# Evolución del precio del Oro VI



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Empezamos una nueva parte de este hilo tan emblemático. Bien, de lo mucho que he leído hoy, os dejo el enlace a un interesante artículo...

These 3 Important Indicators Are Signaling Economic Problems Ahead | Zero Hedge

Y del mismo os destacaría que entre los estadounidenses está ganando terreno la posesión de EFECTIVO...

Por otro lado, hago mío el final del artículo: "Si la Historia es un indicador, hay una gran probabilidad de que haya grandes problemas por delante..."

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (9 May 2018)

Pole y dejo un par de cositas....


*Wikileaks sobre el mercado del oro y la volatilidad del precio del oro*


Wikileaks over goudmarkt en volatiliteit goudprijs - Geotrendlines

Cable: 1974LONDON16154_b

.


----------



## Most (9 May 2018)

Se me ha adelantado usted Felino66. Mis díes.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, felino66: Interesante artículo sobre una de las revelaciones de Wikileaks en relación al Oro o cómo idearon la mejor manera de desalentar la posesión de Oro aumentando la volatilidad en el precio... para eso vino de "perlas" la creación del mercado del "papel". Desde luego, IDIOTAS NO son en según qué cosas...

Y os dejo un buen artículo metalero...

https://srsroccoreport.com/the-two-most-important-reasons-to-invest-in-gold-silver/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: NO, no te pienses... "Zero Hedge" es un medio "alternativo" y cuyas fuentes suelen ser bastante buenas. Debes "interpretarlo" como lo que es PROPIO de la Sociedad americana. En el "otro lado" están los "preppers" y que son muy contrarios a ese proceder... De hecho, la mayor parte de los "metaleros" estadounidenses están alineados en ese movimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

El ahorro del estadounidense "medio" está en mínimos de 10 años... Y eso nos lleva al 2008...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (9 May 2018)

Pillo sitio en el hilo de fiat dorado


----------



## paco908 (9 May 2018)

Buenas noches.

Sólo agradecer que sigue el hilo. Gracias a los que aportáis.

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (9 May 2018)

No es el hilo de la especulación, pero esto interesante ha sido publicado hace un rato

The Next Rally In Gold Price | Gold Eagle

1275$ punto de entrada para el próximo rally oro, en breve, supongo que será la semana que viene.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 May 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo sitio en el hilo de fiat dorado



Que no es fiat, joder.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Para los que no lo tienen claro:
> ¿Qué es el dinero fiat? - Educación financiera



Es que leen fiat y piensan.

_ah! Pues esto debe querer decir fiarse porque suena a eso. 

y no es eso.

Es un false friend del latín. 

Más bien querrían decir fiduciario. Pero el problema es que tampoco es eso.

Lo explica bien el artículo. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, el amigo bertok gusta de ver todo lo que "huela" a Dinero como Fiat... Y está en su derecho, pero claro eso NO quita para que Fiat venga del latín y signifique "que así sea" o lo que es lo mismo "porque yo lo valgo", es decir decretado por el Imperio y seguido posteriormente por TODOS los demás países.

La realidad es que el dinero Fiat tiene un valor cercano a cero... porque ese "dinero" es Deuda y NO hay NADA más detrás. El mundo, con el tiempo y una caña, tendrá que "reinventarse" en crear un nuevo Sistema monetario o esto acabará "petando"... tanto si vamos a asistir a ello como si no. Yo, por si acaso, cuando se llegue a ello prefiero NO andar por aquí...

Y dejo un interesante artículo. NO estoy muy de acuerdo en algunas de las cosas que comenta, pero está bien...

¿Es sostenible nuestro crecimiento económico?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2018)

Ya adelantamos por este hilo que esto iba a suceder...

- Las divisas de los mercados emergentes, camino de un

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Entra en concurso Ficomsa, una de las mayores empresas de descuento de pagarés

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Que no es fiat, joder.



no tengas la piel tan fina y sé un poco más generoso: apenas sé sumar ::


----------



## LPMCL (11 May 2018)

felino66 dijo:


> Pole y dejo un par de cositas....
> 
> *Wikileaks sobre el mercado del oro y la volatilidad del precio del oro*
> 
> ...


----------



## marquen2303 (11 May 2018)

Mi primer mensaje en este hilo mítico para recordar a aquellos que tengan NOK en papel que Noruega esta cambiando los billetes. Hasta 30/05/2018 circulan los viejos billetes de 100-200 kr.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# LPMCL: Gracias a ti y por aquí seguiremos. En un momento de mi vida hice mía una frase de Emiliano Zapata: "Mejor vivir de pie que vivir toda una vida arrodillado". En cualquier caso, LPMCL, vivimos en un mundo que se está derrumbando, pero no sólo por la MIERDA de "gobernantes" que tenemos, sino porque existe una cada vez mayor carencia de valores en la Sociedad... perooooo bueno por aquí seguiremos facilitando información, opiniones, etc. y supongo que a algunos les servirá...

# marquen2303: Gracias por la información. Yo el pasado año me quité todos los que tenía por debajo de las 500 NOK y éstas me las pienso quitar en un próximo viaje a efectuar a un país emergente y cuya divisa anda por los suelos. Y NO es previsible que mejore mucho de aquí a entonces. Ya he comentado muchas veces que yo suelo utilizar las reservas de divisas FÍSICAS en mis viajes, de manera que las voy "reciclando" y me funciona muy bien. Bien, dicho esto he de añadir que hace ya tiempo que me he "anclado" en el CHF. Y si el USD se "hunde" adonde creo que puede ir, ya veremos lo que haré si se llega a esa situación.

Mientras, seguiremos ATESORANDO MPs de forma pausada, pero continúa...

Y dejo esto...

Diez posibles efectos de la ruptura del pacto nuclear con Irán | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 May 2018)

Ahora que empezaste un nuevo hilo deberías haber aprovechado para cambiarle el nombre y llamarlo "Estancamiento del precio del Oro" 

Lo veo más apropiado.

Llevamos así cinco años.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: ¿Por qué? El nombre del hilo está bien y seguirá así hasta su extinción... Respecto al "estancamiento" al que te refieres, ¿conoces lo qué hace el Oro a largo plazo? Si te pones delante de los ojos una gráfica a 100 años lo entenderás perfectamente...

Los grandes máximos relativos, es decir los de 1980, se obtuvieron viniendo desde los mínimos alcanzados en 1970... Y, posteriormente, el Oro estuvo cayendo hasta Agosto del 2001 y luego vino la remontada que acabó en el 2011, por tanto de acuerdo a sus últimas "series" históricas todavía podría caer más en el tiempo...

¿Qué es "diferente" hoy? Pues, la actual situación económico-financiera y, sobre todo, la política monetaria seguida por los Bancos Centrales, de manera que todo está sujetado con simples "alfileres" y MUCHA, pero MUCHA "FE"... que durará lo que tenga que durar.

Es por ello que sigo pensando en que los máximos del Oro se superarán en el trienio del 2018-2020 y por ese motivo me estoy "mojando"...

También he de aclarar que, independientemente de sus ciclos, el Oro MANTIENE su poder adquisitivo tanto al alza como a la baja, menos en períodos muy cortos de tiempo.

Si se trata de "tradear", eso es lo de menos, ya que los MPs ofrecen suficientes "ventanas" para hacerlo, siendo en éste aspecto preferible la Plata por las fuertes oscilaciones que suele tener, aunque eso es algo que últimamente también parece en "entredicho"...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 May 2018)

Si me pongo delante de los ojos una gráfica a 100 años de mi vida, estoy más cerca del 100 que del cero.

Parece que Milton Friedman tenía razón y que lo que hay que hacer es regar el mundo de billetes con el helicóptero para que todo funcione.

Y que nadie me ponga la gráfica esa de la función exponencial de la deuda, que la llevo viendo desde hace 20 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2018)

Bueno, Kovaliov, lo que he querido decirte es que ese "estancamiento" es relativo en el tiempo...

Precisamente, hoy en Rankia rebatía un argumento de que las subidas en las tasas de interés eran perjudiciales para el Oro, puesto que eso era así en el PASADO reciente...

Sólo hay que fijarse en que la "normalización" en las tasas de interés comenzó en Diciembre del 2015 y justo AHÍ el Oro estaba en mínimos de hace años, es decir en torno a los $1050 y con "especulaciones" de que se iba hacia los $750...

Bien, desde aquel entonces, TODAS las subidas de las tasas emprendidas por la FED NO han modificado la trayectoria ALCISTA que el Oro emprendió. Y eso nos está indicando que el mercado del Oro está diciendo ALGO y vete a saber qué es... Yo tengo mi particular "interpretación" como no podía ser de otro modo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 May 2018)

Yo ando apurado en tiempo.

Pero por una cuestión intelectual. Tengo la vida todo lo resuelta que puede estar en medio de la incertidumbre del mundo. 

No me gustaría irme sin saber si lo que llevo pensando toda mi vida sobre el devenir político económico de mi época era correcto o he vivido siempre en el error.

Le ocurre a muchos esto, independientemente de su posición en el juego del poder. Que se pasan toda su vida esforzándose hasta de un modo heroico por auténticas quimeras y mueren pensando que fueron grandes hombres, cuando la historia y sus deudos los consideran como unos delirantes.

Todos queremos ser coherentes con nuestro entorno y nuestro tiempo para conservar la salud mental.

Quiero ver como acaba la película.


----------



## felino66 (12 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> "Estancamiento del precio del Oro"
> 
> Llevamos así cinco años.







warez dijo:


> O al cielo o la mierda una buena temporada..




Cuando warezz posteó esto, me recordó que allá por el 2015 encontré éste gráfico, y me dio por afinar el desarrollo para saber aproximadamente cuando vendría la convergencia y ruptura del triángulo.











La fecha que salió es el 21-5-18, dentro de 9 días.









Lo que no está claro es hacia donde vamos a ir.

Veremos a ver...



.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2018)

NO, necesariamente...

Saludos.


----------



## Obi (12 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ahora que empezaste un nuevo hilo deberías haber aprovechado para cambiarle el nombre y llamarlo "Estancamiento del precio del Oro"
> Lo veo más apropiado.
> Llevamos así cinco años.



Precio de una onza de oro:
1970- 37 dólares.
1990- 360 dólares.
2018- 1.320 dólares.

Entiendo que al oro hay que verlo como un seguro de vida a largo plazo, no como una forma de dar un pelotazo en dos días. Los Bancos Centrales no van a parar de provocar inflación, por las buenas o por las malas. Así que lo que es seguro es que, con el tiempo, todas las monedas fiat se van a devaluar sin remedio.


----------



## Orooo (12 May 2018)

Obi dijo:


> Precio de una onza de oro:
> 1970- 37 dólares.
> 1990- 360 dólares.
> 2018- 1.320 dólares.
> ...




Asi es.

El cortoplacismo sera la ruina de muchos.

Unos ven largo plazo 5 años, para mi largo plazo son 25-30 años.


----------



## Dev-em (12 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ahora que empezaste un nuevo hilo deberías haber aprovechado para cambiarle el nombre y llamarlo "Estancamiento del precio del Oro"
> 
> Lo veo más apropiado.
> 
> Llevamos así cinco años.



Si uno es creacionista y no Darwinista podría preferir llamarlo " Creación del precio del Oro VI " .....

P.D.

Saludos a la concurrencia y me apunto a esta nueva edición del gran hilo de Fernando.

Que vaya bien y aprendamos más del Oro , otros MPs , y economia en general .... entre otras cosas.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Los estadounidenses harían mejor en meter el "hocico" en su casa... que bastantes problemas ya tienen.

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...d-stream-2-responden-a-los-argumentos-de-eeuu

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 May 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Asi es.
> 
> El cortoplacismo sera la ruina de muchos.
> 
> Unos ven largo plazo 5 años, para mi largo plazo son 25-30 años.



Para mi largo plazo es una semana.

Ayer palmó uno de mi edad de un día para otro.

Una semana ya es mucho. Un día.

Vivir es un milagro. el que hace planes a treinta años es un enfermo.

Como dice woody Allen. Si quieres hacer reír a dios cuéntale tus planes.

O cómo decía otro.
No hay nadie tan viejo que no pueda durar un año, ni tan joven que no pueda morir mañana.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orooo (13 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Para mi largo plazo es una semana.
> 
> Ayer palmó uno de mi edad de un día para otro.
> 
> ...




Largo plazo una semana...

La solucion para eso (que no para su bolsillo y su estres) es el trading diario, que es muy distinto a la inversion y muy mucho mas distinto a comprar y guardar oro "por si".

Woody Allen puede decir misa.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2018)

La verdad es que suele ser mejor poner largos plazos a las dificultades... Y esas requieren de tiempo y de un conjunto formado de varias o muchas semanas...

Saludos.


----------



## Most (14 May 2018)

Aquí un artículo patrocinado por Degussa.

Degussa: "En enero, diez bancos centrales compraron oro para sus reservas" - elEconomista.es

Está claro que malo no va a decir nada, pero las cifras que arroja están contrastadas y sobre todo la proporción oro "real" versus oro "papel".

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo una nueva entrega de Juan Laborda...

- Macri y el desastre de Argentina: aviso para navegantes

Saludos.


----------



## Most (16 May 2018)

Nuevo batacazo especulativo del metal rey.
No se quiere que se mantenga en la barrera de los 1100€ y ésta vez la excusa ha sido el petróleo.
Siempre se ha dicho que la proporción histórica es 19/1 y normalmente se ha ido cumpliendo a lo largo de las décadas, pero ya saben.
Los plazos en el metal rey no son iguales al resto de inversiones, donde corto es 2 años vista, 5 es medio plazo y 10 o más el largo plazo. En metales entre 5 y 10 sería corto plazo, entre 10 y 18/20 medio plazo y más de 20 largo plazo. Al menos es la regla que yo sigo.

Un saludo y vean el desplome no como una pérdida de su metal atesorado, si no como una oportunidad para comprar "barato".


----------



## Kovaliov (16 May 2018)

A mi me da igual el metal, que tengo el mismo. Si cada vez que baja te quitasen una docena de onzas... Pero como no es el caso...

Lo que me joden son las mineras, que en cuanto compro una se desploma, la muy puta.

Yo le doy la culpa al bitcoin, que se dispara justo cuando parece que el oro ya no se va a poder controlar.

Todo lo que gira alrededor del bitcóin está sin explicar, pero no hay nadie que se crea la historia de satoshi y todos los servicios secretos y gobiernos ignorantes del asunto y que no saben qué hacer...

No trago con la idea de que los gobiernos están desorientados. A mi, pobre ignorante, se me ocurren mil fórmulas para cargarme el bit oin. Si no lo hacen será por algo.





Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Pues tenemos lo que tenemos... es decir, una ruptura que puede ser importante en el Oro a no ser que se recuperen pronto los recientes niveles perdidos. Ahora el soporte más cercano estaría en torno a los $1245,20...

Para los que vamos en FÍSICO y sin plazo, pues NO pasa NADA... Y para los que van en las mineras... No sé, porque el día que corrijan fuerte los índices americanos ya veremos cómo reaccionan... A fin de cuentas NO dejan de ser "papel". La "lógica" dice que ahí se puede ganar dinero, perooooo... los mercados se han vuelto "esquizofrénicos".

Y comentar que ando menos por este hilo, ya que dedico más tiempo a mí Blog en Rankia...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (16 May 2018)

¿ Sigue el forero #paketazo por aquí ?

Hace tiempo que no sabemos de sus interesantes análisis técnicos de los MP.

Saludos


----------



## Kovaliov (16 May 2018)

All major gold deposits have been discovered, Goldcorp chairman says - Barrick Gold Corporation (NYSE:ABX) | Seeking Alpha

All major gold deposits have been discovered, Goldcorp chairman says
May 16, 2018 1:14 PM ET|By: Carl Surran, SA News Editor

Goldcorp (GG -0.1%) Chairman Ian Telfer is the latest industry exec to predict the world has reached “peak gold,” saying that mine production will continue to decline because all the major deposits have been discovered.

"Gold produced from mines has gone up pretty steadily for 40 years,” Telfer tells the Financial Post. “Well, either this year it starts to go down, or next year it starts to go down, or it’s already going down... We're right at peak gold here."

“Are we not looking for it? Are we bad at finding it? Or have we found it all? My answer is we found it all. At US$1,300/oz. gold, we found it all. I don’t think there are any more mines out there, or nothing significant. And the exploration records indicate that," Telfer says.

Barrick Gold is "shrinking fast,” Telfer says. “We’re sort of going sideways. Newmont’s going sideways.”

GG's gold output has slipped since 2015 when it produced 3.4M oz., and has produced 2.8M oz. in 2016 and 2.5M oz. in 2017; ABX and NEM also have suffered declines from their peak production earlier this century.


----------



## Most (17 May 2018)

El otro día nos comentaban los medios "alternativos" que el desplome del Oro era debido al desplome del crudo.

El petróleo cotiza en máximos de tres años y medio: el barril de Brent roza los 80 dólares - elEconomista.es

Y el oro sigue igual.
No es más que otra muestra de la manipulación brutal que sufren los MPs (en su formato papel o "fantasía").

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: paketazo se pasa de tanto en tanto por el hilo, pero creo que él ahora mismo se dedica más a su trabajo y al mundo "cripto"... Bueno, cuando tenga tiempo ya volverá por aquí.

El AT, amador, te diría que ahora habría que estar fuera del Oro: ha roto la medida de 200 y esa es una mala señal. O se recupera pronto o la caída puede ser importante.

Además, esta mañana el Bono americano a 10 años marcaba una rentabilidad del 3,12% lo que añade presión en el par EUR/USD...

Ya dije en su momento que los americanos iban a "exportar" Inflación al resto del mundo... NADA "nuevo" en ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (17 May 2018)

En condiciones normales el oro debería estar subiendo.

Aquí las cripto estan afectando y mucho. Donde antes la gente se refugiaba en el oro, ahora lo hacen en criptos.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (17 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> En condiciones normales el oro debería estar subiendo.
> 
> Aquí las cripto estan afectando y mucho. Donde antes la gente se refugiaba en el oro, ahora lo hacen en criptos.



Los tontos se refugian en "criptos", los listos en Bitcoin.


----------



## Nefersen (17 May 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> De tontos es refugiarse en cualquier cosa que no sea tangible.



Mateo 6: 19-21

"No atesoréis en la tierra, donde la polilla y el orín corroen y donde los ladrones socaban y roban. Atesorad, más bien, en el cielo, donde ni la polilla ni el orín corroen, ni los ladrones socaban ni roban; porque donde está tu tesoro, allí está también tu corazón".


----------



## PocoTú (17 May 2018)

Pesa de siempre cierta desgracia segura en el dinero, en el valor y en los tesoros.

Cuando empiezas a sacralizar algo, sea lo que sea, empieza inexorablemente su destruccion.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: No acaba de tirar el hilo e imagino que tiene excesiva dependencia de mis aportaciones, pero ya dije en su momento que estoy dando preferencia a mi Blog en Rankia y tiempo tengo el que tengo... En fin, a ver si la gente se va animando a aportar algo por aquí.

Pasando a los MPs, pues éstos se encuentran en una situación delicada, tanto el Oro como la Plata (ésta última algo mejor...). A corto, en el peor de los casos, nos iríamos a los entornos de los $1245,20 en el Oro y a los $16,039 en la Plata. En cualquier caso, NO cabe duda de que la rentabilidad del Bono americano a 10 años está afectando lo suyo...

Y dejo esto... Se vislumbran "curvas" en el horizonte...

- Noticias de Italia: Italia se asoma al precipicio: es ya el país europeo con más problemas de deuda

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (19 May 2018)

No tira por que se mantuvo entre pinto y valdemoro toda la semana, después del bajón del martes, y todos estábamos aguantando la respiración.

El lunes se resolverá el misterio.

Se admiten apuestas.

Yo apuesto a que se irá hacia arriba y será el principio del rally hacia los 1500.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kovaliov (19 May 2018)

Llevan desde el uno de enero intentando tirarlo y no les ha salido. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Son muchos los que ven riesgo de desplome en el Oro al perder la media de 200 y la Plata se encuentra ahora mismo AHÍ... Sin embargo, yo NO lo veo tan claro como podría estar por AT y es que ayer se vieron fuertes manipulaciones en las Bolsas, especialmente antes y después de los vencimientos, y observo que las americanas están también muy volátiles...

Así que sigo pensando que NO van a poder "tumbar" los MPs como desearían y, sobre todo, adónde quisieran que fueran... que esa es otra.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (19 May 2018)

Buenas tardes.

Jim Rogers ha dicho esta semana en una entrevista que la próxima crisis será terrible, peor que la del 2008.

Antes espera que el dólar se fortalezca e incluso entre en burbuja mientras el oro baja. La causa seria el vuelo hacia la "calidad" que se produciría ante los problemas que estamos observando en los emergentes y las derivaciones de la crisis iraní junto con las guerras comerciales.

Creo que el fin de las QE's en USA y el inicio de la caída en el balance americano puede también contribuir a una cierta escasez de dólares, además de los factores que comenta Rogers.

La caída del oro vendría dada por la sustitución del dólar como objetivo refugio.

Rogers espera ser lo suficientemente listo para vender los dólares antes de que explote la posible burbuja y comprar oro, como protección de la crisis.

Otro sector interesante es el agrícola, pero como el mismo comenta a estas alturas no va a ser granjero.

Por mi parte, pienso que mientras los bancos centrales no pierdan el poder no habrá subida de los metales preciosos por razones evidentes.

La forma de perder el poder solo puede venir de la escasez (sea de petróleo principalmente o cualquier otro recurso escaso) y de la aparición de la inflación primero y de la hiperinflación después, si los bancos centrales tratan de evitar el colapso.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2018)

Hola, antorob: Bueno, a Jim Rogers le vengo leyendo y oyendo esto desde hace ya algún tiempo... 

Tampoco hay que ser un "lince" para saber que de aquí a "x" va a haber una escasez de recursos naturales que va a constituir un PROBLEMA MUY SERIO... Y ya veremos cómo lo "resuelven"...

Saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (19 May 2018)

antorob dijo:


> Jim Rogers ha dicho esta semana en una entrevista que la próxima crisis será terrible, peor que la del 2008.



Jim Rogers lleva prediciendo el apocalipsis financiero cada año desde el 2008. Por si acaso, el sigue invertido en bolsa y en dólares.

Supongo que algún día acertará, pero empieza a parecerse sosprechosamente a la Inminente Segunda Venida de Cristo que predicaba San Pablo en el S.I.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Is Gold Garbage? [3 Must-See Charts] - Seven Figure Publishing

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (20 May 2018)

El gran tesoro que se esconde en un sótano de Manhattan | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## FranMen (20 May 2018)

Hola, ya dije que, antes de iniciar la subida, los MPs tenían recorrido a la baja.
Fernando aclara lo de desplome del oro porque te pueden malinterpretar, en bitcoins un desplome es un 50%, en el oro puede ser un 10%. Me imagino que te refieres a eso.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Yo NO he dicho que espere un fuerte "desplome" en el Oro... Otra cosa es que lo haya leído en varios de los medios que sigo. Lo que comenté es que por AT se podría producir una caída importante. Y eso nos llevaría a niveles comprendidos entre los $1150 y los $1060,30... pero, vamos, yo NO veo ahora mismo que se vayan a ver estos niveles, al menos en el corto plazo.

Es más, en lo personal, sigo siendo ALCISTA y recomiendo que leáis mí último post en Rankia. Es bastante "explícito" sobre lo que puede suceder en un futuro más cercano que lejano.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (20 May 2018)

Amigo Fernando, yo tampoco he dicho que usted dijera que se iba a desplomar. Por si me expresé mal o no sé me entendió, lo que yo quería puntualizar es que , al igual que alguien había escrito que los plazos en el oro no son iguales a los de la bolsa o criptomonedas, las alzas y las bajas (desplome) tampoco son tan marcadas como en estas. 
Lo que pretendía, es que usted, que sabe más, diera un porcentaje de oscilación más ajustado que el que yo pudiera aventurar.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Pues, acabo de releer mis posts más recientes y NO veo que haya incurrido en ninguna contradicción. Bien, volviendo al tema, dejé claro que el soporte más cercano está en los $1245,20 y si llega ahí, ya hablaremos después de lo que puede hacer el Oro... Ahora entiendo que es prematuro, ya que la media de 200 está muy cercana para darla por perdida. Además, SIEMPRE he dicho que lo mío NO es el AT y yo suelo utilizar otros "indicadores"...

El Oro NO suele moverse al "compás" de las Bolsas y se mueve más por razones de mayor PESO... De las Bolsas entiendo algo porque me dediqué muchos años a ellas y las Criptomonedas NO las conozco, así que mejor NO opino sobre ellas. Las dejo para sus seguidores.

Y, FranMen, yo NO soy ningún "gurú". Simplemente, doy mi opinión y unas veces acertaré más y otras menos, al menos eso es lo que dicen los "pronósticos" que tengo publicados en este hilo desde hace ya algunos años.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 May 2018)

buenos días , dejo esta noticia 
El Gobierno recurrirá a préstamos de 20.000 millones al año para pagar las pensiones | elplural.com
viento en popa y a toda vela ,,,,,:Baile:


----------



## Charizato21 (22 May 2018)

Coincidiría en el asunto de la posible bajada, ya comentado pero no está de más citar los porqués: fortaleza USD, altas tasas interés, desbloqueo de las amenazas de guerras comerciales, inflación baja y apuestas de que la FED suba los tipos ...
Al menos por un par de semanas


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Raro, muy raro que los MPs sigan como si nada, máxime con la que está hoy cayendo en las Bolsas... En fin, tiempo al tiempo...

Y dejo esto...

Por qué la recuperación no se traslada a la gente

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (23 May 2018)

Creo que el asunto de hoy tiene que ver con las 20h Usanas, acontecimiento importante, veremos si a partir de aquí sigue la bajada en próximos días, pienso que si 
"Actas de la reunión del Comité de Mercado Abierto de la Fed (FOMC)"

Sé que no es el foro de especuladores, pero hay unos patrones que suelen cumplirse, la bajada cuando cierra el SGE y alrededor de la reunión de la FED, las fechas próximas son: 12/13-06 reunión de la FED, 15-06 festivo en SGE.


----------



## Charizato21 (24 May 2018)

Una curiosidad conocida ¿Qué país ha tenido la moneda de reserva mundial por más tiempo a lo largo de la historia?







LME planea lanzar mercados de futuros de metales denominados en Yuan
LME Plans To Launch Yuan-Denominated Metals Futures Markets | Zero Hedge

Más de lo mismo, crear derivados y subproductos de casino para bajar el precio del oro, sólo que esta vez en Yuanes


----------



## felino66 (25 May 2018)




----------



## racional (26 May 2018)

Parece que el oro ya no tiene capacidad de subir más, en comparación con la década pasada.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2018)

Vaya, vaya... ya apareció por aquí nuestro particular "Guadiana"... ¿Y para decirnos qué? Pues, más de lo mismo, es decir NADA... Vamos a ver, "inteligencia suprema": ¿Sabe Vd. lo que es el "poder adquisitivo"? ¿la devaluación de las divisas? ¿necesita un "croquis"?

Dígale a un venezolano, turco, argentino, sirio y un amplísimo etcétera si hubieran preferido tener a estas alturas Oro o sus monedas nacionales... Mira, que tiene Cojones colocar lo que ha colocado cuando una infinidad de divisas se están yendo al garete...

Por cierto, NO ha venido en esta ocasión a recomendarnos sus "monedas" con "respiración asistida" en la actualidad... ¿Será por eso?


----------



## Orooo (26 May 2018)

racional dijo:


> Parece que el oro ya no tiene capacidad de subir más, en comparación con la década pasada.




No pasa nada. Si no sube mejor.

Mientras no pegue un bajon del 65% en dos meses... Oh wait!!!


----------



## paketazo (26 May 2018)

amador dijo:


> ¿ Sigue el forero #paketazo por aquí ?
> 
> Hace tiempo que no sabemos de sus interesantes análisis técnicos de los MP.
> 
> Saludos



sigo por aquí, no me he ido...hago como el oro, trato de pasar inadvertido mientras voy haciendo deberes en la medida de lo posible.

No estoy aportando nada en técnico, por dos motivos.

El primero es que no hay rotura de directrices ni en soporte ni resistencia, y por lo tanto estamos en un lateral ligeramente ascendente.

El segundo es por que mi última predicción no fue buena, pues esperaba ver la plata durante este mes por la zona de 18$ o muy cerca.


La remontada del $ desde la zona de 1,25 Vs el Euro era plausible, la excusa es lo de menos, lo que es evidente es que la fed sigue manejando el cotarro a su antojo, y ahora con la subida del crudo, toca ayudar a los colegas europeos debilitando su euro para que la escasez de vaselina les haga sentir la fuerza del país sin nombre.

Habláis de cryptos y de que mucho dinero se refugia ahí en vez de en el oro...

No soy ningún experto, pero dudo que esa teoría sea acertada. Son dos activos en las antípodas, y simplemente viendo las volatilidades lo entenderemos.

Ningún fondo de prestigio o que maneje grandes sumas, puede permitirse anotar en sus balances trimestrales bajadas de un 80% en el precio de algún activo invertido.

Puede que esté entrando dinero, pero de momento cada vez menos y más cauteloso en crypto...ese mercado está muy verde, y necesita madurarse...en ello está...mientras que el mercado del oro tiene unos cimientos más que testados.

Ya sabéis que tengo ambos activos entre mis inversiones, y lo dije y lo digo...sigo siendo de pensamiento chapado a la antigua en estos temas, pero si he de desprenderme de algo a corto plazo por obligación, soltaría crypto y no oro...aun que espero no tener que hacerlo.

Los índices siguen apuntalados arriba a base de dinero gratuito, durará lo que tenga que durar...quizá dure para siempre...pero no me inspira confianza, por eso estoy fuera de la renta variable al 100%.


En cuanto a política y España ... no añadiré nada al respecto, por aquí hace muchos meses que los que escribimos sabemos que no tenemos gobierno eficaz y muy posiblemente tampoco lo tendremos...no falla la persona...falla el sistema...y lo sabemos.

Gracias por aportar, y un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Que bueno saber de nuevo de ti... Supongo que muy liado y con "calenturas" de cabeza...

Bueno, lo que estamos viendo en el par EUR/USD se está viendo en muchas otras Divisas, especialmente en las emergentes donde hay un auténtico "destrozo". "Ayuda" también en la debilidad del Euro que la situación en la UE es MALA y tenemos la actual convulsión política en España e Italia. Al principio, era éste último país el "problema", pero ahora ya entra en "juego" también nuestro país.

De todas formas, ha habido mucha "ceguera" por parte de las instituciones de la UE, porque lo que está sucediendo en España en materia de corrupción era para que se dieran unos determinados "toques" de atención... Vamos, que resulta surrealista que un Partido Podrido esté gobernando con TODA la MIERDA que lo está rodeando desde hace ya muchos años y NADIE en la UE se diera por enterado. En fin, estamos hablando de la misma MIERDA, pero más "refinada"...

Y en relación a los MPs, pues toca esperar... Ya tengo más que comentado que en el Oro se pueden ver nuevos máximos de aquí al 2020.

Tampoco nos "engañemos": las Bolsas NO van a estar así indefinidamente. El día que llegue su "Castigo" va a ser muy duro para aquellos que confían en ellas.

De las criptomonedas ya sabes lo que pienso y NO voy a cambiar mi postura al respecto, pero como siempre he dicho: que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que le dé la real gana, faltaría más...

Por otro lado, la postura que está emprendiendo la FED con las subidas de las tasas de interés acabará pasando una factura muy dura para los EE.UU. y también para la mayor parte del mundo...

Un mero ejemplo de lo "bien" que van las cosas por los EE.UU.: En una hipoteca de $250.000, la subida de un 1% en las tasas equivale a pagar $2.000 más cada año... Y eso es trasladable a buena parte de la Sociedad estadounidense donde el consumo impera a través del crédito... 

Saludos.


----------



## PocoTú (26 May 2018)

Por lo que voy leyendo, y desde mi ignorancia, me da la impresion de que ya nada se escapa de estar manipulado, ni de la pura especulacion.

Pareciera como si las criptos y los metales conservasen esa apariencia de valor, sin realmente mas apoyo que el vaiven al que las quieran someter todos aquellos que ganan con los movimientos.


----------



## Orooo (26 May 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Acabo de visitar el museo nacional de arqueologia subacuatica en Cartagena y vengo babeando.
Os pongo unas fotos para poneros los dientes largos y darle vidilla al hilo.

Es el tesoro de la fragata Nuestra Señora de las Mercedes, que la empresa americana cazatesoros Odyssey saco de aguas de Cadiz.


----------



## racional (26 May 2018)

Tengo una como esta, de 8 escudos de oro, la mia es de 1794, contiene 28 gramos de oro. Encontrarlas bajo el mar, es todo un chollo. Estas monedas se usaron en España y América.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Pocotú: TODO o casi TODO está manipulado en nuestro mundo, pero te diría que desde SIEMPRE: esa es una característica propia que acompaña al ser humano desde los principios en los que consiguió "masa" para organizarse como "Civilización". Ahora está más magnificada por cuanto la penetración de los mass mierda es inmensa y luego el ser humano utilizar su cerebro de forma muy básica y elemental, dando como máxima prioridad el conseguir cada vez más en el terreno material y sin importar el cómo... Ya hemos colocado los "pilares" para extinguirnos como especie y lo "otro" vendrá por sí solo...

Y SÍ, los MPs están fuertemente manipulados, pero vamos que ha sido algo bastante común en la Historia moderna. NADA nuevo bajo el Sol...

# racional: Le felicito porque tiene una magnifica moneda y TANGIBLE. SIEMPRE tendrá VALOR... y lo sabe.

Le diré que en esa época, las Españas eran un GRAN IMPERIO y, por lo tanto, su moneda era la Divisa de referencia MUNDIAL.

Y aprovecho para dejar esto... A ver si el hilo remonta.

- The

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 May 2018)

racional dijo:


> Tengo una como esta, de 8 escudos de oro, la mia es de 1794, contiene 28 gramos de oro. Encontrarlas bajo el mar, es todo un chollo. Estas monedas se usaron en España y América.



Por mil eurillos de nada te haces con uno.

España - 1794 - Carlos IV - Nº 00072 - MBC / MBC- - 8 Escudos 1794 JF Popayan 27 gr. oro - Filatelia Monge

El escudo ya no existe como divisa, y mira que duró tiempo, pero el oro ahí sigue.

Claro que ya no lo tiene el mismo...

el pobre....


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2018)

racional dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que es un chollo, sobre todo para el país que las reclame como propias.

Para la empresa/particular que tenga la "fortuna" de tropezarlas, no es tanto chollo, y si como en el caso del Odyssey has invertido esfuerzo económico, físico e intelectual a parte de mucho tiempo y profesionales de primera, la cosa pinta bastos.

Odyssey deberá entregar a España el mayor tesoro jamás rescatado en el mar

La empresa cazatesoros Odyssey reclama indemnizaciones a España por las pérdidas sufridas

Esto viene a decir que España prefiere que se pudran los potenciales tesoros históricos hundidos en nuestras costas, antes que ofrecer de alguna manera una buena compensación al que haya aplicado tiempo y esfuerzo en devolvernos ese "regalo"

Un saludo, y enhorabuena por la moneda maestro *Racional*


----------



## PocoTú (27 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Pocotú: TODO o casi TODO está manipulado en nuestro mundo, pero te diría que desde SIEMPRE: esa es una característica propia que acompaña al ser humano desde los principios en los que consiguió "masa" para organizarse como "Civilización". Ahora está más magnificada por cuanto la penetración de los mass mierda es inmensa y luego el ser humano utilizar su cerebro de forma muy básica y elemental, dando como máxima prioridad el conseguir cada vez más en el terreno material y sin importar el cómo... Ya hemos colocado los "pilares" para extinguirnos como especie y lo "otro" vendrá por sí solo...
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta. Mi pensamiento viene al caso de pensar en las oscilaciones dirigidas o planificadas de los precios, en el goteo de comisiones, etc, lo cual complica a ojos de mi ignorancia la perspectiva de obtener un beneficio como modesto particular.
Seguramente por desconocimiento de los intringulis de este mercado, que por logica algun beneficio debe dejar, si no estaria abandonado.
Pero no alcanzo a verlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2018)

Hola, Pocotú: NO son buenos tiempos para la "lírica" ni para la "inversión"... Por tanto, si tienes dudas sobre algo o no te inspira "confianza" lo mejor es pasar de ello, ni más ni menos... Por tanto, NO busques especular, ya que te convertirías en un "ciego" más dentro de la "oscuridad" predominante...

Si deseas MPs FÍSICOS para el Futuro, por si las "moscas", adelante y sino es eso lo que deseas, pues lo tienes fácil: pasa de largo...

Saludos.


----------



## bmbnct (27 May 2018)

Dejo esto por aquí también 

Sorteo un libro 'Bitcoin Standard'.
Animaros a participar!

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1036415-sorteo-libro-bitcoin-standard.html


----------



## Tichy (28 May 2018)

racional dijo:


> Tengo una como esta, de 8 escudos de oro, la mia es de 1794, contiene 28 gramos de oro. Encontrarlas bajo el mar, es todo un chollo. Estas monedas se usaron en España y América.



Enhorabuena por la moneda, especialmente si está en un estado de conservación similar a las de las fotos.

Eso sí, con esa moneda NO tiene usted 28g de oro, sino en realidad algo menos de 24. El peso de esa moneda debería rondar los 27g, una décima abajo, incluso una décima arriba es normal, pero si de verdad pesa 28g es difícil que sea auténtica.

Y por otra parte, ése sería el peso bruto de la moneda. Si es de 1794 ya es posterior al último recorte de ley, siendo ésta de 0,875. Es decir, el contenido de oro estará en torno a 23,7g, que está bien pero no "contiene 28 gramos de oro" como indica.

Aclaro esto no por incordiar, sino para evitar confusiones a los novatos que lleguen a este hilo en busca de información. Si se trata de especular cara al futuro, que cada uno diga lo que quiera, pero si hablamos de un dato contrastable, seamos un poco rigurosos.


----------



## frisch (28 May 2018)

¿Alguien sabe si esto va en serio?

Rússia i la Xina assaltaran aviat l


----------



## veismuler (28 May 2018)

Lo que me hace gracia es que alguno crea lo que dice el racional que poco más o menos que nos tildaba de tontos a los que teníamos oro.... Por lo que este señor o es un tonto o un mentiroso....


----------



## conde84 (28 May 2018)

¿alquien sabe a que se debe esta ''planicie'' de hoy en las cotizaciones tanto de oro y plata?


----------



## Kovaliov (28 May 2018)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿alquien sabe a que se debe esta ''planicie'' de hoy en las cotizaciones tanto de oro y plata?



Es el Memorial Day, día de los caídos. Festivo nacional.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2018)

Hola, frisch: Para mí esa noticia es un "Déjà vu"... Me explico: esa misma información circuló el mes de Abril del año pasado por varios medios de comunicación... En mi caso, la leí en unos estadounidenses.

Por lo tanto, NO le concedo ningún crédito... Otra cosa es que tanto Rusia como China estén trabajando en algún tipo de "moneda digital", al menos existen informaciones en ese sentido.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Charizato21 (28 May 2018)

frisch dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si esto va en serio?
> 
> Rússia i la Xina assaltaran aviat l




Personalmente tampoco lo creo, además que el Bitcoin como tal no podrá aguantar muchos tiempo, se calcula a fecha de hoy que la encriptación RSA será posible romperla en cinco años, Bitcoin en este artículo dicen que en 10 años

Los ordenadores cuánticos podrían acabar con Bitcoin en sólo una década | MIT Technology Review en español

Veremos y si la cosa va bien lo veremos en Barcelona, intenta ser un polo mundial de la tecnología cuántica, aquí noticia de la semana pasada, 22/05/2018: 

Microsoft elige Barcelona para abrir un laboratorio de cuántica


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Diversify With Defensive Assets - Scott Carter

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2018)

Hablando en plata... y otras materias primas


----------



## Kovaliov (29 May 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> Hablando en plata... y otras materias primas



Este artículo lo guardaré en la carpeta de profecías que no se cumplen. 

La tengo a tope en la etiqueta plata.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kovaliov: Yo con la Plata voy a seguir teniendo la misma Paciencia de SIEMPRE y mira que, en su momento, pude ganar mucha "pasta" con ella. Ahora puedo aprovechar para seguir mis colecciones a más bajo coste. Hay que ver o quedarse con las parte positiva de las cosas...

Y dejo esto...

¡Sí a la moción de censura! Preparando una agenda transformadora

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (29 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Este artículo lo guardaré en la carpeta de profecías que no se cumplen.
> 
> La tengo a tope en la etiqueta plata.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Yo también, a mayor abundamiento:

Ayer Carpatos hablaba de los ciclos de Kondratieff, del grandísimo economista Kondratieff que acabó en Siberia, de quien Joseph Schumpeter tomo gran parte de su pensamiento para sus teorías de los ciclos de innovación

Situación de mercado. El ciclo de Kondratieff. ¿2019 empiezan los problemas? - SerenityMarkets.com | Información y análisis de bolsa y mercados financieros dirigido por Cárpatos

Estima que la fase del periodo de depresión, el invierno que así definía Kondratieff, comenzará en 2019 ... creo que en este foro es conocido que los metales (oro/plata) tendrán un mejor rendimiento, esa será la manta que ayudará a soportar el frío invierno.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Kovaliov: Yo con la Plata voy a seguir teniendo la misma Paciencia de SIEMPRE y mira que, en su momento, pude ganar mucha "pasta" con ella. Ahora puedo aprovechar para seguir mis colecciones a más bajo coste. Hay que ver o quedarse con las parte positiva de las cosas...
> 
> ...



Esos hombres buenos no están en los partidos , que son todos el mismo.

El sistema es irreformable. Trevijano nos explicó por qué, y la solución también la ofreció él.

Una Constitución con verdadera representación y separación de poderes.

Como eso no va a ocurrir por las buenas, estamos condenados a esta agonía interminable.

Nada más hay que ver lo que ocurre con podemos para darnos cuenta que el sistema lo puede procesar todo.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orooo (29 May 2018)

Por que esta teniendo esas subidas el oro en euros si en dolares practicamente esta bajando?

---------- Post added 29-may-2018 at 10:44 ----------

Acaba de pegar un tiron que ha pasado los 1300 dolares.
Adios a las rebajas


----------



## Kovaliov (29 May 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Yo también, a mayor abundamiento:
> 
> Ayer Carpatos hablaba de los ciclos de Kondratieff, del grandísimo economista Kondratieff que acabó en Siberia, de quien Joseph Schumpeter tomo gran parte de su pensamiento para sus teorías de los ciclos de innovación
> 
> ...




Winter is coming.


----------



## FranMen (29 May 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Por que esta teniendo esas subidas el oro en euros si en dolares practicamente esta bajando?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2018 at 10:44 ----------
> 
> ...



El euro responde a las alertas políticas con nuevos mínimos | EXPANSION

"El euro responde a las alertas políticas con nuevos mínimos"


----------



## Orooo (29 May 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> El euro responde a las alertas políticas con nuevos mínimos | EXPANSION
> 
> "El euro responde a las alertas políticas con nuevos mínimos"




Resumiendo: Que el dinero que tanto te cuesta ganar y ahorrar, ahora vale menos.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 May 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Resumiendo: Que el dinero que tanto te cuesta ganar y ahorrar, ahora vale menos.



El oro vale más

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Kovaliov: Ya sabemos de sobras qué "mimbres" tenemos en el país... Perooooo ahora mismo lo mejor de todo es que el Partido Podrido deje de gobernar y se convoquen elecciones. Uno ya está hasta los Cojones de quienes han dirigido y DILAPIDADO este país...

Además, urge CAMBIAR de sus poltronas a algunos DESCEREBRADOS, aparte de SINVERGÜENZAS, y estoy siendo muy mesurado en los calificativos. Digo esto porque hoy he oído unas declaraciones del que dirige el BdE en las que afirmaba que era un error subir el SMI porque fomentaba la desigualdad... NO se puede tener más CARADURA.

Y dejo esto...

- First Greece, Now Italy, Portugal Next? | Zero Hedge

En fin, ya sabéis aquello de "cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas afeitar, pon las tuyas a remojar"... SÍ, viene un crudo, duro y muy frío INVIERNO...

Saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (29 May 2018)

Tengo unas moneditas de oro, que no son de colección, sino modernas. Una es una Liberty americana, otra una chilena -de las emitidas en los 70, y dos falsificaciones de monedas de ocho escudos de Carlos IV como las que se ven en la foto. 

¿Tiene sentido venderlas como "monedas" o es más o menos lo mismo que me darían en una tienda de Compro Oro?


----------



## Kovaliov (30 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Kovaliov: Ya sabemos de sobras qué "mimbres" tenemos en el país... Perooooo ahora mismo lo mejor de todo es que el Partido Podrido deje de gobernar y se convoquen elecciones. Uno ya está hasta los Cojones de quienes han dirigido y DILAPIDADO este país...
> 
> ...



Pero Fernando, mira las alternativas, por favor. Aquí se considera a Pablo Iglesias un genio porque cita mal la "ética de la razón pura" de la que no se ha leído ni el título. Y los demás son peores. Si fueran mediocres seríamos afortunados. No se acercan ni a eso.

A veces veo en Youtube los discursos de los diputados en la transición, de los procuradores en cortes franquistas o de los políticos de la República y se te cae el alma a los suelos.

Hasta los menos educados, los anarquistas o socialistas que provenían del pueblo utilizaban una dicción, una prosodia, una retórica, una claridad en la exposición de las ideas, que era asombrosa, comparada con el balbuceo de Rajoy y sus lacayos o los exabruptos de patio de colegio de una Irene montero, que pretende dirigir el país sin más mérito que las sandeces que elabora una cabeza de treinta años sin ninguna experiencia en la gestión o el mundo del trabajo y que ha llegado donde está por el camino que pasa por la cama del líder, algo inédito en la alta política mundial.

Es todo asombroso en este país.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: Cualquier alternativa al Partido Podrido es MEJOR... Vamos a ver, Kovaliov, es IMPRESENTABLE que ese Partido, y ya NO digo el "Gobierno", sigan llevando el rumbo de este país. Simplemente, INACEPTABLE para cualquier mente con un mínimo de DECENCIA y RACIOCINIO...

NO te niego la mayor... Este país es como Los Monegros a nivel político, pero qué quieres... si miras alrededor nuestro y cómo está casi todo el mundo. Si hasta el Imperio está gobernado por un "pelo de panocha" que encaja con la imagen de un simple ESPANTAPÁJAROS. Quizás, el único político destacable sea Putin...

Respecto a esa ausencia de dicción, discurso, etc. al que te refieres es un simple reflejo de la Sociedad en que vivimos, ni más ni menos...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 May 2018)

El asunto no es si el naranjito o coletas serán capaces de algo diferente, el meollo de la cuestión radica en que el gobierno actual se ha desentendido de España y los españoles, un par de ejemplos muy recientes que no hubieran sido posibles con gobiernos anteriores del PP: venta del paquete de Repsol de Gas Natural a CVC (ingleses),venta de Abertis a Atlantis (Italianos)... Y los medios no informan, pero ya sabemos después de conocer la sentencia que hay periodistas, muchos, que recibieron sobres


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Estos "pollos" del Partido Podrido NO se han "desentendido" de España y sus habitantes... sino a quiénes habrían EXPOLIADO a lo BESTIA... SÍ, que se han dejado "aparcados" los intereses patrios en todos los aspectos. Y es que de éstos NO se salva NI UNO...

Yo no sé si la formación naranja o morada lo harán mejor, pero de momento tienen el beneficio de la duda, pues parten más o menos "maqueados"... Luego, ya se verá... pero vamos tampoco veo grandes soluciones a este país si no es por la "vía dura" y aquí ya me sale la vena "extremista"...

Pero tampoco me preocupa en lo personal, pues cada vez más barajo enviar a freír espárragos a buena parte del país y ya veremos si no me voy a vivir fuera del mismo... Total, uno está bastante harto de tanto robo y mangoneo. Como seas un currante, con nómina y todo en orden es que te CRUJEN por todos los lados...

Y respecto al Partido Podrido, ojalá algún día sepamos TODA la verdad sobre la famosa Caja B y sus "beneficiarios"... Sería un auténtico bombazo. Esto es algo que, quizás, algún día se sepa, pero no trascienda o apenas lo haga... algo así como los entresijos que hubo en la "famosa" Transición, la Opereta del 23-F, las andanzas del Cazador de elefantes y muchas más cosas de relevancia.

Saludos.


----------



## Most (30 May 2018)

Señor fernandojcg.

¿Que partido mayoritario ha robado menos que el "Partido Podrido"? 
Me explico, hace años que voto en blanco ya que el partido que me gustaría, o no existe o como si no existiera.

Hace poco vi una gráfica (no recuerdo el rotativo) de lo que había "robado" PP vs Psoe. La conclusión era 400 "millonazos" de € en la cuenta del PP y unos 3.200 "millonazos" en la cuenta del Psoe. En el caso del PP en diversos casos de corrupción y en el caso del PSOE a cuenta de los cursos de formación y los ERES.

¿Qué pasa a mi entender? Bien, el que está ahora en el sillón es el PP y por ello está en el foco mediático. 
¿Que pasará cuando salga el caso de los cursos y los ERES andaluces y ya no consigan frenarlo a base de cambiar de jueces, destituir a otros y acusaciones varias? IDEM que con el PP

El PSOE y vio venir la crisis en la que estamos (no se equivoquen, que no ha terminado) y Solbes, que para mi es uno de los mejores ministros de economía que ha habido fue obligado a mentir como un bellaco y el resultado nos lo conocemos todos. A base de "planes E, cheques bebé, papeles para todos..." conseguimos meternos hasta el cuello en lugar de solo hasta la cintura.

El PP, por otra parte, ha tomado medidas muy impopulares y contradicho su programa hasta la saciedad (¿que partido no lo ha hecho?) ya que no había forma viable de salvar ésto si no era a base de deuda y subida de impuestos.
En mi opinión el PP no ha mejorado absolutamente nada, simplemente ha ido parcheando como han sabido dentro de su inteligencia limitada. En mi opinión lo hizo peor que nadie y fueron más estúpidos que nadie, ya que tuvieron mayoría absoluta 4 años y no la aprovecharon para nada. El pueblo les dio el mando total esperando un giro radical a la política que se estaba llevando y por el contrario lo único que hicieron es lo dicho... Parchear.

No simpatizo con ningún grupo político hoy día, sólo veo lo que ocurre sin vendas de colores en los ojos y contrastando información de medios afines a diferentes ideas políticas, después yo elijo lo que creo o por el contrario formulo mi propia idea de lo que sucede.

No hay política decente en éste país y probablemente en ninguno y lo único que nos debería preocupar es como, con lo que tenemos, vivir lo mejor posible e intentar que nos esquilmen lo mínimo posible. Por eso está aquí éste hilo de MPs, por que es una de las formas de conseguirlo.

No hay moción de censura sin trasfondo, eso lo pueden tener por seguro, cada una de sus señorías que está sentada en ese cómo sillón mataría al que tiene al lado por ser presidente, pero no para mejorar nuestras vidas, sino para mejorar la suya y la de los suyos.

La política debería ser vocacional y regida en cada ámbito por gente ilustre en su campo. En la cartera de economía... un economista, en la de defensa... un militar, en la de educación... un profesor, y así sucesivamente. Cobrar por el trabajo hecho a razón del tiempo que se desempeña y nada de inmunidades ni pagas vitalicias. 
Ésto son solo unas pinceladas y viendo el tocho que llevo ya no quiero aburrirles más, así que sin más, decirles humildemente que se centren en lo que pueden controlar y que puede hacer sus vidas más llevaderas, el resto, no merece la pena.


Un saludo y disculpas de nuevo por el tocho.


----------



## Tichy (30 May 2018)

Most dijo:


> Señor fernandojcg.
> 
> ¿Que partido mayoritario ha robado menos que el "Partido Podrido"?
> Me explico, hace años que voto en blanco ya que el partido que me gustaría, o no existe o como si no existiera.
> ...



Quería añadir a su lúcido comentario un pequeño apunte que normalmente se olvida. Pongamos las cifras en perspectiva y nos daremos cuenta de su orden de magnitud. Nos habla usted de 400 millones robados por PP y 3200 millones por PSOE, añadamos algunos miles de millones por parte de los Juntos por el 3% y aledaños y unos cientos de millones más de propina y tenemos en torno a los 10.000 millones de euros robados por los “corruptos”.

Sin duda es mucho, pero como decía pongamos las cifras en perspectiva, solo en el año 2009, cuando el zapaterato vigente negaba la crisis, el estado gastó más de 100.000 millones de euros más de los que ingresó. Es decir, robó a la gente en un año diez veces más de las cifras de la denostada corrupción. Ojo, hablo del Estado en su conjunto, aunque a la cabeza estuviera el inefable Zapatero auxiliado por el indigno Solbes y otros, en ese robo colaboraron todos los partidos, pues todos tienen mayor o parte de tajada en autonomías y municipios.

Roba el Estado, y es el Estado en su forma actual el que nos endeuda y arruina. La corrupción publicitada en los medios de desinformación es una migaja. Cualquier partido con poder va a robar. Creer que hay almas puras y que todo se arregla cambiando las siglas es como creer en los Reyes Magos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, daría para un amplio debate y tampoco "arreglaríamos" NADA , pero a lo mejor serviría para que la gente le diera un poco a la "mollera"... SÍ, esa que tiene un tanto "olvidada"...

Podría rebatir e incluso reafirmar algunos aspectos de lo que los conforeros han posteado, más que nada porque entiendo que soy una persona formada, con valores y conocimientos bastante amplios... Sin embargo, entiendo que quienes los han escrito cuentan con un bagaje equivalente y, por lo tanto, tienen muy claras las cosas desde su particular punto de vista y eso, aunque pueda no compartirlo, es respetable.

He leído algunas inexactitudes bastante evidentes, así que me permito dejaros un buen enlace y del que NO tendréis noticias. Vale la pena "diseccionarlo", tanto por los datos referidos como por los "caretos" que aparecen si "profundizamos" en dicha web...

Estadísticas: Partidos más corruptos, Comunidades más corruptas, coste de la corrupción en España... | Casos-Aislados.com

Por cierto, alguien conoce algún caso en nuestro país en que la rapacidad no haya sido consustancial al Poder y NO me refiero exclusivamente al AHORA, sino desde la profundidad de la Historia de nuestro país, algo que es trasladable a cualquier otro lugar del mundo...

Existe desde tiempos inmemoriales algo que se conoce como Cleptocracia o el Gobierno de los LADRONES y que tiene unas características muy definidas: DESARMA al pueblo y MONOPOLIZA la Fuerza con el pretexto de mantener el orden público. También se gana a las masas mediante la REDISTRIBUCIÓN del producto rapiñado y porque esgrime una "IDEOLOGÍA". TODO ello sirve para justificar la Cleptocracia y que con el Clientelismo es más viejo que las "judías con chorizo"...

Saludos.


----------



## Que viene (30 May 2018)

Most dijo:


> Señor fernandojcg.
> 
> ¿Que partido mayoritario ha robado menos que el "Partido Podrido"?
> Me explico, hace años que voto en blanco ya que el partido que me gustaría, o no existe o como si no existiera.
> ...



Varias cosas:

- Esos datos de € por corrupción están a la baja porque muchos casos o bien prescribieron, o no había pruebas, ..

- Esos datos, en todo caso son los que han aflorado y me temo que son la punta del iceberg.

- Y lo más importante, si por ejemplo un político corrupto se ha llevado 10 millones de € en comisiones, significa que las adjudicaciones estaban sobrevaloradas o bien no debían haberse hecho. Si esos 10 millones eran un 3% de comisión, la corrupción por detrás es de unos 300 millones de €. Así que en el ejemplo, los 400 millones de € del PP son mayormente por comisiones, y el volumen de corrupción detrás sería bestial. Igual con los Pujol, para llevarse la pasta que se llevaron en comisiones, imaginad la de obras y mierdas que se han hecho sin sentido o inexistentes o sobrevaloradas.

El "problema" ahora es que al haber más partidos, los 2 apoltronados (PSOE y PP) han perdido muchas sillas y la guerra interna que hay dentro de esas mafias es impresionante, por lo que afloran casos de corrupción y puñaladas desde dentro de los partidos. Cuantas menos sillas mayor será la lucha interna.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 May 2018)

Most dijo:


> Señor fernandojcg.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



No estoy muy de acuerdo en este punto, dado que es un foro de metales no está de más recordar que fue Solbes, en el lejano 2007, siendo vicepresidente económico, quien dio vía libre para vender el 32% de las reservas de oro del Banco de España ... 

Lo curioso/sorprendente fue el motivo no el oficial, sino el real, el porqué se hizo ... presupongo que la mayoría de foreros ya conocerán


----------



## Most (30 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, daría para un amplio debate y tampoco "arreglaríamos" NADA , pero a lo mejor serviría para que la gente le diera un poco a la "mollera"... SÍ, esa que tiene un tanto "olvidada"...
> 
> Podría rebatir e incluso reafirmar algunos aspectos de lo que los conforeros han posteado, más que nada porque entiendo que soy una persona formada, con valores y conocimientos bastante amplios... Sin embargo, entiendo que quienes los han escrito cuentan con un bagaje equivalente...



Dejando de lado la formación política (y en otros campos) de cada uno, que como perfectamente expresa puede ser mayor o menor, si se me permite, no tengo intención alguna de cambiar el ideario político de nadie y por supuesto lo pienso respetar. Hacía incapié en que (usando una alegoría) "El que esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra".

Los datos que usted aporta hay otras páginas que los refutan y otras que los secundan y así indefinidamente, por ello le digo que no era mi intención el... "éste ha robado más que el otro", si no QUE TODOS SON AUTÉNTICA ESCORIA, redes clientelares a parte. Hablo de temas de real importancia, no de si se ha otorgado un contrato a un amigo que ha inflado el precio un 3% en una obra de 15.000 €, hablo de cientos de millones de euros, de miles... pero como se ha dicho, daría para un libro y la verdad es que no me apetece dedicar mi tiempo libre a la política.

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 17:41 ----------




Que viene dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> - Esos datos de € por corrupción están a la baja porque muchos casos o bien prescribieron, o no había pruebas, ..
> 
> ...




Por supuesto señor mío, lo doy por hecho. Y como he escrito antes el problema no está en los sobornos de los casos de corrupción. 

En mi opinión está en los miles de millones que se han desperdiciado entre aropuertos fantasma (Castellón por ejemplo) Urbanizaciones fantasma, (condedidas a dedo), carreteras que no llevan a ninguna parte o reparaciónes sobre cosas ya reparadas...

El problema no viene en la comisión que se llevó el personaje de turno, si no en la concesión innecesaria en si misma, esa es la que de verdad hace el agujero en las arcas.

Pero eso es inherente al ser humano que entra en política (y en muchos caso no hace falta ni buscar en política), es tocar dinero de otros y empezar a jugar con el como si no fuese de nadie.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 17:50 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> No estoy muy de acuerdo en este punto, dado que es un foro de metales no está de más recordar que fue Solbes, en el lejano 2007, siendo vicepresidente económico, quien dio vía libre para vender el 32% de las reservas de oro del Banco de España ...
> 
> Lo curioso/sorprendente fue el motivo no el oficial, sino el real, el porqué se hizo ... presupongo que la mayoría de foreros ya conocerán



Y en respuesta a usted Sr./a Charizato 21.

La carrera del Sr. Solbes era impecable hasta que entro bajo el mandato del señor Zapatero. Sólo hay que tirar de hemeroteca para averiguarlo, pero ya sabe usted, "donde hay patrón no manda marinero". 

Es sabido por todo el mundo que Solbes advirtió por activa y por pasiva de la que se nos venía encima, pero le ordenaron taparlo, al final dimitió (tarde y mal en mi opinión) porque no tenía porque manchar su carrera de esa manera, pero lo hizo.
De hecho hay un par de entrevistas en las cuales se le ve que ni el mismo se cree los datos que ofrece. Se le ve tenso, sudando y sin convicción ni argumentos para rebatir al oponente.

Lo de el oro es consecuencia de lo anterior, cuando tienes el agua al cuello tiras de lo primero que no te va a descuadrar los balances, porque no está incluido en ellos, o si lo está está, está... digamos, de otra manera.

Un saludo.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 May 2018)

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 17:50 ----------

[/COLOR]

Y en respuesta a usted Sr./a Charizato 21.

La carrera del Sr. Solbes era impecable ...

Lo de el oro es consecuencia de lo anterior, cuando tienes el agua al cuello tiras de lo primero que no te va a descuadrar los balances, porque no está incluido en ellos, o si lo está está, está... digamos, de otra manera.

Un saludo.[/QUOTE]

Cierto lo que indicas, no lo pongo en duda, pero fue el responsable de la venta del oro para salvar a la banca, no a las cajas de ahorro, sino a la banca, no citaré el nombre de la entidad, pero ante las dificultades de credibilidad en los mercados internacionales de una emisión de preferentes de ese banco se vio forzado a vender el oro; había alternativas: "si". Pienso que fue uno de los peores errores de ese gobierno, casi tan grave como la reforma constitucional del siguiente gobierno, la del 2011, para incluir el concepto de estabilidad presupuestaria. Es mi opinión
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Most: Yo he aportado una fuente de datos bastante exhaustiva y que merece todo el respeto por el trabajo ahí efectuado. Los otros datos que he leído hoy son lo más parecido a "esquelas" de Economía...

Mire, hace tiempo que sólo hablo de Política con gente que sea capaz de debatir sin importarme su ideario político o ideológico... Entre otras cosas porque a mí, a estas alturas y con lo que llevo vivido, NADIE me va a convencer de lo contrario a lo que pienso. Otra cosa muy distinta es que encuentre motivos para cambiar de opinión. Que en esta vida pasamos habiendo aprendido muy poco...

Como a Vd. le apetece poco "perder" el tiempo en debatir sobre Política lo vamos a dejar aquí, ya que yo también soy muy celoso de mi tiempo...

Y, ya de paso, hay algo que los más "viejos" del hilo conocen y es que aquí dí todos los datos comprobables sobre la venta del Oro efectuada en su momento por el Banco de España. Es muy simple de entender, aunque a algunos les sigue costando: el BdE vendió su Oro obedeciendo el mandato que en ese sentido efectuó el Banco Central Europeo a todos los países miembros de la UE. Cada país lo hizo en las fechas que se les indicó con bastantes años de antelación. En ese aspecto, España NO fue de los países más "perjudicados" por cuanto pudo vender su Oro mejor que otros...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 May 2018)

Fernando con todo el respeto en esto de los metales eres una autoridad, es cierto pero no todos siguieron esa política, el ejemplo más cercano el del Banco Central italiano, no vendió nada. 

...

El asunto que comento, observo que se trata sólo de una teoría, la creo plausible, detalles en el Podcast del enlace más abajo.

*Minuto 5*: Por José: La venta de Solbes, un banco nacional tenía problemas para colocar sus cédulas hipotecarias el Banco de España vendió para asegurar que ese banco no tuviera problemas

*Minuto 13*: Por Unai: El Gordon Bottom: 1999 Gordon Brown vendió para salvar posiciones cortas varios bancos.

Aquí les enlace

*La manipulación de los mercados del oro y por qué te interesa | Radio Gramsci*


----------



## FranMen (30 May 2018)

Pues siento discrepar, tenemos unos políticos magníficos para el pueblo que gobiernan: lo que quiere España es tener la mejor liga de fútbol del mundo y ganar la champions ligue, lo demás queda en segundo plano.
Seguro que a muchos les importa más la dimisión de Zidane que la de Rajoy.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Acabo de oír un pequeño trozo de la grabación de Unai y es la que hace referencia al Brown Bottom y que, obviamente, ya conocía. Es más, he mirado los "apuntes" que tengo de este sucio asunto y te ampliaré lo que comentaba Unai...

- Todo apunta a que las posiciones cortas eran de Goldman Sachs y, en menor proporción, de JPMorgan.

- La "prueba del algodón" está para mí en que el acercamiento de Goldman Sachs a Brown se hizo a través de Gavyn Davies, y que por aquel entonces era su Jefe de Commodities, siendo más tarde Presidente de la BBC y casado con Sue Nye, que dirigía el negocio privado de Brown...

- El Tesoro anunció con mucha antelación sus planes de vender 395 toneladas de las 715 que poseía el Banco de Inglaterra. lo que evidentemente iba a provocar el derrumbe del precio del Oro...

- El Oro se vendió en 17 subastas entre 1999 y 2002 a precios comprendidos entre los $256 y los $296...

- Brown hizo DOS COSAS INCOMPRENSIBLES:

1ª.- Anunciar la venta con mucha antelación avisando al mercado de que pronto habría una "inundación" en el mercado del Oro... Eso tuvo el efecto de enviar el Oro a un mínimo de 20 años...

2ª.- El Tesoro eligió vender su Oro a través de las 17 subastas comentadas y eso rompía de nuevo con el modelo estándar...

Todo ello hace pensar, y además con toda la LÖGICA del mundo, que el Tesoro pretendía conseguir el precio más bajo para su Oro. Resulta algo DEMENCIAL, se mire como se mire, de ahí que prosperase la teoría "conspirativa" de que detrás de todo ello estaba la situación muy comprometida de Goldman Sachs... De todas formas, yo creo que hubo "algo" más, porque el tiempo empleado fue muy dilatado y las subastas fueron muchas... Y ese "algo" más podría haber sido el mantener bajo el precio del Oro durante unos años, sabiendo que éste estaba en condiciones de "dispararse"... perooooo esa es una teoría muy personal.

Bueno, espero haberos ampliado lo que comentaba Unai.

SÍ, Charizato21, creo que Italia es el único país de la UE que ha incumplido sistemáticamente el mandato del BCE para que vendiera su Oro, pero eso da lugar a comentarlo en otro post y que si puedo lo haré a lo largo de esta noche. Intentaré tocar de nuevo también el tema de Solbes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Charizato21: Voy a seguir ampliando la información, aunque ésta ya la dí en el pasado en este hilo, sobre lo que sucedió con el mal llamado Oro de Solbes...

En el año 2007, el supervisor del BdE vendió 4,3 millones de Onzas de Oro por un precio de $2.867,7 millones (2.108,6 millones de Euros al cambio de ese momento). Eso SÍ, NO hay duda de que el Banco de España hizo una buena caja con la venta y logró en ese momento unas plusvalías muy jugosas, guste o no a sus detractores, pues los lingotes estaban contabilizados a 100 Euros la Onza y se vendieron a casi 500 Euros (unos $660 de aquel entonces).

Según los cálculos de entonces, el BdE obtuvo unos 2.500 millones de Euros de beneficios y, al parecer, los destinatarios de las ventas fueron China y la India, aunque el BdE no hacia oficialmente comentarios al respecto.

La auténtica realidad es que las cifras oficiales del supervisor hablan por sí solas. Los 16,8 millones de Onzas que controlaba el BdE en 2001, pasaron a 13,4 en 2006, y entre 2006 y 2007 pasaron a reducirse hasta los 9,1...

Como ya expliqué, y algunos siguen erre que erre sin querer entender, una de las razones de la venta fue la misma que la del resto de los Bancos Centrales europeos (también de fuera de la UE). Éstos acordaron tras la entrada del Euro prescindir paulatinamente de sus reservas de Oro a favor de otros activos más rentables o considerados así por aquel entonces, más fáciles de custodiar o simplemente para reforzar su patrimonio (esto bastante cuestionable como el tiempo ha demostrado).

La iniciativa en la zona Euro comenzó en 1999 pero, según los repartos secretos de permisos de venta acordados en el seno del Banco Central Europeo, al Banco de España no le correspondió el turno de desprenderse de sus lingotes hasta cinco o seis después. Y en eso tuvimos bastante Suerte respecto a otros Bancos Centrales...

La primera salida importante de Oro desde la Transición se produjo en 1999, cuando el BdE, en cumplimiento de los acuerdos de creación del Euro, traspasó reservas de Oro y Divisas al entonces nuevo BCE, que necesitaba de las arcas de todos los Bancos Centrales miembros. Éste, a cambio, concedió un pagaré de 4.000 millones de Euros que el BdE fue rentabilizando cada año.

Y por abundar un poco más en el asunto: la venta del Oro de los Bancos Centrales se fijó en dos tramos. Unos países vendieron sus reservas en la primera mitad de la década del 2000 y otros (como España) entre 2004 y 2009. También se fijó la cantidad de Oro que cada país podía sacar al mercado: 400 toneladas al año como máximo en el primer período, y 500 toneladas en el segundo.

Los primeros países en vender fueron países tan "serios" en las Finanzas como el Reino Unido (58% de sus reservas) y Suiza (50% de sus reservas y que fueron una "pasada" de toneladas)

Otro país europeo, Noruega, vendió en 2004 las 33 toneladas de Oro que conformaban sus reservas y lo hizo por $450 millones...

Dicho todo esto, y fácilmente de comprobar, está claro que lo de Solbes fue "pecata minuta" teniendo en cuenta el contexto en que sucedió la venta del Oro de España. Fue algo común en toda la zona Euro y "aledaños"...

Que después se ha demostrado que fue un grandísimo ERROR... ya es "harina de otro costal".

Y, Charizato21, NO me queda más tiempo, así que aparco en el tiempo el tema del Oro de Italia, entre otras cosas porque tiene su "miga" el asunto y, por consiguiente, explayarse en ello. Y para ello se requiere de un tiempo que ahora ya NO tengo, al menos para este hilo.

Por otro lado, te recomiendo que NO te dejes llevar por la "conspiranoía" antes de analizar según qué temas... Y eso NO quita para que todos los que andamos por aquí sepamos que los MPs (SÍ, también la Plata...) están constantemente manipulados, pero existen mejores ejemplos que el del recurrido Solbes.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (31 May 2018)

Fernando excelentes post, muy muy interesante, gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Recientemente, comenté que sería una auténtica "bomba" conocer quiénes se "nutrieron" a través de la famosa Caja B del PP y ya empiezan a salir algunas informaciones interesantes...

Este es el informe policial que identifica a Rajoy como uno de los políticos que cobró de la caja b

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Jun 2018)

¡¡¡ información confidencial de la buena!!! para un trading rápido oro/dólar ...

Hoy todo eran malas noticias (así lo titulan el enlace más abajo) :
¿Nuevo gobierno italiano antiestablishment? 
¿Nuevo gobierno español socialista y antisistema? 
¿Guerra comercial entre los EE. UU. Europa, México y Canadá? 
¿Deutsche Bank (el banco con mayor riesgo sistémico del mundo) baja a la categoría a B- ? 

Y el pelirrojo mete un tweet indicando por donde irá el dato más importante de la semana "las Nóminas privadas no agrícolas" 

Aquí el detalle:
The Dollar, Yields And Equities Are Surging, Here's Why | Zero Hedge


Alucinante


----------



## Most (1 Jun 2018)

Ya se sabe que la "lengua" de éste señor no tiene parangón. Por eso ha tenido que cambiar de "jefe de prensa" mil veces ya. Todos ellos dicen que es "incorregible". Pero sí, es un spoiler en toda regla. Uno no dice "esperando a los resultados de empleo" si cree que van a ser malos, sobre todo si eres el "presi".

Vaya tela.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Lo que llega a hacer el "maquillaje" contable o cómo apartarse de la REALIDAD... y MANIPULARLA.

- Record 95.9 Million Americans Are No Longer In The Labor Force | Zero Hedge

Así se explica perfectamente que la Economía estadounidense vaya tan "bien" y que el paro disminuya a la velocidad "oficial" con la que lo hace...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2018)

Mi primer post tras la toma de posesión de don Sánchez …común apellido en este país, del que se espera algo diferente a lo que comúnmente hacen los golosos de poder.

En cuanto al anterior inquilino y sus secuaces, pues espero declaren sus probados ingresos a las arcas públicas, y se lleven su consiguiente sanción, amén de posible delito penal, y teórica plaza en instituciones penitenciarias como a cualquier ciudadano de a pie.

Estoy seguro que don Bárcenas se ha reído bastante esta semana a pesar de la entrada en prisión de su mujer.

Ya sabéis que en este país somos muy amigos del dicho "si nos jodemos todos, me jode menos"

Interesante post respecto del oro de "Solbes" añadido por *Fernando*, siempre creemos saberlo todo, y bajo la manta hay multitud de matices que nos llevan a tomar una u otra decisión, y que solo unos pocos conocen, o llegan a conocer. 

En cuanto al gobierno provisional, ya sabéis mi postura, y no ha cambiado un ápice:

Ningún gobiernos delegado por el voto del pueblo ayudará a largo plazo a solucionar los problemas de base sobre los que se ha de sustentar todo lo demás.

No podemos poner en manos de 4 gatos las decisiones presupuestarias que nos corresponden a todos nosotros, y solo nosotros deberíamos tener la capacidad de decidir sobre ellas.

¿Cuántos de nosotros se leen en profundidad los presupuestas estatales y sus micropartidas?

Si lo hicierais, entenderíais el despilfarro de todos y cada uno de los gobiernos de la democracia, y el motivo por el que es imposible garantizar un futuro solvente a las generaciones actuales.

Cuando se hace prioritario que por ejemplo policías y guardias civiles en 3 años aumenten su sueldo un 25%, mientras que pensionistas, autónomos etc., ven mermada su capacidad adquisitiva año tras año, entendemos que los gobiernos buscan ahora y siempre proteger sus espaldas.

Ojo, no tengo nada en contra de las fuerzas del estado, simplemente veo absurdo que un policía de escala básica gane más de 2000€ al mes sin incluir 2 pagas extra, mientras que muchos otros funcionarios se conforman con la proximidad al mileurismo.

Y la excusa del salario de los mossos, es muy pobre en este caso, yo hubiera optado en las circunstancias económicas actuales, por un equilibrio a la baja, y no al alza.

Esto es solo un ejemplo, pero si analizáis la multitud subvenciones mensuales os quedareis acojonados...se está financiando auténtica basura que no sirve para ofrecer una ventaja cualitativa a este país, solo se hace por la excusa de que hay unos fondos, y hay que gastarlos como sea.

Conozco bastantes empresas que tienen a un empleado única y exclusivamente leyendo los boletines oficiales del estado, regionales y comunitarios, para saber el momento exacto de presentar solicitudes de financiación gratuita para presupuestos inflados que solo sirven para "tirar" esos fondos ineficientemente.

Lo de la corrupción política, es solo la consecuencia lógica del país en que vivimos, y la mentalidad que hemos mamado.

Un saludo, y muchas gracias por todos los aportes..."Todo fluye, todo está en movimiento y nada dura eternamente"


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Jun 2018)

Ya sabes lo que dijo Septimio Severo a sus hijos en su lecho de muerte:

Mantened la paz, enriqueced a las legiones y burlaos del resto.


----------



## luis fernandez (2 Jun 2018)

buenos días

In-Gold-we-Trust-2018-Compact-Version-español

googleado.

In-Gold-we-Trust-2018-Compact-Version-english.en.es.pdf - Google Drive


----------



## timi (2 Jun 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya sabes lo que dijo Septimio Severo a sus hijos en su lecho de muerte:
> 
> Mantened la paz, enriqueced a las legiones y burlaos del resto.



teniendo en cuenta que pagaba a las legiones con monedas que modificaba la cantidad de plata , en realidad se reía no solo del "resto" , sino de todo. El comentario le viene como anillo al dedo al de paketazo.
En el momento que las fuerzas de seguridad se den cuenta de que les están tomando el pelo , será muy difícil mantener la paz.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, parece que alguien se ha pasado por mi Blog de Rankia y ha colocado lo mismo que yo hice a media tarde de ayer. Así que omito el "thanks" por evidentes razones: al César lo que ES del César...

# paketazo: Interesante comentario y en línea a los que sueles hacer. Y NO es "pelotismo" barato... Yo no suelo "casarme" con NADA y NADIE.

Yo, al igual que tú, estoy deseoso de que la Justicia alcance a muchos de los HdP que han sido "desalojados" del Poder... Una auténtica CLEPTOCRACIA y PARASITARIA del "rebaño"... Era algo que la mayoría de la gente demandaba por PURA HIGIENE dada la "pestilencia" que existía AHÍ.

¿El futuro? MAL, para qué vamos a "engañarnos"... perooooo bueno, mejor "nuevos aires" y, probablemente, elecciones legislativas anticipadas en cuanto se vea que es imposible gobernar con tantos partidos de ideologías tan equidistantes.

Lo que comentas sobre el aumento en los salarios de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado, pues qué quieres que te diga... pero tal y como está el país NO parece una medida adecuada y acentúa la desigualdad. Sin embargo, cuándo las "guardias pretorianas" han dejado de ser prioritarias para el Poder... Creo que NUNCA o casi, al menos en toda la Historia que tengo leída a lo largo de mi vida y que NO es poca.

Respecto a Solbes, a veces la gente se pasa un "huevo" a la hora de juzgarlo. Quizás, lo PEOR estuvo en su última etapa en el Gobierno ya moribundo de Zapatero... NO, no fue un mal ministro de Economía. Lo que sucede es que la Historia que se nos "vende" en muchas ocasiones oculta los aciertos para mostrar sólo los desaciertos que, indudablemente, también Solbes tuvo.

paketazo, yo a veces "flipo" cuando se aseveran cosas que están muy alejadas de la REALIDAD... Y lo digo porque suelo profundizar y "escarbar" cuando algo me interesa, de manera que muchas veces he tenido que cambiar de opinión sobre algo cuando unos nuevos datos así me lo han indicado.

# timi: Las Fuerzas de Seguridad de cualquier Estado se han venido abajo cuando las Revoluciones han tenido CONSISTENCIA y FUERZA. Ese es un hecho histórico e irrebatible. Y NO es por "cargar" contra las de nuestro país, a fin de cuentas son NECESARIAS, pero sería deseable que su posicionamiento mayoritario NO fuera casi SIEMPRE el mismo. "Huelen" al rancio Pretorianismo de los romanos...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (2 Jun 2018)

timi dijo:


> En el momento que las fuerzas de seguridad se den cuenta de que les están tomando el pelo , será muy difícil mantener la paz.



Como esperes que de los perros del sistema surja oposición al régimen corrupto, vas a criar malvas esperando.

La policía, como otros estamentos del régimen, judicatura, burócratas, etc, tienen enormes incentivos para sostener los regímenes más espeluznantes a costa de la vida y la prosperidad de sus conciudadanos.

En todo caso, cuando una revolución triunfa, entonces si, cambian de bando como ratas que huyen de un barco en llamas.


----------



## nekcab (2 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Las Fuerzas de Seguridad de cualquier Estado se han venido abajo cuando las Revoluciones han tenido CONSISTENCIA y FUERZA
> 
> ..."



Bien, pero antes habría que establecer un contraste entre ese tipo de revoluciones (muchas encima, cocinadas desde potencias extranjeras) versus dictaduras (por poner un ejemplo) que se han mantenido incluso décadas.

Por desgracia, para bien o para mal, el populacho (entiéndase el término NO despectivo.. yo formo parte de él) o no tiene mecanismos/esquema mental/ganas para apoyar/alentar/participar en muchas de esas revoluciones. De ahí lo interesante de dicha comparativa.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2018)

Hola, nekcab: En el pasado, y fuera de este foro y siendo más específicos, he ganado los debates sobre este particular. Y NO es difícil: ejemplos históricos tenemos para dar y tomar...

Dicho de otra manera, lo que comentas NO DESVIRTÚA lo que he afirmado. Muy al contrario...

Disiento totalmente en que el "populacho" NO tenga medios para "rebelarse"... Otra cosa es que existan "ganas" REALES de cambiar o alterar la situación.

En el pasado, y con muchísimos menos "medios", TRIUNFARON grandes Revoluciones: Francesa, Americana, Rusa, Mexicana, China, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- USAGOLD's NEWS & VIEWS newsletter

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (3 Jun 2018)

Cuanto comentario absurdo relacionado con las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado...Vamos no jodáis hombre, que llevan con el sueldo congelado como el resto de funcionarios 7 años.
Menos mal que la Benemérita lleva siendo una de las instituciones más valoradas por los españoles año tras año. 
Si un mosso gana 2100 euros y un Guardia Civil sin horario prácticamente gana 1500 euros, que se joda, que antes me tienen que subir el sueldo a mí, a mi madre, a mi prima de Burgos y a un tío de Albacete.
Conozco a un Guardia Civil soltero y metalero con el que he hablado muchas veces y puede ahorrar algo para invertir en monedas y como ya es mayor tiene un buen surtido de monedas...pero cuando se nos ha unido algún compañero que está casado o con hijos, sujetos a cambios de destino, peleándose con muchos mal nacidos que hay por ahí...a turnos, pagándoles la hora extra a 20 céntimos de euro, para sacar adelante a su familia con la que tiene que malvivir...Vamos no fastidies..No le cambiaríamos el curro ni por todo el oro del mundo.
Hablad con ellos y no digáis más gilipolleces...
De verdad, las idioteces que hay que leer ....


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2018)

Bueno, tú también sueles soltar muchas "gilipolleces" e "idioteces"... Muy de tanto en tanto, pero también lo haces.

Vamos a ver, muy poca gente está cobrando esos 1.500 Euros a día de hoy, al menos en la empresa privada, así que NO existen motivos reales para una subida salarial que es desproporcionada en relación a la media de los trabajadores de este país y que también llevan congelado el sueldo desde hace muchos años... O, simplemente, cobran menos por el mismo trabajo que realizaban antes de la Crisis.

Otra cosa habría sido una "equiparación" entre los sueldos de los distintos Cuerpos de Seguridad, bajando un poco a unos y subiendo un poco a otros...

Por otro lado, aunque no dejan de efectuar un trabajo con riesgo, eso es común en muchos otros oficios o nos vamos a los fríos números de la mortalidad laboral...

Ciertamente, el caso de los "guardias" -no me refiero a los de las "estrellas"- es bastante "enojoso" en cuanto a sus condiciones laborales, pero ahí está el impedimento que supone su carácter militar. Y, en lo personal, lo considero un buen Cuerpo policial y algo de experiencia tengo al respecto.

Bueno, veismuler, NO creo que en los comentarios efectuados, NADIE se haya salido de "madre", pero bueno NO todos vemos las cosas de la misma manera...

Y si hay alguien bastante cercano a la Guardia Civil es "menda lerenda" y creo conocerla bastante bien.


----------



## veismuler (3 Jun 2018)

Sabías que es una reivindicación de hace más de 30 años? 

Zoido firma la subida salarial de policías y guardias civiles sin precisar cuándo se aplicará - RTVE.es

Sabías que hace unos años cualquier niñato en este país por pintar una vivienda cobraba 2000 euros y un Policía o un Guardia Civil no? ¿Sabes acaso que algunos Policías Municipales o mosos de esquadra han llegado a cobrar 400 euros por un día de trabajo en las elecciones por 8 horas y un Guardia Civil por 24 solo le han dado de comer y porque se apiadaba el Alcalde del pueblo en la mesa electoral?

Te queda largo, muy largo eso de "Y si hay alguien bastante cercano a la Guardia Civil es "menda lerenda" y creo conocerla bastante bien"....No tienes ni pajolera idea...El caso es quedar como "El más grande"...Baja un poquito, hombre..que sabes de lo que sabes..que seguramente que es mucho...Pero leyéndote en cada uno de tus post, echándote laureles encima, pues que quieres que te diga...

No sé como no estás salvando el mundo con toda tu sapiencia...Anda ya¡¡¡


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2018)

Mira, sé mucho más de lo que te piensas... Por motivos laborales me "toca" tratar casi a diario con ella desde hace ya más de 32 años, que se dicen pronto... Y tengo muchos amigos en la Casa, de manera que sé perfectamente de lo que hablo.

Y muchos "niñatos" de esos que pintaban, hacían mucho más trabajo que "calentar" asientos y que suele ser bastante común en según qué trabajos... Pero vamos que, en ningún momento, he desvirtuado la labor de la Guardia Civil e incluso la he ensalzado. Anda, lee bien los posts que tienes la "comprensión lectora" al nivel del suelo.

Y lo dejo aquí, Cantamañanas, que tus únicas aportaciones a este hilo han sido casi siempre para meter maraña y descalificar. Y si no te gusta este hilo lo tienes muy fácil... O te abres un hilo que pueda "desbancar" a este, aunque lo tienes complicado: algunos con más "mimbres" lo han intentado sin éxito. NO sé porqué será...


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Jun 2018)

Dos semanas de bajada, el oro a los 1250 ¡mucho papel! ... un par de buenas razones:

De aquí a dos semanas reunión de política monetaria de la Fed, programada para el 12 y 13 de junio. De momento la mayoría de inversores creen que la Fed subirá los tipos. Además esa semana cierra el SGE el jueves, ocasión para empapelar.

La inminente posibilidad de que los sospechosos habituales puedan volver a las andadas, esto dará alas al mercado: el más que probable maquillaje legal para eliminar la Regla de Volcker, disposición de la legislación Dodd-Frank (Ley de Reforma de Wall Street y Protección al Consumidor )

La Fed busca suavizar la 'regla Volcker', una medida introducida tras la crisis financiera

Y luego ... nuevo ciclo alcista.


----------



## felino66 (3 Jun 2018)

Twitter


.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2018)

El oro está preparando el disparo hacia los 1.500$


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: No lo veo tan claro como tú, es decir que vaya a haber un "nuevo" ciclo alcista, aunque la verdad es que el Nasdaq sigue cerca de sus máximos históricos... Sin embargo, los mercados americanos andan muy revueltos en los últimos tiempos y ya veremos qué sucede a lo largo de la época estival o durante lo que queda de año.

# bertok: Esta tarde me consultaba un familiar al que le gusta el "papel", vamos como a ti, y me preguntaba por los dos principales ETFs que hay en el Oro y la Plata. La cantidad que quiere meter está bien y le he dicho que lo haga al 50% hasta que la FED vuelva a pronunciarse y luego que entre con el resto. Le he dicho que sigo viendo ALCISTA al Oro y que sería la parte más "conservadora" de esa inversión, y la Plata la más "especulativa" y donde más se puede ganar, pero que tenga presente la fuerte volatilidad que suele tener... No hace falta decirte que NO quiere mineras de MPs, a pesar de que le he recomendado algunas con bastante potencial.

Mira, bertok, los $1500 acabarán viéndose, pero primero hay que superar la fuerte resistencia que existe un poco más arriba de los $1400... Yo sigo creyendo que caerán este año, pero habrá que seguir esperando. Sin embargo, tanto este familiar como yo, pensamos que existe una acumulación de "manos fuertes" y que está frenando los intentos de tumbar al Oro.

Por otro lado, lo que más me está reafirmando en mi "percepción" es que el Oro NO está haciendo caso alguno a las subidas de las tasas de interés efectuadas por la FED y eso está indicando "algo"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Barspin (4 Jun 2018)

Como podría empezar a invertir en oro? Quiero decir, cómo cojones lo compro? Joyas con olor a vieja en el cash&converters?

Iluminadme, no joke.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2018)

"Me gustaría tomarte en serio, pero hacerlo sería ofender tu inteligencia" (George Bernard Shaw)


----------



## PocoTú (4 Jun 2018)

Barspin dijo:


> Como podría empezar a invertir en oro? Quiero decir, cómo cojones lo compro? Joyas con olor a vieja en el cash&converters?
> 
> Iluminadme, no joke.



En los pueblos por poca pasta puedes comprar antiguas fundas dentales de los paisanos, o cambiarlos por vajillas de duralex. Reciclando placas base y microprocesadores. Cada uno se busca la vida como puede.

Una vez tengas suficiente material, el siguiente paso es fundirlo y acuñar monedas, o hacer lingotes. Hay muchos tutos en yutuf.

PD: Se me olvidaba lo de ir al rio con el plato, pero eso es muy lento.


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2018)

veismuler dijo:


> Sabías que es una reivindicación de hace más de 30 años?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Veismuler* cuando cité a los policías y G Civiles, no lo hice con menosprecio de su labor, ni mucho menos. 

Parte de mi familia trabaja en uno de esos cuerpos, y conozco gracias a ello, parte de su "precariedad" laboral, amén de mamarse día tras día numerosas incongruencias y trabas por parte de superiores, y no les queda otra que "achantar"

Dicho esto, también he de admitir, que en los últimos 10 años con el salario congelado, han sido miles los opositores que han accedido a una plaza de funcionario en alguna de estas categorías de escala básica, y esto lo hicieron, *conociendo la base salarial que percibirían*, 

¿ahora les parece poco?...¿a quién no le parecer poco lo que gana?

Traje este ejemplo por que lo conozco y lo sigo, pero hemos de entender que para subir miles de sueldos, el dinero ha de salir de algún lado evidentemente, y uno de esos lugares podría ser el *incremento de la cuota de autónomo un 4%*, amén de otros hándicaps en algunas desgravaciones varias.

2018, un nuevo hachazo para los autónomos

¿lo veis justo entonces?

Por otra parte tenemos el tema candente de los jubilados, que ya hemos tocado aquí numerosas veces.

Otro ejemplo que dejo caer, es el de los servicios de vigilancia aduanera que conozco bien, y dónde su sueldo oscila entre los 1300€ y los 1400€, sin tener a medio plazo ningún reajuste del 25%...y estos, doy fe, que se la juegan tanto o más que policías y G Civiles, si no id a daros un paseo por el estrecho y provincias colindantes.

Mi reproche, no es que se suban salarios, ya que ojalá a todos nos subieran el salario un 25% los próximos 3 años...mi reproche, es el oportunismo del gobierno para dar estocadas en algunos aspectos vitales para un país, y arrojar pétalos de rosa en otros, que aparentemente no son tan fundamentales.

Dicho esto, reitero mi posición: Los presupuestos son de todos, no deberían delegarse a congresistas y senadores, que se los juegan a partidas de dominó en los aledaños del congreso, para determinar quienes sí, y quienes no, serán los afortunados de los premios anuales extraídos del expolio a un país que va a terminar muy mal si no se hacen las cosas de otro modo.

Sabéis que siempre pongo el ejemplo de Suiza, y guste más o menos, ahí cada ciudadano vota sobre las decisiones trascendentales de los presupuestos de su país...no valen negociaciones a 3, 4 , o 10 bandas entre intereses partidistas.

Si hay que subir las pensiones, va a referéndum, si hay que subir los salarios de las fuerzas del orden va a referéndum, si hay que subir el salario base, va a referéndum… y de este modo, todos nosotros seremos responsables de nuestros actos, sin tener que culpar a los iluminados sobre los que delegamos nuestros votos, no para que nos salven, si no para poder reprocharles cuando todo vaya mal, o se hayan llenado los bolsillos con el dinero de todos.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## kikepm (4 Jun 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Sabéis que siempre pongo el ejemplo de Suiza, y guste más o menos, ahí cada ciudadano vota sobre las decisiones trascendentales de los presupuestos de su país...no valen negociaciones a 3, 4 , o 10 bandas entre intereses partidistas



Bueno, en realidad estás siendo bastante blando en este tema.

La única razón por la cual los salarios de las fuerzas del orden son elevadas *en relación a los sueldos del resto de la sociedad y a su producción de bienes y servicios* es que dichos sueldos sirven para pagar la defensa del estado frente a la sociedad a la que saquea.

Porque personal sin carrera ni estudios de ninguna clase tiene ingresos muy superiores a los similares en el sector privado.

Y en cuanto a su labor, permíteme descojonarme, la policía no realiza una gran labor social ni productiva, la mayor parte del cuerpo policial realiza labores no relacionadas con una función estrictamente policial, esto es de MANTENIMIENTO DEL ORDEN PÚBLICO Y SEGURIDAD, sino con otro tipo de funciones que tienen que ver con la acción de saqueo al ciudadano, como:

- multas
- gestión de mordidas sobre negocios y propiedades
- labor de defensa del estado (lo que es completamente contrario a la función de segurdad de la sociedad, no vayamos a equivocarnos).
- funciones paramilitares: cuerpos especiales, antidisturbios y similares, que no son otra cosa que organizaciones paramilitares asociadas al estado, pero cuyo fin último es evitar cualquier disidencia civil, y que son usados INVARIABLEMENTE para realizar ACTOS DELICTIVOS bajo el amparo de la legalidad del estado. Y no me hagais poner ejemplos porque hay CIENTOS de usos criminales de este tipo de "cuerpos". Simplemente fascistas vestidos de negro y que trabajan a las órdenes de los gobernantes. Por supuesto, en España, ninguna otra facción va a iniciar sanciones o diligencias contra estos usos criminales.
- LIVG y sandeces varias


Por tanto, para entender el significado de las "subidas" salariales a los policías y GCs, hay que entender la función primordial que para el estado tienen estos estamentos, y muy poco o nada que ver con reivindicaciones de igualdad salarial, que a todos los efectos podrían perfectamente resolverse unificando los cuerpos en uno solo.




-


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2018)

Hola, kikepm: Tampoco se puede "generalizar" de esa manera. Que existe una cierta función "preventiva" y en muchos casos "represiva", es cierto, pero nos guste o no, las Fuerzas de Seguridad son NECESARIAS para el mantenimiento del orden público y de la Seguridad de la Sociedad en general. 

Es la utilización política de dichos Cuerpos la que debería cuestionarse y, desde luego, también ciertos "patrones ideológicos" que existen ahí, aunque en el fondo todo va asociado.

Luego, la cuestión de sus salarios es lógica dada la desigualdad existente entre los distintos Cuerpos, aunque algunos "olvidan" también que tienen otras "prebendas" que NO poseen la mayoría de la ciudadanía. Además, sus sueldos de dónde salen... pues en base a los impuestos que pagamos los componentes del "rebaño".

Y las cosas también han cambiado dentro de las Fuerzas de Seguridad, ya que yo me he encontrado con agentes con una y dos carreras universitarias, aparte de un nivel cultural muy superior a la media que anda por ahí. Por mi trabajo, esa evolución la he podido percibir en el tiempo. Por otro lado, las "formas" también han cambiado y, obviamente, NO me estoy refiriendo a los antidisturbios y a los que habría que juzgar muchas veces en función de las órdenes que reciben...

Lo que es indudable es que existen demasiados Cuerpos policiales que cuestan una auténtica "pasta" y lo suyo sería uno con competencias nacionales y otro a nivel municipal. Y eso mismo es algo que cuenta con el beneplácito de la mayoría de ellos y NO me estoy refiriendo a sus mandos respectivos ni a los dirigentes políticos que "gobiernan"...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (4 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Tampoco se puede "generalizar" de esa manera. Que existe una cierta función "preventiva" y en muchos casos "represiva", es cierto, pero nos guste o no, las Fuerzas de Seguridad son NECESARIAS para el mantenimiento del orden público y de la Seguridad de la Sociedad en general.
> 
> Es la utilización política de dichos Cuerpos la que debería cuestionarse y, desde luego, también ciertos "patrones ideológicos" que existen ahí, aunque en el fondo todo va asociado.
> 
> ...



No estoy negando la función de mantenimiento del orden, función que considero igualmente necexaria aunque disiento en la forma estatal de darla, esto es otra cuestión.

Lo que afirmo es que las mal llamadas ahora fuerzas del orden son en su mayor parte simples cuerpos de represión civil, de gestión de mordidas (licencias, gestión del trásnsito de bienes en aduanas, etc), y mucho menos de policía en el sentido clásico y liberal del término, esto es funciones de vigilancia (que practicamente hoy se ofrece mayoritariamente como servicios privados que funcionan razonablemente bien), de presecución de criminales (ladrones, asesinos, estafadores), contraterrorismo, etc.

Con respecto a la igualdad de salarios, creo que pensamos similar, yo veo un solo cuerpo de seguridad nacional y cuerpos locales, pero a mi entender estos deberían estar muy poco militarizados, lo que es la tendencia contraria a la existente, donde hasta policías locales empiezan, sobre todo en USA, a disponer de armamento pesado de uso inimaginable salvo en condiciones de COMBATE.

Yo también tengo cierto contacto con policías y GCs, y es verdad que su visión difiere de la de sus cargos, pero claro estos no son otra cosa que políticos del partido puestos a dedo.


Hay que meter mano a tantas cosas en este país...


----------



## opilano (4 Jun 2018)

No ensucieis el hilo. Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un artículo verdaderamente interesante y que "explica" muchas cosas...

- The Reason Why The Euro Was Created, In One Chart | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (5 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un artículo verdaderamente interesante y que "explica" muchas cosas...
> 
> - The Reason Why The Euro Was Created, In One Chart | Zero Hedge
> 
> Saludos.



Me has dicho cantamañanas.. Todo un honor viniendo de un tío chulo y creído. 
Quédate con tu hilo y deja de mirarte tanto al ombligo... Que te crees el culo del mundo y solo te quedas en almorrana... Hasta luego dechado de la naturaleza... Portento sin fin.. 
No te preocupes que no vuelvo a entrar en tu hilo...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# veismuler: No te voy a echar en falta, ni muchísimo menos... Siempre hubo gente con clase y clases de gente. Yo te ubico entre éstas últimas.

Y dejo esto...

El gurú Jim Rogers: "Todo irá a peor en España"

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> 
> Y dejo esto...
> ...



Las última pregunta/respuesta... "Notices to mariners" para aquellos que navegan en las procelosas aguas de las criptos 

""""¿Qué opina de las criptomonedas?

Hay gente que perderá todo con las criptomonedas. En un par de años ya no habrán... Los gobiernos tendrán criptomonedas. El dinero estará en internet, eso no hay dudas, pero serán monedas de gobierno, no criptomonedas. """

¡¡Dos años!!!


----------



## Most (5 Jun 2018)

Sigo pensando que no coincidimos en los "tiempos". Dos años es poquísimo tiempo si de política económica se trata. Además hay países que no renunciarán al efectivo fácilmente (véase Alemania, por ejemplo evidente).

¿Que los países están "trasteando" con moneda digital basada en la blockchain? Por supuesto. Pero no nos olvidemos que el dinero digital ya existe y lo llevamos (casi) todos en la cartera y se llama tarjeta de débito/crédito. Es dinero digital al fin y al cabo.

Hay todavía muchas piezas por mover, muchos activos que desbloquear y blanquear como para tirarse a la piscina así, sin mirar si hay agua. Las grandes fortunas deben demacrar todavía más el "fiat" antes de pasar a otro modelo económico.

Los países que mas acumulan oro hoy día, da la casualidad, que tienen ideas económicas muy parecidas y no tienen prisa por implantarlas, van testeando y probando hasta dónde pueden tensar la cuerda. China tiene Billones (en nomenclatura anglosajona) por gastar en MPs, tierras raras, minas, acuíferos, islas, tecnología, patentes, empresas... es decir LO QUE TIENE VALOR Y PRODUCE RIQUEZA, así que no se me asusten, aún queda un "poco" de tiempo para hacer vida y encaminar nuestro futuro.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2018)

Hola, Most: No estoy muy de acuerdo con eso de que dos años es "poquísimo tiempo" en política monetaria... La Economía NUNCA ha sido una Ciencia y cada vez presenta más "fisuras" a medida que transcurren los años...

En definitiva, el único lugar donde tenemos capacidad de cambiar las cosas es lo que se considera el "presente" o el "futuro más inmediato"...

SÍ que coincido contigo en que la implementación del NO al efectivo es harto complicada si se pretende hacerlo a nivel mundial. Precisamente, hace pocos días leía un artículo que comentaba las dificultades que en la India ha producido la restricción del efectivo. Luego, en muchos países desarrollados, como lo es el ejemplo que das de Alemania, NO lo veo y habría una fuerte resistencia por parte de su población. Resumiendo, es algo que podría producirse, pero a niveles "regionales" y a nivel mundial se requieren unas políticas económico-financieras-fiscales que ahora NO existen y que tampoco parece que vayan a existir en el medio plazo.

Y dejo un artículo con el que NO ando muy de acuerdo, pero es bueno tenerlo en cuenta... Ya sabemos que los MPs siguen en un aburrido lateral y que algún día deberá romperse, pero sólo hay dos opciones... Aquí abogamos por la ALCISTA, sin embargo NO podemos obviar que también podría hacerlo por la vía BAJISTA...

- Why June Won

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Most: No estoy muy de acuerdo con eso de que dos años es "poquísimo tiempo" en política monetaria... La Economía NUNCA ha sido una Ciencia y cada vez presenta más "fisuras" a medida que transcurren los años...
> 
> En definitiva, el único lugar donde tenemos capacidad de cambiar las cosas es lo que se considera el "presente" o el "futuro más inmediato"...
> 
> ...



Si estos estados totalitarios a los que llaman democracias y no son más que oligarquías de tribunos (Pit, Pdrsnchz, Sss) consiguieran implementar esa utopía dictatorial de suprimir el efectivo mediante gran represión, al día siguiente empezarían en cada pequeña comunidad a inventar y poner en circulación nuevos instrumentos monetarios clandestinos.

Primero con el oro y la plata que pudieran haber salvado de la depredación y , si no fuera posible, con cualquiera otros de los miles que la inventiva humana ha desarrollado en la historia para escapar a la vesania de los poderosos.

Vivimos tiempos oscuros y pocos se dan cuenta.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el mensa (6 Jun 2018)

Estoy de acuerdo con Fernando en su visión de la economía como ciencia y en que es muy difícil eliminar el efectivo (y el dinero negro), tiene muchas utilidades incluso para la clase dirigente. 

Y por otra parte como apunta Kovaliov, aunque sea una derivada del "supuesto futuro de la desaparición del efectivo" y por tanto entra de lleno en el campo de la "economía-ficción" poco a poco se buscarían alternativas al efectivo, aunque a esta sociedad actual le costaría mucho volver al trueque y estraperlo.

Bueno, *edito para puntualizar ciertas cosas aunque algunas sean mi propia visión-opinión-interpretación* de la economía y el dinero en general: 

-- Si se inventó el dinero y en principio estaba basado en los MP fue por algo: La necesidad de "encapsular" el tiempo en algo material para facilitar los intercambios comerciales. Lo de adoptar los metales preciosos para tal fin es evidente que fue por la escasez de estos y por tanto su dificultad de falsificar y "crear" dinero propio por parte de terceros fuera del control "estatal". Y ahí empezó la economía tal y como la conocemos ahora basado en que el valor que le asignamos a nuestro tiempo y bienes siempre va a ser relativo "sometido a circunstancias cambiantes". Apasionante tema a desarrollar aunque no sea objeto de este hilo en concreto. Disculpen la derivada, sólo es para hacer reflexionar al respecto, lo dejo a su criterio por supuesto. Esto es un foro 

-- El trueque y otras formas de pago alternativas al dinero FIAT sólo tiene sentido en una sociedad de pequeños productores del sector primario y secundario: Agricultura, ganadería, pesca, extracción de materias primas por parte de primario y artesanos-pequeños productores industriales por parte del secundario. 
La revolución industrial y tecnológica lo que hizo fue concentrar en pocas manos la producción de ambos sectores, especialmente el secundario, por tanto eliminó la base de pequeños productores capaces de vivir en parte a base del trueque y dinero basado en MP. 
A partir de ahí (siglo XIX) tenemos la "emergencia" de la clase trabajadora asalariada pura y dura en la que los abusos y caciquismo vigentes provocó la aparición de alternativas y revoluciones como por ejemplo el marxismo y sus derivados, revoluciones diferentes a las típicas provocadas por hambrunas, guerras y otros abusos provocados por la anterior clase dirigente sobre la población. Lógico porque no había "oro" para todos a no ser que se mantuvieran los sueldos por los suelos y el trabajo esclavista (en lenguaje marxista creo que sería "capitalismo salvaje" aunque igual desvarío un poco).
El trueque estuvo vigente en todo su esplendor desde "el origen de los tiempos" hasta la invención del dinero. Continuó a nivel de productores unido al dinero basado en MP siendo un sistema-tándem potente hasta el final del siglo XIX, abandonándose paulatinamente a medida que la masa de asalariados y el sector terciario fueron aumentando su peso en detrimento del primario y secundario, quedando esta práctica cómo residual a partir de los años 60 en España debido al desarrollo industrial y del sector servicios que nos llevó al "primer mundo". 

Bueno, creo que ya me he desviado bastante del tema principal por hoy.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Jun 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Fernando en su visión de la economía como ciencia ... .



No la economía no es una ciencia, la economía no es una ciencia, como tampoco lo son las ciencias religiosas, las ciencias ocultas, ... como mucho podemos decir que Macroeconomía puede ser una ingeniería, defendida esta posición en un clásico artículo de N. Gregory Mankiw, Harvard University, 2006, The Macroeconomist as Scientist and Engineer
https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/mankiw/files/macroeconomist_as_scientist.pdf

El propio Mankiw lo deja claro en el prefacio del artículo: 
A los economistas les gusta adoptar la actitud de un científico. Lo sé, porque a menudo lo hago yo mismo. Cuando enseño a estudiantes que comienzan describo muy conscientemente el campo de la economía como una ciencia, ya que ningún estudiante comenzaría el curso pensando que se estaba embarcando en un esfuerzo académico blando.

Coincido que estamos de bajada como nos enlaza Fernando el post Shunsine, una muestra clara de la apuesta por la bajada fue el endeble rendimiento de las mineras ante la subida de ayer


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Jun 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Fernando en su visión de la economía como ciencia y en que es muy difícil eliminar el efectivo (y el dinero negro), tiene muchas utilidades incluso para la clase dirigente.
> 
> Y por otra parte como apunta Kovaliov, aunque sea una derivada del "supuesto futuro de la desaparición del efectivo" y por tanto entra de lleno en el campo de la "economía-ficción" poco a poco se buscarían alternativas al efectivo, aunque a esta sociedad actual le costaría mucho volver al trueque y estraperlo.
> 
> ...



El trueque no ha existido jamás

David graeber dixit

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (6 Jun 2018)

¿Hasta cuándo se podrán extraer minerales? >> Ecolaboratorio >> Blogs EL PAÍS

Elementos del grupo del platino

Tengo una pregunta sobre el Platino.
Haber si alguien me saca de dudas, he buscado información sobre este metal y he leído en varios artículos dos versiones distintas en unas que el platino es mas escaso que el oro y en otros viceversa, como ya voy absorbiendo algo de conocimiento sobre el tema, doy por supuesto que unos se refieren a las reservas comprobadas y otro a la totalidad en el planeta, pero entonces para confirmarlo alguien me puede sacar de la duda, gracias.

Es por el hecho de tener mas conocimiento sobre el tema ya que creo, que con el Platino, poco podría subir, en los artículos que he leído los coches eléctricos pueden ocasionar una bajada del consumo de platino y no creo que los bancos centrales lo utilicen como reserva, a pesar de algún intento para convencerlos que he leído.


----------



## el mensa (6 Jun 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El trueque no ha existido jamás
> 
> David graeber dixit
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Me parece que David Graeber mezcla filosofía con economía para inventar su propia definición de trueque. Lo leeré con más detenimiento, gracias.


----------



## kikepm (6 Jun 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> No la economía no es una ciencia, la economía no es una ciencia, como tampoco lo son las ciencias religiosas, las ciencias ocultas, ... como mucho podemos decir que Macroeconomía puede ser una ingeniería, defendida esta posición en un clásico artículo de N. Gregory Mankiw, Harvard University, 2006, The Macroeconomist as Scientist and Engineer
> https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/mankiw/files/macroeconomist_as_scientist.pdf
> 
> El propio Mankiw lo deja claro en el prefacio del artículo:
> ...



Este pensamiento es uno de los mayores errores producto de una epistemología que ha fracasado en el campo de las ciencias sociales.

Pero pensar que toda economía es no científica por esta misma razón, es como afirmar que toda predicción sobre el movimiento y la influencia de los astros es anticieentífica por los errores de principio de la astrología.


El problema de rechazar la economía como una ciencia es que se da alas a los elementos irracionales de la sociedad. Si la economía no puede determinar, aunque sea en forma cualitativa, las consecuencias de determinadas políticas sobre, por ejemplo, el incremento de la capacidad de compra del dinero, se está dando alas a que gente sin escrúpulos pretenda aumentar la cantidad de medios de pago (por supuesto, invariablemente, para enriquecer a él y a los suyos).


PUES NO, LA ECONOMÍA ES UNA CIENCIA CON TODAS LAS LETRAS.

Porque una ciencia no es toda aquella actividad que sigue un método cientígico basado en el positivismo lógico y sus derivados, sino toda actividad que persiga la obtención de regularidades.


La cienca se basa más en la obtención de LEYES, que en la manera de determinar estas. El MËTODO científico debe supeditarse al éxito de dicho opbjetivo, y no al revés.


Que la economía estadística no consiga determinar los principios y finales de las crisis, SÓLO HABLA MÁL DEL MÉTODO estádístico perseguido por dicha economía, y no de que no existan causas observables de dichas crisis.

Causas que, por otra parte, se repiten invariable e incansablemente en todas las crisis desde principios del S.XX.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: NO, kikepm, la Economía NO es una Ciencia y más en los tiempos que corren... Creo que en esto último estarás de acuerdo porque sino no acabo de entenderte.

Mira, kikepm, que me gusta la Economía, pero con los años, lo que he aprendido es que sirve para mañana explicar por qué las cosas que predijo NO sucedieron en su momento. Resumiendo: sirve para explicar el pasado y es incapaz de adelantarse en el tiempo y que es para lo que la Economía se creó.

En fin...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (6 Jun 2018)

Aunque la ECONOMIA utiliza en muchas ocasiones el "método científico" y utiliza herramientas de análisis propias de la ciencia (estadística, inferencia, modelos, algoritmos, ...), no puede predecir con fiabilidad el resultado de un experimento (adelantar el futuro), básicamente porque todas las variables que influyen, sobre todo el comportamiento humano, son tan sumamente complejas (poblaciones enormes) que no son modelables y/o predecibles con una cierta seguridad.

En ciencia tampoco hay nunca un 100%, pero si que en muchas ramas de la ciencia se alcanzan valores muy próximos al 100.

Por poner un ejemplo, el famoso bosón de Higg se detectó con una probabilidad del 99,99995 %. Sólo cuando se alcanzan estas probabilidades, los científicos se quedan tranquilos y seguros.

El bosón de Higgs y las cinco sigmas | Física moderna | El profe de Física

Por tanto, muchos autores suelen hablar de la economía como "ciencia social", en tanto que tiene mucho que ver con el comportamiento humano.

¿Qué % de ciencia y que % de otra cosa tiene? Pues ahí como comentáis, puede ir a épocas.

Por cierto, con la entrada de Pedro Duque y Carmen Montón, los laboratorios espabilados (Boiron) que quería sacar pasta en la farmacias con la pseudociencia de la homeopatía se van a llevar un revés. Ambos son acérrimos luchadores contra la homeopatía.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: NO, kikepm, la Economía NO es una Ciencia y más en los tiempos que corren... Creo que en esto último estarás de acuerdo porque sino no acabo de entenderte.
> 
> Mira, kikepm, que me gusta la Economía, pero con los años, lo que he aprendido es que sirve para mañana explicar por qué las cosas que predijo NO sucedieron en su momento. Resumiendo: sirve para explicar el pasado y es incapaz de adelantarse en el tiempo y que es para lo que la Economía se creó.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Jun 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> Me parece que David Graeber mezcla filosofía con economía para inventar su propia definición de trueque. Lo leeré con más detenimiento, gracias.



Esto lo discutimos en el foro con *Kipkem*, yo sostenía la postura del antropólogo anarquista David Graeber de su libro "en Deuda"

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro IV

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro IV

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro IV


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2018)

Hola, NOVATO PER SE: El Platino es más raro que el Oro, es decir más difuso... Y durante años fue más caro que el Oro, pero eso hace unos años que ha empezado a declinar.

Las diferencias fundamentales estriban en que el Oro está más próximo a la "inversión" y el Platino al uso industrial.

Y sobre el Trueque siento disentir sobre algunas opiniones, pero su existencia está más que demostrada históricamente y, por otro lado, hoy en día se sigue practicando, especialmente en el Tercer Mundo...

Saludos.


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (7 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg, gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## FranMen (7 Jun 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Si estos estados totalitarios a los que llaman democracias y no son más que oligarquías de tribunos (Pit, Pdrsnchz, Sss) consiguieran implementar esa utopía dictatorial de suprimir el efectivo mediante gran represión, al día siguiente empezarían en cada pequeña comunidad a inventar y poner en circulación nuevos instrumentos monetarios clandestinos.
> 
> Primero con el oro y la plata que pudieran haber salvado de la depredación y , si no fuera posible, con cualquiera otros de los miles que la inventiva humana ha desarrollado en la historia para escapar a la vesania de los poderosos.
> 
> ...



A pequeña escala ya existe la moneda social


----------



## Most (7 Jun 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> A pequeña escala ya existe la moneda social



¿Cual es esa "moneda social"? 

Por favor no me diga BitCoin (o cualquiera de sus hermanas)...

Un saludo.


----------



## LPMCL (7 Jun 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Esto lo discutimos en el foro con *Kipkem*, yo sostenía la postura del antropólogo anarquista David Graeber de su libro "en Deuda"



David Graeber es una lectura apasionante, viento fresco de un antropólogo contra el punto de vista de mucha de la pseudo-ciencia económica. 

Lo que me impacto como un tren en mis creencias austriacas, principalmente Rothbardianas, es efectivamente el desmontar el mito del trueque inicial en sociedades simples y la especialización posterior en sociedades complejas que demandaba el establecimiento de un medio de cambio libremente aceptado. Pasando por muchos hasta llegar al metal, el elegido. Es decir, la explicación standard del origen del dinero.

No hay prueba antropológica alguna de que el trueque existiera en ninguna sociedad. 

Pero eso no es contra lo que más tuve que luchar, lo que me rompió fueron sus afirmaciones de que la deuda vino antes que el dinero! 1ro estaba el crédito, el compromiso tácito; solo con extraños y en empresas complicadas, de dudoso cobro, la transacción era vía un medio de cambio. Las sociedades fiaban, vivían endeudados unos con otros!
Austriacos puros que exigen un patrón oro clásico y el control de la reserva fraccionada… como forma de volver a la realidad, a lo tangible y no al exceso de crédito sin control (sin o con mínimas garantías)… si supieran que el crédito fue el inicio, *sin collaterals* de ningún tipo…

Me uno a los que decís que “DEBT: The First 5,000 Years" es un libro imprescindible

---------- Post added 07-jun-2018 at 22:55 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: NO, kikepm, la Economía NO es una Ciencia y más en los tiempos que corren... Creo que en esto último estarás de acuerdo porque sino no acabo de entenderte.
> 
> Mira, kikepm, que me gusta la Economía, pero con los años, lo que he aprendido es que sirve para mañana explicar por qué las cosas que predijo NO sucedieron en su momento. Resumiendo: sirve para explicar el pasado y es incapaz de adelantarse en el tiempo y que es para lo que la Economía se creó.
> 
> ...



El problema principal son los economistas.

Pasa lo mismo con Keynes y los Keynesianos: los segundos distorsionan el mensaje y las recetas del primero.

Personalmente creo que la economía actual se encuentra en un bucle interesado, está secuestrada por la academia, BC y gobiernos que la utilizan y distorsionan para sus fines varios. Un ejemplo: si quieres doctorarte (cosa que en mi ingenuidad se me paso por la cabeza hace tiempo) no intentes coger el camino difícil argumentando algo interesante, innovador, fresco… Tu trabajo debe ser la decimonovena-mil vuelta de tuerca al sistema regresivo que analiza la puta curva Philips o la velocidad del dinero…

Es como los pre-Coperniquianos, inventando complejas explicaciones y variantes a los fenómenos que veían en el cielo que iban en contra del heliocentrismo… antes de revisar el paradigma, admitir que algo no funciona estructuralmente, intentaban justificar con complejos cálculos las “excepciones” a su teoría que “excluyendo esas pequeñeces” estaba perfectamente probada.

Estoy con los que clasificáis de pseudo-ciencia a la economía, me baso en lo de arriba y los bandazos que ha dado en la historia. No puede ser que la teoría del valor, por ejemplo, haya tenido explicaciones tan dispares como la de David Ricardo, Marx o Menger… no es demasiado científico.


----------



## FranMen (7 Jun 2018)

Most dijo:


> ¿Cual es esa "moneda social"?
> 
> Por favor no me diga BitCoin (o cualquiera de sus hermanas)...
> 
> Un saludo.



Moneda local - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

---------- Post added 07-jun-2018 at 23:32 ----------

Monedas locales: así funciona este método de pago alternativo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2018)

De momento, NO parece que esas monedas hayan triunfado plenamente. Tampoco creo que se puedan considerar "monedas" si no más bien promesas de pago diferido...

Sin embargo, en un futuro tan incierto podrían dar lugar a soluciones "alternativas", aunque veo más factible pasar al TRUEQUE directamente y que es algo que ha funcionado a lo largo de la Historia humana... Leí, en su momento, a Graeber y NO me convenció, la verdad... También es cierto que vale la pena leerle y que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (8 Jun 2018)

Pues yo las veo muy útiles a pequeña escala, en comunidades pequeñas. Lo que no entiendo es como los gobiernos las permiten pues es una forma de eludir impuestos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- ¿Acabará el petróleo con el siglo americano?

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (8 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: NO, kikepm, la Economía NO es una Ciencia y más en los tiempos que corren... Creo que en esto último estarás de acuerdo porque sino no acabo de entenderte.
> 
> Mira, kikepm, que me gusta la Economía, pero con los años, lo que he aprendido es que sirve para mañana explicar por qué las cosas que predijo NO sucedieron en su momento. Resumiendo: sirve para explicar el pasado y es incapaz de adelantarse en el tiempo y que es para lo que la Economía se creó.
> 
> ...




Buenas, veo que aquí hay tema para debate, así que con la venia...

En primer lugar, no deberíamos pensar que la economía no es una ciencia porque haya MALA ECONOMÍA. Esto es como si echáramos por tierra la teorías de Mendel porque durante 50 años las teorías de Lysenko fueron exitosas, siendo como eran mala ciencia.

La mala ciencia NO ES CIENCIA, al igual que la mala economía no lo es.

Entonces, y esta es mi tesis, *existe buena ciencia económica*, que postula leyes económicas que explican y en cierta medida predicen el comportamiento de los agentes económicos.

Ahora, que la mala ciencia haya sido incapaz de predecir, a pesar de sus sofisticados medios estadísticos, la crisis de 2007, y es algo sabido que toda la economía mainstream fracasó en tal cuestión, no cuesiona las predicciones y explicaciones que si dio la buena ciencia.

¿En que sentido es mala la economía estadística? En que es absolutamente incapaz de predecir nada. Pero es que ni tan siquiera es capaz de explicar de una forma consistente el pasado económico.

Que un modelo econométrico del orden de 1000 variables!!! sea incapaz de ajustarse y dar indicios sobre el futuro próximo no es sino una demostración de fracaso absoluto de dichos modelos.

Esto ocurre porque no tienen un modelo correcto sobre las causas del crecimiento y de las crisis. Los efectos de los llamados shocks exógenos, parámetros usados para ocultar la ignorancia acerca de las causas de las variaciones económicass, son meros ejercicios de economía matemática muy elegntes pero NULOS en cuanto a capacidad predictiva y explicativa.

Todos estos modelos econométricos son ESTÁTICOS, por muchas variables y complejas ecuaciones que incluyan.


Con estos argumentos se destruye la posibilidad de conceder el título de ciencia a la actual econometría y economía estadística. El uso de sofisticados artilugios matemáticos NO GARANTIZA la cientifidad de una teoría. sea esta cual sea.

Por otro lado, esta mala ciencia es una de las patas de las tesis que defienden políticas monetarias "no convencionales", por llamarlas de alguna manera, y que no son sino mitología monetaria inflacionista llevada a política, y cuya aplicación provoca comportamientos erráticos y contrarios, aparentemente, a lo que dictan las leyes bien establecidas.

Pero esta suerte de discordancia entre las teorías y la realidad no es un defecto de las primeras, sino un ejemplo claro de lo que las políticas inflacionistas extremas, llevadas a sus últimas consecuencias, producen.

*Al final, la realidad terca se impondrá y las barbaridades cometidas por la necesidad de saqueo ciudadano llevarán a conecuencias.
*


Con respecto a lo que es ciencia, deberíamos antes llegar a un acuerdo sobre esta.

Ciencia no es, o no debería ser, toda aquella actividad basada en el método científico, La ciencia es la búsqueda de regularidades o LEYES. *Pretender que no existe la ciencia económica es equivalente a afirmar que no existen leyes económicas.
*
Pero que hay regularidades económicas es algo que no se puede cuestionar. Vamos, no creo que haya nadie que resista tres embates a este respecto. Es fácil demostrar que hay leyes económicas. Otra cosa es que sean leyes difusas, o leyes no fácilmente modelizables ni cuantificables. Que es exactamente lo que le ocurre a la economía.


Entonces, el problema que ocurre con la economía, como ciencia del comportamiento humano relacionado con el intercambio y la producción, es que no existen partículas humanas con un comportamiento equivalente al de una partícula de la mecánica de fluidos. 

Por esta razón no se les aplica bien el método de las ciencias naturales. Las aserciones que es posible hacer en economía NO SON FALSABLES. Y su método no es el inductivo estadístico. 

Por decirlo lisa y llanamente, NO EXISTE ESTADÍSTICA QUE PUEDA DEMOSTRAR UNA LEY ECONÓMICA.

*La economía es una ciencia deductiva*, cuyos principios deben ser obtenidos por medios diferentes a los de la mala ciencia económica.


Un saludo y perdón por el tocho.


----------



## LPMCL (8 Jun 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Con respecto a lo que es ciencia, deberíamos antes llegar a un acuerdo sobre esta.
> 
> Ciencia no es, o no debería ser, toda aquella actividad basada en el método científico, La ciencia es la búsqueda de regularidades o LEYES. *Pretender que no existe la ciencia económica es equivalente a afirmar que no existen leyes económicas.
> *
> Pero que hay regularidades económicas es algo que no se puede cuestionar. Vamos, no creo que haya nadie que resista tres embates a este respecto. Es fácil demostrar que hay leyes económicas. Otra cosa es que sean leyes difusas, o leyes no fácilmente modelizables ni cuantificables. Que es exactamente lo que le ocurre a la economía.



Kikepm, interesantes argumentos.

Te propongo que pienses un momento la famosa ecuación M*V=P*Q de la teoría cuantitativa (tiene algunas variantes, yo la escribo así). Milton Friedman, apoyándose en ella, dijo que todos los problemas de crecimiento estaban solucionados aumentando la M (“dinero” en circulación), ya que con ello se conseguía elevar el PIB real (P*Q).
Pero en su época, los ’50 y ’60 la V era constante, no variaba demasiado. Ahora, le velocidad del dinero es mínima, incluso 0. Ya puedes aumentar todo lo que quieras la M=masa monetaria que multiplicado por 0 el crecimiento real es cercano a 0. Friedman y los monetaristas eran dioses hace 50 años... ¿No te parece una chapuza, cambiante, caprichosa ciencia?

Otro argumento para echarle una pensada: el carácter estocástico, basado en modelos de equilibrio Gaussiano de la mayoría de la corriente económica actual. Cuando la economía y el mercado son sistemas complejos, no de equilibrio. Recuerdo en 2008 que algunos traders, con caras desencajadas decían: no entiendo, esto que ha pasado hoy, ha sido un evento de 13 desviaciones estándar (sigma 13). Se supone que debía pasar una vez cada edad de hielo… Sus posiciones saltando por los aires… Y hubo varios eventos así… 

No es que fuera una casualidad y nos haya tocado vivir varios eventos que cada uno se da una vez en eras… es que los modelos, sus bases, la ciencia económica, son erróneas (o no es tal ciencia). La ciencia económica desarrollada hasta ahora es mas literatura, novela, que ciencia en sí. Son como los tratados psicológicos de Freud: me encantaba leerlos, pero como una novela (aquellas señoras de la alta sociedad que acudían a él con sus “neurosis” y los diagnósticos de este siempre con un componente sexual…), la aplicación clínica es como mínimo dudosa.

Si miras como se establece el precio de una opción, vía el modelo Black–Scholes, un componente es el risk-free interest rate articulado vía deuda USA por ejemplo. Pero esto es falso, alguien piensa que los UST pueden servir de base para el valor de una opción (¿y por ende un contrato de futuro que no es más que una opción modificada?) No es científico, son suposiciones, teorías con fecha de caducidad, un evento las destruye. Y así danto tumbos hasta la siguiente…


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2018)

Hola, kikepm: Pienso que andas equivocado, aunque lo sabes argumentar algo muy propio de tí, pero fíjate en esto que dijo Ferrater:

"Es común considerar la Ciencia como un modelo de conocimiento que aspira a formular mediante lenguajes rigurosos y apropiados (en lo posible con auxilio del lenguaje matemático) leyes por medio de las cuales se rigen los fenómenos. Estas leyes son de diversos órdenes. Todas tienen, sin embargo, varios elementos en común: ser capaces de describir series de fenómenos; ser comprobables por medio de la observación de los hechos y de la experimentación: ser capaces de predecir (ya sea mediante predicción completa, ya mediante estadística) acontecimientos futuros".

¿Se cumple esto en lo que llamamos "Economía"? Va a ser que NO...

Y piensa en esto: NO se ha dado NUNCA una Sociedad en la que el ÚNICO elemento que cambiara fuera el modelo económico. Esto ocurre en el "laboratorio", NO en la "vida REAL"...

Lo que llamamos Economía está sujeta a contextos históricos, las condiciones propias de una región, país, etc., la posible personalidad de sus pobladores o la "leche" de múltiples factores que influyen para que NO haya dos naciones o dos "bloques" con un Sistema económico igual. De este modo se ponen en el mismo "saco" con un mismo adjetivo (liberal, occidental, comunista, etc.) a distintas naciones o Sociedades que tienen modelos similares.

Para aquellos que quieran "profundizar" un poco en esto, y por "asociación", recomendaría la lectura de "Por qué fracasan los países", de Deron Acemoglu y James A. Robinson, que desarrolla una teoría sobre la Pobreza, basada en la existencia de instituciones extractivas o inclusivas. Algo que me parece que va más allá de una "teoría" visto el mundo en el que vivimos... aunque también evidente en el pasado y, seguramente, continuista en el futuro. ¿Por qué? Va asociada a la naturaleza propia de nuestra especie.

Bueno, kikepm, lo dejo aquí hasta otro momento.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (9 Jun 2018)

El debate se está reduciendo, a mi entender, al siguiente punto: solo es ciencia aquella capaz de hacer predicciones. 

Sobre esto, mira lo que dijo Sir Karl Popper:

"Las profecías de largo plazo pueden ser deducidas de predicciones científicas condicionales sólo cuando se aplican a sistemas que pueden ser descritos como sistemas aislados, estacionarios y recurrentes. Estos sistemas son muy raros en la naturaleza, y la sociedad moderna *no* es uno de ellos."​
La predictibilidad de una ciencia es algo deseable, pero no es la característica fundamental de una ciencia. El principal, y último, objetivo de una ciencia es obtener regularidades, es decir LEYES.

Las leyes pueden ser expresables en terminología matemática, o no poder serlo en absoluto. Y la falta de expresabilidad matemática de las leyes tampoco es la característica fundamental de la ciencia.

Las matemáticas son la herramienta principal en que se describe el lenguaje científico, nada más, y nada menos.

Un intento de ligar las leyes matemáticas a la matemática se dio con la econometría, que en los años 40 intentó de una forma honesa alcanzar la forma de falsar leyes económicas por medios estadísticos.

La econometría fracasó en su intento original de seleccionar modelos económicos mediante ecuaciones que ligan a centenares de parámetros, y ahora, abandonando sus principios, está embarcada en un programa político keynesiano, de predicciones de crecimiento para el banco mundial, el FMI y demás instituciones de manipulación global del keynesianismo.

Predicciones que jamás aciertan una vez se acercan tiempos convulsos. Hay comparativas entre las predicciones de todos estos modelos econométricos que aplastan por completo su capacidad de predicción. Suelen fallar estrepitosamente cuando hay momento de fuerte convulsión. 

En el fondo son simples modelos de regresión paramétrica que AJUSTAN razonablemente bien series temporales históricas, pero que fracasan irremediablemente en predecir el futuro. Cualquiera que haya intentado realizar sistemas de trading por medios cuantitativos comprenderá bien lo que quiero decir.


Ahora bien, si no existieran leyes económicas, solo existiría el caos social. Pero el mundo social está ordenado, y lo está en virtud de leyes que funcionan y permiten a los seres humanos calcular, sopesar, dirgir su acción en aras de una mejora individual percibida o deseada.

Estas leyes económicas no se describen por ecuaciones, sino por reglas generales de carácter deductivo. Por ejemplo:

- Ante un aumento de la demanda de bienes, los precios aumentan.

Otra:

- El valor del dinero fiat tiende a cero con el tiempo. (de esto sabemos bastante en este hilo ¿verdad?, *¿alguien estaría dispueso a afirmar que esta ley no es cierta? *)

- El aumento de la cantidad de dinero y/o crédito disponible disminuye su capacidad de compra.

Estas leyes son ciertas siempre y en todo lugar.

Podemos usarlas para predecir, por supuesto, así existen personas que ante disminuciones sostenidas de los tipos de interés por parte de los bancos centrales, tienden a acumular metales y deshacerse del fiat del que disponen.

Si bien son "predicciones" sobre hechos del futuro, no podemos saber en que medida y en que momento las predicciones se harán ciertas. Esto es porque las sociedades están formadas por individuos que no pueden ser representados por medio de modelos simples. Las leyes del mundo natural, TODAS LAS LEYES DEL MUNDO NATURAL, se basan en modelos MUY SIMPLES.

El comportamiento humano individual no puede ser modelizado, como si lo es el comportamiento de una partícula individual, un elemento diferencial, de un fluido.

Modelar dicho elemento diferencial y aplicarle las ecuaciones de Newton, en su forma de leyes de conservación, lleva a las ecuaciones de Navier Stokes, ecuaciones diferenciales en derivadas parciales bastante simples.

El modelado de campo electromagnético lleva a las ecs. de MAxwell, aún más simples y elegantes.

NO ES POSIBLE encontrar ecuaciones simples para modelar el comportamiento de una persona. Además, dos partículas de fluido son exactamente idénticas y se comportan exactamente igual ante las mismas condiciones, mientras que ninguna persona lo es a otra ni se comporta exactamente igual ante las mismas condiciones.



En cuanto a lo último de lo que hablas, Fernando, es de política. La pobreza ligada a las instituciones "extractivas" no es ausencia de leyes. Que por cierto, el término "extractivas" no es sino una modernización del término mucho más viejo y riguroso de *buscadores de rentas de la teoría de la elección pública* de Buchanan, expresada hace 50 años y del que las "modernas" teorías sobre "extracción" no son más que meras copias, malas por cierto, ya que provienen de sectores de izquierdas y, por tanto, obvian el componente político de dichas "extracciones" para enfocarlo en causas de mercado. Lo cual es un sesgo ideológico que limita la capacidad de encontrar leyes de estas teorías.

Como ya afirmaba Buchanan, y es un hecho asimilable por medio de leyes, las sociedades humanas en el proceso político tienden a desviar rentas de aquellos que son productores hacia aquellos que participan en el proceso político.

Son bonitas las consecuencias que emanan de sus teorías y que parten de la ley deductiva (*) de que *los políticos buscan su propio interés*. Mediante análisis simples de la persecución del interés propio por parte de los políticos, se llega a desentrañar la causa de la existencia de normas legales que tienden invariablemente a beneficiar a estos personajes en detrimento de la sociedad a la que saquean inmisericordemente.


(*) ¿Alguien cree realmente que hay que falsar esta LEY?

---------- Post added 09-jun-2018 at 10:30 ----------




LPMCL dijo:


> Kikepm, interesantes argumentos.
> 
> Te propongo que pienses un momento la famosa ecuación M*V=P*Q de la teoría cuantitativa (tiene algunas variantes, yo la escribo así). Milton Friedman, apoyándose en ella, dijo que todos los problemas de crecimiento estaban solucionados aumentando la M (“dinero” en circulación), ya que con ello se conseguía elevar el PIB real (P*Q).



LA teoría cuantitativa, si bien es razonablemente cierta, no se expresa correctamente por medio de esta ecuacion. 

En dicha ecuación, la mal llamada velocidad de circulación, no es otra cosa que la demanda de bienes y servicios. 

Por útlimo, Friedman jamás afirmó lo que dices. Al contrario, era un firme defensor de que la cantidad de dinero debía ser rigurosamente controlada frente a la postura inflacionista de los keynesianos, a quienes destripó a finales de los 60 (hay quien todavía no se ha enterado).

Su afirmación era que para evitar la inflación, la cantidad de dinero debia crecer en el orden del credimiento económico, de esta forma un aumento de la cantidad de dinero del 3% sería compensada con un aumento de los bienes y servicios del 3%, y ambos efectos se cancelarían mutuamente para tener una inflación cercana a cero.


Esto es simplemente falso, pero era un avance en su momento con respecto a las absurdas tesis inflacionistas.


----------



## paketazo (9 Jun 2018)

Realmente esto es lo que da valor a un foro, independientemente que el oro sea la excusa que de pie al debate.

Cuando inicié mis estudios de economía allá por el siglo pasado ya...en primero de teoría económica nos dejaban claro que las ecuaciones que formulaban propuestas económicas sí eran ciencia, pero solo sobre el papel.

Es de lógica aplastante, que la estadística da "fe" de acontecimientos pasados, y una de las ramas de la estadística se basa en las probabilidades...en economía las probabilidades de que suceda algo al tocar una u otra variable, funciona de perlas sobre el papel...siempre lo hace.

En la economía real, poco pinta Keynes, Adam Smith, M Friedman y todo ese elenco de genios que se postularon en el pasado como padres de la economía moderna.

Yo mismo al ir avanzando en mis estudios, comprendí que lo que me enseñaban en la facultad era "basura"...sí , jode admitirlo, pero la mayoría de lo que me hicieron memorizar o "entender" para luego escupir en un examen, era materia inútil en una economía cambiante.

Para legos en el tema, sería como intentar saber mediante ecuaciones basadas en estadísticas pasadas, la probabilidad de que llueva en Toledo en 23 de Marzo del 2019 a las 6 de la tarde.

¿se puede intentar?

Claro, incluso aparecerán lumbreras justificando su decisión con formulas, y algoritmos que convencerán a todo oyente atento a ese proceso embaucador, que lleva vendiendo crece pelos desde la época de la fiebre del oro americana.

¿Es entonces la economía una ciencia? 

Creo que si esa ciencia se usa para explicar el pasado, quizá sí, podría considerarse una ciencia.

Sin embargo los modelos econométricos que pretenden adelantarse al futuro, suelen tener desviaciones que los convierten más en probabilidades que en ciencias exactas.

Creo que la verdadera cuestión para todos nosotros, sería entender si es tan trascendente basar nuestro devenir social en economía como ciencia, o debería de ser un proceso activo más centrado en el presente que en acontecimientos pasados.

La globalización dio un varapalo enorme a todos los sistemas económicos predichos durante la década pasada, y la solución fue patada adelante.

Para imprimir billetes o rellenar deuda, no hace falta una ingeniería económica, si no más bien entender que todo proceso tiene un principio y un fin, y en ese fin, se concluye que ha llegado por que los sistemas no han logrado adaptarse o reaccionar a tiempo al devenir de los hechos.

Ejemplos tenemos a docenas en muchos países en estas décadas, dónde la economía no ha logrado predecir quiebras estatales, ni quiebras de grandes multinacionales que tenían todo muy bien "atado".

Otro claro ejemplo son simplemente los datos de grandes bancos o de los ministerios de economía sobre las predicciones de los próximos trimestres, dónde el 80% fallan al simplemente tratar de "adivinar" los incrementos o detrimentos del PIB...algo que si la economía fuera una ciencia para avalar el futuro, no fallarían nunca.

Un saludo, y gracias por esparcir conocimiento a todos vosotros.


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Jun 2018)

En aquel debate sobre la deuda Kipkem planteaba: ¿Que hacía un NeoCharlatista como yo en el foro? ( Chartalismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ), ... aún no pero cada vez más cerca de los economistas heterodoxos, postkeynesianos y partidarios de la TMM como Juan Laborda

Me contaron un ejemplo ..., ( alguno de vosotros lo debe saber, no he podido comprobarlo) la Ley de Bases de la Seguridad Social de 1967 se creo con dinero de la nada, unos créditos fiscales del propios estado.

Pero la gran Noticia es que casualmente hoy tenemos en la portada de un diario conservador a uno de ellos con un titular terrorífico: "Hansruedi Weber, el septuagenario que podría acabar con el sistema financiero tal y como lo conocemos"

Hansruedi Weber, el septuagenario que podría acabar con el sistema financiero tal y como lo conocemos

Veremos cómo acaba el referéndum ...


----------



## kikepm (9 Jun 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> En aquel debate sobre la deuda Kipkem planteaba: ¿Que hacía un NeoCharlatista como yo en el foro? ( Chartalismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ), ... aún no pero cada vez más cerca de los economistas heterodoxos, postkeynesianos y partidarios de la TMM como Juan Laborda
> 
> Me contaron un ejemplo ..., ( alguno de vosotros lo debe saber, no he podido comprobarlo) la Ley de Bases de la Seguridad Social de 1967 se creo con dinero de la nada, unos créditos fiscales del propios estado.
> 
> ...



La TMM es ujn sinsentido y la votación de hoy no logrará eliminar el saqueo derivado del dinero fiat, sea que este sea creado por bancos comerciales o votado en un parlamento democrático, o creado a voluntad por un estado "soberano" o un banco central "independiente" de la clase política que nombra a sus miembros ::.

Siempre que se pùeda expandir a voluntad el dinero, aquellos que se benefician de ello, a costa de aquellos a los que llega más tarde el nuevo dinero, perseguirán su multiplicación.


Y sigo pensando que tu apoyo al oro como dinero y salvaguarda de valor, mientras afirmas acercarte a las tesis de la TMM, es una muestra de incoherencia o incluso un atisbo de hipocresía.

O quieres dinero fuerte, no inflactable, el de verdad, o quieres inflactarlo y aprovecharte tu de ello. 

Porque los teóricos de la TMM son radicales keynesianos que están llevando su fe inflacionista a sus últimas consecuencias.


Pero bueno, a mi plin, la destrucción del sistema monetario está asegurada. Tengo reserva de palomitas.


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2018)

Leído hoy en los azucarillos: “el mundo es hoy más estable que nunca gracias al inestable dinero “


----------



## frisch (9 Jun 2018)

Gracias Kikepm, una vez más, por tus reflexiones. Un lujo.

Las crisis no las detecta la "ciencia" Economía porque las crisis hacen parte del sarao.

La ciencia de la Economía tiene un gran handicap. Se debe a su mentor y su mentor es el lucro y no el bien común.

Cabría la posibilidad que una "ciencia" económica independiente (e insobornable) detectase las crisis pero como las crisis en economía, los son para algunos, los más, y para otros, los menos, oportunidades de forrarse, y mucho, uno tiende a pensar que no puede haber ciencia, allí donde hay interés puro y duro. Jamás habrá una ciencia económica que vele por los intereses de todos.

La economía (como ciencia) está supeditada al lucro, de ahí que jamás será un indicador fiable.

La Economía es ese espacio del circo humano donde más, por creces, se manifiesta la pequeñez y la mediocridad del ser humano.

A saber, por una pela soy capaz de matarte o de quererte pero lo que quiero es que la pela sea mía.

Esa es la dominante.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2018)

Hola, kikepm: Dado de que no dispongo de mucho tiempo, me voy a centrar en la última parte del comentario que me dedicas.

Bien, creo que aquí ya es más una cuestión de "matización"... Buchanan es interesante, pero me imagino que te gusta porque era muy próximo a la Escuela Austriaca... ¿No? Desde luego, fue un tipo interesante, pero qué quieres que te diga... Prefiero con mucho al economista turco Acemoglu y que es un buen ejemplo de lo que intentamos razonar tanto yo como otros conforeros...

¿Por qué digo esto? Buchanan vs Acemoglu son buenos ejemplos de que la Economía NO se comporta como una "Ciencia" en cuanto a su función esencial y que sería PREDECIR los acontecimientos para adelantarse a los mismos con las medidas que se estimasen más apropiadas.

No sé porqué... pero me gustan algunos "izquierdismos" que me explican mejor la "Economía"... Y lo digo porque el concepto de "élite extractiva", popularizado por Acemoglu, me hace entender mejor los extraordinarios y ANÓMALOS -para la "Economía"...- acontecimientos económicos que están sucediendo en el Sur de Europa.

¿Qué debemos entender por "élite extractiva"? Pues, de básica, porque lo hemos vivido y lo que nos "queda": Aquella MINORÍA que se apropia de las rentas de otra MAYORÍA en un proceso CONTINUADO, y que la Sociedad, a través de sus mecanismos DISFUNCIONANTES (diseñados a propósito) facilita.

Vamos al ejemplo "perfecto": En Europa, la llamada "Crisis de la Deuda Soberana" y los "rescates bancarios"... Y lo vamos a "desmenuzar": la Deuda adquirida por unos Bancos (too big to fall) sería mutualizada, mediante la enajenación de viviendas, bajada de salarios, despidos... por las rentas más bajas de la Sociedad para enjugar este "déficit". El Estado a través de "Leyes" hechas a medida de los más poderosos, daría cobertura al expolio.

En fin, me gusta leer más a Acemoglu que a Buchanan porque representa algo NUEVO y ACTUAL que se adapta a eso que llamamos "Economía"...

¡Ojo! que Acemoglu también distingue a las instituciones políticas y económicas como INCLUSIVAS -las más deseables- y las EXTRACTIVAS -las más indeseables...- 

De todas formas, las teorías formuladas por Acemoglu NO pueden aplicarse al conjunto del planeta y un buen ejemplo contrario sería el de China...

Bueno, kikepm, lo dejo aquí por falta de tiempo que no de interés. SIEMPRE es un placer debatir contigo. Es como jugar al Ajedrez...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Gold poised for big breakout amid looming economic downturn â€“ precious metals expert â€” RT Business News

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Jun 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> La TMM es un sinsentido ..



Mi postura pasa por una combinación de TMM y patrón oro.

Ahí tienes a MAFO (Miguel Ángel Fernández Ordóñez) exgobernador del Banco de España defendiendo algo parecido, es rápido de ver, dura 2 minutos. 

Former governor of Bank of Spain is in favour of the money creation by public entity - YouTube


----------



## kikepm (11 Jun 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Mi postura pasa por una combinación de TMM y patrón oro.
> 
> Ahí tienes a MAFO (Miguel Ángel Fernández Ordóñez) exgobernador del Banco de España defendiendo algo parecido, es rápido de ver, dura 2 minutos



Sin ningún tipo de acritud por mi parte, no creo que estés entendiendo correctamente que es la TMM y que promulga, porque su adopción es incompatible con un patrón oro.

Básicamente el patrón metálico supone que el dinero emitido es redimible en cantidades de oro o plata, esto es, cada persona o ente puede a acudir al banco central y obligar a este al cambio de los billetes bancarios, que son la representación de una cantidad de oro o plata, por esa cantidad en peso de oro o plata.

Esto imposibilita la inflación monetaria ya que ante fuertes incrementos de papel moneda, la gente detraería del sistema bancario cantidades ilimitadas de oro y plata.

La TMM lo que promueve es que el estado *pueda emitir la cantidad de dinero papel que sea necesaria* para pagar todos los bienes y servicios que compra, obligando por la fuerza al uso de ese dinero a todos los agentes económicos.

Es una especie de totalitarismo monetario, LITERALMENTE, donde el uso de dinero diferente al propio que el estado emite es más o menos una herejía, sino un delito grave según la interpretación que el estado haría en este caso.

YA sin contar con esto, hay un peligro que me parece incluso mayor.

Dado el sistema político de irresponsables, sino simples corruptos y ladrones, y no me estoy refiriendo solo a la clase política española, ¿en que forma se podría garantizar que el gasto del estado, y por tanto la emisión de fiat, estuviera en algún modo limitada y acotada?


A mi me parece que la tentación para pagar sueldos indecentes a los miembros del partido, a los amiguetes, a los empresarios contactados que devuelven favores, a los gestores y administradores públicos, a costa de crear cantidades ilimitadas de dinero fiat que el resto de la sociedad estaría obligado a aceptar como medio de pago, sería de tal magnitud y calado que sería completamente imposible de evitar. Si esto ya lo vemos ahora, con una cierta limitación a la discreccionalidad monetaria en la forma de un BCE que no emite a la venezolana, que no podríamos tener si les damos a los gobernantes tal poder absoluto.

Simplemente, lo que pretende la TMM es una visión horrenda de la sociedad, donde solo el estado, al estilo de 1984, es capaz de decidir que dinero se usa, de que forma, quien lo obtiene, y quien está obligado a usarlo lo quiera o no.



Por último, lo que dice MAFO en el fondo es otra forma de totalitarismo, en realidad como lo que ya existe, pero acentuado en el hecho de que todas las cuentas estarían directamente controladas por el banco central.

De hecho, ya vivimos una situación de totalitarismo monetario del que solo podemos escapar por medio del efectivo, de los metales, quizás en su momento de las criptos.


Como el estado embarga cuentas y se cobra sin sentencias judiciales de por medio es una demostración clara de que no vivimos un estado de libertad precisamente. Ahora hasta lo hacen mentecatos al frente de administraciones como diputaciones y hay-untamientos.


----------



## Daniel_andres (12 Jun 2018)

no entiendo ¿comprar oro como inversión?, solo si es una parte infima de tus ahorros ¿5%?
otro asunto es por placer de tener un anillo, lingote, unas monedas como coleccion, o sellos... aunque sean financieramente una ruina.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2018)

La verdad es que se ha "lucido" Vd. al decir que el Oro es una ruina financiera y, además, sin el más mínimo argumento...

Le aconsejaría que comparase en el tiempo cuál ha sido el poder adquisitivo del Oro vs la devaluación continuada del dinero Fiat. Yo diría que NO hay "color"...

Perooooo, bueno aquí NO estamos para convencer sobre las "bondades" del Oro y son aquellos que nos leen los que deben valorar si vale la pena poseerlo o no...

Saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Jun 2018)

El oro no es una buena inversión en términos de rentabilidad a corto-medio plazo. 

Pero como refugio de valor, sobre todo ante crisis o guerras o cosas similares, nada puede ser mejor. Se puede venir abajo la civilización, que el oro seguirá siendo atractivo. Que se lo digan a los nazis.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2018)

A corto plazo va a ser que NO, a no ser que se acierte el "timing"... algo muy complejo de conseguir. Pero a medio y largo plazo SÍ que puede ser una buena "inversión", aunque por aquí solemos abogar por otra opción llamada "valor refugio"...

Saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A coto plazo va a ser que NO, a no ser que se acierte el "timing"... algo muy complejo de conseguir. Pero a medio y largo plazo SÍ que puede ser una buena "inversión", aunque por aquí solemos abogar por otra opción llamada "valor refugio"...
> 
> Saludos.



A largo plazo---100 años--- es rentable por la simple inflación del dinero fiat. Pero eso no son plazos para una persona que pretenda sacar rendimiento a sus ahorros. 

De todas formas, no hay nada más manipulado en el mercado. Si tenemos en cuenta el aumento de la riqueza a nivel mundial, y la demanda de oro físico en Asia, el oro tendría que valer el triple de lo que vale, sólo por oferta-demanda. Son los futuros y derivados los que lo mantienen bajo. 

Por eso, si se produce una crisis de verdad -como una guerra mundial que pusiera en riesgo el dólar como referencia-, no me extrañaría que alcanzase precios locos, como 18.000 dólares la onza. Porque en ese momento, lo que cuenta es el físico, no los papelitos.


----------



## Daniel_andres (12 Jun 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> A largo plazo---100 años--- es rentable por la simple inflación del dinero fiat. Pero eso no son plazos para una persona que pretenda sacar rendimiento a sus ahorros.



el dinero papel si no lo alquilas es como un piso que lo cierras 50 años y que acaba no valiendo nada. solo has tenido gastos... pero la gente habitualmente alquila los pisos y tiene interesantes retornos. 
¿que rentabilidad historica ha tenido la rf?

El oro es como un terreno que no sirve para nada esperando algun acontecimiento imprevisible que lo revalorice. si fuera previsible ya se habria descontado en el precio del terreno.
El unico gusto es decir... "esto es mio" 
hace años me ofrecieron unos terrenos preciosos en los pirineos ... no edificables pero muy baratos, si me quedara mas cerca los hubiera comprado solo por el gusto de ir y decir... todo esto es mio..
Pero nada mas, aparte de la especulacion esos terrenos nunca tendran un valor real excepto alguna catastrofe.

Pero igual que jugar contra la bolsa es una ruina, jugar apostando por la ruina de la civilizacion tambien es una ruina, incluso acertando...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2018)

El largo plazo por sus propias características puede ser INDETERMINADO... Dicho de otra manera, los que compramos Oro en una horquilla de $400-$600 lo pudimos hacer en el período 2004-2006, más o menos... Y eso NO son 100 años...

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel_andres (12 Jun 2018)

y el que compro terra a 10 y lo vendio a 120 tambien hizo buen negocio.

Las inversiones hay que verlas analizando todo el ciclo...


----------



## Nefersen (12 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El largo plazo por sus propias características puede ser INDETERMINADO... Dicho de otra manera, los que compramos Oro en una horquilla de $400-$600 lo pudimos hacer en el período 2004-2006, más o menos... Y eso NO son 100 años...
> 
> Saludos.



Y si lo hubiera comprado en 2008, ahora le estarías perdiendo 500 dólares a cada onza, casi un tercio de su valor. Esos altibajos fueron muy extraños. La norma en el oro es un precio bastante estable. Para un especulador, el colmo del aburrimiento.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2018)

El Oro es uno de los activos que más dinero mueve a nivel especulativo... En lo personal, es algo que NO me preocupa, ya que el Oro forma la parte más defensiva y confiable de mi Patrimonio.

Y si se sabe comprar más o menos bien, mantiene el poder adquisitivo e incluso lo puede aumentar. Eso dependerá del tiempo que uno lleve en esto y la "visión" que haya tenido en cuanto a VALOR y PRECIO, que son dos cosas muy diferentes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

The Volcano of 
Debt

Y mirar los gráficos de la Lira turca y del Real Brasileño vs Oro... Se ve lo que hemos comentado SIEMPRE por aquí... Y algunos todavía dicen que es una "mala" inversión...

Saludos.


----------



## Most (12 Jun 2018)

A mi modo de entender la compra de metal FÍSICO, en ningún debería catalogarse como una "inversión". 
De una inversión se espera que produzca un rendimiento en un plazo X, y yo no lo espero en absoluto.

Lo que espero del metal FÍSICO Y QUE TENGO EN MIS MANOS, es que proteja el rendimiento de mi trabajo, durante un periodo LARGO de tiempo, contra depreciación de la moneda FIAT actual, de la inflacción y deflacción, de expolios vía impuestos... y un largo etcétera de posibles eventos.

Es como un "seguro a todo riesgo para el dinero" a mi entender y para lo que yo lo recomiendo a mis clientes.

Es obvio que el papel es infinitamente mejor para especular y extraer un rendimiento de un capital aportado. Ese papel puede ser oro, o cualquier otro de los miles de productos y derivados financieros que hay para especular.

Puede suceder que tenga que vender el metal antes de lo deseado, por contingencias inesperadas, entonces, asumiré casi con total seguridad una pérdida en valor monetario, pero eso es una cosa que no debe preocupar al comprador de metal inteligente, que utilizará sólo un remanente de sus ingresos a la compra de metal FÍSICO.

En resumen: el oro FÍSICO para "INVERTIR" a corto-medio-largo, puede ser de las peores opciones, pero hay que tomar los MPs como lo que son, una reserva de valor.
Todo lo demás es, seguramente y si no eres la persona más afortunada del mundo, equivocarse.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2018)

Hola, Most: Viendo los gráficos de la Lira turca y del Real Brasileño vs Oro está claro que ha sido una magnifica INVERSIÓN...

Y al actuar como "seguro" y/o "valor refugio", el Oro también cubre como "Inversión" las eventualidades que apuntas... perooooo obviamente los "metaleros" tenemos otro objetivo que ganar simplemente "dinero", sino NO compraríamos MPs con nuestro "excedente" y en eso estamos de acuerdo.

Para ese fin hay otros activos dentro del Casino "inversor"... aunque más "estresantes" y que NO ofrecen la tranquilidad que proporciona la posesión de MPs y hablo por mí...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2018)

Acumulo FIAT, razón en portería ::::::

El oro está acumulando energía cinética para irse un 20%-30% más arriba.


----------



## Most (12 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Most: Viendo los gráficos de la Lira turca y del Real Brasileño vs Oro está claro que ha sido una magnifica INVERSIÓN...
> 
> Y al actuar como "seguro" y/o "valor refugio", el Oro también cubre como "Inversión" las eventualidades que apuntas... perooooo obviamente los "metaleros" tenemos otro objetivo que ganar simplemente "dinero", sino NO compraríamos MPs con nuestro "excedente" y en eso estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Fernandojcg, por supuesto que frente a divisas depreciadas de forma masiva es una gran "inversión", eso es innegable, pero por la misma premisa ha sido una mala inversión con respecto al Euro y al Dólar, si nos referimos a un período determinado de tiempo. 

A la larga las divisas siempre pierden valor, en mayor o menor medida, debido al como está montado el sistema, pero ahí juegan los tiempos, siempre el tiempo marca lo que es una buena o mala "inversión".

Está claro que el que tuviese oro en los años 80 y lo vendiese allá por 2012 seguro que lo considerará una "inversión" estupenda, pero seguro que no pensará lo mismo el que compró en 2012 y quiere vender hoy.

El oro juega en otra liga distinta a la "inversión" ya que sus beneficios van mucho más allá del simple rédito (siempre desde mi prisma). ¿Qué lo pueden ustedes catalogar como tal? por su puesto, ¿qué es una "inversión" al uso? también tienen toda la razón. Pero como he abierto mi comentario, es mi opinión personal acerca de lo que para mí son los MPs y lo que quiero para mi, es lo que aconsejo a los demás.

Lo que deberíamos definir, cosa que hizo Benjamin Graham en el libro "El inversor inteligente", es la diferencia entre invertir y especular. Ya que hoy día, en mi opinión y tomando la definición de éste señor para "invertir", casi todo, por no decir todo, es especulación. 


Un saludo.


----------



## LPMCL (12 Jun 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> LA teoría cuantitativa, si bien es razonablemente cierta, no se expresa correctamente por medio de esta ecuacion.
> En dicha ecuación, la mal llamada velocidad de circulación, no es otra cosa que la demanda de bienes y servicios.
> Por útlimo, Friedman jamás afirmó lo que dices. Al contrario, era un firme defensor de que la cantidad de dinero debía ser rigurosamente controlada frente a la postura inflacionista de los keynesianos, a quienes destripó a finales de los 60 (hay quien todavía no se ha enterado).
> Su afirmación era que para evitar la inflación, la cantidad de dinero debia crecer en el orden del credimiento económico, de esta forma un aumento de la cantidad de dinero del 3% sería compensada con un aumento de los bienes y servicios del 3%, y ambos efectos se cancelarían mutuamente para tener una inflación cercana a cero.
> Esto es simplemente falso, pero era un avance en su momento con respecto a las absurdas tesis inflacionistas.



Para este debate, es la ecuación que he elegido; describe todo lo que necesito en mi argumento y hay muchas referencias a la misma para el que quiera indagar más. Es la ecuación clásica a la que se asocia la TC. 
Respecto a la velocidad del dinero, a mí me gusta llamarla tal cual: velocidad. No hay por qué complicar las definiciones innecesariamente. Si vas a un restaurante, dejas una propina, el camarero con la propina coge un taxi y el taxista con ese dinero echa gasolina: la velocidad de ese dinero es de 3. Si no sales a cenar, la velocidad de ese dinero se queda en tu bolsillo y es = 0. 

Compliquemos solo si es necesario, si da algún valor añadido. 

Friedman y Keynes para mí, son dos caras de la misma moneda. Tu párrafo respecto al “rigor” de los Friedmanitas en el control de la masa monetaria es cuestionable, así como separar a ambos porque la herramienta Keynesiana es el gasto público (políticas fiscales) y la monetarista, como su nombre indica es vía política monetaria. No dejan de ser dos corrientes intervencionistas en el mercado, como si éste necesitara de académicos para funcionar correctamente. En cualquier caso, sí, tu definición arriba es la que encuentras en cualquier búsqueda en la web y la que la mayoría aceptaría. 







De hecho, el sistema monetario está secuestrado por Monetaristas más que por Keynesianos; empleando la doctrina de los 1ros tratando que la parte de la ecuación PQ (PIB) no caiga, a base de aumentar la M, contrarrestando el desplome de la V. 
Ese minúsculo parón en la expansión de la M que sufrimos en 2008 casi se lleva por delante el sistema financiero y monetario.







Y me da igual que Friedman sea diferente a los Friedmanitas, igual que Keynes vs los Keynesianos… ambos son culpables de promulgar teorías intervencionistas de las que “no se debería” abusar, y solo deberían ser “temporales”. Es muy ingenuo pensar que cualquier gobierno o BC no las usara para su beneficio. Cualquier teoría monetaria debería ser intrínsecamente segura, sin depender en ninguna buena intención inicial de respetarla.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2018 at 21:13 ----------




Nefersen dijo:


> El oro no es una buena inversión en términos de rentabilidad a corto-medio plazo.



Ya estás diciendo tonterías ambiguas. ¿A qué te refieres con “no es una buena inversión”? Estando largo, corto, un spread, buy & hold…? 



Nefersen dijo:


> Pero como refugio de valor, sobre todo ante crisis o guerras o cosas similares, nada puede ser mejor. Se puede venir abajo la civilización, que el oro seguirá siendo atractivo. Que se lo digan a los nazis.



Desarrolla lo de “que se lo digan a los nazis” por favor

---------- Post added 12-jun-2018 at 21:19 ----------




Nefersen dijo:


> De todas formas, no hay nada más manipulado en el mercado. Si tenemos en cuenta el aumento de la riqueza a nivel mundial, y la demanda de oro físico en Asia, el oro tendría que valer el triple de lo que vale, *sólo por oferta-demanda*. Son los futuros y derivados los que lo mantienen bajo.



Waow, aprovechemos que estas on-fire para aprender de ti. En tu supuesto de que el “el oro tendría que valer el triple de lo que vale, sólo por oferta-demanda”… de donde sacas los datos de la oferta, para inferir tal conclusión?

---------- Post added 12-jun-2018 at 21:21 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Acumulo FIAT, razón en portería ::::::
> 
> El oro está acumulando energía cinética para irse un 20%-30% más arriba.



Yo estoy corto, especialmente plata


----------



## oinoko (12 Jun 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Por eso, si se produce una crisis de verdad -como una guerra mundial que pusiera en riesgo el dólar como referencia-, no me extrañaría que alcanzase precios locos, como 18.000 dólares la onza. Porque en ese momento, lo que cuenta es el físico, no los papelitos.



El oro como reserva de valor es util para casos de inflacción elevada, digamos situaciones como en venezuela / argentina actualmente.

Para casos de guerras mundiales, mad max y apocalipsis zombies os cambio el oro por balas al peso, o por un arco y unas flechas sino hay nada mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2018)

Hola, Most: NO hace falta fijarse sólo en las divisas emergentes. Yo hace tiempo que sigo la evolución del precio del Oro vs Big Mac Index y está clarísimo que NO sólo preserva contra la Inflación, sino que se revaloriza. Puedes comprobarlo... Y si eso NO es recibir "intereses" prorroteados en el tiempo ya me dirás qué es.

Hombre, Most, NO sólo los MPs, sino cualquier activo comprado en una tendencia alcista ya madura es CARO a pocos años vista. A veces me pregunto si mucha gente no ha llegado a los MPs hace escasos años y debe ser así, porque sino no acabo de entenderlo.

De todas formas, si me has leído a lo largo de los años que llevo escribiendo por aquí, sabrás que compartimos casi todos los puntos de vista en relación al Oro.

# LPMCL: ¿Corto en la Plata? Supongo que estás tradeando ahí, ya que llevamos un tiempo en que cuando toca más o menos los $17,147 se da la vuelta. Yo NO tengo muy claro por dónde acabará saliendo de su actual lateral. En parte, me gustaría verla más barata y así poder adquirir algo más.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2018 at 23:01 ----------

# oinoko: En esos "escenarios" y con tiempo previo (suelen verse venir...) el Oro va muy bien para comprar otros "metales", además de proporcionar un mayor "volumen" de ellos...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Jun 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> P
> 
> Yo estoy corto, especialmente plata




¡Ya en corto!! 
- Mañana miércoles la FED: ¿nuevas alzas? ¿más Hawkish o más Dovish?
- Jueves el BCE: ¿posible endurecimiento de la política monetaria? ¿retirada QE este año? 

¿No tendríamos que esperar un par de días?


----------



## Nefersen (13 Jun 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Ya estás diciendo tonterías ambiguas. ¿A qué te refieres con “no es una buena inversión”? Estando largo, corto, un spread, buy & hold…?



Tu mala educación no deja lugar a la ambigüedad. 

Para buy & hold. Lleva cinco años en 1300 la onza. Invertido en bolsa, en ese periodo, hubieras obtenido una revalorización del 67%. 



> Waow, aprovechemos que estas on-fire para aprender de ti. En tu supuesto de que el “el oro tendría que valer el triple de lo que vale, sólo por oferta-demanda”… de donde sacas los datos de la oferta, para inferir tal conclusión?



¿Cuánta gente demandaba oro en 1900, y cuánta gente demanda oro en la actualidad? La producción anual es de 2500 toneladas y la demanda de 4000. 

Gabriel Ruiz Ramírez - ¿Quién manipula el precio del oro? - Libre Mercado

_*La manipulación del precio del oro en algún momento terminará y los precios estarán acordes a la verdadera demanda de oro físico que hay en el mercado.* Paso a explicarlo. Es del todo una incongruencia que el precio de referencia para el mercado del oro físico se fije en un mercado financiero donde una gran cantidad de instrumentos financieros son utilizados para manipular la oferta y la demanda. 

Pongamos varios ejemplos: *tras alcanzar la cotización de la onza de oro los 1.900 dólares a finales de 2011, en tan solo un día, concretamente el viernes 12 de abril de 2012, se pusieron a la venta 400 toneladas de oro en contratos de futuro en el COMEX de Nueva York. Esto equivale prácticamente al 15% de la producción minera del oro en un año.*

Sin embargo, ¿es posible pensar que si alguien quiere vender esa enorme cantidad de metal, maximizando su beneficio, lo haga poniéndolo a la venta de golpe, ofertándolo en un escaso periodo de tiempo? ¿No sería eso una técnica para colapsar el mercado y abaratar de manera fulgurante el precio del oro? Y es que a ningún operador sensato se le ocurriría inundar el mercado si lo que pretende es obtener un beneficio de su venta.

¿Qué ha ocurrido desde entonces? De nuevo, el 26 de junio, oficialmente "debido a un error de un bróker" se volcaron al mercado de una sola vez 1,8 millones de onzas (casi 56 toneladas de oro papel) sin que desde entonces el precio haya dejado de bajar, lo que indica claramente una nueva manipulación descarada del mercado y un interés inusitado en llevar su cotización por debajo de los 1.200 dólares por onza. ¿Quién o quiénes están detrás? ¿Por qué razón?

Los que seguimos día a día la cotización de los precios y las cantidades de oro papel que se mueven diariamente en el mercado, tenemos claro que en algún momento esto se acabará. *Los niveles de apalancamiento del mercado en el 2012 estaban en torno a 100:1, es decir por cada onza de oro depositada en las cámaras acorazadas del Mercado de Futuros Comex por las entidades que comercializan estos instrumentos financieros, habían vendido 100.*

*Actualmente, el nivel de apalancamiento ha rozado el nivel de 1.000:1, algo que señala claramente a una burbuja de difícil solución. *Ya nos llegan noticias de que partícipes de contratos de futuros, sobre todo asiáticos, a la finalización de los mismos, indican a las entidades que quieren el metal físico en lingotes como máximo de 1.000 gramos y no el dinero. Esta forma de finalización de dichos contratos que cada vez es mayor llevará indefectiblemente a que la burbuja del oro papel explote, ya que no tendrán forma de entregar el metal, ni siquiera pidiendo a los bancos centrales que se lo presten, ya que la mayoría del mismo ya se encuentra prestado.

¿Qué ocurrirá entonces con el precio del oro físico? *Será la primera vez que una burbuja explote de manera inversa; es decir, provocará una fortísima subida del precio del metal en físico, amén de ser capaz de abrir en canal otras crisis que asoman a la puerta. En mi opinión, no es cuestión de si pasará o no, sino de cuándo pasará.*

Esto es solo una muestra de las razones que deberían llevar a cada uno de nosotros a tener una cantidad de oro físico en nuestro poder. ¿Aún duda de que es necesario?_

---------- Post added 12-jun-2018 at 23:17 ----------




oinoko dijo:


> El oro como reserva de valor es util para casos de inflacción elevada, digamos situaciones como en venezuela / argentina actualmente.
> 
> Para casos de guerras mundiales, mad max y apocalipsis zombies os cambio el oro por balas al peso, o por un arco y unas flechas sino hay nada mejor.
> 
> Saludos.



Los periodos de caos bélico no duran mucho. Pero reconstruir un sistema monetario sólido y solvente, basado en la seguridad jurídica, puede llevar decenios. Durante ese periodo, el oro es la moneda natural, aceptada en todo el mundo y por cualquier régimen. 

Durante la guerra civil española, todo el que tenía papel republicano perdió sus ahorros al terminar el conflicto. El que tenía oro, lo mantuvo intacto.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Jun 2018)

Ese artículo que citas lo llevo leyendo desde hace diez años.

Como es posible que consigan manipular tanto tiempo un mercado en el que casi todos los que participan están bien informados?

Quien compra ese oro/plata papel cuando los números son incontestables y conocidos por todos solo cotejando la producción con los movimientos del mercado?

Ya sabemos quien y como se realiza la estafa. Está más que debatido en este y otros foros, pero como se aguanta política y jurídicamente? .como es que ese debate no se ha trasladado a la sociedad? 




Nefersen dijo:


> Tu mala educación no deja lugar a la ambigüedad.
> 
> Para buy & hold. Lleva cinco años en 1300 la onza. Invertido en bolsa, en ese periodo, hubieras obtenido una revalorización del 67%.
> 
> ...



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Jun 2018)




----------



## Most (13 Jun 2018)

Spoiler



sólo en las divisas emergentes. Yo hace tiempo que sigo la evolución del precio del Oro vs Big Mac Index y está clarísimo que NO sólo preserva contra la Inflación, sino que se revaloriza. Puedes comprobarlo... Y si eso NO es recibir "intereses" prorroteados en el tiempo ya me dirás qué es.

Hombre, Most, NO sólo los MPs, sino cualquier activo comprado en una tendencia alcista ya madura es CARO a pocos años vista. A veces me pregunto si mucha gente no ha llegado a los MPs hace escasos años y debe ser así, porque sino no acabo de entenderlo.

De todas formas, si me has leído a lo largo de los años que llevo escribiendo por aquí, sabrás que compartimos casi todos los puntos de vista en relación al Oro.

# LPMCL: ¿Corto en la Plata? Supongo que estás tradeando ahí, ya que llevamos un tiempo en que cuando toca más o menos los $17,147 se da la vuelta. Yo NO tengo muy claro por dónde acabará saliendo de su actual lateral. En parte, me gustaría verla más barata y así poder adquirir algo más.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2018 at 23:01 ----------

# oinoko: En esos "escenarios" y con tiempo previo (suelen verse venir...) el Oro va muy bien para comprar otros "metales", además de proporcionar un mayor "volumen" de ellos...

Saludos.[/QUOTE][




Por supuesto que le he leído, lo que pasa es que mi tiempo era muy limitado y hasta hace bien poco no me he "decidido" a aportar.
Si, la verdad es que nuestra "visión" y concepción de los MPs es muy similar.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2018 at 10:18 ----------




Spoiler






Kovaliov dijo:


> Ese artículo que citas lo llevo leyendo desde hace diez años.
> 
> Como es posible que consigan manipular tanto tiempo un mercado en el que casi todos los que participan están bien informados?
> 
> ...








Sr. Kovaliov.

Sus 3 preguntas se responden rápido.

1ª Porque todos "los que participan" necesitan que los MPs sigan controlados y todos se benefician de ello, unos en cortos y otros en largos. 
Un "oro" fuerte significa un FIAT débil y esto no se puede permitir.
Desde los bancos centrales a los bancos comerciales, pasando por los reguladores "imparciales" que ponen multas millonarias que los multados pagan con los beneficios de un día de manipulación. Es un Win-Win de manual.


2ª Está más que comprobado que cuando el oro muestra los dientes "el sistema" (alias FED y demás) "vierte" unos cuantos "milloncejos" de contratos futuros para controlar el precio de cotización del metal. Todo ésto es gracias al trading de alta frecuencia (todo son programas informáticos) así que en cuanto una "ballena" se mueve, todos los "tiburones" la siguen. Ningún grande pierde, otro Win-Win de manual.
No piense en ningún momento que esto va de "operadores normales" señor, los operadores de los MPs son en un 90% (o más) bancos centrales y bancos to big to fall.

3ª La respuesta 1 y 2 responden ésta.


Un saludo.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2018)

En el informe que publica hoy la AIE, reconoce a su manera, que en 2019 podría faltar petróleo en el mercado.

Dadas las implicaciones en la inflación, que el aumento de los precios del petróleo puede suponer, menciono las palabras textuales de la AIE, para avisar del peligro a no tan largo plazo.

Como siempre es importante leer entre líneas, porque nunca se dira claramente que va a faltar petróleo en el mercado.

En mi blog esta el desarrollo.

Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10.

Creo que estos comentarios, están pasando desapercibidos para los analistas.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2018)

Otro de los temas que pasa ampliamente desapercibido para casi todo el mundo (excepto en blog's especializados como este) , es el pico de la producción de plata. Llevamos dos años de descenso de la producción y 2018, apunta que será el tercero.

La producción de Peru cayo un 2,7% hasta Marzo. Pero es que con los datos de Abril, la producción acumulada ha caído un 5,9%. No hace falta recordar que Peru es el segundo productor de plata en el mundo después de Mexico.

El 1 Julio se celebraran las elecciones en Mexico. Lopez Obrador es el gran favorito y recordando su pasado, es posible imaginar que la riqueza nacional en forma de plata y petróleo, pueda ser nacionalizada. Sus ultimas declaraciones han sido moderadas, pero la crisis que atraviesa Mexico puede forzarle a tomar decisiones leoninas. Ademas mencionar que al ritmo de extracción de la plata, le quedan reservas para solo 7 años, según el USGS.

Respecto a los cortos de plata, parece mucho riesgo observando la tendencia, tanto en la producción (pico) como en la demanda (sector fotovoltaico).

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (13 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # LPMCL: ¿Corto en la Plata? Supongo que estás tradeando ahí, ya que llevamos un tiempo en que cuando toca más o menos los $17,147 se da la vuelta. Yo NO tengo muy claro por dónde acabará saliendo de su actual lateral. En parte, me gustaría verla más barata y así poder adquirir algo más.



Si, por supuesto, es la parte que tradeo. Mis ahorros están largos desde hace tiempo y no van a cambiar. 
Pero no me gustan nada ciertas cosas que he visto, me temo que sea otra vez más de lo mismo. Espero equivocarme (me convendría más desde el punto de vista de mis posiciones totales…)


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# antorob: Muy interesante tu Blog. Tendré que visitarlo con asiduidad. Y respecto a lo que comentas sobre la Plata, ya sabes que soy de tu misma opinión, aunque me "sorprende" que seamos pocos los que vemos VALOR en ella y más teniendo en cuenta ese posible Peak que se dibuja en el horizonte... En lo personal, sigo pensando que es uno de los activos MÁS BARATOS que existen en estos momentos.

# LPMCL: No sé... Siendo la Plata un MP bastante "fácil" de CONTROLAR, pues cabe esperar cualquier cosa. A corto plazo NO descarto una caída, pero lo que estoy observando alrededor del mundo económico-financiero me dá "mala espina"... Veo tantos "absurdos" que ya no sé qué pensar. Desde luego, y a largo plazo, mis posiciones son totalmente DEFENSIVAS y fuera de la Especulación. Ya me dediqué a ella y ahora NO me atrae para NADA. Entiendo que es apta para aquellos que gusten de ella y cuenten con la oportuna preparación y que parece ser tu caso, al menos por lo que te he podido leer.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jun 2018)

¿El oro manipulado?...pero mira que sois conspiranoicos…

El oro fluctúa libremente, eso sí...en un solo mercado que controlan entre 4 fondos y un gobierno, con intentos de meter zarpa alguno más, pero de momento con más pena que gloria.

¿Qué pensáis le pasaría las grandes divisas mundiales, comenzando por el rey $, si el oro comenzase a revalorizarse un 10% anual por ejemplo?

¿Para que quiero deuda USA si tengo un aval mejor y más seguro que me ofrece mejores retornos y que todo el mundo aceptará a largo plazo, y sobre la que incluso, llegado el caso, podría emitir de necesitarlo, mi propia deuda avalada por oro?

La FED está obligada a mantener el oro con precios suprimidos en la medida de lo posible, del mismo modo que genera atracción hacia la renta fija/variable mediante políticas monetarias expansivas de las que solo se beneficia la gran banca y fondos de inversión.

Mantener un sistema de esclavitud totalitario y moderno, requiere esfuerzos, y sobre todo un entramado de poder y "dinero", que ha de llegar a todos los rincones y mercados.

Ved lo que sucedió no hace tanto durante la crisis de las aseguradoras de crédito en USA y por consiguiente del resto del mundo...¿Dónde se refugió el dinero de manera fulgurante?


Yo sí veo al oro como una inversión, simplemente que sus plazos pueden alargarse en el tiempo, pero la veo más sólida que cualquier otra inversión avalada por humo o por recursos finitos a corto plazo como las empresas de renta variable.

Los ciclos económicos existen, y quién busque retornos rápidos ha de andar fino acertando el timing de su inversión, la bolsa USA está en máximos y ha dejado un reguero de beneficios por todo el mundo a millones de inversores, y eso es algo que se retroalimenta, sobre todo con el visto bueno de la FED.

Distraer la atención sobre el oro, es como distraer la atención del primer mundo sobre los conflictos que existen en el tercero… sabemos que algo pasa ahí...pero no va con nosotros...y el oro es algo así...sabemos que está ahí, pero dudamos que nos pueda servir algún día para algo.

Como comentáis, en épocas de inflación galopante, su utilidad queda demostrada, lo que sucede, es que somos quienes somos, y vivimos dónde vivimos...y los que manejan los hilos, no dejarán de hacerlo pase lo que pase...como dije, mantener un sistema esclavista a día de hoy, tiene unos costos muy altos, y por eso, debemos de pagarlos...con sangre, sudor...y sobre todo, con horas de trabajo regaladas al sistema.

Un saludo


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2018)

Gracias fernandojcg y a todos los que posteais por aquí.

Es lamentable la incultura financiera de la gran mayoría de la gente.

Pero lo que llama la atención es la despreocupación de todos los dirigentes mundiales incapaces de diagnosticar la tremenda crisis en la que nos encontramos. El hecho de que los síntomas sean difusos y poco perceptibles en el dia a dia, no los exime de sus responsabilidades. La intervención de los bancos centrales ha ganado tiempo y ha hecho que la gente de la calle no sea consciente de que vivimos exclusivamente de la deuda en un entorno donde la escasez de recursos será evidente en poco tiempo. Entonces la impresión de papelitos notendra ningún efecto y sufriremos una crisis como no hemos tenido otra.

Desde mi punto de vista, arriesgado porque esta por probarse, estamos en el cenit de la civilización. La superpoblación y el agotamiento de casi todos los recursos importantes, hara que después de una crisis por el exceso de deuda, ya nunca podamos recuperar el esplendor de antaño.

Si quereis ver mi punto de vista mas en detalle, a la derecha del blog, esta la portada del libro que escribi el año pasado. Decidi dejar un acceso gratis para todo el mundo que desee ojearlo. La idea es que cuantas mas personas conozcan el problema, mejor será su resolución, al menos que cada uno se defienda de la mejor manera posible.

Dado que el libro contiene un mensaje apocalíptico, cuento de antemano que muchos lectores sentiran rechazo de su mensaje, pero al menos les habrá hecho reflexionar un poquito.

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (13 Jun 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tu mala educación no deja lugar a la ambigüedad.



La mala educación, contra el valor añadido, gana este último. Si dices tonterías educadamente, te conviertes en otro bla-blador políticamente correcto más. Hay muchos de estos y no me interesan. 



Nefersen dijo:


> Para buy & hold. Lleva cinco años en 1300 la onza. Invertido en bolsa, en ese periodo, hubieras obtenido una revalorización del 67%.



A comentarios como el de arriba, sin ningún valor añadido, me refiero. Te ha faltado decir lo de « a largo plazo, la bolsa siempre es rentable » etc… que te dice el mediocre de tu director de oficina y cacareas en foros donde hay mayor nivel y no te enteras. Déjame decirte algo diferente:

El mercado, está compuesto por muchos agentes que intervienen entre sí con todas las características que definen un sistema complejo.
Tú, como inversor, estas solo.

Si 100 personas van a un casino y la numero 28 lo pierde todo, a la numero 29 no le afecta. Después, se elige un periodo y se pueden calcular tasas de ganancias/perdidas del grupo (mercado), rentabilidades medias etc…
Si tu solo, vas 100 veces al casino y en la 28 lo pierdes todo, no hay número 29.

El oro, para los que saben, es un fat tail mitigator. Algo imprescindible en épocas de experimentos monetarios como la de ahora, por encima de simplistas revalorizaciones comparativas. Pero para eso tienes que entender qué es el riesgo, y estas lejos de ello. Pero como la naturaleza es sabia, nos pondrá a cada uno en el sitio que nos corresponde.




Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente demandaba oro en 1900, y cuánta gente demanda oro en la actualidad? La producción anual es de 2500 toneladas y la demanda de 4000.



La demanda de “la gente” nunca ha sido el factor determinante en el precio. De hecho, la correlación es al revés. Es la demanda institucional la que influye en el precio.
Explica esa demanda de 4000TO: de donde la sacas. Llevo peleando con la opacidad de la LBMA mucho tiempo, vamos a ver que puedes aportar. Demuestra que no eres un bla-blador educado.




Nefersen dijo:


> TGabriel Ruiz Ramírez - ¿Quién manipula el precio del oro? - Libre Mercado



Ni tu ni ese tal Gabriel Ramirez sabéis cómo funciona el COMEX. Las cifras de “apalancamiento” de las que te haces eco, son simplemente falsas. Metiendo en el mismo saco posiciones abiertas, oro registered / elegible (que no tienes ni idea de quién es el titular) y demás conceptos. Otro ejemplo más de tu método analítico: oyes rumores aquí y allá, los traes al foro en forma de amalgama semiterminado, esperando que nadie te pida explicaciones avanzadas. El COMEX es para turistas como tú, que nunca han comparado su volumen diario vs Londres.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Jun 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> La mala educación, contra el valor añadido, gana este último. Si dices tonterías educadamente, te conviertes en otro bla-blador políticamente correcto más. Hay muchos de estos y no me interesan.



Bueno, te lo resumo de otro modo, "con más valor añadido": Eres un enteradillo arrogante y bastante gilipollas. Si no te interesa lo que digo... ¿por qué te molestas en contestar? Sería más feliz si me ignorases. 



> A comentarios como el de arriba, sin ningún valor añadido, me refiero. Te ha faltado decir lo de « a largo plazo, la bolsa siempre es rentable » etc… que te dice el mediocre de tu director de oficina y cacareas en foros donde hay mayor nivel y no te enteras. Déjame decirte algo diferente:



No sé si siempre. Pero sí desde hace 200 años. Pero tú mismo. 



> La demanda de “la gente” nunca ha sido el factor determinante en el precio.



Eso es justo lo que digo. ¿Sabes leer o lo haces por encima para ponerte en contra por principio? El precio no responde a la demanda real -la de la gente-, sino a la manipulación de los grandes agentes, especialmente con papel. El día en que eso no sea posible, el precio se dispara al adecuarse a la demanda real, "la de la gente en medio de una crisis". 

Y no, no me molesto en demostrarte esa demanda, porque me importa un carajo lo que opines. Me gusta aprender de los expertos que dominen un tema, pero cuando son sabios -y por lo tanto, humildes y dados a la pedagogía-, y no con tipejillos prepotentes que sueltan paridas sólo para intentar presumir de que controlan un tema, haciendo de menos a los demás como si ganasen algo con ello. Eso más bien apunta a un gran complejo. 

Dicho con "más valor añadido": Te crees que estás en un concurso a ver quien tiene la polla más larga, así que paso de perder el tiempo con un tipejillo como tú. Ciao.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2018)

Hola, antorob: Bueno, ya sabes que a mí también me colocan dentro del "saco" de los "apocalípticos" y, la verdad, eso me importa un bledo... Cualquiera que haya leído al malogrado científico Stephen Hawking sabe que éste era bastante más "apocalíptico" que los que solemos escribir por aquí. Y es que hay algo que se conoce como ESCASEZ DE RECURSOS NATURALES y EXCESO DE POBLACIÓN...

A pesar de que esos RIESGOS están ahí y que son "perceptibles" para cualquiera que tenga "dos dedos de frente", pero NO se está haciendo NADA para intentar "disminuirlos" o buscar "soluciones", mientras el tiempo se va AGOTANDO inexorablemente...

Los "dirigentes" mundiales CLARO que CONOCEN la situación REAL en el planeta, perooooo eso les importa una MIERDA y se contentan con vivir al día... Que sean "otros" quienes recojan la "herencia" y la "solucionen", es decir que emplean la popular táctica del "avestruz"...

SÍ, supongo que cada cual tendrá que buscarse las "habichuelas" como mejor pueda y sepa...

Tengo mucho interés en tu Blog y en cuanto me sea posible voy a "bucear" en el mismo. Entiendo que NO te importará que, de tanto en tanto, enlace algo del mismo por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2018)

Hola fernandojcg.

No solo no me importa si utilizas algún enlace, sino que me alegrare de verlo en este hilo. Cuanta mas información tengamos, mejor para todos, venga de donde venga.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (13 Jun 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Los periodos de caos bélico no duran mucho. Pero reconstruir un sistema monetario sólido y solvente, basado en la seguridad jurídica, puede llevar decenios. Durante ese periodo, el oro es la moneda natural, aceptada en todo el mundo y por cualquier régimen.
> 
> Durante la guerra civil española, todo el que tenía papel republicano perdió sus ahorros al terminar el conflicto. El que tenía oro, lo mantuvo intacto.



Lo de la perdida de ahorros en la guerra civil española es cierto, pero en tu post hablabas de guerras mundiales. 

En una cosa tienes razon, la próxima guerra mundial no durará mucho, he calculado unos 25 minutos, que es el tiempo que los misiles rusos "RS-28 Sarmat" tardan en hacerse 10.000 Km.

Si llegamos a ese punto, los vivos van a envidiar a los muertos, independientemente del oro que tenga cada uno.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Efectivamente, si se llega a ese punto, mejor muerto que vivo... Y me has recordado una "escena" que leí hace tiempo. Fue cuando la erupción volcánica del Vesubio en Pompeya y donde se encontró a un individuo (lo que quedó...) escondiendo su Plata... y NO le dió tiempo para más...

Y dejo esto...

Las importaciones de oro de Turquía aumentan entre enero y mayo

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2018)

El oro está en la rampa de salida, ha acumulado la suficiente energía para hacerse una subida del 10%-15% como mínimo.


----------



## kikepm (14 Jun 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Para este debate, es la ecuación que he elegido; describe todo lo que necesito en mi argumento y hay muchas referencias a la misma para el que quiera indagar más. Es la ecuación clásica a la que se asocia la TC.
> 
> Respecto a la velocidad del dinero, a mí me gusta llamarla tal cual: velocidad. No hay por qué complicar las definiciones innecesariamente. Si vas a un restaurante, dejas una propina, el camarero con la propina coge un taxi y el taxista con ese dinero echa gasolina: la velocidad de ese dinero es de 3. Si no sales a cenar, la velocidad de ese dinero se queda en tu bolsillo y es = 0.
> 
> ...





Pues, de todo lo que dices, creo que no hay nada correcto. Salvo quizás que la parte prncipal de la teoría keynesiana es el estímulo en gasto, es decir la política fiscal. El resto de lo que expones es un sinsentido.

Vayamos por partes:

Keynes expuso en su teoría general que en periodos de baja demanda agregada el gobierno debería gastar, por supuesto, la política fiscal de aumento de la demanda agregada es la base fundamental de su teoría.

Pero la manipulación de los tipos de interés es parte integrante de sus teorías. PAra Keynes, los tipos de interés bajos son una forma de política expansiva que ayuda a recalentar la economía cuando esta se enfría en exceso.

Ambas políticas pueden utilizarse para realizar el ajuste fino keynesiano, de forma que mediante estímulos fiscales y monetarios se hace aumentar la demanda agregada, resultando en aumentos de precios y mejora del empleo, mientras que disminuyéndolos se limita el nivel de precios pero empeora el empleo (esto es lo que se dio en llamar curva de Philllips, la relación inversa entre inflación y desempleo).

Sobre que los keynesianos esgrimen políticas monetarias no hay más que recordar los consejos de Krugman, allá por 2002, una vez que estalló la burbuja de las .com, en que prescribía disminuir los tipos de interés.

Entonces, con esto en mente, podríamos definir la teoría keynesiana como el estímulo fiscal en época de crisis y la expansión monetaria mediante tipos bajos.


En los años 40 a 70 keynesianos y monetaristas combatieron duramente en el plano académico (los austríacos para entonces estaban reducidos a la mínima expresión) para tratar de demostrar sus tesis.

La tesis monetarista, según la expuso Friedman, choca frontalmente con la keynesiana en cuanto al estímulo fiscal. Para Friedman el gobierno es un mal patrón, ineficiente, que malgastará los recursos.

Pero en política monetaria, simplemente es un desatino lo que afirmas. Tal como lo expones, pareciera que Friedman afirmó alguna vez que el crecimiento proviene de aumentar la tasa monetaria a un ritmo constante, como si solo por esta causa la producción de bienes y servicios fuera a incrementarse.

Al contrario, la tesis de Friedman es que dado que el mercado dejado a su libre albedrío funciona bastante bien, de una forma eficiente, el objetivo de la política monetaria es evitar la inflación, es decir, los aumentos de precios. (Friedman, por la influencia de Keynes, identificaba inflación con aumentos de precios, siendo en realidad que inflación siempre ha significado aumentos de la cantidad de dinero en circulación (que son causa obvia de aumentos de precios generalizados)).

Entonces, y dado que para Friedman la inflación era un fenómeno monetario A ERRADICAR, y dado que creía en la errónea ecuación de la teroía cuantitativa que has expuesto antes, la forma de evitar aumentos de precios es igualar los incrementos de producción de la parte izquierda de la ecuación con aumentos en la cantidad de dinero en la parte derecha (suponiendo que la demanda a corto plazo se mantuviera más o menos constante).

O, dicho de otra forma, cualquier incremento productivo se trasladaría a los precios en forma de deflación (otra vez, decremento de precios), pero esto podría compensarse aumentando la cantidad de dinero en la misma medida.

No se si se entiende bien lo que estoy exponiendo. Pero es lo contrario a lo que expresaste.


Ahora bien, hay un tema que no queda del todo claro con la anterior exposición.

¿Por que, si los friedmanitas creen que no debe haber inflación (como aumentos de precios), defienden los estímulos monetarios en épocas de crisis?


Bien, esto tiene que ver con los estudios de Friedman, su tratado sobre el dinero, creo que es la historia monetaria de USA, en que afirma con su coautora que durante la gran depresión la oferta de dinero de la FED se contrajo enormemente y que ello fue causa de corridas bancarias que produjeron bancarrotas bancarias que a su vez restringieron más la oferta monetaria.

Una restricción de la oferta monetaria provoca deflación (que según la tesis de Keynes hace que se postergue el consumo esperando mayores bajadas d eprecios).

Pues bien, para Friedman en momentos de pánico y crisis el banco central debe proveer todo el estímulo que sea necesario a los bancos comerciales. De ahí que una parte de las políticas actuales sean monetaristas en cuanto a proveer toda la liquidez que el sistema bancario necesite.

Esta teoría es FALSA, pero es la predominante actualmente.


Volviendo a la comparativa entre keynesianos y monetaristas, entonces, podemos concluir lo siguiente:

- KEYNES: estímulo monetario y fiscal en épocas de crisis, en la cantidad que sea necesaria. (En la práctica, inflación importante como los años 60 y 70 en USA demostraron).

- FRIEDMAN: Política fiscal restrictiva, libre mercado. Política monetaria rigurosa (en comparación con la keynesiana) con tasas de crecimiento monetario del orden del crecimiento a largo plazo de la producción, esto es en torno al 3% (regla de Friedman). Inyecciones de liquidez en épocas de crisis bancarias .


En los años 70 las tesis keynesianas colapsaron al producirse simultáneamente altas dosis de inflación y desempleo, haciendo que la relación inversa entre ambas desapareciera. Fueron los años de la stanflación, que terminaron por poner a Friedman en la cúspide de la teoría económica en aquellos años.

Por supuesto, los políticos nunca aceptarán rigor monetario y mucho menos fiscal, con lo que Keynes no ha muerto en el plano político.


Ahora, todas estas teorías están siendo cuestionadas enormemente porque como cualquiera que no esté atontado con la propaganda de los medios gubernamentales sabe, la crisis aún no ha terminado, ni mucho menos, a pesar de los estímulos fiscales (planes de estímulo de Bush y Obama, plan E, etc) y de las inyecciones de liquidez (QEs).


Ambas teorías han fracasado, en mi opinión de una forma más lamentable la keynesiana ya que sus políticas son directamente causantes de las burbujas y resto de fenómenos que llevamos sufriendo desde hace década y media, mientras que las monetaristas son responsables de impedir la necesaria purga del sistema bancario.


Perdón por el tochaco. Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2018)

Hola, kikepm: Mira, últimamente estoy enfrascado en analizar los estudios que está realizando Schmelzing y que me están haciendo replantearme muchas "teorías" de carácter monetario...

Schmelzing está demostrando que la Inflación general promedio anual de 700 años para el emisor libre de riesgo se ubica en el 1,09%, el promedio de 200 años, desde 1817, lo hace en el 1,55%, con un repunte adicional en el 1900...

Y NUNCA ha existido un período más largo SIN DEFLACIÓN que el "hechizo" continuo de 70 años largos desde la 2ª Guerra Mundial...

Es a partir de ahí que los tipos de interés se van desacoplando de lo que había sido al parecer una "norma" histórica... Y aquí ya entra, fuera de las "teorías" monetarias, lo que están haciendo los Bancos Centrales, especialmente la FED, para DISTORSIONAR lo que había sido una REALIDAD histórica...

En fin, son meras "reflexiones" sin pulir, ya que he llegado a Schmelzing hace relativamente poco tiempo y aún tengo que analizar a fondo su trabajo, pero bueno desde aquí os lo recomiendo.

Y dejo esto sobre Harry Dent, el "favorito" de "racional" (ahora "desaparecido" desde que el "aire" se está disipando...).

WHY HARRY DENT'S $400 FORECAST FOR GOLD IS WRONG.... Price Is Heading Up Much Higher - SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (15 Jun 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Pues, de todo lo que dices, creo que no hay nada correcto. Salvo quizás que la parte prncipal de la teoría keynesiana es el estímulo en gasto, es decir la política fiscal. El resto de lo que expones es un sinsentido.
> 
> Vayamos por partes:
> 
> ...



Kikepm me aburres. Y entiendo que lleva tiempo escribir el tocho académico de arriba pero no me aporta nada. Quizás tu postura de defensor de la Economía como una ciencia te obliga a este tipo de discursos teóricos mil veces leídos. Hay algunos párrafos los encuentras en la wiki tal cual: como el de la estanflación de los 70 y su impacto en el Keynesianismo.

Todo lo que escribes ya me lo sé, le he estudiado con diferentes propósitos a lo largo de mi vida. A veces metido por el pico como a un ganso en una granja de foie. 

Supongo que sabes que la FED y su FOMC esta lleno de Monetaristas y Keynesianos. Bill Poole ex presidente de la St. Louis Fed y Jerry Jordan presidente de la Cleveland Fed eran dos monetaristas abiertamente declarados. Los Keynesianos, empezando por Yellen (cuyo mentor fue nada mas y nada menos que Tobin) no hace falta nombrarlos. Tus ingenuidades tipo “keynesianos y monetaristas combatiendo”, “tesis monetarista, choca frontalmente con la keynesiana, “tesis de Friedman sobre dejar el mercado a su libre albedrío (la más irrisoria)” etc son pueriles. Esos choques “frontales” milagrosamente se han alineado en la FED en las últimas dos décadas (para ceñirme a los nombres que he dado arriba) y han dado fruto al mayor experimento monetario de la historia vía la M de la ecuación.

Friedman y Keynes, son dos caras de la misma moneda. Operativamente, ejecucionalmente, en la vida real (lo que a mí solo me interesa desde hace tiempo). Las bobadas de que Monetaristas solo permiten “inyecciones de liquidez” para salvar a los bancos y el resto del tiempo “política monetaria rigurosa” son torpes despistes para determinada gente que se supone debería discernir mejor. Las separaciones entre ambas corrientes intervencionistas que citas, son empalizadas ante un vendaval gubernamental. Bobadas para estudiosos de superficie como tú.

De todas formas, culpa mía por meterme y esperar otra cosa.

Volviendo a la vida real, al mercado, el que pone a todos en su sitio, sin el cual, todo es bla-bla-bla sin skin in the game. Las posiciones que anuncié tenia abiertas en el último comentario, por si le interesa a alguien (probablemente no):

A los cortos plata abiertos, cargué mas ayer mientras subía a 17.20 e iba en mi contra, estaba bastante seguro del trade por una serie de cosas que dije no me cuadraban. Llegué a 2500oz (para este tipo de trade uso el par XAGUSD). Hoy he cerrado todo @ 16.51. Quizás continue la corrección, pero sigo mi estrategia, lo cual es fundamental (saber entrar y sobre todo, salir).

Al pesado de Nefersen, otro charlatan que no sabe dar un paso sin su director de oficina de barrio, en otra discusión con él en el que me vi obligado a enseñar mis cartas, para ser fiel y consecuente conmigo mismo, le dije que estaba corto SAB y largo TLT. Os dejo comprobar cómo van. Todo esto está en comentarios previos, con las fechas, para cualquier consulta.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Pues, la verdad, es que yo hoy he comprado Plata, pero en el formato que AHORA me interesa: FÍSICA y con Premium (es un capricho que me puedo permitir...). Aún NO me ha dado tiempo de ver qué ha pasado hoy con los MPs, pero me imagino que habrá sido como casi SIEMPRE... Dentro de un rato les echaré un vistazo.

Respecto al tema de las "teorías" monetarias, por llamarlas de alguna manera, sencillamente paso... Me fío mucho más de lo que me dicen mis estudios, "percepciones", etc. Por regla general, siempre me ha ido mejor así.

Poco tienes que "demostrar", LPMCL, porque enseguida se sabe quién sabe de lo que está hablando y ese es tu caso... perooooo entenderás que este hilo es un lugar de debate y es interesante ver distintas argumentaciones. Luego, están aquellos que NO saben "hilar la aguja"... aunque eso suele pasar aquí y en todos lados.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (15 Jun 2018)

Hoy se ha visto que no van a pornerselo facil al oro, y sobre todo la plata, para que despeguen.

Como siempre en estos casos el mas rapido en comentar la jugada es ZeroHedge.

Gold & Silver Monkeyhammered Below Critical Support On Massive Volume | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (16 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPMCL: Pues, la verdad, es que yo hoy he comprado Plata, pero en el formato que AHORA me interesa: FÍSICA y con Premium (es un capricho que me puedo permitir...). Aún NO me ha dado tiempo de ver qué ha pasado hoy con los MPs, pero me imagino que habrá sido como casi SIEMPRE... Dentro de un rato les echaré un vistazo.
> 
> Respecto al tema de las "teorías" monetarias, por llamarlas de alguna manera, sencillamente paso... Me fío mucho más de lo que me dicen mis estudios, "percepciones", etc. Por regla general, siempre me ha ido mejor así.
> 
> ...



Fernando, esta autentica salvajada con la que me acabo de encontrar esta manana era lo que me temía...



Eso son posiciones hasta el martes pasado, mucho se ha deshecho después de ayer y este COT ya es "yesterday news". Como siempre, marca de la casa...


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Jun 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> Hoy se ha visto que no van a pornerselo facil al oro, y sobre todo la plata, para que despeguen.
> 
> Como siempre en estos casos el mas rapido en comentar la jugada es ZeroHedge.
> 
> ...



Been going on for 9+ years...the weak hands left years ago.....now...the only ones left are idiots like myself that bought into*the SILVER and GOLD going to the moon theory.* I am waiting for $20 silver...and $1400 gold again and selling into it....ALL OF IT.

.

Parece que empiezan a estar hasta los cojones.

Como dice otro, la plata está a precios del 2008 y desde entonces hay cuatrillones más de dinero papel por ahí sin que parezca tener fin.

Donde está ahora la función exponencial? Ya no funciona? 

Dentro de un año habrá ochillones de papelucos y seguiremos añadiendo ceros al ordenador sin ningún problema. 

Hay plata de sobra para que los paneles solares no paren de bajar de precio.

Y Pdsnchz añadirá otro medio billón a la deuda y seguiremos aumentando las pensiones y yendo a buscar barcos a Libia para siempre. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Si te soy sincero, fuera de leer el aporte de oinoko, NO me ha dado tiempo de mirarme bien el "descalabro" de ayer... Ahora viendo el COT está bastante claro que esto estaba PLANIFICADO como SIEMPRE suele suceder. Lo que esto conlleva es que a las "gacelas" las coge a contracorriente...

Ayer decidí comprar Plata, y bastante antes de que la caída fuera más seria, por la simple razón de que se habían tocado los máximos del pasado 18 de Abril y lo "normal" es que o siguiera subiendo o lo que ha hecho: BAJAR... Tampoco compré una cantidad relevante y, por otro lado, en el Premium estas caídas puntuales NO suelen afectarle.

Ahora veremos qué pasa a partir del lunes... porque la "sangre" ya la han hecho. El máximo rango de caída que le doy a corto plazo está en la zona de los $16,410 - $16,194...

De todas formas, la cantidad de "pasta" que colocan para provocar estas caídas te hace mirar un poco más "arriba" de los clásicos "peces gordos"...

Es curioso que esto haya coincido con la venta masiva de Bonos estadounidenses realizada recientemente por Rusia... aunque me imagino que las "razones" detrás de esta caída deben ser muy variadas y, obviamente, poderosas.

Gracias por el aporte, LPMCL, y seguiré en mis "trece": ATESORANDO poco a poco... Algún día TODO este tinglado se irá al Carajo y mejor tener "algo" con VALOR que NO tenerlo... La Historia no deja de ser un buen referente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Hedge Funds Pick the Wrong Time to Go Big on Gold as Prices Drop - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

La Argentina de Macri viaja de la ilusión a la desesperanza

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo otra noticia sobre ese GHDLGP que es "pelo de panocha"...

- El Gobierno de Trump encierra a los hijos de inmigrantes sin papeles en jaulas para presionar a sus padres | Guerra Eterna

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Jun 2018)

En Zerohedge han listado seis posibilidades en que China podría actuar para tomar represalias en la guerra comercial con los Estados Unidos. 

Si China optara por la sexta, parece plausible, la llamada "opción nuclear" 

"... liquidar gradualmente o repentinamente sus tenencias del Tesoro. Esta es una preocupación de los mercados a largo plazo dados los $ 1.2 trillones de China en tenencias del Tesoro. En enero, Bloomberg informó que esta era una posibilidad que en ese momento fue denegada por la Administración de Intercambio de Divisas del Estado de China; sin embargo, la reciente liquidación de la mitad de los bonos del Tesoro de Rusia fue vista por algunos como un ensayo de lo que sucedería si Pekín decidiera seguir este enfoque. """

Here Are The Six Ways China Could Retaliate In Trade War With The U.S. | Zero Hedge

Tendremos no una corrección como la que mañana o pasado veremos, sino una rápida y gigantesca ola de cambio de tendencia, ...


----------



## L'omertá (19 Jun 2018)

Dos preguntas;

¿Qué está tirando del oro hacia abajo?

Y

A mi suegro le han ofrecido en el banco (caja) un "plazo fijo" por su dinero al 9% si lo deja 9 años. No sé vosotros pero cuando me contó la oferta tuve escalofrios.


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Jun 2018)

L'omertá dijo:


> Dos preguntas;
> 
> ¿Qué está tirando del oro hacia abajo?
> 
> ...



....
Desde mi humilde opinión creo que estamos en clara tendencia bajista, lo vemos también en la plata, el poco volumen de los ETF's de mineras, los índices GDX, HUI, ...
Tal vez mañana, pasado haya subida, pero creo que vamos de bajada y de ahí la caída de hoy. A no ser que los chinos opten por la sexta, la nuclear, ese mes de abril donde rusia aplicó la misma receta, abril del 2016, las mineras casi doblan su precio, ...

Escalofríos, se acerca el invierno ... Winter is coming


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: China sigue manteniendo el mismo nivel de Bonos del Tesoro estadounidenses que el año pasado por estas fechas. Hace pocos días que escribí sobre esto en Rankia. Puedes echarle un vistazo.

De China hay que fiarse lo justo, pero está claro que si siguiera la estela de Rusia nos encontraríamos a la puerta de una Guerra y NO precisamente Comercial...

Y NO, de momento, no veo que el Oro vaya a romper así como así el soporte que tiene en los $1245,20 y si lo hiciera hay uno más fuerte en torno a los $1208,60... Y si éste, finalmente, se pierde pues ya queda el camino expedito para ver unos mínimos que hace tiempo que no se ven...

# L' Omerta: El pasado 14 de Junio, es decir hace casi nada, tumbaron al Oro con 260.000 contratos o lo que es lo mismo $34.000 millones. Una auténtica SALVAJADA... Una vez realizada tal SANGRÍA, pues es de lo más normal que los inversores estén "desaparecidos", pero vamos NO creo que eso vaya a durar mucho... aunque ya veremos. En Agosto/Septiembre suele producirse un ciclo bastante favorable para el metal precioso...

Bueno, en la Plata NO lo tengo tan claro... Esperemos que NO pierda los $16,039...

Y ese "depósito" que le ofrecen a tu suegro está diciendo lo que está diciendo... Normal que te hayan entrado "escalofríos"... Dentro de muy poco, vamos a asistir a un escenario económico-financiero muy diferente al que se está "vendiendo"...

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # L' Omerta: El pasado 14 de Junio, es decir hace casi nada, tumbaron al Oro con 260.000 contratos o lo que es lo mismo $34.000 millones. Una auténtica SALVAJADA... Una vez realizada tal SANGRÍA, pues es de lo más normal que los inversores estén "desaparecidos", pero vamos NO creo que eso vaya a durar mucho... aunque ya veremos. En Agosto/Septiembre suele producirse un ciclo bastante favorable para el metal precioso...
> 
> Bueno, en la Plata NO lo tengo tan claro... Esperemos que NO pierda los $16,039...
> 
> ...



Hola, Fernando. Gracias por tu respuesta (Al igual que a Chari)

Me preocupa lo del depósito sinceramente. Siento ser corto de miras pero no capto ahora el escenario que me muestras. Mi escalofrió viene más por la rentabilidad del mismo (un 9%) y su largoplacismo. Lo del largoplacismo me escama pero esa rentabilidad me da pánic y enseguida he pensado en preferentes y demás mierdas.

Yo lo metería en metal sinceramente pero no es mi dinero.

Muchas gracias..


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2018)

Hola, L'Omerta: Bien, a ese plazo (9 años) soy tremendamente pesimista en todos los aspectos... Fíjate en que una Economía como la estadounidense lleva un crecimiento del PIB muy deprimido en los últimos 10 años y hay que sustraerse de los "fuegos de artificio" creados en torno a Trump, puesto que cuando pasen nos encontraremos con una realidad: PIB decreciente e incapaz de superar el +2%...

Por tanto, eso de la "recuperación" es un Cuento Chino... SÍ, ahora parece que las cosas van un poco mejor, hay más empleo, etc., pero todo cogido con "alfileres", es decir de forma PRECARIA y eso NUNCA ha sido positivo... A medio plazo suele "torcerse".

L' Omerta las "ofertas" bancarias SIEMPRE son positivas para ellos y NUNCA para sus clientes (da lo mismo que tengan mucho capital). Piensa que un 1% a 9 años es ilógico cuando se espera que el próximo año ya se inicien las subidas de tipos en la UE... Perooooo a lo mejor es que saben también que la Economía puede quedar estancada y volver a necesitar de QEs... En los dos escenarios el Banco SIEMPRE ganará y el cliente NO lo hará en los dos...

Mira, si tu suegro se mueve un poco hay mejores opciones. Si tiene que ir a largo plazo puede pillar unas Obligaciones del Estado a 10 años y que en la última subasta creo que dieron el 1,40%... Y en Mutuactivos tienes un Plan de Ahorro líquido en cualquier momento, por tanto sin plazo, y creo que anda por el +0.70% más o menos. Puede hacer un mix, es decir entrar ya en alguna Obligación y mantenerse en liquidez remunerada a la espera de una subida de tipos y que se vería reflejada en los Bonos que emitiera el Estado.

Por otro lado, SIEMPRE será más "solvente" el Estado que un Banco... ¿No? Y, además, en según qué escenarios, ya sabes lo que son las "corridas bancarias"...

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel_andres (19 Jun 2018)

L'omertá dijo:


> A mi suegro le han ofrecido en el banco (caja) un "plazo fijo" por su dinero al 9% si lo deja 9 años. No sé vosotros pero cuando me contó la oferta tuve escalofrios.



9% en 9 años? 
vamos menos del 0.8% anual acumulado?


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2018)

Y si tenemos en cuenta la Inflación... La "oficial" y la REAL... Pues, ese "producto" es una tomadura de pelo, ni más ni menos...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (19 Jun 2018)

Nada, que no hay manera que esto suba.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2018)

Todo lo que sube baja y todo lo que baja sube. El "arbitro" es el TIEMPO... Y si no hay "prisas", para qué "preocuparse"...


----------



## Most (20 Jun 2018)

Lo de que la tendencia es "bajista"... lamento discrepar.

Avanzaba no hace mucho en éste hilo que el metal tenía que aguantar el soporte de los 1100€ hasta final de verano (septiembre-octubre) por vencimiento de contratos serios, que si así lo hacía ese sería su punto de partida para seguir mirando hacia arriba (con sus correcciones por supuesto).

Tengan en cuenta que el metal tiende de por si a subir, eso no lo duden, y como dice Fernando hace nada 34.000 millones fueron inyectados al sistema porque se les escapaba de las manos (estaba a 1120€) y seguía.

En cuanto al señor de la oferta bancaria, mi consejo, huya.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paraisofiscal: El AT sirve para optimizar las entradas y salidas, especialmente las primeras para aquellos que ATESORAMOS y vamos sin plazo, máxime cuando vamos promediando las compras en el tiempo. Por lo demás, es sabido que a mí NO me gusta el AT y lo dejo para aquellos que "entienden" sobre él y se dedican a la "especulación" o, simplemente, a la inversión clásica...

Y os dejo un artículo de Moisés Romero que he leído mientras desayunaba... Es curioso comprobar como cada vez son más los que opinamos que la FED se está EQUIVOCANDO y creo que gravemente...

- ''¡Qué raro! Los bancos de inversión tiran piedras contra su propio tejado'' | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Jun 2018)

Most dijo:


> Lo de que la tendencia es "bajista"... lamento discrepar.
> 
> ....
> 
> Un saludo.



Totalmente de acuerdo, me refiero a corto. Estos de shunsine - en la línea de lo comentado por Fernando - también dicen que la tendencia es bajista en el corto; hoy o mañana revertirá y también el miércoles 27, pero la tendencia es 1250 y seguir excavando.


Por cierto aquí un gráfico curioso el banco más sistémico del mundo es ... 45% del PIB


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Jun 2018)

Pues a este le parecía regalado, el año pasado.

Gold Is Approaching an All-Time Inflation-Adjusted Low - GoldSilver.com

Y estaba más o menos al mismo precio que hoy. 

No avanzamos nada, pero bueno, a partir de los cincuenta:¡Virgencita, que me quede como estoy!

Y este nos daba 27 días...hace tres meses.

History Says You Have 27 Days to Buy Silver Before It Rises - GoldSilver.com


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Charizato21: NO te engañes NI que te "engañen"... En el 2013, ya escribí por este hilo cuál era la desastrosa situación en el Deutsche Bank y, por aquel entonces, la exposición que tenía a los Derivados financieros era de 50 Billones y que "traducido" equivalía a casi el 75% del PIB mundial y a unas 20 veces el PIB de Alemania... ¿Tú crees que en apenas 5 años ha podido limpiar semejante "balance"? NI DE COÑA...

¡Ojo! porque el Deutsche Bank, aparte de otros "gigantes" bancarios no menos sistémicos, pueden provocar un desastre mucho mayor que el de Lehman Brothers y, la verdad, es que existe mucha preocupación sobre el particular, pero claro que de esto se habla muy poco y casi exclusivamente en los medios especializados y también en mayor medida en los "alternativos" a éstos...

Y los MPs continúan con su goteo a la baja. De momento, se mantienen dentro del rango que les dí por aquí... Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1266,40 y la Plata en los $16,225... Por tanto, vamos a seguir esperando hasta que NO se pierdan soportes relevantes.

# Kovaliov: Entiendo que hacer pronósticos cortoplacistas sobre el Oro para que éste rompa al alza niveles relevantes es algo que NO tiene mucho sentido... Eso lo hará en determinadas "circunstancias" que los "pezqueñines" NO podemos controlar. En lo personal, sigo pensando que de aquí al 2020, SÍ que romperá sus máximos del 2011, pero toca esperar y tampoco hay NADA que pueda apoyar este "pronostico". Simplemente, creo que serán esas "circunstancias" a las que aludía lo que le acabará impulsando.

En la Plata -que es mi FAVORITA- NO acabo de verlo claro a corto plazo. El "hachazo" que le metieron recientemente ha sido muy fuerte y anda muy debilitada. Ahí han hecho una auténtica ESCABECHINA, teniendo en cuenta que, a diferencia del Oro, es un mercado más estrecho...

Por otro lado, ya a medio plazo, se me presentan las dudas de qué hará la Plata cuando el Cobre acabe retrocediendo fuertemente, algo que ahora no se "percibe", pero bueno yo SÍ que lo "intuyo"... También es posible que continúe el fuerte DESACOPLE de los últimos tiempos, sino la Plata debería tener un precio mucho más alto. Hay cosas que uno sigue sin "entender", a pesar de los años que lleva en esto.

Y dejo esto...

El coste real del rescate de Bankia y su privatización

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (21 Jun 2018)

Interesante y didáctico.

VUELVEN LOS "BANKSTERS"


----------



## plastic_age (22 Jun 2018)

Hola foreros metaleros.
Hace unos meses comenté el bajo precio de la plata. Fernando me comentó que la relación precio oro - pecio plata suele ser 50:1, pero Fernando me dijo que aún está más barata que ese precio. Después de mucho leer sobre el precio de los metales preciosos, la gente dice que A LARGO PLAZO la plata dará una fuerte subida.
Yo quería preguntar también, si la plata tiene muchos usos industriales, electrónicos y otros, mientras que el uso del oro es fundamentalmente valor refugio, por qué la plata está tan barata.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Most (22 Jun 2018)

Las aplicaciones industriales de la plata son amplias (pero también se van sustituyendo por otros metales, no lo olvide), su precio y su (por el momento) abundancia hacen que ni si quiera el reciclaje a gran escala de la misma sea beneficioso.
De ahí que se intuya una "escasez" a no mucho tardar.
El precio viene dado por esa "supuesta abundancia" (si obviamos que todo es un juego trucado, claro está). 
Minería de plata específica hay poca, la mayoría de la plata se obtiene más como un subproducto de otras extracciones por lo cual el principal elemento a extraer es el que produce el principal beneficio y el resto son "bonus".
Espero haber respondido a su pregunta y lamento haber sido escueto, hoy ando corto de tiempo.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2018)

Hola, plastic_age: La relación de 50:1 que te comenté en su momento es la media de los últimos 50 años, más o menos... Ahora bien, los ratios históricos han ido variando con el tiempo. Por ejemplo, hubo momentos en el Antiguo Egipto que llegó a ser de 2:1 y parece ser que a nivel histórico tuvo un mayor protagonismo que el Oro e imagino que por su mayor abundancia en relación a éste y, por tanto, su mayor utilidad como moneda.

Es a principios del Siglo XVIII, cuando la Royal Mint de Londres estableció el ratio en 15,5:1 y que sería el más "lógico" si tenemos en cuenta que esa es la razón geológica de la Plata al Oro en la corteza terrestre...

Y ahora mismo se encuentra en el 77,50:1 y, por consiguiente, con una CLARA INFRAVALORACIÓN...

En la actualidad, la Plata sigue teniendo miles de usos, especialmente de carácter industrial. Y no sabría explicarte el porqué su precio es tan bajo, máxime si lo comparamos con el del Cobre, ya que ambos Metales en el pasado iban casi de la "mano"... Eso -como digo- ya es pasado. Lo más fácil es suponer que existe una fuerte presión manipuladora, pero claro eso no deja de ser una simple suposición, eso SÍ, avalada por muchas cosas que hemos percibido como bastante ANORMALES y que se han denunciado varias veces por este hilo.

A largo plazo, es un seguro "caballo" GANADOR, pero con mucha Paciencia...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (22 Jun 2018)

Fernando dijo de la plata:
_A largo plazo, es un seguro "caballo" GANADOR, pero con mucha Paciencia...
_.
Quiero entender que, aprovechando que está infravalorada, como entiendo todo tu mensaje, lo mejor ahora es comprar toda la plata que se pueda.
Bajar ya no puede bajar mucho más, y comprarla con ley máxima 999.9, con monedas bonitas, y esperar que tengan polvo por encima.
Gracias a vosotros dos, y no me importa que el mensaje sea corto, siempre y cuando lo que se dice es muy certero.
A emplatarse (si se puede).
Bueno, la onza está a unos 20 €, siempre será mejor ahorrar en eso que en papelitos bajo el colchón.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2018)

Hola, plastic_age: NO, no te "confundas"... El hecho de que la Plata esté MUY BARATA NO quiere decir que NO pueda bajar más... Ahora mismo, tiene un aspecto técnico bastante deteriorado, pero a largo plazo va a subir SÍ o SÍ... perooooo ya he dicho que con mucha Paciencia.

Y la Plata puede ser de 0,999 o de leyes inferiores... 0,900 y 0,800 u otras. Aunque las más reconocidas suelen ser las primeras. Ahora bien, en un futuro escaso de Plata, es muy posible que lo importante sea la Plata contenida, independientemente de la Ley que posea.

Sin embargo, yo sigo apostando por el Premium, aunque éste sólo sirve para aquellos que "entiendan" sobre el mismo. El resto mejor abstenerse.

Y, SÍ, cada vez tengo más claro que es MUY SANO cambiar "papelitos de colores" por MPs, especialmente Plata, perooooo con "moderación"... Ya han pasado los tiempos de aquellos que se volvían "locos" comprando "Monster" a precios elevados.

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (23 Jun 2018)

Hola Fernando
_Sin embargo, yo sigo apostando por el Premium, aunque éste sólo sirve para aquellos que "entiendan" sobre el mismo. El resto mejor abstenerse.
_

Entiendo por premium el importe de la moneda, que no tiene nada que ver con su material ni peso, una moneda que vale más por lo bonita que es.
Por ejemplo, el panda chino.
Alguien dijo que te dan, cuando vendes, lo mismo por una moneda feísima KRUGERRAND que por un panda chino. Una tienda de Cornellá tiene esa forma de vender, pagan el oro, no la belleza. O la escasez que tengan de una moneda de dos euros, por ejemplo.
Esta persona, no me acuerdo quien fue, lo leí hace años, dijo que en la plata no se ha de buscar el premium (o bulliom, no me acuerdo bien), pues pagas de más y te dan lo mismo si vendes.
Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# putabolsa: NO he hecho tratos con ellos, pero tienen una buena valoración. Te dejo su página web: PinehurstCoins.com | Buy Gold & Silver Online | Free Shipping | Pinehurst Coins Y ahí se responde parte de lo que preguntas.

# plastic_age: Esa tienda, como muchas otras, te venderá el Premium al precio que fije en ese momento, pero a la hora de la recompra lo hará al precio que marque la Plata y también más abajo. Forma parte de su negocio y está claro que ahí no merece la pena vender nada del Premium que se posea y tampoco el Bullion... Existen otros sitios donde se pueden obtener mejores valoraciones.

Como te decía ayer, el Premium NO es para todo el mundo y la mayor parte de quienes están en el mismo son coleccionistas y, por tanto, aceptan de buen grado pagar el sobreprecio que tiene. Lo que NO quita para que también esperen revaloraciones en según qué monedas a medida que vaya pasando el tiempo...

De todas formas, plastic_age, NO creo que poseas la suficiente experiencia como para adentrarte en ese "mundillo". Si el motivo es "especulativo", el Bullión más barato cubre esas expectativas, pero con MUCHA PACIENCIA... 

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (23 Jun 2018)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola Fernando
> _Sin embargo, yo sigo apostando por el Premium, aunque éste sólo sirve para aquellos que "entiendan" sobre el mismo. El resto mejor abstenerse.
> _
> 
> ...



Comprar premium con el objetivo de comprar y obtener revalorizaciones en su venta(vamos comprar premium para invertir) , creo que hay que tener en cuenta tres aspectos y son paciencia, ganas de vender y conocer gente.

Paciencia y ganas de vender van mas o menos unidas, si compramos monedas premium con la unica idea de revenderselas a la tienda que las compramos o a un numismatico, mejor no comprar nunca este tipo de monedas porque vamos a perder mucho dinero ya que nos lo van a comprar a peso o poco mas sin tener en cuenta el premium (por algo son un negocio estos sitios), a no ser claro esta que la plata se revalorice el triple de su valor y nos de mas o menos igual, porque le vamos a sacar mucho dinero igualmente.

Tambien podemos ir a una casa de subastas y darles toda coleccion y hagan todo el trabajo, por lo que dependemos de que el remate de las monedas sea el que esperamos, porque puede ser menos de lo que queremos, a eso restarle el 20% de comision de la casa y ojo con que el montante final de dinero sea muy alto, no venga hacienda a pedir tambien su 21% de mordida, por lo que a lo tonto nos vemos que el 40% de beneficio se va por el retrete.

Si no queremos ninguna opcion de las anteriores, aqui entra la paciencia y las ganas de vender, lo que nos obliga a ir a otros canales de venta como ebay, foros de internet, u otras plataformas de venta online y para vender aqui hay que tener como dije antes paciencia y ganas, ya que hay que hacer fotos de las monedas, descripciones de las monedas, atender a la gente que esta interesada y el 80% te van a regatear aunque sea un simple euro, hacer paquetes, ir a correos, etc, y esto se puede alargar mucho en el tiempo, ya que si la coleccion es muy importante podemos tardar años en venderlo por estos metodos, lo que puede resultar muy tedioso, -¿ventajas?- es clara, vendemos al precio que queremos y podemos ganar dinero con las monedas o por lo menos no perder nada.

Y lo ultimo como dije es conocer gente, si se lleva unos años en el mundo por H o por B al final conoces aficcionados como tu a este mundo, por lo que podremos hacer muchas ventas en estos circulos, de manera mas rapida, sin tanto trabajo y con suerte con tratos en mano, cosa que tambien es bastante recomendable si se puede efectuar.


Concluyendo, si eres una persona que conoce poco el tema y quiere liarse lo menos posible, mi recomendacion es comprar la onza mas barata que este en ese momento, o tambien valdria otro tipo de monedas de purezas mas bajas lo mas cercano a spot, hay se paga lo que dicta el mercado mas o menos, y podremos desacernos relativamente rapido de todo sin perderle demasiado dinero (obviamente todo depende de la cotizacion de la plata).

Si conocemos bien el mundo de las monedas de plata y sabemos de sobra como vender en caso de necesidad, y que podria pasar teniendolo todo claro, las monedas premium son una buena opcion porque se pueden hacer grandes colecciones con un buen potencial de revalorizacion en alguna de ellas y que nos pueden proteger de caidas en el precio de la plata ya que estas monedas son menos sensibles a las bajadas, y tambien a las subidas como no.

Este es mi parecer y mi experiencia en lo poco que llevo en este mundillo.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2018)

Bueno, lo que ha comentado conde84 es lo que hay en el Premium... Por tanto, cada cual debe ser consciente de dónde se mete... Los que nos dedicamos a la Numismática lo tenemos claro y estamos acostumbrados a pagar el sobreprecio en función de distintas variables, pero básicamente porque queremos tener "esa" moneda y eso tiene un precio. Si lo puedes pagar, lo pagas y Santas Pascuas... Aquí la "inversión" es un poco aleatoria. Los que nos dedicamos a esto NO somos "tontos" y, de tanto, compramos también Bullión clásico o de menores Leyes... donde la Plata sale más barata.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo y yo soy de los que opinan que a este mercado alcista le queda poca duración... Habría que recordar que el actual se ha conseguido a base de conceder crédito MUY BARATO y en la RECOMPRA DE ACCIONES PROPIAS. Ésto último que comento se puede ver en la "repatriación" de Dólares estadounidenses, perooooo después de vender los Bonos del Tesoro que tenían en países tan "interesantes" para tal fin, como es el caso de Irlanda, o en los "paraísos fiscales", especialmente el de las Islas Caimán... Aquí hablo de datos que he podido contrastar y podéis consultarlos en uno de mis posts en Rankia.

- Bolsas: ¿Estamos ante el mercado alcista más largo de la historia?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Y los EE.UU. siguen "exportando" su Oro a China, vía Londres... "Ironías" de la política...

- U.S. GOLD EXPORTS TO LONDON SURGE - SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Most (26 Jun 2018)

Están dándole fuerte al metal y no esperéis una mejoría "sonada" para antes de vencimientos de Septiembre.
Ahora a aguantar el chaparrón (los que "juguéis" con el papel). 
Yo que voy por físico me espero a mi "cifra mágica" a ver si llega y haré una compra extra, más allá de mis dos anuales.

Un saludo.


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Jun 2018)

Lectura para el verano ... creo que no se posteo el documento en su momento

El World Gold Council (WGC), asociación sin ánimo de lucro de los principales productores de oro del mundo publico hace un mes el informe "Gold 2048", en el reúne a expertos y líderes de la industria de todo el mundo que analizan la evolución del mercado del oro en los próximos 30 años.

El acceso es libre, se puede descargar en: Gold 2048 | Future of the Global Gold Market | World Gold Council


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2018)

Hola, Most: Pues, la verdad, es que yo espero ver el Oro en torno a los $1349,00 a finales de Septiembre... Mira que no me gusta dar pronósticos a corto plazo, pero sigo convencido de que el Oro NO va a caer por debajo de los niveles que dí... Y mucho ¡Ojo! a la curva de rendimiento en los Bonos americanos y sobre esto tenéis un post en mi Blog de Rankia. 

En el Oro, Most, va a suceder lo mismo que en el 2011, pero el cuándo es lo que está por determinar, pero me da que NO falta mucho... máximo de aquí al 2020. Bueno, el tiempo dará y quitará "razones" al que las necesite.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo y yo soy de los que opinan que a este mercado alcista le queda poca duración... Habría que recordar que el actual se ha conseguido a base de conceder crédito MUY BARATO y en la RECOMPRA DE ACCIONES PROPIAS. Ésto último que comento se puede ver en la "repatriación" de Dólares estadounidenses, perooooo después de vender los Bonos del Tesoro que tenían en países tan "interesantes" para tal fin, como es el caso de Irlanda, o en los "paraísos fiscales", especialmente el de las Islas Caimán... Aquí hablo de datos que he podido contrastar y podéis consultarlos en uno de mis posts en Rankia.
> 
> - Bolsas: ¿Estamos ante el mercado alcista más largo de la historia?
> 
> Saludos.



Yo podría vivir de escribir artículos como ese. Llevo diez años leyéndolos a razón de tres por semana.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Most (26 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Most: Pues, la verdad, es que yo espero ver el Oro en torno a los $1349,00 a finales de Septiembre... Mira que no me gusta dar pronósticos a corto plazo, pero sigo convencido de que el Oro NO va a caer por debajo de los niveles que dí... Y mucho ¡Ojo! a la curva de rendimiento en los Bonos americanos y sobre esto tenéis un post en mi Blog de Rankia.
> 
> En el Oro, Most, va a suceder lo mismo que en el 2011, pero el cuándo es lo que está por determinar, pero me da que NO falta mucho... máximo de aquí al 2020. Bueno, el tiempo dará y quitará "razones" al que las necesite.
> 
> Saludos.



Opino de manera muy similar Fernando, si bien es cierto que diferimos en las el precio que usted vaticina, no mucho, pero mi visión es algo menos optimista, aunque he de decir que no mucho, la verdad.
Lo que si auguraba es "un verano difícil" para el metal, aunque a los que apostamos por el físico es más bien una oportunidad de compra "extra".
Estoy con usted con respecto a los bonos EEUU, porque no hay más, no le veo otra.
Y con respecto a que "se repetirá 2011", tampoco tengo la menor duda.

Un saludo.


----------



## plastic_age (26 Jun 2018)

Hola amigos
Quisiera responder a Fernando
Tengo alguna monedas que son de dos onzas de plata, pero muy bellas, yo las encuentro en ebay poniendo la marca Tiffany. La tienda de Cornellá me dijo que ellos venderían toda moneda u otro activo que tuviéramos. Le enseñé la moneda y me dijo cuánto quería por ella. Yo dije unos 800 € y me dijeron que era un loco y que nadie la compraría ni por la décima parte de lo que yo dije que valía.
Quería saber tu opinión.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Most: Puedes tutearme si lo deseas. Piensa que en Agosto/Septiembre suele darse una pauta estacional favorable para el Oro y NO tanto para la Plata. El año pasado, me sucedió lo mismo en Rankia por estas fechas, más o menos, con otro forero y me llevé el "gato al agua"... que tampoco quiere decir que ahora vaya a pasar lo mismo.

Sin embargo, fíjate que con TODO lo que le están "metiendo" al Oro, éste aguanta bastante bien. Si tenemos en cuenta lo que están anunciando los Bonos y también los fuertes bandazos laterales de las Bolsas, es muy factible que la situación se revierta y entonces el Oro pasará a ser el clásico "refugio" de SIEMPRE. De hecho, conozco algún gestor profesional que está recomendando Oro a sus clientes "preferentes".

# plastic_age: Bueno, ni tanto ni tan poco... Esos "piratas" NO venderían una moneda de Tiffany Art por 80 Euros, vamos que NI DE COÑA... Ahora bien, dependiendo de la moneda, los 800 Euros me parecen un tanto excesivos. Piensa que el mercado de las monedas está muy caído y para remontar los precios, deberían los MPs tirar mucho más para arriba.

Luego, ese tipo de monedas son más bien "joyas" o al menos yo les doy esa consideración. Tengo varias de ellas y, desde luego, cuando las compré ya era consciente que revenderlas haciendo "negocio" sería muy difícil. Ahora mismo, NO es el momento para esas monedas. Y si en el Premium hay que "entender", ya no te digo ahí... Debes verlas más como "capricho" que como "inversión".

Eso SÍ, si las subastas en eBay, por dar un ejemplo, puedes ponerle un precio de salida muy superior al de esos 80 Euros que dicen esos PIRATAS...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (27 Jun 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Lectura para el verano ... creo que no se posteo el documento en su momento
> 
> El World Gold Council (WGC), asociación sin ánimo de lucro de los principales productores de oro del mundo publico hace un mes el informe "Gold 2048", en el reúne a expertos y líderes de la industria de todo el mundo que analizan la evolución del mercado del oro en los próximos 30 años.
> 
> El acceso es libre, se puede descargar en: Gold 2048 | Future of the Global Gold Market | World Gold Council



EL WGC vive de royalties del GLD. O sea, que si inviertes en ese ETF, parte de tus comisiones van al WGC. Imagina que opinión critica van a tener en el WGC sobre el oro papel..


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Manipulation of Gold & Silver by Bullion Banks Is "Undeniable"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- '¿Fondos de inversión? No, gracias. Dormirá mal y no ganará dinero' | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## orbeo (30 Jun 2018)

Vaya mierda de artículo, sin acritud.


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - '¿Fondos de inversión? No, gracias. Dormirá mal y no ganará dinero' | Investing.com
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2018)

Bueno, para gustos los "colores"...


----------



## orbeo (30 Jun 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, para gustos los "colores"...



Patrocinado por Indexa Capital, que vende indexación, pues que van a decir...

Los fondos de los bancos son todos malos? Sí.
Son todos los fondos malos? No.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2018)

Bueno, al menos en esta ocasión, nos proporciona una mínima argumentación y eso ya es otra cosa...

¿Que existen buenos Fondos de Inversión? Pues, SÍ, pero son la mínima expresión en los españoles...

Y eso quedó demostrado en su momento por los profesores del IESE Pablo Fernández y Javier Campo, que realizaron una investigación que abarcaba 19 años... Y dicha investigación, que fue muy rigurosa, se realizó en el IESE dentro del CIIF -Centro Internacional de Investigación Financiera-, es decir un señor estudio.

Es antiguo y habría que actualizarlo, pero NO tengo dudas de que el resultado sería más o menos el mismo: A largo plazo nunca se va a ganar dinero con los Fondos de Inversión y los Planes de Pensiones. En el mejor de los casos solo se perderá poder adquisitivo...

Eso NO quita para que existan gestores que lo hacen bien e incluso muy bien, pero son una mínima expresión... Supongo que NO es difícil comprobarlo viendo datos comparables al del estudio, es decir abarcando un período de 19 años...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2018)

Unos gráficos interesantes...

- Jun 29, 2018 Gold & Silver: Big Picture Charts Morris Hubbartt 321gold ...inc ...s

Saludos.


----------



## besto (2 Jul 2018)

En mi humilde opinion, podría ser un buen momento de entrada. 1141,5$ la onza, justo apoyado en la directriz de largo de los últimos 2 años y sobrevendido. Yo acabo de entrar.


----------



## LPMCL (3 Jul 2018)

Los gráficos en el metal, hay que darles la importancia adecuada, que es mínima. Las primarias, secundarias, cuaternarias y cretácicas son dinosaurios de un pasado poco sofisticado de inversión (los 70, 80 y parte de los 90) donde era fácil hacer dinero teniendo paletos al otro lado.

Es solo a posteriori donde el análisis técnico dice que aquí o allá hay una clara formación ABC o HCH etc… El valor predictivo es muy reducido y el uno entre mil que “acierta” es el que se copia y pega por todos lados en internet y del que os hacéis eco.

En el metal, los gráficos más bien suelen ir en tu contra: se usan para dar señales y guiar al rebaño a comprar o vender; desde el otro lado tomando la posición contraria. Recientemente los analistas bovinos estaban todos excitados con el nivel de los 1350-1360 y su “inminente rotura de techo”. _Lo ha tocado varias veces e indica fortaleza, que quiere tirar “para arriba”_ (se oia no hace mucho...)

Repetid conmigo el siguiente mantra y os irá mejor: cuando los COMMs hayan terminado de extraer la última posición corta/larga de los MMs, será el momento del techo o el suelo. Si siguen presionando el precio a la baja (como ahora) quiere decir que todavía hay contratos que hacer vomitar a los MMs. Daos cuenta que son los COMMs los que manejan las posiciones de los MM, saben a qué precio, cuantos contratos y donde están los stops. En qué precio en el grafico se encuentra el metal es irrelevante.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Está claro... de la misma forma que los precios en el Oro son bastante atractivos para entrar. Lo que comentas es lo "clásico" desde hace años y el AT tiene la importancia que cada cual quiera darle. NO sirve para aquellos que huímos del "ruido" de la cotización y que nos dá lo mismo lo que éste haga. Vamos a muy largo plazo o simplemente sin él... Eso SÍ, el AT puede ayudar a encontrar "ventanas" para optimizar las compras.

Respecto a lo que comentas, voy a enlazar un buen artículo sobre lo que están haciendo los "pollos" de JPMorgan... NADA que tú, yo u otros ya no "sepamos", pero a nivel informativo es muy interesante, porque todos (o casi...) sabemos las implicaciones futuras que los MPs van a tener en las finanzas mundiales y... personales.

The Perfect Double Cross

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (3 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPMCL: Está claro... de la misma forma que los precios en el Oro son bastante atractivos para entrar. Lo que comentas es lo "clásico" desde hace años y el AT tiene la importancia que cada cual quiera darle. NO sirve para aquellos que huímos del "ruido" de la cotización y que nos dá lo mismo lo que éste haga. Vamos a muy largo plazo o simplemente sin él... Eso SÍ, el AT puede ayudar a encontrar "ventanas" para optimizar las compras.
> 
> Respecto a lo que comentas, voy a enlazar un buen artículo sobre lo que están haciendo los "pollos" de JPMorgan... NADA que tú, yo u otros ya no "sepamos", pero a nivel informativo es muy interesante, porque todos (o casi...) sabemos las implicaciones futuras que los MPs van a tener en las finanzas mundiales y... personales.
> 
> ...



Sí, Ted Butler es uno de los pocos analistas que profundiza en el COT. De todas formas, lleva avisando que viene el lobo tantas veces que pierde credibilidad. El mismo lo reconoce en el articulo que citas cuando dice: “I know I have treated every market structure bottom over the years as the set up for the big move higher”
Y su obsesión con JPM es un clásico. Sin quitarle la razón (JPM es una empresa criminal, brazo ejecutor de ciertos intereses), comparto mucho de lo que dice pero se nota que lleva un negocio de suscripción y el toque emocional sensacionalista hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

Volviendo al precio del metal, viendo el cambio de posiciones abiertas GC ayer (+14’310) es probable que estemos ya navegando en el fondo. Esos nuevos contratos son MMs yendo cortos, ya les han quitado todos los largos que tenían y los COMMs no tienen razón para seguir presionando el precio. Probablemente estén abriendo largos. Yo tengo preparada ya mi estrategia. Lo único que me hace dudar es el par USDCYN, sus subidas no son buenas. Esta devaluación controlada China es algo a vigilar.


----------



## Orooo (3 Jul 2018)

Yo al precio que esta me he pillado unos gramillos mas de oro, por lo que pueda pasar...
Y creo que con esto ya he llegado a mi tope de metales.

Mas que nada me dan una tranquilidad psicologica muy grande. Por si tengo que cojerlos y hechar a correr sin mirar atras


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Jul 2018)

Considero que las mineras son un indicador adelantado, al menos del corto plazo, digamos que de unos días; si observamos que pasó en los dos últimos días, el disparo del viernes y la poca bajada de ayer (HUI, NEM, GG, GDX …) creo que confirman la fuerza del movimiento al alza de al menos unos días. Compré ayer, invertí todo mi capital, en la basura esa, la de las mineras seniors apalancada.
...
¡Ah! Por cierto ya conoceréis que con las nuevas regulaciones europeas ya no dejan invertir directamente en ETF's usanos, hay que hacerlo con CFD's, a la propia basura se añade basura, en fin ..


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Bueno, ya sabemos cómo es Ted Butler y los "intereses" que tiene asociados a los MPs, pero la verdad es que es un analista al que me gusta leer y después, si luego... yo ya saco mis propias conclusiones.

SÍ, es muy posible que ya se haya visto el "fondo" o que estemos muy cerca de él. Yo me dedico al FÍSICO y voy promediando en el tiempo, poquito a poquito, así que ya me van bien estos precios... También espero a ver si la Plata corrige algo más, aunque compré hace muy poco.

# Charizato21: NO son un buen "indicador adelantado" las mineras de MPs y otra cosa es que sea un sector muy castigado dentro de las Materias Primas, así que lo más probable es que el Oro tenga un buen tramo alcista por delante y en la Plata sigo estando muy "conservador", vamos que NO la veo NADA "clara"...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Charizato21: NO son un buen "indicador adelantado" las mineras de MPs y otra cosa es que sea un sector muy castigado dentro de las Materias Primas ...
> Saludos.



jajaja ya conocía tu opinión no lo recuerdas pero ya te lo había preguntado en el pasado. Estabas en lo cierto lo he comprobado así ha sido, el ETF NUGT ha parado sin correlación con el precio del oro, me he deshecho de la posición con 5,6% a cerrado al 5%. 

Pero tengo otra cuestión, esta no te la he preguntado: 
A tu parecer existiría un sesgo diríamos de correspondencia "sentimental" -de sentimiento de mercado - entre los metales, que pudiera influir a la baja en el conjunto. Es decir que si por ejemplo el oro sube y la plata no sube tal como se esperaría históricamente en relación al oro, el sentimiento pudiera interpretarse como bajada y hace bajar el oro. Otro ejemplo ilustrativo baja el platino y sube el oro y la plata, pero como ese metal, platino, no sube el resto tampoco. ¿Piensas existiría este sesgo de afinidad sentimental?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Respecto a lo que me preguntas, mi opinión es que NO existiría ese sesgo "sentimental" en los MPs. Me explico:

- ¿Cuál es el ratio del Oro vs Plata? Lleva tiempo en máximos o rozándolos desde hace tiempo. Por tanto, la bajada del Oro NO se ha visto replicada de la misma forma por la Plata. Ésta ha bajado mucho más en proporción desde los últimos máximos históricos relativos.

- Luego, has de observar que también existe un fuerte desacople entre los distintos MPs... Por ejemplo: ¿Cuál es la cotización del Platino? Pues, muy por debajo del Oro cuando eso NO había sido la "norma", sino todo lo contrario... Perooooo nos vamos a otro "familiar": el Paladio y éste está batiendo a todos los MPs desde que se inició el alza a máximos de los MPs... De hecho, es el MP más rentable y de largo. ¿Por qué? Vete a saber, pero debe ser a causa de "algo" que desconocemos y que va a ser relevante en el futuro y me temo que cercano.

- Por otro lado, ten en cuenta que la Plata suele amplificar y anticipar los movimientos del Oro...

En fin, Charizato21, en los últimos años TODO ha cambiado y MUCHO en el mundo económico-financiero y los MPs NO han sido ajenos a ellos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

- Tipos de interés: Hacia la mayor burbuja inmobiliaria de la historia de España

Saludos.


----------



## Most (4 Jul 2018)

Que opinan ustedes del "vice" de HNA... ¿Un fallo humano al tomar una foto o un "empujoncito" de libro?
Teniendo en cuenta que es HNA, su cartera de derivados, inmobiliario y... Deutsche Bank.

Chairman Of Chinese Conglomerate HNA Dies In Accidental Fall From Cliff | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2018)

Hola, Most: Teniendo en cuenta que tenía pendiente en China una pena de cárcel de 18 años... Yo diría que decidieron "acortar" los tiempos de espera.

Dirigió a Anbang Insurance y que era una empresa con ambiciones globalistas...

La verdad, es que tampoco es tan "raro", vistos los "accidentes", "suicidios", "muertes sorpresivas", etc. que últimamente se van produciendo alrededor del mundo y donde están involucrados personajes con un pasado un tanto "oscuro" (bueno, yo me sé de un partido político que es un buen ejemplo de esto...).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2018)

Bueno, esperemos que haya Suerte... lo digo por aquellos que somos más "plateros".

- https://srsroccoreport.com/crucial-...than-gold-during-the-next-financial-collapse/

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (5 Jul 2018)

Interesante artículo, expone que el aumento de ratio oro/plata fue por la transportabilidad del primero. Pero no queda claro por qué hoy hay esa divergencia.
También me llama la atención que desprecia platino y paladio que son mucho más escasos que oro y plata. Parece que el oro y la plata valen más por ser dinero y platino y paladio sólo industriales cuando ambos reúnen los requisitos ideales para ser también dinero.
Es cierto que paladio y platino van a ser menos necesarios para la industria del automóvil en los próximos años, pero quién sabe si surgira una nueva aplicación que los necesite y su escasez siempre va ha estar ahí.
Por otra parte muestra de forma indirecta la irracionalidad del ser humano: oro y plata valen como dinero, ?por costumbre? En cambio platino y paladio que también se pueden acumular sin degradarse y que son más escasos no valen más que por su uso industrial.
?No podría ocurrir un día que también valgan como dinero, o al revés, que oro y plata sólo valgan por su uso industrial??


----------



## Bohemian (5 Jul 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Interesante artículo, expone que el aumento de ratio oro/plata fue por la transportabilidad del primero. Pero no queda claro por qué hoy hay esa divergencia.
> También me llama la atención que desprecia platino y paladio que son mucho más escasos que oro y plata. Parece que el oro y la plata valen más por ser dinero y platino y paladio sólo industriales cuando ambos reúnen los requisitos ideales para ser también dinero.
> Es cierto que paladio y platino van a ser menos necesarios para la industria del automóvil en los próximos años, pero quién sabe si surgira una nueva aplicación que los necesite y su escasez siempre va ha estar ahí.
> Por otra parte muestra de forma indirecta la irracionalidad del ser humano: oro y plata valen como dinero, ?por costumbre? En cambio platino y paladio que también se pueden acumular sin degradarse y que son más escasos no valen más que por su uso industrial.
> ?No podría ocurrir un día que también valgan como dinero, o al revés, que oro y plata sólo valgan por su uso industrial??



Quizás esté en lo equivocado pero cabe la evidencia clara de que el oro y la plata siempre han sido objeto de intercambio en épocas remotas y además que han sido metales que se han utilizado también para la producción industrial desde época medieval y también como uso exclusivo para joyas(una tontería). El oro vale por su densidad molecular y su belleza, además que extraerlo es una tarea ardua. 

Y sí, puede que en un futuro el paladio y el platino esté a la altura, pero por ahora no es algo que sea tangible.

PD: He comprado un ducado austríaco de 7,7 gramos de oro 23-2/3 de kilates, no está nada mal para ser una moneda que ha tenido su curso legal en el siglo pasado. Mi pregunta es... ¿Es factible pagar su precio o hay mejores monedas? Suelo comprar monedas de plata por su precio y porque son facilmente acumulables y ésta es mi primera compra en oro.


----------



## el juli (5 Jul 2018)

Pregunta para los gurús de este hilo:

¿no pensáis que las subidas de pensiones, combustibles, sueldos de funcionarios, gastos del Estado, etc, etc, van a desembocar en una subida de la inflación significativa?

Es decir, un poco más de dinero en los bolsillos de algunos..... pero menos poder de compra (el engaño del valor nominal del dinero)

Me temo que vamos a recesión + inflación..... ojalá me equivoque


----------



## Tichy (5 Jul 2018)

Bohemian dijo:


> Quizás esté en lo equivocado pero cabe la evidencia clara de que el oro y la plata siempre han sido objeto de intercambio en épocas remotas y además que han sido metales que se han utilizado también para la producción industrial desde época medieval y también como uso exclusivo para joyas(una tontería). El oro vale por su densidad molecular y su belleza, además que extraerlo es una tarea ardua.
> 
> Y sí, puede que en un futuro el paladio y el platino esté a la altura, pero por ahora no es algo que sea tangible.
> 
> PD: He comprado un ducado austríaco de 7,7 gramos de oro 23-2/3 de kilates, no está nada mal para ser una moneda que ha tenido su curso legal en el siglo pasado. Mi pregunta es... ¿Es factible pagar su precio o hay mejores monedas? Suelo comprar monedas de plata por su precio y porque son facilmente acumulables y ésta es mi primera compra en oro.



No estoy muy seguro de cual es tu pregunta. Eso sí, aclararte que el ducado austríaco tiene 3,44 gramos de oro. No sé lo que habrás pagado por él pero espero que no hayas pagado pensando comprar 7,7 gramos.
Aclarar también que si la fecha es 1915 es una reacuñación y por tanto no habrá circulado. Incluso hoy día puedes comprar ducados nuevos, de fecha 1915, en la Austrian Mint.
En cuanto al precio, los puedes conseguir con un sobrespot inferior al de monedas bullion de tamaño similar, los 1/10 de onza de filarmónicas, maples, etc. Yo prefiero estas reacuñaciones (ducados, coronas y florines), tanto por el precio como simplemente porque me resultan más bonitas, pero eso ya es cuestión de gustos.
Lo dicho, espero que lo de 7,7 haya sido un error al teclear.


----------



## el juli (5 Jul 2018)

Tichy dijo:


> Incluso hoy día puedes comprar ducados nuevos, de fecha 1915, en la Austrian Mint.
> En cuanto al precio, los puedes conseguir con un sobrespot inferior al de monedas bullion de tamaño similar, los 1/10 de onza de filarmónicas, maples, etc.



Vamos.... que lo de la FNMT es patético, comparado con Austrian Mint


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Jul 2018)

el juli dijo:


> Pregunta para los gurús de este hilo:
> 
> ¿no pensáis que las subidas de pensiones, combustibles, sueldos de funcionarios, gastos del Estado, etc, etc, van a desembocar en una subida de la inflación significativa?
> 
> ...



No, eso son cuatro chavos para despistar que no se vea las orejas del lobo, subirán en breve impuestos y mucho; lo tiene claro el marinero, el gobierno, y más claro el patrón, Bruselas: "hay que mantener la estabilidad del sistema" ¡ah! Y más deuda en breve, no tardarán en cerrar y sacarnos del procedimiento por déficit excesivo.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2018 at 22:28 ----------

..........
una pregunta para los gurús de este hilo:

*Será mañana 6 de julio de 2018 el día que caerá el sistema financiero mundia*l, es decir un día com o aquel Martes Negro del 29 de octubre de 1929.

Los chinos no aceptan el chantaje, guerra comercial ergo gran crash

"La guerra comercial con China se inicia oficialmente el viernes, con aranceles sobre $ 34 mil millones a las importaciones chinas, una medida que Beijing prometió corresponder en la última escalada entre las dos economías más grandes del mundo".

http://thehill.com/policy/finance/395656-trump-tariffs-chinese-goods-take-effect-Friday

Alguien piensa que No es posible


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, parece que el hilo se anima un poco... que ya era hora.

# FranMen: Lo que entendemos como "Dinero" y con arraigo cultural ancestral lo constituyen, principalmente, el Oro y la Plata. En eso ha habido un Consenso histórico entre culturas que NO se "conocieron"...

¿Cambiar esto? Pues, en eso están, ¿No? O qué es sino el dinero FIAT y el Sistema Ponzi creado en torno al mismo.

NO, no lo veo: ¿Por qué habría que incluir ahí al Platino y al Paladio? Su uso es meramente industrial, aunque cabe la opción "inversora" que tiene que pagar su "peaje", al igual que la Plata, es decir el pago del IVA. Ese ya es un motivo desincentivador y la prueba es que pocas emisiones existen de monedas de ese tipo y luego es una "faena" intentar colocarlas sin perder dinero... Vamos, hablo de "oídas", ya que yo NUNCA he tenido monedas de ese tipo, aunque hace años estuve interesado e incluso llegué a recomendarlas: en el Platino ha ido mal, pero en el Paladio ha sido la "leche"...

Quizás, lo que más intrigado me tenga es porqué el Paladio está subiendo tanto y la respuesta debe estar orientada a su uso industrial... ¿Acaso se espera desabastecimiento de ese MP? Y NO me cuadra con el sector de la automoción civil y SÍ mucho más con el militar... Eso es lo que me inquieta, por decirlo de alguna manera.

# Bohemian: Tichy te ha respondido y, al igual que él, pienso que te has equivocado. Ciertamente, los Ducados de 1915 son una buena manera de empezar a ATESORAR Oro y está claro que cada uno lo hace en la medida de sus posibilidades. Además, el formato "pequeño" en el Oro es sumamente interesante si se dieran escenarios como los que en ocasiones se plantean en este hilo. Aunque, probablemente, la Plata sería más útil. Otra cosa es si te tienes que "pirar"...

# el juli: No te creas, que la FNMT también ha hecho monedas muy interesantes. El problema es el precio al que intentan colocarlas... aunque cuando era bastante más joven he de reconocer que "caía", por aquello del "Coleccionismo" mal entendido. Ahora, ya más "maduro", optimizo mucho mis compras, aunque eso no quita para que si una moneda me gusta, la compre si se pone a "tiro"... es decir, a lo que estoy dispuesto a pagar por ella.

Hace tiempo que se está buscando subir la Inflación "oficial", pero eso NO quita para que hace años que la estemos sufriendo "extraoficialmente"... Es de matemáticas de básica: ¿Cuánto han subido en el último decenio los combustibles, la luz, el gas, el agua, los transportes, los alimentos, los impuestos, la presión fiscal, etc.? Seguro que la suma anualizada te da una Inflación de Cojones si a ello sumamos que los salarios se han quedado como si estuvieran en el Polo Norte...

La Recesión está a la puerta de la "esquina"... de aquí al 2020. Y no es que lo diga yo, sino que existe mucho consenso al respecto. Además, la curva de rendimiento en los Bonos se está aplanando y con riesgo de invertirse... lo que casi SIEMPRE ha conducido a una Recesión.

De todas formas, el juli, yo soy de los que opinan que de la Recesión del 2008 NUNCA salimos y sí que ha habido falsos "Cantos de Sirenas"... Necesarios porque sino el Sistema se iba de cabeza al garete y eso es lo que acabará pasando algún día. Esperemos que más tarde que pronto...

# Charizato21: El día en que tenga claro que puede suceder algo así, ya no me verás por aquí... Y me refiero a los días previos que "huelan" a Colapso.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (6 Jul 2018)

Tichy dijo:


> No estoy muy seguro de cual es tu pregunta. Eso sí, aclararte que el ducado austríaco tiene 3,44 gramos de oro. No sé lo que habrás pagado por él pero espero que no hayas pagado pensando comprar 7,7 gramos.
> Aclarar también que si la fecha es 1915 es una reacuñación y por tanto no habrá circulado. Incluso hoy día puedes comprar ducados nuevos, de fecha 1915, en la Austrian Mint.
> En cuanto al precio, los puedes conseguir con un sobrespot inferior al de monedas bullion de tamaño similar, los 1/10 de onza de filarmónicas, maples, etc. Yo prefiero estas reacuñaciones (ducados, coronas y florines), tanto por el precio como simplemente porque me resultan más bonitas, pero eso ya es cuestión de gustos.
> Lo dicho, espero que lo de 7,7 haya sido un error al teclear.



Buenos días ! Perdón Tichy y Fernando, tecleé mal, son efectivamente 3.44 gramos, de esos gramos restad las impurezas pero queda en una moneda exquisita para tener como seguro. 

Por cierto, comprarías lote de 20 monedas de plata de Grecia? Las del búho precisamente, 1 oz x 20 x 16.9 euros cada una? O vosotros sois de comprar varias monedas en una compra? Para mi las de buho son una verdadera belleza en acuñación. 

PD: Me ha dejado con el café temblando la noticia de hoy... Se prevee un crash?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2018)

Hola, Bohemian: La aleación en esas monedas es muy poca, así que su contenido en Oro está muy bien.

Respecto a la primera pregunta: esto es muy aleatorio y va por "gustos". Las del Búho no dejan de ser Bullión como otro cualquiera y ese precio es bastante correcto.

En el Bullion lo que se busca es el contenido de la Plata al menor precio posible o se paga un mínimo plus porque exista una mejor aceptación en la moneda, por ejemplo en las Libertades, Eagles, etc., etc.

La compra de monedas más "variadas" es para quienes gustan del Premium y eso supone un sobreprecio importante y como "inversión" es más cuestionable. Yo me dedico más a él, ya que en su momento hice los "deberes" con el Bullión, pero de tanto en tanto sigo acumulando.

En tú caso, Bohemian, creo que deberías dedicarte al Bullión y, si más adelante, te entra el "gusanillo" del Coleccionismo, pues adelante... Pero primero los "cimientos".

Y en cuanto a la segunda pregunta, hace tiempo que algunos esperamos que se produzca un Crash bastante más grave que el ocurrido durante el 2008, por tanto algo realmente DURO y MUY PELIGROSO... El cuándo es algo que NO se puede predecir en cuanto al timing se refiere, pero al paso que vamos NO sería "extraño" que nos pillará en "pelotas", bueno NO a todos, pero SÍ a buena parte de la población. La mayor parte de la gente anda muy "agilipollada" y de Economía sólo sabe lo que sale por la TV... y aún así si le presta atención. Ya sabemos que la Economía, Historia, etc. son muy "aburridas" y mejor prestar atención a la pedorra de la Esteban y Compañía...

Por otro lado, las "medidas" de Trump lo único que hacen es añadir más leña al "fuego" y después cuando éste se extienda ya veremos lo que puede provocar, aunque NADA bueno, sino al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (6 Jul 2018)

Bohemian dijo:


> Buenos días ! Perdón Tichy y Fernando, tecleé mal, son efectivamente 3.44 gramos, de esos gramos restad las impurezas pero queda en una moneda exquisita para tener como seguro.
> 
> Por cierto, comprarías lote de 20 monedas de plata de Grecia? Las del búho precisamente, 1 oz x 20 x 16.9 euros cada una? O vosotros sois de comprar varias monedas en una compra? Para mi las de buho son una verdadera belleza en acuñación.
> 
> PD: Me ha dejado con el café temblando la noticia de hoy... Se prevee un crash?



Sobre el ducado, no quiero parecer picajoso, pero 3,44 es ya el contenido en oro. El peso de la moneda son 3,49. Lo digo por si te animas a comprobarlo. Una pequeña báscula digital hoy día es un accesorio barato e imprescindible para el aficionado.

En cuanto al Búho ateniense, opino como Fernando. Para el bullion puro, prefiero comprar la que esté más barata en cada momento. Hombre, si la diferencia son un par de centimos por moneda, yo preferiría ésta o un canguro australiano a las maples, que tienden a ponerse “feas”. Pero no pagaría un euro más la moneda para comprar libertades o eagles, es mi opinión. Por cierto, a pesar de la imagen, la moneda no es griega. Está hecha en la mint de Nueva Zelanda y el facial es de Niue (cosa que no me gusta, a igualdad de precio yo compraría canguros).


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Jul 2018)

¡cáspita! no ha llegado el crash estos chinos me han decepcionado con su tímida respuesta ... pero como han incluido aranceles a la carne de cerdo, algo ganamos aquí, en esta zona de cerdos donde vivo.

Si, reconozco que me equivoqué nuevamente apostando todo al VIX apalancado, TVIX ¡Esto me pasa por no leer poesía! Ahí reside el verdadero conocimiento; ya el gran poeta Martí i Pol intuía como sería ese momento de ocaso del crash: 

" Comenzará un verano el fin del mundo,
sin disturbios proféticos ni trompetas,
indolentemente, como si fuera un ensayo
de fin del mundo y no el fin mismo."


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Me resulta cuanto menos curioso observar cómo "interpretas" tú los mercados financieros... En fin, es tu dinero, pero esa forma de apalancarse requiere de una mayor experiencia. NO es que no puedas andar "acertado" en tus "percepciones", pero las aplicas a destiempo, es decir NO aciertas el "timing" y eso suele hacer unos "rotos" importantes en los bolsillos...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (6 Jul 2018)

Atentos todos ahora a las 14:30 y el NFP, creo que despues de las reacciones inciales, al final del dia una vez las cosas asentadas, veremos mas clara la direccion del metal a corto y medio plazo.

Y acordaos que hoy no hay COT, creo que sale el lunes por haber sido festivo USA el miercoles.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Jul 2018)

Un asunto sumamente interesante a tener en cuenta

Jim Rickards publicó un artículo con el siguiente encabezado: 
"Este puede ser el comentario más importante que he escrito. Este es el por qué"

As The Currency Reset Begins - Get Gold As It Is "Where The Whole World Is Heading" - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer


indica que China está manipulando/interviniendo los SDR, Special Drawing Rights (español los DEG, derechos especiales de giro) vinculando el oro al SDR; intenta mantener la paridad SDR / GLD 

"un nuevo sistema basado en un híbrido de dólares, oro y el dinero mundial del FMI, los SDR, es inevitable".


----------



## FranMen (6 Jul 2018)

En cuanto al handicap del sobreprecio del paladio y platino por el iva no tengo nada que decir. En cuanto a su uso como moneda vuelvo a lo mismo, como tú dices el oro y la plata han sido siempre dinero, en parte por su capacidades de atesoramiento, por su escasez, pero también por motivos más etéreos, por su atractivo, por su historia de valor.
El paladio y el platino cumplen los requisitos de atesoramiento, son más escasos que el oro y la plata, no se han usado históricamente como moneda entre otras cosas por su reciente descubrimiento: siglo XVIII y XIX.
En cuanto a sus futuros usos preveo que serán necesarios para aleaciones de alta calidad que sean resistentes a corrosión, con características especiales, que en el día a día pueden ser sustituidas por otras de peor calidad y más baratas pero que para usos específicos sean imprescindibles y me imagino que se convertirán en materias primas estratégicas para los paises máxime si tenemos en cuenta que pocos países las producen, la inestabilidad mundial y que los mercados cada vez se están cerrando más .


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Sigo sin "verlo"... Como "dinero" existen también otras Materias Primas como las piedras preciosas (diamante, painita, etc.), pero está claro que la aceptación cultural e histórica se ha inclinado por el Oro y la Plata. Eso es INCUESTIONABLE.

Lo que NO quita para que el Platino y el Paladio puedan ser muy importantes y estratégicos en el futuro, pero por otras razones que no van a tener nada que ver con el tema monetario. Vamos, eso es lo que pienso en estos momentos. Además, esto requeriría de un proceso muy amplio en el tiempo y, francamente, NO creo que se produzca y tampoco que estén por la "labor"...

Por otro lado, NO veo a los hindúes y chinos comprando Platino y Paladio en vez de los MPs más tradicionales en aquellas latitudes y también en las nuestras...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (6 Jul 2018)

Te doy la razón, pero el motivo no es lógico, lo que más pesa con el oro y la plata es la tradición. Eso no es inmutable y es susceptible de cambiar (aunque no por ahora, pero otros mantras ya han caído como él comprar vivienda en propiedad o formar una familia)


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Es lo que hay... aunque sea por tradición. Y hay "mantras" que debieran mantenerse: como la propiedad de la Vivienda (adquirida a buen precio) y la formación de una familia. Fíjate que has citado dos elementos que han creado una fuerte distorsión en nuestra Sociedad en tiempos relativamente recientes y... EMPEORANDO.

Y siguiendo con el mensaje "catastrofista", ahí dejo esto...

La Carta de la Bolsa -

En fin, si esto es "normal"...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (6 Jul 2018)

Como no tienen suficiente con tenerlo todo, nos roban hasta el futuro!


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Pronto -en unos días- se iniciará un período que estacionalmente suele ser favorable al Oro... Eso hace años que lo vengo explicando por este hilo y, por regla general, suele cumplirse. Os dejo un artículo que abunda en ello...

Jul 06, Gold Selling Exhausting Adam Hamilton 321gold ...inc ...s

Y este otro artículo avala mi opinión sobre lo qué les espera a Turquía y al resto de los países emergentes... aunque por aquí tampoco las cosas van a ir bien.

Turquía sube tipos en una reunión de urgencia para detener el desplome de la lira - elEconomista.es

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Foro de expertos: Estrategias ante el creciente miedo a una guerra comercial | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Fantástico artículo de Moisés Romero y que os enlazo...

- https://es.investing.com/analysis/e...rca-no-se-que-hacer-con-mis-ahorros-200223201

Y, ciertamente, estamos viviendo una represión en el ahorro conservador que NO tiene precedentes desde hace siglos, que se dice pronto... Y ya lo que es una auténtica tomadura de pelo es que nuestro dinero, depositado en el circuito financiero, sirva para "conceder" préstamos a elevado interés. Algo NO "cuadra" o más bien... SÍ. En su momento, DECIDIERON cercenar el ahorro conservador y hacer que la gente tomará riesgos más allá de su perfil inversor, de ahí el auge de los Fondos de Inversión y Planes de Pensiones, aparte del "tradicional" sector Inmobiliario...

El final de todo esto va a ser el MAYOR ROBO de la Historia... Sólo falta esperar a que REVIENTEN las Bolsas y que REVENTARÁN... más tarde o más pronto. Y eso va a ser lo de menos...

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (9 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Fantástico artículo de Moisés Romero y que os enlazo...
> 
> - https://es.investing.com/analysis/e...rca-no-se-que-hacer-con-mis-ahorros-200223201
> 
> ...




Al principio se conformaban con robar en los intereses (hasta llegar al 0%), y luego decidieron ir a robar también el capital de los ahorradores.

Es decir, no es que la gente no gane dinero al "invertir", sino que lo pierda


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Jul 2018)

Fernando, llega el verano, aprovecharé para leer, si puede ser recomiéndame tres libros imprescindibles que debería leer antes de palmarla, ensayo del bueno, no literatura, ni poesía, ni teatro ...; gracias. 

¡ah! Acepto biografías


----------



## LPMCL (9 Jul 2018)

Todo lo que apoye la estrategia de los amos, se le da luz verde. En este caso, imposibilitar vivir de los ahorros (tener tiempo para pensar, estar sanos, leer, discutir, crearse una opinión contra la narrativa oficial.. etc).

La posición larga, multianual, short UST, vigente desde la posguerra, se acabó con Paul Vaulcker y no volverá hasta que los BC dejen de meter desesperadamente la mano en la actual política monetaria. Nos obligan a todos a ser traders; mientras mantengan la renta variable inflada, todo OK. 

También obligaran a que trabajemos hasta los 70 (y el ingenuo de Keynes predecía que al final del sXX las semanas serian de 15h ). Se le escapó el ángulo de control, vía la necesidad de mantenernos siervos de la deuda.

En este esquema el oro es protagonista también, como todos sabéis aquí.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2018 at 15:14 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> Fernando, llega el verano, aprovecharé para leer, si puede ser recomiéndame tres libros imprescindibles que debería leer antes de palmarla, ensayo del bueno, no literatura, ni poesía, ni teatro ...; gracias.
> 
> ¡ah! Acepto biografías



Alguien que, no solo lee, sino que pide ensayo… una raza en extinción…

Me permito contribuir con mi grano de arena: ensayo financiero-económico o cualquier área?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Son muchos los libros que podría recomendarte. Como me pides sólo tres títulos, te doy algunos de reciente lectura (dos de ellos releídos de nuevo):

- "El Cisne negro. El impacto de lo altamente improbable", de Nassim N. Taleb. Ese es un libro IMPRESCINDIBLE para "entender" muchas cosas... También me han recomendado el último del mismo autor: "Antifrágil". 

- "La legión perdida", de Santiago Posteguillo. Aunque me vale cualquiera de la trilogía dedicada al emperador romano Trajano (el mejor de largo que tuvo Roma). Éste es el último de dicha trilogía. También tiene una muy interesante dedicada a Escipión el Africano. Son libros muy currados y que su tamaño no te "asusten". Se leen muy fácilmente.

- "Operación Hagen", de Felipe Botaya. Ficción histórica enmarcada a finales de la 2ª Guerra Mundial. A nivel personal, teniendo en cuenta los años que llevo dedicado a este tema, algo más que "ficción" y que nos debiera hacer "reflexionar" sobre la Historia moderna que nos han "vendido".

En fin, te doy temas muy variados. El primero es de "obligada" lectura... El segundo te hará replantearte si realmente hemos "evolucionado" en cuanto a "emprendimiento" y al sobreesfuerzo... El tercero puede ser más real de lo que muchos se piensan...

Saludos.

Edito: Te dejo una de mis frases favoritas de Taleb: "A diferencia de lo bien definido, un juego preciso como la ruleta rusa, donde los riesgos son visibles para cualquier persona capaz de multiplicar y dividir por seis, no se oberva el cañón de la realidad". DEMOLEDOR...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La dependencia de la economía española del BCE

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (10 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - La dependencia de la economía española del BCE
> 
> Saludos.



Subir tipos de interés con unos salarios cada vez más bajos me parece una verdadera estupidez por parte de Draghi. Aquellos con una hipoteca variable la van a pasar jodidas éste año.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2018)

Hola, Bohemian: Está claro... y ya no digo si nos vamos a la "media" en los tipos de interés previos a la Crisis del 2008.

Ahora bien, también la gente que se ha hipotecado desde entonces ha tenido la opción de hacerlo a tipo fijo, aprovechando que habían -y hay- ofertas interesantes, perooooo hay demasiada incultura financiera...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

2018 Sound Money Index Results Announced

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Jul 2018)

Parece que oficialmente la mierda ya explotó.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2018)

Hablando de MIERDA...

Una grabación de Corinna desvela un posible blanqueo de dinero del rey emérito

¡Ay! que lo de los "40 ladrones" se queda en NADA en nuestro país... Ahora veremos si hay COJONES para entrar a fondo en este asunto... aunque me temo que NO los va a haber.

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (11 Jul 2018)

Buenas.

Reina pero no gobierna, o eso dicen. Lo mismo da que da lo mismo; tanto monta, monta tanto... la monarquía sigue siendo intocable.
:



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Fantástico artículo de Moisés Romero y que os enlazo...
> 
> - https://es.investing.com/analysis/e...rca-no-se-que-hacer-con-mis-ahorros-200223201
> 
> ...



Hablando de dinero a interés "el que me salga de los cojo..." 

Simple e interesante vídeo sobre la crisis que se avecina a resultas de las deudas soberanas y el próximo cierre del grifo por el BCE
::







El vídeo remite a un canal que transmitirá un directo el próximo viernes 13.
Salu2

:fiufiu:


----------



## conde84 (11 Jul 2018)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Reina pero no gobierna, o eso dicen. Lo mismo da que da lo mismo; tanto monta, monta tanto... la monarquía sigue siendo intocable.
> :
> ...



Bueno, viniendo del bueno de JL, todo acabará en que la culpa es de los reptilianos, que ayudados por los Illuminati 
que viven dentro de la tierra hueca ,quieren una gran crisis para que así los ummitas se enriquezcan en su nueva llegada al planeta, obteniendo pingües beneficios de todo esto.

Aún recuerdo un vídeo suyo viniendo a decir que había dinero desaparecido del sistema financiero y se lo estaban llevando los extraterrestres.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os enlazo un artículo que mantiene posiciones muy cercanas a las que venimos teniendo aquí desde hace ya bastante tiempo...

- 2018 May Mark the Beginning of an

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Jul 2018)

Parece que el oro aguanta ese soporte de 1242 que mencionabas, que ya ha sido atacado dos veces, pero es incapaz de separarse de él. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: Pues, SÍ, el soporte está aguantando y, en el peor de los casos, si lo perdiera nos iríamos a uno más sólido y que está situado en los $1208,60, pero ahora mismo sigo creyendo que nos iremos hacia arriba y camino de esos $1353,20 donde se ha "estrellado" en varias ocasiones... Y también sigo creyendo que este año se verán los $1400...

Yo, por mi parte, he aprovechado estos precios para añadir al "cofre" un poco más del metal dorado. Sin embargo, la que sigue estando MUY BARATA es la Plata, pero ya ves no hay "tutia"...

En fin, yo no tengo ninguna "prisa" y el "excedente" me "quema" que esté en el circuito bancario, así que seguiremos promediando en el tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (12 Jul 2018)

Os dejo estos dos videos,siempre va bien ver los maximos puntos de vista, la segunda parte del primer y segundo video habla de oro, recomiendo verlo entero, un saludo.

La razón de los aranceles: El 'cáncer hipercapitalista' - Keiser Report en español (E1251) - YouTube

Éxpdo empresarial: "El 'Brexit' es un herpes político" - Keiser Report en español (E1252) - YouTube


----------



## el juli (13 Jul 2018)

¿habéis visto el IPC de junio?

Vamos camino de una inflación significativa.... que es un nuevo robo a los pobres y clases medias


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2018)

Hola, el juli: Ahí dejo la noticia...

- El IPC se dispara hasta el 2,3% en junio, su nivel más alto en 14 meses

Y si ésta es la Inflación "oficial", ya me diréis cuál puede ser la REAL... Es fácil de calcular y se trata de comprobar el deterioro del poder adquisitivo, especialmente en la clase media y que es la que mantiene TODO este "cotarro"...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Jul 2018)

conde84 dijo:


> Bueno, viniendo del bueno de JL, todo acabará en que la culpa es de los reptilianos, que ayudados por los Illuminati
> que viven dentro de la tierra hueca ,quieren una gran crisis para que así los ummitas se enriquezcan en su nueva llegada al planeta, obteniendo pingües beneficios de todo esto.
> 
> Aún recuerdo un vídeo suyo viniendo a decir que había dinero desaparecido del sistema financiero y se lo estaban llevando los extraterrestres.



Cierto lo que comentas pero este vídeo es de calidad, lo que indica coincide con la realidad, por otra parte nada nuevo que no sepamos; sólo diría que hay un error en lugar de Vicenç habla de Vincent refiriéndose a Vicenç Navarro, el resto es verídico, incuestionable, auténtico, ...

Falta la segunda parte, pero pienso que el detonante que hará estallar la zona Euro posiblemente se inicie en Italia. 

Por otro lado sigo siendo bajista en el oro, estas turbulencias italianas están llevando a una caídas del cambio EUR / USD y los aprovechategui conocidos presionan a la baja el oro ... veremos hasta cuando


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Bueno, no he visto el vídeo porque tengo otras prioridades y no hay tiempo para todo. Por lo que leí a conde84, el individuo en cuestión parece muy cercano a los postulados de David Icke y otros de "corte" parecido. Bien, fuera de la cuestión "reptiliana", no es menos cierto que hay gente ahí que sabe de Economía y Finanzas. Precisamente, a Icke lo recuerdo por haber escrito uno de los mejores artículos que he leído sobre el tema de la conspiración en el mundo económico-financiero.

Respecto al Oro, yo NO lo veré "bajista" mientras no perfore de forma clara los $1208,60 y eso, de momento, no parece que se vaya a ver a corto plazo, aunque igual me equivoco... vete a saber.

Por el contrario, en la Plata SÍ que se observa un deterioro MUY PREOCUPANTE... Es aquí donde tengo una visión más negativa y ya sabéis que yo soy eminentemente "platero".

NO, no creo que sean las "turbulencias" italianas las que estén afectando al par EUR/USD. Hay otras cuestiones que son más relevantes... y lo de Italia será verdaderamente importante cuando "toque", aunque te diré que están en ello y no lo están haciendo mal, al menos de momento...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Jul 2018)

Fernando si, cierto que lo de Italia es algo menor en este momento ... 
os dejo esto sumamente interesante, artículo de ayer de David Brady

*"China toma el control de la manipulación de los precios del ORO disminuyendo el poder del COMEX" .. 
*

Cita en el mismo la creencia de Jim Rickards de que el oro está vinculado a la moneda del FMI, los SDR (Derechos Especiales de Giro), que China y el FMI se están coordinando para mantener el rango de los SRD contra el oro.

Plantea escenario de un soporte para el oro en torno a los 1200 y escenarios de revaluación sumamente interesantes, así finaliza el artículo: " si ves que los Bullion Banks - HSBC, JP Morgan, UBS, ... - cargan en el lado largo, es una buena señal de que el oro está subiendo". ¡¡Habrá que estar muy atento al COT !!




El enlace: CHINA takes control of GOLD from the COMEX


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Yo estoy totalmente convencido de que China es uno de los principales "actores" en la manipulación del Oro, de manera que si toma el "control" del Comex es IRRELEVANTE, al menos para mí. A fin de cuentas, me importa un rábano que el "controlador" en este tema sea "amarillo" o de otro "color"... puesto que el "resultante final" es el MISMO: deprimir el precio del Oro.

Bueno, no hace falta que lo diga Jim Rickards, puesto que ya llevo tiempo avanzando los soportes y resistencias más relevantes. Total, son "habas contadas"... Sin embargo, algunos de los que vamos en FÍSICO sólo tenemos en cuenta el AT para optimizar los precios de entrada, pero NO porque creamos en él, ni muchísimo menos... Ciertamente, los que van en "papel" -la gran mayoría- SÍ que se mueven en función de lo que determine el AT. Luego, en la práctica, cuando las "manos fuertes" quieren, éste NO sirve para NADA. Una simple cuestión matemática: tienen la "pasta" necesaria, pues imponen SUS "reglas" cuando les place, ni más ni menos... Todo lo demás "literatura" y "milongas" asociadas.

Y respecto al COT, os dejo el último... Claro que -insisto en ello- son datos atrasados, aunque se publique los Viernes, de manera que NO se entiende mucho el porqué de la caída del Oro...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - July 13, 2018

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un buen artículo, aunque tiene "claros y oscuros" de carácter ideológico...

- Economía: La inmoral tendencia a aumentar la deuda pública

Tendría que añadir que la situación del "desmadre" en la Deuda pública española se debe a los Gobiernos de Rajoy y eso es INCUESTIONABLE... Simplemente, hay que comparar los datos de la salida de Zapatero -otro que se las trae...- con los de Rajoy. Y eso ESTÁ AHÍ, tanto si gusta como si no.

Obviamente, los Gobiernos de Rajoy han seguido la misma senda de los demás países occidentales y donde la "patada adelante" es la única política monetaria a seguir... Por tanto, NO es algo sólo achacable a nuestro país y, más bien, es un mal generalizado.

No es menos cierto que existe una gran desigualdad a la hora de pagar impuesto o recibir ayudas. Muchas de éstas últimas son NECESARIAS, pero no es menos cierto que existe instalada mucha picaresca alrededor de las mismas y que se debería combatir de forma eficiente.

Y también es MUY CIERTO que gastamos mucho dinero en auténticas absurdidades: a nuestros militares NO se les ha perdido nada en estos mundos de Dios, de manera que es una partida que podría ahorrarse...

Otra NO menos sangrante son las ayudas sociales y demás derechos para aquellos que NO son ciudadanos españoles y que pasan por delante de los mismos... Una auténtica incongruencia y más cuando vemos que es una "ganga" ser musulmán en España y eso a pesar de que hemos combatido al Islam durante muchos Siglos.

En fin, que existen muchas partidas donde ahorrar y también donde gastar más y mejor...

En cuanto a la Deuda, está claro que hay unos "inversores" que lo que buscan es cobrar "intereses" y poco más, porque sino NO se entiende el interés en "invertir" en lugares que son más propios del Secano financiero. Por tanto, si un día NO cobran -lo más probable...- será o debería ser un problema exclusivo de ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (16 Jul 2018)

Dice Centeno....

Las luces rojas están todas encendidas, y estos son los hitos del camino al abismo:

Desaceleración ya en marcha: aumento del gasto clientelar y subida de impuestos para pagar sus desmanes → agravamiento de la desaceleración→ déficit publico fuera de control por encima del 3% → aumento del precio de la energía, que hundirá más el crecimiento y el empleo → aumento de la inflación → aumento de la aversión al riesgo en los mercados financieros → cese de compra de la deuda por el BCE → España no podrá financiar sus déficits ni refinanciar su deuda en los mercados a intereses asumibles → quiebra de las pensiones sostenidas con deuda


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2018)

Hola, el juli: Os dejo el artículo de Centeno...

Deuda pública: El frente populismo económico que nos llevará al colapso

Es un buen artículo, pero al bueno de Centeno le traicionan también los "colores", de manera que es aceptable su crítica y muchos de los datos que proporciona son verídicos, a pesar de lo que diga la propaganda "oficialista"... Eso NO quita para que en su "Populismo" deba añadir también a esos codiciosos del Poder que son la "partida" de Ciudadanos y que tanto parecen gustar a Centeno. Éste haría bien en "desgranar" el programa económico de estos "pollos" y "desenmascarar" los "Cantos de Sirenas" que promulga esa formación política. A fin de cuentas, Ciudadanos NO es diferente a los demás partidos políticos y "vende" los "mensajes" que saben tienen su espacio electoral.

Y a Centeno se le va la "pinza" cuando dice que Franco creó la "clase media"... Cuando murió Franco, a finales del 1975, nuestra "clase media" NO podía compararse con la media europea y estaba muy empobrecida respecto a la misma. Una cosa es que por pura "evolución" apareciera y otra que fue "creada" por el Dictador. SIEMPRE he dicho en este hilo que uno de los motivos de nuestro ATRASO se debió a que el Plan Marshall pasó de largo por nuestro país, sino otro gallo habría cantado...

Es INDUDABLE que hemos tenido unos Gobiernos HORROROSOS desde la "creación" de la Transición (que esa SÍ que fue "creada"), pero si hemos salido adelante es porque este país presentaba unas condiciones que favorecían la inversión extranjera y eso contribuyó a crear trabajo con unas mejores condiciones laborales, tanto en derechos como en salarios. Luego, ya vendría el ESPOLIO desde las clases dirigentes y cuyas consecuencias estamos viviendo...

Y respecto a las Pensiones, está claro que algo con cara y ojos habrá que hacer, pero al menos el actual Gobierno ha sido más "sensible" en este asunto y lejano del BORREGUISMO que aquí había aplicado el PP. Sólo falta ver las movilizaciones realizadas por los jubilados y que merecen un APLAUSO, digan lo que digan algunos de los muchos "indigentes mentales" que asolan nuestro país.

Una situación parecida a Grecia, tanto en las Pensiones como en otros asuntos, es MUY DIFÍCIL que se dé en España y si fuera así... la situación sería muy parecida en buena parte de Occidente. Por tanto, NO es un problema exclusivo de España ni de los PIGS, sino algo que tiene un carácter GLOBAL. ¿O queremos desconocer (cuando nos interesa) el montante de la Deuda mundial? La solución a esto pasa por un RESET o una QUITA CONSIDERABLE de la misma, tanto para España como para la casi totalidad del planeta... Decir lo contrario, SÍ que es "Populismo".

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (17 Jul 2018)

Independientemente de que podamos coincidir o no con Centeno, su virtud está en alertar del peligro, en denunciar una situación insostenible que pagaremos muy cara.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2018)

Hola, el juli: Es conocida en este hilo, y por extensión al foro, mi posición muy favorable a D. Roberto Centeno, perooooo en lo que se refiere EXCLUSIVAMENTE a sus estudios y denuncias sobre la situación económica en nuestro país. En ello están también Juan Laborda y otros prestigiosos economistas que NO veremos en los mass mierda más populares y controlados por el Poder FÁCTICO y que, normalmente, NO coincide con lo votado, ya que está todo CONTROLADO y DIRIGIDO por "otros"...

Lo que me sobran del Sr. Centeno son sus posicionamientos "ideológicos", pero bueno tiene derecho a expresar su opinión, al igual que lo hacemos los demás... En mi caso, cuando me topo con lo que NO estoy de acuerdo, pues paso de largo. Eso NO quita para que haya que APLAUDIR la labor del Sr. Centeno y al que, realmente, le preocupa la situación de nuestro país.

Y ya que he citado a Juan Laborda, os dejo esto de él...

El bravucón Donald Trump y el dilema Robert Triffin

Por cierto, la UE tendría que alejarse más de los EE.UU., ya que somos "enemigos" de ese país, al menos según el "pelo de panocha", y acercarnos más a Rusia. Dejarnos de sancionarla y tener una mayor cooperación comercial con ese país, aparte de abrir un tratado de NO AGRESIÓN, aunque en la práctica eso tendría el valor que tendría... Muchos de los problemas en la UE se los debemos a los EE.UU. y NO a Rusia... Por ejemplo, la Crisis subprime nos vino "exportada" por quienes TODOS sabemos y como esa muchas otras...

Y, por último, el juli te agradezco tus intervenciones en este hilo y que anda bastante "paradito", ya sea por vacaciones, el "veranito" o, simplemente, pereza a la hora de escribir...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (17 Jul 2018)

Llevo días prestando especial interés a la evolución de las posiciones abiertas GC, desde que empezó el desplome. Lo normal en estos ciclos es que disminuyan (es decir, los largos las cierran ante la presion y el total de PA se reduce). Pero esta pasando justo lo contrario y con bastante volumen: +4’277 ayer, +11’426 el viernes, +3’421 jueves, +3’724 miércoles… (las de hoy lo sabremos mañana, pero preveo una buena cifra).

¿Qué significa todo esto? Pues que alguien está poniéndose masivamente corto. Saber quién, es la clave para entender qué precios nos esperan las próximas semanas. 

Espero que sean los MM y no los COMMs. Y especialmente dentro de los COMMs, que los Swap dealers hayan reducido muchos cortos (en el disagregated COT report).

Decir que no deberíamos estar especulando y jugando a adivinanzas si se publicaran diariamente los datos de posiciones abiertas, algo tecnológicamente más que posible. El TOCOM ya los daba hace tiempo, pero Goldman y cia. presionaron para cambiarlo a esta mierda de tener el COT solo los viernes y con datos solo hasta el martes previo (un insulto más).

Desplomes como el de hoy, suelen hacerse a partir del miércoles, para que no aparezcan en el COT viernes de esta semana (trucos de nuestros amigos los BBanks). Hoy es diferente, les da igual que veamos qué ha pasado, quien esta en un lado y quien en el otro este mismo viernes. Veremos qué significa esto. 
Este desplome tiene algo de especial que no llego a entender, pero me temo que hay que esperar al viernes 22h para tener más datos.

Personalmente, cerré mis cortos demasiado pronto (con buen beneficio, pero pronto). Ahora estoy en cash. Pero probablemente esta semana abra largos.


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Jul 2018)

Respecto de Centeno es un eminente economista con claroscuros, un par de anécdotas, la oscura hizo campaña por pelopaja, la clara fue el primero que comentó públicamente hace años y con amplios detalles lo de campechano I, que cobraba comisión por barril 

También hay un patrón que suele producirse antes y después de un comunicado importante de la FED, aprietan los botones de reset con fuerza; hoy se produjo, tuvimos a las 16:00h Spain los cantos de Powell, presidente de la FED. 


En relación al Gold, sigo pensando que va a ir más abajo, pero hay algo que aunque F indica que no preste atención, me escama: "con la caída de hoy las acciones mineras casi no se han modificado". Mañana habrá rebote, pienso que el jueves o máximo el viernes sabremos hacía donde se dirige


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Jul 2018)

Hasta el viernes no se podrá intuir la dirección, veo que están presionando el botón y aguantando, no me había fijado que hoy, dentro de unas horas, vuelve nuevamente a dar testimonio de que todo va genial, de maravilla, el Presidente de la FED, Jerome H. Powell: "Informe semestral de política monetaria al Congreso ante el Comité de Servicios Financieros, Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos" y más tarde, pasadas unas horas, el Libro Beige

Así que hoy miércoles nada, quien sabe si vuelven presionar como ayer, pero de la dirección no sabremos hacía donde se dirige no sabremos, el jueves un repunte habitual en estos casos y el viernes, el viernes si, ese día se despejarán la duda de la tendencia ... pienso, a esperar ...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Cuando suceden cosas como las que ahora estamos viviendo en los MPs, tiro de hemeroteca y me voy a los "pronósticos" de Goldman Sachs...

Bien, a finales del pasado año dieron sus "precios objetivos" para mediados del 2018 -ocho-: $1200 en el Oro y $16 en la Plata... Vaya, vaya... parece que una vez más no iban "desencaminados"... ¿Por qué será? En fin, una pregunta "tonta".

En el Oro es posible que busquen la zona de los $1208,60 y si quieren hacer DAÑO DE VERDAD, pues podría verse la zona de los $1188,10 - $1150. Eso, ahora mismo lo veo MUY IMPROBABLE y sigo pensando que acabará rebotando. El RSI muestra una sobreventa brutal y, de acuerdo a ese indicador, es COMPRA CLARA.

Y en la Plata ya avisé de que se vislumbraba un panorama poco alentador y aquí también está el RSI MUY SOBREVENDIDO. Curiosamente, ese indicador muestra niveles parecidos en ambos MPs. Sin embargo, en la Plata NO soy optimista en estos momentos... Vamos a esperar qué hace si toca los $15,371 y, si los pierde claramente, puede irse bastante más abajo. Hay algo que sigo, y que también comenté en el hilo, y es la "correlación" que parece haber recuperado en relación al Cobre...

Y la "política" seguida en el COT debería estar prohibida. A fin de cuentas, NO deja de ser "información privilegiada" de forma SOTERRADA...

Por cierto, si el amigo B-R-A-X-T-O-N lee este post, le agradeceré se ponga en contacto conmigo.

Saludos.

Edito: # Charizato21, sobre el "campechano" he escrito mucho en el pasado y de sus "andanzas"... De hecho, fui bastante activo en este sentido en otro foro e incluso llegaron a "advertirme"... Bien, ahora dejo el enlace a algo que en aquellos tiempos publiqué de una fuente mucho más sólida, pero para el caso ya sirve...

Carta secreta del rey al sha

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Jul 2018)

Es que somos especuladores que, en lugar de especular sobre por dónde va a ir el mercado, nos vemos obligados a especular por donde va a ir goldman sachs.

Por bastante menos que esto se dictaban sentencias de cadena perpetua, en la era que precedió al fin de la historia.


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPMCL: Cuando suceden cosas como las que ahora estamos viviendo en los MPs, tiro de hemeroteca y me voy a los "pronósticos" de Goldman Sachs...
> 
> Bien, a finales del pasado año dieron sus "precios objetivos" para mediados del 2018 -ocho-: $1200 en el Oro y $16 en la Plata... Vaya, vaya... parece que una vez más no iban "desencaminados"... ¿Por qué será? En fin, una pregunta "tonta".
> 
> ...



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (18 Jul 2018)

Cuanto más bruscamente bajen, más bruscamente subirán. Está próxima la claudicación. Es sólo una opinión, pero creo que las dos próximas semanas serán de bajadas, momento bueno para comprar. En algún momento en agosto o primeros de septiembre se dará la vuelta con fuerza. No sé si alguien pensará así y si hay forma de poder corroborarlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Estacionalmente es así en el Oro y NO en la Plata... Yo sigo pensando que Agosto/Septiembre serán alcistas para el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## CaraCortada (18 Jul 2018)

Hallan en Perú una mina de 'oro blanco' que podría ser la más grande del mundo - RT


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Jul 2018)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Hallan en Perú una mina de 'oro blanco' que podría ser la más grande del mundo - RT



No me lo acabo de creer pero en todo caso lo que es una auténtica mina es la empresa en cuestión: "Plateau Energy Metals Inc (PLU)" desde agosto de 2016 un 500% ... y en los últimos meses ... en Mayo subió un 79,31%, en junio 20,19% y en lo que llevamos de mes de julio un 25,60% y


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: PLU tiene el comportamiento propio de los CHICHARROS... Hoy andaba por los 1,59 Dólares Canadienses, pero en el plazo de 1 año se pudo comprar a 0,26 y está muy lejos de sus máximos del 1 de Enero del 2011... ¡7,20!

Lo dicho es una empresa muy ESPECULATIVA y, por lo tanto, no sé hasta qué punto la noticia tiene la veracidad que se le puede otorgar... Aquí habría que ser "paciente", a no ser que se desee especular a corto plazo y aún así...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2018)

Bueno, el BCE tiene un mayor número de Bonos alemanes, franceses e... ¡italianos! Y creo que nuestra Deuda representa poco más del 13% en el BCE... Eso SÍ, el 44% del total está en manos extranjeras.

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (19 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPMCL: Cuando suceden cosas como las que ahora estamos viviendo en los MPs, tiro de hemeroteca y me voy a los "pronósticos" de Goldman Sachs...
> 
> Bien, a finales del pasado año dieron sus "precios objetivos" para mediados del 2018 -ocho-: $1200 en el Oro y $16 en la Plata... Vaya, vaya... parece que una vez más no iban "desencaminados"... ¿Por qué será? En fin, una pregunta "tonta".
> 
> ...



Los pronosticos de Goldman no son una variable en mi sistema pero quizas deberia anadirlo LOL


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Aparte del FÍSICO que puedas tener, creo que te dedicas también a tradear con los MPs... perooooo ya te entiendo en que NO es para ti muy relevante lo que diga o haga Goldman Sachs, pero independientemente de eso, está MUY CLARO que esos "pollos" suelen CLAVAR los precios... aún recuerdo cuando lo hicieron con los $1050.

Para muchos de los que compramos promediando, es decir poquito a poquito, pues los precios que vemos son MUY BUENOS y, aunque compré hace muy poco tiempo, voy a esperar a ver un suelo creíble en el Oro y también en la Plata...

Deberíamos tener una VISIÓN MÁS AMPLIA de lo que está sucediendo en las Materias Primas, especialmente en el sector de los Metales. Hay un auténtico DESPLOME en el Cobre, así como en el Zinc, Níquel, Plomo, etc., al igual que en los MPs, ya sea en la Plata, Platino, Oro... Mucho ¡Ojo! con esto y más si vemos que existe también una "réplica" en un valor "refugio" como es el Yen en su cruce con el Dólar estadounidense.

De todos los MPs, y como ya indiqué en su momento en este hilo, es la Plata la que tiene una "pinta" MUY MALA dentro de los MPs, aunque el Platino tampoco está para "tirar cohetes"...

¿Está avisando todo ello de una próxima Recesión? Pues, algunos pensamos que SÍ y más viendo como el diferencial en la curva de rendimiento del Tesoro estadounidense está a un "paso" de APLANARSE y, por tanto, de INVERTIRSE. Eso conllevaría las consecuencias que muchos sabemos... y que las Bolsas están "ignorando".

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (19 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPMCL: Aparte del FÍSICO que puedas tener, creo que te dedicas también a tradear con los MPs... perooooo ya te entiendo en que NO es para ti muy relevante lo que diga o haga Goldman Sachs, pero independientemente de eso, está MUY CLARO que esos "pollos" suelen CLAVAR los precios... aún recuerdo cuando lo hicieron con los $1050.
> 
> Para muchos de los que compramos promediando, es decir poquito a poquito, pues los precios que vemos son MUY BUENOS y, aunque compré hace muy poco tiempo, voy a esperar a ver un suelo creíble en el Oro y también en la Plata...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando

El COT es pieza clave en mi sistema. Las demás variables tienen mucho menos peso. Pagaría mucho dinero por saber qué pasa diariamente y no esperar al viernes: por ejemplo, el COT de este viernes, sin incorporar lo que ha pasado a partir del martes (especialmente lo de hoy) es información “vieja”. Pero ya vale de lloriquear sobre esto, supongo que es lo que hay. Y si lo ocultan es porque hay información valiosa que ocultar, si no darían Info de posiciones abiertas diarias, serian más transparentes.

El COT es muy bullish (el del ultimo viernes), y con lo que está pasando desde entonces sospecho que mucho más. Y esta vez puede que no sea solo otro ciclo wash & rinse exclusivo del metal, made in JPM y cia… las MMPP, el CNYUSD etc… actuan en sync y puede significar algo más grave. 

Respecto al CNYUSD, mi opinión es que CN responde a las tarifas USA devaluando su moneda para seguir competitivos; pero a la vez quiere seguir acumulando metal al mismo ritmo/precios que antes entonces, ¿qué hacer? Desplomar el precio claro. Creo que te he leído que piensas que CN es el manipulador n°1 del metal, cosa que comparto 100%. La gente piensa que las compras CN ponen un suelo al precio y que sin ellas la onza estaría mucho más baja. Mi teoría es diferente. 

Pero puede que todo esto sean cosas de Trevor…


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Jul 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Hola Fernando
> 
> El COT es pieza clave en mi sistema ...



Ya ni siquiera se puede considerar la histórica relación del oro con el yen, ¡¡¡este último colapsando y sin rebote!! 

Así que LPMCL si te es posible mañana, después de tu análisis del COT, escribe algo de tu visión en este foro.


----------



## MIP (19 Jul 2018)

Buen momento para acumular sanos golden soberanos y krugs hamijos... también buenos tubos de plata mandan, filarmónicas y ASEs

Desde que no tengo un chavo en el banco duermo del tirón sabiendo que mi ahorro duramente ganado no depende de unos psicopatas de Bruselas y Madrid.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# LPMCL: Mira, cuando se creó la Shanghai Gold Exchange -SGE-, ¿alrededor de qué precio se encontraba el Oro? Pues, en torno a los $1233 y ahora dónde está... En fin, podemos cerrar la cuadratura del círculo si explicamos que la SGE no deja de ser una filial del Banco Central de China.

En su momento fue polémica mi actitud negativa hacia la SGE, pero es que muchos esperaban "milagros" de la zorra que guarda las gallinas... A China y a otros países como Rusia les interesan precios bajos en el Oro, puesto que todos sabemos que están acumulando desde hace años, pero especialmente en la última década...

Y China tiene una poderosa "arma" para controlar el mercado: MUCHOS, pero MUCHOS USD... De manera, que el "intercambio" le está favoreciendo en su objetivo. Ya sabemos que se viene especulando mucho acerca de que China quiere tratar de imponer un sustituto al USD como divisa de reserva internacional. Otra cosa es que lo vaya a conseguir... y lo más probable es que acabe teniendo enfrente de sus costas a los portaaviones estadounidenses. 

La devaluación del Yuan en su cruce con el USD era lo previsible, por distintas razones económicas, políticas, etc., etc. Es bastante probable que lo dejen caer hasta la zona de los 0,1439 y ya veremos si se para aquí. Por otro lado, sigo pensando que al USD NO le queda tanta "cuerda" como se comenta por ahí...

SÍ que coincido contigo en que puede haber un "latigazo" alcista muy fuerte en el Oro cuando el desanimo ya sea más que palpable... algo que se está percibiendo en estos momentos. Es más, sigo creyendo que tampoco falta mucho para esto...

En cambio, en la Plata sigo sin verlo claro. Me parece que se está haciendo valer su valor industrial y eso me "huele" a una posible Recesión y que, probablemente, se manifieste a partir de mediados del próximo año... De todas formas, conviene esperar un poco más para contrastar los datos macro que nos vayan llegando. Sin embargo, me dá que NO ando muy equivocado.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # LPMCL: Mira, cuando se creó la Shanghai Gold Exchange -SGE- ...
> 
> ...



Yo yo fuí uno de ellos, ingenuamente pensaba ... ¡¡¡entrega física en el SGE!!! ¡¡¡le quedan cuatro días al COMEX y su 99,99% de papel!!! 

En relación a lo que comentas veremos también la cuerda que le queda al yuan en su devaluación forzada y por afinidad en la manipulación al oro. ayer una reversión del oro increíble, en 40 minutos pasó de 1216 a 1228, lo vi en directo pensé que había empezado ya la IV World War, la sinogringa, pero no, fue potuszanahoria criticando a la Fed: "No me entusiasma" el aumento de las tasas, "el dólar fuerte es "desfavorable"

China "Weaponizes Yuan" - Weakens Fix By Most Since 2016 | Zero Hedge

En fin que las cosas están a punto de la castástrofe colgando de unos "hilitos de plastilina" .. si potuszanahoria presiona a la FED y por casualidad se a intuye que no se subirán tipos el disparo será insólito, increíble


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Supongo que eres joven y algunas cosas se suelen ver con demasiado entusiasmo... Lo digo por tu "apuesta" y la de muchos "metaleros" por la SGE y ya ves el "chasco". A algunos, desde luego, NO nos cogió por sorpresa y es más... esperábamos esa "resolución".

Respecto al enlace que pones, te diré una cosa: una Guerra Comercial de las características que puede avecinarse nos hará más pobres a TODOS... Y es que el SUBNORMAL e IMBÉCIL que "pasta" por la Casa Blanca NO tiene NI idea de lo qué va a provocar...

Una Guerra Comercial en su máximo esplendor puede llevarse el 0,25% del PIB de ambas economías este año. Y la situación podría empeorar el próximo año con una reducción del crecimiento del 0,5% o más... Bien, según las estimaciones "oficiales", China crece del orden del 6%-7% y los Estados Unidos del 2%-3%... Sabiendo esto, ¿quién de los dos países va a resultar más perjudicado? Obviamente, el país al que representa el "pelo de panocha"... 

Sin embargo, el problema NO se ciñe a estos dos países y existe algo que se conoce como "vasos comunicantes" y TODO el mundo acabará sintiendo sus efectos. Y es que los estadounidenses han elegido a un tipo que debe leer poco o nada y ya NO digo sobre la propia Historia de su país...

Digo esto porque se cree que los aranceles estadounidenses Smoot-Hawley promulgados en 1930, inspiraron una Guerra Comercial y condujeron a una fuerte caída en el Comercio mundial. Recuerdo un estudio que leí y que indicaba que éste disminuyó un 66% entre 1929 y 1934, mientras que las exportaciones e importaciones de EE.UU. hacia y desde Europa cayeron alrededor de dos tercios...

Además, en este escenario que puede abrirse, China puede hacer mucho daño y atacar a la Agricultura estadounidense... donde Trump tuvo una gran mayoría de votantes. También puede desencadenar un infierno en la Guerra de Divisas y el USD acabará perdiendo bastante de su Poder... Ahora Trump y los suyos andan muy "gallitos", pero cuando se vean los resultados dentro de la Economía americana ya hablaremos... Y los contribuyentes americanos que vayan preparando el "bolsillo", que esto NO les va a salir "gratis", ni mucho menos...

Lógicamente, China también se va a ver afectada, pero con una Economía tan intervenida, tiene mucho más margen de maniobra que un Imperio que se está DESMORONANDO... El "pelo de panocha" es el equivalente a los últimos y pésimos emperadores romanos. Si hasta le acompaña la "jeta"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2018)

Pero... ¿para qué necesitamos a la Monarquía? Tiene su GUASA contribuir para alimentar a algo que NADIE ha elegido...

Reina Letizia: La sorprendente escena del filme perdido sobre Corinna, Juan Carlos, Letizia y Felipe

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (20 Jul 2018)

Encontrado barco ruso hundido en 1905 con una posible carga de 200 toneladas de oro:

Wreck of Russian warship found, believed to hold gold worth $130 billion


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Jul 2018)

El hundimiento ... esto rompe los 1200 y más abajo

Más o menos Powell dixit hace un par de días ante el congreso: ¡Desde el 2007 nunca ha ido tan bien la economía! ¡subiremos las tasas y lo haremos dos veces este año! ¡no me hagan preguntas estúpidas sobre la curva de rendimiento! ¡Yanet una floja, Yo si, si que soy un autentico hawkish!

Si el zanahoria no actúa con algo más que palabras a esta locura de la FED vamos a ver el oro por debajo de 1200 la semana que viene, al borde del acantilado para dar el siguiente paso ... esto se va a los 1100 

Tiempo de cargar para vosotros los que sabéis, los del físico, yo amo el papel, pero el peor papel, el de peor calidad, el de los derivados apalancados (deformación por curiosidad intelectual estoy intentando entender navier-stokes) 

Lo dicho/escrito ...El hundimiento ... esto rompe los 1200 y más abajo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Ahora SÍ, después de tu "pronóstico", que el Oro va a tirar para arriba... Es más, eso es lo que está haciendo en esos momentos.

Y ¡Ojo! con el "papel" y el tomar posiciones bajistas. Hay demasiado "consenso" en que va a caer y eso es el "preludio" de que sucederá todo lo contrario... En fin, que ahora mismo NO veo que los $1200 se vayan a perforar así como si nada. Alrededor de ese precio habría un "aluvión" de compradores, tanto en "papel" como en FÍSICO.

Saludos.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pero... ¿para qué necesitamos a la Monarquía? Tiene su GUASA contribuir para alimentar a algo que NADIE ha elegido...
> 
> Reina Letizia: La sorprendente escena del filme perdido sobre Corinna, Juan Carlos, Letizia y Felipe
> 
> Saludos.



Más allá de que la eficiencia de la monarquía en España, hay que documentarse un poco más. La Monarquía se eligió en dos ocasiones en España...en 1976 y 1978. Por cierto, la República en 1931 no la eligió nadie, surgió de unas elecciones municipales donde los partidos republicanos, ni siquiera tuvieron mayoría.

Un poquito de rigor no viene mal de vez en cuando, sin acritud.


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Jul 2018)

He encontrado un interesante documento a propósito de la geopolítica mundial; 


CHIRIGOTA Grupo de guasa | FINAL | COAC 2018 - YouTube


----------



## oinoko (21 Jul 2018)

Seronoser dijo:


> Más allá de que la eficiencia de la monarquía en España, hay que documentarse un poco más. La Monarquía se eligió en dos ocasiones en España...en 1976 y 1978. Por cierto, la República en 1931 no la eligió nadie, surgió de unas elecciones municipales donde los partidos republicanos, ni siquiera tuvieron mayoría.
> 
> Un poquito de rigor no viene mal de vez en cuando, sin acritud.



Todo este vomito fuera de lugar es solo por trolear? o sinceramente te has creido todas las tonterias que sueltan en "intereconomia" y "tReceTV" y quieres darles difusión?


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (21 Jul 2018)

Siete ideas de inversión para el segundo semestre

El Gobierno ruso ha aprobado un acuerdo con China para el desarrollo conjunto del yacimiento de oro Klyuchevskoye

lo he leido en perfil industrial.

Al intrdoducir el link me sale no autorizado, algo un poco raro.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2018)

Hola, Seroneser: Me hace gracia que Vd. me pida "rigor" en uno de los temas que mejor domino: la Historia... Leyendo lo que Vd. ha escrito, la verdad es que NO hay por dónde coger tanta desinformación y encima cargarse de "razones"... Mi consejo -también sin acritud- es que lea Vd. un poco más si quiere "confrontarse" conmigo y más en los temas en los que estoy puesto.

A "Don" Juan Carlos lo "votó" Franco... ¿O cómo accedió al Poder? Anda, lea la Ley de Sucesión de 1969, donde se reguló el procedimiento de relevo que a la muerte de Franco habría de producirse al frente de la Jefatura del Estado.

Y la votación "popular" a la que Vd. se refiere fue dentro del "Pack" que se le coló a la población... Y esto lo sabe hasta el "último de la clase". Le dejo un documento más que CLARIFICANTE: Twitter

Respecto a cómo se creó la 2ª República NI IDEA... ¿O por qué cree Vd. que decidió marcharse sin más Alfonso XIII? Ya que estoy por aquí, NO me cuesta NADA explicarle un poco lo que sucedió y que puede contrastar con cualquier libro "riguroso" y no afín al "colorido" que nos "interese"...

De entrada, vamos a decir que la situación económica en España era DESASTROSA y si relaciona fechas lo entenderá, vamos así lo creo... Lo digo porque el Crack del 29 se hizo sentir en buena parte del mundo y aquí NO fue muy diferente, más bien al contrario... Y, aunque en las elecciones del 12 de Abril de 1931, los monárquicos obtuvieron la mayoría de votos en las ZONAS RURALES controladas por los caciques de turno -¿O eso me lo estoy "inventando"?-. la coalición republicano-socialista triunfó en las GRANDES CIUDADES, mostrando así la verdadera falta de apoyo que la monarquía tenía. La República llegó de forma PACÍFICA... que lo sepa Vd.

A la proclamación de la 2ª República el 14 de Abril de 1931 siguió la formación de un Gobierno Provisional, formado principalmente por los firmantes del Pacto de San Sebastián (NI IDEA del mismo, ¿No?) y presididos por Alcalá Zamora. El Gobierno Provisional preparó las ELECCIONES A LAS CORTES CONSTITUYENTES y donde el Partido Socialista consiguió 116 Diputados y el Partido Republicano Radical 90 Diputados. Fue la primera vez en que hubo 3 mujeres diputadas en el Parlamento (¿sabe Vd. quién fue Clara Campoamor?)... ¡Ah! antes de que se me pase: las Derechas -incluidos los monárquicos- apenas tuvieron 50 Diputados.

En fin, NO me alargo más porque TODO esto lo sabe cualquiera que sepa un "mínimo" de Historia sobre nuestro país.

Que a Vd. le "gusta" la Monarquía, pues está en su derecho, pero yo NO le voy a alabar su "mal gusto" en este tema, más bien al contrario y ya lo está comprobando. Perooooo, ya puestos y si a Vd. le gusta "beber" en fuentes de "Derechas" -que son legítimas-, debería saber que la Corona es igualmente repudiada por la Extrema Derecha de nuestro país y de acuerdo a su auténtica ideología.

Y, ya por último, si ahora mismo se votará a la Monarquía en nuestro país, ésta tomaría el mismo rumbo que Alfonso XIII...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (21 Jul 2018)

Durante todos estos años de presunta democracia, la censura imperante en el tema de la monarquia y la casa real nos hizo creer a muchos, yo entre ellos porque era un crio, la bondad y necesidad de la monarquia, y aquel mantra de la "transición ejemplar que se estudiaba como modelo en las universidades de todo el mundo". 

En realidad, el simulacro de transición fue la única salida posible que tenía el Juanca si quería conservar el puesto de trabajo, evitar una revolución a la portuguesa o algo peor, y de paso anmistiar todos los crimenes del franquismo, y situar a los hijos de los franquistas en los mismos puestos que antes tenían sus padres. Ya lo decía "La Trinca" en aquellos años : "Cambiarlo todo, para que todo siguiera igual".

Creo que en 1978 "La Transición" y la Constitución tal como se realizaron, posiblemente fueran la mejor opción si se quería evitar que saltaran los cuarteles y sacaran los tanques a la calle, pero hace ya muchos años que se podía haber completado el proceso y no se ha querido hacer. Quedan muchas cosas por hacer para completar la transición.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2018)

Hola, oinoko: NO, no te "engañes"... la llamada Transición fue un mero ENGAÑO masivo perpetrado contra los intereses de los españoles y de la Soberanía del país.

El verdadero objetivo de la Transición, que estuvo patrocinada, financiada y dirigida por potencias extranjeras, especialmente desde los Estados Unidos, no tenía más objetivo que convertir a España en un PEÓN más al que poder manejar a su antojo... Por ejemplo, más tarde vendría nuestra "integración" dentro de la OTAN y auspiciada desde la "izquierda" -¿quién lo iba a decir?-...

La ÚNICA forma que tenía el "Campechano" -bautizado por la "oposición democrática" como el "pelele"- de mantenerse en el trono era apoyando a la "Transición" y eso fue lo que hizo. Luego le vendría como APOYO FINAL la "Opereta del 23-F" y, a partir de entonces, pasó a ser para la mayoría de los españoles un "garante" de la Democracia...

En fin, me tocó en aquellos días vivir muchas cosas y, pasado el tiempo, veo que TODO CUADRABA... en algo que fue DISEÑADO por el Departamento de Estado de los EE.UU.

Bueno, acabo de hacer un comentario al que difícilmente va a replicar cualquiera que pertenezca a las "dos Españas"... Algo con lo que debía acabar la "Transición" y ya vemos dónde estamos...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Jul 2018)

“El oro es el dinero de los reyes, la plata es el dinero de los caballeros, el trueque es el dinero de los campesinos, y la deuda es el dinero de los esclavos.”


Un análisis curioso del COT del viernes por un profesional del análisis con baja autoestima ….

Comenta que el hecho de que los grandes especuladores hayan reducido su posición largas en un 8% y los Commercials al contrario, hayan reducido sus posiciones cortas en un 9%, son grandes movimientos que históricamente han sido una señal alcista. 

Se tata de un analista con muy baja autoestima, poco peso le da a sus propios argumentos, añade una frase que corrige su predicción anterior, o así lo entiendo yo, dice “Una semana más al ritmo actual y estamos allí”, en referencia a la tendencia alscista. 


https://www.dollarcollapse.com/gold-silver-futures-cot-report/

en fin, una curiosidad

---------- Post added 22-jul-2018 at 06:03 ----------

....

Me he quedado realmente sorprendido por este artículo 

Not Radical Islam, But Gold Fever Threatens Indonesia's Stability | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Pues, amigo mío, la lectura del COT nos va a dar la razón, tanto a LPMCL como a mí...

Sobre el Oro de Indonesia se sabe muy poco en Occidente, pero esto viene de muy lejos... Desde finales de la 2ª Guerra Mundial. Si la gente supiera la MIERDA que se esconde en torno a todo este asunto y que incluso es ignorado por muchos de los que suelen escribir sobre el Oro. Estoy pensando en escribir un buen post sobre esto, pero creo que lo haré en mi Blog de Rankia, ya que allí existe una mayor difusión. A ver si me documento un poco más sobre el asunto y le dedico algo de tiempo.

Existe un documento oficial de todo ello y firmado, entre otros, por el Presidente de los EE.UU. de aquella época, John F. Kennedy. Se especula que detrás de su asesinato esté lo que se firmó en ese documento... Allá por 1963 y prolongación de otro constituido en 1961.

Por cierto, posteriormente, los padres de Obama jugaron un papel importante en la desestabilización de Indonesia. Como ya demostré hace años en este hilo, ambos eran agentes de la CIA...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Jul 2018)

Hace unos días, el 17 de julio, WSJ publicaba un artículo con una tabla de los grandes y principales compradores del petróleo iraní. El promedio de las importaciones mensuales, en barriles por día, desde junio de 2017 a junio de 2018, la fuente de los datos era Vortexa.
Pues bien la lista es la siguiente de mayor a menor:
China
India
Corea del Sur
Turquía
Italia 
Japón
*España*
Francia

El séptimo y por encima de Francia, me sorprende enormemente

No me deja enlazar la imagen, pero está contenida en el artículo:
U.S. Expects China to Buy Even More Iranian Oil After Sanctions - WSJ


Me ha sorprendido enormemente


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: No sé porqué te sorprende... El pasado año 2017, Irán ocupó el 5º lugar en nuestras importaciones de Petróleo con una cuota del 6,7%, de acuerdo a los datos proporcionados por el Cores (Corporación de Reservas Estratégicas de Productos Petrolíferos).

Saludos.


----------



## grom (23 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg, partamos que entro en este post mayormente por sus posts y que no siento mayor simpatía por la monarquia actual.

Sin embargo, dado que si hacen lo que dicen que quieren hacer, el gobierno feminista de Pedro Sánchez, nos va a imponer la historia por ley, mientras no nos castiguen con multas o cárcel, podemos discutir del tema.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, aunque en las elecciones del 12 de Abril de 1931, los monárquicos obtuvieron la mayoría de votos en las ZONAS RURALES ..



Esto es asi, no solo en las zonas rurales, sino en el computo general.



fernandojcg dijo:


> ..controladas por los caciques de turno -¿O eso me lo estoy "inventando"?-. la coalición republicano-socialista triunfó en las GRANDES CIUDADES, mostrando así la verdadera falta de apoyo que la monarquía tenía.



Esto, sin embargo, es interpretación suya. 
El quitar valor a los resultados que se quiere despreciar, es una maniobra que nos van a imponer por ley próximamente.



fernandojcg dijo:


> ...El Gobierno Provisional preparó las ELECCIONES A LAS CORTES CONSTITUYENTES y donde el Partido Socialista consiguió 116 Diputados y el Partido Republicano Radical 90 Diputados. Fue la primera vez en que hubo 3 mujeres diputadas en el Parlamento (¿sabe Vd. quién fue Clara Campoamor?)... ¡Ah! antes de que se me pase: las Derechas -incluidos los monárquicos- apenas tuvieron 50 Diputados.



Lo que menciona es correcto. Pero la interpretación no lo es. Creo entender que asume los diputados socialistas como "republicanos", y desde luego no lo eran. 
El socialismo de Largo y Prieto consideraba la republica como un paso intermedio a la dictadura del proletariado, paso que intentaron dar en 1934 con el golpe de estado contra la republica, que fracaso.

Y no se porque menciona a las diputadas, pero ya que entramos en el tema.... supongo que Ud. sabe que el partido socialista, con Margarita Nelken como abanderada, se OPONIA al voto femenino porque pensaba que no le iba a favorecer en futuros comicios?
Tiene eso mucho parecido con el feminismo actual..... libertad para las mujeres pero solo si hacen lo que yo digo.


----------



## Bohemian (23 Jul 2018)

¿Fernando que sucede con la plata en éstos momentos? Leí un titular que me echó para atrás el seguir comprando plata física.


----------



## LPMCL (23 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21: Pues, amigo mío, la lectura del COT nos va a dar la razón, tanto a LPMCL como a mí...
> 
> Saludos.



El COT del viernes oro: Las posiciones netas de los MM, históricas, algo no visto desde diciembre 2015 (ya sabemos lo que pasó después). Los COMMs, aunque netamente OK, no están tan poco cortos como me gustaría. 
O sea, mi resumen: COMMs bullish y MMs extremadamente bullish. Para que se alinearan todos los planetas, los COMMs deberían haber reducido algunos miles de cortos más (quizás estén en ello en estos momentos). 

Ahora, lo que más me llama la atención es el Platino. Qué pena no haber seguido este metal más de cerca en el pasado y no poder interpretar la situación mejor; admito me faltan conocimientos. Aun así, esto es lo que veo:
El COT muestra record de posiciones en uno y otro lado, o sea: los COMMs mínimos de cortos históricamente y los MMs cargados de cortos en niveles nunca vistos. El COT Platino esta salvajemente alcista. Hay que añadir que el platino ha caído a 6USD de mínimos de 15 años… No hay muchas veces que se alineen las estrellas así.

Ahora bien, analizad el grafico. Si rompe ese soporte de altos 700USD, puede haber un descalabro a la baja importante. Qué pasará?? 

$PLAT | SharpChart | StockCharts.com

Miradlo desde este punto de vista: es un trade asimétrico donde los haya, tus rendimientos en caso de éxito son mejores que tus perdidas en caso de fracaso. Lo que Taleb llama estrategia cóncava, antifrágil.
Pena no tener este confluencia en el oro, y poderla meter con mis otras variables en la batidora para estar mucho más seguro del potencial trade. Ya os digo que el Platino es algo que solo he mirado de reojo en el pasado. Aun así, un spread PlatinoOro no estaría mal…


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# grom: Primero de todo agradecerle su comentario, aunque podamos discrepar e imagino que debe ser debido a dos factores: la información que podamos poseer y la "interpretación" que demos a los acontecimientos sucedidos. La primera -y cuanto más veraz mejor- es la que suele inclinar la "balanza"... Y ahora voy a replicar su post:

- Es un hecho VERIFICABLE que los monárquicos vencieron en las ZONAS RURALES y también en el CÓMPUTO GLOBAL. Donde perdieron de forma notoria fue en las GRANDES CIUDADES y ahí es donde se decidió la "suerte" de la Monarquía. Le dejo un buen elemento enlazado, pero vamos en cualquier medio "riguroso" es sabido esto que le comento...

- Elecciones Municipales de 12 de abril de 1931

Esos resultados fueron bastante parecidos a los que se dieron en la primera fase de las elecciones celebradas 5 de Abril de 1931 y de las que NADIE suele hablar...

- Es sabido que la España RURAL de 1931 (y años anteriores) estaba dominada por los CACIQUES de turno y decir lo contrario es una "interpretación" suya...

- Yo me he referido a un hecho CONSTATABLE: que el Partido Socialista y el Partido Republicano Radical formaron una COALICIÓN con el objetivo claro de hacerse con el Poder y que acabarían consiguiendo... ¿Qué parte de eso está en cuestión? Y me refiero al hecho RESULTANTE.

- Y menciono a las 3 Diputadas porque se puede considerar un HECHO HISTÓRICO y si no lo es para Vd., pues muy bien, no pasa nada, pero entiendo que es una mera opinión y que tampoco afecta a lo que ha trascendido a la Historia.

- Y ahora me voy a permitir hacer otra aportación HISTÓRICA y es que la Monarquía tomó las de "Villadiego" porque, básicamente, dos prestigiosos militares de la época decidieron NO apoyarla. Concretamente, me estoy refiriendo a Berenguer y Sanjurjo. Por si no lo sabe, en la noche del 12 al 13 de Abril, el General Sanjurjo, a la sazón al mando de la Guardia Civil, dejo de manifiesto por telégrafo que no contendría un levantamiento contra la Monarquía...

Respecto a las opiniones que vierte sobre el Gobierno de Sánchez, el Feminismo, etc., NO formaban parte de mi post, de manera que ahora mismo lo entiendo como irrelevante. Ahora bien, estoy seguro de que en algunas cuestiones SÍ que estaríamos de acuerdo, por ejemplo los excesos que se están cometiendo en favor del Feminismo Radical... Pero también le voy a decir una cosa: estaba hasta los COJONES del Gobierno del PP... Es más, tengo amigos extranjeros -y algunos muy de "Derechas"- que NO entienden cómo ese Partido Podrido podía gobernar en un país "democrático"...

# Bohemian: La Plata está peleando en torno a ese soporte que dí en los $15,371. Su resolución nos dirá hacia dónde puede dirigirse la Plata en los próximos días o semanas. Es cuestión de esperar, pero si vamos en FÍSICO entiendo que los precios actuales son muy buenos para ATESORAR. Si el "concepto" es otro o más bien asociado al "papel" ya hablamos de otro asunto que sabéis NO suele interesarme.

# LPMCL: A mí lo que me tiene MUY INTRIGADO es el desacople entre el Platino y el Paladio. En principio, NO veo razones objetivas para el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Jul 2018)

De esto hizo un retweet Unai ( Estudio Metal (@EstudioMetal) en Twitter )

Cuando los ETF oro suben, los precios del oro no. Cuando los ETF oro caen, los precios del oro bajan. Una evidencia más que sugiere que el precio del oro no es un mercado real (y probablemente no haya sido desde como mínimo principios de 2013). *Esto probablemente no importará ... hasta que importe*.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2018)

Bueno, Charizato21, hay que remontarse bastante más lejos de ese 2013...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Jul 2018)

Ahí va un artículo lleno de gráficas, como sé que os gustan.

La más significativa es la de shadow stats que presenta el oro como en sus mínimos históricos ajustado al CPI tal y como se medía en 1980. De todos es sabido la manipulación que los gobiernos hacen de este índice para convencer al personal de que la inflación está contenida, algo que no se cree nadie, por supuesto. ¿Las drogas y las putas ya están en la cesta del IPC?, por qué están más baratas ahora que hace diez años.




Access to this page has been denied.

(No sé porque pone eso de denied pero funciona igual. No pongo el artículo completo porque no me salen las gráficas)


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Jul 2018)

Soy un aprendiz así que citaré a Unai en relación al COT; para él los que dictan las normas son los Commercials y en el disaggregated COT report los Swap Dealers, indicaba que estos últimos son los que tienen una visión total del mercado del metal. ¿Consideras cierto esto Fernando? 

Todo apunta a que se resiste y esto va más abajo, el ciclo de " ciclo wash & rinse " está durando mucho, a ver si entre mañana y pasado acaban de soltar lastre y tenemos novedades importantes en el COT de este viernes.


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # grom: Primero de todo agradecerle su comentario, aunque podamos discrepar e imagino que debe ser debido a dos factores: la información que podamos poseer y la "interpretación" que demos a los acontecimientos sucedidos. La primera -y cuanto más veraz mejor- es la que suele inclinar la "balanza"... Y ahora voy a replicar su post:
> 
> ...



Añado un dato, en contestación a uno de los comentarios que se han hecho, no sé de quien. Ni me he molestado en buscarlo. Lo hago porque la historia reciente de España, desde 1931, la han escrito los vencedores: los vencedores de la Guerra Civil que son los mismos que los vencedores de la Modélica Transición.

El comentario equipara a Indalecio Prieto con Largo Caballero para así tumbar a lo que en aquellos tiempos representaba al partido socialista. Lo dice afirmando que ambos eran exponentes del deseo del PSOE de ser una República Bolchevique.

Bueno, lo cierto es que Indalecio Prieto sí (lo llamaban el Lenin español) pero Largo Caballero estaba en las antípodas.

Lo cual pone en evidencia la falta de conocimientos de historia de España del comentarista.

No es un reproche ya que desde hace 80 años los "vencedores" se han esmerado en presentar una historia edulcorada que, además, durante los primeros 40 años fue de obligado cumplimiento por orden gubernativa, por lo que bastante hace el comentarista en citar (aunque lo haga erróneamente) a Prieto y Largo Caballero. Indica que le han sonado campanas.

Hay incluso historiadores que afirman, como tesis, que la Guerra Civil Española hubiese podido ser evitada por los socialistas, obviamente, cortando el rollo a los incipientes sublevados golpistas desde el minuto cero, pero que sus desavenencias internas, lo impidieron.

Esperemos, salvando las distancias temporales (aunque como en España nada ha sido resuelto sino que todo ha sido tapado cuando no escondido bajo orden gubernativa y/o judicial, incluso los centimillos que se apoquinaban al bolsillo del Borbón por cada litro de gasolina que poníamos ¿o ponemos? en el depósito de nuestro coche), esperemos que los socialistOs no nos lleven a otra Guerra Civil (aunque sea de baja intensidad) obviando y negando la mayor, es decir que el Estado Español tiene un problema con sus nacionalidades históricas y que, a fecha de hoy, tras 40 modélicos años de Democracia no se sienten españoles o solo españoles.

Entre los historiadores que mantienen la tesis de que los socialistas hubiesen podido evitar la Guerra Civil cortando los pies a los golpistas, es decir a los militares que tenían la clara intención de cometer los delitos de rebelión, sedición y violencia organizada, está Burnett Bolloten (La Guerra Civil Española - Revolución y Contrarrevolución - Alianza Editorial). Un historiador nada sospechoso de partidismo porque su obra fue traducida (con los cortes de censura habituales por parte de los creadores del NO-DO) y publicada (sin su consentimiento) por el régimen franquista. Obra que a fecha de hoy está considerada como la mejor documentada. De hecho el legado documental de Burnett Bolloten es inconmensurable (así en dos palabras).

Pero, en realidad, estas cuitas interesan a unos cuantos zumbados (pocos) que tienen de 60 años hacia arriba.

Los que tienen 18-24 o 40 son inmaculadamente ignorantes de todo esto porque sus preocupaciones son otras. Lógico. Lo que no saben es que sus problemas vienen de antaño (término que probablemente les suene a "viejo, casi decrépito"). En realidad, se equivocan, al igual que nosotros los de 60 años nos equivocamos al no querer entender, ni interesarnos por lo ocurrido 100 años atrás.

La Historia siempre se repite porque bebe (se alimenta) de sus fuentes.

Buena suerte (me refiero a España o a lo que queda).


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Jul 2018)

> Bueno, lo cierto es que Indalecio Prieto sí (lo llamaban el Lenin español) pero Largo Caballero estaba en las antípodas.



Esto es al reves. El Lenin español era Largo Caballero.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Kovaliov: Suelo leer de tanto en tanto el ShadowStats de Walter J. "John" Williams... Más que nada porque es una de las mejores fuentes para conocer la auténtica REALIDAD de los datos macro estadounidenses. Y como nuestro país no deja de ser una "provincia" del Imperio nos sirve también para tener una "foto" un poco más ampliada de lo que sucede por estos lares y que NO tiene NADA que ver con la versión "oficialista" que nos dan... Por ejemplo, ¿estos "linces" que elaboran el IPC se han dado una vuelta por una frutería cualquiera? ¿pagan la gasolina que consumen? Y NO sigo por simple ABURRIMIENTO...

# Charizato21: Respeto mucho a Unai y de hecho yo lo traje a este foro, pero la verdad es que tenemos formas diferentes de ver el tema de los MPs, así que NO suelo seguirlo, aunque si algo me cae de él lo leo. No deja de ser interesante y a veces es bueno contrastar opiniones.

Uno de sus "defectos" sea, quizás, el uso de "tecnicismos" que se entienden entre gente que se gana la vida ahí, pero claro que eso NO es extrapolable a la mayoría de los "aficionados" a los MPs.

Mira, Charizato21, "entender" el COT es intentar profundizar en cómo funciona y quiénes participan en el mismo, al menos los que se conocen... Yo de tí me enfocaría hacia ahí.

Por ejemplo, ¿qué es un "Swap Dealer"? Pues, un "concesionario de Swaps" es una entidad que se ocupa principalmente de Swaps para un producto básico y utiliza los mercados de Futuros para administrar o cubrir el riesgo asociado con esas transacciones de Swaps. Las contrapartes del distribuidor de Swap pueden ser operadores especulativos, como los fondos de cobertura, o clientes comerciales tradicionales que están administrando el riesgo que surge de sus transacciones en el producto físico.

A mí que NO me interesa el "papel", SÍ que me gusta ver el Interés abierto y que es el total de todos los contratos de Opciones y Futuros celebrados y aún no compensados por una transacción, por entrega, por ejercicio, etc.

En fin, Charizato21, ya te digo que el COT tiene su "miga", pero para los neófitos y que suelen ser la mayoría de los "metaleros", sobre todo si van en FÍSICO. Para aquellos que van en "papel" es conveniente conocer cómo funciona y aún así... pasa lo que pasa.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta: en el COT como en casi cualquier otro activo financiero es el "pez gordo" con PASTA el que mueve el COTARRO, aunque sea a través de un "intermediario", pero en ocasiones el volumen empleado en poco tiempo indica que algún Gobierno podría estar en la "sombra"... o al menos así lo veo yo desde hace algún tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## grom (25 Jul 2018)

Es el ultimo comentario que hago sobre este tema, por alusiones. No quiero colaborar a desviar un hilo que me parece muy interesante.



frisch dijo:


> El comentario equipara a Indalecio Prieto con Largo Caballero para así tumbar a lo que en aquellos tiempos representaba al partido socialista. Lo dice afirmando que ambos eran exponentes del deseo del PSOE de ser una República Bolchevique.
> 
> Bueno, lo cierto es que Indalecio Prieto sí (lo llamaban el Lenin español) pero Largo Caballero estaba en las antípodas.
> 
> ...



A Ud. también le suenan campanas, pero no sabe donde. Infórmese bien, antes de dar lecciones a nadie.

Como ya le han comentado arriba, el "Lenin Español" era Largo, y no Prieto.

El líder socialista mas moderado era Besteiro, que fue apartado del control del partido (o le faltaron apoyos). 
La posición de Prieto y Largo Caballero se diferenciaba poco hasta el golpe socialista de 1934. Tras el fracaso del golpe que ambos colaboraron a organizar, Largo estuvo en prisión y Prieto huyo fuera de España por un tiempo.

Después de 1934 parece que las posiciones de ambos divergen, siendo Prieto mas moderado en comparación con Largo Caballero.




frisch dijo:


> Los que tienen 18-24 o 40 son inmaculadamente ignorantes de todo esto....



Procure Ud. aliviar su propia ignorancia, antes de apuntar a los demás.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, vamos a retomar el tema de los MPs y os dejo una interesante información...

As Russia Dumped Its Treasuries, Here's What It Was Buying | Zero Hedge

Precisamente, en el día de ayer, edité en mi Blog de Rankia un post relacionado con esto.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Jul 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Esto es al reves. El Lenin español era Largo Caballero.



Sí, disculpa mi ignorancia.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Jul 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes ... Precisamente, en el día de ayer, edité en mi Blog de Rankia un post relacionado con esto.
> 
> Saludos.



Llevo ya una hora y no encuentro el blog, empiezo a pensar en teorías conspiranoicas, ¡¡ qué me han aplicado un filtro a mi equipo y me impide acceder al Blog!! .. pásamelo si puedes, gracias.


¡Ah! de paso una gran pregunta que hace tiempo que llevo dándole vueltas; se comentó en un foro anterior la posibilidad de que los metales pudieran seguir el curso de la conocida como teoría de la olla a presión: la olla está a punto de estallar y se le va poniendo hielo y hielo para mantenerla, pero llega llega un día que estalla. 


¿Consideras plausible esta teoría? Es decir que sin un evento funesto, ni un crash, ni un lunes martes ... negro, una jornada en una fecha desconocida te levantas y compruebas que la olla explotó:* "el oro a 5000 dólares".*

Entiendo que no sólo el sentido común sino que toda la matemática de teoría de juegos nos impide considerar esta posibilidad, aún diría más hasta la propia teoría del cisne negro de Taleb nos lo imposibilita, ya que no existe ni el ganso oscuro a observar. 

Aún con todo vuelvo con la cuestión ¿qué? ¿Consideras plausible esta teoría?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Pues, ha sido uno de los más leídos, tanto en el día de ayer como en el de hoy. Es más, esta tarde todavía estaba en el principal. Bien, te dejo el enlace que me pides y te quedas con el nombre del Blog: Metales Preciosos. Si entras en la pestaña de Blogs lo encontrarás fácilmente.

- ¿Por qué Rusia se deshace de los Bonos del Tesoro de los EE.UU. y compra Oro? - Rankia

Lo que comentas ya ha sucedido en otras ocasiones... El ejemplo más claro fue el de la Plata en 1980...

Personalmente, pienso que SÍ, que se verán precios muy elevados en los MPs en un plazo de tiempo que tampoco se puede determinar, pero no excesivamente lejano. Y, muy probablemente, en la Plata es donde ello se podrá percibir de forma más CLARA y estoy pensando en hacer un post sobre esto, pero en mi Blog de Rankia. Tampoco dispongo de tanto tiempo para dispersarme en exceso.

Mira, SIEMPRE habrá un "algo" que impulse a los precios en los MPs a niveles que ahora podrían parecernos de Ciencia Ficción. Lo digo porque esos hipotéticos $5000 en el Oro pueden ser muy "pobres" si, por ejemplo, implosiona el USD... Y, en la Plata, cuando ya no queden vendedores, qué crees que va a suceder...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Jul 2018)

Gracias Fernando


----------



## FranMen (26 Jul 2018)

Ya se ha dicho, 5000$ de hoy no son lo mismo que mañana. Puede ser que el oro suba pero también que el $ baje, es decir que con 1 onza de oro pueda comprar lo mismo pero con su equivalente de hoy en $ no tenga ni para empezar. Yo creo que tendremos un poco de ambos pero más de pérdida de valor del $ con lo que teniendo oro no nos haremos ricos si no más bien mantendremos el patrimonio


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Esa es la finalidad principal: preservar PATRIMONIO y PODER ADQUISITIVO en el tiempo. Luego, si surgen otros "imponderables", AHÍ estarán los MPs para solucionarlos en parte o para que actúen de "amortiguadores"... NADA que la Historia no nos haya enseñado desde tiempos muy, pero que MUY LEJANOS.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Jul 2018)

Buenas tardes,

Diversas cuestiones me impiden visitar con la frecuencia que me gustaría este magnífico hilo, aunque eso no quita para que de vez en cuando vaya repasando los puntos de vista, tan interesantes que en el mismo se plasma.

Me alegra ver las "caras viejas" de siempre y que continúan sembrando, para más tarde recolectar. Sin duda ese es el camino.

Un fuerte abrazo y gracias tanto por el hilo como por las entradas en el blog 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Me ha alegrado mucho verte de nuevo por aquí y ya sabes que eres un "referente" para muchos... En fin, espero que las cosas te vayan bien en lo personal. Por aquí, más o menos como siempre. El hilo está un poco más "flojo" que otros años, pero porque hay menos colaboraciones y yo tampoco puedo dedicarle el tiempo de antaño, entre otras cosas porque cuido bastante mi Blog en Rankia. Es un formato mucho más frío, ya que curiosamente los blogs no suelen propiciar los debates, cuando debiera ser al contrario. Hablo de España, ya que por ahí fuera son bastante más activos. Bueno, Arbeyna, que seguimos con nuestro "rollo" y que dure. No hace falta decirte que cuando puedas y quieras te esperamos por aquí. Y recibe tú otro fuerte abrazo de vuelta.

Y hoy os dejo lo último del Blog de antorob. Lo prometido es deuda...

El nuevo orden mundial II. | Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10

Saludos.

Edito: Obviamente, podéis buscar la 1ª parte en el Blog. Ambas valen la pena.


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (27 Jul 2018)

*La onu en bancarota?*

La ONU, en bancarrota: Guterres pide a los estados miembros que paguen lo antes posible - elEconomista.es


----------



## antorob (27 Jul 2018)

Gracias fernandojcg por traer el post del nuevo orden mundial a burbuja.

Son 4 capítulos, espero terminarlos este domingo.

Me sorprende lo desapercibido que esta pasando la situación en Yemen. Los hutis (no se cual es la expresión correcta, lo he visto de 7 formas distintas) apoyados por Iran, están llevando la guerra con Arabia Saudi hasta limites muy graves para el sector petrolero. Han bombardeado petroleros saudíes, aeropuertos, instalaciones petroquímicas incluso han atacado buques de guerra con misiles ultima generación. Arabia se ha visto obligada a cortar la ruta de los petroleros por el mar Rojo a causa de estos ataques.

Mientras tanto aparecen informaciones que aluden a un posible ataque de EE.UU. a las instalaciones nucleares iraníes.

El bloqueo americano a las exportaciones iraníes tiene como objetivo asfixiar económicamente a Iran. Pero si no lo consigue, tiene otra carta disponible con posibles ataques a objetivos nucleares con la excusa de la posibilidad iraní de acceder a la bomba atómica. 

Todo esto pasa sin hacer ruido en los medios occidentales.

Mientras tanto como describiré en los post del nuevo orden mundial, Rusia y China se preparan para lo peor. Parece que los días de dinero fiat pueden estar acabando con el comienzo de una crisis mundial.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (27 Jul 2018)

Hola que sabéis sobre la “Sociedad Abierta “ y sus implicaciones en la sociedad/economía. No sé hasta qué punto es conspiración o realidad


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2018)

Hola, antorob: Los dos trabajos me han parecido interesantes y es visto conveniente enlazarlos aquí. Además, como bien dices, en Occidente se está en la puta inopia, mientras muchas cosas están sucediendo en el mundo...

En realidad el enfrentamiento de Yemen es un "pulso" entre dos "líderes" regionales, es decir Arabia Saudita e Irán. Éste último país es quien está apoyando decididamente a los Hutíes, sino sería IMPOSIBLE de entender cómo NO han sido derrotados todavía. Lo digo porque con Arabia Saudita existe una coalición que está integrada por Qatar, Kuwait, Bahréin, Egipto y Jordania. También están ahí Marruecos, Sudán y Senegal. Y, por supuesto, "detrás" andan los EE.UU., Reino Unido y Francia.

En lo personal, ninguno de los bandos me despierta ninguna "simpatía" y, de hecho, NADA que proceda del mundo árabe actual. Lo conozco un poco y, la verdad, es que nuestra civilización (Occidente) NO tiene NADA que ver con ellos...

Volviendo a los Hutíes, éstos pertenecen al grupo conocido como Ansar Allah (Partidarios de Dios), que se adhiere a la rama del Islam chiíta conocida como Zaidismo. Es bastante "vieja" y Yemen del Norte estuvo bajo un Sistema conocido como Imamato por casi un milenio, hasta 1962...

Y en cuanto a la DESINFORMACIÓN en Occidente, NO es "raro" que nos quejemos -yo el primero- de las oleadas de emigrantes que están llegando desde del África negra, pero algunos deberían pasarse unos documentales sobre lo que está sucediendo por allí... Y ya hace tiempo que vengo diciendo que el "problema" NO se va a resolver hasta que se vaya allí a CORTAR LAS CABEZAS de los llamados "Señores de la guerra"... 

Y, por otro lado, habrá un momento en que Occidente tendrá que cerrar sus fronteras y es que NO quedará más remedio...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Jul 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Hola que sabéis sobre la “Sociedad Abierta “ y sus implicaciones en la sociedad/economía. No sé hasta qué punto es conspiración o realidad



Se discutió en un foro anterior ampliamente cuando se filtraron en DCLEAKS los papeles de George Soros. La OSF en mi opinión se trata de uno de los grandes poderes, uno más, con sus luces y sombras, pero en este hay más transparencia, se conoce quien está detrás.

Una curiosidad el asunto nos toca bastante a nosotros, los de Barcelona, aquí está situado un 'think tank' que este 2018 a avanzado hasta ocupar la posición número 36 de uno de los ránkings más reputados, el "Go-To Think Tanks", elaborado por el departamento de Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad de Pensilvania. Se trata del Barcelona Centre for Internacional Affairs (CIDOB) , muy por encima en el ranking del Real Instituto Elcano, la FAES, ...

Pues bien casualmente ambos la OSF y el CIDOB están situados en la misma calle en Barcelona casi pegando, habiendo habido traspasos y fichajes en ambas direcciones.


...

Disculpad se publicó el 31-1-2018 pero los datos son de 2017, la posición mundial es el 37: Top Think Tanks Worldwide (U.S. and non-U.S.) Table 3
37. Barcelona Centre for International Affairs (CIDOB) (Spain)

Quien tenga curiosidad por los datos, en la página siguiente, a la derecha se puede descargar el informe: "2017 Global Go To Think Tank Index Report"
*Think Tank Index*


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Get Ready for the

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Jul 2018)

No creo que me solucione la vida en caso de que pase nada pero ayer compre 100 gramos de oro aprobechando que ha bajado este mes algo, lo uno a mi pequeña reserva ya creada. En caso de que pase algo almenos quizas pueda cambiar este oro a alguien que le sobren gallinas y huevos.

Tambien tengo varios kilos de plata que compre a buen precio.

El caso es que se me ha puesto a tiro el poder comprar varios kilos mas de plata pero no sabe uno que hacer por esto de las bajadas y subidas de precios, que hariais vosotros..... salvo que la plata de un ostion de mucho cuidado creo que no perderia nunca dinero con el trato que me hacen, son muchas monedas y medallas conmemorativas de varios paises.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Jul 2018)

Hola a todos. He estadondesaparecido unos meses porque el trabajo no me ha dejado tiempo, y sigo en realidad overloaded. Voy a tratar se leer algo esta noche, ahora que tengo un pelin mas de tiemlo.

Añadir simplemente que nunca se va a permitir a b a los iraníes establecer una base en la península arábiga, por eso en Yemen pasa lo que pasa, y otras cosas han pasado allí que no se cuentan.

No perdáis de vista a Pakistán ahora, bueno, más que a PK a USA+UK+India. De momento IK es el candidato del ejército y del pueblo. China está de momento contenta con el resultado. El siguiente e sumarse será Iran.

La semana que viene viajare de vacas y creo que visitré al andorrano.... 

Abrazos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Notrabajo34: ¿Sabe una cosa? Ante un "imprevisto", mejor tener una "herramienta" que pueda solucionarlo que no tenerla. Eso es aplicable a los MPs y a los diversos escenarios "desagradables" que pudieran darse.

Si le ofrecen Plata barata, a Vd. le convence y tiene el dinero, NO veo dónde está el inconveniente. El único es su volumen y la seguridad asociada que precisa para tenerla a buen recaudo.

# JohnGalt: Me alegra verte de nuevo por aquí. Bueno, está claro que tú sabes más que nosotros de lo que está sucediendo en esa zona, aunque sea por la "proximidad"... Lamentablemente, esa zona va a acabar muy mal y también el mundo en general. El próximo gran conflicto puede empezar en tierras asiáticas, ya sean de color más "moreno" o más "amarillo"... Un abrazo de vuelta para ti.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2018)

Hola, de nuevo...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...-centro-logistico-militar-en-el-oriente-medio

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (29 Jul 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Se discutió en un foro anterior ampliamente cuando se filtraron en DCLEAKS los papeles de George Soros. La OSF en mi opinión se trata de uno de los grandes poderes, uno más, con sus luces y sombras, pero en este hay más transparencia, se conoce quien está detrás.
> 
> Una curiosidad el asunto nos toca bastante a nosotros, los de Barcelona, aquí está situado un 'think tank' que este 2018 a avanzado hasta ocupar la posición número 36 de uno de los ránkings más reputados, el "Go-To Think Tanks", elaborado por el departamento de Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad de Pensilvania. Se trata del Barcelona Centre for Internacional Affairs (CIDOB) , muy por encima en el ranking del Real Instituto Elcano, la FAES, ...
> 
> ...



De vez en cuando oímos el término Think tank, después de investigar un poco veo que muchas cosas aparentemente absurdas e inconexas encajan, desde el lenguaje de SNB, los telediarios, la actitud de los gobernantes. Simplificando son algo así como los masones del siglo XXI.
Más que OSF me ha llamado la atención RAND Corporation (Research And No Development ) con figuras de renombre en gobierno de USA, premios Nobel, militares


----------



## Muttley (29 Jul 2018)

Estudio sobre como el oro y la plata dan cobertura si se activan puntos de umbral como son:
-euro/dollar
-VIX

Está bastante interesante.
Las conclusiones son:

http://www.efmaefm.org/0EFMAMEETINGS/EFMA%20ANNUAL%20MEETINGS/2010-Aarhus%20old/EFMA2010_0378_fullpaper.pdf

-VIX alto y dólar débil: miedo
hacen del oro y de la plata buenas coberturas, y la relación oro/plata se mantiene razonablemente constante. Siempre con la plata con más ruido debido a que es un mercado más pequeño.

-VIX bajo y dólar alto: confianza
El oro y la plata son mercados distintos y la relación oro/plata no puede ser usado para predecir precios futuros. Además darían cobertura sobre distintos riesgos.

Todo esto con reservas pues evidentemente los precios están referidos a COMEX y ya sablemos como funcionan en Londres. Además el estudio es del 2010. Justo antes de la subida brutal de 2011.
Estaría curioso actualizar los datos a 2018 con dólar fuerte (1.05-1-20) y Vix estable donde parece que el oro ha aguantado mucho mejor el tipo.


----------



## antorob (29 Jul 2018)

Buenas tardes.

Ya he colgado en el blog, la cuarta parte del "Nuevo orden mundial".

Narra el desarrollo de la crisis desde mi punto de vista y su horizonte temporal.

Puede gustar mas o menos, estar de acuerdo o no, pero lo importante es que el punto de partida es tan malo que cualquier cisne negro actuando como detonante, dara lugar a la mayor crisis de la historia. Nada volverá a ser como antes.

Ademas el desarrollo encaja como un guante con el tema de esta excelente pagina-web.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2018 at 15:49 ----------

Ademas quería hacer un comentario que llama mi atención.

A veces Fernando edita un post interesante en rankia, que no digo que pase desapercibido, pero lo cierto es que no tiene ningun comentario, mientras otros insustanciales, tienen numerosos comentarios.

Lo digo porque no se que pasa en este país. ¿Nadie se da cuenta de la insostenible situación en la que nos encontramos?.

Por ejemplo, nadie critica que los tipos de interés sean bajísimos. Con el endeudamiento que tenemos y la trayectoria que llevamos a lo largo de los años, los tipos a largo deberían estar por encima del 5%. No solo no están en esa zona sino que para que la pendiente sea positiva, si el bono a diez años esta en el 1,4%, los tipos a corto están ¡¡¡ en negativo !!!.

La manipulación es tan brutal que para financiar los estados han tenido que hundir los tipos. Con la deuda que tenemos, estaríamos quebrados si los tipos estuvieran en su tipo de interés normal.

En los últimos tres años, creciendo el PIB por encima del 3%, la deuda total se ha incrementado en 32.000,34.000 y 37.000 millones de euros en los últimos tres años. Si ahora que crecemos al 3%, ocurre esto con tipos negativos, ¿es que nadie se imagina que pasara cuando entremos en crisis?.

Lo dicho, o nadie sabe nada o peor, a todo el mundo le da igual lo que pase.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Muttley: Es un interesante aporte. Lástima que ahora tengo varias cosas entre manos y poco tiempo, sino SÍ que intentaría hacer un estudio sobre lo que comentas. Sin embargo, estoy convencido de que el Oro está aguantando MUY BIEN, a pesar de los últimos reveses. Insisto en la relevancia que tiene el hecho de que la subida de las tasas de interés en los EE.UU. NO le ha afectado como sucedía en el pasado y eso ya dice MUCHO. Y me dice MUCHO MÁS cómo Rusia sigue aumentando sus reservas de Oro FÍSICO, es decir que NO está comprando "papel"...

# antorob: A ver si esta noche o mañana puedo leerme lo que has escrito. Como lo interesante es que la gente acuda a los Blogs, pues vamos a esperar un tiempo y pasado el mismo, miraré de enlazarlos por aquí o en Rankia. Es una forma de "publicitarlos" y que te llegue gente. A mí es un Blog que me gusta y que invita a la "reflexión"... Obviamente, NO todo lo vamos a ver del mismo "color", pero SÍ que he notado muchas coincidencias.

Vamos a ver, antorob, NI AQUÍ, NI en los EE.UU., NI en la mayor parte del mundo "civilizado" existe una mínima "percepción" de cuál es la situación REAL en la que nos encontramos... Solamente lo saben quienes dirigen este COTARRO y los cuatro "colgados" que utilizamos las neuronas. El PROBLEMA REAL es que nuestra civilización le queda poco tiempo y siendo muy "optimistas" NO más de un siglo... O se reinventan y buscan nuevas fuentes de Energía, Alimentación, etc., aparte de cambiar de arriba a abajo el Sistema en todos los órdenes: social, económico, político, financiero, etc. O NO HAY "ESCAPATORIA". Hay dos variables inexorables: EXCESO DE POBLACIÓN y ESCASEZ DE RECURSOS NATURALES. Algo que en las próximas décadas se irá acentuando... Y NO están por la "labor" de ponerse a la "tarea", así que...

SÍ, en Rankia se produce lo que comentas, pero debo matizar algo: somos los blogueros quienes sabemos el número de las entradas que se producen en nuestros posts. Bien, desde que arribe a Rankia, mi Blog es uno de los más visitados y las entradas a día de hoy superan a las de Burbuja. No es menos cierto que hay posts que tienen una mejor acogida que otros, pero en general los promedios son muy elevados. En cuanto a la participación es más bien escasa y desconozco los motivos. En "teoría" es un lugar donde existe gente que le da al "coco", perooooo... la REALIDAD es la que comentas.

Creo, antorob, que te equivocas en una cosa: históricamente los tipos de interés NUNCA han sido elevados y nos "acostumbraron" a ellos después de la 2ª Guerra Mundial... Ciertamente, lo que han hecho los Bancos Centrales va a pasar una dura factura, pero a veces me pregunto si es que llegaron ahí sin más margen de maniobra o, simplemente, cogidos de los "huevos" y que para el caso es lo mismo... Digo esto, porque resulta incomprensible lo que han hecho, pero entiendo que la cosa debía estar MUY "MALITA" para aplicar medidas que todos sabemos son INEFICACES a largo plazo.

Y, ya por último, el "vulgo" vive en la IGNORANCIA, pero es que encima, SÍ parece que ya le da igual lo que pase o que no traspase del "vecino"... En fin, son los claros ejemplos de la DECADENCIA a la que ha llegado nuestra "civilización".

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (30 Jul 2018)

Hola fernandojcg.

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices, excepto una matización.

Cuando me refiero a los tipos de interés, lo hago para resaltar la combinación de las mayores deudas de la historia (en periodo de entreguerras) junto a los menores tipos de interés (sobre todo en la eurozona).

Una razón de que a deudas altas asignen tipos altos es evitar la posibilidad de que la deuda siga aumentando pagando riesgo (de impago) con rentabilidad. Si el proceso es el contrario, no importa aumentar las deudas y se pierde la nocion de riesgo, a la par que los bajos tipos de interés disminuyen notablemente los intereses y dejan mas espacio para mas gasto.

Es esa combinación a la que aludo, la que es incompatble con la historia y denota una manipulación de toda la cadena temporal de los tipos.

Respecto a la situación, los dirigentes mundiales la conocen muy bien, pero no quieren tomar medidas drásticas hasta que la crisis no explote y asi tener una justificación. Si tomaran medidas antes de la crisis, creen que no volverían a ganar elecciones. No gobiernan para el pueblo sino para ellos mismos. Nada nuevo de todas formas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2018)

Hola, antorob: Me he leído los dos nuevos posts de tu Blog y te felicito por ellos. Me han gustado, aunque difiero en varios apartados, especialmente en lo que se refiere a China, pero veré de sacar tiempo para darte a conocer mis opiniones al respecto y, a las malas, de aquí a "x" tiempo, cuando los enlace aquí, volveré sobre el tema.

Vuelvo a dejar el enlace a tu Blog: Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10

Por cierto, te aconsejo el post que he colocado hoy en Rankia. Está en Inglés (tú no tienes problemas), pero es muy interesante y trata sobre la implicación que en el Oro podría estar teniendo el par USD/CNY y los DEG (Derechos de giro) y de fondo la Devaluación del Yuan... Lo dicho: es un artículo que vale la pena.

Y ya que cito a China, dejo esto...

- Las medidas del Banco Central chino no logran abrir el apetito por bonos de firmas privadas Por Reuters

Es sobre China en lo que más difiero contigo. Ese país tiene una cantidad de "tufos" impresionantes. Si allí la Economía y las Finanzas NO estuvieran tan INTERVENIDAS ya veríamos lo que habría sucedido...

Volviendo a los tipos de interés, y después de leer tu matización, entiendo mejor lo que quieres transmitir. Ciertamente, desde que a la Administración Nixon se le encendió la "bombilla", el deterioro en materia de política monetaria ha sido un DESASTRE y que ha ido "in crescendo"...

Sigo pensando que en la UE no pueden subir los tipos al ritmo de los estadounidenses y, desde luego, alcanzar sus niveles en las tasas de interés. Sería un auténtico SUICIDIO y ya ves lo que sucedería con la Deuda en países como España, tanto a nivel individual (¡Hola, hipotecas!), como empresarial y estatal (incluyendo Comunidades autónomas y demás). Además, incluso para la mayor parte de la UE sería un DESASTRE y te recuerdo que España NO es de los países que más Deuda tienen en relación al PIB, así que NO lo veo factible fuera de que se les escape el Control de forma súbita... Algo así como un TERREMOTO ECONÓMICO-FINANCIERO.

Que esos tipos de interés tan bajos e incluso con valor negativo son PERNICIOSOS eso ya lo sabemos, especialmente los que dirigen el COTARRO, pero también está CLARO, al menos para mí, que a esa situación se ha llegado por NO SABER o NO COGER EL TORO POR LOS CUERNOS. En el fondo es una DEGRADACIÓN continúa que viene desde el 1971 y, obviamente, EMPEORANDO. Resumiendo: PATADA ADELANTE hasta REVENTAR... Eso es lo que nos espera. O mucho han de cambiar las cosas...

Por cierto, he leído que coincides con las fechas del declive que tengo dadas en este hilo desde hace años: 2018-2020. Tú lo has "centrado" en el 2019, pero bueno ya somos bastantes los que pensamos de forma bastante parecida sobre este asunto. NO parece que sea así por las Bolsas, pero ya les llegará...

Mientras los MPs han empezado MAL la semana. Cuando lo he mirado, el Oro andaba por los $1218,30 y la Plata en los $15,440... Ésta es la que presenta PEOR aspecto y, precisamente, hoy un amigo de los EE.UU. me indicaba que los cortos volvían a haber aumentando en la Plata y que existía riesgo de ver precios más bajos. Así que del COT del Viernes pasado mejor pasar...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (30 Jul 2018)

Hola fernandojcg.

Si ya lo he leído. Como comentaba antes, muy interesante y ya veremos cuantos comentarios recibe. La calidad parece estar reñida con el interés que despierta.

También hace mención a una caída del mercado de valores en Otoño.

Sea por la devaluación del yuan, por las guerras comerciales o por el petróleo, lo que tenemos que tener claro es que el sistema no se puede sostener mucho mas tiempo.

Los bancos centrales han demostrado una habilidad extrema en ganar tiempo, asi que el periodo 2018-2020, podía tener algún retraso adicional.

El sentido común nos dice que si emitir dinero de papel pudiera ser una solución definitiva, no habría mas crisis. Es verdad que si todos emiten al mismo tiempo, cantidades parecidas es posible alargar en el tiempo el inicio de la crisis, pero no pueden evitarla.

Lo que me molesta es la ignorancia de la gente y sobre todo que a pesar de reconocer cierta dificultad, no les importa, incluso a personas con buena formación. 

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2018)

Cada vez está más claro, la guerra es por el petróleo, el campo de batalla mesopotamia y, en menor medida, Libia, Venezuela. Las armas, principalmente económicas, pero también guerra solapada (o no tanto). Los contendientes: USA, los territorios tablero de juego, China, Rusia, en menor medida Turquía. El resto (Europa...) sobrevolando como buitres a por los restos. El detonante: el precio del petróleo (>100$?, tensión >80?). El resto de materias primas, especialmente el oro para sufragar la guerra con compras a países menos implicados (armamento, alimentos...) y, en último término, para comprar el petróleo (fin del petrodólar).

USA domina los mares, domina América del Norte, no puede ser derrotada en su territorio, aspira a dominar toda America, esto último es dudoso que al 100%. Las bases distribuidas por el mundo son un gran apoyo, pero no son más que islotes.
China domina por tierra su territorio con la ventaja de que por él puede llegar al petróleo. Si se alía con Rusia e Irán y con el permiso de India y Pakistán puede dominar la zona.
Israel es el infiltrado de USA en la zona.
Europa: bases y paso necesario para la flota del Mediterráneo pero, cada vez más, en discrepancia con USA.
Arabia Saudita se vende al mejor postor, ahora al dólar, mañana, probablemente, al brillo del oro


----------



## antorob (30 Jul 2018)

Hola FranMen.

Me ha gustado tu resumen, en pocas palabras defines la situación actual. Excelente síntesis.

Al hilo de las palabras de Fernando sobre China, quería comentar que por muy largo que sea un articulo es imposible analizar todos los aspectos de un tema tan complejo como este.

China ha crecido a tasas desorbitadas durante muchos años. Este crecimiento ha producido desequilibrios y excesos del mismo orden de magnitud. Es decir, enormes y descomunales. Las ciudades fantasma chinas, el exceso de deuda conocido y peor, el que no conocemos, la banca en la sombra, en fin excesos que por si solos generarían una crisis gigantesca. Salvando las diferencias es un proceso parecido al de Japón, que desemboco en la mayor crisis inmobiliaria de la historia en 1990 y de la cual aun no se ha recuperado.

Pero en el contexto de mi relato, ya cuento con que las economías supervivientes tendrán un tamaño en PIB, muy inferior al actual, porque la crisis se llevara por delante muchas empresas y casi todo el sector bancario. Lo relevante es que China tiene bastantes recursos (agrícolas y minerales) para seguir siendo una economía importante después de la crisis. Y sobre todo tiene oro, para pagar aquellos recursos que no dispone(petróleo y gas), además de tener buenas relaciones y contratos con los países que si los tienen (Rusia, Oriente Medio). Es una diferencia importante con el Japón de 1990.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2018 at 12:42 ----------

Bueno, ahora voy con un tema delicado. 

Se que muchos por aquí utilizais el análisis técnico para detectar puntos de entrada y salida en el oro y la plata.

No creo en el análisis técnico aunque lo he utilizado muchas veces hace años. Con el tiempo me he dado cuenta que también se usa para manipular a los inversores.

El AT tenia sentido en sus inicios (por ejemplo en tiempos de Elliot) porque señalaba el comportamiento de una masa de inversores que repetia las mismas pautas de comportamiento ante los mismos escenarios. Y por eso se formaban figuras típicas en las que la salida era siempre la misma. Ahora el AT es masivamente conocido y los inversores tratan de adelantarse a las figuras o directrices, desvirtuando su salida prevista. Por no mencionar los grandes bancos de inversión que conociendo el seguimiento de los inversores, fuerzan los graficos para su propio beneficio. Y aquí incluiría a los bancos centrales a través de sus corresponsalías.

En el caso del oro y la plata, tenemos pruebas que demuestran su control. 

Warren Buffett invirtió en plata desde 1997 hasta 2006. Sin duda vio el potencial del metal y trato de aprovecharse. Imagino que los gestores que le asesoran vieron la crisis de 2008 y le recomendaron vender. Tras la crisis cayo la plata pero al iniciarse las QE's en USA, el oro y la plata se dispararon hasta 2011.

La FED vio que este movimiento ponía en dificultades su política de impresión de papel, pues el fortalecimiento del oro debilitada el dólar y ordeno, es la palabra correcta, ordeno bajar el precio del oro y la plata, como luego hemos tenido noticias de ello. 

Tan llamativa fue la intervención que años después se ha condenado algún gran banco por manipulación descarada de los metales.

Posteriormente a 2011 los bancos centrales han seguido con las QE's masivas pero no han permitido al oro y plata subir sus precios. Por ello una futura QE no creo que tenga relevancia en la cotización del oro y la plata hasta que los bancos centrales no pierdan gran parte de su poder. Y eso solo sucederá con una crisis colosal.

Por eso seguir el análisis técnico me parece perder el tiempo, por el manejo que realizan los BC. Aunque existe gente muy habilidosa y rápida que es capaz de sacar jugo al sistema, prefiero comprar y sentarme a esperar.

El caso curioso de la plata (tercer año de caída en la producción) llama la atención. En un momento de fuerte interés industrial (por el uso de la plata en la industria fotovoltaica) tenemos una caída en la producción señalando la llegada del peak silver y los precios caen a niveles ridículos. No tiene ningún sentido.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# FranMen: Unos meros apuntes...

- Si América del Norte NO puede ser derrotada en su territorio, tampoco pueden serlo NI China NI Rusia. Es decir, cualquiera de ellos podría perder una Guerra contra otra/s potencia/s, pero eso NO significa que se pudieran controlar esas amplias extensiones de territorio y si no existe control terrestre, NO existe control efectivo sobre el territorio. Es de básica militar y de eso algo sé...

- El conglomerado militar que forman las bases militares estadounidenses en el exterior de los EE.UU. NO son "islotes", ni muchísimo menos y están más interconectadas de lo que parece pensar.

- Pakistán NUNCA podrá dominar una zona donde su principal enemigo es la India. ¿Sabe lo que nos dice la Historia sobre las confrontaciones bélicas entre estos dos países?

- China depende del transporte marítimo para sus importaciones de Petróleo y están trabajando para que NO sea así... Y en caso de conflicto bélico con los EE.UU. tendría serios problemas porque sus mares y sus cielos estarían dominados por los estadounidenses. La tecnología militar de los EE.UU. es muy superior a cualquier otra potencia. Quizás, la única que ha avanzado bastante es la de Rusia. Militarmente hablando, China es un gigante con los pies de barro...

- El régimen de Arabia Saudita necesita de los EE.UU./USD tanto como del agua...

# antorob: Bueno, algún comentario ya ha entrado en mi último post de Rankia, pero en línea... La participación suele ser muy baja y va en sentido contrario a su auténtica relevancia. De todas formas, allí lo que prima principalmente es ganar dinero y el cómo es lo de menos. En fin, todo lo opuesto a lo que algunos pensamos sobre cómo debería generarse la verdadera RIQUEZA y no esa que pertenece a un mundo bastante alejado de la REALIDAD. Tampoco me importa mucho porque estos "inversores" van a ser los primeros en "pringar" -Y FUERTE- cuando vengan mal dadas...

Mira, antorob, es sabido que yo NO creo en el AT y, principalmente, por lo que apuntas: todos sabemos dónde están los Stops y demás "mandangas"... Luego el que tiene "pasta" de VERDAD es el que va a dominar el COTARRO cuando le APETEZCA, mientras dejará que muchos INGENUOS sigan "jugando"... Evidentemente, hay gente -poca- que SÍ se defiende ahí.

Dicho esto, a mí me ha ido bien para promediar mis compras en el Oro y en la Plata soy más "visceral", aunque también al ser numismático me veo obligado -porque quiero- a pagar el precio que en ese momento se marque y es que en el Premium las variaciones se notan muy poco.

En lo que coincidimos es que se trata de comprar MPs y "sentarse" sin más "historias", es decir lejos del "ruido" de la cotización.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Al hilo de mi último comentario añado un excelente enlace sobre el poderío y la extensión que ocupan las fuerzas militares del Imperio. Es ligeramente "antiguo", porque han existido algunas variaciones y a PEOR -ya me entendéis-, pero he preferido dejar este que está en nuestro idioma a otro que tengo de principios de año, actualizado pero en Inglés...

La Red Mundial de Bases Militares de los Estados-Unidos | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Es absurdo MINIMIZAR lo que es una REALIDAD y también una amenaza para la Paz mundial, aunque "ellos" se consideren "garantes" de la misma, aunque lo de "América Primero" NO es una cosa nueva que se haya inventado Trump, sino que ya nació en el "gen" del Imperio... No en vano se emancipó de uno al que luego sucedería...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Preocupante lo que nos transmite el artículo que os enlazo de Luis Riestra. Hace ya algún tiempo que venimos avisando de que muchos indicadores adelantados parecen estar indicando que se acerca una Recesión, pero la gente sigue tan "feliz" e igual se cree lo que les venden los políticos de turno...

El comercio minorista está a las puertas de la recesión

Saludos.


----------



## Quemado (2 Ago 2018)

Está claro que los que pasamos por aquí no estamos tranquilos con la dirección que lleva la economía. Lo que sigue sorprendiéndome es que la gente confíe más en lo que digan los políticos que en lo que ven sus ojos.

En el polígono industrial donde trabajo llevamos unas semanas demasiado tranquilas. Se puede aparcar donde antes no se podía. Empiezan a aparecer carteles de "nave disponible". A los clientes hay que apretarles más para que paguen. Cada vez más llamadas de comerciales con ofertas de productos que, la verdad, en donde trabajo, no necesitamos. Son malos síntomas, sólo hay que tener ojos.

La gente ha perdido la capacidad crítica. Lo que le dicen, lo asumen como verdadero. No se plantean lo contrario. Somos borregos mentales. ¿Quizás un efecto de la educación? Lo que dice el maestro es la verdad. Durante años y años. Al final, el cerebro pierde el hábito de la crítica.

Por cierto, Fernando. Leyendo estoy el libro de los cisnes negros. Gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (2 Ago 2018)

Me han recomendado este video en dos partes, recomiendo verlo, habla sobre energías renovables, saludos.
Cuando ya no esté: Energía y transporte con Tony Seba (Parte 1/2) | #0 - YouTube
Cuando ya no esté: Energía y transporte con Tony Seba (Parte 2/2) | #0 - YouTube

Da que pensar.


----------



## Obi (2 Ago 2018)

Quemado dijo:


> La gente ha perdido la capacidad crítica. Lo que le dicen, lo asumen como verdadero. No se plantean lo contrario. Somos borregos mentales. ¿Quizás un efecto de la educación? Lo que dice el maestro es la verdad. Durante años y años. Al final, el cerebro pierde el hábito de la crítica.



Te recomiendo que veas esta conferencia de Miguel Anxo Bastos, del minuto 8 :25 al 11:40 y del 35:50 hasta el final.

Miguel Anxo Bastos - Elementos austrolibertarios en la literatura izquierdista - YouTube


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (2 Ago 2018)

Buenas de nuevo, me he topado con esto es del 2006.
European Commission - PRESS RELEASES - Press release - Presentación de una lista de 14 materias primas minerales fundamentales


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Quemado: Se están dando a conocer datos muy malos en relación al Empleo en nuestro país, a pesar de ser una época estacionalmente muy favorable... Por ejemplo, el pasado mes de Julio ha registrado el menor incremento en ese mes desde el año 2013 y el crecimiento del empleo interanual se ha situado por debajo del 3% por primera vez desde Junio del 2016. Así que ya veremos lo que nos deparan los principios del próximo año, ya pasadas las Navidades y la ocupación que conllevan.

Por cierto, ya están los "listos" del PP alertando de que esta situación es producto del Gobierno de Sánchez, cuando a éste todavía NO le ha dado ni le dará tiempo a gobernar en serio, vamos creo que eso lo sabe cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de "sentido común"... Si nos llega la Recesión será como una consecuencia de que se están deshaciendo los "parches" económico-financieros con los que se ha intentado ENGAÑAR a la población. Y, llegados a ese punto, a la Recesión le importará un NABO quién esté gobernando.

# Obi: Respecto al conferenciante, pues en el tema de las deserciones a las que hace referencia, NO se pueden comparar las dos Guerras Mundiales entre sí, por muchísimos factores condicionantes que se dieron en cada uno de esos conflictos bélicos.

Por ejemplo, en la 2ª Guerra Mundial, más de 150.000 soldados aliados desertaron... Y eso se puede comprobar en un libro que trata el tema: "Desertores", de Charles Glass. Aprovecho también para darte un ejemplo: la Guerra en el Pacífico se pasó por los HUEVOS la Convención de Ginebra, tanto por unos como por los otros. NO hace falta decir que los japoneses NO aceptaban la rendición... así que mucho menos la deserción.

Y, ya en tiempos más modernos, tanto en Vietnam como en Irak se produjeron miles de deserciones en las tropas estadounidenses... Bien alimentadas y equipadas, todo lo contrario de los contendientes en la 1ª Guerra Mundial.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Ago 2018)

# Obi:Curiosamente un colega de Miguel Anxo Bastos, Daniel Lacalle, le ha redactado el programa económico a Pablo Casado. Aunque hay aspectos muy interesantes en Ludwig von Mises y Friedrich Hayek, o de los más cercanos Juan Ramón Rallo y Antonio Escohotado, me encuentro lejos del pensamiento de la escuela austríaca, no por la izquierda, sino desde la crítica realizada por el filomat de Gustavo Bueno y sus discípulos. 

Los metales parece que pinta que van más abajo con fuerza, a ver si la semana próxima acaba ya, se reúne para tratar asuntos de política monetaria la FOMC, la rama que crea las políticas de la FED.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Bueno, ya es conocida mi posición sobre el Liberalismo, especialmente el económico. Quizás, sí que en su momento me interesará por su aspecto filosófico y político, pero hoy en día NO lo veo, la verdad.

Respecto a los MPs, pues hay lo que hay y no hay más... El Oro parece que quiere dirigirse hacia la zona $1208,60-$1200,70 y si se pierde esa cota se verán precios que parecían "imposibles" hace escasos meses. Sin embargo, sigo siendo optimista en relación al metal dorado. Y la Plata es la que presenta una situación MUY NEGATIVA y que se agravará como se pierdan los actuales niveles en los que lleva varios días "peleando". Si se perdieran, se podrían ver precios muy bajos...

En fin, si esto sigue así, habrá que tocar el "cerdito"...

Saludos.


----------



## Most (3 Ago 2018)

Bueno, poco me queda ya para mis vacaciones, espero que ustedes las disfruten pronto o ya las hayan disfrutado.

Aprovecho para disculparme por mi escasa participación, ha sido un mes y medio de locos que a penas me ha dejado tiempo para nada.

Les comento mi punto de vista.
Como dije hace un mes (más o menos en mi conversación con Fernando), creo que el metal se va a los 1020€/1000€, diferíamos un poco en los tiempos y en el precio final pero vamos, quién "se lleve el gato al agua" es indiferente. Lo que tengo claro es que rondando esa cifra voy a comprar otro lote "fuera de plazo".

Tampoco espero una subida del metal muy pronunciada mientras siga el pulso EEUU-China, ya que las reservas de oro son una pieza importante en ese tablero de juego y EEUU no va a permitir que se dispare haciendo dumping de contratos en cuanto el metal asome la cabeza, entre otras muchas cosas.

Otra cosa sería que China tocase a "la madre del cordero" que son sus bonos de EEUU, entonces si veremos que la guerra comercial se pone cruda y puede que pase a mayores. Si Trump, decide hacer la locura de imponer aranceles a la totalidad de exportaciones Chinas, entonces a éstos no le quedará otro camino que ceder o vender bonos y depreciar el Yuan, porque no veo a China agachando la cabeza, la verdad.

En cuanto a la coyuntura Político-Económica la veo negra, muy negra, colores políticos aparte. Negra en europa, con elecciones en Suecia, que parece abrir los ojos tímidamente, Italia mostrando su cara más anti-europea, Alemania que ya no puede contener casi a AFD...
En fin, parece que se acerca movimiento en el terreno geopolítico, lo cual no tiene porque ser malo a la fuerza. Que necesitamos que esto cambie es obvio, para bien o para mal, pero en un sentido u otro debe avanzarse.

Nunca me he considerado un Prepper, pero está claro que todo está muy, muy tenso por Europa y por EEUU ni te cuento, (caso aparte es oriente medio). Así que tener un plan C no está mal y éstas vacaciones voy a aprovechar para darle forma.

Obvio es para todos ustedes la subida de los tipos en Europa, el cambio de dirección en el BCE, la subida de tipos de EEUU, los pobres datos en transporte de mercancías marítimas, las barbaridades que se hacen en las cotizadas ("unicornio" Tesla por ejemplo)... por ello no lo comento, por obvio y porque sé que ustedes están al corriente.
Además muchos de ustedes lo resumen perfectamente y no queda mucho que aportar.

Así que en mi opinión, viene un fin de 2018 y un 2019 muy jodido (y no suelo ser tan pesimista), así que si tienen opción de salvaguardar su patrimonio de una manera u otra, no duden en hacerlo, al igual que no deben confiar en cobrar íntegra su jubilación ya que es obvio que a medio/largo plazo, pinta la cosa muy, muy mal. 
Busquen métodos de ahorro alternativos para complementar su jubilación, poco a poco, sin prisa pero sin pausa y aconsejen bien a sus hijos y nietos. 
La cultura del ahorro en España está muy deteriorada y por el contrario, el ahorro en tangibles permite dormir tranquilo.

Recuerden que papá estado no puede proveer a todo el mundo.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2018)

Hola, Most: Te deseo que pases unas buenas Vacaciones y sobre todo que cargues "pilas"... Creo que nos van a hacer falta a todos en el futuro cercano.

Respecto a lo que comentas, pues más o menos en línea con lo que pensamos por aquí. SÍ, hace años comentaba en este hilo que el período 2018-2020 sería bastante MALO y parece que está en ello. Veremos qué "virulencia" alcanza... que esa es otra.

Alguien hablaba de una posible Deflación, aunque ya existe a nivel salarial a nivel planetario y desde hace años, pero el otro día leía un artículo bien formulado y que hablaba de que se podría dar una Estanflación. En fin, habrá que esperar unos meses para ver hacia qué "formato" nos dirigimos...

Sobre los precios que pueda alcanzar el Oro... Irá dónde quieran llevarlo por muchas conjeturas y "análisis" que queramos hacer por aquí. Nosotros NO dejamos de ser un mera gota de lluvia dentro de un chubasco, así que pintamos lo que pintamos, es decir NADA... Sin embargo, sigo creyendo que el Oro acabará rebotando y que para el mes de Septiembre estará a precios bastante más elevados que los actuales.

Veremos si el MIEDO y la HUÍDA a la CALIDAD actúa en esta ocasión, es decir cuando las cosas se pongan FEAS de verdad... pero claro que las Bolsas deberían acompañar, sino va a ser complicado, para que engañarnos...

Lo que está claro es que NO existen muchas "opciones" para el ahorro más conservador, así que cada cual tendrá que buscar aquellos "instrumentos" que más le convenzan. En mi caso sigo teniéndolo MUY CLARO: MPs y adelantar aquellas compras de lo que pueda precisar a corto y medio plazo...

Saludos.


----------



## Quemado (3 Ago 2018)

Muy buena (y divertida) la conferencia, Obi. Gracias por señalarla.

Nada que no conozcamos, aunque estoy en desacuerdo con que cualquier persona pueda plantarle cara al estado como dice al final.

Lo sorprendente es el efecto, devastador, de estas técnicas sobre cada persona individualmente. Por ejemplo, hablando de MP, mi mujer sigue diciéndome, con muy mala cara, que "no comprende" por qué compro. Está programada para confiar en los papelitos y por más que le explico que el objetivo declarado del BCE es robarte el 2% de lo que tengas ahorrado en euros mediante la inflación, no cambia de opinión.

Es impresionante.


Fernando, no es que sea un experto, pero tiene sentido que estén bajando los MP ahora porque las manos fuertes lo tienen más fácil. El oro no tanto, pero la plata tiene usos industriales y si la economía se afloja hay menos demanda de MP como materia prima. El que quiera manipular encuentra menos resistencia a la baja. Otra cosa será cuando la gente vea la otra utilidad de los MP: valor refugio. Veremos entonces si esas manos fuertes pueden o no.


Sobre el tema de la deflación, si llega a aparecer como la hemos visto, no creo que dure mucho tiempo. Mientras haya impresora y tipos al cero...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2018)

Hola, Quemado: NO, no le veo "sentido" a esta caída en los MPs... Ciertamente, hay una "explicación": presionar a la baja mediante el "papel" permite la adquisición de FÍSICO mucho más barato. De lógica. Y hay muchos, pero que muchos interesados, aunque divergentes entre sí, para que siga siendo así.

SÍ que estoy observando que la Plata está replicando al Cobre en su retroceso, por tanto es posible que su uso industrial esté pesando, es más creo que es un elemento a tener en cuenta, dado que espero una caída importante en el Cobre si es que se produce una Recesión de entidad.

Perooooo, aún así, es muy difícil de "aceptar" que los costos de producción estén por encima de la cotización. Eso NO será sostenible en el tiempo y te recuerdo que es un sector muy endeudado, al que las subidas de las tasas de interés le va a suponer un problema añadido.

Además, está claro que hay "manos fuertes" que están presionando fuertemente a la baja, mientras van adquiriendo FÍSICO a unos niveles ESCANDALOSOS teniendo en cuenta el "procedimiento"utilizado. Y me estoy refiriendo expresamente a JPMorgan.

Quemado, se ha perdido en nuestro país el "concepto" de qué tiene VALOR y la gente suele pensar en "dinero", especialmente en el formato ampliamente aceptado: el "PAPEL"... Por tanto, NO es NADA "raro" lo que comentas sobre tu esposa, aunque hay excepciones... Por ejemplo, tengo amigos "metaleros" que son apoyados por sus mujeres y lo ven como un "complemento" bastante SEGURO. No sé, Quemado, creo que es más bien una cuestión de cultura financiera y que está en "desuso", al menos en nuestro país. NO es menos cierto que hace años que buena parte de población NO puede ahorrar, así que lo de los MPs les viene como muy "lejano"...

Y tienes razón sobre lo de "plantarle" cara al Estado... Está muy bien decirlo, escribirlo, etc., pero haber si hay HUEVOS a decirle a Hacienda que NO quieres pagar el IRPF o pagar el derecho de pernada que suponen muchos de los impuestos que sufrimos. Sólo existe un mínimo de gente que puede hacerlo mediante "ingeniería financiera" y, normalmente, pertenece al exclusivo grupo de las grandes fortunas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ni que Bermejo nos hubiera estado leyendo estos días...

- 'Winter is coming'

A destacar:

- Descenso del consumo privado.

- Hundimiento de las exportaciones y Turismo (¡Ojo! a esto...).

- Batacazo en la creación de Empleo.

- Aumento del crédito a los hogares.

- Aumento del 25% en el concurso de acreedores en empresas.

Y esto -y más que vendrá...- es la "herencia" que ha dejado el PP. ¿Recuperación económica? NUNCA la ha habido y SÍ un continúo "parcheado"... Ya veremos qué pasa cuando el "Winter" llegue de VERDAD y lo digo porque nos va a coger en peores condiciones que cuando comenzó esta Recesión... que NUNCA finalizó. Otra cosa es que nos diera un "respiro" como no podía ser de otro modo.

Me sobra de Bermejo su "canto" final a la "naranjita", pero está en su derecho de expresar su opinión, al igual que lo hacemos los demás en este hilo. Creo que si algo me caracteriza es que enlazo artículos, informaciones, etc. que NO tengo porqué suscribir en su totalidad, pero entiendo que pueden ser de interés general. En este caso, considero que el artículo de Bermejo es MUY BUENO.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (4 Ago 2018)

Hola fernandojcg.

El articulo me parece bastante bueno para quitar de encima la nube en la que vive la mayoría de la gente. No hace sino constatar la situación real, a través de los últimos datos recibidos, que avisan de un fuerte deterioro.

Destacaria la decisión del BCE, el cual a partir de Enero 2019, deja de comprar deuda publica y deja la financiación de los estados en manos de los inversores. Esto si será una revolución y veremos donde van los tipos. De momento el Banco de Santander esta vendiendo deuda publica española a manos llenas. Me imagino que el resto de los bancos iran haciendo lo mismo, aprovechando las ultimas compras de BCE.

Tampoco me gusta las loas a Ines Arrimadas, pero porque pienso que ningún partido político en España ha hecho un diagnostico correcto de la situación y por lo tanto asi, es difícil tener una solución.

En cuanto al partido político que nos gobierna, es un insulto a la ciudadanía tratar de gobernar con los apoyos que tiene. Solo mira en su propio beneficio.

El partido anterior PP, se gano la destitución a pulso. Y por supuesto solo miro en su propio beneficio. Lo dicho, nadie tiene un diagnostico apropiado y parece que siguen en babia.

En cuanto al post anterior, en algún medio he leído que la caída en los metales esta replicando de forma bastante aproximada a la devaluación del yuan chino. todo puede ser.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (4 Ago 2018)

Echad un vistazo a la siguiente gráfica. El momento se acerca...








Esto es lo que predice la TACE: va a ocurrir en los próximos tiempos quiebras y crisis de crédito. Primero empezarán a quebrar empresas con altos niveles de deuda, luego algún banco pequeño, más adelante algún grande tendrá serios problemas, y entonces volveremos con mucha probabilidad a la senda de la liquidez total para la banca. Nuevas expansiones y bajadas de tipos para rescatar a los amigos de la FED y demas bancos centrales.

El camino hacia la destrucción del sistema monetario es inexorable. En cada vuelta del ciclo de crédito, la crisis ocurre a un tipo de interés máximo más bajo, que es lo que dice la gráfica.


Suerte a todos.


PD: Comprad más plata y BTCs.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# antorob: SÍ, el artículo es bueno y está avisando sobre lo que algunos estamos viendo venir a corto plazo... y ya no te digo a largo plazo.

SÍ que es relevante lo que indicas sobre el cierre del "grifo" del BCE, pero lo he obviado porque creo lo mismo que kikepm, es decir que volverán a las "andadas"... O sea más QEs o lo que se "maravillen", que ya puestos a "desvirtuar" la REALIDAD no viene de nuevos "inventos"... Total, hasta que ya NO puedan hacer NADA más y entonces TODO o casi todo acabará REVENTANDO o más bien IMPLOSIONANDO...

Ciertamente, el BCE tiene mucha Deuda pública española, pero tiene un mayor volumen de la italiana... Además de la francesa y que tampoco está para tirar "cohetes", máxime cuando tiene unos Bancos que están muy "tocados". Y Alemania tiene el "pufo" del Deutsche Bank... Por otro lado, NO olvidemos que también en la Banca estadounidense hay algunas "perlas" más... Y en China vete a saber lo que tienen y es que a nivel mundial pocos van a salvarse de la "quema" cuando esto estalle.

Respecto a los partidos políticos mayoritarios en España, qué quieres que te diga... NINGUNO se salva y da auténtico ASCO ver su comportamiento y como lo que les importa es asegurar las prebendas de las que gozan. Si ya NO es una cuestión de Izquierdas, Derechas, Liberales, etc., puesto que en nuestro país son simples "sucedáneos" de MUY BAJA CALIDAD. Claro que, llegada la hora, a alguno habrá que voltar, aunque sea con una "pinza" en la nariz...

También me he dado cuenta de lo que comentas sobre el Yuan y los MPs... De alguna manera esto "avala" la opinión que tengo sobre que China está manipulando el mercado de los MPs y también de otras Materias Primas. Tampoco es sorprendente y NO hace tanto tiempo que dí como objetivo de caída del par CNY/USD los 0,1439 y como primer objetivo. Ahora está en los 0,1464, es decir a un "paso" de lo "pronosticado"... Desde el pasado 1 de Marzo, el Yuan lleva una caída de poco más del 8%... que se dice pronto.

A un IMBÉCIL (Trump) y a su equipo "asesor" se les "escapó" que China tiene mucho margen de maniobra a nivel financiero, al menos mientras el "papel" siga teniendo valor...

# kikepm: Gracias por el aporte y poco se puede añadir. Está bastante CLARO...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

How Low Can They Go? Emerging-Market Currencies Near a Key Level

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Ago 2018)

Una curiosidad ... el diario de alta burguesía barcelonesa "La Vanguardia" publicaba ayer, día de lectura de periódicos, un curioso artículo en su suplemento "dinero" con el titular siguiente: "Los bancos centrales, a la caza del lingote en la nueva fiebre del oro"

Me sorprende mucho el texto, pues no se atisba de su lectura que en su redacción haya colaborado nadie que tenga intereses en la venta de metales. Habla del China, Rusia, Turquía el aumento de reservas, etc, etc, nada que no se haya comentado aquí 


Los bancos centrales, a la caza del lingote en la nueva fiebre del oro

El texto empieza con el siguiente párrafo: 

“Esto es oro, señor Bond. Toda mi vida, he estado enamorado de su color, su brillo, su divina pesadez”, explicaba el terrible Goldfinger que en la saga de 007 (1964) tenía como objetivo eliminar con una bomba radioactiva los lingotes custodiados en el mítico Fort Knox de EE.UU., para alterar el precio del oro en el mercado.


----------



## LPMCL (6 Ago 2018)

Un artículo como este de La Vanguardia, no suele pasar los filtros de los editores; es curioso. En cualquier caso, coincido con el gusto por Goldfinger, la mejor de la serie Bond, con el mejor Bond hasta ahora (Sean Connery). Elijo otra cita de la peli que creo se ajusta más a los movimientos en las compras del metal por parte de determinados BCs: _"Once is happenstance. Twice is coincidence. The third time it's enemy action"_

El COT metal, especialmente el del oro esta ultra-bullish. Los Swap Dealers reduciendo cortos esta pasada semana, como deberías esperar si estas largo. Son los que suelen acertar en el punto de inflexión dentro de los COMMs. 

La gran pregunta: ¿qué iniciará las próximas alzas? Probablemente “un evento“ esta vez, (más que algo macro económico). Como describe el insider CME Group Chairman & CEO Terry Duffy (hasta el minuto 4:55 es todo bla-bla-bla pero ahí su visión es interesante y le cortan…)

Market is slightly frustrated with some Fed comments: CME Group Chairman - YouTube


----------



## safiboss (6 Ago 2018)

Primeramente, gracias a Fernandojcg por aportar tantísima información en el foro. Llevo tiempo pensando en comprar ORO pero realmente no tengo experiencia previa. Mi idea es comprar y dejar mi posición durante un muy largo periodo de tiempo. Por ello, os pediría vuestra recomendación para evitar gastos innecesarios. 

Además, no me gustaría tener el oro físicamente por lo que me gustaría conocer que plataformas utilizáis, son serias y tienen suficiente mercado para deshacer la posición una vez llegado el caso. 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo el enlace a un artículo que complementa un poco el de LPMCL, pero en lo que respecta a la Plata. Sobre el "papel", tanto el Oro como la Plata parece que van a tener un sesgo ALCISTA... Sin embargo, la REALIDAD sigue siendo "tozuda": hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1214,90 y la Plata en los $15,310... ¡Ojo! a ésta última y que lleva bastante tiempo "peleando" en una zona de soporte muy importante. En el Oro NO tengo "dudas" de que acabará saliendo al ALZA, pero en la Plata NO lo veré claro hasta que no se aleje bastante de los actuales niveles.

Silver Speculator Bullish Bets See Small Gain After 6 Down Weeks | Silver Phoenix

# safiboss: Ante todo le agradezco sus elogios. Respecto a lo que pregunta, creo que LPMCL es la persona más adecuada para ayudarle. Yo hace tiempo que estoy lejos de la especulación bursátil y parte de mi "excedente" suelo dedicarlo a los MPs FÍSICOS y con esto le estoy diciendo que NO creo en el "papel" asociado a los mismos.

Quizás, el producto más adecuado para Vd. sería un ETF... aunque a mí NO me gustan. Ahora mismo no sabría decirle cómo está ese tema, pues si bien estoy informado de lo que acontece con los Índices, mineras, etc. ya le digo que no tengo interés por el formato "papel".

A falta de lo que pudiera comentarle LPMCL, le dejo un listado de ETFs de Oro en Euros para que lo estudie. Sin embargo, NO está de más recordarle que los ETFs son instrumentos donde la liquidez está bastante limitada... y más en la UE.

ETF del Mundo en EUROS (12º) ETF sobre ORO - Más Dividendos

Y también podría sondear a BullionVault. Por el foro suelen hablar bien de esa entidad. Le dejo el enlace...

- Comprar oro y plata a precios en tiempo real al precio más bajo | BullionVault

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Ago 2018)

Yo lo tengo en bullionvault hace años y, para mí, es la mejor plataforma de oro asignado que existe, con el mejor software.

Muy superior a un etf, sin duda.

Además puedes especular y cambiar de oro a plata o platino o estar en efectivo en tiempo real.

Yo ahora mismo estoy con todo en plata.

Creo que va a subir a partir de esta semana, pero que nadie me haga caso. 

En todo caso se va a tener que decidir ya si rompe hacia arriba o hacia abajo. 






Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: Está Ahí... Ahí. Como bien dices, pronto tendrá que decidirse por dónde rompe. La "lógica", teniendo en cuenta la entidad del soporte, dice que debiera ser al alza, pero en lo personal sigo sin verlo claro y ya me gustaría que mi "sentimiento" fuera otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Ago 2018)

Discrepo, ojo que soy un aprendiz con el ratio más alto de desaciertos en el foro y con el título del peor pronosticador, pero esta vez creo con mucha fe, desde mi subjetividad, que voy a tener la razón de la evidencia del más fervoroso creyente: 

Considero que una posición del COT tal como indica LPMCM "ultra-bullish" no se centrifuga rápidamente, los posibles eventos geopolíticos han estado mucho peor poco tiempo atrás, ¡Qué estamos en agosto! ... va romper con fuerza hacia abajo, esta semana que no hay noticias relevantes a nivel económico ... la próxima semana también será de bajada, va a caer con muchísima fuerza, una enorme ola, muchísima hasta los 1100, mucho más si el USD sigue la tónica actual de subida: *"por debajo de los 1100 en dos semanas" *

Goldman Sachs y HSBC actuando de proxy, tienen la última oportunidad de cargar. China estamos viendo fuerte retórica pero pocos hechos, le interesa precio muy bajo al menos de momento ..

*En dos semanas por debajo de 1100*, veremos ...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Pues, como que NO, que NO "veo" esos $1100 y en tan corto espacio de tiempo... Teniendo en cuenta tu merecida fama de mal pronosticador lo más probable es que haga todo lo contrario de lo que tú esperas. Además, hoy leía un informe que decía que es tanto el ambiente pesimista en torno al Oro que era probable una salida al alza... Y ¡Ojo! que NO venía de una fuente "interesada".

Lo que SÍ es cierto, y ya lo apuntó antorob, es que el Yuan está acompañando a la caída de los MPs... Es más, ayer ya andaba en los 0,1459 o a 0,0020 de lo que pronostiqué en su momento y lo hice bastante más arriba. Viendo la devaluación que se está produciendo en varias monedas emergentes y, sobre todo en el área de Asia/Pacífico, parece que la Guerra de las Divisas se va a enconar y MUCHO. Y ¡Ojo! que dejo de lado la situación de la Lira turca y el Peso argentino... porque ambos están DESTROZADOS.

Se habla mucho de que el USD va a fortalecerse, pero si bien está subiendo sigue bastante lejos de sus máximos y que, francamente, NO creo que recupere. A no ser que pase algo fuerte en el mundo y recupere la "sensación" de refugio que ofrece.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Atinado artículo de Juan Laborda...

La propuesta de Trabajo Garantizado: encuadrando el problema (I)

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21: Pues, como que NO, que NO "veo" esos $1100 y en tan corto espacio de tiempo...
> 
> Saludos.



Supongo que es conocida mi limitación en este asunto .... para esta predicción he hecho trampa, tratando de ser el listillo de la clase he hecho pasar por una intuición mía lo que predicen desde Shunsine, lo leí antes de enlazar el post, os pongo el texto: 

"On The Verge Of The Next Major Gold And Silver Price Declines"

On The Verge Of The Next Major Gold And Silver Price Declines | Gold Eagle


Atentos al párrafo:

La próxima fecha de reversión para el oro es el 21 de agosto y la fecha de reversión para las existencias de oro es el 23 de agosto.*Con múltiples factores que apuntan a una disminución inminente y significativa y dos fechas de reversión importantes en alrededor de 2,5 semanas, podemos ver un fuerte deslizamiento muy, muy pronto.

...
Por cierto Fernando ¿como haces para dormir tan pocas horas? ¿partes el sueño en tramos? ¿Tienes alguna técnica que sea explicable aquí en el foro?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Me he leído el artículo y está bien formulado... En la Plata NO me ha dicho NADA y llevo días comentando que su situación es bastante MALA. Aquí, está en esperar cómo se resuelve: puede ser a la baja o al alza... Eso SEGURO.

En el Oro sigo pensando en que se saldrá al ALZA y no contemplo una caída que se lleve por delante los $1200, al menos en el corto plazo. A medio y largo plazo, en estos momentos, pocas prospecciones se pueden hacer, máxime cuando se espera un agravamiento mundial a nivel económico-financiero y geopolítico.

Sobre lo que me comentas se llama Insomnio... Y tiene que ver con el tipo de trabajo que desarrollo y sus particulares jornadas. Llevo muchos años así y te acabas acostumbrando y ya me quedan pocos "telediarios" en mi curro, de manera que espero recuperar el ritmo biológico cuando éste finalice.

Por otro lado, yo tengo una enorme facilidad para escribir y leer, así que aprovecho mucho el tiempo de que dispongo.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Ago 2018)

Un interesante artículo publicado hoy en Zerohedge da una perpectiva nueva en relación al porqué de que no rompa el precio del oro ni arriba ni abajo. 

Un tal Kevin Muir comentan que China no fija el precio, no manipula. Lo que hacen es determinar un precio límite, cuando se llega a él compran, pero en Yuanes (CNY). 

Dado que las compras las realizan en yuanes pero el precio del oro está fijado en dólares usanos, con la depreciación del Yuan el límite marcado está más alto, no compran y cae el precio del oro.

Digamos que la técnica chinil se asemejaría a la que a veces se recomienda en este foro, acumulando con las bajadas, eso sí, según dice los amalillos establecen un límite.

Por otra parte lo que no comenta el redactor del artículo es que para que esto funcione en los términos que detalla es necesario que desde alguna parte se esté presionando a la baja con fuerza.

El texto, se lee en un momento, son diez líneas
Gold: Have The Chinese Changed The Way They Look At It? | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: ¿Y quién está al otro "lado" para presionar a la baja? Pues, seguramente, aparte de los Banksters que todos conocemos, unos tipos de color "amarillento"... Es decir, aquellos que están comprando con sus Yuanes o, posiblemente, con USD o un "mix" que para el caso es lo mismo, a fin de cuentas a los "mercaderes" que intermedian les importa un PIMIENTO de dónde venga el dinero mientras llegue...

Yo sigo teniendo MUY CLARO que China es parte del "problema" en la caída del Oro y ese "arbitraje" que está teniendo en relación al CNY no deja muchas dudas al respecto, al menos para mí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Haciendo el TONTO en un lugar donde NO deberíamos estar...

Russia news: Panic as Spanish jet ACCIDENTALLY fires missile 40 miles from Russian border | World | News | Express.co.uk

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (8 Ago 2018)

El otro día le enseñé a mi abuela (97 años) unas monedas de oro y plata y me dice 

“Ay hijo, esto es dinero de verdad y no la mierda de chapas que tenemos ahora”

Me pregunto como hemos pasado de eso a adorar unos papelitos de colorines en una generación.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Ago 2018)

El artículo ese del hui son chuminadas. Que las mineras se hunden en bolsa. Menuda noticia, con el oro y la plata como están.

Pues mejor. Que desaparezcan la mitad, se las coman las grandes, que bajen al nivel de enero 2016 y vuelvan a subir el 300%. Seguro que se va a dejar de extraer oro y plata, que ya no lo quiere nadie... 

En Asturias tenemos minas de oro que llevan 2500 años abriendo y cerrando según los vaivenes del mercado. 

Mientras tanto a hacer como los chinos, comprar oro barato. 

Total, que no tiene ni idea de a donde va el precio, lo mismo que todos los pringaos como nosotros. Si fuera un capo de goldman sachs no estaría escribiendo esos artículos. Estaría forrándose con las bajadas. Estos sí que saben por qué sube y baja la plata

El de los chinos y el Yuan ese es más razonable, y sin perder media mañana. 



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Ago 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El artículo ese del hui son chuminadas. Que las mineras se hunden en bolsa. Menuda noticia, con el oro y la plata como están.
> 
> ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Totalmente cierto lo que comentas desde la perspectiva de alguien que piense en el medio plazo o largo, lo del artículo son chuminadas o sencillamente verdades de Perogrullo. Pero para mi si tiene el rigor y/o altísimo valor como análisis prospectivo para aquellos que operen a muy corto, después de haber consultado varios analistas - por ejemplo Rambus // Spock - esta gente de Shunsine me parece de lo más fiable en este sentido.

También alguien que digamos es un maestro en esto, Fernando, indicaba que le parecía formalmente un buen análisis, aunque no coincidía en las conclusiones.

Pero en todo caso podremos comprobar en breve esa fiabilidad del corto plazo y la reputación que yo le atribuyo, pues han puesto determinado unas fechas muy exactas:

*""" Fortísima caída del oro dos semanas, disminución inminente, hasta la fecha de reversión 21/23 de agosto """*


----------



## Obi (8 Ago 2018)

Merece la pena escuchar esta conversación de más de dos horas con Peter Schiff. En ella, habla de la economía norteamericana, del oro, del bitcoin, de la inflación, de la FED, de las burbujas...
QTR #57 - Peter Schiff - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: El artículo en cuestión está bien... otra cosa es que guste o no. Has de tener en cuenta que hay muchos "metaleros" que van también en "papel" y ALCISTAS, de manera que leer artículos de ese tipo les pone "malos". Mira, sin ir más lejos, tengo un familiar lejano al que le gusta el "papel" y está largo en los dos principales MPs. Cuando me preguntó le pregunté a qué plazo y me respondió que a 2 años. Entonces le dije que NO veía "problemas", pero cada vez que lo veo no para de comentarme que va perdiendo dinero. En realidad, una MIERDA, porque si no puede soportar pérdidas del 5% (que es lo que lleva) en el mercado de las Materias Primas, mejor que no se hubiera metido. Y para ponerle el culo más "estrecho" le recuerdo dónde está la Plata y que ya se lo advertí antes de meterse. Y no te lo pierdas: es gestor profesional de patrimonios en una importante entidad bancaria.

Resumiendo: En el Oro sigo en mis "trece" y como mucho NO creo que se rebase el nivel que dió Goldman Sachs y que, en su momento, también "pronosticó" un precio en el Oro más alto que el actual para finales de año.

Y la Plata sigue AHÍ... en un rango muy estrecho desde el pasado 17 de Julio y es bastante RARO es un MP tan volátil. Se diría que se está preparando algo "gordo" en una de las dos direcciones posibles.

Yo como voy en FÍSICO... pues como que NO va conmigo lo que haga la cotización. Otra cosa será el día que pueda necesitarlo, pero por lo menos tengo algo que SIEMPRE valdrá algo y eso "compra" TRANQUILIDAD.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Ago 2018)

Yo no considero Bullionvault "papel". En cuanto a las mineras ya me deshice de casi todo, con pérdidas, por supuesto.

Tarde o temprano se darán la vuelta y algo se ganará.

Lo que no puedo es ahorrarlo todo en físico. Los pisos modernos dan para lo que dan y no voy a meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta, que hay mucho "emprendedor" del Este por las calles de España.

Se agradecen todos los artículos que tengáis a bien compartir, por supuesto. Si critico alguno no es al hecho de que los pongáis, lo que ocurre es que me sublevo siempre que veo a uno que dice que en la fecha tal va a subir tanto.

Hombre no me jodas, que tengo un archivo con todas las predicciones que leo por internet y no dan ni una. Luego no vuelves a saber nada de ellos pero, como a la fuerza alguno acierta por mera probabilidad, sale chuleándose de que lo clavó y lo entrevistan en todo internet.

Oiga no, que usted es el que le tocó la lotería. No me venga ufanándose de que sabía el número antes del sorteo.

Seguro que Jimmy Dimon acierta siempre, pero no escribe en los blogs


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: No me refería a ti concretamente en mi comentario, aunque era "trasladable", de ahí tu respuesta... Tampoco me negarás en que no iba "desencaminado" y es de una lógica aplastante: a nadie le gusta leer comentarios e informaciones que afectan a una posición que tenemos en pérdidas o haciendo equilibrios en la "cuerda" (caso de la Plata ahora mismo). Pusé un ejemplo que me toca directamente como un excelente ejemplo.

De todas formas, insisto en que no era una crítica "personalizada", ni mucho menos... puesto que entiendo que cada cual hace con su dinero lo que le dá la real gana y para eso es "suyo". Además, dentro del mundo "metalero", y que tiene una mayor "comprensión" de lo que sucede, es de lo más NORMAL que se busquen "alternativas" y que saldrán mejor o peor, pero se BUSCAN y yo, desde aquí, ánimo a seguir haciéndolo. Y más con lo que se ve venir en el "horizonte"...

Te has deshecho de tus mineras... Bueno, es una decisión personal y NO hay NADA más que decir al respecto. Sigo creyendo que es un buen sector donde colocar parte del "excedente", pero creo que hay que esperar todavía un poco para posicionarse de nuevo. Insisto en lo que vengo diciendo hace tiempo: hay que esperar un fuerte desplome de las Bolsas y entrar cuando las mineras de MPs hayan corregido también por el efecto "arrastre" que tendrán con otras acciones, pero harán suelo mucho antes y ese será el MOMENTO, aunque NO vayamos a acertar el timing...

En cuanto a las "predicciones" de los "expertos", pues ya sabes que comparto tu opinión. SÍ que hay analistas que suelen acertar bastante los movimientos, pero si te digo la verdad y NO quiero ser "pretencioso" con ello, me quedo con mis particulares analisis y donde observo que tengo muchos más aciertos que la mayor parte de los "profesionales" que se dedican a ello. Además, ya sabes que mi "filosofía" sobre los MPs. se aparta totalmente de lo que diga el AT o "Perico de los Palotes", pero me sirve para optimizar mis compras. De momento, en el Oro lo voy "clavando" en mis compras y en la Plata NO me preocupo mucho, la verdad... Es una "carrera de fondo" y yo voy sin plazo y en FÍSICO. Por lo tanto, MUY TRANQUILO.

NO hace falta, Kovaliov, tener el FÍSICO en casa, al menos en su totalidad, pero SÍ lo más cerca posible y ahí que cada cual haga sus particulares elucubraciones... Ciertamente, NO podemos tener TODO lo de VALOR en casa, así que hay que diversificar como bien apuntaba más arriba. Por ejemplo, yo tengo bastante Renta Fija, pero comprada a buenos precios y sigue rentando en mi caso. ¿Creo en ella ahora mismo? Pues, va a ser que NO... pero, Kovaliov, todos los que andamos por aquí intentamos salvaguardar lo máximo posible de nuestro Patrimonio.

Y PÉRDIDAS, Kovaliov, TODOS en mayor o menor medida las hemos tenido y yo el primero... Luego, está la capacidad que se tenga para "soportarlas"...

Y dejo un buen enlace... ya veremos cómo se las van a "maravillar" en esta ocasión.

- Tipos de interés: Bomba de tres billones de deuda privada en Europa: vencerán con alzas de tipos

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (9 Ago 2018)

*Fisico, mineras y perspectivas*

Si mantienes una posición en MP que te resulte "cómoda" y diversificada (ya sea a través caja fuerte en casa, zulos, jardineria nocturna, Bullion Vault, Goldmoney, etc ) Las acciones mineras son buena alternativa y ofrecen un apalancamiento sobre el precio del metal. Fernando ofrece un momento que parece muy adecuado para comprarlas, pero sinceramente creo que quizás no funcione tan bienl como el esperaba.


> hay que esperar un fuerte desplome de las Bolsas y entrar cuando las mineras de MPs hayan corregido también por el efecto "arrastre" que tendrán con otras acciones, pero harán suelo mucho antes y ese será el MOMENTO, aunque NO vayamos a acertar el timing...



Creo que en el próximo desplome el efecto arrastre no será tan fuerte como sucedió en 2008-2009 porque sencillamente la mayoría de acciones mineras ya estarán en "manos fuertes" y la mayoría de inversores después de largos años de mercado bajista en MP están excepcionalmente poco invertidos en el sector. La próxima crisis tiene una gestación muy larga y piano, piano se esta produciendo una acumulación de físico y acciones mineras. De hecho considero esta "insoportable lateridad" sufrida como parte del lento proceso de acumulación. Rusos (con taquígrafos), chinos (silenciosamente), Iranis, Indios y manos fuertes como JPM están en ese proceso de acumulación tanto en físico y/o en acciones mineras. Cuando llege el desplome de las bolsas habrá poca oferta de venda que sera rapidamente absorvida. Así los que esperaron a ese momento para cargar se encontraran persiguiendo el precio. Por supuesto puedo equivocarme, ya veremos cuendo sucede. Personalmente estoy acumulando mineras desde agosto del 2015 con el grueso de mi inversión realizada entre septiembre 2015 a abril 2016 (las que conservo de este periodo me siguen dando buenas revalorizaciones o me dieron buenos beneficios al venderlas, que compensan, al menos por ahora algunos de mis errores. Estas semanas como ejemplo ha abierto posiciones en Osisko Regalias (OR) y Vista Gold (VGZ), aumentado mis posiciones en Tormenta de Arena (SAND), Alexco (AXU), Sabina Gold &Silver (SBB.TO).
Si fuera más prudente esperaría a que se resolviese la situación con una ruptura por debajo de los 1180-1200 o una ruptura para arriba. Pero dado las lecturas tan extremas del COT y el bajo SDI, RSI, estacionalidad; pues yo diría que ira para arriba, pero vete tu a saber. Son tiempos extraños...


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Ago 2018)

Soy un aprendiz, sigo a estos de Shunsine, sólo puedo hacer de altavoz de lo que comentan, creo que el desplome de los metales está aún por llegar en breve, dos semanas.

Even More Cracks In The Golden Dam | Gold Eagle

Por otra parte considero que el crash bursátil lo tendremos a mediados del 2019 durará un par de años, esto lo infiero de los estudios que existen de los ciclos de Kondratieff, estamos al final del período de invierno, pero pienso que mucho antes llegará la oportunidad de compra.

Añadiendo un poco de argumentación he ido leyendo que Fernando cita a Goldman Sachs como una de sus referencias que presupongo que históricamente han acertado - podríamos hacer la broma fácil de ¡¡cómo no van acertar!! Si son ellos que manipulan el mercado o como dice Kolianov es como si Jimmy Dimon director ejecutivo de JpMorgan realizara un post, siguiéndolo aciertas seguro - Pero volviendo al asunto hay un tema que me ha sorprendido mucho, la última predicción que he encontrado sobre el precio del oro de Goldman Sachs, 1450$ dentro de 12 meses, para julio de 2019:

Kitco que se dedica a la venta de metales y proveer información publicó el 
Jueves 26 de julio de 2018 un artículo donde dicen: 
*"En un informe de hoy Goldman Sachs reiteró su pronóstico de que el oro subirá a $ 1,450 para el 2019." *

Goldman Sachs Remains Overweight Commodities And Still Sees Gold At $1,450 | Kitco News


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Mochuelo: Habrá que esperar... el tiempo es el que suele dar y quitar "razones"... Perooooo lo que comentas sería muy "raro": lo NORMAL es que las acciones de las mineras, ya fueran de MPs o no, sufrieran una corrección y que estimo podría ser importante, aunque a ti ahora mismo te parezca que poco más pueden caer. También he dicho que las dedicadas a los MPs, especialmente el Oro, frenarían su caída mucho antes.

Llevo mucho tiempo en esto y he visto de TODO... Vamos a ver lo que hicieron en el 2008 dos acciones de las "importantes":

- GG: 1 Junio 2008, $46,17 vs 1 Octubre 2008, $12,16...

- PAAS: 1 Febrero 2008, $40,00 vs 1 Octubre 2008, $11,61...

Y te puedo colocar los ejemplos que quieras... Por cierto, ya que he citado a PAAS, decir que está subiendo fuertemente en estos momentos. Hace unos minutos +8,60%

Mochuelo, donde menos riesgo veo en estos momentos es en las "oreras" y las que se dedican al Streaming, perooooo tengo claro que de interesarme las podré conseguir bastante más baratas de precio. Igual me equivoco... Sin embargo, tengo una liquidez en "espera" por si se da el "momento" que espero se pueda dar, aunque también tengo en cuenta el factor geopolítico, de manera que lo PRUDENTE es seguir esperando y hablo por mí.

# Charizato21: No había leído lo que aportas sobre Goldman Sachs, aunque ya comenté que ellos esperan precios más altos en el Oro para finales de este año. ¡Qué "cucos"! han fijado los $1450 en el 2019 a sabiendas que ese es un punto de RUPTURA ALCISTA... Por tanto, aquellos que vayan en "papel" en el Oro, y con perspectivas de medio y/o largo plazo, NO deberían tener muchos "apuros" en mantener la posición, aunque se puedan dar pérdidas puntuales.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ago 2018)

El oro es un activo difícil de analizar, quizá por ser una forma de verdadero cash sin riesgo de contraparte.
Lo que sabemos:
Se comporta bien en hiperdeflaciones.
Se comporta bien en hiperinflaciónes.
Se comporta mal con inflación controlada, años 80,90.
La situación económica actual es un terreno desconocido, una deflación controlada.
Todo depende de la sensación de control sobre la economía por parte de los bancos centrales.


----------



## nekcab (9 Ago 2018)

Sobre el vídeo subido por Novato per se el día 2 (pagina 44) de este mes sobre el cambio de paradigma en lo que al peso en las economías tenía el petróleo según defiende Tony Seba en su libro "Solar trillons", me ha llamado la atención (minuto 13' 16") el fondo de inversión en el que Noruega lleva invirtiendo 30 años su superhabit de la venta de petróleo (valorado en 1 trillón de dolares).

Es gestionado por el propio banco central noruego ("Norges Bank") y parece tratarse del "Government Pension Fund"

¿Como se comportará si, como predice el profesor Seba, y tras un tiempo corto de subida del precio del petróleo, para inmediatamente iniciar un proceso brusco de bajada? Así por ejemplo, quien quisiera meterse ahora, ¿sería una buena opción como filosofía de repartir los huevos en diferentes cestos? ¿es ya tarde dadas las fechas?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2018)

Hola, nekcab: El fondo soberano de Noruega es muy antiguo y muy bien gestionado. Sin embargo, actualmente tiene una excesiva exposición a la Renta Variable. ¿Replicarlo en su ponderación al Petróleo y Gas? Pues, en condiciones normales, yo no lo haría, pero está pesando mucho el aspecto geopolítico y que puede agravarse...

Ante esa disyuntiva es uno mismo el que tiene que decidir qué hacer...

Te dejo este enlace sobre el Fondo soberano de Noruega...

El fondo soberano de Noruega logra la mayor cantidad de dinero de su historia en 2017 - elEconomista.es

Y mucho ¡Ojo! a la fuerte caída que está experimentando el Euro en su cruce con el USD...

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (10 Ago 2018)

Fernandojgc dixit


> # Mochuelo: Habrá que esperar... el tiempo es el que suele dar y quitar "razones"... Perooooo lo que comentas sería muy "raro": lo NORMAL es que las acciones de las mineras, ya fueran de MPs o no, sufrieran una corrección y que estimo podría ser importante, aunque a ti ahora mismo te parezca que poco más pueden caer. También he dicho que las dedicadas a los MPs, especialmente el Oro, frenarían su caída mucho antes.
> 
> Llevo mucho tiempo en esto y he visto de TODO... Vamos a ver lo que hicieron en el 2008 dos acciones de las "importantes":
> 
> ...



No se si me he expresado mal, mi tesis es que cuando ocurra el próximo desplome en la bolsa, también afectara a las acciones mineras (el miedo y el vuelo hacía la liquidez son inevitables) pero creo que habrá diferencias claras con lo ocurrido entre 2008-2009 que posiblemente suavizaran la caída de las acciones mineras de PM ( como mucho espero de 30 a un 50% no un 75-80%). La crisis de 2008 se produjo cuando el mercado alcista de PM llevaba ya años consolidado y en buena forma con lo cual muchos inversores tenían exposición. Si el desplome se produce dentro de poco, o en un periodo el oro/plata sea percibido como bajista o en "insoportable lateridad" en este sector malquerido y pequeño donde la mayoría son o manos fuertes o "creyentes" que creen que justamente estas acciones con cobertura o refugio del desplome serán poco dados a vender. Además llevamos mucho tiempo bajo la letanía sobrecomprados/sobrevalorados y bastantes habrá hecho la debida diligencia y por si acaso o por convicción estará en proceso de acumulación o al menos de cobertura. Y añadiría que anteriores valores antes tenidos por refugios seguros como el dolar y los bonos de estado sufren la misma"letanía". Por lo tanto veo claramente una escasez de "refugio seguro"
Pero claro hay muchas más variables pero esta es mi humilde opinión. Como tu dices el tiempo dará y quitara razones. 

Una cosa más, me ha sorprendido es uso de la palabra "NORMAL" en mayúsculas , supongo que para recalcarla. Pero es precisamente eso, NO veo "normalidad" y en consecuencia no la espero. Creo que estamos en tiempos en que están cambiando muchas cosas a la vez, muriendo viejas verdades y surgiendo otras y nos enfrentamos a ellas con nuestra experiencia vital (que a pesar de nuestra edad, no deja de ser corta) y nuestro bagaje conceptual cuya "eficacia" aún esta validar. Tiempos extraños e inciertos


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Ago 2018)

Una curiosidad ayer Ted Butler publicó un texto donde volvía nuevamente con el asunto de que el principal manipulador masivo del físico es JPMorgan, indica que ya lleva acumulados 750 millones de onzas de plata y 20 millones de onzas de oro. 

The Next Silver Run To $50 (And Beyond) | SilverSeek.com


Así que he buscado las predicciones de JpMorgan a sus clientes, las últimas que he encontrado publicadas en junio, por Kitco, esto indicaban:

“…espera $ 1,355 en 2018 y $ 1,412 en 2019”.

JPMorgan Remains Bullish On Gold But Downgrades Price Forecasts | Kitco News


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2018)

Hola, Mochuelo: Ahora te has expresado mejor... En el fondo, es posible que nuestras conclusiones pudieran converger, pero en los "tempos" creo que NO andamos muy de acuerdo que digamos.

Yo dejo traslucir en mi anterior comentario que espero un Crack y NO una simple corrección por muy profunda que ésta fuera. Para que lo entiendas mejor: niveles cercanos a los 1500 en el S&P 500... algo que acabará llegando SÍ o SÍ, eso vete a saber cuándo... Si se dieran esos niveles, y ya no te digo más abajo, las mineras de MPs NO se sustraerían a una fuerte caída, aunque a diferencia de ti no me atrevo a decir en qué tanto por ciento, ya que hay notables diferencias entre las distintas mineras de MPs. Esa "NORMALIDAD" suele darse en los grandes batacazos bursátiles y es tan simple como mirar lo qué sucedió en el pasado en esas situaciones.

Por supuesto, Mochuelo, que muchas cosas han cambiado y esperate... Sin embargo, el comportamiento humano, y más el del "inversor", es bastante fácil de predecir. Y creeme si te digo que eso NO ha cambiado, al contrario y sólo falta esperar a comprobarlo.

De todas formas, aquí NADIE tiene la "verdad absoluta" y nos limitamos a debatir, proporcionar información y aquello que nos pueda ayudar en la toma de nuestras decisiones.

Ya me gustaría a mí andar muy, pero que MUY EQUIVOCADO en mis "percepciones". NADA me alegraría más... te lo aseguro.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Ago 2018)

Un off-topic:

En ese país de la gran muralla tradicionalmente, derivado del Tao, opinaban que la la violencia rompe el principio de suavidad y flexibilidad y la guerra sólo produce desorden y caos. Pensaban que un estado grande puede ganar a los pequeños siendo condescendiente con ellos, así pues los países deben establecer lazos entre sí, fomentar la cooperación y el intercambio.

Las cosas cambian…¡¡¡ no el tráiler no lo hicieron en Hollywood!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hFse8JhqfI

Detalles del vídeo en 
"War In Front Of Me" - New Chinese Military Video Shows Off Range Of Advanced Weaponry | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2018)

En fin, Charizato21, no deja de ser propaganda pura y dura... O, quizás, preparando a la gente china para lo PEOR... vete a saber. SÍ que me hecho mucha "gracia" la referencia al "grupo de batalla de portaaviones"... Lo digo porque éste sería destrozado por su equivalente estadounidense y con una enorme facilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (10 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> El otro día le enseñé a mi abuela (97 años) unas monedas de oro y plata y me dice
> 
> “Ay hijo, esto es dinero de verdad y no la mierda de chapas que tenemos ahora”
> 
> Me pregunto como hemos pasado de eso a adorar unos papelitos de colorines en una generación.



“Men, it has been well said, think in herds; it will be seen that they go mad in herds, while they only recover their senses slowly, one by one.”

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 16:39 ----------




Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo lo tengo en bullionvault hace años y, para mí, es la mejor plataforma de oro asignado que existe, con el mejor software.
> 
> Muy superior a un etf, sin duda.
> 
> ...



Si eres un inversor en metal de verdad, que ha hecho bien todos los deberes, sabrás que el objetivo n1 es eliminar (no solo reducir) el riesgo de contrapartida.


Revisa tus premisas.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Demasiado lentamente...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (10 Ago 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Un interesante artículo publicado hoy en Zerohedge da una perpectiva nueva en relación al porqué de que no rompa el precio del oro ni arriba ni abajo.
> 
> Un tal Kevin Muir comentan que China no fija el precio, no manipula. Lo que hacen es determinar un precio límite, cuando se llega a él compran, pero en Yuanes (CNY).
> 
> *Dado que las compras las realizan en yuanes pero el precio del oro está fijado en dólares usanos, con la depreciación del Yuan el límite marcado está más alto, no compran y cae el precio del oro.*



El precio del metal no se determina at the margin y especialmente no por demanda física. El stock to flow del metal es el mayor entre cualquier producto. Casi todo el metal extraído en la historia, esta disponible.

La razón de las recientes caídas son manipulaciones que responden a varias razones, en mi humilede opinión.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 16:50 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Echad un vistazo a la siguiente gráfica. El momento se acerca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTCs???
Que perdido andas...

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 16:59 ----------




safiboss dijo:


> Primeramente, gracias a Fernandojcg por aportar tantísima información en el foro. Llevo tiempo pensando en comprar ORO pero realmente no tengo experiencia previa. Mi idea es comprar y dejar mi posición durante un muy largo periodo de tiempo. Por ello, os pediría vuestra recomendación para evitar gastos innecesarios.
> 
> Además, no me gustaría *tener el oro físicamente por lo que me gustaría conocer que plataformas utilizáis*, son serias y tienen suficiente mercado para deshacer la posición una vez llegado el caso.
> 
> Un saludo



Tener el oro físicamente y plataforma a utilizar es un oximoron.

Hay una interesante correlación entre el momento en el que mas necesitas tu metal y la disponibilidad del mismo que te ofrece "la plataforma".

Y pondera bien los comentarios de los que te digan cosas tipo "hasta ahora yo no he tenido ningún problema" o "a mi me va muy bien con XYZ" etc...

Haz caso a Ray Dalio, si estas en esas cosas: _Considering both the probabilities and the payoffs of the consequences, make sure that the probability of the unacceptable (i.e., the risk of ruin) is nil._


----------



## timi (10 Ago 2018)

me encanta observar que el hilo no decae , gracias a todos por postear:Aplauso::Aplauso:

lpmcl ,,, como se elimina, no solo reducir , sino eliminar por completo el riesgo de contrapartida aparte de comprar mp's físicos?

gracias a todos y buenas vacaciones a los que podáis disfrutar de ellas.


----------



## timi (10 Ago 2018)

El Gobierno introducirá un impuesto al diésel a partir de enero de 2019

solo un 28% ,,,, como afectara esto a todo? no se si se ha comentado por aquí , pero vienen curvas


----------



## CaraCortada (10 Ago 2018)

timi dijo:


> El Gobierno introducirá un impuesto al diésel a partir de enero de 2019
> 
> solo un 28% ,,,, como afectara esto a todo? no se si se ha comentado por aquí , pero vienen curvas



No se como afectará pero yo siempre echo 30€ y me dura lo que me tiene que durar.


----------



## LPMCL (10 Ago 2018)

timi dijo:


> me encanta observar que el hilo no decae , gracias a todos por postear:Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> lpmcl ,,, como se elimina, no solo reducir , sino eliminar por completo el riesgo de contrapartida aparte de comprar mp's físicos?
> 
> gracias a todos y buenas vacaciones a los que podáis disfrutar de ellas.



Metal físico, 100% allocated en tu posesión.

De esta forma no hay intermediarios cuyos problemas puedan afectarte. No solo de solvencia sino de tener que seguir cualquier directriz del gobierno de turno.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Ago 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> “Men, it has been well said, think in herds; it will be seen that they go mad in herds, while they only recover their senses slowly, one by one.”
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 16:39 ----------
> 
> ...



No se puede eliminar el riesgo de contrapartida.

Si tienes todo el metal al alcance de tu mano, tu riesgo de contraparte son los búlgaros. O un gordo que vive en un pueblo de Rumanía y que manda a sus hombres a la campaña de verano de reventar pisos por toda España, para hacerse un chalet mayor lleno de grifos del oro que te robó.

Yo solo ahorro en metal, oro y plata, desde hace más de diez años. Yo me cubro diversificando donde lo tengo y no puedo tener más en mano. Ya es demasiado. Así que si me roban en casa, me queda Bullion Vault y las mineras. Si se hunden las mineras o el dueño de Bullion Vault se fuga en un barco con todo el oro que tiene en una montaña de Suiza, me queda lo de casa. Así me cubro yo.

¿Por qué solo ahorro en metal y no diversifico en otros activos? Por las razones un millón de veces señaladas aquí. Si hubiera vivido en los tiempos de mi padre, compraba pisos, fincas y telefónicas y sería una sabia decisión.

Yo soy funcionario. Tengo garantizado el sueldo y lo que poco que dejen estos delincuentes políticos de las pensiones. Tengo un ritmo de vida modesto, sin agobios. Lo que ahorro va al metal. Si el Estado deja de pagar y se carga las pensiones, estaremos en una situación en la que el metal va a ser muy útil.

Y si esto sigue así hasta el fin de los tiempos, como parece que cree la mayoría de mis conocidos, me importa un pepino que el oro y la plata suban o bajen.

PD. (Además yo mantengo muy poco dinero en el banco, lo justo para pagar recibos. No duermo pensando que mañana, cuando me levante, voy a ver una cola de gente pegando voces en la puerta de la sucursal que tengo en frente de casa. Las mineras y bullion vault me proporcionan la liquidez inmediata que pueda necesitar)


----------



## L'omertá (10 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Mochuelo: Ahora te has expresado mejor... En el fondo, es posible que nuestras conclusiones pudieran converger, pero en los "tempos" creo que NO andamos muy de acuerdo que digamos.
> 
> *Yo dejo traslucir en mi anterior comentario que espero un Crack y NO una simple corrección por muy profunda que ésta fuera. Para que lo entiendas mejor: niveles cercanos a los 1500 en el S&P 500... algo que acabará llegando SÍ o SÍ, *eso vete a saber cuándo... Si se dieran esos niveles, y ya no te digo más abajo, las mineras de MPs NO se sustraerían a una fuerte caída, aunque a diferencia de ti no me atrevo a decir en qué tanto por ciento, ya que hay notables diferencias entre las distintas mineras de MPs. Esa "NORMALIDAD" suele darse en los grandes batacazos bursátiles y es tan simple como mirar lo qué sucedió en el pasado en esas situaciones.
> 
> ...



Si pasa le invito a una cerveza para celebrarlo.
Si no pasa le invito a una cerveza igualmente.

No lo van a permitir.


----------



## tasugo (10 Ago 2018)

Os dejo este video de alguien que sabe de lo que habla, de la posesión, de las profecías, del apocalipsis, del oro refinado...todo eso de lo que veo que habláis por aquí:

A partir del 7:07 para los más vagos



[youtube]L6rGd5PWAmQ[/youtube]​


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2018)

Hola, L'omertá: Una cerveza bien fría siempre es bien recibida por mi parte, aunque sea para hablar del tiempo...

¿Qué NO van a "permitir"? Hombre, si no llevará en esto unas cuantas décadas hasta le diría vale... pero ¿sabe una cosa? Yo estando en los mercados de valores he vivido los siguientes episodios:

- La Crisis financiera asiática de 1997.

- El Mini-Crash del 27 de Octubre de 1997 (la primera vez que se interrumpió la Bolsa de New York...).

- La Burbuja.com (el Nasdaq si no recuerdo mal se dejó un 82% en el período 2000-2002).

- La Corrección china del 27 de Febrero del 2007.

- El Crash del mercado de valores estadounidense en Octubre del 2008.

- La Crisis financiera mundial del mes de Septiembre/Octubre del 2008.

Y ya NO hace falta que me remonte más atrás ("Lunes negro" del 1987, etc., etc.), por cuanto no lo haría en base a vivencias propias, sino a lo que habría leído, estudiado, etc.

Por consiguiente, los 1500 del S&P 500 se verán e independientemente de lo que puedan hacer los Bancos Centrales, los banqueros, las Corporaciones y todo el conjunto de VÍBORAS que mueven el mundo financiero. Vamos a decir algo "filosófico": es simplemente Ley de Vida... 

Y -¡Ojo!- que los 1500 puntos del S&P 500 son más que factibles que puedan ser rebasados... perooooo, de momento, vamos a dejarlo ahí.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 23:22 ----------

# timi/CaraCortada: La subida del Diesel va a tener un efecto importante y perverso en la "Cesta de la compra"... Dicho de otra manera: pagaremos más por TODO...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (10 Ago 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> BTCs???
> Que perdido andas...



POr el momento mi rentabilidad con BTC ronda los cuatro dígitos porcentuales.

¿Que dices que me he perdido? :bla:

Por otra parte, no estoy en BTC por una razón digamos especulativa, sino por puro idealismo, mi objetivo es que el FIAT llegue algún día a su valor real. Y yo pongo mi granito de arena.

Es posible, en cualqueir caso, que me pueda equivocar en el largo plazo y que BTC acabe teniendo un valor nulo. Lo acepto y asumo sin más preocupación. Es más, si esto ocurre, vendré a decir, si, andaba bastante perdido con esto de BTC.

También es posible que BTC repita burbuja con el colapso que los tipos de interés crecientes apuntan. Espero que si eso ocurre, vengas a contarme que el perdido eras tu. Se que no lo harías en cualquier caso, pero eso da buena idea de la diferencia entre tu y yo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2018)

Hola, kikepm: Bueno, tampoco creo que LPMCL haya tenido "mala llet" en su respuesta... Simplemente, que tú recomendabas BitCoin y él, al igual que yo, NO lo ve, pero vamos si tú crees es ese "proyecto" adelante... Conozco algunas personas que piensan como tú respecto a lo que para muchos pertenece al mundo "etéreo" y, desde luego, me gusta el "espíritu" que subyace en los que realmente creéis en él, pero también sabes lo que pienso en relación a las "ratas especuladoras" que se mueven alrededor del mismo. 

Hace tiempo que prefiero NO escribir sobre la "criptonita" por mero respeto a quienes gustan de ella y mira que ahora sería un buen momento, dada la penosa situación por la que atraviesa. Sin embargo, creo que es un terreno apropiado para otros y, en mi caso, lo mejor es dejarla de lado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo el último COT. La verdad es que me ha sorprendido: tiene una ligera "pinta" ALCISTA, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - August 10, 2018

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (11 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo el último COT. La verdad es que me ha sorprendido: tiene una ligera "pinta" ALCISTA, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata...
> 
> COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - August 10, 2018
> 
> Saludos.





No os olvidéis de la teoría de la opinión contraria: cuando todo el mundo esté convencido que va a bajar, es cuando está cerca de empezar a subir.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2018)

Hola, MIP: NO es mi caso, puesto que en el Oro he seguido manteniendo un sesgo ALCISTA y en la Plata es donde he manifestado más dudas, y sigo teniéndolas mientras NO se resuelva una situación "extraña" dado el poco movimiento que está teniendo la Plata desde el pasado 17 de Julio. Es el "preludio" de ALGO y esperemos que salga por el lado ALCISTA... sino pues a comprar más BARATO, eso sí a expensas también de lo que haga el par EUR/USD.

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (11 Ago 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No se puede eliminar el riesgo de contrapartida.
> 
> Si tienes todo el metal al alcance de tu mano, tu riesgo de contraparte son los búlgaros. O un gordo que vive en un pueblo de Rumanía y que manda a sus hombres a la campaña de verano de reventar pisos por toda España, para hacerse un chalet mayor lleno de grifos del oro que te robó.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con la mayoría de lo que dices, si bien creo que no hablamos del mismo riesgo. El que tu expones y sin duda es algo real, es el riesgo de robo, extorsión etc… Para mitigarlo yo no soy el que mejor te puede guiar, Fernando seguro sabe más y podría compartir algún consejo. Probablemente se ha discutido ya antes en el foro. Ademas, BullionVault, ETFs etc… están protegidos contra esto.

El riesgo de contrapartida es diferente. Si revisas tus premisas sobre porque has decidido estar expuesto al metal, al final todo se reduce a ello. Eliminar middlemen o intermediarios entre tú y tu riqueza. No depender de nadie: de promesas incumplibles, de ser riguroso con los presupuestos y los déficits… o de que Sprott en cuyos ETF puedes invertir y son de lo mas solvente, no quiebre. Incluso si el custodio hace las cosas bien, el gobierno en cuya jurisdicción opere, puede obligarle a ser compliant con una nueva ley que se saca de la manga y verte afectado. 

Metal en una caja en un banco lo mismo: he visto precintar cajas por la aeat directamente. Créeme, se de lo que hablo. Aun sin la aeat por medio: un banco con problemas de liquidez, desesperado, es muy peligroso y tirará de lo que tenga a mano. En la rueda de prensa posterior dirá que los activos de los clientes se han “vaporizado” a la MFGlobal.

Entre tú y tu metal nadie. 

Personalmente siempre he pensado que la posesión es mas importante que el precio.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Yo para eliminar parcialmente el riesgo de contraparte en la posesión FÍSICA de los MPs y de otros "activos" no menos valiosos, aplico los mismos Sistemas que utilizan los "preppers" y que ya entran en el terreno de la autodefensa... Evidentemente, tengo una base personal de hace muchos años y NO es algo que sea difícil para mí, más bien al contrario... Ahora bien, eso no se adquiere de un día para otro y, además, muy posiblemente NO se disponga de la "madera" adecuada para ello. 

Y tan importantes son los MPs como una buena Despensa, Medicamentos y lo que se precise para "defenderlo", aunque sea inicialmente...

Mira, LPMCL, el "riesgo de contraparte" ya lo asumimos a largo de nuestro quehacer diario, por ejemplo desde el mismo momento en que nos ponemos al volante de nuestro vehículo...

Y, desde luego, a mí NO se me ocurriría tener depositado MPs FÍSICOS en lugares que NO son "confiables" más que en el "papel".... Se habla mucho de BullionVault y otros parecidos, pero ¿alguien se ha mirado el coste que tiene hacer efectivo un entregable físico? Pues, el que no lo haya hecho que le eche un vistazo...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (11 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Se habla mucho de BullionVault y otros parecidos, pero ¿alguien se ha mirado el coste que tiene hacer efectivo un entregable físico?
> 
> ..."



Exacto. De hecho, la madre de todas las batallas. De ahí que esta exposición de motivos no me sea ajena desde hace varios años, y que en este santo post (y sus "secuaces") no me han ayudado mucho a decantarme.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Ago 2018)

En el foro anterior hubo un largo hilo donde se discutieron bastantes métodos, alguno impresionante desde mi perspectiva, como los detalles técnicos para pasar a líquido el oro, recomendaría al que esté interesado le eche un vistazo; pero también creo ue una buena opción es consultar a los vendedores, cuando disponía de físico, lo vendí en diciembre para comprar papel, ¡¡ gran error!! - cuando disponía de físico pregunté al Andorrano, tienen bastantes soluciones baratas de la familia del "disimular"


Por cierto los de shunsine siguen sus 13 de la llegada de la gran ola bajista, antes del 23 de agosto, es posible leerlos con unas de retraso respecto de sus informes de pago, publican cada día en www.24hgold.com, os paso el enlace:

http://www.24hgold.com/english/cont...-cfa.aspx?contributor=Przemyslaw Radomski CFA

www.24hgold.com también es de pago cuando lo visitas más de tres veces, pero es fácil saltárselo, borras las cookies del navegador y vuelves a acceder.


....

Aunque los manipuladores tienen su propia agenda a largo plazo ya veremos que pasa este lunes, el asunto de turco-usano está caliente caliente, con los dos zombis a punto de morir UniCredit italia, BNP Paribas Francia y el BBVA listo para una nueva vida de zombi.

El autor finaliza con negrísima profecía: 

"Erdogan ha sobrevivido hasta este punto con el mayor poder y popularidad, espere el mismo resultado - refiriéndose a la crisis del rublo ruso de 2014/15 - pero esta vez les costará la OTAN a los usanos y posiblemente a la UE su moneda." 

Lira Collapse To Jump The Mediterranean | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: El artículo es francamente bueno y recomiendo su lectura. Hace un análisis excelente de la situación en Turquía y, sobre todo, en la actitud que Erdogan está adoptando frente al Imperio y sus "aliados"... que son también los suyos. ¡Curiosa "contradicción"!

Vamos a esperar los próximos acontecimientos y ya veremos si esta Crisis financiera de Turquía no acaba teniendo un "Efecto Dominó"... y NO sólo en los mercados emergentes, sino también a nivel global. Al menos, ya sabemos que varios Bancos europeos están bien "pillados"...

Desde luego, el "pelo de panocha" se está cubriendo de "gloria"... Y de sus "asesores" qué podemos decir... fuera de sospechar que andan faltos de "inteligencia"...

Turquía es un pilar fundamental en la estrategia militar y geopolítica de la OTAN... y la están obligando a cambiar de "bando" con lo que eso supondría en el "desequilibrio" de una zona MUY CONFLICTIVA. Los estadounidenses, y especialmente sus líderes, están demostrado que en su puta vida NO han leído un simple libro de Historia sobre un lugar tan rico en ella.

Respecto a que el Euro se vaya a ir la MIERDA por esto... NO, no lo creo. El Euro se creó como "cortafuegos" para el USD y si sucumbiera... la moneda del Imperio le seguiría a continuación. 

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo el último COT. La verdad es que me ha sorprendido: tiene una ligera "pinta" ALCISTA, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata...
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando pues coincide con tu visión un tal Jhon Rubino publicado hace un rato en Zerohedge: 

"... Ahora están más cerca de neutral que nunca. Con la base histórica de la última década, esto es enormemente alcista, ya que los especuladores tienden a equivocarse cuando están completamente convencidos de que tienen razón"

" La convergencia es altamente inusual y altamente alcista para el oro."

Rubino: Spectacular Gold CoT Report Forecasts A Huge Six Months Ahead | Zero Hedge

Sigo pensando que los manipuladores tienen su propia agenda y tienen que centrifugar los cortos, siguiendo a Shunsine aún espero una última caída por debajo de los 1200 en breve


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2018)

Ja,ja,ja... Charizato21, NUNCA se sabe... perooooo, quizás, necesites una silla mientras esperas. NO digo que sea imposible, pero bajar de los $1200 me parece bastante difícil en estos momentos, aunque son tiempos muy "extraños": lo que pasó ayer con la Lira turca hubiera impulsado fuertemente al Oro en otros tiempos. Y "detalles" como el que comento son los que me indican que debe existir una fortísima manipulación para atar en corto al Oro.

En fin, veremos si tus "amigos" bajistas aciertan... Y ya me iría bien porque donde más flojo voy es en el Oro. Ya sabéis que tengo una especial "atracción" por la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Ago 2018)

Tal vez la salida sea otra, el cisne negro o no tan negro, un evento inesperado o no tanto, y se ponga la centrifugadora a toda marcha con un programa tan potente que ni si sabía que la propia máquina fuera capaz de ejecutarlo:

Censorship Purge Signals Imminent False Flag Violence Before Mid-Term Elections... Bigger Than 9/11? | Zero Hedge


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Ago 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con la mayoría de lo que dices, si bien creo que no hablamos del mismo riesgo. El que tu expones y sin duda es algo real, es el riesgo de robo, extorsión etc… Para mitigarlo yo no soy el que mejor te puede guiar, Fernando seguro sabe más y podría compartir algún consejo. Probablemente se ha discutido ya antes en el foro. Ademas, BullionVault, ETFs etc… están protegidos contra esto.
> 
> El riesgo de contrapartida es diferente. Si revisas tus premisas sobre porque has decidido estar expuesto al metal, al final todo se reduce a ello. Eliminar middlemen o intermediarios entre tú y tu riqueza. No depender de nadie: de promesas incumplibles, de ser riguroso con los presupuestos y los déficits… o de que Sprott en cuyos ETF puedes invertir y son de lo mas solvente, no quiebre. Incluso si el custodio hace las cosas bien, el gobierno en cuya jurisdicción opere, puede obligarle a ser compliant con una nueva ley que se saca de la manga y verte afectado.
> 
> ...



Ya sé lo que quieres decir. Pero es una utopía que todo tu capital esté en un activo que no tenga riesgo de contraparte, que solo sería el oro y la plata. 

Las cosas no funcionan así. Se guarda un poco para el mad-max, pero mientras llega, la vida sigue y se requiere poner el dinero a rodar, que para eso es redondo. 

Nadie puede saber como se van a desarrollar los acontecimientos. Amancio Ortega no tiene los 65000 millones en una cámara acorazada en Zaraeta. 

Yo tengo todos mis ahorros en activos relacionados con el oro y la plata y alguna minera de otros materiales, pero es porque tengo poco. Si tuviera millones solo invertiría un cinco o diez por ciento.

Por cierto, para que veáis como funciona esto de hacer predicciones. Tengo unas acciones de Intrepid Potash, potasio, agua para las explotaciones petrolíferas etc...
Salen los resultados del segundo cuatrimestre, el precio del potasio sube, la minera reporta ganancias y el precio....se hunde un 20%.

Access to this page has been denied.

Circulan algunas explicaciones del fenómeno, pero paso de comerme la cabeza porque va a recuperar seguro.

Sin embargo, me deshago de Pretium Resources, que no para de hundirse desde primeros de junio junto al precio del oro. Reporta en el Q2 beneficios y sube el 20% en un día. Que sí que aumento ganancias sustancialmente, y redujo costos, coño, pero como otras que bajan siguiendo el precio del metal.

Access to this page has been denied.

En fin, no me preocupa porque mantengo un portfolio muy amplio y suben y bajan más o menos a la vez, pero es que vamos... que paso mucho de gurús....


----------



## antorob (12 Ago 2018)

Mañana puede ser un dia muy duro para la lira turca. En las operaciones fuera de mercado, apunta caídas del 20% en su cotización contra el dólar, sobrepasando la barrera de las 7 unidades.

Si Erdogan no cede y no parece que vaya a hacerlo, no querra un rescate del FMI y esta por ver si por primera vez, China sustituye al FMI en ayudar a un país del tamaño de Turquia. Las cosas cambian muy rápido y China quiere tomar su papel en el mundo.

Por otro lado Rusia dice que el dólar no es una moneda fiable y ya esta pensando en cambiar de moneda para todas sus transacciones de petróleo. El mercado de futuros de petróleo en yuanes va como un tiro y en poco tiempo será una referencia del mismo nivel que el mercado de Brent o WTI, a pesar de llevar poquísimo tiempo funcionando.

Usa esta dejando de ser la única superpotencia y no quieren aceptarlo. Cada nueva sanción acerca mas un nuevo sistema monetario al margen del dólar. Ya son muchos los países que reniegan del dólar. Solo falta que China comience a vender los bonos usa para dar la puntilla.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2018)

Hola, antorob: Estoy siguiendo bastante de cerca la situación en Turquía y es bastante previsible que los especuladores sigan "machacando" a la Lira turca. Sin embargo, creo que Erdogan cuenta con el suficiente apoyo popular como para controlar la situación y supongo que se estará planteando un "giro" importante en sus alianzas comerciales y estratégicas. Ahí seguro que China va entrar en liza...

Por cierto, acabo de leer unas declaraciones del Ministro de Economía alemán, Peter Altmeier, y son bastante "explosivas"... Ha dado su apoyo a Turquía en su confrontación con los EE.UU. y ha puesto de manifiesto que 7 mil corporaciones alemanas tienen negocios son ese país. 

Altmeier ha dicho también que Alemania guardará su fidelidad a lo firmado en el acuerdo nuclear con Irán y que cada corporación alemana podrá seguir haciendo negocios allí.

Y ha "rematado" diciendo: "No pueden determinarse por Washington nuestras relaciones comerciales".

En fin, que el "pelo de panocha" y sus "asesores" van a conseguir que se pongan de acuerdo entre sí países que difícilmente lo harían en otras circunstancias...

De todas formas, tengo programado un viaje a Turquía para este año y ya veremos qué me encuentro por allí... vamos, si para entonces es viable.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...
> Por cierto, acabo de leer unas declaraciones del Ministro de Economía alemán, Peter Altmeier, y son bastante "explosivas"...
> 
> Saludos.



Una noticia realmente explosiva, veremos en unas horas que pasa, pero lo increíble es la mierda de los mass mierda de este país, buscando la noticia ningún medio de los pirineos hacia abajo se hace eco.

.....
En relación a este asunto mi broker me acaba de enviar un correo que finaliza con esto:

El último viernes, la lira turca presentó fuertes caídas, en especial a las 15:00, llegando a caer casi un 5% durante este periodo. Todos los índices europeos se vieron afectados por estas caídas, como es el caso del DAX 30, con una corrección de casi un 2%.

Es necesario recordar que la crisis financiera de 2008 se inició con una fuerte depreciación de las divisas de los paises emergentes. Cabe destacar que en dicha crisis la lira Turca llegó a depreciarse un 25% respecto al dólar norteamericano.

*Por tanto, es muy importante que mañana, a partir de las "08 : 30", vigile sus posiciones abiertas *

jajajaja vaya info suerte que es gratis, un día les diré a ver si son capaces de enviar información de la buena como en este foro


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Yo hace tiempo que apenas veo o leo la información mediática española y como mucho me dirijo a la digital.

Hoy ha habido noticias muy importantes en relación a Turquía... Por ejemplo, el portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores de Irán, Behram Qasimi sha ha dicho ante las cámaras de la televisión estatal: "Estamos dispuestos para apoyar a Turquía de CUALQUIER MANERA".

Por cierto, el Ministro de Economía alemán, Peter Altmaier, ya tenía previsto viajar a Turquía antes de este "paripé". Creo que liderará la delegación alemana que tiene prevista su reunión con sus homólogos turcos para los días 25 y 26 de Octubre. Y SUBRAYAR que Alemania es el más importante socio del comercio exterior de Turquía.

Es posible que durante esta madrugada edite algo sobre Turquía en mi Blog de Rankia.

Saludos.

Edito: Hace unos minutos la Lira turca se dejaba algo más del 6% en su cruce contra el USD. De momento, menos de lo esperado.


----------



## Mochuelo (13 Ago 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya sé lo que quieres decir. Pero es una utopía que todo tu capital esté en un activo que no tenga riesgo de contraparte, que solo sería el oro y la plata.
> 
> Las cosas no funcionan así. Se guarda un poco para el mad-max, pero mientras llega, la vida sigue y se requiere poner el dinero a rodar, que para eso es redondo.
> 
> ...



También dirijo la mayor parte de mi ahorro personal hacia los MPs y dado que considero mi posición en físico "cómoda" desde unos años ahorro mayormente en mineras (ha excepción de unas cuantas monedas de plata para la hucha de hijos y sobrinos). Cuando empece tenía también algo de potasa (POTASH ahora Nutrien), Cobre y Zinc (NSU) y petroleras (RDSA y statoil) pero lo fui vendiendo para concentrarme en el sector MPs y empezar a meterme en las junior.

Tuve una posición en Pretium en la que tenía grandes esperanzas, pero vendí (con magras ganancias) al llegar a la conclusión de que o la dirección o era tan incompetente que fue incapaz de establecer un plan de mina inicial de acorde con su propio modelo de grado, o tuvieron fuerte divergencia con el modelo de grado y intentaron taparlo con el minado de otros bloques de mayor grado que debían de ser minados posteriormente. Soy consciente que el primer año de una mina suele ser difícil de armonizar con el plan de mina pero la sombra de la duda sobre los manejes de la dirección o que el modelado de grado fuera muy incorrecto me decidió a salirme.

No se si tienes New Gold (NGD) para mi es un dolor de cabeza, pero si tienes espiritu contrario esta a un nivel que vale la pena echarle un ojo. para prosperar (y recuperar su cotización) solo tiene que conseguir que su mina Rainy River llegue a funcionar más o menos como estaba previsto y el precio del oro acompañe un poco.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: SIEMPRE que NO haya un desplome de las Bolsas, yo de Kovaliov no me preocuparía mucho por Intrepid Potash. Por curiosidad, me la he mirado y ha sufrido un castigo injustificado teniendo en cuenta los fundamentales y buenos resultados de la empresa.

En cuanto a las mineras Junior de MPs, Mochuelo, es un sector interesante, pero muy complejo. En cualquier caso, hay auténticas "perlas" si se saben buscar. En su momento, puse en Rankia algunas que acabaron yendo muy bien, ahora no sé cómo están, pues me estoy concentrando más en las de Regalías y que llegado el momento -para mí...- pueden resultar sumamente atractivas.

Y, por cierto, ya véis cómo se están poniendo las cosas en Turquía... a las puertas de un "Corralito". Al menos, por allí tienen más Cultura sobre lo qué es el dinero de VERDAD.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Ago 2018)

En relación a estos tiempos inciertos un muy interesante artículo del viernes, resume muy brevemente la situación actual y el porqué de las dos posturas de los gobernantes usanos, todo como no empieza en aquel agosto del 1971 en que se abandonó el patrón oro.

Indica que la clase política usana actualmente tiene dos ideas contrapuestas, la del premio Nobel versus la de pelo-panocha, pero ambas con el mismo interés "cómo preservar el dólar como moneda de reserva" es decir de la mejor manera que satisfaga las necesidades de los contratistas de defensa, las empresas extractivas y Wall Street. El premio Nobel eligió a Europa, el mercado más grande de los usanos, como principal aliado situando al enemigo en Rusia. Pelo-panocha respaldado por los lobbies más poderosos eligió a Arabia Saudita, el mayor comprador de armas del mundo y el mayor productor de petróleo del mundo.


Why Trump Cancelled the Iran Deal


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2018)

Ja,ja,ja... Charizato21, parece que al final vas camino de acertar por segunda vez en este hilo, aunque de momento los $1200 no se han perdido, pero da la sensación de que se van a poner a "prueba"... Los $1100 me parecen excesivos y dudo de que se lleguen a ver, pero bueno a estas alturas el Oro debería estar como mínimo un 20% por encima de los precios actuales y ya ves...

Curiosamente, esta caída sigue la misma estela que la depreciación del Yuan... Y también resulta muy "extraña" esta caída si tenemos en cuenta la devaluación que están sufriendo las divisas emergentes... más la situación en Turquía. "Raro", "raro"...

La Plata sigue siendo la que veo PEOR. Hace unos minutos a punto de testear los $15... 

Desde luego, son precios MUY BARATOS los que se observan en ambos MPs. En fin, si se van más abajo habrá que echar mano del "cerdito"...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Ago 2018)

jajaja uno debe conocer sus límites, ya sé los míos y ya no hago predicciones, sólo de altavoz de aquellos a los que sigo, los de Shunsine; pues siguen en sus trece de la caída alargan la previsión, escriben que a menos de 1000$ antes de que acabe el año, aquí los detalles:

Key Factors For Gold And Silver Investors | Gold Eagle


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Veremos... aunque NO lo creo, la verdad sea dicha.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (13 Ago 2018)

El problema con el oro y la plata no es el precio. Es que cuando el chiringuito pete, la gente que se lance a por el físico en masa no va a encontrar suficiente.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> El problema con el oro y la plata no es el precio. Es que cuando el chiringuito pete, la gente que se lance a por el físico en masa no va a encontrar suficiente.



Si baja de 1200 creo que voy a meter algo más. Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Esto de los turcos me está dando mala espina.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2018 at 21:19 ----------

Buff 1194 y bajando.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Ago 2018)

L'omertá dijo:


> Si baja de 1200 creo que voy a meter algo más. Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Esto de los turcos me está dando mala espina.
> 
> 
> Buff 1194 y bajando.



A mi también ... de Zerohedge hoy: "El oro en la lira turca alcanzó un récord ..."







No es Nostradamus también leído ahí:

El mundo entero no puede manejar las deudas que acumuló, y todo el mundo lo sabe. 

Y sabiéndolo, también saben que sus monedas basadas en deuda no valen nada.

Y sabiendo eso, también saben que absolutamente todos los demás están quebrados e incapaces de cumplir con sus obligaciones. 

Ese es un conocimiento peligros; demomento, esta dinámica parece estar favoreciendo a lo usanos.

Pero llegará el momento en que ese engaño se convertirá en vapor, y los usanos se encontrarán sin posibilidad de continuar


----------



## Bohemian (14 Ago 2018)

Estaba liado con el trabajo así que hoy me ha dado por mirar la economía de los MP's y me he encontrado con el precio del oro en 1048€ a 1290€ que estaba hace unos días o semanas. ¿Es una broma de coinvest? Incluso como un gilipollas he reiniciado varias veces el internet para saber si se trataba de un fallo de horario o de la propia página web, pero no... ¿Y todo esto porque Turquía se está desprendiendo de su oro por comprar liras? La ostia...

Mi pregunta es... ¿Esperar más a que baje el oro por debajo de los 1000 o echar mano de los ahorros para comprar algun lote? Y por el articulo que he visto de Charizato, dudo que baje a las 3 cifras.


PD: Hay alguna manera de evadir el IVA de la plata de inversión?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¿Acumular efectivo? Sobre eso se podría preguntar a los turcos qué piensan en estos momentos... No es por nada, pero llevan una depreciación del 78% en la Lira turca en los últimos 10 años. Y también a los argentinos y a otros ciudadanos del mundo emergente y también en Occidente han llovido "chuzos" con el envilecimiento del dinero.

Por supuesto que hay que tener liquidez para aprovechar las "oportunidades" que se puedan presentar y estamos en "puertas" de que eso vaya a suceder. Ahora mismo se están observando precios de "derribo" en los MPs y, sobre todo, en muchas mineras extractoras de MPs, pero como dije hace pocos días, es preferible seguir esperando para entrar en éstas últimas. También con paciencia se van a encontrar excelentes precios en los Fondos de Inversión emergentes, pero ¡Ojo! que todavía tienen un potencial tremendo de caída.

En Asia parece que esta noche han conseguido frenar la caída en los MPs, pero éstos siguen en la "cuerda floja"... Quizás, el Oro es el que tiene una mejor "pinta", al menos para mí. Y en la Plata sigo siendo pesimista mientras NO vea un cambio radical en la tendencia...

Por cierto, en este ataque a los MPs, especialmente al Oro, me he fijado en un "pequeño" detalle: las Criptomonedas les están acompañando en su caída, pero es que encima está siendo MUY MAGNIFICADA. Ya sabéis que NO soy partidario de ellas, pero entiendo que parece un ataque organizado contra TODO aquello que pueda combatir al Sistema monetario imperante y liderado por el USD... que para algo es la moneda del Imperio.

Saludos.

Edito: # Bohemian: Tienes las monedas de Plata de menor Ley como son los Duros y las 100 Pesetas.

Y SÍ, los precios actuales invitan a COMPRAR en el Oro, pero eso NO quita para que pueda seguir bajando. El AT sirve para optimizar compras y poco más... Los que tienen "pasta" de VERDAD se pasan por los HUEVOS las resistencias, soportes y demás mandangas.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Ago 2018)

Las mineras ayer recibieron un palo brutal. Menos mal que me había salido.

Ahora, cuando las veo bajar, es como si estuviera ganando dinero. No hay ningún sector en la bolsa que se haya devaluado tanto. Están veinte, cuarenta veces más baratas que hace ocho años. 

Las conclusiones que debemos sacar de esta situación, ni me molesto en teclearlas.

Y el oro y la plata lo mismo.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Ago 2018)

DAFO para el Oro:

DAFO (Debilidades, Amenazas, Fortalezas, Oportunidades)


Un tal Frank Holmes ha publicado un DAFO respecto de los metales aquí un resumen lo que considero más interesante únicamente del oro y de las Fortalezas y Oportunidades; entre paréntesis la fuente que el autor cita:





Fortalezas:

-	Resistencia cercana a los $ 1,200 la onza (Bloomberg)
-	Los usanos han declarando que impondrá aranceles del 25 por ciento sobre $ 16 mil millones adicionales en importaciones chinas en dos semanas 
-	Las importaciones indias aumentaron en julio (Bloomberg), la temporada de festivales comienza en unas tres semanas 
- El Parlamento Europeo acordó nuevas reglas que deberían entrar en vigor en la UE el año 2020 tratan el oro comercializado como cualquier otro producto básico, significa que los bancos deberían tener más dinero en efectivo como proporción de las exposiciones de oro, como un amortiguador frente a los movimientos de precios adversos 


Oportunidades:

-	La caída está a punto de terminar, tiene el potencial para volver a subir a $ 1,300 en diciembre. (ICBC Standard Bank)
-	Posibilidad de una escalada de cobertura corta en los próximos meses dada las expectativas de depreciación del dólar usano en medio de una inflación creciente, un pico de crecimiento económico y una creciente incertidumbre geopolítica. (estrategas de ANZ)
-	Posiciones netas extremadamente cortas es una receta para una fuerte recuperación del precio del oro. (Mike McGlone, estratega de productos básicos de BI)
-	Las elecciones de mitad de período; si los demócratas lo hacen particularmente bien, eso generará un renovado sentido de la demanda 


El texto completo aquí: SWOT Analysis: Is A Sharp Gold-Price Recovery on the Horizon?


----------



## Mochuelo (14 Ago 2018)

Duro golpe ayer, aún me escuece :-(. Todas las compras que hice finales de Julio, Agosto confiando en mantener los 1300, (excepto VGZ) han entrado en rojo. Sí, ya se que no hay que coger un cuchillo cuando cae. 
Preparare cuatro perras y veré como evoluciona la cosa para pillar alguna ganga (va a ser difícil elegir, hay muchas).
First Majestic (AG) con más de un -15% llama la atención, Osisko Mining (OSK.TO)con -16,50% también. Seabrigde (SA) a contracorriente con subida de casi 5 % sigue recogiendo impulso después de haber encontrado dos zonas más de oro en el projecto Corageus Lake.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Ago 2018)

Unas perlas de Kim Dotcom para sus 736 mil seguidores
"Cambie su USD a Gold & Bitcoin lo antes posible antes de que el USD se convierta en papel higiénico".

"Anton Siluanov, en una entrevista reciente, dijo que el dólar estadounidense se está convirtiendo en una herramienta poco confiable para los pagos en el comercio internacional;no descartó la posibilidad de usar monedas nacionales en el comercio del petróleo."

Kim Dotcom Warns Of Economic Collapse


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Mochuelo: La mayor parte de las mineras extractoras de MPs, al igual que las de Regalías, están MUY BARATAS, pero sigo creyendo que aún les queda margen de caída si la "idea" es ir a largo plazo. Si se acercarán al suelo de Diciembre del 2015 sería cuestión de planteárselo y me parece que no habría que comerse mucho el "tarro" en la elección...

# Charizato21: ¡Joder! NO se puede "apostar" a TODO... O eres bajista, neutral o alcista... Lo digo porque hasta ahora te posicionabas del lado de tus amigos "solares" y hoy nos pones un enlace que va en el sentido contrario...

De momento, los MPs, especialmente el Oro, siguen en la zona que más o menos tenían marcada las "manos fuertes" (¡Hola, Goldman Sachs!). En lo personal, creo que el Oro acabará saliendo al alza y en la Plata toca esperar, pero es el MP que veo más "deteriorado"...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (14 Ago 2018)

Me ha parecido interesante un comentario, no se bien si fue en el hilo de la Lira Turca o en otro (se me va la olla) acerca de los eventos previos a la gran crisis de hace 10 años.

Casualmente en 2008 durante 6 meses el oro bajó de $972 a $732 (en principio "incomprensiblemente" en medio de la mayor crisis financiera de la historia), el dólar se fortaleció (¿nos suena familiar?), para desde ahí hasta mediados de 2011, subir a máximos históricos de $1800 la onza.

¿Se repetirá una historia análoga?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2018)

Es bastante plausible... La Historia suele ser "repetitiva"...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Ago 2018)

En esa opción confío plenamente ... por cierto ya lo escribió también aquel periodista barbudo: "La historia se repite dos veces: la primera como tragedia, la segunda como farsa" 

Estamos en la segunda la de la farsa con ejemplares ridiculos y grotescos formando parte de la función, pelopanocha y algunos más ...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Para aquellos que nos consideran unos "agoreros" dejo esto...

4 things you can do to be recession-ready

Cómo deben estar las "cosas" en REALIDAD para que un medio tan prestigioso como este publique esto. Por cierto, Ben Bernanke, ex Presidente de la Reserva Federal, ha dicho que en 2020 llegará otra Crisis a escala global...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ya tenemos los MPs por debajo de los soportes relevantes, aunque sea por poco, de manera que es posible que los recuperen. Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1195,10 y la Plata en los $14,920... Lo del Oro NO es preocupante para mí, y tampoco la Plata, pero ésta está haciendo lo que esperaba de ella y NO es bueno, al menos para los que andan con "papel" asociado a la misma. Ahora mismo parece que está siguiendo la caída del Cobre y que empieza a ser seria. Y esa SÍ que es una mala "señal" y está avisando de lo que está avisando...

Y dejo esto...

El PIB de la zona euro se desacelera y sigue su tendencia "decepcionante hasta la fecha"

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Ago 2018)

Brutal caída en las mineras hoy. Y la plata a tomar por el bulo, también. Algo se cuece. 

Por cierto, para los aficionados a la brujería, ahí va una página que te dice lo que van a valer las cosas mes por mes y no es muy optimista con respecto a los metales preciosos.

SILVER PRICE FORECAST FOR 2018, 2019, 2020 AND 2021 - Long Forecast

Lo que no sé es para qué publican esto, porque yo me forraría si me creyera de verdad lo que publico.


----------



## Dev-em (15 Ago 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Brutal caída en las mineras hoy. Y la plata a tomar por el bulo, también. Algo se cuece.
> 
> Por cierto, para los aficionados a la brujería, ahí va una página que te dice lo que van a valer las cosas mes por mes y no es muy optimista con respecto a los metales preciosos.
> 
> ...



Esos son la voz de su amo , las manos fuertes quieren que los demás vendan sus MPs.

Aunque por otro lado mucha gente poderosa y rica se ha dejado durante toda la historia asesorar por astrologos y similares.

Pero eso tenía un sentido entonces por que en aquellas epocas sería dificil para un gobernante "pulsar el sentimiento de la calle" tenderían al aislamiento .

Ya en el presente seguro que los grandes bots de trading tienen algoritmos sobre astrología , ...... o quizás sean sobre gente que cree en esa clase de cosas y poseen además valores en renta fija , variable y MPs .


----------



## Mochuelo (15 Ago 2018)

How Gold & Will Silver Trade During The Next Market Crash - SRSrocco Report

Un articulo que argumenta mejor que que yo , mi tesis de que en el "desplome" general de la bolsa no se repetirá una bajada de la profundidad como la del 2008-2009 en el sector de MPs.

Mientras tanto a sobrevivir al presente sell-off, Los 1.180 perforados y la plata masacrada a poca más de 14,50. Y aún hay margen de caída. 

Gastada mi penúltima bala, recargo para last stand. Mantened la formación, escudos en alto.


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2018)

Buenas tardes Fernando,

Quería hacerte una pregunta sobre el tema Turquía.

Turquía está en la OTAN y el jefe de la OTAN es el País sin Nombre.

Leyendo las noticias en Internet (no tengo acceso a otras fuentes, soy un simple ciudadano) me llama la atención que todo el guirigay vaya de aranceles sobre aluminio y acero por un lado y sobre Iphones por el otro.

¿No sería más fácil, por parte de Turquía, amenazar con salirse de la OTAN?

Si no lo hace, es porque todo va de boquilla, o quizás porque, una vez más, los que gobiernan no son los gobernantes sino los que manejan el bacalao (la guita).

Hay algo que se me escapa en todo esto.

Estoy seguro que tú tienes una idea sobre ello y te agradezco que me la cuentes porque lo de Turquía no es la caída del Banco Popular (quiero decir que BP es peccata minuta, aquí estamos hablando de todo un Estado que también es miembro de la OTAN).

Un abrazo.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches, frisch: Bueno, de entrada, te doy el enlace de lo que escribí recientemente en mi Blog de Rankia...

- Los reguladores turcos intervienen para hacer frente a la caída de la moneda - Rankia

Bien, ahí observarás el artículo que Erdogan escribió en "The New York Times" y donde avisa claramente que si los Estados Unidos NO cambian su actitud, Turquía se buscará nuevos compañeros y aliados...

Por otro lado, el CABREO del "pelo de panocha" y sus "secuaces" se entiende si tenemos en cuenta el acercamiento que Turquía está realizando en los últimos meses con Rusia... SÍ, algo que parecería "antinatura" se está produciendo... ¿Sabías lo que a continuación te detallo?

- En Diciembre, Turquía finalizó un acuerdo para comprar un sistema de defensa aérea S-400 a Moscú... Esa noticia es MUY RELEVANTE: ¿Cómo Rusia le va a vender alta tecnología militar a un país que forma parte de una alianza "enemiga"? Da qué pensar... ¿No?

- En Abril, los turcos iniciaron la construcción de una planta de energía nuclear de procedencia rusa... 

- Hace muy poco, Erdogan sostuvo conversaciones con Putin para discutir el futuro de Siria...

Por simple "casualidad", ¿a qué no sabes quién andaba hoy por Turquía? Pues, Serguéi Lavrov...

Y el Ministro turco de Exteriores, Mevlüt Çavusoglu, se refirió a las sanciones de EE.UU. y de la UE durante la rueda de prensa con su homólogo ruso... Serguéi Lavrov.

"Estamos en contra de las sanciones unilaterales de EE.UU. y de cualquier otro país", señaló el ministro.

"Previamente dijimos que estábamos en contra de las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia. Dijimos que no íbamos a obedecer a la decisión de imponer sanciones a Irán. La UE, los países de Asia-Pacífico (¿un "guiño" a China?) están molestos por las sanciones a Irán. Hay que acabar con la época de la bravuconería. La inculcación es inaceptable".

Çavusoglu señaló que existe preocupación en la UE por la sanción estadounidense contra Turquía.

"EE.UU. ha empezado a usar su dinero para atacar a todos los países. Vemos la tendencia de abstenerse del Dólar. Una Turquía con fuerte economía es importante para todos los vecinos".

Perooooo es que hay MÁS... Hoy también ha habido una conversación telefónica entre el Presidente turco Erdogan y la Canciller alemana Ángela Merkel...

Merkel ha hecho hincapié en la importancia de apoyar a la economía turca por parte de Alemania. Es más, también se ha acordado una reunión a celebrar en Berlín a finales de Septiembre donde se reunirán el Ministro de Hacienda y Tesoro de Turquía, Berat Albayrak y el Ministro de Economía alemán, Peter Altmaier, y el Ministro de Finanzas, Olaf Scholtz. De alguna manera, parece que se anticipe la reunión que había programada en Turquía a finales de Octubre.

Dicho todo esto, frisch, supongo que ya ves por dónde van los "tiros"... Y me dejo en el "tintero" lo de China respecto a Turquía y ya habrá tiempo para comentarlo. Sin embargo, te adelanto que, posiblemente, Turquía reciba a partir de poco un auténtico aluvión de turismo chino...

Y, ya antes de dejarlo, comentar que a lo largo de la madrugada, miraré de atender otras cuestiones planteadas en el hilo y relacionadas con los MPs.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: A estas horas siguen "machacando" a los MPs. Hace unos minutos, el Oro en los $1175 y la Plata en los $14,380... Simplemente, BRUTAL lo que se está viendo en el mundo de los MPs y se lleva la "palma" el Platino que anda por los $761,40...

Advertí de que la Plata estaba siguiendo al Cobre en su descenso y es así si vemos que en el semanal la Plata ha perdido el 6,86% vs el 6,60% del Cobre. Lo PEOR de todo es que el panorama no parece muy propicio si la Plata persiste en seguir al Cobre, ya que éste último tiene un potencial de caída de algo más del 20%...

Y la Plata a corto plazo NO tiene ningún problema si la quieren llevar a los $13,775... Si llega ahí veremos a qué precios se colocarán las mineras extractoras de Plata y, Mochuelo, eso se está produciendo sin un derrumbe de los mercados de valores...

En cualquier, Mochuelo, tú tienes a Osisko Gold Ro (OR) y que ya ha superado en mucho sus anteriores mínimos relativos de Diciembre del 2015. Y eso que es una buena compañía. Las otras mineras de MPs que componen tu cartera son muy especulativas y Vista Gold (VGZ) se llevó una tremenda Ostia en el día de ayer.

El Oro entiendo que acabará rebotando más pronto que tarde y en la Plata sigo siendo MUY PESIMISTA... Sabíamos que de la lateralidad reciente se iba a salir con fuerza en una de las dos direcciones posibles y ha sido por la que parecía más plausible.

No hay que darle vueltas al asunto, porque "explicación" sólo tiene la de SIEMPRE... Aquí lo único que cabe es esperar un cierto suelo y, los que vamos en FÍSICO, aprovecharlo para COMPRAR un poco más, especialmente Oro, aunque la Plata está a precio de derribo. Perooooo sigue teniendo margen de caída. A ver si consigue desligarse del Cobre...

# Kovaliov: Lo que aportas NO hay quién se lo trague...Me gustaría ver el "Calendario maya" de estos "pollos" en los últimos años...

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (16 Ago 2018)

The Heroic Assumptions Behind Today's Unprecedented Equity Valuations | The Felder Report

Buena bajada para conmemorar el 47 aniversario del cierre de la ventana del oro del dolar con el rey Ricardo ) perdón con Richard Nixon) de maestro de ceremonias. Pronto sabremos el alcance, la repercusión y sobre todo la reacción. Pero coincido con Fernando en calificar los metales y las acciones mineras MPs como "muy baratos". Creo que ahora mismo tienen un buen margen de seguridad aunque desde luego ahora mismo vayan hacía un destino entre el purgatorio y el infierno. Dejemos caer el cuchillo, y preparen munición . Como siempre el tiempo dará y quitará razones.

PD: voy a buscar vendas y tomarme una birra bien fresquita como anestesia local.


----------



## Quemado (16 Ago 2018)

Es interesante que el platino haya caído tanto. El oro tiene algunos usos industriales. La plata tiene bastantes usos industriales. Pero el platino tiene muchísimos usos industriales, sobre todo en la industria química donde es uno de los más importantes catalizadores de reacciones químicas. Habría que ver las estadísticas concretas de uso de cada uno de ellos, pero poniendo todo junto es otro indicio de que lo que estamos viendo es una bajada en la demanda industrial.

Si los MP bajan por ralentización de la economía industrial, productiva, entiendo que es en su función de materia prima (no sé el % dedicado a joyerías, bullion, lingotes y demás). Si eso es así, serían indicadores adelantados y parece que su caída es importante.

¿Qué se nos viene encima? ¿Estamos ante una última oportunidad? Ya he cubierto mi cupo de MP por este año pero con estos precios y estas nubes en el horizonte...


----------



## MIP (16 Ago 2018)

Los MP llevan tiempo como indicador adelantado de tensiones monetarias (6 meses) y de caída en la industria (12 meses).

Veremos si una vez más la historia se repite.


----------



## frisch (16 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches, frisch: Bueno, de entrada, te doy el enlace de lo que escribí recientemente en mi Blog de Rankia...
> 
> .../...



Muy interesante, gracias Fernando.
Deberías hacer (de vez en cuando) comentarios sobre geopolítica.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Los MP llevan tiempo como indicador adelantado de tensiones monetarias (6 meses) y de caída en la industria (12 meses).
> 
> Veremos si una vez más la historia se repite.



También coincido con esa tesis, en los inicios de 2019 grandes tensiones monetarias y en seis meses más el colapso. Aún podríamos ver los metales mucho más abajo hasta finales de año y desde ese punto un rally espectacular.

Siguiendo a Shunsine, consideran que habrá una pequeña recuperación hacía finales de mes de agosto pero que la caída será mayor para los metales, derivado de una fuerte subida del USD que está por venir.

En relación a ayer la sobre-reacción bajista de las mineras oreras confirma el asunto comentado aquí, que un posible evento cisne negro pudiera llevar a las mineras mucho más abajo y rápidamente, pero únicamente en el primer momento. Abajo y sólo en el instante inicial para después estallar, aquí el ejemplo:

"Si bien parece que los inversionistas usanos no le dan ningún valor a la reliquia bárbara, Bloomberg informa que los volúmenes de futuros del oro se han disparado en el Borsa Estambul"

Turkish Gold Futures Volume Explodes As Silver Slammed To Lowest Since April 2009 | Zero Hedge

Lo veo tan claro que voy pedir un préstamo para comprar físico, tener el cash disponible si el oro llegara 1000

---------- Post added 16-ago-2018 at 12:12 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Muy interesante, gracias Fernando.
> Deberías hacer (de vez en cuando) comentarios sobre geopolítica.



Ciertamente muy y muy interesante, gracias


----------



## Quemado (16 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Los MP llevan tiempo como indicador adelantado de tensiones monetarias (6 meses) y de caída en la industria (12 meses).
> 
> Veremos si una vez más la historia se repite.



Gracias por la confirmación.

Y la historia se repite. Siempre se repite. Pero, generalmente, con variaciones, que son las que nos pillan de sorpresa y son difíciles de predecir (los famosos cisnes negros). Supongo que os habréis leído aquel famoso ensayo del destino de los imperios de Glubb.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Ago 2018)

Quemado dijo:


> Gracias por la confirmación.
> 
> Y la historia se repite. Siempre se repite. Pero, generalmente, con variaciones, que son las que nos pillan de sorpresa y son difíciles de predecir (los famosos cisnes negros). Supongo que os habréis leído aquel famoso ensayo del destino de los imperios de Glubb.



Lo desconocía, interesante, he leído esta breve sinopsis: El destino de los imperios y la búsqueda de la supervivencia


"Aumento de los futuros usanos, saltos de yuanes y caída del USD a medida que chinos-usanos reanudan negociaciones comerciales"

US Futures Surge, Yuan Jumps And Dollar Drops As China-US To Resume Trade Talks | Zero Hedge

Todo ello apoyado también en el día de hoy por noticias que parecen positivas - citadas en el mismo artículo- : 


Recep Tayyip apuntalando las alianzas en Europa (Alemania) y Medio Oriente (Qatar) 

Rusia a la espera que pelo panocha aún pueda cumplir sus promesas de mejorar las relaciones, o evitar l presión en el Congreso por sanciones más draconianas

El Banco de Japón podría permitir que las tasas de interés a largo plazo suban a alrededor de 0.4% 


Un poco de tranquilidad por unos días, no creo que dure más allá de finales de agosto y de nuevo abajo con los metales .


----------



## MIP (16 Ago 2018)

Recordar a los foreros que lo de la "reliquia bárbara" no lo dijo Keynes refiriéndose al oro como tal, sino refiriéndose al estándar cambiario basado en oro que existia en los inicios del sXX

Es una mala interpretación que parece que ha calado en muchos medios.

Aquí lo explica bien Jim Rickards, aka "Chiquito de Wall Street", junto con otras creencias erróneas, bulos y falsedades relacionados con el oro.

April 2018 The Gold Chronicles with Jim Rickards and Alex Stanczyk - YouTube

Merece la pena oirlo íntegramente (si domináis suficiente inglés para entenderle, porque habla rápido).


----------



## Pollopelon (16 Ago 2018)

Buenas tardes,

Queria preguntarles como ven estas mineras, Centerra Gold Inc., Goldcorp Inc.,
Alacer Gold Corp., Argonaut Gold Inc. y Pan American Silver Corp. o veis mejores opciones.


Gracias


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Ago 2018)

Mis previsiones, que no son mías sino de aquellos que ...

No sé si alguien se fijó en lo que paso esta noche, el oro llegó a bajar hasta casi los 1160$

Estoy siguiendo las principales mineras oreras y es increíble la relación mineras/oreras, la poca subida respecto del precio del oro en este momento.

Sumando lo primero y lo segundo creo que es un indicador de que aún hay recorrido de bajada hasta los 1120 que pronostican

Pero es imposible que se haga lentamente, creo que tiene haber rebote si o si, así que espero tal como indicaban* la caída hasta el 23/24/08 a 1120$, rebote hasta final de mes y nueva caída esta vez la grande y muy rápida, en septiembre, hasta los 900$*



El banco me da el crédito, si baja alrededor de 900$ como espero lo invierto todo ... para más tarde y poco a poco llegue lo que todos ansiamos ¡¡se haga justicia!! A por los 5000$

...

un par de frases de un colega de trabajo, si aunque parezca mentira los dos trabajamos para la misma multinacional 

"Turquía está reescribiendo el libro de texto de crisis": El-Erian dice que es hora de cortar la exposición

El-Erian concluye diciéndoles a los inversionistas que busquen tres cosas: fortaleza de los balances, agilidad (política y corporativa) y lugares sin la necesidad de financiación inmediata.

La promesa de 15 mil millones de Qatar no es suficiente

"Turkey Is Rewriting The Crisis Textbook": El-Erian Says It's Time To Cut Exposure | Zero Hedge


----------



## oinoko (16 Ago 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> El banco me da el crédito, si baja alrededor de 900$ como espero lo invierto todo ... para más tarde y poco a poco llegue lo que todos ansiamos ¡¡se haga justicia!! A por los 5000$



Invierte sólo el dinero que no necesites. No pidas dinero prestado para invertir en MP's.
El mercado podría mantenerse *manipulado* más tiempo del que usted puede mantenerse solvente.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Ago 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Lo desconocía, interesante, he leído esta breve sinopsis: El destino de los imperios y la búsqueda de la supervivencia



He leído la sinopsis y me parece interesante. Sin embargo, yo no creo que los imperios desaparecen sino que se reciclan en sus formas, y no en sus objetivos que no nos olvidemos son primordialmente económicos (lo de perder el tea at five o'clock en un compound británico en la India servido por impolutos sirvientes indios vestidos de blanco pues era peccata minuta).

Tomo el ejemplo del Británico. Según el autor el Imperio Británico finaliza en 1950. Pero, en realidad ¿qué es lo que finaliza en 1950? Finaliza una manera de gestionar el Imperio. Por supuesto, es "formidable" que la India acceda a su independencia del Imperio Británico en 1947 pero eso no quiere decir que Gran Bretaña no siga teniendo en 1948 el garfio puesto sobre la India.

Lo mismo ocurre con el Imperio Francés que se va a criar malvas definitivamente, por lo visto, con la independencia de Argelia en 1962 pero Francia sigue cortando bacalao en Argelia, en Mali, Costa de Marfil, Burkina Fasso, Mauritania, Senegal, Benín ... y ni qué decir de los famosos diamantes que recibía el Président de la République Valéry Giscard D'Estaing del no menos famoso Bokassa, Presidente de la República Centroafricana (ex-Congo francés) (¡Todo queda entre Repúblicas!).

Los Imperios no desaparecen. Porque los Imperios tienen dos caras: una la pública (la de la plebe) y otra la real (laa de la guita). Desaparece la parafernalia pero se quedan con la "fernalia" que es el condumio de verdad.

Lo que cae es el puente de Génova pero no cae el "Imperio" que lo construyó y no lo mantuvo porque le salía más barato pagar la multa.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Ago 2018)

acabo de leer algo que me parece imposible

"Previsiones más pesimistas"

"El banco central turco (CBRT), que acumula altas reservas del metal —el año pasado se hizo con 85,9 toneladas, la mayor compra de los organismos reguladores—, se desprendería de sus lingotes para contrastar una depreciación mayor de la lira. Por tanto, el precio de la onza caería."

Oro y dólar señalarían que se exagera sobre Turquía | Economía Digital


----------



## FranMen (16 Ago 2018)

Erdogan ya ha pedido a la población que entregue dólares y oro a cambio de liras para mantener el cambio.
Aviso a navegantes, no acumules en oro más de lo que te sobre.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Muchas son las cuestiones que habéis planteado y espero dar mi opinión a algunas de ellas a lo largo de esta madrugada.

Ahora me voy a centrar en uno de los posts de Quemado y es el que hace referencia al Platino.

Bien, en este hilo hemos tocado esporádicamente a este MP, pero últimamente se ha hecho hincapié porque el hundimiento en su precio está indicando algo muy significativo y que podríamos considerar como una POTENTE "SEÑAL" de lo que está por llegar.. y que parece puede ser más GRANDE de lo que algunos piensan, vamos si es que lo hacen... que esa es otra.

El Platino ahora se mueve a precios de finales del 2003 y en aquel entonces casi doblaba el precio del Oro... ¿Muy "extraño", verdad? Y esto es GRAVE porque está indicando un leve demanda cuando se estima que el Platino interviene en la fabricación de uno de cada cinco objetos que salen a diario de las fábricas.

Tiene innumerables usos: Automoción, Industria química, Electricidad y electrónica, Fabricación de vidrio, Refinado de Petróleo, Industria médica y biomédica, más otros muchos.

Bien, Quemado, te diré que la Plata supera en mucho al Platino en cuanto a su utilización en distintas áreas, pero fíjate en que ambos MPs son ESENCIALES para nuestro mundo y están de "capa caída"... Eso invita a una profunda "reflexión" y a continuar haciendo los "deberes" y NO sólo de carácter monetario...

Y más tarde, miraré de pasarme por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2018)

Bueno, paraisofiscal, esa ya es otra "historia"... Ciertamente, es un "mundillo" bastante "gitano" por decirlo de forma coloquial. Y luego vender una moneda de Platino NO es fácil...

De lo que NO cabe duda es que el MP más INFRAVALORADO y con DIFERENCIA es el PLATINO. Sin embargo, casi NADIE comenta al respecto, bueno creo recordar que recientemente lo hizo LPMCL.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2018)

Pollopelon dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Queria preguntarles como ven estas mineras, Centerra Gold Inc., Goldcorp Inc.,
> Alacer Gold Corp., Argonaut Gold Inc. y Pan American Silver Corp. o veis mejores opciones.
> ...



Hola, Pollopelon: De las que cita a mí, personalmente, me gusta Centerra Gold Inc. (CG), pero me gustaría más si estuviera a un mejor precio... Goldcorp Inc. (GG) es un "referente" y replica muy bien el precio del Oro. Pan American Silver Corp. (PAAS) también es muy interesante, pero corrigiendo un poco la reciente subida.

Sigo insistiendo en que mis favoritas ahora mismo son las compañías de Regalías y ahí destacaría a Royal Gold Inc. (RGLD), pero más abajo... Y una bastante interesante y que está siendo muy castigada es Osisko Gold Ro (OR). Ésta última es para vigilar, ya que de momento está en caída libre...

En cualquier caso, entiendo que las mineras dedicadas a los MPs están MUY BARATAS en su mayor parte, de manera que es más una cuestión de analizarlas desde el punto de vista fundamental.

Y, en lo personal, sigo creyendo que es un sector para entrar a corto plazo, ya que sigo pensando que el momento IDEAL será cuando las Bolsas corrijan fuertemente y viendo las estadounidenses NO parece que estén por la labor...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (17 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, paraisofiscal, esa ya es otra "historia"... Ciertamente, es un "mundillo" bastante "gitano" por decirlo de forma coloquial. Y luego vender una moneda de Platino NO es fácil...
> 
> De lo que NO cabe duda es que el MP más INFRAVALORADO y con DIFERENCIA es el PLATINO. Sin embargo, casi NADIE comenta al respecto, bueno creo recordar que recientemente lo hizo LPMCL.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que no entiendo es como el maldito Estado le pone valor añadido a algo que ya tiene su valor como la plata. Que casualidad que le pongan IVA a la plata... A caso saben que la gente que compra a puñados la plata se va hacer de "oro"? ¿Por que es barata? Es algo que no entiendo. La intromisión del Estado, siempre metiendo el hocico en sitios ajenos. Si unos 100 valen 56 con el IVA sube a 67... 

Puedo permitirme comprar cada mes un lote de monedas y lingote de plata, pero no quiero que los intereses vayan a parar a los cabrones chupatintas. Fijo que hay métodos para ahorrarse los intereses y una es comprando a particulares, pero no me hace mucha gracia porque también ponen precios inflados por una moneda la cuál solo me interesa para refugio y no para coleccionar.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2018)

Hola, Bohemian: ¿Sabes lo qué es la "cadena de intermediación" y lo que supone? Pues, es lo que sucede con la Plata y con casi todo...

Vamos a un mero ejemplo por el que pasamos la mayoría de los ciudadanos de este país: la Gasolina y el Gasóleo...

Hay un impuesto estatal general que grava la gasolina de 95 octanos a 40,07 céntimos el litro y 30,7 céntimos el de gasóleo. También está el tipo estatal especial, que son 2,4 céntimos por litro, tanto de gasolina como de gasóleo. Por último, existe el tipo autonómico, que va de 0 céntimos hasta 4,8 por litro de carburante. Éstos impuestos creo que están en "revisión" para subirlos, faltaría más...

Bien, Bohemian, a esta BURRADA de impuestos ha de sumarle el "otro": EL 21% DEL IVA...

Y tenemos muchos ejemplos más: las subidas descaradas que esté sufriendo el IBI, las multas (SÍ, por nuestra "Seguridad" y una MIERDA...), el ROBO descarado que supone el Impuesto de Sucesiones y paro... para qué seguir sobre algo que todos conocemos.

Bohemian, creo que ya te comenté que existe la opción de comprar Plata de menor Ley y que suele salir bastante más barata, pero claro a la hora de venderla es muchísimo menos atractiva y por eso se la conoce como "quincalla"... Ahora bien, en situaciones extremas lo que vale es la Plata contenida sin mayores consideraciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ago 2018)

El que quiera comprar plata a precio de mercado o casi precio de mercado lo tiene facil, hace un par de meses compre 4 kilos de plata pura en lingotes de 1 kg, el muchacho que me los vendio los habia comprado al principio de la crisis hace 8 o 10 años y me la vendio a precio de mercado de ese momento.

Si me pongo a buscar seguramente pueda encontrar mas gente interesada en vender a precio de mercado, si no la encuentro en España puedo buscarla por Alemania o otros sitios.

El oro si me parece mas complicado el poder comprarlo a particulares pero como no tiene iba cuando compro lo hago en degusa y tampoco es que se pague mucho mas dinero del que vale en ese momento en el mercado, lo unico que me jode de este sitio es que para mas de 1000 euros te anotan y piden el DNI, en ocasiones he comprado solo el lingote de 20 gramos por tal de evitar estas anotaciones, mas que nada por el tema de que mas vale prevenir que curar.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Gracias. SÍ, supongo que, de tanto en tanto, tendría que escribir algo más sobre Geopolítica, puesto que siempre me ha gustado y creo tener conocimientos, información y criterio para opinar sobre el tema.

Volviendo a Turquía, éste país lo tiene MAL y me recuerda en cierto modo la evolución que tuvo la Argentina... NO se puede obviar que Turquía enfrenta una amenaza secundaria, pero NO menos importante, además de su déficit de cuenta corriente: una enorme y creciente carga de Deuda. Si los compradores extranjeros de la Deuda turca dejarán de hacerlo, o si Turquía no puede renovar los vencimientos a corto plazo, muy posiblemente la Crisis monetaria se convertiría en un amplio colapso económico.

Y es que el volumen de la Deuda corporativa no financiera de Turquía es MONSTRUOSA y con una fuerte exposición al USD... y también al Euro.

De todas formas, tampoco nos "engañemos" y es que Erdogan sabe que está contra las "cuerdas", y tiene buena culpa de ella en cuanto a la pésima gestión económica y política efectuada en el país, por tanto está jugando las cartas que le quedan: la posición estratégica de Turquía en el mapa, su pertenencia a la OTAN, las negociaciones para entrar en la UE -aunque sabe que NANAI...- y SOBRE TODO el apoyo del contingente musulmán que da solidez a su Poder y que está fundamentado en una FUERTE REPRESIÓN.

Además, ahora parece NADIE recuerda que Erdogan tiene en su país millones de refugiados sirios... y podría provocar un Caos en Grecia y la UE. Y esta es una "carta" muy potente, de ahí que la UE está siendo tan "complaciente" con el régimen de Erdogan.

Un fuerte abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: ¿Qué te has "tomado"? Lo digo porque me parece bastante surrealista hablar en estos momentos de $900 en el Oro y más a tan cortísimo plazo... Y, como bien te dice oinoko, NO te endeudes para "invertir"... NO te harás "rico" y, muy probablemente, te harás un "roto" en tus finanzas personales.

Charizato21, si algo caracteriza a los "metaleros" es que suelen ser bastante conservadores en cuanto a poner en riesgo su dinero y si lo hacen es con el cual pueden "jugar" sin endeudarse, es decir que pueden permitirse el perderlo...

Creo que les estás haciendo mucho caso a tus amigos "solares"... Y el Oro es posible que corrija algo más, pero de ahí a "precipitarse" al vacío va a ser que NO y mucho menos en tan poco tiempo. A largo plazo vete a saber, aunque lo que es seguro es que todos acabaremos cultivando "malvas"...

Y la Plata sigue mostrando debilidad. Ayer subió siguiendo al Cobre, pero en menor proporción de la que lo hizo éste.

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (17 Ago 2018)

Buenos días, gracias por mantener al día un hilo tan interesante.

Unas preguntas logísticas, si se me permite, ¿dónde compráis actualmente soberanos y monedas de plata económicas?

Es 1000 el límite a partir del cual te piden dni para la compra?

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21: ¿Qué te has "tomado"? Lo digo porque me parece bastante surrealista hablar en estos momentos de $900 en el Oro y más a tan cortísimo plazo...
> 
> Creo que les estás haciendo mucho caso a tus amigos "solares"...
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto estoy siguiendo con la fe del converso, tal como la que tuvo San Agustin de Hipona, pero alimentada en otra esperanza. Si me he convertido a los "solares" y sus predicciones son la verdad revelada para mi:

*Caída hasta el 23/08 o 24/08 a 1120$ posibilidad de llegar a los 1050$; rebote hasta final de mes de agosto y nueva caída esta vez la grande y muy rápida, en septiembre, hasta los 900$*

Os paso el enlace al último informe publicado perspectivas metales, es bastante largo. Es curioso también analizan los escenarios de futuro desde la teoría de ciclos de Nikolai Kondratiev, el otro día yo lo cité y confundí completamente el ciclo - soy un aprendiz - 

Os animo a leerlo, si tenéis algo tiempo, pero os haré un spoiler con la conclusión: *objetivo mínimo para el oro de 6,000$ *, ¡¡¡mínimo!! La horquilla que pronostican es de 6000& a 25000$, objetivo más probable 12000$.



http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...ect=false&contributor=Przemyslaw+Radomski+CFA


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Ago 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El que quiera comprar plata a precio de mercado o casi precio de mercado lo tiene facil, hace un par de meses compre 4 kilos de plata pura en lingotes de 1 kg, el muchacho que me los vendio los habia comprado al principio de la crisis hace 8 o 10 años y me la vendio a precio de mercado de ese momento.
> 
> Si me pongo a buscar seguramente pueda encontrar mas gente interesada en vender a precio de mercado, si no la encuentro en España puedo buscarla por Alemania o otros sitios.
> 
> El oro si me parece mas complicado el poder comprarlo a particulares pero como no tiene iba cuando compro lo hago en degusa y tampoco es que se pague mucho mas dinero del que vale en ese momento en el mercado, lo unico que me jode de este sitio es que para mas de 1000 euros te anotan y piden el DNI, en ocasiones he comprado solo el lingote de 20 gramos por tal de evitar estas anotaciones, mas que nada por el tema de que mas vale prevenir que curar.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...a-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-344.html


----------



## Mochuelo (17 Ago 2018)

Leí ayer el articulo de los "solares", ya veremos si aciertan. Personalmente coincido con Fernando en que no veremos los 900, aunque los mínimos de diciembre 2016 puede sean alcanzados. Sin embargo creo que hay bastantes factores que creo que conllevaran un importante repunte y un reinicio de la tendencia alcista y que esta sera pronto. No solo son las lecturas del COT en el Comex, o el RSI en sobreventa y el dolar/stocks en sobrecompra, es más que sencillamente es que creo que las situación se había mantenido estable porqué había un interés en manterner el status quo incluso de los perjudicados para poder ir preparándose. Creo que estamos llegando al punto en que sencillamente los interesados en cambiar el status quo, China, Rusia, Iran,,, sencillamente no ven beneficios en mantener con Trump tocando los cojones. Saben que van a sufrir pero tienen plan B y creo que ya esta en marcha. El tiempo dirá si acierto o son magufadas mias.

En el artículo recuerdo que el encaje de las estaciones de Kondratiev en la situación actual me "chirriaba", creo que esta forzada y que en vez de primavera aún estamos en un largo otoño que fue sacudido por una tormenta casi invernal. Pero vamos es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Ago 2018)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenos días, gracias por mantener al día un hilo tan interesante.
> 
> Unas preguntas logísticas, si se me permite, ¿dónde compráis actualmente soberanos y monedas de plata económicas?
> 
> ...



Por aquí te comentaran, yo vendí mi físico para pasarme al papel, gran error, pero así es ...en todo caso hay un hilo específico que funciona muy bien para intercambios de metales entre foreros


---->>> Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III) - Página 338


... 
Lo puedo Kovaliov pero no enlazaba, se trata de la misma recomendación


----------



## racional (17 Ago 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Os animo a leerlo, si tenéis algo tiempo, pero os haré un spoiler con la conclusión: *objetivo mínimo para el oro de 6,000$ *, ¡¡¡mínimo!! La horquilla que pronostican es de 6000& a 25000$, objetivo más probable 12000$.



Pero todavía hay gente que se cree todo lo que lee por internet?


----------



## Bohemian (17 Ago 2018)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenos días, gracias por mantener al día un hilo tan interesante.
> 
> Unas preguntas logísticas, si se me permite, ¿dónde compráis actualmente soberanos y monedas de plata económicas?
> 
> ...



Voy a tienda física de Andorrano Joyería y compro siempre que tenga dinero "sobrante" para adquirir unos 250-400 euros en plata, dividido en lote de monedas y otro lote de lingotes cada mes. Así me olvido de tener que ir con todo los instrumentos para analizar cada moneda a particulares. Y sí, compras superiores a 1000 euros ya son fiscalizadas por el "maldito" Estado. Si quieres pasar tus compras, lo que puedes hacer es que un amigo o familiar compre por ti. El Estado ya te jode por dos, por el IVA y por su fiscalización a partir de los 1000 €.

Por cierto, no es una suma muy grande para invertir, es dinero que en realidad no me sabe mal gastarlo en MP's. Mucha gente se lo gasta en ocio o en coches caros que no pueden pagar, nosotros nos lo gastamos cuidadosamente en "seguros" que si podemos pagar. Y como bien dice Fernando, hay que diversificar cartera y no gastar un 70% de tu sueldo en MP's.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 12:59 ----------




racional dijo:


> Pero todavía hay gente que se cree todo lo que lee por internet?



¿Qué conclusión tienes de que el oro no pueda subir a los 6000?


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Ago 2018)

Bohemian dijo:


> Voy a tienda física de Andorrano Joyería y



Hay otras opciones como Degussa, pero yo opté por esta cuando tuve el físico, lo bueno del Andorrano es un tipo muy majo y lleva muchísimos años en el negocio, tiene más familiares trabajando pero si vas contacta con él, lo reconocerás por la edad, puedes hablar y exponerle cualquier asunto respecto de esto y te despejara las dudas.


----------



## Bohemian (17 Ago 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Hay otras opciones como Degussa, pero yo opté por esta cuando tuve el físico, lo bueno del Andorrano es un tipo muy majo y lleva muchísimos años en el negocio, tiene más familiares trabajando pero si vas contacta con él, lo reconocerás por la edad, puedes hablar y exponerle cualquier asunto respecto de esto y te despejara las dudas.



Al hombre que dices Charizato, no lo he visto cuando he ido a comprar en varias ocasiones. La próxima vez que vaya preguntaré por él. Seguro que es el que mejor nos puede solventar éste tipo de dudas respecto al IVA en plata, que claro, para los vendedores ya debe ser un engorro tener un producto con un IVA altísimo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Leunam: NO te fijes sólo en los 1.000 Euros. Las compras parciales anuales que sumen más de 3.000 Euros dan lugar a la "comunicación"... La "solución" a esto es bastante fácil: se compra en Alemania y Santas Pascuas... Y es bastante seguro SIEMPRE que se elija la tienda adecuada. No soy partidario de dar publicidad, pero en la Plata tienes allí a necho y que es ampliamente conocido en este foro. 

# Bohemian: Te ofrecerá la "quincalla" que tenga y que puedes ver en su listado de precios si entras en su web.

Yo si compro en España suelo hacerlo a foreros conocidos o bien vendedores con tienda y que aparecen esporádicamente en el hilo correspondiente.

# Mochuelo: Existe un casi completo desconocimiento del Ciclo largo de Kondratiev y que en teoría tiene una duración aproximada de 54 años. Dicho esto, ahora mismo NO sabría decir dónde estaríamos, pero diría que en la cuarta fase. Sin embargo, es que está fallando el "recuento", de manera que ando un poco perdido... A "grosso modo" explico las cuatro fases que componen el Ciclo largo de Kondratiev:

1ª.- La SUBIDA de una duración aproximada de 20 años. Después de llegar al techo (donde, probablemente, hay alguna guerra) viene...

2ª.- Una DEPRESIÓN de unos 5 años de duración. Después...

3ª.- Una RECUPERACIÓN "FINANCIERA" de unos 5 a 20 años. Finalmente...

4ª.- La CAÍDA de una duración de unos 20 años que acaba, posteriormente, en otra guerra.

De todas formas, hace tiempo que NO me lo miro y supongo que algún día me pondré a hacer "recuentos"... porque ahora mismo estaría FALLANDO y que sería algo "inusual". Creo que se habla muy alegremente de este Ciclo sin conocerlo más que de "oídas", de manera que existe mucho sensacionalismo alrededor del mismo. 

Es posible que algún día vuelva sobre él porque es muy interesante, pero ya digo que hace tiempo que NO me lo miro y no tengo una adecuada actualización del mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Ago 2018)

racional dijo:


> Pero todavía hay gente que se cree todo lo que lee por internet?



Ya se comentó aquí, pero la historia en el siglo XX ha demostrado una certeza en relación al oro:

Cuando el movimiento bajista del oro y el posicionamiento a corto es históricamente alto se alcanza un pico, "la cima de sentimiento negativo", es entonces que posteriormente y con calma los movimientos son tremendamente ascendentes durante años.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2018)

racional dijo:


> Pero todavía hay gente que se cree todo lo que lee por internet?



¿Qué tal, vende "crecepelo" financiero? Tiene Cojones que te pases por aquí para predicar no sé qué... Todavía recordamos cómo animabas a entrar en el BitCoin cuando éste andaba por los $20.000...

Anda, date una vuelta por el mundo de las Criptomonedas que por aquí casi NADIE te va a hacer caso...


----------



## L'omertá (17 Ago 2018)

Bohemian dijo:


> Voy a tienda física de Andorrano Joyería y compro siempre que tenga dinero "sobrante" para adquirir unos 250-400 euros en plata, dividido en lote de monedas y otro lote de lingotes cada mes. Así me olvido de tener que ir con todo los instrumentos para analizar cada moneda a particulares. Y sí, compras superiores a 1000 euros ya son fiscalizadas por el "maldito" Estado. Si quieres pasar tus compras, lo que puedes hacer es que un amigo o familiar compre por ti. El Estado ya te jode por dos, por el IVA y por su fiscalización a partir de los 1000 €.
> 
> Por cierto, no es una suma muy grande para invertir, es dinero que en realidad no me sabe mal gastarlo en MP's. Mucha gente se lo gasta en ocio o en coches caros que no pueden pagar, nosotros nos lo gastamos cuidadosamente en "seguros" que si podemos pagar. Y como bien dice Fernando, hay que diversificar cartera y no gastar un 70% de tu sueldo en MP's.
> 
> ...



"gastar" en metal, nunca es gastar.


----------



## L'omertá (17 Ago 2018)

Me gustaría recuperar un pensamiento que me viene cuando tratamos el tema del oro, las crisis y tal.

Esto es que creo que no permitirán que el oro llegue a costar, como muchos sabemos 6,12 o 50000 dólares la onza (Precios que creo todos coincidimos más que posibles en un escenario no tan imposible)

Y digo que no lo permitirán porque el oro es la riqueza del pueblo. Quien más quien menos tiene un anillo de oro, unos pendientes, una cadena, un Cristo. Estoy seguro que a mal en casi todos los hogares españoles y del mundo hay casi una onza de oro puro.

¿Os imagináis el escenario imposible? Todas esas familias serian tenedoras de una potencial gran riqueza.

Creo, y esto me da miedo y lo digo en serio, que si ese escenario se diese en un futuro próximo buscarían la manera de esquilmar esa futura riqueza. Bien obligando a la gente a vender su oro para poder comer (Lo hemos visto en los compro oro con la explosión de la burbuja) o bien como pasó en usa, mediante embargo.

No permitirán que ante un escenario de onzas a 30000 dólares la gente llana pueda beneficiarse.


----------



## Pollopelon (18 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Pollopelon: De las que cita a mí, personalmente, me gusta Centerra Gold Inc. (CG), pero me gustaría más si estuviera a un mejor precio... Goldcorp Inc. (GG) es un "referente" y replica muy bien el precio del Oro. Pan American Silver Corp. (PAAS) también es muy interesante, pero corrigiendo un poco la reciente subida.
> 
> Sigo insistiendo en que mis favoritas ahora mismo son las compañías de Regalías y ahí destacaría a Royal Gold Inc. (RGLD), pero más abajo... Y una bastante interesante y que está siendo muy castigada es Osisko Gold Ro (OR). Ésta última es para vigilar, ya que de momento está en caída libre...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Fernandojcg por su respuesta 

Saludos


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Ago 2018)

L'omertá dijo:


> Me gustaría recuperar un pensamiento que me viene cuando tratamos el tema del oro, las crisis y tal.
> 
> Esto es que creo que no permitirán que el oro llegue a costar, como muchos sabemos 6,12 o 50000 dólares la onza (Precios que creo todos coincidimos más que posibles en un escenario no tan imposible)
> 
> ...



No hay peligro. En cuanto volviese al nivel de 1800 lo venderían todo. Si es que les queda algo de la última vez.

Debajo de mi casa hay una frutería desde hace seis años que está bajo un cartel enorme del anterior arrendatario que no retiraron y dice: compro oro.

Cuando suba por encima de 1800 tirarán la fruta a la basura y aprovecharán el cartel.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# L'omertá: ¿Sabe una cosa? Yo prefiero tener el máximo de "instrumentos" si llegamos ahí, de manera que la posesión FÍSICA de MPs ocupa un lugar preferente entre los "deberes" que realizo en función de los escenarios futuros que se puedan enfrentar. Obviamente, NO todos podrán manejarse, pero lo dicho: mejor tener una "herramienta" que no tenerla...

# putabolsa: Andas un poco equivocado y te dejo un enlace bastante aclaratorio...

Per Capita Gold Reserves By Country - Smaulgld

Y Suiza ocupa el primer lugar con bastante diferencia: casi 4 Onzas... Bueno, la mayor parte de los "metaleros viejos" NO tienen NADA que envidiar al respecto.

Ciertamente, en España, a nivel de clase media para abajo, ha habido una fuerte "descapitalización" en el Oro poseído, gracias a una Crisis que NUNCA se fue...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (18 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Pollopelon: De las que cita a mí, personalmente, me gusta Centerra Gold Inc. (CG), pero me gustaría más si estuviera a un mejor precio... Goldcorp Inc. (GG) es un "referente" y replica muy bien el precio del Oro. Pan American Silver Corp. (PAAS) también es muy interesante, pero corrigiendo un poco la reciente subida.
> 
> Sigo insistiendo en que mis favoritas ahora mismo son las compañías de Regalías y ahí destacaría a Royal Gold Inc. (RGLD), pero más abajo... Y una bastante interesante y que está siendo muy castigada es Osisko Gold Ro (OR). Ésta última es para vigilar, ya que de momento está en caída libre...
> 
> ...



Me asalta una duda Sr.Fernando:

Consideraciones individuales a parte, y prioridades de cada uno también a parte, pregunto:

Si digamos "lo sensato" en cuanto a diversificación se refiere, parece que "en cierta medida" (y repito consideraciones individuales a parte, y prioridades de cada uno también a parte) en lo q respecta a la posesión de físico hay cierto consenso en que un 10% de tu patrimonio sea destinado a oro físico (bien moneda/lingote) considerándose relativamente sensato dicho porcentaje, pregunto:

¿Qué sería más sensato en esa lógica de la diversificación (e insisto: consideraciones individuales a parte, y prioridades de cada uno también a parte) habría cierto consenso en lo q se refiriera a diversificar nuestro patrimonio en lo que a mineras dedicadas a los MPs? ¿que porcentaje sería sensato dedicar de nuestro patrimonio a dichas mineras?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2018)

Hola, nekcab: Ahora me es imposible responderte, pero mañana intentaré darte una respuesta a lo que planteas. Por cierto, ¿estamos hablando de Patrimonio sin Deuda? Y yo NO contemplo el apalancamiento en la compra de mineras de MPs, ¿estamos de acuerdo con esto? Además, ¿qué tanto por ciento del Patrimonio dedicas a la liquidez, Renta Fija, etc.?

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (18 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, nekcab: Ahora me es imposible responderte, pero mañana intentaré darte una respuesta a lo que planteas. Por cierto, ¿estamos hablando de Patrimonio sin Deuda? Y yo NO contemplo el apalancamiento en la compra de mineras de MPs, ¿estamos de acuerdo con esto? Además, ¿qué tanto por ciento del Patrimonio dedicas a la liquidez, Renta Fija, etc.?
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, sin deuda y por supuestísimo, el apalancamiento es un concepto q ni entra en mi mente. Tecnicamente para mí no existe.

Respecto a la liquidez, entiendo que aún no he hecho los deberes (bueno, algo he pasado en dolares por aquello de diversificar, no mucho tampoco). Lo que he visto hasta ahora (al menos desde que tomé conciencia de la estafa piramidal que es la economía), es un RF cara y con mucho riesgo (¿error de cálculo?)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Ago 2018)

Veis posible que de algun modo pueda pasar con el oro y la plata lo mismo que paso con el bitcoin y que en un momento determinado por algun motivo pueda pegar un subidon tremendo ? Yo lo veo poco factible pero bueno....

Cuanta plata o cuanto oro calculais que haria falta para poder salvar una situacion muy jodida, alguna crisis total o incluso algun tipo de escenario de guerra.

Tengo un amigo que dice que esto son gilipolleces que nunca me cambiaria en una de estas situaciones su lata de atun por un kilo de plata si la cosa fuera tan chunga.

Esto hace plantear el que quizas fuera mejor hacer reservas de latas y comidas con fecha de caducidad muy larga, me parece sumamente barato comprar 400 latas de atun, 400 de calamares, 400 de melocotones........ esto me daria comida minimo para un año a un precio muy asequible y como dice mi amigo igual alguno me cambiaba su kilo de plata por mi miserable lata de atun.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# nekcab: Es difícil dejar de lado la SUBJETIVIDAD que me caracteriza al ser un "metalero" convencido de que hay que estar ahí en FÍSICO, pero bueno voy a intentar adaptarme a lo que preguntas...

En el pasado, y ahora ya NO porque tengo otra "edad", SIEMPRE he creído en la "regla" del 60/40, es decir un 60% en liquidez y Renta Fija, y el otro 40% en activos de riesgo...

Hoy en día, en mi Patrimonio, los MPs FÍSICOS conforman buena parte de la "Cartera conservadora", también la Renta Fija y que me está rentando muy por encima de lo que está dando por ahí... Liquidez en Euros y Francos Suizos. 

Te comento esto, nebcak, NO para emularme, sino para que entiendas cómo estoy diversificado y el carácter "defensivo" que tengo. Poco riesgo de pérdidas poseo y, en caso de haberlas, quedarían los MPs como el activo menos "riesgoso"... Eso poniéndome en el PEOR de los casos, es decir en un Colapso económico-financiero.

Ahora mismo, por si quisieras "arriesgar" a corto o medio plazo (éste en función de cómo evolucionen las cosas...), te "aconsejaría" NO más del 20% de tu liquidez en mineras de MPs y en función del "capital": 1 de Regalías y 1-2 mineras de MPs. Aquí, como en todo, se trata de saber "elegir" y del RIESGO que estemos dispuestos a soportar. Ten en cuenta que es un sector en el que NO se puede estar todo el día mirando las cotizaciones, vamos si no quieres convertirte en "hipertenso"...

Espero hacer entre el martes y el miércoles una selección de aquellas mineras de MPs que se ajustan a lo que te he comentado. Cuando lo edite te lo miras y las estudias, pero creo entender algo sobre el tema y eso no se "paga"... ya me entiendes. Eso SÍ, cada cual debe saber dónde se mete y huir de victimismos "baratos" si las cosas NO nos salen cómo habíamos esperado.

Respecto a la Renta Fija, desde luego ahora NO es su momento y, quizás, pase un tiempo para que vuelva a ser atractiva, pero aquí, nekcab, hay que saber buscar entre los Fondos de Inversión que la ofrecen. Por ejemplo, si no hay una "hecatombe", hay que esperar que el USD se derrumbe y que los mercados emergentes estén MUY BARATOS... entonces AHÍ tendrás una Renta Fija Emergente MUY INTERESANTE con excelentes retornos, pero habrá otras muchas opciones y más "conservadoras". Todo reside en saber esperar las "oportunidades" y tener liquidez para entrar.

# Notrabajo34: Por este hilo SIEMPRE hemos recomendado MPs, Despensa, Medicinas y "elementos" para su DEFENSA...

Con eso queda respondida su pregunta. Además, Vd. tiene el MISMO riesgo si tiene MPs o latas de lo que quiera... Cuando hay hambre qué cree Vd. que tiene "preferencia" entre quienes tienen "dolor de estómago"... Y los MPs funcionan MUY BIEN en la "transición" y MUCHO MENOS cuando ya se ha "extremado" una situación caótica...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (19 Ago 2018)

Ansiado me hallo de esa preciada lista.



Obi dijo:


> Te recomiendo que veas esta conferencia de Miguel Anxo Bastos, del minuto 8 :25 al 11:40 y del 35:50 hasta el final.
> 
> Miguel Anxo Bastos - Elementos austrolibertarios en la literatura izquierdista - YouTube​



​
De verdad Obi, muchísimas gracias por la conferencia. Pero curiosamente, no tanto por lo que destacas en él (y sí, acertadamente) -a partir del minuto 8' 25"- sino curiosamente por las memorables referencias bibliográficas de escritores técnicamente de izquierdas (a partir del minuto 4' 54" hasta el mismo min.8) que deberían ser de obligada lectura para cualquier forero medio de este gran post como es del Evolución del precio del Oro. Son referencias simplemente: imprescindibles.

Yo por mi parte me pondré a ello. Muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2018)

Hola, nekcab: Si tienes ocasión te recomiendo la lectura de "El Cisne negro" y "Antifrágil" de Nassim Nicholas Taleb. En Amazon los tienes muy bien de precio.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2018)

Hola, nekcab: Aquí te dejo las principales compañías dedicadas al Streaming (Regalías): Franco-Nevada Corp. (FNV), Wheaton Precious Metals Corp. (WPM), Royal Gold Inc. (RGLD), Osisko Gold Royalties Ltd (OR) y Sandstorm Gold Ltd N (SAND).

Bien, las dos primeras son bastante seguras, al igual que Royal Gold Inc. y que tiene una menor capitación. Luego ya viene Osisko Gold Royalties Ltd. y que está en caída libre. Posiblemente, esta acción es la que más riesgo ofrece, pero también la que mayor rentabilidad puede ofrecer cuando el mercado se gire. Y ya nos queda Sandstorm Gold Ltd N, pero ésta es la que menos me gusta.

Ahora, nebcak, te toca a ti estudiarlas. Mañana o el martes intentaré dar algunas de las mineras extractoras de MPs que me parecen más interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> los MPs funcionan MUY BIEN en la "transición" y MUCHO MENOS cuando ya se ha "extremado" una situación caótica...




Es bastante interesante esta frase y no habia pensado demasiado en ella....


Funcionan bien cuando todabia no ha ido todo a tomar viento ....


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Parece que los MPs quieren recuperarse y hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1193,00 y la Plata en los $14,775... aunque ésta última está siguiendo rezagada la estela del Cobre. En el Oro es donde soy más optimista y, Charizato21, NI en "Sueños" creo que se vaya a dar tu "predicción" o de tus amigos "solares"...

Y dejo esto...

Turquía: La crisis de Turquía pone en riesgo el tercer mayor mercado de la Unión Europea

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Ago 2018)

jajaja aún confío, más teniendo en cuenta los últimos análisis del COT:

Las posiciones netas de los especuladores de oro son bajistas por primera vez desde 2002:

https://www.gold-eagle.com/article/gold-speculators-net-positions-go-bearish-1st-time-2002

El mercado de los metales preciosos tiene un indicador raro o: "especuladores netos de corto plazo". Los especuladores de plata y oro finalmente tomaron posiciones más cortas que largas.

Great News For (The Remaining) Gold Bugs: Gold AND Silver Futures Speculators Are Now Net Short | Gold Eagle


Mi fe en "los Solares" está a prueba de todo. 

Espero a ver que dicen hoy los Solares ... luego pongo un post


----------



## LPMCL (20 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y Suiza ocupa el primer lugar con bastante diferencia: casi 4 Onzas... Bueno, la mayor parte de los "metaleros viejos" NO tienen NADA que envidiar al respecto.
> 
> Ciertamente, en España, a nivel de clase media para abajo, ha habido una fuerte "descapitalización" en el Oro poseído, gracias a una Crisis que NUNCA se fue...
> 
> Saludos.



Una vez me reuní para una cosa con una gente y entre ellos había un Investment Banker del UBS, que casualidad era español. Hablando de varios temas, yo siempre desviando hacia el metal ya que quería saber qué hacían los grandes clientes en privado, fuera del postureo y de los micrófonos, la conversación derivó hacia las cajas de seguridad del banco. Me dijo que en Zurich, no tenían disponibilidad, todas las cajas grandes estaban ocupadas y había lista de espera. Información de campo de 1ra mano, que salvo que el hombre me mintiera (no veo la razón de porque), la considero valida.

Entiendo que no solo se guarda metal en una caja, pero documentos notariales y un disco duro no ocupan tanto…

Los suizos están a años luz en muchas cosas, entre ellas el saber qué es el dinero. Y eso que Thomas Jordan ha convertido el SNB en un HedgeFund. Y que el BIS (que esta en Basel, aun fuera de cualquier ley Suiza y actuando 100% autónomo en su terrirorio tipo el Vaticano) requiere que todo país “alineado” arrime el hombro.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2018 at 11:45 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, nekcab: Aquí te dejo las principales compañías dedicadas al Streaming (Regalías): Franco-Nevada Corp. (FNV), Wheaton Precious Metals Corp. (WPM), Royal Gold Inc. (RGLD), Osisko Gold Royalties Ltd (OR) y Sandstorm Gold Ltd N (SAND).
> 
> Bien, las dos primeras son bastante seguras, al igual que Royal Gold Inc. y que tiene una menor capitación. Luego ya viene Osisko Gold Royalties Ltd. y que está en caída libre. Posiblemente, esta acción es la que más riesgo ofrece, pero también la que mayor rentabilidad puede ofrecer cuando el mercado se gire. Y ya nos queda Sandstorm Gold Ltd N, pero ésta es la que menos me gusta.
> 
> ...



Complementando lo de arriba:

Para mi Rob McEwen es una garantia (MUX). Tengo bastante. Analizad como se ha comportado en este ciclo bajista y comparadlo con los desplomes de otros.


----------



## Que viene (20 Ago 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Una vez me reuní para una cosa con una gente y entre ellos había un Investment Banker del UBS, que casualidad era español. Hablando de varios temas, yo siempre desviando hacia el metal ya que quería saber qué hacían los grandes clientes en privado, fuera del postureo y de los micrófonos, la conversación derivó hacia las cajas de seguridad del banco. Me dijo que en Zurich, no tenían disponibilidad, todas las cajas grandes estaban ocupadas y había lista de espera. Información de campo de 1ra mano, que salvo que el hombre me mintiera (no veo la razón de porque), la considero valida.
> 
> Entiendo que no solo se guarda metal en una caja, pero documentos notariales y un disco duro no ocupan tanto…



Conozco a dos personas con cajas de seguridad en bancos suizos y no guardan ni documentos notariales, ni discos duros *ni metales*... guardan billetes de varias divisas y relojes. No quita que otros guarden oro o plata.

Si tu tienes euros o cualquier otra divisa de difícil justificación, no se te ocurrirá meterlos en una cuenta suiza después del caso Falciani, mejor alquilar una caja de seguridad y meterlo ahí aunque no saques rentabilidad y te castigue la inflación.

Ejemplo: Suiza: El misterio de los inodoros suizos atascados con billetes de 500 euros | Blog Mundo Global | EL PAÍS


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días ...
> 
> En el Oro es donde soy más optimista y, Charizato21, NI en "Sueños" creo que se vaya a dar tu "predicción" o de tus amigos "solares"...
> 
> ...



Los Solares reptilianos continúan con sus siniestras predicciones:

"Las implicaciones a muy corto plazo son bajistas"; en el caso de las mineras aún mayor, analogía directa con el declive de 2015: no es un fondo está rompiendo debajo de ellos; también por encontrarnos en la proximidad de los niveles de soporte y resistencia de estas ..."

Ciertamente que mi fe en "los Solares" significa vivir con enorme incertidumbre, pero dejo la razón para que mi corazón sea guiado con su linterna Solar ante la oscuridad de estos momentos.

Si es cierto que hay una única cosa que hace que mi fe no sea de la entrega total y es que en la predicción futura del oro, que ellos conjeturan en una horquilla que pronostican es de 6000& a 25000$, en la predicción futura un análisis tenía que ver la correlación oro y cerveza, eso me lleva a la duda de la cerveza y el oro, el porqué de esa referencia más allá de lo que indican, pues bien me lleva a recelar de que esas predicciones pudieran haber sido confeccionadas bajo los efectos de un gran amor a la cerveza por parte de los Solares

El informe:
http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...ect=false&contributor=Przemyslaw+Radomski+CFA


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Bueno, tampoco se puede decir que MUX lo haya hecho mejor que las tres primeras que he citado, es decir FNV, WPM y RGLD e incluso que SAND. La única que lo ha hecho manifiestamente peor es OR.

Me he mirado los ratios de MUX y me han gustado. Tiene un excelente Ratio de solvencia y prácticamente una Deuda bastante residual en función de los activos de que dispone. Es interesante y se puede añadir al listado que he proporcionado.

# Charizato21: En esta ocasión he pasado de mirarme el COT, más después del fiasco que supuso el último publicado. Estos HdP juegan con las "cartas marcadas", así que un indicador tan "fiable" empieza a no serlo tanto, al menos desde mi particular punto de vista.

Tus amigos "solares", aparte de la Cerveza, deben darle también al Cannabis... Y, además, en el último desplome NO es difícil ver la mano de los "achinados": 13 de Agosto a las 03:00... Luego el resto ya lo hizo el MIEDO... Menos los que vamos en FÍSICO y, que si tienen mi misma "filosofía", se la trae bien floja...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (20 Ago 2018)

Podéis comprar plata en monedas por alrededores de 15€ la onza y en sitios de cierta confianza. Y eso es solo un 17% de prima. 

El platino tiene un uso industrial como catalizador en los motores diésel (el paladio en los de gasolina). Pero ya sabemos como está el diésel hoy en día así que su precio no es más que el una consecuencia de las expectativas del mercado.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2018)

El Platino tiene muchos más usos...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (20 Ago 2018)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Ahora, nebcak, te toca a ti estudiarlas.
> 
> ..."



Me pondré con ello. A ver si saco algo en claro...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2018)

Hola, nekcab: Incorpora al listado las siguientes mineras de MPs: Goldcorp (GG), Silvercorp Metals Inc. (SVM), SilverCrest Metals Inc. (va como un "cohete"... quizás, demasiado), New Pacific Metals Corp. (NUPMF) y Coeur Mining (CDE). Ésta última muy castigada, pero interesante a mi entender. De todas formas, te he dado unas cuantas que lo están haciendo muy bien... Caso aparte Goldcorp, pero entiendo que es una buena minera "orera" que sigue muy bien la evolución del precio del Oro.

Y voy a seguir insistiendo en Osisko (OR). Me he puesto a "investigar" qué ha sucedido con la compañía y todo tiene su "explicación", aunque en este caso sea bastante IRRACIONAL...

Osisko informó de unos buenos resultados, particularmente con un trimestre de producción récord en Canadian Malartic, su activo estrella. La mala noticia vino por el anuncio de un bloqueo en el proyecto Amulsar de Lydian, en Armenia, y que retrasa la producción a mediados del próximo año... como muy pronto.

Este iba a ser el próximo gran activo de flujo de efectivo de Osisko, y las noticias hicieron que el precio de las acciones cayeran abruptamente por encima de sus propios resultados.

El balance general se mantiene fuerte. Aunque el efectivo ha bajado a $189 millones, después de nuevas inversiones de $108 millones en el trimestre (y dos de las cuales tienen compromisos de pago en el futuro), la Deuda también baja después de un reembolso de $52 millones a $450 millones.

Osisko también tiene una gran cartera de compañías junior valoradas en alrededor de $450 millones, y se espera que Pretium recupere su regalía, lo que le da a Osisko $119 millones antes de fin de año, por lo que el balance permanece y seguirá siendo sólido.

Osisko negocia con un descuento significativo en varias métricas a otras grandes compañías de regalías, solo parcialmente justificado (más pequeña y con mayor riesgo de exploración), también ahora con un descuento sobre el valor del activo neto. Dicho todo esto: Osisko es una COMPRA CLARA...

Supongo que a Mochuelo le habrá gustado leer esto, ya que la tiene en Cartera...

Y ahora, nekcab, eres tú quién tiene que ponerse a estudiarlas, aunque todas o casi todas ellas son muy interesantes, al menos para mí.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (21 Ago 2018)

*Más mineras para neckcap*

Sinceramente me ha sorprendido selección de Fernando de Mineras, esperaba un listado de productores medios con bajo AISC com Kirkland Lake Gold (KL), B2Gold (BTG), Endevour (EDV.TO). Aqui se nota el aura plateada, pues SVM es una minera de plata (bajo coste, buen balance en China) Silvescrest M (SVCMF) y New Pacific (NUPMF) son Junior que estan definiendo un buen recurso de plata en Mexico y Bolivia . CDE tiene una pierna de plata (mi mal no recuerdo ahora gana más con el oro que con la plata, hay muy pocos mineros que obtengan más de un 50% de sus ingresos en plata). 

Ya que estamos poniendo deberes a nekcap, a estos nombres yo añadiría Endevour Silver (EXK) que tiene 4 minas en Mexico y una más en desarrollo, Pan American Silver(PAAS) como comodín, SSR Mining (SSRM) y Oceanagold (OCANF). En seniors Newmont (NEM) fue mi afortunada elección.

Si quieres algo de juniors, mirate Alexco( AXU), Sabina Gold and Silver (SGSVF), y Almaden Minerals (AAU). Ahora hay muchos proyectos a buen precio.

Quisiera antes de ternimar romper una lanza en favor de Sandstorm (SAND) que parece muchas veces el patito feo de las empresas de regalias. En primer lugar como una empresa relativamente joven, creció a base de diluciones de capital para adquirir regalias y tuvo algún que otro traspies, pero creo que su enfoque en conseguir regalias sobre juniors sobre terrenos prospectivos le da excelentes perspectivas y ahora entre las que ya producen y regalias más convencionales (como la que tiene con Yamana AUY) ahora tiene suficiente flujo de caja para pagar regalias directamente del flujo sin requerir dilución o deuda (un ejemplo de ello es la compra de una Regalía sobre la mina Hounde de Endevour). Además con la polémica compra de Mariana R. compro el 30 % de Hod Maden que fue calificado como uno de los mayores hallazgos del la década. Una vez en marcha en 2-3 años, doblará practicamente la produción oro. El trato fue criticado por salirse del modelo de regalias y por el riesgo de pais( Turquia esta en el foco de mira de la prensa, y para muchos no es la ubicación idonéa, pero hasta ahora tanto Alacer como El Dorado tienen minas en Turquia y por ahora sin problemas políticos) pero considero el trato muy bueno.

Saludos y hagan su debida diligencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2018)

Hola, Mochuelo: Mi listado tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Me explico: a nebcak le recomendé 1 de Regalías y 1-2 mineras extractoras. Con la lista de Regalías ya se cubría de sobras la elección de una de ellas. Y con Goldcorp una de las otras dos, así que dejaba la segunda minera a una junior con potencial y que lo esté haciendo mejor que el sector y ahí me quedaría con SilverCrest Metals Inc.

Yo NO tengo problema alguno en dar una lista numerosa de mineras extractoras de MPs, pero creo que confundiría más que ayudar a nekcab u otros que quieran interesarse por el sector. 

En el pasado he recomendado varias mineras de MPs, como es el caso de SSR Mining Inc. que también me parece muy interesante. De hecho, hay muchas, pero muchas "perlas"... Sin embargo, ya sabes que sigo en mis "trece" de que el sector tiene que caer bastante cuando los mercados de valores estadounidenses se den la vuelta y en las "plateras" tenéis que ir con cuidado. Me imagino que sabes que China ha congelado sus inversiones en el sector de la energía solar... Eso imagino que es uno de los "motivos" que está pasando factura a la Plata.

De todas formas, sabiendo buscar, el sector de las mineras de MPs es, quizás, el que mejor combina en estos momentos una mayor rentabilidad futura a nivel bursátil, aunque -insisto en ello- todavía hay que esperar que pase la "tormenta" venidera. A corto plazo, mientras las Bolsas sigan igual, puede proporcionar buenos rendimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Ago 2018)

A mí una minera que me gusta es Freeport Mcmoran.
Cotiza a un PER bajo y extrae cobre y oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2018)

Hola, bankiero: Hay MUCHAS, pero MUCHAS... Ahora mismo, podríamos poner un listado en la pared y hacer de "mono" tirando un dardo al mismo. Tendríamos muchos más aciertos potenciales que "fallos"... El sector está TIRADO de precios.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Ago 2018)

Fernando y Mochuelo gracias por la información, podría decir de forma totalmente pertinente que vale su peso en oro.

La duda es el cuando, bien sabéis que yo sigo fielmente a los Solares y sus predicciones:

Caída hasta el 23/08 o 24/08 a 1120$ posibilidad de llegar a los 1050$; rebote hasta final de mes de agosto y nueva caída esta vez la grande y muy rápida, en septiembre, hasta los 900$


Confío en que sus predicciones sean ciertas, dos detalles que para mí aumentan la confianza en esa predicción:

1 - El desempeño de las grandes mineras oreras el viernes y ayer, ¡¡clama al cielo!! Mínima subida en relación a avance del oro.

2- El ataque de ayer de panocha a la Fed criticando las tasas de interés más altas apenas movió a las grandes oreras. 
Dollar Tumbles On Trump's Fed Attack, Sending Global Stocks Higher | Zero Hedge

Veremos esta semana que pasa durante los dos grandes eventos que pueden aprovechar los osos para tirar el oro de forma abrupta:

1- Miércoles: minutas de la reunión del FOMC de agosto 
2- Viernes: Simposio Económico Jackson Hole. El presidente de la Fed, Jerome Powell, discutirá la economía y la política monetaria.


....

Por cierto, los Solares, de la abrupta caída del precio del platino la imputan a los cambios en la industria de la automoción.


----------



## FranMen (21 Ago 2018)

Qué futuro le veis a las pilas de hidrógeno frente a los eléctricos y su necesidad de platino?


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Ago 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Qué futuro le veis a las pilas de hidrógeno frente a los eléctricos y su necesidad de platino?



En el mundo del automóvil hemos vivido múltiples estafas cíclicas, a modo de ejemplo la de la década del 2000 con la inminente puesta en marcha de coches con motores de aire comprimido, estas fueron ampliadas con todo tipo de detalles por los altavoces de los mass mierda, el caso de Tesla veremos si acaba en quiebra, y por aquí cerca, en el Sur de España, aún colea el asunto de la estafa de las nuevas baterías de grafeno.

En mi humilde opinión y visto desde Barcelona, que trata de posicionarse como un punto mundial en las tecnologías cuánticas, la disrupción real del automóvil vendrá del desarrollo de la IA para conducción autónoma nivel 5 y de esas tecnologías que permitan la optimización del uso, a modo de ejemplo citar que ha sido posible establecer que los taxis en Paris siguen un movimiento browniano - esto ha sido posible gracias a esas tecnologías de cálculo, "los Qbits" . Estas dos cosas unidas harán que se pase del uso al servicio lo que desplazaría la investigación que ahora se realiza, lo importante en ese momento será la robustez y fortaleza del vehículo para maximizar el tiempo que estén circulando sin averías, la longevidad.

en resumen desde mi perspectiva las empresas de automóviles se encuentran realizando investigación y modelos de soluciones de los problemas desde un antiguo paradigma - tal como describió Thomas Kuhn -


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2018)

No sé porqué, Charizato21, pero sigo sin "verlo"... De todas formas, quedan muy pocos días para ver en qué queda la "predicción" de tus amigos "solares". Viendo que el Oro está remontando, NO parece que vayan a acertar.

SÍ que he notado que las "oreras" apenas están replicando la subida y sigo creyendo que es un sector que puede dar buenos rendimientos a muy corto plazo, pero a medio y largo plazo lo más prudente es esperar una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas americanas...¿Un S&P 500 en los 2100 puntos?

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé porqué, Charizato21, pero sigo sin "verlo"...
> 
> Saludos.



Los Solares siguen con sus pronósticos, indican que la caída del USD es emocional y temporal, la tendencia general no cambió seguirá subiendo y los metales para abajo, alargan un poco el periodo indicado originalmente.


Me ha sorprendido esta noticia que tal vez hayáis leído: 

Alemania pide un sistema de pago global independiente

"Europa ya no quiere ser un estado vasallo del monopolio usano sobre los pagos globales, a buscará su propia red Swift" (Heiko Maasministro de relaciones exteriores en el gobierno de la canciller Ángela Merkel)

Germany Calls For Global Payment System Independent Of The US | Zero Hedge


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... De momento, en el Oro lo voy "clavando" en mis compras y en la Plata NO me preocupo mucho, la verdad... Es una "carrera de fondo" y yo voy sin plazo y en FÍSICO. Por lo tanto, MUY TRANQUILO.
> 
> Saludos.




Fernando tanta queja de los Solares y parece que coinciden contigo, repasando comunicados antiguos, observa que opinan de la plata, no te descubro nada, pero observa su coincidencia con la tuya: 

La plata es el segundo metal precioso más popular, se mueve más o menos en sintonía con el oro, a veces rezagada otras superando, La plata fue la clara ganadora del mercado alcista de los años setenta y en el mercado alcista 2000-2011 aumentó más de doce veces.

Pero eso sí de momento quietitos que la cosa de bajada en caída fulgurante, según ellos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Es lógico y normal que tus "Solares" coincidan conmigo y otros analistas que conocen el mundo de la Plata. Tampoco es algo "anormal" y su estudio lo demuestra. Claro que la cotización se mueve de forma un tanto errática y de ahí la fama de volátil que acompaña a la Plata. NADA que no sepamos los que llevamos años en este "mundillo"...

Bueno, se acaba el "plazo" para que se cumpla la "predicción", así que pronto saldremos de dudas, al menos en esa primera fase pronosticada... Ciertamente, tanto el Oro como la Plata están en una situación muy delicada, especialmente ésta última. Por tanto, sigue siendo conveniente esperar y guardar "munición" por si estos "elementos" acertarán...

Charizato21, los "Solares" por regla general han hecho siempre unos buenos análisis, pero el que nos mantiene "ocupados" me parece excesivo y sin fundamentales, es decir que NO he visto una buena argumentación en el mismo.

Y dejo esto...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...l-dolar-por-el-yuan-como-moneda-de-referencia

Su lectura es MUY RECOMENDABLE...


Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (23 Ago 2018)

A mi no me sorprende que quieran una alternativa al SWITF . Tanto Rusia como China desarrollan (o tiene en activo ya) sistemas alternativosal SWIFT. Que Alemania muestre que


> Europa ya no quiere ser un estado vasallo del monopolio usano...



es sencillamente lógico, y es más, diría que necesario si Europa pretende un mínimo de autonomía política.

Respecto a Sunshine, (los "solares") no creo que haya "queja", sencillamente estamos (o no) de acuerdo, y pueden (o no) gustarnos lo que dicen y sus análisis son "buenos" pero en el mundillo hay variedad para todos los gustos. No hace mucho leía un artículo pregonando que el Oro iba de cabeza a los 700 $. Puede ser, pero viendo como estaba el "sentiment trader", el RSI, el posicionamiento COT y en vistas a la historía pasada creo que toca un buen rebote, pero claro el mercado puede mantenerse "irracional" (como diría Keynes) por un tiempo insospechado hasta que la cruda realidad se imponga o se despliege un cisne negro y nos despierte de los Dolsdrums.

paso un enlace a el trabajo de Chris Vermeulen para que no tengas una insolación. También te aconsejaría a Bob Moriarty, Michael Ballanger, Adam Hamilton y Stewart Thomson. Supongo que ya los conoces , son habituales en los portales de noticias metaleros.

Is Gold On Verge Of A Bottom, See For Yourself


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2018)

Hola, Mochuelo: Conozco la mayor parte de los portales "metaleros", pero NO los visito mucho. En todo caso, ocasionalmente, me fijo en si llevan enlazado algún artículo que pueda despertar mi interés.

Bueno, Mochuelo, tú sabes que en este "mundillo" hay la "leche" de opiniones, análisis, etc. y, como ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones, me fio mucho más de mi particular criterio.

Sobre el artículo que enlazas, NO voy a opinar, porque no deja de ser más de lo mismo... Parece que repentinamente todo el mundo ve el Oro "bajista". Podían haberlo dicho mucho antes y a "toro pasado" pues como que no me vale.

Ya me gustaría que el Oro llegase a los $1050, ya que compraría FÍSICO y, posiblemente, me decidiera a entrar en una de las dos mineras "oreras" que más me están gustando en estos momentos.

Y dejo esto...

Jackson Hole llega en un momento crítico. ¿Recesión a la vista? Por Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo una más que interesante entrevista efectuada a Rob McEven, que es el Presidente y principal propietario de McEwen Mining (MUX). Una minera muy interesante por los excelentes ratios que posee y también allí Rob cita a otras mineras junior que son interesantes. Lo dicho: una entrevista muy relevante para aquellos que estamos en esto de los Metales preciosos...

Rob McEwen: Trade Wars, the Dollar and Precious Metals

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 09:52 ----------

- El PIB ya no es un indicador fiable. Incluso cuando sube | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (24 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo una más que interesante entrevista efectuada a Rob McEven, que es el Presidente y principal propietario de McEwen Mining (MUX). Una minera muy interesante por los excelentes ratios que posee y también allí Rob cita a otras mineras junior que son interesantes. Lo dicho: una entrevista muy relevante para aquellos que estamos en esto de los Metales preciosos...
> 
> Rob McEwen: Trade Wars, the Dollar and Precious Metals
> 
> Saludos.



Extracto de la entrevista que incluye Fernando:

We have good organic growth, but that won't get us to where we want to go. So, we're continuously looking for opportunities to do some M&A on an accretive basis that's *not diluting our existing shareholders*. It's quite easy to grow if you just want to buy, but it's very difficult to grow and not dilute your share owners. That was one of the big problems in the last run-up, where we saw companies getting bigger. They paid large premiums for their growth, and their share price remained stagnant and their share owners suffered!

My approach is very different. It ensures that I will only make money the same way as my fellow share owners. First, I only receive a salary of a dollar a year; second, I have deliberately chosen to not be given a year-end bonus; third, I have deliberately chosen to not receive any stock options or granted share purchase options; and fourth, *I have just increased the cost base of my investment in McEwen Mining to $158 million. Only a higher share price will increase my investment and that of my fellow share owners. *


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21 ...
> 
> Bueno, se acaba el "plazo" para que se cumpla la "predicción", así que pronto saldremos de dudas, al menos en esa primera fase pronosticada...
> 
> ...



Si okey, tienes razón la primera predicción no se ha cumplido.
"Caída hasta el 23/08 o 24/08 a 1120$ posibilidad de llegar a los 1050$"

En fin es lo que tiene la fe no es que NO se hayan cumplido los pronósticos "Solares", no, nonono ... es la realidad la que ha fallado. 

Ahora bien la leche que se dieron las mineras en estos días se aproxima en porcentaje a una caída como la pronosticada. 

Lo curioso de los Solares hoy mismo siguen con expectativas muy bajistas oro/plata y un desempeño muy negativo para las mineras ... 

veremos si la segunda predicción se cumple:

Nueva caída esta vez la grande y muy rápida, en septiembre, hasta los 900$


----------



## FranMen (24 Ago 2018)

No conocía las mineras, pero lo que cuenta es un deja vu de los bancos, farmacéuticas, automovilísticas, tecnologícas...
Comprar para eliminar competidores (para diluir la deuda) hasta reventar


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Déjate de "excusas"... tus "Solares" y tú habéis fallado clamorosamente. Y deja las mineras de MPs que esa es otra "historia"... 

Vamos a ver, Charizato21, antes de que tus "Solares" se pronunciasen ya dije que las mineras del sector de los MPs estaban en un proceso de retroceso muy preocupante... ¡Joder! que tampoco había que ser Einstein para "verlo". De todas formas, qué quieres que te diga, pero las mineras de MPs están a precios de DERRIBO y cada día me tengo que comer el "tarro" para NO entrar en alguna de las que me gustan...

Lo que tengo CLARO es que acabaré entrando, no sé si pronto o más tarde... 

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (24 Ago 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> veremos si la segunda predicción se cumple:
> Nueva caída esta vez la grande y muy rápida, en septiembre, hasta los 900$



Bajar de los 1200 actuales a 900 en un mes, analicemos qué haría falta:

Los MM deberían aumentar sus posiciones cortas el doble de lo que actualmente tienen. Hay que tener en cuenta que ya están netamente cortos (algo sin precedentes en la última década). 

Los COMMs en el otro lado, pasarían a estar masivamente largos, algo en contra de toda lógica ya que en teoría los Bullion Banks están ahí para hedgear (financiar, básicamente) a los productores: las mineras extraen, les venden el metal y los 1ros abren posiciones cortas para crear el spread. Así justifican estar perennemente cortos; (bueno, podríamos hablar largo y tendido sobre ésta última frase)

Las posiciones abiertas totales son elevadas, también batiríamos récords en ese sentido. El tema es que no venimos de una situación “normal”, estamos en extremos ya en los 1200…

Todo puede pasar, ahora, llegando a esa situación, todo seria extremo y la volatilidad al deshacerse seria brutal. Los MMs cortos son muy asustadizos, realizarían ganancias de sus cortos a la menor subida, ya que están 100% apalancados en papel, sin relación con el físico/productor como los COMMs. Y el cerrar cortos a esos niveles (es decir, comprar y empujar al alza) no haría más que acrecentar el problema.

YA es frágil ahora, 300USD más abajo en 1 mes…


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2018)

Fíjate, Charizato21, en el desarrollo que están teniendo hoy las mineras de MPs, especialmente MUX... Eso NO quiere decir que el "escape" vaya a tener éxito, pero es un buen ejemplo de lo qué puede suceder en el sector minero de los MPs cuando el Oro (y también la Plata) inicien una nueva tendencia ALCISTA. Todavía NO creo que sea el momento "ideal", pero hoy me encontraba "deshojando la margarita" cuando me he dado cuenta de lo que está pasando...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Ago 2018)

Y no puede tener nada que ver la delicada situación de endeudamiento y falta de reservas en dólares de tantos países emergentes que pudieran estar vendiendo su oro para obtener dólares para pagar los intereses de sus deudas?


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Fíjate, Charizato21, en el desarrollo que están teniendo hoy las mineras de MPs, especialmente MUX... Eso NO quiere decir que el "escape" vaya a tener éxito, pero es un buen ejemplo de lo qué puede suceder en el sector minero de los MPs cuando el Oro (y también la Plata) inicien una nueva tendencia ALCISTA. Todavía NO creo que sea el momento "ideal", pero hoy me encontraba "deshojando la margarita" cuando me he dado cuenta de lo que está pasando...
> 
> Saludos.



Solares dicen que una reacción exagerada al discurso de Powell. 

Powell Speaks: Rate Hikes Appropriate, No Risk Of Overheating; Strong Economy To Continue | Zero Hedge

Indican que probablemente temporal, una pausa dentro de un declive. siguen en sus trece de perspectivas bajistas para el mercado de metales preciosos


Fernando dales un margen ...veremos si el segundo pronóstico es cierto


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Sigo sin "verlo" y ahora MUCHO MENOS... Como te decía LPMCL, hay que poner más que un PASTIZAL de "pasta" para llevar el Oro hasta los $900 y lo que MENOS credibilidad le da es el tiempo que le conceden para que ello se produzca. Es casi IMPOSIBLE y recalco lo de CASI... Si los "Solares" hubieran dado un plazo más amplio podrían tener el beneficio de la duda, pero visto lo visto en el corto plazo de su primera "predicción"... En vez de la "caída" han CLAVADO todo lo contrario y NO estoy diciendo con esto que la recuperación de hoy sea la "buena"...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (24 Ago 2018)

Me muevo en la teoría de que estos recientes desplomes y el histórico-sin-precedentes-ultrabullish-COT que vamos a ver cuando salgan los datos esta noche son la preparación de algo.

Sed indulgentes y de momento aceptad mi teoría a ver donde nos lleva. 

Pienso lo siguiente: USA se está fracturando; hay alguien a quien no le importa partir el país en dos y llevar el impeachment hasta el final. Si se cargan a Trump (quizás estaba planeado desde el principio, esa sería otra discusión) el tema es grave. Si analizamos el precedente de Nixon (la pantomima del impeachment a Clinton no cuenta) tuvo graves consecuencias económico sociales. Desembocó en Volcker subiendo tipos circa 20% y USA emitiendo deuda en CHF porque no la quería nadie. El USD puro confeti.
¿Es ese el plan? ¿Cargarse así el USD y disparar los tipos de los UST? ¿La transición a otro sistema monetario vía este caos montado? El metal acordaos de 35USD a 800USD…

Poca gente entiende que la hiperinflación no es un fenómeno monetario, no es mucho papel persiguiendo pocos bienes. Es un fenómeno ligado a la confianza en un gobierno, el responsable emisor final del papel. La confianza en USA sigue ahí, aun estando la deuda en mas de 20 Trillones USD… algo que desde una perspectiva austriaca es imposible (la teoría austriaca no es el final del camino, es un gigante mas sobre el que nos subimos y evolucionamos). 

Yo creo que Trump ha llegado donde esta para que le explote algo, el siendo consciente y aceptando el rol o no.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: En ocasiones he abordado con amigos míos algo parecido a lo que comentas, pero NO lo habíamos derivado hacia esa "vertiente" que enfocas tú, es decir "cargarse" al USD y propiciar un nuevo Sistema monetario internacional... No te creas, porque tiene su "lógica" dentro de los tejemanejes de lo que empieza a conocerse como el "Estado Profundo".

Y sobre esto, dejo el siguiente enlace...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...esnuda-al-gobierno-en-la-sombra-el-deep-state

Hombre, LPCML, yo creo que Trump es un simple y estúpido TÍTERE manejado por los que lo auspiciaron al Poder y sólo falta ver la inteligente campaña que tuvo para que primero se impusiera en las primarias republicanas como candidato presidencial y, más tarde, en su confrontación con Hillary Clinton. AHÍ se demostró una gran cantidad de "inteligencia" y que sospecho debe ser muy escasa en el IMBÉCIL del "pelo de panocha". A mí tampoco me extrañaría que acabarán "sacrificándolo" a medida que vaya perdiendo "utilidad" para sus fines.

De todas formas, la "sombra" del impeachment está planeando sobre Trump desde los principios de sus mandato, de manera que algo MUY TURBIO debe haber alrededor del mismo... Sin embargo, un juicio público contra Trump precisaría de que los Demócratas retomarán la Cámara Baja tras las elecciones legislativas de Noviembre.

O que al "Estado Profundo" ya NO le sirva y provoque un impeachment bastante "rápido" y con argumentos "convincentes"...

Por cierto, para aquellos que estén interesados en el tema, os dejo esto otro...

Donald Trump told 'the countdown to impeachment has already started' | The Independent

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (25 Ago 2018)

Para mi hay una fractura en lo que llamas “deep state”, Trump es una marioneta, estamos de acuerdo.

Por un lado tenemos a los NeoCon, WallStreet Globalistas, el ala dominante en el devenir del mundo por el momento y los culpables de que hayamos evolucionado donde estamos ahora; por otro hay un “deep state” rebelde, que creo tiene un componente militar + colaboracionistas del deep state oficial. La motivación de este último es difícil de calibrar (y ya entraríamos a debatir si el deep state es la cúspide de la pirámide o no…) pero creo que no está contento / tienen órdenes de no dejar que la deriva expansionista imperialista financializada que lleva a USA al abandono moral y al caos triunfe. Verían a estos elementos CIA, Wall Street… como perjudiciales para el largo plazo de USA y el mundo; o en una forma que no es la que ellos vislumbrarían.

Este deep state rebelde ayudó sutilmente a Trump en la elección, soltando información fatal de Hillary, con un timing estratégicamente planeado, erosionando su campaña. Esa Intel estaba al alance de muy pocos. Los Neocon Globalistas se han enrocado en que Trump es un agente ruso y que claramente Putin le ayudó. Los rebeldes vía wikileaks y el Valut7, desclasificaron crucial información sobre el programa CIA HUMBRAGE que creaba falsos hackers rusos para que les ayudara con la narrativa. Además, hicieron ver al mundo que estamos totalmente espiados y controlados por CIA NSA hasta niveles que pocos sospechaban. 

Esta Intel no puede salir de un mierda de periodista de ElPais… es Intel crucial filtrada por alguien muy poderoso. En momentos clave, el timing es también algo a observar… simplemente genial. Todo muy organizado. Y el tema elegido: las famosas “libertades” que los ciudadanos USA sienten como suyas, intocables etc… el americano tonto es sumiso a muchas cosas pero se siente libre, odia el comunismo anulador de libertades… y es justo aquí donde golpean los rebeldes. Revelando que CIA / NSA se han saltado todo eso y que controlan a todos de una forma comunista centralizada.

No son tontos los Deep state rebels…


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Ago 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Me muevo en la teoría de que estos recientes desplomes y el histórico-sin-precedentes-ultrabullish-COT que vamos a ver cuando salgan los datos esta noche son la preparación de algo.




¿Los fundamentos económicos siguen siendo tan fuertes? ¿Los riesgos de recesión a corto plazo siguen siendo bajos? ¿la economía real funciona? Esta claro que no; Yo pregunto ¿tantos idiotas hay detrás de las manos fuertes? 
Parece que si: el S&P 500 en máximos; Nasdaq, Down Jones, casi a niveles de enero, los bonos del Tesoro han caído a mínimos de 5 semanas, el oro y mineras descendiendo con fuerza ...

Y la FED sólo tiene una solución para todos los problemas: “si hay problemas inyectamos liquidez”; vimos el jueves las críticas de Panocha a la FED, estás irán a más.


Cómo puede estar pasando esto cuando tenemos la curva de rendimiento en el nivel más plano desde el verano de 2007, es un hecho objetivo que la inversión de la curva de rendimiento fue un predictor de recesiones en el pasado.
“la curva de rendimiento de EE. UU. Cae por debajo de la de Japón por primera vez en 11 años”
"Quite A Landmark Moment" - US Yield Curve Tumbles Below Japan's For First Time In 11 Years | Zero Hedge


Si, compro tu teoría del "RESET", se aproxima y en pocos meses, posterior a elecciones de mitad de mandato, eso si en el entretiempo pienso - como los Solares - que van a tirar el oro con muchísima fuerza,


A mayor abundamiento sobre el increíble día de ayer:

China no habrá más negociaciones hasta después de las elecciones de mitad de mandato.
"No Further Talks Scheduled": China-U.S. Trade Negotiations A Complete Bust | Zero Hedge

Rusia dice que ha llegado el momento de abandonar el dólar
"Thank God This Is Happening" Russia Says Time Has Come To Ditch The Dollar | Zero Hedge


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPMCL: En ocasiones he abordado con amigos míos algo parecido a lo que comentas, pero NO lo habíamos derivado hacia esa "vertiente" que enfocas tú, ...
> 
> Saludos.



Actualización de 13 de julio de 2018 
Jim Willie: Reset Has Begun (Now The US Must Do These Two Things AND Get 10,000 Tons Of Gold) | Silver Doctors

Un tal Jim Willie sostiene una teoría cercana a este posicionamiento del “reset” del que habla LPCM pero el enfoque es diferente, resumiendo sería que los usanos vuelven al patrón oro. ¿coincidiría este más con el tuyo Fernando?. 

Sostiene Jim --

La Hoja de ruta: 
Eliminar el déficit usano 
Conseguir 10.000 toneladas de oro para apoyar la moneda
Reindustrializar para reducir el déficit comercial 

Aspectos que reafirman esta posibilidad:
La investigación del oro de Fort Knox concluyó con que no estaba allí, fue robado (supongo que se refiere al viaje del secretario del tesoro Steven Mnuchin, en agosto de 2017)

Eventos clave a corto plazo:

Fallo del Deutsche Bank y colapso del sistema bancario italiano

la introducción de Gold Trade Note con la intercambiabilidad del RMB chino. (El propio Jim en un artículo anterior lo detalla: Gold Trade Note Sighted )


¿Fernando coincidiría más con tu escenario?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# LPMCL: Francamente, me sorprendes en ocasiones porque tienes unos amplios conocimientos que van más allá de los propios de la Economía, Inversión, etc. Es posible que tus últimos comentarios sean los que más me han llamado la atención.

Bueno lo que yo llamo "Estado Profundo" es algo bastante aceptado incluso a niveles "reservados". Ahí va un mero ejemplo extraído de un artículo/documento elaborado por un Centro dependiente del Gabinete Técnico de la GC:

"La percepción estadounidense de que existen estructuras de poder antidemocráticas dentro de su gobierno es cada vez más acusada. Bajo el transcurso de la política civil y visible, fluye una red oculta de influencia y poder que cuenta con dos grandes núcleos: por un lado, las agencias de seguridad e inteligencia como la CIA o el Departamento de Seguridad Nacional y por el otro lado, el grupo financiero de Wall Street, que participa en el diseño estratégico del Estado profundo con el movimiento de capital.

De esta forma, Wall Street financia las operaciones encubiertas de la CIA, como en el famoso caso de las elecciones italianas, en las que Estados Unidos intervino para apoyar a un candidato favorable a su política exterior (1948)".

Curiosamente, el término "Estado profundo" se originó en Turquía a raíz del Caso Susurluz, en 1996...

Bueno, LPMCL, ya seguiremos con este tema y que yo sigo estudiando por mi cuenta desde hace años. Y te dejo un artículo sobre algo de lo que ya no hemos sabido más... 

Prosecutors: U.S. Soldiers Plotted to Kill President Obama - The Atlantic

Fue en esa época cuando se originó mi interés por el "Estado profundo" estadounidense y "escarbando" saqué algunas conclusiones bastante relevantes respecto a los enfrentamientos cruzados que existen entre distintas agencias de seguridad y también entre distintos Cuerpos del Ejército estadounidense.

# Charizato21: Los estadounidenses lo tienen bastante fácil si quieren hacer un "Reset" y utilizar para ello el Oro. Esto te puede parecer muy "contradictorio", pero en Rankia escribí hace ya algún tiempo de cómo podrían hacerlo. Ahora NO dispongo de tiempo para buscarlo, pero te aseguro que es interesante.

¿Cómo se sabe que el Oro de Fort Knox NO existe? De momento, NO tenemos ninguna auditoria que nos lo demuestre, lo que no deja de ser cuanto menos "SOSPECHOSO", perooooo últimamente en mis estudios estoy observando cosas que NO me gustan y que me enlazan ahora con lo que comentaba LPCML. Es posible, Charizato21, que los Estados Unidos posean mucho más Oro del que dicen tener en Fort Knox y que NO estaría contabilizado "oficialmente" desde la "leche" de años...

Sobre esto último, NO voy a decir NADA más, por cuanto pertenece a un estudio que tengo abierto y que me sugiere esa posibilidad. Y NO sólo en el Oro, sino también en la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (26 Ago 2018)

Se comentaba en algun medio/blog que el oro de Fort Knox existe, pero en forma principalmente de oro incautado en el 33 por el famoso decreto de FDR. 

Es decir, ingentes cantidades de monedas de 22k (entre ellas millones de soberanos provenientes de los ingresos comerciales con UK) , sin refinar, y que costaría un buen rato mover y transformar en lingotes good delivery. 

A ver si encuentro por ahi la fuente aunque la memoria ahora no me asiste.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2018)

Hola, MIP: Yo me refiero a "otro" Oro y que sería muy posterior al de la confiscación del 33, pero también tengo constancia de lo que comentas.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2018 at 02:42 ----------

# Charizato21: Vivimos tiempos muy "extraños", demasiado diría yo... Me ha dado por mirar el COT publicado anteayer y es... ALCISTA. Al menos, esa es la interpretación que le doy. Sin embargo, últimamente ha fallado y hay "algo" más que se nos está "escapando"...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - August 24, 2018

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]# Charizato21: Vivimos tiempos muy "extraños", demasiado diría yo... Me ha dado por mirar el COT publicado anteayer y es... ALCISTA. Al menos, esa es la interpretación que le doy. Sin embargo, últimamente ha fallado y hay "algo" más que se nos está "escapando"...
> 
> COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - August 24, 2018
> 
> ...



Gracias, si totalmente de acuerdo en que algo se nos escapa ... 
¿Que pasó el viernes tras el discurso de Jerome Powell de la FED? ¿Volvieron a aumentar las apuestas bajistas?
Tendremos que esperar al próximo COT


----------



## LPMCL (26 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Se comentaba en algun medio/blog que el oro de Fort Knox existe, pero en forma principalmente de oro incautado en el 33 por el famoso decreto de FDR.
> 
> Es decir, ingentes cantidades de monedas de 22k (entre ellas millones de soberanos provenientes de los ingresos comerciales con UK) , sin refinar, y que costaría un buen rato mover y transformar en lingotes good delivery.
> 
> A ver si encuentro por ahi la fuente aunque la memoria ahora no me asiste.



La famosa Executive Order 6102 de FDR efectivamente añadió físico a las arcas USA pero hay otras fuentes más importantes que hicieron que llegaran a las 20T (hablo de memoria) sus reservas en un momento dado. La confiscación fue básicamente un QE en un patrón oro.

Vale, pero lo mas interesante es el sempiterno debate sobre si el oro en Fort Knox y West Point está ahí o no. Yo creo que si esta. Mi argumento es el siguiente:

Sin duda los Bullion Banks, por el beneficio que conlleva y por servir a los poderes monetarios, han prestado durante años mucha cantidad de metal Fort Knox. Ahora bien, nunca ha salido de ahí, son prestamos con un certificado que apunta a ese metal. Pero con dificultad extrema / imposibilidad de ejecutar la garantía (llevarse el físico). Ese oro está en instalaciones militares por alguna razón. 

Para los que penséis en el oro alemán y demás repatriaciones, éstas salen de las arcas de la NY FED, y ese no es US Gold. 

Y el oro de Fort Knox es del US Treasury, no de la FED; otra cosa importante que la gente suele olvidar.

Supongo que este tema lo habréis debatido infinidad de veces...


----------



## MIP (26 Ago 2018)

Supongo que no se ocurrira aplicar ningun tipo de analisis tecnico a los MP, es bien sabido que esta herramienta, estadistica por naturaleza, no funciona en valores iliquidos (no es este el caso) o intervenidos (si lo es)


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Ago 2018)

¿Esta situación pudiera prolongarse mucho más tiempo del que pensamos?


Nomi Prins trabajó durante muchos años en varios cargos ejecutivos en Goldman-Sachs, Bear Stearns, Lehman Brothers , … abandonó Wall Street
dedicándose al periodismo y la publicación de libros muy críticos con la banca. Por aquí en Barcelona la conocemos por que hubo un tiempo, cuando no era tan crítica, que reproducían sus artículos en el suplemento dominical “Dinero” del diario la Vanguardia 
Nomi Prins - Wikipedia


Pues bien hoy publican en Zerohedge un artículo suyo en el que sostiene la tesis de la posibilidad de seguir manteniendo vivo al muerto, es decir que la Fed siga creando más crédito para apoyar a los mercados, ella le llama “dinero oscuro”, para enfrentar los inevitables períodos de volatilidad que se avecinan. 

Muestra algún gráfico de esa correlación del dinero oscuro:







La línea negra el dinero oscuro impreso por la FED desde 2008.
La línea gris el S & P 500.
¡Se mueven juntos! 


Su conclusión es que el resultado probable de la reunión de Jackson Hole podría ser un sesgo hacia el status quo del dinero oscuro. 

“El dinero oscuro rige el mundo y podría mantener el mercado alcista más tiempo de lo que la mayoría de la gente espera”

Nomi Prins: The Fed Will Not Give Up "Dark Money" | Zero Hedge


----------



## timi (26 Ago 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ¿Esta situación pudiera prolongarse mucho más tiempo del que pensamos?
> 
> 
> "" En la economía las cosas tardan más tiempo en ocurrir de lo que puedes pensar, pero cuando terminan pasando ocurre más rápido de lo que podrías haber pensado ""


----------



## Vayavaya (26 Ago 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Nomi Prins: The Fed Will Not Give Up "Dark Money" | Zero Hedge



o como alguien dijo: "si todos tus problemas son de dinero entonces es que no tienes problemas."

Si los que mandan tienen problemas, tal vez sean problemas de recursos. De GESTION de los recursos, en concreto. Recursos sin dueño que ellos pretenden suyos.

Gracias a todos por tan tremendo hilo.


----------



## MIP (26 Ago 2018)

Es el camino de Japón, donde el banco emisor es el propietario del 60% del Nikkei, a través del mismo dinero oscuro. 

Lo único que puede detenerles es una crisis de recursos esenciales (grano, energia, minerales y metales), de esos que cuando hagan falta no se van a poder imprimir en una oscura oficina.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Hay muchas evidencias de que los americanos "adquirieron" mucho Oro de forma fraudulenta, es decir incautando y/o robando desde la 2ª Guerra Mundial en adelante...

Además, yo suelo ser SIEMPRE muy "quisquilloso", así que acostumbro a hacerme preguntas "insólitas"...

Por ejemplo, en el ranking de los países que más Oro poseen en sus reservas se encuentran en los primeros lugares estos países: EE.UU., Alemania, Italia y Francia... ¡Joder! resulta que tres de los países más devastados tras la 2ª Guerra Mundial figuran como los que más Oro poseen... ¿Cómo se "come" esto?

Y el que ocupa el 2º lugar fue el principal "damnificado": Alemania... perooooo es que este país necesitó que los Aliados le "perdonasen", en el acuerdo firmado en Londres el 27 de Febrero de 1953, grandes cantidades de Deuda adquirida como resultado de las reparaciones de la 1ª Guerra Mundial, después bajo el Gobierno Nazi y también en los años de la reconstrucción después de la 2ª Guerra Mundial...

Y en el tercer lugar, otro país del Eje: Italia...

En fin, que hay cosas que NO "cuadran" a nivel histórico... Y, en cambio, nos cuestionamos las reservas de Oro que "dicen" poseer los americanos y que fueron los grandes triunfadores en la 2ª Guerra Mundial...

Yo, de un tiempo para acá, me estoy cuestionando muchas cosas alrededor del Oro y de la Plata. ¡Ojo! NO estoy diciendo que NO exista una fuerte "manipulación", pero también existen unos "Juegos de tronos" cuyo alcance se nos "escapa" e incluso tampoco hemos caído en su posible existencia.

# MIP: Pues, yo suelo utilizar el AT para "optimizar" mis entradas en la compra de MPs FÍSICOS y, francamente, al ir promediando tampoco se puede decir que me haya ido mal, más bien al contrario...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2018)

Vamos a poner algo interesante de VERDAD...

La falacia de la estabilidad presupuestaria

Saludos.


----------



## jottasoy (27 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos a poner algo interesante de VERDAD...
> 
> La falacia de la estabilidad presupuestaria
> 
> Saludos.



Cuando leo este tipo de links me entra pánico. Gracias por compartir está información.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Supongo que no se ocurrira aplicar ningun tipo de analisis tecnico a los MP, es bien sabido que esta herramienta, estadistica por naturaleza, no funciona en valores iliquidos (no es este el caso) o intervenidos (si lo es)



Entonces no funciona en ninguno, porque todos lo están.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Ago 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Entonces no funciona en ninguno, porque todos lo están.



Yo también creo en el AT, pero no por el hecho de que en estos tiempos de dopaje y geopoliticaloca hayan provocado la devaluación del análisis fundamental , no, sino por que desde mi perspectiva el AT coincide con un tipo esencial de razonamiento de la condición humana: "el razonamiento por analogía" es decir la búsqueda de similitudes perceptibles para inferir otra similitud que aún no se conoce.

Al hilo de esto y citando mis apreciados solares, utilizando AT predicen una caída de precios de los metales enorme, muy volátil, muy rápida, inminente, análoga a la de abril de 2013 

Eso dicen, yo los creo por fe, pero veremos en breve
....

Una noticia sorprendente:
Maduro propone vender “lingoticos” de oro a la población para que ahorre
Venezuela: Maduro propone vender


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos a poner algo interesante de VERDAD...
> 
> La falacia de la estabilidad presupuestaria
> 
> Saludos.



Mientras vemos que la realidad va en una dirección se profundiza el relato mainstream de ficción, este es obstinado, cabezota, testarudo, terco ...

La agencia japonesa R&I eleva la calificación crediticia de España

"""En su opinión, esta mejora del rating español se explica por la evolución positiva de la economía en España y destacó que R&I pone en valor la trayectoria descendiente de la ratio deuda/PIB, así como la resiliencia de la economía española ante los cambios que se puedan producir en el entorno económico, por lo que anticipan la continuidad del crecimiento económico.""

La Carta de la Bolsa - La agencia japonesa R&I eleva la calificación crediticia de España


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ....
> 
> Una noticia sorprendente:
> Maduro propone vender “lingoticos” de oro a la población para que ahorre
> Venezuela: Maduro propone vender



No lo es tanto si se descubre el 'truco', y no es otro que Maduro guardará el oro por ti.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Charizato21: Los japoneses andan cada vez más "perdidos" a todos los niveles. Imagina el "nivel" que tienen los analistas de esa firma japonesa... Lo positivo es que harán que muchos de sus compatriotas nos compren nuestra Deuda. Y ya veremos qué opinión tienen a partir del próximo año...

Y la desaceleración que se observa en la Economía española se está refrendando a nivel mundial.. Y sólo hace falta ver los últimos datos en el transporte comercial.

# bmbnct: Esta mañana lo comentaba con mi mujer mientras desayunabamos... perooooo ¿con qué "dinero"? ¿en Bolivares MIERDA? Esa medida hubiera tenido cierto sentido mucho antes, es decir cuando SABÍAN de los "problemas" que les venían y algo saben al respecto los estadounidenses... Sin embargo, está demostrado que Maduro es un INCOMPETENTE, pero también NO es menos cierto que a Venezuela se la ha estrangulado desde el exterior y luego los de dentro han acabado por estrechar el "lazo"...

Además, existe muy poca "pasta" entre la gente del país y la que lo tenía ya se la ha llevado del país... como era lo LÓGICO. A NADIE le gusta perder su Patrimonio y menos con medidas que no dejan de ser parche sobre parche...

Y observo una fuerte debilidad en los MPs. El Oro anda "estancado" en los $1216,16 y la Plata más de lo mismo, en los $14,815... Veremos hacia dónde se sale de esta zona, pero NO "pinta" bien... En cualquier caso, pronto saldremos de dudas. Me sigue "chocando" lo que está haciendo el Oro, ya que estamos en una de las épocas estacionales que le es más favorable.

Saludos.


----------



## Most (28 Ago 2018)

Buenas, ya estoy por aquí de nuevo, encantado verles por aquí.

Ya les comenté mi punto de vista y por desgracia no andaba muy desencaminado. Me he leído las más de 10 páginas de hilo que tenía pendientes, las cuales han sido interesantes, sobre todo la información de las mineras, gracias.

Yo sigo diciendo que veo el oro rondando los 1000€ antes de que empiece a subir de nuevo de forma "fiable". De hecho ya tengo "preparada la cartera" para cuando ronde dicha cifra (tampoco me esperaré a los 1000 exactos, con que llegue a 1020 me conformo).

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2018)

Hola, Most: Yo NO lo veo tan abajo, perooooo bueno habrá que esperar un poco por si se dan mejores precios y, sobre todo, por si me decido a entrar en una de las mineras que tengo seleccionada para mí, aunque me gustaría a mejor precio.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2018)

Rusia sigue con su particular suma y sigue...

Terms of Service Violation

Saludos.

Edito: El enlace está bien colocado, a pesar del enunciado que aparece.

Acabo de ver un vídeo de Bloomberg, donde una analista bastante conocida, Louise Yamada, apoya las posiciones bajistas que sobre el Oro habéis vertido varios de vosotros. Ella lo sitúa en torno a los $1100 e incluso un poco más abajo.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Ago 2018)

Columna de Ron Paul lunes 27 de agosto de 2018

""Si tenemos suerte, la próxima desaceleración provocada por la Reserva Federal solo causará un resurgimiento de la estanflación al estilo de los años 70""

""Dado que la crisis provocará un rechazo de la moneda de reserva mundial, del dólar, las personas deberían considerar alternativas como el oro y otros metales preciosos""

The Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity : Turkey Now, America Later?

A por los 1080!!! ... La plata nuevamente por debajo de los 15, un rendimiento de las mineras sospechoso ... estamos ante la última gran caída ... también tengo preparado el cash


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2018)

Yo también estoy con Cash preparado... Ahora falta ver si realmente cae por debajo de los últimos mínimos. De todas formas, mientras las Bolsas americanas sigan tan FUERTES es complicado que los MPs tiren para arriba. El USD se está debilitando (mínimos de un mes) y no parece que esté ahí el "problema"...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (28 Ago 2018)

¿El rey destronado? “Están comprando bitcóin, el oro es una reliquia”


----------



## MIP (29 Ago 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Entonces no funciona en ninguno, porque todos lo están.





Quiza se salven solo los pares mas potentes de forex, por el brutal volumen que los hace muy dificiles de manipular (metes una orden de 10.000 millones de € y se los zampa en un segundo). 

Pero asi es, como dices.



racional dijo:


> ¿El rey destronado? “Están comprando bitcóin, el oro es una reliquia”





No lo creo. Si se metiera en bitcoin el dinero destinado al oro el primero estaria ya camino de los $500.000 y no lo esta (aun). 

El dinero esta yendo a comprar dolares por las subidas de tipos alla. Pero en cuanto huela a inflacion entonces si, iran al oro y al bitcoin.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Esto es una AUTÉNTICA VERGUENZA...

- El precio de la electricidad, camino de sus máximos en dos décadas: se dispara un 35% en agosto

Y después continúan con la TOMADURA DE PELO con los datos de una Inflación que NO hay quien se trague ni harto de vino...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> ...
> El dinero esta yendo a comprar dolares por las subidas de tipos alla. Pero en cuanto huela a inflacion entonces si, iran al oro y al bitcoin.



Pienso que mucho antes, no se tendrá ni que advertir la inflación, será en breve que llegaremos al fondo y la gran reversión.

Si cierto que comprobamos ayer el cambio en el USD, hacia arriba, y los metales aplastados - ayer la plata volvió a tocar mínimos anuales - pero no durará.

Sigo con la retahíla "Solar": "queda muy poco para la gran caída de los metales y llegar al fondo", dos semanas o tres a lo sumo. Tengo el cash ya que me quema por entrar, pero hay que esperar, esta cerca, muy cerca ...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2018)

No sé... no sé... Cuando tantos "expertos" son tan desmesuradamente bajistas lo más probable es que se dé un escenario totalmente diferente. NO digo que el Oro no pueda bajar más, pero me cuesta creer que se llegué a esos niveles que he leído en varios medios especializados y también por aquí. Lo que digo: NO acabo de "verlo"... aunque si lo llego a ver, "miel sobre hojuelas"...

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (29 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Esto es una AUTÉNTICA VERGUENZA...
> 
> - El precio de la electricidad, camino de sus máximos en dos décadas: se dispara un 35% en agosto
> 
> ...



Las consecuencias de un oligopolio.... añadiendo la nefasta gestión política de los costes regulados....


----------



## Most (29 Ago 2018)

Mi previsiones no son tan disparatadas Fernando, tan solo 26€ menos de lo que vale ahora (con 6 u 8 menos yo ya entro, aunque no con todo). En los 1000 (si se da el caso) entraré con más fuerza, pero como ya saben, sólo en físico.

Además se de buena tinta que tendré que darme prisa en cerrar mi "orden" ya que habrá manos fuertes no muy lejos de mi que van a hacer lo mismo, y no con 5 o 10oz precisamente. 

Eso si, los 900 que se barruntan por ahí no los veo. Pero si llegan pediré al cerdito otro esfuerzo.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2018)

Hola, Most: No me refería a ti y ya cuento con que llegue ahí, es decir en torno a los $1150... Ahora bien, de $1050 para abajo me resulta muy difícil de "digerir", aunque ya sabemos que en los mercados TODO ES POSIBLE...

A mí el Oro NO es lo que más me preocupe ahora... Quizás, esté más dudoso de si es momento de entrar en las mineras de MPs. Están bastante baratas y el "momento" parece adecuado... Sin embargo, sigo "deshojando la margarita"...

Saludos.


----------



## Most (29 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Most: No me refería a ti y ya cuento con que llegue ahí, es decir en torno a los $1150... Ahora bien, de $1050 para abajo me resulta muy difícil de "digerir", aunque ya sabemos que en los mercados TODO ES POSIBLE...
> 
> A mí el Oro NO es lo que más me preocupe ahora... Quizás, esté más dudoso de si es momento de entrar en las mineras de MPs. Están bastante baratas y el "momento" parece adecuado... Sin embargo, sigo "deshojando la margarita"...
> 
> Saludos.



A mi las mineras Sr. Fernando me producen urticaria, jejeje, alabo a los que osáis "jugar" con ellas, son bombas de relojería impredecibles, ni por fundamentales ni por técnico, no se acierta nunca, jeje. 
Los mercados ya me quitaron todo el tiempo que tenían que quitarme, ahora sólo los miro por mera auto-satisfacción, más que nada para ver lo que "acierto" o no.

Un saludo y suerte si entra en las mineras que comentó páginas atrás.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2018)

No te creas, Most, que yo ya estoy de vuelta de los mercados... Como bien dices, ya se me fue bastante tiempo en ellos. Quizás, tu comentario acabe por inclinarme a NO hacer NADA. Y lo más probable es que siga como hasta ahora: promediando en la compra de MPs FÍSICOS. Total, hay otras cosas en las que gastar el "excedente".

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (29 Ago 2018)

No puedo / no se enlazar un comentario de hace unos meses en este hilo sobre la correlación del metal y los tipos reales. Decía que yo utilizaba el TIPS y que había una divergencia




Mirad lo que ha pasado desde Marzo, fecha de ese comentario... vuelve la correlación pero ha sido el metal cayendo quien ha buscado los tipos reales.

Que el TIPS suba, escenario alcista metal = alta inflación y tipos bajos. Necesitamos inflación y que la gente se ponga larga UST. De todas formas, el gráfico largo plazo TIPS, tiene un techo importante que debería romper. 

Inflación y la gente huyendo al USD (y consecuentemente a la deuda USA, USTreasuries; si estas largo deuda un pais estas largo su moneda) por ser el ultimo refugio cuando todo cae, me encaja bastante.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# LPMCL: Parece lógico lo que apuntas. En fin, ya veremos, pero está claro que los países emergentes van a pasar un auténtico "Calvario" y como muestra dejo esto...

Argentina pide ayuda al FMI para despejar dudas; el peso se desploma Por Reuters

Y ¡Ojo! que en la zona Euro también va a haber problemas con Italia y que, probablemente, afectarán también al Euro...

Por otro lado, los MPs continúan con su fuerte debilidad...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (30 Ago 2018)

La lira turca, el rand, el peso argentino… desplomándose… mercados en rojo...
ding-dong… qué hora es? 
Hora de dar un palo al metal; que a nadie se le ocurra pensar que es alternativa al papel. 




Narrativa enlatada preparada para los talkingheads massmierda: 

_“aun ciertos países sufriendo una crisis monetaria y los mercados en rojo, el oro no sube, señoras y señores”
“después de 4000 años de historia, estaremos asistiendo a la perdida de su valor refugio?” "llamen al teléfono de abajo y opinen junto a nuestros expertos!_


----------



## Charizato21 (30 Ago 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> No puedo / no se enlazar un comentario de hace unos meses en este hilo sobre la correlación del metal y los tipos reales. Decía que yo utilizaba el TIPS y que había una divergencia ...
> 
> 
> .



Soy un aprendiz pero discrepo:

Si, de acuerdo, el oro fuertemente correlacionado con tasas de interés y dólar , pero tal vez y pongo aquí la duda y mi discrepancia, por el momento extraordinario actual. La duda respecto de los TIPS. Pudiera ser que por parte del oro estemos a punto de llegar a que lo descuenten ya, en breve, y que por lo tanto esa correlación no se produzca por haber sido descontado.

Espero con impaciencia aprovechando el viento de cola de la subida del dólar esa última y gran caída en breve ... entonces entrar con todo mi cash y más si me es posible, si, contra toda lógica de correlación TIPS/oro, contra el propio mercado a favor de la historia, de esos 4000 años de historia ...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: No sé, la verdad, pero el panorama está francamente ASQUEROSO... Me explico: en circunstancias normales, y en vista de lo que está sucediendo a nivel mundial, los MPs, y especialmente el Oro, deberían estar MUY LEJOS de las cotizaciones actuales, perooooo sin embargo estamos viviendo unos tiempos difíciles de "comprender", ya que "entenderlos" es prácticamente IMPOSIBLE.

Hace ya bastantes años que vivimos dentro de una IRREALIDAD casi permanente, puesto que las tensiones geopolíticas van creciendo, los datos económicos son de pura Ciencia Ficción y a nivel financiero qué decir... FALSEDAD sobre FALSEDAD y tiro porque me "toca".

Dicho esto, se entiende lo que un buen analista estadounidense me comentó: que el "chiclé" podría estirarse mucho más y que NO me extrañará si viera el Dow Jones por encima de los 30.000 puntos. En su momento, me dije NI DE COÑA, pero después reflexioné porque otro amigo en su momento me dijo que vería el DJ en los 20.000 puntos cuando en aquel entonces andaba por los 13.000... ¿Podría suceder de nuevo? Pues, yo ya NO descarto NADA. Todavía hay IMBÉCILES por ahí diciendo que las Bolsas están baratas por "fundamentales"... Y una MIERDA. Lo que NO quita para que puedan haber empresas que lo estén, pero en general es una BURRADA lo que se está pagando por los "fundamentales" de las "Grandes" de hoy en día...

Con toda esta parrafada, Charizato21, lo que quiero darte a entender es que, DE MOMENTO, lo tienen todo o casi todo bien CONTROLADO, de manera que la "abducción monetaria" puede continuar MUCHO TIEMPO en Occidente... Los Emergentes ya han aprendido bastante a lo largo de la Historia moderna y la gente que puede sabe dónde colocar sus "billetitos de colores". Aquí cuando todo esto ESTALLE -que lo hará- la mayor parte de la gente se va a quedar con cara de IDIOTA porque le habrán ROBADO en su cara, de forma "legal" y NO podrá hacer NADA más que lamentarse.

Mientras llega ese día -que espero tarde...- seguiremos viendo un Festival de "números" sobre una "Riqueza" fundamentada en NADA...

Saludos,


----------



## FranMen (30 Ago 2018)

Poner ceros al dinero es fácil pero multiplicar los panes y los peces es otra cosa


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2018)

Interesante...

El Golfo Pérsico: lo que yace debajo de un evento particular

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Ago 2018)

Buenas noches,

La verdad que no entiendo nada... con los datos que hay encima de la mesa, los metales deberían estar jugando otro escenario. 

Sigo mordiéndome las uñas aguantando el momento para entrar (como siempre en físico) y es que la plata está regalada, si nos comentan esto hace un par de años, no damos crédito.

En fin, que me estoy haciendo incondicional de los amigos "solares" de Charizato21. Espero y deseo que tengan razón.

Saludos y muchas gracias por mantener el hilo en tan buen estado de salud


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ago 2018)

Pues yo llevo unos meses leyendo y no tengo ni idea de la mayoria de cosas que comentais, pero me esta sirviendo para estar entretenido y calentar a cuatro o cinco amigos a mas de algun familiar y como el oro baje tanto como estais comentando va a ser divertido ver como se calientan la cabeza viendo si compran o no compran. 

Yo no se si esto esplotara algun dia, ya pense cuando empezo la crisis hace unos años que se iba a ir todo a la mierda, pero al final lo unico que paso es que varios conocidos que por aquel entonces tenian de 25 a 30 años y un futuro mas o menos controlado, ahora tienen 40 se han acostumbrado a vivir con 50 euros al mes que le dan los padres de paguilla y se han convertido en unos autenticos inutiles.

Aun asi creo que son mas felices con esos 50 euros, dando paseos y tomando el sol que es gratis a estar eslomados vivos como antes y dejandose los 1200 euros que ganaban en cubatas y mierdas.

Yo ya no veo tan claro que todo se vaya a ir a la mierda de un dia para otro, aunque esta claro que siempre han habido conflictos y que cualquier dia se puede liar pero no necesariamente por el tema de estas crisis.

Muy interesante leer este hilo, estaremos atentos a esas bajadas, ahora mismo tengo bastantes posibilidades para comprar fisico tanto en plata como en oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Espero que todo te vaya bien dentro de lo posible. Pues, ya ves cómo están los MPs... El panorama es bastante desolador, pero "reluciente" para aquellos que solemos comprar en FÍSICO y es que se están dando precios de "derribo". Es raro, Arbeyna, que todavía NO haya entrado comprando en esta caída, aunque llevo un buen año promediando en mis compras. Supongo que en breve haré algo y a continuación os voy a comentar algunas de las cosas que he observado en lo que llevo leído en las últimas horas:

- Los Cortos en la Plata por parte de los Hedge Fund están en MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS y con un volumen brutal, según he podido comprobar. A partir de ahí, ¿qué puede suceder? Pues, que la Plata tiene muchas posibilidades de perder los $14 Euros e irse en primera instancia hacia los $13,775, más o menos...

- En cambio, los Cortos de los Comerciales en el Oro están cerca de MÍNIMOS HISTÓRICOS... Eso hace todavía mucho más "extraña" la caída del Oro. NO es normal con esos datos. Y eso abona mi teoría de que detrás de todo esto están los compradores de FÍSICO... y que suelen ser los mismos países de SIEMPRE.

- Y es que las compras FÍSICAS de Oro y Plata por parte de China, India y Rusia (Oro) siguen siendo muy robustas.

- La buena noticia, por si hubiera un cambio de tendencia, es que el Paladio está iniciando una sólida remontada y ya ha ganado unos $120 desde sus mínimos recientes.

- También he leído que una de las principales mineras extractoras de MPs, Endeavour Silver está reduciendo los gastos y ajustando temporalmente sus actividades de explotación. desarrollo y minería hasta que el Oro y la Plata se recuperen e imagino que esta postura será secundada por buena parte del sector. Con estos precios, está claro que los "números" en los resultados del año pueden verse bastante afectados en muchas compañías. Y la mayoría de ellas arrastran una fuerte Deuda que encima se va a ver tensionada por la subidas en las tasas de interés efectuadas en los EE.UU.

# Notrabajo34: Hombre, históricamente, estas situaciones acaban EXPLOTANDO y de un día para otro, aunque suelen verse venir... perooooo no es menos cierto que la gente NO sigue la Economía, las Finanzas, etc. Mucho mejor el Fútbol, donde váis a parar... luego claro pasa lo que pasa y les pilla en "bragas" y buenos ejemplos son los de Venezuela, Argentina y otros países. En Turquía andan más "resabiados" y conocen de las virtudes de los MPs, de manera que pueden enfrentar la Crisis con un poco más de "cintura", aunque no mucha, le verdad... La Administración del "pelo de panocha" está dispuesta a poner el mundo "patas arriba" y va camino de conseguirlo...

Mira, Notrabajo34, la actitud de algunos de tus amigos es la más inadecuada para afrontar el futuro, porque los "papis" un día emprenderán un viaje sin retorno, así que luego qué... ¿A la búsqueda de alguna "paguita" de supervivencia pura y dura? Bueno, pues ese capital "humano" NO interesa a la Sociedad, al menos a los que la mantenemos con unos impuestos que ya son ABUSIVOS. Es decir, que la "barra libre" de muchos PARÁSITOS, tanto de los que están integrados en la "gobernanza" del país y cuyo "color" me es indiferente a estas alturas, como de aquellos que gustan de no pegar un "palo al aire". Y de esta manera los países acaban yendo al "garete"...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (31 Ago 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues yo llevo unos meses leyendo y no tengo ni idea de la mayoria de cosas que comentais, pero me esta sirviendo para estar entretenido y calentar a cuatro o cinco amigos a mas de algun familiar y como el oro baje tanto como estais comentando va a ser divertido ver como se calientan la cabeza viendo si compran o no compran.
> 
> Yo no se si esto esplotara algun dia, ya pense cuando empezo la crisis hace unos años que se iba a ir todo a la mierda, pero al final lo unico que paso es que varios conocidos que por aquel entonces tenian de 25 a 30 años y un futuro mas o menos controlado, ahora tienen 40 se han acostumbrado a vivir con 50 euros al mes que le dan los padres de paguilla y se han convertido en unos autenticos inutiles.
> 
> ...



Depende lo que pienses sobre “irse a la mierda”. Para mí lo de tus amigos lo explica perfectamente.
En 2009 yo pensaba como tú . Después me he dado cuenta que lo que yo veo como un flash en mi cabeza, en el mundo real pasa a cámara lenta, pero si me pongo a rebobinar, mis condiciones laborales, mi sueldo, como viste la gente por la calle, lo que consume, los servicios públicos, los precios..., en nuestro país y a nivel mundial, todo va mes a mes a peor.
Mira, en un gran terremoto que es una catástrofe pueden morir 10, 100, 1000 personas, pues no suponen ni el 1% de la población. La vida se abre paso pero esta claro que cada vez con más esfuerzo


----------



## el juli (31 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, Notrabajo34, la actitud de algunos de tus amigos es la más inadecuada para afrontar el futuro, porque los "papis" un día emprenderán un viaje sin retorno, así que luego qué... ¿A la búsqueda de alguna "paguita" de supervivencia pura y dura? Bueno, pues ese capital "humano" NO interesa a la Sociedad, al menos a los que la mantenemos con unos impuestos que ya son *ABUSIVOS*. Es decir, que la "barra libre" de muchos PARÁSITOS, tanto de los que están integrados en la "gobernanza" del país y cuyo "color" me es indiferente a estas alturas, como de aquellos que gustan de no pegar un "palo al aire". Y de esta manera los países acaban yendo al "garete"...
> 
> Saludos.



+1

Así nos luce el pelo


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# FranMen: Efectivamente, el deterioro en casi TODO es visible, al menos para aquellos que NO padecen de "miopía social"... Sin embargo, la gente sigue sin aceptar que los tiempos están cambiando a peor y continúan endeudándose o consumiendo de forma irresponsable. Es decir, que por más Ostias que la vida te da, muchas veces NO hay manera de APRENDER mínimamente y sacar, al menos, unas conclusiones positivas de cara al futuro.

Por ejemplo, casi todo el mundo sabe que la Deuda de nuestro país está en boga, de manera que se "bombardea" de cómo los "inversores" nos la compran, pero sin comentar lo que ello representa, aparte de que el dato de la Deuda vs PIB se da en las noticias a sabiendas que el españolito medio NO tiene pajolera idea de lo que es. De todas formas, éste debe pensar muy ufano para qué... si lo verdaderamente importante es que el Fin de Semana hay Fútbol, un probable "polvo", unos "lingotazos", etc. Lo demás, lo importante, cuando viene hunde en la depresión a aquellos que van de "listillos" por la vida.

Otra "cantinella" que estoy hasta los MISMOS COJONES de oir es el mantra de que "NO voy a tener Pensión"... Y mi pregunta es siempre la misma: Entonces, ¿de qué vas a vivir, cómo vas a comer...? La respuesta SIEMPRE la misma: encogimiento de hombros y cara de panoli... Hasta ese punto hemos llegado en nuestra Sociedad: la MISMA que tiene la oveja al ir al matadero...

NO, ese tipo de Sociedad NO interesa, es perniciosa y perjudicial para el conjunto de la misma, puesto que a medio plazo va a crear enormes bolsas de clases desfavorecidas y conllevará problemas de muy difícil resolución. Es lógico que muchos que hemos sido bastante "luchadores" a nivel social, ya NO nos queden ganas de seguir peleando por NADA y acabemos pensando exclusivamente en nosotros y en nuestros más allegados. Quizás, ese sea el mayor éxito del Sistema: el Individualismo exacerbado que se vive.

En fin, FranMen, lo mejor es que cada cual haga los "deberes" que estime oportunos porque el Futuro tiene toda la "pinta" de que será MUCHO PEOR que lo que ahora vivimos.

Y ayer me refería a la Argentina y hoy vuelvo sobre ella con este enlace más que preocupante para ella...

Noticias de Argentina: Argentina se convierte en la primera víctima del dólar... y no será la última

Está claro que leyendo la noticia, las cosas cada vez van empeorando más en el mundo, tal y como nos comentaba muy acertadamente FranMen.

Saludos.


----------



## Most (31 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21: No sé, la verdad, pero el panorama está francamente ASQUEROSO... Me explico: en circunstancias normales, y en vista de lo que está sucediendo a nivel mundial, los MPs, y especialmente el Oro, deberían estar MUY LEJOS de las cotizaciones actuales, perooooo sin embargo estamos viviendo unos tiempos difíciles de "comprender", ya que "entenderlos" es prácticamente IMPOSIBLE.
> 
> Hace ya bastantes años que vivimos dentro de una IRREALIDAD casi permanente, puesto que las tensiones geopolíticas van creciendo, los datos económicos son de pura Ciencia Ficción y a nivel financiero qué decir... FALSEDAD sobre FALSEDAD y tiro porque me "toca".
> 
> ...




Aquí si que estoy al 100% de acuerdo con usted.
El "chicle" se puede estirar hasta el infinito, siempre y cuando sepan mantener a la sociedad, mejor dicho, a los esclavos entretenidos y a raya y parece que eso se les da genial.

El problema siempre es el mismo, las personas, la gente de a pié, los que conformamos el tejido social, los "PAGA IMPUESTOS". En el momento que una gran parte de paga impuestos abra los ojos hacia otro modelo de ahorro o económico entonces todo se irá al garete, hasta entonces, para muestra JAPÓN. Miren su deuda, nadie dice nada... Grecia, Italia, España, EEUU... 

No me cansaré de decirlo, la bolsa es un videojuego en el cual se os tiene entretenidos, casi como una casa de esas de CODERE o similares, en la cual apostáis vuestro sudor a un juego trucado creyendo que "los fundamentales y los técnicos os avalan".

En fin... PAN Y CIRCO.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## FranMen (31 Ago 2018)

Estamos repitiendo los errores de primeros del milenio, aunque muchos que veíamos que muchas cosas no encajaban,la crisis de 2008 nos pilló a todos en “bragas” . Ahora se está repitiendo el proceso pero ya no podemos ser inocentes. Los ricos han desarrollado mecanismos para seguir enriqueciéndose. Los pobres tan sólo podemos defendernos lo mejor posible ante lo que se avecina pero no podemos cerrar los ojos y esperar a la providencia.
No sé si los MPs pueden ser el mejor refugio, lo que sí puedo asegurar es que el papel no servirá de nada, y, suerte que tenemos el euro que aguantará casi hasta el final, que nos sirva de escarmiento lo que ya está ocurriendo con otras monedas. (Cuando las barbas de tu vecino...)


----------



## Charizato21 (31 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...
> 
> Con toda esta parrafada, Charizato21, lo que quiero darte a entender es que, DE MOMENTO, lo tienen todo o casi todo bien CONTROLADO, de manera que la "abducción monetaria" puede continuar MUCHO TIEMPO en Occidente...
> 
> Saludos,



Meses, algunos meses no más, pienso que ya es insostenible

Una curiosidad, un reciente tweet del zombi europeo, el mayor peligro de Europa

Twitter

Mal de muchos … No morirá, lo revivirán fusionándolo con el otro zombi que fue rescatado, el Commerzbank


En relación al TIRP/oro, artículo interesante de la publicación periódica del LBMA, Alchemist, de julio:

http://www.lbma.org.uk/assets/Alchemist/Alchemist_90/Alch90Murenbeeld.pdf


----------



## LPMCL (31 Ago 2018)

Como seguramente habréis comentado en este hilo, el sistema fiduciario (el chicle) se ha ido estirando cada vez mas hasta llegar a donde estamos ahora.

La crisis de 1998 tuvo su origen en mercados emergentes, sudeste asiático primero y luego Rusia y su suspensión de pagos externa e interna. Lo 2do hizo saltar por los aires a LTCM, ya que Rusia, contra toda lógica, podía haber impreso el dinero. LTCM apalancada masivamente, iba a arrastrar a parte de Wall Street así que las famosas familias se reunieron, arrimaron el hombro poniendo billones y se hicieron con el balance de LTCM. 
Todas menos una: Dick Fuld y su Lehman brothers, ya que la exposición de Lehman a LTCM era mínima y dijo que no ponía pasta. Las otras familias le dijeron…: “ok, arrieros somos y en el camino nos encontraremos…” Grave error.
*Wall Street rescatando un banco*. La FED apoyando pasivamente (1ra vez que la FED apadrinaba un rescate a una entidad no bancaria, LTCM era un HedgeFund)

La del 2008, ya sabemos que pasó. Todo el mundo tranquilo ya que el worst case scenario subprime apuntaba a 800billones de perdidas. La FED podría encajar eso sin problemas… solo que la mierda de modelos y gestión de riesgos estocásticos, de equilibrio, lineales de los BC, son eso: infantiladas. La capa de derivados amplifico los 800billones en decenas de trillones y el chicle tuvo que estirarse al límite. 
*La FED y demás BC rescatan Wall Street.*

En la siguiente crisis, coincido con vosotros en que me da igual el timing (estando preparado), las dinámicas serán diferentes. Sera una crisis monetaria, ya que el estirón del chicle ha requerido cubrir todos los aspectos de la economía para que fuera eficaz. Intervenir mercados de deuda, renta variable, MMPP… para aparentar normalidad mientras que se ejecutan políticas monetarias desesperadas sin precedentes. Lo estructuralmente diferente es que se cuestionará (ya ha empezado) la herramienta en sí del rescate, la moneda; no el objeto del rescate (HedgeFunds, bancos, autopistas, deuda soberana…). Es decir, el mismo chicle. 

¿Si todos los fuegos que has apagado hasta ahora, lo has hecho con agua (no te planteas otra cosa, nunca ha hecho falta, siempre ha funcionado el agua) pero prende uno fuerte en el que el agua no es efectiva… que haces? Los bomberos solo tienen mangueras de agua, todo el sistema esta estructuralmente creado sobre el agua. De la presa (BC) hasta el fuego.
Además, hay críticos que no están de acuerdo en que el agua sea solo de un tipo (USD) y que siempre salga de la misma presa controlada por la misma compañía, que distribuye y restringe a su antojo.

Así que probablemente el fuego campe sin control algún tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo el último COT publicado. La lectura que le hago es que sigue siendo ALCISTA, perooooo...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - August 31, 2018

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Sep 2018)

Parece que Jim Rogers también espera esa última caída

"Estoy esperando los 950$ por onza" 

"Antes de que esto termine, el oro podría convertirse en un activo muy muy caro, incluso convertirse en una burbuja" 

Jim Rogers: "Before This Is Over, Gold Might Turn Into A Bubble" | Zero Hedge


Dos de los cuatro Solares se han casado, entre ellos, al más puro estilo endogámico de las realezas, el caso es que no han publicado nueva info; así que intentando deshojar la margarita me ha surgido una duda

-- la duda no es para los del físico (corporeos, materiales, tangibles) sino para los otros los del riesgo (incorporeos, Inmaterial, intangibles), es decir los de las acciones mineras --


Me surge la siguiente duda, si bien creo que habrá un "hachazo final" en breve, pudiera ser que ya estuviera descontada esa bajada en las mineras y fuera en estos momentos en breve, en estos días, el punto de entrar.

- Habrá que estar a punto, ver si la cuestión está al punto y gestionar el asunto en punto, sin dilación -


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Vamos a ver, Jim Rogers lleva la "leche" de años esperando esos $950... A este paso se morirá sin verlos. Además, en su momento tuvo la ocasión, aunque para qué engañarnos... Este tipo ha llevado buena parte de su vida en las Materias Primas y lo que menos le falta en su Patrimonio es Oro FÍSICO, así que lo que diga se debe ver asociado a la ESPECULACIÓN pura y dura... Y NO hay más.

De todas formas. él y muchos otros sabemos que el Oro será un activo MUY CARO en un futuro más cercano que lejano, porque ahora mismo alguien me puede decir ¿qué activo SOLVENTE tiene un Tier 1 y sin riesgo de Contraparte? Espero respuestas...

Charizato21, sigo mirando las mineras de MPs, especialmente las dedicadas al Oro y/o a las Regalías, más que nada para utilizarlas como "indicador adelantado" y sigo creyendo que es más fácil que pueda haber una bajada NO "dramática", por tanto lejos de los niveles más agoreros, para acabar rebotando con FUERZA.

Resumiendo: En estos momentos, NO creo que se vaya a producir ese "hachazo final"... Y tanto en el Oro como en la Plata igual hago un "pequeño" pensamiento...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2018)

Buenas tardes.

Lo del chicle.

Hace tiempo que escribí que el chicle es inacabable siempre y cuando se cumpla una premisa: la confianza del consumidor en el chicle.

Ya sabemos que esto (no lo que acabo de decir sino esta cosa en la que estamos inmersos) es inaguantable, que va contra todos los principios económicos, leyes físicas, principios éticos habidos y por haber. Que esto no puede acabar sino petando porque no hay contabilidad con dos dedos de frente que lo pueda defender como modelo a seguir.

Sin embargo, si muove.

Sigue, porque la gran mayoría, la inmensa inmensa inmensa mayoría del planeta cree en ello. ¡Cree en ello!. ¿En qué cree? Pues en hacerse algo más rico. Unos cuando ya lo son y otros porque son pobres.

La inmensa mayoría del planeta cree en el Dios Chicle y en su religión Chiclista.


Los que manejan el chicle, porque los instrumentos para tensionar más o menos el chicle están es sus manos (es decir los ricos que quieren ser más ricos) ya han resuelto el problema de las pequeñas algaradas que pudieran surgir por parte de algunos recalcitrantes que tuviesen la pretensión de acabar con el Dios Chicle.

La palabra mágica para acabar con estos recalcitrantes se denomima ¡SEGURIDAD!

Y para que haya seguridad es necesario que haya CONTROL y, para que se acepte el CONTROL es suficiente hacer creer a los creyentes de la religión chiclista de que hay PELIGRO INMINENTE.

Bueno todo esto ya está logrado, gracias a los maravillosos medios de comunicación que cada vez son más rápidos y veloces.

Si a esto añadimos que en los próximos 10-15 años los avances tecnológicos nos van a dejar patidifusos (avances tecnológicos que ya están inventados, solo les falta el momento oportuno comercial y político para lanzarlos) pues está claro que el chicle tiene vida por delante porque ya no será chicle sino que será ... otro mundo. OTRO MUNDO.

Un mundo en el que ya no habrá lugar para poder cambiarlo (el mundo) sino solo para vivirlo con sometimiento, y ni tan siquiera eso, porque la inmensa, inmensa, inmensa mayoría del planeta creerá (sin hacerse muchas preguntas) que vive en el mejor de los mundos posibles. Por poner un parangón (salvando las distancias), como la democracia de la transición española (por volver a nuestras habas y habichuelas).


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2018)

Hola, frisch: Pues, el PELIGRO INMINENTE... ¡EXISTE! Y con el permiso de Sir Torpedo enlazo esto...

Corralito 2018?? Quiero mis dolares. 30/08/18 - YouTube

Un abrazo.


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Sep 2018)

Buenas,

Al hilo de la información que señalaba Charizato21 sobre los $950 de Jim Rogers, me viene a la cabeza una noticia que leí el otro día sobre una minera Sudafricana. 

Resulta que Galane Gold tiene previsto reabrir la mina de oro de Galaxy en breve, obteniendo, según dicen, la primera producción allá por marzo del 19. Calculan una producción mensual de 25k onzas de oro, a un coste por debajo de 800$/oz. La entrada en juego de esta mina, supondría que Galane podría bajar los costes globales del conjunto de minas a los 905$/oz.

Por otra parte, en Chittoer, una minera estatal de India ha comenzado a extraer.
Anglo Asian Mining aumenta la producción un 43% en la mina de Gedabek.
Newcrest Mining , la Australiana, mete mano en mineras Canadienses y Estadounidenses. 

Repasando todo eso, el escenario es idílico, las señales son positivas y debe ser que a las mineras les importa bien poco manufacturar miles de toneladas de tierra para ganarse unos pocos dólares, viendo como está el spot. Cada uno es muy libre de colocar sus márgenes donde mejor le parezca. Como dije, para nosotros ideal.

Sin embargo, en otros canales se advierte sobre la escasez de tan preciado metal en menos de lo que nos imaginamos. 

Hay un informe de S&P Global Market Intelligence, que comenta que la producción mundial de oro creció en 2017, por noveno año consecutivo hasta un total de 107 millones de oz, estimando para el cierre de 2018 un total de 108 millones.

Que las subidas será notables, hasta el 2022, donde apuntan una caída del 15%, debido en gran parte al agotamiento de las minas existentes y la reducción del número de descubrimientos.

Así, según parece, el escenario cortoplacista es positivo, pero, ¿y a largo plazo?

Con estos datos el oro debería estar en otro nivel, y no jugando una liga de juveniles. Sí, ya se que todo está amañado y que aquello de la libertad del mercado es un ideal teórico para rellenar manuales. 

Lo único que se me pasa por la cabeza es que a unos pocos les interese mantener a los metales donde están, y que el día menos pensado, de darse por cierto lo pronosticado para 2022, dejen de sujetar, y ya nos podemos imaginar las curvas que se dibujarán en algunos gráficos.


@Fernando, impresionante el vídeo del muchacho Argentino, aunque lo que más me ha impresionado es la mención que hizo al 2001, si ya sabía qué paso, ¿para qué metes "plata" en el banco?. Alguno preguntará que entonces, ¿en qué? En metales compañero, metales. 

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes, fantástico hilo, como siempre, y mira que van años....


----------



## Charizato21 (2 Sep 2018)

David Brady escribió el viernes un texto con un sugerente título: *“5 de septiembre: Día D para el oro”*

Un resumen ... sabremos si el oro ha tocado fondo o no este miércoles => 5/09/18 

dos escenarios:

Escenario uno: Día D
Si la tarifas programadas, aranceles chiniles, entran en vigor, es probable que el USD / CNY suba y rompa, enviando al oro a nuevos mínimos más bajos, alrededor de 1124 (el mínimo en diciembre de 2016).

Escenario dos: 
Los aranceles se retrasaen, el USD / CNY cae, el oro se dispara en el corto plazo. 

Otro escenario que si o si prevée para este otoño:

Una caída en el mercado de valores usanos este otoño que forzará a la Fed a revertir su política y volver al rescate cuando las acciones colapsen. Esto confirmaría un pico en el dólar y comenzaría una disminución, lo que eliminaría la necesidad de aranceles. 


Una predicción muy arriesgada pero estando los Solares de luna de miel, a este Brady le compro sus escenarios, 

Teniendo en cuenta como Panocha realiza las negociaciones, forzando los límites para retractarse en el último minuto, ¡qué fue del muro! , me decanto por el escenario dos ... veremos si mañana empieza a subir el oro con fuerza.

en todo caso el miércoles ya está aquí ... 

September 5th: D-Day for Gold


----------



## frisch (2 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Pues, el PELIGRO INMINENTE... ¡EXISTE! Y con el permiso de Sir Torpedo enlazo esto...
> 
> 
> Un abrazo.



Me refería a otro tipo de peligros (atentados ...).

De vuelta el abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Arbeyna: SÍ, el hilo sigue manteniendo un buen nivel, aunque lógicamente pasa por períodos que van de más a menos y viceversa, especialmente en Verano, pero vamos sigue siendo un REFERENTE en la Red y ya va para... ¡6 años! Es difícil mantener algo así de forma desinteresada en los tiempos que corren.

Respecto al pobre TIMADO argentino, qué quieres que te diga... Sabiendo qué ANIMAL es el que tropieza VARIAS VECES con la MISMA PIEDRA, pues ya está todo dicho.

La gente, Arbeyna, sigue confiando en un Sistema bancario y financiero que está MUCHO PEOR que en el 2008... Evidentemente, somos muy pocos los que hacemos referencia a ese "ANOMALÍA" y que tampoco es considerada relevante por la mayoría de la gente, ya que lo que digan los massmierda va a "Misa"... Luego, al igual que le ha sucedido al argentino, vendrán las lamentaciones y la cara de IDIOTA que se le va a quedar a más de uno...

Mira, Arbeyna, la última vez que me consultaron les dije lo mismo que tú: MPs... perooooo ¡Oye! les cuesta decidirse. Allá ellos, mientras nosotros lo tengamos claro...

# Charizato21: Diría que te ha influenciado uno de mis últimos comentarios donde decía que era previsible que la caída en el Oro prosiguiese, pero lo más normal es que se frenase pronto y luego se girase al alza. Lo que ya no sé es si ésta será sostenida.

En fin, lo mejor será esperar a ver qué nos depara el mes de Septiembre. Yo ya NO soy tan "pesimista"...

# frisch: Disculpa, pero había entendido que te referías al aspecto monetario y NO a otras "ramificaciones" que pudieran darse.

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Sep 2018)

Buenos días.

Reconozco que soy un neofito en todo el tema de los MP's pero me surge una pregunta.

Cuando hablan de oro físico ¿ se refieren a comprar onzas de oro en, por ejemplo, Lamas Bolaño ?
No entiendo mucho eso de que llegará a 1000, supongo que el precio de la onza. Pero ese precio ¿ donde se da ? y ¿ se puede comprar ? ¿ Es en la bolsa o algún otro tipo de mercado ?

Todo esto viene al caso a que acabo de finiquitar la hipoteca y dispongo de una cantidad para poder comprar oro y plata, que es lo que querría.

Si alguien me pudiese responder, se lo agradecería.

Un saludo


----------



## Jebediah (3 Sep 2018)

Yo empecé hace poco a reunir monedas. Empecé por el oro pero este último par de años estoy comprando únicamente monedas de plata.

A principios de año creo, leí que en 10 años mas o menos las reservas de plata serán parecidas a las del oro, no sé cual será la fiabilidad de ésta info pero si va siendo así tendría que subir bien la plata, aunque parece demasiado bonito para ser verdad, como todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Jake el perro: El conforero paraisofiscal le ha dado los mismos consejos que le daríamos la mayoría de los "metaleros". Nosotros NO "vendemos" NADA, simplemente hemos optado por uno de los pocos "caminos" posibles y NO fomentamos el proselitismo, al contrario: SIEMPRE decimos que hay que estudiar muy bien los MPs FÍSICOS y si nos "convencen"... ir entrando progresivamente en ellos.

En este hilo hemos tratado todas las cuestiones que Vd. plantea y se trata de "perder" tiempo leyendo aquello que más nos interese en relación a los MPs. Pero para "atajarle" un poco la tarea le dejo el enlace a uno de los mejores hilos que se han escrito para los más neófitos. Fue obra de maragold, uno de los "metaleros" más "viejos" de este foro:

Oro físico para dummies

# oliaras: Está claro que acabará habiendo un Peak en la Plata, al igual que en el Oro, pero cuándo se notarían los "efectos" es algo sobre lo que aún NO puede afirmarse NADA. Dígamos que podemos especular al respecto y poco más.

De todas formas, si Vd. es joven, probablemente lo vivirá y podría beneficiarse de ello, aunque obviamente el mundo no estaría en su mejor momento. SIEMPRE he dicho que los grandes retos para que sobreviva nuestra civilización son dos: la ESCASEZ DE RECURSOS NATURALES y el EXCESO DE POBLACIÓN...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo sobre Geopolítica el que os enlazo. Es curioso, pero hace poco tiempo que hice unos comentarios muy parecidos en este hilo.

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...2277-el-cowboy-trump-contra-el-sultan-erdogan

Saludos.


----------



## mundofila (3 Sep 2018)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Reconozco que soy un neofito en todo el tema de los MP's pero me surge una pregunta.
> 
> ...



Sé que no está bien hablar mal de alguien cuando no está presente, pero te recomiendo que si quieres comprar MPs hagas como aquel del anuncio: busque y compare. 
La casa que citas acostumbra a tener unos precios un tanto desorbitados, y luego vienen los sustos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Sep 2018)

¡¡Ya en el umbral de la gran reversión !! 

In my opinión ...no, no subirá tipos la FED ...


¿Habrá incremento en la próxima reunión del 25 y 26 de septiembre?

“shale oil”, petróleo de esquisto: Si las tasas de interés suben, la industria se ahogará por la deuda acumulada, perderá acceso a nuevos préstamos. 

Para ampliar detalles consultar ese texto de opinión publicado ayer en The New York Times: 
Opinion | The Next Financial Crisis Lurks Underground - The New York Times


Y más adelante, en el 2019 .. 

Siete cada diez analistas creen que en 2019 la Fed… ¡no hará lo que se espera!
Siete cada diez analistas creen que en 2019 la Fed


¡¡Ya en el umbral de la gran reversión !! Pasen y disfruten, si el miedo se lo permite ...


//Sigo pensando que habrá un acuerdo este jueves con los amarillos, en el último momento, in extremis //


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Sep 2018)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Reconozco que soy un neofito en todo el tema de los MP's pero me surge una pregunta.
> 
> Cuando hablan de oro físico ¿ se refieren a comprar onzas de oro en, por ejemplo, *****?



Buenas, 

El hilo que te ha recomendado Fernando saciará todas tus dudas, aun así, creo que había otro que se titulaba algo parecido a "Dónde comprar" y recomendaban varias páginas.

Teniendo en cuenta que el oro no lleva IVA, no tiene mucho sentido comprar este tipo de monedas fuera de España, por el tema de los envíos y tal. Aún así, hay tiendas y tiendas, la que has señalado pretende vender 1 oz Kruger a 1192 euros, en Degussa los tienes por 1094 euros....

Para la plata Alemania sin lugar a dudas, primero por el tipo impositivo, y segundo por la gran competencia que hay entre ellas y que como no podía ser de otra manera, revierte en el precio de venta.

Yo lo único que te voy a recomendar es que si acudes a una numismática, como la señalada, en cuanto te hablen de escudos españoles, piezas de colección, revalorizaciones, tiradas escasas y demás milongas, huyas como si tu vida estuviera en juego, no des ni las gracias, no pierdas el tiempo en despedirte.

El oro de "inversión" u oro bolsa es una cosa, las piezas de numismática son otra muy distinta.

Busca una tienda que te buenas vibraciones y aparte de bucear por este subforo, echa un vistazo a los foros numismáticos, que también tienen apartados dedicados al bullion.

Ah! y con factura mejor, al menos en parte de ellas.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Así ven a nuestra Banca por los Estados Unidos...

No Other Banks Are This Exposed to Turkey, Argentina, Brazil

Bastante "chunga"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Otro excelente artículo de Juan Laborda...

- No hemos aprendido nada: hacia la segunda fase de la Gran Recesión

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2018)

Bueno, a las 07:30 se han puesto DE ACUERDO para tumbar a los MPs y al... Cobre. Veremos cómo transcurre la jornada.

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (4 Sep 2018)

Os quería comentar una cosa aparentemente banal.... ¿habéis visto los precios de la fruta? No vamos a poder comer fruta. Al paso que vamos... chopped y mortadela...

¿os parece normal que por una bandeja con 4 melocotones cobren 7 euros? 4 euros por medio melón??

Y el precio de la luz?

Yo de verdad no sé cómo el INE calcula el IPC..... bueno, sí lo sé


----------



## FranMen (4 Sep 2018)

??. 1-1,20 kg los melocotones, 60 cts kg melón. Las patatas si son caras a 90 cts. 
imagínate como lo tienen que estar pasando los paises pobres. La primavera árabe no fue por las dictaduras si no por la subida del precio del pan.
Se aproxima una nueva oleada: Argentina, Venezuela, Turquía, Sudáfrica...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# el Juli: La fruta y también la verdura la hemos pagado bastante cara este Verano y no será porque no haya llovido en el país a lo largo del año. Lo mismo para la luz...

Hombre, el Juli, echa un poco de "imaginación": seguro que la confección del IPC se realiza en la "intimidad"... así el OLOR A MIERDA hace más "digerible" lo que NO lo es...

# FranMen: Los precios dependerán de dónde se viva. Por ejemplo, yo vivo en una población donde los melocotones y las peras no tienen que realizar grandes desplazamientos y aquí por menos de 1,89 €/Kg. NO existen melocotones medianamente aceptables y las peras por encima de los 2,29 €/Kg. Por cierto, ayer pasé por una zona melocotonera de la provincia de Tarragona y mucha de la fruta se estaba pudriendo en el suelo...

En general, FranMen, los precios en la alimentación, sobre todo en producto fresco, han subido brutalmente en relación a los sueldos. Y ello nos demuestra que el cálculo del IPC es uno de los MAYORES FRAUDES de este país.

¿Que no existe Inflación? Que ese CUENTO se lo expliquen a los gerifaltes del BCE, BdE y a las grandes fortunas o a la clase media "alta"... perooooo para el resto de la Sociedad es ALTA y MUY, PERO QUE MUY POR ENCIMA DE LA "OFICIAL"... Eso lo sabe cualquiera que se gane la vida en el área productiva y NO en la "especulativa".

Y, pasando a otro tema, hace pocos minutos el Oro peleando por NO perder los $1200 y la Plata está cada vez PEOR: $14,275 (-1,94%) siguiendo la estela del Cobre (-2,40%)... Sigue teniendo MUY MALA "PINTA" la Plata y posee bastantes "números" para acabar perdiendo los $14... A todo esto, el Índice del Dólar en los 95,50 y a un paso de poner a prueba la resistencia que existe en torno a los 95,98.

En el Oro NO veo que se vaya a producir un desplome de grandes proporciones, pero lo de la Plata comienza a ser EXCESIVO...

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (4 Sep 2018)

Quien vaya regularmente de compras al supermercado sabe muy bien el el IPC esta muy "cocinado". El IPC y tropecientas estadísticas, indicadores, estudios, etc. Un buen entramado de sombras, brumas y espejismos. La métafora del mito de la caverna de Platón sigue siendo muy "precisa".

Los Mps siguen flaqueando, sobre todo, como bien señala Fernando, la plata. Pero no nos dejemos vencer por el desanimo. Con la configuración COT (comerciales largos por primera vez y especuladores cerca de máximos cortos), los indicadores técnicos casi gritando sobreventa (eso si pueden gritar un poco más fuerte), Septiembre en marcha, la temporada de bodas de Diwali cerca, la mayoría de acciones míneras tocando mínimos de dos años... Si no hay pronto un buen rebote, apagemos el pensamiento racional un tiempo prudencial hasta que vuelva a ser útil y no un lastre como ahora. -mode sarcasmo off-.

Por mi parte y al carecer de una bola de cristal que funcione medianamente bien confio en que mi posición en físico, mis acciones míneras sin apalancamiento, mi huerto y vergel me den el cojín suficiente hasta que la tempestad que se cierne sobre nosotros amaine. Winter is coming, para quien quiera entender.

PD: Justo despues de publicar el post he visto este artículo del instituto Mises en silver doctors. y como por causalidad también hace referencia a "Winter is coming" lo pongo
Economic Winter Is Coming (And It Might Be Unusually Severe) | Silver Doctors


----------



## kikepm (4 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Otro excelente artículo de Juan Laborda...
> 
> - No hemos aprendido nada: hacia la segunda fase de la Gran Recesión
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas,

La verdad es que Laborda, como siempre, me da momentos de alegría mezclados con momentos de tristeza. Analiza bastante aceptablemente la realidad de la deuda, la responsabilidad de los bancos centrales y, por fin usa el término original, la destrucción de la economía debido a los rent seekers y los efectos que sus acciones provocan.

Pero las soluciones que propone son para echarse a llorar. Abogar por la emisión ilimitada de dinero por parte del Tesoro y pensar que ello no va a tener consecuencias es de una increible falta de previsión.

¿Qué estímulo existirá para la contención del gasto, si no existe absolútamente ningún impedimento a la expansión monetaria salvo la, en última instancia, destrucción del sistema monetario mismo?

¿De veras cree este hombre que los políticos no van a duplicar, o centuplicar, el gasto en absurdos como la LIVG, los refugiados, la renta básica o cualquier otra majadería que se les pueda ocurrir?


Si la teoría de la busqueda de rentas la interpreta correctamente, ¿como es que es incapaz de aplicarla a aquellos colectivos para los cuales fue primeramente creada, los políticos y el sistema de elección pública?


A las malas, una expansión monetaria aún mayor solo beneficiaría a los poseedores de activos reales no confiscables pero, ¿de veras es esto lo que quieren los economistas coom Laborda?


Casi estoy de acuerdo con él. Pero por otros motivos. Por mi que reviente todo ya.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Sep 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> La verdad es que Laborda, como siempre, me da momentos de alegría mezclados con momentos de tristeza. ...
> 
> ...




Kipkem ya sabes que en esto tengo una idea contrapuesta, y ya lo discutimos en el antiguo hilo. Pienso que muchos aspectos tienes razón, a modo de ejemplo y en relación a los políticos, cierto es que "la Ley de hierro de la oligarquía" es algo casi inevitable.

Ahora bien creo que es un reduccionismo considerar la TMM simplemente como "la emisión ilimitada de dinero por parte del Tesoro"


----------



## kikepm (4 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Kipkem ya sabes que en esto tengo una idea contrapuesta, y ya lo discutimos en el antiguo hilo. Pienso que muchos aspectos tienes razón, a modo de ejemplo y en relación a los políticos, cierto es que "la Ley de hierro de la oligarquía" es algo casi inevitable.
> 
> Ahora bien creo que es un reduccionismo considerar la TMM simplemente como "la emisión ilimitada de dinero por parte del Tesoro"



¿Y que es entonces? 

Extraigo del artículo: "Simplemente recordar que, bajo soberanía monetaria, con tipos de cambio flexibles, ya no es necesaria la maquinaria institucional creada para la emisión de bonos soberanos en los mercados privados. Las políticas fiscal y monetaria pueden concentrarse en garantizar que el gasto doméstico sea el suficiente para"

No emitir bonos porque no necesitan financiación. Cualquier cantidad de gasto será financiada por medio de nuevo dinero. Si eso no es "emisión ilimitada" de dinero, no se que lo puede ser.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Y, pasando a otro tema, hace pocos minutos el Oro peleando por NO perder los $1200 y la Plata está cada vez PEOR: $14,275 (-1,94%) siguiendo la estela del Cobre (-2,40%)... Sigue teniendo MUY MALA "PINTA" la Plata y posee bastantes "números" para acabar perdiendo los $14... A todo esto, el Índice del Dólar en los 95,50 y a un paso de poner a prueba la resistencia que existe en torno a los 95,98.
> 
> ...



Mis predicciones que esto se revertía en un acuerdo in extremis con china y que para mañana o el jueves el oro se dispararía va a ser que no, los Solares que ya volvieron de la luna de miel pronostican

Declive épico en breve

ORO: 1,043 relativamente pronto ... fondo de diciembre de 2015.
PLATA Por debajo de los mínimos de 2015

---------- Post added 04-sep-2018 at 18:08 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> ¿Y que es entonces?
> 
> Extraigo del artículo: "Simplemente recordar que, bajo soberanía monetaria, con tipos de cambio flexibles, ya no es necesaria la maquinaria institucional creada para la emisión de bonos soberanos en los mercados privados. Las políticas fiscal y monetaria pueden concentrarse en garantizar que el gasto doméstico sea el suficiente para"
> 
> No emitir bonos porque no necesitan financiación. Cualquier cantidad de gasto será financiada por medio de nuevo dinero. Si eso no es "emisión ilimitada" de dinero, no se que lo puede ser.



Kipkem ya me comentaste en cierta ocasión que hacía un NeoCharlatista como yo en el foro. Tengo bastante respeto por las posiciones de gran parte de los foreros que se acercarían a las posiciones de los Libertarians, escuela austriaca, Ludwig von Mises, Antonio Escohotado o Miguel Anxo Bastos ... pero si me hallaría en otra línea, por decirlo de algún modo.

En relación a lo que indicas Laborda escribe: 

“ la maquinaria institucional creada para la emisión de bonos soberanos en los mercados privados.”

Y vuelve nuevamente con lo mismo pero cambia la palabra institucional por privada 

“maquinaria privada creada para emitir deuda soberana innecesaria”

En ambos casos se refiere al perverso sistema actual, pero eso no presupone, no se puede inferir, que en la TMM no existan los bonos e intereses, te remito a este artículo del propio Juan Laborda donde lo explica

La puesta en práctica de la Teoría Monetaria Moderna (III)

A modo de colofón: no voy a pasar por lo que no soy, poco sé de economía y tal vez me costaría argumentar con solidez la defensa de la TMM.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Sep 2018)

Olvidé el enlace de los Solares de hoy día 4 con sus caóticas predicciones:

"La tormenta del oro y la plata en septiembre"

Gold and Silver’s Stormy September


----------



## FranMen (4 Sep 2018)

En este hilo alguien dijo que a partir de 16 €/onza la plata pensaba comprar, ahora a 15 será el momento de cargar la pluma.


----------



## Vilux (4 Sep 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> No emitir bonos porque no necesitan financiación. Cualquier cantidad de gasto será financiada por medio de nuevo dinero. Si eso no es "emisión ilimitada" de dinero, no se que lo puede ser.



El dinero de las "financiación" tiene exactamente el mismo origen, pero en vez de inventarlo los estados lo inventa una institución privada cuyo interés no es el de la nación.

Para qué se necesitan intermediarios sino para ahogarse con intereses? es qué es eso mejor?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ya me gustaría disponer de tiempo para responder al bueno de kikepm, pero todavía tengo mucha tarea por hacer. Sin embargo, entiendo que el artículo de Juan Laborda está bien, pero ciertamente hay una "laguna" que debería haber quedado un poco más "limpia" para evitar distintas interpretaciones...

Y SÍ, el Invierno está llegando... tampoco os sorprenderá a los más asiduos del hilo: se "pronosticó" hace algunos años para el período 2018-2020 y en eso está...

- España pierde 203.000 empleos en el peor agosto en una década | Economía | EL PAÍS

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2018 at 23:56 ----------

Y Sudáfrica en Recesión...

Terms of Service Violation

Está bien enlazado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Aquí os dejo lo que comentaba Mochuelo acerca del último COT en la Plata. Como ya dije en su momento la lectura del mismo era positiva, perooooo bueno siguen haciendo "sangre"... Incluso acabo a leer un analista que le da recorrido hasta los $13,527 antes de rebotar, aunque luego volvería a su sesgo bajista. Ya he dicho que es en la Plata donde se veía venir lo que está sucediendo, pero de momento sigo manteniendo que la caída podría frenarse en el entorno de los $13,775... En fin, ya veremos, pero a estos precios está claro que algo compraré.

Silver Speculators Continue To Drive Their Bets More Bearish This Past Week | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2018)

Hola, kikepm: No me resisto a dejarte unas líneas, dado que NO tengo tiempo para explayarme como a mí me gustaría...

Vamos a ver, Juan Laborda intenta buscar soluciones "a medias" porque NO existe "varita mágica" que pueda arreglar el desaguisado que vivimos. ¿Acaso crees que una vuelta al Patrón Oro arreglaría esto? ¿Y cómo se podría hacer? Sin un Reset mundial y terminando con determinados PRIVILEGIOS de carácter económico y, sobre todo FINANCIERO es IMPOSIBLE, a no ser que en el mundo se produjese algo parecido a la Revolución Francesa...

Y, kikepm, la Historia es muy MACHACONA y nos dice que desde que el mundo es mundo, la MINORÍA DIRIGENTE ha vivido a costa de la MAYORÍA CURRANTE. Es fácil de resumir lo que ha sido "Ley de vida": el que ordena la tierra, es decir el GOBERNANTE y el que ordena el "Cielo" o sea el RELIGIOSO ( ya sea Cristiano, Musulmán, Hebreo...) viven a costa del TRABAJADOR. Y eso que comento NO es MARXISMO, que también es otra Religión.

Esto que comento, kikepm, se corresponde con unos "figuras" que te los encuentras en cualquier época y cultura.. Podrán mudar de nombre, pero siguen siendo lo MISMO. Y sino fíjate en el hoy en día: una MINORÍA PRIVILEGIADA vampiriza vía impuestos, tasas, multas y lo que se tercie a una MAYORÍA de CURRANTES por cuenta propia o ajena, burgueses, comerciantes, etc.

Dicho esto, ¿acaso los "padres liberales" consiguieron acabar con ello? Va a ser que NO y eso que, al principio, tuvieron mejores "herramientas" y una más que posible "cintura" para conseguirlo. Sin embargo...

kikepm, el mundo está muy "malito" y las soluciones sólo pueden venir de forma drástica, porque quienes tienen unos PRIVILEGIOS tan acusados NO van a dejar que se los arrebaten... Quizás, haría falta una nueva Ilustración y, posteriormente, una nueva Revolución "Francesa"...

Saludos.


----------



## Most (5 Sep 2018)

Únicamente echando un vistazo al volumen de negociaciones mundial en las distintas divisas se puede entender que el "patrón oro mundial" es completamente inviable. El oro debería multiplicar por centenares de veces su valor para cubrir tal intercambio.
O eso, o lo que comenta Fernando, un reset completo, lo cual es más inviable todavía y menos sin guerras.
La cantidad de derivados que que se mueven, movimientos de tarjetas electrónicas, cotizadas... pfff. ¿Tumbar eso de la noche a la mañana? Literalmente IMPOSIBLE.

Yo creo que será un "crash" paulatino, con leñazos de consideración pero que se puedan sostener, y todo ello desembocará en un modelo económico X, pero siempre con trampa, la trampa siempre ha de estar ahí. Si un modelo económico llegase a ser igualitario se les acabaría el chollo y por supuesto, eso no lo van a permitir y menos si sacrificar antes a unos cuantos milloncejos de personas.

Un saludo.


----------



## MIP (5 Sep 2018)

Most dijo:


> Únicamente echando un vistazo al volumen de negociaciones mundial en las distintas divisas se puede entender que el "patrón oro mundial" es completamente inviable. El oro debería multiplicar por centenares de veces su valor para cubrir tal intercambio.



Eso es un mito que deshace Jim Rickards en un video que puse aqui hace poco.

Contando la M1 mundial, y un respaldo del 40%, bastaría con que el oro estuviese a $8000. 

Y si tiene que subir centenares de veces su valor, ¿qué problema habría? Es decir, aceptamos como algo normal que un papelito morado que cuesta 20 céntimos valga 500€ porque lo pone escrito, es decir 2500 veces más, ¿y nos parece anómalo que el oro valga 200 veces más que ahora?

No es más que tomar un marco de referencia diferente, para lograr un fin (supuestamente la estabilidad financiera de un sistema no basado en deuda).


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Sep 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Eso es un mito que deshace Jim Rickards en un video que puse aqui hace poco.
> 
> Contando la M1 mundial, y un respaldo del 40%, bastaría con que el oro estuviese a $8000.
> 
> ...




Ya sabemos que es un asunto ampliamente estudiado desde el Nobel usano Milton Friedman hasta nuestro Juan Ramón Rallo,; pero yo señalaría otro problema en ese marco – no sacaré el discurso de la TMM y que el gasto precede al ahorro etc --, dentro de ese marco encuentro otro gran inconveniente más allá del señalado por MIP, el del encogimiento de los posibles instrumentos de crédito, este otro es el de la producción minera, los escenarios de haber llegado al pico de oro impedirían estabilizar los precios.

Por cierto no está de más recordar a ese país, que a día de hoy sabemos por los correos desclasificados, que por querer volver al patrón oro acabó así:


Twitter

""Libia tenía el Índice de Desarrollo Humano más alto de toda África y fue aclamado por el Daily Telegraph como uno de los principales destinos para los cruceros en el mundo en 2010, un año antes de la "intervención liberal" de la OTAN""


----------



## Vilux (5 Sep 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Y si tiene que subir centenares de veces su valor, ¿qué problema habría?



Que estaríamos poniéndole un precio "por decreto" al oro muy por encima de su valor de mercado como materia prima, con los riesgos que eso conlleva para su utilidad como reserva de valor.


----------



## MIP (5 Sep 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Que estaríamos poniéndole un precio "por decreto" al oro muy por encima de su valor de mercado como materia prima, con los riesgos que eso conlleva para su utilidad como reserva de valor.



Efectivamente, ya que en esta consideración el oro dejaría de ser una materia prima a ser dinero a secas.

Por tanto, en los usos que tuviera como lo primero, habría que buscar materiales sustitutos más económicos, que no es un problema ni crítico ni es algo nuevo (la industria lleva haciendo este ejercicio desde 1971 que valía $35 por decreto a hoy que vale $1200).

Otro gallo cantaría si habláramos de la plata, ahí si que es más evidente la limitación que comentas.


----------



## AHOREITOR (5 Sep 2018)

Quiero agradecer la existencia de apartado sobre MP, para un neófito como yo en estas cuestiones, reconozco que los meses que llevo leyendo todos vuestros comentarios me han sido de gran ayuda. 
Mi capacidad de ahorro no es demasiado alta, pero poco a poco voy comprando algunas monedas. Creo que puede ser un gran legado para mis hijos. 
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2018)

Hola, AHOREITOR: Muchas Gracias por su interés y me alegro de que este hilo le sirva para tomar medidas "preventivas"... que NUNCA están de más.

Y "metalero" NO es sólo quien tiene un elevado nivel adquisitivo, sino aquel que adquiere MPs porque cree en ellos, es decir porque le "convencen", y lo hace en función de sus posibilidades.

Por otro lado, aunque no viene al caso, ahora estamos en este "libro" y NO en otros... Y hay muchos, pero muchos libros por leer y APRENDER. Y tampoco tienen que ser sólo sobre los MPs... A ellos se llega más fácilmente desde otras materias como la Historia, Economía, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (5 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Kipkem ya me comentaste en cierta ocasión que hacía un NeoCharlatista como yo en el foro. Tengo bastante respeto por las posiciones de gran parte de los foreros que se acercarían a las posiciones de los Libertarians, escuela austriaca, Ludwig von Mises, Antonio Escohotado o Miguel Anxo Bastos ... pero si me hallaría en otra línea, por decirlo de algún modo.
> 
> En relación a lo que indicas Laborda escribe:
> 
> ...



Es que no es estrictamente necesario que se emita deuda tal y como se plantea la TMM. Su principal fundamento es que todo el gasto no financiado por impuestos se paga con nuevo dinero, según el artículo que has enlazado "los déficits públicos toman la forma de aumento de saldos netos de las reservas en el banco central y para las cuentas de ahorro de aquellos que reciben el gasto público neto".

Que se emita deuda o no y se pague interés por ello es totalmente accesorio, diría más, innecesario a todos los efectos, y probablemente llegado el caso, el estado por pura conveniencia desistiría de financiarse con deuda porque si va a disponer de toda la liquidez que necesite, ¿que necesidad tiene de financiarla?


Ahora, el error más grande que veo al arttículo, como sucede con todos los economistas de corte keynesiano o marxista, es la errónea concepción del ahorro como existencias de dinero. Son víctimas de la ilusión monetaria más simple.

Así que según Laborda, una vez el BdE emite tropecientos mil millones de neopesetas, estas se convierten automáticamente en ahorro!!!!

Esto no puede ser dicho seriamente por alguien que se dice economista.

El ahorro es consumo postergado, en forma de inversión en máquinas, fábricas, infraestructuras, etc. Su valor en términos monetarios en un sistema inflacionario es IRRELEVANTE. Porque como es evidente, el valor de los bienes de capital en términos de moneda nacional inflactada disminuye precisamente por la inflación monetaria.

En fin, no entiendo como cuestiones tan básicas pueden seguir creando adeptos.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Sep 2018)

¡¡¡Esto es increíble!!

Ninguna preocupación sobre tensiones comerciales; pasando por alto el comentario de James Bullard- presidente de la Fed de St. Louis- "La Reserva Federal debería postergar nuevas alzas de las tasas de interés porque la postura de la política monetaria ya está en un punto neutral o posiblemente restrictivo"; el indicador propio creado por Goldman Sachs "Bear Market Risk" a niveles que históricamente han precedido a un mercado bajista ( Goldman's Bear Market Indicator Shows Crash Dead Ahead, Asks "Should We Be Worried?" | Zero Hedge)

Oro y la plata subiendo, dólar bajando y ahí tenemos lo increíble las mineras bajando con fuerza.

Conclusión 1:
No se le ocurra luchar contra la agenda del mercado 

Conclusión 2: 

I Ching? astrología? cartas de tarot? No, no y no ... el auténtico Oráculo contemporáneo son "Los Solares": *estamos a las puertas de la gran caída de los metales*

Firmado y rubricado por:
Charizato21 
Reptiliano
Ignorar usuario
analfaburro mongolo v borrado, veismuler: haber estudiao gañan


----------



## kikepm (5 Sep 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> El dinero de las "financiación" tiene exactamente el mismo origen, pero en vez de inventarlo los estados lo inventa una institución privada cuyo interés no es el de la nación.
> 
> Para qué se necesitan intermediarios sino para ahogarse con intereses? es qué es eso mejor?



Los bancos comerciales no son instituciones privadas, sino extensiones del estado. 

El sistema de creación de dinero sin respaldo de ahorro real es consecuencia de los privilegios que el estado concede a estas instituciones, y modulada por los tipos de interés del banco central.


Los intereses que el estado otorga a las instituciones bancarias no son sino el pago por los servicios prestados. El sistema bancario y el estado intercambian servicios básicos para el control financiero de los individuos, en las siguientes formas:

- ayudan al estado a inflactar.
- realizan el control y supervisión del origen y destino del dinero que la gente tiene en sus CCs (lo que camuflan como persecución de dineros ilícitos, que no es tal sino una forma de obtener información del estado para obtener su cuota)..
- llevan a cabo la extracción de multas, gestión de pagos fiscales, etc.
- llevan a cabo el control de capitales en caso de corralitos.


A cambio de estas funciones indispensables para los estados modernos, se les premia con liquidez a bajos tipos y con la posibilidad de prestar a tipos mayores al estado, ya que este dinero en último término proviene de los pagadores de impuestos.

Así que quienes en realidad estamos ahogados en intereses pagados a la banca somos los ciudadanos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Lo de las mineras de MPs es algo INCREÍBLE... Se están pasando un HUEVO y eso que NO llevo ninguna, aunque NO por falta de "ganas", sino porque tengo echado el "freno de mano"...

Da la impresión de que quieren llevarlas adónde estaban en Diciembre del 2015... En algunas mineras de MPs, después de ver sus resultados, es absolutamente ABOMINABLE lo que están haciendo con ellas. Empiezo a "pensar" bastante mal al respecto: parece algo "organizado"...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (5 Sep 2018)

Mi opinión es que estas empresas son muy intensivas en capital, así que el mercado está descontando algún movidon gordo en dichos mercados que les va a afectar seriamente.


----------



## FranMen (5 Sep 2018)

Corregidme si me equivoco: paises extractores de materias primas—> devaluación de sus monedas—> precio materias que extraen ~= en su moneda, mucho más bajo en $, €, yuanes.
Situación ideal para Usa, Europa y China, siempre y cuando no quiebren, en cuyo caso cierre de minas, disminución de la producción, escasez y aumento de precio, eso sin contar que se afectarían también alimentos, hambre y disturbios en estos países y posible contagio a los ricos.
Si se puede estirar el chicle sin llegar a romperlo esto puede extenderse ad infinitum.
China ya ha iniciado a colonizar África: préstamos para puentes, carreteras, presas a cambio de bases y materias primas. Ramaphosa (platino, oro ya no) aplaudiendo hasta con las orejas


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2018)

Hola, MIP: "MOVIDÓN" claro que lo va a haber... Muchas mineras de MPs están endeudadas más allá de lo permisible, de manera que SÍ: tendrá que abrirse un proceso de concentración, aparte de que previsiblemente la producción tienda a bajar debido a que estos precios NO son sostenibles para muchas compañías.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Sep 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Mi opinión es que estas empresas son muy intensivas en capital, así que el mercado está descontando algún movidon gordo en dichos mercados que les va a afectar seriamente.



Al hilo de lo que comentas, pensando en otra posibilidad 

pudiera ser que ya descontaran "algún movidon gordo", el movidón de lla inminente bajada del metal, sencillamente se hayan adelantado a este colapso final de los metales; entonces en el momento que este se produzca - de aquí pocos días - la reacción de las mineras sea mucho menor por haber sido previamente realizado el descuento. Tal vez pudiera ser ...

---------- Post added 06-sep-2018 at 01:25 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Es que no es estrictamente necesario que se emita deuda tal y como se plantea la TMM.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Kipkem interesante tu post, dame dos días para darte argumentos de peso, por ejemplo cuando y donde ha funcionado históricamente la TMM y otros argumentos que contraponen los tuyos; esta vez quiero hacerlo con algo más de rigor - no quisiera ensuciar el hilo con algo algo alejado de los metales, pero pienso que necesario e interesante -


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21: Lo de las mineras de MPs es algo INCREÍBLE... Se están pasando un HUEVO y eso que NO llevo ninguna, aunque NO por falta de "ganas", sino porque tengo echado el "freno de mano"...
> 
> Da la impresión de que quieren llevarlas adónde estaban en Diciembre del 2015... En algunas mineras de MPs, después de ver sus resultados, es absolutamente ABOMINABLE lo que están haciendo con ellas. Empiezo a "pensar" bastante mal al respecto: parece algo "organizado"...
> 
> Saludos.



No solo metales preciosos, incluyendo platino, si no también otros materiales que disponen de fuerte demanda presente y futura, como el potasio o el litio, cuyas príncipales mineras, como intrepid potash y sqm, siguen el mismo camino. Es decir: reportan beneficios y, al día siguiente, se hunden en su cotización.

Por cierto, siempre me ha sorprendido que las gráficas de estas mineras replican casi exactamente las de las mineras de mps y siguen sus movimientos al instante. 

Es un misterio esto que hace pensar en cosas extrañas y fantásticas que nos alejan del mundo de lo real y nos tienta a mandar un correo a iker Jiménez, que últimamente parece el único periodista de masas que debate, informa y acierta en los asuntos importantes. 



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (6 Sep 2018)

No sólo metales:
Junta Nacional del Café
EXPORTACIONES DE CAFÉ SE CONTRAEN 22% EN PERIODO ENERO-JUNIO, POR CAIDA DE PRECIOS Y CONTRACCIÓN DE VENTAS 
Fecha: 0000-00-00 

- Productores demandan reprogramar pago de deuda cafetalera, canje de intereses por agroforestería y reactivar renovación de plantaciones.

- En regiones alistan protestas en el Día del Café Peruano, exigiendo solución y diálogo con Presidente Vizcarra.



Una caída del 22% registraron las exportaciones de café en el primer semestre del 2018, en comparación con el año anterior, debido a la fuerte caída de precios en el mercado internacional, y a la contracción de demanda por parte de la industria para el grano de café peruano.

Este año el valor de los embarques de café, según reporte de la Superintendencia Nacional de Aduanas, sumaron 135 millones 375 mil dólares en el periodo de enero a junio; contra 174 millones del 2017 en el mismo período, representando una caída de 22%. En cuanto al volumen, se registraron 1 millón 140 mil quintales, contra 1 millón 272 mil del año pasado. La diferencia es de 10% menor.

“Enfrentamos un período de fuerte crisis, que agobia la economía de las familias de productores. Acumulamos pérdidas varios años, y no vemos salida sino abandonar el cultivo del café, y migrar a las ciudades, a buscar trabajo, porque tampoco tenemos alternativa de otros cultivos, salvo la coca”, advirtió Tomás Córdova, presidente de la Junta Nacional del Café (JNC).

Dijo que el 16 de julio la JNC y dirigentes cafetaleros de Selva Central, demandaron al Ministro de Agricultura Gustavo Mostajo la implementación de varias medidas urgentes para mitigar la crisis cafetalera, sin tener hasta hoy respuesta. “Esta desatención alienta que se generen movilizaciones y protestas, que no queremos, pero no hay otra forma de hacerse escuchar”, manifestó Córdova.

Refirió que recién en junio terminaron de embarcarse lo saldos de la cosecha del 2017, y que en el segundo semestre se esperaba embarcar 4 millones 400 mil quintales, previéndose un volumen hasta diciembre de 5 millones 600 mil quintales, por un valor de 680 millones de dólares, contra 726 millones del año 2017.

Deudas y protestas

Córdova indicó que las organizaciones cooperativas y dirigentes de federaciones de productores han expresado su voluntad de honrar la deuda cafetalera, para lo cual requieren una reprogramación del pago de cuotas del capital, y un canje de los intereses por la siembra de árboles forestales, que facilitaría al gobierno recuperar estos montos mediante la venta de bonos de captura de carbono.

“Resolveríamos un problema social, económico y ambiental de forma simultánea, y el Estado saldría ganando. Nos dicen ‘su propuesta es interesante, factible’, pero no hay en el MINAGRI con quien trabajarla. Esta dejadez alienta se generen tensiones y protestas no deseadas”, agregó el presidente de la JNC.

“La deuda cafetalera, en las actuales circunstancias de bajos precios, altos costos, y contracción en el mercado, es imposible de honrar. Busquemos una salida de forma realista. La desidia y desatención a los peruanos del campo también es corrupción. Por eso queremos que el Presidente Martín Vizcarra atienda y resuelva nuestras demandas”, insistió Córdova.

Añadió que en varias regiones los productores se preparan para celebrar el Día del Café Peruano con acciones de protesta, vista la indiferencia gubernamental. “Diálogo oportuno, es democracia, y forma efectiva de combatir la corrupción”, finalizó.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Uno de los mejores indicadores de lo que pueden hacer las Materias Primas es el Cobre y que, junto al Petróleo, es uno de los más fiables para intentar "adelantar" los acontecimientos económicos y, por añadidura, los financieros.

Bien, en su momento, ya avisé de que el Cobre se estaba girando peligrosamente y ya vemos cómo su comportamiento se ha trasladado al resto de las Materias Primas. Y los que andáis metidos en acciones de ese sector haríais bien en ir vigilando a ese metal... No sé si acabará rebotando, pero tiene una tendencia bajista muy acusada y el objetivo mínimo todavía está lejos. Y os recuerdo que hace años ACERTÉ plenamente el movimiento que hizo y que tiene bastantes "números" para repetirse. NO digo que el mismo proceso se vaya a producir de inmediato, pero ya habrá tiempo de volver a ello en pocos meses...

El que se ha mantenido al margen de lo que ha hecho el Dólar ha sido el Petróleo y que se ha mostrado bastante inmune... Uno más de los "misterios" que nos rodean en materia económica... o más bien de las artimañas financieras que existen en un mundo totalmente contaminado por los famosos Derivados financieros. ¿Cómo coño queréis que se implemente un Patrón Oro? Y las explicaciones que he leído por aquí prefiero no analizarlas, pero se rebaten MUY FÁCILMENTE: Decirle a los que tienen 200 "gallinas" que en el mejor de los casos se van a quedar con 2... y a lo mejor NI ESO.

Por cierto, en Asia los gestores profesionales están recomendando a los "Súper ricos" que aumenten la ponderación del Oro en sus carteras. En mi Blog de Rankia he dejado el enlace y que es de aquella zona geográfica.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (6 Sep 2018)

Hola fernandojcg.

En un principio, el petróleo debe seguir los dictados de la oferta y la demanda y en ese caso, el precio estaría reflejando que la oferta es inferior a la demanda, estamos tirando de reservas (inventarios) y por ello el precio del petróleo esta muy fuerte.

Pero a estas alturas de la película, la manipulación de los bancos centrales incluida la FED, es tan implacable que si quisieran, el precio del petróleo estaría mas bajo. De alguna manera quieren mantener el precio Brent entre 70 y 80$, probablemente a consecuencia de sus acuerdos con Arabia Saudi y tal vez, para mantener un precio lo suficientemente elevado para financiar el shale oil.

Desde 2014 prácticamente solo se invierte en shale oil y por lo tanto el decline de los viejos campos de petróleo no puede ser compensado por nuevos proyectos. Esto hace imposible aumentar la producción de petróleo en los próximos cuatro o cinco años. Esta posibilidad, que debería ser muy alcista para el precio del petróleo, queda anulada con la reciente devaluación de las divisas emergentes, que ha colocado el precio del petróleo en divisa local, en máximos históricos (muy por encima del año 2008) en númerosos países emergentes. Brasil, Turquia, Argentina incluso la India, tienen serios problemas con el precio del petróleo. La demanda en estos países no solo no subirá (excepto en la India) sino que puede caer notablemente. Y además la crisis se esta trasladando a otros países como Sudáfrica, Mexico, Indonesia y alguno mas.

El futuro es incierto por estos dos factores compensatorios, y puede prolongar la situación de impass en Occidente. Al menos el euro, yen, dólar no sufren con la devaluación, de momento.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2018 at 10:35 ----------

Por otro lado, me he fijado en los precios del oro y plata. Desde el martes, parece que quieren frenar su bajada e incluso comenzar a subir. Puede ser un punto de inflexión, la fuerte caída del martes y quedar reflejado en el COT del viernes, una posición históricamente alcista para los metales preciosos.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (6 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que comentas, pensando en otra posibilidad
> 
> pudiera ser que ya descontaran "algún movidon gordo", el movidón de lla inminente bajada del metal, sencillamente se hayan adelantado a este colapso final de los metales; entonces en el momento que este se produzca - de aquí pocos días - la reacción de las mineras sea mucho menor por haber sido previamente realizado el descuento. Tal vez pudiera ser ...



Yo iba mas por el cauce de las subidas de interés, si tienes mucha deuda una subida del 1% del conste de la financiación va a dejar reventadas a muchas empresas (y a algún que otro gobierno emergente o no tanto).

Está claro que los precios no ayudan, pero si encima vas apalancado hasta las cachas... además que aquí, como en la construcción, los ciclos son largos y la inercia enorme, aunque veas venir la bola de guano no tienes tiempo de pararla porque ya has empezado con la rueda del proyecto.


----------



## veismuler (6 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ¡¡¡Esto es increíble!!
> 
> Ninguna preocupación sobre tensiones comerciales; pasando por alto el comentario de James Bullard- presidente de la Fed de St. Louis- "La Reserva Federal debería postergar nuevas alzas de las tasas de interés porque la postura de la política monetaria ya está en un punto neutral o posiblemente restrictivo"; el indicador propio creado por Goldman Sachs "Bear Market Risk" a niveles que históricamente han precedido a un mercado bajista ( Goldman's Bear Market Indicator Shows Crash Dead Ahead, Asks "Should We Be Worried?" | Zero Hedge)
> 
> ...




charitazo...ya veo que salgo ahí en tu post...gracias..

He dicho que no iba a poner más post en este hilo del megalómano y sus acólitos. Pero ya sabes, por alusiones y para darte respuesta.

Que eres un ser que mama en aumentativo y que te guste estar de rodillas es algo característico tuyo...¡que le vamos a hacer¡..

Me gustaría que no me mencionaras más...pero si sigues faltando pues tendrás la respuesta adecuada...

Como lo tuyo es el pasto y para despedirme,,,,hala majo... a pastar...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# antorob: Tú dominas más que yo el tema del Petróleo, pero entiendo que una desaceleración mundial -que ya ha comenzado- debería reflejarse en la demanda y, posiblemente, el precio no esté reflejando la auténtica REALIDAD. Está claro que lo tienen "anclado" en un rango determinado que parece que ya les va bien a unos y a otros... es decir, los que "cortan el bacalao".

Pues, SÍ, el COT dice una cosa que, históricamente, ha sido muy alcista para los MPs, pero de momento parece que los Hedge Funds dominan la "partida" con sus Cortos... En fin, yo esperaría un poco más de "claridad", aunque estos precios me "invitan" a hacer algo en FÍSICO.

# Charizato21: Pasa del individuo ese... Ciertamente, NO deberías haberle nombrado, aunque la etiqueta se va a quedar en el hilo y NO es mía. Debe ser de un "acólito"...

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (6 Sep 2018)

Gracias por lo de individuo.... Viniendo de un creído como tú? Pues que quieres que te diga... Eres tremendo.... Cuando mascullas.... Me pones cachondo.....
Hace un tiempo que no dices eso de..... Eso también lo sé o lo he estudiado.... Trastorno de la personalidad por histrionismo.... Háztelo mirar...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2018)

Haztelo mirar... Igual tienes "pluma" y NO te has dado cuenta... Y se me ha acabado el tiempo para ti.

¡Adiós!


----------



## veismuler (6 Sep 2018)

Adiós megalomaniaco.....


----------



## Most (6 Sep 2018)

Eso de que "lo desmintió Jim Rogers", discúlpeme MIP pero lo que dice éste señor ni me va ni me viene. Su postura pro-metal es obtusa, no ve los problemas subyacentes bien por ceguera o bien por propio interés (me inclino por lo segundo).
Éste señor lleva vaticinando un mercado de metales 30 veces su precio y el colapso de la economía desde antes si cabe, por lo tanto no me parece una referencia ni por lo tanto objetivo. 

Como he comentado claramente en el post, tomando el sistema de transacciones actual, el capital que se mueve en derivados... en fin, todo movimiento o inversión tuviese que estar respaldada por oro, éste tendría que multiplicar su valor centenares de veces. 
Si truco las cartas y elijo las transacciones que debe cubrir, elimino derivados (porque son caca y no me gustan) etc, al final claro que me salen las cuentas, eso si, si tomo los parámetros que yo quiero, no lo que se mueve hoy por hoy.

Como también he dicho, para un patrón oro habría de suceder un reset y en ello mucha, muchísima gente perdería miles y miles de millones y eso no sucederá sin una gran guerra.

Ojo no se equivoque, deseo un patrón oro como el que más, pero siendo objetivo y centrándome en las cifras de "la economía real".


----------



## MIP (6 Sep 2018)

No hablo de Rogers, sino de Rickards, en cualquier caso ambos muy cualificados, pero no exentos de posibles fallos. 

No es que sea firme defensor del patrón oro como tal, pero si de un enfoque diferente de la economía, y desde luego no el actual del patrón deuda que tenemos.


----------



## Most (6 Sep 2018)

Disculpe la confusión al redactar el nombre, tiene usted razón, me ha pillado viendo un vídeo del susodicho y se me ha "colado" su nombre. A pesar de ello, mi premisa es aplicable tanto en uno como en el otro.

En la animadversión por el "patrón deuda" si coincidimos, en el "patrón oro" si soy un firme defensor, algo que funcionaba nunca debió ser cambiado, pero la guerra exige de ingentes cantidades de dinero y a nuestro "amigo" Nixon no le quedaba otra. 
Aunque también es una posición partidista la mía, que es bien sabida mi afición al físico.

Si todo el metal del mundo, el almacenado en manos privadas y públicas, bancos centrales y demás instituciones saliese a cubrir dicho patrón, aún así, el precio debería añadir varios ceros para cubrir las transacciones comerciales mundiales que se hacen en un día, ya no digo anualmente.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2018)

Hola, MIP: Jim Rickards tiene algún libro interesante, pero convendrás conmigo en que es parte "interesada" en el mundillo de los MPs.

Por supuesto que yo y la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí preferimos un "Patrón Oro" o más bien el que sería más lógico: el "Patrón Bimetálico" y que sustituyó a uno mucho más antiguo, el "Patrón Plata"...

Y el "Patrón Oro" tampoco fue una "panacea" o dejamos de lado que en la práctica se abandonó las veces que se consideró oportuno, como por ejemplo al comenzar la 1ª Guerra Mundial. De hecho, el "Patrón Oro" como tal funcionó en un período de tiempo muy escaso: de 1872 a 1914... Antes y después, "claros oscuros".

Evidentemente, NADIE con un mínimo "sentido común" quiere esta espiral de DEUDA INTERMINABLE y que nos va a abocar a un FINAL nada deseable... perooooo lo que indica Most es lo mismo que decía yo en otro post: los que MANEJAN este COTARRO NO lo van a dejar perder sin antes provocar una auténtica HECATOMBE mundial... Ese es el problema y NO el darle un determinado valor al Oro para anular todo este SINSENTIDO.

Por cierto, hoy compra en Oro y Plata FÍSICOS. Y puede que bajen mucho más, pero para mí están en "precio", así que nos hemos tirado al "ruedo"...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (6 Sep 2018)

Está claro, es mejor anclarse a un patrón que a lo que prometa un político. Mejor el oro que el humo (aunque no perfecto).
Es absurdo correlacionar todo lo que hay en el mundo con todo el oro, pero más absurdo es creer en nuestros dirigentes cuando día tras día nos están demostrando quienes son.
Que nadie espere que el oro se revalorice hasta valer tanto como todo lo demás, pero que tampoco espere que en unos años los billetitos valgan algo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# FranMen: ¿El "absurdo"?

"A diario violan nuestros derechos y libertades, y si oponemos resistencia férrea nos llaman radicales: radical es que en pleno Siglo XXI, más de la mitad del mundo no tenga futuro alguno, esté bien visto ser un listo que al pueblo robe, hablar de Cristo y no hacer nada por los pobres, que la violencia del Estado sea contestada con flores, que si no encajas en lo ABSURDO te exijan que te amoldes". "Radical" en Un café con Gudrun Ensslin (Pablo Hasél).

Yo estoy en los MPs porque tengo que buscar medidas "preventivas" para proteger parte de mi Patrimonio o al menos intentarlo... NO me interesan las "revalorizaciones" per se... perooooo tampoco les haré "ascos" si llegan. Y creo que la mayoría de los "metaleros" comparten esa posición.

Y dejo esto para aquellos que siguen pensando que España va de "puta madre"... aunque NO lo van a leer.

¿Señal de alerta? El INE revisa a la baja el PIB y el Tesoro suda en la subasta

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (7 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, MIP: Jim Rickards tiene algún libro interesante, pero convendrás conmigo en que es parte "interesada" en el mundillo de los MPs.



Por supuesto. Pero es la típica persona que sabes que, aunque no acierte ni el 20% de lo que pronostica, siempre es interesante de escuchar porque tiene unos conocimientos vastos.

Eso si es densísimo de escuchar el mamón, tienes que tener el inglés a tope de power para seguirle, tanto oyendo como leyéndole.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2018)

Como siempre este reducto trata de encontrar respuesta al muchos de los problemas que subyacen en la realidad económica actual.

Me ha gustado el comentario del compañero *kikepm* a cerca de la eliminación teórica de la deuda y su sustitución por simple emisión de moneda para la financiación estatal.

Habrá quienes lo consideren algo lógico y necesario...sobre todo los funcionarios y jubilados...quizá la empresa privada o los cuenta ajena no lo consideren tan "ideal"

Pero no nos extrañemos, hace nada aportaba *fernando* un link dónde don Pedro presidente de los españoles por decisión ¿popular?, preparaba el terreno para aumentar el techo del gasto...¿le aplaudimos?


Que os parece si le decimos a todas la amas de casa que hacen números para poder llegar a fin de mes que no hay problema, que pueden ir al supermercado y llenar el carro de la compra, que ya se pagará...¿cuando?....da igual...ya se pagará.

¿y los hipotecados?...¿les decimos que podrán aplazar su deuda 20 años?...no, mejor 50, así la mayoría ya habrán palmado.

¿patrón oro?...no lo veremos, y no por que no pudiera funcionar con los pertinentes cambios adaptativos...teóricamente sí se podría hacer funcionar, pero sería más complicado para los expoliadores del sistema hacerse con su botín, sobre todo vía inflación...no la olvidéis...esa rapiña negra que en una generación fulmina los ahorros de una vida, y que de usarse el oro, lo tendría más complicado.


Dicho esto, solo recordaros otro buen articulo añadido por Fernando sobre el precio de la factura eléctrica...algo que a los españolitos de a pie parece no preocuparles, pero que sin embargo otros temas de más actualidad y menos repercusión sobre sus bolsillos,como los huesos del caudillo o los lazos amarillos sí están de moda...o se hace por que estén.


Como diría don *frisch*...nada nuevo bajo el sol...

difícil aprender algo nuevo en los tiempos que corren, pero al menos lo intentamos, y si por aquí se deja caer algo interesante, trataremos como mínimo de intentar comprenderlo.

Buen viernes a todos, y entrada de fin de semana...el verano da sus últimos coletazos, aprovéchenlo, que los inviernos pueden ser largos y duros, que al menos nos quede un buen recuerdo de este último período estival.


----------



## FranMen (7 Sep 2018)

Don Fernando, yo se que me entiende perfectamente, pero para que quede meridianamente claro para los demás: si el oro llega a los 50000$ será no porque el oro suba si no porque el dólar baje. Dicho con otras palabras: con una onza no se podrá comprar un pequeño apartamento.
Refugio: lugar habitable donde resguardarse de las inclemencias. Que nadie espere una mansión de lujo.
Dicho esto me remito a tus palabras, tener un 10% del capital o el equivalente a 1-2 años de supervivencia en metales preciosos. Más es poco aconsejable y endeudarse, como alguno pretende, es peligroso, salvo que sea experto especulador y en un momento determinado (que no es el de hoy)


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Yo creo que la mayor parte de los que escribimos en este hilo nos entendemos perfectamente, pero también está claro que lo hacemos para esa "mayoría silenciosa" que nos lee y que es bastante grande... No en vano estos hilos llevan ya casi 4 millones de visitas y son un referente en la Red.

Mira, FranMen, he estudiado muy profundamente la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar, al igual que otras que fueron todavía PEORES, aunque sean más desconocidas y la conclusión que saqué es que quiénes se "libraron" fue porque poseyeron MPs y/o Dólares estadounidenses. Es decir, lo que se consideró DINERO en aquellos momentos tan tenebrosos para la población.

¿A qué viene esto? Sencillo: En Enero de 1919, una Onza de Plata valía aproximadamente 12 Marcos alemanes. A fines de 1923, una Onza de Plata valía 543.750.000.000 de Marcos alemanes. ¿Y el Oro? 170 vs 87.000.000.000.000...

Evidentemente, también los precios fueron otros, pero desde luego los MPs fueron algo más que un "refugio"...

Que 1923 queda muy lejos... SÍ, pero la Hiperinflacion de Yugoslavia sucedió hace muy pocas décadas y fue PEOR que la de la República de Weimar...

Yo, FranMen, soy partidario de poseer en MPs entre el 20%-25% del Patrimonio libre de Deuda y dejando de lado el montante que se pueda poseer en Bienes raíces. Ese tanto por ciento nos podría proporcionar BASTANTES AÑOS de supervivencia en determinados supuestos y, evidentemente, MUY EXTREMOS, por tanto NADA deseables.

Y SÍ, coincido contigo en que comprar MPs endeudándose es la PEOR opción financiera que se puede acometer... Tanto si la tendencia es favorable como si no. Lo mejor SIEMPRE es reducir la Deuda personal que se pueda poseer.

Saludos.


----------



## Vilux (7 Sep 2018)

Most dijo:


> ...el precio debería añadir varios ceros para cubrir las transacciones comerciales mundiales que se hacen en un día, ya no digo anualmente.



Te equivocas. Todos los paises comercian entre sí: yo te doy una cosa y tu me das otra. Solo hay que cubrir la diferencia al cabo de un perio de determinado de tiempo.


----------



## plastic_age (7 Sep 2018)

http://www.kitco.com/LFgif/ag0365nys.gif
La plata está demasiado barata, para mí es un signo de comprar, pero eso de que la plata es un metal que además de precioso es industrial, y el oro sólo metal precioso, pienso que si tuviera dinero compraría oro, pero bueno, dicen que la plata es el oro de los pobres


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2018)

Bueno, plastic_age, el "formato" MÁS COMÚN de DINERO a lo largo de la Historia ha sido el de la Plata... Por tanto, SÍ que ha sido la más asequible, de manera que si no se puede comprar Oro, a las malas, la Plata también cumplirá la misma función que tuvo durante milenios.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Sep 2018)

Como ya se ha comentado por aquí , la plata es la parte mas especulativa de los mp's
La plata acentúa mas las subidas y las bajadas , el oro es mas estable en el tiempo.
Dentro de la política no especulativa de los metaleros , en la que yo me incluyo , el tener mas oro , para mi es una posición ultradefensiva , y el poseer mas plata , es una posición mas especulativa ,,, encontrar el equilibrio personal en los 2 metales esta el éxito y la tranquilidad personal.
Personalmente desde hace 2 años solo compro plata , pero a los precios que esta no descarto comprar algo mas de oro.
Mi gran dilema personal es encontrar algo fuera de los mp's que me deje dormir tranquilo , me mantengo en cash por si sale ese " algo ".
Me gustaría poder ser lo mas independiente del sistema posible y mi próximo dilema a corto es poner placas solares en casa , cosa que me permitiría leer sobre puertas giratorias sin que me provoque una úlcera en el futuro. Actualmente existe ya la tecnología para pensar en plazos de amortización de unos 25 años , demasiado tiempo para mi , por culpa de las baterías . Me estoy planteando diversificar en comprar ahora las placas solares y algún molinillo , para pasado un año o 2 comprar baterías y mandar a tpc las eléctricas. Pero solo es un proyecto , tengo que estudiarlo bien.

saludos a todo y gracias por los grandes comentarios.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2018)

Hola, timi: Bueno, eso de que la Plata es más "especulativa"... ¡Uf! Dependerá de cuál sea el "objetivo" en su adquisición. Si es para intentar "ganar" dinero puede serlo, de la misma manera que también se puede perder mucho con ella.

Si el "objetivo" es ATESORARLA por si vienen esos "peores momentos" que algunos creemos que pueden producirse en el futuro, pues podría suponer uno de los activos que solucionarán muchos "problemas".

Por eso mismo, a mí en lo personal, me tiene sin cuidado el "ruido" de la cotización... Y si un día "explota" a lo BESTIA y lo veo, entonces habrá llegado el momento de "intercambiar" parte de ella por otro activo que me pueda proporcionar "protección".

Luego, para aquellos que tienen una mediana edad, la Plata puede constituir una parte esencial en un "Plan de Pensiones" o también como una "herencia" que dejar a nuestros más allegados.

Y, timi, NO creo que en estos momentos haya NADA donde colocar una parte del Cash que poseas. Quizás, en las mineras de MPs haya cosas interesantes, pero hay que entender y si no es el caso, mejor pasar de ellas. Además, creo que todavía pueden caer más y NO precisamente ahora, sino más adelante, cuando llegue la OSTIA en las Bolsas americanas.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2018)

La duda de invertir en oro o plata, debería de ser una duda alentadora, pues para llegar a ella, hay que haber entendido previamente que esos dos metales son un modo eficiente para tratar de salvaguardar un % del patrimonio de los vaivenes en épocas de recesión profunda.

Como vivimos en el primer mundo, y dentro de este, usamos una moneda/divisa de las más poderosas sobre el globo, la encrucijada de los metales es más pronunciada...pero pensémoslo de otro modo; si por ejemplo perteneciéramos al tercer mundo y corriéramos el peligro de una inflación galopante en un futuro cercano, el poder adquisitivo de nuestra renta per cápita media tampoco nos permitiría obtener una gran cantidad de protección frente a una gran crisis.

Un norte americano con trabajo estable, puede disponer anualmente de unos 40.000$ de los cuales si tiene la vivienda pagada, puede destinar una gran parte al ahorro, y dentro de ese ahorro quizá pueda dedicar unos 10.000$ a metales.

Un indio o un marroquí, o un chino, pueden tener un retorno bruto anual de unos 5000$...por mucha inflación que se espere poco pueden rascar de ese monto para dedicarlo al ahorro, y más concretamente a los metales.

En conclusión, la protección frente a recesiones o hiperinflación para estos países resulta muy compleja, pues lo que en el primer mundo es una opción aceptable, pero poco valorada dada la fortaleza de la divisa, en el tercer y segundo mundo se vuelve una opción poco práctica dado el escaso poder de ahorro...y a pesar de ello, estadísticamente nos superan en gran parte de esos países (hablo de la piel de toro).

Que nos cojan confesados...o mejor con oro o plata suficientes, si el destino futuro hace que por algún motivo, las divisas refugio sufren algún revés inesperado...mientras tanto, permitámonos el lujo, de poder "equivocarnos" al destinar algo de nuestro excedente ahorrativo hacia alguna hermosa onza de oro o plata de vez en cuando.

Más vale errar por haberlo intentado, que no haberlo intentado nunca y haber perdido la oportunidad de precisarla en un futuro.

Pensemos en los que no pueden por mucho que lo intenten, y solo por haber nacido en el lugar "equivocado".

*timi* :

Powerwall | La batería Tesla para el hogar

Esto es solo el principio...verás como en breve salen legislaciones en contra de este tipo de instalaciones autónomas...o de usarlas, deberás abonar un impuesto a la "autonomía eléctrica"...en 5 años o menos, el costo de este tipo de instalaciones dudo que supere los 3000€...pero algo nos harán para evitar su uso y difusión.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Mochuelo (8 Sep 2018)

Fernandojcg dixit:


> Luego, para aquellos que tienen una mediana edad, la Plata puede constituir una parte esencial en un "Plan de Pensiones" o también como una "herencia" que dejar a nuestros más allegados.



No creo que sea solo para los de mediana edad. A mis hijos tienen una hucha aparte donde ponen los monedones con animalicos que les regalo. Las monedas del tesoro las llamamos y es nuestro secretito . Y si fuese de edad más avanzada (creo que aún puedo incluirme en mediana edad ienso en vista del paronama creo que seria una opción asequible y eficaz.

Timi dixit:


> Como ya se ha comentado por aquí , la plata es la parte mas especulativa de los mp's
> La plata acentúa mas las subidas y las bajadas , el oro es mas estable en el tiempo.
> Dentro de la política no especulativa de los metaleros , en la que yo me incluyo , el tener mas oro , para mi es una posición ultradefensiva , y el poseer mas plata , es una posición mas especulativa ,,, encontrar el equilibrio personal en los 2 metales esta el éxito y la tranquilidad personal.
> Personalmente desde hace 2 años solo compro plata , pero a los precios que esta no descarto comprar algo mas de oro.
> ...



Estoy en una situación parecida, ya tengo 14 placas, pero sin batería y conectado aún a la red pública y por ahora no termina de convencerme. Este invierno con datos más significativos veré si puedo hacer el tpc a las eléctricas y ganas no faltan.
Personalmente los Mps me han proporcionada esa "tranquilidad personal" para afrontar el incierto futuro y desde hace tres años he entrado en la acciones mineras y creo que pueden ofrecer un apalancamiento muy interesante. Ciertamente son más volátiles y riesgosas pero hay opciones dentro del sector que no requieren mucho "estudio" (empresas de regalias como Royal Gold , Franco Nevada, Wheaton M. P. y Osisko R. y Newmont). Si quieres meterte en Juniors e exploradores ya es otra cosa y hay que usar "condón" pero alla pueden encontrarse las "perlas" referidas por Fernando.

Para los que quieran soñar un rato con un apretón corto les dejo un enlace a un articulo de Adam Hamilton donde describe que puede significar las tan cacareadas posiciones COT en oro y plata. Espero que sea descriptivo de que esta por acontecer.Por cierto tengo curiosidad de ver las que publican hoy.

Bueno, no me enroolo más. Buen fin de samana atodos.
Record Gold/Silver Shorts! | Gold Eagle


----------



## timi (8 Sep 2018)

Paketazo , justamente la aparición de esas baterías , son las que permiten poder poner plazo de amortización a mi instalación , antes no se amortizaba nunca.
No tengo ninguna duda de que algo inventaran para mantener el cortijo , pero es que al final tenemos que mirar para nosotros y nuestra salud mental , de no hacerlo corremos el riesgo de ser una oveja mas en el rebaño de por vida. No aspiro a ganar el partido , con meter algún gol me quedo satisfecho.:
De todas formas no será tan fácil justificar un nuevo impuesto en esto , podrían ponerlo para las batería , pero eso también afectaría a la industria del automóvil eléctrico y eso ya es una pelea de gallos importante.
De momento pagas mas si tienes fotovoltaica y estas dado de alta a las eléctricas ,,, en un plazo de 2-3 años será rentable decirle al señor endesa que pase a recoger su contador,,,, será divertido ver como paran eso.

Saludos y buen fin de semana

---------- Post added 08-sep-2018 at 06:54 ----------

Fernando , el tema mineras , tal como comentas , yo no domino este mundo y entrar me daría inseguridad , lo he mirado , pero no me siento seguro y creo que pasaré ,,, prefiero plantas mas arboles y dedicar ese tiempo a los cuidados de esos frutales.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, parece que el hilo ya está tomando la velocidad de "crucero" que le caracteriza. Y lo digo por las valiosas aportaciones que se están realizando.

# paketazo: Bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas en tu último post, entre otras cosas porque es la auténtica REALIDAD. SIEMPRE se comenta que el Oro se está desplazando hacia Oriente y es VERDAD, pero NO se beneficia toda su población de ello. De hecho, la posesión FÍSICA per cápita es prácticamente SIMBÓLICA en relación a Occidente y te incluyo ahí a nuestro país.

Un buen ejemplo, y que me llamó mucho la atención en su momento, es el de Vietnam. Allí el Oro es el "TOP" en cuanto a lo que se considera DINERO y hemos de tener en cuenta el esfuerzo que hace esa gente para poseerlo, además pagando un fuerte plus ya que mucho procede del contrabando. Y todo ello tiene un valor añadido si consideramos las enormes vicisitudes por las que ha pasado ese país.

Y dejo esto... 

Anticorrupción pide no investigar la cuenta en Suiza del Rey Juan Carlos porque era "inviolable"

Y SÍ... la "JUSTICIA" sigue siendo igual para TODOS... Jajaja.

Por cierto, hoy he tenido un "sueño" bastante raro y me gustaría despejar la duda con la que me he despertado: ¿Existe alguna filmación o fotos de la entrada a la cárcel del "pavo" emparentado? En fin, es que igual me lo perdí...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Sep 2018)

Mochuelo dijo:


> ....
> 
> Para los que quieran soñar un rato con un apretón corto les dejo un enlace a un articulo de Adam Hamilton donde describe que puede significar las tan cacareadas posiciones COT en oro y plata. Espero que sea descriptivo de que esta por acontecer.Por cierto tengo curiosidad de ver las que publican hoy.
> 
> ...




Muy buen artículo, si, pero no dicen cuando. Este otro más corto de los Solares - 6 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2018, 9:45 A.M. ARKADIUSZ SIEROŃ, PHD - se la juegan con un pronóstico

¿Qué implica realmente el informe reciente de CoT sobre los precios del oro?

"""""https://www.sunshineprofits.com/gold-silver/free-alerts/what-do-recent-cot-report-really-imply-gold-prices/""""

Resumen:

El precio del oro probablemente se disparará.

El posicionamiento extremo actual no es el más bajista.
En realidad, los especuladores fueron constantemente cortos en el período 1996-2001. 
La perspectiva fundamental actual es bastante bajista para el oro, lo que significa que precios más bajos estan por llegar.
Si apostamos en base a la historia reciente, diríamos que los precios del oro permanecerán en un* tono bajista al menos hasta la declaración del FOMC de septiembre. *El oro necesita un disparador para revertir su tendencia a la baja y esa reunión crucial de la Fed podría ser un evento así. ¡Manténganse al tanto!

……

Kipkem En relación a mi replica en defensa de la TMM, la dejo, no la haré debo estudiar mucho antes; más después de leer el siguiente artículo de hace unos días, de Daniel Lacalle, ¡parece como si hubiera leído este hilo! A través de Mises Wire: 

“En esta era de ficción monetaria, uno tiende a leer todo tipo de opiniones indocumentadas y equivocadas sobre la política monetaria. Sin embargo, si hay uno que realmente es exasperante: ciencia ficción TMM.”

""""https://mises.org/es/wire/los-gobiernos-impagan-deuda-m%C3%A1s-de-lo-que-crees""""


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2018)

Bueno, Charizato21, las "fórmulas" de Lacalle TAMPOCO son para tirar "cohetes"...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, Charizato21, las "fórmulas" de Lacalle TAMPOCO son para tirar "cohetes"...
> 
> Saludos.



A día de hoy es el principal asesor de Pablo Casado en su programa económico; No, no coincido; pretendía indicar con ese texto, muy interesante, que para poder argumentar tengo estudiar el asunto muy muy profundamente, que me va llevar mucho tiempo. 

Una curiosidad de un premio Nobel que está en la otra orilla del pensamiento económico, publicado en estos días:

"Por qué todos los economistas deben aprender lecciones antes de la próxima recesión. Joseph Stiglitz"

Why all economists must learn lessons before next US downturn | Joseph Stiglitz | Business | The Guardian


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2018)

NO compares a Stiglitz con Lacalle... NADA que ver entre alguien que PIENSA y un "abrazafarolas"... Y, últimamente, sigo bastante lo que está escribiendo Stiglitz y se muestra bastante LUCIDO, al menos desde mi particular punto de vista.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (8 Sep 2018)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Fernandojcg dixit:
> 
> 
> No creo que sea solo para los de mediana edad. A mis hijos tienen una hucha aparte donde ponen los monedones con animalicos que les regalo. Las monedas del tesoro las llamamos y es nuestro secretito . Y si fuese de edad más avanzada (creo que aún puedo incluirme en mediana edad ienso en vista del paronama creo que seria una opción asequible y eficaz.
> ...





dejando claro que no domino el tema ( que eso no es necesario que lo puntualiceo ),,, mirando al precio que esta por ejemplo franco nevada corp , esta a 80,40 la acción y con un valor máximo de 110 este ultimo año ,,, no entiendo donde esta el chollo , si estuviera a precio de 2015 lo entendería , pero al actual no lo veo , es mas , por el histórico que tiene es mas fácil que baje a 60 . Después de un crash global si que lo veo , pero ahora no.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2018)

Hola, timi: Las mineras que te ha citado Mochuelo son de las más "defensivas" dentro del sector, ya que pertenecen a las que se conocen como de Regalías. Esas compañías se caracterizan por estar bastante bien desde el punto de vista financiero, es decir que tienen poca deuda y sus retornos futuros suelen ser SIEMPRE muy interesantes. Resumiendo: por su carácter "defensivo", NI en las caídas NI en las subidas acompañan a la misma velocidad al resto de las mineras extractoras de MPs.

De las citadas por Mochuelo, me gusta Osisko, a pesar del fuerte castigo sufrido y que es INJUSTIFICADO viendo sus últimos resultados. Otra muy interesante es la que tiene en cartera LPMCL y es McEwing Mining Inc. (MUX). El otro día leí un informe técnico sobre sus últimas perforaciones y tiene por fundamentales una "pinta" muy buena. Con Paciencia acabará dando muchas satisfacciones a sus accionistas.

Eso NO quita para que en estos momentos espere un fuerte rebote cuando la caída actual se frene, ya que tampoco espero que los "Solares" acierten en su "catastrofismo", aunque NUNCA se sabe... En cualquier caso, yo he comprado FÍSICO porque estos precios me resultan sumamente atractivos para dejarlos pasar.

Sin embargo, hay que estar muy atentos a lo que puedan hacer las Bolsas americanas y es que cuando se peguen una Ostia, aunque sea "mediana", las mineras de MPs también recibirían en el impacto inicial para más tarde subir bastante, al menos eso es lo que me dice MÍ "lógica" y que puede estar acertada o no... eso ya se verá en su momento, si es que llega.

Y dejo el COT publicado ayer...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - September 7, 2018

Es CLARAMENTE ALCISTA...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2018)

¿Han dicho algo sobre esto los massMIERDA?

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...on-espia-no-tripulado-en-las-costas-de-espana

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (9 Sep 2018)

Timi dixix:


timi dijo:


> dejando claro que no domino el tema ( que eso no es necesario que lo puntualiceo ),,, mirando al precio que esta por ejemplo franco nevada corp , esta a 80,40 la acción y con un valor máximo de 110 este ultimo año ,,, no entiendo donde esta el chollo , si estuviera a precio de 2015 lo entendería , pero al actual no lo veo , es mas , por el histórico que tiene es mas fácil que baje a 60 . Después de un crash global si que lo veo , pero ahora no.
> 
> saludos



Quizás sea que tu buscabas "chollos" y yo me referia más a opción más segura. Si bien Fernando ya hecho buenos comentarios queria perlifar algunos puntos:

¿en que moneda miras la cotización? a mi me sale que cotiza a 60,01 dolares americanos en mínimos anuales y máximos anuales de 80,06. Los precios mínimos del 2015 van por unos 40,39. Los tomare como referencia para explicar a donde quiero llegar. Según tu "entenderias" que fuese un chollo si hubiera bajado a 40, 39 (la mitad del máximo anual de 80) así que digamos como hipotesis operativa que si puedes doblar en un año es un chollo. Resulta que FNV ha perdido un 25 % desde máximos. Pero miremos un poco hacía atras. Ponte el gráfico a todo página y a periodo máximo. Su punto máximo de cotización en el 2012 cuando los precios del oro estaban cerca de máximos de 1900 dolares la onza cotizaba practicamente a los mismos precios (60,70-60,85) a precios de oro bastante inferiores. El 20/10/2008 en el fondo de la crisis cerro sobre 10,21 (estoy mirando en intervalos semanales en yahoo finanzas). O sea que que ha múltiplicado por 6 en diez años, nada mal teniendo en cuenta que buena parte de ese tiempo el precio del oro era decreciente. Su máximo de cotización son sobre 85 dolares a finales del 2017, muy cerca del máximo anual en un año en que el oro ha fluctuado en rango estrecho de 1300-1380. Creo que se advierte la fortaleza del modelo de regalias y yo diria que no son solamente "defensivas" pero eso es cuestón de gustos. si lo que quieres es apalancamiento e ir por 5-10-20 "bagers" hay otras opciones, evidentemente más arriesgadas.



En mi opinión, ahora, comprar FNV a 61 dolares no me parece un "chollo" pero si una buena inversión y ademas da un dividendo decente. Ahora mismo coincido conFernando que la más atractiva es Osisko Gold Royalities (OR) y esto tengo planeado aumentar mi posición en ella la semana que viene. Para información soy largo en WPM, RGLD, SAND y OR.


Espero que estoy cuatro números hayan sido de ayuda. Como comentario final, ya que estamos hablando de FNV quería comentar que creo que ha bajado más de lo cabría esperar porque se añade a la bajada del precio de oro y acciones PMs una auditoria del gobierno canadiense sobre el pago sobre impuestos de las regalias fuera del pais. Desde hace dos años lo mismo pesa sobre WPM y explicaría, al menos en parte su deficiente rendimiendo comparativo. También señalar que que a fines de año se pondra en marcha Cobre Panamá sobre el que FNV tiene una importante regalía o corriente. Y como nota disonante, no me gustan sus inversiones en petroleo de Fracking y posiblemente sea el motivo por el cual no esta en mi cartera.


----------



## nekcab (9 Sep 2018)

​Mochuelo:

Muchas gracias por tu explicación. Llevo varios días "estudiando" (entre comillo pq como no estoy muy ducho, yo diría que "comparar" es a lo máx.q llego... ¡virgensanta! ) los deberes de Fernando, y me vas dando pistas de cómo realmente hacerlo. Y que todos se lo agradecemos mucho sus labores de divulgación informativa

A falta de un Eduard Punset como divulgador...


----------



## timi (9 Sep 2018)

Machuelo , me uno a las gracias de nekcab y gracias también a las explicaciones de Fernando , sigo siendo un principiante , pero con alguna duda menos,,, lo dicho , gracias

y si , no se como mire la cotizaciones , pero estaban totalmente equivocadas:o

no busco "chollos" busco tranquilidad en el tiempo y me ha quedado claro mas o menos como pueden reflejar cierta tranquilidad estas mineras que comentáis

una pregunta , cuales dan dividendos , cuando se dan y como se dan?

gracias a todos por la paciencia:X


----------



## Mochuelo (9 Sep 2018)

timi dijo:


> Machuelo , me uno a las gracias de nekcab y gracias también a las explicaciones de Fernando , sigo siendo un principiante , pero con alguna duda menos,,, lo dicho , gracias
> 
> y si , no se como mire la cotizaciones , pero estaban totalmente equivocadas:o
> 
> ...



Para estos menesteres yo recurro a yahoo finanzas (antes empleaba el google finances, pero desde que quitaron la opción de portafolio su utilidad ha disminuido mucho). Busca la empresa que quieras consultar en el resumen hay un apartado que pone Previsión de rentabilidad y dividendo allí seguido de otro entre parentesis con el simbolo %. Por ejemplo 0,36 (2,26%) que serian 26 céntimos por acción que darian un rentabilidad del 2,26% anual. Para saber la periocidad busca en el gráfico a toda pantalla. Asegurate que en la barra de arriba para configurar que la opción eventos tenga activado los dividendos, así estos te aparecerán como una pequeña D dentro de un rectángulo negro en la parte inferior del gráfico. Si pulsas sobre él te apareceran la cuantia y la fecha del dividendo.

En portales de noticias económicas comoseekingalpha. en las noticias aparecen que empresas declaran dividendo y cuando se haráa efectivo, así como los requisitos para cobrarlos (tener las acciones antes de fia X, normalmente)


----------



## plastic_age (9 Sep 2018)

Paketazo dijo:
_Que nos cojan confesados...o mejor con oro o plata suficientes, si el destino futuro hace que por algún motivo, las divisas refugio sufren algún revés inesperado...mientras tanto, permitámonos el lujo, de poder "equivocarnos" al destinar algo de nuestro excedente ahorrativo hacia alguna hermosa onza de oro o plata de vez en cuando.
_

En las reuniones familiares, a la hora del pastel y el cava, recomiendo la plata, pues más no puede bajar y sí puede subir inesperadamente.....
No veas cómo se pone el personal, pero la principal razón es que la plata se "negrea", le comento que hay estuches para monedas y que no y no...
Pero la alternativa, comprar oro, tampoco la ejecutan, pues está muy caro. Está caro cuando puedo tener una onza en moneda de plata por unos 18 €, y la moneda de oro está bastante por encima, aunque también están baratas, para los que no tenemos sueldos grandes ir acumulando plata, estilo a la hormiga del cuento está bien. Sobretodo si tras desproticar contra la plata, tampoco se compra oro, paladio o platino y ya veremos cuando venga el fin del mundo, tratándome de testigo de Jehová.
El ratio de la plata y el oro hace la boca agua a quien pretende "ir acumulando poco a poco" un poco de plata, de manera de que al cabo de entre un año y medio y dos tengas ya un kilo de plata aunque sea Krugerrand, dicen que el oro nunca negrea y se quedan que no compran nada pues nada hay en las noticias que pueda hacerles entrar en pánico financieros.
Y encima me recomiendan que no esté tanto rato en internet que eso me pone nervioso.
Pues el tiempo dirá


----------



## timi (9 Sep 2018)

Gracias mochuelo
Mirando tal como comentas con yahoo finanzas , osisco , tiene un gráfico a 5 años donde estaba en 2016 a 178 la acción y paso a 13 ,,que paso ?

plastic_age sacar según que temas en las reuniones familiares , al final con ya el vino encima y con la copita en la mano es suicida , yo solo hablo del tema si lo sacan los otros , pero aconsejar mp al final de una comida::,,,,


----------



## Mochuelo (9 Sep 2018)

timi dijo:


> Gracias mochuelo
> Mirando tal como comentas con yahoo finanzas , osisco , tiene un gráfico a 5 años donde estaba en 2016 a 178 la acción y paso a 13 ,,que paso ?
> 
> plastic_age sacar según que temas en las reuniones familiares , al final con ya el vino encima y con la copita en la mano es suicida , yo solo hablo del tema si lo sacan los otros , pero aconsejar mp al final de una comida::,,,,



Creo que es un error. Utiliza OR.TO (lista de canada) o en Google finance para ver los datos correctos. Osisko Gold R. se formo con el dinero obtenido de la venta de la mina Canadian Malartic a Yamana y Agnico Eagle en junio de 2014 por tanto su vida es corta pero interesante.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# plastic_age: El tema de los MPs, como muchos otros, se deben comentar con personas de confianza y que tengan también "razonamiento" para que así todos puedan debatir con argumentos, sino puede ser un ejercicio más bien inútil y para algunos hasta frustrante. Dependerá mucho del "entorno" en el que te muevas y si es gente que vive al día o poco más, pues es evidente que los MPs les vienen "grandes".

# timi: Deberías estudiar más las mineras de MPs antes de meterte ahí... Son una excelente opción en estos momentos, pero para aquellos que "entienden" un poco sobre ellas... A las malas, si quieres estar en una minera "grande" de MPs, puedes mirarte Goldcorp (GG) y que suele seguir bastante bien el recorrido del Oro.

De las que tiene en cartera Mochuelo, ya recomendé en su momento en mi Blog de Rankia, y dentro de las de Regalías, a WPM, RGLD y OR. En lo personal, me gusta mucho ésta última, pero también tengo leído un reciente informe sobre MUX y tiene muy buena "pinta".

En cualquier caso, hay mineras extractoras de MPs que son auténticas "perlas", pero -insisto en ello- sólo aptas para gente que NO le importe "perder" dinero de forma temporal, sino lo mejor es abstenerse. Y tampoco tengo NADA claro que ahora sea el mejor momento de entrar a medio/largo plazo, aunque a corto pueden llegar a serlo dentro de muy poco tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (9 Sep 2018)

tranquilo Fernando , solo me informo y aprendo , tengo claras 2 cosas

1 - no me meto en algo que no este seguro
2 - por mi perfil , no es el momento de meterme , mas que nada porque si entro es a largo plazo y no pienso estar pendiente cada día de su cotización , por lo tanto tiene que darme la suficiente tranquilidad para no estar pendiente de un numerito en una pantalla.

hace unos días comente el tema de los frutales ,,,, pero es que es el tipo de inversión que busco , planto un árbol , lo riego de vez en cuando , lo podo cuando toca y recojo sus frutos. Naturalmente puedo asumir que un año no de frutos e incluso que se muera , pero lo que mi forma de ser no me permitiría es tener una silla al lado del árbol 18h al día para controlar que no le pase nada.

Mi perfil es conservador , por eso después de quedar libre de cargas tuve muy claro meterme en mp's
Fuera de esto no me convence nada a día de hoy , pero para que en un futuro vea claro otras posibilidades , antes tendré que sembrar conocimientos y si los utilizo o no , ya se verá en el futuro. 

Gracias a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2018)

MUY INTERESANTE el artículo que os enlazo. Como he comentado en varias ocasiones, parece ser que es China quién está forzando la caída de los MPs... Por lo tanto, MUCHA TRANQUILIDAD y esperar a verlas venir...

httpS://www.sprottmoney.com/Blog/comex-silver-to-test-2015-lows-craig-hemke.html

Saludos


----------



## plastic_age (10 Sep 2018)

Fernando
_# plastic_age: El tema de los MPs, como muchos otros, se deben comentar con personas de confianza y que tengan también "razonamiento" para que así todos puedan debatir con argumentos, sino puede ser un ejercicio más bien inútil y para algunos hasta frustrante. Dependerá mucho del "entorno" en el que te muevas y si es gente que vive al día o poco más, pues es evidente que los MPs les vienen "grandes"._

Pero ese comentario de que la plata se pone oscura ¿es verdad?
En ese caso, habrá algún producto que haga recuperar su brillantez, espero que sin ser corrosivo.
Yo entré en el mercado de los MP hace unos 10 años y no he notado ninguna variación en el brillo tan bonito de la plata y el resto de los MP, aunque el platino sí lo encuentro tan apagado, con la fama que tiene y lo caro que es.
Supongo que me contestarás que hay algunos productos por si la plata se estropea, pero me dirás que deje de hablar de ese tema con según qué personas, que aunque no vivan al día, creen que la mejor inversión es la vivienda, por ejemplo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2018)

Hola, plastic_age: La Plata se pone negra por lo que conoce como Sulfuración y que de produce por el prolongado contacto con el ácido sulfhídrico que hay en el aire.

En las monedas que están bien resguardadas lo que puede aparecer con el tiempo es una patina, pero la misma NO les quita valor y, dependiendo del tipo de moneda, incluso les puede dar un plus del mismo.

Por cierto, en estos momentos, el Oro está peleando por no perder los $1200... Y si os fijáis en los gráficos del par Yuan/Dólar estadounidense y del Oro/Plata observaréis que llevan la misma trayectoria descendente desde el pasado 14 de Junio...

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Sep 2018)

plastic_age dijo:


> Paketazo dijo:
> _Que nos cojan confesados...o mejor con oro o plata suficientes, si el destino futuro hace que por algún motivo, las divisas refugio sufren algún revés inesperado...mientras tanto, permitámonos el lujo, de poder "equivocarnos" al destinar algo de nuestro excedente ahorrativo hacia alguna hermosa onza de oro o plata de vez en cuando.
> _
> 
> ...



¿ Qué tiene de malo el oro o la plata Krugerrand? ¿No proviene de Sudáfrica?


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> MUY INTERESANTE el artículo que os enlazo. Como he comentado en varias ocasiones, parece ser que es China quién está forzando la caída de los MPs... Por lo tanto, MUCHA TRANQUILIDAD y esperar a verlas venir...
> 
> httpS://www.sprottmoney.com/Blog/comex-silver-to-test-2015-lows-craig-hemke.html
> 
> Saludos



Los últimos párrafos, del escenario distópico que plantea el autor, son sumamente interesantes por la barbaridad que supondría, pero tal vez pudiera llegar a ser cierto, reproduzco aquí ese extracto del artículo:

“concluyamos con un experimento mental ...”


… dado que el AISC (costes totales de mantenimiento) solo ha hecho que aumentar desde 2015, dado que los principales mineros ya están sufriendo y registrando pérdidas por debajo de 1300$ en el oro …


¿Cuántas compañías mineras podrían verse obligadas a cerrar el negocio a 1000$ oro y 10$ la plata? 
¿cómo afectaría la caída significativa en el suministro físico al mercado físico? 
Y si el mercado físico se aprieta más allá de los niveles de finales de 2015 y empeora significativamente, ¿cuál será el impacto en la LBMA?

Aquí es donde todo puede ponerse MUY interesante.

Si China tiene la intención de llevar los precios de los productos básicos a un nivel tan bajo como lo exige la caída del yuan, las distorsiones ya inherentes al esquema fraudulento de fijación de precios COMEX / LBMA podrían empeorar a niveles que harían que el sistema quebrara. ¡Y ESTO ES LO QUE TODOS ESTAMOS ESPERANDO!

¿Cuántas veces hemos escrito sobre el día en que las fallas de entrega anotan COMEX y LBMA? ¿Cuántas veces hemos hablado de la insostenibilidad del esquema de precios actual, donde hay más de 100 reclamaciones por cada onza física disponible?

¿Qué le haría un precio en papel de $ 1000 a los bancos, dispuestos a entregar oro físico a ese precio ... en un momento en que las bóvedas están vacías, las cuentas no asignadas no tienen fondos y el suministro de minas está disminuyendo?

Y ahí lo tienes; finalmente: Destrucción total de COMEX /LBMA. y tal vez esto sea parte del plan maestro chino: Acumular oro físico y luego forzar un reajuste global en el precio que revalorice sus reservas de oro (que finalmente destapa que son 10 veces superiores a lo declarado) varias veces más. Esto también "revaloriza" su montaña deuda actual, resucita su moneda haciéndola más fuerte y le permite finalmente ofrecer algún tipo de opción de moneda de reserva contra el dólar usano.

¿Tal vez ahí es donde todo esto finalmente se dirige? Tendremos que esperar y ver.

httpS://www.sprottmoney.com/Blog/comex-silver-to-test-2015-lows-craig-hemke.html


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2018)

Hola, Jake el perro: NO hay ningún problema con el Krugerrand.

Saludos.


----------



## Quemado (10 Sep 2018)

Sobre lo que dice Charitazo, yo añadiría que si las mineras van a quebrar, recibirían con brazos abiertos una compra por parte de capital chino. En ese caso, la situación sería de un win-win para China. ¿Baja el oro? Compra más. ¿Sube el oro? No sólo se revaloriza el que tienes, sino que ganas con las mineras.

Por otra parte, la reversión del sulfurado de la plata es muy sencilla. Basta ponerlas en agua caliente con bicarbonato envuelta en papel de aluminio. En este video se explica:

Cómo Limpiar plata. Reaccion REDOX Electroquímica - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2018)

Qué PUTA "CASUALIDAD"...

Swine fever drives up China pork prices

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (10 Sep 2018)

plastic_age dijo:


> En las reuniones familiares, a la hora del pastel y el cava, recomiendo la plata, pues más no puede bajar y sí puede subir inesperadamente.....



Aparte de ser un ejercicio la mayoria de las veces inutil, es peligroso incluso el mero hecho de dar a conocer tu interes en MP, pues el interes ya implica probable posesión de MP.

Recuerda que según *La regla de los 6 grados*, tienes al 99% de la población mundial a sólo 6 relaciones amigo/familia de distancia.

Con la misma idea, es muy probable que tengas a alguien dispuesto a desvalijarte la casa a sólo 3 grados de separación, en cuanto se entere de lo que tienes en ella.

Empezando por el amigo del novio de tu sobrina.... 

E incluso a sólo dos grados de distancia tan pronto como el novio de tu sobrina se convierta en el "ex-novio" de tu sobrina. Especial cuidado hay que tener con las "familias politicas" pues pueden dejar de ser familia en cualquier momento.

Cuando comentes el asunto, no lo hagas nunca en modo "broadcast". 
Hazlo siempre de modo individual, seleccionando mucho a quien se lo dices.

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (10 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Qué PUTA "CASUALIDAD"...
> 
> Swine fever drives up China pork prices
> 
> Saludos.



Acción-reacción, básicamente.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2018 at 17:16 ----------

plastic_age, yo hace mucho pero que mucho que me di por vencido en asuntos como este de recomendar dedicar una parte de tus ahorros a la plata/oro. Mucha gente que me rodea, gente a la que quiero, han optado por la pasividad y confianza total en los papelitos de colores. 
Y si ya hablas de tener una despensa generosa, agua en abundancia y otros objetos que tendrían como valor su peso en oro, ya te manda al psiquiatra.
Cada cual que actúe como crea y pueda...


----------



## Most (10 Sep 2018)

Ojalá me encontrase yo una "chinita" de éstas...

Descubren oro por valor de 15 millones de dólares en solo cuatro días

Me la colgaba del cuello cual rapero de los 90.


----------



## plastic_age (10 Sep 2018)

Jake el perro dijo
_¿ Qué tiene de malo el oro o la plata Krugerrand? ¿No proviene de Sudáfrica?
_
Por supuesto fue un fallo mío.
Para mí la moneda DE ORO Krugerrand tiene muy poco brillo aunque sus 31.1 grs. de oro seguro que los tiene, pero aleados con otros metales que le dan durabilildad. Su pureza es .9167 en vez de .999 como las demás de una onza de oro. Entonces, si tienes en casa alguna moneda de oro, la belleza de un panda de oro no le llega a la suela de los zapatos a la Krugerrand, pero ojo:
A la hora de venderla te dan EL MISMO DINERO por una que por otra, pues ambas tienen su onza de oro. (Bueno, a los chinos les ha dado por vender sus pandas con 30 gramos justos, en vez de 31.1 gramos que es la onza troy, pero creo que lo hacen por saber que su moneda está muy comprada, pero tiene menos oro y te cobran un poco menos).

Entre las personas que tienen oro físico en casa y en vez de lingotes compran monedas por su belleza, las Krugerrand suelen ser más feas, pero insisto, su valor es el mismo que la más bonita.
En plata las Krugerrand tienen la misma belleza y valor que cualquier otra moneda, pues no están aleadas con nada.
Espero haberme explicado.


----------



## FranMen (11 Sep 2018)

Rusia sigue la estela dorada de China y Putin ya ha dicho que aún no es el momento de desligarse del dólar, está claro que tienen que atesorar más oro para desbancar a USA.
También es claro que lo que realmente le gustaría a China no es restaurar el patrón oro si no sustituir el dólar por el yuan y de hecho lo está haciendo con paises más pobres (África) prestándoles yuanes para que los inviertan en empresas Chinas para mejorar sus infraestructuras (todo queda en casa) Como el resto del mundo aún no confía en el yuan, no le queda más remedio que proponer una cesta de monedas respaldando la suya con oro (igual que el rublo).


----------



## Most (11 Sep 2018)

A ningún país con una moneda sólida le interesa ni oír hablar de algo similar al patrón oro. El "patrón deuda" es su propio el dorado. Pueden emitir moneda mientras quieran y hablando de China al tener una política comunista en lo social y capitalista en lo económico no le interesa en lo absoluto ligar su moneda a nada tangible.
Fluctuará como y cuando ellos quieran.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: A ninguna de las potencias de hoy en día les interesa un "Patrón Oro", porque para eso tendría que eliminarse primero la BASURA que tienen en forma de dinero Fiat, más la Deuda y la "ingeniería financiera" que han creado asociada a la misma.

Para que se pudiese llevar a cabo un "Patrón Oro", o mucho mejor un "Patrón Bimetálico", se haría necesario un Reset mundial y que NADIE, incluida la gente con "dinero", aceptaría ahora mismo. Por tanto, es inútil pensar en algo que es prácticamente IMPOSIBLE y algunos "metaleros" harían bien en aceptar que los "Sueños... Sueños son". Ya me gustaría a mí que hubiese una mínima posibilidad, pero hay lo que hay y NO hay más...

China lo que está intentando es "arrinconar" un poco el protagonismo del Petrodólar y que pese mucho menos en el Comercio y las Finanzas mundiales, de manera que en el FMI exista una "mejor" distribución en las Divisas que componen la "cesta" de ese organismo internacional.

La única potencia a la que le podría interesar la implementación de un "Patrón Oro" sería a Rusia y que está bastante más limpia de la BASURA existente en buena parte del resto del mundo. Perooooo ¿qué "peso" mundial tiene Rusia para lograr ese objetivo? Pues, ya lo sabéis: NINGUNO... Como Rusia sabe esto, está haciendo lo más "lógico" y es incrementar sus reservas de Oro FÍSICO, entre las que posee de otras Divisas. Y lo ha hecho de la forma que más puede "doler" a los estadounidenses: "intercambiando" sus Dólares por Oro FÍSICO...

Rusia está esperando "ALGO" y que me parece que va más allá de lo puramente "monetario"...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (11 Sep 2018)

Todos estamos de acuerdo, si un país tiene una moneda "fuerte" o "sólida" nunca le va a interesar un patrón oro. China estaría encantada de utilizar el yuan como si fuera el dólar. Podría imprimir lo necesario para comprar cuanto necesitara.

Pero hemos de reconocer que la crisis de 2008 puso contra las cuerdas a gran parte del mundo. Los bancos centrales emitieron moneda sin cesar y lo único que han hecho ha sido ganar tiempo.

Ahora nos enfrentamos a una segunda parte de la crisis y los balances de los BC están a rebosar. Una nueva emisión de moneda para salvar los mercados pudiera incrementar la desconfianza de los ciudadanos y plantear los limites a la emisión de papelitos. 

Las devaluaciones de países como Venezuela y Argentina nos muestran lo rápido que se puede perder la confianza en el sistema y lo poco que valen los papelitos en ese caso.

No creo que China y Rusia pretendan romper la hegemonía del dólar con un patrón oro, pero si se están preparando para el caso de un colapso del sistema fiat al completo. En ese caso, si seria muy útil un patrón oro para restablecer la confianza. No descartemos de antemano esta opción.

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (11 Sep 2018)

antorob dijo:


> Todos estamos de acuerdo, si un país tiene una moneda "fuerte" o "sólida" nunca le va a interesar un patrón oro. China estaría encantada de utilizar el yuan como si fuera el dólar. Podría imprimir lo necesario para comprar cuanto necesitara.
> 
> Pero hemos de reconocer que la crisis de 2008 puso contra las cuerdas a gran parte del mundo. Los bancos centrales emitieron moneda sin cesar y lo único que han hecho ha sido ganar tiempo.
> 
> ...



Aprovecho tu intervención para comentar que el otro día me bajé vuestro libro (La gran crisis de 2020. El cénit de la civilización) del blog y me lo leí del tirón. Muy instructivo y muy bien explicado incluso para alguien como yo que todavía está muy verde en muchos de los temas que discutís en este magnífico hilo (una vez más, gracias a Fernando y a los demás intervinientes por "abrirnos los ojos" poco a poco a los neófitos)


----------



## antorob (11 Sep 2018)

Gracias Kawalimit por tus palabras.

La idea al escribir el libro era precisamente lo que comentas. Avisar de una situación que se esta gestando y nos explotará (mas allá de la resistencia de los bancos centrales) tarde o temprano.

Pero creo que los seguidores de este hilo ya tienen una imagen certera de la realidad que nos rodea. Lo malo es que la gran mayoría no sigue este magnifico hilo. Si el hilo fuera "andanzas de los protagonistas de GH, OT " tendría millones de visitas. La historia se suele repetir y estas "andanzas" son el moderno "pan y circo" de los antiguos romanos.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Sep 2018)

Casi todas las mineras están en sus precios más bajos de diez años.

Cada vez que las veo bajar otro cinco por ciento aplaudo con las orejas. Estoy ganando dinero.

Las revalorizaciones que se pueden esperar son enormes.

Ahora, que sepáis que una minera que vale el diez por ciento de su valor de 2016, puede caer otro 50%. O quebrar.

Hay que esperar, diversificar y entre todos, dar la señal de salida.

Pero no vendáis la casa. Sino arriesgar lo que se pueda perder sin que te quite el sueño. 

Y solo se vive una vez. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (11 Sep 2018)

80 paginas en un par de días...la madre que os parió...ienso:

Os leo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2018)

Hola, antorob: NO se puede descartar el "Patrón Oro", pero antes tendría que pasar ALGO muy "gordo" en casi todo el planeta... Y sabes muy bien a lo que me refiero. Esto tiene cada vez más semejanza con una "ratonera" que con otra cosa. 

antorob, para llegar a ese hipotético "Patrón Oro", habría que ver en qué estado se encontrará nuestra civilización o más bien... qué habrá quedado de ella.. que esa es otra.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (11 Sep 2018)

Hola fernandojcg.

Después de las declaraciones ayer de Olivier Blanchard (ex-economista jefe del FMI) diciendo que si se dobla el balance de la FED no pasaría nada y que en la próxima recesión, los bancos centrales deberían comprar bolsa, bienes y financiar los deficit's federales, esta claro que vamos a ver barbaridades.

Han ido demasiado lejos para retirarse ahora. Pero todo tiene un limite. Si lo exceden pueden generar desconfianza hacia la moneda de papel y a partir de ahí, la hiperinflación generalizada en casi todo el mundo puede derrumbar el sistema fiat.

En este entorno es cuando China y Rusia introducirían el patrón-oro.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (11 Sep 2018)

antorob dijo:


> Hola fernandojcg.
> 
> Después de las declaraciones ayer de Olivier Blanchard (ex-economista jefe del FMI) diciendo que si se dobla el balance de la FED no pasaría nada y que en la próxima recesión, los bancos centrales deberían comprar bolsa, bienes y financiar los deficit's federales, esta claro que vamos a ver barbaridades.



Nada que no lleven haciendo en Japón desde hace casi 30 años, donde el banco central tiene el 60% de las empresas cotizadas en bolsa por esta misma razón.

Habrán dicho que como les funciona el experimento, que lo van a extender a todo el globo. Aunque nos parezcamos a los japoneses solo en el blanco de los ojos.


----------



## Mochuelo (11 Sep 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Casi todas las mineras están en sus precios más bajos de diez años.
> 
> Cada vez que las veo bajar otro cinco por ciento aplaudo con las orejas. Estoy ganando dinero.
> 
> ...



ienso: me has dejado sorprendido!. he revisado alguna cotizaciones en Euros y dolares canadienses por si me había pasado por alto este punto, pero por lo que he visto (corrígeme si me equivoco) es que precios más bajos en 10 años no estamos. Estamos en el SEGUNDO período más barato después del periodo que comprende "grosso modo" agosto 2015 a febrero 2016. Hay que tener cuidado con los estusiasmos. 
Yo no aplaudo con las orejas cuando bajan, no gano dinero con ello, ya estoy dentro y empiezo a ver demasiado rojo para mi gusto. 

Estoy de acuerdo contigo que pueden haber grandes revalorizaciones. Pongamos que vuelven a los máximos del verano 2016 (aproximadamente GDX a 30$, AG 18$, ABX 21$) o mejor aún los del 2011 ( GDX 62$, ABX 53$, AG 23$) y teniendo en cuenta que estos máximos el rendimiendo de la acciones PMs era inferior respecto al spot. El cielo es azul, pero aún no sabemos si hemos tocado fondo. Normalmente se sabe a toro pasado

Mi humilde opinión es que el fondo fue diciembre2015-enero2016. Estamos una dura corrección que posiblemente ya haya tocado fondo, pero no veo aún confirmación clara, esta "dudando" demasiado. Por lo tanto no venderé la casa, aunque siendo sincero, si dispusiera de más efectivo libre, estaría de caza.

En resumen, tenemos los segundos mejores precios en 10 años, la mayoría acojonados con la bajada por si continua y esperando confirmación de fondo. Si corriera sangre por las calles podría citar a un Rothschild. Pero no creo que sea para tanto. Personalmente he incrementado mi posición en OR a 7,51 $

Si esperas a dar la salida entre todos, creo que el tren ya habrá partido, no avisa mucho que digamos. 

Sigo durmiendo bien por la noche, y, sí solo se vive una vez, así que cuando te tires del avión, acuerdate de llevar el paracaidas.


----------



## kikepm (11 Sep 2018)

antorob dijo:


> Hola fernandojcg.
> 
> Después de las declaraciones ayer de Olivier Blanchard (ex-economista jefe del FMI) diciendo que si se dobla el balance de la FED no pasaría nada y que en la próxima recesión, los bancos centrales deberían comprar bolsa, bienes y financiar los deficit's federales, esta claro que vamos a ver barbaridades.
> 
> ...



Pues este personaje tenía un libro de texto de macroeconomía si mal no recuerdo, referencia y bla bla bla del mundillo académico.

Como los Dorbush-Fisher, Samuelson y demás banda.


Estos son los que llevan sentando cátedra desde 1950...



¿De verdad cree alguien que la inflacion monetaria no va a tener efectos reales en la economía?

Son como yonkis, buscando burbuja tras burbuja. Es evidente que hay ganadores y perdedores de esta expansión, y entre los ganadores no está precisamente el pueblo llano.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# antorob: Vamos a ver, si no estuviéramos viviendo en un "Matrix", NO se dan dando AHORA MISMO los elementos esenciales para que se produzca una Hiperinflación... ¿Acaso la masa monetaria se corresponde con una oferta equivalente de bienes y servicios? Evidentemente, me estoy refiriendo a que se produzcan COSAS REALES (tangibles o no). Y mientras eso no se revierte, NUNCA se sale de una Crisis económica.

Perooooo... para que se dé una Hiperinflación, desde la "ortodoxia" económica, se producen, por regla general, los "fenómenos" siguientes: caída de las Materias Primas, elevado nivel de la Deuda externa, elevado gasto público y controles demasiado severos. Bien, dicho esto hacía dónde parece que nos estamos dirigiendo...

Y con todo esto que comento, queda claro lo de la "ratonera"... ¿No?

No he leído las declaraciones de Blanchard, pero qué quieres que te diga... Los Bancos Centrales pusieron en práctica un "EXPERIMENTO" nunca realizado y cuyos efectos todos conocemos, al menos los que solemos "pensar", y sabemos también que NO TIENEN SALIDA. Por lo tanto, seguirán "pateando" hasta que NO haya NADA que "patear"...

# Mochuelo: Es como dices... Las mineras de MPs todavía están lejos de los mínimos de Diciembre del 2015, al menos la mayor parte de ellas. Una excepción es OR, pero esa NO deja de ser una "ineficiencia" que será corregida en el tiempo. Por cierto, me gustaban más los $7,40 de OR de la semana pasada. Creo que es conveniente esperar un poco más y las "plateras" ya veremos cómo reaccionan si se pierden de forma clara los $14... y parece que está en ello.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (11 Sep 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Pues este personaje tenía un libro de texto de macroeconomía si mal no recuerdo, referencia y bla bla bla del mundillo académico.
> 
> Como los Dorbush-Fisher, Samuelson y demás banda.
> 
> ...



"La vieja Guardia no se rinde, muere". Llevaran el mundo al desastre y aún se preguntaran porqué no funcionan sus inmaculados modelos y sus elaboradas estrategias. Deben pensar que el mundo es pertinazmente incorrecto.


----------



## kikepm (11 Sep 2018)

Most dijo:


> A ningún país con una moneda sólida le interesa ni oír hablar de algo similar al patrón oro...



Bueno, depende de lo que entendamos por país. 

A la mayoría de las personas en todos los países les interesa un patrón oro que evite la inflación monetaria y el gasto en déficit descontrolado, que nos empobrece a todos.

A una minoría le interesa el dinero fiat inflactable a voluntad del gobierno, pero esta minoría no es EL PAÏS. Solo son criminales que gobiernan y mienten para salvaguardar sus propios intereses.


----------



## FranMen (11 Sep 2018)

Un país que está endeudado en su propia moneda, véase Japón o Europa es difícil que quiebre. Son los paises endeudados en dólares los que están cayendo.
A la mayoría de los paises les interesa el fiat, mira Venezuela las barbaridades que ha podido hacer y sigue intentando, otra cosa son sus ciudadanos que no saben lo que les interesa porque no ven más allá del día a día.


----------



## Most (11 Sep 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Bueno, depende de lo que entendamos por país.
> 
> A la mayoría de las personas en todos los países les interesa un patrón oro que evite la inflación monetaria y el gasto en déficit descontrolado, que nos empobrece a todos.
> 
> A una minoría le interesa el dinero fiat inflactable a voluntad del gobierno, pero esta minoría no es EL PAÏS. Solo son criminales que gobiernan y mienten para salvaguardar sus propios intereses.



Defino el concepto "país" de mi anterior post: políticos, entes bancarios y grandes empresas, generalmente multinacionales. 

Únicamente interesaría un patrón oro a la gente de a pié y a las PYMES (y no a todas).


----------



## kikepm (11 Sep 2018)

Most dijo:


> Defino el concepto "país" de mi anterior post: políticos, entes bancarios y grandes empresas, generalmente multinacionales.
> 
> Únicamente interesaría un patrón oro a la gente de a pié y a las PYMES (y no a todas).



Creo que partís de una concepción de "país" excesivamente colectivista.

Para mi un país son sus gentes, las personas que lo componen, el país tal como lo estais definiendo es el estado, cuyos intereses no tienen mucho que ver generalmente con los de las personas que habitan el territorio dominado por el estado.

Decir que "únicamente" interesaría a la gente de a pie es decir que le interesa al 95% de la población. No veo mejor forma de definir al país.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2018)

Hola, kikepm: En cierto modo, Most tiene bastante razón en lo que comenta... Los Estados, entendiendo como tales a los que se consideran como países, NO dejan de ser meras "prolongaciones" de las Grandes Corporaciones... Por ejemplo, ¿"manda" más Trump o el Presidente de Coca Cola?

Otra cosa muy distinta son las poblaciones de los países... perooooo ¡Oye! tampoco están mucho por la "labor"... Pregunta por ahí si saben qué es el "Patrón Oro" y ya sabes qué tanto por ciento te va a responder con un mínimo de "Cultura". Tienes más posibilidades de acertar si preguntas quién ganó la última liga de Fútbol...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Sep 2018)

Tienes razón, pero aún usando el término de forma incorrecta yo creo que todos nos entendemos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2018)

MUY INTERESANTE y más para aquellos que tenéis mineras del sector en cartera...

The Astounding Trader's Positions in Silver... | Kitco News

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2018)

Para los que estáis mirando de reojo las mineras, os dejo el índice de referencia en el siguiente link, dónde a mayores de sus componentes, podéis ver una gráfica en la que podéis seleccionar el periodo en días o años.

DOW JONES US GOLD MINING : DOW JONES US GOLD MINING Index components | MarketScreener

Para poneros en perspectiva largoplacista os recomiendo seleccionar el periodo de 10 años en semanal, ahí se ve claramente que el sector está en caída libre desde los 95$, ahora rondo los 67$, y hace nada (2016), tocó fondo en la cota de 35$.

¿Qué quiere decir esto?...pues que incluso con un oro a precios similares a los actuales, el sector llegó a cotizaciones un 45% inferiores a las actuales.

¿está barato a día de hoy?

Pues si buscamos la minera menos endeudada, y metemos ahí el dinero, es posible que a largo plazo ganemos pasta, pero no apostaría visto el índice a que se pudiera dar el pelotazo.

Para asegurar, habría que ver al índice en las cotas inferiores a 50$, y empezar ahí a seleccionar.

Esto podría traducirse en una lateralidad del precio del oro, o incluso en algún descenso. Yo no lo hubiera apostado hace un año, sin embargo el mercado es soberano, y quién lo maneja todos lo sabemos, así que es posible que lo lleven a cotas de insostenibilidad para las empresas extractoras.

¿quebrarán?

Mientras haya deuda que emitir y empresas dispuestas a pagar el interés acordado, las grandes sobrevivirán...solo han de negociar hoy, la extracción de oro de la próxima década para irse con un talón bancario (la patada a delante de siempre, pero aquí al menos respaldada por algo físico y con valor)

Lo pasarán mal los pequeños empresarios, y los que ya estén con el agua al cuello...momento en el que los buitres aprovecharán para hacerse con el botín.

Recordad además que en estos momentos los índices están muy fuertes y muy arriba (USA), y algún día se girarán, e independientemente de que el oro suba, el efecto arrastre bajará las cotizaciones en un primer momento por las salidas de capitales de fondos.

Un saludo y suerte con las decisiones.


----------



## LPMCL (11 Sep 2018)

Posiciones de derivados "US Comm banks and saving associations" (copiado de GATA, recomiendo leer el articulo de Colin Powell, su mala hostia no tiene desperdicio).

Quien sera, sera... esas entidades dentro de "US Comm banks and saving associations" que apilan cada vez mas papel para que el metal no se desboque... incólumes al desaliento... 

El ciudadano de a pie, con el precio del metal como única variable, totalmente ajeno al esfuerzo papelero que hay detrás. 

No pasa nada, todo controlado... hasta que no lo esta. Hasta que una dinámica no lineal traccione en el sistema y los bancocentraleros, solo sabiendo hacer mas de lo mismo, siguiendo sus razonamientos de equilibrio Gaussianos, se carguen el sistema. 

Llegado ese momento, estarás solo.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Sep 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 82371
> 
> 
> Posiciones de derivados "US Comm banks and saving associations" (copiado de GATA, recomiendo leer el articulo de Colin Powell, su mala hostia no tiene desperdicio).
> ...



Enlazo el artículo

Precious metals derivatives soar, so who ARE those guys? | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee

Interesante en relación a los datos históricos que aporta, sobre los sospechosos habituales completamente identificados en el antiguo hilo se comentó ampliamente, GATA lleva años denunciándolo.

Los Solares continuan en sus predicciones bajistas para las mineras, esto indican: 
Las acciones mineras podrían seguir mostrando debilidad durante algún tiempo y luego comenzar a mostrar fortaleza durante días (tal vez incluso semanas si el declive tiene lugar más tarde, en octubre).


----------



## Most (12 Sep 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Creo que partís de una concepción de "país" excesivamente colectivista.
> 
> Para mi un país son sus gentes, las personas que lo componen, el país tal como lo estais definiendo es el estado, cuyos intereses no tienen mucho que ver generalmente con los de las personas que habitan el territorio dominado por el estado.
> 
> Decir que "únicamente" interesaría a la gente de a pie es decir que le interesa al 95% de la población. No veo mejor forma de definir al país.



Hola Kikepm.

Veo que todo el mundo "ha entendido" a lo que me quería referir, pero parece ser que prefieres centrarte más en la semántica, (aunque creo que entiendes perfectamente a lo que me refería por "país").

Vamos a llamarlo ahora Estado, si así lo prefieres.

El "país" (o pueblo, o gentes, o...) como tú lo concibes no tiene nada que decir, ni decidir en relación a un patrón oro, es más, no decide en nada de nada. 

Primero "la gente" (como bien dice Fernando), apenas sabe lo que es el patrón oro), tampoco tienen poder de mando alguno, no tiene poder de decisión sobre nada y cualquier propuesta que NO sea formulada mediante la violencia o tras/durante una guerra civil será obviada y no surtirá ningún efecto en lo absoluto. ¿Porqué? Porque EL ESTADO (ésta vez si), mande quien mande va a hacer lo que le favorezca a sus amos y como partido, para mantenerse en el poder. ¿Ha habido algún gobierno que haya seguido su programa electoral? Ya me contesto yo. NO.

Puesto que a la "élite", (representados por los partidos políticos en cada país que ellos crean y financian) no le interesa perder el control del papel moneda, ya que éste es la gallina de los huevos de oro, nunca, nunca, nunca jamás permitirán que sus marionetas (los polítcos, entidades bancarias y grandes corporaciones) den opción a que "el pueblo" pueda elegir nada trascendente.

Nos dejarán elegir banalidades para crearnos la ilusión de que "el pueblo" (nosotros, la gente de a pié) tiene elección, pero nada más lejos de la realidad.

Y con ésto doy por concluida la explicación de lo que pretendía decir con "dos líneas"

Un saludo.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Sep 2018)

Mochuelo dijo:


> ienso: me has dejado sorprendido!. he revisado alguna cotizaciones en Euros y dolares canadienses por si me había pasado por alto este punto, pero por lo que he visto (corrígeme si me equivoco) es que precios más bajos en 10 años no estamos. Estamos en el SEGUNDO período más barato después del periodo que comprende "grosso modo" agosto 2015 a febrero 2016. Hay que tener cuidado con los estusiasmos.
> Yo no aplaudo con las orejas cuando bajan, no gano dinero con ello, ya estoy dentro y empiezo a ver demasiado rojo para mi gusto.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo que pueden haber grandes revalorizaciones. Pongamos que vuelven a los máximos del verano 2016 (aproximadamente GDX a 30$, AG 18$, ABX 21$) o mejor aún los del 2011 ( GDX 62$, ABX 53$, AG 23$) y teniendo en cuenta que estos máximos el rendimiendo de la acciones PMs era inferior respecto al spot. El cielo es azul, pero aún no sabemos si hemos tocado fondo. Normalmente se sabe a toro pasado
> ...



Tienes razón, me llevó el entusiasmo de haber vendido todo justo antes del bajón. 

Doy gracias al Dios de la Bolsa, porque no suelo acertar.

Errare humanun est, pero más triste es de robar.

Sin embargo, con el rumbo que llevan, no tardarán en darme la razón. Ya hay muchas que están a punto. Y de las que ya lo hicieron menciono:

Alio Gold
Sybanie
Tahoe
Eldorado Gold
Osisko
Gold Corp
new gold
novagold resources


----------



## Mochuelo (12 Sep 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Tienes razón, me llevó el entusiasmo de haber vendido todo justo antes del bajón.
> 
> Doy gracias al Dios de la Bolsa, porque no suelo acertar.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, el timing siempre es difícil. 
El listado contiene auténticas debacles en la cotización y posiblemente alguna oportunidad épica, pero requiría discusión aparte. Por cierto creo Fortuna Silver desentona en la lista.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Sep 2018)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Enhorabuena, el timing siempre es difícil.
> El listado contiene auténticas debacles en la cotización y posiblemente alguna oportunidad épica, pero requiría discusión aparte. Por cierto creo Fortuna Silver desentona en la lista.



Cierto, procedo a retirarla de la lista.


----------



## WhiZoX (12 Sep 2018)

¿Pistoletazo de salida en las mineras?

A estas horas: 17:28


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Sep 2018)

WhiZoX dijo:


> ¿Pistoletazo de salida en las mineras?
> 
> A estas horas: 17:28



Pienso que no, tiene que llegar el último colapso en breve. en días, mira como está evolucionando ...


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Sep 2018)

plastic_age dijo:


> Jake el perro dijo
> _¿ Qué tiene de malo el oro o la plata Krugerrand? ¿No proviene de Sudáfrica?
> _
> Por supuesto fue un fallo mío.
> ...



Fantásticamente, me ha quedado muy claro.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Sep 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Heclamining 8.89%, y no es un chicharro.



Tras el cierre HL baja un 3,06%, la subida ha sido de 5,19% 

""" https://www.nasdaq.com/es/symbol/hl/after-hours """

No, aún no ... veremos la gran caída en breve, pienso como los Solares


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un buen artículo de Moisés Romero... ¡Joder! algo tan evidente y que algunos estén tan CIEGOS... Por cierto, al estimado Sr. Romero, le diría que hay una Burbuja inmobiliaria, pero también y ENORME en las Bolsas, Bonos... Y ya lo dijo Galbraith: "La memoria financiera dura un máximo de diez años. Éste es aproximadamente el intervalo entre un episodio de sofisticada estupidez y el siguiente". En fin, que NO ESCARMENTAMOS... bueno, menos algunos que andamos en "otras" cosas.

El BCE dice que el inmobiliario traerá la Nueva Crisis | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2018)

Cuando se tiene dinero...y mucho....siempre se quiere tener mucho más. Solo si el dinero fuera un bien finito en el universo, se podría llegar a un límite de posesión sobre el mismo.

Con esto que escribo, quiero decir que por mucho dinero que los grandes fondos tengan, no será suficiente para justificar el siguiente trimestre, y hace falta más.

¿Cómo lo conseguimos?

Ya que el dinero es un bien infinito, hay que invertir en lo que absorberá la deuda estatal, y eso es la renta fija, la renta variable, y los bienes raíces, sobre todo los localizados en lugares puntuales como añade el sr Romero en su artículo.

El viejo juego de la patata caliente que hay que pasar rápido se refleja en el estallido de crisis, que luego con el tiempo denominamos burbujas especulativas.

¿Dónde comenzará la próxima crisis?

Pues mientras se siga usando dinero infinito y aceptándolo como si nada no hay problema, y no hay problema por que ese dinero lo reabsorbe la economía de un modo absurdo...y uno de esos modos es el que ha expuesto *fernando*

Imaginemos:

En la economía la suma total de liquidez es 10, y el valor de los activos de inversión (RF, RV, Inmuebles...) es 10...¡bien, tenemos un equilibrio!

Ahora emitimos moneda para tapar agujeros, y de paso emitimos una poca más por si las moscas...ahora tenemos 15 de liquidez total...el modo evidente de reequilibrio es un aumento de precio en la RV o del sector inmobiliario por ejemplo.

Podemos seguir emitiendo moneda y aumentando los precios, lo que sucede, es que los ciudadanos que no reequilibren sus salarios a este modelo inflacionario tan "chick", verán mermado su poder adquisitivo en un tiempo relativamente corto para una sola generación.

Muchos lo vemos a diario...¿Cuántos ciudadanos pueden comprarse un chalet de 600.000€?

Pues se venden, sobre todo en zonas estratégicas, y muchos están siendo adquiridos por fondos inmobiliarios para alquilar o revender en el futuro.

Cn esto quiero dejar claro, que las subidas de precios inmobiliarias, no son siempre motivadas por la subida de pisos de segunda división, si no que son motivamos por fondos de inversión que adquieren edificios enteros de oficinas, centros comerciales, solares, o incluso terrenos que urbanizan desde 0.

La financiación para ellos es sencilla, pues es la propia banca privada quien crea estos instrumentos de inversión de manera "indirecta", y usan el propio dinero de los intereses de la deuda financiada por QE, para adquirir una y otra vez inmuebles que inflan de precio progresivamente.

El balance está cuadrado, ellos tienen en sus activos propiedades que año tras año valen más (incluida la RV), y nosotros somos cada vez más pobres y dependientes del sistema.

Jaque mate...bienvenidos al comunismo del siglo XXI, tendréis casa y comida, pero serviréis a vuestros amos y ellos tendrán compasión.

Buen día.


----------



## kikepm (13 Sep 2018)

Es el canto del cisne, el mercado inmobiliario va a sufrir un descalabro en el momento en que la economía implosione.

Solo mediante tipos cero, propaganda del tipo "es el momento para comprar", bancos malos que retiran del mercado activos con el dinero de todos (que no es de nadie) y medidas similares, han conseguido ganar tiempo.


----------



## AHOREITOR (13 Sep 2018)

Es cosa mía o la plata se empieza a recuperar ? 
Reconozco que nunca había seguido las gráficas de evolución hasta este mes de agosto tras leer vuestros augurios. Pensaba pedir el viernes algunas onzas pero creo que de seguir así me debería de adelantar.
Que os parece?


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Sep 2018)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Es cosa mía o la plata se empieza a recuperar ?
> Reconozco que nunca había seguido las gráficas de evolución hasta este mes de agosto tras leer vuestros augurios. Pensaba pedir el viernes algunas onzas pero creo que de seguir así me debería de adelantar.
> Que os parece?



Lo de ayer tuvo ña apariencia de una ruptura de tendencia, pero en mi opinión, que es una replica de la opinión de los Solares, "bajará más", tiene que haber un declive final, aquí un texto algo largo de hace unos días con las razones:

""" ---> Key Factors for Gold & Silver Investors | Sunshine Profits ""


Pero es mi opinión y nunca he pronosticado nada en los ue haya acertado ... de momento


----------



## Mochuelo (13 Sep 2018)

WhiZoX dijo:


> ¿Pistoletazo de salida en las mineras?
> 
> A estas horas: 17:28



Como mucho una señal. Si no fuera por el 22% de NGD ( lo que hace cambiar de CEO ienso, no debería llamar demasiado la atención. Esperar a ver el cierre semanal antes de evaluar la situación.

Creo que los Solares de Charitazo erraran y que estamos ya el en proceso de formación de fondo que terminara posiblemente con un doble fondo entre el 25 ( Dia expiración de futuros Comex)y 26 (posible subida de tipos de la fed). Esta es la interpretación que más se ajusta a mi crriterio de los análisis técnicos consultados. Pero si no le gustan, hay otros... 

Para los valientes recordad que Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Tras el cierre HL baja un 3,06%, la subida ha sido de 5,19%
> 
> """ https://www.nasdaq.com/es/symbol/hl/after-hours """
> 
> No, aún no ... veremos la gran caída en breve, pienso como los Solares



No se van a disparar hasta que no lo hagan el oro y la plata.

Y, de momento, no lo veo

---------- Post added 13-sep-2018 at 15:19 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> Lo de ayer tuvo ña apariencia de una ruptura de tendencia, pero en mi opinión, que es una replica de la opinión de los Solares, "bajará más", tiene que haber un declive final, aquí un texto algo largo de hace unos días con las razones:
> 
> """ ---> Key Factors for Gold & Silver Investors | Sunshine Profits ""
> 
> ...



yo no veo que haya roto la línea de tendencia bajista que empezó el 14-6. Ahora mismo la está tocando, lo más probable es que se vaya abajo.

Además yo solo creo en la R del tal Williams y esta no da subida aún.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# AHOREITOR: NO tengo NI idea de la evolución que pueda seguir la Plata en el corto plazo y en el largo NO tengo la menor duda, sino no andaría en ella... Dicho esto, aunque la Plata pueda caer más, tienes que tener en cuenta el par EUR/USD y, la verdad, es que suelo promediar a lo largo del año y tampoco las diferencias en los precios han sido para tirar "cohetes". Ciertamente, voy comprando en las caídas y como voy sin plazo alguno, tampoco veo tan relevante el acertar el "timing". Resumiendo: los precios actuales son de COMPRA CLARA. Y NO lo tomes como una "recomendación"... es una mera opinión, nada más.

# Charizato21: Sigo sin ver lo de tus "Solares" y mira que esa gente es buena en sus análisis, perooooo de momento no se puede decir que hayan acertado plenamente. Se hubiera conseguido más siguiendo la evolución del Yuan desde el pasado 14 de Junio.

Sin embargo, en el Oro, parece que la caída se está frenando y llevamos unos días en los que está intentando rebotar. Para hablar de un cambio de tendencia aún falta, pero bueno parece que hoy está por la "labor"...

¿Y la Plata? NO lo está haciendo bien, aunque se haya apartado de los $14 y que estuvo a punto de perder hace nada. Y lo digo porque está siguiendo la estela del Cobre, pero muy atrasada respecto a éste. En fin, habrá que seguir esperando, pero vamos esos precios son una "oportunidad" que hacia años no se daba.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Sep 2018)

Mochuelo dijo:


> ....
> 
> Creo que los Solares de Charitazo erraran y que estamos ya el en proceso de formación de fondo que terminara posiblemente con un doble fondo entre el 25 ( Dia expiración de futuros Comex)y 26 (posible subida de tipos de la fed). Esta es la interpretación que más se ajusta a mi crriterio de los análisis técnicos consultados. Pero si no le gustan, hay otros...
> 
> Para los valientes recordad que Caveat Emptor.




Totalmente de acuerdo en ese punto la postura de la FED 26 determinará el devenir, pero aún podría aumentar la ficción de proteger aún más la economía contra la inflación excesiva, más hawkish y eso también tiraría el oro hacia abajo.


----------



## MIP (13 Sep 2018)

No creo que la proxima crisis venga por el ladrillo. Eso ya fue en 2008. Esta vendrá por la deuda, principalmente soberana (aunque logicamente al ladrillo también le golpeará tangencialmente por su propia naturaleza apalancada).

De la plata, que nadie se de prisa. No vas a acertar con el punto bajo así que haz como yo, un "cost averaging" y dedica unos pavillos al mes, ya sean 100, 200 o 300€... Algunos vendedores te guardan los pedidos gratis unos meses y al de 2-3 meses pides envío y así te ahorras gastos de ídem.

A muy largo plazo si no vas a necesitar la pasta, siempre vas a salir airoso. Podemos estar cayendo durante los próximos 6 meses, que es el tiempo que tardan los MP en reaccionar (como ocurrió en 2008).


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2018)

Os dejo un artículo interesante del Blog de antorob y que os recomiendo...

Otra version de la lucha por los recursos (petroleo). | Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (13 Sep 2018)

Llama mucho la atención el acoso y derribo contra el diésel. Por USA que produce automóviles de gasolina se entiende, pero la cruzada de Europa tanto por ser más estricta en el control de la contaminación como el aumento de impuestos teóricamente perjudican a los fabricantes europeos frente USA y Japón. Por qué ahora, por que antes se permitieron los trucos? Mi idea es que el petróleo para producir diésel escasea y una forma de disimularlo es criminalizándolo como contaminante


----------



## antorob (13 Sep 2018)

Hola FranMen.

Has dado en la diana. La contaminación del diésel es conocida desde hace mucho. Pero el problema es que el aumento en la producción de petróleo procede en su mayoría de shale oil y liquidos de gas natural, que no sirven para fabricar diésel o lo hacen con complicados procesos muy caros.

Por eso, es imprescindible criminalizar el diésel y conservar su uso para camiones, tractores y maquinaria pesada.

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (13 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Lo de ayer tuvo ña apariencia de una ruptura de tendencia, pero en mi opinión, que es una replica de la opinión de los Solares, "bajará más", tiene que haber un declive final, aquí un texto algo largo de hace unos días con las razones:
> 
> """ ---> Key Factors for Gold & Silver Investors | Sunshine Profits ""
> 
> ...



Gracias por el comentario y el enlace , son de gran ayuda


----------



## LPMCL (13 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un buen artículo de Moisés Romero... ¡Joder! algo tan evidente y que algunos estén tan CIEGOS... Por cierto, al estimado Sr. Romero, le diría que hay una Burbuja inmobiliaria, pero también y ENORME en las Bolsas, Bonos... Y ya lo dijo Galbraith: "La memoria financiera dura un máximo de diez años. Éste es aproximadamente el intervalo entre un episodio de sofisticada estupidez y el siguiente". En fin, que NO ESCARMENTAMOS... bueno, menos algunos que andamos en "otras" cosas.
> 
> El BCE dice que el inmobiliario traerá la Nueva Crisis | Investing.com
> 
> Saludos.



Unas navidades, en otra vida anterior, teníamos 1 Kg de foie fresco encima de la encimera de la cocina. “Nai”, nuestro labrador color paja se subió y se comió el Kg entero, nosotros estando en otra parte de la casa, ajenos a lo que pasaba. Cuando me di cuenta, fui cabreado directo a buscarlo pero alguien me frenó y me dijo: “hey, es solo un perro” 

Si tiramos de memoria financiera y vamos a 2008, yo no creo que fuera un episodio de soberana estupidez. Que esperábamos si:


Las agencias de rating son pagadas por los emisores de los productos que evalúan
Las ganancias son privadas pero las pérdidas se hacen publicas
Hipotecas al 100% a todo el que sepa firmar con una X. Sin garantías ni entrada.
Gestores de riesgos son compensados cortoplacistamente, el LP no cuenta
…

La gente, dado un marco para operar, en un entorno de circunstancias, hará lo que mejor les convenga dentro de ese marco. Y estarán convencidos de sus decisiones racionales, eficientes en su trabajo. Hacen lo que tienen que hacer.

En pleno pánico 2008, gestores vendiendo deuda subordinada, bonos convertibles etc… a precios de risa, no lo hacían siguiendo sus análisis crediticios de los emisores, sino para poder sobrevivir. Lo mismo cuando la FED bajo los tipos a cero y compraron renta variable masivamente, no fue porque de repente las proyecciones económicas mejoraran; realmente lo hacían para conservar su trabajo. Quien va a pagar a un gestor que invierte en UST a tipo 0%? Estas decisiones son lo racional dentro de una serie de circunstancias dadas. 

El mundo AynRandiano (el escritor, no nuestro gran burbujero) expresado vía La Rebelion de Atlas, de no regulación y que cada uno actué siguiendo sus intereses particulares, sin reglas, lleva al caos (la mano invisible no sirve). Yo antes pensaba así, luego llegué a la conclusión de que una serie de normas son necesarias. No creo que la libertad sea solo posible viviendo sin reglas. Son unas reglas, en este caso financieras, las que deben motivar un determinado comportamiento que sea justo para todos y no beneficioso para unos a costa de otros. El “Good fences make good neighbors” ingles.

Y como dice Fernando, todo es fractal. La memoria y los ciclos emocionales de euforia y pánico entre crisis, son mayores que la vida media de un analista en Wall Street. Los 20añeros que tradean ahora (o programan los algos) en 2008 estaban en el instituto, como mucho en la uni. Nunca han vivido algo así. Solo conocen un mercado: el alcista. Es su marco de circunstancias y actúan en consecuencia. Hedgear? Tail risks?? ¿Eso para qué es? 

No están ciegos ni son gente que no escarmienta, en realidad son gente brillante interpretando y navegando su entorno. Siendo eficientes e intentando sobrevivir. No se sobrevive con metal, algo sin yield por el que pagas custodia y además esta bajista. Como CIO de HedgeFund, fondo de pensiones, inversor institucional (los que mueven el mercado)… durarías poco. Solo aquellos que se adaptan al entorno impuesto prosperan. Amplificando y llevando al limite lo bueno y lo malo (en este caso lo 2do).

Todo esto es una de las razones más importantes por las que se cargaran el sistema. No hay otro desenlace posible. 



_PS: Nai estuvo escondida debajo de una cama agonizando bastante tiempo y casi se muere. Los Labradores, como ciertos analistas, no tienen medida._


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Sep 2018)

antorob dijo:


> Hola FranMen.
> 
> Has dado en la diana. La contaminación del diésel es conocida desde hace mucho. Pero el problema es que el aumento en la producción de petróleo procede en su mayoría de shale oil y liquidos de gas natural, que no sirven para fabricar diésel o lo hacen con complicados procesos muy caros.
> 
> ...



Dos pequeńos commentarios:

1. El “no hay crudo para producer diesel” debe entenderse en el contexto geo-político. Irán, en realidad, tiene más reservas 3p en oil que Russia. 

2. IMO 2020 cambiará parts de los flujos de hoy en día. El diesel seguirá siendo necesario, pero debido a 1) se está tratando de sacar de otros sectores. A corto plazo nada reemplazará al diesel en el transporte marítimo, aunque yanhay algunos barcos con LNG.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2018 at 06:06 ----------




LPMCL dijo:


> Unas navidades, en otra vida anterior, teníamos 1 Kg de foie fresco encima de la encimera de la cocina. “Nai”, nuestro labrador color paja se subió y se comió el Kg entero, nosotros estando en otra parte de la casa, ajenos a lo que pasaba. Cuando me di cuenta, fui cabreado directo a buscarlo pero alguien me frenó y me dijo: “hey, es solo un perro”
> 
> Si tiramos de memoria financiera y vamos a 2008, yo no creo que fuera un episodio de soberana estupidez. Que esperábamos si:
> 
> ...



Brillante. Qué bien escrito, pardiez.


----------



## antorob (14 Sep 2018)

Hola JohnGalt.

Las reservas de petróleo de los países de Oriente Medio son la gran incognita del mercado. Es difícil saber cuantas les quedan.

En cuanto a las reservas 3p de Iran, sabes que en realidad son recursos. Es petróleo bajo el subsuelo pero no recuperable mas que una pequeña cantidad.

Quizas en el futuro encuentren un sistema para mejorar la recuperación en los campos o el precio del petróleo suba tanto que recursos no viables pasen a ser recuperables. Pero no a dia de hoy.

En cuanto al diésel, las nuevas directivas para la navegación en 2020 tensaran todavía mas el mercado. Parece que el paso a GNL no se esta produciendo a gran escala. Veremos.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# antorob: JohnGalt se gana la vida en el sector petrolero y en esa zona geográfica... Te lo digo porque es alguien muy bien informado de lo que acontece alrededor del Crudo. Ahora ya no se prodiga tanto por aquí e imagino que por cuestiones profesionales, pero aquí en el hilo nos ha hecho espléndidos comentarios sobre este particular.

# LPMCL: Tengo que felicitarte por tu comentario y que es muy atinado, aunque te recuerdo que estos "nuevos" conocieron lo sucedido en el 2008, ya que por esas fechas andaban por las universidades. Te lo digo con conocimiento de causa: tengo familia y amigos en el sector financiero, tanto en España como en el extranjero (desde USA a China...). Y hay de todo, aunque ciertamente su "misión" es vender, aunque sea MIERDA, luego algunos -pocos- tienen cierta "conciencia" y buscan asesorar lo mejor posible a sus clientes.

Y te voy a dar otro ejemplo de la estupidez humana: hace unos días un amigo me comentaba que iba a pedir un préstamo hipotecario y qué le podía aconsejar. Le dije que habiendo ofertas interesantes, lo ideal es que se decantará por una fija y me dijo que en el Banco le habían dicho que lo mejor era una variable... Le pregunté: "¿Desde cuándo un Banco mira por los intereses de sus clientes? Se quedó mudo y luego me dijo: "Claro". ¿Tú crees que me hará caso? NO y estoy hablando de un tipo que se gana bien la vida, con dos carreras universitarias, funcionario, etc., etc.

Así que voy a parafrasear a Einstein: "Dos cosas son infinitas: el Universo y la estupidez humana; y yo no estoy seguro sobre el Universo."

Y dejo esto para seguir "ahondando"...

¿Está el sistema preparado para una nueva crisis? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (14 Sep 2018)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Dos pequeńos commentarios:
> 
> 1. El “no hay crudo para producer diesel” debe entenderse en el contexto geo-político. Irán, en realidad, tiene más reservas 3p en oil que Russia.
> 
> 2. IMO 2020 cambiará parts de los flujos de hoy en día. El diesel seguirá siendo necesario, pero debido a 1) se está tratando de sacar de otros sectores. A corto plazo nada reemplazará al diesel en el transporte marítimo, aunque yanhay algunos barcos con LNG.



El transporte marítimo es cautivo del diesel como bien dices.
Salvo buques específicos de transporte de LNG que usan su propia carga como combustible es muy improbable que haya una inmediata expansión generalizada por dos razones claras:

- falta de instalaciones adecuadas de almacenamiento de LNG en puertos destino para suministro (no hay "gasolineras" LNG en puertos de África, Sudamerica...).

- la vida útil de un buque es de unos 25-30 años. 40 en pesca. Y su tecnología en general es conservadora en lo básico (propulsión sobre todo). 
Un cambio de motor es un coste enorme. Y por supuesto el acondicionamiento los tanques de almacenamiento (y más aún en el caso de del LNG, que requiere ciertas condiciones ambientales). Cambiar de diesel a IFO 180 ya es una inversión y una obra de importancia....cambiar a LNG es brutal.

Que sea un mercado cautivo del diesel no es una casualidad. El progreso industrial y la mejora de las condiciones de vida mundiales de los últimos 50 años se basan en la mejora de eficiencia en el transporte. Y en la eficiencia del diesel claro. Y esto se ha dado mayoritariamente en el transporte marítimo. Esta mejora de la eficiencia ha sido progresiva hasta llegar al nivel actual. Eso permite que se pague 7 euros por una mesilla de cristal sólido fabricado en china en un polígono de Getafe...y que haya latas de atún en los estantes de un supermercado en Chad.

Las malas noticias radican en que no es un sistema resiliente. Los procesos extremadamente eficientes nunca lo son. Su capacidad de absorción a impactos exteriores dinámicos es cuasi-nula. Impactos en forma de cambios legislativos o cambios en el suministro/precio del petróleo. Se invierte en reducir costes año a año...pero no se piensa en la estrategia a medio plazo para tener flexibilidad. Se aumenta las interconexiones del sistema pero se incrementa la fragilidad del mismo en la misma proporción.
En la cuenta de explotación de un portacontendores el consumo de combustible es cerca del 60%. En un pesquero es un 30%.
Es decir, el transporte marítimo es el canario en la mina.

Todas las empresas dependen de la energía. Es decir...del petróleo. Y sus cuentas de explotación y beneficios empresariales dependen del petróleo. Desde las más obvias fábricas de coches a las menos obvias agencias de marketing. España consume 1 millón de barriles diarios. 20$ de incremento en el Brent son 20M$ diarios. 7300M$ anuales. Que van directamente contra la cuenta de resultados de las empresas españolas (familias consideradas como "empresas" también).
Si nosotros invertimos en una empresa, lo hacemos con la esperanza que esta crezca y sus beneficios se incrementen sostenibemente en los próximos años. Es decir, invertimos en un IOU energético... "compramos petróleo futuro". 
Dicho de otras palabras. Pensamos en barriles de brent en vez de dólares pues el petróleo no se puede generar sin fin pero los dólares si se imprimen sin fin teniendo tinta suficiente y una flota de portaaviones que acompañe.

Si el petróleo escasea y el precio del barril es inasumible por los clientes finales... puede hacer que los costes de extracción superan el precio de mercado (la tasa de reinversión, es decir, que cueste más de un barril extraer un barril, todo puramente como energía). Esa ultraeficiencia del sistema económico de comercio mundial se desmorona como un castillo de naipes.
Y como ya he comentado, el transporte marítimo será el primero en caer.

La única manera de comprar "petróleo presente" es comprar metales preciosos y materias primas. Comprar energía. Sin contraparte.

Reflexión: como es posible que oro y plata estén a mínimos de los últimos 5 años ("petroleo presente") y el precio del barril (también "petróleo presente") esté en máximos de los últimos 4 años? Ambos referenciados al $.
Algo no cuadra. Cosa que ya sabemos, pero que tenemos que aprovechar.
Momento de comprar "petróleo presente" en forma de oro y plata física.

Momento de huir el IOU energético en forma de inversión en el mercado de valores. Si eliminamos el $ de la ecuación, lo que tiene que ocurrir para ganar valor de esta forma es que se produzca un aumento de cotizaciones (que responden a aumento de beneficios).
Comprando "petróleo presente" a 5,7 onzas de plata por barril (SP 500 a 2904 o que "cueste 0,175 barriles de petróleo" extraer una onza), el barril pase a costar 8 onzas en los años venideros " petróleo futuro" (SP 500 a 3800 o que "cueste 0,125 barriles de petróleo futuro" extraer una onza). 

La única manera que esto ocurra es que se encuentre muchísima plata/oro con el desarrollo de proyectos CAPEX de forma que se encuentre más plata con los mismos barriles o que se produzcan muchos más barriles manteniendo existencias subterrénas conocidas es decir...desarrollo brutal del shale oil (que se pueda extraer petróleo a un coste energético ínfimo del propio barril). Ambos per se deben ser regados con manguerazos de dinero FIAT.
Pero me temo que el comodín del QE ya se ha jugado estos años pasados.::


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Sep 2018)

Sólo un apunte con mi oración dialogada compuesta por la invocacion a aquellos que alentan la llama de la verdad ... los pronósticos de Solares 

"""Tenemos un movimiento de ida y vuelta alrededor de los 1200$, la situación actual es casi idéntica a la que se produjo en el año 2013 justo antes de la mayor y más volátil caída de la década. ""

El placer de la caza del buen precio, lleva en si mismo el dolor de la espera


----------



## FranMen (14 Sep 2018)

El GNL en automoción es viable de porque no tiene apenas impuestos, al contrario que diésel y gasolina, si algún día dejase de ser residual ya veríamos que ocurriría. De todas formas su almacenamiento y transporte a gran escala es complicado


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os enlazo un interesante artículo que reproduce unas recientes declaraciones del ex Primer Ministro británico, Gordon Brown.

A destacar también, y en la misma línea de Brown, la referencia que se hace al último informe de Société Genérale, titulado "Reunión de nubes tormentosas" y donde se indica que los riesgos globales a la baja se están intensificando. El Banco francés cree que la expansión de los Estados Unidos está estable por ahora, pero la próxima Recesión se avecina para el período 2019-2020...

"The World Is Sleepwalking Into A Financial Crisis": Former UK PM Gordon Brown | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## aszaragoza (14 Sep 2018)

En Suecia ha salido un artículo de Stéphane Junod (Deutsche Bank Wealth Management) jefe de inversiones de Europa exponiendo que hemos llegado al tope de crecimiento y que es hora de invertir en oro!!! Os dejo el enlace del artículo que aunque está en sueco seguramente se pueda traducir con google traslate.
Deutsche Bank: Toppen är nådd


----------



## racional (15 Sep 2018)

aszaragoza dijo:


> En Suecia ha salido un artículo de Stéphane Junod (Deutsche Bank Wealth Management) jefe de inversiones de Europa exponiendo que hemos llegado al tope de crecimiento y que es hora de invertir en oro!!! Os dejo el enlace del artículo que aunque está en sueco seguramente se pueda traducir con google traslate.
> Deutsche Bank: Toppen är nådd



Si hay tope de crecimiento, es para todo, incluido el oro.


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Sep 2018)

@Fernando: gracias por tus amables palabras. Me encantaría contribuir más pero estoy de trabajo hasta el cuello y la familia demanda también tiempo. He aprendido más de vosotros (y sigo aprendiendo) que de otras fuentes, así que mis contribuciones siguen siendo muy humildes tanto en contenido como en estilo. Seguida así, aunque se el trabajo y dedicación que eso conlleva.

@Muttley: Excelente comentario, gracias.
Tu comentario me ha recordado al modelo de Hill’s Group basado en una interpretación algo oscura del modelo de la entropía, y que parte de una observación que considero cierta, y va en la línea que comentas, de que el EROI de los combustibles fósiles está disminuyendo. Es un tema complejo en el que hay muchos intereses, por lo que es difícil abstraerse y tomar propia opinión si no se tiene un conocimiento tanto de economía como de termodinámica. Dejo un “paper” reciente que analiza la disminución del EROI no desde un modelo termodinámico, sino desde una aproximación LCA (Energy Return on Investment (EROI) for Forty Global Oilfields Using a Detailed Engineering-Based Model of Oil Production).
Coincido plenamente que el mercado está intervenido, que no es posible tamaña disfunción entre petróleo y oro/plata. Sin embargo, lo que es todavía más significativo, es que los dos mayores traders del mundo, apuestan (con mucha incertidumbre) por un hiper-contango a finales del Q2 de 2019… imagínate las consecuencias.
En referencia al transporte marítimo, actualmente hay 13 pedidos internacionales para LNG bunker vessels. 7 de ellos van a ser para operar en Europa (que actualmente ya cuenta con 6, uno de ellos con base en Huelva), 3 de ellos en Asia (China/Japon), 2 en Norteamérica y 1 en Singapur. Lo que esto demuestra es que es Europa la que esta promoviendo el uso de LNG como bunker fuel. A nivel europeo se habla de que a finales del 2025 estará disponible una red estratégica para LNG en los puertos europeos, y para finales de 2030 esta red estará también disponible en puertos interiores. Veremos, pero de momento estamos hablando de un mercado geográfico muy concreto.
Pakistan había avanzado hacia el LNG, pero…. Se han dado cuenta que ese movimiento estaba generando una mayor necesidad de importación y la balanza comercial no era favorable…. El nuevo presidente esta empezando a frenar LNG, y volver al Diesel…. 
@ antorob.
Hola antorob., un placer volver a leerte. Efectivamente, las 3p son difíciles de sacar, pero no he querido hablar sobre las reservas probadas porque en principio, con datos oficiales, Iran es el tercer país del mundo en reservas convencionales. Como es posible que se sigan imponiendo sanciones a Iran? Que es lo que hay detrás? Iran puede poner en el mercado en 4 años más de millón y medio de barriles diarios, pero no le dejan…. De momento. El crudo de Iran es alto en azufre (contrariamente a lo que promueve IMO 2020) y, teniendo en consideración que no hay HDS suficientes en el mundo para compensar la demanda y que el negocio de los scrubbers en los barcos es la medida para salir del paso a tiempo (un engaño, pues todo eso va a terminar en el mar), se está forzando a un encarecimiento del precio del diesel importante, un incremento en los costes logísticos que no solo traerá inflación, sino que como comentaba Muttley, generara una disminución aun mayor del rendimiento de estos combustibles en nuestros propios negocios. Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, pero lo que yo si se muy bien (no puedo decir por qué), es que la capacidad de Iran para inyectar crudo es real y puede ser sostenida, pero simplemente no le dejan. Hasta que China diga basta.


----------



## antorob (15 Sep 2018)

Hola JohnGalt.

Es una lastima que no puedas comentar mas veces porque la información y comentarios que nos das, no se adquiere en ningún sitio.

Esta mañana leia en Oilprice un comentario del gobernador de la Opep en Iran, Kazempour, en el sentido que USA no va a poder reducir las exportaciones iraníes a cero porque nadie tiene capacidad sobrante.

Desde luego 2019 viene muy difícil. Las restricciones iraníes (ya veremos que hacen China, India, incluso Alemania quiere preparar un sistema de pagos para evitar el sistema SWIFT) en Noviembre, el fin de la compra de bonos el 1 de Enero de 2019 en Europa, las devaluaciones de los emergentes, las subidas de tipos en EE.UU. En fin, menudo panorama.

En cuanto al comentario sobre la TRE (en castellano tasa de retorno energético) es evidente que cada vez obtenemos menos energía neta porque cada vez utilizamos mas energía para sacar cada barril de petróleo. Primero se han sacado los barriles fáciles y después de muchos años, estamos sacando los mas difíciles. Y esto no va a mejorar, por eso nos enfrentamos en poco tiempo a un desastre energético. El imparable aumento de población y la escasez de recursos que podrían sustituir al petróleo (elementos básicos para crear un sistema renovable alternativo al petróleo), van a conformar una situación peligrosa.

El recurso de los bancos centrales a la creación de dinero gratis, no servirá esta vez cuando comience la gran escasez. Aunque creo que todavía pueden prolongar la situación actual un poco mas (quizás dos años mas).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# JohnGalt: No pasa nada, cuando te sea posible ya volverás a deleitarnos con tus comentarios. Y yo he aprendido muchas cosas de ti y seguro que seguiré haciéndolo. También de muchos otros conforeros: paketazo, LPMCL, Muttley, kikepm, Tichy, antorob y muchos más que harían enormemente larga esta lista, de ahí que no me extienda más, pero desde aquí quiero expresar mi más profundo agradecimiento a todos ellos y que hacen posible la existencia de este hilo y que es uno de los "faros" existentes en la Red.

Y dejo un excelente artículo y cuyo trasfondo es el que hemos tocado en este hilo durante los últimos días...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...481-el-mundo-esta-al-borde-de-una-supercrisis

Y también el último COT publicado que sigue siendo ALCISTA...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - September 14, 2018

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Sep 2018)

Una pregunta, una duda: 


En el día de ayer los futuros del oro volvieron a cotizarse por debajo de los 1200$ , pero vimos un fuerte rebote del dólar, ¿por qué rebotó el dólar? 


Creo que estas dos explicaciones resolverían la cuestión:

Una primera: parte de la apelación a los datos macroeconómicos: “fuerte revisión en las ventas minoristas” “muy buenos datos de producción industrial” “confianza casi sin precedentes del consumidor”. No me convence, no es cierto.

Una segunda: El impacto de las noticias, los titulares del viernes y tweets de Panocha, en relación a la continuación de la guerra comercial con China -, aunque fue el jueves que PeloPacnocha ordenara a los asesores legales que procedan con los aranceles de unos 200,000 millones más en productos chinos.

Esta segunda explicación me convence, pero la cuestión es el porqué, no entiendo que los aranceles fortalezcan al dólar como moneda de reserva, es esa es la duda.


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Sep 2018)

Referencia Mundell y sus hipotesis del efecto del arancel en la apreciacion de la moneda y el efecto negativo en la propia economia real (empleo y produccion) del pais que impone el arancel.... 

Los aranceles causan más perjuicios que ventajas internamente | Blogs El Tiempo

Saludos

JG


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Sep 2018)

Hola, buenos dias.

Se han publicado los datos de produccion de crudo de Iran en el mes de Agosto, y el efecto de las sanciones ya se ha notado: 3.6 millones b/d en Agosto, el ratio mas bajo en los ultimos dos anyos. Sus exportationes han bajado en aproximadamente 300,000 b/d, asi que los usanos siguen imponiendo su ley. Platts estima que en Noviembre saldra del mercado unos 1.4 millones b/d... y luego quieren que este pais se "porte bien"... lo estan exprimiendo. La paradoja es que el gobierno irani a traves de la National Iranian Tanker Company opera la segunda flota de VLCC's mas grande del mundo... 

Aunque no creo que el mundo sea como el que conocemos hoy, otra perla de IMO: despues de llegar al objetivo de 0.5% S en el diesel, se ha marcado una estrategia para reducir las emisiones de CO2 un 40% para 2030 y un 70% para 2050... como digo, el mundo sera distinto, pero los scrubbers se lo comeran con patatas...

Saludos

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Aprovecho para dejaros lo que he enlazado en uno de mis comentarios en mi Blog de Rankia. MUY INTERESANTE... aunque sea a nivel divulgativo.

https://macroeconomia.com.mx/2017/07/la-plata-y-el-gran-futuro-de-mexico-hugo-salinas-price

Saludos.


----------



## CaraCortada (16 Sep 2018)

Gracias infinitas una vez más D. Fernando, sin usted me sentiría huérfano en un aspecto importante de mi vida.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2018)

Hola, Caracortada: Pues, Muchas Gracias. Todos los que escribimos por aquí lo hacemos con el ánimo de aportar, aunque sea un poco de "luz"...

Y dejo un artículo que merece la pena, incluido el darle al "traductor"...

Seth Klarman: These Are The 20 Forgotten Lessons From The 2008 Crisis | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Aprovecho para dejaros lo que he enlazado en uno de mis comentarios en mi Blog de Rankia. MUY INTERESANTE... aunque sea a nivel divulgativo.
> 
> https://macroeconomia.com.mx/2017/07/la-plata-y-el-gran-futuro-de-mexico-hugo-salinas-price
> 
> Saludos.



Bonita historia, si no fuera porque todo eso no ocurrirá de forma pacífica.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Sep 2018)

Estaba leyendo que Rusia ha desbancado a China en reservas de oro, acumulando (oficialmente, a saber la verdad) 2,170 toneladas. 

Y parece ser que le ha comprado a... China.

Russia buys gold from China - Russian economic news

Saludos

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# JohnGalt: Es evidente que Rusia compra Oro SISTEMÁTICAMENTE desde que Putin llegó al Poder y que lo tiene MUY CLARO. Los motivos reales NO los conocemos, pero la "intuición" nos indica que Rusia se está preparando para "algo" muy complicado que está por venir, ya sea de carácter financiero, geopolítico, económico o un "mix" de todo ello.

El caso de China es diferente, dada la opacidad de ese país y también las dudas razonables que ofrecen los datos que facilita. Es muy posible que China posea MUCHO MÁS ORO FÍSICO del que dice poseer y en los últimos meses se observa cómo la devaluación del Yuan está seguida por los MPs. No es difícil pensar que ello hace que China consiga más Oro a mejor precio. Recordemos que tiene muchos Dólares estadounidenses para "intercambiar"...

Y, por otro lado, en caso de "necesidad", China NO dudaría en efectuar una Confiscación masiva entre su población, especialmente la más "adinerada" y que ha sido la que más Oro ha comprado en los últimos tiempos.

Por cierto, ayer leí un nuevo informe de Goldman Sachs y es, francamente, muy pesimista. Apunta a una Recesión para el 2020 y con fuertes caídas en los mercados, especialmente en los emergentes. Me ha llamado la atención que dan también una caída del 29% para los MPs.

Y dejo un buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

A propósito de los másteres regalados

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Sep 2018)

Acabo de leer en zero-hedge unas declaraciones de Austin Fitts, asesora de inversiones y ex-subsecretaria de la vivienda. Dice que espera un movimiento extremo para final de año en la fortaleza del dólar (por los excesos en los movimientos finales) pero ve débil el dólar a largo plazo.

Lo que me ha llamado la atención es su referencia al oro y la plata. La plata ha bajado un 16% pero cada vez lee mas informes de la dificultad de hacerse con gran cantidad de plata. 

¿Sabeis algo de esto ultimo?. ¿Es verdad que en USA se esta volviendo complicado comprar grandes cantidades de plata?. Por algún sitio he leído que las primas están subiendo, pero no puede confirmarlo con seguridad.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Sep 2018)

Acabo de leer a mis amigos, acceso Premium vía una subscripción de prueba, según ellos la perspectiva sigue siendo fuertemente bajista oro/plata; el oro listo para descender a los mínimos de diciembre de 2015 en un movimiento muy rápido, con una pérdida de más de 200$ en un par de jornadas , en breve, en estos días.


----------



## Mochuelo (17 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Acabo de leer a mis amigos, acceso Premium vía una subscripción de prueba, según ellos la perspectiva sigue siendo fuertemente bajista oro/plata; el oro listo para descender a los mínimos de diciembre de 2015 en un movimiento muy rápido, con una pérdida de más de 200$ en un par de jornadas , en breve, en estos días.



Dios nos pille confesados y con los deberes hechos! . Sigo sin verlo, pero muchas cosas hay en este reino que no abarca mi escasa sabiduría. Reitero mi anterior opinión que estamos formando un fondo, No creo que llegemos a niveles del diciembre del 2015. Creo que como mucho revisitará los bajos de agosto en un doble fondo.

Hamilton hace una llamada a la capitulación. Sus análisis suelen ser interesantes pero su timing suele ser malo. A notar el bajo rendimiento de las acciones en el ratio HUI/GOLD.
Articulo de Hamilton.

El organo de Harvey en Silver doctors ya lleva tiempo señalando un enorme desvio de entregas del comex a Londres. Eso, unido a los conocidos excepcionales COT, sentimiento por los suelos para MPs, en los cielos para otros, más coro de analistas técnicos gritando "DOW to infinity, gold to hell", etc...dan un escenario a punto. Algo sucederá.... Winter is coming!

ienso:Me estoy pensando en tradear el GSR desde mi cuenta de Goldmoney. 

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Sep 2018)

puede ser que no pierdas mucho, pero ganar, estos HDLGPTA lo tiene todo bien atado para que NO suba la coti...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# antorob: Ninguno de mis contactos en los Estados Unidos me ha comentado lo que indicas. Hoy o mañana preguntaré sobre ello. 

Por cierto, te dejo una entrevista reciente efectuada a Catherine Austin Fitts. A lo mejor es de tu interés y de otros conforeros...

Catherine Austin Fitts - We

# Mochuelo: Supongo que te refieres a Goldstrike Resources Ltd (GSR). Bien, es una especie de "chicharro" y muy especulativa. Eso SÍ, desde esa óptica, se puede ganar "pasta" ahí, pero a muy corto plazo. También habrá que afinar mucho el "timing" en caso de entrar.

Creo que hoy, Terrence E. King, su Presidente y CEO, ha hecho unas declaraciones sobre la propiedad de Plateau, en el territorio de Yukon, en Canadá. En las mismas, ha informado que su socio, Newmont Mining Corporation, ha completado con éxito el programa de exploración 2018 en Plateau.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (17 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Mochuelo: Supongo que te refieres a Goldstrike Resources Ltd (GSR). Bien, es una especie de "chicharro" y muy especulativa. Eso SÍ, desde esa óptica, se puede ganar "pasta" ahí, pero a muy corto plazo. También habrá que afinar mucho el "timing" en caso de entrar.
> 
> ...



No, me refería al ratio Oro/plata (GSR=Gold Silver Ratio). Siento no haber sido más preciso. . Sobre Goldstrike R., ya he agotado mi cupo de pequeñines


----------



## antorob (17 Sep 2018)

Gracias por el video. Interesante. Aunque los comentarios del oro y la plata, venían en los últimos minutos.

El aumento de las primas lo he visto en SRSROCCO.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2018)

Hola, antorob: He indagado acerca de lo que preguntabas y las respuestas que he recibido han sido negativas... Es más, he entrado en la web de APMEX y allí hoy se podían comprar a $16,24 las Maple Leaf, Kangaroos, Krugerrands... A $16,34 las Philarmonicas. Y ya más caras, las Eagles a $17,04 y las Pandas a $20,73. 

En fin, es posible que en algunos Estados de la Unión existan minoristas que NO tienen existencias de según qué monedas o, simplemente, que las hayan guardado para "tiempos mejores". Aquí, en Europa, también hay tiendas que presentan escasez en algunas monedas, pero vamos nada serio, por tanto considero que la información tiene formato de "globo sonda"...

Y dejo esto para quienes gustan de los Charts...

Sep 14, 2018 Gold Stocks: Morning Star Buy Signals Morris Hubbartt 321gold ...inc ...s

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2018)

Estamos mejor sin ti... Bye Bye!


----------



## alicate (17 Sep 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham entra a este hilo irrelevante perdido en la tundra , lee algunos soporiferos comentarios escritos por nonagenarios mentales
> y se pira . Porque el clapham no da gratis ni las gracias ...y como este hilo sin el clapham es nothing . pos eso ...
> Agur
> 
> Ni un misero krugerrand



A ti calpan o como te hagas llamar te pasa como a un padre y a un hijo en mi pueblo:

-Padre que no me gusta el vino.
-Padre que no me gusta el vino
-Padre que no me gusta el vino
A lo que responde el padre; A ti lo que te pasa es que no te se olvida.

p.d. Pa mi que eres el rancional. Perdon por el off topic y a seguir con el mejor hilo del foro, siento no aportar pues no estoy a la altura, pero aprender de vosotros es un lujo.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un buen artículo publicado en Bloomberg de Brian Chappatta. Vale la pena, no sólo por su contenido, sino también por los gráficos dinámicos que posee...

- Terms of Service Violation

Y tiene DELITO que encima tengamos que soportar a ANALFABURROS que vayan por ahí "aplaudiendo" la actuación de los Bancos Centrales, especialmente de la FED...

Saludos.

Edito: El enlace está bien colocado.


----------



## casaire (18 Sep 2018)

Buenos días.Me presento.Soy un stacker de oro y plata de la zona Este .Compro monedas de oro y plata sobre todo para asegurar mi jubilación, pues no creo en el dinero papel a largo plazo.No he podido leer muchos mensajes ,de hecho solo los últimos y quizás sea demasiado atrevido para poner un comentario pero ahí va el mío.
Me gusta comprar las monedas de oro de casas numismatica y sobre todo de los compra-venta de oro ,estos últimos siempre tienen monedas y antes de llevarlas a fundir me avisan,pues a eso voy....Las casas de compra-venta ,cuando reciben monedas de gente que empeña su oro lo que hacen es pagarles por debajo del precio spot y luego se deshacen de ellas llevándolas a fundir....El otro día no pude hacerme con 2 monedas de 25 pesetas Alfonso XII de 1878 y cuando pregunté ..la persona ya las había llevado a fundir.Con esto digo que cada vez hay menos alfonsinas en el mercado y que supongo que las que quedan subirán su valor.Es un ejemplo extrapolable a los escudos,soberanos,ducados,reales ,etc que tengan una limitada emisión.No hablo de Bullion sino de monedas circuladas o de hace uno o 2 siglos atrás.
Yo si que creo en un "shit hits the fan".La deuda inostenible,la mega crisis que viene,la confianza en el papel moneda,etc.Todo va a petar y cuando pase quiero tener plata y oro...."If you don´t hold it,you don´t own it".
Bueno pues me despido ..No me interesa si sube o baja el oro-plata,lo que me interesa es tenerlo para largo plazo y esperar...Y yo sigo esperando mi momento.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2018)

Hola, casaire: Vd., al igual que la mayoría de los que pululamos por aquí, está asegurándose un "refugio" que llegado el caso valdrá o no, eso ya se vería (dependerá de las "circunstancias"), pero al menos tendrá algo, mientras otros mucho menos previsores se quedarán con el CULO AL AIRE... Suele pasar y créame que de las Crisis, una vez pasadas, pocos se acuerdan, a no ser que tengan una edad y ya hayan vivido unas cuantas...

En fin, está en un hilo "metalero" y, por lo tanto, no podemos menos que felicitarle por hacer los "deberes" y Ojalá tenga Suerte con sus MPs, tanto si vienen mal dadas como si no. En realidad, yo pienso que a largo plazo son CABALLOS GANADORES.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (18 Sep 2018)

Muchas gracias fernandojcg por la info.

A veces internet no es suficiente y es importante tener contactos.

Hoy nos levantamos con las sanciones comerciales de Trump, que ya estaban descontadas por el mercado. Ahora falta por conocer las medidas de represalia de los chinos y ver hasta donde nos lleva la escalada de sanciones. 

Seria interesante saber hasta donde quiere llegar la Unión Europea en su intento de desligarse del dólar y del sistema SWIFT. Otra piedra mas en el ataúd del dólar, aunque no creo que los americanos se resignen a perder la supremacía del dólar sin luchar.

El foro va cogiendo velocidad de crucero.

Saludos.


----------



## mundofila (18 Sep 2018)

casaire dijo:


> El otro día no pude hacerme con 2 monedas de 25 pesetas Alfonso XII de 1878 y cuando pregunté ..la persona ya las había llevado a fundir.Con esto digo que cada vez hay menos alfonsinas en el mercado y que supongo que las que quedan subirán su valor.Es un ejemplo extrapolable a los escudos,soberanos,ducados,reales ,etc que tengan una limitada emisión.No hablo de Bullion sino de monedas circuladas o de hace uno o 2 siglos atrás.
> Yo si que creo en un "shit hits the fan".L.



Hola
Es evidente que moneda que se funde, moneda que se resta de las existencias, pero las que quedan del modelo de 25 pesetas oro me temo que todavía son legión. Para que te hagas una idea se acuñaron mas de 35 millones de esas piezas, sólo del modelo de 1878 en sus dos variantes más de 8 millones de monedas.
A veces haces números y es increíble la cantidad de oro que se destinaba para acuñar moneda, esos 8 millones de piezas suponen que en España ese año de 1878 sólo en ese tipo se usaron (7,2 gr x 8.000.000) 57.600 kilos de oro; pero es que el año anterior se usaron mas de 60.000 kilos.
Y si nos vamos a los 20 francos franceses o los soberanos ingleses, volvemos a encontrar tiradas anuales de millones de piezas, año tras año,... no sé si alguien se ha molestado alguna vez en contar todo el oro que hay por ahí acuñado en los últimos 150 años, pero la cifra sería espectacular.


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Sep 2018)

Nouriel Roubini, que ya predijo la recesión de la crisis de las subprime en este artículo cita nueve motivos para un crisis financiera y gran recesión en 2020

The Makings of a 2020 Recession and Financial Crisis by Nouriel Roubini & Brunello Rosa - Project Syndicate

El más sorprendente es el noveno, reproduzco aquí con la traducción automática:

Noveno, Pelopanocha ya estaba atacando a la Reserva Federal cuando la tasa de crecimiento fue recientemente del 4%. Solo piense en cómo se comportará en el año electoral de 2020, cuando es probable que el crecimiento haya caído por debajo del 1% y aparezcan pérdidas de empleos. La tentación de Trump para " empujar al perro " mediante la fabricación de una crisis de política exterior será alta, especialmente si los demócratas vuelven a tomar la Cámara de Representantes este año.

Como Pelopanocha ya inició una guerra comercial con China y no se atrevería a atacar a Corea del Norte con armas nucleares, su último mejor objetivo sería Irán. Al provocar una confrontación militar con ese país, desencadenaría un choque geopolítico estanflación, similar a los picos del precio del petróleo de 1973, 1979 y 1990. Huelga decir que eso haría que la recesión global que se avecina sea aún más grave.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# antorob: SÍ, parece que el hilo está tomando una buena velocidad, aunque suele suceder una vez pasa el Verano. No es menos cierto que lleva ya bastantes años y es conocido en la Red. También pasa por épocas menos dinámicas, pero bueno seguimos por aquí y eso ya constituye una buena señal.

Y anexo un artículo de otro que se apunta al "carro"...

The Next Financial Crisis Is Right on Schedule (2019) - The Daily Reckoning

Y respecto a la Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU. y China qué quieres que te diga... Yo suelo ser muy "malpensado", así que da la sensación de que quieren precipitar los acontecimientos...

# mundofila: Realmente, el Oro extraído desde los principios de los "tiempos" es muy poco... En cierta ocasión, leí que su volumen total ocuparía tan solo dos piscinas olímpicas. Por consiguiente, es un MP bastante "raro" en la Naturaleza. De hecho, hasta su origen es extraterrestre...

# paraisofiscal: Tan poco como 0,793 Onzas por persona a nivel mundial. Suiza es la que lidera el "ranking" con unas 3,94 Onzas per cápita y seguida a distancia por Libano... Después vienen Italia, Francia, Alemania, Francia y... ¡Portugal!

Curiosamente, ni la India ni China están entre los primeros 20 países. Por cierto, en China tocan a 0,42 Onzas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Is The COT Report Still Valid? | SilverSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Is The COT Report Still Valid? | SilverSeek.com
> 
> Saludos.



No esta nada mal:

"I know full-well that it has been the managed money hedge funds that have been the biggest actual sellers, but I also know that JPMorgan has been greasing the skids and inducing these traders to sell by rigging prices lower and lower. All that proves is that JPMorgan is a sophisticated financial crook, the most sophisticated in existence and not some petty criminal punk out to mug an old lady and snatch her purse."

La mano que mece la cuna...

Por otro lado, me gustaria saber que sensaciones os transmite este grafico que os dejo en el archivo adjunto?

Que tengais un buen dia.

Saludos

JG


----------



## antorob (19 Sep 2018)

Hola JohnGalt.

El Gráfico. La volatilidad aumenta en los periodos bajistas, a mas bajista mas volatilidad. El oro sube cuando hay correcciones en bolsa y tiende a descender en periodos bolsa-alcistas.

Resultado. Si hay un desplome de las cotizaciones el índice de volatilidad se disparará y el oro se irá a las estrellas.

Seria ideal que algún indicador se anticipara para tomar posiciones pero parece que están bien correlacionados.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Sep 2018)

antorob dijo:


> Hola JohnGalt.
> 
> El Gráfico. La volatilidad aumenta en los periodos bajistas, a mas bajista mas volatilidad. El oro sube cuando hay correcciones en bolsa y tiende a descender en periodos bolsa-alcistas.
> 
> ...



Gracias antorob. Me gustaria saber como anticiparnos.... de todas formas para nosotros no es demasiado importante, pues vamos a "largo" y como fernando ha dicho muchas veces, para no usarlo nunca...


----------



## Most (19 Sep 2018)

Buenos días.

Hoy un off-topic si me lo permiten, que me tengo que desahogar.

Me aterroriza levantarme cada mañana y leer los periodícos de tirada nacional (y los principales de EEUU) y ver como está el mundo.

En España, el país que nos ocupa, se ha decretado que no se puede ganar dinero.

Da igual que te tires tus mejores años metido entre libros, que te dejes el alma en un trabajo, que crees empresa, que fracases (ahí si que están para apretarte bien por el cuello), que te levantes con pundonor y vuelvas a intentarlo, que generes puestos de trabajo... Si lo ganas te lo confisca EL GOBIERNO. El 52% señores para rentas de 150k, el quinto país de Europa que más CONFISCA (ignorando que menos uno, el resto están en salarios base que "triplican" el nuestro) y no se crean, que no hace falta llegar a esos "estratosféricos" 150k, que a partir de 60.000 ya te destrozan. 

Hay que mantener el "estado de bienestar", pero sobre todo SU BIENESTAR (el político) ya que de reducir administraciones, autonomías y miles de gastos superfluos, estafas, malversaciones, corrupción, el PER... DE ESO NI HABLAR.

Me encantaría, que los impuestos (aunque siguiesen igual de altos) se gastasen en una educación ejemplar para todo el territorio nacional sin sesgos por comunidades, en modelo sanitario como el actual pero con gente bien pagada y contenta, buenas instalaciones y una atención de primera, en unos servicios al ciudadano como deberían ser... pero todo eso es un sueño, una vez creado éste sistema corrupto y clientelar, solo se puede cambiar DESTRUYENDO EL ACTUAL.

La economía racional no existe, estamos financieramente hablando en terreno desconocido (de hecho los QE ya son experimentos) y los bancos centrales mantienen el circo mediante el soporte a los países quebrados y todo ésto se mantiene con gobiernos dispuestos a engañar al "pueblo", a repartir lo que no es suyo y a expoliar a quién todavía tiene algo.
Todo está gravado y cuando ya no hay más que gravar, pues entonces se sube el tipo de gravámen.

Quién diga que la esclavitud no existe es que no ha mirado bien su entorno y sus obligaciones y "derechos". Esto es mucho peor que la edad feudal.

Entonces llega el momento en el que te planteas muchas cosas como... ¿merece la pena seguir produciendo, generando empleo y ayudando a familias si luego viene el estado a saquearme?, ¿no me saquean ya suficiente con los trimestres, beneficios, sociedades, inversiones...?, ¿no sería mejor cerrar el "chiringuito" (y más con la que se nos viene encima) quitarse todos los dolores de cabeza DIARIOS que dan las empresas y vivir de lo ahorrado y del estado cual sanguijuela?

Seguir viviendo aquí, (que por otra parte es perfecto tanto en clima, como en alimentación, como en naturaleza... en fin, todo lo que no hayamos "tocado" los hombres), empieza a ser un problema.

Y así es como se llega a la "máxima" de todo Español: EL QUE VENGA DETRÁS, QUE ARREE.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Sep 2018)

Hola Most

Como escribio mi admirado M. Benedetti: "Ni mas ni menos, mas" (perdon por las tildes, no tengo en mi teclado).

Estoy de acuerdo en que nos exprimen y en lo personal creo que pagar impuestos "DEBIERA" ser garantia de tener un Estado que usara esos impuestos para garantizar infraestructuras y servicios proporcionales a lo pagado. Pero en un sistema democratico podrido desde su nacimiento (no es una democracia, es una partidocracia recitativa), donde prima la endogamia para asegurarse donde meter mano, los impuestos no revierten como debieran, y por tanto, los gravamenes es la solucion para seguir exprimiendo. 

Por ende, vamos a llegar a un maximo como sociedad, y a partir de ahi, vendra el colapso. Yo lo visualizo desde la termodinamica, en estos momentos, como bruscas pero cortas caidas (2008, etc...) que nos llevan desde un maximo en equilibrio metaestable a otro similar, pero mas abajo... y creo que hay un maximo ahi abajo, debajo del cual solo hay una larga caida al suelo.

Opciones que veo, tres:

1. Decir basta, para CAMBIAR. Cambiar drasticamente la constitucion, reinventarnos. Pero eso es sangre, sudor y lagrimas (no son mutuamente excluyentes, lamentablemente). Tenemos arrestos? Estamos dispuestos? O como dices, solo aplicamos "el que venga detras, que arree"? De nosotros depende en primer lugar decir "estoy dispuesto" y en segundo lugar "organizarnos". Si se organizan los CDR, como no nos podriamos organizar una masa critica con sentido comun para forzar el cambio? 

2. Decir basta, para EVADIRSE. Evadirse en todos sus sentidos, buscar un lugar fuera del pais donde retirarte, donde no te expriman, donde puedas vivir de tus rentas. EXILIARTE en definitiva. Oportunidades las hay. Lo malo de esto, vas a la parte egoista del asunto y te lleva a romper muchas relaciones (no te puedes llevar a hermanos con sus familias, etc...). Los que tienen familias chicas, tienen mas libertad en ese sentido. Y realmente hay lugares en los que vivir como viviamos en los anyos 70-80 (naturaleza, alimentos, precio... aunque tambien la sanidad es menor). 

3. Decir basta, para CAMUFLARSE. Como dices, "tancar la botiga", recoger frutos, poner lo ahorrado en buen recaudo, pasar desapercibido, y a aguantar y medrar del estado.

A mi me gustaria involucrarme en la 1, y si no llega a darse la oportunidad, definitivamente ya tengo la 2. La vida me ha dado esa opcion al estar viviendo fuera de mi pais por muchos anyos, pero se que no es nada facil habiendo vivido siempre en el pais de nacimiento.

Desde el exterior, Espanya se ve en caida libre, pero tambien se ven otros paises de la UE e incluso USA. No hay muchas opciones. 

Triste: todo lo trabajado, invertido, sacrificado, etc... todo, a disposicion de la mediocricracia de unos politicos que han usado la democracia para crear su propio reino de taifas.

Amen

JG


----------



## antorob (19 Sep 2018)

Los dos últimos post , extraordinarios.

Gracias a los dos.

También es verdad que los que estamos por este hilo compartimos todo lo dicho, pero fuera de aquí, hay un estado vegetativo que solo sobrevive sin pensar en nada mas. 

Ademas no solo no saben lo que se nos viene encima es que ni siquiera son conscientes de lo mal que estamos. Asi es difícil tomar partido.

Lo que creo que casi todo el mundo esta de acuerdo es que la clase política solo mira por si misma.

Saludos.


----------



## WhiZoX (19 Sep 2018)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Y realmente *hay lugares en los que vivir como viviamos en los anyos 70-80 (naturaleza, alimentos, precio*... aunque tambien la sanidad es menor).
> JG



¿Podría citar algunos? Gracias.


----------



## kikepm (19 Sep 2018)

Malditos terroristas, antiespañoles y proetarras ::



No hay solución de ninguna clase, y cuanto antes lo acepteis, mejor para vuestro descanso.

Solo hay que esperar el colapso y hacer los deberes (oro, plata, BTCs, ahorros en el extranjero...). Cuando llegue, no nos cansaremos de decir "TE LO DIJE".


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Sep 2018)

Most dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hoy un off-topic si me lo permiten, que me tengo que desahogar.
> 
> ...



En la edad media ya era escandaloso y opresor tener que pagar el diezmo.


----------



## Muttley (19 Sep 2018)

Una cosa que me parece que no tiene parangón en la historia moderna de España y que muestra a las claras donde no sólo no hemos avanzado en este sXXI sino que hemos retrocedido en el bienestar social.

Cuando terminé la carrera allá por 2003, un ingeniero junior o una beca se cobraba en el orden de 1000 euros. Fue mi primer sueldo.
Ahora en el año 2018, hay que tener mucha suerte para que alguién cobre esos 1000 euros.

Eso significa que en 15 años, se HAN MANTENIDO los sueldos. Se empieza desde MUCHO más abajo la escala salarial.

En las estadísticas oficiales:

En Barcelona el precio medio del alquiler en 2003 era sobre 8 euros por m2.
Ahora en 2018 anda por 13.
Alquiler medio por m2 (€/m2 mes)
Un 62% más.

El gasto de alimentación por persona, en 2002 fue de 1282,04€.
pag 4 de http://www.ine.es/revistas/cifraine/0504.pdf

En 2017 fue de 2521,71€.
en El gasto de los españoles en alimentación en 2017 ascendió a 102.584 millones de euros, con una subida de un 3,6% frente a 2015

Transporte en Madrid. 
elmundo.es - Las tarifas del transporte se incrementarán un 2,7% en 2004
Billete sencillo en 2004 1,15€. 10 viajes 5,35€ Abono normal A 34,55€.
Billete sencillo en 2018 1,5€ . 10 viajes 12,2€ Abono normal A 54,60€

Resumiendo. Es como si se cobraran los sueldos de 1975 en la España de 1990.
Se están riendo de nosotros. Vaya porvenir para el que empieza ahora con 750 euros al mes.


----------



## AHOREITOR (19 Sep 2018)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola Most
> 
> Como escribio mi admirado M. Benedetti: "Ni mas ni menos, mas" (perdon por las tildes, no tengo en mi teclado).
> 
> ...



Para nuestra desgracia ese será el camino, y hace tiempo que lo estamos recorriendo. Pero muchos caminan y no saben hacia dónde van, será que están distraídos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Sep 2018)

WhiZoX dijo:


> ¿Podría citar algunos? Gracias.



Le puedo citar un ejemplo: Kochi (la zona). No es mi favorito ni el lugar que he elegido. Hay bastantes mas, el mundo es grande. En cualquier opción que busque, es importante dos cosas: 1) Conocer el lugar, primero. Patearlo 2) Tener conocidos, no uno, varios. Si tiene familia, mucho mejor, pero no suele ser el caso. Mi zona favorita es el Mediterráneo, y esa es la opción que he elegido (en estos momentos 60% posibilidades de que mi retiro sea allí). 

Ojala pudiera elegir Espanya. Como bien sabe, finca con agua, tierra cultivable, en zona discreta, es una muy buena opción para la opción 3) (pasar desapercibido y medrar). En esos casos, mejor el Norte de Espanya.

Si busca algo así, suerte en su búsqueda.

Saludos.

JG

---------- Post added 19-sep-2018 at 17:12 ----------




Muttley dijo:


> Una cosa que me parece que no tiene parangón en la historia moderna de España y que muestra a las claras donde no sólo no hemos avanzado en este sXXI sino que hemos retrocedido en el bienestar social.
> 
> Cuando terminé la carrera allá por 2003, un ingeniero junior o una beca se cobraba en el orden de 1000 euros. Fue mi primer sueldo.
> Ahora en el año 2018, hay que tener mucha suerte para que alguién cobre esos 1000 euros.
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. 

MI primer trabajo como ingeniero fue en 1998 y mi salario bruto fue 2.8 millones brutos al anyo en 14 pagas, es decir, unos 17,000 euros/anyo. Iba en metro a trabajar, 2 viajes diarios solia hacer, por lo que en transporte me gastaba por aquella época unos 40 euros al mes. Recuerdo que podia ahorrar. Y para mi estaba muy bien pagado, estaba contento por coger experiencia. Los salarios de ahora son realmente malos y es que profesiones que anteriormente no eran frecuentes se expandieron y es como que somos parte de un mercadeo constante. 

Involucion permanente.


----------



## Most (19 Sep 2018)

Spoiler






JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola Most
> 
> Como escribio mi admirado M. Benedetti: "Ni mas ni menos, mas" (perdon por las tildes, no tengo en mi teclado).
> 
> ...







Hola JohnGalt.

Las tres opciones que citas son las más viables y ya fueron consideradas hace tiempo, allá por 2009 más o menos cuando empecé a intuír el chaparrón que venía (mi sector seguía como si nada por aquél entonces).
Esa fué la primera vez que las contemplé, viendo que todo lo que había creado se podía esfumar de la noche a la mañana.

Por ello puse en práctica su opción nº1. Hablé con amigos influyentes, familiares y personas de todo tipo para cambiar algunas cosas que nos podían facilitar la vida (siempre a escala provincial claro)... de hecho llegué a movilizar a bastante gente que en el momento crucial, cuando teníamos que dar la cara y hablar... desaparecieron. 
Arrestos en éste país, los justos señor mío.

De ahí pasé a asegurar mi vida y la de mi familia más cercana (su opción 2), puse mi "patrimonio" a prueba de bombas así como mi legado y eso que aún puedo considerarme "joven". Lo hice en España y ahora me estoy asesorando para hacer lo mismo en el extranjero, por esa franja del mapa mundi que usted comenta y que he creído intuir cual es.

Y la 3ª opción será el prólogo de la 2, ya que como he comentado mi familia (con la que quiero contar) es reducida y no tengo problema en moverlos a todos si el clima del país lo requiere.
He aprendido a base de golpes a no cogerle apego a nada material, así que llegado el momento está todo planeado y por escrito, por si las moscas.

Un saludo y termino el off-topic dejando el hilo para lo que es... MPs.

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Most: Tengo más que reiterado que en este hilo los MPs son la "excusa" para tratar otros temas más "mundanos" y ahí radica precisamente el éxito que tenemos. Además, si sólo nos dedicaramos a los MPs acabaría siendo muy aburrido, a fin de cuentas sus "bondades" ya están más que comentadas. No está de más darles un repaso de tanto en tanto, pero lo "fundamental" son otras cosas que nos rodean... como por ejemplo lo que hoy habéis comentado.

En lo personal, NO voy a añadir NADA más, por cuanto creo que ya me conocéis y sabéis cómo pienso... Eso SÍ, cada día que pasa me sale más la "vena" de emular a Maximilien Roberpierre y llegado el momento ya veremos lo qué decidiré... Son tantas las "circunstancias" que pueden darse que hace casi imposible preverlas todas ellas, así que intentaré "adaptarme" a las que se produzcan y espero poder tener la suficiente "cintura" para poder moverme a tiempo. No creáis que va a ser tan fácil y es que el "PROBLEMÓN" NO radica únicamente en nuestro país y entorno, sino que tiene toda la "pinta" de que va a ser GLOBAL.

Y mucho ¡Ojito! con pensar en asentarse en países emergentes...

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (19 Sep 2018)

Yo ante acontecimientos que estarían por venir, que traerían sin lugar a dudas revueltas, saqueos y no se cuantas barbaries más. Pues se me antojan muy poco lugares como los que nombráis , primero por lo súper poblados que están ya. ( creo habláis de la india). 
Menos personas más probabilidad de salir indemne. ( ojo no hablo de la soledad Total, pero pequeñas poblaciones, agua, terreno para siembra, ganado. Y gente con la que hacer pequeños trueques. 
Y cuando pase el vendaval pues ya vemos. 
Esa es mi humilde opinión


----------



## paketazo (19 Sep 2018)

Todos en esta vida tenemos prioridades...respirar, comer, dormir, ir al cine...

Las prioridades de un estado de bienestar he aprendido hace mucho tiempo que son 2.

1-*Cobrar* impuestos de donde sea posible, y de los modos más eficaces...sobre beneficios, plusvalías, sanciones, multas, impuestos directos, tasas, indirectos, sobre el patrimonio, sobre bienes muebles

2-*Pagar* los salarios púbicos, y elevar sus cuantías en la medida de lo posible.

Prioridad de un estado es que las nóminas de los dirigentes así como sus dietas, gastos varios, sean abonadas en día y hora.

Prioridad es desviar la atención sobre procesos capitales para el ciudadano y entretenerlo con minucias irrelevantes a largo plazo para su vida.

Prioridad es asegurar que nada cambie para los altos cargos políticos estatales, mientras todo cambia a peor para el ciudadano medio, o mayoritario.

No tengáis dudas que si mañana se produce un brutal recorte en los presupuestos nacionales, lo último que se tocará o recortará en los mismos, son los salarios de los que toman las decisiones, mientras que el resto de partidas serán trastocadas a la baja sin ningún pudor.

Ya no se habla de las pensiones, ni de las subidas salariales pactadas por sindicatos...todo se lo lleva el viento.

Pedro Sánchez dispara el gasto en ministros, altos cargos y asesores | Economía Digital

Esconded bien todo lo que podáis...de las opciones planteadas por Galt en sus posts anteriores, no veo ninguna realmente válida para el ciudadano medio de a pie.

Podremos reprochar ignorancia, falta de interés, de preparación del ciudadano, carencia de formación económica...lo que queramos....pero cuando llegue el día de la quiebra estatal … que llegará … solo habrá un culpable, y ese es el que vemos en el espejo cada mañana al levantarnos.

Hacer los deberes, vivir entre dos aguas, huir del país, no es más que un patadón adelante que no deja el terreno fértil para nuestros hijos y nietos.

Pensemos en nuestros padres o abuelos, ellos lucharon y levantaron un país mediante trabajo duro, sudor y sacrificios...la ficticia sensación de bienestar y seguridad de hoy en día, ya no se sustenta en trabajo, competitividad o productividad como antaño...hoy solo se sustenta por mentiras y contabilidad falseada y deuda publica financiada por si misma, cuyo destino todos conocemos.

Será en octubre o será en 2050...no vale la pena hacerse sangre por el día exacto, lo que si hace sangrar las retinas, es ver como la ineptitud política y el egoísmo innato de los que hemos dejado gobernar ayer y hoy, destruyen toda posibilidad de esperanza para los más jóvenes...

…para nosotros, ya es tarde, solo podemos murmurar y culpar a otros de nuestra permisividad ante los atropellos sociales que se están produciendo para que a ellos no les falte su mesa puesta ni hoy ni mañana...meteros en la cabeza que el resto les da igual.

Un saludo y recordad...nadie solucionará vuestros problemas a través de las urnas...sin embargo, las urnas podrán solucionarles los de ellos.


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Sep 2018)

Ya sé que no es el foro de los que van corto plazo, pero para aquellos que están buscando el momento óptimo de entrada, no para el físico, sino en las mineras creo que tal vez ese día sea el 6 o 7 de octubre.

Los de la parcela, los del Solar, dicen que en breve el declive como vimos en abril de 2013, que se irá por debajo de los 1000$

Esto no lo dicen ellos ... históricamente el cierre de mercados en China han sido períodos de declive del oro.

En breve tenemos varios días de cierre, aquí los del SGE


2018	Festival de mediados de otoño	24 de septiembre de 2018	Cerrado
2018	día Nacional	1 de octubre de 2018	Cerrado
2018	día Nacional	2 de octubre de 2018	Cerrado
2018	día Nacional	3 de octubre de 2018	Cerrado
2018	día Nacional	4 de octubre de 2018	Cerrado
2018	día Nacional	5 de octubre de 2018	Cerrado
2018	día Nacional	6 de octubre de 2018	Cerrado
2018	día Nacional	7 de octubre de 2018	Cerrado


2018 Shanghai Stock Exchange (SSE) Holidays | StockMarketClock


Auguro que la fecha de entrada estaría cerca del 6/7 de octubre

Como siempre no está de más recordar que soy el peor pronosticador de este foro


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2018)

Hola, de nuevo...

# AHOREITOR: Muy posiblemente se desarrolle como comentas y ya veremos si no va "aderezado" con una Guerra...

# paketazo: Votar hay que votar, aunque sea con la pinza en la nariz... Lo contrario es dejar que todo vaya a PEOR, aunque parezca "imposible"... Y eso te lo dice alguien que NO tiene NI pajolera a quién votaría en estos momentos, pero al menos tengo claro a los que NO...

Y SÍ, estamos como estamos por no haber tenido los suficientes COJONES de plantar cara a todo este LATROCINIO... aunque los que nos siguen -los jóvenes- todavía tienen menos "sangre" que nosotros, así que el "porvenir" que les espera tampoco me da una especial "pena". En la vida hay que luchar un día sí y otro también...

# Charizato21: Los "Solares" y tú o tú y los "Solares" cada vez aplazáis más ese TERRIBLE "desenlace"... Pues, a lo mejor es una buena noticia para el Oro que el SGE esté cerrado...

De momento, Charizato21, vuestro "pronóstico" está lejos de cumplirse y mira que las Bolsas americanas os están "ayudando"... pero NI así. De todas formas, ¿has pensado en el "PASTIZAL" que hay que meter para que se cumplan esos "pronósticos"?

En fin, lo que tenga que ser... será.

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (20 Sep 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Todos en esta vida tenemos prioridades...respirar, comer, dormir, ir al cine...
> 
> Las prioridades de un estado de bienestar he aprendido hace mucho tiempo que son 2.
> 
> ...



Sobre lo que dices.... espero que esto te resulte interesante

Informe Petras el diagnóstico que hace 20 años predijo la ruina de la juventud contemporánea - YouTube


----------



## JohnGalt (20 Sep 2018)

el juli dijo:


> Sobre lo que dices.... espero que esto te resulte interesante
> 
> Informe Petras el diagnóstico que hace 20 años predijo la ruina de la juventud contemporánea - YouTube



Es tremendo el informe Petras, y el resumen del audio es lo que todos sabemos y sentimos. En lo particular, aunque hace referencia al periodo socialista, es aplciable a todos los periodos que hemos tenido. La "politicca economica de esclavitud nacional" que menciona el informe (entrar en europa liquidando tejido industrial por sector servicios) es la clave para entender por que hoy en dia ya estamos fuera de juego.


----------



## paketazo (20 Sep 2018)

el juli dijo:


> Sobre lo que dices.... espero que esto te resulte interesante



Supongo que a nadie pilla de sorpresa a día de hoy las conclusiones del informe Petras.

¿pensáis que hubiera cambiado algo de seguir el CDS, o de ascender la por aquel entonces conocida Alianza Popular de Fraga?


¿Pensáis que Felipe o Alfonso o su regimiento de secuaces tenían un plan maquiavélico para convertirnos en el hotel restaurante de la nueva Europa?

Los acontecimientos siguen un orden, y así como el universo se expande, la naturaleza humana tiene un destino...que desconocemos.

Hay que entender que renunciamos a ser pioneros industriales el día que aceptamos un sector publico que solo se preocupaba por su bienestar, y no por favorecer los intereses del ciudadano en un mundo/mercado en plena expansión competitiva.

Como dice el informe, los gobiernos se preocupaban más por el 2% de la población marginal, que por 3 millones de parados de media y larga duración.

Hoy en día, cuando digo que ya estamos sentenciados, lo digo con total convicción...

El ejemplo os rodea por todas partes:

Mirad vuestra pantalla, el móvil, las bombillas, el coche, la nevera, las vacunas de nuestros hijos, los aviones que sobrevuelan nuestras ciudades...Nada es ya nuestro, todo son partidas importadas y que desangran la balanza de pagos nacional.

¿por que lo hicieron, hicimos?

¿no estábamos a la altura?

¿O debemos preguntarnos quizá?...¿por que se le ofrece droga gratis a los adolescentes?

Cuando se cimenta desde la base un sistema desprotegido de valores económicos...mo entro en los filosóficos aun que en ocasiones derivan hacia lo mismo...lo que obtenemos a medio plazo es una sociedad vacía que vive día a día, con escasos sueños, y los que posee, no son más que sucedáneos inyectados por el propio sistema.

Renunciar a la Í+D+I y convertirlo en una partida no competitiva y solo creada como justificación presupuestaria, nos ha convertido en lo que somos.

Dependemos del exterior por convicción social, pero quizá no hubiera sido de este modo si el sector publico no hubiera desbancado tras la dictadura al incipiente sector privado, haciéndole una competencia desleal, y solo manteniendo los monopolios seculares respaldados por apellidos "magistrales", o privatizando los estratégicos manteniendo acciones de oro para salvaguardar a los dirigentes puestos a dedo.

No me cansaré de repetirlo, y ya soy cansino...solo responsabilizándonos de nuestras decisiones podremos dejar en el vertedero el actual sistema de gestión presupuestaria denominado gobierno o democracia.

Deberemos decidir dónde como y cuando se gasta la partida asignada y su cuantía...desde el nivel ayuntamiento, hasta el nivel supranacional...no serán más de 20 minutos por día...pero esos 20 minutos a medio y largo plazo nos regarán un estado de bienestar real, respaldado por el propio individuo, y no por la promesa de la eterna deuda publica esclavizadora.

Tenemos la tecnología (importada evidentemente)…ahora solo nos falta lo más difícil...la concienciación social, y entender que ningún equipo de gobierno (hasta suena ridículo denominar equipo a algo tan poco compacto moralmente), nos sacará de este atolladero.

Todos sabemos lo que hace falta, así que no podemos delegar en quienes no les interesa saberlo.

Un saludo y sabed que nos leen muchos...sobre todo los que no son partidarios de algunas de las ideas aquí expuestas


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo de Pepe Escobar...

Escobar: 'The West Against The Rest' Or 'The West Against Itself'? | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Sep 2018)

¿Bueno, que? ¿Qué estamos a setas o a rolex?

Parece que la plata y el oro han encontrado su suelo y están formando una base para irse hacia arriba

¿O no?

La plata desde más o menos el día 4 de septiembre y el oro desde el 15 de agosto.


----------



## Muttley (21 Sep 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿Bueno, que? ¿Qué estamos a setas o a rolex?
> 
> Parece que la plata y el oro han encontrado su suelo y están formando una base para irse hacia arriba
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no lo sé. No soy un experto en técnico.
Eso sí, estoy aprovechando para seguir adquiriendo monedas en subastas y en la web y de esta forma promedio a la baja mi precio en oro y en plata. 
Ahora buscando un poquito, se encuentran monedas muy interesantes de plata "no bullion" a precios....muy muy atractivos. Esto me permite también "completar" colecciones o series.
Tengo la sensación que estos precios no los veremos en una buena temporada.

PD para los que gusten de las subastas online, mucho ojo pues hay muchas y buenas y se pueden conseguir cosas arregladitas. Ya se sabe entre col y col...lechuga. Y hablo de inversión...no de doblones de oro....que también.


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Sep 2018)

A fuerza de hacerme pesado vuelvo a lo mismo, esperando la gran zambullida final de los del terruño, los de la parcela, los del "Solar", si, esos, esos que pronostican el gran declive y la bajada a 1000$.

Lunes con SGE cerrado veremos si será el día, o tal vez sorprendentemente sea el 26 esa gran caída la provoque la FOMC - hoy publicaba Carpatos el titular: "Goldman dice que la FED subirá tipos por encima del 3%" - el último cartucho principios de octubre cierre Chinil. 
Pero tal vez como apunta Fernando es necesaria tanta pasta para que eso suceda que posiblemente haya convergencia de las fechas con ese objetivo, hundir plata/oro/platino 

Pero si "in my opinión" considero que si, tal como indicas, pero lo retrasaría, será a partir del 6 o 7 vendrá el inicio de la gran reversión

....
Estáis viendo como está el asunto ... ya por debajo de 1200$ y hundiéndose


----------



## LPMCL (21 Sep 2018)

Muy interesantes los comentarios previos off-topic. Tenemos que montar algo tipo lo que hizo Doug Casey en Cafayate e irnos todo allí…

Vuelvo al metal.

Una de las cosas que más tiempo invierto en entender, es Londres y la LBMA. Hace años llegué a la conclusión de que el Comex es para turistas (nada más allá de unas señales puntuales para tradearlas de vez en cuando); las respuestas a las dinámicas a largo plazo, el mundo monetario… por lo que la mayoría estamos en este foro, se encuentran en el otro lado del charco. La LBMA y el poderoso mecanismo de compensación LPMCL, es junto con el BIS, el eje de todo. Las razones serian largas de explicar y quizás redundantes para muchos.

El otro día leí a alguien en Twitter un resumen de algo sobre lo que yo llegué a la misma conclusión hace algún tiempo y que os expongo ahora; quizás os parezca interesante. Es un análisis que se basa en UK, en las Trade Stats que el gobierno publica mensualmente, entre ellas del oro. 

UK en Junio.2018 (un mes al azar pero representativo) importó 45.3TO de metal. Y exportó 99.5TO. Lo que nos da un déficit de *50TO*. El detalle en los gráficos del gran data wrangler Nick Laird abajo.













UK no produce oro, por lo tanto, ese déficit debe de cubrirse con algo. Debe de salir de alguna bóveda. La pregunta es de cual: y la respuesta es de los diferentes ETFs. Fijaos en las salidas netas de estos en el gráfico de abajo-> *50TO *(GLD liderando la sangría como no podía ser de otra forma). 













Siempre ha sido mi opinión que el GLD era un buffer físico para la correcta distribución del metal institucional, la mayor mina a cielo abierto, para que no gripe el mecanismo, pero no quiero desviarme del tema principal. Os dejo investigar quienes son los custodians del ETF y quienes son los miembros operacionales dentro de la LPMCL.

Bien, así que tenemos: Importaciones UK + Salidas ETFs = Exportaciones UK.

Los que todavía seguís conmigo probablemente os preguntareis: vale, Junio.2018 le dieron un buen palo al metal, y consiguientemente el ETF sufre redemptions, salidas, al bajar el precio… y ese metal físico se utiliza para saciar la demanda oriental (ver gráfico n2) pero; ¿qué pasa cuando el oro sube y los ETFs no sueltan sino añaden físico? ¿Como se cubre el déficit?

Fijaos en el grafico de abajo y especialmente en el periodo H1.2016, recordareis el gran rally del metal en esos meses.







Los ETFs se llenan, pero las exportaciones disminuyen, incluso tienden a cero. Como, ¿no hay demanda de metal en Oriente, tanto la directa como la que pasa por Suiza (Argor, Metalor, Pamp, Valcambi y demás)? 

Estos putos chinos saben lo que hacen. No quieren reventar el tinglado y gripar su proceso de acumulación. Aprietan, compran todo lo que hay disponible cuando se desploma (desploman) el metal y paran cuando hay demanda paralela; ya que contrariamente a los talkingheads de turno y analistas bovinos del BBVA, saben que el nivel de Stock to Flow está en estado crítico. No hay metal físico suficiente, hay que ser paciente y tener visión largoplazista. Estrategia nada difícil de aplicar para un Chino Sun Tzu-iano.


----------



## kikepm (21 Sep 2018)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Es tremendo el informe Petras, y el resumen del audio es lo que todos sabemos y sentimos. En lo particular, aunque hace referencia al periodo socialista, es aplciable a todos los periodos que hemos tenido. La "politicca economica de esclavitud nacional" que menciona el informe (entrar en europa liquidando tejido industrial por sector servicios) es la clave para entender por que hoy en dia ya estamos fuera de juego.



No se como alguien puede pretender que hay una diferencia significativa entre la política de la "derecha" y la de la "izquierda". Y no me refiero a diferencia en los matices, sino a las cuestiones fundamentales tanto de política económica como de política pura, que no dejan de influir en la credibilidad institucional del país.

Si atendemos a todos los parámetros de la política económica, no hay razón alguna para pensar que Rajoy haya hecho algo significativamente diferente a lo que antes hizo ZP.

Ambos indigentes mentales promovieron políticas o aprobaron leyes que, entre otras cosas, produjeron las consecuencias siguientes:

- aumento de impuestos 
- (mal)gasto en déficit
- mantenimiento del estado de bienestar
- estímulos monetarios
- aumento del sector público
- corrupción generalizada

Pensar que el estado lamentable del país es consecuencia de las políticas del subnormal de ZP, o de la corrupción del PP, exclusivamente, es no haber entendido el mal que azota al país.


Son ellos, los políticos, los principales responsables, y el sistema creado para servirles, el instrumento al efecto.


Mientras no nos desembaracemos de unos y de otro, el país se dirige lenta pero inexorablemente hacia el fango.

Me estoy convirtiendo en un ansioso, porque cada vez lo espero con mayor ansiedad, o quizás mejor decir, esperanzas.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2018)

Hola, kikepm: ¿Mantenimiento del Estado del Bienestar? Va a ser que NO porque TODOS hemos comprobado los recortes habidos y la caída en la calidad de muchos sectores (Sanidad, Educación, etc.). Dí más bien que esos dos PAJARRACOS mantuvieron el Bienestar del Estado y su red "clientelar"...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Sep 2018)

@LPMCL: muy bueno su post, muy buen. Sobre Cafayate, eso es un megocio para elites. Pero la idea seria la misma en la forma que John Galt (no elmque suscrine) lleva a cabo en La Rebelión del Atlas.

@Kipkem: la indigencia mental de estos políticos que menciona tiene su causa en uns sistema democrático podrido desde su fundación; es cuestión de tiempo, o se reforma radicalmente el sistema, o esta democracia, como la conocemos, morirá pronto. El problema de la caída de las democracias occidentales no es sólo un problema en España, y esta os viendo las crisis que atraviesan ahora, en parte, por el sistema financiero y monetario que es el citoplasma de estas democracias. 

El estado de bienestar muere.


----------



## kikepm (21 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: ¿Mantenimiento del Estado del Bienestar? Va a ser que NO porque TODOS hemos comprobado los recortes habidos y la caída en la calidad de muchos sectores (Sanidad, Educación, etc.). Dí más bien que esos dos PAJARRACOS mantuvieron el Bienestar del Estado y su red "clientelar"...
> 
> Saludos.



Si nos atenemos a temas propios del estado del bienestar: pensiones, desempleo, educación, sanidad, servicios sociales, subvenciones, inmigración, cultura..., dudo que haya habido un recorte neto del gasto. Otra cosa es que haya habido recortes muy señalados (y combatidos por los afectados, normalmente públicos) que han sido vendidos como recortes brutales, pero la realidad es que en gasto neto no ha sido así.

Y la prueba es que nos siguen friendo a impuestos, si en verdad el estado hubiera hecho recortes significativos (en cualquier gasto), estaríamos hablando de otros niveles de déficit e impuestos. Y no es el caso.


No son incompatibles el estado del bienestar con el bienestar del estado, de hecho son estados complementarios.

Los políticos que deciden el gasto en partidas sociales utilizan esto como coartada para aumentar el resto de partidas, incluidas todas aquellas que les permiten vivir bien sin dar palo al agua.


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Sep 2018)

Sobre Irán y el petróleo.

Emiratos ha destinado dos Suex-max para alma enar jet fuel (uno de ellos es 100% seguro que será para JF). 

Y por qué?

El mercado de JF está en un ligero contango. Sin embargo, no es lo suficiente para compensar el coste de almacenamiento off-shore. Así que la estatal perrolera no va a ganar dinero con este movimiento ������ Pero tiene un motivo: si no lomhace puede haber falta de abastecimiento de JF para el aeropuerto de Dubai ☝

La razón: hace falta “condensates” o UL crude oil para producir ese JF... y hasta ahora Irán lomsuministraba... se están anticipando, por tanto, a las sanciones usanas...

Y, qué opciones tienen en el futuro? Importar por ejemlo crudo Eagle Ford, supongo que imaginaréis de dónde...

En definitiva, movimientos que parecen anticipar que ni dios bypaseará las sanciones (al menos los aliados).

Saludos.

JG


----------



## nekcab (21 Sep 2018)

Es obvio que cada uno tiene su bagaje personal que le ha llevado a una u otra posición ideológica, política, teológico (en su sentido más platónico)... y es absurdo analizarlo desde fuera.

Pero leyendo la parte off-topic de unos y otros uno no puede sino llamarle la atención x donde derivan el bagaje al que aludo.

Sobre todo cuando contrasto:



fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Votar hay que votar, *aunque sea con la pinza en la nariz*... Lo contrario es dejar que todo vaya a PEOR,
> 
> ..."



Parece que Paketazo, al igual que yo, ha respondido a lo mismo (o al menos, en parte):



paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> solo responsabilizándonos de nuestras decisiones podremos dejar en el vertedero el actual sistema de gestión presupuestaria denominado gobierno o democracia.
> 
> ...



O incluso nuestro forero Kike:



kikepm dijo:


> "...
> 
> Pensar que el estado lamentable del país es consecuencia de las políticas del subnormal de ZP, o de la corrupción del PP, exclusivamente, es no haber entendido el mal que azota al país.
> 
> ...



Cuando mentalmente interiorizamos el acto de "taparse la nariz" es como si involuntariamente decidiéramos ser simples objetos pasivos. Si un ciudadano tiene la necesidad de taparse la nariz, es obvio que se debe a que no le gusta el conjunto de todo lo que ve. Y llegados a ese grado, es también obvio que resignarse a un simple taparse la nariz para seguir un poco el devenir de los acontecimientos, poco margen de cambio va a dar lugar.

Es igualmente obvio que como destaca Paketazo, es el ciudadano el que ha de tomar las riendas. Suena a demagógico pero todos sabemos que en parte de esa actitud está la solución.

Si como muchos pensamos, los hechos nos demuestra que el sistema está pensado no para los gobernados sino para los que nos gobiernan, es lógico pensar que ir a dictado de lo que "nos ofrecen"... poco se va a rascar ahí.

Podremos decir que no tenemos medios (muy cierto), ni tiempo (más cierto aún), ni energías (justificadas), ... y tendrás razón. Hay que ser un loco para no hacerlo.

Pero taparse la nariz, es como el que le duele un pié y se rasca la oreja: de poco vale.

Lo destacado por Paketazo es de sentido común. Otra cosa es que no nos compense (obviamente, porque se añaden otras variables que nada tiene que ver con lo q se discute). Y sí, incluso justifcadas, por supuesto. Pero sin relación alguna con el objeto que se pretende mejorar.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# LPMCL: Felicidades. Muy bueno tu post y el trabajo que te ha llevado. Por cierto, no sé el tiempo que llevas leyendo este hilo, pero hace años que vengo sosteniendo que China está detrás del "Control" en el Oro...

# kikepm: ¡Joder! Serás tú uno de los pocos que NO se ha enterado de los RECORTES que llevamos desde el 2008. Venga, te enumero algunos y que se pueden contrastar si nos "molestamos" en hacerlo, especialmente si diseccionamos los Presupuestos Generales del Estado:

- Caída en el gasto destinado a Educación.

- Destrucción de empleo público en Educación.

- Caída en el gasto destinado a Cultura.

- Caída en el gasto destinado a Sanidad.

- Destrucción de empleos en el Sistema Nacional de Salud.

- Aumento DISPARATADO en las quejas al Defensor del Pueblo.

- Se han vendido y puesto a la venta la LECHE de inmuebles y fincas de la Administración General del Estado.

- Se han eliminado una ENORME CANTIDAD de organismos públicos pertenecientes a la Administración General del Estado, Comunidades Autónomas y Ayuntamientos.

- Descenso en las partidas destinadas a Justicia.

- Más de lo mismo en Servicios Sociales.

- Y donde NO se ha percibido es en las Pensiones, pero por algo tan simple como conocido: porque ha crecido el número de preceptores. NI MÁS NI MENOS...

Y, kikepm, me dejo cosas en el "tintero" y MUCHAS... De todas formas, entiendo que en tu concepción "liberal" esto carece de importancia, pero ya sabes que yo NO estoy NI estaré ahí... Dicho desde el respeto que te tengo.

# nekcab: ¿Y dónde está la DIFERENCIA en la práctica? ¿El INMOVILISMO es la "solución"? NO, para NADA y, precisamente, estamos como estamos por esa INANICIÓN PERMANENTE que se ha instalado en la Sociedad actual. Al menos, en el pasado existía algo que se conoce como REACCIÓN y ahora ¿DÓNDE ESTÁ? Fuera de la "Filosofía"... está claro. También dicho desde el respeto.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2018)

*Fernando* supongo que *kikepm* podría referirse a partidas totales en el presupuesto.

Evidentemente algunas partidas se han visto diezmadas, pero quizá otras se han mantenido e incluso aumentado.

Dejo un enlace con los gastos en salud por ejemplo:

España - Gasto público Salud 2017 | datosmacro.com

Lo que hay que tener en cuenta como bien indicas con las pensiones, es que un incremento en una partida, no implica mejoras en su uso.

Por ejemplo, si aumentamos la partida sanitaria un 5%, y por ejemplo los gastos crecen un 10%, ya sea por aumentos salariales, incremento de costos y mantenimiento de las redes sanitarias, o aumento de pacientes...ese aumento de la partida no redunda en una mejoría del sector.

El estado de bienestar no deja de ser gasto publico...y supuestamente un aumento del gasto debería de aumentar ese estado de bienestar, pero hay otros factores que no implican que ese dúo (gasto=mejora), sea correcto.

El vivo ejemplo es que los gastos ministeriales en salarios y dietas, han aumentado exponencialmente en las últimas décadas, y nunca hemos tenido políticos con cargo tan poco valorados.

En cuanto al inmovilismo social, ahí si que yo no tengo la receta para solucionarlo, y si la tuviera, creo que no agradaría a nadie, y no podría llevarse a cabo.

Sofá, cerveza y tele, es un aliciente demasiado poderoso como para alzar a un pueblo y animarlo a romper sus cadenas, ya que una vez esas cadenas estén rotas, ese sofá, esa cerveza, y esa tele...habrá que ganárselas.

Supongo que en este punto habría que hablar con nuestros antepasados, y preguntarles cuando dijeron hasta dónde estaban dispuestos a aguantar, aun que es sabido que en España, la capacidad de aguante respecto a otros países cercanos, es mucho mayor.

No es que me atraiga en demasía lo francés, o lo británico, pero tengo la intuición de que con esta gente (ciudadanía), es más complicado jugar o tratar de tomarles el pelo...al menos, de intentarlo a nivel político, habría que ser muy sutil.

Gracias a todos por los aportes, en esta universidad llamada vida, hay que saber filtrar los contenidos, y aquí voy encontrando al menos un filtro que se adapta bastante a mi manera de ver el mundo...sea o no la verdadera forma de verlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2018)

Hola, paketazo: NO, amigo mío... Acostumbro a saber sobre lo que comento. Es más, hace años tuve en mis manos un documento que era muy ACLARATORIO. Bien, he elegido un período "entre medias", es decir NI el peor período NI tampoco el "mejor"... Y vamos a los FRÍOS NÚMEROS:

- El gasto destinado a Educación en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado cayó un 21,20% entre 2011 y 2015.

- Entre enero del 2012 y Julio del 2014 se destruyeron 6.184 plazas de empleo público en Educación.

- El gasto destinado a Cultura en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado cayó un 31,10% entre 2011 y 2015.

- El gasto destinado a Sanidad descendió un 9,10% en ese mismo período.

- Entre Enero de 2012 y Julio del 2014 se destruyeron 27.848 empleos en el Sistema Nacional de Salud.

- Las quejas al Defensor del Pueblo se dispararon en 2012, desde las 24.381 del año anterior a las 280.592, aunque posteriormente volvieron a niveles parecidos a los del 2011. En sus informes anuales, el Defensor del Pueblo explica que el incremento reflejó "LA SITUACIÓN DE UNA SOCIEDAD AFECTADA POR UNA CRISIS ECONÓMICA QUE HA DERIVADO EN RECORTES EN TODOS LOS ÁMBITOS". Más claro... ¡AGUA!

- Se pusieron a la venta 15.542 inmuebles y fincas de la Administración. De ellas se vendieron 6.579 hasta el 2014.

- Hay 2.024 organismos públicos e instituciones menos: 105 de la Administración General del Estado, 675 de las Comunidades Autónomas y 1.224 de los Ayuntamientos. Quizás, esa sea la partida menos interesante si se recortó dónde había que hacerlo... cosa que dudo se hiciera en su totalidad.

- Las partidas destinadas a Justicia descendieron un 11,90% entre 2011 y 2015.

- En Servicios Sociales un 12,60% menos en el mismo período.

Con estos datos, ¿CÓMO SE PUEDE DECIR QUE NO HAN HABIDO RECORTES EN ESTE PAÍS? Perooooo es que encima lo he visto reflejado en mi trabajo, familiares, amigos, vecinos, etc. 

Otra cosa muy distinta es hacia dónde se hayan orientado los ingresos del Estado y que éste esté sobredimensionado dónde NO debiera estarlo... Y luego la LOSA que representa la DEUDA y que parece que en ocasiones IGNORAMOS. Evidentemente, porque nos "caemos" en que EXISTE, mal que nos pese.

Respecto al INMOVILISMO SOCIAL, las "recetas" podrían NO gustar a muchos, pero éstos también debieran saber que la "barra libre" NO dura para SIEMPRE... aunque yo ya tengo mis añitos y, la verdad, es que el "ardor guerrero" lo guardo para los míos y NO para "salvaguardar" una Sociedad que ha decidido SUICIDARSE.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (22 Sep 2018)

LPMCL dixit:


> Estos putos chinos saben lo que hacen. No quieren reventar el tinglado y gripar su proceso de acumulación. Aprietan, compran todo lo que hay disponible cuando se desploma (desploman) el metal y paran cuando hay demanda paralela; ya que contrariamente a los talkingheads de turno y analistas bovinos del BBVA, saben que el nivel de Stock to Flow está en estado crítico. No hay metal físico suficiente, hay que ser paciente y tener visión largoplazista. Estrategia nada difícil de aplicar para un Chino Sun Tzu-iano.



Todo proceso de acumulación tiene su final y ultimamente pienso que estamos cerca. Creo que chinos y compañia deben estar rascando ya el fondo del barril de las reservas físicas accesibles. Desde hace años oigo que si las refinerias de oro en Suiza trabajan a toda maquina fundiendo viejas barras de 300 onzas para hacer lingotes de kilo como prefieren los de ojos rasgados, que és díficil obtener plata en grandes cantidades en Londres, etc.

 Organo de Harvey

Si bien damos por descontado de que apenas una mínima fracción de metal apoya los futuros en Comex, me llamo la atención el alto número de EFPs a Londres. Y ahora en el enlace de arriba parece que algunos les da por exigir el metal de sus contratos :rolleye: ¿Señales de agotamiento?. 

La actual bajada de precio podrá dar una última oportunidad de esquilmar un poco más a GLD, SLV y otros etfs similares, junto a esfinteres débiles o sólo es un punto más intenso, y a repetir la jugada.

O simplemente es que estoy cansado y me visita el espíritu de las navidades pasadas.

Buen fin de semana.

P.D: Ultimamente disfruto de pasarme por aqui. 
pongo lo último de Hamilton
 articulo de Hamilton


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2018)

Hola, Mochuelo: El artículo de Hamilton pone de relieve algo que hasta ahora se consideraba poco menos que "seguro". Me refiero al período estacional de Agosto/Septiembre y que, tradicionalmente, ha sido bueno para el Oro. En cambio, ya ves cómo vamos este año...

En parte, está claro que con las Bolsas americanas en plena EUFORIA (vete a saber porqué...) y con un USD más bien fuerte, el Oro NO tiene el "viento de cola", así que habrá que esperar un poco para ver si esto se revierte, aunque es la Plata la que más me "preocupa" (por decirlo de alguna manera, ya que en el fondo me da igual...). Hoy el Cobre ha subido muy fuertemente y ya lleva un buen tramo al alza, pero la Plata lo está siguiendo muy tímidamente y de forma muy retrasada. Sigue sin tener buena "pinta"...

Y el Oro tampoco está para tirar "cohetes", pero tengo más confianza en el mismo y mira que más "platero" que yo...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (22 Sep 2018)

Hombre Fernando, mi apoyo explícito no era precisamente al inmovilismo. Lo que ha podido llevar a confusión es mi comprensión de las razones de aquéllos que les llevan a ello. De hecho, mi intervención estaba más orientada a ese "sano" ejercicio de taparse la nariz. Ejercicio que por cierto, practican muchos de los que menciona Paketazo de sofá / cerveza. De los que solo necesitan una excusa para, como decía kikepm: no trabajar un poquito a la materia gris para percatarse que la alternancia de partidos solo responde al principio de la bicicleta: unos se encargan de una parte del programa globalista... y los otros como parecen distintos, se encargan de la que quedaría muy descarado en el anterior.

Y como el sistema está diseñado por los que está diseñado, cuando aparecen alternativas, no dejan de ser partidos que reafirman ciertos puntos de los anteriores para completar el cuadro. 

Será por eso por lo que tú te encuentras que a día de hoy tampoco lo tendrías claro: sencillamente pq el tufo no parece indicar que la cacareada alternancia desde el 15-M no es más que humo. Si nos vamos a esos partidos alternativos rompedores, observamos precisamente eso: humo, mucho humo. Mientras que deben cubrir el expediente en aquello que no es desarrollado por los grandes, ellos los desarrollan en puntos de su programa, si, pero a costa de, como pasaba antes con el principio de la bicicleta: incluir los que a la par te perjudica (¿la deuda p.e.? Y eso q son partidos "anti-sistema",..)


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2018)

Ahora, nekcab, ya te he entendido mucho mejor. La verdad, es que llevo unos días de debates "ideológicos" con gente allegada y pienso para mí: "Si ésta es la gente 'inteligente', ¿cómo debe ser la 'común' en el país? Pues, como que te deprime si le das importancia...

Yo no tengo NPI de lo que votaré en las próximas elecciones legislativas... Me miraré una vez más los "programas" que NUNCA se cumplen y "otearé" a ver si aparece algo NUEVO -que NO "ilusionante"-. Me da igual el "color" mientras tenga un programa CREÍBLE desde mi particular DESCONFIANZA, perooooo lo que sigo teniendo claro es que iré a votar. A fin de cuentas, a estas alturas, tampoco me voy a cuestionar lo que ha sido mi trayectoria en la vida, tanto para bien como para mal.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (22 Sep 2018)

Buenos dias a todos.

Simplemente daros las gracias a todos por mantener el hilo y vuestros comentarios que valen ORO. Participo poco en el hilo pero mas que nada por que poco puedo aportar...
Aun asi no dejo de leeros en la sombra y a Fernando tambien en su blog de Rankia.

Un saludo y gracias a todos.


----------



## timi (22 Sep 2018)

Me paso solo para comentar que esta semana me ha llegado el ultimo pedido de necho con las Ruanda náuticas 2017 y 2018:: ,,, me parecen las onzas mas bonitas que he tenido en mano ,,, aclaro que llevo pocos años en esto


----------



## Orooo (22 Sep 2018)

timi dijo:


> Me paso solo para comentar que esta semana me ha llegado el ultimo pedido de necho con las Ruanda náuticas 2017 y 2018:: ,,, me parecen las onzas mas bonitas que he tenido en mano ,,, aclaro que llevo pocos años en esto



Yo las queria hasta que lei en google que les salen manchas de leche...

Por cierto tengo unos panda a los que les ha salido manchas de leche, un marlin al que le esta saliendo puntos de leche, incluso a las libertad de mexico tambien.
Las unicas que no les ha salido nada de las que tengo son a las kookaburra de 10 onzas.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# timi: Esas monedas de la serie "Nautical de Ruanda" están bien, de hecho es una de las colecciones que pienso hacer, pero entiendo que NO se pueden comparar con otras monedas de Plata. Por ejemplo, yo tengo varias mexicanas que son auténticas obras de arte, especialmente la del Calendario Azteca de 1 Kg...

- APMEX Silver Coins: 1 Kilo (32.15 oz) Silver Aztec Calendar - YouTube

Luego, de las "nuevas" destacaría la de "Queen's Beast", siendo las de 10 Onzas espectaculares. Y una que también me ha parecido interesante es la de Australia 2018 "Dragon & Tiger".

De todas formas, timi, como bien dices eres "novato" en esto y te queda mucho por descubrir. Por cierto, una de las monedas que más me gusta, y entramos en el terreno de la Numismática pura y dura, es la del Real de a 8 Español.

# Orooo: Encantado de verte de nuevo por aquí. Mira, no hace mucho repasé algunas de mis colecciones (de tanto en tanto hay que recrear la vista...) y, la verdad, en el Premium NO tengo ninguna mancha de leche. Imagino que tengo mucha Suerte porque no tengo 4 monedas precisamente...

En ninguna de las que citas he observado que me hayan salido esas molestas manchas de leche, aunque NO he mirado las Libertades... Y las Maple Leaf mejor NO comentar NADA...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 Sep 2018)

Fernando , EN MANO ,,, jejeje ,,, el calendario azteca de 1kg tiene que ser espectacular:baba:
no se si servirá de nada con el tiempo , pero yo empaqueto las monedas al vacío. Me guardo algunas en concreto en capsulas , pero la mayoría las envaso al vacío. En teoría , si no tiene aire , no puede reaccionas con el metal ,,, el tiempo dirá si ha servido de algo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2018)

Hola, timi: Ya lo creo que es espectacular en mano... aunque, por regla general, todas las monedas de Plata lo son. A mí, personalmente, me gustan más que las de Oro, aunque ya sabemos que para "gustos" los "colores"...

También tengo otra muy espectacular y de ese tamaño del Año del Dragón 2012, aunque esa es más bien una "joya" por los "añadidos" que lleva. De todas formas, para mí y mi mujer la del Calendario azteca es la más destacable.

Ahora, timi, se encuentran monedas bastante baratas de las mexicanas a las que me refería, como por ejemplo esta otra que poseo...

Piedra de Tizoc 5 Oz. Silver Coin - YouTube

Podrías sondear el mercado porque ya te digo que se encuentran a precios impensables hace escasos años...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Cómo frenar (y no acelerar) la desaceleración

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Cómo frenar (y no acelerar) la desaceleración
> 
> Saludos.



Solo cambiaron una letra, Montero por Montoro.

Por lo demás business as usual

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Sep 2018)

kovaliov dijo:


> solo cambiaron una letra, montero por montoro.
> 
> Por lo demás business as usual
> 
> enviado desde mi mi mix 2 mediante tapatalk



))
:xx:


----------



## kikepm (23 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: NO, amigo mío... Acostumbro a saber sobre lo que comento. Es más, hace años tuve en mis manos un documento que era muy ACLARATORIO. Bien, he elegido un período "entre medias", es decir NI el peor período NI tampoco el "mejor"... Y vamos a los FRÍOS NÚMEROS:
> 
> - El gasto destinado a Educación en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado cayó un 21,20% entre 2011 y 2015.
> 
> ...



Es como dices en cuanto a gasto en educación, sanidad, etc., disminución en órdenes del 10-15%, pero con aumentos en pensiones del orden del 30% entre 2008 y 2015, el estado de bienestar sigue sano y a pleno rendimiento.

En cualquier caso, no creo que nuestros bolsillos hayan notado mucho los recortes.


----------



## Jake el perro (23 Sep 2018)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Yo ante acontecimientos que estarían por venir, que traerían sin lugar a dudas revueltas, saqueos y no se cuantas barbaries más. Pues se me antojan muy poco lugares como los que nombráis , primero por lo súper poblados que están ya. ( creo habláis de la india).
> Menos personas más probabilidad de salir indemne. ( ojo no hablo de la soledad Total, pero pequeñas poblaciones, agua, terreno para siembra, ganado. Y gente con la que hacer pequeños trueques.
> Y cuando pase el vendaval pues ya vemos.
> Esa es mi humilde opinión



Hay que tener en cuenta que un occidental, en países en desarrollo donde la vida no tiene el valor de aquí (la gente no tiene tantos reparos en quitar una vida), es un pieza codiciada por su hipotético valor en supuestas riquezas que atesora.

Yo me lo pensaría antes de emigrar con mi familia.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2018)

Hola, kikepm: ¡Joder! Ya lo creo que se ha notado en los bolsillos de la mayor parte de la gente. NO tengo que buscar muy lejos: a mí creo que me han subido un 5% el sueldo en los últimos 10 años... ¡Ojo! en TOTAL. Menos mal que estoy bien valorado en mi profesión y ya partía de un sueldo medio/alto, sino de qué...

Por ahí, las cosas por regla general han ido mucho peor en todos los sentidos, especialmente por la precariedad laboral y los bajos salarios. Si a eso añadimos una Inflación muy, pero que muy por encima de la "oficial", pues ya me dirás...

En fin, kikepm, quizás a tí te haya ido mejor, pero eso NO ha sido lo habitual en la última década, ni muchísimo menos...

Saludos.


----------



## Siplex (23 Sep 2018)

Buenas tardes. Una pregunta a los entendidos. Qué os parece la moneda de 20 pesos de oro mexicana? Gracias


----------



## Jake el perro (23 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Acabo de leer a mis amigos, acceso Premium vía una subscripción de prueba, según ellos la perspectiva sigue siendo fuertemente bajista oro/plata; el oro listo para descender a los mínimos de diciembre de 2015 en un movimiento muy rápido, con una pérdida de más de 200$ en un par de jornadas , en breve, en estos días.



¿ Esta apuesta sigue en pie ? No tengo idea pero NO veo una caída muy pronunciada.


----------



## kikepm (23 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: ¡Joder! Ya lo creo que se ha notado en los bolsillos de la mayor parte de la gente. NO tengo que buscar muy lejos: a mí creo que me han subido un 5% el sueldo en los últimos 10 años... ¡Ojo! en TOTAL. Menos mal que estoy bien valorado en mi profesión y ya partía de un sueldo medio/alto, sino de qué...
> 
> Por ahí, las cosas por regla general han ido mucho peor en todos los sentidos, especialmente por la precariedad laboral y los bajos salarios. Si a eso añadimos una Inflación muy, pero que muy por encima de la "oficial", pues ya me dirás...
> 
> ...



Me he explicado mal. Quería decir que no creo que nuestros bolsillos hayan notado los recortes, en la forma de menores impuestos.

Por supuesto que todos hemos notado la crisis, y los mayores impuestos derivados de las subidas de impuestos ya que en cómputo global somos menos pagadores de impuestos, con menores salarios netos, para mantener un gasto público total similar a la época precrisis.

A mi personalmente no me va mal, pero porque trabajo en un sector ultraespecializado.


----------



## Muttley (23 Sep 2018)

timi dijo:


> Fernando , EN MANO ,,, jejeje ,,, el calendario azteca de 1kg tiene que ser espectacular:baba:
> no se si servirá de nada con el tiempo , pero yo empaqueto las monedas al vacío. Me guardo algunas en concreto en capsulas , pero la mayoría las envaso al vacío. En teoría , si no tiene aire , no puede reaccionas con el metal ,,, el tiempo dirá si ha servido de algo.



Doy fe. Yo tengo un calendario de 1kg totalmente equipado. Viene con lupa precisamente para disfrutarla a tope.
En cuanto a monedas de plata en mano, me gustan las privateer de 2oz.
High relief con un acabado impresionante. Los diseños son también muy buenos, llenos de detalles.







Sin mucho premium....Las libertades son muy bonitas.

En cuanto a oro distinguiría entre dos:
-Premium histórica: 100 pesetas de oro de Alfonso XIII (1897*97).
Es espectacular tenerla en la mano. Muy nuestra y realmente de dejar la boca abierta. La mala noticia es que no es barata.







-Premium no histórica: 1 onza de oro Lunar 2 2012 dragón. Es....impresionante. Finísima. Una joya. Por cierto, la adquirí en el foro.







Misma pega que las 100 pesetas de oro.


-Sin Premium o premium mínimo: 1 oz Búfalo USA. me parece impresionante que sea sin premium. Los detalles, el relieve o el diseño. Retro.








Hablo por supuesto de las que he tenido en la mano claro.




fernandojcg dijo:


> Menos mal que estoy bien valorado en mi profesión y ya partía de un sueldo medio/alto, sino de qué...
> 
> Por ahí, las cosas por regla general han ido mucho peor en todos los sentidos, especialmente por la precariedad laboral y los bajos salarios. Si a eso añadimos una Inflación muy, pero que muy por encima de la "oficial", pues ya me dirás...
> 
> ...





kikepm dijo:


> A mi personalmente no me va mal, pero porque trabajo en un sector ultraespecializado.



Es curioso que la sensación que tenía sobre los participantes habituales en el post se confirma. Profesionales cualificados, de responsabilidad. Socioeconómicamente medio alto. De estos que están acostumbrados a hacer planes razonablemente complejos a más de un año y tienen la responsabilidad de cumplirlos. Casi seguro que bastante viajados y que han estado expuestos a diferentes realidades.
Yo también me incluyo.
Creo que esta confluencia de diversas experiencias de cierto nivel, hacen el post tan interesante y enriquecedor donde todos aprendemos de todos.



Siplex dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Una pregunta a los entendidos. Qué os parece la moneda de 20 pesos de oro mexicana? Gracias



Es una moneda muy bonita. De diseño clásico.
Inconvenientes. Es grande y hay que desembolsar una cantidad respetable de inicio por una moneda que no se "distingue" ni tiene valor numismático. 
Nadie sabe cuantas se hicieron, muchísimas.
[Edito, he leido la de 50 pesos mexicanos..pero realmente la pregunta es por la de 20 y no la tengo. Nunca me ha dicho mucho]
En una colección hay que tenerla desde luego, pero para empezar yo buscaría otra cosa.
Con el menor premium de onza, como ya he dicho, yo compraría un búfalo.
Si el desembolso no puede ser tan grande hay variaciones chulas. 
España: centenario de la peseta: Alfonsinas o pre-centenario como Isabelinas.
No españolas: soberanos, mariannes, vreneli, 10 dólares liberty...
Eso sí, siempre en sitios de garantía.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2018)

Hola, Muttley: Ciertamente, es como dices. Tengo la Suerte de conocer personalmente a varios de los conforeros que escriben aquí y se ajustan perfectamente a lo que comentas. Y también es curioso que muchos NO coincidimos en algunas cuestiones, como podrían las de carácter ideológico -por definirlo de alguna manera...-, religioso, etc., pero son personas con una amplia Cultura y con las que se puede debatir de casi cualquier tema.

Y te felicito por las monedas que posees. No sólo por las mostradas aquí, sino también por las que has mostrado en otras ocasiones y en otros hilos.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 23:12 ----------

Edito: # Siplex: La moneda mexicana de 20 Pesos es bonita. La tengo y su característica principal la tiene en el reverso y que reproduce el calendario azteca. Si está en precio la podrías adquirir, aunque Premium NO se puede decir que tenga.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La manipulación de la presión fiscal

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (24 Sep 2018)

La presión fiscal en España es vergonzosa.... sobre todo para la clase media, media/pobre

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 09:34 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - La manipulación de la presión fiscal
> 
> Saludos.



Muy buen artículo.

Este tampoco está nada mal:

¿Un Maduro en ciernes en Moncloa?


----------



## Muttley (24 Sep 2018)

putabolsa dijo:


> .Otra cosa es el buffalo bullion.



A esta me refiero. A la bullion. Que es la que tengo y la que conozco.
Es la primera foto que encontré y la coloqué porque que yo sepa el diseño es el mismo y supuse que para enseñar el diseño servía. 
Gracias por la aclaración y disculpen por el posible malentendido.

Por si hubiera más dudas me refería a esta:

1 oz 2018 Buffalo Gold Coin | Silver Gold Bull UK


----------



## WhiZoX (24 Sep 2018)

Buenos días.

Barrick Gold comprar la sudafricana Randgold para crear un gigante del oro | EXPANSION


----------



## LPMCL (24 Sep 2018)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Todo proceso de acumulación tiene su final y ultimamente pienso que estamos cerca. Creo que chinos y compañia deben estar rascando ya el fondo del barril de las reservas físicas accesibles. Desde hace años oigo que si las refinerias de oro en Suiza trabajan a toda maquina fundiendo *viejas barras de 300 onzas* para hacer lingotes de kilo como prefieren los de ojos rasgados, que és díficil obtener plata en grandes cantidades en Londres, etc.



Te refieres a los lingotes 400oz LBMA, verdad? No solo es una cuestión de formato, los chinos quieren mayor pureza también, 9999; como ya sabréis aquí. Por eso las refinerías CH están 24/7, transformando...



Mochuelo dijo:


> Organo de Harvey



Harvey Organ es un farmaceutico que no entiende el Comex. Se pierde entre elegible y registered, no sabe que implica un Comex warrant e ignora que no sabemos quien es dueno del metal. 
No estoy seguro que sea la mejor rueda a seguir para descifrar que pasa en el CommodityExchange...

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 16:42 ----------




Muttley dijo:


> Es curioso que la sensación que tenía sobre los participantes habituales en el post se confirma. Profesionales cualificados, de responsabilidad. Socioeconómicamente medio alto. De estos que están acostumbrados a hacer planes razonablemente complejos a más de un año y tienen la responsabilidad de cumplirlos. Casi seguro que bastante viajados y que han estado expuestos a diferentes realidades.
> Yo también me incluyo.
> Creo que esta confluencia de diversas experiencias de cierto nivel, hacen el post tan interesante y enriquecedor donde todos aprendemos de todos.



Un oasis entre la mediocridad imperante.

Dicen que influyes en la realidad, que te devuelve lo que pones en ella... no se, últimamente tengo que esforzarme mas porque no encuentro nada nuevo, refrescante. Derivo a la soledad.


----------



## Mochuelo (24 Sep 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Te refieres a los lingotes 400oz LBMA, verdad? No solo es una cuestión de formato, los chinos quieren mayor pureza también, 9999; como ya sabréis aquí. Por eso las refinerías CH están 24/7, transformando...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si me refería a las a los lingotes de 400 onzas LBMA, al principio escribi "tropecientas" pero lo cambie por 300 que era el peso que MAL recordaba. Gracias por la corrección.

Sobre el organo de Harvey mi intención era mostrar un punto que me llamaba la atención que era el desvio de "entregas" a Londres, y por lo que parecía un monto notable. Que sea una buena rueda a seguir para descifrar que pasa en el CommodityExchange, o lo que sea, no lo se. Personalmente esta algo lejos de mi interes pero ocasionalmente capta mi atención (para bien o para mal). 

PD: Muy bueno el Post 900. Tendrías que hacer algo semejante con Suiza y Singapur.


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Sep 2018)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ Esta apuesta sigue en pie ? No tengo idea pero NO veo una caída muy pronunciada.



De hecho coincido, poca idea tengo, hago de altavoz de los de la parcela, la apuesta sigue, un resumen de lo que hoy dicen: 

"Parece que la próxima gran caída en el sector de metales preciosos ya está en marcha. Las acciones mineras se invirtieron muy cerca de su punto de inflexión, mientras que el rendimiento de la plata en relación con el oro es justo como lo era antes de grandes caídas en el pasado"


----------



## Orooo (24 Sep 2018)

Se esta notando la bajada del oro.

En coininvest han volado los gallos franceses y los 20 francos suizos, y son monedas que siempre han tenido.

Hace unos dias que llevo mirando un lingotito de 100 gramos de fundicion, que no se por que el diseño me gusta mucho, a pesar de ser de lo mas sencillo, y hoy ha volado, ya no esta en stock.


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Sep 2018)

Mochuelo dijo:


> PD: Muy bueno el Post 900. Tendrías que hacer algo semejante con Suiza y Singapur.



Si, ciertamente, un extraordinario post, me añado a la petición


----------



## Orooo (24 Sep 2018)

putabolsa dijo:


> de que marca te llamaba la atencion el "lingotito"?



El de Heraeus. El unico que tenian de fundicion.


----------



## Orooo (24 Sep 2018)

putabolsa dijo:


> Veo que fuera de existencias es el de PAMP.
> No es de mis favoritos.Me llama mucho mas el de Perth.
> Un saludo.
> PD: estan limpiando no solo lingotitos o monedas 20 francos,estan limpiando casi de todo en oro.Desde que les sigohace unos añitos,nunca habia visto lo de las ultimas semanas en esa web.
> Sera buena señal?



De Perth no tienen de fundicion. El de PAMP si esta fuera de existencias. El de Heraeus esta para servirlo en 5 a 7 dias, no se si lanzarme


----------



## Orooo (24 Sep 2018)

putabolsa dijo:


> Ya se que el de Perth no es de fundicion,digo que a mi me llama mas.
> Prefieres ese pedazo de pedrusco que por ejemplo 3 onzas enmonedas de distintos paises?



Por variar un poco si. Me gusta que sea asi en bruto, ademas por tamaño en realidad es pequeño, no es un pedrusco, me gusta pequeño y pesado 

Hay una diferencia de 100 euros de comprarlo asi a comprarlo en monedas por el mismo peso, pero soy consciente de que a la hora de venderlo esmas problema. Aun asi...

PD. Si, a mi casi tambien me llama mas el de pamp, pero ese no se puede conseguir, aunque por foros americanos dicen que los de pamp suelen presentar mas arañazos.


----------



## LPMCL (24 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> De hecho coincido, poca idea tengo, hago de altavoz de los de la parcela, la apuesta sigue, un resumen de lo que hoy dicen:
> 
> "Parece que la próxima gran caída en el sector de metales preciosos ya está en marcha. Las acciones mineras se invirtieron muy cerca de su punto de inflexión, mientras que el rendimiento de la plata en relación con el oro es justo como lo era antes de grandes caídas en el pasado"



Hola Charizato,

He estado leyendo a Radomski y demás polacos que citas. Mi humilde opinión es que los argumentos en los que basan sus pronósticos son flojos, mucho análisis técnico. No niego que puedan acertar, de hecho, últimamente les ha ido bien, pero no son insiders. Son cuatro buscavidas que han tenido su day in the sun acertando alguna tendencia, pero dudo que puedan ser consistentes. Si fuera ellos, capitalizaría lo máximo posible la racha, antes de que cambie. 

Seguro que os acordáis de individuos como Bo Polny, Andrew Maguire etc… que fueron muy seguidos para luego caer en el olvido. Sus pronósticos se basaban en la suerte y cuando esta acaba, se les descubre (no metería en este grupo a Martin Armstrong, él es diferente).

Para ser consistente en los pronósticos, tener un hedge, tienes que ser un insider. Y estos no hablan. 

De todas formas, gracias por las actualizaciones de esta gente, leo con interés lo que comentas. He revisado las cotizaciones del metal en los últimos años, los días en los que China estaba cerrado y hay varios ejemplos de desplomes. Es algo que ya había observado, pero siempre me he dicho: ¿es tan simple como aprovechar que SGE está cerrado para desplomar y así no perder tanto físico? No pueden ser tan simples…

A veces buscamos 3 pies al gato y quizás es todo mas sencillo. Esta semana y sobre todo la siguiente lo sabremos.


----------



## Orooo (24 Sep 2018)

putabolsa dijo:


> Ahora ya solo son de 3 a 5 dias
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 18:07 ----------
> 
> ...




Si eso ya lo habia visto. Pero ya te digo que rompiendo la hucha no me llega 

Es demasiado un kilo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Ciertamente, formamos parte de la REALIDAD, por lo tanto de un TODO... Es posible que algún día todo tendrá sentido para ti... Por ahora, ríe entre tanta "confusión", sonríe a travé de tu "desazón" y sigue RECORDANDO que con un poco de Suerte todo pasa por ALGO...

Lo que yo he aprendido a lo largo de esta vida es que hay que disfrutar de aquellas pequeñas cosas que con el tiempo en REALIDAD fueron cosas MUY GRANDES...

Y NO trates de vivir la vida dando "explicaciones": tus amigos NO las necesitan, tus enemigos NO las creen y los estúpidos NO las entenderán...

Bueno, este es un "refrito" de aquellas frases que suelo marcar en mi "cuaderno de bitácora" y que pueden servir para aquellos que andan un tanto "confusos" y NO digo que sea tu caso.

Y dejo un artículo en línea con lo que tú y yo venimos comentando desde hace bastante tiempo...

China And Gold: As The Yuan Goes, So Goes Gold (Trade War Effect?)

Por cierto, yo también sigo a Martin A. Armstrong, pero desde hace tiempo, porque entre otras cosas me dedico a la Prospectiva y en un línea muy parecida a la suya, pero utilizando otros "elementos", aunque el "patrón" es más o menos el mismo: Historia y Matemáticas... De hecho, tengo un encargo por confirmar para hacer un trabajo escrito y pienso hacer referencia a Armstrong...

Yo SIEMPRE me he preguntado porqué esos "pollos" le dejaron seguir viviendo... ¿No te lo has preguntado tú? Conozco bastantes casos, y con cierta similitud en cuanto a su importancia, donde el "desenlace" final fue en la "dirección" que dejo entrever...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (25 Sep 2018)

Aunque me gusta Armstrong y tiene un porcentaje de aciertos muy elevado, sigo pensando que los mercado no son parametrizables. Siempre existe alguna variable que escapa de nuestra percepción. Por eso aplicar únicamente las matemáticas a los mercados proyecta muchos aciertos pero también algún error de dimensiones colosales.

El Brent esta superando los 80$ y entramos en cifras que influyen notablemente en el consumo. Si añadimos subidas de tipos, y el final de la inyección del BCE en Enero de 2019, nos acercamos a momentos, cuanto menos interesantes. Los bancos centrales todavía tienen el control a corto, pero en el horizonte se atisba un cambio histórico en la hegemonía mundial. 

Un crak podía precipitar el cambio en el dominio mundial. También un tsunami en la creación de un nuevo sistema monetario, que no estuviera basado exclusivamente en moneda fiduciaria.

La alternativa que viene de Asia (China, Rusia, Iran) se ha estado preparando largo tiempo para este relevo. Un patrón oro para tranquilizar a las masas y dar confianza al nuevo sistema no seria en absoluto descartable.

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (25 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPMCL: Ciertamente, formamos parte de la REALIDAD, por lo tanto de un TODO... Es posible que algún día todo tendrá sentido para ti... Por ahora, ríe entre tanta "confusión", sonríe a travé de tu "desazón" y sigue RECORDANDO que con un poco de Suerte todo pasa por ALGO...
> 
> Lo que yo he aprendido a lo largo de esta vida es que hay que disfrutar de aquellas pequeñas cosas que con el tiempo en REALIDAD fueron cosas MUY GRANDES...
> 
> ...



Armstrong sabia programar (estamos hablando de los años 80) y lo que es más importante: sabía funcionalmente que quería que el código le diera. Unir las dos cosas es difícil. Por ejemplo, hay muchos foreros técnicamente muy buenos vendidos a trabajos estúpidos. No saben que hacer con sus skills. 

Creó el famoso programa que llamo la atención de Wall Street (especialmente Goldman creo) por su alarmante poder predictivo. Quisieron llevarle al lado oscuro, él se negó a compartir el código y como tu dices, ya sabemos como acaban estas cosas… No ayudaron otras cosas como el hecho de desenmascarar las posiciones largas plata de Buffett (via Phibro) y sus correspondientes manipulaciones a finales de los noventa etc…

Se inventaron unas acusaciones que el siempre negó, acabó en la cárcel y ahora anda buscándose la vida por ahí. Personalmente creo que la cárcel le jodio bien, no es el mismo. Físicamente por ejemplo está bastante dañado. Es alguien que estaba volando en el Concorde día si y día también, asesorando a Thatcher entre otros gobiernos etc… Su fuerte siempre ha sido el Forex y el metal.

Cuando estaba en la cárcel le ayudé vía una pequeña donación, estuve en contacto con una mujer que le ayudaba, ocupándose de sus cosas (nunca supe si era su mujer, hermana, amiga…)

Saludos Fernando


----------



## NS 4 (25 Sep 2018)

... o sea que aún se pueden ver esas ricas onzas de oro a 900 euritos... ienso:

Para un mindundi como servidor eso es una oportunidad DE ORO...)

Si se ven esos precios sigo guardando una reserva para cargar diez o doce onzas.

Un apunte a los expertos...como estrategia de salida a lo que ha de venir con respecto al FIAT, siempre intuí que aquellos que manejan el dinero papel asustarían a los tenedores de metal físico (pequeños medianos o grandes, da igual...)llevando los metales muy abajo, o sensiblemente abajo, antes de soltar la goma...y que estos dispararan su cambio con respecto al dólar/euro...

Esto lo llevo pensando y no ha variado mi intuición desde el año 2006...año en el que me hice metalero.

Fernando...diserta un poco respecto a esto que digo...si tienes la bondad.

Como ves soy hombre tenaz, y me sigo aferrando a una esperanza...


----------



## WhiZoX (25 Sep 2018)

Buenas tardes.

El sector de mineras de oro se mueve y azValor lo celebra: Barrick comprará Randgold. ¿Señal de suelo?


----------



## AHOREITOR (25 Sep 2018)

La verdad que desde esta mañana la plata va para arriba, está en casi 12,30€.
Igualando precios de primeros de septiembre. 
El oro sin embargo está en esos fantásticos 1020€. 
Me hubiera gustado que finalizara el mes a esos precios y meter algún ahorro mensual. 
Me temo que alguna onza perderé por el camino...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# antorob: Serán o no "parametrizables" los mercados, pero ciertamente se han podido dar "predicciones" utilizando ELEMENTOS -que NO "modelos"- de carácter matemático y que retrocediendo en el tiempo se han podido comprobar. Y para ello se utiliza la Historia... Armstrong es un buen ejemplo de ello, pero conozco a otros e incluso yo mismo tengo un trabajo que, de momento, me va acertando. Lamentablemente, NO me indica exactamente qué es lo que va a producirse, pero después a toro pasado te das cuenta de que estaba en el "guión"... Por ejemplo, y de acuerdo a mi trabajo, tira de Fibonacci del 2020 para atrás y fíjate en las fechas que te da... y lo que sucedió en ellas.

# LPMCL: Armstrong sigue siendo un tipo muy interesante. De hecho, él espera un "determinado" DESENLACE para el 2032... aunque yo sigo pensando que es posible que llegue mucho antes y creo que los "CIMIENTOS" ya están colocados desde este año...

Te honra que ayudarás a Armstrong en la penosa situación por la que pasó.

NS 4: Poco se puede disertar sobre algo que tenemos MUY CLARO los "metaleros": los MPs FÍSICOS que poseemos valen lo que nosotros creemos que valen y NO lo que dicen los mercados. Se han adquirido con una intención que NADA tiene que ver con la Inversión pura y dura, independientemente de que pueda llegar a serlo sin buscarlo...

Yo, NS 4, cuando compro MPs los guardo y ya NO me preocupo de NADA más. NI de lo que me costaron, NI de lo que diga la cotización... Están para el Futuro y si puede ser cuando yo sea pasado MUCHO MEJOR. Seguramente, servirán muy bien a los que los hereden y, a ser posible, ya haré para que NO pasen por el rasero de la Hacienda "pública". Al menos, que por ahí NO me puedan ROBAR más ni a mí ni a los míos...

Dicho todo esto, NS 4, ¿tú crees que me importa que tumben los MPs? Como si los quieren llevar a los putos Infiernos... Se puede "disfrazar" la REALIDAD, pero hay un momento en que es IMPOSIBLE. Entonces, y sólo entonces, algunos nos echaremos unas CARCAJADAS muy sonoras, especialmente a la Salud del hatajo de Subnormales que siguen creyendo en la "racionalidad" de los mercados.

# WhiZok: Por aquí hace tiempo que venimos comentando que van a haber fusiones SÍ o SÍ en un sector tan atomizado como el de las mineras de MPs. Y parece que Barrick Gold ha empezado FUERTE... Ayer mismo anunció, prácticamente sin tiempo de haber digerido la noticia de la fusión con Randgold, que ha llegado a un acuerdo de inversión mutua con Shandong Gold Group Co., Ltd., una de las principales compañías mineras de China.

Según el acuerdo, Shandong Gold comprará hasta $300 millones en acciones de Barrick y ésta invertirá una cantidad equivalente en acciones de la compañía china.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Sep 2018)

Sigo con mis tiempos de espera, no quiero causar inSolación, así que haré referencia a Dimitri Speck, lleva años publicando en relación a patrones históricos, en este artículo del 6 de septiembre escribe: "Las colisiones más grandes en la historia ocurrieron en septiembre y octubre"

"uno tiene que actuar con mucha precaución durante el mes de septiembre, también tener en cuenta que octubre tampoco suele ser muy amigable. Sin embargo no olvide que los mercados tienden a repuntar más adelante, en el otoño, el rally de fin de año comienza tradicionalmente a fines de octubre."


September


----------



## likwid (25 Sep 2018)

Una pregunta de principiante. No veo, a no ser que me lo haya perdido, que se mencione la compra de oro/MP en formato plancha, granalla o cadena

La plancha tiene como ventaja que es la forma de materia prima que se quiere en joyeria con lo que les interesa al ahorrarse tener que fundirlo. Tambien es mas facil de 'disimular': Metida en un equipo electronico, al escaner un rectangulo regular es mas normal que un conjunto disperso de circulos de tamaño familiar, etc. La granalla tambien les va bien pero en menor medida.

Estas 2 y la cadena pueden cortarse facilmente con unos alicates al gramaje que necesites al momento. Con una moneda en principio es un todo o nada.

Asi que parecen ser mejor opcion en mi opinion. Simplemente fallan por el lado estetico. O creeis que serian opciones menos vendibles por ser menos conocidas?

Gracias de antemano por las respuestas.


----------



## Vilux (25 Sep 2018)

likwid dijo:


> Una pregunta de principiante. No veo, a no ser que me lo haya perdido, que se mencione la compra de oro/MP en formato plancha, granalla o cadena
> 
> La plancha tiene como ventaja que es la forma de materia prima que se quiere en joyeria con lo que les interesa al ahorrarse tener que fundirlo. Tambien es mas facil de 'disimular': Metida en un equipo electronico, al escaner un rectangulo regular es mas normal que un conjunto disperso de circulos de tamaño familiar, etc. La granalla tambien les va bien pero en menor medida.
> 
> ...



El oro en formato joyería paga IVA, solo está exento el de inversión: lingotes de pureza 99,9% y monedas del 91,6% o superior.


----------



## LPMCL (25 Sep 2018)

La London Gold Pool 2, como la llaman algunos, sigue a buen ritmo en Agosto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Sep 2018)

likwid dijo:


> Una pregunta de principiante. No veo, a no ser que me lo haya perdido, que se mencione la compra de oro/MP en formato plancha, granalla o cadena
> 
> La plancha tiene como ventaja que es la forma de materia prima que se quiere en joyeria con lo que les interesa al ahorrarse tener que fundirlo. Tambien es mas facil de 'disimular': Metida en un equipo electronico, al escaner un rectangulo regular es mas normal que un conjunto disperso de circulos de tamaño familiar, etc. La granalla tambien les va bien pero en menor medida.
> 
> ...




Yo he comprado el oro en plancha en madrid pero luego me resulto mas barato comprarlo en degussa en los lingotes de 20 gramos, no mucho mas barato unos 30 euros me ahorro en los 20 gramos mas o menos, todo es cuestion de buscar yo con poco trabajo en una mañana acabe encontrando donde comprar plancha a buen precio.

La plata si la he comprado en granalla tanto en madrid como fuera de españa en donde ultimamente me sale mas barata.

Creo que saldria mas rentable en caso de necesitarlo tener a mano unos kilos de granalla de plata que lingotes de 1kg que luego el que haya fundido uno sabe que cuesta trabajo.


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Sep 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> ...
> He revisado las cotizaciones del metal en los últimos años, los días en los que China estaba cerrado y hay varios ejemplos de desplomes. Es algo que ya había observado, ...



Tienes razón no siempre, pero en concreto para la semana dorada y día nacional, que cae en octubre , en los años 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016 y 2017 si:

Andy Hoffman: "No hay razón ... ni siquiera un meme de propaganda de por qué el oro declinó ... no hay noticias negativas para metales preciosos ... el hecho es que - como en los últimos años, cuando los precios colapsaron- China está cerrada durante la semana .""

Aquí todo el detalle y los gráficos de Andy

Is This The Real Driver Of Gold's Recent Weakness? | Zero Hedge


Si como pronostica Goldman los tipos son del 3% el oro se deprimirá, si añadimos la semana fantástica chinil, el hundimiento será de órdago, lo bueno es que en el pack irá incluido el catalizador de la reversión.


----------



## Most (26 Sep 2018)

Buenas tardes.

Parece que nos acercamos a mis "1000€"...
Parecía una "locura" cuando lo dije por arriba de los 1100, pero ahí andan.

Diez menos y voy con todo, (que es un decir)
En mi planning ya debería haber comprado pero hace unos días se me apareció un "hada" y me dijo que -sin prisa-, así que voy a hacerle caso. El riesgo que corro es que me toque comerme "las sobras", aunque sobras baratas igual saben bien.

Un saludo y disculpad, tengo mucho menos tiempo para aportar últimamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: El pasado Viernes en una acción concertada se compraron 100.000 acciones de etfs referenciados al Oro...

# Most: El Oro está en una situación de "impasse" desde hace unos días... Luego, el par EUR/USD ha reputando. De todas formas, unos Euros arriba o abajo NO es algo que me condicione a la hora de comprar. Voy promediando de forma sistemática y me "despreocupo"...

Me imagino que de esta lateralidad/bajista en el Oro se saldrá más bien pronto que tarde, pero "manos fuertes" están entrando a estos precios y los "precios objetivos" están subiendo. Lo que NO quita para que pueda caer un poco más... ya veremos.

Y es la Plata la que más me "preocupa"... Esperemos que no se testeen los $13,775.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Pues, al parecer los precios del Oro siguen siendo atractivos para que sea adquirido por los Bancos Centrales...

Central Bank Gold Purchases Now Control 10% Of The Total Market - SRSrocco Report

O sea, que los Bancos Centrales han comprado 193 toneladas de Oro en la primera mitad del 2018, es decir el 10% de la demanda global total...

Y, por cierto, seguimos sin saber qué está haciendo -si lo hace- el Banco Central de China en relación a esto... Apostaría que comprando a la "chita callando"...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (27 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, por cierto, seguimos sin saber qué está haciendo -si lo hace- el Banco Central de China en relación a esto... Apostaría que comprando a la "chita callando"...
> 
> Saludos.



No hay ninguna duda que están acumulando físico. No solo vía compras externas (desplomando y exprimiendo los ETFs) sino producción interna: creo que CN es ya el 1er productor mundial, y exportan poco o nada.
De todo esto no se encarga el PBOC sino *SAFE*. 

La pregunta del millón es: ¿qué parte de las compras es metal privado (de la gente) y cual es publico (SAFE -> PBOC)? Es crucial saberlo ya que nos daría una idea de cómo va el PBOC en el proceso de acumulación y cuanto queda para que digan “hemos llegado al umbral, ahora no tenemos problema que el metal descubra su precio de equilibrio”. El cual no hace falta que os diga que esta múltiplos por encima de lo que cotiza hoy.

PBOC dice que no compra metal vía SGE… puede ser. En tal caso están haciendo mucha pupa a la LBMA. Lo que explicaría los recientes desplomes y potencialmente los siguientes. Hay algunas teorías que dicen que el precio del futuro (el GC) tiende a cero… El papel totalmente disociado del metal físico.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Sep 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> La London Gold Pool 2, como la llaman algunos, sigue a buen ritmo en Agosto



*UNA PREGUNTA LPCM*

Tratando de entender, ¡me cuesta! He intentado superponer el volumen de esta importación a UK, 93,7T sobre el último gráfico, el quinto, incluido en el extraordinario post 900

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro VI

Si sigue la argumentación se podría pensar que estamos a las puertas de la inminente replica de H1.2016, el gran rally del metal en esos meses. 

¿sería cierto desde este sencillo razonamiento? ¿podemos tener una reversión de esa magnitud en unos días?

La pregunta es desde ese supuesto, desde este otro, es para acongojarse ... 

- ""Hay algunas teorías que dicen que el precio del futuro (el GC) tiende a cero…"" --


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Vamos por partes:

- SÍ, China es el mayor productor mundial de Oro.

- Bueno, la SAFE NO deja de ser un "agente" al servicio del PBOC, pero parece que más "hermético". De hecho, no hace tanto que Bloomberg preguntó al PBOC sobre sus reservas de Oro y éste le remitió a la SAFE, que NO respondió a una solicitud de comentarios efectuada por fax.

- La última comunicación oficial por parte de China fue en Octubre del 2016, cuando dijo poseer 1.843 toneladas, claro que por aquel entonces el FMI iba a agregar el Yuan a su "cesta"...

- Es muy propia de China la "ambigüedad" en torno a sus reservas de Oro y, además, suele espaciar mucho en el tiempo sus comunicaciones al respecto. Veamos: Diciembre del 2002, Abril del 2009 y Julio del 2015... SÍ, cada 6 años largos y con saltos muy cualitativos en cuanto al tamaño adquirido...

- De todas formas, aunque NO tengo dudas de que China está comprando Oro de forma oficial, no es menos cierto de que sabemos -eso SÍ- que hay un importante y elevado número de compras realizado por la "masa" (el público) en Oro de inversión y en joyas. Eso ya de por sí demuestra que las tenencias nacionales de Oro están aumentando, pero también no es menos cierto que el Estado podría "acceder" a estos activos si lo considerase necesario.

Bueno, pasando a otro tema, hoy el Oro ha continuado con su caída, pero es una buena señal que las mineras "oreras" no la hayan acompañado como cabía haber esperado...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (28 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> *UNA PREGUNTA LPCM*
> 
> Tratando de entender, ¡me cuesta! He intentado superponer el volumen de esta importación a UK, 93,7T sobre el último gráfico, el quinto, incluido en el extraordinario post 900
> 
> ...



En el quinto grafico del post 900 que mencionas, se reflejan las import/export y el balance neto oro UK. Como UK no produce metal, estos datos son exclusivamente el reflejo de lo que pasa en sus bóvedas: y es importante pq UK es el mayor hub físico. Ahí están parte o todas las reservas de muchos BC + los mayores ETFs, los cuales usan las cámaras del BoE (algunos tienen propias).

Bien, el planteamiento es como sigue: 

Si UK Import>Export significaría, básicamente, entradas de físico en los ETFs (podríamos hablar largo y tendido sobre el matiz “físico” pero sigamos). Hay demanda privada, retail, fondos de inversión etc…. El metal suele estar en ciclo alcista. 

Si UK Import<Export (déficit metal) ETFs y probablemente “alguien más” al que le retuercen el brazo, sueltan oro. Como ves en el último grafico (las 93,7TO importaciones suizas de oro provenientes de UK) la mayor parte va a China, con diferencia. China no compra en el ciclo anterior, porque prefieren comprar barato y porque probablemente no haya físico para alimentar las dos fuentes a la vez.

Ahora mismo seguimos en la segunda situación. Mi análisis se paraba ahí, poniendo de manifiesto la estrategia china y argumentando que son los supresores n1 del metal (contrariamente a otros analistas agradecidos porque su demanda física “pone un suelo a las caídas”)

Tu pregunta de cuándo terminará esta corrección y si habrá un rally como H1.2016 esta desligada de lo de arriba; ya que no es un análisis cuyo objetivo es buscar un timing. En cualquier caso, mi opinión personal basada en varias variables (largas de explicar): 


Esta corrección no es normal, creo es diferente a otras 
Pienso que marcara un suelo que probablemente no veamos nunca mas
¿Cuál es el precio de ese suelo? Nadie lo sabe. Lo sabremos retrospectivamente
Yo estoy particularmente siguiéndolo para acumular (bastante, definitivamente) en un momento/precio dado

Por otro lado, si este es el punto de inflexión, quizás quieran llevar los precios mas allá de los mínimos de 2016, para soltar a los máximos largos posibles antes de la subida.



Charizato21 dijo:


> La pregunta es desde ese supuesto, desde este otro, es para acongojarse ...
> 
> - ""Hay algunas teorías que dicen que el precio del futuro (el GC) tiende a cero…"" --



Al primero que leí este planteamiento fue a Jim Sinclair hace muchos años. Luego se lo pregunte cara a cara en una conferencia que dio en Londres hace algún tiempo. Mr. Gold ha sido uno de los que más he seguido (lleva el apellido de su madre, no quiere usar el del padre, Seligman, unos de los traders míticos en la historia). 

Esta teoría apunta a una continua presión al metal vía futuros, hasta que se rompa el equilibrio. Huida hacia delante, que es lo que conviene a todos. USA ya tiene todo el físico que necesita (yo sí creo que el metal esta en Fort Knox y West Point) para ser alguien importante, si ya no el único, en el nuevo paradigma que viene. Europa, juntando todos los países miembros, tiene todavía más. Ambos hacen la vista goda, puede que incluso ayuden vía los Bullion Banks a que China acumule, para que las reservas de oro de las principales potencias reflejen su peso en el mundo (esto no era si en el caso chino, siendo el n2 solo tenía USD y UST, es decir, papel).

Hasta que algún día, con el precio del papel al límite, haya algún escándalo de imposibilidad de entrega (o guerra, o impeachment a Trump y fragmentación de USA... cualquier chispa que prenda) y se ejecuten las cláusulas contractuales LBMA de fuerza mayor que implican cash settlement forzado. 

Saldrá a la luz el apalancamiento masivo; los grandes actores teniendo ya lo suyo y estando bien posicionados.

---------- Post added 28-sep-2018 at 09:50 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> - De todas formas, aunque NO tengo dudas de que China está comprando Oro de forma oficial, no es menos cierto de que sabemos -eso SÍ- que hay un importante y elevado número de compras realizado por la "masa" (el público) en Oro de inversión y en joyas. Eso ya de por sí demuestra que las tenencias nacionales de Oro están aumentando, pero también no es menos cierto que *el Estado podría "acceder" a estos activos si lo considerase necesario.*
> 
> Saludos.



Encajaría totalmente con la mentalidad China. Ademas, así se entenderían también las recomendaciones del gobierno a que su población acumule metal.


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Sep 2018)

LPCM muchas gracias, realmente muy y muy interesante.

Un apunte, ya lo comentó Fernando, el sorprendente rendimiento de las acciones mineras ante la caída de ayer; tal vez sea un principio de indicador de corrección en la tendencia alcista de los índices bursátiles o de desconfianza en las futuras alzas previstas por la Fed o de la inminente reversión de los metales. pero le he pegado un vistazo y veo que fueron principalmente las Senior.

Los solares, siguen con su la analogía del deslizamiento de abril de 2013, el declive final en breve, no indican cuando. 

Voy a hacer mi apuesta, la inversión. Si bien podría dilatarlo a la semana que viene, esperando se produzca nuevamente el patrón de declive del oro por cierre en China, algo que Andy Hoffman demostró que pasó los últimos cinco años. Pero no, hoy hago la apuesta, como siempre con aquel producto en el que nadie debería invertir por su altísimo riesgo; es una lástima que con las nuevas regulaciones y una plataforma de trading europea ya no puedo hacerlo directamente, así que el vehículo de inversión será CFDs sobre el ETF apalancado en mineras Senior, me refiero al NUGT. Basura de altísima volatilidad, no se lo recomiendo a nadie; pero esa es mi opción, considerando que ya estemos ante el suelo en las mineras Senior.


----------



## eversor (28 Sep 2018)

*Pregunta sobre regalías*

Hola
¿Podéis darme nombres de empresas de regalías que penséis que pueden merecer la pena? De momento tengo estas:

Royal Gold
Franco Nevada
Wheaton M. P.
Osisko R.
Newmont

No sé si todas ellas pueden ser interesantes o si hay otras con mejores perspectivas.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Sep 2018)

eversor dijo:


> Hola
> ¿Podéis darme nombres de empresas de regalías que penséis que pueden merecer la pena? De momento tengo estas:
> 
> Royal Gold
> ...



Estaría bien leerse un poco el foro, se ha tratado ampliamente hace unos días, pero te paso los enlaces acceden directamente a los posts:

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro VI
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro VI
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro VI
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro VI
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro VI


----------



## eversor (28 Sep 2018)

Hola Charizato21
leo el foro, aunque no desde hace mucho tiempo.

Los nombres que he escrito los saqué de alguno de los hilos:

Fernandojcg dixit:


No creo que sea solo para los de mediana edad. A mis hijos tienen una hucha aparte donde ponen los monedones con animalicos que les regalo. Las monedas del tesoro las llamamos y es nuestro secretito . Y si fuese de edad más avanzada (creo que aún puedo incluirme en mediana edad ) en vista del paronama creo que seria una opción asequible y eficaz.

Timi dixit:


Estoy en una situación parecida, ya tengo 14 placas, pero sin batería y conectado aún a la red pública y por ahora no termina de convencerme. Este invierno con datos más significativos veré si puedo hacer el tpc a las eléctricas y ganas no faltan.
Personalmente los Mps me han proporcionada esa "tranquilidad personal" para afrontar el incierto futuro y desde hace tres años he entrado en la acciones mineras y creo que pueden ofrecer un apalancamiento muy interesante. Ciertamente son más volátiles y riesgosas pero hay opciones dentro del sector que no requieren mucho "estudio" (empresas de regalias como Royal Gold , Franco Nevada, Wheaton M. P. y Osisko R. y Newmont). Si quieres meterte en Juniors e exploradores ya es otra cosa y hay que usar "condón" pero alla pueden encontrarse las "perlas" referidas por Fernando.

Para los que quieran soñar un rato con un apretón corto les dejo un enlace a un articulo de Adam Hamilton donde describe que puede significar las tan cacareadas posiciones COT en oro y plata. Espero que sea descriptivo de que esta por acontecer.Por cierto tengo curiosidad de ver las que publican hoy.

Bueno, no me enroolo más. Buen fin de samana atodos.
Record Gold/Silver Shorts! | Gold Eagle


Pero hay tantos y tan variados que hoy por hoy me superan.

Gracias por los links
Saludos

Edito y añado una lista con lo que he sacado de los links
REGALIAS
Franco-Nevada Corp. (FNV), 
Wheaton Precious Metals Corp. (WPM), 
Royal Gold Inc. (RGLD), 
Osisko Gold Royalties Ltd (OR)
Sandstorm Gold Ltd N (SAND).
Yamana AUY

MINERAS
Kirkland Lake Gold (KL),
B2Gold (BTG), 
Endevour (EDV.TO). 
SVM es una minera de plata (bajo coste, buen balance en China) 
Silvescrest M (SVCMF) y 
New Pacific (NUPMF)
Endevour Silver (EXK) 
Pan American Silver(PAAS)
SSR Mining (SSRM)
Oceanagold (OCANF)
seniors Newmont (NEM)
Alexco( AXU), 
Sabina Gold and Silver (SGSVF),
Almaden Minerals (AAU). 

Goldcorp
SilverCrest Metals Inc.

SSR Mining Inc.


----------



## racional (28 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> En condiciones normales el oro debería estar subiendo.
> 
> Aquí las cripto estan afectando y mucho. Donde antes la gente se refugiaba en el oro, ahora lo hacen en criptos.



Normal, Wall Street no ha conseguido manipular las cryptos, como hace con el oro.


----------



## Orooo (28 Sep 2018)

racional dijo:


> Normal, Wall Street no ha conseguido manipular las cryptos, como hace con el oro.




Y lo de la caida que ha sido por la gravedad?
Culparemos a Newton.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Sep 2018)

Que nadie se espere hacer rico con el oro físico (excepto si lo compro hace 10-15 años) ni tampoco un Mad Max callejero con zombies Walking Dead comiendo carne humana ni Ciborgs Terminators, ni Jhonn Connor ni Rambos ni barricadas ni trincheras ni nada por el estilo...eso ya no se lleva en Europa...sera una crisis lenta y a fuego lento...aunque a veces lo mejor seria un bombazo nuclear limpiar la Tierra de arriba a abajo y volver a empezar de cero....otra cosa es que te dediques a tradear con oro papel..ahi si que pillaras cacho...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# LPMCL: Muy interesante lo que comentas y ahora NO dispongo de tiempo para entrar en algunos "detalles", de manera que lo dejo para otro momento, que posiblemente pueda ser mañana o durante el Fin de Semana.

# eversor: Ya nos "conocemos" de mi Blog de Rankia y le doy la bienvenida a este hilo y que habrá observado es mucho más dinámico. Hace años que funciona muy bien y tiene casi 4 millones de visitas. Con eso creo que ya se dice TODO sobre la calidad del mismo.

De lo que ha subrayado, le diré que fueron comentarios cruzados entre dos conforeros: timi y Mochuelo. Los míos ya se los ha colocado Charizato21.

Sobre lo que pregunta, mejor se centra en las principales compañías de Regalías y que son las que son... Tampoco es necesario abarcar más allá. Una compañía minera de MPs muy interesante es MUX, pero con un mayor riesgo...

Y, pasando a otro tema, recordaréis que el pasado año os advertía de los problemas que se originarían en la UE por los problemas que vendrían desde Italia... pues ya lo estáis viendo y NADA comparable a lo que acabará llegando en poco tiempo. El trienio 2018-2020 será para RECORDAR y eso ya lo comente hace algunos años, cuando las cosas parecían que iban a ir "mejor"...

# El hombre dubitativo: Yo compré Oro en el período que comentas, pero NO me he hecho "rico", ni muchísimo menos, entre otras cosas porque para serlo habría que haber comprado una enorme cantidad de Oro FÍSICO y que NO fue el caso. Además, en su momento, sirvió para ayudar a un familiar, así que ese Oro cumplió con su "función".

Respecto al futuro que comentas, ya veremos... TODOS los "escenarios" posibles parecen que van a ser MALOS. Espero estar equivocado.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (28 Sep 2018)

eversor dixit


> Pero hay tantos y tan variados que hoy por hoy me superan.
> 
> Gracias por los links
> Saludos



Te edito con tu permiso tu lista y la amplio/reorganizo un poco.
Sin ningún orden en particular, así como me vienen a la memoria y ten en cuenta que hay muchas más sobre todo de pequeñines. Para empezar y no sentirte desbordado empieza a estudiar las de regalias y seniors y cuando tengas un poco más de confianza prueba a estudiar con las de media capitalización. Las junior solo cuando te sientas "seguro" de lo que haces. Espero te ayude.

REGALIAS
Franco-Nevada Corp. (FNV), 
Wheaton Precious Metals Corp. (WPM), 
Royal Gold Inc. (RGLD), 
Osisko Gold Royalties Ltd (OR)
Sandstorm Gold Ltd N (SAND).


MINERAS SENIOR
Barrick (ABX) y Rangold (GOLD). Van a fusionarse.
Newmont (NEM)
Yamana (AUY)
Goldcorp (GG)
Kinross Gold Corporation (KGC)
Agnico Eagle (AEM)
El Dorado (EGO)
AngloGold Ashanti (AU)
Polyus Gold International (PGIL.L)
Newcrest Mining (ASX:NCM)

MINERAS MEDIAS
Kirkland Lake Gold (KL),
B2Gold (BTG), 
Endevour (EDV.TO). 
SVM es una minera de plata (bajo coste, buen balance en China) 
Endevour Silver (EXK) 
Pan American Silver(PAAS)
SSR Mining (SSRM)
Oceanagold (OCANF)
First Majestic (AG)
Hecla (HL)
Sibanye (SBGL)
Goldfields (GFI)
Fresnillo (FRES.L)
New Gold (NGD)
Tahoe R.(TAHO)
Coeur Mining (CDE)
Iamgold (IAG)
McEwen Mining Inc. (MUX)

JUNIORS
Alexco( AXU), 
Sabina Gold and Silver (SGSVF),
Almaden Minerals (AAU). 
Silvescrest M (SVCMF) y 
New Pacific (NUPMF)

---------- Post added 28-sep-2018 at 14:53 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> LPCM muchas gracias, realmente muy y muy interesante.
> 
> Un apunte, ya lo comentó Fernando, el sorprendente rendimiento de las acciones mineras ante la caída de ayer; tal vez sea un principio de indicador de corrección en la tendencia alcista de los índices bursátiles o de desconfianza en las futuras alzas previstas por la Fed o de la inminente reversión de los metales. pero le he pegado un vistazo y veo que fueron principalmente las Senior.
> 
> ...



Veo que te gusta vivir peligrosamente. Te veo muy seguro. Suerte!.

El rendimiento de las senior puede que sea un contagio de la fusión de Barrick y Rangold. Creo que estamos formando un fondo pero creo que habrá un poco más de bajada. Estoy acumulando fiat para una pequeña jugada dentro de una o dos semanas....


----------



## LPMCL (28 Sep 2018)

racional dijo:


> Normal, Wall Street no ha conseguido manipular las cryptos, como hace con el oro.









---------- Post added 28-sep-2018 at 16:08 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, pasando a otro tema, recordaréis que el pasado año os advertía de los problemas que se originarían en la UE por los problemas que vendrían desde Italia... pues ya lo estáis viendo y NADA comparable a lo que acabará llegando en poco tiempo. El trienio 2018-2020 será para RECORDAR y eso ya lo comente hace algunos años, cuando las cosas parecían que iban a ir "mejor"...
> Saludos.



Estoy leyendo "the fourth turning" para complementar Kondratieff-es y demás ciclos y me inclino por ppios de la decada 2020 cuando las cosas empiecen a acelerarse...

Hay gente que apunta al 2019, basándose en que Draghi va a dejar de comprar deuda o no se que... Yo veo que las cosas están todavía bajo control... A falta de un evento geo que lo cambie todo


----------



## Vilux (28 Sep 2018)

El paladio en nuevos máximos. Le fltan menos de 100 euros para alcanzar al oro. En su día compré unas ballerinas y Maple Leafs entre 300 y 400 que están rentando muy bien. Lo malo es que es un metal bastante ilíquido y las pocas tiendas que lo compran pagan algo menos del spot. Los particulares no estaban interesados cuando lo puse a la venta en el máximo anterior.


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Sep 2018)

Mochuelo dijo:


> eversor dixit
> 
> Veo que te gusta vivir peligrosamente. Te veo muy seguro. Suerte!.
> 
> El rendimiento de las senior puede que sea un contagio de la fusión de Barrick y Rangold. Creo que estamos formando un fondo pero creo que habrá un poco más de bajada. Estoy acumulando fiat para una pequeña jugada dentro de una o dos semanas....



“Estos son mis principios. Si no le gustan… tengo otros” 

Me has convencido, soy voluble en el pensamiento y seguridades, acabo de cerrar por tu comentario; ¡Ah! También por el del oráculo solar que pone fecha de entrada ..

"La fecha de reversión se estima en el 9 de octubre, pero dado que pueden funcionar de manera cercana, la siguiente más importante, que probablemente sea un fondo, puede tener lugar incluso antes"

Esperaré estos días de cierre chinil a ver si se cumple el patrón


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Sep 2018)

Muy interesante el hilo.

Al hilo de la geopolítica, os estas declaraciones del ministro de FA sobre las intenciones de India:

India will continue to buy Iran's oil: Iranian foreign minister | Reuters

Por su parte y por otro lado, KSA intenta no perder influencia en esa Región, continuando con las fuertes relaciones con PK en varios aspectos

The Future of CPEC: Enter Saudi Arabia? | The Diplomat

Por otro lado, y no lo he visto publicado por ahí, Rusia parece que no ve ya con buenos onos la intervención iraní con Al Assad debido a que ha empezado a llevar chiíes pero sin ánimo de integrar, lo que ha empezado a tener rechazo entre la población. Nonsé hasta qué puntones cierto, puesto que se acaba de firmar un MoU para un gasoducto

Russia, Pakistan sign MoU on gas pipeline from Iran

Hay una clara guerra de intereses para entrar en esa zona. Rusia e Iran por un lado; KSA por otro, con PAK como un socio bastante fiel hasta la fecha.


----------



## maragold (28 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Jake el perro: El conforero paraisofiscal le ha dado los mismos consejos que le daríamos la mayoría de los "metaleros". Nosotros NO "vendemos" NADA, simplemente hemos optado por uno de los pocos "caminos" posibles y NO fomentamos el proselitismo, al contrario: SIEMPRE decimos que hay que estudiar muy bien los MPs FÍSICOS y si nos "convencen"... ir entrando progresivamente en ellos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el piropo, tocayo! :o

Un saludo a todos, en especial a ti por mantener el hilo. Os leo en la sombra (no tan a menudo como quisiera).

Mucho curro, afortunadamente.
Lo que permite seguir acumulando modestamente metales y otros activos, lejos del timo de la estampita de los papelitos de colores.

Abrazo grande y ánimo!


----------



## paketazo (28 Sep 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> El paladio en nuevos máximos. Le fltan menos de 100 euros para alcanzar al oro. En su día compré unas ballerinas y Maple Leafs entre 300 y 400 que están rentando muy bien. Lo malo es que es un metal bastante ilíquido y las pocas tiendas que lo compran pagan algo menos del spot. Los particulares no estaban interesados cuando lo puse a la venta en el máximo anterior.



Suponía que eso que comentas podría pasar al invertir en paladio físico.

Es posible que en el caso del paladio o incluso el platino, sea más interesante inclinarse por derivados, ETFs, o las propias extractoras.

Por cierto, tengo cuenta en 4 brokers europeos , y en ninguno es posible la contratación de ETFs americanos, que nos guste o no, por su variedad y liquidez, son los únicos que merecen la pena si buscamos posicionarnos con "relativa calma" en mercados como las commodities, índices internacionales (inversos), o incluso divisas, sin tener que recurrir a las elevadas garantías del Forex, o comex en el caso de metales.

Con esta farsa que nos han aplicado (no tener traducido a idioma europeo las condiciones contractuales de cada ETF), han restado a los ciudadanos comunitarios, el acceso a una de las pocas armas de las que disponemos para operar sin implicar elevadas sumas de liquidez ante situaciones de riesgo potencial como un crash bursátil.

Por cierto, recordaros que si nos basamos en tiempos pasados para operar con rendimientos en los mercados, y buscamos favorecernos de una subida de los metales, recordad que en caso de crash bursátil internacional, las mineras cotizadas y relacionadas con el sector, sufrirán un primer efecto arrastre a la baja, que puede ser doloroso en caso de posicionarse en el primer tramo de inflexión de los índices.

Hay que aprender a estar en liquidez, por aquí siempre se ha dicho, y a parte de tener un % en metal físico (al gusto de cada uno), hay que tener margen de maniobra con liquidez inmediata.

A lo largo de mi vida he perdido las mejores oportunidades por no tener liquidez inmediata, incluso ante la mejor oportunidad que se os plantee, no os quedéis sin liquidez, mantener siempre entre un 15% y 25% en efectivo puede ser en ocasiones la mejor inversión.

Un saludo y muy buen fin de semana.


----------



## Orooo (29 Sep 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Suponía que eso que comentas podría pasar al invertir en paladio físico.
> 
> Es posible que en el caso del paladio o incluso el platino, sea más interesante inclinarse por derivados, ETFs, o las propias extractoras.
> 
> ...




Se dice que la liquidez es un tesoro, y es cierto.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# LPMCL: Vamos a ver...

- ¿Cuál es el "límite" del Oro "PAPEL" vs Oro FÍSICO? Yo diría que ya está más que SOBREPASADO, pero vamos tampoco pasa NADA si pueden mantener la MENTIRA o la IGNORANCIA entre la gente, y muy especialmente entre la Comunidad "inversora"... Precisamente, acabo de editar un post sobre esto en mí Blog de Rankia.

- China: ¿Cuál es el "tope" para que revele SUS "CARTAS"? Lógicamente, cabe pensar que ese país, junto con Rusia y otros con muchas menos posibilidades, están intentando PROTEGERSE -más que IMPONERSE- contra desordenes y convulsiones en el Sistema financiero y por extensión de un potencial desorden monetario.

Ciertamente, utilizando matemáticas "básicas" y observando los flujos, más realizando ciertas "asociaciones", NO es difícil suponer que China en la actualidad posee una "barbaridad" de Oro... En este caso, podría estar dándose una situación muy parecida a la de la India, que posiblemente sea el país que más Oro posee a nivel mundial, que no per cápita... Aquí Occidente sigue ganando por "goleada" a Oriente.

Es prácticamente IMPOSIBLE que Rusia haya pasado por delante de China en cuanto a la posesión de Oro en sus reservas y si es así, a efectos contables, es por la ya denunciada "ambigüedad" china en relación a este tema. Si siguen con su actual política de "comunicación", NO "tocará" hasta el 2022/2023 saber qué poseen OFICIALMENTE. 

Por tanto, de momento, sólo caben especulaciones al respecto...

- ¡Ojo! que los estadounidenses podrían tener mucho más del Oro FÏSICO que "dicen" poseer... Es un mero "rastreo" histórico que hace años que llevo realizando. El caso es que este Oro podría estar fuera de la "OFICIALIDAD" y NO existir por tanto en la Contabilidad nacional. 

- Respecto a los "tempos" sobre la próxima Recesión, de momento, me sigo manteniendo en que será en este trienio 2018-2020 cuando se precipiten los acontecimientos, pero vamos es lo que me sugiere mi estudio y tampoco puedo decir que esté seguro al ciento por ciento sobre el mismo, a fin de cuentas NO deja de ser un "ensayo" muy personal.

SÍ, tengo leído que algunos pronostican que los acontecimientos se podrían precipitar a partir del 2020, otros dan el 2023 y lo que te "rondaré Morena"... Lo que tengo claro es que el "timing" exacto NO lo acertaremos ni unos ni otros. Y tampoco tengo prisa para que llegue el "mal tiempo"...

# JohnGalt: Rusia NO tuvo más remedio que intervenir en Rusia, pero también está MUY CLARO que NO se siente cómoda negociando con el mundo árabe y que bastantes problemas domésticos le ha causado en su territorio en el pasado. De todas formas, entre tener a las "puertas" al ISIS y a los americanos, a Rusia NO le quedaban apenas opciones y a utilizado la que "mejor" se entiende llegados a ese punto. En lo personal, NO puedo más que "aplaudir" su iniciativa.

# maragold: Me alegra verte por aquí y ya ves cómo seguimos manteniendo el "baluarte"... Y espero que esos "problemillas" se hayan resuelto, al menos en parte. Por lo demás, me alegra saber de que las cosas te van bien. Recibe un fuerte abrazo, ¡tocayo!

# paketazo: En el mundo actual, el poseer LIQUIDEZ es fundamental, aunque sea para poder comprar el "pan"...

Saludos.


----------



## El Gato de Oro (29 Sep 2018)

Hola, tras meses siguiendo este hilo finalmente he decidido registrarme. Querría hacer una pequeña aportación. Tener oro físico está bien para diversificar, pero veo que aquí hay bastante gente que se ha montado una buena película en la que ellos son los protagonistas principales cuyo argumento consiste en: "el oro va a caer para que yo entre con todo lo que tengo y comprar onzas a precio de mercadillo, y luego, cuando ya esté preparado, volverá a subir, hasa la estratosfera, multiplicado por decenas de veces su valor, para que con los cuatro duros que he gastado pueda ser el nuevo rico de mi ciudad". Siento deciros que las inversiones no funcionan con pensamiento mágico. Es correcto comprar oro, pero es un resorte de seguridad, no una apuesta segura al rojo. Nos vemos por aquí, saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2018)

# El Gato de Oro: Disiento totalmente sobre lo que comenta. Tanto yo como la mayoría de los participantes en el hilo vemos el Oro como Seguro, refugio, etc., es decir, como una opción MUY CONSERVADORA, por tanto lejos de la pretensión de hacerse de "Oro"... Posiblemente, porque ya nos ganamos bien la vida sin necesidad de esperar "milagros" financieros.

Saludos.


----------



## El Gato de Oro (29 Sep 2018)

Hola Fernandojcg, no lo digo por usted, pero he visto entradas de gente en este hilo y en otros que creen que una catástrofe económica va a hacer caer el precio del oro y que otra catástofre económica lo hará subir de nuevo al de unos años y la información que buscan y publican está filtrada para confirmar ese sesgo. 

De todas formas, es mi opinión, no pretendo decirle a nadie qué hacer con su dinero, que además acabo de llegar y respeto a todos los que aquí escriben, como mínimo por su antigüedad. En todo caso sólo quería decir esto porque llevo meses leyendo el foro y siempre quería decirlo pero nunca encontraba el momento para registrarme. Quienes piensen en un pelotazo de oro (no me refiero a usted, sus intervenciones son sensatas) deberían replantearse las creencias y la "fe" que les ha llevado hasta ahí porque la verdad no es muy razonable. Y las inversiones se llevan mejor con los fríos números. Pero vamos, que yo no saco nada de esto, sólo quería escribirlo porque hacía tiempo que me quemaba en los dedos. Gracias a todos y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2018)

Hola, El Gato de Oro: Ante todo darle la Bienvenida al hilo y que se me había pasado por alto en el anterior post.

En fin, es su opinión y es muy libre de expresarla. Quizás, exista algo de lo que comenta, pero me parece que es bastante "residual", ya que la "orientación" del hilo va en el sentido contrario. Además e insisto en ello, la mayoría de los que escribimos por aquí nos ganamos bien la vida, así que NO existe ninguna necesidad de hacer "proselitismo"... Es más, si profundiza en el hilo, se encontrará por activa y por pasiva con una recomendación: los MPs se deben estudiar muy bien antes de meterse en ellos y si no se "entienden", lo mejor es pasar de ellos...

Eso no quita, El Gato de Oro, para que el Oro (y también la Plata) puedan subir y MUCHO en los próximos años, pero no es menos cierto que también lo harían la gasolina, el pan y los productos básicos. Por tanto, visto desde esa perspectiva, se entiende también lo de "Seguro", "refugio", etc. que pudieran proporcionar la posesión de MPs FÍSICOS. 

Y, El Gato de Oro, le ánimo a seguir participando en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Most (29 Sep 2018)

El Gato de Oro dijo:


> Hola, tras meses siguiendo este hilo finalmente he decidido registrarme. Querría hacer una pequeña aportación. Tener oro físico está bien para diversificar, pero veo que aquí hay bastante gente que se ha montado una buena película en la que ellos son los protagonistas principales cuyo argumento consiste en: "el oro va a caer para que yo entre con todo lo que tengo y comprar onzas a precio de mercadillo, y luego, cuando ya esté preparado, volverá a subir, hasa la estratosfera, multiplicado por decenas de veces su valor, para que con los cuatro duros que he gastado pueda ser el nuevo rico de mi ciudad". Siento deciros que las inversiones no funcionan con pensamiento mágico. Es correcto comprar oro, pero es un resorte de seguridad, no una apuesta segura al rojo. Nos vemos por aquí, saludos.




Llevo años por aquí y salvo ocasiones contadas, (hace ya mucho tiempo que no leo a nadie de esa guisa), nadie que vaya en físico considera a los MPs como una inversión "pura", lo solemos calificar como "protector de patrimonio".

Si alguien espera un MadMax en los metales, eso ya es apreciación personal y ahí no entro, pero creo que el pefil de persona que usted comenta, ese que se quiere hacer rico con el "físico", yo no lo he leído hace mucho por aquí.

Por otra parte, le doy la bienvenida a éste hilo.


----------



## FranMen (29 Sep 2018)

Centeno recomienda tener en liquidez en papel, EN CASA, lo necesario para 1-2 años (no en el banco por la posibilidad de corralito)

Cuando lees el hilo como novato interpretas que el oro va a subir al infinito y más allá (incluso leyendo a Fernando), compras tus primeras monedas y te da el subidón, luego te das cuenta que no se dice nada de eso, que podrá subir algo, pero,sobre todo, que es un refugio, un último recurso por si las cosas se tuercen más de la cuenta.

Cada vez más, me da la impresión que, aunque las causas son similares, en esta ocasión la caída no va a ser tan brusca como en 2008. Entonces nos pilló a todos por sorpresa, ahora muchos saben como parar el golpe y unos pocos (los más ricos) como aprovecharlo asi que la caída va a ser más progresiva y va a afectar más a los más pobres e incautos.


----------



## marquen2303 (29 Sep 2018)

Es cierto que hay una gran cantidad de personas que van abriendo los ojos y detectando que algo no va bien y comienzan a leer por ejemplo este hilo aunque lo hacen desde la sombra y se apresuran a gastar unos pequeños ahorros en metales, pero siempre se ha recomendado por aquí que primero: Una buena despensa, segundo: Educación (que vale mas que el oro) y si ya se ha avanzado bastante en lo anterior entrar en los metales promediando los precios sabiendo que acertar el mejor precio es casi imposible y que los metales son una medida preventiva mas que especulativa. Claro este mensaje va dirigido a las pequeñas y medianas economías. Yo sigo leyendo el hilo en la sombra y aprendiendo muchas cosas que no se enseñan en las escuelas. Muchas gracias a los compañeros.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Sep 2018)

La hiper inflación está cantada, son matemáticas.

Esta nueva economía de la deuda que lleva en funcionamiento desde el año 1971 no ha descubierto nada nuevo que no se supiese desde el inicio de los tiempos. No ha inventado una nueva física, que cree riqueza de la nada, ni una nueva contabilidad que haga desaparecer la deuda por el sencillo procedimiento de monetizarla. 

La destrucción de las monedas es inevitable. Cuando eso ocurra se podrá comprar una manzana de casas con una onza, como en Berlín en los años treinta.

Otra cosa es que después te la bombardeen y a ti te lleven a la cámara de gas, porque el desenlace de todo esto será muy violento, sin duda alguna.

Yo tengo la vida resuelta y vivo bien, virgen cita, que me quede como estoy. Pero eso no va a ser posible, porque me hago viejo.

Solo le pido al dios en que no creo que me mantenga saludable hasta conocer el desenlace de esta película. Confirmar si todo lo que he pensado durante toda mi vida, política y económicamente, enfrentándome a todo y a todos, era cierto o viví en el error, como casi todos los nacidos de mujer.

Nadie sabe cuando, pero no puede quedar mucho. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (29 Sep 2018)

Tras tiempo por aquí, creo que el 90% de participes del foro por mucho que subiera el oro, no se harían ricos.

Hablo de subidas de un 5X por ejemplo, que ya sería la repanocha para poder verlo en una generación.

Habrá quién tenga 20.000€ en metal, y los habrá que tengan 2000€, incluso algún pudiente puede que reserve por ahí 100.000€ o más...

Con estas cantidades, nadie se hará rico en oro físico...para poder llegar a ese punto algún día, habría que tener invertidos unos 500.000€ a día de hoy, y el perfil de conforeros, no me parece que sea de ese estilo...aun que siempre hay excepciones.

Ver al oro a 5000 o la plata a 100, conlleva otro hándicap, sobre todo en la plata y si se dispone de grandes cantidades a nivel particular, y es darle salida a fiat a precios disparados, ya que la liquidez hoy en día, es algo que escasea para el ciudadano de a pie.


Vender por ejemplo 10.000 onzas de plata no creo que sea labor sencilla para un particular, salvo que vaya a un mayorista que le pague el precio que a él le parezca.

Dicho esto, lo que sí veo plausible, es que quién tenga un patrimonio invertido en oro, por ejemplo un 15%, a largo plazo podría ver como ese 15% va en aumento respecto al resto de posesiones si las circunstancias económicas se tuercen.

Liquidez escasa y precios de los metales al alza como comprenderemos implica una paradoja...vale mucho pero no hay demandantes...o si los hay no tienen la capacidad de adquirir el metal a precios elevados.

Lo ideal es una subida lenta y ordenada a largo plazo, un 2% anual a largo plazo es para mi, más que suficiente para este tipo de inversión...y si no sube o incluso baja, es posible que no nos importe, pues las circunstancias económicas no nos llevarán al caos o necesidad de vender nuestras posesiones en metal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Sep 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ...
> 
> Por cierto, tengo cuenta en 4 brokers europeos , y en ninguno es posible la contratación de ETFs americanos, que nos guste o no, por su variedad y liquidez, son los únicos que merecen la pena si buscamos posicionarnos con "relativa calma" en mercados como las commodities, índices internacionales (inversos), o incluso divisas, sin tener que recurrir a las elevadas garantías del Forex, o comex en el caso de metales.
> 
> ...



No sé si es redundante pero por un por si acaso pongo el detalle de la opción de CFD's sobre ETF's para operar en el NYSE

Tengo la cuenta de ese Banco que su sede está en Copenhague, en Europa, no puedo operar con ETF's, pero si con CFD's sobre ETF's, en el NYSE. Ya conoces que todo ello derivado de las nueva regulaciones de la ESMA (Autoridad Europea de Valores y Mercados); además me solicitan un 10% de margen de seguridad, sin estar apalancado. La cuenta la puedo tener en dólares. 

En fin que aún es posible la opción de CFD's sobre ETF's, supongo que para todas las plataformas europeas.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (29 Sep 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Léete siempre las condiciones de proveedor de liquidez, si ya con los ETFs tenemos problemas con la misma, sobre todo en los ETFs de coña que ofrecen los mercados europeos, imagínate lo que puede suceder con CFDs sobre ETFs.

Este tipo de activos en mercados como el actual pueden funcionar, pero yo me refiero siempre a momentos de crash bursátil o similares, dónde el inversor particular tiene dos opciones, o quedarse fuera en liquidez, o ver como sus acciones pierden un 30% en un par de días sin poder cubrirse.

Sería interesante *charitazo*, saber como funcionaron los CFDs que usas en el 2008 ya que ante movimientos bruscos, el proveedor de liquidez se reserva el derecho de "castrar" la que él mismo aporta a ese mercado.

Puedes acertar el movimiento, pero si no hay a quién colocarle la patata caliente, te acabará estallando a ti.

Un saludo y gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Sep 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Tras tiempo por aquí, creo que el 90% de participes del foro por mucho que subiera el oro, no se harían ricos.
> 
> Hablo de subidas de un 5X por ejemplo, que ya sería la repanocha para poder verlo en una generación.
> 
> ...




Lo que ocurrirá es lo que Antal Fekete llama la "extinción del precio del oro" . La destrucción de la moneda conllevará que nadie quiera vender su oro aunque el precio sea infinito. No querrán papeles con la efigie de Washington o del Rey de Esopaña y se quemarán en las estufas, como en las fotos de la Alemania de entreguerras.

Eso hasta que se ajuste un nuevo sistema monetario.

Claro que ahora también hay que tener en cuenta las criptomonedas. Aunque a estas las afectaría el colapso energético subsecuente a una crisis de proporciones nunca conocidas.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Ya sabes que yo soy muy "platero", por tanto se entiende que me haya ido mejor en la adquisición del Oro... También influye que llevo muchas colecciones con Premium y eso me "obliga" a pagar un sobreprecio, pero es lo que tienen las "aficiones"... ya me pasó con el Maquetismo militar y muchas más, algunas de las cuáles todavía mantengo. Mientras pueda...

Mira, paketazo, el MENOR PROBLEMA que tendría sería vender la Plata que poseo, independientemente de su "cantidad", si se dieran unos precios que ahora pudieran parecer IRREALES. Es una de mis "apuestas" personales y en la que tengo plena confianza, sino para mí, SÍ para quiénes puedan herederla.

Y tú sabes tan bien como yo, que una fuerte demanda conlleva un aumento del precio del lado de la oferta, vamos por regla general suele "funcionar" así...

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (29 Sep 2018)

Rico ?, ya soy rico hoy. 
No busco hacerme millonario, ni especular a medio plazo. Quizás comprar en un buen momento y conseguir alguna onza más por la misma cantidad de papelitos. 
Desde hace ya años que os leo, comprendí que lo primero que debía hacer es cambiar mi modelo de despensa ( nunca he pretendido tener un Mercadona en casa) pero si un excelente despensa con cantidades que me aporten un plus de ventaja ante una hipotética escasez de algunos alimentos, enseres, ropa. Más importante aún empecé q cultivar un pequeño huerto, una docena de gallinas ( que me proporcionan huevos a mi, hermanos y padres), he leído mucho sobre primeros auxilios y atención a personas traumáticas ( tengo prácticas en esas materias ), federado en tiro olímpico, conozco mi entorno y lo poco o mucho más que me podría proporcionar ( setas, espárragos, frutales silvestres, etc...) 
Yo no es que disponga de una gran cantidad, pero si creo que alguna que otra me ayudaría a adquirir o sustituir material deteriorado, averiado o roto. 
Y si no, una pequeña herencia para mis hijos y nietos ( mejor que el papel que cada día vale menos)


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2018)

# AHOREITOR: Más o menos, esa es la "Filosofía" que se intenta transmitir desde este hilo...

Y para hacerse "rico" o "medianamente"... mejor tentar la Suerte comprando algo de Lotería y similares. Por tanto, alejado de los "experimentos" financieros y que un día darán más de un "ataque" a sus defensores...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (29 Sep 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - ¿Cuál es el "límite" del Oro "PAPEL" vs Oro FÍSICO? Yo diría que ya está más que SOBREPASADO, pero vamos tampoco pasa NADA si pueden mantener la MENTIRA o la IGNORANCIA entre la gente, y muy especialmente entre la Comunidad "inversora"... Precisamente, acabo de editar un post sobre esto en mí Blog de Rankia.



No lo sé y probablemente nadie lo sepa. 

De todas formas, creo que hablamos de dos limites diferentes; cosa que no se si la palabra limite admite, límite solo hay uno. El vértice de tu limite esta determinado por lo que debería ser, lo racional, lo justo etc… y efectivamente lo hemos pasado hace tiempo.

Mi límite es el que una vez sobrepasado, provoca una reacción para la que no hay marcha atrás. Tipo un meltdown, una fusión de núcleo en un reactor. Es el limite efectivo, en el caso del derivado vs subyacente, no lo marca un ratio sino la confianza. Es subjetivo. Y no suele haber marcha atrás. 



fernandojcg dijo:


> - China: ¿Cuál es el "tope" para que revele SUS "CARTAS"? Lógicamente, cabe pensar que ese país, junto con Rusia y otros con muchas menos posibilidades, están intentando PROTEGERSE -más que IMPONERSE- contra desordenes y convulsiones en el Sistema financiero y por extensión de un potencial desorden monetario.



Añadiría creo están intentando INDEPENDIZARSE.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Ciertamente, utilizando matemáticas "básicas" y observando los flujos, más realizando ciertas "asociaciones", NO es difícil suponer que China en la actualidad posee una "barbaridad" de Oro... En este caso, podría estar dándose una situación muy parecida a la de la India, que posiblemente sea el país que más Oro posee a nivel mundial, que no per cápita... Aquí Occidente sigue ganando por "goleada" a Oriente.
> 
> Es prácticamente IMPOSIBLE que Rusia haya pasado por delante de China en cuanto a la posesión de Oro en sus reservas y si es así, a efectos contables, es por la ya denunciada "ambigüedad" china en relación a este tema. Si siguen con su actual política de "comunicación", NO "tocará" hasta el 2022/2023 saber qué poseen OFICIALMENTE.



No creo que sea el objetivo de Rusia. El PIB ruso es 1/7 del chino. Es cuestión de proporciones.



fernandojcg dijo:


> - ¡Ojo! que los estadounidenses podrían tener mucho más del Oro FÏSICO que "dicen" poseer... Es un mero "rastreo" histórico que hace años que llevo realizando. El caso es que este Oro podría estar fuera de la "OFICIALIDAD" y NO existir por tanto en la Contabilidad nacional.



Lo dudo, pero podría ser. Yo me refería a que sí creo que todo el metal esta físicamente en Fort Knox y West Point. Puede que rehipotecado, swapeado y forwardeado mil veces, pero esta físicamente allí, que es lo que cuenta.
Hay oro físico que sale de la NYFED sí, pero no es US Gold.



fernandojcg dijo:


> - Respecto a los "tempos" sobre la próxima Recesión, de momento, me sigo manteniendo en que será en este trienio 2018-2020 cuando se precipiten los acontecimientos, pero vamos es lo que me sugiere mi estudio y tampoco puedo decir que esté seguro al ciento por ciento sobre el mismo, a fin de cuentas NO deja de ser un "ensayo" muy personal.



Trienio 2020-2023 en mi caso. Mantengamos esas dos líneas de pensamiento y estemos atentos a las señales. Y las cosas no se desbocan cuando hay anuncio previo (tipo las tonterías de Draghi dejando de comprar deuda etc…). Es un evento las que las precipita, algo inesperado.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2018 at 23:16 ----------




El Gato de Oro dijo:


> Hola, tras meses siguiendo este hilo finalmente he decidido registrarme. Querría hacer una pequeña aportación. Tener oro físico está bien para diversificar, pero veo que aquí hay bastante gente que se ha montado una buena película en la que ellos son los protagonistas principales cuyo argumento consiste en: "el oro va a caer para que yo entre con todo lo que tengo y comprar onzas a precio de mercadillo, y luego, cuando ya esté preparado, volverá a subir, hasa la estratosfera, multiplicado por decenas de veces su valor, para que con los cuatro duros que he gastado pueda ser el nuevo rico de mi ciudad". Siento deciros que las inversiones no funcionan con pensamiento mágico. Es correcto comprar oro, pero es un resorte de seguridad, no una apuesta segura al rojo. Nos vemos por aquí, saludos.



No estoy seguro de qué películas hablas, te contesto en el caso de que yo pueda haber sido el director; escena por escena:

Yo no tengo oro para “diversificar”. Diversificar es un hedge para la ignorancia. Diversifica tu atendiendo a tus dudas y desenlaces inciertos.

No sé a qué precio de mercadillo te refieres, yo sigo mi estrategia basada en un criterio y unos precios. Llevo comprando y vendiendo metal más de una década.

Lo de la subida “hasta la estratosfera” lo dejo para el final.

Respecto a gastar cuatro duros y el nuevo rico de mi ciudad: el comprar metal nunca es un gasto. Es un activo, va al balance no a la cuenta de PyG. Para que lo entiendas, charlar con alguna gente en este foro es un gasto, con otros una inversión. 
Lo del nuevo rico iba a comentar algo, pero ya no.

Bien, respecto a la subida: leyendo los comentarios posteriores al tuyo, creo que soy diferente a la mayoría. La principal razón de que compre metal no es “una póliza de seguro de incendio (que lo mejor que te puede pasar es no utilizarla…)”, “algo para mis nietos”, “algo que nunca venderé” o las mas común: “el oro te servirá para mantener tu poder adquisitivo en la (hiper)inflación”

El oro no es un hedge de la inflación. Es un hedge de la confianza en un gobierno, en un emisor de una moneda, en un BC. Mi inversión es especulativa. Habrá un momento que habrá que vender y pasar a otras cosas. En ese momento, el metal no se habrá apreciado linealmente, habrá mantenido su poder de compra etc… sino mucho más. Es incongruente que algunos foreros hablen de apalancamientos masivos cortos en el metal, manipulaciones insostenibles, 200 oz papel vs 1oz física etc… y a la vez argumentar una salida ordenada. El oro es “un balón de playa sumergido” etc… y a la vez solo aspiran a mantener el poder adquisitivo.

Un bear market tan largo, tantos palos, tantas desilusiones y tanto leer a sensacionalistas gastando la palabra “inminente”, que veo citar aquí, supongo que tiene sus consecuencias.

Mi apuesta es que nos ha tocado vivir un cambio de paradigma y estos eventos suelen estar llenos de oportunidades. Solo espero estar a la altura y hacer las cosas bien. El oro es algo muy complicado, cuesta mucho. Pero es apasionante.

Supongo que seguimos siendo amigos.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Sep 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> ......
> 
> ....
> Mi apuesta es que nos ha tocado vivir un cambio de paradigma y estos eventos suelen estar llenos de oportunidades. Solo espero estar a la altura y hacer las cosas bien. El oro es algo muy complicado, cuesta mucho. Pero es apasionante.
> ...



Estamos viviendo un cambio de paradigma no unicamente en lo relacionado al sistema monetario y financiero, sino al sistema politico en el que el mundo occidental ha basado su fundacion (algunos) y evolucion (otros muchos) enl os ultimos anyos.

Durante muchisimos anyos, y en especial durante y tras la guerra fria, se han vendido los "valores de las democracias occidentales" (aqui la palabra clave es "valores"), como los drivers para la estabilidad social y mejora economica (ampliacion de la denominada "clase media" (me rio de este termino, pero ese es otro tema)), mejorando la calidad de vida y haciendo que mas personas tuvieran acceso a beneficios que "otros regimenes no occidentales" no han tenido...

Sin embargo, ahora que la brecha entre ricos y "clase media" vuelve a agrandarse, que hay mas personas que lo pasan mal, que no hay igualdad de oportunidades (no la habia antes, pero ahora la gente "lo siente mas"), las democracias occidentales estan en duda. Desde el punto de vista economico y de crecimiento (freeze your ideology) China es un ejemplo de como un "regimen autoritario" implanto hace unos 20 anyos un sistema de meritocracia en sus cuatro jerarquias de administracion que permitio el crecimiento... 

Los populismos crecen en occidente porque los sistemas politicos actuales no estan a la altura, asi que vamos a vivir cambios y los vamos a ver. No necesariamente un nuevo sistema politico (o una adaptacion de los existentes) debe ser doloroso, sangriento o ir a peor... lo unico que se es que no se como va a continuar.

Hay democracias que estan mostrando sintomas de estar muy malitas, y esa enfermedad nos va a empujar a una regeneracion / renovacion / reinvencion de nuestro sistema politico.

Un sistema basado en votos que, cuando prguntas al votante sobre si sabe el programa electoral del que vota o si ha indagado quienes estan en las listas, te dice que no hace falta, "que en su casa siempre se ha votado este partido desde que era ninya porque los otros son muy malos" es la evidencia de que el sistema esta podrido...

Saludos

(EDITO)

Si leeis el ultimo libro de Dambisa Moyo, encontrareis algunos argumentos que explican los sintomas de la enfermedad de la democracia en USA, pero lo que propone como soluciones esta senyora (hay que saber para quien trabaja, lo podreis saber facilmente) es pasar a una democracia elitista donde el voto del ciudadano se pondera por su nivel de confianza y aportacion a la sociedad... la llamaria una "democracia elitista" que, a mi modo de ver, no soluciona para nada el problema... pero como diagnostico, no esta mal... el libro se llama "Edge of Chaos"... De todas formas, si podeis, mejor haceros con el Foreign Affairs de Mayo-Junio de 2018... muchisimo mejor que el libro.


----------



## FranMen (30 Sep 2018)

LPMCL, tú juegas en otra liga. Lo que tú propones no está al alcance de la mayoría. Es posible que en un momento de pánico determinado el oro suba verticalmente, pero será por poco tiempo para después bajar a un punto de ajuste. La mayoría no tendrán el arma (MPs) y de los que la tengan, la mayoría no sabrán usarla (tempo), así que para casi todos seguirá siendo un refugio.


----------



## LPMCL (30 Sep 2018)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Estamos viviendo un cambio de paradigma no unicamente en lo relacionado al sistema monetario y financiero, sino al sistema politico en el que el mundo occidental ha basado su fundacion (algunos) y evolucion (otros muchos) enl os ultimos anyos.
> 
> Durante muchisimos anyos, y en especial durante y tras la guerra fria, se han vendido los "valores de las democracias occidentales" (aqui la palabra clave es "valores"), como los drivers para la estabilidad social y mejora economica (ampliacion de la denominada "clase media" (me rio de este termino, pero ese es otro tema)), mejorando la calidad de vida y haciendo que mas personas tuvieran acceso a beneficios que "otros regimenes no occidentales" no han tenido...
> 
> ...



Muy interesante siempre lo que escribes. De acuerdo en todo: lo de la democracia elitista seria para hablar largo y tendido y quizás no tan descabellado. Yo no lo llamaría elitista para no asustar, lo presentaría de otra forma. Hubo un tiempo en el que pensé mucho es esto; me acuerdo un viaje largo en el mismo coche con mi cunada que es diplomática (puro establishment, adoctrinada repitiendo consignas enlatadas… me saca de quicio) y casi no llegamos…

---------- Post added 30-sep-2018 at 10:01 ----------




FranMen dijo:


> LPMCL, tú juegas en otra liga. Lo que tú propones no está al alcance de la mayoría. Es posible que en un momento de pánico determinado el oro suba verticalmente, pero será por poco tiempo para después bajar a un punto de ajuste. La mayoría no tendrán el arma (MPs) y de los que la tengan, la mayoría no sabrán usarla (tempo), así que para casi todos seguirá siendo un refugio.



Yo soy un inversor particular como la mayoría en este foro. Utilizo herramientas al alcance de cualquiera aquí (Interactive Brokers etc…). No tengo acceso a un terminal Bloomberg ni ceno todos los días con CIOs de HedgeFunds. Y créeme, me he llevado mi dosis de palos financieros… (probablemente por encima de la media)

Voy a salir a dar una vuelta con la familia que ayer me quedé leyendo hasta las mil, aquí estoy de nuevo escribiendo y no puede ser.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# LPMCL: En fin, perteneces al mundo de la "especulación" y que, francamente, me... perooooo mejor "quedo bien" y NO lo digo, aunque se me ha entendido perfectamente. Yo bastante hago con contribuir a la Economía REAL, es decir CURRANDO de verdad, y deseo que alguna vez se acabe todo ese SINSENTIDO de la Especulación en los Mercados. SÍ, claro que es una "utopía", pero bueno "soñar" es gratis... De todas formas, SIEMPRE que hay un derrumbe en los "mercados" suelo tener poca "compasión" por aquellos que pierden hasta la camisa en ellos. No sé porqué será...

Está claro que tú eres dueño de tomar las posturas que mejor te parezcan, a fin de cuentas es tu vida y cada cual intenta manejarla como mejor le parece o... puede.

Son totalmente INDIFERENTES para la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí las apreciaciones que has vertido. Para mí y otros: el Oro es un "seguro", "refugio", "reserva de valor" y con posibilidades de dejarse en "herencia"... Te insisto en que NO solemos tener el Oro con la pretensión de hacernos "ricos", pero si llegará eso NADIE le haría "ascos", pero ese NO es el objetivo porque me parece poco REALISTA.

Bueno, LPMCL, parece que El Gato de Oro tenía algo de razón en sus apreciaciones... Eso NO quita para que tú estés en tu derecho de hacer lo que consideres más conveniente, pero los demás TAMBIÉN.

Y, por supuesto, tan AMIGOS. Y pasa un Buen Día con la familia. Seguramente, esos buenos ratos son los que te llevarás de esta vida.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (30 Sep 2018)

Hola LPMCL.

¿Puedes dar tu versión del trienio 2020-2023 en contraposición al de 2018-2020, en cuanto al "cambio de paradigma" ?.

Todos tenemos una visión de futuro respecto al momento en que los bancos centrales pierdan el control, pero siempre es interesante estudiar enfoques distintos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2018)

Hola, de nuevo LPMCL: Ahora paso a responder lo que comentabas ayer por la noche...

- Bueno, entiendo que todos sabemos lo que significa "límite": borde o frontera de algo. O también el extremo que se puede alcanzar desde el aspecto físico y al extremo a que se llega en período temporal. Desde esa perspectiva, el "límite" del Oro FÍSICO vs Oro "Papel" está MÁS QUE SOBREPASADO... Entonces, ¿en qué puede acabar esto? NPI, pero desde luego no produce sensaciones "tranquilizantes", ni muchísimo menos, pero como yo "juego" otra "liga" eso me es INDIFERENTE mientras no estalle y entonces ya veré qué capacidad de maniobra poseo.

- ¿"Independizarse" China? Pues, como que NO lo veo ahora mismo... Tampoco depende de lo que ella pueda decidir en su momento. Me explico: si el Imperio ve peligrar su estatus está claro que moverá "ficha" e históricamente sabemos cómo acaba esto... Lo contrario sería bastante "raro" e inusual.

- NO me has entendido bien. He dicho que Rusia ha pasado a China en cuanto a su posesión declarada, por tanto Oficial, de sus reservas de Oro FÍSICO. NO que sea esa su intención, de hecho Putin ve ahora mismo a China como un "aliado necesario" y el enemigo lo tiene enfocado en EE.UU./OTAN. Con ver que apenas existen tropas rusas en su frontera con China...

- Los Estados Unidos en momentos MUY CONCRETOS poseyeron mucho Oro FÍSICO "ajeno": tanto Nazi como Japonés. Posteriormente, en Indonesia... Bien, hay documentos oficiales que hablan de esto. En cualquier caso, se trata de un trabajo personal y que revelaré o no cuando lo finalice. De momento, me entretiene mucho y ha contribuido a cambiar la percepción que tenía sobre si los EE.UU. poseían realmente Oro FÍSICO en la proporción que "dicen" tener. A favor también cómo lo tiene contabilizado oficialmente...

- NO tengo el menor interés en acertar los "tempos" en cuanto a ese declive que parece acercarse y que será "inminente" cuando lo tengamos encima de un día para otro... El CUÁNDO es lo de menos, a fin de cuentas el Destino te alcanza cuando tiene que hacerlo...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Sep 2018)

Buenos comentarios caballeros, unos minutos amenos con lecturas objetivas...al menos desde nuestro particular punto de vista.

De lo leído, me gusta lo comentado por Galt, especialmente el tema de democracias "malitas" que precisan regenerar su sistema político.

Aquí, justo en este comentario se encierra el quiz de la cuestión de todo lo que está por venir.

Cuando se siembra una semilla sin conocer su especie, hay que esperar a que brote para ver lo que sale de ahí.

Los populismos, ultraderechas, fanatismos religiosos politizados, no son algo nuevo hoy, solo hay que tirar de hemeroteca y siempre aparecen momentos históricos dónde todo se pretende solucionar radicalizando el pensamiento social.

¿Qué nos espera la próxima década 2020-2030? 

Pues a parte de más canas y arrugas los que podamos vivirla, pues creo que nos tocará ver como los grandes lobbies respaldados por intereses empresariales de oligopolios, toman definitivamente el control de todo el sistema.

Democracia es fluir económico, dinero barato para todos, y una clase media amplia...lo de libertad de voto es una pantomima de juego suma 0 se mire como se mire.

Las multinacionales saben que deben hacer fluir el dinero para mantener un orden social que garantice que nada cambie, y que todo lo sembrado regrese al granero de dónde salió cuando se recoja.

Las administraciones publicas, dependen cada día más de entes privados que les proporcionan las herramientas que ellos mismos les "venden" y hacen imprescindibles...hardware, software, avances sanitarios, tecnología militar, bases de datos internacionalizadas, energía...eso es externo a la administración (su control), a pesar de que sean ellos los principales clientes en muchos casos.

Trabajamos para pagar impuestos y financiar a las grandes multinacionales, o sea, mantenemos al sistema burocrático no productivo estatal, y al burocrático privado de las multinacionales.

¿cambiará eso en la próxima década?

Es una batalla demasiado desigual para que llegue a producirse, solo si existiera un medio de generar valor externo a los estados para el ciudadano(Deuda/fiat) o las propias multinacionales (bonos, acciones), se podría salir de esta espiral de control y explotación.

¿Se podrá crear en la próxima década un método financiero externo, y solo en base al individuo, y no en base a su estatus social, país, posesiones? 

La respuesta creo que la sabemos...y cuando algunos piensan que una gran guerra podría cambiar algo, todos en el fondo sabemos que solo servirá para perpetuar a los mismos, quizá con algún nuevo matiz o actor que se añada o alguno que se quite.

Todo cambia, nada permanece, y yo añadiría si se me permite la osadía, que como decía Sabina "todos los finales son el mismo repetido"

Mientras, podemos tatar de depender lo menos posible del sistema, ya que es la única arma que nos permitirá decidir algo más libremente en algunos aspectos...aun que cada vez menos.

Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2018)

Hola, paketazo: No sé... la verdad, amigo, pero el devenir lo veo INCIERTO. Hoy he estado reflexionando sobre ello y NO le veo "salida", al menos "aceptable" para aquellos que utilizamos el "coco"... 

Se habla de "paradigmas"... pero es que antes de los "generalistas" habría que "arreglar" los distintos "paradigmas" individuales. Es de básica: si el individuo no está formado, qué se puede cambiar... Como mucho "adecentar" la "fachada" y poco más.

Además, qué es la vieja Europa... Pues, algo que se está desmoronando y eso lo percibimos casi todos los que "pensamos". Además, no nos damos cuenta de que representamos poco más del 7% entre la población mundial y encima nos estamos "abarrotando" de "multiculturalismo", de manera que en pocas décadas Europa puede estar IRRECONOCIBLE...

En fin, meras reflexiones al aire después de tomar un buen café. Menos mal que por aquí se encuentra gente con la que poder debatir, aunque en algunas ocasiones no podamos compartir la misma opinión e imagino que eso es bueno para todos.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 Sep 2018)

Un off off topic del todo prescindible: cambio de paradigma y autobiografía 

Soy un especulador, trabajo para una multinacional TI pero mis skills son otros: el arte contemporáneo. Tengo poca idea de economía, menos del mundo metalero y en general cuatro conocimientos de aquellos asuntos tratados en este foro. De forma totalmente pertinente recibí el título de peor pronosticador del foro y aún así fueron generosos, pudieran haber utilizado palabras más peyorativas, desdeñosas, ofensivas y hubieran sido del todo acertadas. 

Creo que existe un fuerte sesgo de aquellos que dominan la economía, en general parten de supuestos del cómo funciona la psicología humana, cognitivo conductual, a lo Daniel Kahneman (Nobel en economía psicólogo). Yo parto del otro, del psicoanálisis, a lo Fernando Colina (fue jefe de psiquiatría del Hospital Rio Ortega). Considero que las razones del deseo humano son tan variadas que no sería adecuado una categorización de las motivaciones de aquellos que aquí nos encontramos escribiendo. En mi caso la participación y el deseo es el de un especulador sin conocimientos que pretende obtener unas plusvalías que le permitan el suficiente cash para intentar una disrupción en el mundo del arte. 

Todo el mundo del arte está sujeto a determinados actores que establecen ampliamente el canon de aquello que el mercado tiene que producir y que el cliente comprará. Ya escribí en cierta ocasión como funcionaba la moda, las cuatro empresas que vendían las tendencias a dos años para las grandes del comercio textil, a modo de ejemplo cité el caso de la vuelta de la Lycra, la Poliamida, el Tergal, … que en ese momento interesaba por la bajada del precio del petróleo. No me extenderé pero en el mundo del arte contemporáneo es lo mismo, el pensamiento “mainstream” viene determinado por la existencia de actores que fijan lo que es arte contemporáneo: filosofía analítica anglosajona, revista October del MIT, etc. En Cataluña lo sabemos muy bien tenemos Tapies y Miró, dos pintores muy mediocres pero que encajan a la perfección en ese pensamiento “mainstream”. 

¿Es posible otra forma radical de producir obra en el mundo del arte?Rotundamente si, no me extenderé, solo dos ejemplos. Filippo Brunelleschi rompió con la representación pictórica intuyendo la forma de representar tres dimensiones sobre dos; actualmente no existe pintor que haya representado las soluciones de varias dimensiones sobre dos - el caso de Dalí y el Corpus Hypercubus es un aproximación singular -. Otro ejemplo, la posibilidad de un movimiento arquitectónico opuesto al Manifiesto Parametricista de Patrik Schumacher - arquitecto jefe del despacho de Zaha Hadid Architects- un paradigma no basado en las matemáticas de la mecánica de fluidos, como es el parametricismo, sino en las de la física cuántica; ¿pero esto es posible? Si. ¿quién lo hace? Nadie, no pueden someterse al riesgo que supone. 

Si tengo que elegir me quedo con el imperio usano, más vale malo conocido, el Chinil da mucho miedo, el programa de crédito social, los millones de personas en campos de reeducación, etc, etc. Pero en este momento de rupturas de paradigmas y si la cosa se acrecienta, voy a tener mi oportunidad, dejaran de copiar, de seguir el “mainstream” para generar nuevas ideas que se opongan y se confronten contra el otro bloque. De momento son los únicos que me han hecho algo de caso. 

Finalizo aquí esperando que NUGT pase de los 13 actuales a los 160 de julio 2016 para disponer del cash suficiente y entonces si, llegará mi oportunidad con la ayuda de los de los ojos rasgados.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Oct 2018)

Jario dijo:


> Estás seguro...? Yo, que tampoco creo, sólo le pediría que mi descendencia no tuviera que sufrir los horrores que hemos sufrido hace no mucho en España y resto de Europa, y que no tenga que ver como los sufren con una edad en la que no pueda hacer nada por ellos...
> 
> Pero a veces es mejor quedarse con lo bueno, y no tener que ver el deterioro de nuestra civilización (por cierto, que visionarios los de Matrix...), penando por lo que les espera a tus hijos, nietos.... Pienso a veces en que suerte tuvo mi abuelo fallecido el 10 de septiembre de 2001.



Todas las generaciones se enfrentan a los mismos problemas básicos. No se pueden eludir. Peores desastres que los del siglo XX no serán. 

En mi opinión los principales problemas a lo que se enfrenta un hombre son morales, en razón de su naturaleza. El más importante es el de la libertad, como dice Cervantes. 

A todo lo demás hay que enfrentarse con valor, como se ha hecho siempre. La sociedad occidental está amodorrada por la vida muelle, de ahí todas las degeneraciones y locuras que se pueden encontrar por Internet. Especialmente las ideológicas.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- ¿Qué nos dicen los tipos de interés sobre la inminencia de una recesión?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: A continuación os dejo un trabajo muy interesante y que merece ser leído. Aclaro que NO es un artículo, sino algo bastante más elaborado y, por lo tanto, más extenso. Si no posee mucho tiempo, lo mejor es ponerlo en "favoritos" y retomarlo cuando más guste o se disponga de ese tiempo necesario. Es sumamente "explicativo" en algunas cuestiones...

- http://elespiadigital.org/images/stories/Documentos11/Existe una mano.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (2 Oct 2018)

Artículo Muy interesante FERNANDO. 
Siempre nos toca a los europeos ser el tablero bélico mundial. El viejo continente, pues si viejo debería de ser sinónimo de sabio, poco o nada hemos aprendido. 
En fin mal pronóstico, veremos qué rumbo toma esto.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2018)

Hola, AHOREITOR: SÍ, el trabajo enlazado es MUY BUENO. Lástima que esto NO llega al "vulgo" y que sigue "entretenido" con las chapucerías del Sistema. Hoy, en nuestro país, la atención está centrada en unos auténticos absurdos e ignorando lo que ES verdaderamente importante.

Aparte de lo que se comenta en ese estudio, hay muchas otras informaciones que día a día suceden en el mundo y que NO llegan a la gente porque los massmierda sólo ponen aquello que genera MORBO y abona la estupidez de aquellos que la siguen.

Por ejemplo, ¿se comenta algo sobre el amplio rearme que está efectuando Marruecos? ¡NO!

Y dejo esto para los más "metaleros"...

Troy Bombardia Blog | Is It Finally Time To Buy Gold And Silver? | Talkmarkets

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (2 Oct 2018)

El oro y la plata han sido excepcionalmente débiles este año. El oro ahora se ha reducido 6 meses seguidos.

Desde una perspectiva a corto plazo, esto es casi tan malo como lo es para el oro (históricamente).

Pero aquí hay un punto muy importante que quiero ilustrar. Los coberturistas comerciales ahora son oro largo por primera vez desde 2000. (El oro comenzó un mercado alcista masivo después de 2000).

Algunas personas ven esto como un signo alcista a largo plazo para el oro. Yo no. Los coberturas comerciales fueron consistentemente oro largo durante la década de 1990, mientras que el oro se balanceó hacia los lados en un gran rango. El oro y la plata muestran cada vez más signos que son característicos de estos patrones de consolidación de largo costado.
Conclusión
La perspectiva a corto plazo del oro es alcista.
La perspectiva a largo plazo del oro es una apuesta 50-50.
Aquí hay otro punto interesante. Mire las fechas de este estudio. Si bien la economía de EE. UU. Normalmente se encontraba en las últimas etapas de su ciclo de expansión económica, la inflación no aumentó significativamente durante el año siguiente.

*Cada día estoy más confundido, leo blanco, leo negro y aveces grises... . 
Bromas aparte. No alcanzo aún a comprender muchos de los análisis sobre los MPs. Imagino que se me escapan muchos matices. 
Me he quedado esperando esa caída tan acentuada q estaba por venir, antes del cierre de China ( esto último no sabía a qué se refería ). Las gráficas van para arriba así que haré mi pequeña compra mensual ( si no hay extras) y dejare el poquito de cash acumulado para otro momento más idóneo.*


----------



## Charizato21 (2 Oct 2018)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> ...
> Me he quedado esperando esa caída tan acentuada q estaba por venir, antes del cierre de China ( esto último no sabía a qué se refería ). Las gráficas van para arriba así que haré mi pequeña compra mensual ( si no hay extras) y dejare el poquito de cash acumulado para otro momento más idóneo.



Está por llegar la caída en ello insisten los de la Parcela, lo de ahora esta enorme subida la imputan a la entrada en pánico por las declaraciones de ayer de Kashkari de la FED de Minneapolis

"El presidente del Banco de la Reserva Federal de Minneapolis, Neel Kashkari, dijo el lunes que no ve la necesidad de aumentar las tasas de interés de los Estados Unidos (...)".


Veremos si es así, después que hable Powell a las "18:00h" se mantiene esto o por contra empieza el declive final.

Pero todo esto son conjeturas haz lo necesario para que resulte lo más conveniente


----------



## AHOREITOR (2 Oct 2018)

Hola charizato21. 

Gracias por la aclaración. La verdad es que hago pequeñas compras de onzas de plata. Algunas veces mensuales, otras toca esperar algo más. No corro ningún riesgo en mis compras. Si un mes me sobran 100/150 pues pasa del formato papelito a él de onza ( mucho más bonito ). Si mañana la plata cayera a 5€ la onza yo seguiría igual. He hecho mis deberes, no tengo deudas, casa y coches pagados ( excepto las mensuales de subsistencia,Luz, agua, etc), vivo sin grandes lujos, pero holgadamente. 
Pero si que tengo el convencimiento total de que esto no puede si no empeorar. Un mundo sin valores, lleno de especulación, donde el objetivo de los que mueven los hilos es ser más rico de lo que ya son. Pues no me queda otra que intentar protegerme y proteger a los que de mi dependen de que se fuera todo al traste. Y como papel higiénico ya tengo bastante, pues convierto los papelitos que no necesito y algo en lo que creo ( se trata más de una percepción y confianza en la plata, que en un amplio conocimiento de la economía o MPs, digamos que me dejo llevar por mi intuición). 
Poco puedo perder y mucho ganar llegado el caso. 

Un abrazo y os sigo leyendo con detenimiento.



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: A continuación os dejo un trabajo muy interesante y que merece ser leído. Aclaro que NO es un artículo, sino algo bastante más elaborado y, por lo tanto, más extenso. Si no posee mucho tiempo, lo mejor es ponerlo en "favoritos" y retomarlo cuando más guste o se disponga de ese tiempo necesario. Es sumamente "explicativo" en algunas cuestiones...
> 
> - http://elespiadigital.org/images/stories/Documentos11/Existe una mano.pdf
> 
> Saludos.



Ese artículo y los otros dos que enlaza de este hombre, que yo no conocía, son oro molido.
 
El debate sobre los temas migratorios, que es pujante en la sociedad, no tiene ningún reflejo en la política, donde la opinión y la actuación son únicas y unánimes, lo cual es asombroso, puesto que los políticos, aparentemente, no se ponen de acuerdo en nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# AHOREITOR: En la vida uno ha de formarse para entender "mejor" las cosas, pero después uno debe guiarse por sus "percepciones"... las que sean. Y si observamos que nos hemos "equivocado" es tan fácil como intentar maniobrar y enderezar nuestro "rumbo".

Te digo esto, porque se puede aplicar a los MPs y los "sesudos" análisis que suelen acompañarlos. En lo personal, me guío por lo que he repetido hasta saciedad: están en "precio" -por tanto, SUBJETIVO-, tengo el dinero, pues lo compro y lo guardo. Si me he acercado al "timing" es algo que ya NO me importa. ¡Ojo! estamos hablando de MPs FÍSICOS y los que van en otras opciones ("papel", mineras, etc.) tienen que ser mucho más cuidadosos a la hora de colocar su dinero. En FÍSICO es distinto: "intercambiamos" los "papelitos de colores" por BIENES TANGIBLES y con un plazo que normalmente debería ser largo.

# Kovaliov: De lo mejorcito que he leído últimamente. Me alegra que lo hayas sabido apreciar.

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (2 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Entiendo perfectamente, como he comentado compro desde hace tiempo indistintamente al precio, que no quiere decir que si me puedo acercar al “timing “ pues mejor. Que gracias a vuestras informaciones y análisis entiendo que puedo y debo aportar un pequeño plus pues eso que me llevo. Yo solo trabajo en físico, no se por que prefiero lo tangible como bien indicas. Y por supuesto pienso en ello a largo plazo, incluso para cuando yo ni esté en este mundo. 
Respecto a lo de formarme, sin duda tengo grandes inquietudes en todo lo que ha economía respecta, si bien mi profesión y formación está casi en el hemisferio contrario. Así que hago lo que puedo y dedico tiempo a comprender conceptos y análisis. 

Gracias de nuevo por los consejos, excelente hilo en el que pienso seguir. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Oct 2018)

Bueno, y volviendo a lo nuestro...

Será verdad eso que dicen esos amigos de Charitazo, pero vamos, que hoy el señor Gold se empeñó en dejarlos mal.

Que no digo que vaya a darse la hostia de un día para otro, pero bueno...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov:

De momento, los "Solares" NO están acertando, al menos en los "tempos" que marcaron... Y lo que se observa, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, es un patrón de doble fondo en el gráfico diario, así que toca esperar a ver si se confirma. Curiosamente, ayer comenzó en China la segunda fiesta de la "Semana Dorada" de 2018 y ya vimos el "resultado"...

Pronto se iniciarán también las compras de Plata por parte de la India. Hay una cosa que NUNCA he explicado aquí y es el extraordinario comportamiento que tienen entre sí dos Materias Primas: la Plata y el... ¡Azúcar! Os ánimo a que comparéis los gráficos de ambas. Y parece que quieren salir al alza... Ayer tuvieron un comportamiento casi "calcado"...

Por otro lado, los "metaleros", especialmente los que son más "oreros", debieran estar tranquilos puesto que el tiempo corre a favor... A medida que la situación financiera del Gobierno de los EE.UU. se vaya deteriorando cada vez más, hará que "pelo de panocha" tenga que ordenar a la FED que imprima más dinero... y con el tiempo ya veremos si no ordena al Tesoro que devalue el USD. Evidentemente, eso no va a ser de un día para otro, pero lo que sabemos ahora mismo es que el Tesoro ya está emitiendo nueva Deuda a un ritmo que no se había visto en muchos años...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov:
> 
> De momento, los "Solares" NO están acertando, al menos en los "tempos" que marcaron...
> 
> Saludos.



Si, cierto lo que comentas pero, pero - pero = concesión aparente - pero en mi humilde opinión recogiendo comentarios:

Los amigos de Yahvé, que están del lado de la luz, también son falibles, no son insiders, en castizo: "no están en la pomada". 

Los Commercials ya no pueden aguantar con largas las descomunales posiciones cortas, pero para iniciar el ciclo wash&rinse tienen que romper soportes y poner las maquinitas de HFT al máximo, una *venta épica y descomunal*; el inicio probablemente hoy, como siempre les ayudará el ejercito de la de la defensa del papel, la FED con sus 300 doctores en economía, pero será su general Powell quien cante, tiene nueva comparecencia en el día de hoy. 

Creo que aprovechando el cierre chinil entre hoy y el viernes vamos a ver la mayor caída desde 2013

Por cierto muy interesante "la mano detrás del choque de civilizaciones...", gracias


....
Disculpad mucho más, mucho más, hoy tenemos a toda la plana mayor declarando la gloriosa, excelsa y maravillosa situación en la que se haya la economía, a Barkin, Evans, Brainard, Mester y Powell


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: ¡Joder! como que NO lo veo... Quizás, pueda verse una caída, pero de ahí a un desplome de envergadura, qué quieres que te diga. En fin, el Viernes está aquí cerca y, probablemente, añadas un desacierto más a tu larga lista en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21: ¡Joder! como que NO lo veo... Quizás, pueda verse una caída, pero de ahí a un desplome de envergadura, qué quieres que te diga. En fin, el Viernes está aquí cerca y, probablemente, añadas un desacierto más a tu larga lista en este hilo.
> 
> Saludos.



jajaja tal vez ... pero como bien sabes en 2013 el oro disminuyó más de 200$ en solo dos días de negociación ...


----------



## visaman (3 Oct 2018)

en lo que va de año el horo ha bajado cerca de 70 $ la onza


----------



## paketazo (3 Oct 2018)

*charitazo* te va la marcha...

Guarda la pasta y déjate de predicar o escuchar a los que predican en el desierto...la vida es lo suficientemente larga para tener varias oportunidades de hacer entradas épicas en los mercados.

Mírate gráficos a 5 o 10 años, a toro pasado es sencillo, lo complicado como os dije el otro día es saber aguantar cuando parece que ya ha llegado el momento y tendemos a precipitarnos...y esa precipitación, es la diferencia entre el olimpo o una silla de mimbre.

No digo que no procedas con tus sistemas, solo analiza los pro y contras, y recuerda que la estadística está en nuestra contra como especuladores siempre...y la estadística es tu amiga.

Buen día.


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Oct 2018)

visaman dijo:


> en lo que va de año el horo ha bajado cerca de 70 $ la onza



Espero que el precio del pollo por kg no haya subido...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# visaman: Le corrijo: casi $98 y -4,95% a 1 año... Y me parece que eso es una TONTERÍA para cualquiera que vaya en FÍSICO y sin ánimo especulativo... Otra cosa es quiénes vayan por ese "camino" y que NO es lo usual por aquí.

Y ya de paso abro "El Libro de P...": Hace casi once Siglos, cuando gobernaba Abderramán III el Califato de Córdoba, las casas de los individuos ricos valían entre 10.000 y 30.000 Dinares de Oro. Mucho más para los ultra ricos...

Bien, si esto lo trasladamos a dinero de hoy se correspondería en los Estados Unidos con casas de entre $1,7 millones a $5 millones... "Curioso"... ¡eh!

Tanto si gusta como si no, a LARGO PLAZO el Oro permanece INMUTABLE en el tiempo en lo que se refiere a su poder adquisitivo...

Y cierro hasta otro momento "El Libro de P..."

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Oct 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *charitazo* te va la marcha...
> 
> Guarda la pasta y déjate de predicar o escuchar a los que predican en el desierto...la vida es lo suficientemente larga para tener varias oportunidades de hacer entradas épicas en los mercados.
> 
> Buen día.



Hoy los de la luz retrasan la caída épica, ¡malditos! Esto dicen:

La próxima fecha de reversión se puede ver en el gráfico, el punto de inflexión cíclico del oro es el 24 de octubre. A menos que veamos una caída dramática ahora. Lo mismo se aplica a la plata y mineras.

Convencido, si, me retiro, dejaré de ser la voz del que proclama en el desierto de la desconfianza pronósticos perturbados por insolación; okey, gracias, seguiré los consejos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Si cambiando el "discurso" un día y otro también, al final sería hasta lógico que acertarán... perooooo, de momento, NI ESO. Y anda que no llevan días "piando"...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (3 Oct 2018)

Leído en el principal que el gobierno Vasco aprueba la posibilidad de expropiar las viviendas más de dos años vacías. Avalado por el Constitucional.
Cada vez dudo más si merece la pena comprar MPs con factura


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Pues, con más motivo lo de poseer factura, aunque ya sabéis que yo soy partidario de un "fifty/fifty"...

En fin, esa es una cuestión que debe dilucidar cada cual...

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (3 Oct 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Leído en el principal que el gobierno Vasco aprueba la posibilidad de expropiar las viviendas más de dos años vacías. Avalado por el Constitucional.
> Cada vez dudo más si merece la pena comprar MPs con factura





Siempre lo has podido vender a un particular. 
Y para lo que tengo, no creo que se molesten en dar el viaje. 



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AHOREITOR (3 Oct 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Leído en el principal que el gobierno Vasco aprueba la posibilidad de expropiar las viviendas más de dos años vacías. Avalado por el Constitucional.
> Cada vez dudo más si merece la pena comprar MPs con factura





Bueno tiene sus matices, en primer lugar no se expropia y listo. Se permiten alegaciones que justifican el por que esa vivienda está vacía ( pues se la voy a regalar a mi hijo cuando se emancipé por ejemplo) se que se abre una puerta peligrosa. Pero más bien pienso que persigue que los grandes poseedores de viviendas especulen libremente con ellas ( principalmente bancos y fondos buitres). 

Si españa llegara ha estar en una situación tan precaria como para ir puerta por puerta buscando unas onzas de plata. ( permíteme la expresión, ya estaría jodida la cosa ). Me da que me la hubieran intentado robar antes los otros amigos de lo ajeno. 

Por eso hay gente que invierte también en grandes cantidades de PLOMO. No soy yo quien para aconsejar y justificar de tales medidas, allá cada cual. 



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Oct 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> jajaja tal vez ... pero como bien sabes en 2013 el oro disminuyó más de 200$ en solo dos días de negociación ...



Oye Chari, pues este probín piensa lo contrario.

No sé yo...

Oro: ¿Repudiado o deseado? Surge el misterio tras la subida de tipos de la Fed | Investing.com


----------



## FranMen (3 Oct 2018)

Ahoreitor, Fernandojcg, creo que no me entendéis o no veis lo que está pasando.
Hay que pagar los intereses de la deuda (porque la deuda en si misma es imposible). Ya hacen pagar por casas vacías aunque no generen rendimientos. Ya nos han convencido de que los depósitos paguen impuestos por tenerlos en el banco. Por que no van a proponer cobrar impuestos por otros objetos de valor que tengamos, véase joyas, MPs. Si hemos comprado poco a poco sin factura, serán difíciles de rastrear. 
Desde luego, no creo que vayan casa por casa, más bien tendrás que ir tú a pagar a partir de los datos que tengan de ti.
Muy mal tendría que estar la cosa para que confisquen los MPs ( por el mismo motivo tampoco creo que suban a la estratosfera como algunos piensan (


----------



## AHOREITOR (3 Oct 2018)

Creo que te he entendido perfectamente. Yo tengo un coche en la puerta de casa, que no se mueve desde hace meses y paga un maldito impuesto de circulación ( por si tuviera a bien reponer la gasolina que consumo al arrancarlo cada X días ), pero tiene un valor sentimental y aún no cumple los requisitos de histórico. Injusto pero toca pasar por caja... 
Ojalá no llegue a pasar lo que expones. Pero puestos a recaudar tenemos economía sumergida que reflotaria a españa unos cuantos de puestos en EUROPA, que investiguen allí. 
Y mi poquita plata ( que ya pague el iva religiosamente ), que les puede aportar en ingresos ???
Llegado el caso que expones la calle ardería en llamas. O eso pienso yo. 
Y si no que la busquen ....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Oct 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Leído en el principal que el gobierno Vasco aprueba la posibilidad de expropiar las viviendas más de dos años vacías. Avalado por el Constitucional.
> Cada vez dudo más si merece la pena comprar MPs con factura




Pero comprais plata con factura ????

No merece la pena con el sablazo que te meten, mejor comprarla en alemania o otro sitio.... acabo de comprar 2 kilos de plata a 470 euros el kilo con envio incluido, en granalla.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Pues, SÍ, algunos compramos parte de nuestros MPs. en factura y no hay que estar "ciegos" para NO verlo: En una situación extrema -y pienso en los Gobiernos- va a ser suponer algo más que un problema aflorarlos si no se puede justificar su procedencia. De ahí, a la pura Confiscación...

Y ¡Ojo! que por ahí ya se están dando pasos. Me comentaban que en Rusia parte de las jubilaciones se pensaban pagar mediante la Confiscación a los "corruptos"... Si fuera así, hasta aplaudiría la medida, pero todos sabemos cómo suelen acabar este tipo de medidas y es que la CORRUPCIÓN suele "anidar" en el Poder y quienes lo "administran". 

¿La "granalla"? Sería mucho más fácil de justificar, pero que nadie espere que le paguen la Plata como si fuera una Philarmonica... Eso sólo se daría en el caso de un Peak y ahí volvemos a lo mismo: ¿Sería confiscable por "necesidades" de Estado?

En fin, que cada cual se mueva de acuerdo a sus "percepciones", pero no estaría de más adquirir unos pocos conocimientos de lo que sucede en situaciones extremas y donde un MadMax puede ser ser sustituido por algo similar procedente desde los mismos Estados.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (4 Oct 2018)

A mi modo de entender, moverse entre dos aguas sería lo conveniente.
Tener un 50% en factura (aunque sea de Alemania o Bélgica con IVA mínimo) y un 50% sin ella (tratos particulares).
Siempre habrá justificación por si alguna vez es necesario sacar algo de las reservas "a la luz y taquígrafos".

Para mi los MP es el ÚNICO ACTIVO (legal) que se escapa a la fiscalización del estado...aún.
TODO lo que se supone que poseemos lo tiene listado. Por razones que no vienen al caso estuve en unas oficinas de hacienda (dentro) y el administrativo funcionario con sólo teclear el DNI, sabe TODO de ti. Hasta prácticamente la marca de ropa interior. Un gran hermano en toda regla diseñado para la recaudación y el subsiguiente pago a los servicios estatales estructurales (funcionarios). 
Por todo pagamos impuestos. Por esa casa que es tuya (o del banco), por ese coche, por ese plan de pensiones (aún no...pero se pagará), por esas acciones y sus dividendos, por los depósitos, por ese pequeño negocio que diriges, por esos ingresos de renta de alquiler del piso de la abuela, por esa nómina, por tu consumo de ropa, combustible o alimentos, por literalmente todo lo que el gobierno sabe que posees. 
Pero no puedes pagar impuestos por algo que el gobierno no sabe que posees.

Dicho esto no creo en la confiscación como un riesgo real.
Gracias al cielo en este pais la sanísima costumbre familiar de crear unas reservas en metales preciosos no está muy extendida. 
Ya no estamos en los años 30, donde las monedas de oro y plata no sólo eran de curso legal...sino que de verdad formaban parte de transacción de la vida diaria. Ahora están "escondidas" en cajones, cajas o debajo del colchón.
Lo peor que creo que puede pasar es verse obligado a vender con factura y pagar el impuesto correspondiente sobre plusvalía....que es lo que se hace automáticamente con todo lo demás.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Oct 2018)

He leído el blog de nuestro con-forero: Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10

Muy interesante, pero hay un asunto al que entiendo las razones, lo del verano de 2019, reproduzco aquí 

"""PD. Y si alguien pregunta por el horizonte temporal de los acontecimientos que describo, diría como he mencionado a lo largo del texto, que estos sucesos deben comenzar en los próximos dos o tres años como mucho. *El año clave para el comienzo será 2019. La razón es que en el verano de 2019 puede faltar bastante petróleo si antes no ha comenzado la crisis.*"""

Fernando creo que por lo que has escrito estás en el estudio de este asunto, peor tu "timing" es un poco posterior; aún así ¿estarías de acuerdo con esto del verano de 2019? ¿cual es el motivo?

...

¡Ah! Olvidé preguntar, pudiera introducirse en las variables de la actual crisis italiana el hechos de ser uno de los paises com más reservas soberanas de oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Mi estudio me indica un empeoramiento que se inicia en 2018, continúa en 2019 y es en el 2020 donde debiera producirse un punto de "INFLEXIÓN", pero cuya naturaleza NO me atrevo a aventurar. Ten en cuenta que ese estudio se basa en Fibonacci y puedo haberme equivocado en las fechas y eso lo invalidaría, de manera que habría que resetear el estudio. Algo que NO haría, puesto que eso me ha llevado su tiempo y hay otras cosas en las que pensar.

antorob trabaja desde otra "perspectiva" y debería ser él el que te aclarase algunos aspectos de su trabajo, aunque está claro que él ve el "problema" más desde el punto de vista energético...

En cualquier caso, son meras "prospecciones" que ambos hemos hecho y que pueden desviarse del "timing"... En el fondo creo que los dos vamos a acertar, porque las "causas" van a ser las mismas, ya sean energéticas, monetarias, geopolíticas ´¡Ojo! a esto...-, etc. Claro que ahora mismo da la sensación de que TODO está demasiado "controlado" y esos "vaticinios" están fuera de lugar. Quizás, sea así o no... Tampoco vamos a tener que esperar mucho para saberlo.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, Italia tiene un "colchón" muy importante con el Oro que posee, a fin de cuentas no deja de ser una "potencia" en ese aspecto. Y, francamente, es un MISTERIO el mimo con que SIEMPRE ha mimado el Banco Central de Italia a su Oro... Piensa que es el único país de la UE que "desobedeció" el mandato del Banco Central Europeo, cuando éste "decidió" la "descarga" del Oro de los países que componían la UE en ese momento y que fue secundada también por otros como Suiza...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (4 Oct 2018)

Hola Charitazo21.

Primero decir que me gustó y sorprendió un poco tu post sobre arte contemporáneo. Interesante.

Respecto al comienzo de la crisis, debemos pensar que la base esta dispuesta. El exceso de deuda que no ha hecho mas que incrementarse desde 2008 supone un pilar fundamental en la génesis de la crisis. Los otros pilares, son la escasez de recursos y el exceso de población. Como digo siempre, la combinación de estos tres factores hace imposible evitar la crisis.

Luego están los cisnes negros que actúan como detonantes. Aquí podemos introducir, el precio del petróleo, las guerras comerciales o militares, la explosión de la Unión Europea y por ultimo, la destrucción del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial. Cualquier otro cisne negro nos valdría, pero hay que entender que la situación de base es desesperada.

Como he estudiado bastante el mundo del petróleo, me atrae la idea de una crisis desencadenada por el aumento de los precios del petróleo debido a la escasez. Ahora mismo hay problemas de infraestructuras en EE.UU. y Canada, que impiden aumentar la producción en dos de los países que mas han aumentado en los últimos años. Por lo menos hasta finales de 2019, tendrán dificultades. Luego están las sanciones a Iran que detraerán bastantes barriles para el año 2019. Y el colapso de Venezuela. Todo esto nos asegura escasez en el verano de 2019, si no ha estallado la crisis antes, claro.

La OPEP y Rusia están al limite de sus posibilidades, y la subida del Brent, a pesar de las bravatas de Trump, es un ejemplo de lo tenso que esta el mercado. Las devaluaciones de los emergentes retrasan un poco el consumo y pueden dilatar el comienzo de la crisis a finales de 2019 o principio de 2020.

Y por ultimo, cuando la crisis estalle en toda su crudeza, el sistema alternativo que llevan preparando China y Rusia, saldrá a la luz.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (4 Oct 2018)

Amigos, dónde cargáis últimamente?
Andorrano? CoinInvest? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Oct 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> He leído el blog de nuestro con-forero: Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10
> 
> Muy interesante, pero hay un asunto al que entiendo las razones, lo del verano de 2019, reproduzco aquí
> 
> """PD. Y si alguien pregunta por el horizonte temporal de los acontecimientos que describo, diría como he mencionado a lo largo del texto, que estos sucesos deben comenzar en los próximos dos o tres años como mucho. *El año clave para el comienzo será 2019. La razón es que en el verano de 2019 puede faltar bastante petróleo si antes no ha comenzado la crisis.*"""



Cepsa acaba de anunciar que cesa en sus importaciones de crudo de Iran.
El mayor oil hube the Middle East acaba de implementar un riguroso control de los certificados de origen apuntando al mismo punto.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2018 at 12:25 ----------




antorob dijo:


> Hola Charitazo21.
> 
> Primero decir que me gustó y sorprendió un poco tu post sobre arte contemporáneo. Interesante.
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me gusto bastante el post the Charitazo.

Respecto a OPEP y Rusia, como sabes, Rusia planea incrementar produccion en 300,000 barriles/dia en 2019. Un reciente estudio de Mckenzie apunta al 2040 como el peak oil (quizas el mundo sea distinto en 2040 y no se necesite), pero a mas corto plazo, todo indica que Q2 del 2019 va a haber un hipercontango en gasoil, que va a hacer subir los precios de estos destillates.... eso a nivel ciudadano implicaria inflacion, menor consumo, mas desinversion, en definitiva, recesion... A nivel refino hay proyectos en marcha de nuevas y modernas refinerias en ME. Despues del escandalo de Shell en teoria los controles de la SEC en P+2P+3P se hicieron mas rigurosos, pero...., no es oro todo lo que reluce... y por otro lado, hay algun pais que ha ocultado sus P (los paises con petroleras nacionales pueden jugar en sentido contrario a petroleras cotizadas en bolsa).... En Uganda hay un interesante descubrimiento, un pais virgen en esto (no tenian bastante con sus conflictos etnicos, el petroleo los acabara de destrozar)...

En definitiva, es todo tan opaco, que cualquier prediccion esta azotada por una volatilidad atroz. Los Cisnes Negros y los no negros. Pero en lo particular creo que hay capacidad extra de petroleo para poner en el mercado, pero no no hay capacidad de refino... si los precios suben, quizas veremos formalizarse los eternos Capex de grandes refinerias que se habian aparcado... 

Saludos


----------



## antorob (4 Oct 2018)

Hola JohnGalt.

Tengo una impresión un poco distinta a la tuya.

Las majors del petróleo están dudando en la inversión a largo en exploración y producción. Las dudas con la campaña del coche eléctrico y la satanización de los combustibles fosiles me recuerda a la campaña contra el carbón, que hizo quebrar a todas las grandes de USA. Prefieren invertir en shale oil que es un ciclo corto y poco rentable (aunque previsiblemente este patrocinada la inversión por el gobierno americano en su cruzada de independencia económica), en lugar de costosas inversiones en proyectos de ciclo largo.

Eso dejaría a Rusia y la OPEP, como únicos inversores en grandes proyectos. Canada tiene un cuello de botella monstruoso y Brasil va mas despacio de lo esperado. Solo queda desarrollar Guyana en grandes proyectos descubiertos últimamente.

Ahora esta mas de moda el lanzamiento de GNL. Menos contaminante y mas fácil, esta mostrándose como otra alternativa a la electrificación y resto de fosiles. 

Por ultimo, el hecho de que Arabia desarrolle Manifa me sugiere que están cerca del final. La cantidad de Vanadio que contiene este campo imposibilita su refinación. Han tenido que crear su propia refinería porque nadie quería procesar este petróleo. Creo que no lo hubieran sacado si tuvieran algo mejor. También el desarrollo de la zona conjunta con Kuwait sugiere lo mismo.

Perdon por el comentario sobre petróleo, pero quería conocer la opinión de JohnGalt.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Oct 2018)

Sigo sin entender que haya gente que quiera sus metales con facturas.

Si pasara algo raro si hace falta me voy al campo y escondo lo que tenga en varios sitios diferentes, como se hacia en tiempos en los que pasaban cosas, si luego puedo volver a esos sitios para coger mi pequeño tesoro cuando me vaya haciendo falta bien y si no puedo volver pues quizas lo encuentren en 1000 años si es que seguimos aqui y lo pongan en un museo jaja.

Lo de comprar granalla o otro tipo de moneda creo que es indiferente, tardo cinco minutos en coger granalla y hacer cospeles del peso que yo quiera, esto actualmente seria algo legal, lo unico que no puede hacerse es moneda de curso legal, pero coger unos trozos de plata y aplastarlos a dia de hoy es legal.

Creo que podria ser mas rentable hacer por ejemplo discos de 2 gramos para ir cambiandolos por cosas que tener onzas. LLegado ese dia probablemente prohibirian el hacer este tipo de dinero, pero he escuchado de gente que se pudo comer y pasar bien la guerra civil con este sistema.

Al principio compraba lingotes de un kg pero cuesta luego trabajo separarlo sin herramientas decentes, creo mas util la granalla, siempre hablando de que pueda pasar algo.

Esque tampoco entiendo lo de comprar plata por ejemplo a 550 euros que mas o menos valdria hoy el kg a poder comprarla en alemania a 470.


----------



## Orooo (4 Oct 2018)

Buenas tardes.

Como puede saber hacienda que has vendido el metal que tienes con factura?
Imagino que en la proxima declaracion hay que declararlo.

Ahora mismo el oro ha bajado.
Que pasaria si en la proxima declaracion digo a hacienda que he vendido el oro que tenia con minusvalias? Es posible hacerlo?

No tendria que pagar nada por venderlo con perdidas y se supone que mi rastro de metales se perderia, por que ya no tengo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# maragold: Algunos particulares y Coininvest. En la Plata, también necho. En tiendas españolas (con la excepción de una y que me reservo) yo NO compro por el diferencial existente y que NO se justifica.

# antorob: En este hilo debatimos de CASI todo y uno de los temas "estrella" ha sido SIEMPRE el del Petróleo y que nos sirve para que muchos nos "cultivemos" sobre algo que podemos desconocer al nivel tuyo o de JohnGalt.

# Notrabajo34: La opción que apunta es válida en una situación muy "extrema", pero NO lo es en muchas otras que se pueden dar... Lo único que sé es que AQUÍ Y AHORA sigue existiendo algo que se llama Hacienda, por lo tanto...

¿Y quién le dice a Vd. que la mayor parte de los que andamos por aquí no compramos la Plata en Alemania? Pues, le diría que más de los que se piensa...

Saludos.

Edito: # Orooo: NADA te impide declararlo el próximo año u en otros... Mientras tengas factura podrás hacerlo. Esa es precisamente una de las ventajas que ofrece la misma, es decir que NO tienes que demostrar que ese Oro es tuyo o que pueda "interpretarse" como de procedencia "dudosa"...

Saludos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (4 Oct 2018)

PREGUNTA RAPIDA:

porque el oro comenzó a subir tanto a partir de 2005?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2018)

A una pregunta rápida, una respuesta "lenta"... Hay que leer un rato largo.

Rebelion. El irresistible ascenso del oro

En fin, no sé si Vd. está realmente interesado en lo que pregunta o en dejarnos por aquí esos senos... pero en cualquier caso va a resultar una lectura amena para aquellos que están interesados en los MPs, especialmente para los más "oreros". Y, además, el artículo está en Español, ¿qué más se puede pedir?

Y os recuerdo una de las cosas que SIEMPRE comento: la Historia es "repetitiva" o cuanto menos suele "rimar"...

Saludos.


----------



## Most (5 Oct 2018)

Volvemos con el "problema" de comprar con o sin factura.

Comprar sin factura puede ser más perjudicial que beneficioso.
Yo sinceramente no veo problema alguno en comprar con factura, ya que un momento dado (a pesar de que los supuestos que ustedes plantean me parecen casi imposibles de realizar en un país con un mínimo de estado de derecho), puedes alegar una venta en cualquiera de los muchísimos puntos de compra de metal que existen y decir que ya no tienes ese metal, que lo has regalado, que lo has perdido, que te lo robaron, que lo has fundido... y mi excusas más.

Si el problema es que venga el estado a patear tu puerta para requisarte un metal que dicen sus bases de datos que tu tienes, que lo busquen.

Si el problema es pagar impuestos por ese metal, por patrimonio, por rendimiento... eso nunca se permitirá (en la historia, que situaciones malas ha habido, no se ha hecho, no se ha permitido ni en las post guerras).
De hecho el oro es dinero y lo es desde hace más de 5000 años el oro nunca ha pagado impuestos y no creo que eso cambie jamás, los bancos centrales, que son más poderosos que los gobiernos, no lo permitirían, saldrían muy perjudicados, no les interesa.

En fin, si sus temores van dirigidos hacia un "mad max" de nada les servirá el oro, les serviría más unas gallinas y un huerto que toneladas de oro.
Los MPs sirven en caso de que haya un mínimo de estado de derecho, donde todavía se puedan comprar y vender cosas, no intercambiar. Nadie va a querer una onza de oro por una gallina si con esa onza de oro no puede comprar un saco de trigo para alimentarla.

En cuanto a la "granalla", en el caso improbable de que llegue esa ecatombe que plantean yo nunca, NUNCA, aceptaría un lingote de nada que no estuviese acuñado y llegado el momento la gente no es tonta, si yo llevo un lingote de 1kg marcado con el 999.9 de la PAMP valdrá mucho más que la granalla hecha lingote.

Un saludo.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Oct 2018)

Most dijo:


> Volvemos con el "problema" de comprar con o sin factura.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Añadiría más, diría que ante tiempos de incertidumbre, aportaría un gran valor el tener la factura.

Yo no lo haría, pero una solución de lado oscuro es posible a día de hoy, me consta de forma fehaciente que hay países que eliminaron el secreto bancario pero no las prácticas más opacas; a modo de ejemplo: "Austria".


...
Parece que hoy y el lunes le darán un buen palo al oro:

"Argumentando el caso alcista está Goldman, que espera un informe general de empleo fuerte en septiembre"

September Nonfarm Payrolls Preview: Hurricane And Hourly Earnings | Zero Hedge


----------



## kikepm (5 Oct 2018)

Most dijo:


> Volvemos con el "problema" de comprar con o sin factura...
> 
> Si el problema es que venga el estado a patear tu puerta para requisarte...



Bueno, yo creo que existen varios escenarios, ninguno de los cuales pasa por que el estado vanga a patear literalmente nuestras puertas.

DE hecho, diría, el estado ya está patenado nuestras puertas con fines confiscatorios, el estado español grava a sus súbditos con unos impuestos que, dado el poder de compra nacional, están muy por encima de la mayoría de países civilizados.

Sencillamente es falso que España tenga una presión fiscal por debajo de la media occidental, por la sencilla razón de que el PIB está sobrevalorado vía falsificación sistemática de los índices de precios, deflactor del PNB incluido.


Es más, precisamente la razón por la que la gente acumula MPs o BTCs es esa. No es que acumulemos y tengamos miedo a que el estado llame a nuestra puerta a reclamar lo que considera suyo.

NO.

El estado español, en una medida nunca vista antes, fagocita y latrocina a los nacionales con el fin de mantener una casta parasitaria dedicada a la vida contemplativa. Es el paganini español el principal extorsionado por un sistema corrupto, confiscatorio, nulo en lo que se refiere a alcance o desarrollo democrático, que sirve al único fin de mantener a una banda de indeseables, indocumentados, regalamasteres, patéticos e hijos de puta que no sirven ni para pagar la soga en la que merecen ser ahorcados.

Entonces, muy al contrario, lo que ocurre es que la gente, en este lodazal sin atisbo de cambio y nula esperanza regeneradora, busca proteger sus ahorros, mantener su nivel de compra y escapar de las fauces de este monstruo, de este leviatán insaciable, con la compra de activos no confiscables.


Vamos, que el gobierno de turno lo tenga algo más complicado que simplemente dar la orden en fin de semana al sistema para rejuvenecer sus cuentas y las de sus socios bancarios.


Así que YA ESTAMOS fuera del sistema, mal que a algunos les pese.

Que si quereis hacer el paripé de pagar impuestos, pues así sea, pero no dejareis de hacer el memo si creeis que poniéndoos de lado con respecto a lo que está ocurriendo, el Leviatán vaya a entrar en razón.

Con el Leviatán no se razona, no se negocia, no se discute. 

Simplemente se le mata, de hambre.


¿QUe existe la posibilidad de que el estado llegue a la confiscación de cuentas/oro?

No lo veo imposible, pero es improbable. Simplemente porque tienen que proteger su reputación frente a los memos que aceptan el sistema. ¿Y de que forma podrían decir lo que dicen ser si a la vez el estado, mediante órganos ejecutores, policía y patada en la puerta, se dedicaran simple y llanamente a robar los ahorros de la gente, en forma de oro, u otros?

Ya no habría la más mínima duda de su naturaleza. Un estado fascista que se comporta como tal tiene los días contados en un mundo donde existe alguna libertad para informarse, vía internet.


Así que harán el papelón de mantener que esto es un estado de derecho mientras les vaya en ello los cuartos.

Y esto lo tienen asegurado mientras haya un masa aborregada que va a trabajar diariamante y paga sus impuestos religiosamente.


----------



## Vilux (5 Oct 2018)

Most dijo:


> En fin, si sus temores van dirigidos hacia un "mad max" de nada les servirá el oro, les serviría más unas gallinas y un huerto que toneladas de oro.



Disiento porque históricamente la mayoría de la gente ha estado viviendo en condiciones de Mad Max (un mero sobrevivir) y eso no impidió que el oro fuese el producto más líquido en los intercambios comerciales. Podrías intercambiar oro y plata por cualquier otra cosa, pero gallinas o zanahorias no.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2018)

Hola, Most: En fin, NO estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que comenta en su post, pero bueno es una mera opinión personal. Sin embargo, voy a exponer dónde no lo estoy:

- Lo más "racional" es un "fifty/fifty" en relación a poseer o no factura... O en la proporción que se considere oportuna.

- Confiscaciones o "penalizaciones" a nivel histórico han existido SIEMPRE... Incluso en "Estados de Derecho". Es más, se dieron durante el Siglo XX y ya finalizada la 2ª Guerra Mundial...

- Hoy día en Rusia un ciudadano "normal", es decir casi todos, NO puede poseer Oro de inversión, fuera de las monedas que estén acuñadas en el país. Eso ya se debatió y lo demostré en este hilo hace ya bastante tiempo.

- El Oro está sujeto a impuestos y a la fiscalidad que impere en cada país. Por ejemplo, en España, el Oro FÍSICO paga IVA si los lingotes tienen una pureza inferior al 99,5% y las monedas que estén por debajo del 80%... SÍ, ya sé que NO es lo más habitual, pero existe la "excepción"... Y la compra y venta del Oro también está sujeta al "peaje" del IRPF...

- En situaciones "Madmaxistas" es cuando el Oro ha tenido más valor. ¿O una guerra, una hiperinflación qué son? Pues, entiendo que la expresión más EXTREMA del Madmaxismo.

- ¿Una gallina? Esa la "birlarán" antes que el Oro... En situaciones "Madmaxistas" qué es lo que tiene más valor y más facilidad de adquisición por la FUERZA: la comida y el agua. La gallina cuando hay mucha hambre hasta se puede "oler" y el Oro NO. La excepción aquí está en que no se sepa que se posee y que sería un auténtico suicidio mantener cuando ya todo estuviera "perdido". Ahora bien, para la "transición", iría de "perlas", aunque fuera para cambiar de "aires"...

- La "granalla" en un Peak de la Plata tendría el mismo valor que cualquier otro "formato"...

# Charizato21: Sigues sin dar una...:XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## Most (6 Oct 2018)

Bueno, me va a ser imposible hacerles cambiar de parecer por diversos motivos, uno por la confidencialidad y otro por meras creencias o preferencias que ustedes puedan tener.

Pero si me gustaría dejar unas reflexiones.

La primera es con respecto a Rusia y el Bullion "extranjero". Doy fe de que no es así y aquí, por confidencialidad, he de dejar la explicación.

La segunda es para documentarme ya que yo no encuntro ni una fuente fiable que no sea un blog o una opinión personal que indique dicha "confiscación o penalización" ¿Le importaría pasarme un link acerca de la "confiscación o penalización" del ORO BULLION por parte del "estado" en cualquier cita histórica de cualquier país "desarrollado" del siglo 19 o 20?. Se lo agradeceré.

La tercera va en torno a la granalla.
En un "mad max" sin estado de derecho, que por lo tanto el dinero del estado deja de tener valor, el oro y la plata en sus primeras instancias antes de que se vuelva a montar algún tipo de comercio "reglado", no tendría valor alguno. El término "gallina" se refería alimento en general y nadie con dos dedos de frente admitiría una onza de oro o plata por alimento SI NO TIENE LA CERTEZA de que ese metal podrá intercambiarlo por otra cosa de similar "valor". Al menos yo no lo aceptaría jamás.

Y por último lanzo una pregunta. 

Supongamos que llega ese tan "ansiado mad max", ya ha pasado lo peor y de comida y bebida y plomo vamos servidos. Ya vislumbramos que el comercio empieza a arrancar y aparecen dos personas con un lingote cada una para "comprarnos" algunos de nuestros "latunes".

-La persona A tiene un lingote "hecho a mano" en el sótano de su zulo con un crisol desgastado y con una marca casera en el mejor de los casos.

-La persona B tiene un lingote encapsulado o precintado con nº de serie de DEGUSSA o de la PAMP o la que sea.

No se tienen medios para comprobar el metal, ni por copelación, ni rayado ni, ni espectrómetro, ni la destrucción del mismo sin que la persona le "obligue" a quedarse el metal si lo daña.

¿Que lingote escogerían ustedes?

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Oct 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Si, cierto lo que comentas pero, pero - pero = concesión aparente - pero en mi humilde opinión recogiendo comentarios:
> 
> Los amigos de Yahvé, que están del lado de la luz, también son falibles, no son insiders, en castizo: "no están en la pomada".
> 
> ...




Qué hacemos, esperamos hasta el lunes?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Oct 2018)

Most dijo:


> -La persona A tiene un lingote "hecho a mano" en el sótano de su zulo con un crisol desgastado y con una marca casera en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> -La persona B tiene un lingote encapsulado o precintado con nº de serie de DEGUSSA o de la PAMP o la que sea.
> 
> ...



La persona A en lugar de aparecer con lingote gordo aparece con granalla y delante del poseedor de los latunes hace uso de un martillo y empieza a aplastar esa granalla para demostrar de que es plata 100%.

El poseedor del lingote intenta hacer lo mismo desesperado por intentar demostrar que su lingote no esta lleno de alguna otra cosa pero ese lingote no cede pues no es lo mismo aplastar 2 gramos de plata bolita a bolita que un gran lingote.

Igual el dueño de las latillas prefiere su plata en trozillos pequeños que pueda luego intercambiar facilmente y que sean facilmente identificables como plata que en un lingote gordo que no se sabe que pueda llevar dentro.

Tambien decir que el dueño de la granalla igual tiene la suficiente habilidad como para hacer con su granalla joyas o monedas mas bonitas que cualquiera de las que ahora mismo se puedan comprar y no solo sepa estampar un 999 en un lingote mal hecho.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2018)

Hola, Most: Mire, todo esto que cuestiona ya se ha abordado en este hilo en el pasado y, la verdad, NO tengo ganas de repasar lo ya escrito y, si tiene interés, puede obtenerlo. Es tan simple como perder algo o mucho de tiempo...

De todas formas:

- No sé cómo está este asunto en estos momentos, pero hace escasos años (cuando tratamos el tema en este hilo) en Rusia es/era ILEGAL comprar o vender lingotes de Oro, excepto en los Bancos que tenían una licencia de MPs y que eran escasos. También existen/existían unas reglas especiales para el transporte de lingotes de Oro y romperlas implica/ba una pena de prisión. Comprar y vender lingotes hechos en el extranjero es/era ILEGAL. Hay que matizar que las reglas NO se aplican/aplicaban estrictamente. NO existían poseedores de Oro que languidecieran en las cárceles rusas, pero las leyes creo que siguen sin haberse modificado.

Y ahora, ¿hablamos del IVA? ¿O ya NO existe el 18% con que se graban los lingotes de Oro? En las monedas NO es así, pero el Bullion extranjero es EXTREMADAMENTE CARO, de ahí que sea prácticamente inaccesible para un ciudadano "normal" ruso... ¿Entiende ahora lo que he escrito?

Y, antes de dejar ese apartado, QUÉ "argumentación" es esa de la "confidencialidad"... Al menos, yo se lo he razonado, aunque perdiendo un tiempo que NO volveré a perder...

- NO le voy a dejar ningún enlace porque es una simple cuestión de ponerse en la "tarea" y le aseguro que NO es difícil. Perooooo, parece desconocer que en la antigua Unión Soviética se consideraba al Oro y a la Plata como metales estratégicos y una cuestión de Seguridad nacional.

La propiedad privada de MPs en cualquier forma, exceptuando las joyas y monedas numismáticas, estaba estrictamente prohibida. La gente podía ir a la cárcel simplemente por poseer un lingote de Oro. 

¡Joder! si hasta 1989, era ILEGAL poseer moneda extranjera...

Y ha habido la "leche" de Confiscaciones y prohibiciones en relación al Oro:

- Ya le he explicado lo sucedido en la Unión Soviética y extrapolable a sus "zonas de influencia". Supongo que NO hace falta decir cuáles...

- Confiscación del Oro en los Estados Unidos - 1933.

- Confiscación del Oro en Australia - 1959

- Prohibición del Oro de Gran Bretaña - 1966

Y anteriores a estos ejemplos hay bastantes más, tanto en el Siglo XIX como en el XX... Así que antes de poner en duda lo que algunos escribimos, mejor documentarse... ¿No le parece?

- Yo tuve que pasar por una situación "Madmaxista", por tanto paso de largo sobre lo que comenta, porque desde luego NO tiene NI IDEA de cómo puede transcurrir la misma.

Por favor, Most, NO se tome a mal este post, entre otras cosas porque es un conforero al que aprecio y cuyas aportaciones valoro mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (6 Oct 2018)

Mañana pasare el dia con un Venezolano de los que tienen pasta que ha huido de Venezuela a España por la situacion del pais.
Tiene que ser interesante conversar con el para ir cogiendo experiencia en que hacer cuando España se convierta en Venezuela 2.0


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2018)

Hola, Orooo: Ya nos contarás, pero te diré que este hilo es seguido por bastantes venezolanos... Y tampoco las situaciones son SIEMPRE iguales en todas partes. Además, lo de Venezuela tampoco es "extraño" en esa región geográfica.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Charizato21: Sigues sin dar una...:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Saludos.



Sólo a medias, ya que las grandes oreras cerraron casi como abrieron: GG, NEM, ... o en negativo: AngloGold Ashanti, Barrick Gold, ...

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 18:03 ----------




Kovaliov dijo:


> Qué hacemos, esperamos hasta el lunes?





La realidad y la estadística me contradicen ... de momento, pero si, yo espero que mañana lunes, si llegue ya la gran caída épica.


----------



## AHOREITOR (7 Oct 2018)

El pais se hace eco de lo que se publicó hace tiempo aquí: 

El rey de oro se defiende atacando | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2018)

No sé... Charizato21, pero me temo que como NO vayas de "romería" a Fátima poco tienes que "rascar" y aún así... tampoco.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Oct 2018)

Most dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que los tiros podrían no ir por ahí...llegados a ese punto, y no teniendo un estado de confianza emisor de moneda centralizada y esclavizadora que derivaría a medio plazo en la repetición de la misma situación indefinidamente, es posible que el metal precioso se acuñase por una especie de mint privada pero avalada por la confianza de sus productos.

El oro y plata se usarían a nivel regional/comarcal en un primer momento, pero solo acuñado y avalado por ese ente privado pero al mismo tiempo corroborado por el público (al estilo de las grandes "mints" actuales emisoras de monedas)

Por consiguiente creo que lo que podría primar es poseer el metal, ya sea en estado puro, aleado como moneda, o en joyas... 

Todo esto que valoramos aquí, es solo intentar atajar un futuro incierto, y muy posiblemente estaremos errados al 90% de lo que pensemos sucederá...si es que realmente sucede algo que de vuelva al metal a las calles.

Mantengamos la calma, y los que crean en rezos, que los usen para que las cosas no cambien a peor rápidamente...prefiero mantener con mi sudor a gestores incompetentes de nuestro patrimonio, a tener que esquivar balas para poder llevar un plato de comida a la mesa familiar.

Buena semana a todos.


----------



## el mensa (8 Oct 2018)

Respecto al valor y formatos de los MP en casos de profundas crisis y "pre-mad max". Soy un profano en la materia pero hay dos datos históricos incuestionables:
1) Los metales preciosos son moneda desde el origen de esta como tal y esto está arraigado en la mente de la sociedad.
2) El formato moneda acuñada siempre ha sido el que más confianza ha dado en los intercambios económicos desde el origen de esta como tal. Hay múltiples ejemplos de ello en la historia reciente y pasada. 

Por tanto en casos extremos siempre será mejor tener un duro de plata que plata en otro formato. No voy a exponer casuística pasada ni escenarios futuros porque de esto ya se ha debatido respecto al pasado y temas históricos y el futuro no está escrito. 

Yo por si acaso este año he vuelto ha cambiar en el Banco de España 48 euros "de colores" por cuatro monedas de plata de 12 euros y que conste que ya he dicho anteriormente que espero no tener que usarlas nunca, ni yo ni mis descendientes, al igual que los duros de plata que tenemos guardados en mi familia. Ya se que estoy pagando una "farra" muy elevada por esas monedas pero cuando piensas a largo plazo no importa, al menos a mi. 

Un saludo de nuevo a todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Oct 2018)

antorob dijo:


> Hola JohnGalt.
> 
> Tengo una impresión un poco distinta a la tuya.
> 
> ...




Hola Antorob, un placer leerte, como siempre.

Creo que tenemos la misma opinion pero quizas diferimos en el timing de los acontecimientos.

En primer lugar, ambos sabemos que si nos vamos a proyectos de E&P, la materializacion (crudo en boca de pozo de produccion) suele rondar los 5 anyos si hay suerte. Desde que un area sale en concesion, se desarrolla la exploracion, se sigue con las Ops Geof, se confirma la viabilidad, se inician los pozos y las instalaciones de superficie necesaria, etc... es decir, una inversion en tecnologia tradicional te va a llevar a esos plazos si todo sale bien. El paron en las inversiones de las majors hace que la depletacion de los campos en produccion existentes (1aria, 2aria, 3aria) haya creado un vacio para compensar esa perdida de produccion futura. Creo que ahi estamos de acuerdo.

En segundo lugar, la industria se ha movido a los ciclos cortos, es decir, al shale oil. Es un ciclo corto porque, en promedio, la depletacion de un pozo de shale oil es aproximadamente un 70% en tres anyos y los campos desarrollados para shale oil necesitan aproximadamente un ritmo de 30% de nuevos pozos por anyo para mantener la produccion. Es decir, cortoplacismo. 

En estos dos puntos creo que coincidimos. Tambien coincidimos en que Canada, con sus bituminosas y el modo de desarrollo que tienen, que require altos Capex y ademas Opex mas elevados que otros campos, no pinta bien. La crisis de empleo en el sector de E&P ha sido grande y mucha gente se ha reconvertido en otras profesiones...

Donde creo que diferimos es en el timing. Creo que el enfoque cortoplacista del shale oil puede alargarse bastantes anyos, pero va a ser principalmente en USA, y no asi en otros lugares (Argentina es caso aparte, tiene Vaca Muerta pero necesitan 1,000 millones de dolares para empezar un desarrollo en serio). La EIA parece que es demasiado optimista cuando apunta al peak shale oil para el 2040, pudiera ser antes, pero, cuando? Digamos 2030? 10 anyos por delante todavia... En un mercado en el que se prevee en contango a partir del Q2 del 2019, esto podria implicar una entrada de nuevos CAPEX a mas tradicionales. Y por otro lado, sigo insistiendo en la capacidad de Iran para poner 1 millon de barriles / dia en menos de tres anyos.

Por tanto, tecnicamente, no veo indicios de crisis de demanda de crudo en el corto plazo. La crisis de demanda la veo mas como una consecuencia: ante la recesion tras el estallido de deuda que se ve venir, que va a tener efectos sobre la economia real a todos los niveles y paises. 

Por otro lado, lo que veo es un cambio drastico en los flujos de crudo y fuel oil como consecuencia de IMO 2020 y sus implicaciones. Manifa, con su HSO y su Vanadio, es un tema complejo, y es un reto tecnico debido a los problemas de corrosion que sufren desde hace anyos... siendo tan opacos como son, podria intuirse lo que dices, que la eleccion de producir en Manifa es debido a la falta de reservas o de otros campos, pero por otro lado, el proceso de inversion de Saudi Aramco se basa en una competencia feroz de los diferentes directores de area que quieren materializar sus proyectos. Seran malos los otros proyectos o hay otros factores implicados? No tengo ni idea.

En el corto plazo, con IMO 2020, algunas refinerias van a cambiar su feedstock hacia LSO's (Light Sweet Oil) porque no estan preparadas, por lo que los HSO's tendran que buscar su flujo en refinerias mas complejas ... o .... mas versatiles (y aqui esta la gran oportunidad de negocio que pocos van a coger). 

Respecto a LNG, si, parece ser que es la apuesta actual de futuro. ... Es el futuro, pero todavia no va a desbancar a otros fuel liquidos, y el motivo es que a corto plazo, como sucede ahora, el LNG no es capaz de abastacer toda la demanda en los momentos picos (por ejemplo en verano en Middle East), asi que la importancion de los combustible liquidos es sera importante en los proximos anyos. Pero es dificil de predecir los flujos ahora mismo. 

Termometros de referencia que uso: Singapur, Pakistan, Iran y China para flujos; USA para shell; Shell para LNG. Y atentos a Bangla Desh y Sri Lanka en cuanto a futuros desarrollos... China esta detras.

Saludos

JG

EDITO

Mi ex-jefe parece que tiene otra opinion:

Brufau avisa de que las reservas de petróleo "estarán agotadas en dos años" | Economía

Me gustaria preguntarle que piensa del macroproyecto de almacenamiento subterraneo de 1.4 billones de barriles en esta zona calentita en la que me encuentro...


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Oct 2018)

Algunas curiosidades interesantes ... 


Zachary Storella: "Los especuladores de oro aumentan las apuestas bajistas en la tercera semana, la más alta desde 2001".

Gold Speculators Increase Bearish Bets For 3rd Week, Highest Since 2001 | Gold Eagle

...

¿Cómo te vas a la quiebra? preguntó Bill.
Hay dos formas, dijo Mike. Poco a poco y de repente.
The Sun Also Rises ( Ernest Hemingway)

....

¿La FED ya tiene un reemplazo para el dólar estadounidense?

El US Dollar Coin, o USDC es la primera criptomoneda lanzada por una importante institución financiera: Goldman Sachs. Para evitar la inestabilidad y la inflación inherentes a otras criptomonedas no reguladas, el valor del USDC se vinculará al dólar. 

Does The FED Already Have A Replacement For The U.S. Currency?

...


- El hecho de que los chinos reduzcan el coeficiente de reservas de los bancos es una indicación de que la desaceleración está a la vista.

- Los precios indios del oro están en un nivel récord. La demanda de oro de la India a partir de mañana estará muy por debajo de las expectativas durante el período de nueve días que comenzará a partir de mañana. 


- Menos de un mes para que terminen las elecciones al senado de Estados Unidos. 

Asian Metals Market Update: Oct 8 2018


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Oct 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Algunas curiosidades interesantes ...
> 
> 
> Zachary Storella: "Los especuladores de oro aumentan las apuestas bajistas en la tercera semana, la más alta desde 2001".
> ...



Me acorde de la cancion de Rosana: "A fuego lento...." asi es como viene esta crisis... Tratemos de salir de la olla a tiempo...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Aumenta la alarma sobre los laboratorios biológicos de EEUU: Experimentos en Georgia provocan epidemia de peste porcina en Bélgica

Tiene Cojones que estos "pavos" sean "aliados" nuestros... Bueno, se "entiende" mejor si nos consideramos meros "instrumentos" de ellos, porque a fin de cuentas es lo que somos...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (8 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # LPMCL: En fin, perteneces al mundo de la "especulación" y que, francamente, me... perooooo mejor "quedo bien" y NO lo digo, aunque se me ha entendido perfectamente. Yo bastante hago con contribuir a la Economía REAL, es decir CURRANDO de verdad, y deseo que alguna vez se acabe todo ese SINSENTIDO de la Especulación en los Mercados. SÍ, claro que es una "utopía", pero bueno "soñar" es gratis... De todas formas, SIEMPRE que hay un derrumbe en los "mercados" suelo tener poca "compasión" por aquellos que pierden hasta la camisa en ellos. No sé porqué será...
> 
> ...



Fernando, el párrafo de arriba es de una ingenuidad impropia tuya, así que probablemente no lo habré entendido bien. Vamos a comprobarlo:

*Sobre la naturaleza de la especulación*
La especulación ajusta ineficiencias, corrige abusos e impide aberraciones. Gracias a la especulación (agentes de mercado poniéndose cortos deuda argentina, por poner un ejemplo) impiden a los politicuchos de turno salirse con la suya y decidir unilateralmente el precio fantasía de un bono. Que más quisieran Draghi y cia. mantener indefinidamente sus aberraciones, seguir imprimiendo y favoreciendo ciertos sectores a costa de otros. Creyendo que el mercado son ellos. 

En la “economía real”, como tu la llamas, siempre ha existido un contrato de futuros, siempre se ha especulado con beneficio de ambas partes; es una parte indispensable de la planificación. En mi empresa actual, muy expuesta al precio de determinadas MMPP, es una parte critica. Y es una empresa REAL, no un trading desk. En el otro lado, prestando un servicio, está un “especulador”.

El que se haya abusado, financializado, colateralizado, monetizado… impunemente no tiene que ver con la especulación en sí, sino con la desregulación. Además de otros factores largos de tratar en este formato.

*Sobre el mundo financializado en el que vivimos*
Todos somos especuladores hoy en día, nos guste o no. Cuanto antes lo asumamos mejor. Debería ser la prioridad n1 de todo aquel con capital acumulado. 

Son las consecuencias de las políticas de los Bancos Centrales, interviniendo todo. Han anulado cualquier vehículo de bajo riesgo, estable, rindiendo un cupón decente. Se han cargado la volatilidad (o lo intentan) y han escondido el riesgo debajo de la alfombra. Y digo escondido porque no se puede eliminar, solo ocultar o trasladar (normalmente a un sector que no tiene nada que ver, y por el carácter “no especulador” de sus integrantes, sufren las consecuencias).

Las inversiones “seguras” tipo bonos corporativos, deuda soberana, inmobiliario etc… son una ilusión. Todo está financializado, distorsionado. Olvídate de invertir los ahorros de una vida en la seguridad de la deuda alemana, ya que tienes que pagar tu por el privilegio de prestarles dinero; cada final de año tienes menos (no es un plan de futuro para tu jubilación). 

Una parte del “CURRAR de verdad” debería consistir en especular. Es decir, plasmar un escenario mental, una idea, una percepción, una proyección de un determinado acontecimiento en una estrategia en tu plataforma del broker que sea.

Y no mezclemos si esto es “justo o no”. Es irrelevante.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Creo que a veces utilizamos la semántica de forma que NO acabamos de explicarnos adecuadamente y que, seguramente, "cara a cara" sería mucho más fácil.

Mira, yo ahora te he "interpretado" mucho mejor que en la anterior ocasión. Quizás, te hayas explicado mejor o posiblemente porque yo no te entendiera correctamente entonces.

LPMCL, existen muchas formas de "Especulación" y mis críticas se centran más en las que rodean la Economía "financiera", especialmente en lo que yo llamo el "buitreo"... No es menos cierto que todos sabemos que SIEMPRE ha existido la Especulación y también que TODOS la solemos aplicar en nuestro día a día. Incluso en este hilo existe lo que podríamos denominar Especulación "filosófica"... ¿No te parece?

En fin, no tengo nada más que comentar al respecto, puesto que NO observo diferencias sustanciales de "fondo" y, quizás, SÍ en la "concepción" de lo que sería "deseable"... perooooo está claro que cada cual intenta darle a su vida un "sentido", al menos los que andamos por este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Oct 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Fernando, el párrafo de arriba es de una ingenuidad impropia tuya, así que probablemente no lo habré entendido bien. Vamos a comprobarlo:
> 
> *Sobre la naturaleza de la especulación*
> La especulación ajusta ineficiencias, corrige abusos e impide aberraciones.
> ...




Ten mucho ojo con lo que afirmas, sé que lo dices con conocimiento de causa, sin embargo como añades en el resto del párrafo entiendes la manipulación de los mercados.

Cierto que todos somos especuladores, desde la ama de casa que espera a última hora en el familia para llevarse a buen precio la carne que caducará más pronto, como el que se pone corto en rublos rusos contra el dólar por valor de mil millones de $.

Ahora añado yo el pero a tu afirmación...

Yo creo que la especulación genera abusos, crea aberraciones y desajusta eficiencias.

Y sé que entiendes perfectamente lo que digo si te mueves en los mercados, y sobre todo en todo lo relacionado con la financiación de la deuda publica.

La especulación puede hundir una empresa solvente, la especulación pude mantener reprimido un precio de una acción hasta generar un desajuste contable derivado de un préstamo avalado por la propia empresa y su precio cotizado.

La especulación puede valorar un activo basura a precio de oro para refinanciar una deuda de largo plazo y mantener ese activo a precio de oro durante una o más generaciones.

La especulación y los que crean el mercado (suelen ser los mismos), distorsionan la realidad económica, y lo peor, es que el reajuste largoplacista derivado de la lógica fundamentalista que se debería de dar en muchos activos, no sucederá nunca, y estos activos podrán permanecer reprimidos o infravalorados a perpetuidad (lo mismo para los sobrevalorados)

Tu lógica del comienzo del párrafo era acertada en el siglo XX y anteriores, pero hoy en día la especulación es una especie de cocaína que puede distorsionar todo de un modo definitivo.

Yo he sido, y en el fondo soy un especulador, lo admito, pero también admito que acepto jugar en una partida dónde sé que usando la lógica perderé, y aceptar eso, ayuda a ganar de vez en cuando.

Un saludo ,y gracias a todos por los comentarios .


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Está claro... y creo que lo he dejado no menos claro. La especulación FINANCIERA es la causante de muchas de las desdichas que padecemos en buena parte del mundo. Un mero ejemplo que pude comprobar cuando me dediqué a los "Mercados" es la HAMBRUNA que se provocaba en muchos países por la descarada MANIPULACIÓN en las Materias Primas alimenticias. Quizás, uno de los elementos que me impulsaron a abandonar ese "mundo" es la DESHUMANIZACIÓN que se observa y donde parece que TODO VALE.

A veces, y sobre todo cuando nos miramos al espejo y nos hacemos preguntas, si el hecho causante es justo o no, SÍ que es RELEVANTE... Y MUCHO.

Perooooo como le he dicho a LPMCL cada cual es cada cual, de manera que también deber ser consecuente con el "sentido" que le dé a su vida. Y, paketazo, a estas alturas de mi vida, tampoco pretendo impartir "lecciones" y me limito a debatir, compartir informaciones, opinar y poco más. Si esto que hacemos varios en este hilo les sirve a algunos "miel sobre hojuelas" y si no también...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: ¿Se sabe "algo" de la "Gran Caída" del Oro? Lo digo porque más o menos andamos por el mismo sitio "mareando la perdiz" desde hace días...

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (9 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Charizato21: ¿Se sabe "algo" de la "Gran Caída" del Oro? Lo digo porque más o menos andamos por el mismo sitio "mareando la perdiz" desde hace días...
> 
> Saludos.





Yo tengo todos los ahorros esperando !!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Charizato21: ¿Se sabe "algo" de la "Gran Caída" del Oro? Lo digo porque más o menos andamos por el mismo sitio "mareando la perdiz" desde hace días...
> 
> Saludos.



Desde el 20 de agosto, más o menos.


----------



## LPMCL (9 Oct 2018)

Sigo dándole vueltas a la correlación (o podríamos decir peg) que “alguien” defiende en el CNY XAU. Básicamente, habréis observado que subidas USDCNY se corresponden con bajadas XAUUSD. Hubo un tiempo en que la correlación metal / JPY funcionaba, uno de los primeros en sacarla a la luz fue Paul Mylchrees en uno de sus clásicos “Thunder Road Reports” pero las razones creo son diferentes.

Mi planteamiento es el siguiente:
China intenta defenderse del bullying americano, vía el arma n1, que no es otra que el USD. Este siempre funciona, debido a la estructura monetaria mundial que, de momento, gira respecto al USD, (algo que seguro se habrá hablado largo y tendido aquí). El bullying está siendo muy efectivo con otras monedas (Rupia India cae -18%, Rupia Indonesia -15%, el Rand -36%, peso argentino, lira turca, real brasileño… ni hablamos); y aunque US quizás no pretenda deliberadamente atacar estos países, su política monetaria interna provoca estos “daños colaterales” en otros… (it is our currency but your problem).

¿Qué hace China, ¿Cuál puede ser su defensa?

Transmite proporcionalmente la devaluación del CNY al oro y provoca que aumente la demanda física debido a los bajos precios. El punto débil en toda la estructura USD centric que tan pocos entienden fuera de aquí. Y la defensa adecuada en una guerra de divisas. China, debido a su tamaño puede ejecutarla, otros no. Además, esta correlación empezó justo después del lanzamiento del contrato petróleo en CNY… sorpresa, sorpresa. Es altamente improbable que todo sea aleatorio, sin estar la mano del PBOC detrás.

¿Y cómo va el asunto? Pues si se sabe mirar donde… va bien. Para China…
El gráfico de abajo refleja las recientes salidas de físico del GLD.







El de abajo todas las salidas de físico de ETFs, MENOS GLD.







En el 1ro caen con fuerza, en el 2do se mantienen ¿? Hay que entender el GLD, que es diferente a los demás ETFs. Como he comentado otras veces, es un proxy, es un vehículo para que los AP (auth participants, ya sabéis quienes son) tiren de el para demanda institucional, no retail. El famoso coat check analogy de FOFOA y cia.

Vamos a ver cómo termina este tour de force… no sabemos el físico que queda a estos precios. Ojalá tuviéramos un insider en la LBMA, o mejor, la LPMCL ya que tendríamos información valiosísima en esta guerra. Además, probablemente antes de agotar el límite de las reservas, haya algún evento previo para disfrazarlo. Y nos convendría saberlo y prepararnos para ello en estos prox años.

Quizás los chinos ya no son tan respetuosos con el stock to Flow en Londres, como comentaba en una entrada anterior. Significaría que ya han acumulado bastante.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 22:17 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPMCL: Creo que a veces utilizamos la semántica de forma que NO acabamos de explicarnos adecuadamente y que, seguramente, "cara a cara" sería mucho más fácil.
> Saludos.



Cara a cara, por que no? hay que organizarlo.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 22:24 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Yo creo que la especulación genera abusos, crea aberraciones y desajusta eficiencias.



La especulación no es el requisito previo del abuso; este se manifiesta en muchos ámbitos de la vida. 

Y estoy de acuerdo en que habría que regular mas, atar en corto a los bancos. Soy partidario de eliminar el 90% de los derivados que existen actualmente.


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Charizato21: ¿Se sabe "algo" de la "Gran Caída" del Oro? Lo digo porque más o menos andamos por el mismo sitio "mareando la perdiz" desde hace días...
> 
> Saludos.



MAÑANA

Mi reputación está en nada y ex nihilo nihil fit (nada surge de la nada) ya no es posible recuperarla, pero aquí mi pronóstico más certero MAÑANA

De los LUNARES

Las perspectivas para el sector de los metales preciosos siguen siendo muy bajistas, similitud con el declive de 2013. El bajo rendimiento de las acciones mineras del viernes parece indicar que la espera de la continuación del declive podría haber terminado. El oro podría desplomarse en breve, esta semana. *Es muy probable que veamos una pausa hoy y que la gran disminución se produzca mañana,* pero la historia no se repita al 100%, por lo que es mejor estar preparado de inmediato y también estar preparado para esperar algo más, tal vez unos días para que comience el declive.

La hora que estamos diríamos que Mañana = casi hoy


----------



## FranMen (10 Oct 2018)

Me imagino que esta noche no dormirás pendiente de los precios


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Oct 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Me imagino que esta noche no dormirás pendiente de los precios



No, no voy a corto demasiado riesgo; tiempos de espera para entrar en el ojo del declive ... pero sin desesperarse.


----------



## LPMCL (10 Oct 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> MAÑANA
> 
> Mi reputación está en nada y ex nihilo nihil fit (nada surge de la nada) ya no es posible recuperarla, pero aquí mi pronóstico más certero MAÑANA
> 
> ...



Atacan un día después del corte del COT, para que no sepamos que ha pasado hasta el viernes 19...


----------



## paketazo (10 Oct 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ser humano por encima de sociable es egoísta...algo no solo innato a nuestra especie, ya que se manifiesta en muchas otras.

Yo estoy en contra del intervencionismo estatal, muchos que me leen lo saben, pero no solo eso, estoy a favor del libre mercado, incluso sin trabas arancelarias a nivel mundial.

Con esto, quiero dar a entender que para mi, el problema de la especulación agresiva, es una causa del intervencionismo, pero sobre todo del monopolio económico que ostentan los grandes emisores de dinero (bancos mundiales y reservas federales), que por medio de sus "testaferros", se permiten el lujo de otorgar y arrebatar protagonismo económico a los actores que ellos decidan.


Por consiguiente, la especulación agresiva que vivimos en las últimas décadas, no es más que la consecuencia de poner en unas pocas manos la capacidad económica mundial.

El único modo que entiendo de terminar con esta distorsión forzada, es arrebatando el poder de emisión monetaria a los gobiernos respaldados por sus misiles nucleares y sobre todo por sus leyes a medida.

El patrón oro se convirtió en su día en el veneno que les obligaba a obedecer unas normas...eliminadas esas normas, pasamos a formar parte del sistema esclavista 2.0 (o sistema de la deuda perpetua del estado avalada por el ciudadano)

La naturaleza es sabia, no precisa la intervención de nada, se adapta y mejora, sobrevive y evoluciona...el intervencionismo frena y perpetúa lo obsoleto impidiendo mejorar.

*charitazo* recuérdame si un día vamos un poco borrachos los dos, no entrar en ningún casino a dar el pelotazo. :: :XX:

Buen día a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# LPMCL: Pues será cuestión de organizarlo. Creo que pertenecemos a la misma Comunidad o eso me dice mi "intuición"... Otra cosa es que te encuentres en ella. SÍ, en su momento, podemos empezar a mirarlo por MP. Hay bastantes conforeros a los que conozco en persona.

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre China podría ser... De todas formas, a día de hoy sigo sin tenerlo claro, y es que existen muchas variables, sobre todo geopolíticas, de las que nos falta información "fiable".

Yo soy de los que piensan que el USD se está utilizando como "arma arrojadiza" contra los mercados emergentes y, de paso, contra China por aquello de los "vasos comunicantes"... De hecho, esto que comento ahora ya lo pronostiqué hace unos años en este hilo, por tanto algo más que sabido para los seguidores más "viejos". Estos HdP tienen tan DESCONTROLADA la situación que sólo tienen en mente atacar de cualquier forma y sin mirar las consecuencias... Por tanto, NI siquiera contemplan el posible "efecto Boomerang" que pudiera tener esa política irresponsable para el USD y el ciudadano estadounidense.

Y, ya pasando a otra cuestión no menos importante, las Bolsas chinas están en una situación bastante delicada y en soportes clave. Por ejemplo, la China A50 si pierde los actuales niveles puede darse un buen paseo a la baja.

En fin, ya tendremos tiempo de seguir comentando las "jugadas" que a buen seguro se van a desarrollar...

# paketazo: NO existe el "mercado libre", al menos cómo tú y yo los estudiamos en su momento. En TEORÍA en el mismo, NO existe interferencias, especialmente de factores ajenos al mercado, como los precios, tasas de salarios y la tasa de interés. La Economía trata de aclarar y explicar el funcionamiento de una Economía de mercado puro.

Bueno, pues fuera de los libros de "texto", eso se ha quedado en una auténtica FALACIA, es decir que en REALIDAD el "mercado libre" está ABSOLUTAMENTE CONTROLADO por unos determinados "agentes", a los que podemos llamar grandes Corporaciones y conglomerados que aglutinan buena parte de su comportamiento. Y los Gobiernos y ciudadanos han quedado reducidos a meros "peones", de mayor a menor importancia, pero en la práctica "residuales" en cuanto a influencia y NO en cuanto a ser "saqueados".

En fin, paketazo, esa es una simple "reflexión" lanzada al aire, puesto que tú al igual que yo y la mayoría de los que andan por aquí, ya sabemos que esto es así. De alguna manera, también no es menos cierto que intentamos luchar a nuestra "manera" contra ello. No sé si con algo de éxito, pero al menos la "rebeldía" la seguimos teniendo y que NO falte...

Y respecto a Charizato21, qué lástima no haberlo tenido a mi lado cuando me dedicaba a los "mercados"... con hacer todo lo contrario a sus "pronósticos" me hubiera hecho de ORO... ¡Qué "salvaje"!

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 16:51 ----------

Edito: Acabo de mirar las distintas cotizaciones y de "traca" la del Oro. Cayendo con un fuerte varapalo en las Bolsas... No es que ya estemos "acostumbrados", pero es que resulta incomprensible sin el "aderezo" de la MANIPULACIÓN...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Oct 2018)

Hola,

mirad que pasaje:

"El abandono del patrón oro hizo que los partidarios del estado del bienestar pudieran usar el sistema bancario como un medio para para una expansión ilimitada del crédito. Habían creado reservas de papel en forma de títulos públicos que, a través de una compleja serie de pasos, los bancos aceptaban en lugar de activos tangibles y negociaban como si fueran depósitos reales, es decir, como el equivalente de lo que anteriormente era un depósito de oro. El tenedor de un bono gubernamental o de un depósito bancario creado por medio de reservas de papel cree que tiene un reclamo valido sobre un activo real. Pero el hecho es que a la sazón hay más reclamos emitidos que activos reales."

Nada que los que andamos por aqui no sepamos, pero lo que ha sido curioso para mi, es enterarme del contexto:

- Se escribio en 1966.
- Fue un articulo publicado en The Objetivist
- El articulo se titulaba "El oro y la libertad economica"

y....

- Lo escribio un jovencisimo Alan Greespan...

Un hombre que claramente vendio su etica al establishment y a esos que se comenta que mueven los hilos. Decidio mamar del sistema y se convirtio en una herramienta de esos gobiernos..

Aqui os dejo esta joya, si no la conociais:

Alan Greenspan, Gold and Economic Freedom (1966)


----------



## Jebediah (10 Oct 2018)

Buenas,

No quisiera entorpecer esta conversación que va de lo más interesante, que me empapo cada día y cada noche me voy a la cama con algo nuevo aprendido, todo un lujo de foro para un iniciado como yo, pero me ha surgido una duda: 

Si en un momento dado, algún país que no fuera España llegara a una situación de hiperinflación, de esas que una barra de pan cuesta 100.000 u.m., ¿se podría viajar a ese país "a pasar una tarde de compras" con un puñado de MPs de nuestra despensa a cuestas? Quiero decir, ¿nos dejarían entrar en el país con oro en los bolsillos? ¿Hay algún límite de peso o cantidad en divisas para llevar MPs encima?

Lo dicho, me disculpen el parón del tema pero estaba con la mosca detrás de la oreja. :bla:

Un Saludo y gracias a todos por estas clases de inversión e historia :Aplauso:


----------



## Most (10 Oct 2018)

oliaras dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> No quisiera entorpecer esta conversación que va de lo más interesante, que me empapo cada día y cada noche me voy a la cama con algo nuevo aprendido, todo un lujo de foro para un iniciado como yo, pero me ha surgido una duda:
> 
> ...



Demasiadas cábalas e hipótesis, de todas formas Venezuela es un buen ejemplo, pero eso supongo que depende del "dictador" de turno. Hoy por hoy puede usted viajar con 10.000€ sin dar explicaciones, a partir de ahí hay que rendir cuentas.


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Paper Científico de Martin Gilens, Professor of Politics Princeton University, publicado en Academic Journal Perspectives on Politics, Volume 12, Issue 3, September 2014 , pp. 564-581
Testing Theories of American Politics: Elites, Interest Groups, and Average Citizens Martin Gilens and Benjamin I
https://www.cambridge.org/core/serv...ites_interest_groups_and_average_citizens.pdf

A modo de resumen concluye que en el país usano las élites económicas y sus lobbies están organizados de forma que los deseos y las preocupaciones de los ciudadanos prácticamente no tienen impacto en las políticas públicas, es decir que su significancia estadística es casi irrelevante


¡Algo se mueve ... USD CNY ... o moverá en breve ! 

Steven Mnuchin, secretario del Tesorodijo en una entrevista al Financial Times que el Tesoro estaba analizando muy cuidadosamente los problemas cambiarios y observó que el yuan había caído significativamente durante el año, agregó que quería discutir la moneda con Pekín como parte de las negociaciones comerciales. 

Steven Mnuchin: US "Will Make Sure" China Isn't Manipulating The Yuan | Zero Hedge

Día de hoy del mundo Solar con traducción libre y algo modificada
La analogía permanece intacta, hoy tenemos una pausa falsa, la mayoría de los inversores pueden pensar que el declive ha terminado; pero en breve comenzará el declive.


----------



## Leunam (10 Oct 2018)

Mi jefe se está empezando a asustar, me ha pasado este artículo de China:

Chinese Democracy #Bonilista


----------



## Most (10 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Most: Mire, todo esto que cuestiona ya se ha abordado en este hilo en el pasado y, la verdad, NO tengo ganas de repasar lo ya escrito y, si tiene interés, puede obtenerlo. Es tan simple como perder algo o mucho de tiempo...
> 
> De todas formas:
> 
> ...




No hombre, por dios, como tomarme a mal sus comentarios tan amables y con un léxico tan depurado, cautos y sobre todo, incontestables.

Por cierto, no están mal de precio las Desert eagle, las Maple leaf, las Philarmonicas...

https://goldenfront.ru/coins/

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Hace años coloqué en este hilo esa "joya" que has enlazado. Tampoco te pienses que Greenspan haya cambiado de opinión. Otra cosa es la que adoptó cuando fue Presidente de la FED. Y te dejo un buen ejemplo de lo que comento y es de finales de año, por tanto relativamente reciente...

Bueno, NO me deja enlazarlo, pero en esas declaraciones Greenspan se refería al Oro y Plata como auténtico DINERO...

# oliaras: Nosotros podemos hablar del AQUÍ Y AHORA, por tanto lo que nos pregunta es difícil de responder por cuanto desconocemos cuál sería la situación y la capacidad de maniobra que pudiéramos tener. Está claro que en una Hiperinflación NO sería NADA prudente salir con Oro FÍSICO, y también en según qué Divisas, por la frontera de forma "legal". En cualquier caso, NI las tierras divisoras entre países NI el mar suponen ningún impedimento. Es una simple cuestión de aguazar el ingenio si es que se diera esa situación.

# Charizato21: ¡Hombre! ya puestos: el Final del Mundo llegará algún día y por el "camino" también nos llegará a nosotros... Y de tus amigos "Solares" qué quieres que te diga... Por esa regla de tres, también yo puedo decir que el Oro doblará su precio más pronto que tarde, pero que NO tengo NI pajolera idea de cuándo será. En fin...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 20:10 ----------

Hola, Most: Ironías aparte, le agradezco su respuesta. Tampoco me coge en "fuera de juego"... Le diré porqué: En mis comentarios sobre Rusia me basé principalmente en los comentarios efectuados por Dimitry Balkovskiy y, sobre todo, el que hizo en "Casey Daily Dispatch" en Junio del 2014... Bien, le digo esto porque Balkovskiy era el editor del enlace que nos proporciona y que es un conocido profesional de MPs de Rusia.

Respecto a los precios observo que se han ACTUALIZADO y MUCHO, a pesar del diferencial del +5%, pero mucho más bajo que años atrás, aparte de que AHORA parece que, efectivamente, los rusos pueden acceder al Oro bullion extranjero, aunque supongo que Vd. ya sabe cuál es el sueldo medio en Rusia y, por lo tanto, ese Oro, al igual que en China, es para que lo adquieran los "ricos"... ¿No?

Como ya le comenté en mi anterior post, Most, en el año 2014 NO era así en Rusia, tal y como se comentó en este hilo e insisto que basado en lo dicho por Balkovskiy en los EE.UU. y recogido por varios medios de allí, incluido el que le he citado. De todas formas, por aquí ya se enlazó en su momento las declaraciones de Balkovskiy.

Que las cosas han cambiado, pues parece que SÍ, pero el ruso "normal" sigue sin poder comprar Oro... Y se lo digo sin la más mínima ironía. Perooooo ahora ya con toda la ironía del mundo: ¿Sabe "algo" de la FORTÍSIMA devaluación que lleva el Rublo en relación al USD, EUR en los últimos años? ¿Entiende también lo de CARÍSIMO? En fin...

Saludos.

Edito: Para MAYOR CLARIDAD...

Russian Bullion Dealer: Russians Arenâ€™t Into Goldâ€”Yetâ€”But Wait Until They Stampede – Casey Research


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Oct 2018)

Pues vuelve a mirar porque ahora mismo se ha recuperado a 1190.

Y vamos a seguir así por toda la eternidad.

Para mí que los bots entraron en bucle. Skynet debe estar tomando el control.


----------



## kawalimit (10 Oct 2018)

Most dijo:


> Por cierto, no están mal de precio las *Desert eagle*, las Maple leaf, las Philarmonicas...



En caso de mad max, un par de Desert Eagles y una docena de cajas de munición del 44 mag y que le den a todas las filarmónicas y maple del mundo 

PD.- Perdón por el offtopic, ya me callo ::


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Una simple pregunta, ¿es "normal" que el Oro NO se haya apenas inmutado con una caída del 4% en el S&P 500? Y las Bolsas americanas empiezan a "reaccionar" a la auténtica REALIDAD económico-financiera, aunque ya veremos si es algo meramente "puntual"...

Jajaja... Me echo unas CARCAJADAS a la Salud de los imbéciles que piensan que algunos lo somos por ver lo que está más CLARO que el AGUA... Es una simple cuestión de tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Una simple pregunta, ¿es "normal" que el Oro NO se haya apenas inmutado con una caída del 4% en el S&P 500?
> ...
> 
> Saludos.



Tampoco las oreras se han movido prácticamente al cierre cuando el oro ha llegado a 1.198,10 ergo Ergo Concluso in Contra Manicheus! lo que en román paladino vendría rematar que los Solaris estaban en lo cierto con su pronóstico de hoy 

""" La analogía permanece intacta, hoy tenemos una pausa falsa, la mayoría de los inversores pueden pensar que el declive ha terminado; pero en breve comenzará el declive. ""

SE ANUNCIA GRAN DECLIVE PARA MAÑANA Y DÍAS POSTERIORES


....

Fernando totalmente de acuerdo en lo que comentas, invitaría a aquellos foreros que no la conozcan visiten Zerohedge - Zero Hedge | On a long enough timeline the survival rate for everyone drops to zero - y leer los titulares de hoy. ( si hay dudas de la calidad de la información leer en Wikipedia que es eso de Zerohedge).

Realmente las noticias especialmente del día de hoy en Zerohedge aprueban, consienten, confirman ... lo que indicas "ver lo que está más CLARO que el AGUA."

Pero antes la puntilla final, rematar hasta el desaire, el gran declive


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Oct 2018)

Como que las oreras no se han movido si subieron casi todas al cierre? 

La que más pretium resources, una que tengo yo en cartera y que el día antes había caído un 9% después de reportar beneficios. Ya se sabe lo racional que es todo esto de los mercados. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LPMCL (11 Oct 2018)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> mirad que pasaje:
> 
> ...



Muchos Banqueros Centrales, cuando están en el cargo, misteriosamente olvidan sus posturas favorables al metal, para luego recuperarlas cuando ya no están en activo. Greenspan y Duisenberg son dos claros ejemplos.

En una entrevista reciente a Greenspan (después de dejar la FED) le preguntaron por su famosa frase en el clásico Gold and Economic Freedom que citas _“In the absence of the gold standard, there is no way to protect savings from confiscation through inflation. There is no safe store of value. If there were, the government would have to make its holding illegal, as was done in the case of gold” _

Su respuesta fue que no cambiaría una sola letra de esa frase y del libro

LOL


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: El pasado año ya os comentaba los problemas que Italia daría... Y ya está en ello...

- ¿Será Italia un nuevo Lehman Brothers?

La gente haría bien en volver a ser "previsora". Vienen "tiempos difíciles"...

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (11 Oct 2018)

*IN GOLD WE TRUST REPORT - INCREMENTUM october 2018*


https://news.goldcore.com/ie/wp-con...hartbook-In-Gold-we-Trust-2018-Oct.pdf?x78236


Por si alguien no se aclara con el inglés, dejo un traductor para el pdf.


Traductor de documentos online gratuito. Mantiene el diseño de tu documento (Word, PDF, Excel, PowerPoint, OpenOffice, texto)


.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Oct 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Como que las oreras no se han movido si subieron casi todas al cierre?
> 
> La que más pretium resources, una que tengo yo en cartera y que el día antes había caído un 9% después de reportar beneficios. Ya se sabe lo racional que es todo esto de los mercados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Si cierto lo que comentas, en concreto me refería con el comentario a las más grandes:

Barrick Gold (TSX: ABX , NYSE: ABX)
Newmont Mining (NYSE: NEM , TSX: NMC)
AngloGold Ashanti (NYSE: AU )
Kinross Gold (TSX: K , NYSE: KGC)
Goldcorp (TSX: G , NYSE: GG)
Newcrest Mining (ASX: NCM )
Agnico Eagle Mines (TSX: AEM)

Poco subieron y después del cierre, "after hours", casi todas bajaron


----------



## Mochuelo (11 Oct 2018)

Charitazo21 dixit:


> Si cierto lo que comentas, en concreto me refería con el comentario a las más grandes:
> 
> Barrick Gold (TSX: ABX , NYSE: ABX)
> Newmont Mining (NYSE: NEM , TSX: NMC)
> ...



El trueno sigue al relámpago. Ya hemos visto el fulgor del rayo, ahora veremos si nos alcanza el trueno y pronto veremos lllegar la tempestad.

PD off topic: El martes presencie una de las mayores tempestades que he visto en mi vida. Nunca vi tantos rayos seguidos, la métafora de lluvia a cántaros se queda corta. Apenas pude cruzar con el coche y llegar a casa. Una hora después empezaron a llegar las imagenes del agua arrasando las calles del pueblo que bordeo para ir y volver del trabajo y la carretera que cruzo cada día. Me libre por muy poco, otros no tuvieron tanta suerte llevamos al menos 10 muertos y varios desaparecidos, algunos de ellos conocidos, Dios los acoja en su seno.


----------



## WhiZoX (11 Oct 2018)

El Oro sube hoy con algo más de ganas (+1,60% a estas horas). Las mineras vienen en verde pre-market, parece que algo se empieza a mover.


_Edit a las 16:50_

Peleando por los 1220 y próxima parada a 1238 más pronto que tarde (IMHO).

Mineras como Barrick Gold y Goldcorp superando el +5%.

Gold Spikes Above $1200, Breaks Key Technical Resistance On Heavy 'Safe-Haven' Flows | Zero Hedge

P.d: Charitazo ¿cuánto cobras por "servicios de asesoramiento contrarian"?


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Oct 2018)

Charitazo es el mejor contrarian del mundo.

Hay tanto mérito en acertar siempre (algo que nadie ha logrado jamás) como en fallar siempre.


----------



## Most (11 Oct 2018)

kawalimit dijo:


> En caso de mad max, un par de Desert Eagles y una docena de cajas de munición del 44 mag y que le den a todas las filarmónicas y maple del mundo
> 
> PD.- Perdón por el offtopic, ya me callo ::




¡Ostrás!, jajajajaja.
Ni me había dado cuenta de la "desert eagle", es lo que tiene forear con multipantalla. 
No lo voy ni a editar, jajaja, que quede para los "anales".

P.S: Obviamente me refería a la "American eagle", pero mis dies para usted, que risas me he echado.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesantes subidas las que estamos viviendo en los MPs, especialmente relevante la del Oro, pero bueno seamos prudentes y es posible que mañana intenten darle algo de "vida" a las Bolsas y entonces podríamos tener una mejor "foto".

Por arriba, en el Oro, las resistencias las tenemos en los $1258,10 y los $1304,00. Y en la Plata las tenemos en los $14,855 y los $15,533. En ambos casos, es necesario que se batan las segundas resistencias para que se cambie el sesgo a alcista.

Y dejo un buen artículo, aunque un poco largo, pero vale la pena...

- Think You're Prepared For The Next Crisis? Think Again. | Peak Prosperity

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Oct 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Charitazo es el mejor contrarian del mundo.
> 
> Hay tanto mérito en acertar siempre (algo que nadie ha logrado jamás) como en fallar siempre.



contrarian predictor? Me gusta, buen eufemismo así evito lo de "peor pronosticador del foro"

El asunto de hoy es si se trata únicamente de una pausa en la fortaleza del USD y de una fuerte corrección del mercado Down Jones, Nasdaq, etc ayudada por el peloPanochismo, comentarios del tipo "un dólar fuerte no significa necesariamente todo lo bueno" y muchos otros a propósito de la FED y Jerome Powell, ayer tarde, que esta mañana ha matizado. 

Yo me posiciono en el escenario de no mbio de escenario, sólo un día de pausa.

Ya veremos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2018)

Hola, Mochuelo: He leído tu comentario y, la verdad, me alegro de que el "Destino" NO te alcanzará... Digo esto, porque en ocasiones podemos prepararnos para "X" situaciones, pero desde luego NO podemos abarcarlo todo y hay situaciones "Madmaxistas" que muchos no contemplan, pero son de lo más probable en un momento dado...

A eso me refería cuando citaba mi experiencia "Madmaxista"... Una vez que se han vivido, lo que sabes es que tu poder "controlador" es bastante mínimo.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (11 Oct 2018)

Hace poco tiempo que decidi ahorrar parte de mi dinero en MP, aunque llevaba tiempo convencido de que era la unica opcion sensata. La duda que me surge ahora es la relacion de oro/plata. Creo que la plata esta infravalorada y que a la larga su revalorizacion sera mayor, pero el oro... es oro. Que proporcion de oro/plata (en base al peso y no al precio) recomendais los que entendeis de eso? Se que es algo muy diacutible, solo quiero conocer su opinion. Graciasnde antebrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2018)

Hola, bonobo: El ratio Oro vs Plata nos dice que ésta está mucho más barata... Sin embargo, como bien dices, el Oro parte con la ventaja de ser un activo tier1, por tanto dinero LÍQUIDO casi de inmediato.

Ahora bien, yo sigo siendo muy "platero" y le doy a ésta mayor potencial, perooooo NO tengo NI idea de a qué plazo...

La ponderación a dedicar en cada uno de los dos MPs es muy personal. Entiendo que un 60% para el Oro y un 40% para la Plata sería lo más adecuado para perfiles "medios"... Para los más "especulativos" un 80% para la Plata y un 20% para el Oro. Y para los más "conservadores" a la inversa. También depende de qué capital se vaya a emplear: NO son lo mismo 3.000 Euros que 30.000 Euros y de ahí en adelante.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (11 Oct 2018)

Muchas gracias fernandojcg, siempre tengo su opinion en muy buena consideracion. Mi ratio segun su postura es muy especulativo, y lo asi me venia pareciendo a mi. Voy a sobreponderar el oro en mis compras. Soberanos y francos suizos. Que tal liras italianas? Y francos belgas?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Al ser neófito, lo mejor es que no se complique la vida. Deje de lado los Soberanos y opte por cualquiera de las que cita. Eso lo aconsejo en su momento el conforero Arbeyna. Le comento esto porque los Soberanos están siendo una de las monedas de Oro más falsificadas, bueno ya lo eran en su tiempo... De comprarlas, sólo en tiendas especializadas y solventes.

Saludos.


----------



## eversor (12 Oct 2018)

*monedas de oro*

Hola
¿Los 1/4 de onza de eagle, kruger, filarmonica o maple (todo en oro) tendrían algún problema?

gracias


----------



## LPMCL (12 Oct 2018)

Analizando las subidas de ayer, once the dust settled, hay cosas que no me gusta ver desde el deseo de una subida prolongada y sostenible del metal:

1. Brutal subida de las posiciones abiertas ayer; 27,691 Contratos. Y no son los week hands Managed Money (estos estaban cerrando cortos como locos), sino desgraciadamente los Commercials. Poniéndose cortos agresivamente contra todo bicho viviente, “proveyendo liquidez” (uno de los mejores eufemismos que se pueden encontrar por ahí)

2. La plata subió menos que el oro. No es el set up ideal. Quiere decir que la subida del oro es exclusivamente safe haven related. Es decir, cuando las cosas se tranquilicen, probablemente caiga con fuerza.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# eversor: Ningún problema. El Oro se paga por su contenido y NO por otras consideraciones. Lo que sucede es que algunos tenemos determinados "gustos", "manías" e incluso jugamos con algunos hechos históricos, que tampoco tienen porqué repetirse, a fin de cuentas el Sistema los conoce al igual que nosotros, pero bueno se hace lo que se puede...

# LPMCL: No sé... Vamos a esperar a ver qué nos "cuenta" el COT, al menos para saber qué tenían "pensado" al cierre del Martes. Está claro que la tendencia sigue siendo Bajista, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, pero el primero ha dado un buen paso hacia "adelante". Sin embargo, yo NO estoy encima de los "Mercados" y, por consiguiente, controlo mucho menos que tú. Y no te creas, que ya nos van bien tus comentarios, al menos son bastante "direccionales" y eso es de agradecer.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo el último COT y que sigue teniendo un sesgo alcista...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - October 12, 2018

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2018)

¿Descartable?

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php/noticias/geoestrategia/22726-ihacia-la-europa-de-los-seis

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo la portada...

The World in 2019

Desde luego, lo PINTA de color NEGRO AZABACHE...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (14 Oct 2018)

cuando el rio suena,,,,

Las autoridades podrán fijar corralitos de dos días a bancos inviables

puntualizo que la noticia no es lo que pueden hacer , eso ya lo sabemos de sobra por aquí , la historia es que lo cuenten en los medios de masas.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Oct 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Analizando las subidas de ayer, once the dust settled, hay cosas que no me gusta ver desde el deseo de una subida prolongada y sostenible del metal:
> 
> 1. Brutal subida de las posiciones abiertas ayer; 27,691 Contratos. Y no son los week hands Managed Money (estos estaban cerrando cortos como locos), sino desgraciadamente los Commercials. Poniéndose cortos agresivamente contra todo bicho viviente, “proveyendo liquidez” (uno de los mejores eufemismos que se pueden encontrar por ahí)



Publicado ayer enlazado desde Zerohedge, curiosamente supimos lo que sucedió mucho antes gracias a LPMCL

https://www.dollarcollapse.com/gold-short-squeeze-coming/

Respecto al inminente declive también hace referencia en el párrafo siguiente:

""Las posiciones especulativas cortas apenas han sido abolladas, como descubriremos el próximo viernes cuando se publique el informe COT que cubre la acción del jueves. Así que la verdadera compresión de oro aún está por venir.""

El último párrafo es para los que acumuláis, algo archiconocido, pero no está demás volverlo a repetir: 

"El oro es lo único que no se ha subido al territorio de la burbuja en los últimos años, lo que lo hace barato y por lo tanto, relativamente seguro. Combine esta minusvaloración con el hecho de que los metales preciosos han sido históricamente eL refugio seguro en tiempos de estrés geopolítico y financiero; existe una posibilidad real de que el capital global no solo se filtre sino que se derrame en este pequeño mercado (oro). Estas posiciones cortas en oro pasarán a los libros de historia"


----------



## Leunam (15 Oct 2018)

Buenas, ¿habéis visto la noticia de una rebaja en los pagos en metálico a 1.000 € si participa un profesional?

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/1090271-limite-pagos-efectivo-mil-euros.html

Saludos


----------



## L'omertá (15 Oct 2018)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, ¿habéis visto la noticia de una rebaja en los pagos en metálico a 1.000 € si participa un profesional?
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/1090271-limite-pagos-efectivo-mil-euros.html
> 
> Saludos



Creo que tenemos que dar el paso, el paso de dar consejos de inversión a consejos para directamente defraudar y escapar del Estado.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Relevante...

- Warning shot? China sells US Treasury bonds amid trade war

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Relevante...
> 
> - Warning shot? China sells US Treasury bonds amid trade war
> 
> Saludos.



Hoy un día ciertamente complicado, apagando enormes fuegos ... 

... Steve Mnuchin indicó también "no está perdiendo el sueño", sobre las afirmaciones de que Beijing podría deshacerse de sus tenencias masivas de bonos del Tesoro de los EE. UU., lo que elevaría las tasas de interés del dólar ...

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...1690&redirect=false&contributor=Bullion+Vault


...
A la espera de los 1000$ en este auténtico teatro del absurdo que es el mercado del oro (lectura recomendada publicaciones del Gold Antitrust Action Committee) 
Esperando a Godot: "Tragicomedia en dos actos"
Ya visto el primero, espero en breve ver el segundo, la gran caída.

No hacer ni caso al comentario anterior aquellos que lo poseen:
- para ayudar con la diversificación de la cartera
- como cobertura contra el valor decreciente del papel moneda
- un seguro, siempre podrán obtener efectivo al venderlo


----------



## el juli (16 Oct 2018)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, ¿habéis visto la noticia de una rebaja en los pagos en metálico a 1.000 € si participa un profesional?
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/1090271-limite-pagos-efectivo-mil-euros.html
> 
> Saludos



O sea, yo voy al Media Markt a comprarme un televisor de 1.100€ , y el Estado ME IMPIDE pagar con el dinero que nos imponen (dinero de curso legal).

Si esto no es una dictadura, le falta poco

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 08:55 ----------




L'omertá dijo:


> Creo que tenemos que dar el paso, el paso de dar consejos de inversión a consejos para directamente defraudar y escapar del Estado.



No sé si defraudar, pero escapar del Estado en la medida de lo posible, sin duda.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2018)

Hola, el juli: Yo NO soy partidario de defraudar al Estado, porque a fin de cuentas TODOS queremos unos servicios tan necesarios como Sanidad, Educación, orden público, etc., etc. En fin, un Estado de "Derecho" y eso requiere de unos determinados impuestos, tanto si gusta como si no, pero otra cosa muy distinta es que uno intente "rebelarse" para que se gestionen MUCHO MEJOR los recursos y también que busquemos "alternativas" para asegurar parcial o totalmente nuestro Patrimonio... Eso implica agudizar el "ingenio", que para eso tenemos la "bombilla" en el "tarro". NO para malgastarla en un montón de gilipolleces.

Además, los Gobiernos actúan en función de las "recetas" que emanan de organismos internacionales (FMI, BM, etc.), Bancos Centrales y detrás de ellos, entre "bambalinas", los auténticos "agentes" que cortan el bacalao... es decir, grandes entidades financieras y, sobre todo, las Corporaciones más gigantescas.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Oct 2018)

el juli dijo:


> No sé si defraudar, pero escapar del Estado en la medida de lo posible, sin duda.



No hablo ya de defraudar, que flaco consejo sería no respetar la Ley, pero desde luego que el ciudadano tenía que conocer absolutamente todos los entresijos y mecanismos del estado para, dentro de la legalidad, pagar lo mínimo posible.

Es que esto ya excede el robo, el control, la opresión... una cosa es recaudar y otra que vivan a costa de tu trabajo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2018)

SÍ, L' omertá. se debe respetar la Ley... pero ésta también debería respetar a los ciudadanos que creen en ella y la sustentan a través de sus impuestos.

El problema de FONDO es el absurdo ALCANTARILLADO en que se ha convertido el Estado y donde el CLIENTELISMO ha hecho y está haciendo MUCHO DAÑO. Lamentablemente, muy difícil de solucionar, máxime cuando la gente sigue "maravillada" con los "fuegos de artificio" que genera el Sistema... Y el puto móvil ¡que NO falte my God!

Lo dicho: que cada cual intente sacar el mejor provecho a sus "dineros" y, sobre todo, cuanto menos estén dentro del Sistema financiero, ¡MUCHO MEJOR!

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (16 Oct 2018)

Tal y como estan las cosas, defraudar a hacienda no me parece inmoral. Subvenciones para mil mamandurrias, para alimentar redes clientares y promocionar la inmigracion ilegal etc. Asumo que a este pais, y a europa, le queda poco para caer. Tomar medidas para no contribuir a tanta mierda, deberia estar bien visto.


----------



## kikepm (16 Oct 2018)

L'omertá dijo:


> que flaco consejo sería no respetar la Ley
> 
> Es que esto ya excede el robo, el control, la opresión... una cosa es recaudar y otra que vivan a costa de tu trabajo.



Te contradices.

O permites que vivan a costa de tu trabajo, o no respetas la ley.

Pensar que puedes vivir de tu esfuerzo sin que te exploten vilmente y cumpliendo las leyes es de una candidez extrema.

El cumplimiento de la ley no es un fin en si mismo, no nos hace más virtuosos ni produce una mayor integración y cohesión social, no produce sociedades menos violentas per se.

Es exactamente AL REVÉS. La ley debe estar SIEMPRE al servicio de la sociedad, debe ser una herramienta cuyo objetivo es evitar el conflicto, desterrando los privilegios y desigualdades, mediante el máximo acercamiento a la ley natural.

Cuando la ley se hace compleja, sujeta a excepciones, condicionada por quien la dicta, hace cumplir y a quien se aplica, cuando las tasas, los tipos y los porcentajes se deciden arbitraria y unilateralmente, cuando se prohibe a unos pero no a otros, entonces la ley sirve exclusivamente al privilegio y al saqueo de los que manejan la maquinaria del estado.

En estos casos, es una obligación moral no respetarla. De la misma manera que estamos obligados moralmente a defendernos matando a un agresor violento, si ello fuera necesario.


Pensar que la ley es algo más que lo que acabo de describir, es tener un punto de vista litteralmente totalitario. Con el estado como fin último de todas las cosas.

Y un mal argumento para los gobiernos de todos los colores, que pretenden con la exigencia de su cumplimiento una obediencia ciega.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2018)

Jejeje... kikepm, más que liberal pareces anarquista...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (16 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Jejeje... kikepm, más que liberal pareces anarquista...
> 
> Saludos.



Mi pensamiento juvenil siempre fue bastante libertario, en un sentido emocional e intuitivo. Luego leyendo y entendiendo la realidad, me hice liberal en un sentido clásico, desde hace unos 5 años mi pensamiento es totalmente anarquista, creo que el estado es la causa principal de todos los males, y que las personas cuando se asocian y comercian libremente producen un resultado claramente superior al resultado que produe el estado, incluso el liberal (Suiza o USA originalmente).

LA gente debe despertar por si misma y eliminar de su mente el mito del estado. Pero no es tarea fácil, nacemos y crecemos en un entorno estatalizado, que progona por todos los medios sus bondades, propaganda y educación pública mediante.

Saludos


----------



## L'omertá (16 Oct 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Te contradices.
> 
> O permites que vivan a costa de tu trabajo, o no respetas la ley.
> 
> ...



La replica me supone invertir un tiempo que no tengo, así que sintiéndolo mucho, me limitaré a Trapear;

"Bueno, pues molt bé"

un afectuoso abrazo.


----------



## MIP (16 Oct 2018)

In surprise move, Central Bank of Hungary announces 10-fold jump in its gold reserves - Ronan Manly


----------



## AHOREITOR (16 Oct 2018)

MIP dijo:


> In surprise move, Central Bank of Hungary announces 10-fold jump in its gold reserves - Ronan Manly





Interesante que trascienda al ciudadano esa información . 
Que no hace más que constatar que vamos por el sendero correcto, gracias por compartirla 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Oct 2018)

MIP dijo:


> In surprise move, Central Bank of Hungary announces 10-fold jump in its gold reserves - Ronan Manly



Habrá más razones, pero supongo que va a favor de la estrategia de Orban para sacar a Hungría de la UE. Siempre hubiera apostado que Europa se rompería por el sur y parece que va a ser el norte quien tome la iniciativa.

En zerohedge ...

... Reuters informa que los datos actualizados del FMI muestran que Polonia continuó incrementando sus compras de oro en septiembre de 2018 ...

... Austria, ha pasado los últimos 3 años repatriando 140 toneladas de su oro del Banco de Inglaterra en Londres y casi ha completado esta operación. 

... y la tendencia es clara ... en palabras del banco central húngaro, "el oro todavía se considera uno de los activos más seguros del mundo".

Hungarian Central Bank Stuns, Announces 10-Fold Jump In Gold Reserves | Zero Hedge


----------



## el juli (17 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, el juli: Yo NO soy partidario de defraudar al Estado, porque a fin de cuentas TODOS queremos unos servicios tan necesarios como Sanidad, Educación, orden público, etc., etc. En fin, un Estado de "Derecho" y eso requiere de unos determinados impuestos, tanto si gusta como si no, pero otra cosa muy distinta es que uno intente "rebelarse" para que se gestionen MUCHO MEJOR los recursos y también que busquemos "alternativas" para asegurar parcial o totalmente nuestro Patrimonio... Eso implica agudizar el "ingenio", que para eso tenemos la "bombilla" en el "tarro". NO para malgastarla en un montón de gilipolleces.
> 
> Además, los Gobiernos actúan en función de las "recetas" que emanan de organismos internacionales (FMI, BM, etc.), Bancos Centrales y detrás de ellos, entre "bambalinas", los auténticos "agentes" que cortan el bacalao... es decir, grandes entidades financieras y, sobre todo, las Corporaciones más gigantescas.
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente, pero como decía Juan de Mariana, el Estado debe tener legitimidad, y cuando los impuestos empiezan a ser confiscatorios, el Estado pierde la legitimidad. Sólo es un apunte para la reflexión, ahí lo dejo.

Sobre quién corta el bacalao, coincido con usted, no tengo ninguna duda

---------- Post added 17-oct-2018 at 08:33 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> Habrá más razones, pero supongo que va a favor de la estrategia de Orban para sacar a Hungría de la UE. Siempre hubiera apostado que Europa se rompería por el sur y parece que va a ser el norte quien tome la iniciativa.
> 
> En zerohedge ...
> 
> ...



Un tema muy interesante.

Nosotros debemos de tener telarañas en las cámaras del Banco de España en Cibeles..... ¿somos más listos que nadie? lo dudo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2018)

Hola, el juli: Le entiendo perfectamente, de hecho hasta hace relativamente poco NO me ha importado pagar impuestos, pero ya en mis dos últimas declaraciones del IRPF intenté buscar lo máximo para intentar que me saliera lo más favorable posible, algo que es de lo más legítimo, pero que quizás hasta ahora había descuidado en demasía.

Sin embargo, también le digo una cosa: en el momento en que el Estado NO recaude para su mínimo sustento, las consecuencias de ello van a ser nefastas para TODOS o al menos para aquellos que NO tienen el suficiente Patrimonio LÍQUIDO para iniciar una nueva vida en otro país... Y le aseguro que ESO ES ASÍ. Tengo los suficientes conocimientos históricos para saber cómo acaban estas cosas.

Además, si estamos así en buena parte la "culpa" la tenemos nosotros. En España, a la hora de votar, NO se mira más que la "tendencia", es decir si es "azulona", "rojiza" y "otras" no menos variopintas... Aquí, casi NADIE piensa en el bien del país, sino en otras épocas que pertenecen al pasado y que NO deberían repetirse, a pesar de lo que añoren al respecto algunos MAL NACIDOS... Y así es IMPOSIBLE. De todas formas, esta descomposición NO es propia de nuestro país y es un mal que se está extendiendo por buena parte del mundo.

Y dejo un buen artículo de Moisés Romero y que es extrapolable a lo que he comentado...

Las vacas sagradas ya no pacen tranquilas. ¡Ya no hay intocables! | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (17 Oct 2018)

Para mí el problema es el siguiente:

El problema del Estado se entiende si conocemos *la teoría de la agencia*.

La cuestión es que quienes nos gobiernan no miran por el bien del Estado (entendiendo como tal el conjunto de los ciudadanos), sino que miran por sus propios intereses personales o de los lobbies que pulular alrededor del poder.

Recuerdo que una amiga tuvo un novio noruego.... y el padre del novio era ministro en Noruega. La cuestión es que allí llegaban a ministros algunos profesionales que estaban en la empresa privada. Se pasaban 4 años de ministros perdiendo pasta, pero haciendo lo que creían que era mejor para su país. No eran políticos profesionales. En Suiza también es así en muchos casos, por lo que tengo entendido.

Rajoy perdió una ocasión de oro, para haber estado 4 años "haciendo lo que había que hacer" y haberse ido.

Mientras que algunos piensen que "el dinero público no es de nadie".... mal vamos.... necesitamos gestores que gestionen el dinero público como si fuera su propio dinero para evitar los múltiples despilfarros que sufrimos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2018)

Hola, el Juli: Vd. me está hablando de países que se encuentran a "años luz" de nosotros... En Noruega o en Suiza la política se utiliza para servir a sus ciudadanos y NO para sus intereses particulares.

Es más, cuando hablamos de FISCALIDAD tendríamos que ser muy cuidadosos... Mire, el Juli, yo recuerdo hace bastantes años que en Suecia las multas de tráfico se pagaban en función de los ingresos que se tenían, es decir que NO eran iguales para todo el mundo y eso es lo que sería JUSTO. Allí, en ese país, NADIE se plantea el pago de los impuestos, al igual que en Noruega o en Suiza, más bien al contrario. Si hay que subirlos se suben...

Perooooo ya le digo que estamos muy lejos de esos estándares, empezando por una Ciudadanía que está más que acostumbrada al "choriceo", es decir que se dá como algo casi "normal"...

Bueno, de Rajoy prefiero NO decir NADA. Para mí el peor Presidente del Gobierno, junto a Zapatero, que ha tenido España, pero NO voy a entrar a debatir al respecto, ya que echaría mano de los "números" y éstos NO dejan lugar a dudas...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (17 Oct 2018)

El Estado es realmente una "empresa" en la que "no hace falta" ganar dinero.

Cualquiera que haya visto balances se ha dado cuenta que toda empresa tiene unos costes estructurales (financiero, IT, RRHH, seguridad, limpieza, alquiler de oficinas, prevención de riesgos laborales, transporte) y luego unos generadores de valor (proceso productivo en el sentido amplio de la palabra, marketing y comercial). Es evidente que si los costes estructurales superan la generación de valor....las cosas no andan nada pero que nada bien. 
Esto puede ocurrir por muchas razones y normalmente es función de dos variables. 
-Por un lado posiblemente falta de competitividad en la creación de valor, modelo de fabricación obsoleto, pobre marketing, gestión cortoplacista en extremo o incapacidad para diseñar planes complejos a medio-largo plazo (mediocridad de la dirección).
-Por otro lado: excesiva dimensión de la estructura en relación a la generación de valor, estructura interna muy interconectada que la hace frágil a impactos no previstos del exterior o valores de empresa caducos, superficiales o directamente inexistentes.

Si además de eso, la señal de la información que llega del interior y del exterior es tratada deficientemente hace que "los remedios" incluso a corto plazo (ya de por sí reactivos) sean también equivocados con lo que complican aún más si cabe cualquier atisbo de predecir un comportamiento futuro a base de invertir recursos "inmovilizados" en bienes que, en el mejor de los casos son totalmente inútiles y en el peor lastran aún más las cuentas de los siguientes años (esto va desde incrementar innecesariamente la inversión en estructura de la propia empresa hasta proyectos o decisiones descabellados). Lo peor es que además no se aprende de los errores y los procesos causa-efecto anteriores se obvian en el mejor de los casos.

Lo único "bueno" es que "la empresa" es que no puede quebrar incluso a pesar de todo lo anterior. Pero sí que puede endeudarse. Y quién paga? La generación de valor porque como su propio nombre indica está ahí precisamente para eso. Para generar recursos.
Lo malo es que la generación de valor se agota lentamente al calor de la falta de competitividad y de la mediocridad de los líderes normalmente "criados" en estructura con esa mentalidad sesgada y "visión" inmovilista.

Que a los generdaores de valor, Dios nos coja confesados y con oro/plata a ser posible.


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Oct 2018)

Desde enero de 2011 la empresa ha pasado de 29$ a 361$, se ha revalorizado más de un 1000%

También he creído que esto podía ser algo con futuro cuando en Madrid han empezado a producir ... pero después de leer esto en Zerohedge mi opinión ha cambiado: 

Blain: The Netflix "Ponzi" Math Does Not Make Sense | Zero Hedge 

El éxito comercial de Nexflix en este trimestre fue atraer 7 millones de nuevos suscriptores y gastar $7 mil millones en nuevos programas. ¿Están pagando estos suscriptores 1000$ por trimestre? ¿Es eso un modelo?: Gastar miles de millones para obtener millones de suscriptores ... el mercado de valores lo ama, el precio de las acciones sube y todos enormemente felices.

Supongo que esto funciona si Netflix puede seguir gastando cada vez más en nuevos suscriptores mientras que los suscriptores existentes lo pagan. En algún punto supongo que se romperá ...¿Ponzi?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Yo no sé si lo de Netflix es un sin sentido o más bien una CODICIA "simplona"... Con un PER 145, qué MIERDA esperan de esa empresa en el futuro. Está claro que es objeto de ESPECULACIÓN y NADA MÁS. Ahí NO existe ningún valor "oculto" y NO hay que ser "inteligente" para darse cuenta de ello.

En fin, la dejo para los más INSENSATOS... Total, habrá un momento que los mercados de valores estadounidenses acabarán cayendo y FUERTE. Mientras, continuará el puto Casino en torno a los mismos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para los más "oreros"...

The 7-Year Bear Market Phase for Gold Is Over

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (18 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, el juli: Yo NO soy partidario de defraudar al Estado, porque a fin de cuentas TODOS queremos unos servicios tan necesarios como Sanidad, Educación, orden público, etc., etc.



En un Sistema monetario 100% fiat, el límite de creación de dinero por parte de los gobiernos es infinito. Los impuestos no tienen nada que ver con recaudar dinero para cubrir los servicios que mencionas. Se cubren con deuda. De hecho, no habría que oscurecer la necesidad presupuestaria para estos servicios detrás de la recaudación tributaria.

Los impuestos tienen principalmente 3 objetivos:


Instrumento de política fiscal para estabilizar el poder de compra de una determinada moneda. aka mantener la pantomima, por ejemplo ahora mismo con Salvini. Pretendiendo que se controla el déficit, que detrás de una moneda se recauda y ésta se respalda con ingresos tributarios… LOL. Para que el mercado no considere que el EUR y otras monedas son barra libre; que lo son.
Hacer creer que existe una distribución de la riqueza: la famosa progresividad de los tramos impositivos. Cuanto más ganas más pagas etc… la realidad siendo distinta: un autónomo esta con el agua al cuello y SICAV de millones ok. (pura pantomima again)
Favorecer o penalizar determinados sectores: si contaminas te subo impuestos etc… O sea, otra vez, los impuestos principalmente como herramienta para dar palos aquí y allá, dar ventajas a éste o aquel… no como método de financiación de servicios.

Los impuestos son la herramienta del poder para decidir quién y cuánto. El estado de bienestar va a cargo de deuda.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 11:16 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Cuando la ley se hace compleja, sujeta a excepciones, condicionada por quien la dicta, hace cumplir y a quien se aplica, cuando las tasas, los tipos y los porcentajes se deciden arbitraria y unilateralmente, cuando se prohibe a unos pero no a otros, entonces la ley sirve exclusivamente al privilegio y al saqueo de los que manejan la maquinaria del estado



Glass steagall 37 paginas
Dodd-Frank 2'300 paginas…


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Para los más "oreros"...
> 
> The 7-Year Bear Market Phase for Gold Is Over
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas tardes: Para los más "oreros"... la visión opuesta

"el gran declive en puertas", publicado ayer

Determining the Outlook for Mining Stocks? Look Deeper Than Others.


----------



## antorob (18 Oct 2018)

Esta pasando desapercibida la gran caída de la bolsa china. Lleva una caída del 30% desde Febrero.

Ademas la famosa correlacion en cuanto a la debilidad del par oro-yuan también ha desaparecido. El precio del oro ha rebotado mientras que la depreciación del yuan prosigue su camino.

Por fin el oro esta siendo valor refugio ante las caídas en bolsa y bonos. 

Por otro lado siguen floreciendo los gurus que predican el apocalipsis, con la toma de protección que ello implica.Asi es difícil ver desplomes, al menos en este 2018.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# LPMCL: Podemos "argumentar" lo que queramos, pero desde SIEMPRE se han pagado impuestos... ¿Me puedes decir un período histórico en que NO haya sido así? 

Ciertamente, en la actualidad vivimos unos tiempos MUY EXTRAÑOS, donde el "dinero" existe de forma muy artificial, menos en nuestros bolsillos y que dura lo que dura... dada la Inflación que está soportando el ciudadano que paga "RELIGIOSAMENTE" sus impuestos...

Y como te decía, LPMCL, ya se pagaban impuestos antes de que existieran los Bancos Centrales y todo este Sistema Ponzi... a fin de cuentas, éste último es tan viejo como las "judías con chorizo".

Lo que NO quita para que desease un EQUILIBRIO en los impuestos que pagamos y que fueran BIEN GESTIONADOS, pero me parece que ese es un "Sueño" y que, por lo tanto, NUNCA se cumplirá.

# antorob: Recuerdo que, recientemente, en un debate justamente con LPMCL le indicaba lo mismo que tú nos comentas ahora, es decir que las Bolsas chinas están emprendiendo el camino de "regreso" o se están "desinflando"... que es lo MISMO.

¿El 2018? NO, no lo creo, pero ya se han puesto los CIMIENTOS... Espera el próximo año 2019 y ya hablaremos. 

Respecto al Oro, yo también pienso que lo está haciendo BIEN y es una simple cuestión de tiempo el que se dirija hacia los $1400 y allí ya veremos lo qué sucede... perooooo si todo sigue como ahora me parece que los máximos los puede superar en el 2020...

Quizás, antorob, sea la Plata la que más me está sorprendiendo negativamente... Y eso que en breve volveré a comprar, debe ser mi sino...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2018)

Hola, de nuevo...

Os dejo un buen artículo y que va en la línea comentada por antorob...

Did The PBOC Just Lose Control? One Chart Says 'Yes' | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (18 Oct 2018)

En tiempos de Franco casi no se pagaban impuestos, he leído que la presión fiscal era del 17%. El truco estaba en que se imprimía moneda de la nada y con ello la inflación era elevada.
Ahora la presión fiscal entre directa e indirecta es mayor al 50% y se sigue imprimiendo aunque en teoría es en de ida y vuelta en forma de deuda.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Yo viví el Franquismo y qué quiere que le diga... pero con Franco se vivía mucho peor, aunque se pagaban la mitad de impuestos que ahora. Lo que el Franquismo obvio claramente fue exigir a los que más tenían...

Por otro lado, uno vivió unas fuertes devaluaciones de la Peseta. La más dolorosa fue la de 1977 (-24,87% vs USD). ¿Tienes idea de lo que supuso para muchos ahorradores?

En realidad, yo creo que en el Sistema franquista, que en buena parte fue una autarquía, NO se logró implantar un modelo fiscal con "cara y ojos", pero esa fue una de sus muchas ineficiencias y que explican también nuestro atraso en relación a la media europea... Eso no quita para que el "choriceo" de los políticos de esa época fuera mucho menor que el de ahora y es que lo que vivimos en la actualidad es sencillamente 
INSOPORTABLE.

También, FranMen, aquellos tiempos NO se pueden comparar con los actuales. ¿Quiénes eran entonces Japón y los Estados Unidos? Pues, muy lejos de los ZOMBIES de ahora. ¿Y qué decir de la Deuda mundial?

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (18 Oct 2018)

Seguimos para bingo, Rusia, Turquía, Japón y la India se unen a China en deshacerse de dólares Russia liquidates nearly all its holdings of US debt & invests money in gold

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 23:52 ----------

——-
Lo que quería decir es que, aparte de robar con los impuestos, hay otras formas de exprimir al pueblo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Yo lo que quería decirle es que SIEMPRE, pero SIEMPRE se ha exprimido al pueblo con impuestos, ya fueran directos, indirectos, arbitrarios, etc. 

Mire, FranMen, yo recuerdo unos tiempos con Franco en que los alimentos tenían unos precios "imposibles" para la MAYORÍA de la gente.

Quizás, aunque tampoco lo puedo afirmar categóricamente, fuera en los primeros años del Nacismo donde los impuestos del pueblo alemán eran más "racionales" y lo digo a nivel histórico. SÍ, ya sé que eso puede no gustar, pero uno ha leído y mucho...

Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Oct 2018)

¿ no tenía que bajar con fuerza el oro ?...mi gozo en un pozo...


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Oct 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ no tenía que bajar con fuerza el oro ?...mi gozo en un pozo...



A la larga, todo sube y todo baja. Lo importante es saber cuando.

Para reclamaciones aquí,

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?p=23031805

Siempre hay una gráfica que diga lo que interesa a nuestra inversión


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Oct 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ no tenía que bajar con fuerza el oro ?...mi gozo en un pozo...



Yo estoy a la espera del ocaso del oro, cuando su altura llegue no a cero como el Sol, sino a 1000, pasando de positiva a súpernegativa. Es pertinente esta metonimia, el ocaso, dado que la información viene del Sol, de los Solares. 

*HOY MISMO DECLIVE*

La ruptura en oro ha sido un desarrollo alcista en el corto plazo, pero el rally que deberíamos ver en base a él, ya tendría que haber tenido lugar. Esto es especialmente significativo en la sesión del lunes. 

El índice de USD ahora está justo en el máximo de octubre anterior y muy cerca del máximo de septiembre. Una ruptura decisiva por encima de estos máximos podría ser suficiente para desencadenar una reacción sustancial en los PM. Si vemos este tipo de ruptura y los PM no reaccionan, podría ser un indicio de que las acciones de oro, plata y minería pueden necesitar una corrección más alta antes de reanudar su tendencia bajista. Por ahora, la perspectiva sigue siendo bajista.

Hoy podría ser el día: Con el índice USD en sus máximos anteriores, final de semana y el platino casi en su nivel más bajo desde 2016 en términos de precios de cierre semanales.


....

Un texto imprescindible, publicado hace minutos en Zerohedge:
¿China ha levantado finalmente su pulgar para el oro?

Has China Finally Lifted Its Thumb Off Of Gold? | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: De momento, lo que está CLARO es que el Índice del Dólar NO ha podido batir los 96,22 marcados el pasado 5 de Agosto... SÍ, está ahí a pocos "pasos", pero teniéndolo todo a favor hasta ahora hay lo que hay...

No sé, Charizato21, pero deberías preguntar a tus "Solares" si no se han equivocado de mes, año... porque no se atisba un cambio tan radical como ya "anunciaste" hace bastantes días.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Oct 2018)

Bueno tampoco quiero que se hunda...que baje algo para pillar...


----------



## kawalimit (20 Oct 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> En un Sistema monetario 100% fiat, el límite de creación de dinero por parte de los gobiernos es infinito. Los impuestos no tienen nada que ver con recaudar dinero para cubrir los servicios que mencionas. Se cubren con deuda. De hecho, no habría que oscurecer la necesidad presupuestaria para estos servicios detrás de la recaudación tributaria.
> 
> Los impuestos tienen principalmente 3 objetivos:
> 
> ...



Esta "revelación" de LPMCL ha hecho surgir un montón de interrogantes dentro de mi cabeza. Vaya por delante que soy un completo desconocedor de las ciencias económicas y tal vez es simplemente mi falta de conocimientos lo que me impide comprender cómo funciona el mundo a este nivel; espero que me podáis proporcionar algunas respuestas (y perdonad por desviarme bastante del tema del hilo):

Partiendo de la base de que el dinero fiat está basado únicamente en la "confianza" y de que los Bancos Centrales (los "garantes" de todo este tinglado) tienen el monopolio de emisión del mismo... ¿cómo demonios se puede luchar contra este sistema que puede proveer -a discreción y sin ninguna contrapartida más allá de unos apuntes contables que no tienen ningún significado material- aquello que todos desean (dinero fiat) a todo aquel que se encuentre dentro del mismo?. Es maquiavélicamente perfecto: ¡un sistema que se retroalimenta a sí mismo!. La única forma de romperlo es haciendo que los individuos que están dentro de dicho sistema (básicamente el 100% de la población) dejaran de desear fiat, lo cual parece altamente improbable. Incluso los que estamos en este reducto y que creemos en el oro como el verdadero dinero seguimos "deseando" fiat (en cierto modo porque no nos queda más remedio, al ser el medio de pago que conoce y acepta el resto de individuos dentro del sistema).

Entonces, desde mi ignorancia... ¡¿el mundo se puede seguir endeudando hasta el infinito sin ningún problema, basta con darle más fiat salido de la nada al que se quiera salir del "redil"?! ¿Por qué habrían de reclamar esa "deuda" los Bancos Centrales -y generar una hecatombe financiera- si a éstos en realidad no les afecta en modo alguno que se les devuelva? ¿La tarea de los Bancos Centrales es simplemente decidir en cada momento a quién le dan y cuánto? ¿Qué sentido tiene que los Bancos centrales formalicen préstamos, establezcan tipos de interés y toda la parafernalia financiera cuando pueden generar todo el dinero que quieran?. ¿Qué sentido tiene sangrar a impuestos al ciudadano? ¿Simplemente mantenernos dentro de una ilusión en la que debemos trabajar por "nada" en realidad, sólo para que el sistema se siga retroalimentando? ¿Nos tienen 6 meses al año trabajando sólo para mantener una ilusión (para pagar unos impuestos que no tienen razón de exisitir)? A cada pregunta que me hago más perverso me parece todo... ¿De verdad esto es tan simple (y a la vez tan retorcido) o hay algo que se me escapa?


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Oct 2018)

Para aclarar mi último post voy a explicar como veo yo esto del análisis técnico, en el que no creo y del que entiendo poco, pero que considero imprescindible para el inversor y que se puede aplicar además a todos los aspectos de la realidad física y psicológica que se nos ocurran, incluso al mismo curso vital.

Yo, para todas las inversiones que hago, últimamente solo mineras, que por cierto me han ofrecido sustanciosas ganancias estos días, hago una gráfica en la que trazo dos paralelas, una de subida y otra de bajada. Como en la vida misma, no hay una empresa que haya estado siempre en subida, ni tampoco en bajada.

Así pues, dependiendo de en que fecha inicie la gráfica, puedo interpretar que mi inversión está en proceso de subida o de bajada. 

Por ejemplo, el oro. Si empiezo a trazar mis paralelas en enero de 2016 veo claramente que el oro está subiendo. Si empiezo en julio de 2016 está en fuerte bajada. Si escojo diciembre de 2016 está en subida y si lo hago en abril de 2018 está bajando. 

En cuanto a mi vida personal, si empiezo a juzgar mi trayectoria sexual desde la niñez, estoy en números muy positivos, pero si pienso en la veintena ha sido una trayectoria descendente, con una bull trap a partir de los cuarenta y una vuelta a la normalidad a partir de los cincuenta.

Osea, que el que no se consuela es porque no quiere y, como decía el otro, a largo plazo, todos muertos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2018)

Hola, kawalimit: He estado escribiendo una respuesta más o menos larga, pero esta web funciona tan bien que NO me lo ha publicado, así que volveré a hacer un resumen...

Mire, kawalimit, seguramente LPCML le dará una respuesta mucho más "ortodoxa", fuera de la Economía clásica (ésta ya NO sirve...), pero le diré que los Bancos Centrales están dirigidos por unos "guardianes" que serían el equivalente a unos "monos" que juegan con cerillas dentro de un "polvorín"...

Y entenderá mejor lo que le comento si lee el siguiente artículo...

¿Puede un Banco Central declararse insolvente o quebrar?

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (20 Oct 2018)

Kawalimit. Cuando, hace 10 años, entre en burbuja pregunté en varios hilos , si había tanta deuda, quién era el acreedor. Nadie supo darme una explicación.
Ya puse antes que antes del euro, el estado español se dedicaba a fabricar dinero, esto producía devaluaciones e inflación. Por qué ahora no? Porque ahora se imprime en forma de deuda, es decir, que, en teoría, se devolverá en el futuro. Pero no es tan fácil, es imposible, revertir el círculo una vez inflado como está ahora. 
Como es a nivel global, no hay devaluación de una moneda con otra. Todos han entrado al trapo de USA.
Pero hay otro truco, el endeudamiento es para toda la población pero algunos se benefician. Imagínate una empresa que pide un préstamo para funcionar, de ese préstamo el 50% se lo quedan los directivos por lo que tienen que pedir otro préstamo para realmente funcionar, la empresa se va endeudando cada vez más y a los trabajadores se les hacen cada vez más ajustes, el producto cada vez es más defectuoso, llega un momento en que la empresa no puede pagar los intereses y quiebra.
Pero hay otro truco: los intereses negativos, con ellos se puede seguir endeudando, ad infinitud? Pues en teoría sí. Pero en realidad, unos pocos se van haciendo con todo y el sistema se va gangrenado hasta que la población empobrecida dice basta. Poco a poco todo funciona peor y llega un momento en que incluso hay hambre, ese es el punto de inflexión. En un pueblo culto sería antes: cuando los servicios empiezan a ser deficientes, pero como somos una panda de animales llegaremos al hambre.
Si te das cuenta, en estos años hay un deterioro progresivo de los servicios. Las primaveras árabes no fueron para derrocar a los dictadores que ya estaban años siendo aceptados, si no por el aumento del precio del trigo, por hambre.
Mira España: las infraestructuras, sanidad, seguridad... Incluso los gobiernos: independentistas, aumento de partidos políticos, cambios de gobierno... Ya empieza el hambre pero todavía afecta a una proporción pequeña de la población. Mira Venezuela, está en ello, aún así el proceso necesita muchos años.
Otro problema son las materias primas que no se multiplican tan fácilmente como el dinero y que cada vez tocan a repartir entre más.
Son muchas cosas en un post y ni soy un experto ni he profundizando, así que corregidme pero no me masacréis.


----------



## el mensa (20 Oct 2018)

Pues mira, para ser un profano en la materia lo he entendido. Y coincido plenamente en la evolución social que postulas.


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2018)

Veo que algunos estos días se han dado cuenta de la realidad económica que les rodea...brindo por ello.

La retroalimentación de la deuda estatal, y la aceptación sumisa de la misma por parte del ciudadano, es un hecho ayer y hoy...¿mañana?

Yo, y vosotros, usamos fiat por un motivo muy simple...nos obligan a ello.

Si mañana a alguno de los presentes se nos ocurre inventar un medio de cambio o pago basado en confianza mutua sin intervención de un tercero, posiblemente nos metan en el caldero o algo peor.

Un país con una tasa de paro "maquillada" , que supera el 15%, tendría para tirar un par de años vía recaudación impositiva...si aguantamos, como dice el compañero, es gracias a la emisión "eterna" de euros por parte del BCE, que se le entregan al que pasa por el aro.

Si mañana mismo por ejemplo las armas que poseen los países dejasen de funcionar (armas de fuego/bombas/tanques...)…¿pensáis que el fiat seguiría siendo una moneda de confianza?

Que no os tomen el pelo, el fiat es una moneda de represión, no una moneda de confianza...y lo que respalda esa moneda no es nuestra mano de obra o los recursos del país...si no las balas y las leyes hechas a medida...pero principalmente las balas.

Id despertando del letargo, y al menos decidles la verdad a vuestros hijos sobre esos papeles de colores tan difíciles de falsificar que guardáis de vez en cuando en la cartera.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2018)

Una mera NOTA "aclaratoria" y que acabo de leer:

"No olvidemos nunca esta verdad fundamental: el Estado no tiene más dinero que el dinero que las personas ganan por sí mismas y para sí mismas... Si el Estado quiere gastar más dinero, solo puede hacerlo endeudando tus ahorros, o aumentando tus impuestos. No es correcto pensar que alguien lo pagará, ese "alguien" "eres tú". No hay "dinero público" solo hay "dinero de los contribuyentes".

¿Sabéis quién dijo esto TAN CLARO? Pues, Margaret Thatcher... SÍ, ya sé que a veces leo cosas muy "raras"...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (20 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: Yo viví el Franquismo y qué quiere que le diga... pero con Franco se vivía mucho peor, aunque se pagaban la mitad de impuestos que ahora. Lo que el Franquismo obvio claramente fue exigir a los que más tenían...
> 
> *Por otro lado, uno vivió unas fuertes devaluaciones de la Peseta. La más dolorosa fue la de 1977 (-24,87% vs USD). ¿Tienes idea de lo que supuso para muchos ahorradores?*
> 
> ...



Ya sabía de aquéllas devaluaciones, pero es terrible ver como una cuarta parte de tus ahorros se volatiliza. Joder, es que literalmente era así. Bufff...

Claro, luego en los intereses te podían dar ese 24% pero claro, tras "la quita" previa. Se entiende que nuestros mayores q ya no están ahora, vieran en la vivienda un valor refugio.

Actualmente tenemos actualmente un 21% de "quita" en forma de IVA (quitando los productos de IVA reducido, respecto a nuestro patrimonio en que se quedaría esa quita: no llegaría al 21% pero no andaría muy lejos). Luego sumado al IRPF (me quedo ahí para simplificar) a lo mejor ya nos quedamos en la nueva forma de inflación pero con otro nombre.



fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Eso no quita para que el "choriceo" de los políticos de esa época fuera mucho menor que el de ahora y es que lo que vivimos en la actualidad es sencillamente
> INSOPORTABLE.
> ...



Por eso el otro día te resalté aquella frase de "taparse la nariz". No es muy práctico q digamos...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2018)

Hola, nekcab: Si solamente te he comentado lo que se puede considerar un "aperitivo". Hubo varias devaluaciones... Destacaría las de 1967 (-14,28%), 1980 (-10%), 1982 (-8%)... Y NO acaba todo ahí, piensa que entre 1992 y 1995 hubo cuatro devaluaciones que hicieron que la Peseta se devaluara en torno al 25% frente al USD y al Marco alemán.

Encima, podemos "salpimentarlo" con los tipos de interés que existían a principios de la década de los 90: entre el 10% y el 14,5%...

Dicho esto, me hace muchísima "gracia" las tonterías que se leen sobre lo "buenos" que fueron el Franquismo y la Transición... NO para los ciudadanos y SÍ para los bolsillos e intereses de unos cuantos HIJOS DE PUTA...

Por tanto, nekcab, es lógico lo que "interpretas": ante esa situación, el mejor ahorro estaba en la adquisición de la vivienda y que NO estaba por las "nubes". De ahí viene la tradición que tenemos los españoles en cuanto al "ladrillo" y que NO deja de ser una buena inversión, pero sabiendo comprar y cuando el ciclo lo recomienda. 

Y qué quieres que te diga sobre lo de "taparse la nariz"... Es que el HEDOR se extiende por todas partes, fuera ya de la clase política, porque como demonios nos "comemos" la decisión del Supremo de paralizar la sentencia que obligaba a pagar los gastos de las hipotecas...

¡YA! los PUTOS BANCOS y a los que se debe PERMITIR el seguir ROBANDO... Francamente, ¡ASQUEROSO!

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (21 Oct 2018)

Un placer, kawalimit, leerte y ver que otros y yo en este hilo provocamos dudas fundamentales en tu sistema de valores económico-financiero. Eso es bueno, porque en una inmensa mayoría, el sistema que nos viene de serie, es totalmente falso. Nos ha pasado a todos, en esta y otras áreas de la vida.
De entre todas tus preguntas hago una selección y dejo a los demás que contribuyan si quieren.



kawalimit dijo:


> el dinero fiat está basado únicamente en la "confianza" y de que los Bancos Centrales (los "garantes" de todo este tinglado) tienen el monopolio de emisión del mismo



Exacto. Siempre ha sido así. Te voy a ahorrar mucho trabajo de investigación diciéndote que el crédito (es decir, “el dinero” basado en la confianza) es la 1ra forma de "dinero", anterior a cualquier cosa física. Muchas teorías económicas, incluida la austriaca, explican la historia del trueque, la prueba y error con varios tipos de formas de dinero, la selección natural del oro-plata como el mejor medio de cambio etc… Es un conveniente cuento de hadas. No hay ninguna prueba antropológica de una sociedad basada en el trueque. El metal era para comerciar con “extraños”, fuera de la confianza de una determinada sociedad. Algún día podríamos debatirlo aquí, o en un formato mas cómodo.

La cuestión es que la confianza es el eje. Y el abuso de ella acaba con cualquier forma de moneda (especialmente las impuestas, las legal tender). ¿Cuál es el punto de no retorno en la confianza? Nadie lo sabe, ni aun investigando episodios pasados como Weimar, Zimbabwe o Venezuela. Si fuera así, estaría más claro el timing, el desenlace. 

Todo esto es normal, porque no es algo cuantificable, es behavioural, depende del comportamiento humano, algo complejo (umbrales de tolerancia, distintas reacciones ante el mismo evento etc…). Un ejemplo: Si estas en un cine y en medio de la peli ves a 3 personas que se levantan y salen corriendo probablemente no te alarmes y sigas a lo tuyo con tu novia; pensaras que se han acordado que han aparcado mal el coche o algo así. Si después de ellos salen otros 5… quizás ya empieces a mosquearte… y si ya después salen 10 más, probablemente corras a la salida aun siendo ajeno a lo que pasa. Tu umbral de pérdida de confianza ha sido 3+5+10=18. Y aunque quizás haya otros que con 18 ni se hayan inmutado, el añadir tu salida y la de otros mas contigo, provoca un efecto cascada y ellos se vayan también. Así que el punto de no retorno estaba antes, el que realmente provoca el efecto masivo. 

Los bancos centrales y sus sistemas regresivos, sistemas de equilibrio gaussianos, lineales… son completamente ajenos a estas dinámicas. 
Otra teoría es que los utilizan como una fachada en la que basar las políticas que tanto les convienen a sus amos. Por lo cual, que no te engane que el timing sea incierto, lo importante es la certeza del desenlace.



kawalimit dijo:


> ¡¿el mundo se puede seguir endeudando hasta el infinito sin ningún problema, basta con darle más fiat salido de la nada al que se quiera salir del "redil"?!



Los que están en el club (USD, GBP, EUR, JPY básicamente) se ayudan unos a otros y mantienen la pantomima ya en claro declive, en los últimos estertores. desde 2008 especialmente, se han turnado para devaluar y estimular. A los de fuera del club, les abren o cierran el grifo según su respuesta a las demandas neocoloniales de los 1ros. Hay poderosos agentes rebelándose contra esto; desde esta óptica quizás te sea más fácil entender ciertas tensiones geopolíticas actuales.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 17:20 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # LPMCL: Podemos "argumentar" lo que queramos, pero desde SIEMPRE se han pagado impuestos... ¿Me puedes decir un período histórico en que NO haya sido así?



Me refería a impuestos sobre la renta, patrimonio... Tu eres mas fuerte que yo en historia; en USA siglo XIX creo solo existían excises y demás impuestos al productor y nada o marginal al individuo. OK que luego lo trasladarían al producto, pero siempre esta la potestad del individuo de comprar o no. 

Alguna vez he leído sobre americanos pleiteando el FED Income Tax y ganando por la no constitucionalidad del mismo. 

No me hagáis 100% caso de lo de arriba, habría que verificarlo.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 17:33 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡YA! los PUTOS BANCOS y a los que se debe PERMITIR el seguir ROBANDO... Francamente, ¡ASQUEROSO!
> Saludos.



Me puse corto Sabadell hace unos meses (lo comente aquí, con precio de entrada etc...). Añadiendo en cada subida: ahora mismo tengo 10'000 @ 1.51Eur de media. LOL. Buenos beneficios latentes; un placer cobrar de golpe todas las comisiones y abusos de esta gente parasitaria.

He roto la premisa de la no-emocionalidad con este trade; creo que lo voy a tener que cerrar pronto... ::


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Oct 2018)

Leído en Zerohedge, publicado por John Rubino en DollarCollapse.com


¿Se está volviendo a enfriar el oro?
Is Gold Becoming Cool Again? | Zero Hedge

El cambio de sentimiento respecto del oro es todavía sutil, pero real y generalizado:

1. India: importaciones de agosto el doble que en el año anterior.
2. Hungría: Banco central incrementó 10 veces sus reservas.
3. Sudáfrica: Gran subida del índice JSE (Johannesburg Stock Exchange) en ZAR (rand)
4. NY: ETF's VanEck Vectors Gold Miners y iShares MSCI Global Gold Miners - siguenlos índices de las empresas mineras oreras mundiales - aumentaron entre un 9% y un 11% este mes.


Todo ellos cierto, pero yo aún a la espera del gran declive, en breve, pronto.


----------



## kawalimit (21 Oct 2018)

Muchas gracias fernandojcg, FranMen, paketazo y LPMCL por vuestras respuestas. La verdad es que estos días me he sentido un poco "Neo despertando en la vaina"; es duro constatar que la libertad es sólo una ilusión que nos han metido en la cabeza, resultando que somos en realidad esclavos del siglo XXI...

¡Os sigo leyendo y aprendiendo cada día un poco más! :Aplauso:


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2018)

Hola, LPCML: Voy por partes:

1.- Efectivamente, mi "fuerte" es la Historia y, curiosamente, he dedicado mucho tiempo a estudiar la Historia económica de los EE.UU.

NO es como más o menos sugieres. Sin embargo, hay que MATIZAR que la Constitución americana EN ORIGEN, NO permitía un impuesto directo sobre el ciudadano... Para subsanar el "vacío legal" tuvo que modificarse la 16ª Enmienda y, a partir, de ahí es cuando también aparece el Impuesto sobre la Renta en los EE.UU., perooooo ¿sabes lo que resulta más "llamativo"?: la fecha... ¡1913! con Woodrow Wilson como Presidente. SÍ, el mismo año y "personajes" que dieron lugar al "nacimiento" de la Reserva Federal...

La realidad es que los estadounidenses pagaron impuestos y la primera "rebelión" que me consta se remonta a 1794, cuando los colonos al Occidente de las Alleghenies, en oposición al impuesto de 1791 sobre consumo, de Alexander Hamilton, comenzaron lo que ahora conocemos como "La Rebelión del Whiskey", un impuesto de consumo que era considerado discriminatorio y los colonos se rebelaron contra los recaudadores de impuestos. El motín fue eliminado con el envío de tropas por parte del Presidente Washington.

Luego, SÍ que la Ley de Impuestos de 1864 fue derogada en 1872, pero los estadounidenses siguieron pagando impuestos por los artículos consumidos... En cualquier caso, LPCML, los EE.UU. son un país muy peculiar cuando tocamos el tema de los impuestos...

Por ejemplo, el TAX o impuesto en las compras NO existe en los Estados de Delaware, Montana, Oregon, New Hampshire y Alaska.

También existen profundas desigualdades en los pagos de impuestos entre los distintos Estados de la Unión. Así tenemos que los 5 que menos pagan son: Alaska, Nevada, Wyoming, Florida y New Hampshire. Y los 5 que más pagan: Hawai, Maryland, Connecticut, New York y New Jersey.

2.- Mira, si de algo estoy convencido es de que existió el Trueque, al menos me lo he encontrado a lo largo de la Historia que tengo leída y hablo de "textos de época". Para más inri está semana hice de "profe" para una sobrina mía y me salió también consultando un documento de aquellos tiempos, concretamente el diario de a bordo de Cristóbal Colón en su primer viaje a América.

Pero como te dedicas a los Mercados, te daré otra referencia interesante: Fibonacci, en su "Liber Abbaci", capítulo IX, escribe sobre el tema y aquí entramos en la "interpretación"...

Quizás, el "problema" si lo hay es más semántico que de otra naturaleza... Los árabes, por ejemplo, usaban los dátiles como "moneda" sino existía otra "mejor"... Y tengo también leído como en el África negra se realizaba el trueque (¿"moneda"?) de Oro por sal con los árabes. Y eso mucho antes de que llegarán los europeos por allí y recuerdo haberlo leído por primera vez a un portugués del ¿Siglo XV?

En fin, es un tema largo para debatir, pero si se tienen amplios conocimientos históricos NO ofrece dudas... ¿Hablamos del trueque de lenguas de bisonte por Whiskey efectuado por varias tribus indias? 

Ya te digo, LPCML, que la Historia es lo mío... perooooo sigo aprendiendo y sorprendiéndome cada día más. Es algo que le dado mucho valor a mi vida...

3.- No puedo menos que felicitarte por tu resultado con el Sabadell. A mí quién "ROBE" a los Mercados ya me parece "bueno". Y si es a la puta Banca ya no te digo...

# Charizato21: Creo que después de leerte me volveré a leer el "Apocalipsis" de San Juan por si se me pasó algo relacionado con el Oro...

# kawalimit: No hay de qué... Aquí escribimos gente sin ánimo de lucro y que "perdemos" gustosamente nuestro tiempo si ello sirve para que algunos adquieran conciencia de DÓNDE estamos y QUIÉNES nos CONTROLAN en REALIDAD... Y también el maquiavélico "formato" con que lo hacen.

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPCML: Voy por partes:
> 
> 3.- No puedo menos que felicitarte por tu resultado con el Sabadell. A mí quién "ROBE" a los Mercados ya me parece "bueno". Y si es a la puta Banca ya no te digo...
> 
> ...



Por supuesto enhorabuena por el resultado de la inversión (cuando se haga efectiva) pero que no se nos olvide que quien mas "roba" a los mercados son los que mas tienen y en su gran mayoría roban al ciudadano medio que entra en bolsa por invitación de la propia banca y cia.


----------



## LPMCL (21 Oct 2018)

Si el Sabadell pierde ese soporte, no hay mas: se va a cero






El BBVA jugando con fuego también






El Santander horrible






Algo pasa en la banca española que no sale a la luz publica. Nunca se recuperaron del 2008, son zombies adictos al BCE. 

Viene una "consolidacion" o cualquier eufemismo parecido, que probablemente sea en forma de absorciones, ventas a 1Eur etc... para que al final quede un numero reducido de bancos too big to fail. Pienso en Santander, BBVA, Caixa y poco mas. Los demás no sobrevivirán por no estar lo suficiente conectados. A estos tres se les facilitaran ayudas para hacerse cargo de los demás y todos contentos.

Quizás quede castigo para la banca ES todavía pero personalmente tendría cuidado en ponerme corto en determinados bancos a los que no dejaran caer.

Esto es el verdadero abuso, la gran broma a costa de todos nosotros. Lo demás es canalizar la protesta, crear problemas donde no los hay para el divertimento de la masa. 

Y la gente ni se entera. Contenta con que gane su puto equipo de futbol.


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2018)

En el museo de la moneda de Frankfurt se pueden ver las primeras “monedas “ 
numisarchives: Monedas-concha.


----------



## kikepm (21 Oct 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Exacto. Siempre ha sido así. Te voy a ahorrar mucho trabajo de investigación diciéndote que el crédito (es decir, “el dinero” basado en la confianza) es la 1ra forma de "dinero", anterior a cualquier cosa física. Muchas teorías económicas, incluida la austriaca, explican la historia del trueque, la prueba y error con varios tipos de formas de dinero, la selección natural del oro-plata como el mejor medio de cambio etc… Es un conveniente cuento de hadas.



La teoría de Menger sobre la aparición del dinero no excluye el dinero basado en la confianza. Pero, una teoría que niegue la aparición espontánea de dinero mercancía, debe explicar por si misma que ocurre cuando los emisores pierden su credibilidad a la hora de hacer valer su dinero basado en deuda.

En los casos históricos, recientes o no, en que las autoridades, sean estas reyes o gobiernos "democráticos", han perdido la confianza de la gente a la hora de redimir sus deudas mediante dinero fiat, han aparecido invariablemente otras formas de dinero como el oro y la plata a sustituirlo.

Esto no es solo una coincidencia, sino que es la forma natural en que opera el dinero. La gente puede considerar útil el dinero basado en la confianza mientras esta se mantiene. Ahora bien, si este dinero deja de cumplir con su cometido, unidad de cuenta, almacén de valor, etc., el dinero con valor intrínseco, el dinero creado por el mercado, lo sustituye.

Por tanto, la teoría mengeriana es una explicación amena y realista del proceso que sufrieron el oro y la plata, entre otros, para llegar al status que todas las sociedades le han concedido.

En palabras del propio Menger:

"Al igual que otras instituciones sociales, la institución de los intermediarios del intercambio al servicio del bien común —en el sentido más elevado del término— puede ser perfeccionada y alentada por la autoridad (estatal, religiosa, etc.) y en particular por la legislación. Sin embargo, no es ésta la forma originaria en la que nacieron los medios de cambio. Nos hallamos más bien en presencia de una relación análoga a la que existe entre el derecho positivo promulgado y el derecho consuetudinario. Los medios de cambio, en su origen, nacieron y se convirtieron, por progresiva imitación, en medios de uso general, no por ley o convención, sino por costumbre, o sea a través de las acciones convergentes de impulsos y proyectos intelectuales semejantes por parte de individuos que vivían juntos en sociedad. Es decir, como resultado no intencionado de aspiraciones específicamente individuales de los miembros de la sociedad, una circunstancia que no excluye evidentemente que luego el Estado promoviera o influyera en su nacimiento, como sucedió con tantas otras instituciones que se formaron de manera análoga"




LPMCL dijo:


> No hay ninguna prueba antropológica de una sociedad basada en el trueque.



Ni puede haberlas. El intercambio mediante el trueque en sociedades prehistóricas era un intercambio al contado, por lo que no hacía falta registro alguno de dicho intercambio, a diferencia de lo que ocurre con el dinero basado en deuda.



LPMCL dijo:


> El metal era para comerciar con “extraños”, fuera de la confianza de una determinada sociedad.



El intercambio mediante metal era (y es) un trueque diferido. Y presupone la existencia del dinero mercancía no basado en deuda alguna. 

Es decir, si dos prehistóricos se encontraban en mitad de la selva, y no luchaban, llegando a estar en disposición de realizar un trueque, ¿que otra posibilidad existiría de que lo hicieran con metales si antes sus sociedades no habían dado valor a este tipo de dinero? ¿Si para cuando volvieran a su sociedad no supieran que podrían intercambiarlo por ganado, mujeres, una choza, etc.?

Un saludo


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Oct 2018)

Se está volviendo a enfriar el oro?

Is Gold Becoming Cool Again? | Zero Hedge



Charitazo, si traduces así no me extraña que mantengas la postura que mantienes respecto al futuro del oro.

En esa frase, la palabra cool quiere decir exactamente lo contrario de lo que traduces, osea, que está calentándose, de moda, en la onda, guai. La prueba son los párrafos siguientes, que contradicen el titular. 

Es el problema de la traducción automática, que es una mierda y siempre lo será, al igual que los correctores de teclado y todo lo que tenga que ver con la inteligencia artificial que, como toda actividad humana, está sujeta a la ley de los rendimientos decrecientes, la cual es una de las principales causas de lo que solemos debatir aquí.

Otra burbuja, la de los robots, que como la del coche eléctrico, fallará en su objetivo de relanzar el cambio de ciclo capitalista como hizo la máquina de vapor o el motor de explosión.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# LPCML: Efectivamente, "ALGO" y MUY GORDO debe estar pasando dentro de la Banca española, pero claro NO debe ser "conveniente" que salga a la luz. Aunque, la verdad, es que la Banca europea en general NO debe estar "mejor", ni mucho menos...

Ciertamente, la gente NO cae en ello, entre otras muchas cosas realmente importantes, y la "distracción" está asegurada mediante los "realities", el fútbol y los "problemas" políticos donde NO los hay, pero claro vivimos en el país en el que vivimos...

# Kovaliov: Mucho ¡Ojo! con la "inteligencia artificial"... De momento, ya tenemos muchos robots es las fábricas que han sustituido a la mano de obra humana. Precisamente, ese es uno de los grandes problemas de nuestro tiempo y el gran reto a futuro...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (22 Oct 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> La teoría de Menger sobre la aparición del dinero no excluye el dinero basado en la confianza. Pero, una teoría que niegue la aparición espontánea de dinero mercancía, debe explicar por si misma que ocurre cuando los emisores pierden su credibilidad a la hora de hacer valer su dinero basado en deuda.
> 
> En los casos históricos, recientes o no, en que las autoridades, sean estas reyes o gobiernos "democráticos", han perdido la confianza de la gente a la hora de redimir sus deudas mediante dinero fiat, han aparecido invariablemente otras formas de dinero como el oro y la plata a sustituirlo.
> 
> Esto no es solo una coincidencia, sino que es la forma natural en que opera el dinero. La gente puede considerar útil el dinero basado en la confianza mientras esta se mantiene. Ahora bien, si este dinero deja de cumplir con su cometido, unidad de cuenta, almacén de valor, etc., el dinero con valor intrínseco, el dinero creado por el mercado, lo sustituye.



Monetariamente hablando, el valor intrínseco no es la cualidad necesaria en una moneda para su aceptación y longevidad. ¿De hecho, qué es valor intrínseco? ¿Valor productivo, aplicación práctica… etc? El oro no tiene ninguno (excepto alguna utilidad industrial marginal), su única virtud es la monetaria. Ese valor monetario está respaldado por converger en él la confianza de muchos desde milenios atrás. 

Saltando a tus primeros párrafos y enlazando con lo anterior, mis comentarios sobre el dinero basado en la confianza se referían a la eterna discusión del huevo y la gallina. ¿Qué fue lo 1ro, el dinero (en cualquiera de sus formas físicas, incluyendo el incómodo trueque) o el crédito? Las explicaciones tipo un banquero se dio cuenta que solo un pequeño porcentaje de sus clientes a los que custodiaba el oro físico iban a buscarlo, la mayor parte del tiempo estaba ahí sin moverse; por lo que decidió emitir mas recibos de los que el físico podría respaldar, nacimiento de la reserva fraccionada etc… siempre me han parecido que tenían un toque de ingenuidad. De “que bien queda esta historia y la damos por buena” como se hace muchas veces en “ciencias” económicas. Y lo peor es que sobre esa base se apalancan muchas otras argumentaciones.

Parece ser que la avaricia papelera, aka el crédito, no rompió el origen físico, abusando del dinero “de verdad, el real”. Papel (recibos, crédito) vs oro (físico, nobleza). El 2do no necesita confianza, mas de la otorgada al propio medio, el oro; el 1ro sí, ya que hay un riesgo de contrapartida.

Parece ser que la confianza, el crédito, es anterior al metal, físico “de verdad”. Las sociedades primitivas se regían vía relaciones tácitas: si tu casa ha sufrido danos por una riada, te ayudo a reconstruirla. Pero no me pagas, no hay medio de cambio ni trueque. Hay una especie de “me debes una”, ambiguamente cuantificada, para la siguiente en la que la pueda necesitar. Ese era el lazo de unión. La complejidad y la internacionalización de las relaciones dio paso al trueque, al metal y otros medios de cambio, pero siempre con agentes fuera de la sociedad en concreto. Con extraños. 

Inherentemente, humanamente, el crédito es anterior al medio de cambio físico (trueque o metal).

Lo de arriba suele ser un sacrilegio para los que abominan el crédito, la deuda y abogan por la eliminación de la reserva fraccionada y defienden el patrón oro respaldo 100%. Para algunos austriacos, como mi preferido y muchas veces leído Rothbard también.



kikepm dijo:


> Ni puede haberlas. El intercambio mediante el trueque en sociedades prehistóricas era un intercambio al contado, por lo que no hacía falta registro alguno de dicho intercambio, a diferencia de lo que ocurre con el dinero basado en deuda.



Cita un ejemplo de trueque no exporadico en sociedades prehistóricas. Un trueque como norma monetaria en dicha sociedad.


----------



## el mensa (22 Oct 2018)

Descansen un poco... A ver si he entendido de que va esto:

De la confianza emana el crédito, del crédito las deudas... 

Un agricultor cambia su excedente de vino, vendimiado en septiembre, a otro agricultor vecino por su excedente de aceite, a cosechar en el próximo diciembre. ¿Confía en su vecino? ¿En la meteorología? 

Pero... También le cambia una piedra cristalina muy bonita por un amuleto de la buena suerte. ¿A uno le gusta la belleza? ¿El otro confía en los dioses? 

El diablo está en los detalles... Llega un momento en el que si miramos tan atrás en el tiempo da igual qué se inventó o existía antes. Me interesaría saber que pasó (o se inventó) alrededor del 1.200-700 A.C. que marcó un punto de inflexión en la historia de la humanidad y aceleró el desarrollo en todos los niveles de la región del Mediterráneo oriental.


----------



## FranMen (22 Oct 2018)

Mirando al presente, lo que está haciendo China me recuerda mucho a lo que hicieron los europeos en el siglo XVI con los indios americanos: cambiar bagatelas por oro.


----------



## oinoko (22 Oct 2018)

El tema del supremo y quien paga los impuestos de apertura de hipoteca me parece un tema bastante irrrelevante: Si el supremo dice que a partir de ahora los impuestos de la hipoteca los paguen los bancos, los bancos empezarán a sumar los impuestos a la comisión de apertura y tema resuelto, solo beneficiará a quienes hayan abierto hipoteca en los ultimos años y puedan recuperar los gastos ya pagados, los que abran una hipoteca el año que viene pagarán exactamente la misma cantidad pero desglosado diferente.

Pero vamos un paso más alla: Primero publican una sentencia totalmente ambigua que no fija siquiera plazos de retroactividad, ni practicamente ningun dato, al día siguiente la paralizan, y ahora se la van a repensar 2 semanas. Los del supremo no pueden ser tan tontos como intentan aparentar ni aunque fueran al examen de juez sabiendo ya las preguntas.

Todo esto empieza a oler mucho a jugada de *Bobby "Axe" Axelrod* en la nueva temporada de "Billions" (Serie recomendable, por cierto. Sobre todo la primera temporada), a *manipulación del mercado a lo bruto y a uso de información privilegiada*. Solo hace falta que se pongan de acuerdo un juez y un broker para sincronizar la jugada y forranse con la montaña rusa de las cotizaciones en bolsa de los bancos españoles en los últimos días.

Me temo que al final todo se va a quedar como estaba, porque si no se aplica retroactividad, será como si no hubiera pasado nada, los bancos añadiran los gastos nuevos en la comisión de apertura y no habrá cambios reales para las nuevas hipotecas, pero alguien se habrá forrado en bolsa con esta movida.

Saludos.


----------



## Metalcuck (22 Oct 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Mirando al presente, lo que está haciendo China me recuerda mucho a lo que hicieron los europeos en el siglo XVI con los indios americanos: cambiar bagatelas por oro.



Literalmente pienso lo mismo me encanta como siempre la gente piensa en aquellos africanos que otras tribu africanas vendían a cambio de cuentas y espejos y demás tonterías de las que carecían o no podían producir.
Luego ves como china va comprando todas las infraestructuras y centros logísticos que puede,influencia política y asegurando recursos a cambio de...juguetes de plástico con la diferencia de que muchos encima están diseñados en occidente nos estamos hipotecando hacia la esclavitud pues ellos saben que los papelinas que les damos a cambio de sus juguetes son una forma barata de comprar el país a sabiendas que el gobierno debe mantener la imagen de que tienen valor.
pero tenemos la mentalidad del hidalgo en todo occidente pensando que tenemos a los chinos "trabajando para nosotros" como en otro tiempo los españoles creíamos tener a los italianos y holandeses trabajando para nosotros.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Presupuestos y Tribunal Supremo: evidencias del

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (23 Oct 2018)

No sé si seguís el tema Khashoggi, pero puede ser una chispa geopolítica que prenda. Que se busque que prenda.

Por la razón que sea (¿acercamiento a RU?), MBS ha dejado de caer en gracia a occidente. Con tantas black opps como hay (USA n1 en el ranking por mucho), que salgan tantos detalles macabros, videos etc… (solo falta a MBS entrando con una motosierra en el consulado) es ridículo. Alguien ha elegido este incidente para darle relevancia a propósito. Hasta la prensa francesa “lache pas le morceau” y está dando caña demonizando a MBS.

Tengo varias hipótesis, pero me falta alguna pieza. Sobre todo la iraní: gran beneficiado en cualquier desestabilización de su archienemigo Barbaria Saudí (como la llama Taleb, LOL). Como algo puede convenir a US y sus aliados y a Irán es lo que hay que encajar. 
Vamos a ver que nos tienen preparado.

@Charizato, los polacos esos que sigues… que dicen, que mañana seguro-seguro que sí?

---------- Post added 23-oct-2018 at 16:35 ----------

Sabadell en caída libre

Pocas sesiones como las recientes quedan para que intervengan, prohíban cortos etc...

Están acabados


----------



## bonobo (23 Oct 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Tengo varias hipótesis, pero me falta alguna pieza. Sobre todo la iraní: gran beneficiado en cualquier desestabilización de su archienemigo Barbaria Saudí (como la llama Taleb, LOL). Como algo puede convenir a US y sus aliados y a Irán es lo que hay que encajar.
> Vamos a ver que nos tienen preparado.



A mi en este tema lo que me tiene mosca es que a Israel no parece beneficiarle, y da la sensacion de que le ha cogido con el pie cambiado, cosa que me cuesta creer. Cerdogan esta en todas las salsas.

Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (23 Oct 2018)

Miles de personas muertas y cientos de miles pasando hambre en Yemen olvidadas y deciden liarla por un solo hombre. El mundo es tremendamente injusto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Oct 2018)

Me parece que el oro de bajar, nasti...:fiufiu:


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Oct 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> No sé si seguís el tema Khashoggi, pero puede ser una chispa geopolítica que prenda. Que se busque que prenda.
> 
> ...
> 
> @Charizato, los polacos esos que sigues… que dicen, que mañana seguro-seguro que sí?





"El príncipe exiliado que escapó a la purga de la corte saudí"

Un príncipe exiliado: "La familia real saudí está en ebullición" | Internacional


En Alemania parece que vive un posible relevo a MBS, a los franceses también les gusta y además tienen experiencia en estos cambalaches, ya en su día algo parecido hicieron con el ayatolá Jomeini 


Del Polaco hoy a las 15:00h 
Existen múltiples señales bajistas que confirman que el rally es solo una corrección dentro de un declive más grande y hay indicios que apuntan a una reversión que tendrá lugar esta semana. 

MAÑANA EL DECLIVE


.... 

Una imprescindible para estos asunto del Oriente Próximo: Nazanin Armanian: 

Caso Khashoggi (I): el periodista y el

último párrafo

Entre las pocas alternativas que le quedan a la Casa Saud están:

Apartar al heredero, y cerrar la crisis. Salman ha confundido la importancia estratégica de Arabia para EEUU con la importancia de un MBS que es absolutamente prescindible. La soga ya está en el cuello del “Trump Saudí”. Es más, si no se va por las buenas, la CIA tiene medios y suficiente experiencia para hacerlo por las malas.
Provocar algún incidente grave a nivel internacional para que los titulares de la prensa se desviasen del “caso de MBS” .
Empieza, de todas formas, una nueva ronda de juego árabe de tronos.

Y por último, a pesar de las afirmaciones de los dieres occidentales, Arabia Saudi carece del poder real para chantajear al mundo: es una simple y llana colonia de EEUU.


----------



## Tons (23 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPCML: Voy por partes:
> 
> 
> Quizás, el "problema" si lo hay es más semántico que de otra naturaleza... Los árabes, por ejemplo, usaban los dátiles como "moneda" sino existía otra "mejor"... Y tengo también leído como en el África negra se realizaba el trueque (¿"moneda"?) de Oro por sal con los árabes. Y eso mucho antes de que llegarán los europeos por allí y recuerdo haberlo leído por primera vez a un portugués del ¿Siglo XV?
> ...


----------



## racional (23 Oct 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me parece que el oro de bajar, nasti...:fiufiu:



Parece que subir tampoco.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2018)

Hola, LPCML: Interesante lo que planteas... Sin embargo, aún NO tengo una opinión totalmente "formada" sobre el caso. De momento, te planteo unas cuestiones que son más "comunes" en Oriente Medio que por Occidente...

1.- De entrada, podría ser una operación perfectamente diseñada y ejecutada por los Servicios Secretos de Turquía. Es fácil de DEDUCIR: sabían que Khashoggi tenía que ir al Consulado de Arabia Saudita para obtener los documentos de divorcio... También conocían la llegada del "cortejo fúnebre" envíado por Riyadh. Y todo apunta a que tienen las pruebas de audio y video de la ejecución de Khashoggi...

2.- Dicho de otro modo: Khashoggi fue el CEBO que Turquía necesitaba para traer graves problemas a Arabia Saudita y, de paso, a los Estados Unidos.

3.- ¿Cuál fue el OBJETIVO de Turquía para obrar así? Sencillo... En palabras de Serhat Guvenc, Profesor de Relaciones Internacionales en la Universidad de Kadir Has, a Al Jazeera, Turquía ha optado por lidiar la desaparición de Khashoggi a "través de mecanismos políticos y diplomáticos en lugar de perseguir procedimientos judiciales o legales".

"Al filtrar información, Turquía está tratando de dar forma a la opinión pública e influir en otros Estados involucrados en este caso para llevar a cabo negociaciones con ellos", dijo refiriéndose a Arabia Saudita y los Estados Unidos.

4.- Turquía busca POLITIZAR el incidente y que los Estados Unidos se planteen elegir a Ankara como su aliado árabe principal en Oriente Medio, desbancando así a Arabia Saudita.

5.- Recordar a los que no lo conozcan que Arabia Saudita apoya al grupo kurdo YPG en Siria y que Turquía considera una organización terrorista.

6.- El caso de Khashoggi NO es relevante en sí mismo, sino por la DIMENSIÓN que puede alcanzar en las relaciones internacionales. Y esa "dimensión" se la dá el que se haya dado a conocer, lo que NO ha sucedido con otros críticos saudíes que siguen desapareciendo...

7.- Este asunto ya ha afectado hoy a la inauguración de "Future Investment Initiative", una conferencia apodada "Davos en el desierto", y que ha comenzado en Riyadh. Por cierto, con muchas bajas entre los asistentes previstos.

Y aquí os dejo lo que es mi actual "teoría"... Tampoco le he dado mayor importancia al tema, fuera del factor humano, porque tiene todos los "parámetros" que seguiría una película de "espías"... De hecho, podrían hacer una bastante interesante en base a este fatídico caso.

Saludos.

Edito: Un último "apunte": Tiene MUCHA, pero que MUCHA "GRACIA" la "Indignación" que muestran Turquía y los Estados Unidos con el caso Khashoggi... teniendo en cuenta los "métodos" empleados por esos dos países para combatir a sus "disidentes" y ya NO digo con sus ENEMIGOS... Además, con una muy larga TRADICIÓN.


----------



## LPMCL (24 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPCML: Voy por partes:
> Quizás, el "problema" si lo hay es más semántico que de otra naturaleza... Los árabes, por ejemplo, usaban los dátiles como "moneda" sino existía otra "mejor"... Y tengo también leído como en el África negra se realizaba el trueque (¿"moneda"?) de Oro por sal con los árabes. Y eso mucho antes de que llegarán los europeos por allí y recuerdo haberlo leído por primera vez a un portugués del ¿Siglo XV?
> El trueque que realizaban de oro por sal los árabes con los africanos lo he leido yo en: El oro. Historia de una obsesión. P.Beinstein.
> Un saludo a todos



Si, otro caso de trueque entre "extraños", miembros ajenos a la comunidad, sociedad; mas allá de los limites de la confianza.

Y no chilles

---------- Post added 24-oct-2018 at 13:17 ----------








Mas metal que sale del nuevo Yukon que es la rivera del Tamesis...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2018)

Hola, LPCML: Te comentaré que aquí, en este hilo, solemos utilizar las mayúsculas NO para "gritar", sino para RESALTAR algo que consideramos de importancia. Ya sé que en la Red tiene por regla general esa utilización, que existe el subrayado, etc., pero bueno aquí nos "manejamos" con otras maneras. Lo comento porque conozco a Tons y es una persona de lo más educada. Creo que su intención fue la que te he apuntado.

No tengo tiempo para debatir sobre esto y, además, cada uno de nosotros lo tiene bastante claro... Los árabes con los siglos acabaron siendo bastante "cercanos" y no "extraños" para los habitantes del África negra. Con ver el avance que tuvo ahí el Islam...

Luego, es que hay una "lógica" aplastante: cada uno de ellos tenían lo que el otro necesitaba, pues se intercambiaba como mercancía. Posiblemente, hubiera unos determinados "margenes", es decir "x" Sal por "x" Oro. Supongo que leyendo en fuentes árabes se podría saber con exactitud.

Bueno, respecto al Oro, sigue el trasiego hacia Oriente... Realmente, es curioso porque esta aparente "apatía" de Occidente puede obedecer a otros motivos que nosotros no estamos contemplando a futuro. Por ejemplo, la vía bélica... es decir, que el Oro ya no sea tan importante si se produce una confrontación de esas que ahora parecen "imposibles" de suceder.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Oct 2018)

Fernando, yo le llevo dando vueltas a lo mismo desde que sé que China y Rusia compran oro a espuertas. En un hipotético futuro bélico, si gana occidente el oro perderá valor puesto que aquí está "pasado de moda", en cambio si gana China, India, Rusia, Turquía, tercer mundo, ¿países árabes? (no digo que sean aliados) el oro tomaría mayor esplendor. Así que el posicionamiento hay que hacerlo pensando en un cambio o no cambio de ordenamiento mundial.


----------



## el juli (24 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, respecto al Oro, sigue el trasiego hacia Oriente... Realmente, es curioso porque esta aparente "apatía" de Occidente puede obedecer a otros motivos que nosotros no estamos contemplando a futuro. Por ejemplo, la vía bélica... es decir, que el Oro ya no sea tan importante si se produce una confrontación de esas que ahora parecen "imposibles" de suceder.
> 
> Saludos.



Para mí no es apatía, es decadencia. Sobre todo en el caso de la Europa UE.

El eje del mundo se desplaza a oriente..... y el oro también.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2018)

Hola, FranMen: A veces pienso en las Guerras del Opio y cómo la Pérfida Albión se hizo con buena parte de la Plata que China poseía...

Históricamente, un Imperio, un país, etc. pudo tener una importante cantidad de MPs y NO servirle de NADA después de perder un conflicto bélico... Eso debéis tenerlo en cuenta y más con cosas que están pasando en el mundo y NADIE parece enterarse y, por lo tanto, darle la importancia que merece...

Ahora mismo, algo MUY GRAVE es la decisión que recientemente han adoptado los Estados Unidos y se trata de abandonar el Tratado de Reducción de Misiles Nucleares de Medio Alcance (INF). Bien, si le damos al "tarro", a qué hipotético "campo de batalla" afecta esta medida...

FranMen, se están moviendo "piezas" en el tablero de la estrategia mundial y mientras la gente en la más profunda inopia. Y ya no digo por parte de la clase política y no solo la de aquí...

# el Juli: Decadencia hay en casi TODO el mundo, incluido Oriente y que está muy lejos de los estándares occidentales. Cualquiera que haya viajado un poco por esas latitudes lo sabe. Y, además, la mayor parte de los países de esa área geográfica tienen graves problemas que afrontar: Escasez de recursos naturales y una enorme y excesiva Población... Estos dos problemas NO se van a solventar teniendo MPs.

Hoy, como casi siempre que puedo, estaba leyendo unos aspectos de la vida en la Roma antigua y hay tantas cosas similares a lo que está sucediendo... 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un interesante artículo sobre el caso de Jamal Khashoggi...

- El asesinato de Jamal Khashoggi: Petróleo, sanciones y el

Por cierto, y a medida que me van llegado informaciones desde Turquía (tengo mis contactos allí), más clara tengo la participación activa de Turquía en este asunto y, desde luego, cómo se están moviendo las "piezas" de forma MUY ACELERADA en Oriente Medio y esto NO supone una "buena noticia", más bien al contrario...

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (25 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un interesante artículo sobre el caso de Jamal Khashoggi...
> 
> - El asesinato de Jamal Khashoggi: Petróleo, sanciones y el
> 
> ...



Están las cosas bastante mal .... como para añadir nuevos conflictos.... esto tiene color hormiga


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Oct 2018)

Solares citan este artículo del porqué de las críticas a Powell: ¡únicamente una estrategia! Siguen con su máxima de máximos en USD y hundimiento metalero en breve. 

Trump Steps Up Attacks on Fed Chairman Jerome Powell


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Oct 2018)

....






Central Banks And ETF Investors Start Buying Gold Aggressively | Gold Eagle


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Tus "Solares" y tú NO dáis una...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2018 at 12:07 ----------

SÍ, veremos cuánto tarda la FED en hacer lo que NO debe hacer...

When Will The Fed Step In To Rescue Markets? | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21: Tus "Solares" y tú NO dáis una...
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante pero me parece excesivamente "conspiranoico", teniendo en cuenta lo de ayer, las caídas de las oreras fueron históricas, principalmente en las juniors, no creo que fuera una sobre reacción del mercado a la FED, ya que fueron épicas:

Goldcorp Inc (GG) la mayor caída % desde 1990: -18,68%
Newmont Mining Corporation (NEM); -6,8%
Barrick Gold Corporation (ABX): -4,12%
etc etc


Yo lo vería como anticipación a fuertes subidas inminentes del USD 

¿Como interpretas esas enormes caídas en las oreras?


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Oct 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Muy interesante pero me parece excesivamente "conspiranoico", teniendo en cuenta lo de ayer, las caídas de las oreras fueron históricas, principalmente en las juniors, no creo que fuera una sobre reacción del mercado a la FED, ya que fueron épicas:
> 
> Goldcorp Inc (GG) la mayor caída % desde 1990: -18,68%
> Newmont Mining Corporation (NEM); -6,8%
> ...



Yo lo interpreto como que esto no hay quien lo entienda. El oro ya ha rozado los 1240 y la mineras se hunden.

Llevan dos días de fuerte bajada, supongo que hoy recuperan.

De todos modos, ya estamos acostumbrados. Cuanto más baratas estén las empresas que producen bienes muy demandados, mejor, siempre que sean sólidas y saneadas.

Si fueran mineras de grafeno...


----------



## Mochuelo (26 Oct 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Muy interesante pero me parece excesivamente "conspiranoico", teniendo en cuenta lo de ayer, las caídas de las oreras fueron históricas, principalmente en las juniors, no creo que fuera una sobre reacción del mercado a la FED, ya que fueron épicas:
> 
> Goldcorp Inc (GG) la mayor caída % desde 1990: -18,68%
> Newmont Mining Corporation (NEM); -6,8%
> ...



Si te sirve mi opinión, esta caida se ha producido con el precio del oro y la plata más o menos estables incluso en ligero ascenso, después de un notorio mal dia en Wall street (que por cierto causa escasa reacción en los PM) y en medio de un buen rally de recuperación (aunque no suficiente para paliar las perdidas de dias pasados). A falta de saber el volumen y un par de cosillas más yo diría que se han vendido las mineras para comprar el DIP en SP500, Nasqad (mirare si la compras se centran en FANG, pero ahora no tengo tiempo) y dada la situación creo que las ha vendido con magros beneficios o directamente a perdidas (en Goldcorp no hay mucha opción que digamos) para comprar la Bajada y confiar en retorno a lo "Normal". Quizás sea un signo de falta de liquidez
Se ha vendido las mineras que suelen considerarse un juego apalancado sobre el oro/plata pero no se ha vendido GLD/SLV. ¿Se vende la especulación sobre el alza de los PM, pero se mantiene el seguro? . 

Sigue sonando la música pero el miedo parece entrar en los corazones.

Estos son mis humildes reflexiones a bote pronto. Si tengo tiempo puntualizare o me retractare debidamente.


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Oct 2018)

Kovaliov, Mochuelo, gracias, interesante.

Acabo de cambiar de opinión, borrado lo del USD elevándose hacia el infinito, parece que lo de GG de ayer fueron unos muy bajos resultados del tercer trimestre 2018

Goldcorp Inc. - Third Quarter 2018 Conference Call Presentation


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Hace bastantes días que NO sigo las mineras de MPs y acabo de echarles un vistazo. Hoy parece que quieren reaccionar al alza, pero el sector está débil. De todas formas, creo que en muchas ocasiones, tanto paketazo como yo, hemos indicado que en las caídas de las Bolsas, especialmente las estadounidenses, las mineras de MPs suelen acompañarlas...

No es menos cierto que suelen hacer suelo antes... perooooo NO sabemos si estamos ante la caída "fuerte" o dentro de una corrección de gran calado. Por tanto, lo mejor es seguir esperando para ver por dónde se sale... NO creo que la actual caída sea la de "VERDAD", aunque ésta acabará llegando sin duda. El próximo año puede resultar muy interesante a medida que vaya avanzando.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Oct 2018)

También miro de reojo las mineras, hoy por ejemplo me he estado mirando los volúmenes de Barrick y GG, y parece que hay una volatilidad demasiado extraña.

Cuando se ven estos movimientos bruscos en un sector (mineras) suele ser provocado por distorsiones entre alcistas y bajistas o cambio de posiciones fuertes para el medio y largo plazo.

Normalmente estas distorsiones no se producen por que hay un equilibrio entre alcistas y bajistas, al tiempo que los cuidadores de la acción evitan altas volatilidades.

Creo que no me equivoco si digo que estamos en cambio de tendencia de las oreras cara el medio plazo, y es posible que esté acudiendo capital de acciones más expuestas a crash bursátiles hacia sectores más conservadores y referenciado en el precio del metal (que suele subir en crash de medio y largo plazo)

Es posible que se pueda ir iniciando alguna posición no especulativa, pero siempre mirando de reojo el precio del oro, que debería mantenerse por encima de 1200$ para garantizar mejores resultados trimestrales en las ventas de metal y por tanto en la mejora del margen de las oreras.



Si por ejemplo el oro lograse atacar los 1300$ en breve, y se mantuviera por encima, las mineras fuertes se verán muy beneficiadas en un entorno bursátil muy apretado para encontrar valores con recorrido alcista apoyado en fundamentales.

Mucho ojo, e id comentando las posiciones, y sobre todo las oreras/plateras que veáis con mejores fundamentales.

GG podría estar en zona de compra de largo plazo, pero todo pasa por la subida mantenida del oro y superar esos 1300$, sino la deuda aprieta aquí y en marte.

Y ojo a lo dicho por Fernando, en caso de bajada brutal d elos índices, habrá efecto arrastre incluso en el oro físico en un primer momento muy probablemente, así que también en las mineras metaleras.

Buen fin de semana, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Oct 2018)

Uno de estos no nos vendría mal. 

Y están como el primer día.

Desgraciadamente, el dueño no sobrevivió para rescatarlo, lo que nos puede inducir a algunas reflexiones sobre la vanidad de los afanes de este mundo.

Así que no os preocupéis del mañana: el mañana se preocupará de sí mismo. Cada día tiene bastante con su propio mal

Numismática Antigua


----------



## Pintxen (29 Oct 2018)

Hola. Es la primera vez que participo en este foro.
Tengo una duda: si yo ahora compro unas onzas de oro y de aquí a un par de años esto "peta", es posible que suba el oro, como lo hizo en el 2018. 
Una cosa es segura, si hay un corralito o una hiperinflación tendré garantizado el valor del oro del bancolchón pero aunque haya aumentado su valor, si lo cambio por papelitos de colores, para qué me valen si esos papelitos no van a tener valor? Solo valdría para cambiarlo por un bien tangible (un coche por ejemplo, o una botella de ron) al estilo de las pelis de piratas? Para que nos entendamos, en ese momento en el que el oro que compraste hace unos años ha aumentado varias veces su valor el cuerpo te pide venderlo, ya que eso supondría ganar dinero, pero a cambio de qué?, papeles de colores que en cualquier momento pueden no valer nada? La lógica dice que en ese momento habría que guardar ese oro más que nunca, ya que sería inmune a una hiperinflación, cambio de divisas, corralito, robo masivo de ahorros por parte del estado, etc ...
No se si me he explicado bien.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2018 at 00:20 ----------

En el 2008 quise decir...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2018)

Hola, Pintxen: Pues sea Vd. Bienvenido a este hilo. Realmente, poco hay que comentar respecto a lo que nos dice, a fin de cuentas está en la línea que mantenemos por aquí.

En lo personal, los MPs son para ATESORAR y NO TOCAR a no ser que precisemos de ellos y la vida da muchas vueltas... Se han de ver, especialmente el Oro, como el "último recurso" y eso nos lo dirán nuestro bolsillo y las "circunstancias" que nos toquen vivir.

Y dejo esto...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...economia-de-eeuu-tras-el-desplome-de-la-bolsa

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (29 Oct 2018)

Gracias Fernando. Bien hallado.
Yo cuando leo a alguien tratando al oro como inversión creo que está en un error. Como se ha dicho aquí infinidad de veces es un refugio, si tienes suerte de vender una onza 500 € más cara que cuando la compraste pues estupendo, pero no es esa la idea.
Imaginemos que el abuelo de cualquiera de vosotros hubiera guardado sus ahorros en una caja debajo de una baldosa en billetes de reales y pesetas y mi abuelo hubiera hecho lo mismo pero guardando la misma cantidad en monedas de oro y plata. Quien se llevaría mayor alegría al encontrar el tesoro de su abuelo?.


----------



## pamarvilla (29 Oct 2018)

Buenas de nuevo.
He encontrado una noticia que puede ser de interés.

*Por qué la crisis del diésel puede hacer que el paladio valga más que el oro | Mercados | Cinco Días*

Os sigo leyendo siempre que puedo.
Salu2

:


----------



## Pintxen (29 Oct 2018)

Interesante. 
Lo peor del paladio es que tiene I.V.A. como la plata, y el oro no, asi que partes con la desventaja de esa pérdida inicial si adquieres paladio, pega que no tiene el metal de los dioses.
Otra pega que le veo es donde colocas luego una onza de paladio?, en un comprooro, una chatarrería, a particulares?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2018)

Hola, Pintxen: El Paladio puede llegar a ser un MP que adquiera un tremendo valor en muy pocas décadas, especialmente por su rareza y, por lo tanto, escaso a la vez que necesario para nuestro mundo. Dicho esto, está claro que el Paladio pertenece a otra "liga" de la que seguimos por estos lares, es decir que nos centramos en el Oro y la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo y con el que estoy bastante de acuerdo.

- Be Prepared for a Cheaper Dollar - The Daily Reckoning

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo y con el que estoy bastante de acuerdo.
> 
> - Be Prepared for a Cheaper Dollar - The Daily Reckoning
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, muy interesante. 

Parece del todo posible es una opción teniendo en cuenta que los usanos pueden subir aún más los aranceles posterior al encuentro con Xi (cumbre 20 noviembre).

La Carta de la Bolsa - EEUU planea imponer más aranceles a productos chinos si no hay avances entre Trump y Xi

Mitad de mandato y reunión G20 están aquí, así que dos cuestiones

¿En que medida consideras posible esta tesis que sugiere Jim Rickards? 

¿Veríamos una gran reversión del oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Bueno, el evento más importante en los EE.UU. van a ser las elecciones de medio mandato del próximo 6 de Noviembre. Para que veáis su alcance: se renuevan 36 Gobiernos de los 50 Estados y, como ocurre cada dos años, la totalidad de la Cámara de Representantes y un tercio del Senado.

De momento, NO estoy siguiendo las encuestas ni intención de voto, pero pronto lo haré, así que ahora mismo no tengo una opinión sobre el resultado que pudiera darse y los posibles "cambios" que podrían producirse si los republicanos fueran "castigados"... 

SÍ que me ha hecho "reflexionar" esa "caravana de inmigrantes" latinoamericanos y lo digo por las fechas. Parece que todo estaba "programado" en los "tempos" y digo esto porque hay Estados en que el voto latino puede ser fundamental, como son los casos de Nevada y Arizona...

Respecto a lo que me preguntas. En el pasado reciente ya escribí en este hilo que NO veía ni veo "problemas" para que el par EUR/USD se mueva a medio plazo en una horquilla que va de los 1,24 a los 1,38... Además, sería lo más "lógico" dentro del escenario futuro que preveo en el plazo que he citado. 

Sin embargo, en estos momentos el Índice del Dólar está batiendo la resistencia que tenía hasta ahora y vamos a ver si alcanza el siguiente nivel situado en los 97,15... Si rompiera éste último podría subir y bastante. De todas formas, a 1-2 años lo veo dónde he indicado.

Y el Oro, Charizato21, suele subir cuando el USD muestra debilidad manifiesta. Por eso mismo, el Oro NO lo está haciendo mal si consideramos la fortaleza actual de la divisa estadounidense.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Continúa la tensión geopolítica...

- "Prepáranse para la guerra": Xi Jinping al comando militar sureño de China

Saludos.


----------



## julitro (31 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Continúa la tensión geopolítica...
> 
> - "Prepáranse para la guerra": Xi Jinping al comando militar sureño de China
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, hasta donde yo sé este tipo de tensiones son lo más normal del mundo, cuando hay algún trasfondo económico para negociar. El último caso, Corea del Norte... y todo sale bien el 99% de las veces. Nunca acaba en guerras ni ataques.
Con el bloqueo que tienen los Chinos , y los huevos de Trump, me parece hasta NORMAL que hagan creer al mundo que puede llegar a haber algo. Y realmente al final no pasará NADA.
Hubo un escenario parecido que desembocó en la Guerra de Vietnam, destructores, aviones de reconocimiento, etc... Pero hace ya 70 años, y eran otros tiempos realmente tensos.


Y venga, venga, vamos al tema, que me quema:

*Precio HOY : 34,1 € /gr. *
Gold Price in EUR per Gram for All Time
Mirando el gráfico... sinceramente, qué pensáis?? no creéis que estos últimos años ha estado alto?? Subió con la crisis, con razón, ok... pero no ha vuelto a su valor anterior, en torno a 16€, que considerando una tendencia alcista histórica, podría estar mejor dicho en los 20€.

Entiendo que la mayoría de la gente piense que la crisis está por venir, esto es así. PEro es normal que andemos en los 34€ ahora mismo?? veis posible una corrección a largo plazo a un valor más "normal" como los 25€ ?? O pensáis que de aquí ya es muy difícil que baje, tanto si hay crisis cerca como si no??

Y en caso de crisis inminente (menos de 15 meses), lo veis rompiendo la barrera de los 45€ ???


----------



## Pintxen (31 Oct 2018)

Hola, cual es el lugar más fiable para seguir la cotización? Yo donde suelo consultar está ahora mismo en 34,54 €.

Precio del Oro | Euros - Gramo | Quilates - Gramo - Onza

Está muy bien, hay gráfica histórica y todo.
Yo creo que no bajará mucho, si que es verdad que lleva unos años bastante estable, pero me da la impresión de que los gobiernos y la gente en general se está dando cuenta de que el verdadero dinero son los MP (bueno, y las materias primas en general...), y que lo denás es humo. En la época del "mirusté, España va bien" no se les daba valor, ya que parecía que la abundancia iba a ser infinita, y la economía indestructible... Hasta que vino la crisis. Ahí todo cambió.
Esta es mi opinión.


----------



## eversor (31 Oct 2018)

Hola
Yo uso gold.de

En cuanto a los precios... a saber, pero por lo que he leído por aquí muchas mineras tienen un coste de extracción próximo a 1000 $ por onza (si no me equivoco), lo que nos daría aproximadamente un precio de 32,25 $ por gramo.

Y por otro lado hay varios gobiernos comprando a manos llenas: China, Rusia, India y algunos europeos...

Saludos

PD Aunque Charizato... lleva tiempo advirtiéndonos de la caída... Igual al final lleva razón


----------



## julitro (31 Oct 2018)

eversor dijo:


> Hola
> Yo uso gold.de
> 
> En cuanto a los precios... a saber, pero por lo que he leído por aquí muchas mineras tienen un coste de extracción próximo a 1000 $ por onza (si no me equivoco), lo que nos daría aproximadamente un precio de 32,25 $ por gramo.
> ...



Cierto.
El precio del oro por debajo del coste de extracción - Rankia

Pues el coste de extracción es en torno a eso que dices, y las mineras están muy apretadas, casi sin márgen de beneficio. Cuando incorporan costes extras como amortizaciones y demás, se dan cuenta de que están produciendo con pérdidas. Y si esto es así, sencillamente irán dejando de producir, como tantos otros pozos de petróleo.

No sé... pero excepto que se encuentre una nueva tecnología de extracción o se colonice un planeta lleno de oro, parece que esto sólo puede ir para arriba o que al menos tiene una resistencia casi inamovible efectivamente en los 32$ /gr. ienso:


----------



## JohnGalt (31 Oct 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Continúa la tensión geopolítica...
> 
> - "Prepáranse para la guerra": Xi Jinping al comando militar sureño de China
> 
> Saludos.



GEOPOLITICA

Hay algunos movimientos recientes interesantes... pero uno que no se si ha salido en prensa de por alli es algo relativamente soprendente (en el sentido de que no lo han escondido): la visita de la ministra de cultura de ISR a Emiratos, y fue a la gran mezquita. Es claro hacia adonde apunta la partida de ajedrez: los iranies. Lo que me ha sorprendido es que es visita oficial. Sabiamos (o intuiamos) por los movimientos en Siria e Iran que los canales estaban abiertos... aunque de momento, se sigue sin poder entrar al pais si tienen un sello por haber visitado ISR, quien sabe lo que se vendra...

ORO

Alguien ha tenido experiencia en compras con la Royal Mint? Si es asi agradeceria me lo indicarais y seguiriamos en privado con algunas aclaraciones que necesito...

Gracias de antemano


----------



## paketazo (31 Oct 2018)

Sigo mirando los movimientos de las extractoras y parece que incluso con un día como hoy que para ellas daría pena, han reaccionado desde abajo con rebote, cuando en otras ocasiones ya estarían perdiendo un 3% como poco.

No quiero decir que hayan tocado fondo, pero no las perdáis de vista, sobre todo car auna potencial rotura de soportes en S&P.

Miraros las gráficas de los anteriores rebotes desde mínimos, os dejo un par de ejemplos:

GoldCorp de enero de 2016 a abril paso de 11$ a 21$

Barrick de 7$ a 20$

Y todo esto con una simple bajada del S&P de un 6% y una subida del oro del 20%

La historia suele repetirse pero con matices...los matices podemos intuirlos, el momento en el cual comenzará a repetirse es lo complicado del asunto.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Julitro: Aquí, en este hilo, se suelen ir colocando noticias, artículos, etc. sobre Geopolítica y después cada cual es muy libre de pensar u opinar lo que quiera sobre los mismos.

Yo NO sería tan "optimista" como Vd. en relación al panorama internacional... Que yo sepa desde la Guerra de Vietnam han pasado muchas cosas en el mundo y también numerosos conflictos bélicos que han tenido una gran envergadura. En el fondo, los "actores" principales detrás de las "bambalinas" han sido los MISMOS, es decir las grandes potencias: EE.UU., Rusia y China... más sus respectivos "lameculos".

Y también la capacidad militar de esas potencias ha cambiado SUSTANCIALMENTE. Hoy la guerra ya es muy diferente a cómo se desarrolló en Vietnam.

Respecto al cierre de mineras de MPs es algo que podría producirse, pero desde luego NO de forma masiva. ¿Tiene Vd. idea de los costos y tiempo que supone poner en marcha una minera extractora? Evidentemente, con los actuales precios, los "números" NO les salen a muchas mineras de MPs, pero hay otras -las menos- que son muy rentables y ya no digo si nos referimos a las dedicadas a las Regalías.

De todas formas, es un sector que en general está muy endeudado y con las implicaciones que ello podría tener...

A futuro el Oro tiene un horizonte muy prometedor, pero el cuándo es algo que NO sabemos y que a algunos realmente nos importa bien poco.

# eversor: El amigo Charizato21 y sus "Solares" han fracasado en sus predicciones... Que con el tiempo se pudiera dar esa gran caída, pues hasta es posible, pero de ahí a decir que han "acertado"... yo diría que más bien se les ha pasado el "arroz"

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Oct 2018)

julitro dijo:


> Bueno, hasta donde yo sé este tipo de tensiones son lo más normal del mundo, cuando hay algún trasfondo económico para negociar. El último caso, Corea del Norte... y todo sale bien el 99% de las veces. Nunca acaba en guerras ni ataques.
> Con el bloqueo que tienen los Chinos , y los huevos de Trump, me parece hasta NORMAL que hagan creer al mundo que puede llegar a haber algo. Y realmente al final no pasará NADA.
> Hubo un escenario parecido que desembocó en la Guerra de Vietnam, destructores, aviones de reconocimiento, etc... Pero hace ya 70 años, y eran otros tiempos realmente tensos.
> 
> ...



A mi me tienes que hablar en dólares por onza, si no, no te entiendo.


----------



## FranMen (1 Nov 2018)

El otro día hablando con un extrabajador de las minas de oro de Rodalquilar, me dijo que, mientras la cotización del oro estaba a unos 67$, USA pagaba 100. Podría estar ocurriendo algo así hoy día?


----------



## T-34 (1 Nov 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> El otro día hablando con un extrabajador de las minas de oro de Rodalquilar, me dijo que, mientras la cotización del oro estaba a unos 67$, USA pagaba 100. Podría estar ocurriendo algo así hoy día?



que pagaban casi el doble de lo que cotizaba dices?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Cuesta de creer que haya sido así, la verdad... A la inversa puede darse, es decir que el comprador minoritario pague una fuerte prima sobre el spot y eso lo pudimos comprobar en Turquía durante el pasado mes de Agosto, cuando una Onza de Oro en Liras turcas se disparó más de un 30%... Ahora ya andan más calmadas las aguas por aquel país y claro está me estoy refiriendo al aspecto monetario.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Puede ser bastante RELEVANTE...

- Barrick Gold considers buying nine of the world

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Puede ser bastante RELEVANTE...
> 
> - Barrick Gold considers buying nine of the world
> 
> Saludos.



Nunca llueve a gusto de todos, y en casos como este, el pez grande que obtiene financiación en épocas complicadas, puede comerse al chico que no cubre fácilmente sus márgenes de maniobra, y por consiguiente negocia a la baja su valoración fundamental.

Lo que está claro es que si una grade como Barrick, se plantea inversiones como la reciente que ha realizado, es por que la viabilidad que le ve al futuro de la extracción del oro es grande...veremos si acierta o no...yo pienso que sí, pero eso sirve de poco.

Buen día a todos los santos que nos leen, y a los que escriben.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Nov 2018)

Menudos infartos que nos está dando estos días las mineras y los metales.

Hoy una de las subidas más fuertes del año en la plata.


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Nov 2018)

Buenas

¿ Qué opinión tenéis de Coininvest ? ¿ Mejor que Andorrano o por igual ?

---------- Post added 01-nov-2018 at 21:34 ----------

Estaba mirando precios y una *1 oz Britania | Oro | 2018* sale por 1124 en la primera y 1145 en el Andorrano


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Nov 2018)

Coiinvest, muy bien...igual que Andorrano...lo unico que el primero, cobra 25 o 29 € de envio (ahora no me acuerdo) y Andorrano 12 €...pero perfectos....


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2018)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> ¿ Qué opinión tenéis de Coininvest ? ¿ Mejor que Andorrano o por igual ?
> 
> ...



Bueno, para compras grandes creo que me quedo con coininvest, por dos motivos, la variedad y el precio.

Para compras pequeñas, Andorrano interesa si comparas los gastos de envío.

Bonita onza la Britania, muy bonita.

Por cierto buen petardazo de los metales hoy con USA alcista...recordad lo de la alta volatilidad de corto plazo, y los cambios de ciclo de largo plazo


----------



## Pintxen (1 Nov 2018)

Las dos son de fiar.
Tu haz una lista de lo que quieres comprar, calcula el precio en cada página, añade los gastos de envío (en Coininvest 35 € y en Andorrano lo desconozco) y en la que te salga más económica pues compras. Para cantidades grandes Coininvest, cantidades medianas y puntuales Andorrano y pequeñas cantidades de monedas de plata Eldoradocoins.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2018 at 22:16 ----------

Jake, como ves Paketazo y yo hemos coincidido. El ha publicado mientras yo estaba escribiendo y hemos comentado lo mismo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Que Barrick Gold intente ser un "gigante" dentro de la extracción del Oro puede entenderse, dado que como he comentado en múltiples ocasiones NO les va a quedar más remedio a muchas mineras de MPs que fusionarse o "concentrarse". Ahora bien, eso conlleva también hacerse cargo de la Deuda de las más débiles y crear una gran "pelota", puesto que la "solvencia" de Barrick Gold consiste en la "confianza" que se deposite en dicha compañía.

paketazo, hay mucha volatilidad en el sector de las Materias Primas y a ella NO se están sustrayendo los MPs... Digo esto, porque a medio y largo plazo puede ser muy prematuro tomar posiciones o NO, vete a saber, especialmente para aquellos que quieran especular o tengan Paciencia para esperar que los precios se "disparen"... algo que acabará sucediendo. Lo que NO tengo NADA claro es si el "punto de partida" actual es el adecuado. Por ejemplo, hoy las mineras de MPs han subido fuertemente, pero ya vimos el desempeño de ayer y donde pesaron mucho los pésimos resultados de Gold Resource Corp. Esa acción cayó fuertemente y hoy apenas ha recobrado algo.

Habrá que estar muy atento a los resultados que se vayan presentando, entre otras cosas porque los del próximo trimestre pueden ser bastante malos, a fin de cuentas los precios están caídos y encima los costos están aumentando. Luego, los índices americanos están rebotando con fuerza y hay un indudable efecto "arrastre". 

Por otro lado, los que tengan que ir a largo y medio plazo deben tener en cuenta la cotización del par EUR/USD, aunque ese es el factor que menos pesará cuando las mineras de MPs suban fuertemente. Mí única duda, y es que suelo ser muy conservador, es si el momento actual es el "idóneo".

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2018)

Efectivamente *fernando*, la clave de las mineras son la deuda que pueden llegar a soportar sin poner en riesgo su operabilidad inmediata.

De poco vale poseer todo el terreno explotable del mundo si no tenemos dinero ni quién nos lo preste ni para comprar un pico y una pala.

Creo que la estrategia expansiva de Barrick es una patada adelante esperando ver en los próximos años una subida del oro lo suficientemente amplia como para cubrir operaciones, deuda de corto e ir reduciendo la de largo.

No cabe duda que si los tipos de interés USA siguen al alza, el oro podría pasarlo mal a pesar de una bajada de los índices de RV, y esa bajada del metal provocaría esas fusiones "obligadas" que comentas, pero también podría dejar un reguero de suspensiones de pago por el camino.

El oro está en la tierra, y esa tierra puede explotarse con beneficios hoy, o esperar años al siguiente ciclo expansivo de esa materia prima, pero eso es algo que no contemplamos, ya que el mercado se reequilibra rápidamente en sectores de este tipo.

¿momento de entrar en las extractoras?

Complicado, yo al menos, no lo haría con todo el arsenal, si acaso con 1/3 de lo que pretendamos meter ahí, y pudiendo ser, diversificando al menos en un par "por si las moscas"

Para ver de verdad potencial, el oro ha de irse por encima de 1300$, pero claro, llegados ahí las oreras ya habrán rebotado un buen pico al estilo de lo visto hoy.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2018)

Hola, paketazo: SÍ, creo que andamos de acuerdo con respecto a este tema. Posiblemente, con una visión cortoplacista se podría entrar de forma moderada en cuanto a "pelas" se refiere, ya que ver el Oro sobre los $1300 es bastante factible de aquí a principios del próximo año. Obviamente, eso elevaría también las cotizaciones de las mineras que se dedican a su extracción.

De todas formas, creo que sería interesante esperar unos pocos días más, aunque con esa volatilidad es muy difícil de "acertar". En "otros" tiempos ya habría entrado, pero ahora es que me he vuelto muy "pasota" con relación a las Bolsas y mira que hace pocos días pude hacer bastante dinero con una empresa española, pero entre que me lo pienso y no... se fue. Y lo veía bastante CLARO: hablamos de dos dígitos en apenas días.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (2 Nov 2018)

La japonesización ya esta aquí.

PIMCO alerta de que el BCE no tiene margen de movimiento y que Japón "podría ser nuestro futuro"


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La banca desoye al BdE y evita mejorar su posición de capital, la más baja de Europa

Y se continúan publicando malos resultados en las mineras de MPs. Ahora han sido Coeur Mining Inc. y Royal Gold Inc.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (2 Nov 2018)

No puede ser que todas las mineras lo estén haciendo mal, son rachas,,, que no miráis el programa de los mineros de discovery,,, es broma,,, jeje,,, el tema está en el precio del oro, si repunta no?


----------



## paketazo (2 Nov 2018)

timi dijo:


> No puede ser que todas las mineras lo estén haciendo mal, son rachas,,, que no miráis el programa de los mineros de discovery,,, es broma,,, jeje,,, el tema está en el precio del oro, si repunta no?



Hola timi, los mineros del Discovery Max nos han venido de perlas para acercarnos aun que sea de manera un poco exagerada a veces, a lo que es la extracción de oro en USA desde un punto de vista minorista.

Todo lo que sucede con la ley de la oferta y demanda está sujeto a un punto de equilibrio, y en ese punto muchos van entrando al mercado y otros lo abandonan dependiendo de los rendimientos.

Un agricultor cuyo costo de kilo de patatas producidas es de 0,5€, no puede venderlas a ese precio o a menos, ya que no cubre los gastos de producción, salvo que se financie para mantener la producción durante más tiempo a la espera de que el precio de la patata suba...si el precio de la patata no sube, la deuda que ha ido generando aprieta más, y finalmente ha de vender la producción y la maquinaria a quién sea capaz de lograr producir patatas a menos de 0,50€.

En la minaría hay dos factores claves a primera vista, uno es como todos sabemos el precio de la venta al por mayor del metal, y otro los costos de producir ese metal (extraer)

Cuando las tierras auríferas se sobre explotan, los rendimientos bajan independientemente de que aumentes la presión extractora, por consiguiente por debajo de un precio solo habrá unas determinadas minas rentables.

Si de 10 minas solo son rentables 2 a largo plazo cierran 8, pero esto hace que baje la oferta de oro para una misma demanda, y por consiguiente el precio sube haciendo que esas 8 minas o parte de ellas vuelvan al mercado.

En un claro ejemplo de la ley de rendimientos decrecientes amen del equilibrio oferta demanda.

Lo interesante aquí, es escarbar en los balances y encontrar las mineras menos endeudadas en las que invertir y esperar una reversión del ciclo bajista del oro (lateral últimamente)

Las mineras pueden dar todas un buen pelotazo, pero si el oro permanece reprimido unos años más, alguna suspenderá pagos muy posiblemente.

Otra buena labor de investigación sería saber cuales poseen las mejores tierras incluso estando endeudadas, pues pueden ser objeto de compra por alguna mayor.

Buen día...y no lo digo por los inversores de DIA, si no por el día en general.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Nov 2018)

¿ Nadie va a decir nada de esto ?...lo que NO se ha atrevido a hacer la supuesta derecha, lo va a hacer la progresia bolivariana....País donde anida la supuesta izquierda, País que arruina...

El Gobierno prevé acabar con la elusión tributaria en las herencias en vida | Mi dinero | Cinco Días


----------



## paketazo (2 Nov 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Nadie va a decir nada de esto ?...lo que NO se ha atrevido a hacer la supuesta derecha, lo va a hacer la progresia bolivariana....País donde anida la supuesta izquierda, País que arruina...
> 
> El Gobierno prevé acabar con la elusión tributaria en las herencias en vida | Mi dinero | Cinco Días



Triste pero real como la vida misma...llevamos años avisando de que la presión fiscal acabará destruyendo el entramado empresarial de las PYME, amén del ahorro personal del trabajador.

Se fomenta la indigencia económica, la insolvencia, y el uso de todo activo monetario capaz de evadir toda esta artillería de impuestos abusivos y con al único afán de autofinanciarse para mantenerse en el cargo amén de cobrar buenos sueldos.

Si por mi fuera mañana me daba de baja en autónomos y a currar todo en B como está forzando este gobierno y el anterior a todo empresario que está a límite de sus posibilidades tratando de poner comida en la mesa.

Principio del fin y crónica de una debacle anunciada...salven lo que puedan antes de que se lo confisquen con la ley en la mano.

Debería ir en el principal para que se haga eco del progresismo que han votado algunos

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: ¿Quiénes han gobernado el país en los últimos años? Los del "pajarraco", ¿No? Lo digo por eso que comentas "del progresismo que han votado algunos"... 

Mira, paketazo, yo cada vez estoy más ASQUEADO de derechas, izquierdas, liberales y "pseudos" de todo tipo, pero también tengo MUY CLARO que los impuestos han subido en este país de FORMA MUY ABUSIVA con las Derechas en el Poder. Que ahora las arcas públicas están con "telarañas" y sin margen de maniobra está claro, de manera que nos van a ESQUILMAR vengan los que vengan.

De todas formas, esto que nos viene es algo que está en la "agenda" y que nos va a tocar los HUEVOS a muchos de los habitantes de los países desarrollados. NO va a ser una "simple" cuestión que se va a ceñir a España, sino al tiempo...

Bueno, creo que de alguna manera ya venimos preparando a los participantes, más activos o no, de este hilo y DESDE HACE AÑOS... Por lo tanto, no nos queda más remedio que seguir recomendando tomar las medidas con "requiebros" que hagan falta para adecuarse a la futura situación que acabará dándose. Ya NO es cuestión de que nos guste o no -obvio-, sino de ir preparándose de la mejor forma posible... Y ahí están los MPs para quienes sepan cómo deberán utilizarse: fíjaros cómo "ellos" SÍ que se han dado cuenta...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (2 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo ...
> 
> De todas formas, creo que sería interesante esperar unos pocos días más, aunque con esa volatilidad es muy difícil de "acertar"...
> 
> Saludos.



Si, se avecinan grandes turbulencias ciclónica, justo la semana que viene, las elecciones de mitad de mandato. El asunto se va poner sumamente interesante, veremos como acaba PeloPanocha, si sólo mantiene el senado los mercados no se lo tomarán demasiado bien ...a medio plazo desaceleración, inflación ... bueno para el oro.

Veremos en breve, pero como siempre, antes tiene que llegar el gran declive


----------



## timi (2 Nov 2018)

yo no se si el gran declive anunciado por los Solaris llegará , pero como tarde mucho en llegar , si llega tendremos problemas mas graves donde centrar nuestra atención....

Rusia dice adiós al dólar: Bate el récord soviético y ya posee más de 2.000 toneladas de oro - RT

DONDE LA VERDAD NOS LLEVA: ÚLTIMA HORA: LA BANCA ROTHSCHILD VENDE TODOS SUS NEGOCIOS DE FIDEICOMISO, EL CRACK FINANCIERO SE APROXIMA

"Only A Serious Economic Shock": ECB Said To Consider New T-LTRO; Euro Tumbles | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Charizato21: NO creo que los republicanos pierdan el control del Senado en los EE.UU. Para ello precisan de muchas "combinaciones" y que son harto complicadas que sucedan. Sin embargo, en la Cámara de Representantes SÍ que podría producirse un cambio sustancial...

¡Joder! Charizato21, ese "Gran declive" parece el anuncio del "Diluvio Universal"... Supongo que algún día llegará la "gran bajada", pero antes es más previsible la "gran subida". ¡Ojo! que ya me iría bien una BUENA BAJADA y más con el horizonte temporal que yo tengo en el Oro, es decir... ¡NINGUNO! Otra cosa es que NO me quede más "huevos" que echar mano del mismo y NADA descartable en el futuro, máxime viendo adónde parece que nos dirigimos.

# timi: Tengo un amigo que trabaja para los Rothschild y ya hace unos pocos años que me advirtió que estaban haciendo cambios muy profundos. A él, por ejemplo, lo mandaron a trabajar a China... Y existe un viraje muy importante en los negocios de estos "pollos", pero ya veremos qué estrategias adoptarán en el futuro de acuerdo a los virajes geopolíticos que se pudieran dar. Los Rothschild han apostado por Oriente y lo que me pregunto es si mantendrán esa posición...

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Nov 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Coiinvest, muy bien...igual que Andorrano...lo unico que el primero, cobra 25 o 29 € de envio (ahora no me acuerdo) y Andorrano 12 €...pero perfectos....



Gracias por la info

---------- Post added 03-nov-2018 at 09:03 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, para compras grandes creo que me quedo con coininvest, por dos motivos, la variedad y el precio.
> 
> Para compras pequeñas, Andorrano interesa si comparas los gastos de envío.
> 
> ...





Pintxen dijo:


> Las dos son de fiar.
> Tu haz una lista de lo que quieres comprar, calcula el precio en cada página, añade los gastos de envío (en Coininvest 35 € y en Andorrano lo desconozco) y en la que te salga más económica pues compras. Para cantidades grandes Coininvest, cantidades medianas y puntuales Andorrano y pequeñas cantidades de monedas de plata Eldoradocoins.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2018 at 22:16 ----------
> ...



Gracias también.

Lo que me gustaría saber es, si por una krugerrand se paga lo mismo que por una britannia o una american eagle a la hora de la recompra, si se busca la moneda de oro como inversión y valor refugio, ¿ no sería lo más lógico comprar únicamente krugerrands ?
Ya sé que los coleccionistas eso no lo contemplan pero para alguien que quiere tener su 10/15% del patrimonio en oro, ¿ No sería lo lógico ?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2018)

Hola, Jake el Perro: Respecto a lo que pregunta, le diré que en su caso lo aconsejable es comprar el Oro que esté más barato en el momento en que decida comprar.

Y el Krugerrand está considerado la moneda de referencia internacional dentro del mercado del Oro. Otra cosa es que a algunos no nos guste y preferimos otro tipo de monedas, pero eso ya es una simple cuestión de "gustos", "manías", etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (3 Nov 2018)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Gracias por la info
> Lo que me gustaría saber es, si por una krugerrand se paga lo mismo que por una britannia o una american eagle a la hora de la recompra, si se busca la moneda de oro como inversión y valor refugio, ¿ no sería lo más lógico comprar únicamente krugerrands ?
> Ya sé que los coleccionistas eso no lo contemplan pero para alguien que quiere tener su 10/15% del patrimonio en oro, ¿ No sería lo lógico ?





Si buscas sin complicaciones compra krugers, soberanos, francos
Si vas a residir en Inglaterra, mejor britannias y soberanos (son plusvalias libres de impuestos)
Los americanos prefieren los eagles...
Para mi lo ideal es moneda historica, no bullion con el mínimo sobreprecio y la mejor conservacion.
Si te va una opcion más hardcore, onzas españolas corrientes pero bonitas


----------



## Muttley (3 Nov 2018)

fff dijo:


> Si buscas sin complicaciones compra krugers, soberanos, francos
> Si vas a residir en Inglaterra, mejor britannias y soberanos (son plusvalias libres de impuestos)
> Los americanos prefieren los eagles...
> Para mi lo ideal es moneda historica, no bullion con el mínimo sobreprecio y la mejor conservacion.
> Si te va una opcion más hardcore, onzas españolas corrientes pero bonitas



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Prefiero históricas españolas o del mundo con minimo sobrespot.
Sin ser históricas, yo siempre me iría a monedas con mayor potencial de revalorización en año en curso.
Por ejemplo:
Lunar II de oro del año en curso. Preciosas. Puede ser unos 40-50 euros más caro que el krugerrand. Pero a 5 años aguanta mucho posibles bajones del oro. El Kruger se mueve con el spot. Las lunares también pero su influencia es menos decisiva.
Lo de las onzas españolas....bufff....eso es hardcore. Hay que saber MUCHO y no es para principiantes. Yo aún no me atrevo. Aunque sean corrientes hay que tener muy claro si es MBC+ o EBC o si se paga más por ceca México o Guatemala. Por supuesto no hablo de las cara de rata (Carlos III de 1762 a 1772) que no bajan de los 4000 euros...y que pueden costar decenas de miles por detalles.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Nov 2018)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Gracias por la info
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-nov-2018 at 09:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Jake, fiate de lo que dice Fernando...fue uno de mis maestros en esto (agradecido le quedo)...Kruger es conocida mundialmente y nunca tendras problemas de cambiarla por Cash ya sea en Tailandia, Chile, Noruega, Kenya ó Corea...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Muttley: En su momento, estuve bastante volcado en la Plata histórica, pero hace ya unos años que me he vuelto más "práctico", es decir que la he cambiado por el Premium y de forma más "testimonial" el Bullion. De esa manera economizo y busco conservar ese "gusanillo" del Coleccionismo.

Y en el Oro sigo con las monedas "circuladas" y que hayan sido Dinero, aunque también tengo otras más bien conmemorativas. Por cierto ya me gustaría que se diera esa "Gran bajada" de Charizato21 y sus "Solares", al menos para equilibrar un poco el metal dorado en relación al plateado y que es el que tengo más sobreponderado. No es menos cierto que lo compro porque me gusta mucho más la Plata y con la esperanza de que sea "heredada", de manera que haya disfrutado de ella y también que dé grandes alegrías en un futuro incierto...

# El hombre dubitativo: Muchas Gracias, ¡hombre!, pero no me considero un "Maestro" en los temas que tocamos por aquí, aunque SÍ tengo esa consideración en dos materias ajenas y que pertenecen al terreno personal. Pero tampoco me lo tengo creído, puesto que los buenos alumnos SIEMPRE tienen un concepto demasiado elevado de quienes reciben la oportuna enseñanza.

Aquí, en este hilo, soy uno más y que también aprende de todos vosotros. Y en cuanto a las monedas por aquí hay muy buenos expertos: fff, Muttley, Arbeyna, Tichy...

Por cierto, El hombre dubitativo, quién te iba a decir a ti que serías "metalero"... Hace ya algunos años eras bastante contrario y recuerdo que también "maltratado" por algunos IMPRESENTABLES. SÍ, creo que algo tuve que ver en tu "evolución" en este tema...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un buen artículo para aquellos que andáis metidos en acciones de mineras de MPs. Y yo soy de la misma opinión, es decir que NO veremos el "fondo" hasta que la FED deje de "manosear" los tipos de interés y los mercados se hayan revertido de VERDAD. Entonces SÍ que podrá ser una opción inmejorable para entrar. Mientras es muy factible que existan rebotes en función de la volatilidad a la que se someta al Oro. Yo sigo sin descartar que se ataquen los $1300 de aquí a Enero y los $1400 deberían atravesarse fácilmente a lo largo del próximo año, pero bueno ya veremos... Algunos prefieren ganar unos Dólares con los tipos de interés que ofrece la RF estadounidense mientras pierden el poder adquisitivo de su Dinero.

- Gold Stocks are Not Close to Bottom

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Nov 2018)

Aparte de ti Fernando, muchos más por aqui...la lista seria larga...Paketazo, Timi, Dekalogo, Necho, Apeche, Toni Montana, y varios más que me dejo...saludos...


----------



## Mochuelo (4 Nov 2018)

Paketazo dixit:


> Efectivamente fernando, la clave de las mineras son la deuda que pueden llegar a soportar sin poner en riesgo su operabilidad inmediata.
> 
> De poco vale poseer todo el terreno explotable del mundo si no tenemos dinero ni quién nos lo preste ni para comprar un pico y una pala.
> 
> ...



En mi humilde opinión creo que si bien la deuda es un problema en el sector (así como en el "sistema" en general) creo que el movimiento de Barrick es más prosaico. Barrick ha tenido éxito a la hora de reducir su "horrenda" deuda a niveles manejables gracias a que posee algunas de las más grandes y rentables minas del mundo, vender una buena cantidad de activos "no core" y algo de reducción de gastos. Como resultado de ello Barrick ha adelgazado, su producción ha ido disminuyendo hasta el punto que Newmont (que no tiene problema de deuda) estaba a punto de sobrepesarla. Si quieres conservar el trono algo te cuesta y como no había manera rápida de aumentar producción de manera económica sin recurrir a más deuda... pues nos ajuntamos.
La fusión con Rangold (una empresa que en mi opinión esta mejor gestionada que Barrick) crea un gigante indiscutible (creo que recordar que tendra 5 de las 10 mejores minas del mundo) con más reservas y mejor situación financiera. Además Barrick puede aprovechar la filosofía empresarial de Randgold de búsqueda de activos y su buen hacer en africa. La unión parece que conllevara una venta de "non core" activos y una nueva estrategia (unamos a ello el intercambio de acciones con Shandong) centrada en la calidad de los activos. 

Quisiera recordar las palabras de Pierre Lassonde sobre los magros resultados que la exploración esta dando en las últimas décadas que conlleva la dificultad de reponer las reservas de los productores. Estos que han recortado los presupuestos de exploración durante los años bajistas se veran obligados a "comprar" exploradores y juniors. Todos sabemos que la producción de oro y plata apenas tiene influencia en el precio del oro y la plata, pero si se une menguante producción con un incremento de la demanda ya sabemos que previsiblemente pasara.

Me dejo bastantes cosas en el tintero, pero mis obligaciones familiares me reclaman. Intentare desglosar un poco más si tengo tiempo


----------



## crufel (4 Nov 2018)

¿Donde podría conseguir 13 Amadeos de plata en estado decente y a buen precio?


----------



## Pintxen (4 Nov 2018)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Donde podría conseguir 13 Amadeos de plata en estado decente y a buen precio?



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-348.htmlqui puedes intentar comprar y vender monedas de oro y plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Seis gráficos espeluznantes para mantener en vilo a los inversores este Halloween - Español

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un muy buen artículo de Moisés Romero... Y NO olvidemos que la Crisis de la Eurozona NUNCA se cerró...

- El olor a rancio se extiende ya por toda Europa. Camino de la refundación

Saludos.


----------



## julitro (5 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un muy buen artículo de Moisés Romero... Y NO olvidemos que la Crisis de la Eurozona NUNCA se cerró...
> 
> - El olor a rancio se extiende ya por toda Europa. Camino de la refundación
> 
> Saludos.



Qué barbaridad, grandes noticias para casi todos!! jejeje 
:baba:



Seguimos con el chorreo (aunque no es un aporte nuevo, el artículo es de ayer):

Los bancos centrales del mundo aumentan la compra de oro | Tribuna

:abajo:


----------



## Pintxen (5 Nov 2018)

Hay una cosa que no entiendo. Si los bancos centrales y paises como Rusia están comprando oro a tutiplé, a quien se lo compran? Que pasa, que hay algún país que está vendiendo su oro? O sale de los comprooro? O las mineras están a toda máquina sacando oro como locos? Antes de que paises como Rusia y China se decidieran a comprar oro a manos llenas, a quien le vendían las mineras el oro que extraían?.
Si la demanda de oro ha aumentado, no debería aumentar también su precio?
Son preguntas que lanzo desde mi ignorancia.
Por último, tengo una ligera sospecha que aquí hay algún país que miente en relación a sus reservas de oro, es decir que dice ser el mayor poseedor de oro del mundo y que en realidad no tiene ni para hacerse una medalla de Camarón...!!! JEJEJUJU!!!!


----------



## julitro (5 Nov 2018)

Pintxen dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no entiendo. Si los bancos centrales y paises como Rusia están comprando oro a tutiplé, a quien se lo compran? Que pasa, que hay algún país que está vendiendo su oro? O sale de los comprooro? O las mineras están a toda máquina sacando oro como locos? Antes de que paises como Rusia y China se decidieran a comprar oro a manos llenas, a quien le vendían las mineras el oro que extraían?.
> Si la demanda de oro ha aumentado, no debería aumentar también su precio?
> Son preguntas que lanzo desde mi ignorancia.
> Por último, tengo una ligera sospecha que aquí hay algún país que miente en relación a sus reservas de oro, es decir que dice ser el mayor poseedor de oro del mundo y que en realidad no tiene ni para hacerse una medalla de Camarón...!!! JEJEJUJU!!!!



Pues es una verdadera rallada. Primero supongo que estos países a cambio de oro venden divisa, reservas, normalmente de otra moneda, y a mí me cuadra que fuera el dólar. No sé hasta qué punto * EEUU puede estar vendiendo oro*, a cambio de dólares, para intentar sustentar su propia divisa, que flaquea bastante.
Desde hace 1 año Rusia, China, Turquía, UK y muchos otros compran oro, pero CREO que Estados Unidos precisamente no está comprando nada.
Esto me cuadraría con una posición de EEUU vendedora de oro .

A parte, y ya casi hablando por hablar, supongo que los países que quieran oro lo pueden encargar directamente a los países productores o a sus propias mineras. Por ejemplo Rusia obliga a sus mineras a venderles x toneladas de oro al año, y a parte también paga a China o a Sudáfrica x toneladas al año. A su vez, Sudáfrica, en vez de acuñar 50 mil krugerrands en 2018, acuña sólo 25mil y vende 1 tonelada de oro a Rusia.

Yo al menos me lo imagino así, y me monto mi propia película...


----------



## paketazo (5 Nov 2018)

Spoiler






Pintxen dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no entiendo. Si los bancos centrales y paises como Rusia están comprando oro a tutiplé, a quien se lo compran? Que pasa, que hay algún país que está vendiendo su oro? O sale de los comprooro? O las mineras están a toda máquina sacando oro como locos? Antes de que paises como Rusia y China se decidieran a comprar oro a manos llenas, a quien le vendían las mineras el oro que extraían?.
> Si la demanda de oro ha aumentado, no debería aumentar también su precio?
> Son preguntas que lanzo desde mi ignorancia.
> Por último, tengo una ligera sospecha que aquí hay algún país que miente en relación a sus reservas de oro, es decir que dice ser el mayor poseedor de oro del mundo y que en realidad no tiene ni para hacerse una medalla de Camarón...!!! JEJEJUJU!!!!







Quién se hace buenas preguntas suele ser más inteligente que quién ofrece buenas respuestas.

¿de dónde sale el oro?

Bueno, eso más o menos lo sabemos todos, sobre todo en las proporciones que se adquiere por estados como China o Rusia...

Las grandes mineras probablemente venderán previa extracción una cantidad de oro pactado a un precio spot -X%, dónde esa X probablemente sea superior al 10%, dada la magnitud de las compras.

Luego la otra gran pregunta, es quién coño audita las reservas nacionales de oro...ahí hay para especular durante semanas, pero creo que todos llegaremos a la misma conclusión...*en el póker no siempre gana el que lleva las mejores cartas, si no quién cuela los mejores faroles* … y para mi USA es Hollywood y allí es dónde mejor se lo montan a la hora de actuar y vendernos las películas.

La otra vertiente : ¿nos creemos lo que dicen los rusos y chinos?... yo tengo muchos defectos, y lo admito, he de vivir con ellos, y mi mayor defecto, supongo por deformación laboral, es la desconfianza...y entre chinos y rusos ¿a quién señalar?...

Creo que lo único que realmente sabremos, es el oro que tenemos nosotros, y aun así, tampoco estaremos del todo seguros, sobre todo si compartimos su tenencia con terceros/as por lo que nos pueda pasar.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# julitro: Los EE.UU. son un vendedor neto de Oro y las compras del mismo se circunscriben a los minoristas, fuera de los clásicos ETFs, fondos de inversión, etc. Pero los instrumentos asociados al "papel" son bastante sospechosos de que posean el Oro FÍSICO que "dicen" tener.

Y los EE.UU., en estos momentos -que NO "mañana"...-, NO tienen necesidad del Oro para sustentar a la que es sin duda la moneda de reserva internacional. De hecho, el USD está pasando por uno de sus mejores momentos en cuanto a fortaleza se refiere y es más dudoso que pueda sostenerla en un futuro que yo creo más próximo que tardío.

# paketazo: Me has hecho "reflexionar" sobre algo en apariencia bastante "vacuo"... Y es sobre si es mejor una buena pregunta o una buena respuesta. Pues, he llegado a la conclusión que AMBAS son buenas. NO existe una sin la otra, aunque obviamente es más atractiva una buena pregunta, pero una buena respuesta no deja de ser una PUERTA... En fin, divagaciones con uno mismo.

A estas alturas de la "película", paketazo, empiezo a creer que TODOS los países, en mayor o menor medida, tienen el Oro que dicen poseer. Es más, creo que los EE.UU. y China tienen bastante más del oficialmente declarado.

Hace unos años dudaba MUY, MUCHO del Oro que EE.UU. poseía, pero llevo un estudio particular sobre ello y cada vez tengo más claro que el Oro de Fort Knox está allí y, seguramente, tienen BASTANTE MÁS fuera del "circuito" oficial.

En lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo es que lo que cuenta para nosotros -los que andamos por este hilo- es el Oro FÍSICO que sea NUESTRO y lo más a "mano"posible, que no quiere decir en "casa", pero también lejos de los "terceros" custodios...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



“Cambiar de respuesta es evolución. Cambiar de pregunta es revolución”, Jorge Wagensberg.

En my opinion estaría más cerca de paketazo, en el supuesto de la "buena pregunta" y esta sólo sucede si se cambia la pregunta y se obtiene una nueva respuesta, dos momentos: 1- cambiar la pregunta y 2 -una obtener nueva respuesta. Si no se dan los dos estados, el cambiar la pregunta no considero que sea "una buena pregunta"

Los solares no cambian la respuesta, pero la alargan, indican que la primera quincena de febrero del 2019, con el oro en alrededor de 890$, es actualmente el momento más probable para el final de la disminución actual.


....

También hacen una predicción de reversiones de las mineras, a fechas cercanas, una este viernes y dos a finales de noviembre, los días 21 y 30.

Y unas últimas fechas de aplastamiento de las mineras, primera inversión fuerte el 18 de enero y segunda entre el 6 y el 12 de febrero.

Eso escriben ...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Supongo que conoces la Tercera Ley de Newton y que sería aplicable a la cuestión planteada, es decir que para cada acción existe una reacción igual o opuesta... Y a veces resulta mucho más fácil plantear una pregunta que responderla con propiedad, puesto que ésto último requiere de unos conocimientos que pueden NO existir en quién plantea la pregunta, por tanto hasta es posible que NO alcance a comprenderla. En fin, ya sé que estoy rizando el rizo, pero es lo que hay...

Y yo qué quieres que te diga, Charizato21, sobre tus "Solares"... Ahora mismo, NO los tengo en cuenta para NADA... Ya vimos los últimos "aciertos", ¿No? Así que creo que la evolución futura de los MPs está más condicionada por otros motivos que por lo que puedan decir estos "analistas" que parece han tomado el rol de "hechiceros"...

Lo que SÍ estoy viendo es un ESTANCAMIENTO en los precios y eso tiene unas implicaciones que podrían ser bajistas, a no ser que hayan eventos que "despierten" a los MPs y que llevan unos cuantos días en los brazos de Morfeo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

U.S. SHALE OIL INDUSTRY: Catastrophic Failure Ahead - SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Nov 2018)

Cuando escribí que una buena pregunta es más valorada que una buena respuesta, lo dije debido a que quién formula por primera vez una buena pregunta, lo hace por que en ese momento se supone que no existe una buena respuesta para ella.

Por consiguiente, la buena pregunta puede llegar a generar en un siguiente estado una buena respuesta que no existe sin pregunta...Para llegar a B antes ha de existir A


Einstein antes de lograr la gran respuesta robre la relatividad se lo tuvo que preguntar, lo mismo para Newton....Galileo miraba al cielo y se hacía preguntas...nosotros mismos.



El método científico comienza por observar, y realizar una hipótesis ( una suposición...una especie de pregunta)

Para una gran pregunta pueden existir más de una gran respuesta, pero la pregunta buena es única.

¿estamos solos?

¿somos inmortales?

¿mi mujer se ve con el panadero?

Adoro las buenas preguntas, nos hacen pensar, sobre todo si no tienen todavía una buena respuesta.

Pese a ello, el que logra cerrar la rueda con una respuesta perfecta, como dice *fernando*, es también una persona de gran talento.

En cuanto al oro, *Charitazo* espero ver esa oportunidad que comentan tus Solares, raudo me gastaré unos miles en aumentar el ajuar de la abuela.

Buen día.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Nov 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> “Cambiar de respuesta es evolución. Cambiar de pregunta es revolución”, Jorge Wagensberg.
> 
> En my opinion estaría más cerca de paketazo, en el supuesto de la "buena pregunta" y esta sólo sucede si se cambia la pregunta y se obtiene una nueva respuesta, dos momentos: 1- cambiar la pregunta y 2 -una obtener nueva respuesta. Si no se dan los dos estados, el cambiar la pregunta no considero que sea "una buena pregunta"
> 
> ...



Gracias charitazo. 

Voy a vender todo el jueves, porque estos aciertan siempre.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, ya tenemos la "Sentencia" esperada... por algunos de los "pajarracos" que manejan este país a su antojo.

Como dijo Platón: "La peor forma de INJUSTICIA es la Justicia SIMULADA".

Y a veces uno se pregunta si no se encuentra dentro de una "Monarquía bananera" acompañada de unos "Poderes" cuya "competencia" parece que está más que demostrada...

En fin... ¡QUÉ ASCO!

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, ya tenemos la "Sentencia" esperada... por algunos de los "pajarracos" que manejan este país a su antojo.
> 
> Como dijo Platón: "La peor forma de INJUSTICIA es la Justicia SIMULADA".
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Apuntaría un detalle menor, mañana gran rebote del sector y altísima volatilidad, cuantos de ellos compraron masivamente a la espera de esta sentencia; yo conozco a dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Ya se ha visto al cierre de la Bolsa de New York... Esto es "cojonudo": ¿alguien se cree esa MIERDA de la "transparencia" de los mercados? Por NO hablar de su puta "eficiencia"...

En fin, para los que estamos interesados en los MPs, el evento más importante será conocer el resultado de las elecciones de medio mandato en los EE.UU. y donde parece que los votantes han sido bastante numerosos.

En esto tampoco va a haber "sorpresas" porque va a depender de un mero cara o cruz y de lo que hayan apostado los "pajarracos" de allá...

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (7 Nov 2018)

Gracias a los foreros que me han aconsejado y a todos los que aportan al hilo, todo y que muchas veces me pierdo.
Por fin tengo ya un par de monedas krugerrand compradas en El Andorrano.
A ver si poco a poco puedo ir haciendo un pequeño rincón para el mañana y, sobretodo, para mis hijos.
Una pregunta que tendría es que algún forero hablaba de que comprar en otros países de la UE abarata bastante el coste de la moneda de onza, supongo que será en Alemania.
¿ Algún forero sabe de sitios fiables donde se pueda comprar sin riesgos ?

Gracias


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Nov 2018)

Comprar Oro online | Lingotes de Oro y Monedas de Oro | coininvest.com

Los envios los hace UPS creo...


----------



## Mazaldeck (7 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Solo una imagen



¡Cuentanos más!


----------



## Jake el perro (7 Nov 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Comprar Oro online | Lingotes de Oro y Monedas de Oro | coininvest.com
> 
> Los envios los hace UPS creo...



Pensaba que eran españoles


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Nov 2018)

No no, es una pagina alemana con traducción a varios idiomas y oficinas en Londres...de fiar...


----------



## julitro (7 Nov 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Comprar Oro online | Lingotes de Oro y Monedas de Oro | coininvest.com
> 
> Los envios los hace UPS creo...



Yo mismo he comprado ahí, Jake. Por consejo precisamente de algunos foreros buenrollistas y experimentados en el tema (gracias chicos).

Para el oro que ví, el andorrano era más caro que Degussa (tiene tiendas en Madrid), que a su vez era más cara que Coininvest. 

Lo creáis o no, fui a Degussa con 2 presupuestos de lo que iba a pillar (era "pasta", la verdad, porque junté pedidos con algunos colegas). 1 presupuesto era de la propia web de Degussa, el otro , exactamente los mismos artículos era de Coininvest, que con gastos de envío incluídos resultaba en torno al 1,5% más barato. Y le vine a explicara a la mujer de la ventanilla que si me hacía algún tipo de descuento se lo compraba todo a ellos, allí y ahora.

Bueno, bueno, la tipa se sorprendió bastante, y me dijo q ni de coña, que eran presupuestos ajustadísimos en el mercado :bla: y que era inamovible y :bla: 
Total, que me dije, ahí os quedáis. Llamé a Frankfurt, hice el pedido por internet y tan contento.
Me ahorré poco, pero me ahorré. Por lo que he leído y visto, Coininvest tiene un servicio ejemplar.


----------



## Tichy (7 Nov 2018)

julitro dijo:


> Yo mismo he comprado ahí, Jake. Por consejo precisamente de algunos foreros buenrollistas y experimentados en el tema (gracias chicos).
> 
> Para el oro que ví, el andorrano era más caro que Degussa (tiene tiendas en Madrid), que a su vez era más cara que Coininvest.
> 
> ...



Pues ni te cuento antes del 2013, que a partir de un cierto importe los envíos de Coininvest eran gratuitos... Con la bajada de precios de ese año cambiaron la política de envíos y hoy día los costes son altos. En mi opinión merecen la pena por su seriedad y variedad en el stock, pero para pedidos importantes.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# julitro: Hay cosas que realmente NUNCA se acaban de entender y lo digo por tu experiencia en Degussa... Normalmente, cuando se hace una compra un poco elevada lo lógico es que el vendedor opte por "ajustar" el precio, máxime cuando llevamos un presupuesto de otro "competidor" y es que encima estamos hablando de más o menos un 1,5%...

Tampoco creo que esa tienda venda Oro de inversión como si fueran "caramelos", aunque ciertamente tiene "nombre" y ya sabemos en la zona exclusiva de Madrid en que se encuentra radicada. Por otro lado, SÍ que me consta que está vendiendo y más gracias a algunos que la recomendamos donde solemos escribir. Está claro que es algo que tendré que poner en "revisión", puesto que si bien ayudas a la gente que anda "perdida" en este mundo, tampoco son de recibo cosas como las que te ha sucedido ahí.

De todas formas, y ya como "metalero" convencido que soy, felicitarte por la decisión tomada y eso SÍ... recuerda que el Oro NO es para hacerse "rico", sino una de las mejores formas de preservar dinero y Patrimonio.

Y, ya pasando a otro tema, hoy sigue la caída en las mineras de MPs... Tampoco los resultados de las compañías están ayudando, más bien al contrario. Ayer leía los de Pan American Silver Corp. (PAAS) y... ¡MALOS! Algo que se está reflejando en su cotización. Repito que mucho ¡Ojo! con los del próximo trimestre y que darán una buena "foto" de cómo ha sido el año para las empresas del sector. 

También es cierto que en las actuales caídas debe estar pesando el trasvase de dinero hacia otro tipo de acciones, especialmente después de la virulenta reacción de las Bolsas americanas a su desastroso mes de Octubre.

Y os dejo un artículo que es bastante "optimista" para las acciones mineras de MPs, perooooo con los "matices" que oportunamente dimos por aquí, tanto paketazo como yo mismo...

Gold Has The Most To Gain If Equities See Further Losses - Bloomberg Intelligence | Kitco News

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (7 Nov 2018)

Degussa, aparte de la tienda alquila cajas de seguridad. No creo que solo con las ventas les saliera rentable el pedazo local que han puesto en esa ubicación.


----------



## julitro (7 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # julitro: Hay cosas que realmente NUNCA se acaban de entender y lo digo por tu experiencia en Degussa... Normalmente, cuando se hace una compra un poco elevada lo lógico es que el vendedor opte por "ajustar" el precio, máxime cuando llevamos un presupuesto de otro "competidor" y es que encima estamos hablando de más o menos un 1,5%...
> 
> Tampoco creo que esa tienda venda Oro de inversión como si fueran "caramelos", aunque ciertamente tiene "nombre" y ya sabemos en la zona exclusiva de Madrid en que se encuentra radicada. Por otro lado, SÍ que me consta que está vendiendo y más gracias a algunos que la recomendamos donde solemos escribir. Está claro que es algo que tendré que poner en "revisión", puesto que si bien ayudas a la gente que anda "perdida" en este mundo, tampoco son de recibo cosas como las que te ha sucedido ahí.



Esto es cierto. No pretendía ser tan tajante con mi anterior recomendación. Por supuesto, yo soy un iniciado en esto, y por tanto creo que tenga ni p. idea de nada, me refiero a que aún no he podido educar el gusto, porque acabo de empezar.

A Degussa hay que añadirle el valor ya comentado anteriormente por algunos de vosotros: poder ir, tocar las monedas que vas a comprar, ver , ver más, y llevártelo en ese momento. Claro que es un valor añadido, y repercute en un plus en el precio, un plus bastante bajo, y a mucha gente puede merecerle la pena porque saben apreciar eso.
Precisamente yo iba también con esa idea al principio, pero soy un poco rata y encima la empleada me pareció bastante borde, así que todo lo demás fue sacar mi orgullo a pasear. 

No descarto volver ahí y comprar algún día moneda usada, que lo suyo es verla entre las manos. Pero a día de hoy y para iniciarme lo ví claro.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2018 at 19:06 ----------




Tichy dijo:


> Degussa, aparte de la tienda alquila cajas de seguridad. No creo que solo con las ventas les saliera rentable el pedazo local que han puesto en esa ubicación.



Amén.

Aún así, para compras de poca cantidad y considerando los gastos de envío, hacen que Degussa pueda ser lo más indicado si vives por la zona.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2018)

Hola, julitro: Para el Oro, pues SÍ... para qué vas a calentarte la cabeza si se va por alguna Onza o de formato más pequeño, perooooo en la Plata NI DE COÑA. En Alemania tienes tiendas mucho más baratas, como por ejemplo la tienda que tiene necho y que para el Premium y monedas sueltas a mí ya me va muy bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Nov 2018)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Gracias a los foreros que me han aconsejado y a todos los que aportan al hilo, todo y que muchas veces me pierdo.
> Por fin tengo ya un par de monedas krugerrand compradas en El Andorrano.
> A ver si poco a poco puedo ir haciendo un pequeño rincón para el mañana y, sobretodo, para mis hijos.
> Una pregunta que tendría es que algún forero hablaba de que comprar en otros países de la UE abarata bastante el coste de la moneda de onza, supongo que será en Alemania.
> ...




Yo suelo comprar en Geiger Edelmetalle de Alemania. 

Los precios del oro por lo menos hace un par de meses que hice el último pedido era el mejor que encontré, de plata también tienen muy buenos precios, lo único que si vas a hacer un pedido pequeño tienes que tener en cuenta que los gastos de envío son 29€. 

Una tienda seria y de fiar, el envío tarda entorno a una semana desde que reciben el pago.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Nov 2018)

Os leo hablando de degussa, justo ayer estuve en su sede de madrid, estuve comprando oro, seguramente habra sitios mas baratos pero es el sitio que conozco con precios mas cercanos al precio de sport de ese mismo momento, posiblemente haya algun sitio mejor pero yo no lo conozco y ademas alli puedo cogerlo en mano cuando voy, la unica pega que alli no te libras de identificacion si la compra es de mas de 1000 euros.


----------



## Metalcuck (8 Nov 2018)

Algún usuario que conozca esta?
dice que los envíos son gratis,he visto medios soberanos y cosas así relativamente baratos.

How to Buy Gold & Silver Bullion Online | BullionByPost

Por cierto como esta la cosa entre Italia y el banco central europeo?recuerdo hace unas semanas que estaban con ultimátums que se debían resolver en breves y tal..


----------



## timi (8 Nov 2018)

tal como indica Fernando , para plata necho , 
Monedas de plata - El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle
y porque decidió dejar de vender oro y tuve que buscar otro proveedor , sino el oro también a el

el oro , coininvest , buen trato , y mirando un poco las cantidades , los envíos no salen muy caros.

los 2 son de total confianza y trato exquisito 


aprovechando que estoy por aquí ,,, que opinión tenéis de First Majestic Silver Corp. (AG)

saludos

---------- Post added 08-nov-2018 at 06:59 ----------

First Majestic Silver (AG) Reports Q3 Loss, Lags Revenue Estimates

First Majestic Reports Third Quarter Financial Results


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Metalcuck: NO he hecho tratos con esa tienda, así que nada puedo aportarte en relación a la misma. Eso SÍ, entiendo que se puede comprar la Plata algo más barata que ahí.

Respecto a lo que preguntas sobre Italia, es curioso porque los mass mierda ya NO hablan del tema, a pesar del tensionamiento existente entre el país transalpino y la Comisión Europea...

Te diré que Italia ha reiterado su negativa a cambiar el presupuesto, tal y como le solicitaba la Comisión Europea y que le ha dado como fecha límite el próximo día 13 de Noviembre. El posterior veredicto de Bruselas llegará el 21 de Noviembre. Atentos a estas fechas porque podrían dar fuertes movimientos en los activos financieros de la Eurozona.

Y si bien es posible que se sancionará a Italia, eso deberán meditarlo muy bien los que "mandan" en la UE... Lo digo porque en Mayo del 2019 son las elecciones europeas y, según las "medidas" que se tomen, se podría dar un fuerte impulso a los partidos anti-europeístas, especialmente en Italia, donde de alguna manera ya conforman su actual Gobierno.

Así que mucho ¡Ojo! y también a los "dineros" que tengamos dentro del circuito europeo, es decir también en nuestro país...

# timi: En relación a lo que preguntas sobre First Majestic Silver Corp. (AG), te diré que es una de mis "favoritas", pero me acabo de leer por encima sus resultados del último trimestre y que han sido... ¡MALOS! Por tanto, en línea con los que se están publicando en su sector y por AT tiene un gráfico que NO es precisamente "optimista"...

De querer entrar, hay que vigilar estos precios que te doy: $5,28 - $5,07 - $4,96. La pérdida de éste último podría dar lugar a una importante caída, pero entiendo que la Plata debería también acompañar, es decir poner a prueba los $14 e incluso perderlos. Eso seguramente haría caer fuertemente las cotizaciones de las mineras "plateras".

De todas formas, timi, AG es la clásica acción muy infravalorada y, por lo tanto, muy atractiva, pero con mucha Paciencia. A los precios actuales NO sería NADA "extraño" que su precio se duplique o triplique a medio plazo.

Por cierto, y eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta, me he mirado el Dow Jones y se pueden ver nuevos máximos en el mismo. Debemos tener en cuenta que pronto entraremos en el tercer año de la legislatura y que suele ser muy favorable para los mercados bursátiles estadounidenses. SIEMPRE que NO suceda algún "imprevisto" MUY SERIO y NADA descartable durante el próximo año. Los niveles a vigilar en el Dow Jones son los 26.486,78 y los 26.743,50. Si se superan éstos últimos sería muy factible que se atacarán y superarán los anteriores máximos.

Quizás, paketazo, pueda complementar y mejorar mi análisis, ya que él entiende más que yo de AT.

Y os dejo una interesante noticia...

Two Iranian attack boats approached US Navy ship with top US general on board - CNNPolitics

¿Casualidad? NO, NO lo creo...


----------



## julitro (8 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Respecto a lo que preguntas sobre Italia, es curioso porque los mass mierda ya NO hablan del tema, a pesar del tensionamiento existente entre el país transalpino y la Comisión Europea...
> 
> ...



Es verdad! salvo algún tímido comentario sobre el "incidente" del zapatazo a la propuesta de revisión de presupuestos, no se dice nada!! y supone una amenaza del copón (hasta peor que Grecia).
*"He pisoteado con una suela 'Made in Italy' la montaña de mentiras que Moscovici ha escrito contra nuestro país", ha dicho el Ciocca de esa formación euroescéptica del Gobierno italiano en la red social Twitter. "Italia merece respeto y estos 'euroimbéciles' lo tienen que entender. ¡No bajemos más la cabeza! ¿He hecho bien?", ha agregado Ciocca.*

Me parece increíble que no hayan hecho sangre con esto. A parte de que el evento en sí es ya un canteo, es como si se hubiera intentado tapar para que no se hablara de la tontería de este personaje ni de *por qué* lo hace!! en otra situación nos habrían estado dando zapato y alarmas durante semanas, y luego los memes en el guasap.
No había pensado que realmente se quisiera tapar. Obviamente hay muchos intereses en juego, y lo último que hace falta en Europa es OTRO nubarrón más amenazando.
Yo creo que la ciclogénesis puede desencadenarse muchísimo antes de 2020, otra cosa es que al final los expertos reanimadores financieros y mediáticos consigan posponer hasta esa fecha lo que ya deberíamos estar sufriendo.

ORO. 

Quiero más ORO!!!

ienso: Creo que voy a ampliar hipoteca de la casa y a meterlo todo en oro. Con un poco de suerte la cancelo en 2 años. :Baile:


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2018)

Hola, julitro: NO, no te aconsejo apalancarte en Deuda para comprar Oro. Yo SIEMPRE he sido muy contrario a tener Deuda, aunque obviamente tengo algo de ella (la financiación del coche, por aquello de las "ofertas"), pero de forma muy residual.

Lo de Italia tiene su "miga" y ya veremos por dónde se sale de esta situación. En parte, julitro, se entiende la posición de Italia y también la de la Comisión Europea... Lo que nos lleva a que, posiblemente, la UE tal como está estructurada actualmente es INVIABLE a largo plazo. Y para avivar la "llama" sólo nos falta que los "Euroescépticos" vayan en aumento...

A fin de cuentas, todos sabemos que lo que MAL empieza, MAL acaba... Y es que la situación en la UE es francamente pésima y ya veremos qué sucede cuando el BCE finalice su QE, aunque la verdad es que TODO el Sistema a nivel planetario se está RESQUEBRAJANDO... Otra cosa es que el "chiclé" siga estirándose.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Nov 2018)

oliaras dijo:


> Yo suelo comprar en Geiger Edelmetalle de Alemania.
> 
> Los precios del oro por lo menos hace un par de meses que hice el último pedido era el mejor que encontré, de plata también tienen muy buenos precios, lo único que si vas a hacer un pedido pequeño tienes que tener en cuenta que los gastos de envío son 29€.
> 
> Una tienda seria y de fiar, el envío tarda entorno a una semana desde que reciben el pago.



¿ Envian a España ?....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Nov 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Envian a España ?....



Acabo de mirar esa tienda, no la conocia, si tienen mejores precios que en España, no es tampoco un dineral lo que te ahorras pero bueno... mi duda seria si alguien pudiera decirme si comprando alli tambien tienen ellos la obligacion de identificar a quien compra ... gracias....


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2018)

Hola, Notrabajo34: NO te preocupes, porque en Alemania sólo se produce la "identificación" a partir de una cantidad elevada y que creo ronda los 10.000 Euros.

Eso SÍ, SIEMPRE con factura cuando se compre en una tienda, ya sea de aquí (España) o de cualquier otro sitio.

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (8 Nov 2018)

Pues claro que te identifican, si no la factura que efecto tiene ? Vamos al menos todas las tiendas de internet te piden unos datos . 
La factura será nominativa,de quien realiza en pago, otra cosa que tú pongas los de tu cuñado, cosa que no creo que te beneficiara, pues de cara a un futuro son de tu cuñado...
Otra cosa es él interés fiscal que tendrá Alemania en la compra de un españolito de apie, con una compra de no más de unas onzas. 




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-nov-2018 at 15:51 ----------

Yo he comprado alguna onza de plata en el Dragma metales, y tienen también buen precio. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2018)

Hola, AHOREITOR: Se refiere a la "comunicación" y, en cualquier caso, a mí NUNCA me han pedido el DNI en Alemania.

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (8 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, AHOREITOR: Se refiere a la "comunicación" y, en cualquier caso, a mí NUNCA me han pedido el DNI en Alemania.
> 
> Saludos.





Si lo he entendido. Pero de verdad somos tan ingenuos en pensar que hacienda no se pasa por estos establecimientos, los cuales tienen la obligación de identificar a sus clientes, a pedir una lista o nombres concretos, con el único fin de perseguir blanqueo de capitales, etc...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2018)

NO, NO creo que nuestra Hacienda se pase por los establecimientos alemanes para preguntar por nosotros, aparte de que NO es legal... que esa es otra. Además, estás comprando en otro país y te atienes a la normativa que impere allí. Por otro lado, se compra con factura, de manera que se cumple en TODO, tanto en Alemania como en España.

Y, en España, CLARO que se deben pasar, de tanto en tanto, para llevarse un "listado" de compradores y vendedores. Lo hacen en otros "productos" menos interesantes, así que ya NO te digo en relación a los MPs. Y te lo digo sabiendo de lo que hablo...

Por último, te dejo esto: "Creo que has de ser un poco ingenuo para seguir motivado" (Ethan Hawke)

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (8 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, NO creo que nuestra Hacienda se pase por los establecimientos alemanes para preguntar por nosotros, aparte de que NO es legal... que esa es otra. Además, estás comprando en otro país y te atienes a la normativa que impere allí. Por otro lado, se compra con factura, de manera que se cumple en TODO, tanto en Alemania como en España-
> 
> Y, en España, CLARO que se deben pasar, de tanto en tanto, para llevarse un "listado" de compradores y vendedores. Lo hacen en otros "productos" menos interesantes, así que ya NO te digo en relación a los MPs. Y te lo digo sabiendo de lo que hablo...
> 
> ...





FERNANDO: 
Me refería a las compras en españa, claro que no van a Alemania, ni Francia , ni ningún otro país. 
Y sobre españa, ya te lo confirmo yo también que se lo llevan. 
Y de determinados productos de interés para garantizar la seguridad, etc...

Solo que veo a mucha gente preocupada con el tema de las facturas. Identificaciones etc..
Si papá estado quiere o necesita hacerse con los bienes ajenos ( aludiendo un bien común ) le dan una patada a la puerta y listo... 
será la primera vez en la historia que se saquea a los ciudadanos ...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-nov-2018 at 16:29 ----------

Y sin ánimo de crear polémica, hay determinados casos en los que se podría llegar a identificar en otros países. Europol e Interpol no solo están para el terrorismo. Hay muchos delitos que justificarían ese tipo de colaboración Policial. 
Solo que eso a los simples mortales en poco o nada nos afecta. 



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2018)

Tenemos muchos precedentes de que las fronteras se pueden "quebrar" en determinados supuestos (Blanqueo de capitales, Terrorismo, etc.), pero eso NO quita para que si tú eres un tipo "legal" puedas utilizar TÚ Dinero cómo mejor consideres.

Dicho de otra manera: ¿Por qué el Estado tiene que ser conocedor de cuál es mi Patrimonio y qué activos lo componen? Yo hago todos los años mi Declaración de la Renta y pago "religiosamente" todos los impuestos que me cargan, por lo tanto ahí debería acabar mi "compromiso" con el Estado. Y lo que es MÍO... ¡MÍO ES!

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (8 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Tenemos muchos precedentes de que las fronteras se pueden "quebrar" en determinados supuestos (Blanqueo de capitales, Terrorismo, etc.), pero eso NO quita para que si tú eres un tipo "legal" puedas utilizar TÚ Dinero cómo mejor consideres.
> 
> Dicho de otra manera: ¿Por qué el Estado tiene que ser conocedor de cuál es mi Patrimonio y qué activos lo componen? Yo hago todos los años mi Declaración de la Renta y pago "religiosamente" todos los impuestos que me cargan, por lo tanto ahí debería acabar mi "compromiso" con el Estado. Y lo que es MÍO... ¡MÍO ES!
> 
> Saludos.





Totalmente de acuerdo, yo estoy bien tranquilo. 
Es más este verano quiero ir para Alemania y no descarto traerme alguna cosilla de tierras germanas , por tener un recuerdo .

Si es lo que intentaba decir arriba FERNANDO, que lo compre aquí , o allí. Es dinero mío ganado limpiamente. Si lo compro en españa con su factura bien está, y si me interesa comprarlo en otro lugar pues también. 
Y lo que he dicho en otros mensajes, no creo que la maquinaria de un estado se mueva para los que tenemos algunas onzas. Eso son migajas para mover una maquinaria costosa. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Notrabajo34: NO te preocupes, porque en Alemania sólo se produce la "identificación" a partir de una cantidad elevada y que creo ronda los 10.000 Euros.
> 
> Eso SÍ, SIEMPRE con factura cuando se compre en una tienda, ya sea de aquí (España) o de cualquier otro sitio.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por la aclaracion.

Me referia a la comunicacion efectivamente.

Prefiero que nadie sepa lo que tengo o dejo de tener, la semana pasada estuve en madrid con dos amigos, me habria salido mas barato comprar lingote de 100 gramos de oro que mas o menos era lo que yo buscaba en ese momento, pero importes de mas de 1000 euros al dia toman identificacion.

Uno de mis amigos tambien queria comprar algo, al final como estabamos cerca de la tienda tuvimos que ir varios dias y comprar lingotes de 20 gramos, prefiero perder 20 euros y el coñazo de pasarme varios dias a que me tengan fichado y sepan lo que tengo aun siendo mi dinero totalmente legal.

Cada dia que pasa me fio menos de nada, le deje dinero a un primo para un piso y tener que justificar que yo le dejaba ese dinero y que luego lo llamasen de hacienda para preguntarle de donde habia sacado para el piso.... es mi primo y deberia poder dejarle lo que me de la gana sin que nadie meta las narices.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Nov 2018)

Ya se que no es el hilo, pero queria preguntar a Fernando ¿ como ves el futuro del petróleo despúes de la bajada de los 86$ a los 69$ de ahora ?...1000 gracias...

Petróleo brent - Materias primas - Petróleo brent hoy


----------



## Delco (9 Nov 2018)

¿Alguien podría arrojar luz sobre la caída de hoy en el oro? ¿Creeis que es buen momento para entrar? 

Hace unos días entre a 1215 viendo que a ese precio rondaba soporte y me llevé un buen pico al subir a 1230 y pico, pero lo de hoy me tiene confundido. ienso:


----------



## Mochuelo (9 Nov 2018)

Delco dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría arrojar luz sobre la caída de hoy en el oro? ¿Creeis que es buen momento para entrar?
> 
> Hace unos días entre a 1215 viendo que a ese precio rondaba soporte y me llevé un buen pico al subir a 1230 y pico, pero lo de hoy me tiene confundido. ienso:



No se!. Yo ni pestañeo por un movimiento de 15 $ en precio del oro, no parece destacar entre el ruido semanal. Si baja de los 1200 lavantaré una ceja y mostrare circunspecta contrariedad y seguiré vigilando mis mineras con no tan circunspecta actitud, mientras voy rascando el barril de efectivo de libre disposición para ver si puedo darme una pequeña alegría entre múltiples y muy apetecibles objetivos. Luego armado con la paciencia y el temple ganados a pulso después de tantos soportes rotos y caídas sorpresivas, tomare con filosofía y una cerveza fria (o un malta añejo si se tercia) mientras espero el amanecer dorado.

Focus Long-Term, Don


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Notrabajo34: Mucho ¡Ojo! si las compras parciales anuales llegan a tocar los 3.000 Euros, pues se producirá la "comunicación" SÍ o SÍ... Y bueno la gente debería saber que actualmente tenemos pegada al Culo a Hacienda, de manera que hay que tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de utilizar nuestro dinero. Lo digo porque los préstamos entre familiares NO están exentos.

# El hombre dubitativo: A largo plazo, la verdad, es que no tengo una opinión formada al respecto. Perdí interés por seguir el Crudo cuando ví que el precio estaba sostenido de forma muy artificial. Ahora, en el actual año, lleva una caída importante desde sus últimos máximos y habría que vigilar la zona de los $57,36 en el Crudo WTI y que tiene un gráfico más "digerible" que el del Brent.

Lo "normal", si es que se acerca una Recesión, es que el precio baje y bastante, pero tienes que tener un cuenta la componente geopolítica y que puede dar un vuelco a esta importante materia prima. Piensa que en caso de un conflicto bélico en Irán, el Petróleo podría irse a las "nubes"... Y hay más ejemplos de carácter geopolítico que te podría dar.

# Delco: Es fácil de responder y es que ayer, la FED decidió mantener inalterados los tipos de interés, pero indicó que seguirá subiéndolos gradualmente. Ello es favorable para el USD y negativo para el Oro, al menos en una primera lectura.

Luego, hay que tener en cuenta que las mineras de MPs están presentando unos resultados trimestrales muy negativos y, lógicamente, esto se está reflejando en sus cotizaciones. Y ya veremos cómo capean el previsible "temporal" de hoy...

Tampoco veo mayor riesgo de que se testeen los $1191,50 en el Oro. Y en la Plata hay que vigilar los $14,042 y es éste MP el que presenta un mayor riesgo.

Saludos.


----------



## Delco (9 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Delco: Es fácil de responder y es que ayer, la FED decidió mantener inalterados los tipos de interés, pero indicó que seguirá subiéndolos gradualmente. Ello es favorable para el USD y negativo para el Oro, al menos en una primera lectura.
> 
> Luego, hay que tener en cuenta que las mineras de MPs están presentando unos resultados trimestrales muy negativos y, lógicamente, esto se está reflejando en sus cotizaciones. Y ya veremos cómo capean el previsible "temporal" de hoy...
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta, la verdad que lo que dice de la FED aclara bastantes cosas, aunque si no empiezan a subir los tipos inmediatamente podría ser una noticia asustaviejas más que otra cosa ¿No? 

Me preocupa más lo que dice de los malos resultados de las mineras...veremos a ver donde se planta el precio pero tal como están las cosas en el mundo yo opino que debería subir. Aunque claro, yo no soy un experto ni mucho menos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2018)

Hola, Delco: Hombre, aquí escribimos personas con mayor o menor experiencia en temas económicos, pero de ahí a considerarnos "expertos"... Yo NO creo en ellos, sino yo ahora mismo estaría tumbado en las Seisleches y con la vida resuelta. Sin embargo, sigo currando y la "fortuna" que pueda tener se la debo a mi curro. No es menos cierto que hice "dineros" cuando los mercados se movían racionalmente y por fundamentales... NO este espantoso Circo que estamos viviendo.

A largo plazo, el Oro es -al menos para mí- un "caballo ganador"... Eso es lo que nos dice la Historia y ahí SÍ que me considero un poco "experto".

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Nov 2018)

oliaras dijo:


> Yo suelo comprar en Geiger Edelmetalle de Alemania.
> 
> Los precios del oro por lo menos hace un par de meses que hice el último pedido era el mejor que encontré, de plata también tienen muy buenos precios, lo único que si vas a hacer un pedido pequeño tienes que tener en cuenta que los gastos de envío son 29€.
> 
> Una tienda seria y de fiar, el envío tarda entorno a una semana desde que reciben el pago.



He mirado y tienen precios muy buenos, gracias por la información

---------- Post added 09-nov-2018 at 16:19 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Notrabajo34: Mucho ¡Ojo! si las compras parciales anuales llegan a tocar los 3.000 Euros, pues se producirá la "comunicación" SÍ o SÍ... Y bueno la gente debería saber que actualmente tenemos pegada al Culo a Hacienda, de manera que hay que tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de utilizar nuestro dinero. Lo digo porque los préstamos entre familiares NO están exentos.
> 
> ...



Fernando, si yo con mi dinero puedo gastármelo en lo que quiera, si compro 10 onzas de oro ¿ debo informar a Hacienda ?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2018)

Hola, Jake el perro: NO, tú no tienes porque informar a Hacienda de lo que hayas comprado, pero si has comprado y luego vendes SÍ que deberá verse reflejado en la correspondiente Declaración de la Renta que realices, de ahí el interés que tiene el poseer factura. Otra cosa es que el Oro lo muevas fuera del "circuito" habitual.

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Nov 2018)

oliaras dijo:


> Yo suelo comprar en Geiger Edelmetalle de Alemania.
> 
> Los precios del oro por lo menos hace un par de meses que hice el último pedido era el mejor que encontré, de plata también tienen muy buenos precios, lo único que si vas a hacer un pedido pequeño tienes que tener en cuenta que l*os gastos de envío son 29€.*
> 
> Una tienda seria y de fiar, el envío tarda entorno a una semana desde que reciben el pago.



45 euros para más de 5.000 € a 10.000 € valor de bienes y máx. 2 kg


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Notrabajo34: Mucho ¡Ojo! si las compras parciales anuales llegan a tocar los 3.000 Euros, pues se producirá la "comunicación" SÍ o SÍ... Y bueno la gente debería saber que actualmente tenemos pegada al Culo a Hacienda, de manera que hay que tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de utilizar nuestro dinero. Lo digo porque los préstamos entre familiares NO están exentos.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero si compras menos de 1000 euros se hace factura de ventanilla a nombre de nadie, por eso aprobeche la semana pasada para comprar algo y por eso comente que fui en dias alternativos y compre lingotes de 20 gramos.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Nov 2018)

Jake el perro dijo:


> 45 euros para más de 5.000 € a 10.000 € valor de bienes y máx. 2 kg



Mea culpa, consideraba mi último pedido como "grande" pero se ve que soy un pezqueñín, no llego ni al segundo nivel de envíos )

Por cierto, estuve buscando diferentes modelos de plata y la más amplia la encontré en Apmex, un catálogo de plata bestial. Lo malo, de nuevo, el envío y sobre todo que en Aduanas te la meten doblada.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2018)

Hola, Notrabajo34: Tienes que verlo como un "aviso para navegantes". Está claro que te puedes gastar 3.000 Euros o los que quieras en diferentes tiendas y en cantidades que no permitan la "identificación", pero a veces hay que dejarlo CLARITO para aquellos que puedan pecar de ingenuidad.

# oliaras: Yo evitaría el engorro de Aduanas. Entonces te darías cuenta de que NO merece la pena. Ayer un usuario de Rankia me preguntaba sobre este tema y hoy le comentaba que si uno se pasa por los Estados Unidos o México se encuentra la Plata mucho más barata, pero claro hay que estar por allí. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os voy a dejar un enlace que me sirve como ejemplo de porqué se han de evitar en lo posible los "custodios" en el Oro, incluido uno tan "acreditado" como el Banco de Inglaterra. Es inadmisible que éste le niegue el Oro a su titular y que es el Gobierno de Venezuela. Las consideraciones de carácter político aquí NO caben. 

Bank Of England Refuses To Release Venezuela's Gold | Zero Hedge

Por eso mismo, lo que SIEMPRE digo: el Oro lo más a "mano" posible y lejos de los "custodios"... En determinados casos, podría suceder algo parecido a lo del Gobierno venezolano con el Banco de Inglaterra.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (10 Nov 2018)

buenos días

yo sigo estudiando las mineras que han pasado por aquí

me ha llamado la atención Coeur Mining, Inc. (CDE)

presenta perdidas , pero con un potencial importante a mi entender

Edited Transcript of CDE earnings conference call or presentation 1-Nov-18 3:00pm GMT

lo único que no me gusta es que tiene un nivel de deuda un poco alto

que opinión tenéis?


----------



## fff (10 Nov 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero si compras menos de 1000 euros se hace factura de ventanilla a nombre de nadie, por eso aprobeche la semana pasada para comprar algo y por eso comente que fui en dias alternativos y compre lingotes de 20 gramos.



Debiais leer un poco más... los lingotes tienen menos salida...í


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2018)

Hola, timi: ¿Coeur Mining Inc.? Pues, qué quieres que te diga, pero hay varias cosas más que deberían echarte atrás antes de meterte en esa empresa. Por ejemplo, los últimos resultados trimestrales no es que hayan sido malos, sino lo siguiente: ¡HORROROSOS! Ayer, esa acción se dejó un 6,61% y está en caída libre. Si se va a frenar antes o después, NO tengo ni idea, pero el soporte más cercano y endeble está en los entornos de los $4,11. Si perdiera éstos se podría dar un buen paseo a la baja. Eso NO quita para que cuando el sector se dé la vuelta, la acción puede multiplicar su valor actual x2, x3...

En cualquier caso, timi, hay mejores "oreras" donde invertir. Para los que NO estáis muy puestos lo mejor es dirigirse hacia las grandes, como pueden ser Goldcorp, Barrick Gold, etc. Y las que yo SIEMPRE recomiendo: las que se dedican a las Regalías.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Nov 2018)

fff dijo:


> Debiais leer un poco más... los lingotes tienen menos salida...í



Creo que deberiais aprender en algun curso de microfusion, se tarda una tarde en coger 1 kg de plata o de oro y hacer preciosas figuras, adornos o joyas.

Yo al principio pensaba que estos tios eran artistas, ahora que he aprendido algo veo que son en una gran mayoria simples copiadores.

Es muy facil poder comprar de algun taller que cierre cauchos de diversas formas animales, hadas, anillos, pulseras.... salen baratos, tambien se pueden comprar y hacerlos tu mismo con una vulcanizadora.

Igual si de verdad en algun momento viene alguna crisis muy chunga en la que falte de todo el tener estos conocimientos os salva la vida y tendreis para comer.

15 gramos de plata valen poco pero y si con ellos hago un bonito pato.


----------



## paketazo (10 Nov 2018)

*timi* ojo dónde te metes, sobre todo pensando en medio o largo plazo y no en la especulación agresiva, que ese es otro cantar y las opciones son muy diferentes.

El chart de esa empresa mete miedo, pero como he dicho, a corto plazo podría dar un buen rebote...a largo plazo con esa tendencia y un precio de los metales estabilizado o a la baja, ya te digo yo que pinta mal.

Como comentamos el otro día por aquí, si el oro pierde los 1200$, lo mejor es comprar oro y no mineras de oro, ya que con intereses crecientes el oro sufrirá, pero sufrirá más la minería, que le costará más obtener financiación y la pagará más cara, al tiempo que sus ventas empeorarán.

Aclarado esto, es posible un rebote en el oro tras esta bajada, y ello aplicando efecto multiplicador sobre las extractoras daría un buen retorno entrando en el momento, pero también saliendo en el momento.

Otra cosa que comento es que si tengo que estar en Microsoft, Google, General Electric o en una minera de las grandes para comerme una corrección de los índices, prefiero lo segundo...aun que la tercera opción "liquidez", es posible que sea la mejor.

*Notrabajo* habría que ver alguno de esos trabajos, suena interesante. Si hay videos podrías linkear alguno.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## fff (10 Nov 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que deberiais aprender en algun curso de microfusion, se tarda una tarde en coger 1 kg de plata o de oro y hacer preciosas figuras, adornos o joyas.
> 
> Yo al principio pensaba que estos tios eran artistas, ahora que he aprendido algo veo que son en una gran mayoria simples copiadores.
> 
> ...



Si me parece muy bien ese conocimiento, pero el dia que esperes cambiar oro o plata por lo que quieras, tendras que convencer a la gente que esa figurita tiene % de oro o ese plato tanto de plata. Una moneda, con un mínimo de precaucion, viene 'garantizada'. Yo puedo comprar un kruger pero no compraria una figura de oro.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Nov 2018)

Nada, lo de las mineras es muy fácil: si sube el oro, suben las mineras, pero mucho más, y si baja, bajan las mineras, pero mucho más. 

Solo hay que ver las gráficas. Son todas iguales. Clavadas. Suelo en Diciembre de 2015; subidón hasta julio de 2016, y desde entonces bajada grande hasta ahora, que no se acaba de decidir si se hunde definitivamente hasta volver a los niveles de 2016. En el oro, porque la plata ya los alcanzó.

Por cierto, el resto de las mineras llevan el mismo camino y se mueven al unísono con las de metales preciosos. Todas llevan la misma gráfica con mínimos en diciembre de 2015: Sociedad Química y Minera, Litio; Intrepid Potash, potasio y agua; Glencore, zinc ....

Cuando peguen el rebote, los beneficios serán muy sustanciosos, como en julio de 2016, del 300 o 400 % o mucho más, si se disparan el oro y la plata, pero hay que estar ahí porque cuando trascienda a las masas ya será demasiado tarde, como los que entraron en bitcoin a 19000.

En fin, que el truco es una adecuada gestión de la banca, como en el póker. Seguir siendo solvente cuando vienen mal dadas porque los mercados, a pesar de los autoproclamados "expertos" de turno (Ajram, Paramés), son irracionales como la vida misma.

¿Quien se puede resistir ahora a citar a Keynes para terminar?,: *«Los mercados pueden mantenerse irracionales durante más tiempo del que uno puede mantenerse solvente»*

(Lo que parece que le está ocurriendo a Paramés. A Ajram ya lo echaron)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *Notrabajo* habría que ver alguno de esos trabajos, suena interesante. Si hay videos podrías linkear alguno.
> 
> Buen fin de semana.




Pon microfusion plata o oro en youtube y veras cientos de videos, lo suyo es hacer algun cursillo hay joyeros que los hacen para sacarse un dinerillo extra, duran pocos dias y suelen ser baratos.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2018 at 20:18 ----------




fff dijo:


> Si me parece muy bien ese conocimiento, pero el dia que esperes cambiar oro o plata por lo que quieras, tendras que convencer a la gente que esa figurita tiene % de oro o ese plato tanto de plata. Una moneda, con un mínimo de precaucion, viene 'garantizada'. Yo puedo comprar un kruger pero no compraria una figura de oro.




Los puedo convencer por ejemplo con el test que se les hace a los metales con el acido, el acido para ver plata vale 2 euros, los test para oro de 24 kilates, 22 kilates y todos los kilates tambien valen unos 2 euros cada acido, una piedra de estas que tienen en los compro oro que sirven para rayar un poco el metal y ponerles la gota para ver de que metal se trata y cuantos kilates tiene vale desde los 3 euros a los 20 euros.....

En calle montera MR tools o algo asi se llama la tienda que esta en un pasadizo tienen todas estas cosas. 

Segun mi punto de vista si llegase a pasar algo podria sacarle mas beneficio a un kilo de plata teniendo ciertos conocimientos de joyeria.

Si esto no fuera asi no habria joyeros que se dedicaran a hacer joyas, un cristo de plata por ejemplo de un par de gramos vale 1 euro al peso y en una joyeria se vende por 10 o 20 o 30 o lo que sea.....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Nov 2018)

No quiero hacer spam, pero hablando de Andorrano, ahora ha colgado en su web una oferta de Krugers antiguas con spot solo del 3%...comparado con otras webs, para esta moneda, esta bien...saludos...

Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería


----------



## paketazo (10 Nov 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No quiero hacer spam, pero hablando de Andorrano, ahora ha colgado en su web una oferta de Krugers antiguas con spot solo del 3%...comparado con otras webs, para esta moneda, esta bien...saludos...
> 
> Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería



Gracias por el aviso, hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por la web.

Por cierto, siempre que ha realizado subastas en los últimos años he picado algo, pero parece que este 2018 no ha realizado ninguna...una pena, solía tener buenos precios, sobre todo en soberanos...seguiré atento.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: Bueno, tú sabes bien que NO todo el sector está por un igual en la minería de los MPs. Por ejemplo, echa un Ojo a Royal Gold, Inc. y Franco-Nevada Corp. Observarás que ambas están muy lejos de los mínimos de finales del 2015. En común tienen que se dedican al Streaming y, además, están muy bien llevadas.

Yo, cuando me dediqué a esto de la Bolsa, era básicamente un "fundamentalista" y más que buscar potenciales ganancias, intentaba asegurar éstas últimas sin intentar buscar mayores rentabilidades, así que de alguna manera contenía el riesgo. Y, la verdad, es que me funcionó por aquellos tiempos. Bien, digo esto porque en la actual situación de la minería de los MPs me fijaría más en eso que en otras cosas, por lo tanto en estudiar la situación financiera, los proyectos que tienen en marcha y cómo van... 


Y, en el momento actual, la mejor apuesta parece estar del lado de las que se dedican al Streaming. Voy a poner un ejemplo de Royal Gold: En 2015, la compañía anunció que había firmado un acuerdo de transmisión con Barrick Gold Corp., una de las mayores mineras de Oro del mundo, relacionada con la participación del 60% de Barrick en la mina de Pueblo Viejo, en la República Dominicana.

Royal Gold proporcionó $610 millones a Barrick a cambio del 7,5% de la participación de Barrick en el Oro producido en Pueblo Viejo hasta llegar a las 990.000 Onzas de Oro, y a partir de ahí la participación baja al 3,75%. A esto hay que añadir el 75% de la participación de Barrick en la Plata hasta los 50 millones de Onzas, bajando a partir de ahí la participación al 37,5%.

Bien, a simple vista, ya se ve que fue un gran negocio para Royal Gold y NO tanto para Barrick, pero claro ésta necesitaba Dinero sin asumir más Deuda... Y el acuerdo se entiende mejor si os digo que Royal Gold está pagando por el Oro y la Plata el 30% del precio Spot hasta los objetivos de producción establecidos, y luego el 60% a partir de entonces. NO importa cuál sea el precio al contado en ese momento y Royal Gold se ha asegurado amplias ganancias.

Este comentario no va dirigido a Kovaliov, que él ya sabe lo qué hace, sino para aquellos que muestran interés por entrar en las mineras de MPs que parecen estar "muy baratas" -y de hecho algunas lo están-, pero hay que andarse con mucho Ojito y analizarlas bien.

Yo, en estos momentos, prefiero un sector más defensivo como es el del Streaming y que administra mucho mejor la volatilidad inherente al mercado del Oro. Dentro del Streaming tenéis a las compañías que he citado (Franco- Nevada Corp. y Royal Gold), más Wheaton Precious Metals Corp., Sandstorm Gold Ltd y Osisko Gold Royalties Ltd.

Curiosamente, la que está más caída y peligrosa es Osisko Gold Royalties, pero es una compañía muy buena, pero excesivamente penalizada y, la verdad, es que NO acabo de entenderlo. Si tuviera que apostar por una compañía dedicada al Streaming sería ésta, pero yo todavía sigo "meditándolo"...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Nov 2018)

Mi post tenía un decalage en las fechas que ya corregí. Disculpas.

Tienes razón Fernando, esas dos y alguna otra no son tan sensibles a los vaivenes del precio del oro por razones que tú conoces mejor que yo. Era una generalización de la que estas mineras son las excepciones. 

Yo no soy un experto, solo un viejo aficionado al póker que ya no encuentra donde jugar y utiliza la bolsa como sustituto para dar un poco de emoción a la vida. También como desafío intelectual: intentar burlar al Dios de los mercados y su permanente afán de arruinarnos, a la vez que fortalecemos el autocontrol y la flema, lo mismo en las pérdidas que en las ganancias. Yo no vivo de esto, pero si al final se lleva uno unas perrillas y las sustrae al control de la banca y el gobierno depredadores, miel sobre hojuelas.

En este juego, como en el póker, solo sobreviven los que pueden dominar las tendencias ludópatas e irracionales mediante una adecuada gestión de la banca, subiendo o bajando las apuestas según se va desarrollando el ciclo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: Como ya dije en este hilo, yo NO me considero ningún "experto" en esto de la Bolsa. Me gusta seguir los mercados porque me dediqué a ellos, pero la verdad es que ahora sólo gestiono mi Plan de Previsión Asegurado, es decir que más CONSERVADOR no puedo ser.

SÍ que me gustaría meter algo en las mineras de MPs y por el mismo motivo por el que estás tú, es decir intentar ROBAR al Sistema y que donde está mejor representado es en los mercados de valores. Ya se ha visto con la reciente y polémica decisión tomada por el Tribunal Supremo... Por lo tanto, Kovaliov, desde ese punto de vista te deseo la mayor de las Suertes.

Respecto a las mineras de MPs, al igual que otras Materias Primas, suelo seguirlas, ahora ya de tanto en tanto... Supongo que al haber estado en la Bolsa, en ese sector y también el ser "metalero" influyen bastante para que me las mire. Ahora mismo, entiendo que, aparte de los MPs FÍSICOS, es lo MÁS INFRAVALORADO que se puede encontrar en las Bolsas, por consiguiente con el tiempo y una caña, es decir con mucha Paciencia, la NORMALIDAD debería imponerse, pero me temo que antes veremos auténticas "montañas rusas" y lo peor puede venir cuando se presenten los resultados del 4º trimestre con la consiguiente comparativa anual. Hoy he echado algunas prospecciones al respecto en algunas mineras y no "pinta" bien...

Quizás, la próxima semana con el tensionamiento entre Italia y la Comisión Europea por los presupuestos presentados por la primera, es posible que asistamos a un rebote en el Oro, pero francamente me está sorprendiendo su nula evolución desde hace ya unos meses. Es posible que esté influyendo la fortaleza del USD y la correlación negativa que suele tener el Oro con el mismo, pero uno no entiende como la entrada de dinero en los ETFs de Oro no se está reflejando en una cotización un poco "mejor"...

Y os dejo este artículo...

Gold Investors Need To Keep An Eye On Oil Prices Next Week | Kitco News

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí dejo lo que comentaba sobre las entradas de dinero en los ETFs de Oro...

Billion-dollar monthly boost in exchange-traded fund gold holdings offer ray of hope for downbeat metal - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2018)

Ahí os dejo otra aportación: los resultados presentados por Kinross Gold y que han sido desastrosos... Por tanto, en línea con el sector.

Kinross Gold Slips on 3rd-Quarter Results - GuruFocus.com

Y en el margen derecho del artículo podéis ver la evolución anual de las principales "oreras" y que están hechas unos "zorros": Eldorado Gold Corp. (-81,97%), Goldcorp Inc. (-38,4%), Barrick Gold Corp. (-32,78%), Agnico Eagle Mines Ltd (-28,22%), etc., etc. 

Por cierto, destaca el espectacular desarrollo de Amgen Inc (+18,55%).

De todas formas, aunque NO creo que hayamos visto el suelo, independientemente de los rebotes que se puedan dar, está claro que si el Oro se va bastante arriba, es decir que tocará esos remotos máximos, las mineras de MPs subirían FUERTEMENTE y amplificarían la subida del Oro. Estamos hablando, en muchos casos, de x3, x4, x5, x6... Las dedicadas al Streaming NO subirían tanto y, desde luego, lo harían las mineras tradicionales y que ahora están más penalizadas.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (11 Nov 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pon microfusion plata o oro en youtube y veras cientos de videos, lo suyo es hacer algun cursillo hay joyeros que los hacen para sacarse un dinerillo extra, duran pocos dias y suelen ser baratos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-nov-2018 at 20:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad, podria la gente que eso le convenciera dar thanks a este mensaje?
PD: No des thanks si no te convence comprar oro/plata así


----------



## Metalcuck (11 Nov 2018)

fff dijo:


> Por curiosidad, podria la gente que eso le convenciera dar thanks a este mensaje?
> PD: No des thanks si no te convence comprar oro/plata así



A ver eso creo que tiene más que ver con que la gente de este hilo sabemos más de falsificaciones y del tema que la mayoría de ahí a que seamos más precavidos.

Yo si compro por wallapop tengo que conocer bien las monedas que compro al punto de estar tranquilo,solo compro plata y siempre con el culo un poquito apretado por así decirlo,aunque le haga yo las comprobaciones.

La gente normalmente puede ir con un collar de oro falso y ser feliz durante años,porque para muchos no es un "valor" el valor en sí es la imagen que quieren dar. De ahi a la proliferación de joyas de 9 kilates o la joyería de estados unidos que suele ser de 14,y si fuese de 0 pero brillase muchos lo comprarían igual,en un universo donde la gente que no sabe del tema comprase y vendiese con oro de forma habitual quizás si que rápidamente se pondrían al día pero a día de hoy?
No hay más que ver la situacion inversa como el heredero o la viuda media van al primer compro oro regentado por pakistaníes donde les dan el sablazo de su vida y salen con una sonrisa.


----------



## timi (11 Nov 2018)

negrofuturo , son 3 h ,,, un resumen ,,,,))


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Un "Patrón Oro" es IMPOSIBLE en un mundo donde los Derivados están haciendo "millonarios" a muchos, aunque el "respaldo" consista en simple AIRE... El día que el USD colapse entonces se abrirán otras "posibilidades", incluida una Guerra...

Y os dejo un interesante artículo y que NO gustará a aquellos que ven los mercados siempre alcistas...

Goldman 'Bear Market Indicator' Nears Record High: "No Limit To The Stupidity Of Wall Street" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (11 Nov 2018)

*Banque de France lanza mercado de oro en París*


_Viene de ...._


Claves :

- Depósitos en oro: Préstamos de oro a plazo fijo contra remuneración. "El interés recibido toma la forma de onzas de oro", dice un especialista.

-Cambios contra divisas: contrato que establece un intercambio de oro contra divisas (euro, dólar, etc.) al configurar la operación. Luego, un cambio en la dirección opuesta al final del contrato, a un precio de oro fijado en la firma del contrato. La idea también es permitir que los tenedores de oro presten sus activos generando un rendimiento durante el período del préstamo.

- Intercambios de ubicación / calidad: intercambios temporales de oro entre dos lugares o dos estándares de calidad


La Banque de France lance un marché de l'or à Paris


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Maestro Draghi: ¿el BCE trabaja para los bancos? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Desde hace un rato se está atacando fuertemente a la Plata. Ahora ya anda por los $14,095 (-2,98%). Mucho ¡Ojo! si se perdieran los $14...

Saludos.


----------



## brigante 88 (12 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Desde hace un rato se está atacando fuertemente a la Plata. Ahora ya anda por los $14,095 (-2,98%). Mucho ¡Ojo! si se perdieran los $14...
> 
> Saludos.



14,01$ y bajando. ¿que estarán tramando con la plata?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2018)

Hola, brigante ochenta y ocho: Es MUY RARO lo que está pasando hoy con la Plata, puesto que el Cobre apenas baja y, normalmente, suele haber bastante correlación entre ambos metales en las fuertes bajadas.

Tiene TODA la "pinta" de un nuevo ataque especulativo. Hay ganas de hacer "sangre" con los MPs, pero especialmente con la Plata... ¿Por qué? Esa es la cuestión... y lo que pueda haber "detrás" de ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, brigante ochenta y ocho: Es MUY RARO lo que está pasando hoy con la Plata, puesto que el Cobre apenas baja y, normalmente, suele haber bastante correlación entre ambos metales en las fuertes bajadas.
> 
> Tiene TODA la "pinta" de un nuevo ataque especulativo. Hay ganas de hacer "sangre" con los MPs, pero especialmente con la Plata... ¿Por qué? Esa es la cuestión... y lo que pueda haber "detrás" de ella.
> 
> Saludos.



Como respuesta a modo Solar-Perogrullo diría que las expectativas alcistas para el USD llevan al descenso del sector de los metales preciosos. 

Un Salmo Solar para los creyentes en esta fe que estoy tratando de propagar:

"No temerás el terror de la noche del metal, ni la pestilencia que anda en las tinieblas de las inversiones, ni la destrucción que hace estragos en los patrimonios, esa es la paga de los impíos. Porque has puesto a los Solares como refugio, no te sucederá ningún mal, ni el crash se acercará a tu morada financiera, ... "

Queda muy poco para febrero ... el gran derrumbe inminente y la gran reversión que colmará todas nuestras expectativas ... (al menos las mías)


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2018)

brigante 88 dijo:


> 14,01$ y bajando. ¿que estarán tramando con la plata?



Plata 14$ y oro 1200$ demasiado redondo lo veo yo para que se frene por aquí, pero cosas más raras hemos visto, y la renta variable, como que la veo en modo rojo y gana.

Me voy a mirar el cierre, quiero ver si aguantas esos números psicológicos más que soportes propiamente dichos.

Pronto los inversores no sabrán dónde meter los cuartos (RV abajo, RF en Europa como que no, en USA no es pa tirar cohetes, metales de capa caída, cryptodivisas como para esperar el ansiado rebote que no llega...) 

Toca ser pacientes, y ahora más que nunca por falta de alternativas claras para el largo plazo.


----------



## FranMen (12 Nov 2018)

Sucesos: ¿Dónde está el Nani? El ladrón que desapareció hace 35 años con 40 kilos de oro

Propongo una quedada en el pueblo de Valladolid, premio, 40 kg de oro


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2018)

Hola, paketazo: SÍ, viendo el panorama... el futuro se presenta muy NEGRO. Y NO estoy hablando precisamente del corto plazo... Ese NO es el que me preocupa, sino lo que pueda suceder en el próximo bienio. Ya sabes que me referí al mismo hace ya unos cuantos años.

En el Oro NO veo tanto riesgo, pero en la Plata si se pierden los $13,775 se puede producir una fuerte caída. Y este fin de semana comenté sobre las mineras de MPs y parece que NO iba muy desencaminado... 

Ahora mismo, parece que lo más adecuado es NO hacer NADA y mantenerse en liquidez. Yo SÍ que haré alguna cosa, pero en mí línea y que es totalmente CONSERVADORA. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo algo más que interesante y más propio de este hilo... Es la última entrevista realizada a Hugo Salinas y su revolucionaria propuesta...

www.plata.com.mx/esES/Mas/556?idioma=1

Respecto a los MPs lo dicho ayer: mejor estarse quieto en cuanto al "papel" y en el FÍSICO ya es otro "cantar"... Por cierto, días atrás me miré (viene en la publicidad del enlace propuesto) el diferencial que existe en México entre la venta y la recompra de la Plata y NADA que ver con el LATROCINIO existente por estos lares: allí es más o menos del $1,70 por cada Libertad o poco más del 14%...

Y en México la Plata ahora está bastante cara por la fortaleza del USD, pero para aquellos mexicanos que la hayan poseído y necesitado ahora, ha sido una auténtica "bendición"... Independientemente de lo que diga hoy su cotización. Para una mejor comprensión de lo que comento, matizar que el Peso Mexicano está prácticamente en mínimos históricos en relación al USD...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo algo más que interesante y más propio de este hilo... Es la última entrevista realizada a Hugo Salinas y su revolucionaria propuesta...
> 
> www.plata.com.mx/esES/Mas/556?idioma=1
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. 
Aunque ya lo sábeis, no está de mas citar la coincidencia con su paisano, gran experto metalero, Guillermo Barba, conocido en este foro y también personalmente para algunos, en la 2ª Jornada sobre metales precioso de Valencia. 

Solares dixit a propósito de la plata: El máximo más reciente fue de alrededor de 14.90, si esta disminución es similar a la anterior, deberíamos verla cerca de 12.

Quien quiera mayor irradiación Solar: Warning: Precious Metals’ Prices Are about To Collapse

[---> SOLARES | Gold Eagle]

....
Puede parecer una auténtica locura, un autosuicidio improbable, pero conociendo la imprevisibilidad del innombrable y su supuesta lucha contra el estado profundo, en la que pienso que si está tratando de drenar el pantano en esa ciénaga estará incluida la FED ... vaticino que un día cualquiera pondrá un tweet "hagamos grande a nuestro país, compremos metales preciosos". Es esta la razón que no ponga a corto confiando en los Solares.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me complace pegaros esta ¿noticia?
> 
> Como poco os pondrá supercombustible.
> 
> DIRECTO Insider India Eco, ex Agente Servicios Inteligencia: Fondos de Prosperidad Reseteo Económico - YouTube



Vale....

¿Pero esto qué es? ::


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Tus "Solares" me parece que padecen una fuerte "insolación"... Vamos a ver, NO digo que no se puedan ver los $12 en la Plata, pero ahora mismo en un gráfico lo que se ve es que batir los $13 es bastante improbable y mirando el largo plazo en los $12 NO existe un soporte fiable.

NO se cuál va a ser la evolución futura de la Plata, pero yo lo que estoy "descontando" es que parece que los "inversores" ven más cerca de lo que algunos piensan una Recesión y diría que de bastante calado. Estoy convencido de que en la actual caída de la Plata está pesando MUY MUCHO su carácter industrial y para NADA el monetario.

Estoy viendo algo muy parecido en el Petróleo...

Y para todo esto que comento NO hace falta tomar el Sol...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21:
> 
> ... pero yo lo que estoy "descontando" es que parece que los "inversores" ven más cerca de lo que algunos piensan una Recesión y diría que de bastante calado. Estoy convencido de que en la actual caída de la Plata está pesando MUY MUCHO su carácter industrial y para NADA el monetario.
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, respecto a lo que comentas ... "Recesión y diría que de bastante calado":

¿El palo que le están dando a las mineras llevaría la misma justificación? 

¿sería pronto, muy pronto, antes de los próximos resultados trimestrales de las principales mineras? - La espera de una fuerte recesión en breve es para mía la única argumentación más plausible en relación al valor actual de las mineras -


----------



## timi (14 Nov 2018)

Solo me paso a comentar que la relación oro/plata esta a 86, la más barata en 25 años

---------- Post added 14-nov-2018 at 09:04 ----------

Start Adding First Majestic Silver Corp - GuruFocus.com


----------



## paketazo (14 Nov 2018)

Podríamos estar asistiendo a un inicio de cambio de tendencia de largo plazo, se ha de confirmar antes de un par de semanas.

En anteriores ciclos, cuando la RV llego a sus máximos, y comenzó a titubear y se dieron las primeras bajadas, el oro se vio arrastrado de un modo similar.

Entendamos que si USA eleva las tasas de interés, la RV y el oro no van a vivir sus mejores épocas, sin embargo en el pasado, el comportamiento del oro en ciclos de intereses en ascenso y renta variable en recesión ha dado mejores retornos.

Todo esto, se sabrá en breve, y pasa por que S&P pierda la zona de 2600 puntos, lo que a partir de ese momento se debería de reflejar en un resurgimiento de oro (metales) si el patrón que comento se repite.

Por lo demás, solo añadir que si el oro/plata continúan despeñándose y el dólar ganando peso al tiempo que las tasas se prevén al alza, el sector extractor no podrá aguantar más de 4 trimestres en la mayoría de casos.





Buen día


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Ya ves que NO iba desencaminado en mi reciente análisis sobre First Majestic Silver Corp. y es que los años y "palos" en esto se tienen que notar... ¿No?

# Charizato21: Las mineras de MPs amplifican MUY MUCHO los movimientos en las cotizaciones de estas materias primas. Es más, en este hilo nos hemos "cansado", tanto paketazo como yo, de explicaros que las mineras de MPs NO son ajenas a las caídas de los índices bursátiles... y si además añades la caída de las materias primas que extraen, entonces ¿qué esperáis? ¿Un "milagro"? Porque otra cosa NO se va a producir...

Dicho de otra manera: para que las mineras de MPs se recuperen es necesario que las materias primas de las que dependen SUBAN y BASTANTE, pero también dependen de NO incrementar más los gastos y la fuerte Deuda que acumulan. En fin, que lo tienen MAL, al menos en su cuenta de resultados para el próximo trimestre y para la "foto" final del ejercicio 2018. Eso es lo que miran los "inversores" y NO otra cosa.

Por otro lado, si se acerca una Recesión y FUERTE, lo más probable es que el Oro FÍSICO vuelva a actuar como REFUGIO, pero las mineras "oreras" se moverán al alza cuando haya un determinado suelo "creíble" -y aún queda...-, aparte de que el Oro se mueva también al alza, rompiendo resistencias y pasando limpiamente por encima de los $1400...

Mientras tanto, podemos asistir a auténticas "montañas rusas" en las mineras de MPs, es decir que habrán fuertes bajadas y subidas, alternándose hasta que haya una mayor claridad. Lo que está CLARO es que algunos que tienen "buena vista" están viendo "algo" que la mayoría NO percibe... y el Petróleo está siendo una buena muestra de ello.

En fin, os dejo un artículo muy clarificante y que nos da la razón a algunos de los que escribimos por aquí...

Gold Stocks vs. Gold - Cryin' Time Again - KELSEY'S GOLD FACTS

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (14 Nov 2018)

Primero una noticia fresca del dia para plateros.

Pan American Silver and Tahoe Resources Create the World's Premier Silver Mining Company | Seeking Alpha

PanAmerican compra Tahoe Resources. Un punto más en la actividad de fusión de empresas del sector que ya mencionaba Paketazo.


Sobre el articulo que enlazo Fernando, debo decir que si bien constata,que efectivamente, los rendimientos de las acciones de oro han sido inferiores a dia de hoy. Proporciona con los gráficos del XAU/oro que tiene una serie histórica más larga de 35 años proporciona material para considerar si esa proporción de 0.25 que fue media durante 20 años sea la "normalidad" y no la proporción de aproximadamente 0,8 que ahora tenemos. Para una perspectiva más histórica deberemos recurrir al BGMI/GOLD con el que podemos retroceder hasta 1940 (si alguna alma caritativa me dice por privado como colocar imágenes en el post le estare muy agradecido) como y nos muestra la extrema subvaloración que tienen hoy en dia, y que es una anomalía dentro de la serie. Por supuesto nada nos garantiza que vuelva a la "normalidad" pero por lógica estos tiempos tocaran a su fin.

Que nos tocaran más años malos y nos dejaran más ciegos (parafraseando a Sanchez Ferlosio), pues si, y montañas rusas, y cracks del copón, y lo que se tercie. Al final amanece, que no es poco y si no es para nosotros que al menos sea para nuestros hijos.


----------



## Vilux (14 Nov 2018)

Pregunta para traders. 

Como comprar este ETF norteamericano de mineras junior desde la UE sin verse afectado por la reciente prohibición de productos financieros sin “folleto informativo” KID?


----------



## ping27 (14 Nov 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pero en la plata... si ahora está a 12,38 Eur, por qué cojones no las puedes comprar legalmente por menos de 19 Eur. la onza???



Si buscas un poco lo encuentras por menos de 15€ el canguro/buho de 1onza(contando con descuentos por cantidad)

Creo que otra opción son las monedas de 100 pesetas porque no pagan IVA, y te pueden salir a menos de 13,50€ la onza.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2018)

Bueno, creo que paraisofiscal tiene toda la razón del mundo en lo que comenta. ¿Por qué COJONES la recompra tiene que tener un diferencial más propio del LATROCINIO? Fijaros en un simple detalle: uno compra una moneda con Premium y si acude a venderla a quién se la vendió, pues le van a dar una MIERDA, pero es que encima esa misma moneda se va a volver a vender con un fuerte sobreprecio...

Ciertamente, si lo vemos de esta manera, y dentro de nuestro país (¡Ojo! a ese detalle), el ratio REAL de la Plata vs Oro nos sirve de bien poco... ¿No?

Yo entiendo que los minoristas tengan que ganarse la vida, pero estos diferenciales que se aplican NO parecen muy justos, al menos desde la perspectiva de muchos "metaleros".

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Pregunta para traders.
> 
> Como comprar este ETF norteamericano de mineras junior desde la UE sin verse afectado por la reciente prohibición de productos financieros sin “folleto informativo” KID?



Hay varias opciones, .

No quisiera hacer publicidad pero es lo único que conozco:

Saxo Bank, Dinamarca, operando a través de CFD's sobre ETF's, puedes hacerlo en Spain con ActivoTrade, la plataforma se llama Plus. Desconozco si están todos los ETF's del NYSE

Para operar directamente con ETF's tienes la plataforma Activotrade Pro, creo que la contraparte es Citibank Alemania.

Prueba con varias opciones, suelen darte una cuenta demos de un mes con 50.000 o 100.00 euros; la cuenta consulta el mercado con un decalaje sobre el tiempo real; pues este servicio suele ser de pago 20euros al mes más menos, depende del mercado.

(Un día se me ocurrió pedir 50 cuentas demo en varios brokers y comprar algo, todas las operaciones a la vez, estoy seguro que movería el mercado, pero no lo haré.)

En ambos casos puedes abrir la cuenta en dólares, más fácil y barato operar.

En los blogs de Rankia hay info sobre el asunto, no tengo el enlace


----------



## marquen2303 (14 Nov 2018)

Buenas tardes! Fernando me acuerdo que una vez hablaste de un índice que mide el tráfico de grandes barcos y me pareció muy interesante. Podrías escribir algo sobre esto? Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2018)

Hola, marquen2303: Aún es pronto para escribir sobre el Baltic Dry Index, pero está señalando ENFRIAMIENTO. Hoy está en los entornos de los 1125 y está en caída libre desde el 1 de Julio, donde marcó los 1747 o sea que fijaros en la caída sostenida que lleva. El soporte aún queda lejos, alrededor de los 900, pero al paso que va...

En fin, marquen2303, ya volveré sobre el tema cualquier día de estos... Ahora NO dispongo de tiempo y hay temas en los que me gusta profundizar más si son importantes. Y éste lo ES...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (14 Nov 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Comprando a particulares si se pueden sacar esos precios por onza de 15-16 Eur, pero haciendo compra legal a una tienda y añadiendo el puñetero iva no lo haces por menos de 18- 18,50. Y eso hablando de comprar 500 oncitas
> 
> Como siempre en este país, sale más barato comprar a lo forajido que comprar por lo legal.
> 
> Legal = pagar de más.




En coininvest tienes el canguro a 15,65 eu


----------



## eversor (14 Nov 2018)

si miras la página de Necho:
Niue 2018:
5+ 15.99
10+ 15.73
100+ 14.90


----------



## el tibio (14 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Pregunta para traders.
> 
> Como comprar este ETF norteamericano de mineras junior desde la UE sin verse afectado por la reciente prohibición de productos financieros sin “folleto informativo” KID?




No te aconsejo comprar ETFs X3, sólo sirven para especular intradía, a medio plazo se desangran. La prueba es que en 4 años ha perdido el 99%.

Aquí están explicados los motivos con más detalle

El UVXY nunca estará en tendencia primaria alcista - Rankia


----------



## silverbio (14 Nov 2018)

Hola a todos, me sigue gustando mucho leeros cuando saco un rato, aunque mis nuevas obligaciones me tienen muy pillado para participar en este prestigioso y animado hilo.
Aprovecho para mandar un afectuoso saludo a Fernando, me alegra enormemente que haya vuelto a la arena, y de que a pesar de que el envoltorio no ayude mucho, siga ayudando desinteresadamente a la gente que se acerca con interés por los metales preciosos, pero que acaban disfrutando de sus conocimientos sobre sociedad, economía, mercados, etc, y todo con ese barniz humanista que tanto apreciamos algunos.
He visto intéres por el AT y por la situación de algunos activos y he pensado que como realmente estamos en un momento muy especial de mercado, pues me voy a a animar y voy a mandar un post con mi mi visión actual y mi estrategia de inversión. (nada muy distinto a lo que comentábamos aquí hace meses, pero quizás si actualizado...)

En cuanto al momento, ya sabéis de que hablamos....cambio no solo de ciclo, sino de paradigma social, económico y monetario...el tenderete no se sujeta mas...como decía el otro (Es la deuda, estúpido..) 
La subida de tipos USA les va a ayudar a hacerse el harakiri, ayudados en gran medida por los chinos, que están empezando a largar US treasuries a cambio de llenarse los bolsillos de materias primas...y la mecha final puede venir de cualquier sitio, un corrida de banca italiana, un susto del Deutsche, Trump que mete en la cárcel a medio congreso....Anyday, Anytime.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, los mercados han acabado (muy probable) o van a acabar (en próximos meses) la onda B de una onda IV de superciclo que empezó en 2007 y que va a acabar haciendo una enorme plana irregular que nos va a dejar con los ojos como platos en los próximos años...

Van a caer, lamentablemente, chuzos de punta. Espero que la sangre no llegue al río y sepan hacer un reset razonablemente ordenado que incluya una migración hacia un nuevo sistema monetario digital y en el que la peor parte desde el punto de vista humanitario (alimentación, salud, seguridad..) no dure mas allá de unos meses y se mitigue en parte con un renacimiento tecnológico que implique resurgimiento económico con tecnologías muy disruptivas ligadas a la energía, que creo que está ya muy desarrolladas, aunque en poder de muy pocas manos....en fin...esto es para otro post...
Ojalá sea así...en todo caso, esperamos lo mejor pero trabajamos para lo peor...

Diversificación, metales, posiciones bancarias muy reducidas y diversificadas, fuera de deuda, metálico para unos meses, un cierto acopio de alimentos, agua y medicinas, comunidad, amigos con los que compartir y capear......y si es posible una vivienda en una zona rural con acceso a agua y algún terrenito de cultivo/frutales sería estupendo. Todo esto ya esta muy manido, pero como decía el otro...por recordar...

Y en lo referente a inversiones, rebotes serios e incluso máximos marginales en USA son venta clara (para mi SP y NQ) y también me gusta para cortar el Eurostoxx por el gran peso bancario que tiene....tengan cuidado con los ETF y por supuesto con los CFD porque es muy probable que si viene la ola que nos tememos se queden sin liquidez y te cierren posiciones como y cuando ellos quieran...
Hay que estar largo en volatilidad, futuros u opciones sobre el VIX, o algunos de los ETF que replican, pero con mucha atención al comentario anterior...
Y previendo que los metales acompañen en esa bajada inicial, pues esperamos esa caída porque para mi hay que estar largos en oro y sobre todo en plata...me creo tanto la plata como el activo más depreciado, me creo tanto su exagerada manipulación, me creo tanto su futuro industrial aplicado a tecnologías disruptivas, y como me quiero creer que estamos en una 1-2 y que viene la 3, (a pesar del tirón de orejas que me va a dar Fernando) voy a ponerme ciego de First Majestic, eso si, a ver si las cazamos a 2,5-3$.
Ya sabeis que la base de la inversión en metales debe ser física, pero en la primera fase se puede intentar apalancarse un poco en papel, Futuros Comex, ETF...
Y con esto, y personalmente le añado una carterita de criptomonedas, que ya está pagada, y solo me puede dar alegrías...pienso intentar surfear esta ola...

En fin, suerte para todos, y un cordial saludo.

Les adjunto unos gráficos, que creo que hablan mas que las palabras...
Uno de largo plazo de ciclo DAX donde se puede ver bien esa onda IV de superciclo
Uno actual del Dax con la potencial onda 5 de C fallida (muy probable)
también la del SP con su posible onda fallida
Uno de plata de medio plazo donde le veo bajista y cayendo, otro de largo plazo donde señalo como normalmente se ha anticipado unos meses a las correcciones del mercado, y también se ha recuperado antes...y uno con esa potencial onda 1-2 del oro.


----------



## silverbio (14 Nov 2018)

me dejaba First y he visto que preguntaban por el oil.....esta en un momento con un risk reward inigualable....
Compras en este entorno 53-55 son cojonudas...a corto 62-64...pero le veo muy arriba... 
Un saludo y enhorabuena por el hilo....

PD. Aprovecho para saludar a Paketazo, a quien le sigo mucho en las Altcoins, y que es siempre un placer de leer por el conocimiento y la sensatez que aporta...


----------



## silverbio (14 Nov 2018)

Disculpad....este grafico es del ETF VXX que replica al VIX de volatilidad....y creo que es muy explícito....gran potencial...

Ya no os doy la chapa mas hasta dentro de otros 6 meses....por lo menos...


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Nov 2018)

Un asunto extraño el de hoy en los metales y las mineras; rebote con hundimiento general.

He leído esto de Zerohedge, pero no aclara el porqué 

Gold Spikes Back Above $1200, Silver Above $14 | Zero Hedge

No ha habido periodista y exasesor convertido en fiambre, ni otras noticias geopolíticas que dispararan el refugio seguro. ¿Alguien tiene idea del porqué?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Silverbio: Deberías escribir más por aquí... Muy interesante lo que nos comentas y en bastantes cosas coincidimos. En otras no tanto, pero porque me parece que manejamos "tempos" diferentes y luego hay activos en los que podemos discrepar. A uno de ellos (las Criptomonedas) le están dando un buen "palo" en el día de hoy... ¿Motivos? Supongo que meramente especulativos, de la misma manera que ha sucedido recientemente con los MPs y a los que hoy "tocaba" recuperar. En fin, vivimos en unos mercados AMAÑADOS y por eso soy tan contrario a los mismos.

Jajaja... ¡Ay! amigo mío, TODOS pudimos y debimos comprar First Majestic Silver Corp. a los precios de finales del 2015... ¿Volverá a cotizar a esos precios? NO tengo NI IDEA, pero es casi seguro si se produce un CRACK en los mercados. Luego, podría ser un nuevo "caballo ganador"... Ya he comentado en otras ocasiones que es una minera de MPs que me gusta. Y con los mercados más "limpios", su precio actual sería una buena opción. perooooo...

Y, Silberbio, te agradezco tus elogios. Ya llevo años llevando este hilo y creo que SIEMPRE hemos procurado que siga siendo PUNTERO en la Red. NO es el fruto de una labor individual, sino la de un colectivo bastante compacto. 

# Charizato21: NO le busques "razones" a la "sinrazón"... Los MPs y las mineras que los extraen están siendo fuertemente atacados. Eso es lo que cuenta dentro del Matrix en el que vivimos.

Y dejo un artículo que gustará a los más "plateros"...

Silver In The Future: This Is A Must-See Silver Chart | Investing Haven

Por cierto, en los próximos días NO podré estar mucho por el hilo, ya que tengo en marcha un estudio de campo que requiere de su tiempo... Me pasaré puntualmente, ya sea para leer las aportaciones de otros foreros y también para colocar algunos enlaces, de forma que la labor informativa de este hilo no se interrumpa.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Nov 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ya, pero eso es solo realidad en el papel donde está escrito, porque en el país donde yo vivo, al precio spot de oro plata se le añaden plusvalías ajenas por lo que a los precios de hoy tenemos una onza de oro sobre los 1130 Eur. y las de plata a unos 19 Eur.(iva incluido) y si dividimos esas dos cifras reales, nos da una relación real de 59:1 que no tiene mucho que ver con los 86:1 calculando sobre precios spot.
> 
> Por esto tenemos que dar las gracias a todos aquellos canallas participantes en encarecer el precio de la plata más de un 50%, tenga el precio spot que tenga.:
> 
> ...





Se puede comprar pero tienes que buscar, en mi ciudad es muy dificil comprar a precio de spot pero si te pones acabas encontrando mas de la que puedas encontrar.

En ocasiones he comprado plata 925 de los 45 a los 55 centimos el gramo, siendo plata 925 es cara pero eran joyas antiguas que valen mas dinero por si mismas y lo bonitas que son, en su mayoria iban a ser mandadas para fundirlas y las compre a tiempo, tambien cosillas de alguna plateria que iba a cerrar.

En alguna ocasion he enseñado alguna de estas compras a vecinos o familiares y rara es la vez en la que alguna mujer no se enamore de alguna de estas cosas. 

Mi madre por ejemplo es la envidia cada vez que acude a algun evento familiar con alguna de estas cosas, broches que me han salido por 8 o 20 euros segun el peso y que no costarian menos de 200 en tienda tanto por su belleza como por su antiguedad, pulseras, colgantes, anillos..... no me importa pagar 50 centimos el gramo por este tipo de cosas.

Siempre que compro alguna de estas cosas al peso y le regalo algo que venga a mi madre, ella siempre dice lo mismo, esperemos que no... pero igual estas cosillas que me regalas algun dia nos sirven para comer y ya cuenta alguna historia que escucho de mi abuela.

Este tipo de cosas son muy interesantes y no veo que la gente hable aqui de ellas, es relativamente facil dar con alguien que te lo venda incluso con factura.

Si teneis buen ojo y buen gusto es probable que la compra os pueda salir gratis si luego revendeis algo.

En oro tambien es facil comprar este tipo de objetos pero ya no traen tanto a cuenta por el precio del oro.

Para mi estas compras son igual de validad o mas que el comprar lingotes o monedas.


----------



## conde84 (15 Nov 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se puede comprar pero tienes que buscar, en mi ciudad es muy dificil comprar a precio de spot pero si te pones acabas encontrando mas de la que puedas encontrar.
> 
> En ocasiones he comprado plata 925 de los 45 a los 55 centimos el gramo, siendo plata 925 es cara pero eran joyas antiguas que valen mas dinero por si mismas y lo bonitas que son, en su mayoria iban a ser mandadas para fundirlas y las compre a tiempo, tambien cosillas de alguna plateria que iba a cerrar.
> 
> ...



Son validas si el objetivo es regalarselas a alguien, si el objetivo es acumular plata, no es valido ni por precio ni por facilidad a la hora de venderlo.

Si a ti te las venden casi a peso por algo sera y dificil es que puedas revender algo a precio de joyeria.

Prueba a vender 1 kilo de joyas de esas y un kilo en monedas de onza y veras la gran diferencia entre lo uno y lo otro, con las joyas pueden pasar meses hasta que las vendas y quizas perdiendo dinero, con las onzas en un dia si quieres estan vendidas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Nov 2018)

conde84 dijo:


> Son validas si el objetivo es regalarselas a alguien, si el objetivo es acumular plata, no es valido ni por precio ni por facilidad a la hora de venderlo.
> 
> Si a ti te las venden casi a peso por algo sera y dificil es que puedas revender algo a precio de joyeria.
> 
> Prueba a vender 1 kilo de joyas de esas y un kilo en monedas de onza y veras la gran diferencia entre lo uno y lo otro, con las joyas pueden pasar meses hasta que las vendas y quizas perdiendo dinero, con las onzas en un dia si quieres estan vendidas.




Creo que todo es estar metido en diferentes mundillos.

Si intento vender 1 kg de onzas por que me haga falta dinero rapido lo voy a vender muy rapido es cierto, pero lo vendere al precio de esas onzas o les ganare poco.

Si intento vender 1kg de esas joyas al momento posiblemente les pierda dinero, pero si no tengo prisa en venderlas les ganare muchisimo mas dinero que a las onzas.

Yo he vendido muchas de esas joyas y les he ganado lo que no podria ganarle nunca a una onza, esta claro que poquito a poco mas que nada por que necesitas encontrar a la persona dispuesta a comprar esa joya en concreto.

Para intentar no extenderme mucho pongo algunos ejemplos.

Hay coleccionistas de articulos religiosos que por una cruz de 20 gramos de plata, que tenga cierto arte, que por ejemplo tenga 50 años te va a dar 100 o 150 euros sin pestañear.

Si un hombre o una mujer ven un anillo que les llame la atencion ya sea quizas por que les guste el tema satanico y por que por ejemplo tenga unas cabras que esten bien diseñadas o unas carabelas que sean raras.... te pueden dar perfectamente 50 euros por un anillo que tenga 10 gramos, 200 euros por una pulsera que pese menos de 30 gramos....

Ya digo que vendiendo luego unas cuantas cosas de estas os puede incluso salir gratis la inversion en este tipo compras.

Por una onza dudo mucho que me den estos precios, de verdad que teniendo ojo en lo que se coge tambien es una manera muy buena de tener un seguro el dia en el que pueda pasar algo.

Creo que veo esta parte de los metales de forma diferente a vosotros.

Me gustaria hacer un experimento, llevar yo 1kg de este tipo de cosillas y vosotros 1kg en onzas a una reunion familiar y ver cual de las dos bolsas tendria mas atencion por parte de los congregados.

Tambien me pregunto que pasaria en el caso de que de verdad en algun momento tuvieramos algun tipo de conflicto en el que fuera necesario intercambiar plata por comida, quien sacaria mas probecho alguien con dos onzas de plata o alguien con una bonita pulsera con unos detalles preciosos conteniendo la pulsera menos metal que las dos onzas.....


----------



## paco908 (15 Nov 2018)

Hola, daros las gracias a todos los que participaís. No puedo aportar nada pero aprendo mucho con vosotros.
Muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## fff (15 Nov 2018)

Entiendo lo que quieres decir y tienes un punto válido



Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que veo esta parte de los metales de forma diferente a vosotros.
> 
> Me gustaria hacer un experimento, llevar yo 1kg de este tipo de cosillas y vosotros 1kg en onzas a una *reunion familiar *y ver cual de las dos bolsas tendria mas atencion por parte de los congregados.



En cualquier caso, yo prefiero llevar mi 'hobby' desde un punto de vista muchísimo más discreto...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Menuda "escabechina" que deben haber hecho entre los cortos del Oro y la Plata... De todas formas, como bien indiqué en su momento, vamos a asistir a auténticas "montañas rusas" y que, muy probablemente, todo acabará "extremándose" a partir del próximo año. Esperemos que me equivoque...

Y os dejo un buen artículo y que también añade más "leña"...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...puestos-brexit-ejercito-europeo-y-migraciones

Saludos.


----------



## timi (15 Nov 2018)

Dejo esto

Access to this page has been denied.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo los resultados trimestrales de Wheaton Precious Metals y que es un "referente" dentro de las compañías que se dedican a las Regalías...

Wheaton Precious Metals Announces Third Quarter Results for 2018 and Declares Fourth Quarterly Dividend of 2018

Saludos.


----------



## timi (16 Nov 2018)

buenos días

como veis el tema brexit?

tal como van las cosas con el brexit y el tema italiano , el euro tal como lo conocemos creo que tiene los días contados.

Global gold: Gold prices edge higher amid Brexit turmoil - The Economic Times


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Yo NO veo ahora mismo una resolución más o menos "digerible" para el problema que supone el Brexit, tanto para el Reino Unido como para la UE, así que habrá que seguir esperando... Y NO sería descartable un nuevo referéndum en el UK o podríamos dirigirnos hacia un Brexit caótico, al menos para la Pérfida Albión...

Y a propósito de esto dejo lo siguiente...

Brexit: De moción de censura a otro referéndum: escenarios tras la tormenta de Westminster

Y ya véis cómo se ha cumplido el "pronóstico" que le dí en su momento para la Libra. Esa es una opción a contemplar, pero eso NO quiere decir que ahora mismo... Más adelante, y cuando se alcance una mayor "claridad", podría llegar a ser una opción a tener en cuenta. Más para aquellos que especulan con una posible ruptura de la zona Euro...

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (16 Nov 2018)

Hola a todos, efectivamente Europa no pinta bien, no es la europa de los ciudadanos que nos esperábamos algunos sino la europa de los bancos.
Una pregunta que no tiene nada que ver con esto: las tiendas como Andorrano y Coininvest de donde sacan las monefas de oro históricas? Entiendo que los kruguer, maples, filarmónicas, pandas y demás (incluso Soberanos del 2018 que he visto) los consiguen cada año en las distintas Mint. Pero y los soberanos de 1911? De las subastas? Los comprooro? Sin más, me resulta curioso.


----------



## timi (16 Nov 2018)

dejo este informe sobre regadías , me ha parecido interesante

Royalty Companies Move Ahead, Justifying Their Premiums

también comentar que para coger experiencia estoy con una de esas plataformas demo y no se me da mal ( intento coger algo de soltura para cuando llegue el momento , si llega)
la historia es que en el pasado he ejecutado algunas ordenes que no son demo y personalmente llevo bien el tema de perdidas , si entro en algún valor tengo la suficiente seguridad para aguantar , pero el problema me viene en ganancias , suelo cortar antes de lo que inicialmente preveo como objetivo ,,, es normal en novatos como yo?

dejo también esta pagina con infinidad de info , solo se tiene que cambiar el valor a comprar ,,, que os parece?

Simply Wall St - Advanced Filtering

y ya mas cercana a una bola de cristal , dejo esta

Seasonal Edge

es grave doctor??)))


----------



## silverbio (16 Nov 2018)

Hola Timi,
Si me permites......un problema común de la gente que empieza en los mercados o incluso gente que llevando tiempo operando no ha generado nunca beneficios reales (sacar dinero del broker) es la falta de confianza.
No quieren perder....y no cortan pronto las pérdidas.
Tienen miedo de no ganar....y cortan pronto los beneficios.
Solución. Tener claro tu trading plan y respetarlo a fuego. DISCIPLINA.
Cada entrada debe tener un stop de pérdidas (aunque sea mental) y un objetivo (pueden ser varios, por niveles, y también puede ser mentales). Y hay que respetar la operación salvo que algún hecho externo modifique inesperadamente la posición. Cuando más lúcido estás en un trade es antes de ejecutarlo y si veías bien la operación hay que aguantar según lo planificado....cuando estás dentro se te "nubla" el juicio...y no deberías cambiar tu planteamiento,
Hay que buscar setups con buenos ratios risk reward, 2 ganancias a 1 pérdidas, 3 a 1, de este modo podrás ganar consistentemente incluso con un ratio del 50% de operaciones ganadas.
Si pierdes largo y ganas corto....game over.
Sigue a tope en demo y cuando estés muy suelto empieza en real con 4 duros y normas muy estrictas de pérdidas por trade y pérdidas diarias...el tema está en poder seguir en el juego...y no quemar la cuenta en 6 meses como el 95% de la gente que abre cuentas.
Suerte.






QUOTE=timi;23213157]dejo este informe sobre regadías , me ha parecido interesante

Royalty Companies Move Ahead, Justifying Their Premiums

también comentar que para coger experiencia estoy con una de esas plataformas demo y no se me da mal ( intento coger algo de soltura para cuando llegue el momento , si llega)
la historia es que en el pasado he ejecutado algunas ordenes que no son demo y personalmente llevo bien el tema de perdidas , si entro en algún valor tengo la suficiente seguridad para aguantar , pero el problema me viene en ganancias , suelo cortar antes de lo que inicialmente preveo como objetivo ,,, es normal en novatos como yo?

dejo también esta pagina con infinidad de info , solo se tiene que cambiar el valor a comprar ,,, que os parece?

Simply Wall St - Advanced Filtering

y ya mas cercana a una bola de cristal , dejo esta

Seasonal Edge

es grave doctor??)))[/QUOTE]


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Pintxen: Es sencillo de responder: hay personas que poseen monedas de Oro y/o de Plata y para venderlas se pasan por los Compro Oro y también por Joyerías, tiendas de Numismática, etc.

# timi: Las cuentas "demo" de Bolsa son equivalentes a las del Póker... NO es lo mismo emocionalmente jugarte el dinero de verdad que de "mentirijillas"... En fin, mucha Suerte y NO tengo NADA más que añadir a lo que te comenta Silverbio y que sabe lo que dice, pero eso requiere de una experiencia de bastantes años. En mi modesta opinión, el momento actual NO es el ideal para los más profanos y cuando caen los mercados a plomo son los que tienen menos capacidad de maniobra.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (17 Nov 2018)

Gracias, Negrofuturo, me has terminado de convencer para comprar unas onzas. Todo son ventajas


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2018)

*Negrofuturo* por las onzas pagarán los trillones que quieran, pero su poder de compra no variará...probablemente solo variará el poder adquisitivo del fiat.

Mi teoría será que el oro actuaría como refugio ante una hipotética hiperinflación futura al estilo de Zimbaue, pero en Zimbaue lo que puedes adquirir con una onza de oro apenas ha variado en unos años.

Además, en este hilo es bien sabido que hasta que *Racional* no compre oro este no subirá, otro factor a tener en cuanta sería que *Charitazo* abriera cortos, otro claro indicador que el metal empezaría a subir...estos dos son los verdaderos indicadores fiables.

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## kawalimit (17 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> además, en este hilo es bien sabido que hasta que *racional* no compre oro este no subirá, otro factor a tener en cuanta sería que *charitazo* abriera cortos, otro claro indicador que el metal empezaría a subir...estos dos son los verdaderos indicadores fiables.
> .



))))


----------



## timi (17 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *Negrofuturo* por las onzas pagarán los trillones que quieran, pero su poder de compra no variará...probablemente solo variará el poder adquisitivo del fiat.
> 
> Mi teoría será que el oro actuaría como refugio ante una hipotética hiperinflación futura al estilo de Zimbaue, pero en Zimbaue lo que puedes adquirir con una onza de oro apenas ha variado en unos años.
> 
> ...



y se tienen que dar estos 2 factores al mismo tiempo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2018)

¡Ay, Señor!

"Tú eliges hacia dónde y tú decides hasta cuándo, porque tu camino es un asunto exclusivamente tuyo". (Jorge Bucay)

Para ser más "concreto": los "metaleros" toman unas decisiones en función de lo que ellos consideran que tiene VALOR... Y el "ruido", venga de donde venga, nos importa bien poco...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2018)

Muy interesante...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...iones-y-la-hipocresia-de-washington-y-londres

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: NO se puede decir MÁS CLARO...

Todos los bancos están en quiebra, el colapso económico cada día más cerca - YouTube

En fin, uno de los pocos políticos que "piensan"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (18 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: NO se puede decir MÁS CLARO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tipo no está haciendo muchos amigos en las altas esferas, pero mi voto y admiración lo tiene.


----------



## Pintxen (18 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Partiendo de que tras Gesara, el Dollar actual será respaldado con Oro y aún suponiendo que hubiera 1000 veces más oro stockado sobre la tierra que el reconocido, la onza de oro llegaría a tener un nuevo precio de intervención de probablemente 100 Trillón de nuevos dollares.
> 
> Así que tampoco os vayáis a poner exquisitos intentando compra muy barato.
> 
> ...



Me voy a poner conspiranóico...
No será que los que dirigen el cotarro, a sabiendas de que la economía está inflada y que el día que caiga el dolar, el oro y las economías respaldadas en este serán la verdadera economía, promivieron la implantación de los comprooro para despojar al populacho de sus pertenencias en oro a cambio de papeles de colores, ya que cuando pete el tema el oro subirá (o más bien, se le dará el valor que realmente tiene)?. A lo largo de la historia la gente tenía los pocos ahorros invertidos en joyas que les servían para los momentos de apuro.
No sería descabellado pensar que algo así pasara y cogiera a la gente sin sus joyas de oro y con billetes que no valdrán ni para limpiarse el culo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2018)

Hola, Pintxen: En lo personal, opino que lo que indicas es ya PASADO... Me explico: la Crisis provocó que aparecieran como setas los "garitos" que conocemos como "Compro Oro" y no sólo en nuestro país, sino que fue un fenómeno mundial, de manera que buena parte del Oro de la población con problemas ya fue "trasvasado"... NO creo que quede mucho Oro de la clase media "baja" para abajo.

Muchas veces me he preguntado cómo se produjo este peculiar "fenómeno" y quién o quiénes lo propiciaron... Ha sido una jugada "maestra" para quienes la idearon. Seguramente, ese Oro ya se fundió en buena parte y también que se encuentra muy lejano de Occidente.

En un futuro no sé si más cercano o lejano, el Oro tendrá un papel predominante, pero todavía desconozco qué "formato" podría tener para nosotros, los "metaleros", y obviamente me refiero al tipo de "contrapartida" y si será dentro o fuera del Sistema.

Y dejo esto que gustará a los más "plateros"...

Silver: Supported by D.C. and The Deep State | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Nov 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> En coininvest tienes el canguro a 15,65 eu



Nada hombre, estando la FNMT que ofrece estos choyos, no hay que romperse la cabeza.

Moneda por el 40 Aniversario de la Constitución Española | Numismatica Visual


----------



## Orooo (18 Nov 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Nada hombre, estando la FNMT que ofrece estos choyos, no hay que romperse la cabeza.
> 
> Moneda por el 40 Aniversario de la Constitución Española | Numismatica Visual




Lo mejor son los comentarios


----------



## Pintxen (18 Nov 2018)

Fernando, tienes razón, ya ha pasado la fiebre de los comprooro, hace unos años parecían champiñones, ahora queda alguno pero nada que ver. Lo que sí daba la impresión es que eran obra de la misma o las mismas mentes pensantes, ya que se parecían hasta en el formato. La verdad es que al que montó ese chiringuito le salió redondo, es más rentable que una mina de oro, en vista de los costes de extracción de este metal.

Kovaliov, como se pasan los de FNMT. Jurjurjur!!! Es mejor esperar unos años a comprarlos por 10 € a un particular... Aunque yo ni eso... Es fea de cojones!!!


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Nov 2018)

Y qué me decís de los aspectos éticos de la minería del oro?

Tenemos una opinión sobre esto?

La verdad es que yo, antiguo izquierdista ahora huerfano a partir de la aparición de la ideología de género y el policorrectismo como religión de estado, a la que se han apuntado absolutamente todos mis antiguos camaradas y que yo no trago, no había tenido en cuenta está cuestión. 

Supongo que pensaba que la minería del oro es tan perjudicial para el planeta como cualquier otra de la que no podemos prescindir para seguir viviendo y que la minería ha acompañado al homo sapiens desde épocas inmemoriales . No es un invento capitalista, Stalin también era aficionado, nada más hay que ver las minas de los gulag, o el carbón en China.

Deforestación en Perú: la búsqueda de oro devasta la selva


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Y qué me decís de los aspectos éticos de la minería del oro?
> 
> Tenemos una opinión sobre esto?
> 
> ...



Buena cuestión, hay bastante información al respecto, pero cada conclusión negativa, es compensada con que el fin justifica los medios.

Petróleo derivados e industria transformadora, minería y fundiciones a gran escala, industria maderera, energías no renovables...

Si queremos ponernos quisquillosos, lo mejor es que nos tiremos todos por un acantilado a la mar, ya que en líneas generales, y salvo algunas culturas o pueblos muy minoritarios, la huella de la civilización es perjudicial para el medio que la mantiene.

Recuerdo en sectores de pesca extractiva, como se esquilmaron en su día los bancos de ballenas, atún rojo...por su precio y su demanda.

Que la extracción oro deforesta la selva...es bastante evidente, pero ¿realmente eso le importa a los gobiernos que deberían de velar por la integridad y sostenibilidad de los recursos de un país?...pues en este caso que nos mencionas parece que no.

Siempre me pregunté si algún día desaparece el petróleo comercial y solo quedasen reservas importantes en la Antártida, ¿Qué pasaría?

Pensáis que la raza humana se resignaría a no explotarlas por el bien del planeta, o por el contrario "el fin justifica los medios"

Mientras en un país pobre, una de sus principales fuentes de ingresos, sean los recursos naturales, estos se explotarán y se pondrá la ley de parte de los explotadores para financiar de un modo óptimo a las mafias que manejan ese nicho país.

¿Pensáis que si por ejemplo China cumpliera unos protocolos de contaminación estrictos, sería competitiva a nivel mundial como lo es ahora?

Y sin embargo esa contaminación justifica el fin, que es la financiación del "partido" y sus integrantes para mantener el dominio sobre la masa esclavizada.

Son solo ejemplos jugosos, pero los hay por docenas a menor escala, y todos los conocemos o vemos a diario.

Buena entrada de semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Estamos en un punto de NO retorno... de manera que hay lo que hay y NO hay más. Los "cimientos" para el Fin de nuestra civilización ya están puestos y cabe esperar con un mínimo de "esperanza" que intenten "reconducirlo" de alguna manera, porque sino "pinta" muy mal, especialmente para las próximas generaciones.

# Kovaliov: Las leyes que han fomentado lo que comentas es algo que se ha dado en Occidente, por lo tanto NO es exclusivo de nuestro país... Además, implementadas desde partidos derechistas y otra cosa es que la presión "ideológica" haya venido desde la "teórica" Izquierda.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2018)

Hola, de nuevo...

Silver Prices Surged Immensely the Last Time This Happened

Saludos.


----------



## Angelillo23 (19 Nov 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Y qué me decís de los aspectos éticos de la minería del oro?
> 
> Tenemos una opinión sobre esto?
> [...]



Muy muy abajo en mi lista de preocupaciones morales/medioambientales.

Si esos a los que se les llena la boca con prohibir coches de gasolina /diésel supieran la que hay que liar para obtener los recursos para producir las baterías y se pusieran a hacer números... 

Si los que se piden una chuminada de 3€ y envio gratis de china entendieran el impacto de que una mierda de paquete de la vuelta al globo por ahorrarse 50cts...

O si tu supieras los miles de litros de agua necesarios para poder hacer unos pantalones vaqueros y una camisa de diario...

Y así con todo. Como dice el forero, todo contamina, todo deja huella. Y si piensas que hay algo que no afecte negativamente al medio, es que realmente no entiendes bien como se produce. 
Yo intento que mi huella sea mínima dentro de lo posible, y con eso estoy tranquilo.


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ... otro factor a tener en cuanta sería que *Charitazo* abriera cortos, otro claro indicador que el metal empezaría a subir...estos dos son los verdaderos indicadores fiables.
> 
> Buen fin de semana a todos.



Parece que la gran caída podría tener lugar en cualquier día, todo apunta que sea este jueves, el día de acción de gracias.

paketazo, vamos comprobar si realmente soy el peor pronosticador o aún más grave un auténtico gafe-cenizo. Acabo de abrir cortos con el 90% de mi patrimonio, ya que los cfd's me obligan a dejar ese 10% de seguridad.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Angelillo23: Es cierto TODO lo que nos comenta, pero NO es menos cierto que cada día que pasa nos estamos cargando el planeta... ¡Ojo! que yo soy el primero en reconocer que NO veo "soluciones", al menos a corto y medio plazo. A largo NO van a tener más Cojones, sino difícilmente va a haber una "salida" viable. Y tampoco pensemos que el largo plazo va a serlo mucho en el tiempo...

# Charizato21: ¿Tú eres ludópata, No? O te va la "marcha", porque mira que comprometer buena parte de tu Patrimonio (imagino que liquidez) abriendo cortos en el Oro... De todas formas, éste tiene que romper la resistencia en los $1236,00 para hablar de un cambio de tendencia. Si tienes Suerte, yo cerraría en los entornos de los $1200,00... perooooo es tu dinero y ya sabrás cómo "administrarlo". Ahora lo que te toca es "sufrir", tanto si sube (más) como si baja (menos).

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Charizato21: ¿Tú eres ludópata, No? O te va la "marcha", porque mira que comprometer buena parte de tu Patrimonio (imagino que liquidez) abriendo cortos en el Oro... De todas formas, éste tiene que romper la resistencia en los $1236,00 para hablar de un cambio de tendencia. Si tienes Suerte, yo cerraría en los entornos de los $1200,00... perooooo es tu dinero y ya sabrás cómo "administrarlo". Ahora lo que te toca es "sufrir", tanto si sube (más) como si baja (menos).
> 
> Saludos.



Interesante, los cortos aún con más riesgo, CFD sobre ETF DUST (3X).


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2018)

¿No serás "tocayo" de "racional"? ¡Joder! Te gusta "jugar" con "fuego", ¿No? Recuerda que tienes el riesgo de "quemarte" y bastante cuando se trata del "bolsillo"... En fin, lo dicho a "sufrir" y si llega a los $1200 NO me lo pensaría, al menos con ese apalancamiento y el instrumento "inversor" utilizado.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (19 Nov 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Parece que la gran caída podría tener lugar en cualquier día, todo apunta que sea este jueves, el día de acción de gracias.
> 
> paketazo, vamos comprobar si realmente soy el peor pronosticador o aún más grave un auténtico gafe-cenizo. Acabo de abrir cortos con el 90% de mi patrimonio, ya que los cfd's me obligan a dejar ese 10% de seguridad.




Es en serio? ::

No se si desearte suerte o pedirte un autografo


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Nov 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Es en serio? ::
> 
> No se si desearte suerte o pedirte un autografo



autógrafo, autógrafo, llevo un 1,63% de beneficio, pero veremos mañana, esto tiene una altísima volatilidad, no es el TVIX, pero casi.

(entiendo perfectamente que no es el foro de ludópatas-mineroreros, ya no haré más comentarios, hasta el viernes día que el hundimiento será de tal magnitud que algo tendré que postear, para salvar mi reputación de gafe-cenizo-pero pronosticador)


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2018)

No sé, no sé... perooooo viendo lo que están haciendo los índices bursátiles americanos parece un poco "temeraria" tu posición... Ya veremos qué sucede con el Oro si el S&P 500 pierde de forma clara los 2641,25...

Desde luego, para Febrero del próximo año lo mejor será estar bien lejos de las Bolsas...

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (20 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé, no sé... perooooo viendo lo que están haciendo los índices bursátiles americanos parece un poco "temeraria" tu posición... Ya veremos qué sucede con el Oro si el S&P 500 pierde de forma clara los 2641,25...
> 
> Desde luego, para Febrero del próximo año lo mejor será estar bien lejos de las Bolsas...
> 
> Saludos.



Si Bitcoin se va al guano ¿Subirá con fuerza el oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2018)

Hola, crufel: Yo NO veo relación entre el Oro y el BitCoin... Quizás, hubo un momento en que "inversores" particulares hicieron un trasvase del Oro al BitCoin, sobre todo cuando éste último comenzó a repuntar con fuerza.

Mire, crufel, NO sería objetivo y SÍ muy subjetivo al dar mi opinión sobre el BitCoin, puesto que es conocida mi posición contraria al mismo, así que en su momento decidí "tocarlo" lo menos posible, dado que en este hilo hay "metaleros" que también son fervientes defensores del mismo. Por tanto, procuro respetar su opinión en la medida de la posible.

Dicho esto, sigo sin creer en el BitCoin y todo el "rosario" de Criptomonedas existentes... Y para concretar más mi respuesta a lo que pregunta, le diré que el BitCoin NO tiene porqué irse al "guano" y otra cosa es que quede de forma más residual y mantenido por los más "románticos", es decir aquellos que realmente creen en él.

Y el Oro acabará yendo a su "aire", como SIEMPRE ha sido, e imagino que acabará subiendo con fuerza a medida que se extreme la situación económico-financiera en el mundo. Sigo manteniendo que de aquí al 2020 debería batir sus máximos anteriores, pero ya veremos qué se "maravillan" hasta que lleguemos a ese posible ¿fatídico? año... A fin de cuentas, la "sartén" sigue pillada por el mango por los distintos organismos internacionales, ya sean los Bancos Centrales, FMI, BM o el mismísimo Banco de Pagos Internacionales.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (20 Nov 2018)

Lo que se está viendo estos días en cryptowordl, es un poco lo que se ve en oro pero de manera exagerada.

Pensad en la subida del metal en 2008...¿era sana esa verticalidad?...¿era real?...¿se traslado ese volumen al metal físico así como el precio?


La manipulación en el mercado crypto, roza lo inimaginable, y más si pensamos que a diferencia del índice bursátil clásico, no tiene cuidadores, ni reglas...esto quiere decir que quien tenga el dinero suficiente, puede manipularlo a su antojo.

Pensad poseer el control de un mercado...con cada sacudida que lancéis arriba o abajo, sacareis ingentes cantidades de beneficio, y yo es lo que vi en la gran subida a 20.000 y ahora en esta bajada actual.

El oro lleva años en el desierto tras aquella subida, y es posible, que el mercado crypto pase a vagar por un período similar, donde se podría perder el interés, y el precio tendiera a estabilizarse a la baja en proyectos con futuro.

¿morirá BTC?...no, no morirá, si acaso se renovará, cambiará, evolucionará, pero quien lo ha usado, entiende su valor, y su nicho...y quizá no sea la moneda del siglo XXI, pero tampoco tiene por que convertirse en algo inútil.

Pensemos que ante el fiat, es de los pocos medios que poseemos de trasvasar valor entre partes de un modo rápido, sin distancias, y seguro...y eso es toda una revolución que no había existido antes.

Dicho esto recuerdo que siempre he tenido muy diferenciada la inversión en oro y la inversión en crypto...*fernando* sabe un poco posiciones y decisiones que tomé en el pasado, más o menos acertadas, pero su trasfondo tiende a la seguridad sin dejar de lado la innovación.

Hay un gran mercado montado en torno a las cryptos, desde tarjetas gráficas dedicadas al minado que mueven millones de $, exchangers repartidos por todos lados, y muchos otros negocios que han medrado a la sombra de todo esto.

Hace falta una purga que elimine lo inútil y sin valor para el futuro...nadie se va a creer que hay más de 1000 cryptos necesarias, es absurdo.

Mantengo oro y crypto, y la verdad, no me preocupa demasiado ninguna de las dos opciones ahora mismo...el tiempo dirá cual gana, pero dad por seguro que los retornos a largo plazo e una sobre la otra serán muy dispares.

*charitazo* cuando abras posiciones apalancada de cortísimo plazo, jamás lleves la contraria a la tendencia salvo que tengas un sistema de trading.

Suerte.

Un saludo


----------



## Delco (20 Nov 2018)

¿Quién se iba a poner corto para el jueves? Yo no lo haría. ienso:

Edito para añadir esto:







Lo que no me gusta nada es la zona en la que esta el RSI Estocástico en 4H.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: La "gran" subida experimentada por el Oro, y también por la Plata, se debió principalmente a que parecía que el estamento financiero mundial se iba a la MIERDA... añade a esto que el impulso final se debió a la Crisis de la Eurozona. Por tanto, NO hubo NINGUNA "Burbuja" en aquellos momentos... simplemente, una huida a la "calidad", ni más ni menos. Y ese "patrón" me parece que volveremos a vivirlo y también tendrá la misma verticalidad de aquel entonces.

¿BitCoin? Hablamos de otra cosa. Aquí lo que ha habido y hay es pura ESPECULACIÓN. NO tiene ningún sentido la monumental existencia de diferentes "monedas" y cuya aportación será la que decidan los que hay "detrás" o los "románticos" como puedes ser tú y otros conforeros que andan por aquí...

Recordarás que escribí aquí que el día que entrará el Sistema financiero en el "Criptomundo", éste ya se podía dar por casi "finiquitado" y, hasta el momento, así ha sido. Hubo un "tirón" final para cazar "gacelas" y se acabó. Yo NO digo que BitCoin y algunas otras criptomonedas no vayan a quedarse, pero desde luego va a haber una gran "limpieza"... Y este comentario lo hago sin tener en cuenta la actual caída, puesto que aquí lo que se observa son ganas de hacer "sangre" y me ha llamado la atención algo: Ripple... ¿quizás porque hay varios bancos detrás?

# Delco: Para los que vamos en FÍSICO en el Oro es indiferente el AT a una escala tan corta como la que nos comentas. Para los que van en "papel" ya es otro asunto. En lo personal, NO veo mayor riesgo de que vuelva a testear la zona de los $1200,00.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Nov 2018)

Todos los activos para diversificar están cayendo...los únicos que resisten las grandiosas bajadas son el oro y el dólar...es todo un tinglado...hay que escarbar mucho para encontrar algo positivo...:


----------



## Muttley (20 Nov 2018)

Tercer periodo en los últimos cien años que el ratio oro/plata pasa de los 85.

Gold to Silver Ratio - 100 Year Historical Chart | MacroTrends

-Finales 1940-1941. USA entra en guerra con Japón.
-Enero de 1991. USA entra en guerra con Irak.

...y ahora. Las dos veces que ha cruzado los 85...se ha llegado a los 95.

Hoy ha pasado de los 87.

Que bien eh?

Si hace lo que hizo las otras dos veces en la historia...o el oro sube y la plata se mantiene, o el oro se mantiene y la plata baja (sí...aún más)....y además se lía parda con USA entre medias.


----------



## FranMen (20 Nov 2018)

Gracias a todos los que rebatís a Charitazo, con vuestros argumentos se aprende mucho.


----------



## paketazo (20 Nov 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Gracias a todos los que rebatís a Charitazo, con vuestros argumentos se aprende mucho.



Rebatir rebatimos, pero si abrió corto en la plata hoy en máximos apalancado ya tiene para la cena de navidad, solo colocar el stop en máximos de hoy y dejarlo correr.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2018)

Hola, Muttley: Eso que comentas es lo mismo que he dejado correr por aquí... Fíjate en la "calma chicha" que de repente existe a nivel geopolítico. 

Hay un dato que debemos tener en cuenta y es que el Oro, en las dos anteriores Guerras Mundiales, se adelantó a las mismas...

Luego, lo que me está llamando la atención y MUCHO es la fuerte caída que está experimentando el Petróleo... Otro motivo de "preocupación", y NO precisamente por unos hipotéticos "vientos de guerra", sino por lo que podría estar indicando a nivel económico...

Y, ya de paso, decir que esa brutal caída en el Crudo NO se ha reflejado lo más mínimo a la hora de repostar el vehículo... Vaya MORRO que se gastan en nuestro país con el tema energético.

Saludos.

Edito: El pasado día 14, es decir hace muy pocos días, comentaba que el Baltic Dry andaba por los 1125, pues bien hace un rato he visto que andaba por los 1031... La LUZ ROJA ya empieza a ser VISIBLE.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Caen mitos como la inflación, el PIB, la curva de Phillips

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2018)

Hola, de nuevo...

Ahí os dejo un artículo que tiene su "lógica" desde el Sistema... A mí, en lo personal, ni fu ni fa, pero a nivel informativo os puede interesar.

Why Central Bank Digital Currencies Will Destroy Cryptocurrencies by Nouriel Roubini - Project Syndicate

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Ahí os dejo un artículo que tiene su "lógica" desde el Sistema... A mí, en lo personal, ni fu ni fa, pero a nivel informativo os puede interesar.
> 
> ...



Personalmente todo lo que sea dar mayor poder a os bancos centrales no me gusta.

Roubini dice que centralizar los movimientos a través de un banco central y retirarle poder a los privados ayudaría a resolver el problema de la reserva fraccionaria que genera burbujas...¡muy bien!, pero eso tiene una solución más simple que otorgar el poder del movimiento de capitales privados a un banco central, solo hay que sacar una ley que reduzca la reserva fraccionaria al mínimo coherente.

Lo que no es lógico es que por una entrada en banca de 1000$ se puedan prestar 7000$... podría llegar a aceptar un 2X o sea 2000$ por lo de la liquidez del sistema, pero lo que hoy se hace es irreal, y ya auguro que no se corregirá a corto plazo por la sencilla razón que es imposible, ya que habría que revertir el sistema y eso llevaría décadas.

Absorber esa reserva fraccionaria y cuadrarla a un 2X del dinero real por ejemplo, descapitalizaría de tal manera el mundo actual que casi regresaríamos a principios del siglo XIX

Y en cuanto a la emisión privada de cryptomonedas por los bancos, pues tendría la misma aceptación que cualquier otro producto centralizado, que es precisamente lo que se evita con BTC, en concreto evitar que el Banco central de turno pueda emitir moneda a su antojo para resolver sus problemas, al tiempo que también se evita que ese propio Banco central pueda embargar lo que el mismo ha emitido a sus ciudadanos.

Yo creo que hay BTC para mucho rato, y sobre todo si la generación que ahora tiene 10-30 años lo entiende desde la base.

Un saludo


----------



## kikepm (21 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Ahí os dejo un artículo que tiene su "lógica" desde el Sistema... A mí, en lo personal, ni fu ni fa, pero a nivel informativo os puede interesar.
> 
> ...



Roubini es un simple apologeta del sistema fiduciario y del gasto en déficit, no sorprende su postura, vive de dar cobertura a la banca central.

Ahora, ya el título del artículo es esclarecedor. El pobre no dice como va a resolver el problema (para la mafia) de un dinero público, accesible por cualquiera, INCONFISCABLE, seguro y DESCENTRALIZADO, sino el por qué.

También dice otra serie de estupideces, como que las criptomonedas emitidas por el banco central VAN A desalojar al resto de monedas, lo cual es meramente una declaración de deseos.

Como buen keynesiano, piensa que con solo que el estado desee algo, esto va a producirse. Pobre mentecato.

El resto del artículo, tontada tras tontada:

Donde dice: "By allowing any individual to make transactions through the central bank, CBDCs would upend this arrangement, alleviating the need for cash, traditional bank accounts, and even digital payment services. Better yet, CBDCs would not have to rely on public “permission-less,” “trustless” distributed ledgers like those underpinning cryptocurrencies. After all, *central banks already have a centralized permissioned private non-distributed ledger that allows for payments and transactions to be facilitated safely and seamlessly. No central banker in his or her right mind would ever swap out that sound system for one based on blockchain*."

Evidentemente, de cajón que los banqueros centrales no quieren abandonar un libro mayor centralizado. Por esa misma razón se creó BTC. Y por esa misma razón la gente que conoce BTC no va a depositar jamás sus ahorros en una cuenta del banco central, salvo la calderilla. 

Este Roubini no solo es estúpido sino que piensa que sus lectores también lo son. Quizás lo sean.

Con la siguiente, sigue con sus memeces: " like private bank deposits today, CBDC transactions could also be made anonymous, with access to account-holder information available, when necessary, only to law-enforcement authorities or regulators, as already happens with private banks"

Es decir, los que quieren no tener cuitas con la banca central, van a depositar su dinero en la cuenta del banco de España, con la esperanza de que las autoridades no den información a los Villarejos de turno, o directamente a Montoro, Montero o a como se llame el hijo de puta al frente de hacienda, ya sin contar con la corrupta clase judicial.


Que conste que la idea que apunta Roubini a mi no me parece mala del todo, en comparación con la mierda bancaria actual.

Pero que nadie se lleve a engaño, que se elimine desde el propio estado la intermediación bancaria es una utopía. Todo gobierno vive de inflar y recibir crédito bancario a tipos bajos para dedicarse a lo que en verdad le interesa: guerrear y matar en el extranjero, gastar en paguitas, tener un ejército de funcionarios bien pagados adictos al sistema memocrático y que les apoye en la reelección, etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un muy buen artículo de Antonio Turiel. En el mismo podemos comprobar lo que ya comentamos en su momento por este hilo y qué es lo que hay "detrás" de las medidas contra el Diésel y sus "paganini"...

The Oil Crash: El pico del diésel: edición de 2018

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Tercer periodo en los últimos cien años que el ratio oro/plata pasa de los 85.
> 
> Gold to Silver Ratio - 100 Year Historical Chart | MacroTrends
> 
> ...


----------



## timi (22 Nov 2018)

Dejo esto,,,
Consider Osisko Gold Royalties for a Year-End Rally - GuruFocus.com


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2018)

Hola, timi: Hay varias mineras de Plata que extraen bastante por debajo que se paga por el MP, pero no dejan de ser una minoría. En ese sector, antes de "apostar", hay que estudiar bien qué es lo que tienen (reservas probadas), su capacidad financiera y otras muchas variables. Tampoco nos dices qué minera es, dado que el enlace es fállido. Si lo deseas puedes darme el nombre y ya te daré mi opinión.

De todas formas, las mineras de MPs al igual que muchísimas empresas de otros ámbitos, pueden aguantar más allá del período de tiempo que algunos habéis comentado... Y lo pueden hacer ampliando y refinanciando la Deuda, aunque NO sea la mejor forma de llevar una empresa, pero estamos en otros "tiempos"...

Bien, dicho esto, debéis tener en cuenta que abrir y explotar una mina requiere de mucho tiempo y de una fuerte inversión, así que es muy difícil que decidan cerrarla una vez emprendido el proyecto. Y esto como regla general, porque evidentemente algunas mineras van a tener que bajar la actividad hasta que los precios se recuperen. Otras, que serán las menos y más pequeñas, SÍ que tendrán cerrar temporalmente o bien "dejarse" comprar por "cuatro duros"...

Saludos.

Edito: # timi: Osisko la tenemos recomendada en este hilo desde hace tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 Nov 2018)

Fsm. Fortuna silver mines,,, saludos, y gracias

---------- Post added 22-nov-2018 at 09:15 ----------

Lo de Osisko lo se, es solo para complementar


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2018)

Hola, timi: NO está mal... perooooo para entrar esperaría bastante más abajo: en la zona comprendida entre los $2,61 y los $2,25. Otra cosa es que llegue ahí, pero creo que lo hará si hay una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (22 Nov 2018)

Fortuna Silver es una buena minera de plata, es una de las mineras de con AISC bajo ( un 10,8$ el 3Q2018 y estimado un 11,9$ para todo el 2018). A ganado menos, pero vamos mayoritariamente por culpa de precios más bajos de la plata, como era de esperar. La producción de plata creció un 11% pero la de oro un bajo un 6,5%, mientras que los metales básicos(Zinc y plomo) más o menos igual. Lleva producidas este año unos 7 millones de onzas y 42.100 onzas de oro. La producción se divide en plata(48%), oro(23%), Zinc (17%), plomo (12%). 
He comprado y vendido esta acción un par de veces y la recuerdo porque fue la primera minera de plata que compre y la considero una empresa solida.
Lo único que en principio no termina de gustarme es porque su crecimiento más cercano esta basado en la construcción de Lindero, una mina de oro en Argentina. No porque por el proyecto en si, sino porque buscaba una minera de plata y cada vez hay menos. Stantard Silver compro Marigold y seabe, Hecla puso en marcha Casa Berardi y luego compro Klondex, Great panther silver compro Tucano, etc. Se ve que el oro es más rentable en los malos tiempos.

Sobre que llegen al intervalo de 2,62$-2,25$ es otra cuestión. Es el intervalo aproximado que tuvo durante septiembre 2015-enero 2016 aunque posible no lo veo como la mejor probabilidad. Con Fernando ya discutimos nuestras diferencias sobre bajada en las mineras debido a una fuerte corrección en las bolsas.

Esta mañana he leído este articulo. Resumen práctico: mientras nos concentramos en mirar hacia abajo para discernir el fondo, quizas lo hayamos dejado atras.

Did We Just Witness The Bottom In The Gold Market? | Gold Eagle


----------



## kikepm (22 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un muy buen artículo de Antonio Turiel. En el mismo podemos comprobar lo que ya comentamos en su momento por este hilo y qué es lo que hay "detrás" de las medidas contra el Diésel y sus "paganini"...
> 
> The Oil Crash: El pico del diésel: edición de 2018
> 
> Saludos.



Llevo oyendo hablar del peak oil desde hace décadas, probablemente desde finales de los 70, y no deja de sorprenderme que a pesar de que los datos no muestran una reducción de las cantidades de petróleo extraidas desde entonces, siguen siendo legión los que achacan al fin de las reservas mundiales como la causa de las crisis recurrentes.

Luego este articulista, que se esfuerza en criticar el liberalismo de una forma bastante simplona, termina afirmando que

"Por eso, querido lector, cuando le anuncien que le van a subir de una manera brutal los impuestos a su coche de diésel, ahora ya sabrá por qué. Porque se prefiere ajustar estos desequilibrios con un mecanismo *que parezca de mercado (aunque éste en realidad sea cada vez menos libre y más intervenido)* a explicar la verdad. El hecho es que a partir de ahora lo que cabe esperar es una verdadera persecución contra el coche con motor de combustión interna (la gasolina seguirá unos pocos años después al diésel)."

¿como puede este buen hombre ciritcar el liberalismo y afirmar que aumentar los impuestos es un mecanismo que parece de mercado? :8:

¿de verdad se cree este amable señor que los gobiernos españoles van a procurar una transición suave a una situación de menor oferta? ¿tan previsores les cree? :8: :8:

que sentido tiene semejante política, si la menor oferta producirá de cualquier manera el aumento de precios que incentivará el ahorro del diesel (cosas de los mercados, cuando se les deja en libertad :.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# kikepm: El artículo de Antonio Turiel es BUENÍSIMO. Otra cosa es que guste más o menos... La verdad, es que ahora mismo NO tengo tiempo para rebatir parte de lo que comentas, pero lo que tengo BIEN CLARO es que los precios energéticos en España, y en buena parte del mundo, NO son "libres" y están fuertemente intervenidos por las Corporaciones y los distintos Gobiernos... ¿Cómo Cojones nos "comemos" que estemos pagando lo que estamos pagando con la caída que está teniendo el Crudo?

En fin, sobre el Peak ya hemos comentado mucho por aquí... perooooo todo tiene su "explicación" si consideramos que el Petróleo puede ser de naturaleza abiótica y que he defendido en este hilo desde hace años. El Peak podría venir porque NO se pudiera cubrir la demanda, pero NO porque el Crudo dejará de existir.

Y os dejo esto sobre el Santander...

Banco Santander, al borde del abismo | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## julitro (23 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y os dejo esto sobre el Santander...
> 
> Banco Santander, al borde del abismo | Investing.com
> 
> Saludos.



Mare mía, objetivo 3´10€ ???

Me encantaría verlo a ese precio... pero en caso de llegar ahí, no llegaría cualquiera y lo compraría??


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Es muy factible que SAN lo veamos a 3,189 lo largo del próximo año, a fin de cuentas ese es su principal soporte histórico. Por debajo, hay un "abismo" y creo que se adentrará en el mismo. Ya veremos... porque la "intervención" en los "mercados" nos es bien conocida, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Mochuelo: Ya veremos... Ayer Fortuna Silver Mines Inc. cerraba en los $3,39 (-3,69%) y qué decir del DESCALABRO de First Majestic Silver Corp. que se fue a los $5,09 (-8,45%). Ya sabes que puedo dar muchos más ejemplos, ya que ayer fue un día más que desastroso para las mineras de MPs, pero en línea con lo que últimamente está sucediendo en este sector. Sin ningún sentido, en eso podemos estar de acuerdo, pero es lo que hay... ¿No? 

¿Precios más bajos? Por supuesto, y vamos a esperar si la actual corrección en el Dow Jones se para antes de perforar los 23.533,20, algo que me parece de lo más plausible por cuestiones puramente estacionales en las Bolsas y, además, en Wall Street creo que intentarán cerrar sin pérdidas anuales en los principales índices.

Más adelante, cuando el Dow Jones rompa el nivel apuntado ya veremos qué hacen las mineras de MPs, pero NO les auguro nada bueno al principio y más tarde serán una inmejorable opción. Mira, Mochuelo, que me gusta el sector, pero mi "intuición" lleva tiempo indicándome que NO es el momento. Como en todo, puedo estar perfectamente equivocado, pero por regla general SIEMPRE procuro escribir en función de lo que yo haría si estuviera en los mercados, aunque algo hice recientemente de forma estrictamente conservadora y de cara a fin de año me posicionaré en algo que aún no sé, pero para estar 2-3 meses y luego ¡Bye, bye!

Y dejo esto y recordando un reciente post de Muttley...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...rando-para-la-guerra-ialguien-esta-escuchando

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Es muy factible que SAN lo veamos a 3,189 lo largo del próximo año, a fin de cuentas ese es su principal soporte histórico. Por debajo, hay un "abismo" y creo que se adentrará en el mismo. Ya veremos... porque la "intervención" en los "mercados" nos es bien conocida, ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



No nos olvidemos que el precio de algo va en relación a la oferta disponible, y personalmente, dejé de invertir en este banco cuando decidió dar por bueno el Split dividendo.

Los que estéis interesados en la acción miraros el float que había hace 15 años por ejemplo y el que tenemos hoy en día.

A un 5% anual de dividendo, y en su gran mayoría se optó por el Split, pues haced números. 

Si el banco estuviera en expansión, pues hasta se podría aceptar, pero al tener ya un negocio consolidado, me parece una aberración cara el accionista.

Un saludo


----------



## antorob (24 Nov 2018)

Hay una noticia de hace solo dos días que puede ser importante.

El partido de Lopez Obrador (en Mexico) propone regular la actividad minera.

En determinadas circunstancias, incluso se llegaría a la rescisión de los permisos, con el impacto en la producción de oro y sobre todo plata.

Fresnillo, el mayor productor de plata del mundo ha caído casi un 20% en los últimos tres dias, con lo que la noticia esta teniendo fuerte repercusión en las mineras mexicanas.

Añadiría que una medida de este tipo también debería significar una fuerte apreciación en la plata.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (24 Nov 2018)

El gobierno de los mejores era ¿no?

El Banco de España calcula que los españoles perderán 42.017 millones del rescate









Tocamos a 1000 € por español. Putos liberales ::

Ahora, seguid remando.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Nov 2018)

Alguien sabe por qué ayer a las 19.00 dejaron de cotizar las mineras y el resto de las acciones en la bolsa de NY?


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: Creo recordar que el día después del Día de Acción de Gracias los mercados americanos cierran antes y debió ser sobre la hora que señalas.

# antorob: Gracias por el post. NO me había fijado en la soberana OSTIA de ayer de Fresnillo: -16,86%...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Creo recordar que el día después del Día de Acción de Gracias los mercados americanos cierran antes y debió ser sobre la hora que señalas.
> 
> # antorob: Gracias por el post. NO me había fijado en la soberana OSTIA de ayer de Fresnillo: -16,86%...
> 
> Saludos.



Estos probinos no conocen el concepto "puente".

Habrá que crear un máster para explicarlo. Seguro que lo teníamos lleno

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Nov 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Estos probinos no conocen el concepto "puente".
> 
> Habrá que crear un máster para explicarlo. Seguro que lo teníamos lleno
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



tal vez lo conozcas hay múltiples enlaces, , pero por un por si acaso, yo el que consulto es el siguiente - horas de cierre actualizado en tiempo real y diferentes solapamientos -

Horarios mercados mundiales divisas y Bolsa - Investing.com

An off topic question 

Fernando en relación a la posibilidad del desmembramiento europeo y la formación de una suerte de nueva eurasia:"alianza franco-ruso-alemana", ¿tienes alguna opinión?


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Mochuelo: Ya tienes una de las principales "plateras" por debajo de los mínimos del sector alcanzados a finales del 2015. Obviamente, me estoy refiriendo a Fresnillo PLC, aunque tiene todavía recorrido hasta los $8,700 del 1/9/2015.

# Charizato21: NO lo veo... Es decir, que NO contemplo una posibilidad que parece IMPOSIBLE... ¿Sabes dónde se encuentra la mayor base aérea de los EE.UU. fuera de su país? Pues, en Ramstein (Alemania)... Y una de sus mejores flotas marítimas se encuentra en el Mediterráneo y con bases muy sólidas. Toda esta estructura NO se puede "desmontar" por la simple voluntad política que tengan algunos países, a pesar de su "peso"...

Y si hace falta, los EE.UU. montarán "pollos" como los de De Gaulle o Carrero Blanco...

Por otro lado, te recuerdo que el país "libertador" por excelencia tiene presencia militar en 177 países del mundo... Si eso NO es ser un Imperio dominador ya me dirás qué es...

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (24 Nov 2018)

Post muy interesante y duro, habla principalmente de los combustibles fósiles pero trata tambien el tema del coche eléctrico.

The Oil Crash: ¿Trabaja usted en el sector del automóvil? Pues sepa que le están engañando


----------



## timi (24 Nov 2018)

Tons dijo:


> Post muy interesante y duro, habla principalmente de los combustibles fósiles pero trata tambien el tema del coche eléctrico.
> 
> The Oil Crash: ¿Trabaja usted en el sector del automóvil? Pues sepa que le están engañando




si nos ponemos en el peor de los casos son 34mbd menos en 2025. Esta claro que el articulo se queda corto si se da ese escenario.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Nov 2018)

Me voy a dormir viendo como muere esta noche el bitcoin.

Posiblemente para cuando me levante mañana a las 2, suelo dormir 8 horas seguidas si puedo.... podreis cambiar una onza de oro por varios bitcoins viendo como esta callendo de forma endemoniada....

Lo cambiariais ?? jajajaj yo desde luego no....


----------



## MIP (25 Nov 2018)

El Bitcoin ha muerto varías veces y sus sepultureros se han comido varios owned en 2011, 2013, 2014 etc. 

Yo por si acaso me lo tomaría con calma.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Nov 2018)

timi dijo:


> si nos ponemos en el peor de los casos son 34mbd menos en 2025. Esta claro que el articulo se queda corto si se da ese escenario.



El artículo es bueno, si señor. Pero no saca, ni explica, las conclusiones evidentes que se derivan de él. 


Y esto es que el problema principal al que nos enfrentaremos todos los ciudadanos del planeta no será el fin del automovil como lo conocemos, ni lo caros e ineficientes, más bien imposibles físicamente, que serán los coches eléctricos, ni el cambio climático, ni la contaminación y escasez del agua potable....


El principal problema al que se enfrentará la humanidad son los conflictos políticos y económicos que traerá consigo la progresiva escasez del petróleo. 


Como bien explicó Turiel en su blog, y ahora olvida, dependemos absolutamente del consumo de energía en forma de combustibles fósiles. Nuestro nivel de vida, comida y calefacción dependen de ellos, pero esto es secundario. Lo principal es que hemos llegado a ser 7000 millones porque la tecnología asociada al consumo de fósiles así lo ha permitido. Sin estos, la población ha de disminuir de forma tan explosiva como aumentó. Y no van a ser los ciudadanos de las grandes potencias los primeros en morir. 


La electricidad no puede suplir esto porque depende totalmente de los fósiles para su industria, solo hay que mencionar la total dependencia que padece de los metales para todas sus actividades. Solo una escasez del diez por ciento en el suministro inmediato de energía fósil supondría problemas de funcionamiento para toda la industria incluida la eléctrica. Inmediata carestía de todo tipo de productos, encarecimiento del trasporte y escasez de suministros. 


Los españoles ya conocemos esta situación en la época del gasógeno y del hambre y eso que entonces éramos una sociedad agrícola, muy poco industrializada.*


Aquí no hace falta explicar lo que esto conlleva para el resto de los indicadores económicos, PIB, deuda, paro..*


Y detrás lo inevitable. Conflictos políticos internos y externos, más problemas migratorios, nuevos gobiernos extremistas, pérdida de libertades y guerras cada vez más virulentas.


No llegaremos a ver el fin de los combustibles fósiles, al revés, sobrarán.*

Porque la inmensa mayoría de nosotros, si no todos, estaremos muertos.*





EN DIRECT - 106.301 «gilets jaunes» à travers toute la France


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: En relación al BitCoin, ya sabéis que NO me gusta NI creo en él, pero aquellos que se posicionaron en el mismo SIN ánimo especulativo, entiendo que pueden dormir tranquilos... NO creo que vaya a desaparecer y lo más probable es que acabe ¿reducido? a un reducto de los que creyeron en este "producto". Las que SÍ acabarán desapareciendo son buena parte de la ENORME MIERDA de "monedas" que se crearon a la "sombra" del BitCoin. Eso FUE y ES un auténtico sinsentido.

Por cierto, ¿se sabe algo de "racional"? Jejeje...

# Kovaliov: Desgraciadamente, en un futuro que no sé cuándo, será muy aproximado o PEOR del que nos "dibujas"... Hace tiempo que se debieron buscar "soluciones" en el tema energético, alimenticio, poblacional, medioambiental, etc., etc. Pero ya vemos que siguen igual que en la política monetaria: patada adelante hasta que TODO REVIENTE... Esa es la MIERDA de políticos que dirigen nuestro mundo.

Y os dejo un buen artículo sobre las mineras dedicadas al Oro. Me lo he leído por encima, pero esta tarde o mañana (cuando tenga más tiempo) me dedicaré a analizarlo y más después de cenar ayer con un familiar, que es gestor de patrimonios, y que me indicó que hay bastantes fondos de inversión de los "grandes" que están entrando en las mineras de Oro.

ANALYSTS TOTALLY WRONG ABOUT GOLD: Top Gold Miners Production Cost Still Provides Floor In The Market Price - SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2018)

Ahí os dejo un enlace que puede resultar interesante a nivel informativo para nuestros bolsillos...

Atento a la cuarta cifra de los números 902: es la que marca lo que pagarás

Saludos.


----------



## Michael Lenke (25 Nov 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...










The Industrial Revolution was the most important event in history - Vox


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2018)

Un interesante artículo para los más "plateros"...

Silver Price Exclusive Update | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (25 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un interesante artículo para los más "plateros"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No rula el enlace hamijo Fernando.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2018)

# MIP: Ya he colocado otro. El que quería NO me deja enlazarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (25 Nov 2018)

Coincido en que por técnico el aspecto da auténtico pavor. 

Otra cosa es que en un mercado intervenido el AT vale lo mismo que llamar a un chaman y que te de una previsión


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2018)

Hola, MIP: Yo también soy de la opinión de que debería haber un rebote en breve, pero tampoco le doy mucho recorrido mientras el precio de la Plata siga deprimido. Sin embargo, habrá que estar atentos a la apertura de mañana en los mercados estadounidenses, puesto que NO sabemos el efecto que todavía tendrán en el sector las noticias en torno a Fresnillo...

Efectivamente, por AT y por "sentimiento", la Plata NO parece tenerlas todas consigo, pero a veces cuando hay tanto "consenso" sabemos que acaba sucediendo todo lo contrario.

A mí, en lo personal, tampoco me afecta mucho el "ruido" de la cotización, puesto que ya sabéis que me gusta el FÍSICO. Ahora bien, sigo las mineras de MPs al igual que otro tipo de empresas, puesto que es posible que coloque algunos Euros, pero para el corto plazo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¿Se sabe algo de esto?

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...para-evitar-el-nombramiento-del-coronel-banos

Ya hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones que los massmierda se cuidan MUY, MUCHO de informar sobre lo qué realmente es importante para nuestro país... ¿Por qué será?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (27 Nov 2018)

buena bajada de las mineras ,,, se podría decir que tenemos el suelo mas cerca,, ,,, pero tampoco sabemos si han bajado solo un peldaño de un precipicio,,ienso:,,


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Nov 2018)

timi dijo:


> buena bajada de las mineras ,,, se podría decir que tenemos el suelo mas cerca,, ,,, pero tampoco sabemos si han bajado solo un peldaño de un precipicio,,ienso:,,



A mi las mineras me parece que están casi todas en un suelo bastante claro, pero también me parecía hace seis meses y algunas llevan perdiendo hasta el 70% desde entonces.

Desde luego las plateras están jodidas y las oreras hay algunas que se defienden y llevan una trayectoria alcista consistente desde el 2016.

Todo depende del precio de los metales y yo apuesto por una subida del Oro.

Todo es una especulación, pero el que no invierte también está especulando.

Lo que pasa es que no lo saben. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Funciovago (28 Nov 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> A mi las mineras me parece que están casi todas en un suelo bastante claro, pero también me parecía hace seis meses y algunas llevan perdiendo hasta el 70% desde entonces.
> 
> Desde luego las plateras están jodidas y las oreras hay algunas que se defienden y llevan una trayectoria alcista consistente desde el 2016.
> 
> ...



Buena frase, supongo que te refieres que al que tiene una cuenta corriente o dinero en bancolchón invierte en divisa, corrígeme si me equivoco.


----------



## timi (28 Nov 2018)

Los cantos de sirena en la plata van saliendo
Access to this page has been denied.

Pero que mejor indicador a futuro que las grandes compras efectuadas en fisico
Yo creo que la plata está tocando fondo, otra cosa es que se recupere más o menos rapido

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¿Suelo en la Plata? Pues, qué queréis que os diga... Ya me gustaría a mí, pero lo que se observa en los últimos tres meses en un rango muy estrecho que está entre los $14,820 y los $13,935... Y ahora mismo más cerca del punto más bajo que del de arriba. Eso es MÁS BAJISTA que otra cosa si añadimos la tendencia de "libro" que está llevando. De todas formas, hasta que NO rompa claramente los $13,775, tenemos perfecto derecho a pensar en que se está formando un "suelo", faltaría más... Lo digo porque sino la Ostia sería bastante considerable. No obstante, sigo teniendo "esperanzas" de que del actual rango se salga hacia arriba, pero mirando las mineras del sector... En fin, ya veremos.

Kovaliov, hay "oreras" que lo están haciendo bastante mejor que el sector minero de MPs en general, especialmente las "plateras", y probablemente acabe entrando en algún "instrumento" inversor de ellas. Entiendo que el Oro lo está haciendo MUCHO MEJOR que la Plata...

Luego, tenemos algo que me preocupa mucho en el caso de la Plata y es que se esté considerando principalmente su uso industrial... En caso de ser así, sería negativo, más viendo lo que está sucediendo en los mercados de Materias primas, especialmente en los metales básicos. Por ejemplo, ya tenemos los precios del Hierro en mínimos de 4 meses...

Y respecto a la "especulación", está muy clara en su definición respecto a los mercados: Negociar con el objetivo de obtener beneficios basados en las variaciones de los precios o de los cambios de monedas.

Lo otros "elementos" de carácter defensivo son OTRA COSA y aquí me parece que es más una cuestión de SEMÁNTICA que de otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Nov 2018)

Funciovago dijo:


> Buena frase, supongo que te refieres que al que tiene una cuenta corriente o dinero en bancolchón invierte en divisa, corrígeme si me equivoco.



Especula con que la inflación no le va a comer los ahorros, que el banco no va a quebrar, que el gobierno no le va a hacer un Chipre.

Si se hipoteca esta especulando con que el piso va a subir de valor y no bajar, que los intereses y los gastos le compensa más que el alquilar, que no se le van a meter los okupas en casa, que no se va a quedar sin trabajo en veinte años... como Pablo Iglesias, vamos.

Especula con que va a durar treinta años más, que no se va a morir de un infarto, que no va a quedar impedido.

Con que su mujer no le hará una viogén, no lo hechará de casa...

El que pone una frutería especula sobre el precio futuro de la fruta, sobre la competencia pakistaní, sobre el envejecimiento del barrio, sobre la evolución del paro entre sus clientes...

Mis padres compraron un piso por el equivalente a 3500 euros, llegaron a venderse por 250.000. Yo sugerí que lo hicieran, no podían subir más, ahora se venden por 120.000, y bajarán mucho más en una región que pierde población a toda pastilla. 

Perder de ganar también es perder. Todos estaban especulando, pero no lo sabían. 

PD. Fernando, estar en liquidez cuando está bajando un activo en el que piensas invertir, también es ganar dinero... y especular. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: SÍ, podríamos considerarlo así, si tenemos esa intención con una liquidez determinada, pero NO en su conjunto.

Por esa misma regla de tres, Kovaliov, ¿también estamos "especulando" cuando nos toca ir a trabajar? No será que NO tenemos más narices...

Creo que en ocasiones metemos en el mismo "saco" cuestiones que tienen otro carácter o denominación y es a lo que me refería con lo de SEMÁNTICA.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Nov 2018)

Me estoy haciendo mayor. Estoy cultivando una tendencia a hablar de forma metafórica y sentenciosa, para fingir una sabiduría acorde con la edad.

Aunque no es mucha más que la de mis veinte años. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2018)

Ironías aparte, tú al igual que yo, ya hace muchos años que dejastes los 20 años atrás y esos NO van a volver por mucho que quieras "especular" al respecto...

¿Sabiduría? Cada cual sabe la que tiene y también la que NO tiene. Es una cuestión de "engañarse" o no... Y NO estoy "personalizando", ni muchísimo menos...

En lo personal, estoy muy contento con mi bagage, lo que no es impedimento para que continúe estudiando e investigando... porque de esta vida nos vamos sin tener apenas PUTA IDEA.

Un abrazo, Kovaliov.


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> A mi las mineras me parece que están casi todas en un suelo bastante claro, pero también me parecía hace seis meses y algunas llevan perdiendo hasta el 70% desde entonces.
> 
> Desde luego las plateras están jodidas y las oreras hay algunas que se defienden y llevan una trayectoria alcista consistente desde el 2016.
> 
> ...



Aquí todos los que llevamos algún tiempo en esto, sabemos que hay un potencial especulativo de medio plazo impresionante acertanto con el producto (empresa), y el timing de entrada.

Hay plateras como PAAS que entre el 2000 y el 2008 multiplicaron por 13 la inversión inicial, otras como first majestic recientemente de enero 2016 a agosto del mismo año hicieron un 6X...

Hay más ejemplos y son todos muy hermosos si los miramos desde la perspectiva positiva, pero también existe la posibilidad contraria (sería absurdo no admitir el riesgo)

Invertir 6000$ y convertirlos en 60.000$ en pocos años es un negocio muy apetecible ¿verdad?

El problema o ventahja de la plata, es su gran volatilidad sobre todo medida respecto al oro, y por ejemplo una empresa que gane X con la onza bruta a 10$, si esta se pone a 15$...algo que se h visto más veces, sus resultados pasan a ser un 50% mejores, y esto actua de modo apalancado sobre su precio, ya que los estados contables pasan de ser mediocres o malos, a tener superavit.

Yo creo que podría ser un acierto para los amantes del metal tener un pequeño porcentaje invertido en mineras o similares en un buen momento, y sobre todo en una empresa que no esté al borde de quebrar...no hablo de buscar un 10X, que también, me centro más en buscar empresas solventes y grandes que puedan retornarnos un 2X por ejemplo a medio plazo con una subida de la plata.

Quiero decir con esto, que si por ejemplo tratamos de encontrar un suelo de mercado (y os digo que ninguno darmeos con él), y queremos apoyar nuestra confianza por los metales con un producto más especulativo, quizá las mineras sean ideales en las condiciones propicias.

¿cuales son estas condiciones?

Pues creo que las mismas, o muy parecidas, a las que os animarían a entrar fuerte en la plata física...precios inferiores a mínimos multianuales.

¿cuantos comprarian plata con la onza cotizada por debajo de 13$...y cuantos lo harían por debajo de 10$?

Con esto quiero decir que ante un teórico crash de mercado, la renta variable se vería afectada, y la plata amén de otras commodities serían arrastradas.

Si la plata perdiera de nuevo los 13,70$ que están ahí al lado, mucho ojo, pues se podría presentar (sin prisas excesivas), una oportunidad no solo para adquirir plata física, si no para posicionarnos en alguna platera para el medio plazo (conociendo sus riesgos y entendiendo que hacer un 2X, 4X, 8X...requiere jugarsela hasta cierto punto).

Creo que dicho esto, meter en el momento propicio 2000$ o 4000$, para olvidarlos por un tiempo, podría darnos buenos retornos, y en el peor de los casos, una perdida tampoco nos llevaría a la bancarrota o a quitarnos el sueño el resto de nuestras vidas.

Entre todos podemos dar con el momento y el producto.

Un saludo y buen día


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Aquí todos los que llevamos algún tiempo en esto, sabemos que hay un potencial especulativo de medio plazo impresionante acertanto con el producto (empresa), y el timing de entrada.
> 
> Hay plateras como PAAS que entre el 2000 y el 2008 multiplicaron por 13 la inversión inicial, otras como first majestic recientemente de enero 2016 a agosto del mismo año hicieron un 6X...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en este mercado es absurdo comprar y mantener a medio o largo plazo.

Es una tendencia psicológica. Compro, bajan, pienso que ya subirán y que hasta que no liquide no pierdo nada, pero eso no es cierto. En realidad ya has perdido. Ese dinero podría estar en otro activo mejor. O en el mismo activo que podrá volver a ser comprado mucho más barato.

Vuelvo a decír que, en mi opinión, todo consiste en mantener la mente fría, no entrar en tilt, como decían en el poker, y en llevar una adecuada gestión de la banca hasta que cambie la tendencia. Que cambiará. 

Y en mantenerse vivos hasta entonces, que eso sí que no lo garantiza nadie. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo creo que en este mercado es absurdo comprar y mantener a medio o largo plazo.
> 
> Es una tendencia psicológica. Compro, bajan, pienso que ya subirán y que hasta que no liquide no pierdo nada, pero eso no es cierto. En realidad ya has perdido. Ese dinero podría estar en otro activo mejor. O en el mismo activo que podrá volver a ser comprado mucho más barato.
> 
> ...



¿Crees que es mejor comprar hoy plata o dentro de un año?

¿Crees que es mejor comprar plata hoy o hace un año?

Los mercados y sobre todo nuestras previsiones, se basan en perspectivas futuras sobre las decisiones que podamos tomar hoy.

Podemos dejar dormir el dinero tranquilos un tiempo, meses, unos pocos años...pero a largo plazo el costo de oportunidad de tener el dinero parado siempre es elevado respecto a acertar con el timing de entrada en activos más especulativos.

Si comprases hoy plata, ¿que crees que sucederá a un año vista?

Ahí radica la cuestión de todo este circo.

Mirando una gráfica hacia el pasado se nos hace la boca agua muchas veces, pero ser el espectador y no el protagonista no nos dará beneficios importantes (tampoco perdidas es verdad)

Pero aquí estamos para pensar en ingresos pasivos y en asegurar el patrimonio, ambas cosas suelen moverse en direcciones opuestas...más riesgo mayor beneficio potencial y viceversa.

Cuando miramos las extractoras de metales, todos sabemos que tendrán un fuerte rebote (las que se mantengan en el juego), y ese rebote o tendencia alcista es lo que buscamos.

¿mejor busca run suelo que no encontraremos o esperar un cambio de tendencia perdiendo gran parte del rebote inicial?

Eso es evidente que depende de la capacidad de sufrimiento y aguante de cada uno, pero como bien dices, lograr llegar en liquidez al momento idóneo también es una tarea complicada.

Iremos viendo, y aprendiendo.

un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2018)

Hola, paketazo: No tengo muy claro si es oportuno entrar en mineras de MPs con una visión de largo plazo. Quizás, eso se podría hacer en un ETF que replicará bien el precio del MP. También hay otros "instrumentos" para entrar en las mineras y que limite el impacto de invertir en una sola.

En lo que estamos de acuerdo es que el momento parece óptimo para arriesgar un "poco" y que NO nos cause un "destrozo" en nuestras finanzas personales. Luego, cada cual puede fijar cuál es el "límite", tanto en las teóricas ganancias como en las pérdidas...

Yo pronto voy a tener que decidirme, por aquello del "coste de oportunidad" al que te refieres, pero por "diversificar" un poco más allá del FÍSICO y que es en el que creo, bueno eso ya lo sabéis.

Y te agradezco tus análisis y que demuestran una gran sensatez. Aquí estamos todos para aprender unos de otros.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Nov 2018)

> ¿Crees que es mejor comprar hoy plata o dentro de un año?
> 
> ¿Crees que es mejor comprar plata hoy o hace un año?



Hoy, a las dos preguntas.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante e instructivo artículo el que os enlazo. Está claro que eso de los "gurús" de los mercados es una falacia, y tiene que ser cada cual quién se mueva en la "foto" de acuerdo a sus particulares percepciones...

Nov 27, 2018 These 113 Analysts Believe Gold Will Go Parabolic to $3,000 or More! Bob Moriarty 321gold

Saludos.


----------



## julitro (29 Nov 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante e instructivo artículo el que os enlazo. Está claro que eso de los "gurús" de los mercados es una falacia, y tiene que ser cada cual quién se mueva en la "foto" de acuerdo a sus particulares percepciones...
> 
> Nov 27, 2018 These 113 Analysts Believe Gold Will Go Parabolic to $3,000 or More! Bob Moriarty 321gold
> 
> Saludos.



El final es lo mejor:
_"All those SWAGS have missed one important element. When you are talking about the price of gold, you are talking about two commodities, gold and whatever currency you are quoting the price in.

If you can’t predict the value of the dollar in the future with accuracy, you cannot predict the price of gold either."_

La verdad es q estaría bien ver al oro multiplicado por 5 o por 8 como dicen algunos de la lista.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Nov 2018)

El formato del blog me recuerda a fofoa, del que hace mucho que no oigo hablar. 

Alguien sabe por donde anda?

En cuanto los adivinos, si trabajasen en mi sector, estarían todos presos. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Nov 2018)

Yo llevo un tiempo inchandome a comprar plata, la veo muy barata y ademas llego a conseguir pequeñas oportunidades en donde compro por debajo de su valor.

Tambien compro por encima de su valor cuando es plata 925 convertida en joyas.

En el mismo momento en el que venga una crisis pasara lo mismo de la ultima vez empezara a subir muchisimo, pienso que tendre asegurado y triplicado el dinero que ahora gasto en comprar plata.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo llevo un tiempo inchandome a comprar plata, la veo muy barata y ademas llego a conseguir pequeñas oportunidades en donde compro por debajo de su valor.
> 
> Tambien compro por encima de su valor cuando es plata 925 convertida en joyas.
> 
> En el mismo momento en el que venga una crisis pasara lo mismo de la ultima vez empezara a subir muchisimo, pienso que tendre asegurado y triplicado el dinero que ahora gasto en comprar plata.



todo dependerá del tipo de plata que tengas y los clientes potenciales.

Yo por ejemplo, soy un paquete en cuanto a conocimiento de metales físicos, así que solo te compraría plata que pudiera reconocer al 99% de fiabilidad...unos maple o unas filarmónicas...te las compraría, pero anillos de plata o bandejas de aperitivo 925, no, así que todo depende de la cuantía.

Unas pocas joyas las venderás seguro a buen precio, pero imagina vender por valor de 100.000€ o más en plata, que sería lo que esperarías si ahora mismo inviertes 30.000€ y esperas esa subida que mencionas.

Un saludo y suerte, sobre todo con la subida del metal, que llegará algún día.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Probablemente, en unas pocas décadas, la Plata sea "deseada", ya sea por su posible escasez o bien porque otros factores, y en ese caso el "formato" camino de la fundición será lo de menos. Ahí entraría toda la Plata.

Por el "camino", o sea en la "transición", NO cabe duda de que estará más valorada la Plata con unos "formatos" más parejos a los que manejamos por aquí. En cualquier caso, a nivel personal, aunque la mayor parte de mi Plata sea de la máxima Ley, también poseo de leyes inferiores y de distintos pesos. Nunca se sabe todo acerca de lo que pueda necesitarse...

Y la Plata sigue "parada"... Ayer parecía que tenía intención de subir, pero me parece que algo parecido a lo que tarda en disolverse un azucarillo al entrar en contacto con algo caliente. Eso parece que fue el efecto que tuvo en la Plata las palabras de Powell, el Presidente de la FED, al igual que lo tuvo en otros activos.

A estas alturas, uno prefiere esperar un poco más antes de hacer nada. Poca "claridad" es la que se percibe...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (29 Nov 2018)

_Yo por ejemplo, soy un paquete en cuanto a conocimiento de metales físicos, así que solo te compraría plata que pudiera reconocer al 99% de fiabilidad...unos maple o unas filarmónicas...te las compraría, pero anillos de plata o bandejas de aperitivo 925, no, así que todo depende de la cuantía.
_
Como que son monedas respaldadas, aunque sean de Somalia.
Unos utensilios de plata, por lo menos con los que llevamos viéndola hace años, no tengo un banco o la maquinaria para purificar la plata y darle un acabado brillo o satén, lo pone en la moneda, 9999.
Los mejicanos no ponen la ley, sólo plata pura, pero el banco de ese país está detrás de esa pureza, que, por cierto, no sé si es el primer productor de plata o de los primeros. Y cuando la ley es menor lo pone en la moneda.
Una vez me dijo un joyero que, arreglando unos pendientes, y viendo que la "plata" se fundía enseguida, que era de plomo. Me acuerdo de algunos mordiendo monedas.
No hay que arriesgarse, comprar lo de siempre, y sólo cambiar cuando cambia el horóscopo en Australia, que cambia cada año, o los 30 aniversario de una maple, que es preciosa, pero no la compro porque te la pagan como la más fea.
Y lo de que sube la plata, el cuento de la hormiga, antes de que despegue ir comprando poco a poco, que es plata, y ahí sí llegamos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2018)

Acabo de echar un ojo al indicador de metales industriales de Bloomberg y está ahora mismo en su nivel más bajo en 17 meses... Si a eso unimos la caída del Petróleo, no se entiende muy bien la "euforia" de las Bolsas en el día de ayer...

Desde luego, lo que comentaba: el horizonte se presenta poco claro y SÍ bastante "tormentoso"... ¿Afectará por un igual a los dos principales MPs?

Ahí queda planteada la cuestión...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (29 Nov 2018)

Fernando, con todos mis respetos, pero no se pueden comportar igual, pues la plata está infravalorada y tiene muchos usos, pero bueno, quién soy yo para decir eso, yo lo digo porque he visto que su valor no corresponde a su abundancia en el suelo (comparando oro y plata).


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2018)

Ahora mismo, plastic_age, SÍ que se puede decir que el Oro está mucho más valorado que la Plata. Que eso sea un "anacronismo", pues podría ser... A fin de cuentas, el ratio histórico entre la Plata vs Oro ya nos lo está diciendo. Sin embargo, NO hace más que acentuarse.

Lógicamente, con el tiempo y vete a saber cuándo, el ratio debería mejorar y MUCHO, pero de momento hay lo que hay...

En lo que podemos estar de acuerdo es que el potencial de la Plata a largo plazo es MUCHO MAYOR que el del Oro, perooooo me parece que eso va a necesitar de una "Santa" Paciencia...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> todo dependerá del tipo de plata que tengas y los clientes potenciales.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo, soy un paquete en cuanto a conocimiento de metales físicos, así que solo te compraría plata que pudiera reconocer al 99% de fiabilidad...unos maple o unas filarmónicas...te las compraría, pero anillos de plata o bandejas de aperitivo 925, no, así que todo depende de la cuantía.
> 
> ...




Principalmente tengo plata pura ya sea granalla o lingote de 1kg.

Pero tambien tengo muchas monedas, muchas medallas que por cierto muchas de estas son en 925 y tambien cosillas pequeñas de plata tipo broches, anillos y cosas muy bonitas, si las compras a precio de plata mi pensamiento es que nunca se pierde dinero por que no pagas el arte de ese tipo de objetos.

Comprandolas a precio de plata no le veo manera de perderle dinero.

Lo que comentan de que un joyero fundiendo algo dijo que era plomo eso es muy comun, hay muchas piezas sobretodo modernas que parecen plata pero son de plomo, solo tienen un minimo baño de plata y aun asi tienen grabado el 925 en la pieza, hay que tener cuidado.....

Aun asi, si de 100 broches me cuelan uno de estos.... tampoco es ninguna gran perdida.


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Nov 2018)

Hay que disculpar a esos pronosticadores que, a fin de cuentas, son los mayores expertos en este mercado.

Esto viene a demostrar, más bien, la locura y excepcionalidad que vivimos estos últimos diez años en la economía mundial, que parece desafiar todo lo conocido por la supuesta ciencia económica hasta ahora 
Y hasta parece desafiar a las sagradas matemáticas. 

Cada noticia económica, financiera y política nos parece más inverosímil que la anterior y llevamos todo este tiempo vaticinando el colapso para pasado mañana. Sin embargo, aquí seguimos, añadiendo ocho o nueve mil millones de deuda cada poco para la paga extra de los pensionistas, para el combustible de los aviones del doctor o para criar y educar a todos los delincuentes juveniles de Marruecos. 

Nadie se inmuta y nos disponemos a inaugurar el enésimo bar y a exterminar el último bogavante del cantábrico en las que todos los años pensamos que serán las últimas navidades con algo que llevar a la mesa. 

Digo pensamos los pocos que paramos por aquí, por que si planteo en mi entorno alguno de estos temas se creen que me dio un ataque paranormal y hablo en armenio antiguo. 

Y eso que vivo entre personas que se supone que son profesionales de élite, tan ignorantes de todo lo que no sea su profesión como las gitanas rumanas que piden a las puertas del super que, por cierto, parecen ser las únicas que prosperan, porque cada día están más gordas. 

Me va a estallar la cabeza de tanto pensar. Solo encuentro raciocinio en este hilo. 

Me acaba de ocurrir un incidente, que no cuento por demasiado largo, que me hace pensar que vivo entre zombies. 

Como Diógenes, busco un hombre... 


Y no lo encuentro. 



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2018)

*Kovaliov* piensas demasiado en menesteres que se escapan de nuestro control, y realmente de nuestro conocimiento profundo de sus circunstancias.

¿Podemos predecir el día del fin del mundo?

¿la llegada del próximo mesías?

¿Cuándo descansaremos en paz?

Las ovejas cada mañana salen a pastar, llenan el buche, corretean, si es la época del celo, pues un revolcón, siesta y al anochecer, para el corral.

¿crees que piensan en que se acabarán los pastos, o en que las navidades están cerca?

La trascendencia de los acontecimientos los medimos en virtud a nuestros cambios personales, o de nuestro entorno.

Con 1€ me compro una barra de pan...3 en el DIA... pero un venezolano, ni tiene 1€, ni tiene pan...¿nos preocupa eso hoy a nosotros?...no, pues nosotros tenemos pan.

¿Cuándo nos preocupará?...evidentemente cuando no tengamos pan.

¿hacemos algo para evitar a largo plazo no tener pan?

Diríamos que ahorrar para mañana, pero muchos venezolanos ahorraron, y no tienen pan.

No juzguemos a nuestro entorno, pues tampoco juzgamos a las ovejas que pastan bajo el atento ojo del pastor.

Cambiar de pastor no implica que el rebaño sea mejor, ni más libre...todo seguirá igual para el rebaño...lo único que puede cambiar al rebaño, es evolucionar y dejar de ser ovejas "borregos"

¿Cómo evolucionamos?...pues muy lentamente, y esa lentitud, es el caro precio a pagar por los grandes cambios sociales.

Tu piensas, intenta que otros piensen, aun que no piensen como tu.

Buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kovaliov: Pues, la verdad, es que dices cosas muy sensatas y que son ciertas, independientemente de que puedan gustar o no...

Eso SÍ, yo y mi esposa nos hemos echado unas risas con parte de tu comentario y recordando una conversación que tuvimos con una familiar al principio de esta semana... Ha sido muy bueno.

Mira, Kovaliov, resulta muy complicado encontrar personas con el suficiente bagaje cultural o de auténtica experiencia en la vida con las que poder llevar una conversación un poco interesante. Efectivamente, hay gente con un gran nivel en su profesión, pero NO la saques de ahí e igual está sucediendo con muchos jóvenes que están especializados en lo "suyo" y con una profunda ignorancia en relación a otras materias.

Yo hace tiempo que doy esto por "perdido" y sigo mi vida como si nada... Intento estar preparado por si vienen mal dadas, aún a sabiendas de que hay "escenarios" en los que NO servirá de NADA.

Jajaja... Recordando tu escrito y el "bogavante"... Este verano por estas latitudes hemos pagado más cara la sardina que la lubina o la dorada de criadero... Y, bromas aparte, esa es una buena "señal" de los "cambios" que están por llegar.

# paketazo: Aprecio tus comentarios, aunque ya sabes -y es bueno- que todos podemos tener distinta opinión sobre una misma cosa. Lo digo porque, francamente, es casi imposible que el resto del rebaño tome como "modelo" a una "oveja negra" y ya me entiendes...

Por cierto, amigo mío, hace muy pocos años que dejamos de lado el tema del Petróleo y parece que quiere volver dónde lo dejamos...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...-cruz-de-la-muerte-en-el-mercado-del-petroleo

Quizás, en este hilo, solemos ser un tanto pesimistas, pero entiendo que NO acertamos en el "timing", pero desde luego tampoco vamos muy "desencaminados" en nuestras "percepciones".

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (30 Nov 2018)

Paketazo dijo:
¿Podemos predecir el día del fin del mundo?
De aquí a unos 4000 millones de años, coincidiendo con el fin del Sol. 
Ojo no confundir fin de la Tierra con fin de la humanidad, que es más impreciso y bastante costoso de saber.

¿la llegada del próximo mesías?

El mesías nunca llegará, los judíos aún lo esperan y tengo amigos judíos que saben que es una profecía fallida

¿Cuándo descansaremos en paz?

A partir de nuestra muerte.

De momento, a disfrutar de nuestra vida, que ahora no nos tocan ninguna desgracia, a no ser económica, y de ésta la puedes suavizar como te estamos diciendo en este hilo, que es sobre el oro pero ha derivado a hablar algo de la plata, como ya dice Fernando hablamos de los dos MP's, oro y plata.


----------



## timi (1 Dic 2018)

Buenos días 

Fernando , te refieres a la situación de 2016 , donde el petróleo quedo sobrevendido?

Esta semana lo estaba pensando , si el crudo sigue bajando se podría dar una buena situación para meterle algo a un etf y esperar unos meses a que la cosa se normalizara no?

Como siempre , acertar en el punto de entrada esta la cuestión ,,,,

Buen fin de semana .


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2018)

Hola, timi: Es una opción que tengo en la "recámara", pero el vehículo a utilizar NO debiera ser un ETF y SÍ una petrolera. Los ETFs en el Crudo son para operar en el corto plazo y poco más. Te lo digo desde la experiencia propia.

Bien, dicho esto, ¿es momento de entrar en el Petróleo? NO, a no ser que se tenga una perspectiva muy cortoplacista y antes habrá que esperar a las medidas que se vayan a efectuar para contener la caída en el precio. Por AT es previsible que se acabe testeando la zona de los $47,23 - $46,04 en el WTI y es el que yo suelo tomar como referencia.

Si estás interesado, timi, seguiría la evolución del precio, pero NO tendría prisa por entrar. Aún NO sabemos si vamos a entrar en Recesión... y, si fuera así, el precio del Crudo podría irse bastante más abajo.

Y os dejo un buen artículo y más para aquellos que gusten de "diseccionar" los datos. Por ejemplo, que se haya negociado este año el 260% del suministro minero anual del Oro...

O que el "intercambio físico" publicado sea completamente FALSO...

One Full Year of COMEX EFPs-Craig Hemke (27/11/2018) | Sprott Money

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Dic 2018)

vuelvo a estar por aquí incordiando ,,, jjeje

dejo esto que me ha parecido interesante y además en sintonía de algunas de las opiniones vertidas por aquí

A Gold Price Forecast For 2019 | Investing Haven

una elucubración que tengo ,,, si el precio del oro se va a 1350 en 2019 , cosa que no parece descabellado , suponiendo que la relación oro/plata se mantenga al valor actual de 85 , que creo que podría bajar en 2019, pero suponiendo que se mantenga, esto nos lleva a un precio de la plata de 15,80 - 16 $

si no fuera así , y el precio de la plata y el oro fueran en direcciones opuestas , mi pregunta es ,,, esto ha pasado nunca en la historia ?

estaríamos hablando de llegar a la relación oro/plata de 120 tranquilamente , esto se ha dado en el pasado ?

y dejo esto también

Silver Could Be Creating A Double Bottom Pattern - ETF Daily News


8:8::bla:


----------



## racional (1 Dic 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En el mismo momento en el que venga una crisis pasara lo mismo de la ultima vez empezara a subir muchisimo, pienso que tendre asegurado y triplicado el dinero que ahora gasto en comprar plata.



Crisis de que? Ya estamos en crisis desde hace diez años, y los metales no subieron como algunos esperaban.


----------



## timi (1 Dic 2018)

A Silver Price Forecast For 2019 | Investing Haven


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# timi: NO. Lo proporción más alta se produjo a principios de la década de los 90, cuando el Oro vs la Plata rozó los 100:1...

# racional: ¿No se puede comprar lo mismo ahora que hace 10 años con una Onza de Oro? Va a ser que SÍ...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo. En la segunda parte del mismo se indican algunos de los movimientos que Rusia está realizando con sus finanzas y en el Comercio internacional.

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...cancelar-la-reunion-con-putin-en-buenos-aires

Saludos.


----------



## julitro (2 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> *Aún NO sabemos si vamos a entrar en Recesión*... y, si fuera así, el precio del Crudo podría irse bastante más abajo.



Si puedes contar, aunque sea por encima, qué te lleva a dudar sobre si habrá una (pronta) recesión, yo al menos te lo agradeceré.

Crees que con lo aprendido en años anteriores las grandes élites podrían llegar a amortiguar la próxima debacle?? o aunque sea, posponerla hasta dentro de unos cuantos años, o incluso hacer que sea algo gradual??


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2018)

Hola, julitro: Es sencillo de responder: Técnicamente NO se puede hablar de Recesión hasta que la tasa de variación anual del PIB sea negativa durantes DOS TRIMESTRES CONSECUTIVOS. Y, de momento, tampoco se observan las variables necesarias para que se produzca, es decir una disminución en el Consumo, de la Inversión y en la producción de Bienes y Servicios. Ello lleva al despido de trabajadores y, por tanto, aumento del Desempleo. También debería la Inflación dar muestras de ello, pero antes debe producirse una caída del Consumo.

Bien, julitro, dicho esto, mi opinión personal es que SÍ se va a entrar en Recesión, pero visto desde una "percepción" personal muy subjetiva y, de momento, sin el apoyo de las cifras macro.

Respecto a las otras preguntas, te diré que lo que llamas "élites globalistas" es posible que estén sujetas a otras "élites" (lo que se conoce como el Gobierno mundial en la "Sombra"), por tanto a la hora de la "verdad" cuentan lo que cuentan, al igual que los distintos Gobiernos, independientemente de su "peso" en el mundo. Por consiguiente, NO depende de ellas el que la Recesión se "posponga" y aquí va a pesar más el hacer "sangre", especialmente en el terreno financiero...

Tienes que entender, julitro, que las Recesiones sirven para quitar "competidores" entre los más "grandes", es decir que se "canibalizan" y ello se puede observar a posteriori... ¿No?

Lo que NO tengo claro es si la "próxima" Recesión (en realidad se trataría de la MISMA Depresión) va a ser tan fuerte como la del 2008, porque si fuera así lo llevamos claro...

¿Disponen de "herramientas" para hacer frente a esa hipotética Recesión? SÍ... y es seguir estirando el "chiclé" lo que dé de sí, pero históricamente sabemos que hay un momento de NO RETORNO... Lo que viene después ya nos lo explica también la Historia, pero aquí ya caben las "interpretaciones" que queramos darle.

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (2 Dic 2018)

timi dijo:


> Esta semana lo estaba pensando , si el crudo sigue bajando se podría dar una buena situación para meterle algo a un etf y esperar unos meses a que la cosa se normalizara no?



El CL ha bajado un -21.75% en Noviembre… brutal. Para mi todo depende de la reunión OPEC el 6 de diciembre: si no hay acuerdo para cortar la producción, el mínimo previo 42.18USD es más que probable. Yo no veo el tema bullish en absoluto, de momento. Entrar ahora es puro casino.

You have to love los determinantes del precio hoy en día en nuestros “mercados eficientes”: el quid pro quo de Trump necesitando precios bajos y MBS dando el OK para que no caer por el tema Khashoggi… la broma le ha costado 5.2 billones USD al mes en ingresos menguantes al país (caída de USD25 x 7 millones barriles día export x 30 días… ). Un analista decía: dedicado a aquellos retrasados* demócratas y su mantra de que Putin controla a Trump… *Esto *es controlar a alguien.

(*lo de retrasados es mío, el analista era mas educado.)


----------



## julitro (2 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, gracias Fernando. Esto es más o menos lo que esperaba/quería escuchar. No sé qué estima le tenéis a Niño Becerra (un poquito demasiado mediático para mi gusto) pero él, y muchos otros, también sostiene que lo que está por venir forma parte de lo que ocurrió en 2008/2007 (3ª fase) y no necesariamente va a ser tan fuerte como entonces.
Está por ver cómo queda el tema. Yo lo único que he visto es que todo está más hinchado que en 2007, pero al ser algo que casi todo el mundo espera puede ser que el tropiezo no sea tan gordo... o sí.

min 6:30 (aunque ya os lo sabéis) La Ventana de Niño Becerra (12/9/2018): El Décimo Aniversario de la CRISIS - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2018)

Hola, julitro: Sobre Niño Becerra hemos tratado en alguna ocasión en este hilo y, la verdad, sus análisis son bastante atinados, pero vamos tampoco se aleja de los que solemos dar varios foreros. El único perooooo que yo le puesto es que NO aporta unas soluciones para revertir esta situación. Decirnos que nos vamos a la MIERDA es algo que más o menos todos sabemos, al menos los que intentamos "pensar".

julitro, precisamente lo que hace más peligrosa esta situación que la del 2008 es que los activos basados en "aire" se han multiplicado y MUCHO, por tanto un mal desenlace sería bastante fatídico para casi todos los que vivimos de nuestro trabajo y tenemos algunos ahorros. Es decir, lo que conocemos como la "clase media" que mantiene el "tinglado" que tienen montado.

Además, no van a ayudar mucho los movimientos sociales y políticos que se están formando en base al desengaño y escepticismo de la masa. Y qué mejor exponente que el Imperio esté liderado por un "descerebrado" como Trump.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa frase habría que enmarcarla y colocarla en las entradas a las escuelas, institutos y universidades de este país, y del mundo en general.

Cuando las cosas se hacen mal por todos, buscamos culpables concretos.

Achacar a unos y otros el mal de todos, es el cuento de nunca acabar.

Así con en roma el sistema económico esclavista tuvo un límite, o las gloriosas etapas de las grandes pirámides duró lo que duraron los recursos...aquí y ahora hemos llegado al limite del sistema democrático parlamentario...o como se le quiera llamar.

¿motivo?

Pues el que encierra esa frase enmarcada en negrita:

No estamos buscando soluciones, solo se buscan culpables mientras se da una patada adelante, y se excitan movimientos sociales sustentados en inconformismos de grupos, y no de el total de la ciudadanía. 

Dividiendo se vence, eso es sabido por cualquier estratega, y dividir una sociedad en sus ideologías, metas, deseos... es un modo muy eficaz de desviar la atención de lo que realmente precisamos.

Estamos ofreciendo cuidados paliativos a un enfermo que pensamos no tiene cura, cuando realmente ni siquiera está enfermo...pero convenciéndonos de nuestra "enfermedad", todo será más sencillo para un sistema del que creemos depender, cuando realmente no es más que un lastre que nos impide avanzar.

Da igual quién gane unas elecciones, y eso creo que por aquí lo sabemos casi todos...cambiar de pastor no hace que los borregos dejen de serlo.

Pese a ello, debemos de evitar fragmentarnos en lo que de verdad importa, y esa importancia radica en obtener el poder de la ciudadanía para que no sea delegado en terceros cuyo único objetivo es perpetuarse en un cargo de poder para deshacer la madeja a su antojo.

Es un simple juego de suma 0, ya que gane quién gane unas elecciones, las ganará él y su equipo, una vez dentro, puede prescindir durante 4 años de la opinión de su electorado...y la vida señores, es demasiado corta para continuar hasta perpetuidad con la prueba error, dónde el error es la tónica general a nivel político, ya desde la política de base (alcaldías, municipios...), hasta órganos de gobierno nacionales.

Ese desengaño y escepticismo que menciona *fernando* , es la simiente para continuar sin movernos del punto de partida...no hay más que tirar de hemeroteca y ver a dónde nos llevan una y otra vez las mentiras e ineptitudes de los "delegados" de nuestros votos.

Un saludo y buen inicio de semana...por cierto, la plata parece que quiere romper el último máximo mensual...veremos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Ciertamente, has realizado un buen análisis de la situación socio-política, no sólo de nuestro país, sino de prácticamente todos los países "desarrollados".

Quizás, para entender lo que está pasando, no habría que retroceder mucho en el tiempo. Yo creo que es a partir de la Crisis del 2008 y de las políticas de austeridad, cuando se han desarrollado en Occidente lo que conocemos como "Populismos", ya sean de izquierdas o de derechas, aunque parece que últimamente son éstas las que se están llevando el gato al agua...

Luego, también parece mentira que los partidos tradicionales o más cercanos al "establishment" no se hayan dado cuenta aún de que su modo de hacer "política" les ha convertido en simples "tecnócratas"... Y que suelen asociarse -y con razón- con el parasitismo, el clientelismo y la corrupción.

Dicho esto, está claro que los partidos "emergentes" lo tienen muy fácil "vendiendo" discursos para aglutinar el descontento y explotar los miedos, rechazos, odios y con las consabidas "promesas" que NUNCA se llevarán a cabo...

Como decía al principio de este comentario, ha sido la Crisis del 2008 la que ha propiciado que un determinado modelo social que "funcionaba", mejor o peor... ahora mismo esté casi roto. Y las "alternativas" que se vislumbran son cada vez peores en su fondo, que no en su "forma": lo fácil es vender aquello que se quiere comprar...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Dic 2018)

Vamos, que nos vamos..

1237

Máximos desde el mes de julio 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tristezadeclon (4 Dic 2018)

en los últimos tres meses el precio de la plata ha formado un doble suelo de libro con máximos y mínimos crecientes, por análisis técnico debería subir a 16.20 antes del verano y ahí parar pq tiene resistencias importantes, si rompiera esas resistencias y otras podría llegar en año y media hasta los $20

a largo plazo este doble suelo actúa como suelo simple q complementa a otro suelo de hace casi tres años, formando ambos un gigantesco doble suelo q podría cambiar la macrotendencia bajista de los últimos 8 años, nuevamente este último suelo tiene mínimos crecientes respecto al de hace 3 años, si proximamente se inicia un rally alcista en la plata la figura es tan enorme y tan de libro q probablemente no de tiempo a pestañear y se convierta en un maricón el último

dicho lo cual, hay q añadir meramente a título indicativo q servidor va hasta las trancas de plata física y q por tanto mi análisis puede q no sea mas q la expresión de un deseo q nada tenga q ver con la realidad, q no es otra q la plata lleva ocho años tan bajista q da vértigo simplemente mirarla

buen hilo este, saludos


----------



## p_pin (4 Dic 2018)

No sabía donde poner el mensaje, lo dejo por aquí

Tengo unas monedas de plata que llevaba años sin tocar, y hoy al abrirlos veo que la moneda están como "sucias"... es eso la patina? y esto deteriora su precio?, dejo foto


----------



## Delco (4 Dic 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Vamos, que nos vamos..
> 
> 1237
> 
> ...



Negativo, el último máximo fue en Octubre, en concreto el 26, que alcanzó los 1243. Esta vez hemos llegado a los ̶1̶2̶4̶1̶ 1242 (Haciendo zoom en el gráfico) y ya veremos a ver hacia abajo a donde va. Porque si se vuelve entorno a los 1228,1224, 1220 o 1210 se puede leer que sigue lateral. CREO. ienso:

Edito: Lo digo porque en el gráfico diario del XAUUSD la MACD muestra una divergencia entre el ultimo máximo y este, el Estocástico RSI y el MFI dan una sobrecompra por lo que teóricamente el precio se puede dar la vuelta. Aunque yo llevo leyendo sobre el AT dos (2) días como aquel que dice, y muchos de aquí vais a muy largo, aunque quería comentarlo.


----------



## Vilux (4 Dic 2018)

Nuevo máximo del paladio. Ha llegado a 1082 euros, a precio de oro.


----------



## MIP (4 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Nuevo máximo del paladio. Ha llegado a 1082 euros, a precio de oro.



Me extraña que no haya hecho aún el viaje al Sur que hizo el platino hace 10 años, siendo supuestamente su mayor uso el industrial como elemento catalizador, y estando también supuestamente, a las puertas de una bajada en la producción industrial.

Yo por si acaso no metería ahi nada, eso habría que haberlo hecho hace unos años.


----------



## Vilux (4 Dic 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Me extraña que no haya hecho aún el viaje al Sur que hizo el platino hace 10 años, siendo supuestamente su mayor uso el industrial como elemento catalizador, y estando también supuestamente, a las puertas de una bajada en la producción industrial.



El Pt se usa en motores diesel, el Pd en motores de gasolina. De momento la subida del Pd se compensa con la bajada dle Pt porque los fabricantes de motores producen ambos tipos. Aunque el Pt se puede usar en motores de gasolina, el cambio requiere una inversión considerable. Todavía ha de subir mucho para que a los fabricantes les compensa.

En cuanto a dispobnibilidad, hay exceso de Pt y déficit de Pd.



MIP dijo:


> Yo por si acaso no metería ahi nada, eso habría que haberlo hecho hace unos años.



Es mi caso, estoy mirando el momento (y lugar) de vender. Pienso que aún puede doblar antes de que la industria lo reemplace.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2018)

Hola, p_pin: Me parece que SÍ. Te dejo un vídeo que te lo explicará mejor...

YouTube

La pátina NO afecta al valor de la moneda y menos en el puro Bullion. Evidentemente, a la hora de venderlas, puede que a algunos les tire para atrás, pero para quienes quieren Plata sin más NO tiene porqué afectar.

Además, la pátina, manchas de leche, etc. es algo que acaba produciéndose en las monedas de Plata, aunque podemos retrasarlo con las adecuadas medidas de conservación.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Dic 2018)

Delco dijo:


> Negativo, el último máximo fue en Octubre, en concreto el 26, que alcanzó los 1243. Esta vez hemos llegado a los 1241 y ya veremos a ver hacia abajo a donde va. *Porque si se vuelve entorno a los 1228 o 1224 se puede leer que sigue lateral. CREO. ienso:*



G20, Trump y Xi. ¿fin de la Tregua comercial? Estrecho de Kerch: ¿Guerra a la vista? FOMC/FED, declaraciones de Powell: ¿Giro en la política monetaria? ... etc etc y el oro, ahí, casi sin inmutarse, las mineras ligeras subidas

yo también lo subscribo ...* vuelve entorno a los 1228 o 1224 y se puede leer que sigue lateral. CREO. ienso:*

(sigo en corto - ciertamente es curioso el asunto de mis poderes antipredictivos)


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Muy interesante el "estirón" que están protagonizando el Oro y la Plata...

En el Oro es posible que haya un ligero retroceso antes de enfrentar los $1258,10 y cuya superación nos permitiría hablar de un cambio de tendencia.

Y en la Plata creo que está pesando mucho la subida que ha experimentado el Cobre, aunque hoy vayan desacoplados. NO es de mi gusto esa variable, pero vamos a ser positivos y a esperar qué hace la Plata ante los $14,878...

En resumen, sigo siendo muy positivo para el Oro y en la Plata mucho más prudente, aunque la verdad es que ya tengo ganas de que se "dispare" de una vez...

Saludos.


----------



## Delco (4 Dic 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> G20, Trump y Xi. ¿fin de la Tregua comercial? Estrecho de Kerch: ¿Guerra a la vista? FOMC/FED, declaraciones de Powell: ¿Giro en la política monetaria? ... etc etc y el oro, ahí, casi sin inmutarse, las mineras ligeras subidas
> 
> yo también lo subscribo ...* vuelve entorno a los 1228 o 1224 y se puede leer que sigue lateral. CREO. ienso:*
> 
> (sigo en corto - ciertamente es curioso el asunto de mis poderes antipredictivos)



He hecho un edit, pero por si no lo leeis lo repito.  (Añadiendo que incluso se podría ir a los 1220 o 1210). Y _ Lo digo porque en el gráfico diario del XAUUSD la MACD muestra una divergencia entre el ultimo máximo y este, el Estocástico RSI y el MFI dan una sobrecompra por lo que teóricamente el precio se puede dar la vuelta. Aunque yo llevo leyendo sobre el AT dos (2) días como aquel que dice, y muchos de aquí vais a muy largo, aunque quería comentarlo. _


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2018)

Efectivamente, Delco, por aquí andamos varios que vamos a tan largo plazo que NI siquiera lo contemplamos. El Oro FÍSICO constituye la parte más defensiva de nuestro "dinero".

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (4 Dic 2018)

_


Vilux dijo:



Nuevo máximo del paladio. Ha llegado a 1082 euros, a precio de oro.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_No sé por qué es tan caro el platino, es mucho más feo que el paladio.
El paladio sí tiene belleza, más bonito que la plata.
Por cierto, alguno de vosotros me puede decir el ratio del precio plata y oro, ya que tuve el dato de que la plata es 10 veces más abundante que el oro, pero creo que el precio no refleja eso.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2018)

Hola, plastic_age: Hoy ha quedado establecido en 85,20... Por tanto, la Plata está ahora mismo MUY INFRAVALORADA, lo que NO quita para que pueda estarlo durante bastante tiempo. El Oro le gana en cuanto a confiabilidad monetaria y tal como están los "mercados" eso cotiza al alza.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (4 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Es mi caso, estoy mirando el momento (y lugar) de vender. Pienso que aún puede doblar antes de que la industria lo reemplace.




Es una apuesta arriesgada pero actualmente el déficit anual es del 10% así que no es descabellado que se dé un momento de estrangulamiento de la oferta.


----------



## plastic_age (4 Dic 2018)

_Hola, plastic_age: Hoy ha quedado establecido en 85,20... Por tanto, la Plata está ahora mismo MUY INFRAVALORADA, lo que NO quita para que pueda estarlo durante bastante tiempo. El Oro le gana en cuanto a confiabilidad monetaria y tal como están los "mercados" eso cotiza al alza._

Gracias Fernando, mi pensamiento es que sería bueno comprar plata en la medida de lo posible, porque más no puede bajar, vamos es algo que no puedo concebir.
Y lo dije hace poco, aprovechando que está infravalorada, comprarla aunque sea una onza al mes, o varias o un kilo. Depende de la capacidad de cada uno.
Y si son bonitas, a disfrutarlo.
Lo que me pone triste es cuando dices:
No se sabe cuánto tiempo puede estar infravalorada.
Si es cuando yo esté enterrado, maldita la gracia.


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Dic 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> G20, Trump y Xi. ¿fin de la Tregua comercial? Estrecho de Kerch: ¿Guerra a la vista? FOMC/FED, declaraciones de Powell: ¿Giro en la política monetaria? ... etc etc y el oro, ahí, casi sin inmutarse, las mineras ligeras subidas
> 
> yo también lo subscribo ...* vuelve entorno a los 1228 o 1224 y se puede leer que sigue lateral. CREO. ienso:*
> 
> (sigo en corto - ciertamente es curioso el asunto de mis poderes antipredictivos)



Nos habíamos olvidado de los solares, ¿qué dicen esos genios?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2018)

Vaya, vaya... Cómo deben ver el "panorama" estos "pájaros"...

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Saludos.

Edito: A pesar del "titular", el enlace está bien colocado y podéis entrar en él.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Dic 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Nos habíamos olvidado de los solares, ¿qué dicen esos genios?



... La tendencia bajista se reanudará en breve para llegar al gran declive y fondo, de momento aburrimiento extremo - la espera desespera por la dilatada permanencia en lo mismo -.

básicamente eso pero con argumentos del tipo: la incapacidad de afectar al oro el aumento de las tensiones geopolíticas, Ucrania, confirmaría ese escenario, también el discurso de Powell que no cambió nada (a pesar de haber causado alguna reacción a corto plazo), ...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2018)

Si sólo se basan en eso... Hace ya años que el Oro no "pinta" NADA en el devenir de la política y economía mundial, sino andaría más arriba de sus últimos máximos del 2011. Anda que el mundo no ha empeorado desde entonces.

Charizato21, es probable una pequeña corrección, pero desde luego la gran caída NO la vislumbro por ningún lado...

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (5 Dic 2018)

plastic_age dijo:


> _Hola, plastic_age: Hoy ha quedado establecido en 85,20... Por tanto, la Plata está ahora mismo MUY INFRAVALORADA, lo que NO quita para que pueda estarlo durante bastante tiempo. El Oro le gana en cuanto a confiabilidad monetaria y tal como están los "mercados" eso cotiza al alza._
> 
> Gracias Fernando, mi pensamiento es que sería bueno comprar plata en la medida de lo posible, porque más no puede bajar, vamos es algo que no puedo concebir.
> Y lo dije hace poco, aprovechando que está infravalorada, comprarla aunque sea una onza al mes, o varias o un kilo. Depende de la capacidad de cada uno.
> ...



*Porque usas la plata para invertir.* 

La plata y el plomo, cuanto menos se tengan que usar mejor. 

No me hagas caso porque soy muy pesimista, pero solo hay dos opciones: Larga crisis y decadencia con altibajos // Colapso repentino. 

Yo creo en el colapso repentino, y para saber la fecha deberemos esperar a ver el resultado de la próxima crisis (actualmente en estado larvado) y la del 2025-2028. Algunos indicadores serán como una montaña rusa con dos picos y a la última bajada se terminan las vías (colapso).


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Dic 2018)

Os traigo a este genio del pasado para que veáis lo aventurado de prever nada de lo que les ocurre a los mortales.

Manipulation of Gold and Silver Definitely Ends This Year-Harvey Organ

Y si no preguntadle a tezanos, que ese acierta fijo. 


Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2018)

Hola, mensajero del pasado: Pues, la verdad, es que disiento y MUCHO. Básicamente, porque la Plata es necesaria para nuestra civilización y ahí están sus innumerables aplicaciones de todo tipo. Además, ha sido una parte muy importante en el sistema monetario mundial y tampoco podemos descartar que algún día vuelva a tener cierto protagonismo.

Por otro lado, y eso es muy relevante e importante, es uno de elementos de la tabla periódica que tiene "fecha de caducidad"... Podría agotarse en pocas décadas.

Respecto al colapso de nuestra civilización, pues sería irrelevante lo que se tuviera o no... De ahí al "Infierno" poco faltaría...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (5 Dic 2018)

Gracias Fernando.
Mensajero del pasado
No sé si tu nick se puede interpretar algo literal
Porque si te digo que a Judas se le pagó su gran traición con 30 monedas de plata, como inversión, sino como un pago, te recuerdo que un personaje bíblico también pagó el entierro de su esposa Sara, Abraham, pagó 400 monedas de plata.
Y no era una inversión para Judas, que bien poco le sirvió pues a las pocas horas tiró las monedas y se ahorcó, pero no eran una inversión, lo que le dijeron los sacerdotes judíos, Anás y Caifás, es que era un pago o un regalo para gastarlo.
Quiero dejar claro que no uso citas bíblicas porque yo sea creyente, sino porque es un libro muy antiguo que casi toda la gente tiene en su casa.
Por otro lado, ¿qué hay de malo en querer plata para tu jubilación, si no te fías de los planes de jubilación oficiales y expuestos al expolio fiscal?
Por otro lado, es normal en querer invertir en plata cuando ésta está barata. Yo lo encuentro razonable.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

#plastic_age: Bueno, el pago se le realizó en la moneda oficial existente por aquel entonces en Judea, es decir el Shekel de Plata. Hoy hubiera sido en "papel"...

Si quieres puedes resaltar que por aquel entonces la Plata formaba parte fundamental en el Sistema monetario de las naciones de aquella época y de las que vendrían... De hecho, históricamente hablando, la supresión de la Plata ha sido en tiempos muy modernos y como una de las principales medidas para sustentar la actual IMPOSTURA imperante en el Sistema monetario internacional.

Y dejo un enlace sobre algo que debería reflejarse en las Bolsas cuando hoy abran. En Asia ya lo ha hecho...

El Nikkei cae más del 2 % tras conocerse la detención de ejecutiva de Huawei Por EFE

Ya vemos que las declaraciones emanadas desde el G-20 han servido para limpiarse el culo y atraer nuevamente a muchos incautos a las putas Bolsas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2018)

Interesante artículo...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...ca-los-economistas-alertan-de-la-nueva-crisis

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (6 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante artículo...
> 
> http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...ca-los-economistas-alertan-de-la-nueva-crisis
> 
> Saludos.



El presidente de EE.UU., Donald Trump, destituirá al presidente de la Reserva Federal, Jerome Powell. En diciembre del 2018, la Fed elevará nuevamente la tasa básica de interés, que será la última gota que colmará la paciencia de Trump..."

¿Pero no era un banco privado? ::


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2018)

Hola, kikepm: Lo de la FED es digno de estudiar en Psiquiatría... Hay ahí tantas "incongruencias" que uno ya pasa de los "formatos" que se nos quieran "vender" al respecto...

De hecho, el Presidente de los EE.UU. es quien elige al Presidente de la FED y que, posteriormente, es ratificado por el Senado de ese país. Y eso es ampliable a los siete miembros de la Junta de Gobernadores de la FED.

Curiosamente, NINGUNO de todos ellos puede estar vinculado o tener acciones de ningún banco, institución bancaria o compañía fiduciaria... perooooo, sin embargo, la política monetaria que emana desde la FED parece apoyar a este MONOPOLIO y por encima de los intereses del país.

Lo dicho: digno de estudio en Psiquiatría...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (6 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Lo de la FED es digno de estudiar en Psiquiatría... Hay ahí tantas "incongruencias" que uno ya pasa de los "formatos" que se nos quieran "vender" al respecto...
> 
> De hecho, el Presidente de los EE.UU. es quien elige al Presidente de la FED y que, posteriormente, es ratificado por el Senado de ese país. Y eso es ampliable a los siete miembros de la Junta de Gobernadores de la FED.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando.

Para mi no es tan misterioso, los intereses de ambos, gobiernos con deseos de tipos bajos para financiar sus déficits para guerrear, paguitear, etc., son perfectamente compatibles con los de la GRAN BANCA privada, rescates en caso de quiebras, privilegios legales, etc.

Son socios en el negocio de explotar a los trabajadores y pequeños empresarios.

Y la izquierda (y parte de la derecha) les hace el juego defendiendo la absurda idea de un banco central privado.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2018)

Hola, kikepm, NO, si está claro... A mí ya me quedó claro después del paso de Greenspan por la FED y sus posteriores declaraciones, ya una vez libre de sus "compromisos" con esa "institución"...

Bueno, kikepm, eso de las "izquierdas" en los EE.UU. va a ser que NO... Quizás, existan movimientos más "contestatarios" desde el ala liberal. No obstante, me parece que te refieres a las "izquierdas" desde un punto de vista más global...¿No?

Además, los Bancos Centrales fueron creados desde la Derechas dominantes y NO olvidemos ese "pequeño gran" detalle...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (6 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm, NO, si está claro... A mí ya me quedó claro después del paso de Greenspan por la FED y sus posteriores declaraciones, ya una vez libre de sus "compromisos" con esa "institución"...
> 
> Bueno, kikepm, eso de las "izquierdas" en los EE.UU. va a ser que NO... Quizás, existan movimientos más "contestatarios" desde el ala liberal. No obstante, me parece que te refieres a las "izquierdas" desde un punto de vista más global...¿No?
> 
> ...



Esto es así porque los intereses de las élites gobernantes (sean estas de zzquierdas o de derechas) coinciden con las teorías políticas que promulgan gasto en déficit, que es el resultado de crear un banco central e inflactar.

Los reyes de la época serían felices si hubieran contado con las tesis keynesianas de inflacionismo, y estas fueran, como lo son hoy, el paradigma dominante fuera de las instituciones académicas.


Los bancos centrales fueron creados con el fin de permitir la existencia de un sistema bancario financiero en quiebra sistemática. Las corridas bancarias, habituales en el sistema bancario del S. XIX (y totalmente beneficiosos para mantener su salud, por otro lado), eran vistos como sucesos terroríficas por los banqueros de la época. Solo tras 125 años de resistencia ante los embates de los banqueros y políticos corruptos, la democracia más perfecta que existía en la época consintió con la creación de la FED (y ese fue uno de esos puntos claves que la hicieron menos perfecta y menos democrática).

Ahora, con toda la maquinaria engrasada y a pleno rendimiento, los keynesianos, de los que nadie diría que eran de derechas, pudieron enarbolar toda la batería de estupideces que terminaron de corromper el sistema monetario y que nos ha conducido, tras 85 años, al estado de cosas actuales:

- intercambio inflación-desempleo
- ajuste fino
- estabilizadores automáticos
- inflación/regla monetarias del 3% (en esto recibieron ayuda de los monetaristas)

y cuando ya las cosas no les funcionan:

- liquidez total ante deflación post-estallido de crisis .

con lo que terminan de corromper a empresas y gobiernos.


Ahora mismo la crisis se ha extendido a la moral global. La gente ya no tiene en mente trabajar como hormiguitas para ahorrar y mejorar su futuro, como nuestros padres y abuelos, sino *tan solo trabajar lo menos posible, gastar independientemente del ingreso, robar o engañar si les es posible hacerlo, etc.*


La crisis monetaria ha modificado los valores de la sociedad.


----------



## LPMCL (6 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay ahí tantas "incongruencias" que uno ya pasa de los "formatos" que se nos quieran "vender" al respecto...
> Saludos.



Las incongruencias son deliberadas… si en un foro pseudo-especializado como este, cuesta a los participantes discernir el origen, la naturaleza (¿privada o pública?) y los objetivos de la FED, imaginaos al ciudadano de a pie fan del Aleti…



fernandojcg dijo:


> De hecho, el Presidente de los EE.UU. es quien elige al Presidente de la FED y que, posteriormente, es ratificado por el Senado de ese país. Y eso es ampliable a los siete miembros de la Junta de Gobernadores de la FED.
> Saludos.



Nunca, en los 100+ años de historia de la FED el senado ha vetado a algún presidente/miembro de la Junta de Gobernadores; así que ya podemos quitar esta “supervisión senatorial” del mapa por ser pura pantomima.

Lo importante a retener de la FED, si permitís el consejo de alguien que lo ha estudiado bastante, son dos cosas:


Olvidaos del Board of Governors “electo” y centraros en el FOMC. Ya se que el FOMC se compone de 7 miembros del Board y 5 de los bancos privados pero estos últimos influencian todas las decisiones. Abajo el porqué.
El Board of Governors no tiene banco. Es decir, no puede ejecutar ninguna política monetaria per se, solo “supervisar”. Sus decisiones importantes las ejecuta la FRBNY (Federal Reserve Bank of New York) via sus Open Market operations, en su trading desk de NY. FRBNY siempre ha sido el poder en la sombra, donde esta el oro no-US custodiado, es el único miembro del board que no rota, es fijo etc…

Actual presidente de la FRBNY = William Dudley, antiguo socio de Goldman ::
1er presidente FRBNY = Benjamin Strong, os sonara a los amantes de la historia, como uno de los asistentes a la mítica reunión en Jekyll Islandienso:

---------- Post added 06-dic-2018 at 15:36 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Los bancos centrales fueron creados con el fin de permitir la existencia de un sistema bancario financiero en quiebra sistemática.



Correcto: el objetivo n1 de la FED es proteger a sus bancos (a los conectados, otros como Lehman les dejan caer por ciertas razones) ya que los rescates de JPM (el banquero, no el banco) a ppios de siglo se hacían con cargo a su talonario y eso no podía continuar. Había que trasladar el coste al ciudadano.

Las 4 general duties son fachada para el pueblo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2018)

Hola, LPCML: Unos meros "apuntes"...

1º.- Creo que se me entiende perfectamente respecto al "formato" de la FED. Vamos a ver: hace ya bastantes años escribí unos cuantos artículos sobre la creación de la FED, así que POCO o NADA se me puede aportar en relación a este tema.

2º.- Pareces obviar la Banking Act of 1935 y que es la que diseñó la actual FED. 

3º.- Efectivamente, William Dudley trabajó para Goldman Sachs y finalizó en el 2007. Es a partir del 2009 cuando entra en la FED de New York.

En cualquier caso, LPCML, estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas, de manera que NO veo motivo para debatir sobre ello. A fin de cuentas, la FED no deja de ser el "brazo ejecutor" del lobby bancario y, posiblemente, de ese "Gobierno en la Sombra"...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (6 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPCML: Unos meros "apuntes"...
> 
> 1º.- Creo que se me entiende perfectamente respecto al "formato" de la FED. Vamos a ver: hace ya bastantes años escribí unos cuantos artículos sobre la creación de la FED, así que POCO o NADA se me puede aportar en relación a este tema.
> 
> ...



La FED es solo un eslabón, no un fin en si misma. La cúspide de la pirámide es el BIS. Es muy interesante la dinámica de la relación. Si también escribiste sobre ello, pásame los links para que le eche un vistazo.

No me molan los condescendientes “vamos a ver…” o los “POCO o NADA se me puede aportar” especialmente en este mundo tan opaco e interconectado. Me recuerdas a otra persona que también nos lee.

De todas formas y a mi pesar, ya que el intercambio de info en este tema me interesaría, acato tu sugerencia y me callo. Respeto tu hilo al que tanta energía dedicas en mantener vivo.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Nuevo máximo del paladio. Ha llegado a 1082 euros, a precio de oro.



oro y paladio, por esos genios del pronóstico, los solares:

Gold And Palladium Shake Hands | Gold Eagle


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Dic 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> oro y paladio, por esos genios del pronóstico, los solares:
> 
> Gold And Palladium Shake Hands | Gold Eagle





Me llegue a creer tus pronosticos sobre el descalabro del oro para una posterior subida pero al oro ahora mismo solo le queda ir subiendo, solo vienen ruinas por todos sitios, el bitcoin se va a 0, las bolsas intervenidas para que no caigan...

El que pueda que compre oro, plata y sobretodo mucha comida si al final no pasa nada pues mejor y si pasa pues mejor tener eso a tener papel.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2018)

Hola, LPCML: De entrada disculpa si algo que te dije te molesto, pero intento ser lo más sincero posible y entiendo que sobre la FED poco me pueden comentar que ya no sepa, a no ser que aparezca algo nuevo y desconocido. Creo que no es el caso. Y eso te lo dice alguien que siempre está dispuesto a seguir aprendiendo. Te voy a poner un ejemplo: he leído mucho, pero mucho sobre la Historia de Roma y a día de hoy sigo "descubriendo" más y más cosas sobre ella. Y también sobre los curiosos "paralelismos" existentes entre nuestra civilización y la Romana.

Bueno, el BIS no deja de ser el Banco Central mundial y, por lo tanto, la cabeza de todo este "tinglado", pero pienso que los "hilos" son manejados por otros desde la "Sombra"... Y sobre esto hay bastante literatura para que sepas por dónde voy. Luego cada cual es muy libre de pensar lo que quiera al respecto. Tampoco te creas que lo tengo tan claro, ya que a medida que avanzas más dificultades encuentras en la posible "interpretación".

Como te decía, LPMCL, he sido un tipo muy prolífico escribiendo y llevo haciéndolo unas cuantas décadas. NO tengo el menor interés en revelar mi identidad, por lo que te daré el enlace a lo último que escribí sobre la FED ya hace algo más de 6 años y en otro foro donde tuve un especial protagonismo. En esa página encontrarás algunos comentarios míos y podrás observar que algo conozco sobre la "película"...

¿Es la crisis un complot financiero? - www.ForoPesetas.com

Por cierto, más tarde pude leer "The Creature from Kekyll Island", de Griffin, y que me imagino conocerás. Y antes ya había leído bastante sobre este particular y el "pasado" que se le atribuye...

Mira, LPCML, muchas veces cuando escribimos lo hacemos sin muchas "reflexiones", de manera que se dicen cosas que se pueden malinterpretar o no. Lo digo por mí, pero también por tí. Por ejemplo, este hilo NO es NI "pseudo" NI "especializado"... Yo lo veo como lo que ES: un lugar que sirve como "canal" informativo "alternativo", para debatir sobre asuntos que NO son comunes en nuestra convivencia habitual o, simplemente, para conocer otras opiniones.

Y, SÍ, este hilo me lleva su trabajo y a veces me pregunto si sirve para algo... pero diría que SÍ cuando mantiene su interés después de tantos años. En fin, seguiré con él mientras pueda y tengas ganas de hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (7 Dic 2018)

LPCML cuando dices esto, te doy mi enhorabuena, "No me molan los condescendientes “vamos a ver…” o los “POCO o NADA se me puede aportar” especialmente en este mundo tan opaco e interconectado. Me recuerdas a otra persona que también nos lee.

De todas formas y a mi pesar, ya que el intercambio de info en este tema me interesaría, acato tu sugerencia y me callo. Respeto tu hilo al que tanta energía dedicas en mantener vivo. 
Pocos...muy pocos se atreven a decir lo que tú dices"....Enhorabuena
Algunas personas han dejado de escribir y solo leen, como es mi caso, nos han hablado del conductor de este hilo, en cierta forma nos han advertido y como tú dices, algunos le hemos tachado de megalomaniaco.
Una persona que se expresa en términos de "nada me puedes enseñar", "eso ya lo he estudiado yo" "no me puedes decir nada sobre eso" "he realizado estudios de esto, lo otro y lo de más allá y poco se me puede decir"...En definitiva, revestido de sutileza y dicho de forma clara "se cree superior a los demás", aunque no lo reconozca..
Una persona así y me da mucha pena decirlo necesita ayuda psicológica..
El hilo es interesante y hay personas que escriben y nos enseñan cosas, sin grandilocuencias como esta persona. Son humildes y mis gracias por adelantado.
Hay personas que no intervienen en este hilo para no reforzar sus ínfulas...cualquier persona que lo lee, sabe de su prepotencia con respecto al resto..
Como no lo puede ocultar, se expresa como tú dices en post intercalados que reflejan, lo que considera "soy superior a ti".
Algunos ya le han expresado abiertamente, que dedica mucho tiempo a este foro, que es donde tiene a personas que le siguen y admiran...y esto sintiéndolo mucho no hace nada más que reforzar sus delirios de grandeza...
En rankia, donde tiene un blog de metales preciosos...y hasta que no le doren más la píldora se limita únicamente a enlazar otras noticias...
No hay que alimentar a la Bestia...
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2018)

"La tontería es infinitamente más fascinante que la inteligencia. La inteligencia tiene límites, la tontería no". (Claude Chabrol)


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Dic 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me llegue a creer tus pronosticos sobre el descalabro del oro para una posterior subida pero al oro ahora mismo solo le queda ir subiendo, solo vienen ruinas por todos sitios, el bitcoin se va a 0, las bolsas intervenidas para que no caigan...



No eran míos, eran y son de los solares. En el arte se puede intuir sin entender, así que una intuición como la indicada o la contraria tiene todo el sentido y valor; pero en la ciencia no.
Es en la ciencia donde incluyo las predicciones solares y en la ciencia al contrario que en el arte se puede entender sin intuir, así que si que es contraintuitivo el argumento de la posibilidad de hundimiento de los metales, como también lo es el entrelazamiento cuántico que ya perturbó tremendamente a las mentes más clarividentes de su época, veáse la paradoja EPR (Einstein-Podolsky-Rosen). 

concluyendo el hecho de ser contraintuitivas las "Solar predictions"no le resta ni le suma ningún valor.

El petróleo falsamente barato está ayudando, tenemos aún 40 días para la gran bajada


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Dic 2018)

Bueno, pues vale, cada uno que diga lo que le parezca..

Este es de los pocos que acertó este año


El oro y el petróleo tendrán un recorrido limitado en 2018 - Noticia | Noticias | invertia.com


Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Most (7 Dic 2018)

En éste hilo se enlazan y se tratan temas interesantes, no sólo por el conductor del mismo, si no por muchos de sus integrantes, sólo por eso, ya merece la pena seguirlo.

Hay casi tantas formas de concebir el metal y la inversión como personas hay en el mundo y eso es genial. Poder debatir con personas que entienden de éstos menesteres y hacerlo con educación ya es una "rara avis" en internet.

Llevo muchos años en los MPs y otros cuantos más en el universo de la inversión y no hay mes que me quede sin aprender algo nuevo... y lo agradezco. Detrás de un teclado nunca sabes con qué tipo de persona estás hablando, si va "de farol", o no, si es un dirigente de una multi, un inversor experimentado, o un personaje que tira de Wikipedia para refutar una discusión... 
De hecho, para muestra, yo antes despreciaba los metales y me movía en otros ámbitos y (hoy) un gran amigo me hizo cambiar de parecer, razonando sus argumentos y mostrándome las bondades del metal rey, las evidentes y las no tan evidentes.

En cuanto a escribir en el hilo ya es harina de otro costal y ahí entran las ganas de aportar (o la capacidad) de cada uno. Yo lo he hecho cuando lo he creído necesario y he refutado afirmaciones cuando he visto que tenía que hacerlo. No he seguido escribiendo porque no he visto la necesidad de hacerlo, ya que el conductor de éste hilo y otros conforeros hacen un magnífico trabajo y traen casi todas las noticias que se dan al gran público y eso es digno de mención.

Las respuestas que puede uno recibir al postear van desde un "muchas gracias", hasta el desprecio o el sarcasmo y las maneras de aceptar dichas respuestas... van en la importancia que les de cada uno. 

Un saludo y a seguir así.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2018)

Hola, Most: Te agradezco tu post, máxime cuando en su momento tuvimos un pequeño "desencuentro"... Tampoco nada importante, ya que como bien dices cada cual argumenta en función de lo que piensa y sabe. Hay una frase que te pega mucho y más después de leerte...

"Un caballero auténtico es aquel a quien, siéndolo, no le importa serlo". Es de una novela de Pérez Reverte que ahora no recuerdo.

Y deberías animarte a escribir cuando te sea posible, así cuantos más seamos, menos "aburriré"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Dic 2018)

Cuando en un lugar concurrido se vierten multitud de opiniones siempre habrá desencuentros y mal entendidos, pero en ocasiones, generalmente las menos, aparece el entendimientos, la cordura, y sobre todo, el avance del grupo como meta.

Aquí somos un grupo, nos guste o no formar parte de él, desde el que lee, hasta el que como Fernando aporta opiniones personales y sobre todo enlaces de interés.

¿cae bien Fernando al grupo?

Creo que esa pregunta sobra, ya que independientemente de que nos guste más o menos, él es el nexo que nos ha reunido, y solo por eso, merece mi respeto.

Creo que incluso cuando se nos juzga por las opiniones o posturas que adoptamos, estamos recibiendo algo a cambio de lo entregado... y eso es algo, que sabemos desde el momento en que formamos parte de un grupo.

No veo este foro como un Gran Hermano, dónde la gente se posicione favor de una u otra opinión personal solo basándose en quién la ha pronunciado...de hecho, suelo discrepar con uno y coincidir con otros...luego, me voy a la cama, le doy una vuelta, y en ocasiones digo... ¡joder!... si era yo el que estaba equivocado.

Otras veces se tarda más en darse cuenta de los errores que otros te advirtieron, pero la vida es así, y creo que cuando el grupo acierta más que erra, todos ganamos.

Una cosa sí que debemos de tener muy clara: Estoy convencido que si Fernando deja de aportar en el foro, este durará tres telediarios...eso todos lo entendemos, por ello, incluso cayendo mal Fernando, creo que valdría la pena simplemente darle al botón del ignore, y dejar de leerlo, para disfrutar del resto de foreros y sus otros aportes...que conste que también hay buenos aportes de Fernando que no son de su cosecha u opinión personal, y quien le ignore, se los perdería.

Cambiando de tercio....¿que me decís de la subida de la plata?... ¿rebote técnico o quiere actuar de manera inversa a un posible crash bursátil inminente?

Recordemos que hace apenas nada comentábamos por aquí un valor como por ejemplo AG, que estaba por los 4,65$, y hoy mismo ha cerrado en los 5,14$... un 11% que se dice pronto, pero a los tipos de interés actualmente ofertados por la banca, serían más de 33 años de renta fija garantizada (todo un absurdo por no denominarlo con otra palabra más cotidiana)

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## timi (7 Dic 2018)

Sabias palabras paquetazo ,,, tal como ya nos tienes acostumbrados, jeje

para complementar lo que comentas de ag , dejo esto

How the World

Yo no tengo ni idea de casi nada , pero como llevo aquí ya un tiempo intento aportar lo que puedo , que por mucho que aporte , nunca haré las paces con este hilo.

A lo que comentas de esta semana de la plata , algo me dice que tendremos un pequeño rebote que puede durar lo que dure , pero igual llegamos a 15,50 o 16 ,,, el tiempo dirá

El oro también va cogiendo altura , peldaño a peldaño

Pan american y osisko también han tenido su despertar esta semana

saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, creo que NO merece la pena seguir con una dinámica que es DESPRECIADA por una mayoría de los que se pasan por este hilo. Y, por cierto, ya me gustaría tener a mí la herramienta que Rankia proporciona allí a los blogueros y es el "ignore" para usarlo como consideren oportuno, lo que no impide que el usuario pueda leer el contenido, pero sin intervenir en el debate.

De todas formas, el formato en Rankia es muy diferente al de aquí. Y mi Blog es uno de los más seguidos allí. Por ejemplo, el último post que escribí -que no el enlace posterior- tuvo un par de miles de visitas en dos días, que no está nada mal... Ciertamente, he bajado, también de momento, mi participación allí porque tengo el tiempo que tengo y que bastante "exprimo"... Aquí, en este hilo -que NO el foro-, me encuentro con un ambiente más "próximo", es decir como si fuera una reunión de amigos y con "contenido" en lo tratado.

Como dice paketazo, la gente lo tiene fácil: hay un ignore a mano y también lo que yo hago cuando algo NO me gusta: me paso de largo...

En fin, dejemos el tema y pasemos a lo que nos interesa realmente. Preguntas paketazo qué opinamos sobre la subida de la Plata. Bien, lo que primero me ha llamado la atención es que parece que está haciendo valer su valor monetario y lo digo porque en la subida va desacoplada del Cobre. En cualquier caso, hay que esperar a ver qué hace en torno a los $14,972... Si los supera fácilmente, quizás podamos hablar de un cambio de tendencia.

Y las subidas de las mineras tienen sentido, pero siguen estando muy castigadas. Para operar a corto, pues está claro que hay magníficas oportunidades, pero también de "cagarla"... En estos momentos, están todos los mercados muy "alterados" y lo mejor en casos así es estarse "quietecito" y hablo por mí. Me imagino que en los próximos días intentarán calmarlos, pero ya sabemos lo que nos espera a partir del próximo año: fuertes bandazos y creo que una fuerte caída en muchos activos. Entiendo que lo mejor es preservar liquidez y el que quiera jugarse los "cuartos" está en su derecho...

Y más que la Plata, me ha interesado más el desarrollo experimentado por el Oro y que le queda poco para confrontar los $1258,10. Luego, ya veremos... Lo primero es lo primero.

Aprovecho para dejaros un artículo que me ha parecido interesante a nivel prospectivo...

GOLD, SILVER & THE MARKETS: What

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Dic 2018)

felino66 dijo:


> Cuando warezz posteó esto, me recordó que allá por el 2015 encontré éste gráfico, y me dio por afinar el desarrollo para saber aproximadamente cuando vendría la convergencia y ruptura del triángulo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pocos días después, el 12 de junio, el oro inició una bajada en pendiente que nos hundió a donde ahora parece que empezamos a salir poco a poco.

No lo digo por nada, pero es que me están saltando todas las alertas que voy poniendo para fin de año y en algún sitio las tengo que colocar...


Lo siento...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Kovaliov: Es muy difícil intentar acertar el "timing" en los mercados y ya NO te digo en los de las Materias Primas... Aunque poco te puedo explicar a ti sobre ello.

Y acabo de leer un artículo que os enlazo y que, de alguna manera, enlaza con mi comentario de esta mañana...

Trend Carefully - Global Financial Markets At Critical Point | Zero Hedge

Por cierto, esta es una pregunta para paketazo: ¿Es posible que se esté formando un "monstruoso" H-C-H en el DAX? Soy de los que piensan que debe rebotar en algún momento de este mes, pero el próximo año... En fin, estamos tratando de unos mercados muy manipulados, pero últimamente se están observando "temblores" en las Bolsas americanas y si caen fuertemente, el Caos puede ser relevante en la zona Euro y en el resto del mundo por aquello de los "vasos comunicantes"...

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (9 Dic 2018)

Dejo un par de pinceladas a corto y medio plazo, no hay nada claro, pero es buena lectura dominical  :


Corto plazo

Forum gold fr. - User : Argentum Aurum

Sábado 8 de diciembre de 2018


Buen comportamiento del oro en euros durante la semana pasada: el aumento continúa y la antigua cumbre Desde 1089 € ya está detrás de nosotros. 

El objetivo en TCT (la próxima semana) es unirse a la tendencia roja derecha "4" hacia 1100 €. Como la próxima semana se colocará una cruz dorada de la MM, el aumento de precio debe mantenerse vigoroso y el pasaje por encima de los 1100 € será bastante fácil.

El objetivo para CT es y sigue siendo € 1125 / oz o € 36,150 / kg para el final del año, pero esto solo será posible a la luz de una decisión favorable de las tasas del 18/19 FED. Por lo tanto, habrá cierta incertidumbre antes de esta fecha, por lo que se espera un pico parcial del precio del oro (para mí) para el jueves / viernes (13/14 de diciembre de 2018). Luego, un descenso antes de la Reserva Federal (18/19 de diciembre de 2018) y, finalmente, un rápido aumento en el precio del oro después de la Reserva Federal hasta el viernes 28 de diciembre. 2018.


https://www.tradingview.com/x/Q4ELOyb0/

https://www.tradingview.com/x/UGoCidq0/


Forum-Gold.fr


-----------------


Medio plazo

Martin Armstrong - Socrates Private Blog

Sábado 8 de diciembre de 2018


*El rebote de oro*









Por supuesto que el oro ha estado negociando con las tasas de interés sin importar lo estúpido que pueda ser, ya que la reducción de las tasas de interés refleja la deflación.

No obstante, como podemos ver, técnicamente, el oro sostuvo el antiguo canal de tendencia alcista el año pasado, cuando cayó a 1146 y hasta ahora 2018 ha sido un evento de negociación interna. Solo desde una perspectiva técnica, el oro debe superar el máximo del año anterior de 1362.40 y cerrar por encima de eso para ser impresionante. Como mínimo, el oro debería cerrarse por encima de 1309 para mostrar algo de fortaleza. Puede que aún sea demasiado pronto para cualquier movimiento sólido real. Eso todavía requiere una grieta en el sistema monetario para que las personas se involucren. Un cierre por debajo de 1267 seguirá dejando al mercado vulnerable, aunque vemos un punto de inflexión y un cambio de dirección en enero de 2019. Se recomienda precaución con una reacción alta en enero. El primer Bullish mensual está en el nivel 1330. Elegimos un Bullish semanal que nos ha dado el rebote inmediato. Sin embargo, claramente necesitamos un cierre semanal por encima de 1267 para ver un texto de ese nivel mensual.

Por supuesto, la perspectiva de una grieta de los $ 1,000 no se ha negado mientras permanezcamos por debajo de 1362 en una base de cierre mensual. Eso crearía una ENORME trampa de osos y eso podría ser lo que se necesita para que una honda alcance al alza en el próximo objetivo de ECM (economic confidence model).

link solo para suscriptores.

.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Dic 2018)

Recuperando la historia de la especulación en metales, capítulo II:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/476342-plata-hilo-oficial-vi-344.html

Aquí se trataba de la famosa Mines management, que iba a ser la polla. 

Desde que Hecla la absorbió el día 13 de septiembre de 2016, esta no volvió a levantar cabeza.

Hecla Completes Acquisition of Mines Management, Inc. | Business Wire

Se recuerda a Trading Metales, un insider que poseía el 5% de la compañía y nos avisó de que vendía todo porque no lo veía claro un par de días antes de que el precio se hundiera. 

Entonces teníamos información de primera mano.

Por cierto, este hilo de la plata es un muerto viviente para uso exclusivo de negrofuturo.


----------



## Delco (10 Dic 2018)

felino66 dijo:


> Dejo un par de pinceladas a corto y medio plazo, no hay nada claro, pero es buena lectura dominical  :



Ya que has puesto una imagen de los futuros del oro, el Sábado estuve mirando sobre ellos y vi algo que es bastante notorio. A ver si alguien más versado que yo le puede dar una lectura. Ilustro:

Futuros del oro en CME (atención a Febrero)






̶F̶u̶t̶u̶r̶o̶s̶ Opciones del oro según Barchart.com (atención a los Calls y Puts):


----------



## timi (11 Dic 2018)

Delco, agradecería 4 palabras para principiante como yo...

Dejo esto
"Gold Will Take Out 5 Years of Highs in 50 Days"*- MSA Research | Zero Hedge | Zero Hedge

Osisko Announces TSX Approval to Renew Normal Course Issuer Bid

Donde puedo ver las resistencias del oro y la plata?

Saludos


----------



## Mochuelo (11 Dic 2018)

En AT empiezan a sonar pajaros más amistosos con el oro.

¡Osisko Gold Royalties empieza recompras!. Creo que ha escogido un buen momento. Curiosamente sandstorm ha anunciado un importante programa de recompra. Parece que al menos unas pocas empresas no hacen sus recompras en o cerca de máximos y velan un poco por el interes de los accionistas. 

Algunos esperan el momento optimo, el mejor, pero lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno, y captarlo, al momento es díficil. Suele aparecer por el espejo retrovisor. Recuerdo cuando compre mis primeras acciones mineras, acciones de Newmont (NEM) a 17,7$, sin duda no fue el mejor momento, pero mirado en retrospectiva casi lo fue y han pagado las vacaciones de la familia a Disney-Paris.

De hecho si miramos atras el fondo diciembre 2015-enero 2016 parece claro en oroy que en agosto-septiembre parece que se ha formado un fondo local (¿ (fin de una onda 2 e inicio de la 3 en terminología de ondas Elliot?.Que la plata y algunas mineras alcancen o superen esos niveles puede producir temor e incertidumbre pero posiblemente hayan dado y den algunas de las mejores oportunidades del sector. La estrategia de Paketazo de entrar por partes parece buena. Yo dispare mi última bala la semana pasada ahora me queda capear el temporal. Recordad "Caveat emptor"

Dejo este grafico de Rambus sobre la pesca de fondo en acciones mineras para consolar a los que subimos, peldaño a peldaño, la larga escalera hacia...

https://rambus1.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/comb-3-da.png


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Dic 2018)

Recuperando la historia de la especulación en metales, capítulo III:


Pues ahí sigo yo también. Según este Frank Holmes, que debe ser la polla, eran 1500 para fin de año... en fin....todavía tiene tiempo.

Por algo dicen eso de que las opiniones son como los culos...

Página no encontrada - Latinominería


----------



## Mochuelo (13 Dic 2018)

Sin novedad en el frente.
Pasamos a lecturas lúdicas: Una entrevista a Bob Moriarty mirando al 2019, un auténtico contrarian ( recomiendo la lectura de su libro Nadie sabe nada) y a Michael Ballanger hablando sobre el papel de la plata en la historia. 


Bob Moriartys Outlook on 2019

A Certain Perspective


----------



## FranMen (13 Dic 2018)

Platino! (Y paladio) Si no fuera por el IVA!


----------



## Pintxen (13 Dic 2018)

Hola a todos. Me gustaría que alguien me diera su opinión. 
Llevo siguiendo desde hace más de un año el precio del oro con la intención de comprarme un par de onzas. La tienda que más me convence es Coininvest, suele haber onzas de años diversos o de segunda mano muy cercanos al Spot, pero cobran unos 35 €. de gastos de envío. 
El caso es que hace un mes ha sido cuando más bajo ha estado el precio de la onza más barata, unos 1.095 €. Hoy está a 1.126 €, es decir 31 euracos más cara cada onza, por lo tanto me costarán 62 euros más caras las dos onzas que hace un mes. Viendo la gráfica de los últimos diez años la diferencia de 62 € es insignificante, lo se, pero no dejo de pensar que si hubiera comprado el mes pasado me habrían salido gratis los gastos de envío y encima tendría para unas veinte onzas de plata kruguerrand.
Me conviene comprar ahora o esperar a que vuelva a bajar? Viendo las oscilaciones no es dificil que en un par de meses baje de 1.100 € por onza, pero también puede que pegue un petardazo y me tenga que gastar mucho más. No lo se, no me decido.
NOTA: Corrigo, dos onzas de plata, no veinte...


----------



## conde84 (13 Dic 2018)

Pintxen dijo:


> Hola a todos. Me gustaría que alguien me diera su opinión.
> Llevo siguiendo desde hace más de un año el precio del oro con la intención de comprarme un par de onzas. La tienda que más me convence es Coininvest, suele haber onzas de años diversos o de segunda mano muy cercanos al Spot, pero cobran unos 35 €. de gastos de envío.
> El caso es que hace un mes ha sido cuando más bajo ha estado el precio de la onza más barata, unos 1.095 €. Hoy está a 1.126 €, es decir 31 euracos más cara cada onza, por lo tanto me costarán 62 euros más caras las dos onzas que hace un mes. Viendo la gráfica de los últimos diez años la diferencia de 62 € es insignificante, lo se, pero no dejo de pensar que si hubiera comprado el mes pasado me habrían salido gratis los gastos de envío y encima tendría para unas veinte onzas de plata kruguerrand.
> *Me conviene comprar ahora o esperar a que vuelva a bajar? Viendo las oscilaciones no es dificil que en un par de meses baje de 1.100 € por onza, pero también puede que pegue un petardazo y me tenga que gastar mucho más. No lo se, no me decido.*



Creo que si supieramos eso aqui seriamos todos millonarios y no trabajariamos ni uno.

Esa pregunta es para un adivino.

Si crees que esta a buen precio compra y dejate de pensar que igual baja porque igual no lo hace y si lo hace y luego duermes mal por las noches porque deberias haber esperado a comprar mas barato, igual directamente no deberias comprar oro y dedicar ese dinero a otros menesteres.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2018)

Hola, Pintxen: ¿Estás "convencido" de que entiendes lo que es ser "metalero"? Leyéndote diría que NO y te comento esto por la sencilla razón de que, posiblemente, debas meditar bien qué es lo que buscas en la posesión FÍSICA de Oro...

Si es una pronta o "etérea" revalorización, creo que te estás equivocando y mucho de "producto"... No te vaya a pasar lo mismo que a "racional".

Unos Euros arriba o abajo NO es un "dilema" cuando estamos hablando de una o dos Onzas de Oro, y máxime si vamos a largo plazo o sin él...

Como te dice conde84, si supiéramos el Futuro a Ciencia cierta con poco dinero en el "papel" nos podríamos hacer con una buena cantidad de Oro FÍSICO. Son simples Matemáticas...

En fin, Pintxen, meditalo bien y, aparte de los MPs, existen otros "vehículos" donde "invertir"... El Oro, y también la Plata, se han de ver con otra "visión" más asociada al "seguro" y otros mantras que ya hemos debatido en el hilo.

Saludos y Suerte en tu decisión.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Dic 2018)

Pintxen dijo:


> El caso es que hace un mes ha sido cuando más bajo ha estado el precio de la onza más barata, unos 1.095 €. Hoy está a 1.126 €, es decir 31 euracos más cara cada onza, por lo tanto me costarán 62 euros más caras las dos onzas que hace un mes. Viendo la gráfica de los últimos diez años la diferencia de 62 € es insignificante, lo se, pero no dejo de pensar que si hubiera comprado el mes pasado me habrían salido gratis los gastos de envío y encima tendría para unas veinte onzas de plata kruguerrand.




Si me pasas el link de esas 20 oz. de plata krugerrand por 30€ te doy un beso. ::


----------



## Pintxen (14 Dic 2018)

oliaras dijo:


> Si me pasas el link de esas 20 oz. de plata krugerrand por 30€ te doy un beso. ::



Quería decir 2 onzas. Ha sido una confusión.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2018 at 09:42 ----------

Gracias a los que me habéis respondido.
No me malinterpreteis, igual no me he sabido explicar bien.
Entiendo que el metalero no debe buscar la rentabilidad, sino el refugio de su inversión. Eso lo tengo claro, pero a los que andamos justitos de ahorros nos da más gusto comprar 30 € más barato, aunque sea una onza de oro, pero supongo que teneis razón y no hay que andar con esos miramientos, máxime viendo como está el patio político-económico.


----------



## timi (16 Dic 2018)

Que pasa estos días , esto esta un poco parado jeje

dejo esto

Ciencia: Nos estafan con el diésel: la excusa es que contamina, pero en realidad se acaba

saludos


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2018)

timi dijo:


> Que pasa estos días , esto esta un poco parado jeje
> 
> dejo esto
> 
> ...



Me llaman la atención del artículo estas dos cuestiones.

*¿Por qué cree que los gobiernos están engañando a la sociedad?*R. Porque este es un problema muy difícil de gestionar desde el libre mercado. Si admites que tienes un problema de acceso a un bien, lo que tienes es un problema de racionamiento, que es la antítesis del libre mercado. Es más sencillo venderlo como una regulación del mercado, aunque obviamente es un problema estructural.

Pero *el coche eléctrico aún está en pañales, se mejorará la tecnología*.
R. Eso es un error común en la sociedad. El coche eléctrico lleva investigándose desde hace casi 100 años, a ver si nos pensamos que los 'rover' que se han enviado a otros planetas funcionan con gasolina. En el caso de la tecnología de las baterías son dos siglos de estudio, desde tiempos de Alessandro Volta. Hemos estudiado sus usos industriales, comerciales... Es un desarrollo que tiene muchísimas décadas y que conocemos a fondo. En este campo cuesta mucho conseguir un avance en términos de rendimiento. Por eso a veces te promocionan el grafeno u otros materiales, pero pocas veces llegan a plasmarse en un modelo comercial. También creemos esto con las energías renovables, que estamos empezando, sin reparar en que los primeros aerogeneradores son de hace 40 años. Son industrias que han entrado en rendimientos decrecientes.

Buen artículo en general, sin pelos en la lengua, y clarificando cuestiones tocadas aquí ya hace meses, creo que por el forero experto en la materia *J.Galt*

Se acaba el diésel, esa es la conclusión, y parece ser que nos engañan empleando el termino "contaminación" a placer, desviando la atención del consumidor...un consumidor que por enésima vez queda retratado como un borrego que se traga todo lo que los medios de masas anuncian respaldados por el beneplácito de los estados y sus secuaces.

En cuanto al coche eléctrico y su fracaso frente al motor de explosión, poco que añadir...quisiera yo ver la logística mundial (barcos, aviones y sobre todo camiones...) usando baterías recargables.

Que no nos vendan la moto, la verdad a veces duele, pero siempre será mejor conocerla para tomar medidas y atajar soluciones potenciales.

Buen inicio de semana a todos.


----------



## Muttley (17 Dic 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> .
> 
> En cuanto al coche eléctrico y su fracaso frente al motor de explosión, poco que añadir...quisiera yo ver la logística mundial (barcos, aviones y sobre todo camiones...) usando baterías recargables.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo.
Hoy por hoy es una fantasía.
Y más con la instalación actual.
Un Tesla (el más caro y "avanzado") necesita 8-10 horas de carga para tener 350km de autonomía aproximada. Y esa carga es a 32-40 amperios amiguitos.
Un piso estándar tiene una capacidad de unos 8000W. Esta potencia limita la intensidad. En el caso de 8000W hablamos de unos 37A de máxima.
Que a nadie se le ocurra encender el calentador mientras carga el coche jojojojo.
Pero ojo. Aquí hay otro factor. El factor de simultaneidad propio de cada piso y de cada edificio. No sólo hay un vecino cargando su coche eléctrico. En un hipotético futuro, habrá al menos un coche por piso cargando a la vez. Eso dispara el consumo a dos niveles. Piso y edificio. 
Eso implica nuevos transformadores de entrada en el edificio. Y los referentes a cada piso. Y además un más que posible cambio de cableado. Los cables estándar de vivienda no están para aguantar un 40% de intensidad extra. Hay que cambiar el grosor. 
Y quien lo va a pagar? Preparen la derrama caballeros. No será pequeña. Eso a sumar a los 100000 euros de su Tesla. Iberdrola se va a poner las botas. Y como cierran las nucleares la energía aumentará de precio exponencialmente al ser estas las más baratas por kWh generado. 
Los barcos ahora mismo al ser autónomos son inviables en electricidad pura. Como mucho propulsión diesel-eléctrica. Pero no se puede aplicar siempre. Depende del uso y del régimen de carga. 
Además los barcos grandes usan fuel medio o pesado. IFO 180 o superior.


----------



## plastic_age (17 Dic 2018)

Hola foreros:
He transcrito un poco de una entrevista sobre el oro, la pongo aquí.
La entrevista es en un canal, Kaiser Reports y Egon von Greyerz, de GoldSwitzerland.com.
Kaiser: El banco central suizo está haciendo una serie de cosas que no cabría esperar de una institución así, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta todas las acciones de Apple que ha comprado y le llevaron a ser uno de sus principales propietarios. El banco central de Suiza ha empezado a vender acciones de Apple y a emitir moneda para invertir en activos que generan ingresos. ¿Qué está pasando en el banco central suizo?.
Egon: Llevo en esto mucho tiempo como para saber qué tienen de malo los bancos centrales. Éstos no deberían existir porque no realizan ninguna función concreta. Distorsionan el sistema financiero y crean burbujas. Se cree que son los que nos salvan cuando son ellos los primeros que provocan el problema.
El sistema bancario es 5 ó 6 veces más grande que el PIB mundial. Demasiado grande para rescatarlo. Los bancos suizos tampoco son conservadores a día de hoy y además está demasiado apalancado, por lo que no podría rescatarse en caso de necesidad. Por eso yo siempre aconsejo a la gente que si quiere tener dinero no guarden la mayor parte de su capital en el banco, una vez estalle la próxima crisis, porque o bien el banco ya no va a existir o bien el dinero va a perder todo su valor.
K: Mientras unos países acumulan oro, otros acumulan deuda y dinero fiat y parece que Suiza acumula dinero fiat, por lo que está sentando las bases de un conflicto con países como Rusia o China. El problema es que el oro parece darles la razón a los que acumulan dinero fiat, porque el precio del oro se ha mantenido estancado en los últimos 5 años, lo cual puede hacer pensar que la idea de acumular oro está fracasando.
Mientras tanto, postrarse ante los emisores de moneda como el banco nacional de Suiza, está siendo la estrategia acertada. No estamos ganando la batalla. ¿Qué está pasando?.
Egon: Al final, los bancos occidentales terminarán perdiendo y los países orientales ganando, pues ellos están comprando oro.
Todos los meses, UK envía enormes cantidades de oro a las empresas de refinería suizas. Éste se exporta a China, Rusia o India. Hay un flujo de oro de Occidente a Oriente. Habrá escasez de oro físico, a lo cual hay que añadir los futuros de contratos de oro, que son cientos de veces más grandes que la cantidad de oro físico disponible.
En los próximos 5-7 años el oro ganará la batalla. Con la plata ocurrirá lo mismo.
K: La actitud de los bancos centrales a la hora de emitir moneda, de apoyar su estafa Ponzi basada en el papel moneda, y de sacrificar su oro, podría considerarse temeraria y salir mal. La última vez que consulté el dato la relación entre deuda y PIB a nivel mundial asciende al 400%. La deuda no puede seguir aumentando eternamente y el oro es la única forma de eliminarla, por lo que cuando la deuda se convierta en un problema, la demanda de oro se disparará, para eliminar la deuda, y eso sólo se puede hacer con ese metal, como nos ha enseñando la historia en estos últimos 5.000 años.
Habrá una demanda de oro cuando los bancos occidentales no puedan soportar toda la deuda y quieran eliminar parte de ella. El oro puede llegar a un valor de 2.500 $ por onza.
E: La deuda multiplica por 4 el PIB mundial, a lo cual hay que añadir los pasivos no financiados, y otros compromisos ajenos al sistema financiero. La deuda no se puede reducir de forma ordenada, sino desordenada. Los bancos centrales se pondrán a emitir papel moneda como locos, sólo que esta vez la jugada no les saldrá bien.
Las criptomonedas serán sólo una distracción pasajera, pues no solucionarán el problema, porque se trata del mismo dinero fiat sólo que en formato electrónico. El oro aumentará su valor respecto a las monedas fiat que van perdiendo valor, y reflejará la pésima gestión que se está haciendo del sistema financiero, arruinado por lo bancos centrales de sus acciones en los últimos 100 años. Esto hará que el oro tenga una fuerte subida.


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Dic 2018)

Mañana el gran día

Seria sumamente interesante datos para confirmar lo que comenta Egon von Greyerz. 

Aquí hago un ruego a LPMCL: Si fuera posible, tienes a bien postear los datos del último mes

¿ “London Gold Pool 2”? 

¿Mayor hub físico (“UK Import vs Export”)?

Lo comentado por Egon von Greyerz estaría aportando credibilidad al pronosticado gran declive, de los del sol. 

Mañana tenemos la decisión de tipos de la FED, 

Mi apuesta es que los mantendrán, el oro bajará de inmediato y después veremos un tiempo de descenso por más de un mes largo, ¡el suelo aún no lo hemos visto! 

A la espera de los gráficos …


----------



## timi (18 Dic 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Mañana el gran día
> 
> Seria sumamente interesante datos para confirmar lo que comenta Egon von Greyerz.
> 
> ...




utilizando la psicología inversa a la que nos tienes acostumbrados , mañana mp's para arriba jejeje ,,, no te enfades chorizato :X
vaya subida las mineras en 48h

entiendo que es pura especulación lo de las mineras pq los mp's apenas se han movido y la plata no ha pasado el soporte de 14,9x

saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Dic 2018)

timi dijo:


> utilizando la psicología inversa a la que nos tienes acostumbrados , mañana mp's para arriba jejeje ,,, no te enfades chorizato :X
> vaya subida las mineras en 48h
> 
> entiendo que es pura especulación lo de las mineras pq los mp's apenas se han movido y la plata no ha pasado el soporte de 14,9x
> ...




El asunto de las mineras es la última estela del rebote de ayer después de un intercambio de palabras … “Trump presiona a la Fed para que deje de subir tipos en vísperas de la decisión”
Trump presiona a la Fed para que deje de subir tipos en vísperas de la decisión | Economía | EL PAÍS

Mañana es seguro que mantendrán los tipos, ese pantano no lo va a drenar Panocha. 
Jerome tendrá que actuar defendiendo el interés de su empresa, ya sabéis esa multinacional del fiat con sede en Basilea. - Unos posts más atrás en este foro explican bien el tinglado por gente que sabe -


----------



## timi (18 Dic 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> El asunto de las mineras es la última estela del rebote de ayer después de un intercambio de palabras … “Trump presiona a la Fed para que deje de subir tipos en vísperas de la decisión”
> Trump presiona a la Fed para que deje de subir tipos en vísperas de la decisión | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> Mañana es seguro que mantendrán los tipos, ese pantano no lo va a drenar Panocha.
> Jerome tendrá que actuar defendiendo el interés de su empresa, ya sabéis esa multinacional del fiat con sede en Basilea. - Unos posts más atrás en este foro explican bien el tinglado por gente que sabe -



yo no digo no que puedas tener razón , pero lo que intuyo es que la plata explotará para arriba , tiene pinta a noticias para distraer el personal .
Pero yo soy el ultimo de la clase y lo que yo piense tiene nula credibilidad.

pero mientras nos entretenemos,,, jeje

---------- Post added 18-dic-2018 at 20:22 ----------

si se pasa alguien con galones por aquí , si puede, que nos comente lo que esta pasando,,,, estoy leyendo que están entrando manos fuertes en mineras , no será que están manteniendo el tiempo que pueden los mp's , y de mientras se están posicionando en mineras ?


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Dic 2018)

timi dijo:


> utilizando la psicología inversa a la que nos tienes acostumbrados , mañana mp's para arriba jejeje ,,, no te enfades chorizato :X
> vaya subida las mineras en 48h
> 
> entiendo que es pura especulación lo de las mineras pq los mp's apenas se han movido y la plata no ha pasado el soporte de 14,9x
> ...



Vamos a hacer una porra. 

Yo creo que no se atreverán a subir los tipos.

Yo creo que, aunque suban, no dañarán al oro y la plata que seguirá alcista.


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Dic 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Vamos a hacer una porra.
> 
> Yo creo que no se atreverán a subir los tipos.
> 
> Yo creo que, aunque suban, no dañarán al oro y la plata que seguirá alcista.



Mañana subirán los "federal funds target rate" sin ningún resquicio de duda ...por mi parte. Aún añadiría más aplicarán el máximo, si el consenso de mercado según Bloomberg piensa que será del 2,25%, será mayor, 2,5% o más. Patada pa'alante o como dicen por esas tierras "leap into the dark "


----------



## timi (18 Dic 2018)

el petróleo cayendo un 6%


----------



## Mochuelo (18 Dic 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Mañana subirán los "federal funds target rate" sin ningún resquicio de duda ...por mi parte. Aún añadiría más aplicarán el máximo, si el consenso de mercado según Bloomberg piensa que será del 2,25%, será mayor, 2,5% o más. Patada pa'alante o como dicen por esas tierras "leap into the dark "



Naaa!, los veo cruzando los dedos, poniendo cara de poker, aumentando 0,25 como estaba previsto y diciendo eso de "circulen, circulen", como mucho unas declaraciones más "dovish" para aparentar estar al "loro". Y despues de una larga mirada incredula entre inversores corrida rápida hacía la puerta de salida. 
Hay que ser optimistas por Navidad


----------



## timi (18 Dic 2018)

para optimistas estos

Taki Tsaklanos Blog | First Majestic Silver: A Rally Of 20 Pct Is Underway | Talkmarkets

buenas noches


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Los MPs están a punto de "jugársela"... O superan resistencias ya visibles o pueden corregir. Vamos a ver cómo reaccionan a lo que haga mañana la FED y sobre todo a su comunicado final... Lo más "normal" es que se produzca esa subida del +0,25%.

- ¿El Petróleo? Ha llegado a unos niveles interesantes en los $46,23 en el WTI, aunque en lo personal prefiero esperarlo en torno a los $41,68, pero a medio plazo parece que la tendencia bajista va a continuar, a no ser que un evento geopolítico trastoque el actual panorama.

- ¿Y las Bolsas? En niveles MUY CRÍTICOS, pero precisamente el pesimismo extremo imperante me hace tomar una postura "contrarian" y es muy posible que se produzca el tradicional "Rally de Navidad"... Lo que tengo claro es que el próximo año habrá que ser un excelente "navegante" para estar en los mercados.

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (19 Dic 2018)

la apertura de los mercados usanos en verde y la caida del dolar parece indicar q esperan q la fed no suba el cuartillo que estaba previsto hasta hace nada

yo no me atrevo a vaticinar q ocurrirá, pero el sistema montado en torno al petrodolar está amenazado seriamente, eso por un lado, y por el lado contrario los mercados están al borde del abismo, por lo que la decisión es complicada, hay presión desde ambos lados, por un lado deben proteger al dolar como moneda de reserva mundial para lo cual deberían subir tipos, y por otro lado los mercados presionan para que la fed no suba los tipos y puedan seguir con el patadón palante sin que estalle un crash purificador ya mismo

npi de lo q harán, ¿que pesará mas, los intereses nacionales o los intereses de las grandes corporaciones?

ayer vi una gráfica actualizada de demanda extranjera de bonos del tesoro norteamericanos y no para de caer, lo mas sorprendente es q hasta los japos los están abandonando, la tendencia es clara y no pinta nada bien para el sistema basado en nueve portaaviones y una impresora, seguro q no se están quietos, algo tendrán q hacer si no quieren perder su posición hegemónica y privilegiada


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Dic 2018)

Bueno, pues nada, 0.25%, as usual.

¿Quien estaba comprando oro como loco a las tres de la tarde hora española hasta llevarlo a 1257 y luego lo vendió en cuanto se conoció la previsible subida y lo tiró a 1242?

Los ordeñadores, supongo, que ni sienten ni padecen.

(Vídeo) En directo: Rueda de prensa de Jerome Powell Por Investing.com


----------



## Delco (19 Dic 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada, 0.25%, as usual.
> 
> ¿Quien estaba comprando oro como loco a las tres de la tarde hora española hasta llevarlo a 1257 y luego lo vendió en cuanto se conoció la previsible subida y lo tiró a 1242?
> 
> ...



Yo he metido cortos hoy, bueno, llevo metiendo cortos desde 1240 porque pensaba que iba a bajar -aunque no por lo de hoy- y lo de la FED me ha dejado bastante en v€rde.


----------



## Pintxen (21 Dic 2018)

Bueno qué, el oro va para arriba, no?


----------



## timi (21 Dic 2018)

Pintxen dijo:


> Bueno qué, el oro va para arriba, no?



todo es relativo ,,, si estas sentado en el sofá , estas en movimiento o no ? ,,, todo depende respecto a que 

Felices fiestas a todos


----------



## Pintxen (21 Dic 2018)

Es una forma de hablar. La verdad es que la idea que tengo yo es que el oro siempre ha tenido el mismo valor, lo que sube o baja es el dinero (divisas), es decir, si el euro está más fuerte harán falta menos euros para comprar una onza de oro, y al revés.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, parece que una vez más paketazo va a tener razón... Bueno, me paso por aquí para desearos unas muy Felices Fiestas y un Próspero Año Nuevo... que falta va a hacer. Algo que ya se pronosticó en este hilo hace ya algunos años.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (22 Dic 2018)

Muy largo pero una explicación magistral del mismo Fekete de como funciona el sistema bancario (en quiebra sistemática, un fraude que evitan con ayuda del sistema político).

Endeudándose a corto plazo e invirtiendo a largo plazo: iliquidez y colapso del crédito


----------



## Most (22 Dic 2018)

Felices fiestas.


----------



## CaraCortada (22 Dic 2018)

Igualmente, felices fiestas a todos y gracias un año mas por hacer de este hilo el mas interesante de burbuja.info


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Mucho ¡Ojo! a esto: las ventas de las Eagles de Oro y de Plata han sido en el 2018 las más bajas en 11 años...

Repasemos esas ventas en el 2018 hasta el 20 de Diciembre:

- Oro: 244.500 Onzas. Eso supone el nivel más bajo desde el 2007 cuando se vendieron 198.500 Onzas.

- Plata: 15,56 millones de Onzas. También el nivel más bajo en 11 años...

Ciertamente, a medida que se ha intensificado la guerra comercial, las ventas de las Eagles de ambos MPs han aumentado e imagino que seguirán haciéndolo en el futuro, máxime cuando se ve el "panorama" que tenemos casi encima... Pero está claro que todavía persiste mucha incultura a nivel global sobre lo qué ES "dinero" REAL.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (23 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, parece que una vez más paketazo va a tener razón... Bueno, me paso por aquí para desearos unas muy Felices Fiestas y un Próspero Año Nuevo... que falta va a hacer. Algo que ya se pronosticó en este hilo hace ya algunos años.
> 
> Saludos.



Felices fiestas para ti también Fernando y para todos los del hilo. Me gustaría poder tener más tiempo para poder dedicar más información acerca de nuestras charlas económicas, pero debido a mi responsabilidad en el trabajo me es imposible, eso si, os sigo a todos bien de cerca, os leo casi a diario. 

Por lo visto, el año 2019 va a ser uno de los años más duros, debido a que España se está comiendo un déficit bastante interesante y no está sacándose de encima los bonos tóxicos que pertocan, aunque esa reunión mafiosa con China hace unas semanas atrás, lo más seguro que España se estaba vendiendo a los chinos, cosa que no me hace ni puta gracia, ya que probablemente ésto sea una posibilidad de meter el hocico a empresas chinas muy importantes dándoles el poder de hasta legislar en nuestro país por vías muy sutiles, como por ejemplo comprar un aeropuerto privado, quizás me esté pasando pero tiempo al tiempo que vienen pisando muy fuerte. 

Y antes de acabar, me temo que la gente no tiene ni idea de lo que es dinero real. El otro día estuve comentando que parte de mis ahorros iban a mi inversión de dinero real, es decir, en plata, ya que no tengo suficiente capital como para comprar oro, aunque he comprado también ciertas monedas que estaban a buen precio de spot. Pues, me dijeron que era un tontería tirar de crédito para comprar dinero real, pero ya veréis, que nos darán la razón, al fin y al cabo, el día que la deuda sea impagable, habrá un caos de la parra y cabrá la posible adecuación del patrón bimetálico, es el único que no daría lugar a inflaciones tan drásticas como las recesiones que hemos visto durante estos años atrás, aunque Bernstein(buen libro que me recomendaste por cierto Fernando) dijo que también hubo inflaciones en el patrón bimetálico, pero nada que ver. Ah, se me olvidaba, veo muy cerca la explosión de la burbuja de la compra-venta de viviendas, es un tema que comento con un gran amigo que le encanta estos asuntillos, dice que a principios de 2020 tendrá lugar esa supuesta explosión de la burbuja inmobiliaria.

En fin, la gente de nuestro no se ha percatado todavía de que el crédito no es dinero. 


Saludos y felices fiestas para todos !


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2018)

Hola, Bohemian: Bueno, parece que el próximo año 2019 viene MUY DURO para TODOS, ya sea aquí en España (SÍ, en todo el país), en los Estados Unidos o en China. Quizás, muy pocos se salven de la "quema" que está por llegar. Y que ya está en tiempo presente en bastantes países emergentes.

Bohemian, es IMPOSIBLE "cuadrar" las cuentas públicas y, por lo tanto, NO generar un déficit que está más "maquillado" de lo que pueda pensar la mayoría. Eso es lo que impulsa a que el "chapapote" del crédito se extienda por toda la capa social, es decir desde el primer impulsor que es el Estado, seguido por el sector empresarial y luego por el "pueblo llano". Eso es lo que da lugar a lo que conocemos como continuar con la "patada adelante"... hasta que NO haya NADA más que "patear". Y entonces será el "sálvese quien pueda".

Detrás de todo esto subyace un Sistema socio-político TOTALMENTE CARCOMIDO, de arriba a abajo y de abajo a arriba. Un buen ejemplo lo tenemos en nuestro país donde están primando las "guerras patrias" sin tener en consideración lo que se está viendo venir a nivel económico GLOBAL. Eso que ES lo realmente IMPORTANTE nos va a coger de nuevo en "bragas" como ya sucedió en el 2008 y es que la gente tiene la memoria muy floja y "olvidadiza"... Es una cuestión cultural ya "enfermiza" la que se ha instalado en España y también en el Occidente "desarrollado".

Efectivamente, la gente NO tiene NI pajolera idea de lo que es el "dinero" REAL ni tampoco tiene el menor interés en saberlo, puesto que ya tiene bastante con estar todo el tiempo disponible pegado a las redes "sociales". Ese mal ha sido promovido desde el "aparato" económico, es decir los que "cortan el bacalao", y ejecutado por los distintos Gobiernos que no dejan de ser unos simples títeres. Luego también tenemos un "Populismo" exacerbado a nivel mundial que está aupando políticas que a la larga suelen ser desastrosas y eso lo podremos comprobar en muy pocos años, ya que los "síntomas" empiezan a ser más que evidentes.

Ciertamente, hay cuestiones que por mera "supervivencia" deberían abordarse de forma urgente y me estoy refiriendo al problema de la inmigración masiva, pero también a la necesidad de modificar un modelo económico-financiero que NO FUNCIONA. Esto es lo que está conduciendo a un "extremismo" en la Sociedad que está justificado, pero que posiblemente esté siendo utilizado por auténticos "vendedores de humo". Y eso suele NO conducir a NINGÚN LADO.

Volviendo a la concepción de lo que es el "dinero" REAL, quizás sean los auténticos liberales los que más claro lo han tenido y cualquier lo percibe al leer a los primeros, como por ejemplo fueron los fundadores de los Estados Unidos. Como ya sabéis es la cuestión "ideológica" la que me mantiene lejano de esa tendencia socio-política, pero eso no quita para que reconozca algo que es evidente y sigue presente en los liberales estadounidenses actuales. Los "otros" liberales pertenecientes a la esfera occidental "desarrollada" son meras caricaturas y poco más. Viendo lo que postulan y luego hacen sobran más comentarios sobre esta cuestión.

Y respecto al sector inmobiliario está más que SOBRECALENTADO en buena parte del mundo. Obviamente también en España, donde las grúas hace ya unos pocos años que no paran de funcionar, pero la situación es más dramática en países como Canadá y Australia, aunque ya te digo, Bohemian, que empieza a ser un gran problema en todo el Occidente "desarrollado". Vamos, que de lo que nos dice la Historia NO se aprende, pero claro esto se entiende todavía más si tenemos en cuenta que hoy en día casi nadie la lee... ¡Para qué! ¡"Animalitos"!

En cualquier caso, Bohemian, te agradezco que te hayas explayado y así hemos podido debatir amigablemente durante un rato. Y te animo a seguir con tus actuales "percepciones", que estarán equivocadas o no, pero son las TUYAS y eso es lo verdaderamente IMPORTANTE.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un muy interesante artículo y que enlaza en parte con mi comentario de ayer...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...idos-acabara-finalmente-con-su-insano-imperio

Saludos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Dic 2018)

Oro	1.270,00	+11,90	+0,95%	

Feliz Navidad!


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2018)

Hola, BigTwo: Tenemos tiempo de aquí al 2020 para ver nuevos máximos en el Oro y eso lo escribí hace ya algunos años. Sigo pensando igual, aunque a corto plazo es previsible que el Oro recorte algo y las Bolsas suban un poco, al menos para "maquillar" lo que ha sido un año más que DESASTROSO y parece que el próximo 2019 NO lo va a hacer mejor, más bien al contrario...

Saludos.


----------



## CaraCortada (25 Dic 2018)

https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/300157-expertos-mercado-bajista-empeorar

A partir del min 9.30 sobre manipulación precio metales


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy interesante este artículo...

It's Not Just A Trade War; And It's Not Just China... | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Dic 2018)

buenos días

la plata con ganas de romper resistencias,,,,

dejo este video a modo resumen de cosas explicadas por aquí ,, esta currado y con mucha información en 30 minutos

Top 10 Reasons I Buy Gold & Silver - (FULL VERSION) Mike Maloney - YouTube

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2018)

Hola, timi: ¿Romper resistencias? Pues anda que NO quedan la "leche" por delante en la Plata... Ahora mismo, estaría intentando dejar atrás la primera, dentro de la tendencia bajista en la que se encuentra. La próxima resistencia, si supera la actual, estaría en los entornos de los $16,694 y llegando ahí todavía seguiría produciendo "sinsabores" a los más "plateros"...

Mi "precio objetivo" todavía queda MUY LEJANO, así que NO suelo seguir mucho la cotización de la Plata. Lo único positivo que tiene en estos momentos es que los coleccionistas podemos comprar Premium más barato de lo habitual.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Dic 2018)

y después de 16,694 que resistencia tiene ?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2018)

Hola, timi: Luego vendrían los $18,439 y, posteriormente, los $20,312. Perooooo para hablar de un cambio de tendencia, y pasar a claramente ALCISTA, la Plata tendría que superar los $23,463...

Así que ya ves lo que le queda por delante... De momento, parece que hoy está superando la primera resistencia y eso ya es algo después de tanto tiempo con el precio deprimido y más viendo la que está cayendo en las Materias Primas. Parece que en la Plata se esté valorando su aspecto monetario.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Dic 2018)

un par de curiosidades navideñas:

1. Yo que pensaba que la crisopeya era algo de la tradición hermética ya abandonado, pues parece que no, unos investigadores chinos han transformado el cobre en un nuevo material casi idéntico al oro, 
Breakthrough: Chinese Scientists Turn Copper Into 'Gold' | Zero Hedge 

2. Mattis fuera y Blackwater de vuelta, sobre un posible gran giro en la privatización de las guerras usanas. 

Mattis Is Out, And Blackwater Is Back: "We Are Coming" | Zero Hedge


----------



## Bohemian (27 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, timi: Luego vendrían los $18,439 y, posteriormente, los $20,312. Perooooo para hablar de un cambio de tendencia, y pasar a claramente ALCISTA, la Plata tendría que superar los $23,463...
> 
> Así que ya ves lo que le queda por delante... De momento, parece que hoy está superando la primera resistencia y eso ya es algo después de tanto tiempo con el precio deprimido y más viendo la que está cayendo en las Materias Primas. Parece que en la Plata se esté valorando su aspecto monetario.
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, en 2011 superó los 48$ por onza, crees que llegará a ese precio en breves? ¿Digamos que mediante el incremento de dinero crediticio (QE) podría subir los índices de la plata? ¿La devaluación del crédito puede dar una apreciación al oro/plata? ¿Por qué la gente no compra sabiendo ésto de antemano? ¿Creen que ahorrar es ahorrar "dinero" artificial? Sigue habiendo demasiada desinformación a nivel de economía personal y es por ello que pecamos de inútiles en ciertos casos. Pero yo llevo ahorrando dinero "FIAT" para comprar dinero real desde que me metí por el hilo, en mi caso plata, pero probablemente haga alguna compra de oro. 

El sistema es ya per se basado en deudas bastantes importantes y eso nos hace ser más esclavos de ello, pero también por temas filosóficos tales como que la sociedad se ha vuelto hedonista, simplista e inútil. Con lo cuál, tiene todo el aliño para que un sistema en base a deuda sea cualificado como positivo por ciertas personas en la praxeología.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2018 at 11:04 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> un par de curiosidades navideñas:
> 
> 1. Yo que pensaba que la crisopeya era algo de la tradición hermética ya abandonado, pues parece que no, unos investigadores chinos han transformado el cobre en un nuevo material casi idéntico al oro,
> Breakthrough: Chinese Scientists Turn Copper Into 'Gold' | Zero Hedge
> ...



Pero no es oro, digamos que es pseudoro :XX:


----------



## FranMen (27 Dic 2018)

Y por fin un dirigente lo dijo: Yellen advierte de que hay agujeros gigantescos

Feliz año nuevo a tod@s y conservar (incrementar si se puede) los euros/onzas


----------



## kikepm (27 Dic 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Y por fin un dirigente lo dijo: Yellen advierte de que hay agujeros gigantescos




Que flipados los banqueros centrales, así que la liquidez infinita y los tipos cero no tienen nada que ver, el problema es la desregulación.

Como si todo el jodido sistema bancario no fuera una gigantesca estructura de intervención permanente, tipos nulos, controles de precios, leyes de curso forzoso, emisión monopolística, privilegios bancarios y demás barbaridades.

Si aún tendremos que aguantar oir que la culpa es del laissez faire.


Pero claro, ella, como todos los demás, solo pasaba por allí.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2018)

Hola, Bohemian: Ahora mismo es muy difícil predecir lo que pueda hacer la Plata en el corto y medio plazo. A largo y tampoco sabría decir cuándo, NO tengo la menor duda, pero claro esa NO es la respuesta que desearías leer. 

En estos momentos, Bohemian, están TODOS los activos en la "cuerda floja" y, quizás, el que menos el Oro, pero es lo lógico cuando se viven situaciones como la actual. Y aún así todavía NO ha "explotado" como debiera haberlo hecho ya y de eso hace meses... Sea porque está manipulado, sea porque la comunidad "inversora" pasa o por las causas que sean, pero es lo que hay...

Para ceñirme más a lo que preguntas, y dentro de la más pura Prospectiva, la Plata podría hacer lo mismo que en el 2011 si se produce un Caos económico-financiero, y especialmente si se diera éste último, pero está claro que el Sistema intentará lo que haga falta para NO llegar ahí... Entre otras cosas, porque entonces podría darse una situación de NO RETORNO y el Caos podría ampliarse de una forma que casi NADIE desea, al menos la mayoría de los que nos movemos por este hilo.

Mi personal recomendación en estos momentos es alejarse completamente de los activos financieros "clásicos" y favorecer la Despensa, Medicamentos y aquellas cosas que nos puedan ser útiles y necesarias. Luego, si queremos tener algo más en el tema "monetario", lo mejor es cambiar "papel" por MPs, aunque primando el Oro... Todos sabéis que yo soy muy "platero", perooooo ahora mismo TODO se ve demasiado NEGRO y es mejor "asegurar" un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Desde luego, buena pregunta la de Moisés Romero...

- "¿Qué harán los bancos centrales con casi toda la munición consumida?" | Investing.com

La verdad es que uno lo ve igual de NEGRO... así que mejor olvidarse de la Bolsa, los Bonos y demás "historietas" de la ingeniería financiera actual. Lo que estamos viendo estos días alrededor de todo esto es más propio de es un puto Casino y éste el día que "reviente" -que lo hará- dejará desnudo a más de uno...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Dic 2018)

It may sound trite and repetitive but ... ""La gran reversión en puertas, el oro bajará con fuerza en breve" - Sigo a corto, de momento perdiendo un 15% pero ya está cerca la gran caída!!!!!

Pero el motivo de mi post es otro, mis amigos hoy comentan una frase que no entiendo y siendo platero seguro que puedes conocer las razones:


""""Puede haber una desconexión entre el papel y los precios físicos en el futuro si hubiera una escasez de un metal precioso (es poco probable que lo veamos en el oro, *pero la plata es una historia diferente*), ... """

¡¡¡pero la plata es una historia diferente!!! 

Qué razones: Usos industriales de la plata, mayor acumulación de plata respecto del oro como refugio de valor, ... 

Fernando: ¿Puede ser? Y en caso de serlo ¿cual sería el porqué ?


----------



## Quemado (28 Dic 2018)

Hablando de la plata. Me crucé con este artículo sobre el uso de metales en la fabricación de placas solares fotovoltaicas.

We Might Not Have Enough Materials for All the Solar Panels and Wind Turbines We Need

Por supuesto, estas cosas no hay que creérselas a pies juntillas (veinte o treinta años son muchos años), pero es lógico que exista una presión sobre estos metales si aumenta la producción de fotovoltaicas. Otra cosa es que si el precio sube, sea más rentable para las mineras empezar a invertir en esos metales y que el aumento de producción contenga el precio.

Edit: Enlace al estudio mencionado en el artículo.

Metal Demand for Renewable Electricity Generation in the Netherlands


----------



## timi (28 Dic 2018)

igual ya conocéis el enlace 
traduzco la presentación:

El dinero real es oro y plata. El papel moneda solo comenzó a tener valor porque solía estar respaldado por oro hace varias décadas. Ahora está respaldado por nada excepto el engaño masivo y la geopolítica. 

Desde el colapso económico de 2008, los bancos centrales de todo el mundo han tenido una sobredosis de estímulos financieros e impresión de dinero de la nada . Han suprimido artificialmente los precios del oro y la plata para mantener la ilusión del dólar. 

El 19 de abril de 2016, China cerró la muerte del dólar al lanzar su propio precio de oro. Por primera vez en la historia moderna, ahora hay dos precios del oro, uno en el yuan chino y el otro en el dólar moribundo.

Si Occidente aumentara el precio del oro, mataría al dólar por completo, ya que instigaría prematuramente a la inevitable madre de todos los pánicos de refugio seguro. 

Si el este subiera el precio del oro, agotaría las reservas de oro del oeste debido al arbitraje . Esto expondría el mercado de oro falso de Occidente y mataría al dólar. Hacer esto de manera prematura significa que el Este ya no podría comprar oro por sí mismos a precios muy subvalorados por su dominio monetario posterior al colapso. 

El final del juego final es que el precio del oro se dispara y el dólar colapsa permanentemente junto con el sistema bancario global y la sociedad moderna como la conocemos. El viernes negro será todos los días, ya que las masas se matan entre sí por un hoyo de melocotón. Esto seguramente ocurrirá en cualquier momento entre ahora y el final de 2018.

No lo creas? Lo descubriremos pronto.

Did The System Collapse?


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: Para una mejor comprensión sobre lo que preguntas te dejo enlazada la entrevista que el pasado año le realizó Guillermo Barba a David Morgan y que es uno de los principales especialistas en esto de la Plata. La entrevista es tan actual ahora como en aquel entonces...

» La plata va hacia máximos jamás vistos

Charizato21, ¿por qué crees que veo a la Plata como "caballo ganador" en el muy largo plazo? Por algunas de las razones ahí apuntadas, especialmente por un posible Peak en pocas décadas...

Evidentemente, NO creo que se diera una extinción total, pero cuándo ésta se estuviera considerando, el precio de la Plata acabaría siendo prohibitivo. Está también muy claro que la Industria que la precisa tendría que buscar un sustituto, aunque fuera de menor calidad, pero existe algo llamado "transición" entre períodos de tiempo y ello podría llevar a la Plata a unos precios que ahora nos parecerían de pura Ciencia Ficción...

También cabe la posibilidad, como apunta David Morgan, que la Plata vuelva a tener el peso monetario que tuvo en el pasado... Un pasado de milenios, NO olvidemos este punto más que importante y obviado hoy en día por la "fantasía" financiera en la que está inmerso nuestro mundo actual. 

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Dic 2018)

Hay que hacer un fondo en Patreon y cederle a Charitazo el 1% de nuestras ganancias para que siga pronosticando más a menudo. 

Es el mejor contrarian que conozco: no lo he visto acertar nunca.


----------



## safiboss (28 Dic 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> It may sound trite and repetitive but ... ""La gran reversión en puertas, el oro bajará con fuerza en breve" - Sigo a corto, de momento perdiendo un 15% pero ya está cerca la gran caída!!!!!
> 
> Pero el motivo de mi post es otro, mis amigos hoy comentan una frase que no entiendo y siendo platero seguro que puedes conocer las razones:
> 
> ...



¿Como puedes palmar el 15% en el oro si no se ha movido eso?¿Estas apalancado?

Yo el oro lo veo para arriba espero no equivocarme pero al menos hasta que se aclare lo del Brexit en el corto plazo solo veo que vaya a subir.

Por cierto, estos días esto mirando la correlación entre petroleo y oro y estoy viendo cosas interesantes. ¿ Alguien más se ha fijado?


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Dic 2018)

safiboss dijo:


> ¿Como puedes palmar el 15% en el oro si no se ha movido eso?¿Estas apalancado?
> 
> Yo el oro lo veo para arriba espero no equivocarme pero al menos hasta que se aclare lo del Brexit en el corto plazo solo veo que vaya a subir.
> 
> Por cierto, estos días esto mirando la correlación entre petroleo y oro y estoy viendo cosas interesantes. ¿ Alguien más se ha fijado?



¿Como que no se ha movido eso?

Se ha movido,pero para arriba. Más de 100 dólares desde Agosto.


----------



## timi (28 Dic 2018)

safiboss dijo:


> ¿Como puedes palmar el 15% en el oro si no se ha movido eso?¿Estas apalancado?
> 
> Yo el oro lo veo para arriba espero no equivocarme pero al menos hasta que se aclare lo del Brexit en el corto plazo solo veo que vaya a subir.
> 
> Por cierto, *estos días esto mirando la correlación entre petroleo y oro y estoy viendo cosas interesantes*. ¿ Alguien más se ha fijado?




interesante ,, danos mas detalles,,,,

yo el pronostico lo veo igual , tanto en plata como en oro , otra cosa es que en 15 o 30 días tire para atrás lo andado y le tengamos que dar la razón a charizato.

dejo este enlace

Access to this page has been denied.

no sera que ag podría estar preparando la compra de alguna minera fuera de México....?? :X


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Dic 2018)

safiboss dijo:


> ¿Como puedes palmar el 15% en el oro si no se ha movido eso?¿Estas apalancado?
> 
> Yo el oro lo veo para arriba espero no equivocarme pero al menos hasta que se aclare lo del Brexit en el corto plazo solo veo que vaya a subir.
> 
> Por cierto, estos días esto mirando la correlación entre petroleo y oro y estoy viendo cosas interesantes. ¿ Alguien más se ha fijado?



Apalancado en mineras junior, Direxion Daily Gold Miners Index Bear 3X, DUST

Caerá y con fuerza, en breve, las razones muchas ...aquí algunas:

Bajo rendimiento de mineras respecto de la subida.
Se acabó el doble pánico, el desatado por panocha desconfiando de Powell - FED y la reunión urgentede Mnuchin con los amos de la impresora. 
El Dólar ha tocado fondo, perspectiva alcista. 
Las acciones han tocado fondo ... de momento
Llegaran en breve el fin de cierre actual del gobierno usano
etc etc

Caerá con fuerza para después iniciar la subida que todos esperamos, pero de momento se avista la gran caída

También hablan de súbida pero más adelante

En relación a la decisión de la FED, Powell , publican hoy en abierto que es un cambio positivo para el mercado del oro. Fed menos agresiva significa apoyo más débil para el dólar. Si se añade la posibilidad de que el BCE suba sus tasas de interés en la segunda mitad de 2019, que el oro podría tener mejor desempeño en 2019 

Can Gold Swim in a Crosscurrent? :: The Market Oracle ::


----------



## Orooo (29 Dic 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Hay que hacer un fondo en Patreon y cederle a Charitazo el 1% de nuestras ganancias para que siga pronosticando más a menudo.
> 
> Es el mejor contrarian que conozco: no lo he visto acertar nunca.




Y piensa que es igual de dificil y tiene el mismo merito que acertar siempre


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# safiboss: Bueno, es sabido que en este hilo suelo tocar de tanto en tanto el ratio Oro vs Petróleo y te diré que en estos momentos se encuentra en 28,44... Bien, los anteriores máximos de Febrero del 2016 se establecieron en los 33,24 y, en mi opinión, va camino de volver a tocarlos y, muy posiblemente, de rebasarlos. ¡Ojo! a esto que comento.

# Kovaliov: En UNA SOLA ocasión Charizato21 acertó en sus pronósticos y SÍ, tanto paketazo como yo, le hubiéramos dado algo por sus predicciones cuando nos dedicábamos a eso de la especulación financiera, puesto que como bien dices es el "contrarian" más... En fin, que es un auténtico DESASTRE.

# Charizato21: Hubieras ganado mucha "pasta" si hubieras apostado por cualquiera de las tres "oreras" que recomendé en un más que reciente artículo que publiqué en mí Blog de Rankia. Y podrás comprobar cómo algunos lo hacemos mucho mejor que los "Solares" en nuestros pronósticos. Ahora ando alejado de este tema, ya que estoy enfrascado en un trabajo prospectivo para el próximo año y que entiendo va a ser harto complicado.

Por otro lado, voy a comentar algo en relación a lo que dices:

- Es posible que las mineras de MPs se frenen en su subida y que ha sido bastante vertical, pero también eran el sector bursátil más deprimido y era lógico que parte del dinero que salía de otros activos fuera hacia ahí. Esa toma de posición por parte de grandes Fondos de Inversión se comentó por aquí, como bien recordarán los más habituales en el seguimiento de este hilo.

- De todas formas, una vez llegue la GRAN CAÍDA y se haga un suelo "creíble", las mineras de MPs van a ser de los activos más demandados.

- Yo NO veo por ningún lado que las Bolsas se hayan estabilizado... Quizás, y sólo quizás, al principio de año tiren para arriba, pero desde luego NO tengo NADA claro que vaya a ser así y menos que tenga prolongación en el tiempo. Como comenté en su momento, NO parece que ahora haya que estar metido en activos de riesgo, ni muchísimo menos, pero allá cada cual con sus "dineros"...

- No sé de dónde sacas eso de que el USD ha tocado fondo. Mira, hace poco hice un trabajo, también en mi Blog de Rankia, donde demostraba que los inversores extranjeros han dejado de comprarlo y es prácticamente adquirido en su casi totalidad por los estadounidenses.

- ¿Tienes una mera idea de la salida de Fondos en USD sacados por los extranjeros de los EE.UU.? Bien, te despejo la duda: en Diciembre se alcanzó una cifra NO vista NUNCA...

- ¿Has pensado en lo que le puede suceder al USD cuando pasen los efectos de la Reforma fiscal de Trump? NO todo dura para siempre...

- A estas alturas, y con todo lo que está pasando en el mundo, el USD tendría que estar mucho más alto y NO lo está... ¿Por qué? Sencillo: DESCONFIANZA... ¿O por qué crees que está subiendo el Oro sin hacer caso de las subidas de las tasas de interés en los EE.UU.?

- Con todo esto, NO quiero decir que el USD no pueda subir algo más, pero su reinado del último período empezará a declinar a lo largo del próximo año. O eso es lo que pienso en estos momentos.

Y, para finalizar, el Oro tiene por delante un 2019 que parece va a ser muy brillante y esperemos que en ese hipotético camino le acompañe también la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (29 Dic 2018)

Buenos dias
charizato es nuestro etf inverso particular ,,, no te enfades charizato , pero es lo que hay.....

si el oro sube en 2019 , que yo también lo creo , la plata le tiene que acompañar si o si , el % en que suba la dejo a la imaginación de cada uno
la proporción oro/plata esta muy alta , de las mas altas de la historia ,, corregidme si me equivoco , aumentar esta proporción seria para comprar físico a crédito y sin mirar atrás ,,, , siempre que charizato lo desaconsejara::

tenemos señales de esto por todas partes , y eso agudiza la imaginación de todos los pronosticadores



Spoiler



Bad Request



nunca he tenido mas claro que es momento de actuar como los chinos ,,, utilizar el fiat sobrante para comprar físico y que dure el invento muchos años , que sino tendremos que poner las cartas sobre la mesa y descubrir quien tiene mejor mano y quien va de farol ,,,,, imagino que esta secuencia la tenéis vista de las películas del oeste ,, el que ha perdido , tira la mesa , desenfunda y no queda ni el apuntador.

no es el oro el que sube , es el dólar que se va a la mierda ,,, otra cosa es que esto pueda durar meses , años o alguna década , pero por si acaso , el revolver a mano y pocas fichas sobre la mesa ,,,, por si la tiran los que van de farol.


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Dic 2018)

Mis comentarios que reconozco con humildad que son replicas pueblerinas de mis idealizados Solares, se circunscriben al corto plazo, semanas a lo sumo un par de meses.

En relación al fondo USD hacen referencia por tanto a ese corto o cortísimo plazo; los solares no están en el ajo y parten básicamente de un análisis técnico de patrones. Esto escribían ayer:

""" El índice de USD parece haber formado un doble fondo a muy corto plazo, principalmente por debajo del promedio móvil de 50 días. Eso es exactamente lo que ocurrió en abril , justo antes de la mayor alza. Los últimos meses del desempeño del USD son similares en forma al fondo que se formó en la primera mitad de este año y que terminó en abril"""

....

Aprovecho para hacer una nueva llamada a LPMCL a ver si se prestara a volver a ponernos los gráficos del magnifico post 900, pero para este mes de diciembre; considero que ahí estaría la clave 

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro VI

Explicación posterior de LPCM del asunto:
"Si UK Import>Export significaría, básicamente, entradas de físico en los ETFs (podríamos hablar largo y tendido sobre el matiz “físico” pero sigamos). Hay demanda privada, retail, fondos de inversión etc…. El metal suele estar en ciclo alcista. 

Si UK Import<Export (déficit metal) ETFs y probablemente “alguien más” al que le retuercen el brazo, sueltan oro. Como ves en el último grafico (las 93,7TO importaciones suizas de oro provenientes de UK) ""

Esos gráficos para el mes de diciembre, pueden ser la clave del corto plazo, si es estamos ya en periodo de subida o aún le quedan unos meses de recorrido Solar, a la baja, de reversión ...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# timi: Por regla general, los "metaleros" son contrarios a poseer Deuda y, por lo tanto, NO compraríamos FÍSICO a crédito... Bueno, al menos la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí. Para el "papel" hay otras opciones.

# Charizato21: Tus "Solares" me parece que NO atinan mucho en los últimos tiempos y mira que esta gente era buena en el pasado...

Qué quieres que te diga sobre su análisis del USD... Lo que se observa es un potencial H-C-H a falta de confirmar y esto se anularía si se superasen los últimos máximos situados en torno a los 101,539 del Índice del Dólar. Por tanto, de momento, me quedo con mi análisis.

Saludos.


----------



## Delco (29 Dic 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> It may sound trite and repetitive but ... ""La gran reversión en puertas, el oro bajará con fuerza en breve" - Sigo a corto, de momento perdiendo un 15% pero ya está cerca la gran caída!!!!!



Yo pensaba igual a principio de mes, menos mal que metiendo cortos para subir el precio medio y con las pequeñas correctiones + lo de la FED he podido salvar bastante los muebles. Ahora que el oro parece superar la resistencia de 1280 ya no se que pensar. ::


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Reseteo monetario: Filipinas está listo para reactivar su banco central respaldado con activos físicos
> 
> 
> Tenemos 400,000 toneladas métricas de oro en custodia
> ...



Llamándose Tiburcio tiene números para la duda.

News in brief - Telegraph

Parece ser un fake, por ahí hay multitud de noticias con las condenas a este personaje.


----------



## Vilux (29 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tenemos 400,000 toneladas métricas de oro en custodia



Perdona pero vives fuera de la realidad, la cifra es absurda.


----------



## Corcho (29 Dic 2018)

Delco dijo:


> Yo pensaba igual a principio de mes, menos mal que metiendo cortos para subir el precio medio y con las pequeñas correctiones + lo de la FED he podido salvar bastante los muebles. Ahora que el oro parece superar la resistencia de 1280 ya no se que pensar. ::



Joder! Que estaba planteandome empezar a comprar oro y leo esto!
Por qué dices que va a caer? Como, cuando cuenta! jaja


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2018)

Hola, Delco: NO creo que sea momento de "jugar" a cortos y largos en prácticamente ningún activo. Existe demasiada volatilidad.

En el caso del Oro NO descarto alguna corrección puntual dentro de la tendencia alcista que emprendió "contra natura", es decir cuando empezó a subir al mismo tiempo que lo hacían las tasas de interés en los EE.UU.

Realmente, creo que pequeñas correcciones aparte se dirige a probar la auténtica resistencia que tiene por delante: los $1351,60... y cuya caída espero no se demore en demasía, aunque para los que vamos sin plazo, pues NI FU NI FA...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (29 Dic 2018)

Fernando , cuales son las resistencias que tenemos por delante del oro?

gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2018)

Hola, timi: Existe una resistencia muy fuerte donde he apuntado, es decir los $1351,60... Más allá volverá e encontrar otra fortísima resistencia en la zona comprendida entre los $1396.10 y los $1421,10... El día que supere ésta última cota es previsible que se vaya a los entornos de los $1594,80. Luego, más adelante hay otras resistencias, pero ahora mismo están lejos y NO tiene sentido hablar de ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (29 Dic 2018)

Joer, el hilo con 3 estrellas, para flipar. O hay mucho mamón ocioso o el sistema lanza a sus perros cibernéticos para restar credibilidad al hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2018)

Hola, kikepm: Es sencillo de explicar: en la última "Crisis" del hilo, 4 PERROS aprovecharon para puntuar de forma muy baja. Bueno, los que no estén de acuerdo ya saben lo que tienen que hacer y sino no pasa NADA... Esos PERROS seguirán teniendo "medicina" por aquí para ir "purgandose"...

Además, para que se JODAN, el ritmo de visitas en el hilo sigue siendo MUY ALTO...

Saludos.


----------



## Delco (29 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Delco: NO creo que sea momento de "jugar" a cortos y largos en prácticamente ningún activo. Existe demasiada volatilidad.



La volatilidad te nutre si usas CFDs.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2018)

Hola, Delco: Es tu opinión... respetable desde luego, pero que NO comparto. Los CFDs los conozco muy bien y sirven para "nutrir" a los Brokers. Y para el resto pueden "nutrir" y también DESNUTRIR (sin comillas). Está demostrado que es uno de los "instrumentos" financieros que más pérdidas ocasionan.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (29 Dic 2018)

*dar gracias*

como aun no tengo el botón de dar gracias te las doy por aquí (magnifico)



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # safiboss: Bueno, es sabido que en este hilo suelo tocar de tanto en tanto el ratio Oro vs Petróleo y te diré que en estos momentos se encuentra en 28,44... Bien, los anteriores máximos de Febrero del 2016 se establecieron en los 33,24 y, en mi opinión, va camino de volver a tocarlos y, muy posiblemente, de rebasarlos. ¡Ojo! a esto que comento.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2018)

Y dejo esto para que lo tengáis en cuenta...

El trasfondo de esta fase correctiva recuerda al del crash de 1987 | Investing.com

NO estoy de acuerdo con la totalidad del artículo, pero lo del "trasfondo" me gusta, lo "compro"...

Saludos.


----------



## Delco (30 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Delco: Es tu opinión... respetable desde luego, pero que NO comparto. Los CFDs los conozco muy bien y sirven para "nutrir" a los Brokers. Y para el resto pueden "nutrir" y también DESNUTRIR (sin comillas). Está demostrado que es uno de los "instrumentos" financieros que más pérdidas ocasionan.
> 
> Saludos.



Depende del tipo de broker, si es un Market Maker entonces SI, date por jodido, porque la casa juega contra tus posiciones siempre y además en su terreno, tal como me pasó cuando me inicié en el mundo de la bolsa hace unos años con Plus500 :: 

En el broker que estoy ahora es ECN y bastante contento la verdad, de momento no me da para vivir pero tampoco voy en perdidas. Yo pienso que lo de que la mayor parte de gente pierde dinero con CFD's es porque es gente con 0 conocimiento no solo ya de bolsa si no de estrategia -ojo, yo no soy un experto ni mucho menos- y que meten dinero en esos productos igual que lo harían en una ruleta o en una máquina tragaperras o en las famosas opciones binarias. 

Como he dicho, no soy ningún experto, pero algo he tenido que hacer bien si a principio de mes pensaba que iba a bajar, y pese a que la tendencia parece alcista, he ganado (poco, pero al menos no me he ido a la puta) aun estando en contra de la tendencia y eso no se puede lograr si no es habiéndote mirado hasta la saciedad los movimientos de X valor, y haberlos comprendido. 

De todas maneras aquí estamos para compartir opiniones, si bien es cierto que cada uno debe tener al final un criterio propio, yo me mojé abriendo cortos en 1240 para días después ver como subía a ~1250 para luego volverse hasta los ~1230 (que acabé en verde) y dias despues cuando volvía a bordear los ~1250 volví a abrir cortos y fue lo de la FED asi que tracatrá  Luego me fui de viaje y hasta ahora que he vuelto que estoy sin saber que hacer.

Por cierto, quizás charizato diga que espera que baje por el Cup (de Cup & Handle) que se está formando en el diario del XAUUSD, aunque un tiempo atras en 2015 ya hizo algo parecido y luego rompió hacia arriba, recordad niños, el mercado mueve los indicadores y no al revés (esto que parece algo tan simple me ha costado aprenderlo).

PD: Otro día os contaré como abri cortos con el SPX en 2760 y viendo que aquello subía me entro la congoja y cerré con perdidas para luego un dia o dos mas tarde bajar hasta los ~2580, *pa' llorar*.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Delco: Piensa que el objetivo de este hilo es, básicamente, dar a conocer información "alternativa" y NO demasiado "disipada". Obviamente, también debatir, compartir experiencias, opiniones, etc. Es decir, que por aquí NADIE tiene la "varita mágica", para entendernos...

Que a tí te vaya bien con los CFDs NO desvirtúa para NADA lo que te comenté en relación a ellos. Has de tener en cuenta que por aquí escriben personas con una muy amplia experiencia en los mercados. Por ejemplo, la mía tiene unas cuantas décadas, así que algo tengo que saber... Y también me avalan los múltiples aciertos que he tenido en mis pronósticos en este hilo y que están ahí para poder comprobarlos. Quizás, como casi todos, NO atino en el "timing", pero SÍ en el "resultante" final.

De todas formas, aunque tengo alguna posición en el mercado, me dedico más bien a observarlo y, desde luego, no voy a entrar en el "juego" que tienen organizado alrededor del mismo. NO es de recibo que el Dow Jones suba más de 1000 puntos en un día y al siguiente el Ibex-35 se vaya casi un 2% abajo... Resumiendo: que vayan a tomar el pelo a SU PUTA MADRE. A mí, desde luego, va a ser que NO...

Y, en lo personal, prefería los Futuros a los CFDs y también las clásicas acciones sin la operativa de derivados por enmedio. Además, casi siempre fuí un "fundamentalista", pero claro los tiempos han cambiado y ahora se prefiere "jugar" a "invertir" en la Bolsa.

Bueno, dejo el tema y, como siempre digo, que cada cual haga lo que le parezca con sus "dineros". A mí me ha dado por comprar MPs FÍSICOS y cada vez lo tengo más claro, independientemente de lo que diga la cotización de los mismos...

Y os dejo este artículo que gustará a los más "oreros"...

Main St. Bullish On Gold; One-Third See Prices Above $1,500 In 2019 | Kitco News

Por último, aprovecho la ocasión para desearos a todos un Feliz Año 2019.

Saludos.


----------



## el tibio (30 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Reseteo monetario: Filipinas está listo para reactivar su banco central respaldado con activos físicos
> 
> 
> Tenemos 400,000 toneladas métricas de oro en custodia
> ...



Aquí se explica lo absurdo del timo del reseteo

Los timos del reseteo monetario: las preferentes espirituales - Rankia


----------



## timi (30 Dic 2018)

Vuelvo a estar por aquí

dejo esto

Overflowing With Excess Inventory, US Companies Turn To Truck Trailers | Zero Hedge

no se les ocurre nada mas que alquilar camiones para poner el exceso de stock

de lo que se deduce que los que tienen que comprar no compran y que los que tiene que vender no venden

Goldman Slashes US Growth Forecast, Now Sees Just 1.2 Rate Hikes In 2019 | Zero Hedge

no si al final le tendrán que dar la razón al panochas con el tema de la subida de tipos

y luego el tema de cerrar el gobierno , que mas que una alarma ya es mas una tradición de los últimos presidentes.

no podemos empezar el nuevo año con mas incógnitas sobre la mesa

feliz año a todos ,,, me voy a visitar la pagina de necho


----------



## Edmundo Dantés (30 Dic 2018)

Parece que es hora de volver... y estar en estado aureo para el próximo 2019


----------



## Charizato21 (30 Dic 2018)

Curiosidad publicada ayer: Antonio Turiel en relación a la posible extrema volatilidad en el precio del petróleo provocado por la ineslaticidad en la la producción:

“En el año 2008 llegó a ser del 0,05% es decir que había incrementar un 20% el precio del barril para que se aumentase la producción un 1%. Este efecto hace que pequeños incrementos en la demanda supongan grandes subidas de precio y pequeñas bajadas de la demanda impliquenn grandes bajadas de precios. Podría llegar un año a estar a 20$ y 120$, algo parecido ya pasó en el año 2008”

Antonio Turiel y Rafael Íñiguez. Conduce Juan Carlos Barba.
A partir del minuto 49,30 Precio del Petróleo ¿hacia dónde evolucionará en los próximos meses?

'''''---> El diésel a debate - Radioactividad en Radioactividad en mp3(29/12 a las 21:48:42) 01:07:37 31090301 - iVoox


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Actividad del sector industrial de China cae por primera vez en 2 años y medio: PMI oficial Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (31 Dic 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Actividad del sector industrial de China cae por primera vez en 2 años y medio: PMI oficial Por Reuters
> 
> Saludos.



¿Problemas de stocks? ¿Han decidido países occidentales dejar de comprar barato o es que se ha encarecido los precios en China? ¿Quién viene pisando fuerte este próximo año? ¿La India? Al menos parece ser que por su alto índice de natalidad debe ser un país competente contra China, es más, diría que tienen un conflicto aún abierto por una zona que está siempre asediada por chinos.

Saludos, buena entrada de año


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2018)

Hola, Bohemian: Obtendrás una buena respuesta si le echas un ojo a lo que han hecho este año las Bolsas Chinas de Shanghái y Shenzen...

No hace mucho que leí que las pérdidas combinadas eran equivalentes a la capitalización de las Bolsas de Brasil, India y Rusia... O eso me pareció entender, pero vamos pocas dudas hay si se observan las abultadas pérdidas sufridas por las Bolsas chinas.

Es curioso como de esto NO se ha hablado en los massmierda...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Tres alternativas a Google que se instalan en un minuto y no trafican con tus datos

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2019)

a mi me sale la plata a 13,43 y el oro a 1110,88
pero igual la diferencia es por el "trallazo" que ha tenido hoy el euro /dolar a las 15:00 , que por cierto , pensaba que hoy estaba todo cerrado...


----------



## Delco (1 Ene 2019)

timi dijo:


> a mi me sale la plata a 13,43 y el oro a 1110,88
> pero igual la diferencia es por el "trallazo" que ha tenido hoy el euro /dolar a las 15:00 , que por cierto , pensaba que hoy estaba todo cerrado...



¿Dónde te sale el oro a ese precio? ::


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2019)

Precio de la plata hoy - Precios de la plata y cotización del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault

cuando lo he mirado era ese el precio ,, que no ahora ,, que coño pasa?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2019)

Al par EUR/USD le han dado a las 15:30 un buen meneo a la baja... La distorsión que estáis viendo hoy en el precio del Oro NO se debe al MP, sino a la Divisa.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2019)

alguien con resaca esta jugando con la maquinita ::::

Euro Dólar | Cambio Euro Dólar | Cotización Dólar | EUR USD


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2019)

Más espectacular es lo que se ha visto hoy a las 10:15 en el par EUR/CHF...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2019)

entonces no es un juego post farra , alguien esta haciendo mucho dinero con los mercados cerrados....


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2019)

NO, timi, es algo PROGRAMADO... Hoy el EUR ha sido utilizado para hacer "sangre" en su cruce contra las principales Divisas. Por ejemplo, para seguir: a las 15:45 en su cruce con el CAD...

Y los mercados de Divisas están hoy abiertos al igual que otros. NO todo va a ser Bolsa...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2019)

http://www.321gold.com/editorials/captainewave/captainewave122018/silver_daily.png

la plata con perspectiva favorable ....


----------



## Delco (1 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, timi, es algo PROGRAMADO... Hoy el EUR ha sido utilizado para hacer "sangre" en su cruce contra las principales Divisas. Por ejemplo, para seguir: a las 15:45 en su cruce con el CAD...
> 
> Y los mercados de Divisas están hoy abiertos al igual que otros. NO todo va a ser Bolsa...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no he visto que haya nada abierto hoy ienso:


----------



## paketazo (1 Ene 2019)

Cotizaciones divisas en tiempo real - Investing.com

Abiertos todo el día, y con una extraña volatilidad como han comentado los compañeros. 

Volatilidad que deja al descubierto el circo sustentado que pretenden que tomemos en serio. 

Un día... Que llegará... No podrán ya frenarlo... O quizá no quieran hacerlo. 

Feliz 2019...pase lo que pase


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2019)

Hola, Delco: Que NO te hayas enterado es otra cosa, pero han operado las Bolsas de Israel y Arabia Saudita... Los mercados de Divisas, Materias primas, Criptos, etc.

# paketazo: Hola, amigo. Me quedo con tu "pase lo que pase"... NO "pinta" bien, la verdad... este 2019 recién iniciado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Aquí tenéis el principal motivo de la apertura a la baja de las Bolsas...

La actividad de las fábricas en China cae en diciembre por primera vez en 19 meses Por Reuters

Y eso que los datos sean "reales"... algo más que dudoso, es decir que seguramente son peores, que ya conocemos la opacidad china...

Un buen motivo para añadir más Plata al "cofre"... Y las Bolsas para quienes "gusten" de ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (2 Ene 2019)

Dejo este vídeo de keith Neumeyer ,el fundador de first mining gold cop y first magestic. co.

GOLD, SILVER & CURRENCY CRISIS 2019 - YouTube

4 pinceladas del vídeo

La plata ha tenido un buen fin de año 2018 , ha arrancado con fuerza pero en enero ,febrero corregirá , para luego lanzarse.
Estamos repitiendo los pasos de los mp's del 2001 , 2002
La plata podría subir (no pone fecha) 10 veces y el oro 8 ,, eso se traducirá en algunas mineras con subidas de 10 a 20 veces su valor actual

lo ya comentado por aquí,,,, pero por ser quien es lo pongo

saludos


----------



## safiboss (2 Ene 2019)

Hoy la volatilidad ha sido curiosa....


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2019)

Hola, safiboss: Esa volatilidad que llevamos últimamente, que tampoco es algo que sólo esté sucediendo hoy, produce un PROFUNDO ASCO y se nota a la legua la MANIPULACIÓN DESCARADA que están realizando. Deben estar produciendo una buena SANGRÍA, especialmente entre los más "pezqueñines".

Algunos ya llevamos muchísimos años en esto de los mercados y ya hemos vivido esto y lo que acabará llegando, independientemente de lo que puedan decir "gurús", gestores y demás FAUNA "inversora".

Saludos.


----------



## safiboss (2 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, safiboss: Esa volatilidad que llevamos últimamente, que tampoco es algo que sólo esté sucediendo hoy, produce un PROFUNDO ASCO y se nota a la legua la MANIPULACIÓN DESCARADA que están realizando. Deben estar produciendo una buena SANGRÍA, especialmente entre los más "pezqueñines".
> 
> Algunos ya llevamos muchísimos años en esto de los mercados y ya hemos vivido esto y lo que acabará llegando, independientemente de lo que puedan decir "gurús", gestores y demás FAUNA "inversora".
> 
> Saludos.



La verdad que se me escapa el porque de esta volatilidad en el oro. No tiene sentido es un valor a largo plazo por lo que no me cuadra esas bajadas y subidas tan abruptas. En concreto la orden dada a las 19:48:43 es tan grande que me tiene intrigado. Justo después ha vuelto a subir el precio.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2019)

Hola, safiboss: No te "cuadra" ni a ti ni a nadie con dos dedos de frente, a no ser que contemples lo que sucede alrededor del Oro y la continua MANIPULACIÓN a la que está sometido de forma persistente. En condiciones "normales", con lo que ha sucedido en el mundo en la última década, debería estar bastante más arriba en su cotización y entiendo que por encima de su máximos del 2011. Sin embargo, ya ves...

Mira, safiboss, vivimos en unos mercados totalmente MANIPULADOS. Se ha podido observar hoy en todas las Bolsas mundiales, pero ya la "releche" ha sido ver lo que han hecho los Futuros USA al cierre del mercado...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Menuda "leche" la que le está metiendo desde esta madrugada el Yen al resto de las Divisas... Continúan las "turbulencias" y los Futuros americanos vienen teñidos de un rojo bastante fuerte. Veremos si hoy vuelve a aparecer "la mano de Dios" o de la FED, que a fin de cuentas me parece que son lo MISMO...

Y dejo este artículo...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...ia-sobre-las-ultimos-exitos-del-zombi-europeo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... 

El panorama viene como venimos comentando por aquí desde hace tiempo: NEGRO, pero que MUY NEGRO...

Economía: La economía acelera su deterioro y amenaza con una contracción global

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (3 Ene 2019)

Desde principios de Octubre las bolsas están cayendo con fuerza mientras el oro y la plata suben a contracorriente.

Hoy por ejemplo veo al cobre caer casi un 3%, y la plata sigue subiendo. Parece que la componente industrial esta pesando menos que su posición como valor refugio (al igual que el oro).

Es la primera vez que ocurre en mucho tiempo. Y esta señal podía ser la definitiva para advertirnos que el final ha llegado y la caída que tenemos delante, va a ser enorme. 

Y el foro, de vacaciones. Tenia que estar en modo efervescente, lo que significa que el movimiento esta en sus inicios y casi nadie presta atención.

Las ventas de american eagles, tanto de oro como de plata se han desplomado en Diciembre hasta minimos históricos.

Desde luego, tiene toda la pinta de dejar en tierra a todo el mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2019)

Mario Draghi: El BCE está estudiando seguir el modelo japonés y comprar etfs de bolsa - Rankia


::::::::


----------



## safiboss (3 Ene 2019)

timi dijo:


> Mario Draghi: El BCE está estudiando seguir el modelo japonés y comprar etfs de bolsa - Rankia
> 
> 
> ::::::::



esto es una inocentada xD


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Ene 2019)

En ocasiones compro mis metales a algunas personas que conozco por internet, hasta el dia de hoy nunca me fallaron, son gente que conoci por ebay, creo que incluso tienen sus tiendas en sus paises dedicadas a metales y joyas.

El caso es que llevo unos dias que parece como si tramaran algo, mas bien como si supieran algo, no me venden nada o me venden despues de intercambiar 20 mensajes...

Es raro, como si pensaran que todo va a seguir subiendo y no quieren vender en estos momentos.

No me habia pasado esto en varios años...

Viendo esos comportamientos raros me estan a su vez haciendo comprar mas pues me tienen mosqueado y estoy pensando que es el momento.


----------



## L'omertá (3 Ene 2019)

Está todo amañado, no me jodan.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Ene 2019)

La gran caída, el gran declive de los metales... en breve muy breve, la espera ya desespera, pero está al caer.

Los solares enlazaban este artículo muy platero, del día 2-1-19: 

Gold Price To Silver Price Ratio: So What? | Gold Eagle

Para decir que si, subscribimos lo que ahí se escribe pero en unos meses, en el medio plazo. Ahora vamos a dar diez razones de lo contrario ... espero que mañana empiece ya el gran declive de los metales y así con alegría de ir recuperando os escribo las 10 Solar-razones, una por una.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Ene 2019)

Pero si en ese enlace creo que no dice nada del declive de los metales, dice que vamos a la ruina y que solo el que compre plata y oro conservara su patrimonio, tambien dice que plata y oro aumentaran mucho su valor, pero yo no acierto a ver en donde dice que va a caer para luego subir.

Con todo lo que esta pasando no creo probable que vayan a caer los metales.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# antorob: Bueno, este hilo suele ser bastante irregular en cuanto a participación, al menos en los últimos tiempos, pero es lo que hay y NO le doy muchas vueltas. Lo mantengo porque sigue teniendo un gran seguimiento desde la "sombra", y también no es menos cierto que lo más específico sobre los MPs lo trato en mi Blog en Rankia, como bien sabes.

Por otro lado, antorob, aquí la gente se acerca, pero para ir un poco más "allá" de los "mantras" que sobre los MPs podamos lanzar, es decir que se interesan más por otras informaciones, opiniones, etc. Y de tanto en tanto, eso SÍ, lo "aderezamos" con un "recordatorio" sobre los MPs, pero creo que buena parte de los que nos siguen ya son poseedores de ellos en mayor o menor medida.

SÍ, por aquí comentamos, hace ya bastantes días, que se observaba cierto desacople de la Plata en relación al Cobre, lo que efectivamente estaría haciendo valer más su carácter monetario que el industrial y eso en una fase de posible desaceleración económica... Un detalle muy importante a tener en cuenta, pero sigo pensando que le falta "fuerza" a la subida, por lo tanto sigo mostrándome cauto, lo que no me impide seguir comprando FÍSICO dentro del promedio que me tengo marcado. Llevamos unos años con unos precios sumamente atractivos para aquellos que tengan PACIENCIA, aunque sea "Santa"...

Esa aparente "claudicación" que observas es más fruto de la concepción que se tiene de lo qué es "dinero" entre la Sociedad y ya no te digo entre la Comunidad "inversora" o más bien ludópata... Allá ellos, nosotros los "metaleros" lo tenemos claro y vamos a seguir ATESORANDO lo que tiene VALOR a través de lo que unos consideran dinero "auténtico"...

Y voy a aprovechar para enlazar lo último que he leído de tu Blog...

Crisis de liquidez en los mercados. | Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10

# Charizato21: Llevas unos meses cubriéndote de "gloria" con tus pronósticos y los de tus amigos, los "Solares"... pero la REALIDAD es la que ES. Dijistes que iban a caer a "plomo" y ya ves... han hecho todo lo contrario.

NO, no veo ese DESPLOME ni tampoco la GRAN CAÍDA, al menos en estos momentos y lo más lógico es que se dé una pequeña corrección dada la verticalidad de la subida, aparte de que el Oro está próximo a una gran resistencia y tampoco parece factible que pueda pasarla a la primera... pero faltará menos para que lo haga. Espera a ver un fuerte desplome en las Bolsas y ya veremos dónde se irá el Oro.

En la Plata sigo estando bastante "neutro", a pesar de la subida y es que esperaba que ésta hubiera sido mucho más potente, pero bueno su aspecto general ha mejorado mucho.

# Notrabajo34: SÍ, es cierto lo que comentas, pero yo lo estoy observando desde otra perspectiva... Menos publicidad por parte de los minoristas y se está observando en el hilo de compra y venta de este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (4 Ene 2019)

Hola Fernando. 

Los datos macro siguen saliendo bastante malos (hoy el dato de los PMI´s europeos marca minimos desde 2014), pero toca rebote en las bolsas.

El "equipo de protección" americano estará haciendo horas extras. 

Lo que se ve bastante claro es que cuando las bolsas caen, el oro y sorprendentemente, la plata, suben. Como hoy las bolsas rebotan, los metales preciosos se deslizan a la baja.

En el primer semestre no espero grandes caídas de las bolsas (aunque mucha volatilidad) porque van a estar bastante "vigiladas". Por ello, el oro y la plata es posible que continúen la subida o formen un lateral.

Espero que el foro mejore en cuanto a participación, y también seguimos "hablando" a través de Rankia. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2019)

Hola, antorob: SÍ, los datos macro siguen siendo malos, pero los mercados "pasan" de ellos. MEJOR, más dura será la caída para los ludópatas...

Y es que el PESTAZO a MANIPULACIÓN NO puede ser más evidente... El otro día el Dow Jones sube unos 1.000 puntos y al día siguiente las Bolsas mundiales sufren fuertes caídas y ayer se deja más de 600 puntos y hoy toca "celebrarlo" por todo lo alto... En fin, que se vayan a la MIERDA ellos y quienes confían en la "eficiencia" de los putos Mercados.

Como comentaba esta mañana, era previsible que los MPs corrigieran y en ello están... Vamos a ver hasta dónde caen, pero no creo que sea con una gran profundidad. La verdad, es que NO veo NADA sólido en torno a las Bolsas y en esa situación lo mejor es seguir apostando por los MPs FÍSICOS. Y aquellos que gustan de las acciones mineras de los MPs, quizás deberían esperar un poco antes de meterse en ellas. Es factible que se recojan beneficios en las mismas y que han sustanciosos en apenas un mes.

En cuanto al medio plazo, antorob, creo que vamos a vivir una fuerte volatilidad en los distintos activos. Y ¡Ojo! porque los Bonos están que dan "miedo", por lo tanto si la FED tiene que "elegir" entre éstos y las Bolsas, pues qué quieres que te diga... Se admiten "apuestas".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ayer dí un enlace a un artículo del Blog de antorob y vale la pena que echéis un vistazo a este otro artículo. Va en la misma línea, pero con una mayor profundidad en cuanto a dados se refiere y encima que venga desde Goldman Sachs.. pues ESO.

Why The Real Market Chaos Is Yet To Come: A Surprising Take From Goldman Sachs | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## timi (5 Ene 2019)

Gracias Frenando por el enlace , pero mis conocimientos no llegan a entender el 100% del articulo :o

la pregunta que me hago , que opciones podemos tomar para mitigar ese " caos " que esta por llegar ,,, aparte de mp,s , comida , agua ,,,,

---------- Post added 05-ene-2019 at 22:31 ----------

dejo esto

Gold Price To Silver Price Ratio: So What? | Gold Eagle


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2019)

Hola, timi: Hombre, es fácil de entender... Básicamente, refiere que si a la baja liquidez añadimos una elevadísima volatilidad, pues cuando vengan mal dadas de VERDAD -que vendrán...- todo el mundo querrá salir a través de un "cuello de botella"... El resultante final supondrán fuertes pérdidas.

Por tanto, el artículo se circunscribe al mundo financiero, pero bueno según la dimensión que tuviera ese "Caos" NO es difícil prever que se trasladaría al mundo REAL en todas sus "vertientes"...

Mira, timi, la mejor solución cuando se quema el bosque es la que realizan los animales que viven en el mismo: salir por patas... Otra cosa es que se pueda por aquello de los "imponderables" y demás...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Ene 2019)

¿Nos traerán oro los Reyes esta noche? ¿O nos tendremos que conformar con el incienso, que es cancerígeno, y con la mirra, que nadie sabe qué coño es?

Les he puesto una botella de cognac del bueno para el camino y me he servido yo mismo un chupito. Cada día me gusta más. Es el consuelo que nos queda a los que vemos acercarse la vejez. 

Y mientras vigilo por si aparecen por la ventana, como hacía cuando era un niño, veo esta película que tenía pendiente "The big short"

¿Alguien ha visto la película?

Es un tanto confusa y mi bajo nivel de Inglés hace que me pierda mucho de la trama, pero es interesante ver como se coció el crash inmobiliario de EEUU. 

El protagonista ve con claridad lo que nadie percibe, solamente con utilizar los números que están a disposición de todos.

Salvando las distancias ¿podría ocurrirnos lo mismo a nosotros en un plazo más cercano que tarde? Cuando digo nosotros no me refiero solo a los que frecuentamos este foro, si no a todos los metaleros y contrarians de otros mercados, que llevan muchos años avisando de lo que se avecina con datos y argumentos que todo el mundo se pasa por el forro de la entrepierna.

Ya sé que todos estamos convencidos de ello, si no no estaríamos aquí, pero una de las funciones de estas charlas es la satisfacción de que nos den la razón de vez en cuando, algo imposible de conseguir en el mundo de los televidentes que saturan las calles estas fechas entrañables.

Por cierto, no es por darme bombo pero yo preví la burbuja inmobiliaria y todos sus efectos mucho antes de conocer este foro y antes que los protagonistas de la película. Mas o menos a principios del milenio. Lo que ocurría es que entonces no tenía ni un duro y no sabía lo que eran los credit swaps.

Y ahora poco más.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ene 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya sé que todos estamos convencidos de ello, si no no estaríamos aquí, pero una de las funciones de estas charlas es la satisfacción de que nos den la razón de vez en cuando, algo imposible de conseguir en el mundo de los televidentes que saturan las calles estas fechas entrañables.
> 
> Por cierto, no es por darme bombo pero yo preví la burbuja inmobiliaria y todos sus efectos mucho antes de conocer este foro y antes que los protagonistas de la película. Mas o menos a principios del milenio. Lo que ocurría es que entonces no tenía ni un duro y no sabía lo que eran los credit swaps.
> 
> Y ahora poco más.




Bueno la gente esta perdida, quizas seamos nosotros los perdidos a saber... pero a mi me miran como si estuviera loco cuando les hablo de que quizas haya una crisis gorda y que no esta demas el tener algo de metal.

Mi mismo padre se rie literalmente de mi, pero esque se rie casi a carcajadas, se le ve la sonrrisa a 200 metros, igual tiene razon pero cada vez lo veo mas analfabeto, piensa que todo seguira igual siempre y que nadie tocara su paga, el piensa que veo tonterias en internet y que todo son idioteces, hoy hablando con un amigo me ha confesado que esta practicamente igual con el suyo.



Yo no predije la burbuja inmobiliaria pero aun con mis poco mas de 22 años, cuando todo empezo, yo en mi interior me daba cuenta de que algo pasaba, trabajaba en la obra por aquellos tiempos, lo primero que me decian mis oficiales cuando entrabamos a un piso era porfavor no vayas a rajar del piso ni a decir nada, quizas esten los dueños dentro.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Ví "La Gran apuesta" cuando se estrenó y recuerdo que la recomendé en este hilo. Es una de las mejores películas que he visto sobre el mundo financiero. También recuerdo -y creo que lo comenté en el hilo- que sólo yo y otra persona de los asistentes a la sesión nos echamos unas buenas carcajadas en algunas secuencias... La mayoría de la gente NO entendió la película y eso que tenía plena actualidad con un poco de "memoria".

¿Volverá a suceder lo mismo? SEGURO... Lo único que NO sabemos si serán uno o varios activos a la vez los que desencadenen algo parecido, pero vamos tiene todos los "números" para que así sea...

¿Los MPs? NO, no creo que se vean afectados a ese nivel. El tiempo juega a su favor... Y lo verdaderamente importante será lo que puedan comprar en esos momentos, es decir que hicieran valer su poder adquisitivo y NO el especulativo de unas cotizaciones que, quizás, se fueran a la MIERDA, al igual que la del resto de los demás activos.

# Notrabajo34: Dejate llevar por tus "percepciones" y NO hagas caso de lo que te digan o piensen los demás.

Por cierto, mi hijo trabaja actualmente en el sector de la construcción y está viendo lo mismo que en tiempos no tan lejanos...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Ví "La Gran apuesta" cuando se estrenó y recuerdo que la recomendé en este hilo. Es una de las mejores películas que he visto sobre el mundo financiero. También recuerdo -y creo que lo comenté en el hilo- que sólo yo y otra persona de los asistentes a la sesión nos echamos unas buenas carcajadas en algunas secuencias... La mayoría de la gente NO entendió la película y eso que tenía plena actualidad con un poco de "memoria".
> 
> ¿Volverá a suceder lo mismo? SEGURO... Lo único que NO sabemos si serán uno o varios activos a la vez los que desencadenen algo parecido, pero vamos tiene todos los "números" para que así sea...
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo me refería a si nos ocurrirá como a los protagonistas de la peli y veremos subir nuestras acciones de mineras y nuestros mps hasta el infinito y más allá un día de estos.

Llevo ya bastantes años en esto y me estoy empezando a preguntar, como hacen los actores hacia el medio de la película, si lo que vemos evidente por las matemáticas - es decir, el hecho de que no se puede vivir para siempre de inflar la deuda por el sencillo procedimiento de agregar ceros en un ordenador - estará en realidad equivocado y hay algo que se nos escapa.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Mira, en este hilo he puesto en valor mis conocimientos sobre la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y, entre otras cosas, porque me llevó bastantes años de estudio e investigación. Quizás, sea uno de los episodios históricos que dan "valor" a las "percepciones" que tienen los "metaleros" en relación a los MPs.

Kovaliov, hasta casi el "infinito" se dispararon los MPs cuando la Hiperinflación de Weimar y el ratio entre el Oro y la Plata se mantuvo fielmente en el rango histórico entre 14,17 y 16,10. Eso entre Enero del 2019 y Noviembre del 1923.

Sin embargo, entre el 23 de Octubre de 1923 y el 30 de Noviembre de 1923, la proporción se disparó hasta... ¡160! El porqué es un MISTERIO, pero algunos sospechan que pudo deberse al levantamiento comunista producido en Hamburgo el 23 de Octubre de 1923.

Lo que está claro es que algunos con "pasta" quisieron salir del país con menos "peso" en las alforjas y, posiblemente, ahí esté una de las respuestas a esa incógnita histórica.

¿Veremos algo parecido en el futuro? Pues, la verdad, es que NO me gustaría por las consecuencias que acabó acarreando pocos años después y que la Historia todavía nos lo cuenta de "aquella manera"...

Lo que está clarísimo es que un DERRUMBE del Sistema financiero, y seguido por el económico, dispararía MUY MUCHO el valor de los MPs FÍSICOS y, desde luego, en esa situación las mineras de MPs tampoco se escaparían de dicho DERRUMBE...

En fin, de momento puras especulaciones, pero el "panorama" tampoco invita a arriesgar en otros activos, al menos en mi caso.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Ene 2019)

saludos , dejo esto

Is This Why Gold Just Had Its Best Month In 2 Years? | Zero Hedge


----------



## safiboss (7 Ene 2019)

timi dijo:


> saludos , dejo esto
> 
> Is This Why Gold Just Had Its Best Month In 2 Years? | Zero Hedge



Que del lado asiatico estan comprando oro y del occidental vendiendo es más que evidente solo hace falta seguir las gráficas diarias para ver cuando sube el oro y cuando baja intradía.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2019)

Hola, safiboss: En las sesiones asiáticas le han dado, quizás, más OSTIAS al Oro que cuando funcionan los mercados occidentales. Y la "excepción" la solemos tener cuando "habla" la FED...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2019)

Kovaliov;23546726 [SPOILER dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/SPOILER]


Todo alfa tiene su omega, y toda bonanza tendrá su crisis.

La cuestión es ¿Dónde nos encontramos hoy?

- ¿Estamos en bonanza mundial?

- ¿crisis?

- ¿entre dos aguas?

Prever un colapso económico es relativamente sencillo, razones "hailas", lo complicado como decimos siempre, es adivinar el momento en que se producirá.

Yo siempre lo comparo con una enfermedad, podemos estar infectados y no tener síntomas, y cuando se manifiestan, pues ya es tarde.

Matemáticamente podemos calcular infinidad de indicadores, parámetros, ecuaciones económicas, pero mientras ese resultado, por muy pésimo que sea para la economía, no se traslade a la masa, no hay "peligro"

Recordad en el 2008, las subprime y su crisis...la masa no tenia puta idea de que iba el tema...aun hoy no lo saben, pero un reguero de mierda se extendió por los medios de comunicación, y entonces la palabra crisis estaba en los bares, peluquerías, escuelas, universidades... CRISIS... y esa palabra sirvió a los gobiernos de turno para justificar recortes de todo tipo, y aumentos impositivos de todo tipo.

La economía científica es una parodia, lo entendí en segundo de carrera cuando los modelos que me explicaban en la pizarra se aplicaban sobre la economía indiscriminadamente si se daban una serie de condiciones que nada tenían que ver con el día a día, si no con una recopilación de datos poco fiables, a los que se les aplicaban ecuaciones obsoletas nacidas en otra época.

Dicho esto, considero que la gran crisis de la que se habla desde siempre llegará, pero solo la tendremos a la puerta cuando la desconfianza social y sobre todo empresarial sobre la moneda "madre" sea palpable.

Mientras se sigan imprimiendo dólares y estos, sirvan para tapar cualquier tipo de agujero (deuda), y sean socialmente y sobre todo empresarialmente aceptados sin rechistar, la goma podrá seguir estirándose.

¿Cuánto vale 1$?

nadie le hace ascos al billete verde, ni aquí ni en Filipinas, ni en Moscú...mientras esto no cambie, no veremos una crisis económica profunda e irreversible sin cambios radicales de los modelos actuales que rigen las economías occidentales.

¿Cómo podría caer el dólar?

Creo que hay pocos modos, uno sería evidentemente la perdida de hegemonía militar, y la otra la más probable, la aparición de competencias eficaces en los mercados mundiales que desplacen esa divisa.

¿quién podría desplazarla? 

Teníamos los ojos puestos en China la pasada década, pero se esta quedando en un sucedáneo con poca proyección.

Solo si China pudiera demostrar competencia en los mercados internacionales y obligar a una aceptación masiva de su divisa en estos intercambios, podría herir al dólar.

Pero ya simplemente referenciar el consumo de petróleo mundial en la divisa reina, hace que esta permanezca ahí arriba sin competencia posible.

Por consiguiente, y tras este tocho, no espero una gran crisis económica mundial por mucho que crezca la deuda, ya que la estafa piramidal de crear dólares de la nada para financiarla, esta a buen resguardo.

¿otro catalizador que la genere?

Pues aquí soy todo oídos.

Buen día, mes y año a todos.


----------



## antorob (8 Ene 2019)

Hola paketazo.

Estando de acuerdo en casi todo lo que dices, si existe un catalizador de la crisis.

La escasez de materias primas empezando por el petróleo, puede disparar la inflación, deteniendo en el acto la impresión de papelitos.

El mercado esta muy justo, en los últimos diez años solo el shale oil y los liquidos de gas natural han sostenido la producción. La AIE en su ultimo WEO, avisaba que para 2025 faltarían 13 millones de B/D, si la inversión continua como hasta hoy. Osea que si no se invierte masivamente a partir de ya mismo, la escasez de petróleo será un hecho en poco tiempo.

Siguiendo tu razonamiento, si los bancos centrales siguen emitiendo dinero para evitar la crisis, el petróleo empezara a subir de precio hasta que se rompa la baraja por alguno de los dos lados. O hay crisis o sube el petróleo hasta que provoque la crisis.

Saludos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Ene 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola paketazo.
> 
> Estando de acuerdo en casi todo lo que dices, si existe un catalizador de la crisis.
> 
> ...



Como picolero que soy no puedo dar las suficientes gracias por este post.


----------



## antorob (8 Ene 2019)

Estudiando los mercados he diseñado una herramienta (mas bien inversión) para proteger el capital a largo plazo, con rendimientos muy interesantes, valida tanto para mercados alcistas como bajistas.

Se basa en la relación entre el GSCI commodity index( índice de materias primas de Goldman Sachs) y el índice S&P500. Esta relación actualmente se encuentra en 0,888 minimos históricos de los últimos 50 años. Como la relación es cíclica (alcanza máximos y minimos cada 10 años mas o menos), se trataría de comprar el GSCI y vender el S&P500.

No quiere decir que mañana ya entremos en ganancias, pero en el largo plazo hay muchas posibilidades de que la relación vuelva alcanzar un valor de 8 o 9.

Lo mejor es mirar el grafico y se comprende enseguida.

Si quereis la explicación completa, en el blog

Grafico muy,muy interesante y una estrategia ganadora. | Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10

Si alguien quiere aportar como afinar la inversión estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (9 Ene 2019)

buenos dias

India Begins Paying For Iranian Oil In Rupees | Zero Hedge

no sin mi petrodolar ,,,,

---------- Post added 09-ene-2019 at 07:49 ----------

Jay Taylor: Gold Is The Go-To Safe Haven Of 2019 | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Me ha extrañado mucho tu comentario y más viniendo de tí. Me explico: Dices que no puede haber una gran Crisis económica mientras exista el Dólar estadounidense... ¿Entonces la Crisis subprime fue un "Cuento chino? Te recuerdo que el mundo entero estuvo contra las cuerdas y se salió aplicando medidas de ajuste muy duras y que todavía sufrimos, pero que en breve podrían agudizarse.

Vamos a ver, paketazo, la Crisis de la DEUDA es la Crisis del Dólar estadounidense... A fin de cuentas, el auge de la Economía de los EE.UU. se ha alimentado en base a la generación de esa Deuda que... "algún día" se tendrá que devolver. Por supuesto, que podrán seguir estirando el "chiclé", pero NO INDEFINIDAMENTE...

El punto de inflexión llegará cuando se produzca una ola de impagos por parte de los prestamistas que, abrumados por el aumento de los tipos de interés, obliguen a que se reduzca el gasto público y los ingresos... Eso abriría la puerta a graves conflictos de carácter político-social y ya no te digo en qué quedaría lo de los "chalecos amarillos" que hoy se produce en Francia.

Y añade a esto que el Fin de la "bonanza" llegaría por algo tan simple como el que ya se está produciendo: un problema de LIQUIDEZ. Algo que demostré en un reciente post en mi Blog de Rankia.

Y también en mi Blog de Rankia demostré que casi NADIE en el mundo está comprando USD, fuera de los propios estadounidenses. Es más, los Bancos Centrales y Estados se están deshaciendo de sus USD. Son muy residuales los Fondos que están entrando ahí procedentes de inversores extranjeros.

Por otro lado, en el año recientemente finalizado, me leí a el informe de Marko Kolanovic, Jefe de los analistas cuantitativos de JP Morgan, en el que advierte de que el aumento de las inversiones pasivas -copiar las inversiones de los demás...- realizadas por algoritmos y programas informáticos, pueden generar un derrumbe en cadena que arrastre a toda la Economía GLOBAL.

Hay que decir que Marko Kolanovic NO es un "cualquiera", sino alguien muy relevante dentro de JP Morgan, y que su informe es un "tocho" de 168 páginas. Por lo tanto, un trabajo que tiene una fuerte solidez argumental.

Resumiendo: ya lo creo que existe una Crisis GLOBAL y que está más que MAQUILLADA, pero lo PEOR está por llegar y NO van a hacer falta muchos años para poder comprobarlo. Al tiempo...

# antorob: Ya sabes que tenemos posturas muy cercanas. Quizás, en lo que puedo discrepar en estos momentos sea en el Petróleo, que entiendo tiene una mayor oferta que demanda. Eso podría cambiar en el futuro y dependerá de muchos factores.

NO creo que vaya a haber un Peak en el Crudo porque éste vaya a desaparecer, dada su AUTÉNTICA NATURALEZA, sino porque el exceso de población demande más allá de lo que se pueda producir... Otra cosa es que consuman fuentes de energía alternativas y que mengüen la dependencia de las mal llamadas energías "fósiles".

Creo que el Cenit en nuestra civilización se va a producir por otras razones más acuciantes: nos estamos CARGANDO el planeta a todos los niveles, especialmente en cuanto al consumo de los recursos naturales. Y que ya se están haciendo palpables en el tema del Agua, en el retroceso de la masa forestal y de las selvas tropicales, en la pérdida de suelo cultivable o en su mal uso, en la importante disminución que están sufriendo las pesquerías...

Y qué decir sobre los Metales... La Ley mineral está decayendo y empiezan a existir "barreras" que hacen que los costos de extracción NO sean rentables. La gente vive en la inopia, especialmente en un Occidente que debería estar más "enterado", porque el caso es que el agotamiento de las reservas NO se traduce en una escasez de mercado, sino en una elevación de los costos. Esto va a conducir a que en ciertas áreas geográficas escasee un mineral determinado mucho antes de que la escasez sea GLOBAL...

En fin, que un análisis de la situación actual en el mundo NO conduce precisamente hacia el "optimismo", ni muchísimo menos... Aunque es probable que yo también me "pase" un poco en cuanto a "pesimismo".

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen observación, sería interesante valorar como dices, el impacto del limite de recursos, y la ley de rendimientos decrecientes sobre la industria mundial.

Hay una evidencia aquí y ahora, y es que sin materias primas energéticas, el mundo se detiene, eso está claro.

La otra evidencia sería que si esas materias primas energéticas multiplican su valor por N, y N pasa a ser un múltiplo creciente del valor actual, llegará a un punto dónde el equilibro oferta/demanda se rompa, y todos entendemos como se requilibra esta ecuación.

Si salen del mercado los agentes económicos menos competitivos que no puedan acceder al recurso, este equilibrará el precio, dejando de subir por un período de tiempo indeterminado, o incluso bajando el mismo.

Para una crisis energética total, algo que yo hoy no considero, el precio debería ser un múltiplo tal respecto al actual, que expulsase del mercado a al menos el 70% de los agentes, monopolizando el resto de agentes el mercado global.

Me explico:

Supongamos un precio de 500$ barril, y que solo hay unas pocas multinacionales productoras a nivel mundial que pueden repercutir ese precio en su producto final manteniendo competitividad...ella salen ganando al expulsar al resto de agentes.

¿se podría desabastecer el mercado global?

sí, y no...ya que es probable que tecnológicamente alcanzados esos precios de 500$ existan alternativas competitivas de producción para muchos sectores.

Lo que sí aceptaría, sería que en un plazo corto...por ejemplo 5 años, el precio se disparase por escasez de recurso, y no diera tiempo a los agentes a readaptarse a los nuevos precios, expulsando del mercado a agentes básicos sin sustitutos o alternativas viables.

Pero yo veo que si existe una crisis de oferta de energía, será lenta y a largo plazo 25 años o más, y eso permitirá que las empresas más competitivas y con mejores márgenes dominen el panorama, y solo se expulsarán del mercado a agentes minoritarios sin márgenes para repercutir el precio de energético en su producto final.

Por otra parte hemos de valorar también por ejemplo, que países como China, poseen unos costos energéticos, sobre todo de electricidad, muy reducidos respecto al resto de países, sobre todo occidentales, lo que como vemos hoy en día le da unas ventajas comparativas de producción, y competencia.

Yo personalmente no espero una crisis energética, o no al menos una crisis masiva, quizá sí sectorial, y puntualmente hasta que se reequilibre o repercuta sobre los precios finales, provocando una inflación controlada que no creo que sea en ningún momento exagerada.

Ejemplo:

¿Cuantos dejaríamos de mandar paquetes internacionales si por ejemplo el precio pasa de valer 5$ a 10$?

¿podemos repercutir ese coste de logística en el producto, o en la demanda final?

Yo creo que hay margen, no en todo, pero si en la gran mayoría, y al menos hasta que poco a poco es sistema se adapte a alternativas viables.

Dentro de 200 años...¿de verdad le preocupa a alguno de nosotros?

*Fernando* la subprime no fue un cuento chino, pero lo que si hemos de aceptar es que se soluciono imprimiendo dólares a los que todos dijeron "amén"

Por eso reitero que mientras 1$ sea aceptado e incluso admirado por gran parte del comercio internacional, y sirva de referencia para comparar con el resto de divisas, será complicado ver una crisis por esa vertiente.

¿llegará? Claro que llegará, lo que no sé es cuando, y me temo, que siendo ellos (FED y cía), los cuidadores de esa divisa, y sabiendo a quienes tienen detrás armados hasta los dientes, serán capaces de hacernos creer cualquier cosa con tal de perpetuar la hegemonía.

La crisis de deuda, es una argucia muy bien elaborada como sabemos, dar confianza sobre una divisa, al tiempo que se desprestigian al resto, es un altar difícil de derribar.

A nivel internacional, la mayoría de gigantes comerciales aseguran sus movimientos de mercancía y capital respecto a fluctuaciones de terceras divisas referenciándose en el dólar principalmente, ya que su volatilidad es menor generalmente respecto a terceras divisas (hablo de divisas de comercio internacional liquidas, no pequeñas divisas defensivas en desuso en este tipo de comercios)

Dicho esto, si todo funciona referenciado en el dólar, y lleva haciéndolo desde hace décadas, la motivación para dejar de hacerlo, sería que surgiera una tercera divisa sustituta del dólar, y si mañana aparece esa divisa, sí, la crisis de la deuda llegará sin duda … pero hoy por hoy, esa crisis se mantienen contenida mediante la recompra de la deuda una y otra vez por el propio creador de esa misma deuda.

Emito deuda, emito moneda...y mi moneda es el real Madrid de la deuda, así que mientras no aparezca un equipo mejor mi deuda vale más que la del resto, y la avalo con mis títulos logrados hasta el día de hoy.

Un saludo


----------



## antorob (9 Ene 2019)

Hola paketazo.

A veces estamos influidos por prejuicios y no valoramos bien las repercusiones de variaciones de precio. Por ejemplo, en 1998 el barril de petróleo estaba a 10$. Se consumían 76 millones de barriles diarios en todo el mundo.

Si alguien en esa fecha propone un precio de 150$ para 2008, aunque sea puntual, ¿Cuánto petróleo pensarías que se consumiría a ese precio?. La respuesta correcta es 86 millones de barriles diarios. ¿Y si lo dejamos en 100$ pero de forma continua durante años?. En 2015 (2014) se consumían 94 millones después de 4 años de petróleo a 100$.

Es sorprendente la necesidad de energía (petróleo) a cualquier precio, por no descontar que en España el 65% del precio son impuestos.

Fernando, ya se que crees que el origen del petróleo es abiótico, pero si la creación es demasiado lenta, al final es igual porque los yacimientos se agotan.

La falta de inversión va a provocar una escasez en los próximos años.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Ene 2019)

timi dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> India Begins Paying For Iranian Oil In Rupees | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



India e Iran han llegado a un acuerdo para que la India opere en un puerto de Irán y a su vez un banco iraní abra sucursal en la India.

Poco a poco. Estados Unidos sigue siendo el número 1 mundial, pero está perdiendo poder a pasos agigantados. Son muchas pequeñas noticias (por lo escueto de los titulares en fuentes poco visibles) pero sumadas dicen mucho.
China amenaza Taiwan, quiere hacerse también con todas las islas del mar de China. Establece fuertes relaciones con Africa, incluso con Sudamerica, portaaviones aunque no sean del nivel de USA, bases militares fuera de su territorio, ruta de la seda...
Rusia, se anexiona Crimea, amenaza resto de Ucrania, se hace fuerte en Siria, atrae a Turquía (más que USA), Bielorrusia...
Como dijo Trump: America first, yo añado, America only, y posiblemente only North America. Minipuntoí con Corea del Norte
Estados Unidos sigue siendo el más fuerte, pero a nivel regional se le suben a las barbas tanto China como Rusia --> URSS. 
Lo peor es que el coste de mantener la supremacia es demasiado elevado para USA, Oriente medio queda más cerca de Rusia, China y Europa (secundario Bob) que de USA. El coste humano y material es más elevado para USA que para el resto. Cuántos poderosos dragones puede producir China al coste de un f-35? Cuánto le importa a China una vida (una muerte humana) frente a USA una suya? No estamos hablando de invadir USA si no de independizarse de su yugo (y, quizás, caer en uno peor).
De la misma forma el dolor sigue siendo la primera moneda pero ya no ostenta la hegemonía absolutista, cada vez más hay intercambios saltándosela.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: NO todo dura para SIEMPRE... Y, de hecho, el monopolio del USD tampoco lleva tanto en el tiempo... Fue la Guerra del Yom-Kippur (1973) la que propició la aparición o "invento" del Petrodólar, es decir que poco más de cuatro décadas NO significan que una determinada moneda de reserva mundial esté consolidada, ni muchísimo menos... Máxime cuando le están creciendo los "enanos".

Sin el "respaldo" del Petrodólar el USD NO sería NADIE en estos momentos... Con esto estoy afirmando que es el Petrodólar quien está sosteniendo al USD. Y existen grandes movimientos en torno al Petróleo que están "sustrayendo" muchos Dólares estadounidenses de ese mercado. Por ejemplo, en el 2012 Arabia Saudita era el principal exportador de Crudo de China, pero ahora ya ha sido sustituido por Rusia e incluso creo que ha caído hasta la tercera posición o era así en el 2017. Cito de memoria.

Todos sabemos que el USD es una Divisa fiduciaria como el resto, es decir su valor no surge del material sobre el que se asienta, como el simple papel, sino de una buena contabilidad, de pura "FE", pero sobre todo de la necesidad de usar esa moneda específica para realizar una compra específica.

En el momento que la hegemonía del Petrodólar se resquebraje, pues al USD le quedará muy poco "aire"... Es tan sencillo como que los EE.UU. sepan lo que es el "mercado libre" cuando se trata de Dinero y Petróleo...

Claro que SIEMPRE les quedará el recurso de "Casus belli"... Y que será lo más probable que hagan llegado el caso. Eso o perder su hegemonía mundial...

# antorob: Me refería al momento actual y en los próximos años, a no ser que un evento del tipo "Cisne negro" se produzca y dé un completo giro en cuanto al Petróleo se refiere. Aquí, evidentemente, se debería más a razones geopolíticas que de otro tipo.

Lo que SÍ está claro es que, aunque el Petroleo fuera abiótico, un excesivo y sostenido consumo acabará produciendo un "cuello de botella"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2019)

A esto me refería esta mañana...

Cómo no me voy a ir de la Bolsa si el 85% de todo el trading está controlado | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Ene 2019)

curioso vídeo mientras espero la gran reversión en el precio del oro

GOLD Reserves COMPARISON

--<Mark Carney (Gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra y presidente del Consejo de Estabilidad Financiera del G20) respondiendo a preguntas:
"... El USD podía perder su estado de reserva"
" .... en el proceso pueden surgir otras monedas de reserva; en primera instancia yo esperaría que estas fueran monedas nacionales ya existentes, como el RMB."

Bank Of England Boss: China's Renminbi Will Rival The Dollar As Global Reserve Currency | Zero Hedge


----------



## Mochuelo (10 Ene 2019)

Leyendo un articulo de Michael Ballanger comento un video. Los dos son recomendables así que aqui los traigo.

Trophic Cascade…

The Fall Of The US Dollar: Is The Return To A Gold Standard Inevitable? - YouTube

El gold stantard puede llegar como un lobo en la noche....
cry wolf!


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: Lo tuyo es "FE"... No digo que el Oro NO vaya a corregir, puesto que es difícil que pase la resistencia más próxima a la primera... pero de ahí a esperar que se vaya a las "Catacumbas", pues como que NO.

# Mochuelo: Bueno, ya sabes que soy de los que piensan de que al USD le están creciendo los "enanos" y que acabará teniendo grandes dificultades en un futuro que NO creo sea muy lejano. También te digo que preferiría NO vivirlo...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Charizato21: Lo tuyo es "FE"... No digo que el Oro NO vaya a corregir, puesto que es difícil que pase la resistencia más próxima a la primera... pero de ahí a esperar que se vaya a las "Catacumbas", pues como que NO.
> 
> ...



Cierto FE pero entraríamos en una larga discusión del tipo de FE, me recuerda a un chiste en que dos diferentes concepciones en relación a la FE quedan bien ilustradas:
Una piadosa joven estaba confesándose .. 
-	Padre estoy todo el día pensando en tener sexo con sacerdotes ¿cree que mi FE me salvará? 
-	– Hija mía ahora tengo una misa, pero esta tarde no te salva ni Dios 

FE en los Solares si, pero que tipo de FE... eso para otro capítulo

Fernando una pregunta : ¿Yuan respaldado por oro con una emisión de un bono perpetuo, pagando cupones en oro o yuanes, a opción del titular, Como en 1751?

"That time must be approaching. China must resist the temptation to defer such an important decision, allowing the yuan to fall much further. The neo-Keynesians in Beijing will argue that a lower yuan will compensate exporters facing American tariffs. But all that does is drive up domestic prices, and increase the cost of commodities required for China’s infrastructure plans. No, the decision to move must be sooner rather than later.

Assuming China has significant undeclared gold reserves, this could be done very simply through the issuance of a perpetual jumbo bond, paying coupons in gold or yuan at the holder’s option. This financial model, without the gold convertibility feature, is based on Britain’s Consolidated Loan Stock, first issued in 1751 and finally redeemed in 2015. Being undated, there was no capital drain on the exchequer, except at the exchequer’s option."

Bank Of England Boss: China's Renminbi Will Rival The Dollar As Global Reserve Currency | Zero Hedge


¿Yuan respaldado por oro con una emisión de un bono perpetuo, pagando cupones en oro o yuanes, a opción del titular, Como en 1751? *¿posible?*


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2019)

Hola, Charizato21: Por lo que comentas, yo sólo suelo tener FE en mí... Así NO me distraigo en divagaciones absurdas, tanto si acierto como si la "cago". Uno de los grandes defectos de la especie humana es "victimizarse", en vez de reconocer los errores que comete más frecuentemente de lo que sería deseable.

Pasando a lo que me comentas, NO, no lo veo y es que, además, NO tiene el menor sentido en el caso de China. Éste país se haría un flaco favor respaldando un Bono a 100 años con Oro, puesto que es más fácil hacerlo en su propia moneda y corriendo menos riesgos cambiarios.

Piensa que los antecedentes de este tipo de instrumento de Deuda se remontan al año 1751, cuando el Tesoro británico emitió por primera vez los llamados "Consols", que eran unos Bonos que pagaban un 3,5% en perpetuidad y que se convirtieron en la base de los mercados de capitales del Reino Unido.

Ten en cuenta que en este tipo de Bonos el tiempo suele correr a favor del emisor y NO tanto para quienes los adquieren, perooooo claro que referenciarlos a una Materia prima, y más con el carácter monetario que tiene el Oro, añade un plus de fuerte incertidumbre en cuanto a su cumplimiento futuro. Y añade a esto que creo recordar que la China maoísta se declaró en Default...

Por todo ello, NO, no lo veo factible y esta noticia es un simple "globo sonda" que busca socavar la confianza en el USD...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2019)

Ahí os dejo un buen artículo...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...marcado-el-fin-de-la-globalizacion-economica-

Saludos.


----------



## safiboss (13 Ene 2019)

Estoy pensando deshacer mi posición el miércoles justo después de la votación del Brexit. Me da que no habrá Brexit finalmente y si lo juntamos con un acuerdo entre USA y China puede que momentáneamente el Oro baje. 

Por lo que yo me daré satisfecho por el momento para cogerlo de nuevo más abajo 1225-1240.

Como lo veis?


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Ene 2019)

safiboss dijo:


> Estoy pensando deshacer mi posición el miércoles justo después de la votación del Brexit. Me da que no habrá Brexit finalmente y si lo juntamos con un acuerdo entre USA y China puede que momentáneamente el Oro baje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo he vendido casi todo el viernes. Me he llevado un dinerito, ya era hora después de un año 2018 tan malo.

Yo también creo que corregirá, porque lleva días intentando romper la resistencia y no lo consigue. Además, el tío Macd así lo señala. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (13 Ene 2019)

yo también creo que corregirá , sobretodo la plata , para el oro no lo tengo tan claro , el oro podría corregir pero de forma mas suave....
Igual en 2 o 3 meses podría ser el momento de entrar para medio plazo para las mineras ,,,, el tiempo dirá , seguiremos debatiendo que es lo bonito 

aquí seria importante saber que dicen el lunes martes los solares , si dicen blanco , sera negro y si dicen negro , sera blanco ,,, pero solo si nos lo dice charizato


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2019)

Hola, safiboss: Es posible que el Oro entre en una fase correctiva y podrían verse perfectamente los $1254,30. Por poder, claro que se pueden ver niveles más bajos, pero apuntad que Goldman Sachs ha pronosticado un Oro en los $1425 de aquí a 12 meses. Y eso tiene el significado que tiene... máxime cuando estos "pollos" suelen acertar bastante en el precio del Oro, que NO en el "timing", pero creo que eso nos pasa a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (14 Ene 2019)

Vaya! todo el mundo parece coincide en en que toca corrección (me incluyo) pero como contrario que soy eso me alerta, quizás estemos mirando en la dirección que no toca. Ya veremos.

Creo que el mejor momento para entrar en las mineras ya paso, pero quedaran todavía algunos buenos momentos. No creo que volvamos a ver a barrick sobre los 7 dolares, Newmont sobre los 17$ y First Majestic por los 3$, por poner algunos ejemplos, en mucho tiempo. Pero claro, cosas veredes, amigo sancho.


----------



## Mochuelo (14 Ene 2019)

Noticia: Newmont compra Goldcorp. Había oido rumores, pero se acaban de confirmar. 

Newmont compra Goldcorp.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2019)

Pues yo siempre voy alreves, me he inchado a comprar oro, asi que es posible que pegue el bajon, no suelo tener suerte con respecto a bajadas y subidas en el momento de mis compras de metales..


----------



## julitro (14 Ene 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Estudiando los mercados he diseñado una herramienta (mas bien inversión) para proteger el capital a largo plazo, con rendimientos muy interesantes, valida tanto para mercados alcistas como bajistas.
> 
> Se basa en la relación entre el GSCI commodity index( índice de materias primas de Goldman Sachs) y el índice S&P500. Esta relación actualmente se encuentra en 0,888 minimos históricos de los últimos 50 años. Como la relación es cíclica (alcanza máximos y minimos cada 10 años mas o menos), se trataría de comprar el GSCI y vender el S&P500.
> 
> ...




Esto es cojonudo, no tenía ni idea sobre el tema. Muy interesante, en serio. 

Aunque el oro corrija a los precios que comentáis he de decir que estoy contento con la inversión q hice a principios de noviembre. 

Y todo gracias a este foro.

salud!


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Mochuelo: Lo más "normal" es que el Oro corrija algo antes de intentar superar la fuerte resistencia que tiene por delante. Eso podría quedar invalidado si las Bolsas vuelven a hacer el "tonto"...

Es complicado que a corto y medio plazo se vuelvan a dar los precios que se dieron en las mineras de MPs a finales del 2015. Además, muchas de ellas han ganado "volumen", especialmente Barrick Gold y NO tienen nada que ver con lo que eran entonces y, en su momento, también adelantamos por aquí que se iban a ver concentraciones dentro del sector. Hoy por ejemplo lo que nos comentas sobre la compra de Goldcorp por parte de Newmont y que está provocando una fuerte subida en la primera y también una fuerte caída en la segunda.

Por cierto, cómo ha caído Goldcorp comparada con otros tiempos...

# Notrabajo34: Bueno, eso de acertar el "timing" es harto complicado. Para quienes vamos en FÍSICO, promediando en el tiempo, y sin plazo. pues como que NO tiene mucha importancia, al menos en mi caso. Yo, en los MPs, NUNCA he contabilizado minusvalías latentes, en el supuesto que se dieran, puesto que suelo dedicar un dinero del que puedo "prescindir" en cualquier plazo y se ha dirigido ahí como podía haberlo hecho hacía otras cosas, activos, etc. Yo, simplemente, me dedico a incrementar un SEGURO.

# julitro: En el Oro NO se puede NI se debe ser cortoplacista. Si te planteas en alguna ocasión su venta, te aconsejaría que lo hicieras cuando perfore sus anteriores máximos, aunque ahora queden lejanos, pero estoy seguro de que acabarán llegando...

Otra cosa es que tengas necesidad de venderlo y también está para eso. ¿O un SEGURO no es para usarlo cuando se precisa?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bienvenido a este hilo casaytierras y quedamos a su entera disposición para lo que desee consultarnos.

Y os dejo esto...

GET READY FOR TURBULENT MARKETS IN 2019: Gold & Silver To Outperform Most Assets

Saludos.


----------



## Vilux (15 Ene 2019)

No funciona el enlace


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2019)

Ya está solucionado. Le ha costado entrar.

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Ene 2019)

Ahora cada tres meses una onza de oro y a esperar


----------



## Pintxen (16 Ene 2019)

Hola, muy buenas,
Voy a comentar una pedrada que me ronda la cabeza.
Todos tenemos claro que en caso de colapso económico o de otra naturaleza el oro (y también posiblemente la plata) tendrá un indudable valor, es decir, el que tenga un billete en el bolsillo igual lo único que podrá hacer con él es sonarse los mocos, pero el que tenga una moneda de oro podrá comer, eso no hay duda, además en cualquier situación y lugar, es más, ha sido así desde hace miles de años, bien, deaacuerdo.
Laa cuestión es: tendrá el mismo valor una onza de oro 999 que una onza de aleación tipo kruguerrand o soberano? El oro puro valdrá más? O el kruguerrand será más apreciado debido a que se puede usar como moneda debido a su dureza (por eso la aleación)?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: Vamos a ver, un Soberano o un Krugerrand SIEMPRE serán mundialmente reconocidos y de ahí que mis preferencias personales vayan por ese tipo de monedas.

Ahora bien, entiendo que el Oro, Oro ES... Por tanto, la "lógica" nos dice que en ese hipotético escenario se pagaría el Oro por su contenido, independientemente de si está aleado o no.

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (16 Ene 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Hola, muy buenas,
> Voy a comentar una pedrada que me ronda la cabeza.
> Todos tenemos claro que en caso de colapso económico o de otra naturaleza el oro (y también posiblemente la plata) tendrá un indudable valor, es decir, el que tenga un billete en el bolsillo igual lo único que podrá hacer con él es sonarse los mocos, pero el que tenga una moneda de oro podrá comer, eso no hay duda, además en cualquier situación y lugar, es más, ha sido así desde hace miles de años, bien, deaacuerdo.
> Laa cuestión es: tendrá el mismo valor una onza de oro 999 que una onza de aleación tipo kruguerrand o soberano? El oro puro valdrá más? O el kruguerrand será más apreciado debido a que se puede usar como moneda debido a su dureza (por eso la aleación)?



Es indiferente. Una onza es una onza, sea una maple leaf o un kruger


----------



## bonobo (16 Ene 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ahora cada tres meses una onza de oro y a esperar



Bendito tu, me conformo con un soberano cada 6 meses. Ya es triste, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2019)

Hola, bonobo: Bueno, tampoco creo que se pueda comprar el Oro como quien compra garbanzos... es decir, que por supuesto que habrán muchos asiduos al hilo que tendrán bastantes o muchas Onzas, pero lo más normal es ir comprando poco a poco. Luego, está también claro que se va comprando de acuerdo a las posibilidades económicas que cada cual posea.

Lo importante, bonobo, es tener la posesión FÍSICA y recuerda que también existe el formato "barato" en los MPs: la Plata. Ésta para los que sean más jóvenes y tengan Paciencia puede dar muchas alegrías en el futuro. Algo parecido a lo que estamos viendo en el Paladio y que los "jodidos" NO están explicando...

Y os dejo un buen artículo...

Gold and Silver 2019 Price Forecast - Craig Hemke (15/01/2019) | Sprott Money

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (17 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bonobo: Bueno, tampoco creo que se pueda comprar el Oro como quien compra garbanzos... es decir, que por supuesto que habrán muchos asiduos al hilo que tendrán bastantes o muchas Onzas, pero lo más normal es ir comprando poco a poco. Luego, está también claro que se va comprando de acuerdo a las posibilidades económicas que cada cual posea.
> 
> Lo importante, bonobo, es tener la posesión FÍSICA y recuerda que también existe el formato "barato" en los MPs: la Plata. Ésta para los que sean más jóvenes y tengan Paciencia puede dar muchas alegrías en el futuro. Algo parecido a lo que estamos viendo en el Paladio y que los "jodidos" NO están explicando...
> 
> ...



Yo las pegas que le veo a la plata son que paga IVA y que abulta mucho, el equivalente a una moneda de onza de oro en plata son muchas monedas de plata


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2019)

Hola, Jake el perro: Bueno, el IVA en la Plata es el "mal menor"... Cuando suele despegar lo hace con la suficiente potencia como para que NO sea un "imponderable" tan determinante como algunos pensáis, aunque hay que explicar que ese es un "handicap" bastante moderno, puesto que el IVA actual tiene muy pocos años y NADA que ver con el del pasado.

Luego, el Oro es más caro que la Plata por evidentes razones y NO tiene IVA por su carácter monetario... ¿Verdad que NO existe el IVA en un billete de 50 Euros? De todas formas, ya hemos visto muchos despropósitos para descartar otros "nuevos"...

No es menos cierto que soy aficionado a la Numismática y entonces veo a la Plata con otros "ojos", así que suelo ser bastante subjetivo al respecto, pero eso no quita para que siga pensando que la Plata en el largo plazo pueda dar muchas alegrías. Yo al menos ya lo he vivido y NO vendí NI una sola Onza...ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Ene 2019)

¿corrigiendo que es gerundio?
esperando el colapso Solar he leído esto por ahí y lo he añadido a la cosecha propia de argumentos catalizadores de la gran bajada de los metales, la que tenemos en puertas y no acaba de llegar:

A partir del 28 de enero dos semanas: el año del Cerdo, el nuevo año chino. 
30 de enero; Reunión de la FED, el FOMC.


----------



## antorob (17 Ene 2019)

Hola Charitazo21.

Mi percepción es la contraria. Parece que las bolsas están terminando el rebote y el oro y la plata , a su vez están finalizando su corrección.

En las próximas fechas deberían retomar sus tendencias, bajista la bolsa y alcista los metales preciosos.

Pero al estar en manos de los bancos centrales los mercados, cualquiera sabe donde nos mandaran. Ya digo que solo es una intuición.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (17 Ene 2019)

casaytierras dijo:


> 3) Un auténtico colapso apocalíptico por falta de confianza sobre la moneda donde me surge una enorme duda: ¿realmente valdrá algo el oro? ¿podrás ir de nuevo a degussa u otros sitios y canjear tu oro? ¿lo "confiscarán" los gobiernos como sucedió en el s.XX incluso en USA?
> 
> Ahí dejo el debate.
> Salu2



Acumular metales si, preparar una huida tambien. 

Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> Acumular metales si, preparar una huida tambien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk





Esto esta bien pensado, el problema es huida para donde ??

Es mas jodido de lo que parece.... dado que todo vaya a la mierda quizas lo mas sabio sea unirse a una tribu de alguna selva, mejor estar canzando lagartos para comer que corriendo de las bombas.


----------



## Vilux (17 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto esta bien pensado, el problema es huida para donde ?



Hacia el lado "oscuro". Rusia por ejemplo, Corea del Norte, incluso China. Como mínimo Polonia o Hungría.


----------



## bonobo (17 Ene 2019)

Doy por hecho espacios aereos cerrados y controles en las fronteras. Mi opcion salir por mar, destino? aun por determinar, dios dira que puerto sera seguro.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Le daré mi particular opinión sobre los tres escenarios que apunta:

1) Si se produce una Crisis parecida a lo del 2008, NO tengo muy claro que las estructuras actuales del Sistema pudieran aguantar. Lo que SÍ es casi SEGURO es que el Oro "machacaría" los máximos alcanzados a raíz de la misma. Y en la Plata, probablemente, también asistiríamos a un fuerte repunte, puesto que ya sabemos que este MP suele magnificar el ascenso del Oro cuando éste es claramente alcista.

¿Podrían emplear las mismas medidas de "contención"? Pues, por poder claro que podrían, pero veríamos en qué medida estaría afectado el Sistema financiero y, por lo tanto, en la credibilidad de un modelo económico que está caduco. Es entre la población de Occidente donde podría saltar la "chispa" para algo más grave, puesto que implementar nuevos ajustes sobre los que ya se emplearon, daría "gasolina" para una fuerte conflictividad político-social y lo de los "chalecos amarillos" quedaría en una mera "anécdota" al lado de lo que lo que se podría vivir. Y ya no digo en un país como en los EE.UU. donde las armas están muy extendidas.

casaytierras, las Deudas vs PIB suelen publicarse MUY ADULTERADAS y en ellas NO vemos reflejadas las Deudas contraídas por las empresas y familias. Por lo tanto, en general, en el Occidente "desarrollado" se está muy lejos de ese 100%... Sin embargo, también sabemos que en el Japón llevan la "leche" de años con ese 200% más que superado y siguen viviendo... De manera, que mientras el Sistema pueda estirar el "chiclé" NO hay mayores problemas y otra cosa muy distinta es su aceptación en el tiempo. Vamos a ver, si a un drogadicto le facilitas su drogadicción, éste puede sobrevivir hasta que su cuerpo ya NO le permite seguir viviendo y es que existe algo que conocemos como CADUCIDAD.

2) Un cambio "ordenado" del Sistema monetario, y donde el Oro tuviera el peso adecuado, NO lo veo factible por muchas razones y la principal es que a las "ÉLITES" ya les va bien con el actual Sistema y que favorece la desigualdad. Dicho de otra manera: si NO se toca NADA, ellos son más RICOS... y los demás más POBRES.

Lo suyo sería la implementación de un nuevo Sistema monetario internacional y que tuviera "consistencia", es decir una cesta compuesta por elementos TANGIBLES y, por lo tanto, con VALOR REAL y NO esta PORQUERÍA que existe hoy... sustentada en apuntes contables que se basan en puro "AIRE" ESPECULATIVO, ni más ni menos. Y, lógicamente, también acompañado por un RESET de la Deuda mundial o cuanto menos de una quita más que importante.

No es menos cierto que ello supondría el fin del Petrodólar y, por consiguiente, del Imperio o de los Estados Unidos como país "líder" a todos los niveles. NO tengo claro que eso lo aceptarán así como así...

3) En el caso de un COLAPSO TOTAL y previsible en el tiempo, que no quiere decir "mañana", el Oro y la Plata seguirían teniendo el mismo VALOR que lo tuvieron en situaciones parecidas a lo largo de la Historia. Está claro que la gente debiera pensar en tener varios "planes" o "salidas" en función de los escenarios que se dieran, puesto que Degussa y similares NO creo que existieran, al menos por estos lares y, en todo caso, su presencia se vería reducida a muy pocos lugares considerados como "Seguros". Y éstos NO abundarían...

En fin, todas estas cosas se ven venir con tiempo y dependerá de las "ataduras" que tengamos el optar por una u otras "salidas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Ene 2019)

Conoceis esta pagina ?

GOLD.DE - die Goldexperten: Deutschlands Nr.1 Gold-Vergleichsportal


He visto muy buenos precios para oro y plata, unicamente que no la conozco, viene todo en aleman y ademas al no conocerla acojona el comprarles, habia pensado en comprarles algo pequeño para probar y luego ya veriamos....

Por lo que parece venden lingotes de reventa y por eso los venden a buen precio.


----------



## MIP (18 Ene 2019)

Esa página es un comparador de tiendas online alemanas. Puedes traducirla con cualquier utilidad (google translate vale)

Las tiendas en cuestión se supone que son de fiar aunque yo aún no he trabajado aún con ninguna.


----------



## juanantonioperez (18 Ene 2019)

Es un comparardor de tiendas alemanas de metales preciosos, para las españolas puedes mirar Comparar precios y cotización de monedas y lingotes de oro y plata - Cotización de Metales

En principio tanto las que salen en uno como en otro tienen que ser de fiar




Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Conoceis esta pagina ?
> 
> GOLD.DE - die Goldexperten: Deutschlands Nr.1 Gold-Vergleichsportal
> 
> ...


----------



## Muttley (18 Ene 2019)

El oro y plata son atemporales y en a largo plazo la mejor inversión defensiva.
Ejemplo gráfico para justificarlo:

-1907. 1000 pesetas. Los numismáticos lo llaman billete "del Ángel". Tengo que decir que sin ser notafílico, me parece una pieza auténticamente preciosa. Ahora mismo hay un ejemplar en la subasta de Áureo en EBC
1907 | Lot 3020 | SIXBID.COM - Experts in numismatic Auctions. salida a 2500€.Un valor razonable de cierre puede llegar a los 3500€ más comisiones de subasta. Unos 4100€ para el comprador.

-Moneda de 100 pesestas de oro de alfonso XIII. 1897. un ejemplar en EBC+, también se subasta en Aureo.
AUREO & CALICÓ - SUBASTA NUMISMÁTICA. precio de salida 1400 euros. Cierre probable entorno a los 1650€, unos 1950€ para el comprador.

Pues 10 monedas de oro de Alfonso XIII tenían el mismo poder adquisitivo de un billete del ángel en 1907.
10 monedas de oro que ahora se venderían por 19500 euros.
El Ángel por unos 4100. 
Más de 15000 euros de diferencia entre uno y otras.
Y eso que he escogido uno de los billetes más icónicos en la notafilia española. Hay muchísimos menos "Angeles" que 100 pesetas de oro.
Un ejemplar más "corriente" de 1000 pesetas, también de 1907, puede ser este:

1907 | Lot 3026 | SIXBID.COM - Experts in numismatic Auctions

que se cerraría por un precio de apenas 1100 euros, unos 1300 para el comprador.

Moraleja: cambien sus billetes por muy bonitos que sean por monedas de oro para preservar su valor y su capacidad de compra.


----------



## kragh (18 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Conoceis esta pagina ?
> 
> GOLD.DE - die Goldexperten: Deutschlands Nr.1 Gold-Vergleichsportal
> 
> ...



Yo es la pagina que utilizo a la hora de comprar monedas, esta muy bien organizada y es muy util. Tienes referencias de las tiendas que enlaza. Para mi es una gozada esta web.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo enlazada una más que interesante entrevista a la filósofa francesa Judith Revel...

â€œLa protesta de los chalecos amarillos tiene que ver con la vida, la gente dice: â€˜No conseguimos vivir asÃ­â€™â€ - EdiciÃ³n General - El Salto

Saludos.


----------



## bondiappcc (19 Ene 2019)

Una noticia para alegrar los ojos de los metaleros y hacernos los dientes largos.

*Descubren en Egipto pequeño tesoro de monedas de oro de época bizantina *

Descubren en Egipto pequeño tesoro de monedas de oro de época bizantina


----------



## Orooo (19 Ene 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Una noticia para alegrar los ojos de los metaleros y hacernos los dientes largos.
> 
> *Descubren en Egipto pequeño tesoro de monedas de oro de época bizantina *
> 
> Descubren en Egipto pequeño tesoro de monedas de oro de época bizantina




Es increible como se conserva el oro despues de casi 2000 años.


----------



## kikepm (19 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo enlazada una más que interesante entrevista a la filósofa francesa Judith Revel...
> 
> â€œLa protesta de los chalecos amarillos tiene que ver con la vida, la gente dice: â€˜No conseguimos vivir asÃ*â€™â€ - EdiciÃ³n General - El Salto
> 
> Saludos.



Se nota su origen marxista.

Obvia el componente FUNDAMENTAL de rebelión fiscal de los chalecos amarillos. Como los socialistas de aquí y de allí, hay que defender el estado...

Pide salarios (públicos, detraidos de los impuestos DE OTROS, se entiende) para gente que según su opinión crea valor fuera del mercado, como amas de casa, etc. Como siempre, ella sabe mejor que compradores y vendedores qué es lo que da valor, y qué debe ser recompensado en consecuencia.



Aún así, no está mal la entrevista, interesante lo que comenta de la transversalidad de los chalecos amarillos, pero no me creo que inmigrantes formen parte de este cuerpo de protesta como quiere dar a entender.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2019)

Hola, kikepm: Jajaja... Al colocar la entrevista a Judith Revel ya sabía que NO gustaría a muchos y es que cuando tenemos que contrastar nuestra "ideología" resulta complicado... ¿No? Lo digo porque el más puro Anarquismo la deja de lado... Las cosas resultan más "simples" de analizar cuando se actúa así.

Bien, kikepm, a mí me ha gustado la entrevista, pero porque me quedo con algunas de las "pinceladas" que nos da Revel y que NO van "desencaminadas", máxime si analizamos lo que estamos viviendo en nuestro día a día. Y especialmente aquellos que solemos "pensar", "reflexionar" o llamalo como quieras.

Al igual que tú, kikepm, me ha gustado esa "transversalidad" de los llamados "chalecos amarillos"... Eso es algo que debemos tener MUY EN CUENTA...

Hay algo en lo que estoy en desacuerdo contigo: la inmigración musulmana o no con nacionalidad francesa, y que cuenta con décadas de vida en suelo galo, es sumamente contestaría... Te recuerdo que pertenecen a la clase media para abajo y que pagan IMPUESTOS como el resto. Y es que debemos DIFERENCIAR entre la "nueva" inmigración y la que está asentada en Occidente... fruto del Colonialismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Ene 2019)

Mirad lo que me he encontrado por ahí. Eugenesia, infanticidio.... esto es lo que tienen in mente las élites.

¿Merece la pena un mundo en el que para salvarse unos pocos se asesine a los niños al nacer? Mejor que reviente todo. A fin de cuentas el mundo se acaba cuando se muere cada individuo. Cuando yo, que soy el protagonista de la película de mi vida, me muera, las luces se apagarán y el mundo desaparecerá.

Canallas, delincuentes.

*A continuación ponemos algunas citas de distintos personajes en los que expresan, sin tapujos, que es necesario sacrificar a gran parte de la humanidad…
*

·John P. Holdren, asesor científico de Barack Obama:

“Un programa de esterilización de las mujeres después de su segundo o tercer hijo, aunque se trate de una operación más dificultosa que la de la vasectomía, podría ser más fácil de implementar que tratar de esterilizar a los hombres.
El desarrollo de una cápsula de esterilización a largo plazo que puede ser implantado bajo la piel y que se pueda retirar cuando se desee el embarazo abre posibilidades adicionales para el control de la fertilidad coercitiva. La cápsula podría ser implantado en la pubertad y podría ser extraíble, con permiso oficial, para un número limitado de nacimientos”



·Ezekiel Emanuel, ex-asesor de Salud del presidente Obama y uno de los arquitectos del proyecto de salud pública Obamacare:

“La sociedad sería mucho mejor si las personas no trataran de vivir más allá de los 75 años”

“la sociedad y las familias estarían mejor si la naturaleza sigue su curso con rapidez y prontitud”

“Es ineficiente desperdiciar recursos médicos en aquellos que no pueden tener una alta calidad de vida”


·Sir David Attenborough, presentador de TV del Reino Unido:

“Somos una plaga sobre la Tierra. Es algo que veremos claramente en los próximos 50 años. No es sólo el cambio climático; es una cuestión de espacio, de encontrar lugares para cultivar alimentos para esta enorme horda. O limitamos nuestro crecimiento de población o la naturaleza lo hará por nosotros”

·Paul Ehrlich, ex asesor científico del presidente George W. Bush y autor de “The Population Bomb”:

“A nuestro entender, la solución fundamental es la reducción de la escala de las actividades humanas, incluyendo el tamaño de la población, manteniendo su capacidad de consumo de recursos dentro de la capacidad de carga que tiene la Tierra”

“Nadie, en mi opinión, tiene derecho a tener 12 hijos o incluso tres, a menos que el segundo embarazo sea de gemelos”

·Ted Turner, fundador de la CNN:

“Una población total mundial de entre 250 y 300 millones de personas, con una disminución del 95% desde los niveles actuales, sería lo ideal”

·Viceprimer ministro de Japón, Taro Aso (sobre los pacientes médicos con enfermedades graves):

“No se puede dormir bien cuando se piensa que todo está pagado por el gobierno. Esto no se resolverá a menos que les demos prisas por morir”

·David Rockefeller:

“El impacto negativo del crecimiento de la población en todos nuestros ecosistemas planetarios se está convirtiendo en algo terriblemente evidente”


·Roger Martin, activista ambiental:

“En un planeta finito, la población óptima que proporciona la mejor calidad de vida para todos, es claramente mucho menor que el número máximo que permite la mera supervivencia. Cuantos más seamos, menos habrá para cada uno; menos personas significan una vida mejor”

·Bill Maher, presentador de la cadena HBO:

“Estoy a favor del aborto, estoy a favor del suicidio asistido, estoy a favor del suicidio regular…Hay demasiada gente, el planeta está demasiado lleno de gente y tenemos que promover la muerte”


·Penny Chisholm, profesora del MIT (Instituto Tecnológico de Massachussets):

“El verdadero truco es, en términos de tratar de estabilizar la población por debajo de los 9 mil millones, conseguir que las tasas de natalidad en los países en desarrollo disminuyan tan rápido como sea posible. Y eso permitirá que el número de seres humanos en la tierra se estabilice”

·Philip Cafaro, profesor de la Colorado State University:

“Acabar con el crecimiento de la población humana es una condición necesaria (pero no suficiente) para la prevención del cambio climático global catastrófico. De hecho, no basta con reducir el crecimiento, sino que es necesario reducir significativamente la población actual para conseguirlo”


·Eric R. Pianka, profesor de Biología en la Universidad de Texas:

“No tengo nada contra la gente. Sin embargo, estoy convencido de que el mundo, incluyendo a toda la humanidad, sería claramente mucho mejor sin tantos de nosotros”


·Margaret Sanger, fundadora de Planned Parenthood (organización no gubernamental asociada a la Federación Internacional de Planificación Familiar):

“Todos nuestros problemas son el resultado de un exceso de reproducción entre la clase obrera”

“La cosa más misericordiosa que una familia numerosa podría hacer por uno de sus hijos, es matarlo”

·Alberto Giubilini de la Universidad de Monash en Melbourne y Francesca Minerva, de la Universidad de Melbourne, en un artículo publicado en el Journal of Medical Ethics:

“Creemos que cuando se producen situaciones tras el nacimiento parecidas a las que justifican el aborto, debería permitirse lo que llamamos ‘aborto post-nacimiento’.
Proponemos llamarlo ‘aborto post-nacimiento’, en lugar de llamarlo ‘infanticidio’, para enfatizar que el estatus moral del individuo muerto es comparable con el de un feto…en vez de compararlo con el un niño.
Por lo tanto, decimos que matar a un recién nacido podría ser éticamente permisible en las mismas circunstancias en las que lo sería un aborto.
Tales circunstancias incluyen los casos en los que el recién nacido tiene el potencial de tener una vida aceptable, pero el bienestar de la familia está en riesgo”


·Nina Fedoroff, asesora de Hillary Clinton:

“Tenemos que continuar disminuyendo la tasa de crecimiento de la población mundial; el planeta no puede soportar mucha más gente”


·David Brower, primer Director Ejecutivo del Sierra Club:

“La maternidad debería ser un crimen punible contra la sociedad, a menos que los padres tengan una licencia del gobierno.
Todos los padres potenciales deberían ser obligados a utilizar sustancias químicas anticonceptivas y el gobierno debería suministrar antídotos a los ciudadanos elegidos para la maternidad”

·Thomas Ferguson, ex funcionario de la Oficina del Departamento de Estado para Asuntos de Población:

“Debemos reducir como sea los niveles de población. Todos los gobiernos pueden hacerlo de forma limpia, como hacemos nosotros (en EEUU), o tendrán el tipo de problemas desastrosos que tienen en lugares como El Salvador, Irán o Beirut.
La población es un problema político. Una vez que la población está fuera de control, se requiere de un gobierno autoritario, incluso del fascismo, para reducirlo…”

·Mijail Gorbachov:

“Tenemos que hablar con más claridad acerca de la sexualidad, de la anticoncepción, del aborto, asuntos de control de la población, debido a la crisis ecológica que experimentamos. Si conseguimos reducir la población en un 90%, ya no habrá suficientes personas para provocar grandes daños ecológicos”

·Jacques Cousteau:

“Con el fin de estabilizar la población mundial, deberíamos eliminar 350.000 personas cada día. Es algo horrible decirlo así, pero es igual de malo no decirlo”


·Pentti Linkola, ecologista finlandés:

“Si pudiera apretar un botón, yo me sacrificaría sin vacilar si eso significara que millones de personas morirían”

·Príncipe Phillip, esposo de la Reina Isabel II y co-fundador del Fondo Mundial para la Naturaleza:

“Si pudiera reencarnarme, me gustaría volver como un virus mortal, con el fin de contribuir a resolver la superpoblación”


----------



## Pintxen (20 Ene 2019)

A ver, la superpoblación, su crecimiento exponencial y la cada ver mayor escasez de recursos del planeta es evidente, pero lo que ellos plantean es quitarse de enmedio a los más desfavorecidos, como han hecho siempre, pero por si acaso el hijolagranputa de David Rockefeller murió en 2017 con 101 años de edad y un montón de descendientes a sus espaldas. No sería mejor que el 99 % de la población más pobre pasáramos por la guillotina al 1 % más rico? Con los recursos que estos últimos acumulan viviríamos el resto de puta madre unos cuantos siglos. De paso repartir el oro que acumula esta gentuza entre los miembros de este foro. Quien se apunta? Perdonad mi vocabulario, pero es que me caliento... 
Ah, se me olvidaba, en el reparto no entran los que votan a partidos políticos que favorecen la acumulación de riquezas en manos de ese 1 % (banqueros, corporaciones, etc...) privatizando bienes y empresas estratégicas, recursos como el agua y un largo etc...


----------



## kikepm (20 Ene 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Ah, se me olvidaba, en el reparto no entran los que votan a partidos políticos que favorecen la acumulación de riquezas en manos de ese 1 % (banqueros, corporaciones, etc...) privatizando bienes y empresas estratégicas, recursos como el agua y un largo etc...



Si la privatización fuera el motivo que hiciera que se acumulara la riqueza en el 1% de la población, habría que explicar como es posible que España, donde no existe la propiedad privada estricta, sino bienes públicos y privados sometidos en todo caso al bienestar general, ocurre que ese 1% acumula las riquezas a manos llenas.

Probablemente privatizar estrictamente, sería más favorable a los intereses de los individuos que a los de ese 1% de indeseables que, precisamente, acumulan más gracias a la centralización, al robo y confiscación, a leyes y privilegios abusivos, etc.

De todas formas, el reparto de riqueza está sobrevalorado, probablemente en USA o Suiza la riqueza esté menos repartida que en LAos o Angola (por poner dos ejemplos asépticos de países pobres) pero no creo que nadie prefiera vivir en estos que en los primeros.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante noticia la que os enlazo a continuación...

Palladium breaks the $1,400 barrier for the first time

¿Qué sucede con el Paladio? Muy sencillo: el "papel" ha causado tal distorsión que ahora se está evidenciando la escasez de FÍSICO y que es lo que la Industria está demandando.

Y es que el "papel" asociado a las Materias Primas está muy bien para limpiarse el CULO... y también para la puta ESPECULACIÓN, que más o menos...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (20 Ene 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Mirad lo que me he encontrado por ahí. Eugenesia, infanticidio.... esto es lo que tienen in mente las élites.
> 
> ¿Merece la pena un mundo en el que para salvarse unos pocos se asesine a los niños al nacer? Mejor que reviente todo. A fin de cuentas el mundo se acaba cuando se muere cada individuo. Cuando yo, que soy el protagonista de la película de mi vida, me muera, las luces se apagarán y el mundo desaparecerá.
> 
> ...



Los que han realizado esas aclaraciones son los primeros en que deberían de mirarse su cero empatía por los demás, creen que somos de piedra y creen que merecemos morir aunque no hayamos disfrutado de nuestra vida, en fin, espero que en otra vida no haya estos patánes de mierda que sólo quieren lo peor para la plebe, ergo, nosotros, porque yo trabajo a diario para poder tener un futuro mejor o ya puestos, dárselo a mis futuros hijos, si es que algún dia procreo, porque es evidente que han creado movimientos antifamilia, que es la única que a ellos les jode, si, a esos que están ahí arriba de la pirámide. 

Si llego a estar ahí arriba de la pirámide, seguiré siendo la misma persona humilde e incluso trataría de ayudar a aquellos que me lo pidan, ya puestos intentaría competir contra los sádicos que has puesto Kovaliov.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2019)

Interesantes comentarios y reflexiones sobre la superpoblación mundial.

Ya de niño, en el cole cursando la vieja EGB recuerdo algún profesor de historia mencionar que 3000 millones de habitantes eran un techo poblacional peligroso y que ponía en riesgo no solo los recursos mundiales, si no el espacio habitable.


Hoy ya debemos ir por los 7000 millones...ciudadano arriba o abajo...

¿somos demasiados?

Todo depende del objetivo de la raza humana, si nuestro objetivo es maximizar los recursos del planeta, evidentemente cuantos menos seamos más durarán...

Pero, ¿y si el objetivo fuera otro?

Hay una cosa que debemos entender, y creo que es sencilla...a mas seres humanos, mayor potencial intelectual de la raza...

¿creéis que estaríamos dónde estamos si la población mundial no hubiera superado 100 millones de individuos?

Hubiera nacido un Mozart, un Einstein, un Jobs... La estadística es sencilla, a mayor numero de individuos, mayores posibilidades de que exista un genio entre alguno de ellos.

Por ejemplo, no hubiéramos precisado desarrollar energía nuclear, ni cultivos extensivos, no hubiéramos explorado mares ni el espacio a la velocidad que lo hemos hecho...

Posiblemente la mayoría de los que leemos esto, no hubiéramos llegado a existir nunca.

Un hormiguero crece hasta su limite, y una vez superado este, crea nuevas colonias...lo mismo un panal, o un bosque...

En nuestros genes está reproducirnos, crecer y extendernos...imaginad ahora mismo que no pudiéramos tener descendencia, a pesar de que pudiéramos vivir miles de años...¿de que nos valdría tal logro?

Todo tiene un objetivo, y pretender conocerlo sin alcanzar la meta, es harto complicado.

Los ideólogos que hablan de eliminación de un gran porcentaje de la población, tendrán sus razones, pero pienso que solo sería cuestión de tiempo llegar al mismo punto de superpoblación si no se descubre algo revolucionario que nos sirva para dar un salto cualitativo que convierta la superpoblación en algo trivial...y ese logro cualitativo (no sé cual podría ser), se logrará antes si hay muchas mentes pensando en ello, y se estrangula el embudo lo suficiente como para pensar que puede existir un gran problema.

Restringir o regular sobre las leyes naturales es complicado, pero al ser humano siempre le ha encantado...todo tiene un principio y un final...¿se acerca nuestro fin por culpa de la superpoblación?...yo no lo sé, pero lo que tengo claro que no haré será apoyar una reforma o ley que restrinja o promueva eliminarnos a nosotros mismos.

*Los recursos finitos impondrían límites al desarrollo exponencial*



Spoiler



La propuesta más nueva y aceptada es la planteada por Jacob Haqq-Misra y Seth Baum, de Pennsylvania State University,3​ que sugiere que la clave de esta paradoja está en el error de suponer que una civilización puede colonizar el Universo a un ritmo exponencial. Según ellos, el agotamiento de los recursos impondría límites al desarrollo de cualquier civilización y, por tanto, no se podría dar un crecimiento exponencial de la misma. 

A diferencia de Fermi, que creía que las civilizaciones se autoexterminaban con armas, estos investigadores piensan que la paradoja corresponde a que la limitación de recursos finitos se impone, pero el resultado final es el mismo: nunca entraremos en contacto con otros seres o la probabilidad de ello es muy baja. Trasladan el escenario del actual crecimiento humano y el agotamiento de recursos terrestres: cenit del petróleo y otros recursos, sobrepoblación, contaminación generalizada y colapso ecológico4​ a una hipotética civilización en un escenario galáctico.3​ Pero argumentan que puede que haya miles de civilizaciones avanzadas que tratan de colonizar su entorno espacial cercano, pero lo harán a un ritmo tan lento que nunca entran en contacto unas con otras en tiempo y espacio. 

Algunos discuten que las civilizaciones que sobrevivieren más fueren aquellas más sabias por administrar apropiadamente sus recursos disponiendo de más tiempo. Se diferenciarían de las civilizaciones como la humana, consumistas por alcanzar sabiduría y conocimiento en un corto plazo por invertir los recursos disponibles rápidamente, pero comprometiendo con ello su existencia.



Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Estamos abocados a extinguirnos como ha sucedido con otras especies que llegaron a dominar el planeta... Quizás, seamos nosotros mismos quienes lo provoquemos antes de que nos llegue la "hora"... La Naturaleza o el "orden" que la gobierna (NO es Dios...) es mucho más poderosa que el ser humano. 

Y a veces, paketazo, me pregunto si no estamos "involucionando"... Fíjate en la gran cantidad de talentos que se dieron durante el Renacimiento y con una población "testimonial" si la comparamos con la actual.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ene 2019)

Aqui a los talentos se les vuelve subnormales y se les castiga.

Recuerdo que los niños mas listos que habia cuando yo era pequeño que solian ser autenticos demonios debido a su naturaleza, estaban bastante mal considerados por todo el profesorado.

A los genios ahora se los castra y se los lleva a la marginalidad en lugar de reconducirlos para que su genialidad pueda ser descubierta.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2019)

Hola, Notrabajo34: Puede ser como dices, aunque NO tengo elementos para comparar en relación a mi anterior comentario. La "teoría" debería darte la razón, perooooo yo no lo tengo tan claro...

Entiendo que en el Renacimiento los tiempos eran muchísimo más difíciles que en la actualidad.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Aqui a los talentos se les vuelve subnormales y se les castiga.
> 
> Recuerdo que los niños mas listos que habia cuando yo era pequeño que solian ser autenticos demonios debido a su naturaleza, estaban bastante mal considerados por todo el profesorado.
> 
> A los genios ahora se los castra y se los lleva a la marginalidad en lugar de reconducirlos para que su genialidad pueda ser descubierta.



Ayer mismo hablaba con un empresario del método que usaba para elegir a sus trabajadores, que tipo de recursos humanos buscaba para encajar a un individuo en su puesto laboral preciso.

Esta cuestión daría para escribir una enciclopedia, sin embargo tratando de simplificar, hay que diferenciar entre dos tipos de personas.

La que se ha preparado toda su vida para encajar en ese puesto, sin haber accedido nunca a ese puesto.

La que sin haberse preparado para ese puesto, una vez en el se adapta y cumple las expectativas.

¿Quién eres tu?

¿a quién buscas tu?

Evidentemente, no es lo mismo buscar a un neurocirujano, o a un experto en detectar fisuras en un reactor nuclear, que buscar a un comercial de golosinas o un monologuista de relatos cortos.

Pienso que la genialidad en un individuo o su grandeza, está en saber adaptarse al camino que recorre...puede que a Einstein se le ocurriera la teoría de la relatividad especial mirando por la ventana desde una oficina de patentes, mientras recordaba lo complicado que fue obtener su bachillerato por culpa de lo mal que se le daban las letras.

Un genio es un tipo que obtiene agua en el desierto por primera vez excavando un pozo, o un hombre que nació hace 600 y años fue capaz de entender que la tierra no era el centro del universo, o un pintor que componía sus obras usando polígonos carentes de lógica.

Un genio puede ser quién este leyendo estas letras mientras saca adelante a su familia con un solo sueldo (autónomo), dos hipotecas (coche y casa), y sufre una carga impositiva de casi el 40% de sus ingresos brutos...y se va a la cama con una sonrisa. 

Creo que cada momento ha tenido y tendrá sus genios, lo que casi es seguro, es que mueren más genios sin saberlo que genios acaban siendo descubiertos por la humanidad.

Buenas tardes noches a todos, y veremos lo "genial" que es la semana que empieza.


----------



## Sin_Casa (20 Ene 2019)

Interesante el tema de la superpoblacion, desde siempre un mayor numero de individuos es una ventaja frente a la extincion, al igual que una mayor variedad de ellos es una ventaja para la adaptacion.

Creo que el camino a seguir es el que ha hecho el ser humano desde siempre, colonizar nuevas zonas, y ahora nos toca salir del planeta y colonizar nuevos mundos, ya sean habitables o no. La colonizacion espacial seria una buena forma para disminuir la presion del planeta y mejorar la economia globla, auqnue se ha de hacer con mucho cuidado, ya que importar recursos o mejor dicho, alterar el balance de materia/energia dentro del planeta podria ser desastroso


----------



## racional (21 Ene 2019)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Creo que el camino a seguir es el que ha hecho el ser humano desde siempre, colonizar nuevas zonas, y ahora nos toca salir del planeta y colonizar nuevos mundos, ya sean habitables o no. La colonizacion espacial seria una buena forma para disminuir la presion del planeta y mejorar la economia globla, auqnue se ha de hacer con mucho cuidado, ya que importar recursos o mejor dicho, alterar el balance de materia/energia dentro del planeta podria ser desastroso



Muy bonito para una película de Star Trek, en el mundo real no hay más planetas habitables conocidos.


----------



## Pintxen (21 Ene 2019)

Paketazo, buena reflexión!


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2019)

racional dijo:


> Muy bonito para una película de Star Trek, *en el mundo real* no hay más planetas habitables conocidos.



No generalices, la frase correcta sería "en nuestro mundo conocido"

Si pudiera apostar y saber el desenlace de la apuesta iría all in a que sí hay vida inteligente en otros lugares, la ha habido, o la habrá...

Con que solo el 0,001% de los planetas del universo cumplieran las condiciones similares a las del planeta tierra, tendríamos miles de planetas desperdigados por todo el universo con posibilidad de albergar vida...y eso no es star treck, es simple estadística.

Por todo lo demás,mientras no se descubra el modo de viajar por el espacio a velocidades próximas a la luz sin morir en el intento, podemos hacer las cábalas que queramos, e incluso logrando viajar a dicha velocidad es universo se nos quedaría tan grande como una molécula de agua en un océano.

Parece que la semana empieza flojeando con el metal, la corrección iniciada la pasada semana, sobre todo en la plata va a testear la busqueda de una zona que ponga freno...a nivel técnico diario, la plata por ejemplo no debería perder la cota de 15,20$ en cierres, si a eso le sumamos la velodidad d ela bajada desde el último máximo, es complicado que frene por ahí, pero lo iremos viendo.

En cuanto a las mineras, de nuevo en riesgo, pero como estamos viendo estos meses, y ya comentamos por aquí, los movimientos corporativos están concentrando las explotaciones mundiales en pocas manos, y eso sucede sobre todo por que las acciones con potencial a largo plazo, están baratas.

Veremos esta semana como evoluciona la renta variable, si lo que hemos visto ha sido un simple rebote, debería corregir a la de ya, y si va a ser algo más ya salimos de dudas posiblemente entre hoy y sobre todo mañana por la evolución de USA.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ya dijo el malogrado Stephen Hawking que nos quedaban unos 100 años para abandonar el planeta si deseábamos sobrevivir como especie. Y daba distintos motivos de una evidente solidez.

¿Es posible esto? Ahora mismo, NO. Y eso lo sabemos todos. Por otro lado, parece que buena parte de la investigación espacial está orientada hacia la vía militar, así que no nos hagamos muchas "ilusiones".

Además, en el supuesto de que algún día se pudiera "colonizar" algún planeta, los "elegidos" serían muy pocos y, evidentemente, éstos formarían parte de la "Casta" dominante de ese momento.

En el pasado he leído algunas referencias a una "nueva" Física en medios militares rusos y es posible que se haya avanzado en este terreno más de lo que cuentan... De hecho, yo he podido visionar algunos vídeos de armas "convencionales" que, desde luego, desafían los conceptos actuales que tenemos en relación a la Física que se nos ha enseñado.

# paketazo: Ya veremos... Entiendo que llevamos más de un año en fase de distribución y la duda que tengo es si ya se acaba o aún le queda algo de "cuerda". Lo que está meridianamente claro es que las "manos fuertes" en EE.UU. NO han comprado en ese período.

Luego, también está claro que la subida actual ha sido después de que Steven Mnuchin, Secretario del Tesoro, hablará con los altos dirigentes de los principales Bancos estadounidenses. Por tanto...

Respecto a las concentraciones que estamos viendo en la industria minera de los MPs se están efectuando asumiendo unos niveles de Deuda estratosféricos y eso también hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Creo que se debe buscar VALOR en las que son más pequeñas y que cuentan con buenas reservas probadas, aparte de una Deuda muy reducida. Y haberlas haylas...

Saludos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Ene 2019)

racional dijo:


> Muy bonito para una película de Star Trek, en el mundo real no hay más planetas habitables conocidos.



Star Trek es scify, lo elevo a categoría de scifynóia paranóide. (sin ánimo de ofender, por supuesto).


----------



## racional (21 Ene 2019)

No se si habeis leido las noticias, pero son de desaceleramiento de la economía, deflación, recesión, esto es muy malo para el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2019)

Jajaja... Muy bueno lo suyo. Eso que dice ¿es "malo" para el Oro? Me da la "ligera" sensación de que NO, más bien todo lo contrario... ¿Se ha dado cuenta dónde se encuentra hoy el Oro?

Si se pasa por mi Blog de Rankia, verá lo último que he editado allí: hay gente de Irlanda del Norte con pasta "gansa" que está comprando Oro y lo está depositando en Dublín...

¿Por qué harán algo tan "extraño"? Quizás, una "huída a la CALIDAD" ante la posibilidad de un Brexit DURO...

En fin, ya sabe Vd. que sus "proclamas" contra el Oro tienen muy poco o ningún seguimiento por este hilo... por mucho que se empeñe.


----------



## ajmens (22 Ene 2019)

racional dijo:


> No se si habeis leido las noticias, pero son de desaceleramiento de la economía, deflación, recesión, esto es muy malo para el oro.



No lo creo.

Uno de los objetivo es acabar con la moneda fiat para pasar a un nuevo sistema, apuesto a un modelo binario de moneda respaldada en metal y otra de caracter criptográfico,el ethereum seria un buen candidato. Una moneda sería deflacionaria y la otra inflacionaria, (no, el bitcoin no puede suplir a los metales, crearía demasiados desequilibrios económicos en la transición, el bitcoin tiene que repartirse, mientras que el oro por ejemplo esta ya bien resguardado por las principales entidades financieras mundiales. Además el bitcoin no da la misma seguridad financiera en caso de guerra digital o fallas de suministro). 
Por tanto para llegar a dicho objetivo es necesario destruir el valor de la moneda fiat actual. Algo parecido a lo que esta pasando en Venezuela pero a mayor escala. (Venezuela ha servido como escenario de simulación).
 
Digamos que ambas monedas funcionaran como el Ying y el Yang, para el ahorro se tratara de conseguir moneda con valor metal y para el gasto diario la criptomoneda. Una aumentara su valor con el paso del tiempo y la otra tendrás que correr para gastarla antes de que se devalué.
Probablemente los salarios sean en moneda criptográfica y exista mercado para su transformación a moneda metal, con una buena tasa en contra.
La gente vivirá al día, en un mundo decreciente en recursos y mayormente digital. El capitalismo tendrá margen de crecimiento en un mundo que ha llegado a los límites físicos, si consigue trascender gran parte de su economía a lo digital.

La realidad virtual podrá llegar a suponer una transición del modelo económico físico a uno inmaterial. El capitalismo morirá en el mundo terrenal pero encontrará un nuevo mundo infinito en lo digital.

Ready Player One - Tráiler Oficial 1 - Castellano HD - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2019)

Vale la pena este artículo y que denuncia lo MISMO que vengo haciendo desde los principios de este hilo...

'Real' Inflation Expected to Rise; Hedge Your Bets With Gold | Newsmax.com

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 Ene 2019)

buenos días

dejo esto ,,, creo que no se ha puesto ,,, uno lee tantas cosas que ya no se si se ha puesto antes aquí

Global Silver Production May Decline More Than Analysts Forecasts | Zero Hedge | Zero Hedge

saludos


----------



## FranMen (22 Ene 2019)

De los museos se aprende bastante. Este fin de semana ha tocado el arqueológico y el de la moneda. Hay un buen número de pequeños tesoros del siglo I antes de Cristo ( tiempo revuelto por la conquista Romana) La gente atesoraba los áureos y los dracmas, denarios y usaba para el día a día el cobre. Las monedas de oro están perfectas por dos motivos: por las cualidades del oro y porque apenas circulaban: en cuanto alguien pillaba una iba a la hucha pues conservaba su valor y tiraba del cobre y bronce que continuamente se depreciaba.


----------



## Pintxen (22 Ene 2019)

Sería interesante saber cuanto tiempo podría vivir una familia de aquella época con una onza de oro, salvando las distancias de los cambios en la calidad de vida, aumento poblacional, cantidad de oro existente, etc...
Teniendo en cuenta que cosas como la sal o el hierro valían el copón y hoy en día su valor es muchísimo menor.
Tengo la impresión de que el oro no ha cambiado mucho, o igual me equivoco, que opinais?


----------



## MIP (22 Ene 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Sería interesante saber cuanto tiempo podría vivir una familia de aquella época con una onza de oro, salvando las distancias de los cambios en la calidad de vida, aumento poblacional, cantidad de oro existente, etc...
> Teniendo en cuenta que cosas como la sal o el hierro valían el copón y hoy en día su valor es muchísimo menor.
> Tengo la impresión de que el oro no ha cambiado mucho, o igual me equivoco, que opinais?



Decía algún historiador romano que con una onza de oro, un caballero tenía suficiente para acondicionarse adecuadamente: una buena toga, buenos zapatos y complementos (anillo, broche, amuletos...). 

Hoy también con el valor de una onza de oro, te puedes ir a unos grandes almacenes y repetir la jugada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> De los museos se aprende bastante. Este fin de semana ha tocado el arqueológico y el de la moneda. Hay un buen número de pequeños tesoros del siglo I antes de Cristo ( tiempo revuelto por la conquista Romana) La gente atesoraba los áureos y los dracmas, denarios y usaba para el día a día el cobre. Las monedas de oro están perfectas por dos motivos: por las cualidades del oro y porque apenas circulaban: en cuanto alguien pillaba una iba a la hucha pues conservaba su valor y tiraba del cobre y bronce que continuamente se depreciaba.






Tambien estan perfectos por que hay varios especialistas en fabricar aureos y no hay manera humana de saber que son de ayer y no de hace 2000 años.

Es una verguenza pero los museos estan llenos de replicas mientras las cosas originales se pierden en colecciones privadas.

Gran culpa de todo esto lo tienen las leyes Españolas que dicen que como te vean buscando o como encuentres algo te lo quitan todo y a la carcel.

En Inglaterra por ejemplo se lleva al museo, te pagan muy pero que muy bien y te lo tasan todo muy bien, eres un heroe por haber llevado las cosas al museo y ponen una placa con tu nombre y la mitad del dinero para ti y la otra mitad para el dueño del terreno.

Aqui te lo quitan todo y a la carcel, resultado que todo se pierde por el estranjero y todo lleno de replicas.


----------



## racional (22 Ene 2019)

timi dijo:


> buenos días
> 
> dejo esto ,,, creo que no se ha puesto ,,, uno lee tantas cosas que ya no se si se ha puesto antes aquí
> 
> ...



Llevo años leyendo la misma noticia, de que la plata va a escasear, pero luego no escasea en ningún sitio. Al revés, los mineros cada años produce más. Todo mentiras que muchos os creeis.







---------- Post added 22-ene-2019 at 14:55 ----------




casaytierras dijo:


> Creo que la enorme incógnita que esconde la próxima crisis es: ¿Sucederá una deflación o hiperinflación? La "anterior" crisis de 2008 provocó una brutal deflación. El grifo fue cerrado y la evidencia fue la bajada en el precio de muchos bienes (sobre todo la vivienda). Tanto por falta de liquidez como por el miedo a gastar quienes sí la tenían.



En la época de superproducción en que vivimos, siempre va ser de deflación. Los sistemas de producción siempre mejoran, nunca emporan. Los negocios de almacenaje estan creciendo, la gente ya no tiene espacio en su casa para guardar cosas. La confirmación vendra cuando baje más el oil, a 20-30 dólares.


----------



## racional (22 Ene 2019)

casaytierras dijo:


> ¿Crees en serio que el oil bajará hasta los 20$? ¿Qué te lleva a pensar eso con un petróleo cada vez más escaso y una demanda más elevada?



Porque la escased del petróleo, es una gran mentira. Parece mentira que caigais en estos trucos de comercial.


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tambien estan perfectos por que hay varios especialistas en fabricar aureos y no hay manera humana de saber que son de ayer y no de hace 2000 años.
> 
> Es una verguenza pero los museos estan llenos de replicas mientras las cosas originales se pierden en colecciones privadas.
> 
> ...



OFF TOPIC

Es un tema largo lo de España pasa en casi toda Europa; en Inglaterra lo desconozco, pero si que es totalmente cierto lo que comentas en China, país de los Usanos,... , lo sé de primera mano, un famoso museo de una gran Fundación tenía ese problema y las piezas venían de muy lejos; gastaba mucho, mucho, cada exposición temporal 1millón de euros, hacían varias al año, todo ellos, hasta generaron un pequeña industria alrededor; pero llegó la crisis, el estado les ayudó a salvar los muebles y los nuevos gestores dijeron que se acabó, cortaron de raíz, pusieron a cuatro subnormales dirigiendo el asunto; ahora compran exposiciones mainstream, les salen más baratas, tienen más visitas... 

también relacionado, por si no se sabe, la colección más grande de arte del mundo esta en las zonas francas de los aeropuertos de Ginebra, Zurich, ... todas en Suiza, los que lo conocen de cerca cuentan haber visto cosas fascinantes.

https://www.swissinfo.ch/spa/econom...iscretos-búnkeres-de-los-millonarios/40492918

---------- Post added 22-ene-2019 at 16:23 ----------




racional dijo:


> No se si habeis leido las noticias, pero son de desaceleramiento de la economía, deflación, recesión, esto es muy malo para el oro.



Es fácil venir al foro y soltar paridones, chorradas, lo sé de primera mano, yo lo suelo hacer con mucha frecuencia. sin ánimo de ofender una cuestión

si bien es totalmente cierto lo que comentas, "Expansión global se debilita" FMI (World Economic Outlook Update, January 2019) World Economic Outlook Update, January 2019: A Weakening Global Expansion 

Desaceleración Usana, Chinil, crecientes riesgos ... pero la historia ante acontecimientos similares ha llevado más arriba a los metales, ¿va a ser esta vez diferente?


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2019)

racional dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No puedo rebatir ni confirmar tus letras, ya que estaría pisando el terreno de la adivinación.

Pese a ello, y si de apuestas y pronósticos se trata, veo más plausible que el oil ronde los 30$ a que el oro caiga a aquellos 700$ que algunos cuyo nombre no recuerdo afirmaban por estos lares.

El petróleo es un bien escaso, y muy demandado por la industria, no solo la energética, de todos modos, quién sabe lo que se inventará a la vuelta de la esquina...o quizá ya esté inventado.

Hoy por hoy, el petróleo, y esto tenedlo todos bien claro, es un arma confiscatoria de vuestro sudor. Los costes de extracción, transporte, almacenaje y transformación son solo un % de lo que realmente pagamos...y justo ahí, en lo que pagamos, radica la magia del oro negro.

Todo lo que el petróleo lleva asociado en forma de tasas e impuestos, es tan exageradamente inmenso a nivel global, que si mañana mismo desapareciera del mapa, y pudiera sustituirse por algún producto imposible de grabar con impuestos, muchos estados se irían al santo carajo.

Pensad en lo que consume un ciudadano medio al año en combustible por ejemplo: la cosa anda por los 1200€ / año, de los cuales casi el 60% son impuestos...o sea *720€ / año de impuestos*.

Estado de bienestar lo llaman...sobre todo para algunos.

Dicho esto, ojala el petróleo baje a los 10$ o 5$ o lo regalen por las calles...eso sí, tened en cuenta que a pesar de la bajada, los impuestos que seguiremos pagando por su uso, se incrementarán en la misma proporción que la bajada del precio.

En conclusión: Poner superpetroleros, estaciones de bombeo, plataformas petrolíferas, oleoductos de miles de Km, refinerías y todo lo que podáis imaginar de infraestructura petrolera, se lleva menos que el puto gobierno del país el cual no hace nada para abaratar los costes del mismo.

Un saludo.


----------



## FranMen (22 Ene 2019)

Qué me dices de la electricidad? Todavía nos tienen más pillados con ella.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: Partamos de la base que el Oro apenas se veía por la Antigua Roma... Eso era algo casi exclusivo de las élites de la época. Y la mayor parte de la gente utilizaba el Denario como principal unidad de moneda.

También hay que tener en cuenta de que el Imperio Romano duró SIGLOS, por tanto con bastantes "altos" y "bajos" a lo largo del mismo. SÍ sabemos que tuvieron episodios hiperinflacionarios, como por ejemplo en la época de Diocleciano (Siglo III d.C.) y que decidió promulgar el Edicto de Precios Máximos para estabilizar la moneda y atemperar la grave Crisis económica que asolaba al Imperio.

El cumplimiento del Edicto era obligatorio en TODO el Imperio y, además, fijar precios superiores estaba penado con la muerte...

Y no es menos cierto que nosotros NO dedicamos el mismo porcentaje del salario que los romanos gastaban en su alimentación. Eso hay que tenerlo en consideración, por cuanto al igual que ahora la DESIGUALDAD era muy pronunciada.

Eso SÍ, yo he hecho mis "números" en distintas épocas del Imperio y, la verdad, es que el Oro SIEMPRE sale como "caballo ganador"...

Y también, como en nuestros tiempos, existían los PRIVILEGIADOS. Por ejemplo, en el Siglo II, el auriga Cayo Apuleyo Diocles llegó a ganar en toda su carrera unos 35 millones de Sestercios (1 Denario = 4 Sestercios). Es decir, que se hubiera podido codear con los deportistas mejor pagados de hoy en día.

Respecto a "racional", pues los más "viejos" ya lo conocemos y suele "animarnos" el hilo con sus "retorcimientos", pero al menos guarda las "formas" y que otros -pocos- han ignorado en el pasado.

En relación al Petróleo lo que yo tengo bastante claro en estos momentos es que hay una mayor Oferta que Demanda y ahí están los precios... Soy de la opinión de que seguirá bajando a medida que la desaceleración económica pase a otro "estadio"... aunque, obviamente, una situación geopolítica SIEMPRE penderá como una amenaza para los consumidores y enviar este escenario al traste. Ya lo viví en el 1973, por tanto algo sé...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo enlazado un magnífico artículo...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...ocultable-crisis-de-las-alianzas-occidentales

Curiosa la referencia al supuesto alunizaje del Apolo VIII y que, desde luego, pone en duda muchos de los "éxitos" relacionados con los programas espaciales estadounidenses.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (23 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo enlazado un magnífico artículo...
> 
> 2019: la inocultable crisis de las alianzas occidentales
> 
> ...





Pero que está contando este lelo, el Apolo 8 nunca alunizo, ni siquiera llevaba módulo lunar, dio unas pocas órbitas a 150km de altura, sacaron fotos y pelis y regresó de vuelta.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2019)

Hola, MIP: Al parecer, la referencia original es de un periódico chino... Y, efectivamente, hasta ahora NO se había alunizado en la cara oculta de la Luna. Lo único que consta es una sonda estadounidense que parece se estrelló allí por el 1962...

Bueno, me imagino que forma parte de la guerra de "desinformación" que sostienen los EE.UU. y China.

De todas formas, fuera de esto -que es importante- el artículo sigue siendo muy bueno, al menos para mí y cada cual hará su particular valoración.

Y, en lo personal, tengo en "cuarentena" muchos de los "éxitos" que se atribuyen los americanos en la carrera espacial.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Ene 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No puedo rebatir ni confirmar tus letras, ya que estaría pisando el terreno de la adivinación.
> 
> Pese a ello, y si de apuestas y pronósticos se trata, veo más plausible que el oil ronde los 30$ a que el oro caiga a aquellos 700$ que algunos cuyo nombre no recuerdo afirmaban por estos lares.
> 
> ...



Hola a todos. Despues de leer el gran eslogan del Sr. Racional, en lugar de dejar mi opinion, dejo unos datos:

- Breakeven fiscal de oil en KSA = 88$/bl
- Breakeven fiscal de oil en IRI = 72$/bl
- Breakeven fiscal de oil en VEN = 215 $/bl
- Breakeven fiscal de oil en RUS = 53 $/bl

(La fuente es de pago)

Estos datos son suficientes para dejar volar nuestra imaginacion sobre geo-estrategia, intereses, alianzas y presiones (sobre el precio de petroleo y flujos de derivados) y, sobre todo, de la dependencia que comenta Paketazo de muchos paises hacia el oro negro. 

LSFO (Marine) es la golosina con las que muchas companyias trabajan ahora para 2020, y ya se pueden ver nuevas patentes en el mercado. Pero la incertidumbre sigue siendo enorme.

Barklays estimada que la demenda de produccion de petroleo crecera en 1.4 millones bl/d con un precio Brent medio de 75 $/bl, estimando muchas disrupciones durante el anyo debido a inestabilidades en paises como Iran, Lybia, Venezuela, China y USA. Geo-estrategicamente, Barklays apunta al Estrecho de Hormuz como el mayor riesgo para el 2019.

Por otro lado, Pakistan depende cada vez mas de China, que tambien ha entrado en Sri Lanka y Bangla Desh... es el gigante silencioso que hace que algunos paises se endeuden con el... imaginaos bases (marinas) chinas en Sri Lanka, Bangla Desh, Pakistan... veremos.

Abrazos

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Vuelve el corta pega más impresionante de todos los tiempos | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Vuelve el corta pega más impresionante de todos los tiempos | Investing.com
> 
> Saludos.



Las modas son solo eso...modas...da igual que sea usar pantalones bombachos, beber gin tonic con pepino, o invertir en inmobiliarias cuando su per estaba por encima de 100...

La cuestión de fondo, es evidentemente sociológica, y como seres humanos que somos, solemos preferir equivocarnos siguiendo al rebaño, que marcar unas pautas diferentes a riesgo de equivocarnos nosotros solos.

Un claro ejemplo de lo que digo aplicado a la bolsa por ejemplo es cuando mencionamos en análisis técnico la tendencia de fondo:

Alcista o bajista no es más que decir que está de moda comprar o vender tal activo o tal otro.

Nosotros lo vimos con el oro hace unos años cuando rondó los 2000$ por onza...¿estaba el oro de moda, o era la inversión del milenio?

El tiempo nos ha dicho que aquello fue una moda pasajera que lleva ya unos cuantos años digiriéndose y ajustándose, ya que tras toda moda siempre queda un resquicio que puede traer de nuevo a aquella moda pasada al tiempo presente.

Google, Apple, Amazon... son modas que se retroalimentan respaldadas en la calidad de sus servicios o productos.

¿está de moda fumar habanos?...pienso que no, pero sin embargo quién busca un buen puro deseará fumar uno...y eso es lo que debemos buscar en bolsa..."habanos"

La calidad sobrevive a las modas, sin embargo, las modas pueden hacernos ricos muy rápido...ambas vertientes son interesantes desde el punto de vista del inversor.

Dicho esto, os pregunto, ¿Qué está de moda ahora mismo como inversión? ¿Qué pensáis estará de moda los próximos años?

Recordad que no tiene nada que ver con el valor fundamental...por ejemplo lo vemos desde hace muchos meses en los mercados de renovables, dónde parece que falta tiempo para comprar todo lo que sale al mercado...no tengáis dudas que es una moda, lo que hay que saber reconocer es hasta cuando estará de moda, y si sus fundamentales convertirán una moda en una tendencia.

Bitcoin estuvo de moda no hace mucho, todos lo recordamos...esas modas generan jugosas subidas verticales, lo que hay que lograr es identificarlas en el inicio de la fase.

También puede ponerse de moda el mercado bajista...no lo olvidemos, en 2008 lo vimos... :abajo:

Ejemplo didáctico de lo que es una moda:

Hilo Oficial del Rescate del niño que cayó a un pozo de 100 metros en Malaga (II)

En poco menos de 24 horas 750 mensajes...extrapolad algo similar a una acción, subyacente, activo... y a nivel global.

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## racional (24 Ene 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Google, Apple, Amazon... son modas que se retroalimentan respaldadas en la calidad de sus servicios o productos.



Llamalo modas, pero son negocios, y ganan dinero, mucho dinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2019)

Desde luego, racional, su argumentación es de lo más "lúcida"... También los "narcos" ganan mucha, muchísima "pasta", ¿y eso es "bueno"? También las Eléctricas ganan un "pastón" a nuestra costa y.... ¿?

En fin, se lo tiene que currar mucho más si quiere desdecir a un conforero como paketazo...


----------



## Tons (24 Ene 2019)

racional dijo:


> Porque la escased del petróleo, es una gran mentira. Parece mentira que caigais en estos trucos de comercial.




Tu y tus frases lapidarias....espero que tengas más suerte con esta que con todo la matraca que nos metistes con bitcoin (espero que no vendieses tu casa para "inbercirlo" en el negocio del siglo):XX:


----------



## Orooo (25 Ene 2019)

casaytierras dijo:


> No conozco todavía a los foreros. Pero yo le he remitido a fuentes fiables, le he pedido que argumente con fuentes su aseveración y nada de nada.




No pide usted "na" si pretende que el señor racional argumente.

El llega, suelta la frase que se le pasa por la cabeza y desaparece cual ninja.

Le ciegan las cotizaciones (o manipulaciones) de los "productos"

Ya lo irá conociendo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (25 Ene 2019)

[MODO CONSPIRANOICO ON]

primero la hiperinflación generando miseria a la gran mayoría de la población, ahora el reconocimiento de estados unidos a guaidó, parecen pasos escalonados de un mismo plan, por supuesto ya aprovechamos y de paso nos quedamos con sus reservas de oro

a los venezolanos parece q les ha tocado ser conejillos de indias, el laboratorio donde se están ensayando cosas para el futuro

al igual q lo del flash crash causado por jardine matheson el otro día en la bolsa de singapur, q casualidad, los rothschild son los dueños de jardine matheson, adquirieron un 20% en 2005 a precio de saldo cuando iban a quebrar y ellos la salvaron

casualidades, casualidades everywhere

alguien está ensayando muchas cosas ultimamente

[MODO CONSPIRANOICO OFF]


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: NUNCA le pida Vd. una argumentación a "racional" porque para eso tendría que utilizar el "coco" y eso NO parece que sea su "fuerte".

Lo suyo es pasarse por aquí y lanzar frases lapidarias, cuando no recomienda entrar en distintos productos que están en máximos. Lo recordamos por eso cuando BitCoin, Apple y otros estuvieron en máximos. 

Su inquina hacia los MPs le viene porque en su momento debió quedar bien "pillado" en los máximos del 2011... perooooo claro que él entró ahí para ESPECULAR y que parece sigue haciendo con otros activos. NO parece que tenga muy buen ojo a la hora de seleccionarlos y entrar en ellos, aunque ese es un asunto suyo.

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (25 Ene 2019)

la plata lleva una subida de un 1.3% en la ultima hora

me he perdido algo?


----------



## MIP (25 Ene 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata lleva una subida de un 1.3% en la ultima hora
> 
> 
> 
> me he perdido algo?




¿Acaso importa? ¿Por que necesitamos tener respuestas para cada movimiento del mercado, cuando esa información habitualmente emana de unas esferas con las cuales no tenemos ni el más mínimo contacto?

Ya nos enteraremos dentro de unos días.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (25 Ene 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata lleva una subida de un 1.3% en la ultima hora
> 
> me he perdido algo?



Es verdad. Oro y Plata, desde las 14.00 horas pico de subida casi vertical...







Edito: A las 15.44 horas ha parado.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: A esta hora, la Plata sigue con su subida... También sube de forma interesante el Oro. El movimiento está siendo amplificado por muchas mineras de MPs.

¿Motivos? Supongo que una mera reacción técnica dentro de la tendencia alcista que lleva en el corto plazo. Y, desde luego, porque tiene que haber entrado bastante "pasta", sino de qué...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Ene 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata lleva una subida de un 1.3% en la ultima hora
> 
> me he perdido algo?





Charizato dijo que iba a bajar, soy medio nuevo por aqui pero comprendi que en el momento en el que charizato decia que bajaba a las profundidades tenia que comprar oro y plata como un hijo puta.....:XX::XX:

Especialmente oro la verdad....

Luego empezo a bajar un poco tras comprar yo y pense que los presagios habian sido mal interpretados pero finalmente parece que acerte.


----------



## timi (25 Ene 2019)

Gold Surges Above $1300 As Dollar Dumps | Zero Hedge

no es el oro que sube , sino el dólar que baja ,,,, no olvidemos porque estamos aquí , las monedas fiduciarias tienden a 0 por definición ,,,,
de momento no supera los 1300 $ , tiempo al tiempo , pero creo que antes tiene que visitar los 126x , para luego superar con fuerza los 1300$

pero yo soy forero en practicas comparado con algunos de los presentes ,,, 

miro mis onzas , y confirmo que no han ni engordado , ni adelgazado , siguen pesando lo mismo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2019)

Hola, timi: Entiendo que la subida de hoy en los MPs es mucho mayor que la dada en el par EUR/USD. Y, desde luego, con una FUERZA bastante importante, especialmente en el Oro que ha roto la primera resistencia que tenía por delante. Parece que se va a encaminar a probar la zona de los $1311,30-$1353,20...

Y la Plata está a poco o NADA de superar la pequeña resistencia que le queda por delante. Si lo consigue, se irá a la zona de los $16,116-17,382... A ver si hay Suerte.

Recordad lo que os comentaba recientemente: Goldman Sachs tiene fijado el precio del Oro en los $1425 a 12 meses... JUSTO donde, si se superan, habría un fuerte impulso alcista. Estos "pollos" son muy "cucos" y ya sabemos que NO suelen andar "desencaminados". Es más, estoy convencido de que ellos saben "algo" más que nosotros y, por eso mismo, han colocado AHÍ el futuro precio del Oro. 

# Notrabajo34: Charizato21 es de largo el PEOR pronosticador que ha pasado por este hilo. De hecho, creo que solamente ha acertado en una ocasión y debió de ser "pura chiripa". Eso SÍ, es buena gente y debería tomar nota de que eso de la Bolsa, y la Especulación asociada a la misma, NO es lo suyo...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Charizato dijo que iba a bajar, soy medio nuevo por aqui pero comprendi que en el momento en el que charizato decia que bajaba a las profundidades tenia que comprar oro y plata como un hijo puta.....:XX::XX:
> 
> Especialmente oro la verdad....
> 
> Luego empezo a bajar un poco tras comprar yo y pense que los presagios habian sido mal interpretados pero finalmente parece que acerte.




Ya sabéis lo de mi fe en los Solares, esa fe hace que todo sea posible, con ella, nada es imposible, sé que no estoy sólo, puedo confiar en unos pronósticos más allá de la razón... etc, etc 

¡0h! El gran Oráculo Solar ha hablado y dice:

*El rally metalero que has visto es algo normal dentro de la actual tendencia bajista de medio plazo, lo verdaderamente importante es que ya ha terminado, se trata de la última subida último antes del gran declive: fecha de reversión el próximo lunes *

(Por cierto Timi ha dado en el clavo yo también lo creo con mi fe Solar, también lo dicen los Solares, es el dólar, el dólar es lo que ancla el precio del oro)


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2019)

Bueno, Charizato21, ya sabes que NO soy NADA "creyente", pero me has recordado una frase que te "pega"...

"Lo único que detiene a Dios de enviar otro Diluvio es que el primero fue inútil"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Countries are beginning to stockpile Gold - Gold Telegraph

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Controvertido artículo el que os enlazo. Me ha parecido interesante, aunque desde luego NO lo comparto en su totalidad e imagino que os pasará lo mismo a la mayoría de los que lo leáis...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...-adios-al-sueno-europeo-si-alguna-vez-lo-hubo

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Ene 2019)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Ya sabéis lo de mi fe en los Solares, esa fe hace que todo sea posible, con ella, nada es imposible, sé que no estoy sólo, puedo confiar en unos pronósticos más allá de la razón... etc, etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues por una vez rezo para que tengas razón, porque yo también vi una corrección fuerte, dentro de la tendencia claramente alcista de los dos últimos años, y me deshice de todo, menos de las onzas, por supuesto.

Una bajadita no me vendría mal, pero si empieza a subir fuerte, compro de nuevo y tan contento. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Os dejo un artículo que he colocado hace poco en mi Blog de Rankia...

¿Por qué todo el mundo está hablando del Oro y la Plata? - Rankia

Bien, esta gente suele hacer unos análisis bastante buenos, aunque ya sabemos que el AT vale lo que vale... al menos para mí. Sin embargo, resulta interesante porque me sugiere lo que algunos creemos que sucederá a lo largo del año y es la ruptura de esos $1425 que tiene Goldman Sachs como "precio objetivo"...

Creen que el Oro y la Plata continuarán en torno a los precios actuales en los próximos 30-60 días, pero NO descartan que se vean precios inferiores antes de atacar las fuertes resistencias que tienen por delante. Incluso ven factible el Oro un poco por debajo de los $1240 y que, sin duda, darían para una buena entrada.

Y sorprende que son MUY ALCISTAS en el medio plazo... En fin, ya veremos, pero teniendo en cuenta lo que se está viendo en torno a la Economía NO es descartable que se estén colocando los "mimbres" para algo muy parecido a lo del 2008...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (27 Ene 2019)

Bueno , al final si se cumple serán malas noticias para todos los mortales , porque que el oro suba con fuerza indica un gran deterioro de lo que nos rodea...
He leído de mas fuentes esto de los 2 meses y que después empezara la subida de los mp's ,, que juntemos varias fuentes con las mismas percepciones indica una probabilidad mas alta a que pueda suceder .
Ayer el oro cerro por encima de los 1300$ , creo que el lunes podría corregir , para dar credibilidad a estos 2 meses indicados , pero si no corrige , se podría dar la situación de pasarse por el forro esta mini corrección y emprender esta subida.
Todos sabemos lo que indicara si el oro va subiendo , y no creo que tardemos en notarlo en nuestro entorno con señales de diferentes intensidades.
Pregunta para el que pueda dar una respuesta ,,, que precio creéis que puede tener el euro/dólar en pongamos ,, 1 año. Ya se que es una pregunta ,, complicada no , lo siguiente , pero si no tenemos esta variable en cuenta para las posibles diversificaciones que podamos efectuar mal vamos no? 

Buenas noches


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2019)

NO, timi, ahora mismo NO puedes realizar prospecciones a 1 año en el par EUR/USD... Hay un claro rango de control entre los 1,12 y los 1,15. Para hablar de un ligero cambio de tendencia se debería mover por encima de los 1,18 y con objetivo en los 1,241. Sólo superando este último nivel podríamos hablar de un EUR claramente alcista.

Sin embargo, a día de hoy lo que sabemos es que las Economías de Europa y de los EE.UU. continúan divergiendo y eso, junto con el "ajuste monetario" efectuado por la FED, fueron los principales impulsores en la debilidad del EUR durante el pasado año.

Y en lo que llevamos de año, el panorama económico sigue siendo favorable para el USD y más después de conocer unos pésimos PMI en la Zona Euro y en Alemania, que confirman la desaceleración en Europa.

Parece mentira que de esto NO se esté hablando en los massmierda y eso que para ver semejantes PMI hay que retroceder aproximadamente unos 4/5 años... Y resulta MUCHO MÁS LLAMATIVO que las Bolsas estén subiendo ignorando una REALIDAD cada vez MÁS EVIDENTE.

No es menos cierto, timi, que el USD ha ido perdiendo atractivo en los últimos meses, perooooo creo que ahora mismo es una completa ABSURDIDAD plantearse cuál puede ser el cambio en el par EUR/USD a 1 año...

Y en relación a los MPs, aunque nosotros los compremos en Euros, yo sigo mirando la cotizaciòn en USD...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (27 Ene 2019)

timi dijo:


> Gold Surges Above $1300 As Dollar Dumps | Zero Hedge
> 
> no es el oro que sube , sino el dólar que baja ,,,, no olvidemos porque estamos aquí , las monedas fiduciarias tienden a 0 por definición ,,,,
> de momento no supera los 1300 $ , tiempo al tiempo , pero creo que antes tiene que visitar los 126x , para luego superar con fuerza los 1300$
> ...



La típica correlación que hay, cuando el dólar baja, el oro sube, pero también habrán otras monedas de carácter fuerte como el yuan que haya hecho que el oro suba. ¿Por cierto, soy el único aquí que no tiene patrimonio como para permitirse comprar onzas de oro?:XX: Cada mes hago un desembolso por plata, es lo único que me puedo permitir, aunque no obstante, no sé si es una tontería, ya que el metal precioso más preciado va a ser siempre el oro, al menos en la actualidad. Aunque Bernstein dijo que hubo una temporada en la que la plata estuvo a un ratio similar al que hay hoy con el oro y que lo superó con creces debido a que no hubo extracción minera por parte de la plata, lo cuál se convirtió en un objeto de deseo. No obstante, todos los de aqui sabemos que los mps son para intercambio o en su defecto para artículos tecnológicos, no para hacer bonito.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, esa frase es muy relativa, sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta la demanda mundial de metales preciosos ligada a la joyería y uso implícito en obras de arte...y eso, guste o no, es para hacer "bonito"

El origen de la demanda fue "hacer bonito", hoy en día su diversidad de usos, como la plata, platino o paladio principalmente en componentes electrónicos les otorga como todos sabemos esa componente de valor industrial cuya volatilidad suele ir ligada a los mercados mundiales.

En cuanto a la relación simbiótica del oro y el dólar, es simplemente lógica, ya que si consideramos al dólar como la moneda de uso global para valorar el mayor porcentaje de movimiento de capitales, su volatilidad se verá reflejada en activos de reserva y protección como pasa con el oro, o con mercados inmobiliarios a largo plazo por ejemplo...sobre todo entendiendo su destino inflacionario hacia infinito.

En cuanto a adquirir oro o plata, pues aquí no considero que deba haber críticas, ya que cada uno obra en virtud de sus posibilidades. 

Ya hace años comentamos por aquí, que en países tercermundistas o de muy bajo poder adquisitivo, para un ciudadano medio sería menester imposible adquirir oro, o al menos, de lograrlo, la cantidad que podría atesorar a largo plazo sería simbólica.

Este hecho de por se, es injusto, ya que si naces en un país con baja renta amén de una divisa débil, tus condiciones económicas de ahorro respecto a un país con fuerte divisa y relativa estabilidad (aquí todos sabemos quién otorga esta estabilidad manipulada), son tan reducidas que estás condenado a ser un cero en el sistema económico mundial con sus implicaciones derivadas como la imposibilidad de acceder a muchos tipos de mercados.

Comprar plata mejor que oro...pues sinceramente, si lo que se busca es una mayor revalorización a largo plazo, creo que la plata parte con ventaja, eso sí, las coyunturas económicas que podrían disparar su precio pueden ser difíciles de intuir, ya que desde una crisis de oferta derivada del deterioro de la minería, hasta una demanda masiva motivada por refugio frente a períodos de inestabilidad sobre todo bancaria, pueden ofrecernos en poco tiempo precios que dupliquen o tripliquen al actual sin ser ilógicos o burbujeados.

Creo que pudiendo, adquirir un par de onzas de plata al mes por ejemplo, no es una mala decisión, y para un mileurista, no es el fin de los tiempos.

Por cierto, como comentamos por aquí la semana pasada, ese 15,20$ en la plata actuó de soporte y salió disparada...mucho ojo ahora, ya que la incongruencia de índices bursátiles arriba, metales arriba, no puede durar mucho tiempo y una de ambas ha de irse en breve para abajo.

Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## timi (27 Ene 2019)

buenos días , dejo esto

Gold 2019 Forecast with The Ultimate Gold Panel | Cambridge House International


----------



## Pintxen (27 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Controvertido artículo el que os enlazo. Me ha parecido interesante, aunque desde luego NO lo comparto en su totalidad e imagino que os pasará lo mismo a la mayoría de los que lo leáis...
> 
> http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...-adios-al-sueno-europeo-si-alguna-vez-lo-hubo
> 
> Saludos.



Excelente artículo, no hay nada más que añadir, es exactamente lo que está pasando. Lo peor de todo es que no va a haber tal revolución. A los pocos que lo han intentado les ha caído todo el peso del "sistema" y de la masa borreguil.
Tal y como dijo Albert Einstein: "solo hay dos cosas infinitas, el universo y la estupidez humana, y de lo primero no estoy muy seguro".


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bohemian: Lo importante es que tú les das valor a los MPs y eso ya supone un paso importante para gestionar tus finanzas personales, aunque éstas puedan ser escasas. Si tus posibilidades económicas sólo te permiten comprar Plata, pues no le des más vueltas y conformate con ella. Posiblemente, con el tiempo, obtengas una recompensa a esa labor de hormiga que estás efectuando. Y de esto estoy convencido si eres una persona de edad joven o madura.

# Pintxen: Yo también ando muy descreído en los últimos tiempos, pero también te digo una cosa: acorrala a un perro cobarde y el mismo miedo hará que intente escapar mordiendo... 

Las "élites" deberían estar muy atentas a esto... y es que la Desigualdad ha sido el detonante de muchas Revoluciones a lo largo de la Historia.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 
> Las "élites" deberían estar muy atentas a esto... y es que la Desigualdad ha sido el detonante de muchas Revoluciones a lo largo de la Historia.
> ...



Al hilo de la desigualdad (no hay nada que me joda mas que un politico enganyando al ciudadano del que chupa todo lo que puede), si miramos el indice de Gini, el mundo es la repera:

Is income inequality rising around the world? - Our World in Data

Como el WB, Human Progress Org y otras organizaciones nos intentan "vender", a lo largo de los anyos la desigualdad (inequality) se ha ido reduciendo y mejorando.

Pero, sin querer desmontar su argumento, a mi la verdad es que me importa relativamente poco, por los siguientes motivos:

1. Que la desigualdad en Senegal haya mejorada me alegra, pero no soluciona el problema que percibo en mi pais y en los paises vecinos.

2. La desigualdad me importa poco en comparacion con la POBREZA. Por que mierda voy a estar contento sabiendo que hay menos desigualdad en mi sociedad cuando veo que esa desigualdad es en realidad una caida del poder adquisitivo de la mayoria de los ciudadanos...? La desigualdad NO MIDE LA DIGNIDAD, mide un indicador macro-economico que no permite per se sacar conclusiones adecuadas.

3. Esos indices son para ignorantes, pues se basan en MEDIAS. Como nuestros politicuchos hacen enganyando al rebanyo de ciudadanos (no hay nada mas peligroso para nuestro futuro que un votante ignorante - JFK) cuando publican los salarios medios... Que publiquen la MEDIANA si tienen huevos y vean realmente los dos factores juntos: DESIGUALDAD (la franja de ricos acumulando riqueza es mas estrecha que antes en Western Countries, asi que no me cuenten milongas) y POBREZA (se vera la realidad del salario en Espanya, indigno en muchos casos). No tengo ni idea, pero apostaria que en Espanya mas del 50% de las familias viven por debajo de la MEDIANA de salario. No se si hay publicacion al respecto.

Hasta que los lectores y ciudadanos no aprendamos a diferenciar entre DESIGUALDAD y POBREZA, seguiremos viviendo en una nube de pedo (me ecanta este dicho argentino).

Abrazos

JG


----------



## antorob (28 Ene 2019)

Este es un ejemplo del aumento de costes en la extracción de las minas. La tendencia sigue siendo alcista.

Proveedores de Mineria, el Portal de Minería en México.

También sirve como ejemplo para ver porque es mejor comprar oro-plata físicos mejor que acciones mineras. El aumento de los costos de la extracción en la mina perjudican la rentabilidad de las mineras, pero no afectan a los metales físicos.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Ene 2019)

casaytierras dijo:


> Buenos días a todos los metaleros de bien.
> 
> Tenga una cuestión que me corroe. Estoy terminando el libro de Michael Maloney sobre Guía de inversión en oro y plata. Me ha gustado la última sección (y de hecho la esperaba de un libro decente) sobre los riesgos a la hora de comprar oro. Cita el de la confiscación que es uno de los que más me preocupan. Que al final el estado puede por decreto hacer lo que le dé la gana.
> 
> ...



La deuda ya está gastada y ahora alguien la va a pagar. 

Si no la pagan los deudores, la pagarán los acreedores.

Las hormigas manteniendo a las cigarras, como siempre. Lo veo a diario. 

Este fin de semana publican los periódicos gallegos que, en Galicia, ya hay el mismo número de pensionistas que de cotizantes. Pronto habrá más y tendrán que ser los pensionistas los que nos paguen a los cotizantes, en lugar de al revés. 

El precio de los metales será lo de menos y aprenderemos otra vez a distinguir entre valor y precio. 

En cualquier caso, todos jodidos. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (28 Ene 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Este es un ejemplo del aumento de costes en la extracción de las minas. La tendencia sigue siendo alcista.
> 
> Proveedores de Mineria, el Portal de Minería en México.
> 
> ...



Pongo infográfico de srsrocco report sobre los costos all in de la onza de plata (AISC) 







Esto muestra que salvo dos mineras los costes de producción all-in están por encima del precio spot de la plata. Una de ellas Pan American tiene un coste all in de 13,73$.
Una cosa es el cash cost, puro coste operativo, es decir el coste de pagar energía y hombres y otra muy distinta añadir a eso las amortizaciones, intereses y gastos de exploración, que es lo que computa el AISC.
Con un coste all in superior en la mayoría de los casos al precio spot, las empresas tienden a suspender inversiones de CAPEX y exploraciones, lo que lastrará su resultado a 5-10 años. Se limitarán a seguir extrayendo material y a no parar la explotación abierta....cruzando dedos para que el spot aumente y de algo de aire.

En el cash cost depende muy mucho cuales son los metales asociados a la plata de una explotación específica y los precios de los mismos, que hacen que el cash cost se reduzca mucho o se aumente. 
Ejemplo: si el cobre tiene un spot muy bajo, una mina de plata donde hay mucho producto asociado de cobre, este servirá poco para ayudar a reducir el coste de producción cash por onza de plata. 
También depende mucho de los costes energéticos (precio del Brent) y del cambio moneda local (México, Perú...) con el $ que tienen mucha influencia en los costes locales (personal..).

Como comparativa, elos resultados del 2014:

2014 Reports | Pan American Silver | Corporate Site

Página 10. Costes AISC por onza: 15,5-16,5$ por onza.
Cash cost 10,80$-11,80$.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Maravilloso comentario el que nos has hecho. Pero, ¿sabes una cosa? Tiene COJONES que seamos personas que nos va bien las que que tengamos que escribir algo que es EVIDENTE. Quizás, sea porque conocimos también la "otra cara" o más bien que miramos de frente y nos topamos con la AUTÉNTICA REALIDAD. Esa que los massmierda obvian en su mayor parte.

Por ejemplo, hoy el tema recurrente en los massmierda es Venezuela... En vez de mirar hacia DENTRO y poner en "valor" los PROBLEMAS que tenemos en nuestro país y ya no sólo a nivel socio-político, que también... aunque NO hace mucho que se conocieron los datos del PMI de la zona Euro y de Alemania. Bien, eso es lo que tendría que estar en la PALESTRA, porque a fin de cuentas los PROBLEMAS nos vendrán a la vuelta de la esquina.

En fin, país...

# casaytierras: Bueno, las Confiscaciones han sido normales a lo largo de la Historia y ese debería ser el menor de los "problemas"... SIEMPRE la gente se ha apañado si ha tenido las "herramientas" adecuadas para hacerlo.

Mira, he citado más arriba a Venezuela... ¿Tú te crees que sobreviven con los sueldos "oficiales" enmedio de una Hiperinflación galopante? Está claro que NO, por tanto los "trapicheos" y una Economía "alternativa" deben de estar FUNCIONANDO por allí. Con esto NO estoy dando "alas" a la "Dictadura" de Maduro y que es un IMPRESENTABLE, pero también resulta obvio lo que he comentado.

Por cierto, menudo HdP el Guerra de los COJONES y que se permite decir que Pinochet fue mucho mejor que Maduro... Los DOS son unos GHDLGP, pero en cuanto a tener las manos manchadas de sangre entre uno y otro hay una más que NOTABLE DIFERENCIA.

Qué MIERDA nos han vendido con la "modélica" Transición... Pasados sus "efectos" están quedando bien RETRATADOS sus "actores" y nunca mejor dicho.

Y, dejando de lado este enojoso tema, poco puedo aportar a lo que nos comentan varios conforeros en relación a la posesión FÍSICA de los MPs. Llevo muchos años defendiendo esa posición.

Por cierto, leyendo los datos aportados por antorob y Muttley, me pregunto si con el tiempo no veremos en la Plata lo mismo que está sucediendo con el Paladio... No sé porqué, pero tengo la percepción de que va a ser así... Lo único que desconozco es el período de tiempo necesario para que eso suceda. A largo plazo, y como "complemento" de la Pensión futura, yo aconsejaría a los más jóvenes que fueran acumulando Plata FÍSICA.

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # JohnGalt: Maravilloso comentario el que nos has hecho. Pero, ¿sabes una cosa? Tiene COJONES que seamos personas que nos va bien las que que tengamos que escribir algo que es EVIDENTE. Quizás, sea porque conocimos también la "otra cara" o más bien que miramos de frente y nos topamos con la AUTÉNTICA REALIDAD. Esa que los massmierda obvian en su mayor parte.
> 
> ...




Lo que comentas yo creo que es debido precisamente a que el que tiene algo, ganado con mucho esfuerzo o privándose de lujos, coches o vacaciones, lo quiere mantener a toda costa.

Por eso se preocupa del futuro y de lo mal que lo hacen sus gobernantes.

Las cigarras y los que no tienen nada ahorrado ni se preocupan ni padecen por el futuro, aunque tengan niños o mayores que cobren pensiones. Es lo que tiene este país, que las cigarras votan en masa sin pensar.


----------



## Tons (28 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, casaytierras: NUNCA le pida Vd. una argumentación a "racional" porque para eso tendría que utilizar el "coco" y eso NO parece que sea su "fuerte".
> 
> Lo suyo es pasarse por aquí y lanzar frases lapidarias, cuando no recomienda entrar en distintos productos que están en máximos. Lo recordamos por eso cuando BitCoin, Apple y otros estuvieron en máximos.
> 
> ...



Fernando creo que podemos usar a racional como techo de las tendencias alcistas....el día que recomiende entrar en MP habrá que salir corriendo::


----------



## conde84 (29 Ene 2019)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Ya sabéis lo de mi fe en los Solares, esa fe hace que todo sea posible, con ella, nada es imposible, sé que no estoy sólo, puedo confiar en unos pronósticos más allá de la razón... etc, etc
> 
> ¡0h! El gran Oráculo Solar ha hablado y dice:
> 
> ...



¿Ya lo dejamos para el siguiente lunes no?
El siguiente ya si, de verdad de la buena, las ultimas 300 predicciones de bajada eran de prueba.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2019)

Hola, Tons: Con lo RANCIO que está "racional" con los MPs dudo que vuelva a ellos... La Ostia que se debió dar con ellos seguro que fue una auténtica LECHE... y nunca mejor dicho.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Consideraciones políticas aparte, el artículo que enlazo me sirve para ENFATIZAR lo importante que es tener el Oro FÍSICO lo más a "mano" posible y lejos de "terceros" que de alguna manera pertenecen al Sistema...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...o-de-inglaterra-no-devuelva-el-oro-venezolano

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

- ¿45 días para la ruptura de varios años en los Metales Preciosos? - Rankia

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (29 Ene 2019)

Lo que hace Inglaterra no es robar?, es decir, cuando alguien te pide que le devuelvas lo que es suyo y no lo haces, eso es tangar descaradamente, y encima el golpista Guaidó pidiendo que roben a su país, es de locos.
En Europa hay un problema a la hora de interpretar el concepto de democracia, si gobierna un dirigente que no es de su agrado, aunque haya sido elegido en unas elecciones democráticas no es legítimo. Si le besa el culo a USA entonces todo el mundo le aplaude (ejemplo Arabia Saudí).
Está claro que los gringos quieren el oro de Venezuela, oro que por cierto se va en gran medida hacia Turquía, razón por la cual este país apoya a Maduro.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Ene 2019)

En el País nunca se sabe si una noticia es información, propaganda o publicidad.

Esto qué será?

El oro vuelve a ser refugio | Economía | EL PAÍS

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> En el País nunca se sabe si una noticia es información, propaganda o publicidad.
> 
> Esto qué será?
> 
> ...





Yo si solo me quedo con la foto y ese texto, lo calificaría como desinformación.


----------



## Tichy (29 Ene 2019)

Aparte del pie de foto, tampoco sabe lo que es una onza troy y hace mal la equivalencia con los gramos, acabando de liarlo.

Por ello, aparte de desinformación, diría que hay un alto componente de burricie en esa puta mierda de artículo.

Lo normal, vamos.


----------



## dolomita (29 Ene 2019)

OK, El País pidiendo al periodista novato que hable de que el oro va a subir. Tomamos nota: Aún queda una bajada importante este año, antes del despegue final. Se trata de meter una buena leche al ciudadano desinformado y que oye campanas para que tras sentirse decepcionado se mantenga alejado del oro por mucho tiempo.
Es lo que yo llamaría "el efecto Racional", que como no ha entendido bien el concepto, no va a estar en el oro cuando de verdad sea necesario estar.


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Ene 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿Ya lo dejamos para el siguiente lunes no?
> El siguiente ya si, de verdad de la buena, las ultimas 300 predicciones de bajada eran de prueba.



estamos a punto a punto ... """es la última vez que puedes hacer algo con respecto a esta gran oportunidad sin lamentarte en varias semanas, meses y, quizás, años""" (el entrecomillado es texto solar casi casi literal)


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Ene 2019)

Esto ya lo hemos visto muchas veces. Es de primero de burbuja.

Se empieza a hablar del oro y la plata en los medios (o de los pisos).

Hay que comprar ya,que se acaba.

Subidón.

Ahora vendemos cuando todo el mundo está eufórico.

Pánico y bajada brutal en vertical en dos días.

Volvemos a comprar casi regalado y a seguir la línea natural alcista que empezó en enero del 2016

Cuando los pobres hayan vuelto a ahorrar una buena cantidad que poder sustraerles, dirigirse a la casilla uno.


----------



## Orooo (29 Ene 2019)

El Pis hablando del oro, tiene que ser algo asi como el dia que yo me ponga a hablar de futbol


----------



## Pintxen (29 Ene 2019)

Pues que quieres que te diga, ójala ocurra algo así, si pegara un bajón todos los incautos que han comprado oro porque lo han leído en El País (y seguramente muy por encima del spot) se pondrían a vender desconsolados, ahí es donde los del foro a comprar como locos.
Los que nos hemos informado algo gracias a este foro y otra fuentes, más o menos sabemos donde hay que comprar, pero el que tiene 3.000 eurillos ahorrados en la cuenta corriente y se le ocurre comprar oro(bien hecho, por otro lado) sin tener ni repajolera idea donde, puede encontrarse con que lo ha comprado muy por encima de su precio, pienso yo, no?


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Ene 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga, ójala ocurra algo así, si pegara un bajón todos los incautos que han comprado oro porque lo han leído en El País (y seguramente muy por encima del spot) se pondrían a vender desconsolados, ahí es donde los del foro a comprar como locos.
> Los que nos hemos informado algo gracias a este foro y otra fuentes, más o menos sabemos donde hay que comprar, pero el que tiene 3.000 eurillos ahorrados en la cuenta corriente y se le ocurre comprar oro(bien hecho, por otro lado) sin tener ni repajolera idea donde, puede encontrarse con que lo ha comprado muy por encima de su precio, pienso yo, no?



Si los 3000 son en físico, cualquier precio de los últimos años estará bien. Es imposible acertar al milímetro.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Ene 2019)

Una civilización perdida, unas tumbas intactas, el oro como símbolo de la jerarquía social.

Parece que muchos hombres han estado de acuerdo en el asunto del que tratamos aquí, en épocas y lugares muy alejados en el tiempo y en el espacio.

The Varna Man and his lost civilization - Album on Imgur


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Felicidades por el aporte. Realmente, MUY INTERESANTE y, como bien dices, a lo largo de la amplísima Historia ha existido un evidente CONSENSO sobre lo que tiene VALOR REAL... Y resulta sumamente llamativo que esa "IDEA" se diera entre civilizaciones que NO supieron unas de otras. Esto es lo más maravilloso y a la vez enigmático...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2019)

Interesante artículo...

Greyerz

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Ene 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Lo que comentas yo creo que es debido precisamente a que el que tiene algo, ganado con mucho esfuerzo o privándose de lujos, coches o vacaciones, lo quiere mantener a toda costa.
> 
> ...



Muy intersante lo que comentas, hay mucho trasfondo que me gustaria resaltar, pero es en base a mi experiencia, asi que no tiene por que coincidir con la tuya o la de otros conforeros.

1. El ahorrista.

En lineas generales, en estos tiempos (pongamos desde hace 20 anyos), puede considerarse que la capacidad de ahorro es un privilegio, en el sentido de los bajos salarios, etc., etc.

Sintiendo el maximo respeto por todas las familias que se lo merecen, el ahorro como privilegio es un concepto peligroso por varios motivos:

- Desincentiva el ahorro.
- Promueve el "carpe diem" en termino inmediato (gasto lo que tengo para disfrutar)
- Erode el sentido critico del ciudadano (no lo tiene para el, no lo va a tener para sus gobernantes)
- Promueve la deuda
- Promueve el subsidio
- Y termina por romper cualquir espiritu de sacrificio, que tampoco los hijos van a mamar

Es un coctel peligrosisimo. Una persona que puede ahorrar 20 euros al mes, con un sacrificio bajo, deberia hacerlo. Si puede incrementar su sacrificio y llegar a 30 euros al mes viviendo sin escasez, deberia hacerlo, y ensenyar a los hijos. Hay pequenyos gestos que promueven el ahorro y que esta sociedad de consumo ha olvidado.

Por consiguiente, como dices, los que no ahorran, no van a poder discernir de la mierda de gestion de sus gobernantes.

El extremo es el peronismo (o el post-peronismo que sigue vivo en la Argentina), y voy al siguiente punto.

2. El endeudado

En la Argentina, cuando me toco vivir el corralito (ya comparti mis epxeriencias hace un tiempo), observe tres hechos que me hicieron reflexionar mucho:

a) Los ahorristas habian "perdido sus ahorros". Me preguntaba: valia la pena ahorrar? 
b) Los ahorristas con sus divisas fuera del sistema (en otro pais, otra divisa, oro) conservaron su poder adquisitivo. Me preguntaba: vale la pena seguir en el sistema?
c) Los que tenian deudas, conocidos que vivian al dia, con vacaciones por todo el mundo a base de creditos, etc... de repente, vieron transformadas sus deudas de dolares a pesos... seguian debiendo, pero en terminos relativos dentro del sistema monetario, debian menos... y siguieron viviendo igual. Me preguntaba: por que no vivir de credito y a disfrutar?

En ese contexto habia grupos de personas de bajos salarios que ni tenian antes, ni tuvieron despues, pero que seguian viviendo su vida: los que vivian de los subsidios.

Esto demuestra lo que comentas:

1. El ahorrista tradicional, pierde con el actual sistema. Solucion: parcialmente escapa de el, busca otras formas de ahorro, y sobre todo, refugio.
2. El subsidio genera dependencia del estado, que es lo que quieren. No se cuestiona la forma, se custiona solo si al final de mes me dan la paga. Y lo mas importante: se hereda.
3. Al que vive de creditos, le importa una mierda el resto, y por tanto, es un ciudadano insolidario, ya sea por ignorancia.

Y esto liga con tu ultimo comentario.

3. EL VOTO DE LA CIGARRA

Desde hace unos meses, y se que suena elitista, me vengo preguntando por que cojones el voto de una persona que contribuye sustancialmente a la sociedad (paga impuestos, participa en actividades sociales, caridad, imparte clases gratis a estudiantes sin recursos, se lee todos los programas de todos los partidos y los analiza, etc...) tiene que valer el mismo que el de un impresentable que "vota porque en mi casa siempre hemos votado esto", no colabora con la sociedad (medra), no tiene ni puta idea de los programas, etc...

Por que?

La ignorancia, esta matando la democracia. Y nos afecta a nosotros. Lo mismo con la insolidaridad, falta de espiritu critico, falta de espiritu de sacrificio, etc..


Nos vamos a la mierda.
Mejor que nos pille resguardados y con los deberes hechos.

No quiero pensar que las hormigas somos los gilipollas de la pelicula. Dentro del sistema, lo parece. Si esto peta, no tengo claro que no lo sigamos siendo (o pareciendo).

Mi unico consejo: sintamos que cada mes hemos hecho un poco de sacrificio, sino por nosotros, por nuestros seres queridos. Y que les den al resto.

Abrazos

JG


----------



## Jake el perro (30 Ene 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Muy intersante lo que comentas, hay mucho trasfondo que me gustaria resaltar, pero es en base a mi experiencia, asi que no tiene por que coincidir con la tuya o la de otros conforeros.
> 
> 1. El ahorrista.
> 
> ...



Gran exposición John Galt.

Muchos de nosotros, de 40 para arriba, hemos crecido con esa capacidad de sacrificio y ahorro que nos han inculcado nuestros padres. Y si la vida de cada uno ha visto situaciones de paro o precariedad a lo largo de los años, le ha fortalecido para perseverar en esa actitud proteccionista.

*Porque todo se basa en la protección, la de su patrimonio y, con lo que eso implica, la de LOS SUYOS*.

Por eso somos tan críticos con un sistema que premia a la cigarra ya que depende de ella para sobrevivir.

Por eso nos cuestionamos incluso el valor de una democracia que trata a todos por igual, sin contar su aportación o implicación con el sistema.

Me quedo con tu análisis de Argentina. Debemos protegernos repartiendo nuestro capital, poco o mucho, para escapar de una posible debacle. El ejemplo argentino nos debe hacer ver el camino correcto, dinero fuera de España y algo de oro.

Podría incluir tener algún medio o instrumento para poder defender y proteger a *LOS TUYOS*, pero eso ya sabemos lo restringido que esta en nuestro país y que es algo muy personal.

Prefiero ahorrar y seguir con un buen coche de diez años a pavonearme durante *unos segundos* ante mis vecinos con un nuevo coche que puede costarme muy muy caro por *muchos años *en un futuro.


----------



## FranMen (30 Ene 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Muy intersante lo que comentas, hay mucho trasfondo que me gustaria resaltar, pero es en base a mi experiencia, asi que no tiene por que coincidir con la tuya o la de otros conforeros.
> 
> 1. El ahorrista.
> 
> ...



La democracia es el mejor sistema de gobierno siempre que el pueblo esté preparado para ella. Ejemplo Suiza. El problema de España el nivel educativo/cultural no es muy alto y, lo que es peor, está empeorando por lo que la democracia está perdiendo sentido.


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2019)

*Galt* tus conclusiones son similares a las que obtuve yo mismo hace ya años, y me he visto identificado en la frase dónde pones en duda el valor de un voto dependiendo de la persona que deposite la papeleta.

La democracia que nos venden, es una gran falacia, ya ni todos somos iguales a la hora de votar, ni deberíamos de serlo.

Ojo, no hablo de discriminar a nadie, simplemente hablo de integración, o simplemente ética y formación social.

El ejemplo es simple:

Mañana fundo un partido que podría llamar por ejemplo "partido de la tercera edad"

Y en este partido propondría doblar las pensiones y aumentar las cuotas sociales a los trabajadores menores de 40, amén de los que no son menores de 30 aumentarles en 5 años la edad de jubilación.

Como sé que en este país la mayoría de ciudadanos van siendo entrados en años (pirámide poblacional invertida), pues gano las elecciones, vacío la hucha de las pensiones y en 4 años el sistema quebrado y colapsado.

¿Se ha realizado un voto inteligente? o ¿se ha realizado un voto de conveniencia?

La política debería de ser anónima, sin grandes líderes, sin programas populistas (esto no va solo por podemos, ya que cada partido ampara a su populismo concreto), una política basada en ingresos y gastos sostenibles, y no una basada en la atracción de porcentajes del electorado que solo buscan el egoísmo y la conveniencia.

Un voto dónde un ciudadano busque su propio beneficio por encima del beneficio social es un voto destinado a deteriorar el sistema a largo plazo, y eso precisamente es lo que promocionan las políticas extremistas partidistas.

Luego ya si queremos rizar el rizo a la hora de valorar un voto:

¿vale lo mismo el voto de un ciudadano que esta integrado socialmente y respeta al prójimo, que el de uno que vive por "placer" de las ayudas sociales y no respeta al sistema ni a sus ciudadanos? 

¿vale lo mismo el voto de un ciudadano formado con alto coeficiente intelectual, que el de un individuo con un coeficiente intelectual mínimo incapaz de entender un programa electoral?

Todo es demasiado relativo a la hora de creer en la democracia y en un voto...yo dejé de creer en ese sistema hace años como os he expuesto numerosas veces, pero la alternativa pasaría por algo tan radical (no malo), que sería labor imposible sacar de su sillón a las vacas sagradas a nivel mundial que impiden dar ese paso cualitativo adelante


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Ene 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> *Galt* tus conclusiones son similares a las que obtuve yo mismo hace ya años, y me he visto identificado en la frase dónde pones en duda el valor de un voto dependiendo de la persona que deposite la papeleta.
> 
> La democracia que nos venden, es una gran falacia, ya ni todos somos iguales a la hora de votar, ni deberíamos de serlo.
> 
> ...




Amen a todos los comentarios anteriores.

Vamos a ver caer democracias occidentales y verlas emerger re-inventadas o simplemente con un modelo distinto.

Alguien comentaba (no recuerdo quien ni donde) que en el fondo, la diferencia entre las democracias actuales y la dictaduras radica fundamentalmente en que en las primeras el cambio de poder no es sanguinario, mientras que en las segundas suele serlo. Da para pensarlo.

Saludos

JG


----------



## fonx (30 Ene 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Amen a todos los comentarios anteriores.
> 
> Vamos a ver caer democracias occidentales y verlas emerger re-inventadas o simplemente con un modelo distinto.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente las elecciones sirven para que gane un bando sin derramar sangre. Es como una guerra pero sin pegar tiros y al final el que pierde acepta su derrota y se jode. Aunque ciertos partidos no se resignan a perder y prefieren ganar rompiendo la baraja, ya que hecha la ley hecha la trampa.


----------



## bonobo (30 Ene 2019)

Hace tiempo que empiezo a creer que paises como españa necesitan una dictadura. Alguien que entienda el pais como propio y haga que esto funcione. Cabe la posibilidad de que sea un despota, que esclavice a la poblacion, pero creo que esto tiene corto recorrido, pues alimentas una revolucion. En ese aspecto, y au que suene impopular, franco hizo un gran trabajo. Tras unos primeros años represivos, acabo creando un sistema social aceptable, y un modelo economico acorde a las posibilidades del pais. Lo ideal seria un sistema democratico que cumpliera este papel, pero para eso hace falta una sociedad menos cainita y algo mas responsable y consciente.


----------



## Eyman (30 Ene 2019)

Comentar que en la democracia original, la griega, sólo votaban quienes aportaban a la sociedad, normalmente vía impuestos o vía servir en el ejército.

Cuando se reinstauró la democracia en occidente, uno de los primeros países en hacerlo fue Estados Unidos, y lo hicieron de igual modo, votaban quienes pagaban impuestos (los trabajadores asalariados no pagaban impuestos, así que podían votar comerciantes, empresarios, poseedores de fincas etc... y también los que servían al ejército).
Durante la guerra de secesión (después que transcurriesen varios años de ella, cabe decir) se liberó a los esclavos negros para usarlos también en el ejército.
Como habían luchado en la guerra, se les dió el voto.

Entonces las mujeres blancas, mayormente las ociosas de clase alta, se sintieron agraviadas porque los negros podían votar y ellas no y empezaron lo que ahora épicamente llaman el movimiento por el voto femenino.

Y después llegaron los subsidios y el voto cautivo etc... hasta la situación actual.


----------



## timi (30 Ene 2019)

buenas tardes , excelentes comentarios jonhgalt y paketazo ,, da gusto leer gente como vosotros

con estas ya tenemos la plata a las puertas de los 16$ y el oro a por los 1350 


saludos

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 19:14 ----------

dejo esto 
Maduro "Open To Talks" As 20 Tons Of Gold Mysteriously Disappear From Venezeula's Vaults | Zero Hedge


----------



## kikepm (30 Ene 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> Hace tiempo que empiezo a creer que paises como españa necesitan una dictadura. Alguien que entienda el pais como propio y haga que esto funcione. Cabe la posibilidad de que sea un despota, que esclavice a la poblacion, pero creo que esto tiene corto recorrido, pues alimentas una revolucion. En ese aspecto, y au que suene impopular, franco hizo un gran trabajo. Tras unos primeros años represivos, acabo creando un sistema social aceptable, y un modelo economico acorde a las posibilidades del pais. Lo ideal seria un sistema democratico que cumpliera este papel, pero para eso hace falta una sociedad menos cainita y algo mas responsable y consciente.



En realidad, España lleva mayoritariamente dirigido en el sentido que indicas desde aproximadamente 1520, con pequeñas excepciones que no perduraron, y el resultado es que España ha pasado en este tiempo desde posiciones de lider mundial en tecnología, teoría económica, manufacturas, industria naval y militar, probablemente en el puesto Nª 1 o 2 del mundo, a lo que es ahora, no más del puesto 30, un apéndice del mundo anglosajón, sin soberanía ni liderazgo de ningún tipo, sin innovación o ciencia que puje en los primeros puestos del mundo, habiendo perdido todos los eventos revolucionarios que auparon a la cima a otros.

No se, no veo que en España el absolutismo o las dictaduras militares funcionen especialmente.


En cuanto a lo contrario, pongamos el ejemplo de las dos democracias más perfeccionadas que existieron, USA y Suiza (cuya constitución es una copia de la americana).

EEUU en solo 100 pasó de ser una colonia inglesa al país con mayor producción per cápita mundial, a tal punto fue su desarrollo superior y más rápido que el del resto del mundo, que su supremacía militar, económica, financiera, científica, es indiscutible A TODOS LOS NIVELES 200 años después.


Podrá jodernos como funciona USA en política exterior, y desde luego la perfección de su democracia no es la que fue, sin duda, y su supremacía económica no es la que era, pero los hechos que apunto son INDISCUTIBLES.

En cuanto a Suiza, pues que decir, pese a las difamaciones y falsedades que vierten sus críticos, Suiza es un país con un nivel de vida y una libertad política que en España ni soñamos.


Quizás nos podría ir bien variando por una vez la forma de gobierno, haciendo de España LO QUE AHORA NO ES, una democracia representativa, con elementos de democracia directa.

Insistir en lo que nos ha llevado al pozo sin fondo en el que estamos, no me parece una política muy inteligente.


----------



## timi (30 Ene 2019)

Powell: se han debilitado los argumentos para subir los tipos Por Investing.com


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante el debate, aunque la verdad es que estoy bastante "lejos" de algunas de las propuestas que he leído, pero tampoco voy a entrar en el mismo porque daría para algo largo y polémico, a pesar de que por aquí sabemos dialogar.

El "concepto" general lo "pillo", pero claro el "fondo" es el que NO me convence. Entiendo que muchos de nosotros nos preguntemos cómo puede tener el mismo valor el voto de un garrulo, un delincuente, un medrador, etc. que el nuestro. Pero, por esa misma regla de tres, ¿las cúpulas del PP, Ciudadanos, PSOE , Podemos, VOX... son "edificantes"? A fin de cuentas, conforman las "teóricas" élites que poseen la formación adecuada o eso se dice...

Al final, volveríamos donde estamos y que kikepm nos ha retratado MUY BIEN en su referencia histórica...

Y a algunos les aconsejaría que revisasen sus conocimientos "históricos" y, ya de paso, podrían leer la obra "Política" de Aristóteles, quién en su libro VII (si no recuerdo mal) analizaba las instituciones de su época.

Aristóteles, muy "cínico" él, comentaba que con respecto a los cargos de Gobierno que no necesitan de demasiada sapiencia, debían determinarse por sorteo... Por lo tanto, parece que muchos Siglos después, tampoco han cambiado mucho las cosas... ¿No?

Y en relación a la Democracia de Atenas, el concepto de igualdad sólo se refería a unos pocos... Estaban excluidos los menores de 18 años, los extranjeros, las mujeres y los esclavos... Vaya, vaya... Curioso que aceptemos el Esclavismo dentro de una "Democracia"...

Tampoco veo dónde está el inconveniente en que voten los negros, las mujeres y otros colectivos. SIEMPRE ha existido Gente con Clase y Clases de Gentes... Hay que saber diferenciar, a fin de cuentas en mi trabajo estoy más que acostumbrado a tratar con gentuza blanca, que son "machotes" o puta escoria que se ha creado dentro de una Sociedad que parece estar involucionando de unos "Siglos" para acá.

En cuanto a la referencia a Franco... Hay que haber vivido aquellos tiempos... ¿Qué tenemos en común España, Portugal y Grecia? Aparte de nuestro atraso, el haber tenido regímenes nefastos para seguir el tren de los principales países europeos. De haber sido diferente, quizás en estos momentos SÍ que seríamos una "locomotora" dentro de la UE.

Además, Franco intentó copiar tarde y mal un modelo que nos venía muy "ancho"...

Y comparar Suiza o Noruega con España es más propio de una "abstracción" de Ciencia Ficción... NO, nosotros ya hemos perdido ese "tren" y creo que de forma definitiva.

En cuanto a las referencias a las Pensiones, algo muy recurrente... Éstas NO estarían en peligro con PLENO EMPLEO y menos robotización en la Economía productiva. Pero claro eso puedes explicarlo, pero llevarlo a la práctica IMPOSIBLE con la MIERDA de NECIOS e HdP que dominan el mundo...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2019)

La verdad es que si estamos asi es por que solo hay putos inutiles y chorizos.

Tengo la sensacion de que aun siendo yo un inutil si me dejaran hacer lo que me diera la gana con España en 2 dias dejaba todo arreglado, sin deuda y con cientos de toneladas de oro almacenadas como ahorro.

Quizas solo sea mi sensacion...... pero creo que podria hacerlo aun siendo francamente un tio sin apenas formacion, asi que pienso que si otros no lo hacen es por que no les da la gana y prefieren robar todo lo que puedan.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Curioso, muy curioso lo que se está observando: Bolsas arriba y MPs también... 

Viendo el aspecto que tienen tanto el Oro como la Plata parece que pueden seguir subiendo... El Oro NO tiene problemas para alcanzar los $1339,00, aunque entiendo que pronto podría tomarse un respiro e iniciar una pequeña corrección. La subida está teniendo mucha verticalidad.

Y la Plata es posible que la veamos oscilar entre los $16,439 y los $16,694. Si se superan podremos tener buenas "vibraciones" en cuanto a la continuación de la subida.

Por cierto, acabo de leer un artículo que os enlazo y que debéis leer, al menos los más "metaleros"... Parece que algo se está "tramando" en torno al transporte extrafronterizo de MPs. Y en el artículo también aconsejan lo MISMO que vengo haciendo en este hilo: en el Oro mejor monedas "pequeñas" y que hayan sido Dinero.

- Crossing Borders with Gold and Silver Coins - International Man

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (31 Ene 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La verdad es que si estamos asi es por que solo hay putos inutiles y chorizos.
> 
> *Eso es así, no lo discuto*.
> 
> ...



*Como decía otro: "Cuanto mas sé me doy cuenta de que menos sé" ergo, cuanto menos sé creo que mas sé.*


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2019)

dejo esto

How a dovish Fed sparked a stock-market rally and tanked the U.S. dollar - MarketWatch


La recesión técnica de Italia fulmina a la banca Por Investing.com


----------



## Sin_Casa (31 Ene 2019)

Hola me gustaría haceros una pregunta, a ver si podéis ayudarme. Por temas laborales no resido mucho tiempo en el mismo país, así que me gustaría saber si creéis que las empresas que ofrecen cajas de seguridad para metales son una buena opción, sobretodo desde el punto de vista de seguridad ante robos, y como funcionan estas con Hacienda, es decir si les trasmiten información. Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2019)

Hola, Sin_Casa: Lo que preguntas es una cuestión de "confianza", que se tiene o no se tiene... En mi caso NO la tengo. Pueden funcionar en tiempos más o menos "previsibles", pero fuera de ahí se presentan serias dudas, al menos para mí.

Lo que contengan las cajas de seguridad es una cuestión tuya y de cara a Hacienda mira lo que contempla en cuanto a declarar lo que se posea en el extranjero. Pero vamos, allí se pueden tener MPs y también... zapatos.

NO hay "comunicación" sobre un contenido que sólo conoces tú... Otra cosa es que haya una intervención judicial, pero claro que eso debería tener una "justificación". De todas formas, en "tiempos difíciles" tampoco tendría porqué ser necesaria.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (31 Ene 2019)

31 enero 2019 16:44

Compra de oro por parte Bancos centrales en 2018

Los bancos centrales compraron más oro en 2018 que en cualquier otro año desde 1967 | Reuters


----------



## Jebediah (31 Ene 2019)

Me viene una duda con el caso de Venezuela:

- En la mayoría de los libros sobre los MP's que he leído, indicaban que en la historia en épocas sobre todo de hiperinflación la gente que acumuló generosas cantidades de estos metales llegaron a ganar mucho dinero, en algunos casos pasando a ser éstos los nuevos ricos de aquellas zonas.

En cambio, en el caso de Venezuela, la hiperinflación existente no sé en qué habrá podido ayudar a esta gente acumuladora de MP's, quien hubiera comprado una onza por (cantidad para poner un ejemplo, que no tengo ni idea) digamos 300.000 bolívares, y actualmente la vendiese por 3.000.000, podría comprar lo mismo por la subida de los precios de los productos.. no se si me habré explicado. 

La pregunta en resumen es: ¿En qué nos puede ayudar acumular MP's si vienen épocas de hiperinflación?

Saludos y graciass!


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2019)

En las manos de cada uno esta el ser nuestro propio banco central
Y ni la edad ni las cantidades están reñidas con esta filosofía
Mi hija que tiene 12 años ( imaginaros el poder adquisitivo que tiene :: ) , cuando hago pedido , le dejo mirar la web y escoge ella la moneda que quiere de su dinero , aparte le regalo yo alguna mas jeje.
Para empezar este rol , el dinero que tenia ella de regalos de 10 años , se lo convertí todo a plata , pensé que era una forma de introducirla en el mundo , y que cuando llegara a cierta edad , no lo pudiera gastar alegremente. ,,, esa edad ha llegado y esta haciendo su función.
El resultado es que tiene una pequeña cantidad de monedas de plata de animales , aprende a valorarlas y incentivo su posesión para el futuro. 
De momento no se lo he contado , pero la historia es que si yo no necesito mis mp's los heredara ella , y la única forma de morir tranquilo , es saber que sabrá como valorar los mp's

saludos a todos


----------



## ajmens (31 Ene 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Me viene una duda con el caso de Venezuela:
> 
> - En la mayoría de los libros sobre los MP's que he leído, indicaban que en la historia en épocas sobre todo de hiperinflación la gente que acumuló generosas cantidades de estos metales llegaron a ganar mucho dinero, en algunos casos pasando a ser éstos los nuevos ricos de aquellas zonas.
> 
> ...



Te has respondido tu solo, han mantenido poder adquisitivo que no es poco. ¿Que habría pasado si lo hubieran tenido como liquidez en bolivares?
Por otro lado, el oro es fácilmente convertible en dolares, y ahora mismo 50 dolares en Venezuela es algo parecido a 5000 dolares en Norte América.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ene 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Me viene una duda con el caso de Venezuela:
> 
> - En la mayoría de los libros sobre los MP's que he leído, indicaban que en la historia en épocas sobre todo de hiperinflación la gente que acumuló generosas cantidades de estos metales llegaron a ganar mucho dinero, en algunos casos pasando a ser éstos los nuevos ricos de aquellas zonas.
> 
> ...



Has de diferenciar la inflación localizada de la inflación global...hiperinflación en este caso concreto.

En casos de conflictos internacionales del estilo de la WWI o la WWII que son siempre ejemplos en los libros de historia y economía, la hiperinflación se extendió a nivel global sobre todo sobre divisas de segunda y tercera división.

Haber acumulado oro ante la duda sobre las divisas mundiales y de la posibilidad de un nuevo orden mundial fue lo que permitió obtener rendimientos especulativos amplios.

Si por ejemplo a corto plazo aparecieran dudas sobre la deuda / bonos USA, y sobre todo se intuyese un default sobre estos, ten por seguro que los metales preciosos actuarían como seguro ante la depreciación del dólar y resto de divisas ante él.

El problema subyacente es que el dólar regula todo, y si el propio dólar se deprecia, arrastra al resto de divisas mundiales en proporciones similares, y por consiguiente no apreciamos un efecto de depreciación global.

No obstante y como escribí ayer creo que fue, tenemos referentes evidentes a largo plazo como los precios inmobiliarios que todos entienden incluso mejor que los metales.

En épocas de hiperinflación como en Venezuela por ejemplo siempre es mejor invertir en inmuebles que en productos más especulativos, lo que sucede es que solo se deprecia el bolívar, mientras que el resto de bienes mantienen una equivalencia con el dólar, que es lo que se usa de referencia en comercio internacional.

O sea, que el bolívar es papel higiénico malo, mientras que bienes y servicios mantienen su valor referenciados en dólares.

Quienes cambiaron sus bolívares antes de la hiperinflación por inmuebles u oro, no son más ricos como indicas, simplemente han mantenido el poder adquisitivo.

Si la hiperinflación fuera a nivel global, la cosa sería diferente, ya que el reajuste y el no tener una divisa de referencia a nivel global, daría margen a la aparición de desajustes muy amplios, y en esos desajustes es dónde los poseedores del verdadero dinero (metal en este caso), pueden obtener grandes retornos antes de que las aguas regresen a su cauce.


Lo que decimos por aquí siempre...seguro ante desequilibrios económicos localizados o globales... pero no esperéis haceros ricos con ello...que también podría suceder, pero los niveles de inversión deberían de ser muy elevados, sobre todo hablando de oro físico.

Un saludo


----------



## Pintxen (31 Ene 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Me viene una duda con el caso de Venezuela:
> 
> - En la mayoría de los libros sobre los MP's que he leído, indicaban que en la historia en épocas sobre todo de hiperinflación la gente que acumuló generosas cantidades de estos metales llegaron a ganar mucho dinero, en algunos casos pasando a ser éstos los nuevos ricos de aquellas zonas.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú comentas es cierto, pero los que no compraron oro han visto que sus 300.000 bolívares ahora solo dan para 1/10 onza de oro, mientras que el que compró tiene 1 onza.
Peor que la hiperinflación es el corralito que se dió en Argentina. El que compró una onza después tenía 1 onza, el que no compró, después del corralito tenía 0 onzas.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2019)

Me da miedo decir nada que cada vez que hablo baja el oro.

Muy buenas noches a todos.


----------



## safiboss (31 Ene 2019)

Petroleo con tendencia positiva, bolsas subiendo, oro subiendo. 

Si fuese una carrera de coches con acantilado apostaría por el oro ya que una frenada de las otras dos lo va a disparar. La economia se va a tomar por culo no me queda duda. 

El 2020 se acaba un ciclo y de forma abrupta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2019)

casaytierras dijo:


> Me voy a la cama y aprovecho para expresar un único temor sobre nuestros queridos metales: La confiscación y/o prohibición algún día de la compra/venta de MPs. No me quita el sueño pero me inquieta.



Como dice un amigo, cuando llegue el momento y si no llega mejor... buscarse unos cuantos arboles que solo tu sepas donde estan y alli esconderlo....

Que alguien da con el escondite pues mala suerte.......... si tienes varios tampoco vas a tener tan mala suerte de que den con todos......

Si la palmas mientras estan escondidos pues dejaras un tesorillo que igual encuentran en 500 años si seguimos por aqui...


En cuanto a lo de hacerse rico en caso de que haya problemas, no se si rico pero este mismo amigo que me dice esto de esconder en arboles, estaba tentado de meterse en una hipoteca de una casa, al final ha visto la cosa complicada ademas de incertidumbre sobre si podria hacer frente a los pagos y ha cambiado el chip, creo que en parte por cosas que le he ido diciendo.

Ha comenzado a transformar sus ahorros en metales.

Casa valia sobre los 140.000 euros, el tenia ahorrados una tercera parte, ha pensado lo siguiente, plata ahora esta muy baja, compro plata, guardo plata, espero a que casa baje por la futura crisis inminente y que mi plata suba.

Si esa crisis es tan jodida igual casa baja de 140.000 a 80.000 y plata pasa de 45 centimos gramo a 1 euro gramo.

Si esas circustancias se dan, cosa muy posible, pasa de tener hipoteca a 30 años por 100.000 euros a pagarla a toca teja.

Yo mis planes son muy similares a los de mi amigo en cuanto a que pienso que minimo volvera a niveles del 2011 y mejor metal para especular yo que dinero en el banco para que especule el banco.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: El pasado año me estuve mirando el sector inmobiliario en Venezuela y está de "capa caída"... Se encuentran auténticas mansiones tiradas de precio. Y es que en las Hiperinflaciones uno de los sectores que más sufre es el inmobiliario y eso hace que presente mayores oportunidades de inversión.

En lo que podría estar de acuerdo contigo es que la vivienda NO sufre si es tuya y la puedes mantener. De hecho, en este hilo he comentado muchas veces que una de mis mejores inversiones fue la adquisición de mi vivienda habitual.

Y volviendo a Venezuela, NO me pienso "perder" por allí, aunque mejore la situación actual, ya que ese país es sumamente peligroso y ya lo era antes de la llegada del Chavismo. Que algunos escriben sobre Venezuela sin tener NI PUTA IDEA de la realidad que se ha vivido en ese país desde la "leche" de los tiempos...

Simplemente, me miré el tema inmobiliario por curiosidad y para corroborar mis estudios sobre las Hiperinflaciones.

Y allí los MPs han solucionado muchos problemas para quienes supieron qué hacer en "primera instancia" cuando las cosas empeoraron por aquellas latitudes. Tampoco había porqué "materializar" en la propia Venezuela, máxime cuando la frontera colombiana NO anda precisamente lejos... Allí, ahora mismo y monetariamente hablando, lo que valen son Alimentos, Medicamentos, MPs y Divisas "fuertes". ¡Qué "casualidad"! Lo MISMO que se viene recomendado en este hilo desde sus comienzos...

Y dejo esto...

U.S. Mint Silver Eagle Sales Jump In January

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2019)

Por ahí van los tiros *Fernando*, me refería principalmente a que en Venezuela, quién haya adquirido inmueble ya sea pagado o financiado, ha tenido mejor suerte que el que ha dejado el dinero parado.

Es evidente como dices que la coyuntura económica ahora mismo deteriora el valor de las propiedades, ya que esa inestabilidad política aleja ese tipo de inversión...ahora bien, si yo estoy en Venezuela y tengo la oportunidad de invertir en inmuebles hace unos años o mantener cash en bolívares...la alternativa es clara...que no sencilla.

Hace un mes hable con un expatriado de allí que las pasó literalmente putas. Era ganadero con 100 cabezas, pasto e instalaciones, amén de su casa y su familia y varios trabajadores allí instalados.

Pues bien, el hombre vio como entraban en su propiedad arma en mano componentes de milicias que apoyaban a maduro y que por lo tanto tenían apoyo "legal", y expropiaban sus tierras según un decreto que se sacaron de la manga.

El hombre lloraba mientras lo contaba...un tío formado y con experiencia expatriado tras perder décadas de su trabajo...al final de la conversación el tipo dijo que los españoles éramos un pueblo admirable, y eso me llegó un poco, ya que desde dentro yo no siempre tengo ese concepto de nosotros mismos.

El hombre ahora trabaja por 1000€ para una empresa de tractores, y dice que si puede evitarlo jamás regresará a su patria.

Como este habrá miles de casos, y seguro que si hablamos con el que ahora vive en su propiedad dirá que Venezuela es un gran país lleno de posibilidades...

Sea como sea, lo evidente es que quién haya invertido en metales anticipando algo de lo que allí pasa ahora mismo ha mantenido su patrimonio relativamente seguro, y como bien dices, Colombia está a tiro de piedra.

Lo que podemos hacer con todo esto, ya no es juzgarlo, si no aprender y sobre todo anticiparnos a lo que podría llegar...y personalmente ojala no llegue nunca.

Buen viernes a todos.


----------



## MIP (1 Feb 2019)

El problema en Venezuela es que si se enteran que tienes oro, vienen a la noche, te pegan dos tiros y se lo llevan.


----------



## Sin_Casa (1 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Sin_Casa: Lo que preguntas es una cuestión de "confianza", que se tiene o no se tiene... En mi caso NO la tengo. Pueden funcionar en tiempos más o menos "previsibles", pero fuera de ahí se presentan serias dudas, al menos para mí.
> 
> Lo que contengan las cajas de seguridad es una cuestión tuya y de cara a Hacienda mira lo que contempla en cuanto a declarar lo que se posea en el extranjero. Pero vamos, allí se pueden tener MPs y también... zapatos.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta fernandojcg, la verdad que preferiria tenerlo todo bajo mi poder, pero el problema es el tema laboral y lo que me muevo, y viajar con ciertas cantidades pues no es buena solucion 
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## angel220 (1 Feb 2019)

1 de febrero de 2019

Venezuela venderá 15 toneladas de oro a Emiratos Árabes a cambio de euros en efectivo 
EXCLUSIVA-Venezuela venderá 15 toneladas de oro a Emiratos Árabes a cambio de euros en efectivo Por Reuters


----------



## antorob (1 Feb 2019)

He colgado en mi blog dos artículos sobre la plata.

El primero trata del pico de la plata y como poco a poco se va demostrando que el numero de onzas de plata lleva tres años disminuyendo. La concentración de las minas esta cayendo rápidamente y esta caída, junto con la demanda de plata para la fotovoltaica va a provocar un rápido aumento de la plata.

En el segundo articulo, de hoy mismo, Cyrille Jubert hace un repaso detallado de muchos aspectos desconocidos del mundo de la plata y espera una autentica explosión del precio del plata en los próximos años. La razón es simple, escasez y cuello de botella cuando los inversores intenten conseguir plata que no existe.

El pico de la plata. | Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10

febrero 2019 | Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10

Y[si habéis leído la ultima entrada de Fernando en rankia, el grafico y análisis técnico que aporta encaja como un guante con la previsión de Cyrille. El precio de la plata podría irse a los 800$ en 2023. Si habéis leído bien, 800$. Cuando lo lei, pensé que era una exageración, pero ahora no estoy tan seguro. Aunque el precio se quedara en la mitad ya seria una barbaridad. Y recordar, la plata de papel puede que no valga nada, si no hay contrapartida. 

¿Una gran ruptura por delante en la Plata? - Rankia

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (1 Feb 2019)

Un pequeño recordatorio sobre la plata y el oro.
Haz nuevos "amigos" en el ahorro, la inversión y la protección de los que nos importan..... pero siempre mantén los viejos "amigos".
Esos que han acompañado al hombre desde los principios de la humanidad.
El oro y la plata físicos.


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2019)

poco a poco , de momento 20$ este año,,,


Jason Hamlin Blog | Silver Shortage to Send Price Soaring Above $20 in 2019 | Talkmarkets


saludos


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2019)

Fernando, sería interesante conocer la evolución del seguimiento tanto de este hilo como de tu blog en rankia para así conocer el interés y previsible evolución del precio de los mp’s


----------



## pamarvilla (1 Feb 2019)

A buen resguardo...

Los bancos centrales rellenan sus cajas de oro como nunca en medio siglo... - Mercados y Bolsas - Diario La Informacion

La demanda del metal dorado por parte de los emisores de moneda creció un 74% interanual en 2018, con la Rusia de Vladimir Putin a la cabeza.

Salu2
:


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2019)

antorob dijo:


> He colgado en mi blog dos artículos sobre la plata.
> 
> El primero trata del pico de la plata y como poco a poco se va demostrando que el numero de onzas de plata lleva tres años disminuyendo. La concentración de las minas esta cayendo rápidamente y esta caída, junto con la demanda de plata para la fotovoltaica va a provocar un rápido aumento de la plata.
> 
> ...



Si no me equivoco 54.000 millones de € en reservas de plata Peru? Qué barbaridad!


----------



## jaris (1 Feb 2019)

Hola, tras comprar alguna moneda de oro me estoy planteando entrar tambien en la plata. he estado mirando sitios de compraventa tipo Andorrano, Dracma metales, Oro expres etc y como ya sabeis tienen un precio de venta y otro de recompra. Logico, así se ganan la vida, es un negocio,.
Pero me ha llamado mucho la atención que la diferencia entre la venta y recompra de la plata es bestial en proporción al oro.
Por ejemplo puedes comprar un lingote de oro por 760 E. y te lo recomopran por 710 E. ( mas o menos ) pero en cambio la plata pueden pedirte 620 por un kg. y te lo recompran por solo 420. Una diferencia bestial.
Alguien me puede explicar esta diferencia entre la plata y el oro


----------



## ajmens (1 Feb 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Hola, tras comprar alguna moneda de oro me estoy planteando entrar tambien en la plata. he estado mirando sitios de compraventa tipo Andorrano, Dracma metales, Oro expres etc y como ya sabeis tienen un precio de venta y otro de recompra. Logico, así se ganan la vida, es un negocio,.
> Pero me ha llamado mucho la atención que la diferencia entre la venta y recompra de la plata es bestial en proporción al oro.
> Por ejemplo puedes comprar un lingote de oro por 760 E. y te lo recomopran por 710 E. ( mas o menos ) pero en cambio la plata pueden pedirte 620 por un kg. y te lo recompran por solo 420. Una diferencia bestial.
> Alguien me puede explicar esta diferencia entre la plata y el oro



La plata paga un 21% de IVA en España y el Oro esta exento de este pago.


----------



## jaris (1 Feb 2019)

ajmens dijo:


> La plata paga un 21% de IVA en España y el Oro esta exento de este pago.



Gracias por tu rápida respuesta.
Esa diferencia tira "pa tras", creo que si compro algo más seguiré con el oro.


----------



## antorob (1 Feb 2019)

Hola casaytierras, alias"alcobroker". Somos pocos los que nos interesamos por estos temas y al final acabamos convergiendo en los pocos foros que hay.

Del tema de oro y plata este es el mejor y para el petróleo, esta foro crashoil y para de contar.

Imagino que nos seguiremos encontrando, asi que un saludo.

Las reservas de Peru no se si serán correctas. En el 2009, el USGS le asignaba 36.000 toneladas, en la revisión de 2016 pasaba a 120.000 y en la ultima, rebajaba a 89.000. ya veremos.

Todavía me parecen mas infladas las de Australia, con una fuerte caída en la producción y en Chile pasa de no tener una cifra en 2009, luego en 2016 tienen 77.000 y en la ultima revisión lo dejan en 27.000. No parece serio.

El informe de Cyrille deja las reservas en 300.000 toneladas con solo 12 años de producción. Queda muy poca plata.

Si los inversores "elite" han detectado la escasez, tendremos acaparamiento y luego buenas subidas. Los cortos de papel pueden provocar una escalada en vertical cuando exista escasez. Y como muy bien dice, la escasez vendrá cuando queramos comprar una onza y nos digan que tardan meses en servirnos.

Me ha gustado la mención al FMI, cuando habla del reset y la sustitución del dólar por una cesta de monedas donde incluye también al rublo ruso y una proporción del 20% de metales preciosos en la nueva moneda mundial "bancor". 

También menciona que los ETf´s son una cortina de humo para desviar la atencion del físico. Si la gente se conforma con papel para que le van a dar plata física.

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (1 Feb 2019)

Hola Jaris. Otra opción para recuperar lo que te gastes al comprarlas es vender tus monedas de plata a particulares, en burbua.info mismo tienes un hilo de compra-venta de oro y plata entre particulares.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- MIP: En Venezuela NO hace falta que se haga de noche para que te den dos tiros y tampoco que sea por el Oro que puedas tener. Simplemente, con que vayas por la calle y lleves algo que les "encapriche" ya vale...

Venezuela es de largo, y NO de ahora, uno de los países más violentos del planeta. Según una encuesta de Gallup titulada Ley y Orden en 2018 ubicó a Venezuela como el país más inseguro del mundo, es decir por debajo de las naciones que tienen conflictos armados...

Y esa INSEGURIDAD ya existía antes de la llegada de los Chavistas, aunque ahora se haya multiplicado por las penalidades que sufre la mayoría de la población.

Es más, sé de lo que hablo. Tuve viviendo en ese país a un familiar lejano y recuerdo las fotos en las que casi siempre aparecía con una escopeta... aunque eso fue hace bastantes décadas.

# antorob: El artículo que publiqué en Rankia es un poco "excesivo" en cuanto a la posible valoración futura de la Plata, pero en el caso de un Peak serían factibles esos precios, ¿perooooo en el 2023? Si viéramos la Plata a $800 NO quieras ver cuál sería la situación en el mundo... Para salir "pitando" del mismo.

Lo que tengo claro es que el "papel" está frenando la cotización de la Plata, pero ¿sabes una cosa, antorob? Eso sucedió hasta hace bien poco en el Paladio... y también hasta que alguien compró y almacenó FÍSICO en cantidad. Y ese ha sido el "punto de inflexión" en ese MP. por cuanto ha puesto en valor su evidente escasez en relación a la demanda actual y futura.

NADA impide pensar que esto mismo pueda acontecer en la Plata...

# casaytierras: Por aquí ya comentamos la acumulación de Plata FÍSICA por parte de JP Morgan... Sigo pensando lo mismo: 1) es un simple "intermediario" de alguien que está acumulando FÍSICO por varias razones y me inclino por las "estratégicas... 2) en su momento para "materializar" como inversión puesto que esperan que su precio se eleve mucho y entiendo que sería para un futuro bastante próximo, sino no se entiende esa barbaridad que tienen almacenada... y 3) un "Mix" de las otras dos.

# FranMen: Este hilo que llevamos por aquí tiene más de 4 millones de visitas y mi Blog en Rankia no llega a los dos años y deje de contar cuando superó el medio millón de visitas... SIEMPRE he sido muy leído donde he escrito, de manera que tampoco me sorprende.

Son dos medios muy diferentes... En Burbuja es más COLECTIVO y con unos debates más amplios e interesantes. En cambio, en Rankia es casi totalmente individual, por tanto más "frío", aunque las colaboraciones allí de antorob le han aportado un importante plus, pero el resultado NO ha podido ser más satisfactorio, máxime cuando escribo en un lugar donde los "aficionados" al "papel" predominan y ya sabéis de mi rechazo al mismo, especialmente si es para "especular"... Eso me ha llevado a algunos "encontronazos", pero que he sabido "capear" bastante fácilmente. NO llevo cuatro días en esto...

Lo bueno que tiene Rankia es que llega a Latinoamérica y allí el Blog es bastante seguido, especialmente en Argentina, Colombia, México...

La conclusión personal que saco es que ese ÉXITO en ambos lugares ha permitido que los "metaleros" hayan podido aumentar... y eso es muy satisfactorio para quien "pierde" algo de su tiempo para que esto sea así.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (2 Feb 2019)

Bueno, debido a razones personales (nada grave) dejo mi participación en los foros, incluido este. 

Un cordial saludo para todos.


----------



## MIP (2 Feb 2019)

Hay paises en los que las monedas de plata estan exentas de iva con lo cual sale mas barato el kilo en monedas que en lingotes. 

Tambien en el extranjero el precio de recompra es considerablemente mayor que el que se ve normalmente en España. Es cuestion de buscar online por Europa y para grandes cantidades bien puede valer un flete o incluso una excursion en coche.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2019)

Hola, antorob: Te echaremos a faltar y espero que al menos sigas con tu Blog. Sólo me queda agradecerte la colaboración prestada en este hilo y ya volverás cuando lo creas oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Bueno, debido a razones personales (nada grave) dejo mi participación en los foros, incluido este.
> 
> Un cordial saludo para todos.



Mala noticia para empezar el día.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2019)

Leyendo lo que enlazo se te queda algo así como "cara de tonto"... Es posible que en Occidente estemos ejerciendo de "gilipollas"...

- El avance de las renovables en África se topa con un escollo: falta mano de obra Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## safiboss (2 Feb 2019)

Alguien me podría recomendar algún libro o ensayo que trate sobre la actividad financiera bajo un sistema de patrón oro.

Sobretodo entender como se hacían los prestamos y como funcionaban el tipo de interés interbancario si es que lo había.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2019)

Hola, safiboss: Te doy dos títulos que a lo mejor te sirven...

- "Retorno al Patrón Oro", de Juan Manuel López Zafra.

- "Internacionalización de las Bolsas y las Finanzas: funcionamiento del Patrón Oro y la moneda única europea", de Antonio Torrero Mañas.

Busca una sinopsis en la red de cada uno de ellos para ver si te ofrecen lo que buscas.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (2 Feb 2019)

Antorob , gracias por las aportaciones y por tu tiempo , espero que no sea nada grave , tal como comentas y también espero que continúes con tu bloc que suelo visitar

Si cambias de opinión en el futuro , aquí estaremos

un abrazo.


----------



## timi (2 Feb 2019)

Dejo otra conferencia de keith Niemeyer presidente de first majestic silver

Q&A with Peter Spina & Keith Neumeyer - YouTube

comenta de la importancia de la plata ,,, cada panel foto-voltaico contiene casi una onza de plata,,,:fiufiu:

habla al final del la acumulación física de JPmorgan y de las fusiones de mineras de oro ,,, no se moja en cuanto a futuras fusiones de mineras de plata


The Silver Slam-a-Rama: The #1 Reason Silver & Silver Stocks Will Explode Higher - Jeff Clark - YouTube

saludos contertulios


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo un interesante estudio y que me viene a dar la razón en algo sobre lo que, de tanto en tanto, le damos vueltas por aquí.

Y el estudio DEMUESTRA que cuanto más democrático es un régimen, menos corrupto se percibe... Por lo tanto, podemos deducir fácilmente que NO es la Democracia lo que falla, sino que es el "nivel" de su ciudadanía la que lo hace. Es fácil de comprobar: ¿alguien pone en duda la Democracia del listado de los primeros 10 países? Va a ser que NO...

- Visualizing Corruption Around the World | Phil's Stock World

Saludos.


----------



## jaris (3 Feb 2019)

*comprar ya o esparar*

Hola a todos, estoy pensando en comprar algo de oro, un par de onzas.
Viendo la situación actual, que opinais? compro ya antes de que suba más o espero unos dias o semanas porque parará de subir o incluso bajará algo.
Como lo veis?
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## L'omertá (3 Feb 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy pensando en comprar algo de oro, un par de onzas.
> Viendo la situación actual, que opinais? compro ya antes de que suba más o espero unos dias o semanas porque parará de subir o incluso bajará algo.
> Como lo veis?
> Un saludo y gracias



Es tu dinero, no el nuestro.

Lee y toma tus propias decisiones.


----------



## quaver (3 Feb 2019)

putabolsa dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros a comprado en GoldSilver.Be? la de Belgica no la .com
> Si es asi que tal fue?
> Gracias de antemano.



Hace tiempo (09/2015), alguna onza especial (dragon 2012 gilded).
Precios correctos, envío relativamente caro, y había tardado un poco en llegar.

Saludos.


----------



## quaver (3 Feb 2019)

casaytierras dijo:


> Supongo que será una pregunta recurrente pero he mirado en varias páginas y nada:
> 
> ¿Hay en Europa algún país donde comprar plata sin IVA?



Hace tiempo había leído que desde Estonia se podría comprar sin Iva:

Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu


----------



## motymot (3 Feb 2019)

putabolsa dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros a comprado en GoldSilver.Be? la de Belgica no la .com
> Si es asi que tal fue?
> Gracias de antemano.



he comprado varias veces y salio bien, el envio me subio tras el verano de 18 euros a 22 y dos meses despues a 30 euros... a ver si van parando que empezo con un coste bastante razonable pero ya se acabo..


----------



## motymot (3 Feb 2019)

putabolsa dijo:


> Si asi es,he pagado 30 eur pero al ser Fedex deberia ser muy rapido el envio.
> Veremos.UN saludo y gracias a los 2 por contestar.



los envios me tardan de 3 a 4 dias desde que FEDEX confirma que tiene el paquete.

antes los enviaban por bpost y una vez en España te lo entregaba correos y tardaba 4 - 5 dias pero el envio era mas barato.
ahora es mas caro pero se gana en seguridad pienso yo.


----------



## jaris (3 Feb 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Es tu dinero, no el nuestro.
> 
> Lee y toma tus propias decisiones.



Por supuesto que es mi dinero y tomaré mi propia decisión.
Solo quería ver la opinión de otras personas.
Creo que los foros son para eso, opinar, debatir, criticar etc y luego evidentemente la decisión es de uno.
De todos modos gracias por nada.


----------



## Orooo (3 Feb 2019)

Silver to go, es Coininvest.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# jaris: L' omertá es un "viejo" conforero y creo que lo que ha pretendido decirte es que aprendas un poco por tí mismo en vez de dejarte guiar por la opinión de otras personas. Eso mismo es lo que yo suelo aconsejar a aquellos que quieren adentrarse en el mundo "metalero". Si no se "entiende" bien el "producto", mejor NO entrar... NO te vaya a suceder lo mismo que a "racional"...

De todas formas, ya que estoy por aquí, soy de la opinión de que el Oro podría recortar antes de emprender un nuevo avance. Ahora bien, tampoco creo que el recorte vaya a ser considerable, ni muchísimo menos... Eso SÍ, también has de contar con el factor divisa a la hora de comprar, pero vamos unos Euros arriba o abajo NO son importantes si la cantidad de Oro a comprar es pequeña y tenemos la intención de poseerlo durante un largo período de tiempo. Por eso te comentaba que primero se ha de "entender" y después se decide si se entra o no.

# casaytierras: NO veo dónde está la ventaja en el precio de esa web... al menos en la Plata. Compara con esta otra y que es muy popular en el foro: El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle

Y mi consejo es que te olvides de Estonia...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: En mi caso, SÍ. Aunque para la Plata prefiero a necho (El Dorado Coins) y que tiene unos gastos de envío menores.

Saludos.


----------



## jaris (4 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # jaris: L' omertá es un "viejo" conforero y creo que lo que ha pretendido decirte es que aprendas un poco por tí mismo en vez de dejarte guiar por la opinión de otras personas. Eso mismo es lo que yo suelo aconsejar a aquellos que quieren adentrarse en el mundo "metalero". Si no se "entiende" bien el "producto", mejor NO entrar... NO te vaya a suceder lo mismo que a "racional"...
> 
> ...




Gracias, un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...cuando-los-numeros-no-suman-has-sido-enganado

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (4 Feb 2019)

He comprado en coinvest (silver-to-go) y el dorado coins, con ambos muy contento.


----------



## juanantonioperez (4 Feb 2019)

Eso de "sin IVA" para la plata es una falacia en toda Europa, los americanos nos llevan años de ventaja..., para mi lo más rentable comprar en andorrano, eldorado o dracma metales y encima producto nacional .


----------



## timi (4 Feb 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy pensando en comprar algo de oro, un par de onzas.
> Viendo la situación actual, que opinais? compro ya antes de que suba más o espero unos dias o semanas porque parará de subir o incluso bajará algo.
> Como lo veis?
> Un saludo y gracias



Buenos dias , pues estamos inmersos en la pequeña corrección que se comentaba alguna pagina atrás , personalmente espero que el oro rebote en 130x y la plata en 15,5x

Pero vamos , para comprar algo de físico , no creo que afecte mucho a los precios de las tiendas , y si es para el largo plazo , importa poco esta pequeña bajada

http://www.321gold.com/editorials/captainewave/captainewave020419/gold_weekly.png

saludos contertulios


----------



## jaris (4 Feb 2019)

timi dijo:


> Buenos dias , pues estamos inmersos en la pequeña corrección que se comentaba alguna pagina atrás , personalmente espero que el oro rebote en 130x y la plata en 15,5x
> 
> Pero vamos , para comprar algo de físico , no creo que afecte mucho a los precios de las tiendas , y si es para el largo plazo , importa poco esta pequeña bajada
> 
> ...





Saludos y gracias


----------



## marquen2303 (4 Feb 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy pensando en comprar algo de oro, un par de onzas.
> Viendo la situación actual, que opinais? compro ya antes de que suba más o espero unos dias o semanas porque parará de subir o incluso bajará algo.
> Como lo veis?
> Un saludo y gracias



Hola Jaris! Siempre se ha recomendado por aquí 2 cosas para mi muy importantes: 1) Ir comprando poco a poco sin fijarte tanto en el precio que obtendrás promediando en el tiempo. 2) Comprar monedas que hayan sido en algún momento circuladas por ejemplo soberanos, 20 Francos franceses o suizos.


----------



## Duisenberg (4 Feb 2019)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Hola Jaris! Siempre se ha recomendado por aquí 2 cosas para mi muy importantes: 1) Ir comprando poco a poco sin fijarte tanto en el precio que obtendrás promediando en el tiempo. 2) Comprar monedas que hayan sido en algún momento circuladas por ejemplo soberanos, 20 Francos franceses o suizos.



Probablemente la pregunta ya haya sido resuelta en alguna ocasión pero, ¿por qué comprar monedas circuladas en algún momento?, en ese sentido ¿qué diferencia habría entre un soberano y una philharmoniker o una maple leaf?.
Creo que fernandojcg también comento en alguna ocasión lo de hacerse con monedas circuladas...


----------



## jaris (4 Feb 2019)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Hola Jaris! Siempre se ha recomendado por aquí 2 cosas para mi muy importantes: 1) Ir comprando poco a poco sin fijarte tanto en el precio que obtendrás promediando en el tiempo. 2) Comprar monedas que hayan sido en algún momento circuladas por ejemplo soberanos, 20 Francos franceses o suizos.



Y lingotes que tal? no se por qué me atraen más
Pequeños de 20 gr. o una onza, poco a poco como bien dices, a igual cantidad de oro salen mejor de precio que las monedas.
Estoy equivocado?


----------



## timi (4 Feb 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Y lingotes que tal? no se por qué me atraen más
> Pequeños de 20 gr. o una onza, poco a poco como bien dices, a igual cantidad de oro salen mejor de precio que las monedas.
> Estoy equivocado?



yo estaba en tu misma tesitura 4 años atrás , de echo , compre algún lingote , pero entendí claramente que la ventaja de las monedas pequeñas , es que son mas difíciles de falsificar y esto llegado el día de vender , facilitarà las cosas. Aparte , que se pueden justificar como compra numismática.
de todas formas comprar en un sitio confiable es lo mejor ,,, en su momento compre oro a necho ,, desgraciadamente ya no vende , y me pase a coinvest , que es de total confianza
La plata la sigo comprando a necho ,,, 

saludos a todos


----------



## marquen2303 (4 Feb 2019)

Poner "oro fisico para dummies" en google, es un hilo del foro que esta muy bien.


----------



## timi (4 Feb 2019)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Poner "oro fisico para dummies" en google, es un hilo del foro que esta muy bien.



ya no lo recordaba ese hilo , es donde mas aprendí , aparte de los consejos de Fernando por aquí ,,, y del resto de contertulios

Tomate tu tiempo y aprende el funcionamiento del producto...


----------



## MIP (4 Feb 2019)

putabolsa dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros a comprado en GoldSilver.Be? la de Belgica no la .com
> Si es asi que tal fue?
> Gracias de antemano.





En mi caso he comprado varias veces y sin problemas. Te permiten guardar varios pedidos y enviarlos todos de golpe pagando envio una sola vez. 

He oido por ahi que la atencion al cliente deja mucho que desear en caso de tener problemas pero no he tenido ocasion de "disfrutarlo". 

En plata tienen los mejores precios y el envio es rapido.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Duisenberg: En este hilo, hace ya bastantes años, escribí una serie de posts en los que "diseccionaba" la Confiscación del Oro de 1933 en los Estados Unidos. Bien, para resumir, lo que aporté es que ciertas "monedas raras" de Oro quedaron excluidas de dicha Confiscación, pues se determinó que eran "coleccionables" o pertenecientes a la Numismática... Y ahí entraban esas monedas "circuladas".

Eso NO quita, y me consta de un borrador que pude leer en su momento, para que en la actualidad tomarán nota de lo que sucedió entonces y esas "monedas raras" de Oro NO pudieran escapar legalmente a una nueva Confiscación.

En lo personal, aconsejaría lo siguiente:

- Mantener el Oro FÍSICO fuera del Sistema bancario.

O...

- Mantener el Oro FÍSICO en el extranjero, en una bóveda ajena al Sistema financiero.

Sin embargo, hay que recalcar que ésta última opción NO ofrece seguridad absoluta. Me explico: Un Gobierno desesperado podría declarar la repatriación de todo el Oro, independientemente del lugar donde estuviera depositado.

Así que en caso de decidirse por esa opción, lo mejor es buscar una empresa con sede en un país que haya demostrado tener una fuerte seguridad jurídica.

# jaris: Por aquí los lingotes de Oro hace tiempo que los descartamos... Es más fácil que te den "gato por liebre" en ese formato que en el de la moneda, máxime cuando sabes que andas "verde" en este tema...

Y a la hora de vender es más dificultoso, ya que la gente obviamente se fía más de la moneda que del lingote... por lo del tungsteno.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (5 Feb 2019)

Sobre una consfiscacion del oro por parte del gobierno tengo unas dudas. El gobierno sabe que tengo oro, pues aunque compre en alemania, nada se le debe escapar a hacienda. Lo que el gobierno no sabe es donde lo tengo, si lo he regalado o vendido. Llegado el caso, podria tener mi oro enterrado bajo un olmo, a mi podran llevarme preso, pero mi familia quedaria cubierta. Me parece demasiado facil eludirlo, que es lo que no veo? Tan facil no puede ser.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2019)

Hola, bonobo: Si has comprado en Alemania, al igual que en España... NO tienes porqué preocuparte. En el primer caso porque NO hay "comunicación" y en el segundo, al igual que en el primer caso, porque es legal. Lo que tú después hayas podido hacer con él ya es un asunto tuyo y Hacienda tendría que demostrar que aún lo posees.

Y como bien te dice paraisofiscal, hay muchas "soluciones" antes, durante y después de que se pudieran "extremar" las cosas... Es cuestión de informarse y darle después al "tarro".

Saludos.


----------



## jaris (5 Feb 2019)

timi dijo:


> yo estaba en tu misma tesitura 4 años atrás , de echo , compre algún lingote , pero entendí claramente que la ventaja de las monedas pequeñas , es que son mas difíciles de falsificar y esto llegado el día de vender , facilitarà las cosas. Aparte , que se pueden justificar como compra numismática.
> de todas formas comprar en un sitio confiable es lo mejor ,,, en su momento compre oro a necho ,, desgraciadamente ya no vende , y me pase a coinvest , que es de total confianza
> La plata la sigo comprando a necho ,,,
> 
> saludos a todos





Si compro en tiendas conocidas tipo Andorrano, Degussa, Oro espress, Dracma, etc entiendo que son de fiar y no darán un lingote falso y lo mismo al vender, supongo que al comprármelos harán las debidas comprobaciones de que lo que les vendo es autentico y no tendré problemas para vender.
Entiendo por lo tanto que cuando habláis de dudas al comprar lingotes o problemas al venderlos os estáis refiriendo a la compraventa entre particulares y desconocidos.
¿Es así?
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## bonobo (5 Feb 2019)

Gracias a ambos, paraiso fiscal y fernando. En mi loca paranoia, ya he trazado un plan por si llegan esos extremos que temo y espero nunca lleguen. Este hilo es de lo mejor que queda en burbuja.


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2019)

Lo pueden confiscar y tú lo puedes haber “perdido” o habértelo “robado”. Pero antes que esto pueden poner un impuesto a la posesión al igual que hacen con las viviendas y como ya han propuesto para las joyas. Llegado el caso hasta seria bien visto por una población empobrecida y la mayoría no se arriesgaría a no pagarlo por miedo a las multas si se lo descubren o quieren movilizarlo.
——————
El problema de los lingotes no es comprarlo a una casa seria (alguna vez también se la han colado a ellos) si no venderlo entre particulares. Por unos pocos euros cierras una puerta muy grande que no sabes, si llegado el caso, sería la única disponible.


----------



## kikepm (5 Feb 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> ...la mayoría no se arriesgaría a no pagarlo por miedo a las multas si se lo descubren o quieren movilizarlo.



Llegado estos eventos de los que hablais, impuestos confiscatorios o incautaciones de físico, yo creo que los que deberían tener miedo son los agentes encargados de ejercer estas acciones.

¿Que van a hacer, ir casa por casa a robar los ahorros de la gente?

Yo creo que más de uno se llevaría un tiro, merecidamente.


En cuanto a los impuestos sobre físico, ¿de que forma iban a demostrar lo que posees? ¿venir a contarlo a casa también?


No creo que debamos ser tan tontos como para declarar estos bienes. Precisamente hemos iniciado este camino para evitarnos tener que bajarnos los pantalones en una situación así.

A los ladrones, plomo y aceite hirviendo. No merecen otro trato, ya que no son más que esbirros a la orden de sus amos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compañero, la estupidez humana no conoce límites, y para muestra el montón de iluminados que en la última declaración de la renta se volvían locos con el tema de las crypto en los exchangers y el modelo 720.

Cuando un mendrugo tiene la capacidad de poseer algo valioso, el propio mendrugo hará lo necesario para hacer saber a todo el mundo que posee eso que es valioso para que ese valor termine en manos de quién no es un mendrugo.

Si mañana sacan una ley que diga que toda posesión física en oro ha de ser entregada a la cámara acorazada nacional para que el estado mantenga a buen recaudo ese oro previa entrega de justificante al propietario, habrá colas de mendrugos con su oro corriendo a entregarlo para poseer ese documento probatorio que colgarán en la pared del salón.

Kike...no dudes de la estupidez del "mono" sapiens ::


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (5 Feb 2019)

Perdón por si ya ha sido publicado antes. Es antiguo, pero he descubierto este blog. Interesante:

Lingotes de oro con relleno de tungsteno. El mercado internacional podría estar


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (5 Feb 2019)

casaytierras dijo:


> Lo leí sobre unos lingotes que decían llevar tungsteno y que USA vendió a China. Pero dudo mucho que la noticia sea cierta (no sobre el tungsteno que seguro, sino sobre USA -> China). Creo que para comprar un lingote de oro tan grande el poder adquisitivo debe ser muy alto. En el caso de lingotes de 5-20grs lo veo difícil ya que son prácticamente láminas. Y aun así el de Degussa te dice que no lo saques del blister porque si vas a venderlos a ellos, así son más fiables. Pero claro, antes me tengo yo que fiar que lo comprado es oro xD.



¿Qué quieres decir? ¿Que uno de 100 grs. por ejemplo no se puede falsificar? ¿A partir de qué peso son más falsificables? Los de la noticia parece que son grandotes.

Y claro, lo de sacarlo del blister es lo que dices. No lo saques, que se va la garantía. Pero entonces, ¿cómo lo compruebo yo si es que puedo?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2019)

Yo he cogido lingotes de oro de varios pesos y los he vuelto chapa de la de martillazos que se han llevado y aun no me he encontrado nunca ninguna sorpresa de tugstenos ni historias, lo hago precisamente para dormir tranquilo cuando compro...


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2019)

Kike, no hay que irse muy lejos, pregunta a nuestros mayores. A mi bisabuela le entraron en casa en la guerra civil y amablemente le pidieron que contribuyera , eso sí, con las escopetas en la mano y se llevaron el poco oro que tenía (arras y alguna joya).
Seguramente, tú que eres muy valiente, les harías frente si ahora pasase.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2019)

No trabajo... Pero esto lo dices en serio (aplastar lingotes) , o es la coña del día? 

A mi no se me ha ocurrido aplastar a martillazos un maple... Pero quién sabe.

He visto taladrar lingotes grandes de plata en TV, con una broca muy fina para controlar la viruta y evitar rellenos con terceros metales

Un saludo y buenas noches... Ya de miercoles


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No trabajo... Pero esto lo dices en serio (aplastar lingotes) , o es la coña del día?
> 
> A mi no se me ha ocurrido aplastar a martillazos un maple... Pero quién sabe.
> 
> ...




Lo digo enserio.......

Aunque mis proovedores sean de fiar no me quedo 100% tranquilo.

Me da igual aplastarlos, oro es oro aplastado o no, si me vendieran directamente oro de 24 kilates en plancha sin ser lingote mas barato que el lingote, compraria la plancha, pero ahora mismo me cuesta menos trabajo y menos dinero comprar oro en forma lingote.

Ya puse una foto de algo que compre hara dos o tres semanas..

Aqui esta el metodo notrabajo para poder dormir tranquilo tras una compra.

DSCN4899

DSCN4901


Es verdad que quedan mas feos pero en fin.......

No quieras ver como deje los ultimos de una onza....


----------



## Metalcuck (6 Feb 2019)

Buy Cheap VAT-Free Silver Coins, Silver Bullion Bars, Gold Coins & Gold Bullion in Estonia | European Mint
El otro día hablabais de sitios donde comprar por europa,me han salido bastante recomendados por gente del mundillo anglofono,no se si alguno tendréis experiencia con ellos pero yo en cuanto vea que reúno para hacer un pedido creo que les pediré unas onzas.

Me gustó mucho que vendan brazaletes de exactamente 1 onza de oro puro,todo un fashion statement.
La moda más bonita para pasar fronteras internacionales,aunque dudo que les compre oro habiéndolo al mismo precio en españa.


----------



## quaver (6 Feb 2019)

casaytierras dijo:


> Madre mía, las monedas de 1Kg a 500 y poco euros me parecen un auténtico chollo. ¿Alguien ha comprado en esta web?



No olvides los gastos de envío:
Capital Logistics Shipping Rates

Weight EU and EFTA	Rest of the World
under 500g	€20 €45
500g - 1kg	€30 €50
1kg - 2kg €40 €55
2kg - 5kg €60 €80
5kg - 10kg €90 €125
10kg - 20kg	€140 €200
20kg - 40kg	€240 €350
40kg - 60kg	€330 €550
60kg - 100kg	€545 €1050
100kg or more	Please consult	Please consult
_20% VAT rate will be added to shipping cost for private customers_.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# casaytierras: Lo de los lingotes de China es VERÍDICO. Recuerdo que lo seguí en aquellos tiempos y en los medios estadounidenses que se hicieron eco del mismo. Posteriormente, cayó una "capa de silencio" en torno a este tema.

Os dejo un enlace sobre ello y SÍ, "fiaros" de los lingotes... Yo por los Cojones...

Descubriendo Verdades: FALSAS BARRAS DE ORO

# paketazo: NO vas "desencaminado"... Jajaja. Me has recordado el 18 de Diciembre de 1935, cuando en la llamada "Giornatadella Fede" (Día de la Alianza), las mujeres italianas atendieron a la llamada del régimen de Mussolini y protagonizaron un importante "sacrificio" a favor del naciente "Imperio"... Mujeres de toda Italia entregaron su alianza de Oro y otras contribuyeron con sus ahorros y joyas familiares.

Ya ves como la IMBECILIDAD humana es algo más común de lo que nos llegamos a imaginar...

Y en cuanto a comprar en Estonia allá cada cual con sus "dineros"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (6 Feb 2019)

dejo esto


saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2019)

Lo siento, timi, pero NO me vale ese fractal en estos momentos... más que nada porque tiene un período de tiempo muy corto. En estos momentos, desde los últimos mínimos, AG anda "disparada". Que vuelva a caer, dada la verticalidad de la subida, es posible, pero parece que la tendencia de la Plata apunta a que después de consolidar acabará subiendo. 

En fin, ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (6 Feb 2019)

Lo de los lingotes no lo entiendo.
Yo sólo tengo de plata porque cuando vivía en África era lo único comprable a precio razonable. Eran de pequeñas refinerías privadas y te daban su sellito pero en plan hecho a mano, con número de serie y tal. No había otra manera de comprar plata sin un sobrespot brutal. Por aquel entonces Rand refineries apenas trabajaba con la plata comercial y sólo comercializaba a través de delegados comerciales sus krugerrand (no podías comprarles directamente).
Desde luego el peso es clavado 1.000kg. Además el color es también el que tiene que ser, porque no tiene el acabado de "moneda" pulido. 
Quiero creer que son buenos. Aún los conservo.

Si algún día los pongo a la venta, por supuesto que se podrán hacer todas las pruebas que se quieran, pero si el resultado es bueno...la compra es obligatoria.
No había otra manera de comprar plata sin un sobrespot brutal. 
Algo así, pero sin marcas:







Desde luego en oro no lo haría ni en broma. 
Las monedas son más fáciles de verificar (dimensiones diámetro y espesor, dibujo del canto y por supuesto masa en oro).
Eso es indiscutible.
Ah. Y además mucho más bonitas y algunas con mucha historia (alfonsinas, isabelinas, napoleones, soberanos, vrenelli...)


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2019)

Hola, Muttley: Es bueno que comentes esto, porque la gente suele fijarse en el precio de la cotización de los MPs y desconoce que en muchos países "tercermundistas" (Sudáfrica en muchos aspectos NO lo es...) hay que pagar una fuerte prima sobre el Spot. Y si eso es así debe ser por algo... ¿No? Lo digo porque esos países están acostumbrados a fuertes devaluaciones y Crisis económico-financieras, de manera que la población suele saber DÓNDE salvaguardar parte de su Patrimonio, vamos los que pueden... sino NO serían "tercermundistas".

Yo sólo tengo un lingote de Plata y se ha revalorizado una barbaridad, pero NO tanto por la Plata que contiene, sino por el "motivo" que evoca... Tengo también los últimos de 1 Oz que emitió la Perth Mint, pero ahí NO hay riesgo.

Bueno, yo creo que la conclusión final que sacamos es que mejor en moneda que en lingote, tanto en la Plata como en el Oro, especialmente en éste último...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (6 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Muttley: Es bueno que comentes esto, porque la gente suele fijarse en el precio de la cotización de los MPs y desconoce que en muchos países "tercermundistas" (Sudáfrica en muchos aspectos NO lo es...) hay que pagar una fuerte prima sobre el Spot. Y si eso es así debe ser por algo... ¿No? Lo digo porque esos países están acostumbrados a fuertes devaluaciones y Crisis económico-financieras, de manera que la población suele saber DÓNDE salvaguardar parte de su Patrimonio, vamos los que pueden... sino NO serían "tercermundistas".
> 
> Yo sólo tengo un lingote de Plata y se ha revalorizado una barbaridad, pero NO tanto por la Plata que contiene, sino por el "motivo" que evoca... Tengo también los últimos de 1 Oz que emitió la Perth Mint, pero ahí NO hay riesgo.
> 
> ...



Es totalmente así...JAMÁS compré un krugerrand allí. Era un 20% más caro que en cualquier tienda europea. Hay mucho intermediario. 
Y las tiendas de venta de monedas en áreas turísticas apenas vendían krugers corrientes. Se especializaban en proof o ediciones especiales, que subían la cuenta muchísimo y era donde ganaban dinero.
Y la plata importada con IVA? Buff....tremendo. Una maple en Europa estaba por 20....allí por 24-25.

Y cn las devaluaciones del rand TODOS los que compraron oro a 7 rands por euro y 400€ spot, ...hasta ahora con el rand a 15 y el oro a 1150€ onza.
En 2006 2800zar por oz. EN 2019 17250zar por onza.
Evidentemente los precios al consumo de SA en 2006 nada tienen que ver con los de 2019. Han aumentado ese doble como mínimo. O tal vez, tres veces más. Especialmente los del mercado inmobiliario.

Offtopic. Curioso esto último. Aún tengo un depósito a plazo fijo con algunos ahorros de mi época allí...y me pagan nada más y nada menos que un 7% anual con plazo fijo renovado cada seis meses.
Claro que si quiero una hipoteca hablamos de un 10-11%.


----------



## Orooo (6 Feb 2019)

Personalmente los lingotes de fundición (no los estampados) tienen su encanto. A mi me gustan mucho. Tiene el aspecto rústico del oro.

Pero está claro que es mejor y más manejable en moneda.

Para mis ojos ver un pequeño lingote de oro fundido de 100 gramos es una maravilla. Tocarlo y ver que una cosita tan pequeña y bonita pesa tanto, te deja embobado. A mi me pone burro


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2019)

Bueno, acabo de leer el mensaje del administrador del foro y voy a cesar mi actividad en el hilo hasta el próximo día 12. Mientras, supongo que iré colocando algo en mi Blog de Rankia.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2019 at 17:08 ----------

Una pregunta para putabolsa: ¿Cómo lo envían? ¿por correo postal? Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (6 Feb 2019)

casaytierras dijo:


> Uno de 5grs es tan fino que ahí no hay quien meta tungsteno. De todas formas, un Degussa no creo que se la juegue a falsificar un lingotes de 5-20grs. Se juegan su reputación por cuatro perras. Y los de la noticia son de kilo para arriba. Y 1kg de oro son casi 38.000€. Ahí quizás sí se podría meter tungsteno, pero en las láminas difícil (desde la barra del bar).
> 
> Si quieres hacerte una idea, vas a la web de Degussa y para cada lingote te dan los tamaños y te haces una idea.




Sí. Se suponen que hay marcas y empresas de prestigio que son de fiar. Yo estaba pensando en Oroexpress, que es una de las que dicen que te puedes fiar. Pero si el oro va en blíster, no es ya que te te fíes de ellos o no, que no hay problema. Es que se les haya colado a ellos. No sé. ¿Ellos compran directamente al fabricante?

Porque esos que aparecieron en Hong Kong eran PAMP perfectamente imitados , en blíster perfectamente imitados. ¡PAMP! Si eso no se suponía fiable... Y mira. Al final va a ser más fiable un SEMPSA porque a lo mejor eso fuera de España no tiene mucha repercusión y a nadie se le ha ocurrido imitarlo.

Supongo que cuanto más pequeños mejor. Aunque salen más caros. Y las monedas mejor todavía, aunque yo el valor numismático no se lo veo tanto. Al fin y al cabo se hace por el material, y en moneda, es lo que más caro sale.

Habrá que mirar el aparatito ese que dice paraísofiscal. Porque lo de la aplicación esa de PAMP para escanera no sé cómo será de fiable. El lingote ese de Hong Kong de la noticia por lo visto había pasado la prueba del scáner.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2019)

putabolsa dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando compraba en Coininvest tenía ese hándicap así que me reprimía y hacia las compras más espaciadas pero aumentando el monto para repercutir los gastos de un modo más eficaz.

Vale la pena, no teniendo prisa, hacer un par de compras al año. La variedad que hay en vendedores europeos de monedas fastidia un poco por ese tema de los gastos de envío, sobre todo en monedas concretas de plata de menos valor facturable... pagar 30 euros por una moneda y sumarle otro tanto de gastos de envío casi que invalida la operación.

No podemos reprocharles nada a los vendedores nacionales, la cultura numismática o de inversión en estos productos es mínima, por eso, a nivel empresarial es toda una aventura tratar de competir con vendedores internacionales.

Ya le sacarás unas fotos a esa moneda...nos has puesto los dientes largos y queremos conocer el final de la película.

*Fernando* es entendible que dejes de escribir estos días, sobre todo sabiendo que muchos mensajes se perderán como lágrimas en la lluvia.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.

Un saludo


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (6 Feb 2019)

Edito + 10 caracteres.


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (6 Feb 2019)

Edito + 10 caracteres.


----------



## Duisenberg (6 Feb 2019)

chivo expiatorio dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En su día, vi un vídeo en el cual un lingote con barras de tungsteno en el núcleo pasaba varias pruebas a las que habitualmente se somete los lingotes para saber si son legítimos y la única que no pasó fue la prueba de partir el lingote por la mitad...


----------



## joalan (6 Feb 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Llegado estos eventos de los que hablais, impuestos confiscatorios o incautaciones de físico, yo creo que los que deberían tener miedo son los agentes encargados de ejercer estas acciones.
> 
> ¿Que van a hacer, ir casa por casa a robar los ahorros de la gente?
> 
> ...



Es evidente que no iban a mandar funcis casa por casa a revolver los cajones a ver si hay oro. Lo que sí es más probable es que se regule/prohiba su compra-venta, y quien tenga metales haya de acudir al mercado negro cual camello para vender droja clandestinamente. Lo cual quita seguridad al estar ya plenamente en la ilegalidad. Si te pimplan tus oros en el chiringuito mafioso donde has ido a venderlos, a ver dónde denuncias.

Además, en un escenario con el dinero físico muy mermado y en el que todo pase por el cedazo bancario, en caso de vender grandes cantidades habría que poder justificarlas, y en un caso de que la compraventa de oro fuera ilegal no valdrían las facturas del andorrano, habría que buscar la manera de "blanquear" esos ingresos.

Pero vamos, que eso sería en un escenario que esperemos no ocurra. Tampoco creo que el porcentaje de población metalera sea tan amplio como para que Hacienda fije ahí sus ojos con tal ansia. Antes hay elementos mucho menos escaqueables ni transportables que gravar.


----------



## timi (6 Feb 2019)

saludos , posteo esto antes de que inicie la migración del espectrum ,, después también esperare el 12 como Fernando

mi predicción , esta noche en los mercados asiáticos tocaremos los 130x del oro y los 15,5x de la plata , luego iniciamos otra remontada ,,, ahí queda ,, para que me crucifiquéis junta a charizato ,, jejeje

saludos a todos y buena migración


----------



## alicate (6 Feb 2019)

casaytierras dijo:


> Jajajajaja. A mí me pasa con la plata. También será porque los lingotes pequeños de oro no los he sacado del blister de Degussa. Aun así la plata no sé qué tiene que emboba también. Estoy tentado de quitar el plástico al lingote de 1kg sólo por toquetearlo, pero prefiero guardarlo tal cual. Eso sí, una maple leaf en una mano y en la otra un whisky y te sientes seguro xDDD.
> 
> Por cierto, relacionado con esto cuelgo un vídeo (el canal no tiene desperdicio) de un yankee metalero que incluso se marca sus live en yt ahí llenando la mesa de su plata y armas xDD. Soy fan total del tío este jajaja. Pena no tener vecinos así cerca!
> 
> Buy Guns, Bullets, and Silver Now. - YouTube




Hace algunos años en otro foro "metalero", un fulano firmaba sus mensajes con un: Guns and siver = Orgasm ::


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Feb 2019)

putabolsa dijo:


> Mi colega tenia una joyeria,asi que si los usan porque ademas tienen complementos para mirar anillos y otro tipo de joyas.Tambien comente que el Andorrano usa la primera version mas simple (pero no menos fiable) y que vale poco mas de la mitad que esta version PRO.
> Respecto a la pureza yo antes me comia mucho la olla.Ahora suelo hacer como tu,compro lo mas barato,eso si ,conociendo que ninguna de ellas es plata pura sea del tipo que sea,pero sabiendo que lo que cuenta es lo que pone la moneda.Lo unico que hago es que si la diferencia es de unos pocos centimos por moneda (menos de 10/15 centimos) segun sea un Eagle,Brittania,Filarmonica...pues me inclino por la que se que el aparatito me dara la lectura mas alta.En este caso primero pillaria las Filo,luego las britannia y finalmente las Eagle en este ejemplo.
> Saludos
> PD: Si el precio es elevado para un coleccionista normal.Pero si uno con los años tiene una coleccion de cierto tamaño vale la pena,ni que sea comprandolo a medias con alguien mas.
> Eso lo habia pensado yo.Un servicio de cobro por verificacion de moneda a un precio razonable,para monedas que tengas dudas de tu coleccion.Quizas 1 euro por moneda de oro y unos pocos centimos por una de plata? o mejor una escala de precios en funcion del valor de lamoneda ya sea de oro o plata.No lo se.



Esto estaria bien pero me parece a mi que por un euro no le mereceria la pena a nadie estar comprobando monedas salvo que fueran colecciones muy importantes de mucha cantidad.


----------



## FranMen (8 Feb 2019)

Aunque se pierda como las lágrimas en la lluvia, aquí dejo estos gráficos de la evolución del precio de varios metales preciosos. Curioso como se desmarca el platino 
Iridium Prices and Iridium Price Charts - InvestmentMine


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Aunque se pierda como las lágrimas en la lluvia, aquí dejo estos gráficos de la evolución del precio de varios metales preciosos. Curioso como se desmarca el platino
> Iridium Prices and Iridium Price Charts - InvestmentMine



Tanto el Iridio como el Paladio llevan unos años fuertes, sin embargo pienso que la próxima década habrá mejores opciones de revalorización entre las que se han quedado rezagadas (metales preciosos industriales)

Principalmente la plata y creo que también el platino podrían estar en zona de compra para el próximo ciclo alcista (si se produce)

Platino ha bajado un 40% y se dice que es por la reducción de la demanda para los catalizadores diésel o algo así, yo no tengo ni idea, lo que si sé es que es muy escaso, y cualquier excusa que incremente la demanda lo pude disparar.

Un saludo


----------



## FranMen (8 Feb 2019)

Paladio= catalizadores gasolina 
Platino= catalizadores diésel 
Lo que no se es si se aumenta del precio pueda ser fácil cambiar de metal.
Me ha llamado la atención que de iridio se extraen 100000 onzas anuales, sería muy fácil hacer al mercado cautivo.
Tanto platino como paladio son unas 200 toneladas (frente al oro más de 3000(


----------



## Pintxen (9 Feb 2019)

Hola a todos.
Os dejo algo para leer, no se si ha aparecido en este foro.

cómo saber si el oro es falso | Blog Venta de Oro CMC


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2019)

Hola. Buenas Noches: Vamos a ver cómo va la nueva andadura tras la "reforma" del foro...

Y os dejo enlazado un artículo que incide en los malos datos macro que se van publicando. En este caso la caída de la producción industrial en la Eurozona...









La producción industrial de la eurozona sigue a la baja y cae un 4,2% en diciembre


La producción industrial de la zona euro continúa moviéndose a la baja. En diciembre de 2018, cayó un 4,2% frente a un año antes, mientras que frente al dato del mes anterior el descenso fue del 0,9%, según los datos publicados este miércoles por la oficina de estadística comunitaria Eurostat...




www.bolsamania.com





Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (14 Feb 2019)

Es cierto que en GoldSilver.Be tienen buenos precios, y es cierto que el envío es bastante rápido, pero cuando tengas un problema con ellos te vas a encontrar una pared y tendrás un problema con ellos más pronto que tarde.

Mis dos primeros pedidos fueron correctos: Algunas capsulas rayadas, algunas monedas con patina, pero como el precio del lote es bueno, las toleras. Al tercer pedido empezaron los problemas serios:


Pedidos incompletos. Con tubos/rollos comprados enteros no he tenido problemas todavía. Con monedas compradas sueltas ya me han birlado varias.
Pedidos cambiados. Más frecuente aún, pagas una moneda y te mandan otra distinta. En un lote, habia pedido 5 Marvel Spiderman y me mandaron 5 Kookaburras del 2017. En ese momento la diferencia de precio solo eran 3 euros la pieza, ahora los Spiderman se venden mucho mas caros.
En ambos casos cuando reclamas, te contestan que según su inventario está todo correcto. Fin de la historia. La moneda que te han birlado hace que el precio del resto del lote sea el mismo que en cualquier tienda de Alemania, pero con cabreo de regalo y tiempo perdido reclamando a una pared. Entonces estas un tiempo sin comprarles nada, y luego ves una oferta y vuelves a probar suerte, literalmente "probar suerte".

El caso más "divertido" fue cuando en un pedido de unos 1000 Euros/50 onzas, había 6 pandas de plata del 2018 y me llegaron 3 de ellos con rayas importantes en las monedas y con capsulas genéricas de Leuchtturm. Por el tipo de rayas intuyo que las capsulas originales murieron por aplastamiento y que las cambiaron por capsulas genéricas, pero las capsulas rotas y la presión ya habían dejado marcas en las monedas. Les mando un correo con fotos de las rayas y os copio la escueta respuesta:

BU coin.
No exchanges. No replacements.
https://goldsilver.be/en/content/11-frequently-asked-questions


Solo les faltó poner: NO MOLESTAR!. No se para que perdí el tiempo con las fotos!.
En el link , disfrazado de F.A.Q.´s, está la política de la empresa, os copio la línea interesante:

*"B.U. COINS ARE NO PERFECT COINS ! IF THE B.U. COIN YOU RECEIVE IS PERFECT, YOU'RE LUCKY. MOST B.U. COINS SHOW PRODUCTION SPOTS, SLIGHT SCRATCHES, SLIGHT DEFECTS. *If you need perfect coins, please concentrate on proof version. *WE NEVER REPLACE B.U. coins*."

Resumen: Que no te cambian una moneda en acabado en B.U. aunque le haya pasado un tren por encima.
Pues ale, 3 pandas recién comprados directos al tubo de la "junk silver".

En El Dorado Coins y en el andorrano me han cambiado alguna moneda con taras más pequeñas que las que tenían esos pandas, pero los belgas no te la cambiaran nunca.

Si les compráis a los belgas que tengáis claro que es una apuesta de casino. El beneficio potencial tiene que ser proporcional al riesgo, y el riesgo con esta gente no es pequeño. Para intentar ahorrarme medio euro por onza ya no me complico la vida, porque luego las 2 monedas que te faltan o las 3 monedas que van al tubo de la junk silver se comen todo el supuesto ahorro del lote.

Haciendo cuentas, creo que si todo lo que le he comprado a los belgas se lo hubiera comprado al andorrano o a El Dorado Coins me hubiera costado lo mismo y me hubiera cabreado mucho menos.

Hagan juego , señores.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2019)

Bueno es saberlo...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola. Buenas Noches: Vamos a ver cómo va la nueva andadura tras la "reforma" del foro...
> 
> Y os dejo enlazado un artículo que incide en los malos datos macro que se van publicando. En este caso la caída de la producción industrial en la Eurozona...
> 
> ...



En general, no me gusta el nuevo foro.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Supongo que estábamos acostumbrados al antiguo "formato" y el actual nos parece más "tecno"... Yo también prefería el anterior, pero bueno eso no depende de nosotros. Esperemos, al menos, que NO se caiga como lo hacía antes de forma más que habitual.

Y os dejo un buen artículo...

Eso quería hacer, pero NO me ha dejado enlazar ninguno de los tres artículos que he intentado... Menuda chapuza que han hecho.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Feb 2019)

De momento el nuevo formato invita a no escribir ni aportar...habrá que darle un tiempo a ver si nos acostumbramos.

Entre medias tenemos a USA raspando de nuevo máximos...parece que la liquidez no se termina...lógico, pues con tanta política monetaria expansiva, todos sabemos dónde acaba siempre el dinero, y evidentemente no es en manos del pueblo.

Cuando se dispone de cantidades ilimitadas de cash, aun que parezca mentira, el mayor problema es que hacer con ese cash, pues los nichos hace ya años que se convirtieron en burbujas, y la renta variable y su liquidez inmediata amen de la potencial revalorización manipulada en poco tiempo, es de las mejores opciones de tomarnos a todos el pelo.

Por otra parte, da gusto ver a la banca del IBEX, ya no solo desacoplada a la baja de USA, si no incluso de Europa... a ver si aparece aquel que hace años me discutía que Santander era la mejor opción a 7€, ya que aun que bajase el dividendo compensa "todo". 

Cuidado con los cuartos, nadie tiene verdades absolutas en inversiones, ya que el tiempo puede darnos y quitarnos la razón en cuestión de horas.

Buen día


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Feb 2019)

Lo puse en oscuro a ver si me acostumbro


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Acabo de leer un artículo en el que se arrojan otros malos datos macro y, en cambio, cuando peor se está poniendo todo, mejor les va a las Bolsas y eso ya nos indica lo que las mueve... Por lo tanto, muchísimo mejor estar lejos de las mismas, al menos por el momento... En fin, intentaré enlazar el artículo...

http:// Ya lo véis, NO hay manera... una auténtica MIERDA. Pues que ESPABILEN...

Y respecto a lo que comentas sobre el Santander, ayer por la tarde coloqué en mi Blog de Rankia un artículo estadounidense donde lo ponen a "parir" y lo comparan ya con el Deutsche Bank... Yo soy de los que piensan que con el tiempo y una caña lo veremos en torno a los 3 Euros, aunque a algunos les pueda parecer ahora más o menos que una "herejía"...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (14 Feb 2019)

Fernando a lo que dices súmale que el oro estable/subiendo. Cada dia entiendo menos o quiero entender menos (cuanto mas se informa uno mas miedo me da todo)


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Feb 2019)

Buenos dias,
Estoy probando el nuevo foro y aprovecho para saludar a los participantes de este gran hilo.
Decir que no me convence pero que se le va a hacer, no es mi foro y al menos doy gracias por que siga habiendo un sitio donde me puedo informar de manera más fiable.
Bueno, para aportar un poco, hace algunos días tuve una conversación con una persona que se dedica a los hidrocarburos (pernenteciente al 20% que aún no controlan los grandes -creo que comentó que los grandes son Repsol, Galp y Cepsa, aunque no lo recuerdo bien-).
Le pregunté sobre el tema del coche eléctrico en España y dijo que aún estaba muy verde, como mínimo faltaban unos 15 años para que medio fuera bien. Eso si, solo para coches porque en tema de transportes nadie que está vivo ahora vería transporte eléctrico (nivel camiones y barcos) ni maquinaria industrial pesada.
Después le pregunté sobre la demonizacion del gasoil y si tenía dificultades para conseguirlo, me comentó que eso sólo era política, que aún había a patadas (ahora lo traía de un país de nombre muy raro que no me acuerdo) solo buscaba el mejor precio.
Tampoco creía en las restricciones en las grandes ciudades (tarde o temprano iban a recular) estaba tan seguro de ello, que se iba a cambiar de coche y tenía claro que sería de gasoil.
Ya sabéis que soy medio peakoilero, pero no me ha dejado indiferente esa conversación. 
Para mis necesidades, un coche eléctrico actual (de esos de menos de 40k asequible con mucho esfuerzo) no es viable. Tampoco quiero cambiar mi coche de gasoil actual, pero ya tiene 10 años y como empiece con problemas (eso de la obsolescencia programada) tendría que buscarme otro, así que si llega la necesidad, me plantearé otro de gasoil.


----------



## Muttley (14 Feb 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Cierto es que tienen buenos precios, y que el envío es bastante rápido.
> Pero cuando tengas un problema con ellos lo llevas de colores y tendrás un problema con ellos más pronto que tarde.
> 
> Yo les hice un par de pedidos bastante correctos y al tercero empezaron los problemas:
> ...



Aprovecho también para probar nuevo foro.
Sobre Gold Silver be.
Puntos positivos:

1- Tienen un extensísismo catálogo tanto en oro como en plata como en accesorios.
Es muy complicado encontrar una web con más oferta en Europa.
2- Sus precios son MUY buenos. Si uno está atento puede comprar verdaderas "gangas". En Septiembre se podía comprar lunares II de kilo de hace más de 5 años a menos de 500€ por ejemplo.
3- Siempre tienen las "novedades" los primeros. Son "dealers" de la Perth Mint con lo que todo lo que hacen lo tienen. Incluso unidades difíciles de conseguir o muy limitadas.
4- Los packaging suelen ser cuidadosos y los envíos diligentes.

Puntos negativos.
1- Si hay un problema....realmente tienes un problema. Algún de UK arde contra ellos, por el tipo de cambio que ponen y los inconvenientes que eso genera con los pagos y comisiones. Por lo que dicen atención al cliente es terrorífica. Rayan la mala educación.
2- No tienen oferta de mints privadas americanas....claro que casi nadie en Europa continental tiene. Tampoco tienen monedas españolas de oro en stock (Alfonsinas o Isabelinas)...claro que nadie en Europa tiene.


----------



## FranMen (14 Feb 2019)

Alguien a comprado aquí:
https://www.silber-werte.de/ (Emporium Hamburg)

En algunas monedas tienen buenos precios.


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (14 Feb 2019)

Lo pongo aquí, que me he equivocado de hilo.

Voy a tocar un poco las narices (me aburro).

Seguro que esto ya os lo habéis planteado todos, pero por si a alguien se le ocurre alguna posible respuesta al problema:

En esto que supongamos que llega el Mad Max. Tú has sido precavido y has guardado parte de tus ahorros en oro. Y te crees a salvo del vil papel. Pero los bancos (o sea, el gobierno), que siempre han sido más listos que nosotros, y que están donde están por algo, van por delante de ti siempre, y ya tienen todo previsto. Así que, no, no ponen IVA al oro ni chorradas de ésas. Directamente PROHIBEN su compraventa como ya se ha hecho anteriormente llegado el caso. Como tú ya te conoces a los pájaros (por algo nos quieren sustituir por poblaciones menos resabiadas), no te extraña nada. Y no vas a declarar lo que tienes para que lo roben los banqueros.

¿Qué haces entonces? ¿Te vas a venderlo a los mafiosos búlgaros esos de los que te han hablado en el mercado negro? ¿Si no llegas a un acuerdo porque tú quieres más de lo que te ofrecen te rebanan el cuello y se lo quedan? ¿Te rebanan el cuello directamente y se lo quedan sin intentar un acuerdo? ¿Se lo quedan y te amenazan con rebanarte el cuello si no les dices dónde está el resto?

Creo que no tenemos escapatoria. Sólamente serviría el oro para poder mantener un poco el ahorropara una situación de leve inflación en la que los mandamases de turno no optaran por tomar medidas drásticas prohibiendo el oro a particulares. Pero yo creo que esto no se va a dar.

Para un contexto madmaxístico no hay tu tía. Ni papel, ni apuntes en el banco, ni oro ni nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# putabolsa: Espero que si no te importa compartas tu experiencia en esa tienda en la compra de la Plata. Hasta ahora no he dicho ni "pío", primero porque no he comprado en esa tienda y en segundo lugar porque me constaban algunas quejas por parte de algunos compradores.

# Refinanciado: Hay muchas opiniones al respecto, pero ya te digo yo que el vehículo eléctrico va a tener un fuerte impulso. Tengo contactos dentro de la industria automotriz del país y los "tiros" apuntan en esa dirección. A mí, en lo personal, NO me acaba de convencer y, recientemente, me cambié el coche a uno de gasolina, pero más "ecológico"...

Y en el Diésel hay serios problemas... Eso NO quita para que haya un increíble "MORRO" por parte de quienes gestionan los "asuntos" del país y NO lo digo por los que ahora están en el Poder, aunque sea de forma "provisional" como todos creo que ya sabemos, sino que es algo "genético" en el ADN de los políticos de nuestro país.

Comento esto porque la Guardia Civil y la Ertzaintza han renovado parte de su flota de vehículos. En total, unos 727 automóviles impulsados por... DIÉSEL...

Para concretar, la GC ha adquirido 249 unidades del Seat León JT. 2. TDI de 150 caballos con el acabado deportivo FR... Por supuesto, entre los vehículos adquiridos se incluyen también varios camuflados...

Aquí, este dispendio lo pagaremos TODOS los españolitos...

Y, por su parte, la Ertzaintza ha renovado 478 vehículos de su flota: 300 Seat León X-Perience 2.0 TDI de 150 caballos, la versión más completa del León... faltaría más. Además, 104 todoterreno Toyota Land Cruiser VXL SP DIÉSEL de 177 caballos y 74 furgonetas Mercedes-Benz Vito 114 CDI DIÉSEL.

Por su parte, el Ayuntamiento de Bilbao ha renovado recientemente 32 vehículos de su flota por Mercedes-Benz Clase B y, evidentemente, DIÉSEL...

En los últimos casos comentados de Euskadi, los pagarán los vascos, bilbainos y también los españolitos...

Bueno, esos datos los he podido contrastar en varios medios de comunicación del país, por ejemplo en "El Mundo" y que es de donde he extraído los datos.

Visto lo visto, está claro que siguen "vampirizando" a los paganini de SIEMPRE...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Feb 2019)

Por si no te has dado cuenta, muchos por aquí intentamos anticiparnos a los acontecimientos, no es fácil pero las señales ahí están.
Como comprenderas, cuando los gobernantes (o dictadores de turno) apliquen medidas de ese tipo es porque la mayoría estará rompiéndose los cuernos por tener MP's; para ese entonces, los previsores ya habrán realizado algunas opciones como: cambiar una parte de los mismos por artículos que faciliten el aguantar el chaparrón sin necesidad de recurrir a la realización de acciones drásticas y la parte restante guardarla en sitios donde no se encuentre tan fácil, esperando una relativa estabilización de las cosas. Ahí habrá anmistias y esas cosas.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Feb 2019)

#Fernando: No noté ningún interés oculto con la persona que hablé ya que el mismo está preparándose para el cambio al eléctrico (tiene sobre la mesa el proyecto de instalación de más de 200 electrolineras) porque al fin y al cabo para él solo es adaptarse y seguir en el negocio.
Lo que creo que sucederá es que dependiendo de la "alineación" y postura de cada país tendrá acceso o no a los recursos disponibles, lo que aún no tengo claro es que puede aportar España para seguir en la lista de los que reciben recursos.
Por cierto, hay una década pactada para proveer "gasolina" a un sector que está supuestamente por cerrar, y eso de una empresa anglosajona...


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (14 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # putabolsa: Espero que si no te importa compartas tu experiencia en esa tienda en la compra de la Plata. Hasta ahora no he dicho ni "pío", primero porque no he comprado en esa tienda y en segundo lugar porque me constaban algunas quejas por parte de algunos compradores.
> 
> ...




Está claro. Subvenciones encubiertas. Antes de comérselos, no encasquetan los cochecitos a nosotros. Bueno, sin encubrir, qué coño. Si ya nos conocemos el percal.
Como con la ley de rehabilitación. Como con todo.

Por cierto. ¿De verdad creéis que antes de una prohibición se verían señales para poner el culo a salvo? No lo veo yo claro. Si nos quieren joder, lo harían a traición.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Feb 2019)

Yo recomendaria hacer compras fuera de España de como mínimo 1k y básicamente metal puro y duro (bullion o con poco premium) para compensar los gastos de envío y el seguro (hay sitios que por esa cantidad te lo incluyen).
Para menor cantidad o monedas circuladas y/o históricas no dejéis de visitar al numismatico más cercano, a veces hay muchas sorpresas agradables y a precios bastante competitivos, además de que te das a conocer en el entorno (de una manera discreta), no es lo mismo que le vendas a alguien que ya te tiene visto y sabe lo que compras, por ejemplo ya tengo garantizada la recompra de mucho material que tengo, aunque evidentemente dicha compra no es muy ventajosa, el poderlo vender relativamente a buen precio, de una manera discreta y rápida compensa algunas otras cosas.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Feb 2019)

Como dato positivo del nuevo foro, decir que se me está facilitando bastante el posteo desde el móvil, antes me era prácticamente imposible hacerlo, así que creo que participaré más...


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Feb 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Como dato positivo del nuevo foro, decir que se me está facilitando bastante el posteo desde el móvil, antes me era prácticamente imposible hacerlo, así que creo que participaré más...



A mi en principio no me está gustando nada. Los temas se pierden con una facilidad pasmosa.

Menos mal de este hilo porque es de lo poco que vale la pena actualmente en Burbuja y te hace continuar en el foro


----------



## felino66 (14 Feb 2019)

Chivo expiatorio dijo:


> En esto que supongamos que llega el Mad Max. Tú has sido precavido y has guardado parte de tus ahorros en oro. Y te crees a salvo del vil papel. Pero los bancos (o sea, el gobierno), que siempre han sido más listos que nosotros, y que están donde están por algo, van por delante de ti siempre, y ya tienen todo previsto. Así que, no, no ponen IVA al oro ni chorradas de ésas. Directamente PROHIBEN su compraventa como ya se ha hecho anteriormente llegado el caso. Como tú ya te conoces a los pájaros (por algo nos quieren sustituir por poblaciones menos resabiadas), no te extraña nada. Y no vas a declarar lo que tienes para que lo roben los banqueros.
> 
> ¿Qué haces entonces? ¿




No hace falta llegar al madmax ni que prohíban su compraventa; el estado solo tiene que aumentar su cuota sobre las plusvalías (y/o gravar su venta si así lo desean) para cobrar más impuestos, al fin y al cabo lo que quieren es nuestro dinero. 

Y eso parece que ya se ha hecho en la ue.

Si no recuerdo mal, después de la intervención de Grecia se hizo una ley que obligaba a declarar "todos" los activos que se poseyera, incluidas las joyas y metales preciosos.

Esto estaría relacionado con el conocimiento del patrimonio completo de todos los ciudadanos, lo cual afectaría al impuesto de patrimonio, a las pensiones (complementos de mínimos), ayudas a mayores de 55, a parados, ayudas sociales, testamentos, etc... ( A partir de cierto patrimonio se niegan las ayudas).

Entiendo que lo que no se declarase tras la ley, pasaría a considerarse directamente dinero negro.

p.d. : la onza de oro se llegó a pagar en el mercado negro a 1700 euros.

Comento esto porque lo considero más probable que cualquier otro evento.


----------



## quaver (14 Feb 2019)

Perdón por el offtopic:



Kovaliov dijo:


> Lo puse en oscuro a ver si me acostumbro



¿Dónde está la opción esa de oscuro?


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Feb 2019)

quaver dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic:
> 
> 
> ¿Dónde está la opción esa de oscuro?



Una opcion que hay en ajustes del perfil, es lo mismo pero con el fondo negro en vez de blanco.


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Feb 2019)

quaver dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic:
> 
> 
> ¿Dónde está la opción esa de oscuro?



Está en preferencias


----------



## quaver (14 Feb 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Está en preferencias



Gracias, lo he encontrado.
La verdad es que no mejora mucho :-(


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Feb 2019)

quaver dijo:


> Gracias, lo he encontrado.
> La verdad es que no mejora mucho :-(



Cierto, no sé qué ventaja tiene estar leyendo sobre papel carbón


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches, Chivo expiatorio: ¡Joder! con tu nick... Eso SÍ que es tener claro el ser "carne de cañón" dentro el Madmaxismo. Ahora fuera de bromas, te diré que como en todo habrá que ver qué entiendes tú por Madmaxismo...

Te lo digo porque yo puedo hablar desde la experiencia, ya que viví una de ese tipo hace años... Y también te diré que si tienes "medios" -NO tiene porqué ser sólo Oro- se suele salir o prolongar la supervivencia.

Además, parece que algunos -y NO digo que sea tu caso- ven el Madmaxismo como algo muy parecido a lo que suelen ofrecer determinados filmes y que, realmente, son meras "caricaturas" y más propias de la Ciencia Ficción.

Chivo expiatorio, Madmaxismo existe de distintos tipos y lo puedes tener tan cerca como en algún vecino... Simplemente, que se las vea y desee para poder pagar algo tan básico como alimentos, agua, energía, etc. Y así hay algunos millones de españoles...

Y si subimos unos "escalones" nos encontramos con los escenarios que yo califico como más propiamente Madmaxistas: el bélico y los desastres naturales... Éstos dos como te pillen en "primera línea" vas "apañado" y lo de menos será lo que tengas porque, posiblemente, lo perderás casi todo... incluída la vida. Ahora bien, si te pilla bastante más alejado, ya lo creo que el Oro (entre otras muchas más cosas) te puede servir y MUCHO. NO me hace falta poner ejemplos porque de ellos hay la "releche" a nivel histórico y... contemporáneo para no irse demasiado "lejos"...

Lo que tú planteas sería algo muy parecido a un mundo donde Orwell ya hubiera "triunfado" a nivel mundial y eso es algo que queda bastante lejos si estamos actualizados en cuanto a la realidad geopolítica que se está viviendo... Efectivamente, han existido Confiscaciones del Oro a lo largo de la Historia y también sabemos que NO surtieron efecto más que en el "vulgo". Aquellos que tuvieron una mínima cultura económico-financiera, aparte de histórica, supieron eludir fácilmente las trabas que les impuso el Sistema. Y NO hace falta que me refiera sólo al Oro... ¿Te recuerda algo la "Ley Seca"? ¿Impidió que se vendiera alcohol? Pues, ya ves que "salidas" SIEMPRE las ha habido, aunque se haya tenido que vulnerar la "legalidad".

En fin, Chivo expiatorio, todos debemos movernos en función de nuestros conocimientos, experiencias, etc. y con ello te estoy diciendo que tú hagas caso a tus "percepciones"... Pero, por el contrario, muchos "metaleros" de los que andamos por aquí tenemos una opinión diferente y "trabajamos" en base a ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (14 Feb 2019)

felino66 dijo:


> No hace falta llegar al madmax ni que prohíban su compraventa; el estado solo tiene que aumentar su cuota sobre las plusvalías (y/o gravar su venta si así lo desean) para cobrar más impuestos, al fin y al cabo lo que quieren es nuestro dinero.
> 
> Y eso parece que ya se ha hecho en la ue.
> 
> ...



El Estado por ejemplo ya se encarga de encarecer los precios de la plata mediante el IVA, ergo, no le hace falta prohibir como tu dices, hay otras alternativas, que ya de por sí, es una amenaza contra los que saben que se va acontecer, es decir, el fin del papel. Y probablemente, mis metales los tenga que declarar via hacíenda porque los tengo en Degussa, con lo cuál, nunca compro en tarjeta y si lo hago, lo hago a través de un tercero ya que no quiero que vean mis acciones, lo digo porque el Estado, últimamente me da muy mal rollo. 

Y no, no tengo oro, sólo plata, es lo único que me puedo permitir siendo honestos, me podría permitir una moneda de oro cada dos meses, pero prefiero comprar plata, pienso que estará a la altura algún día de los que hoy día están en lo más alto de los índices bursátiles. 

Tampoco compro plata por si va haber un madmax, lo hago para valor refugio, no tiene porque ser explícitamente porque haya un caos a nivel económico.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2019)

Todos estamos al orden del día en cuanto a "conceptos" como la Desigualdad, el "libre comercio", etc., etc. Y, la verdad, es que uno lee lo enlazado y se le pone la cara "agria", de "mala leche"...

Trillion-dollar-valued Amazon pays $0 in income taxes for 2018, gets multi-million refund

En fin, que el "pelo de panocha" se ha lucido con su reforma fiscal. NO tardará en ver sus efectos perniciosos... Y los estadounidenses se van a volver locos palmeando con las orejas... Por supuesto, que previamente lo habrán hecho los "inversores". Esos que están obviando la realidad económica y engordando a la BESTIA que acabará engulléndolos... Por cierto, NI PUTA PENA me van a dar.

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Feb 2019)

He estado mirando el precio en varias tiendas de la onza de oro más barata que tenían, simplemente de cara a inversión.

No he contado gastos de envío.

El resultado es el siguiente:

Andorrano, 1 onza krugerrand de años variados *1197.04*

Coininvest 1 onza maple leaf o britania *1196.31*

Degussa 1 onza australian nugget *1217.80

*En Degussa también venden 100 coronas austriacas por *1190.90 *pero no sé si son comparables en peso y pureza a las otras monedas expuestas

Oro express 1 onza american eagle, maple leaf, filarmonica o krugerrand *1233*

Dracma metales 1 onza canguro de oro *1220.32*

Viendo los precios y siendo de Barcelona, creo que la opción mejor es Andorrano, pero si alguien conoce de otra mejor que no dude en indicarlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Jake el perro: Ahora mismo tampoco hay mucha diferencia en los precios, así que si tienes que comprar hazlo donde te veas más cómodo y seguro. En lo personal, paso de esa tienda que citas y se debe a una mala experiencia personal, así que lo de "prestigiosa"... pues para mí NO. Y, como en todo, serán muchas las personas que les habrá ido bien ahí. Total, comprar 1 Oz. de Oro tampoco debería suponer mayor problema, eso SÍ conociendo un poco la moneda que vayas a comprar.

Ahora mismo, Jake el perro, el Oro está "caro" si lo miramos en Euros, dada la fortaleza del USD. Perooooo, si el Oro sigue subiendo y el par EUR/USD se aprecia nos vamos a quedar más o menos igual... Yo soy de la opinión, ya expresada en anteriores ocasiones, de que se debe comprar cuando uno dispone de un "excedente" o quiere destinar "x" dinero a esta partida y SÍ, se puede intentar "optimizar" el precio de entrada, pero tampoco va de unos Euros más arriba o más abajo. Eso SÍ, se ha de intentar evitar los "picos" y en el Oro podría producirse en un espacio de tiempo no demasiado lejano... Los movimientos en los MPs, tanto al alza como a la baja, suelen ser muy sorpresivos y rápidos.

Y aprovecho para dejar un buen artículo de Nomi Prins... He de deciros que se trata de alguien muy prestigiosa en Wall Street y temida por la clase dirigente, tanto política como financiera, de los Estados Unidos. Tiene un historial francamente impresionante...

Get Used to the “Powell Put” - Daily Reckoning

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (15 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Jake el perro: Ahora mismo tampoco hay mucha diferencia en los precios, así que si tienes que comprar hazlo donde te veas más cómodo y seguro. En lo personal, paso de esa tienda que citas y se debe a una mala experiencia personal, así que lo de "prestigiosa"... pues para mí NO. Y, como en todo, serán muchas las personas que les habrá ido bien ahí. Total, comprar 1 Oz. de Oro tampoco debería suponer mayor problema, eso SÍ conociendo un poco la moneda que vayas a comprar.
> 
> ...



Yo hace unos meses estuve mirando los precios para pillar un par de onzas, y estaban por debajo de 1.100 € la más barata. No me decidí entonces y ahora rondan los 1.200 €, es decir, 100 € más cara cada onza. Lo que me pide el cuerpo es esperar a que baje, o posiblemente se dispare y sobrepase los 2.000 € y entonces me vuelva a arrepentir de no haber comprado ahora. 
Aquí en el foro comenté mi inquietud y se me criticó por querer intentar comprar cuando está bajo, entonces mi pregunta es por qué la gente intenta comprar lo más cercano al spot, es más, por qué no se compran fracciones de onza (1/10 por ejemplo), aunque su premium sea mayor si en realidad no importa a qué precio compres?
No lo entiendo, o más bien, lo entiendo a medias.


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Feb 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> He estado mirando el precio en varias tiendas de la onza de oro más barata que tenían, simplemente de cara a inversión.
> 
> No he contado gastos de envío.
> 
> ...



Es que estás comparando diferentes monedas en diferentes sitios y por lo tanto no creo que sea muy objetivo. Por ejemplo, la moneda más barata es con el andorrano, pero es que el kruger es de las más comunes y con menos sobrespot, sin embargo, la canguro es de las que tiene más sobrespot, por lo tanto viendo los precios que has puesto, yo compraría la canguro porque seguramente con el andorrano sería mucho más cara, por el contrario, el kruger casi seguro que de tenerlo en las otras tiendas sería más barato que en el andorrano.
Esto suponiendo que el estado de las monedas y los gastos de envío son iguales en todas las tiendas.
Tendrías me mirar la misma moneda en diferentes sitios (a veces incluso el año porque puede haber años mas caros otros)
En fin, yo como Fernando, si se tiene un excedente y se puede, que más da unos euros más o menos (dentro de lo razonable claro)


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2019)

Hola, pintxen: NO creo que se te criticará por aquí si deseabas comprar más "barato" el Oro, a fin de cuentas eso es lo que todos pretendemos o cuanto menos "optimizar" la entrada. Mira, pintxen, me voy a reiterar una vez más: me interesa el "producto", tengo la "pasta" y parece un "buen momento", pues NO me hace falta NADA más... Lo compro y punto.

Evidentemente, puedes esperar a que baje el Oro y, a lo mejor, hasta lo hace, pero NO esperes una gran caída, ni muchísimo menos... Hace ya bastante tiempo que dijimos por este hilo que la tendencia era claramente ALCISTA, lo que NO quita para que pueda corregir e incluso unos buenos Euros más, pero los entornos de los $1050 creo que tardarán en volverse a ver...

Por si te sirve de algo, yo dejaré de estar interesado en el Oro en el momento en que se aproxime a los $1400, aún a sabiendas de que podría tener un gran recorrido por delante, pero suelo ser muy disciplinado en lo que se refiere a gestionar mi Patrimonio y, por consiguiente, marco muy bien los niveles de aquello que pueda interesarme.

Comprar fracciones de Onza es una opción, algo más cara, pero una opción más. Creo que cada cual debe ajustarse a su "presupuesto" y actuar en consecuencia. 

Y el Oro, pintxen, puede estar caro o muy barato dependiendo de algo que se llama Subjetividad y los "razonamientos" que apoyen a la misma.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Feb 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo hace unos meses estuve mirando los precios para pillar un par de onzas, y estaban por debajo de 1.100 € la más barata. No me decidí entonces y ahora rondan los 1.200 €, es decir, 100 € más cara cada onza. Lo que me pide el cuerpo es esperar a que baje, o posiblemente se dispare y sobrepase los 2.000 € y entonces me vuelva a arrepentir de no haber comprado ahora.
> Aquí en el foro comenté mi inquietud y se me criticó por querer intentar comprar cuando está bajo, entonces mi pregunta es por qué la gente intenta comprar lo más cercano al spot, es más, por qué no se compran fracciones de onza (1/10 por ejemplo), aunque su premium sea mayor si en realidad no importa a qué precio compres?
> No lo entiendo, o más bien, lo entiendo a medias.



Por partes, primero debes aclarar cual es tu motivo para comprar MP's, si tu caso es para preservar el valor de tus ahorros, entonces cualquier momento es bueno para comprar (exceptuando esos picos ilógicos especulativos). Si lo que quieres es especular (tema retornos altos), los MP's físicos con el spread que tienen son ruinosos, lo mejor será buscar o el oro papel o algo que fluctue mucho (y con mayor riesgo).
En segundo lugar la cantidad que vas a hacer en cada compra, si es una cantidad considerable (de esas de varios miles o decenas de miles), pues está claro que tienes que buscar el precio más cercano al spot, por la sencilla razón de que puedes obtener más MP's por el mismo Fiat.
Si haces compras periódicas con cantidades modestas (que creo que es la mayoría de los casos) pues da un poco igual y te centras más en la confianza y en la seriedad que en el precio (no obstante, habrá sitios con sobreprecios tan altos que lo más sensato es no comprar ahí). Así que lo mejor es que te aclares con tus espectativas, debes tener asumido que millonario no te volverás con los MP's, pero si podrás comprar las cosas que puedes comprar ahora, es decir, tu poder adquisitivo se mantendrá


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Feb 2019)

#Fernando, pero también aunque los MP's bajen según su cotización, se puede dar el caso de que en físico no lo haga e incluso haga lo contrario, si mal no recuerdo, algo similar sucedió recientemente en China y en La India no?


----------



## Bohemian (15 Feb 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> He estado mirando el precio en varias tiendas de la onza de oro más barata que tenían, simplemente de cara a inversión.
> 
> No he contado gastos de envío.
> 
> ...



A veces me dejo caer por Colecciones Omnia (situado en el Call), pues siempre hay algo jugoso que puedas sacar de esa tienda, a no ser que sepas regatear, la cuál cosa me ocurrió a mi al principio ya que no sabía que cabia la posibilidad de poder regatear con el dueño del establecimiento para rebajar un precio de una moneda de plata, en mi caso, la Krugerrand. Lo que no sé si hace precio cuando te quieres llevar un buen puñado de monedas de 1oz de plata, ahí ya no entro, mi compra es de 5-10 monedas mensuales, aunque no sé si ahorrar a partir de ahora para conseguir una de oro para dentro de unos meses, tampoco quiero desprenderme de mi "baúl" de monedas de plata.


----------



## Bohemian (15 Feb 2019)

¿Sabes si hay algún seguro por si se pierden las monedas? Es que no sé si fue un forero de aquí que tuvo problemas con el envío de esa página precisamente.

PD: Si el oro se transforma y la plata se desperdicia, podremos ver que la plata llegue a estar por lo menos por la mitad del precio del oro? Diría que a medio largo plazo si. Y por cierto, ya puestos, alguien compra lingotes? No sé si Fernando era de los pocos que compraba lingotes, aunque no soy muy asiduo a su compra, pero estoy pensando en que para marzo pueden caer unos 2 depende del tamaño.


----------



## plastic_age (15 Feb 2019)

¿Qué pensáis de la compra de oro por los bancos centrales?


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (15 Feb 2019)

Yo creo que veis demasiado clara la idoneidad de las monedas respecto de los lingotes. Si los lingotes son muy pequeños, 20 gr. o menos, el riesgo de falsificación puede ser el mismo que el de las monedas. La "tungstenización" por el grosor que tienen, es como en una moneda. Y lo de las imágenes... pues se ha hecho con lingotes pamp de este tipo:
Pamp Suisse, lingote de oro rectangular NEW Fortuna - 2,5 g - Catawiki. Así que supongo que con las monedas puede ser parecido.
Que se dice que las monedas son muy difíciles de falsificar, pero también se hace.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Feb 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Por partes, primero debes aclarar cual es tu motivo para comprar MP's, si tu caso es para preservar el valor de tus ahorros, entonces cualquier momento es bueno para comprar (exceptuando esos picos ilógicos especulativos). Si lo que quieres es especular (tema retornos altos), los MP's físicos con el spread que tienen son ruinosos, lo mejor será buscar o el oro papel o algo que fluctue mucho (y con mayor riesgo).
> En segundo lugar la cantidad que vas a hacer en cada compra, si es una cantidad considerable (de esas de varios miles o decenas de miles), pues está claro que tienes que buscar el precio más cercano al spot, por la sencilla razón de que puedes obtener más MP's por el mismo Fiat.
> Si haces compras periódicas con cantidades modestas (que creo que es la mayoría de los casos) pues da un poco igual y te centras más en la confianza y en la seriedad que en el precio (no obstante, habrá sitios con sobreprecios tan altos que lo más sensato es no comprar ahí). Así que lo mejor es que te aclares con tus espectativas, debes tener asumido que millonario no te volverás con los MP's, pero si podrás comprar las cosas que puedes comprar ahora, es decir, tu poder adquisitivo se mantendrá



Dime a mi lo del riesgo que, de las cien mineras que sigo se me ocurrió comprar el miércoles New gold. 

Este juego es para hombres curtidos, como el varón dandy de antes del feminismo. 

Si fuera la primera vez...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Unas breves respuestas ya que ando muy justo de tiempo.

# Refinanciado: La cotización del Oro, y también de la Plata, pueden decir "misa" y mandar las "circunstancias" en un determinado territorio, país, etc. Lo digo porque es habitual observar el desacople cuando hay "problemas"... Se vió recientemente en Turquía y antes en otros países, como por ejemplo la India.

# plastic_age: Cuando los Bancos Centrales están comprando Oro FÍSICO es porque quieren tener en sus reservas un activo SÓLIDO y reconocido por todo el mundo. Y eso se hace casi SIEMPRE cuando priman las medidas PREVENTIVAS...

# Bohemian: Es sabido en este hilo que NO soy partidario de los lingotes y SÍ de las monedas, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata. Obviamente, tengo algunos, aunque muy pocos, la verdad. 

# Chivo expiatorio: A día de hoy todavía tengo que encontrar una moneda de Oro que contenga tungsteno... Aunque, hoy en día, hay que andarse con mucho cuidado... Desde luego, de los lingotes me mantendría alejado y más si se es neófito en esta materia.

Saludos.


----------



## paco908 (15 Feb 2019)

Buenas noches. Como siempre estoy leyendo el hilo y aprendiendo.
Se ha comentado la compra de monedas gradadas, rápido voy a starpage y miro a ver que és (primera vez que oigo gradada) y sólo muestra resultados sobre monedas grabadas.
¿Alguien puede explicar que son monedas gradadas?.
Muchas gracias a todos los que colaboráis en este magnífico hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: También en O.K. Corral cayeron hombres "curtidos"...
Suerte y Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Feb 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Es que estás comparando diferentes monedas en diferentes sitios y por lo tanto no creo que sea muy objetivo. Por ejemplo, *la moneda más barata es con el andorrano,* pero es que el kruger es de las más comunes y con menos sobrespot, sin embargo, la canguro es de las que tiene más sobrespot, por lo tanto viendo los precios que has puesto, yo compraría la canguro porque seguramente con el andorrano sería mucho más cara, por el contrario, *el kruger casi seguro que de tenerlo en las otras tiendas sería más barato que en el andorrano.*
> Esto suponiendo que el estado de las monedas y los gastos de envío son iguales en todas las tiendas.
> Tendrías me mirar la misma moneda en diferentes sitios (a veces incluso el año porque puede haber años mas caros otros)
> En fin, yo como Fernando, si se tiene un excedente y se puede, que más da unos euros más o menos (dentro de lo razonable claro)



La moneda más barata, siendo objetivos, era en Coininvest 1 onza maple leaf o britania *1196.31*

Miré la moneda más barata en cada tienda y puse la que así lo estaba. En todas tenían krugerrand y estaban más caras que las otras.

Y coincido en que si se tiene excedente, tampoco viene de unos pocos euros, lo único que me gustó que la tienda que tengo cerca fuera de las más competitivas.


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Jake el perro: Ahora mismo tampoco hay mucha diferencia en los precios, así que si tienes que comprar hazlo donde te veas más cómodo y seguro. *En lo personal, paso de esa tienda que citas y se debe a una mala experiencia personal, así que lo de "prestigiosa"... pues para mí NO*. Y, como en todo, serán muchas las personas que les habrá ido bien ahí. Total, comprar 1 Oz. de Oro tampoco debería suponer mayor problema, eso SÍ conociendo un poco la moneda que vayas a comprar.
> 
> ...



Lamento oirte decir eso y entiendo que te refieres al Andorrano, supongo que cuando haces muchas transacciones es posible tener algún problema.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Feb 2019)

Teníamos que montar una empresa cooperativa, sin beneficios sólo juntando capitales para poder comprar metales al mejor precio directamente a mayoristas y emisores.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2019)

Hola, Jake el perro: Mira, yo vivo en la misma provincia que tú, así que en el pasado me había pasado por Cornellá... Y para mí lo más importante es la honestidad y ahí NO la encontré... Y como yo alguno más, pero NO voy a entrar en detalles, a fin de cuentas uno hace lo que quiere con sus "dineros", de manera que "migré" a tiendas alemanas o hice tratos con muchos foreros de los que andan por este foro. También tengo claro que NO voy a cambiar de opinión.

Eso NO quita para que cuando me hayan preguntado les haya indicado que existe esa tienda. Es más, el pasado año envié ahí a un señor que no quería comprar en Alemania y me comentó que le compró bastantes Onzas de Oro. Ahora de ahí a "recomendarla", va a ser que NO...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Teníamos que montar una empresa cooperativa, sin beneficios sólo juntando capitales para poder comprar metales al mejor precio directamente a mayoristas y emisores.



Es una gran idea, me apunto, pero hay que ir con mucho cuidado, estos asuntos se pueden ir al garete muy fácilmente.

Respecto al Andorrano, en su día hice varias compras en mano y el trato no fue muy agradable (incluso un poco chulesco), supongo que no había mucha confianza, además de que te atiendan detrás de un cristal, primero les des el dinero, te hagan esperar un poco para traerte el material (la espera parece eterna y te pasan muchas cosas por la cabeza) y luego te lo dan a bulto y si quieres revisarlo tienes que hacerte a un lado y apenas hay sitio para ello.
También con el ebay tuve mala experiencia, gané algunas subastas y no quiso juntar el envío en uno sólo, me cobró todos independientemente, entonces le dije que quería envíos individuales, cosa que no hizo, ya que me envió todos en uno sólo (lógico) pero me cobró 4 veces.
En ese entonces creo que le fue mal en el eBay, la verdad es que tuvo pérdidas, también se sumó al bitcoin (aceptaba pagos y los comerciaba) y con una fluctuación muy fuerte creo que fue la guinda para dejar esos temas. Justo estaba abriendo la tienda de ben.
En general su genero correcto y el precio asequible, no me importaría volver a comprar dado el caso.
Cambiando tema, mirad esta noticia, el reconocimiento facial avanza:
http://www.expansion.com/catalunya/2019/02/14/5c65928


----------



## timi (16 Feb 2019)

Como estamos , aquí de nuevo , estrenando foro ,, no me termina de gustar , pero es lo que tenemos , es quistión de acostumbrarse.
El tema del andorrano , no he comprado nunca , básicamente por el tema de que al ser tienda española , informa del color de los pantalones que llevas el día que compras ,,,, prefiero tienda alemana , que lo tienen mas jodido para recibir información. Naturalmente , guardando facturas para el futuro.
También he comprado a un buen forero , que no suele pasarse por aquí , pero seguro que nos lee .
Bueno , parece que termino la fase correctora y la próxima semana se puede animar un poco el tema ,,,
Que paso con la minera NGD? , leo algo de perdidas de 1000 millones ,, pero también dicen que serian inversiones para futuro.
dejo esto
Russians Told To "Prepare For Worst Outcome" As US Prepares New Sanctions
buen fin de semana


----------



## L'omertá (16 Feb 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Es una gran idea, me apunto, pero hay que ir con mucho cuidado, estos asuntos se pueden ir al garete muy fácilmente.



Esto si quisiéramos llevarlo a cabo no se puede tratar por el foro. Tendríamos que abrir un chat en wsap o telegram, hacer un fondo para asesorarnos legalmente y después ya constituir la empresa (o sociedad, cooperativa...) y los estatutos.


----------



## timi (16 Feb 2019)

estoy mirando , y todos somos madmaxistas


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2019)

Es la señal amigo, ahora sólo toca esperar a octubre 
El nombre podría ser "COMATOSOS" Cooperativa Madmaxista Trapicheando Oro Silver y Objetos de Supervivencia


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2019)

Timi, como no lo hagamos en mano, mucho me temo que no se puede hacer nada para proteger nuestra privacidad.
No son pocas las veces en que me salta un mensaje del banco pidiendo que aclare la procedencia de mis ingresos, bajo amenaza de bloquearme las cuentas y tarjetas.
La 1.ª vez estuve muy cabreado, creo que escribí un post sobre ello, pero es que Ssalta automáticamente cuando detecta un ingreso no habitual, la última es para descojonarse, resulta que hice una compra por PayPal y me hicieron una devolución de parte de la misma, fueron cerca de 10USD (en euros no llegaba a 8), ese saldo no había manera que se utilizara con posteriores compras (supongo que al ser USD PayPal no los utilizaba); pues al final tuve que transferirlos a mi cuenta, al poco de tenerlos ahí, me enviaron mensaje al móvil, email y en la misma cuenta para que aclarara como obtenía mis ingresos.
Por eso en parte insisto que vayáis con el numismatico más cercano para hacer tratos más "personales" y "entrañables" como los hacían los abuelos...


----------



## timi (16 Feb 2019)

Sin quitarte razón , de momento lo que me preocuparía es que me pidieran información de en que gasto mi dinero , o que me pidieran información de a quien compro y que compro ,,, los ingresos míos los tiene cotejados por varios sitios y sin posibilidad de fraude o escapatoria alguna ,,, 
Los bancos españoles , todos me han pedido información de mis ingresos ,,, el n26 nunca me ha pedido nada ,,, de momento.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> La moneda más barata, siendo objetivos, era en Coininvest 1 onza maple leaf o britania *1196.31*
> 
> Mire la moneda más barata en cada tienda y puse la que así lo estaba. En todas tenían krugerrand y estaban más caras que las otras.
> 
> Y coincido en que si se tiene excedente, tampoco viene de unos pocos euros, lo único que me gustó que la tienda que tengo cerca fuera de las más competitivas.



La verdad es que no vi tus links, te respondí sobre lo que escribiste en tu post, por ahora estoy algo seco de dinero para MP's (cosas de la cuesta de enero y el buen funcionamiento de la economía según el doctor falconeti) y no quiero mirar nada, si me pongo a ver MP's me va a dar algo y acabaré intentando vender alguna cosa para comprar (no puedo controlar mi adicción,  )


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Dime a mi lo del riesgo que, de las cien mineras que sigo se me ocurrió comprar el miércoles New gold.
> 
> Este juego es para hombres curtidos, como el varón dandy de antes del feminismo.
> 
> Si fuera la primera vez...



A pesar de que varias veces han comentado sobre las mineras yo no me atrevo, el famoso: *"¡Nacionalícese!"* ha quedado muy grabado en mi memoria, en mi mal pensar creo que si los MP's vuelven a tener mayor relevancia, las mineras serán de las primeras cosas que les echen mano y, aunque tengas una acción de mucho valor, te podrán pagar lo que quieran por ella (ya sabemos como se las gastan cuando hace falta)


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2019)

Hola, L' Omertá: En su momento, aunque poca gente se enteró, se montó un grupo como el que propones, pero al poco tiempo me salí, ya que los chats NO son lo mío... Al principio, hubo "movimiento", pero después fue decayendo, así que aunque la propuesta que haces es interesante es muy difícil que prosperase. Los "metaleros" somos muy pocos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2019)

Hola, timi: Tengo los resultados de New Gold Inc. (NGD) y aún NO he tenido tiempo de analizarlos. Hace pocas semanas, tuve una consulta en mi Blog de Rankia sobre esta minera y recomendé su venta, lo que le reportó un buen beneficio al forero (creo que alrededor del 30%). Bien, ha caído a la zona que dí como "buena" para una posible entrada. Ahora mismo, entiendo que hay que analizar bien los resultados y decidir en consecuencia, pero los $0,757 "invitarían" a probar Suerte. No deja de ser un "chicharro" entre las mineras de MPs.

De todas formas, me he fijado en el informe de sus resultados que la liquidez disponible de la Compañía es de $392,9 millones... Y eso le asegura la implementación del plan operativo para el año 2019. Ahora "sólo" falta que la cotización de los MPs le "ayude"...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Feb 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Timi, como no lo hagamos en mano, mucho me temo que no se puede hacer nada para proteger nuestra privacidad.
> No son pocas las veces en que me salta un mensaje del banco pidiendo que aclare la procedencia de mis ingresos, bajo amenaza de bloquearme las cuentas y tarjetas.
> La 1.ª vez estuve muy cabreado, creo que escribí un post sobre ello, pero es que Ssalta automáticamente cuando detecta un ingreso no habitual, la última es para descojonarse, resulta que hice una compra por PayPal y me hicieron una devolución de parte de la misma, fueron cerca de 10USD (en euros no llegaba a 8), ese saldo no había manera que se utilizara con posteriores compras (supongo que al ser USD PayPal no los utilizaba); pues al final tuve que transferirlos a mi cuenta, al poco de tenerlos ahí, me enviaron mensaje al móvil, email y en la misma cuenta para que aclarara como obtenía mis ingresos.
> Por eso en parte insisto que vayáis con el numismatico más cercano para hacer tratos más "personales" y "entrañables" como los hacían los abuelos...



No se que bancos teneis pero yo utilizo dos y jamas me han dado problemas, todos los meses me hacen alguna transferencia de algo y nunca me pidieron esplicaciones de nada, me gustaria haber cambiado de banco por otro tipo de temas pero cuando os leo este tipo de cosas y veo que los mios no me dan problemas de este tipo al final digo vamos a dejar esto como esta.

Lo que si me piden esplicaciones es cuando saco el dinero..... en una de las veces se pusieron pesados, hay que especificar para que lo sacas por que asi nos lo ordenan cuando son cantidades..... era una mierda no llegaba a los 4000 euros, al final me toco los huevos y le dije mira es para gastarmelo en putas esta noche, desde ese dia ya no se que pondran pero no me preguntan.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Feb 2019)

timi dijo:


> Sin quitarte razón , de momento lo que me preocuparía es que me pidieran información de en que gasto mi dinero , o que me pidieran información de a quien compro y que compro ,,, los ingresos míos los tiene cotejados por varios sitios y sin posibilidad de fraude o escapatoria alguna ,,,
> Los bancos españoles , todos me han pedido información de mis ingresos ,,, el n26 nunca me ha pedido nada ,,, de momento.



Banco sabadell, Caja sur, caja rural, nunca me pidieron saber de donde procedian mis ingresos.


----------



## timi (16 Feb 2019)

pues en mi caso , con amenaza de que si no informaba , me bloqueaban cuentas y tarjetas ,,, puntualizo que todos los ingresos son con nomina.
aparte de chorra test que el cajero me exigió cumplimentar con preguntas tipo,,,,
tienes dinero en el extranjero? ,,, respuesta , a ti que te importa.
cuanto ingresas al año? ,,, suma tu los importes que te salen en la cuenta y te respondes tu mismo,,,,


----------



## crufel (16 Feb 2019)

Para los madmaxistas, aquí un artículo de una web de Preparacionismo sobre bienes de intercambio en caso de fin de la civilización. Oro y latunes, incluidos: Bienes para intercambiar en situaciones de supervivencia , preparacionismo o catástrofe


----------



## Eyman (16 Feb 2019)

Me ha llegado mi pedido de monedas de plata de goldsilver.be, ha tardado como una semana y está todo correcto.

Antes sólo había comprado en investcoin pero los precios de los belgas eran sensiblemente menores así que probé.


----------



## timi (17 Feb 2019)

buenos días , dejo esto

Citi May Liquidate Over $1 Billion In Venezuela Gold Within Weeks

comentan de la posibilidad de vender el oro de Venezuela en breve y provocar una caída importante al oro ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Francamente, me parece una tontería lo que se comenta en el artículo que enlazas. De hecho, Venezuela ya lleva tiempo vendiendo Oro FÍSICO y son conocidas las operaciones realizadas...

El Oro puede que llegue a probar la zona comprendida entre los $1360 y los $1370 para, posteriormente, iniciar un proceso correctivo de cierta entidad. Eso sería lo más factible si las Bolsas estadounidenses continúan con su progresión alcista. Y el Oro si llega a los niveles que indico es posible que precisará de un "tiempo" para intentar superar la fuerte resistencia que hay un poco por encima de los $1400...

Si lo deseáis podéis pasaros por mi Blog de Rankia y donde he editado un buen artículo que va en esa línea...

Y NO lo he puesto por aquí, entre otras cosas, porque noto una fuerte debilidad en el hilo desde que el "cerebro" (¿?) que lleva esta web decidió cambiar el "formato" y me imagino que debe estar sucediendo lo mismo en el resto del foro... En Rankia también les ha dado por hacer unos "cambios" que entiendo son innecesarios, pero bueno allá ambos con sus "tonterías".

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (17 Feb 2019)

Hola Fernando comparto contigo lo de la corrección, que profundidad nadie lo sabe,. Mi opinión es que ha de corregir para que puedan acumular, por lo que entiendo que podría ser importante, no pongo mínimo por que nadie lo sabe solo ellos. Si hubiera corrección lo que mas se ha de vigilar es quien pilla ese oro, pues nos daría pistas. Yo lo pienso ante la crisis que "prevén que habrá", si suben tipos por que los suban y si siguen imprimiendo papel por deuda y cualquier chispa prende fuego y no creo que Europa/usa estén preparadas para ninguno de los dos escenarios(Me gustaría pensar que podría ser para el zarpazo definitivo por el lado asiático para poner el patrón oro) pero que mal estamos fijo y peor seguro. No por los ciudadanos de a pie (por mucho que nos dijeran y nos digan es que os habéis endeudado mucho) y la crisis es culpa vuestra (nunca suya), si no por la incompetencia/avaricia tanto de BCE/FED, gobiernos en general y poder económico a la sombra por no perder sus status.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2019)

Hola, angel220: En líneas generales comparto tu comentario, aunque matizaría lo siguiente:

- En principio, la corrección debería respetar la media de 200 sesiones y que anda alrededor de los $1251... Como SIEMPRE suele suceder, NO sería "extraño" que vulnerase ese nivel en primera instancia con el fin de hacer saltar los stops, pero entiendo que lo recuperaría fácilmente. Si fuera algo más "serio" ya tendríamos tiempo de tratarlo... ahora son niveles bastante lejanos y, además, el Oro está en pleno proceso alcista, por tanto nos queda esperar y Ojalá corrija para aquellos que queremos comprar más barato el metal precioso.

- Ahora mismo NO contemplo ninguna subida de tipos, ni en la Eurozona ni en los Estados Unidos... Más adelante, ya se verá...

- NO esperes "milagros" por parte de China y sus "aliados"... NO tienen el suficiente Oro FÍSICO como para poder imponerse al Petrodólar, al Banco de Pagos Internacionales, a la FED, al FMI, el BM y a la PUTA MADRE que parió a todos ellos... TODO este "Dominó" caerá por su propio peso, es decir cuando su MEDIOCRE e INTERESADA gestión haga que sus estructuras más que CARCOMIDAS se vengan abajo.

Además, angel220, NO olvides que China forma PARTE del problema... Su Economía y Finanzas van a ser uno de los detonantes de lo que está por llegar...

- Una Sociedad excesivamente CONSUMISTA es la responsable muchas veces de que las Crisis económico-financieras se ceben en aquellos que han tirado en exceso de la "manga"... Te lo digo porque se observan los mismos "excesos" que se dieron en el 2008... Yo, con el tiempo, me he hecho bastante "inmune" a lo que sucede alrededor mío. Con ver lo que se vota y las "propuestas" que hay, más ganas me entran de "pirarme" del país cuando me jubile.

Gracias por participar y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## timi (17 Feb 2019)

buenas noches contertulios
Fernando , y la plata , como crees que actuará ? , en las mismas proporciones que el oro o se desacoplará un poco para reducir la proporción oro/plata ?
en las mismas proporciones seria una subida llegando a 16,5 para luego corregir.


dejo esto

Greyerz - Western Gold Maginot Line To Fall In 2019 Triggering Panic, Plus One Of The Most Shocking Stories You Will Ever Read - King World News


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2019)

Hola. timi: Si el Oro testea la zona comentada, la Plata es muy posible que tras dejar los $16,122 se moviera en una zona comprendida entre los $16,452 y los $17,147... En cualquier caso, yo sigo comprando Plata FÍSICA y este mes he hecho algunas pequeñas compras, especialmente en lo que me dedico más ahora, es decir el Premium... Ya sabes que por aquello del "Coleccionismo".

Sin embargo, hemos de tener en cuenta que los MPs están subiendo, pero al mismo tiempo que lo hacen las Bolsas, el Petróleo, relajamiento en los Bonos... En fin, que todo parece estar "orquestado" y en contra de lo que nos están diciendo los datos macro. El final de esta "Fiesta" va a ser doloroso... NO os quepa duda.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2019)

Hola, timi: Me he leído el artículo de von Greyerz que has enlazado y éste haría bien en informarse mejor sobre el Oro de China, el Tesoro de Yamashita, el Oro de Indonesia y más cosas relacionadas con esto y acontecidas durante y tras la 2ª Guerra Mundial... Yo sigo trabajando en ello.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2019)

Si esperamos que baje el precio del oro por la saturación del mercado por parte de Venezuela, vamos aviados...pero ojalá...ojalá.

En cuanto a la progresión a corto plazo de los metales, es evidente como menciona Fernando que hay algo que no está cuadrando, ya que con tipos en subida, bolsas en subida, inflación "oficial" contenida...tengamos a los metales preciosos subiendo.

Sería como decir que se venden más paraguas en verano que en invierno...¡algo no cuadra!

Por otra parte, el tema de acumulación distribución en un activo como el oro, es muy complicado de analizar...yo siempre pienso que el oro se acumula siempre, y que no se distribuye...¡ojo! hablo de oro físico evidentemente.

Los movimientos masivos de metal, pienso que a día de hoy son muy puntuales, y lo que sale al mercado es, en prácticamente su totalidad oro papel, con esto, quiero decir que si una entidad privada (banco o fondo), pretende hacerse con toneladas de lingotes amarillos, deberá llamar directamente a las puertas de las refinerías, o mejor aún, directamente a las extractoras y comprarlo de antemano, con lo que el precio ya se verá afectado.

Dudo que una compra de toneladas se haga al nivel que nos movemos nosotros, ya que no es lo mismo para un mortal comprar 5 Kg de oro, que para uno de los grandes como JP... hacerse con 5 toneladas (que sería incluso calderilla)

Si alguien sabe de esto, son los suizos, que refinan casi el 60% de todo el oro del mundo, y ya os digo que no lo refinan para uso propio...todo el oro refinado ya ha sido comprado y vendido, ellos solo lo intermedian, funden, y le ponen el pertinente cuño...(a gusto del consumidor)

Cuando se habla de China, India, Rusia...como importadores, lo que si de verdad me interesaría saber, es quién firma los albaranes de exportación desde Suiza, y a nombre de quién van...si de gobiernos...o de entidades privadas/particulares...por que ahí si creo que habría mucha y muy buena información para todos nosotros.

Lo dicho...el oro no creo que se acumule ni distribuya como si fuera un activo común...pienso que solo se acumula (hablo siempre de grandes cantidades), y salvo las conocidas ventas entre gobiernos, el resto no se mueve (siempre me refiero a lingote grande de inversión)

Con esto, quiero pensar que no tiene por que caer el precio del oro, aun que sí es posible un estancamiento por estas cotas un tiempo a la espera de ver lo que pasa con renta variable y tipos...yo admití mi error pensando que en 2018 veríamos romper los 1450$...es posible que mis cálculos errasen por unos meses...pero bueno...me equivoque y no pronosticaré de nuevo...no es mi fuerte.

Buena semana a todos, y un saludo...por cierto, sigo sin acostumbrarme al nuevo formato...llamadme "inadaptado"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2019)

Comprariais monedas de 8 escudos en estos momentos sobre los 1000 euros ?

Hace unos dias me ofrecieron varias y no las quise, pero esque no para de subir el oro........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2019)

Hombre a esos no les iba a hacer la prueba........ a un lingote me da igual a uno de estos, un aureo romano o cualquier moneda decente no se la hago jaja.

Lo de los aureos romanos esa es otra..... el 99% falsos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Las compras de Rusia están bastante claras y el Banco Central de ese país suele publicar lo que posee cada mes. En eso son bastante "transparentes"... Respecto a China es posible que muchas compras vayan hacia empresas y particulares. Aquí su Banco Central es bastante "remolón" a la hora de decir lo que posee, pero es muy factible que tenga bastante más de lo que dice... Y en la India sabemos que casi todo se va a empresas y particulares. Curiosamente, teniendo en cuenta las importaciones de Oro que realiza el país, la India tiene poco Oro en su Banco Central.

De todas formas, creo que todos debemos desligar lo que diga el Oro "papel" del FÍSICO. A la hora de la "verdad", éste hará valer su peso... NO tengo dudas al respecto, así que aquellos que puedan que sigan acumulando. En mi caso, a partir de los $1400 ya NO compraré y a "otras" cosas...

# putabolsa: Hay muchas DIVERGENCIAS en relación al período 2007-08 que citas. Principalmente, la DEUDA y la actual NO tienen NADA que ver con aquella, ni a nivel patrio ni a nivel mundial... Esa ya de por sí es una clara DIFERENCIA y que hace mucho más peligrosa la actual situación.

Luego, hay Bolsas que SÍ andan "disparadas" como las estadounidenses, el DAX... perooooo el Ibex-35 anda en los niveles de 1998 y el Eurostoxx anda lejos de sus máximos de Mayo del 2007...

Y en el Oro, si observamos su gráfico de largo plazo, está más bien en un lateral/bajista desde Agosto del 2013... Hemos de tener en cuenta que el Oro explosionó al alza en Octubre del 2005 y que andaba por los $465... Te lo digo porque yo ya compraba Oro en los años 90, aunque ese ya se fue en su momento...

Lo que está claro -y en eso coincidimos- es que estas subidas son puramente especulativas, puesto que la Economía NO está acompañando, ni muchísimo menos y aquí también hay una notable diferencia con respecto a aquella época. Hoy, a diferencia de entonces, sabemos DÓNDE y CÓMO se están "alimentando" las Burbujas.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (18 Feb 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Comprariais monedas de 8 escudos en estos momentos sobre los 1000 euros ?
> 
> Hace unos dias me ofrecieron varias y no las quise, pero esque no para de subir el oro........



Yo sólo compraría moneda histórica de oro a través de subastas o tiendas especializadas de renombre.
Por varias razones:
1- el estado de conservación prima muchísimo. De una MBC+ a una EBC+ podemos hablar del TRIPLE de precio de venta en una misma moneda de rey, año y ceca.
2- hay mucha falsificación que a ojos no avezados se puede colar. Como consejo básico aquí mirar el CANTO. Todos los cantos de los escudos tienen un dibujillo particular. Es la parte menos trabajada de la moneda por parte de los falsificadores. Y eso es extensivo a todas las monedas históricas (columnarios, duros de plata del centenario...)
3- En conservaciones justitas, al estar todo más desgastado es mucho más fácil colar una falsa.
4- Las subastas dan un "certificado" con precio de salida, precio de ajudicación y estado de conservación de la moneda. para un futuro es muy útil. Prácticamente aseguran que la moneda sea buena. (ojo, las casas de subastas también se equivocan, pero desde luego no en un cara de rata de Carlos III que se vende por 4000 euros) y además el estado de conservación sirve como punto de partida para una negociación posterior en caso de venta. "MBC+?...pues que raro, Soler y Llach la califican en EBC+...." 

Ahora, si te la dejan a precio soberano....ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Feb 2019)

Buenos días,
Aunque suelo seguir a Antonio Turiel, no había leído esta entrada:
La algarada del Diésel (parte II)
Realmente es acojonante, vale la pena echarle un vistazo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2019)

Hola, muy Buenas... Parece que ya están preparándose para seguir estirando el "chiclé"...

Banca: Opciones tras el 'nuevo QE' del BCE

# casaytierras: Petróleo hay de sobra... Solamente hace falta ver lo que se lleva gastado desde que comenzó a utilizarse y sólo parece que hay una única "explicación": que su origen sea ABIÓTICO. El hecho de que se tenga que perforar a determinadas profundidades ya lo indica claramente, pero si persisten las dudas, cualquiera pueda echar un vistazo a unas fotos de la superficie de Titán...

El problema en sí NO está en su origen, sino en que su consumo masivo puede llegar a provocar un auténtico "cuello de botella"... Y, lógicamente, ello podría provocar una fuerte elevación de su precio.

Desde SIEMPRE, NUNCA ha interesado explicar la realidad a la gente y es mejor para el Sistema que ésta crezca en la mayor inopia...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (18 Feb 2019)

Entiendo que si el origen del petróleo es abiotico, el problema es mayor que se si es biológico pues llevaría mucho más tiempo formándose y por tanto sería más difícil de regenerar


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Feb 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se que bancos teneis pero yo utilizo dos y jamas me han dado problemas, todos los meses me hacen alguna transferencia de algo y nunca me pidieron esplicaciones de nada, me gustaria haber cambiado de banco por otro tipo de temas pero cuando os leo este tipo de cosas y veo que los mios no me dan problemas de este tipo al final digo vamos a dejar esto como esta.
> 
> Lo que si me piden esplicaciones es cuando saco el dinero..... en una de las veces se pusieron pesados, hay que especificar para que lo sacas por que asi nos lo ordenan cuando son cantidades..... era una mierda no llegaba a los 4000 euros, al final me toco los huevos y le dije mira es para gastarmelo en putas esta noche, desde ese dia ya no se que pondran pero no me preguntan.



Toda va bien hasta que no...
No había tenido problemas con el banco hasta que recibes transferencias superando importes que ellos consideran normales .
Todos los meses realizaba una transferencia por importes entre 1k y 2k desde otro banco de España donde el titular es el mismo, hubo un par de meses en que superé por mucho esa cantidad (creo en igual pasamos los 10k), pues ahí comenzó todo, ahora en cuanto recibo alguna transferencia que no sea de la empresa que me da la nómina me salta algún mensaje (incluso una vez que me ingresaron unas dietas por transferencia distinta saltó el mensaje).
Supongo que no has tenido problemas porque sueles hacer la transferencia mes a mes y por importes inferiores a 3k por mes. Cuando quisiste hacer un movimiento de casi 4k viste como reaccionaron.
Puedes "probar" haciendo una transferencia o ingreso de más de 3k incluso siendo el titular, y veras. Después aunque te ingresen unos pocos euros ya tendrás la molestia, ojo, de momento sólo es eso: una molestia con algunas preguntas de nada, pero si ahora nos cuestionan los movimientos que hacemos con nuestro propio dinero, imagina en unos pocos años lo que podrán hacer.


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Feb 2019)

Realmente no he entrado en el tema de si el petróleo es abiótico, para mí no es relevante.
También creo que hay petróleo a patadas y difícilmente lo terminaremos.
¿Cuál es el verdadero problema? No es el dinero porque si hace falta que el barril supere los 1000usd siempre habría quien lo pueda pagar, tampoco que se encuentre en países no alineados ya que hemos visto como en un plis se alinea o lo alinean.
El problema está en que el petróleo disponible (barato, fácil de obtener y de buena calidad) se está agotando.
Imaginaros la que están montando en Venezuela ¿de verdad creéis que es por dar "democracia" al pueblo? El meterse ahora a Venezuela demuestra que están desesperados, porque aunque parece que esta tiene las mayores reservas comprobadas del mundo, su petróleo es de muy mala calidad (de lo contrario ya lo hubieran democratizado hace mucho tiempo ¿porque tomarse molestias en Oriente Medio cuando hay más y más cerca?)
No es sólo el petróleo, toda la minería se está resintiendo (incluidos los MP's), cada vez necesitas más energía, destruir y contaminar para obtener lo mismo o menos.
Cuando comenzó a explotarse el petróleo hacia falta 1 barril para obtener 100, ahora la media está entre 30 y 40 barriles para obtener 100 (en algunos casos entre 60 y 70), encima la calidad es mucho menor.
Da igual al precio que lo pongas, si necesitas 2 barriles para obtener 1 no es viable de ninguna manera.
Lo máximo que ha llegado el hombre son a 13km de profundidad, se dice que es prácticamente imposible (por cuestiones físicas) avanzar más, suponiendo que podamos llegar a 15km y que ahí haya ingente cantidad de petróleo de buena calidad ¿cuanta energía se necesita para extraerlo? ¿De dónde saldría dicha energía?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# casaytierras: Te has quedado con lo del coche eléctrico... como si la contaminación y el consumo de los vehículos fueran el "problema"... Te digo esto y te hago la siguiente pregunta: ¿Has oído para cuándo los barcos y los aviones van a ser "eléctricos"? En fin, puestos a buscar "responsables"...

Mira, casaytierras, NO soy de "Ciencias", por lo tanto trato el tema en función de lo que me han comentado especialistas y lo que he podido leer al respecto, pero ten muy presente que para los rusos, y también para los ucranianos, el Petróleo es ABIÓTICO... Y tiene su lógica: La hipótesis abiótica sugiere que una gran cantidad de hidrocarburos hallados en el Petróleo pueden ser generados por procesos abiogénicos y estos hidrocarburos pueden emigrar fuera del manto a la corteza terrestre hasta escapar a la superficie o permanecer atrapados por estratos impermeables, formando yacimientos de Petróleo.

De todas formas, te sugiero que mires unas fotos de la superficie de Titán, una de las lunas de Saturno, y observa las grandes cantidades de Petróleo que presenta en su superficie. Está claro que por Titán NO pasaron Dinosaurios, Bosques, etc. ¿O SÍ?

# Refinanciado: La respuesta dada a casaytierras me vale también para tí. Precisamente, el hecho de que la naturaleza del Petróleo fuera abiótica nos permitiría afirmar que SIEMPRE existiría. El problema REAL reside en el consumo masivo y que se llegue a un "cuello de botella", pero eso mismo acabará sucediendo con bastantes elementos de la tabla periódica...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Toda va bien hasta que no...
> No había tenido problemas con el banco hasta que recibes transferencias superando importes que ellos consideran normales .
> Todos los meses realizaba una transferencia por importes entre 1k y 2k desde otro banco de España donde el titular es el mismo, hubo un par de meses en que superé por mucho esa cantidad (creo en igual pasamos los 10k), pues ahí comenzó todo, ahora en cuanto recibo alguna transferencia que no sea de la empresa que me da la nómina me salta algún mensaje (incluso una vez que me ingresaron unas dietas por transferencia distinta saltó el mensaje).
> Supongo que no has tenido problemas porque sueles hacer la transferencia mes a mes y por importes inferiores a 3k por mes. Cuando quisiste hacer un movimiento de casi 4k viste como reaccionaron.
> Puedes "probar" haciendo una transferencia o ingreso de más de 3k incluso siendo el titular, y veras. Después aunque te ingresen unos pocos euros ya tendrás la molestia, ojo, de momento sólo es eso: una molestia con algunas preguntas de nada, pero si ahora nos cuestionan los movimientos que hacemos con nuestro propio dinero, imagina en unos pocos años lo que podrán hacer.




Depende del mes tengo transferencias gordas que superan eso, no suele ser asi pero algun mes las tengo.

Son ingresos que puedo justificar pero de momento no me han pedido nada.

Una vez fui a caso hecho a preguntarle al del banco y me dijo que no me preocupara que deberia de ver a las putas los lunes por la mañana con fajos de billetes de 50 euros o a ciertos clientes que mas o menos se sabia a que se dedicaban con importes mucho mayores, basicamente me dijo que lo mio era estiercol al lado de lo de alguna gente.

Cuando saco dinero si dan porculo.

Cuando voy yo en persona a ingresar tambien dan porculo si son mas de 1000.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2019)

Por cierto y hablando de metales.

Estoy pensando en montar una empresa de joyeria, metales y otras cosas que tengo en mente.

Idea de empresa pequeña que me quite poco tiempo, cogerla con el tema de los autonomos a 60 napos durante el primer año.

Estoy metido en unas oposiciones y aunque no me haga falta el trabajo si estoy viendo que me van a joder si ven que llevo años sin trabajar, seria tapar un hueco y ademas exponerlo de tal manera que ese tribunal me vea como un elemento potencial para ellos, se que buscan a gente con conocimientos que yo tengo, ademas es muy complicado que los encuentren, basicamente con conocimientos en numismatica, arqueologia.....

Una vez este dado de alta puedo comprar metales en refinerias, ahora mismo no me dejan, te piden esplicitamente que seas autonomo del sector.

Tendria que asesorarme bien, cosa que hare en breve sobre la posibilidad de comprar y revender con margenes enanos por ejemplo en foros como este, realmente solo querria tener movimientos y ganar lo minimo.

Desconozco si mi idea puede hacerse de forma totalmente legal, supongo que si solo quiero ganar 20 euros por onza estoy en mi derecho en el libre mercado de poder hacerlo, pero he de asesorarme bien sobre todo esto.


----------



## Eyman (18 Feb 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Aunque suelo seguir a Antonio Turiel, no había leído esta entrada:
> La algarada del Diésel (parte II)
> Realmente es acojonante, vale la pena echarle un vistazo





Cómo la caga Antonio Turiel - en este caso un colaborador - cuando mezcla ciencia con políticas y pseudopolíticas, metiendo con calzador sus ideologías.

El artículo está interesante, pero cuando empieza a desbarrar con que si ponen enchufes para coches eléctricos, los ricos tomaran los barrios del centro y habrá una lucha de clases y blah blah blah, pierde toda la credibilidad que había podido tener.



Por otra parte estoy con Refinanciado, qué más da el origen del petróleo o que haya en la luna de Saturno, lo importante es el rendimiento energético de su extracción.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: A mí SIEMPRE me ha gustado preguntarme sobre la naturaleza de las "cosas", quizás por eso mismo me gusta tanto la Historia y que tantas respuestas me ha aportado... Y voy a hacer mía una frase de Dan Brown: "La mente humana tiene un primitivo mecanismo de defensa que niega cualquier realidad que provoque un estrés excesivo al cerebro. Se le llama negación"...

Acabo de leer un artículo de Ted Butler y la Plata lo tiene realmente difícil. Me explico: al cierre de las operaciones del 15 de Enero, 4 "pollos" tenían una posición neta corta de 70.627 contratos, el equivalente a más de 350 millones de Onzas o aproximadamente el 40% de la producción minera mundial anual. Perooooo es que si a estos 4 "pollos" les sumamos otros 4, tenemos que 8 "pollos" (Comerciales) tenían unos 95.577 contratos, el equivalente a 478 millones de Onzas o aproximadamente el 60% de la producción minera anual.

Con estos datos se comprende perfectamente el porqué de la cotización actual de la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Difícil, SÍ que va a ser muy difícil que caigan las Bolsas estadounidenses con la descarada manipulación a las que están sometidas...

- La autocartera es una forma de manipular el mercado como otra cualquiera

De "Juzgado de Guardia"... Sin embargo, ya caerán... Cuestión de Paciencia.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (19 Feb 2019)

Hola a todos mi pensamiento es que estamos viendo como vigilan una la mesa que esta temblando continuamente (cada día tiemblan mas) y fichas de domino colocadas una detrás de otra que por simpatía también están temblando y el dueño de la mesa (no de las fichas)lo único que hace es parar el tembleteo de la que esta apunto de caer sin darse cuenta (eso quiero pensar) que no se da cuenta que cada vez que toca una hace mover mas las siguientes. Si el temblor de la mesa no se corrige de forma inmediata y taxativa es cuestión de tiempo que una se caiga y arrastre a otras. La pregunta es cuanto tiempo estarán temblando antes de caerse la primera y cuantas caerán después y si el dueño venderá la mesa y la comprara uno nuevo y la arreglara bien. Como bien dicen en economía lo que mas se valora es la estabilidad la cual (yo) no encuentro por ningún sitio. ( el tiempo espero de o quite razones pero que sea pronto)


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2019)

Hola, angel220: Da la sensación de que lo tienen todo controlado, pero la verdad es que si analizamos la situación, más bien está todo sujetado con "alfileres" y ya sabemos la resistencia que éstos pueden llegar a tener... Por tanto, NO es difícil prever que este año y el próximo van a resultar sumamente interesantes, aunque probablemente no muy "agradables"...

Previsiblemente, el día que caiga un activo importante se dará un "Efecto Dominó" y que cada cual aguante su vela... De todas formas, si te soy sincero, prisa no tengo ninguna, porque vete a saber cuál puede ser el "desenlace"...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (19 Feb 2019)

Sí, el trato es el esperado, el chaval la verdad que se desenvuelve bien por el tema de las monedas, parece un tío astuto pero en realidad puedes hacerle el regateo, le dije que quería la moneda del "buho", que si me la podría rebajar a euro y medio por pieza comprada, me dijo que lo veía factible, así que le hice una gran compra, en vez de ir a Andorrano Joyería que creo que es imposible regatear con ellos debido a que ya tienen un precio pactado el cuál no pueden cambiar.

La gente de Barcelona, creo que no sabe de esta tienda. Lamentablemente también me dijo lo mismo el chaval de gafas, que la página web no quería mejorarla, que prefería tener el trato de cara al cliente, no lo veo mal, pues se desperdicia la oportunidad de poder conversar acerca de posibles regateos y hacerte "amigo" de los dueños, quiénes tienen la potestad de miles de monedas de plata. Siempre hago una compra en Omnia o en Andorrano, que por cierto, tampoco se queda atrás, es un tio de puta madre.


----------



## xavik (19 Feb 2019)

Se puede demostrar que no es así.

Los contratos de futuros empiezan 18 meses antes de que se realice la entrega. Si “alguien” estuviera manipulándolos en corto, vendiéndo sin tener el oro, debería anular el corto (esa venta en el contrato de futuros) antes de que llegue el día de expiración y pasarse al siguiente futuro. Esa compra haría que la diferencia en el precio entre spot y futuro se fuera haciendo más grande conforme llega ese día.

Esto se puede ver con la “basis” del oro (Basis = (Future Bid – Spot Ask) / Spot Ask). Veamos la basis de 130 contratos de oro desde 1996:







Como se ve, conforme llega el día de expiración la basis va bajando, y esto es debido a que lo que predomina en el mercado son especuladores/traders que compraron pero que no tienen el dinero para pagar o no quieren el oro físico.


----------



## xavik (19 Feb 2019)

A lo único que realmente podríamos llamar manipulación del oro (y casi que tampoco) es el leasing de oro de los bancos centrales. En el “Washington Agreement” de 1999 los bancos centrales europeos acordaron no hacer nuevos préstamos de oro ni ventas y curiosamente empezó a despegarse el oro.



> The first version, the _Central Bank Gold Agreement (CBGA)_ was signed on 26 September 1999.[4]
> 
> In the interest of clarifying their intention with respect to their gold holdings, the undersigned institutions make the following statement:
> 
> ...



Han ido renovandolo cada 5 años. En el de 2009 curiosamente quitaron lo de no hacer nuevos préstamos. En Mayo de este año creo que toca renovarlo y es una de las noticias más importantes para el oro que llevo tiempo esperando y que puede marcar su tendencia en los próximos 5 años.

Exactamente, se deshacen del contrato porque lo compraron para especular y no para recibir el oro el día de vencimiento.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2019)

Hola, swearengen: Pues, cuando lo desees, puedes compartir tus experiencias compradoras en Alemania y que pueden servir para muchos de aquellos que nos leen.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, en lo personal, SÍ que creo que existe la manipulación en los MPs y hay bastantes pruebas de ello... Si no NO se habría condenado a algunos Bancos por esa práctica y eso va a "misa". Luego, en momentos muy puntuales, se han observado algunos movimientos con fortísimo volumen y con pocos operadores en ese día y momento.

Eso NO quita para que los más "ortodoxos" consideren que NO es así y que son las propias fuerzas del mercado las que mueven los MPs, pero claro esa teoría a veces choca con la cruda REALIDAD: ¿Por qué Cojones JP Morgan se está hinchando a comprar Plata FÍSICA cuando es el Banco que más cortos tiene sobre el MP? Está claro: hacerse con la Plata FÍSICA a muy bajo coste.

He intentado dejarte dos enlaces, uno "ortodoxo" y otro a "mitad de camino", pero NO me ha dejado, así que si esta noche me es posible volveré sobre el tema. Ahora intentaré dejarte otro enlace...

- More Evidence Of Manipulation In The Gold Market

De todas formas, sobre esto te encontrarás opiniones de todos los "colores". Para los más "metaleros" SÍ que existe "manipulación" y para los que gustan del "papel" más bien NO. En cualquier caso, eres tú el que debe buscar una respuesta que te convenza...

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (19 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Respecto a lo que preguntas, en lo personal, SÍ que creo que existe la manipulación en los MPs y hay bastantes pruebas de ello... Si no NO se habría condenado a algunos Bancos por esa práctica y eso va a "misa".



Esos bancos no cambiaron la tendencia del oro y su efecto sólo duró unos minutos/horas. En realidad el delito real fue el robo a sus propios clientes al usar la información de dónde tenían sus stops.

Cuando uno habla de manipulación del precio, debe primero describir un mecanismo que hiciera posible esa manipulación y segundo aportar pruebas de que esto es así. Creo que la mayoría de gente que habla de manipulación ni siquiera podría imaginar un método que pudiera funcionar. yo más allá del leasing no lo veo.


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2019)

xavik dijo:


> Esos bancos no cambiaron la tendencia del oro y su efecto sólo duró unos minutos/horas. En realidad el delito real fue el robo a sus propios clientes al usar la información de dónde tenían sus stops.
> 
> Cuando uno habla de manipulación del precio, debe primero describir un mecanismo que hiciera posible esa manipulación y segundo aportar pruebas de que esto es así. Creo que la mayoría de gente que habla de manipulación ni siquiera podría imaginar un método que pudiera funcionar. yo más allá del leasing no lo veo.




Aquí hay mucho que escribir, pero realmente no hay ciencia en ello. Cada uno de nosotros posee una opinión fundamentada tras tiempo en los mercados, y posiblemente haya algo de verdad relativa y poco de verdades absolutas.

Por poner un ejemplo, imagina que posees liquidez en los mercados muy elevada, hablo de la capacidad de por ejemplo mover el precio de un activo comprando o vendiendo ese activo durante un periodo de tiempo relativamente elevado (semanas, incluso meses)

¿Cómo obtendrías beneficio de eso?

El ejemplo más claro lo tenemos en los mercados de renta variable y los vencimientos de futuros, amén de warrants y ETF´s apalancados.

Yo puedo comprar una acción y subirla un 10% al tiempo que cuando esta 10% arriba me apalanco a la baja un 10X...vendo mis acciones a mercado o de modo escalonado logrando una bajada de un 5% un 10% o un 15%...me da igual perder en contado si gano un 10X en el producto derivado en el resultado final de las dos inversiones.

¿por que mueven más pasta los derivados que el contado?...

Está claro que eso solo lo pueden hacer unos pocos fondos a nivel mundial, y cuando más liquido sea el producto, más costoso es obtener el resultado final, pero poder se puede hacer...y si se puede, alguien lo hace.

No hablo de acuerdos bilaterales entre fondos, dónde uno compra el otro vende atacando o defendiendo un activo, hablo de acuerdos multilaterales dónde se decide entre por ejemplo los 10 fondos más poderosos del planeta la dirección del mercado.

Sé que así contado suena a película de brokers o magnates meando sobre los mercados, pero desde hace muchos años tengo claro que quién posee la liquidez sobre los mercados puede manejarlos.

Os conté hace años como en mi sector, los grandes compradores del sector pesquero, pactan los precios del genero antes de que salga incluso a subasta.

La merluza no pasará de 5€ tal día, el lenguado se comprará todo a un precio mínimo de 7€, el pulpo no bajará de 10 ni subirá de 15...¿por que?

Pues por que ellos son quienes dan liquidez al mercado, y salvo casos aislados, mueven el 80% de las compras en el sector, y por lo tanto tienen la capacidad de determinar los precios que les interesan.

Es un ejemplo un poco alejado del multimillonario universo de los derivados y el mercado del oro, pero sirve como base para el entendimiento de esta idea.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes


----------



## xavik (19 Feb 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo puedo comprar una acción y subirla un 10% al tiempo que cuando esta 10% arriba me apalanco a la baja un 10X...vendo mis acciones a mercado o de modo escalonado logrando una bajada de un 5% un 10% o un 15%...me da igual perder en contado si gano un 10X en el producto derivado en el resultado final de las dos inversiones.



Creo que esta estrategia tampoco funcionaría a largo plazo, a no ser que la haya entendido mal. Imagina que compras por 1millón€ unas 1000 acciones y sube el precio un 10% de 100€ a 110€. Si te apalancas x10 en corto (vendes en corto apalancado con 10 veces menos dinero del necesario), si inviertes la misma cantidad, 1 millón€) cuando lleves un 10% de esa inversión corta (100K apalancado 10x, que son 1000 acciones) ya se habrá bajado el precio hasta el original de 100€ antes de comprar y te quedas donde estabas (si completas hasta el millón derrumbas la acción).

Con derivados tampoco, pues hay arbitragistas (robots) alineando en tiempo real el precio de derivados y del subyacente.

Sólo serviría para quitarte a las manos débiles que se asusten por estos movimientos y eso es calderilla (además del riesgo de que otro tiburón vea tu jugada y te la lie).

Precisamente una de las cosas buenas del oro es lo difícil de manipular. Sólo puedes hacerlo vendiendo (perdiendo) oro real. La cuestión es, ¿Quién puede permitirse perder oro sólo para manipular el precio? Los bancos centrales, y es a los que hay que vigilar de cerca.

New Gold Pool at the BIS Basle, Switzerland: Part 1 - Ronan Manly

New Gold Pool at the BIS Basle: Part 2 – Pool vs Gold for Oil


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Feb 2019)

Que os parece este aparatillo que he visto =???

Es algo mas barato que el que pusisteis de 600 y pico euros pero parece que necesita de algun liquido.

Amazon.com: Gold Tester Electronic RS Mizar M-24


----------



## oinoko (19 Feb 2019)

xavik dijo:


> Precisamente una de las cosas buenas del oro es lo difícil de manipular. Sólo puedes hacerlo vendiendo (perdiendo) oro real. La cuestión es, ¿Quién puede permitirse perder oro sólo para manipular el precio? Los bancos centrales, y es a los que hay que vigilar de cerca.



Me sorprende ese comentario viniendo de ti, porque llevas por este foro bastante tiempo.

Se ha comentado 1000 veces en este foro que es el oro-papel el que marca el precio del oro físico y de lo relativamente fácil que resulta manipular el precio del oro-papel, "imprimiendo" oro a partir de la nada.
.


----------



## xavik (19 Feb 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Me sorprende ese comentario viniendo de ti, porque llevas por este foro bastante tiempo.
> 
> Se ha comentado 1000 veces en este foro que es el oro-papel el que marca el precio del oro físico y de lo relativamente fácil que resulta manipular el precio del oro-papel, "imprimiendo" oro a partir de la nada.
> .



¿Podrías describir el mecanismo por el que crees que el oro-papel domina el precio del mercado físico?

Yo no podría invertir en oro si pensara que es tan fácil de manipular.


----------



## xavik (19 Feb 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hombre, partiendo de la base de que existe una relación de oro papel contra físico de 100:1 no creo que haga falta mucha explicación.
> 
> La manipulación la realizan las manos grandes amparándose en su enorme volumen multiplicado por el apalancamiento existente.
> 
> Cómo demonios se puede explicar que el SP500 pierda más de 100 puntos en 20 minutos? ...no creerás que eso es normal en un mercado sin manipular?



Que el oro papel, sea lo que sea eso, esté en relación 100:1 no me dice nada sin un mecanismo que describa cómo manipula el precio. Si el oro-papel es lo que creo, el volumen de intercambios en papel respecto al fisico, es fácil de explicar.

A quiere vender oro y hace un "trade" de papel con B, un especulador. Volumen papel 1: oro físico 1. Antes de llegar al día de expiración, B puede venderlo a C, que a su vez lo intercambia con D, y así hasta que hay 100 intercambios, pero sólo 1 que se hará el día de expiración. Lo que pasa es que cuando llegue el día de expiración, todos los especuladores deshacerán sus posiciones porque van a tener que entregar oro o pagarlo (al estar dominado el del oro por especuladores largos, la basis del oro baja como enseñé antes). Por tanto, los futuros podrían estar manipulados todo lo que uno quiera, pero esos manipuladores perderían dinero al converger el precio al precio spot el día del vencimiento.

Yo estoy hablando del oro, no del SP500. Ese con llamarlo manipulado se queda corto.

No entiendo cómo podéis invertir en un activo que creéis tan fácil de manipular (yo por ejemplo no invierto en bitcoin por ello).


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Feb 2019)

xavik dijo:


> ¿Podrías describir el mecanismo por el que crees que el oro-papel domina el precio del mercado físico?
> 
> Yo no podría invertir en oro si pensara que es tan fácil de manipular.



Mi visión del precio del metal | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Feb 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto y hablando de metales.
> 
> Estoy pensando en montar una empresa de joyeria, metales y otras cosas que tengo en mente.
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado porque parece que ese mercado está de capa caída
Pesimismo entre los joyeros: "Ya nadie se arregla ni lleva joyas"


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2019)

Pienso que xavik se basa en la arbitrariedad de los mercados para justificar la complicación a la hora de manipular los mismos, dando por sentado un sistema de competencia perfecta dónde hay N elementos con acceso a una misma información y en posesión de unas mismas herramientas para actuar ante unos parámetros conocidos.

Viene a ser resumiéndolo a grosso modo, como decir que si alguien compra un montón de terrenos que a priori no valen nada, en medio de ninguna parte, el resto de observadores del mercado, acuden a esa misma zona para comprar más, y más terrenos, creando un efecto de equilibrio oferta demanda de esos terrenos con precios al alza, a los que un agente de mercado le ha dado valor, lo que hace que el resto del mercado desconfíe y ante la duda acudan a arriesgar sobre ese mismo activo.

Con el oro, se supone que si un individuo (grupo inversor grande) adquiere ya sea a largo o en corto contratos de oro a un nivel masivo, hará que el precio se mueva independientemente de manipular el oro físico, por el efecto llamada del resto de agentes que actúan sobre el mercado.

Esto hace que se arbitre el precio y que sea complicado ser el más "listillo" de la clase, intentando forzar la dirección del mercado.

Dicho esto, también creo que hay entidades (fondos de inversión muy grandes), que pactan precios y entradas de antemano, anticipando al siguiente movimiento antes de que suceda, aun que sea con márgenes de beneficio reducidos entre ellos. Estos márgenes pueden ser inferiores al 1%, pero como hablamos de cantidades ingentes de dinero invertido, el retorno merece la pena, ya que el riesgo es casi nulo, dando por sentado que los agentes implicados ya saben la dirección que se tomará.

La duda aquí surge con los liquidadores, y saber quién está dispuesto a permitir esto, sabiendo que uno de los agentes implicado perderá siempre si no conoce las decisiones que se tomarán de antemano.

Para que A y B ganen ha de perder C …

No se si me he expresado correctamente, pero admito que creo en la manipulación, pero también admito que estando todos los agentes que intervienen en el mercado informados por igual, ¿Cómo es posible que unos ganen y otros pierdan?... la única conclusión que se saca, es que hay agentes más poderosos (en información y en poder inversor)

Buenas noches a todos, y gracias por aportar,


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Feb 2019)

xavik dijo:


> Creo que esta estrategia tampoco funcionaría a largo plazo, a no ser que la haya entendido mal. Imagina que compras por 1millón€ unas 1000 acciones y sube el precio un 10% de 100€ a 110€. Si te apalancas x10 en corto (vendes en corto apalancado con 10 veces menos dinero del necesario), si inviertes la misma cantidad, 1 millón€) cuando lleves un 10% de esa inversión corta (100K apalancado 10x, que son 1000 acciones) ya se habrá bajado el precio hasta el original de 100€ antes de comprar y te quedas donde estabas (si completas hasta el millón derrumbas la acción).
> 
> Con derivados tampoco, pues hay arbitragistas (robots) alineando en tiempo real el precio de derivados y del subyacente.
> 
> ...



Ese es el tema, ¿cuanto oro entregable tiene el comex? Si mal no recuerdo ha bajado y mucho...


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Feb 2019)

#Xavik: para complementar mi respuesta anterior, pongo un link que Fernando puso páginas más atrás (quise enlazarlo y no lo encontré); en el plantea cosas como, ¿y si realmente el oro físico ya no está donde debería estar, pero oficialmente si?
cómo saber si el oro es falso | Blog Venta de Oro CMC


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2019)

Hola, xavik: Ya comenté que hay gente a la que le "mola" más el "papel"... Y NO digo que sea tu caso en exclusiva, pues creo que también te gusta el FÍSICO, pero tus argumentos NO me convencen lo más mínimo. Es más, yo tampoco pretendo convencerte a tí. Entiendo que cada cual sabe lo que sabe... y se mueve en función de ello.

Pero SÍ que te diré, por proseguir ya más cara a la "galería", que ya es una INDECENCIA el negociar algo que se basa en "aire"... ¿Cuántas Onzas de "papel" se negocian por cada una FÍSICA? NADA... unos centenares... una "porca miseria", ¿No?

Y ahora vamos a algunas "experiencias" personales que he podido ver a través de la "pantalla": tumbar de forma abrupta el precio del Oro en 1 SOLO MINUTO con un volumen brutal... Operaciones nocturnas que son unos auténticos vertederos masivos de contratos de futuros y que han presionado fuertemente el precio a la baja etc.

NO, si los famosos Derivados son una de las mejores herramientas para distorsionar la REALIDAD... Claro que ahí hay gente que gana "pasta" gansa y que se han popularizado gracias a la Codicia que impera en la "Comunidad inversora". Total, es un "refrito" de los participantes en ese Circo.

Y no sé porqué me suenan estos nombres: Bank of Nova Scotia, Barckays PLC, Credit Suisse Group AG, Deutsche Bank AG, Goldman Sachs Group Inc., J.P. Morgan Chase & Co., Société Générale SA, Standard Bank Group Ltd y UBS. Pues, yo diría que todos ellos investigados y algunos condenados por manipular el precio del Oro -y también de la Plata-. Es más, ¿No fue Deutsche Bank el que se declaró culpable de esta práctica? Y, por cierto, ¿luego no se retiró del Gold Fix? ¡Ah! aunque hay bastantes fuentes sobre ello, en WSJ hay material muy interesante sobre ello. Es cuestión de buscarlo...

Además, ¡Qué narices! Si todo está oliendo a MANIPULACIÓN... A veces demostrar las cosas, y más en un mercado como el del Oro, es tremendamente complicado por aquello de la "coma", pero algo sobre esto nos podrían explicar los accionistas de DÍA... ¿No os parece?

En fin, xavik, aprecio mucho tus comentarios, pero en esto NO nos vamos a poner de acuerdo. En cualquier caso, aprovecho para saludarte.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (20 Feb 2019)

xavik dijo:


> Que el oro papel, sea lo que sea eso, esté en relación 100:1 no me dice nada sin un mecanismo que describa cómo manipula el precio. Si el oro-papel es lo que creo, el volumen de intercambios en papel respecto al fisico, es fácil de explicar.



Copio un post mio de hace ya un tiempo.

La clave del sistema de manipulación es saber donde están puestos los "*stops loss*" y las ordenes de compra de los demás jugadores, y saber en tiempo real si los "stops loss" suman más que las ordenes de compra, para generar una avalancha suficiente.

Para tener acceso a esa información (yo no la tengo y tu tampoco) necesitas ser un "creador de mercado" (Digamos JP Morgan) y aún así, sólo sabrías las ordenes de compra y de stops de tus propios clientes. Es necesario una asociación de suficientes "creadores de mercado" como para tener información de una parte importante de las ordenes activas y jugar con garantias de éxito.

Una vez tienes esos datos de posiciones abiertas, una maquinita hace el resto, haciendo simulaciones continuamente, buscando el momento oportuno de lanzar la jugada y calculando el volumen necesario para maximizar los beneficios, y que los "stop loss" de los demás hagan el trabajo.

No hace falta decir que jugar con esa información privilegiada es obviamente ilegal, es fácil pensar que si lo hacen es porque tienen cobertura de alguien superior (digamos la FED).

La FED les da el mandato de hacer esta jugada para *cortar tendencias alcistas de los MP's *y suprimir el precio. El objetivo de los "creadores de mercado" es ganar pasta. En esta jugada ambas partes consiguen su objetivo. Además la FED proporciona la impunidad, y la financiación ilimitada para realizarla, que para eso tienen la impresora de billetes. Los operadores que la realizan se quedan con los beneficios de la jugada y financiación gratis para esas y otras operaciones, es un WIN-WIN.

Las investigaciones sobre estos temas se cierran al cabo de muchos años "sin conclusiones relevantes" y, cuando se han pasado de la raya y no se puede tapar tanta mierda, una multita simbólica que significa una parte miserable del beneficio que han obtenido con jugadas parecidas, pero gracias a estas sentencias sabemos como trabajan.

Hay sentencias judiciales contra varios bancos, entre ellos el UBS, Deutsche Bank y Barclays por aplicar estas tacticas para manipular el precio de la plata. Contra la FED todavia no hay huevos.

Nada más tienes que poner en google "*stop busters*" (cazadores de stops), para encontrar docenas de links al respecto

como muestra
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Wellcome to the real world.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo enlazado un artículo de hace muy pocos días y que incide en lo mismo que hemos comentado oinoko y yo...

A Most-Revealing COT Comparison

Por cierto, en los dos últimos días, el Oro ha hecho lo siguiente:

- Subió en Yuanes, en Shanghai, a su nivel más alto desde Septiembre del 2016.

- Máximos de hace 11 meses en el Yen japonés.

- En el Reino Unido se alcanzaron máximos de 16 meses.

- En Euros a niveles de Abril del 2017.

- En relación al USD está en máximos de 10 meses.

Ya NO cito lo que está sucediendo con otras Divisas menores... Si esto no es una prueba evidente de la depreciación de las monedas ya me diréis qué es... Y eso "contracorriente" por aquello de que las tasas de interés más altas en los EE.UU. suelen ser perjudiciales para el Oro. Quizás, fuese así en el pasado, y de forma puntual, pero desde luego el Oro NO ha parado de subir desde que la FED impulsó las tasas en Diciembre del 2015...

Y también dijimos por aquí que el impulso actual puede pararse en torno a los $1360- $1370, para luego corregir de forma notable y que sería una sana corrección antes de abordar más en serio los $1400 y que insisto en que pueden venirse abajo a lo largo de este año...


Saludos.


----------



## timi (20 Feb 2019)

buenos días , Fernando ,la verdad es que no esperaba que este movimiento tuviera lugar tan rápido , según lo que nos comentaste el domingo y que resumes ahora , hoy podríamos iniciar una corrección ,, 
El viernes , sin llegar mi análisis personal de forma tan exacta como nos comentas , intuí algo y doble la entrada en algunas mineras que ya tenia , en este momento le saco mas de un 20% , es de locos ,,, ayer estuve tentado de vender , pero no lo hice , pero de hoy no pasa , mi cuerpo no soportara mas tiempo.

A esta hora de la mañana tiene buena pinta , ya veremos a la tarde.
saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2019)

Hola, timi: Bueno, creo que NO llevas mucho tiempo en esto de la Bolsa y menos en las mineras de MPs... Por tanto, NO es raro que te sorprendan estos movimientos tan rápidos. Me alegro de que estés obteniendo unos buenos beneficios en tus "apuestas". De todas formas, eran un "tiro fácil" y me hacia mucha gracia cuando leía por Rankia (ya sabes que tengo un Blog allí) a sesudos "analistas" buscando "valor" para todo el año, cuando éste se encontraba a la "vuelta de la esquina"...

En lo personal, es que sigo pasando de la Bolsa y cuando tengo cierta liquidez "extra" pues la dedico a los MPs FÍSICOS, aunque pronto tendré que poner algo de "freno"... Buscando optimizar otras cosas, pero que ya NO tienen NADA que ver con la inversión financiera.

Y respecto a lo que comentas sobre vender, pues eso depende de cada cual. Si estás conforme con lo que has obtenido, lo materializas y que el último duro lo gane otro... Sin embargo, el sector de la minería de los MPs es uno que debería estar en el "radar" de aquellos que se dedican a los mercados. Si el Oro, en algún momento, deja atrás los $1400, las "oreras" van a dispararse y bastante, eso SÍ diferenciándose entre ellas. Las hay mejores y peores...

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (20 Feb 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Mi visión del precio del metal | Unai Gaztelumendi



En ese enlace no aparece nada de manipulación, sólo habla sobre cómo las posiciones de los distintos agentes influyen en el precio.



paketazo dijo:


> Viene a ser resumiéndolo a grosso modo, como decir que si alguien compra un montón de terrenos que a priori no valen nada, en medio de ninguna parte, el resto de observadores del mercado, acuden a esa misma zona para comprar más, y más terrenos, creando un efecto de equilibrio oferta demanda de esos terrenos con precios al alza, a los que un agente de mercado le ha dado valor, lo que hace que el resto del mercado desconfíe y ante la duda acudan a arriesgar sobre ese mismo activo.
> 
> Con el oro, se supone que si un individuo (grupo inversor grande) adquiere ya sea a largo o en corto contratos de oro a un nivel masivo, hará que el precio se mueva independientemente de manipular el oro físico, por el efecto llamada del resto de agentes que actúan sobre el mercado.
> 
> Esto hace que se arbitre el precio y que sea complicado ser el más "listillo" de la clase, intentando forzar la dirección del mercado.



No es eso lo que yo digo. No estoy hablando de los típicos incentivos que promueve el mercado y que hace que a largo plazo alguien nivele las cosas.

Lo que digo es que ese inversor grande del que hablas, que entra masivamente en largo/corto, llegado el día de vencimiento tendría que entregar/pagar ese oro, por lo que debe deshacer posiciones (a pérdidas a no ser que la apuesta se ajuste al precio real). Por tanto, aunque el precio de los futuros podría en teoría estar manipulado, el precio spot no.

Además el estudio de la basis del oro nos demuestra que lo que predominan son especuladores largos en oro.

En resumen: la obligación de entregar el subyacente imposibilita el manipular el precio del oro spot. La única manera de hacerlo es vender o comprar realmente ese oro.



Refinanciado dijo:


> Ese es el tema, ¿cuanto oro entregable tiene el comex? Si mal no recuerdo ha bajado y mucho...



El COMEX es sólo uno de los almacenes de oro. Además uno puede mandar el oro cuando quiera si va a vender, no tiene por qué tenerlo en el COMEX hasta que le toque entregarlo. Podría haber 0 oro en el COMEX y aún así que todos los contratos se cumplan.

Tampoco el COMEX es el mercado más grande.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí te puedes informar un poquito:
> 
> Comex crea un mercado falso de oro y plata físicos



La cantidad de falsedades y confusiones en ese artículo se las trae. El que ha escrito eso debería probar alguna vez a comprar un futuro de oro y pedir su entrega el día de vencimiento. Se le quitarían todas las dudas.

Lo que me ha hecho gracia es cuando dice que el nombre del contrato hace confundirse al que lo compra, como si el que se gasta 240.000€ en comprar un par de contratos fuera un pardillo que no supiera lo que compra.



Refinanciado dijo:


> #Xavik: para complementar mi respuesta anterior, pongo un link que Fernando puso páginas más atrás (quise enlazarlo y no lo encontré); en el plantea cosas como, ¿y si realmente el oro físico ya no está donde debería estar, pero oficialmente si?
> cómo saber si el oro es falso | Blog Venta de Oro CMC



Que la cantidad de oro que los bancos centrales tienen no sea real es posible, pero eso no afecta al precio. En cuanto a inventarios como el COMEX están auditados y si uno sospecha sólo tiene que pedir que se lo envien a casa (lo que mucha gente hace constantemente).



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, xavik: Ya comenté que hay gente a la que le "mola" más el "papel"... Y NO digo que sea tu caso en exclusiva, pues creo que también te gusta el FÍSICO, pero tus argumentos NO me convencen lo más mínimo. Es más, yo tampoco pretendo convencerte a tí. Entiendo que cada cual sabe lo que sabe... y se mueve en función de ello.



A mi no me importaría cambiar de opinión si los argumentos fueran buenos. El problema es que la mayoría de ellos son confusiones sobre cómo funcionan los mercados del oro.

Es posible que el oro estuviera manipulado, pero no sería por esas razones.




oinoko dijo:


> Copio un post mio de hace ya un tiempo.
> 
> La clave del sistema de manipulación es saber donde están puestos los "*stops loss*" y las ordenes de compra de los demás jugadores, y saber en tiempo real si los "stops loss" suman más que las ordenes de compra, para generar una avalancha suficiente.
> 
> ...



Hay una parte de tu post correcta, la existencia de grandes estafas a clientes por parte de bancos y demás con las barridas de stops, y otra incorrecta, que esas barridas provoquen cambios de tendencia.

No es una opinión, es el mecanismo de cómo funcionan los barridos de stops. El precio del oro está a 1180€/oz más o menos ahora. Para hacer un barrido de stops debes primero saber dónde tienen tus clientes sus stops (digamos 2000 clientes tienen comprado oro y los stops lo tienen a 1100€/oz, precio al que ordenan al banco vender esos contratos).

Entonces los traders del banco empiezan a vender masivamente, por ejemplo 1000 contratos de golpe hasta que el precio llega a 1100€/oz. Se activan las 2000 ordenes de venta de los clientes a un precio muy barato, que el banco compra. Una vez comprados esos contratos, los traders del banco cierran las posiciones originales que tenían y el precio vuelve a los 1180€/oz.

Resultado: el precio del oro vuelve a donde estaba, pero los clientes han perdido dinero y los contratos, mientras que el banco ha conseguido contratos de oro a un precio muy bajo (robándoselo a sus clientes).

Todo este proceso suele ser muy rápido, incluso de minutos en ciertos casos.







Además puede hacerse tanto en una dirección como en otra. Esto lo hacen no sólo con el oro y plata, si no sobretodo con acciones, índices, etc.


----------



## tristezadeclon (20 Feb 2019)

xavik admite por un lado q índices como el sp están manipulados pero se niega a creer a q el oro q es un mercado de chichinabo al lado del sp esté manipulado

toda información o argumentación que le deis sobra, no hay mayor ciego que el q no quiere ver, no es una cuestión racional sino de voluntad y contra eso no hay argumentación posible


----------



## xavik (20 Feb 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> xavik admite por un lado q índices como el sp están manipulados pero se niega a creer a q el oro q es un mercado de chichinabo al lado del sp esté manipulado
> 
> toda información o argumentación que le deis sobra, no hay mayor ciego que el q no quiere ver, no es una cuestión racional sino de voluntad y contra eso no hay argumentación posible



La entrega de subyacente en el SP es un producto no físico, un conjunto de acciones que se pueden imprimir a voluntad (como el fiat). Por tanto la posibilidad de manipular existe.

En cambio, en el oro el subyacente es un objeto físico, que debe ser entregado el día de vencimiento. Esto anula la posibilidad de manipular el precio spot si no es vendiendo/comprando oro realmente (mediante los mecanismos que he explicado antes).

El que no quiere aceptar la realidad no soy precisamente yo. Yo me limito a describir los mecanismos físicos, legales y de mercado REALES de cómo funcionan y que impiden la manipulación. Si hablas de que sí la hay, debes aportar el mecanismo real (no una suposición sin fundamento) o es simplemente un cuento que te gusta creer.


----------



## tristezadeclon (20 Feb 2019)

xavik dijo:


> La entrega de subyacente en el SP es un producto no físico, un conjunto de acciones que se pueden imprimir a voluntad (como el fiat). Por tanto la posibilidad de manipular existe.
> 
> En cambio, en el oro el subyacente es un objeto físico, que debe ser entregado el día de vencimiento. Esto anula la posibilidad de manipular el precio spot si no es vendiendo/comprando oro realmente (mediante los mecanismos que he explicado antes).
> 
> El que no quiere aceptar la realidad no soy precisamente yo. Yo me limito a describir los mecanismos físicos, legales y de mercado REALES de cómo funcionan y que impiden la manipulación. Si hablas de que sí la hay, debes aportar el mecanismo real (no una suposición sin fundamento) o es simplemente un cuento que te gusta creer.



todo lo fías a q es un subyacente físico, recuerda la historia de los hermanos hunt, q aunq creas te da la razón es justo lo contrario

el apalancamiento del papel plata hizo q en un año la plata cuadruplicara su precio y cuando los creadores de mercado (CFTC/COMEX/CBOT) decidieron acabar con los hermanos hunt simplemente les bastó pedir garantías adicionales a los compradores de papel plata (hermanos blunt) pero no exigir esas mismas garantías extra a los vendedores de papel plata, al cabo de cuatro meses la plata había caido de 44 a 13$, los hermanos hunt llegaron a tener papel plata por valor de casi dos veces la producción mundial de plata de aquella época (año 1979)

en realidad no se quien manipuló mas el precio de la plata si los hermanos hunt o los creadores de mercado, la FED q es quien estaba detrás prohibió prestar dinero con fines especulativos a los bancos y de esa manera ahogaron a los hunt, pero ojo, solo hasta q los hunt se arruinaron y la plata bajó a 13$, ahi se acabó la prohibición de prestar con fines especulativos, seguro q fue casualidad

hoy día el papel plata es 340 veces la producción mundial de plata física de un año, lo de prohibir prestar dinero a la banca con fines especulativos, en fin, ni me molesto en comentarlo

la fed es la mayor interesada en q los metales preciosos no suban de precio, son la criptonita de sus papeles de colores


----------



## xavik (20 Feb 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> los hermanos blunt llegaron a tener papel plata por valor de casi dos veces la producción mundial de plata de aquella época (año 1979), en realidad no se quien manipuló mas el precio de la plata si los hermanos hunt o los creadores de mercado, creo q los creadores q fueron los q en realidad hicieron mas trampas puesto q la FED q es quien en realidad estaba detrás prohibió prestar dinero con fines especulativos, pero ojo, solo hasta q los hunt se arruinaron y la plata bajó a 13$, ahi se acabó la prohibición, seguro q fue casualidad
> 
> hoy día el papel plata es 340 veces la producción mundial de plata física de un año, lo de prohibir prestar dinero a la banca con fines especulativos en fin ni comento lo que sucede hoy día



Los hermanos Hunt no sólo comparon muchos futuros de plata, si no también plata física. Como dije antes, uno no puede manipular el precio de la plata sin comprar realmente plata, lo que entonces no es manipular sino invertir en que la plata subiría. También invirtieron en "futuros" (o equivalente de ese momento) y como también dije antes, uno no puede manipular el precio del futuro sin perder dinero y los hermanos Hunt se arruinaron cuando el precio de la plata bajó y les empezaron a llegar "margin calls".

Además la historia de los hermanos Hunt es un mito para consumo interno y que permite al gobierno culpar de los problemas de la inflación a otros. Es similar a cuando en Venezuela culpan a los comerciantes de acaparar comida y subir los precios (seguro que hay muchas historias similares del estilo de los hermanos Hunt) o cuando en Turquía culpaban a los acaparadores de cebollas de la subida en el precio. Uno sólo tiene que ver solapados los gráficos de cualquier commodity (plata, oro, platino, petróleo,...), tipos de interés e inflación para ver quién tuvo la culpa de la explosión de precios.

Supongo que te irás por las ramas con lo de los hermanos Hunt pero si es posible me gustaría que me explicaras algo. ¿Cual es el significado de "
hoy día el papel plata es 340 veces la producción mundial de plata física de un año"? Es una expresión que no tiene mucho sentido.

Si a lo que te refieres es al volumen de intercambios, esto ya está explicado. Un contrato de compraventa puede pasar por 1000 manos antes de hacerse el cambio real, que será sólo uno. Una analogía sería tener apalabrada una casa para la semana que viene, pero pudiendo vender ese derecho de compra. El derecho de compra podría cambiar de manos 1000 veces, lo que no quiere decir que deba haber 1000 casas, pues el derecho de compra es sólo 1.

Si a lo que te refieres es que supuestamente debería haber 340x intercambios de plata física más que la producción mundial, te pregunto qué crees que pasará el día de vencimiento cuando no se entregue esa plata. Habrá un cataclismo en el mercado de la plata, empezando por una "backwardation" brutal que aquellos con plata podrán aprovechar.


----------



## tristezadeclon (20 Feb 2019)

pero entonces reconoces q se puede manipular con papel un mercado cuyo activo es un subyacente físico?

pq en 1979 una onza de plata valía 10$, unos meses despues llegó a valer 44$ y cuatro meses despues volvió a valer 13$

reconoces q esos precios se debieron a una manipulación y q esa manipulación se hizo con papel plata?


----------



## xavik (20 Feb 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> pero entonces reconoces q se puede manipular con papel un mercado cuyo activo es un subyacente físico?
> 
> pq en 1979 una onza de plata valía 10$, unos meses despues llegó a valer 44$ y cuatro meses despues volvió a valer 13$
> 
> reconoces q esos precios se debieron a una manipulación y q esa manipulación se hizo con papel plata?



Sabía que te ibas a ir por las ramas y no contestar. Te contesto esto y dejo ya el tema de la manipulación. Creo que ya se ha explicado bastante y cada uno que lo piense por sí mismo.

Como dije antes no, no se puede manipular un mercado A SPOT por la obligación de entregar/pagar el subyacente. Lo que se puede manipular es un mercado de FUTUROS, pero con el riesgo de arruinarte cuando se acerque la fecha de vencimiento si no se ajusta al precio real.

Ese cambio de precios brutal no sólo se dio en la plata, se dio en muchos activos para protegerse de la inflación del dolar. Cuando Volcker subió de manera brutal los tipos de interés, la inflación se paró en seco y los tipos de interés reales se volvieron de negativos a muy positivos. Esto provocó que todas aquellas previsiones de hiperinflación y tipos de interés reales negativos que estaban disparando el precio se fueran por el desagüe, junto al precio de los activos que se habían estado usando como cobertura contra eso.

Invertir en físico y que te salga mal la jugada no es manipulación, como tampoco lo sería si te sale bien.


----------



## tristezadeclon (20 Feb 2019)

xavik dijo:


> Sabía que te ibas a ir por las ramas y no contestar. Te contesto esto y dejo ya el tema de la manipulación. Creo que ya se ha explicado bastante y cada uno que lo piense por sí mismo.
> 
> Como dije antes no, no se puede manipular un mercado A SPOT por la obligación de entregar/pagar el subyacente. Lo que se puede manipular es un mercado de FUTUROS, pero con el riesgo de arruinarte cuando se acerque la fecha de vencimiento si no se ajusta al precio real.
> 
> ...




The Amazing Amount Of Leverage In The Silver Market

entonces estás diciendo q la subida de la plata en 1979-1980 no se debió a la manipulación de los hermanos hunt mediante futuros? y q la posterior caida del precio no se debió a q fueron a por ellos ahogándolos financieramente?

los hermanos hunt invirtieron en plata física solo al principio, despues fue a través de futuros y el montante del papel plata en futuros era muy superior a la plata física q poseían, como lo demuestra el hecho de q no pudieron hacer frente a ellos y se arruinaron, por lo tanto fue el papel plata mediante futuros el q causó la manipulación del precio 

ergo tu premisa de q no es posible manipular el precio de contado de un subyacente físico no se sostiene, puesto q el precio de contado de la plata se multiplicó por cuatro en cuestión de meses y luego cayó, intentas escabullirte diciendo q pasó con otros muchos activos por la inflación del dolar, como antes lo intentabas diciendo q la historia de los hermanos hunt es un mito para consumo interno, menudos argumentos, y luego dices q soy yo el q se va por las ramas

en fin, estamos perdiendo el tiempo, yo no te voy a convencer a ti y tu no me vas a convencer a mi

adios


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: NO tengo mucho tiempo, por lo tanto tampoco me puedo extender como me gustaría, pero me parece que argumentos SÍ que se han dado, empezando porque el Deutsche Bank admitió que había manipulado el precio del Oro y existe una sentencia. Y también que otros Bancos han sido condenados por lo mismo. Es decir, que el hecho causante está más que PROBADO. Y, efectivamente, el "mecanismo" lo desconocemos y nos basamos en suposiciones, porque tampoco van a ser tan idiotas de explicarlo. Por otro lado, es de una gran ingenuidad pensar que se ha manipulado la Plata, los Índices, las acciones, el LIBOR... y que el Oro ha permanecido al margen.

Respecto a los Hermanos Hunt algo sé al respecto y es que, además, conservo recortes de la prensa estadounidense de la época. Bien, hay que dejar MUY CLARO que SE CAMBIARON LAS REGLAS DEL JUEGO para hundir a los Hermanos Hunt y, de paso, a aquellos "pezqueñines" que apostaron en la misma dirección que ellos. TODO ELLO CONCERTADO... Los reguladores del mercado de Futuros se pusieron manos a la obra, la CFTC/COMEX/CBOT tomaron unas medidas muy eficaces, la principal de ellas INCREMENTAR LA EXIGENCIA DE COLATERALES (garantías sobre el apalancamiento) a los inversores que apostaron con Futuros a una alza en el precio de la Plata , pero NO TOCAR los colaterales exigidos para los inversores que apostaron a una baja por el precio de la Plata. ESO SE LLAMA MANIPULACIÓN...

Obviamente, la potencia financiera de los Hermanos Hunt se estranguló, ya que de repente vieron como se les exigían nuevas garantías para poder mantener sus posiciones en el mercado de Futuros y en la práctica significaba que los Hunt ya NO podían seguir comprando más Plata. La FED les acabó de dar la PUNTILLA al incrementar los tipos de interés y eso significaba que el coste del apalancamiento de los Hunt se incrementaba significativamente e igualmente PROHIBIÓ que la Banca prestará dinero a los inversores especulativos.

Bien, a veces la Historia hay que explicarla un "poco" BIEN, para entender correctamente lo que sucedió... Y yo me pregunto porqué lo que entonces fue "válido" NO lo es hoy con lo que está haciendo JP Morgan... Claro, PORQUE NO EXISTE LA MANIPULACIÓN... Jajaja.

Dejo otro enlace...

Pueden manipular todo

Y en lo único que podría darle la razón a xavik es que algunos Bancos Centrales estén también detrás de la manipulación, especialmente el BIS y la FED.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (20 Feb 2019)

Tengo que reconocer que a pesar de que discrepe totalmente con xavik, este debate sobre manipulaciones ha servido para recuperar el nivel habitual de este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Feb 2019)

#xavik: es posible que no nos lleguemos a entender, pero te haré unas pequeñas observaciones:
Has escrito un buen post en donde explicabas como manipulaban el precio del oro momentáneamente para barrer stops y que al final volvía a la normalidad ¿acaso eso no es manipular el precio (aunque sea momentáneo)?
Imagina que cuando el oro está en su máximo histórico alguien vende a mercado 400 toneladas de golpe ¿eso no es manipular?
Gabriel Ruiz Ramírez - ¿Quién manipula el precio del oro? - Libre Mercado

Comentas que el físico que tiene el comex es irrelevante porque si el comprador del contrato lo pide se lo entregan aunque no lo tenga el comex lo sacarían de donde fuese, pero, y si lo han pedido y lo que entregaron no fue oro precisamente?
cómo saber si el oro es falso | Blog Venta de Oro CMC

A quien le puede interesar manipularlo?
¿Quién manipula los precios del oro y por qué?


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Feb 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer que a pesar de que discrepe totalmente con xavik, este debate sobre manipulaciones ha servido para recuperar el nivel habitual de este hilo.
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo, de hecho me gustaría creer que el precio (más no su valor) del oro no se puede manipular

Ahora me vino a la mente una noticia reciente sobre cierta entidad que declinó dar oro físico a los tenedores de contratos (lo habían pedido) solo les iba a pagar en dólares, ¿alguien la recuerda?
Eso xavik creo que anularía lo que comentaste sobre que si alguien pide físico se lo dan, ¿no?


----------



## FranMen (20 Feb 2019)

Si hacen esto:
UBS, multado en Francia con 4.500 millones de euros por blanqueo de capitales - elEconomista.es

¿Por qué no van a manipular el oro?
Cuando USA fue a "ayudar" a Ucrania, a cambio se llevó su oro para "evitar que cayera" en malas manos.
El oro (el que tienen y el extraible), y no sólo el petroleo, es una de las disputas entre USA y Rusia por Venezuela (y no el hambre o la falta de derechos).


----------



## xavik (20 Feb 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Ahora me vino a la mente una noticia reciente sobre cierta entidad que declinó dar oro físico a los tenedores de contratos (lo habían pedido) solo les iba a pagar en dólares, ¿alguien la recuerda?
> Eso xavik creo que anularía lo que comentaste sobre que si alguien pide físico se lo dan, ¿no?



La entrega de oro físico es habitual, al menos en los oficiales. Por supuesto, de vez en cuando alguna institución, fondo o sobretodo bullion bank se pasa de rosca y no consigue oro a corto plazo. La compra de oro a toda velocidad o el pedirlo prestado suele notarse por un pico negativo en el GOFO (o gold lease rate positivo).







Estaría bien ver la noticia para saber quién ha tenido problemas.


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2019)

Cambiando de vertiente, ir mirando la gráfica de la plata por ejemplo y sabed que si perfora claramente la zona de 16,40$, es posible que salte con fuerza, sobre todo si no hay ningún incentivo para invertir en RV o inminente subida de tipos.

Ya sabemos como suelen ser de agresivos los movimientos de este metal, y no suele andarse por las ramas...podría girarse a la de ya a la baja...y eso es lo que los de a pie esperamos, pero ojo, que quizá no suceda lo esperado.

Iremos viendo lo que pasa si logra acercarse a esa cifra de 16,40$ 16,60$ aprox. ya que en el pasado sirvió de zona de soporte.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes;

# xavik: Creía que llevabas más tiempo en esto de los mercados. Lo digo porque resultó bastante escandaloso lo de ABN AMRO y no hace tantos años de ello...

ABN AMRO no permitirá la entrega física de oro de inversión

Y en mis archivos también tengo esto...

Deutsche Bank Refuses Delivery of Physical Gold Upon Demand - Mcalvany ICA

Un banco alemán y otro suizo se negaron a entregar el oro a sus clientes

De todas formas, aunque NO lo tengo a mano, recuerdo algún episodio parecido...

Mira, xavik, hace ya muchos años cuando operaba bastante activamente en los mercados de Materias Primas, recuerdo que un Fondo de Inversión hizo un exigible FÍSICO en el Cacao y por un volumen tremendo... Entonces se vio que esto de los Futuros es un "juego" que va muy bien hasta que "alguien" con PASTA decide romper la "Baraja"... Y a lo largo de mi vida he visto muchas "historias" que me han hecho ser un profundo escéptico en relación al mundo que rodea al Ahorro/Inversión, pero eso ya es un asunto mío que NADIE tiene porqué compartir.

Y dejo ya este tema que me consume un tiempo del que ahora NO dispongo. A fin de cuentas, tampoco tiene mayor sentido el seguir "mareando la perdiz" y cada cual es muy libre de pensar como desee. Sin embargo, estos debates son buenos para aquellos que son más neófitos y que pueden crearse su PROPIA opinión sobre lo aquí propuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (20 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Unas breves respuestas ya que ando muy justo de tiempo.
> 
> # Refinanciado: La cotización del Oro, y también de la Plata, pueden decir "misa" y mandar las "circunstancias" en un determinado territorio, país, etc. Lo digo porque es habitual observar el desacople cuando hay "problemas"... Se vió recientemente en Turquía y antes en otros países, como por ejemplo la India.
> 
> ...




¿Tú crees que Ciode, Oro-express o Degussa te pueden colar un lingote falso? Bueno, más porque se les cuele a ellos que intecionadamente?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2019)

Hola, Chivo expiatorio: NO lo sé... a priori debería ser que NO, perooooo lo que sé también es que a algunos Bancos SÍ les han "colado" algunos. Es más, ahora mismo por Ucrania están circulando bastantes lingotes falsos de 1 gramo. Eso es algo que NO se está comentando, pero no menos CIERTO.

De todas formas, ya conocéis mi opinión contraria a los lingotes, pero tampoco hay que pasarse de "conspiranoico"... Por ejemplo, Degussa tiene un sólido prestigio.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (20 Feb 2019)

creo que los mp's van a girar ,, yo vendí a las 16:00

buenas noches


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Feb 2019)

timi dijo:


> creo que los mp's van a girar ,, yo vendí a las 16:00
> 
> buenas noches



Enhorabuena timi, al menos te habrás llevado un 20% de plusvis no?
Como curiosidad (si no respondes no pasa nada) ¿a cómo ascienden los gastos? Es decir, si ganas 100, ¿cuánto de esos 100 se lleva hacienda, comisión de entrada/salida, coste de cambio de divisas (si lo hay) y algún otro gasto que haya?


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2019)

Buenos días , tal como comenta Fernando , soy novato total ,,,, al final no fue un 20 sino un 17 , por culpa mía que vendí mal . Llevaba fsm , poca cantidad , pero cayo un poco , entre en pánico y fui vendiendo todo .La intención era vender de forma ordenada  ,, total , que soy novato.
Hacienda se queda un 18 , 21 o 23 depende de las cantidades ganadas totales , a final de año
Las comisiones de compra/venta dependen del bróker , actualmente estoy operando básicamente con degiro que es de los mas baratos . En la web están los costes que cobran. Realmente están muy bien , el único pero con degiro es que no informa hacienda de nada , pero ojo ellos si informan a la hacienda holandesa
Naturalmente la hacienda holandesa y la española si que se comunican.
El informe que da degiro a final de año es una mierda pinchada en un palo , el del año pasado faltaba información , al menos en el mío .


----------



## paketazo (21 Feb 2019)

timi dijo:


> creo que los mp's van a girar ,, yo vendí a las 16:00
> 
> buenas noches



Técnicamente y si se va a corto plazo, decisión correcta. Dicho esto, los movimientos de la plata agresivos empiezan del modo que estamos viendo. Lleva desde los 14$ a los 16$ casi del tirón...y a veces, (viendo movimientos pasados), las salidas han sido sin descanso.

Como dije ayer, los 16,40$ / 16,60$ pueden frenarla...ayer se giró con fuerza tras una subida de pocas horas vertical.

Todo dependerá de la coyuntura económica en estas semanas, y si tienen ganas de especular un poco con ella, y equilibrar un poco su rezago frente al oro.

Quizá, si se va a largo, habría que fijar una zona potencial de ventas a la baja, que yo situaría en los entornos de 15,40$.

Ahora vas a estar muy pendiente de punto de reentrada, se paciente y ajusta bien el timing "timi"

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, puede que los MPs hayan iniciado la fase correctiva que esperábamos... Es cuestión de esperar unos días y ver cómo se desarrollan los acontecimientos. Lo más previsible es que se dé una corrección tal y como indicaba el pasado domingo. También me ha parecido leer a paketazo que apunta en esa dirección. 

# timi: Date por satisfecho, pero yo diría que tu forma de operar NO parece la más idónea...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2019)

Para mi es un juego a corto plazo , para largo plazo tengo el físico ,, nada de papel
y lo que gano va una parte para caprichos y el resto para compra física

para la plata , tengo el punto de entrada mínimo a 15,60 
para el oro 1315 - 1320
cuando llegue a esos puntos ,,, si llega , puedo estar completamente equivocado ,, igual cambio de opinión.

saludos


----------



## xavik (21 Feb 2019)

timi dijo:


> Para mi es un juego a corto plazo , para largo plazo tengo el físico ,, nada de papel
> y lo que gano va una parte para caprichos y el resto para compra física
> 
> para la plata , tengo el punto de entrada mínimo a 15,60
> ...



Si no es mucho meterme y quieres compartirlo, ¿Podrías dar una pincelada de en qué te fijas para predecir el precio? Por ej. fundamentales o técnicos.


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2019)

Técnico , si es que el análisis que yo hago puede llegar a tener algo de técnico ,, el fundamental es ya para mas expertos que yo , y la experiencia solo se adquiere con el tiempo
Se tiene que tener en cuenta que soy ,, lego no , lo anterior ,,,, son notas mentales en voz alta.
Que me funcionara en el pasado algunas veces , no significa nada ,,, es simplemente un proceso de aprendizaje personal

saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sin querer "jugar" a "analista técnico", ya que NO lo soy, diría que el Oro va a encontrar una fuerte resistencia en la zona de los $1340 - $1360 y es probable que en estos momentos NO la pueda superar. Si esto fuera así, no sería extraño que nos fuéramos hacia la zona de los $1295 - $1270 y ahí veríamos si podría rebotar al alza.

La Plata todavía NO me la he mirado, pero si el Oro retrocede es posible que la Plata le siga... vamos, sería lo más lógico.

¡Ojo! los que estáis metidos en las mineras de MPs...

Saludos.


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (21 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Chivo expiatorio: NO lo sé... a priori debería ser que NO, perooooo lo que sé también es que a algunos Bancos SÍ les han "colado" algunos. Es más, ahora mismo por Ucrania están circulando bastantes lingotes falsos de 1 gramo. Eso es algo que NO se está comentando, pero no menos CIERTO.
> 
> De todas formas, ya conocéis mi opinión contraria a los lingotes, pero tampoco hay que pasarse de "conspiranoico"... Por ejemplo, Degussa tiene un sólido prestigio.
> 
> Saludos.



¿De 1 gramo? Acabas de matarme. Del tó y pa siempre.
Yo pensaba que eso no se falsificaba. Que lo que se falsificaban eran de 100 gr. para arriba.

Sí es verdad lo de los bancos. Por lo menos al Royal Bank of Canadá le colaron uno. Y se lo vendió a un cliente, que si no acude a la prensa, se lo come con patatas. Y ése se dio cuenta porque era joyero y lo abrió para fundirlo. Si no, se queda con un pisapapeles muy caro.

Vamos, que lo de "lingotes no, gracias" lo dicen por algo. Una pena.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2019)

Hola, Chivo expiatorio: Lo siento... pero es lo que HAY. Las falsificaciones de lingotes y también de monedas de Oro han experimentado un gran auge en los últimos años. ¡Ojo" que también se están dando en la Plata. Y los "formatos" ya suelen ser más pequeños, porque entre otras cosas son más fáciles de colocar...

La técnica en las falsificaciones ha mejorado mucho y creo que ya van por la llamada "3ª Generación"...

Lo que yo digo SIEMPRE: Hay que comprar en tiendas o personas de CONFIANZA. En el Oro NO se puede ir a según qué "sitios" de Internet y tampoco esperemos comprarlo muy por debajo de su precio de mercado.

No te voy a enlazar links porque esto es algo que debiera ser más que sabido en este hilo. De todas formas, Chivo expiatorio, si tú tienes algunos lingotes tampoco te cuesta nada ir a un Compro Oro para que te los "miren". Digo esto porque me parece que NO has efectuado las oportunas pruebas de autenticidad. También es posible que los tengas en ese envoltorio que dicen NO hay que "quitar"... Bien, digo esto porque en España, al igual que en buena parte del mundo, se han vendido Canguros de 1 Oz de la Perth Mint que eran falsos, a pesar de que su "envoltorio" parecía bueno. Creo que la Perth Mint emitió un comunicado sobre esto en el año 2015 y en España se detuvo a un individuo que los vendía a finales del 2017...

En fin, este post sólo tiene la pretensión de informar y evitar que os den "gato por liebre"... Nunca mejor dicho.

Cambiando de tema, me acabo de mirar la Plata y la corrección debería ajustarse entre los $15,528 y los $15,300... Si se pierden estos niveles, previsiblemente se perderían los $15 y se iría un poco más abajo... perooooo ya habrá tiempo de analizar el tema. Ahora ambos MPs están dentro de un proceso correctivo y ya veremos hasta dónde llegan. En el Oro, que es el que tengo más "analizado" en los últimos días, sigo pensando lo mismo que escribí el pasado domingo. Precisamente ayer, y aquí en el foro, tuve una consulta particular y lo he "clavado"... ¿Verdad, Antonio?

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (21 Feb 2019)

Hola a todos.
Con lo que habeis comentado de los lingotes de oro da un poco de canguelo. Salseando en la página de Coininvest se me van los ojos a los lingotes de Combibar, son como tabletas de chocolate que se pueden partir en lingotitos de un gramo. Ya me imagino en plan prepper tras una catástrofe con mi tableta guardada en la suela del zapato comprando sacos de arroz con lingotitos de un gramo de oro en plan extraperlo.
Ahora en serio, tienen un precio bastante por encima del spot pero salen mejor el gramo que los lingotes de 1 gramo, viene en un blister con su certificado. Ya se que como ahorro son mejores las onzas, pero yo lo veo una buena opción para comprarlo entre varios colegas, o incluso para regalar lingotitos (regalo curioso un lingotito de un gramo).
Que os parecen estas tabletas?
Vosotros pensais que puede haber tabletas falsas de este tipo?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: A mí NO me gustan, pero es que tengo "alergia" a los lingotes y eso que a mí NO me la han pegado con ellos. De esos tengo poco y NÁ...

Coininvest es una tienda seria, así que tampoco tienes porqué volverte excesivamente "conspiranoico"...

¿Si existen "tabletas" falsas de ese tipo? Pues, casi SEGURO...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2019)

dejo esto

For The First Time Since 2000, Most Assets Are Overbought

El BCE reconoce que el 'bache' en la economía va más allá del automóvil: ''La desaceleración es más profunda y amplia'' - elEconomista.es

saludos


----------



## Pintxen (21 Feb 2019)

Fernando, he de reconocer que las monedas me gustan más, pero si nos salimos de las onzas, las de fracción tienen un sobrespot bastante grande.


----------



## L'omertá (21 Feb 2019)

Sólo paso a saludar, a daros las gracias por los aportes y a desearos buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Pintxen: Cada cual debe comprar aquello que le convenza y por aquí me limito a dar mi opinión. Desconozco a qué precio anda el "formato" que comentas, pero hace años era bastante caro en comparación con otras monedas, incluidas las más "pequeñas". Deduzco por lo que comentas que debe de haberse adaptado al mercado actual.

Por consiguiente, eres tú quién debe decidir y, sobre todo, elegir una tienda CONFIABLE para su compra. A fin de cuentas, el Oro, Oro ES, independientemente del "formato".

Y dejo un artículo que explica uno de los motivos de la caída de hoy en el Oro: un RSI 73 es ciertamente elevado. Quizás lo que más me "choca" es que la fortaleza reciente en el Oro se ha dado con unas Bolsas claramente alcistas y con una relajación muy ostensible en la presión que efectuaban los Bonos gubernamentales. La lectura que hago de ello es una huída hacia la "calidad", por tanto desconfianza y temor...

SHARPS PIXLEY : Gold RSI Hits The Highest Since 2011 | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 Feb 2019)

buenos días

dejo esto

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4242511-silver-explode


----------



## angel220 (22 Feb 2019)

hola buenas me gustaría que me comentarais a una pregunta reflexión por que "todos los recibos lo primero que te dicen es que se tienen que domiciliar (entiendo que es voluntario pero aun estando atento y asumiendo las molestias se puede tener problemas de pagos por lo tanto recargos)" "por que lo mas guay es usar el cajero, fácil y rápido (claro cuando funciona y si ese cajero es de ultima generación para tener buenas prestaciones y aun asi en ninguno me dejaron ingresar ejemplo 25,32 euros ni me devolvieron ejemplo 2,33 euros de la factura que page ""tanto interés en perseguir el terrorismo y el fraude fiscal reduciendo los pagos en efectivo a los niveles tan ridículos que han puesto, persiguiendo alguna vez de forma inquisitoria el por que sacas el dinero de TU cuenta y sobre todo poniéndote todo tipo de trabas para poderlo reingresar en TU cuenta (hablábamos de cantidades elevadas y no tan elevadas muchas, estando a la discrecionalidad del funcionario) entiéndase por lo tanto que esa normativa la cual no encontré (donde se especifique tiempo y cantidad de forma regulada) no es para todos ", "por que hay tanta publicidad sobre el uso del pago por métodos electrónicos, en cualquier método en particular tarjeta, móvil o cualquier otra forma", es solo el deseo de información que quieren tener de nosotros o hay algo mas? La generación actual ya hemos aceptado la domiciliación, por el miedo e imposición a hacienda el limite de efectivo se va imponiendo, los chavales lo único que quieren pagar con móvil, lo siguiente que será??? (y no quiero entrar en las formas que nos han llevado a estas situaciones que comentaba que a mi pensar han sido peores que el mismo fin (cada uno piense lo que crea). un saludo y a ver si recuperan algo de nuevo los metales algo hoy (todo puede ser) y pensar que es lo que hay en común en todo los supuestos que he puesto.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2019)

Hola, angel220: Realmente, NO se requiere de un extenso post para responder a las reflexiones que te haces... Es muy simple: acepta que estás dentro de un Sistema donde tú trabajas y aportas a la Sociedad, pero que cada día tienes menos espacio para tu privacidad. Y lo más importante: tu "dinero" NO es tuyo... sino de "ellos". Dicho esto, poco más hay que decir...

Cada uno debe combatir esto como mejor pueda y sepa... Algunos lo hacemos a través de los MPs FÍSICOS y otras "alternativas", pero la verdad es que CERTEZA ya NO queda ninguna. El "círculo" cada vez se estrecha más y vienen tiempos muy complicados, porque esta situación acabará PETANDO y el cuándo no lo sé ni putas ganas de saberlo... Si hemos llegado a esta situación será porque gran parte de la Sociedad NO lo ha percibido o, simplemente, NO se ha hecho preguntas y también parece que se ha perdido la facultad de protestar ACTIVAMENTE... Y por ACTIVO entiendo ALGO más que el "pataleo" o el "vocear"...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (22 Feb 2019)

muchos de los propios vendedores online de monedas te las recompran. Otra cosa es que en España te dan un precio ridículo.
Si las monedas están en buen estado (sin circular), las mandas, te las tasan y te las pagan al precio del momento. 

En gold.de verás los precios de recompra en "Verkaufen" (traduce la pagina si no sabes alemán) de las distintas monedas en distintas tiendas online alemanas. 

Aquí en Celtic Gold tambien te cuentan como va el proceso (que será similar para cualquier sitio online)

Selling Gold and Silver


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Feb 2019)

MIP dijo:


> muchos de los propios vendedores online de monedas te las recompran. Otra cosa es que en España te dan un precio ridículo.
> Si las monedas están en buen estado (sin circular), las mandas, te las tasan y te las pagan al precio del momento.



Pero habeis estado vendiendo alguna vez y sabeis como va el tema ?

Me imagino que te empezaran a poner pegas y que el precio que tienen de recompra luego sera bastante menos de lo que te den, te diran incluso que la capsula o el paquete en donde va tu onza esta en mal estado o tiene una ralla y que por eso ya no te dan el precio oficial.

Yo hace unos años compre oro por debajo del precio de spot en una subasta numismatica de estados unidos, despues fui a venderlo a unos compro oro, yo sabia que el oro era de 22 kilates para arriba, eran monedas arabes y esos no acuñaban en 18 kilates, pues tuve que darme bastantes vueltas ya que en todos sitios me decian que eran de 18 kilates.

En el ultimo sitio donde se las quedaron fue por la avaricia, ellos no sabian que esas monedas eran de cecas extranjeras con poco valor mas del que tiene su metal, pensaban que podrian ser de Andalucia y decidieron darme precio de spot para 22 kilates en ese momento.

Primero dijeron que era 18 kilates como en los 10 sitios anteriores, cuando ya me las llevaba dijeron bueno esque es confuso da entre 18 y 22 kilates, te daremos como si fuera de 22......

Probablemente eran de 24 kilates y aun asi no fue facil soltarlas.

En realidad si era facil soltarlas, al precio ridiculo que ellos daban desde un principio, quizas en otras ciudades sean mas legales.


----------



## MIP (22 Feb 2019)

Es que no es lo mismo coger una moneda bullion que empezar a dar vueltas con piezas numismáticas. 

Y luego me cuentas que fuiste a vender a un compro oro, que a efectos es lo mismo que si me dices que fuiste a venderselo a un chatarrero gitano.


----------



## antorob (22 Feb 2019)

Salgo de la cueva cinco minutos para avisar que yo no venderia nada ahora mismo.

Para justificar mi propuesta adjunto dos artículos.

Las silver eagles se han agotado de momento,

Traductor de Google

Y un articulo de Ted Butler que hay que leer despacio para entender porque desde Noviembre - 2018, la situación parece que ha cambiado.

Traductor de Google

Saludos.


----------



## joalan (22 Feb 2019)

Hombre


Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero habeis estado vendiendo alguna vez y sabeis como va el tema ?
> 
> Me imagino que te empezaran a poner pegas y que el precio que tienen de recompra luego sera bastante menos de lo que te den, te diran incluso que la capsula o el paquete en donde va tu onza esta en mal estado o tiene una ralla y que por eso ya no te dan el precio oficial.
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo no veo la polémica por ningún lado. Creo que está bastante claro de cuántos kilates es un soberano, una alfonsina o un napoleón. Por no hablar de las onzas bullion, así que si te cuestionan eso ya es para darse la vuelta y buscar otro comprador. Incluso aunque sean monedas más raras, todo está catalogado y a golpe de google se ve. Otra cosa es meterse ya en calidades y aspectos puramente numismáticos, pero el contenido en oro creo que es fácilmente comprobable.


----------



## FranMen (22 Feb 2019)

Quizás lo que planteo sea una tontería pero si es cierto el artículo reseñado por Antorob y el oro y la plata se disparan (no sólo una buena subida ) JP Morgan se enriquecería pero le pegaría un tiro en el pie a USA y al dólar , en cambio países como China, Rusia y la India (particulares) saldrían beneficiados (quizás China no por perder clientes arruinados). Sería el fin de la montaña de deuda (por impago) de USA y del dólar. 
Realmente no creo que interese a nadie que esto ocurra y los USA no lo van a permitir , harían lo imposible por frenar a JP Morgan.


----------



## FranMen (22 Feb 2019)

Interesante hilo en el principal: El FMI nos desvela el futuro: tasas de interés "muy negativas" y monedas paralelas


----------



## tristezadeclon (22 Feb 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Quizás lo que planteo sea una tontería pero si es cierto el artículo reseñado por Antorob y el oro y la plata se disparan (no sólo una buena subida ) JP Morgan se enriquecería pero le pegaría un tiro en el pie a USA y al dólar , en cambio países como China, Rusia y la India (particulares) saldrían beneficiados (quizás China no por perder clientes arruinados). Sería el fin de la montaña de deuda (por impago) de USA y del dólar.
> Realmente no creo que interese a nadie que esto ocurra y los USA no lo van a permitir , harían lo imposible por frenar a JP Morgan.



si jpmorgan estuviese comprando esa plata para los gobiernos chino y ruso todo encajaría, sería una jugada maestra para acabar con el petrodolar y la hegemonía estadounidense, es mi teoría, la puse en un mensaje del post "conspiranoias sobre el petrodolar y la geopolítica mundial"

sabemos q los gobiernos ruso y chino están comprando todo el oro que pueden y q además el año pasado incorporaron a sus reservas el 100% y el 87% del oro q sus paises produjeron y son el primer y el tercer productor de oro del mundo, sabiendo q están haciendo eso con el oro no sería tan descabellado q tb lo estuviesen haciendo con la plata a través de jp morgan


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Feb 2019)

A quien utilice el broker de ING, si es que hay alguien:

Pues resulta que hace años que soy cliente de ING y no tuve nunca ningún problema pero, hete aquí, que cuando decidieron actualizar su página web y transformarla en algo más moderno, lleno de globitos y consejitos y gilipolleces sin cuento, me empezaron a joder la vida. Otros muchos como yo, consideraron que la nueva web era una mierda (¿a qué me recuerda esto?) y así lo manifestaron con amargas quejas que, como suele ocurrir, no fueron atendidas. Donde antes se veían unas machistas tablas donde cada movimiento se percibía de un vistazo, ahora aparecían unas gráficas, unos iconos y unos circulitos incomprensibles con perspectiva de género, entre los que es imposible encontrar nada. Buscar un simple recibo de hace un año se convierte en una odisea.

Y ahora, además, desde hace más o menos un mes, lo intolerable, lo incomprensible, lo asombroso, lo inexplicable en una página de un banco que opera casi exclusivamente por internet, y es que no me puedo fiar de las cuentas que aparecen en la página de inicio, donde se encuentran sobrevaloradas en más o menos 10.000 euros con respecto al saldo real que yo mantengo en un excel aparte. Esta es una cantidad muy importante que puede inducir a tomar decisiones de gasto o inversión que no se corresponden con las cantidades reales llevando a errores que pueden ser muy onerosos.

Esto no es de recibo, pero lo peor es que compruebo que su servicio de atención al cliente es una puta mierda, porque llevo llamando desde hace tres semanas para que subsanen esta incidencia, y en todas las ocasiones juran y perjuran que dan parte al servicio de informática y se pondrán en contacto conmigo en un plazo de dos días, como se comprometen en sus condiciones, y nadie me devuelve la llamada para darme novedades mientras el problema persiste. Cuando se me hinchan las gónadas, respiro profundo y vuelvo a pasar por el tedioso proceso de marcar números a requerimiento de un robot y, cuando estoy al borde de la desesperación, se pone otra operadora a la que tengo que volver a contarle la misma historia y que no me puede ofrecer ninguna explicación porque, ni ella, ni nadie, tienen ni puta idea del asunto en cuestión..

Y, aunque más o menos uno controla las cantidades de cada operación, no se pone a echar todas las cuentas exactas de cada cambio de divisa o porcentaje de comisiones o cantidades de acciones o de ingresos y retiradas, porque no haría otra cosa y porque no hay más remedio que fiarse del sistema, pero constatando errores tan grandes en algo fundamental, ¿como confiar en que el resto de operaciones de menor cuantía son exactas?

En fin que, sintiéndolo mucho, he decidido cortar por lo sano y buscarme un buen broker con el que se pueda tratar y un banco que opere por internet de modo serio, si esto fuera posible, así que acepto sugerencias de todos aquellos tan bondadosos como para haber llegado hasta aquí.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## angel220 (22 Feb 2019)

Barrick Gold estudia comprar Newmont Mining 22/02/2019 - 19:37


----------



## Orooo (22 Feb 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> A quien utilice el broker de ING, si es que hay alguien:
> 
> Pues resulta que hace años que soy cliente de ING y no tuve nunca ningún problema pero, hete aquí, que cuando decidieron actualizar su página web y transformarla en algo más moderno, lleno de globitos y consejitos y gilipolleces sin cuento, me empezaron a joder la vida. Otros muchos como yo, consideraron que la nueva web era una mierda (¿a qué me recuerda esto?) y así lo manifestaron con amargas quejas que, como suele ocurrir, no fueron atendidas. Donde antes se veían unas machistas tablas donde cada movimiento se percibía de un vistazo, ahora aparecían unas gráficas, unos iconos y unos circulitos incomprensibles con perspectiva de género, entre los que es imposible encontrar nada. Buscar un simple recibo de hace un año se convierte en una odisea.
> 
> ...




Yo estoy en ING y si, el broker desde hace un mes se esta columpiando mucho. Yo entiendo que es un buen broker y seran problemas puntuales que iran solucionando.

De cambiar yo cambiaria a Interactive Brokers.

Yo de todas formas me quedo con ing de momento, ya que tambien es mi banco y estoy agusto con ellos, cuando les he tenido que llamar para algo siempre me lo han solucionado. Al menos de momento. Si veo que van a peor y no solucionan el camino que llevan me voy a IB.


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2019)

Veo que os parecen interesantes las compras chinas y rusas de metal, amén de la absorción de la producción nacional para el tesoro.

Podemos dar con las explicaciones conspiranoicas que queramos, sin embargo, quizá la respuesta sea más sencilla.

Partiendo de la base de que el dólar es la divisa de referencia y la reina en el comercio internacional, cualquier otra divisa que no fluctúe de forma paralela a la misma es posible que sufra a medio plazo una crisis hiperinflacionista y por consiguiente una crisis de confianza nacional e internacional.

Como mandatario de un país con una divisa de segunda división...o tercera…¿Cómo puedo asegurar que mi país siga funcionando el mayor tiempo posible si USA y sus aliados atacan a mi moneda y la hunden en los mercados internacionales?

A bote pronto, hay dos manera eficaces...la que usa todo país con capacidad económica suficiente es comprando principalmente divisa solvente "dólares" en mayor medida...pero si nos toca los cojones comprar dólares por que son en cierta medida enemigos económicos o militares...¿Qué compramos para proteger a nuestro país de una crisis monetaria?...pues se me ocurre el oro por ejemplo.

En cuanto a JP y su plata, considero que para este banco este metal es una mera reserva largoplacista que avale sus balances y de confianza a los accionistas...no veo nada de conspiración aquí...ojo...no lo veo yo...pero vete tu a saber la respuesta real.

Yo si fuera el director de unos de los mayores bancos del mundo, un % del beneficio, o incluso de la inversión de medio riesgo, la dedicaría a adquirir metales, preferentemente oro, pero la plata, tiene mayor potencial de revalorización...y ellos lo saben perfectamente.

¿acaso pensáis que un banco que posee en cartera miles de millones invertidos en renta variable, fija, inmuebles...iba a dejar el nicho de los metales sin un buen porcentaje de inversión?

Aquí, el problema que tienen es que no saben dónde meter el dinero, nosotros que si lo sabemos, nunca tendremos ese problema...por la poca cuantía, se me entiende.

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## timi (22 Feb 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Interesante hilo en el principal: El FMI nos desvela el futuro: tasas de interés "muy negativas" y monedas paralelas



si esto llega a implementarse , me lo fundo casi todo en metales ,,,siempre y cuando en las tiendas tuvieran stock ,,, que no creo que fuera el único 



Kovaliov dijo:


> A quien utilice el broker de ING, si es que hay alguien:
> 
> Pues resulta que hace años que soy cliente de ING y no tuve nunca ningún problema pero, hete aquí, que cuando decidieron actualizar su página web y transformarla en algo más moderno, lleno de globitos y consejitos y gilipolleces sin cuento, me empezaron a joder la vida. Otros muchos como yo, consideraron que la nueva web era una mierda (¿a qué me recuerda esto?) y así lo manifestaron con amargas quejas que, como suele ocurrir, no fueron atendidas. Donde antes se veían unas machistas tablas donde cada movimiento se percibía de un vistazo, ahora aparecían unas gráficas, unos iconos y unos circulitos incomprensibles con perspectiva de género, entre los que es imposible encontrar nada. Buscar un simple recibo de hace un año se convierte en una odisea.
> 
> ...



estuve en el mismo dilema hace unos meses y me decanté por degiro , tiene sus inconvenientes , pero para mi es mejor que ing.
Los cambios de saldo lo tengo ya como normal , sales de la aplicación y vuelves a entrar y ya te informa del saldo correcto


----------



## FranMen (22 Feb 2019)

Paketazo, no es tan fácil. Tu mayor enemigo es al mismo tiempo tu mayor cliente. Los chinos son, ante todo, muy buenos comerciantes y , si el dólar fuese una moneda de confianza la preferirían al oro, lo que pasa es que a USA se le ve mucho el plumero con la impresora.
Los bancos son expertos en manejar dinero Fiat, bits. Lo suyo no son ni los pisos ni los metales, salvo de forma temporal para ganar más bits. Otra cosa es que a un cliente defensivo como tú le recomienden MP’s


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Dos cosas en relación a lo que comentas. Veamos:

1ª.- Tu teoría sería perfectamente válida para Rusia y que sabemos que está comprando Oro casi todos los meses... y desde hace años. Su moneda, el Rublo, sabemos que es "papel mojado" en el concierto internacional y sólo falta ver la devaluación histórica que lleva... Bien, el caso de China es diametralmente opuesto: es el país extranjero que más USD posee. Y tampoco olvidemos otra paradoja añadida: China es uno de los países donde la impresora más humo ha sacado...

2ª.- JP Morgan es un banco americano, aparte de "globalista", y su interés por la Plata FÍSICA puede deberse a las tres razones que he apuntado en otras ocasiones: 1) para su propio beneficio futuro; 2) como "intermediario" de otros y aquí pienso en el "Estado profundo" de los EE.UU. y 3) un "mix" de ambos. Y NO olvidemos que JP Morgan es un banco "metalero" o ¿quién se hizo con Bear Stearns?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (23 Feb 2019)

Buenos días , observo en el gráfico de la plata a 1h que se esta terminando de formar una figura hch , es correcta esta observación ?
si es correcto , esto podría corregir el precio de la plata a 15,45 mínimo

dejo esto

S&P Warns Global Sovereign Debt Will Top $50 Trillion This Year

U.S. Mint Ends Production of 90% Silver Coins

buen fin de semana


----------



## MIP (23 Feb 2019)

timi dijo:


> Buenos días , observo en el gráfico de la plata a 1h que se esta terminando de formar una figura hch , es correcta esta observación ?
> si es correcto , esto podría corregir el precio de la plata a 15,45 mínimo
> 
> dejo esto
> ...



HCH es una figura de cambio de tendencia, pero tiene menos relevancia en tendencias a corto plazo, como las que puedas observar en un grafico de 1h. 

El que seria relevante es el HCH invertido que formaria de superar los $20-$22, ya que, de confirmarse, se habria fraguado en 3 años y esa si que seria una figura alcista a largo plazo muy potente.


----------



## paketazo (23 Feb 2019)

FranMen hoy en día considero las guerras comerciales y de divisas sobre todo, como las guerras de siglos pasados con bombas y balas.

La compra de oro, la veo simple y llanamente como si de una acumulación de balas en el pasado se tratase. Tu te piensas realmente que China no posee deuda USA para dar y tomar...una deuda respaldada por dólares valorada en miles de millones...aun que haya amenazado que ira reduciendo sus compras, el monto de deuda americana que posee China es inmensa, lo del oro, yo lo sigo viendo como una vía alternativa para ese país.

Ya no hablo de la tradición que pueda tener uno u otro pueblo, si no de que China, posee una capacidad (de un tiempo a esta parte menos), de absorción de divisa internacional dada su situación exportadora de bienes, y de capital humano.

Simplifícalo pensando en tu familia...si posees un trabajo que aumenta cada mes su salario, y posees bienes muebles, inmuebles, renta variable, renta fija...¿a dónde vamos ahora?... pues compremos algún seguro para el largo plazo que nos pueda salvar los muebles... oro.

China ha pasado en unas décadas que hemos vivido muchos, de ser un país tercermundista con una renta per cápita y exportaciones simbólicas, a un gigante exportador y absorbedor de divisa en su balanza comercial.

Fernando, yo de la banca no me fio un pelo (ni de los chinos en los negocios)… y evidentemente, el movimiento de JP sobre este metal busca rentabilidad, lo de intermediar para terceros, pues en el fondo, el capital que posee JP es de sus accionistas, así que acepto que esas compras son avaladas por sus principales accionistas o sea Vanguard Grup, Blackrock y State Street corp. Por lo tanto entiendo que la decisión de comprar plata, depende de que estos tres fondos den la luz blanca a dicho proyecto. Pienso que alguna de estas caras, sabe perfectamente el motivo de que JP esté comprando plata :

Vanguard's management and directors

Lo que sucede es que probablemente tengan firmado un contrato de confidencialidad de muchos miles de millones si se les ocurre abrir el pico.

Mientras tanto por aquí intentaremos dar en la diana.

¿Por cierto Timi, como ves la plata para la semana?

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2019)

Hola, paketazo: NI tú NI yo nos fiamos un pelo de la Banca... NO creo que seamos tan imbéciles como para confiar en algo que está más que PODRIDO si sus activos se tuvieran que ajustar a la REALIDAD económico-financiera.

Eso NO quita, paketazo, para que en muchas ocasiones vaya "más allá" de lo que sería "ortodoxo" y también puedo opinar con cierto criterio sobre algunos asuntos, porque poseo una información que otros no tienen, bien porque no la han buscado, no tienen acceso a ella o no tienen tantos contactos diversificados como los que yo pueda tener, ni más ni menos...

Esto que comento tiene que ver mucho con las "conexiones" que el "Estado profundo" tiene con los grandes Bancos estadounidenses. La mejor prueba de lo que te comento la tuvimos el pasado Diciembre, cuando se decidió "cambiar" el curso que estaban tomando los índices bursátiles estadounidenses y, ya de paso, del resto del mundo. La "intervención" fue CLARÍSIMA.

Y, por otro lado, comentar que los Estados Unidos tuvieron unas importantes reservas estratégicas en la Plata y de las que se desprendieron hace décadas con dirección al Reino Unido. Bien, NADA nos dice que estén de nuevo en el "tema" y, en este caso, sería con la colaboración de JP Morgan.

Dicho esto, NO creo que esos Fondos de Inversión que comentas tengan un especial interés en la Plata.

Por ejemplo, en el Oro SÍ que se han visto importantes movimientos protagonizados por distintos Hedges Funds y Fondos de Inversión de "primera línea", como el Bridgewater de Ray Dalio...

Bueno, con todos los respetos para el amigo timi, entiendo que sus "pronósticos" más que "análisis" hay que encuadrarlos en la "intuición" y poco más. Cuando adquiera mayor experiencia ya lo tendré más en cuenta. En algunos aspectos me recuerda al amigo Charizato21...

Hay algo que NO debemos de perder de vista y es el resultado que puedan tener las negociaciones entre los EE.UU. y China por la Guerra Comercial que sostienen. Si llegarán a algún tipo de acuerdo, es muy posible que los MPs tirasen a la baja y todo lo contrario si el resultado fuera a la inversa... Por consiguiente, yo estoy muy "neutro" al respecto, pero me inclino más porque la corrección continúe. Quizás, porque es lo que prefiero en estos momentos... Yo me he puesto unos "topes" en las compras de MPs y llegados ahí dejaré de comprar...

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (23 Feb 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, por otro lado, comentar que los Estados Unidos tuvieron unas importantes reservas estratégicas en la Plata y de las que se desprendieron hace décadas con dirección al Reino Unido. Bien, NADA nos dice que estén de nuevo en el "tema" y, en este caso, sería con la colaboración de JP Morgan.
> 
> Dicho esto, NO creo que esos Fondos de Inversión que comentas tengan un especial interés en la Plata.



despues de décadas en las q la plata siempre había sido un mineral estratégico para estados unidos, el año pasado salió de la lista de 35 minerales estratégicos q elabora cada año el gobierno de estados unidos

Interior Releases 2018’s Final List of 35 Minerals Deemed Critical to U.S. National Security and the Economy

recordemos q la plata por ejemplo fue el material con el q se realizó el proyecto manhattan Proyecto Manhattan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre para el desarrollo de las bombas atómicas, en el q utilizaron 13.000 toneladas de plata, o lo q es la mitad de la producción mundial de plata actual en un año y para la época suponía la producción mundial de plata de muchos años, utilizaron plata pq no tenían cobre para hacer las bobinas electromagnéticas

da para muchas teorías el q estados unidos se haya desprendido de sus reservas de plata cuando siempre lo habían considerado un mineral estratégico


----------



## FranMen (23 Feb 2019)

Podéis decirme lo que es el estado profundo en USA? En España el estado profundo es el beneficio personal de los dirigentes (puertas giratorias y cuentas en paraísos fiscales). En USA el estado profundo busca el beneficio del país o de sus élites
—————
Paketazo, lo que me da miedo es que hay nuevas tecnologías militares pendientes de probar: HAARP, cañón de riel, ultracavitazi’on, técnicas de ocultación..., cambios en statu quo que pueden envalentonar a alguien para desencadenar una guerra real


----------



## tristezadeclon (23 Feb 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Podéis decirme lo que es el estado profundo en USA? En España el estado profundo es el beneficio personal de los dirigentes (puertas giratorias y cuentas en paraísos fiscales). En USA el estado profundo busca el beneficio del país o de sus élites



te advierto de q lo del estado profundo usano es solo una teoría conspiranoica y no hay nada demostrado, si sigues tirando de ese hilo llegarás a los rothschild, los rockefeller, la reserva federal, soros, los bush, los clinton, obama etc... etc... y da gracias si te quedas ahí pq despues de eso ya desbarran a tutiplen y no, no te podrán decir aquello de solo le faltan aliens, pq hasta de eso tiene si lo llevas al extremo

el estado profundo busca el beneficio de las élites, serían los lacayos de los rothschild etc... infiltrados en cargos importantes de la administración estadounidense, habría todo un plan para conseguir llevarnos al nuevo orden mundial, se supone q trump estaría luchando contra ellos, pero como no quiero discutir con la gente de este post paro aquí

q te lo expliquen los que creen de verdad en ello, de todas maneras lo mejor es informarse por uno mismo, tienes miles de videos en youtube y millones de webs en internet q lo explican


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Tristezadeclon: Te "ACTUALIZO": Ya en 1979 se determinó que la Plata NO era necesaria para la Defensa de los EE.UU. Se puede consultar el siguiente informe: "National Defense Requirements For A Silver Stockpile, April 10, 1979"... Eso NO quita para que sepamos que la Plata sigue siendo utilizada ampliamente en aplicaciones militares y aeroespaciales. Es curioso que la agencia encargada de este tema, es decir la DLA Strategic Materials sea sumamente opaca a la hora de decir cuánta Plata posee.

# FranMen: Bueno, sobre el "Estado profundo" encontrarás muchas opiniones y algunas con tan escaso fundamento como la que he leído por encima... La verdad es que NO merecía que le prestará mayor atención. Lo que SÍ te diré, FranMen, que este tema es objeto de serios debates en medios muy SERIOS de los Estados Unidos, es decir que por allí NO se considera una "frivolidad". Como muestra te dejo un artículo de los muchos que te podría enlazar. Fíjate dónde se publicó y quién fue su autor...

Gov Exec: Deconstructing the Deep State

Si existe o NO el "Estado profundo" yo no lo sé por razones obvias, pero tengo mi particular opinión al respecto y, al menos, leo fuentes que están consideradas como "excelentes". Por si lo estimas oportuno, te dejo el último título que he leído sobre el tema: "The State Deep: How an Army of Bureaucrats Protected Barack Obama".

Respecto al Haarp, ya NO hay tanta gente medianamente informada que niegue su existencia. Todo depende de la que se posea y dónde se busque... Te lo digo porque este tema ha salido a relucir en varias ocasiones en el Senado de los EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (23 Feb 2019)

que calendario tiene actualmente las negociaciones de los EE.UU y China?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2019)

Hola, timi: La verdad, es que NO sigo el tema, ya que ahora estoy más dedicado a otros temas. Total, de lo que sea ya me enteraré a los pocos minutos...

Bien, hay un medio que sigue el tema y te dejo su enlace...

The US-China Trade War: A Timeline - China Briefing News

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Feb 2019)

Gracias por las respuestas pero lo que yo quería preguntar es si el estado profundo de USA busca beneficiar a las élites de USA y a USA como estado o si a esas élites no les importa abandonar el pais y pueden aliarse con otros, véase China...
Hay muchas grandes empresas americanas que se fueron a China por el beneficio y ahora se están dando cuenta de lo que eso significa por lo que están pensando volver a USA, aunque probablemente ya sea tarde. Casi todo ha sido copiado y China puede echar a volar por si sola.
En España el estado profundo sólo busca su propio beneficio incluso vendiendo su país a otras potencias/multinacionales


----------



## timi (23 Feb 2019)

Dejo esto

EEUU y China reanudan la negociación comercial para alcanzar acuerdos

si llegan a un acuerdo , en teoría tendría que relajar las subidas de estas semanas anteriores del oro y la plata no?
la fecha limite para poner mas aranceles es el 1 de marzo , que es el viernes , pero trumposo ya comento que si las negociaciones van a buen ritmo , alargara el plazo para aplicar mas aranceles. La próxima semana , será una semana interesante en este aspecto . Esta claro que a las 2 partes les interesa un acuerdo. Que pensáis al respecto?

dejo este otro articulo

The Return To A Gold Exchange Standard

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# FranMen: Sobre algo que se desconoce y cuál es su posible naturaleza, NO se puede uno pronunciar de forma clara y más, como sucede en esta "provincia" del Imperio, si encima estamos tan alejados y "pintamos", lo que "pintamos", es decir NADA... Además, aquí la información que llega es muy sesgada y pésima. Para conocer sobre este tema del "Estado profundo" tendrías que leer en medios estadounidenses y, a poder ser, sin "amarillamiento"...

No obstante, te voy a dar mi opinión sobre lo que preguntas: A ninguna "élite" de un Imperio le interesa "desentenderse" del mismo y aliarse con el "enemigo", aunque se hayan dado casos y sigan existiendo, para qué negarlo... SIEMPRE les irá mejor dentro del Imperio dominante que encima posea el poderío militar necesario para sostenerlo.

Tú pregunta me ha hecho remontarme a los tiempos de Aníbal y cuya fracaso en suelo romano, seguido por la derrota en Zama, fueron propiciados por las "élites" que pertenecían al Senado cartaginés. Bien, ¿sacaron algún "rédito" de sus oscuras maniobras? Pues, NINGUNO... Tampoco ahora tendría porqué ser diferente.

Y NO sobrevalores a China... un auténtico Gigante con los "pies de barro"...

# timi: A ninguna de las dos potencias les interesa una Guerra Comercial y lo más probable es que lleguen a algún tipo de acuerdo, aunque sea meramente "puntual"... El próximo año son las elecciones en los Estados Unidos y de aquí a entonces, después de una "tregua", podría volverse al "punto de partida" en la Guerra Comercial y aumentar su VIRULENCIA... De hecho, me parece que estamos asistiendo a una auténtica partida de Ajedrez y las "blancas" las manejan los estadounidenses...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2019)

NO son "buenas noticias", pero ahí lo dejo...

Estados Unidos cerca militarmente a Venezuela

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Acabo de leer una noticia en la prensa estadounidense y que responde a una de la cuestiones que planteaba ayer timi...

En "teoría" hoy finalizan las negociaciones entre EE.UU. y China, tras haberse prorrogado dos días más, ya que finalizaban el pasado Viernes. Diríase que se ha avanzado mucho para llegar a un acuerdo, puesto que Trump ha manifestado que espera reunirse el próximo mes en su localidad de Florida con el Presidente chino, Xi Jiping, para intentar finalizar un acuerdo.

Un paso hacia el acuerdo lo ha supuesto que el Secretario de Agricultura, Sonny Perdue, anunciará que Beijing había acordado comprar 10 millones de toneladas de Soja estadounidense.

Bueno, parece que todo apunta en la dirección que comentaba ayer en uno de mis posts. A fin de cuentas, a ambas potencias les interesa llegar a un acuerdo. Evidentemente, si se llega a ello, se va a notar y mucho en los distintos mercados.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (24 Feb 2019)

Bueno , pues creo que llega la resolución de ese extraño momento en que las bolsas y los mp's subían ,,, tal como comentabais Fernando y Paquetazo , esto no podía durar.
Juntando esto con las elecciones que se acercan , tendremos cierta calma algunas semanas ?
Tiempo de continuar con los deberes e ir comprando algo mas de físico.
Pero cuidado , que la realidad es muy tozuda y el tiempo puede cambiar muy rápido ,,,

European Oil Demand Is Shockingly Weak | OilPrice.com

dejo este otro interesante articulo , de los nubarrones que se ven a lo lejos y que ya se ha comentado por aquí de su existencia

EXXONMOBIL U.S. OIL & GAS FINANCIAL TRAIN-WRECK: Producing Shale Is Destroying Its Bottom Line – SRSrocco Report

me voy a preparar el plantel de tomate,,,


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Feb 2019)

Lamento no poder ayudarte porque afortunadamente no he tenido la necesidad de vender nada.
En mi forma de verlo es que si compré a 17 estando el spot a 15 y éste sube a 100, a mi no me importaría vender a 90 dado el caso ya que, evidentemente hay un beneficio brutal.
Es muy posible que si busco pueda venderlo a 100 y con suerte un poco más, pero ¿te has puesto a pensar todos los gastos posibles? Es decir, gastos de envío, transferencias, comisiones, cambio de divisa, facturas, pagos de impuestos, hacienda, dar explicaciones sobre el origen (que aunque las tengas, una vez que te enfilan date por jodido), tiempo -eso es muy importante- entre otras cosas.
En cambio, si tienes la posibilidad de vender rápidamente a 90, sin preguntas, en efectivo y nadie más que el comprador y el vendedor lo sabría, ¿acaso no es una opción muy tentadora?


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Feb 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> despues de décadas en las q la plata siempre había sido un mineral estratégico para estados unidos, el año pasado salió de la lista de 35 minerales estratégicos q elabora cada año el gobierno de estados unidos
> 
> Interior Releases 2018’s Final List of 35 Minerals Deemed Critical to U.S. National Security and the Economy
> 
> ...



Espero no meter la pata, pero me parece que no es lo mismo material crítico a material estratégico, entiendo que ambos conceptos tienen importancia para la economía usana, pero creo que se refieren a los críticos por la facilidad de conseguirlos (no olvidemos que el 95 % de tierras raras están en China).
La Plata no es que no sea estratégica, sino -creo yo- que no tienen tan complicado como otros minerales el conseguirla. Tampoco vi al oro en la lista y bajo mi punto de vista es un metal muy estratégico.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Feb 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero habeis estado vendiendo alguna vez y sabeis como va el tema ?
> 
> Me imagino que te empezaran a poner pegas y que el precio que tienen de recompra luego sera bastante menos de lo que te den, te diran incluso que la capsula o el paquete en donde va tu onza esta en mal estado o tiene una ralla y que por eso ya no te dan el precio oficial.
> 
> ...



Es que los compro oro son unos estafadores, ahí su target son personas con las pocas joyas que les quedan, nivel de conocimientos en MP's bajo o nulo y una gran necesidad, no son para los temas que tratamos aquí.
Entra a un compro oro e intenta comprar, pregunta por monedas y/o lingotes y verás que te darán largas o simplemente no sabrán de qué les hablas.
Yo una vez entre con la alianza y me contaron milongas de que se pagaba muy poco por el oro, que no había mercado, entonces le dije que le compraba, ahí el tío cambió el chip y me quería vender al doble de lo que me pagaba por la alianza.
Ellos están ahí para coger tu oro a precio de derribo y mandarlo fuera de aquí.


----------



## timi (24 Feb 2019)

que día vencen los contratos de futuros de oro y plata?
gracias


----------



## MIP (24 Feb 2019)

timi dijo:


> que día vencen los contratos de futuros de oro y plata?
> gracias



Si no me falla la memoria, como casi todos, tercer viernes del mes.

Edit: pues si me ha fallado la memoria, el último día de trading es el tercer día anterior al ultimo día hábil del mes. 

Aquí están todas las especificaciones completas. 

100 oz Gold Future | ICE

5000 oz Silver Future | ICE


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2019)

El oro va a subir, aun quedan ostias como panes en venezuela......... la duda es una vez que suba a donde quiera si luego volvera a bajar.


----------



## timi (24 Feb 2019)

dejo esto

US-China Talks Hit A Snag: How To Enforce Any Deal


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Notrabajo34: Todo lo que sube acaba bajando y viceversa. En el Oro TAMPOCO va a ser distinto y, si acabará siendo así, es que le quedarían pocos "telediarios" al mundo que conocemos.

Mira, Notrabajo34, hoy he visto un documental en el que aparecía Guinea, la antigua colonia española, y Venezuela estaría muy por encima de lo que allí está sucediendo... La MISERIA es ostensible por todos los lados y también la evidente hambruna que pasan sus habitantes. Por cierto, mientras veía el documental, me preguntaba cómo ésta gente NO está entre las que nos llegan del África subsahariana... Supongo que a las "Mafias" -TODAS, incluidas las que se parapetan como "bienpensantes"...- NO les resulta rentable, porque allí debe haber muy poca gente con capacidad para pagar algo que no sea el miserable sustento diario.

# timi: Es "INDIGERIBLE" que se pueda llegar a un acuerdo de ese tipo, fuera del que supone asumir que es "papel mojado" en el futuro y, probablemente, más cercano que lejano. NO se puede predecir la evolución de las Divisas y menos cuando pertenecen a países con economías sobrecalentadas o que suelen tener habituales fricciones de carácter geopolítico.

Dígamos que se está buscando un acuerdo entre EE.UU. y China, pero para calmar a los mercados y también observando el panorama de incertidumbre económica mundial. Pero de ahí a llegar a un "acuerdo duradero" me parece que hay un gran puente de FALSEDAD.

Saludos.


----------



## Lego (24 Feb 2019)

"Deep State" es un nombre que te parecerá apropiado o no, pero haberlo haylo.

No estoy hablando del Estado, de lo que permanece mientras pasan los presidentes y las modas. Todo eso es público, estructura vista, conocida, y que trabaja a menudo "con luz y taquígrafos". Tampoco hablo del Gobierno, claro. Sólo los necios confunden el Gobierno con el Estado. Como los catalanes que ahora están en el banquillo, que pensaban que desafiaban a Rajoy.

Se trata de algo más difuso y que, sin duda, operan al margen de los cauces políticos. Precisamente para condicionar los cauces políticos.

Te pongo dos ejemplos usanos, aunque esto lo hay, a su manera y tamaño, en todas partes.


----------



## angel220 (25 Feb 2019)

25.02.2019
EE.UU.-China: Los temas pendientes que (todavía) no menciona Trump


----------



## Orooo (25 Feb 2019)

A mi los lingotes me encantan. Sinceramente me parecen mucho mas bonitos que las monedas.


----------



## Muttley (25 Feb 2019)

Orooo dijo:


> A mi los lingotes me encantan. Sinceramente me parecen mucho mas bonitos que las monedas.



Yo hablando de plata es que prefiero monedas de plata de tamaño estándar (más o menos 1onza).
Los duros de plata dominaron todas las transacciones comerciales en el mundo durante trescientos cincuenta años. Hay algunos con resellos que validaban su uso en China,Japón, Ceilán, Medio oriente, Zanzíbar....literalmente paises muy muy remotos.
Esto demuestra que una moneda de plata de un peso sobre los 28grs es de un tamaño absolutamente perfecto para una transacción comercial fisica. Un pelín grande para "comprar el pan" eso sí, pero por lo demás estupenda para el día a día.
Un depósito auténtico de valor intercambiable por otros bienes. Y eso es lo que me pone cachondo a mi.
Un lingote es para guardar en un banco o enterrarlo. Nadie intercambió lingotes nunca, más díficiles de transportar y comprobar.
Aquí 8 reales de plata de los Reyes Católicos. Preciosos. Hasta tienen el yugo y las flechas "fachas" y todo....







Por supuesto, todos los demás paises intentaron replicar el formato (8 reales de plata españoles=1 dólar USA= 1 corona inglesa).
Y puestos a guardar debajo del colchón unidades de kilo, sigo prefiriendo una moneda de kilo a un lingote de kilo a igualdad de precio. Hoy:
1 lingote de kilo Fiji: 548 euros en coininvest 
1 moneda de kilo: 547 euros kookaburra 2019 1kg en coininvest
Para mi la decisión está clara:


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ya dicen que para "gustos" los "colores"... De manera que si a Orooo le gustan más los lingotes NADA que decir, aunque en lo personal estoy con Muttley y ya lo sabéis: SIEMPRE he apostado por las monedas. En la Plata sigo dando preferencia al Premium, pero porque me gusta y no deja de ser un "capricho", un poco caro pero bueno mientras pueda... Y en el Oro monedas que hayan sido "dinero".

Y os dejo un buen artículo y en línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

Buffett Bashes Gold Again—Here’s Why He’s Wrong | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (25 Feb 2019)

Si eso esta claro, de hecho todo lo que tengo es en moneda, a excepcion de 3 lingotes. Pero lo que es a la vista me tiran mas los lingotes.

Las monedas como que me cansan, tanta cantidad de monedas, de tantas clases y diferentes... y eso que algunas son muy bonitas como el buffalo americano, o el panda, pero no se, lo veo como muy repetitivo y que no tienen fin los dibujos.

En cambio moneda historica como los 8 escudos si que las veo mas especial y bonitas.


----------



## safiboss (25 Feb 2019)

Buenas a todos de nuevo. Acabo de vender todo mi oro.... parece que efectivamente se ha iniciado un pequeño retroceso y con el acuerdo entre China y USA + una posible extensión del Brexit hará que el oro caiga momentaneamente.

Yo lo cogeré más abajo (no mucho más) me conformo con mi 6% de ganancia desde Diciembre.

Un saludo


----------



## Eyman (26 Feb 2019)

Oro físico u oro papel?



safiboss dijo:


> Buenas a todos de nuevo. Acabo de vender todo mi oro.... parece que efectivamente se ha iniciado un pequeño retroceso y con el acuerdo entre China y USA + una posible extensión del Brexit hará que el oro caiga momentaneamente.
> 
> Yo lo cogeré más abajo (no mucho más) me conformo con mi 6% de ganancia desde Diciembre.
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2019)

El oráculo de Omaha debe de estar nervioso últimamente, y no debería, ya que a partir de unas edades y estando forrado, lo mejor es delegar, y disfrutar de la vida...algo que él evidentemente no hará.

Estos días le ha tocado al oro y al bitcoin, algo para él carente de sentido como inversión, sobre todo BTC, que lo denomina "falsa ilusión" y atractor de "charlatanes" .

Las palabras en boca de otro, quizá pasarían inadvertidas, pero en boca de uno de los mayores charlatanes especuladores y manipuladores de mercados de las últimas décadas, suena gracioso.

Solo os daré un dato que ya he comprobado muchas veces, y seguro otros por aquí también:

Cuando W.B. afirma algo mediáticamente, generalmente él está haciendo lo contrario.

Lo viví en mis carnes en el 2008 cuando con el S&P en mínimos, afirmo que estábamos en un pozo sin fondo, y era arriesgado entrar en renta variable...momento que el oráculo aprovechó para cargar todo lo que pudo... aun recuerdo a Ford a 1$...

Cuando este hombre desaconseja algo que yo tengo, me siento más seguro.

Por otra parte podemos recordarle su órdago en KHC  … gran inversión por su parte hasta la fecha

Buen día


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Eyman: Entiendo que safiboss se refiere al "Oro papel", sino NO tendría el menor sentido... Lo digo porque un cierre con ese margen de beneficio es una práctica habitual en la operativa cortoplacista utilizando Derivados.

# paketazo: Me alegra leer tu comentario, puesto que das a conocer el auténtico "pelaje" del famoso "inversor". Buffett ha sido SIEMPRE un gran MANIPULADOR de los mercados y ya sabemos que sus opiniones los mueven... y lo que menos "cuentan" son los INTERESES que suele tener detrás de esas "opiniones". A este "pollo", muy magnificado, hay que saber leerle... Y tiene la gran "Suerte" de que sus fracasos -que los ha tenido y sonados- han quedado ensombrecidos por el pastizal que maneja y que le permiten un amplísimo margen de maniobra que la mayoría NO tienen.

Os voy a dejar algo que algunos, quizás, desconozcáis y que trata de cuando este "pollo" se dedicó a MANIPULAR el mercado de la Plata... E insisto en lo que comenté NO hace mucho: la "vara de medir" NO ha sido la misma para los Hermanos Hunt en relación a otros, como esto de Buffett o lo que actualmente está haciendo JP Morgan...

The Time Buffett 'Manipulated' the Silver Market - GuruFocus.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2019)

Por cierto, me gustaría conocer opiniones de los que rondais por aquí respecto a esto:

Sánchez lanza justo antes de la campaña la mayor oferta de empleo público

Quiero creer que soy yo el que se forma la opinión, y por consiguiente el sentimiento que tengo, por eso me agradaría saber si soy el único o hay más que opinen de manera similar.

Gracias.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Feb 2019)

Los políticos de la supuesta izquierda llevan tanto tiempo despreciando e insultando a la clase trabajadora, que es y siempre será la mayoría en cualquier sociedad, que están convencidos de que son subnormales profundos. 

De ahí estas medidas que no engañan a nadie, al contrario, los desfavorecidos lo ven como un insulto a su inteligencia y una humillación.

Y luego se quejan de la expansión de lo que ellos llaman extrema derecha en Europa.

En España a la clase trabajadora no la representa nadie. Para Podemos son vagos reaccionarios que no leen a Gramsci.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0M07PXNJko&index=65&list=PL614CCB0796

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptauzqlDgyA&index=90&list=PL614CCB0796


De qué cosas habla la clase obrera! !, de mujeres y de fútbol!! 

Vox formará gobierno y el PSOE acabará en Túnez, como el PSI.


----------



## MIP (26 Feb 2019)

Si la FNMT no estuviera llena de enchufados y funcivagos, seguramente sacarían una serie "bullion" replicando los reales de plata de a 8, un poco como la British Mint sigue sacando los soberanos todos los años.

Creo que a precios ajustados y exactamente con el mismo diseño que entonces, podrían vender un montón en todo el mundo.

Pero como no son una empresa privada que se juega el pescuezo y no tienen ninguna iniciativa propia, seguirán haraganeando y haciendo series de mierda más feas que el Fary chupando limones a precio premium de porcelana china del siglo XIII.


----------



## dolomita (26 Feb 2019)

Paketazo, te explico lo que hay detrás de las inmensas ofertas de empleo público reciente que verás en el estado, autonomías y locales. Desde fuera es difícil de adivinar. No es un asunto de PP, ni PSOE, esto viene de más arriba. Luego cada partido, te lo venderá como le parezca. 
No se trata de que vaya a haber muchos más empleados públicos. Son el mismo número que antes, sólo que ahora se ven en la oferta pública. 

La Administración está intentando poner solución al tirón de orejas que les ha venido desde Europa por los abusos que España lleva realizando desde hace ya muchísimos años respecto al empleo publico. Te explico, tanto en educación como en sanidad, como en tantos otros sitios, si tienes trabajadores interinos (temporales) durante más de 20 años, un ejemplo muy real, en vez de máximo 3 años, estás incumpliendo la propia normativa pero puedes abusar mejor de tus trabajadores. Os sorprenderá saber que hay muchísimos profesores en educación que contratan año tras año a principio de curso y cesan a final del mismo, ahorrándose así los meses de verano. Esto en la empresa privada es ilegal, por supuesto. 
También os sorprenderá saber que hay muchísimos médicos que os atienden que llevan decenas de años siendo interinos. Si lo piensas bien, es una forma sencilla de preparar la futura privatización de la sanidad. 
La Justicia europea da un vuelco al sistema de interinos del sector público


----------



## Beto (26 Feb 2019)

gracias por compartir!! aunque recuerda no enseñar mucho tu "coleccion" 

ese foro de silverbugs va a acabar con los datos del movil xD


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Bueno, ya sabes que cuando entramos en la Política nacional suelen darse "encontronazos" en este hilo, pero como a mí eso me importa lo que me importa, es decir NADA... pues NO tengo el menor problema en darte mi opinión.

NO cabe duda de que los decretos que se plantea el Gobierno de Sánchez son ELECTORALISTAS, pero qué quieres que te diga... A mí me parecen bien y, quizás, llegan de forma "urgente" cuando debían haberse realizado antes. Es más, quedarían por hacer la derogación total de la Reforma Laboral y de la Ley Mordaza.

En fin, allá cada cual con lo que desee votar, pero tengo claro que en las próximas elecciones votaré el color "rojo", aunque si te soy sincero, paketazo, NO existe ningún partido político que me convenza lo más mínimo, pero ya sabes que yo soy partidario de votar y "decantarse" por algo de lo que exista en el "escaparate". NO me gusta la abstención y máxime cuando a posteriori muchos de los que se encuadran AHÍ se quejan de lo que viven.

# casaytierras: Aunque los MPs están aguantando muy bien la corrección, en mi opinión tienen que irse más abajo y a los niveles que dí por aquí el pasado día 17, si no recuerdo mal...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Acabo de leer a Beto y toma buena nota de lo que te comenta... Piensa que este hilo es más "vigilado" de lo que tú puedes imaginarte. Por tanto, si puedes eliminarlo mejor, pero ya es cosa tuya el hacerlo o no...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Feb 2019)

comprar votos creo que le llaman,,,,, ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2019)

Bueno. timi, el "concepto" que podamos tener de la "Democracia" es tan "nebuloso"... Yo NUNCA he conocido lo que se entiende por Democracia y, desde luego, muchísimo menos en nuestro país... Ese "concepto" también compra votos de uno y otro color, de la misma manera que lo hacen las "promesas" que NUNCA se cumplirán y que ahora están en boca de aquellos "pavos"que lideran los distintos partidos políticos...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Feb 2019)

dejo esto

Gold and Silver Prepare For A Momentum Rally


----------



## timi (27 Feb 2019)

buenos días

Why The Barrick Deal Could Mean The Mega-Melt-Up Is Here For Gold


----------



## Nanote (27 Feb 2019)

Vaya cosa rara ha hecho la plata esta madrugada...
Precio de la plata hoy - Precios de la plata y cotización del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## xavik (27 Feb 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Un típico barrido de stops, para que luego diga Xavik que no hay manipulación...
> 
> Subeybaja de 60 centimos en hora y media.



¿Cuánto ha tardado el precio en volver a donde estaba? Pues eso...

Con manipulación de precio quiero decir manipulación permanente. Que hundan el precio momentáneamente para hacer un barrido no lo hace.

Siempre que hay un barrido de stops, algún banco/fondo acaba de robar a sus clientes.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2019)

¡Ojo! porque esto que comentáis hace dos días que se está viendo en la Plata, tanto a la baja como al alza... Y a lo que os referís parece que ha sido lo habitual: en horario asiático... Ya sabéis que yo pienso mucho a que el Gobierno chino, mediante los "intermediarios" que sean, esté detrás de esta práctica.

El volumen que se suele emplear para realizar esto supone poner en ese momento una auténtica "pasta", es decir que sólo lo puede hacer un "grande"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Hoy, antes de entrar en el foro, estuve leyendo la noticia y, la verdad, es que resulta bastante "raro" lo que ha sucedido alrededor de este asunto. Lo más sorprendente, al menos para mí, es que NO haya habido apenas información en los massmierda...

Y el hecho de que el CNI esté tan cerca debiera haber originado algún tipo de reacción... En lo que he consultado por el extranjero se concede bastante crédito a lo que hipotéticamente ha sucedido.

Por cierto, ya que estamos tratando la Geopolítica, mucho ¡Ojo! al conflicto bélico que actualmente sostienen la India y Pakistán. De hecho, la India ha confirmado que ha bombardeado el interior de Pakistán por primera vez desde 1971...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2019)

Más geopolítica. Fernando y cia estarán más enterados.

US Deploys Special Forces To Puerto Rico, Colombia Ahead Of Venezuela Invasion, Russia Claims

Yo solo sé que USA+petroleo al que no le puede echar el guante=conflicto bélico

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2019)

A mí SIEMPRE me han llegado los envíos de El Dorado y he hecho bastantes pedidos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Tengo un amigo en Colombia que está muy "relacionado" en materia de Seguridad, y la última vez que estuvo por donde vivo (es de aquí) me dijo que este tema acabaría con una intervención militar... 

En su momento, me pareció muy "drástico", pero a medida que va pasando el tiempo es una posibilidad que va tomando "cuerpo"... Desde luego, NO será por falta de ganas por parte de los EE.UU. y sus perros "falderos" en esa zona geográfica.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2019)

Suelen acertar... quizás NO tanto en el "timing", pero si lo esperan ahí por "algo" será. Y sigue la corrección en los MPs...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (27 Feb 2019)

Buenas tardes , de el dorado solo puedo dar buenas informaciones , yo también he comprado varias veces y sin problemas
Se animan las caídas anunciadas por aquí hace unos días , veremos como va la cosa .
Realmente tiene prisa para bajar , pensaba que seria mas lenta la bajada....


----------



## angel220 (27 Feb 2019)

sin compromiso hasta donde pensáis que puede llegar +- el oro?
cerca de 1305 , 1285 o 1220 agradecería vuestras sugerencias


----------



## timi (27 Feb 2019)

yo dije que llegaría a 1315 -1320 ,,, creo ,,, pero igual la corrección es mas profunda , tal como indico Fernando , y tal como insinuó Paketazo ,, creo que fue Paketazo ,,, estoy con la tranquilidad de ser analista en practicas


----------



## FranMen (27 Feb 2019)

Ahora que Charitazo está missing empieza a bajar el oro


----------



## timi (27 Feb 2019)

a mi me sale un posible punto de giro en 1312 ,,,,, después los 1280 que indicas


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2019)

Hola, angel220: A corto plazo barajo ver el Oro en la zona comprendida entre los $1307 y los $1297. Si se pierde éste último nivel nos iríamos a los $1280-$1275... Sin AT, que yo suelo fijarme en otros "detalles".

Saludos.


----------



## timi (28 Feb 2019)

A riesgo de equivocarme , y casi seguro que será así , esto tiene pinta de que ha empezado el rebote,,,

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2019)

Hola, timi: Lo que está pesando en ese "rebote" que ves en los MPs es la situación geopolítica que existe a raíz del conflicto entre la India y Pakistán. Es lo que suele suceder cuando se buscan activos "refugio". En fin, habrá que esperar un poco, pero sí que se podría iniciar un cierto "rebote", más si las Bolsas acompañan con una caída.

Y te añadiré que ahora mismo el Oro está muy por encima del Spot tanto en la India como en Pakistán...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (28 Feb 2019)

Yo la impresión que tenia el fin de semana pasado era de caída lenta , de 2-3 semanas y luego rebote ,,, pero los acontecimientos que comentas han influenciado en la rapidez de la caída , no se si me explico , se han tocado los puntos de resistencia , pero es como si alguien pulsara el botón de dar mas velocidad al tema,,,, podríamos decir que han sincronizado lo que ya tenían preparado con los acontecimientos de último momento.

esta claro que para dormir tranquilo , nada como el físico.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2019)

Pues eso es lo que están haciendo en la India y Pakistán: Comprar FÍSICO... ¡Joder! NO será porque NO tengan "experiencia"...

De todas formas, creo que la Comunidad internacional hará algo para apaciguar los ánimos en ambos países. Recordemos que los dos poseen armas nucleares...

Y vamos a esperar si, efectivamente, se produce un "rebote", ya que de momento se observa mucha "timidez" en el mismo y esta madrugada ambos MPs han estado prácticamente como cerraron ayer e incluso con un ligero tono rojizo.

Saludos.


----------



## Nanote (28 Feb 2019)

Pues el cobre lleva buena racha, yo ayer entre en TRQ aprovechando el recorte... Si se mantienen buenos precios en el cobre debería ir bien la cosa...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Nanote: TRQ NO tiene muy buena "pinta", la verdad. Ayer el "desplome" fue muy serio y NADA dice que NO pueda continuar con su caída. Entiendo que es un "chicharro" donde se puede ganar y perder dinero con facilidad. Ayer hizo la misma "figura" que una "platera" que sigo, aunque amplificando la caída de la misma.

En cuanto al Cobre puede que siga subiendo, pero en un escenario de desaceleración económica es muy factible que tenga un recorrido limitado al alza. Quizás, en primera instancia, le pudiera ayudar que los EE.UU. y China lleguen a un acuerdo en su Guerra Comercial, pero más tarde ya se vería...

En cualquier caso, te deseo mucha Suerte con tu inversión. Por otro lado, hace tiempo que NO me dedico a las Materias Primas, a pesar de que gozó de mi "favoritismo" cuando me dediqué a ellas, así que mi comentario es una simple opinión.

# casaytierras: Eres relativamente reciente en este hilo y te lo digo porque éste tiene muchos seguidores del AT, aunque se dejen ver poco por aquí... Por lo tanto, te aconsejaría que siguieras haciendo tus análisis y poniendo los gráficos que consideres oportunos. Y uno de los GRANDES en AT de este hilo es paketazo, aunque haya dejado de hacerlos por las razones que sean. Supongo que ahora se mueve más por "intuiciones" y con otras "miras" en relación a su pasado... pero en lo que a mí respecta es de los pocos que tengo en cuenta en el AT.

Y sigo pensando que los MPs deben corregir y lo único que me haría cambiar de opinión es un "agravamiento" importante de la situación geopolítica mundial. Esto sería a corto plazo, porque a medio y largo plazo soy ALCISTA para ambos MPs, aunque en la Plata sigo teniendo dudas razonables, puesto que si entramos en Recesión habría que ver cuál sería su comportamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Ahora mismo NO, pero por poder... podría darse. De todas formas, entiendo que si se diera ese precio es que estaríamos inmersos en una penosa situación y dentro de un marco de Deflación mundial.

Sin embargo, en esa hipotética situación, lo verdaderamente IMPORTANTE sería el poder adquisitivo que tuviera la Plata. SIEMPRE he comentado en relación a los MPs que hay que diferenciar entre precio y VALOR. Y más si NO tenemos un "horizonte temporal"...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (28 Feb 2019)

Se me hace a mi o veo interés en tirar al oro y la plata de forma rápida?
Podían haber seguido subiendo pero se pararon y bajar tan rápidamente, que habrá escondido por hay, la situación mundial no es de bajada tan rápida, como mínimo seria de haber mantenido precios.
Búsqueda de precio para acumulación? o especulación pura? Un día lo sabremos
(entiéndase que soy mas de fundamentales que de técnicos aunque los sigo de forma menos rigurosa también)


----------



## timi (28 Feb 2019)

Con el permiso de Fernando , y sin intención se ensuciar el hilo ,, casaytierras , podrias tirar 4 líneas para la plata?

gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Tampoco hay que irse tan "lejos"... Ya en el 2009 compraba Plata en torno a los $13... Luego, ya vendría el "SUBIDÓN" y que duró lo que duró... Muy propio de la Plata.

A ver si esta noche tengo más tiempo para seguir comentando en el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2019)

Hola, timi: Si la Plata pierde los $15,283 puede darse un buen "paseo" a la baja...

Saludos.


----------



## motymot (28 Feb 2019)

bien por Goldsilver, la verdad es me esperaba una reaccion por su parte mas fria como minimo.... espero que les dure la actitud..yo personalemnte tuve un problema parecido y pasaron bastante del tema.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2019)

Hola, casaytierra: SÍ, te estás haciendo "mayor"... Yo ya pasé por esa "transición" y ahora tengo más "claridad" a la hora de percibir las cosas. Es jodido, la verdad, que uno tenga que aprender con el tiempo y a base de Ostias varias... Y es por eso, y por otras muchas más cosas, que NO creo en el "Altísimo".

Mira, es posible que exista más Plata de la que dicen que queda, y a fin de cuentas si has conocido el mundo de la Bolsa, pues como que tampoco te va a "sorprender"... ¿No? Ahora bien, lo que sabemos es que es un MP que acabará siendo finito, al igual que otros muchos recursos naturales, y que lo veamos o no ya es "harina de otro costal"...

A mí la actual caída, tanto en la Plata como en el Oro, NO me inquieta y, además, la esperaba como ya indiqué en este hilo el pasado día 17 si no recuerdo mal. Es más, tampoco creo que vaya a ser de gran calado, aunque NUNCA se sabe... o un poco SÍ cuando ya te han dado varias Ostias.

En un mundo donde priman los Derivados y para NADA los "fundamentales" es que resulta hasta lógico... ¿Por qué? Sencillo: ¿Quiénes han acompañado a la subida de los MPs? Pues, las mineras que se dedican a su extracción, ¿No? Viendo sus gráficos y la espectacular subida que han tenido, una de las maneras de ganar dinero es poniendo Cortos ahí, pero para que salga la "jugada" la cotización de los MPs debe acompañar... Y ahí podríamos tener una "explicación" de porqué están bajando. Sería una forma de ganar "pasta" a "dos bandas"... NO estoy afirmando que sea así, pero desde luego hoy pensaba que tenía su "lógica". Habrá que esperar unos días para comprobarlo.

Y también te diré otra cosa, casaytierras: el PEOR momento en la cotización de la Plata en 100 años fue en el Febrero de 1931... SÍ, después del Crack del 29 y con una Deflación galopante. Ahora bien, entre un dinero escaso, aparte de devaluado, y la Plata, ¿qué crees que fue la mejor opción? Y eso que ajustando la Inflación nos sale la Plata a $4,65... El segundo PEOR momento para la Plata fue más reciente: Julio del 2001 y que ajustando la Inflación estamos hablando de unos $6,00.

En fin, NO es por "soñar", pero creo que en algún momento del "tiempo" se verán los precios que se dieron cuando los Hermanos Hunt, allá por Febrero del 1980, y donde la Plata, ajustando la Inflación, tuvo un precio que hoy sería de... ¡$115,65!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Lo que comentas es el MISMO proceso por el que hemos pasado muchos de los que andamos por aquí... "Aquello" tuvo sus dosis de adrenalina, pero realmente -en mi caso- me dí cuenta de que me estaba desnaturalizando y, de paso, perjudicando a quienes vivían alrededor mío. De otra manera si quieres, pero es algo parecido a la "drogadicción"... Y luego te das cuenta de que eres un "pezqueñin", que puedes ganar infinitas batallas, pero que acabas perdiendo las guerras... Ésas sólo las ganan cuatro que pasan del estado emocional y, desde luego, los GRANDES, los que tienen "pasta" de verdad y que pueden permitirse el perderla de forma momentánea. A fin de cuentas, acaban dirigiendo los mercados a su antojo...

Normalmente, los "metaleros" suelen ser gente paciente y sin "urgencias", es decir que viven sin los problemas económicos que acucian a mucha gente. Con esto tampoco estoy diciendo que les sobre el dinero, pero probablemente SÍ que saben gestionarlo más eficientemente y eso es muy importante en una Sociedad tan consumista como la que vivimos. Evidentemente, el nivel cultural es más bien elevado y suelen ser personas "baqueteadas"... Luego, como bien dices, son más "anti-Sistema" que algunos de los que se alinean ahí. Empezando por valorar lo que ES SUYO y defenderlo como mejor entiendan y sepan...

Hay otra cosa en la que estoy de acuerdo contigo: SIEMPRE digo que mi mejor inversión fue la adquisición de mi vivienda y el tiempo me ha demostrado que ha sido así. He conocido gente con dinero, que se dedicó a todo tipo de especulación y que, posteriormente, la vida les dió la espalda y hoy NO tienen NI una casa donde refugiarse. Eso es muy TRISTE, pero mucho... También suele acompañar a quienes viven al día, "disfrutando" de la vida, y sin pensar que ésta va transcurriendo...

A mí es que la Plata me gusta mucho y es algo que me viene de lejos... Yo vengo del mundo de la Numismática y aún recuerdo mi época gilipollas donde compraba las monedas que emitía la FNMT a unos precios desorbitados... Luego, con el tiempo te vas dando cuenta de la auténtica REALIDAD de las cosas y la "cagas" menos...

En fin, casaytierras, es un placer debatir contigo. Me gusta mucho que la gente sea sincera y tu comentario indica fehacientemente que lo eres.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (1 Mar 2019)

Con vuestro permiso Fernnadojcg y casaytierras hago también como míos vuestros dos últimos posts.
Un saludo


----------



## timi (1 Mar 2019)

Gracias por la sinceridad , por las palabras y el tiempo invertido por los 2.
Los pasos de la vida que marcáis como vividos por vosotros , son mas o menos los mismos que yo , menos el apartado de las bolsas. 
Ya lo he comentado alguna otra vez , tengo 44 , con un techo donde vivir , con hipoteca liquidada hace unos años , que es cuando empecé acumular mp , con ahorros y con un sueño ,,, ser lo mas independiente posible del sistema. 
Entiendo lo que comentáis de las bolsas , mas que nada porque lo estoy viviendo , pero me lo tomo mas como un aprendizaje personal , y que durará poco tiempo.
En la vida , para poder opinar con criterio de las cosas , es necesario vivirlas en las propias carnes para poder sacar conclusiones y estoy en ese proceso.
Lo dicho , gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## timi (1 Mar 2019)

dejo esto

Remember, The Fed Hasn't Actually Done Anything Yet


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Mar 2019)

Buenos días,
Ya decía yo que eso de ir de amiguitos USA y Corea de Norte no iba a durar mucho tiempo.
Para ser sincero a mí me parece todo un teatro, veremos que consecuencias nos trae todo esto:
Corea del Norte y EE UU chocan sobre las razones del fracaso de la cumbre de Hanói


----------



## FranMen (1 Mar 2019)

Hola, yo pienso igual que vosotros, pero no me gusta que en el hilo seamos todos de la misma opinión, al final nos retroalimentamos y hacemos una burbuja de los MPs, tendemos a buscar la información "buena" sobre ellos y esto crea un sesgo. Es importante que haya opiniones contrarias (bien fundamentadas) para mantener los pies en la Tierra.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paraisofiscal: Está claro: vivimos en una Sociedad que se retroalimenta del "parasitismo" y si perteneces a la clase media, tienes "algo" tangible, unos ingresos regulares, pues ya perteneces a la "carne de cañón" que necesita el Sistema, es decir a la que hay que SANGRAR... Y NO hace falta que carguéis contra los políticos de turno, sean del "color" que sean, porque en el fondo son los más interesados en que este "orden" siga imperturbable. Ya he dicho que esta es una cadena depredadora, pero sustentada en el puro "parasitismo" y NO hay más... En el fondo, NO existe el menor interés en solucionar los problemas de este país y a veces pienso que habría que "resucitar" episodios históricos del pasado, como lo fue la Revolución Francesa, tanto si fue "dirigida" como si no...

# Refinanciado: Je,je,je... Ahora ya han terminado su "teatrillo" el "pelo de panocha" y el "monigote coreano"... Desde luego, los EE.UU. están dejando claro que es un Imperio que se está derruyendo. Crear estos absurdos "artificios" NO le sirven de NADA y crean muchas dudas sobre su credibilidad.

Al principio de todo este asunto me quedé muy sorprendido, pero ahora veo que todo fue una "cortina de humo", ni más ni menos... Muy propio de los estadounidenses y que se siguen comportando como vulgares pistoleros del viejo Far West.

# FranMen: Este es un hilo de "metaleros" convencidos, al menos los que escribimos habitualmente, y entiendo que cambiar eso es IMPOSIBLE, vamos yo lo tengo más que CLARÍSIMO. Tampoco intento hacer proselitismo y ya sabes que soy partidario de que cada cual haga lo que estime oportuno con su "dinero", que para algo es "suyo"... De todas formas, NO tengo ningún inconveniente en debatir con cualquiera que sea contrario a los MPs, pero eso es algo que ya he hecho con los "espontáneos" que me han salido al paso en los años que escribo sobre los MPs y que los más viejos del hilo recordarán. Y SIEMPRE salí bien parado en esos debates...

Pasando a otra cosa, he estado mirando algunos elementos "técnicos" relacionados con el Oro y si no rebota en niveles próximos a los actuales, pues lo más factible es que el retroceso continúe:

- El RSI semanal ha retrocedido desde 71, su nivel MÁS ALTO desde el 2011 -¡Ojo! a esto-, pero sigue estando alto.

- El MACD semanal se mantiene en su nivel más alto desde el PICO de Julio del 2016.

- Hemos vivido un Rally de cerca de $200 desde los mínimos de Agosto.

Por lo tanto, entiendo que una corrección sería saludable para coger fuerzas e intentar romper los $1377 y, posteriormente, encarar esos complicados $1400...

Y NO veo ningún "peligro" mientras el Oro se mantenga por encima de sus media de 200 sesiones y que está sobre los $1250/51.

Así que vamos a ser prudentes y a verlas venir: todo lo que sea comprar MÁS BARATO, SIEMPRE es bien recibido.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Mar 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Hola, yo pienso igual que vosotros, pero no me gusta que en el hilo seamos todos de la misma opinión, al final nos retroalimentamos y hacemos una burbuja de los MPs, tendemos a buscar la información "buena" sobre ellos y esto crea un sesgo. Es importante que haya opiniones contrarias (bien fundamentadas) para mantener los pies en la Tierra.



Uno se siente confortable dónde e escuchan, y dónde aprende cosas de otros.

Bien es cierto que caer en la demagogia de que solo los del "club" son coherentes y el resto del universo se equivoca es algo muy común, y aquí he visto algo que no se suele ver en otros foros dónde se defiende a capa y espada el elemento o nexo de unión, ya sea una marca de coches, un valor de renta variable, o la ropa de temporada...

Desde que llevo por aquí siempre se ha dicho que se ha de dedicar la metal un porcentaje del ahorro, ajustado, un 15% máximo un 25% de ese ahorro dedicado a inversión, y desde que llevo por aquí, no he escuchado a nadie venir a llorar por que ha perdido millones en la adquisición de metal físico.

Todos tenemos bastante claro lo que hacemos aquí, y en el fondo hemos entendido desde el minuto 1´ que no nos vamos a forrar comprando metales físicos.

_*Fernando *_en cuanto a mis análisis técnicos, decir que no veo demasiada relevancia poner gráficas con el timing que nos movemos por aquí, entre 1250 y 1400 está todo el pescado vendido, y esa horquilla nos mantiene en fase acumulativa de largo plazo, y pienso que no se debería perder la banda inferior visto el desarrollo actual de los mercados (bolsa y metales arriba con intereses en USA al alza)...todo un absurdo que no puede mantenerse en el tiempo.

Por otra parte admito que hace años, con mis 20´s el análisis técnico era religión... hoy en día me basta mirar 5 minutos unos charts sin líneas de indicadores ni osciladores (solo precio y volumen), para saber si me interesa leerme sus fundamentales antes de invertir. Paso de estar haciendo líneas cuando he entendido que hay miles de bots interconectados dispuestos a anular cualquier atisbo de lógica encontrado tras un chart para robarte la inversión via stops, o desesperarte a largo plazo por generar una sensación de euforia falsa en precios inflados o deprimidos.

Y coincido contigo en que será interesante ver como evoluciona la plata ante una crisis global, si su valor monetario se impone al industrial, yo creo que sí, o se deprime ante expectativas de demanda industrial baja.

Buen día de viernes y primero de marzo a todos.


----------



## Muttley (1 Mar 2019)

En mi caso particular no presto mucha atención al análisis técnico. 

Lo que veo es que sirve para dos cosas:

-los de corto plazo, para tal vez hacer una compra momentánea de metal físico coincidiendo con una bajada o para reunir fiat para alguna pequeña compra a dos meses vista en figuras con potencial de deterioro.
Si hablo de mi, los deberes ya están hechos, es decir, mi proceso de acumulación de metal en peso ya ha terminado. Proceso que ha durado más de 5 años. Sólo lo complemento con compras cuando el precio por sentido común y por lo que he visto estos años cuando ese precio me parece MUY razonable. Por ejemplo, no compro desde septiembre del 2018 y sin embargo sí hice compras de cierta importancia en ese mes y en los dos anteriores. No tengo urgencia.

-los de largo plazo, usado por gurús de webs americanos para vender que este año alcanzamos los 30, los 40, los 100$. Yo no tengo dudas de que ese día llegará. Es inevitable. Y realmente me da igual que esos 100 lleguen en un año o en 5. No por ello voy a comprar ahora.
Es un proyecto de ahorro, diversificación y conservación de capital a largo plazo. 
Doy muchísima más importancia al "por qué hacerlo" (algo que creo que muchos de los que posteamos aquí, tenemos claro). En segundo lugar en importancia es el "cómo hacerlo" (aquí ya hay variaciones en la estrategia) y ya lo último llevarlo a cabo...que realmente es lo "menos importante" pero que hay que materializar según sean las respuestas a las dos preguntas anteriores.


----------



## timi (1 Mar 2019)

Hola , porque salen esas gráficas en la plata tan cuadriculadas estas ultimas hora?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2019)

Hola, timi: No sé exactamente a lo qué te refieres... He visto la gráfica y lo que se observa una pequeña caída sobre las 09:20 para pasar a un rango lateral muy estrecho. Eso es más propio de traders pequeños que están tomando posiciones en uno u otro lado.

Me he mirado también el volumen que existe en la Plata y es MUY BAJO desde hace días... Yo creo que está en "stand bye" como el Oro y veremos si continúa con la corrección o se va secando...

Lo de ahora entiendo que NO es interesante, a falta de que abran los mercados estadounidenses y entonces veremos si sigue la "atonía" o realiza algún movimiento más relevante.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2019)

Bueno, parece que la Plata ya se ha movido a la baja... Y el Oro ya ha tocado la zona pronosticada. La "lógica" dice que ambos MPs todavía deberían seguir cayendo.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Mar 2019)

Bueno , tal como comentasteis , esto se ha ido abajo , el oro a bajado de 1300 , cosa que a los que vamos con el físico , nos permitirá comprar algo mas y a los que creían que se les pasó el arroz , tendrán nuevas oportunidades
También abre nuevas oportunidades con el papel , ya que las mineras están y estarán castigadas un tiempo , el necesario para encontrar a quien le interese un buen punto de entrada y que seguro dará sus frutos.
Así que solo queda disfrutar del momento y que cada uno tome las decisiones que crea oportunas para su futuro.
El que no se consuela es porque no quiere
pd , mis onzas siguen pesando lo mismo,,,,,


----------



## angel220 (1 Mar 2019)

sabéis si en el detcalon ese alquilan cañas de pescar, para dentro de una semana o dos?
es por aprovechar la temporada de pesca que parece se adelanto


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2019)

Hola, angel220: Bueno, el Oro está dentro del rango que le dí hace tan poco como 11 días... Puede caer más, SÍ, pero la caída empieza a ser importante y podría comenzar a secarse más pronto que tarde. Y en la Plata vamos a ver qué pasa... está en una zona clave.

Yo hace poco que compré un poco de FÍSICO y niveles por debajo de los actuales ya me parecen atractivos para volver a entrar. De momento, sigo observando esa "platera" que me interesa...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Mar 2019)

y cual es esa platera Fernando ?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2019)

NO, no la voy a decir... Tiene bastante riesgo y NO es de las que me convenzan por "fundamentales", pero está a un precio interesante. De hecho, acabo de poner una orden de compra y si entra, pues a "despreocuparse" de ella y a esperar que suba, aunque tiene un gráfico horroroso... A medio o largo plazo creo que NO me equivocaré.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, no la voy a decir... Tiene bastante riesgo y NO es de las que me convenzan por "fundamentales", pero está a un precio interesante. De hecho, acabo de poner una orden de compra y si entra, pues a "despreocuparse" de ella y a esperar que suba, aunque tiene un gráfico horroroso... A medio o largo plazo creo que NO me equivocaré.
> 
> Saludos.



Como plan especulativo podría ser buena opción. Yo por ejemplo llevo aprovechados varios de los dientes de sierra de AG, mucha volatilidad, pero hay que saber aguantarle el timing, sobre todo en las bajadas.

Sea como sea es un buen modo de picar algo si se acierta, y si no...pues a esperar.

Suerte con ello


----------



## quaver (2 Mar 2019)

Sube a 1oz oro y te lo llevas puesto ;-)
Lunar I Edition - Degussa Goldhandel AG


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Al final, NO me entró, pero por la mierda de Broker que estaba usando. De hecho, el precio se dió e incluso lo superó ligeramente a la baja, pero cuando cerró el mercado y fuí a comprobarlo me indicaba que había habido un error. Y una MIERDA, porque una vez emitida la orden me informaron del coste aproximado de la misma. Pasé de llamar por la hora que era y para pedir la pertinente explicación. Tampoco pasa NADA, la acción sigue estando en precio, de manera que puedo esperar al lunes e incluso un poco más. Falta más CLARIDAD en lo que pueda hacer la Plata en el corto plazo. Ayer, a muy última hora, le pegaron un pequeño "empujón" para apartarla del "precipicio" que hay a partir de los $15...

La verdad, paketazo, es que llevaba tiempo sin operar en acciones y tampoco puede estar todo en MPs FÍSICOS. Yo voy camino de ser una mala imitación de los Hermanos Hunt, pero si un día tuviera que salir por "patas" NO es plan de contratar un "porteador"... Ese es un "problema" que no se da en el Oro.

Y como comentaba ayer, a muy última hora, pararon la SANGRÍA en los MPs. NO es que no la esperase y ahí están mis comentarios de los últimos días, pero tengo la sensación de que ayer se pasaron un rato largo... Y más cuando los datos macro siguen sin acompañar y sobre todo aquellos que la mayor parte de la gente desconoce. Quizás, la próxima semana con más tiempo, pase revista a los mismos. Sigo pensando que lo que "viene" es FUERTE... digan lo que digan las Bolsas.

Por ejemplo, esta mañana me desayunaba con los resultados de Bayer... Y el DAX ya ves dónde está.

# casaytierras: Es posible que puedas ver el precio en esa moneda de Plata de 1 Kg. Es cuestión de esperar a ver si la Plata sigue corrigiendo. Tampoco he tenido tiempo de mirar con detalle lo sucedido en el día de ayer...

Y os dejo esto... donde los EE.UU. siguen a lo suyo y haciendo honor a los genes que les proporcionaron los piratas ingleses...

US Army Takes 50 Tons Of Gold From Syria In Alleged Deal With ISIS

En el Derecho internacional esto tiene un nombre...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (2 Mar 2019)

Fernando , ese bróker es uno que empieza por i y termina por g ? 

yo no di ninguna orden , no lo tengo claro aun y prefiero perder el primer tirón
Mirando a tiempo pasado , si no hubiera vendido el 20 , ahora estaría en perdidas y tirándome de los pelos
Mi intención no era comprar y al poco tiempo vender , pero como estuve demasiado tiempo desojando la margarita , se me paso un poco los buenos precios y lo que conseguí era lo que tenia.
Por eso comento , que se nos presenta una segunda oportunidad de diversificar , que no todo puede estar en físico.

Las que yo sigo y mas me han gustado son vgz , mux y kgc ,,,y las plateras fsm , svm y ag
Las primeras estaban a buen precio ayer , pero no me atreví , este fin de semana decido y depende de como lo vea el lunes ejecuto ordenes ,,, y sino esperaré mas.

Fernando , tu platera no estará en esas 3 ?


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Mar 2019)

Un kilo de plata a 580?

Si está en bullion vault a 434... ¿Se me escapa algo?

Ya sé que hay que pagar altas comisiones si lo quieres en mano, pero 146 pavos...

En bullion vault para 1000 onzas el 10%, unos 43/Kg .

Hasta 140...

Rectifico. También hay que pagar el IVA si lo retiras y nunca menos de 1000 onzas.

Nada, no dije nada, por si alguien lo leyó. Es que había mirado el del oro.


----------



## meanboy (2 Mar 2019)

Entro al hilo porque un familiar quiere vender 2 lingotes de 250 gr + 1 de 100. cuanto pueden pagarle. No tengo ni idea de como va eso.


----------



## paketazo (2 Mar 2019)

meanboy dijo:


> Entro al hilo porque un familiar quiere vender 2 lingotes de 250 gr + 1 de 100. cuanto pueden pagarle. No tengo ni idea de como va eso.



No se si hablas de oro, plata o percebes en noche buena, pero ahí te dejo en la página del andorrano un poco la referencia de precios de recompra del oro y plata.

Precio del oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2019)

Hola, timi: SÍ, es la MIERDA del Broker de ING. Como expliqué yo NO suelo operar en Bolsa y entonces la única cuenta de valores que tengo activa está ahí, de manera que la utilicé, pero me parece que el lunes voy a pedir una explicación.

Jajaja... Veo que me sigues en Rankia, puesto que esas mineras que citas las recomendé en mi Blog. NO, la que sigo no es ninguna de las que colocas ahí... ¿Sabes una cosa? Soy "perro viejo" y entonces sé cuándo una acción puede estar "interesante", independientemente de la tendencia y que en este caso NO es buena, más bien al contrario... Ése es el principal motivo de que no os diga cuál es, puesto que si la "cago" pasa a ser un asunto exclusivamente mío... Ja,ja,ja... Hoy se lo comentaba a uno de mis yernos, que se dedica bastante a esto del AT, y la miraba diciéndome lo de la "tendencia" y ya ha sido la Ostia cuando le he dicho que se fijará en el volumen con que lo había hecho... Bien, sigo pensando que se puede ganar dinero ahí y bastante...

Y aún no me he mirado las noticias sobre los MPs que poseo, así que todavía NO he podido "desgranar" lo sucedido en el día de ayer, pero me tengo que fijar en el volumen... Ahí encontraremos "pistas" sobre la próxima evolución en ambos MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (2 Mar 2019)

No es oro. Nadie tiene 2 lingotes de 250grs de oro y uno de 100grs y pregunta cuánto valen. 
Ni heredado de los nazis.
Cuando se tiene algo así se sabe perfectamente de donde viene y donde se puede vender. Y por supuesto a que precio. 
No son un puñado de duros de plata que han aparecido en el cajón del abuelo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2019)

Ahí os dejo el artículo más "lúcido" que he leído hoy...

Estamos ante un colapso inevitable

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2019)

Y pasando a otra cosa, ayer la Plata cayó con un IMPORTANTE VOLUMEN... Y en el Oro, MÁS DE LO MISMO... Por lo tanto, PRUDENCIA.

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (2 Mar 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> No es oro. Nadie tiene 2 lingotes de 250grs de oro y uno de 100grs y pregunta cuánto valen.
> Ni heredado de los nazis.
> Cuando se tiene algo así se sabe perfectamente de donde viene y donde se puede vender. Y por supuesto a que precio.
> No son un puñado de duros de plata que han aparecido en el cajón del abuelo.



Buenísimo. Totalmente deacuerdo. Si hubieran sido un par de soberanos me callo, pero esos lingotazos, de donde han salido? A no ser que te hayas repartido el botín del atraco a un banco, no se yo! Me refiero a que el dueño de semejante alijo debería saber perfectamente lo que tiene.


----------



## angel220 (2 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg
Lo que dice el articulo parece dramático pero no es descabellado, solo tiene que ser la próxima crisis un poco profunda y se puede liar y no solo parda. Tengamos en cuenta que veníamos de una abundancia económica y había recursos familiares guardados los cuales la gran mayoría han sido ya usados para los casos mas variados y están como las arcas de la caja de las pensiones vacias y algunos aguantando con deudas aun.
Hablando que los activos que mas posee el ciudadano es la vivienda propia o en alquiler/venta y esa también se devalúa mas aun de lo que esta (España es mas que Madrid y Barcelona), si te quedas sin reservas, te quedas en paro ,te quedas sin activos que vender y encima te suben energías que no puedes pagar y no poder tener luz, agua y gas a ver que haces, te tiras por un puente o sales a buscarte la vida, ninguna buena solución de las dos. Y si esa situación se alarga ya esta todo el coctel el fin de la película no lo se pero no me gusta. Todo depende si cogen el asunto pronto por los cuernos y de forma efectiva pero visto lo visto. Por hay se descojonan de los de burbuja por los atunes solo digo ojala se sigan descojonando (he hablado de España y todos entendemos que el mundo que vivimos es globalizado unos sitios mas que otros sitios)

Podrias decirme donde ver un grafico de cotización/volumen de oro bueno o confirmarme que el volumen se produjo rapido para llegar/tirar a los 1300/1303 y mas menos sobre 1297 confirmar la tirada y después decayo


----------



## Muttley (2 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahí os dejo el artículo más "lúcido" que he leído hoy...
> 
> Estamos ante un colapso inevitable
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no veo madmax.
Si veo el final de la energía “barata”. A 30 años vista. 
La escasez de gasoil haría que la gente de a pie no pudiera permitirse un coche no eléctrico.
Claro que el coche eléctrico o Combinado con GN no va a ser barato. Ni las instalaciones de carga, ni las modificaciones en las redes eléctricas generales ni en las instalaciones domésticas van a serlo tampoco. Los coches serán para privilegiados.
Ocurrirá lo que tiene que ocurrir. Que cada vez más gente trabaje desde casa usando tecnología de realidad virtual o aumentada. 
Todo será online y los transportes de personas se reducirán al mínimo, dejando el gasoil y combustibles pesados para barcos fundamentalmente. Los transportes terrestres desde puertos hasta los hubs interiores mediante trenes eléctricos. 
Eso implica que los bienes de consumo van a ser mucho más caros. Si quieres que Amazon te traiga una aspiradora a casa....será más caro que la propia aspiradora sumando el coste de un combustible fósil escaso y una energía eléctrica más cara que ahora. 
Los viajes a otros continentes o países quedarán para los más pudientes o altos ejecutivos. 
Los alimentos más caros por supuesto pues son altamente dependientes de la disponibilidad y valor energético. Los naturales claro, porque creo que los alimentos de laboratorio se desarrollarán. Alimentos de mismo sabor y apariencia que los naturales que quedarán para las élites. Los sintéticos para para alimentar todo Africa y Asia y a la clase media-baja occidental. 
Y las propiedades en el centro d la ciudad donde se puede ir andando a todos los sitios se mantendrán o aumentarán de valor si se tiene mantiene la seguridad civil dentro de un orden. 
El sentido común dice que esa energía eléctrica necesaria debe ser nuclear. Es la más “barata” de generación por kW. Complementada por renovables por supuesto. 
Como influirá eso en el oro y la plata? Pues no tengo idea. Pero a mal desde luego que no. 
Oro y plata son reserva de valor energético. Y si el valor de la energía “de ese futuro Muttley” sube, el oro y plata se dispararán.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# angel220: Hay varias webs donde consultar lo que preguntas. En esta ocasión, lo miré en: Yahoo Finanzas - Financiación empresarial, bolsa de valores, cotizaciones, noticias. Entra en Plata/Oro y clicka donde pone gráfico.

El artículo propuesto es muy "lúcido". NO lo suscribo en su totalidad, por cuanto tengo mi particular opinión al respecto, pero diría que NO anda muy "desencaminado" y es bastante "lógico"... Otra cosa es que NO nos guste lo que deja entrever el autor del artículo. Pero, ¿no "presumimos" de ser "hormigas" y NO "cigarras" en este hilo?... Y esto puede ser para lo bueno y para lo malo.

# Muttley: Lo que nos comentas NO deja de ser un Madmax... Y ese "escenario" nos acabaría llevando al que se "dibuja" en el artículo.

En lo personal, pienso que antes de llegar a ambas situaciones se produciría antes una Guerra Mundial... y que sería la "salida" más "lógica".

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Mar 2019)

Buenas noches , dejo esto

Insane Stock Market Rally Due To Massive Global Monetary Liquidity – SRSrocco Report

creéis que el próximo vencimiento de futuros de mp's podría ser especialmente importante?
creo que es a final de este mes

y otro enlace mas

Behind the red alert: There’s more to the airspace lockdown in Pakistan than meets the eye


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2019)

Hola, timi: La Plata tiene el vencimiento a finales de este mes y el Oro también a finales del próximo mes de Abril. En la Plata, NO tengo una idea formada, pero en el Oro va a ser interesante... Para entenderme, mejor que visitéis mi Blog en Rankia. Allí he colocado un enlace donde se prevé un PIB en USA que no superará el 1% para el 1er. Trimestre de este año. Esto podría impulsar MUCHO al Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (3 Mar 2019)

A mi me ha preguntado gente con varios centenarios mexicanos, igual tenían 12000€ en la cajita del abuelo en el desvan sin saberlo.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Mar 2019)

#Fernando, muy buen artículo el que enlazas de Fernando Martínez, al igual que tú, no suscribo todo lo que comenta, hay un detalle en su comentario: "Quien tenga dinero (o metales preciosos, u objetos de trading para trueque como semillas, etc...) podrá abastecerse de alimento. Quien carezca de ello deberá buscarse la vida" que no termina de convencerme.
Eso me hace pensar que buscamos soluciones acordes a nuestras ideas, las cuales muchas veces no nos permiten ver las cosas más objetivamente.
Lo de los metales no te lo discuto, pero (tal y como comenta en su artículo) esa supuesta ayuda puede perfectamente ser el motivo de la desgracia sin unas precauciones adecuadas; tan sólo hay que leer unos post atrás y comprobar lo que han llamado la atencion 600 gramos de oro.
Es como lo que una vez le escuché a alguien "Cuesta más cuidar el dinero que ganarlo" y tiene toda la razón. Así que de manera que compráis metales vayan creando lazos de posible venta (sobretodo de manera discreta)
En lo referente al objetos de trading, no estoy en nada de acuerdo, con ellos solo eres acreedor (y de los de la última fila), por lo tanto en cualquier momento pueden pagarte lo que quieran o simplemente no cumplir. Ya buscarán la manera de vestirlo para que no se vea tan malo.
A mi me paso en mi cortisima carrera de especulador (perteneciente al 95% que pierde) y no en un ambiente de preguerra, buscar Itinere y veréis, encima ganar 18€ me costó muchos dolores de cabeza con hacienda, mi mujer (cosas de cuenta conjunta) y tiempo. Imaginaros que podrían hacer en un ambiente en donde haya escasez y tu sólo tengas anotaciones electrónicas que dicen que tienes una participación de algo.
Ya más bien voy más en línea con angel220 y con Muttley, pero con división de la sociedad más notoria, algo tipo elysium.
¿Donde encajaremos? Creo que los que de momento continuemos remando (tengamos esa suerte) seremos "A", una especie de muro de contención que mediara entre las élites públicas (esos que creemos nos gobiernan) y los "B" que no cuenten con un empleo o no tengan ingresos declarados (a eso aspiraremos si nos sacan del sistema) y su acceso a bienes sea en una economía sumergida, malviviendo y luchando cada día sin derecho a nada, pero con la remota posibilidad de volver a ser "A" algún día (eso les mantiene ahí)
Los "B" serán el muro entre los "A" y los "C", los cuales si que serán los desheredados que subsistan con migajas ya que prácticamente no existen para el sistema, pero tendrán su utilidad: ser el muro entre los "B" y los "D" y ellos mismos (les irá la vida en ello), los "D" serán esos que vienen de fuera (unos "C" en sus países) a probar suerte.
Con eso tendremos de sobra para estar entretenidos sin saber lo que hay más allá de la "A+" (los que nos gobiernan).
Recomiendo no salir del redil, que bajar de escalón es muy fácil, pero subir es casi imposible, hay maneras de controlar muy fáciles como esta:
China a lo 'Black Mirror': bloquea 17,5 millones de billetes de avión de personas sin suficiente "crédito social"
Quizás una buena opción sea el tener 2 identidades, una legal y otra no tanto.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el texto aportado, lástima de que no lo lea ni un 1% de la población.



EL uno por ciento? Si lo leyese el uno por ciento, unas 460.000 personas, no estaríamos como estamos. Eso no lo leyeron ni tres mil, y lo pongo muy alto.

Lo del broker de ING clama al cielo. Ya puse por aquí los problemas asombrosos que tuve esta temporada con él y pude comprobar la mierda de soporte que están dando. Una pena, porque en su día eran los mejores. Estoy buscando alternativas, a pesar de la pereza que me da.

Con la caída de los metales nos vamos a forrar. ¡¡Qué suerte tenemos de ser cuatro gatos los que paramos por aquí!!

Bueno, a lo mejor este año no nos forramos del todo, pero para unas buenas vacaciones va a dar.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Yo parto de supuestos más "realistas" y NO me creo que lleguemos a una Sociedad RADICAL de "castas" en Occidente... Hay mucho hartazgo en la Sociedad occidental y esto acabará estallando. Está claro que, previamente, la actual situación tendría que extremarse mucho más, pero si se da algo parecido a lo de Lehman Brothers, ya podemos ir preparando las "velas"... Y el rearme mundial es preocupante, pero es algo que NO llega o se obvia en los massmierda. Una mera pregunta: ¿Sabes los portaaviones que están previstos construir? Y no solo en los Estados Unidos, que ya tiene dos de "nueva generación"... La respuesta es sorprendente, máxime cuando los portaaviones se consideraban ya "obsoletos" para la Guerra moderna.

# Kovaliov: Seguro que el artículo en cuestión NO va a llegar al 1% de la población, pero desde luego aquí va a tener más difusión que en donde se ha publicado originalmente. Si sumamos ambos medios, pues el resultante final es que habrá llegado a más gente y dentro de ella tampoco te pienses que muchos lo habrán tenido en cuenta... Se requiere de muchos más "conocimientos" para "atisbar" el "subyacente" e incluso para refutarlo. Afortunadamente, en este hilo "jugamos" en otra "liga"...

De ING qué quieres que te diga que no sepas... perooooo hasta es posible que me hayan hecho un "favor". Esa "platera" que me interesa puede estar más barata mañana o en los próximos días.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Kovaliov, en que se van a dar precios muy interesantes en las mineras y también en los MPs... Por "intuición" diría que el rebote NO debería tardar, pero tengo bien presente el volumen de la caída y que ha sido MUY IMPORTANTE. Eso NO se puede obviar y hay que tenerlo en cuenta en la toma de nuestras decisiones.

Y dejo un artículo que acabo de leer y que me ha recordado el comentario de ayer de paraisofiscal...

[URL="http://www.plata.com.mx/esEs/Mas/560?idioma=1[/URL]"]www.plata.com.mx/esEs/Mas/560?idioma=1[/URL]

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Mar 2019)

buenos días ,,,
sacado del principal
Las lentejas canadienses condenan a las de Cuenca, que se acumulan en los almacenes sin que nadie las compre
es lo natural con la mierda unión europea que tenemos y mas con los tratados zeta y la m.q.l.p.a.t.
pero lo que quería comentar , es que a razón del enlace de Fernando Martínez y junto con el que saco del principal , me viene a la mente una época pasada experimentando con semillas .
El tema es que para poder comprobar que semillas se adaptaban mejor a mi zona y a mi forma de ser , me dio por probar lentejas ,,, tela la de cantidad de cuidados que necesitan , les atacan varias enfermedades , al recolectar , son mini vainas de 2 lentejas cada una ,, un juego de chinos quitar de las vainas ,,, total que es un producto que o tienes la maquinaria necesaria o es bastante jodida poder cultivar , así que una cosa tan simple como son las lentejas , seguro que en el futuro será un alimento para el grupo a++
la imagen de algunas paginas atrás de los lingotes de plata y oro , me produce los mismos efectos que una montaña de lentejas ,,, sin la maquinaria actual y el petróleo , los dos productos se disparan de precio a cual más.


Volviendo al tema de los futuros del oro y la plata ,,, creéis posible mantener los precios actuales con algún repunte puntual de ida y vuelta rápida , para llegar a vencimientos con un precio actual o incluso algo inferior?
El tema estaría naturalmente que después de vencimientos esto se dispara y mas juntando lo que comenta Fernando y lo que vaya saliendo
Es una idea que tengo que me va cobrando fuerza en mi cabeza,,,,
saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2019)

Hola, timi: Yo, desde luego, NO te voy a responder a lo que preguntas y más después de ver lo sucedido el pasado Viernes... Es más, con vencimientos tan lejanos es que resulta ABSURDO realizar un mínimo análisis con cierto "sentido común". En mi caso, prefiero esperar unas fechas antes de aventurarme a "pronosticar" cualquier cosa y que ahora sería algo así como tirar una moneda al aire y apostar a una de las caras. Entiendo que mis análisis son bastante rigurosos y cuando no lo tengo claro prefiero NO pronunciarme.

Os voy a poner el último COT publicado, es decir el Viernes con datos del Martes... Ahora, a "toro pasado", estaba muy claro lo que iba a suceder...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - March 1, 2019

Ciertamente, a las 22:42 del Viernes "alguien" puso el suficiente dinero para que el precio se alejará un poco del "precipicio" que hay por debajo de los $15... Sin embargo, lo que NO me gusta es el VOLUMEN de la caída y en el principal ETF de la Plata, el SLV, fue BRUTAL. Y también he observado lo mismo en muchas mineras "plateras". Me imagino que en el Oro debió pasar algo semejante, pero NO me dado tiempo de contrastarlo, aunque seguramente mañana me pondré a ello.

En la Plata, como decía, NO soy "optimista", más bien lo contrario, lo que no quita para que se pudiera dar algún tímido rebote, pero doy bastantes posibilidades a la pérdida de los $15 y, de ser así, la Plata podría moverse entre los $14,812 y los $14,637.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Mar 2019)

#Fernando, yo pienso que el "sistema de castas" ya es una realidad en Occidente, lo que pasa es que hay dos cosas que de momento la ocultan y contienen, estas son las llamadas "paguitas" y las pensiones.
Las paguitas que aunque por una parte ayudan a mantener el status quo, por otra parte generan un gran malestar a los que están remando, es ahí donde creemos que todo va a estallar, si las llegan a quitar se estabilizaria ese malestar, pero a su vez, generaría una preocupación por los problemas resultantes (inseguridad principalmente).
La pensiones de los abuelos (junto con la vivienda y ahorros) están manteniendo muchas familias jóvenes que lo han perdido todo -y siguen con deudas-; el tema es que no se que puede durar más, si el que nos digan prestando dinero del BCE indefinidamente o que los abuelos sigan vivos -pensar en los recortes de sanidad-, encima los impuestos a las herencias dejan muy mal paradas a las familias jóvenes si no encuentran algo con que remontar.
Es cuestión de tiempo que el sistema de castas sea notorio a simple vista.
Por otra parte, interesante lo que comentas sobre los portaaviones, podrías dar un link sobre ello?, también me gustaría ver si es posible tener datos más técnicos, porque aunque se que no es apropiado, no dejan de ser unas máquinas impresionantes con tecnología que difícilmente podamos conocer a fondo, una pena en lo que emplea el talento el ser humano.
#timi, no valoramos unas simples lentejas, nos va a tocar aprender por las malas, todo lo que requiera energía y petróleo se va a resentir, alguna vez comentaste que la solución era cambiar nuestro modo de vida, pues creo que será así.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2019)

Hola, Refinanciado: Yo ya me entiendo: un Sistema RADICAL de "castas" NO se podrá imponer en Occidente... Esto NO es la India.

Y lo de los portaaviones lo leí recientemente en una de las revistas militares que suelo leer. Te dejo un enlace sobre ello, pero que no trata el tema en profundidad, ya que NO habla de los dos destructores portahelicópteros que Japón piensa transformar en portaaviones equipados para el lanzamiento de aviones de combate STOVL. Lógicamente, estamos hablando de portaaviones "ligeros", aunque se trata de dos navíos de reciente construcción.

Construcción naval: Cinco nuevos portaaviones se construyen ahora en los astilleros. – Galaxia Militar

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (3 Mar 2019)

Los del Broker de ING ultimamente estan fumando cesped o algo.
Hay muuchos problemas con ellos, pero para todo, no solo con ordenes de compra/venta no se que les esta pasando.

Espero que sean problemas temporales.

Por cierto, estoy viendo un documental del oro llamado "La lucha por el oro"
Me ha hecho gracia que en el documental sale tambien Donald Trump comentando varias cosas.
Palabras textuales suyas: "El que tiene el oro manda"

Lo dejo por aqui por si quereis verlo, esta en Youtube.
Minuto 5:16. La verdad que da para gif


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2019)

Hola, Orooo: Quizás se pongan las "pilas" con denuncias ante la CNMV. NO sería la primera vez que llevo ante ella a un Broker.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Mar 2019)

#Fernando, he visto el link de los portaaviones, pensé que eran de los nuevos futuristas que llegué a ver en alguna revista, sin embargo son del mismo diseño actual, aunque evidentemente tendrán mejoras considerables. Quizás el motivo sea para ser escolta de cargamentos de recursos (cada vez más escasos y valiosos) y no necesariamente para entrar en una posible guerra.
En referente a este tema, pienso que difícilmente haya una guerra a gran escala, no por falta de ganas sino porque se gastarían recursos que no se pueden permitir gastar. He aquí un bien consecuencia de un mal.
Ahora, siempre alguien puede romper la baraja y pasara lo que tenga que pasar.
Respecto al sistema de castas, evidentemente Occidente no llegará en aspecto a La India pero, el fin será el mismo o muy parecido.
Por ejemplo, ¿has notado cómo se promueve la utilización de la bicicleta? Carril bici, poder circular por carreteras, preferencia de circulación, que es sano, te hacen ver que es un hobby muy "molón" y "guay", puedes comprar modelos de varios miles y equipación de última tecnología.
No pocos son los que intentan promoverlo como transporte urbano (incluyendo ir al trabajo).
En Occidente es muy guay eso de la bici y aunque en apariencia esté a años luz de la India, la finalidad es que todos los de castas inferiores (incluyendo a los curritos) tanto de Occidente como en la India vayan en bici.


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2019)

A ver si me entendéis mi pensamiento, no es a corto, mas bien a medio plazo. Si no se arregla de alguna forma coherente la deuda mundial (la cual desconozco, patrón oro seria la mas apropiada pero a ver quien pone el cascabel al gato), si estalla una crisis como la que hubo anteriormente solo digo igual un 40% o mas de los que la aguantaron no podrán esta vez y si entra en caída la recaudación del estado veremos que movidas hay con los funcionarios, pensionistas y ong y organizaciones que viven del cuento (que se nos oculta pero son otro pico largo de individuos semifuncionarios) y subidas de impuestos para medio cubrir arcas. Se suma gente proveniente de clase media ya arruinada o casi (comerciantes, rentistas, profesionales, pensar gente del entorno que nunca creísteis que le pasara), los del aparato del estado con congelación e incluso bajadas, los desahuciados de la anterior crisis y los que siempre han estado y los que sobrereviven fritos a mas impuestos a todo esto se suman deficiencias en los servicios públicos, si esos que ahora son tan vitales y no eficientes , si fueran gratis me callaría pero se pagan a precio diamante (eficiente y vital perfecto, servicio publico no eficiente un robo) y todo el mundo grita sin entender en muchos casos, que lo que esta haciendo si o si es hipotecar su vida y la vida de su hijo como mínimo. Como ya os comente en un anterior post lo único que nos salvaría seria que tomaran cartas en el asunto pero ya y que la crisis fuera lo mas corta posible, en mi pensamiento esta la DURACION hay esta el gran problema (claro aparte de saber como sacarnos)y si imprimen mas lo único que te hacen ya es hacerte mas pobre de una forma u otra van haciéndolo (creo lo hacen para que vayas haciéndote ya la idea, los muy ineptos, que educado soy) No entiendo un madmax como tal, pero un periodo confuso donde pensaremos que mejor no haber nacido si, todos los alborotos, huelgas, manifestaciones, suicidios, si suicidios (dato muy oculto se sabe cuanta gente tuvo "accidentes de coches" y la familia cobro la póliza y demás malos rollos pues multiplicados x2 o x3) y esto nos afecta mas digamos a los del primer mundo que apenas sabemos plantar una misera patata si no tenemos el google y cuando salgamos de esa crisis a ver como quedamos, que bajar es muy fácil subir mas difícil (para ejemplo la anterior que ni de coña hemos vuelto a los niveles de vida anteriores, por mucho que digan este año cobramos mas hemos recaudado mas etc, ni de coña el nivel es el mismo. Lo que no entiendo (si lo entiendo pero no es para explayarse todos los que se preocupan de informarse lo saben o lo intuyen, he dicho se preocupan de informarse) es que no haya voces relevantes que vayan advirtiendo y tenga mas difusión el estado económico REAL mundial. Ya tenéis otra parrafada mía.(Saber que cada vez que escriba mas de 8 líneas termino de mala ost...) Y como el Nick de un compañero lo veo NegroFuturo o al menos GrisFuturo. Suerte y a cenar


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2019)

Hola, Refinanciado:

- Los portaaviones de la clase "Gerald Ford" son "otra" cosa y son sumamente novedosos en casi todos los aspectos. Además, pueden llevar +75 aviones de los de "hoy". Y, por otro lado, los portaaviones son navíos de guerra y para NADA se utilizan para "escoltar" mercantes... Ya de por sí un portaaviones necesita de un "grupo de combate" y que es necesario para mantener su propia seguridad.

- ¡Uy! qué equivocado andas en el tema de las "bicis"... Hay una larga tradición en su uso en Europa Occidental. Te dejo una muestra...

Los diez países con mayor número de bicicletas por habitante

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> #Fernando, he visto el link de los portaaviones, pensé que eran de los nuevos futuristas que llegué a ver en alguna revista, sin embargo son del mismo diseño actual, aunque evidentemente tendrán mejoras considerables. Quizás el motivo sea para ser escolta de cargamentos de recursos (cada vez más escasos y valiosos) y no necesariamente para entrar en una posible guerra.
> En referente a este tema, pienso que difícilmente haya una guerra a gran escala, no por falta de ganas sino porque se gastarían recursos que no se pueden permitir gastar. He aquí un bien consecuencia de un mal.
> Ahora, siempre alguien puede romper la baraja y pasara lo que tenga que pasar.
> Respecto al sistema de castas, evidentemente Occidente no llegará en aspecto a La India pero, el fin será el mismo o muy parecido.
> ...



No había visto tu post mira de donde viene toda la moda , bicis, pago por móvil hasta el café, progresimo etc. Tienen un denominador común


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado:
> 
> - Los portaaviones de la clase "Gerald Ford" son "otra" cosa y son sumamente novedosos en casi todos los aspectos. Además, pueden llevar +75 aviones de los de "hoy". Y, por otro lado, los portaaviones son navíos de guerra y para NADA se utilizan para "escoltar" mercantes... Ya de por sí un portaaviones necesita de un "grupo de combate" y que es necesario para mantener su propia seguridad.
> 
> ...



tampoco había visto tu post y hay esta la respuesta al anterior mio


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2019)

Hola, angel220: NO le des tantas "vueltas"... De llegar ahí, emplearán las mismas "soluciones" del pasado... ¿O cómo terminó la Gran Depresión en los EE.UU.?

Muchos niegan la posibilidad de una guerra en Europa, pero lo que yo sé es que los conflictos bélicos cada vez son más fronterizos a ella...

Y, además, yo ya he vivido episodios históricos que parecían imposibles y fueron prácticamente de una día para otro, así que a mí ya NADA me puede sorprender. Y dejaros de Madmaxismo... ¿cuánto tiempo puede durar una gran ciudad sin energía, agua, alimentos, etc.? Pues, eso: CASI NADA...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2019)

¡Joder! me había dejado el puto móvil...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, angel220: NO le des tantas "vueltas"... De llegar ahí, emplearán las mismas "soluciones" del pasado... ¿O cómo terminó la Gran Depresión en los EE.UU.?
> 
> Muchos niegan la posibilidad de una guerra en Europa, pero lo que yo sé es que los conflictos bélicos cada vez son más fronterizos a ella...
> 
> ...



Puse la frase del patrón oro por ser conservador, pero por hay van mis ideas por como termino la gran depresión y todo arreglado, ni deuda ni problemas ni leches
ah y gracias por el post del móvil me pusiste una sonrisa


----------



## meanboy (3 Mar 2019)

Le pedire al afortunado familiar que pase fotos de los lingotes. se que son de herencia del abuelo.


----------



## meanboy (3 Mar 2019)

Lingote 250 gr Good delivery 250,008.890,59 €/u9.421,09 €/u

vale ya encontré. precio venta/compra.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Sencillamente, ¡Alucinante!

CBO: National Debt to Nearly Double by 2029

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (4 Mar 2019)

no os olvidéis dar al link del articulo de fernandojcg ,casi al final en new theory of money (reviewed here), dos artículos para empezar bien el dia


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Mar 2019)

#Fernando, el que comentes que no crees que haya madmax pero si guerra me deja más tranquilo .
Supongo que el nivel de madmaxismo dependerá de la degradación del modo de vida que se de en las zonas. Si cada vez es más difícil obtener los productos habituales, los beneficios sociales (sanidad, educación, derechos laborales, entre otras cosas) son cada vez peores, el acceso a un trabajo (ya no comento lo de salario acorde a donde vives) resulta muy difícil, el aumento de inseguridad en algunas zonas ya es preocupante; pues está claro que aunque no es un madmax en toda regla, habrá una gran diferencia en el modo de vida.
Pero el hecho de que ya no podamos disfrutar de todas esas cosas no tiene que ser necesariamente malo, si aprendemos a vivir de otra manera quizás podamos seguir tirando y muy probablemente sea a mejor.
Sobre el tema de las bicis, ¿notas que guay y molón se ven en Occidente? Para paseillos, pijadas, decir que se cuida el medio ambiente, que es sano y mejora la salud, etc.
Pero para transporte de masas para ir a un pseudotrabajo malpagado o llevar acabo tareas básicas que requieren esfuerzo ni se menciona verdad? A eso me refiero, ya me dirás que le parecerá al alemán decirle que no puede ir en su BMW al trabajo (di tiene la fortuna de conservarlo) y que tendrá que ir en la bici que utiliza para pasear con la familia.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2019)

Hola, Refinanciado: Una cosa es el Madmaxismo y otra muy distinta que lo queramos a "medida"... NO te preocupes porque después de las Guerras se suele dar un Madmaxismo "natural". Y éste ya se da en muchas áreas del mundo y no hace tanto que ví un documental sobre Guinea, la ex colonia española... Fíjate los años que hace que salimos de allí y lo único que han conseguido es retroceder en el tiempo...

Y para NADA deseo una Guerra, pero llevo "empapada" mucha Historia y qué quieres que te diga... Por cierto, dejé hace nada un buen enlace sobre las intervenciones bélicas del Imperio a lo largo de su existencia... Yo NO estaría muy "tranquilo", la verdad...

Mira, Refinanciado, conozco Alemania y allí se utiliza bastante la bicicleta, incluso por algunos de los diputados que van al Bundestag. Y ya NO te digo en Holanda o Bélgica desde la "leche" de tiempo. Obviamente, lo hacen con las estaciones más idóneas, que tampoco son "masoquistas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (4 Mar 2019)

Yo una guerra en paises del primer mundo no veo.
Todo el mundo está demasiado cómodo en casita calentito en el sofá viendo el fútbol/GH duo, nadie con ganas de coger un fusil.
La guerra del SXXI en los paises del primer mundo es económica. 
El ejemplo fue Grecia. Quería salirse del redil. Resetear deudas. La realidad fue mucho más dura. Una salida del euro, hiperinflación y mismo hambre y miseria que en estado de guerra. Mejor seguir "droguiado".
Alguien ha visto a algún banco perdonando una deuda? Pues lo mismo se aplica para el BCE y la Reserva Federal. 
Todo aquel que haya trabajado en un dpto financiero sabe que el cash flow "manda" mucho más que los beneficios operativos.
Si cualquier banco corta la línea de crédito de una empresa, las cosas se ponen verdaderamente difíciles.
Si el Estado español corta la línea de crédito a Cataluña directa (e indirectamente sin asegurar el respaldo al gobierno autonómico frente bancos privados) el efecto es más brutal que 1000 tanques por las Ramblas. Justos por pecadores.
Así han funcionado todas las recesiones. Bancos centrales reduciendo el efectivo en la calle y en las cuentas.
Y así funcionan todas las guerras en el primer mundo del sXXI. Dejando cadáveres financieros. Paises, empresas, ciudadanos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (4 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Os voy a poner el último COT publicado, es decir el Viernes con datos del Martes... Ahora, a "toro pasado", estaba muy claro lo que iba a suceder...
> 
> COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - March 1, 2019



Los datos de ese COT son de posiciones abiertas hasta el martes 19 DE FEBRERO. No del martes pasado.


----------



## FranMen (4 Mar 2019)

El futuro es el presente, puede ser como Siria/Yemen gran parte de África o como en Venezuela/Cuba/México/Argentina (cada uno con sus matices)
Aunque más cerca tenemos un ejemplo más plausible para nosotros: Grecia, de la que por cierto, no se oye nada últimamente.
En cualquier caso, cuando era estudiante, nos explicaban como el tercer mundo iba acercándose al primero, ahora parece que es al contrario. Síntoma del pesimismo imperante.


----------



## Pintxen (4 Mar 2019)

Hola a todos! En las últimas décadas hemos visto como se van vaciando las zonas rurales, los pueblos pequeños se quedan sin gente, la cual prefiere vivir en las grandes urbes. Sin embargo en un eescenario como el que pintais (tanto de guerra como de maxmaxismo) hay muchísimas más posibilidades de sobrevivir, e incluso prosperar, en un pueblito que en una ciudad.

Comida: no es complicado tener un huerto y unos frutales, gallinas, un par de cabras y engordar un cerdo.
Energía: para cocinar y calentar la casa utilizar leña.
Agua: en casi todos los pueblos suele haber una fuente, y si no es así te puedes construir un algibe.
Vivienda: en la actualidad puedes encontrar casas tiradas de precio, al menos más baratas que un piso en la periferia de cualquier ciudad.
Todo esto parece una tontería, pero en la época de postguerra la gente en las ciudades las pasaron putas, sin embargo en las zonas rurales sienpre tenían un plato en la mesa, aunque fuera de col herbida.
Entonces por qué se da esta despoblación de las zonas rurales? La razón laboral cada vez tiene menos peso, ya que debido a la robotización de aquí a unos años no va a haber trabajo para nadie. Además cada vez es más factible trabajar a través de internet.


----------



## Pintxen (4 Mar 2019)

Por cierto, casaytierras seguro que coincide conmigo!!! Jejeje!!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Mar 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Por cierto, casaytierras seguro que coincide conmigo!!! Jejeje!!!




En principio puede que sí, que en un pueblaco apartado estés mas a salvo que en una ciudad, pero solo en principio por que es donde iban a acudir todos los malajes habidos y por haber, como no tengas buenas escopetas, rifles, perímetros minados, etc, te comerán igual.


----------



## Pintxen (4 Mar 2019)

Cambiando de tercio.
En Venezuela el tema está calentito. Como afectaría una invasión de los Gringos en Venezuela al precio de los M.P.?
Creeis que tal invasión se dará o al final se alargará el tema hasta desinflarse todo?
Una apuesta: Guaidó no será detenido como quiere USA para justificar la invasión.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Mar 2019)

Lo primero que he remarcado en negrita es de lo más importante si nó lo que más, y sobre lo segundo, no te preocupes, llegados a ese punto no creo que haya nadie que esté por esa labor de control, tendrán otras prioridades seguro, como por ejemplo cuidar el culo de los castuzos correspondientes y los ricachones de verdad.


----------



## hyugaa (4 Mar 2019)

No entiendo de donde viene la preocupación por el valor del oro. Darle las gracias a los bancos centrales por manipular su precio a la baja y pillar lo que podeis. Y después cuando todo salte estareis contentos de tenerlo. El que compra oro fisico para especular es GILLIPOLLAS

pOR ICERTO EL EFECTO PALANCA DE LOS CERTIFICADOS (ETF) YA PASO DE 500. Es decir por cada onza de oro disponible fisicamente en un banco la han revendido a más de 500 clientes.


----------



## FranMen (4 Mar 2019)

La lógica me dice que en campo sobreviria mejor pero la experiencia muestra que, cuando la gente pasa hambre, marcha a la ciudad. Mira las megaurbes del tercer mundo, incluso mayores que en el primero. Salvo guerra o cataclismo vamos a estar controlados por las “élites “ que repartirán (racionarán) a su criterio. Quién más cerca (ciudad) de ellos esté, más pillará


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Long_Gamma: El informe semanal del COT se publica todos los Viernes, creo que a las 03:30 p.m. de allí, según los datos de liquidación para el cierre del Martes.

El caso es que el cierre del Gobierno americano ha hecho que los informes lleven un retraso, pero eso no desvirtúa lo dicho: se publican los Viernes con cierres del Martes (en este caso el que "tocará" y más a mi favor...). De todas formas, para una mayor aclaración dejo esto...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - February 26, 2019

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2019)

Sobre el tema del cambio climático hemos debatido mucho en el pasado en este hilo... En lo personal, NO niego que se esté produciendo, pero entiendo que más por causas "naturales" que por la mano del hombre (que algo "contribuye"...). Os voy a dejar un informe bastante extenso y que va en la misma línea que yo comenté en su momento en el hilo... Y NO es "pseudo".

http://elespiadigital.org/images/stories/Documentos12/calentamiento global.pdf

Por cierto, acabo de ver que el Oro está casi tocando la zona que comenté como que podría frenar la caída. En fin, ya veremos... perooooo están "tirando" el precio. Y, curiosamente, la Plata está ahí en la "cuerda floja", pero NO está replicando para NADA al Oro. Tendremos que esperar a ver qué sucede cuando habrán los mercados estadounidenses...

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (4 Mar 2019)

Hola casaytierras. Tu plan de futuro se parece mucho al que tengo trazado. 

Por lo demás, alguien que sepa hacer comida (agricultura y ganadería) es muy útil en una sociedad rural post-caida del imperio anglosajón y todo su sistema económico. Cohesión social y autodefensa en pequeñas comunidades harán falta algún día, y no te faltarán escopetas para defenderte, las tuyas y las de los demás. 

Lo malo es la superpoblación, no se como superaríamos un retroceso social de tal calibre sin que se monte un cirio de tres pares de cojones.

Invasiones a medio plazo de momento no espero ni me preocupan... de eso se tendrán que preocupar las nuevas generaciones. 

Disculpen el inciso... me limito a leerles pero a veces algo tendré que decir...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2019)

Yo creo, mensajero del pasado, que todo el mundo que quiera decir "algo" está en su perfecto derecho de hacerlo y para eso se creó este hilo. 

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (4 Mar 2019)

Estudiad lo que pasó en tiempos de Mao, el salto hacia delante... Para él los agricultores eran prescindibles, una cifra para el razonable era una mortandad del 10% (todos pasando hambre) . En cambio en la ciudad se sobrevivía. Tenían que entregar la producción correspondiente a su terreno sin importar sequías, enfermedad... y esto era, durante años, la totalidad y más de la cosecha. Al que no cumplía acuchillado en su propia zanja (ni balas gastaban)
Si os dais cuenta vamos a un mayor control del estado en aras de nuestra seguridad


----------



## Pintxen (4 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sobre el tema del cambio climático hemos debatido mucho en el pasado en este hilo... En lo personal, NO niego que se esté produciendo, pero entiendo que más por causas "naturales" que por la mano del hombre (que algo "contribuye"...). Os voy a dejar un informe bastante extenso y que va en la misma línea que yo comenté en su momento en el hilo... Y NO es "pseudo".
> 
> http://elespiadigital.org/images/stories/Documentos12/calentamiento global.pdf
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que hay cambio climático!!!! Quien ha dicho que el clima es estable? El que afirme tal cosa es un necio. El clima por definición es cambiante, lo que ocurre es que el ser humano solo ve el mundo con la prespectiva temporal de lo que dura su vida, que es un pestañeo en la vida del planeta.
A mí más que el CO2 me preocupan los tóxicos y contaminantes que producimos por toneladas.


----------



## timi (4 Mar 2019)

Hola , estáis entretenidos por aquí ,, buenos temas de conversación,,,
El tema del cambio climático , seguro que el hombre algo influye , pero es sobretodo un gran negocio y por muchos cambios que hagamos , poco podemos hacer con la madre naturaleza.
Yo vivo desde hace 17 años en un pueblecito de 300 habitantes , no podría vivir en un piso en la ciudad , ya soy medio salvaje ,,, jajaja. En su momento no lo hice por los problemas que tendremos en un futuro no muy lejano, no era consciente.
Estoy seguro que tendré mas posibilidades donde estoy que en una gran ciudad ,, pero es que además me gusta vivir en una zona semi rural.
De momentos el oro no se decide , o lo hace de forma tímida ,,,, yo tampoco , igual se me pasa el arroz , pero es lo que hay ,,,


----------



## timi (4 Mar 2019)




----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2019)

Timi, veo en tu chart que la plata ha perdido la media de 200, pero también veo la de 50 sobre la de 200...

Por otra parte un RSI ambiguo que invita a pensar en más bajadas para buscar un apoyo..

Viendo solo ese chart no tocaría el activo, ni a corto ni a largo...

Por otra parte hoy ha abierto a la baja al igual que los índices USA, y a medida que estos han ido recuperando terreno, la plata ha ido mejorando la vela bajista… (gana el componente industrial a corto plazo)

No se te pasará el arroz, más vale comprar al romper resistencias, que arriesgar en tierra de nadie...salvo que vayas en físico, que más o menos va a dar igual.

En cuanto al cambio climático... podría ser vulgar y decir cuatro palabras que pienso, pero lo has resumido bien (cambio climático = negocio)

El otro tema tocado aquí, de lo que importa en caso de ruptura económica total... creo que no serán ni las tierras, ni el oro, ni vivir en el campo ni en las ciudades... conociendo el modo de actuar del ser humano, quién sobrevivirá mejor, será quién esté mejor armado y asociado.

Por mucha arma que tengas, una milicia de 100 hombres organizados se hará con todo tu botín en cuestión de minutos...así que espero no ver nunca ese punto en el que tener que decidir si campo o ciudad, pues creo que con cualquiera de ellos, si tienes algo que interese a otros, estaremos jodidos sí o sí.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# timi: El gráfico que pones me deja indiferente... Quizás, lo único destacable sería que existe una fuerte sobreventa en la Plata. Hoy seguía esa "platera" que me gusta y no me he atrevido a entrar. Es que NO veo la Plata NADA clara y es posible que pierda los $15. En esa acción ha habido un fuerte volumen, pero entiendo que en esta ocasión se han decantado sin mucho entusiasmo por el lado comprador. Seguiré observándola y ya veremos qué hago.

# paketazo: Si es muy simple: pon una pelicula del Oeste y un tema recurrente son los forajidos que asolaban las granjas y lo qué sucedía con las mismas... Y sino eran los forajidos, eran los indios y sino los soldados cuando había un conflicto bélico. Pues, eso mismo sucede hoy en día en Siria, Libia, Irak, Nigeria, Camerún, Venezuela, etc., etc.

La REALIDAD cuesta aceptarla, pero suele ser tremendamente TOZUDA.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Los tiempos han cambiado MUCHO y más en relación a la Gran Depresión. Una Hiperinflación se llevaría por delante a TODO el Sistema. Creo que en los EE.UU. hay más armas que habitantes, así que una simple "aceptación" por parte de la población NO la veo, la verdad... Y ya sabemos adónde llevó al mundo la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar... Eso me sirve más que lo que pueda decir Maloney, aunque te agradezco lo enlazado. SIEMPRE es interesante conocer las opiniones de otros, aunque las de Maloney hace tiempo que me las sé...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (4 Mar 2019)

Será que soy mala persona, pero ese escenario me parece ideal.

FUEGO, DESTRUCCIÓN Y MUERTEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2019)

Hombre, kikepm, tampoco te pases... Total, en ese escenario muy pocos se iban a salvar de la quema.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (4 Mar 2019)

Joer, el video entero merece mucho la pena, no conocía los detalles de la hiperinflación de Weimar, el relato es FASCINANTE.

Y la tesis de una hiperinflación global adquiere un significado completo. Todo ese dinero por monetización de deuda que han inyectado, es el león que espera en la cueva, vamos, vamos, ir entrando, no tengais miedo...


Va a ser un a tomar por culo de órdago.


----------



## kikepm (4 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hombre, kikepm, tampoco te pases... Total, en ese escenario muy pocos se iban a salvar de la quema.
> 
> Saludos.



No hay nada de todo esto que merezca la pensa ser salvado.

Si hubiera 10 hombres buenos en la ciudad, pero ni eso.

A SANGRE Y FUEGO.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2019)

Yo estoy más de acuerdo con Cicerón: "Los hombres son como los vinos: la edad agria los malos y mejora los buenos"...

Y, SÍ, hay más de 10 personas buenas en una pequeña villa cualquiera, por lo tanto ya no te digo en una ciudad. ¿O tú solo frecuentas un barrio de "mala muerte"?

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hombre, kikepm, tampoco te pases... Total, en ese escenario muy pocos se iban a salvar de la quema.
> 
> Saludos.



Si pero como decia uno, por ver a un tuerto me saco un ojo jajaja


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2019)

Hay "ambientes" y "ambientes"...

Y dejo esto...

The Bakken Hit A New Record In 2018, But It’s A Bad Sign For The Industry – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (5 Mar 2019)

Hay personas buenas, yo diría 1/1000. Pero las personas buenas no mueven el mundo. Una persona buena en grado sumo desconoce lo que es el mal, no puede verlo en sus congéneres ni en su mismo cuando, involuntariamente, lo hace. Esto es muy peligroso, es como la persona que no siente el dolor y puede quemarse o sufrir heridas sin darse cuenta.
Muchos de los buenos acaban como vagabundos, vapuleados por el mundo.
La mayoría, me incluyo, somos egoístas (queremos que lo nuestro sea nuestro). Buscamos nuestro beneficio y reconocemos el bien y el mal. Entendemos que si al vecino le va bien, a nosotros también. Entendemos que tiene que haber unas reglas y un orden para que el mundo vaya hacia delante. Entendemos que vivimos en sociedad. Entendemos que un mal menor puede evitar un mal mayor. Sabemos lo que es una mentira piadosa. 
A los que hay que erradicar es a los malos, son pocos, un 10% pero llaman mucho la atención por el daño que hacen. Son, no egoístas, si no avariciosos (quieren lo suyo y lo de los demás), no les importa la sociedad, ni el sufrimiento ajeno. Son sadicos. No les importan las reglas. Hacen el mal por el mal. No son capaces de ponerse en el lugar de los demás. Por desgracia, muchos de nuestros dirigentes son así. Con tal de conseguir sus propósitos mienten y seducen y por eso son admirados y elegidos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2019)

La verdad es que yo huyo bastante de los "moralismos", porque entre otras cosas conozco mis defectos, pero también sé que me he esforzado en esta vida por ser una mejor persona... y unas veces lo habré conseguido y en otras pues "erre que erre".

Pero NO nos engañemos: NADIE, por regla general, sabe lo que hace mientras actúa correctamente, pero de lo que NO hay duda es que de lo que está mal uno SIEMPRE es consciente...

Y dejo el tema recordando a Jacinto Benavente: "Lo peor que hacen los malos es obligarnos a dudar de los buenos"... Que haberlos haylos.

Y vamos a ver qué hace la Plata en el día de hoy... En la sesión asiática ha estado bastante tranquila. Desde luego, su aspecto sigue siendo poco tranquilizador.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2019)

Y el "pelo de panocha" sigue buscando "problemas"...

Trump retirará el trato preferente a India en comercio

El PAYASO sigue sin darse cuenta de que los EE.UU. son cada vez menos productivos en la Economía REAL y que un Dólar fuerte solamente sirve para agudizar el problema, es decir que el GRAN PROBLEMA lo tienen en "casa" y NO fuera...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2019)

¡Es la liquidez, estúpido! Los mercados se quedarán sin el gas de la risa

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (5 Mar 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Hay personas buenas, yo diría 1/1000. Pero las personas buenas no mueven el mundo. Una persona buena en grado sumo desconoce lo que es el mal, no puede verlo en sus congéneres ni en su mismo cuando, involuntariamente, lo hace. Esto es muy peligroso, es como la persona que no siente el dolor y puede quemarse o sufrir heridas sin darse cuenta.
> Muchos de los buenos acaban como vagabundos, vapuleados por el mundo.
> La mayoría, me incluyo, somos egoístas (queremos que lo nuestro sea nuestro). Buscamos nuestro beneficio y reconocemos el bien y el mal. Entendemos que si al vecino le va bien, a nosotros también. Entendemos que tiene que haber unas reglas y un orden para que el mundo vaya hacia delante. Entendemos que vivimos en sociedad. Entendemos que un mal menor puede evitar un mal mayor. Sabemos lo que es una mentira piadosa.
> A los que hay que erradicar es a los malos, son pocos, un 10% pero llaman mucho la atención por el daño que hacen. Son, no egoístas, si no avariciosos (quieren lo suyo y lo de los demás), no les importa la sociedad, ni el sufrimiento ajeno. Son sadicos. No les importan las reglas. Hacen el mal por el mal. No son capaces de ponerse en el lugar de los demás. Por desgracia, muchos de nuestros dirigentes son así. Con tal de conseguir sus propósitos mienten y seducen y por eso son admirados y elegidos.




Este ensayo del historiador económico Carlo Maria Cipolla es CANELA EN RAMA.
"Las leyes fundamentales de la estupidez humana".
Para leer muy despacito esta noche en la cama a la luz de la mesilla de noche. Son unas 15 páginas.
Es de estos textos que iluminan. Y que viene al pelo a lo que comentas.
https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/4934893.pdf
Y lo más divertido, como entretenimiento dominical es situar a personajes públicos en los distintos cuadrantes y subcuadrantes.
Apuesto a que os es tan dificil como a mi situar a alguno en el cuadrante I.
Lo curioso es que es un texto social, pero enraizado fuertemente en la economía.


----------



## xavik (5 Mar 2019)

La llegada de hiperinflación es una decisión política.

Los bancos centrales controlan de manera total el valor de la moneda.
La medida que tomaron de pagar interés en las reservas en exceso fue una "genialidad". Ahora no sólo controlan la oferta de dinero si no la demanda (de manera aún más directa que con los tipos de interés). Esa explosión de dinero nunca creará inflación si no quieren, sólo tienen que subir lo que pagan de interés por tener esas reservas paradas. Si hay deflación, sólo tienen que bajar lo que pagan y esas reservas serán inflacionarias.


El problema son los gobiernos. Si la cosa sigue yendo bien y suben los tipos de interés, los intereses de las gigantescas deudas nacionales necesitarán de una subida de impuestos/recorte de gastos para pagarlos. Súmale la explosión de jubilados y los gobiernos o populistas que los reemplacen presionarán a los bancos centrales para que inflacionen. La cuestión es, ¿aguantarán las presiones los bancos centrales? No lo creo y más cuando son los gobiernos quienes deciden al presidente y directivos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2019)

Hola, xavik: Una Hiperinflación en Occidente NO se puede descartar, pero entiendo que el Sistema difícilmente podría gestionarla y sería precipitar su fin.

Tengo amigos que sostienen que el Sistema seguirá igual que hasta ahora y sustentado en "aire"... ¿Con caducidad? SEGURO, pero vete a saber cuándo...

Y, xavik, creo que casi todos los que andamos por aquí sabemos que los Gobiernos son simples TÍTERES de quienes realmente manejan el mundo... Esto que comento tampoco tiene porqué entrar en las teorías "conspirativas", puesto que ya se observa desde la perspectiva del ciudadano "normal" y que, por lo tanto, "piensa"...

Sigo pensando que de esta solamente se podrá salir creando un nuevo Sistema monetario mundial acompañado del oportuno RESET de la Deuda mundial. Eso o las "alternativas" van a ser mucho PEORES...

Saludos.


----------



## TarasBulba (5 Mar 2019)

Que pensais del tal Martin Armstrong y su sistema de predicciones? Me suena haberlo visto mencionado en este hilo. A ver si encuentro la peli que han hecho sobre el, El Visionario creo que se llama.
He escuchado la ultima entrevista que he encontrado de él en youtube y dice que el mercado de acciones seguirá subiendo ya que es muy liquido. Tambien menciona los probemas que tiene una persona si quiere viajar por ejemplo, con algun lingote o monedas de oro, o la bolsa llena de bonos de tesoro o dinero en cash. Te lo confiscan porqué si.


----------



## timi (5 Mar 2019)

Hola , Buenas noches
Paquetazo , el grafico del oro que te dice? , que esta listo para el despegue ?




saludos


----------



## angel220 (5 Mar 2019)

TarasBulba dijo:


> Que pensais del tal Martin Armstrong y su sistema de predicciones? Me suena haberlo visto mencionado en este hilo. A ver si encuentro la peli que han hecho sobre el, El Visionario creo que se llama.
> He escuchado la ultima entrevista que he encontrado de él en youtube y dice que el mercado de acciones seguirá subiendo ya que es muy liquido. Tambien menciona los probemas que tiene una persona si quiere viajar por ejemplo, con algun lingote o monedas de oro, o la bolsa llena de bonos de tesoro o dinero en cash. Te lo confiscan porqué si.



Si ya te avisan antes de salir por aduana que no puedes pasar con mas de 10000 euros/oro o valores en europa, 10000 $ /oro o valores usa, una tontería pasar con una maleta llena. Pero si son tuyos y puedes demostrarlo poder puedes hasta todo el dinero que tengas mas valores mas oro poder puedes.
Lo que no se si en otros países a diferencia de España si vas con 100000 por la calle en efectivo si tienes problemas.
El mercado de acciones por ser es el mas liquido de todos al día de HOY. Lógico que suba y lógico que baje, que suba al infinito o que baje ya no lo se


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2019)

Hola, TarasBulba: Efectivamente, en este hilo se ha hablado en muchas ocasiones de Martin Armstrong e incluso coloqué un documental sobre su azarosa vida, pero vete a saber por dónde para... Éste es un hilo muy dinámico. En lo personal, lo considero uno de los mejores especialistas en el tema de la Prospectiva y que es una disciplina a la que también me dedico desde hace muchos años.

Armstrong tiene una gran cantidad de aciertos RELEVANTES en distintas materias, especialmente las relacionadas con el mundo financiero. Su vida ha sido de auténtica película. Es alguien al que suelo seguir.

Os dejo algo de él...

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLqmb8WhosU[/URL]"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLqmb8WhosU[/URL]

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2019)

Yo no soy profeta ni adivino el futuro, a pesar de ello, si tuviera que mojarme, no veo que suceda nada de eso, al menos, no le daría una probabilidad alta.

La crisis de la deuda debió estallar hace años, y no ha sucedido...es como una mecha de una bomba que se va ralentizando a medida que se acerca a la carga detonante, y parece que ya va a ser, pero como cada vez es más lenta, pues pasa el tiempo y nada sucede.

No veo un Nasdaq quebrado, ni veo una gran depreciación de bienes raíces, no al menos a nivel global (occidental)… evidentemente es posible que muchos jubilados pierdan dinero en sus inversiones, pero eso ya pasa hoy en día.

La precariedad lleva instalada ya unos años a pesar de que nos vendan lo contrario... Alemania ya no es lo que era... ni Suiza, USA solo en núcleos industriales y grandes ciudades mantiene el estatus, España...¡que decir de este gran país locomotora del mundo!...

Nos hemos adaptado y aceptamos vivir un poco "peor" que hace una década, y es posible que en una década vivamos peor que hoy...pero no necesariamente instalados en un crack económico total.

Esto viene a ser...y siempre a mi modo de ver...como un campo que se explotó y llegó a la ley de rendimientos decrecientes, pero se siguió explotando y aumentando esos rendimientos decrecientes...cada vez la producción rinde menos, y cuesta más obtenerla, pero no hay otro campo para cultivar, así que nos adaptamos a esos rendimientos decrecientes y aceptamos "comer un poco menos"

El único modo que veo plausible de llegar a un caos económico, sería la quiebra a nivel internacional de la deuda USA, pero eso no va a suceder salvo que otra gran potencia imponga su divisa y sus condiciones.

El dólar es y será aceptado, ya que hoy por hoy, ya no es una moneda de curso legal solo en USA, se podría decir que es una divisa mundial, y a medida que se demanda internacionalmente más, se absorbe ese teórico exceso de liquidez (inflación derivada de las QE) que habría, si el dólar fuera por ejemplo una moneda como el yen, o el rublo...Amén de todos los dólares metidos en renta variable a modo de castillo de naipes.

Tengo bastante claro que USA y su poder armamentístico imponen sus reglas, y tras ver que en el 2008 solo había mierda bajo la alfombra y todo quedó tapado por la impresora sin que nadie ya a día de hoy lo recuerde, pues patada adelante y a ralentizar un poco más esa mecha eterna.

Ojo, que la mecha irá más lenta, y la precariedad irá a la par...así que sigo pensando que el oro es un modo legítimo de supervivencia largoplacista.

Buenas noches y gracias por aportar... Timi, mañana miro ese chart más detenidamente.


----------



## angel220 (6 Mar 2019)

Paketazo, interesante punto de vista,(entendiéndolo e incluso cuasi compartiéndolo), me lleva a pensar lo idiotizada, gilipollas, distraida y abducidas que esta la sociedad por esas "elites magnéticas" que mueven todo. No se dan cuenta que nos venden que la culpa es siempre de la ciudadanía y por eso tienen que implementar "sus" medidas necesarias.
Lo del dólar ya esta mas cerca del negro que del claro oscuro, pero como dices la mecha sigue y hay esta todavía , donde difiero es que cada día va mas lenta (aunque va lenta) pero la mecha de la precariedad lleva un ritmo mayor. Haber cuando salimos de la burbuja donde vivimos, que parecen los mundos de Yuppi en vez de ver que estamos en la Roma decadente, nada que no sepamos tiempos difíciles.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Mar 2019)

Muy interesantes aportaciones, da gusto pasarse por aquí.
#Paketazo, tienes toda la razón, llevamos años y años y esto no cae. Analizando un poco me doy cuenta (a nivel personal) de que he tenido la suerte de seguir trabajando y la fortuna de que me han ido subiendo el sueldo todo este tiempo, creo que nunca habia ganado tanto, es decir, la inundación de doláres (en este caso euros) ha tenido un efecto positivo en mi.
Pero ni de coña puedo ahorrar lo que ahorraba hasta digamos 2010, a partir de ese año todo mi poder de ahorro ha ido disminuyendo, bien es verdad que los hijos van creciendo y sus necesidades no son baratas, pero en general, la vida es mucho más cara -a pesar de muchos ajustes de salarios y precios de algunas cosas-. Eso si, tenemos unos smartphones, smartv, smartablets y smartsuputamadre que te cagas, amén de Netflix, Amazon prime, imagino y esas cosas a la carta; es decir: espejitos y lucecitas.
Por qué no caemos?, pienso que el video en cuestión (el de Malone) no inventa nada, solo dice lo que antes de la crisis (o recesión) sucedía: cuando explota una burbuja los precios afectados caen en picado y los valores refugio suben.
Pero los que tienen la impresora también lo saben y atacan directamente los síntomas (o consecuencias), si la vivienda cae, inyectan usd a los mayores afectados (deudas bancarias) y se va tirando, pero el dinero no llega a la gente, entonces el consumo cae, pues se inyecta dinero a los afectados (refinanciación de deuda a grandes empresas), que la cosa no mejora, pues liquidez a los mercados para que la bolsa no caiga (mucha parte en recompra de acciones; que los valores refugio comienzan a subir? Órdenes de compra por muchas veces la producción anual, así se están quietos.
Así podemos extendernos hasta el infinito, pero a veces alguien tose y nos devuelve a la realidad: los recursos.
Hay margen de adaptación, pero no para todos, ahí está el problema.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os recuerdo un hito histórico: los "Felices Años 20"... ¿Quién les iba a decir a la mayor parte de aquellos "infelices" que el "Final" estaba tan cerca?

NO demos por hecho lo que nuestro "instinto" desea... Otra cosa es que se puedan seguir "manejando", pero que esto tiene CADUCIDAD está más que CLARO... El CUÁNDO ya es otra Historia.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (6 Mar 2019)

(06.03.2019 10:49)
La fiebre del oro: La demanda crece un 4% y apunta al alza


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo lo último del Blog de antorob...

- Escenario energetico previsto para 2050.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2019)

timi dijo:


> Hola , Buenas noches
> Paquetazo , el grafico del oro que te dice? , que esta listo para el despegue ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 88910
> ...



Basándonos en la gráfica que adjuntas...o basándome en mi criterio, mejor dicho, la compra especulativa es por debajo de 1300$, y la compra de largo plazo es en cualquier momento, ya que las medias móviles que adjuntas son alcistas.

El RSI es un indicador muy bonito, pero que engaña demasiado, y no suelo usarlo salvo en casos extremos de sobre compra o viceversa.

Si me das solo esa gráfica cargaría oro en modo "a saco" para olvidarlo las próximas décadas, ya que esa curva parabólica...muy típica en mercados alcistas, puede llevar al oro a precios nunca visto antes...solo pido una cosa...que si ha de irse a 3000$ en la próxima década, que no sea de modo rápido, y que lo haga como lo lleva haciendo estos meses...poco a poco y buena letra.

En cuanto a los bajistas...ojalá acierten, y se rompa la tendencia para retornarlo a 1000$...os aseguro que nos haría a todos un gran favor aun que mucho penséis en lo contrario...todo el oro que podamos acumular siempre será poco...ojo hablo de acumulación ordenada, no entrar con dinero que no se vaya a dedicar a dicho menester en plan especulativo.

llevo desde el 2014 en modo hormiga en este aspecto...y ojalá mi capacidad de ahorro fuera mayor...pero cada uno ha de conformarse con lo que tiene o puede llegar a tener en base a sus posibilidades.

Un saludo...y poco a poco...como el Valle de Los Caídos tan de moda estos días, que tardó 20 añitos en construirse.


----------



## timi (6 Mar 2019)

dejo esto

Trade War Deepens: China Bans Canadian Canola Shipments Amid Soaring Diplomatic Tensions


----------



## timi (7 Mar 2019)

McEwen Mining Suspends Distribution

problema por parte de Mcewen Mining


saludos


----------



## angel220 (7 Mar 2019)

07.03.2019 13:54
El BCE lanzará los TLTRO en septiembre
A la espera de detalles en la rueda de prensa de Mario Draghi, a las 14:30 horas


----------



## angel220 (7 Mar 2019)

La OCDE baja duramente la previsión de crecimiento de la eurozona en 2019, después de todas las litronas y este trae mas whisky 
sinónimo de LTTRO=incompetente, inexperto, nulo, inhábil, inútil, desmañado, incapaz, torpe


----------



## angel220 (7 Mar 2019)

Con un poco de suerte podemos ver la onza a 1500 o 1800 euros este año o al siguiente gracias Draghi. El que no se consuela es por que no quiere.


----------



## Jotac (7 Mar 2019)

Hola y antes de nada, gracias por compartir vuestra experiencia y conocimientos, estoy siguiendo el hilo pero hasta ahora no he participado. El oro ha repuntado hace un par de horas y no se si es por Super Mario o por la minera. En el corto que creeis que hará el oro? A largo ya sabemos...por mi que baje, perooooo......


----------



## angel220 (7 Mar 2019)

Jotac dijo:


> Hola y antes de nada, gracias por compartir vuestra experiencia y conocimientos, estoy siguiendo el hilo pero hasta ahora no he participado. El oro ha repuntado hace un par de horas y no se si es por Super Mario o por la minera. En el corto que creeis que hará el oro? A largo ya sabemos...por mi que baje, perooooo......



Subio el precio/euro por la bajada del euro, aun bajando la cotización precio/$.
Yo particularmente pienso que va a subir a corto y largo (largo con subidas y bajadas) hasta donde eso es ya otra pregunta .Particularmente eh ojo toma nota


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2019)

Hola, Jotac: El Oro está en un "impasse" en la zona que pronostiqué no hace tanto. Hay que ser pacientes, pues NO hay indicios de hacia dónde puede dirigirse. Máximo riesgo de caída en los entornos de los $1250, pero antes debería de perder la zona actual de forma CLARA. En el PEOR de los casos se podrían dar los $1220, aunque ahora mismo NO le concedo muchas posibilidades. Y por delante tiene mucho camino libre hacia sus máximos recientes...

En cambio, en la Plata, sigue pintando MAL, de hecho ha perdido de forma momentánea los $15, pero es posible que NO aguanten. Ya veremos...

Respecto a la LITRONA anunciada por el BCE, NADA que decir y tampoco nos sorprende a los que andamos por este hilo. Es la "clásica" medida esperada cuando las cosas se están poniendo más FEAS de lo que se dice en los massmierda.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Mar 2019)

Jotac dijo:


> Hola y antes de nada, gracias por compartir vuestra experiencia y conocimientos, estoy siguiendo el hilo pero hasta ahora no he participado. El oro ha repuntado hace un par de horas y no se si es por Super Mario o por la minera. En el corto que creeis que hará el oro? A largo ya sabemos...por mi que baje, perooooo......



En dólares no se movió, en euros si, que están bajando.


----------



## timi (8 Mar 2019)

Buenos días

1- Dejo claro por si no lo esta , soy analista en practicas ,, nada de tenerme en cuenta para nada

2- Dicho esto , creo que el oro esta en su punto mínimo de estos últimos días , puede iniciar la subida ya o espere algunos días mas , pero yo creo que esta al punto de iniciar la subida
En oro físico voy cargado , eso no quiere decir que a según que precios no lo aproveche
En el oro papel, ayer estuve tentado de entrar en alguna minera de oro , pero la noticia de mux me tiro para atrás , y de momento la descarto. Si entro será con vgz
En cuanto a la plata , que ha finales de mes tengamos vencimientos , me tira para atrás , pero pasado el vencimiento creo que seguirá al oro.
Las noticias son las esperadas y va empeorando todo , la semana que viene tenemos culebrón brexit y lo que al tito trump decida joder o tocar.
Creo que se va formando la tormenta perfecta ya anunciada por aquí para 2019-2020

3- insisto en el punto 1



saludos contertulios


----------



## timi (8 Mar 2019)

ha sido postear y sube el pan,,,,


----------



## Txanete (8 Mar 2019)

Se acabó la corrección, empieza el despegue en todas las divisas principales, excepto en el Yen Japonés, que va al alza. Buen momento para invertir?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: La subida en los MPs, y que es MUY TÍMIDA, de momento... se ha producido al cierre de los mercados asiáticos. Y ha tenido que ver mucho esto...

Caída de las exportaciones chinas dispara las alarmas sobre la economía global

Si a esto unimos la LITRONA anunciada ayer por el BCE, lo más natural es que los MPs reaccionen al alza, especialmente el Oro, aunque esto ya debió de hacerlo en el día de ayer... Luego, son los datos de China los que están moviendo estos mercados. Y os recuerdo que tanto paketazo como yo, hace ya tiempo que cuestionamos los datos que nos llegan desde China. Dicho esto, los datos ahora publicados deben ser MUCHO PEORES y lo que se está descontando cada vez más -pero con RETRASO...- es que nos dirigimos hacia un fuerte ENFRIAMIENTO en la Economía mundial. Y que nos hayamos dado cuenta por aquí antes que otros más "preparados" ya tiene DELITO.

Lo de MUX tiene sentido. Su máximo accionista es su propietario - y que es un MULTIMILLONARIO...- y la empresa NO tiene Deuda y SÍ unas buenas reservas probadas. Por lo tanto, puede permitirse paralizar la producción de forma momentánea hasta que el precio del Oro haga rentable su extracción. De paso, va eliminando los cortos que existen y que alcanzan aproximadamente el 20%... algo totalmente incomprensible si tenemos en cuenta la calidad de la empresa.

¿Entrar en mineras de MPs en estos momentos? Yo hace días que lo tengo en mente, perooooo me estoy "frenando"... NO lo veo claro en estos momentos. Ayer me fue mucho mejor en el "picoteo" de una empresa nacional y que ha sido la primera operación del año. Y sin necesidad de utilizar Derivados...

¿NGD? Puede que hoy suba, pero entiendo que esta empresa es muy volátil, de manera que a mí me gustaría un poco más abajo del cierre de ayer. Esa empresa la sigo porque es una de las "oreras" que más atrasadas se han quedado, lo que NO quiere decir que esté más "barata", ni muchísimo menos...

# Txanete: En un día NO se puede saber si se ha acabado o no una corrección... Está claro que se han tocado soportes claves, pero hace falta que transcurran unos días para tener una mayor CLARIDAD.

Y para comprar FÍSICO ya es otra cosa: ambos MPs están en PRECIO desde hace tiempo y los actuales son más que ÓPTIMOS.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Mar 2019)

Buenos días, a los que van con oro papel o mineras: ¿habéis tomado en cuenta el EUR/USD? Ahora está a 1,12, me parece que estaba peleando el 1,14 no hace mucho.
Lo digo porque con estas bajadas estaba mirando la posibilidad de hacer un esfuerzo extra y comprar un poco de físico; pero veo que los precios no han variado (eso me parece a mi).
Se que todo esto es complicado y nada fiable pero, ¿alguien se podría "mojar" un poco y hacer una previsión (no vinculante por supuesto) sobre cómo andarán los precios para mayo/junio? Es cuando tengo más posibilidades de "cargar" con un poco más de cantidad, aunque como comento, si ahora hay precios relativamente bajos podría hacer un esfuerzo y comprar un poco.
Aunque sinceramente para lo que compro, unos euros arriba o abajo da igual, no obstante, el buscar buenos momentos de entrada le da "vidilla" al acopio que esperemos sea por mucho tiempo.
Pasando a otro tema, estoy viendo los vídeos de Malone y no me parecen mal (ponen bastantes datos que me parecen de buenas fuentes, incluso videos y documentos oficiales); así que me gustaría recomendarlos a algunos conocidos pero no por temas de MP's sino como historia del dinero.
Antes de recomendarlos prefiero consultar aquí sobre ¿que les parecen esos videos en el tema de rigurosidad histórica? No quiero meter la pata, recomendando datos de dudosa veracidad y que encima den a pensar que les quiero vender MP's.
Saludos y que tengan un buen día


----------



## angel220 (8 Mar 2019)

08.03.2019 13:02
EE.UU. echa más leña al fuego: "El acuerdo con China no es inminente"


----------



## timi (8 Mar 2019)

Silver, not gold, is the portfolio insurance to buy now


----------



## timi (8 Mar 2019)

ngd no Fernando , vgz

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Refinanciado: El par EUR/USD hace ya tiempo que se mantiene en el rango de 1,12/1,15, de manera que hasta que haya una ruptura de calado en una u otra dirección NO se puede "mojar" uno de aquí al tiempo que preguntas. Bueno, al menos en mi caso. Ahora bien, soy de los que opinan que la ruptura vendrá por la subida del EUR... En estos momentos, hay tanta "ESPESURA" que los "experimentos" mejor con gaseosa...

# casaytierras: En cuanto a rigurosidad histórica los estadounidenses pecan mucho de carecer de la misma... Maloney NO es la excepción, pero eso no quita para que sus vídeos sean interesantes y puedan servir para aquellos que sean más "ignorantes" en las materias que solemos tratar por aquí.

# angel220: En lo que tú enlazas muchos debieran fijarse antes de hacer según qué movimientos... De todas formas, una Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU. y China sería MALA para TODO el mundo. Y por aquí ya estamos recibiendo: por ejemplo, las medidas de Trump ya se están notando en Deoleo y que era "alguien" -sigue siéndolo...- en el aceite mundial.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (8 Mar 2019)

Dado que el oro se atesora desde hace varios miles de años, el stock total de oro es casi 100 veces la producción anual mundial, por lo que el volumen de producción anual realmente afecta poco el volumen total.

A esto sumale que es el mercado de oro-papel el que fija el precio y no el mercado del oro físico.

Resultado: Que una minera diga que una mina no le produce lo que esperaban sacar de ella, no le afecta al precio del oro antes del cuarto o quinto decimal.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Mar 2019)

Ayer hice nueva carga gracias al foro, que pena que se ponga a subir hoy.......... queria haber seguido cargando...


----------



## oinoko (8 Mar 2019)

Uso el mismo avatar desde el primer QE del Dragui (aquel de 80.000 millones al mes) y el avatar sigue estando más de moda que nunca.
Siempre he considerado los QE's y las Litronas, como un autentico robo masivo del que la gente ni siquiera tiene consciencia. Cuanto más dinero hay en circulación menos valor tiene el dinero que tengo yo en el bolsillo. Y encima ese dinero se lo prestan gratis a unos pocos para que luego nos lo presten al resto de los mortales con intereses. Es decir a unos pocos les es regalado algo que luego revenden al resto de los mortales.

Ya decia Fernando hace al menos 3 años que tanta litrona y tanto QE provocarían el espejismo de una salida en falso de la crisis, por la pura especulación generada por la abundacia de dinero y que eso provocaría que luego la ostia fuera más gorda aún. Y hasta parece que acertará con las fechas (2019/2020).

Es absurdo intentar solucionar una crisis de deuda con más deuda. Ahora con los tipos al 0% el BCE no tiene practicamente margen de actuación, más alla de imprimir dinero hasta el infinito. Pero incluso eso tiene una efectividad limitada.

Vayanse calzando señores.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# timi: Me confundí de minera. Ayer, estuve mirando a NGD a raíz de una pregunta que me hicieron sobre la misma y se entiende que todavía la tenía en mente. Bien, Vista Gold (VGZ) es otra cosa, aunque las mineras de MPs hay que estudiarlas muy bien antes de meterse en ellas. Dicho esto, VGZ es una empresa muy "prometedora", pero que está en fase de desarrollo. Los resultados del último año, NO son para tirar "cohetes": pérdida neta de $8,7 millones y que puede parecer poco, pero es que estamos hablando de una empresa con una muy baja capitalización. Lo bueno es que NO tiene Deuda y el efectivo e inversiones de corto plazo (Bonos gubernamentales) suponen $8,1 millones... Tampoco NADA del otro mundo.

Eso SÍ, tiene Mt Todd, en North Territory, Australia, y que es el proyecto de Oro sin desarrollar más grande de ese país. Y eso le dá MUCHO VALOR a futuro.

# casaytierras: De acuerdo con lo último que comentas. La verdad, es que los vídeos de Maloney hay que verlos desde el punto de vista divulgativo, pero SÍ que entiendo que les falta una explicación más "académica"...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2019)

# casaytierras: Ahí tienes la auténtica EXPLICACIÓN...

- Batacazo en la creación de empleo en EE.UU.

Esa es una mejor IMAGEN de porqué hace un rato que los MPs están subiendo... O dicho de otra manera: cada día los datos macro son PEORES.

# oinoko: Hace ya unos 5 años que pronostiqué que las QEs y las LITRONAS NO iban a servir para NADA, es decir que solo para "marear la perdiz". Y la fecha "límite" la coloqué en el 2020... aunque esto último empiezo a cuestionarlo, pero ya se verá... El próximo año puede ser realmente MALO.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (8 Mar 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Uso el mismo avatar desde el primer QE del Dragui (aquel de 80.000 millones al mes) y el avatar sigue estando más de moda que nunca.
> Siempre he considerado los QE's y las Litronas, como un autentico robo masivo del que la gente ni siquiera tiene consciencia. Cuanto más dinero hay en circulación menos valor tiene el dinero que tengo yo en el bolsillo. Y encima ese dinero se lo prestan gratis a unos pocos para que luego nos lo presten al resto de los mortales con intereses. Es decir consiguen algo gratis y luego nos lo venden.
> 
> Ya decia Fernando hace al menos 3 años que tanta litrona y tanto QE provocarían el espejismo de una salida en falso de la crisis, por la pura especulación generada por la abundacia de dinero y que eso provocaría que luego la ostia fuera más gorda aún. Y hasta parece que acertará con las fechas (2019/2020).
> ...



Draghi "EL INEPTO" termina si no me equivoco en Octubre/19, (Por lo que vas atener que cambiar el dibujito) no tiene ni la mas remota idea de como sacar a Europa de la crisis, no de ahora si no de hace años.
Nos dirá adiós con la mano y para el todo terminado, eso si le harán director superfianciero del banco super estelar con varios cientos de miles de euros al mes y ya esta. Y encima me he enterado (por una fuente muy fiable de primer nivel) que ha estado cobrando por "su trabajo". De vergüenza


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2019)

Hola, angel220: NI Draghi NI ningún Presidente de los principales Bancos Centrales (BIS, FED, BOJ...) tiene NPI de cómo salir de esta Crisis... Están "capeando" con PURO "AIRE" y NADA más... Total, la mayoría de la gente -y también los "inversores"- confían en ellos...

Y los Presidentes de los Bancos Centrales, angel220, cobran por su "trabajo"... El pasado año, Draghi se embolsó 401.400 Euros. Y, además, este "pollo" ya venía "granado": NO en vano llegaba desde su anterior cargo de Vicepresidente de Goldman Sachs para Europa. Por cierto, ya que se suele tender al "olvido", hay que recordar que en esa época Goldman Sachs manipuló el déficit de Grecia, de manera que ésta cumpliera, al menos aparentemente, con las estrictas reglas de Maastrich para ser miembro de la zona Euro.

En fin, la PODREDUMBRE que SIEMPRE caracteriza la Historia de la "Humanidad"...

Saludos.


----------



## Txanete (8 Mar 2019)

Gracias por la respuesta #fernandojcg, viendo gráficos de coininvest parecen haber arrancado tanto el oro como la plata en todas las divisas que maneja esa página web, pero claro, es pronto para que esté cristalino...


----------



## Pintxen (8 Mar 2019)

Qué opinais de esto? Es un youtuber mexicano que suelo sequir bastante, me parece un tipo con bastante criterio.
Creeis que se volverá al patrón oro? Si fuese así la onza valdría millones de dólares, no?


----------



## safiboss (8 Mar 2019)

Acabo de reengancharme, no he metido la orden en donde me hubiese gustado pero al menos estoy dentro.


----------



## angel220 (8 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, angel220: NI Draghi NI ningún Presidente de los principales Bancos Centrales (BIS, FED, BOJ...) tiene NPI de cómo salir de esta Crisis... Están "capeando" con PURO "AIRE" y NADA más... Total, la mayoría de la gente -y también los "inversores"- confían en ellos...
> 
> Y los Presidentes de los Bancos Centrales, angel220, cobran por su "trabajo"... El pasado año, Draghi se embolsó 401.400 Euros. Y, además, este "pollo" ya venía "granado": NO en vano llegaba desde su anterior cargo de Vicepresidente de Goldman Sachs para Europa. Por cierto, ya que se suele tender al "olvido", hay que recordar que en esa época Goldman Sachs manipuló el déficit de Grecia, de manera que ésta cumpliera, al menos aparentemente, con las estrictas reglas de Maastrich para ser miembro de la zona Euro.
> 
> ...



lo de ""Y encima me he enterado (por una fuente muy fiable de primer nivel) que ha estado cobrando por "su trabajo".", lo decía desde mi desconocimiento, pues tenia entendido que todos los no españoles que van a Europa a mejorar la vida de los ciudadanos lo hacían gratis. Que desilusión. Entonces como los de España que cobran. Puff ya me amargaste la tarde (entiéndase todo con la MAYOR ironia posible). Lo que no estoy de acuerdo y ya sin ironía es que confíen en ellos (x los inversores)mejor dicho seria compadrean entre ellos


----------



## Mochuelo (8 Mar 2019)

timi dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> 1- Dejo claro por si no lo esta , soy analista en practicas ,, nada de tenerme en cuenta para nada
> 
> ...



¿Entrar en mineras ahora? No sé , pero me parece demasiado tarde si buscas un fondo y demasiado pronto si buscas una confirmación alcista. Yo como ya comente hace tiempo rasque el fondo de mi liquidez entre septiembre y noviembre para aumentar mis posiciones. Incluso cambie mi reserva de francos suizos por más fiat para compar más acciones. Mi timing no fue perfecto pero por ahora estoy muy satisfecho. Ya comente, creo recordar que reforze considerablemente mis posiciones en Sandstorm (SAND), VGZ, Almaden Minerals(AUU) , Endevour Silver (EXK) e inicie posiciones en Osisko Gold R. (OR) . Mis últimas adquisiciones son ATAC resources (un explorador con un gran terreno el el Yukon muy prospectivo, con numeros hallazgos incluidos 2 de mineralización tipo Carlin de buen grado) y Skeena Resources (un explorador que buscar dar nueva vida a la famosa mina Eskay Creek y SNIP) que considero muy prometedores y estaban de muy baratas, en mi humilde opinión. Por desgracia sigo agotado de munición y por tanto en el banquillo de observador. Ahora mismo, si tuviera que "disparar" iria por Panamerica (PAAS), creo que el no se valora el potencial que tiene su absorción de TAHOE a precio de ganga. Ya comentadas aqui las recientes noticias de MUX creo que dan realmente una oportunidad de compra, no apostaría contra Rob McEwen por problemas con Black Fox. 

El analisis técnico intenta dibujar el futuro, pero este a menudo se sale de la línea .


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Pintxen: He visto el vídeo que has enlazado y NO, no me ha convencido. Ha empezado bien, pero luego se ha dedicado al "patinaje"... pero es a tí a quien tienen que gustar esos vídeos. En cualquier caso, Gracias por compartirlo. Y entiendo que por aquí somos bastante más rigurosos en los análisis y comentarios.

Y me acabo de mirar los cierres en los MPs y el volumen NO ha sido importante, por lo tanto vamos a seguir esperando. El Oro lleva años que tendría que haber reaccionado al alza, máxime con los acontecimientos de todo tipo que se han dado a nivel mundial. En lo personal, ya sabéis que me tiene sin cuidado lo que haga o diga la cotización del "papel" y Ojalá siga con el precio deprimido... que no SIEMPRE hay cash para gastar en FÍSICO.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os dejo...

El indicador que alertó del crash de 1929 y la burbuja puntocom vuelve a dar señal de venta

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2019)

Sobre lo que comentaba ayer oinoko...

El botón nuclear está averiado: el BCE se queda sin munición

Saludos.


----------



## timi (9 Mar 2019)

buenos días , 
esto me recuerda cuando en una obra tienen puesto los gitanos de turno un cartel de que la zona esta vigilada,,,

Trump May Charge Allies Up To 600% More For Hosting US Troops


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2019)

Este Trump cada día está más "pirado"... Por mí, y también por la mayoría de los países "afectados", ya se puede llevar sus soldaditos y armas, incluidas las nucleares. Esto ya es el colmo de la SINVERGUENCERIA... A tpc.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (9 Mar 2019)

timi dijo:


> buenos días ,
> esto me recuerda cuando en una obra tienen puesto los gitanos de turno un cartel de que la zona esta vigilada,,,
> 
> Trump May Charge Allies Up To 600% More For Hosting US Troops



Por mi parte sin comentarios por la noticia,me quedo sin palabras, es muy fuerte
Esto nos demuestra que Europa, la supuesta unión europea, no es ni una mierda (tendrían respeto de pisarla),sino una mierdecilla (que no pasa nada).
La CE tendría que mirase el ombligo y mirar hacia donde nos lleva, que el usano este medio pirado vale, pero tanto lamerle el culo a los usa, en todos los aspectos (económico ,apoyo político, normativo , etc), tiene su coste, en perdida de respeto
Aquí dejo mi comentario, al paso que vamos, el periodo de transición para la desintegración de CE será mas largo que el tiempo que falta para tal. O mucho cambia en poco la CE, también viendo el lado positivo podría ser un paso para volver al patrón oro


----------



## angel220 (9 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sobre lo que comentaba ayer oinoko...
> 
> El botón nuclear está averiado: el BCE se queda sin munición
> 
> Saludos.



lo mejor son los comentarios para ver como esta el ambiente.


----------



## Pablo Villa (9 Mar 2019)

*Banche, il ritorno del «gold standard»: l’oro nei bilanci diventa moneta*

Banche, il ritorno del «gold standard»: l’oro nei bilanci diventa moneta

*Banks, the return of the "gold standard": gold in financial statements becomes money*

"Resurrect the Gold Standard" - Fri. AM TNT Thoughts/News


Para el 29 de marzo, como ya comento Jim Willie respecto a Basilea 3!
Jim Willie: Gold & Silver Prices To Get ENORMOUS LIFT As 3 Factors Finally Ending The Suppression

*SISTÉMICO - BIS (Reglas de Basilea)*

"....Las nuevas reglas de Basilea hacen del Gold físico un activo de primer nivel sin riesgo a partir de finales de marzo. El impacto se realizará en grandes balances bancarios. *Durante años, se ha implementado una prohibición sobre el oro como activo de reserva. ¡¡No más!! Combinada con la acumulación sustancial por parte de los bancos centrales en reservas de oro en los últimos 12 a 18 meses, la señal es clara.*Los bancos centrales insolventes tienen un plan. No es un plan nuevo, sino uno promovido por Zijlstra y White, dos pesos pesados en el Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS) en Basilea, Suiza. La holandesa Jelle Zijlstra fue la presidenta desde 1967 hasta diciembre de 1981. William White fue el economista jefe del BIS en la última década. El presidente de élite y muy respetado escribió libros sobre política monetaria. En el segundo libro de Zijlstra, "Per Slot Van Rekening", uno ve a un hombre muy sincero, incluso a un contrario que ganaría el favor de Von Mises en la Escuela de Economía de Austria. Zijlstra ofrece una descripción muy precisa de cómo los banqueros centrales realizan sus negocios y mantienen su independencia de la interferencia del gobierno. Mientras que la degradación monetaria convencional se describe en términos corteses,*Zijlstra reconoce que el precio del oro se mantiene demasiado bajo. Considere sus pronunciamientos como blasfemia desde Basilea, en oposición a la multitud bankster de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido. *Los Jackass creen que Basilea no permitirá su propio fracaso para seguir a los angloamericanos por el camino de la ruina. Hace más de un año, Basilea comenzó a negarse a suministrar a Londres sus infinitas demandas de lingotes de oro. En cambio, el Vaticano ha satisfecho la gran demanda que mantiene el juego ruinoso en marcha.

Yendo mucho más lejos, Zijlstra explica su papel percibido del oro en lo que él llama elocuentemente el Cosmos Monetario internacional. Dijo que_“El oro funciona como el sol, con todas las monedas como planetas que orbitan alrededor de él, con solo el sol en posición fija. Tal vez sea agradable entrar en el papel del oro y su significado en el tiempo antes de que el cosmos monetario colapsara en condiciones más caóticas. A lo largo de los siglos, el oro fue una protección contra desastres [naturales], arbitrariedad y persecución. Debido a que los niveles naturales de producción apenas permiten la sobreproducción con valores de depreciación sustanciales como resultado. Debido a que no se oxida y, una vez que se produce, nunca perece, nunca puede ocurrir una escasez excesiva. Es por eso que Gold desarrolló su imagen de solidez, estabilidad y confiabilidad. [En referencia a la política monetaria durante crisis pasadas ...] Una buena solución habría sido aumentar drásticamente el precio del oro, ya que era extraordinariamente peculiar que en el mundo posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, En el que todo se volvió más caro de tres a cuatro veces que en la década de 1930, el precio del oro siguió siendo el mismo. En realidad, había que hacer dos cosas.*El precio oficial del oro en todas las monedas tuvo que aumentarse y, además de esto, el precio oficial en dólares del oro tuvo que ser aumentado extra* , para permitir que el dólar se devalúe contra todas las demás monedas "._ Los estadounidenses rechazaron sus propuestas, encontrando sus ideas como Jurando en una iglesia catedral. Se negaron a permitir que el USDollar pasara a ser de segunda fila del Oro.

*Zijlstra y White han escrito sobre el Plan de Basilea para restaurar la salud financiera de los principales bancos centrales. Ahora son irremediablemente insolventes, ya que han servido como compradores de último recurso para los bonos soberanos que el mercado rechazó. *No se encontraron compradores. Como compradores crónicos de bonos ciegos de basura, los bancos centrales construyeron gigantescos centros de residuos de papel tóxico. Debido a sus compras de bonos sin fin, han logrado dos cosas. Han hecho insolventes a sus instituciones. Han forzado la situación donde el oro debe rescatarlos. *Los principales bancos centrales, de acuerdo con el Plan BIS de Basilea, deben acumular grandes volúmenes de lingotes de oro, contarlos como reservas, construir la base sólida, luego permitir (empujar) que el precio del oro aumente 3 veces, luego 5 veces, luego 10 veces.*Al hacerlo, el precio del oro compensará finalmente el rápido aumento de la oferta monetaria en USD de la última década. El resultado será la revitalización de los balances del banco central, la salida de la insolvencia y el restablecimiento de su salud financiera. En resumen, si los bancos centrales no aprueban el oro y lideran el camino hacia un precio del oro de $ 5000, luego un precio del oro de $ 10,000, estos mismos bancos centrales serán destruidos y con ello el poder de la banca banquera. EL MOVIMIENTO PARA HACER ORO UN ACTIVO TIER-1 ES EL PRIMER PASO PARA EJECUTAR EL PLAN DE JUEGO FINAL. Luego viene la acumulación de gran volumen por todo el sistema de franquicia del banco central. Ellos venderán bonos del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos y comprarán lingotes de oro, pero silenciosamente sin fanfarria ni publicidad. Luego asistirán en el aumento significativo en el precio del oro. Está escrito en el manual de Basilea BIS. Sera hecho...."


----------



## Desconocido (9 Mar 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Draghi "EL INEPTO"





fernandojcg dijo:


> NI Draghi NI ningún Presidente de los principales Bancos Centrales (BIS, FED, BOJ...) tiene NPI de cómo salir de esta Crisis



No creo que esta gente sea estúpida. Saben perfectamente lo que hacen, favorecer a sus amos que NO sois vosotros. En todo caso malvados, ya que no les importa hacer daño solo por el beneficio propio inmediato que sus amos les conceden (a la larga será daño para ellos también, pero que les quiten lo bailado). Es todo consecuencia de respetar cada vez menos los principios.



oinoko dijo:


> Siempre he considerado los QE's y las Litronas, como un autentico robo masivo del que la gente ni siquiera tiene consciencia.



No es solo una opinión, es que está demostrado científicamente.


fernandojcg dijo:


> El botón nuclear está averiado: el BCE se queda sin munición





El botón nuclear está averiado: el BCE se queda sin munición dijo:


> ... la capacidad de la política monetaria para impulsar la economía es algo más que reducida ...



Es una idea errónea que puedan "impulsar" la economía. Solo la empresarialidad lo hace (que no es perfecto, pero es lo mejor que se puede hacer). Lo único que hacen ellos es distorsionar las señales e impedir que el proceso funcione como debería, lo cual tarde o temprano da lugar a crisis. Esto también está demostrado científicamente, pero a la gente en el poder no les interesa arreglar el problema si no mantener un sistema que se adecúa más a sus intereses. Volvemos a lo de los principios.


----------



## angel220 (9 Mar 2019)

Desconocido dijo:


> No creo que esta gente sea estúpida. Saben perfectamente lo que hacen, favorecer a sus amos que NO sois vosotros. En todo caso malvados, ya que no les importa hacer daño solo por el beneficio propio inmediato que sus amos les conceden (a la larga será daño para ellos también, pero que les quiten lo bailado). Es todo consecuencia de respetar cada vez menos los principios.
> 
> 
> No es solo una opinión, es que está demostrado científicamente.
> ...



Por lo que me toca en tu respuesta te comento que inepto por falta de cualificación no lo decía y que todos los presidentes están dominados se sabe. Lo de inepto es mas por no saber conjugar mas su puesto con lo que dicen sus amos, a no ser que entre sus ordenes este la de no conjugar, que entonces no seria inepto tendría que ser otro adjetivo cada uno elija el suyo


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# angel220: Efectivamente, el artículo enlazado está bien, pero resultan más interesantes los comentarios que lo acompañan al final del mismo y que recomiendo. NO quiere decir que los suscriba todos ellos, pero SIEMPRE es interesante ver otras opiniones y mejor si están argumentadas como es el caso.

# Pablo Villa: Gracias por la aportación y que es muy interesante. De hecho, hay algunos aspectos que quiero investigar por mi cuenta antes de formarme mi PROPIA opinión sobre lo ahí comentado. No obstante, hay que recordar que el Oro FÍSICO que deberán tener los Bancos Centrales es bastante reducido en relación a los otros activos de su balance. Me parece más una medida de "contención" que otra cosa o dicho de otra manera: se preparan para "algo" que se pueda salir de madre... y que desde luego la "masa" ni intuye.

También es muy probable que las exigencias en cuanto a la acumulacion de Oro FÍSICO vayan aumentando de forma gradual y que sería lo más lógico para ir acercándose a una política monetaria más "ortodoxa", aunque como he dicho en muchas ocasiones, antes se debería de crear un nuevo Sistema monetario internacional acompañado de un Reset de la Deuda mundial. Sin éstas premisas es casi IMPOSIBLE solucionar los actuales problemas económico-financieros. Y aún así, después nos quedaría abordar el tema de los recursos naturales...

# Desconocido: Bienvenido a este hilo. Y respecto a lo que me comentas en lo que a mí me concierne, pues te diré que está CLARO que estos tipos NO son estúpidos, pero también sé -y ahí están las hemerotecas- que cuando salen de los mandatos de los Bancos Centrales suelen opinar TODO lo contrario a la política monetaria que allí desarrollaron... Por lo tanto, también está más que CLARO que son simples TÍTERES del Sistema "paralelo" y que realmente es el que ORDENA y MANDA.

Una política económica adecuada es MUY IMPORTANTE para impulsar la Economía, a fin de cuentas el tejido empresarial precisa de facilidades en el crédito para avanzar en sus objetivos. Y ya NO te digo en un país como España... Me parece que NO has tenido en cuenta el peso que tiene la Deuda empresarial en el conjunto de la Deuda mundial. ¡Ojo! que te respondo a esto último, a pesar de que esa frase que me has atribuido NO la he escrito yo... Vamos que NO la recuerdo, pero ya ves que no tengo ningún problema en suscribirla.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2019)

Qué es más cómodo y es más agradecido: dar la dosis de droga al toxicómano y que te deje tranquilo unos días con apariencia de que todo va bien y rezar porque el próximo día le toque a otro; o meterlo en una terapia de deshabituación, tener que aguantar el mono y los vecinos quejándose del ruido. 
Casi todos elegirían la primera opción, desde el drogadicto, el terapeuta, la sociedad


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Por la misma regla de tres, TODOS tendríamos derecho a hacer lo que nos saliera de los H..... ¿No? Nos guste o no vivimos en una Sociedad "organizada" y que en "teoría" debiera regirse de la mejor forma posible... Eso conlleva adelantarse a los "problemas", gestionarlos y buscar soluciones lo más llevaderas posible.

Y NO parece que seguir suministrando "droga" sea la mejor opción para SANAR a un "drogata"... Eso conlleva un fuerte gasto social y el final va a ser el mismo: su DEFUNCIÓN...

En fin, FranMen, quede claro que he entendido totalmente el sentido de tu comentario y que, a fin de cuentas, es lo que demanda una Sociedad "anestesiada" y carente de un mínimo de responsabilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (9 Mar 2019)

buenas tardes ,, y el tema brexit como lo veis?

dejo articulo a modo resumen

As Crucial Brexit Vote Looms, Here's What To Expect

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2019)

Hola, timi: A ver si durante esta noche te puedo dar una opinión personal sobre el Brexit... La verdad, es que ahora mismo NO la tengo formada, pero bueno, quizás, pueda dar unos simples "esbozos"... En realidad, el tema es más importante de lo que la gente se piensa, pero bueno para eso hay que "pensar"... algo "complicado" hoy en día.

Y os dejo un artículo que acabo de leer y, posiblemente, el mejor del día... Os lo recomiendo, sobre todo porque me enlaza con uno de mis comentarios de hoy y donde me refería al "Sistema paralelo"...

http://www.elespiadigital.org/index...tereses-de-soros-e-internacional-crisis-group

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (9 Mar 2019)

Yo lo único que digo que como repitan la votación, ya es un cachondeo y una tomadura mas de pelo a CE, ahora ver si los de Bruselas se bajan otra vez mas los calzones. Ojo que podría crear precedente para poder decir hoy si hoy no mañana veremos a Europa y no hay pocos países que ya están hartos del centralismo del imperio austro-alemán, para tocar las narices y mas si rebajan las condiciones los Bruselinos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2019)

Hola, angel220: Se mire como se mire, la REALIDAD es que la salida del Reino Unido de la UE es un PÉSIMO "negocio" para ambos y cuyas consecuencias se van a notar más de lo que la gente "piensa"... Otras cosa muy distinta es cómo se aceptó la entrada del Reino Unido en la UE, y lo digo por las "prerrogativas" que se le concedieron, pero ése ha sido y es un mal endémico del "espacio único"... Un interesante proyecto que se ha gestionado MUY MAL y en el que buena parte de la gente ya NO cree.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (9 Mar 2019)

Sin dudarlo será malo en todos los aspectos para las dos partes si se separa UK, unos países lo sentirán mas que otros, son muchos y muy distintos y UK mas que ninguno. El espacio único lo entiendo como una maravillosa oportunidad para europa y por ende para los europeos, yo soy del pensamiento chino cuantos mas grande es la familia mas fuerte es, después de la flores viene el, pero si el padre solo tiene ojos para un hijo suyo, tarde o temprano, hay luchas entre los hijos y se rompe la unidad, que es lo que no están viendo y mas si hay algún padrastro que esta dispuesto a adoptarte, no hay que ser doctor en geopolítica para entenderlo, solo tres dedos encima de las cejas.


----------



## Desconocido (9 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> a pesar de que esa frase que me has atribuido NO la he escrito yo...



Gracias por la bienvenida y perdona por atribuirtela. Ha sido un error al copiar el tag. La frase es del artículo que mencionabas. He editado el mensaje para corregirlo. Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2019)

Hola, timi: Ya te decía esta tarde que NO tengo una opinión formada sobre el Brexit... Entre otras cosas, porque no sabemos aún cómo se va a llevar a cabo y menos de que vaya a ser de forma satisfactoria para ambas partes... En "Plata": si será una salida "traumática" o no. Y las "repercusiones" serán diferentes en uno u otro escenario.

Lo que está meridianamente claro es que el Reino Unido va a perder más que la UE, aunque insisto en que ésta se va a ver también muy afectada. Se va un importante socio comercial y financiero. Perooooo pienso que los británicos NO valoraron en su momento el calado de su voluntad... Me explico: la UE otorga muchos beneficios económicos a los países miembros. Estos incluyen el libre comercio, la inversión interna de las empresas europeas, la libre circulación de trabajadores, la armonización de las regulaciones, calificaciones y la estabilidad de estar dentro del bloque comercial más grande del mundo.

Sin embargo, en el Reino Unido son muchos los que piensan que con su salida de la UE pueden obtener los mismos beneficios económicos, pero sin costos y burocracia innecesaria.

Yo lo que percibo es que la caída de la Libra esterlina refleja una visión pesimista de los mercados sobre las perspectivas económicas a largo plazo para el Reino Unido. Y es un hecho que la devaluación de la Libra esterlina ha provocado un aumento en la Inflación de los costos, lo que ha reducido los estándares de vida. Esto es particularmente problemático debido al bajo crecimiento del salario nominal.

También en el Reino Unido existe la lógica preocupación económica por el hecho de que el abandono de la UE puede suponer una disminución en la inversión interna procedente de la UE. Y es que hay que tener en cuenta que el déficit en cuenta corriente vs PIB del Reino Unido requiere de flujos de capital para poder financiar dicho déficit. Si esto no se produce la Libra esterlina puede pasarlo francamente MAL...

Para acabar: el impacto del Brexit se notará en la Economía del Reino Unido durante muchos años... Y si la Libra se devaluará más, los estándares de vida se verían reducidos severamente. Si encima lo combinamos con un crecimiento pobre de la productividad, las previsiones de crecimiento se rebajarán causando un grave deterioro en las finanzas públicas.

Y esto, timi, es lo que pienso en estos momentos respecto al Brexit, aunque podría haberme extendido mucho más, pero claro eso me llevaría bastante tiempo y tampoco es un tema que ahora esté siguiendo, a pesar de que puede tener serias repercusiones en todos los plazos.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (10 Mar 2019)

buenas noches

dejo esto

Beijing Demands Its Own Enforcement Of Any Trade Deal

While President Trump tried to gas the markets on Friday by talking up the "very big" spike in stocks that would result from a deal being finalized, if anything, the widening US-China trade deficit revealed earlier this week will only make things more difficult for him. While China has reportedly promised to buy an absurd amount of US agricultural products *(and whiskey)* to help close the gap, abandoning the US's insistence on enforcement and the other major asks of the China hawks (structural reforms, commitments to curb IP theft, ceasing its cyberespionage efforts, etc.) may risk making him look weak. Add to that the fact that, at this point, the possibility that a deal would result in the market "selling the news", leaves very little upside for just taking whatever deal is presented in hopes of curbing anxieties about the prospect for slowing global growth.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2019)

Hola, timi: Están "mareando la perdiz"... Desde luego, las Bolsas tomarán rumbos muy distintos en función de si se llega a un acuerdo "creíble" o no. Ahora mismo, parece que se quiere "vender" cierto pesimismo... Una ruptura TOTAL, es decir no llegar a ningún tipo de acuerdo, significaría una derrota para Trump y entonces SÍ que asistiríamos a una cruenta Guerra Comercial. ¿Les interesa a ambos países? Más bien, diría que NO, perooooo ya sabemos cómo es la Política...

En cualquier caso, y teniendo en cuenta los distintos eventos que deben producirse este mes, lo mejor es ir con cuidado con los activos de riesgo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2019)

Os gustará...

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMmDcG7eIAk[/URL]"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMmDcG7eIAk[/URL]

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Mar 2019)

aburrimiento...esa es la palabra....


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Mar 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Yo lo único que digo que como repitan la votación, ya es un cachondeo y una tomadura mas de pelo a CE, ahora ver si los de Bruselas se bajan otra vez mas los calzones. Ojo que podría crear precedente para poder decir hoy si hoy no mañana veremos a Europa y no hay pocos países que ya están hartos del centralismo del imperio austro-alemán, para tocar las narices y mas si rebajan las condiciones los Bruselinos



Sobre votaciones:

Sabeis que paises ofrecieron hacer referendum por el Tratado de Lisboa en el 2007 (si, si, ese, justo antes de la crisis)?
Sabeis que paises explicaron a sus ciudadanos lo que se iba a firmar en ese tratado y las consecuencias para cada pais?
Sabeis que solo un pais lo sometio a referendum... y tuvo que repetir para que saliera SI?

Es retorica. Simplemente para recordar de tanto en tanto que quien cree vivir en una democracia en la cual su voto es importante, lamentablemente esta equivocado.

Lo de Brexit fue una consecuencia de muchos anyos, y el Tratado de Lisboa es uno de los factores; otro factor ha sido el gobernar para las minorias (el ciudadano medio percibe que ya no tiene ni voz ni voto... ) y por tanto el sentido de no-pertenencia se ha acrecentado; otro factor ha sido la desindustrializacion; otro factor ha sido la inmigracion (liga con las minorias)...

Lo mismo que vemos en Hungria, Italia, Francia, Holanda y nuestro pais.... caldo de cultivo para los populistas.

Disfrutad del domingo...a mi me toca currar...

Abrazos

JG


----------



## brigante 88 (10 Mar 2019)

Buenas a todos, aunque no suela entrar para debatir os leo diariamente... me gustaría saber si existe alguna pagina donde poder contrastar las producciones de onzas de las diferentes "Mint".
-Por lo que he podido ver la mint encargada de la "Silver Eagle" parece que paraliza el suministro de momento ¿sera por falta de materia prima? o ¿dificultad para abastecer todos los pedidos?

US Mint Sold Out Silver Eagle Coins 2019
-Nota: Algunos me conoceréis como "Tonimontana"


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# brigante88: Yo ya te conocí como Tonimontana, como tú también recordarás. Y, de paso, comentar por aquí que eres un conforero muy antiguo, por lo tanto más de lo que pone tu actual nick.

Creo que eso que planteas lo puedes solucionar entrando en las webs de las Mints. 

Saludos.


----------



## brigante 88 (10 Mar 2019)

Gracias Fernando, sabía que los buenos con foreros aún me recordáis como tonimontana (jejeje) una lástima que este foro no tenga recursos para que no pase que por no recordar una contraseña tengas que registrarte de nuevo... quizás sea por la dejadez del capitán del foro...
Gracias Fernando daré un vistazo a las mint ya que tengo curiosidad por saber como esta la demanda de onzas de diferentes proveedores.
Pero desde luego me llama la atención lo de USA mint.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2019)

Hola, brigante 88: Normal con un ratio medio en ese período del 79/1 vs Oro. Y ya venimos comentando por aquí que una cosa es lo que diga la cotización del "papel" y otra muy distinta lo que esté haciendo el FÍSICO. Sobre esto algo deben saber nuestros "amigos" de JP Morgan...

Y dejo esto...

SILVER EAGLE SALES DOUBLED IN FEBRUARY: U.S. Mint Temporarily Suspends Authorized Purchases – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## timi (10 Mar 2019)

saludos , dejo esto

The Trend Continues: Romania Introduces a Bill to Repatriate its Gold Reserves | Zero Hedge


----------



## Pintxen (10 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso suena un poco como que hay manos grandes comprando plata hasta en monedas, buff...
> 
> Se quedan sin stock con sólo 2 meses desde que empezó el año.



Pasa lo mismo con las Libertdad de México. El otro día estuve mirando y lo poco que había de otros años salía más caro la onza que comprando medias onzas.


----------



## Pintxen (10 Mar 2019)

Por cierto, me he encontrado con esta moneda, es espectacular, una de las más bonitas que he visto. En el reverso aparece la Gindrinker, jeje!


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Virginia Occidental es otro de los Estados de la Unión que se adhiere a considerar como DINERO a los MPs...

To the Governor: West Virginia Passes Bill to Start Treating Gold and Silver as Money | | Tenth Amendment Center Blog

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Belgium advises its companies stop exporting to UK around Brexit date

Por cierto, JohnGalt, el Tratado de Lisboa del 2007 fue la consecuencia del fracasado intento de la Constitución para Europa en el 2004... Creo que se acabó aplicando dos años después, más o menos... Y, efectivamente, fue Irlanda el país que votó en dos ocasiones para refrendar su adhesión al mismo.

Mira, JohnGalt, en este hilo es sabido que soy muy contrario a cómo se efectuó nuestra entrada en la UE, pero también tengo muy claro que su ruptura ahora mismo nos hundiría en la MISERIA... SÍ, todavía más. Y ya NO te digo la fuerte devaluación que sufriría la "Neopeseta" hasta que se consiguiera estabilizar. Que uno ha vivido este problema en el pasado con la Peseta y entonces el país estaba más "armado" en cuanto a recursos. También hay que considerar que la Deuda vs PIB estaba a una enorme distancia de la actual... Un motivo más.

Luego, tampoco es tan sencilla una salida "ordenada" sin obviar el enorme coste económico que tendría. La salida tendría que ser por un derrumbe del "espacio único" o porque nos impusieran unas "condiciones" que nos OBLIGARÁN a salir, aunque en esa situación harían falta líderes políticos de una entidad inexistente en la actualidad en nuestro país.

En cualquier caso, lo mejor para opinar con cierto "conocimiento" será esperar a ver qué sucede en el Reino Unidos en los años posteriores a su salida, especialmente en los primeros.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Mar 2019)

Buenos dias

Fernando, respecto a lo que comentas, estoy de acuerdo. Pero sin embargo, el desencanto de parte de la poblacion que pide salir de la UE (en el caso de UK) ha venido en parte derivado por un perdida de identidad (ciuddano medio britanico que no es de la City observa como sus areas se han desindustrializado y como se gobiernan para minorias y por sentirse que estan gobernados desde muy lejos (Bruselas)... Si a esto le sumas el contexto economico-financiero (papelitos de colores), es bastante evidente que son carne de canyon para los populistas... De ahi que en los proximos anyos veamos gobiernos sin mayorias y mas polarizacion... hasta que estalle (quizas el catalizador sea la proxima hostia que viene)... 

Un off-topic: el accidente de avion de Etiopia es un Boeing 737MAX. Es el segundo accidente de la misma serie en dos meses (el anterior en Indonesia). Es posible que llamen a revisar los aviones y que se queden en tierra (chascarrillo del mundillo de aviacion civil y militar), asi que ojo hoy a las acciones de Boeing... Tenian como 4,000 pedidos de aviones de este modelo, asi que el tema es delicado.

La moneda de Barbuda, preciosa... 

Saludos,


----------



## angel220 (11 Mar 2019)

timi dijo:


> saludos , dejo esto
> 
> The Trend Continues: Romania Introduces a Bill to Repatriate its Gold Reserves | Zero Hedge



Algo pasa entre bambalinas con el oro/plata y los espectadores aun no sabemos ni el titulo de la obra que vamos a ver, esperemos nos guste


----------



## angel220 (11 Mar 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Fernando, respecto a lo que comentas, estoy de acuerdo. Pero sin embargo, el desencanto de parte de la poblacion que pide salir de la UE (en el caso de UK) ha venido en parte derivado por un perdida de identidad (ciuddano medio britanico que no es de la City observa como sus areas se han desindustrializado y como se gobiernan para minorias y por sentirse que estan gobernados desde muy lejos (Bruselas)... Si a esto le sumas el contexto economico-financiero (papelitos de colores), es bastante evidente que son carne de canyon para los populistas... De ahi que en los proximos anyos veamos gobiernos sin mayorias y mas polarizacion... hasta que estalle (quizas el catalizador sea la proxima hostia que viene)...
> 
> ...



JohnGalt y Fernandojcg estoy de acuerdo con vuestros planteamientos, siendo el mío la unión de ambos.
Primero una desidia por parte de los ciudadanos (no de los gobernantes y las grandes empresas multinacionales) hacia la unión europea, por falta de esta de interés por los ciudadanos viendo que no son recompensados sus esfuerzos y pensando en el gran tributo que se paga por pertenecer a la unión. La diferencia entre beneficio o perdida cada vez se hará mas patente, algo que al día de hoy ya se va viendo, son pequeñas (algunas no tanto) situaciones/opiniones pero cada vez son mas las discrepancias, entre países, entendiendo esto en un entorno "económico aceptable" como el de día de hoy y una sociedad amansada . Y como bien dices JohnGalt quizás el catalizador de todo sea la ostia que viene yo usaría seguro que el catalizador será la previsible ostia. Y como ya dije en otro post todo depende de la DURACION de la misma, hace poco que se ha "salido" de una y estamos en otra, el cuerpo no creo que aguante otro envite ojo ni igual sino siendo menor lo aguantara las reservas están muy menguadas y esta muy presente la anterior crisis y sus resultados (en este punto de resultados, cada uno piense lo que ha visto). Repito en situación global económica estable y sociedad parada.
Fernandojcg como casi siempre estoy de acuerdo contigo viendo yo la salida por el derrumbe y lo que menos preocuparía seria la neopeseta (los que pudieran ya no tendrías pesetas y el resto tan hasta los coj... de todo que daría igual), que mas da un LTRO mas o menos ya estaremos acostumbrados (que mala leche se me pone cuando veo la palabra "salvadora" LTRO) y medio arruinados ya que el hueso no se soltaría hasta llegar a ese extremo. Que poco me gusta escribir mas de 8 líneas. En estos momentos a 37,14 Euro/gramo y 1297,57$/onza. Buenos días


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# JohnGalt: El problema NO es el Brexit en sí mismo, sino que es la consecuencia de otros "suma y sigue"... Me explico: hace ya algunos años escribí en este hilo el curioso paralelismo que se estaban dando en estos tiempos con los previos a la 1ª Guerra Mundial...

¿Abundamos en ello? Aún recuerdo un atinado editorial de "The Economist", allá por el ¿2014?, y que entre otras cosas decía: "Mientras el nuevo año se aproximaba hace un siglo, la mayoría de la gente en Occidente miraba a 1914 con optimismo". La guerra era un recuerdo lejano en Europa. La Globalización -NO es un fenómeno nuevo...- y las nuevas tecnologías -el teléfono, el barco de vapor, el tren...- habían unido al mundo.

Incluso John Maynar Keynes tenía una magnífica imagen londinense de la época: "tomando su té por la mañana en la cama" y haciéndose traer "varios productos de todo el planeta" hasta su puerta, como podría hacer hoy Amazon...

En vísperas de la Guerra, se daba por supuesto que, en la gran era de progreso y libre comercio alcanzado por la Humanidad, los conflictos bélicos se habían convertido en cosa del pasado y el "despertar" ya sabemos lo DURO que fue...

Actualmente, para seguir con los "paralelismos", los Estados Unidos son el Reino Unido, la superpotencia menguante, incapaz de garantizar la seguridad mundial. Su principal socio comercial, China, es la Alemania de entonces, una nueva potencia económica cargada de indignación nacional, que rápidamente construye su ejército. El moderno Japón es Francia, una aliada de la potencia hegemónica en retirada y una potencia regional declinante...

Y la más inquietante similitud entre el 2014 y el momento actual es la complacencia... Los hombres de negocios, como en aquel entonces, están demasiado ocupados en ganar dinero. Y los políticos siguen jugando con los Nacionalismos como hacían hace poco más de un Siglo...

Me estoy refiriendo a una época en que los conflictos estallaron en momentos de bonanza, aunque también en momentos de Crisis, con la única constante de un fuerte aumento del gasto público: el Estado adquirió un protagonismo hasta entonces inédito, tanto para lo bueno como para lo malo...

Resumiendo: lo que precipitó al mundo a dos Guerras Mundiales fueron básicamente dos causas... El papel de las ideologías -el Nacionalismo y el Socialismo- y la responsabilidad de las élites políticas...

Todo esto que comento, JohnGalt, es una especie de "rima" con un pasado del que NADIE se acuerda en estos momentos, pero que NO podemos obviar, puesto que se están percibiendo curiosas e importantes "grietas" y que esperemos NO desemboquen en lo mismos acontecimientos de aquellos tiempos.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Mar 2019)

Gracias Fernando, excelente exposicion. Totalmente de acuerdo contigo: ideologias + corrupcion (moral, intelectual y ownership) politica = caldo de cultivo para GM. Yo anyadiria uno mas en la actualidad relacionado con nuestras democracais: si el 70% del votante lo hace por ideologia y ademas en lugar de mejorar la calidad de vida percibida (Maslow) se empeora, tenemos los ingredientes. 

Una pregunta: Alguien ha comprado directamente a la Royal Mint abriendose una cuenta alli? Alguna experiencia para compartir?

Abrazos

JG


----------



## Orooo (11 Mar 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Por cierto, me he encontrado con esta moneda, es espectacular, una de las más bonitas que he visto. En el reverso aparece la Gindrinker, jeje!



La moneda muy bonita, el problema de esa son las manchas de leche.
Yo tengo la del marlin que es la misma mint y tiene manchas de leche


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2019)

Hola, Orooo: Esto de las manchas de leche es lo que acabas encontrándote con las monedas de Plata. De momento, "toco madera" porque en mis colecciones de Premium NO tengo ninguna y hago unas cuantas... Por ejemplo, me acabo de mirar la del Marlin y está impoluta.

En el Bullion, SÍ que tengo varias con esa anomalía, pero ahí no me preocupa, la verdad. Total, están para lo que están... y las otras son para mi disfrute personal.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (11 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Orooo: Esto de las manchas de leche es lo que acabas encontrándote con las monedas de Plata. De momento, "toco madera" porque en mis colecciones de Premium NO tengo ninguna y hago unas cuantas... Por ejemplo, me acabo de mirar la del Marlin y está impoluta.
> 
> En el Bullion, SÍ que tengo varias con esa anomalía, pero ahí no me preocupa, la verdad. Total, están para lo que están... y las otras son para mi disfrute personal.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando.

Yo las que tengo impolutas son las de la Perth Mint. Y leyendo por la web parece que son las que con total seguridad no le salen manchas de leche, excepto a los kanguros (que son las mas baratas de la Perth) imagino que llevaran un proceso distinto o incluso se las hace otro fabricante.

En cambio tengo pandas y hasta libertades de mexico (que es de las que tampoco les sale manchas de leche) con manchas.

La del marlin tiene pocas manchas pero tiene, unas gotitas por la cara de la reina y un par de ellas en la cara del marlin. Pero es una pena, se que da igual por que es plata igual, pero da rabia que se molesten en hacer dibujos tan bonitos para luego se manchen.


----------



## Orooo (11 Mar 2019)

Googlea silver coin milk spots.


----------



## andy de paso (11 Mar 2019)

Monedas de plata de inversión y algunas FDC/Proof con manchas de leche. (No comprar monedas de las cecas que se detallan).
Te adelantaste.


----------



## Quemado (11 Mar 2019)

Bueno, en el tema de la primera guerra mundial. Leí hace poco una biografía de Bismark y, cuando estaba ya retirado y le visitaba el rey, en sus últimas conversaciones con Guilermo II le advertía que se iba a liar una gorda. Estamos hablando de unos veinte años antes del inicio de la PGM. Así que quien estaba al tanto, lo veía venir. Otra cosa son las manadas de borregos.

La pregunta es, ¿lo vemos venir? ¿Tenemos la información necesaria hoy en día?


----------



## Orooo (11 Mar 2019)

andy de paso dijo:


> Monedas de plata de inversión y algunas FDC/Proof con manchas de leche. (No comprar monedas de las cecas que se detallan).
> Te adelantaste.



Me has matado con la kookaburra de un kilo


----------



## Orooo (11 Mar 2019)

No puedes evitar que salgan.

A mi me gustan los lingotes de fundicion (los vertidos a mano) por que no tienen esos problemas. En cambio los estampados algunos si.
Eso tiene que ser por algun proceso y pasar por tantas maquinas a la hora de troquelar y acuñar la moneda. Son como salpicaduras de algun producto.

Pero bueno al final siempre es la misma plata, pero sigo pensando que no tiene sentido hacer diseños tan bonitos y elaborados para luego que le pase eso. Para eso que dejen la moneda lisa sin nada y ya esta.


----------



## Orooo (11 Mar 2019)

A mi me han salido al tiempo. Un año mas o menos. Y yo no soy de toquetear las monedas.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2019)

Hola, Quemado: Fíjate que tengo mucho leído sobre la 1ª Guerra Mundial y todavía me suelo preguntar muchas cosas que sucedieron antes, durante y después de la misma. Hace años pensaba que, posiblemente, uno de los principales motivos fue el abortar el naciente imperio colonial alemán y eso es indudable, pero también hubo otros "motivos" de peso y que sirvieron para manipular la REALIDAD... La mejor prueba de lo que comento es lo que aconteció en torno al Lusitania y que fue la "excusa" para la entrada en la Guerra de los Estados Unidos. Sobre todo esto ya escribí en este hilo hace años y los más antiguos lo recordarán...

Si retomo donde dejé mi comentario sobre este tema, te diré que Margaret McMillan, Profesora de Oxford, biznieta de Lloyd George (Primer Ministro británico entre 1916 y 1922) ofrece abundante documentación en su libro "The War that ended Peace". Al parecer, las élites, sobre todo las políticas, pensaron que la situación se mantendría bajo control, como había sucedido en las Guerras de los Balcanes de 1912 y 1913. Pero a las imprudencias de los dirigentes de entonces, hay que añadir que se había "DESPERTADO" entre la población terribles y desconocidos impulsos nacionalistas muy difíciles de manejar y también muy fáciles de seguir "atizando"...

Un buen ejemplo de lo que comento es que el Kaiser -escribió en su diario un oficial alemán en Julio del 2014- intentó dar marcha atrás en el último momento, sin importarle siquiera dejar a Austria en la estacada, pero descubrió que se había perdido el control de la situación.

Y una de las mejores descripciones de lo sucedido nos la proporciona Stefan Zweig. Se alteraron "todos los valores". "Toda una generación de jóvenes había dejado de creer en los padres, en los políticos, en los maestros". "Se volvió la espalda a cualquier tradición". "Las muchachas se hacían cortar el pelo hasta el punto de que, con sus peinados a lo garçon, no se distinguían de los chicos; y los chicos a su vez se afeitaban la barba para parecer más femeninos; la homosexualidad y el lesbianismo se convirtieron en una gran moda, no por instinto natural sino como protesta contra las formas tradicionales de amor, legales y normales". En el Arte, se impusieron toda suerte de extravagantes experimentos. "Todo lo extravagante e incontrolable vivió una edad de oro: la Teología, el Ocultismo, el Espiritismo, la Quiromancia, las enseñanzas del Yoga, toda forma de estupefacientes..."

¡Ojo! que NO estoy suscribiendo en su totalidad lo que comenta Zweig, pero está claro que todo ello en ese CONTEXTO SOCIAL era una auténtica "Revolución" y que, posiblemente, NO "tocaba" en ese momento. Como tampoco "toca" lo que estamos viviendo hoy en día en nuestra Sociedad y de ahí que haya enfatizado lo de los "paralelismos"...

Y antes de dejarlo, NO podemos obviar la AUTÉNTICA REALIDAD de que muchos tiranos históricos, como podrían ser Hitler, Stalin o Mao, tuvieron MILLONES y MILLONES de personas dispuestos a obedecerlos... Y en la 1ª Guerra Mundial NO fue "diferente"...

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (11 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Quemado: Fíjate que tengo mucho leído sobre la 1ª Guerra Mundial y todavía me suelo preguntar muchas cosas que sucedieron antes, durante y después de la misma. Hace años pensaba que, posiblemente, uno de los principales motivos fue el abortar el naciente imperio colonial alemán y eso es indudable, pero también hubo otros "motivos" de peso y que sirvieron para manipular la REALIDAD... La mejor prueba de lo que comento es lo que aconteció en torno al Lusitania y que fue la "excusa" para la entrada en la Guerra de los Estados Unidos. Sobre todo esto ya escribí en este hilo hace años y los más antiguos lo recordarán...
> 
> Si retomo donde dejé mi comentario sobre este tema, te diré que Margaret McMillan, Profesora de Oxford, biznieta de Lloyd George (Primer Ministro británico entre 1916 y 1922) ofrece abundante documentación en su libro "The War that ended Peace". Al parecer, las élites, sobre todo las políticas, pensaron que la situación se mantendría bajo control, como había sucedido en las Guerras de los Balcanes de 1912 y 1913. Pero a las imprudencias de los dirigentes de entonces, hay que añadir que se había "DESPERTADO" entre la población terribles y desconocidos impulsos nacionalistas muy difíciles de manejar y también muy fáciles de seguir "atizando"...
> 
> ...



Esta está escrito hace un siglo? Quien lo diría...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: Te llevarías más sorpresas de las que te imaginas si profundizases en la Historia y que es mi "especialidad". De Zweig hay un libro muy interesante y relacionado con lo que he comentado: "El mundo de ayer"...

Saludos.


----------



## Eyman (11 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Actualmente, para seguir con los "paralelismos", los Estados Unidos son el Reino Unido, la superpotencia menguante, incapaz de garantizar la seguridad mundial. Su principal socio comercial, China, es la Alemania de entonces, una nueva potencia económica cargada de indignación nacional, que rápidamente construye su ejército. El moderno Japón es Francia, una aliada de la potencia hegemónica en retirada y una potencia regional declinante...




¿Y los Estados Unidos de entonces quién serían ahora, India quizá?


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Quemado: Fíjate que tengo mucho leído sobre la 1ª Guerra Mundial y todavía me suelo preguntar muchas cosas que sucedieron antes, durante y después de la misma. Hace años pensaba que, posiblemente, uno de los principales motivos fue el abortar el naciente imperio colonial alemán y eso es indudable, pero también hubo otros "motivos" de peso y que sirvieron para manipular la REALIDAD... La mejor prueba de lo que comento es lo que aconteció en torno al Lusitania y que fue la "excusa" para la entrada en la Guerra de los Estados Unidos. Sobre todo esto ya escribí en este hilo hace años y los más antiguos lo recordarán...
> 
> Si retomo donde dejé mi comentario sobre este tema, te diré que Margaret McMillan, Profesora de Oxford, biznieta de Lloyd George (Primer Ministro británico entre 1916 y 1922) ofrece abundante documentación en su libro "The War that ended Peace". Al parecer, las élites, sobre todo las políticas, pensaron que la situación se mantendría bajo control, como había sucedido en las Guerras de los Balcanes de 1912 y 1913. Pero a las imprudencias de los dirigentes de entonces, hay que añadir que se había "DESPERTADO" entre la población terribles y desconocidos impulsos nacionalistas muy difíciles de manejar y también muy fáciles de seguir "atizando"...
> 
> ...



Zweig, grandísimo escritor. El mundo de ayer, libro fundamental para entender como era la Europa de antes de la guerra. Qué maravillosamente escrito! . Qué placer leerlo!

Esa cita que mencionas podría aplicarse a la pantomima del 8m y a la patulea de pelos morados, animalistas, lgtbizxf, antivacunas, homeópatas, terraplanistas y toda clase de delirios a los que asistimos esta temporada. 

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oinoko (11 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Quemado: Fíjate que tengo mucho leído sobre la 1ª Guerra Mundial y todavía me suelo preguntar muchas cosas que sucedieron antes, durante y después de la misma. Hace años pensaba que, posiblemente, uno de los principales motivos fue el abortar el naciente imperio colonial alemán y eso es indudable, pero también hubo otros "motivos" de peso y que sirvieron para manipular la REALIDAD... La mejor prueba de lo que comento es lo que aconteció en torno al Lusitania y que fue la "excusa" para la entrada en la Guerra de los Estados Unidos. Sobre todo esto ya escribí en este hilo hace años y los más antiguos lo recordarán...



Tengo que discrepar respecto al Lusitania,

Los Estados Unidos se tragaron el hundimiento del Lusitania (en Mayo del 2015), y lo dejaron correr a cambio de la "promesa" Alemana de que no hundirian barcos de Estados Unidos. Basicamente porque los Yankies no estaban preparados todavía para entrar en la WW1 y porque prefieren llegar a estas guerras ( la WW1 y la WW2 en Europa) en el último día cuando el enemigo está ya exausto, y con dos ostias apuntarse el merito de la victoria y los beneficios.

No fue hasta el Telegrama Zimmerman en Enero del 1917, telegrama en el que Alemania trataba de convencer a Mexico para que entrara en guerra contra los Estados Unidos, cuando los Estados Unidos aprovecharon la ocasión para declarar la guerra a Alemania. Por cierto el Telegrama fue interceptado por los Ingleses pinchando las lineas Yankies, y los ingleses que tenían mucho interes en que los Yankies entraran en la guerra, tuvieron que rebuscar por Mexico una copia del telegrama que pudieran presentar a los americanos sin delatarse.

Aprovecho para recomendar el Libro de Barbara Tuchman _"Los cañones de agosto_ ". sobre el inicio y las causas de la WW1. Una de las ideas que defiende Tuchman, es que aparte de cuentas por saldar de la guerra franco-prusiana (1870-1871), una de las principales causas habría sido que ambos bandos subestimaron al enemigo, cada uno creyendo saber lo que iba a hacer el adversario y como contrarrestarlo, lo que les hacia más arrogantes al estar seguros de la victoria.

Cuenta la leyenda que el libro pudo salvar al mundo de la WW3, ya que J.F. Kennedy lo leyo un par de meses antes de la crisis de los misiles de Cuba. Parece ser que el libro causo tanta impresión a Kennedy que durante los meses siguientes, regalo docenas de ejemplares del libro a politicos de todo el mundo. Asimismo durante la crisis de los misiles le habria hecho ser más precavido.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2019)

Hola, oinoko: Bueno, yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas, pero entiendo que cada cual puede tener una percepción muy diferente sobre un mismo tema. Sin embargo, resulta que hace ya bastantes años que publiqué bastante -no en Burbuja, aún no andaba por aquí- sobre la 1ª Guerra Mundial y, obviamente, sobre el Lusitania y la intervención estadounidense en la contienda. Bien con todo ese material podría haber escrito un muy buen libro.

Ahora NO dispongo de tiempo para responder a tu post, aunque más bien sería para CLARIFICAR el tema en relación a lo sucedido alrededor del Lusitania, pero ahora me voy a limitar a dejar unos meros apuntes:

- El transatlántico "RMS Lusitania" fue proyectado con el objetivo de ganar la "Cinta Azul", condición reservada al barco que cruzaba el Atlántico en menos tiempo; dos líneas alemanas se habían repartido el trofeo anual desde 1897...

- Dejar BIEN CLARO que era un buque británico que en... ¡1913!, en Liverpool, había sufrido modificaciones sustanciales en dique seco y era en REALIDAD un CRUCERO DE GUERRA AUXILIAR, ya que estaba artillado con 12 cañones de 6 pulgadas...

Y en un par de días os ampliaré esta información, ya que buscaré lo que escribí en torno a este tema...hace ya bastantes años.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Mar 2019)

Hola

alguno de vosotros ha comprado directamente a la Royal Mint, dandose de alta, etc.?

https://www.royalmint.com/invest/bullion/useful-information/how-to-buy-bullion/

Gracias

JG


----------



## oinoko (12 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, oinoko: Bueno, yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas, pero entiendo que cada cual puede tener una percepción muy diferente sobre un mismo tema. Sin embargo, resulta que hace ya bastantes años que publiqué bastante -no en Burbuja, aún no andaba por aquí- sobre la 1ª Guerra Mundial y, obviamente, sobre el Lusitania y la intervención estadounidense en la contienda. Bien con todo ese material podría haber escrito un muy buen libro.
> 
> Ahora NO dispongo de tiempo para responder a tu post, aunque más bien sería para CLARIFICAR el tema en relación a lo sucedido alrededor del Lusitania, pero ahora me voy a limitar a dejar unos meros apuntes:
> 
> ...



Creo que esto se resuelve simplemente mirando las fechas:
El hundimiento del Lusitania fué el 7 de Mayo de 2015 y la declaración formal de guerra de EEUU a Alemania fué el 6 de Abril de 2017. Casi dos años más tarde.

Por otro lado, *el Lusitania era un barco Ingles* (aunque hubo 128 pasajeros americanos muertos y entre ellos algunos millonarios y personas influyentes). Que hundan un barco ingles no parece argumento suficiente para que los americanos declaren la guerra. Bueno, ejem, cosas peores se han visto!, pero dos años más tarde?.

Aunque todo va sumando, la gota que colmó el vaso no parece ser el Lusitania.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2019)

Hola, oinoko: Efectivamente, en esto estamos de acuerdo y, además, recordemos que muchos barcos con pabellones extranjeros y ajenos a la Guerra fueron hundidos por ambos bandos... Y eso NO provocó la declaración de guerra por parte de las naciones afectadas. Es curioso como los estadounidenses siguieron en las dos Guerras Mundiales la misma táctica: Entrar cuando, tanto unos como otros, ya habían sufrido importantes pérdidas y ellos estaban "frescos"...

Sin embargo, volveré mañana o pasado sobre el Lusitania porque, entre otras cosas, me dediqué mucho a estudiar todo lo relacionado directa e indirectamente con su hundimiento.

En cualquier caso, es un auténtico placer debatir en este hilo con personas que tienen una amplia cultura e incluso ayer me sorprendí cuando Kovaliov comentó que había leído la obra que recomendé de Zweig.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2019)

Financieramente, la minería extractora de Oro es un auténtico desastre... Y también para sus accionistas.

The Hidden Decline Of The Gold Mining Industry That No One Is Talking About – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (12 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Financieramente, la minería extractora de Oro es un auténtico desastre... Y también para sus accionistas.
> 
> - The Page You Are Looking for Is Not Available – SRSrocco Report
> 
> Saludos.



En pocas palabras cada vez menos y mas caro extraerlo. A sacar consecuencias.Saludos


----------



## angel220 (12 Mar 2019)

Hablando desde la mas completa ignorancia podríais resumir una respuesta a una pregunta que me entro.
Que repercusión tiene que Inglaterra abandone la UE, repecto al oro custodiado de los Bancos Centrales nacionales Europeos en UK.
Seguirá siendo UK la oficina de intercambios? si es si no pasa nada (o eso entiendo mientras no suban gastos los UK), pero si se crea una nueva sede europea, aproxi (unos mas que otros)la mitad de los fondos en oro de los países esta en Uk. o es paranoia mia la pregunta ya os digo desde mi total ignorancia, todo viene a una idea de que se reclame el físico para trasportarlo e igual haya habido ratones


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2019)

Hola, angel220: Entiendo que en los últimos tiempos se ha desarrollado mucha DESCONFIANZA respecto a la custodia del Oro FÍSICO de un país por parte de un Banco Central extranjero, de ahí que hayamos asistido a distintas repatriaciones a sus países de origen. Luego, la negativa del Banco Central de Inglaterra para devolver el Oro venezolano, tampoco le va a ayudar a esta institución británica.

Aunque es pronto para opinar, entiendo que la tendencia en los países de la UE va a ser la de desvincularse en mantener acuerdos en materia de Oro con el Banco Central de Inglaterra.

Por otro lado, en la zona Euro, el Banco Central de Francia también tiene buena fama como custodio del Oro en sus bóvedas, pero ya te digo que la tendencia actual es que el Banco Central de cada país se quede con su Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, oinoko: Efectivamente, en esto estamos de acuerdo y, además, recordemos que muchos barcos con pabellones extranjeros y ajenos a la Guerra fueron hundidos por ambos bandos... Y eso NO provocó la declaración de guerra por parte de las naciones afectadas. Es curioso como los estadounidenses siguieron en las dos Guerras Mundiales la misma táctica: Entrar cuando, tanto unos como otros, ya habían sufrido importantes pérdidas y ellos estaban "frescos"...
> 
> Sin embargo, volveré mañana o pasado sobre el Lusitania porque, entre otras cosas, me dediqué mucho a estudiar todo lo relacionado directa e indirectamente con su hundimiento.
> 
> ...



Hombre Fernando, gracias, pero es que Zweig fue un escritor muy famoso en la Europa de entreguerras y aquí en España fue muy difundido y muy popular en los años posteriores a la Guerra Civil . Hay que recordar aquellos libros de la colección Austral, Momentos estelares de la Humanidad, ensayos biográficos que se vendían como churros. Destacó en todos los géneros, como la novela Carta de una desconocida, que fue luego película de Max Ophüls, obra maestra también de enorme éxito en su día cuando las películas eran para personas adultas, en una época donde se aunaba la maestría artística con el favor de las masas.

Admiré a Zweig desde niño y, como fue muy prolífico, siempre aparece algo nuevo que leer de él. El mundo de ayer, memorias de un europeo, fue editado hace unos diez años por la Editorial Acantilado, aunque ya lo había sido antes en los años sesenta por la Editorial Juventud y fue un acontecimiento. A mí me deslumbró y no puedo más que recomendarlo con fervor. Lo único que lamento es haberlo leído entonces y no poder ya disfrutar el placer de descubrirlo por primera vez.

También leí Los Cañones de Agosto. Lo que desconocía es aquella anécdota de Kennedy que menciona el conforero. Habrá que aprovechar para releerlo, pero quedan tantos libros y tan poco tiempo...


----------



## Pintxen (12 Mar 2019)

Qué fino el Navarro!!!!!! Ja ja ja!
Lo mejor habría sido decirle a un joyero de Andorra que le hiciera con todo ese oro un collar con una medalla gigante de Camarón y pasar la aduana con un CD de Camela a tope!!!!
De todas formas manda cojones que eso sea ilegal. Tu dinero es tuyo y deberías poder comprar todo el oro que quisieras sin dar explicaciones.... Ah no, perdona, se me olvidaba... que hay que pasar por caja!!!


----------



## Orooo (12 Mar 2019)

Madre mia que burro, se deja la factura de compra en el maletero. Si precisamente el oro es para esto, para pasarlo sin que te pillen.
Escondelo en la estructura del coche, el interior de la rueda de repuesto, puertas,etc. Los perros no lo detectan, pero macho no te dejes la factura a la vista


----------



## Orooo (12 Mar 2019)

Estos son capaces de ponerle hasta el IVA


----------



## Orooo (12 Mar 2019)

Los de 250 gramos si son de sempsa, pero el de kilo no. Pone “Fein Gold” y en los de sempsa no pone eso en ingles.


----------



## Orooo (12 Mar 2019)

Pues si que puede ser.


----------



## angel220 (12 Mar 2019)

UE libre transito de personas , bienes y capitales si pero limite de ..............,no residentes no pueden........ , jajjaj, me rio
(además un articulo exento de iva)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2019)

En las noticias suelen inventar mucho, eso de contrabando hay que probarlo, el hombre los ha comprado legalmente con factura.

Otra cosa es que ahora le van a pedir que demuestre de donde salio el dinero para comprar esos lingotes, en esto es realmente en donde va a tener problemas este hombre.

Lo de la factura no ha sido demasiado avispado, incluso llevandola en su cartera no se la habrian visto.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Mar 2019)

Alguien sabe por qué ayer y hoy ha cerrado la bolsa de NY a las 9.00 en lugar de las 10.00h.?


----------



## brigante 88 (12 Mar 2019)

Hay algo que no me cuadra nada nada, si el tio tiene factura es legal 100% y aunque lo compre fuera de la UE no debes pagar nada en aduanas por ser "oro de inversión" aunque si que debes declarar el contenido, si lo compra ilegal es logicamente pagado en metálico, y entonces ¿como cojones tiene el tipo una factura? 
¿De donde sacan que es contrabando?

Nota: que esos lingotes iba a dormir a pierna suelta yo todas las noches.


----------



## Xandros (12 Mar 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Alguien sabe por qué ayer y hoy ha cerrado la bolsa de NY a las 9.00 en lugar de las 10.00h.?



Porque se ha adelantado el horario en EEUU. Desde las 2 de la madrugada ha pasado a ser las 3 de la madrugada


----------



## Orooo (12 Mar 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Hay algo que no me cuadra nada nada, si el tio tiene factura es legal 100% y aunque lo compre fuera de la UE no debes pagar nada en aduanas por ser "oro de inversión" aunque si que debes declarar el contenido, si lo compra ilegal es logicamente pagado en metálico, y entonces ¿como cojones tiene el tipo una factura?
> ¿De donde sacan que es contrabando?
> 
> Nota: que esos lingotes iba a dormir a pierna suelta yo todas las noches.




Segun pone en la noticia, la factura es de un solo limgote, los otros lingotes los encontraron despues de decir que ya no tenia nada mas.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Entiendo que NO se puede entrar ni salir del país llevando encima el equivalente a 10.000 Euros y aún así se pueden tener problemas "burocráticos" (conozco algún caso). La conclusión final es la que SIEMPRE solemos comentar por aquí: "nuestro" dinero NO es "nuestro", sino de "ellos". Que te lo "dejen" tener es otro asunto... o cuanto menos que se mueva dentro de los cauces "legales" y que son los que "ellos" marcan.

Y respecto a la noticia, a falta de más claridad y que probablemente no tendremos, está meridianamente claro que este señor NO ha cometido un delito de contrabando y en todo caso existe un movimiento de capitales que tendrá que justificar. Desde luego, ha sido sumamente imprudente. En condiciones normales, NO se puede llevar esa cantidad de Oro -NI de dinero...- en un vehículo. SIEMPRE susceptible de un accidente, de robo, de un control policial -como ha sido el caso-, etc., etc.

En cierta ocasión, recibí una consulta particular para una compra importante de Oro y el individuo en cuestión NO se fiaba de recibirlo desde el extranjero, así que le recomendé la compra en España y con factura, máxime cuando él no tenía ningún problema en justificar la procedencia del dinero que iba a utilizar para tal fin.

# oinoko: Esta noche volveré sobre el Lusitania, pero he revisado mis datos y fíjate en uno de ellos: España perdió 80 barcos que fueron hundidos por submarinos alemanes durante la 1ª Guerra Mundial... Nosotros tuvimos más motivos para declarar la Guerra que los EE.UU. si utilizamos el mismo "motivo"...

Y pasando a los MPs, parece que están intentando dejar atrás los mínimos recientes y es más esperanzador en el caso de la Plata.

Y os dejo esto...

All Signs Point To Higher Gold Prices, Says Expert

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> UE libre transito de personas , bienes y capitales si pero limite de ..............,no residentes no pueden........ , jajjaj, me rio
> (además un articulo exento de iva)



La Unión Europea tan alabada por muchos, es un experimento fracasado y que se arrastra moribundo jactándose de que es un ente joven, dinámica, revolucionaria, e ideal para todos los componentes de la misma.

No pretendo hacer demagogia barata, solo me remito al conjunto de desigualdades económicas y sociales dentro de una teórica comunidad social y económica unificada.

Libre circulación de capitales personas y mercancías entre países miembros...*Mentira*

Los diferenciales salariales claman al cielo, diferencias impositivas...

Cuando se delega en tantos entes partiendo desde ayuntamientos y terminando en supranacionales, vamos mal...hoy en día descentralizar el poder político quiere decir dividirlo, y eso no es óptimo.

Siempre me pregunto como en un solo país puede gobernar en un ayuntamiento un partido político, a nivel regional otro diferente, y a nivel nacional otro diferente...amén que en parlamento europeo, es plausible que sea otro diferente a los anteriores quién tenga la mayoría.

Todos queremos mandar, pero reamente nadie gobierna...ojo, no hablo de un poder dictatorial centralizado estilo gran hermano que sea incuestionable, aun que admito, que a nivel institucional, quizá el sistema funcionase mejor.

Si finalmente se alza una "rebelión del atlas", es pura evolución natural... nadie ni nada puede soportar eternamente el avasallamiento sin contraparte aceptable.

Si os dais cuenta, en España, y en media Europa, hay un cóctel de nuevos partidos políticos que prometen mejoras, libertades, menos impuestos, calidad de vida...¿en serio alguien se cree esto?

Si mañana nosotros (foreros) accedemos al poder con deseos de cambiar algo, nos resultaría imposible, ya que la financiación del país no depende de nosotros, y esa financiación es la que sustenta el resto de decisiones en segunda instancia.

Puedo tener un sistema de gobierno perfecto, y que en una década optimice al 100% recursos de oferta, y demanda, con baja tasa de desempleo, que si no logro financiarme vía BCE, no habré logrado nada.

Para que nos entendamos, sería como tener una idea patentada cojonuda... pongamos una bombilla que no se funda nunca por ejemplo...ahora llevo esa idea al mercado para financiarme...pero no tengo recursos propios, y no logro prestamos privados... ¿Qué hago?... ¿vendo la idea?...¿la guardo en un cajón a la espera de esa financiación?...

Pues eso es lo que sucede hoy...da igual el voto que depositemos en las urnas, el dinero nos lo han de dejar por adelantado unos que nada tienen que ver con lo que hemos votado...

Nos quitarán el oro, las viviendas, las cuentas corrientes, y hasta si quieren... a nuestras familias y nos meterán en la cárcel por expresarnos libremente…¿sabéis por que?... Por que pueden hacerlo... ¿Quiénes pueden hacerlo?... Los que tienen la capacidad de financiarnos o dejar de hacerlo.

Espero que ese hombre recupere su oro, entiendo que le va a costar...o s lo dije un día... ¡no vale decir que me lo dejó el abuelo tras morir!... solo vale darles a ellos su 25% por adelantado para que dejen vivir.

Buen día a todos, y guardad lo que más queréis, pues puede que otro también lo quiera, y ese otro, tenga capacidad de obtener el favor de quienes nos financian.


----------



## juanantonioperez (13 Mar 2019)

Buenos dias,

Pues retomando el tema de la noticia de los lingotes en el coche, justamente ayer lei este post sobre la compra anonima.

¿Cómo comprar oro de forma anónima? - Cotización de Metales

La verdad es que desconocia lo de los 1.000€ en España, bastante interesante comprar de manera anonima sin que nadie se entere de en que tengo metidos mis ahorros en el caso de una expropiación...

Los lingotes de la foto son de sempsa y el de kilo de heimerle meule el dueño alemana de sempsa.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: En "teoría" NO debiera, pero un banquero que conozco me refirió que existían "comunicaciones" muy por debajo de lo "oficialmente" establecido. Es más, en el pasado utilizaba un Broker al que le cancelaba la cuenta cuando no la iba a utilizar, de manera que abrí y cerré unas seis o siete cuentas a lo largo de unos pocos años. Bien, en la última ocasión, me llamó el Director y me preguntó el motivo... Le dije que era un asunto mío y que ya le pagaba las oportunas Comisiones, por lo tanto la preguntaba sobraba, y me respondió que "ya sabía cómo estaban las cosas"... En fin, a los pocos días volví a cancelar la que había abierto y más que nada por fastidiar. Total, estuve a punto de referir el caso a la CNMV. A ver quién era él para cuestionar lo que yo hago con mi dinero y, además, con Hacienda NO quiero líos y hago mi declaración de la Renta conforme a lo que marca la ley y hasta en la "coma"...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (13 Mar 2019)

Con lo bonitos que son los pandas de oro en formato 1/4 onza / 8g !!
y si quieres algo reconocible en todo el mundo con solo una lupa: Soberanos.
Creo que Hollywood ha hecho mucho daño metiendonos en la cabeza la impronta de los lingotes.
Los lingotes no son practicos para un particular a la hora de revenderlos.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (13 Mar 2019)

mas culebrón ,,,,
El Parlamento británico rechaza el Brexit sin acuerdo


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, voy a resumir lo que escribí en su momento sobre el Lusitania y obviaré lo que ya dije al respecto en uno de mis posts...

Bien, antes de que el Lusitania zarpará para hacer su último viaje, entre New York y Liverpool, la embajada alemana en Washington ya había publicado en los periódicos estadounidenses anuncios que advertían: "A los viajeros que proyectan embarcarse en una travesía por el Atlántico, se les recuerda que existe estado de guerra entre Alemania y Gran Bretaña, y que los barcos de bandera británica pueden ser destruidos. Los viajeros que viajen por zona de guerra en barcos de Gran Bretaña o de sus países aliados, lo harán bajo su responsabilidad".

Al parecer, el Lusitania llevaba 4000 cajas de municiones y explosivos y es casi seguro de que era así, porque los buzos comprobaron que existió una explosión interna que fue la que provocó su rápido hundimiento, a fin de cuentas el torpedo que hundió al Lusitania era del tipo G, cuyo poder de destrucción y de penetración era solo moderado.

El 7 de Mayo de 1915, el barco fue hundido frente a las costas irlandesas, pereciendo gran parte de sus ocupantes. En cuanto a los americanos fallecidos hay un baile de cifras, pero prescindo de la dada por Wikipedia y me quedo con la de otros historiadores, que suelen dar 123 y 124...

También hay que resaltar que al llegar a la punta de Kindale, en la costa irlandesa, el Lusitania cambió de rumbo y se dirigió hacia el submarino alemán que lo hundió, el U-20. Su comandante Schwieger describió el incidente: "A partir de ese momento se dirigió hacia nosotros, no podía haber elegido un rumbo más perfecto si hubiera tratado, deliberadamente, de ofrecernos un blanco".

Por su parte, el comandante del Lusitania, William Turner, que sobrevivió al hundimiento, afirmó durante el resto de su vida que había recibido un código naval, con la orden de modificar el rumbo de la nave y dirigirla hacia el punto donde el submarino lo estaba esperando...

Como ya comentamos oinoko y yo, el hundimiento del Lusitania, y la consiguiente pérdida de la vida de ciudadanos norteamericanos, fue la "excusa" esgrimida por los Estados Unidos para entrar en la 1ª Guerra Mundial, pero el hundimiento se produjo el 7 de Mayo de 1915 y la declaración de guerra a Alemania fue el 6 de Abril de 1917... ¡casi dos años después!

Y ya dejando este tema, os dejo una interesante iniciativa...

This city just banned cashless stores. Good.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Mar 2019)

Ya que estais escribiendo cosas de la segunda guerra mundial.

Mi abuela siempre contaba lo mismo, su padre habia conseguido ahorrar una fortuna en la epoca, dias antes de estallar la guerra civil estuvo apunto de hacer un trato para comprar un gran cortijo, el ya tenia uno pero tenia dinero ahorrado y queria agrandar tierras.

Por una tonteria el trato se deshizo, tonterias del tipo quien tenia que pagar las escrituras. Ninguno de los dos dio el brazo a torcer y se quedo sin cortijo.

Dias despues su dinero no valia nada, toda mi familia siempre han contado como jugaban con los billetes y hacian fuegos con ellos.

Al tener tierras no les fue mal en la guerra, ellos no pasaron tanta hambre como otros, pero siempre dijeron que de haber comprado el otro cortijo todo habria sido mucho mejor y no habrian perdido el dinero.

En la otra familia cuentan como la guadia civil les quito el oro que tenian, parece que mi biseabuela por parte de la otra familia no era muy espavilada, le dijeron que luego lo devolverian y se lo llevaron, nadie supo nunca mas nada de ese oro, tampoco saben decirme a ciencia cierta cuanto oro tenian, quizas no demasiado......

Hay que prepararse, van a pasar cosas, si no pasan mucho mejor, yo ahora vivo mejor que quiero, ojala todos los dias de mi vida sean como el que he vivido en el dia de ayer......buena comida, mujeres, futbol y hasta he comprado oro ........... lo unico que me falta es saber que no me han tangado con ese oro para que el dia me haya salido perfecto.

Yo ya estoy recomendando a amigos y familiares que compren, el desconocimiento es mucho mas grande del que nadie pueda pensar, solo cuatro gatos somos los que compramos metal, tengo familiares que amasan billetes de 500 por que piensan que ese dinero sera el unico que no caduque, la incultura sobre el dinero esta muy estendida y de eso se van a valer para no dejar nada a nadie.

Yo preparo a mi manera y dentro de mis posibilidades, pero a mi no me van a quitar todo mi dinero como ya le hicieron a mis biseabuelos, si mis abuelos y abuelas se han tirado una vida contandome sus experiencias ahora debo utilizar esos consejos que me dejaron casi sin darse cuenta.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2019)

Hola, Donald Trump: Barrick Gold tras su fusión con Randgold se ha convertido en uno de los principales productores de Oro, por lo tanto a futuro es una buena opción a poco que la cotización del metal dorado ayude. Quizás, para entrar ahora, sería mejor esperar un ligero recorte hacia la zona de los $12,40 - $12,70...

Barrick intentó recientemente fusionarse con Newmont, que a su vez lo ha hecho con Goldcorp, pero ambas compañías andan enfrentadas y NO existe ningún acuerdo posible a la vista.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (14 Mar 2019)

Si la GC iba con escopetas y pistolas no creo que fuese necesario engañar a tu abuela.
A mi bisabuela primero llegaron los rojos y se llevaron las arras y alguna joya, no creo que fuesen más de 3-4 onzas, salvaron 2 piezas de las arras. Después llegaron los nacionales y no encontraron nada. Me cuenta que ambos muy amables que había que colaborar con la causa y tal, pero con las escopetas al hombro.


----------



## Jotac (14 Mar 2019)

Hola, te aconsejaría que hablaras directamente con ellos, de hecho el Director es accesible y te contará lo que aplique. Yo hablé con él y me pareció bastante honesto, me confirmó lo de hasta 1000€ sin necesidad de pedir datos pero en cuanto superas esa cantidad (ojo, en una compra o acumulado en diferentes compras) están obligados a pedirte los datos. En efectivo ya sabemos que máximo 2500€. Así que me imagino a más de uno en plan peluca y bigote postizo para que no le reconozcan. Así que pregúntales lo de la recompra que seguro te confirman y nos cuentas que tal la experiencia!

Saludos y buen día


----------



## Long_Gamma (14 Mar 2019)

No creo que Basel se traduzca en bancos comprando oro como locos. Basel 3 determina el riesgo de los activos bancarios, vía un complejo calculo que desemboca en un nivel adecuado de reservas. El oro efectivamente ayuda a dar mas “valor” a esas reservas.

Ahora bien, los bancos y su contabilidad de birlibirloque (algún día hay que hacer un buen hilo explicando esto) tienen como sabéis, depósitos en EUR (pasivo) contra activos EUR (deuda, hipotecas etc…). Balancear ese pasivo con oro como activo (no EUR) les implicaría provisionar perdidas cada momento que el metal baje. No es la moneda denominador del balance.

Un Bullion Bank es otra cosa (tiene depósitos unallocated que presta a mineras, joyeros, refinadoras etc…). Aquí si tendría sentido compensar ese pasivo con oro como activo. Por la naturaleza de un Bullion Bank, dedicado a prestar (estar corto) metal.


----------



## Long_Gamma (14 Mar 2019)

Las suprime están denominadas en USD, lo mismo que los activos. No tienes que hedgear XAUUSD. Lo pillas?


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Mar 2019)

El broker de ING lleva caído toda la tarde. Y además soy incapaz de que me resuelvan el problema que ya comenté aquí de que mis cuentas aparecen en la página de inicio sobrevaloradas en unos 20.000 euros, lo cual es intolerable en un banco que opera por Internet. 

La verdad es que, desde que cambiaron a la nueva web, funcionan como el culo. Y la atención telefónica muy mala, también. No tienen ni idea de nada cuando les preguntas por alguna operación y, después de comunicar las incidencias, nadie sabe nada del asunto y hay que volver a explicar el problema una y otra vez.

Es una pena porque soy cliente casi desde el principio y siempre funcionó muy bien y nunca tuve ningún inciedente hasta ahora, pero quería vender unas acciones y no pude. ¿Subirán mañana, bajarán? No lo sé. Pero no es de recibo.

No me la arman más. Fue bueno mientras duró. Bye, bye ING. 

Ya me hice una cuenta en Degiro. Alguna sugerencia de banco online lo más parecido a ING, please.


----------



## oinoko (14 Mar 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El broker de ING lleva caído toda la tarde. Y además soy incapaz de que me resuelvan el problema que ya comenté aquí de que mis cuentas aparecen en la página de inicio sobrevaloradas en unos 20.000 euros, lo cual es intolerable en un banco que opera por Internet.
> 
> La verdad es que, desde que cambiaron a la nueva web, funcionan como el culo. Y la atención telefónica muy mala, también. No tienen ni idea de nada cuando les preguntas por alguna operación y, después de comunicar las incidencias, nadie sabe nada del asunto y hay que volver a explicar el problema una y otra vez.
> 
> ...



Que broker utilizais para comprar las acciones de vuestras mineras favoritas, sin que os fundan con las comisiones y los cambios de divisa?
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Ahí te dejo un listado para que puedas ir buscando...

Bróker más barato para operar acciones en España 2019

Tendrás que "bucear" en las respectivas webs para ver el coste de operar en las Bolsas extranjeras y en cuáles lo hacen.

Saludos.


----------



## alicate (14 Mar 2019)

Por curiosidad Fernando, sabes por que se llamó Lusitania?es que me resulta curioso que los hijos de la gran, lo bautizaran como una provincia de hispania, en la que vivo...


----------



## Tons (14 Mar 2019)

interesante artículo
Una oportunidad histórica en el mercado de materias primas


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# oinoko: Creo que el más barato y "cosmopolita" es Degiro. El único "pero" que tengo es que opero muy poco en Bolsa y tampoco parece que facilite mucho el trabajo de cara a Hacienda...

# alicate: Interesante pregunta y cuya respuesta no la sé, pero la "intuyo"... Verás, creo que fue en el 1373 cuando se creó la Alianza anglo-portuguesa o luso-británica, entre Inglaterra (más tarde el Reino Unido) y Portugal. Es la más antigua del mundo y todavía vigente a día de hoy. Entiendo que ese puede ser el motivo por el cual el Lusitania tenía ese nombre, es decir un reconocimiento a Portugal. Hay que recordar que el nombre de Lusitania fue dado a una de las provincias romanas que incluía a casi todo el Portugal actual más parte de Extremadura y Salamanca. La capital estuvo en Mérida.

En cualquier caso, el "gemelo" del Lusitania se llamó Mauretania.

Y he buscado un elemento histórico de la época y que avala lo que escribí recientemente...

https://fas.org/irp/ops/ci/docs/ci1/notice.jpg

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# casaytierras: Entiendo que Basilea III nace por las exigencias de liquidez, la normativa se centra en dos estándares para entidades de crédito: el coeficiente de cobertura de liquidez (LCR por sus siglas en Inglés), que mide la liquidez de las entidades frente a situaciones de estrés no excesivamente prolongadas, y el coeficiente de financiación estable neta (NSFR), que tiene como objetivo permitir a la entidad afrontar condiciones de estrés más dilatadas en el tiempo, así que...

Está más que claro que Basilea III supone también la llamada "remonetización" del Oro y eso, guste o no, es darle al metal dorado una "representación" de Dinero REAL dentro de los balances.

Por otro lado, llama mucho la atención que desde que se promulgó la normativa, el Oro ha continuado su devenir con un precio muy deprimido... Supongo que eso habrá permitido a muchos Bancos hacerse con el Oro a un precio bastante interesante y aquí, evidentemente, el "papel" habrá tenido que ayudar lo suyo y MUCHO...

Respecto a lo que comentabas sobre la Plata, pues no sé... Precios próximos a los $14 se vieron en el pasado mes de Noviembre, por tanto NO muy lejos en el tiempo. Ahora mismo, sin descartar que se perforen momentáneamente los $15, veo bastante complicado que se vuelvan a ver aquellos niveles a corto plazo, pero tampoco tengo ninguna "Bola de cristal"...

Y os dejo esto...

True Fair Value Of Gold Miners Is 100% Higher

Y yo añadiría que, en algunos casos, como MÍNIMO...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (15 Mar 2019)

Hace 1 hora (15.03.2019 08:36)

Corea del Norte podría suspender la negociación nuclear por la actitud "mafiosa" de EEUU


----------



## angel220 (15 Mar 2019)

Sobre la trazabilidad 100% del dinero primero hay que dar unos pasos como son:
legalización prostitución y trafico de personas
legalización trafico de armas
legalización trafico de drogas
legalización de la corrupción
legalización trafico de órganos
legalización del contrabando

*+- 3,7* PIB mundial
Tal como estos negocios se legalicen se ira acercando el día del control total,mientras tanto semicontrol, que para eso esta hacienda que iba ser de ellos entonces


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # casaytierras: Entiendo que Basilea III nace por las exigencias de liquidez, la normativa se centra en dos estándares para entidades de crédito: el coeficiente de cobertura de liquidez (LCR por sus siglas en Inglés), que mide la liquidez de las entidades frente a situaciones de estrés no excesivamente prolongadas, y el coeficiente de financiación estable neta (NSFR), que tiene como objetivo permitir a la entidad afrontar condiciones de estrés más dilatadas en el tiempo, así que...
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo creo que todos esperamos que sea algo más del cien por cien. Si no, no estaríamos en acciones mineras. Yo, por lo menos, por un cien por cien no me levanto de la cama. Para eso compro físico y a esperar. Sin riesgo. 

Algunas mineras vienen de 40 X el precio actual. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Si te fijas, el artículo enlazado se refiere a un 100% y que yo califico como de "mínimo"... De ahí en adelante, vete a saber... Habrá mineras que lo hagan muy bien y multipliquen esa cantidad, pero eso no va a valer para todas y, por otro lado, el precio de los MPs debe acompañar, sino habrá que "conformarse" con rendimientos menores a los esperados... Ya sabes que suelo ser optimista respecto al sector en el futuro, perooooo ¿cuántos años llevamos así? Pues, no veas quienes estén enganchados a precios muy superiores...

Hombre, un 100% hace que a algunos nos "volarán" las sabanas... aunque, la verdad, es que ahora ando un poco "templado" con el sector. NO acaba de tirar como algunos querríamos y luego está el tema de la divisa... A corto y medio plazo se puede hacer trading, pero a largo mucho mejor el FÍSICO o eso creemos algunos.

# paraisofiscal: Me has ahorrado responderte sobre lo que preguntabas. En mí opinión, es una auténtica chorrada mental...

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (15 Mar 2019)

Fernando te ha respondido bien, pero personalmente espero a que salga su guía de actuación futura para ver por donde van los tiros. Sin duda prefiero la dirección de Rangold sobre la de Barrick, responsable de bastantes "errores"

Personalmente prefiero a Newmont (NEM), y su compra de Goldcorp, crean una entidad más grande, con menor riesgo de juridisción, mejores politicas de dividendo y sobre todo mejor gobernanza. El reciente acuerdo por una jointventure en Nevada con Barrick a puesto fin al intento hostil de compra por parte de Barrick y se ha centrado más en aprovechar las sinergias y pueden sembrar un entendimiento que puede aprovecharse en el futuro para poner en marcha Caspiche y Cerro Cassale (yacimientos adquiridos a traves de la unión con Goldcorp).





Kovaliov dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que todos esperamos que sea algo más del cien por cien. Si no, no estaríamos en acciones mineras. Yo, por lo menos, por un cien por cien no me levanto de la cama. Para eso compro físico y a esperar. Sin riesgo.
> 
> Algunas mineras vienen de 40 X el precio actual.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Creo que ya hemos discutido este punto en alguna ocasión. Una sola mirada a los anteriores ciclos alcistas en MPs nos permitiría esperar un X2 o por X3 respecto al precio del metal(y la relación acciones mineras/oro esta en ratio historicamente bajo) y que el precio del metal se duplique o triplique tampoco seria extraño (recordad a que precio estaban el oro y la plata hace 20 años. Si estamos en la acciones mineras es para ganar dinero con el apalancamiento sobre precio del metal que nos permita compensar el mayor riesgo y divertirnos un poco. Dentro de las acciones hay diferentes opciones en estrategia, con diferentes perfiles de riesgo/recompensa. 

Hay el viejo dicho que los rendimientos pasados no aseguran los futuros. Es cierto, pero también el carácter cíclico en los metales lo que da una clara oportunidad a quienes consiguen posicionarse adecuadamente. Y ten cuidado el espacio junior esta lleno de "zombies"


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2019)

Hola, Mochuelo: A mí, particularmente, me gusta más Newmont que Barrick Gold, pero en el tema de las fusiones NO lo tengo tan claro... Como bien dices me gusta Randgold y bastante menos Goldcorp. En "teoría" el principal productor va a ser el resultante de la fusión de Newmont con Goldcorp.

De todas formas, entiendo que existen mejores "oreras" y con una menor Deuda e incluso sin ella. Además, con excelentes reservas probadas. Tampoco tengo nada que explicarte a tí que ya no sepas, puesto que te considero un experto dentro de este sector.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (15 Mar 2019)

Como ya habeis comentado el poder de compra del oro se mantiene estable en periodos largos. Entonces para calcular su cambio con el dólar, una aproximación sería saber cuantos dólares se han producido en estos años. Si se han duplicado el precio tenderá a duplicarse. Pero, igual que ahora está por debajo, cuando empiece a subir probablemente se pase de frenada antes de volver a su cambio correcto. Pongamos que si su cambio correcto fuesen 2500 $, llegase a los 3000 $. Como se siguen fabricando dólares, el día que ocurra será más explosivo. 
¿Alguien sabe cuánto ha aumentado la masa monetaria desde el anterior pico del oro para así hacer un cálculo aproximado? Creo haber visto un gráfico que es x2 aproximadamente.


----------



## timi (16 Mar 2019)

buenos días , dejo esto

Pity The Nation: War Spending Is Bankrupting America

“Pity the nation whose people are sheep
And whose shepherds mislead them
Pity the nation whose leaders are liars
Whose sages are silenced
And whose bigots haunt the airwaves
Pity the nation that raises not its voice
Except to praise conquerors
And acclaim the bully as hero
And aims to rule the world
By force and by torture…
Pity the nation oh pity the people
who allow their rights to erode
and their freedoms to be washed away…”
—Lawrence Ferlinghetti, poet


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Has hecho, al menos para mí, la GRAN PREGUNTA y que NO va en la dirección que tú apuntas y que muchos creen... Yo me fijo mucho en la M3 y que se corresponde con el valor de todas las divisas y activos líquidos en poder del público. Y es aquí donde se está evidenciando el gran fracaso de las políticas monetarias de los Bancos Centrales y en nuestro caso del BCE.

Te dejo un gráfico histórico de su evolución en la Zona Euro. Para una mejor comprensión de dónde venimos y dónde estamos actualmente, os recomiendo clickar en la parte superior del gráfico, es decir donde pone "max"...

Zona euro - Masa monetaria M3 - interanual

FranMen, en el 2010 se alcanzó el SUBSUELO y desde entonces, a pesar de la extrema "drogadicción", NO se han alcanzado los niveles previos, más bien siguen marcando niveles "rojos" y parece que incluso se está girando a la baja.

Vale la pena que dediquéis un poco de tiempo a este tema y que explican muchas de las medidas que están tomando los Bancos Centrales a nivel "preventivo". Aquí entraría también el porqué de la implementación de Basilea III...

Muchas Gracias, FranMen, por la pregunta, ya que NO me había fijado en esto desde una perspectiva histórica, es decir tirando BIEN ATRÁS en el tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (16 Mar 2019)

*EL ORO VENEZOLANO APARECE EN UGANDA*
*El país africano investiga la entrada en el país de 7,4 toneladas de oro de contrabando*







El oro venezolano con el que el Gobierno de Nicolás Maduro pretende obtener algo de liquidez que mitigue las últimas sanciones internacionales habría llegado a Uganda de forma ilegal la semana pasada, según denunció la policía del país africano.

La noticia se conoció después de que el Gobierno de Uganda anunciara una investigación para saber cómo entraron al país 7,4 toneladas de oro. Las indagaciones se centran en las recientes importaciones que han llegado a la mayor refinería de oro del país, valoradas en 300 millones de dólares.
La refinería (AGR, por sus siglas en inglés) reconoció que el oro provenía de América del Sur, pero no dio más detalles y rechazó las acusaciones de contrabando. "Se les han proporcionado todos los documentos requeridos [a la policía] ... Las transacciones de AGR son legales y las documentaciones son legítimas en un 1000%", dijo a la agencia Reuters la compañía. Sin embargo, Fred Enanga, portavoz de la policía de Uganda, dijo que los informes de inteligencia indicaron que AGR recibió un envío de 3,8 toneladas el 2 de marzo, y después otro de 3,6 toneladas el 4 de marzo. "Pero ninguno de los envíos pasó por los puntos oficiales de entrada de la aduana", señaló el portavoz.
Tres días después de la llegada de estos cargamentos la policía entró en las oficinas de AGR y encontró el lote de 3,6 toneladas, pero el primer envío había desaparecido. "Estamos muy interesados en que nos indiquen dónde están las 3,8 toneladas de oro", sostuvo Enanga. Segun publicó el diario estatal _New Vision_ el oro provenía de Venezuela, citando al comandante de una unidad de seguridad de Uganda que supervisa el sector minero.
Desde Venezuela, el diputado de la Asamblea Nacional, Ángel Alvarado, había denunciado con escaso éxito que el pasado 27 de febrero ocho toneladas de oro habían salido de las bóvedas del Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV). “Pretenden venderlo de contrabando fuera del país”, aseguró el parlamentario.
Este viernes, Alvarado señaló que el envío había aparecido en Uganda. No obstante, dijo que llegó incompleto al país africano; pues faltan 0,6 toneladas. Según el diputado, el cargamento está retenido al ser considerando contrabando. “Le recordamos a Uganda que ese oro fue sacado ilegalmente de Venezuela y que el BCV está siendo usurpado”, reclamó haciendo alusión a la legitimidad de Juan Guaidó como presidente, quien no ha podido ejercer hasta el momento el poder.


> Las 8 ton de oro que sacaron del BCV antes del 23F aparecieron en Uganda “incompletas”, faltan 0,6 ton.
> 
> Están retenidas por contrabando.
> 
> ...



En días pasados, el exdirector de Pdvsa Pedro Mario Burelli había denunciado que un avión ruso había aterrizado en Caracas tras hacer paradas en Tanzania y en Uganda. Misma ruta que habría hecho el avión de regreso. Desde hace varios años la empresa AGR, del magnate belga Alain Goetz, ha estado en el centro de la polémica por sus pocos escrúpulos para hacerse con oro internacional de países en conflicto.
En las últimas semanas Venezuela ha tratado por todos los medios posibles de lograr liquidez vendiendo el oro que atesora en sus bodegas, una vieja costumbre desde los tiempos de Hugo Chávez que desconfiaba del dólar como divisa internacional. La última batalla del Gobierno bolivariano se libra en Londres, donde trata de recuperar las más de 30 toneladas depositadas en el Banco de Inglaterra para hacer frente a la falta de efectivo derivada de las sanciones de internacionales y la baja producción de petróleo, que este año podría llegar a 800.000 barriles, un cuarto de lo que extraía hace 20 años. A pesar de las protestas, hasta el momento el Gobierno británico se ha negado a entregar los lingotes que acumula en sus bóvedas. Además del país africano, Turquía se ha convertido en el lugar elegido para procesar el oro venezolano.


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: Has hecho, al menos para mí, la GRAN PREGUNTA y que NO va en la dirección que tú apuntas y que muchos creen... Yo me fijo mucho en la M3 y que se corresponde con el valor de todas las divisas y activos líquidos en poder del público. Y es aquí donde se está evidenciando el gran fracaso de las políticas monetarias de los Bancos Centrales y en nuestro caso del BCE.
> 
> Te dejo un gráfico histórico de su evolución en la ZonaEuro. Para una mejor comprensión de dónde venimos y dónde estamos actualmente, os recomiendo clickar en la parte superior del gráfico, es decir donde pone "max"...
> 
> ...



Comparando el gráfico de la masa monetaria con el del oro me llama la atención como se parecen con un decalaje de unos 2,5 años el del oro.


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Mar 2019)

Todos estamos de acuerdo con Ron Paul desde hace muchos años y la plata no despega. No necesito el dinero, o al menos no lo necesito urgentemente, pero me gustaría saber antes de morir si tengo razón o no. Es un reto intelectual y, en cierto modo, moral. Hoy tengo que asistir al funeral de una persona joven y me jodería mucho que a mí también se me estropease el proyector antes de ver el final de la película.

Zpedro nos está avisando con sus decretos como piensa resolver nuestros problemas económicos y si no él, cualquier otro hará lo mismo, porque no hay otro horizonte posible que la huida hacia adelante. 

Llevamos así diez años. Quien dice que no podemos seguir otros diez, o veinte, o treinta, como Japón? En qué libro pone, o qué fórmula dicta, el que en lugar del 120% de deuda no podemos tener un 240% y tres veces más, si fuera necesario? Peor aberración lógica, peor insulto a las sagradas matemáticas son los intereses negativos y ahí están. Imagina a un alumno o un catedrático de facultad proponiendo está hipótesis hace veinte años.

A ver si dentro de un par de décadas seguimos escribiendo en este foro desde el ordenador del asilo, e intentando convencer a nuestro vecino de butaca con Alzheimer de que compre plata, que no puede bajar más de 14.

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Refinanciado (17 Mar 2019)

Buenos días,
Parece que ING en Italia tiene algunos "problemillas".
Bankitalia ferma Ing Bank: “Stop a operazioni su nuovi clienti” | Sky TG24

Banca d'Italia orders client stop at ING in fight against money laundering

Esperemos que no afecte a España, aunque seguro algo de rebote le llegará


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2019)

Hola, Refinanciado: La información que enlazas hay que saber "interpretarla"... Vamos a ver:

- Es el Banco de Italia el que "interviene" de alguna manera en ING e "invocando" medidas preventivas de "antilavado" de dinero... NO hay que ser muy sagaz para ver lo que hay "detrás": que el dinero italiano no use esa vía para salir del país. Y la que me parece más evidente: En ING el dinero está respaldado por el FGD de Holanda. Sabiendo cómo se encuentra la Banca italiana... sobran más comentarios, ¿No?

- Además, tampoco sería nuevo en el caso de ING, por cuanto este Banco en España creo que ya no admite nuevos clientes que no domicilien la nómina o tengan alguna "vinculación" con el Banco.

# Kovaliov: NO le des más "vueltas"... Ciertamente, pueden estirar el "chiclé" más de lo que algunos puedan pensar e ir hacia una "japonización" de la Economía y de las Finanzas. Total, el mundo si le aplicamos las Matemáticas está QUEBRADO... Así que la "táctica" del avestruz y que es la que están empleando puede continuar mientras el agujero NO se llene de agua a causa de la "lluvia"...

Tampoco tengo mucho interés en asistir al final de la "película" porque me parece que NO nos iba a gustar a casi ninguno... Y, SÍ, la "razón" podemos tenerla, pero si miramos alrededor nuestro, la REALIDAD dista mucho de ser "razonable"...

Por lo tanto...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (17 Mar 2019)

buenos días , dejo esto

3 DOZEN REASONS TO HOLD GOLD


----------



## kikepm (17 Mar 2019)

El oro venezolano aparece en Uganda

Ah perdón, veo que ya se posteó.


----------



## timi (17 Mar 2019)

buenas tardes , dejo esto

Jay Taylor: Under "Basel III" Rules, Gold Becomes Money!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2019)

A cuanto veis la oz. gold en los proximos, digamos, 3 años ?....


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2019)

Yo sigo pensando que para finales del 2020 se habrán batido los anteriores máximos del 2011... Parece algo muy "optimista", pero es lo que pienso en estos momentos a la espera de un bienio (2019/2020) muy complicado... Ahora falta ver qué es lo que se "maravillarán" para afrontarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2019)

Hola, timi: Hay que huir de los "sensacionalismos" como el que enlazas... ¿Por qué? NO es cierto que todos los Bancos Centrales del mundo estén comprando Oro...

SÍ sabemos que Rusia es un claro comprador y que suele promediar casi mensualmente. Desde que Putin accedió al Poder, el Banco Central de Rusia ha sido el MAYOR COMPRADOR de Oro y CON DIFERENCIA...

También podríamos pensar que el Banco Central de China está comprando, pero a qué niveles es algo puramente ESPECULATIVO, ya que ese país es sumamente opaco al respecto. Y sabemos que también han comprado los Bancos Centrales de Turquía y Kazajistán. Luego, a más distancia, los de la India, Irak... En la Zona Euro: Hungría, Polonia... en cantidades bastante pequeñas.

Por tanto...

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (17 Mar 2019)

¿Y el banco de España? ¿Ha comprado algo? ¿ solo han comprado los de Visegrado?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2019)

A mí NO me consta, al menos no he leído nada al respecto. Tampoco sería "raro", dada la situación de nuestras finanzas públicas... Los que tú llamas de "Visegrado" NO tienen apenas Deuda y nosotros la "releche" de ella...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Mar 2019)

Ya he mencionado que mi principal interés es intelectual.

Yo firmaba para seguir como hoy hasta el final. Que el Estado que paga mi nómina siga teniendo fondos a fin de mes, que cuando me jubile la prestación sea superior a mi última nómina, que la sanidad siga siendo universal y gratuita e incorpore todas las técnicas más modernas... Pero sospecho que va a estar complicado, así que espero que la inversión en metales tenga un efecto protector. Confío en que sea mi plan de pensiones.

Pero lo que más me motiva para pensar en estos temas es la curiosidad. Quiero saber quién tiene razón, si los gold bugs o los partidarios de la teoría monetaria moderna, que ya sabes que es una especie de neokeinesianismo.

En mi opinión el sistema futuro será una mezcla de patrón oro y criptos, si estas son capaces de resolver los cuellos de botella tecnológicos.

Sin embargo, parece que los que van ganando las batallas, que no la guerra, son los partidarios de la expansión monetaria indefinida y de los tipos negativos, que parecen haber demostrado que la inflación ni está, ni se la espera.

Ed. No me cabe ninguna duda que los que participamos aquí tenemos razón, pero también tenía razón galileo y lo jodieron bien jodido.

Estoy hasta los huevos de que, cuando sale una conversación sobre temas económicos, me tenga que quedar callado, porque si cometo el error de opinar, todos me miran como si hablase en chino y quedo como un friki. Y son profesionales con educación superior, aunque no en economía.

La verdad es que el personal vive en el limbo. Los sacas de su ámbito profesional y no saben por dónde les da el aire. En la práctica son analfabetos funcionales, pero peor, porque sus títulos les otorgan status de autoridad. Son los efectos perversos de la educación obligatoria, que ha saturado el mundo de mediocres.

Nada más hay que ver los políticos que padecemos, y los peores los que no paran de pasarnos por los morros que son profesores universitarios y sacaron sobresalientes en todo.


Así nos va.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2019)

Hola, casaytierra: Lo importante es tener los MPs en FISICO, al estilo de la "hucha" de mi infancia... Si hace falta ya se echará mano de ello y sino, pues no. En mi caso, NO me planteo la "especulación"-aunque tampoco me amargaría un "dulce"...-, ya que para eso tengo la suficiente experiencia en los mercados, pero NO quiero volver a estar imbécil perdido mirando gráficas y perdiendo un tiempo que se puede aprovechar para otras cosas más productivas en aras de la propia evolución personal. Lo que NO quita para que de tanto en tanto puedas tener algo asociado a la Renta Variable, visto que en la inversión por el lado conservador NO hay "tutia"...

Respecto a las tenencias de Oro de Rusia y China, ALGO importante debe haber entre "bambalinas" y quién te dice a tí que esos países, entre otros "interesados" más, NO estén detrás de los bajos precios del Oro. Está visto que con los Cortos se puede presionar para que el FÍSICO salga más barato...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Eso de que la Inflación NO existe NI se la espera... Va a ser que ya lleva tiempo instalada y creciendo... Podemos hacer una mera comparativa de la evolución de los precios en los últimos 10 años en la Electricidad, Agua, Combustible, Alimentos, Impuestos directos (la "releche") y los indirectos. Y me dejo más en el "tintero"...

Es una FALACIA negar que NO existe Inflación en el bolsillo del ciudadano de a pie... Eso es lo que transmite la propaganda "OFICIAL", pero que NADIE se cree NI harto de vino, NI de porros NI de NADA... estando ESO SI, sobrio y con plenas facultades.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Mar 2019)

Se supone que no pueden controlar las criptos, pero no está muy claro. De todos modos no soy un experto. Estoy a punto de meter un par de miles para aprender algo. 

En cuanto a la inflación, evidentemente existe en algunos bienes básicos, mientras que en otros, por ejemplo los tecnológicos o el automóvil, están en deflación. Por supuesto, nadie se cree las estadísticas oficiales que, cuando un bien se dispara, lo sacan de la cesta, como aquella ministra tonta que quería eliminar el pollo porque había subido. 

Recomiendo shadow stats, aunque supongo que ya la conoceréis. 

Yo, más que inflacion, veo estancamiento de los salarios, que precisamente parte del año 71,cuando EEUU abandonó la norma del Oro. Creo que se publicó aquí hace poco. 

Además, a mí siempre me ha parecido que cada uno sufre una inflación personal, porque si ha comprado un piso cuéntame en el año 2006, que al currante que se lo vendió le costó en su día 200.000 pesetas, su inflación personal es infinita y ese mismo piso ahora vale la mitad. Y como eso todo. Depende del tipo de bienes que suponga el grueso de tu gasto. Y estas situaciones no las recoge la estadística. 

Así que no es lo mismo ni medimos lo mismo cuando hacemos medias, pero no distinguimos entre la inflación que sufren los jóvenes que tienen que acceder a la primera vivienda y los prejubilados que se compran el BMW de lujo porque su gasto en vivienda es cero, o incluso se lucran con unos alquileres brutales por un bien que amortizaron en el año 79. 

Ahora, si los salarios medianos se estancan o van a la baja, todo para ti es inflacionario, pero el sistema no lo nota, al contrario, está más preocupado por la deflación.


----------



## angel220 (18 Mar 2019)

que bueno cuantos días sin tanta lectura seguida tan buena.
Opinión:
- Los bancos privados/centrales/estados en estos momentos y anteriores son los mas interesados que el oro este bajo. Ellos trabajan con anticipación al resto de los mortales (juegan con cartas marcadas) saben como, cuando y hasta el porque de los misterios económicos con años antes que sucedan o se prevean. y si no suceden en fecha estipulada se provocan múltiples formas de hacerlo. Por lo tanto oro/plata subirán cuando ellos decidan, en otras palabras cuando ya tengan toda la cantidad acordada y repartida previamente hablada entre ellos.
-Lo de la inflación que no se prevé kovaliov siento discrepar ( lei tu siguiente post y vi que tampoco la creias) como bien dijo fernandojcg siempre estuvo, ha estado y estará. Eso del IPC es un invento y forma burda de engañar a los ciudadanos, que mientras la economía, tipos de interés y empleo va bien se medio tapa porque apenas se le presta atención a cual es el verdadero IPC, pero cuando flaquea solo flaquea, el llegar a final de mes cuesta después de pagar facturas e impuestos y cada mes mas y se dice con lo mismo no llego "es la inflación encubierta" que hay que sumar a la que ellos llaman real del IPC (que es una mentira mas grande que nada, ya que cuando quieren cambian los productos de la cesta del IPC y te la bajan o suben a agrado) y encima sumas los tipos de interés al 0, a ver que político sale y te dice a la cara, señores les estamos engañando y robando de forma consciente, lo que nosotros decimos, informamos y difundimos que suben los precios es mentira y de sus ahorros les quitamos con un 8% anual (digamos un 2 real+2 encubierto+4 no remunerado intereses para cubrir verdadera inflación), intentado dar cifras moderadas como podéis daros cuenta. Por lo que una inflación de un 4 "real declarada según ellos" en esta situación no se que % podría llegar verdaderamente, ya que cada punto de inflación tendrán que cocinarlo mas que el anterior. Resumiendo la inflación encubierta es la peor lacra al día de hoy, algo escondido y taboo.
-Los bancos centrales son la mentes dispositivas ,los estados las manos ejecutoras, pero todos se deben a sus amos que son la cabeza pensante.
-Respecto a que vaya a pasar pronto o tarde la debacle fiat, tengo opinión ( de que será mas pronto que tarde) por que los acontecimientos en esta era se producen cada vez mas rápidos y lo que antes costaba 50 años ahora sucede en 10.

El mayor activo que tienen estas "elites", es la falta de cultura económica del ciudadano (entiéndase falta de cultura por conceptos básicos cotidianos) estudiados y comprendidos desde edad temprana y que pueda desarrollar y pensar en ellos "cultura general", a nivel personal de forma cotidiana. Hace poco hubo un intento de introducir la asignatura de economía a nivel ESO pero si no me equivoco no ha prosperado(mejor cuanto mas tontos mas fácil todo), sin entrar en detalles hay otras asignaturas charlas etc en los colegios, que cada día son mas frecuentes y sin "temario" para saber de que es lo que se les enseña, pero este no es el hilo para hablar de eso.
A pasar buen día


----------



## FranMen (18 Mar 2019)

Anotaciones:
-para mí, más que ahorro o inversión, los mp’s son un seguro. La idea no es tener todos mis ahorros en mp’s ni vender cuando suba, más bien es por si falla el sistema ( si falla que me importa que suba a 3x dólares si los dólares no valen nada)
-me conformo con que la pensión me dé para vivir decentemente (lo que gasto ahora=lo que gano-lo que ahorro), ni pienso que sea superior a mi último sueldo
-Me conformo que la sanidad siga como hasta ahora o que mejore algo al obtener tratamientos más eficientes. Probablemente empeore, sin contar la mala gestión por el envejecimiento de la población. Seguro que habrá grandes avances pero a un costo que sólo unos pocos puedan asumir. Se me revolvió el estómago con el documental de tv en el que se alegraban que el hombre en los próximos 20 años encontraría la forma de vivir eternamente cuando hay y habrá gente que muera de hambre
-la plata se consume, el oro se acumula y se recicla muy poco se pierde por lo que muchos piensan que hay mucho más del que se dice
-una forma oculta de inflación es empeorando la calidad. Con los alimentos es flagrante y los responsables somos los consumidores que vamos a lo más barato sin mirar la calidad


----------



## kikepm (18 Mar 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Sin embargo, parece que los que van ganando las batallas, que no la guerra, son los partidarios de la expansión monetaria indefinida y de los tipos negativos, que parecen haber demostrado que la inflación ni está, ni se la espera.



"Los partidarios de la expansión monetaria indefinida" no están ganando la guerra, ni mucho menos.

Ganaron la guerra a partir de los años 30 y hasta aproximadamente 1960, poco después de lo cual sufrieron un fracaso estrepitoso, quedando sus teorías severamente tocadas, al no poder explicar entonces, ni ahora, como pueden suceder a la vez altos niveles de inflación (en el sentido de aumentos de precios) y desempleo (contracción).

El problema es que como las tesis keynesianas le van bien al poder político, pues son la justificación perfecta para el gasto en déficit, es complicado erradicarlo de los centros de poder, las universidades, los medios, etc.

Alguien podría pensar, por que es necesario erradicar al keynesianismo? Muy sencillo, porque como teoría fracasó y fracasa en explicar los acontecimientos económicos, y solo persiste por su relación con el poder.

Tuvieron la suerte de que las tesis monetaristas defienden que el problema de las crisis es la contracción monetaria producida por el banco central (es decir, la deflación monetaria), y que su solución es la de proveer "toda la -liquidez- que sea necesaria" al sistema financiero durante el tiempo que dure la crisis. Esto a los keynesianos les va bien, porque sus tesis son que las medidas contracíclicas, expansión monetaria y gasto fiscal en crisis, se parecen bastante a la liquidez infinita.

Pero la realidad es muy tozuda y cuando incluso durante el ciclo expansivo (supuestamente desde 2013 a actualmente) el sistema político-económico realiza expansiones monetarias nunca antes vistas, es porque son conscientes de que algo no funciona en sus tesis, o de que no estamos en el ciclo expansivo.

Pero si sus tesis son correctas, es porque no estamos en el ciclo expansivo.

Y si no estamos en el ciclo expansivo, es porque la crisis se mantiene desde 2007.


Ahora, sobre la inflación (de precios). Tu opinión de que no existe inflación choca tozudamente con los hechos, si vemos un marco temporal suficientemente amplio.

Mira esta gráfica de la evolución de los precios inmobiliarios desde 1994 hasta ahora. Prácticamente los precios se han triplicado desde 1997.




Esto es debido a la inflación monetaria.


----------



## angel220 (18 Mar 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> "Los partidarios de la expansión monetaria indefinida" no están ganando la guerra, ni mucho menos.
> 
> Ganaron la guerra a partir de los años 30 y hasta aproximadamente 1960, poco después de lo cual sufrieron un fracaso estrepitoso, quedando sus teorías severamente tocadas, al no poder explicar entonces, ni ahora, como pueden suceder a la vez altos niveles de inflación (en el sentido de aumentos de precios) y desempleo (contracción).
> 
> ...



Perfectamente explicado, te puse un Zanx y otro aquí por si ya había subido la inflación y así valer los dos por uno.


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Mar 2019)

Eso es el efecto Cantillon

¿Qué es el efecto Cantillon?

Todos tenéis razón... O parte..

Yo no digo que no exista inflación. Es evidente que la hay y que no tiene nada que ver la inflación con el IPC, que es un timo estadístico.

Yo lo que intento explicar es que, en mi opinión, no todo el mundo soporta la misma inflación. Algunos sectores de la sociedad soportan más inflación que otros, que por el contrario se benefician de la expansión monetaria como explica el bueno de cantillon.

Mientras los salarios estén contenidos, y de eso se encargan la globalización, la inmigración y el feminismo, las masas no tendrán dinero que gastar y da igual cuanto aumente la masa monetaria. Por eso a las élites se la sudan la inflación y no aumentan los tipos de interés.

Así que la inflación que notamos es más bien una merma en la calidad y menos cantidad en los envases, porque si aumentaran los precios como deberían, el pueblo llano, hasta el cuello de deudas no tendría pasta para el consumo.

Mucho del nivel de vida, ocio, casas y comidas proviene de que los hijos están quemando lo que ahorraron sus padres en la época del baby boom. Así que el casero que gana un dineral con los dos pisos que compró en los setenta, más las dos pensiones, lo tiene que gastar en ayudar a sus descendientes mileuristas o en paro. Conozco casos a patadas.

La próxima generación ya no tendrá nada de esto y además son la mitad.

Veremos a ver qué pasa con la inflación entonces.


----------



## angel220 (18 Mar 2019)

Para tener una ligera idea si ese dinero va a la economía real o se produce de ella se debería conocer el listado de actividades donde creció ese aumento de "millonarios" si son empresarios y tipo de actividad (actividad subvencionada o no), parentescos y relaciones con órganos de decisión publica, tiempo de la actividad e incremento anual de la misma, etc, un saber y conocer o manual de transparencia como llaman ellos. Sera posible saberlo? (añado ironia off)


----------



## Pintxen (18 Mar 2019)

Lo que da de sí una cervecita, tú!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesantes comentarios los que leí en el día de ayer. Ahora bien, me gustaría matizar dos puntos y que entiendo son MUY RELEVANTES:

1º.- La M3 DEMUESTRA CLARAMENTE que el dinero "creado" sigue estando lejos de los bolsillos de los ciudadanos y empresas privadas, es decir que la liquidez sigue estando muy mermada, y que todo ese "AIRE" ha pasado de largo de la Economía REAL para acabar inflando las distintas burbujas de activos. Eso es IMPEPINABLE. Pero es que incluso la PERVERSIÓN ha llegado al punto de cercenar el ahorro conservador de toda la vida, pero para la ciudadanía normal y que constituye la inmensa mayoría. NO ha sido así para una Banca que ha sido rescatada en su mayor parte y que, además, utiliza nuestro dinero más que barato para prestarlo a unos intereses abusivos si nos atenemos a las cifras que se publican del IPC.

2ª.- El cálculo de la cesta del IPC es una auténtica TOMADURA DE PELO. Ahí os dejo una tabla de la última evolución anual de la Vivienda (estamos hablando del alquiler)...

IPC de España Vivienda 2019

¡Ojo! porque en el 2017, este apartado ponderaba con un 13,8%... Mientras que el Transporte lo hacia con el 14,74%... Es decir, que la elaboración del IPC debe hacerse a la hora del Vermouth...

Por otro lado, está claro que vivimos en una Sociedad muy DESIGUAL y con ello tampoco estoy diciendo que se debiera premiar la "uniformidad" en la misma, por cuanto el esfuerzo personal y profesional deben tener su adecuada valoración...

Sin embargo, esa DESIGUALDAD hace que exista Hiperinflación en muchos hogares de nuestro país o es que no nos preguntamos ¿cuántas familias subsisten con rentas MUY BAJAS? Pues, bastantes más de las que pensamos. Y, por supuesto, e insisto en ello en que existe una fuerte Inflación en buena parte de la población, especialmente en los segmentos más jóvenes y mayores de la Sociedad.

Que a buena parte de los que andamos por aquí nos vaya bien (y que siga así...), NO quiere decir que esa sea la REALIDAD que se está viviendo por una parte importante de la población.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Interesantes comentarios los que leí en el día de ayer. Ahora bien, me gustaría matizar dos puntos y que entiendo son MUY RELEVANTES:
> 
> 1º.- La M3 DEMUESTRA CLARAMENTE que el dinero "creado" sigue estando lejos de los bolsillos de los ciudadanos y empresas privadas, es decir que la liquidez sigue estando muy mermada, y que todo ese "AIRE" ha pasado de largo de la Economía REAL para acabar inflando las distintas burbujas de activos. Eso es IMPEPINABLE. Pero es que incluso la PERVERSIÓN ha llegado al punto de cercenar el ahorro conservador de toda la vida, pero para la ciudadanía normal y que constituye la inmensa mayoría. NO ha sido así para una Banca que ha sido rescatada en su mayor parte y que, además, utiliza nuestro dinero más que barato para prestarlo a unos intereses abusivos si nos atenemos a las cifras que se publican del IPC.
> 
> ...



Empezando con alegría el día del padre!


----------



## Duisenberg (19 Mar 2019)

Comprueba si ese precio incluye el VAT o no. De lo que recuerdo, el IVA va aparte.

En eldorado, el precio es final (gastos de envío a parte).


----------



## brigante 88 (20 Mar 2019)

Supongo que para plata se cargará el IVA correspondiente a la hora de realizar el pedido.
No consigo ver en la pagina de donde se realiza el envío, pero me imagino que será desde Suiza, por lo tanto toca pasar por gastos arancelarios en aduanas y te puedo asegurar que te saldría mucho mas caro que realizar la compra aquí que a otro suministrador de la UE. 
En oro no hay problema por su excepción de IVA pero tampoco lo veo atractivo en precios. 

Si te animas hacer una compra por favor comenta la experiencia, gracias por indicarnos la pagina.


----------



## Refinanciado (20 Mar 2019)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> *EL ORO VENEZOLANO APARECE EN UGANDA*
> *El país africano investiga la entrada en el país de 7,4 toneladas de oro de contrabando*
> 
> 
> ...



Este post es muy interesante, yo veo varias cosas:
- El que Hugo Chávez haya comprado oro como reserva en lugar de tener sólo fiat le da al gobierno venezolano un poco de oxígeno.
- Lo relativamente fácil que es encontrar comprador para el oro (sea la cantidad que sea) aún con las restricciones por parte del mundo "civilizado".
- La preocupación por parte de las autoridades competentes sobre el origen del metal (si no es reserva de valor ni vale nada ¿para que tantas molestias?)
- La negativa por parte de UK a DEVOLVER o DAR el oro que legalmente Venezuela les ha comprado (me parece que pasa lo mismo con México con 100 toneladas) sin que nadie diga nada
- La producción de petróleo Venezolano ha disminuido un 75%, ¿habrá llegado a su pico y va en caída libre?


Kovaliov dijo:


> Todos estamos de acuerdo con Ron Paul desde hace muchos años y la plata no despega. No necesito el dinero, o al menos no lo necesito urgentemente, pero me gustaría saber antes de morir si tengo razón o no. Es un reto intelectual y, en cierto modo, moral. Hoy tengo que asistir al funeral de una persona joven y me jodería mucho que a mí también se me estropease el proyector antes de ver el final de la película.
> 
> Zpedro nos está avisando con sus decretos como piensa resolver nuestros problemas económicos y si no él, cualquier otro hará lo mismo, porque no hay otro horizonte posible que la huida hacia adelante.
> 
> ...



No te quito razón e incluso comparto tu deseo de saber si al final los metaleros tuvimos o no razón (sobretodo por el tema moral), pero pensando fríamente, me parece que lo mejor es acabar como dices: recomendando al vecino de butaca con alzheimer que compre plata.
Esto indicará que el sistema sigue aguantando, que aunque con todo lo malo que conlleva, la otra opción será mucho peor (al menos en la transición)


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: La información que enlazas hay que saber "interpretarla"... Vamos a ver:
> 
> - Es el Banco de Italia el que "interviene" de alguna manera en ING e "invocando" medidas preventivas de "antilavado" de dinero... NO hay que ser muy sagaz para ver lo que hay "detrás": que el dinero italiano no use esa vía para salir del país. Y la que me parece más evidente: En ING el dinero está respaldado por el FGD de Holanda. Sabiendo cómo se encuentra la Banca italiana... sobran más comentarios, ¿No?
> 
> ...



Tienes razón Fernando, interpretar la información es importante, pero solo basta un bulo o interpretarla mal, para que haya una estampida o daños colaterales, encima la mayoría de las veces injustificada
Saludos y que tengáis un buen dia


----------



## angel220 (20 Mar 2019)

Cuando te prestan algo para que lo cuides, y cuando te piden devolverlo (sin deudas por medio) y no se lo das, solo hay dos opciones
a)eres un gran hdtpm
b) no lo tienes


----------



## meliflua (20 Mar 2019)

buenos diás a todos.

Hace mucho tiempo que no intervenía en este foro, si bien os sigo casi todos los días, viendo que cada día hay mas y mejores análisis y comentarios de la situación en la que nos está tocando vivir.

En los próximos días iré incluyendo algunos artículos que demostrarán que El fin del mundo, tal y como lo conocemos, ya ha llegado, y que, a pesar de lo que nos quieren hacer creer los lideres occidentales, corremos un gran riesgo del colapso social, que al final, derivará en un hundimiento de la sociedad occidental.

De momento os dejo esto, fruto de lecturas y análisis de la situación actual.

*EL FIN DEL MUNDO, TAL Y COMO LO CONOCEMOS, YA HA LLEGADO*.

Pretendo hacer un ensayo geopolítico, para demostrar, con datos que este mundo en el que vivimos ha llegado a su fín.
Por poner un punto de partida, tomo los incidentes ocurridos en el 11-S, el ataque, a mi entender y el de muchos otros analistas, un atentado de falsa bandera, germinado desde dentro, y con un claro objetivo, hacerse con el control de las segundas reservas de petróleo mas grandes del mundo, los yacimientos de Iraq, y retomar el control de Afganistán para el paso de gas y petróleo por su territorio hacia el sur.
A pesar de los intentos diplomáticos de Francia y Alemania, previos a la invasión de Iraq por las fuerzas lideradas por EEUU, están no llegaron a buen puerto y la guerra, como todos sabemos, fue el resultado final, dando como resultado una radicalización del islamismo en Iraq y en todo el mundo musulmán, en lugar de ayudar a estabilizar la zona y crear un ambiente aperturista y democrático para la región.
Hoy lo que vemos es que para el islamismo, ya sea chiita, sunita o wahabita se ha generado un clima de antiamericanismo radical, y por ende antioccidental.
El integrismo islámico está en un imparable ascenso, ya sea a través de las urnas, ya sea a través de la revolución, cosa que hemos podido ver en tierras del Islam, Paquistán, Marruecos, Turquía,… con un espectacular aumento de los integristas. Derivando, al mismo tiempo, en un aumento de los atentados terroristas del integrismo, fanáticos del mundo de Alá, en territorio de Occidente.
El atentado del 11-S, que tuvo como objetivos el Pentágono y las Torres Gemelas, ha echado por tierra el sentimiento de una paz duradera y universal, dando un trágico giro en la Historia Mundial. Nos dejo completamente anonadados, desorientados, pues jamás pensábamos que se podría cometer tamaña aberración dentro del espacio aéreo más protegido del mundo, salvo, como muchos han dicho, que fuese un atentado perpetrado desde dentro.
Algunos detalles a tener en cuenta,
En dicha fecha se estaban realizando, por parte de la fuerza aérea americana, maniobras para prevenir un ataque terrorista desde el aire, lo que provocó por un lado, que la totalidad de los aviones de defensa no estuvieran en la zona, se tardaron más de 90 minutos en reaccionar cuando el tiempo de respuesta normal es inferior a 9 minutos, a pesar de que se sabía que había aviones de pasajeros con maniobras no programadas, y que habían sido secuestrados, y a su vez los controladores aéreos confirmaron que los radares de control estaban siendo minados con señales falsas de aviones, con lo que no podían determinar quienes eran los aviones en rumbo de colisión y cuales no.
Por otro lado, hay que comentar lo ocurrido en el edificio nº 7, edificio que colapso, según la versión oficial, fruto de los incendios producidos dentro del edificio, fuego producido por la combustión de muebles y papeles, incapaces de producir las temperaturas necesarias para que se fundiera la estructura de acero. En un manifiesto firmado por mas de mil ingenieros y arquitectos independientes americanos, y analizando como el edificio colapsa en 7 segundos, la conclusión a la que llegan es que el edificio no colapso fruto de los incendios, sino, que por el contrario sigue las pautas de una demolición controlada, véase en 911truht.org. Si esto es lo que realmente ocurrió, tuvo que haber una preparación previa de varios meses a la fecha del atentado, lo cual demostraría per se, que todo estaba preparado de antemano, y que dichos atentados fueron perpetrados desde dentro, para acto seguido, iniciar lo que ellos llamaron la guerra contra el eje del mal.

*EL ISLAM ( El acto de someterse a Dios)
*
El islam, no hace diferencias entre lo material y lo espiritual, la ley islámica, _Sharia,_se aplica en todos los aspectos de la vida sin excepción, al ser una religión proselitista, el Islam tiene como objetivo el que toda la humanidad se convierta, ya sea por la fuerza o por la persuasión.
Samuel Huntington (1927-2008) profesor de ciencia política en la universidad de Harvard, autor de la teoría del choque de civilizaciones, destaca _que las relaciones entre el Islam y el Cristianismo, ya sea occidental u ortodoxo, han sido siempre muy difíciles. Nunca han dejado de estar enfrentados._
Hoy en día, el peso del Islam es enorme, mas de mil millones de personas, presentes en todos los continentes. El islam se basa en el Corán, la palabra de Dios revelada al profeta Mahoma por el arcángel Gabriel, y en la _sunna, ( _la costumbre, en árabe), formada por las palabras y los actos de Mahoma, no de Dios, en forma de _hadiths, _tradiciones, que son narraciones cortas pensadas para formar al fiel.
El Islam, interviene en todos los aspectos de la vida del creyente, político, social, militar, doméstico, moral….. que están definidos perfectamente por la Sharia, sacada del Corán y de los hadiths. Se considera a si misma como la única religión verdadera, imposible de mejorar._Formais la mejor comunidad surgida de la humanidad, ordenáis lo conveniente, condenáis lo censurable. CORAN III, 110_
Al estar lo temporal totalmente sometido a lo espiritual, lo político a lo religioso, el Derecho canónico del Islam dirige el conjunto de la vida política, privando al Estado Laico de cualquier significado para el Islam.
Para el Islam, todo lo que esta fuera de _dar al-Islam, _la casa del Islam, es la zona de guerra, _dar al-Harb, _siendo este el espacio geográfico ocupado por los infieles, cristianos, judíos, politeístas…. lo peor de la humanidad. _Todos sin excepción serán precipitados al infierno donde permanecerán toda la eternidad. Son lo peor de la Humanidad, CORAN XCVIII, 6._
El fin último del Islam, es la conversión de toda la humanidad a sus creencias, o de lo contrario, la muerte. Es un totalitarismo teocrático con un proyecto único.

Continuará...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# angel220: Bueno, yo por regla general cuando trato sobre un Banco ya doy por hecho que éste es un GHDLGP, así que el Banco Central de Inglaterra NO iba a ser "diferente"...

De todas formas, y más después del Brexit, NINGÚN país debería "soñar" con que el Banco de Inglaterra le custodiase su Oro sin que le pusiese "pegas" a la hora de recuperarlo.

Y respecto al Oro de Venezuela, está claro que el Banco Central de Inglaterra NO lo devuelve porque sigue las directrices que le han marcado, ya sea desde su Gobierno siguiendo el mandato de su AMO (el Imperio) o porque otros "perros falderos" de la misma calaña así se lo han indicado. En lo personal, SÍ que creo que lo tienen.

Aprovecho para dejaros un interesante enlace...

Is the world running out of gold? | DW | 19.03.2019

Y no sé cómo andáis de conocimientos sobre la Minería de MPs, pero indicaros que muchas "oreras" tienen muchas minas -y de las principales- cuya vida útil estimada está en los... ¡10 años! Por otro lado, en la actualidad, el grado medio que se obtiene por tonelada es de... ¡1,4 gramos!

Así que el tiempo sólo está corriendo en una dirección...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2019)

Hola, meliflua: El mundo del Islam tendría que andarse con cuidado en su enfrentamiento con Occidente... Perdieron su "oportunidad" ya hace bastantes Siglos, más concretamente después de la Batalla de Kahlenberg, acaecida los días 11 y 12 de Septiembre de 1683...

Y digo esto porque llegará un momento en que Occidente tendrá que hacer un "pensamiento" y posee las "armas" para llevarlo a cabo... Es más, a medida que la degradación siga aumentando, me parece que NO habrá más remedio que echar mano de estos "recursos"...

En este tema, quizás sea la Extrema derecha la que está viendo la situación con la suficiente "perspectiva"... Y NO me estoy refiriendo a VOX, porque ese partido es "populista" más que de "extrema derecha" -su postulado "monárquico" es de TRACA...-, pero desde luego me parece bastante interesante su propuesta en relación a la inmigración y, probablemente, sea la más idónea a aplicar. Dicho esto, CASI todo lo demás de VOX NO lo suscribo.

Por cierto, meliflua, aprovecho para saludarle y me agrada verte de nuevo escribiendo por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## dolomita (20 Mar 2019)

Me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión personal sobre Azvalor. El día 7 se colocó la 4° conferencia anual de los mismos y creo que están bastante en línea con lo que venimos diciendo en este hilo hace años. La conferencia es demasiado larga pero merece mucho la pena. 
Añado hoy este vídeo más corto del año pasado sobre las materias primas y el oro. Siempre sin hacer mucha sangre pero dejando claro que es lo que esperan de las bolsas y la preocupante forma de proceder de los bancos centrales. Es un fondo contracorriente. 

La combinación metal físico y Azvalor me parece una excelente combinacion para intentar poner a salvo los ahorros.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2019)

Hola, dolomita: En este tema suscribo lo que te comenta paraisofiscal, pero bueno no deja de ser una opción más... Tampoco se puede tener todo en casa. Y NO puedo analizarlo porque, entre otras cosas, NO me interesan estos fondos, al menos en la actualidad.

Saludos.


----------



## dolomita (20 Mar 2019)

Totalmente de acuerdo con vosotros durante años pero creo que hay que empezar a pensar en buscar una alternativa por si se pasan demasiados años estirando el chicle y también para después, cuando tengamos que deshacernos de los metales ya burbujeados. Ese será el peor momento para quedarse con los papelitos de colores que nos den y necesitaremos tener mirados activos reales de calidad. La ventaja de los fondos (sabiendo que sólo el 5% son decentes) a diferencia del ladrillo, es su liquidez y que no pagas impuestos hasta que no realizas retiradas en los mismos, pasen los años que pasen.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2019)

Hola, dolomita: ¿No te convendría más estar en liquidez? Te lo digo porque es probable que pronto se alcancen techos en la Renta Variable y casi TODO lo que esté vinculada a ella es susceptible de tener importantes caídas. Tampoco estoy diciendo que vaya a ser inminente, pero desde luego MUY PROBABLE a medida que vaya avanzando el año.

Saludos.


----------



## quaver (20 Mar 2019)

Estoy de acuerdo con Brigante88, si envían desde Suiza las aduanas harán su agosto (IVA y/o aranceles, según el metal).
Matizar que la empresa no es Suiza:
This website is owned and operated by Suisse Gold Limited, UK Company registration number 10347122 (The company).


----------



## MIP (20 Mar 2019)

Suisse Gold tiene una fama pésima. 

Ni se os ocurra acercaros y menos hacer un pedido.

Suisse Gold is rated "Poor" with 4.2 / 10 on Trustpilot


----------



## timi (21 Mar 2019)

Buenos días
Ayer tuvimos subidita propiciada por la decisión de la fed de no subir tipos en 2019 y dicen solo una en 2020
La realidad ya veremos cual será , igual antes de finalizar el año tienen que bajar tipos cagando leches
"Fed Returns To The Punchbowl": The Biggest Surprises In Today's Fed Decision
Yo creo que se puede dar por afianzado el nivel 1300$ , y que se puede empezar a atacar el máximo del mes anterior en los próximos días , semanas.
como lo veis ?
Fernando , entraste en la platera que comentaste ?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Ayer por la tarde estuve a punto de entrar en esa minera, pero antes del comunicado de la FED tuve que salir de mi casa y no deje colocada ninguna orden, de manera que se "fue"... En fin, la seguiré por si vuelve a los precios a los que me interesaría entrar y que se dieron la semana pasada. A veces por querer comprar más barato se nos escapan algunas "oportunidades". Tampoco pasa nada, hay muchos "peces" en el mar. También he estado barajando estos días un ETF de Plata, pero claro ves la liquidez que tiene y... se te quitan las ganas.

Bueno, cuando me pasa esto vuelvo a las "andadas": compro más FÍSICO... Y estoy bastante activo este año en este tema.

Y Rusia sigue a lo suyo...

Russia Adds One Million Ounces of Gold To Reserves in February - Smaulgld

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (21 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # timi: Ayer por la tarde estuve a punto de entrar en esa minera, pero antes del comunicado de la FED tuve que salir de mi casa y no deje colocada ninguna orden, de manera que se "fue"... En fin, la seguiré por si vuelve a los precios a los que me interesaría entrar y que se dieron la semana pasada. A veces por querer comprar más barato se nos escapan algunas "oportunidades". Tampoco pasa nada, hay muchos "peces" en el mar. También he estado barajando estos días un ETF de Plata, pero claro ves la liquidez que tiene y... se te quitan las ganas.
> 
> ...



Lo comentado en días anteriores estamos viendo una obra de teatro y los espectadores esperando se suba el telón, sin tener ni idea de lo que pasa en bambalinas. Ese acopio de oro por parte de Rusia sumado al de años pasados debe ser por algo (jo si supiera el por que), pero no creo que no tengan una hoja de ruta, y lo hagan sin comunicarlo a sus socios. Unos acumulan otros piden reservas, todos a lo mismo, mas oro en mi casa, Haber cuando sube el telón y nos dicen que función hemos ido a ver, si una tragedia o una comedia. Buenos días y suerte atodos


----------



## Pintxen (21 Mar 2019)

Buenas a todos. Yo suelo mirar la cotización del oro en Precio del Oro | Euros - Gramo | Quilates - Gramo - Onza , puede que no sea la mejor web pero estoy acostumbrado.
Bien, pues resulta que lleva más de una semana en 1.304 $, 1.153 €. Y no se mueve un céntimo, tú. En un comentario anterior he leido que ha habido una subida. Puede ser que esta web no de la cotización real, o hayan despedido al tío que la actualiza, o qué... El caso es que en los gráficos que aparecen al final de la páginaa si se refleja movimiento.


----------



## Pablo Villa (21 Mar 2019)

Gold Tumbles Back Below $1300 As Someone Suddenly Dumps $1 Billion Of 'Precious Paper'

....y a las pocas horas volvió a 1317$. Presión máxima al alza!


----------



## timi (21 Mar 2019)

no lo podrán manipular indefinidamente ,, la naturaleza es muy tozuda ,,,

la subida de ayer fue con un volumen importante no?
corregidme si me equivoco


saludos


----------



## fff (21 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mi recomendación es comprar a particulares, aprenderás más y mejor, obtendrás buenos precios, tomarás contacto con otras gentes, cosa muy importante para el futuro que nos espera, no es muy buena idea sacar todos los huevos del mismo nido (tienda).



Pequeña puntualización comprar a gente que sepa de monedas. Gente que pueda responder de lo que vende.


----------



## timi (21 Mar 2019)

esto se va complicando

Fed-China, el cóctel explosivo de Trump para dejar sin aire a los mercados


----------



## Los últimos españoles (21 Mar 2019)

Buenas, ilustres conforeros de este virtuoso hilo.
Después de mucho tiempo sin participar en este hilo, que nunca he dejado de leer del todo, expongo una cuestión rápida para quien tenga la amabilidad de contestarme. Pero no sin antes agradecer a todos los participantes todo lo que me enseñan y hacen reflexionar con sus posts. De hecho, he notado una evolución/cambio bastante importante en mi pensamiento respecto al dinero, economía y funcionamiento del mundo desde mi primera participación hace unos años.

Después de haceros la pelota un rato os comento la duda que tengo: hace un tiempo he saltado de las compras de plata (que no dejado del todo) a las de oro. La cuestión es que tengo la posibilidad de comprar soberanos, pero recuerdo haber leído por aquí que había muchas falsificaciones en circulación y por eso ya no eran tan buena opción para acumular. El vendedor es absolutamente fiable, pero mi duda es si llegado el caso de tener que "deshacerse" de ellos costaría más que, por ejemplo, los napoleones o los ducados debido a las dudas de los compradores a causa de estas supuestas falsificaciones.

PD.: ¿Qué ha sido de LPMCL? Me declaro públicamente fan de todos sus posts


----------



## fff (21 Mar 2019)

Los compradores pueden tener sus preferencias, pero los soberanos serán aceptados por casi todo el mundo.
Cuidate que tu vendedor sea fiable y con garantia.


----------



## Obi (21 Mar 2019)

Al final, el dinero siempre llega a la economía real. Hay avaros que acumulan y no gastan, pero la mayoría de la gente quiere el dinero para poder comprar y disfrutar de cosas: un smartphone de última generación, un coche nuevo, una casa… Tarde o temprano, el dinero que están creando los Bancos Centrales acabará llegando al mercado y esto hará que suban los precios y se devalúe el valor del dinero fiat. Ya sea para comprar objetos de primera necesidad o para poseer propiedades (como tierras, acciones, pisos etc) la mayoría de la gente acaba gastando el dinero.


----------



## Muttley (21 Mar 2019)

Rattus dijo:


> Después de haceros la pelota un rato os comento la duda que tengo: hace un tiempo he saltado de las compras de plata (que no dejado del todo) a las de oro. La cuestión es que tengo la posibilidad de comprar soberanos, pero recuerdo haber leído por aquí que había muchas falsificaciones en circulación y por eso ya no eran tan buena opción para acumular. El vendedor es absolutamente fiable, pero mi duda es si llegado el caso de tener que "deshacerse" de ellos costaría más que, por ejemplo, los napoleones o los ducados debido a las dudas de los compradores a causa de estas supuestas falsificaciones.



Como te ha dicho fff no vas a tener ningún problema en venderlos en cualquier lugar del mundo....si son buenos. 
Yo te recomendaría si vas a comprar varios o vas a comprar más monedas de oro y plata que te hicieras con un calibre y una báscula de precisión. 
Todas las monedas tienen un estándar muy fácil de comprobar en internet. Ese estándar es el diámetro, el espesor y la masa total de la moneda en cuestión. 
Con el calibre mides las dos primeras y con la báscula la tercera. La más susceptible a variar es la masa. En monedas de oro se pueden "tolerar' centésima de gramo arriba o abajo siempre que las dimensiones de la moneda se ajusten a lo requerido.
Si cumplen las tres, tu moneda es 99,9% buena.
Es oro. 
Solo en falsificaciones de monedas históricas con valor importante numismático pueden darse 
falsificaciones de oro modernas de monedas de oro antiguas con el mismo estandar para ganar ese premium. Pero son casos muy muy raros.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (21 Mar 2019)

Gracias a @fff y @Muttley por sus respuestas. Era una pequeña duda que tenía. Me sonaba haber leido algo por aquí (aunque podría estar equivocado), a parte de que supongo que se me habrá pegado, ya que trato con algún aficionado nummismático y esta gente mira mucho el tema "certificación" debido a las falsificaciones.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Mar 2019)

Rattus dijo:


> Gracias a @fff y @Muttley por sus respuestas. Era una pequeña duda que tenía. Me sonaba haber leido algo por aquí (aunque podría estar equivocado), a parte de que supongo que se me habrá pegado, ya que trato con algún aficionado nummismático y esta gente mira mucho el tema "certificación" debido a las falsificaciones.



Lo de la certificacion es una soplapollez y perdonad si soy asi de ordinario.
Conozco suficientemente bien el mundo numismatico.

La mayoria de las certificaciones solo dicen a ojos del experto la moneda es buena pero no garantizamos que lo sea, lo dicen con palabras tecnicas para esconder verdaderamente lo que quieren decir.

Os aseguro que una moneda por ejemplo un denario o un aureo romano que este bien hecho no puede saberse si lo hicieron hace 2000 años o si lo hicieron ayer. Si encima cogen plata antigua o una moneda antigua que este gastada sobre la que reacuñen la moneda nueva como nadie va a poder detectar nada.

Si pudiera contaros todo lo que se..........


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2019)

Hola, timi: Pues, ahora mismo NO veo ningún "escape" alcista en el Oro... ¡Ojo! que igual me equivoco, pero me parece que volveremos a ver los $1300 y, posiblemente, pasen unas pocas semanas antes de que se superen los $1320 e iniciar un nuevo tramo alcista que intente acercarse a esos esquivos $1425... Y que son el objetivo a batir durante el presente año. Una vez se dejen atrás, todo puede ser mucho más fácil...

Evidentemente, este escenario de "estancamiento" que "dibujo" sería el que se correspondería con unas Bolsas todavía alcistas y también con un USD fuerte... En el momento en que ambos se giren, quizás llegue el momento alcista para el Oro y es que en el DJ se está observando un potencial H-C-H...

¿Y la Plata? Pues, la verdad, es que NO creo que se desmarque mucho del Oro, aunque todavía no la he analizado bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Enricol (21 Mar 2019)

Rattus dijo:


> Buenas, ilustres conforeros de este virtuoso hilo.
> Después de mucho tiempo sin participar en este hilo, que nunca he dejado de leer del todo, expongo una cuestión rápida para quien tenga la amabilidad de contestarme. Pero no sin antes agradecer a todos los participantes todo lo que me enseñan y hacen reflexionar con sus posts. De hecho, he notado una evolución/cambio bastante importante en mi pensamiento respecto al dinero, economía y funcionamiento del mundo desde mi primera participación hace unos años.
> 
> Después de haceros la pelota un rato os comento la duda que tengo: hace un tiempo he saltado de las compras de plata (que no dejado del todo) a las de oro. La cuestión es que tengo la posibilidad de comprar soberanos, pero recuerdo haber leído por aquí que había muchas falsificaciones en circulación y por eso ya no eran tan buena opción para acumular. El vendedor es absolutamente fiable, pero mi duda es si llegado el caso de tener que "deshacerse" de ellos costaría más que, por ejemplo, los napoleones o los ducados debido a las dudas de los compradores a causa de estas supuestas falsificaciones.
> ...



Hola, las falsicaciones de los soberanos consisten en hacerlas de oro de 18 kilates, y suelen ser burdas de joyeria, aunque tambien las hay buenas, yo me fijaria en los años en comparacion del monarca, y luego las calibraria/pesaria y si es posible calcularia la densidad, 
En you tube hay muchas formas de averiguarla de forma casera. 
Animo y adelante


----------



## FranMen (21 Mar 2019)

Obi dijo:


> Al final, el dinero siempre llega a la economía real. Hay avaros que acumulan y no gastan, pero la mayoría de la gente quiere el dinero para poder comprar y disfrutar de cosas: un smartphone de última generación, un coche nuevo, una casa… Tarde o temprano, el dinero que están creando los Bancos Centrales acabará llegando al mercado y esto hará que suban los precios y se devalúe el valor del dinero fiat.



No se si te das cuenta, pero cada vez más vivimos un mundo dual. Por un lado los ricos, grandes empresas que están recibiendo la mayor parte del flujo monetario. En su mundo los precios se están disparando en productos cada vez más selectos, coches de lujo, mansiones, arte, joyas, fiestas...
Por otra parte la población general con la espita casi cerrada dónde apenas hay inflación a costa de productos cada vez peores. En concreto la alimentación, cada vez con más frecuencia me tengo que volver del supermercado sin cada vez menos productos. Lo único que se venden son las marcas blancas sin importar calidad. Con los medicamentos igual. Con lo demás por catálogo o por internet para encontrarlo.
Cada vez hay más tierra de nadie entre ricos y pobres. Son dos mundos paralelos.
Me doy cuenta que, haciendo la vida de diario, voy bien, incluso ahorro, pero en cuanto me salgo un poco los gastos se disparan.
No es sólo la contención de sueldos sino también la presión fiscal. El céntimo sanitario, las bolsas de plástico... la suma es una barbaridad. Estamos haciendo una cantidad de mecanismos (llevar nuestras bolsas, comprar en varios supermercados, pedir descuentos sobre descuentos-y ofrecerlos sin preguntar-, calcular depósito para llegar a gasolinera barata, compartir coche, casa...) para ahorrar unos céntimos que hace 20 años eran impensables


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# FranMen: Hace bien poco que comenté algo parecido a lo tuyo. Ciertamente, la DESIGUALDAD está avanzando a marchas agigantadas y ya se están observando varias "subdivisiones" dentro de la mal llamada "Clase media". Por debajo, se puede hablar del umbral de Pobreza en todos los sentidos. El problema es que NO le veo solución a esta situación y ya vemos como los distintos candidatos políticos hablan más de lo "pueril" que de lo que realmente es importante: la Economía en todas sus vertientes...

Bien, en buena parte del mundo ya se está avisando de que se aproxima una Crisis económica -y ya veremos si no lo es también financiera...- y por aquí los "palanganeros" de turno ignorándola... SÍ, vivimos en un país maravilloso, pero dirigido por una clase política de MIERDA.

Y dejo un enlace que abunda en uno de los aspectos que he comentado...

A key recession indicator just did something that hasn't happened in 12 years

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (22 Mar 2019)

Buenos días Fernando, “page not found”


----------



## angel220 (22 Mar 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Buenos días Fernando, “page not found”



FranMen en la fotografía nº 2 de la derecha dela pag que te envía el link


----------



## angel220 (22 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Solo aparece una foto de un tio haciendo un facepalm



prueba a qui
en el texto de fotografía 2


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2019)

Ya lo tenéis arreglado...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2019)

Obi dijo:


> Al final, el dinero siempre llega a la economía real. Hay avaros que acumulan y no gastan, pero la mayoría de la gente quiere el dinero para poder comprar y disfrutar de cosas: un smartphone de última generación, un coche nuevo, una casa… Tarde o temprano, el dinero que están creando los Bancos Centrales acabará llegando al mercado y esto hará que suban los precios y se devalúe el valor del dinero fiat.



Si por economía real entiendes autocartera de accionarial de grandes multinacionales, que inflan el precio de los valores estrella de los índices internacionales, efectivamente, el dinero llega a la economía "real"

Si afirmas que ese dinero llega al bolsillo del ciudadano de a pie...ahí tengo mis dudas.

Por ejemplo vía transferencias estatales sí...un incremento de las pensiones, de los sueldos funcionariales, obra pública...por esta parte el dinero sí llega, y el porcentaje de deuda pública destinada a este menester, llega a manos de ese público concreto...lo que sucede, como tu bien dices es que se gasta en multinacionales, (coches, smartphones...) y ese dinero sale en gran medida del circuito nacional, pues las multinacionales se establecen fuera de nuestras fronteras, con lo que ese dinero creado en la unión europea, deriva hacia Asia en gran medida, y no regresa.

Así que ese dinero que hoy se crea aquí, creo que desplaza gran parte de la riqueza hacia otros destinos.

En cuanto a lo comentado por FranMen y la desigualdad...pues es lógico, esto seguirá sucediendo y agudizándose, y parte d ela lógica la explica la propia deuda personal y familiar, amén de la deuda empresarial.

Ejemplo:

Una familia tipo de cuatro componentes, ingresa al año 18.000€ de rentas salariales, de ahí, paga o bien hipoteca o alquiler de 6000€ año, gastos de vehículo hipoteca, combustible, impuestos...4000€, hogar (luz, teleco, alimentación, vestuario...) 5500€... y añadamos gastos extraordinarios como averías, médicos extraordinarios, ocio... 3000€ … al sumar nos queda 18.500€ y estoy ajustando gastos a lo normalito tirando a la baja par a una familia de tipo medio con un miembro trabajando por 1500€/mes y sin hijos estudiando fuera o similares.

Esto es lo que hay ahí fuera en un gran porcentaje, familias con ingresos recurrentes de más de 2000€/mes hay pocas, y cada vez habrá menos.

El gran problema es la deuda familiar derivado sobre todo por la vivienda y sus gastos derivados, ya que si de la ecuación anterior quitamos por ejemplo ese gasto, el desahorro de 500€ año pasa a ser un ahorro de 5.500€/año.

Ahora pensad en esa misma familia con todos sus miembros sin ingresos en una mala racha que dure 6 meses por ejemplo...¿Qué pasaría?

Pues eso está pasando ahí fuera...y la precariedad empieza por la renuncia a cosas imprescindibles como una vivienda digna o una alimentación digna... si perdemos eso, quizá después de todo sería mejor regresar al punto de partida y afinarnos de nuevo en cuevas matando mamuts o ballenas.

En cuanto a las soluciones electorales...poco o nada... en cuanto a electoralismos populistas... lo que queráis y mucho más.

Necesitamos una revolución social, y no hablo de violencia...dudo que sea necesaria, pero si una exigencia general de que las cosas así no funcionan y si seguimos haciendo lo mismo indefinidas veces esperando un resultado diferente, la vida se nos pasará...y esa desigualdad que mencionamos será la tónica de futuras generaciones.

Buen viernes.


----------



## fff (22 Mar 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si pudiera contaros todo lo que se..........



Cuenta cuenta...


----------



## Muttley (22 Mar 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues eso está pasando ahí fuera...y la precariedad empieza por la renuncia a cosas imprescindibles como una vivienda digna o una alimentación digna... si perdemos eso, quizá después de todo sería mejor regresar al punto de partida y afinarnos de nuevo en cuevas matando mamuts o ballenas.
> 
> En cuanto a las soluciones electorales...poco o nada... en cuanto a electoralismos populistas... lo que queráis y mucho más.
> 
> ...



Más que una revolución social, es una revolución sistémica más allá de las personas. Y no está en nuestras manos.
Los hombres siempre han sido hombres y se moverán como tales.
En este sistema está casi todo inventado desde Diocleciano. 
A mi la historia de Roma me fascina. Explica el germen de lo que vemos todos los días.
El pan, el circo, los dos bandos: "populares" y los "optimates", los revolucionarios, la banca, la abogacía, las leyes, la familia, la guerra, las ambiciones, la locura, el auge y la caida, los populistas, el vicio y la auto indulgencia. Todo inventado y las generaciones dese hace dos mil años caminan entre claroscuros dentro de la misma rueda. Ahora estamos entrando en zona de oscuridad y autoindulgencia. De la piel fina y el abrigo cálido de las chucherías etéreas . Si no hay análisis ni síntesis ¿como va a haber retórica?
Es curioso que los que somos más conscientes, los que nos preocupamos más por el sistema, los que vemos "más allá" de lo que pasa en la tele o en las noticias oficiales, somos seguramente aquellos a los que menos nos interesa que cambie.


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2019)

Hola a todos.

Un articulo fantástico sobre el oro y el desarrollo de la futura crisis.

Gold - Preparing For The Next Move

Os sigo leyendo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# antorob: Muy bueno el artículo de Tyler Durden y en su línea... Es un trabajo que merece una "reflexión" y bastante profunda, sobre todo para saber dónde estamos desde una perspectiva de la Historia económica y los posibles escenarios a los que nos podemos dirigir... Y que lo más probable es que vayan a ser MALOS, puesto que NO se atisba el menor interés en "reconducir" la actual situación... Es más, la impresión general que nos queda -al menos para mí- es que la "patada adelante" va a ser la que siga imperando en la política monetaria.

En el fondo, como comentaba Muttley, este mundo es muy parecido en lo ESENCIAL a lo vivido a lo largo de la existencia del Imperio Romano y estamos tendiendo al mismo desenlace que puso fin al mismo. Lo único que nos falta saber en esta hipotética "ecuación" es cuándo nos daremos cuenta de que esto se "acaba"...

Por cierto, y antes de finalizar, me he fijado en lo comentado por Durden en relación a una probable desaparición del efectivo y es que ayer mismo leía algo parecido escrito por Armstrong. Bien, éste en ese escenario le daba mucha importancia a la utilización que tendría la Plata... Y me permito recordar que éste MP ha sido utilizado como el dinero más común a lo largo de la Historia, por lo tanto tiene toda su LÓGICA.

Saludos.


----------



## Obi (22 Mar 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> No se si te das cuenta, pero cada vez más vivimos un mundo dual. Por un lado los ricos, grandes empresas que están recibiendo la mayor parte del flujo monetario. En su mundo los precios se están disparando en productos cada vez más selectos, coches de lujo, mansiones, arte, joyas, fiestas...
> Por otra parte la población general con la espita casi cerrada dónde apenas hay inflación a costa de productos cada vez peores. En concreto la alimentación, cada vez con más frecuencia me tengo que volver del supermercado sin cada vez menos productos. Lo único que se venden son las marcas blancas sin importar calidad. Con los medicamentos igual. Con lo demás por catálogo o por internet para encontrarlo.
> Cada vez hay más tierra de nadie entre ricos y pobres. Son dos mundos paralelos.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Esto es la prueba de que, contrariamente a lo que dicen algunos, el dinero que crean los Bancos Centrales no se queda “arrinconado” en el sistema bancario sino que siempre acaba llegando al mercado y provocando subidas de precios. Los primeros que reciben ese dinero se van enriqueciendo, mientras que la gente que tenía unos pequeños ahorros se va empobreciendo debido a la inflación.


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2019)

Y ahora otro articulo de zero-hedge. La curva de rentabilidad 3 meses-10 años se ha invertido. Tenemos 311 días antes de que comience la recesión. Y este es un indicador que no falla.

Yield Curve Inverts For The First Time Since 2007: Recession Countdown Begins

Veremos que inventan esta vez.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2019)

Y la siguiente, que el dia viene movidito, puede pasar desapercibida ahora, pero quizás sea indicativa de preparativos no tan amistosos.

Marines Seize Pacific Island As Training For War With China

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (22 Mar 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Un articulo fantástico sobre el oro y el desarrollo de la futura crisis.
> 
> ...



Artículo de Alasdair Macleod, un tipo con unos análisis políticos y económicos de un nivel 10.

El artículo me ha encantado, más o menos viene a decir que vamos a morir cienes de veces, pero argumentado en razones y explicando como será el proceso.

Cree que las monedas fiat van a ser barridas del mapa. Me encanta su visión, y la espero ferviente e ilusionadamente


----------



## Pablo Villa (22 Mar 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Un articulo fantástico sobre el oro y el desarrollo de la futura crisis.
> 
> ...



En algunas de estas fases ya estamos de lleno y en las otras ya tenemos un pie dentro.

*This leads towards a different progression of notable developments compared with 1929-32. An approximate sequence of how these might evolve is described as follows:*


> 1. Evidence of a looming recession becomes increasingly apparent. Central banks respond in their time-honoured way, by easing monetary policy and replacing stalling credit creation with extra base money. Government bond prices rise as they are seen to be the least risky investment in an uncertain economic outlook, and equities rally after an initial sell-off. At the same time, lending bankers observe increasing risk in commercial lending and respond by quietly withdrawing loan facilities from all but the largest manufacturers of goods and producers of services. This appears to approximate to the current situation.





> 2. With unsold inventory increasing, industrial production is reduced, and rising numbers of workers are laid off. Analysts revise their forecasts for corporate profits downwards, and the number of corporate failures increases. Bond dealers adjust their expectations of government borrowing, and quantitative easing is reintroduced by central banks to ensure government bonds can be issued at suppressed interest rates. At this stage, investors face a worrying combination of falling equity prices reflecting a deteriorating economic outlook, combined with unexpected monetary inflation in the form of QE.





> 3. Foreigners liquidate US investments in order to sell dollars (the reserve currency – this appears to have started early) and repatriate funds to support their base operations. Bond dealers facing a glut of government bond issues expect bond yields to continue to rise. Stock markets slide, and with it is a growing realisation that the recession is turning into a wealth-destroying slump.





> 4. As the markets’ demands for increased time-preference undermine all debtors’ finances, investors increasingly avoid bonds and equities, abandoning hope of any recovery in financial asset prices. Hedging into gold mines and gold ETFs gathers pace, and the purchasing power of gold continues to rise measured against both fiat currencies and against the commodity and energy complex.





> 5. Having fallen behind the time-preference demanded by markets, central banks are reluctantly forced to raise overnight interest rates to protect the currency and bring price inflation under control. They have no choice, but this is seen as capitulation by investors. Residential mortgage costs increase sharply, driving consumers into negative equity as property prices suffer from forced selling. In countries where the home has become the middle class’s principal asset, the effect on consumer spending is devastating. Governments end up bailing-out or bailing-in lenders while trying to moderate mortgage interest costs.





> 6. By now, the gold price measured in unbacked currency is beginning to discount a continuing acceleration in monetary inflation. The gold price will be at multiples of current levels in all currencies, including the dollar.





> 7. The sense of crisis escalates and mounting bad debts at the banks raise the prospect of a systemic banking crisis. Despite depositor protection schemes, depositors begin to take steps to reduce their bank balances. With the facility to encash bank deposits being strictly limited, alternatives to deposits in insolvent banks will be in high demand. These will be gold, silver and other perceived stores of value. Cryptocurrencies could come into their own as an escape route from holding deposits in the banking system.





> 8. Those who attempt to escape systemic risk by exchanging bank balances for alternatives are simply passing bank deposits to the vendors. This is fine, so long as vendors are happy to accept the systemic risk. If not, then prices of alternative stores of value must rise to compensate. A classic flight out of money into anything else develops and is made more urgent by the lack of a cash alternative.





> 9. The currency rapidly loses purchasing power, and it will be moving into its end-of-life. Government bonds will have lost nearly all their value, measured in gold, and governments will still be accelerating inflationary financing, because bond financing without the central bank buying them will not be possible.


----------



## timi (23 Mar 2019)

Buenos días
dejo este articulo de Fernando Martínez
La mejor inversión del siglo
es interesante , pero lo enlazo a razón de los últimos comentarios de donde comprar ,, en los comentarios del articulo , Fernando deja este comentario
""Efectivamente lo ideal es hacer compras a lo grande. Para comprar pequeñas cosas sale mejor comprar objetos de plata que siempre se podrán fundir en un futuro, o granalla al por menor. Respecto al Andorrano, yo he sido su cliente pero van a tener un problema con hacienda porque ellos venden sin iva y harán una inspección a todos los clientes que han vendido, porque es ilegal lo que está haciendo el Andorrano al decir que vende plata de segunda mano y que por eso va sin IVA, pero realmente es plata de primera y se está pasando la ley por el forro, esto ya es conocido y pronto habrá muchos sustos a todos los clientes, yo incluido, porque nos obligarán a pagar el IVA o se lo obligarán a pagar a él. El asunto ya está en los tribunales, así que ojo con el Andorrano. De todos modos, lo mejor es comprar monedas o lingotes de segunda mano, a gente que la está vendiendo y quiere un poco más que lo que le dan. Efectivamente tiene costes adicionales de transporte normalmente si no vives en una ciudad grande. Aun así, si no quieres complicarte con el físico, prueba el papel.""

El comentario esta sacado de contexto , lo digo por lo de comprar a lo grande ,, esto es lo que recomienda el al final del articulo , lo mismo que se recomienda por aquí

""Toma el artículo en serio. Estás a tiempo de estar dentro, y tienes tiempo de sobra como para prepararte bien y acumular tranquilamente a tu gusto, así como para comparar precios y formarte mejor en temas de metales preciosos. La oportunidad sigue abierta, trata de no perdértela porque puedes arrepentirte el resto de tu vida. Y por supuesto, no inviertas dinero que necesites para vivir. Es absurdo comprar plata para tener que revenderla por necesidad. Si la revendes que sea para acumular más, y no por absoluta necesidad. La especulación en metales puede requerir mucho tiempo y si tienes ya cierta edad puede que la disfruten tus hijos o nietos. Enseña y educa a tus seres queridos respecto al dinero, porque es lo más valioso que puedes dejarles en herencia, una buena educación financiera. ""

Yo no he comprado nunca al Andorrano , pero lo dejo para quien le pueda interesar
saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Obi: Aquí, en este hilo, ya demostré hace pocos días que la M3 está bastante caída, así que el dinero "creado" por los Bancos Centrales NO está llegando al mundo REAL y se está moviendo en torno a los activos burbujeados.

Y la gente más "rica" a la que te refieres lo es precisamente por todo ese entramado que une las finanzas "etéreas", las empresariales -muchas de ellas "abstractas"-, los bienes raíces sobrecalentados en determinados lugares y porque ya tenían "pasta gansa"... Es el clásico efecto de "Bola de nieve".

Por el contrario, ese mismo efecto de "Bola de nieve" se mantiene entre las clases sociales cada vez más desfavorecidas, pero evidentemente inflacionando sus "dineros".

Insisto en que mirando la evolución de la M3 desde los años 1990 hasta ahora... NO hay discusión posible. Es más, se puede comprobar que las Qes y demás mandangas NO han ido a la Economía REAL y SÍ a la especulativa.

# paraisofiscal: Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. De hecho, lo he leído por encima por cuanto ya me decía lo que estamos hartos de comentar por aquí. Eso SÍ, este señor ha cometido errores de bulto, por ejemplo en la Minería dedicada a la Plata NPI... Luego, sobre esa tienda que sabéis NO recomiendo. pero por cosas personales mías, en su lista de precios la Plata lleva el IVA incorporado. Desconozco si esto lo desglosan en la factura y si en el pasado y el presente hicieron "trampas"... aunque bien tontos serían los que aceptaron pagar el IVA sin factura, vamos si es que los hubo. En cualquier caso, a mí este tema NO me va a afectar y eso que hace años compré ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (23 Mar 2019)

timi dijo:


> Buenos días
> dejo este articulo de Fernando Martínez
> La mejor inversión del siglo
> es interesante , pero lo enlazo a razón de los últimos comentarios de donde comprar ,, en los comentarios del articulo , Fernando deja este comentario
> ...



Sin ser defensor del diablo de donde narices se saca esa información del Andorrano? Los precios son IVA incluido (plata), exento (oro) y esta bien especificado. Si hace tratos en negro (que ni lo se ni me importa) factura no emitida factura sin iva eso esta claro


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2019)

Y sigo en mis "trece"... Os enlazo lo mismo de ayer, pero que hoy reproduce "El Confidencial"... Igual se suelen pasar por aquí y tampoco sería "extraño"...

Wall Street ya apuesta por la recesión: la profecía del bono se activa 12 años después

Saludos.


----------



## timi (23 Mar 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Sin ser defensor del diablo de donde narices se saca esa información del Andorrano? Los precios son IVA incluido (plata), exento (oro) y esta bien especificado. Si hace tratos en negro (que ni lo se ni me importa) factura no emitida factura sin iva eso esta claro



Entiendo según lo que comenta que es con plata de " segunda mano " , otra cosa es que es plata se segunda mano. Podrían ser monedas de años anteriores al actual compradas a particulares y revendidas. Yo tampoco lo se , pero lo que mas me ha llamado la atención es que puedan investigar a los clientes por esto , que si es el caso , tendrás una factura de plata sin iva, sino no te pueden identificar.
o eso o se lo inventa todo para dañar al Andorrano.
Los que han comprado al Andorrano , sabrán si tienen facturas de compras de plata sin iva o con iva.
saludos


----------



## kikepm (23 Mar 2019)

timi dijo:


> Entiendo según lo que comenta que es con plata de " segunda mano " , otra cosa es que es plata se segunda mano. Podrían ser monedas de años anteriores al actual compradas a particulares y revendidas. Yo tampoco lo se , pero lo que mas me ha llamado la atención es que puedan investigar a los clientes por esto , que si es el caso , tendrás una factura de plata sin iva, sino no te pueden identificar.
> o eso o se lo inventa todo para dañar al Andorrano.
> Los que han comprado al Andorrano , sabrán si tienen facturas de compras de plata sin iva o con iva.
> saludos



A ver si lo entiendo.

¿El pago del IVA es algo que debe realizar el consumidor acaso? Más bien creo que no, la compra final se realizará con IVA y el estado "encarga" al empresario a liquidar el impuesto e ingresarlo en la C.C. de la hacienda del estado.

Entonces,

Si una factura emitida no desglosa el IVA, cuando en la web y en el precio si se reflejan precios con IVA, ¿es ello razón alguna para que los perros recaudadores del sistema decidan poner sus manos mugrientas en los compradores?

A mi entender NO.

Pero vamos, estando la cosa como está, que vengan a tocarnos más los cojones estos HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: NO me creo para NADA lo de la "envidia" a esa tienda, puesto que competencia poca tiene en España. Quizás, ahora en el Oro la tiene con la sede de Degussa en Madrid. Esa tienda tiene muchos seguidores en este foro, pero van a menos... La gente ha encontrado otras tiendas más baratas y con igual o mejor servicio en otros países como es el caso de Alemania.

Mira, paraisofiscal, yo le he enviado algunos clientes, especialmente uno muy relevante el pasado año, pero porque NO querían comprar en el extranjero y, obviamente, porque les importaba bien poco que Hacienda fuera conocedora de las compras efectuadas. Eso no quita para que yo NO vuelva a comprar ahí por una mala experiencia personal y, por lo tanto, si me preguntan NO la recomendaré, fuera de que concurran unas determinadas circunstancias.

Eso es como en todo, paraisofiscal, a uno le puede gustar más el Mercadona, el Lidl o el Alcampo, etc. a la hora de efectuar la compra de los alimentos en una gran superficie.

Y respecto al artículo de marras, ya he comentado que tiene evidentes lagunas... Una lástima, porque de haberselo currado mejor le podría haber salido un buen artículo. Ahora bien, para NADA es un conocedor del mundo de los MPs y, especialmente, de la Plata.

# kikepm: A Hacienda lo que menos le importa es tocar los Cojones, así que espera un futuro todavía más confiscador y ya se está viendo. Yo SIEMPRE lo he tenido muy claro en relación a ella y declaro TODO, hasta la "coma", para NO tener problemas. Luego les puedes ganar conflictos, pero resulta "amargante" el periplo que hay que hacer y tengo claro que el día de mañana, si me apetece, me voy a vivir al extranjero y Santas Pascuas...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (23 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # kikepm: A Hacienda lo que menos le importa es tocar los Cojones, así que espera un futuro todavía más confiscador y ya se está viendo. Yo SIEMPRE lo he tenido muy claro en relación a ella y declaro TODO, hasta la "coma", para NO tener problemas. Luego les puedes ganar conflictos, pero resulta "amargante" el periplo que hay que hacer y tengo claro que el día de mañana, si me apetece, me voy a vivir al extranjero y Santas Pascuas...
> 
> Saludos.



Para mi no son más que despojos, ladrones que campan a sus anchas dentro del sistema, y como tales los trato, aquí y en cualquier medio.

El robo y la confiscación las doy por descontadas, y de ser necesario llegaré a hacer lo que tenga que hacer. No planeo estar permanentemente bajo la legislación corrupta y ladrona de España.


----------



## Beto (23 Mar 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Hola a todos! En las últimas décadas hemos visto como se van vaciando las zonas rurales, los pueblos pequeños se quedan sin gente, la cual prefiere vivir en las grandes urbes. Sin embargo en un eescenario como el que pintais (tanto de guerra como de maxmaxismo) hay muchísimas más posibilidades de sobrevivir, e incluso prosperar, en un pueblito que en una ciudad.
> 
> Comida: no es complicado tener un huerto y unos frutales, gallinas, un par de cabras y engordar un cerdo.
> Energía: para cocinar y calentar la casa utilizar leña.
> ...



ese es un tema que hace un tiempo me ronda mucho la cabeza....cada vez veo las ciudades peores para vivir... mala gente, insalubridad, zombis totales.... Es curioso porque parece que a todo el mundo le parece bien que te vayas a la gran urbe....donde quizas haya mas trabajo pero te gastaras el sueldo en pagar el alquiler....


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo una más que interesante entrevista que Jim Cook le efectuó a Ted Butler, y donde éste se explaya a base de bien sobre la manipulación que JP Morgan está efectuando en el mercado de la Plata... Una "señal" más que BUENA para posicionarse en el FÍSICO sin ningún plazo, es decir con Paciencia...

- On The Hot Seat | SilverSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2019)

Y los usanos que no se cansan de darle a la manivela:
El déficit presupuestario de EE.UU. alcanza una suma mensual récord de casi 234.000 millones


----------



## timi (23 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo una más que interesante entrevista que Jim Cook le efectuó a Ted Butler, y donde éste se explaya a base de bien sobre la manipulación que JP Morgan está efectuando en el mercado de la Plata... Una "señal" más que BUENA para posicionarse en el FÍSICO sin ningún plazo, es decir con Paciencia...
> 
> - On The Hot Seat | SilverSeek.com
> 
> Saludos.



800 millones de onzas ,,, acumuladas en los últimos 10 años ,,, nadie hace esto si no tiene un plan y ese plan pasara por encima de las vidas de millones de personas ,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2019)

Hola, timi: Desde cuando al Dinero le han importado las personas... SIEMPRE ha sido TODO lo contrario. La mejor prueba de ello la tienes en que el Dinero de hoy es el más PESTILENTE de la Historia, porque entre otras cosas NO tiene un origen "natural" y, por lo tanto, "lógico"...

De todas formas, te diré que me tiene intrigado el MOTIVO por el cual JP Morgan está ATESORANDO esa cantidad bárbara de Plata. Tengo alguna "intuición" al respecto, perooooo...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2019)

La Teoría Monetaria Moderna ante el populismo en Europa: ¿herramienta válida o puro vudú? - elEconomista.es

Más madera. Si al final no va hacer falta trabajar, sólo poner el cazo!


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2019)

Ja,ja,ja... FranMen, ¿Sabías que los romanos durante el Imperio llegaron a "gozar" de unos 200 días festivos anuales?

Ya os he dicho en muchas ocasiones que la Historia es "repetitiva"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# casaytierras: Vamos a ver, esto de la TMM tiene muy pocas posibilidades de implementarse, a fin de cuentas NO deja de ser la misma "patada adelante", pero con otro "formato"... En el fondo es lo MISMO que están haciendo los Bancos Centrales o ¿para tí qué es la impresión de dinero creado de la NADA y "respaldado" por la misma?

Mira, casaytierra, aprendí y sigo aprendiendo la Economía de forma autodidacta, entre otras cosas porque soy más de Letras, pero está comprobado que lo que se enseña en las facultades ya NO sirve más que para tirar de la "rueda" que conviene a quienes dictan el rumbo de la Economía mundial. Eso y para obtener un trabajo más o menos "digno", aunque al final pocos ejercen como tales.

Bien, dicho esto, ¿qué salidas ves factibles y REALIZABLES a la actual situación? Pues, NO las hay... A Occidente NO le queda más remedio que hacer lo que hizo el Imperio Romano, es decir promover las obras en infraestructuras públicas para seguir tirando... Lo mismo que fue uno de los ejes fundamentales en la campaña electoral de Trump en los EE.UU. y que seguirán otros Gobiernos "populistas"... Lo del "color" será lo de menos y ya lo veréis... Y os dejo un buen ejemplo de lo que comento...

España resiste el frenazo de Europa pero un tercio del crecimiento es gasto público

Y ¡Ojo! casaytierras, porque "soluciones" las hay: un nuevo Sistema monetario mundial acompañado de un RESET de la Deuda mundial... ¿Se lo plantean? NI DE COÑA... Antes preferirán que el mundo se vaya a la MIERDA...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Mar 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Un articulo fantástico sobre el oro y el desarrollo de la futura crisis.
> 
> ...



Excelente artículo, hay que tomarse su tiempo para leerlo, pero vale la pena


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Mar 2019)

Si que este hilo avanza muy rápido, demasiada información para digerir en una mañana, encima es oro puro (nunca mejor dicho), muy buen nivel, tanto, que me deja descolocado sin poder aportar nada.
En mi entorno estoy notando como poco poco se está degradando la economía, normalmente los enchufes siempre tenían cabida en mi área, pero ahora me entero de casos que ni siquiera hay para ellos, sólo algunos pocos consiguen el enchufe, parece ser que entre ellos mismos hay peleas para enchufar a los suyos; lo peor es que los pocos que entran no suman nada, sólo incrementan el gasto y a veces suelen ser una pesada carga.
Aunque parece que la cosa sigue bien (es decir, igual) veo ciertos detalles que no me dejan indiferente, por ejemplo el tema del agua, el papel higiénico y papel para el comedor, no son pocas las veces que nos quedamos sin ellos, la limpieza en el área de trabajo es cada vez más escasa; creo que están buscando recortar en lo que pueden.
Me temo que cuando no puedan recortar más, seguirá el personal.
Eso de los recortes lo estamos aplicando todos, en mi entorno estamos buscando donde obtenemos servicios más baratos.
No son pocas las conversaciones de sitios donde comprar más barato, ahorrarse un pico en algún pago, en cuanto se abre lo de la declaración, los que creen que les sale a devolver, el primer día ya la están haciendo; las vacaciones justitas y con la extra.
En mi caso, el año pasado hice ajustes con los seguros, entre pitos y flautas me estoy ahorrando casi mil euros de éstos (analizando prioridades, ventajas y dejando ciertas prestaciones).
Ahora estoy con lo de las comunicaciones (movil, teléfono, internet) he pedido que me llamen para ver que me pueden ofrecer y en menos de 1 minuto lo han hecho, me han dado unas ofertas que al parecer son bastante buenas (pagando mucho menos de lo que pago ahora), he pedido que me las envíen por escrito y que me llamaran en unas horas para pensármelo; el comercial me comentó que ningún problema pero si me llamaban más comerciales no les diera ningún dato mío y que les dijera que ya había hablado con otro comercial.
Lo que me comentó me dejó un poco descolocado, pero en fin; al poco de haber hablado, me llaman otra vez para lo mismo, les dije lo que me comentó el otro comercial, colgaron sin más. El tema es que las siguientes 2 horas estuvieron llamando diferentes comerciales para lo mismo (al menos cada 10 min.); yo ya estaba hasta las narices, les explicaba a todos lo mismo, incluso les pedía que anotaran mi número para que ya no me llamasen más para este tema.
Me recordó a esos vendedores de puerta fría de empresillas de tres al cuarto o de vendedores de humo que te quieren vender productos por teléfono como sea (a saber de donde obtuvieron mis datos). Esa insistencia en empresas de comunicaciones grandes y relativamente serias, no me ha dejado indiferente, creo que los vendedores van a degüello entre ellos, lo cual indica que la cosa no va muy bien.
A todo esto, eso de buscar pagar menos (la mayoría por necesidad) y cada vez las empresas viendose obligadas a bajar precios, tiene que tener alguna consecuencia, a mi me parece que a final de cuentas lo que pierden siempre son los mismos: nosotros.
Es decir, mayoritariamente en el sector de servicios el coste del personal es el más alto, si quieres ajustar precios, tienes que reducir el coste laboral, como es prácticamente imposible reducir los costes fiscales (que creo son abusivos), reducen personal, salarios, jornadas legales (más no las efectivas), quitan prestaciones (dietas, km, pulses, etc.), aumentan objetivos (si no vendes 150 cuando antes vendías 100, calle) y así hasta que se reduce tanto el salario que ya no se puede consumir y buscas como pagar menos por las cosas (pescadilla que se muerde la cola)
Todo esto mientras un gran porcentaje de gorrones reciben paguitas o tienen ingresos sin aportar nada.
Saludos y que tengáis un buen día.


----------



## Pablo Villa (24 Mar 2019)

X22 Report w/ Jim Willie: The Gold Trade Note has been Introduced


----------



## kikepm (24 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bien, dicho esto, ¿qué salidas ves factibles y REALIZABLES a la actual situación? Pues, NO las hay... A Occidente NO le queda más remedio que hacer lo que hizo el Imperio Romano, es decir promover las obras en infraestructuras públicas para seguir tirando...
> 
> Y ¡Ojo! casaytierras, porque "soluciones" las hay: un nuevo Sistema monetario mundial acompañado de un RESET de la Deuda mundial... ¿Se lo plantean? NI DE COÑA... Antes preferirán que el mundo se vaya a la MIERDA.



Hombre Fernando. Más que no haber soluciones REALIZABLES, lo que no hay es soluciones que dejen a los de siempre en el lugar en el que están ahora, es decir, aposentados en el robo financiero a las familias de trabajadores y pequeños comerciantes.

Igual que se manipulan los tipos de interés al 0%, se inflacta la moneda y se monetiza la deuda del estado (y ahora hasta la de las megacorporaciones, que puta vergüenza), se puede recorrer el camino inverso. El punto sería determinar a priori a que nivel de M1/M2 se desea llegar, y a que velocidad. Es decir, la velocidad en que se decidiera contraer la masa monetaria, para lo cual no habría más que "revender" los títulos de deuda que tan alegremente se han comprado antes. Esto reduciría la cantidad de dinero en manos de la banca financiera y el estado, y automáticamente subiría los tipos de interés a un nivel más razonable, que tuviera en cuenta los deseos y capacidades de ahorro REAL frente a los de inversión.

La consecuencia de todo esto sería que TODA ACTIVIDAD DE BURBUJA reduciría su precio medido en EUROS. Es decir: bolsa, inmobiliaria, bonos, y demás se verían deflactados en términos relativos al del resto de bienes y servicios, es decir, a los del resto de la economía REAL, que verían deflactados en mucho menor medida.

PEro claro, todo esto supondría un incremento de la capacidad de compra REAL de los salarios, pérdidas contables de todos los LADRONES relacionados con el sistema financiero y la banca, y con mucha probabilidad un reajuste BRUTAL de la capacidad de gasto del estado.

La economía volvería a su ser, las actividades burbujeadas DESAPARECERÍAN o se mantendrían a un nivel controlable, lo que en el medio plazo haría volver la producción sobre la base de la demanda REAL DE BIENES Y SERVICIOS.

En definitiva, más riqueza para la sociedad y menos para los corruptos y ladrones que gobiernan y de todos aquellos que les asisten.


REALIZABLE ES, otra cosa es que las consecuencias de esto, el COLAPSO DEL PARASITISMO, en un estado ANTIDEMOCRÄTICO y donde se valora más la MENTIRA, LA CORRUPCIÓN, EL SAQUEO INMISERICORDE DE LOS PEQUEÑOS EMPRESARIOS Y DE LOS TRABAJADORES, vaya siquiera a plantearse.


Ahora entederás porque estoy deseando el COLAPSO DEL DINERO FIAT con toda la ilusión del mundo, que llevaría este programa a su realización A PESAR DE LAS ÉLITES E HIJOS DE PUTA QUE NOS GOBIERNAN.


----------



## kikepm (24 Mar 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Todo esto mientras un gran porcentaje de gorrones reciben paguitas o tienen ingresos sin aportar nada.



Exactamente lo que veo en mi trabajo. Una fracción de improductivos y vendedores de humo a los que los trabajadores DE VERDAD debemos desviar parte del ingreso generado.

Toda esta mierda va a reventar algún día.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2019)

Hola, Refinanciado y kikepm: Si en el fondo, casi todos los que andamos por aquí pensamos lo mismo... Podríamos decir que realmente somos el antiSistema por excelencia. Lo que sucede es que somos una mínima expresión de la población, y aunque muchos de nosotros lo haríamos mejor que muchos políticos, tampoco nos votarían... A mí, en su momento, me sedujo más el "Patrón Trabajo" que el "Patrón Oro", y está claro que lo comento a nivel anecdótico porque el primero NO pasó de ser una "teoría" que además tuvo un mal planteamiento ideológico, pero como "idea" NO estaba mal.

¿Que quiero decir con esto? Pues, que el trabajo debería dignificar a las personas y a la Sociedad en la que conviven. Eso nos llevaría a una Sociedad MÁS JUSTA, donde medradores, parásitos y demás FAUNA IMPRODUCTIVA tendrían poco espacio, por no decir que ninguno... Ahí SÍ que me saldría la vena "extremista" que llevo encima.

Refinanciado, el ahorro de costes lo observo también en mi empresa y, realmente, NO se ahorran dinero, porque el papel del WC, por dar un ejemplo, se gasta el doble y como eso muchas más cosas. Por ejemplo, últimamente implementé en la empresa un mejor control del gasto de la luz nocturna, pero a la mínima los empleados pasan... como si ello no les fuera afectar en el futuro. En fin, a mí cada vez me la "pela" más por cuanto me queda muy poco para jubilarme. Ellos ya veremos...

Y, realmente, debo felicitar a las distintas aportaciones que hacéis al hilo. El nivel que estoy observando es bastante alto.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (24 Mar 2019)

hola solo preguntar nesara/gesara , iluminati/dragon blanco , conspiración o fantasía. Yo tengo mi punto de vista pero cuanta mas información leo, mas perdido me encuentro, intento leerlo de forma objetiva y hay es donde me pierdo al reflexionar, sin llegar a una conclusión correcta desde mi punto de vista.


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Para mi no son más que despojos, ladrones que campan a sus anchas dentro del sistema, y como tales los trato, aquí y en cualquier medio.
> 
> El robo y la confiscación las doy por descontadas, y de ser necesario llegaré a hacer lo que tenga que hacer. No planeo estar permanentemente bajo la legislación corrupta y ladrona de España.



Hay al menos dos maneras de cambiar las cosas cuando estas están mal.

La primera, es mediante el cambio de legislación...cuando una ley es abusiva, obsoleta, discriminatoria... la cordura política y la presión social, terminan por llevar las aguas a su cauce.

La segunda manera, es una que siempre suele terminar mal para el más desprotegido económicamente, y se llama conflicto armado...guerra simple y llanamente.

De chaval, nunca entendía como una nación podía llegar a la sangre sin antes intentar cambiar las cosas con diálogo, diplomacia etc. Ahora...años más tarde, empiezo a entender que una de las pocas maneras de liberar al pueblo de algunos tipos de abuso y opresión es la revolución ciudadana.

Un rey jamás cederá su corona al pueblo de su propia mano...un sistema que se sustenta en fagocitar la sangre de su huésped jamás permitirá que ese huésped encuentre una cura para expulsar al parásito.

Lo vemos a diario en países estratégicamente "ricos"...quizá no en divisas, pero sí en recursos, situación, población... países llevados al caos y la desolación por ese egoísmo cancerígeno que prefiere morir matando aun a sabiendas de que sobra y debe morir y desaparecer.

Hoy, lo veo reflejado en las precampañas o campañas o como les quieran llamar, electorales... ¿Qué porvenir nos espera?

La solución no es cambiar al lacayo del rey...ese, ya sea del color que sea, solo orará para mantener a un publico entretenido y embobado con trivialidades cuya única finalidad es agotar el tiempo de todos.

Siempre me viene a la cabeza la toma de la Bastilla...entender como aquellos franceses de la época pasaron de ser simples siervos, a ciudadanos con libertad de decisión sobre su destino inmediato.

Aquí vivimos una dictadura de 40 años y ni dios tenia huevos de toser o escupir a una bandera...ahora, 40 años más tarde todos quieren mear sobre la tumba del dictador...realmente me la pela el dictador y sus huesos...lo que me jode, es que no hacemos las cosas cuando hay que hacerlas, por que faltan huevos, y pretendemos que otros las hagan por nosotros...eso, que otros nos salven el culo...no va a pasar, metéroslo en la cabeza.

Comparto la impotencia de kikepm, esa rabia por ver a diario el expolio social l que nos vemos sometidos simplemente por querer tirar del país, de la familia y de nosotros mismos adelante...a día de hoy, yo por cada 10 euros brutos que gano mediante mi sudor, veo como 6 se me usurpan para ser malgastados en un pozo sin fondo de abusos, y reglas hechas a medida del poder.

El día que se rompa la capacidad de financiación estatal con dinero falso...ese día...lo pasaremos mal, no lo dudéis, pero los que vengan detrás, y sobrevivan esta época, lograrán ser de verdad un poco más libres y no serán sometidos u obligados desde su cuna a comulgar con un sistema que se cae a pedazos si se analiza a fondo.

Buen domingo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2019)

Hola, angel220: Cuando el río suena agua lleva... Es decir, que "algo" puede haber, pero se trata de "escarbar" en aquello que nos pueda interesar y NO tragarse todo lo que tengamos más a mano y cuya "rigurosidad" puede ser más que dudosa.

Yo me dedico al estudio y a la investigación histórica, y lo que te puedo asegurar es que hay que ir con "linterna" para intentar discernir lo que realmente pudo suceder. Te voy a poner un mero ejemplo: lo que nos ha llegado de la 2ª Guerra Mundial es que unos fueron "malísimos" y otros "buenísimos"... perooooo la auténtica REALIDAD fue otra DIFERENTE... Y a continuación voy con el ejemplo y que es muy ignorado -tampoco interesa que se sepa-...

A pesar de la guerra, las patentes alemanas que utilizaban las empresas privadas estadounidenses se seguían pagando a través de Suiza... Y vamos a dar algún nombre: Krupps... Ésta cobraba sus patentes sobre aceros de la Chemical Foundation, Inc., de New York, de la U.S. Steel Corp., Carnegie Illinois, American Steel and Wire y la National Tube... Sorprendido, ¿No?

También puedo ponerte el ejemplo de IG Farben y su filial IG Chemie... ¿Desaparecieron con la derrota alemana? Pues, va a ser que NO, ya que "mutó" internacionalmente como Société Internationale pour Participations Industrielles et Commerciales, S.A. En Suiza esa misma empresa fue conocida como International Industrie und Handelsbeteiligungen AG o Interhandel...

Esto que os he explicado es bastante ignorado por la gente, aunque NO para aquellos que han sabido buscar en fuentes fiables y bien documentadas. Y esto, angel220, es lo que debes aplicarte en esos temas que te interesan, pero sin "obsesionarte"... Hay MUCHA MIERDA alrededor de todo ese tinglado que comentas. Algo sé al respecto, pero realmente es una vía que prefiero permanezca ajena al hilo, aunque la podéis tocar de pasada si así lo deseáis.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Mar 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> hola solo preguntar nesara/gesara , iluminati/dragon blanco , conspiración o fantasía. Yo tengo mi punto de vista pero cuanta mas información leo, mas perdido me encuentro, intento leerlo de forma objetiva y hay es donde me pierdo al reflexionar, sin llegar a una conclusión correcta desde mi punto de vista.



En menudo tema te has metido, creo que esas cosas si que son delicadas (incluso más que lo del tema de este hilo y si me apuras, lo de la economía global).
Yo me quedo con lo que dijo una vez un forero que en paz descanse (creo que tenía que ver con temas inmobiliarios): "con esa gente no hay que meterse".
Hubo aun tiempo en que me metí en esas cuestiones "esotericas" y salí -por decirlo así- "escaldado".
En resumen, no vale la pena, sólo sigue informandote de como va la situación y en base a ello salvate a ti y a los tuyos, pero sobretodo se discreto.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Todos esos conceptos son alimento para el espíritu de categoria 1: "No apto para el consumo humano".
> 
> Forraje para rellenar huecos existenciales y tiempo de aburrimiento.
> 
> En la línea del terraplanismo y las telenovelas.



Yo por decir algo rápido y fácil, mira los vídeos siguientes (muy actuales, por eso los pongo), luego busca las simbologias que hay y verás muchas cosas.
Como mínimo, te darás cuenta que los que "mandan" (los de verdad) tienen creencias fuera de este plano existencial; que sea verdad o mentira no lo sé, pero ahí está, y cada vez va a más.




Tomate tu tiempo para descifrar la simbología, también tienes que "saber" a leer la letra.

Te reto a que busques canciones actuales famosas en donde no haya este tipo de patrones.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Efectivamente, los cambios REALES se producen a través de Revoluciones y los consiguientes regueros de sangre. Me citas la Revolución Francesa y que "algo" obtuvo, de eso NO hay duda posible, pero ha habido otras NO menos relevantes, aunque con suertes dispares. Por ejemplo, a nivel histórico, sin ser propiamente una "Revolución" -aunque lo fue...- me ha llamado siempre la atención la Rebelión protagonizada por Espartaco. Un tipo más íntegro de lo que muchos puedan pensar...

De todas formas, paketazo, ¿tú ves que la juventud actual esté por alzarse contra la INJUSTICIA ACTUAL? Yo siento decirte que NO... tienen lo de los "derechos" en la boca, pero los "arrestos" para llevarlo a cabo NO, así que...

Saludos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2019)

timi dijo:


> 800 millones de onzas ,,, acumuladas en los últimos 10 años ,,, nadie hace esto si no tiene un plan y ese plan pasara por encima de las vidas de millones de personas ,,,



No podemos saber que parte de esas oz son de JPM y que parte de sus clientes. La estructura del COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks report lo impide.
El sensacionalista Ted Butler lleva anos con su blog sensacionalista (de pago) manteniendo "en vilo" a sus clientes. Supongo que tendra mucha rotacion y unos pocos fieles, como este hilo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> JP Morgan está ATESORANDO esa cantidad bárbara de Plata



Como sabes que es de JPM?


----------



## angel220 (24 Mar 2019)

gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios, tomo nota, de todas y cada uno de los comentarios..
Todo aclarado


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2019)

Veo que has cambiado el nick... Bien, sobre el ATESORAMIENTO que está efectuando JP Morgan tengo las mismas fuentes que puedas tener tú. Otra cosa muy distinta es que tú no les des credibilidad y que yo SÍ le conceda un cierto margen. Ello NO implica que me crea el montante total que se le adjudica. Además, tú eres un "especulador" y, con todos los respetos, NO me gusta departir con ellos. 

Y SÍ, Ted Butler goza de preferencias en este hilo, pero por algo será... Es decir, es una cuestión de "gustos". Que a tí NO te convence, pues nada se pasa y punto pelota.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Los Illuminati, los masones, los opusinos, todos se esconden tras ese halo misterioso que existe siempre en los símbolos y mensajes encriptados, numerología, ovnis y demás basura, pero todos van a lo mismo, a por la pasta y a exclavizar al resto (que son menos conscientes de la realidad) robando sus recursos y su tiempo de vida.
> 
> Sus herramientas: Sexo, lujos y presunciones, falsos romanticismos, misticismo, altruismo, etc. Todo eso inoculado en la mente de la plebe mediante la transmisión de non sequiturs en películas, prensa, deportes repletos de gladiadores idolatrados. Y para los que no entran en eso, misterios indescifrables para tener algo en lo que creer en los ratos en que no se está trabajando o consumiendo incitados por videoclips como los enlazados.
> 
> ...



Eso no te lo discuto, son herramientas para controlar, pero; ¿en base a que?, es decir, se les pueden ocurrir infinidad de maneras pero, ¿por qué siempre las mismas?, eso te lo digo no por estos tiempos sino por todo lo que conocemos de la civilización (varios miles de años detrás), ¿hace falta seguir con la misma simbología antigua, por ejemplo la egipcia?, a esto añado la gran cantidad de niñatos que veo con tatuajes de la pirámide masónica, el ojo de horus o la mariposa monarca, -se los hacen sin sin tener npi de lo que significa- yo caigo con los videos y ambientes juveniles actuales, pero si ahora se los están metiendo subconscientemente, ¿qué sentido tiene, si por un buen móvil+ datos lo tienen controlado? ¿por qué quieren que el "populacho" le dé su "energía" a ciertos símbolos? ¿qué relación tiene? 
Si ahonda más, verás que eso es en lo que creen los que nos controlan (o al menos lo intentan), está por todas partes, y di lo dudas busca el sentido del color y el símbolo de podemos, verás que no es casualidad. 
Respecto a las casualidades me remito a lo que dijo alguien, quizás un mindundi:


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Veo que has cambiado el nick... Bien, sobre el ATESORAMIENTO que está efectuando JP Morgan tengo las mismas fuentes que puedas tener tú. Otra cosa muy distinta es que tú no les des credibilidad y que yo SÍ le conceda un cierto margen. Ello NO implica que me crea el montante total que se le adjudica. Además, tú eres un "especulador" y, con todos los respetos, NO me gusta departir con ellos.
> 
> Y SÍ, Ted Butler goza de preferencias en este hilo, pero por algo será... Es decir, es una cuestión de "gustos". Que a tí NO te convence, pues nada se pasa y punto pelota.



Las fuentes pueden ser las mismas, quizas yo tenga alguna mas. Es irrelevante; lo importante es entenderlas. Conociendo la estructura del COMEX, no se puede afirmar que JPM atesore plata. Hay plata en su red de almacenes, no quiere decir que sea suya. Prueba que me equivoco sin irte por los cerros de Ubeda. No hay sitio para muchas intepretaciones: en este caso, si se entiende, solo hay una.

Respecto al nick, supongo que tienes una lista de los que te llevan la contraria con criterio. Este hilo peca, ademas de maniqueo, de pocas alternativas al pensamiento monocorde dictado por tu ferreo control. Cuando tenga tiempo, pienso seguir apuntando que no es correcto, creo que ahi esta el valor anadido. 

El mundo del metal es complejo y es facil caer en convenientes cuentos de hadas.

Soy especulador con skin in the game. Contrariamente que a ti, a mi me interesan sobre todo los especuladores.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Mar 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No podemos saber que parte de esas oz son de JPM y que parte de sus clientes. La estructura del COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks report lo impide.
> El sensacionalista Ted Butler lleva anos con su blog sensacionalista (de pago) manteniendo "en vilo" a sus clientes. Supongo que tendra mucha rotacion y unos pocos fieles, como este hilo.



Ese es el tema, si hay democracia, ¿ por qué no tenemos esa información?, aquí nos tienes intentando descifrar este enredoso puzzle, que tiene narices con tanta información y desinformación


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Mar 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Las fuentes pueden ser las mismas, quizas yo tenga alguna mas. Es irrelevante; lo importante es entenderlas. Conociendo la estructura del COMEX, no se puede afirmar que JPM atesore plata. Hay plata en su red de almacenes, no quiere decir que sea suya. Prueba que me equivoco sin irte por los cerros de Ubeda. No hay sitio para muchas intepretaciones: en este caso, si se entiende, solo hay una.
> 
> Respecto al nick, supongo que tienes una lista de los que te llevan la contraria con criterio. Este hilo peca, ademas de maniqueo, de pocas alternativas al pensamiento monocorde dictado por tu ferreo control. Cuando tenga tiempo, pienso seguir apuntando que no es correcto, creo que ahi esta el valor anadido.
> 
> ...



Respecto al tema que mencionas, donde trabajo había supuestamente todo controlado e informado, hubo una vez que las cosas no iban según lo previsto, lo cual arrojaba unas cuentas muy pero que muy negativas y, de repente; nos salva algo de lo cual no nos tenían informados, ese "detalle" no sólo salvó las cuentas, sino que supuso beneficios, tema que ayudó que la fiesta pueda continuar -y me dio alguna sorpresa agradable-.
P.D. Ese tema tiene que ver con reservas de "algo", lamento no poder decir más.
¿A qué voy con esto? Que son sus informes y se los follan como quieren.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2019)

Hola, Long_Gamma:

- Es posible que las fuentes sean las mismas y que alguno de nosotros tenga alguna más que el otro. Tampoco eso para mí es relevante.

- Si me has leído bien -parece que NO- en otros posts he apostado a tres posibles "opciones" sobre la Plata FÍSICA de JP Morgan. Una de ellas es que sea un mero "intermediario", así que los Cerros de Úbeda te los dejo para tí.

- Yo NO tengo ninguna "lista"... Simplemente, sé leer e identifico fácilmente a muchos que usan varios nicks o que lo cambian. Además, también existe una cierta "deformación profesional" y que me va muy bien en otras áreas...

- A estas alturas de mi vida me la "pela" quien me lleve la contraria, ya sea con criterio o no... aunque, obviamente, prefiero el primero. De todas formas, creo recordar que siempre te he tratado bien, pero bueno cada cual es cada cual y el "espejo" NO suele engañar...

- ¿"Férreo control"? NO creo que sea así, pero te acepto lo del "pulpo"... En cualquier caso, este hilo lleva muchos años y horas dedicadas por mí parte, de manera que te recordaré aquello de que la tierra es de quien la cultiva. Aquí hay mucha gente que escribe y merece un respeto. Tú eres un recién llegado, contando el pasado reciente, por lo tanto eres la menor de mis preocupaciones.

- Por mí puedes escribir lo que te apetezca. Otra cosa es que pierda mi tiempo contigo, lo que NO quita para que puedas aportar al hilo y seguro que tendrás muchos seguidores. Ya te he dicho que sé quién eres...

- Y te reitero que NO me interesan los "especuladores"... Game Over!

¡Ah! sin acritud...

Saludos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Respecto al tema que mencionas, donde trabajo había supuestamente todo controlado e informado, hubo una vez que las cosas no iban según lo previsto, lo cual arrojaba unas cuentas muy pero que muy negativas y, de repente; nos salva algo de lo cual no nos tenían informados, ese "detalle" no sólo salvó las cuentas, sino que supuso beneficios, tema que ayudó que la fiesta pueda continuar -y me dio alguna sorpresa agradable-.
> P.D. Ese tema tiene que ver con reservas de "algo", lamento no poder decir más.
> ¿A qué voy con esto? Que son sus informes y se los follan como quieren.



Hubo un tiempo en el que seguia semanalmente los movimientos en los almacenes del Comex, pensado que podria haber valor anadido para mis estrategias (es lo tiene ser "especulador", te juegas la pasta y agudizas y profundizas a saco). Es opaco por definicion, para proteger a sus integrantes. Son issuers y stoppers al la vez, unos con otros. 

Y estamos hablando del COMEX que por lo menos hay reports de posiciones y quien tiene que. La LBMA no es un exchange regulado, no hay clearinghouse. Es OTC y totalmente opaco, publican los que les sale de los cojones. Y con volumenes *diarios *que son multiplos de la produccion mundial (no es una errata).


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Long_Gamma:
> 
> - Es posible que las fuentes sean las mismas y que alguno de nosotros tenga alguna más que el otro. Tampoco eso para mí es relevante.
> 
> ...



Todo claro
Saludos Fernando


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Mar 2019)

Ambas dos, pues no son mutuamente excluyentes. Es mas, para los articulistas que maman del sistema, son como la hipotesis nula... Porca miseria.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Mar 2019)

* Por que la OPEC va a volver a fallar:


*


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No podemos saber que parte de esas oz son de JPM y que parte de sus clientes. La estructura del COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks report lo impide.
> El sensacionalista Ted Butler lleva anos con su blog sensacionalista (de pago) manteniendo "en vilo" a sus clientes. Supongo que tendra mucha rotacion y unos pocos fieles, como este hilo.



Efectivamente...un banco como en este caso, puede actuar de depositario y por lo tanto no ser propietario del activo.

Saber de quién son las onzas para nosotros, es imposible, sin embargo a veces, no es menester imprescindible saber quién hace qué, en ocasiones lo importante es saber que algo se está haciendo.

Ver un incremento en las reservas de algo, es un dato revelador si se sabe interpretar...yo he sido especulador durante lustros, y si se tercia no desperdicio una oportunidad de rascar algo si lo veo claro, pero tengo que admitir viéndolo desde el otro lado (inversor largoplacista), que las informaciones para el especulador de la "calle", son muy difusas, confusas y difíciles de interpretar.

Por poner un ejemplo similar, yo cuando adquiero una acción americana, lo primero que hago antes de ejecutar, es saber quienes están acumulando, sus institutional ownership, sus insider actions… si veo que un fondo como Vanguard por ejemplo ha incrementado su posición y se ha hecho con el 70% del float de una empresa en pocos meses, me da seguridad...a pesar de que pueda ser una trampa para los largos...pero yo me siento más confortable.

Si veo que alguien acumula y deposita plata en cantidades ingentes en una gran banco, algo me dice que hay un interés por este metal por parte de alguien...¿es muy relevante ese alguien?...pues quizá no, no lo sea... pues lo relevante en este caso creo que es que a un precio determinado un activo se está acumulando.

¿Quiere decir que la plata va a subir como si no hubiera un mañana?... tampoco creo que esto sea así...más bien veo una posibilidad de negocio largoplacista… con tipos cercanos al 0%... renta variable en una escalada alcista que asusta...deuda publica en crecimiento exagerado... ¿por que no un poco de plata...o un mucho?

Es una inversión más vieja que el cagar sentado... entre tanto producto sintético de inversión, el nicho de lo que siempre ha funcionado sigue intacto para quién sepa verlo y acierte el timing … un timing que mal calculado puede dejarte en perdidas latentes toda una generación, pero al menos, algo tienes seguro, y es que no lo perderás todo si no te lo roban...claro está.

En este foro por cierto, creo que hay cabida para toda posición coherente y bien argumentada, y entiendo que Fernando dedica tiempo a aportar, rebatir, y argumentar para todos los lectores... yo en ocasiones "las más" estoy de acuerdo con él, y muchos otros, pero si no lo estoy, o el conmigo, simplemente se comenta y se trata de interactuar para avanzar, aprender, mejorar...ser duro de mollera solo nos sirve para partir nueces con ella.

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Mar 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> En este foro por cierto, creo que hay cabida para toda posición coherente y bien argumentada, y entiendo que Fernando dedica tiempo a aportar, rebatir, y argumentar para todos los lectores... yo en ocasiones "las más" estoy de acuerdo con él, y muchos otros, pero si no lo estoy, o el conmigo, simplemente se comenta y se trata de interactuar para avanzar, aprender, mejorar...ser duro de mollera solo nos sirve para partir nueces con ella.
> 
> Un saludo y buena semana a todos.



Amen! Ser duro te mollera seria solo bueno si la mollera fuera de oro puro, removible y regenerable...


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Mar 2019)

En India, este anyo apuestan por la plata:

Silver demand to hit 4-year high on cash payout to farmers - Times of India 

Rusia sigue acumulando oro

Russian Central Bank Buys Another Million Ounces Of Gold In February 

Y para no olvidarme de uno de mis temas favoritos (geopolitica en ME and FE), Pakistan sigue endeudandose

Pakistan to receive $2.1 billion loan from China by March 25 

Y este analiis es interesante y puede dar una idea del polvorin que puede ser Pakistan

‘It’s the Economy, Stupid’


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, creo que Long_ Gamma y yo ya hemos cerrado el "desencuentro" que hubiéramos podido tener y que, realmente, no fue importante, al menos para mí. Como le dije, sé quién es y, precisamente por eso, sus aportaciones pueden resultar interesantes para el hilo, algo que ya dejé entrever. Por lo tanto, él -como todos los que guarden unas determinadas "formas"- puede escribir lo que desee por aquí y otra cosa, muy distinta, es que yo debata o no con lo que pueda aportar, aunque es probable que en ocasiones lo haga... De todas formas, es que en el tema de los MPs partimos desde posiciones muy contrarias, por decirlo de alguna manera.

# paketazo: Efectivamente, ese es el quid de la cuestión: que se ESTÁ comprando Plata FÍSICA y lo de menos es quién o quiénes lo hagan... por no entrar en si es por cuenta propia, ajena o un mero "mix"... Lo que SÍ "chocaría" y MUCHO es que el principal comprador fuera el mayor posicionador en los Cortos en ese MP. Sería algo así como decir: haz lo que te digo y NO lo que yo hago... Me explico, ¿No?

Yo sigo teniéndolo claro y ayer mismo volví a comprar Plata FÍSICA...

Una pregunta, paketazo, por mera curiosidad: en tus compras en acciones estadounidenses, ¿tomas las dos posiciones, es decir cortas y largas? Me imagino que SÍ... Y, aunque NO me gusta la especulación, está claro que muchas veces nos vemos obligados a ejercerla de alguna u otra manera. De hecho, aunque ya no me dedico, a veces realizo "incursiones" muy esporádicas y eso no deja de ser ESPECULACIÓN. Yo "estigmatizo" otros tipos de la misma y creo que ya hemos debatido sobre ello en el pasado.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (25 Mar 2019)

Dentro de las muchas teorías conspiranoicas, me gustaría mencionar la de un analista, Brandon Smith, que ya en 2014 propuso su versión. En el articulo que sigue, introduce varias ideas sugerentes. 

La base de toda esta teoría es el reinicio del sistema monetario mundial por parte del FMI y una moneda mundial que sea a su vez una cesta de monedas. Primero hay que derribar el dólar como moneda de referencia mundial, mediante su eliminación como base para el comercio mundial de petróleo. 

https://www.mentealternativa.com/brandon-smith-el-fin-del-juego-economico-continua/

Dentro del articulo esta el original, llamado "el fin del juego económico explicado". 

Interesantes comentarios independientemente de que se cumplan o no. 

En Zero hedge nos aporta su ultima actualización. 

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-03-13/global-economic-reset-begins-engineered-crash

En cuanto al forero Long_Gamma, me recuerda mucho a LPCML (o un Nick parecido).

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (25 Mar 2019)

Un reset como nuevo sistema es inviable según lo veo. Eso no ha pasado nunca. Ni pasará. Y menos con 7000 millones de habitantes en el planeta.
Sí que puede referenciar el dólar, euro, yuan a una moneda global a precio fijo (estilo peseta y euro) y Una vez transformado todo...que luego el FMI cierre el grifo monetario de esa moneda, purgando el sistema a base de intereses interbancarios del 5%. Quitar la metadona. Eso haría sufrir MUCHO a empresas y particulares endeudados. Pero haría ganar dinero a los cash holders, a rentistas sin deudas y poseedores de activos energéticos como los metales preciososs, petróleo, tierras raras o uranio.
Seguramente alguno de esos Mr Xs son poseedores de los 800 millones de onzas de plata. Estos actores adquirirían con liquidez "limpia" muchos activos a precio de saldo a lo largo de la purga. Beneficiaría a China en teoría, pero su esquema de crecimiento perpetuo de dos dígitos con base de deuda nacional sería un lastre tal vez demasiado poderoso. Y algo a Rusia, porque realmente Rusia no es para tanto...toda la economía rusa es del tamaño del estado de NY o eso ha afirmado Steve Bannon en el Pais de hoy. Por supuesto a Apple/Amazon/Google y todas las compañías que apilan efectivo y no funcionan zombificadas con deudas y patadas a seguir duplicarían su poder.


----------



## antorob (25 Mar 2019)

Desde 1972 todas las monedas circulan sin respaldo alguno. Esto tampoco había pasado nunca.

Si el corolario a estos casi 50 años de sistema monetario basado en monedas fiat es la hiperinflación (debido, no olvidemos, a que el valor intrínseco de los papelitos es cero), no puede extrañarnos la idea de un reset. Simplemente porque la gente no aceptaría monedas de papel sin un activo respaldando su función.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Mar 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Desde 1972 todas las monedas circulan sin respaldo alguno. Esto tampoco había pasado nunca.
> 
> Si el corolario a estos casi 50 años de sistema monetario basado en monedas fiat es la hiperinflación (debido, no olvidemos, a que el valor intrínseco de los papelitos es cero), no puede extrañarnos la idea de un reset. Simplemente porque la gente no aceptaría monedas de papel sin un activo respaldando su función.
> 
> Saludos.



Un activo que seguiria siendo el oro... y el agua.


----------



## timi (25 Mar 2019)

no se si es gilipollesco el tema , pero yo recojo agua de la lluvia de hace ya unos años.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Una de las primeras cosas que aconsejé en este hilo fue invertir en el Agua, por lo tanto hace ya muchos años. En aquella ocasión lo hice a través de un Fondo de Inversión. Bien, lo hice porque recordaba muy bien la Sequía que tuvimos en España en el año 2006 y es que una característica de nuestro país es la de tener la memoria muy, pero muy "floja"...

SÍ, el Agua, al igual que otros elementos básicos en nuestra vida, va a ser uno de los grandes problemas del futuro... Ya venimos comentando por aquí que éste NO se presenta NADA halagüeño.

casaytierras, creo que en esta ocasión es la vez que menos estoy siguiendo las campañas electoralistas -NUNCA mejor dicho...-. Lo poco que he visto u oído es DESESPERANTE... Promesas y más promesas que NO se van a cumplir. Luego NO se están afrontando los problemas REALES que tiene nuestro país y que están muy vinculados a la Economía. 

En fin, que cada cual vaya buscando "soluciones" por SÍ mismo...

Saludos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ver un incremento en las reservas de algo, es un dato revelador si se sabe interpretar...yo he sido especulador durante lustros, y si se tercia no desperdicio una oportunidad de rascar algo si lo veo claro, pero tengo que admitir viéndolo desde el otro lado (inversor largoplacista), que las informaciones para el especulador de la "calle", son muy difusas, confusas y difíciles de interpretar.



Ver un incremento en las reservas de algo, en este caso, no suele servir de nada, por lo siguiente:

Los bancos, especialmente los BullionBanks, simpre tradean en spreads. Asumiendo el sensacionalista caso de que esas reservas fueran 100% propiedad de JPM, serian una pata del spread. Podrian estar corto futuros, forwards, swaps… incluso tener una posición neta corta (cosa que ya no seria tan bullish como la prensa amarilla metalera a veces vende).



paketazo dijo:


> En este foro por cierto, creo que hay cabida para toda posición coherente y bien argumentada, y entiendo que Fernando dedica tiempo a aportar, rebatir, y argumentar para todos los lectores... yo en ocasiones "las más" estoy de acuerdo con él, y muchos otros, pero si no lo estoy, o el conmigo, simplemente se comenta y se trata de interactuar para avanzar, aprender, mejorar...ser duro de mollera solo nos sirve para partir nueces con ella.



Exacto: ser duro de mollera es lo fácil. Romper el confirmation bias que hay en este y en otros sitios, las medio verdades que nos decimos, la cama de Procrustes que nos montamos para que encaje la narrativa del metal es lo difícil. Incluso si la linea general del hilo es la correcta. Vamos a probar con unas frases, a ver que provocan:

Nunca vamos a volver a un patrón oro
No hay ninguna conspiración-supresión en la plata que la vaya a mandar a 300USD oz
Nunca ha existido el trueque
Nunca va a “petar” el COMEX
Para avanzar, aprender, mejorar hay que estudiar a fondo, mas alla de un debate en un foro. En otros foros de burbuja, algun forero brillante como pocos me enseno el camino pero el trabajo al final es de cada uno. Menos para los que son duros de mollera, enrocados y resistentes al cambio.
Solo intento devolver lo que he cogido de este foro via foreros absolutamente fuera de serie. En lo que pueda aportar valor anadido. Lo hago en otros formatos en otros sitios pero no tan dinamico como aqui.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2019)

Estoy de acuerdo. Y los fondos indexados y ETFs pienso estaran en el ojo del huracan.
Los value investors van a llevarse la sorpresa de su vida


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, creo que Long_ Gamma y yo ya hemos cerrado el "desencuentro" que hubiéramos podido tener y que, realmente, no fue importante, al menos para mí. Como le dije, sé quién es y, precisamente por eso, sus aportaciones pueden resultar interesantes para el hilo, algo que ya dejé entrever. Por lo tanto, él -como todos los que guarden unas determinadas "formas"- puede escribir lo que desee por aquí y otra cosa, muy distinta, es que yo debata o no con lo que pueda aportar, aunque es probable que en ocasiones lo haga... De todas formas, es que en el tema de los MPs partimos desde posiciones muy contrarias, por decirlo de alguna manera.



Desencuentro cerrado. Lo he explicado en el comentario previo, antes de leer este.
De todas formas, pienso seguir argumentando posiciones, que en mi opinion, estan compuestas de sesgos. O para las que creo no se han analizado todos los angulos y puede que yo si lo haya hecho en mi obsesion metalera patologica. Pienso es necesario, anadir un grano de arena y crecer en este hilo.



fernandojcg dijo:


> ...Y, aunque NO me gusta la especulación, está claro que muchas veces nos vemos obligados a ejercerla de alguna u otra manera. De hecho, aunque ya no me dedico, a veces realizo "incursiones" muy esporádicas y eso no deja de ser ESPECULACIÓN. Yo "estigmatizo" otros tipos de la misma y creo que ya hemos debatido sobre ello en el pasado.



Sin especulacion, sin arbitraje, los MMT se saldrian con la suya. Los BCs tambien, con sus delirios de ser ellos quienes dictan las leyes del mercado. Es la especulacion la que acaba con las distorsiones y abre el camino a la pricing discovery.
Especulacion no es lo mismo que cartelizacion. Debe ser libre y el especulador asumir las consecuencias. Sin rescates. Sin moral hazards. Sin too big to fails. Sin academicos y sistemas regresivos.

Es mas, un academico o policy maker economico que no haya tradeado los mercados no merece mi respecto.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Un activo que seguiria siendo el oro... y el agua.



Sin duda. Pero no se como posicionarme, es lo dificil. Mas alla de autoabastecerse en tu casa.
Se que uno de los hijos de Jim Rickards ha creado un fondo pero no lo tengo claro como vehiculo de inversion.

Como estar largo agua, con una estrategia de opciones Theta = 0 es el tema


----------



## antorob (25 Mar 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Un activo que seguiria siendo el oro... y el agua.



Hola JohnGalt, si estas por aquí todavía mira este grafico. Es terrible.







Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (25 Mar 2019)

antorob dijo:


> En cuanto al forero Long_Gamma, me recuerda mucho a LPCML (o un Nick parecido).
> 
> Saludos.



Yo si que pienso que es LPMCL. Y si es asi me alegro que haya aparecido. Para mi es un forero de gran nivel, sus comentarios y logica son para tenerlos en cuenta, para mi es alguien a quien hay que tener en cuenta al igual que Fernando, paketazo y algunos mas. En ocasiones me cuesta entenderlo pero por que tengo claro que no llego a su nivel.

Si es el, me gustaria preguntarle que ve mejor para proteger su patrimonio y que ve mejor para invertir su patrimonio, por que es algo que aun no me ha quedado claro.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ver un incremento en las reservas de algo, en este caso, no suele servir de nada, por lo siguiente:
> 
> Los bancos, especialmente los BullionBanks, simpre tradean en spreads. Asumiendo el sensacionalista caso de que esas reservas fueran 100% propiedad de JPM, serian una pata del spread. Podrian estar corto futuros, forwards, swaps… incluso tener una posición neta corta (cosa que ya no seria tan bullish como la prensa amarilla metalera a veces vende).
> 
> ...



Es cierto lo que dices, sin embargo, también hay que entender que esas onzas de plata no están en el mercado físico...quiero decir, están en una especie de cold stage ya sea bien sirviendo como dices de garantía para corto, o incluso para largos que exijan entrega dependiendo del mecanismo de inversión papel que acometan.

¿Tu que preferirías antes de comprar plata, saber que ese banco en concreto atesora plata? , ¿o mejor no disponer de esa información?

Ya dije que toda información, sobre todo la especulativa hay que saber analizarla y entenderla...¿lo entendemos?...yo creo que no, ya que nos faltan datos...en lo personal, y viendo los últimos movimientos en el precio de la plata no tiraría cohetes.

En cuanto a las preguntas que haces:

¿Patrón oro? o poco lees este foro, o no creo que nadie haya afirmado por aquí esa posibilidad a corto o medio plazo...¿Qué lo desearían?...es posible, también es posible que deseasen ver el oro a 10.000$ OZ...pero creo que estamos con los pies en el suelo.

No veo conspiraciones en el oro ni en la plata a largo plazo...puntualmente, incluso en intradías sí he visto movimientos especulativos absurdos e inexplicables.

El trueque...no sé si ha existido como patrón formalizado de alguna economía/nación, pero yo lo uso varias veces al año.

El COMEX petará cuando pete el Nasdaq el dow, y resto de mercados... o sea... una guerra, un meteorito, o el apocalipsis zombi… 

Y coincido en lo de los foreros fuera de serie...pero esto es como la vida, cada uno interpreta lo que es fuera de serie de un modo diferente... a mi siempre me han gustado las morenas...que se le va a hacer.

Un saludo y gracias por aportar


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2019)

Hola, Long_Gamma: Bueno, cada uno es muy libre de respetar o no determinadas opiniones. Yo suelo hacerlo cuando están bien argumentadas, pero obviamente si NO me convencen paso de largo... Y esto lo digo por la parte final de uno de tus posts, porque tampoco tiene que ser como tú dices.

Está claro que todos podemos tener distintas opiniones sobre un mismo tema, pero también entiendo que este hilo es tan "especial" que solo busca en REALIDAD que la gente se informe y que luego se forme su PROPIA opinión. Eso que debería ser muy fácil, NO lo es en la práctica, sino este país y el mundo en general NO estarían como están...

Vamos a ver, Long_Gamma, yo me dediqué muchos años a los Mercados, de manera que sé lo que es la ESPECULACIÓN y que se resume de forma muy sencilla: El DESEO de comprar barato y vender caro... NO hay más, fuera de la retórica que queramos emplear. Eso es "ético", pues NO lo sé, aunque tengo dudas, pero reconozco que es una actividad legítima.

Ahora bien, por lo que NO paso es por la Especulación que cuenta con información privilegiada -que la hay y MUCHA...-, si la Oferta y la Demanda están manipuladas, etc. En estos casos, esa labor no sólo NO es positiva, sino que es CLARAMENTE NEGATIVA.

En fin, en el caso de los MPs me es totalmente INDIFERENTE lo que se pueda opinar respecto a ellos. Me importa lo que yo pienso y por eso buena parte de mi Patrimonio está compuesto por los mismos. ¿Que me puedo equivocar? Pues, NO, ya te digo que lo tengo claro, así que por ahí NO voy a fracasar, entre otras cosas porque he dedicado un dinero del que puedo prescindir en casi todos los plazos.

En cualquier caso, Long_Gamma, tú al igual que yo y otros conforeros NO tenemos intereses creados en este hilo, es decir que escribimos porque nos apetece hacerlo y creo que de alguna manera estamos luchando contra un Sistema en el que no creemos. Evidentemente, si entramos en el "detalle", habrá una gran variedad de "matices", pero creo que si algo caracteriza al hilo es que se puede debatir libremente y lo único que se requiere es guardar las "formas"... Lo que NO impide que podamos utilizar una "fina" ironía.

Por cierto. que NO ha existido el Trueque, de TRACA... Me lo he encontrado a lo largo de la Historia, pero es que encima lo he visto y lo he vivido. NO necesito que me intenten convencer de lo contrario.

Y en relación al Agua, recuerdo que aquí recomendé el Pictec-Water, aunque no sé cómo va actualmente...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (25 Mar 2019)

porque en investing sale el oro 6-7 $ mas alto que el resto ?

tiene que ser un error de su web


----------



## MIP (25 Mar 2019)

timi dijo:


> porque en investing sale el oro 6-7 $ mas alto que el resto ?
> 
> tiene que ser un error de su web



Puede que uno marque el precio spot y el otro el del futuro continuo que casualmente se llevan $6-7 de diferencia ahora mismo.


----------



## angel220 (25 Mar 2019)

timi dijo:


> porque en investing sale el oro 6-7 $ mas alto que el resto ?
> 
> tiene que ser un error de su web






si tomas como referencia el grafico son Futuros


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2019)

Parece que lo que más polémica ha causado es la frase sobre el trueque. Gran resistencia Fernandina que condensa lo que me refiero con confirmation bias (lo de “de traca” ha estado bien). Me centro en esto, para lo demás mas adelante si os parece bien.

Antropológicamente, nunca ha existido una sociedad cuyo sistema monetario se haya basado en el trueque. Las historias del origen del dinero, incluso las de la escuela austriaca (con Rothbard como principal exponente) son fairy tales. Que si el que tenia huevos los cambiaba por leche pero llegado un momento, el lechero no quería huevos, sino fresas etc… y se decidió un medio de cambio comúnmente aceptado… típica historia de una pseudociencia que es la economía, basada en prueba y error (la interpretación de la historia económica incluida). Pensadlo bien por favor. Dadle a vuestro espíritu crítico, extraeros y analizad si se sostiene. Leer a no economistas como Graeber y Ferguson puede ayudaros.

Todo apunta a que el sistema monetario original era la confianza: una especie de hoy por ti mañana por mí dentro de la comunidad. Excepto con extraños, con foráneos: con ellos metal. “Globalizandose” las transacciones (a escala antigua) cada vez más, lógicamente había más extraños y el uso del metal obviamente creció. 

Pero el origen del dinero es la confianza y no un token (metálico u otro). Entiendo que esto cree sarpullidos en los mas austriacos o supuestos metaleros ya que habría que admitir que el fiat es previo al metal. He estado ahí.

Que Fernando haya visto en una cárcel que el médium of exchange y store of value sean cigarrillos, no significa nada, monetario-antropológicamente. 

La cruda realidad es que la deuda fue anterior a la forma física del dinero. Ninguna sociedad ha basado su estructura monetaria interna en el trueque.

Es un puto encaje de bolillos académico.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2019)

Todo el mundo y su perro (los que estan largos metal me refiero) esperando que se active ese head shoulders multianual invertido. Si se rompe el neckline estaremos ahi. Un cierre semanal/mensual cercano a 1400USD y va a ser muy dificil de contener el asunto. Los que estan en el oro lado lo saben y de ahi la feroz resistencia.

Vamos a ver quien gana esta nueva batalla.


----------



## kikepm (25 Mar 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Todo apunta a que el sistema monetario original era la confianza: una especie de hoy por ti mañana por mí dentro de la comunidad. Excepto con extraños, con foráneos: con ellos metal. “Globalizandose” las transacciones (a escala antigua) cada vez más, lógicamente había más extraños y el uso del metal obviamente creció.



Esta historia adolece de un punto débil que en mi opinión la hace insostenible.

Obviamente con extraños no era posible la confianza, porque estos podrían estar aquí ahora, sería posible realizar intercambios, pero no sabemos a ciencia cierta si volveremos a verlos. Por tanto, como bien dices, se intecambia algo que todas las partes valoren. O que al menos una parte valore. Como oro o plata.

¿Pero como pasaron el oro y la plata a ser aceptables como medio de pago directo en el intercambio con extraños, si antes no había sido reconocido como tal medio en cada una de sus sociedades?

Esto solo puede ser explicado porque el oro y la plata en algún momento del tiempo llegaron a ser los bienes más líquidos, lo que condujo a su aceptabilidad como medio de cambio diferido. La gente aceptaba oro y plata a cambio de mercancías porque ambos son intercambiables por cualquier otra mercancía. Y lo son porque en algún momento pasado tuvieron valor como mercancías sin valor monetario.

De todas formas, la tesis de que el trueque nunca se dio en sociedades es simplemente una teoría que no puede comprobarse, puesto que mientras que el intercambio mediante confianza o mediante deuda requiere el registro de la cantidad debida. En el trueque, ya sea presente o diferido (mediante oro), no es necesario tal. Si tu te encuentras con extraños, y cambias oro y plata por pieles, no necesitas llevar un registro de nada, puesto que cada parte ha quedado satisfecha. En un sistema de confianza, mientras dura la confianza, puede no haber problema, pero en cuanto ocurra alguna diferencia en cuanto a la valoración de lo que se debe, el registro de la deuda es la mejor defensa disponible. Ello explica porque los antropólogos no han encontrado pruebas del uso extenso del trueque.

Por último, la teoría del origen del dinero de Menger no excluye la aparición del dinero basado en deuda. Durante los momentos en que existe confianza en el emisor, la gente acepta el dinero/deuda. Ahora bien, como la historia demuestra, en cuanto el emisor falsifica y pierde la confianza de la gente, de forma natural son el oro y la plata los medios de cambio generales.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2019)

Creo que te lo podías haber currado más, Long_Gamma, porque el post es de una pobreza cultural impresionante... Por eso mismo, voy a pasar ya que en el pasado he puesto en este hilo ejemplos históricos de TRUEQUE. ¡Ojo! que me conozco la línea argumental del postulado que defiendes y que incluso hoy en día NO hay por dónde cogerlo.

Según tú, aparte de las cárceles (supongo que de ellas también hablas desde el desconocimiento), NO existe el TRUEQUE (SÍ, te lo "machaco"...) y, por esa misma regla de tres, tampoco los mercados de TRUEQUE actuales en la Argentina o en Grecia. Al parecer, según tu "docta" opinión, tampoco existe en buena parte del mundo árabe, especialmente el rural, NI en otras áreas del Tercer Mundo...

NADA, te dejo esto por si quieres "aprender" algo...

Vivir sin dinero - El caso de Heidemarie Schwermer


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2019)

Hola, kikepm: Entiendo, de forma "académica", que para que exista el TRUEQUE entre individuos debe existir previamente la institución de la propiedad privada... pero esa condición NO es necesaria en el TRUEQUE entre grupos (propiedad colectiva).

Además, es habitual que históricamente el TRUEQUE recobre importancia en épocas de Crisis económica y, principalmente, en casos de Hiperinflación, dado que el dinero pierde en GRAN medida su valor...

Sabemos que el Oro y la Plata tuvieron un gran peso en la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar, pero parece que eso es ignorado por aquellos a los que no les conviene...

En fin, que se puede escribir más o menos bien, pero también es una condición indispensable el dar una sólida argumentación... y que NO ha sido el caso de nuestro "marchoso" conforero. De todas formas, ya os dije que es interesante leerle y después que cada cual opine lo que guste.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2019)

Entonces, el intercambio de pieles por whisky o rifles que nos muestran en las películas del oeste son mentira ?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2019)

Por los COJONES... Es más, están documentados muchos trueques entre distintas tribus de Pieles Rojas y blancos. Da la puta casualidad de que estudié bastante ese tema en el pasado y no es raro encontrarse con el trueque de lenguas de bisonte por Whisky... Como esto, otras muchas más cosas, pero claro eso NO cuenta para algunos "Cuentacuentos" y que son muy populares en el mundo árabe... y cada vez más en Occidente.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (25 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Entiendo, de forma "académica", que para que exista el TRUEQUE entre individuos debe existir previamente la institución de la propiedad privada... pero esa condición NO es necesaria en el TRUEQUE entre grupos (propiedad colectiva).
> 
> Además, es habitual que históricamente el TRUEQUE recobre importancia en épocas de Crisis económica y, principalmente, en casos de Hiperinflación, dado que el dinero pierde en GRAN medida su valor...
> 
> ...



Personalmente creo que las explicaciones que niegan el trueque son poco más que intentos de justificar la supremacía del dinero del estado, basado en deuda. Es defendida por inflacionistas de todo tipo. Ahora los de la TMM están dando la tabarra con ello, es una moda más que pasará sin pena ni gloria.

Pero es que realmente da igual, la historia de las hiperinflaciones es siempre la misma, el estado/rey se dedica a falsificar y a estafar a la población, que termina siendo consciente y abandonando el sistema monetario corrupto, y retoma el trueque, el oro y la plata como formas de dinero.

En realidad, nos conviene que los estados moneticen más y más deuda, así el proceso de desaparición de la estafa fiat será más rápido.


----------



## kikepm (25 Mar 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Entonces, el intercambio de pieles por whisky o rifles que nos muestran en las películas del oeste son mentira ?



Es que el argumento a favor del trueque es bastante simple. 

Van en expedición por barco, llegas a la costa donde unos indígenas más o menos pacíficos (así, de primeras no te reciben a lanzazos) se acercan a curiosear. Tus hombres se acercan y empieza la comunicación. Pronto alguien se fija en algo que le gusta, se hacen gestos, mímica para expresar la posibilidad de cambiarlo por algo.

¿De veras hay que demostrar que esto ocurrió en el pasado?

Lo que cuenta Fernando es sobre aquellos intercambios que ocurrieron en la época en que Europa registraba todo tipo de sucesos. Ahora imaginemos los encuentros en las sociedades neolíticas hace 5000 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2019)

Hola, kikepm: Así lo espero... De momento, yo sigo con mi FÍSICO y ya pueden decir "Misa" (a la que tampoco voy...).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2019)

Hola, de nuevo, kikepm: Lo que comentas se dió nada más desembarcar Colón en la primera isla que pisó... Sólo falta leer el Diario de a bordo que escribió y donde esto que refieres se detalla perfectamente.

Saludos.


----------



## ajmens (25 Mar 2019)

No hace falte irse al pasado, para demostrar la economía del trueque. Hoy mismo existe una economía virtual en muchos videojuegos basada en trueque. Pues el trueque es la forma mas sencilla de comercio conocida por el hombre y surge de forma natural en el.


----------



## Txanete (26 Mar 2019)

Tema interesante el del trueque... tanto mi padre como, por su parte, mi abuela QEPD, me contaron alguna batallita de cómo está última se iba con su carro y burro a los pueblos limítrofes a intercambiar sábanas por conejos, menaje por castañas y cosas de lo más variopintas entre sí.

Y en su día me hizo mucha gracia la escena “Véndeme este boli!” de la película de El lobo de Wall Street protagonizada por Leonardo Di Caprio y Jon Bernthal, ya que, por lo visto, mi abuela al igual que Jon, sabía crear demanda.

Con esas batallitas me explicaron la procedencia de dichos como “¡Arrieritos somos!” o “¡Te la han dado con queso!”

El trueque ha existido, existe y existirá.


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Mar 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta historia adolece de un punto débil que en mi opinión la hace insostenible.
> 
> Obviamente con extraños no era posible la confianza, porque estos podrían estar aquí ahora, sería posible realizar intercambios, pero no sabemos a ciencia cierta si volveremos a verlos. Por tanto, como bien dices, se intecambia algo que todas las partes valoren. O que al menos una parte valore. Como oro o plata.
> 
> ...




Kike, gracias por tu mensaje elaborado, atacando mis argumentos con cabeza.

Voy a intentar otro ángulo en el desarrollo de mi punto de vista, a ver si lo hace más digerible:
Imaginemos una sociedad basada en el trueque, en el que unos granjeros cambian tres gallinas por una vaca. Es un spot trade, solo y únicamente spot. Si tu vecino coincide que no tiene la vaca en ese momento, no hay trueque. Es una tremenda limitación. En realidad no era eso lo que pasaba; lo que los antropólogos observan en los intercambios entre vecinos de una comunidad es que si querías/necesitabas una gallina la cogías y *DEBIAS una*. No eran extraños, no solían desaparecer y no honrar la deuda; la comunidad no tendría mucho recorrido. A veces, incluso no había intercambio (trueque), era unilateral, sin tener dos partes. Era una distribución comunal.

Lo que nos lleva a la cuestión principal: No es como desde un sistema de trueque se genera un medium of exchange, el cual desemboca en dinero (en sus diferentes formas); sino el como “*la una que DEBIAS*” se transforma en un dinero como unit of account.

Todo lo inicio Adam Smith en su Wealth of Nations en 1776, y desde entonces se están intentando buscar indicios antropológicos de ello (porque a este señor se le ocurrió esta teoría y en economía si algo encaja se da por bueno hasta que se refute; “ciencia” de prueba y error). 
En Mesopotamia 3200 BC, ya estaba en pie un sistema mas o menos sofisticado de medios de pago, (aunque la estandarización de una moneda vía oro, plata, bronce… llegaría mas tarde). Así que no sabemos cuándo ocurrió la transición.

En resumen, primero fue la deuda, el crédito y luego la moneda y la estandarización. Y no al revés. Cuando encuentras trueques del tipo tres gallinas por una vaca, es en situaciones donde existían cash markets pero que por una razón u otra (hiperinflación etc…) han colapsado.

El otro día cambie una botella de vino por un libro a uno de mis hermanos (es un caso real). Eso podría considerarse un trueque, ese no es el tema, o no es a lo que yo me refiero. Claro que existe porque fui parte integrante. Mi argumento es en contra de la teoría del origen del dinero: truque, prueba con varias commodities hasta dar con las mejores (vía selección natural) llegando al oro y plata. 



kikepm dijo:


> Esta historia adolece de un punto débil que en mi opinión la hace insostenible.
> Obviamente con extraños no era posible la confianza, porque estos podrían estar aquí ahora, sería posible realizar intercambios, pero no sabemos a ciencia cierta si volveremos a verlos. Por tanto, como bien dices, se intecambia algo que todas las partes valoren. O que al menos una parte valore. Como oro o plata.
> ¿Pero como pasaron el oro y la plata a ser aceptables como medio de pago directo en el intercambio con extraños, si antes no había sido reconocido como tal medio en cada una de sus sociedades?



El comercio con extranos fue muy posterior en terminos del origen de la moneda. En los inicios estos eran exporadicos, y no determinaron la transicion a una unidad de medida. Ademas del oro y la plata, habia otros tokens reconocidos. 
El como varias civilizaciones sofisticadas sin contacto alguno valoraban el oro es otro tema igual de interesante.



kikepm dijo:


> Esto solo puede ser explicado porque el oro y la plata en algún momento del tiempo llegaron a ser los bienes más líquidos, lo que condujo a su aceptabilidad como medio de cambio diferido. La gente aceptaba oro y plata a cambio de mercancías porque ambos son intercambiables por cualquier otra mercancía. Y lo son porque en algún momento pasado tuvieron valor como mercancías sin valor monetario.



Si, OK. Una vez hecha la transicion, el oro y la plata se seleccionarion naturalmnte como el mejor medio aceptado. Es posterior.



kikepm dijo:


> De todas formas, la tesis de que el trueque nunca se dio en sociedades es simplemente una teoría que no puede comprobarse, puesto que mientras que el intercambio mediante confianza o mediante deuda requiere el registro de la cantidad debida. En el trueque, ya sea presente o diferido (mediante oro), no es necesario tal. Si tu te encuentras con extraños, y cambias oro y plata por pieles, no necesitas llevar un registro de nada, puesto que cada parte ha quedado satisfecha. En un sistema de confianza, mientras dura la confianza, puede no haber problema, pero en cuanto ocurra alguna diferencia en cuanto a la valoración de lo que se debe, el registro de la deuda es la mejor defensa disponible. Ello explica porque los antropólogos no han encontrado pruebas del uso extenso del trueque.



Entiendo la logica del argumento pero te invito a releer lo que he escrito arriba. Y las limitaciones del trueque. No tiene sentido.



kikepm dijo:


> Por último, la teoría del origen del dinero de Menger no excluye la aparición del dinero basado en deuda. Durante los momentos en que existe confianza en el emisor, la gente acepta el dinero/deuda. Ahora bien, como la historia demuestra, en cuanto el emisor falsifica y pierde la confianza de la gente, de forma natural son el oro y la plata los medios de cambio generales.



_la aparición del dinero basado en deuda_ lo encuentro confuso; yo diria: la deuda como origen en la aparicion del dinero


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Mar 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Personalmente creo que las explicaciones que niegan el trueque son poco más que intentos de justificar la supremacía del dinero del estado, basado en deuda. Es defendida por inflacionistas de todo tipo. Ahora los de la TMM están dando la tabarra con ello, es una moda más que pasará sin pena ni gloria.
> 
> Pero es que realmente da igual, la historia de las hiperinflaciones es siempre la misma, el estado/rey se dedica a falsificar y a estafar a la población, que termina siendo consciente y abandonando el sistema monetario corrupto, y retoma el trueque, el oro y la plata como formas de dinero.
> 
> En realidad, nos conviene que los estados moneticen más y más deuda, así el proceso de desaparición de la estafa fiat será más rápido.



Conozco la narrativa. Nada nuevo en tus tres parrafos de arriba. Comentario gratuito sin relacion con el tema principal, que por otro lado pensaba que habias entendido. El tema principal siendo el ataque al trueque como origen de de MoE y SoV.

Quizas haya sido culpa mia al no matizar la frase "el trueque nunca ha existido", demasiado provocadora. Mas acertado hubiera sido "el trueque nunca ha existido como sistema monetario original, solo como alternativa a uno fallido o marginalmente con extranos". Pero demasiado largo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Mar 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Es que el argumento a favor del trueque es bastante simple.
> 
> Van en expedición por barco, llegas a la costa donde unos indígenas más o menos pacíficos (así, de primeras no te reciben a lanzazos) se acercan a curiosear. Tus hombres se acercan y empieza la comunicación. Pronto alguien se fija en algo que le gusta, se hacen gestos, mímica para expresar la posibilidad de cambiarlo por algo.
> 
> ...



Kike

Ponme por favor un ejemplo de trueque en Venezuela que todavia no lo pillo

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Long_Gamma (26 Mar 2019)

Y yo me pregunto, que hago en este hilo maniqueo?
Definitivamente no encajo. Me voy con el rabo entre las piernas. Mea culpa.
Cuidaros gente


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2019)

Sobre Venezuela, unos meros ejemplos:

- "El trueque es nuestra divisa": la fórmula de los venezolanos ante la crisis del bolívar

- El trueque es la moneda de cambio en una Venezuela en crisis (fotos) - LaPatilla.com

Y se puede abundar en ello, NO en vano conozco a algunos venezolanos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Vamos a seguir abundando en el "Maniqueísmo" aplicado a hechos históricos. Por ejemplo, voy a citar elementos que fueron usados como "Dinero", pero utilizando también el TRUEQUE:

- EL GANADO: Hay que fijarse en su raíz etimológica. Pecuaria viene del latín "pecus", que significa ganado. Las primeras monedas romanas tienen imágenes de cerdos, ovejas, etc. y se llamaron "pecunias".

Mucho antes en la Grecia de Homero, en el Siglo VII a.C. el buey que se sacrificaba a los dioses constituía la unidad de cambio. Y en la India actual podemos ver que se rinde culto sagrado a las vacas... Su moneda, la rupia, significa "rebaño de bueyes"...

- LA SAL: Los fenicios consiguieron conquistar el Mediterráneo gracias al uso que hicieron de la Sal, elemento fundamental en el comercio marítimo... Del uso de la Sal como moneda procede el nombre de salario que todavía usamos, el "salarium" era la cantidad de Sal que se le daba a un legionario romano.

- LAS CONCHAS: Las Conchas tuvieron un papel importante como moneda en muchos pueblos. En especial el Cauri, ya su nombre en latín nos dice mucho sobre ella, "Cypraea Moneta". Esta concha se utilizó durante varios Siglos. 

Ha sido usada en Asia, Oceanía, África y parte de Europa. En China, los gráficos de Cauri expresan concepto de Economía como "valor", "comprar", etc. Imposible de falsificar, los Cauris fueron una moneda práctica.

- La PIMIENTA: La Pimienta fue tan valiosa en la Antigüedad que podía ser utilizada como moneda de cambio. Los mercaderes griegos, y luego los romanos, utilizaron la Pimienta como moneda, de allí que se crearán rutas para conseguirla.

Cabe recordar que se evitó el monopolio que tenían los árabes sobre ella, tras el viaje del portugués Vasco de Gama a la India y creando una nueva ruta para conseguirla.

Y podría aportar más ejemplos, pero los expuestos ya sirven como "muestra"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto, que hago en este hilo maniqueo?
> Definitivamente no encajo. Me voy con el rabo entre las piernas. Mea culpa.
> Cuidaros gente



Pues es una lástima, ya que apreciamos toda argumentación bien elaborada.

Al mismo tiempo que leo lo que aportas, leo lo que otros aportan para rebatir tus argumentos e igualmente creo que desde el respeto general, concluyo que ganamos todos.

Lo que sí queda claro al menos para mi, es que no todo es tan obvio como parece cuando hablamos de teorías históricas no documentadas...o incluso estando documentadas los diferentes modos de interpretarlas.

Trueque o no, el tema da para libros, y yo hoy, gracias a vosotros, sé algo más al respecto que no sabía...y justo ahí, está la clave de todo el tiempo que dedicamos frente a una pantalla.

Por cierto, y ya por otros derroteros...el DOW ha testeado las cotas de 26.000 puntos desde enero del 2018 tres veces y ha corregido fuerte, mucho ojo pues desde que sigo los índices siempre gustan de dar doble o triple golpe a máximos antes de caer a plomo.

¿sucederá?...no tengo ni idea, pero no puedo recomendar a nadie a día de hoy que abra posiciones largas en renta variable como inversión de medio o largo plazo.

Los que estéis dentro andad con pies de plomo...puede que no sea nada, o puede que ya haya comenzado.

Buen día


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Mar 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto, que hago en este hilo maniqueo?
> Definitivamente no encajo. Me voy con el rabo entre las piernas. Mea culpa.
> Cuidaros gente



Hombre (o mujer), justamente si consideras al hilo como maniqueo es por lo que deberias quedarte y seguir aportando! La dualidad es la esencia del maniqueismo ;-) Como dice paketazo, toda argumentacion bien elaborada es apreciable porque te hace pensar out of the box.

Respecto al trueque, yo estoy en la linea de Bernard Lietaer, y lo considero como un sistema paralelo al sistema monetario oficial. No necesito profundizar en los grandes antropologos de la epoca para entender que una sociedad "moderna" (y ahi te ha faltado el matiz) no ha basado su sistema monetario en el trueque, entiendo que la deuda es anterior al "dinero", pero sin embargo, el trueque estuvo, esta y estara como un sistema paralelo en nuestras sociedades... pueden ser trueques coyunturales por una etapa "dura", pueden alargarse mas en el tiempo pero limitado a una serie de intercambios o... pueden oficializarse como los bancos de tiempo... iniciados en Japon y bastante desconocidos por latitudes espanyolas...

Sigamos!

Antorob, luego te comento!

Saludos

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Me he mirado el Dow Jones y presenta la clásica formación que invita a ponerse corto en TODOS los índices bursátiles, pero ¿sabes una cosa? Hace ya muchos años, viví esa misma formación y la soberana Ostia que recibí no te la puedes imaginar... o SÍ. De momento, tengo una pequeña liquidez con ese fin, pero de momento voy a seguir esperando... Aún recuerdo la caída en "falso" del pasado mes de Diciembre. Luego, existen otros detalles que tenemos que considerar: está el tema de la Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU y China, que de resolverse favorablemente tiraría fuertemente de los índices; luego en Abril suele entrar mucho dinero en la RV de los Estados Unidos, tanto en los Fondos de Inversión como en los Planes de Pensiones; también las recompras de acciones NO han empezado más que con "cuentagotas" y se espera que entre un "pastizal" ahí... De manera que NO se puede descartar que las Bolsas sigan subiendo.

Eso SÍ, lo que ya tengo meridianamente claro es que NO voy a comprar NADA... Demasiado riesgo y precios muy elevados, por no hablar de los datos macro que se están publicando.

# JohnGalt: El individuo en cuestión es bastante válido, pero peca de lo mismo que "acusa" a los demás... Quizás, su forma de entender el "Maniqueísmo" sea muy particular. En lo personal, tanto si se queda como si se va, ni fu ni fa... Tampoco se puede decir que haya aprendido algo de él.

Y creo que en la Argentina también existen los Bancos de tiempo... Creo que leí algo al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Mar 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola JohnGalt, si estas por aquí todavía mira este grafico. Es terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola antorob, tremendo, si, pero no por menos esperado.

Mis comentarios:

1. Si anyades los paises que han excluido la tasa de declino en offshore ha llegado al 12% (no anima mucho, pero es lo que es).
2. Para el 2035 las proyecciones de produccion de offshore a nivel mundial estan en 18 millones de barriles / dia. Hay algo que no sabemos?
3. La ciencia de pronosticar a traves de las curvas de declino es menos ciencia que la astrologia (me paso un poco, solo hiperbolizo para resaltar este punto), porque existen multiples variables que evolucionan con el tiempo y que se ha demostrado al cabo de los anyos que han afectado a las estimaciones pasadas. Por poner unos ejemplos: el EOR evoluciona con la tecnologia, impactando negativamente el declino; la tecnologia permite establecer mejores estimaciones en reservas, moviendo la curva en pendientes casi paralelas; las tecnicas de exploracion estan evolucionando, porl o que es posible esperar mas aumento de reservas en el futuro (mira hoy la noticia de Pakistan con la Exxon). Yo que me creo poco las estimaciones de reservas pues he estado involucrado en ello, no me dejo de asombrar cuando veo que entre 1995 y 2015 las reservas 1P crecieron un 50% a nivel mundial.
4. Las inversiones han caido un 50% en E%P en comparacion con valores del 2013-2014. Eso va en contra no solo de la tasa de declino sino de la reposicion de reservas, mantenimiento de campos, etc.
5. La caida en la demanda de combustibles fosiles no la veo. Por ejemplo, IATA preve que el numero de pasajeros a nivel mundial en 2036 se situe en 7.8 billones de almas... y eso con renovables no sale... Y la penetracion del coche electrico a nivel mundial no se la espera de manera representativa en al menos 20 anyos... Por otro lado, si la EIA se ha fijado bajar la demanda anual de crudo en 0.9% anual para conseguir que la temperatura global del planeta no suba mas de 2 Celsius (a costa de subir un 0.9% la demanda de LNG)... de donde va a salir esa energia? 


Asi que en resumen veo que falta inversion para contener el declino, que el precio del crudo sigue siendo bajo para operar algunos campos maduros, creo que la tecnologia actualmente se esta enfocando en mejorar el EOR mas alla de las convencionales, veo al LNG como el boom de estos proximos anyos ...

... y...

apuesto que salvo colapso mundial, la paradoja de Jevons la veremos en unos anyos, con independencia del precio del barril de petroleo.

Veamos que sacan del offshore de Pakistan... se preven anuncios en las proximas semanas... de momento lo veo mas un anuncio politico que otra cosa...


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Una pregunta, paketazo, por mera curiosidad: en tus compras en acciones estadounidenses, ¿tomas las dos posiciones, es decir cortas y largas? Me imagino que SÍ... Y, aunque NO me gusta la especulación, está claro que muchas veces nos vemos obligados a ejercerla de alguna u otra manera. De hecho, aunque ya no me dedico, a veces realizo "incursiones" muy esporádicas y eso no deja de ser ESPECULACIÓN. Yo "estigmatizo" otros tipos de la misma y creo que ya hemos debatido sobre ello en el pasado.
> 
> Saludos.



Sigo un proceso sistemático desde hace años...no sé si bueno o malo, pero es lo que hago... primero analizo el chart de largo plazo...no suelo buscar nunca acciones en mínimos o cerca. No me agradan gráficos bajistas de largo plazo, busco más gráficas en zig zag o lateral alcista.

Una vez localizado esto, analizo los estados contables, sobre todo PER, busco empresas que con balances aceptables...no que ganen una barbaridad en momentos concretos, prefiero beneficios planos siempre que exista reinversión y ampliación del negocio.

Y en cuanto a lo de cortos y largos...generalmente empresas con un 10% de posiciones cortas está dentro de lo normal en USA, sobre todo Nasdaq...

te dejo ejemplos:

Apple Inc. (AAPL) Short Interest

Fíjate el incremento de cortos en febrero en Apple por ejemplo...se ha doblado

Alphabet Inc. (GOOG) Short Interest

En Google hay una tendencia a reducirse.

Con esos números, el float total, y por ejemplo analizando los insiders e institucionales, tenemos datos para saber la liquidez aproximada que hay en el mercado sobre un título.

Entendamos que muchos fondos que van a largo en una acción, la prestan a los cortos para obtener un rendimiento también, ya que si por ejemplo tu compras apple y la vas a dejar ahí años, ¿por que no prestarla a un 4% anual?

Fíjate por ejemplo en los institucionales de apple o Google:

https://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/aapl/institutional-holdings

En Apple vemos salida de fondos recientes.

https://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/goog/institutional-holdings

En Google las cosas se mantienen más equilibradas.

Son todo datos que incorporas a tu algoritmo personal para tomar decisiones.

Por ejemplo ayer miraba de reojo antena 3 (el título no el canal), y me preguntaba como es posible que un titulo con casi un 11% de dividendo respecto al 2018 caiga a plomo.

Pues bien, no hay demasiada explicación, sobre todo si lo comparamos con mediaset por ejemplo que capitaliza más del doble con números similares, pero el mercado es soberano, y hemos de aceptarlo.

¿entraría en A3M?... pues es complicado de decidir, ya que la gráfica que es lo primero que miro, me dice que hay un peligro inminente de romper suelo, y por consiguiente, el algoritmo ya no me permite seguir analizando más factores para saber si invertir o no... sin por ejemplo la viera subir de 5€, estaríamos en ese zig zag gráfico que busco, y por lo tanto miraría los datos contables, y posiciones cortas etc.

Un saludo


----------



## antorob (26 Mar 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola antorob, tremendo, si, pero no por menos esperado.
> 
> Mis comentarios:
> 
> ...



Gracias JohnGalt. Como siempre un placer leerte.

Si la inversion se ha hundido un 40% desde 2014, si la demanda sigue fuerte, si las tasas de declive se están acelerando , si la Opep+ sigue con sus recortes y si el fracking empieza a tener problemas, ¿escasez de petróleo o subidas del precio?.

Los inventarios USA han caído 41 millones de barriles en 4 semanas, en una época del año de bajo consumo. La producción esta por debajo de la demanda en 1,5 millones diarios con tendencia a empeorar. ¿Qué opinas?.

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (26 Mar 2019)

Estás dos últimas páginas son geniales. Gracias a todos. 

Unas preguntas... Año 4.000 ac. Un agricultor cambia 1/6 de SU FUTURA COSECHA de cereales por tres cabras y un choto... ¿Qué es esto? Trueque? Deuda? Las dos cosas a la vez? 

Tengo que empezar por lo más simple, de lo contrario me pierdo debido a mis limitados conocimientos económicos.


----------



## dolomita (26 Mar 2019)

Que interesante se está poniendo este hilo. Long, no te vayas!! A muchos nos aportas mucho!!!


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Mar 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias JohnGalt. Como siempre un placer leerte.
> 
> Si la inversion se ha hundido un 40% desde 2014, si la demanda sigue fuerte, si las tasas de declive se están acelerando , si la Opep+ sigue con sus recortes y si el fracking empieza a tener problemas, ¿escasez de petróleo o subidas del precio?.
> 
> ...



Gracias antorob.

Asi lo veo yo, me equivocare seguramente:

1. No veo incremento en la demanda en el corto, sino todo lo contrario. Aires de recesion se respiran entre los inversores a corto. 
2. La OPEP creo que mantendra las tasas de produccion en estos niveles durante al menos los proximos 4 meses (H1). KSA quiere el barrirl a $70.
3. El efecto de inventario en un mercado tan estrecho en el que USA ha incrementado sus export y reducido sus import puede ser coyuntural. USA esta reemplazando el crudo de Venezuela por el del Golfo de Mexico, compatible con sus refinerias.
4. Apuesto for futuros de LSFO para 2020. Los contratos apuntan a eso.

Asi que veo una tendencia a la subida de precio, pero no radical debido al contrapunto de la demanda y un incremento importante en el precio y produccion de LSFO en 2H. 

Off topic. Mira el efecto que tuvo la sancion a Iran (en el periodo de tres semanas antes de hacerse efectiva) en los inventarios de crudo en diferentes partes del mundo... imaginate las que no te creerias, y alli encontraras ese crudo... De repente, muchas terminales con EFRT pasaron a estar a full... el mundo de los inventarios esta marcado por los futuros el 90% del tiempo pero tiene curvas suaves; el 10% del tiempo es geoplitica y es donde se gana dinero ;-)


----------



## el mensa (26 Mar 2019)

Siendo así, se crea una deuda mediante un contrato verbal, sin mediar documentos, letras de cambio ni dinero. ¿Se puede considerar, como creo que ha dicho otro forero, que esto es crear dinero (verbal) basado en la confianza? En caso de que el agricultor no pueda responder a la obligación de "pagar" con cereal, ¿Podría hacerlo con otros bienes? ¿Lo podría pagar un tercero que a su vez tiene otra deuda con él? 

El objetivo de mis preguntas, ya que salió el tema, es llegar a acotar y postular qué es un sistema económico, pero vayamos paso por paso aportando opiniones fundadas sin afirmar categóricamente conclusiones. 

Por cierto, el tema del cobro de morosos en el neolítico prefiero no imaginarmelo...


----------



## el mensa (26 Mar 2019)

Te lo agradezco de antemano, cualquier información histórica de como se hacían las cosas antes para mi es interesante. 

Eso si, solo avanzando 3-4 milenios se complica la historia y pueden correr ríos de tinta. Por ejemplo, una vez nos metemos de lleno en la época del dinero metal-moneda, el uso de la misma moneda en todo el imperio romano y alrededores, en donde estaban los polos comerciales principales (Roma capital y la ruta de la seda que terminaba en asia menor), y los fenicios-judíos... ¿El orígen del capitalismo?

Otra creencia que tengo es que el descubrimiento por parte de Arquímedes de su famoso principio ha llegado en forma de "cuento" (acerca de reyes y coronas se han escrito muchos, era un argumento recurrente mitológico) cuando en realidad lo que pretendía hallar, posiblemente por encargo de su rey, era la forma de descubrir a los primeros falsificadores de moneda. 

Una época y un tema muy interesante.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Mar 2019)

Leyendo y leyendo, veo que os basáis considerablemente en lo que "ocurrió", y me parece que lo que ocurrió en épocas pasadas no va a ser aplicable a la actualidad, los buitres que manejan el cotarro están al tanto y seguro que tienen algo pensado para darnos por el culo, hablando en plata.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Mar 2019)

Bueno, yo soy pesimista de nacimiento, esa revolución sociál a la que te refieres es algo que tambien tienen barajado,de cualquier debacle sociál van a sacar sus benefícios, tú lo has dicho, lo tienen todo atado y bien atado.


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Mar 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Bueno, yo soy pesimista de nacimiento, esa revolución sociál a la que te refieres es algo que tambien tienen barajado,de cualquier debacle sociál van a sacar sus benefícios, tú lo has dicho, lo tienen todo atado y bien atado.



Siendo maquiavelico, la revolucion social es una oportunidad para ellos...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# casaytierras: NO tengo muy claro si este año va a ser alcista o no... Simplemente, he comentado que hay unas determinadas "circunstancias" que si fueran positivas podrían condicionar las Bolsas y proporcionarles un tramo alcista. Ahora bien, a partir de Mayo yo me andaría con mucho cuidado y lo más probable es que se vieran caídas cuyo calado no me atrevo a pronosticar, aunque tampoco me he puesto a analizar el tema. Sin embargo, tengo pensado hacerlo en breve.

casaytierras, la Plata sigue teniendo mala "pinta" a corto y medio plazo... perooooo yo estoy aprovechando estos precios que para mí ya son buenos y ya no te digo para los que gustamos del Premium. Total, cuando los precios suban mucho, tendré que recortar mucho por ese lado...

En la Plata NO espero grandes novedades hasta pasado el Verano y encare el Otoño. En cambio, el Oro podría reaccionar bastante más pronto y sigo creyendo que acabará llegando como mínimo a los $1425 durante el transcurso del año. Te aclaro que esto que comento se basa en las pautas estacionales de ambos MPs y que NO SIEMPRE se cumplen...

Y volviendo al tema del TRUEQUE, en este hilo he escrito mucho en el pasado sobre el mismo y aportando distintos hechos históricos, que por otro lado NO son difíciles de encontrar... A mí me gusta la Historia y si bien NO se puede abarcar toda, ciertamente su "parcheo" me ha permitido ampliar mis conocimientos culturales y hacer que me genere preguntas a las que intento buscar respuestas. Es una tarea apasionante, pero muy complicada a medida que se intenta profundizar.

Voy a aprovechar para dejaros algo a lo que se refirieron en múltiples ocasiones los primeros portugueses que llegaron a África, pero que en su momento ya escribí sobre ello. Es cortito y muy ameno...

El valor de la Sal Oro y sal en Africa Trueques Importancia de la Sal

# paketazo: Muchas Gracias por contarme detalles de tu operativa. SIEMPRE se aprende de otros... claro que hay que tener GANAS de hacerlo. El "Maniqueísmo" es otra cosa...

# JohnGalt: Aún a sabiendas de que es imposible acertar, ¿qué precios máximos crees que se podrían dar en el Petróleo en lo que queda de año? Obviamente, que todo siguiera tal cual, es decir que NO hubieran sacudidas geopolíticas relevantes.

# Tiburcio de Medinasidonia: Tampoco te pienses que lo tienen TODO tan "controlado"... Además, los conflictos de entidad suelen dar la oportunidad a las élites para fagocitarse entre ellas mismas...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # JohnGalt: Aún a sabiendas de que es imposible acertar, ¿qué precios máximos crees que se podrían dar en el Petróleo en lo que queda de año? Obviamente, que todo siguiera tal cual, es decir que NO hubieran sacudidas geopolíticas relevantes.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando. Mi apuesta es que el promedio del 2019 estara alrededor de los 68$/bl y que los maximos que podriamos alcanzar si no hay sacudidas estara en los 73 $/bl. Seguramente me equivocare.

Por cierto, estoy leyendo El hijo del Cesar de John Williams (sobre Octavio) y recienemente lei Yo Julia de Santiago Posteguillos (sobre Severo), ambos bastante amenos. La historia pudiera no repetirse tal y como comenta Tiburcio, pero si algo me ha confirmado lo que he leido de historia, es cuan gilipollas somos los hombres (y hombras).

Saludos

JG


----------



## Muttley (26 Mar 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola Fernando. Mi apuesta es que el promedio del 2019 estara alrededor de los 68$/bl y que los maximos que podriamos alcanzar si no hay sacudidas estara en los 73 $/bl. Seguramente me equivocare.
> 
> Por cierto, estoy leyendo El hijo del Cesar de John Williams (sobre Octavio) y recienemente lei Yo Julia de Santiago Posteguillos (sobre Severo), ambos bastante amenos. La historia pudiera no repetirse tal y como comenta Tiburcio, pero si algo me ha confirmado lo que he leido de historia, es cuan gilipollas somos los hombres (y hombras).
> 
> ...



Si me permites una recomendación "romana", recomiendo lo que para mi es la biblia de la novela histórica de esa época:
Colleen McCullough y su serie sobre Roma.


_The First Man in Rome_ (1990); traducción castellana. _El Primer Hombre de Roma_ (Planeta, 1990). Recoge el período de los años 110-100 a.C.89
_The Grass Crown_ (1991); traducción castellana: _La corona de hierba_ (Planeta, 1991). Recoge el período de los años 99-86 a. C.
_Fortune's Favourites_ (1993); traducción castellana: _Favoritos de la fortuna_ (Planeta, 1993). Recoge el período de los años 83-69 a. C.
_Caesar's Women_ (1996); traducción castellana: _Las mujeres de César_ (Planeta, 1996). Recoge el período de los años 68-58 a. C.
_Caesar _ (1997); traducción castellana: _César_ (Planeta, 1998). Recoge el período de los años 54-48 a. C.
_The October Horse_ (2002); traducción castellana: _El caballo de César_ (Ediciones B, 2003). Recoge el período de los años 48-42 a. C.
_Antony and Cleopatra_ (2007); traducción castellana: _Antonio y Cleopatra_ (Planeta, 2008). Recoge el período de los años 41-27 a.C.10
Prácticamente 100 años de historia. Mario, Sila, César, Pompeyo, Marco Antonio, Augusto. Todos los regímenes (república, dictadura, imperio) con todos los detalles de su funcionamiento a nivel político, legislativo y económico-social. Separación de poderes. Bancos. Obras públicas. Generación de moneda. Financiación de guerras. Estructuras familiares y sociales. Patricios, caballeros, plebe. Elecciones. Consulado. Batallas y estrategia (por qué dirigía este general y no otro por ejemplo). Revueltas. Juicios. Negociación. Vida en la ciudad y en el campo. Estados asociados a Roma.
Para mi libro de cabecera. Cuando me aburro, abro uno al azar y empiezo a leer. Son lecciones de vida. Página tras página. Y son 800 páginas por volumen. Todo escrito como una novela. Lo que "The Wire" es a nuestro tiempo, estos libros son a Roma.


----------



## FranMen (26 Mar 2019)

De Roma la saga Benasur. Ciencia Ficción muy entretenida y muy bien documentada


----------



## crufel (26 Mar 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Si me permites una recomendación "romana", recomiendo lo que para mi es la biblia de la novela histórica de esa época:
> Colleen McCullough y su serie sobre Roma.
> 
> 
> ...



Fantástica recomendación de libros. Voy a encargar ya el primero aunque no le podré meter mano hasta el verano.

Aprovecho para también para recomendar a nuestros hijos y sobrinos este libro si queremos iniciarlos en la novela histórica.







Historia en cuentos, 2017. Amazon. Francisco Castillo.
Son novelas históricas cortas.
Lo recomiendan mucho en este blog educativo: Reseña: HISTORIA EN CUENTOS. DE LA PREHISTORIA AL RENACIMIENTO, de Francisco Castillo.


----------



## Germinal84 (26 Mar 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Si me permites una recomendación "romana", recomiendo lo que para mi es la biblia de la novela histórica de esa época:
> Colleen McCullough y su serie sobre Roma.
> 
> 
> ...



El otro día hablaba Fernando de Espartaco y no pude evitar acordarme de estos libros y de los acaudalados Craso y Lúculo que lo derrotaron.
Aprovecho el offtopic para saludaros a todos, me he registrado recientemente en el foro y éste es uno de mis hilos favoritos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2019)

Hola, Germinal84: Bienvenido a este hilo y espero que por aquí te encuentres cómodo. Tengo que apuntarte que, realmente, la intervención de Pompeyo impidió que Craso se llevará la gloria de acabar él solo con la Rebelión de Espartaco, aunque prácticamente hiciera todo el "trabajo"... Bueno, más bien las legiones que tenía a su mando.

Y dejo esto...

The Staggering Amount Of Gold & Silver Investment Since The 2008 Financial Crisis – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Mar 2019)

vaya escandalo con la plata....a 15 $ , cambio a 1,12 $ y no baja online la oz. de 16 €....


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Mar 2019)

Buenas, hacía tiempo que no podía leer el hilo y me asalta una duda.
Viendo que la onza de oro está subiendo en webs como El andorrano y Coininvest, ¿ os parece bien comprar ahora un par de onzas a precio 1200 euros o mejor esperar a ver hacia donde tira ?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 Mar 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Buenas, hacía tiempo que no podía leer el hilo y me asalta una duda.
> Viendo que la onza de oro está subiendo en webs como El andorrano y Coininvest, ¿ os parece bien comprar ahora un par de onzas a precio 1200 euros o mejor esperar a ver hacia donde tira ?



La eterna duda, dado que esto de la cotización es un puto cachondeo, promedia amigo, promedia, todavía tienes tiempo seguramente.


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Mar 2019)

Estradibarius. dijo:


> La eterna duda, dado que esto de la cotización es un puto cachondeo, promedia amigo, promedia, todavía tienes tiempo seguramente.



Supongo que pagar 30 o 50 euros más cara una onza jode, pero bien es cierto que mi intención es legárselas a mis hijos, no son para hacer negocio en un año.

Para mi lo verdaderamente importante es proteger los ahorros e intentar asegurar algo del porvenir de los míos.

Lo único es saber hacia donde tira el oro, que parece que es hacia arriba


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 Mar 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Supongo que pagar 30 o 50 euros más cara una onza jode, pero bien es cierto que mi intención es legárselas a mis hijos, no son para hacer negocio en un año.
> 
> Para mi lo verdaderamente imporante es proteger los ahorros e intentar asegurar algo del porvenir de los míos.
> 
> *Lo único es saber hacia donde tira el oro, que parece que es hacia arriba*



Pues eso, volvemos a lo mismo, ojalá bajase 100 pavos la onza, vendo hasta los calzones pa comprar algo.


----------



## alicate (27 Mar 2019)

mensajero del pasado


En algunos pueblos aún tienen o tenemos la costumbre de q la palabra dada de un hombre a otro hombre es mas que la ley. Honradez y palabra es lo mismo, la gente sabia de quien se tenía que fiar, parecido a la basura de leyes q hay ahora.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2019)

Hola, Jake el perro: Si es un dinero del que puedes prescindir, pues poco más hay que tener en cuenta... Si es para ATESORAR, el precio del Oro NO debería condicionar mucho la decisión a tomar, máxime cuando sus máximos relativos, es decir los del 2011, están todavía bastante lejos.

Yo ya escribí en este hilo que espero un "impasse" durante poco tiempo, NO descartando que se visiten los $1300, pero sigo pensando que el escenario sigue siendo "alcista"... El "abaratamiento" deberías esperarlo más por una evolución positiva del par EUR/USD, pero por ahí tampoco de atisba una gran mejora en el corto plazo: el par EUR/USD hace tiempo que se mantiene en el rango que les va "bien", es decir los 1,12/1,15.

De todas formas, podrías comprar una Onza ahora y esperar un poco más para comprar la otra que tienes previsto, pero claro eso tampoco te garantiza que se vaya a dar un mejor precio.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2019)

# alicate: Respecto a lo que subrayas del post de mensajero del pasado, es cierto que en tiempos no tan lejanos, la palabra iba por delante de otras consideraciones. Por ejemplo, en las zonas rurales de España, era bastante habitual que la gente comprará en los Colmados de la época siendo "fiados", es decir se apuntaba el importe mensual y luego se cobraba a final de mes o cuando se hubiera pactado, sin escritos ni intereses por enmedio... y es que la palabra en aquellos tiempos era suficiente garantía.

¿El mundo ha avanzado desde aquellos tiempos? En lo tecnológico SÍ, pero en los VALORES va a ser que NO...

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (27 Mar 2019)

Estoy muy satisfecho con SSR minig, pero no la veo ahora mismo con una de las más apetecibles. El dorado se esta recuperando bien, tiene activos interesantes, esta infravalorada pero no me gustan nada su directiva y tiene la problemática de Grecia aún en la sopa. 
Barrick sin duda es una opción con menos riesgo y proporcionara un aceptable dividendo, pero en su categoria , como ya he dicho alguna vez, prefiero a Newmont. Y Newmont Goldcorp a Barrick-Rangold. (Por cierto NEM da un dividendo especial antes de la unión con Goldcorp). 

"Normalmente" las mineras se mueven junto el precio spot por un múltiplo variable (yo diría que "normalmente" entre un 1,5 y 3) así que pueden no ser aptas para almas muy sensibles


----------



## el mensa (27 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # alicate: Respecto a lo que subrayas del post de mensajero del pasado, es cierto que en tiempos no tan lejanos, la palabra iba por delante de otras consideraciones. Por ejemplo, en las zonas rurales de España, era bastante habitual que la gente comprará en los Colmados de la época siendo "fiados", es decir se apuntaba el importe mensual y luego se cobraba a final de mes o cuando se hubiera pactado, sin escritos ni intereses por enmedio... y es que la palabra en aquellos tiempos era suficiente garantía.
> 
> ¿El mundo ha avanzado desde aquellos tiempos? En lo tecnológico SÍ, pero en los VALORES va a ser que NO...
> 
> Saludos.



En valores nos hemos deshumanizado: Egoismo, individualismo, etc. Ya no es cuestión de avanzar, es que hemos retrocedido.

Dicen que cuanto más corrupto es un estado más leyes tiene, pero es que todo va a la par: Políticos corruptos, sociedad sin valores, etc. 

Pecamos de echar la culpa a todos los demás, los viejos a los jóvenes, los varones a las mujeres, los autónomos y sector privado a los funcionarios... Todos a palos por la progresiva degradación social que sufrimos, pero no nos engañemos y hagamos autocrítica: Todos hemos ido a peor, algunos poco, otros mucho, otros son prácticamente irrecuperables, otros se volverían totalmente disfuncionales ante un endurecimiento de las condiciones de vida generales.


----------



## Pintxen (27 Mar 2019)

En mi opinión se está dando una "adolescencialización" (tela con el palabro...) de la sociedad. Los niños ya no son niños, se les viste como a mayores, no juegan, sino que hacen actividades de mayores como entrenar al futbol o participar en un concurso de la tele (habeis visto masterchef junior? da miedo), llevan en el bolsillo un movil de unos cuantos cientos de euros... se comportan como adolescentes.
Los adultos también nos comportamos como adolescentes todo el día en las redes sociales, operándose al primer signo de arrugas en la cara, practicando deportes de riesgo con 50 años, jugando a la wii, emancipándonos a los 40 años...
Todo esto no me parece casualidad, yo pienso que está totalmente planificado. Pero qué sentido tiene?
Muy sencillo: en la adolescencia somos muy manipulables, impulsivos, consumistas, inestables, irracionales, derrochadores, caprichosos, etc...
Manteniendo a la sociedad en ese estado consiguen un "populacho" mucho más manejable.


----------



## el mensa (27 Mar 2019)

No creo que esté planificado, más bien una cosa ha llevado a la otra. Hemos alcanzado una cota de civilización estratosférica compada con el resto de los 10.000 o 12.000 años de evolución cultural. La brecha generacional se ha abierto mucho, nl tenemos nada que ver ni tan siquiera con nuestros padres en cuanto a forma de vida, ni mucho menos con la vida de nuestros abuelos y bisabuelos, los cuales si que se parecían entre ellos porque no se había acelerado aún la evolución tecnológica. 

Resumiendo: Vivimos muy bien y cuando el diablo se aburre mata moscas con el rabo... la cabra tira al monte... la ociosidad es la madre de todos los vicios...

No niego que alguien esté sacando tajada de todo esto, la persona más rica de España empezó con una tienda de ropa cuando por ejemplo hasta hace 60 años romper unos zapatos era motivo de que te persiguiera tu madre con la escoba... Algo de ingeniería social hay y algunos visionarios acerca del futuro parece que lo acertaron en sus novelas y películas, pero es probable que esto que digo sea un sesgo de confirmación porque hay muchos otros "visionarios" que no han acertado ni una. 

Estamos filosóficos esta semana...


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # alicate: Respecto a lo que subrayas del post de mensajero del pasado, es cierto que en tiempos no tan lejanos, la palabra iba por delante de otras consideraciones. Por ejemplo, en las zonas rurales de España, era bastante habitual que la gente comprará en los Colmados de la época siendo "fiados", es decir se apuntaba el importe mensual y luego se cobraba a final de mes o cuando se hubiera pactado, sin escritos ni intereses por enmedio... y es que la palabra en aquellos tiempos era suficiente garantía.
> 
> ¿El mundo ha avanzado desde aquellos tiempos? En lo tecnológico SÍ, pero en los VALORES va a ser que NO...
> 
> Saludos.



Mi abuela tenía un colmado de esos y se arruinó por fiar. Nadie pagaba al contado. La gente, en los pueblos, no tenía efectivo porque casi todo lo que cultivaba lo consumía la unidad familiar y apenas tenían nada para vender.Los excedentes se los llevaba la cooperativa para el racionamiento y solo podían distraer un poco para el estraperlo y el mercado negro.

Una vecina que debía la intemerata, además le pedía cien pesetas para que sus hijos, ya mozos viejos, pudiesen salir el fin de semana a alternar y solicitaba que se lo anotasen en la libreta que nunca liquidaba. Otra vendió una vaca y la sacó por el medio del monte para no pasar por el camino delante de casa y que mi abuela no la viera y así no pagarle la cuenta. Otra más, cuando le pidió el dinero de varios meses que le debía, se ofendió enormemente y se fue a comprar al pueblo de al lado. Nunca más volvió.

Los pueblos... tenían unas cosas buenas y otras muy malas... Todo el mundo se escapaba de allí, si podía.

Sin embargo, a pesar de las enormes necesidades de todo, ninguno se quedaba solo y abandonado, ni moría delante del televisor sin que nadie se percatase, aunque tampoco había televisión ni teníamos que aguantar el sermón del padre Ferreras en la Secta todas las mañanas. El cura solo venía a la misa y mi abuela lo echó de casa por llamarle la atención por trabajar en domingo.

Las puertas no se cerraban nunca, ni siquiera de noche, y todo el mundo entraba y salía como Pedro por su casa. Había un montón de gente a comer y si llegaba un vecino o un primo de otro pueblo, se le ponía un plato y donde comen dos, comen tres. También había un servicio de taza y cubiertos para uso de algún pobre, si aparecía por la puerta, y se sentaba a la mesa como los demás. Cuando llegaba la matanza, se preparaban raciones abundantes de carne y embutido y los niños las llevábamos a repartir a las casas que no tenían cerdo que sacrificar y todos comían un poco para celebrarlo y una señora muy vieja que olía a vaca, con pelos blancos en la barbilla, nos daba muchos besos que nos limpiábamos con las mangas.

Nos hacíamos espadas con dos maderas cruzadas cogidas en el monte y jugábamos todo el verano con ellas. No volvíamos a casa en todo el día y las vacaciones duraban tres meses y nunca se acababan. Aunque un día, no supimos cuando, todo terminó y aquellas personas, que parecían eternas y siempre habían estado allí, desaparecieron y ahora solo hay una poca gente extraña y ya casi no queda nadie que los haya conocido. El tiempo, el gran destructor, los aniquiló y cuando yo me muera ese mundo, una vez bullicioso, será como si nunca hubiera existido. Todos los afanes, los trabajos, las pasiones, las desgracias de aquellos benditos no habrán sido más que el sueño burlón del malvado demiurgo que los creó.

Perdón por la digresión.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Mar 2019)

Bon dia... 

Datos de produccion Au/Ag en Rusia para enero: produjo menos plata pero mas oro que en el mismo mes del 2018.

Russian January gold output at 17.84 tonnes - finmin


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Mar 2019)

Sobre ebola y oro:

More than a third of gold mines in Congo exposed to Ebola — report | MINING.com 

BTW, que enfermo debe estar el mundo para que se ataquen centros de atencion para la cura del ebola... lo que comentaba "mensajero del pasado" mas arriba sobre "... otrosse volveran totalmente disfuncionales..." creo que ese "otros" se puede cambiar por "muchos"... esta en nuestros genes.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kovaliov: Yo he hablado en función de lo que conocí y era como te he comentado por donde vivía por aquel entonces... Supongo que también influiría que en la zona, aunque más bien en toda la región, había trabajo y la Economía NO se basaba en la producción agropecuaria. Ciertamente, cuando se producían las devaluaciones de la Peseta o se encarecían determinados productos básicos, ese crédito libre de intereses se restringía, pero ya te digo que favorecía el consumo de lo más fundamental. También esa forma de "negocio" hacía que aquellos Colmados fueran viables, sino su existencia hubiera sido más limitada.

En cualquier caso, está claro que nuestra Sociedad es mucho mejor en numerosos aspectos (Sanidad, Educación, Tecnología, etc), pero ha existido un auténtico declive en los VALORES y eso se ha producido de abajo a arriba, es decir empezando por las unidades familiares hasta llegar a quienes ejercen la "gobernanza" de los poderes públicos. Tampoco es algo exclusivo de nuestro país, más bien al contrario, ya que es algo que alcanza proporciones mundiales. En España todavía se puede vivir medianamente bien...

¿Por qué ha sucedido esto? Ni pajolera idea... Imagino que hemos gestionado mal aquellos recursos que hemos optimizado, es decir por un lado nos han hecho la vida más fácil, pero por otro lado han favorecido la dejación de muchas obligaciones que deben existir en una Sociedad debidamente organizada.

Y NO has hecho ninguna "disgregación"... ¿Cuántas "conversaciones" de este tipo tienes en tu entorno? Pues, este hilo se creó con la intención de que pudiéramos hablar de cosas serias y NO sólo de lo más "material"...

# JohnGalt: La noticia que enlazas me ha resultado cuanto menos "curiosa"... Ciertamente, NO la pongo en duda por dos razones: ese medio está especializado en la Minería y también es cierto lo del Ébola.

Mí "curiosidad" deriva de que ¿ahora se han dado cuenta de ello?

Y dejo esto...

Tambores de crisis: el mercado espera que la Fed baje los tipos de interés en septiembre

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No piensan lo mismo en el hilo compra venta de MP´s.
> 
> Si alguien postea sobre métodos para comprobar la veracidad de los metales. normalmente le acusan de ensuciar el hilo.
> 
> ...





Ya lo vi, ya!!!!!


----------



## veismuler (28 Mar 2019)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto, que hago en este hilo maniqueo?
> Definitivamente no encajo. Me voy con el rabo entre las piernas. Mea culpa.
> Cuidaros gente



Long Gamma.....seguramente leas el hilo aunque no escribas.
Leer al interfecto este de Fernando poner cosas como que eres un individuo válido (cara A de la cinta), que 
en lo personal, tanto si te quedas como si te vas, ni fu ni fa... y que no ha aprendido algo de ti (Cara B y oscura del personaje éste), no tiene precio. No bailarle el agua a este ser, es lo que conlleva...
Lo que no sé es como la peña del hilo sigue a este engreído.
Va a ser de risa el día que alguno del hilo le haga un seguimiento a todo lo que este personaje ha dicho de sí mismo, de lo que sabe y de lo que dice de sí mismo que es "experto"...
Algun día lo mismo lo publico yo mismo...sobre lo que este tipo ha dicho de sí mismo, en cada uno de estos hilos..te hago un adelanto...este tío ha dicho de sí mismo que sabe, que nadie le puede enseñar, que ha estudiado, que está trabajando, vamos....que nadie le va a enseñar como te dice a tí.......ATENTO Long gamma...ATENTO.. sobre 326 áreas de distintas materias, que engloban desde creencias espirituales, economía, filosofía, Estado, Derecho, Ciencias políticas, arte, historia, geografía, Seguridad, Justicia, política española, geofísica, geoestrategia.....voy a parar aquí...que me da la risa...
En fin, no dejes de leer el hilo...aunque únicamente sea para que el iluminado este se siga poniendo medallas de sí mismo...leerle y echarse flores a sí mismo y despreciar internamente, al que le rebate en algo...no veas como mola y la risa que produce...aunque no puede ocultarlo porque es su forma de hacer causa común (sigue alimentando su enorme ego y los demás le escuchan). El caso típico de trastorno de personalidad por histrionismo...
NO te vayas long gamma, sigue leyéndole, y haz como yo y pártete de la risa....


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Kovaliov: Yo he hablado en función de lo que conocí y era como te he comentado por donde vivía por aquel entonces... Supongo que también influiría que en la zona, aunque más bien en toda la región, había trabajo y la Economía NO se basaba en la producción agropecuaria. Ciertamente, cuando se producían las devaluaciones de la Peseta o se encarecían determinados productos básicos, ese crédito libre de intereses se restringía, pero ya te digo que favorecía el consumo de lo más fundamental. También esa forma de "negocio" hacía que aquellos Colmados fueran viables, sino su existencia hubiera sido más limitada.
> 
> ...



Hablo del norte. Allí las fincas eran muy pequeñas. Una familia de siete miembros vivía con una vaca. Muy mal, por supuesto. De ahí la enorme emigración de todos los hermanos, menos el primogénito, que se quedaba con la explotación.

También muchos se hicieron ricos en América y construyeron enormes y fascinantes mansiones en los pueblos más remotos. Claro que entonces se Iba a trabajar en lugares en los que estaba todo por hacer y disfrutaban de un PIB y un desarrollo que estaba treinta años por delante de España.

Iban a contribuir y a aportar al crecimiento del país, por eso eran bien recibidos y tenían oportunidades.

No iban a países que llevan cuarenta años soportando el treinta por ciento de paro y no había paguitas, ni sanidad, ni nada. Ni se les ocurría delinquir porque fueran muy pobres y oprimidos, que lo eran, sino que trabajaban como burros porque ser un delincuente era el peor deshonor y no podías volver a tu pueblo con la cabeza alta.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2019)

veismuler: Bueno, ya apareció el "disfuncional"... Nada, está comprobado que te "aburres": búscate una "Chita" o un "Chito" (contra "gustos"...).

Y te dejo, CANSINO... que ser, eres CANSINOOOOO...


----------



## Muttley (28 Mar 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Ya lo vi, ya!!!!!



Bueno. Desde luego no soy el más antiguo del foro, pero llevo ya algunos años.
Esto viene porque en épocas de mucho ajetreo en el hilo de compra-venta (año 2012, 2013, 2014), los mensajes quedaban relegados rápidamente a segunda y tercera página en apenas un día o un par de ellos.
Si otros usuarios se ponían a comentar de algo que no fuera estrictamente yo compro-yo vendo, eran invitados a que abriesen otros hilos en el foro porque si no relegaban un anuncio reciente....a cuarta página. Y no porque sus aportaciones no fueran interesantes.
Hasta las actualizaciones se pedía que fueran con un poco de sentido y que no hubiera mensajes de subida artificiales cada poco en plan "nadie quiere mi filármonica a 1100?....venga hombre! animaos!" porque entonces era un gallinero. Las preguntas, ofertas y contactos de cualquier tipo por privado siempre.
Muchos de los foreros que compran-venden ahora, también lo hacían entonces, y por eso esa amable invitación que espero que nadie se haya tomado a mal.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Mar 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> ....
> Hasta las actualizaciones se pedía que fueran con un poco de sentido y que no hubiera mensajes de subida artificiales cada poco en plan "nadie quiere mi filármonica a 1100?....venga hombre! animaos!" porque entonces era un gallinero. ......




Me lo puedo imaginar!


----------



## el mensa (28 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> veismuler: Bueno, ya apareció el "disfuncional"... Nada, está comprobado que te "aburres": búscate una "Chita" o un "Chito" (contra "gustos"...).
> 
> Y te dejo, CANSINO... que ser, eres CANSINOOOOO...



Dejalo. Es tipo que nos quiere decir de que podemos hablar o no, ni caso. 

Además que cuestiona y degrada nuestros conocimientos de cultura general. Envidia pura y dura.


----------



## Mochuelo (28 Mar 2019)

Creo que newmont esta firmando el finiquito y mostrando el camino de salida  

Mark Bistrow creo que es un activo Tier 1 de Randgold, espero con impaciencia el plan de restructuración que sigue a la fusión.


----------



## veismuler (28 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> veismuler: Bueno, ya apareció el "disfuncional"... Nada, está comprobado que te "aburres": búscate una "Chita" o un "Chito" (contra "gustos"...).
> 
> Y te dejo, CANSINO... que ser, eres CANSINOOOOO...



Tú eres el enfermo .....recuerda trastorno de la personalidad por histrionismo.... de manual..
No te da vergüenza expresarte así contra otros foreros...y ahora resulta que te acaba de salir otro de los palmeros que no conozco de nada el tal mensajero del pasado...mira chaval ...no te conozco pero no le haces mucho favor a una persona que se cree el más grande y que nadie le puede enseñar nada... A una persona asíi lo que necesita es tratamiento y no palmeros y pelotas como tú .....mensajero del pasado... un besito


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2019)

# casaytierras: Ya lo he borrado. Te agradezco la colocación correcta del enlace.

Saludos.


----------



## Jotac (28 Mar 2019)

Toma caída de oro y plata, vaya tela de mercados...menos mal que no especulo, me abrí una cuenta en un trader y no hago mas que perder dinero virtual


----------



## Jotac (28 Mar 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Supongo que pagar 30 o 50 euros más cara una onza jode, pero bien es cierto que mi intención es legárselas a mis hijos, no son para hacer negocio en un año.
> 
> Para mi lo verdaderamente importante es proteger los ahorros e intentar asegurar algo del porvenir de los míos.
> 
> Lo único es saber hacia donde tira el oro, que parece que es hacia arriba



Aprovecha! o mas bien haz lo contrario de lo que yo diga ja ja ja. En serio, como ya han dicho: a promediar y diversificar compras en el tiempo, y a dormir tranquilo. Buena tarde a todo el mundo


----------



## veismuler (28 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hola Tarzán, aquí tienes otro pelota más.
> 
> Te recuerdo que este hilo trata de oro, no de desórdenes mentales (DSM).
> 
> ...



paraíso fiscal si te das cuenta ...he entrado porque un chaval se ha ido del hilo .... Y el que lo ha menospreciado ha sido Fernando.. de todas maneras si tu fueras un tío tan valiente te hubieras expresado a favor del chaval que este tío ha menospreciado ...pero como eres otro pelota más ...bien dicho por ti mismo... no te puedo calificar de otra forma nada más que eres un cobarde... O que no te enteras o que no te interesa enterarte... En cuanto a mi paso por este hilo haré lo que me salga de las narices.... Faltaría Plus.... Y posiblemente saltaré cada vez que este tío menosprecie a cualquier forero....con una de sus manidas frases de.... A mí que me vas a enseñar tú.... De este tío nada aprendo.... Vamos de aquellos que intentan pensar con el cerebro propio y no con el ajeno como parece que no es tu caso..
Sé valiente y cuando menosprecie a otro tío con palabras.... díselo y no le hagas la pelota... Que las palmas se te escuchan desde donde yo estoy...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2019)

Reportado. Tres posts para NO decir NADA... fuera de insultar. Anda vuelve a tu JAULA...


----------



## veismuler (28 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Reportado. Tres posts para NO decir NADA... fuera de insultar. Anda vuelve a tu JAULA...



Algo he dicho por ejemplo que eres un creído qué necesitas ayuda... Y ya sabes que en otros post te he dicho unas cuantas cosas más...además no me hago ilusiones el engaño que haces sobre las personas es muy potente.... pero si con esto consigo que las personas se den cuenta que te hace falta un poquito más de humildad yo ya estaré contento...y estaré aquí cada vez que menosprecies a alguna persona... Porque para ti nohay solución salvo que te trates la megalomanía...


----------



## CaraCortada (28 Mar 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Algo he dicho por ejemplo que eres un creído qué necesitas ayuda... Y ya sabes que en otros post te he dicho unas cuantas cosas más...además no me hago ilusiones el engaño que haces sobre las personas es muy potente.... pero si con esto consigo que las personas se den cuenta que te hace falta un poquito más de humildad yo ya estaré contento...y estaré aquí cada vez que menosprecies a alguna persona... Porque para ti nohay solución salvo que te trates la megalomanía...



Queda usted ignorado per secula


----------



## veismuler (28 Mar 2019)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Queda usted ignorado per secula



Gracias es un honor ser ignorado por alguien como tú


----------



## veismuler (28 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Muy noble por tu parte el defender a otros, pero:
> 
> - El forero al que te refieres, se ha ido motu proprio, nadie le ha echado.
> - Bueno, no se ha ido porque anda por aquí: Economía: - Crack del 29. ¿Explicaciones para tontos?. ¿Podría volver a repetirse algo similar hoy en día?
> ...



Como veo que sigues sin enterarte te lo voy a intentar explicar más despacito.... Después ...después repito.... después de que elforero se fuera el señorito Fernando le dijo que no aprendía nada de él.. le dijo también cosas como individuo en el mismo post y cosas como que ni fu ni fa para el....como verás a este que le haces la pelota pues es un dechado de virtudes....y lo siento mucho si uso un poco de fuerza para que el que se expresa hacia otras personas tan mal... lo siento mucho pero es lo que hay....algunas personas solo reaccionan cuando le dices cuatro verdades a la cara y de forma proporcional a lo que hace..


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Mar 2019)

Dejemos cuestiones personales e inquinas varías.

*Esto es un post de evolución del oro* y, aunque no puedo dedicarle mucho tiempo, tengo que decir que @*fernandojcg*

me ha aconsejado cuando se lo he pedido. Y por tanto le estoy muy agradecido ya que ES UN EXPERTO EN EL TEMA


----------



## veismuler (28 Mar 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Dejemos cuestiones personales e inquinas varías.
> 
> *Esto es un post de evolución del oro* y, aunque no puedo dedicarle mucho tiempo, tengo que decir que @*fernandojcg*
> 
> me ha aconsejado cuando se lo he pedido. Y por tanto le estoy muy agradecido ya que ES UN EXPERTO EN EL TEMA



Cojonudo ...si yo estoy contigo.... Pero un experto en un tema que menosprecia en cualquier sentido a un forero pues es como aquel que te llega a tu casa y te hace una ñapa de 1000 pares de narices en el cuarto de baño lo deja de lujo y cuándo se va te dice ...gracias capullo... no creo que lo volvieras a contratar.... O al menos le pedirías explicaciones....
pero tienes razón lo mejor es que yo me calle hasta que este señor salte contra otro entonces volveré.... Y como los lleva en el ADN pues supongo que tendré que estar de vez en cuando..


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Mar 2019)

Bueno, una vez solventado el incidente mediante el uso del botoncito mágico, volvamos a lo nuestro.

La caída del oro y la plata, ¿a qué viene? En febrero pude evitarla, pero ahora me ha cogido desprevenido.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Mar 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, una vez solventado el incidente mediante el uso del botoncito mágico, volvamos a lo nuestro.
> 
> La caída del oro y la plata, ¿a qué viene? En febrero pude evitarla, pero ahora me ha cogido desprevenido.



Solo quieren juegar, si especulan hasta con los chicharros más famélicos imagine con los mp, una fiesta constante..


----------



## timi (28 Mar 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, una vez solventado el incidente mediante el uso del botoncito mágico, volvamos a lo nuestro.
> 
> La caída del oro y la plata, ¿a qué viene? En febrero pude evitarla, pero ahora me ha cogido desprevenido.




por si te sirve de consuelo , yo también esquive las otras caídas , pero esta también me ha pillado , son cantidades asumibles y con la tranquilidad de que todo lo que sube , baja , y lo que baja , sube... jeje
ya comente que estoy en un proceso personal de aprendizaje , y esto también sirve para el aprendizaje , lo anormal era que empezara en este mundo ganando todas las manos ,, aun así , sigo en verde , pero no tan verde.
Creo que es una bajada temporal , pero también pensaba que no bajaría de 1300 $ ,,,
En todo caso , los que vais cojos de físico , es un buen momento ,,,
saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Hace una semana (¿el 21?) ya indiqué la posibilidad de que se diera el escenario que ahora estamos viviendo en el Oro e incluso ayer mismo volvía a incidir en ello respondiendo a una pregunta de Jake el perro. Bien, en el Oro es posible que se testeen los últimos mínimos y la Plata sigue teniendo muy mala "pinta"...

Y, en lo personal, sigo pensando que los mercados están sumamente peligrosos... Entrar ahora mismo en mineras de MPs es bastante temerario, pero bueno esa es una simple apreciación personal y cada cual debe tomar sus decisiones como mejor considere.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Mar 2019)

No le dejan que amenace esos 1340. Llevamos así desde el 2013.

Ya empieza a resultar tedioso 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2019)

veismuler… cada uno es como es, y juzgando a otros desde nuestra postura, no lograremos ampliar la misma.

Fernando será como será en su vida personal, en su trabajo, con su familia, amigos, entorno...pero hay algo que yo al menos veo claro, y es que aquí y ahora estamos intercambiando posturas e ideas gracias en gran medida a su labor.

Cuando alguien toma las riendas de algo, sea lo que sea, aparecerán críticos, es normal, pero al mismo tiempo aparecerán remeros que apoyan la dirección tomada por el patrón y hacen que el destino sea un fin común.

Aquí, no hay intereses económicos, ni tan siquiera tratos de favor que beneficien a nadie, es más, la gran mayoría ni nos conocemos...¿Qué gana Fernando o cualquier otro aportando de buena fe lo que considera interesante?...¿Qué ganas tu juzgando o criticando su ego?...

Hay que colocar piedras en el muro, y no tirarlas...personalmente cuanto más mayor soy, más entiendo lo complicado que es ser afín con otras personas de mi entorno, en cuanto a amistad personal, esta se reduce cada vez más a mínima expresión a pesar de sí tener muchos "colegas" y conocidos, por eso considero que sí, criticar una idea es constructivo si se hace con argumentos, pero criticar a quién aporta esa idea, ya sea un mendrugo, o un genio, no cambiará a la propia idea en si.

En cuanto al metal, creo que esta corrección puede ser oportunidad de compra para metal físico...yo al menos así lo haré, pues la esperaba desde hace semanas. ¿Seguirá cayendo? … es posible, pero creo que estaremos unos días en estas cotas para consolidar y seguir trepando poco a poco.

Veremos, pero creo que a los que andamos por aquí nos interesa más que este abajo a que se nos escape muy rápido.

Buen viernes... ¡ya!


----------



## FranMen (29 Mar 2019)

No hay que ser alarmista, en Noviembre se vieron precios peores (o mejores, según se mire). Tampoco son grandes oscilaciones, salvo para los que van apalancados. Esto puede seguir así muchos meses.


----------



## antorob (29 Mar 2019)

Un largo articulo del nuevo eje Turquia-Iran-Qatar y como los americanos tratan de boicotearlo atacando la lira turca.

Por si alguno quiere una lectura alternativa.

Turquia y el eje Qatar-Iran-Turquia.

Saludos.

PD. Veismuler, todos los que llevamos algún tiempo por aquí nos conocemos. La inquina y el rencor no conducen a nada. Solo amargan al que lo siente. Olvida los malos momentos y disfruta del intercambio en un foro como este.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Mar 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> No hay que ser alarmista, en Noviembre se vieron precios peores (o mejores, según se mire). Tampoco son grandes oscilaciones, salvo para los que van apalancados. Esto puede seguir así muchos meses.



Pues entonces tengo que pasar a este a la carpeta de predicciones que no se cumplen
porque, según él, hoy tendría que dispararse el precio de los metales.

45 Days Until A Multi Year Breakout In Precious Metals

Ya la tengo abarrotada. Me voy a comprar un disco duro mayor. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## veismuler (29 Mar 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Un largo articulo del nuevo eje Turquia-Iran-Qatar y como los americanos tratan de boicotearlo atacando la lira turca.
> 
> Por si alguno quiere una lectura alternativa.
> 
> ...



Paketazo..no quería volver a entrar pero como me seguís aludiendo no me queda más remedio...como decía el camarada Lenin los hechos suelen ser testarudos.... así que mi juicio no es mi postura.... es lo que él hace ....son hechos simplemente hechos que pasan por desacreditar a foreros menospreciandolos... Para hablar de su labor y mérito creo que ya me he expresado bastante bien cuando he realizado la analogía del experto albañil y subrayo....experto.... que hace una obra en el cuarto de baño... creo que cualquiera lo puede entender... Aplicándoselo a Fernando como el experto albañil.... Que qué gana Fernando? nada y mucho no gana nada porque así mismo se desacredita y mucho porque mientras le sigáis bailando el agua y no le digáis su realidad vive en una fantasía dónde se cree el más grande.... Pero lo mismo que me dices a mí díselo a él... Dile que se pasa con determinados foreros y que rectifique ....que pida perdón por su prepotencia y menosprecio a personas basadas en su supuesta sabiduría y repito supuesta... Porque nadie es sabio si termina con menosprecios al personal....pero entre nosotros paketazo... no creo que lo hagas .... No creo que digas ni mu....es muy difícil decirle la verdad al líder y menos como es tu caso que os lisonjeais mutuamente... Lo mismo te digo a ti Antorob...


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Paketazo..no quería volver a entrar pero como me seguís aludiendo no me queda más remedio...como decía el camarada Lenin los hechos suelen ser testarudos.... así que mi juicio no es mi postura.... es lo que él hace ....son hechos simplemente hechos que pasan por desacreditar a foreros menospreciandolos... Para hablar de su labor y mérito creo que ya me he expresado bastante bien cuando he realizado la analogía del experto albañil y subrayo....experto.... que hace una obra en el cuarto de baño... creo que cualquiera lo puede entender... Aplicándoselo a Fernando como el experto albañil.... Que qué gana Fernando? nada y mucho no gana nada porque así mismo se desacredita y mucho porque mientras le sigáis bailando el agua y no le digáis su realidad vive en una fantasía dónde se cree el más grande.... Pero lo mismo que me dices a mí díselo a él... Dile que se pasa con determinados foreros y que rectifique ....que pida perdón por su prepotencia y menosprecio a personas basadas en su supuesta sabiduría y repito supuesta... Porque nadie es sabio si termina con menosprecios al personal....pero entre nosotros paketazo... no creo que lo hagas .... No creo que digas ni mu....es muy difícil decirle la verdad al líder y menos como es tu caso que os lisonjeais mutuamente... Lo mismo te digo a ti Antorob...



No, no te confundas con mi persona...no me caso con nadie, si algo me parece incorrecto, lo comento, y Fernando como otros, lo saben, ya que hemos tenido desencuentros...bien cierto es que han sido los menos.

Y te reitero, que yo vengo buscando aquí aportaciones y puntos de vista variados...en mi micro entorno, no tengo esa posibilidad, y menos a nivel laboral, social.

Jamás he dejado de leer comentarios en base al forero que los escriba, aun que sí es cierto, que un Nick ya de entrada nos da una idea tras conocer su estilo de escritura, de lo que nos vamos a encontrar tras él.

Incluso Racional...por todos aquí conocido, ha realizado aportes interesantes a pesar de que no es su tónica, o charitazo con sus siempre equivocadas previsiones se ha ganado el respeto y cariño de los lectores...

Podría criticar a Fernando si así lo considerase oportuno... ojo, cuando digo criticar no me refiero a su persona que es un poco aquí la cuestión de fondo y en lo que difiero contigo, me refiero a al fondo del aporte en sí (metales, acciones, retrospectiva, previsiones...)

Pero criticar a la persona directamente no, no lo haré, o no al menos de manera abierta, ya que no sería el trato que me gustaría recibir a mi por terceros...y lo que no deseo para mi, no lo deseo para otros.

Por ejemplo he discrepado y seguro discrepo con Fernando en temas electorales, ya no de partidos o ideales, si no del fondo en sí de la democracia actual... ¿es motivo por mi parte para atacar a su persona?... sería idiota por mi parte si así lo hiciera, pues quizá no seamos ni él ni yo quienes estemos en posesión de la verdad.

¿Qué Fernando ataca a determinados foreros?...sí, he visto ataques que han ensuciado el Foro, y seguirán sucediendo...pero también es cierto que en este foro de todos los de burbuja, es dónde menos acontecen...y a favor de Fernando he de decir que en un primer momento siempre ha sido conciliador aun que al final no ha habido "acuerdo" entre las partes.

Veismuler, tu puedes ver en Fernando u otros un "enemigo" de la libertad de expresión...o de lo que sea...y seguro otros lo verán en ti... pero piensa que aquí y ahora, tenemos la posibilidad de llegar a entendernos en algunos aspectos y avanzar...seguro que tu conocimiento respecto a determinados temas es mayor al mío o al de otros...y eso es lo que yo quiero encontrar...aquí...o dónde se tercie.

Un saludo.


----------



## veismuler (29 Mar 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No, no te confundas con mi persona...no me caso con nadie, si algo me parece incorrecto, lo comento, y Fernando como otros, lo saben, ya que hemos tenido desencuentros...bien cierto es que han sido los menos.
> 
> Y te reitero, que yo vengo buscando aquí aportaciones y puntos de vista variados...en mi micro entorno, no tengo esa posibilidad, y menos a nivel laboral, social.
> 
> ...



Fernando no es mi enemigo es lo que él hace ese es mi enemigo toda persona es digna de crédito incluso el....Diferencia entre nosotros y él o entre tú yo y él es que a mí un niño de 15 años me puede enseñar 15000 cosas... Y que cualquiera incluso el más humilde me puede dar lecciones de 15000 cosas y de eso se trata la vida de aprender... Pero si tú te metes con otro foreros porque te crees que eres el culo del mundo ese es el problema... Pero haya paz entre nosotros...
esa paz no significa que no vaya a decirle lo que tenga que decirle cuando se meta con cualquiera...

.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Creo que NO se debe ensuciar más el hilo y si alguien quiere ejercerse como "justiciero de la verdad", pues anda que no tiene trabajo en el resto del foro... pero claro es preferible un lugar donde la tranquilidad suele ser de lo más habitual.

Que uno pueda "presumir" de Cultura NO es deleznable, máxime cuando uno mismo SIEMPRE ha reconocido que le queda mucho por avanzar y me estoy refiriendo a mí. Lo que hagan los demás en ese aspecto me tiene sin cuidado, pero creo que en este hilo -y sobre todo en las consultas particulares- he ayudado a bastante gente y NO por ello deseo ni merezco "aplausos"... Mi gran RETO es superarme a mí mismo y, quizás, eso me hace "pecar" -para algunos- de ser excesivamente competitivo. Lo que deberían hacer en este caso es mirar a su "ombligo" y NO al de los demás.

En MUCHAS ocasiones he comentado que yo también he aprendido de otros -como puede ser tu caso- y valoro también a quienes aportan, aunque a mí en lo personal haya cosas que NO me dicen NADA nuevo. Y NO por ello dejo de dar el oportuno "Zank". Lo que NO puede servir para mí, puede servir para otros muchos y, además, ya es algo importante que la gente se decida a escribir y aportar por aquí.

Luego, hay foreros que tienen una forma completamente dispar de ver las cosas con respecto a mí, como ha sido el caso del último forero que decidió marcharse de aquí, a pesar de que era un tipo interesante, pero recalco también que a mí NO me aportaba NADA. Seguramente, domina otra facetas distintas a las mías e incluso algunas "complementarias", pero si NO me gustaba era un asunto particular mío y tampoco creo que me pasará con él, ni muchísimo menos. Simplemente, hay que comparar los posts de cada uno de nosotros y ver cómo empezó el primero suyo.

Respecto a veismuler, NO voy a añadir NADA más, al menos de momento. Es un individuo que NUNCA ha aportado a este hilo y sólo ha entrado para crear "mal rollo" y ese es un hecho objetivo. Con repasar sus posts... Esto pasa en este foro, porque en otros ya lo habrían "despachado", pero NO por lo que dice, sino por cómo lo dice, aparte de que a veces he tenido desencuentros con otros conforeros y en ocasiones nos hemos arreglado o no por "mensaje privado"...

En fin, veismuler, creo que tienes derecho a expresar tu opinión sobre los temas que tratamos por aquí, pero a mí ya puedes dejarme en Paz o, simplemente, NO me leas. Y si alguien por aquí se considera "ultrajado" se puede defender perfectamente él solito...

Volviendo al tema principal del hilo, paketazo, pienso que el Oro NO debería profundizar en esta caída y creo que es una simple cuestión de tiempo el que retome de nuevo el alza. Lo que SÍ es cierto es que llevamos muchos años "mareando la perdiz"... Para los que tenemos los MPs con un objetivo claramente conservador, esta situación NO nos afecta, al menos porque tenemos unas determinadas "percepciones", que pueden estar o no equivocadas, pero eso el tiempo lo dirá...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (29 Mar 2019)

¿Algún comentario del piñako del paladio en estos últimos días?

Que tampoco es para quejarse, pero me temo que ya no vuelve a los maximos en una temporada.


----------



## timi (29 Mar 2019)

si discutimos un poco mas no nos da tiempo a disfrutar de la bajadita ,,,,


----------



## Jake el perro (29 Mar 2019)

Así estamos todos, ahora mismo ha subido levemente el precio de la onza


----------



## Jake el perro (29 Mar 2019)

Veremos cómo afecta el No acuerdo del brexit al precio del oro

Yes: 286
No: 344

MPs reject Theresa May's Brexit deal by 58 votes

May dijo que el resultado de la votación tendría *"graves consecuencias"* y que, por defecto legal, Reino Unido deberá abandonar la UE el *12 de abril.*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Mar 2019)

Paciencia Jake....levo años en el tema....pa mis bis-sobrinos en 2100...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2019)

# El hombre dubitativo: Tampoco sería tan "malo" que lo heredasen tus nietos. Yo ahora mismo firmaba porque alguien heredase mis MPs. Señal inequívoca de que NO me habría ido mal...

De todas formas, con Paciencia creo que verás romper los máximos que hizo el Oro en el 2011...

Saludos.


----------



## estepario (29 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # El hombre dubitativo: Tampoco sería tan "malo" que lo heredasen tus nietos. Yo ahora mismo firmaba porque alguien heredase mis MPs. Señal inequívoca de que NO me habría ido mal...
> 
> De todas formas, con Paciencia creo que verás romper los máximos que hizo el Oro en el 2011...
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## estepario (29 Mar 2019)

*Draghi Says Sovereign European Nations Must Seek ECB Approval To Manage Gold Reserves*

Comentado en silverdoctors


----------



## Orooo (29 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Menuda gente que hay en la LBMA, tienen genética de pirata desde siempre.
> 
> Quién se va a creer que estos elementos aceptan lingotes y no los comprueban, vengan de quien vengan...
> 
> ...




Podrias hacer un pequeño resumen del video en español?

Lo he visto pero no me he enterado, mi ingles es pesimo y no tiene subtitulos


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2019)

MIP dijo:


> ¿Algún comentario del piñako del paladio en estos últimos días?
> 
> Que tampoco es para quejarse, pero me temo que ya no vuelve a los maximos en una temporada.



Yo al paladio no le entraría ahora mismo, pero el platino llevo un tiempo ojeándolo y la verdad que me tienta, lo malo es que los instrumentos o son futuros puros con su consiguiente riesgo derivado de la volatilidad o mineras que lo obtienen como metal secundario o terciario en sus explotaciones.

En físico pues me lo he planteado, pero el IVA tira patrás.


----------



## Orooo (29 Mar 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tampoco entiendo mucho el inglés pero vale mas maña que fuerza.
> 
> 1-. Tienes que activar subtítulos y después...
> 2-. En la rueda dentada de configuracion ir al menú subtítulos y elegir "traducir automáticamente".
> ...



Pues me acabo de dar cuenta que si veo el video desde la pagina del foro si que puedo poner los subtitulos en español tal y como dices, pero si lo hago desde youtube no.

Llevo tiempo intentando encontrar la manera de que se me traduzcan los comentarios y los videos, y no conseguia ver la manera, y ahora me doy cuenta que si lo hago desde el navegador si puedo traducir los comentarios pero desde la aplicacion no.

El caso es que ahora intento poner subtitulos desde el navegador en otros videos y no puedo, no se si es que soy retrasado para todo esto o que, pero tantas mierdas que inventan y aplicaciones inutiles y no hay una sola que te ponga subtitulos traducidos en los videos y comentarios traducidos en youtube.


----------



## FranMen (29 Mar 2019)

estepario dijo:


> *Draghi Says Sovereign European Nations Must Seek ECB Approval To Manage Gold Reserves*
> 
> Comentado en silverdoctors



Pueden también controlar la compra de los particulares? Prohibirla?, o, simplemente ponerle IVA al oro?

¿De vuelta al patrón oro?
Parece que no interesa volver al patrón oro, no se podría manipular la economía tan fácilmente (‘What ever it takes’ no sería posible)


----------



## FranMen (29 Mar 2019)

Entrevista a Michael Hudson: “El Imperio utiliza el dólar como su principal instrumento de dominación”


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Mar 2019)

Buenos días,
Llevo varios días escuchando por la radio publicidad de los compro-oro, añadiendo que te meten la coletilla de que también te venden.
En primer lugar, a mi me llama la atención que otra vez el oro vuelve a ser mediático (con lo bien que íbamos siendo discretos).
En segundo lugar, lo de que te venden oro, eso me hace recordar unas noticias de algunos meses atrás: que el oro de joyería está de capa caída (creo que algún forero quería probar abriendo un negocio de ventar de oro de joyería).
Bueno, yo llego a la conclusión de que seguimos con lo mismo: la mayoría de la gente no tiene ni un duro, no se puede permitir joyas; eso hace que los precios delnoro para joyeria bajen (por ejemplo, si el gramo de oro está a 30€, el oro trabajado te lo venden a mínimo 40€, aún hay margen).
Me parece que los compro/vendo-oro buscan sacar un pico extra sobre joyas que están muy bien y que han comprado a muy por debajo del spot (ya saben que a ellos sólo les pagan el spot en bruto); igual puede haber algunas ofertas interesantes y se pueda negociar.
Saludos y que tengáis un buen día


----------



## MIP (30 Mar 2019)

Como pista, un triángulo que no se resuelve a los 2/3 de su recorrido (del inicio al vertice), deja de ser una figura fiable en AT.


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2019)

Offtopic: acabo de enterarme que la actividad financiera entra en el cálculo del PIB (desde 2005 en España). Entonces, si aumentan los préstamos, mejora el PIB? . Si no hubiese actividad real (industrial, servicios, prostitucion, narcotrafico) y sólo financiero, podría aumentar el PIB? 
Lo digo porque me da la impresión de que vamos por ese camino y yo pensaba que en el PIB no se reflejaría. Actividad de humo y no real.


----------



## Pablo Villa (30 Mar 2019)

estepario dijo:


> *Draghi Says Sovereign European Nations Must Seek ECB Approval To Manage Gold Reserves*
> 
> Comentado en silverdoctors



Asi se perpetra la estafa :

1-Las recomendaciones de Basilea 2 crearon la crisis de 2008 (expansión de crédito que sabían que no se podría pagar)
2- Los gobiernos por ley anteponen el pago de la deuda
3- Las recomendaciones de Basilea 3 consideran el oro como dinero
4- Los gobiernos no pueden quebrar mientras tengan oro para pagar la deuda


Por eso, no permiten que los estados dispongan de ese oro. De facto, el BCE considera que ese oro es suyo!
....quieren que entreguen todo el oro a precio manipulado y suprimido. Quieren desplumar a los estados, a los ciudadanos, a las empresas..... !!


----------



## MIP (30 Mar 2019)

Por ponerlo en perspectiva, si España tuviera que comprar oro para pagar su deuda, tendría que adquirir 55000 toneladas, que es el 34,4% de todo el oro minado en la historia de la humanidad.

Es decir, 5,5 veces mas que todas las reservas de USA


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Y parece que vuelve a respirarse el aire "limpio" por este hilo...

# Pablo Villa: A veces he pensado en lo que sugieres... De hecho, estoy esperando que la situación de la Deuda se "extreme" en Italia para ver qué "alternativas" se buscan... Más que NADA por el "Efecto Dominó" que ello podría provocar y donde España se vería arrastrada más pronto que tarde...

Es curioso que este tema de la Deuda NO se está tocando por ninguno de los partidos que compiten por hacerse con el Poder en las próximas elecciones legislativas de nuestro país y eso es algo que debería ponerse en la "palestra". pero claro NO conviene...

Comento lo de Italia porque éste país tiene una gran cantidad de Oro en sus reservas del Banco Central. En realidad es uno de los países más poderosos en ese sentido. Y luego hay un detalle a considerar, máxime con la coalición que está gobernando en Italia, y es que ese país fue el único que NO acató las directrices del BCE que aligeraron las "arcas" del MP en los demás Bancos Centrales de la UE y alguno más (caso de Suiza, por ejemplo...). Aquí, en España, se le achaca a Solbes lo que fue una iniciativa del BCE y que siguieron "religiosamente" por turno casi TODOS los países, con la notable excepción apuntada de Italia.

Por eso mismo, sería interesante ver qué sucede... Es más, creo que este tema del Oro nacional se tocó en Italia hace muy poco tiempo.

Y os dejo un muy buen artículo para la "reflexión"... En la línea que seguimos por aquí. Subrayo lo siguiente:

- "Y el único conjunto de reglas para la élite se puede resumir así: NO HAY REGLAS".

- "Dejemos de aceptar las mentiras de la clase dominante. Y dejemos de mentirnos a nosotros mismos."

- You’re A Sucker For Not Believing That The System Is Rigged

De momento, de lo mejor que he podido leer en el día de hoy, aunque tengo bastante acumulado...

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo Villa (30 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Y parece que vuelve a respirarse el aire "limpio" por este hilo...
> 
> # Pablo Villa: A veces he pensado en lo que sugieres... De hecho, estoy esperando que la situación de la Deuda se "extreme" en Italia para ver qué "alternativas" se buscan... Más que NADA por el "Efecto Dominó" que ello podría provocar y donde España se vería arrastrada más pronto que tarde...
> 
> ...



No permiten que los estados dispongan de ese oro. De facto, el BCE considera que ese oro es suyo!


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2019)

Bueno, Pablo Villa, eso es según cómo se mire...

- En las ventas de los Bancos Centrales el comprador final NO fue el BCE... aunque vete a saber con el rollo este de la "Contabilidad creativa" y los "intermediarios" financieros que existen por ahí...

- Creo recordar que Alemania instó en su momento a Grecia y a otros países "deudores" a que vendieran su Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Por ponerlo en perspectiva, si España tuviera que comprar oro para pagar su deuda, tendría que adquirir 55000 toneladas, que es el 34,4% de todo el oro minado en la historia de la humanidad.
> 
> Es decir, 5,5 veces mas que todas las reservas de USA



Lo mires como lo mires, la deuda es impagable. Si debemos el 100% del PIB, cuánto crees que te toca a ti? Lo que ganas en un año? Piensa que a los que ganan poco, algo les tendrían que dejar y los que ganan mucho encontrarían la forma de escabullirse. En mi caso y creo que en el de la mayoría de foreros de este hilo, nos tocaría pagar el equivalente a dos años de sueldo+ 1 año más porque habría que seguir pagando impuestos.
Pero como dice SNB, mientras podamos pagar los intereses no pasa nada.
Los políticos europeos van a remolque de USA, bien por necesidad, bien por miedo, bien por corrupción. Mientras nos permitan un euro fuerte les interesa continuar con el patrón dólar, pero es que aunque el euro se devaluará no interesaría volver al oro porque entonces no se podría manipular la economía, al menos en el corto plazo que es como piensan los políticos.
___________
Otro tema, si volviésemos al patrón oro sería difícil definirlo frente al euro pues hay notables diferencias entre países miembros en cuanto a su atesoramiento en totalidad y en proporción a su economía. Italia, Francia y Alemania, Países Bajos van bien, en cambio eS pain está hecha unos zorros


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2019)

Martin Armstrong prevee una crisis en Mayo de 2019, con Turquia en el ojo del huracán. Los bancos españoles entre los mas afectados.

The Financial Panic of 2019? | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (30 Mar 2019)

El artículo es interesante, pero tiene un dato erróneo cuando dice, y cito: "En cuanto a España, de acuerdo a los datos facilitados por WGC, *nuestro país acumula actualmente 281,6 toneladas de oro que suponen un 17% del total de las reservas*."
Es imposible que tenga el 17 %, en todo caso tiene el 1,7 %.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: El primer artículo aportado hoy por Donald Trump presenta varios errores, a pesar de que el medio enlazado suele ser bastante serio... Veamos:

- NO es cierto que la mayor parte de los Bancos Centrales estén comprando Oro... Quizás, el ÚNICO con diferencia sea el de Rusia, seguido por los de China, Turquía y de otros países de menor entidad... Y también con compras bastante más modestas.

- El listado ofrecido NO es válido... En realidad, para ser más objetivos, se debería hablar del Oro per cápita... Si utilizamos el mismo, tanto China como la India se quedan como muy "residuales"...

- El Oro de los EE.UU. fue auditado en 1953... aunque desde entonces ha llovido mucho.

- El país que posee más Oro per cápita, y con MUCHA DIFERENCIA , es Suiza... Ciertamente, en Alemania son muchos los particulares que se han incorporado al mercado del Oro y se observa cierta preferencia por el FÍSICO.

Respecto a tu segundo artículo enlazado, Donald Trump, pues creo que NO existen fuentes "fiables" para saber cuánto Oro posee la familia Rotschild y seguro que tienen bastante del mismo. Cualquier fortuna de entidad lo posee, por tanto los "pesos pesados" MUCHO MÁS...

De todas formas, sigo creyendo que son los EE.UU. los mayores poseedores de Oro FÍSICO...

Y respecto a otros comentarios que he leído relacionados con la Deuda, entiendo que ésta es IMPAGABLE, aquí y en casi TODO el mundo. Desde el momento que se compran emisiones a 100 años, tanto gubernamentales como de empresas, está CLARÍSIMO que se da por supuesto que NUNCA se pagará el montante TOTAL de la Deuda mundial. Todo lo demás son meras especulaciones.

Lo que he dicho en otras ocasiones: un nuevo Sistema monetario internacional acompañado de un Reset de la Deuda mundial... Fácil de decir y complicado de que se lleve a cabo...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2019)

En 2021 se cumplen 50 años de la ruptura del patrón oro. Jubileo a la vista?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Si entiendes por "Jubileo" un retorno al "Patrón Oro" NO... NO lo veo factible. En cualquier caso, ya sabéis que sigo siendo "optimista" de aquí al final del 2020 y donde espero que el Oro rompa sus máximos del 2011... Y sino fuera así, me habría equivocado en ese estudio de Prospectiva que llevo desde hace años... Bueno, tampoco tiene porqué acertar el timing al 100% y en eso suelo ser bastante "malo", aunque me acerco en muchas ocasiones. Ya lo habéis podido comprobar con la caída pronosticada en el Oro y donde espero un rebote, aunque podría testear primero los anteriores mínimos.

Saludos.


----------



## TarasBulba (30 Mar 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, TarasBulba: Efectivamente, en este hilo se ha hablado en muchas ocasiones de Martin Armstrong e incluso coloqué un documental sobre su azarosa vida, pero vete a saber por dónde para... Éste es un hilo muy dinámico. En lo personal, lo considero uno de los mejores especialistas en el tema de la Prospectiva y que es una disciplina a la que también me dedico desde hace muchos años.



Que crac Martin Armstrong, da gusto escucharle, he visto todos los vídeos que tiene en youtube. Me recomendáis más gente de este nivel? Si puede ser que hayan acertado en sus pronósticos....


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2019)

Hola, Taras Bulba: Un gran desconocido es Alexandre Deulofeu y con una cantidad impresionante de aciertos históricos. Muy recomendable su obra "La Matemática de la Historia". Te dejo un enlace como "muestrario" del mismo...

La Matemática de la Historia

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (30 Mar 2019)

Con el enganche que tenemos aquí con el metal dorado que somos unos pringados, tú imagínate la gente que maneja los hilos y que tiene más dinero y poder del que se pueda imaginar. Yo me imagino a un anciano de los Rockefeller al más puro estilo Tío Gilito bañándose en sus monedas de oro.
Ahora en serio, yo estoy convencido de que la mayoría del oro está en manos de esta gente, aunque por un motivo diferente al que empuja a los miembros de este foro a almacenar MPs, ya que a los que manejan el cotarro mundial no les afectan las crisis, ni las fluctuaciones del mercado, ni la hiperinflación ni las guerras, más bien sacan beneficio de todo ello, e incluso yo diría que son ellos los que provocan estos fenómenos que a nosotros tanto nos asustan.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para complementar lo aportado ayer por antorob en relación a Turquía... ¡Ojo! a la exposición que tiene ahí el BBVA...

- Is Turkey "City Zero" in Global Contagion - Gold Goats 'n Guns

Saludos.


----------



## javigz (31 Mar 2019)

Hola chicos. Permitan que entre en el hilo. Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión al respecto. Antes del 2000, el precio del oro estaba bastante por debajo de lo que pasó a partir del 2008. Incluso su valor podría ser un tercio del actual y estable. Por qué pensáis que no podría volver a bajar tanto de nuevo? Creeis tan difícil o poco probable alcanzar bienestar y equilibrio económico global a medio plazo?

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2019)

Hola, javigz: Bienvenido al hilo. Tanto Vd. como cualquiera pueda entrar a aportar lo que desee, pero que quede claro lo de "aportar" y que puede ser excluyente con la línea generalizada que existe por aquí. Lo único que se pide es una mínima argumentación y después cada cual puede formarse su PROPIA opinión. Aquí NO existe ningún "rebaño" NI "Maniqueísmo" y hay más "ovejas negras" que "tradicionales".

Bien, centrándonos en lo que pregunta, la verdad es que objetivamente NO se puede decir que el Oro pueda seguir manteniendo su trayectoria alcista de largo plazo, pero fíjese en que ésta sigue siendo IMPECABLE y, sobre todo, tenga en cuenta que su poder adquisitivo sigue manteniéndose, independientemente de los devenires adversos o favorables que puedan darse en el mundo económico-financiero. La "lógica" nos dice que el Oro volverá a tocar y batir sus anteriores máximos del 2011... Otra cosa es que eso vaya a ser más "inmediato" o no en el tiempo.

javigz, ahora mismo estamos MUY LEJOS de volver a los estándares de vida y de crecimiento experimentados antes de la Crisis financiera del 2008... Y eso que ya ha transcurrido una década, de manera que "técnicamente" deberíamos haber recortado la destrucción experimentada desde entonces, pero la realidad es que en el mundo REAL NO ha sido así... Las personas han seguido perdiendo poder adquisitivo, asumiendo cada vez más recortes de todo tipo, etc., de manera que su calidad de vida ha disminuido de forma considerable. Posiblemente, la clase media es la que asumido el mayor coste, por cuanto ésta es la que mantiene el Sistema, tanto por la vía impositiva directa como por la indirecta.

Luego, volviendo al Oro, hay algo que se llama "costos de extracción" y éstos son los responsables más directos en la subida experimentada por el metal dorado. Actualmente, NO se puede decir que las mineras que se dedican a este menester estén ganando dinero, puesto que los margenes positivos son muy mediocres, máxime si consideramos que tienen que enfrentar la fuerte Deuda global que tiene el sector.

Dicho todo esto, le aseguro que la mayoría de los "metaleros" que andamos por aquí ya desearíamos que se revertiera la actual situación que se observa en el mundo económico-financiero y que tiene TODOS los elementos para volver a EMPEORAR... Sólo hace falta ver la cantidad de burbujas que se han creado y el ENORME aumento de la Deuda mundial. La "lógica" nos dice también que todo esto acabará pasando "factura"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2019)

javigz dijo:


> Hola chicos. Permitan que entre en el hilo. Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión al respecto. Antes del 2000, el precio del oro estaba bastante por debajo de lo que pasó a partir del 2008. Incluso su valor podría ser un tercio del actual y estable. Por qué pensáis que no podría volver a bajar tanto de nuevo? Creeis tan difícil o poco probable alcanzar bienestar y equilibrio económico global a medio plazo?
> 
> Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk



Como te ha dicho Fernando, el costo de extracción aumenta...sería una curva exponencial ascendente, dónde cada año que pasa, el oro es más complicado de extraer.

Imaginemos que hace 2000 años el oro se extraía a flor de suelo y concentrado en puntos en cantidades relativamente altas.

1000 años más tarde había que excavar 10 metros para obtener la misma cantidad, lo que suponía más hombres y más tecnología

Hoy en día imaginemos que hay que excavar 100 metros, con muchos más hombres, y tecnología cara con fuentes de energía en precio ascendente.

La ley de los rendimientos decrecientes aprieta el precio del oro, y la productividad cada vez se acerca a su límite.

Otro motivo que a veces se alude es el aumento poblacional y la demanda...en la plata , paladio y platino se ve claramente al ser demanda industrial … más gente consumiendo productos ligados a estos metales aumenta su precio.

¿volver a precios de hace 20 años?... no es descartable, pero dudo que sea usando dólares o euros...quizá con una nueva moneda más poderosa que el dólar y el oro, podría revertirse la escalada largoplacista del precio del metal...pero en dólares...dudo que veamos esos precios.

Por poner otro ejemplo ¿piensas que se podrán comprar en primera línea de Marbella apartamentos a precios anteriores al 2000?

La siempre inflación monetaria y sus políticas expansivas hacen que lo escaso y demandado cada vez valga más (en términos monetarios), por consiguiente, medido el dinero en términos de este tipo de bienes, se puede decir que el dinero estatal cada vez vale menos (compras menos bienes y servicios)… incluido el oro

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... Para complementar el comentario de paketazo, he de decir que hasta el día de hoy, el Oro extraído en el mundo ha sido de aproximadamente unas 100.000 toneladas, es decir un 77% de las reservas mundiales recuperables. Y hemos de tener en cuenta que casi todo ese Oro sigue existiendo en diferentes formatos, ya sea en joyas, lingotes y monedas, electrónica, etc.

Curiosamente, la mayor parte de ese Oro se ha extraído en el último medio siglo. De hecho, el 50% de TODO el Oro lo ha sido desde 1967...

¿Cuánto Oro extraíble queda? Según el Consejo Mundial del Oro quedarían como mucho unas 54.000 toneladas en concentraciones suficientes y enterradas a profundidades suficientemente accesibles para ser extraídas a un costo razonable. Y eso significa que en 20 años debería estar casi agotado...

¡Ojo! NO estoy diciendo que el Oro desapareciera, pero SÍ que es cierto que se deberían desarrollar nuevas tecnologías que permitieran la extracción rentable del Oro a densidades más bajas de lo habitual, dado que podría quedar mucho más Oro en el mundo (visible, extraíble y refinable) de lo que actualmente parece ser el caso.

Luego, está el consumo energético que demanda la extracción del Oro. No sólo del Petroleo y sus derivados, sino que pondré un simple ejemplo: se precisan más de 1.000 litros de agua para extraer 1 gramo de Oro.... ¿Se podrá continuar la extracción con recursos cada vez más limitados? Pues, la razón nos indica que NO, perooooo... las dudas seguirán ahí durante unos años más.

Saludos.


----------



## javigz (1 Abr 2019)

Gracias por todas vuestras respuestas! En serio, sois unos fenómenos. Y ya no solo por la explicación, que es muy buena, sino también por la prosa y cercanía. Se agradece

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (1 Abr 2019)

La que peligra es Europa, cómo no nos pongamos las pilas, nos comen la tostada Asia, USA, y hasta Rusia y África.
Nos creemos que nos merecemos el estado del bienestar sólo por haber nacido aquí y eso hay que luchar por mantenerlo y luego viene la falta de unión entre países y dentro de ellos


----------



## MIP (1 Abr 2019)

Os paso un bonito gráfico de 1 año del futuro continuo de plata. 

No es que sea particularmente amante de las lineas de tendencia, porque en el AT como en muchas otras disciplinas, las normas están para romperlas, y mucho más en valores fuertemente manipulados, pero me ha llamado la atención una que he descubierto que tiene una belleza particular.

Primero por el hecho de que el precio la ha besado hasta 7 veces, y la segunda porque lo ha hecho no solo por debajo, sino por encima, siguiendo la máxima de que las resistencias del pasado se convierten en soportes del futuro.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

La Teoría Monetaria Moderna y la campaña electoral

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (2 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> La Teoría Monetaria Moderna y la campaña electoral
> 
> Saludos.



Me quedo con el primer comentario que he leido al artículo:

"
Dice el Sr. Laborda que "un estamento privilegiado, imbricado en los resortes del poder, extrae sin pudor las rentas y riquezas del resto de sus conciudadanos".

Totalmente cierto. Las élites privilegiadas extractoras de rentas están compuestas por *políticos, empresarios amigos de los políticos, empleados públicos y liberados sindicales cuyos abultados sueldos y escandalosos privilegios* se exige que sean pagados por los *empresarios y trabajadores sujetos a la competencia (cuyos ingresos dependen de si la gente libre y voluntariamente decide adquirir y pagar los productos o servicios que generan*).

Una injusticia total, es cierto. 
"

En cuanto a lo de imprimir por imprimir de la TMM, bien veremos a donde nos conduce. DEsde luego que afirme, otro más, que donde está la inflación... otro que se cree el cuento del IPC y que no ha visto algunas gráficas, menudo economista profesional.

El caso es que habla de burbujas de activos. ¿Y que cojones se creerá que es la inflación? Madre de dios...







indice-de-precios-inmobiliarios-comerciales USA (Green Street Advisors)


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2019)

Hola, kikepm: El artículo me parece válido con la única excepción que apuntas y me ha chocado muy mucho en Laborda... En cualquier caso, es para mí uno de los mejores economistas del país, aunque NO pertenezca a la que creo que es tu "escuela" (la austriaca). Lo que clama al "Cielo" es esa persistente negación de la Inflación existente... Uno comprueba día a día que EXISTE y bastante elevada en relación a los salarios medios que se perciben. Parece que se contentan con que la gente viva sin pensar en el "mañana"... Perooooo luego se les exige que "ahorren" y uno se pregunta de ¿DÓNDE?

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (2 Abr 2019)

Pues los comentarios que hace Alaentristecida no tienen desperdicio:

"
Se pregunta el Sr. Laborda por qué el PIB español presenta una enorme resistencia a la baja.

Pues porque en el cálculo del PIB se incluye como un sumando más el gasto público. Y como el gasto público no deja de subir, pues el PIB se mantiene o sube.

Sólo hay que fijarse en que el aumento de la deuda es alrededor de tres veces superior al aumento del PIB.

Nuestros gobernantes se ponen medallas con el aumento del PIB pero no dicen nada del aumento de la deuda. 
"

O este otro:

"
Dice el Sr. Laborda que todo es culpa del neoliberalismo.

Tachar de neoliberal un sistema que nos extrae más del 50 % de nuestros ingresos (entre impuestos directos e indirectos) es de aurora boreal.

Lo que tenemos es un sistema que esclaviza a los sectores productivos y competitivos, sujetos a la competencia, para mantener los privilegios de la superclase extractiva, que vive tan ricamente a costa de estos esclavos. 
"

Aunque aquí se queda corto, no es sólo "más del 50%", sino en torno al 65-70% del ingreso real de los asalariados.


----------



## dolomita (2 Abr 2019)

Que pena los sesgos de "lateralidad" tan comunes en la mayoría de personas, a todos los niveles y ámbitos. Pensamiento simplista y dual que le simplifique la existencia.
Quien se considera de derechas o de izquierdas muchas veces no es capaz de escuchar argumentos que se salgan de su doctrina.
La gente lo único que desea es reafirmarse en las creencias premarcadas, nada de libre pensamiento.
Asi pues, el Sr. Laborda está derrapando porque necesita identificarse en su totalidad con lo que se espera del lado izquierdo.


----------



## veismuler (2 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Creo que NO se debe ensuciar más el hilo y si alguien quiere ejercerse como "justiciero de la verdad", pues anda que no tiene trabajo en el resto del foro... pero claro es preferible un lugar donde la tranquilidad suele ser de lo más habitual.
> 
> Que uno pueda "presumir" de Cultura NO es deleznable, máxime cuando uno mismo SIEMPRE ha reconocido que le queda mucho por avanzar y me estoy refiriendo a mí. Lo que hagan los demás en ese aspecto me tiene sin cuidado, pero creo que en este hilo -y sobre todo en las consultas particulares- he ayudado a bastante gente y NO por ello deseo ni merezco "aplausos"... Mi gran RETO es superarme a mí mismo y, quizás, eso me hace "pecar" -para algunos- de ser excesivamente competitivo. Lo que deberían hacer en este caso es mirar a su "ombligo" y NO al de los demás.
> 
> ...



Otra vez descalificandome y diciéndome individuo como al último forero? Eres un miserable y un histriónico... Y te he dicho que no tienes remedio salvo que te mediques...me acuerdo que discutí una de las veces contigo sobre las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado y como siempre empezaste a descalificar cuando se te lleva la contraria....eso para que vea la peña lo mentiroso que eres con respecto a que no aporte nada al foro y como eso.. en más cosas que he intervenido....
Lo que tienes que decir bien dicho es que tú consideras a este tu hilo.. y qué haces y deshaces conforme a tu voluntad insultando a la gente que no te halaga..
por cierto la mentira es otro de los síntomas de tu histrionismo... que hagas cualquier cosa para realzarte a ti mismo...
Una serie de foreros empezaron a advertirnos de lo miserable que eras como por ejemplo nunca dabas gracias por ejemplo a negro futuro y a tantos que nos han advertido.. A cualquiera que no te ha bailado el agua...
Dejo de aportar cuando me doy cuenta de que eres un miserable.. que no se puede discutir contigo.. que eres un prepotente.... Que eres un creído.... Y que estás mal mentalmente rechazando a cualquiera que te lleve la contraria y menospreciandole...
No sé cómo te lo voy a decir cada vez que menosprecies a cualquiera voy a repetir lo mismo...


----------



## veismuler (2 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Anda, vete al zoológico, a ver si encuentras una Chita o un Chito que te aguante...



No te enfades hombre porque alguien te diga las verdades como puños...
Que mientes diciendo que yo nunca he aportado nada al hilo....pues bien que has intentado rebatirme varias veces sobre distintas cuestiones y quien quiera lo puede ver en el hilo..
Lo que pasa que las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas y se te empieza a ver el plumero porque a medida que más te expreses más va a empezar a ver la peña quién eres....y eres un ser que necesita ayuda te lo he dicho y te lo repetiré no puedes andar menospreciando a los demás...
Tampoco para mí eres un sabio como pretenden tus palmeros en este hilo.... Si yo soy el mejor del mundo ....te lo repito para que lo entiendas....haciendo obras en una casa y cuando me voy y me van a pagar insulto a los demás... Nadie me contrataría. y mucho menos alguien me consideraría sabio.... la verdad es que eres un pobre diablo e infeliz.... Y yo soy el que menos te contrataría por supuesto..
Pero tú te has analizado?.... te reporto te reporto te reporto....
Eres un despreciador de personas que no opinan....como tú..
Con todo lo que dice que entiendes de tantas materias eres un crío..... Ya no te junto... te reporto te reporto te reporto...
En el fondo me das mucha pena porque alguien cuyo argumentativo final es... no me aportas nada eres un individuo que nada me dice.... Yo sí que sé de todo esto lo he estudiado... Tengoncontacto con gente en tales sitios... Lo he vivido yo mismo... Por lo tanto nada me puedes enseñar... Para terminar vejando al personal....
Lo dicho eres un pobre infeliz... Mentiroso engreído histriónico.... Qué te crees sabio en tu propia opinión....
Y lo último esto de insultarme conforme a mi nick no hace nada más que reforzar el hecho de que cuanto antes te médiques mucho mejor para ti...
Recuerdas cuando te fuiste unos días del hilo?
Aunque tus palmeros no lo puedan ver entraron gente de todo tipo a opinar quién eres... Pero en vez de rectificar que dicen que es de sabios.... Los insultastes..... Y aunque me consta que ellos también te insultaron a ti.... Ni remotamente quisieron hacerse tan sabios como tú
Analizate cada uno de tus posts y mira lo que has dicho que eres experto y avergüénzate de tus propias palabras...
Qué haces si eres tan experto en todas las materias que cité en post pasados perdiendo el tiempo en un hilo?
Deberías estar salvando a la humanidad y no perdiendo el tiempo aquí..... Pero tú has visto bien cada una de las palabras que has dicho en las que nadie puede enseñarte de nada?
Lo siento macho pero mientras hay un enfermo alguien tiene que decir que lo está...
Piensa bien en tus propias palabras ...experto y menospreciador de personas.... Y ve a terapia..


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2019)

Bueno, espero que los demás también te reporten... Y ya vemos el tipo de "aportaciones" que haces. Lo dicho: vete al zoológico a buscarte un "alma gemela"... Por aquí poco "reconocimiento" vas a recibir.

De todas formas, espero que los que llevan este foro tomen medidas, sino habrá que hacer un "pensamiento"...


----------



## veismuler (2 Abr 2019)

Buenas


fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, espero que los demás también te reporten... Y ya vemos el tipo de "aportaciones" que haces. Lo dicho: vete al zoológico a buscarte un "alma gemela"... Por aquí poco "reconocimiento" vas a recibir.
> 
> De todas formas, espero que los que llevan este foro tomen medidas, sino habrá que hacer un "pensamiento"...



No has entendido nada.... lo de que te reporto lo dices tú.... Estoy siendo jocoso o no te enteras o se ve que eres de memoria corta.... El reconocimiento lo necesitas tú..... yo no necesito ser reconocido por nadie.... Se te escapan las palabras macho.... Reconocimiento es lo que tú buscas continuamente...Hasta que se te cala... luego no pasas de ser un pobre hombre que necesita ayuda... Mira... hay personas que viven una mentira continua... Repasa tus propias palabras en tus post ..experto en todo y con conocimiento de nada y luego salva a la humanidad


----------



## veismuler (2 Abr 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> No has entendido nada.... lo de que te reporto lo dices tú.... Estoy siendo jocoso o no te enteras o se ve que eres de memoria corta.... El reconocimiento lo necesitas tú..... yo no necesito ser reconocido por nadie.... Se te escapan las palabras macho.... Reconocimiento es lo que tú buscas continuamente...Hasta que se te cala... luego no pasas de ser un pobre hombre que necesita ayuda... Mira... hay personas que viven una mentira continua... Repasa tus propias palabras en tus post ..experto en todo y con conocimiento de nada y luego salva a la humanidad



Perdona es que no te había leído lo último....tienes que ser honesto contigo mismo recuerda si pides medidas para mí pide medidas también para ti el gran despreciador....recuerda tú insultas yo insulto tú mandas al zoológico yo te mando a terapia.... Aunque mandarte a terapia es una ayuda no es un insulto...
Y lo de que tendrás que hacer un pensamiento perdona macho pero no te pillo.... Pedir para el que te lleva la contraria lo que tú mismo haces despreciando a los demás no tiene mucha lógica no? ....y ya sabes que de eso que dices tú información perdona que me estoy descojonando....eres tan creído que te crees tus propias tonterías macho.... Ve a terapia corre


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Abr 2019)

Parece que hay una resistencia en los 15 desde hace un mes. Veremos mañana.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, espero que los demás también te reporten... Y ya vemos el tipo de "aportaciones" que haces. Lo dicho: vete al zoológico a buscarte un "alma gemela"... Por aquí poco "reconocimiento" vas a recibir.
> 
> De todas formas, espero que los que llevan este foro tomen medidas, sino habrá que hacer un "pensamiento"...



No hay que hacerse mala sangre. Este foro nuevo te hace desaparecer totalmente al pesado de turno con el botoncito del ignore. Queda niquelado.

Ojalá hubiera uno para la vida real.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Abr 2019)

Hay una guerra cada uno debe de decidir su bando, el cartel de sinaloa y el de tijuana han entrado en conflicto.

Una manera de decidir esta guerra es que cada uno de los carteles pongan una foto con el oro que tienen, ya que es un hilo de oro que pierda la guerra el mas muerto de hambre de los dos, tampoco tiene mucha gracias estar aqui escuchando consejos de supuestos compradores de oro que luego tienen por unica joya la cruz que les regalo la abuela en la primera comunion.

Tambien opino que la plata no deberia de contar en la foto, solo oro.......


----------



## veismuler (2 Abr 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No hay que hacerse mala sangre. Este foro nuevo te hace desaparecer totalmente al pesado de turno con el botoncito del ignore. Queda niquelado.
> 
> Ojalá hubiera uno para la vida real.



Si


Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay una guerra cada uno debe de decidir su bando, el cartel de sinaloa y el de tijuana han entrado en conflicto.
> 
> Una manera de decidir esta guerra es que cada uno de los carteles pongan una foto con el oro que tienen, ya que es un hilo de oro que pierda la guerra el mas muerto de hambre de los dos, tampoco tiene mucha gracias estar aqui escuchando consejos de supuestos compradores de oro que luego tienen por unica joya la cruz que les regalo la abuela en la primera comunion.
> 
> Tambien opino que la plata no deberia de contar en la foto, solo oro.......



Jajaja...No hay guerra hombre....ya que yo solo salto cuando este personaje descalifica a alguien...yo no alimento a la bestia...no engrandezco su ego...no intervengo aquí para que este tío se sienta importante....al revés...yo no quisiera aparecer más.
Reconozco que hay gente muy válida.....de todo aprendo...y no soy más que nadie.... pero discute con el más grande y verás como te pone....te hace un traje rápidamente....
Es rebajando a este tío con la verdad como se le ayuda a no despreciar a nadie.... y si es por vencido....ya me doy yo solito....pierdo por número....este es el hilo .....su hilo....y el de sus palmeros que nunca le dirán que se pasa bastante.....con lo que no lo ayudan....


----------



## dolomita (2 Abr 2019)

En este hilo se come bien aunque al lugar le falta elegancia


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Abr 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Jajaja...No hay guerra hombre....
> Es rebajando a este tío con la verdad como se le ayuda a no despreciar a nadie.... y si es por vencido....ya me doy yo solito....pierdo por número....este es el hilo .....su hilo....y el de sus palmeros que nunca le dirán que se pasa bastante.....con lo que no lo ayudan....



Hay guerra pero no pasa nada, esto se soluciona de la manera que he dicho, es un hilo de metaleros, pues bien fotos y que cada uno muestre sus oros.

Vamos a ver si engrandecemos el foro, que sea esto para gente selecta, gente con menos de 250 gramos de oro que me parece una cantidad ridicula al alcance de casi cualquiera no deberian ni de hablar aqui, que hablen en foro coches o en otro sitio de pobres.


----------



## MIP (3 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> La Teoría Monetaria Moderna y la campaña electoral
> 
> Saludos.



La TTM es un despropósito que no obstante nos llevará a un oro a $10000 y una plata a $200. 

Pero no porque los metales suban sino porque las monedas bajarán. 

Todas las divisas mundiales son como perros pulgosos, solo que el dólar es el que menos pulgas tiene de todos ellos. 

Serán malos tiempos para los que basan sus rentas en billetes de monopoly.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Abr 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay guerra pero no pasa nada, esto se soluciona de la manera que he dicho, es un hilo de metaleros, pues bien fotos y que cada uno muestre sus oros.
> 
> Vamos a ver si engrandecemos el foro, que sea esto para gente selecta, gente con menos de 250 gramos de oro que me parece una cantidad ridicula al alcance de casi cualquiera no deberian ni de hablar aqui, que hablen en foro coches o en otro sitio de pobres.



No sé si es muy adecuado poner fotos de nuestros tesoros, este foro es público y es más que probable que el colgarlas nos de más problemas que beneficios.


----------



## timi (3 Abr 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> No sé si es muy adecuado poner fotos de nuestros tesoros, este foro es público y es más que probable que el colgarlas nos de más problemas que beneficios.



correcto , a nadie de este hilo le interesa saber quien la tiene mas grande.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Abr 2019)

MIP dijo:


> La TTM es un despropósito que no obstante nos llevará a un oro a $10000 y una plata a $200.
> 
> Pero no porque los metales suban sino porque las monedas bajarán.
> 
> ...



Como la flexibilización cuantitativa ha venido para quedarse, porque su supresión conllevaría la caída del sistema capitalista global y la guerra, por razones evidentes, lo que se debe exigir es que todo ese dinero de papel se entregue directamente a la ciudadanía y no a la clase extractiva, para reducir la deuda privada y pública en lugar de aumentarla, como ahora, en beneficio de unos pocos.

No soy partidario del trabajo garantizado como propugna la TMM por diversas razones y mucho menos de la renta básica.

Yo propongo el salario y SS a las mujeres que se queden en casa a partir del primer hijo.

Sería la piedra filosofal, solución al desempleo, a la crisis demográfica, que es el principal problema de las sociedades modernas, la tiranía liberticida de la ideología de género, los chiringuitos, las subvenciones absurdas, la política cainita y arrabalera y a casi todo.

No es una locura. Las feministas de los años setenta lo apoyaban y los sindicatos anteriores a la PSOE, también, incluyendo UGT. 

Ahora mismo es inviable por la oposición frontal de las vividoras del género y todo el entramado clientelista corrupto, que ha infiltrado todos los partidos y sindicatos y que se financian con los ríos de dinero que enfangan esta locura colectiva. 

Supondría su desaparición y la implantación de un sistema político más democrático y racional. 



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Abr 2019)

Una de las grandes diferencias que hay entre un bando y otro (ricos y pobres) es que los primeros van organizados y no riñen entre ellos (por conveniencia), en los segundos la desorganización es alta y las riñas entre ellos son el pan nuestro de cada día
Antes de ayer vi de refilón un trozo de un documental de la Guerra Civil (¿alguna idea de por qué nos están bombardeando con ese tema justo ahora?), en él, noté como en reiteradas ocasiones intentaban justificar al bando perdedor con la excusa de que iban muy desorganizados y había riñas entre ellos.
No sé si es verdad o mentira debido a que los documentales de ese tipo normalmente tiran hacia un bando o a otro, pero si puedo constatar en base a mi experiencia que la falta de organización, de unidad y las luchas internas son determinantes para que consiga el éxito un grupo de personas.
Ahora imaginen que entre cientos de miles de personas, sólo muy pocos tienen inquietudes sobre un tema en concreto, dichas personas están dispersas en un amplio territorio y en sus respectivos entornos no tienen con quien compartir y hablar sobre ello; por fin encuentran un sitio en donde pueden hacerlo y, encima riñen entre ellos, es bastante frustrante.
En lo personal, en el día a día, admito me dejo llevar por la pasión, eso muchas veces me ciega dando como consecuencia el dejar de lado la razón y el sentido común.
Pero también he de admitir que las mayores satisfacciones en la interacción con otras personas, es cuando dejamos de lado prejuicios personales y sólo nos dedicamos a aprender unos de otros; eso incluye el ignorar ciertos comportamientos o cuestiones que creemos no son adecuadas por parte de la otra parte, es decir, ser tolerante; evidentemente, una cosa son las actitudes y otra las ofensas.


----------



## el mensa (3 Abr 2019)

No es justificar al perdedor militar (que no "cultural") de la guerra civil. Que la república era una casa de putas es un hecho más que documentado.


----------



## angel220 (3 Abr 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Una de las grandes diferencias que hay entre un bando y otro (ricos y pobres) es que los primeros van organizados y no riñen entre ellos (por conveniencia), en los segundos la desorganización es alta y las riñas entre ellos son el pan nuestro de cada día
> Antes de ayer vi de refilón un trozo de un documental de la Guerra Civil (¿alguna idea de por qué nos están bombardeando con ese tema justo ahora?), en él, noté como en reiteradas ocasiones intentaban justificar al bando perdedor con la excusa de que iban muy desorganizados y había riñas entre ellos.
> No sé si es verdad o mentira debido a que los documentales de ese tipo normalmente tiran hacia un bando o a otro, pero si puedo constatar en base a mi experiencia que la falta de organización, de unidad y las luchas internas son determinantes para que consiga el éxito un grupo de personas.
> Ahora imaginen que entre cientos de miles de personas, sólo muy pocos tienen inquietudes sobre un tema en concreto, dichas personas están dispersas en un amplio territorio y en sus respectivos entornos no tienen con quien compartir y hablar sobre ello; por fin encuentran un sitio en donde pueden hacerlo y, encima riñen entre ellos, es bastante frustrante.
> ...



El DIVIDE Y VENCERAS siempre ha funcionado, y ahora mas que nunca (las sociedades están totalmente divididas), y en relativamente poco tiempo se esta viendo que las divisiones son cada vez mas pequeñas aumentando esa división. Como ya dije en algún post soy del pensamiento chino una gran familia es una familia grande y unida (me he debido quedar desfasado, ya que eso no mola en los días de hoy).saludos y suerte


----------



## L'omertá (3 Abr 2019)

timi dijo:


> correcto , a nadie de este hilo le interesa saber quien la tiene mas grande.






Yo, contando monedas.


----------



## kikepm (3 Abr 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No soy partidario del trabajo garantizado como propugna la TMM por diversas razones y mucho menos de la renta básica.
> 
> Yo propongo el salario y SS a las mujeres que se queden en casa a partir del primer hijo.
> 
> Sería la piedra filosofal, solución al desempleo...



Sería solución en el mismo sentido que la muerte es la solución a la vida. 

Quedarse en casa fregando y cuidando a los niños no es un empleo, de ninguna de las maneras. Otra cosa es que sea trabajo necesario, pero empleo no. Sólo es empleo aquel que se vende en el mercado, y por el que otros están dispuestos a pagar.

Por otro lado, la solución al desempleo nunca podrá venir de la mano de una renta (básica o no) que no provenga del intercambio en el mercado. Es decir, y como bien decía el viejo Say, solo la producción de bienes y servicios es capaz de pagar la producción de otros bienes y servicios (al menos, salvo en lo que respecta al robo y confiscación por parte del estado o de la mafia, cuya producción es nula y necesitan saquear la producción ajena mediante bandas armadas y acuerdos con el sistema bancario).

El empleo permite el acceso a bienes y servicios generados por otros, lo que significa que quien se emplea produciendo bienes y servicios, es recompensado con el acceso a la parte que le corresponde de los bienes y servicios colectivos. Si se regala a parte de la sociedad el acceso a esos bienes y servicios a cambio de nada o poco, como ocurre en el caso de políticos, empleados públicos, empresarios contactados con los primeros, o perceptores de rentas básicas, se está disminuyendo la cantidad de bienes y servicios al acceso de los que producen bienes y servicios.

Es decir, la cuantía del saqueo a la clase productiva es exactamente igual a la cuantía del expolio que los buscadores de rentas (rent seekers) obtienen por medios políticos.

Sea como fuere, nunca el robo institucionalizado puede ser solución al desempleo. Sólo el empleo es la solución al desempleo. Es decir, solo el intercambio de bienes y servicios voluntariamente establecido en el mercado.


----------



## MIP (3 Abr 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Como la flexibilización cuantitativa ha venido para quedarse, porque su supresión conllevaría la caída del sistema capitalista global y la guerra, por razones evidentes, lo que se debe exigir es que todo ese dinero de papel se entregue directamente a la ciudadanía y no a la clase extractiva, para reducir la deuda privada y pública en lugar de aumentarla, como ahora, en beneficio de unos pocos.



Claro, y yo quiero zruscarme veinteañeras a pelo y no gordas derroídas del Badoo con tres capas de condones, pero el mundo es como es, no como nos gustaría que fuese.


----------



## dolomita (3 Abr 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Claro, y yo quiero zruscarme veinteañeras a pelo y no gordas derroídas del Badoo con tres capas de condones, pero el mundo es como es, no como nos gustaría que fuese.



Es usted un poeta.


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Abr 2019)

Con esos ratios dan ganas de comprar plata, pero el hecho de pagar IVA y financiar a este Estado esquilmador siempre me va a hacer decantar por el oro.

Saludos


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Abr 2019)

Y para mi lo más importante es tener parte del patrimonio a reguardo para poder legárselo a mis hijos, no es para vender y comprar en poco tiempo.

De todas formas no entiendo eso de comprar por 15,89 y vender por 13


----------



## kikepm (3 Abr 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Y para mi lo más importante es tener parte del patrimonio a reguardo para poder legárselo a mis hijos, no es para vender y comprar en poco tiempo.
> 
> De todas formas no entiendo eso de comprar por 15,89 y vender por 13



Hay un hilo de compraventa donde la gente está dispuesta a pagar el IVA a otros foreros antes que dárselo al Leviatán...


----------



## paketazo (3 Abr 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Sería solución en el mismo sentido que la muerte es la solución a la vida.
> 
> Quedarse en casa fregando y cuidando a los niños no es un empleo, de ninguna de las maneras. Otra cosa es que sea trabajo necesario, pero empleo no. Sólo es empleo aquel que se vende en el mercado, y por el que otros están dispuestos a pagar.
> 
> ...



La ley de la oferta y la demanda es lo que define un mercado, ya sea de bienes y servicios, o de capitales...

Como bien indicas, y mucha gente no entiende, si "regalamos dinero" sin una contraparte laboral, estamos discriminando a los agentes reales que crean el mercado, y por lo tanto los desplazamos.

Yo cuando lo explico le digo a la gente:

¿y si todos disponemos de una renta básica y no precisamos acudir al mercado laboral?

La RBU es un absurdo salvo en la recurrida fábula de un sistema productivo basado en automatismos que generen esos bienes y servicios sin necesidad de capital humano.

Llegados a este punto de todos modos, hay que entender que esos medios deberían estar en manos de un ente estatal supranacional, pues ningún empresario encontraría sentido en producir e invertir si la riqueza se regala...no habría incentivo para arriesgar capitales, si esos capitales se pueden obtener gratuitamente...y estar a merced de un solo ente estatal, sabemos como acaba terminando.

En cuanto a lo de una renta para las madres... todo eso es muy relativo...entiendo lo que es ser ama de casa …o amo... no se vaya a ofender nadie. Nuestras madres, mujeres...dedican un alto porcentaje de tiempo a sacar adelante familias, solo que aquí hay un pero enorme:

Si una mujer por criar a un hijo recibe una RBU, y extrapolamos eso a todas las mujeres con hijos, el 70% como poco, renunciarán a su puesto laboral, y por consiguiente desarmarán gran parte del entramado productivo, que quedará desabastecido de mano de obra.

Lo que sí podría ser coherente, no es una RBU, pero quizá sí, una especie de cotización paralela para una mujer con hijos que actúe como ama de casa, para evitar una desprotección futura en su vejez...algo del estilo de que cumplidos los 67, una mujer con un hijo reciba 150€, con 2hijos 300€...hasta un máximo de 600€ por ejemplo...se incentivaría de este modo a que una mujer decida si dedicar su vida a sus hijos o a su trabajo sin ver una gran discriminación futura en cuanto a rentas como puede suceder hoy.

Dicho esto, añado que no podría estar más de acuerdo con tu exposición, por último, solo decir que deberemos de seguir soñando, pues mientras unos produzcan con su sudor, y otros reciban sin sudor, estos últimos harán todo lo posible para que las cosas no cambien...solo cambiarán cuando todo se termine tal y como lo conocemos hoy en día..


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Abr 2019)

Eso de la RBU esta muy verde aún....d mientras el Brent se va a los 70 $....y eso que hace poco estaba a 50....


----------



## Desconocido (3 Abr 2019)

Flexibilidad cuantitativa, RBU, y otros tantos problemas... La cantidad de tiempo y esfuerzo que se pierde en ellos que si no fuera por el Estado no existirían. Como dijo Groucho Marx: La política es el arte de buscar problemas, encontrarlos en todas partes, diagnosticarlos incorrectamente y aplicar los remedios equivocados.

Sobre la cotización, curioso el "encefalograma" plano estos días.

Me estoy acordando de una película del oeste que vi donde el "bueno" subastaba ganado recién traido. Un empresario le ofrece lo máximo que puede pagar. Llegó el "malo" y superó con creces la mejor oferta. El bueno le pidió el dinero y el malo le dijo que no lo tenía aquí, que si no se fiaba de él. Con un par le contestó que no y que aceptaba la anterior oferta, cogiendo el dinero en mano.

Moraleja: Quizás no debería cotizar al mismo precio el oro físico que el oro "papel", pero como la mayoría de "malotes" están de acuerdo en que así sea, así van las cosas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Abr 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Claro, y yo quiero zruscarme veinteañeras a pelo y no gordas derroídas del Badoo con tres capas de condones, pero el mundo es como es, no como nos gustaría que fuese.



Puedes hacerlo si estas dispuesto a pagar por ello, el mundo es como es pero algunas veces si tienes pasta puedes cambiarlo un poco.


----------



## el mensa (3 Abr 2019)

Rbu = cupones de racionamiento* = comunismo = baja productividad + corrupción = colapso del sistema. 

*Eso si, muy modernos y de vivos colores. Se llama dinero fiat.


----------



## antorob (3 Abr 2019)

Una pregunta para quien tenga una buena respuesta.

¿Como se cubren los déficit anuales de plata física?.

Es decir, por ejemplo, la producción de plata de la mina son 850 millones de onzas, el reciclado 150 millones total producción 1000 millones. De plata física, nada de hedges ni etf's.

Por el lado del consumo físico. Consumo industrial 600 millones, Joyeria 200 millones, Monedas y lingotes 200 millones y otros 50 millones. Total consumo plata física 1050 millones.

Déficit anual 50 millones de plata física. ¿De donde salen?.

Antes los gobiernos estuvieron vendiendo durante años, y ya no les queda plata. También pueden sacarla de los inventarios del comex, pero todos los años hay déficit físico y no veo que los inventarios del comex disminuyan en proporción.

¿Donde esta ese inventario oculto?. Aquí no podemos contar lo que cada uno tiene mientras no se venda. Pero si esos 50 millones de déficit anual cada año encuentran contrapartida de algún sitio sale. Y no me digáis nada de los etf porque pueden estar comprando humo.

He visto en los informes que los stocks están aparte de Gobiernos y comex, en ETP y Custodian Vault Stocks.

Vale, imagino que son las monedas y lingotes que se mantienen en bancos o fondos de inversión. Pero ¿como funciona el trading?. ¿A quien venden para que llegue al mercado?. Ya se que es una cuestión de operativa pero me tiene intrigado. 

Saludos.


----------



## timi (4 Abr 2019)

a quien le pueda interesar

El decreto sobre autoconsumo eléctrico será aprobado el viernes 

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2019)

Al ignore. NO voy a perder mi tiempo en descalificarte. Eres el tipo de persona -o de animal...- que me causa repulsión y para qué perder mi tiempo. Por cierto, las etiquetas se van a quedar... Parece que no le has gustado a algunos conforeros. Ya pasó en el pasado y quité todas menos una, pero en esta ocasión se van a quedar para que te veas bien "reflejado" en el hilo.

Yo me voy de este hilo por un tiempo que no sé si será mucho, poco o definitivo, pero NO me apetece escribir en un lugar donde los que debieran actuar como moderadores pasan de todo.

Aprovecho para saludar a todos aquellos lectores silenciosos -y que han sido muchos- y también a todos aquellos que han "perdido" su tiempo en aportar. Como siempre he dicho, aunque el "peso principal" lo haya llevado yo, está más que claro que ha sido una labor CONJUNTA y sin ella el hilo NO hubiera obtenido el éxito que hoy tiene. A TODOS ellos mis más sinceras ¡GRACIAS!

Para aquellos que lo deseen, seguiré con mi Blog en Rankia, aunque el formato es bastante menos dinámico que aquí, pero al menos allí las "formas" son de obligado cumplimiento, sino a la puta calle... A ver si aprenden algo de esto por este foro, pero me temo que prefieren llevarlo así por una simple cuestión de "pelas"... ya les va bien para el "negocio". ¡Putos MERCADERES!

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (4 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Al ignore. NO voy a perder mi tiempo en descalificarte. Eres el tipo de persona -o de animal...- que me causa repulsión y para qué perder mi tiempo. Por cierto, las etiquetas se van a quedar... Parece que no le has gustado a algunos conforeros. Ya pasó en el pasado y quité todas menos una, pero en esta ocasión se van a quedar para que te veas bien "reflejado" en el hilo.
> 
> Yo me voy de este hilo por un tiempo que no sé si será mucho, poco o definitivo, pero NO me apetece escribir en un lugar donde los que debieran actuar como moderadores pasan de todo.
> 
> ...



Respeto tu decisión pero no la comparto, es darle lo que quiere y que el resto perdamos tus valiosas aportaciones. Me gustaría que te lo repensaras si fuera posible.

Un saludo Fernando


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

Te das cuenta cómo eres tan mísero que reconoces que las etiquetas las pones tú... No solamente eres un enfermo... Ahora mismo creo que eres el tío más cerdo que existe en la faz de la tierra...en cuanto al irte ya lo hiciste quiero recordar a todo el mundo que este tío es lo que hace ya lo ha hecho en el pasado no afronta su realidad....cuando se le echaron varios foreros encima hizo lo mismo se retrajo para atrás dejo de escribir..... Y que tus palmeros empezarán a decir no no te vayas no te vayas no te vayas..... Te lo he dicho... por tus palabras eres cazado y por tus palabras quedas preso....en cuanto a lo de irte sabemos que va a ser por poco tiempo porque como estás enfermo y lo necesitas acudiras más pronto que tarde....


----------



## Jake el perro (4 Abr 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Te das cuenta cómo eres tan mísero que reconoces que las etiquetas las pones tú... No solamente eres un enfermo... Ahora mismo creo que eres el tío más cerdo que existe en la faz de la tierra...en cuanto al irte ya lo hiciste quiero recordar a todo el mundo que este tío es lo que hace ya lo ha hecho en el pasado no afronta su realidad....cuando se le echaron varios foreros encima hizo lo mismo se retrajo para atrás dejo de escribir..... Y que tus palmeros empezarán a decir no no te vayas no te vayas no te vayas..... Te lo he dicho... por tus palabras eres cazado y por tus palabras quedas preso....en cuanto a lo de irte sabemos que va a ser por poco tiempo porque como estás enfermo y lo necesitas acudiras más pronto que tarde....



¿ Qué necesidad hay de entrar en ataques personales en este hilo que es uno de los mejores de Burbuja ?


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

El ha empezado.....el que descalifica es él.... Y luego se hace la víctima para que todos le digáis que vuelva que vuelva que vuelva... ahí está en los últimos cuatro o cinco post la realidad de lo que esta persona ha ido haciendo y me he quedado corto porque tengo muchísimas cosas más que decirle....
pero vamos que es muy sencillo yo he ido contestando a lo que esta persona iba haciendo que descalificaba yo le descalificaba también... Esto es una democracia ..patente de corso para él solo..
solamente desearte Fernando que te vaya bien ahora que puedes dedicarle más tiempo a tu familia por mi parte y denunciando te delante de la gente que te puede leer... Yo también me doy por satisfecho... recupérate mejórate deja de insultar a personal y cuando hagas reflexión sobre ti mismo..
qué poca coherencia tienes tío insultas y encima te tienes que hacer la víctima eres más falso que Judas


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

Se me ha olvidado decirte que como eres tan cobarde has hecho que alguno de mis post no se vean.... Ese es tu nivel descansa que lo necesitas


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

Por último ya y ya no intervendré más es que sepas que en momento que descalifiques tengo todos los post grabados....estos post que has hecho que la gente no pueda ver para ver que clase de persona eres.... tienes que ser un hombre y decir ..."me he pasado contigo te he insultado hasta lo indecible... Lo he hecho con otros foreros. Con todos aquellos que no me han bailado el agua".... Sé un hombre y reconócelo...un hombre no descalifica y cuando le hace una radiografía de quién es en realidad no elimina estos post para que no lo pueda ver el resto ....se un hombre...


----------



## paketazo (4 Abr 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Respeto tu decisión pero no la comparto, es darle lo que quiere y que el resto perdamos tus valiosas aportaciones. Me gustaría que te lo repensaras si fuera posible.
> 
> Un saludo Fernando



Si Fernando deja de aportar al foro, este caerá en el olvido, y es una lástima, ya que muchos leemos pero no podemos aportar en la medida que él lo hace a sabiendas del esfuerzo que supone.

Creo que los moderadores han actuado en este caso, y eso ya es como poco motivo para que entiendas que se valora tu cometido.

Recuerda el viejo dicho de que para alguien te ofenda ha de preocuparte...y en este caso dudo que haya ofensa.

En cuanto al forero en cuestión, le rogaría, si es que atiende a ruegos, que lo que tenga que resolver, lo haga por privado con la persona que tenga el problema, o si ha de hacerlo en público que sepa que con un solo post que haga su postura queda establecida, no nos sirve de nada ver 5 posts seguidos con ataques en la misma dirección y hacia la misma persona.

Yo puedo considerar que Hitler era una grandísima persona y que Roosevelt era un bellaco, pero por mucho que lo diga y lo repita, a pocos o nadie le va a preocupar mi postura una vez repetida la misma hasta la saciedad.

Dejando este absurdo de lado...¿recordáis lo que os comenté hace unos días respecto al platino?

Un saludo buenas tardes y empujemos, no frenemos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Al ignore. NO voy a perder mi tiempo en descalificarte. Eres el tipo de persona -o de animal...- que me causa repulsión y para qué perder mi tiempo. Por cierto, las etiquetas se van a quedar... Parece que no le has gustado a algunos conforeros. Ya pasó en el pasado y quité todas menos una, pero en esta ocasión se van a quedar para que te veas bien "reflejado" en el hilo.
> 
> Yo me voy de este hilo por un tiempo que no sé si será mucho, poco o definitivo, pero NO me apetece escribir en un lugar donde los que debieran actuar como moderadores pasan de todo.
> 
> ...





Tanta paz lleves como dejas.

jajajjajaj nadie te echara de menos.


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

Lo siento mucho paketazo el insulta en público y en público debe de ser contestado...Si has leído hasta aquí habrás visto que yo solo he contestado cuando se ha metido con alguno o se ha metido conmigo...el grado de los insultos ha sido bastante gordo en las etiquetas supongo que algunos de sus palmeros... Por el no te preocupes volverá....lo que parece mentira esque no te das cuenta de cómo actúa.. sí está todo en sus hilos se va para luego volver y seguir insultando...yo quisiera que no volviera porque une insultador lo que se merece es el olvido....pero no te preocupes paquetazo ya te dije que haya paz entre nosotros yo con la gente de bien de bien actúo con la gente de mal lo siento mucho pero hay que confrontarlo....... Que libere mis mensajes... que diga todo lo que me ha insultado ...que diga a cuántos ha menospreciado.... Pero sobre todo que nos permitan dejarnos libremente expresarnos con todo lo que él ha hecho ...que libere mis mensajes


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2019)

Es el momento de que los foreros que tienen realmente oro tomen el poder.

Por cierto ayer compre oro por debajo de precio de Spot, mucha historia y mucho cantamañanear pero nadie os esta enseñando a hacer este tipo de cosillas que por otro lado son algo sencillo de hacer.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Se me ha olvidado decirte que como eres tan cobarde has hecho que alguno de mis post no se vean.... Ese es tu nivel descansa que lo necesitas



No se cree nadie que no vaya a escribir mas....... ya quisieramos algunos sabes.....


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

Ya y despidiéndome finalmente me gustaría agradeceros a todos los que me habéis mandado un privado para darme ánimos.. sí que me gustaría que fuerais vosotros mismos los que denunciarais.... Entiendo perfectamente que el engaño como he dicho en otro post es muy potente....y que no os sintáis con ganas yo os animo a que lo hagáis y que cada uno que me ha escrito diciéndome que se ha sentido 
insultado cuando vuelva se lo digáis., Porque el fin último debe de ser recuperar a la persona.... Ya este es mi último post gracias.... Volveré cuando regrese el insultador.... Repito las gracias..


----------



## timi (4 Abr 2019)

dejo esto

Alerta: EspaÃ±a puede pasar de la desaceleraciÃ³n a la recesiÃ³n tras el cambio de rumbo del PSOE


----------



## Pintxen (4 Abr 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es el momento de que los foreros que tienen realmente oro tomen el poder.
> 
> Por cierto ayer compre oro por debajo de precio de Spot, mucha historia y mucho cantamañanear pero nadie os esta enseñando a hacer este tipo de cosillas que por otro lado son algo sencillo de hacer.



Solo se me ocurre un modo de conseguir oro por debajo del spot.
Vas a un comprooro y le preguntas al del mostrador si es el jefe del negocio o un empleado. Si es un empleado seguramente cobre una mierda, por lo tanto le propones que si alguien le lleva una moneda de oro (algo facil de verificar su autenticidad) que la guarde de estranjis y tú se la compras a él por un poco más de lo que le ha pagado al cliente. Así salís ganando los dos.
Esto se me ha ocurrido pero no lo he hecho nunca, no me he atrevido.


----------



## timi (4 Abr 2019)

con mas tranquilidad , solo comentar que entiendo a Fernando , seguramente yo también deje de postear , y no por los energúmenos , que siempre existen y existirán , sino por la moderación , que brilla por su ausencia
Al " justiciero " solo comentarle que es una vergüenza lo que ha echo , pero peor quedan los moderadores.

saludos a todos y mucha suerte en el futuro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues demuestra que no eres un singermorning y cuenta, cuenta...
> 
> De todas formas, no eras tu el que comprobaba las onzas rompiéndolas?
> 
> ...




Le enseño como comprar oro por debajo de spot a los 8 primeros que me escriban y que prometan no revalar el secreto, tu quedas descartado de esos 8, ya que soy un ignorante no tengo nada que enseñarte a ti.

Tambien mando enlace a modo de ejemplo con lo que compre esta semana todo por debajo de spot menos alguna cosa comprada a spot.

Tampoco puedo ponerlo aqui para todo el mundo por que podria joderse el invento, 8 personas tampoco es mucho creo que no nos vamos a pisar y si puedo ayudaros aunque no sea a un grupo muy grande estare encantado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2019)

te mandado privado esplicandote.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Solo se me ocurre un modo de conseguir oro por debajo del spot.
> Vas a un comprooro y le preguntas al del mostrador si es el jefe del negocio o un empleado. Si es un empleado seguramente cobre una mierda, por lo tanto le propones que si alguien le lleva una moneda de oro (algo facil de verificar su autenticidad) que la guarde de estranjis y tú se la compras a él por un poco más de lo que le ha pagado al cliente. Así salís ganando los dos.
> Esto se me ha ocurrido pero no lo he hecho nunca, no me he atrevido.



Esto no se puede, yo si lo he hecho, es complicado, por ley deben de dar unos papeles y no pueden vender lo que compran en 15 dias mas o menos desde la compra, ademas los que trabajan en esos sitios no suelen tener un euro ahorrado, por lo tanto no tienen capacidad para comprar nada ni aunque sea para luego revenderte a ti, ademas estan muy controlados por la policia para evitar que lleven cosas robadas, es muy complicado, solo puedes hacer esto si hablas con el jefe directamente y llegais a un acuerdo para que en lugar de llevar el oro que le lleven a fundirlo te lo venda a ti medio legalmente esperando sus 14 o 15 dias y tal.


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

Tú poniéndote del lado del débil verdad Palmero?


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

Me refiero al palmero de timi


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

Ahora en serio ya si que me voy ...me ofrezco a los moderadores para aclarar cualquier cuestión incluso estoy dispuesto a hacer un careo con el tal Fernando exponiéndole en cada uno de sus post cómo insulta y veja al personal.... Que se vean mis etiquetas las que sus palmeros y él me han puesto...que se vea quién es el que insulta quién es el que empieza y quiénes son sus palmeritos... Como tu querido Timi....enjuicia con juicio justo hombre y no seas un palmero más piensa con tu cerebro y no con el de otros


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Solo se me ocurre un modo de conseguir oro por debajo del spot.



Ya tienes mi metodo por privado.

A los que tienen cuentas del 2010 o cosas parecidas con 5, 10 mensajes o cosas similares lo siento pero no les dire nada, 

Son pocos los que conoceran mi metodo que tampoco es una cosa de otro mundo pero no quiero que nos pisemos en el futuro y por tanto prefiero contarselo a gente mas participativa.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Abr 2019)

Decir a los ejpertos chulos y fantasmas que habríais de abrir un hilo aparte para que os entendáis.
Si nos ponemos a mirar el pasado, os podéis dar cuenta que este es el número VI, los anteriores nos los hemos currado nosotros (los palmeros a los que te refieres) en mayor o menor medida y hay constancia que el que se lo ha currado más y con diferencia ha sido Fernando; así que por favor no vengáis por aquí a dar lecciones de ningún tipo.
Si nos ponemos cabrones pues como se dice, o follamos todos o la puta al río, soy capaz de perseguirles por todo el foro (y muy posiblemente algunos "palmeros" más) y jugamos a ver quién es más troll (hasta que el baneo nos separe).
La miel no es para los cerdos y no permitiré que se carguen este fantástico hilo.
Podéis hacerle compañía al forero que se fue de aquí ofendido y que está escribiendo en el primer hilo (el de la chincheta), está más sólo que la huna y por cierto NADIE se mete con él, es libre de escribir lo que le de la gana.
Otra cosa; chulo de mierda que estás dando lecciones sobre cómo comprar oro "barato" te lo digo muy claramente: Apestas a TIMO y de esos ya hemos tenido varios ¿no serás aquel que supuestamente vendía oro por debajo de spot pero todo era mierda que no se vende en ningún sitio?, el muy puñetero te vendía monedas al peso contando también el contenido de NO oro, p.e. si una moneda pesa 20 gr con 18 gramos de fino, te quería vender supuestamente por debajo de spot pero por los 20 gr del peso de la moneda, encima eran esas colecciones de reediciones que nadie quiere.
A los foreros que supuestamente le están pidiendo consejo tengan mucho cuidado que como siempre: nadie da duros a 4 pesetas.
Para terminar, añado que este hilo seguirá, esperemos que Fernando se tome esta pausa como un merecido descanso y cuando vuelva lo haga con las pilas cargadas. La verdad es que últimamente el disfrutar las aportaciones de los foreros ha sido un verdadero privilegio, por favor sigan así.
Saludos y seguimos adelante


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Otra cosa; chulo de mierda que estás dando lecciones sobre cómo comprar oro "barato" te lo digo muy claramente: Apestas a TIMO



Vaya nivel de educacion te gastas, os da porculo de que os hayan dicho cuatro verdades a la cara.

Solo sabeis poner graficos de mierda que no sirven para nada y ser unos cantamañanas.

He esplicado por mp privado a varios foreros como comprar oro por debajo de spot y te aseguro que no gano ni un centimo con ello, no tiene nada que ver conmigo ni son empresas que sean mias, ademas de ser al 200% legales, fiables igual que degussa o mas ....te dan factura, tienen sede fisica, algunas de ellas con mas de 40 años de antiguedad, unicamente que vosotros no las conoceis y yo si, se podia decir que pasan del boca a boca, no tienen mucha cantidad, por eso no lo digo publicamente y solo se lo digo a unos pocos.

Te da corage de que a la hora de la verdad yo sepa donde comprar oro a precio por debajo de spot y vosotros solo sabeis insultar y poner graficas que copiais de otros sitios 

JAjajajajaj sois unos cantamañanas.

Por cierto, los foreros a los que estoy contestandoles con el metodo pueden poner un mensaje diciendo si yo gano algo en esto y si ven que sea fiable lo que les estoy enseñando.

Unicamente les pido que no digan nada sobre el metodo, no nos interesa que profesionales del insulto y analfabetos que solo saben poner grafiquitas aprendan ahora cosas interesantes de verdad como el comprar oro por debajo del precio de SPOT.


----------



## kikepm (4 Abr 2019)

Y ni eso. La RBU es un detractor de riqueza bastante efiicente (para los que reciben las rentas, claro está). Un país que generalice una RB a una escala importante, se arriesga a que los productores se cansen de producir, y decidan pasar al lado de los perceptores. En ese caso, ¿alquien duda de que ello conllevaría un descenso de prosperidad de esa sociedad?



La verdad es que este hilo suele ser un remanso de paz dentro del caos que habita fuera de él. Rogaría a Fernando que siguiera posteando como siempre, y a los trolls, o no trolls, que se abstuvieran de airear sus trapos en el hilo, que es y ha sido siempre el producto de muchas mentes, con Fernando como su conductor principal.

Si el hilo tiene un sesgo, este es obviamente el de aquellos que están por los MPs como refugio y que odian la inflación que el estado tiene a bien regalarnos, pero cualquiera que lea entre línea puede ver que entre los que leemos y escribimos en él, existen diferencias importantes en cuanto a teoría económica y política. Lo cual nunca, o casi, ha sido motivo de mayor problema.

Un saludo


----------



## Dev-em (4 Abr 2019)

Veismuler , que curioso , apareciste por primera vez cuando se dio cierto incidente entre una forera llamada lamadama , otro forero metió la pata ( no voy a decir quien pero seguro que el se acuerda ) y la llamó "lamamada" .
Esa forera fue teniendo menos presencia , y de repente aparece veismuler, y así hasta ahora.

P.D.
Saludos a la concurrencia , algunos no aportamos demasiado por que sabemos poco y deseamos aprender más.


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

Dev-em dijo:


> Veismuler , que curioso , apareciste por primera vez cuando se dio cierto incidente entre una forera llamada lamadama , otro forero metió la pata ( no voy a decir quien pero seguro que el se acuerda ) y la llamó "lamamada" .
> Esa forera fue teniendo menos presencia , y de repente aparece veismuler, y así hasta ahora.
> 
> P.D.
> Saludos a la concurrencia , algunos no aportamos demasiado por que sabemos poco y deseamos aprender más.



No tengo referencia sobre eso, perdona que no me acuerde...yo no aporto mucho al hilo desde que me sentí insultado por fernando.
Te aseguro que ni me acuerdo, eso te lo prometo por mi family...Un saludo


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Abr 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Vaya nivel de educacion te gastas, os da porculo de que os hayan dicho cuatro verdades a la cara.
> 
> Solo sabeis poner graficos de mierda que no sirven para nada y ser unos cantamañanas.
> 
> ...



La única verdad es que los que han llegado aquí con métodos milagrosos crecepelo han salido escaldados, ojito, espero y tu "metodo" no haga daño a nadie, por el bien tuyo más que nada, porque el último listo que recuerdo, hasta supimos que se dedicaba a criar pajarillos, ya te imaginarás que tuvo que devolver hasta el último céntimo y creo que a fecha de hoy no duerme del todo tranquilo.
¿Profesionales del insulto?, te recuerdo que estamos en esta situación por vuestro trolleo, así que no tergiverses las cosas; simplemente intento "hablar" en vuestro idioma para ver si así nos entendemos.
¿Que compras por debajo del spot? Pues mi enhorabuena y que sigas así por mucho tiempo; yo (al igual que muchos por aquí) también he realizado algunas transacciones muy buenas pero a mi no me va el ir pregonandolo ni mucho menos creerme superior a los demás.
CoraJe por que tu compras por debajo del spot? Te eXplico nuevamente que me la bufa, lo que sí NO te recomiendo es que intentes timar a nadie, aquí nos verás poniendo "grafiquitas" y "cosas" que para ti no son interesantes (que atrevida es la ignorancia), también discutimos algunas veces, pero eso sí te digo: cuando viene por aquí alguien que se quiere pasar de listo; TODOS nos unimos para que el listo repare el daño causado y vaya que lo hace (por las buenas o por las malas).
Por cierto, una cosa es comprar morralla a peso (con muy poca salida) negociando a la baja y otra muy distinta es comprar bullion y bullion con algo de premium con salida fácil y rápida (para entenderlo, hay que leer las "cosas" poco interesantes que dices), pero claro que voy a hacer entender a alguien que hace agujeros a las piezas que compra.
Un ejemplo, morralla que el tendero ha comprado al necesitado a spot -10 o -15% solo puede vender a spot -6% (al mayorista) se la acomoda a un "listo" a spot -3%, el listo cree que está ganando, si eso fuera verdad, el tendero no se la vendería al listo.
Lamentablemente el listo no se dará cuenta de ello hasta que tenga que vender (entonces le ofrecerán por ella -10 o -15%).
Así que tú mismo, pero una cosa te digo, hay hilos de compra-venta en donde puedes realizar tus recomendaciones sin necesidad de discutir por aquí.


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Decir a los ejpertos chulos y fantasmas que habríais de abrir un hilo aparte para que os entendáis.
> Si nos ponemos a mirar el pasado, os podéis dar cuenta que este es el número VI, los anteriores nos los hemos currado nosotros (los palmeros a los que te refieres) en mayor o menor medida y hay constancia que el que se lo ha currado más y con diferencia ha sido Fernando; así que por favor no vengáis por aquí a dar lecciones de ningún tipo.
> Si nos ponemos cabrones pues como se dice, o follamos todos o la puta al río, soy capaz de perseguirles por todo el foro (y muy posiblemente algunos "palmeros" más) y jugamos a ver quién es más troll (hasta que el baneo nos separe).
> La miel no es para los cerdos y no permitiré que se carguen este fantástico hilo.
> ...



Te contesto, saludos.

Lo siento mucho refinanciado, no abro hilo alguno o si lo abro o si actúo o digo lo que sea en este, estoy en mi derecho ¿no crees?
Yo también he participado antes del hilo VI, no sé si apareci en el III, no me acuerdo..perdona. Pero no me arrogo el derecho de ser más del que llegó el último. Paketazo. tú mismo, fernando, frisch y cualquiera me da mil patadas en distintas cuestiones y lo reconozco...el insulto no.
Lo de palmero lo dices tú...te honra...puedes seguir a quien quieras faltaría plus..yo no lo hago...y menos al que insulta, creo que sigo estando en mi derecho...¿no crees? no suelo seguir a quien me insulta.
Es muy triste,, abrir tu ordenata, con mis hijos a mis espaldas, que conocen mi nick y ver los insultos en las etiquetas que me ha proferido Fernando y sus palmeros....que yo le devuelva con las mismas armas sus insultos,, que repito él hizo primero.... estoy en lo incorrecto?,,,pienso que no
Todos estamos de acuerdo en que Fernando es el que lleva el hilo ¿eso le da derecho al insulto? no y si tú crees que sí....pues tú mismo.
No soy un troll...tú lo crees? tú mismo. Y no me pongo cabrón...me defiendo como mejor sé y defiendo al que se insulta.
Creo que cuando dices que no demos lecciones, al menos en mi caso...si hubieras leído muchos post antes...te habrías dado cuenta que yo aprendo y no doy lecciones salvo al que me insulte...no harías tú lo mismo?
Que esté en el hilo que quiera o vea o mire u opine es cosa mía y no tuya, incluído este ..no crees?
Cuando dices eso de que no se ha hecho la miel para el cerdo, el burro o lo que sea....aquí, de donde yo soy surge rápidamente la respuesta...no, si no te he pedido que me la chupes....con esto no te estoy diciendo nada...únicamente lo que aquí se dice...esta suele ser la respuesta para tan manida frase...así que de donde yo soy, ninguno osa decirlo porque ya sabe la respuesta...
Tú quieres el bien para FErnando? no me has leído? yo también...pero así no.....
NO me quites mi derecho a defensa, a airarme cuando me dé la gana ante unos insultos, a emplear las mismas tácticas que él emplea,, para que rectifique... y encima considerarme que el que obra mal soy yo...lo siento, pero por ahí no paso.
Que no insulte, que no menosprecie...a mí me lo ha hecho...a tí no? cojonudo.....yo haré lo que estime conveniente...faltaría plus...
Yo también doy las gracias por lo que aprendo...de Fernando nada, desgraciadamente...tengo un velo puesto para todo aquel que falte al respeto y encima basado en conocimientos...
Que me haya insultado, que insulte a más peña...que nos defendamos...que haga a los moderadores, a los que vosotros mismo criticáis que no se muestren los mensajes para permitirnos defendernos aunque sea atacando y con sus mismas armas....no te da que pensar?
Ahora, por favor...yo tampoco deseo participar más aquí...hasta que se me insulte o vuelva fernando para insultar..lo siento pero lo voy a seguir haciendo cuando se haga...hasta que se cosque y no lo haga...que no piensas como yo? cojonudo....déjame actuar a mí conforme a mí me dé la gana y mas ante estas circunstancias...
Y perdona si culpo a todos aquellos que basandose en el anonimato ponen etiquetas insultándome...yo actúo anónimante?....No...
creo que es de cobardes...tu no? perfecto....
Buenas noches...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> La única verdad es que los que han llegado aquí con métodos milagrosos crecepelo han salido escaldados, ojito, espero y tu "metodo" no haga daño a nadie, por el bien tuyo más que nada
> ¿Profesionales del insulto?, te recuerdo que estamos en esta situación por vuestro trolleo




Yo no he trolleado a nadie en este hilo, ha salido un señor al que le molestan ciertas cosas y yo apoyo esa intervencion.

Despues de eso he dicho que se puede comprar oro a precio por debajo del spot y que estoy dispuesto a enseñar la manera a varios usuarios y sales insultandome y diciendome chulo de mierda o algo similar.

Jajajajaja tambien dices que soy un timador ??? jajajjajajajaj

Eres un prepotente, yo no estoy vendiendo nada a nadie, solo estoy dando direcciones para que puedan comprar en tiendas que llevan en algunos casos mas de 40 años abiertas

Yo no estoy vendiendo oro a nadie, ni mandando mensajes privados para vender oro a nadie, solo les doy estas direcciones y les muestro mis ultimas compras para que puedan ver si les interesa a ellos comprar o no les interesa.

Si les interesa pueden ir y si no les interesa pues que no compren.

La semana pasada compre monedas de 2 pesos mexicanos a 53 euros, de 20 pesos mexicanos a 542 euros, de 50 pesos a 1180 euros, de 100 escudos de isabel II a 278 euros, estas ultimas si estaban por encima del spot, hablo de memoria igual fallo en algun precio, pero creo que estan bien.

He hecho bien en no publicar mis lugares, asi los profesionales del insulto os jodeis y no podeis ir..........


----------



## veismuler (5 Abr 2019)

Notrabajo 34...aunque no te conozco...al menos leyéndote me ha entrado la risa floja....te lo agradezco en este sentido, macho porque me hacía falta reir...Te doy las gracias por esto...Buenas noches...


----------



## paketazo (5 Abr 2019)

Os dejo un artículo que me han pasado respecto a la teórica manipulación del precio del oro:

Chris Powell: Gold market manipulation update, April 2019 | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee

¡Ojo! al Oro. Ha tocado los mínimos anteriores y vamos a ver qué pasa con la reunión de Trump con Xi. Si llegan a un acuerdo en su conflicto de la Guerra Comercial, las Bolsas se van a disparar y los MPs podrían sufrir... Veo bastante factible que el DJ se vaya a sus máximos e incluso que pueda perforarlos, aunque NO por mucho. Si no hay acuerdo, el efecto esperado sería el contrario

La plata se encuentra en un punto complicado desde el cual propició un buen rebote que superó los 16$ hace unas semanas, pero tanto testear el soporte de los 15$ a la baja puede acabar con otro tramo bajista si las noticias no acompañan.

Un saludo y buen día...viernes ya.

*Dev-em *… lo recuerdo


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Te contesto, saludos.
> 
> Lo siento mucho refinanciado, no abro hilo alguno o si lo abro o si actúo o digo lo que sea en este, estoy en mi derecho ¿no crees?
> Yo también he participado antes del hilo VI, no sé si apareci en el III, no me acuerdo..perdona. Pero no me arrogo el derecho de ser más del que llegó el último. Paketazo. tú mismo, fernando, frisch y cualquiera me da mil patadas en distintas cuestiones y lo reconozco...el insulto no.
> ...



Todos tenemos defectos, nadie es perfecto, depende que quien lo mire y como lo mire, eso no te da derecho a ir por la vida supuestamente defendiendo a la pobre gente como un "güait nait" salvando a su doncella en lo que crees tú una situación de injusticia.
Por ponerte un ejemplo, a mi me parece de muy pocas luces el postear delante de tus hijos y ensarzandote en "ciberpeleas" con personas desconocidas que están detrás de un nick; pero, eso que me parece una acción de un MAL Padre quizás para ti no lo sea, así que lo dejo estar, es decir; no voy a comentarte nada, ni voy a ir por el hilo (ni por el foro) insistiendo lo mal padre que eres, ni mucho menos iré a la autoridad competente y legal para que cuestione tu validez para tener a tu cargo menores.
No sé si lo has entendido, pero quizás eso que me parece mal, a ti te parece de lo más normal, y no actúo en ti sobre ello porque yo también soy padre y seguramente haré cosas con mis hijos que a ti te parezcan reprochables y/o denunciables (bajo TU punto de vista).
Así que lo mejor es que cada uno se preocupe por sus actos, ¿no lo crees?
Además, no creo que nadie por aquí necesite que lo defiendan, creo que si has podido sobrevivir y dejar un remanente extra para comprar MP's, quiere decir que te defiendes muy bien por la vida, eso sí, cada uno a su manera, en mi caso, aunque ahora no lo parezca, prefiero darle la vuelta a este tipo de problemas (por llamarlos de alguna manera) porque no vale la pena gastar ni tiempo ni energías en ello.


----------



## veismuler (5 Abr 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Veismuler y Notrabajo 34, sois la representación de la sociedad existente.
> 
> Los típicos insolidarios al volante que aceleran para no ser adelantados o que arriman el morro de su coche para impedir que otro se cambie de carril.
> 
> ...



Pero tú te lees? Tú escuchas las barbaridades que dices por la boca? Gracias por mandarme a tomar por culo.... Viniendo de un enfermo como tú... Es un honor... tus gilipolleces son mis medallas... Estás enfermo tío.... Creo que no las pillas ni dobladas.... Me das un miedo macho... Estoy asustadisimo....no eres nadie paran echar a nadie del foro sobre eres un ser amargado.... Qué pasa te han puesto fino y no te enteras?... Recuerdas tú insulta yo insulto es legítima defensa mamoncete


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Veismuler y Notrabajo 34, sois la representación de la sociedad existente.
> 
> Los típicos insolidarios al volante que aceleran para no ser adelantados o que arriman el morro de su coche para impedir que otro se cambie de carril.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, luego nos sorprendemos de como van las cosas y buscamos culpables.
Esperemos que lo dejen estar y podamos seguirse manera tranquila, parece que Paketazo ya está intentando volver a la normalidad


----------



## dolomita (5 Abr 2019)

Desde luego venir a pescar truchas a Burbuja es como buscarlas en una charca infecta. Misión imposible. Este antro es frecuentado por tarados varios a la par de gente respetuosa que no encuentra un lugar mejor donde informarse de forma alternativa y que a cambio está tragando demasiada porquería.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo no he trolleado a nadie en este hilo, ha salido un señor al que le molestan ciertas cosas y yo apoyo esa intervencion.
> 
> Despues de eso he dicho que se puede comprar oro a precio por debajo del spot y que estoy dispuesto a enseñar la manera a varios usuarios y sales insultandome y diciendome chulo de mierda o algo similar.
> 
> ...



No iba a responder porque creo que ya es suficiente con este tema, pero para que veas que lo que estás haciendo ahora, no pilla a nadie por sorpresa.
Precisamente has mencionado unas monedas que aquí tienen muy poca salida, es lo primero que te intenta colocar el numismatico, yo tengo algunas y tampoco las he conseguido a mal precio (respecto al momento) pero es por cuestiones personales, sé que cuando las quiera vender me va a costar lo suyo.
Para que te dé un precio tan bueno tiene que ser por alguno de estos motivos:
- Que la moneda ya no tenga ningún valor numismatico, es decir, que presente alguna deformación (rayas, agujeros tapados -como lo que haces-, manchas, desgaste, marcas, etc.), una de las que tengo tiene lo que parece unas marcas de mordida -dos piños- que no son muy visibles pero ahí están, ese detalle hizo que me dieran en su momento un buen precio, cuando la quiera vender, el posible comprador preferirá una sin mordida antes que la mia, así que tendre que hacer un descuento para hacerla atractiva; ¿lo vas pillando?
- Que el vendedor necesite liquidez, ya sea porque le ha salido un imprevisto, su negocio no va bien o ha pillado un lote interesante que no quiere dejar escapar.
- Que el vendedor vaya a cerrar y quiera deshacerse de su stock al mejor precio posible, en ese supuesto yo me beneficie pero con la plata.
- Que el vendedor busque clientes y de caramelitos para afianzarlos, así me "han pillado" varios vendedores a los cuales recurro cuando puedo.
En fin, pueden ser mil cosas más, podrás conseguir esos precios en algunas ocasiones pero NO siempre, ya te has dado cuenta con los 100 escudos ¿no es así?


----------



## Pintxen (5 Abr 2019)

Yo creo que no se debería alimentar más esta polémica. Veismuler, has dicho en varias ocasiones que era el último mensaje y que abandonarías el hilo, bien, no lo has echo, has seguido pero para continuar en la confrontación, todavía no he leído un solo mensaje tuyo sobre el tema que aquí tratamos, si quieres quedarte perfecto pero que sea para aportar algo, basta ya de pelearse. Fernando, yo creo que no deberías abandonar el hilo. Tendrás tus razones, pero que no sea por la polémica que se ha creado.
Es un hilo muy interesante, pero yo no esty para perder el tiempo es discusiones estériles, para eso pongo la tele y me veo una sesión del congreso de los diputados.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

Por mi parte doy por zanjado este tema, mis disculpas por ensuciar el hilo, espero que se intente volver a la normalidad.
Saludos y disculpas nuevamente


----------



## veismuler (5 Abr 2019)

Como veo que no te enteras te voy a responder veo que la comprensión lectora


Refinanciado dijo:


> Todos tenemos defectos, nadie es perfecto, depende que quien lo mire y como lo mire, eso no te da derecho a ir por la vida supuestamente defendiendo a la pobre gente como un "güait nait" salvando a su doncella en lo que crees tú una situación de injusticia.
> Por ponerte un ejemplo, a mi me parece de muy pocas luces el postear delante de tus hijos y ensarzandote en "ciberpeleas" con personas desconocidas que están detrás de un nick; pero, eso que me parece una acción de un MAL Padre quizás para ti no lo sea, así que lo dejo estar, es decir; no voy a comentarte nada, ni voy a ir por el hilo (ni por el foro) insistiendo lo mal padre que eres, ni mucho menos iré a la autoridad competente y legal para que cuestione tu validez para tener a tu cargo menores.
> No sé si lo has entendido, pero quizás eso que me parece mal, a ti te parece de lo más normal, y no actúo en ti sobre ello porque yo también soy padre y seguramente haré cosas con mis hijos que a ti te parezcan reprochables y/o denunciables (bajo TU punto de vista).
> Así que lo mejor es que cada uno se preocupe por sus actos, ¿no lo crees?
> Además, no creo que nadie por aquí necesite que lo defiendan, creo que si has podido sobrevivir y dejar un remanente extra para comprar MP's, quiere decir que te defiendes muy bien por la vida, eso sí, cada uno a su manera, en mi caso, aunque ahora no lo parezca, prefiero darle la vuelta a este tipo de problemas (por llamarlos de alguna manera) porque no vale la pena gastar ni tiempo ni energías en ello.



Como veo que no lo comprendes te lo voy a intentar explicar. ... He dicho al abrir el ordenata mis hijos vieron... Y luego tú mismo en tu insania te llegas a inventar cosas como que yo soy un mal padre porque mis hijos están detrás del ordenador todo el rato..que me enfrasco en ciberataques estando presentes... Ese es el problema que todo el rato no estan pero basta un microsegundo... De todas formas que me digas mal padre o que lo insinúas y sigas justificando lo injustificable.... Que manipules mis palabras que te inventes cosas que yo no he dicho vamos que te imagines cosas. Pues qué quieres que te diga.....solo te puedo decir que manipulas que te imaginas cosas te inventas cosas que yo no he dicho te repito al abrir el ordenata mis hijos vieron. No añadas ni ni quites cosas.. eso es propio de los manipuladores. . no te hagas pajas mentales..... Qué crees que hago al defenderme o al defender a otros que abandonan el hilo.... Porque un tío insulta y no se pueden expresar libremente porque se sienten cohibidos... Eso está mal... tú no defiendes al débil? pues lo que te he dicho... tú mismo déjame a mí hacer lo que me dé la gana ya te lo he dicho en post pasados...los hechos muchacho los hechos son que me han insultado...se insultado a otros foreros.... Que me han silenciado mensajes donde me defiendo atacando al que me ataca a mí. Que tú te beneficias de los conocimientos de esa persona me parece muy bien. . Que te parasitas mutuamente con él me parece de perlas... Que en este foro hay más babas que un saco de caracoles halagando a Fernando me parece muy bien.... A ti no te parece bien que me defienda?... Dicho en román paladino... Me la suda


----------



## veismuler (5 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Os dejo un artículo que me han pasado respecto a la teórica manipulación del precio del oro:
> 
> Chris Powell: Gold market manipulation update, April 2019 | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee
> 
> ...



Te agradecería que si te acuerdas me lo recordarás a mí también paketazo... Para así...sitengo que excusarme por algo que le hice... Me excuso y ya está aunque creo que el mensaje no va por ahí..... También le agradecería al forero dev-em.... Que lo cuente o que traiga aquí lo que se hizo porque yo tengo la impresión de que lo que hice fue defender a la forera... Pero vamos que no me acuerdo y si la falte o lo que sea ahí van mis excusas por adelantado.... Por eso te insisto y te pido por favor que me digas qué pasó.. 
He estado viendo la parte Iii de este hilo cuando hablaba no tanto como vosotros pero mucho más que ahora... Y esto que se comenta no lo encuentro por favor dime qué pasó.... gracias


----------



## veismuler (5 Abr 2019)

Efectivamente he dicho que me iba y que


Pintxen dijo:


> Yo creo que no se debería alimentar más esta polémica. Veismuler, has dicho en varias ocasiones que era el último mensaje y que abandonarías el hilo, bien, no lo has echo, has seguido pero para continuar en la confrontación, todavía no he leído un solo mensaje tuyo sobre el tema que aquí tratamos, si quieres quedarte perfecto pero que sea para aportar algo, basta ya de pelearse. Fernando, yo creo que no deberías abandonar el hilo. Tendrás tus razones, pero que no sea por la polémica que se ha creado.
> Es un hilo muy interesante, pero yo no esty para perder el tiempo es discusiones estériles, para eso pongo la tele y me veo una sesión del congreso de los diputados.



Efectivamente he dicho que me iba pero que volvería si me insultaban... Paraíso fiscal y refinanciado siguen interpretandome...yo creo que tengo derecho a defenderme...como no has leído he dicho que yo opto por no intervenir en este hilo desde que una persona me insulta y no aporto nada porque no alimento a la bestia.... Te agradezco no obstante que me digas que no has leído nada de mí porque por lo menos él es más sincero que paraíso fiscal que al parecer se ha levantado.... Sigue sin leer nada y comienza ainsultarme... Con lo que me defiendo ...sencillamente eso


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

Última entrega de Antonio Turiel, habla sobre las emisiones de los vehículos, al leerlo he entendido que parece ser que ua empiezan a hacerse trampas en solitarios para "sortear" eso de las emisiones.
Vamos, al final podrás circular con tu vehículo si pones tu correspondiente "mordida" tal y como lo hacen en otros países como La Ciudad de México y su mamoneo con sus viñetas (según pagues).

Coches tengas y los pagues

No obstante, podemos seguir haciéndonos trampas en solitario, pero los recursos siguen en declive, así que llegará el día en que los coches sean un artículo de superlujo y algunas cosas producto de la extracción como los MP's


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Abr 2019)

Buenobuenobueno, voy a decir un par de cosas al respecto, no es que participe en el hilo mucho pero me lo leo y lo sigo y me jode este vuelco que ha dado.

Diría a Veismuler que si lo deja se quedará más tranquilo, si tanto te molesta la forma de ser de Fernando, que tendrá sus defectos claro que sí, al igual que sus virtudes, una de ellas es que si le pides ayuda te la presta, esto es algo grande, a mí me la prestó en su día y se lo agradezco de corazón. Sus defectos, sí, puede que en ocasiones parezca que va un poco como..digamos sobrao, pero cada uno es como es macho, lo que es, es lo que es, todos nos sobramos de vez en cuando. Como decía, Veismuler, no hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio, dejalo tío que no vas a adelantar nada, si te queman las formas de Fernando pues ya está, lo has dejado muy claro.

A Fernando le digo que no tiene por que dejarlo, no me parece bien que este hilo decaiga por que somos muchos a los que nos interesa y en algun modo es como si no nos dieses importancia alguna, ademas existe lo de el ignore.

Hale, un pequeño rapapolvos para ambos.


----------



## veismuler (5 Abr 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Por mi parte doy por zanjado este tema, mis disculpas por ensuciar el hilo, espero que se intente volver a la normalidad.
> Saludos y disculpas nuevamente



Mira refinanciado..... Creo que después de haberme empezado a echar los perros en el post donde decías todo aquello que tú has dicho... Creo que te he contestado muy suave....después lo que has hecho imaginándote cosas que ya te he dicho en post anteriores... Me ha parecido deuna bajeza moral tremenda....
créeme yo me quiero ir del foro ..si yo no voy a aportar nada aquí únicamente me defiendo cuando se me insulta así que la mejor forma de que me vaya es que dejes de meterte conmigo... Y te repito estoy siendo muy suave... Para la bajeza que has tenido...


----------



## veismuler (5 Abr 2019)

Estradibarius. dijo:


> Buenobuenobueno, voya decir un par de cosas al respecto, no es que participe en el hilo mucho pero me lo leo y lo sigo y me jode este vuelco que ha dado.
> 
> Diría a Veismuler que si lo deja se quedará más tranquilo, si tanto te molesta la forma de ser de Fernando, que tendrá sus defectos claro que sí, al igual que sus virtudes, una de ellas es que si le pides ayuda te la presta, a mí me la prestó en su día y se lo agradezco de corazón. Sus defectos, sí, puede que en ocasiones parezca que va un poco como..digamos sobrao, pero cada uno es como es macho, lo que es, es lo que es, todos nos sobramos de vez en cuando. Como decía, Veismuler, no hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio, dejalo tío que no vas a adelantar nada, si te queman las formas de Fernando pues ya está, lo has dejado muy claro.
> 
> ...



Gracias a mí también me ha ayudado... Y también me ha insultado... Estoy contigo que no lo deje pero que no insulte... Gracias a ti hombre yo estoy deseando dejarlo...mira antes han empezado hablar por ejemplo de la forera lamadama y ha abandonado también por lo que se ve el hilo... Siguiendo aportando en otros hilos...Yo estoy deseando pero que no se insulte al personal y me voy.... gracias de todas formas por lo que has dicho


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Abr 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Gracias a mí también me ha ayudado... Y también me ha insultado... Estoy contigo que no lo deje pero que no insulte... Gracias a ti hombre yo estoy deseando dejarlo...mira antes han empezado hablar por ejemplo de la forera lamadama y ha abandonado también por lo que se ve el hilo... Siguiendo aportando en otros hilos...Yo estoy deseando pero que no se insulte al personal y me voy.... gracias de todas formas por lo que has dicho



Sinceramente creo que no te deberías preocupar por otros foreros, si ellos no replican ni se dan por aludidos ya tienes ganas de sufrir Veismuler.

No me agradezcas, no escribo para ponerme de parte de nadie.


----------



## veismuler (5 Abr 2019)

Estradibarius. dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que no te deberías preocupar por otros foreros, si ellos no replican ni se dan por aludidos ya tienes ganas de sufrir Veismuler.



bueno la película no es esa la película es que otro fueros en el pasado nos advirtieron de las formas de Fernando... Otros foreros que se han ido y en la intimidad llegado a comentar que no se puede hacer nada con esta persona para que deje de obrar así.... Como yo creo en las personas pero no creo muchas veces en lo que hacen.. en esto me meto por si se intenta recuperar al personal.....a Fernando...


----------



## eversor (5 Abr 2019)

Hola
Estoy perplejo por la cantidad de mensajes referentes a insultos de unos y otros.

¿Sería posible que todos ignoremos a cualquiera que insulte a otro? Por ignorar entiendo no molestarnos ni en responderle. Hacer como si no existiera, como si no hubiéramos leído el mensaje.

Lo digo porque como sigamos así el hilo desaparece.

La gente no viene aquí a leer peleas.

Y si alguno piensa que el insulto es demasiado... creo que mejor que responder y enzarzarnos unos con otros lo mejor sería Reportar e ignorar.

Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## el mensa (5 Abr 2019)

¿Tan difícil es utilizar la guardería para insultarse? 

Vamos, que allí hay tipos que llevan años llamandose de todo y me juego la cuenta que si quedaran para tomar 2 cervezas serían amigos. Lo mismo digo para los bandos enfrentados de aquí. 

Un poquito de por favor, algunos sitios de internet son para aprender, no para dirimir rencillas con insultos anónimos. Parecéis críos.


----------



## bizardu (5 Abr 2019)

Bueno y que opinión hay respecto al estancamiento del precio del oro?


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

Parece que los de Arabia Saudí no se andan con chiquitas, aunque visto lo visto igual sólo es un paripé
Los saudíes amenazan con deshacerse del petrodólar como "opción nuclear" para bloquear el proyecto de ley de NOPEC


----------



## eversor (5 Abr 2019)

bizardu dijo:


> Bueno y que opinión hay respecto al estancamiento del precio del oro?



Pues mis reducidos conocimientos de análisis técnico... me dicen que en cualquier momento se irá para arriba.

Así como a la plata la veo en primaria bajista y por tanto espero verla un poco más abajo... al oro, de momento, lo veo en primaria alcista.

Aprovecho para dejaros un par de interesantes enlaces que he visto en un blog de rankia sobre metales preciosos...

http://www.gata.org/node/18979

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-03-30/why-russia-dumping-dollars-and-buying-gold-fastest-pace-decades


----------



## bizardu (5 Abr 2019)

eversor dijo:


> Pues mis reducidos conocimientos de análisis técnico... me dicen que en cualquier momento se irá para arriba.
> 
> Así como a la plata la veo en primaria bajista y por tanto espero verla un poco más abajo... al oro, de momento, lo veo en primaria alcista.
> 
> ...



Gracias


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Veismuler y Notrabajo 34, sois la representación de la sociedad existente.
> 
> Los típicos insolidarios al volante que aceleran para no ser adelantados o que arriman el morro de su coche para impedir que otro se cambie de carril.
> 
> ...




Tu si que formas parte de la decadencia social.

Un tio que dice que va a perseguir a otros hasta hacerlos desaparecer.

Eres un retrasado por que yo no he comprado ningun crucifijo de oro para venderlo, solo he enseñado a algunos foreros algunas direcciones de tiendas donde pueden ir a comprar oro mas barato, pero bueno vosotros estais anclados en la mentira para intentar hacer ver que somos muy malos.

En cuanto a que amenaces con que no tenemos anonimato, pero macho que tio mas subnormal debes de ser, yo soy de las pocas personas a la que le daria totalmente igual incluso poner ahora mismo una foto mia aqui, me lo pasaria por el forro de los cojones, de verdad creeis que podeis intimidarme con eso ???

Ya no insultais ya amenazais con venir a pegarme ??? jajajajajaj


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> No iba a responder porque creo que ya es suficiente con este tema, pero para que veas que lo que estás haciendo ahora, no pilla a nadie por sorpresa.
> Precisamente has mencionado unas monedas que aquí tienen muy poca salida, es lo primero que te intenta colocar el numismatico, yo tengo algunas y tampoco las he conseguido a mal precio (respecto al momento) pero es por cuestiones personales, sé que cuando las quiera vender me va a costar lo suyo.
> Para que te dé un precio tan bueno tiene que ser por alguno de estos motivos:
> - Que la moneda ya no tenga ningún valor numismatico, es decir, que presente alguna deformación (rayas, agujeros tapados -como lo que haces-, manchas, desgaste, marcas, etc.), una de las que tengo tiene lo que parece unas marcas de mordida -dos piños- que no son muy visibles pero ahí están, ese detalle hizo que me dieran en su momento un buen precio, cuando la quiera vender, el posible comprador preferirá una sin mordida antes que la mia, así que tendre que hacer un descuento para hacerla atractiva; ¿lo vas pillando?
> ...




Vamos a ver esque le sacas a todo punta en lugar de preguntar si tienes dudas.

LAs monedas que he comprado son como minimo MBC+ si las catalogamos.

Hay tiendas que compran muy por debajo del spot, muy por debajo es por ejemplo dar 900 euros por una onza, entonces si luego te la venden a ti a 1050 o 1100 euros les estan ganando dinero, no tienen por que estar ralladas, ni tienen que tener abujeros......

Solo compro monedas que esten muy bien, este tipo de tiendas son antros muy antiguos que no se como sobreviven, con gente muy mayor que las llevan y que posiblemente a estas alturas busquen mas el estar entretenidos mientras se juvilan que el ganar dinero, tambien tengo otra teoria, al ser gente mayor si se ganan 30 euros lo asocian a 5000 pesetas y piensan que es mucho.

Las de Españolas tienen mas demanda por que estamos en españa y por que esos lugares son frecuentados por coleccionistas y no por inversores que compren oro para guardar, por eso las venden a algo mas de precio pero pagar 25 o 30 euros de sobreprecio en una moneda EBC de 100 escudos tampoco me parece una barbaridad, solo hay que mirar los precios que tienen en otras tiendas

Lo de conseguir estos precios ahora y no en otro momento eso ya lo se, por eso no puedo dar esas direcciones en publico hay mucha gente leyendo y esto por decirlo de alguna manera son unidades limitadas, ya les he comentado a los foreros a los que les he escrito que esto no es llegar y comprar todo lo que quieran, solo sirve para el que quiera comprar 2, 3, 10 monedas de vez en cuando y le puede venir genial y pagar monedas en buen estado a estos precios en lugar de ir a otro sitio y que lo claven.

Pero macho desde el primer momento amenazando y insultando diciendo que yo queria vender y timar a todo el mundo, dais cosas por hecho en lugar de preguntar, precisamente aqui un hilo en el que se presupone hay gente de cierto nivel y educacion.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2019)

Estradibarius. dijo:


> A Fernando le digo que no tiene por que dejarlo, no me parece bien que este hilo decaiga por que somos muchos a los que nos interesa y en algun modo es como si no nos dieses importancia alguna, ademas existe lo de el ignore.
> 
> Hale, un pequeño rapapolvos para ambos.




No lo ha dejado, esta sufriendo por no escribir jajajaj.

Miralo dandole al me gusta en el mensaje en donde un forero nos amenaza directamente diciendo que no tenemos anonimato y que vendra a por nosotros, me ha dejado un poco perplejo que este hombre al que tantos admirais este dandole al me gusta a ese mensaje amenazador en lugar de decirle al autor que no son formas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Mira refinanciado..... Creo que después de haberme empezado a echar los perros en el post donde decías todo aquello que tú has dicho... Creo que te he contestado muy suave....después lo que has hecho imaginándote cosas que ya te he dicho en post anteriores... Me ha parecido deuna bajeza moral tremenda....
> créeme yo me quiero ir del foro ..si yo no voy a aportar nada aquí únicamente me defiendo cuando se me insulta así que la mejor forma de que me vaya es que dejes de meterte conmigo... Y te repito estoy siendo muy suave... Para la bajeza que has tenido...




Conmigo ha hecho lo mismo insultarme imaginandose que yo queria vender oro a la gente y timarla cuando estoy enviando direcciones de tiendas fisicas para que vayan y compren si quieren y si no quieren que no compren.

Aqui la gente se imagina cosas pero en lugar de preguntar entran a saco a insultar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2019)

Ale ya dejo yo de momento tambien esto...

SOlo estaba defendiendome ante las amenazas y insultos recibidos.

Parece que no sienta muy bien por aqui el que me posicione al lado de alguien que vino con la unica pretension de que se respetara en este hilo a todo el mundo con indiferencia de lo que escribiera.

Las elites del hilo de oro contra dos pobres usuarios, es el resumen.


----------



## Txanete (5 Abr 2019)

Señores, con dos grandes refranes me dirijo a todas las partes enfrentadas sin posicionarme del lado de ninguna...

A palabras necias, oídos sordos.
No hay mejor desprecio que no hacer aprecio.

No necesito explicaciones de posturas de nadie, las diferencias por privado y entre quienes las tengan, por favor. Dicho esto, podemos seguir con el cauce que debería seguir el título de este hilo?


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

Es posible que este enlace ya se haya posteado anteriormente, con el lio que tenemos es difícil de saber, pero no puedo evitar ponerlo, recuerdo que se estaba hablando de las reservas en oro de los países, esta esta actualizada en febrero de este año.
Me ha chocado mucho lo de Kazajistán, ya ha superado a las reservas de España
Continúa la fiebre del oro entre los bancos centrales en los primeros meses de 2019

Tayikistan aunque modestamente también va haciendo, alguien tiene más información sobre las decisiones de estos dos países a tener más oro?


----------



## Pintxen (5 Abr 2019)

Txanete dijo:


> Señores, con dos grandes refranes me dirijo a todas las partes enfrentadas sin posicionarme del lado de ninguna...
> 
> A palabras necias, oídos sordos.
> No hay mejor desprecio que no hacer aprecio.
> ...



Txanete, totalmente deacuerdo contigo.


----------



## Pintxen (5 Abr 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Es posible que este enlace ya se haya posteado anteriormente, con el lio que tenemos es difícil de saber, pero no puedo evitar ponerlo, recuerdo que se estaba hablando de las reservas en oro de los países, esta esta actualizada en febrero de este año.
> Me ha chocado mucho lo de Kazajistán, ya ha superado a las reservas de España
> Continúa la fiebre del oro entre los bancos centrales en los primeros meses de 2019
> 
> Tayikistan aunque modestamente también va haciendo, alguien tiene más información sobre las decisiones de estos dos países a tener más oro?



Kazajistán es un país con un tamaño enorme y unos recursos naturales espectaculares, entre ellos el oro.
En la península ibérica ya no queda ni una pepita, y eso que en época del imperio romano existieron unas de las vetas de oro más grandes de la historia, pero eso fué hace mucho tiempo.
Yo no tengo ni idea de qué va a pasar con los MP, pero el hecho de que los bancos centrales estén comprando oro me dice que el día de mañana este metal tendrá un gran valor. Esta gente sabe más cosas que nosotros.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Kazajistán es un país con un tamaño enorme y unos recursos naturales espectaculares, entre ellos el oro.
> En la península ibérica ya no queda ni una pepita, y eso que en época del imperio romano existieron unas de las vetas de oro más grandes de la historia, pero eso fué hace mucho tiempo.
> Yo no tengo ni idea de qué va a pasar con los MP, pero el hecho de que los bancos centrales estén comprando oro me dice que el día de mañana este metal tendrá un gran valor. Esta gente sabe más cosas que nosotros.



¿Entonces crees posible que lo siga extrayendo aunque no tenga comprador?, quizás esté acumulando stock pensando en darle salida más adelante cuando haya precio más alto, no tengo claro si un país como dices, con grandes recursos, tenga necesidad de acumular oro en su banco central como si no hubiera mañana.
¿Hay datos sobre su armamento o si está comprando al ritmo que acumula oro?


----------



## Armando Kasitas (5 Abr 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Te agradecería que si te acuerdas me lo recordarás a mí también paketazo... Para así...sitengo que excusarme por algo que le hice... Me excuso y ya está aunque creo que el mensaje no va por ahí..... También le agradecería al forero dev-em.... Que lo cuente o que traiga aquí lo que se hizo porque yo tengo la impresión de que lo que hice fue defender a la forera... Pero vamos que no me acuerdo y si la falte o lo que sea ahí van mis excusas por adelantado.... Por eso te insisto y te pido por favor que me digas qué pasó..
> He estado viendo la parte Iii de este hilo cuando hablaba no tanto como vosotros pero mucho más que ahora... Y esto que se comenta no lo encuentro por favor dime qué pasó.... gracias



Hola a tod@s.
Soy uno de los que no interviene nunca aquí, pero leo casi a diario. No sé de dónde vienen las disputas, ni me interesa, pero me gustaría que zanjarais vuestras desavenencias en privado. 
Me interesa el hilo, no vuestros problemas. 
Gracias.


----------



## kikepm (5 Abr 2019)

Un maravilloso artículo de Alasdair MacLeod, con el que podrá o no estarse de acuerdo, pero que expone un razonamiento preciso acerca de la deriva del BCE y sus políticas de barra libre (a bancos, corporaciones y gobiernos, no se vayan uds. a creer...):

*Los inflacionistas del BCE están paralizando Europa*


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2019)

He quitado TODAS las etiquetas. Al menos, que NO quede más suciedad de la que algunos hayan o hayamos podido emplear. Y hasta dentro de bastante tiempo o quizás ya no vuelva a aparecer por aquí, aunque eso lo decidirá el tiempo...

Por cierto, eversor, esas informaciones que has enlazado proceden de mi Blog de Rankia, ya que es el único de allí donde se han colocado.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (5 Abr 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No lo ha dejado, esta sufriendo por no escribir jajajaj.
> 
> Miralo dandole al me gusta en el mensaje en donde un forero nos amenaza directamente diciendo que no tenemos anonimato y que vendra a por nosotros, me ha dejado un poco perplejo que este hombre al que tantos admirais este dandole al me gusta a ese mensaje amenazador en lugar de decirle al autor que no son formas.



No me digas...hola Ferna


fernandojcg dijo:


> He quitado TODAS las etiquetas. Al menos, que NO quede más suciedad de la que algunos hayan o hayamos podido emplear. Y hasta dentro de bastante tiempo o quizás ya no vuelva a aparecer por aquí, aunque eso lo decidirá el tiempo...
> 
> Por cierto, eversor, esas informaciones que has enlazado proceden de mi Blog de Rankia, ya que es el único de allí donde se han colocado.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando...


----------



## Pintxen (5 Abr 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ¿Entonces crees posible que lo siga extrayendo aunque no tenga comprador?, quizás esté acumulando stock pensando en darle salida más adelante cuando haya precio más alto, no tengo claro si un país como dices, con grandes recursos, tenga necesidad de acumular oro en su banco central como si no hubiera mañana.
> ¿Hay datos sobre su armamento o si está comprando al ritmo que acumula oro?



Eso es algo que me pregunto bastante amenudo. Ahora parece que la tendencia es comprar cantidades importantes de oro por parte de los bancos centrales (al igual que la reserva central, empresas pribadas, no lo olvidemos), bien, pero... De donde sale todo ese oro? Para que alguien compre otro tiene que vender, y al contrario que los dólares o los bonos del tesoro que son solo humo, es decir, se pueden sacar de la manga sin límite, el oro es el que es,(el oro físico, se entiende).
Por lo tanto cuando el BCE recomendó vender parte de las reservas, y el gobierno español vendió cantidades importantes, A quien se las vendieron? Y ahora que parece que a todo quisqui le ha dado por comprar, A quien le compran?
Que no hablamos de comprar unas onzas al Andorrano, sino de TONELADAS. No será que las mineras guardan parte de lo extraído a la espera de un precio mejor?


----------



## FranMen (5 Abr 2019)

La puntilla para acabar con la hegemonía del dólar está sobre todo en que los paises productores de petróleo dejen de aceptarlo y, menos, en que Europa decida liquidar sus reservas de dólares. Creo que los primeros ya lo están pensando seriamente, los segundos están jugando al Brexit.
Similar a otro enlace de más arriba, pero en castellano:
Arabia Saudita amenaza con dejar de vender el petróleo en dólares si EE.UU. aprueba la ley 'NOPEC'


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> La puntilla para acabar con la hegemonía del dólar está sobre todo en que los paises productores de petróleo dejen de aceptarlo y, menos, en que Europa decida liquidar sus reservas de dólares. Creo que los primeros ya lo están pensando seriamente, los segundos están jugando al Brexit.
> Similar a otro enlace de más arriba, pero en castellano:
> Arabia Saudita amenaza con dejar de vender el petróleo en dólares si EE.UU. aprueba la ley 'NOPEC'



Mira por donde, estaba buscando información sobre si Kasajistan estaba comprando armas (el año pasado se hizo con unos aviones rusos muy chulos, pero creo que no es lo que buscaba) y me he encontrado con esto:
Alemania prorroga 6 meses más la prohibición de venta de armas Arabia Saudí

Esto huele a pelea de boquilla entre los usanos y los árabes, pero el marrón se lo come Europa


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Eso es algo que me pregunto bastante amenudo. Ahora parece que la tendencia es comprar cantidades importantes de oro por parte de los bancos centrales (al igual que la reserva central, empresas pribadas, no lo olvidemos), bien, pero... De donde sale todo ese oro? Para que alguien compre otro tiene que vender, y al contrario que los dólares o los bonos del tesoro que son solo humo, es decir, se pueden sacar de la manga sin límite, el oro es el que es,(el oro físico, se entiende).
> Por lo tanto cuando el BCE recomendó vender parte de las reservas, y el gobierno español vendió cantidades importantes, A quien se las vendieron? Y ahora que parece que a todo quisqui le ha dado por comprar, A quien le compran?
> Que no hablamos de comprar unas onzas al Andorrano, sino de TONELADAS. No será que las mineras guardan parte de lo extraído a la espera de un precio mejor?



Ahí le has dado, lo de España fue escandaloso, encima a fecha de hoy no sabemos a quién se lo vendió.
Lo de las mineras lo explicaría, pero debería aparecer en sus cuentas no?
Bueno, también puede ser algo parecido a lo que recientemente hizo Venezuela, vendió parte de su oro a un país a través de una minera (he buscado info, pero sólo he encontrado lo de la venta a EUA y un posible bloqueo de una venta a Rusia).
También eso de años atrás en que mucho oro salía del Banco de Inglaterra (en barras de 400 oz) a Suiza, ahí lo pasaban a lingotes de 1 kg y se iba a China.
De esas transacciones "opacas" surgen las dudas sobre si USA realmente tiene el oro que dice tener.
Muchas incógnitas...


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> He quitado TODAS las etiquetas. Al menos, que NO quede más suciedad de la que algunos hayan o hayamos podido emplear. Y hasta dentro de bastante tiempo o quizás ya no vuelva a aparecer por aquí, aunque eso lo decidirá el tiempo...
> 
> Por cierto, eversor, esas informaciones que has enlazado proceden de mi Blog de Rankia, ya que es el único de allí donde se han colocado.
> 
> Saludos.



Que putada Fernando, me sabe muy mal que te vayas así, no estoy nada de acuerdo con tu decisión, pero es tuya y la respeto; ojalá vuelvas por aquí muy pronto, intentaré seguirte en rankia, al menos para disfrutar de tus valiosas aportaciones.



Spoiler: Iba a decir



que no te preocuparas, que los justicieros estarían por aquí aportando todo lo que tú has aportado y con más nivel, incluso tendríamos ese plus de sentirnos protegidos ya que velarán por nosotros para que nadie nos falte al respeto, pero me han entrado unas risas que ya me duele la barriga y luego me han dado unas ganas de llorar; en fin, afortunadamente estamos en contacto por otros medios, aunque no están tan fácil como aquí, sé que no nos perderemos de vista. Un abrazo muy fuerte amigo


----------



## eversor (6 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> He quitado TODAS las etiquetas. Al menos, que NO quede más suciedad de la que algunos hayan o hayamos podido emplear. Y hasta dentro de bastante tiempo o quizás ya no vuelva a aparecer por aquí, aunque eso lo decidirá el tiempo...
> 
> Por cierto, eversor, esas informaciones que has enlazado proceden de mi Blog de Rankia, ya que es el único de allí donde se han colocado.
> 
> Saludos.



Absolutamente cierto Fernando. Ya dije que venían de un blog de Rankia sobre metales preciosos... y no conozco ninguno en Rankia sobre esas materias a excepción del tuyo. Espero que no te haya molestado.

Un saludo


----------



## eversor (6 Abr 2019)

Putabolsa... por resolución te refieres a que el oro tire para arriba o para abajo o que veamos algún cambio a nivel económico?
Gracias


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Abr 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Kazajistán es un país con un tamaño enorme y unos recursos naturales espectaculares, entre ellos el oro.
> En la península ibérica ya no queda ni una pepita, y eso que en época del imperio romano existieron unas de las vetas de oro más grandes de la historia, pero eso fué hace mucho tiempo.
> Yo no tengo ni idea de qué va a pasar con los MP, pero el hecho de que los bancos centrales estén comprando oro me dice que el día de mañana este metal tendrá un gran valor. Esta gente sabe más cosas que nosotros.




Estos parece que no se enteran de que no hay oro en España

Vivir sobre cinco mil millones de euros: la mina de oro más grande de Europa está en Asturias y es una pesadilla para sus vecinos

Estos tampoco

Orovalle potencia la mina de Belmonte con una inversión de 20 millones y 60 empleos

https://www.orovalle.es/noticias

Un poco de historia


La mayor minería de oro romana, en Asturias Cismontana, a vista de dron. Asturias Mundial

Hallado en Belmonte el primer “pueblo” minero de Asturias, dedicado al oro


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Abr 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Estos parece que no se enteran de que no hay oro en España
> 
> Vivir sobre cinco mil millones de euros: la mina de oro más grande de Europa está en Asturias y es una pesadilla para sus vecinos
> 
> ...



Basta abrir tu primer link para darse cuenta de toda la que se está liando para conseguir 300 miseras toneladas de oro (al menos eso se cree que hay, que aún falta por hacerlas reales).
No se han enterado que es más fácil conseguirlo con algunos contratos y en un abrir y cerrar de ojos lo tienen... Ah! se me olvidaba, que eso que negocian virtualmente no es oro real... son imaginarios porque mo hay oro físico disponible suficiente para cubrir todos los contratos.
Me viene a la mente el dicho de: "Más vale una onza de oro en mano que un viento en contratos" ¿no era así?
Saludos y que tengáis un buen día


----------



## FranMen (6 Abr 2019)

Había un hilo en el principal sobre la veta galaico astur donde se comentaban los desmanes que supondrían las minas y el escaso beneficio para los residentes. Corcoesto era


----------



## bizardu (6 Abr 2019)

Video de keiser report hablando de porque no sube el precio del oro, a partir del minuto 5.


----------



## antorob (6 Abr 2019)

Una entrevista con Bart Chilton ha destapado la posición de JP Morgan como el mayor manipulador en el precio de la plata, confirmando las tesis que Ted Butler ha defendido durante tanto tiempo.

Behind Closed Doors | SilverSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2019)

JP....menudo tipo....da para película....


----------



## Pintxen (6 Abr 2019)

Voy a plantear una cuestión que me ronda por la cabeza y que ya he comentado alguna vez en este foro:
Si algún día ocurre una catástrofe del tipo bélico o económico vosotros creeis que valdría lo mismo una moneda do ORO PURO tipo eagle, philarmónica, etc .. que la misma cantidad de oro en monedas con aleación tipo soberano, alfonsina? Suponiendo que el valor numismático fuera nulo yo creo que el oro puro estaría más solicitado ya que si se quiere fundir te ahorras los gastos de refinado.
Con la plata yo creo que es aún más evidente. La PLATA PURA es eso, plata. Si en vez de un cajón lleno de Libertades en las que pone "una onza de plata pura" tienes un cajón lleno de monedas de plata de todo tipo, duros, pakitos, francos franceses, con un peso fino equivalente yo creo que el primero lo venderás sin problema, sin embargo el segundo...
Que opinais?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Abr 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Voy a plantear una cuestión que me ronda por la cabeza y que ya he comentado alguna vez en este foro:
> Si algún día ocurre una catástrofe del tipo bélico o económico vosotros creeis que valdría lo mismo una moneda do ORO PURO tipo eagle, philarmónica, etc .. que la misma cantidad de oro en monedas con aleación tipo soberano, alfonsina? Suponiendo que el valor numismático fuera nulo yo creo que el oro puro estaría más solicitado ya que si se quiere fundir te ahorras los gastos de refinado.
> Con la plata yo creo que es aún más evidente. La PLATA PURA es eso, plata. Si en vez de un cajón lleno de Libertades en las que pone "una onza de plata pura" tienes un cajón lleno de monedas de plata de todo tipo, duros, pakitos, francos franceses, con un peso fino equivalente yo creo que el primero lo venderás sin problema, sin embargo el segundo...
> Que opinais?



Llegados a una catástrofe como esas a que te refieres yo creo que sería más facil vender monedas pequeñas que onzas enteras, sean de oro puro o nó. Tambien los pakitos, los duros, los soberanos etc son más conocidos por gente que no está metida de lleno en este mundillo como lo puede estar un poseedor o comprador de onzacas. Supongo.


----------



## Pintxen (6 Abr 2019)

Y si tienes que huir a Mauritania? (es un suponer) Valdrán lo mismo?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Abr 2019)

No sería yo el que escapando de un pais por una catástrofe con monedas de oro y plata camufladas, me pusiese a buscar comprador asi por las buenas, seguramente aparecería al rato sin cabeza y sin monedas jaja.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Abr 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Había un hilo en el principal sobre la veta galaico astur donde se comentaban los desmanes que supondrían las minas y el escaso beneficio para los residentes. Corcoesto era



Interesante, a ver si puedes poner el enlace.
Aunque tiene mucho que ver la gestión, recuerdo que una vez un conocido me comentó algo sobre las minas de almadén, supuestamente las tuvieron que cerrar porque prácticamente era un pozo sin fondo en los costes de gestión, no he investigado mucho sobre ello porque me parece que solo extraían mercurio, a ver si alguien nos puede contar algo más sobre el putiferio que había montado (no sé si es verdad)
Parque minero de Almadén



Pintxen dijo:


> Voy a plantear una cuestión que me ronda por la cabeza y que ya he comentado alguna vez en este foro:
> Si algún día ocurre una catástrofe del tipo bélico o económico vosotros creeis que valdría lo mismo una moneda do ORO PURO tipo eagle, philarmónica, etc .. que la misma cantidad de oro en monedas con aleación tipo soberano, alfonsina? Suponiendo que el valor numismático fuera nulo yo creo que el oro puro estaría más solicitado ya que si se quiere fundir te ahorras los gastos de refinado.
> Con la plata yo creo que es aún más evidente. La PLATA PURA es eso, plata. Si en vez de un cajón lleno de Libertades en las que pone "una onza de plata pura" tienes un cajón lleno de monedas de plata de todo tipo, duros, pakitos, francos franceses, con un peso fino equivalente yo creo que el primero lo venderás sin problema, sin embargo el segundo...
> Que opinais?



No es un tema sencillo lo que planteas, hubo un tiempo en que yo creía que mientras más puro tuviera el metal era mucho mejor, de hecho buscaba monedas de oro puro sin nada de aleación, lo mismo con la plata.
Pero poco a poco me di cuenta que aunque tengas metal en formato puro, sigue habiendo desconfianza (que en el escenario que planteas la desconfianza estará presente y con consecuencias mortales), así que pienso que utilizar monedas que hayan sido circuladas en su día (de preferencia de la zona donde te encuentres) puede darte esa ventaja para las transacciones pequeñas.
Aunque si vas acumulando poco a poco a lo largo del tiempo, tampoco vendría mal que diversificaras en todos los formatos que puedas, aparte de aumentar tus posibilidades te lo pasarás pipa, ahí si que lo que te faltará es dinero porque hay piezas de todo tipo e historia.
Lo que yo intento aplicar es esto: 
Pakillos, Duros y Karlillos por si tengo que comprar suministros al tendero
Bullion en monedas de onza (también pueden valer más pequeñas o más grandes) de plata pura, para conseguir liquidez suficiente para gastos, eso sí, vendidas en tiendas especializadas.
Monedas de oro (ahí vale de todo, aunque es mejor tener monedas relativamente conocidas para tener un precio de venta más justo) para hacer compras importantes ya sea por medio de trueque o vendiendolas en tiendas especializadas. También son las que podrás llevarte en caso de verte en la necesidad de salir por patas (te tendrás que despedir de tu plata o al menos de la mayoría de ella)
El tema de los lingotes yo lo tengo pendiente porque prefiero en oro mínimo de 1 kg y en plata de al menos 10 kg, además de tenerlo en alguna caja de seguridad. Vamos, eso para mí es para guardar tu verdadero patrimonio.


----------



## Pintxen (6 Abr 2019)

Estradibarius. dijo:


> No sería yo el que escapando de un pais por una catástrofe con monedas de oro y plata camufladas, me pusiese a buscar comprador asi por las buenas, seguramente aparecería al rato sin cabeza y sin monedas jaja.



Imagínate lo poco que iba a durar yo en un zoco de Mauritania con un saquito de soberanos de oro!!! Jua jua jua!!!


----------



## FranMen (6 Abr 2019)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Interesante, a ver si puedes poner el enlace.
> Aunque tiene mucho que ver la gestión, recuerdo que una vez un conocido me comentó algo sobre las minas de almadén, supuestamente las tuvieron que cerrar porque prácticamente era un pozo sin fondo en los costes de gestión, no he investigado mucho sobre ello porque me parece que solo extraían mercurio, a ver si alguien nos puede contar algo más sobre el putiferio que había montado (no sé si es verdad)
> Parque minero de Almadén
> 
> ...



Era este, pero lo han borrado:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...corcoesto-cianuro-arsenico-y-mentiras-35.html


----------



## veismuler (7 Abr 2019)

Mi despedida del hilo y último mensaje....
Perdón público ante quien se haya sentido ofendido por mis palabras, lo he hecho porque a mí y a otros foreros los han insultado y menospreciado antes. De todas formas no está justificado nunca el insulto ni como legítima defensa. 
Así que reitero mis disculpas, inclusive al que ha insultado y menospreciado antes que yo.
Esto no quita para que les haya remitido a los moderadores algún mensaje para que tengan una visión más amplia.
Por mi parte, gracias a Notrabajo34....Gracias macho... aunque no te conozca...
Hasta siempre, hay mas hilos en este o en cualquier foro....


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Abr 2019)

Bueno, Fernando, esto no es serio.

¿De verdad vas a abandonar el foro porque un cualquiera del que no sabes nada, que no tiene nombre, ni prestigio, ni sabemos cuantos años tiene, ni a qué se dedica, entra en un foro que procura mantenerse en un nivel puramente técnico y empieza a desbarrar con el fin de dinamitarlo vomitando descalificaciones personales que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza?

Esto es lo que llaman en Internet un "troll" y no tiene sentido hacerles caso, mucho menos teniendo una herramienta tan poderosa como es el ignore. Yo tenía a cientos en él. Se me ocurrió amnistiarlos a primeros de año y ya los tengo a todos otra vez allí. Es absurdo entrar en polémicas con estos individuos. Es como en la vida diaria, no hablas con el que no tiene nivel. Tienes razón, hola, y hasta nunca. Es lo normal.

La discrepancia es buena y positiva. El insulto y el ataque personal, no. Yo hablo con personas que están en las antípodas de mi pensamiento político, de mis opiniones personales, de mi nivel cultural y social... y nos llevamos bien; hasta somos amigos de salir a cenar. Pero evito el trato de aquel que se muestra faltón, que intenta humillar, que no atiende ni refuta los argumentos, que no escucha y no deja terminar al que está en uso de la palabra, que cambia de tema para cortar el debate... es decir, casi todos en esta época de tertulianos televisivos gritones.

Ahora, reaccionar ante sus provocaciones es darles una satisfacción, mientras que no hay más desprecio que no hacer aprecio. Cuando alguien dice una tontada lo mejor es hacer como que no los escuchas y seguir con lo tuyo. Es lo que más les ofende. Es un poco infantil coger una rabieta y dejar de respirar.

Este es el mejor foro de debate en español sobre el tema de los metales preciosos, además de otros asuntos muy interesantes de economía o política internacional. Se tratan aquí materias que son candentes en el entorno internacional, pero que en España y los países de influencia del español pasan desapercibidas. ¿Qué otros sitios hay? Si conocéis alguno ya estáis tardando. Rankia no está mal, pero no es tan dinámico y tiene menos audiencia. Forocoches no tiene nivel. Menéame está tomado por jovencitos podemitas y está muy censurado por administradores arbitrarios muy sesgados políticamente (ahí puedes comprobar el peligro de los administradores omnipotentes que tanto invocas. Para eso es mejor que no intervengan) En inglés hay mucha más calidad pero no trascienden al universo español por el problema del idioma.

Este es el precio que hay que pagar para que el foro no esté apenas censurado.

Así que no creo que tengas derecho a dejarnos sin tus aportaciones, sin las cuales este foro decaerá y no tendremos alternativa. Nada más hay que ver como ha caído la calidad del resto de hilos de Burbuja sobre todo a partir del cambio de servidor web.

Por esto te animo a que reconsideres tu decisión y continues ofreciéndonos tus opiniones, tan acertadas o poco acertadas como las de los demás.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Me has hecho recordar una frase: "El amigo ha de ser como el dinero, que antes de necesitarle, se sabe el valor que tiene". Por otro lado, si algo hay que me fastidie enormemente es llevarme la contraria a mí mismo... Al igual que tú, Kovaliov, han sido varios los foreros que me han planteado lo mismo que tú, tanto en "abierto" como en privado, y la verdad es que el hilo pierde fuerza cuando no realizo aportaciones. Lo he podido comprobar en estos días, de la misma manera que cuando surgieron "problemas" en el pasado. Objetivamente, NO debería dejarlo, más que nada por ser el auténtico "padre" de la "criatura", perooooo a veces el orgullo suele pasarnos factura...

SÍ, supongo que lo reconsideraré, aunque sitios para escribir no me faltan. Es más, aquí en el hilo, los "moderadores" se han movido un poco, lo que ya es "raro", pero también saben lo que pueden perder si este hilo desaparece...

Bueno, ya que ando por aquí os dejo el COT, que ya sabemos la "fiabilidad" que tiene a "toro pasado" (se publica al cierre de los martes) y, la verdad, es que tiene muy MALA PINTA, tanto para el Oro como para la Plata...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - April 5, 2019

De todas formas, NO sabemos lo que habrán estado haciendo estos "pollos" en el resto de la semana... así que podemos tener una "foto" falsa de cara a la próxima semana. En cualquier caso, para la misma, espero cierta lateralidad en el Oro y en la Plata vamos a ver qué sucede... ¡Ojo! porque los índices bursátiles estadounidenses están a un "paso" de sus máximos... Y pronto conoceremos los resultados trimestrales en USA...

Y para los que somos más "plateros" también es interesante el siguiente enlace, aunque hay datos que se dan ahí que se tendrían que contrastar...

Silver Bullion Set To Soar To $50 An Ounce | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2019)

Bueno, Donal Trump, tú eres nuevo por aquí... Te digo esto porque a Keiser lo conocemos desde hace años, al menos desde que nació este hilo... Hemos sido muchos los que lo hemos enlazado, aunque la verdad es que, últimamente, mucho menos.

En lo personal, me gusta, pero discrepo respecto a sus "recomendaciones" en relación a las Criptomonedas... Ese es un "producto" en el que NO confío, pero tampoco te lo voy a "razonar". NO me gusta para mí, pero otros pueden hacer con su dinero lo que crean más oportuno. Por cierto, he estado leyendo que Hacienda tiene ya un "listado" de quienes han estado operando con esas "monedas"...

Saludos.


----------



## bizardu (7 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, Donal Trump, tú eres nuevo por aquí... Te digo esto porque a Keiser lo conocemos desde hace años, al menos desde que nació este hilo... Hemos sido muchos los que lo hemos enlazado, aunque la verdad es que, últimamente, mucho menos.
> 
> En lo personal, me gusta, pero discrepo respecto a sus "recomendaciones" en relación a las Criptomonedas... Ese es un "producto" en el que NO confío, pero tampoco te lo voy a "razonar". NO me gusta para mí, pero otros pueden hacer con su dinero lo que crean más oportuno. Por cierto, he estado leyendo que Hacienda tiene ya un "listado" de quienes han estado operando con esas "monedas"...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no hace mucho q lo conozco de donde ha salido?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2019)

Hola, bizardu:

- Max Keiser - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2019)

Pues, creo que ya sé quién eres... La "confusión", por decirlo de alguna manera, viene dada porque Keiser Report se ha enlazado desde hace años en este hilo... luego la fecha de tu nick induce también a error. En fin, vayan por delante mis disculpas. Y en otros hilos de esta misma "saga" era más asiduo, pero ahora se coloca de tanto en tanto, así que si quieres seguir haciéndolo por aquí te lo agradeceremos todos.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Abr 2019)

Keiser puede decir verdades como puños, y entre esas grandes verdades enmascara sus intereses personales en numerosas ocasiones.

Para mi, independientemente de que me caiga mejor o peor, es un simple mercenario periodístico, que usa su programa para obtener diferentes tipos de financiación.

A pesar de esto, si se sabe cribar parte de lo que dice, su trasfondo es un poco lo que se promueve en este foro...buscar un valor real y perdurable en el tiempo, al tiempo que admite la incompetencia política y sobre todo económica de los entes nacionales y supranacionales.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2019)

Hola, Donald Trump: Los Hilos Oficiales, tanto del Oro como de la Plata, quedaron desplazados al aparecer este hilo un poco más completo y al ser también menos "específico". También creo que algo influiría el que dejará de escribir en los mismos. De todas formas, tampoco entiendo muy bien porqué fueron cayendo en el olvido, a fin de cuentas eran compatibles con este hilo. Supongo que la gente se cansó de los mismos, porque sino no encuentro una explicación medianamente aceptable.

No es menos cierto que Burbuja está decayendo mucho en los últimos años. Quizás, sea la suma de muchos y variados factores...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Sin decirlo, también pensaba en lo que indicas...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Abr 2019)

si bajan, puessss compraremos mas....taluec...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2019)

Efectivamente, Donald Trump, buena parte del "dinero inteligente" está comprando MPs, pero especialmente Oro. El posicionamiento en esa dirección de Ray Dalio es conocido y éste es ALGUIEN en el mundo de la Inversión... No en vano gestiona Bridgewater, el mayor Hedge Fund del mundo y el más rentable en el tiempo con una muy notable diferencia.

Bien, Donald Trump, yo creo que estamos en los "preliminares" de la salida alcista de los MPs, es decir algo parecido a lo que sucedió en el 2011. Simplemente, es una cuestión de Paciencia y sabiendo que los MPs -sobre todo la Plata- aún pueden recibir bastantes "palos"... Perooooo ya sabemos la "estampida" que hubo en aquellos tiempos, así que es cuestión de esperar e ir comprando a unos precios que a mí me parecen muy baratos... aunque puedo estar equivocado, faltaría más.

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (7 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, he estado leyendo que Hacienda tiene ya un "listado" de quienes han estado operando con esas "monedas"...
> 
> Saludos.



Tiene un listado de lo que han operado en los exchanges que les han pasado la información correspondiente.


Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2019)

Hola, tastas: Eso es OBVIO. Y tampoco debiera preocupar a aquellos que cumplen a rajatabla con el IRPF. De todas formas, me da la sensación de que van a "pillar" a bastantes "ignorantes" y espero que se me entienda lo que quiero decir... No es menos cierto que Hacienda sacará "tajada", vía sanciones y también con la "propaganda" que desarrollará. Al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Otra importante noticia que se ha producido en el ámbito de los MPs y es que otro Estado estadounidense, en este caso West Virginia, ha decidido eximir de impuestos las ventas de lingotes y monedas de MPs, es decir TODOS los que tienen esa consideración, por lo tanto incluye también al Platino y el Paladio.

Os dejo el enlace: West Virginia to end sales taxation on gold and silver - Numismatic News

Vamos a ver si esta "corriente" llega a Europa, porque es totalmente ilógico que la mayor parte de los MPs paguen el IVA en los lingotes y monedas de inversión. Se mire como se mire, es un auténtico ROBO, porque NO se pone ningún IVA a un billete... Y para MUCHOS los MPs tienen esa MISMA condición, es decir es DINERO o lo que se entiende como tal, aunque más "sano" o menos "fraudulento".

Muchas veces crítico a los estadounidenses, aunque más bien a sus "élites", pero desde luego les tengo una "envidia sana" en muchísimas cosas y que van ligadas a la libertad personal.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2019)

Y también es interesante esto otro...

El Gobierno español diseña un 'Gran Hermano' con los datos de los ciudadanos

Y NO nos "confundamos"... Esto NO se piensa de un día para otro, de manera que ya estaba en la "agenda" de "aquellos" que luego lo IMPONEN a otros países y España NO es ajena a ello... Total, "pintamos" lo que "pintamos" en el concierto internacional y lo de nuestra Soberanía nacional es un mero "cuento"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Lo que yo he aprendido con los años es que cuando el Sistema se preocupa en exceso por nosotros... ¡MALO! Y esto va en la "dirección" que va y NO le demos más vueltas.

¡Ojo! porque dentro de muy poco también se va a restringir la información en cuanto se implementen las medidas aprobadas por la UE de cara a Internet y que harán mucho más complicada la difusión de la información "alternativa". En esta ocasión se van a acoger a los "derechos de autor"... tiene Cojones la cosa. NI que fuéramos idiotas como para no saber lo que se pretende con esa medida. En fin, habrá que esperar acontecimientos y, desde luego, algunos tomaremos las oportunidades medidas para seguir desarrollando nuestra labor sin tener que vulnerar una "Ley" que SÍ vulnerará el derecho a la libertad de la ciudadanía...

Y dejo un buen artículo de Juan Ramón Rallo... Es un economista que NO está en mi "onda", pero claro "números" son "números"... Y te queda claro una vez más que es muy fácil hacer Populismo "barato"...

- Las cuentas de Vox no terminan de cuadrar

Y conste que algunas de sus propuestas las suscribiría... Por ejemplo, el Impuesto de Sucesiones es un ROBO DESCARADO y que debería eliminarse de una puta vez en TODO el país.

Saludos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Abr 2019)

Tampoco comenta los millones que se llevan las ayuditas a inmigrantes entre sanidad, paguitas, etc etc etc, un buen pico.


----------



## el mensa (8 Abr 2019)

Estuve discutiendo acerca del impuesto de sucesiones con otro forero. Mi opinión al respecto es la siguiente: 

Es un impuesto que las familias con patrimonio pero descapitalizadas NO PUEDEN PAGAR, ergo, las condenas a pasar de clase media a clase baja. Sin embargo las familias con dinero y patrimonio (clase media-alta hacia arriba) si pueden pagar. Por tanto este impuesto, que nos venden como "justo" para redistribuir la riqueza realmente es la puntilla a familias de la clase media-baja, que se ve abocada a servidumbre de trabajo ad perpetuam sin posibilidades reales de salir del pozo económico de la clase baja-obrera-asalariados: Neofeudalismo, siervos y vasallos. 

Hay que diferenciar entre ESPECULADORES y FAMILIAS que, por ejemplo, tienen un bajo comercial/patio/almacén-garaje/tierras/etc. heredadas "del abuelo" y que con un poco de iniciativa, ideas y suerte pueden convertir en un negocio, crear riqueza (aunque sea poca) y mantenerse en la clase media.

Aunque no sea el lugar lo expongo aquí. Es un tema que me pica porque entre pitos y flautas a mi, para regularizar mi situación, me "han soplado" 12.000€ en impuestos, gastos de notaría, etc. Un dinero que hubiese podido emplear en inversión, mantenimiento, desarrollo de negocio, etc. y que se ha ido a... bueno, ya sabéis a que bolsillos va todo esto.


----------



## tastas (8 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, tastas: Eso es OBVIO. Y tampoco debiera preocupar a aquellos que cumplen a rajatabla con el IRPF. De todas formas, me da la sensación de que van a "pillar" a bastantes "ignorantes" y espero que se me entienda lo que quiero decir... No es menos cierto que Hacienda sacará "tajada", vía sanciones y también con la "propaganda" que desarrollará. Al tiempo...
> 
> Saludos.



Hay que aclarar lo obvio porque luego se ven titulares del tipo Hacienda controla Bitcoin o Bitcoin no es anónimo y es mucho mejor la JP coin.

Taptap


----------



## paketazo (8 Abr 2019)

Veo que tocáis el tema del impuesto de sucesiones traído a la palestra recientemente por las elecciones y la postura de VOX.

Ante todo, nos ha de quedar clara una cosa...los bienes familiares durante toda su adquisición y existencia, han estado gravados con diferentes tasas e impuestos, por consiguiente ya generan de por si, una fuente de ingresos al estado ineludible por parte de sus propietarios.

Aplicar un impuesto de sucesiones es algo que desde la cordura de cualquier ser humano no tiene demasiado sentido a parte del puro y duro confiscatorio de bienes y capitales.

Entiendo que según que autonomía y según que cuantías hay grandes diferencias, pero a todas luces es algo absurdo que estando en territorio nacional y dependiendo de dónde esté censado el propietario de los bienes, este impuesto sea de uno u otro modo...solo con ese detalle ya dejan al descubierto la injusticia del mismo, pues los baremos para casos similares son diferentes.

Por cierto, por lo que leo de algunos de vosotros, veo que VOX va a tener unos cuantos votos de foreros... y no lo digo solo por lo de las sucesiones... pero bueno, dejemos la política al margen, pues ya sabemos que en realidad poco o nada nos van a solucionar.

En cuanto al articulo enlazado por Fernando del gran hermano (me alegro de su regreso por la dinámica que aporta al hilo), no logro que me funcione... por lo demás...ahora mismo oro en 1301$ OZ

Buena semana


----------



## Desconocido (8 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Las cuentas de Vox no terminan de cuadrar



Esto lo explica Centenator. Sale de eliminar duplicidades y "chiringuitos". Por ejemplo las autonomías son 100 mil millones (dan para cubrir 85).
Ahora bien, eso significa mucha gente en la calle, que la pueden liar porque son cigarras y no hormigas.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, parece que ya hemos recuperado la dinámica habitual de este hilo.

# tastas: Lo que resulta OBVIO es lo que he indicado: Hacienda va a meter la "nariz" y los "ojos" en las "comunicaciones" que LE LLEGUEN sobre las operaciones efectuadas con las Criptomonedas. Su alcance lo desconozco, puesto que ya sabéis que NO las sigo, a pesar de que recibo información sobre el tema, pero entiendo que NO está de más avisar a aquellos que piensan que el fisco no sabe nada de este "mundillo". Y, por supuesto, que habrán quienes se las hayan ingeniado para eludir cualquier "rastro".

# paketazo: Esa web en muchas ocasiones no se "conecta", pero a lo largo del día se va recuperando. Las causas las desconozco. Y el enlace ahora estaba funcionando.

# Desconocido: Al Sr. Centeno le he dedicado muchos posts en los últimos años, tanto en este hilo como en el principal, y tengo que decirte que a pesar de las medidas que se tomen, el problema de FONDO que es nuestra Deuda NO tiene solución... Esto dicho por él mismo y también por el malogrado Profesor Trevijano.

# casaytierras: NO creo que la mejor "solución" sea que se "lie"... Ahí poco se iba a "ganar" y SÍ que se perdería mucho. Lo que hay que hacer es crear empleo sólido de una puta vez y una mejor política económico-financiera que evitará el auténtico despilfarro de dinero público que se observa.

Yo también estoy hasta el "gorro" de que parte de mis impuestos vayan a sectores improductivos, perooooo te reitero que la "solución" NO es que se "lie", ni muchísimo menos... aunque si te digo la verdad, al paso que vamos, eso acabará produciéndose SÍ o SÍ, por lo tanto mejor que no tengas "prisa" en vivirlo. NO me parece que vaya a resultar "agradable"....

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (8 Abr 2019)

Desconocido dijo:


> Esto lo explica Centenator. Sale de eliminar duplicidades y "chiringuitos". Por ejemplo las autonomías son 100 mil millones (dan para cubrir 85).
> Ahora bien, eso significa mucha gente en la calle, que la pueden liar porque son cigarras y no hormigas.



Yo aquí estoy con el forero Casa y tierras. ¿Se tienen que tomar medidas? Si. ¿Se va a liar parda? También. ¿Qué sucederá si no tomamos medidas? Colapso del sistema. 

Vamos a ver, si te dan a elegir entre pagar el agua potable para que no te la corten o pagar la tv por cable, ¿Qué eliges? Si te dan a elegir entre arreglar una infraestructura básica y tener una tv autonómica, ¿Que eliges?

Con lo de las autonomías y duplicidades lo mismo. Sobran 1 millón de funcionarios y 600.000 políticos + asesores puestos a dedo y todos lo sabemos, ¿Porqué retrasarlo? ¿Para pegarnos la leche del siglo? 

Pues no, siendo sensatos: Fuera duplicidades admistrativo-políticas y revisión + reestructuración de todo el cuerpo funcionarial en base a productividad y objetivos, como en el sector privado. Cuando termine la reestructuración el millón largo de funcionarios más improductivos a la calle por motivos objetivos. 

Será doloroso pero la otra opción es pegarse el castañazo padre.


----------



## Desconocido (8 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> el problema de FONDO que es nuestra Deuda NO tiene solución



Sobre esto, también le escuché decir que enviaron a Bruselas un aviso sobre las cuentas de España, que ignoraron pues siguieron con la barra libre, y que podría tomarse como base legal para no tener que devolverla.


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Abr 2019)

Spoiler






fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Me has hecho recordar una frase: "El amigo ha de ser como el dinero, que antes de necesitarle, se sabe el valor que tiene". Por otro lado, si algo hay que me fastidie enormemente es llevarme la contraria a mí mismo... Al igual que tú, Kovaliov, han sido varios los foreros que me han planteado lo mismo que tú, tanto en "abierto" como en privado, y la verdad es que el hilo pierde fuerza cuando no realizo aportaciones. Lo he podido comprobar en estos días, de la misma manera que cuando surgieron "problemas" en el pasado. Objetivamente, NO debería dejarlo, más que nada por ser el auténtico "padre" de la "criatura", perooooo a veces el orgullo suele pasarnos factura...
> 
> SÍ, supongo que lo reconsideraré, aunque sitios para escribir no me faltan. Es más, aquí en el hilo, los "moderadores" se han movido un poco, lo que ya es "raro", pero también saben lo que pueden perder si este hilo desaparece...









fernandojcg dijo:


> *Bueno, ya que ando por aquí os dejo el COT, que ya sabemos la "fiabilidad" que tiene a "toro pasado" (se publica al cierre de los martes) y, la verdad, es que tiene muy MALA PINTA, tanto para el Oro como para la Plata...*
> 
> - COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - April 5, 2019
> 
> ...



Buenas Fernando, con este comentario ¿ Crees que el oro va a estar estos próximos días con tendencia a la baja ? yo veo que poco a poco va escalando precio


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2019)

Hola, Jake el perro: Pues, ya comenté en su momento que esperaba en el Oro una caída hasta los $1300 y posible testeo de los mínimos anteriores, para posteriormente emprender el alza. Bien, podemos decir que el Oro ha seguido el "guión", pero no sé si la actual salida va a ser la "buena"... En principio, espero cierta lateralidad, al menos hasta que empiecen a salir los resultados trimestrales en los EE.UU. y que comienzan en esta semana. Si no son buenos, muy probablemente el Oro reaccione al alza.

# Desconocido: Efectivamente, cuatro prestigiosos economistas de nuestro país enviaron a la UE un completo informe sobre el falseamiento de nuestras cuentas "oficiales"... ¿Y? NI PUTO CASO...

# casaytierras: Si en el fondo estamos hablando de lo mismo, pero el problema reside en el "desenlace" y mi conocimiento de la Historia me indica que de esta situación NO se va a salir sin que medie mucho derramamiento de sangre... Al menos, esas son mis "percepciones" actuales y Ojalá se encontrará la "varita mágica" que solucionará todo sin pasar por un excesivo "traumatismo".

Saludos.


----------



## bizardu (8 Abr 2019)

Soy nuevo por este foro y la verdad es que me gusta. Queria preguntaros si hay alguna encuesta sobre comprar oro si/no para votar y observar los resultados. La hay?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2019)

Hola, Bizardu: La que existe actualmente en este foro NO es fiable, puesto que tiene poca participación para los años que lleva colocada. Me parece mejor la que le enlazo y que es la que se realizó entre medios profesionales de EE.UU. a finales de la pasada semana. Tampoco es muy representativa, pero bueno algo es algo...

- Wall St., Main St. Look For Gold Prices To Tick Higher

Saludos.


----------



## paco908 (8 Abr 2019)

Hola a todos los que colaborais.

Por circunstancias no entraba en el hilo desde mediados de marzo. Tenía muchos apuntes por leer pero ya estoy al día.

Mientras iba leyendo me entraba la desazón y pensaba esto ya lo he vivido otra vez y sentía pena, pena por que uno de los mejores hilos, si no el mejor hilo de burbuja desaparezca.

Pienso como alguien ha citado anteriormente que las cuestiones personales deben debatirse por privado, creo que todos los que aportan lo hacen desinteresadamente y en interés del bien común y si es así las cuestiones personales deben estar al margen y sólo aportar el conocimiento que es útil para gente, como yo, que apenas sabemos nada.

Debemos o se debe discutir acerca de las ideas, las descalificaciones personales no aportan nada y desprestigian a quienes las hacen.

Animo a todos para que el hilo siga funcionando y en términos corteses, no se trata de saber quien la tiene más gorda (siempre habrá alguno que nos supera) sino en que los aportes nos hagan mejores a los que no podemos aportar y en general a todos.

Ahora ya estoy al día, veo que Fernando sigue y eso es bueno (es el creador del hilo) y cada uno es como es ni mejor ni peor si no diferente y lo que nos debe interesar son los aportes y conocimientos. Nadie paga por las aportaciones que cada uno realiza. Ya está bien de egoismos y envidias que nos rodean en la vida cotidiana, este es un hilo donde se aprende.

Vuelvo a dar las gracias a todos los que aportáis. Un cordial saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2019)

Hola, paco908: No ha dejado de ser otro "Déjà vu"... No es lo habitual en este hilo, pero parece ser que a veces es inevitable. Bueno, lo mejor es pasar "página" y seguir con la trayectoria de SIEMPRE...

Y dejo una noticia que es interesante...

Saudi Arabia Denies That It Threatened To Abandon Petrodollar

Desde luego, NO veo factible que Arabia Saudita abandone el Petrodólar, pero lo que está meridianamente claro es que existe un fuerte enfriamiento en las relaciones entre ese país y los Estados Unidos.

Saludos.


----------



## bizardu (8 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bizardu: La que existe actualmente en este foro NO es fiable, puesto que tiene poca participación para los años que lleva colocada. Me parece mejor la que le enlazo y que es la que se realizó entre medios profesionales de EE.UU. a finales de la pasada mañana. Tampoco es muy representativa, pero bueno algo es algo...
> 
> - Wall St., Main St. Look For Gold Prices To Tick Higher
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias fernando


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Lo relevante de la noticia que voy a enlazar NO es que el Banco Central de China esté comprando Oro, dado que eso ya lo suponíamos, sino que lo que "choca" y mucho es que ahora informe de forma actualizada, algo verdaderamente "extraño"...

Bloomberg - Are you a robot? El enlace está bien colocado, de manera que podéis entrar en él.

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (8 Abr 2019)

Tienes razón Bizardu. Este hilo está muy bien por eso, cada uno aporta lo que puede y hay un ambiente de cordialidad, a pesar de que somos gente de lo más variopinto. En lo que se refiere a ideología y sensibilidades políticas estamos en las antípodas y a pesar de ello hay cierta libertad para opinar, hasta cierto punto al menos, que seguramente si yo publico lo que pienso sobre algunos temas seguramente más de uno se me echaría al cuello, me censurarían y hasta me quemarían en la hoguera, y hay comentarios que no me han gustado ni un pelo, pero es lo que cada cual piensa y punto.
Lo importante es tener la suficiente cultura como para saber discernir sobre un tema y tener criterio, escuchando (o leyendo, en este caso) aunque no se esté deacuerdo y formarse uno mismo su propia opinión sin dejarse llevar por impulsos populistas.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: Es como dices... aquí habemos gente con ideologías o formas de pensar muy diferentes entre sí, aunque te diré que, por regla general, cuando se ha debatido sobre Política los conforeros han intentado llevar por buen cauce el debate. Lógicamente, a veces han saltado "chispas", pero creo que debiera ser sano el debatir sin tener que "crucificar" a la otra parte. Eso es difícil cuando tratamos de "extremos" o lo que se conoce más ahora como "Populismos" y que ya NO son sólo de "izquierdas"...

Se trata de un fenómeno bastante curioso este que se está produciendo: Trump, Macron, Macri, Bolsonaro, Brexit, Guerra Comercial... Algunos están jugando una "partida" cuyo desenlace se me escapa, fuera de buscar que la Sociedad acabe IMPLOSIONANDO... Algo así como una "voladura controlada". Lo que es cierto es que la Sociedad está cada vez más crispada y eso hace que debamos "reflexionar" seriamente sobre ello.

En cuanto a las posturas políticas, Pintxen, NO creo que sea lo más importante a estas alturas. Ya tengo muchos años para haber visto mucho y ver que seguimos sin avanzar hacia una auténtica Democracia. Es más, da la sensación de que se están buscando "Dictaduras"...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (9 Abr 2019)

Que razón tienes diciendo que USA esta limpia de oro para devolver lo que tiene en custodia, de hay vienen los grandes problemas del oro, como siempre escondiendo las vergüenzas y haciendo mirar a otro lado encontrando problemas donde no los hay.
Desde 1953 sin auditar el oro, en usa. Y por mucho que lo han intentado nunca consiguieron , realizar una posterior. El costo aproximado unos 60 millones de dólares la auditoria, igual les parce caro y por eso no la hacen o por que tienen tanto que no quieren que los chinos y rusos se enteren.. Y tengo una duda hace poco leí (sinceramente no se donde), que solo se había auditado el 5% del oro en 1953, alguien podría confirmarlo. Saludos a todos


----------



## bizardu (9 Abr 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso de que los mercados es un juego lo sabe muy bien todo aquel que haya tenido alguna experiencia en ello y se haya jugado sus propios cuartos o los de otro (mucho más inteligente).
> 
> Pero no sólo los mercados, el juego está en todas partes, la política/elecciones, la religión, las guerras para robarse unos a otros sus recursos, el cambio climático, hacienda somos todos, igualdad entre diferentes, etc...
> 
> ...



Donde? En el dolar?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: He estado releyendo el artículo que colocó Donald Trump en el día de ayer y, la verdad, que resulta interesante, pero a la vez que un tanto "quimérico"... El autor, Alexandr Khaldey, deja entrever que los EE.UU. pueden optar por la Guerra y entiendo que esa es una "opción" que tienen más que clara... Difícilmente, el USD caerá sin que los Estados Unidos muevan "ficha" y ya sabemos cómo suele gastarlas ese país cuando se encuentra en "problemas"...

# angel220: Yo SÍ creo que los EE.UU. tienen el Oro que dicen poseer, es decir el "oficial", e incluso te diría que bastante más ya con un carácter "extraoficial"... Desconocemos a día de hoy la cantidad total de Oro que los EE.UU. se "agenciaron" durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial y que pudo ser bastante importante en el continente asiático.

Además, Fort Knox es una importante base militar y que está considerada la instalación más segura de este tipo en todo el mundo. Aparte del Oro allí depositado, también se encuentran documentos históricos muy importantes como, por ejemplo, la Declaración de Independencia de los EE.UU.

Y dejo esta noticia que ha pasado bastante desapercibida...

La muerte del rey del mundo | La Gaceta

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un más que interesante vídeo realizado por Alejandro Coll...

- La verdadera guerra

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Abr 2019)

No recuerdo si ya se colocó, creo que no, pero ahora que sacáis la política a la palestra y el poder USA, quiero recordaros lo que es la democracia...

Si el país más poderoso de la tierra está al servicio de los grandes lobbies, que coño esperáis lograr en las próximas elecciones ¿Qué cambie algo en un país a la sombra del que manda?





Hay pocas alternativas para un pueblo fragmentado, con ideologías dispersas y pocos frentes comunes... la única salvación moral posible, es aceptar lo que somos, dónde estamos, y empujar en una misma dirección si pretendemos cambiar algo.

panem et circenses

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## angel220 (10 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: He estado releyendo el artículo que colocó Donald Trump en el día de ayer y, la verdad, que resulta interesante, pero a la vez que un tanto "quimérico"... El autor, Alexandr Khaldey, deja entrever que los EE.UU. pueden optar por la Guerra y entiendo que esa es una "opción" que tienen más que clara... Difícilmente, el USD caerá sin que los Estados Unidos muevan "ficha" y ya sabemos cómo suele gastarlas ese país cuando se encuentra en "problemas"...
> 
> # angel220: Yo SÍ creo que los EE.UU. tienen el Oro que dicen poseer, es decir el "oficial", e incluso te diría que bastante más ya con un carácter "extraoficial"... Desconocemos a día de hoy la cantidad total de Oro que los EE.UU. se "agenciaron" durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial y que pudo ser bastante importante en el continente asiático.
> 
> ...



fernadojcg- Ya se que es una pregunta que no se puede responder categóricamente, mas que nada por la falta de información. No digo que lo USA tuvieran que hace una auditoria del oro cada 5 años , pero cada 25 o hasta cada 50 años, si ves el margen es amplio. Doy por hecho que mucho de ese oro "oficial" ya contenía gran parte o todo el oro" agenciado"(que seria la forma mas inteligente de blanquear lo agenciado, y que busquen después), han hecho auditorias del oro extranjero bajo custodia? En el 53 les venia bien hacerlo publico, ya que ningún país tenia tanto oro en esa época y daba valor a USA por Bretton Woods, tenemos oro, tenemos respaldo para comprar y vender,hacer lo que nos de la gana, pero todo tiene su fin y llego Nixxon. A partir del 71 para que querían ese inmovilizado (si aun lo tenían), si ya ellos habían decido que no valia (La venta de una parte o una gran parte podía haberse ejecutado, como no lo sabemos el podía lo puedo poner). Por eso a mi me parece que el oro en posesión de los países custodios USA y UK es el timo de los futuros, apuntes y mas apuntes, pero cuando alguien pide una onza física tienen que salir a cómprala a la tienda de numismática (entender la ironía) y sigo pensando que la confianza, honradez, tranquilad y buen hacer se hubiera confirmado, con una auditoria mixta publico-privada por no decir externa total de las reservas nacionales y extranjeras. La auditoria del 53 y alguna pantomima mas que ha habido recordar que fue hecha de forma interna sin nadie independiente de control. Lo bueno de no tener información es que todos tenemos razón, que las cámaras están llenas bien que están vacías también. Ya sabes que soy muy escéptico en este tema. En este tema lo bueno que todos tenemos razones a favor y contra, lo malo que no tenemos NPI. de la verdad Un saludo


----------



## meliflua (10 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No recuerdo si ya se colocó, creo que no, pero ahora que sacáis la política a la palestra y el poder USA, quiero recordaros lo que es la democracia...
> 
> Si el país más poderoso de la tierra está al servicio de los grandes lobbies, que coño esperáis lograr en las próximas elecciones ¿Qué cambie algo en un país a la sombra del que manda?
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

En EEUU está permitido que los lobbys financien a sus candidatos, sin ningún tipo de límites, lo cual produce un claro conflicto de intereses entre los gobernantes y los gobernados, generando una corrupción "permitida por la ley" y que sirve para el enriquecimiento personal tanto de los lobbys financiados como de los congresistas electos. CORRUPCIÓN PURA Y DURA.

Pero que pasa en España? Aquí se hizo una ley de financiación de los partidos políticos para evitar este conflicto de intereses, y que es lo que tenemos? Un país donde sus políticos, en muchos casos, son unos auténticos corruptos, amparados por sus partidos, de tal manera que consiguen prebendas bajo cuerda, "no permitidas por la ley" y que sirve para el enriquecimiento personal de los pagadores, empresas o particulares, y los diputados electos. TANTO EL PP COMO EL PSOE, y otros, CIU, ERC, PNV, ..... están inmersos en interminables casos de corrupción que han supuesto y suponen un desvío de fondos públicos incalculable.

Mi entendimiento no da para comprender como es posible que el ciudadano de a pié siga votando a estos partidos CORRUPTOS, TRAIDORES, y que lo único que quieren es servirse de la política para su interés personal y de sus financiados. DEBERÍAN DESAPARECER.

HAY QUE DAR LA OPCIÓN A QUE OTROS VENGAN Y LIMPIEN, sino la zorra jamas podrá ponerse a cuidar las gallinas, pues su instinto natural es el de depredador y presa.

Saludos


----------



## meliflua (10 Abr 2019)

En cuanto a lo que os estaba intentando contar sobre el fin del mundo conocido, existe un libro publicado en España en el año 2004, cuyo autor es LAURENT ARTUR DU PLESSIS, Titulado LA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL HA COMENZADO, que explica con todo lujo de detalles, datos, análisis y opiniones geopolíticas, basadas en sus investigaciones, que nos aboca en un futuro cercano, al apocalipsis de esta sociedad en la que estamos viviendo. Os recomiendo su lectura.

En dicho libro se trata con mucha seriedad el resurgimiento de la sociedad islámica en todo el mundo, como, aprovechando la laxitud de las leyes del mundo occidental, se están infiltrando en nuestras sociedades, y gracias a la ingente cantidad de petrodólares provenientes de los paises islámicos productores de petróleo, se estan instituyendo todo tipo de escuelas radicales islamicas en nuestra sociedad, para en su momento, que será cuando, debido a la gran crisis económica que se avecina, se reincide la conquista, por parte del mundo musulman, del resto del mundo.

Ellos tienen claro que solo hay una fé verdadera, que es la suya, a pesar de que estan divididos entre ellos, chiitas, sunnitas y wahabitas, el fin es uno, o eres musulmán, o eres un infiel al que hay que eliminar.

Se explica claramente el conflicto Indo-Pakistani, que viene de lejos, donde los cada vez más rádicales, están posicionando en Pakistan, país con armas nucleares, y que los islamistas radicales no dudaran en usar contra los infieles Indios. 

Se habla de las antiguas republicas soviéticas musulmanas, donde radicales islamistas están teniendo un gran existo de adeptos entre los jóvenes musulmanes.

Se habla del eterno conflicto Irano-Israelí, donde llegado el momento, Israel no dudará en usar todo su potencial, para evitar su desaparición....

Se explica, claramente, como, debido a la recesión económica, los paises occidentales no tendrán más remidio que relajar sus controles de vigilancia antiterrorista, con lo que será mucho más fácil el introducir bombas sucias en nuestros territorios......

En definitiva, una sociedad, la islámica, fundamentalista, y con un sesgo religioso tremendamente asimilado por sus integrantes, frente a una sociedad occidental, desapegada de todo sentimiento religioso, que solo mira por el interés económico y material, tremendamente permisiva en cuanto al respeto por las creencias individuales de los que vivimos en el mundo occidental, y vistos, por los islamistas, como una sociedad podrida, a la que hay que destruir, y que su ley, El Coran, les invita a luchar por ello, la yihad, que les incita al crecimiento personal a través de la oración y del cumplimiento de la Ley, como la guerra santa, que les promete el paraíso para aquellos que en dicha yihad, mueran por el proselitismo de su Fe, luchando contra el infiel, en su objetivo de conseguir un Mundo Musulman, donde los demás o nos convertimos o morimos.

En definitiva, un libro, que siendo de gran profundidad en cuanto a regiones, nombres, organizaciones, conflictos etc... es de muy fácil lectura, y pone de relieve el gran problema que nos hemos generado nosotros mismos con nuestro buenismo permisivo y maricomplejin, y que debido a la gran crisis económica que se avecina, nos traerá dolor y muerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Abr 2019)

¿ Alguien que haya comprado con Dracma metales puede darme referencias de ellos ? ¿ Son fáciles los pasos de compra y de fiar la mercancia ?

Gracias


----------



## bizardu (10 Abr 2019)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> En EEUU está permitido que los lobbys financien a sus candidatos, sin ningún tipo de límites, lo cual produce un claro conflicto de intereses entre los gobernantes y los gobernados, generando una corrupción "permitida por la ley" y que sirve para el enriquecimiento personal tanto de los lobbys financiados como de los congresistas electos. CORRUPCIÓN PURA Y DURA.
> 
> ...





meliflua dijo:


> En cuanto a lo que os estaba intentando contar sobre el fin del mundo conocido, existe un libro publicado en España en el año 2004, cuyo autor es LAURENT ARTUR DU PLESSIS, Titulado LA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL HA COMENZADO, que explica con todo lujo de detalles, datos, análisis y opiniones geopolíticas, basadas en sus investigaciones, que nos aboca en un futuro cercano, al apocalipsis de esta sociedad en la que estamos viviendo. Os recomiendo su lectura.
> 
> En dicho libro se trata con mucha seriedad el resurgimiento de la sociedad islámica en todo el mundo, como, aprovechando la laxitud de las leyes del mundo occidental, se están infiltrando en nuestras sociedades, y gracias a la ingente cantidad de petrodólares provenientes de los paises islámicos productores de petróleo, se estan instituyendo todo tipo de escuelas radicales islamicas en nuestra sociedad, para en su momento, que será cuando, debido a la gran crisis económica que se avecina, se reincide la conquista, por parte del mundo musulman, del resto del mundo.
> 
> ...



La primera te la compro la segunda parte no.


----------



## FranMen (10 Abr 2019)

Offtopic: Ventana de Overton - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Hoy me han hablado de ella por otro motivo pero, inmediatamente, me ha venido a la mente el tema de las pensiones. Ahorrad porque las pensiones se van a acabar va calando y, cuando tengamos las cuentas llenas de euros o grandes planes de pensiones o carteras de inversión, zas harán una mesa limpia.
Para los que piensan que la caída es inminente, creo que se equivocan. Después del terremoto de 2007-9 se hicieron obras de emergencia para apuntalar el edificio pero este se va cayendo cachito a cachito, hoy una grieta, mañana una pequeña fuga. Dentro de 20 años, los que tengan memoria, se acordarán de cómo estábamos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, dispongo de muy poco tiempo para debatir sobre algunas de las cuestiones que hoy se plantean e imagino que en algún momento las podré retomar...

# angel220: La pregunta que te haces es la "equivocada", al menos desde mi particular punto de vista. Y la CORRECTA sería ¿qué ha pasado con el Oro que ya ha desaparecido "oficialmente" de las arcas estadounidenses? Lo digo porque la mayoría parecéis obviar que los EE.UU. poseían al final de la 2ª Guerra Mundial algo más de... ¡20.000 toneladas de Oro FÍSICO! Bien, esos niveles se mantuvieron hasta el año 1958, más o menos (cito de memoria). Esa es la CUESTIÓN REAL y NO -que también...- lo que "dicen" poseer actualmente.

De todas formas, te dejo un artículo de gente de allí que está preocupada por ese tema... al menos es un enlace bastante serio y para nada "sensacionalista".

Audit America's Gold Reserves


A favor de que el Oro de Fort Knox existe tienes a cómo está valorado... En cualquier caso, como ya he indicado, en otro momento volveré sobre esta cuestión. Tengo que decirte, angel220, que en el pasado -y así lo he escrito durante varios años- fuí muy cercano a tus postulados, pero a medida que uno va "escarbando" se encuentra con nuevos datos e informaciones que te hacen intentar "resituarte" en el tiempo...

# meliflua: ¡Hola, amigo! La falta de tiempo NO me permite "profundizar" en lo que comentas... Sin embargo, dejo un artículo como "contrapunto" a lo que tú nos aportas...

- Qué es el "plan de Kalergi", la teoría conspirativa que usan los partidos de ultraderecha contra la UE

Sobre el Plan Kalergi ya debatimos en este hilo mucho antes de la fuerte irrupción de la extrema derecha en Europa, algo que ya "vaticinamos" por aquí en aquellos tiempos... Lo que SIEMPRE acaba sucediendo: Causa y Efecto...

Y SÍ, yo también estoy de acuerdo con que el tema migratorio es un gran problema y que requiere de "soluciones", aunque sean "drásticas" (tampoco hay que "matar" a nadie...), pero mucho ¡Ojo! a los nuevos "Cantos de Sirenas"... NO hace tanto tiempo que tuvimos algo parecido desde el otro "extremo" y ya vemos en qué se han quedado...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (10 Abr 2019)

Sobre el plan con nombre de zapatillas de decarton , ¿qué fue antes debilitar a los europeos trayendo inmigrantes o qué los europeos se están debilitando y por eso necesitan/vienen los inmigrantes?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Si nos dejamos de falsos "razonamientos", la auténtica REALIDAD es que las DOS cuestiones que planteas se han DADO y eso ha sido así tanto si gusta como si no...

Por un lado, recordemos que el Colonialismo de las potencias europeas hizo que muchos "nativos" se integrarán en sus "nuevos" países y, por otro lado, en tiempos ya más recientes se fomentaron leyes para atraer la emigración... ¿Eran necesarias? En nuestro caso, es decir en España, NO, puesto que ya existía un paro estructural de aproximadamente dos millones de personas... ¿Entonces? Pues, digamos que en nuestra Sociedad se implementó el deseo de NO realizar trabajos que podían realizar otros...

¿En qué acabó derivando esto? Simple: "efecto llamada" y acabamos absorbiendo más emigración de la que era estrictamente necesaria. Además, no se tomaron las medidas "preventivas" necesarias, dicho en "Plata": acabado el contrato laboral y la percepción de desempleo a la que se tuviera derecho, de vuelta a su casa de origen.

No es menos cierto que esta situación ha empeorado gracias a la injerencia de Occidente en países como Irak, Libia y Siria... que fueron auténticos "tapones" como la REALIDAD nos está demostrando...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (10 Abr 2019)

Los bancos centrales hundieron el precio del oro para comprar barato de cara a Basilea III


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2019)

Hola, Jake el perro: NO he hecho tratos con esa tienda, pero hasta ahora no tengo oído nada malo en relación a ella. Con esto tampoco quiero "mojarme", pero en vista de que nadie te ha respondido...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (11 Abr 2019)

Para que veais como se están complicando las cosas en Oriente Medio os copio lo siguiente.

En Noviembre de 2018, Trump iba a aplicar sanciones a Iran para prohibir *todas* las exportaciones de petróleo. La Opep con Arabia Saudi a la cabeza, creyó a Trump y desde Junio comenzó a incrementar la producción salvando el año, que ya venia muy justo como consecuencia de la reducción de inventarios. 

Cuando llegó el momento y Trump vió el precio por encima de 80$, se retractó en su decisión y permitió notables exenciones a los principales clientes de Iran. 

Arabia Saudi no le perdonó la traición y rápidamente preparó recortes que comenzaron en el mismo Diciembre, aunque el acuerdo entró en vigor en Enero de 2019. 

Los datos de Marzo de 2019 son terribles y la producción se ha hundido. No solo los recortes han ido mas alla de lo pronosticado sino que Venezuela ha caído mas rápido de lo previsto por las sansiones y los apagones. Ahora el mercado esta escaso de petróleo y viene una nueva prueba de fuego. 

La Opep tenia previsto reunirse en Abril para decidir si seguían con los recortes en el resto del año o no, pero después de la "traición" de Trump, esta vez han decidido postergar su decisión hasta ver si Trump aplica las sanciones a Iran sin exenciones o por el contrario las mantiene. 

La idea es ajustar la producción en función de lo que haga Trump. Si sigue con las exenciones, La Opep proseguirá con los recortes, mientras que si elimina las exenciones y aplica una prohibición total, la Opep levantara los recortes en Junio, pero no antes. 

La prueba de lo que digo esta en estas declaraciones. 

https://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-News/World-News/UAE-Oil-Minister-OPEC-Wont-Repeat-Last-Years-Mistakes.HTML


PD. Si aplica las sanciones al total del petróleo de Iran, hay que esperar una respuesta dura por parte de Iran.

Enlazando con el post anterior introduzco un poco de geopolítica y como las relaciones en Oriente Medio están cambiando. Ha surgido un nuevo bloque Iran-Turquia-Qatar que quiere dominar la zona. Irak, Siria, Libano estarían también dentro de este nuevo esquema. 

La idea de unir con grandes infraestructuras (tanto energéticas como de transporte) Iran con una salida por Siria al Mediterraneo, a la vez que conecta los grandes campos de gas Iran-Qatar con gasoductos y Turquia, darían una importancia extrema al nuevo bloque. 

La conjunción de este bloque con la iniciativa china de la Ruta de la Seda, terminaría por configurar un nuevo orden mundial, al menos en una zona de importación estratégica. 

http://multiplicarunainversionpor10.blogspot.com/2019/03/turquia-y-el-eje-qatar-iran-turquia.html

Esta claro que EE.UU. no puede permitir esta asociación y por aquí pueden venir problemas, no solo de restricciones a las importaciones iraníes, sino de incluso una guerra solapada por el dominio de la zona, enfrentando una alianza EE.UU.- Israel-Arabia al nuevo bloque. 

Es en medio de esta lucha cuando cobra sentido la declaración de USA sobre considerar a la Guardia Revolucionaria Irani, como una organización terrorista.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (11 Abr 2019)

Un curioso articulo de Zero-hedge, pero publicado por un ruso Aleksandr Khaldey. 

Pertenece a las teorías conspiranoicas de las familias que dirigen el mundo. El 29-Marzo algo ha cambiado en el mundo. El oro, que tenia una ponderación del 50% en los activos, pasa a ser considerado activo de primera y por lo tanto, pondera un 100%, justificando el movimiento de Rusia y muchos otros países que compran oro. 

Lo interesante del articulo es la vinculación que establece entre el oro y el petróleo. El cambio propiciado este 29-Marzo, considera el autor que causara un fuerte incremento en el precio del oro (no inmediatamente) en los próximos meses. Al existir una unión entre los precios de ambos elementos, la subida del oro hasta la zona de 1800-2000$, tendrá un paralelismo con la subida del petróleo, lo que originara una crisis mundial. 

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-04-09/gold-basel-3-revolution-once-again-no-one-noticed

Al menos es interesante. 

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (11 Abr 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Para que veais como se están complicando las cosas en Oriente Medio os copio lo siguiente.
> 
> En Noviembre de 2018, Trump iba a aplicar sanciones a Iran para prohibir *todas* las exportaciones de petróleo. La Opep con Arabia Saudi a la cabeza, creyó a Trump y desde Junio comenzó a incrementar la producción salvando el año, que ya venia muy justo como consecuencia de la reducción de inventarios.
> 
> ...



Sumando a tu aporte

23:32 10.04.2019
EEUU reanuda el suministro de petróleo desde Venezuela


----------



## angel220 (11 Abr 2019)

10 abril, 2019
El Gobierno de Maduro vuelve a saquear la cámara acorazada del Banco Central de Venezuela


----------



## FranMen (11 Abr 2019)

A lo anterior sumar el gasoducto Rusia - Alemania. Entiendo que no le guste a USA pero de ahí a que amenace con sanciones no me parece lógico.
Cada vez más países y de más formas están puenteando a USA: Turquía y sus misiles comprados a Rusia, compras de petróleo a Irán, compras a Rusia, Venezuela... USA sigue siendo el número 1, pero cada vez es menos Imperio y más _primus inter pares._
La hegemonía de USA se basa en sus portaaviones y cada vez tienen menos sentido frente a las nuevas armas (cañones de riel electromagnetico, ya operativos) de forma que se están planteando si merece la pena el gasto en renovar su flota que puede quedar obsoleta antes de salir de puerto.


----------



## FranMen (11 Abr 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Un curioso articulo de Zero-hedge, pero publicado por un ruso Aleksandr Khaldey.
> 
> Pertenece a las teorías conspiranoicas de las familias que dirigen el mundo. El 29-Marzo algo ha cambiado en el mundo. El oro, que tenia una ponderación del 50% en los activos, pasa a ser considerado activo de primera y por lo tanto, pondera un 100%, justificando el movimiento de Rusia y muchos otros países que compran oro.
> 
> ...



En los mismos USA hay voces que solicitaban esto mismo para que, al verse incrementadas las reservas en equivalantes oro/dolar, fuese lícito incrementar la deuda.
Crisis del techo de deuda de Estados Unidos de 2011 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
El punto de no retorno: la deuda de EEUU se sale de control 

Si el oro de las reservas vale más dólares puede servir de justificante como contraparte para emitir más dólares.


----------



## Muttley (11 Abr 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Lo interesante del articulo es la vinculación que establece entre el oro y el petróleo. El cambio propiciado este 29-Marzo, considera el autor que causara un fuerte incremento en el precio del oro (no inmediatamente) en los próximos meses. Al existir una unión entre los precios de ambos elementos, la subida del oro hasta la zona de 1800-2000$, tendrá un paralelismo con la subida del petróleo, lo que originara una crisis mundial.



Es que para mi, la unidad "monetaria" en el sXXI es la energética. El Julio.
Tienes intercambios de energía (julios) para intercambiar bienes y servicios, para transporte según oferta y demanda.
Si la energía necesaria es demasiado elevada para recibir, enviar o producir un bien o servicio....directamente se deja de solicitar y deja de tener mercado.
El oro y plata físicos son reserva de energía, es decir, de valor. Energía over the counter. 
El petróleo es energía "consumible" que puede transformarse en reservas si o bien no se usa o bien se emplea en minería de oro o plata.
El fiat se referencia a la energía en el mundo real.
No se trata que el barril de brent valga 69$. Es que cada barril equivale a 6117863200 J es decir 6117MJ. El dólar es un mero recibí de energía.
Con un dólar se reciben 88,66MJ en "bruto".


----------



## antorob (11 Abr 2019)

Para los que quieran ver el informe anual del 2018, acaba de salir del silver institute. Muy completo.

https://www.silverinstitute.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/WSS2019.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (11 Abr 2019)

No vas al sitio correcto. Cliquea de nuevo, que he corregido el informe.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Abr 2019)

Leído hasta la pagina 38, estoy agotado, me ha llamado la atención (sin ser analista):

Pico de plata en 1100 pese a escalada de precios, ahora estamos en menos de 900 (poco elástico pero margen de mejora)
Coste de extracción actual 10,5 , precio 15,5
Gran consumo de plata por la India (históricamente oro), como ahorro, pero mucha en forma de joyas, puede servir de tampón en caso de incremento de precios al cambiarla por oro
Históricamente ratio orolata 1:68 (no 1:20 como a algunos les gustaría) ahora 1:80. normalmente gana el oro cuando hay sentimiento de crisis fuerte.
Escasa inversión en plata en Europa que prefiere el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Ese estudio tiene una LAGUNA HISTÓRICA INCOMPRENSIBLE... El ratio Oro vs Plata de 1687 a 2012 tuvo un promedio de 1:27 y el anterior a 1900 fue de 1:16...

De "TRACA" también que en Europa se compre más Oro que Plata de inversión... NPI.

En fin, como todos los datos del informe sean iguales vamos apañados... De todas formas, suelo leerlo cuando se publica y en esta ocasión también lo haré, pero pasando de largo sobre semejante DESINFORMACIÓN... y siendo "suave" en el calificativo empleado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...el-expresidente-sudafricano-rompe-su-silencio

Sería MUY INTERESANTE saber qué pasó con el Oro que tenía Libia y ya sabéis por dónde voy... Sabemos que poco antes de su caída, Gadafi vendió unas 29 toneladas de Oro, pero eso eran aproximadamente el 20% de las reservas que Libia poseía.

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (12 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, dispongo de muy poco tiempo para debatir sobre algunas de las cuestiones que hoy se plantean e imagino que en algún momento las podré retomar...
> 
> # angel220: La pregunta que te haces es la "equivocada", al menos desde mi particular punto de vista. Y la CORRECTA sería ¿qué ha pasado con el Oro que ya ha desaparecido "oficialmente" de las arcas estadounidenses? Lo digo porque la mayoría parecéis obviar que los EE.UU. poseían al final de la 2ª Guerra Mundial algo más de... ¡20.000 toneladas de Oro FÍSICO! Bien, esos niveles se mantuvieron hasta el año 1958, más o menos (cito de memoria). Esa es la CUESTIÓN REAL y NO -que también...- lo que "dicen" poseer actualmente.
> 
> ...



En lo que yo trato de explicar no es que haya ninguna teoría conspirativa para eliminar la raza blanca, mezclándonos con otras razas, asiáticas, árabes etc... Es más una invasión silenciosa por parte del Islam, y subvencionado tanto por los petrodólares, como por el dinero que obtiene por el trafico de drogas de los paises productores de opio, y utilizando los circuitos hasta Turquia y luego al resto de Europa, aprovechando el buenismo de las leyes de inmigración Europea.

Lo que es evidente es que se están formando guettos islamicos por toda Europa, producto parte del Colonialismo Europeo y parte por el éxodo producido por las guerras y la falta de futuro de esas gentes en sus paises de origen. En esos guettos hay gente joven sin futuro que se estan radicalizando y volviendo, no así sus padres, a un radicalismo islámico, donde las escuelas islamicas patrocinadas por los petrodólares estan captando gente dispuesta a morir por Ala, están entre nosotros, son a todos los efectos ciudadanos europeos con todos los derechos, pero que estan esperando el momento oportuno para iniciar el gran asalto a nuestra sociedad.

Ese momento llegará por varias razones, gran crisis económica, como la que se avecina, crisis del petróleo, por falta de suministro... etc.

De todas maneras, creo que si tenéis tiempo deberíais leer el libro que os dije, LA 3ª GUERRA MUNDIAL YA HA COMENZADO, en este libro se explica, con datos, el por qué de lo que estoy intentando explicar.

Saludos+


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Abr 2019)

Ha pegado una bajada el oro hoy

Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault

Precio Del Oro1.145,84 €- 3,49 € (-0.3%)


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Abr 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Offtopic: Ventana de Overton - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Hoy me han hablado de ella por otro motivo pero, inmediatamente, me ha venido a la mente el tema de las pensiones. Ahorrad porque las pensiones se van a acabar va calando y, cuando tengamos las cuentas llenas de euros o grandes planes de pensiones o carteras de inversión, zas harán una mesa limpia.
> Para los que piensan que la caída es inminente, creo que se equivocan. Después del terremoto de 2007-9 se hicieron obras de emergencia para apuntalar el edificio pero este se va cayendo cachito a cachito, hoy una grieta, mañana una pequeña fuga. Dentro de 20 años, los que tengan memoria, se acordarán de cómo estábamos.



Ahorra, refúgiate, invierte o como le quieras llamar fuera del sistema (parcialmente)..


----------



## Desconocido (12 Abr 2019)

meliflua dijo:


> Es más una invasión silenciosa por parte del Islam


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo el último COT publicado y después de verlo poco hay que comentar... NO se puede esperar que los MPs suban con esa presión bajista que está ejerciendo el "papel"...

https://news.goldseek.com/COT/1555111098.php

El Oro se está manteniendo en el rango que estimaba, es decir pivotando en torno a los $1300. Hoy ha cerrado en los $1293,65 y NO hay peligro de que sufra una fuerte caída mientras no pierda los $1279,05 y que ahora mismo veo improbable, pero ya veremos vista la fortaleza de los mercados bursátiles estadounidenses y del USD. Yo creo que NO lo está haciendo mal teniendo en cuenta las "circunstancias" adversas que afronta.

Y en la Plata el panorama es más "preocupante"... Hace ya mucho tiempo que vengo advirtiendo de su debilidad. Hoy el cierre lo ha efectuado en los $14,925 y parece que se va a dirigir hacia los $14,867. Si los pierde, y tiene bastantes "números" para que así sea, lo más previsibles es que se mueva en torno a los $14,722 - $14,307.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo...

Rich Nations Plagued With Economic Stagnation Risk Populist Hell, OECD Warns

Me quedo con esto: "Hoy en día, la clase media se parece cada vez más a un barco en aguas rocosas".

Por cierto, comentaros que voy a potenciar mi Blog en Rankia y ya voy publicando algo nuevo, de manera que los interesados pueden pasarse por él.

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo...
> 
> Rich Nations Plagued With Economic Stagnation Risk Populist Hell, OECD Warns
> 
> ...



Fernando, ¿ puedes informar de cómo encontrar tu blog en Rankia ? o publicar enlace.

Gracias de parte de muchos foreros


----------



## kragh (13 Abr 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Fernando, ¿ puedes informar de cómo encontrar tu blog en Rankia ? o publicar enlace.
> 
> Gracias de parte de muchos foreros



Aqui lo tienes, si estas registrado en Rankia puedes suscribirte y te llega un aviso al mail cada vez que hay una nueva publicación.

Metales preciosos - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un artículo más que interesante, aparte de que su autor (Tverberg) es una autoridad en esta materia. El "problema" está en lo largo que es, de manera que si os interesa y andáis flojos de Inglés, mejor activáis el traductor del navegador. A fin de cuentas, yo suelo hacerlo en más ocasiones de las que podéis imaginar.

Tverberg: The True Feasibility Of Moving Away From Fossil Fuels

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (13 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Tverberg: The True Feasibility Of Moving Away From Fossil Fuels



La expansión monetaria hace aumentar el consumo de energía, pero para dedicarlo a inversiones que luego se demuestran erróneas. Hubiera sido mejor no expandir y dejar que el mercado busque soluciones creativas contra esa escasez y así aprovecharla mejor.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2019)

Hola, Donald Trump: Realmente, imprimir de la "nada" NO tiene coste alguno... Lo único que sirve es para "enmascarar" una situación casi insostenible, pero que van manejando a su "manera". Precisamente, hace unos minutos he editado un post en mi Blog de Rankia donde empiezo a cuestionarme si las "élites" no se están planteando sustituir al USD por otro formato "digital"... La "teoría" NO es mía, sino que es el resumen de varios autores estadounidenses que suelo seguir. Tampoco creo que se pudiera implementar de un día para otro y más con el panorama geopolítico existente en la actualidad.

El tema de la Energía es mucho más preocupante de lo que la gente se imagina y, además, los problemas que originará los viviremos dentro de muy pocos años... Nuestra civilización NO está preparada para asumir que la Energía deje de ser "barata" -que ahora tampoco lo ES...- y que, posiblemente, vaya camino de ser finita. Hay demasiados intereses creadas para buscar soluciones que no sé yo si ya serían "tardías"...

Si hablamos de incautación de ahorros y patrimonios, Donald Trump, el Oro NO sería ajeno a ello. Más bien al contrario... Quizás, puestos a asumir ese escenario, me parecería mucho más práctica la Plata.

Respecto al "cuándo" que te planteas, será de un día para otro. Aún recuerdo cuando cayó el Muro de Berlín y unos días antes NADIE de la calle se lo hubiera podido imaginar. La Revolución Francesa estalló de forma parecida, así que lo tenga que venir nos cogerá más o menos "prevenidos", pero desde luego nos enteraremos cuando ya lo tengamos encima.

Y también cuando "llueva" algunos buscarán el "paraguas" que dejaron pasar de largo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un vídeo muy interesante, es de "básica", pero vale la pena y es más bien cortito...

Si tienes deudas con los bancos, ellos no quieren que sepas esto… quieren-que-sepas-esto/

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Abr 2019)

https://www.worldenergy.org/wp-cont...-energy-futures-to-2050_Executive-summary.pdf 

Saludos,

JG


----------



## angel220 (14 Abr 2019)

11 abril, 2019
China continúa su ascenso en el aumento de sus reservas de oro, por encima de Rusia


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2019)

Hola, angel 220: Curiosa, muy curiosa la posición actual de China, indicando cuánto Oro está comprando y a un ritmo mensual, dejando de lado su ya clásica opacidad al respecto, tal y como se refleja en el artículo que enlazas.

En cuanto a qué Banco Central posee más Oro, hasta hace poco era el de Rusia y que había sobrepasado al de China. Sin embargo, según el artículo, parece ser que éste último se ha vuelto a colocar en el cuarto lugar mundial, pero los "números" totales deben ser muy parecidos. Otra cosa puede ser que China posea mucho más Oro del que "dice" poseer y que sería lo más factible, máxime si consideramos los flujos del MP que han entrado en ese país y dudo muy mucho que hayan ido casi exclusivamente hacia las manos privadas.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (14 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, angel 220: Curiosa, muy curiosa la posición actual de China, indicando cuánto Oro está comprando y a un ritmo mensual, dejando de lado su ya clásica opacidad al respecto, tal y como se refleja en el artículo que enlazas.
> 
> En cuanto a qué Banco Central posee más Oro, hasta hace poco era el de Rusia y que había sobrepasado al de China. Sin embargo, según el artículo, parece ser que éste último se ha vuelto a colocar en el cuarto lugar mundial, pero los "números" totales deben ser muy parecidos. Otra cosa puede ser que China posea mucho más Oro del que "dice" poseer y que sería lo más factible, máxime si consideramos los flujos del MP que han entrado en ese país y dudo muy mucho que hayan ido casi exclusivamente hacia las manos privadas.
> 
> Saludos.



No dudo que china posea mas oro del que dice, al igual que Rusia, lo único que esta claro que el interés por parte de los bancos Centrales mas importantes, esta puesto en el oro, al igual que el creciente numero de países que están hablando de como llevar el oro a sus bóvedas y como acumulan y creciente numero de países de todo tipo y tamaño cada día acumulan mas oro. Algo pasa el que, cuando se produzca lo sabremos.(de ignorantes seria el pensar que lo sabremos antes que ellos), solo prevención y diversificación.Pero que algo esta pasando entre bambalinas y es gordo esta claro.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Pasando... NO merece la pena.

Y dejo esto que os resultará más interesante...

The Coming Middle East Oil Crisis: The Collapse Of Net Oil Exports | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2019)

Oro y plata otro pasito pa’ bajo


----------



## bizardu (15 Abr 2019)

Esta bajando para coger fuerza.


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Abr 2019)

Pues entonces en unos meses será el momento para comprar


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: De momento, NO veo problemas en el Oro mientras NO pierda de forma clara los $1279,05... De perderlos, veo bastante improbable que se vean los $1200, aunque NADA es imposible... Y la Plata está más "impredecible", pero me cuesta creer que llegue a tocar los $13,775... Es más, hoy me estaba mirando de nuevo esa minera "platera" que me interesa.

En cualquier caso, los niveles actuales son de COMPRA CLARA en ambos MPs. y me estoy refiriendo, obviamente, al FÍSICO.

Saludos.


----------



## jaris (15 Abr 2019)

Hola, aprovecho que mencionas el patrón oro para preguntar sobre el tema.
Donde estaría el beneficio con el patrón oro para las personas que tienen físico?
Puesto que según tengo entendido el patrón oro significa darle un valor fijo de cambio.
He leido que en los años 30 una onza estaba fijada en 35 dolares, hoy en dia supongamos que se fijase en 1200 euros, si siempre tiene ese valor, una persona que tenga por ejemplo10 onzas tiene 12000 euros y siempre valdrá lo mismo, ni sube ni baja.
si unos años despues con 12000 euros puedo comprar menos cosas, con las 10 onzas de oro pasa lo mismo, no he ganado nada.
Voy un poco perdido, perdonad si es una pregunta muy tonta y gracias por la posible respuesta.


----------



## Txanete (15 Abr 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Hola, aprovecho que mencionas el patrón oro para preguntar sobre el tema.
> Donde estaría el beneficio con el patrón oro para las personas que tienen físico?
> Puesto que según tengo entendido el patrón oro significa darle un valor fijo de cambio.
> He leido que en los años 30 una onza estaba fijada en 35 dolares, hoy en dia supongamos que se fijase en 1200 euros, si siempre tiene ese valor, una persona que tenga por ejemplo10 onzas tiene 12000 euros y siempre valdrá lo mismo, ni sube ni baja.
> ...



Creo que se refiere más bien a que el valor/cotización de la moneda de un país respecto de otros esté respaldado (o intrínsecamente relacionado) con las reservas de oro que el mismo posea.

A más oro en las alacenas de un país, más vale la moneda del mismo.


----------



## tastas (15 Abr 2019)

Txanete dijo:


> Creo que se refiere más bien a que el valor/cotización de la moneda de un país respecto de otros esté respaldado (o intrínsecamente relacionado) con las reservas de oro que el mismo posea.
> 
> A más oro en las alacenas de un país, más vale la moneda del mismo.



El Patrón oro es emitir billetes intercambiables por oro. Cuanto más oro haya de colateral respaldando los billetes, más solvencia y por tanto más valor tienen los papelitos.

Taptap


----------



## eversor (15 Abr 2019)

Hola
Alguien conoce el servicio de Inteligencia Estratégica de Jim Rickards?

¿Vale para algo o es un timo?

Gracias


----------



## atom ant (16 Abr 2019)

Hola chicos, cuanto tiempo, que pena el incendio de Notre Dame el primer día de la semana santa, con sus dos poderosas torres, me recuerda la secuencia final de los arcanos mayores del tarot de Marsella (masón).
Desempolvando cuenta y mirando en qué echo un tiento, corto, .... se admiten sugerencias
Salutto


----------



## MIP (16 Abr 2019)

A ver Jim Rickards siempre es interesante de escuchar pero ahí se acaba todo. 

Como muestra se tiro semanas dando por hecha una guerra con Corea del Norte y mira lo que pasó luego. 

Estuvo en el mogollón del escándalo de LTCM y no se enteró ni de por donde les caían las tortas. 

Que tendrá que vivir de algo y que tiene muchos contactos pero pagar por su info como que no. 

Mejor escucha a gente como Peter Schiff que además de ser gratis el podcast te echas unas risas.


----------



## tastas (16 Abr 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mayor timo que las cotizaciones a la seguridad social no creo que sea, pero hablando de "inteligencia estratégica" con los 2000 pavos que piden, casi mejor comprarse 2 oz de oro, será más beneficioso para cualquiera que apuntarse a un boletín de lujo.
> 
> Para quien no guste del oro, puede cotizar como autónomo societario por 4000 y pico al año con una alta rentabilidad
> 
> O el LiberBank porque te promete 2000 Eur por invertir 50000 en sus fondos



Reducir costes en inversión es quizá el consejo estratégico más inteligente que se pueda dar.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Los estímulos económicos en China pueden empeorar las distorsiones económicas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2019)

NO, casaytierras, nos espera un año muy turbulento en los mercados... O eso creo que en estos momentos. Sin embargo, está claro que van a hacer TODO lo posible para que los mercados acaben el año BIEN... Es una "obsesión" de Trump el que las Bolsas "avalen" su posible reelección, ya que ha manifestado su intención de volver a presentarse en las elecciones del próximo año en los EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## Jotac (16 Abr 2019)

Hola a todo el foro,

llevaba un tiempo sin pasarme por aquí por cuestiones de tiempo y, antes de nada,agradecer a todo el mundo las aportaciones, y más despues del conflicto leido, nada grato por otro lado. Sólo comentar de esto que adelante con las criticas constructivas, porque precisamente se trata de aportar, y el que tenga algo que recriminar, que seguro que todo el mundo tiene algo, que lo haga desde la aportación, la suma y la construcción, y el tiempo dirá y pondrá a cada uno en su sitio. Repito, gracias a todo el mundo por sus aportaciones, os leo aunque no participe mucho y sois de mucha ayuda.
Paraisofisal: ojo cuando dices "el LiberBank porque te promete 2000 Eur por invertir 50000 en sus fondos", porque hace unos meses me vino por una fuente de banca, que estaban dando créditos muy competitivos (tanto que yo diría que perdían dinero con las operaciones y sería por cierre de año para salvar los muebles). Poco despues veo que Abanca quiere adquirirles, y ahora están en otra valoración. Vamos, que están poniendose guapos para echarse novia, y habrá que ver cómo de saneadas tienen las cuentas. No digo que no sea interesante, sólo tenerlo en cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2019)

Hola, jotac: El comentario de paraisofiscal NO es ninguna "recomendación", más bien todo lo contrario... Lo tienes que ver en modo irónico.

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (16 Abr 2019)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Los bancos centrales compran oro como si se fuera a acabar mañana…¿qué saben? 

La Carta de la Bolsa - Los alemanes acaparan más oro del que el Bundesbank tiene en sus bóvedas


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Abr 2019)

Solo como apunte, en Líbano hay indicios de corralito. Capitales huyendo a UAE.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Abr 2019)

@ Antorob. 

Hola antorob. Comparto contigo algunos apuntes de O&G

Una pregunta: estas al corriente de los reservas estrategicas de crudo en USA y el volumen almacenado? Lo comento porque puede darte una idea del tiempo de supervivencia de USA en tiempos de crisis (diferentes tipos).

Otro apunte: hay un proyecto en marcha adjudicado a SKE para el almacenamiento subterraneo de crudo en Fujairah. Las implicaciones geopoliticas pueden ser importantes, al menos localmente y en lo que se refiere a los flujos de petroleo y la relevancia de Iran como controladora del estrecho de Hormuz... aunque, como sabras, tambien esta moviendose fuera de ella...

Al final estamos hablando de energia... que es la que se nos come la mayor parte de nuestro sueldo...

Saludos

JG


----------



## antorob (17 Abr 2019)

Hola JohnGalt.

Supongo que conoces la noticia de que las entregas del año pasado de la Reserva Estrategica de USA fueron rechazadas (en parte) por contener sulfuro de hidrogeno.

Hace unos días salio la noticia de que Exxon también rechazo sus compras de la reserva por contener 250 veces mas de sulfuro de hidrogeno que lo permitido. 

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Creo que las reservas estratégicas están bastante contaminadas.

También varias partidas de Eagle Ford fueron rechazadas por Corea del Sur por impurezas varias.

No parece que les sobre tanto petróleo.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Abr 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola JohnGalt.
> 
> Supongo que conoces la noticia de que las entregas del año pasado de la Reserva Estrategica de USA fueron rechazadas (en parte) por contener sulfuro de hidrogeno.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, no estaba al tanto. Fijate que mi sueldo proviene justamente de ese tipo de crudo que los otros no quieren... quien lo pillara a buen precio! ... porque tomamos el riesgo de procesarlo al estar preparados para ello... 

Creo que solo 1 refineria en USA esta preparada para tratar ese nivel de H2S en el crudo (aunque no puede ser muy viscoso)... en un contexto mundial donde las emisiones se las pasen por el forro (puede pasar), seria como tener una mina de oro y no poder extraerlo... creo que en ese contexto USA tomaria mediadas para procesarlo...


----------



## antorob (17 Abr 2019)

Es una intuición y no se que plazos puede llevar pero creo que USA esta incitando a Iran a tomar medidas "guerreras".

La declaración de Jerusalem como capital de Israel, la declaración de los territorios del Golan como pertenecientes a Israel, la declaración de la Guardia Revolucionaria de Iran como grupo terrorista, parecen provocaciones encaminadas a una respuesta militar.

Ahora pueden apretar mas todavía la economía iraní, extendiendo las sanciones.

Como comente en otro post, si las sanciones llegan al 100% de las exportaciones iraníes, Iran no tendrá mas remedio que tomar medidas. No se si se atreverán a cerrar el estrecho de Ormuz (Hormuz), aunque ya lo han manifestado numerosas veces. 

EE.UU. aprovecharía un cierre del estrecho para tomar Venezuela con la excusa que quiera.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Abr 2019)

Para los incautos que siguen pensando que no existe manipulación.

World Trade Suffers Biggest Collapse Since Financial Crisis

Mientras el comercio mundial se hunde, las bolsas americanas en máximos históricos.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Abr 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Es una intuición y no se que plazos puede llevar pero creo que USA esta incitando a Iran a tomar medidas "guerreras".
> 
> La declaración de Jerusalem como capital de Israel, la declaración de los territorios del Golan como pertenecientes a Israel, la declaración de la Guardia Revolucionaria de Iran como grupo terrorista, parecen provocaciones encaminadas a una respuesta militar.
> 
> ...



Bueno, hay agendas cruzadas y nada es lo que parece...

Sobre Iran, observa sus movimientos:

1. Tiene claro que Kharg y Lavand son sus puntos vulnerables (geo-estrategicamente hablando), por lo que ha movido ficha y apuesta por Jask, que esta en el Golfo de Oman, aguas arriba del estrecho de Ormuz. 

2. Ha reafirmado sus inversiones en refinerias de India y cerrado acuerdos bilaterales (renovado mas bien.

3. Ha manifestado publicamente su interes en el CPEC para avanzar en una integracion regional. 

Asi pues, tenemos salida hacia el sur y salida hacia el este.

Pero en la zona han tomado similares medidas:

1. Oman en Duqm, que puede convertirse en unos anyos en un hub te O&G realmente potente (muchas oportunidades alli ahora mismo puesto que todavia no hay nada, solo la refineria en fase de construccion).

2. UAE ne Fujairah con la apuesta de un almacenamiento subterraneo de crudo y una salida natural al petroleo de Abu Dhabi.

Ambas iniciativas, aguas arriba de Ormuz.

Dejara Ormuz de ser un punto geo-estrategico y el famoso paralelo 26? Creo que estamos a poco de saberlo.... 


Mientras tanto las proxy war se siguen alimentando en la zona... solo hay que ver la noticia de los nuevos misiles Badr F-1 a los Houthi's en Yemen... quien los suministra? No es muy dificil....

Estan calentando la zona


----------



## angel220 (17 Abr 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Para los incautos que siguen pensando que no existe manipulación.
> 
> World Trade Suffers Biggest Collapse Since Financial Crisis
> 
> ...



Trump necesita que los mercados no se hundan y hará todo lo posible para que así pase, de cara a su reelección y ala vez los bancos Centrales y domésticos necesitan el oro bajo, para acumular, antes que se produzca, lo que de forma inevitable pasara Las entidades financieras negociadoras, son los lacayos con información privilegiada para estar cortos y largos, y así hacer el trabajo sucio de los bancos y protegidos por los gobernantes.
Algo importante es saber cuantos gobernadores puede poner al final Trump, en la Fed. A mi me da que la tan cacareada crisis de finales de 2019 (queda medio año y nadie , nadie toma medidas), no habrá hasta pasadas las elecciones de USA finales del 2020, ya maquillaran datos (aun mas). , o al menos en USA. La deuda ese es el verdadero talon, que aumentara, en Europa y USA. En el 2020 con mandato de Tramp y con mayoría de asesores, cualquier cosa puede pasar (pensando que bueno para el oro) Amen de lo que suceda en las europeas y el Brexit, que no lo sabe nadie. solo veo una gran corrección en mercados USA antes de elecciones (por algún asunto interesado extraño, tipo conflicto bélico o salida de tono de algún país al cual achacar la corrección), para maquillar la no sostenibilidad de la subida que llevan y los datos tan aparentemente malos que se proveen.Pero MANIPULADOS , MANIPULADOS los mercados están como nunca


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2019)

Pues, lo que está más claro que el agua es que "esto" se está "cayendo", digan lo que digan las Bolsas. Por ejemplo, hoy el Baltic Dry Index ha cerrado en los 749,00 y lleva una caída a un año del -28%...

En fin, uno NO entiende a qué viene la euforia bursátil...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (18 Abr 2019)

Peru es el segundo productor de plata del mundo.

La producción de plata en Peru cayo en los dos primeros meses del año un 16% (en Febrero un 17,7%). Hubo una huelga en una mina importante en Enero y cerraron una mina en Febrero.

Minería - SNMPE

Saludos.


----------



## bizardu (18 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, lo que está más claro que el agua es que "esto" se está "cayendo", digan lo que digan las Bolsas. Por ejemplo, hoy el Baltic Dry Index ha cerrado en los 749,00 y lleva una caída a un año del -28%...
> 
> En fin, uno NO entiende a qué viene la euforia bursátil...
> 
> Saludos.



Recompra de acciones con dinero gratis de los bancos?


----------



## Mochuelo (18 Abr 2019)

bizardu dijo:


> Recompra de acciones con dinero gratis de los bancos?



¿no empezaba ahora un periodo en que no había recompras por la presentación de de resultados trimestrales-anuales?.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# antorob: También dos mineras importantes han reportado una fuerte caída en la producción de Plata en el 1er. Trimestre: Fresnillo PLC (-15%) y Endeavour Silver (-21%). Para más detalles en mi Blog de Rankia.

# bizardu: El Baltic Dry Index tiene que ver con otra cosa. Se trata de un "barómetro" del Comercio marítimo mundial y es un indicador de los movimientos de las Materias Primas (Hierro, Cereales, etc.) que funcionan como productos intermedios de otros productos y por eso está considerado un eficiente indicador del futuro crecimiento económico.

# Mochuelo: Si bien las recompras de acciones en los EE.UU. marcaron un récord histórico en el 2018, éstas han continuado a buen ritmo en lo poco que llevamos de este año y se estima que tras la presentación de resultados volverán a ser muy fuertes. 

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2019)

Cada murciano tendría que trabajar 108 días para pagar la deuda regional
Como ya comenté, en el momento de pagar, los ricos se escabullen y los más pobres no se les podría quitar más así que al resto le tocaría pagar mucho más que la media. Suponiendo que la deuda real sea la que se dice y no haya más oculta.
_________
Lo de Portugal y el desabastecimiento de combustible es un ejemplo más de un mundo que se desmorona. Estamos malacostumbrados a tener lo que queremos cuando queremos. Cada vez más, por falta de mantenimiento, por sueldos bajos (escasa formación, desidia) vemos fallos: suministro de agua y electricidad, mantenimiento de carreteras, desabastecimiento en comercios (supermercados, farmacias, ferreterías...). Actos de violencia y robos crecientes. Suciedad, retrasos...
Nos vamos acostumbrando porque no es todo de golpe... Y menos mal que todavía no estamos en crisis.


----------



## tastas (18 Abr 2019)

Creo que estáis yendo demasiado lejos con lo de la gasofa de Portugal.
Si hubiera aumento desproporcionado de precios a nivel europeo y/o mundial, pues vale. Pero cruzas la frontera y tienes gasofa asequible.
Podríamos hablar de condiciones laborales, leyes de empleo e incluso de dependencia energética. Pero no hay desabastecimiento, es una huelga.
Hablar de desabastecimiento por lo de Portugal es como decir que el avión no es viable cuando la huelga de controladores.

Taptap


----------



## FranMen (19 Abr 2019)

Turno para Jet Airways | Noticias de Álvaro Alcocer | Revista de turismo Preferente.com
Más efectos del petróleo y de la decadencia


----------



## antorob (19 Abr 2019)

Polymetal, la mayor empresa de Rusia productora de plata (tiene 4 de las 5 mayores minas de plata de Rusia), redujo un 15% la producción de plata en el primer trimestre de 2019.

Saludos.

18 April 2019
*Polymetal International plc reports record production for the first quarter ended 31 March 2019.* 
“Strong contribution from Kyzyl and steady operational results at other mines drove a big jump in Q1 production”, said Vitaly Nesis, Group CEO of Polymetal. “Kyzyl’s performance demonstrates both Polymetal’s project development capability and the asset’s huge potential for cash flow generation”.
HIGHLIGHTS


 The Company’s Q1 gold equivalent (“GE”) production grew 27% year-on-year to 374 Koz as Kyzyl exceeded design throughput and recovery and enjoyed positive grade reconciliation. Meanwhile, a grade-driven increase in production at Omolon offset the disposals of Okhotsk and Kapan. Gold equivalent production from continuing operations was 369 Koz, up 37% year-on-year. 
 Q1 gold production was up 41% over the previous year at 302 Koz, while silver production was down 15% due to the planned grade decline at the Dukat underground mine. The share of gold production increased to 81% of the Group’s total output. 
 Kyzyl continued to demonstrate an excellent operating performance in Q1 with flotation recoveries climbing up to 89% in March, while gold production was 78 Koz with 92 Koz produced in concentrate. 
 Revenues increased 28% year-on-year to US$ 454 million, largely driven by a 41% uptick in gold sales compared to the prior year. 
 Full-scale construction activities have commenced at both the Nezhda and POX-2 projects which are expected to start up in Q4 2021 and H2 2023 respectively. 
 The Company is on track to produce 1.55 Moz of GE in 2019 and reiterates its full-year cost guidance: the TCC range of US$ 600-650/ GE oz while the AISC range is US$ 800-850/ GE oz. The cost guidance remains contingent on the Russian rouble and Kazakh tenge exchange rate dynamics, which has a significant effect on the Group’s operating costs. 
 We are saddened to report a fatal accident that occurred on 8 March at our Mayskoye operation. An underground development driller died following injury from the rotating part of the rig. In response, the Company decided to complete a comprehensive review of behavioural safety risks and potential mitigation approaches. 
 Net debt increased 12% during the quarter to US$ 1,704 million as at 31 March 2019, primarily due to seasonal advance purchases of diesel fuel and other consumables. On the other hand, compared to 31 March 2018, the relative leverage level has improved as 8% y-o-y increase in net debt was outpaced by the growth of profitability metrics on the back of a 28% increase in revenue. Free cash flow generation in 2019 will, as is usual for Polymetal, be weighted towards the second half of the year on the back of higher production volumes and seasonal working capital drawdowns. 
 As previously announced, the final dividend for 2018 of US$ 0.31 per share (approx. US$ 146 million) will be paid on 24 May 2019. 
 The Company will host its annual Analyst and Investor Day on 24 April 2019 in London to provide an operating asset review and exploration update. 


 3 months ended Mar 31,​% change1​ 2019​2018​ ​​​ Waste mined, Mt 37.6​28.8​+30%​ Underground development, km 28.2​32.8​-14%​ Ore mined, Mt 4.2​3.2​+32%​ Open-pit 3.2​2.0​+57%​ Underground 1.0​1.2​-12%​ Ore processed, Mt 3.4​3.1​+13%​ Production ​​​ Gold, Koz 302​214​+41%​ Silver, Moz 5.1​6.0​-15%​ Copper, Kt 0.9​0.7​+18%​ Gold equivalent, Koz2 374​295​+27%​ Sales ​​​ Gold, Koz 291​206​+41%​ Silver, Moz 4.7​4.8​-4%​ Copper, Kt 0.4​0.3​+38%​ Revenue, US$m3 454​354​+28%​ Net debt, US$m4 1,704​1,518​+12%​


----------



## antorob (19 Abr 2019)

Dukat (Polymetal) es una de las mayores minas de plata del mundo.

La concentración en gramos por tonelada de la mina en grafico. Se puede ver que hasta 2015 mantenía la concentración de plata en torno a 420 grs/t. En el primer trimestre de 2018 había bajado a 314 grs/t y en el primer trimestre de 2019 cae hasta 284 grs/t.

Vemos con este ejemplo y otros como el de Fresnillo en Mexico (ver Rankia Fernando), que la concentración de las grandes minas de plata se esta hundiendo rápidamente. En realidad, las minas primarias de plata están sufriendo un fuerte descenso en su producción en los últimos años.

La producción asociada al oro (13%) puede empezar a caer rápido si el oro llega al cenit en los próximos años (si es que no ha llegado ya).

La producción asociada al cobre (22%) se espera que llegue al pico en torno a 2024.

La producción asociada al Zinc (28%) también esta cerca del pico.

Lo curioso del caso es que al ser una mayoría de la producción de plata, extraida como subproducto de otras minas, el incremento de precio de la plata no aumentara su producción porque no tiene influencia. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2019)

Hola, antorob: Excelentes posts. Ciertamente, los principales productores de Plata en el mundo han aumentado considerablemente sus tonelajes de mineral procesado y, sin embargo, el rendimiento promedio de la Plata recuperada continúa disminuyendo...

Hemos de considerar que la mayor parte de la Plata llevada al mercado, se extrae como subproducto de la minería del Cobre, Oro, Zinc o Plomo... Hay muy pocas minas de Plata en el mundo.

La conclusión final a todo esto es que el Peak en la Plata se está acercando, aunque pueda parecer que está lejano... Posiblemente, estemos hablando de muy pocas décadas y ya veremos a qué costos a partir de unos pocos años...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (19 Abr 2019)

Hay tres efectos
-cada vez es más difícil extraer plata. A misma energia el rendimiento es menor. Las minas se agotan. 
-cada vez es más difícil generar esa energía y transportarlo. Derivados ligeros del petróleo. Lo que se usa en maquinaria y transporte. 
-cada vez hay más y más humanos en el mundo. Su demanda de energía per capita cada vez es mayor. Lo cual multiplica su demanda total. Y la plata es clave al ser el elemento de mayor conductividad eléctrica y térmica. 
Estos tres fenómenos se realimentan entre ellos. Multiplicando el efecto. 
Es decir, la plata es cada vez más escasa, cada vez hace falta emplear más energía ( que a su vez es cada vez más escasa) para conseguirla y se reparte entre más población con mayor demanda. 
Es cierto que no hay fecha. No es beneficio inmediato. Y no se debe emplear recursos que se necesiten a corto o medio plazo. 
Pero es caballo ganador a estos precios (y a más altos también). Me sigue fascinando como una onza de plata pura se intercambia en algo tan fatuo como dos entradas de cine.


----------



## antorob (19 Abr 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Hay tres efectos
> -cada vez es más difícil extraer plata. A misma energia el rendimiento es menor. Las minas se agotan.
> -cada vez es más difícil generar esa energía y transportarlo. Derivados ligeros del petróleo. Lo que se usa en maquinaria y transporte.
> -cada vez hay más y más humanos en el mundo. Su demanda de energía per capita cada vez es mayor. Lo cual multiplica su demanda total. Y la plata es clave al ser el elemento de mayor conductividad eléctrica y térmica.
> ...



Los tres efectos son ciertos y como bien dices se retroalimentan. Todavía hay mas, porque el mundo tiende a la electrificación total, sea por el cambio climático o por el peak oil, la tendencia esta clara. Y el elemento que interviene en estos procesos (por ser el mejor conductor) es la plata. Y por si fuera poco es dinero de verdad, lo ha sido durante cinco mil años y sigue asociándose al oro como verdadero dinero en cuanto a sus características y su propio valor intrínseco.

Tarde o temprano , la producción de plata se ira agotando y dado el poco reciclaje del componente industrial, incluso puede darse la posibilidad de que existan menos onzas de plata que de oro.

La demanda en la India ha comenzado a subir con fuerza, al ser el oro un poco caro para las posibilidades del ciudadano indio. Son casi 1.400 millones de indios. Si compra cada uno de ellos, una sola onza de plata, necesitaríamos dedicar la producción de casi dos años solo para satisfacer la demanda india. Si en algún momento se pone de moda, la subida del bitcoin puede ser un pequeño montículo al lado de la montaña de la plata.

Y si no hay burbuja, simplemente esperar un par de décadas. El agotamiento de las minas hara el trabajo por nosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (19 Abr 2019)

¿Y la plata cómo la adquirís? ¿En lingotes o en moneda? ¿Aquí no hay falsificaciones chungas como con el oro?


----------



## Pintxen (19 Abr 2019)

Chivo expiatorio dijo:


> ¿Y la plata cómo la adquirís? ¿En lingotes o en moneda? ¿Aquí no hay falsificaciones chungas como con el oro?



Lo ideal son monedas, el día que quieras vender serán más fáciles que los lingotes.
Hay varios sitios web donde puedes comprar. Lo peor es el puto IVA.
Si solo quieres monedas por su plata, pues las más baratas. Por un poco más puedes comprar alguna que te guste más o incluso hacer colección.
Un lugar de fiar, con buenos precios y portes baratos es eldoradocoins.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

¿Libertad de expresión? Y una MIERDA... Y eso que a ese medio (HispanTV) no le otorgo más credibilidad que a otros más "ortodoxos", pero a fin de cuentas se trata que TODOS jueguen en igualdad de condiciones y luego que sea el usuario quién elija lo que quiere ver/leer... Como se nota que muchos "perros" de Internet sólo obedecen las órdenes que les llegan desde el Imperio...

- La dictadura mediática que sufrimos en Occidente: Google censura a la cadena iraní HispanTV en todas sus plataformas

Y para complementar el post...

- Google esquiva dar razones de la censura de HispanTV y Press TV | HISPANTV

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os voy a dejar una buena muestra del porqué lo "nuestro", y sobre todo lo relacionado con los "dineros", debe de estar lo más lejos posible del Sistema financiero... Es poner la puta "zorra" -nunca mejor dicho- dentro del gallinero a "vigilarlo"...

- Venezuela exige a Portugal que devuelva los $1.726 millones que tiene retenidos y que Canadá deje de apoyar el golpe de Estado

Y lo que están haciendo los Estados Unidos con Venezuela es un auténtico CRIMEN y eso independientemente de que nos guste el régimen de Maduro. Por ejemplo, a mí ese PAYASO NO me gusta NI creo que sea bueno para Venezuela, pero eso NO quita para que el activo INTERVENCIONISMO del Imperio sea más que ostensible y, además, seguido por sus "perros falderos", es decir por los países que le rinden pleitesía...

Y ya es hora de que nos dejemos de falsos "moralismos"... A los EE.UU. le importan una MIERDA los venezolanos y su interés reside exclusivamente en controlar los recursos naturales de ese país y también por razones geopolíticas: "taponar" en la medida de lo posible la penetración de China y de Rusia en esa zona. Lo demás, pura FALSEDAD y aplaudida con las orejas por todos los países que son simples "abrazafarolas"... Y el nuestro está ahí también...

http://www.elespiadigital.org/index...-que-canada-deje-de-apoyar-el-golpe-de-estado

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os voy a dejar una buena muestra del porqué lo "nuestro", y sobre todo lo relacionado con los "dineros", debe de estar lo más lejos posible del Sistema financiero... Es poner la puta "zorra" -nunca mejor dicho- dentro del gallinero a "vigilarlo"...
> 
> - Venezuela exige a Portugal que devuelva los $1.726 millones que tiene retenidos y que Canadá deje de apoyar el golpe de Estado
> 
> ...



Fernando, ¿Cuánta gente de la calle piensas que saben el verdadero motivo de lo que sucede en Venezuela?

¿Cuántos saben el motivo de lo que sucedió en Irak, Libia...?

La ignorancia no es una opción, es una necesidad para mantener un sistema hegemónico y duradero.

No sé si os pasa a muchos de los que andáis por aquí, pero supongo que por momentos os sentís fuera de juego, o fuera de lugar por la manera de pensar o entender la información que nos lanzan de manera indiscriminada.

¿bichos raros?

Creo que cualquier analista económico serio, se debe de ver como un creyente en los extraterrestres, sobre todo cuando sabe bien el trasfondo del sistema monetario y económico que nos rige, y sus verdaderos pilares.

Si cogemos a un ciudadano de la antigua roma, o de la edad media, incluso de principios del siglo XX, y le explicamos el funcionamiento de los sistemas en base a deuda publica pagadera a muchos años vista posiblemente nos dirá si estamos de broma...luego ya...si le explicamos el funcionamiento del dinero fiat, y la impresión indiscriminada de papel moneda, ya nos tomará por locos o simples bufones.

Sin embargo, la masa social, lo acepta, y creo que así lo hace por lo que he comentado antes...ignorancia... una ignorancia que se sustenta en un estado de bienestar exclusivo del primer mundo, y que se justifica y defiende en base a esa falacia que he dicho antes y que ningún antepasado entendería... emitir deuda y cargársela no solo a los ciudadanos del propio país, si no extendiéndola a nivel global como es el caso que acuña hoy Fernando de Venezuela.

Siempre tenemos problemas con los grandes productores de petróleo globales...¿no lo vemos?...guerras frías, invasiones militares justificadas por genocidios, mercenarios aparecidos de la nada que obligan a intervenciones de la OTAN... unas naciones unidas que están al servicio de una sola autoridad, un banco mundial que expolia lo que queda de los países tras ser masacrados con créditos que sirven para obtener el control del país...

Poco o nada vamos a cambiar, cuando explico lo que vivimos hoy en día a algunas personas desde mi punto de vista, les digo que es como vivir en un pueblo dónde el 90% de la gente trabaja y vive del campo, de la ganadería y son autosuficientes, pero el otro 10% que no trabaja en nada, posee armas, que utiliza para entrar en los graneros y granjas de la gente pacífica y usurpa lo que necesita cuando quiere sin encontrar resistencia.

Sea como sea, creo que solo el tiempo demostrará si se sigue el cauce marcado, o algún afluente desvía el agua del curso artificial creado las últimas décadas... todo tiene un límite, y la opresión y expoliación tienen un límite como lo han tenido todos los grandes imperios en el pasado.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Seguramente, si hubieran más PERSONAS como las que andamos por este hilo, las cosas serían muy diferentes en el mundo, pero TODOS nosotros sabemos que somos un simple "islote", por lo tanto nuestra capacidad de decisión -y aún...- se circunscribe a lo que de alguna manera podemos controlar alrededor nuestro y de quienes dependen de nosotros. Poco más...

Efectivamente, la mayor parte de la gente de nuestro país y del mundo son desconocedores de lo que sucede en Venezuela y cómo comenzó este proceso de ACOSO Y DERRIBO del actual régimen chavista, aunque la verdad es que Maduro lo ha puesto a "huevo"... En el fondo a la gente le importa una MIERDA cualquier cosa que sea realmente interesante y prefieren dedicarse a criticar aquello y lo otro, pero sin aportar ni tener interés en mejorar el bien común, más bien al contrario...

Imagino que algunos "enterados" todavía se estarán preguntando porqué NO ha empezado aún una Guerra Civil en Venezuela y que no sería por falta de "ayudas" hacia el bando "opositor"... La respuesta es bien simple: la gente de Venezuela todavía tiene memoria de las sangrientas Guerras Civiles que asolaron el país en buena parte del Siglo XIX y eso supongo que lo tienen muy presente antes de seguir una senda parecida.

No es menos cierto que el régimen de Maduro debiera de buscar una "transición" lo más democrática posible, de manera que el pueblo venezolano dejará de padecer los sufrimientos actuales. Yo NO digo que los Chavistas tengan que dejar el Poder si es que son elegidos para seguir en el mismo, pero entiendo que lo ideal serían unas elecciones con observadores internacionales "neutrales" y entonces que se respetará la voluntad de los venezolanos. De esa manera, se le quitarían "argumentos" al Imperio y a sus "manazas"...

Por cierto, cambiando de tema, a principios de este mes leí un artículo publicado en "The Wall Street Journal" y donde se especulaba con que los EE.UU. tenían declarado "oficialmente" sólo una cuarta parte del Oro que dicen poseer. Eso me "cuadra" mucho más con los "números" que yo he estado manejando a nivel personal, y que se encuadran dentro de un estudio que tengo en marcha desde hace un año, aunque son muchas las ocasiones en las que he comentado por aquí que, probablemente, los EE.UU. poseen mucho más Oro del declarado "oficialmente"...

Y os dejo un artículo que publiqué en mí Blog de Rankia y que ha tenido muy buena acogida por allí.

¿Sería posible la caída del Dólar estadounidense?

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Abr 2019)

Reino Unido: Hallan un tesoro de 557 monedas de oro y plata de la época de la peste negra

Yo no sé qué pasa en Inglaterra que todo el rato están apareciendo tesoros de monedas de época romana y medieval.

Me da que todo tiene que ver con la fiscalidad de estos hallazgos y que los que "aparecen" en España no llegan a "aparecer" porque "aparecen" en otros lugares más allá de nuestras fronteras.

A fin de cuentas el patrimonio cultural de la península es muy superior al Inglés y los innumerables pueblos que pasaron por ella han dejado el solar patrio atiborrado de yacimientos que llevan cientos de años siendo saqueados, con más razón ahora con los detectores de metales cada día más sensibles.


----------



## Orooo (21 Abr 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Reino Unido: Hallan un tesoro de 557 monedas de oro y plata de la época de la peste negra
> 
> Yo no sé qué pasa en Inglaterra que todo el rato están apareciendo tesoros de monedas de época romana y medieval.
> 
> ...




Es lo que hay cuando hay un pais que tiene leyes algo logicas, que la gente aficionada y que le gusta hace el trabajo de buscar esas cosas, por que no esperes que un funcionario se ponga a patear el monte con un detector o a buscar posibles pecios bajo el agua. Al final todos ganan, el que lo encuentra y el Estado.

En espein como las leyes son alogicas, mejor ni te molestes en tener un detector de metales y menos aun de buscar nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Abr 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Reino Unido: Hallan un tesoro de 557 monedas de oro y plata de la época de la peste negra
> 
> Yo no sé qué pasa en Inglaterra que todo el rato están apareciendo tesoros de monedas de época romana y medieval.
> 
> ...




Alli hay leyes que permiten la busqueda, ademas pagan a los que encuentran estos tesoros segun taxacion del museo al que vayan a ir.

En España es ilegal, te quitarian el tesoro, te pondrian una denuncia administrativa con cantidades quizas astronomicas y irias a jucio por delito de expolio, aqui la gente que se dedica a buscar son gente insolvente a la que le da igual todo pues saben que no van a pagar en la vida las multas que les van a cascar.


----------



## antorob (22 Abr 2019)

Mi ultimo articulo, War, War, War.


Como he venido anunciando en otros artículos (sin fijar una fecha naturalmente), hoy dia 22 de Abril de 2019 se confirmará el final de las exenciones a la compra de petróleo a Iran por parte de los ocho países que fueron "amnistiados" por los norteamericanos.

En los mercados de petróleo, el Brent esta subiendo un 3% hasta los 74$.

En los próximos días, seguramente como consecuencia de un acuerdo tácito entre USA y Arabia, veremos como la Opep+ anuncia un levantamiento de los recortes para suministrar el petróleo que no llegue al mercado como consecuencia de la medida americana. El petróleo volverá a bajar. Incluso podemos asistir a un cisma en la Opep.

Pero estas medidas no son lo verdaderamente importante. Si Iran no puede exportar petróleo ni condensados, la mayor parte de su economía colapsaría en el tiempo. Un país que depende casi en exclusiva de sus exportaciones petrolíferas, no puede esperar pacientemente sentado. Primero porque la economía se ira al garete (la devaluacion del rial es muy fuerte y la inflación ya llega al 45% anual), pero además, el malestar de la población puede reflejarse en una revolución.

Iran ha anunciado repetidas veces que si no puede exportar petróleo, nadie lo hará. Ha amenazado con cerrar el estrecho de Ormuz y esta vez deberá cumplir su amenaza. No es fácil, asi que podemos ver variantes, como llenar de minas el mar, amenazar y atacare los petroleros que pasen por la zona, enviar naves a detener cuanta embarcación pase por allí y otras mas agresivas.

EE.UU. también ha advertido que no tolerará un cierre parcial ni total del estrecho.

El resultado lógico de este choque de trenes es la guerra. Una medida como la que va a anunciar hoy USA, solo puede llevar a una guerra. Las provocaciones americanas (reconocimiento de Jerusalem como capital de Israel, reconocimento de los altos del Golam como territorio israelí, nombrar a la Guardia Revolucionaria iraní como grupo terrorista) culminan hoy con un órdago que Iran no tiene mas remedio que aceptar.

No deja de ser curioso el movimiento de los futuros del oro y la plata en el ultimo Cot Report.

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - April 19, 2019

Apertura de largos y cierre masivo de cortos de oro, por parte de los comercials, a un nivel nunca visto.¿Casualidad?.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (22 Abr 2019)

Los grandes especuladores son fondos, hedges y otros.

Los comercials se dividen en dos partes.

Los productores (mineros que se protegen del precio del oro para su propia producción)

Los Swap Dealers. Son los Goldman Sachs, Jp Morgan, que tienen un trato muy directo con los bancos centrales y suelen estar en el lado bueno de la tendencia en el precio. 

Espero que Fernando explique esto mucho mejor que yo. Baste con dar una "pincelada".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2019)

Hola, antorob: Mejor os dejo un artículo para "dummies" sobre el funcionamiento e integrantes del COT. Es bastante completo y fácil de entender, aunque si hace falta se le da al traductor del navegador..

The Gold COT For Dummies

Y, desde luego, viendo la publicación del último y cuyo aporte te agradezco, está claro que esa "gentuza" juega con las "cartas marcadas"... Del final del martes al final del viernes pasan muchas cosas y NO es lícito que se maniobre de "espaldas" a los inversores, especialmente los grandes perjudicados: los minoritarios... y que suelen acabar en el lado contrario al del movimiento de los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2019)

Y aquí os dejo otro más técnico...

- Understanding and Trading the COT Report - Learning Markets

Donde también se comprueba lo "fácil" que lo tienen para MANIPULAR los precios...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (22 Abr 2019)

Chivo expiatorio dijo:


> ¿Y la plata cómo la adquirís? ¿En lingotes o en moneda? ¿Aquí no hay falsificaciones chungas como con el oro?



La plata yo la compro en monedas sin IVA aquí 

goldsilver.be
celticgold.eu

Mejor bullion (filarmónica, canguros, britannias o incluso American eagles si hay ofertas)

Puedes almacenar pedidos unos meses gratis para ahorrar en gastos de envío.


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Mi ultimo articulo, War, War, War.
> 
> 
> Como he venido anunciando en otros artículos (sin fijar una fecha naturalmente), hoy dia 22 de Abril de 2019 se confirmará el final de las exenciones a la compra de petróleo a Iran por parte de los ocho países que fueron "amnistiados" por los norteamericanos.
> ...



Sin duda aumentará la tensión, pero espero que haya válvulas de escape:
Pakistan not to ink FTA with Iran: Razak


----------



## tastas (22 Abr 2019)

Orooo dijo:


> Es lo que hay cuando hay un pais que tiene leyes algo logicas, que la gente aficionada y que le gusta hace el trabajo de buscar esas cosas, por que no esperes que un funcionario se ponga a patear el monte con un detector o a buscar posibles pecios bajo el agua. Al final todos ganan, el que lo encuentra y el Estado.
> 
> En espein como las leyes son alogicas, mejor ni te molestes en tener un detector de metales y menos aun de buscar nada.



En lo que no te molestas, desde luego, es en comunicar tus hallazgos.

Taptap


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2019)

Por cierto, buscando relaciones exteriores de Irán, he encontrado esto:
INSTC - International North-South Transport Corridor

Ya conocía la’Ruta de la seda’ China, pero no el proyecto ya en marcha India-Irán-Rusia


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2019)

Hola, FranMen: JohnGalt ha informado bastante sobre este tema en este hilo y es que, además, le "pilla" por la "proximidad" y a lo que él se dedica profesionalmente. Ciertamente, es un tema muy desconocido en Occidente y será algo que los estadounidenses intentarán "dinamitar", aunque ya están en ello...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (22 Abr 2019)

Calentito, calentito, de ahora mismo. 

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-04-22/iran-threatens-close-strait-hormuz-if-us-blocks-its-oil-exports

Ya hay confirmación oficial de la Casa Blanca del final de las exenciones. También Arabia y Emiratos se comprometen a aportar todo el petróleo que falte. 

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-04-22/oil-surges-washington-prepares-end-iranian-crude-export-waivers

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Abr 2019)

Si se cierra el Estrecho, el OIL se va a los 100....¿ Es Rusia aliada/amiga de Irán ?...lo digo por si USA va a tocar los cohones alli....


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Abr 2019)

MIP dijo:


> La plata yo la compro en monedas sin IVA aquí
> 
> goldsilver.be
> celticgold.eu
> ...



¿ Como es que no te cobran el IVA ?


----------



## Pintxen (22 Abr 2019)

MIP dijo:


> La plata yo la compro en monedas sin IVA aquí
> 
> goldsilver.be
> celticgold.eu
> ...



Que tal son esas tiendas? Son de fiar?
En plata tienen buenos precios, pero tanto como para decir que son sin iva...
Cuanto cobran por gastos de envío?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2019)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Lo que preguntas daría para un más que extenso post... Resumiendo: Rusia y China tienen intereses comunes con Irán, de manera que se opondrían a un ataque militar por parte de los Estados Unidos. Ahora bien, hay que matizar que en principio sería de forma política, es decir por la vía diplomática. Otra cosa es si una guerra entre Irán y los EE.UU. produjera una gran "internacionalización" del conflicto.

De todas formas, NO cabe duda de que Irán tiene capacidad militar para sabotear tanto el Estrecho de Bab el-Mandeb como el de Ormuz... Ambos son puntos de interés estratégico, de manera que un conflicto bélico a gran escala en la zona podría ir seguido de un mandato del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas para asegurar el tráfico marítimo en cualquiera de ellos, así que la "internacionalización" del conflicto sería casi SEGURA.

Si nos remontamos en el tiempo, y echamos manos de la Historia reciente, nos encontramos con el precedente que supuso la "Guerra de los petroleros" ("The Tanker War") durante la guerra que sostuvieron Irak e Irán. Como respuesta a los bombardeos iraquíes contra su sistema de exportación a través del mar, Irán atacó a unos 200 barcos en el Golfo Pérsico y que pertenecían a países de la región que respaldaban a Irak. Eso fue entre 1984 y 1988. En aquella ocasión, los Estados Unidos pusieron en marcha un sistema de convoyes para proteger el tráfico naval y contó con la colaboración de unidades navales menores de Europa.

En fin... Lo que sucede es que actualmente la capacidad militar de los EE.UU. es muy abrumadora, perooooo insisto en que Irán tiene los suficientes recursos militares en la zona para ponerlo muy difícil a los estadounidenses. Vamos, que no resultaría un "paseo militar". Aparte del probable resurgimiento a gran escala del terrorismo islamista radical. Y eso "pesaría" y mucho en la opinión pública mundial.

Sin embargo, sigo creyendo que los Estados Unidos tienen en su "línea de tiro" a Irán y más con el CEPORRO que habita en la Casa Blanca...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2019)

Se metería USA en otro avispero en Irán? No ha aprendido de Vietnam, Iraq y Afganistán? Aunque ganase una hipotética guerra, tendría más que perder que ganar.
Lo lógico es agitar el avispero como está haciendo con un palo y estar a la expectativa, buscar que Israel y otros?? le hagan el trabajo sucio para luego ellos entrar triunfales. Fue lo que les dio éxito en la Segunda Guerra Mundial imponiéndose de forma absoluta como Imperio. 
Si se enfrentan directamente a Irán ganarían pero se debilitarían frente a sus verdaderos rivales: los CHINOS (y los rusos), perdiendo poder mundial.


----------



## MIP (22 Abr 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ Como es que no te cobran el IVA ?



Las monedas de plata en algunos países europeos están exentas. Los lingotes en ningún país. 



Pintxen dijo:


> Que tal son esas tiendas? Son de fiar?
> En plata tienen buenos precios, pero tanto como para decir que son sin iva...
> Cuanto cobran por gastos de envío?



Yo he hecho muchas compras los dos últimos años, para mi y para amigos, y sin problemas. 

No es que diga yo que son sin Iva, es que son sin Iva por la regulación de esos países (están presionando fuerte para quitar esa exención pero aguantan). Los precios en webs de otros países son 1,5 o 2€ más por el mismo producto. 

Gastos de envío andan alrededor de 36€. Pero puedes almacenar varios pedidos y solo pagas un envío cuando das orden de shipping en el último. Así puedes traer varios kg de varios pedidos en un mismo paquete.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2019)

Ya veremos, FranMen, los EE.UU.tienen "entre ceja y ceja" el asunto pendiente de Irán... Esta inquina ya les viene de lejos, cuando salieron "trasquilados" de allí en la época de Carter...


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Abr 2019)

Hola a todos, desde el famoso estrecho... me voy a dormir y me levanto siempre con unas preciosas vistas de el, y me joderia mucho tener que dejar de verlas.

Dejando de lado el posible conflicto militar, las valvulas de escape de Iran serian varias, pero las cosas estan asi:

1. Pakistan. Quiere el comercio y depende bastante de China, pero tambien tiene una norme deuda ($) con Emiratos y Arabia. Por lo tanto, se mantendria neutral en un conflicto, pero con la presion de sus aliados del golfo, no romperia las sanciones. Una valvula de escape cerrada.

2. China. Mantiene relaciones comerciales y parte de su suministro proviene de Iran. Se opondria por la via diplomatica a las sanciones y estoy seguro que buscara (ya las tiene) vias "black" para el trading. Y no creo que Trump ni la administracion USA quieran elevar mas el pulso con China y establecer sanciones, pues habria reciprocidad. Una pequenya via de escape.

3. Turquia. En contra de las sanciones y haciendo malabares en Siria. Buscaria vias "black" para seguir con el trading. 

4. Rusia. Idem que los anteriores.

5. Mi apuesta personal: Qatar. Qatar puede ser el aliado en la sombra de Iran para sobrellevar las sanciones, a traves de inyecciones de liquidez dificiles de tracear. No importa la mayoria suni puesto que actualmente siguen en guerrar abierta con sus vecinos y Arabia sigue con su proyecto de aislarlos a traves de un gran canal. Podria ser el colchon que mitigara una reaccion militar testosteronica de Iran.

El problema de Iran ha sido que en los ultimos 10 anyos ha sido incapaz de sacar su gasoducto hacia Pakistan por los continuos boicots de India y los usanos. Y en eso estan. 

Por si las moscas, el kit de escape esta listo. 

Esperemos seguir disfrutando de esta zona por mucho mas tiempo.

Saludos

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: De LOCOS...

- Más deuda para financiar la gran burbuja ya existente

# antorob: Tú que andas por HL y que me parece que ayer se asomó al precipicio... ¿Dónde situarías el punto donde debería frenarse la caída? Te pido una simple opinión, ya que esto del "timing" es más bien para "hechiceros"...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Abr 2019)

Fernando, no digo que USA no vaya a meterse de lleno en Irán, lo que pienso es que sería un error (ya se ha equivocado otras veces). 
Las interrogaciones de mi post hacen referencia a grupos terroristas que pueden desestabilizar la balanza en cuanto a implicaciones de distintos países.


----------



## antorob (23 Abr 2019)

Hola Fernando.

Bueno he vendido y he comprado Hecla varias veces, porque ha tenido revalorizaciones jugosas.

Ahora estoy comprado a 2,24 con la intención de permanecer.

Mi punto de no retorno esta en 1,65, minimos de principios de 2016.

Como se puede ver la volatilidad en Hecla es enorme.

Aclaro, Hecla no es una buena empresa a estos precios de oro y plata. Hay mucho mejores.

Me gusta por las reservas. Cuando el ridículo precio del oro y plata alcance cifras mas ajustadas a su valor real, Hecla podría justificar la inversión por la puesta en marcha de sus reservas en las minas compradas en los últimos años.

Por lo tanto desaconsejo su compra para una inversión a corto plazo, a no ser que conozcas perfectamente sus movimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## Angelillo23 (23 Abr 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Reino Unido: Hallan un tesoro de 557 monedas de oro y plata de la época de la peste negra
> 
> Yo no sé qué pasa en Inglaterra que todo el rato están apareciendo tesoros de monedas de época romana y medieval.
> 
> ...



Perdon por volver a este tema, y desviarme del oro, pero es que me quema un poco la sangre.

No solo es la fiscalidad, es la legalidad, es la forma de gobernar y la forma de ser de la gente. Te explico un poco de memoria, y te marco los puntos para que compares:

En reino unido, con tu detector y pidiendo permiso al dueño del terreno (o por zona publica) puedes buscar lo que quieras, respetando eso si, las zonas arqueológicas e históricas como es obvio.
Cuando encuentras algo, informas, o si es pequeño creo que puedes sacarlo y llevarlo a unos centros que hay donde catalogan cada pieza, con todo lo bueno que ello conlleva para la sociedad, pues tienen un inventario impresionante. Una vez que la administración tiene clasificado todo, si es algo común y corriente, te lo puedes quedar, pero ojo, que ya sabes lo que es! Un equipo se ha encargado de clasificarlo por ti, por lo que ahora no tienes una moneda romana, sino que sabes que es un As de trajano de tal año, por ejemplo.

Si el hallazgo fuese algo importante, el estado lo valora y te da una compensación, que suele ser golosa. Dinero legal. A ti, y al dueño del terreno a partes iguales, por lo que ambos ganan Pero la cosa no acaba aqui, sino que en la prensa, en la forma de pensar de la gente, la detección es algo común. Y se les saca como heroes locales! ¿Se imagina usted algo asi en España?

Al final, lo que hay es una suerte de cuerpo de cazatesoros amateur de gratis por todo el pais, que te hace el trabajo sucio de patearse el campo, embarrarse y cavar basura en el 95% de las ocasiones, y que solo tienes que compensar cuando realmente tienen algo.

Por supuesto, no todo es legal en UK, también hay expoliadores (nighthawks los llaman, por eso de actuar con nocturnidad) que acuden sin permiso, o en zonas ya catalogadas, o que simplemente no quieren compartir lo que encuentran con hacienda y el dueño del terreno. Pero eso no ensombrece a los demás.


En España en cambio, pues para empezar dependiendo de la CCAA tendrás unas leyes, y podrá ser legal, o no. Por el sur, que es lo que a mi me toca, pues esta prohibido totalmente salvo permiso expreso de la junta, para una zona y fecha concretas, con tiempo de resolución de 3 meses y silencio administrativo. En la práctica es imposible hacer nada salvo que seas arqueólogo.

Si encuentras algo, te corresponde compensación, creo, pero incluso si fuese legal el hallazgo, tendrás que pelear por tu compensación:
La Junta no recurre la sentencia que le obliga a pagar por el hallazgo del tesoro del Zaudín

El TSJA reconoce el derecho a recibir una compensación a los trabajadores que encontraron el tesoro de Tomares

Esa compensacion vendrá en tiempo y forma que la administración estime.- Recuerdo el caso de las ánforas de monedas de tomares. Tras la algarabia del principio, a los empleados que las encontraron ¿sabes que les paso? Pues perdieron su trabajo, no podían continuar la obra.
¿Y la compensacion? Pues de juicios se vieron, no se en que quedo la cosa o si recibieron compensación alguna. Creo que al final si les dieron algo, tras 2 años en el paro gracias al descubrimiento, que paralizó las obras.

¿Y al dueño del terreno? Pues se lleva de premio: Pararle la obra / explotación hasta que se haga el estudio arqueológico. Se le puede compensar igualmente, muy bonito en teoría, pero refiérase al párrafo anterior. Si es algo gordo, pueden expropiarlo (a no ser que tenga los suficientes fondos como para costear de su bolsillo la restauracion y conservacion, y poder gestionar ese bien)

¿Y que pasa con el yacimiento? Pues al menos por aqui por el sur, hay tantos yacimientos, que tras un estudio superficial y debido a la falta de recursos logisticos, de personal y demas, se tapa para que no lo revienten los expoliadores, y ahi se queda, sin vigilancia ni nada.

Luego está la prensa, verás muchas noticias de que detienen a gente con detectores, pero pocas o ninguna de gente que ha encotnrado algo. Si te ven con el detector eres raro, eres malo. La gente piensa, ¿que busca este? y así todo, querido forero.

Aqui tenemos unos politicos de mierda que no saben regular, solo saben PROHIBIR. Muestra inequívoca de su incapacidad.

Por supuesto, si no lo haces legal, te expones a todo, incautacion de piezas, herramientas, y como sea algo gordo sales en las noticias y lo mismo te registran el domicilio. Pero vamos que eso es igual aqui y en la china.

Pero espere! ESO SI! que si el que ha encontrado el yacimiento es la administración en algún tipo de obra... aaaamigo!
La cosa cambia! Entonces todo va presto y fluido, se pueden hacer muchas cosas, se salva lo que se puede, se colocan un par de vallas con separadores para evitar ojos ajenos, y se tapa todo corriendo. Y conozco 2 casos muy de cerca, uno una autovía que pasó literalmente por encima del yacimiento, y otro del que no puedo hablar pues está ya en conocimento de los juzgados.


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Perdon por volver a este tema, y desviarme del oro, pero es que me quema un poco la sangre.
> 
> No solo es la fiscalidad, es la legalidad, es la forma de gobernar y la forma de ser de la gente. Te explico un poco de memoria, y te marco los puntos para que compares:
> 
> ...



Me has traído a la memoria el suceso de un conocido de mi zona que es buceador amateur, que encontró varias bolas de cañón en el fondo marino, e inocentemente se las llevó para casa para compartir el hallazgo con amigos y conocidos...a las pocas semanas, se presentó en su casa la benemérita a preguntar por el "botín"...inocentemente mostró y narró emocionado su peripecia acuática.

Resultado: Incautación y multa. Sé que recurrió el tema con abogado, aun que al final pagó la minuta y la multa, también sé de su boca, que conoce la ubicación de varios cañones antiguos hundidos, ánforas y objetos arqueológicos varios, y en su boca suele escucharse la siguiente frase: ¡les va a decir dónde están su p u t a madre!

Queda ahora la duda de saber o indagar sobre la posibilidad de derivar un hallazgo en estas tierras a otras latitudes más generosas con los que dedican su esfuerzo y tiempo a incrementar el patrimonio arqueológico.

¡vamos!, que si encontramos un caldero de oro por ahí enterrado, mejor meterlo en el maletero y cruzar el canal de la mancha, enterrarlo en una playa y acto seguido desenterrarlo y promocionar por allá dicho descubrimiento.

Todo esto nos trae a la memoria los hallazgos del oddysey, hubo ahí tanto embrollo administrativo y derivaciones de competencias, que los de la expedición creo recordar que estuvieron al borde de la banca rota, desconozco si se consumó la misma finalmente.

Lo que tengo claro es que la falta de interés y medios del gobierno de España, hubieran dejado olvidado el tesoro de Las Mercedes, y es probable que jamás se hubiera recuperado nada.

España es diferente.

Buen martes a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# FranMen: Ya te había entendido. Respecto a "equivocarse", eso a los Estados Unidos les importa un "pito"... Su Historia está plagada de "errores", pero a los han sabido sacar tajada. Los verdaderos perjudicados son los países implicados en su "punto de mira" y luego los que conforman su coro de "perros falderos". A fin de cuentas, cuánto dinero y recursos dedican a asuntos que NO suman, sino que restan... Un buen ejemplo han sido las guerras de Irak, Libia y Siria... que además nos han proporcionado un flujo migratorio que está desestabilizando las fronteras europeas. Y sobre eso los estadounidenses se "lavan las manos", vamos que ellos NO quieren saber absolutamente NADA.

# antorob: Gracias por tu respuesta sobre HL. Efectivamente, viendo su gráfico es la clásica empresa interesante para realizar trading fácil, sabiendo entrar y salir. Sin embargo, ahora mismo la veo al borde del precipicio... NO sé si llegará a tocar la zona que comentas, pero desde luego entrar ahí a medio plazo podría resultar interesante.

Ya sabes que HL NO es una de las empresas del sector que me gusten y ya hemos debatido sobre los motivos de ello. Veremos sus próximos resultados trimestrales y que creo aún tienen casi un mes por delante...

Está claro, antorob, que el auténtico valor de HL está en sus reservas y eso tendría que verse recompensado en el futuro, aunque pienso que esta empresa acabará con los años siendo comprada o fusionada por otra más grande. El gran problema de la empresa sigue siendo la enorme Deuda que posee y la -para mí- mala gestión por parte de su órgano directivo.

En lo personal, NO creo que vayas a perder dinero, puesto que el precio al que entrastes en HL era el "lógico" para quienes se dedican a tradear con ella. SÍ que me ha chocado que haya llegado a los niveles de ayer. En cualquier caso, Suerte con ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (23 Abr 2019)

MIP dijo:


> La plata yo la compro en monedas sin IVA aquí
> 
> goldsilver.be
> celticgold.eu
> ...




Sí. Pero lo que yo digo es si la plata padece, igual que el oro de falsificaciones en lingote. Porque si no es así, digo yo que podría merecer la pena más lingote pequeño que moneda. No olvidemos que una moneda de una onza es mayor que un lingote de 20 gr. ¿Por qué habría de ser más difícil operar con 20 gr, que con 31 de una onza troy?


----------



## Muttley (23 Abr 2019)

Chivo expiatorio dijo:


> Sí. Pero lo que yo digo es si la plata padece, igual que el oro de falsificaciones en lingote. Porque si no es así, digo yo que podría merecer la pena más lingote pequeño que moneda. No olvidemos que una moneda de una onza es mayor que un lingote de 20 gr. ¿Por qué habría de ser más difícil operar con 20 gr, que con 31 de una onza troy?



Es sencillo. Es por el precio de la plata.
Hacer que un lingote que no sea de plata, pese 1,000kg, parezca plata y además pase las más elementales pruebas (imán, diamagnetismo...) cuesta más que los 450 euros que cuesta la plata en sí. Esto es debido a las muy especiales características fisico-químicas del elemento metálico que hacen muy difícil el buscar alternativas "notablemente más baratas".
La moneda con más razón. Ya es complicado hacer falsificaciones de monedas de oro que pasen el corte en cuanto a dimensiones y espesor estandarizadas y peso asociado, y se ponen a la venta a 1165 euros ahora mismo, como para hacer lo mismo con una moneda de plata que tiene un valor de venta de 15,5 euros. Es que directamente no merece la pena.
Cuando la plata esté a 150 euros la onza, entonces los falsificadores ya empezarán a "darle al coco" para buscar material que cuele y empezarán en lingotes.
Siempre, en plata y oro, las monedas son más fácilmente comprobables. Con una basculita de precisión y un calibre se es capaz de echar abajo el 95% de las falsificaciones que fallan en al menos una variable (dimensión o masa). Por eso una moneda da más seguridad que un lingote, sea del tamaño que sea.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Abr 2019)

MIP dijo:


> La plata yo la compro en monedas sin IVA aquí
> 
> goldsilver.be
> celticgold.eu
> ...



....deduzco que envian a España....las monedas de plata NO llevan IVA....¿ que estado suelen tener ? ¿ muy circuladas ? ¿ son sitios de fiar ?....Gracias de antemano...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Abr 2019)

Perdón veo que ya han contestado...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un enlace sobre lo que NO se está hablando: la Ruta de la Seda "Polar"... El problema a todo este intento de progreso que está realizando la llamada Eurasia es lo que se cita al final del artículo...

The Russian-China Polar Silk Road Challenges Global Geopolitics

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2019)

La Bolsa ni anticipa ni es termómetro de nada

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un enlace sobre lo que NO se está hablando: la Ruta de la Seda "Polar"... El problema a todo este intento de progreso que está realizando la llamada Eurasia es lo que se cita al final del artículo...
> 
> The Russian-China Polar Silk Road Challenges Global Geopolitics
> 
> Saludos.



El calentamiento global puede no ser malo para todos. Imaginemos temperaturas más templadas en Siberia. Vastas extensiones cultivables, más fáciles de explotar para minas ¿de oro...?, extracción de gas y petroleo y comunicaciones más fáciles tanto por tierra como por mar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Abr 2019)

Una pregunta por favor....si compro oz. de plata en alguna de esas tiendas SIN IVA....¿ tendre alguna movida luego aqui con el Fisco ?....ya se que parece una tonteria, pero me interesa tenerlo claro...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2019)

¿Por qué? Compras en un país extranjero y, por tanto, sujeto a los impuestos que apliquen allí, si no te cobran el IVA eso que ganas tú... La Hacienda española allí NO pinta NADA. Eso SÍ, la compra con factura, por si con el tiempo decides vender y entonces SÍ que debería reflejarse en el IRPF.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (24 Abr 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ....deduzco que envian a España....las monedas de plata NO llevan IVA....¿ que estado suelen tener ? ¿ muy circuladas ? ¿ son sitios de fiar ?....Gracias de antemano...



Envian a España, monedas no llevan iva, estado sin circular (salvo que pilles una oferta de circuladas, pero lo indican, y muchas veces están en un estado casi perfecto). Los que he puesto nunca me han dado problemas y he hecho decenas de pedidos en ambos.


----------



## angel220 (25 Abr 2019)

24 abr 2019
Rusia prosigue su compra de oro y añade 600.000 onzas a sus reservas


----------



## angel220 (25 Abr 2019)

24.04.2019

Hilo en burbuja Están LOCOS y ya ni se cortan. El FMI explica COMO APLICAR LAS TASAS NEGATIVAS al dinero circulante !! (demencial, no se lo pierdan) 
para ir tomando nota de los pensamientos FMI


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Abr 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Envian a España, monedas no llevan iva, estado sin circular (salvo que pilles una oferta de circuladas, pero lo indican, y muchas veces están en un estado casi perfecto). Los que he puesto nunca me han dado problemas y he hecho decenas de pedidos en ambos.



...Gracias


----------



## Quemado (25 Abr 2019)

Digo yo, sobre este tema del FMI... ¿Cómo van a mantener la tasa de cambio entre el dinero electrónico y el dinero efectivo sin que surjan mercados negros? Porque quiero recordar las tasas de cambio legales del rublo del final de la URSS y los mercados negros que había con un cambio muuuucho más favorable. Supongo que al final se estratificará el dinero:

El más malo el electrónico.
Luego el efectivo.
Luego el respaldado (incluyendo el oro)

Por otra parte, también es verdad que "el dinero malo expulsa al dinero bueno".


----------



## angel220 (25 Abr 2019)

Quemado dijo:


> Digo yo, sobre este tema del FMI... ¿Cómo van a mantener la tasa de cambio entre el dinero electrónico y el dinero efectivo sin que surjan mercados negros? Porque quiero recordar las tasas de cambio legales del rublo del final de la URSS y los mercados negros que había con un cambio muuuucho más favorable. Supongo que al final se estratificará el dinero:
> 
> El más malo el electrónico.
> Luego el efectivo.
> ...



Haber algo hay, como voy diciendo entre bambalinas. Demasiadas malas noticias de sobre deuda, crisis que todos sabemos no ha pasado y llevamos una década, otra supuestamente en ciernes, noticias bancos centrales y no centrales sobre el oro, con precios tirados y manipulados en plata y oro, bolsas que cotizan a ratios que ellos mismos dicen razonables, gastos inmensos por parte de gobiernos, empobreciendo los países, tipos interés 0 que no sean utilizado en bajar deuda si no lo contrario en aumentarlas, aumento desmesurado de la masa monetaria, con todo esto que nos esta quedado clase alta (a su rollo como siempre), clase media (la media) bastante empobrecida, la clase trabajadora esclava y endeudada, la clase baja (a su rollo como siempre) pero mas numerosa Yo ya he pensado que la creación y no salida coherente de la crisis, fue programada y fue el pistoletazo de salida para todo lo que vaya a pasar cuando pase, no se si pasara mañana o dentro de 50 años ( no creo que mas de 5 ), pero algo gordo pasara y se lo están pensando mucho como hacerlo no se les caiga el pelo antes de tiempo por sus MAMARRACHADAS.
Quemado sobre que tipo de dinero BTC, Fiat o MP cualquier cosa podemos esperar, cualquier cosa y si he de elegir uno de los tres el dinero en MP, seria el que mas valor debería acumular a largo te digo mis motivos, el Fiat no vale nada, el BTC dependes de otros, los MP lo tienes en tu hoyo.


----------



## kikepm (25 Abr 2019)

Quemado dijo:


> Digo yo, sobre este tema del FMI... ¿Cómo van a mantener la tasa de cambio entre el dinero electrónico y el dinero efectivo sin que surjan mercados negros?



Simplemente no pueden. Así que no nos asustemos con esto de los tipos negativos por medio de la discriminación entre dinero electrónico y efectivo, que si lo implantan en realidad sería una buena medida para acabar con el sistema monetario fiat. Como los heconomistahhh del FMI no entienden de economía, sino de imposición de políticas por decretos, creen que puede ser buena idea para sus fines el imponer una nueva tasa, que no tipos negativos, a los depósitos.

La velocidad con que una tasa, que no es otra cosa que UNA FORMA DE IMPUESTO PRIVADO a los depósitos, resultaría en una corrida bancaria generalizada, sería directamente proporcional al porcentaje de robo que se quisiera aplicar (que a su vez es directamente proporcional al grado de subnormalidad de los dirigentes de los bancos centrales).

Porque no debemos olvidar que los tipos de interés negativos ni existen ni pueden existir. Lo que pretenden es introducir una tasa que simule algo así como un tipo de interés negativo. Pero esto por la propia naturaleza del interés NO PUEDE EXISTIR. El interés existe porque los seres humanos prefieren SIEMPRE consumir antes que después, no es ni la rentabilidad del dniero, ni su precio (que absurdo), sino que expresa el grado con que las personas prefieren el consumo ahora que más tarde. El interés tiende a remunerar a aquellas personas que son capaces de renunciar al consumo AHORA, por un consumo mayor DESPUÉS.



Imaginemos que los subnormales al frente del BCE, y sus socios de los bancos nacionales de la UE, en comandita con todos los políticos electos realmente llegaran a imponer esta tasa a los depósitos. Dada la libre circulación de capitales, de forma inmediata lo que ocurriría sería que todos los tenedores de depósitos de la UE buscarían obtener el mejor rendimiento del capital y del ahorro, lo que llevaría inmediatamente a un chorreo contínuo de capitales hacia el exterior de la UE. Este chorreo sería inagotable, al menos mientras durase la absurda tasa, y llevaría a la descapitalización más o menos rápida del sistema bancario europeo.

Supongamos ahora que los mismos subnormales y los políticos que los dirigen y alientan son conscientes de parte de esto, entonces su única salida sería la prohibición de la salida de capitales desde la UE. Dicho así, parece algo manejable y factible, pero la realidad es muy distinta. Dado el grado de imbricación de la economía mundial, un corralito a nivel de la UE es simple y llanamente una quimera, una ilusión completamente irrealizable.

La gente con depósitos bancarios a la vista y cuentas de ahorro sacaría el dinero para cambiarlo a activos no confiscables, no inflactables, y no tasables, como son y siempre han sido el oro y la plata, y sobre todo por su capacidad y facilidad en transformarse desde medios electrónicos, BTC.


Pero es que la política de corralito europeo sería un acto de guerra, la represión financiera más abyecta y solo propia de los megalómanos más gaseables. Nunca algo así podría funcionar sin paralizar por completo la economía y los flujos de capital entre paises, que son como la sangre que fluye por las venas.

Podrían plantear otras formas de represión, como corralitos bancarios a los depósitos y cuentas pero llegado el momento no creo que nadie en su sano juicio considere que eso es una forma de ayudar a la economía a salir de la crisis.


Que lo intenten, de veras que darían el espaldarazo definitivo a los metales físicos y a BTC.


----------



## el juli (25 Abr 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Simplemente no pueden. Así que no nos asustemos con esto de los tipos negativos por medio de la discriminación entre dinero electrónico y efectivo, que si lo implantan en realidad sería una buena medida para acabar con el sistema monetario fiat. Como los heconomistahhh del FMI no entienden de economía, sino de imposición de políticas por decretos, creen que puede ser buena idea para sus fines el imponer una nueva tasa, que no tipos negativos, a los depósitos.
> 
> La velocidad con que una tasa, que no es otra cosa que UNA FORMA DE IMPUESTO PRIVADO a los depósitos, resultaría en una corrida bancaria generalizada, sería directamente proporcional al porcentaje de robo que se quisiera aplicar (que a su vez es directamente proporcional al grado de subnormalidad de los dirigentes de los bancos centrales).
> 
> ...




En todo caso es muy preocupante


----------



## kikepm (25 Abr 2019)

el juli dijo:


> En todo caso es muy preocupante



No, que va. Al revés, sería la tormenta perfecta para el oro y la plata. A mayor represión financiera, más imperiosa se volverá la necesidad del capital de refugiarse en activos reales, en dinero sólido y no en basura inflactable y confiscable.

Si te refieres a que es preocupante el grado de represión que conllevaría necesariamente aplicar estas políticas, a mi me parece que YA VIVIMOS EN UN ESTADO FASCISTA REPRESIVO con lo que tampoco sería para tanto. Con los derechos y libertades cada vez más seriamente erosionados, sino directamente eliminados, esta represión sencillamente abriría los ojos a más de un borrego votante, a todos los que contemporizan con la actividad ilícita del estado, con la corrupción como mal menor, etc.


Sencillamente la gente común pondría piel de lobo al lobo, en vez de seguir fingiendo que le pastorea un cordero.


----------



## paketazo (25 Abr 2019)

Brindaría por ver amanecer el día en que el ser humano sea poseedor de su propia riqueza sin contraparte de ningún tipo, sin posibilidad de confiscaciones abusivas, sin la obligación de aceptar normas que van en contra de su propia naturaleza...

Como bien comentáis, no existen los tipos de interés negativos, eso es solo otro tipo de confiscación similar a la de la inflación...que tampoco indica que una economía esté sana si se mueve en entornos del 2%-3% como nos hacen creer a la masa borreguil.

El domingo hay elecciones en España...os voy a decir una verdad que ya sabéis…pero solo por si se asoma algún alma sumida en la ignorancia a estas páginas.

Ningún candidato, partido o programa electoral puede cambiar nada desde los cimientos... solo pueden variar el color de las luces o las cortinas, el resto está predeterminado.

Se lo explicaba así hoy a mi mujer que afirmaba que si entrase VOX el país a medio plazo iría mejor...yo le dije:

-Mira, si quieres comprar una casa y no tienes dinero, buscas un banco que te lo preste...da igual que la casa sea un apartamento, un chalet o una villa de campo...necesitas dinero para poder tener esa casa... ¿y sabes quién te presta ese dinero? … Pues son siempre los mismos, sea la casa que sea, o sea la persona que sea la que se endeuda, el dinero sale siempre del mismo sitio.

En política es igual...si quieres obtener financiación para cubrir los presupuestos, ese dinero saldrá del mismo sitio, y para que ese sitio te lo preste a buen interés, tienes que comulgar con sus condiciones...seas del PP, IU, Unidas, PSOE, Ciudadanos, VOX, o el partido verde animalista...

Si quieres la paga del fin de semana has de portarte bien y hacer lo que dice papá y sobre todo mamá.

Solo hay un modo de cambiar las cosas, y se que los metaleros, entre los que me incluyo por lo que me toca, no nos gusta aceptar BTC u otras cryptos, pero hoy por hoy son el salvavidas que puede originar el mayor cambio económico de la historia.

Jamás antes se pudo disponer de un balance económico que no pudiera ser embargado, paralizado o expoliado por un estado... podrán apalearnos, encerrarnos, incluso ejecutarnos, pero ser propietarios y gestores de nuestros balances sin intervención de terceros, es algo radical.

Sería como poseer oro digitalizado y poder enviarlo a golpe de click y de forma divisible e instantánea al punto que deseemos, sin esa posibilidad de expropiación gubernamental.

En Asia, que son muy pillos, sus ciudadanos lo entendieron a la primera, ya que los regímenes comunistas son muy amigos de controlar lo ajeno...imaginad a un Chino que pueda "esconder" sus capitales a ojos del sistema, convertirlos en la divisa que quiera, o sacarlo del país sin dar el cante, amén de hacer pagos ... pues eso señores, no debería de ser un privilegio, si no un derecho.

Yo lo tengo claro, no solo eso...lo tengo muy claro, y pocas veces en mi vida he visto algo tan claro.

Un saludo, y dejadlos hacer...ahora tenemos las armas.


----------



## Desconocido (26 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro



Pues yo sigo sin tener claro el tema de las criptomonedas. Los metales llevan con nosotros mucho tiempo siendo usados como dinero y han resistido. Pero las criptomonedas son tan nuevas que todavía no conocemos sus debilidades. No dejan de ser un experimento.


----------



## paketazo (26 Abr 2019)

Desconocido dijo:


> Pues yo sigo sin tener claro el tema de las criptomonedas. Los metales llevan con nosotros mucho tiempo siendo usados como dinero y han resistido. Pero las criptomonedas son tan nuevas que todavía no conocemos sus debilidades. No dejan de ser un experimento.



Es lógico, lo raro sería aceptar algo nuevo sin haberlo comprobado antes.

He hablado de cryptomonedas, hoy por hoy, está claro que manda BTC, pero olvidémonos de BTC u otras alts… yo me refiero al poder trasferir riqueza (información), entre dos partes de manera segura, descentralizada, y sin intervención de un ente supervisor.

Pensad que no es cuestión de convencer a nadie, ya que las cosas que son necesarias y funcionan se adoptan de manera extraordinaria.

La pregunta es relativamente sencilla:

¿Qué podemos hacer si una economía global respaldada por deuda deja de tener sentido, o funcionalidad, y la moneda oficial, carece de valor en los mercados internacionales?

A la mayoría nos vendría a la cabeza el oro, y emitir moneda en base a las tenencias del mismo...pero volvemos al punto de partida ¿Quién audita las reservas para emitir moneda? Hace falta un tercero fiable... y eso no lo hay ni lo habrá.

Sigo creyendo en los metales preciosos como reserva de valor, y los considero un elemento esencial para cimentar un seguro ante inflaciones monetarias o crisis de deuda, sin embargo las crypto, permiten mover esa información, de manera rápida, segura, y descentralizada.

Solo pensad que se adoptase el sistema monetario BTC u otro similar mejorado en unas décadas... se terminaría la deuda sin respaldo, la inflación carecería de sentido, y la riqueza personal a largo plazo no perdería valor, ni podría ser confiscada o embargada a golpe de ratón. La banca extorsionadora dejaría de existir como la entendemos hoy, y no se podría inflar la renta variable con balances inexistentes de dinero creado de la nada.

Esto es una utopía, y lo sabemos, pero nos deja atisbar pinceladas de una posible solución o gran cambio a lo que hoy estamos viviendo y considero un abuso hacia el pueblo...esclavitud 2.0 … fascismo … represión aceptada y legislada en la medida del sistema …

Yo creo en lo que veo y compruebo, y creo en que es la solución que tenemos a mano hoy … que sea un paradigma de lo que nos espera, dependerá solo de nosotros y nuestra formación en ello … por eso tengo pocas esperanzas … el ser humano prefiere ser pastoreado a tomar las riendas de sus propias responsabilidades .

Buen viernes ya.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Me has traído a la memoria el suceso de un conocido de mi zona que es buceador amateur, que encontró varias bolas de cañón en el fondo marino, e inocentemente se las llevó para casa para compartir el hallazgo con amigos y conocidos...a las pocas semanas, se presentó en su casa la benemérita a preguntar por el "botín"...inocentemente mostró y narró emocionado su peripecia acuática.
> 
> Resultado: Incautación y multa. Sé que recurrió el tema con abogado, aun que al final pagó la minuta y la multa, también sé de su boca, que conoce la ubicación de varios cañones antiguos hundidos, ánforas y objetos arqueológicos varios, y en su boca suele escucharse la siguiente frase: ¡les va a decir dónde están su p u t a madre!
> 
> ...



Recuperadas más de 3.700 piezas arqueológicas en una operación contra el expolio en Málaga

Pues volviendo al asunto, ahí va un ejemplo que surge hoy mismo y que explica como van ocurriendo las cosas. 

Hasta columnas traficaba.

Como este grupo habrá docenas por todo el país y el estado no se entera ni se beneficia de nada 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (26 Abr 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Recuperadas más de 3.700 piezas arqueológicas en una operación contra el expolio en Málaga
> 
> Pues volviendo al asunto, ahí va un ejemplo que surge hoy mismo y que explica como van ocurriendo las cosas.
> 
> ...



Me quedo con el final:

"Hay algunas piezas que no tienen gran valor, pero extraerlas supone un grave daño a los yacimientos arqueológicos. Son como páginas de la historia que se han perdido", explica Manuel Romero, arqueólogo y director del Museo de la Ciudad de Antequera, que ha colaborado junto a su equipo e investigadores de la Universidad de Málaga y de la Universidad Hispalense de Sevilla en la identificación de los objetos. Romero espera que algunos de los más importantes pasen a formar parte de la colección permanente del museo de Antequera"

Ahora lo quieren para el museo!!! nos ha jodido... pues poneros los neoprenos, pillad los detectores de metal, armar infraestructura y buscad... entiendo que es más fácil que trabaje otro y luego apropiarse ley en mano del trabajo ajeno...

Pagad por los hallazgos un precio justo, y en una década se recuperará más historia perdida que en 100 años... así de simple.

Hace un par de décadas en una zona cercana, se excavaba un castro prerrománico, había presupuesto nacional y regional para el mismo... conocía a uno de los becarios que allí "curraba", y me decía en plan "secretillo"... esto va así... la excavación se podría hacer en un año, pero nos tienen entretenidos para alargarla y seguir obteniendo financiación... 
Bien, puedo entenderlo...nadie desea perder el curro.

Pero digo yo...siendo arqueólogos, se supone que esa es su pasión y profesión, ¿Cuántos de los expoliadores son arqueólogos y cuantos gente sin conocimiento ni formación? … cuantos arqueólogos dedican su tiempo libre a buscar reliquias y antigüedades para donarlas a patrimonio?... no busco ser demagogo, solo creo que la solución de este problema es tan sencilla como pagar por trabajar, o en función del resultado obtenido.

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## FranMen (26 Abr 2019)

Si se cargan el Fiat ( que ocurrirá) la gente hará como en la India. Pasará un tiempo largo hasta que acepte el btc que será otra criptomoneda respaldada y, espero, o más bien deseo que esta no se corrompa


----------



## FranMen (27 Abr 2019)

China impulsa que la ASEAN use el yuan en la reserva comunitaria a expensas del dólar
Buenos días, un pasito más.


----------



## Pintxen (27 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> En política es igual...si quieres obtener financiación para cubrir los presupuestos, ese dinero saldrá del mismo sitio, y para que ese sitio te lo preste a buen interés, tienes que comulgar con sus condiciones...seas del PP, IU, Unidas, PSOE, Ciudadanos, VOX, o el partido verde animalista...
> 
> Si quieres la paga del fin de semana has de portarte bien y hacer lo que dice papá y sobre todo mamá.



No estoy de acuerdo. Eso de que es igual a quién votes, que todos son iguales lo llevo escuchando desde siempre y nunca he estado conforme con esa postura.
Hay diferencias sustanciales entre las diferentes formaciones políticas. Si que es verdad que TODAS están limitadas en ciertos aspectos (con la élite hemos topado, ya lo vimos en Grecia), hay un partido de ámbito nacional que NO se financia a través de la banca, a pesar de lo que diga el HDP del Inda (pagado por las cloacas del estado), , y esto supone un cambio sustancial al no tener las manos atadas a la hora de tomar decisiones que afecten a la propia banca. No voy a nombrar en partido político pero es por todos conocido, que también había sido financiado por Venezuela aseguraba el impresentable "periodista", pues está Venezuela para financiar a nadie...
A nivel autonómico también hay formaciones interesantes que si tuvieran más poder realizarían cambios muy interesantes, lo sé porque lo conozco de primera mano. Estas últimas tienen grandes problemas por el peligro que suponen para el establishment.
Por no mencionar el expolio que llevaron a cabo Felipe Gonzalez y Aznar al privatizar las mayores y mejores empresas estatales, (muchas de ellas pertenecen hoy en día al IBEX 35), ambos en consejos de administración de estas empresas en la actualidad, la mayor traición que se le puede hacer a un país, y luego van de patriotas... Qué calaña!


----------



## bizardu (27 Abr 2019)

Quiero empezar a comprar oro monedas o lingotes como me recomendais hacerlo? Alguna web fiable y baratilla para hacerlo?


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Abr 2019)

Pillo sitio. Creeis que es buen momento para comprar algo de oro, yendo a largo plazo?


----------



## Pintxen (27 Abr 2019)

bizardu dijo:


> Quiero empezar a comprar oro monedas o lingotes como me recomendais hacerlo? Alguna web fiable y baratilla para hacerlo?



Por ahora píllate unas monedas para ir pillándole el gustillo. Aquí la gente recomienda soberano, kruguerran o la onza más barata que veas. Si gastas menos de 3.000 € al año en la misma tienda en teoría no informan a hacienda. Si tienes pensado gastar más hazlo el varias tiendas. Ten en cuenta los gastos de envío. Un par de opciones de total confianza son:

Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería
Para alguna moneda suelta puede compensar, por los gastos de envío.

CoinInvest.com – La compañía de confianza para sus inversiones en oro y plata
Buenos precios, gastos de envío unos 35 €.
Si eliges en el menú:
-Castellano
-Precio más bajo por onza
-No agrupado por país
Te aparecen las más baratas, suelen ser de años diversos o de segunda mano.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Totalmente de acuerdo con TODO lo que comentas en tu post. A veces hay que dejar de lado la "ideología" y procurar ser lo más "objetivo" posible. Luego -y eso es imposible en España ahora mismo- se debería votar aquello que uno considerase que es lo mejor para el conjunto del país y también para su bolsillo. A fin de cuentas, vivimos en función de lo que ganamos y gastamos.

Y yo recomendaría SIEMPRE leerse los PROGRAMAS de las distintas formaciones políticas y no basarse exclusivamente en lo que dicen los líderes políticos en los massmierda. Algunos se llevarían auténticas sorpresas si pasan de lo "bien" que les caen algunos políticos sin haber profundizado en lo que realmente es importante.

Está claro que NINGUNO de los que vayan a salir en estas elecciones van a "salvar" al país, pero NO todos son "iguales", ni muchísimo menos...

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Abr 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Por ahora píllate unas monedas para ir pillándole el gustillo. Aquí la gente recomienda soberano, kruguerran o la onza más barata que veas. Si gastas menos de 3.000 € al año en la misma tienda en teoría no informan a hacienda. Si tienes pensado gastar más hazlo el varias tiendas. Ten en cuenta los gastos de envío. Un par de opciones de total confianza son:
> 
> Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería
> Para alguna moneda suelta puede compensar, por los gastos de envío.
> ...



No sabía eso de los 3000 euros pero mi pregunta sería ¿ Qué más da que Hacienda se entere o no ? Casi mejor pues queda constancia que esas monedas son mías y con mi dinero compro lo que quiero.


----------



## paketazo (27 Abr 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Eso de que es igual a quién votes, que todos son iguales lo llevo escuchando desde siempre y nunca he estado conforme con esa postura.
> Hay diferencias sustanciales entre las diferentes formaciones políticas. Si que es verdad que TODAS están limitadas en ciertos aspectos (con la élite hemos topado, ya lo vimos en Grecia), hay un partido de ámbito nacional que NO se financia a través de la banca, a pesar de lo que diga el HDP del Inda (pagado por las cloacas del estado), , y esto supone un cambio sustancial al no tener las manos atadas a la hora de tomar decisiones que afecten a la propia banca. No voy a nombrar en partido político pero es por todos conocido, que también había sido financiado por Venezuela aseguraba el impresentable "periodista", pues está Venezuela para financiar a nadie...
> A nivel autonómico también hay formaciones interesantes que si tuvieran más poder realizarían cambios muy interesantes, lo sé porque lo conozco de primera mano. Estas últimas tienen grandes problemas por el peligro que suponen para el establishment.
> Por no mencionar el expolio que llevaron a cabo Felipe Gonzalez y Aznar al privatizar las mayores y mejores empresas estatales, (muchas de ellas pertenecen hoy en día al IBEX 35), ambos en consejos de administración de estas empresas en la actualidad, la mayor traición que se le puede hacer a un país, y luego van de patriotas... Qué calaña!



Para eso estamos por aquí, para estar en acuerdo y desacuerdo.

Yo estoy convencido de mi postura, y me da igual quién financie que y como. Ya lo expuse en su día, y lo repito, quiero ideas, no ideales. No quiero formaciones políticas, quiero posturas a favor o en contra para encontrar soluciones, no favoritismos y sobre todo, lo que no quiero, son "estrellas de cine" de sonrisa blanqueada, con equipos de marketing y periodistas pagados a su servicio.

Tu crees que una formación ideológica puede cambiar tu destino... bien, me alegro que creas en ello... para mi es como quién cree en una religión que va a salvar su alma.

Yo sé que nadie va a solucionar mis problemas depositando un papel en una urna.

Mientras como he dicho, la financiación de un país salga de dónde sale, y bajo unas condiciones determinadas, solo cambiará la luz ambiental o el color de las cortinas...para muchos, eso es suficiente...como cuando en un mal equipo se culpa al entrenador y se cambia por otro, que poco o nada puede hacer para que el equipo mediocre sea estelar.

Ningún gobernante/s en los que deleguemos, van a cambiar la raíz del problema, y solo obtendremos la repetición del mismo hasta el infinito...no hablo de apoyo al feminismo, ni de libertad sexual, ni de pena de muerte, ni de la ley de sucesiones... todo eso, son leones y gladiadores en la arena para entretenernos.

Mientras tu y yo paguemos el pan con dinero, y ese dinero sea emitido sin contraparte económica, unos muchos servirán a unos pocos, ya que esos pocos con ese dinero, gobernarán a unos muchos...eso, no lo vas a cambiar gobierne quién gobierne...sobre todo, si para gobernar, solo se tiene en cuenta la fama, y no los logros, o como he dicho...las ideas.

Mover a la masa en una u otra dirección, es como imponer modas, gustos, tendencias...es solo cuestión de dinero, y publicidad, solo con eso, podemos hacer que gobierne incluso un orangután si nos lo proponemos con la suficiente "fuerza"

Un saludo, y ojalá pudiera estar de acuerdo contigo...te aseguro que dormiría más feliz... ahora que lo pienso... eso mismo le dije a un párroco conocido hace un tiempo.



Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pillo sitio. Creeis que es buen momento para comprar algo de oro, yendo a largo plazo?



Si vas a largo plazo, sí, siempre es buen momento. Sobre todo si dispones de un remanente de ahorro que no vayas a precisar en ese largo plazo.

Buen sábado


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Abr 2019)

Bueno, señores; ha llegado la hora de mojarse.

Yo no voy a votar, como desde hace muchos años, porque siguiendo a Jefferson: 

«La concentración de todos los pode-
res del gobierno en las mismas manos es precisamente la definición de gobierno despótico ( ... ) El gobierno por el que luchamos era uno no sólo fundado en los principios de la libertad, sino uno en el cual los poderes del gobierno estarían tan divididos y balanceados entre varios cuerpos de magistratura ( ... )que ninguno podría 
sobrepasar sus límites legales sin ser efectivamente controlado y limitado por los otros( ... ) Por esa razón 
( ... )los poderes ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial deben ser distintos y estar separados, para que ninguna persona ejerza los poderes de más de uno de ellos al mismo 
tiempo»

Como en España no hay separación de poderes, no hay democracia sino despotismo oligárquico de partidos.

Sin embargo sí se puede y se debe opinar, aunque cada vez sea más difícil. Por esto mismo yo ofrezco aquí mi previsión de resultados de las elecciones de mañana, para que conste por si alguien me quiere contratar de gurú para las elecciones que restan. 

Vox, 80-90
La PSOE: 80
PP 60 
Cs 50
Unidas Podemas, 30




Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pintxen (27 Abr 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> No sabía eso de los 3000 euros pero mi pregunta sería ¿ Qué más da que Hacienda se entere o no ? Casi mejor pues queda constancia que esas monedas son mías y con mi dinero compro lo que quiero.



Más que nada porque no interesa que nadie sepa que tienes monedas de oro, y menos el estado, si revisas la historia ya verás como se las gastan los gobernantes en épocas convulsas: incautaciones, impuestos, etc...


----------



## paketazo (27 Abr 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, señores; ha llegado la hora de mojarse.
> 
> Yo no voy a votar, como desde hace muchos años, porque siguiendo a Jefferson:
> 
> ...



No se si acertarás o no las previsiones. Generalmente sólo me fio de *charitazo ... *Veremos pues. 

Lo de mañana para mi... Puro teatro y malgasto de fondos... Pero bueno deseo equivocarme y que salga algo bueno de ahí. 

Un saludo, y gracias a todos por vuestros aportes.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Abr 2019)

Y por cierto, para el largo plazo, y como alternativa al oro, alguien ha pensado invertir en plata?

Hace un tiempo lei que dado que en el automovil una parte de plata se usa y no es recuperable debería tender a aumentar los precios... pero a lo mejor es un cuento chino. Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Muttley (27 Abr 2019)

Yo seré feliz si no sale PPSOE.
La generación del R78 ha conseguido en 40 años lo que no consiguió ni una guerra civil.
Que la siguiente generación fuera más precaria y pobre que la precedente. 
Que si, que los iPhones y los viajes low cost dan una falsa sensación de estabilidad y diversión y material instagram ...a dos nóminas del impago.
Los que se manifestaron en el 68 en Paris han pagado sus pisos en 5-7 años, su casita en la playa, han tenido y educado a sus hijos, se han ido de vacaciones trabajando solo un miembro de la familia, les llamaban “Don...” y además tienen pensiones de tres cifras.
Lo único que nos puede proteger a los que aún estamos en “edad de merecer” es cultura financiera, educación en valor, ahorro con cabeza y cruzar mucho los dedos para que salga todo de cara y podamos tener una vejez digna. Trabajar duro. Hacer los deberes día a día. Pensar en uno mismo y en su círculo familiar de forma honrada y lo “más legal posible”.
Para mi no hay más.
Curiosamente y si me permitís, aunque mi voto no vaya a PPSOE por puros principios, no me importaría que ganasen. Se merecen comerse la crisis que han creado y no dejar el marrón a otro.
Tal vez así haya un cambio de paradigma en este país. 
Disculpad el off topic. Día de reflexión no?


----------



## FranMen (28 Abr 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, señores; ha llegado la hora de mojarse.
> 
> Yo no voy a votar, como desde hace muchos años, porque siguiendo a Jefferson:
> 
> ...



Te doy mi previsión: políticos 1, ciudadanos 0


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Abr 2019)

Uno que ha votado algunas veces pero nunca con ilusion, mañana si votara con esa ilusion, aunque sea por joder a los traidores y a todos los que durante cuatro años me han insultado por ser hombre.

Psoe; 93
VOX; 91
PP; 71
Ciudadanos; 34.
ellas no podran; 25
comunes; 12
PNV; 7
PDC; 4
Pacma; 2
Bildu; 2
Marea; 1
C canaria; 1


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Abr 2019)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Y por cierto, para el largo plazo, y como alternativa al oro, alguien ha pensado invertir en plata?
> 
> Hace un tiempo lei que dado que en el automovil una parte de plata se usa y no es recuperable debería tender a aumentar los precios... pero a lo mejor es un cuento chino. Cómo lo veis?



Todo el mundo aquí está invertido en plata. 

Léete el hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, yo SÍ que iré a votar dentro de pocas horas y, evidentemente, a otros "colores" a los que se apoyan mayoritariamente por este hilo y en el foro en general... Desde luego, sin la menor convicción y sabiendo que NINGUNO de los partidos "mayoritarios" van a hacer NADA por mejorar la situación del país, pero al menos me habré "movido"... Y, desde luego, NO voy a hacer ninguna "porra", ya que últimamente las elecciones legislativas en prácticamente todo el mundo están dando un vuelco. ¿Para mejor? Los resultados NO están diciendo eso y SÍ todo lo contrario. Creo que el problema de fondo reside en que nuestro Sistema global está CADUCADO y va camino de lo que va...

# Jake el perro: En el refranero español existe una frase que dice: "No dejes que tu mano izquierda sepa lo que hace la derecha". En realidad, su origen está en el Evangelio de San Mateo...

¿Qué te quiero decir con esto? NO hay problema en que Hacienda sepa lo que tienes, fuera de que sea de manera "residual", pero la PRUDENCIA es fundamental en un Estado donde prima su "bienestar" y NO el de sus ciudadanos.

# Kovaliov: Te recuerdo que Jefferson, al igual que los primeros liberales estadounidenses, fueron un "punto y aparte" en la Historia de la "Democracia"... NADA que ver con los tiempos actuales y es curioso comprobar cómo NO hemos evolucionado en este apartado, más bien todo lo contrario...

# Harrymorgan: Como bien le ha indicado Kovaliov, la mayor parte de los que andamos por este hilo somos unos "plateros" empedernidos... Aunque, desde luego, los "mercados" NO nos están dando la razón... ¡Qué se le va a hacer! Yo en la Plata veo un gran valor y habrá un momento en que los "mercados" tendrán que reconocerlo... Aquí lo que se requiere es Paciencia y MUCHA... pero el riesgo compensa de sobras el retorno esperado, aunque le diré que en este tema, al igual que en las Criptomonedas, existen distintos "posicionamientos" y algunos van más allá de los asociados al clásico Ahorro/Inversión.

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (28 Abr 2019)

Mi predicción para las elecciones generales de hoy, en % de votos, no en escaños q es mucho mas complicado:

psoe 23%
pp 19%
vox 17%
ciudadanos 13%
unidas podemos 12%
en comú podem 3.5%
erc 3.2%
pdcat 1.8%
en blanco y nulos 1.8%
pacma 1.5%
pnv 1.2%
compromis 1%
bildu 0.8%
cc 0.3%
bng 0.2%


----------



## kikepm (28 Abr 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Mi predicción para las elecciones generales de hoy, en % de votos, no en escaños q es mucho mas complicado:
> 
> psoe 23%
> pp 19%
> ...



Y sobre el total de votos? Porque te falta la abstención...


----------



## angel220 (28 Abr 2019)

Mi previsión aproximada es esta
BS 45%
BBVA 45%
Otros 10 %
por lo que suman mayoría (incluidos indecisos y abstencionistas)
Suerte que falta nos hace
Pd: Según fuentes bien informadas en el ultimo momento dentro los dos grandes puede haber variación de 1% o 2 %, según haga sol o llueva.


----------



## Pintxen (28 Abr 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Mi previsión aproximada es esta
> BS 45%
> BBVA 45%
> Otros 10 %
> ...



Jajajajaja!!!!!!!


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Abr 2019)

Bueno, yo no dije que fuera adivino.

Si lo fuera habría comprado mil bitcoins a 5 dólares y los hubiera vendido a 20000. 

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## meliflua (29 Abr 2019)

El día después, la reflexión que me hago es que a los españoles nos da igual que el presidente del gobierno haya copiado su tesis, nos da igual que el PSOE esté imputado en innumerables casos de corrupción por miles de millones de euros, nos da igual que haya pactado con los independentistas vascos y catalanes, nos da igual que hoy diga blanco y mañana negro con el mayor descaro, en fin, los votantes del Psoe perdonan todo a su partido con tal que no haya un gobierno de centro derecha.... podría seguir pero no merece la pena.

La ruina de la derecha se fraguó en las elecciones andaluzas, con el surgimiento del partido VOX, que ha provocado la movilización de la izquierda entorno al PSOE y la fragmentación del voto de centro derecha, y con la ley electoral que tenemos da como resultado una pérdida muy grande en escaños, que no en número total de votos.

Veremos que nos deparan estas elecciones para el futuro, ahora eso sí, después de las elecciones municipales y autonómicas, no sea que se levanten las faldas antes de tiempo y nos demos cuenta de lo que se traen entre bambalinas.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Abr 2019)

No tuvimos bastante miseria y destrucción con Mr. X y El Solemne (de la Derechita cobard, mejor no hablar) que queremos más...


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2019)

Ya puestos a dejar alguna reflexión tras la resaca electoral, pues venga, vamos allá.

¿Cuántos de vosotros morderíais la mano que os da de comer?

Fin de la reflexión.

Ahora va la predicción:

La velocidad con la que se precipitarán los acontecimientos, se va a acelerar... estamos en el punto de no retorno de una singularidad. A la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí, poco o muy poco nos va a cambiar el destino, esté quién esté en Moncloa.

Si alguno de los que nos lee ha obtenido puesto gracias a estas votaciones, pues desearle lo mejor, y que recuerde que ideologías no son ideas.

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.


----------



## el juli (29 Abr 2019)

El problema es que los políticos han creado una sociedad infantilizada y enferma.... una sociedad que quiere vivir de las paguitas....

Una sociedad tan flipante que decía uno en los comentarios de los lectores que cómo se iba a comprar un coche nuevo si en ese momento no había ayudas del plan PIVE o como quiera que se llame ahora...

Una sociedad que quiere bono social de gas, bono social de luz, subvención de guardería , subvención de coche, subvencion de ...... así hasta el infinito.

Una sociedad en que la gente se piensa que la sanidad y las pensiones "son gratis"

Van dos señoras por Ciudad Real con sendos perros y fumando..... poniéndose como fieras porque les habían puesto un "copago" de las medicinas (máximo de 6 euros al mes)..... cuando se gastan esos 6 euros al día en tabaco....

Un inmigrante contaba a otro que tenía una hermana en USA, y que se había puesto mala.... y que no se podía operar...... solución.... que se venga a España que aquí la operan gratis

Algún día todo esto explotará... es inevitable

Aquí todo el mundo lucha por apropiarse de la mayor porción que pueda de la tarta.... como si no hubiera un mañana.... sin reflexionar que esa tarta va a bordo del Titanic


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Abr 2019)

Esto es un sinvivir...


----------



## L'omertá (29 Abr 2019)

Estoy moralmente destruido. No porque no salga el resultado de Vox, eso en parte me la suda, lo estoy porque veo que nos esperan años muy duros.

¿Cómo lo veis compañeros?


----------



## bizardu (29 Abr 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Estoy moralmente destruido. No porque no salga el resultado de Vox, eso en parte me la suda, lo estoy porque veo que nos esperan años muy duros.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis compañeros?



Pues yo veo que salga quien salga vamos a estar jodidos igual, mas vale malo conocido.


----------



## Desconocido (29 Abr 2019)

Yo hace mucho tiempo que me resigné, ya que quiero ser libre pero no me dejan. Lo que creo que hay que hacer es tratar de sobrellevarlo lo mejor posible. Aprenderse pildoritas de verdad e ir soltándolas de vez en cuando para ver si van dando efecto a largo plazo. Sobre todo aplicarlas a uno mismo, porque si la gente ve que a ti te funcionan lo querrán para ellos también.
Esto se ve claro cuando NADIE en los medios habla de la que se nos viene encima en el corto plazo. Necesitamos que la cultura financiera se expanda como un conocimiento básico para la mejora de la sociedad. Sin embargo hay muchos intereses egoístas en que esto no suceda. Ahí es dónde se está librando la verdadera batalla entre el bien y el mal, entre la verdad y la ilusión.


----------



## kikepm (29 Abr 2019)

meliflua dijo:


> El día después, la reflexión que me hago es que a los españoles nos da igual que el presidente del gobierno haya copiado su tesis, nos da igual que el PSOE esté imputado en innumerables casos de corrupción por miles de millones de euros, nos da igual que haya pactado con los independentistas vascos y catalanes, nos da igual que hoy diga blanco y mañana negro con el mayor descaro, en fin, los votantes del Psoe perdonan todo a su partido con tal que no haya un gobierno de centro derecha.... podría seguir pero no merece la pena...



Y para completar la visión, nos da igual que el expresidente del gobierno y sus ministros y altos cargos del partido se repartieran sobres de dinero proveniente de comisiones a cambio de contratos públicos, nos da igual la censura en medios, nos da igual meter en la cárcel a cualquiera instaurando leyes propias de regímenes totalitarios (le llaman delitos de odio), nos da igual que nos prometan bajadas de impuestos y por contra nos suban los impuestos a cuantías JAMÁS VISTAS ANTES...

Nada más que por poner todas las caras de la moneda.


Y si, el español es gilipollas perdido, y por tanto no existe solución colectiva alguna posible, España se va a TOMAR POR CULO porque no existe ni la base filosófica, ni el nivel intelectual para la autocrítica, ni la gente, victima del régimen de propaganda más abyecto que pueda existir en una llamada democracia, considera que España deba cambiar en lo esencial..


Estas elecciones son solo el natural desenlace a todas las anteriores estupideces y barbaridades que el común de la gente ACEPTA y no precisamente resignadamente.


En realidad, si ahora estais jodidos por que haya ganado Sánchez, ni os cuento como será el futuro de vuestros hijos, con una nula democracia, con leyes ad hoc para discriminar (al pueblo) o privilegiar (a los escogidos del partido, a ciertos colectivos...), con CERO REPRESENTATIVIDAD O SEPARACIÓN DE PODERES (que ahora os han venido bien a muchos, pero que es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana).

España VA CAMINO DEL PUTO FANGO, en 25/50 años estaremos al nivel de muchos países de sudamérica, media Asia nos va a pasar y a follar sin problemas, en cuanto a los países del este europeo, ya lo están haciendo poco a poco, los bálticos, Eslovenia, Chequia. Esto no va parar.

Y si creeis que esto no tiene nada que ver con vosotros, con el esperpento de despreciar la teoría política más básica, con el apoyo de barbaridades SIEMPRE QUE PRODUZCAN RESULTADOS CON LOS QUE ESTOY DE ACUERDO, AUNQUE LOS MEDIOS SEAN TOTALITARIOS, con EL MIEDO AL CAMBIO que todo español sufre por el hecho de serlo... ... ... ... ...

VAIS A FLIPAR, pero a base de bien.

Y no te cuento el corolario, que ya vais a tener suficiente por hoy.


Y que quede bien claro, ODIO A PS y al PSOE MÁS que cualquiera de vosotros, hace no mucho tenía la ilusión de que PP y PSOE desaparecieran de la faz de la Tierra (pero esto ya da igual, los Ps, Cs y Vox de turno van a ser exactamente lo mismo que sus papás).


----------



## FranMen (29 Abr 2019)

Por lo menos el que viene no podrá subir los impuestos con la excusa de la herencia recibida... o sí?


----------



## NicoTesla (29 Abr 2019)

Perdonad el offtopic. Como sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y derrocháis unos amplios conocimientos en muchas cosas además de en el oro/plata, quería haceros esta pregunta.:

¿Creéis que Tesla se convertirá en un éxito como Amazon, Facebook, etc, o por el contrario no podrá mantener por mucho tiempo las grandes pérdidas que arrastra y se irá a la bancarrota ?

Saludos


----------



## Muttley (29 Abr 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Estoy moralmente destruido. No porque no salga el resultado de Vox, eso en parte me la suda, lo estoy porque veo que nos esperan años muy duros.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis compañeros?



Yo respeto la "separación de sistemas".
Hay tres en los que cualquier ciudadano y familia se encuentra inmerso: político, judicial y económico.
En el primero olvidarse si no ha salido la opción de uno. Es lo que hay muchas veces. No queda otra y no se cae el mundo. Y sobre todo hacerse una pregunta..."y si hubieran salido los nuestros (sean los que sean), en que cambiaría mi vida?" . Normalmente la vida de uno y de su entorno familiar no cambia dramáticamente con un partido político u otro en el poder (a no ser que sea cargo o enchufado claro).
Evidentemente pueden subir el IVA o una falta de visión estratégica puede dar con medio millón más de parados. Pero realmente no hay una seguridad en que pase sólo con "estos" y no con "los otros". Con lo que yo te recomendaría stress cero con lo que no puedas controlar.

El segundo sistema que influye es el legislativo. No queda otra que cumplir la ley lo más posible y ahí tampoco hay mucho que hacer.

En el único que sí tenemos poder de influencia es en la estrategia económica familiar.
Se trata de tener educación y valores económicos sólidos. Peras son peras y manzanas son manzanas.
Y de ahí formarse una perspectiva propia (por ejemplo, mi perspectiva es que caundo yo me jubile dentro de 30 años la pensión apenas llegará para pagar la luz y el agua todos los meses).
Si esa perspectiva no gusta, actuar AHORA para minimizar los efectos y mantener la seguridad económica de uno y de la familia. No esperar a que "unos" y "otros" arreglen nada a uno. Nunca lo han hecho.
Eso es realmente lo importante. Las decisiones que tomamos que nos afectan a nosotros y a nuestras familias. 

Partidos políticos vienen y van. Caducidad de 4 años. Y a la velocidad que va esto, seguramente cada menos tiempo. Igual que ser hincha de un equipo de fútbol. El año del pasado el Madrid eran Dioses...y ahora en el fango. Y no sirve para mucho más que para "vacilar" al vecino al respecto
La leyes van y vienen de igual manera. Se legisla no se cuantos millones de páginas al año que cambian lo legislado en el año anterior.

La unidad familiar permanece. Y eso es lo que tenemos que proteger todos. A nosotros mismos y a nuestras familias.


----------



## racional (29 Abr 2019)

Parace que el mundo se japonesiza, y la inflación no llega, ni va a llegar.

Kudlow, asesor económico de Trump, asegura que ''la baja inflación abre la puerta a una bajada de tipos de la Fed''


----------



## bondiappcc (30 Abr 2019)

No sé si este artículo ya se ha puesto por aquí.


*Los ciudadanos alemanes tienen en sus hogares tres veces más oro que el Bundesbank*
Los ciudadanos alemanes tienen en sus hogares tres veces más oro que el Bundesbank


----------



## FranMen (30 Abr 2019)

Jugando con esos datos, las reservas mundiales de oro son: 189.000 toneladas. 26 toneladas por millón de humanos, o 0,83 onzas por terrícola.
Los alemanes salen a 4,66 onzas _per capita._
Con la extracción actual, para mantener la ratio por habitante, la población debe aumentar en unos 115 millones por año, actualmente crece a unos 85 millones/año.


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2019)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Perdonad el offtopic. Como sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y derrocháis unos amplios conocimientos en muchas cosas además de en el oro/plata, quería haceros esta pregunta.:
> 
> ¿Creéis que Tesla se convertirá en un éxito como Amazon, Facebook, etc, o por el contrario no podrá mantener por mucho tiempo las grandes pérdidas que arrastra y se irá a la bancarrota ?
> 
> Saludos



Su CEO es un tipo visionario...pero ser visionario no está directamente relacionado con ser buen empresario/inversor.

La diversificación sectorial es lo que está manteniendo a tesla en el candelero. Si definitivamente en un futuro cercano las casas autónomas (eléctricamente hablando), se convierten en una realidad viable, y tesla logra un nicho relevante ahí, es posible que sus cuentas mejoren.

Hoy por hoy, y hablando solo de coches eléctricos de alta gama, no creo que Tesla logre unos retornos que justifiquen el precio actual o una subida en el futuro.

Dicho esto, admito que nunca pensé que sus acciones cotizasen a los precios que han estado...más de un 1000% de retorno desde su OPV.

Recordemos que por ejemplo como dices Google o Amazon, en su salida a bolsa, no eran tampoco una multinacional global con tentáculos en todas partes. Sin embargo han sabido diversificar su negocio e internacionalizarlo.

Si tesla empieza a abrir nichos y meterse ahí haciéndolo bien, es posible que en el futuro sus acciones prosigan con la subida.

Por ponerle un techo, pensemos que apple, capitaliza más de 20 veces el precio de tesla, y yo en su momento tampoco entendí...realmente aun no lo entiendo...como esta empresa ha logrado convencer a tanta gente, y sobre todo tantos inversores, con sus productos.



FranMen dijo:


> Jugando con esos datos, las reservas mundiales de oro son: 189.000 toneladas. 26 toneladas por millón de humanos, o 0,83 onzas por terrícola.
> Los alemanes salen a 4,66 onzas _per capita._
> Con la extracción actual, para mantener la ratio por habitante, la población debe aumentar en unos 115 millones por año, actualmente crece a unos 85 millones/año.



En España fijo que sale a 0.83Oz por habitante... sobre todo en estos tiempos que corren, dónde se ha sustituido la tradicional joyería de oro como regalo católico (boda, bautizo, comunión...) , por quincalla de acero o cosas similares.

Todo el oro de nuestros abuelos, supongo que habrá terminado en los compro oro en la última década, y posiblemente los retornos obtenidos habrán ido a parar al ZARA y al Corte Inglés ... el oro para fundir directo para Suiza, y de ahí al mejor postor.

En cuanto a las bondades de la democracia, y su asociación con el tipo de gobierno más justo:

Imaginemos un país/isla:

- con un solo habitante, la democracia radica en su decisión.

-Con dos habitantes la democracia se dirime entre las propuestas de ambos, aparece el desacuerdo y no es posible deshacer el empate.

-Con tres ciudadanos la cosa se complica, ya que depende ya de su edad, sexo, posición...pero dramáticamente, si dos se ponen de acuerdo, pueden hacer que el uno trabaje para ellos con la ley en mano.

-Con N individuos... si por ejemplo en el conjunto de N individuos 10% son de color, 20% son musulmanes, 20% son jóvenes, y 60% son ancianos, ¿que agrupación política ganará las elecciones?

a) Partido de la gente de color

b) Partido Musulmán

c) Partido Juvenil

d) Partido de la tercera edad

Evidentemente cada partido promocionará privilegios a su sector, como por ejemplo subvenciones y ayudas y créditos a fondo perdido a sus simpatizantes.

La democracia es el gobierno de las mayorías, y estas, no tienen por que coincidir con la lógica, con la moralidad, o con el bien común... Bien analizado es un tipo de gobierno egoísta que suele anteponer las preferencias de muchos sobre las de unos pocos independientemente de cuales sean las consecuencias.

Imaginad que en el mundo convivieran dos razas de homínidos, los sapiens y los neandertales, y que la primera raza supusiera el 95% de la población y la segunda, el resto... a largo plazo ¿qué futuro le esperaría a esa raza, si sus necesidades difiriesen de la de la raza mayoritaria?

Imaginemos ahora un éxodo europeo hacia tierras de norte américa, dónde llevaba milenios establecida una raza de aborígenes (llamémosles por ejemplo indios), el éxodo termina superando en población a los habitantes pioneros por 10 a 1, y ahora hacemos un sufragio democrático para saber a quién pertenece Norteamérica ¿a los pioneros, o a los colonos?... podemos imaginar algo similar en Australia por ejemplo...pero claro...todo esto son solo imaginaciones, y como la democracia es el mejor sistema de gobierno, nunca podrá ir contra la moralidad o la lógica.

Buen día


----------



## Leunam (30 Abr 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> No sé si este artículo ya se ha puesto por aquí.
> 
> *Los ciudadanos alemanes tienen en sus hogares tres veces más oro que el Bundesbank*
> Los ciudadanos alemanes tienen en sus hogares tres veces más oro que el Bundesbank




Si os preguntaran a vosotros ¿diríais que tenéis oro bajo el colchón?
Yo si tuviera... no. ¿Significa eso que la estadística es mayor aún?


----------



## Pintxen (30 Abr 2019)

Eso mismo me pregunto yo, leunam.
Como han realizado la encuesta? Por telefono? Parando a la gente por la calle? Puerta a puerta?
De verdad la gente está dispuesta a confesar que tiene oro guardado? 
Para que salga esa media habrá habido muchos que no tengan oro, por lo tanto alguno habrá dicho "si, yo tengo 50 onzas de oro en el cajón de los calcetines". 
Aunque a decir verdad no es nada del otro mundo ver a alquien con su smartphone de 1.000 € o su bici de 6.000 por la calle.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: La estadística del artículo enlazado por el conforero bondiappcc NO hay por donde cogerla. Desde luego, es IMPOSIBLE lo que ahí se afirma. Básicamente por dos razones:

1ª.- La ciudadanía del mundo normalmente posee Oro en forma de joyas... Bien, con datos del 2016, los principales países que tenían Oro en ese "formato" eran China, India, Estados Unidos, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Turquía, Arabia Saudita, Indonesia, Rusia y Egipto. Como podéis comprobar, esto avala mi repetida afirmación de que el Oro conforma buena parte del "dinero" que poseen los ciudadanos de los países emergentes.

2ª.- La única forma de calcular el ratio de Oro per capitá es dividir el que se posee en el Banco Central por la ciudadanía total del país. Y de acuerdo a esto, y también con datos del 2016, los principales países eran Suiza (136,5 grs.), Líbano (69,3 grs.), Antillas Holandesas (57,0 grs.) y seguía la Eurozona con 33,4 grs.

Además, casi NADIE diría si tiene más o menos Oro en una encuesta... ¿Por qué y para qué?

En fin, esa información es más propia del amarillismo de los massmierda...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Abr 2019)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Perdonad el offtopic. Como sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y derrocháis unos amplios conocimientos en muchas cosas además de en el oro/plata, quería haceros esta pregunta.:
> 
> ¿Creéis que Tesla se convertirá en un éxito como Amazon, Facebook, etc, o por el contrario no podrá mantener por mucho tiempo las grandes pérdidas que arrastra y se irá a la bancarrota ?
> 
> Saludos



Tesla no sé pero, para mí, el coche eléctrico no es más que el intento patético del sistema por inventarse la enésima burbuja, que lance la pelota un poco más lejos hasta que le toque a otro el ir a recogerla. 

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bizardu (30 Abr 2019)

Como reaccionará el oro con lo que pasa en Venezuela? Y dependiendo de quien gane?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2019)

Hola, bizardu: NO afectará para NADA al Oro. Eso SÍ, mientras se trate de un "problema" interno, es decir mientras que NO intervengan fuerzas militares extranjeras. De todas formas, TAMPOCO va a hacer falta, al menos en "teoría"... En realidad, Venezuela pesa bien poco en el panorama internacional y es más la "fijación" del Imperio en ese país que otra cosa, porque vamos a ver, no será por países con dictaduras mucho peores... perooooo claro NO tienen los recursos naturales que posee Venezuela. Ese es el "meollo" de la cuestión y NO otra/s.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (1 May 2019)

4* productor mundial y 1* por reservas han dicho hoy en los medios de desinformación.
Lo normal es que no pase nada pero las cosas no pasan hasta que pasan. Rusia está metida en el ajo y USA quiere meterse (más que con palabritas) En Siria ocurre igual y hasta el momento ‘no ha pasado nada ‘ Imagino que en Venezuela ocurrirá igual pero con tantas fricciones algún día alguien puede calentarse de más.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2019)

Hola, FranMen: NO es exactamente así, ni muchísimo menos... En el 2017 los mayores productores de Oro eran los siguientes países y por este orden: China, Australia, Rusia, EE.UU., Canadá, Perú, Sudáfrica, México, Uzbekistán e Indonesia.

Respecto a las reservas "probadas" de Venezuela es una simple "teoría" y desde luego NO hay NADA que la respalde... vamos, que NO está "probado" NADA al respecto. Sin embargo, es bastante posible que Venezuela tenga bastante Oro por extraer. Os dejo un interesante artículo sobre ello...

Venezuela podría tener la reserva de oro más grande del planeta

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 May 2019)

Caeria un meteorito como el de Tunguska en la Siberia rusa en 1908, y el oro seguiria igual...


----------



## FranMen (1 May 2019)

Perdón Fernando, me refería a petróleo


----------



## antorob (1 May 2019)

Problemas en Mexico.

MORE TROUBLE IN MEXICO: Second Largest Silver Mine Suspended Operations – SRSrocco Report

No creo que el gobierno de AMLO reabra la mina pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (1 May 2019)

Después de leer el artículo no parece que a nadie le interese reabrirla, por lo menos a las cotizaciones actuales.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2019)

Interesante aportación la de antorob y, desde luego, el tema ya se está notando en la cotización de Newmont Goldcorp Corp. Ciertamente, "llueve sobre mojado" porque esa mina lleva la Ostia de denuncias por las numerosas irregularidades de todo tipo que ha estado cometiendo y con total impunidad. Es más, ha contado con la ayuda del Poder mexicano cuando le ha hecho falta.

Sin embargo, con el nuevo Gobierno de AMLO lo va a tener bastante complicado para reanudar las actividades en la mina. Supongo que al final lo hará, ya que Peñasquito pesa mucho en la cuenta de resultados de Newmont Goldcorp Corp., pero también las posibles "soluciones" van a incrementar -y en mucho- los costos en la extracción minera.

Lo que es indudable es que la minería dedicada a los MPs va a tener que hacer varios "pensamientos", porque con los actuales precios de los MPs, el aumento de los costos y la Deuda acumulada, NO salen los "números" en la mayor parte de las compañías que se dedican a esta actividad.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un par de enlaces mexicanos sobre la situación en Peñasquito...

Minera Peñasquito deja de pagar a sus empleados y proveedores por bloqueo

- Video: Lo que realmente pasa en la Minera Peñasquito

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2019)

Y el Oro ahora mismo en torno a los $1275,05... Bien, cabría la posibilidad de un último tirón a la baja, hacia la zona comprendida entre los $1258,70 y los $1247,50. Es una posibilidad a tener en cuenta y NO creo en estos momentos se perforarán esos niveles.

Y la Plata moviéndose también en la zona pronosticada y ahora en los $14,688... Tiene margen de caída hasta los $14,337 y si se pierden pues cabe esperar precios bastante más bajos. Este MP sigue siendo de los más deprimidos y sin causas realmente de "peso", fuera de las que solemos comentar por aquí. Obviamente, me estoy refiriendo a su descarada manipulación...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Está claro... Sin embargo, conozco muy bien el sector minero de los MPs y, especialmente, el mexicano, de manera que podría hacerte un libro con buena parte de los DELITOS, aparte de las "irregularidades", cometidas por las mineras extractoras que operan en aquel país.

Te voy a decir algo que va a "Misa": mientras los tres hombres más ricos de México (Slim, Larrea y Bailleres) han construido buena parte de su fortuna a través de los beneficios que les ha generado la industria minera, la situación de los trabajadores es diametralmente opuesta, al depender de empleos sumamente peligrosos y mal pagados...

Por otro lado, y de acuerdo a la Red Mexicana de Afectados de la Minería existen más de 15.000 conflictos sociales ligados a la industria minera en todo México. Vamos que lo de Peñasquito es un simple "grano" en el c... Ya puestos, alguien se acuerda o sabe algo sobre lo que sucedió con la mina de San Martín... Ahí lo dejo...

México también es el país de Latinoamérica con el mayor número de conflictos por la minería registrados por el Observatorio de Conflictos Mineros de América Latina, seguido por Chile y Perú.

Y de 2010 a 2017 se registraron 44 asesinatos de defensores del medio ambiente en México, de acuerdo con informes de Global Witness. En ellos, un buen número de asesinatos y agresiones son en realidad ataques contra opositores a proyectos mineros.

En fin, paraisofiscal, México es también muy diferente de España y... afortunadamente para nosotros. Que tampoco vivimos tan mal por estas latitudes en comparación a lo que se vive en otras muchas.

Saludos.


----------



## NicoTesla (2 May 2019)

Gracias por tus comentarios paketazo.

Que el coche eléctrico es el futuro a medio plazo (y cada vez más corto) es algo tan claro que no admite duda. El tema concreto que me preocupa con el caso Tesla, es si resistirá la competencia de las marcas Alemanas en cuento estas se pongan en serio, y está claro que saben hacer coches de gama media y alta, y por otro lado la competencia china en gama baja.

Porque claro, los coches no son como las Redes Sociales o Los Buscadores, que UNO acaba monopolizando todo el sector, aquí es otra cosa, y Tesla quizá se encuentre competencia muy fuerte en menos de 1 año. De hecho ya está perdiendo ventas en Noruega a favor de Audi y Jaguar.

Sobre los nuevos nichos que comentas, no acabo de ver otra cosa que no sea el coche en el caso Tesla.

Saludos






paketazo dijo:


> Su CEO es un tipo visionario...pero ser visionario no está directamente relacionado con ser buen empresario/inversor.
> 
> La diversificación sectorial es lo que está manteniendo a tesla en el candelero. Si definitivamente en un futuro cercano las casas autónomas (eléctricamente hablando), se convierten en una realidad viable, y tesla logra un nicho relevante ahí, es posible que sus cuentas mejoren.
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (2 May 2019)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Gracias por tus comentarios paketazo.
> 
> Que el coche eléctrico es el futuro a medio plazo (y cada vez más corto) es algo tan claro que no admite duda. El tema concreto que me preocupa con el caso Tesla, es si resistirá la competencia de las marcas Alemanas en cuento estas se pongan en serio, y está claro que saben hacer coches de gama media y alta, y por otro lado la competencia china en gama baja.
> 
> ...



Yo un coche eléctrico de alta gama no me lo voy a comprar en esta vida con una seguridad ahora mismo del 98%, pero tesla no piensa en mi cuando fabrica sus modelos. Sin embargo, si me he planteado poner un sistema autónomo eléctrico en el hogar, de hecho, me he sentado y calculado casi todos los pros y contras y el ahorro económico a 15 años vista, y he concluido que con mi consumo, a día de hoy en 8 años a precios eléctricos actuales amortizaría la inversión...pero ojo...si sube la electricidad más, esa amortización se reduce en la misma proporción.

Dices que no ves a tesla en otros sectores, y yo lo veo de un modo opuesto...tesla ofrece calidad al máximo nivel, y si sus baterías son las mejores, nadie dudará en adquirirlas para estos menesteres que te menciono.

Tesla Powerwall

En cuanto a tu seguridad de que el coche eléctrico es el futuro...tengo que claudicar y darte parte de razón...no por que sea más competitivo, si no por que las legislaciones mundiales así lo desean...en cuanto graven los actuales rodajes un 3X, 5X y hasta un 10X sobre coches diésel, no nos quedará más remedio que claudicar.

Las acciones de tesla ahora mismo son un icono tipo apple, amazon, o google en plan innovador, y eso es un plus, pero los inversores no aguantarán eternamente malos resultados, así que le quedan dos opciones.

Aumentar ventas de coches (complicado como dices por la competencia feroz que viene)

Diversificando mercados... recuerda que si logra ofrecer las mejores baterías del mundo a un precio contenido, puede mejorar sus resultados.

Yo no llevo ni una acción, no es un mercado que me atraiga, pero siempre las miro de reojo para "aprender"...también miro NIO, simplemente por eso, comparar y aprender.


----------



## FranMen (2 May 2019)

Incluye en tus cálculos esto:
Impuestos: - AUTOCONSUMO: La Directiva (UE) 2018/2001 contempla la posibilidad de implementar impuestos a partir del 2026

Si ya cambiaron la legislación con las subvenciones a las energías ecológicas, por qué no hacerlo con la auto producción?


----------



## Jake el perro (2 May 2019)

El oro sigue estancado, ¿ momento de comprar quizás ?


----------



## NicoTesla (2 May 2019)

Puff, si en coches la competencia Alemana inminente es clara, en baterías será brutal a nivel China. Los márgenes en baterías se volverán muy pequeños en cuanto el mercado alcance madurez. Y para el hogar el hecho de hacerla ligeramente más compacta no es un gran plus, porque no hay tanto problema de peso y espacio.

Por volver al tema de la minería, ¿cómo veis las mineras de Litio? 



paketazo dijo:


> Aumentar ventas de coches (complicado como dices por la competencia feroz que viene)
> 
> Diversificando mercados... recuerda que si logra ofrecer las mejores baterías del mundo a un precio contenido, puede mejorar sus resultados.
> 
> Yo no llevo ni una acción, no es un mercado que me atraiga, pero siempre las miro de reojo para "aprender"...también miro NIO, simplemente por eso, comparar y aprender.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo un coche eléctrico de alta gama no me lo voy a comprar en esta vida con una seguridad ahora mismo del 98%, pero tesla no piensa en mi cuando fabrica sus modelos. Sin embargo, si me he planteado poner un sistema autónomo eléctrico en el hogar, de hecho, me he sentado y calculado casi todos los pros y contras y el ahorro económico a 15 años vista, y he concluido que con mi consumo, a día de hoy en 8 años a precios eléctricos actuales amortizaría la inversión...pero ojo...si sube la electricidad más, esa amortización se reduce en la misma proporción.
> 
> Dices que no ves a tesla en otros sectores, y yo lo veo de un modo opuesto...tesla ofrece calidad al máximo nivel, y si sus baterías son las mejores, nadie dudará en adquirirlas para estos menesteres que te menciono.
> 
> ...



La legislación puede querer lo que quiera, que la física no la puede legislar...

Gracias a dios. 

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Jake el perro: A estos precios, tanto el Oro como la Plata, "invitan" a comprar. Eso SÍ, con dinero del que se pueda prescindir a muy largo plazo...

Y dejo esto...

Dalio: "Like It Or Not" Central Banking Is On Its Way Out; MMT Will "Inevitably" Replace It

Yo tengo serias dudas al respecto, pero que Ray Dalio opine lo contrario es para tenerlo en cuenta...

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (4 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dalio: "Like It Or Not" Central Banking Is On Its Way Out; MMT Will "Inevitably" Replace It



¡Claro! ¡Cómo no se nos había ocurrido antes! Venga Sánchez, a montar más chiringitos para contratar a todo el mundo y acabar con el paro de una vez por todas. ¡Volvemos a la Champions League!


----------



## kikepm (4 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Jake el perro: A estos precios, tanto el Oro como la Plata, "invitan" a comprar. Eso SÍ, con dinero del que se pueda prescindir a muy largo plazo...
> 
> ...



Pues deberías despejarlas. Si las políticas monetarias keynesianas de flexibiliación cuantitativa y tipos nulos no han funcionado, lo cual es EVIDENTE, ¿por que iban a funcionar políticas monetarias aún más flexibles?

Estamos hablando de que el estado MONETICE TODA LA DEUDA QUE SEA NECESARIA.

¿Alguien en su sano juicio duda de que los políticos no van a contenerse en absoluto? ¿Que imprimirán para satisfacer todas las locuras mesiánicas que les pasen por su cabeza? ¿Que pagarán favores por medio de dinero nuevo que NO IRÁ A PARAR A LAS FAMILIAS?


Vamos, a mi me va bien, creo que cada vez tengo menos inversiones en euros, y así va a continuar. Cuando todo pete, habrá quien se hunda por confiar en el sistema, y los que saldrán beneficiados por desconfiar sanamente de él.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2019)

Hola, kikepm: Como decía tengo serias dudas de que la MMT se vaya a implementar así como así... NO es tan "fácil" y mucho menos en un mundo "globalizado" donde se están formando dos "bloques" que están abocados a "colisionar"...

Y, además, tienen muchas más "herramientas" para aplicar... Cualquiera que haya estudiado un poco en profundidad la Historia de Roma sabe que éstas ya se inventaron por aquellos tiempos...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (4 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Como decía tengo serias dudas de que la MMT se vaya a implementar así como así... NO es tan "fácil" y mucho menos en un mundo "globalizado" donde se están formando dos "bloques" que están abocados a "colisionar"...
> 
> Y, además, tienen muchas más "herramientas" para aplicar... Cualquiera que haya estudiado un poco en profundidad la Historia de Roma sabe que éstas ya se inventaron por aquellos tiempos...
> 
> Saludos.



... y que el resultado no fue el deseado.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2019)

Hola, kikepm: Perooooo duraron Siglos y Siglos... algo que NO sucederá en estos tiempos. Se mire como se mire, los romanos contaron con gente muy capacitada para llevar el Imperio, sino NO se entiende cómo pudieron "aguantar" tanto tiempo.

Además, en los tiempos modernos, tampoco podemos decir que se hayan aplicado políticas monetarias "adecuadas"... En la "teoría" o plasmado en el "papel" ha sido fácil, pero llevarlo a la práctica ha sido IMPOSIBLE como bien sabes.

Y dejo un artículo que enlaza con parte de lo comentado en mi anterior post...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...e-en-el-proyecto-chino-del-cinturon-y-la-ruta

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo. El único "pero" es que las webs "metaleras" suelen adolecer de bastante incultura histórica... En este caso, NO hay por donde coger que el Denario se devaluó totalmente en 100 años... Ese proceso llevó muchos Siglos. Lo que SÍ es cierto es la fuerte devaluación que suele llevar asociada el dinero fiduciario.

- THE GOLD MAGINOT LINE WILL SOON BREAK

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (5 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Alucinante e increíble que se negocie a diario 850 veces la cantidad de oro que se extrae a nivel mundial cada día.
> 
> Y que el mercado de oro duplica el volumen del SP500 y ya veis qué precio tiene. Luego que no hay manipulación.
> 
> ...



Estando en mi línea sigo pensando que todo viene a raíz de que los depósitos de oro de los B centrales (americano y europeos) no son realmente los declarados, igual si onzas mas apuntes contables, pero no en onzas solo. Es mas me atrevería decir que pasa al contrario con los B centrales de la zona ruso-asiática, que un día van a dar un manotazo encima la mesa, algo que algunos países ya están preparándose intentando repatriar su oro, como veis he dicho intentando por que les cuesta dios y ayuda poder recibir lo que es de ellos y solo lo tienen en deposito otros , mi preguntas es por que si lo tienen deposito y todo todo controlado no de devuelve a su petición de cancelar el deposito? imaginaros esa pregunta si fuerais a retirar el deposito en € de vuestro banco y te respondieran vengase dentro de 5 años o se lo devolveremos de 1000 € en 1000 € al año, y solo te dieran un papel que pone usted tiene.... euros,que pensaríais aunque esa entidad bancaria fuera la mas respetable , solvente, mejores rating, (poner todos los adjetivos que penséis) etc que los medios de comunicación nos informan (compinchados con ellos) en base a los informes que ellos mismos hacen.
Como dijo paraisofiscal da miedo la estupidez humana.

Lo de la luz, agua gas y demás e IVA para otro día. Solo decir que por el agua yo pago al gobierno central, a la autonomía y al ayuntamiento y además agua mala


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paraisofiscal: ¿Miedo a la estupidez humana? Jajaja... Me has recordado a Voltaire: "La idiotez es una enfermedad extraordinaria, no es el enfermo el que sufre por ella, sino los demás". NO me negarás que algo sabemos de esto los que "pensamos" un poco más que los demás...

Es INNEGABLE que existe manipulación en el Oro, y ya no digamos en la Plata, pero siguen habiendo "bienpensantes" que niegan lo que resulta más que EVIDENTE. De todas formas, por mí que sigan así unos cuantos años más... NO tengo ninguna "prisa".

Y hay otro hecho concluyente y que muchos NO perciben dada su "ignorancia": El Oro NO se mide por valores monetarios, sino que es el Oro el que mide los valores monetarios... SÍ, ya sé que a algunos "drogatas" de los mercados les cuesta admitirlo, pero harían bien en repasar lo que nos dice la Historia al respecto.

En relación a la noticia que enlazas sobre Portugal, pues si te fijas bien el precio de la electricidad NO es el mismo para todo el mundo. De hecho, yo allí pagaría más que aquí en cuanto al IVA se refiere. También te añadiré, paraisofiscal, que la situación económica en Portugal es mucho peor que la que se vive en España y la cobertura social es muchísimo menor. Algo sé sobre ese país y al que en unos meses volveré. Me encanta.

Otra cosa muy distinta es el CHANCHULLO que las Eléctricas tienen en España y que SIEMPRE han estado apoyadas por el Poder político y me es indiferente el "color". TODOS los que han gobernado se han plegado a sus putos privilegios... Y eso es extensible a las empresas del Ibex-35 y que en nuestro país NO crean empleo, más bien al contrario... ¿A qué viene entonces ese "enamoramiento" de los partidos políticos con esta Cofradía de Sinvergüenzas? Ya, debe ser por el clásico "intercambio de cromos" al que son tan aficionados en la Piel de Toro.

# angel220: Es posible que vivamos en la misma Comunidad y que se caracteriza por tener el Agua más cara del país... Y encima tenemos que ir al super a comprar una que tenga un mejor "sabor". Demencial lo que vivimos por aquí en este tema y otros. Mientras, otros pensando en chorradas irrealizables en vez de solucionar AQUÍ Y AHORA este y otros problemas de la Ciudadanía.

Volviendo al Oro, NO, no creo que el otro "bando" tenga más Oro que el que existe en Occidente, al menos en cuanto al que poseen los Bancos Centrales, aún admitiendo que muchos de ellos vayan de "farol"... Por lo tanto, NO esperes ningún "puñetazo" en la mesa por parte de los que sugieres. Antes deberían esperar a un derrumbe del USD, ¿perooooo el Yuan, Rublo, etc. son monedas "confiables" para reemplazarle? Diría que NO... ahí parece que hay más basura que en el USD. Por lo tanto...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (6 May 2019)

perooooo el Yuan, Rublo, etc. son monedas "confiables" para reemplazarle? Diría que NO... ahí parece que hay más basura que en el USD. “
Ahí está la clave de las grandes compras de oro por estos países.


----------



## angel220 (6 May 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> perooooo el Yuan, Rublo, etc. son monedas "confiables" para reemplazarle? Diría que NO... ahí parece que hay más basura que en el USD. “
> Ahí está la clave de las grandes compras de oro por estos países.



Por hay va la idea de mi anterior post. Una divisa/moneda o forma de intercambio con respaldo en oro y con China-Rusia como los dos importantes valedores, sin contar los que no sabemos que se sumarian. Darian forma al motivo de la compra masiva de oro físico, no es lo mismo esa moneda nueva con respaldo en oro que un dólar respaldado en deuda, a demás Rusia y china no son los países de hace 40 años económicamente/socialmente pero si lo son para pasarse a USA por el forro. Como no ha subido el oro físico después de las compras y subida de costes que se han producidos estos años (primero por que a nadie le interesaba que subiera), cuando un bien tan importante tiene demanda y el precio no sube es claro indicio de acumulación, Sigo pensando que en un futuro mas próximo que lejano se volverá a implantar el patrón oro. Que pasaría si el oro subiera solo, solo un razonable 25%, esos yuanes o rublos valdrían lo mismo que ahora (también subiría el dólar)?, la contrapartida viene por la Deuda y hay es donde veo la guerra que se va ha producir via deudas y refuerzo de monedas, la deuda ya esta ahora a saber como se refuerza la moneda y cuando salta la chispa, que no creo antes de las elecciones 2020 usa después será un punto y seguido o punto y final. Démonos cuenta como cambia de rápido el mundo con un solo incidente/día , pensar como ha cambiado el mundo recientemente después desde el 2011, solo en un acto solo un día, (cualquier excusa seria valida y creo que viene por el lado de deuda). Y creo que a Europa (como escuderos de los usa) nos ha pillado a pies cambiado y no tanto como a usa (pero también). Lo que llamaba manotazo en el anterior post es la "excusa". Llamarme conspiratonico o iluso, pero la espiral de deuda sobre todo occidental explotara de una manera u otra y mi punto de vista es este por donde va a explotar. Un saludo


----------



## bizardu (6 May 2019)

Tal y como esta el mundo de echo polvo, el oro manipulado y las monedas FIAT cargadas de deuda y mierda que queda? El bitcoin y las criptodivisas como se esta viendo ahora las subidas del bitcoin, es el oro 2.0. En mi opinion el oro subirá gracias a los romanticos pero las criptos subiran mas gracias a los modernos. Que opinais?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2019)

Hola, FranMen: NO te engañes... La "llegada" al Oro por parte de China y Rusia es relativamente reciente en el tiempo, puesto que ambos países tenían como principal moneda de reserva al USD y que, en el caso de China, todavía hoy pesa MUCHÍSIMO.

Dentro de mis particulares "teorías", en este caso concreto pienso que se debe a una medida de protección sobre "algo" que podría suceder y que es desconocido por la mayor parte de la población. Aquí el "abanico" de posibilidades es bastante amplio.

En cualquier caso, FranMen, te recuerdo que China y casi todos los países emergentes tienen una moneda mucho más "sucia" que el USD y que necesitan de una cantidad casi "imposible" de Oro para equilibrar la BASURA que tienen dentro de sus respectivas casas.

Mira, FranMen, ya llevo unos cuantos años en esto de los mercados y de los MPs, de manera que el "Cuento chino" de romper la "baraja" ya me suena como algo muy RANCIO...

Y ya ves quién sigue mandando en los mercados: el USD... Sólo hace falta echar una mirada a lo que están haciendo las Bolsas y esta madrugada los índices chinos se han DESPEÑADO... ¡Qué raro! ¿No? A mí me ha ido de coña porque he cerrado unos "cortitos" en el S&P 500 y que me han reportado un interesante rendimiento en pocos días.

Por cierto, "el pelo de panocha" sigue liándola... Y menuda manipulación que se hizo en el mercado estadounidense en los últimos compases de la sesión. Se daba por hecho un acuerdo que pondría fin a la Guerra Comercial de EE.UU. y China... y ya véis como "algunos" HdP eran conocedores de todo lo contrario. Jajaja... encima con alevosía y nocturnidad.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2019)

Hola, bizardu: Es sabido en este hilo que yo NO creo en las Criptomonedas y NO creo que ponga un Euro ahí. Eso debí hacerlo cuando se me ofreció una auténtica oportunidad en el tiempo, pero NO lo hice por los mismos motivos que ahora sigo teniendo y que giran en torno a la DESCONFIANZA... En esto soy muy "cabezón": si NO creo, NO creo...

Dicho esto, por el hilo hay conforeros de cierto nivel, como son paketazo, kikepm y otros, que si están en las Criptos y será por "algo"... que más o menos sería el equivalente al mismo criterio que tenemos la mayor parte de los "metaleros". Por lo tanto, también se está "diversificando" por ahí y eso es totalmente lícito. Cada uno hace con su dinero lo que estima más conveniente.

En lo personal, pienso que BitCoin acabará quedándose y alguna que otra de esas monedas "etéreas"...

Yo ya soy algo mayor y tengo una mentalidad muy tradicional en relación a lo que tiene VALOR y eso explica mis preferencias por los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2019)

Hola, angel220: Deberías actualizarte un poco sobre la REALIDAD china, especialmente en cuanto se refiere a la impresión masiva de Yuanes respaldados por AIRE... Algún día entraré con datos sobre esa REALIDAD que NO se cuenta por Occidente, a no ser en medios económicos muy especializados.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (6 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: NO te engañes... La "llegada" al Oro por parte de China y Rusia es relativamente reciente en el tiempo, puesto que ambos países tenían como principal moneda de reserva al USD y que, en el caso de China, todavía hoy pesa MUCHÍSIMO.
> 
> Dentro de mis particulares "teorías", en este caso concreto pienso que se debe a una medida de protección sobre "algo" que podría suceder y que es desconocido por la mayor parte de la población. Aquí el "abanico" de posibilidades es bastante amplio.
> 
> ...



Ferbnandojcg creo que la visión de tiempo de franmen , como la mía es un periodo de corto/medio plazo (mi plazo unos 3 o 4 años). Por lo que las bajadas de oro o subidas de bolsa actuales no son indicativos significativos. Se podría decir oh que pasa futuros usa bajando un 1,8 y el oro solo sube un 0,17, tampoco es significativo (ojo o si acumulacion). Para mi a partir de enero-mayo 2021, ya será momento de míralo mas atentamente y de manera significativa. Por ahora todo funciona y a la rueda no le falta ningún radio aun, cuando (sea cuando sea) veamos cuanto dura. Y lo del cuento chino y romper la baraja, tanto fue el cántaro a la fuente que al final se rompió. Lo bueno de estos temas que hay puntos de vista tan distintos que se puede sacar conclusiones de todos ellos, la lastima que no tengamos información real para limar o afianzar significativamente las teorías particulares . Lo que veo son aires impuros que pueden o deberían cambiar el sustento del panorama económico actual. Cuando, como y por que eso ya es de nota y yo suspendí la EGB


----------



## T-34 (6 May 2019)

Hola, con respecto a comprar Oro, ya se que recomendais sitios como Degusa, Dracmametales o El andorrano.(Si sabeis de algun sitio mejor os lo agradeceria)

Pero para comprar plata sin IVA, recuerdo haber leido que en otro pais lo venden sin IVA, no se si compensa el comprarlo fuera.

Ademas de que me recomendais hacer para que el gobierno no se entere de que he comprado MP's?


----------



## T-34 (6 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hombre por favor, no te quieres molestar ni en leer el hilo para aprender, solo que te lo den masticado.
> 
> Si no quieres pagar iva ni que se entere la montero no compres en tienda, compra a particulares.
> 
> Ya ves que difícil...



Por lo que se de la plata se puede comprar en alemania a un 7%, segun entiendo hay que ir alli a comprarla en persona. En mano es imposible porque vivo en un lugar pequeño y no hay gente que haga estas cosas de vender/comprar MP's.

Y sobre lo del gobierno, lo pregunto porque no me quedo claro. Sin acritud, pareces un poco amargado.


----------



## FranMen (6 May 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> perooooo el Yuan, Rublo, etc. son monedas "confiables" para reemplazarle? Diría que NO... ahí parece que hay más basura que en el USD. “
> Ahí está la clave de las grandes compras de oro por estos países.



Veo que una sola frase sólo habéis visto una parte del problema. Lo primero y principal es acumular oro como mecanismo de defensa, para que te devalúen tanto la moneda como ha pasado en Turquía y otros. 
Segundo para tener una reserva en caso de que finalmente tu moneda caiga.
Tercero, para que USA no te mangonee tanto haciendo con su moneda lo que quiera.
Cuarto, ya de camino, un poco de guerra económica, intentando jorobar (sólo un poco) a USA y su dólar.
Quinto y menos importante pero guardado en la recámara, por si se vuelve al patrón oro o una bolsa de monedas respaldadas por el.


----------



## T-34 (6 May 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Veo que una sola frase sólo habéis visto una parte del problema. Lo primero y principal es acumular oro como mecanismo de defensa, para que te devalúen tanto la moneda como ha pasado en Turquía y otros.
> *Segundo para tener una reserva en caso de que finalmente tu moneda caiga.*
> Tercero, para que USA no te mangonee tanto haciendo con su moneda lo que quiera.
> Cuarto, ya de camino, un poco de guerra económica, intentando jorobar (sólo un poco) a USA y su dólar.
> Quinto y menos importante pero guardado en la recámara, por si se vuelve al patrón oro o una bolsa de monedas respaldadas por el.



pero si tienes reservas de oro realmente, tu moneda no deberia caer, seria ilogico, ya que esta respaldada no?

Otra cosa seria que Venezuela saque el Petro por ejemplo diciendo que lo respalda en sus recursos, claro, cualquiera se lo cree.


----------



## T-34 (6 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Se entiende que una divisa está respaldada por oro cuando se establece una equivalencia entre cierta cantidad de oro por unidad monetaria. El hecho de que un pais mantenga ciertas reservas de oro no significa que su moneda esté respaldada por este, salvo que de un día para otro se establezca así, lo que sería arriesgar mucho, pues iría en tendencia totalmente contraria al juego de los gringos y resto del mundo.
> 
> Lo que está de moda es la divisa fiduciaria y comer deuda, a ver quién es el valiente que dice "aquí está mi oro" cuando los demás son ladrones y terroristas avariciosos.
> 
> No entiendo mucho de economía, pero creo que a día de hoy no queda un solo país en el mundo que respalde su moneda con oro.



Bueno, segun he leido por aqui, con el plan de Basilea III, se cambiaria de rumbo y vuelta al patron oro, yo lo veo una fantasia, creo que no pasara, pero a saber...

Por eso mi interes ahora por el oro y plata, nunca he invertido(solo en criptos en 2017), solo he leido sobre ello algunas temporadas. Me parece que es un mundo muy manipulado.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2019)

Hola, T-34: NO, Basilea III no abre las puertas a ningún Patrón Oro. Lo que SÍ obliga es que parte de los activos estén en Oro FÍSICO y se entiende la medida si consideramos que vivimos en un mundo gobernado por monedas devaluadas, empezando por la "reina" de las mismas. Por consiguiente, si todo este tinglado "peta", SIEMPRE quedará algo que ha tenido VALOR a lo largo de los tiempos.

Y si me permite la observación, le veo un poco "verde" en este tema de los MPs, por lo que me permito recomendarle que primero los estudie antes de meterse en ellos. Más que nada para que luego NO se arrepienta de una toma de decisión rápida y que no cumpla posteriormente sus expectativas. Como bien le ha indicado el conforero paraisofiscal, en este hilo encontrará mucha información sobre este tema y se trata de profundizar en el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (6 May 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> pero si tienes reservas de oro realmente, tu moneda no deberia caer, seria ilogico, ya que esta respaldada no?
> 
> Otra cosa seria que Venezuela saque el Petro por ejemplo diciendo que lo respalda en sus recursos, claro, cualquiera se lo cree.



Hombre, si tu banco Central tiene 3 lingotes de 100 gr. y 5 onzas poco respaldo supone para tu moneda


----------



## quaver (6 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No entiendo mucho de economía, pero creo que a día de hoy no queda un solo país en el mundo que respalde su moneda con oro.



Recuerdo haber leído que el último país que dejó de respaldar su moneda en oro fue Suiza, en 1999.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# quaver: La fecha debe ser anterior a la que cita. Lo digo porque en 1992, Suiza se incorporó al FMI y con ello se vio obligada a vender gran parte de sus reservas oficiales de Oro. ¡Ojo! a esto: según se establece en el Convenio Constitutivo del FMI, está prohibida la adhesión a la institución de una moneda respaldada por Oro...

En fin, con este dato y que muchos parecen ignorar, está más que claro que se cerró la puerta al Patrón Oro... Y para algunos que siguen negando la mayor, recordarles que China se "arrastró" lo indecible para que el Yuan entrará en la "cesta" del FMI... así que lo del "puñetazo" en la mesa por parte de ese país me parece una solemne "fantasía" y dicho con todo el respeto para quienes opinan lo contrario.

Por cierto, es curioso observar la vinculación histórica que existe entre Suiza/CHF y el Oro... Será por eso que la moneda que menos se ha devaluado en el tiempo haya sido la helvetica.

Saludos.


----------



## quaver (7 May 2019)

#Fernando:

Intrigado por esa regla del FMI, he rebuscado información.
En conclusion: se aprobó en 1999 con efecto a primeros del 2000.

https://www.snb.ch/en/mmr/speeches/id/ref_19990614_jpr/source/ref_19990614_jpr.en.pdf

_On 18 April 1999, the Swiss voters approved a total revision of the Constitution. In this revision, the requirement that a certain percentage of banknotes be backed by gold was removed. The abolition of this backing requirement constitutes the first step in the dismantling of the old gold standard order. The new Constitution will enter into effect on 1 January 2000. _

Por otra parte, esperaban esta aprobación para poder vender 1300 toneladas de oro, aunque no hay referencia al FMI.

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (7 May 2019)

Los ruskis no paran de comprar oro (en realidad lo que hacen es no vender fuera lo que obtienen las mineras en el país) y el rublo, a lo largo de los años, no hace más que caer con respecto al dólar. Hay muchas variables a tener en cuenta, pero la principal es el tamaño de tu economía y lo que produces. Por aquí, los hidrocarburos (su precio) "correlacionan" el rublo directamente lo cual, al menos, es una cierta garantía. Por supuesto, no hablamos de tierras (superficie) o de los posibles recursos por descubrir. Otra cuestión, inversamente proporcional a lo anterior, es que la "pasta" hecha en Rusia se va fuera de Rusia...y así estamos.
Pasado mañana es el Día de Victoria (9 de mayo), hecho que une a todos los rusos (escribo estas líneas a punto de salir a brindar por ello (сто грам) ) y hecho de menos algo así en Expaña, donde siempre andamos discutiendo y nada hace que, todos a una, nos sintamos orgullosos de algo.
Hay que joderse


----------



## jaris (7 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # quaver: La fecha debe ser anterior a la que cita. Lo digo porque en 1992, Suiza se incorporó al FMI y con ello se vio obligada a vender gran parte de sus reservas oficiales de Oro. ¡Ojo! a esto: según se establece en el Convenio Constitutivo del FMI, está prohibida la adhesión a la institución de una moneda respaldada por Oro...
> 
> ...



Entonces, si no hay una probabilidad, aunque remota de que se pueda dar ese "puñetazo" o un pequeño "bofetón", cual sería el motivo, bajo tu criterio, por el que Rusia, China, Turquia etc y algunos bancos centrales estan comprando más oro de lo habitual.
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# quaver: Modificar la Constitución y más de un país como Suiza ya da qué pensar... ¿No te parece? Mira, quaver, aquí existió un "entramado" previo y que se pusó en marcha a partir del 26 de Septiembre de 1999... Cabe recordar que por estos lares se ha echado la "caballería" sobre Solbes por vender parte de nuestro Oro, pero insisto en que ello obedeció a los acuerdos que se alcanzaron en un momento determinado. NO solamente España "malvendió" su Oro, sino la mayor parte de los Bancos Centrales implicados en la operación y siguiendo la "macabra recomendación"... Y el único país que NO la siguió fue Italia, que se salió por la "tangente"... Eso que ha ganado.

Por otro lado, si Suiza quería entrar en el FMI, y que el CHF formará parte de la "cesta" del mismo, ya sabía lo que tenía que hacer. Otra cosa es que la gente desconozca muchas veces los "requisitos" a cumplimentar por aquellos que quieran pertenecer a determinadas instituciones.

Te dejo un enlace de la época y, a partir de ahí, puedes seguir buscando información sobre el particular. En el pasado ya escribí sobre esto en este hilo... aunque ya hace años de esto. De tanto en tanto, suelo retomar el tema por encima, pero vamos yo lo tengo muy claro. Es tan simple como documentarse...

Suiza venderá la mitad de sus reservas de oro

# jaris: Yo barajo dos posibles escenarios: El primero es que "prevean" un gran conflicto bélico y que, evidentemente, tumbaría el valor de las monedas, especialmente de las más débiles... Y el segundo sería el equivalente al mismo motivo que nos empuja a los "metaleros", es decir como "protección" ante un colapso financiero. Existen otras posibles opciones, pero en principio me quedo con estas dos y que son, a mí parecer, las más "lógicas" de barajar en estos momentos.

Y para los que opináis que se va a dar ese "puñetazo" en la mesa, decir que le echéis una mirada a la devaluación del Rublo en el tiempo... como para "confiar" en que Rusia va a cambiar las cosas. Respecto a China haríais bien en conocer las cantidad de burbujas que tiene dentro de su Economía más que sobrecalentada. Ya NO hablo de la masiva impresión de "dinero", de la Deuda corporativa, familiar, etc., etc.

Es más, ahora mismo existen más riesgos de implosión del Sistema propiciada por parte de China más que de los EE.UU., aunque a algunos os pueda parecer "increíble"...

Y os dejo un más que interesante artículo...

Curse of the London Gold Fix strikes again as SocGen abandons ship | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2019)

Y como "complemento" dejo esto...

Las exportaciones chinas se desaceleran y crecen un 3,1 % interanual en abril

Y es que la Guerra Comercial que sostienen los EE.UU. y China, tiene de momento un claro "ganador": el USD...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (8 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # quaver: Modificar la Constitución y más de un país como Suiza ya da qué pensar... ¿No te parece? Mira, quaver, aquí existió un "entramado" previo y que se pusó en marcha a partir del 26 de Septiembre de 1999... Cabe recordar que por estos lares se ha echado la "caballería" sobre Solbes por vender parte de nuestro Oro, pero insisto en que ello obedeció a los acuerdos que se alcanzaron en un momento determinado. NO solamente España "malvendió" su Oro, sino la mayor parte de los Bancos Centrales implicados en la operación y siguiendo la "macabra recomendación"... Y el único país que NO la siguió fue Italia, que se salió por la "tangente"... Eso que ha ganado.
> 
> ...



El oro FISICO es un activo de RESPALDO y SEGURIDAD no es EXPECULATIVO El oro FISICO es un activo de RESPALDO y SEGURIDAD no es EXPECULATIVOEl oro FISICO es un activo de RESPALDO y SEGURIDAD no es EXPECULATIVO (3veces)

Buenas a ver si me explico, que creo no me has entendido Fernandojcg. Cuando dije que "china y Rusia como valedores y el puñetazo"
NO solo serán China y Rusia, contaran con mas países (un bloque anti dólar, no por ideología si no por propio interés) el único denominador será países con oro FISICO o con compromiso de adquirirlo, en reservas

El puñetazo fue una forma fácil de explicar mi idea ya dije también que el puñetazo , vendría por una "excusa", llámale guerra, llámale peste negra, llámele devolución monedas, llámale impago deuda, desavenencias comerciales o simplemente por que alguno dice que las canicas no ruedan si no que giran, eso seria una EXCUSA , Yo pienso PARTICULARMNENTE que vendrá por revueltas por la forma de intentar resolver el problema de la deuda o una espiral de impagos (donde entra también todo el mercado de futuros), a eso yo le llamo también excusa.

Este pensamiento MIO, por ahora lo veo a corto plazo infactible, por lo grandes intereses financieros-economicos y "su confianza "que mueven, los papelillos a futuro de todo tipo (corregirme pero creo que lei recientemente que la negociación en futuros oro de UN dia equivale a la producción de oro en OCHO años y que negocia mas volumen que el s&P500) , con que desaparezca esa "confianza" en algún sector de los papelillos a futuro, será un castillo de naipes desplomándose.

De toda la vida los tratados se hicieron para respetarse y para romperse (cuando las cosas van mal dadas mari... el ultimo).
Los holandeses cuando compraban futuros bulbos, con casas, no podían pensar , ni lo creían que muchos se arruinarían.
Sinceramente no sabia que la normativa del FMI no permitía, el respaldo en oro, pero acumularlo no creo que lo prohíba ( que mas da en situación mala solucionado).

Una intriga que tengo por que si no vale para nada (ahora ya si BASIII) que casualidad en tiempos que si se prevén tempestades, los dos grandes tenedores de oro son USA y Alemania (siempre los mismos) precisamente los que instan a vender a otros, por medio de "sus" tratados o normativas. Los tratados, convenios etc los firman muchos países o los aceptan (pero mandar mandan dos o tres solo), no por intereses nacionales o convicciones, la gran mayoría por coacciones o simplemente, por que son mendigos de las migajas de los fortachones, castizamente llamados calzonazos o lameculos.
El oro FISICO es un activo de RESPALDO y SEGURIDAD no es EXPECULATIVO, para eso están los papelillos, lo que hace pensar por que los que tienen no venden y los que no tienen (algunos cada día mas) poco apoco van comprando, si todo va e ira bien, (para que comprar activos que no se les va a dar uso) o SABEN ALGO?
Me gustaría saber mas donde fue y quien compro el oro que "aconsejaron vender" y vendieron los calzonazos. Un saludo.


----------



## angel220 (8 May 2019)

Es verdad que BASIII, no es un patrón oro, solo para que los bancos tengan un activo de SEGURIDAD, pero también no hay que olvidar,lo que ha hecho es ponerlo al mismo NIVEL que el FIAT, nivel I máxima garantía.
En caso de poder interesar solo queda dar una equivalencia y ya esta. Este escenario será fácilmente reconocible cuando el oro multilpique,x2,x3 o lo que sea. Subira por el interés oculto, no por costes o lo que quieran decir, si no por el interés de multiplicar los activos nacionales y bancarios en bóvedas. Podría servir por ejemplo para respaldar una deuda nacional (es muy difícil explicar la metedura de pata de 1971 y peor la siguiente estafa piramidal que montaron, muy , muy, muy difícil de explicar)


----------



## angel220 (8 May 2019)

Estoy con las espaldas descubiertas podéis darme fuerte (no os importe) de errores se aprenden, que carnaza os he dado, para fustigarme (pero es lo que pienso) al fin y al cabo esto es un foro de debate de posiciones, respetuoso.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2019)

Hola, angel220: NO hay motivo para "fustigarte"... Simplemente, das tu opinión y que estará mejor o peor argumentada en función de quien te lea. En lo personal, dado que toco distintos "palos", pues la verdad es que NO me convences, pero no pasa nada. Igual te puede pasar a tí con respecto a mis comentarios sobre determinados temas, faltaría más...

Aquí NADIE tiene la verdad "absoluta" y escribimos en función de nuestros conocimientos, experiencia, etc. En base a ello tengo una opinión formada, pero que evidentemente es susceptible de cambiar en función de lo que me "digan" los acontecimientos futuros.

Hay aspectos de los que comentas en los que puedo estar de acuerdo, como por ejemplo en que en un futuro cercano habrá grandes revueltas populares en las calles de casi todo Occidente, entonces nos "reiremos" de los "chalecos amarillos" dada la envergadura que puedan llegar a tener.

También que la Deuda puede llegar a ser un "detonante" de lo que te comento. Sin embargo, mi planteamiento general es bastante diferente al tuyo.

Mira, angel220, si "quieren" hay muchas maneras de solucionar el tema de la Deuda. La más "lógica" es una condonación de la misma y un Reset... algo que NO creo que se vaya a hacer. Otra opción sería dar un valor "X" al Oro y ajustarlo a la Deuda total de cada país. Esa sería la mejor "solución" para los EE.UU., pero sería abrir la puerta a un Patrón Oro mucho más sobredimensionado que en el pasado. Tampoco lo veo factible dados los intereses existentes y, obviamente, NO estoy hablando de los de la Ciudadanía.

A largo plazo, es muy posible que en el FMI hayan cambios profundos y, quizás, tengan que "renovar" el actual Sistema monetario. La "lógica" dice que en esa hipotética "cesta" futura" deberían tener un fuerte peso determinadas Materias Primas y ahí entraría el Oro. Y tampoco descartes que el FMI opte por una "digitación" del "dinero", es decir pasar al "dinero electrónico"...

Ya, de paso, te recuerdo que el Patrón Oro NO dió "estabilidad" absoluta al mundo, ya que las guerras continuaron y fueron más cruentas que en la actualidad. Ahora bien, en el terreno económico-financiero, SÍ que creó un cierto "orden" y del que hace unas décadas que carecemos.

Saludos.


----------



## Paradise_man (8 May 2019)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Los ruskis no paran de comprar oro (en realidad lo que hacen es no vender fuera lo que obtienen las mineras en el país) y el rublo, a lo largo de los años, no hace más que caer con respecto al dólar. Hay muchas variables a tener en cuenta, pero la principal es el tamaño de tu economía y lo que produces. Por aquí, los hidrocarburos (su precio) "correlacionan" el rublo directamente lo cual, al menos, es una cierta garantía. Por supuesto, no hablamos de tierras (superficie) o de los posibles recursos por descubrir. Otra cuestión, inversamente proporcional a lo anterior, es que la "pasta" hecha en Rusia se va fuera de Rusia...y así estamos.
> Pasado mañana es el Día de Victoria (9 de mayo), hecho que une a todos los rusos (escribo estas líneas a punto de salir a brindar por ello (сто грам) ) y hecho de menos algo así en Expaña, donde siempre andamos discutiendo y nada hace que, todos a una, nos sintamos orgullosos de algo.
> Hay que joderse



Los rusos la verdad después del batacazo del rublo, lo estan haciendo bien....
Por cierto todavía no es el 9 de mayo pero с днём победы!


----------



## Khmelnitsky (9 May 2019)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Los ruskis no paran de comprar oro (en realidad lo que hacen es no vender fuera lo que obtienen las mineras en el país) y el rublo, a lo largo de los años, no hace más que caer con respecto al dólar. Hay muchas variables a tener en cuenta, pero la principal es el tamaño de tu economía y lo que produces. Por aquí, los hidrocarburos (su precio) "correlacionan" el rublo directamente lo cual, al menos, es una cierta garantía. Por supuesto, no hablamos de tierras (superficie) o de los posibles recursos por descubrir. Otra cuestión, inversamente proporcional a lo anterior, es que la "pasta" hecha en Rusia se va fuera de Rusia...y así estamos.
> Pasado mañana es el Día de Victoria (9 de mayo), hecho que une a todos los rusos (escribo estas líneas a punto de salir a brindar por ello (сто грам) ) y hecho de menos algo así en Expaña, donde siempre andamos discutiendo y nada hace que, todos a una, nos sintamos orgullosos de algo.
> Hay que joderse



С днем победы!!


----------



## L'omertá (9 May 2019)

Hace unos meses presencié una de esas escenas que me ponen los pelos como escarpias. Me había dirigido a una oficina bancaria a cumplir mis obligaciones tributarias y vi, en una de las mesas del fondo, a una abuelita de pelo plateado intentando resistir los embates de un comercial de la entidad. El local estaba vacío y la sordera de la mujer era tan acusada que obligaba al empleado de la sucursal a hablar casi a gritos, por lo que fui testigo involuntario de la operación: «Fulanita, el fondo de inversión te ha dado 50€ euros; que digo yo que con 50€ euros no sales de pobre, ¿te compro más acciones del banco?» —gritaba el empleado— «Yo no entiendo nada de eso» —respondía ella, afable y temerosa a partes iguales— «Haz lo que creas conveniente, Fulanito», remató la anciana. Evidentemente al empleado le faltó tiempo para reinvertir el magro resultado. Me dieron ganas de acercarme y decirle a la mujer que vendiese todas las acciones del banco y fuera a darse una buena cena. Seguro que le rentaría más.
Y aquí es donde quiero llegar: le están ofreciendo a la población general activos financieros tan fluctuantes y arriesgados como los bursátiles. Esa población general que de manera reiterada se ha demostrado financieramente inculta —Gescartera, Afinsa, preferentes, multidivisas, acciones de bancos _impopulares_...— Están endosando productos financieros de los que el común de los mortales no tiene ni repajolera idea de su funcionamiento y menos aún de sus riesgos. Productos que venden maquillados con palabras pomposas, intentando transmitir sensación de confianza y seguridad. En la diana de estos productos están jubilados, autónomos, funcionarios... En resumen: cualquiera que tenga dos duros ahorrados. No se libra nadie. ¿Todos estos clientes conocen términos como el _VIX_, _Baltic Dry Index_, derivadas, _sell off_ o _take profit_? No, no los conocen y hay una escala de «peligrosidad» de los productos bancarios, donde 1 es paz y armonía y 6 es un volcán en erupción, pero gracias a las artes venales y prestidigitadoras del comercial de turno, el 6 pasa a 1, todos quedan convencidos de ser Warren Buffett y el banco se podrá lavar las manos cuando en un _Flash Crash_ hayan perdido todos sus ahorros: «Ahí está su firma».
Rockefeller dijo: «Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa, yo lo vendo todo»: cuando hay bonanza económica y personas que antes jamás invertirían de repente se convierten en expertos... desastre a la vista.
Si quieren ahorrar sobre seguro, compren unas cuantas monedas de oro, Krugerrands, Filarmónicas, Soberanos, Eagles... y escóndanlas bajo esa baldosa que cojea y sólo ustedes conocen. Y si quieren invertir en algún producto _exótico_, antes háganse el favor de consultar a un asesor financiero independiente, no cobran mucho y pueden salvarles de posteriores disgustos. Y recuerden: el banco no es su amigo.

Un consejo


----------



## jaris (9 May 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace unos meses presencié una de esas escenas que me ponen los pelos como escarpias. Me había dirigido a una oficina bancaria a cumplir mis obligaciones tributarias y vi, en una de las mesas del fondo, a una abuelita de pelo plateado intentando resistir los embates de un comercial de la entidad. El local estaba vacío y la sordera de la mujer era tan acusada que obligaba al empleado de la sucursal a hablar casi a gritos, por lo que fui testigo involuntario de la operación: «Fulanita, el fondo de inversión te ha dado 50€ euros; que digo yo que con 50€ euros no sales de pobre, ¿te compro más acciones del banco?» —gritaba el empleado— «Yo no entiendo nada de eso» —respondía ella, afable y temerosa a partes iguales— «Haz lo que creas conveniente, Fulanito», remató la anciana. Evidentemente al empleado le faltó tiempo para reinvertir el magro resultado. Me dieron ganas de acercarme y decirle a la mujer que vendiese todas las acciones del banco y fuera a darse una buena cena. Seguro que le rentaría más.
> Y aquí es donde quiero llegar: le están ofreciendo a la población general activos financieros tan fluctuantes y arriesgados como los bursátiles. Esa población general que de manera reiterada se ha demostrado financieramente inculta —Gescartera, Afinsa, preferentes, multidivisas, acciones de bancos _impopulares_...— Están endosando productos financieros de los que el común de los mortales no tiene ni repajolera idea de su funcionamiento y menos aún de sus riesgos. Productos que venden maquillados con palabras pomposas, intentando transmitir sensación de confianza y seguridad. En la diana de estos productos están jubilados, autónomos, funcionarios... En resumen: cualquiera que tenga dos duros ahorrados. No se libra nadie. ¿Todos estos clientes conocen términos como el _VIX_, _Baltic Dry Index_, derivadas, _sell off_ o _take profit_? No, no los conocen y hay una escala de «peligrosidad» de los productos bancarios, donde 1 es paz y armonía y 6 es un volcán en erupción, pero gracias a las artes venales y prestidigitadoras del comercial de turno, el 6 pasa a 1, todos quedan convencidos de ser Warren Buffett y el banco se podrá lavar las manos cuando en un _Flash Crash_ hayan perdido todos sus ahorros: «Ahí está su firma».
> Rockefeller dijo: «Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa, yo lo vendo todo»: cuando hay bonanza económica y personas que antes jamás invertirían de repente se convierten en expertos... desastre a la vista.
> Si quieren ahorrar sobre seguro, compren unas cuantas monedas de oro, Krugerrands, Filarmónicas, Soberanos, Eagles... y escóndanlas bajo esa baldosa que cojea y sólo ustedes conocen. Y si quieren invertir en algún producto _exótico_, antes háganse el favor de consultar a un asesor financiero independiente, no cobran mucho y pueden salvarles de posteriores disgustos. Y recuerden: el banco no es su amigo.
> ...



¿Pueden ser tambien lingotes? Siempre mencionais monedas y veo que los lingotes son algo mas baratos o dicho de otro modo te dan mas oro por el mismo precio. 
Un saludo.


----------



## L'omertá (9 May 2019)

jaris dijo:


> ¿Pueden ser tambien lingotes? Siempre mencionais monedas y veo que los lingotes son algo mas baratos o dicho de otro modo te dan mas oro por el mismo precio.
> Un saludo.



Sí, pero... ¿Cómo fraccionas un lingote cuando tengas que comprar un poco de pan? El lingote bien, pero es poco práctico en un escenario.... complicado.


----------



## jaris (9 May 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Sí, pero... ¿Cómo fraccionas un lingote cuando tengas que comprar un poco de pan? El lingote bien, pero es poco práctico en un escenario.... complicado.



se trataria de lingotes pequeños: 2, 5, 10 y 20 gramos, onzas como mucho, seria el equivalente a las monedas de onza, 1/2 onza, 1/4 onza y menos, aproximadamente.
Ahora mismo un panda de 1 gramo vale 62-64 segun la tienda, una chapa de 1 gramo está en 51-55, creo que el ahorro es considerable


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2019)

Hola, L' omertá: Desde luego, para la Banca la represión al Ahorro conservador ha sido un auténtico "maná"... Por un lado, le ha permitido "vampirizar" -nunca mejor dicho...- a su clientela más "analfabeta" en cuestiones financieras y, por otro lado, utilizar la liquidez allí "depositada" para prestar a tipos de interés usureros... Por supuestísimo, NADIE controla esto y hasta parece que cuenta con el beneplácito de quienes deberían ser los "supervisores" de dicha actividad, empezando por el "drogata" que está al frente del BCE.

Yo, como tú, estoy harto de conocer episodios como el que nos comentas e incluso -tiene Cojones...- de mi entorno...

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (9 May 2019)

jaris dijo:


> se trataria de lingotes pequeños: 2, 5, 10 y 20 gramos, onzas como mucho, seria el equivalente a las monedas de onza, 1/2 onza, 1/4 onza y menos, aproximadamente.
> Ahora mismo un panda de 1 gramo vale 62-64 segun la tienda, una chapa de 1 gramo está en 51-55, creo que el ahorro es considerable



Es factible esa opción? O quizas el dia de mañana será más complicado vender?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (10 May 2019)

Pues el gramo está sobre 37 ósea que ambas opciones no son apropiadas para la inversión en oro, mejor moneda histórica de formato 5/7 gramos, soberanos, napoleones o alfonsinas en españa, mucho mejor opción y a precio del oro o muy poquito más.


----------



## Berciano230 (10 May 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Pues el gramo está sobre 37 ósea que ambas opciones no son apropiadas para la inversión en oro, mejor moneda histórica de formato 5/7 gramos, soberanos, napoleones o alfonsinas en españa, mucho mejor opción y a precio del oro o muy poquito más.



Me refiero a llegado el momento q tiene mas salida la moneda o el lingote?


----------



## jaris (10 May 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Me refiero a llegado el momento q tiene mas salida la moneda o el lingote?



Las tiendas clasicas: Andorrano, Dracma, The Gold house, etc lo compran todo sin problema, incluso en sus paginas Web puedes ver los precios que te pagarían. ya sean monedas, lingotes, joyas etc.
pero te tienes que identificar y muchas pagan con transferencia, y mucha gente prefiere el anonimato.
Entre particulares desconozco el tema, pero creo que prefieren las monedas.
Algun forero mas experto y veterano te lo podrá aclarar.


----------



## Piel de Luna (10 May 2019)

Con lingotes en las tiendas de inversión es lo mismo, pero con monedas y sobre todo pequeño formato abres el campo de ventas mucho más, ten en cuenta que difícilmente le venderas a un particular un lingote si no previamente este te acompaña a un establecimiento preparado para corroborar que aquello si es oro, con las monedas es diferente, si una moneda pesa 6.45 gramos mide 21.5 mm de diámetro y 0.15 de grosor, y la moneda pone 20 francos, eso es de oro sin dudas..(es un napoleon) sinceramente si a ti te da igual, que no lo haces por capricho (Si es por capricho compra un lingote, los caprichos están para cumplirlos) metete en la moneda, te lo digo por experiencia, y de estos lingotitos que van cubiertos con capsulas precintadas y demas, ni hablar de la peluca, siempre desnudos, que se pueda comprobar por densidad o como poco por acidos, falsificar el lingotito cuesta un poco falsificar el embalaje del lingotito sale muy facil y muy barato, no se lo pongamos facil a los estafadores.


----------



## LoL LoL (10 May 2019)

Lo de wikieaks sigue activo ?


----------



## Berciano230 (10 May 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Con lingotes en las tiendas de inversión es lo mismo, pero con monedas y sobre todo pequeño formato abres el campo de ventas mucho más, ten en cuenta que difícilmente le venderas a un particular un lingote si no previamente este te acompaña a un establecimiento preparado para corroborar que aquello si es oro, con las monedas es diferente, si una moneda pesa 6.45 gramos mide 21.5 mm de diámetro y 0.15 de grosor, y la moneda pone 20 francos, eso es de oro sin dudas..(es un napoleon) sinceramente si a ti te da igual, que no lo haces por capricho (Si es por capricho compra un lingote, los caprichos están para cumplirlos) metete en la moneda, te lo digo por experiencia, y de estos lingotitos que van cubiertos con capsulas precintadas y demas, ni hablar de la peluca, siempre desnudos, que se pueda comprobar por densidad o como poco por acidos, falsificar el lingotito cuesta un poco falsificar el embalaje del lingotito sale muy facil y muy barato, no se lo pongamos facil a los estafadores.



Gracias


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2019)

He estado echando un vistazo a las gráficas de las sesenta mineras que sigo y están todas de pena. Llevan dos o tres meses que no encuentran fondo. No se libra ni una. 

A la antaño popular en este foro, Hecla, le va como el culísimo.


----------



## angel220 (10 May 2019)

10 mayo, 2019

Un proyecto de ley federal exige una auditoría completa de las reservas de oro de Estados Unidos


----------



## Nanote (10 May 2019)

Hecla lleva un par de dias horribles... bueno, y todas en general están echas una mierda... yo estoy dentro de algunas, espero que sean de las supervivientes, porque como esto dure mucho la escarda va a ser fina... 
En fin, menos mal que de fisico ya voy preparado...


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2019)

Pues hay unas cuantas que llevan unos cuatrimestres de buenos resultados y da igual, siguen cayendo. Se conoce que los accionistas no confían en la recuperación del oro y de la plata.

A pesar de estos adivinos:
Gold and Silver Prepare For A Momentum Rally

February 26, 2019
Today we warn of a potential downside price rotation in precious metals that may last 3~5+ weeks as metals set up for a massive breakout rally which we believe will start in late April or early May. Our custom indicators are suggesting that precious metals, and the general US stock markets, may be setting up for a bit of a reprieve rotation after a very impressive recovery. Be patient as we believe this pullback in prices will provide an excellent buying opportunity for the eventual momentum rally setting up in about 30+ days.

45 Days Until A Multi Year Breakout In Precious Metals

*45 Days Until A Multi Year Breakout In Precious Metals*

January 28, 2019
Today is the day we want to warn our followers that we expect the precious metals to continue to base with a fairly narrow price range for about 45 to 65 more days before upside pricing pressures start to take hold of the markets. 


Silver Shortage to Send Price Soaring Above $20 in 2019


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, en su momento tanto paketazo como menda lerenda, comentamos por aquí que en las caídas de las Bolsas las mineras de MPs NO iban a ser ajenas. Si, además, contra toda lógica los MPs NO han reaccionado al alza, pues poco más podíais esperar.

Mirad, os voy a contar que he estado poco más de un mes en la Bolsa y NO me ha ido mal, más bien al contrario, pero he visto tanta MIERDA que NO merece la pena, de manera que ayer decidí cerrar todo y el próximo año ya veremos, pero desde luego está claro que actualmente en los mercados NO hay ninguna "racionalidad", ni fundamentales ni muchísimo menos AT, por muchas "pajas mentales" que quieran hacerse algunos... Insisto en que, personalmente, me ha ido de coña (+10,5% neto), y tiene su mérito porque hacía tiempo que NO me había dedicado en "serio"... algún "escarceo" y poco más.

La conclusión final que hago es que lo mejor es acumular MPs FÍSICOS, pero también vivir la vida... ya me entendéis.

Respecto a la evolución futura de los MPs FÍSICOS, pues sigo en mis "trece", especialmente en el Oro, es decir que éste puede que perfore sus máximos a lo largo del próximo año. Y la Plata debería "evolucionar" favorablemente, pero ya sabéis que llevo meses siendo muy cauteloso respecto a ella, lo que NO ha impedido que en lo que llevo de año haya comprado bastante de ella, eso SÍ... en FÍSICO.

Bien, os dejo un enlace para que veáis qué tipo de "aliados" tenemos...

http://www.elespiadigital.org/index...-memoria-de-eeuu-y-la-embajada-espanola-calla

SÍ, uno de esos "aliados" es el actual "Imperio" y que precisó de la importante ayuda española para lograr su Independencia de la Pérfida Albión. Por cierto, una "ayuda" cuyo montante económico NUNCA se devolvió... Y ya NO hablo de la sangre española que se vertió... algo que NO aparece por regla general en los libros de Historia digamos "generalistas".

¡Ah! y sobre todo esto los massmierda callando... SÍ, lo "mejor" seguir hablando de Venezuela y dejar de lado la defensa de los intereses nacionales, si es que queda algo de ellos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un informe que me acaba de llegar y que, la verdad, NO he leído, pero así por encima me ha parecido interesante. Es para gente que domine el Inglés...

https://us.spdrs.com/docs-commentar...ld-in-todays-global-multi-asset-portfolio.pdf

Y dejo otro artículo, ya de carácter histórico, sobre un personaje del que NO habréis oído NADA y como éste hay gran cantidad de españoles ignorados por nuestra Historia...

José Tomás Boves: el comandante asturiano y su 'legión infernal'

Es curioso observar que cuando hablas con un estadounidense, inglés, francés, alemán, etc. suelen identificarse y mostrarse orgullosos de su Historia, pero es España suele ser todo lo contrario... Y tampoco lo hicimos peor que otros Imperios, más bien al contrario...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un informe que me acaba de llegar y que, la verdad, NO he leído, pero así por encima me ha parecido interesante. Es para gente que domine el Inglés...
> 
> https://us.spdrs.com/docs-commentar...ld-in-todays-global-multi-asset-portfolio.pdf
> 
> ...



Todos los españoles saben quien fue Custer (por cierto, un racista y asesino de indios que lo único que hizo fue dejarse matar de forma estúpida) y desconocen a Boves. Esto demuestra lo principal del relato en la conformación del poder político, de las naciones y de los imperios. En realidad toda la existencia de cada hombre, como animal político que es desde la cuna, se decide en el relato: en el principio era el verbo, que crea el mundo con la palabra y está al lado de Dios.

Como asturiano que soy, he oído hablar desde siempre de Boves y la mayoría de mis paisanos también, pero me parece que es más por el nombre de la parroquia cerca de Oviedo, ciudad donde nació. Además estudió náutica en la misma institución que yo, el Real Instituto Asturiano de Naútica y Mineralogía, primer instituto de España, fundado por Jovellanos en Gijón y aún en funcionamiento. En Asturias es un apellido común.

Aunque ahora está olvidado en nuestro país, en los años setenta fue protagonista de una novela histórica, de gran éxito en América y en España, que escribió el venezolano Francisco Herrera Luque, "Boves, el urogallo".

Parece ser que los venezolanos lo tienen muy presente, ahora que darían todo el petroleo por seguir perteneciendo al virreinato de Nueva Granada, porque he visto series y películas en youtube sobre él y me parece recordar que en TVE también se emitió algo en aquella época en la que las series españolas eran de gran calidad y con grandes actores, de los que me parece que ya quedan pocos.


----------



## MIP (12 May 2019)

jaris dijo:


> se trataria de lingotes pequeños: 2, 5, 10 y 20 gramos, onzas como mucho, seria el equivalente a las monedas de onza, 1/2 onza, 1/4 onza y menos, aproximadamente.
> Ahora mismo un panda de 1 gramo vale 62-64 segun la tienda, una chapa de 1 gramo está en 51-55, creo que el ahorro es considerable



Para cantidades pequeñas es tontería usar oro porque te comes la prima con monedas o con lingotes. Para eso esta la plata en monedas. 

Yo con oro empezaría a partir de soberanos (7,32gr) y por debajo de eso, siempre voy con plata y así tengo de los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Ciertamente, los asturianos, al menos los más "viejos", soléis recordar a vuestras figuras históricas. Otras Comunidades deberían hacer lo mismo... Y lo digo por la mía (Cataluña), donde existe un desconocimiento bastante grande sobre su Historia REAL y esa crítica la hago extensible a muchos "nacionales" que desconocen la contribución que la misma tuvo para el conjunto de España. De todas formas, estamos en un foro donde el conocimiento de la Historia es tremendamente limitado y con un sesgo politizado que aleja cualquier atisbo de una mínima subjetividad...

Respecto a Custer, Kovaliov, entiendo que he estudiado bastante al "personaje"... SÍ, lo siento por algunos que consideran "excesivos" mis conocimientos, pero qué le vamos a hacer... que hubieran estudiado lo mismo que yo. Sin obviar algunas de las cosas que comentas, Kovaliov, hay que situarse en el contexto de la época y te podría decir que Custer fue incluso admirado por bastantes de los indios con los que batalló. Evidentemente, como "guerrero", ya que ellos valoraban mucho esa faceta. De todas formas, existen detalles de su vida que NO han llegado a la gente, como por dar un ejemplo: ¿sabías que es posible que tuviera una hija india, es decir mestiza?

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (13 May 2019)

La pregunta es, cuanto de mas respecto al spot se pagaria por la plata fisica estando la plata a 8$, puede que la veas a ese precio en ''papel'' y luego vayas a comprar en fisico quieras comprar una onza y esta no baje de 14 euros, pero vamos son solo especulaciones mias, vaya usted a saber.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 May 2019)

Vale y la subida dramática de ahora en el oro y la plata a qué se debe?

Porque yo, de esto , entiendo poco

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orooo (13 May 2019)

Vaya velote no?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2019)

Lo del Oro tiene una explicación bastante lógica, puesto que está haciendo valer su valor monetario ante el recrudecimiento de la Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU. y China. La subida de la Plata es más "curiosa", máxime si vemos el comportamiento que está teniendo el Cobre. Por lo tanto, la lectura que hay que hacer hoy, o al menos hasta este momento, es que también está haciendo valer su carácter monetario.

En el Oro sigo siendo optimista y en la Plata entiendo que hay que dejar pasar unos cuantos días... Tampoco la subida es para tirar "cohetes".

De todas formas, todo esto hay que encuadrarlo dentro de la subida de aranceles a varios productos estadounidenses por parte de China y en respuesta a las medidas tomadas por el "pelo de panocha".

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (13 May 2019)

El Dow Jones pierde más de 550 puntos en medio de una escalada en la guerra comercial entre China y EE.UU.
La respuesta


----------



## tastas (13 May 2019)

Yo a la explicación que le puedo dar a la pérdida de valor de la plata respecto al oro es que su uso monetario es menor respecto al de hace unos años.
Los bancos centrales están atesorando oro, y a nivel particular reglas como aplicarle el IVA a las monedas de plata también le quitan potencial monetario.
Que esto sea sostenible en el tiempo no lo veo, pero creo que es lo que está pasando y no sé cuánto tiempo va a seguir así.

El tema de manipulación de mercados, creo que aunque seguramente exista (básicamente, no puede tener el mismo precio un metal que una promesa o una réplica en papel de un metal) debería afectar a plata y oro de forma similar.

Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# casaytierras: Mi "teoría" es la más lógica... Si la Plata hubiera hecho valer su carácter industrial estaría siguiendo la caída del Cobre y NO es así, aunque hace un momento me la he mirado y ya estaba por poco en "rojo". Yo creo que hoy la Plata ha hecho pesar más su valor monetario, pero tampoco eso quiere decir NADA hasta que se disipe la "niebla" que existe en los mercados. La "lógica" dice que debería seguir en parte la estela de los demás metales básicos y si no lo hiciera sería una muy buena señal.

Por otro lado, la subida del Oro tampoco es "excepcional", otra cosa es que hayamos estado "caninos" durante un largo período de tiempo... Y digo esto porque está actuando como valor refugio, al igual que lo están haciendo el Yen, el Franco Suizo, etc. Es tan simple como echar un vistazo a las Divisas.

# tastas: Bueno, esa es una cuestión "opinable", pero el Oro tiene el carácter Tier 1 y la Plata NO, de manera que las caídas NO pueden ser idénticas, aunque no es menos cierto que la Plata suele adelantarse y amplificar los movimientos del Oro, tanto al alza como a la baja...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Es de agradecer un post como el suyo, pero evidentemente hay puntos que podrían ser objeto de "discusión", por decirlo de alguna manera.

- La Plata es sumamente volátil y NO tiene la facultad del Oro de estar "actualizado" en el tiempo en cuanto a su poder adquisitivo, pero también es cierto que cuando se "dispara" obtiene unos rendimientos muy interesantes y superiores al Oro. Eso SÍ, cuando éstos se disipan dan lugar a larguísimos períodos de "escasez"...

- Precisamente, el uso industrial de la Plata es lo que le da un "plus" con respecto al Oro, puesto que se consume y habrá un momento en que escaseará. Además, parece que NO muy lejano en el tiempo... El Oro lo tiene más "fácil": SIEMPRE existirá, haya mayor o menor cantidad...

- El ratio actual del Oro vs Plata es una "aberración" en el tiempo. Tampoco es preciso remontarse a la "Prehistoria" para ver que esa es una "anomalía" que en el espacio temporal ha sido bastante reciente.

- Antes de que existiera el Patrón Oro, el Sistema monetario universalmente aceptado fue el Bimetálico y donde la Plata tenía un mayor peso por razones obvias. Recordad que yo siempre me he referido al Oro como el equivalente a "billetes grandes" y a la Plata como "billetes pequeños".

- Hoy ha habido una fuga hacia los activos refugio y han "brillado" el Oro, el Yen, el Franco Suizo y el... BitCoin. Dicho en "Plata": MIEDO, MUCHO MIEDO... Sólo falta ver adónde se ha ido la Volatilidad.

- En relación al conflicto de la Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU. y China, hoy he escrito un artículo sobre la misma en mi Blog de Rankia. Bien, aquí lo que está claro es que hay un Imperio y otro que pretende serlo... ¿Cómo podría acabar esto? Pues, como en otras ocasiones históricas: COLISIONANDO... Llegados a ese punto, NO tengo NADA claro que China y sus probables aliados se impusieran a los EE.UU., más bien sería al contrario. A China sólo le "salvaría" hasta cierto punto la intervención de Rusia y ya veríamos...

- China NO va a imponer ningún Sistema monetario basado en el Patrón Oro. Esa afirmación o "Canto al Sol" NO tiene elementos sólidos. Lo que SÍ sabemos es que los chinos están, en estos momentos, imprimiendo, mucho más "dinero" que los estadounidenses. Eso ya de por sí, es contrario a esas intenciones "doradas" que en ocasiones han apuntado distintos dirigentes chinos. Luego su entrada en el FMI tampoco deja dudas sobre cuál es su auténtica "vocación"...

Dicho todo esto, mejor Oro que Plata para preservar Patrimonio, pero existen elementos a considerar para apostar y MUCHO por la Plata, pero de hecho son dos MPs muy "complementarios" y eso lo han demostrado a lo largo de la Historia.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Creo que ambos nos hemos entendido, aunque evidentemente hay algunas percepciones distintas sobre ambos MPs, pero en el fondo me parece que hablamos de lo mismo. Vd. da preferencia al Oro y al que yo le asigno también el mismo VALOR, pero ello no quita para que le dé a la Plata también un VALOR que el mercado NO está reconociendo, aunque ya sabemos cómo se está haciendo...

Daría para un amplio debate algo tan simple como qué es el Dinero. Y es "preocupante", porque en los últimos tiempos ha encadenado una pérdida absoluta de valores morales y que estamos viendo reflejada en la masiva corrupción que nos asola... Tampoco NADA nuevo en la Historia, pero se ha creado un mundo FALSO sostenido por un dinero no menos FALSO.

Y SÍ, por supuesto, que tanto el Oro como la Plata se han de ir ATESORANDO y con el tiempo ya se decidirá lo que se hace con ellos... Yo, desde luego, tengo como pretensión dejarlos en "herencia" o bien arreglar determinados "flecos" antes de ir a criar malvas...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (14 May 2019)

El oro tiene mejores cualidades que la plata para su uso industrial, pero tiene dos interrelacionadas que hacen que no se use: su escasez y su precio. Si hubiese tanto como la plata y su coste fuese el de esta se usaría mucho más.
Al revés, si la plata tuviera el precio del oro, se usaría menos y se reciclaría más.
Creo que por ahí va Caballero.
Ahora bien, siguiendo con esta lógica, el paladio y el platino (y otros) tendrían que valer x10 mínimo el oro pues se extraen 10 veces menos y no hay reservas históricas. Lo único que lo explica son motivos históricos y la irracionalidad humana.


----------



## Higadillas (14 May 2019)

Gracias por las aportaciones metaleras. Hacía tiempo que no se veía nivel en el hilo.

Os leo y sigo acumulando cual hormiguilla, dentro de mis posibilidades...en mi caso plata


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2019)

Hola, Higadillos: Agradezco los elogios que hace para este hilo, pero entiendo que el nivel medio del mismo suele ser bastante regular. No conozco otro lugar semejante a este y que tenga la misma calidad.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante artículo el que os dejo. Podéis pasar, si lo deseáis, de la primera parte del mismo, pero la segunda parte vale mucho la pena...

Precious Metals Are Setting Up For A Major Rally While The Broader Markets Are Primed For A Crash – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2019)

1984 Turns 70-Years-Old In A World That Looks A Lot Like The Book

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Las ventas minoristas de China se ralentizan a mínimos de 16 años mientras aumentan los riesgos comerciales

Saludos.


----------



## xuan2008 (15 May 2019)

Como participe, que intenta leer y enterarse, para poder forjar una opinión propia no tengo nada sustancial para aportar que no sea mi propia experiencia en el ahorro en metales.

Hace años, después de desengañarme con los planes de pensiones, la mucha parta que tengo invertida solo la recuperaré en un lejano futuro de jubilado ... antes era a los 65 ahora a los 67 mañana me veo a los 70..

Pues dando vueltas recabe en esto de los metales, como currante con ingresos más o menos previsibles 14 pagas y gastos más que analizados y comprobados, pues me encuentro con un remanente mensual y semestral que cada vez esta yendo más a oro(+) y plata(-).

Todos los meses tengo como rutina una moneda pequeña 1/10 o un 1/4 de oro y un par o tres onzas variadas. En las fechas de vacaciones aprovecho los viajes para visitar además de museos iglesias y playas varias, casas centrales de la moneda más o menos exóticas... Viena, Paris, Praga... o sitios más pintorescos.

Estoy de acuerdo y me lo han comentado más de una vez que no es la forma más óptima, pero cambio una parte de la rentabilidad por la variedad y el entretenimiento de tener una multitud de fuentes, algunas especialmente bellas. 

Al final al peso, obtendré un valor más o menos cercano a lo invertido y con una liquidez muy superior.

O como dicen por aquí cada uno con su pasta....


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2019)

Hola, xuan2008: Pues, la verdad, me parece que Vd. ha encontrado una forma ideal para gestionar su PROPIO "Banco Central"... De hecho, lo que realiza es muy parecido a lo que yo hago: ir promediando las compras en el tiempo, priorizando el MP que considero más apropiado en cada momento (aunque soy demasiado "platero") y dándome el "capricho" de seleccionar el tipo de moneda: moneda circulada o que haya sido dinero en el Oro y, actualmente, Premium en la Plata.

Bueno, eso de la forma más "óptima" es cuestión de gustos o cuantos menos "opinable", aunque lo que realmente vale es lo que uno hace en función de sus conocimientos y, en ocasiones, la "diversificación" puede ir acompañada de la afición a "coleccionar" y por la que algunos pagamos gustosos ese "plus" de más.

En fin, xuan2008, que me parece muy acertada su decisión y en su plazo temporal es difícil que vaya a equivocarse... En un Plan de Pensiones SÍ que tiene más "números" para hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Los estadounidenses ya conocen lo que significa nuestra expresión "dos piedras"...

- Cabreo en Washington por el rechazo de España a enviar su fragata contra Irán: 'Este es otro aviso más a la UE'

Ya tuvimos bastante con la decisión del IMBÉCIL que nos "representó" en las Azores... como para embarcarnos en los "problemas" que se buscan los EE.UU. Y parece que ese criterio va a ser seguido por varios países de la UE... como es LÓGICO. Ya está bien de ejercer de "perros falderos" de un Imperio que se está desmoronando y que práctica una política agresiva en todos los terrenos posibles

Y los MPs sin apenas cambios respecto a ayer. El Oro en la zona que les va "bien", en torno a los $1300 y la Plata sigue en "tierra de nadie", pero con visos de proseguir con su lenta caída, aunque NO creo, en estos momentos, que perfore los mínimos que le dí en este hilo hace ya tiempo... perooooo NUNCA se sabe. De momento, sigue ofreciendo una excelente oportunidad de compra, lo que NO quita para que se pueda adquirir más barata en el futuro, aunque si barajamos esa opción hay que vigilar también el par EUR/USD.

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (16 May 2019)

¿Habéis visto la caída del IPI (Indice de Producción Industrial)???


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2019)

Me lo acabo de mirar y me pasa lo mismo que a casaytierras. Los datos son de Marzo de este año: +1,3%... Está claro que existe una desaceleración, pero el juli, ¿has comparado el dato con los de nuestro entorno? Te doy algunos para el mismo mes: Alemania -11,9%, UK -3,1%, Francia -2,3%, Italia -11,5%, Austria -7,1%, Bélgica -7%...

Como podrás comprobar NO es un dato tan malo como podría pensarse a priori. Eso SÍ, el interanual ya está en -3,4%, perooooo es que desde aquí hace ya casi un año que venimos apuntando a que viene "algo" bastante fuerte, pero NO exclusivo de nuestro país. Nosotros NO somos un "referente" a nivel global.

El dato de Alemania SÍ que pone los pelos como "escarpias"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2019)

¡Ojo! a esto que escribe Moisés Romero...

¿A dónde nos llevan los bancos centrales? Nadie lo sabe

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2019)

Fernando creo que los bancos centrales, ya han pasado de "moda"... tuvieron su oportunidad y lo único que han sabido hacer es la solución "fácil" ... intervenir sobre la economía real con políticas monetarias expansivas, ya que actuar directamente sobre los tipos apenas lograba objetivos "la vieja teoría económica keynesiana" ha funcionado mientras ha funcionado y de la forma que lo ha hecho.

Todo intervencionismo tiene secuelas, y en ocasiones, las secuelas superan al problema que se quiso atajar... me recuerda a la matanza de gorriones del 58 en china para incrementar la productividad de las tierras y finalmente del grano... la consecuencia fue un incremento de plagas y reducción de las cosechas ... teniendo que finalmente importar gorriones rusos.

Con las QE es evidente que va a suceder algo similar...si no está pasando ya.

Los grandes fondos mundiales tienen almacenados tal cantidad de activos, que jamás en la historia antes el "saco" había estado tan lleno, un pinchazo del mismo haría que por mucho que los BC intentasen atajar la riada de ventas "crack" este sería inevitable y de un tamaño jamás visto antes.

La destrucción de dinero en pocos días sería tan inmensa que las garantías para cubrirlas durarían aproximadamente lo que dura un episodio de los Simpsoms.

Dicho esto, creo que los propios fondos llevan tiempo planeando algún tipo de estrategia para evitar la rotura total del sistema económico actual, y actúan por encima de los bancos centrales para efectuar algún tipo de salida ordenada...lo que no sé es hacia dónde...¿renta fija?...con los tipos actuales es una opción, pero también un riesgo, aun que teóricamente menor que permanecer diversificado en renta variable.

Iremos viendo...y apendiendo


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2019)

Hola, paketazo: No sé, amigo... Este "experimento" de los Bancos Centrales NUNCA antes se había dado y es una incógnita el cómo se resolverá. La verdad, es que NO tiene buena "pinta", pero claro también ellos son conscientes de lo que se "juegan"... En fin, que por aquí ya estamos "descontando" el peor de los escenarios y en nuestras propias "soluciones" seguimos trabajando, pero tampoco eso nos garantiza NADA, ya que en el caso de descalabro del Sistema, el "Tsunami" resultante puede ser épico...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: La noticia del día y NO menos esperada... Ya veremos lo que tardamos en entrar en Recesión, incluidos los EE.UU.

- Mercados en rojo: China ‘castiga’ a Trump y da por rotas las conversaciones

Por cierto, los MPs vuelven a mostrar debilidad. Hace unos minutos, el Oro en los $1286,50... En tiempos no tan remotos la noticia aportada lo hubiera movido al alza de forma bastante "impetuosa", de manera que la manipulación resulta más que evidente, por mucho que algunos digan que son "paranoias" nuestras...

Y la Plata cada vez PEOR... Ahora andaba por los $14,482... Si pierde los $14,307 de forma clara, puede darse un buen paseo a la baja hasta el soporte realmente FUERTE y que está en los entornos de los $13,775. De todas formas, el par EUR/USD tampoco está ayudando en su "abaratamiento".

Saludos.


----------



## Jotac (17 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: La noticia del día y NO menos esperada... Ya veremos lo que tardamos en entrar en Recesión, incluidos los EE.UU.
> 
> - Mercados en rojo: China ‘castiga’ a Trump y da por rotas las conversaciones
> 
> ...



Hola! es todo un circo: mercados, criptos, cotización de MPs...ya se encargan de que esto sea así por muy honestos y buenos que sean los principios. Lo que no deja de sorprenderme es que hablas con la gente y como si oyen llover, lo que no se cuenta en los telediarios no existe...vaya manera de estar globalmente manipulados, en todos los sentidos. Me recuerda al cuento del rey desnudo...pues eso, en pelotas! Así que es algo que ha sido y será. Mientras, los conscientes intentaremos prevenir. Buen día!


----------



## el juli (17 May 2019)

Si bien podemos dar por hecho que hay manipulación de precios de MPs.... lo que está claro es que parece difícil que el oro vuelva a los 260 USD/oz que se vieron en 2001


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2019)

Hola, el jul: A ese precio, el Oro NO se puede extraer...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: En el Oro precios como los que indicas, SÍ que podrían producirse, pero sólo en contadas mineras extractoras salen los "números" y de aquella manera... La mayoría, llegados a ahí, pondrían en "stand bye" la producción y ya se está dando algún caso.

De todas formas, paraisofiscal, ¿a qué debes la subida de los precios en el Paladio? Bien, esto mismo podría producirse en los demás MPs, especialmente en el Oro y más si se causa un fuerte "desorden" en el Sistema monetario actual o bien fruto de una fuerte Crisis financiera, económica, geopolítica, etc., etc.

# casaytierras: En el Oro hay que esperar a ver si toca y perfora la media de 200 sesiones para aventurar caídas más pronunciadas. De momento, los últimos mínimos parece que le dan un buen soporte.

La situación de la Plata es mucho más "preocupante"... Vamos a ver si toca los $13,775 y entonces ya podremos especular a futuro. Realmente, los actuales precios parecen "irreales", pero es lo que hay y no hay más...

Bueno, la lectura positiva que me hago en mi caso es que llevo tiempo comprando Plata a unos precios muy baratos. El tiempo me dirá si ha sido así o no, aunque lo que importará realmente NO es su precio, sino su poder adquisitivo... aunque ahí el Oro ha ofrecido SIEMPRE una mejor protección.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (17 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *EL ORDEN MONETARIO ACTUAL ESTÁ CERCA DE SU FIN*
> 
> Original en inglés: THE CURRENT MONETARY ORDER IS NEARING ITS END
> 
> Traducido al mejor idioma del planeta: Traductor de Google



Si lo mismo que se leía por aqui hace unos años, que el dolar iba a desaparecer, blablabla, y ahí sigue.


----------



## Josebs (17 May 2019)

xuan2008 dijo:


> Como participe, que intenta leer y enterarse, para poder forjar una opinión propia no tengo nada sustancial para aportar que no sea mi propia experiencia en el ahorro en metales.
> 
> Hace años, después de desengañarme con los planes de pensiones, la mucha parta que tengo invertida solo la recuperaré en un lejano futuro de jubilado ... antes era a los 65 ahora a los 67 mañana me veo a los 70..
> 
> ...




Yo te recomendaría humildemente que no compres monedas en fracción de onza pues estás pagando un alto sobreprecio, es mejor esperar y adquirir una onza entera o mínimo 1/2, las de 1/10 o 1/4 pagas el gramo mucho más caro normalmente, un saludo, buen fin de semana.


----------



## Berciano230 (17 May 2019)

Cuando compras oro o plata en las tiendas via online hay alguna manera de no dejar huella? O siempre le consta a hacienda ese gasto?


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Sigue demostrando el mismo "nivel" de SIEMPRE en sus "aportaciones", por llamarlas de alguna manera. Mire, este hilo lleva poco más de 6 años -que es MUCHO...- y está claro que el proceso para que una moneda de reserva internacional sea "destronada" requiere de un TIEMPO. El USD acabará como las demás monedas que le precedieron. El Cuándo y el Cómo es algo que desconocemos como se producirá y, por lo tanto, tampoco sabemos si lo viviremos o no...

# berciano230: Las "comunicaciones" oficialmente son a partir de los 3.000 Euros, pero se queda "registrado" a partir de los 1.000 Euros. En lo personal, entiendo que es hasta oportuno tener algunas monedas en "conocimiento" de Hacienda y más cómo se pondrán las cosas en el futuro... Tampoco hay que tener ningún temor, siempre que podamos justificar la procedencia del dinero, a fin de cuentas hoy en día "nuestro" dinero ya NO es nuestro dinero... Es absolutamente maquiavélico lo que se está viviendo al respecto.

¡Ah! y la Plata haciendo "malabares" en la zona apuntada a la baja. Es posible que se dé el nivel que casaytierras y yo hemos apuntado. ¿Más abajo de ahí? Habrá que esperar a ver si se da el caso y también a qué precio se encuentra el FÍSICO...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2019)

Josebs dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría humildemente que no compres monedas en fracción de onza pues estás pagando un alto sobreprecio, es mejor esperar y adquirir una onza entera o mínimo 1/2, las de 1/10 o 1/4 pagas el gramo mucho más caro normalmente, un saludo, buen fin de semana.



Pues que quieres que te diga, yo ahora mismo cambiaría las onzas por fracciones menores, por un sencillo motivo:

Voy a largo o muy largo plazo, doy por sentado el incremento de los controles de capitales.

Espero un notable incremento del precio de los metales preciosos en una década respecto a hoy.

Una onza de 1000€ podría quien sabe incluso valer 3000€ en unos años.

¿que consideras más fácil hacer líquido en caso de precisarlo?... una onza o 1/4 de onza, hablo de monedas de 7grs. o 5grs. etc.

¿que piensas puede ser más "cantoso" en caso de no pretender serlo?... una onza o monedas menores

Por último pagas un sobreprecio por la moneda menor, pero si la vendes en un futuro como moneda, y no por el contenido de oro, también la venderás más cara. así que lo comido por lo servido.

Los metales siguen poniéndose "dulces"... pero ojo, hace dos días el oro ha realizado un amago sobre los 1300$ para venirse abajo... yo lo nombraría como un aviso a navegantes (recordemos que ese día cayo fuerte la renta variable)...creo que fue Fernando quién indico su valor refugio ese día como motivo de la subida... Si con una bajada de la bolsa de un 2% desde casi máximos rondamos los 1300$ a dónde podemos ir con una bajada de un 30% en RV.

Queda evidenciado que el oro va a ser un claro refugio en caso de un crash...que no digo que venga mañana...pero de venir, al menos una parte invertida en oro, debería estar a salvo de esa tempestad, y ofrecer buenos retornos.

Buena entrada de fin de semana.


----------



## xuan2008 (17 May 2019)

Josebs dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría humildemente que no compres monedas en fracción de onza pues estás pagando un alto sobreprecio, es mejor esperar y adquirir una onza entera o mínimo 1/2, las de 1/10 o 1/4 pagas el gramo mucho más caro normalmente, un saludo, buen fin de semana.



No si también compré alguna vez monedas de gran valor un ejemplo los espectaculares 50 pesos mexicanos..







Pero en estas la pega que le veo es la liquidez para colocarla rápidamente, es mucho dinero de una sola vez. Y si el precio del oro se disparará su valor podría ser.... 

Vamos lo que intento explicar, que la variedad me da flexibilidad.


----------



## MIP (18 May 2019)

No funciona así. Los mayoristas (buenos) de metales se cubren del riesgo de precio con productos financieros así que les importa poco que el spot sea $8 o $30. Ellos solo ganan dinero con la prima y los spreads compra venta. 

Ejemplo el mayorista compra 5000 onzas de plata a $14. Inmediatamente vende un producto financiero reverenciado a la plata a ese precio (que equivalga a un subyacente de 5000 onzas)

Si el precio cae a $8 la plata comprada vale $6 menos por onza, pero el futuro vendido les da $6 por onza con lo cual se quedan igual. 

A medida que van vendiendo el producto o compren más, van balanceando la posición para seguir con un riesgo neutro al movimiento del precio. 

Luego venden ese producto con un margen y de eso viven.


----------



## FranMen (18 May 2019)

No se si lo dice el artículo, pero hay otra forma interesante de deshacerse de dólares: quebrando países cuya deuda sea en dólares: al no poder pagar esos dolares se pierden. En realidad no llegan a quebrar si no que devalúan su moneda con lo que tienen que entregar más bienes de los esperados al principio de recibir el préstamo. Además le permite a USA producir más dólares que esos países compraran gustosamente para no quebrar. Negocio redondo para USA cuando produce esos dolares de la nada. Como no llegan a quebrar esos dólares no desaparecen pero permiten a USA seguir con la patada hacia delante y seguir produciendo dólares y que se los compren
Es la carrera de la rata, la única forma de desvincularse es dejar de endeudarse en moneda extranjera (dólares) y protegerte con oro, justo lo que están haciendo Rusia y China


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Yo creo que lo más sensato es tener distintos "formatos" en los MPs, pero muy especialmente en el Oro. SIEMPRE será más fácil de "negociar" en moneda pequeña que en grande. Lo vemos en la vida cotidiana y NO hace tanto que para un billete de 500 Euros NO había cambio... Además, dependiendo de la situación, da hasta cierto "repelús" pensar en cómo se podrán utilizar las monedas de 1 Oz. y, obviamente, aquí me estoy planteando una situación madmaxista. En otras, está claro que hay un amplio abanico de "soluciones".

En lo personal, priorizo la moneda pequeña, aunque tengo de distintos "formatos", desde los 50 Pesos mexicanos hasta auténticas "lentejas", aunque éstas últimas hace tiempo que descarté su compra. Para cumplir su hipotético objetivo ya tengo la Plata.

Supongo que a algunos les gusta más la "consistencia" que se aprecia en la moneda de 1 Oz. de Oro y sobre su menor precio en relación a otras de menor tamaño, pues es como dices... Llegados a "x" en el espacio temporal, y suponiendo que el Oro sea más caro que ahora, lo de menos será el precio al que lo hayamos adquirido. De todas formas, el criterio general que existe en este hilo es tenerlo como VALOR REFUGIO, es decir por si vienen mal dadas, por tanto el factor "precio" entiendo que es bastante secundario. Teóricamente, NO nos vamos a hacer "ricos" con el Oro que podamos poseer, fuera de algunas contadas excepciones que puedan existir y que, seguramente, tienen bastante Oro ATESORADO.

# putabolsa: NO tiene ningún sentido "trocear" la moneda si nos planteamos que pueda existir esa posibilidad. Si es así, lo mejor es tener monedas "pequeñas" y, además, para compras o transacciones menores SIEMPRE estará la Plata.

# MIP: En los mayoristas es como dices, pero en los minoristas (los que suelen vendernos) NO suele ser así. En estos casos, en función de sus "perspectivas" -conocen bien el mercado-, lo que hacen es "descargar" o bien paralizan las ventas con la "cantinela" de "no disponible" y a la espera de mejores tiempos... Eso en el Bullion, porque en el Premium la repercusión SIEMPRE es mucho menor. Total aquí entra el Coleccionismo que tiene su mercado.

# Caballero sin espada: Es un auténtico placer leerle, aunque haya aspectos -los menos- en que podamos tener opiniones diferentes. NADA importante, por cuanto yo valoro primero las "formas" y luego la argumentación. En ambos casos, Vd. cumple perfectamente con ambas variables y, además, con "nota".

Desde luego, entiendo que ambos somos fervientes "metaleros", pero porque hemos llegado ahí por CONVICCIÓN, dicho de otra manera: que lo tenemos MUY CLARO. Eso es bueno y SIEMPRE he animado a quienes nos leen que primero estudien y entiendan los MPs, sino mejor que se dediquen a otra cosa, así dormirán más tranquilos...

La verdad, Caballero sin espada, es que de esta situación me parece que una salida "ordenada" va a ser harto complicada, y a "x" plazo parece que lo más probable es que se pueda producir un conflicto bélico de alcance mundial. La política de los EE.UU. ya sabemos cuál es...

Y dejo un enlace que "avala" lo que estoy apuntando...

www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/noticias/defensa/25178-el-gasto-militar-global-alcanza-su-cota-maxima-desde-el-final-de-la-guerra-fria-en-medio-de-la-tension-entre-eeuu-y-china

Por cierto, y antes de dejarlo por ahora, os dejo también el último COT. Está claro lo que "pensaban" hacer con el Oro, pero desde luego lo que ha sucedido en la Plata NO tiene mucha "explicación"... Es posible que acabe girándose al alza, aunque ya sabemos que últimamente el COT ya NO es tan fiable...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - May 17, 2019

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (18 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # paketazo: Yo creo que lo más sensato es tener distintos "formatos" en los MPs, pero muy especialmente en el Oro. SIEMPRE será más fácil de "negociar" en moneda pequeña que en grande. Lo vemos en la vida cotidiana y NO hace tanto que para un billete de 500 Euros NO había cambio... Además, dependiendo de la situación, da hasta cierto "repelús" pensar en cómo se podrán utilizar las monedas de 1 Oz. y, obviamente, aquí me estoy planteando una situación madmaxista. En otras, está claro que hay un amplio abanico de "soluciones".
> 
> ...



Buenos días no puedo ver los enlaces, nose si al resto de compañeros les ocurre igual, un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2019)

Hola,berciano230: El enlace del espiadigital ya funciona. ¡Ojo! que esa web tarda en entrar y hay horas del día en que NO funciona. El motivo lo desconozco. Y el otro, sobre el COT, está correcto. El primero lo acabo de corregir y en el segundo no ha hecho falta.

# FranMen: EE.UU. lo tiene bastante más fácil de lo que apuntas y de hecho ya hace más de un año que lo ha puesto en práctica: "exportar" Inflación y luego has de tener muy en cuenta que la mayor parte de la Deuda, sobre todo en los países emergentes, está en USD, de manera que la refinanciación de los intereses es al ALZA, de manera que ambos factores crean un fuerte Déficit en cuenta corriente en los países afectados.

Y respecto a Rusia y a China, qué valor tienen sus monedas... El Yuan aún, y Gracias a su entrada en el FMI, pero el Rublo... Fuera de Rusia NO vale para NADA. Prueba en una casa de cambio y verás cuál es el diferencial existente. Rusia es una potencia, pero curiosamente su moneda es una auténtica MIERDA fuera de sus fronteras.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (18 May 2019)

Desde hace unos años los minoristas también tienen a su alcance herramientas financieras para realizar coberturas de riesgo en metales, desde 1 onza.

Si no las usan es por desconocimiento, vagancia o incompetencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2019)

Bueno, MIP, creo que cada cual es muy libre de gestionar su empresa como mejor le parezca. Entiendo que los que llevan años en este tipo de negocio, y otros también asociados a las Materias Primas, conocen de esa "herramienta" que comentas. Por ejemplo, ya sabes la "pasta" que mueven en los EE.UU. los Futuros sobre el Zumo de Naranja.

Saludos.


----------



## jaris (18 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga, yo ahora mismo cambiaría las onzas por fracciones menores, por un sencillo motivo:
> 
> Voy a largo o muy largo plazo, doy por sentado el incremento de los controles de capitales.
> 
> ...



Hola a todos. que opinais de esos lingotes precortados como tabletas de chocolate y que cada pieza es de solo un gramo.
O el Maplegram 25, una especie de blister con 25 moneditas de un gramo.
Por ser tan pequeños salen caros, sobre todo las moneditas, pero pensando en ese entorno madmaxista son ideales para compras pequeñas, trueque etc.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¡Zas! ¡Zas! para aquellos que siguen negando que exista manipulación en los mercados de MPs...

- Estados Unidos cierra el cerco en torno a los manipuladores del mercado de metales preciosos

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (18 May 2019)

Jotac dijo:


> Hola! es todo un circo: mercados, criptos, cotización de MPs...ya se encargan de que esto sea así por muy honestos y buenos que sean los principios. Lo que no deja de sorprenderme es que hablas con la gente y como si oyen llover, lo que no se cuenta en los telediarios no existe...vaya manera de estar globalmente manipulados, en todos los sentidos. Me recuerda al cuento del rey desnudo...pues eso, en pelotas! Así que es algo que ha sido y será. Mientras, los conscientes intentaremos prevenir. Buen día!



El otro día estuve hablando con un compañero de trabajo, yo le comentaba la posibilidad de que en un espacio más o menos breve de tiempo ocurriese un acontecimiento que hiciera que todos los papelitos de colores que tuviera en el cajón de los calcetines y la cifra que aparece en el cajero cuando pulsa la opción de "consultar saldo" se convirtieran en cero o no le valdrían ni para comprar el pan. También le comentaba que era una buena idea comprar MP para salvaguardar parte de sus ahorros. A pesar de ser entre todos los del trabajo el que más lee y más conocimientos demuestra, poco menos que se descojonó de mí. "Tú te crees que alguien te va a vender algo a cambio de una piedra amarilla?" me decía.
Los pocos conocimentos sobre el tema de los que dispongo (gran parte gracias a los foreros de este hilo) me dicen que el oro nunca perderá todo su valor como "dinero".
La gente no está informada y tiene plena confianza en el dinero fiat. Si les intentas convencer de lo contrario es como si hablas con la pared.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2019)

En estos casos, Pintxen, lo mejor es NO perder el tiempo... Hay demasiado ignorante "inteligente".

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (18 May 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Si les intentas convencer de lo contrario es como si hablas con la pared.



Pásale este video: 
A lo mejor tratar de explicarle los motivos por los cuales se ha considerado dinero desde hace milenios es pedir demasiado. Pero le puedes hacer hincapié en que la monedita esa amarilla, a pesar de abultar menos que el fajo de billetes, de cuando se grabó el vídeo hasta ahora vale el doble, mientras que los papelitos siguen igual. Es lo que tiene imprimir cromos.


----------



## FranMen (18 May 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> El otro día estuve hablando con un compañero de trabajo, yo le comentaba la posibilidad de que en un espacio más o menos breve de tiempo ocurriese un acontecimiento que hiciera que todos los papelitos de colores que tuviera en el cajón de los calcetines y la cifra que aparece en el cajero cuando pulsa la opción de "consultar saldo" se convirtieran en cero o no le valdrían ni para comprar el pan. También le comentaba que era una buena idea comprar MP para salvaguardar parte de sus ahorros. A pesar de ser entre todos los del trabajo el que más lee y más conocimientos demuestra, poco menos que se descojonó de mí. "Tú te crees que alguien te va a vender algo a cambio de una piedra amarilla?" me decía.
> Los pocos conocimentos sobre el tema de los que dispongo (gran parte gracias a los foreros de este hilo) me dicen que el oro nunca perderá todo su valor como "dinero".
> La gente no está informada y tiene plena confianza en el dinero fiat. Si les intentas convencer de lo contrario es como si hablas con la pared.



Que tu mano derecha no sepa lo que hace la izquierda! Si vienen mal dadas ya sabes uno que te va a ir pidiendo (después de haberse descojonado de ti )


----------



## Pintxen (18 May 2019)

Tienes razón, pero ambos sabemos que con la mierda de sueldo que cobramos tampoco nos daría para muchas onzas.
No se si a vosotros os pasa, pero a mí el cuerpo me pide no decirle a nadie si compro o no MP, ni siquiera a los familiares más cercanos, por una parte por lo que tú has comentado y por otra parte para que no me miren como si estuviera zumbado


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: No te pienses... John Edmonds, a pesar de su juventud, NO es un "cualquiera" en el mundo de los MPs. Yo le he leído en bastantes artículos y entrevistas que le han efectuado. El tío sabe bastante sobre el tema. Por otro lado, dentro de JP Morgan tenía el cargo de Vicepresidente, por tanto era un "pez gordo", de manera que lo que haya podido "cantar" será importante, aunque como bien dices ya veremos lo que nos llega a través de los medios de comunicación... Bueno, de allí, de los EE.UU., porque por estos lares NO nos enteramos de NADA verdaderamente importante.

Dejo un enlace del pasado mes de Noviembre sobre algo de lo declarado por Edmonds. Por ejemplo, que admite haber manipulado, junto a otros operadores de JP Morgan, los precios de los contratos de futuros de los principales MPs. Y eso de 2009 a 2015... NO hace mucho que se pasó por este hilo un "enteradillo" diciendo que eso era imposible... SÍ, ya lo vemos.

Former JP Morgan trader pleads guilty to manipulating US metals markets for years

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2019)

Y esto otro enlace también es interesante...

- China's currency is sending a warning signal about the trade war

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: Que te miren como un "zumbado" es lo de menos en un mundo lleno de "muertos vivientes"... Quizás. sea más una cuestión de Seguridad que de otra cosa.

Depende del entorno, pero entiendo que algún allegado SÍ que debería saber algo, más que nada porque NADIE está exento de irse al otro "barrio" de un día para otro... y si realmente estimas a alguien, pues mucho mejor que se beneficiará de algo que sino vete a saber en qué manos podría llegar a caer...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2019)

SÍ, casaytierras, "seguro" que a $10 podremos pillar Plata FÍSICA a ese precio... Como dijo Calderón de la Barca, "Los Sueños, Sueños son"... Algunos en su afición al "papel" parecen olvidar que la REALIDAD muchas veces es distinta y eso lo pude vivir hace ya muchos años en los mercados de Materias Primas... Además, de SIEMPRE han sido objeto de MANIPULACIÓN.

También las manzanas tienen un precio en origen y ya sabemos cuál es el que recibe el agricultor (que encima está como para "jugar" a los Futuros) y el que los consumidores pagamos... ¡Bienvenidos a la REALIDAD!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Yo creo que es al revés de como apuntas. Verás, Edmonds fue acusado cuando ya NO trabajaba para JP Morgan, por lo tanto es posible que su implicación viniera desde "alguien" de esa firma o bien de la "competencia" y también conocedora y practicante de los mismos delitos. El objetivo claro es JP Morgan... más que Edmonds en sí. Ten en cuenta que ya están preparadas varias demandas colectivas de posibles afectados y esto puede tener un coste impresionante para estos Banksters.

Y Edmonds, que está colaborando plenamente con la Justicia estadounidense, ya ha indicado que operaba con el conocimiento y consentimiento de sus superiores. Ya sabemos que determinadas cantidades sólo pueden moverse siendo así, otra cosa es que cuando vayan mal dadas se busquen "testaferros"...

En fin, habrá que esperar hasta Diciembre para ver cómo se resuelve este asunto, puesto que se ha pospuesto hasta ese mes la condena para Edmonds, es decir que seguramente entrará en el "talego", pero claro en función de la colaboración que aporte y los resultados que se obtengan, puede minorar mucho los años que le piden.

El caso parece que está MUY CLARO para la Justicia estadounidense y algunos de estos "espabilados" que dicen que la manipulación de los MPs es "imposible", mejor harían en informarse bien, en vez de utilizar argumentos de "quita y pon"... Eso SÍ con una cuidada verborrea adornada con los oportunos "anglicismos"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En línea con lo que vengo comentando...

- Lawrence Wilkerson Warns The US Is Driving Down A Highway To War With China

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: De nuevo el Deutsche Bank...

- www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/noticias/historico-de-noticias/25262-que-le-pasa-al-deutsche-bank-y-por-que-hay-que-asustarse

Tarda un poco en cargar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2019)

No tiene porqué repetirse, pero me he estado mirando el gráfico del pasado año en el Oro y podría darse algo parecido después de la última caída en el metal dorado... El mes de Junio es un período estacional malo para el Oro, aunque NO el peor... Como estaba comentando, el 3 de Junio del pasado año el Oro inició la caída en los entornos de los $1327 para finalizarla el 12 de Agosto en los $1195.

El dato del año pasado NO es relevante para pensar que vuelva a realizar el mismo proceso, pero es conveniente vigilarlo para aquellos que deseen iniciar alguna compra o sobre todo para los que estén "tentados" de entrar en mineras de MPs. Aquí el desempeño lo están haciendo mejor las empresas de Regalías y tantas veces recomendadas en este hilo. Se gana menos con ellas, pero desde luego también se pierde muchísimo menos cuando vienen mal dadas...

De todas formas, hay bastantes riesgos latentes que pueden influir positivamente en el Oro: la Guerra Comercial de EE.UU. y China, Irán, Venezuela, Siria...

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (20 May 2019)

He estado mirando esta tienda GOLDSILVER.BE y tienen buenos precios tanto en oro como en plata (onzas).

Te guardan durante 18 meses los pedidos y un pedido norma cuesta sólo 12 euros de gastos de envio

¿ Alguien les ha hecho algún pedido recientemente ?

Creo recordar que un forero los recomendó


----------



## walkerheras (20 May 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> He estado mirando esta tienda GOLDSILVER.BE y tienen buenos precios tanto en oro como en plata (onzas).
> 
> Te guardan durante 18 meses los pedidos y un pedido norma cuesta sólo 12 euros de gastos de envio
> 
> ...



Hola, hace poco recibí un pedido de ellos , y los gtos de envio fueron 35 e para 50 oz de plata.
Unico problema que se olvidaron de mandarme 2 oz de las que pedí , por suerte me devolviero el importe de ellas.


----------



## Jake el perro (20 May 2019)

walkerheras dijo:


> Hola, hace poco recibí un pedido de ellos , y los gtos de envio fueron 35 e para 50 oz de plata.
> Unico problema que se olvidaron de mandarme 2 oz de las que pedí , por suerte me devolviero el importe de ellas.



Pues he añadido al carrito 50 onzas de plata y me salían 12 euros de gastos de envío


----------



## walkerheras (20 May 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Pues he añadido al carrito 50 onzas de plata y me salían 12 euros de gastos de envío



Te has registrado ? si sigues el proceso de compra en el apartado de costes de envio a España , sale 35e , lo acabo de comprobar.


----------



## Jake el perro (20 May 2019)

walkerheras dijo:


> Te has registrado ? si sigues el proceso de compra en el apartado de costes de envio a España , sale 35e , lo acabo de comprobar.



Ok

Me deben salir los gastos para Alemania, ya me extrañaba a mi


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Es como comenta walkerheras, al menos en la última simulación que hice.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un buen artículo...

- Gold Suppression: It’s Not a Question of IF but to WHAT EXTENT | Zero Hedge

Por cierto, para los más "plateros" os invito a visitar mi Blog en Rankia. Allí tengo colocados dos artículos muy interesantes.

También comentaros que me está llamando mucho la atención la "quema" que está sufriendo Hecla Mining... Mucho ¡Ojo! hasta dónde puedan llevarla... En el hipotético caso de que llegará a $1 o sus proximidades, algo que ahora podría parecer "imposible", se podrían colocar unos pocos "dineros" ahí. La compañía en sí NO me gusta y os lo he comentado en repetidas veces, tanto por su Deuda como por su gestión, pero teniendo en cuenta sus reservas probadas, sobre todo las del Oro, a determinados precios es una minera donde el riesgo potencial queda muy residual en relación al retorno esperado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: La propuesta del congresista Alex Xavier Mooney, representante republicano para el 2º Distrito del Congreso de West Virginia, tiene pocos visos de llegar lejos...

En cualquier caso, es interesante entrar en el enlace y leer lo que pone en la propuesta y que viene a ser lo mismo que venimos denunciando muchos, incluido este hilo.

Y dejo algo que es bastante grave...

El sarcófago nuclear de EEUU en el Pacífico se ha resquebrajado

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Is Gold About To Go Full Bull?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2019)

Totalmente de acuerdo con Moisés Romero...

- El dinero se prepara para tipos cero o negativos en Europa

Eso SÍ, la Banca continuará prestando a intereses de auténtico LATROCINIO...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Aquí os dejo las declaraciones de Frank Holmes, CEO de US Global Investors y que piensa lo mismo que vengo diciendo en este hilo: China es el principal culpable del actual precio del Oro...

- If It Weren't For

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (22 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Aquí os dejo las declaraciones de Frank Holmes, CEO de US Global Investors y que piensa lo mismo que vengo diciendo en este hilo: China es el principal culpable del actual precio del Oro...
> 
> - If It Weren't For
> 
> Saludos.



Como mi nivel de inglés es muy malo, entiendo que la táctica china sería comprar a un precio más o menos estabilizado (o manipulado por ellos) durante un largo tiempo para, una vez pete todo, tener una cantidad ingente de oro que respalde su economía y eche por los suelos a sus principales rivales.

Si los foreros compran una onza cada tanto, esto les puede proteger y hacer aumentar su patrimonio de manera bárbara


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Jake el perro: Te recomiendo la utilización del traductor del navegador. Respecto a China, la verdad es que ese país se interesó por el Oro en tiempos recientes, creo que fue a partir del 2009. En el pasado tuvo una milenaria tradición "platera" y que todavía perdura en las zonas rurales.

Dicho esto, China puede estar comprando Oro para "cubrirse las espaldas" ante un gran abanico de posibles adversidades y más cómo se le están poniendo las cosas con los EE.UU. Tiene mucha "pasta", especialmente Dólares estadounidenses, para mantener el precio del Oro en la zona que es más conveniente para sus intereses. Tiene bastante sentido que ellos sean una de las partes fundamentales para mantener oprimida la cotización del Oro.

NO, tampoco nos "confundamos", China NO tiene ni de lejos el Oro necesario para respaldar una Economía sobrecalentada y llena de burbujas. Su ATESORAMIENTO del Oro lo debes ver más como una medida "defensiva" y que muchos deberían copiar, especialmente los ciudadanos de a pie...

# paraisofiscal: Hombre, uno ha pagado la "leche" a lo largo de una vida para tener DERECHO a una pensión digna y de ahí NO me bajo... Ciertamente, ir promediando en el tiempo la compra de Oro haría mucho más fácil la Jubilación y, realmente, es la mejor opción para hacerse un Plan de Pensiones DECENTE.

Saludos.


----------



## grom (23 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dicho esto, China puede estar comprando Oro para "cubrirse las espaldas" ante un gran abanico de posibles adversidades y más cómo se le están poniendo las cosas con los EE.UU. Tiene mucha "pasta", especialmente Dólares estadounidenses, para mantener el precio del Oro en la zona que es más conveniente para sus intereses. Tiene bastante sentido que ellos sean una de las partes fundamentales para mantener oprimida la cotización del Oro.



No acabo de entender como se puede tener controlado a la baja el precio del oro por parte de quien quiere comprar.
Teniendo muchos dolares y queriendo comprar, harias subir el precio.... no?

Podrias comentar algo mas sobre este asunto?


----------



## Jake el perro (23 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Teniendo casa pagada y la buena costumbre de ahorrar un soberano al mes por persona, creo que no sería necesario ni que recibiéramos pensión alguna.
> 
> Perdón, pensaba en voz alta



Me sorprende ver que no todas las empresas webs que venden oro disponen de soberanos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2019)

Hola, grom: NO es difícil... El Oro, como cualquier otro activo financiero, puede recibir una fuerte presión mediante el "papel" (Cortos) y ello puede permitir la adquisición del FÍSICO. De hecho, hay un ejemplo muy parecido en lo que ha estado o está efectuando JP Morgan en el mercado de la Plata.

Un activo puede subir cuando la demanda es tan fuerte que NO compensa mantener los Cortos colocados y, por el contrario, mantenerse o bajar cuando la presión bajista absorbe toda la demanda. Lo que sucede es que el mercado del Oro mueve un "pastizal" y mantener un "Control" sólo pueden hacerlo "manos fuertes" de VERDAD.

Mira, grom, hoy he escrito un post en mi Blog de Rankia sobre las compras de Oro de los Bancos Centrales y que están en unos niveles muy altos, incluso superiores a los del 2013... y aún así el Oro ha continuado dentro de un rango de precios muy definido.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2019)

# paraisofiscal: Más didáctico...

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (23 May 2019)

Pudiendo comprar un soberano o 1/4 de onza de oro, tiene mas salida y valor el soberano? Todos elegiriais esa opción?


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2019)

Hola, berciano230: En el caso que planteas, al igual que paraisofiscal, soy más partidario del Soberano. Es una moneda "pequeña" que se acerca mucho al precio medio del Oro. De hecho, hoy a nivel particular he acertado en el "timing"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy interesante lo que nos cuenta este artículo y más viniendo de Forbes...

Yes, Gold Is Being Manipulated. But To What Extent?

Queda bastante claro que SÍ existe una evidente manipulación en todos los activos donde se fijan determinados "tiburones" y el Oro NO es ajeno. Fijaros en lo que se comenta al respecto... Y mucho ¡Ojito! con los ETFs de MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 May 2019)

Los bancos manejan a su beneficio la información de sus clientes. Con las acciones y lis stop loss pasa lo mismo. Ya lo habéis hablado antes aquí


----------



## Berciano230 (24 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No es que tenga más salida o valor el Soberano, es que sale mejor de precio que sus homólogas en tamaño.
> 
> Es lo más cercano en precio a las onzas enteras:
> 
> ...



Y en una supuesta venta futura a largo plazo tiene la misma venta? Aun no siendo el soberano de oro en su totalidad? Eso no influye ?
Saludos


Namasté


----------



## Pintxen (24 May 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Pudiendo comprar un soberano o 1/4 de onza de oro, tiene mas salida y valor el soberano? Todos elegiriais esa opción?
> 
> 
> Namasté



Todos los argumentos que te han dado los compañeros son válidos, pero yo que quieres que te diga, el oro PURO es oro puro.
Pongamos el caso de tener que elegir entre un kruguerrand o un maple, las dos de 1 onza y al mismo precio yo no me lo pensaba. Otra cosa es si te gusta más el aspecto de una u otra, o no tener que verle el careto a la Isabel II...


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Y en una supuesta venta futura a largo plazo tiene la misma venta? Aun no siendo el soberano de oro en su totalidad? Eso no influye ?
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Namasté



Todo va a depender del tipo de venta que pretendas lograr.

Si llevas un soberano o un maple a un compro oro, allí te lo pesan, te dicen su pureza pillan calculadora, multiplican peso de oro fino por lo que pagan por oro ese día y es lo que hay... luego lo mezclan todo y a fundir para Suiza.

Si pretendes rascar un precio mejor, tienes dos opciones, tienda especializada en moneda/metales preciosos/subasta o ir al mercado entre particulares.

Tu piensa en que vendes un coche...¿quién suele pagar más?

- Desguace
- Concesionario de segunda mano
- Particulares

Con los metales pasa lo mismo, lo que está claro, es que si precisas liquidez inmediata, el compro oro está en cada calle principal, y el particular correcto para ese objeto puede tardar días en aparecer y cerrar el trato.

¿que tipo de moneda/lingote comprar?

Yo tengo mi propia opinión, formada por experiencia y la de otros, y creo que la moneda fácil de reconocer, al mejor precio respecto al spot, y pudiendo ser que sea una moneda de tamaño inferior a 1/2 OZ es la que tiene más posibilidades de salir rápido y a un mejor precio en el futuro.

No entro en moneda de colección o series limitadas...pero volvemos a lo mismo, precisamos el comprador concreto que nos la quiera comprar, y el tiempo a veces también es oro.

El soberano, vreneli, napoleón... son monedas muy comunes, reconocidas y con salida en cualquier numismática, o entre particulares...si pagas más por una bullion tipo maple, canguro... solo obtendrás mejor precio respecto al spot entre particulares, o algunas numismáticas concretas, reitero que al compro oro, se la pela que sea una moneda de oro puro 999

Lo ideal en estos casos y pudiendo, es tener variedad, uno se entretiene viéndolas, y al final siempre aparece una favorita.


----------



## Tichy (24 May 2019)

El oro puro se araña con mirarlo, por no hablar de que se te caiga por accidente. En cambio, un soberano, un Krugerrand, una Alfonsina o un napoleón los puedes manipular a gusto, pesar, medir, incluso atar con un hilo y meter en agua para medir la densidad. Lo poco que tengo .999 me da miedo incluso con guantes simplemente pesarlo.

Pero vamos, allá cada uno con sus "gustos".


----------



## Berciano230 (24 May 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Todos los argumentos que te han dado los compañeros son válidos, pero yo que quieres que te diga, el oro PURO es oro puro.
> Pongamos el caso de tener que elegir entre un kruguerrand o un maple, las dos de 1 onza y al mismo precio yo no me lo pensaba. Otra cosa es si te gusta más el aspecto de una u otra, o no tener que verle el careto a la Isabel II...



Claro yo me refiero a vente entre particulares o casas como andorrano.. lo q me llama la atención es q este mas barato un soberano a 1/4 de onza de oro puro.. aun siendo el soberano moneda de colección..


Namasté


----------



## Berciano230 (24 May 2019)

Es mas barato el gramo de oro de soberano que de 1/4 onza a eso me refiero, si estoy equivocado digamelo


Namasté


----------



## Pintxen (24 May 2019)

Si, así es, suele ser más barato, pero si compras cada moneda en una fecha diferente y con un intervalo de, pongamos tres meses, con las fluctuaciones del precio del oro, puede que te haya salido más barata la de 1/4 de onza que el soberano. Aquí lo dificil es acertar cuando comprar, a pesar de que algunos foreros afirman que no es muy relevante a cuanto cotice el oro en el momento de comprar, para los que andamos justitos hay mucha diferencia. Por ejemplo, hace unos seis meses en Coininvest había onzas por debajo de los 1.100 € , o cuatro 1/4 onzas por el precio actual de una onza, bien, pues no compré y ahora me arrepiento.


----------



## Berciano230 (24 May 2019)

Sabeis alguna pagina dnd subasten tanto oro como plata?


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: He comentado muchas veces que en el Oro aplico una regla que falla muy pocas veces: me interesa el producto, está en "precio" -para mí-, tengo la "pasta", pues NO tengo que plantearme NADA más: lo compro y me olvido. Tampoco se compra Oro cada día...

Te digo esto, Pintxen, desde la experiencia de los años... Sé que hay precios a los que compré que NO volveré a ver en mi vida y, por otro lado, el "timing" es algo muy difícil de conseguir, tanto en el Oro como en cualquier otro activo.

Pasando a otra cosa, sigo pensando que es mucho más líquida y mejor moneda la "pequeña" circulada o reconocida como puede ser el Soberano, 20 Francos, etc. En cualquier caso, y fuera de casos puntuales (más asociados a la Numismática), se nos pagará en función del Oro puro contenido en la moneda.

En fin, entiendo que cada cual debe comprar aquello que más le guste, pero también se ha de mirar el precio entre comparables. Punto y aparte son algún tipo de monedas como las Pandas más antiguas -NO las de ahora- y que tienen un "plus" que muchos pagan o NO. En mi caso, me ofrecieron años atrás una Panda interesante y SÍ que le ofrecí una cierta prima, pero le pareció poco... Es probable que la vendiera más barata o que todavía la tenga en espera de mejores precios.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2019)

Era de 1 Oz. y ahora no recuerdo el año, pero creo que esto lo comentamos por privado hace pocos años. Vamos, creo que lo hice contigo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# putabolsa: Pues, disculpa, te confundí con otro forero que ahora, obviamente, no recuerdo. Creo que te "gustan" las Pandas y, seguramente, te hubiera interesado: era "vieja" y con su "envoltorio" original. El propietario de esa moneda aparece por este hilo al estilo del "Guadiana"... si vuelve a hacerlo y posee la moneda en cuestión, si lo deseas, le diré que se ponga en contacto contigo.

Y dejo esto...

Bitcoin, Gold, & The Battle For Sound Money

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2019)

Y también os dejo esto...

El precio del cobre podría caer hasta los 2.53 $ si la guerra comercial se profundiza

En lo personal, tanto si sigue la Guerra Comercial como si no, creo que el Cobre se irá bastante más abajo: hacia los 2,070... De aquí a finales del próximo año 2020. Veremos si se cumple o no mi "pronóstico". ¡Ojo! los más "plateros": vigilar si se da la correlación entre la Plata y el Cobre, dado que ello podría influir en el precio de la primera. Yo pienso que en esa hipotética situación haría valer más su valor monetario, perooooo por si acaso...

Saludos.


----------



## xuan2008 (25 May 2019)

Hola, para variar un poco las temáticas que por aquí pasan .... siempre comentáis las aplicaciones industriales de la plata además de su rol monetario y se repiten unos lugares comunes de baja tecnología. . Aquí os dejo una utilidad de muy alta tecnología relacionada con la deposición sobre placa sólida de gases a alta temperatura.

Al grafeno le ha surgido un duro competidor como título al material más prometedor: el borofeno

La plata pura no sólo se utiliza para este material exótico sino que se está imponiendo en muchas tecnologías similares tanto en ciencia de materiales como en biología y nanotecnologia.. 

Vamos que lo de reliquia histórica sin utilidad .. va ser que no.


----------



## Jake el perro (26 May 2019)

Feliz domingo de "democracia"

¿ Cómo veríais hacer un pedido vía web a alguna empresa de venta de oro y plata hoy domingo ?
¿ No sería posible que, a partir de este lunes y después de los resultados de las elecciones europeas y una posible quiebra del DB, el oro y la plata se disparasen ?


----------



## Pintxen (26 May 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Feliz domingo de "democracia"
> 
> ¿ Cómo veríais hacer un pedido vía web a alguna empresa de veta de oro y plata hoy domingo ?
> ¿ No sería posible que, a partir de este lunes y después de los resultados de las elecciones europeas y una posible quiebra del DB, el oro y la plata se disparasen ?



No se si los resultados de las elecciones influirán en algo en el precio de los MP. 
Yo intuyo una gran subida a finales del verano, septiembre, octubre... Por que? Pues no lo sé, es solo una impresión.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Jake el perro: Pues, siendo sincero, por mis particulares convicciones NO debiera votar, pero hoy es de las primeras cosas que he hecho...

Respecto a lo que preguntas, Jake el perro, han pasado en los últimos tiempos cosas MUY GRAVES en el mundo y los MPs NO se han inmutado lo más mínimo... Fíjate las implicaciones que pueden tener la Guerra Comercial, el Brexit, la situación geopolítica mundial, etc. y, si embargo, como si no estuviera pasando NADA... Algo anómalo, ya que en el pasado -y no hace tantos años- todos estos eventos habrían "disparado" los precios de los MPs... Dicho esto, está claro que el resultado de las elecciones europeas tampoco debiera influir, fuera de algo muy puntual si hubieran "sorpresas" relevantes.

La posible quiebra del Deutsche Bank ya es "otra cosa" y sería de una relevancia DEVASTADORA... Ahí SÍ que los MPs se irían bastante arriba. Piensa, Jake el perro, que la caída del DB sería equivalente o PEOR que la de Lehman Brothers...

Ahora bien, si la situación del DB es caótica, imagina cómo deben estar los Bancos españoles, italianos, franceses... La REALIDAD, es que casi toda la Banca europea está quebrada y la "Magia" financiera hace que siga estando "viva"... de momento.

# Pintxen: A partir del mes de Agosto -y a veces empieza en Julio- suele producirse una pauta estacional muy favorable para el Oro, aunque obviamente NO siempre se cumple. Yo sigo teniendo un precio objetivo en los $ 1425 para finales de año y ya veremos si no se va más arriba...

Saludos.


----------



## motymot (26 May 2019)

El siliceno es otro supermaterial que supera al grafeno en determinados usos y usa plata en su fabricación....los nuevos materiales mas que matar a la plata la van a hacer aún más esencial de lo que ya es.



xuan2008 dijo:


> Hola, para variar un poco las temáticas que por aquí pasan .... siempre comentáis las aplicaciones industriales de la plata además de su rol monetario y se repiten unos lugares comunes de baja tecnología. . Aquí os dejo una utilidad de muy alta tecnología relacionada con la deposición sobre placa sólida de gases a alta temperatura.
> 
> Al grafeno le ha surgido un duro competidor como título al material más prometedor: el borofeno
> 
> ...



Siliceno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## MIP (26 May 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Claro yo me refiero a vente entre particulares o casas como andorrano.. lo q me llama la atención es q este mas barato un soberano a 1/4 de onza de oro puro.. aun siendo el soberano moneda de colección..
> 
> 
> Namasté



Un soberano son 7,32gr y 1/4 de onza son 7,775gr, y aparte las tiradas siempre han sido mayores en el soberano.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Vale la pena que se "profundice" en la información que enlazo... NO os quedéis sólo -que también...- con lo que comenta sobre el BitCoin. Vamos hacia la más pura línea orweliana...

Congressman wants to ban Bitcoin because it threatens the Federal Reserve | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (27 May 2019)

BICENTENARIO PRADO 2 ESCUDOS PASITELES | Tesoros Museos VI | Web | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM 

¿La FNMT tiene la cara dura de llamar a ésto "*oro de inversión*"????

Sin comentarios


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2019)

# el juli: Les a faltado añadir... para ignorantes, mongolos (los que lo son a conciencia) y demás "fauna".

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (27 May 2019)

el juli dijo:


> BICENTENARIO PRADO 2 ESCUDOS PASITELES | Tesoros Museos VI | Web | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM
> 
> ¿La FNMT tiene la cara dura de llamar a ésto "*oro de inversión*"????
> 
> Sin comentarios



Dios


Namasté


----------



## FranMen (27 May 2019)

Sale a más de 1800€ la onza, se les ha olvidado poner el calificativo de inversión nefasta.
Como lo saben han sacado sólo 2500.
Como dirían en el principal: “y si no las vendo les subo el precio”
_______
Con el precio del oro me da la impresión de que hay un efecto tampon: si la economía va mal por un lado tendría que subir como valor refugio, pero por otra parte bajar al necesitar los ahorros para sobrevivir. El precio se mantiene pero con el sustancial cambio de se trasvasa de pobres a ricos.


----------



## Germinal84 (27 May 2019)

el juli dijo:


> BICENTENARIO PRADO 2 ESCUDOS PASITELES | Tesoros Museos VI | Web | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM
> 
> ¿La FNMT tiene la cara dura de llamar a ésto "*oro de inversión*"????
> 
> Sin comentarios



La verdad es que es penoso, teniendo el patrimonio histórico, cultural, natural y artístico que nos ha dado milenios de historia que no hagan monedas competitivas en el mercado. Nadie piensa en los empleos que se podrían crear???


----------



## Tichy (27 May 2019)

el juli dijo:


> BICENTENARIO PRADO 2 ESCUDOS PASITELES | Tesoros Museos VI | Web | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM
> 
> ¿La FNMT tiene la cara dura de llamar a ésto "*oro de inversión*"????
> 
> Sin comentarios



Hombre, aunque sea por hacer de abogado del diablo, hay que aclarar que la denominación de "oro de inversión" no es un capricho. Lo que se trata de indicar es que cumple los requisitos de la UE para ser denominado "oro de inversión" y por tanto estar exento de IVA. Se puede ser "oro de inversión" y ser una mierda de inversión, pero al menos una mierda sin IVA.


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Estoy seguro que se venderán todas esas moneditas a razón de 1843 eur/oz, viendo como está el pueblo de tonto...
> 
> Voté a Vox en las elecciones generales, lo considero un acto totalmente inútil, a las pruebas me remito, una cantidad enorme de gente que vive del estado o de sus ayudas votaron fervientemente a los partidos más corruptos y conocidos.
> 
> Ahora yo me pregunto, si Vox publicaba su intención de eliminar las autonomías, ¿para qué cojones se presentan a las elecciones autonómicas? una paradoja bastante curiosa.



No os volveré a explicar lo que es la democracia hoy en día, pero sí os reiteraré, que jamás una minoría en posesión de la verdad y la razón, podrá imponerse a una mayoría errada o simplemente "apoltronada", que se aprovecha de esa minoría en un sistema democrático.

Por consiguiente, la democracia es un sistema de gobierno potencialmente injusto, y que puede no beneficiar a la razón, si no a la mayoría.

*Fernando *el enlace sobre Bitcoin, no es más que otra muestra del despropósito en el que vivimos hoy en día...luego, pretendemos cambiar algo mediante votos...ya no solo aquí, si no en los Estados Unidos, dónde un congresista teme perder poder estatal en favor del propio pueblo, haciéndolo más libre en sus tomas de decisiones.

Lo mismo sucedería si regresásemos a un patrón oro, dónde el propio estado perdiera el control a largo plazo de las reservas, y estas terminasen en poder del pueblo, mediante una distribución a largo plazo (trabajo/productividad/oro)... el estado tendría serios problemas para autofinanciar sus locuras mediante la posesión física de oro, y por consiguiente, se vería obligado a "pedirle" al pueblo su aprobación para determinados menesteres que podrían o no ser financiados a posteriori, no a priori como ahora mediante la emisión de deuda.

Cada generación tiene que lidiar con sus problemas, y a nosotros aquí y ahora, nos toca decidir si dejarnos llevar al precipicio pacíficamente o revelarnos contra el perro pastor que nos lleva por la senda equivocada.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: "Ante una infamia es vil guardar silencio, y es digno rebelarse y combatirla". (Arturo Pérez-Reverte)

Y, actualmente, estoy potenciando mi Blog en Rankia, así que los interesados ya saben dónde pueden dirigirse.

Saludos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (28 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> la democracia es un sistema de gobierno potencialmente injusto, y que puede no beneficiar a la razón, si no a la mayoría.



1- La democracia real es la asamblearia, por supuesto con mandato imperativo (es decir, portavoces, no representantes), ninguna más. En ese sistema de autogobierno todo el mundo está obligado a esforzarse, pero no para llegar al poder individual, sino para el bien del común (los cargos son rotativos), partiendo de un esfuerzo individual, a la vez que colectivo, que no invita a la competencia por interés personal, sino a la colaboración por interés colectivo... Colaborar es distinto de competir, pero también impide holgazanear e impide, así mismo, EXPLOTAR a alguien... sobre todo si, además, sólo se admite la propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado.

2- Si admitimos que una minoría debe mandar sobre una mayoría, estamos haciendo justo lo contrario de lo que debería ser lo lógico si el problema que vemos es que la gran masa es tonta, inútil, incapaz, y no sabe autogobernarse... Porque dejando en manos de expertos todo, y así para siempre, durante siglos y milenios, lo que conseguimos es aumentar cada vez más esa distancia entre los aptos y lo no aptos; cada vez se embrutece e infrahumaniza más y más y más el pueblo, por no uso de sus capacidades... delegadas todas en castas de expertos.

3- No sirve la excusa de que alguien del pueblo llano pueda llegar al poder, porque en ese momento pasa a formar parte de esa minoría, y ya no es del pueblo... Es decir, la gente del pueblo llano que llega arriba, llega para fortalecer al grupo dominante sobre el pueblo.

4- Y cuando a todo el pueblo se le hace creer que tiene la posibilidad de llegar arriba, estamos ante el palo y la zanahoria... de tal manera que se genera una competencia entre el pueblo, por ver quien es el que llega antes arriba, dando lugar, por ejemplo, a millones de universitarios que creen merecer más de lo que tienen, entre los cuales salen Pablos Iglesias de la vida, resentidos, que venden su alma al diablo por llegar arriba.

5- Lo cierto es que de entre todos esos que se preparan para llegar arriba, sólo llegan unos pocos, pero eso no quiere decir que los que no llegan no sirvan, sino que no hay espacio para todos... lo cual genera una lucha despiadada entre los aspirantes, que se transforman en seres hipercompetitivos despiadados, que además de dejar de ser "pueblo llano", y convertirse en PODER (los que llegan a él) se convierten en los peores y más tiranos entre los poderosos, porque "se lo han currado" y ahora deben cobrarse la recompensa.

Esa y no otra es la democracia que bendecís, la que genera seres ABYECTOS que, no contentos con ello, exigen y necesitan que se les rinda culto... al mismo tiempo que el pueblo llano, sigue y sigue y sigue, cada año, cada siglo, embruteciéndose más y mas y más.


----------



## FranMen (28 May 2019)

Decir que los más aptos son los que llegan arriba en política es mucho decir . Quién gobierna? El más apto para gobernar? NO, gobierna el que más votos es capaz de obtener (a veces ni eso). Obtiene más votos quién mejor gobierna o gobierna ría? Aunque están relacionados, la concordancia es débil.
Pero en el resto de la vida es igual, quién gana un concurso? Quién saca unas oposiciones?...
Entiendo que una persona que dedica/invierte 3-5-8... años de su vida en formarse y retrasa su proyecto vital (casa, familia) debe ser recompensado frente al que decide trabajar y cotizar desde los 16 años. 
Por supuesto sin endiosar a nadie


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Lo que comentas sería válido en un entorno de igualdad de condiciones y que NO existe... A lo largo de mi vida he conocido todo tipo de personas, desde las que tienen varios "títulos", y a los que les falta añadir el de "estupidez", hasta los que carecen de esos "títulos", pero que demuestran una gran capacitación profesional, de manera que uno se pregunta hasta dónde podrían haber llegado de gozar de las mismas oportunidades que tuvieron otros más favorecidos por la Suerte... o más bien por la Fortuna de sus mentores.

Además, en una escala "productiva", mientras unos estudian, otros tienen que tirar del "carro"... ¿O no son éstos últimos los que pagan la mayor parte de los impuestos?

En fin, FranMen, el tema daría para un largo debate... y tampoco "arreglaríamos" NADA. Por tanto, que cada cual piense lo que quiera al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (28 May 2019)

27 mayo, 2019 
El Banco de Pagos Internacionales vendió 134 toneladas de oro en los dos últimos meses


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2019)

Algo tendrá que "decir" el GLD... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (28 May 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> 27 mayo, 2019
> El Banco de Pagos Internacionales vendió 134 toneladas de oro en los dos últimos meses



En el artículo queda claro que ha influido en la bajada del precio del oro, pero da la impresión de que han vendido papel para comprar metal


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2019)

En fin, como veo que NADIE se ha enterado de mi referencia al GLD, os dejo un artículo que escribí en Rankia hace muy pocos días...

Ray Dalio aumenta su exposición al Oro en el primer trimestre del 2019

# casaytierras: De momento, NO ha caído el actual soporte, pero cada vez está más débil... Es probable que se vean los $13,775, pero si se perforan a la baja con volumen lo que hay a continuación es un ABISMO... Si ya me cuesta ver los precios actuales, ya NO te digo si llegamos a la zona citada. Es una auténtica "absurdidad", se mire como se mire, pero ¿no dicen que el mercado es "Soberano"? Lo que está también MUY CLARO es que las cotizaciones de las mineras extractoras de MPs pueden irse a precios más que interesantes, a pesar del castigo que están sufriendo. Por ejemplo, hace un rato Hecla Mining ya estaba en los $ 1,27...

Creo recordar que avisé en su momento que me parecía que las mineras de MPs estaban haciendo un "techo" y que, quizás, NO era el momento adecuado para entrar. En fin, un "acierto" más que me sumo... De todas formas, insisto en que pronto el sector puede ponerse muy interesante.

# FranMen: Si lees el artículo que enlazo, verás que el BIS (ese gran "lagarto" escondido...) está tumbando el Oro en FÍSICO y, probablemente, a través del GLD y otros "instrumentos" parecidos. Eso SÍ, dando por supuesto que exista todo ese Oro FÍSICO que "dicen" tener y que es muy dudoso, pero para esas cantidades SÍ que dan los "números"...

En cualquier caso, creo que pocas dudas quedan sobre la intervención que están efectuando los Bancos Centrales en el mercado del Oro... Bueno, algunos -o muchos- todavía siguen con los "ojos vendados"... Allá ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (28 May 2019)

Va a ser un buen momento para comprar...

Más maderaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 May 2019)

veo que ni en 2022 la cosa va pa'rriba....


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# kikepm: Para algunos la Plata ya nos representa un "problema" por su "volumen"... SÍ que se puede comprar algo más, pero creo que voy a empezar a priorizar el Oro y que es el que más "cojea" entre los MPs que poseo.

# El hombre dubitativo: Paciencia... De aquí al 2022 van a pasar MUCHAS COSAS y entonces ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (28 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # kikepm: Para algunos la Plata ya nos representa un "problema" por su "volumen"... SÍ que se puede comprar algo más, pero creo que voy a empezar a priorizar el Oro y que es el que más "cojea" entre los MPs que poseo.
> 
> ...



El problema de la plata es ese que indicas, si tienes 200 onzas ya puedes buscar un buen escondite para guardarlas a buen recaudo y que no se note mucho. Y supongo que habrá gente que tendrá 2000...


----------



## FranMen (28 May 2019)

Después de ver que la corrupción alcanza ya la primera división española de fútbol, el que piense que no hay manipulación con los mp’s o es inocente o tonto


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Jake el perro: 200 Onzas de Plata son muy pocas para algunos de los más "viejos" de este hilo... Piensa que por aquí andan personas que llevan años promediando en sus compras, de manera que sin darte "cuenta" comienzas a tener un excesivo "sobrepeso"... Y el tema de la Seguridad es algo que cada cual debe estudiar bien, pero hay bastantes "formulas" que se pueden aplicar, algunas con costes asociados y otras no... A gusto del poseedor. Tampoco es tan problemático.

# FranMen: TODO lo que esté relacionado con el dinero acaba manipulado...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Esta noche, así por encima, he intentado contrastar la noticia que enlazó angel220 y NO he podido... Ya veremos si más adelante me llega algo.

Bien, si tiramos de hemeroteca, nos encontramos con un artículo muy interesante publicado en el Financial Times, el 29 de Julio del 2010, donde el propio BIS, a través de su gerente general, el español Jaime Caruana, explicaba el uso del primer swaps de Oro por parte de la institución que representaba. Creo que desde aquella entrevista, el BIS ya no ha vuelto a hacer comentarios públicos sobre sus actividades al respecto.

En aquel artículo, se incluían comentarios de personas que decían estar familiarizadas con las transacciones de Oro del BIS. Veamos una de ellas:

"Algunos analistas especularon que los acuerdos de canje fueron un rescate subrepticio del Sistema bancario europeo antes de la publicación de las pruebas de estrés de la semana pasada. Pero los banqueros y funcionarios han calificado las transacciones como 'mutuamente beneficiosas'".

Esto de los swaps de Oro del BIS da para un amplio artículo y ahora NO es un tema que me "apasione", por lo tanto me limitaré a hacer el presente comentario. SÍ que os diré que el BIS comenzó a utilizar los swaps de Oro hace unos nueve años, así que es bastante reciente en el tiempo. Se revelaron por primera vez en el Informe anual del Banco para el año finalizado el 31 de Marzo del 2010. En aquella ocasión, el BIS informó de que había adquirido 346 toneladas de Oro a través de swaps. Y desde ese año 2010, el BIS ha utilizado esos swaps de Oro ampliamente, con la única excepción del año 2016, donde no se usó ni uno solo...

En cualquier caso, si me llegará alguna información sobre esa supuesta última "venta", ya la colocaría por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (29 May 2019)

Por si la corrupción en el fútbol parecía poco:
Múltiples fallos de la empresa del recuento del 26-M disparan las alarmas en Interior 

Algunos foreros del principal hablaban de pucherazo en las nacionales, pensaba que era por intereses partidistas, pero parece que va a ser verdad también.


----------



## paketazo (29 May 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Por si la corrupción en el fútbol parecía poco:
> Múltiples fallos de la empresa del recuento del 26-M disparan las alarmas en Interior
> 
> Algunos foreros del principal hablaban de pucherazo en las nacionales, pensaba que era por intereses partidistas, pero parece que va a ser verdad también.



Miraba ayer un rato la TV y en discovery estaban con un programa histórico sobre el franquismo, que por cierto, me pareció bien realizado y para la historia que sé, bastante riguroso, al menos en los aspectos que tocó.

Pues bien, ahora que leo tu comentario, hubo un referéndum en 1947 sobre la ley de sucesión en la jefatura de estado...y había un dicho popular que mencionaron y no conocía y venía a decir en lo referente a las opciones de voto:

el *NO*, quiere decir que no quieres que Franco ceda nunca la jefatura.

el *SI*, quiere decir que quieres que Franco mantenga siempre la jefatura.

Pues bien, ahora parece que 70 años más tarde, seguimos con problemas a la hora de dar valor a un voto electoral, y sobre todo veracidad.

Cuando hay intereses económicos, hay corrupción de algún tipo...es nuestra naturaleza.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Me hace bastante "gracia" que ahora se esté hablando de un posible "pucherazo", cuando me parece que hay más argumentos a favor del mismo en las anteriores elecciones generales del 26 de Junio del 2016, donde a la formación "morada" le "volaron" MUCHOS votos... Y ¡Ojo! me es indistinto el "color", porque echando manos de datos se pueden demostrar irregularidades muy fragantes. Es más, el simple hecho de que se esté hablando de un "pucherazo" denota la bajeza que domina la política española y el deterioro de la Democracia en España...

De todas formas, como somos una "provincia" del Imperio, tampoco debería "extrañarnos" todo esto. Y os dejo un ejemplo que algunos parece que no recuerdan...

Trump, Bush, Gore y la historia del fraude electoral en Estados Unidos

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (29 May 2019)

¿Recordáis que hace poco os ponía un ejemplo de democracia injusta referido a una población envejecida que hacía trabajar a una minoría joven a perpetuidad? 

El Banco de España pide que se haga la reforma de pensiones antes de que el votante medio envejezca más 

Ahora de propina os dejo la pirámide poblacional Española:





Bueno, poco o nada queda por añadir...aproximadamente en 20 años tendremos dos opciones:

1- Importar mano de obra joven de otros países (presupongo países en desarrollo principalmente), que es posible que no se arraiguen a España y solo vengan a trabajar de modo temporal/estacional.

2- Reducir al mínimo el pago de pensiones y ayudas sociales, hablo de una reducción de un 30%-60% para que sea viable la existencia de un sistema público de pensiones.


Hay una opción 3, que es enviar a los jubilados a una isla lejana dónde no les faltará de nada, y nadarán en abundancia...los subiremos en una nave espacial, en dirección al núcleo solar que es dónde se encuentra dicha isla paradisíaca.

Id haciendo los deberes, sobre todo los que sean nacidos a partir del año 1965


----------



## Orooo (29 May 2019)

Paketazo estoy viendo esa imagen que has puesto y me esta entrando una mala ostia...

Me dan ganas de reirme y llorar a la vez.


----------



## Pintxen (29 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Recordáis que hace poco os ponía un ejemplo de democracia injusta referido a una población envejecida que hacía trabajar a una minoría joven a perpetuidad?
> 
> El Banco de España pide que se haga la reforma de pensiones antes de que el votante medio envejezca más
> 
> ...



A mí se me ocurre una cuarta opción: que el pueblo despierte y tome las riendas del gobierno, expropiar los bienes de toda la gentuza que ha aprovechado su poder para aumentar su patrimonio, como los Franco, Borbón, Alba y demás calaña. Recuperar los 6.000 millones del rescate a la banca también ayudaría.
Por supuesto nacionalizar las empresas antes públicas que son las más rentables, muchas de ellas formando parte del IBEX 35 y poner un tope a la riqueza, si señores, enriquecerse no es lícito, por poner una cifra, en 250.000 €/ año. 
Me da lástima oir a gente hipócrita hablar bien de Amancio Ortega porque ha donado dinero para comprar no se que maquinita a un hospital, cuando resulta que con los impuestos que debería pagar y que él NO PAGA se podría construir un hospital entero con maquinita y todo, por no hablar de las pésimas condiciones en las que "trabajan" las niñas que cosen la ropa que esos mismos hipócritas compran por 9,99 €.
Pero qué vamos a esperar del país de la pandereta. Aprendamos un poco de los franceses, esos sí que le echan huevos!!!


----------



## FranMen (29 May 2019)

Así han subido y bajado los precios de las principales materias primas de la economía mundial


----------



## kikepm (29 May 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> A mí se me ocurre una cuarta opción: que el pueblo despierte y tome las riendas del gobierno, expropiar los bienes de toda la gentuza que ha aprovechado su poder para aumentar su patrimonio, como los Franco, Borbón, Alba y demás calaña. Recuperar los 6.000 millones del rescate a la banca también ayudaría.
> Por supuesto nacionalizar las empresas antes públicas que son las más rentables, muchas de ellas formando parte del IBEX 35 y poner un tope a la riqueza, si señores, enriquecerse no es lícito, por poner una cifra, en 250.000 €/ año.
> Me da lástima oir a gente hipócrita hablar bien de Amancio Ortega porque ha donado dinero para comprar no se que maquinita a un hospital, cuando resulta que con los impuestos que debería pagar y que él NO PAGA se podría construir un hospital entero con maquinita y todo, por no hablar de las pésimas condiciones en las que "trabajan" las niñas que cosen la ropa que esos mismos hipócritas compran por 9,99 €.
> Pero qué vamos a esperar del país de la pandereta. Aprendamos un poco de los franceses, esos sí que le echan huevos!!!



Lo que propones no es otra cosa que socialismo, e históricamente no ha funcionado.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo en expropiar no, restituir la riqueza de aquellos (consumidores, pagadores de impuestos) a los que unos privilegiados han expoliado, que son los que dices y muchos más. Estos no han producido bienes y servicios que la sociedad valore, porque pueden simplemente asociarse con el estado para obtener monopolios en los sectores en los que operan, u obtener privilegios y rescates en caso de que su negligencia les produzca pérdidas.

¿Pero expropiar a los que se han enriquecido produciendo bienes y servicios en competencia? Si alguien produce algo que la sociedad está dispuesta a pagar al precio que determinan los deseos de compradores y vendedores ¿con que base filosófica y ética se les expropia? Ya puestos, podemos matarlos y repartirnos su riqueza entre todos ¿no? 

No pensarás además que la prosperidad no tiene nada que ver con aquellos que *arriesgando su capital*, lo cual significa que se arriesgan a tener pérdidas, al contrario que los privilegiados, crean o mejoran procesos productivos, aplican métodos científicos de gestión u organización a lo que es un acto complejo como es la inversión y creación de productos y servicios en una sociedad compleja.

Lo único que conseguirías es que los expropiados se fueran o dejaran de acometer proyectos que, en definitiva, mejoran la condición de todos y cada uno de nosotros. ¿O crees que las comodidades modernas surgen espontáneamente o existen gracias a los políticos?


En cuanto a nacionalizar las empresas antes públicas, es otro desatino. Las que van mejor son los antiguos monopolios, que servían perfectamente al fin de explotar al consumidor que no tenía otras opciones. Una vez posicionados todos estos monopolios públicos en el mercado, normal que una vez fuera de lo público, aún en competencia, sigan estando en posiciones de cabeza. 

Lo que se debería haber hecho es privatizarlas de verdad, no como la clase política decidió. Venta de acciones a individuos, o mejor directamente el reparto gratis entre todo ciudadano español, nada de regalarlas entre amiguetes, como se hizo en España.

Como ya debería ser claro, todos los monopolios siempre son nefastos cuando provienen del privilegio legal. Los monopolios privados que provienen de la mejor capacidad, o de mejor lucha por suprimir los costes, nunca permanecen siempre que no haya barreras legales de entrada a otros competidores, como la historia de los cárteles del S.XIX demuestra sin ambages.

Por cierto, los rescates a la banca (pública, la mayoría eran cajas de ahorros) fueron del orden de los 60.000 M€, no de 6.000. Sólo Bankia se llevó 25.000 M.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2019)

,Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: De aquí a 20 años el mundo habrá cambiado tanto... que es difícil adelantar "recetas" que intenten arreglar un "roto" que cada vez se hace más gigantesco. Estamos en una etapa muy crítica en los momentos actuales y algunos deberían "reflexionar" sobre lo qué hay detrás de las "escaramuzas" actuales que pueden desembocar en una auténtica Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU. y China. Eso en una primera fase, luego ya vendría otra... Si se le da un poco a la "cebolla" se ve bastante CLARO...

# Pintxen: Estoy de acuerdo en parte de lo que comentas y es que, además, las únicas posibles "soluciones" acabarán llegando por ahí, dada la IRRACIONALIDAD del Sistema en que vivimos. ¿Será mejor así? Desde luego que NO, pero los humanos solemos repetir una y otra vez los errores del pasado y así nos va como especie... Acabaremos provocando nuestra propia extinción.

Respecto a algunas fortunas de este país y que, de tanto en tanto, pretenden mostrarse filantrópicas, es bien sabido -que NO aceptado- que sus "dineros" llegaron a través de la mar... En una época en que las patrulleras de la Guardia Civil NO existían en litorales como el gallego, el andaluz, etc. ¿Nos entendemos?

# FranMen: Excelente enlace y que merece un detallado estudio. Para mí puede ser bastante revelador... para intentar discernir hacia dónde nos estamos dirigiendo en el corto plazo.

# kikepm: Históricamente tampoco han funcionado otras "fórmulas" distintas al Socialismo y ya sabes que me estoy refiriendo al Liberalismo... Vamos a ver, lo que propone de alguna manera Pintxen NO es lo MISMO que se produjo en la Revolución Francesa, promovida por una ÉLITE BURGUESA, y en su mayor parte liberal, que acabó utilizando para sus fines al pueblo llano... Después vendrían los problemas con éste al aplicar las conocidas "recetas" liberales: libertad de precios, libertad de contratación, Ley Le Chapelier...

Además, díme un solo ejemplo de Sociedad absolutamente liberal que haya funcionado en el tiempo... Igual es que NO me he enterado.

Eso NO quita para que haya elementos que razonas y que pueden ser aceptados o no, dejando de lado prejuicios ideológicos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2019)

Cómo se está poniendo el "panorama"...

Los bonos del Tesoro ponen en alerta a Wall Street

Saludos.


----------



## menok (30 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # Jake el perro: 200 Onzas de Plata son muy pocas para algunos de los más "viejos" de este hilo... Piensa que por aquí andan personas que llevan años promediando en sus compras, de manera que sin darte "cuenta" comienzas a tener un excesivo "sobrepeso"... *Y el tema de la Seguridad es algo que cada cual debe estudiar bien, pero hay bastantes "formulas" que se pueden aplicar, algunas con costes asociados y otras no*... A gusto del poseedor. Tampoco es tan problemático.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, imagino que ya habéis hablado sobre ello en el post pero es un hilo demasiado largo y no lo he encontrado...un pequeño resumen o enlace?

Hilo superinteresante, gracias a todos por compartir vuestros conocimientos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2019)

Hola, Menok: Gracias por la parte que me toca en cuanto a tus elogios al hilo.

Efectivamente, este tema se tocó ampliamente en uno de los hilos -NO en el actual-, pero como para ponerse a buscarlo. De todas formas, te diré que poco comento ya al respecto y más cuando este foro -que NO el hilo- puede estar lleno de "choros", de manera que lo más prudente es dejarlo estar.

De todas formas, Menok, existen las cajas de Seguridad, que NO tienen porqué ser las de los Bancos, y que por ejemplo creo que Degussa ya ofrece en Madrid, aunque me parece que en Alemania las tienen más baratas. En fin, es cuestión de sondear el tema, puesto que depositarios extranjeros hay unos cuantos...

Si queremos lo más a mano posible, a veces cuando se trata de esconder algo, la mejor opción suele ser tenerlo a la "vista" y ahí hay que agudizar el ingenio... que para algo está. ¿Ejemplos? Un jardín ofrece múltiples posibilidades, una maceta, una aspiradora, una vieja lata de pintura, los azulejos trucados, los libros "modificados", dobles fondos (lavabos, paredes, etc.).

Y, por supuesto, existen otros medios más disuasorios y expeditivos, pero que obviamente NO voy a comentar por aquí... Hay "cosas" que se "inventaron" hace miles de años.

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (30 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Recordáis que hace poco os ponía un ejemplo de democracia injusta referido a una población envejecida que hacía trabajar a una minoría joven a perpetuidad?
> 
> El Banco de España pide que se haga la reforma de pensiones antes de que el votante medio envejezca más
> 
> ...



¿20 años? La opción dos que señalas está prevista para el periodo 2025-2030. No se pueden pagar las pensiones actuales cuando los cotizantes que ahora tienen + 52 años sean pensionistas o subsidiados de larga duración.

Bueno, si nos dejan dinero puede que si, pero para eso se tendría que hacer un ajuste del sector público enorme. ¿Quién le pondrá el cascabel al gato sin que se entere? Es imposible, el país ardería por los cuatro costados.

Si solo fuera eliminar los funcionarios de diputaciones + exceso de políticos y estos lo asumieran sin patalear se podría aguantar algo, pero el problema no está ahí, está en que un estado central y unas autonomías descentralizantes son incompatibles, no se puede tener todo a la vez.

Y también se ha de crear un nuevo tejido productivo privado para hacer de "patas" que aguanten el sistema. Una la tenemos, turismo. En 8 años, ¿ Ves capaz a España de desarrollar un nuevo tejido industrial y tecnológico potente para dar trabajo a 1,5 millones de personas? ¿Tenemos posibilidades de reactivar el sector primario para dar trabajo a medio millón de jóvenes (y no tan jóvenes) adicional? 

Ni en sueños. Me interesa cuando se producirá la próxima crisis aunque esta no me va a afectar directamente, pero me interesa aun más cuando colapsará el país y "estado del bienestar" actual. Y esa es la fecha con la calculadora en la mano.


----------



## el mensa (30 May 2019)

Tengo una familiar cercana en una empresa fabricante de automoción, con un cargo importante. Ambos tenemos ascendientes y descendientes que dependen de nosotros, aunque de momento el estado se hace cargo en parte con la educación pública y pensiones. 

Ahora somos nosotros la generación sandwich y vemos que el mayor problema, bendito problema, que tuvieron nuestros padres fue estar de sandwich entre el "respeto y autoridad" a nuestros abuelos y el "liberalismo social" que disfrutamos en su día sus hijos (nosotros). 

Pero hace años (ella desde el 2009, o estaba bien informada o tiene una visión de futuro fuera de lo común) que lo vemos y lo decimos: Se han cargado el futuro de nuestros hijos y del resto del país, ahora los que vamos a bregar con la precariedad y el colapso somos ella y yo con dependientes a nuestro cargo por arriba y abajo.

Haceros la idea que aquí no se va a jubilar como nuestros padres y abuelos nadie.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2019)

Hola, el mensa: NO estoy tan seguro de que puedas quedar ajeno a la próxima Crisis, obviamente me refiero a si la CRUDEZA de la misma tuviera características similares o superiores al último episodio que vivimos en el 2008 y cuyos "coletazos" seguimos padeciendo. Lo digo porque me da la sensación de que TODOS, en mayor o menor medida, nos vamos a ver afectados y no solo los que vivimos en España, ni muchísimo menos... Estas Crisis suelen ser de carácter global y, por regla general, a nosotros nos llegan "importadas".

SÍ, que sería posible garantizar los derechos básicos de los ciudadanos e ir hacia un mundo donde las DESIGUALDADES NO fueran tan acusadas. Pero me temo que las dos opciones posibles son inviables: la vía "Anarquista" es IMPOSIBLE con el "percal" existente en la Sociedad, eso es ya una mera Utopía. Y la otra se correspondería más con un régimen de carácter "totalitario" y de los que ya han existido "ensayos"... Esta última vía requiere de "gente de Estado", es decir que anteponga los intereses generales a los particulares, algo que ya vemos NO existe. Por tanto, ¿qué nos espera? Pues, que esto acabe MAL, más tarde -mejor...- o más temprano.

Una cosa si te digo, si el "teórico" Estado del Bienestar o el Bienestar del Estado, que ahora es más lo segundo que lo primero, acaba REVENTANDO que NADIE espere que NO le va a llegar la "onda expansiva"...

Efectivamente, se podría ADELGAZAR en gran medida el aparato que vive a costa de la mayor parte de los ciudadanos (funcionarios innecesarios, excesivos políticos y encima "chorizos", gentuza que vive a costa de no pegar golpe pudiendo hacerlo y un amplísimo etcétera), una REFORMA profunda de la Constitución y que dejase bien claro que se acaban los "privilegios" de muchos sujetos que se han dedicado a expoliar este país, también ver qué MODELO DE ESTADO es el más adecuado y JUSTO para el conjunto del país. Perooooo claro estos planteamientos NO interesan: hay poca "teta" para los muchos "mamadores" que existen...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (30 May 2019)

Lo peor que nos han quitado, por lo menos a mí, es la esperanza. Cuando ves que tu futuro va a ser peor, cuando ves que tus hijos (yo por esto he decido no tenerlos) no los puedes criar como crees que debes hacerlo, que van a vivir peor que tú y que van a ser esclavos de las élites (no los mejores, si no los que mandan), al final decides que tu futuro acaba contigo. Como dices del sándwich, cuidaré de mis padres encantado pero por el otro lado no me pillan


----------



## Quemado (30 May 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, el mensa: NO estoy tan seguro de que puedas quedar ajeno a la próxima Crisis, obviamente me refiero a si la CRUDEZA de la misma tuviera características similares o superiores al último episodio que vivimos en el 2008 y cuyos "coletazos" seguimos padeciendo. Lo digo porque me da la sensación de que TODOS, en mayor o menor medida, nos vamos a ver afectados y no solo los que vivimos en España, ni muchísimo menos... Estas Crisis suelen ser de carácter global y, por regla general, a nosotros nos llegan "importadas".
> 
> SÍ, que sería posible garantizar los derechos básicos de los ciudadanos e ir hacia un mundo donde las DESIGUALDADES NO fueran tan acusadas. Pero me temo que las dos opciones posibles son inviables: la vía "Anarquista" es IMPOSIBLE con el "percal" existente en la Sociedad, eso es ya una mera Utopía. Y la otra se correspondería más con un régimen de carácter "totalitario" y de los que ya han existido "ensayos"... Esta última vía requiere de "gente de Estado", es decir que anteponga los intereses generales a los particulares, algo que ya vemos NO existe. Por tanto, ¿qué nos espera? Pues, que esto acabe MAL, más tarde -mejor...- o más temprano.
> 
> ...



Creo que esta ha sido una de tus mejores respuestas, Fernando. O, por lo menos para mí, resume perfectamente mi sentir personal. De tontos sería no prepararse para lo que viene y cada uno, según sus posibilidades, debería hacerlo. Hay dos incógnitas: el momento en el que vayan a empezar los fuegos artificiales y la profundidad que alcance la situación.

Personalmente no me preocupa el tema económico. Cada mañana de sábado cojo el escardillo y me voy a un terrenito que tengo a "practicar" por si hay que dedicarse a la huerta en un futuro. Lo único que me da miedo es que la cosa se tuerza de manera que lleguen tres tíos con metralleta y se vayan con tus órganos para venderlos por ahí, como pasó con la guerra Yugoslava hace no mucho tiempo. Supongo que si llegamos a esas poco se puede hacer más que verlas venir y salir por patas.

Bueno. Seguimos por aquí. Si hay dudas sobre informática, Bitcoin, etc. sólo tenéis que preguntar (y que yo lo lea, claro).


----------



## Ades (30 May 2019)

Viene una gorda... y la historia, siempre se repite


----------



## Muttley (30 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Espero que no estemos confundidos, yo tampoco he tenido descendencia, por el mismo criterio que tu.
> 
> Estos hijos de puta le anulan la esperanza a cualquiera.



Eso jamás lo he entendido.
Decidir por tu potencial hijo. 
Como las cosas son una mierda....pues nada. Que el niño se quede con "los angelitos"...que ya alimentaremos a un niño (o dos) de África con nuestro esfuerzo.
Imaginate que se le hubiera ocurrido lo mismo a Antonio, ferroviario en un pueblo desconocido de León y a Josefina sus labores en 1935 con una guerra civil en ciernes. Total con el hambre que va a pasar el niño y "sin eduación" y con bombas. Ese niño va a ser un "fracasado" esclavo del sistema (si queda algo después de una guerra civil claro).
Lamento ser muy directo, pero me parece una actitud tremendamente egoista y va contra natura. NWO en vena.
Si alguien puede mejorar lo que hay son nuestros hijos. Porque realmente mi padre vivió mejor que mi abuelo y tremendamente mejor que mi bisabuelo.
Hay veces que el pesimismo de este hilo se autoparodia.
Quu las cosas tienen mala pinta. Si. Como siempre en la historia desde que el hombre es hombre. Pero el hombre deja de ser hombre si no hay "nuevos hombres".
Reto al que me diga una época plácida y segura para traer niños al mundo mejor que esta.


----------



## Muttley (30 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que no lo entiendes...
> 
> Y la cuestión es ¿realmente es egoista la persona que decide no tener hijos? ¿y no lo será más la que los tiene?
> 
> ...



Así de entrada no voy a responderte en detalle. Es que no encuentro ningún sentido a nada de lo que dices.
Un hijo tiene más importancia que uno mismo. Es la antítesis del egoismo.
Es dotar de medios (educación sobre todo) a otro ser humano para que sean mejores que uno y que puedan elegir. Tener hijos es la generosidad máxima.
Y por esa definición de generosidad.... tener hijos es anti NWO. Todo lo que implique generosidad es anti-NWO.
Si tan difícil y tan duro es vivir en un mundo superpoblado, lleno de hdp, sin ninguna posibilidad de mejora, con enfermedades, desamor, accidentes, desencantos, injusticias, trabajos malpagados, vejez en asilo etc....por qué no te suicidas? Te vas....y listo y que aguante la vela otro.
Te lo digo yo. PORQUE TE COMPENSA. Porque a pesar de todo VIVIR Y poder ELEGIR COMPENSA y MUCHO.
Lo que no entiendo es porque a ti te compensa vivir....y respecto a tu potencial hijo, tú decides por él que no le compensa no dándole la oportunidad.
Es como el haz lo que digo y no lo que hago. Muy generoso oye.


----------



## FranMen (30 May 2019)

Paraiso, yo pienso como tú, pero la mayoría de los padres no piensan en temas de egoísmo, simplemente tienen hijos por costumbre/tradición, o porque vienen sin más, vamos igual que el resto de cosas que pasan en el mundo, incluida la economía y el ahorro. Así nos va.
Quizás nosotros le damos demasiado a la cabeza y tengan razón los que se dejan llevar


----------



## antorob (30 May 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos.

De momento es una propuesta , pero si sigue hacia delante, temblarían todos los cimientos financieros del sistema monetario mundial,

Malaysia Proposes Common Asian Gold-Backed Currency

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (30 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eres muy "generoso" incitándome al suicidio, un buen ejemplo para tu potencial hijo. (por cierto, es delito la incitación al suicidio)
> 
> Por otro lado, mostrándote tan empático, no demuestras ser muy buen educador, no respetas mi forma de vida, mis ideas ni mis elecciones.
> 
> ...



Yo si, tú parece que a mi no.
Yo no te he incitado a hacer nada.
He puesto una pregunta retórica a la que yo mismo he respondido. 
Tú (y yo) vives porque TE COMPENSA a pesar de todo. Lo bueno es mejor que lo malo. 
Un solo amor compartido en la vida es mejor que los 10000 rechazos previos por ejemplo. 
El que TÚ (y yo) valores la vida tanto como para vivir y elegir...reduce al absurdo tu idea de que a tu potencial hijo no le merecería la pena en ningún caso y por eso no lo tienes.
Respeto que no quieras tener hijos. Pero es porque prefieres seguir viajando, haciendo lo que te apetece, comprar lo que quieras y llevar una vida donde lo importante eres tú. 
Eso si lo respeto y es un modo de vida tan bueno como cualquier otro.
Ahora bien, lo de no traigo niños al mundo porque este mundo es ingrato y así le ahorro sufrimientos y por eso soy muy generoso....pues no hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## Pintxen (31 May 2019)

Bueeeeno, haya paz!!!!!
Las dos opciones son respetables, y cada una de ellas tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes.
Solo un matiz, la superpoblación no es fruto de tener hijos, sino de tener un número elevado de descendientes, que ahí es donde habría que poner el foco de la polémica. Que yo y mi parienta tengamos uno o dos hijos no aumenta la población, sino tener diez o doce como hicieron nuestros abuelos, o como ocurre en gran parte del planeta, sobre todo en zonas con riqueza mal distribuída (mal llamados países pobres, ya que pobres son por ejemplo Bélgica o Suiza, qué recursos naturales tienen? Ninguno, y los consideramos países ricos).


----------



## grom (31 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que no lo entiendes...
> 
> Y la cuestión es ¿realmente es egoista la persona que decide no tener hijos? ¿y no lo será más la que los tiene?
> 
> ...



Nos podemos poner lo filosoficos que queramos, pero la unica razon de que todos y cada uno de los foreros estemos aqui es el instinto de supervivencia y reproduccion de TODAS las especies, humanos incluidos.

El no querer tener hijos es muy respetable. 
El querer justificar esa decision como "natural" o "menos egoista" es una sandez.
Si fuera natural, hace tiempo que nos habriamos extinguido.

Si coincido en que las leyes de genero han destruido el estado de derecho. Van a ser mas efectivas contra la natalidad que cualquier anticonceptivo.


----------



## kawalimit (31 May 2019)

Yo estoy bastante de acuerdo con Muttley.

No tener hijos, *teniendo pareja estable y dinero para mantenerlos*, es lo que me parece egoísta; no lo contrario. Obviamente, ese dinero que tienes y no te gastas en los hijos que no tienes te lo gastas en tí. Y ese tiempo que no le dedicas a los hijos que no tienes también lo gastas en tí.

Por otro lado, me parece poco discutible el hecho de que el tener hijos te hace más responsable (salvo que seas un despojo como persona, que desgraciadamente también los hay). Precisamente por eso el NWO desincentiva la natalidad occidental: el hombre "medio" que estrena paternidad, a poca estima que le tenga a su descendencia, sufre un cambio total en su forma de pensar. Deja de vivir para sí mismo para pasar a vivir por y para sus vástagos, lo cual hace que indefectiblemente se dé de bruces contra toda la carga ideológica que acompaña al NWO (consumismo exacerbado, defensa del multiculturalismo, destrucción de la familia tradicional como pilar básico de la sociedad, exaltación de supuestos "derechos" como el aborto, presunción de veracidad según género, etc.). Un hombre con hijos, de forma natural, está dispuesto a "luchar" por ellos; en muchas ocasiones no va a poder permitirse el lujo de actuar con indiferencia ante ciertos temas y situaciones que pueden afectar, no ya sus condiciones de vida (que pasan a un segundo plano), sino a las de su prole. Al NWO siempre le va a dar más "guerra" un hombre occidental con hijos y una familia tradicional que uno sin ellos, por eso fomentan su destrucción metiéndonos con calzador feminismo + LGTBismo + multiculturalismo + porqueyolovalguismo y demás purrela ideológica.

También creo que, en muchos casos, tener o no tener hijos es una elección no tan libre como podríamos pensar. Tomando como ejemplo las razones que ha dado paraíso fiscal: estoy convencido que sin las infames leyes viogen que tenemos y sin un adoctrinamiento ideólogico tan brutal por parte del estado/sociedad, muchos hombres que actualmente no se plantean tener hijos cambiarían de opinión. El problema es que, si te paras a pensar, hoy en día "todo" está montado para empujarte a tomar la decisión de no tener descendencia, haciéndote creer que traer niños al mundo actualmente es un error (pero sólo para tí, hombre blanco occidental)... Y, curiosamente, como insinuó Muttley en un post anterior, objetivamente no ha habido en la Historia mejor momento que éste para tener hijos (pongamos los últimos 50 años).


----------



## Orooo (31 May 2019)

Yo hay 3 cosas en esta vida que tengo clarisimas y nadie me va a cambiar de parecer me lo pinten como me lo pinten:

-No votare
-No me casarse
-No tendre hijos

Esa es mi lista. Ahora abro paraguas


----------



## Jake el perro (31 May 2019)

Para los que son padres y los que no lo son:

Deutsche Bank

ETR: DBK
*6,07 EUR* −0,12 (1,97 %)
31 may. 9:26 CEST ·


----------



## FranMen (31 May 2019)

Kawalimit, tu caso y el de Muttley son la minoría, tener hijos para darles la oportunidad de disfrutar de la "belleza" del mundo no es lo más frecuente.
Como dije, la mayoría tienen hijos sin haberlo pensado ni a fondo ni bien. Entre los que lo pensaron, muchos casos son para sentirse un poco como un dios: un ser a tu imagen y semejanza, que haga lo que tú no tuviste oportunidad o no fuiste capaz de hacer, o como quien tiene un perrito pero más sofisticado.
La mayoría no es que sean más responsables cuando deciden tener hijos, si no que la vida les obliga a serlo por el hecho de tenerlos. De todas formas ver como los padres se quedan hasta las tantas con los hijos dormidos en los carritos me produce profunda pena, ver como los educan a su capricho también.
Todo tiene dos caras, como las monedas  una acción iniciada en el egoísmo puede convertirse en altruista. El hecho de tener un hijo por los motivos anteriores se puede convertir en un acto de amor.
Lo que parece que no os dais cuenta es que Paraiso y yo le damos una vuelta de tuerca a vuestras ideas y que la mayoría de padres le quitan una vuelta a lo que vosotros pensais.
Actos verdaderamente altruistas son muy infrecuentes: una persona que se lanza a salvar a otra sin pensarlo y poco más.
___________________________
En otro orden, USA sigue para bingo y aumenta aranceles con México y su moneda cae un 2%:
El peso mexicano se desploma tras el anuncio de Trump sobre los nuevos aranceles
Aquí la cartera de pedidos de construcción cae con fuerza:
La cartera de trabajo en la construcción se hunde y amenaza tormenta


----------



## Kovaliov (31 May 2019)

grom dijo:


> Nos podemos poner lo filosoficos que queramos, pero la unica razon de que todos y cada uno de los foreros estemos aqui es el instinto de supervivencia y reproduccion de TODAS las especies, humanos incluidos.
> 
> El no querer tener hijos es muy respetable.
> El querer justificar esa decision como "natural" o "menos egoista" es una sandez.
> ...



Las leyes de género, los delitos de odio y esa aberración conceptual que es la discriminación positiva, han tirado por la borda dos mil años de ciencia jurídica y filosofía del derecho.

Que esto se haya producido sin apenas debate y por unanimidad, demuestra lo acabada que está la universidad y la decadencia irreversible de la política.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2019)

En fin, ser padres es lo más NATURAL del mundo y acorde con el principio evolutivo de las especies. Dicho esto, lo que digo SIEMPRE: que cada cual haga lo que estime más conveniente. NADIE obliga a ser padres y, por regla general, es una decisión que se toma a conciencia. Luego, las obligaciones y costos de dicha decisión NO pueden calificarse de "egoístas", ni muchísimo menos... Y quienes opinan así debieran preguntarles a sus respectivos padres.

Bueno, este asunto creo que pertenece al ámbito de las decisiones personales y yo me limito a dar mi opinión, respetando las que sean de signo contrario, a fin de cuentas yo SÍ que respeto la libertad personal, SIEMPRE y cuando NO afecte al resto de la Sociedad. Creo que este asunto NO es algo que podamos enmarcar ahí.

# Jake el perro: ¿DB? Aquí, en este hilo, ya denunciamos la situación de ese Banco hace ya bastantes años... Es una BOMBA que acabará estallando (lo más probable) o NO... El tiempo lo dirá.

El problema actual en el mundo económico-financiero, aparte del geopolítico -no menos importante...- se llama TRUMP... algo que ya vaticinamos al principio de su mandato.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (31 May 2019)

Más natural que el veneno de serpiente y la toxina botulinica pocas cosas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 May 2019)

Madre mia, no puedo seguir mucho el hilo, ( como me gustaria), pero creo que llebais muchos años contando el cuento de " que viene el lobo" y por supuesto el lobo vendra, pero vais a perder la vida fragelandose inecesariamente, si ya habeis hecho lis deberes todo lo demas es perder el tiempo, la vida pasa rapido, la gran depresion puede tardar mucho... o no, de la ultima hace un siglo,...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2019)

Hola, Piel de Luna: Por supuesto, que este es un hilo con cierto carácter "preparacionista", pero eso NO impide que yo siga haciendo mi vida normal de SIEMPRE... Tampoco espero NI deseo el Fin del Mundo, pero por prepararme para tiempos más complicados NO pierdo NADA. Es más, a mí en lo personal como que me tiene sin cuidado lo que pueda venir... yo ya estoy de "vuelta", pero tengo seres queridos a los que intentaré proteger en la medida de mis posibilidades. Si fuera un tipo "egoísta" ya hace tiempo que estaría viviendo en una isla paradisiaca o no... y despreocupado de TODO.

Piel de Luna, NO te confundas, por aquí andan personas con un nivel cultural bastante elevado y hoy en día, para acercarse a los MPs, hay que tenerlo y, además, una clara "percepción" de cuál es la auténtica REALIDAD de nuestro mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (31 May 2019)

Con lo de triángulo ¿ A qué te refieres ? ¿ crees que seguirá con estos parámetros e precio dos años más ?


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2019)

Hola, Jake el perro: Caballero sin espada ya te responderá lo que él crea conveniente, pero entiendo que ve lo mismo que otros... es decir, que el Oro acabará subiendo SÍ o SÍ... Yo sigo en mis "trece" de que los máximo en el Oro pueden perforarse a lo largo del próximo año y eso a pesar de todos los intentos que están haciendo para deprimir su precio, tanto unos como otros...

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (31 May 2019)

Ja ja ja muy bueno  me pregunto si alguno de esos metales se mide por calibre


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ja ja ja muy bueno  me pregunto si alguno de esos metales se mide por calibre



Se conocen como Cobre y Plomo...


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 May 2019)

Hace mucho que tome medidas por si venia algun tipo de lobo, de hecho mi vida profesional paso entre metales, y tampoco no todos eran preciosos, ademas desde aqui desde donde vive el abuelito de Heidy todo se ve de otro color, te lo aseguro, pero bueno, desde luego no sere yo quien diga blanco o negro, sabiendo de la multitud de grises que existen.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un interesante enlace para aquellos que tenéis mineras de MPs. Trata sobre el GDX y que se encuentra en un punto muy relevante. Hoy está tirando hacia arriba, pero es un "escape" que necesita confirmarse en próximas jornadas para darlo por bueno. Evidentemente, yo sigo teniendo mis naturales reservas...

Gold Miners Start A Rally Here, Says Joe Friday | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## casaire (31 May 2019)

Bueno. Como buen inversor que creo que soy , tengo bastante oro y plata , me gusta y es lo que hay.Dinero real y tangible."If you don´t hold it , you don´t own it.".Entro poco ,pero esta vez me ha hecho gracia lo del lobo.....Que viene el lobo?. El lobo está cerca ( si no lo tenemos en la puerta ya) , pero cuando el oro esté a 100.000 $ ...Quién querrá estar en este mundo?. No me quiero imaginar el mundo en el que vivamos cuando el oro esté en 100.000 $ onza.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2019)

# casaire: Si el Oro llega a los $100.000 la Onza, NO vamos a tener ningún "problema"... En el "intervalo" nos habremos ido a cultivar melvas... o nos habrán enviado, que para el caso es lo MISMO.

Saludos.


----------



## Kid (1 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si queremos lo más a mano posible, a veces cuando se trata de esconder algo, la mejor opción suele ser tenerlo a la "vista" y ahí hay que agudizar el ingenio... que para algo está. ¿Ejemplos? Un jardín ofrece múltiples posibilidades, una maceta, una aspiradora, una vieja lata de pintura, los azulejos trucados, los libros "modificados", dobles fondos (lavabos, paredes, etc.).



Hola

Estoy de acuerdo con Fernando con tener "nuestro tesoro" lo más a mano posible y lo mejor escondido que podamos, pero qué hay de los riesgos "casi improbables". Sólo por citar algunos a modo de ejemplo y para que entendáis a qué me refiero:
- Un incendio en el edificio, o la casa, que arrase la vivienda.
- Un terremoto que colapse el edificio donde esta la vivienda (a una cierta altura).
- Una inundación que anegue la vivienda (si se trata de un bajo).
- Unos okupas que aprovechen una corta ausencia.
- La destrucción de la vivienda: atentado, acto de guerra, explosión fortuita, caída de aeronave o meteorito.
- Otras catástrofes naturales: tornados, huracanes, ciclones, tsunamis, erupciones volcánicas, ...
Sólo hay que ver imágenes de ciudades destruidas por una guerra, por catástrofes naturales o la zona cero de NY, para comprender que es imposible recuperar lo que estuvo tan a mano.
Algo para reflexionar, ¿no creéis?

Salut.


----------



## ping27 (1 Jun 2019)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Fernando con tener "nuestro tesoro" lo más a mano posible y lo mejor escondido que podamos, pero qué hay de los riesgos "casi improbables". Sólo por citar algunos a modo de ejemplo y para que entendáis a qué me refiero:
> - Un incendio en el edificio, o la casa, que arrase la vivienda.
> ...



En parte tienes razón. Tener oro no es 100% seguro de que lo vayas a conservar . Pero es que ninguno de los ejemplos que has dado tienen necesariamente que hacer desaparecer el oro. Porque el oro es inmutable, el agua no lo moja, el fuego no lo quema y las explosiones no lo transforman. Lo unico que puede pasar es que se cambie de lugar o nos lo cambien...


----------



## Pintxen (1 Jun 2019)

En estos casos seguramente tendrá más valor la vivienda que la cantidad de MP que tengas guardados en ella, y nadie se plantea estos escenarios a la hora de comprarse un piso o una casa. Sí, puede estallar la III guerra mundial y que bombardeen tu ciudad, pero en una situación así es más fácil salir pitando con tus soberanos metidos en el zapato que llamar a la puerta de tu sucursal bancaria habitual para que te dé el equivalente en papelitos de colores de las cifras que aparecen en tu cuenta corriente.
Como bien dice ping27 el oro no se quema (en todo caso se fundiría en un incendio, pero seguiría siendo oro), no se oxida, ocupa poco y es facil de esconder.
De todas formas, Kid, me parece muy buena reflexión.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kid: Ciertamente, lo que indicas puede pasar y de hecho pasa... Ahora bien, dentro de las "posibilidades" que apuntas, en el "envoltorio" podemos entrar nosotros mismos y, en ese caso, lo de menos será lo que les haya podido suceder a nuestros MPs...

Mira, Kid, tengo una dilatada carrera profesional en la Seguridad y, a estas alturas, lo único que sé positivamente es que ésta NO existe en un ciento por ciento... Podemos tomar todas las medidas preventivas que queramos, pero NUNCA estaremos completamente seguros. Y me estoy refiriendo a la Seguridad personal, pues ya NO te digo sobre las posesiones que podamos tener.

En lo personal, hace ya muchos años, viví una situación madmaxista, de esas de tener que salir con lo "puesto", y NO me pude llevar mis MPs porque consideré que había más riesgo durante el obligado "repliegue". Bien, cuando pude regresar encontré mis MPs intactos, pero por el "camino" SÍ que noté a faltar una cámara fotográfica...

En fin, ya apunté que tenemos, básicamente, dos opciones: "externalizar" nuestros MPs o tenerlos lo más a "mano" posible y que -me reitero- NO tiene porqué ser en la mesita de noche y tampoco en el piso...

Y si NO queremos riesgos fuera del Sistema, NADA a seguir confiando en el mismo: Cuentas corrientes, Depósitos, Fondos de Inversión, Planes de Pensiones y demás MIERDA. También tienen "Cajas de Seguridad"... Ahora bien, NO os vaya a pasar lo que me sucedió a mí y a otros: que tus acciones en una empresa "sólida" acaban valiendo CERO o que tus Bonos subordinados y muy "seguros" sufren una significativa "quita"...

Bueno, que cada cual valore pros y contras, de manera que pueda decidir en consecuencia y NO por lo que le puedan decir en un foro... Ya somos "mayorcitos" o eso se supone en muchos casos.

Y, Kid, recuerda que también existen los Seguros para algo...

Aprovecho para dejaros un buen enlace... La India está volviendo a apostar muy fuerte por el Oro y la Plata (aquí ver mi enlace en mí Blog de Rankia).

https://www.sharpspixley.com/articl...p-for-swiss-gold-exports-in-april_293200.html

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (1 Jun 2019)

(Leer escuchando la melodía de Bricomanía)
Hola amigos, hoy os voy a dar un briconsejo facil, sencillo y para toda la familia!!!
Os voy a enseñar a fabricaros un bote totalmente estanco para guardar monedas, billetes, la foto de la amante o la petaca de patxarán, lo que querais!!!! Y por menos de 5 €.
Necesitamos los siguientes materiales (pueden ser de 90 o del diámetro que vosotros querrais, 110... Etc.)

MANGUITO PVC 90 MM - Tubería y accesorios PVC 90mm - PVC gran formato - Sistemas de evacuación de agua - Fontanería
TAPÓN CIEGO M 90 MM - Tubería y accesorios PVC 90mm - PVC gran formato - Sistemas de evacuación de agua - Fontanería
TAPÓN REGISTRO 90 MM - Tubería y accesorios PVC 90mm - PVC gran formato - Sistemas de evacuación de agua - Fontanería
TUBO COLA PVC 125 ML - Colas y limpiadores - Accesorios de evacuación de agua - Sistemas de evacuación de agua - Fontanería

Bien, pues empezamos:
Aplicamos un cordón generoso de cola al borde del tapón inferior y del tapón registro, los introducimos cada uno en un extremo del manguito sin girar (importante) y eliminamos el sobrante con un papel y trapo. Dejamos secar un rato y listo!
Un último consejo, hacedlo en el balcón, garaje, en casa de la suegra o en la calle, ya que la cola desprende un olor muy fuerte hasta que se seca.
El PVC es inmutable a la humedad, se comporta bastante bien ante el calor y no arde (para prevenir incendios meterlo en un recipiente metálico rodeado de lana de roca) y es ideal para enterrar.

NOTA: no tengo acciones de Bricodepot, podeis comprar los materiales en vuestra tienda preferida!

Un saludo y hasta el próximo programa.


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Jun 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> (Leer escuchando la melodía de Bricomanía)
> Hola amigos, hoy os voy a dar un briconsejo facil, sencillo y para toda la familia!!!
> Os voy a enseñar a fabricaros un bote totalmente estanco para guardar monedas, billetes, la foto de la amante o la petaca de patxarán, lo que querais!!!! Y por menos de 5 €.
> Necesitamos los siguientes materiales (pueden ser de 90 o del diámetro que vosotros querrais, 110... Etc.)
> ...



¿ Con ese tapón queda lo suficientemente hermético para, por ejemplo, estar x años en una cisterna ?


----------



## Pintxen (1 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ Con ese tapón queda lo suficientemente hermético para, por ejemplo, estar x años en una cisterna ?



Yo aseguraría que sí. Está preparado para fontanería y la junta aguanta corrosivos como detergentes y lejías. Eso sí, tienes que asegurarte de que has dado bien el cordón de cola y no hay ningún poro, no es complicado. Para asegurarte puedes hacer un experimento, lo llenas de sal bien seca, lo cierras y lo metes bajo el agua un tiempo, si está hermético la sal saldrá seca, si no la sal estará húmeda.. Aprietas bien el tapón y listo. No solo aguantaría dentro de una cisterna, sino que enterrado también.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo unos interesantes gráficos...

May 31, 2019 Short The Stock Market & Buy Gold Morris Hubbartt 321gold ...inc ...s

Saludos.


----------



## Kid (1 Jun 2019)

En respuesta a varios foreros

Ya sé que el oro es prácticamente indestructible, pero llegada una, de la mayoría, de las circunstancias que expongo, no me imagino cómo recuperar de los escombros, cenizas o lodo, aquella maceta, aspiradora, lata de pintura o libro "modificado" a que hacía referencia Fernando.
Quizá lo único realmente efectivo sea un buen seguro, como muy bien apunta Fernando.
Me viene a la memoria la película Habana, donde Redford llevaba siempre consigo "su tesoro". Un gran diamante implantado bajo la piel de su brazo. Una gran idea: siempre con él, totalmente escondido y a un simple corte de cuchillo si la necesidad apremia.
Lástima que el oro sea mucho más voluminoso y no permita esta solución (o sí ... ¿cuatro soberanos dentro del escroto sería llevadero?).

Salut


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kid: En muchísimas casas existen objetos de valor, que NO necesariamente MPs, y susceptibles de ser robados, dañados o destruidos por distintos elementos, ya sean de carácter natural o no, pero porque exista ese riesgo la gente NO deja de tenerlos... Por ejemplo, algunos tenemos colecciones de Sellos, maquetas, jarrones o cerámicas, cuadros, fotos de indudable valor personal, material electrónico, etc. En fin, quienes hemos visto la muerte de "cerca" sabemos que todo esto es "fútil" en relación a lo que puede ser verdaderamente importante.

Por supuesto, Kid, tienes derecho a preocuparte por la Seguridad de tus MPs, faltaría más... pero ya te he dicho que tengo una larga experiencia profesional en la Seguridad integral y he visto auténticos robos de "película", que se han pasado por el "arco del triunfo" sofisticadas medidas de Seguridad... Dicho esto, Kid, ya NO te digo lo que pueden hacer en una casa o piso "normal", a no ser que te pillen dentro o cerca y sepas utilizar las "herramientas" accesorias de protección de que se disponen para estos y otros casos... Y tampoco la gente normal está preparada para responder ante una situación de estrés límite. Eso está bien en las películas, pero la REALIDAD suele ser muy distinta.

Además, con la actual Justicia "garantista" de que gozamos en nuestro país -y eso tampoco es "malo"...- sale bastante "barato" el robar... Ya ves lo que "pagan" políticos de "relevancia" por sus millonarias fechorías...

En tu caso, Kid, parece que lo mejor es contratar un buen Seguro y que tampoco es tan caro como algunos puedan presuponer... Yo mismo, entre otras "variopintas" medidas de Seguridad, dispongo del mismo. Se duerme más tranquilo.

# Donald Trump: Hay muchas, pero muchas mineras de MPs, que tienen ratios muy interesantes, tanto en las grandes como en las pequeñas. Es cuestión de analizarlas y, para asegurarse más, tener en cuenta la Deuda -mejor sin ella o con poca-, la calidad del MP extraído, las reservas probadas y la probable duración... Esto último es muy importante, ya que los que nos dedicamos a analizar este "detalle" sabemos que pocas minas tienen una alta "vida" por delante...

Para NO fallar, Donald Trump, las mejores compañías son las que se dedican a las Regalías. Es tan simple como comparar las cotizaciones de las mismas con las extractoras... Suben mucho menos cuando el sector se "dispara", pero bajan muchísimo menos cuando vienen mal dadas...

Ahora bien, ¿el actual momento es el adecuado para comprar? Sigo teniendo dudas y eso que tengo disponible un pequeño capital destinado a tal fin, pero me parece que me voy a esperar... Me gustaría ver niveles en torno a los 2.400 puntos en el S&P 500 antes de tomar una decisión "firme" al respecto. Y si se me va el "tren" tampoco pasa NADA, al menos en mi caso... Yo sigo promediando en mis compras de MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## Michael Lenke (2 Jun 2019)

Kid dijo:


> En respuesta a varios foreros
> 
> Ya sé que el oro es prácticamente indestructible, pero llegada una, de la mayoría, de las circunstancias que expongo, no me imagino cómo recuperar de los escombros, cenizas o lodo, aquella maceta, aspiradora, lata de pintura o libro "modificado" a que hacía referencia Fernando.
> Quizá lo único realmente efectivo sea un buen seguro, como muy bien apunta Fernando.
> ...



¿Tu no conoces ningun gitano rico verdad? Porque crees que llevan dientes de oro y cadenas.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Ucrania empieza a vender sus reservas de oro

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2019)

Recuerdo esta noticia:
Estados Unidos se lleva el oro de Ucrania pero no devuelve el Oro de Alemania


----------



## Berciano230 (3 Jun 2019)

La mini estafa del oro.
La gente te dice que es buena inversión
Pero compras en 2012 oro y pasa el tiempo, en 2019 necesitas dinero
Cuando te pones a vender, el que compra, por poco que entienda, no te ofrece el precio de 2019 del oro, te ofrece con suerte el de 2012 o poco más, eso con suerte, un usurero te ofrece por debajo
Dicho de otra forma, es complicado vender, no es oro todo lo que reluce.

Ese es el comentario que me hacia un conocido que acumula plata estos días .. frente a está, comentaba también, que es una inversión muy muy muy lenta y que no conoce nadie que se haya jubilado invirtiendo dicho metal, es mas le llamó legado y no inversión. 




Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2019)

Hola, berciano230: Vamos a ver, el "mensaje" que se intenta transmitir desde este hilo es que los MPs son un VALOR "refugio", por tanto con un carácter muy defensivo dentro de nuestro Patrimonio. Enfatizado esto, también pueden llegar a ser una "inversión" en función de los precios a los que los hayamos adquirido, pero para eso debemos estar en una etapa claramente alcista y que ahora NO es el caso. Precisamente, es en estos momentos cuando la gente debería estar posicionándose en los mismos y si nos interesa sólo la "inversión" pura y dura... para eso tenemos disponible el "papel" asociado a los MPs.

En fin, berciano230, el Oro, por regla general, tiene un mercado bastante líquido y la prueba la tienes en el hilo que se dedica a la compra y venta del mismo en este foro. Hace pocos días, se pusieron allí a la venta dos monedas de las "grandes" (50 Pesos mexicanos) y apenas se tardó un día en venderlas. Ya no te digo en los casos de las monedas más "pequeñas", tipo Soberanos y otras. Y si se quieren vender en eBay y otras casas de subastas tampoco resulta tan "complicado".

En la Plata es muy diferente y SÍ que cuesta venderla más, pero tampoco es el caso en la que yo llamo de "quincalla" (leyes de 0,900, 0,800 e inferiores). En el Bullion hoy en día es más fácil quitarse de posibles "problemas" y comprar en tiendas, más que nada porque los precios actuales son muy atractivos. En caso contrario, tienes que ofrecer un cierto descuento y que NO merece la pena, ya que muchos de los que andan por aquí han entrado a precios superiores.

Luego, tenemos también el Premium y que es muchísimo más difícil de vender, ya que se requiere que el interesado sea un coleccionista que, además esté dispuesto a pagar lo que le piden. Claro que todo se puede negociar, pero hay algunos que nos resulta muy "cansino" hacerlo y preferimos pasar, es decir si nos interesa realmente la "pieza" la compramos y sino NO... Vamos, como en casi todo.

Y tú amigo lleva muy poco tiempo en esto de la Plata... Yo, en su momento, llegué a tener plusvalías del 400% y NO vendí cuando era de lo más fácil hacerlo. En lo que tiene razón es que la Plata, una vez inicia un tramo bajista de larga duración, tarda bastantes años en revertir el proceso.

Por todo lo que te comento, berciano230, SIEMPRE digo que antes de meterse en los MPs hay que estudiarlos muy bien y ver si nosotros nos "adaptamos" a ellos... y NO al revés.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

Hace unos minutos, el Oro ya andaba por los $1320,05, y si siguen las turbulencias en las Bolsas es muy posible que se dirija a la zona comprendida entre los $1328,60 y los $1339,40... Lógicamente, en esa nueva trayectoria alcista, es posible que volvamos a ver retrocesos, pero sigo viendo una fuerza de "fondo" que me hace seguir pensando que los $1425 se verán durante este año.

Por cierto, clavé el "timing" en mi última compra de Oro y es curioso cómo lo hago mucho mejor en este MP que en la Plata... Supongo que ésta última me gusta más y ese subjetivismo hace que no sea tan "frío" como cuando decido comprar Oro, aunque este año he comprado Plata a unos precios más que interesantes a futuro o eso creo... En el Oro NUNCA tengo "dudas"... ¡Curioso!

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (3 Jun 2019)

No son palabras mías, yo lo discutí pero sin fuerza por falta de experiencia, me decía q te compran dependiendo de la necesidad o stock ya te digo que hablo desde la mas profunda ignorancia  y claro me asalto la duda



Namasté


----------



## DDT (3 Jun 2019)

Yo llevo Exore Resources, míratela. Minera junior australiana con 80% de derechos en una zona de territorio de Costa de Marfil donde ya hay varias mineras en explotación.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: En mi caso, el "timing" en los MPs es organizar una serie de entradas dentro de un marco concreto de tiempo, por ejemplo las que tengo previstas para este año y, obviamente, intento "optimizar" el precio de adquisición. En fin, que NO es difícil de entender y, en todo caso, esa forma de actuar es muy personal y acorde con mi proceder de ir promediando en el tiempo. Dicho esto, le diré que el "timing" que conseguí en los años 90 ya NO volveré a conseguirlo... Y, ya de paso, añadiré que precios por encima de los $1425 NO verán mi "dinero". Existen más cosas, aparte de los MPs... ¿No le parece?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2019)

Pues, Caballero sin espada, más o menos hablamos de lo MISMO, es decir que yo le doy, en estos momentos, más importancia a la Geopolítica que a otras cosas... aunque sin perder de vista la posibilidad de que haya un Colapso financiero, algo que fuera PEOR que lo de Lehman Brothers, ya me entiende...

La Plata es interesante y puede ser un VALOR muy importante a "x" años o décadas, vaya Vd. a saber... pero es indudable que, probablemente, sea el activo que más potencial posee a futuro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Here's why bond yields are falling and why the rout won't end anytime soon

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (4 Jun 2019)

Disculpen el off topic al respecto del ratio oro/plata pero es que el tema me gusta mucho. 

Los evangelios fueron escritos y "corregidos" entre el año 80 y 320 de nuestra era. En ellos se recoge una historia simbólica, la de las 30 MONEDAS DE PLATA de Judas, la considero igual de simbólica que la historia del principio de Arquímedes para la cual ya he expuesto en anteriores ocasiones mi explicación alternativa. 

Es posible, a falta de estudiar en profundidad el peso-valor de las monedas y circunstancias socioeconómicas de la época, que ese fuese el "precio justo" que se le podía ofrecer a un chivato para huir e iniciar una nueva vida. Depende de muchas variables subjetivas pero se podría hacer una aproximación del "colchón" en moneda de plata para tener un mínimo de seguridad y liquidez. 

Ahora en el banco de España 30 monedas de plata de nueva acuñación de 20 euros (muy caras, yo continúo comprando de 12 euros cuando puedo y siguen siendo caras, aunque no me importa porque no pienso en ellas a corto plazo) son 600 euros, no da ni para ir una semana a Port Aventura. 

Un buen jornal anual de inicios del siglo XX podían ser 48 duros de plata y tenían un poder adquisitivo aproximado, comparado con el valor de una tierra de huerta cultivada y con agua propia, de entre 9000 y 12000 euros actuales. 

Por tanto, cuento de la lechera mediante, en caso de volver al ratio histórico de valor plata/oro ¿Podría ser que la plata multiplique su precio x15, x20 o incluso si nos atenemos al valor actual de mercado de la onza hasta casi x30? Independientemente de otras circunstancias y manipulaciones...

No se si he patinado algo en los cálculos, abro paraguas...


----------



## el mensa (4 Jun 2019)

Pásanos los links, porfa, o las palabras clave para buscarlos.


----------



## ping27 (4 Jun 2019)

el mensa dijo:


> Ahora en el *banco de España* 30 monedas de plata de nueva acuñación de 20 euros (muy caras, *yo continúo comprando de 12 euros*



Compras monedas de 6€ por 12€ como inversión? Hasta aquí he leído. Gracias por participar. Al ignore.


----------



## el mensa (4 Jun 2019)

ping27 dijo:


> Compras monedas de 6€ por 12€ como inversión? Hasta aquí he leído. Gracias por participar. Al ignore.



Gracias por no entender nada de nada. 

Para mi las monedas de plata son y serán moneda de curso legal en porciones pequeñas solo para utilizar en caso de catástrofe economico social, su valor actual me la pela, busco más su utilidad futura en caso necesario de tener que usarlas y te aseguro que no me gustaría tener que usarlas nunca. 

De todo lo demás, oro, vivienda, tierras y oficio, voy más que servido.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2019)

Hola, ping27: Yo también coincido en que los k12 son una forma excesivamente cara de entrar en la Plata, pero has de entender que ese "formato" tiene sus "defensores" y eso hay que respetarlo. Por añadir algo, aunque sea "conspiranoico", el k12 puede constituir una auténtica trampa a futuro... Y lo dejo ahí.

¡Ojo! que yo también adquirí, en su momento, varios de ellos, pero entonces la Plata tenía otro precio...

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (4 Jun 2019)

ping27 dijo:


> Compras monedas de 6€ por 12€ como inversión? Hasta aquí he leído. Gracias por participar. Al ignore.



Tampoco es para ponerse así. Cada uno hace lo que cree conveniente. Hay gente que compra monedas de plata con premium y es totalmente lícito. A mi parecer es mejor comprar lo más cercano al spot, como los pakitos, pero por no verle la cara a ese dictador pues prefiero pagar el IVA. Yo entiendo que alguien pague más por loque le parece interesante, yo por ejemplo pagué algo más del spot, más IVA más gastos de envío por la moneda de Antigua Barbuda, pero es que me tenía enamorado.
Dejemos que cada uno opine y haga lo que le parezca.


----------



## Jake el perro (4 Jun 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Tampoco es para ponerse así. Cada uno hace lo que cree conveniente. Hay gente que compra monedas de plata con premium y es totalmente lícito. A mi parecer es mejor comprar lo más cercano al spot, como los pakitos, pero por no verle la cara a ese dictador pues prefiero pagar el IVA. Yo entiendo que alguien pague más por loque le parece interesante, yo por ejemplo pagué algo más del spot, más IVA más gastos de envío por la moneda de Antigua Barbuda, pero es que me tenía enamorado.
> Dejemos que cada uno opine y haga lo que le parezca.



Cierto, es un hilo para debatir y enriquecernos con las opiniones de todos los foreros, algunos muy muy buenos, y no para censurar o criticar la postura personal de cada uno ante los MPs. 
A mi me sirve todo este hilo de mucho y espero que a mis hijos en un futuro, más todavía.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2019)

pero las monedas del banco de España de 12e, aunque su plata valga 6e, será dinero, 12e, mientras este exista, no?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Veo que andáis dándole vueltas al ratio Oro vs Plata... Bien, para quienes lo ignoréis, os diré que cuando ese ratio ha sido tan elevado ha avisado de que viene algo SERIO... Unos simples ejemplos:

- 1940: 97/1 - 2ª Guerra Mundial

- 1991: 100/1 - Comienzo Guerra del Golfo

- 2008: 83/1 - Crisis financiera

En fin, es para tenerlo en cuenta, ya que se están dando elementos desestabilizadores a nivel geopolítico, que NO sabemos cómo van a evolucionar y mucho menos cómo van a acabar...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2019)

Hola, Incorrezto: Es así hoy en día e imagino que "mañana" también... SIEMPRE que exista el Euro... Esa es una "variable" que algunos NO han sopesado y luego también podemos encontrarnos en que la Plata contenida supere el valor facial, pero el BdE pagaría esos 12 Euros y NO más. En fin, hay personas que prefieren tener ese "colchón" combinado, pero particularmente prefiero 12 Euros en Bancolchón y su equivalente en Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> también podemos encontrarnos en que la Plata contenida supere el valor facial



si bueno, supongo que se las gastarían en cuanto empezase la inflación.


----------



## safiboss (4 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Veo que andáis dándole vueltas al ratio Oro vs Plata... Bien, para quienes lo ignoréis, os diré que cuando ese ratio ha sido tan elevado ha avisado de que viene algo SERIO... Unos simples ejemplos:
> 
> - 1940: 97/1 - 2ª Guerra Mundial
> 
> ...



Nunca entendí bien lo que significa el ratio este desde el punto de vista de la economía real.... podrías brevemente explciarlo, por favor


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2019)

Hola, safiboss: En lo personal, NO veo que el ratio Oro vs Plata tenga una incidencia real sobre la Economía. SÍ, que pueden tenerla ambos MPs por separado... El Oro por su carácter monetario y la Plata por el industrial, aunque ésta en determinados momentos también hace valer su aspecto monetario.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, es mucho más interesante seguir el ratio Oro vs Petróleo, ya que históricamente suele anticipar las grandes Crisis financieras y también las económicas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2019)

Y dejo esto para el mensa...

¿Cuánto valdrían hoy las 30 monedas de Judas?

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (5 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo esto para el mensa...
> 
> ¿Cuánto valdrían hoy las 30 monedas de Judas?
> 
> Saludos.



Esa interpretación no vale nada. Simplemente estableced la ratio plata/oro de esa época a ver que se podría comprar con el oro equivalente.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (5 Jun 2019)

Ándale, ándale, arriba, arriba

Oro 1.341,65 +12,95

Ratio Oro/Plata 90/1


----------



## FranMen (5 Jun 2019)

Para los bolseros mineros:
La Corte de Argentina falla contra Barrick Gold y avala la ley que protege los glaciares de la minería


----------



## FranMen (5 Jun 2019)

El fondo más famoso de UK aplica un 'corralito' y hace saltar las alarmas

Es un pez pequeño pero puede servir de aviso


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Ya lo creo que sirve... Pero bueno ya puestos, te diré que, posiblemente, a Judas se le pagó con Siclos de Tiro... Como es posible que la mayoría NO sepáis a qué me refiero, el Siclo de Tiro era el de más pureza en Plata... Y éste equivalía a 4 Denarios... Y 1 Denario a 16 Ases.

Bien, en su momento, se realizaron estudios que establecieron que, por ejemplo, un pescador del Mar de Galilea, al igual que muchos artesanos, podía pensar en ganar un Denario cada dos días, o 8 Ases al día... Y eso equivaldría a un sueldo actual de aproximadamente unos 240 Euros.

En fin, ando de vacaciones, así que NO me voy a extender más sobre este tema. Quizás, en otro momento y con más tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (5 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: Ya lo creo que sirve... Pero bueno ya puestos, te diré que, posiblemente, a Judas se le pagó con Siclos de Tiro... Como es posible que la mayoría NO sepáis a qué me refiero, el Siclo de Tiro era el de más pureza en Plata... Y éste equivalía a 4 Denarios... Y 1 Denario a 16 Ases.
> 
> Bien, en su momento, se realizaron estudios que establecieron que, por ejemplo, un pescador del Mar de Galilea, al igual que muchos artesanos, podía pensar en ganar un Denario cada dos días, o 8 Ases al día... Y eso equivaldría a un sueldo actual de aproximadamente unos 240 Euros.
> 
> ...



A tener en cuenta:
Los metales preciosos están manipulados en la actualidad. Creo que en esto estamos de acuerdo. Por tanto un gr de plata tenía mayor capacidad de compra en tiempos de Tiberio que ahora.
La moneda oficial en el Imperio era el denario, no el sekel, cual se usaba más en Judea? cuál se menciona en la Biblia? No lo sabemos 
También estarás de acuerdo en que la ratio oro/plata no es la misma ahora que entonces. Tú lo has escrito, 25 denarios = 1 áureo. Cuánto valdrian ahora 25 denarios y un áureo por su peso en metal?
La capacidad de compra de las monedas no era exactamente la de su peso en metal. Al igual que el as permitía comprar más que su peso en metal, con el áureo y con el denario ocurría lo mismo.
En el pésimo artículo que has elegido se menciona el precio de un esclavo, cuánto vale hoy día para compararlo? Imposible.
En la contestación que me das después si te aproximas más al método para hacer los cálculos: viendo sueldos o capacidad de compra con ese dinero .
A modo de ejemplo un legionario raso cobraba unos 250 denarios al año de sueldo base
Un centurión unos 25000 que era el precio de una pequeña granja
Los pretorianos cobraron unos 5000 denarios de “propina” por facilitar el acenso de Claudio por esas fechas
Eso es lo que hay que estudiar


----------



## FranMen (5 Jun 2019)

Vuelvo a recomendar leer el Denario de plata, ficción muy bien documentada y con amplias referencias a precios y monedas de la época


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Mira, antes de dedicarme al Oro y a la Plata, me inicié en las monedas romanas y griegas. Y cuento con una amplia colección y, por supuesto, poseo bastantes Denarios. Así que tengo conocimientos muy sólidos sobre el Sistema monetario antiguo.

Dicho esto, NO hace falta leer la Biblia para saber qué monedas existían en Judea en los tiempos de Jesucristo. Anota: Siclo de Tiro (Plata), Zuz (Plata), Kalbon (Plata), Prutah (Bronce) y Lepton (Bronce). Ésta última era la moneda más pequeña usada en los tiempos de Jesús.

Y para tu conocimiento, el Siclo de Tiro era la moneda con la que estaba obligado todo judío a realizar el pago de los tributos al Templo, y que era de medio Siclo al año por persona.

También te diré que en la zona de Judea y sus alrededores, y en el resto del mundo de aquel entonces, se usaban otras monedas de forma preponderante sobre las oficiales. NUNCA eran de Oro, pues este MP estaba reservado para las monedas imperiales, y por consiguiente eran de Plata y de Bronce.

Tampoco se pueden comparar "exactamente" los tiempos, por algo tan fundamental como que NO existía una "clase media"... Digo esto porque tampoco podemos comparar el "esclavo" con un PC actual... Y como ese la "leche" de ejemplos...

Y los sueldos de los pretorianos variaron a lo largo del Imperio, aparte de los "donativos" que se instauraron a partir de la muerte de Augusto: éste en su testamento les concedió 1.000 Sestercios y Marco Aurelio 20.000 nada más acceder al Poder.

Te añadiré que, sin embargo, los pretorianos, al igual que los legionarios, NO podían disponer libremente de todos sus ingresos... Y lo dejo aquí para que averigues el porqué...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hace ya bastantes años, abrí un hilo dedicado al Denario en este foro y que tuvo mucho éxito. NO he podido encontrarlo, pero os dejo lo que se escribió previo al mismo...

- denarios | moneditis real deaocho

Eran unos tiempos donde existían muchos aficionados a la Numismática en este foro y habían auténticos expertos sobre el tema. De ellos quedan ya muy pocos en un foro cada vez más decadente... y donde se salvan muy pocos hilos, especialmente el que nos ocupa.

Por cierto, me ha encantado debatir con FranMen y que demuestra inquietud por conocer la Historia y es bueno cuestionar lo que nos puedan contar...

Y voy a continuar con mis vacaciones por tierras toledanas y aprovechar para seguir "empapándome" de Historia... Es una tierra que he visitado en varias ocasiones y SIEMPRE he podido aprender algo nuevo para mí. Tampoco ahora está siendo diferente.

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Jun 2019)

Yo antes si que coleccionaba moneda antigua, es mas tengo un as de tiberio que un amigo mio encontró de niño en el castillo de sagunto de excursión.. jna cara sale un pastor a la derecha con unas reses creo recordar... 


Namasté


----------



## FranMen (6 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: Mira, antes de dedicarme al Oro y a la Plata, me inicié en las monedas romanas y griegas. Y cuento con una amplia colección y, por supuesto, poseo bastantes Denarios. Así que tengo conocimientos muy sólidos sobre el Sistema monetario antiguo.
> 
> Dicho esto, NO hace falta leer la Biblia para saber qué monedas existían en Judea en los tiempos de Jesucristo. Anota: Siclo de Tiro (Plata), Zuz (Plata), Kalbon (Plata), Prutah (Bronce) y Lepton (Bronce). Ésta última era la moneda más pequeña usada en los tiempos de Jesús.
> 
> ...



Precisamente, el primer comentario me pareció muy pobre viniendo de tí que eres un experto en Roma.
Puntualizando:
-El sueldo de los pretorianos fue subiendo con cada emperador y la gratificación que recibían con cada nuevo emperador también pero estamos hablando de las monedas de Jesús: año 33 aproximadamente.
-No podemos comparar el sueldo de un legionario de entonces con el de uno actual del ejército español, yo más bien lo compararía con un soldado de un país como la India.
-Como sabes mejor que yo, a lo largo del Imperio la moneda se fue devaluando con lo cual decir áureo o denario sin más es decir poco. Hubo intentos de normalizar pero duraban poco
Un saludo


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 Jun 2019)

Hay dos candidatos historicamente a ser la moneda del pago a Judas, aparte del Siclo de Tiro, el denario de Tiberio y el Tetadracma del Nilo de Augusto, sinceramente yo personalmente me decanto por el Siclo de Tiro, pese a ser de las tres quizas la moneda menos empreada en el imperio el hecho de que el pago al templo fuera por obligación en ella para mi es contundente, por que no hay que olvidar una cosa, en la zona donde se produce esa encomienda a Judas, dominaba absolutamente ella, aunque si se aceptaba el denario de Tiberio, pero 30 denarios era una cantidad insuficiente, 30 Siclos (120 denarios es mas logico) 640 gramos de plata aprox.


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 Jun 2019)

640 gramos no, sobre 480 gramos, son 120 denarios, me confundi al teclear.


----------



## antorob (6 Jun 2019)

Buenas tardes.

Hay muchas señales que indican el comienzo de la gran crisis. Será un proceso largo, con intervenciones de los bancos centrales hasta que pierdan el control y mercados en forma de montaña rusa, pero los indicios están aquí.

Alguien ha colgado mi post en burbuja-info/inmobiliaria, pero solo escribo en dos foros. Este y el de crash-oil, asi que dejo el enlace aquí.

Diez indicadores que señalan el comienzo de una crisis mundial.

Es largo y con muchas entradas. Y por supuesto incompleto, pero como botón de muestra puede servir.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# FranMen: Se saben bastante bien los precios en la época de Jesucristo, tanto en Roma como en el resto del Imperio. Por ejemplo, una hogaza de pan en Roma costaba unos 2 Ases, pero en otros lugares como Palestina se reducía el precio a 1 o medio As. De lo más caro, tenemos lo que costaba una esclava: 2.000 a 6.000 Denarios... Para que "compares", un burro costaba unos 500 Sestercios...

Sobre los Sueldos de legionarios, centuriones, pretorianos, etc. también se conoce bastante sobre ello. Es difícil hacer una comparativa con los tiempos actuales, puestos que las "necesidades" eran muy básicas e insisto en que NO existía una "clase media"...

# Piel de Luna: Tampoco hay que darles tantas vueltas si echamos manos de lo que nos dice la Historia: En el 19 a.C. Roma cerró la casa de monedas de Tiro y eso bajó la pureza de las monedas de Plata... Al darse cuenta de ello, los líderes religiosos para cumplir el mandamiento de dar al Templo de Jerusalén el "máximo" valor, es decir una mayor pureza en la moneda, pidieron permiso al emperador para producir una moneda ceremonial con la que cumplir las obligaciones religiosas...

Los sacerdotes recibieron la dispensa especial para producir las monedas requeridas... a condición de que continuarán con los motivos originales de la moneda de Tiro, a fin de no suscitar objeciones en el Imperio Romano. Perooooo... en el anverso de la moneda de Tiro aparecía la imagen de Melkart, Dios de los fenicios, también conocido entre los griegos como Hércules. En el reverso, aparecía una águila en la proa de un barco con la leyenda: "Tiro ciudad santa y ciudad de refugio", y la fecha de expedición.

A pesar de la prohibición de las escrituras de admitir tales representaciones, los sacerdotes tuvieron que que aceptar las exigencias romanas y la moneda de Tiro, pues no estaban dispuestos a perder valor en el impuesto...

Las monedas acuñadas en Jerusalén entre el 18 a.C. y 65 d.C, eran prácticamente idénticas a sus predecesoras de Tiro, con una adicción, las letras KP que aparecían en el reverso en la parte superior derecha.

Bien, como "añadido" particular, quizás el "cabreo" de Jesús en el Templo se debió en parte al "rollo" que mantenían los cambistas y los sacerdotes... Esa es otra "historia" que tiene su "miga"...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Jun 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Hay muchas señales que indican el comienzo de la gran crisis. Será un proceso largo, con intervenciones de los bancos centrales hasta que pierdan el control y mercados en forma de montaña rusa, pero los indicios están aquí.
> 
> ...



Gracias antorob... fácil de seguir y con enlaces interesantes. Gracias por compartir. la crisis se acerca (en realidad ya está aquí).

Para tu info:

- Los stocks en FO aumentan porque se prevé contamgo tras IMO 2020 (o así lo consideran algumos traders).
- Adnoc y la ingeniería surcoreana SKE están comstruyendo un almacenamienro subterráneo de crudo en UAE, aguas arriba de Hormuz.

Habrá que cargar soberanos...

Al final, la soluciôn final de La Rebelión de Atlas no va a ser descabellada...
Saludos


----------



## antorob (7 Jun 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Gracias antorob... fácil de seguir y con enlaces interesantes. Gracias por compartir. la crisis se acerca (en realidad ya está aquí).
> 
> Para tu info:
> 
> ...



Hola JohnGalt.

Lo que me llama la atención es la brutal caída del consumo de diésel en China. Una parte es debida a la sustitución de autobuses por eléctricos y también las ventas de coches eléctricos, pero eso serian 100.000 o 200.000 barriles. La guerra comercial con USA parece estar hundiendo el comercio en China. Aún asi la caída parece brutal.




El otro gráfico preocupante es el del comercio mundial. También aquí la caída es salvaje.



Las ventas de automóviles están lastradas por el cambio a eléctricos y no se recuperaran.

Creo que la gente espera que bajen las bolsas para certificar el inicio de la crisis, pero con los bancos centrales detrás, puede que esta vez no sea asi. La huida hacia bonos estatales (mira el bono español a 5 años en negativo) parece reflejar el miedo.

Y respecto a los inventarios, recordar que las refinerías están adaptándose a la normativa 2020. Hay un fuerte descenso de su actividad normal. Ahora veremos la situación cuando comience el verano.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Jun 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Hay muchas señales que indican el comienzo de la gran crisis. Será un proceso largo, con intervenciones de los bancos centrales hasta que pierdan el control y mercados en forma de montaña rusa, pero los indicios están aquí.
> 
> ...



Muy buena la teoría de la ley del ciclo social de Sarkar, gracias


----------



## FranMen (7 Jun 2019)

Deutsche Bank ya cotiza como Popular antes de la liquidación

Sumando para bingo, hay un hilo en el principal


----------



## Jake el perro (7 Jun 2019)

Una pregunta a los foreros, mirando soberanos veo diferentes años entre otros

*SOBERANO DE ORO COMPLETO 1922, 285.43 euros








SOBERANO DE ORO COMPLETO, 285.93 euros







OVER SOVEREIGN 1908, 287.45 euros








SOBERANO DE ORO COMPLETO 1899, 287.95 euros





*

Todos circulados pero sin especificar peso.

Mi pregunta es ¿ todos los soberanos tienen el mismo peso de oro, sin importar año de acuñación ? ¿ la diferencia de precio se debe a la escasez, valor numismático o estado ?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2019)

Hola, Jake el perro: Te dejo esto...

Conoce todo sobre el Soberano de Oro | CIODE - Blog

Y hay personas que en ocasiones pagamos más por distintos motivos asociados al Coleccionismo. NO tiene sentido pagar más si NO existe esa componente.

Saludos.


----------



## Kid (7 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros, mirando soberanos veo diferentes años entre otros
> 
> *SOBERANO DE ORO COMPLETO 1922, 285.43 euros
> 
> ...



Estos dos links, te serán de ayuda.

Sovereign Date Checker | Information | Chards

Gold Sovereign Mint Marks

Salut

PS. Añado un link clásico, por si alguien lo desconocía.

Gold Sovereigns


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros, mirando soberanos veo diferentes años entre otros
> 
> *SOBERANO DE ORO COMPLETO 1922, 285.43 euros
> 
> ...



Yo no se si por desconfiado o porque pero no tengo claro cual de esas debería comprar para guardar como inversion o refugio si las nuevas o las viejas.. viendo esos precios, cual cogerías vosotros


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Yo no se si por desconfiado o porque pero no tengo claro cual de esas debería comprar para guardar como inversion o refugio si las nuevas o las viejas.. viendo esos precios, cual cogerías vosotros
> 
> 
> Namasté



Compra nuevos y no te compliques la vida. Eres novato y no debes hacer "experimentos" con esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Compra nuevos y no te compliques la vida. Eres novato y no debes hacer "experimentos" con esto.
> 
> Saludos.



Así haré pero ni siquiera en las paginas aquí recomendadas?


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Así haré pero ni siquiera en las paginas aquí recomendadas?
> 
> 
> Namasté



Hombre, en sitios confiables NO suele haber problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2019)

Me he mirado por encima el trabajo de antorob y cuando tenga más tiempo podré profundizar en el mismo. Me parece un excelente trabajo, aunque lo que NO me está "cuadrando" ahora mismo es el Baltic Dry Index, que está en tendencia alcista (1138 puntos) después de haberse mostrado muy peligroso en torno al 11 del pasado mes de Febrero (595 puntos). De todas formas, sigue estando en una situación delicada y ya veremos hasta dónde llega su actual trayectoria alcista.

Respecto al Oro, por delante tiene los $1354,40 y que es la resistencia a superar antes de enfrentar los duros $1396,30. Lo más lógico es que pronto se tome un respiro y corrija, pero las cosas están bastante "calientes"... sólo falta ver cómo andan los Bonos.

Y mucho ¡Ojo! al Cobre... en mínimos del año. Totalmente desacoplado de la Plata en estos momentos...

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (8 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # FranMen: Se saben bastante bien los precios en la época de Jesucristo, tanto en Roma como en el resto del Imperio. Por ejemplo, una hogaza de pan en Roma costaba unos 2 Ases, pero en otros lugares como Palestina se reducía el precio a 1 o medio As. De lo más caro, tenemos lo que costaba una esclava: 2.000 a 6.000 Denarios... Para que "compares", un burro costaba unos 500 Sestercios...
> 
> ...



(NOTA: Parte 1 comentarios históricos. Parte 2 comparaciones plata y poder adquisitivo).

1) Gracias a todos por la información y enlaces sobre historia, moneda, oro/plata, poder adquisitivo, etc. Me mantendrán entretenido un tiempo, me gusta la historia y temática de este tangencial "offtopic". 

Tanto que en el caso numismático no tengo interés inversor, tengo una modesta colección de monedas españolas sin valor numismático, pero si histórico-sentimental: Desde maravedís de cobre (Fernando VII), céntimos de cobre y duros de plata del s.XIX hasta casi todas las españolas del s.XX. 

También tengo algo de cerámica y alfareria romana, una bayoneta de la guerra de independencia, balas, trozos de mortero y otros objetos de la guerra civil, algunos objetos etnográficos agropecuarios de la época pre-industrial/pre-plásticos.

2) En mi comentario original si lo repasáis hago una (improvisada) comparación entre a) Las 30 monedas de Judas; b) Su equivalente en jornal y valor de tierras cultivables (activos de economía familiar) de cuando todavía se usaba plata para transacciones y salarios a principios del s.XX; c) El valor actual de las tierras cultivables. 

Hay muchas variables (y sucesos futuros) que pueden hacer bailar mis cálculos, pero creo que todos comprendéis los porqués de mi elección a la hora de comparar. 

Y por lo visto mi análisis "paco" (improvisado, lo digo con todo el cariño hacía nuestros foreros llamados Francisco) no ha diferido mucho de otros cálculos y análisis más minuciosos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2019)

Hola, el mensa: Aunque existen numerosos "paralelismos" entre los tiempos actuales y Roma, NO es menos cierto que en lo que se refiere a las "capas sociales" se observan notables diferencias y, realmente, NO las podemos comparar.

Como veo que te interesa el tema, te voy a dejar enlazado un breve artículo que sintetiza un poco lo que quiero dar a entender...

La vida en la antigua Roma

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un artículo que apoya el trabajo reciente de antorob y que os recomiendo. Es MUY BUENO.

ING: el comercio mundial sufre en 2019 su peor año desde "el gran colapso" de 2009

Por cierto, ya de regreso de unas breves vacaciones, uno NO entiende de dónde sale esa FALACIA de que hemos "salido"... Las carreteras están jalonadas de polígonos y naves industriales abandonadas y destruidas... NO creo que esos puestos de trabajo se hayan cubierto, al menos con la misma "calidad" previa y eso en el mejor de los casos.

En fin, más de uno haría bien en "reflexionar" sobre ello... máxime si es cierto que se está acercando, o más bien reavivando, una Recesión...

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (9 Jun 2019)

Observo muy de cerca y con atención el "pulso de la calle..." y a priori intento no caer en la falacia del francotirador y el sesgo de confirmación dentro de mi natural pesimismo.

Yo lo que veo es que se está concentrando el consumo alrededor de unas pocas cadenas, CC y lugares "de moda", el resto "fuera del circuito" están en franca decadencia. Paso de poner muchas marcas, pero por ejemplo, Primark "a tope" - Otras tiendas de al lado y/o otros centros comerciales vacíos. Además precisamente el sector comercial de productos "no imprescindibles" están notando una bajada de ventas y márgenes (están en guerra de precios y clientes por la supervivencia).

Por lo que respecta a construcción y obra pública, ahora no está ni al 50% de actividad previa a 2008. Y ha llegado ha estar prácticamente parado en años anteriores. Y también se observa que algunas zonas tienen movimiento (concentración otra vez, grandes urbes y zonas turísticas "premium"), el resto parón casi total.

Sector industrial, IT, etc. Después de ajustes de plantilla y mortandad empresarial, los que aguantan tienen trabajo para seguir con el negocio y poco más (pocos desarrollos y ampliaciones). De vez en cuando sustos en forma de noticias desestabilizadoras (ruido de sables- guerra económica) en el estranjero, nuevas regulaciones y tecnologías que constriñen aun más los márgenes. De todas formas aguantan bien pero a base de trabajo y sacrificio de toda la plantilla, o sea, se está exprimiendo al máximo lo que queda del sector privado industrial. 

Turismo ok, fuerte, como siempre.

Sectores primarios en retroceso, algunos agonía lenta (agropecuario), otros dependientes de construcción e industria se pegaron la gran ostia y todavía andan bajo mínimos.

Todo esto se suele postear e intercambiamos información en otros hilos de pesimistas-madmaxistas, incluso detallados por sectores y comunidades autónomas. 

Por supuesto mi percepción global es personal e incompleta. Cada uno que coja sus "piezas de puzzle" y las encaje con las de otros foreros.


----------



## antorob (9 Jun 2019)

Tremendo el Cot Gold Report de esta semana.

Están empleándose a fondo para parar el oro.

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - June 7, 2019

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (9 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, el mensa: Aunque existen numerosos "paralelismos" entre los tiempos actuales y Roma, NO es menos cierto que en lo que se refiere a las "capas sociales" se observan notables diferencias y, realmente, NO las podemos comparar.
> 
> Como veo que te interesa el tema, te voy a dejar enlazado un breve artículo que sintetiza un poco lo que quiero dar a entender...
> 
> ...



Por eso mismo que no es comparable, por dieferencias historicas y en menor medida geográficas, he usado los salarios y el valor de un activo relativamente estable como la tierra de regadío cultivable, para determinar una aproximación al valor actual de las 30 monedas. Referencias y aproximaciones de las cuales tenemos del imperio romano, de a principios del s.XX cuando se usaban los duros de plata, y en la actualidad. 

Una especie de sistema de ecuaciones en los que tenemos unas incógnitas, reduzco las variables al máximo sin comprometer los cálculos, me encuentro un valor que oscila entre 9.000 y 12.000 euros y comparo con el valor actual facial y al peso de la misma plata. 

Puede que todo esto solo sea entretenimiento, pero por si acaso, hay que guardar mínimo 30 monedas de plata*, no ocupan mucho espacio y su UTILIDAD como medio de pago en cómodas porciones (que no fracciones) puede ser crucial. 

Además, hoy en día ¿Que son 600 euros? Con un viaje o un capricho caro ya te los has soplado. Hagan un montepío y compren las que más les gusten, en el fondo son bonitas...

* Si las compro del banco de España es porque del terruño no me van a sacar y en caso de tener que usarlas las aceptarán mejor, la utilidad prima sobre el precio y la belleza.


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Jun 2019)

Que veis mas prudente a dia de hoy comprar una onza de oro o ese mismo dinero invertirlo en onzas de plata?
Ambos parece que tienen que subir..


Namasté


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Jun 2019)

Mapfles a 15.59 es un buen precio no?


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# casaytierras: ¿De qué te "extrañas"? ¿Los años previos al 2008 no se parecen mucho a estos tiempos? Vamos a ver, si sales de Madrid en dirección a Toledo, Guadalajara, Soria... el "panorama" a ras de carretera es el que he explicado: polígonos y naves industriales hechos unos "zorros"... Que tampoco es algo meramente "geográfico", puesto que yo vivo en una población que se defiende bien, pero en los alrededores ya se empiezan a percibir los mismos síntomas.

Pues, dependerá del sitio, pero el Consumo suele ser más ostensible en las zonas más "ricas", como pueden ser Madrid, Cataluña, País Vasco, etc., pero si vas por zonas más "modestas" NO se observan tantas "alegrías". Además, fíjate en el tipo de consumo que existe en las terrazas o establecimientos dedicados a la Hostelería. Sí, suelen estar llenos, pero en las mesas se observan cervezas, cafés, refrescos, etc., es decir productos que indican poco poder adquisitivo.

Además, en lo profesional, yo me gano las "alubias" prestando servicios a personas y empresas de nivel medio/alto y, la verdad, es que desde el 2008 el sector NO ha levantado "cabeza": mayor morosidad y pagos cada vez más atrasados. Luego, también es ostensible que existe una doble escala salarial que ha aumentado la desigualdad entre los distintos trabajadores, aunque aquí son las empresas las que están haciendo su "Agosto"...

Por otro lado, el españolito medio es propenso a gastar aquello que NO tiene y a endeudarse... ¿Cuánta gente NO empieza el mes con la tarjeta de crédito habiendo vencido ya lo percibido?

¿La construcción? Tengo un hijo que trabaja de forma auxiliar en la misma y ya hace un año que me viene alertando que está percibiendo lo mismo que poco antes del 2008... Y donde vivo prácticamente es muy raro no ver cómo se está edificando a "marchas forzadas" y en zonas que llevaban abandonadas o a medio construir desde hacía una década.

Y el Ahorro tampoco es algo que atraiga mucho a las nuevas generaciones... Mientras existan padres, abuelos y dónde poder "chupar", para qué... Y la Inversión atrae todavía mucho menos y con razón viendo los "fiascos" habidos y por haber...

# el mensa: Yo más que en Roma, suelo fijarme en las Hiperinflaciones relativamente modernas, es decir desde la República de Weimar hasta los tiempos actuales. Suelen ser más "instructivas" en cuanto al poder adquisitivo de los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2019)

Hola, antorob: No sé qué decirte... Los datos del COT ya sabes que se publican al cierre del Viernes con los datos del cierre de los Martes... pues bien, ya sabemos que el cierre del Viernes pasado ha sido en uno de los puntos más altos del año para el Oro. Últimamente, el COT "derrapa" bastante, aunque yo soy de los que piensan que el Oro pronto acabará corrigiendo...

Sin embargo, ALGO o MUCHAS cosas NO están "cuadrando" con unas Bolsas americanas a poco de volver a tocar máximos: el Oro, Bund, Yen, Franco Suizo... es decir, se está primando a lo DEFENSIVO, aunque NO vaya a "rentar"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Es como dices... Yo soy coleccionista y hay monedas de Plata que compré en el 2011 a "precios prohibitivos", pero bueno es lo que "tocaba" en aquel momento. También tengo Plata comprada a "precio de derribo". Una de las "joyas de la Corona" es un lingote de Plata USA de 10 Onzas y que costó muy "caro" cuando lo compré (unos 90 Euros). Bien, ese lingote en concreto, hoy NO se encuentra por debajo de los 300 Euros...

Yo creo que promediando en el tiempo se suele acertar más que errar... Eso SÍ, una vez ya los MPs adquieren una determinada "masa", lo mejor es plantearse unos precios máximos y dejarlo estar. Es lo que pienso hacer en mi caso... menos en unas determinadas Colecciones y que acabaré seleccionando muy mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2019)

Recuerdo, como en mi familia nos sentíamos tontos antes de que estallara la crisis, gente con muy bajos salarios celebrando bodas millonarias, coches de lujo, adobados y, todos los años, viaje al Caribe full. Cuando estalló la crisis lo entendimos, todos endeudados y arruinados. Ahora, en menor medida, está pasando lo mismo, las familias y los bancos están relajándose. No llegaremos a los niveles de 2008-2009 porque ya no hay mucho limón por exprimir y la caída la tenemos ante nuestros ojos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2019)

Hola, FranMen: "Aquello" se veía venir... Eran tiempos en los que un albañil, un camionero, etc. ganaban más que algunos profesionales con carreras superiores. NO es que sea contrario a ello, más bien al contrario: todo en su justa medida y en proporción al trabajo efectuado. Ahora bien, conocí por aquellos tiempos auténticos "garrulos", "pelos pincho" y demás fauna que ganaban un auténtico "pastizal", lo que se traducía en mercedes, segunda vivienda más yate o velero. O, simplemente, se hacían socios de un Club Naútico, Golf o Tenis... para tener una "etiqueta".

También conocí personas de alta posición social a los que la avaricia les llevó hacía la inversión/especulación inmobiliaria o la constructora. Hoy en día buena parte de ellas lo han perdido todo o casi...

A mí me fue bien en esos tiempos, pero NO fueron los mejores (la Seguridad privada se pagaba muy bien en los 80/90), de manera que seguí haciendo lo de SIEMPRE: gastar en la medida de mis posibilidades e ir sacándome Deuda (la "Santa" hipoteca...). NUNCA me han gustado los excesos y me repelían los clásicos anuncios del "Curro de vacaciones", bancarios ofertando hasta un 120% o hipotecas "abiertas", etc., etc.

Uno ha sido casi siempre una persona "cultivada" y ya conocía lo sucedido después de los "Felices Años 20"... así que estaba "cantado" lo que iba a suceder. Lo único que NO sabía era el cuándo, más o menos como ahora, pero ya veremos qué pasa en el mundo después de las elecciones del próximo año en los EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## alicate (9 Jun 2019)

Perdon si es off topic o ya se ha comentado antes. El caso es que quiero preguntaros cuantas onzas de plata u oro creeis que hay que tener como mínimo para afrontar situaciones que vengan muy mal dadas.
Ya se que no es fácil de estimar y hay muchas variables.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2019)

Hola, alicate: Supongo que sabes que resulta casi imposible darte una respuesta más o menos "segura" sobre lo que preguntas... Aparte de que los escenarios que pueden darse son muy diferentes... Si nos vamos a "quedar" más o menos próximos o, si por el contrario, nos vamos a "ir"...

Entiendo que un buen "colchón" sería el equivalente a unos 30.000 Euros y después ya veríamos...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (9 Jun 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Tremendo el Cot Gold Report de esta semana.
> 
> Están empleándose a fondo para parar el oro.
> 
> ...



Los commercials les están vendiendo sus largos a los fondos. A no mucho tardar toca bajar.
No me extrañaria algun "dedo gordo" por ahí en las proximas semanas....


----------



## alicate (9 Jun 2019)

Gracias a ambos. Hace mas de 10 años, cuando compré mi primera onza de plata, en el lapso de tiempo desde que hice la transferencia bancaria hasta que me llegó, pensaba que lo mismo estaba tirando el dinero.
Cuando tuve aquella onza en mi mano aquello cambió totalmente.
Que gran sensación, cuando cambias dinero falso por algo seguro.


----------



## Germinal84 (9 Jun 2019)

Buenas noches a todos, a ver si podéis arrojar un poco de luz sobre una duda que tengo, ¿por qué las monedas hechas de metales preciosos tienen tan poco valor facial? Por ejemplo las Filarmónicas de plata si no recuerdo mal son 1.5 euros lo cual no deja de resultarme llamativo...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2019)

Hola, Germinal84: Mire le voy a dar mi particular interpretación... Y Vd. debe tener en cuenta tres factores cuando hablamos de monedas, ya sean de MPs o NO:

- Valor facial = Vd. obtiene por la moneda lo que "dice" que vale o su "equivalencia"...

- Valor de mercado = Valor intrínseco o lo que el mercado paga por el metal contenido... Una notable diferencia si tratamos de MPs.

- Valor numismático = SIEMPRE es la moneda que posee mayor VALOR entre comparables.

Esto que le comento se está viendo hoy en día en una Venezuela hiperinflacionada...

Saludos.


----------



## Germinal84 (10 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Germinal84: Mire le voy a dar mi particular interpretación... Y Vd. debe tener en cuenta tres factores cuando hablamos de monedas, ya sean de MPs o NO:
> 
> - Valor facial = Vd. obtiene por la moneda lo que "dice" que vale o su "equivalencia"...
> 
> ...



A mi de por pensar que puede ser una maliciosa intención de mantener a la gente más crédula apartada de este tipo de "refugios", al fin y al cabo los metales no se pueden crear, poner más ceros en el papel moneda no tiene mayor misterio.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2019)

Hola, Germinal84: NO, no creo que los "tiros" vayan por ahí. Diría que con el fin del Sistema bimetálico lo del valor facial en los MPs quedaba en algo más simbólico que otra cosa. Además, el Sistema sabe positivamente que NO existe Cultura sobre la compra de MPs FÍSICOS para Ahorro/Inversión, de manera que NO creo que ahora sea una de sus mayores "preocupaciones". Tienen otras más importantes, por ejemplo cómo se va a solucionar el tema de la Deuda y el crecimiento raquítico existente, al menos en las Economías occidentales.

Por cierto, el Oro como ya adelanté ayer parece que ha iniciado la corrección esperada. Veremos a dónde lo llevan...

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (11 Jun 2019)

Reparto de vaselina de forma descarada, normalizando lo anormal.

Pagar por prestar: el BCE ultima el andamiaje para los tipos negativos


----------



## el mensa (11 Jun 2019)

Si ya lo sabemos, la cuestión es disparador y el timming del descalabro del castillo de naipes. 

Y la gente piensa que todavía tiene arreglo, algo harán..., soluciones pseudomágicas, etc. Los enfoques de los estrategas políticos eran los correctos, mal que nos pese: Cortoplacismo y miedos infundados a supuestas derivas reaccionarias. 

Pero de dar viabilidad real al sistema-país, nada de nada. Es lo que hay. 

Off topic: 
Me recuerda a la escena de "Titanic" en el que están discutiendo acerca de que si puede hundirse o no, que si es demasiado grande para hundirse, etc... Y el dueño/armador contesta: Es de hierro y vaya que si que se hundirá... Hay 4 o 5 conscientes de la gravedad del problema y el resto, negacionistas, "que no cunda el pánico", etc... Más que la trama dramática en si hecha para el "gran público", a mi me sobrecoge ver cuando después de analizada la situación, el capitán Smith pregunta a qué distancia está el barco más cercano y le dicen que a 3 horas, creo... El capitán, de la vieja escuela, en ese momento sabe que va a morir porque se hundirá con el barco.


----------



## FranMen (11 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pero cómo cojones va a ir bien un país con gente como esta al mando...!!! (ver foto en enlace)
> 
> El Tribunal de Cuentas certifica que la Seguridad Social está en quiebra tras perder 100.000 millones desde 2010
> 
> ...



Noticia sin importancia. Más importante es el accidente de un helicóptero en Nueva York. Telediario dixit


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un buen artículo de Paul Craig Roberts...

- The State of the Economy - PaulCraigRoberts.org

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Jun 2019)

En EEUU y en S pain también o más. Como botón, noticia de hoy:
Tubos Reunidos sube 15,35 % tras levantar la CNMV la suspensión de cotización
Sube, no porque tenga beneficios ni porque amplíe cartera o compre buenas empresas, simplemente porque refinancia su deuda. TOMA moreno (recordando a Rockefeller )


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2019)

Hola, FranMen: ¿Dónde estarían hoy las Bolsas mundiales en condiciones "normales" o ya "extintas"? Pues, en el SUBSUELO...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2019)

Otro interesante artículo...

Commodities And The Future Of China's Stall

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Le aseguro que yo NO tengo ninguna "intranquilidad" respecto a los MPs que poseo y lo que vayan a hacer tampoco es relevante para mí. Tengo el "cupo" casi cubierto y voy sin plazo...

Simplemente, apunté que era lógico que el Oro debiera corregir por la rápida subida experimentada y que parece ha vuelto a retomar... No es menos cierto que el giro experimentado por las Bolsas también lo ha propiciado: ayer el S&P 500 llegó a estar a 1,5% de sus máximos...

De todas formas, Caballero sin espada, llevamos ya bastantes años con el Oro "mareando la perdiz" y algún día saldrá "disparado"... O eso espero y que, además, sea para arriba. Y también la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lástima que estos temas tan importantes no los enseñan en el colegio ni en las universidades, no interesa a los que mandan.
> 
> Haga usted los cálculos del dinero que necesitaría para vivir de forma austera los años que supuestamente considere que le queden de vida + lo que quiera dejar a los suyos a partir de su último adiós.
> 
> ...



Hola paraisofiscal. No es un post deprimente, es un post basado en un analisis que has realizado desde hace ya tiempo y que se parece mas o menos al mio. Es una percepcion de nuestro futuro.

Mi forecast es quizas mas pesimista en cuanto a pensiones: yo que no llego a 50 tacos, cuento con 0 euros de pension por parte del estado, asi que mi plan de futuro se basa en total independencia de pensiones publicas.

En respuesta a lo que preguntaba alicate, yo lo veo asi:

1. Para pasar un "achuchon" el colchon lo planificaria para una duracion de 2 anyos a razon de 1 onza de oro al mes descontando cualquier tipo de gastos relacionados con hipotecas o prestamos; ese calculo lo hago para 3 personas y para pasar el periodo... Pero eso depende de donde vivas tambien. Podrias necesitar menos en determinados lugares y pasar el periodo incluso mejor. Asi pues 24 onzas de oro, que a ser preferible distribuiria en soberanos, 1/10 de onzas y monedas de plata en proporcion 1:10:30.

2. Si como comenta paraisofiscal o yo mismo, tienes que pensar en un ahorro que te permita vivir los ultimos 20 anyos de tu vida (post-jubilacion), la cosa se complica puesto que necesitaras ingresos salvo que tu capacidad de ahorro sea grande. Eso da para otro post puesto que hay que proyectar con diferentes activos y en diferentes circuitos, incluidos los fuera del sistema. 

Si despues las proyecciones no se cumplen y el estado nos regala una pension mas decente, haremos un buen regalo a nuestros hijos antes de partir al mas alla... 

Saludos

JG


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Jun 2019)

Un tesoro nazi que no pudo volver a recoger.


----------



## el juli (12 Jun 2019)

andyy dijo:


> Reparto de vaselina de forma descarada, normalizando lo anormal.
> 
> Pagar por prestar: el BCE ultima el andamiaje para los tipos negativos



Una auténtica aberración, de tal calibre que no hay calificativos

1.- Expropiar el ahorro
2.- Incentivar a asumir mayores riesgos.
3.- Cobrar por un dinero depositado QUE NI SIQUIERA CUSTODIAN porque no lo tienen

Una política monetaria disparatada porque no se quiere hacer politica fiscal

Esto no puede acabar bien

PD: y en el horizonte, desaparición del efectivo, para que el ATRACO sea inevitable


----------



## FranMen (12 Jun 2019)

Será si Europa nos obliga porque aquí los primeros interesados en seguir como estamos son los que mandan


----------



## Muttley (12 Jun 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola paraisofiscal. No es un post deprimente, es un post basado en un analisis que has realizado desde hace ya tiempo y que se parece mas o menos al mio. Es una percepcion de nuestro futuro.
> 
> Mi forecast es quizas mas pesimista en cuanto a pensiones: yo que no llego a 50 tacos, cuento con 0 euros de pension por parte del estado, asi que mi plan de futuro se basa en total independencia de pensiones publicas.
> 
> ...



Suscribo lo anterior. Letra por letra.
El problema grave es en el momento 2.
Yo llevo 16 años cotizados al máximo y tengo trabajo estable por cuenta ajena con un sueldo considerado alto.
Ahora hay 2,3 trabajadores por cada pensionista. La proporción de cotizantes por pensionista alcanza su nivel máximo en seis años
Cada trabajador paga unos 250 euros para pagar futuras pensiones y SS.
La pensión media es de 985euros. https://elpais.com/economia/2019/02/26/actualidad/1551209706_235823.htm con lo que el ratio contribuciones de trabajadores/pensión media es de 1,31 (se abona un 31% más de lo que se recibe, eso sin contar sanidad...).
En 30 años, cuando me jubile, habrá menos de uno a uno. España tendrá más jubilados que trabajadores dentro de 30 años
Eso implica que simulando lo que recibiré con el nivel actual de endeudamiento de 1,31 (que es insostenible y una auténtica locura y seguramemnte sea menor) un total de 275 euros actuales (250*1*1,31)
Eso da para pagar la luz, el agua, el abono transporte, la comunidad de vecinos y poco más.
Entonces....qué?

Y además, como la esperanza de vida se estira y estira, en 30 años en España tranquilamente puede estar en los 86 años España será el país del mundo con mayor esperanza de vida en 2040
Eso implica que tendremos que sobrevivir de media con 275 euros durante 16 años. Suponiendo que la jubilación será a los 70.
Reflexiones rápidas adapatadas a los costes y dimensiones de hoy en día.
1- Quién no pueda vivir en una vivienda en propiedad PAGADA (ya sea adquirida o heredada) a esa edad está MUY JODIDO.
2- Se necesita tener rentas al menos de 1000 euros al mes actuales. Incluyendo un pequeño colchón mensual para imprevistos. Sin pagar hipotecas ni alquiler claro. Por supuesto no se cuenta con posible asistencia sanitaria en casa para mayores etc...para eso al menos otros 1000 euros MÁS.
3- Juntando 1 y 2, lo que se va a llevar son las hipotecas inversas. Se recibirá esos 1000 euros al mes. Siempre que el esfuerzo de comprar una vivienda dentro de 30 años sea similar al de ahora
Este hilo debe servir para poner en común ideas, de forma que entre todos, veamos como ser capaces de generar esos 750 (+250 de pensión), casa aparte, durante 16 años para vivir dignamente sin tener que hipotecar inversamente nuestra casa.


----------



## el mensa (12 Jun 2019)

¿El afloramiento de dinero negro y bancolchones vía coacción (sustitución del efectivo por tarjetitas) causaría un efecto beneficioso en las finanzas a nivel estatal-global? 

Creo que es el chocolate del loro. Además de crear intranquilidad (sensación de no-posesión) en usuarios viejunos y pánico en los mafiosos de poca monta que se manejan en negro (los grandes traficantes de la trilogía armas-drogas-trata de esclavos están por encima de eso, aunque si no pueden pagar a "sus empleados" en b, ¿Como lo harán?)

No van a abrir la caja de pandora por unos pocos millones mal contados. 

O yo que se...


----------



## el mensa (12 Jun 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Suscribo lo anterior. Letra por letra.
> El problema grave es en el momento 2.
> Yo llevo 16 años cotizados al máximo y tengo trabajo estable por cuenta ajena con un sueldo considerado alto.
> Ahora hay 2,3 trabajadores por cada pensionista. La proporción de cotizantes por pensionista alcanza su nivel máximo en seis años
> ...



Vaya! Mis cuentas mentales sobre papel y razonadas. Muchas gracias. 

De todas formas lo de los 30 años es muy optimista, mejor prepararos para un quiebre de SS y pensiones entre 2025 y 2030. Apurad está penúltima crisis para hacer los deberes, porque al menos para España esta si que va ser la penúltima crisis real. A partir de 2030 tengo claro que la pensión servirá para pagar suministros de luz, agua, y no morir de inanición. Del resto de gastos os podéis olvidar.

No se quien le va a prestar dinero a un país de viejos en el que el único motor económico sea el turismo.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2019)

Os dejé la semana pasada por aquí la gráfica de la pirámide de población...seguro la recordáis, pero por si no la recordáis, os recordaré que tiene forma de "falo"... un "falo" que nos anuncia por dónde es posible que nos acaben dando.

Repito que los que hayan nacido en este país de los años 65 en adelante, es muy probable...le daría un 75% de posibilidades así a ojo, de que no obtengamos una pensión de jubilación "digna" o acorde con lo que nos han "vendido" a día de hoy mediante nuestras cotizaciones sociales *OBLIGATORIAS*.

La opción de planes de pensiones privados, lo dejo en el limbo, pues tanto pueden irse al guano, como aguantar cualquier chaparrón, aun que lo más probable es terminar perdiendo dinero a largo plazo, incluso sin rescatarlos.

La ingenuidad actual de la gente de edad media, es impresionante...la gran mayoría de la gente espera que con la patada adelante en 20 años tengan una paga que resuelva su tercera edad, y eso, eso no va a suceder. Los tiempos dónde los jóvenes cotizan para los mayores han terminado, y si pretendemos financiar las pensiones futuras con deuda...¿que excusa encontraremos?

Hay pocas opciones para una persona con escasa o nula capacidad de ahorro, ya que las fiscalidades soportadas impiden en cualquier caso, derivar esa parte sustraída por el sistema hacia otros métodos de ahorro o inversión pensando en el futuro.

En mi caso por ejemplo, con lo que pago durante 10 años de impuestos, podría comprarse un piso de tipo medio que alquilándolo en mi tercera edad me permitiría "subsistir", pero claro...el sistema manda, y no me da la opción de no cotizar incluso renunciando a mi futura pensión...que ojo, yo a día de hoy lo haría sin dudar.

Tanto intervencionismo acabará pasando factura...ya lo está haciendo, y una de esas facturas será la precariedad que se instalará en la generación que he mencionado...si tienes a día de hoy 55 años o menos...*enhorabuena...*estás en el club de elegidos...vete pensando en como comerás, pagarás la hipoteca/alquiler, o simplemente sobrevivirás...

La idea de Galt de una onza al mes es ideal, pero claro...¿cuantos pueden hacerse con una onza de oro al mes de los que pululan por aquí?...pues ahora pensad cuantos de los que vemos a diario por la calle podrían permitirse tan siquiera un soberano al mes.

Esto es un game over en toda regla...ya que la deuda tiene un límite...es posible que los países asiáticos y áfrica tengan una ventaja comparativa en este aspecto, pues sus pirámides poblacionales tienen más coherencia... igual hay que ir pensando en emigrar para allá llegado el día.

Sea como sea, en lo peor de lo peor, una caja de ansiolíticos nos pueden evitar muchos sufrimientos...y seguramente el sistema no sufrirá nuestra "enorme" perdida.


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Jun 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Un tesoro nazi que no pudo volver a recoger.



Ese vídeo es un montaje, los lingotes son los típicos que se ven en la web


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Jun 2019)

Y como curiosidad, noticia de 2001

*El Banco de España aún guarda en su cámara 38 lingotes del oro nazi*

El Banco de España aún guarda en su cámara 38 lingotes del oro nazi

MADRID. - La cámara acorazada del Banco de España en Madrid aún guarda 38 lingotes del oro nazi. Llevan impreso el escudo del Tercer Reich, con la cruz gamada en el círculo inferior. Pablo Martín Aceña, catedrático de Historia Económica y experto en política monetaria, los ha tenido en sus manos. Esta cámara acorazada, además de los archivos de los bancos centrales de Francia e Inglaterra, el Archivo Nacional de Washington y algunos centros de documentación militares ex soviéticos, han servido a Martín Aceña para escribir "El oro de Moscú y el oro de Berlín" (Taurus), un estudio que arroja nueva luz sobre el oro manejado entre 1936 y 1945 por Negrín, Hitler y Franco.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> el sistema manda, y no me da la opción de no cotizar incluso renunciando a mi futura pensión...que ojo, yo a día de hoy lo haría sin dudar.



y si te fuera mal aceptarías morir de hambre y frio en la calle, supongo.
y si lo hacen todos, apartarías suavemente con el pie al anciano tirado en la puerta del parking para pasar con tu suv eléctrico.
el estado siempre dará un minimo de subsistencia aunque sea a todos por igual.
si no lo hace es que ya no habrá estado.


----------



## FranMen (12 Jun 2019)

Muttley, a ojo sin cálculos mi idea sobre las pensiones es muy similar.
Dos apreciaciones:
Con 250 €/mes y una pensión de 1000 € por cada 4 años trabajados tenemos 1 de pensión, eso significa cobrar 10 años si se trabajan 40, es decir , si te jubilas a los 65 cobrar hasta los 75. Que tomen nota los pensionistas actuales que se quejan.
Pienso que las pensiones, sin ser como las actuales, dentro de 30 años serán superiores a lo que tú calculas por el motivo de desórdenes sociales. Calculo unos 500€ mes a precios de hoy que darían para recibos y comida sin ninguna clase de lujos y mirando la peseta y que faltaría si además hay que pagar alquiler o atención social (imagino que también habría residencias y servicios sociales pero de calidad ínfima) . Esta pensión sería similar en cuantía independientemente de las cotizaciones previas (ya se está produciendo un estrechamiento y baja la cuantía máxima). Quién quiera un pequeño lujo o solventar imprevistos tendría que tener ahorros, véase propiedades, mps.
De dónde sacarían la diferencia entre tus cálculos y los míos? De algún impuesto a los trabajadores como ya se está proponiendo


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ese vídeo es un montaje, los lingotes son los típicos que se ven en la web
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, qué chasco. 

Yo que creía que todo lo que salía en Internet era verdad...


----------



## Muttley (12 Jun 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Muttley, a ojo sin cálculos mi idea sobre las pensiones es muy similar.
> Dos apreciaciones:
> Con 250 €/mes y una pensión de 1000 € por cada 4 años trabajados tenemos 1 de pensión, eso significa cobrar 10 años si se trabajan 40, es decir , si te jubilas a los 65 cobrar hasta los 75. Que tomen nota los pensionistas actuales que se quejan.
> Pienso que las pensiones, sin ser como las actuales, dentro de 30 años serán superiores a lo que tú calculas por el motivo de desórdenes sociales.



Gracias por tu comentario 
Hay que tener en cuenta que estoy siendo generoso suponiendo mismo endeudamiento ahora que en 30 años. Por cada 131 euros que el estado paga de pensión...31 vienen de la deuda. Si estamos en el 105% de deuda sobre el PIB ...llegaremos al 200? Si miramos la progresión acojona.
Disturbios sociales? Tragamos como campeones.
Mira los disturbios sociales de los viejos en USA con pensiones de mierda. Están demasiado ocupados embolsando en supermercados.
Además, ay de los pension fund privados internacionales. En cuando el grueso de la población occidental entre en jubilación y tengan que capitalizar inversiones para pagar pensiones...y todas a la vez... vamos a reírnos....pero mucho mucho. O llorar.
Somos especialistas en comernosla.
En Madrid han subido un 300% el IBI. No he visto que nadie saliera a la calle
Además es progresivo. Poquito a poquito.
Tienen 30 años por delante.
Eso sí....nosotros también tenemos 30 años para hacer un plan.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y si te fuera mal aceptarías morir de hambre y frio en la calle, supongo.
> y si lo hacen todos, apartarías suavemente con el pie al anciano tirado en la puerta del parking para pasar con tu suv eléctrico.
> el estado siempre dará un minimo de subsistencia aunque sea a todos por igual.
> si no lo hace es que ya no habrá estado.



Con lo que llevo cotizado, pagado de tasas, impuestos directos e indirectos, amén de sanciones, si me lo hubiera invertido simplemente en bienes raíces, no precisaría del estado.

Mal ya me va, y gracias al expolio que sufro a diario...primero comen ellos, y luego, si sobra algo, come mi familia...y si no comen ellos primero, me cierran el chiringuito alegando suspensión de pagos y quiebra.

El estado te lo regalo para ti si tanto te gusta, yo no lo preciso, o no al menos al costo actual, dónde el despilfarro presupuestario sobrepasa holgadamente el absurdo.(ver deuda)

Y ese mínimo de subsistencia que afirmas ¿quién lo garantiza? ¿tu? ...recuérdaselo a los españolitos en el 47, muriendo de hambre por las esquinas, sin créditos internacionales, salvo uno que salvó miles de vidas desde Argentina. O no nos vayamos tan atás en el tiempo, corre coge un avión y megáfono en mano diles a los venezolanos que el estado proveerá...

Tu concepto de estado dista mucho del mío, ya que en el mío, los órganos ejecutivos/legislativos, son el propio pueblo, no rémoras al servicio de lobbies.

Un saludo


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Jun 2019)

yo prefiero que no haya estado, pero en colectividad, no un anarcocapitalismo.

viniendo de una represión como la de la posguerra no veo yo la posibilidad de conflictos sociales.

como no veo a nadie en hispanistan embolsando en los supermercados, de hecho no veo ni cajeras.

para que tu hayas ganado tanto, has necesitado una superestructura.

ahora recalculas las pensiones actuales con el baremo que tendrán los últimos en adaptarse a la nueva ley, lo aplicas, y me dices si no se llenan las calles de langostas a diario.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo prefiero que no haya estado, pero en colectividad, no un anarcocapitalismo.
> 
> viniendo de una represión como la de la posguerra no veo yo la posibilidad de conflictos sociales.
> 
> ...



Veo que no entiendes la palabra optimizar. Pues nada, yo no te cambiaré tu forma de ver el mundo, es tuya, y te pertenece.

Hablas de los últimos en adaptarse, pero ¿que me dices de los primeros en llegar?

Por cierto, que sepas, que hay países con un mínimo de lo mínimo en presión fiscal...y no les va mal.



Un saludo


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo creo que de aquí a 20 años, no se podrá vivir en modo austero total por menos de 1700-1800 eur/mes.
> 
> Hay que echar muchas cuentas ahora, luego ya sería tarde, pero a la gente eso no le va, se viven 2 días y es mejor viajar, consumir y gastar como pollo sin cabeza.
> 
> Quizás la pasta que pagamos ahora a la seguridad social es la que nos haga falta para comer o pagar la luz los 30 días del mes en el futuro, que cada cual haga sus cálculos y sea responsable de su futuro, el estado sólo está para parasitar, no para suministrar bienestar al pueblo, eso sólo es marketing del sistema.



Justo por eso último me piré de España. Triste pero cierto.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Jun 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Suscribo lo anterior. Letra por letra.
> El problema grave es en el momento 2.
> Yo llevo 16 años cotizados al máximo y tengo trabajo estable por cuenta ajena con un sueldo considerado alto.
> Ahora hay 2,3 trabajadores por cada pensionista. La proporción de cotizantes por pensionista alcanza su nivel máximo en seis años
> ...



Lástima que no podamos escribir los planes...no por aquí...


----------



## Pintxen (12 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ese vídeo es un montaje, los lingotes son los típicos que se ven en la web



A mí también me lo ha parecido. La reacción del tipo que se los encuentra no es normal. Cualquiera que se encontrase eso se pondría a gritar flipando y acto seguido lo siguiente sería contarlos, tocarlos, mirarlos... Y le dan por culo a la pipa y el catalejo!
Por no decir que al que graba no le tiembla el pulso al ver los lingotes!


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesantes y variados comentarios. En mi caso, pues no coincido totalmente con ninguno de ellos, aunque lógicamente SÍ parcialmente con casi todos. Es lo bueno que tiene este hilo y es que existe diversidad en las opiniones. Por otro lado, es de agradecer la sinceridad con la que han parecido expresarse los participantes en el debate.

# el mensa: Precisamente, como nuestro "motor" principal es el Turismo, seguiremos teniendo financiación exterior... Tampoco están mejor a nuestro alrededor: Italia, Portugal, Croacia, Grecia, Turquía, Marruecos, Túnez, Egipto... Y esos países, si no tienen problemas geopolíticos importantes, seguirán atrayendo el Turismo de los países más "ricos".

Por añadir algo a lo debatido:

- En un Estado hay que pagar impuestos, tanto si gusta como si no... Porque TODOS nos beneficiamos directa e indirectamente de los beneficios que aporta el Sistema... Otra cosa muy distinta es CÓMO se gasta ese dinero que aportamos y ahí SÍ que habría mucho que "depurar"...

- En un mundo como el que "dibujais" la mayoría, pues como que NO veo que el Estado como tal pudiera seguir existiendo... Llegados ahí, el Caos, los "ansiolíticos" de paketazo o a lo "Puerto Hurraco"...

- Este foro se caracteriza por ser bastante contrario a la posesión de vivienda propia... Bien, habrá un momento en que la vivienda PAGADA será un Tesoro que servirá para llevar "mejor" la Jubilación. Eso es algo en lo que NO caen muchos y veremos si en esos tiempos podrán pagarse un simple alquiler. Conozco algunos casos auténticamente patéticos por venir de personas que habían tenido un nivel de vida medio/alto.

- En lo personal, llevo muchos años haciendo los "deberes" y, fuera del riesgo geopolítico, ando bien cubierto cara a una Jubilación que tengo muy próxima, de manera que NO estoy muy preocupado si el proceso "devaluatorio" NO es excesivamente rápido. Que también podría ser...

- Me preocupa mucho más mi familia y si podrá afrontar el futuro con las mínimas garantías que yo SÍ poseo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2019)

Y como habéis comentado algo sobre ello, os dejo esto...

- La pista española de los lingotes de oro nazis

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2019)

Esto también es interesante...

La fiebre del oro en España

Aquí también cabe preguntarse qué se sabe de todo ese Oro extraído en la época de Franco... Lo digo porque todo el mundo sólo se acuerda del "Oro de Moscú", y ya de paso obviando también el de París...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (13 Jun 2019)

Esta semana mi chaval de 15 años presentará un trabajo de Política Monetaria del siglo XX al que le animé a hacer. Como no encontró nada mejor, le estuve dando información hasta decir basta. Tendrá que presentarlo en clase -hoy o mañana- y me encantaría poder verlo. Tengo curiosidad por saber como reaccionaran estos chicos...
La verdad es que es curioso que digas, trabajo por dinero, y luego te des cuenta que tu 'dinero' no es realmente una reserva de valor como deberia ser... les debería 'patear el culo'... a mí me hizo replantearme lo que pensaba hasta entonces, pero supongo que hoy las tontadas de youtube e instagram enganchan más...


----------



## Corcho (13 Jun 2019)

fff dijo:


> Esta semana mi chaval de 15 años presentará un trabajo de Política Monetaria del siglo XX al que le animé a hacer. Como no encontró nada mejor, le estuve dando información hasta decir basta. Tendrá que presentarlo en clase -hoy o mañana- y me encantaría poder verlo. Tengo curiosidad por saber como reaccionaran estos chicos...
> La verdad es que es curioso que digas, trabajo por dinero, y luego te des cuenta que tu 'dinero' no es realmente una reserva de valor como deberia ser... les debería 'patear el culo'... a mí me hizo replantearme lo que pensaba hasta entonces, pero supongo que hoy las tontadas de youtube e instagram enganchan más...



Es que todos los alumnos de educación secundaria Obligatoria deberían entender como funciona el dinero antes de entrar en el mundo laboral, vamos me parece algo obvio y life changer


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2019)

Hola, fff: Bueno, si el "dinero" aún fuera nuestro... que para moverlo ya que hay que "demostrar" que es tuyo e incluso para cantidades relativamente modestas. Es como el tener que comprar MPs facilitando nuestra identidad, cuando para un montante semejante en otros artículos NO hace falta.

Efectivamente, si había que inventar algo más adecuado para ABORREGAR a la juventud -y también a muchos que NO están ahí- dieron con los "productos" adecuados: Facebook, Instagram y su pm... Ya resulta extraño ver a alguien con un libro en la mano...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (13 Jun 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Es que todos los alumnos de educación secundaria Obligatoria deberían entender como funciona el dinero antes de entrar en el mundo laboral, vamos me parece algo obvio y life changer



Pero no se hace... les desmontaria el chiringuito...


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Jun 2019)

Aunque se tenga que dar nombre y dirección cada vez que se compran MPs, es mucho mejor eso que la alternativa de tener ceros y unos en un banco que, con un botón, quedarían diezmados o simplemente desaparecidos.

Que te vengan a buscar, que ya encontrarás la forma de hacer "desaparecer" esos MPs antes de que te los confisquen

Ya lo dice el refrán: Más vale pájaro en mano....


----------



## fff (13 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, fff: Bueno, si el "dinero" sún fuera nuestro... que para moverlo ya que hay que "demostrar" que es tuyo e incluso para cantidades relativamente modestas. Es como el tener que comprar MPs facilitando nuestra identidad, cuando para un montante semejante en otros artículos NO hace falta.
> 
> Efectivamente, si había que inventar algo más adecuado para ABORREGAR a la juventud -y también a muchos que NO están ahí- dieron con los "productos" adecuados: Facebook, Instagram y su pm... Ya resulta extraño ver a alguien con un libro en la mano...
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto... no hemos hablado de las 'demostraciones', la imposibilidad de mover más de 2500, eso son cosas de este siglo y estos gobiernos...


----------



## el juli (13 Jun 2019)

fff dijo:


> Cierto... no hemos hablado de las 'demostraciones', la imposibilidad de mover más de 2500, eso son cosas de este siglo y estos gobiernos...



..... gobiernos dictadores totalitarios


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2019)

Viendo el blog de metales preciosos me llama la atención un gráfico en que se diferencia el oro importado por Hong-Kong del de China, siendo incluso mayor el de Hong-Kong. Yo pensaba que en realidad son lo mismo, siendo Hong-Kong puerta de entrada a China. Entonces las reservas de Hong-Kong son independientes de las de China? Al final no estariamos sumando dos veces el mismo oro (no en el caso del gráfico)? pues de hong-kong pasa a China. Nos puedes dar algo de luz Fernando


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2019)

Ecuador halla una mina subterránea de oro y plata que podría ser una de las más grandes del mundo. Noticias de Navarra


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2019)

Vivimos en un mundo de megarricos, imagina que tienes 10 millones de € para invertir en mps, cuanta plata versus cuánto oro sería. Piensa como guardarlo fácil y disimuladamente y como moverlo rápidamente


----------



## NicoTesla (13 Jun 2019)

Oro, plata y cobre en cantidad ...

Ecuador encuentra una de las minas de oro más grandes del mundo


----------



## Mochuelo (13 Jun 2019)

No hagas cábalas, Alpala es gran deposito de cobre con algo de oro y plata pero no creo que sea representativo. creo recordar que en la estimación de recursos los grados eran sobre 0,41% de cobre y 0,29 gramos por tonelada de oro en Indicado, no recuerdo si menciona siquiera la plata pero por la proporción que has calculado el grado debe ser menos de un gramo por tonelada. Tanto oro y plata serán subproductos de la producción de cobre. Lo que hace "especial" este hallazgo es su tamaño (dio intersecciones de más de 1000 metros con grado de 0,50%de cobre y 0,50 gr/ton. de oro) y que sera de explotación subterranea. 

Si, hay muchos datos "desconcertantes" en la mineria de oro y plata. Por ejemplo sabias que la plata es uno de los metales que tienen que hallarse a más de mil de veces su concentración media en la corteza terrestre para ser economica su extracción a precios actuales ( otros metales necesitan necesitan algunas decenas o centenares). O el gran descenso en el grado que ha habido en los últimos hallagos comparado con hace 30 años. Son aspectos que ya han sido comentados alguna vez, pero que si profundizas un poco realmente reafirman nuestra "fe metalera".


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# FranMen: Vaya por delante que China NO publica sus datos comerciales relativos al Oro... Por tanto, en cuanto a sus reservas de Oro sólo conocemos lo que publican "oficialmente" cuando les da la gana... Últimamente, con más frecuencia, supongo que por cuestiones más geopolíticas que de otra índole.

Luego, hay que tener en cuenta que las cifras de importaciones a través de Hong Kong se utilizan de forma habitual como MUESTRA para calcular el volumen total de importaciones de Oro en el país. A ellas habría que añadir también las cifras de Oro que llegan a la China continental a través de Shanghai y Pekín...

Además, FranMen, las importaciones de Oro a China a través de Hong Kong están sujetas a la imposición por parte del Gobierno chino de cuotas de importación a los Bancos que están autorizados en Hong Kong. Creo que 10 son nacionales y 3 extranjeros.

# casaytierras: La razón geológica de la Plata al Oro en la corteza terrestre es de... ¡15,5:1! La cifra es aproximada por cuanto te la cito de memoria, pero vamos debe andar por ahí.

Dicho esto, NO se justifica el precio actual de la Plata y mucho menos cuando se USA, es decir que ya estoy considerando principalmente su utilización industrial. Ese es un "anacronismo" que en algún momento tendrá que corregirse y MUCHO... Eso o le encuentran un sustituto a la Plata que ofrezca sus mismas cualidades y que encime esté en "precio".

# Caballero sin espada: El Oro valdrá lo que tenga que valer y a futuro creo que será mucho más alto que el actual, pero eso NO quita que la Plata tenga un mayor potencial comparativo. Precisamente, por su carácter industrial... Cuando empiece a escasear de verdad, y si se mantiene la demanda, veremos a qué precios puede llegar.

Y el ratio actual del Oro vs Plata es algo que NO se justifica en modo alguno. En realidad, ambos MPs tendrían que tener precios mucho más elevados, pero especialmente la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (13 Jun 2019)

No tengo nada que aportar, pero no puedo evitar este mensaje para dar las gracias a todos los foreros que hacen de este hilo lo que es. Muchas gracias a todos, no me siento solo en este mundo que se ha vuelto loco. Voy a por mi racion de oro y plata con la extra de verano.


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2019)

Como te ha dicho Caballero, precisamente por su uso industrial está baja, fíjate en el cobre, acero, aluminio...
Fernando, por la regla de tres de la escasez, platino y otros tendrían que estar por las nubes


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2019)

Es un cálculo aproximado de 2011, pero como referencia puede valer.


El ratio de las existencias totales de oro y plata

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Jun 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> No tengo nada que aportar, pero no puedo evitar este mensaje para dar las gracias a todos los foreros que hacen de este hilo lo que es. Muchas gracias a todos, no me siento solo en este mundo que se ha vuelto loco. Voy a por mi racion de oro y plata con la extra de verano.



La misma maniobra que voy hacer yo 


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2019)

Hola, FranMen:

- Por la misma "regla de tres", ¿por qué el Paladio cotiza al precio que lo hace? Es tan escaso como el Platino, de hecho ambos son MPs pertenecientes a la misma "familia". Ya sabemos los "motivos" que ahora favorecen al Paladio, pero que tampoco lo justifican por sí solos... Lo que está sucediendo con el Platino es muy "llamativo", de hecho ese MP ha sido casi siempre más caro que el Oro.

- Yo no metería a la Plata en el mismo "saco" de los metales básicos. Sencillo: compara lo que hizo en el 2011 la Plata en relación a los metales básicos. Ese hecho diferencial hace que la Plata esté considerada como un MP, por tanto tiene una fuerte componente monetaria, pese a quien pese...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2019)

No he mencionado el paladio a posta, aun así sigue siendo barato para su escasez. Recuerdo, entre otros, también al rodio del que me intenté hacer con una onza a 1500 (me denegaron la compra por iva??) y poco después se puso a 2500.
No hay dos mps iguales, oro es más monetario, paladio más industrial, plata, intermedia. Incluso un mismo metal puede cambiar, la misma plata y el paladio son ahora más industriales. Y, pese a ser industrial, un metal en concreto, se puede desvincular del resto por situaciones concretas de escasez, caso del paladio.
Veremos con las no tan raras tierras.
Por si acaso estoy pensando comprar unos imanes.


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Es un cálculo aproximado de 2011, pero como referencia puede valer.
> 
> 
> El ratio de las existencias totales de oro y plata
> ...



Gracias.
Una puntualizacion, se recicla poca plata por que no compensa. Conforme suba de precio se reciclará mucho más ayudando a contener un poco los precios y a subir las reservas


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# FranMen: Entiendo que no mencionastes al Paladio porque era una "pata coja" en tu argumentación... El Paladio es tan raro como el Platino, creo que unas 30 veces más que el Oro y hoy en día es MÁS CARO que éste, habiendo desbancado de esa posición al Platino y que ocupó también durante muchos años. En ambos casos, su utilidad NO fue monetaria, sino que se impuso su carácter INDUSTRIAL... ¿O me equivoco? Pues, dicho esto, aplica que en momentos "puntuales" o no, los MPs pueden llegar a tener un gran valor, incluso superando al Oro, precisamente porque son NECESARIOS para la Industria y NUESTRO modo de vida actual, de manera que NO es descabellado pensar que en un momento dado la Plata adquiera gran valor y con esto NO estoy diciendo que vaya a superar al del Oro, aunque a medida que vaya escaseando se estrechará MUY MUCHO el margen con éste y se volverá a los ratios históricos. Es una simple cuestión de tiempo y que puede ser largo, de eso NO hay duda, al menos en estos momentos.

El Paladio ha subido tanto en su precio por algo tan simple como que es enormemente valioso por sus propiedades catalíticas y más por algo muy fácil de entender: la futura eliminación gradual de los automóviles diésel. Y NO hay otra "razón" ahora mismo...

Y también va a suponer un "problema" futuro para los ciudadanos de a pie... Ya sabéis que me dedico a la Seguridad integral y digo esto para que os hagáis una simple idea de la "dimensión" que puede llegar a adquirir con un mero ejemplo: un convertidor Toyota Prius tiene aproximadamente 2 gramos de Paladio cosechable y que puede costar alrededor de los $450 en un desguace. Y con esto que comento ¿a dónde quiero llegar? Simple: en los EE.UU. se han disparado los robos de los convertidores catalíticos... Y eso nos lleva a recordar lo que sucedió no tan lejanamente con el Cobre...

El reciclaje de la Plata, FranMen, ha disminuido notablemente y también influye el hecho de que es MUCHÍSIMO más rentable el reciclaje del Platino, Paladio y Rodio... En el 2017 se recuperaron de éstos unas 121 toneladas...

# Caballero sin espada: Entiendo que sus aportaciones son constructivas, al igual que la mayoría de las que se producen en este hilo, y de hecho creo que tienen una buena aceptación en líneas generales. Yo mismo me incluyo, pero obviamente puedo discrepar en algunas de sus apreciaciones, aunque en el "fondo" creo que ambos somos "metaleros" convencidos. Vd. más "orero" y yo más "platero"...

Ahora bien, le voy a puntualizar algunas cosas y sin ningún ánimo de polemizar, a fin de cuentas cada cual es muy libre de pensar como mejor guste...

- Un "ego" puede ser muy "sólido" -el mío lo Es...-, pero si se le DEMUESTRA que está equivocado sería de una memez intelectual que siguiera inamovible. Ahora bien, si la argumentación no pasa de ser una simple "teoría" u opinión, pues como que no tiene ningún sentido que varíe su posición sobre un tema determinado. Eso que le comento me lo ha demostrado la Historia: a día de hoy NO puedo mantener ideas "preconcebidas" de lo que sucedió en el pasado, ya que continuamente descubro cosas "nuevas"... Por ejemplo, durante mis últimas vacaciones.

- Es DEMOSTRABLE que el DINERO más utilizado a lo largo de la Historia ha sido con el formato de la Plata. Es más, el Oro apenas ha sido utilizado como tal por la población MUNDIAL. Y respecto a los ratios históricos, NO hay que irse a la "Prehistoria"... En España, las monedas de MPs más utilizadas en el pasado, y NO tan lejano en el tiempo desde la perspectiva histórica, han sido las de Plata: los Duros y los Pakillos. Compare Vd. el ratio del Oro vs Plata en esos momentos concretos... Lo mismo puede hacer con las mismas monedas contemporáneas que existieron.

- El Patrón Bimetálico, con una fuerte ponderación de la Plata, fue el más conocido e implementado a nivel MUNDIAL. El Patrón Oro tuvo una duración MUCHÍSIMO menor...

- Con la abolición del Patrón Oro, tanto el Oro como la Plata perdieron su consideración como "dinero". Ha sido muy recientemente cuando el Oro ha vuelto a adquirir esa condición a raíz de la implementación de Basilea III, perooooo la misma consideración la tienen el Oro y la Plata en muchos de los Estados de los Estados Unidos. Por algo será... ¿No?

- ¡Ojo! que NO le estoy quitando a Vd. la "razón" en cuanto a su apreciación de que la Plata es más aceptada por su carácter industrial que monetario, ya que de hecho es así, pero por la misma regla de tres, también entenderá Vd. que el Oro NO es aceptado como DINERO por la inmensa mayoría de la población del mundo. Que eso constituye una auténtica "aberración" está claro, pero es lo que hay y NO hay más... A futuro esperemos que cambie esa percepción.

- Los Hilos "oficiales" del Oro y de la Plata ya son pasado en este foro. Colaboré ampliamente en ellos y tengo buenos recuerdos, pero al abrir este hilo, aquéllos se diluyeron de una forma muy rápida. Desconozco los motivos que pudieran haber, pero entiendo que la gente vió más interesante este hilo, sino seguirían existiendo... Tampoco lo entiendo mucho, ya que eran perctamente compatibles. De todas formas, es un hecho contrastable que TODOS los hilos "metaleros" que han ido apareciendo posteriormente han tenido una duración muy escasa y alguno de los que quedan apenas tienen seguimiento... Me imagino que esto mismo acabará sucediendo con este hilo con el tiempo, pero por el momento ya van 7 años largos y más de 5 millones de visitas. Dicen que los "números" suelen hablar por sí solos...

- Estoy de acuerdo con Vd. que es un buen momento para comprar Oro y SIEMPRE lo es si tenemos en cuenta su capacidad para retener el poder adquisitivo en el tiempo y evitar la fuerte devaluación asociada al dinero Fiat. En cualquier caso, en lo personal, pronto pararé las compras del mismo, ya que los $1425 son la "raya" que tengo fijada y que NO pienso traspasar... Y si quiero seguir "optimizando" mi "dinero" todavía tengo en "precio" a la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (14 Jun 2019)

Esto va p'arriba

Oro 1.360,25 +16,55 +1,23%

A qué se debe el subidón? A lo del golfo no porque el petroleo está lateral.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Jun 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> No tengo nada que aportar, pero no puedo evitar este mensaje para dar las gracias a todos los foreros que hacen de este hilo lo que es. Muchas gracias a todos, no me siento solo en este mundo que se ha vuelto loco. Voy a por mi racion de oro y plata con la extra de verano.



Me uno a este agradecimiento. Este foro se ha convertido en mi día a día en mi revisión diaria de noticias. Es de agradecer, además, verse apoyado en un sistema de ahorro por el cual te miran como loco a la mínima que dices que tienes una moneda de plata, snif..


----------



## alicate (14 Jun 2019)

Como me dijeron una vez, de las mejores cosas q te pueden pasar en la vida es que te tomen por tonto. Yo igual, paso de comentar a la gente que el dinero fiat es falso, es dinero que nos traemos del futuro y demas. Me hago el tonto y a lo mio.
Mps and guns = orgasm.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Caballero sin espada: Bastante de acuerdo con lo que nos comenta. Por aquí, de tanto en tanto, también padecemos el "azote" de los trolls, así como la INEPTITUD de la moderación a la hora de actuar, que suele ser tarde y mal. Una de las cosas que más me desagrada es que escribiendo de forma desinteresada en este hilo, estoy contribuyendo a que unos SINVERGÜENZAS -los que "llevan" el foro- se estén lucrando por el MORRO. Lo mínimo que se les debiera pedir es que fueran honestos y no acordes con unos tiempos donde campan la ausencia de VALORES -los que sean...-. En fin, algún día solucionaré este tema y será el día en que se me crucen los "cables"...

Yo ya paso de comentarle a la gente QUÉ es el DINERO AUTÉNTICO... Lo hago en este pequeño "Oasis" donde nos reunimos gente muy variopinta ideológicamente, pero que tenemos un nexo común en cuanto a la comprensión de lo que representan los MPs. Y, al mismo tiempo, tratamos otras cuestiones que pueden ser de interés común, y por eso mismo este hilo -que NO el foro- está considerado uno de los mejores "Think tank" en lengua española.

Y dejo un artículo que gustará a los más "plateros"...

Top Primary Silver Miners Average Yield Falls To Record Low – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## shyriu (14 Jun 2019)

Me alegra saber que no soy el único que tiene varios tipos de metales como "valor refugio"...

Por cierto, gracias a todos los que aportan en este estupendo hilo del que soy fiel seguidor desde que me registré en Burbuja.


----------



## shyriu (14 Jun 2019)

Edito: citaba a "alicate" y a "Caballero sin espada". No se que ha pasado, que no ha salido la cita.


----------



## barbantxo (14 Jun 2019)

Buenas. No suelo participar mucho en el foro pero suelo visitar diferentes hilos.

¿Por qué hay dos hilos sobre la evolución del oro? ¿No sería mejor unificarlos?


----------



## timi (14 Jun 2019)

fff dijo:


> Esta semana mi chaval de 15 años presentará un trabajo de Política Monetaria del siglo XX al que le animé a hacer. Como no encontró nada mejor, le estuve dando información hasta decir basta. Tendrá que presentarlo en clase -hoy o mañana- y me encantaría poder verlo. Tengo curiosidad por saber como reaccionaran estos chicos...
> La verdad es que es curioso que digas, trabajo por dinero, y luego te des cuenta que tu 'dinero' no es realmente una reserva de valor como deberia ser... les debería 'patear el culo'... a mí me hizo replantearme lo que pensaba hasta entonces, pero supongo que hoy las tontadas de youtube e instagram enganchan más...



bravo por la iniciativa , como fue por cierto?

a esa edad son esponjas , lo divertido seria ver la cara del profesor/a

saludos a todos y gracias por seguir con el hilo


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2019)

Hola, barbantxo: NO pida "imposibles" en un foro donde NO existe la más mínima lógica. Mire, en origen el hilo NO se llamaba Evolución del precio del Oro, sino que se le cambió el nombre a raíz de mis participaciones, pero esa fue una decisión unilateral de quienes llevan este foro y desde luego un "feo" a su creador de aquel entonces, Rafacoins. Curiosamente, éste era anti-antimetalero, aunque yo me llevé siempre muy bien con él, y acabé consiguiendo una total deriva en la "intencionalidad" del hilo.

La segunda parte ya la inicio yo y asumo las "riendas" del hilo... Y ahora ya andamos por la sexta parte. En su momento, se exigió por parte de muchos foreros que en la "chincheta" figurase el hilo más reciente, en vez de quedar "anclado" el más viejo y menos representativo. Sólo tiene que fijarse en un detalle: el primer hilo lleva fecha del 3 de Abril del 2013 y 512k visitas... Bien, el actual, es decir el sexto hilo, lleva fecha del 9 de Mayo del 2018 y, de momento, 553k visitas... Explicado esto se dará Vd. cuenta del despropósito y de la INEPTITUD de los que llevan este foro. Están para poner el "cazo" y NADA MÁS.

Allí sólo escriben de forma muy marginal y sin apenas seguimiento. De hecho, yo ya NO me paso por allí.

Saludos.


----------



## barbantxo (14 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, barbantxo: NO pida "imposibles" en un foro donde NO existe la más mínima lógica. Mire, en origen el hilo NO se llamaba Evolución del precio del Oro, sino que se le cambió el nombre a raíz de mis participaciones, pero esa fue una decisión unilateral de quienes llevan este foro y desde luego un "feo" a su creador de aquel entonces, Rafacoins. Curiosamente, éste era anti-antimetalero, aunque yo me llevé siempre muy bien con él, y acabé consiguiendo una total deriva en la "intencionalidad" del hilo.
> 
> La segunda parte ya la inició yo y asumo las "riendas" del hilo... Y ahora ya andamos por la sexta parte. En su momento, se exigió por parte de muchos foreros que en la "chincheta" figurase el hilo más reciente, en vez de quedar "anclado" el más viejo y menos representativo. Sólo tiene que fijarse en un detalle: el primer hilo lleva fecha del 3 de Abril del 2013 y 512k visitas... Bien, el actual, es decir el sexto hilo, lleva fecha del 9 de Mayo del 2018 y, de momento, 553k visitas... Explicado esto se dará Vd. cuenta del despropósito y de la INEPTITUD de los que llevan este foro. Están para poner el "cazo" y NADA MÁS.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo enlazado el mejor artículo que he leído en el día de hoy. Putin lo tiene muy claro y continúa con su propósito de desdolarizar la Economía rusa. Muy interesante el apartado sobre ese posible acuerdo con la UE para que parte de las transacciones comerciales se realicen en Euros y Rublos... La iniciativa de la que NO he oído NADA en los massmierda es sumamente importante si se hace realidad, puesto que al USD le siguen "creciendo los enanos". Imagino que esto pondrá de los nervios al "pelo de panocha" o más bien a los que manejan a ese puto TÍTERE...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...-rusia-superan-los-500000-millones-de-dolares

Y observad también cómo va aumentando el peso del Oro en las reservas del Banco Central de Rusia. Si esto lo está haciendo una gran potencia mundial, ¿no deberíamos seguir en parte su ejemplo muchos ciudadanos del mundo? Fuera de las razones geopolíticas que pudieran existir -que las hay-, está también muy claro que existe una plena desconfianza hacia el USD por parte de Rusia y, probablemente, aunque NO lo diga, también hacia el Sistema monetario mundial actualmente imperante.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2019)

Hola, antorob: Algunos más van a leer tu misiva...

- Carta al mundo. El rey está desnudo o vivimos en Matrix.

Las dos cosas... Ya no es una simple cuestión de "desinformación", sino de auténtico PASOTISMO por parte de la "plebe" mundial... Luego, cuando vengan mal dadas, MUCHOS buscarán el "paraguas" que SIEMPRE ha existido y que NO estará a la "venta" en esos angustiosos momentos...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (15 Jun 2019)

Gracias fernandojcg.

Como digo en la carta, estoy hasta las narices de la tomadura de pelo en que se ha convertido todo.

Y lo que más duele es la ignorancia absoluta de la mayoría de la población.

Estamos asistiendo a la desintegración del sistema financiero mundial, a la muerte del dólar y al final de los billetes de papel.

Sin fechas, es solo cuestión de tiempo.

En Asia, China, Rusia, India, lo saben desde hace tiempo y se lo están haciendo saber a USA.

La desesperación de Trump o del estado profundo o de quien realmente tenga el poder en el último gran imperio es palpable en el conjunto de medidas absurdas que están tomando en los últimos tiempos.

Pero el que lo va a pagar es el pueblo llano.

Es hora de despertar.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## FranMen (15 Jun 2019)

Sobran economistas y faltan contables.
—————
Es curioso, de las provincias que más crecen en PIB per capita son aquellas con mayor despoblación y envejecimiento. Motivo: las pensiones que generan más ingresos que el trabajo (y el paro)


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Eso que comentas puedes enmarcarlo como "Contabilidad creativa"... tan de moda hoy en día y que sirve para OCULTAR toda la MIERDA que en realidad subyace en las cuentas públicas...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Jun 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Sobran economistas y faltan contables.
> —————
> Es curioso, de las provincias que más crecen en PIB per capita son aquellas con mayor despoblación y envejecimiento. Motivo: las pensiones que generan más ingresos que el trabajo (y el paro)



...muy triste y todo porque han destruido la indùstria, mineria, agricultura, ganaderia y pesca española....nos pensabamos que SOLO con turismo y construcción se podia vivir...y a cambio de unas rupias, dejamos que se arrasase en los 80 con todo...y todo por entrar en la UE....¿ hubo reconversión en Alemania, Francia o Italia ?....puede ser, pero NO tan salvaje...pero a diferencia de esos paises en España NO somos buenos ni solidarios entre nosotros (en cambio con extraños y foráneos, somos la Mare Teresa de Calcuta)...es decir, la típica frase de: a mi plin, no me afecta y asi sucesivamente....


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Jun 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias fernandojcg.
> 
> Como digo en la carta, estoy hasta las narices de la tomadura de pelo en que se ha convertido todo.
> 
> ...



GRACIAS antorob. GRACIAS. Ojalá corra como la pólvora. Contribuiremos a ello!

Compramos un pueblo y hacemos una John Galt?


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Jun 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias fernandojcg.
> 
> Como digo en la carta, estoy hasta las narices de la tomadura de pelo en que se ha convertido todo.
> 
> ...



Buena carta, que nadie diga que no se avisó a tiempo de lo que estaba por venir


----------



## antorob (15 Jun 2019)

En el fondo todos los que participamos en el foro somos un poco rebeldes.

No nos conformamos con la información para las "masas" y buscamos algo más.

Pero no hay que engañarse, somos cuatro gatos. 

La información completa no llega a la gente. Sobre todo porque hay que molestarse en buscarla y la gran mayoría no está por la labor.

Un rebelión a lo John Galt, estaría coja por falta de participación. Primero hay que ser consciente de la situación y luego tomar medidas. 

Un poco la razón de la carta es manifestar en voz alta, la oposición a las medidas que toman sin nuestro consentimiento. Y también tratar de llamar la atención sobre algo que nos afecta a todos y en cambio pasa desapercibido.

No me hago ilusiones. Es difícil traspasar los muros de la información regulada.

No sale de tres o cuatro lugares concretos, donde nos juntamos los "rebeldes".

Saludos.


----------



## Goldman (15 Jun 2019)

Buenas tardes. A igualdad de precio (€/Kg) preferís comprar onzas de plata bullion (999) o monedas históricas como paquillos, duros, 50 Francos, etc

Un saludo.


----------



## safiboss (15 Jun 2019)

Tengo sentimientos encontrados respecto a la evolución del precio del oro, hemos subido de forma vertiginosa y aunque ya entramos en la 2 pata del año donde los nubarrones se van a empezar a materializar me surge la duda de si al corto plazo le espera una correción...

¿Vosotros como lo veis?


----------



## Leunam (15 Jun 2019)

antorob dijo:


> En el fondo todos los que participamos en el foro somos un poco rebeldes.
> 
> No nos conformamos con la información para las "masas" y buscamos algo más.
> 
> ...



Sólo conozco dos economistas "en activo". Desde hace años les pregunto por su opinión sobre la situación, y siempre es contraria a las tesis de este hilo.

Yo no tengo conocimientos técnicos suficientes para rebatirles, pero siempre acaban diciéndome "¿ves? , tu apocalipsis nunca llega"

La última ha sido enseñarle tu carta a uno de ellos, jubilado hace poco y que se dedica a dar conferencias por las universidades. Esta es su respuesta:

"Las cosas no son tan complicadas. A veces se complican pero no hay una mano negra detrás. Puedes estar seguro aunque no te guste mi respuesta. Es ciencia, aunque la economía sea una ciencia blanda.

Lo q dices suena bien pero es como las terapias naturales frente a la médicina. Apelan a tus sentimientos más que a tu razón o a tu salud."

Espero que tengan razón ellos, por la cuenta que nos trae a todos. 

Saludos y agradecido por el hilo, por favor, sigan así


----------



## Pintxen (16 Jun 2019)

En los comienzos del siglo veinte la gente en Europa se entretenía en los cabarets, la Belle Époque le llamaban y nadie se imaginaba lo que les vendría encima en 1914 y seguidamente en 1939. Muchos entonces dirían lo mismo que hoy en día, va, eso no va a pasar.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Goldman: A igualdad de precio mejor el Bullion en la Plata. Lo difícil es que se encuentre esa variable. Otra cosa muy distinta es si Vd. nos pregunta sobre el precio del gramo de Plata entre los comparables que cita. En ese caso, suele encontrarse Plata mucho más barata entre los Duros y los Pakillos. ¿Qué es mejor? Eso ya depende de la opinión personal de cada cual, pero yo siempre he sido partidario de tener un poco de todo...

# safiboss: Realmente, el Oro está en un momento muy interesante y tiene a favor la situación geopolítica, de manera que esperaríamos a ver si supera los $1354,40... Si no fuera así, podría corregir, pero de momento NO lo veo más abajo de los $1295,20.

# Leunam: Yo conozco también a economistas españoles y extranjeros de relieve que piensan de forma muy parecida a lo que comentamos en este hilo. También conozco a algunos como los que Vd. nos describe e incluso algún familiar...

Bien, Leunam, esos dos economistas importantes que Vd. menciona deben ser "famosos", pero parecen haber olvidado lo que estudiaron cuando cursaban la carrera de Economía...

Y para NO perder la "perspectiva", nos vamos a situar en el AQUÍ Y AHORA... ¿Y qué nos dicen? Que en una Economía estancada, como lo es la española y la occidental en general, la Deuda adquirida es un problema MUY IMPORTANTE, siendo un error creer que nuevas Deudas nos servirán para pagar las que ya tenemos... Esa "creencia" en sí es una auténtica chorrada mental, puesto que de esa forma sólo se consigue acelerar la bancarrota.

Leunam, le propongo un ejercicio mental: NO se fije en un Estado -el que sea-, sino en su Economía familiar... ¿podría Vd. escapar a lo que yo le he comentado? Obviamente, NO, sería una simple cuestión de tiempo...

Ahora vamos a centrarnos en nuestro país y cuando se supera la CAPACIDAD DE ENDEUDAMIENTO quedan muy pocas opciones válidas. Veamos algunas:

- Generar más recursos para aumentar la capacidad de endeudamiento... ¿Podemos hacerlo? NO.

- Redistribuir los recursos disponibles. Sería una opción que podría mitigar bastante el proceso degenerativo, pero ¿estaríamos todos dispuestos a aceptarlo? NO. Y mucho menos con la Casta política parasitaria que poseemos.

- Dejar de pagar y convertirse en moroso. Ya sabemos las consecuencias que ello podría ocasionar, perooooo vamos camino de ello.

- Seguir pidiendo préstamos y que es la solución MENOS recomendable.

Esto que le comento, Leunam, lo sabe cualquiera con unos mínimos estudios, incluso de Economía doméstica, pero existen economistas que todavía creen en los "milagros"... Indudablemente, el actual proceso pueden prolongarlo en el tiempo, pero llegará un momento en que se tendrán que tomar soluciones drásticas o el Sistema acabará "petando"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

El titular NO puede ser más explícito...

www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/newsletter/25667-falsa-bandera-para-imbeciles

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

Os gustará...

- www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4VTeaViVrc

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

Aunque últimamente se está fomentando la idea de que "la Deuda no importa"... Ya lo creo que SÍ que importa a poco que "desmenucemos" los datos y separemos la "paja" -lo que nos "dicen"...- del "grano" -lo que hay...-. Os dejo un artículo a propósito de esto. Está en Inglés y es muy largo, pero merece mucho la pena. Y siempre está a mano el traductor del navegador...

Stockman Slams The "Deficits Don't Matter" Folly

Por cierto, NI UNO SOLO de los cientos de "analistas" muy bien pagados de Wall Street, y que diseñan las estrategias a seguir en los mercados de Renta Fija, se acercó al rendimiento del Bono estadounidense a 10 años... ¡en tan solo 180 días! Y menos mal que están considerados "expertos", aún así lo mejor sigue siendo ignorar a estos "pollos", que no dejan de formar parte del Sistema. Su único objetivo es poner el "cazo"... y "pillar" a las gacelas que se les acercan. Luego, si "aciertan" ya lo incrementan.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (16 Jun 2019)

Leunam dijo:


> Sólo conozco dos economistas "en activo". Desde hace años les pregunto por su opinión sobre la situación, y siempre es contraria a las tesis de este hilo.
> 
> Yo no tengo conocimientos técnicos suficientes para rebatirles, pero siempre acaban diciéndome "¿ves? , tu apocalipsis nunca llega"
> 
> ...



Hola Leunam.

La mayoría de los economistas no serían capaces de predecir una crisis aunque la tuvieran delante.

Ben Bernanke, el presidente de la FED, pronunció varios discursos poco antes de la mayor crisis de los últimos años. Nunca se acercó a ver la crisis a pesar de tener la mejor información que un economista "experto" puede tener en todo el mundo.

Dejo las palabras de Berrnanke en varias ocasiones. Lo he copiado de un post de rankia que publicó Comstar.

También puedes comentarlo con tus dos economistas. 

Respecto a la mano negra, que supongo se refiere a la manipulación del oro y la plata, deberían saber que hay varias grandes entidades condenadas por manipular el precio. No es imaginación calenturienta de un forero conspiranoico.


Julio 2005:
Preguntan en CNBC a Bernanke acerca de la burbuja hipotecaria y Ben responde.


> Tenemos una economía brillante, empleos, ingresos, bajas tasas hipotecarias. Tenemos demografía apoyando un crecimiento de la vivienda y oferta restringida en algunos lugares. Así que es entendible que los precios vayan hacia arriba. No se si los precios están donde deberían, pero creo que es justo decir que mucho de lo que sucede está apoyado en la fortaleza de la economía.
> Al preguntarle sobre el peor escenario frente a los economistas que decían que es una burbuja y que será un problema para la economía y que algunos consideraban que podría venirse una recesión, Ben responde.
> 
> Es una posibilidad muy improbable que tengamos un declive sobre una base nacional. Lo que creo que es más probable es que los precios aumenten más lentamente, tal vez de estabilicen, y pueda ralentizar el consumo un poco. No creo que pueda llevar a la economía muy lejos de su ruta actual.



Cuando le preguntan si reconoce que hay zonas donde las cosas no están como deberían, responde.


> Puedes ver alguna clase de especulación, inversionistas cambiando de posición, puede verse en algunas áreas locales, tengo la esperanza, de hecho tengo la confianza de que los reguladores prestarán atención a los tipos de préstamos que se están brindando para estar seguros de que la evaluación de los solicitantes se haga bien. Pero yo pienso que es que un problema local como para que algo más afecte a la economía nacional.



Noviembre 2006:


> Este escenario visualiza un consumo apoyado por ingresos crecientes y el reciente declive de los precios de la energía. Vamos a continuar creciendo según la tendencia y el arrastre de la economía por el sector inmobiliario gradualmente decrecerá. El sector de motores de vehículos ya podría estar mostrando señales de fortalecimiento tras haber recortado la producción significativamente en los meses recientes en respuesta al inventario de vehículos no vendidos. Los fabricantes de carros parecen haber levantado la tasa de ensamblaje un poco en noviembre y han programado incrementos para diciembre. Es muy factible que la dirección del sector inmobiliario en la actividad económica persista el siguiente año como lo he anotado. Pero la tasa de construcción de viviendas debería ralentizarse al atenderse el inventario de casas sin vender.



Febrero 2007:


> Esperamos crecimiento moderado hacia adelante. Creemos que si el sector de vivienda comienza a estabilizarse y la dirección del inventario sigue y la manufactura comienza a estar completa, hay una razonable posibilidad de que veamos un razonable fortalecimiento de la economía en algún momento a mediados de año.



En 2008 cuando se empeoraba el mercado crediticio:


> Nuestra valoración es que no hay mucho que indique que los problemas del los préstamos subprime se puedan extender a otros mercados de forma amplia. Aún parece estar saludable, y la disposición de prestar sigue siendo saludable.



Julio 2007:


> El ritmo de venta de casas parece ralentizarse por un tiempo, parcialmente por causa del endurecimiento de algunos estándares en la manera de prestar y el incremento de las tasas de interés hipotecarias. Las ventas ultimadamente serán apoyadas por el aumento de ingresos y empleo, que a pesar del reciente incremento de tasas siguen bajas respecto de normas históricas. Sin embargo aún si se estabiliza como esperamos, la tasa de construcción se reducirá un poco más al tratar de venderse las casas que aún están en inventario. Esos declives en construcción residencial probablemente continuarán en un camino de crecimiento económico en los siguientes trimestres, aunque el arrastre sobre el crecimiento disminuirá con el tiempo. La economía global continúa fuerte apoyado por sólido crecimento económico afuera y las exportaciones se expandirán en los siguientes trimestres. En general la economía de EUA se expandirá a una tasa moderada en la segunda mitad de 2007 con crecimiento fortalecimiento en 2008.



Nada que añadir señoría.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

Hola, antorob: Y en "teoría" Bernanke manejaba la "mejor" información disponible... Bueno, aquí también tuvimos a Zapatero, respaldado por 100 "sabios", que hizo el hazmereir con sus "pronósticos". Aquí cabe preguntarse si realmente llegan a conocer el estado de la Economía o SÍ la conocen, pero en un momento dado prefieren aplicar la "táctica" del avestruz.

Leunam, como bien dice antorob, harías bien en mostrarles los últimos comentarios a estos dos economistas. A veces algunos de éstos se quedan "estancados" dentro del virtualismo mediático y NO ven más allá. Llegados a ese punto, a veces se queda mejor NO opinando...

Por otro lado, es sabido que en este hilo escribe gente que conoce y toca varios "palos" con el suficiente criterio y, además, RAZONADO. Ya nos gustaría a muchos ser menos "conspiranoicos"...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (16 Jun 2019)

Leunam dijo:


> Sólo conozco dos economistas "en activo". Desde hace años les pregunto por su opinión sobre la situación, y siempre es contraria a las tesis de este hilo.
> 
> Yo no tengo conocimientos técnicos suficientes para rebatirles, pero siempre acaban diciéndome "¿ves? , tu apocalipsis nunca llega"
> 
> ...



Hola. Te propongo que enseñes esta gráfica a ambos economistas y les preguntes sobre su significado. De su respuesta se podrá inferir fácilmente si deberían devolver su título en el baratillo.




Una pista para ellos. Los picos en la curva azul coinciden con recesiones graves.


----------



## el mensa (16 Jun 2019)

No me creo que economistas de prestigio y directivos de las altas esferas financieras no sepan el (posible) alcance de los problemas actuales de deuda. Lo que si es probable es que no sepan es evolución real de la situación por los matices* especiales que hacen difícil aventurar algo.

Para el resto de los mortales, veo claro que la gente está "atrapada" en la falacia de que "todo irá a mejor" provocada por el anómalo, históricamente hablando, *periodo de estabilidad y desarrollo exponencial de la tecnología.

Se cree irracionalmente que no se puede retroceder o empeorar, o que inventaremos una solución milagrosa que resolverá nuestros problemas.

Y los gobernantes, aupados por la plutocracia, saben lo irracionales que somos y lo usan para hacernos creer lo que a ellos les interesa.


----------



## kikepm (16 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es vano el trabajo e ilusión empleados en tratar de convencer al resto, quien quiera acercarse a la verdad la encontrará. Al otro lado están los ignorantes que aunque les expliques cómo funcionan ciertas cosas, rechazarán todo lo que comentes, no importa, allá ellos, la pena... es que a veces esos ignorantes son tus padres, hermanos, pareja o amigos muy cercanos.



Esto es una gran verdad, pero yo creo que a la postre si merece la pena divulgar lo que conocemos en todos los ámbitos.

Me he enfrentado a todo dios, desde el trabajo hasta la gente más cercana y no obtengo casi otra cosa que resistencia irracional. Lo que ocurre es que cuando el conocimiento está bien fundamentado, cuando los argumentos son irrebatibles, la gente, aunque de forma abierta te negarán la mayor, el proceso subconsciente es el que importa, y acaban muy poco a poco asimilando tus tesis.

Esto me ha pasado toda la vida, y por eso como yo suelo decir soy un creador de opinión, hago que mis amigos, mi entorno cercano, e incluso la gente de mi trabajo terminen pensando poco a poco lo que yo pienso.


Además, para cuando llegue el momento, no hará falta decirles OS LO DIJE, ellos serán conscientes porque les habré dado lo suficiente la matraca.

Pero por supuesto, lo diré, el gustazo de descojonarme de todo y de todos no me lo pienso quitar.


----------



## paketazo (16 Jun 2019)

Cuando estaba en la facultad, recuerdo un profesor de macroeconomia, que siempre nos remarcaba que los economistas buenos, lo son, por que saben explicar a toro pasado el motivo de algún suceso.

Luego ya en el último curso, uno comprende que el 90% de lo que ha chapado y memorizado es una simple perdida de tiempo que no sirve más que para soltar el sermón como un párroco en su iglesia citando versículos.

Pensad en la economía de hace 4000 años, y ahora pensad en la maravillosa ingeniería económica de hoy en día...¿que ha cambiado?...los cambios han sido ideológicos y sociales, la base de toda economía sigue siendo similar a la de hace 4000 años... un ente que controla y unos ciudadanos que "aceptan" su sumisión a esa ente que controla la moneda y las armas.

No esperéis jamás que un economista prediga con relativa exactitud la llegada de una crisis, ya que hay dos motivos que lo impiden como mínimo.

1- Los datos que se introducen en los algoritmos económicos son erróneos y falsos

2- La propia economía es como un ser vivo, pretender intuir sus movimientos, pensamientos, ideas... con antelación es como adivinar el futuro leyendo la mano.

Si pudiera regresar atrás en el tiempo jamás me hubiera decantado por estudiar lo que estudié, pero es evidente que si no lo hubiera estudiado no podría ser quién soy ni pensar como pienso.

Consejos os darán muchos, pero cada uno de ellos puede ser o no válido dependiendo de la situación personal, y social de cada individuo...aplicar políticas monetarias indiscriminadamente ante sucesos futuros inciertos, es como ir al médico a por el diacepam sin buscar el motivo tras el cual subyace la dolencia real que nos afecta.

Como dijo el compañero, pasamos de los happy twenties a una gran depresión y a una gerra mundial y el 90% de la población estaba en la inopia...¿por que habría de ser distinto de esta vez?

____________________

Fernando me ha gustado el vídeo del "viejete" mexicano poniendo las cosas en su lugar, y explicándonos lo que es realmente la moneda nacional (derivados del dólar)

Buen domingo


----------



## kikepm (16 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No esperéis jamás que un economista prediga con relativa exactitud la llegada de una crisis, ya que hay dos motivos que lo impiden como mínimo.
> 
> 1- Los datos que se introducen en los algoritmos económicos son erróneos y falsos
> 
> 2- La propia economía es como un ser vivo, pretender intuir sus movimientos, pensamientos, ideas... con antelación es como adivinar el futuro leyendo la mano...



Hay alguno que si lo hizo (tiene subtítulos en español que hay que activar):


----------



## Namreir (16 Jun 2019)

Lo que me gustaria saber es que estan haciendo los chinos con todo el oro que producen e importan, es una barbaridad.


----------



## Michael Lenke (16 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Goldman: A igualdad de precio mejor el Bullion en la Plata. Lo difícil es que se encuentre esa variable. Otra cosa muy distinta es si Vd. nos pregunta sobre el precio del gramo de Plata entre los comparables que cita. En ese caso, suele encontrarse Plata mucho más barata entre los Duros y los Pakillos. ¿Qué es mejor? Eso ya depende de la opinión personal de cada cual, pero yo siempre he sido partidario de tener un poco de todo...
> 
> ...



Tristemente quien tiene unos "estudios mínimos" (y por ello posiblemente cierta responsabilidad) son los que más ignoran esto. Solo quién le queda un poco de sentido común lo sabe y ya sabemos que en las universidades prefieren doctrina a inteligencia. 

La principal infección de la economia son "los estudios" si no ¿Como hemos llegado aquí? Cualquier abuelo sin estudios tenia una concepción de la economia mas sana socialmente que todos los listos adoctrinados en universidades que han capitaneado la economia moderna.

Cualquier abuelo analfabeto, por poco que su economia se lo permitía, disponía de plata y oro (en multiples formas), o no habeis oido hablar de "las joyas de la abuela". 

Solo los listos aprovechados han inculcado teorias que les permitian parasitar la sociedad, se han instalado en puestos de poder y educación llevando a la sociedad a la quiebra. Toda esa gente tiene dos únicos puntos en común 1) falta de empatia 2) estudios universitarios.

El resto, como has podido comprobar de la respuesta de los "economistas" son minguneados por no tener el "conocimiento/doctrina" reglado. Incluso poseyendo esos estudios, si osan cuestionar el "evangelio económico" son excomulgados y apartados (y eso no lo desea nadie)

Adoctrinar y domesticar seres humanos en un sistema estandarizado, desde el nacimiento hasta casi los 30 años da muy buenos resultados.


----------



## paketazo (16 Jun 2019)

Jean Droop✘ dijo:


> Tristemente quien tiene unos "estudios mínimos" (y por ello posiblemente cierta responsabilidad) son los que más ignoran esto. Solo quién le queda un poco de sentido común lo sabe y ya sabemos que en las universidades prefieren doctrina a inteligencia.
> 
> La principal infección de la economia son "los estudios" si no ¿Como hemos llegado aquí? Cualquier abuelo sin estudios tenia una concepción de la economia mas sana socialmente que todos los listos adoctrinados en universidades que han capitaneado la economia moderna.
> 
> ...



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2283676808580319&id=100008140652938&sfnsn=xmmo 

Este vídeo que he visto viene al pelo para documentar gráficamente lo que comentas.

Un saludo


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2283676808580319&id=100008140652938&sfnsn=xmmo
> 
> Este vídeo que he visto viene al pelo para documentar gráficamente lo que comentas.
> 
> Un saludo



Muy bueno.

... "Si el sector primario se va a la mierda, a ver que vais a comer (a los corbatillas),... vais a comer papel"...

Me ha hecho reflexionar:

- No soy yo acaso un corbatilla?
- Nos hemos pasado con eso del "hijo del obrero al a universidad"?
- De que viviria el 50% de la poblacion activa si se acaban los "intermediarios"?
- La UE esta sobre-regulando? (es un SI, pero vamos, la dejo como retorica)
- Estamos haciendo que nuestros hijos sean unos futuros corbatillas?
- Deberiamos aprender mas sobre el sector primario ("hands-on" me refiero)? Pequenya huerta al principio?

@antorob: "Hacer una John Galt" no necesita de mucha gente, justo lo contrario: necesita de gente capaz de dar valor a una pequenya sociedad... Asturias, Cantabria, Navarra y Catalunya (zona norte) tiene algunos lugares ideales... por supuesto las oportunidades se encuentran mas en Galicia o en Aragon, pero...

Joder, que gran maestro el cabrero.


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Jun 2019)

safiboss dijo:


> Tengo sentimientos encontrados respecto a la evolución del precio del oro, hemos subido de forma vertiginosa y aunque ya entramos en la 2 pata del año donde los nubarrones se van a empezar a materializar me surge la duda de si al corto plazo le espera una correción...
> 
> ¿Vosotros como lo veis?



Desde el pico máximo del precio en julio de 2011 el precio del oro estuvo en bajada hasta febrero de 2014, donde se puso en fase lateral con la resistencia en 1340-50 que ya ha tocado en cuatro ocasiones, siendo esta la última. En todas ellas, los amos de todo han tirado los precios con el fin de mantener la ilusión monetaria del valor de las divisas y seguir acumulando oro físico barato.

En la primera, la corrección llegó hasta diciembre del 2015 y desde entonces, cada vez ha sido menos profunda marcando una tendencia alcista que siempre acaba topando con los famosos 1350.

Estos son los hechos a día de hoy, ahora van las opiniones de un lego que lleva mucho tiempo poniendo todo su ahorro en oro y plata y algún otro metal.

El oro romperá la resistencia citada cuando aparezca un cisne negro. Este pudo haber sido el bombardeo de los petroleros, por ejemplo. Pero nadie se lo creyó mucho. La prueba es que el precio del petróleo apenas lo notó. Trump no es como el premio nobel de color negro y la loca aquella que se cargó a Gadaffi, que les gustaba más el gatillo que a un tonto una tiza. Trump es un hombre de negocios y, por ahora, las últimas guerras han ido mal para los negocios.

Yo creo que el detonante será cuando ya no les queden más balas en la cartuchera monetaria.

Mientras sigan pudiendo, seguirán soltando billetes para que no se les caiga el chiringuito del dinero fiat y de la deuda. Pero Droghi ya avisó del siguiente paso en la locura monetarista, que es gravar los depósitos del ahorro. Evidentemente, cuando la inyección de euros de la QE ya no surte ningún efecto y los tipos de interés reales son negativos, sin ningún resultado en la inversión productiva, el empleo y el consumo (aberración matemática esta de los intereses negativos que niega la esencia misma del capitalismo y lo deja en suspenso) , el siguiente cartucho a emplear para intentar que la gente se gaste su dinero es cobrarles por tenerlo parado. Ya lo hacen con los bancos y a estos se la suda porque el personal no solicita créditos cuando no hay actividad económica real.

Así que, cuando Droghi anuncie esta medida que está sondeando ahora, los depositantes no tendrán más remedio que huir a los únicos activos que no tienen riesgo de contraparte: oro, plata y criptodivisas.

Me parece que esta vez el oro se irá a +- 1300, según las gráficas, y después rebotará y romperá definitivamente la resistencia, probablemente antes de fin de año.

Más tarde, en fecha indeterminada, supresión del precio del oro y la plata, fin de las divisas fiat, caos generalizado y guerra, pero esto quizá no lo veamos los que tenemos más de cuarenta y diez años.

Yo también tengo derecho a hacer predicciones, como todo el mundo, que bastantes me he comido de los demás.

PD. Todo esto se ve muy bien en la gráfica de precio de oro a 20 años de bullion vault. Hasta te dibuja una raya roja que lo clava.

Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## Michael Lenke (16 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2283676808580319&id=100008140652938&sfnsn=xmmo
> 
> Este vídeo que he visto viene al pelo para documentar gráficamente lo que comentas.
> 
> Un saludo



Muy buen video, pero no es solo eso.

No hablo solo del parasitismo exagerado, ni la desproporcion entre productores y administradores, hablo de las teorias que se cuelan entre listos y se retroalimentan porqué nadie puede decir que el rey esta desnudo. Porqué las doctrinas universitarias y la misma universidad es como la religión en tiempos de la Inquisición, donde a la gente no se le enseña a pensar y crecer sino que se le adoctrina. Donde los pensadores ni tan solo aprueban y desisten o acaban capitulando y convirtiendose para no morir desterrados. Hablo de la idea general y pedante de que fuera de la doctrina universitaria solo hay desconocimiento. 

¿No os llama la atención el pensamiento unánime, sobretodo de los jovenes? ¿No os llama la atención el poco pensamiento divergente y lo "lo poco divergente" que resulta?

No quiero desviar el tema de este hilo que es de lo mejor de burbuja. Lo dejo aquí. Solo es una reflexión sobre el sistema universitario como origen del pensamiento que esta arruinando la sociedad actual. Como un pensamiento interesado y dañino socilamente se distribuye a través de un adoctrinamiento exhaustivo (30 años de vida) sin fisuras. 

Con lo que estamos viviendo ¿Donde estan las utopias?

P.D. No estoy en contra del conocimiento ni las universidades, hay gente muy inteligente dentro y fuera. Gracias a ellos y una multitud de personas trabajadoras y sacrificadas esto se va aguantando, pero el sistema en general se ha convertido en una aberración que utilizan politicos y elites para el adoctrinamiento. Y lo peor es que funciona. Aunque no lo he utilizado nunca, yo tambien pasé por el.


----------



## antorob (16 Jun 2019)

Jean Droop✘ dijo:


> Muy buen video, pero no es solo eso.
> 
> No hablo solo del parasitismo exagerado, ni la desproporcion entre productores y administradores, hablo de las teorias que se cuelan entre listos y se retroalimentan porqué nadie puede decir que el rey esta desnudo. Porqué las doctrinas universitarias y la misma universidad es como la religión en tiempos de la Inquisición, donde a la gente no se le enseña a pensar y crecer sino que se le adoctrina. Donde los pensadores ni tan solo aprueban y desisten o acaban capitulando y convirtiendose para no morir desterrados. Hablo de la idea general y pedante de que fuera de la doctrina universitaria solo hay desconocimiento.
> 
> ...



Hola Jean Droop.

No estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario sobre la Universidad.

En realidad el sistema crea paralíticos mentales desde la infancia.

Es un bombardeo constante desde que nacemos.

Cuando los jóvenes acceden a la Universidad, ya tienen implantado el chip imaginario que les controlara el resto de sus vidas.

Los que no comulgamos con esta forma de vivir, es porque desde pequeños hemos sido rebeldes sociales. Hemos leído, estudiado e informado de diferentes fuentes hasta llegar a formar nuestra propia opinión. Al menos , desde mi punto de vista y otros que conozco. No se puede generalizar.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Jun 2019)

Con el tema de la enseñanza tenéis para debatir largo durante semanas...las conclusiones probablemente sean parecidas sobre todo entre los que han vivido la última época democrática en España.

Criticar es sencillo, yo tengo mil motivos para desprestigiar el sistema educativo que me ha sido aplicado...y supongo que la mayoría nos pasará algo parecido.

Un sistema que orienta a la masa en una única dirección convergente, y quién osa salirse de ella, generalmente o termina repudiado y arruinado, o se hace multi millonario por visionario y emprendedor.

Se podría decir que la enseñanza hoy en día es algo parecido a estudiar la Biblia, el Corán o religiones seculares, dónde no se suele discutir el origen razonado del contenido, solo se toma como dogma, y luego se aplica a cada caso concreto de la vida real.

Quizá en sistema educativo de lo que si peque evidentemente, es de ser lento, aburrido y poco práctico... un niño ha de ser cribado durante sus primeras etapas vitales para encajarle tras su adolescencia en un lugar concreto, que en ocasiones, poco o nada tiene que ver con la "cultura general" que le ha sido impuesta. 

Es como si nadie se atreviese a criticar en voz alta el sistema, como si se temiera que por decir algo en contra de la educación pública y gran parte de la privada, uno quedase estigmatizado.

Sea como sea, creo que hoy en día cualquier ciudadano tiene la posibilidad de ser autodidacta desde el momento en que entiende que el sistema educativo no le aporta mucho a sus inquietudes o necesidades intelectuales.

Yo mismo, llevo 25 años siendo autodidacta en gran parte de mi vida...nunca he tenido un jefe, no por que no lo haya querido, no es algo que me importase, creo que así ha sido por que mis valores personales y mi manera de aprender, divergieron en su momento de lo que la mayoría entendía como correcto o "normal"

Muchos de los que leéis este foro, sé que estáis en una situación similar, ya no hablo de a nivel laboral, eso es secundario...si no a nivel de ese aprendizaje autodidacta del que hablo.

Y recordad siempre una cosa...hay dos modos de aprender, 1º de los errores propios, y 2º de los errores ajenos... quién os diga que nunca ha cometido errores, es por que realmente no ha intentado aprender nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Entiendo que el saber NO ocupa lugar, pero a veces llegamos a él después de "depurar" muchas de aquellas cosas que nos han intentado "inculcar" y que vienen desde el "adoctrinamiento". No hace falta pasar por el tamiz universitario, porque te das cuenta que el Sistema de enseñanza en nuestro país es bastante deficiente, pero tampoco creáis que andan mucho mejor en algunos países de nuestro entorno.

Ya sabéis que me gusta mucho la Historia y que la misma me ha enseñado a NO tener ideas "preconcebidas"... Bien, soy catalán y resido en mi Comunidad, pero me tiene hasta los huevos el poco conocimiento que se tiene de la Historia de Cataluña y de España, tanto desde los "independentistas" como de los "nacionales", sino NO dirían y escribirían auténticas barbaridades y que pertenecen al más puro sectarismo, por tanto sujeto al "adoctrinamiento", pero ¡Ojo! que aquí me estoy refiriendo a las "cabezas rectoras" de donde emana el mismo, porque si me voy a la población "media" la incultura a nivel histórico roza el "analfabestismo", pero aún así se permite opinar desde lo que les "dicen"...

Ya de paso, voy a comentar que tengo dos sobrinos que van a uno de esos centros tan "exclusivos" y, por supuesto, de los más "caros". No hace mucho que hablé con sus respectivos padres y les dije que estaban tirando el dinero... Y, además, lo dije con conocimiento de causa, dado que a mi sobrina suelo darle "repasos" de Historia antes de los exámenes y "flipo" al ver lo que le ponen los libros de texto. Lo único bueno que SÍ aportan esos centros de enseñanza es que salen con un nivel muy bueno en los idiomas que tocan.

Creo que es mejor tener una carrera universitaria que no tenerla, pero siempre que se haya optado a ella desde la sensatez, es decir porque "gusta" una materia concreta y NO porque se piensa que se va a ganar bien la vida con ella. Luego, viene la triste realidad...

Es bueno el vídeo del cabrero que ha compartido paketazo con nosotros. En el fondo, ese hombre está tan harto como muchos de nosotros, que vemos que después de tanta tecnología, funcionarios más que de sobras, etc., te encuentras con una burocracia que te hace perder un tiempo y dinero que NO se justifica más que para "chuparnos" el uno y otro, con el fin de mantener un Sistema putrefacto.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (16 Jun 2019)

hace tiempo que decidi no tratar de abrir los ojos a nadie, despues de muchas frustraciones y no pocas discusiones, comprendi que hay caminos que uno tiene que andar solo. El otro dia, hablando con mi padre de dinero y ahorros, le comente mis impresiones sobre el dinero fiduciario, y mi politica de ahorro en oro y plata. Hace tiempo que no tocaba estos temas en familia, me harte de ser tratado de imbecil, y asumi que llegado el dia, cada perro tendria que lamer su cipote. Pues bien, contra todo pronostico, me pidio que un dia me pasara por casa y explicase el mercado de MP a el y mi madre... roto. Creo que al final aquellas discusiones y apelaciones a su pensamiento critico han surtido un efecto tardio. Creo que es un gran logro, porque tal vez su cambio pueda suponer una enorme ayuda a mis hermanos en el futuro.


----------



## kikepm (16 Jun 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> hace tiempo que decidi no tratar de abrir los ojos a nadie, despues de muchas fruatraciones y no pocas discusiones, comprendi que hay caminos que uno tiene que andar solo. El otro dia, hablando con mi padre de dinero y ahorros, le comente mis impresiones del sobre el dinero fiduciario, y mi politica de ahorro en oro y plata. Hace tiempo que no tocaba estos temas en familia, me harte de ser tratado de imbecil, y asumi que llegado el dia, cada perro tendria que lamer su cipote. Pues bien, contra todo pronostico, me pidio que un dia me pasara por casa y explicase el mercado de MP a el y mi madre... roto. Creo que al final aquellas discusiones y apelaciones a su pensamiento critico han surtido un efecto tardio. Creo que es un gran logro, porque tal vez su cambio pueda suponer una enorme ayuda a mis hermanos en el futuro.



El 99% de la gente forma parte de la masa aborregada, acrítica y no pensante. Sus ideas políticas y económicas han sido formadas en el sistema educativo, que les ha depositado DOCTRINA proestado en sus cabezas, y son fácilmente moldeados por la tv y los propagandistas del gobierno, para su favor.

La alternativa a la propaganda del estado es moldear sus ideas por parte de familiares y amigos.

La labor es lenta y dura pero necesaria.

La oposición al pensamiento crítico será primero la incredulidad, segundo el desdén, tercero el autoconvencimiento de que el sistema es bueno y el estado funciona. La propaganda ha hecho de sus mentes todo lo contrario a personas con capacidad de razonar. Son niños tutelados y moldeados por la educación de décadas.

Nosotros, somos los que desde pequeños hemos sido rebeldes, radicales, pero ahora estamos en la posición favorable para modificar el consenso social. Porque disponemos de argumentos y fuerza moral.


Cada vez que discutías con tus padres, lograbas vencer barrera tras barrera, muy lentamente, aunque tu no veías más que oposición. Pero el camino de la desprogramación debe ser recorrido por cada persona. Y para ello es necesario tiempo. Para vencer décadas de condicionamiento.


Siempre hay que dejar la semilla de la razón, el tiempo se encarga del resto.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

Estoy viendo un informativo de la tele y es que este país NO tiene "remedio"... ¿Es aceptable que la boda de una presentadora y un futbolista consuman minutos en un espacio de ese tipo? Y NO hoy... que llevan varios días con la misma "matraca". ¿Han dedicado el mismo tiempo a algo tan importante como lo que está sucediendo en el Golfo Pérsico?

Pa que, como diría el buen cabrero del vídeo...

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Jun 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay alguno que si lo hizo (tiene subtítulos en español que hay que activar):



¿ Se sabe qué opina de la situación económica que vivimos hoy ?


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Jun 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Desde el pico máximo del precio en julio de 2011 el precio del oro estuvo en bajada hasta febrero de 2014, donde se puso en fase lateral con la resistencia en 1340-50 que ya ha tocado en cuatro ocasiones, siendo esta la última. En todas ellas, los amos de todo han tirado los precios con el fin de mantener la ilusión monetaria del valor de las divisas y seguir acumulando oro físico barato.
> 
> En la primera, la corrección llegó hasta diciembre del 2015 y desde entonces, cada vez ha sido menos profunda marcando una tendencia alcista que siempre acaba topando con los famosos 1350.
> 
> ...



Según tu predicción y si no pasa ningún _cisne negro_, el oro bajará obligado por todos los "controladores externos" que lo manipulan


----------



## kikepm (16 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ Se sabe qué opina de la situación económica que vivimos hoy ?



Que yo sepa tiene tesis muy cercanas a este hilo. Sólo confía en banca sin reserva fraccionaria y oro. Que la crisis la agrava la FED, y que no queda demasiado para el pete final.

No cree que BTC sea otra cosa que una burbuja especulativa sin fundamentales de relevancia.


----------



## tastas (16 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ Se sabe qué opina de la situación económica que vivimos hoy ?



Lleva más de 5 años viendo venir el guano. Es siemprebajista. Que no digo que no esté en lo cierto, pero se agradecería un poco más de precisión.

Ah y no entiende Bitcoin, pese a ver el mundo de una manera muy similar a sus impulsores.



Taptap


----------



## Michael Lenke (16 Jun 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Jean Droop.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario sobre la Universidad.
> 
> ...



Buenas tares antorob, gracias por tu comentario.

No generalizar es el escudo mas terrorifico. No podemos generalizar, asi que nos salvamos todos. 

Pues sí, puedo generalizar porqué a las pruebas me remito. ¿Quizas españa debe lo que debe porqué una panda de incultos la ha gobernado? ¿Quizas las empresas del IBEX o el Deutsche bank estan en quiebra porque los dirigen analfabetos? ¿Que tienen en común quienes han llevado paises y empresas que parecian indestructibles a la miseria?

¿Quien eliminó el patrón oro, sabiendo las consecuencias historicas que tenia?
¿Quien derrogó la *Ley Glass-Steagall* sabiendo, por experiencia, que iba a pasar?
¿Quien hizo los estudios de viabilidad de las autopistas y aeropuertos? ¿Y los del ave?

Todo son sesudos estudios e informes aplaudidos en todos los foros universitarios dando las razones por las cuales se justifica todos los actos malevolos e interesados. Si hay una mínima oposición es rápidamente es desactivada por las brillantes eminencias universitarias.

Claro que se puede generalizar, porque el desaguisado es general.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Entiendo que el saber NO ocupa lugar, pero a veces llegamos a él después de "depurar" muchas de aquellas cosas que nos han intentado "inculcar" y que vienen desde el "adoctrinamiento". No hace falta pasar por el tamiz universitario, porque te das cuenta que el Sistema de enseñanza en nuestro país es bastante deficiente, pero tampoco creáis que andan mucho mejor en algunos países de nuestro entorno.
> 
> Ya sabéis que me gusta mucho la Historia y que la misma me ha enseñado a NO tener ideas "preconcebidas"... Bien, soy catalán y resido en mi Comunidad, pero me tiene hasta los huevos el poco conocimiento que se tiene de la Historia de Cataluña y de España, tanto desde los "independentistas" como de los "nacionales", sino NO dirían y escribirían auténticas barbaridades y que pertenecen al más puro sectarismo, por tanto sujeto al "adoctrinamiento", pero ¡Ojo! que aquí me estoy refiriendo a las "cabezas rectoras" de donde emana el mismo, porque si me voy a la población "media" la incultura a nivel histórico roza el "analfabestismo", pero aún así se permite opinar desde lo que les "dicen"...
> 
> ...



Te doy la razón, el saber no ocupa lugar. Pero ¿Saber que? Estas frases tan usadas son en si mismas parte del adoctrinamiento que suben a los altares el hecho de tener unos estudios reglados. 

¿Leer es cultura? ¿El cine es cultura? ¿Beber hidrata? Pues..... Depende si leo a la Belen Esteban, veo peliculas de Disney y bebo whiski como un cosaco lo que hago es todo lo contrario. Tener conocimientos no significa tener la inteligencia para aplicarlos. Yo puedo enseñar a disparar a un mono, pero no dejaria la ametralladora en sus manos.

Lo peor de esta sociedad es que valora a las personas por sus titulos. De esta forma sea o no sea inteligente, una persona con titulo hará el libro de texto y adoctrinará a otra persona que es muy receptiva debido al status cultural que se le otorga al emisor. 

La gente "normal" del montón, que como único poder tenemos introducir un papel en una urna cada 4 años para elegir entre unos partidos que nos ofrecen las élites, podemos ser ignorantes, porque nuestro poder no trasciende demasiado más allá de nuestra propia vida, pero quien está destinado a influir en la vida de los demás si que deberia ser filtrado y demostrar una inteligencia mayor que acumular datos.

Como ejemplo extremo podria poner un caso de un abuso sexual. En cualquier caso es reprochable y punible, pero moralmente no es lo mismo que lo haga un don nadie que un político o un cura. Siempre sera aberrante pero tener gente mala organizando la sociedad perjudica a toda la sociedad.


----------



## Berciano230 (16 Jun 2019)

Yo solo veo documentales y alguna peli


Namasté


----------



## antorob (16 Jun 2019)

Jean Droop✘ dijo:


> Buenas tares antorob, gracias por tu comentario.
> 
> No generalizar es el escudo mas terrorifico. No podemos generalizar, asi que nos salvamos todos.
> 
> ...



La frase "no se puede generalizar" se refiere a que no todos los universitarios resultan "adoctrinados" tras su paso por la universidad. La gran mayoría ya vienen con marca de fábrica.

No hay que confundir con asociar universidad y universitarios con las malas decisiones de nuestros dirigentes.

Los dirigentes, tanto del gobierno como de las grandes corporaciones son políticos. No importa su formación porque han sido colocados en sus puestos para cubrir una función. Las elecciones son ese momento donde el pueblo cree ejercer el libre albedrío.

En lo que si tienes razón es que se les viste de formación universitaria si no la tienen, con la finalidad de dar una cierta distinción. Como si la formación universitaria hiciera más capaz, inteligente, culto y perspicaz al títere que ocupa el sillón.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, entiendo que cada cual es muy libre de gestionar su tiempo como mejor guste... Yo SÍ que suelo ver algún informativo de la TV, no todos los días, pero sí en aquellos que coincide con una comida o cena. Más que nada porque a veces hay que "consultar" el "pulso" de los massmierda. Está claro y demostrado en este hilo que NO me hace falta obtener buena información y del tipo que considere más oportuna.

En realidad, NO tengo mucho tiempo para ver la TV y cuando lo hago es como lo hace Caballero sin espada: algún documental, alguna muy rara película, vídeos musicales (de fondo) y poco más. No es menos cierto que tengo una mujer a la que le gusta verla y eso hay que respetarlo, máxime cuando dispone de muy poco tiempo para ello. Cuando no está trabajando, prefiere dedicarse a la pintura.

# Jean Drop X: "EL SABER NO OCUPA LUGAR" significa muchas cosas y NO todas relacionadas con la Cultura... Sobrevivir en un medio hostil es un simple ejemplo de lo que intento transmitirte. En mi oficio es muy importante saber defenderse y eso no se aprende en los libros...

# casaytierras: Te echaba a faltar... Me alegro de que todo haya ido bien. Por cierto, NO des "ideas"... El Estado anda sumamente CANINO...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

# Namreir: los chinos están haciendo lo mismo que la mayoría de los que andamos por este hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## Namreir (16 Jun 2019)

Me imagino que ya lo habreis comentado, pero si vais a comprar oro, el unico oro de verdad es el oro fisico. El "otro oro" solo es una opcion que en principio puede no estar respaldado por nada.


----------



## Namreir (16 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Namreir: los chinos están haciendo lo mismo que la mayoría de los que andamos por este hilo...
> 
> Saludos.





fernandojcg dijo:


> # Namreir: los chinos están haciendo lo mismo que la mayoría de los que andamos por este hilo...
> 
> Saludos.



Pero alucina un poco. Si excluimos a China de la ecuacion cada dia queda menos oro en el mundo, estan comprando mas oro del que se produce en todas las minas de oro del mundo.


----------



## FranMen (16 Jun 2019)

Hablando de historia:
"La sociedad argárica se levantó contra un sistema injusto y ecológicamente insostenible"
Muchas veces la historia la vemos con ojos actuales produciendo interpretaciones erróneas.
En el artículo no se habla de los yamna y su penetracion en la península


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

Hola, Namreir: NO, no voy a "alucinar"... China NO está comprando todo el Oro que se está extrayendo a escala mundial, ni muchísimo menos... Ya me dirás de dónde sacas esa "conclusión", porque NI los mismos datos "oficiales" aportados por parte de China apoyan tu afirmación.

Es más, hace un rato me he distraído leyendo un interesante artículo "orero" sobre las importaciones de la India y el año pasado, es decir en el 2018, ese país importó 782 toneladas. Entre 2008 y 2019, ha importado 9.300 toneladas... Y la mayor parte de ese Oro ha ido fuera del circuito oficial, o sea del Banco Central de la India, que sólo posee 607 toneladas.

Ya no entro en lo que está comprando también Rusia, de manera que NO hay por dónde coger lo que comentas. Es más, me lo acabo de mirar, y China declara haber dedicado el 2,6% de sus importaciones al Oro en el 2017. No dispongo del dato del 2018, pero creo recordar que sus compras fueron inferiores a las de otros países. De hecho, Rusia está por delante de China en cuanto a las reservas de Oro declaradas "oficialmente".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Interesante artículo. Conocía de la existencia de la Cultura argárica, pero sé poco sobre ella... Yo ando "especializado" en otras "áreas" de la Historia. Como es un tema que merece la pena leer, os dejo otro artículo un poco más amplio sobre el particular.

- Hijos del bronce y la desigualdad. La sociedad argárica en el Sureste peninsular

Saludos.


----------



## Namreir (16 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Namreir: NO, no voy a "alucinar"... China NO está comprando todo el Oro que se está extrayendo a escala mundial, ni muchísimo menos... Ya me dirás de dónde sacas esa "conclusión", porque NI los mismos datos "oficiales" aportados por parte de China apoyan tu afirmación.
> 
> Es más, hace un rato me he distraído leyendo un interesante artículo "orero" sobre las importaciones de la India y el año pasado, es decir en el 2018, ese país importó 782 toneladas. Entre 2008 y 2019, ha importado 9.300 toneladas... Y la mayor parte de ese Oro ha ido fuera del circuito oficial, o sea del Banco Central de la India, que sólo posee 607 toneladas.
> 
> ...



Se me ha ido un poco la olla. Tienes razon, andaran por entre el 50/70 por ciento de la produccion mundial. Aun asi estan importando (en neto) entre 1.000 y 1.500 toneladas al año en los ultimos años. No tiene por que ser el banco central chino, pueden ser los propios chinos o el gobienro a traves de otros instrumentos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2019)

Hola, Namreir: Eso que comentas ya es otra cosa. Es indudable que China está importando Oro en gran cantidad, aparte de quedarse con el que producen sus minas, pero muy posiblemente es la población china, al igual que la hindú, la que se está haciendo con el Oro FÍSICO. Quizás, por motivos muy diferentes a los que nos mueven por este hilo, dado que ahora ya existen unas clases medias/altas en China con un fuerte poder adquisitivo y, posiblemente, haya en su adquisición la pura ornamentación, el "status" y también el Ahorro/Inversión.

Saludos.


----------



## Namreir (17 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Namreir: Eso que comentas ya es otra cosa. Es indudable que China está importando Oro en gran cantidad, aparte de quedarse con el que producen sus minas, pero muy posiblemente es la población china, al igual que la hindú, la que se está haciendo con el Oro FÍSICO. Quizás, por motivos muy diferentes a los que nos mueven por este hilo, dado que ahora ya existen unas clases medias/altas en China con un fuerte poder adquisitivo y, posiblemente, haya en su adquisición la pura ornamentación, el "status" y también el Ahorro/Inversión.
> 
> Saludos.



No subestimes a los chinos. Estan obsesionados con el ahorro. Es algo cultural. 

Pero no van por ahi los tiros. Entre China, India y en menor algun otro pais se comen toda la produccion mundial de oro y algo mas. Se habia ido funcionando con las liquidaciones periodicas de las resevas de oro de occidente, pero no da para mas. El mercado va a ser alcista.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2019)

NO, no estoy subestimando a los chinos. Simplemente, constato lo que veo en buena parte del Turismo chino que llega a nuestro país. Ahí tengo una fuente de información de primera mano para hacerme una idea sobre esa nueva "clase alta" china. Y viéndoles también como despilfarran el dinero en tonterías, algo que ya pude ver entre nuestros nacionales en la pre-Crisis económico-financiera.

Eso NO quita para que los chinos SÍ tengan una fuerte tradición en cuanto se refiere al Ahorro, pero tampoco te "engañes": China y sus habitantes han llegado al Oro en tiempos relativamente recientes. Si no recuerdo mal desde el 2009, así que...

El país que más tradición cultural tiene en relación al Oro es la India desde tiempos milenarios.

Y Occidente NO está tan "muerto"... Creo que Suiza sigue siendo el mayor exportador de Oro refinado del mundo. Evidentemente, como "intermediario", pero eso ya dice MUCHO.

Saludos.


----------



## Namreir (17 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, no estoy subestimando a los chinos. Simplemente, constato lo que veo en buena parte del Turismo chino que llega a nuestro país. Ahí tengo una fuente de información de primera mano para hacerme una idea sobre esa nueva "clase alta" china. Y viéndoles también como despilfarran el dinero en tonterías, algo que ya pude ver entre nuestros nacionales en la pre-Crisis económico-financiera.
> 
> Eso NO quita para que los chinos SÍ tengan una fuerte tradición en cuanto se refiere al Ahorro, pero tampoco te "engañes": China y sus habitantes han llegado al Oro en tiempos relativamente recientes. Si no recuerdo mal desde el 2009, así que...
> 
> ...



Y el segundo Hong Kong. Ya en tiempos antiguos China se terminaba comiendo gran parte del oro y la plata que se producia en todo el mundo. Recuerda que les montamos dos guerras para aceptar el opio como moneda de cambio. Ademas, algo tendran que hacer con las ingentes cantidades de superavit por cuenta corriente que tienen, no se van a pasar la vida aceptando pagares como moneda de cambio.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2019)

# Namreir: Tampoco es cierto lo que comenta de China en los tiempos antiguos. Verá, ese país fue el creador del papel moneda respaldado por la NADA allá por el Siglo IX... Como no podía ser de otra manera, ese "papel" se fue devaluando de forma permanente, de manera que la Plata acabó siendo el patrón de cambio chino para las transacciones importantes. Con esto, Namreir, le estoy diciendo que China SIEMPRE fue un país eminentemente "platero". Y las Guerras del Opio sirvieron para apropiarse de buena parte de la Plata que ese país poseía.

Quizás, Namreir, tengamos una visión muy diferente sobre la REALIDAD china y me estoy refiriendo a los tiempos actuales. Vd. cree que China es una gran potencia y que, posiblemente, pueda llegar a dominar buena parte del mundo. Mi opinión va en sentido contrario: la considero un auténtico "ídolo de barro", con una impresora que saca más "humo" que la estadounidense, con unos "pufos" impresionantes dentro de su Economía y muchas más cosas que me dejo en el "tintero", a fin de cuentas es una simple cuestión de "diseccionar" unos datos que están ahí... para quien quiera entretenerse en buscarlos. Yo suelo hacerlo de tanto en tanto, de manera que sé de lo que hablo.

Y ya veremos qué sucede con China en una Guerra Comercial ABIERTA, es decir a escala mundial... NO descarto que los estadounidenses intenten, a través de ella, que la Economía china implosione o cuanto menos que provoque alteraciones importantes dentro de la Sociedad china.

Hay que tener muy claro que los americanos están esparciendo "pólvora" aquí y allá con el fin de que alguien "caiga" y encienda la primera "chispa"...

Y, Namreir, por mi parte este tema se acaba aquí. Supongo que en otro momento habrá tiempo para volver sobre el mismo. Tampoco pretendo que Vd. cambie la opinión que pueda tener sobre China, faltaría más...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hace un rato estaba reflexionando sobre el post que escribió recientemente el conforero Leunam y lo que le comentaron dos "expertos" economistas... En realidad, en un Sistema que depende del crecimiento exponencial del crédito, NADIE quiere oír a economistas que lo cuestionen o que indiquen, sencillamente, que es el peor camino a seguir a futuro.

Hay algo que en Economía es de BÁSICA, para entendernos: Más Crecimiento = Más Energía Consumida. Algo muy lineal y también muy fácil de entender. Sin embargo, los "expertos" económicos suelen obviarlo. Creen falsamente que los recursos energéticos están disponibles, cuando la realidad es la INVERSA: los recursos energéticos permiten que se produzca el crecimiento económico.

¿A qué viene esto que estoy comentando? Pues, a lo que ha sucedido recientemente en el Estrecho de Ormuz y las consecuencias que se pueden derivar como ese asunto vaya a más y se salga de "madre"... Y es que se está produciendo una desaceleración económica que se transformará muy rápidamente en una grave recesión como ocurra un shock petrolero. Contra esto los Bancos Centrales carecen de Poder.

Y es que el mundo está sentado sobre una enorme pila de Deudas y que puede incendiarse y arder con suma facilidad si se produce un "Cisne negro" de gran envergadura... Los Bancos Centrales pueden imprimir dinero, crear las condiciones financieras más "fáciles" en décadas e intervenir constantemente, tanto de obra como de palabra, en los mercados financieros, perooooo lo único que NO PUEDEN hacer es imprimir Petróleo...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Hace un rato estaba reflexionando sobre el post que escribió recientemente el conforero Leunam y lo que le comentaron dos "expertos" economistas... En realidad, en un Sistema que depende del crecimiento exponencial del crédito, NADIE quiere oír a economistas que lo cuestionen o que indiquen, sencillamente, que es el peor camino a seguir a futuro.
> 
> Hay algo que en Economía es de BÁSICA, para entendernos: Más Crecimiento = Más Energía Consumida. Algo muy lineal y también muy fácil de entender. Sin embargo, los "expertos" económicos suelen obviarlo. Creen falsamente que los recursos energéticos están disponibles, cuando la realidad es la INVERSA: los recursos energéticos permiten que se produzca el crecimiento económico.
> 
> ...



Hasta que lo sinteticen... ;-)


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2019)

Hola, JohnGalt: No sé si te refieres a la obtención de Petróleo a través de las algas y que al parecer se ha efectuado con éxito en Irán... En cualquier caso, me parece un proyecto en un estado bastante "larvario" como para tomarlo en serio, es decir como una "alternativa" viable. Lo digo por aquello de los "tempos"... En fin, tú sabes muchísimo más que yo sobre este tema y podrías decirnos qué piensas al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Jun 2019)

ya imprimen petróleo en cierto modo subvencionando el fracking con dinero nuevo.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Jun 2019)

Las impresoras de billetes dejarán de funcionar cuando deje de funcionar el dinero Fiat, cuando la gente, la sociedad, se harte de una vez de la mentira de "necesito dinero, lo imprimo". Nos cargan de impuestos, intereses, comisiones y de lo que les sale del nabo y a funcionar, algún día se tiene que acabar, por simple implosión o por el hartazgo de la sociedad.

Cuando esto acabe yo no sé que situación nos encontraremos pero los que hayan ido acumulando MPs tendrán el culo bastante cubierto. 

En mi círculo mas íntimo de no más de 3-4 colegas, que por lo menos no me tachan de loco, cuando hablamos del tema de tener una parte de los ahorros en MPs, etc. uno de los comentarios más repetidos es "pero tu llevas avisando de esto años ya, así acierto yo también." Y es que la cuestión no es acertar, la cuestión es que algún día, ya sea dentro de 2, 5, 20 años o cuando sea, este ahorro en MPs nos salvará el culo. 

Y es que quizás no nos toque a nosotros acudir a estos ahorro, ojalá que no, pero si no es a nosotros seguro que a nuestros hijos les servirá de gran ayuda. Esto no va de acertar, va de que algún día si o si los vamos a necesitar, cuando sea, no hay prisa.


----------



## tastas (17 Jun 2019)

Me quiere sonar de algo esto de que lo único infalsea₿le y que no se puede imprimir en el universo es la energía, pero ahora no caigo.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Jun 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Las impresoras de billetes dejarán de funcionar cuando deje de funcionar el dinero Fiat, cuando la gente, la sociedad, se harte de una vez de la mentira de "necesito dinero, lo imprimo". Nos cargan de impuestos, intereses, comisiones y de lo que les sale del nabo y a funcionar, algún día se tiene que acabar, por simple implosión o por el hartazgo de la sociedad.
> 
> Cuando esto acabe yo no sé que situación nos encontraremos pero los que hayan ido acumulando MPs tendrán el culo bastante cubierto.
> 
> ...



Asi es, no hay prisa. Lo que se tenga en MP es porque no se necesita (salvo emergencia inesperada). Si se no se usa, fenomenal (por muchos motivos, todos los que podais imaginar); si se usa, sera una mierda (por la situacion) pero nos permitiria saldrir adelante.

Ahora necesito alguna recomendacion por vuestra parte. 

Despues de ver al cabrero, me di cuenta de que por mucho o poco dinero que pueda tener, soy un corbatilla. Asi que he tomado una decision un poco drastica (a tenor de como se abriero los ojos de mi hija, de casi 13, cuando se lo dije): quiero aprender las tecnicas basicas de cultivo y demas, pero no a traves de libros, quiero ser tan gilipollas (corbatilla) de dedicar unos dias de vacaciones en alguna granja en la que ensenyen (pagare con billetitos al cabrero, o si lo prefiere, con una cabritilla)... Alguien sabe de algun lugar que se dediquen a eso? Igual no existe, la verdad no he buscado nada.... es aprender y currar en el campo si es necesario unos dias y empezar a aprender... porque quiero llevar a mi hija conmigo porque ya esta en edad de empezar a entender de que va el mundo mas alla de iphones, tablets y selfies... No importa el lugar de Spain... (a mi mujer no se lo he dicho, porque como os imaginareis, confirmara sus sospechas de que soy un zumbado, porque ella mas alla de dejar el dinero en el banco no quiere entender nada).

Saludos y garcias de antemano si alguien comenta algo


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Me quiere sonar de algo esto de que lo único infalsea₿le y que no se puede imprimir en el universo es la energía, pero ahora no caigo.



Que se lo digan a Heisemberg...


----------



## tastas (17 Jun 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Que se lo digan a Heise*N*berg...



Pobre, acumulando billetes y murió de cáncer igualmente. 

Sí, sí, ya sé dónde está la puerta.


----------



## paketazo (17 Jun 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Asi es, no hay prisa. Lo que se tenga en MP es porque no se necesita (salvo emergencia inesperada). Si se no se usa, fenomenal (por muchos motivos, todos los que podais imaginar); si se usa, sera una mierda (por la situacion) pero nos permitiria saldrir adelante.
> 
> Ahora necesito alguna recomendacion por vuestra parte.
> 
> ...



Yo no tendría problema de enseñarte a cultivar...como dije soy autodidacta desde que tengo uso de razón, pero en labores de agricultura (huerta) y animales, mis abuelos y madre me han dejado un buen legado de conocimiento.

Yo ahora mismo no tengo tiempo para dedicarle a ese menester, pero tengo el conocimiento y la infraestructura para ello. Si vas a indagar por tu cuenta o mediante gente que este en el "ajo" has de entender que la agricultura de subsistencia es zonal.

Esto quiere decir que puedes ir a Galicia y aprender a plantar patatas (épocas, tipo, modo...) y terminar viviendo en Corea del Sur dónde lo que primaría sería quizá otro tipo de cultivos que poco o nada tienen que ver con lo aprendido.

Ciertamente, si un "corbatilla" intenta iniciarse por necesidad (mad max) en la agricultura de manera obligatoria, la va a cagar casi fijo, pues lo difícil no es sembrar unas semillas de tomates, lo complicado es que lleguen a dar fruto en proporción necesaria para autoabastecerte.

Yo mismo hace años, dejé desatendido el huerto durante 2 semanas, y al regresar los tomates estaban "apestados" como se dice en Galicia, por no haberlos desparasitado usando agentes químicos (sulfatarlos)... lo mismo para algo tan elemental como la patata, ya que aun que te vendan la moto de ecológica, sé de manera bastante fiable que se sulfata previo plantado para malas hierbas, durante época de desarrollo un par de veces (malas hierbas y escarabajo), y luego, tras la recogida se les suele aplicar un "polvo" anti germinante para almacenarlas sin que broten.

Para quitarte la "corbatilla" te va a tocar dedicarle tanto o más tiempo que a una diplomatura si pretendes ser autosuficiente... es más, yo a día de hoy y tras muchos años dedicando un tiempo a ello, te puedo decir que de sencillo tiene poco o nada...ojo, no hablo de pillar 4 tomates, hablo de ser autosuficiente mediante la agricultura y una pequeña ganadería (gallinas, conejos, ovejas...)

Te deseo suerte en tu singladura, pero sobre todo lo que te he dicho, intenta aprender las técnicas de dónde tengas pensado establecerte de venir duras las cosas.

Por cierto ahora que escribo esto, me viene a la mente la primera vez que despellejé un conejo... y te puedo asegurar que hasta eso tiene su técnica...


----------



## Alibertgrossmann (17 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo no tendría problema de enseñarte a cultivar...como dije soy autodidacta desde que tengo uso de razón, pero en labores de agricultura (huerta) y animales mis abuelos y madre me han dejado un buen legado de conocimiento.
> 
> Yo ahora mismo no tengo tiempo para dedicarle a ese menester, pero tengo el conocimiento y la infraestructura para ello. Si vas a indagar por tu cuenta o mediante gente que este en el "ajo" has de entender que la agricultura de subsistencia es zonal.
> 
> ...



El señor que lleva esta casa rural es un experto en el tema de huertos ecologicos y ecoturismo. te lo recomiendo. Castell de Ceuró | Ecoturisme - Hotel Rural


----------



## Alibertgrossmann (17 Jun 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hasta que lo sinteticen... ;-)



El señor que lleva esta casa rural es un experto en el tema de huertos ecologicos y ecoturismo. te lo recomiendo. Castell de Ceuró | Ecoturisme - Hotel Rural


----------



## Jebediah (17 Jun 2019)

Me acaban de llamar (lo llevan haciendo unos meses) desde el Santander de Madrid (yo soy del norte de España) por un cargo de la tarjeta de crédito de 1.800€ que me cargarán a fin de mes, recomendándome que lo aplace durante 3 meses "sin apenas comisiones" para pagarlo más cómodamente.

Tenemos mierda hasta el cuello y no paramos de pedir que nos echen más y más. No se yo si a mis hijos les llegará algo de mis MPs...


----------



## felino66 (17 Jun 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Ahora necesito alguna recomendacion por vuestra parte.




Busca algo de "agroturismo" con talleres de agricultura / actividades de granja, etc..... hay en casi toda españa y puede ser una experiencia vacacional curiosa.

Casas rurales con niños Agroturismo Vacaciones en la Granja

Hay unos en concreto que son realmente económicos (talleres de permacultúra), pero no creo que sea lo ideal para una criatura, el enfoque es más bien jipi; agricultura ecológica al 100 %, autosuficiencia total y un tanto antisistema (nada de componentes industriales, lógico por otra parte).


En mi caso, hace muchos años que contemplo los metales y la autosuficiencia alimentaria. Pero no es fácil y te tiene que gustar (a mi me apasiona ver crecer las cosas, mimar las plantas, entenderlas, etc... pero aviso que se tardan años en aprender.

Por mi experiencia, con un par de gallinas, 400 m2 de huerta, algunos frutales (400 m2) y mucho curro, se puede conseguir al menos un 30 / 40 % de autosuficiencia para una familia; creo que ir más allá es algo limitado a agricultores profesionales, gente de campo y de la permacultúra (véase talibanes agricolas). Pero el poder comer todo el año tus conservas de tomates, pimientos, berenjenas, pisto, mermeladas, frutas varias en temporada, cebollas, ajos, patatas, huevos (etc...)....no tiene precio.


----------



## Leunam (17 Jun 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Asi es, no hay prisa. Lo que se tenga en MP es porque no se necesita (salvo emergencia inesperada). Si se no se usa, fenomenal (por muchos motivos, todos los que podais imaginar); si se usa, sera una mierda (por la situacion) pero nos permitiria saldrir adelante.
> 
> Ahora necesito alguna recomendacion por vuestra parte.
> 
> ...



Ya te han dado un buen consejo, ahora otro menos bueno. Si vives en ciudad, puedes buscar zonas donde la moda de huertos urbanos está pegando, siempre hay gente dispuesta a enseñarte, o al menos contarte lo que cree que sabe, y habrá unos pocos metros cuadrados que te alquilarán "a precio de oro" 

Si encuentras algo así cerca de tu casa, puede ser lo más cómodo y sencillo para empezar cerca de casa con las técnicas básicas.

Otra opción, si tienes sitio, es iniciar un huerto en casa, yo en vez de jardín tengo unas filas de tomates, calabacines, pimientos... que casi nunca dan lo que deberían, pero mantienen mi ilusión y práctica afiladas. Y en vez de gatos, dos gallinas, que se comen casi todos los desperdicios de casa y abonan el huertecillo.
En este foro hay experiencias de minihuertos en un piso, pero ya es muy tecnológico.

Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Jun 2019)

felino66 dijo:


> Busca algo de "agroturismo" con talleres de agricultura / actividades de granja, etc..... hay en casi toda españa y puede ser una experiencia vacacional curiosa.
> 
> Casas rurales con niños Agroturismo Vacaciones en la Granja
> 
> ...



Gracias felino66. Indagare en lo que me comentas, y entiendo que se necesita practica, tiempo y paciencia...


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Jun 2019)

Leunam dijo:


> Ya te han dado un buen consejo, ahora otro menos bueno. Si vives en ciudad, puedes buscar zonas donde la moda de huertos urbanos está pegando, siempre hay gente dispuesta a enseñarte, o al menos contarte lo que cree que sabe, y habrá unos pocos metros cuadrados que te alquilarán "a precio de oro"
> 
> Si encuentras algo así cerca de tu casa, puede ser lo más cómodo y sencillo para empezar cerca de casa con las técnicas básicas.
> 
> ...



Gracias Leunman... no vivo en Espanya y donde vivo solo crecen cactus... lo queria empezar en vacaciones para saber si me gusta...


----------



## Leunam (17 Jun 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Gracias Leunman... no vivo en Espanya y donde vivo solo crecen cactus... lo queria empezar en vacaciones para saber si me gusta...



Eso complica el tema, pero no lo impide del todo, busca cosas de permacultura por ejemplo, palabro que se puso de moda hace un tiempo y tiene mucho material publicado, si no encuentras, dímelo y te paso cosas.

Por otro lado, hay una página muy recomendable, Soil and Health Library que trata temas que a los de este hilo le gustarán, si no la conocen ya. Docenas y docenas de libros difíciles de conseguir sobre autosuficiencia, salud, Spiritual Freedom, Personal Sovereignty...

El fulano que la mantiene, ha escrito varios libros sobre cultivos en climas desérticos (básicamente separa mucho las matas para que la poca humedad que hay la utilice una sola planta). Afirma interesantes logros.

Gardening Without Irrigation …or without much, anyway | Soil and Health Library

La página es un tesoro, os la recomiendo (el formato es espartano, pero contiene docenas de maravillosos libros).

Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Pobre, acumulando billetes y murió de cáncer igualmente.
> 
> Sí, sí, ya sé dónde está la puerta.



Gracias por la correccioN ... hubiera muerto igualmente acumulando silver coins, cereales o tierras raras...


----------



## elKaiser (17 Jun 2019)

Había una pagina, creo que belga, donde se podia comprar/vender monedas de oro bullion a precio que te marcanan según el mercado. Estaba en francés ...... vous voulez acheter, vous voulez vendre.

Ahora no consigo encontrarla; sí alguien sabe algo, gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Michael Lenke (17 Jun 2019)

Una pregunta, solo por curiosidad ¿Estais comprando oro a 1200€? 

No sé pero, aunque creais que el precio esta manipulado a la baja, la realidad es que el precio esta llegando a máximos de los últimos 20 años, no parece muy fiable comprar a estos precios mas los gastos y comisiones.

¿Realmente Rusia, China e India estan acumulando con precios en máximos? Deben tener muy claro que esta todo apunto de petar o que no van a poder continuar controlando el precio.

Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero hace tiempo que queria preguntarlo.


----------



## bonobo (17 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Los astrónomos se rebelan contra los 12.000 nuevos satélites de Elon Musk
> https://elpais.com/tecnologia/2019/06/14/actualidad/1560505253_254987.HTML
> 
> Esta noticia me parece tremenda, cualquiera que esté podrido de dinero puede llenar nuestros cielos de satélites??
> ...



Como astronomo aficionado, y astrofotografo ocasional, me cago en su puta madre.


----------



## Tichy (17 Jun 2019)

Jean Droop✘ dijo:


> Una pregunta, solo por curiosidad ¿Estais comprando oro a 1200€?
> 
> No sé pero, aunque creais que el precio esta manipulado a la baja, la realidad es que el precio esta llegando a máximos de los últimos 20 años, no parece muy fiable comprar a estos precios mas los gastos y comisiones.
> 
> ...



No sé de donde saca eso de "los máximos de los últimos 20 años". El oro cotiza estos días algo por encima de 1300 $/oz, mientras que a finales de 2011 rozó los 1900, esto es, casi un 50% más.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: La autosuficiencia completa a nivel "aficionado", desde el punto de vista agropecuario, es equivalente a cursar una carrera de tipo medio... Hace ya muchos años me dediqué a ella, especialmente a la cría de conejos (aquí tuve una pequeña deriva profesional), gallinas y pollos. Mi mujer de entonces se dedicaba al huerto con bastante éxito. Bien, lo que te puedo decir es que requiere de mucho trabajo. NO es algo que se pueda aprender con unos pocos cursillos. Aquí, como en casi todo, prima la experiencia y previamente hay que pasar por muchos sinsabores... De todas formas, te animo a que emprendas lo que tienes pensado, de alguna manera hay que empezar aquello que nos pueda interesar.

# paketazo: Jajaja... NO tiene ningún "misterio" matar un conejo y "limpiarlo", pero entiendo que la primera vez da su "cosa"... Por cierto, a día de hoy sigo teniendo una mascota que era conejo "enano" y hoy tendrías que ver cómo está el HdP. Tiene más de 8 años.

# Jean Droop X: Yo estoy esperando a ver si corrige el Oro para volver a entrar... ¿Está caro? Dependerá de tus "percepciones", pero en Dólares estadounidenses y Euros todavía tiene los máximos lejos. Y mucho más en Francos Suizos, por eso mismo SIEMPRE he comentado que esa divisa es la que menos se devalúa en el tiempo.

Ahora bien, en Dólares Australianos está en máximos y en Dólares Canadienses, Libras esterlinas y Yenes está a punto de tocar máximos...

Ya véis como algunos tenemos MUCHA razón cuando comentamos que el Oro suele conservar su poder adquisitivo en el tiempo. Puede tener altibajos, pero a muy largo plazo SIEMPRE conserva esa propiedad.

Jean Droop X, si varios países están comprando cada vez más Oro y a estos precios por algo será... ¿No te parece? Perooooo, NO te "engañes": el Oro es para ATESORAR, es decir guardarlo y NO andar mirando su cotización. Por tanto, con una visión -me repito- de muy largo plazo. Si no estamos dispuestos a pagar ese "peaje", mejor pasar...

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Jun 2019)

Jean Droop✘ dijo:


> Una pregunta, solo por curiosidad ¿Estais comprando oro a 1200€?
> 
> No sé pero, aunque creais que el precio esta manipulado a la baja, la realidad es que el precio esta llegando a máximos de los últimos 20 años, no parece muy fiable comprar a estos precios mas los gastos y comisiones.
> 
> ...



A mí me acaba de llegar 1oz de oro que pedí la semana pasada. El % de mis ahorros destinado a los MPs me daba compra así que a comprar. Podría esperar, acumular más dinero y comprar más oz cuando esté más barata pero no es lo mío andar mirando los vaivenes de los precios. 

Mención a parte merece mi experiencia en la bolsa donde siempre compraba en lo alto y vendía en lo bajo... así que evito cualquier quebradero de cabeza en tema de precios.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2019)

Hola, oliaras: Yo este año he hecho algo en la Bolsa y NO me ha ido mal, pero la verdad es que te fijas en cómo los HdP de turno la manipulan a lo BESTIA y dices... ¡Que se vaya a la MIERDA! Además, lo bueno que tienen los MPs es que cuando los tienes, y llevas años en ellos, NO producen ningún tipo de "ansiedad", al menos en mi caso.

Y os dejo un artículo que os puede interesar. Vamos a esperar a ver cómo responde el Oro a la decisión que acabe tomando la FED. Todo apunta a que este año se verán los $1425 pronosticados y es posible que hasta más arriba...

- Los precios del oro reflejan la precaución antes de la reunión de la Fed

Saludos.


----------



## Namreir (17 Jun 2019)

Jean Droop✘ dijo:


> Una pregunta, solo por curiosidad ¿Estais comprando oro a 1200€?
> 
> No sé pero, aunque creais que el precio esta manipulado a la baja, la realidad es que el precio esta llegando a máximos de los últimos 20 años, no parece muy fiable comprar a estos precios mas los gastos y comisiones.
> 
> ...



Están comprando para diversificar y cubrirse por lo que pueda venir. Llegado el momento cual precio podría ser barato. 


Por otro lado en los últimos años, si los datos son correctos, lo que están acumulando ciertos países es superior a la producción.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (17 Jun 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Asi es, no hay prisa. Lo que se tenga en MP es porque no se necesita (salvo emergencia inesperada). Si se no se usa, fenomenal (por muchos motivos, todos los que podais imaginar); si se usa, sera una mierda (por la situacion) pero nos permitiria saldrir adelante.
> 
> Ahora necesito alguna recomendacion por vuestra parte.
> 
> ...



Lo que necesites aprender si puedo ayudarte aquí me tienes. A mi me salvo volverme a mi tierra a volver a empezar, no desde cero sino desde -5
Y no me avergüenzo de decirlo, eso si 7 años de trabajo duro, en el sector primario, mar ganaderías etc pero aprendi y hoy he vuelto y no me pilla un banco ni para sentarme. Y vuelvo acumular plata como antes pero mucho mas sabio q entonces. 


Namasté


----------



## Bohemian (17 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Entiendo que te refieres a goldsilver.be
> 
> (No se si estoy haciendo spam, avisadme y lo borro).



No sale demasiado rentable, lo he consultado y los precios son iguales que comprarlo de Andorrano Joyería. Por cierto, sabéis de algún libro que esté entretenido? Me refiero sobre el oro-plata. Fernando me recomendó el de Bernstein, lo que ahora quiero otro más técnico.

PD: Perdona, sale rentable si haces una compra superior a partir de 6 monedas. Me estoy plantenado hacer la compra del mes en dicho sitio. ¿Es fiable? Andorrano Joyería siempre ha sido mi lugar de confianza, incluso tengo buen feeling con los propietarios.


----------



## Goldman (17 Jun 2019)

Si es spam lo borro. 

Adjunto un video de actualidad donde se habla del patrón oro, y donde se exponen datos interesantes.


----------



## Tons (17 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo que comentas es como también ocurre con los médicos de nuestra querida seguridad social, que para que adelgaces, te recomiendan evitar grasas y te dan una hoja fotocopiada con la pirámide alimenticia donde recomiendan comer, pan, pasta arroz, etc...
> 
> Pues aquí tienes a uno que come bien de grasas y ha adelgazado dejando a un lado pan, harinas y sobre todo el azúcar, del que los médicos apenas te hablan.
> 
> ...



Paraisofiscal me parece que eres seguidor de Jorge García-Dihinx .
Cuelgo un par de videos por si alguien quiere saber algo más del tema. El primero corto y al que le interese que continue con el segundo.




Este último audio tambien lo teneis en ivoox

Un saludo a todos y gracias por este gran hilo.


----------



## Michael Lenke (17 Jun 2019)

Tichy dijo:


> No sé de donde saca eso de "los máximos de los últimos 20 años". El oro cotiza estos días algo por encima de 1300 $/oz, mientras que a finales de 2011 rozó los 1900, esto es, casi un 50% más.






Ajustado a la inflación ultimos 100 años, en gris las recesiones





Sin ajustar a la inflación último siglo




Fuente:Gold Prices - 100 Year Historical Chart

Es verdad, no esta en máximos pero.....

La devaluación del dólar versus el oro y de la peseta versus el dólar

P.D. En la grafica se observa que en los 80 después de un subidón bajo el 80% y se paso 30 años para recuperarse. Vaya que lo disfrutaron los hijos que además lo vendieron sin ton ni son cuando murió el abuelo. Quién compró en el 80 no recupero hasta 2012. Incluso promediando en ese periodo tardó 20 años en recuperar.

Cierto es tambien que quien empezó en el 2000 se esta forrando.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bohemian: Toma nota: "El Tesoro está en el Oro: el aumento del precio es indetenible", de Rigoberto Puentes C. Es moderno, creo que del 2017.

# Jean Droop X: Ahora NO dispongo de mucho tiempo para "tumbarte" lo que argumentas y te aseguro que es muy fácil. A ver si un día de estos puedo dedicarme a ello. Bien, por si quieres comprobarlo, haz una comparativa entre el Oro y el Índice Big Mac, para ver cuál ha sido la variación en el poder adquisitivo de uno de los productos más consumidos en los EE.UU.

Mira, Jean Droop X, suelo "presumir" de mis conocimientos sobre la Historia porque he invertido mucho de mi tiempo en estudiarla y, por lo tanto, algunos conocimientos SÍ que he adquirido y que me han permitido tener una opinión PROPIA y que voy modificando en función de los nuevos datos que aporto a mi acervo.

¿Por qué te digo esto? Simple: ¿tú eres consciente del grado de manipulación a que está sometido el Oro por los distintos Gobiernos y Bancos Centrales? Yo te podría escribir unos cuantos "tomos" sobre ello...

Te daré un ejemplo, y que NO he leído en ningún hilo "metalero" en este foro, al menos en cuanto a la "interpretación" final que le doy...

En 1933, el Presidente Roosevelt se dio cuenta de que los EE.UU. NO podían mantener la pretensión de que el Oro "todavía" valía sólo $20,67 por Onza, así que perpetró uno de los mayores fraudes contra la ciudadanía estadounidense...

En lugar de cambiar el precio del Oro a su precio real y permitir que los ciudadanos se hicieran más ricos, OBLIGÓ a éstos a vender su Oro al precio oficial de $20,67 y una vez que lo hubo obtenido en las arcas del Gobierno, "ajustó" el precio a su valor real: $35 la Onza... Por tanto, el Gobierno obtuvo sin "despeinarse" un beneficio del 69,33% en unos pocos meses. O lo que es lo mismo: un impuesto del 69,33% para los propietarios del Oro.

Esto INCREMENTÓ la oferta del dinero y "legitimó" la Inflación que silenciosamente había estado ocurriendo detrás del escenario a medida que los precios aumentaban (nos "suena" esta "canción"...) , pero el Oro NO lo hacía. En retrospectiva, este aumento de la oferta del dinero puede haber sido uno de los factores clave en el surgimiento de la Depresión...

Ten en cuenta de que la Inflación de 1913 a 1930 aumentó aproximadamente en un 64%... ¿Fue "coincidencia" esa elevación del precio del Oro en algo más del 69%?

En fin, como decía, NO dispongo de más tiempo, pero ya volveré sobre este tema en el futuro y a no tardar...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (18 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que no sale rentable? Creo que es la pagina con monedas de plata bullion mas baratas que conozco (el problema es el envío que con el seguro te llega a 35€ o así... depende de lo que vayas a comprar te sale rentable o no). No he comprado nunca ahí por el tema del envío como te comento, pero se de gente que si y dicen que es fiable. Algo a tener en cuenta es que te permiten juntar varios pedidos y te los envían cuando tu quieras todos juntos, y así solo pagas 1 envío. Si sabéis de otra mejor pasádmela porfa.
> 
> Andorrano es la mas cara en la que he comprado nunca (no volveré a comprarles).
> La mejor que conozco es eldoradocoins.de (solo tienen plata 12,90€ envío hasta 400oz y unos 9€ hasta 10 oz). La lleva Necho, usuario de este foro, muy amable y totalmente de fiar. Muy buen empaquetado (si hablas con el también te da la opción de añadir productos a un pedido ya realizado para ahorrarte los gastos de envío).
> ...



También estoy dudando en volver a comprar después de haber visto dichas páginas que no están sustentas de IVA. ¿Por cierto... El pedido me sale a 40€? Pero si pongo "Free shipping" me sale a un precio demasiado asequible. Esto en la página web belga. ¿Sabéis por qué es? Quiero hacer el pedido del mes pero no me fio de ese free shipping.


----------



## Bohemian (18 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Bohemian: Toma nota: "El Tesoro está en el Oro: el aumento del precio es indetenible", de Rigoberto Puentes C. Es moderno, creo que del 2017.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la recomendación Fernando, justo ahora me lo he descargado para el Kindle, parece un libro ameno, incluso para leérselo de una sentadilla. Y además el hombre que lo escribe tiene un pasado muy diverso en temas económicos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2019)

Hola, Bohemian: Posiblemente, el "free shipping" lleve asociado el NO aseguramiento del envío...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (18 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Uff ni idea, como digo no he pedido nunca ahí por el tema gastos de envío, pásate por el hilo de compra-venta y lanza una pregunta, obtendrás varias respuestas de gente que ha comprado ahí, seguro que te solucionan la duda. Pero como sea como dice @fernandojcg, si no está asegurado, mal asunto.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues chicos no sale rentable, sólo por el tema de gastos de envíos, cuesta unos 20 euros más que comprarlo a través de Andorrano Joyería, una lástima porque sino sería un precio bastante competente. En modo "free shipping" sí, si sale rentable, pero claro como dice Fernando te la juegas a que se olviden de tu pedido e incluso no enviarte dicho producto.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Haz como Bohemian y te lo lees en la versión Kindle. Se lee de una sentada... Es entretenido, pero tampoco nos dice nada nuevo a los que andamos por aquí.

De Taleb tengo varios libros, algunos todavía sin leer, pero es que NO te puedes hacer idea de los que tengo acumulados por leer.

Y parece que la Plata NO va a llegar a dónde creías que podía llegar. De todas formas, aún es pronto para "repicar campanas" y hay que estar muy pendiente a lo que haga el Cobre en los meses venideros. Ahí podremos comprobar si la Plata se desacopla o no del mismo, es decir si hace valer su carácter industrial o su valor monetario...

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (18 Jun 2019)

Jean Droop✘ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 119173
> 
> 
> Ajustado a la inflación ultimos 100 años, en gris las recesiones
> ...



Todos esos gráficos ya se han visto aquí un montón de veces.

Y nada en ellos corrobora su afirmación acerca de que estamos en máximos de los últimos 20 años, ni en dólares ni en euros, ajustando inflación (oficial) o sin ajustar.

No es mi intención tocar las narices, ni tengo tiempo ni ganas de los habituales piques foriles a ver quien la tiene más larga. Es solo que me molestan afirmaciones gratuitas erróneas que pueden llevar a error a los neófitos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Jun 2019)

Pues no queda nada hasta llegar a records del 2011....ni mis tataranietos lo veran....


----------



## Muttley (18 Jun 2019)

Por si alguien quiere oro....
Subasta 32 - Todo Oro
Infinidad de soberanos, alfonsinas, st gaudens, mexicanas, isabelinas, liberty, napoleones.
La subasta empieza en unas tres horas y media.
No olvideís que al precio pujado hay que sumar las comisiones de subasta (sobre el 18%) y los gastos de envío.
Se pueden encontrar precios muy interesantes.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Creo que El hombre dubitativo SÍ que lleva algo de Oro... Ya te lo confirmará él. Y sé que fue anti-metalero, pero en el pasado. Eso SÍ, parece que ahora tiene excesiva "ansia viva"...

Saludos.


----------



## grom (18 Jun 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Asi es, no hay prisa. Lo que se tenga en MP es porque no se necesita (salvo emergencia inesperada). Si se no se usa, fenomenal (por muchos motivos, todos los que podais imaginar); si se usa, sera una mierda (por la situacion) pero nos permitiria saldrir adelante.
> 
> Ahora necesito alguna recomendacion por vuestra parte.
> 
> ...



"Unos dias" de aprendizaje en este tema no es nada. Aunque como experiencia pueda ser interesante.

Si de aprender se trata, yo creo que vale mas montarte lo que puedas por tu cuenta, por pequeño que sea.


----------



## grom (18 Jun 2019)

felino66 dijo:


> Busca algo de "agroturismo" con talleres de agricultura / actividades de granja, etc..... hay en casi toda españa y puede ser una experiencia vacacional curiosa.
> 
> Casas rurales con niños Agroturismo Vacaciones en la Granja
> 
> ...



Coincido totalmente. La "autosuficiencia" es una palabra que se maneja muy alegremente.
Yo tengo un huerto más pequeño, unos 100 m2, hay epocas del año en las que no podemos consumir todo, tengo que repartir a los vecinos. Pero hay muchos meses que no se coge nada.....

Tengo muy claro que en materia alimentaria, la autosuficiencia real significa mucho trabajo y una vida de miseria.


----------



## el juli (18 Jun 2019)

Las cosas tienen que estar mucho peor de lo que nos cuentas para que salga _Drogui_ diciendo lo que ha dicho


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2019)

Hola, el juli: ¿Cuando has visto subir al mismo tiempo y al "galope" a las Bolsas, los Bonos y los MPs? No es que las "cosas" estén mal, sino MUCHO PEOR... Y, además, tiene "pinta" de que acabarán bastante MAL. Yo he mirado hoy de "reojo" los mercados y han sido -o siguen siendo- un auténtico "Tiovivo"...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (18 Jun 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Por si alguien quiere oro....
> Subasta 32 - Todo Oro
> Infinidad de soberanos, alfonsinas, st gaudens, mexicanas, isabelinas, liberty, napoleones.
> La subasta empieza en unas tres horas y media.
> ...



Gracias por la aportación Muttley, he visto algunas sorpresas, no sé si serán falsificación, lo dudo, no obstante, me he enamorado de las tetradracmas, que bonitas, aunque no creo que lleguen al 0,800 de plata.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, el juli: ¿Cuando has visto subir al mismo tiempo y al "galope" a las Bolsas, los Bonos y los MPs? No es que las "cosas" estén mal, sino MUCHO PEOR... Y, además, tiene "pinta" de que acabarán bastante MAL. Yo he mirado hoy de "reojo" los mercados y han sido -o siguen siendo- un auténtico "Tiovivo"...
> 
> Saludos.



Si suben las bolsas y los MPs está bastante claro lo que hay en la trastienda. Escaparate (índices) precioso para el público y el almacén vacío del todo, a vender los últimos cartuchos lo más caro posible y a verlas venir.


----------



## el mensa (19 Jun 2019)

grom dijo:


> Coincido totalmente. La "autosuficiencia" es una palabra que se maneja muy alegremente.
> Yo tengo un huerto más pequeño, unos 100 m2, hay epocas del año en las que no podemos consumir todo, tengo que repartir a los vecinos. Pero hay muchos meses que no se coge nada.....
> 
> Tengo muy claro que en materia alimentaria, la autosuficiencia real significa mucho trabajo y una vida de miseria.



A grandes rasgos tenéis razón. Por concretar el tema de la autosuficiencia: 

-- Tiene que ser vocacional. Amor y pasión por el campo y la vida rural.
-- Tiene que ser ideológica. Modo de vida austero, sin postureos, sin caprichos, sin casi productos con Iva al 21%. 
-- *Se requiere una preparación económica, técnica y social muy potente*, hasta el punto de que la planificación y ejecución puede alargarse más de 10 años dependiendo del punto de partida inicial.

Por lo demás actualmente la autosuficiencia alimentaria no tiene sentido económicamente*: Los productos de alimentación básicos están muy baratos en los mercados. *Nutritivamente si: Por ejemplo, unos huevos camperos, pollos de corral y tomates madurados en rama tienen mayor valor nutricional (y gustativo) que los del supermercado. 

La autosuficiencia energética en electricidad y calefacción si que supone un ahorro anual importante.


----------



## Muttley (19 Jun 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> Gracias por la aportación Muttley, he visto algunas sorpresas, no sé si serán falsificación, lo dudo, no obstante, me he enamorado de las tetradracmas, que bonitas, aunque no creo que lleguen al 0,800 de plata.



Tauler y Fau es una empresa clásica de subastas madrileña. Mueven decenas de miles de piezas en el mercado anualmente y aunque muy complicado, sólo por ese número, puede que se cuele alguna falsificación que sólo los ojos más expertos pueden ver. Normalmente se avisa (las subastas las ven muchos ojos y muy "expertos") y se saca. Si se entra en la descripción de cada lote, si es una "copia de joyería", se especifica claramente y el precio de salida va a acorde.
Por cierto, por lo que he visto....TODO vendido. Incluyendo lotes con marcas de soldadura, muy desgastados con fechas prácticamente ilegibles o las mencionadas imitaciones de joyería.
Alfonsinas han salido a 265 euros "las normales" así como los soberanos sin pedigree.
Es muy raro que en una subasta no quede nada para "la repesca". 
La conclusión es que el oro tiene MUCHÍSIMO mercado y enorme demanda. Y su liquidez es asombrosa. Si se pone a la venta...se vende. Cualquier cosa.


----------



## paketazo (19 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, el juli: ¿Cuando has visto subir al mismo tiempo y al "galope" a las Bolsas, los Bonos y los MPs? No es que las "cosas" estén mal, sino MUCHO PEOR... Y, además, tiene "pinta" de que acabarán bastante MAL. Yo he mirado hoy de "reojo" los mercados y han sido -o siguen siendo- un auténtico "Tiovivo"...
> 
> Saludos.



Más o menos todos tenemos la impresión de que las políticas monetarias a nivel global, lo que han logrado es un traslado directo desde la impresora hasta los bonos y los mercados de renta variable.

Luego podemos ver como las cuentas de resultados de grandes corporaciones internacionales se han mantenido con un tono aceptable, mientras que empresas minoristas, salvo nichos muy concretos, han ido perdiendo fuelle, sobre todo suplidas por grandes redes de venta y distribución online.

Creo sinceramente, que el traslado de los activos creados de la nada a manos de las masas, no se ha producido, aun que sí es cierto, que el sistema se ha asegurado su funcionamiento, no en base a los números que justifiquen una deuda pagadera a medio plazo, si no en base a leyes presupuestarias absurdas.

Os dejo este link de la deuda pública y la percápita... fijaros en el cuadro de la percápita. Clama al cielo como en el año 2000 era de poco más de 9000€, y hoy en día asciende a más de 25.000€ 

Deuda Pública de España 2019

Casi se ha triplicado ¿a cuantos se os ha triplicado el salario neto en 19 años?

Este absurdo no se va a revertir, todos sabemos que la deuda aumentará cada año, una deuda que se volverá insoportable en algún momento y hará que la presión fiscal hunda la empresa privada definitivamente, y la recuperación del empleo sea una ilusión.

Seguirán emitiendo papel para cubrir el déficit publico, con la justificación del deterioro laboral...esto acabará extendiéndose por todo occidente, y la receta para evitarlo ya no existe sin poner el contador de nuevo a 0.

Que suba la bolsa, que suban los metales, que suban los bienes raíces... que siga la barra libre de dinero...como decía un constructor que conocía y era un poco chapucerillo:

- Mis trabajos solo tienen que durar 5 o 6 años que es lo que me queda para jubilarme...luego que vengan a reclamarme.

Y aquí el político de turno, pues no piensa a largo plazo, piensa a legislatura vista, y el que venga después que aguante su cirio.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Muttley: Le eche un vistazo e incluso tenía pensado pujar por alguna moneda. Sin embargo, al final entre Comisiones + gastos salía bastante cara o, en el mejor de los casos, a precio de mercado. Tampoco me fijé en todo, sólo en algunas monedas que me interesaban y que, obviamente, también debieron despertar el mismo interés en otros. De lo que NO cabe duda es que como bien dices el Oro cuenta con un mercado bastante líquido. Quizás, lo que falta es información entre los más neófitos para hacerlo efectivo. En cualquier caso, mi agradecimiento por la aportación. Eso se llama "sumar" y es lo que se pretende en este hilo.

Y dejo esto...

http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...hina-y-la-india-una-respuesta-conjunta-a-eeuu

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (19 Jun 2019)

Gracias Fernando,
Yo creo que en las subastas de ete tipo y sobre todo en monedas corrientes (soberanos etc...) es donde realmente vemos el termómetro del mercado.
Las monedas las ve mucha gente. Profesionales. Coleccionistas. Inversores. Españoles. Europeos, asiáticos y americanos.
Con un precio de salida adecuado (como tenían casi todas), por eso se han vendido y casi ninguna a precio de salida, el precio de ajudicación nos da el verdadero precio de mercado porque es una puja libre, donde "los piques" en monedas iguales son poquísimo probables. Nadie se va a picar pujando por un soberano normalito de Jorge V de 1912 con mas de 30 millones emitidos. Con lo que el precio alcanzado será el que podríamos considerar el máximo por el cual un aficionado como yo podría vender su soberano normalito.
Coininvest los saca a 286. Soberano Jorge V Oro | 1911-1932 | CoinInvest
La subasta los ha sacado a 265-275.
Otro ejemplo. Las monedas de oro zaristas y en menor medida los chervonetz. Desde hace unos años están disparadas. Especialmente las de Alejandro III y algunas de Nicolas II. Las de Nicolás I pasan a ser prohibitivas.
Evidentemente las compran coleccionistas o profesionales del sector que las colocan "aún más caras".
Y hablo que la de la mencionada subasta. 5 rublos de Alejandro III 1889. han ido a 414 euros más gastos de envío por una moneda con un contenido en oro de apenas 6,45grs 0,9. Y con una tirada de más de 4 millones de monedas. Moraleja: si alguien tiene una moneda rusa zarista de oro que no sea de Nicolás II puede sacar un buen pico por ella. Y si es de 10 rublos, las de Nicolás II también se venden con mucho premium.


----------



## Bohemian (19 Jun 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Tauler y Fau es una empresa clásica de subastas madrileña. Mueven decenas de miles de piezas en el mercado anualmente y aunque muy complicado, sólo por ese número, puede que se cuele alguna falsificación que sólo los ojos más expertos pueden ver. Normalmente se avisa (las subastas las ven muchos ojos y muy "expertos") y se saca. Si se entra en la descripción de cada lote, si es una "copia de joyería", se especifica claramente y el precio de salida va a acorde.
> Por cierto, por lo que he visto....TODO vendido. Incluyendo lotes con marcas de soldadura, muy desgastados con fechas prácticamente ilegibles o las mencionadas imitaciones de joyería.
> Alfonsinas han salido a 265 euros "las normales" así como los soberanos sin pedigree.
> Es muy raro que en una subasta no quede nada para "la repesca".
> La conclusión es que el oro tiene MUCHÍSIMO mercado y enorme demanda. Y su liquidez es asombrosa. Si se pone a la venta...se vende. Cualquier cosa.



Es de obviar que los compradores de estos lotes podrían ser prácticamente joyeros, son los que más demandan el oro y actualmente no hay demasiada creciente en cuánto extracción de oro. Se están quedando estancado y es lógico que a medida que avance el curso 20-25 el oro se encarezca debido a la fuerte presión joyera. No obstante, creo que es ahora o nunca el comprar oro, puesto que en unos años puede llegar a precios por encima de los 2k. Quizás se me está yendo de las manos el pronóstico, pero sólo hay que ver un poco las estadísticas fundamentales de las mineras de alto copete y las junior.

PD: Quizás me meto en alguna subasta de las monedas de plata, aunque ya que estoy podría comprar ya de una vez oro, pues ya va siendo hora de que tenga en mi reserva algo de oro jejeje.


----------



## Bohemian (19 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Muttley: Le eche un vistazo e incluso tenía pensado pujar por alguna moneda. Sin embargo, al final entre Comisiones + gastos salía bastante cara o, en el mejor de los casos, a precio de mercado. Tampoco me fijé en todo, sólo en algunas monedas que me interesaban y que, obviamente, también debieron despertar el mismo interés en otros. De lo que NO cabe duda es que como bien dices el Oro cuenta con un mercado bastante líquido. Quizás, lo que falta es información entre los más neófitos para hacerlo efectivo. En cualquier caso, mi agradecimiento por la aportación. Eso se llama "sumar" y es lo que se pretende en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Fernando alguna página que haga envíos decentes a menor precio? La página belga si no compras conjuntamente con algún conocido me temo que no sale rentable y sale más rentable comprarlo a través de Andorrano incluso a pesar de que incluyan el IVA por cada moneda.

En cuánto al artículo, es una conexión entre países productores y compradores de oro. ¿Casualidad? EE.UU también lo es, pero en menor medida que los tres que se han hermanado para meter presión a EE.UU.


PD: CEO Of Germany's 2nd Largest Bank: In A Few Years We Will Notice The ECB's Experiment Was A Historical Mistake


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2019)

Hola, Bohemian: Yo la Plata hace tiempo que se la compro a necho (www.eldoradocoins.com) y en el hilo de compra y venta de este foro. Luego, alguna compra esporádica también hago por ahí cuando me interesa una moneda concreta.

NO, no creo que el Oro influya en la reuniones que puedan tener esos tres países. Entiendo que más bien están buscando crear "alianzas" para confrontar la Guerra Comercial con los EE.UU. De todas formas, yo soy tremendamente DESCONFIADO y vamos a ver en qué queda la reunión entre Trump y Xi en el marco del G-20.

Y los EE.UU. NO están comprando Oro, al menos de "puertas afuera"... Tampoco creo que les haga falta, ya que podrían tener, según mi particular criterio, bastante más del que "dicen" tener y luego poseen el Ejército más potente del planeta... Eso también cuenta si alguien quiere "imponer" algo al Imperio.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (19 Jun 2019)

Mi consejo olvídate de catawiki (mira mucho los gastos casi todos de turquia los buenos precios). Y no tengo nada contra ellos pero. Un saludo


----------



## Pintxen (19 Jun 2019)

Qué pena que me enteré tarde, si no ya habría pujado por algún soberano.
Gracias de todos modos, Muttley!.
Yo cuando me entere de una subasta aviso. Estaría bien que se avisara en este hilo de las subastas en las que hay oro y plata. Yo hace un par de semanas participé en una de Ibercoin y poca cosa me comí, a pesar de haber cosas interesantes, pero me pasó factura la inexperiencia...


----------



## Muttley (19 Jun 2019)

Catawiki.
Tiene cosillas interesantes pero es muy opaca en la operación.
El vendedor pone un precio mínimo para la venta que el experto aprueba. Y si no no se vende. Es lo que se llama precio de reserva.
Las autopujas de vendedores con cuentas b para poner el lote justo por debajo de la reserva se da bastante o en lotes sin precio de reserva para colocarlo donde le parece.
En teoría el precio de reserva lo deben aprobar los expertos....pero he visto precios de reserva escalofriantes.
Además los lotes no los verifican en mano, lo verifican en "foto". Se pueden colar falsificaciones.
Ojo a los precios de envío marcados por el vendedor que pueden ser muy elevados.
Un clásico es colocar una moneda de plata de una onza corriente por 14 euros. Luego hay que añadir el 9% de comisión de subasta y los 10 euros de envío. Cuesta más que un hijo tonto.
Tengo entendido que los vendedores ocasionales están en desventaja para colocar lotes al parecer. Yo nunca he vendido.


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jun 2019)

Gracias por el link de la subasta si conocéis alguno mas, incluso en plata, se agradece 


Namasté


----------



## FranMen (19 Jun 2019)

Una más para bingo 
¿Sigue siendo el rey? El mundo se conjura contra el dólar de Trump
Y, una más para mesa limpia 
Maduro habría vendido 7,4 toneladas de oro venezolano en África por 300 millones


----------



## Bohemian (19 Jun 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Una más para bingo
> ¿Sigue siendo el rey? El mundo se conjura contra el dólar de Trump
> Y, una más para mesa limpia
> Maduro habría vendido 7,4 toneladas de oro venezolano en África por 300 millones



No entiendo ese movimiento de Maduro, suponiendo que Venezuela es uno de los países que tiene una alta tasa de oro en sus tierras imagino porque su papel FIAT no vale una mierda y para mayor respaldo ha sacado el oro a relucir para "comprar" dólares americanos? No entiendo sino...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2019)

Hola, Bohemian: Con la Hiperinflación existente en Venezuela, al régimen de Maduro NO le queda más remedio que echar mano del Oro que posee y en esa zona geográfica, al igual que en buena parte del mundo, el USD es el "Rey"... Hasta que lo "destronen", pero mientras es lo que hay...

Saludos.


----------



## Michael Lenke (19 Jun 2019)

Tichy dijo:


> Todos esos gráficos ya se han visto aquí un montón de veces.
> 
> Y nada en ellos corrobora su afirmación acerca de que estamos en máximos de los últimos 20 años, ni en dólares ni en euros, ajustando inflación (oficial) o sin ajustar.
> 
> No es mi intención tocar las narices, ni tengo tiempo ni ganas de los habituales piques foriles a ver quien la tiene más larga. Es solo que me molestan afirmaciones gratuitas erróneas que pueden llevar a error a los neófitos.



Perdonad que no os haya contestado antes, pero ayer no pasé por el foro. Para nada tocas la narices, al contrario te agradezco tu comentario. Se que se ha hablado de este tema y que estos graficos han salido otras veces.

Yo solo pregunto una cosa que es evidente. Después cada cual puede dar su opinion o hacer sus calculos, pero no podeis negar que la grafica del precio del oro esta en precios muy altos. A mi ya me va bien, pero no empezaria ahora a comprar, no sé, por si acaso.

Agradezco a fernandojcg su apunte histórico que desconocía y encuentro muy interesante, pero mas bien corrobora lo que estoy insinuando, que con el oro hacen y deshacen, que estando a precios razonables, siempre va a ser una reserva, pero a según qué precio, confiar que van a dejar de manipularlo y saldrá disparado, da la sensación que es apostar a un numero.

1.200€ es el sueldo de un mes para mucha gente. En los años 80 el sueldo medio era aprox. 720€ mensuales y la onza CREO que rondaba los 400€ mas o menos el 50-60% del salario mensual medio. Hoy aprox. Corresponde al 70% del salario medio o el 100% de un salario común. Si bien para alguien que lleva tiempo comprando es bueno lo que yo preguntaba era si seguís comprando al precio actual.

No soy contrario al oro, ni intento derribar o ridiculizar las politicas de ahorro de nadie. Pregunto porque, a riesgo de equivocarme, opino que ahora es momento de esperar, que es mas probable que corrija que al revés. Entre otras cosas porque está manipulado y ahora no pueden permitirse que existan refugios claramente rentables a riesgo de hundir la economía financiera. Es mi opinion de profano, ni puedo ni pretendo sentar catedra.


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Jun 2019)

Bueno, pues los tipos se quedan ahí y al oro pareció sentarle bien.

Parece que se dispara a los 1400. Veremos mañana.


----------



## Bohemian (19 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bohemian: Con la Hiperinflación existente en Venezuela, al régimen de Maduro NO le queda más remedio que echar mano del Oro que posee y en esa zona geográfica, al igual que en buena parte del mundo, el USD es el "Rey"... Hasta que lo "destronen", pero mientras es lo que hay...
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, por lo visto por ahí van los tiros, supongo que Maduro aún dispone de más "cartuchos" en sus bóvedas. No obstante, le da una mayor liquidez de crédito para sanar las arcas venezolanas, pero por cuánto tiempo? Si fuese el capullo de Maduro intentaría mantener el oro, al menos una gran parte.



Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, pues los tipos se quedan ahí y al oro pareció sentarle bien.
> 
> Parece que se dispara a los 1400. Veremos mañana.



También lo está haciendo la plata no sé si llegará mañana a los 16. Estamos en junio y probablemente sea el mejor mes para intentar ver hacía donde se escorará la plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2019)

Hola, Jean Droop X: Te matizo lo siguiente:

- La gráfica del Oro tú la ves muy alta porque no tienes en consideración cuáles son los costos REALES de su extracción... Es decir, ahora mismo está por encima de los mismos, pero tampoco te pienses que el sector minero de los MPs está para tirar "cohetes".

- Tienes que tener en cuenta la devaluación sufrida por TODAS las monedas fiduciarias frente al Oro...

- El Oro está en tendencia ALCISTA. ¿Se podrá comprar más barato? Seguramente, algo más SÍ, puesto que la subida está siendo muy vertical, pero me temo que es difícil que se perforen los últimos mínimos relativos y donde yo efectué mi última compra. Por eso mismo, me congratulé en aquellos momentos de haber acertado el "timing".

- Mira, recuerdo muy bien que en el 1978 el sueldo medio andaba por España en las 22.000 Pesetas (unos 132 Euros) con una Inflación del 13,4%...

- Te dejo un buen artículo que te permitirá "recalcular" precio del Oro y poder adquisitivo...

Los salarios en España durante el último medio siglo (II)

- Los Salarios REALES se han devaluado al igual que lo han hecho las Divisas... Por eso mismo, te parece que el Oro está "caro".

- Por debajo de los $1425 yo soy comprador en el Oro y más que nada porque busco un "seguro" protector de parte de mi Patrimonio. Ahora bien, en mi caso, para volver a entrar me esperaré una pequeña corrección o que se acerque a los precios de mi última compra, si es que se dan...

- Tienes que ser tú el que tome una decisión respecto a si comprar Oro o no en estos momentos. Si tú lo ves tan claro, pues te convendría esperar, pero NO esperes precios mucho más bajos de la media de 200 sesiones. Eso de producirse sería de una enorme "rareza", máxime viendo el "percal" que asoma por el horizonte...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2019)

Hola, Bohemian: Las facturas hay que pagarlas y con el dinero que consideran VÁLIDO los acreedores, suministradores, etc. Por tanto, Maduro NO puede hacer otra cosa que usar el Oro disponible y eso que tiene "embargado" buena parte del que posee en el Banco de Inglaterra.

En la Plata sigo estando muy prudente, porque este MP nos suele dar bastantes "quebraderos de cabeza". Sigue estando en una tendencia BAJISTA, al menos de momento y parece idóneo para "cargar"... Estacionalmente, el Verano NO suele ser bueno para la Plata, pero eso tampoco quiere decir nada: unas veces se cumple y en otras no.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (19 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ Se sabe qué opina de la situación económica que vivimos hoy ?



Que Trump miente con la marcha de la economía, que la FED esta en una encerrona en la que ellos mismos se han metido y que todo esto posiblemente le estalle en los morros y que el flequillos no repita mandato, y posiblemente venga un presidente socialista en USA. 

Que el dólar y el mercado de bonos petará y los mercados emergentes se comportaran mejor que el USA.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2019)

Hola, MIP: Si el USD y los Bonos "petan"... NO veo porqué a los mercados emergentes les iba a ir mejor. Hoy en día, en los mercados económico-financieros, hay algo que se conoce como "vasos comunicantes" y también como "Efecto Dominó". Lo más probable es que casi TODO se viera afectado, con la única posible excepción de los MPs, especialmente el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Jean Droop X: Te matizo lo siguiente:
> 
> - La gráfica del Oro tú la ves muy alta porque no tienes en consideración cuáles son los costos REALES de su extracción... Es decir, ahora mismo está por encima de los mismos, pero tampoco te pienses que el sector minero de los MPs está para tirar "cohetes".
> 
> ...



Del artículo ese yo, como antiguo sindicalista, me fijo en como señala el papel de los sindicatos en la "moderación salarial" mediante los grandes acuerdos de concertación. Es decir: como las cúpulas sindicales traicionaron a aquellos a los que representaban durante los treinta últimos años. Más o menos cuando el repugnante Antonio Gutiérrez se cargó a Marcelino y la UGT y el PSOE utilizaron el caso PSV para liquidar a Nicolás Redondo, al que le tenían mucha gana los sociatas.

Todo muy triste. Podría escribir un libro y me iba a salir muy sustancioso.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Yo sigo en la "brecha" en mi empresa y con el beneplácito de mis compañeros (90% de los votos de los trabajadores en la última reelección). Y NO estoy "liberado". Sigo creyendo en el Sindicalismo, aunque NO en la deriva que han tomado los Sindicatos desde los tiempos de Camacho y Redondo. Ya ves que soy "viejo" en esto...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2019)

A propósito de lo que le comentaba a Jean Droop X...

- Gold Rises In All Currencies - Gains 1.6% To £1,079/oz In GBP, Near 7 Year High - GoldCore News

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Jun 2019)

Mira


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Yo sigo en la "brecha" en mi empresa y con el beneplácito de mis compañeros (90% de los votos de los trabajadores en la última reelección). Y NO estoy "liberado". Sigo creyendo en el Sindicalismo, aunque NO en la deriva que han tomado los Sindicatos desde los tiempos de Camacho y Redondo. Ya ves que soy "viejo" en esto...
> 
> Saludos.



Mira Fernando, no puedo tratar este tema en profundidad ahora porque estoy de viaje y no sé si este es el foro. Tampoco yo soy el mismo que cuando era un sindicalista de izquierda. Estos últimos años han pasado muchas cosas en política y en sindicalismo y yo, como decía Pío Cabanillas Gallas, ya no sé si soy de los nuestros.

Solo quiero decir que, entre los muchos errores de la política de la transición, uno de los peores fue la desactivación del poder de negociación de los sindicatos. Los que denostan el sindicalismo, especialmente desde la clase empresarial, no entienden bien lo necesario que este es para conocer el precio de los salarios, para que estos reflejen de forma justa el crecimiento de la productividad y para crear las condiciones de prosperidad que permitan un desarrollo más o menos armonioso de la sociedad.

Ya vemos el resultado, y lo que se avecina, de esta sociedad de salarios de miseria que impiden a la juventud tener un proyecto vital. Los working poors.

Si toda la política en materia laboral está diseñada, desde el año 82, para llevar a que los salarios converjan con los de Marruecos, en lugar de los europeos, la sociedad que tendremos será como la de Marruecos, pero peor porque no tenemos ni hijos.

Siento decirlo, pero no veo solución a la sociedad española. La veo muy mal en todos los aspectos. Vamos a sufrir mucho. Y los cuatro que estamos aquí, pretendiendo mediante el conocimiento y la discusión civilizada paliar un poco los efectos de lo que sentimos inevitable, tampoco nos vamos a librar. La situación de nuestro pueblo y nuestros allegados nos impedirá disfrutar de la 
espuria satisfacción de haber tenido razón.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Fuertes subidas las experimentadas por los MPs en la sesión asiática. Ahora mismo, el Oro anda por los $1383,05, pero ha llegado a tocar los $1395,35... Éste último precio se corresponde con una zona de fuerte resistencia y que ya se dió a principios del año pasado. En fin, que los $1425 pronosticados para este año están bastante cerca y lo más previsible es que incluso se superen. Sin embargo, la subida es muy vertical e imagino que pronto corregirá.

Y la Plata también lo está haciendo bien. Ahora en los $15,232, pero esta madrugada a tocado los $15,303... No podemos "tirar cohetes" mientras NO supere claramente los $16,026...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (20 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, MIP: Si el USD y los Bonos "petan"... NO veo porqué a los mercados emergentes les iba a ir mejor. Hoy en día, en los mercados económico-financieros, hay algo que se conoce como "vasos comunicantes" y también como "Efecto Dominó". Lo más probable es que casi TODO se viera afectado, con la única posible excepción de los MPs, especialmente el Oro.
> 
> Saludos.



Al parecer el razonamiento del Sr Schiff al que sigo en su podcast (que recomiendo, habla bien y es entretenido aunque no estes de acuerdo en algo) es que muchos de estos países y sus empresas están endeudados en dolares, y por tanto una caída del USD les aliviaría la presión. Ejemplo Turquia o Argentina.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Kovaliov: Yo me he pasado la vida "peleando" y, por supuesto, que ya estoy de vuelta de todo y también bastante "descreído". Sin embargo, dentro del sector que ahora toco, hace años que sindicalmente lo estoy haciendo bien: por ejemplo, en mi empresa los trabajadores son los que mejores condiciones tienen en mi Comunidad. De hecho, ya son varios delegados de otras empresas los que se me han dirigido para que les coordine en una serie de medidas a tomar... que NO pasan por huelgas, sino por forzar una negociación en la que al menos mi Sindicato va a ir "cogido de los huevos", es decir que NO se le va a dejar negociar por su cuenta.

Y lo mío tiene su "mérito", Kovaliov, porque yo ocupo un cargo importante en la empresa y eso me coloca en una situación muy dificultosa cara a mis superiores, pero en su momento (hace ya bastantes décadas...) decidí que ese era el camino a seguir en esta faceta y hasta ahora con notable éxito.

Mira, Kovaliov, está claro que desde aquí NO vamos a cambiar el mundo en lo más mínimo. Somos una simple "gota de agua", por lo tanto NO tenemos capacidad NI para crear una simple "ola", pero entiendo que este hilo puede ayudar a muchas personas a entender mejor la Economía, sobre todo la doméstica, y a tener más información, datos y conocimientos sobre el mundo que nos rodea.

# MIP: Hace años que sigo, aunque ya de forma esporádica, al Sr. Schiff... En el fondo, está en la misma "onda" de los que andamos por aquí, aunque en el "desenlace final" que él anticipa yo discrepo abiertamente. Me pones el ejemplo de Argentina, país que conozco por múltiples relaciones que tengo allí, y te diré que si le quitas el USD, con toda su Deuda asociada, esa nación se precipita al vacío de un día para otro. Ha pasado de ser un país rico en mi juventud a ser un auténtico "mendigo" y claramente INSOLVENTE. Y Turquía estaría en condiciones parecidas.

El día que el USD se vaya a la MIERDA, algo que acabará sucediendo, el mundo vivirá un auténtico Caos del que se saldrá (esperemos...) o NO...

Saludos.


----------



## Higadillas (20 Jun 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Mi consejo olvídate de catawiki (mira mucho los gastos casi todos de turquia los buenos precios). Y no tengo nada contra ellos pero. Un saludo



En catawiki no se venden muchos lingotes y monedas de inversión por dos motivos:

- Tienen precios de reserva muy proximos a spot a pesar de salir a 1 euro.

- La comisión y los envío inflan el precio.

podéis observar que la mayoría de lotes quedan sin vender y aparecen una vez tras otra en las siguientes subastas.

En cambio catawiki sí que va bien para comprar otros artículos de colección, como anitguedades, monedas históricas, etc.


----------



## Mochuelo (20 Jun 2019)

Un pequeño paréntesis para comunicar a los interesados en invertir en los mineros Junior i exploradores. Bob Moriarty, que lleva el sitio web 321gold (muy recomendable) , conocedor de los entresijos dels sector ofrece gratuitamente en Amazon la versión kindle de su último libro *Basic Investing in Resource Stocks: The Idiot's Guide . *

Basic Investing in Resource Stocks: The Idiot's Guide

El libro es entretenido, útil, rezuma sabiduria de "perro viejo" y a ese precio es inexcusable. 

Cuando tenga un rato más me extendre un poco más.


----------



## Duisenberg (20 Jun 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> En catawiki no se venden muchos lingotes y monedas de inversión por dos motivos:
> 
> - Tienen precios de reserva muy proximos a spot a pesar de salir a 1 euro.
> 
> ...



Es más, yo creo que en el precio de reserva incluyen también la comisión que tiene que pagar el vendedor.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Me refería a la zona que ha tocado esta madrugada. Te doy algunos ejemplos de ellos, ¡Ojo! que son precios que se dieron entre día y NO son de cierres: $1397,40 (21/01/2018), $1396,70 (11/02/2018) y $1393,40 (18/03/18)... Esa zona presenta una fortísima resistencia y NO creo que su ruptura vaya a ser fácil... Efectivamente, los $1425 se vieron en el 2014, pero la ruptura importante debe producirse un poco más arriba: los $1446,40 (01/02/2014). Yo SÍ creo que esa zona se pondrá a prueba a lo largo de este año y ya comenté en su momento que los $1425 son un número "redondo" y, además, es el precio objetivo que tiene fijado Goldman Sachs para finales de año. Estos "pollos" suelen acertar mucho el movimiento del Oro, pero es que han colocado ese precio justo donde una posible ruptura llevaría el precio bastante arriba.

En cuanto a una posible corrección es posible por lo que he apuntado, pero también es que me "gustaría"... Me permitiría "cargar" un poco más, por tanto lo debes ver como un deseo interesado.

# casaytierras: Tiene mucho que ver lo que apuntas, pero es que me parece que vamos a volver vivir un "Déjà vu" en el Oro de aquí a finales del 2020 y eso es algo que vengo apuntando desde hace años. Lo saben los más "viejos" del hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2019)

# casaytierras: Yo me conformo con que siga manteniendo su poder adquisitivo en el tiempo.

Y esperemos que la Plata rebaje su ratio diferencial con el Oro y regrese a niveles razonables.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (20 Jun 2019)

Los pronósticos dicen que en 2025 llegará a rozar casi los 2000, con lo cuál dada las pocas explotaciones mineras y dónde el metal está siendo escaso, podremos ver esa cifra de los 2000 en apenas un lustro. No recuerdo cuantas toneladas quedan, diría que 8.000 y eso da para 5-15 años aprox a años vista teniendo en cuenta que será más caro explotar minas de oro. No obstante, una parte de la "culpa" de que suba el precio son los joyeros, pues yo tenía pensado que eran los inversores/bancos pero no, gana por goleada los joyeros. Subirá 200 € por año.


----------



## Bohemian (20 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # casaytierras: Yo me conformo con que siga manteniendo su poder adquisitivo en el tiempo.
> 
> Y esperemos que la Plata rebaje su ratio diferencial con el Oro y regrese a niveles razonables.
> 
> Saludos.



Sólo espero Fernando que la plata se reanime de nuevo, es un MP demasiado "puteado" y debe estar entre los mejores en una década(esperemos que menos y sea un lustro). Según las correcciones que vaya haciendo durante 2020, espero que sea año clave.

PD: Ahora es momento de comprar, está en mínimos y además me voy a atrever a hacer la compra de 2-3 meses.


----------



## Bohemian (20 Jun 2019)

¿Creéis que la plata estará en los 20 antes de 2020? Estoy harto de la manipulación que sufre la plata y ahora parece ser que las políticas no tienen nada para contener la subida de este metal. Quienes poseemos una reserva de plata, por ahora, podemos estar tranquilos, yo creo también que cambiará su valor... Y todo será gracias a la bajada de tipos de interés, dando lugar a un menor peso del dolar frente a los MPs.

Aquí una noticia que os interesará : La ralentización de la economía mundial impulsará a la plata en la segunda mitad del año


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Bohemian: ¿El Oro a $2000 en el 2025? Me temo que va a ser MUCHO ANTES. De hecho, yo espero la perforación de sus máximos a lo largo del próximo año y eso ya lo escribí hace unos cuantos años, así que NO lo digo por la reciente subida y que creo acabará corrigiendo. De hecho, hoy a vuelto a tocar los $1397,05 para irse a los $1392,20 de hace un rato. Ya comenté que se encuentra en una zona que es muy difícil de traspasar así como así... En fin, voy a esperarme a ver si se produce la anhelada corrección y coloco algo más ahí, sino tendré que mirar de nuevo hacia la Plata...

La Plata, Bohemian, es un "caballo ganador" en el largo plazo. Aquí se trata de ser muy Paciente e ir acumulando. Si acaba "explotando" como lo hizo en la última ocasión, el precio se escapa al "galope". Para que te hagas una idea, paso de los $9,730 del 01/10/2008 a los $48,585 del 01/04/2011, es decir en unos 2 años y medio... Eso creo que volverá a producirse e incluso amplificado conforme avance el tiempo.

Lo que SÍ es cierto es lo que apunta casaytierras: La Plata NO volverá a tener una tendencia claramente ALCISTA hasta que NO rompa con fuerte volumen los $20,312 y que como ves quedan todavía bastante lejos...

Por cierto, me ha dado por mirar la correlación de la Plata con el Cobre durante el último mes y los datos son concluyentes: +7,27% para la Plata y -0,22% para el Cobre... ¿Qué lectura tiene esto? Simple: la Plata está haciendo valer su carácter monetario y no el industrial, al menos en estos momentos.

# Caballero sin espada: Una vez el Oro rompa los $1446,40 NO hay NADA hasta los $1573,00, donde debiera encontrar una fuerte resistencia. Una vez traspasado ese precio entiendo que ya se tocarían los máximos anteriores. Yo ahora mismo sitúo mi "precio objetivo" en los $2156,32... pero como bien dices podría darse cualquier precio a partir de los máximos anteriores. Van a pesar más las "circunstancias" que otra cosa y, evidentemente, NO para bien...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2019)

Y os dejo esto más que reciente de Max Keiser...

- "El sistema bancario está a punto de desmoronarse y estamos al borde de una nueva pesadilla"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Sigue el fuerte impulso en el Oro... Hace un rato andaba por los $1408,95, pero es que esta madrugada, en la sesión asiática, ha tocado prácticamente los $1415,00 pronosticados por aquí. Exactamente ha hecho un máximo en los $1414,95, así que ya podemos imaginar dónde han colocado una fuerte posición corta... Imagino que este último impulso tiene que ver mucho con la situación geopolítica y más concretamente con el enfrentamiento entre los EE.UU e Irán. Éste último país ha abatido un dron y Trump ya ha amenazado con tomar "represalias"...

Uno sigue creyendo que el Oro acabará corrigiendo, aunque tampoco tengo muy claro hasta qué punto... Pero me parece que en el período de Agosto/Septiembre los $1415,00 pueden quedar lejos y el Oro podría confrontar los $1446,40... A ver si me va a dar "tiempo" de volver a comprar... Ya dije que a estos precios ya NO entro y, quizás, vuelva a mirar la Plata que anda más rezagada, pero también en una corrección, a pesar de que ahora mismo sigue estando en "precio".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2019)

Os dejo un buen artículo y que sirve para entender lo que pueda existir detrás del Estado Profundo...

www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/politica/25624-la-elite-financiera-y-aristocratica-que-esta-apoyando-a-donald-trump

Por cierto, contiene un error: Felipe II NO tuvo como hijo a Fernando VII como sabemos todos por estos lares. SÍ que tuvo un hijo llamado Fernando y fruto de sus cuartas nupcias con la Archiduquesa Ana de Austria. De hecho, tuvo con ella cuatro hijos y una hija. El tal Fernando NO pasó de ser Príncipe de Asturias y murió muy joven, a los 6 años. En fin...

Saludos.


----------



## grom (21 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Sigue el fuerte impulso en el Oro... Hace un rato andaba por los $1408,95, pero es que esta madrugada, en la sesión asiática, ha tocado prácticamente los $1415,00 pronosticados por aquí. Exactamente ha hecho un máximo en los $1414,95, así que ya podemos imaginar dónde han colocado una fuerte posición corta... Imagino que este último impulso tiene que ver mucho con la situación geopolítica y más concretamente con el enfrentamiento entre los EE.UU e Irán. Éste último país ha abatido un dron y Trump ya ha amenazado con tomar "represalias"...
> 
> Uno sigue creyendo que el Oro acabará corrigiendo, aunque tampoco tengo muy claro hasta qué punto... Pero me parece que en el período de Agosto/Septiembre los $1415,00 pueden quedar lejos y el Oro podría confrontar los $1446,40... A ver si me va a dar "tiempo" de volver a comprar... Ya dije que a estos precios ya NO entro y, quizás, vuelva a mirar la Plata que anda más rezagada, pero también en una corrección, a pesar de que ahora mismo sigue estando en "precio".
> 
> Saludos.



Una pregunta, si decias mas arriba que tu precio "objetivo" esta por encima de 2000, porque dejar de comprar por encima de 1400?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Jun 2019)

Sera que el oro sube por el tema de Irán ?....


----------



## Bohemian (21 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si el oro llegó anoche a tocar los 1247 Eur, sería conveniente esperar una corrección hasta los 1170 Eur. para comprar a mejor precio y no cometer el típico error de comprar en la parte de arriba que todos hemos cometido.
> 
> Otra cosa es que lleves comprando desde 2005 y te puedas permitir el lujo de promediar con margen suficiente o que sólo puedas comprar 1/4 de onza y en poco monte poca caza...
> 
> Desde luego mejor tener metal que billetes, y más ahora que se ve todo más jodido que nunca económicamente hablando.



Después de lo que está por venir del "crack" en Deutsche Bank más vale que os pille con suficientes reservas de MPs. Ya he hecho compra en eldorado para 2-3 meses de plata. No sé si arrepentirme de no haber comprado una 1/4 oz de oro, pero es que aún sigo creyendo como muchos de los de aquí en que la plata deje de ser la gran infravalorada y que tenga la suficiente capacidad como para seguir la estela del oro. Dados la demanda de plata, esperemos que llegue a los 20$ antes de finalizar el año. Quizás sea un inútil, pero pienso que en una década podrá estar rondando los 150$ ya que cada vez escasea más este MP por cuestiones más que obvias de la indústria tecnológica.

Es imposible comprar onzas de oro para la "clase media" si es que queda clase media...


PD: Una de las noticias que puede adelantar la subida de precios de la plata : India sigue adquiriendo más plata que oro a un ritmo de 188 millones de onzas anuales


----------



## FranMen (21 Jun 2019)

Otra señal del interés en los metales preciosos es el índice paginas por semana en este hilo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# grom: Posiblemente, NO compre mucho más Oro por una simple razón: estoy a sólo 61,05 Euros del tope que me tenía marcado en el Oro y lo único que pretendo es ampliarlo un poco más. Por lo tanto, voy bien servido, tanto de Oro como de Plata, especialmente de ésta última. Quizás, en mi decisión esté pesando la posibilidad de que todo se vaya a precipitar en poco tiempo, algo parecido a lo que viví en el período 2008-2011...

Y, además, hay otras cosas que comprar, NO todo van a ser MPs para aquellos que ya consideramos suficientes los que tenemos. En la vida, cuando se dan situaciones extremas, tienen valor cosas que ahora os pueden parecer insignificantes...

Por otro lado, mi "precio objetivo" es para cuando se SUPEREN de forma clara los anteriores máximos y eso NO sé cuándo puede producirse... Lo primero es lo primero, luego ya vendrá lo segundo.

# sdPrincBurb: Me lo he estado mirando para mí y te daré dos posibles precios: $1340,10 y $1306,00. En función de cómo anden las cosas por ahí entraré. Habrá que ver también cuál será el cambio del par EUR/USD. Muchas compras se están efectuando en una zona en la que el USD está excesivamente sobrevalorado, al menos a mi modesto entender.

# El hombre dubitativo: En un post reciente, ya comenté mi apreciación de que la subida podía deberse a la elevación de la tensión geopolítica y, obviamente, me refería a Irán. En un primer momento, la subida experimentada por el Oro se debió al discurso de Powell, el Presidente de la FED, pero luego entiendo que ha pesado mucho la cuestión de Irán y que se está agravando por momentos.

# Caballero sin espada: Mí "precio objetivo" ya he explicado qué premisa tiene que cumplir en mi respuesta a grom. Te añadiré que NO es un número "caprichoso", sino que se obtiene de forma matemática... Tampoco he dicho que el precio fuese a pararse ahí, ¿No? Yo suelo conjugar mucho la Historia y las Matemáticas.

# Bohemian: Yo pertenezco a la clase media y NO a la más "privilegiada", pero al tener cierta edad se puede considerar que estoy libre de Deuda o que ésta es muy residual y que puedo cancelar en cualquier momento: a veces aceptamos algunas "promociones" en la compra de los vehículos...

En cualquier caso, tampoco vas tan "desencaminado" si optas por la Plata, a fin de cuentas ése ha sido el MP en que se han refugiado SIEMPRE los que han tenido menos posibilidades económicas. Comento esto a nivel histórico y la mejor prueba la tienes en el enlace que has colocado sobre la India. Y a futuro sigo creyendo que el ratio actual del Oro vs Plata debería disminuir y BASTANTE. Aquí estoy jugando con que se produzca un Peak en la Plata y que NO se le haya encontrado un "sustituto" con las suficientes garantías.

Saludos.


----------



## barbantxo (21 Jun 2019)

Buenas.

¿Alguno podía explicar el ratio oro/plata? ¿Qué relación hay entre ellas? ¿Por qué no debería evolucionar su precio de forma independiente?

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (21 Jun 2019)

barbantxo dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Alguno podía explicar el ratio oro/plata? ¿Qué relación hay entre ellas? ¿Por qué no debería evolucionar su precio de forma independiente?
> 
> Saludos.



Medir el número de onzas de plata con las que podrías comprar una onza de oro. Está sujeta a las presiones(manipulaciones del dólar y sus políticas económicas. Por ello hace que no crezcan el número de inversores de determinados MPs.


----------



## tastas (21 Jun 2019)

barbantxo dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Alguno podía explicar el ratio oro/plata? ¿Qué relación hay entre ellas? ¿Por qué no debería evolucionar su precio de forma independiente?
> 
> Saludos.



El ratio podría ser similar al de los últimos tiempos, o no.
Aquí estaba hablando de precios "justos" en agricultura, pero sirve para cualquier sector económico.

Economía en una lección. Henry Hazlitt



Taptap


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y os dejo esto más que reciente de Max Keiser...
> 
> - "El sistema bancario está a punto de desmoronarse y estamos al borde de una nueva pesadilla"
> 
> Saludos.



Con estos vídeos dan ganas de comprar oro y plata como si no hubiera un mañana


----------



## Jebediah (21 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> El ratio podría ser similar al de los últimos tiempos, o no.
> Aquí estaba hablando de precios "justos" en agricultura, pero sirve para cualquier sector económico.
> 
> Economía en una lección. Henry Hazlitt
> ...



Justo por ello, en esta generación la plata debería tener un mejor ratio frente al oro que en la anterior generación en "épocas normales" debido a que se consume más a nivel industrial y que las reservas son cada vez menores.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Jun 2019)

A todo esto, hoy oro +0.7% y plata -0.8%.


----------



## tastas (21 Jun 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Justo por ello, en esta generación la plata debería tener un mejor ratio frente al oro que en la anterior generación en "épocas normales" debido a que se consume más a nivel industrial y que las reservas son cada vez menores.



Yo no lo veo así, lo que tira del precio de estos metales es el uso monetario y la plata y menos de eso que hace un siglo.
En España tenemos el IVA en uno y no en otro. A nivel bancos centrales solo oigo acumulación de oro, la plata no se la NOM a ese nivel.

Taptap


----------



## PalPueblo (21 Jun 2019)

Lo de la plata no tiene nombre...


----------



## paco908 (21 Jun 2019)

Buenas noches a todos.
Sólo daros las gracias por participar.
Sigo leyendo y aprendiendo.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# sdPrincBurb: Algunos "oreros" suelen menospreciar a la Plata y basan su argumentación en que el Oro es "dinero" aceptado hoy en día de acuerdo a lo que dictamina Basilea III. Bien, eso es cierto si lo aceptamos tal cual, pero los que tenemos cierta "cintura" y conocimientos (pasado militar...) podemos "contraatacar" con una simple pregunta: ¿Por qué los EE.UU. y la mayoría de los países NO publican las reservas estratégicas que tienen de Plata? En los EE.UU. hace muchos años que la DLA NO lo hace. Y aquí estoy haciendo valer su carácter industrial y que en caso de NECESIDAD = DINERO REAL... ¿O cómo se compra la Plata? También con Oro como nos enseña la Historia...

Por otro lado, es FALSO que algunos Bancos Centrales NO estén acumulando Plata y otra cosa es que NO lo publiquen. ¿Cómo lo sé? Simple: Hace un tiempo se editaron fotos de una bóveda del Banco Central de Rusia donde se podía apreciar una fuerte acumulación de ese MP. Por cierto, esas fotos fueron proporcionadas por el mismo Banco Central de Rusia.

# Caballero sin espada: Tengo varios contactos en los EE.UU. y de "relieve". Bien, allí la opinión predominante es que el dron fue abatido sobre aguas internacionales, pero muy cerca del territorio iraní. Posiblemente, sea así, pero ese dron, por sus especiales características, NO tenía necesidad de volar tan cerca y mi opinión es que fue un acto "provocativo" en el que cayeron los iraníes (los árabes en cuestiones militares NO suelen ser muy inteligentes...). Te dejo dos enlaces que entiendo son bastante buenos para que te formes una opinión al respecto...

- VIDEO: Iran Downs Navy Drone in ‘Unprovoked Attack’ - USNI News

- http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...ndo-un-uav-espia-que-violaba-su-espacio-aereo

Jajaja... Cuanta FALSEDAD: los estadounidenses parecen haber olvidado que la extinta Unión Soviética derribó varios aviones estadounidenses en su territorio y, desde luego, NO se les pasó por la cabeza responder con una agresión militar... Claro que Irán NO puede compararse con la URSS, al menos en su "capacidad" de respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2019)

Hola, sdPrincBurb: Eso dalo por CIERTO. Y añade a la Plata: el Paladio y el Platino... NO tienen porqué estar almacenados en las bóvedas de los Bancos Centrales, para eso están los lugares diseñados para las reservas estratégicas, algo que parecen obviar muchos "metaleros", seguramente por DESCONOCIMIENTO de la existencia de los mismos.

En un escenario bélico de envergadura, esos tres MPs serían más útiles que el Oro para la industria militar. Y hace tiempo que tengo "la mosca en la oreja" por la subida experimentada por el Paladio... Ya sabéis que soy tremendamente DESCONFIADO.

Por otro lado, el Banco Central de Rusia SÍ que considera el carácter monetario de la Plata, sino NO la almacenaría en sus bóvedas...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (22 Jun 2019)

Tened en cuenta que con 15000 millones de $ puedes comprar la producción mundial de plata de un año (minada y reciclada)

Eso para los grandes bancos bullion es calderilla, dejando aparte el ferreo control que tienen de los mecanismos de descubrimiento de precio.

Solo un fuerte corner de demanda fisica elevada y oferta reducida podra romper este status quo


----------



## paketazo (22 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Lo del Paladio es cuanto menos curioso...
> 
> Y el Platino Fernando? Como es que esta tan bajo? Seguramente hayáis hablado ya del tema y no lo he visto, no tengo mucha idea sobre este metal la verdad.
> 
> Saludos.



llevo dándole vueltas al platino desde que perdió los 900 y tonteó varias veces con los 800 ... lo de los catalizadores diésel y gasolina y la disparidad de precios con respecto al paladio está muy bien para empezar, pero el platino también sirve en catalizadores gasolina lo que sucede es que la oferta de platino no cubriría la potencial demanda en caso de iniciar ese cambio (platino por palado en catalizadores de gasolina)

La industria del automóvil no está preparada aún para sustituir el paladio por platino

Por otra parte se está formando un soporte de medio/largo plazo por debajo de 800$...estaría bien un vehículo financiero que nos trasladara una potencial revalorización , pero hemos comentado por aquí que no lo hay, y pasar por el aro del IVA en el físico es un handicap, sobre todo entendiendo que muchos potenciales compradores futuros no nos pagarán ese IVA que nosotros hemos desembolsado.

Dicho esto, quizá sería interesante buscar vendedores de confianza con precios ajustados sin IVA o con este descontado sobre el precio, ya que con la producción ridícula que tiene el platino, cualquier acontecimiento ya sea a nivel industrial, o como metal precioso de reserva podría dispararlo en un abrir y cerrar de ojos muy por encima de los 1000$ OZ

Un saludo, buen fin de semana, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Goldman (22 Jun 2019)

Sería interesante conocer el desglose, tanto del oro como de la plata, de los siguientes datos:

- Estimación total (en onzas) de la cantidad total que existe en el planeta. 

- Estimación total (en onzas) de la cantidad total extraída a día de hoy. 

- Estimación total (en onzas) de la cantidad irrecuperable (en pecios, debido a no reciclar, etc) 

- Reservas oficisles (en onzas) en los bancos centrales de los 192 países del mundo. 

He estado buscando pero no encuentro la info, al menos en castellano.


----------



## tastas (22 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sdPrincBurb: Eso dalo por CIERTO. Y añade a la Plata: el Paladio y el Platino... NO tienen porqué estar almacenados en las bóvedas de los Bancos Centrales, para eso están los lugares diseñados para las reservas estratégicas, algo que parecen obviar muchos "metaleros", seguramente por DESCONOCIMIENTO de la existencia de los mismos.
> 
> En un escenario bélico de envergadura, esos tres MPs serían más útiles que el Oro para la industria militar. Y hace tiempo que tengo "la mosca en la oreja" por la subida experimentada por el Paladio... Ya sabéis que soy tremendamente DESCONFIADO.
> 
> ...



Si no guardan esos tres MP en la bóveda de los bancos centrales seguramente sea porque no los consideran dinero.
Guardarán mucho, pero con una finalidad diferente de la que nosotros guardamos (atesoramos) oro.
Y esa es una razón de mucho peso por la cual el ratio oro/plata no es el mismo que hace unos años.

Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: REPITO que algunos MPs se almacenan como reservas estratégicas, caso de la Plata, Paladio, Platino y otras Materias Primas. Su función en una situación EXTREMA (Guerra Mundial, Peak, etc.) les hace sumamente VALIOSOS y "CANJEABLES" por Oro...

Unos simples ejemplos: ¿Cuánto Oro Nazi se utilizó para comprarle Wolframio a España? ¿Cuánto Oro Nazi se utilizó también para comprar otras Materias Primas? Y aquí NO valieron NI ratios NI demás "argumentaciones" carentes de base histórica.

Y uno, aunque "metalero" convencido, le concede más valor monetario al Oro que a otros MPs, pero también tiene en cuenta elementos muy importantes que pueden condicionar MUY MUCHO el futuro. Y a fin de cuentas, la ecuación resultante suele ser SIEMPRE la misma: un bien preciado cuando su demanda es mayor que la oferta se traduce también en un mayor precio del mismo, de manera que se comprará con "dinero", Oro o su "equivalente". De BÁSICA en Economía.

# sdPrincBurb: Lo del Platino NO tiene mucha "explicación", al menos en estos momentos. Lo considero una simple "aberración" en los mercados de hoy en día. Coincido con paketazo en que, probablemente, sea otro de los MPs que ofrece más interés con vistas al Ahorro/Inversión. Está excesivamente BARATO. Y el IVA en el largo plazo NO tendría porqué ser un condicionante tan importante si nuestras "percepciones" le otorgan un elevado potencial. De todas formas, yo prefiero centrarme en lo que conozco mejor, es decir el Oro y la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: REPITO que algunos MPs se almacenan como reservas estratégicas, caso de la Plata, Paladio, Platino y otras Materias Primas. Su función en una situación EXTREMA (Guerra Mundial, Peak, etc.) les hace sumamente VALIOSOS y "CANJEABLES" por Oro...
> 
> Unos simples ejemplos: ¿Cuánto Oro Nazi se utilizó para comprarle Wolframio a España? ¿Cuánto Oro Nazi se utilizó también para comprar otras Materias Primas? Y aquí NO valieron NI ratios NI demás "argumentaciones" carentes de base histórica.
> 
> ...



EL ORO NAZI | JEAN ZIEGLER | Comprar libro 9788408022916

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Acabo de visionar el vídeo enlazado por paraisofiscal y que le agradezco por varias razones. Una porque sale una entrevista a David Morgan y que es un gran especialista en el tema de los MPs. Es alguien al que suelo seguir. Y la otra razón es porque punto por punto apoya casi todos los razonamientos que vengo exponiendo en este hilo.

Uno de los aspectos que ha enfatizado David Morgan es el tema de los Bonos y hace ya algún tiempo que vengo diciendo que éstos están "avisando" de que se acerca una Recesión, o más bien una reactivación de la misma, ya sabéis que SIEMPRE he dicho que NUNCA salimos de la misma, algo que también comparte David Morgan. Y ya que estoy hablando de los Bonos, voy a explicaros algo que DESMIENTE a aquellos que gustan de la RF estadounidense... En estos momentos, el rendimiento del 10 años lo tienen en el 2,059 y que parece "atractivo"... perooooo que lo pierde en el momento que echamos manos de las Matemáticas: si al 2,059 le restamos el 1,79 de la Inflación "oficial", nos queda un miserable +0,269%. Si eso es obtener "rentabilidad" es que NO se tiene NPI de lo que es PRESERVAR Patrimonio.

Por cierto, los Bonos también están indicando dos cosas:

1ª.- Mientras las tasas de interés REALES estén por debajo del 2%, el Oro se encuentra en un mercado ALCISTA...

2ª.- Las tasas de interés por debajo del 2% atraen a los inversores al Oro.

Tomad buena nota de ello a futuro y que NO parece que vaya a tardar.

Y yo, por mi parte, esta próxima semana miraré de entrar de nuevo en la Plata. Ya lo tenía pensado antes de ver el vídeo, pero me ha animado más a hacerlo. Ahora bien, en torno a los precios actuales o un poco por debajo. Y en el Oro NO entraré hasta que se toquen los niveles que dí recientemente, vamos si es que llega a tocarlos, sino tampoco pasa NADA... parte del dinero habrá entrado en la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Jun 2019)

Hola a todos!

No logro encontrar el magistral hilo en el que se iban actualizando las nuevas silver coins.... Ha muerto o se puede encontrar en algun lado?

Por otro lado, ya he comprado los libros que me recomendaron y puesto que ahora se me vienen las vacaciones y no puedo hacer mucho por aca, voy a empezar leyendo... he anyadido uno the "permaculture" (que me parece super interesante)... Gracias a todos los que me aconsejasteis!!!! 

Gracias

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2019)

Hola, JohnGalt: Vete a saber por dónde para. Hoy el amigo y conforero asqueado ha editado una web que te puede ir bien:

- Numismatica Visual

Y una nueva colección a punto de salir... o igual ya ha salido.

- Comienza serie de monedas Cuentos de Caballeros

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Jun 2019)

Dios mio, que bonitaaaaaaaaaaaa! Que buenos son estos austriacos!!!! La pagina web me ha encantado... gracias por compartir...

Y las de los 25 anyos del aniversario de la democracia en SA ni te cuento... un disenyo unico en este caso... ufff... 

Es lo malo de estas websites, al final acaba uno abriendo la cartera...


----------



## quaver (23 Jun 2019)

Hola:

Yo apuesto por la plata (+13kg) y aunque voy a largo, la última vez que compré a estos precios fue en 2009.

eldoradocoins + particulares

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (23 Jun 2019)

Maple Leaf 2019, 1 oz Plata
Aquí te salen las maples a 15,99 comprando más de 25. Las Philarmónicas están a 16,20.
Los gastos de envío unos 12 €. hasta 400 onzas.
Mejor precio que ese no vas a encontrar.


----------



## Pintxen (23 Jun 2019)

Una pregunta: Por qué están las Libertad de Mexico tan caras? Es una pena, porque son chulas pero muy caras.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Jun 2019)

Yo buscando en paginas que se han publicado en este foro lo mejor que he encontrado es esta oferta

MONSTERBOX 250 X 1oz silver KANGAROO 2019 - GOLDSILVER.BE

INLCUYENDO envio, la onza sale a 15,60, a mi me parece ofertón, pero ya hay que tener casi 4000e. Lo ideal creo yo que si conoces algun amigo o familiar interesado comprar a medias.

Tengo que decir que he comprado tambien en eldorado y dracma metales y ningun problema. El pedido de dracma fue bastante grande

EDITO: Esto hablando de plata principalmente


----------



## MIP (23 Jun 2019)

No compreis maples en plata que son sida, cogen manchas en pocas semanas aunque estén en cápsula. 

Yo cojo kanguros en goldsilver.be, ahora andan por 15,5€. 

Nunca he tenido problemas pero los dueños están como maracas, cualquier consulta con atención al cliente es una experiencia surrealista.conozco gente de otros foros en UK que tienen quejas con ellos, pero otros se juntan y llegan a pillar 30000€ de una tacada. 

Pero a mi no me han fallado jamas en año y medio que les llevo comprando y en precio son imbatibles, así que solemos comprar entre varios colegas, alguno forero de esta casa.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: Hace años NO había gran diferencia en el precio, pero dentro del Bullion hay monedas que tienen un ligero "Premium" como sucede en las Libertades, Eagles, etc. Yo tenía como "favoritas" a las Libertades, pero la verdad no me gusta pagar un sobreprecio por NADA. Otra cosa son aquellas monedas que entran dentro de la categoría del Premium.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2019)

Ya ha contestado por mi el forero Quaver, de todas formas, no hay otras mejores opciones, ya he hecho estudio de mercado dónde haya plata a precio de spot o con un mínimo de comisión por venta y nada, imposible que sea por spot.


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Pintxen: Hace años NO había gran diferencia en el precio, pero dentro del Bullion hay monedas que tienen un ligero "Premium" como sucede en las Libertades, Eagles, etc. Yo tenía como "favoritas" a las Libertades, pero la verdad no me gusta pagar un sobreprecio por NADA. Otra cosa son aquellas monedas que entran dentro de la categoría del Premium.
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy por comprar alguna premium, me gusta la del Arcángel San Miguel, una de las que acaba de sacar los plateros de Isla de Man. Es increiblemente bonita... no soy de comprar premiums debido a que no me importa demasiado el arte que conlleva dicha moneda, pero realizar unas compras dedicadas a las premiums, no es mala idea para futuros.

PD: ¿Aconsejáis comprar lingotes? ¿Cuáles son los mejores? Estoy por hacer compra de 500g esta semana, sino tendré que seguir tirando de monedas.


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2019)

Goldgod, si no tienes suficiente capital como para comprar oro a nivel monedas(ya sabes que son más caras) es mejor comprar lingotes?

Gracias de antemano. Estoy perdido en tema de lingotes y quiero comprar oro antes de que suba. Aún sigo reflexionando si hacer compra de oro o plata. Plata se puede decir que voy preparado para la "guerra".


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2019)

Hola, Bohemian: Te saldrán más baratas las de la colección Queen's Beast y tienen un mayor potencial de revalorización, tanto las de 2 Oz. como las de 10 Oz. La de la Isla de Man está bien, de hecho la tengo.

A esta hora, el Oro anda fortísimo: $1413,15 y parece que va a ser cuestión de tiempo que caigan los $1415. Y la Plata también está tirando para arriba, en los $15,377... Así que ya he hecho mi pedido de Plata. Estoy viendo cosas en los mercados que invitan a tomar posiciones muy defensivas y los MPs lo son.

Hombre, la Plata se puede comprar en lingotes y en monedas, eso va a gusto del consumidor. Yo soy más partidario de las monedas... En el Oro tengo claro que el mejor "formato" lo constituye la moneda.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Observo que la gente nunca aprende y veo cómo se acerca la segunda tanda de tontos que caerán en el Bitcoin por segunda vez, ya van para 11000 USD.
> 
> Y sin embargo lo auténtico (oro y plata) a 1400 y 15,40 USD respectivamente.
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que en condiciones de vacio absoluto (se ha conseguido replicar el experimento), dejadas con la misma velocidad inicial (cero) y desde la misma altura, tardan lo mismo en llegar al suelo una piedar que una pluma.

Me ha venido a la cabeza esto por lo que comentas de los tontos, la gravedad y el mundo al reves: la mayoria de humanos, humanoides y seres similares (tontos) viven extranyamente en un vacio (la ignorancia) y piensan que sus papelitos de colores (plumas) valen mas que cualquier moneda de oro o plata (piedra) que cuatro tarados madmaxistas compran por ahi. Y con la cantidad de informacion no oficial que hay disponible por ahi no me deja de asombrar que sea el mundo al reves, pues la realidad es bien distinta.

Pero para una generacion que ha vivido en un mundo tranquilo (sin guerras, postguerras y con los mundo de yuppie por montera) y que no han sufrido en sus carnes la realidad del sistema monetario y financiero (como a mi con el corralito cuando vivi en Argentina), dominada por los mass mierda, entiendo que sean mas conejos que Alicias.

Buena semana a todos... tengo que encontrar la tirada de los cuentos de caballeros austriaca como sea


----------



## timi (24 Jun 2019)

Buenos días
johngalt , busca unas macetas grandes y experimenta , es la mejor forma de aprender , aparte que disfrutarás con tus peques.

Que tiempos aquellos que se podía comprar un soberano por 220 , 230 euros,,, y eso que soy de los nuevos , que los mas antiguos por aquí tendrán precios mejores,,,, yo a 300 el soberano ya no compro , tengo el objetivo cumplido , pero si se enfrían las cosas y baja un poco el oro , no le haré un feo
La plata , tal como indica fernando , esta en precio , yo este sábado compre algo de bullion , aunque con el tiempo también me he aficionado al premium y voy comprando según me gustan o según comentáis por aquí.

este sábado compre la ruanda nautica

Ruanda Nautical 2019 “Victoria”, 1 oz Plata

las anteriores me sorprendieron gratamente en mano

saludos a todos y gracias por mantener este rincón.


----------



## Muttley (24 Jun 2019)

Unas pequeñas reflexiones que me vienen a la cabeza tras leeros a todos:

-Sobre el mercado: Ahora creo que no es momento para meter dinero, sobre todo en oro. El oro está en subida y la plata le sigue. 
Yo ahora estoy con las manos quietas en ambos metales. Seguramente también porque para bien o para mal, los deberes están hechos, sin prisa y con suficientes reservas no quiero subir precio medio. Esperaré a las correcciones que llegarán sí o sí.

-Sobre las libertades. Son monedas que en teoría son bullion pero por lo que sea, y lo que sea me temo que es el apetito americano y local en México, que sigue siendo un pais con muchísima tradición platera y con 129 millones almas hace que las monedas se encarezcan. Si encima tienen un diseño bonito y atractivo...pues más aún. Además es curioso, porque las monedas de 2oz, 5 oz y 10 oz...se comportan muy bien, teniendo precios potentes de reventa. Mi consejo es que se espere a encontrar ofertas de derribo (sí, hay que tener paciencia, yo estuve dos-tres años esperando) y cuando llegue, meter un buen golpe. El año pasado en una web de la que se ha hablado compré varios tubos en tres compras con rangos entre 15,3-16.6 incluyendo gastos de envío. Incluyendo algunas de 2 0z y de 5 ozs.

-sobre monedas con potencial de revalorización: está claro que si se quiere replicar el precio de la plata, las filarmónicas, las eagle, canguros etc, son las adecuadas. Yo, personalmente busco ese puntito más. Las monedas que estando con precio cercano al de las mencionadas anteriormente, puedan revalozarizarse por encima de la subida de la plata. Es un concepto similar a la gestión de fondos. O se replica el index (con eagles), lo que sería una gestión pasiva comprando indíces o se escoge un poco más cuidadosamente con un 5%-8% de sobreprecio pero que debe batir a la plata en un par de años o más, lo que se supone que hacen los gestores de fondos activos. No me gusta pagar el premium de las coloreadas (creo que sólo tengo una una panda antigua comprada en subasta a precio muy bueno) o las de rutenio o con trocitos de asteroides. Esas son curiosidades que o suben precio como la espuma o nadie se acuerda de ellas en unos años y se pagan a peso. Demasiado riesgo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Yo conozco el BitCoin desde su "nacimiento" y NUNCA lo acepté entonces y tampoco ahora. Craso error en aquellos tiempos, pues se me planteó su compra en donde escribía por aquel entonces. Hablamos de $5 por cada BitCoin. Pero tampoco hubiera esperado ni pensado que llegará a tener estos precios. Conclusión: NO lo entiendo, de manera que lo mejor -para mí- es seguir estando fuera. Leo alguna cosa que me llega, pero francamente es un tema que NO me interesa y lo dejo para aquellos que SÍ creen en él. En este foro hay varios compañeros que confían en el BitCoin y esa es una cuestión suya. A mí, desde luego, ahí NO me van a pillar... para bien o para mal. NUNCA se sabe...

# casaytierras: Yo ando bastante bien "cubierto" de Plata, pero cuando tengo un "excedente" suelo emplear parte del mismo en los MPs y es que el exceso de efectivo me "quema"... Este Sistema puede durar "X" y yo haberme ido a cultivar "malvas"... Sin embargo, sigo convencido de que el MEJOR "dinero" que puedo dejar a quienes me hereden es precisamente en MPs.

Y ya NO tengo edad para "experimentos". Pongo mi dinero en aquello que entiendo y la Plata está MUY BARATA. Que puede estarlo más, por supuesto, pero habrá un día -que NO sabemos cuándo llegará...- que saldrá "disparada" y entonces nos diremos que está demasiado "cara". Lo mismo sucederá con el Oro.

En fin, lo mejor es ir promediando en el tiempo y con compras no excesivamente voluminosas. Además, SIEMPRE con dinero del que podamos prescindir en un larguísimo período de tiempo. Yo NO veo los MPs FÍSICOS como Inversión... ¡Ojo! que pueden llegar a serlo, pero en mi caso NO es ese el objetivo.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (24 Jun 2019)

Nadie comenta nada, pero me parece que la inversión esta siguiendo la pirámide de Exter a rajatabla. Estamos en la fase final, donde se compra solo renta fija de la mejor calidad (bonos estatales) y el siguiente y penúltimo paso es la liquidez.

Con tipos negativos solo hace falta un pequeño impulso (por ejemplo, que los bancos nos quieran cobrar por los depósitos) para una huida hacia la liquidez en forma de dinero.

El último paso es dejar la liquidez para pasarse al oro. Imagino que ocurrirá en medio de ciertas devaluaciones de alguna moneda y una fuerte subida del precio del oro, atrayendo la inversión al último refugio.

Saludos.

PD. Gracias por lo del libro. Espero que le sirva de ayuda a alguien más.


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bohemian: Te saldrán más baratas las de la colección Queen's Beast y tienen un mayor potencial de revalorización, tanto las de 2 Oz. como las de 10 Oz. La de la Isla de Man está bien, de hecho la tengo.
> 
> A esta hora, el Oro anda fortísimo: $1413,15 y parece que va a ser cuestión de tiempo que caigan los $1415. Y la Plata también está tirando para arriba, en los $15,377... Así que ya he hecho mi pedido de Plata. Estoy viendo cosas en los mercados que invitan a tomar posiciones muy defensivas y los MPs lo son.
> 
> ...



Fernando ahora que dices, voy a echar un ojo a las Queen's Beast, no he visto que haya de 1oz, con lo cuál tendré que comprar de un tamaño más grande. No suelen gustarme las monedas tan grandes por el simple hecho de que en mi "baúl" dónde protejo los MPs suele estar justo para algo de 2oz. Tendré que comprar otro jejeje. 

En cuanto al tema de precios, estaba desligado de los precios del oro, hace dos días estaba por 1350... Me hace pensar en que hay una inflación terrible de USD y que nadie se atreve a críticar en público. La FED está en las últimas, no pueden realzar su moneda de ninguna manera, porque las alternativas que hay sería ya directamente dar paso al oro/plata como monedas de cambio. Eso o "reiniciar" el sistema, pero este dudo que ocurra, es inviable que no se pague la deuda que hay ahora.

No me gusta los cauces que está llevando todo esto, nosotros, por suerte estamos asegurados, pero como diría Feierstein, son capaces de venir a nuestras casas a robarnos legalmente los MPs y si llega ese día tened en cuenta que prefiero morir como un héroe intentando proteger mis pertenencias antes que dárselas a un estado totalitario. Esperemos que eso no llegue a suceder, no llamemos a las malas lenguas.

A veces me desanima todas esas predicciones Fernando... Porque son lo único que tengo de valor ahora mismo y me han costado tiempo, sacrificio para comprar dinero.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Observo que la gente nunca aprende y veo cómo se acerca la segunda tanda de tontos que caerán en el Bitcoin por segunda vez, ya van para 11000 USD.
> 
> Y sin embargo lo auténtico (oro y plata) a 1400 y 15,40 USD respectivamente.
> 
> ...



Paraisofiscal, yo no creo en el Bitcoin, si ponen como moneda global (puramente NWO) alguna de las criptomonedas que están al alza, no cabe duda de que nos pondrán la marca del diablo en la putísima frente. A partir de ahi, si que estaremos pillado por los huevos de cualquier lugar donde vivas. Si llega ese día, me temo que haré un Henry Thoreau y me iré a la naturaleza a vivir, comprar una casa lejos de todo y subsistir a base de un huerto, porque te juro que si la implantan nos van a esclavizar aún más, la deuda ya es una esclavización pero tener una moneda que está registrada en las bases de datos... Olvídate de ser libre.

Siempre hay que abogar por el patrón oro/plata, ahí no se ponen nombres, con los bitcoins si y además, es una moneda del FBI, estoy segurísimo que es montaje lo del señor aquél... "supuesto" creador de bitcoin con nombre japonés al que nunca dieron caza.


----------



## timi (24 Jun 2019)

Fernando , ya sabes que estoy en la misma tesitura , con el agravante que no me fío de nada mas donde meter el excedente que tengo. Hice algunas cosillas en mineras , ya lo explique por aquí , no me fue mal , pero esta ultima subida se me ha escapado. En el físico no me pasará , voy comprando poco a poco , sobretodo plata estos 2 últimos años ,, el año pasado con los precios que tuvimos compre bastante.
Papelitos se tienen que tener , es inevitable , pero con lo "caliente" que esta el ambiente , prefiero metal , le cuesta mas arder 

goldgod mismo proveedor que las ruandas , soy animal de pocos cambios en costumbres.

Australian 2019 “Kangaroo” (Perth Mint), 1 oz Plata

el fin de semana estaba a 15,99 la unidad si comprabas un tubo.

saludos


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2019)

timi dijo:


> Fernando , ya sabes que estoy en la misma tesitura , con el agravante que no me fío de nada mas donde meter el excedente que tengo. Hice algunas cosillas en mineras , ya lo explique por aquí , no me fue mal , pero esta ultima subida se me ha escapado. En el físico no me pasará , voy comprando poco a poco , sobretodo plata estos 2 últimos años ,, el año pasado con los precios que tuvimos compre bastante.
> Papelitos se tienen que tener , es inevitable , pero con lo "caliente" que esta el ambiente , prefiero metal , le cuesta mas arder
> 
> goldgod mismo proveedor que las ruandas , soy animal de pocos cambios en costumbres.
> ...



¿Qué tal sale la bullion de Perth Mint? Hace un tiempo tenía escuchado que tenía muchos problemas con las manchas de leche, no sé si la han corregido.


----------



## timi (24 Jun 2019)

Yo todas las monedas las envaso al vacío y las guardo en el " bunker " . Algunas pocas las tengo a mano para poder estar en contacto con algo de metal y para regalar alguna , pero las demás no las he tocado mas
La colección de mi hija , tiene varias de la Perth Mint y en una si que le salio alguna . La intención es que las mire , toque y aprenda a valorarlas ,,, y si llega el momento y yo no las necesito sepa valorar la herencia .


----------



## timi (24 Jun 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Nadie comenta nada, pero me parece que la inversión esta siguiendo la pirámide de Exter a rajatabla. Estamos en la fase final, donde se compra solo renta fija de la mejor calidad (bonos estatales) y el siguiente y penúltimo paso es la liquidez.
> 
> Con tipos negativos solo hace falta un pequeño impulso (por ejemplo, que los bancos nos quieran cobrar por los depósitos) para una huida hacia la liquidez en forma de dinero.
> 
> ...



Cuanta razón tienes , al menos esa es mi percepción ,,,,


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esa moneda en concreto yo NO la recomiendo, pues como bien dices tiene ese problema. Las Maples desde el 2018 ya no lo tienen y están al mismo precio, esas sí las recomiendo. Y sino pagando un poco más, las Kruggers.



Las Kruggers son una gozada, son las que compro de manera habitual, pero quería comprar de otras bullion y todo apunta a que voy a comprar esta vez Maples por el precio que van. Soy de esas personas que son bastante conservadoras en este sentido y siempre hago la misma compra. Haré pedido "largo" de Maples y alguna premium de 2oz.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# casaytierras: Creo que la mayoría que tenemos una vivienda en propiedad ha sido contrayendo Deuda. Hace pocos años, decidí cancelar mi hipoteca, a pesar de que fiscalmente NO era una decisión acertada, pero SIEMPRE he sido muy contrario a tener Deuda si tengo la opción de eliminarla. Con esto, casaytierras, te estoy diciendo que entiendo tu posición, entre otras cosas porque he pasado por esa situación. Y la mejor manera de "optimizar" nuestras Finanzas personales es ir eliminando esa Deuda de larga duración que suele constituir la compra de una vivienda habitual. De paso, si podemos ir promediando algunas compras en MPs, mejor que mejor, pero lo más inteligente es SIEMPRE priorizar lo más INMEDIATO.

# timi: Nos conocemos y sabes que compartimos más o menos las mismas "percepciones"... Pues, mira, ayer compré un tubo de las Canguros y unas cuantas Krugerrand en esa misma tienda. A veces el buen hacer y servicio se pagan también y a mí NO me va de unos pocos Euros arriba o abajo...

Y está claro que efectivo hay que tener, porque en la gasolinera NO puedo pagar con mis MPs. Esa es una "aberración" que el Sistema implementó en su momento y que ha calado profundamente entre el "REBAÑO", de manera que cambiar esto va a ser harto complicado.

# Bohemian: Llevo muchos años en esto de los MPs y las "manchas de leche" acaban apareciendo en muchas monedas. Las Maples han sido las "líderes" en este apartado y las canadienses tienen bastante mala fama al respecto. Sin embargo, tengo varias con Premium y que siguen impolutas... En fin, será cuestión de Suerte o que las he conservado bien.

Si a tí te interesa la Plata en sí misma, lo de menos son las "manchas de leche", ya que eso NO afecta a la Ley de la moneda. Y estamos hablando de un Bullion barato y las Canguros son ahora las más idóneas en ese apartado. Por un poco más tienes las Krugerrand, Philarmonicas, etc.

Mirate las Queen's Beast porque tienen un buen diseño y es una colección que acabará revalorizándose en el tiempo. Ahora mismo, la primera moneda que se emitió ya tiene un fuerte sobreprecio. Además, tiene un diseño bonito y en el formato de 2 Oz., y más en la de 10 Oz., "luce" MUCHO. Y están MUY BIEN de precio, al menos en estos momentos.

Y, antes de dejarlo, he de DESCUBRIRME ante un político que ha demostrado una GRAN HONESTIDAD. Me estoy refiriendo a Toni Roldán, Portavoz adjunto de Ciudadanos en el Congreso, y que acaba de anunciar que deja la Política y todos sus cargos por estar en desacuerdo con la deriva tomada por su Partido. Le deseo mucha Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (24 Jun 2019)

De acuerdo por supuesto.
El problema es que los metaleros siempre piensan (pensamos) que "esta subida es la buena". 
Y aún no ha sido. Llegará estoy seguro pero para los nuevos que nos lean, comprar como si no hubiera mañana en valores de un 35% por debajo del máximo histórico puede ser algo....bueno, arriesgado en subida vertical.
Los que compraron por encima de 1400$ en Marzo del 2011, se encontraron en Agosto con precios de 1900$, eso sí, si no vendieron en ese mismo momento han tenido que esperar 8 años para replicar mismos precios (sin ajustar inflación ni base monetaria). Acertar con el timing perfecto es muy complicado, pero encima vender el físico habiendo acertado el timing perfecto es imposible.
Gold tops $1,900, looking 'a bit bubbly'
A 1000$ será dificil (muy dificil) que baje, pero que corrija de nuevo a valores sobre los 1250$ ya es mucho más posible. Sobre todo si lo que se pretende es formar una base sólida de precio, como lo fueron los 1100$ hace un par de años.
Si lo que se pretende es comprar físico para guardar durante décadas....prudencia.
Claro que también me puedo equivocar y USA e Irán vayan a la guerra y ahi si que se monta una buena, pero tiempo ha habido para acumular y hacer los deberes (desde 2013-2014 aprox).


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: NO, no veo que el Oro pueda tocar los $1000, al menos durante un largo período de tiempo. La tendencia es claramente ALCISTA, aunque pueda corregir, dado que la subida ha sido bastante vertical, pero vamos no deja de ser un deseo interesado... E insisto en que los Bonos están indicando lo que están indicando... Otra cosa es que el mundo esté lleno de miopes, tuertos y ciegos...

Lo del dron parece que está MUY CLARO, pero los americanos ya tienen "experiencia" histórica en buscar "excusas" y, curiosamente, muy vinculadas a la mar: Maine, Lusitania, Pearl Harbor, Tonkín, etc. Que acaben atacando a Irán es una cuestión de tiempo, lo tienen en la "cabeza" desde que salieron por "patas" de allí... La de "pasta" que llevan gastada incordiando a ese país y eso es por "algo", aunque sea por un "orgullo malherido"...

Irán es un peligro por su programa nuclear, pero el de Arabia Saudita NO... cuando es el mayor fomentador entre "bambalinas" del Terrorismo islamista. Es un auténtico ESPERPENTO.

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Bohemian: Llevo muchos años en esto de los MPs y las "manchas de leche" acaban apareciendo en muchas monedas. Las Maple han sido las "líderes" en este apartado y las canadienses tienen bastante mala fama al respecto. Sin embargo, tengo varias con Premium y que siguen impolutas... En fin, será cuestión de Suerte o que las he conservado bien.
> 
> Si a tí te interesa la Plata en sí misma, lo de menos son las "manchas de leche", ya que eso NO afecta a la Ley de la moneda. Y estamos hablando de un Bullion barato y las Canguros son ahora las más idóneas en ese apartado. Por un poco más tienes las Krugerrand, Philarmonicas, etc.



En mi caso seguro que es cuestión de suerte. Hace un año que completé la colección de maples de 1oz de plata y salvo 1 del '04 que le han salido manchas las demás siguen impolutas, están encapsuladas y guardadas en un simple maletín.


----------



## timi (24 Jun 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> De acuerdo por supuesto.
> El problema es que los metaleros siempre piensan (pensamos) que "esta subida es la buena".
> Y aún no ha sido. Llegará estoy seguro pero para los nuevos que nos lean, comprar como si no hubiera mañana en valores de un 35% por debajo del máximo histórico puede ser algo....bueno, arriesgado en subida vertical.
> Los que compraron por encima de 1400$ en Marzo del 2011, se encontraron en Agosto con precios de 1900$, eso sí, si no vendieron en ese mismo momento han tenido que esperar 8 años para replicar mismos precios (sin ajustar inflación ni base monetaria). Acertar con el timing perfecto es muy complicado, pero encima vender el físico habiendo acertado el timing perfecto es imposible.
> ...




Cada uno tiene que ser consciente de sus limitaciones , Soy metalero por muchas razones , pero una mas es que no puedes vender así como así el metal. Lo que parece un punto en contra , para mi es uno a favor ya que como soy impaciente y dudo de mis propias decisiones pasadas , el tener metal en propiedad me frena a la hora de vender. En rv lo tengo comprobado , he perdido mas por vender antes de tiempo que por comprar a destiempo. Los mp's , lo sabre dentro de unos años , creo que corrigieran este defecto que tengo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2019)

Hola, oliaras: Ya he dicho que eso va como va... Yo sólo compro alguna Maple conmemorativa, pero fuera de eso, NO pienso comprar ninguna más y ya sé que han dicho que el "problema" está subsanado. Bueno, eso se sabrá con los años...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2019)

Expertos del hilo, no os parece extraño que la plata siga teniendo esa tendencia a subir de manera demasiado pausada? Dadas las noticias que hay sobre su escasez, además de problemas geopolíticos y económicos (sobre todo en ralentización de economías fuertes) no debería estar ya por los 20? Si no es ahora, lo será a final de año, no es posible que siga entre la franja de 10-15$. De hecho me hace sospechar de manos invisibles que hacen que el precio no suba en absoluto, por ello aprovecho a comprar, está a precios muy bajos aún y quizás esté más bajo en algún punto de este verano, pero lo que me hace predecir mediante gráficos es su repunte a los 20 para final de año.


----------



## MIP (24 Jun 2019)

Puedes comprarlos en tubos de 25, y el precio es el mismo.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Jun 2019)

Que os parecen las monedas de oro de 1 oz de .99999? Tienen bastante premium pero "no sé donde leí alguna vez que no sé donde" en una crisis estas monedas se revalorizaron exageradamente frente a las normales .9999

Me parece demasiado premium por tener un poco más de finura pero a saber, quizás son el no va más; como no tengo ni idea, pregunto.

Zankxx!


----------



## oinoko (24 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo del dron parece que está MUY CLARO, pero los americanos ya tienen "experiencia" histórica en buscar "excusas" y, curiosamente, muy vinculadas a la mar: Maine, Lusitania, Pearl Harbour, Tonkín, etc. Que acaben atacando a Irán es una cuestión de tiempo, lo tienen en la "cabeza" desde que salieron por "patas" de allí... La de "pasta" que llevan gastada incordiando a ese país y eso es por "algo", aunque sea por un "orgullo malherido"...
> 
> Irán es un peligro por su programa nuclear, pero el de Arabia Saudita NO... cuando es el mayor fomentador entre "bambalinas" del Terrorismo islamista. Es un auténtico ESPERPENTO.
> 
> Saludos.



Roosevelt se dejo bombardear Pearl Harbour para justificar la entrada de USA en la WWII. Hace años que sabía que había indicios importantes: Todos los fines de semana todos los barcos estaban siempre en puerto (parece ser que para evitar el pago de horas extras a las tripulaciones), ya es casualidad que precisamente ese fin de semana los portaviones y todos los barcos con menos de 20 años estaban de “maniobras sorpresa” y solo quedaba en la base la chatarra de la primera guerra mundial, que iba muy justita de antiaereos, y puesta a huevo para que la hudieran.

Hace unos meses leyendo sobre la invasión nazi en Rusia me encontré con la confirmación de modo indirecto: Stalin había tenido desde el inicio de la invasión nazi en Junio de 1941 hasta finales de Noviembre de 1941 al ejercito siberiano al completo inmovilizado en Vladivostok, porque se temía una invasión Japonesa, y a finales de Noviembre de 1941 lo moviliza entero hacia Moscú.

Es decir, con los alemanes a 50 Km de Moscu y Stalin tiene tanto miedo de los japos que tiene un ejercito *profesional* y bien entrenado, de medio millón de hombres que se pasa 5 meses inmovilizado en la otra punta de Rusia por si acaso los japos le atacan, y el mismo puto día que la flota japonesa sale de las Islas Kuriles (el 26 de Noviembre) con dirección a Pearl Harbour (el ataque fue el 7 de diciembre), ese ejercito se moviliza enterito a bloque hacia Moscu, usando el transiberiano. Muchas casualidades , no?

La historia oficial reconoce que “a finales de noviembre del 1941 el servicio de espionaje ruso informa de que los japos *no* van a atacar Rusia y que eso permite movilizar al ejercito siberiano”. La otra parte de la historia, la de que saben donde SI van a atacar los japos, no la cuentan. Sería muy raro que los rusos lo supieran y los americanos no. Casi me lo creo antes al revés, que se enteraron primero los americanos y estos se lo contaron a los rusos. Los americanos reconocieron haber descifrado el codigo japones en 1942, y gracias a ello supieron con antelación p.ej. que los japos iban a atacar Midway. Seguro que en Pearl Harbour no lo tenían todavía?

Por cierto, fue el ejército siberiano el que hizo retroceder a Hitler en Moscu a principios de Diciembre de 1941 (eran tropas acostumbradas al frio y que venian de "refresco") y no como se simplifica muchas veces diciendo que "El General Invierno” derroto a Hitler. Pero con la tonteria del "General Invierno" les quitas merito a los rusos y evitas tener que explicar que estaba haciendo ese ejercito siberiano inmovil en Vladivostok y sobretodo, porque de pronto se moviliza enterito el día que la flota japonesa salio rumbo Pearl Harbour.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (24 Jun 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 121115



Unas reflexiones sobre la pirámide.
Yo la parte de Real State no lo veo claro. Hay activos inmobiliarios y activos inmobiliarios. Que se lo digan al fondo Pontegadea.
Un piso en la calle Serrano en Madrid es oro puro (y nunca mejor dicho). Y siempre habrá quién esté dispuesto a pagar cash inmediato por un PER de menos de 30 en zona premium. Ahora si uno quiere vender su piso interior en Orcasitas en plena crisis....
Los diamantes no lo veo. Es un mercado totalmente controlado por DeBeers a nivel mundial. Si alguien intenta revender un anillo de diamantes o un diamante en el mercado de segunda mano pierde un 45-50% del precio pagado....si algún algún joyero tiene el detalle de comprárselo por supuesto. la subasta es la única opción. El gap entre precio "nuevo" y "usado" deja al de los coches en calderilla.
Las commodities, especialmente las energéticas son las que dirigen los precios de los "listed stocks". Ojo. Yo lo pondría al nivel de la deuda estatal. Government bonds. Son IOUs energéticos.
Lo demás bastante de acuerdo.


----------



## FranMen (24 Jun 2019)

Sobre la serie Queen Beast 
La serie de monedas "The Queen's Beasts" - Blog Numismatico


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2019)

A mi me acaba frustrando que tengan una comisión tan alta en comparación con el oro. La plata sin comisión imagino que estaríamos a diferentes precios que los actuales que están en el rango de los 16'99 por onza según las bullion cuando a día de hoy en bolsa está a 13'57€. Me estoy empezando a pensar en ahorrar un poco y comprar oro. No sé que hacer, me da mucha rabia que esté tan estancado la plata y me hace dudar, siempre he sido platero y seguiré comprando plata. Pero me genera ciertas cavilaciones acerca de su precio actual. 

Quizás compro lingote pequeño de 5g de Feingold para probar a ver. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Que viene (24 Jun 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> A mi me acaba frustrando que tengan una comisión tan alta en comparación con el oro. La plata sin comisión imagino que estaríamos a diferentes precios que los actuales que están en el rango de los 16'99 por onza según las bullion cuando a día de hoy en bolsa está a 13'57€. Me estoy empezando a pensar en ahorrar un poco y comprar oro. No sé que hacer, me da mucha rabia que esté tan estancado la plata y me hace dudar, siempre he sido platero y seguiré comprando plata. Pero me genera ciertas cavilaciones acerca de su precio actual.
> 
> Quizás compro lingote pequeño de 5g de Feingold para probar a ver. ¿Cómo lo veis?



Para 5gr mejor busca una moneda de 1/4 oz o soberanos. Y si es posible, mientras conoces las monedas, que estas sean del año en curso o reciente (o de vendedor reconocido)
Los lingotes tienen sentido cuando hablamos de pesos mayores. Por ejemplo, es más cómodo vender un lingote de 12,5 kilos que vender 400 onzas.


----------



## Que viene (24 Jun 2019)

Pues eso, para eso veo los lingotes o en todo caso para mínimo 250 gr.

Prefiero las monedas y especialmente soberanos. Si se van comprando cada año, dentro de 15 o 25 años hasta te encontrarás con ediciones que adquieren mayor premium (1989 proof, 2002, 2005, 2012, 2017 proof).


----------



## MIP (24 Jun 2019)

Las monedas de plata valen más no solo por el IVA (que fuera de Europa no se da en muchos países) sino porque preparar las planchas, los cuños, la prensa, etc... tiene un coste fijo que es similar para el oro y la plata, pero que proporcionalmente al precio es mucho mayor en una onza de plata que de oro. 

Si por ej la plata costara 60€ a nadie le parecería excesivo que una moneda costase 62€, pero sí que de 13,5€ a 15,5€ supone mucho más en porcentaje.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Jun 2019)

off topic documentado sobre el derribo del dron espia:



Spoiler






Ultimate dijo:


> Iranian FM Zarif Reveals Detailed Map of Downed US Drone's Route
> *Zarif FM Irán revela mapa detallado de la ruta del avion no tripulado de E.E.U.U. derribado*
> 
> _*17:57 22.06.2019 *_
> ...









Ultimate dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Ultimate dijo:


> MoA - As Trump Wants To Avoid A Shooting War, Iran Will Use Other Means To Pressure Him
> _*Como Trump quiere evitar una guerra de disparos, Irán usará otros medios para presionarlo
> 22 de junio de 2019
> 
> ...


----------



## Que viene (24 Jun 2019)

¿De qué otras? ¿De un Krugerrand? Un Krugerrand es de una onza (31,1 gramos) y un soberano son 7,32 gramos. Ambas monedas son de 22 quilates (0,917 aproximadamente de oro). En proporción, el precio es casi el mismo para una moneda de 2019. 

La diferencia está en que es más fácil vender una moneda pequeña como un soberano (o de 1/4 oz como encuentras también los Krugerrand) que una moneda de 1oz (la comparativa sería con los billetes, ¿qué es más fácil manejar, billetes de 20 € o de 100 € para el día a día?)

En cuanto a valor numismático o premium, que yo sepa en Krugerrand no encontrarás ningún año que se revalorice (quizás algún año conmemorativo puede tener un sobreprecio). Pero en el caso de los soberanos, es una moneda que en algunos países es bastante _coleccionable_ incluso en su versión bullion y se encuentran acuñaciones bastante buscadas hasta cuando la tirada es superior.


----------



## MIP (24 Jun 2019)

El truco es que las monedas no llevan Iva o es reducido, en algunos países. 

Pero los lingotes siempre llevan IVA

Con las monedas de 1kg pasa que el proceso es mucho más lioso y caro y obviamente cuesta más acuñarlas que una de 1oz.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ya han sacado 7, el Grifo no viene en esa web, salio en 2017, y actualmente la de 2 Oz del Grifo es la mas cara.



Es una pasada lo de las Beasts de 2oz. Las de 2017 están ya al doble y al triple del precio original.. estoy por comprar un tubo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2019)

Hola, oinoko: Como veo que te interesa el tema del ataque japonés a Pearl Harbor, te aconsejo el libro "Day of Deceit: The Truth about FDR and Pearl Harbor", de Robert B. Stinnett. Sobre el mismo te dejo un enlace...

The Day of Deceit: The Truth About FDR and Pearl Harbor | Bettina Bien Greaves, Robert B. Stinnett

Aporta datos MUY RELEVANTES. Y también existe otro libro interesante, pero más sensacionalista: "Pearl Harbor: Mother of All Conspiracies", de Mark Willey.

Yo tengo bastante CLARO que no sólo Japón deseaba el ataque, sino que los EE.UU. también lo deseaban y más que nadie Franklin D. Roosevelt. Además, los EE.UU. eran conscientes de que se preparaba un ataque, pero quizás NO -o SÍ...- de la dimensión del mismo.

Hay algo que es DEMOLEDOR: El 27 de Enero de 1941, el embajador estadounidense en Tokio, Joseph Grew, había enviado un mensaje a Washington: "Hay un rumor que sostiene que los japoneses, en caso de romper (se refiere a las negociaciones entonces abiertas) con EE.UU. están planeando un ataque sorpresivo masivo en Pearl Harbor". Curiosamente, de esto apenas se ha hablado.

Pero, aparte de la advertencia del embajador Grew, habían mensajes desencriptados que ordenaban a los diplomáticos japoneses en Washington que se deshicieran de material y documentación, o incluso un dibujo detallado del puerto de Pearl Harbor hecho por un cónsul japonés.

Otro dato RELEVANTE: En 1940, el Almirante J.O. Richardson, comandante de la flota, voló a Washington para protestar contra la decisión de FDR de atracar la flota permanentemente en Hawai, en lugar de su NORMAL PUNTO DE ATRAQUE en la Costa Oeste de los EE.UU. Después de una acalorada discusión con Roosevelt, Richardson dijo: "Me marché con la impresión de que, a pesar de haberlo dicho bien alto, el Presidente estaba plenamente decidido a poner a los Estados Unidos en la guerra si Gran Bretaña podía aguantar hasta que fuera reelecto".

Richardson acabó siendo rápidamente relevado del mando y sustituido por el Almirante Husband E. Kimmel, quien también informó a Roosevelt de las deficiencias de Pearl Harbor, pero aceptó la colocación allí, confiando en que Washington le notificaría cualquier información de inteligencia que indicara un ataque. Lo que NO sucedió...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2019)

Por cierto, el Oro en los... ¡$1423,20! BRUTAL... Son niveles NO vistos desde Agosto del 2013 y aunque sigo creyendo que habrá una corrección (el RSI está muy sobrecomprado) parece que pronto se avecina una buena subida y a lo largo de este año. Posiblemente, se cumpla mi pronóstico de que los máximos del Oro se romperán el próximo año. Lo que tampoco es una buena noticia... y lo dejo ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Son muy bonitas, mis preferidas las de 2 Oz, ya tengo todas, de algunas varias unidades.
> 
> Pero aun así creo que están sobrevaloradas, pero oye habrá que aprovecharlo.
> 
> ...



¡Annnda coño! Estaba buscando los diferentes modelos y no encontraba todos de un mismo año XD. Ahora que has puesto la lista tengo los 7 primeros, ¡y yo sin enterarme! Eso sí, están bien pagados en su día. Estaré atento a los 3 restantes.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Pues, el Oro está IMPARABLE... Hace unos minutos en los $1440,85, aunque ha llegado a marcar los $1442,15... Cómo deben estar las cosas entre "bambalinas" para que se estén dando estos súbitos precios en el Oro. Está en una zona MUY RELEVANTE y cuya ruptura llevaría al Oro al entorno de los $1573,00. Eso, en función de los "acontecimientos", podría producirse de forma bastante rápida y antes de fin de año... En cualquier caso, sigo creyendo que tiene que producirse una corrección más pronto que tarde, pero NO da la sensación de que vaya a ser de gran calado, aunque NUNCA se sabe...

Curiosamente, el COT publicado el Viernes indica que éste ha vuelto a FALLAR... Eso es importante, por cuanto los Cortos son muy notorios y, sin embargo, NO han podido impedir la entrada de "manos fuertes" en el Oro. Os dejo un enlace para que lo podáis ver...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - June 21, 2019

Y también dejo un artículo interesante y que apoya el comentario que estoy realizando...

VERY IMPORTANT WEEK FOR GOLD: Where Is The Price Heading? – SRSrocco Report

Y el ratio del Oro vs Plata en... ¡93,15! COMPRA CLARA en la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2019)

Y ahí va otro interesante artículo...

- The Financial War Escalates | Silver Phoenix

Destacaría lo que comenta respecto a que China ha implementado políticas monetarias similares a las estadounidenses y Pekín puede encontrarse con una gran desventaja al haberse adentrado en ese "juego" de suma cero... El USD y el Yuan son monedas basadas en créditos sin respaldo y plagados de Deudas. Y NO hay duda de que en un enfrentamiento entre el USD y el Yuan se decantará a favor del primero, a pesar de algunos "seguidores" que esperan "milagros" desde China...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2019)

Hola, sdPrincBurb: Eso es algo que llegará... aunque mi "precio objetivo" queda bastante lejos aún. De todas formas, la Plata anda rezagada en relación al Oro y, normalmente, en los "escapes" suele tomar la delantera... perooooo parece que eso de los "nuevos tiempos" es cada vez más cierto.

La Plata hay que tomarla con "Santa" Paciencia y MUCHA... Es un activo TANGIBLE que ahora está tremendamente BARATO y que los mercados acabarán reconociendo. Lo que no sé si más tarde o más pronto...

En cualquier caso, las subidas en los MPs podrían tomarse un merecido descanso y corregir antes de emprender nuevas subidas. A ver si es verdad y a algunos nos permite cargar un poco más de Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Pues, *el Oro está IMPARABLE*... Hace unos minutos en los $1440,85, aunque ha llegado a marcar los $1442,15... Cómo deben estar las cosas entre "bambalinas" para que se estén dando estos súbitos precios en el Oro. Está en una zona MUY RELEVANTE y cuya ruptura llevaría al Oro al entorno de los $1573,00. Eso, en función de los "acontecimientos", podría producirse de forma bastante rápida y antes de fin de año... En cualquier caso, sigo creyendo que tiene que producirse una corrección más pronto que tarde, pero NO da la sensación de que vaya a ser de gran calado, aunque NUNCA se sabe...
> 
> Curiosamente, el COT publicado el Viernes indica que éste ha vuelto a FALLAR... Eso es importante, por cuanto los Cortos son muy notorios y, sin embargo, NO han podido impedir la entrada de "manos fuertes" en el Oro. Os dejo un enlace para que lo podáis ver...
> 
> ...



Como recordareis algunos, predije que sobre diciembre del año pasado el oro rompería los 1400$... evidentemente me comí el owned, y lo expuse en su día.

Me despistó bastante como hemos comentado por aquí la subida de todos los activos que tradicionalmente van contra el oro, quizá una esperada bajada de tipos a nivel global hacia 0 o negativos, justifique esta progresión en paralelo a la renta variable...¿quién sabe?

Por otra parte el valor refugio del oro se está viendo a la vez imitado con el querido/odiado BTC... de hecho, las subidas van a la par, no en porcentajes, pero si en tiempo.

Es como si los mercados empezasen a posicionarse cara un desenlace fatal en algún aspecto, ya sea geopolítico, o simple aceptación d ela realidad y recesión al canto para varios años.

¿en que se podrían convertir los fondos de inversión en los próximos años en cualquiera de esos dos escenarios citados?

Si obtenemos rentabilidad negativa o 0 por nuestros depósitos a plazo, y obtenemos retornos muy negativos en la renta variable...¿cual es el refugio?

Id pensando, aun que sé que lo tenéis claro...de momento el balón sigue en el aire, pero creo que se acerca claramente al suelo y veremos si el patadón adelante nos sigue funcionando.

Recordemos que lo que estamos viviendo hoy en economía macro, es nuevo... tipos 0, políticas monetarias expansivas masivas, inflación contenida, renta variable en máximos históricos, crédito privado contenido... si en una olla mezclamos alimentos al azar esperando obtener el mejor guiso, vamos a depender de la suerte que sea comestible...y de esta pota sale un olor que no invita a probar...aun que nos lo tengamos que comer enterito.

Mucha atención a los indicadores...y ojo al indice VIX


----------



## Jebediah (25 Jun 2019)

Parece el gráfico del Bitcoin... la olla express está pitando.


----------



## srdome (25 Jun 2019)

Buenos dias gracias a todos por este fantastico foro


----------



## Muttley (25 Jun 2019)

Yo creo que no.
Si vendes a un particular el IVA no te lo va a pagar. Y yo creo que a una tienda física tampoco. Por eso es vital pagar lo menos posible por IVA y comprar en paises con IVA reducido o inexistente.
Entre un lingote de 1kg-10oz-5oz y una moneda de 1kg-10oz-5oz no hay color.
La moneda de largo a mismo precio. Por varias razones:
1- Es mucho más difícil falsificar una moneda de 1 kg que un lingote.
2- Es mucho más bonita una moneda de 1kg (lunares, kookas, libertades, koalas, arca de noe...) que un lingote.
3- El valor del lingote replicará la plata siempre. Una moneda de kg del año del dragón lunar II 2012 (si se es capaz de encontrarla claro) se pide MUCHO más que el precio de un lingote de 1kg en cualquier momento. Y eso extensible para cualquier moneda de 1kg de agunos años con cambio de diseño.
Yo tengo algunos lingotes pero sólo porque no podía acceder a plata a precio razonable en mi pais de residencia anterior.
Ahora de vuelta en España ni me lo planteo. Moneda siempre.


----------



## SOY (25 Jun 2019)

El oro sube y la plata estancada. Y el ratio oro : plata sigue creciendo. ¿Por qué?. Porque es más fácil/barato contener/manipular el precio de la plata (mediante ventas al descubierto), que el precio del oro.

Cuando el precio de la plata desborde, subirá como un cohete.












.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Bohemian (25 Jun 2019)

SOY dijo:


> El oro sube y la plata estancada. Y el ratio oro : plata sigue creciendo. ¿Por qué?. Porque es más fácil/barato contener/manipular el precio de la plata (mediante ventas al descubierto), que el precio del oro.
> 
> Cuando el precio de la plata desborde, subirá como un cohete.
> .
> ...



Estoy harto de las manipulaciones que sufre la plata, al final, mi pensamiento también va en consonancia con el tuyo Soy. Creo que la plata el día que sea libre, veremos que va a subir y no sé si al precio del oro, pero podría llegar a los 150$ en apenas unos 5-10 años.


----------



## SOY (25 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Suena muy bonito, pero con un ratio 30:1 supondría la Oz de oro a 4500USD para plata a 150USD/Oz.
> 
> Tengo tantas ganas como el que más en ver algo semejante, pero prefiero no hacerme ilusiones, la vida suele ser menos optimista con todos nosotros.



El oro puede subir mucho más que 4500$ y el ratio puede llegar a estar por debajo de 10:1. No son sucesos tan improbables como para que haya que descartarlos.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Jun 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Es una pasada lo de las Beasts de 2oz. Las de 2017 están ya al doble y al triple del precio original.. estoy por comprar un tubo



Y los de 1/4 oz de oro hay variaciones terribles de precio. El Griffin o el León en goldsilver están a 365€ y en coininvest a 523€. Vaya mareo.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Es una locura, en eBay están pidiendo barbaridades por el León y el Grifo (en coininvest más caras aún, incluso están caras en goldsilver)... el Unicornio y el Dragon van por el mismo camino... por eso he comprado varias del Yale, Falcon y Bull (que aún están a buen precio), que en un par de años se pondrán igual. Y las otras 3 que van a salir haré lo mismo.
> 
> En numismaticabilbao tienen toda la colección (las 7 que han salido) por 389, unos 56€ por moneda gastos incluidos.
> 
> Saludos.



Solo veo el León y el Dragón en esa página, se habrán agotado. Una lástima por que me queda bastante a mano para ir a la tienda también.


----------



## SOY (25 Jun 2019)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Jun 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> Estoy harto de las manipulaciones que sufre la plata, al final, mi pensamiento también va en consonancia con el tuyo Soy. Creo que la plata el día que sea libre, veremos que va a subir y no sé si al precio del oro, pero podría llegar a los 150$ en apenas unos 5-10 años.



Diez años? Mucho me parece.

En un par de años estaremos en plena crisis. Si no se dispara para entonces es que encontraron la fórmula otra vez. O ya la tienen.

Yo la plata la tengo toda en bullionvault, unos cincuenta kilos. Amén de unos kilos en onzas en casa.

Creo en ella y suelo especular en mineras de plata y también de oro. Esta subida la pillé. Ahora es difícil que se me escape alguna.

Ante las previsibles objeciones, que no puedo negar sobre esta opción, decir que yo no puedo tener tantos kilos enterrados por ahí, ni tampoco en el colchón.

Es una forma de no pagar iva y poder especular algo con el fin de obtener más kilos. Y todo legal.

De momento. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bohemian (25 Jun 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Diez años? Mucho me parece.
> 
> En un par de años estaremos en plena crisis. Si no se dispara para entonces es que encontraron la fórmula otra vez. O ya la tienen.
> 
> ...



50kg no está nada mal, yo tengo sólo una décima parte y estoy pensando en aportar un poco más estos últimos meses al precio que va. Desde entonces no he dejado de comprar mensualmente de forma religiosa. Lo que me gustaría ver algún sitio dónde pudieran estar seguros, por ahora los tengo en casa en una caja fuerte. Y como tu dices, puede que llegue antes el madmax.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Jun 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> 50kg no está nada mal, yo tengo sólo una décima parte y estoy pensando en aportar un poco más estos últimos meses al precio que va. Desde entonces no he dejado de comprar mensualmente de forma religiosa. Lo que me gustaría ver algún sitio dónde pudieran estar seguros, por ahora los tengo en casa en una caja fuerte. Y como tu dices, puede que llegue antes el madmax.



Tampoco es tanta plata. Es una cantidad modesta. Me gasté unos 20.000 hace unos seis años y por ahí se andan, esperando a que eclosionen. Con subidas y bajadas, por supuesto. La que tengo en onzas ni la considero, servirá para comprar el pan.

Para los pudientes de verdad, calderilla. Acabo de ver en el bar donde tomé el aperitivo un menda que se bajó de un SUV Porsche de esos enormes que costará unos cien mil euros. Ese supongo que tendrá millones en activos financieros y en empresas y no estará pensando en invertir ese dinero en plata, que también la tendrá por toneladas.

Pero yo soy un asalariado normal, si doblo o triplico el capital ya me dará una alegría. Podré comprar una casita devaluada de precio cuando estalle de verdad la burbuja inmobiliaria, en un pueblo nada turístico, cerca de la playa, para morir contemplando las olas desde una hamaca una tarde de otoño.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2019)

Hola, sPrinvBurb: Tampoco te pienses que la cantidad de Kovaliov es "desorbitante"... Por este hilo, y en el foro en general, hay "metaleros" que llevan mucho tiempo en esto, de manera que promediando bien en el tiempo es fácil que muchos hayan llegado e incluso superado esa cantidad.

El concepto "metalero" del Ahorro/Inversión es MUY DIFERENTE al tradicional y se prefiere ATESORAR... Seguro que con distintos "objetivos", pero sin "prisas". En este "mundillo" NO hay que tenerlas y no se debe emprender dicho "camino" sino se está MUY CONVENCIDO. Uno NO debe dejarse influenciar por lo que se comenta en los foros, incluido este hilo. Esto va por los más "novatos", a los demás NO hay que "explicarles" NADA sobre algo que conocen bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Joer me acabas de deprimir, voy a sacar la plata que me suba la moral...



Nada, no te preocupes. No me hagas caso. Tu no te vas a morir.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2019)

¡Joder! Kovaliov, si cuando nace ya está predestinado a morir... Eso es una Ciencia "cierta". Ahora en serio, por esto en concreto sdPrincBurb NO va a "morir". Seguro.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Diez años? Mucho me parece.
> 
> En un par de años estaremos en plena crisis. Si no se dispara para entonces es que encontraron la fórmula otra vez. O ya la tienen.
> 
> ...



En caso de algún tipo de acontecimiento geopolítico adverso que requiera cierre fronterizo o similares, amén de algún tipo de corralito, te fías del depositario?

Me parecen bastantes 50Kg de plata para tenerlos demasiado lejos y demasiado a desmano...pero entiendo perfectamente tu posición al respecto, sobre todo en base a una liquidación rápida.

Sea como sea, tu experiencia al respecto con ese vendedor/custodia, puede servirnos a muchos del foro, por comodidad, pero sobre todo como medio especulativo como comentaba yo el otro día respecto al platino y al IVA del mismo.

Un saludo, y ojalá tu mayor problema sea tener que decidirte si vender con un 2X o un 3X en un futuro.


----------



## Que viene (25 Jun 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Para los pudientes de verdad, calderilla. Acabo de ver en el bar donde tomé el aperitivo un menda que se bajó de un SUV Porsche de esos enormes que costará unos cien mil euros. Ese supongo que tendrá millones en activos financieros y en empresas y no estará pensando en invertir ese dinero en plata, que también la tendrá por toneladas.



Te sorprenderías de la cantidad de gente que tiene coches de más de 100000 € y no tiene nada más que deudas.
Si me dijeras un superdeportivo o un Urus ya que hablas de SUVs, pues quizás.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> En caso de algún tipo de acontecimiento geopolítico adverso que requiera cierre fronterizo o similares, amén de algún tipo de corralito, te fías del depositario?
> 
> Me parecen bastantes 50Kg de plata para tenerlos demasiado lejos y demasiado a desmano...pero entiendo perfectamente tu posición al respecto, sobre todo en base a una liquidación rápida.
> 
> ...



Este tema de Bullion Vault ya se discutió varias veces en el foro. Evidentemente, yo no tengo toda mi inversión ahí. Solo un porcentaje pequeño. Yo no cumplo esa recomendación de diversificar las inversiones porque para mi todo es mierda, menos los metales preciosos. Hablo de esta era económica, por supuesto. Los años sesenta y setenta eran otro asunto. Alguno dirá: tierra de labor y montes con madera. Ya tengo bastante de eso heredado y han pasado de valer una pequeña fortuna a casi cero. Ahí está, pero sin ninguna esperanza de que vuelva a valer algo. Lo que sobra en el Norte, que se está convirtiendo en un bosque salvaje y despoblado, es tierra de labor. Está tirada.


Yo solo invierto y ahorro en oro y plata y estaba estudiando el bitcoin hasta que pegó el pelotazo. Ahora lo he descartado hasta que corrija. Y mi forma de diversificar es tener estos activos en varios vehículos de inversión: Onzas, acciones y bullionvault. Si alguno falla, ahí estarán los otros.

Cada uno tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes. Las onzas y las mineras están bastante debatidas aquí. Bullionvault es otra cosa. Esas pirámides de confiabilidad y dureza del valor que aparecen por ahí yo las dibujaría así, de menos a más.

Negocios (a nivel de pequeño empresario, claro), dinero bancario y otros productos financieros dependientes de los bancos, Inmobiliaria, Tierras, Euros, Dólares,(estos debajo del colchón) acciones mineras (descartando el resto de la bolsa y toda esa puxarra de derivados, futuros, ETF, etc...) bullionvault y otros similares, plata y oro físicos (de estos descarto los que están en cajas de seguridad).

Esto sabiendo que todo tiene su riesgo de contraparte, menos el oro y la plata en mano ,cuyo riesgo es que te torturen los albano-kosovares para que les digas donde lo escondes, pero esto también te puede pasar si no tienes ni un gramo.

No explico como funciona porque lo pone aquí bien claro.

Condiciones generales de BullionVault

Solo decir que lo estudié mucho antes de entrar y las opiniones son elogiosas con casi toda unanimidad. Todavía no he leído nada malo de ello que tenga algo de consistencia.

Ventajas que me decidieron a meter algo de pasta ahí:

Es perfectamente legal .
Puedes salir corriendo de donde estés y conseguir efectivo en otro lugar. No necesitas ni recordar la clave.
Es seguro. No se ha hackeado jamás y,aunque lo hicieran, solo te dejan sacar el efectivo a tu cuenta bancaria de origen.
Es allocated. Es decir, está asignado, no como un ETF. Tienes una parte o un todo de un lingote que está numerado en un depósito reconocido de prestigio, en mi caso en Suiza. No especulan ni con el metal ni con el dinero en efectivo que puedas mantener en el sistema que se encuentra depositado en una cuenta bancaria.
Se audita a diario por una compañía independiente, y no desde los años cincuenta, como la FED
Puedes comprar y vender en tiempo real en su propio sistema, considerado como el mejor de su tipo. Funciona verdaderamente muy bien. Y las comisiones son bastante razonables.
No pagas IVA.
Solo declaras las plusvalías a hacienda cuando sacas el dinero a tu cuenta bancaria.
Si la empresa quebrase, los metales y el dinero depositados no se podrían tocar. Serían liquidados al instante para devolver la pasta.

Desventajas:
No se posee físicamente.
No puedes tocar el oro y la plata, ni bañarte en la piscina de monedas. Tampoco olerlo, pero como todo el mundo sabe, pecunia non olet.
El gobierno podría entrar en un depósito de esos y quedarse con todo por la cara. A tomar por el culo las leyes y las normas.
Reclamar el metal físico cuesta una pasta. No es para esto. Para esto mejor sacar el dinero y comprarlo en otro sitio.
Tienen un bot especulando en su propio sistema, pero me parece que también permiten utilizar bots externos. Esto no lo tengo claro, lo explican en las condiciones.

No le veo más.

En fin, si alguien tiene alguna pregunta... aunque supongo que por aquí habrá algún otro que tenga algo metido en esto.


----------



## Jake el perro (25 Jun 2019)

¿ Cómo veis comprar una moneda de plata de 1 kilo como esta ?

1 Kilo Koala de Plata (2019) | CoinInvest

Moneda de Plata Koala 2019 1 kg - Andorrano Joyería

Esa la manera rápida de hacerse con bastante plata de golpe


----------



## Tumama (25 Jun 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> [...]Lo que me gustaría ver algún sitio dónde pudieran estar seguros, por ahora los tengo en casa en una caja fuerte.[...]



Consulta sobre este asunto, para los que saben: ¿no se puede enterrar un frasco con monedas de oro y plata en el patio?

Según entiendo no deberían ni oxidarse, al menos las de oro... ¿Por qué no es más seguro esto que una caja fuerte?

La caja fuerte la pueden abrir, se la pueden llevar, etc. Un frasco enterrado no, la dificultad de robarlo radica en saber que existe dicho frasco y conocer su ubicación. Pero si todos usan cajas fuertes o depósitos en entidades financieras, quizá haya una desventaja que no veo.


----------



## timi (25 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ Cómo veis comprar una moneda de plata de 1 kilo como esta ?
> 
> 1 Kilo Koala de Plata (2019) | CoinInvest
> 
> ...



yo , cuando trabajo en el huerto , prefiero mil veces encontrar mil piedras pequeñas, que son fáciles de coger y transportar, que un gran pedrusco . En la plata , mis preferencias son las onzas , y acepto monedas de 2 onzas , pero las de 10 onzas no me interesan ,, no doy el perfil para ese tipo de monedas ,, que seguro que le gustan a algunos , pero no es mi formato y en un principio , no pienso comprar nunca una moneda de kg.
Yo si me decido a cargar , compro tubos enteros. La mayoría de monedas , con 2 tubos es mas de 1 kg.


----------



## jaris (25 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, el Oro en los... ¡$1423,20! BRUTAL... Son niveles NO vistos desde Agosto del 2013 y aunque sigo creyendo que habrá una corrección (el RSI está muy sobrecomprado) parece que pronto se avecina una buena subida y a lo largo de este año. Posiblemente, se cumpla mi pronóstico de que los máximos del Oro se romperán el próximo año. Lo que tampoco es una buena noticia... y lo dejo ahí.
> 
> Saludos.



Es mucho preguntar porque no sería una buena noticia que se cumpla tu pronostico?


----------



## L'omertá (25 Jun 2019)

Yo no se cuanto durará esta subida. Sé que hay mucha gente a la que le incomoda la subida del oro. Ya veremos en que queda todo esto.


----------



## casaire (25 Jun 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Es mucho preguntar porque no sería una buena noticia que se cumpla tu pronostico?




Pues creo que en el hipotético caso de que la onza de oro llegue a 4000$ o 5000$ significaría que el mundo tiene un problema económico grave. Y si llegara a 100.000$ entonces despreocúpate de tu oro y cómprate una pistola.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2019)

Que viene dijo:


> Te sorprenderías de la cantidad de gente que tiene coches de más de 100000 € y no tiene nada más que deudas.
> Si me dijeras un superdeportivo o un Urus ya que hablas de SUVs, pues quizás.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Vivo en un lugar donde a la semana de aparecer el Lambo 4x4, ví dos en la calle aparcaditos.
Y hace meses que dejé de contar los bentleys y demás...

También es cierto que aquí un Cayenne, cualquier BMW, Mercedes y demás, es casi un 30% más barato que en Europeistán...así que son coches baratos, (tipo seat, renault, skoda, peugeot), que nunca llevarán los ricos de verdad de estas tierras, y por ende, los ricos de verdad en general.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Jake el perro: Siendo "primerizo", NO parece conveniente inclinarse por la piezas mayores y lo más sensato es que empieces por los formatos de 1 y 2 Onzas. Más adelante, las de 5 y 10 Onzas. Las de 1 Kg. son palabras "mayores" y aquí tiene que primar que te guste esa moneda y la quieras para tí. Como Ahorro/Inversión NO es lo más conveniente, aunque según el tipo de moneda que sea tiene su mercado... ya lo creo que SÍ.

- Tumama: NO, no me parece la mejor opción el jardín... Para eso mejor en casa y utilizar el "ingenio"...

- timi: Contra "gustos"... perooooo yo tengo monedas de distintos tamaños, incluidas las de 1 Kg. y que pueden considerarse más "joyas" que monedas. Las de 10 Onzas son especialmente vistosas, dependiendo del motivo que incorporen.

- Jaris: Sencillo, un mundo mucho más problemático... Hace tiempo que caminamos hacia un "precipicio" que no sé si lo tenemos más cerca o más lejos... A mí está subida tan rápida del Oro me da "mala espina"... Llevamos años en los que han sucedido cosas MUY IMPORTANTES a todos los niveles y el Oro ha estado en un suelo "durmiente". Ese despertar tan súbito indica que "algo" se está "cociendo"... Esa misma "inquietud" se ha trasladado también a los Bonos, sólo falta ver a dónde se ha ido hoy el Bono estadounidense a 10 años, y también en el BitCoin. Y esto se está produciendo con las Bolsas estadounidenses rozando máximos... Todavía más "llamativo"...

- Caballero sin espada: Ya lo creo que algunas monedas de 1 Kg. tienen comprador. Yo mismo lo he sido, aunque hay que saber elegir la "pieza". De todas formas, este tipo de moneda es más para el deleite personal. Por cierto, te he leído que tienes un instrumento musical de Plata... Convendrás conmigo que tampoco es lo más usual... ¿No? Perooooo a tí te gusta y das por bueno el dinero gastado en el mismo, pues más o menos nos pasa lo mismo a otros.

Por cierto, antes de finalizar, comentaros que hoy he podido cerrar la adquisición de Oro que deseaba. Ha sido en una subasta y el precio más que óptimo. Ciertamente, si se sabe esperar y buscar, a veces surgen oportunidades sumamente interesantes. Hoy ha sido uno de esos días.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Efectivamente, para aquellos que empiezan o que, simplemente, les interesa la Plata y ningún "añadido" más, mejor el Bullion que más barato esté. Luego, a medida que avancen, ya se decantarán por las monedas que les gusten o les interesen más.

Desconocía lo que me comentas sobre los instrumentos musicales y su relación con los MPs. Es curioso porque en una parte de mi carrera profesional estuve vinculado a eventos en que tocaban bandas de música y no me fijé en ese detalle, aunque por esa época comenzaba mi afición a los MPs, así que no deja de ser normal.

Bueno, imagino que dedicar determinados importes a algo que nos "llena" es una de las mejores formas de emplear el dinero, a fin de cuentas el paso por esta vida NO es fácil y hay que buscar aquellos momentos que nos proporcionen cierta Paz...

Por cierto, se ha notado en la cotización del Oro las palabras de Powell... como NO podía ser de otra forma.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: No sé... En el mundo de hoy, la "Inversión" suele ser meramente ESPECULATIVA y el BitCoin es uno de los mejores ejemplos de ello. Es uno de los motivos por los que NO me interesa, luego esos movimientos tan amplios que tiene NO los hacen "pececillos", así que -para mí- lo mejor es estar lejos e ignorarlo.

Y la corrección esperada en los MPs parece que está en marcha, a fin de cuentas los RSI estaban muy sobrecomprados. NO cabe duda de que Powell ha salido a la palestra cuando ha visto que los activos "refugio" se estaban disparando... Bueno, allá él, porque tanto si le gusta como si no, acabará bajando las tasas de interés SÍ o SÍ... Es una cuestión de tiempo y que corre en su contra.

Y relacionado con esto, dejo el siguiente enlace:

- Gold Prices Fall From 6-Year Highs Following Fed Chair Powell Comments

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Jun 2019)

Buenos días parece que rusia cargo 6 toneladas de oro antes que esté superara los 1400$... por otro lado este artículo me pareció interesante..
El micro impulso de la plata no logra recortar las diferencias del ratio con el oro, todo lo contrario


Namasté


----------



## maragold (26 Jun 2019)

Con el oro en máximos de los últimos años, me veía en la obligación de pasar a saludar.
Os leo en la sombra, pero la vida no me da para postear.
Un abrazo a todos y especialmente a mi tocayo, por seguir manteniendo vivo el hilo.


----------



## Bohemian (26 Jun 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Buenos días parece que rusia cargo 6 toneladas de oro antes que esté superara los 1400$... por otro lado este artículo me pareció interesante..
> El micro impulso de la plata no logra recortar las diferencias del ratio con el oro, todo lo contrario
> 
> 
> Namasté



Según Bernstein(autor Historia del oro como una obsesión, que me recomendó Fernando) hubo una vez que se puso por encima la plata, sólo porque se extrajo poco ese año... Creo que hablaba de una época bastante remota, pero imaginad que sucede que las mineras de plata no extraen suficiente plata como para superar al oro en extracción.... Veríamos de nuevo a la plata al alcance del oro de una maldita vez. Pero será dificil que esté en el ratio 30:1 que hablábamos ayer paraisofiscal y yo, dificil, pero que puede acontecer en menos que canta un gallo si la cosa se pone turbia respecto a temas tecnológicos, porque creo que no hay problemas geopolíticos en temas de plata.

PD: Que esté en 93:1 me parece ya soberanamente un insulto a la plata. Ayer en la compra de plata mensual, tuve que comprar por primera vez premiums. En mi vida como platero había comprado, pero me veo obligado a comprar a comprar un par en cada compra. Y han caido la queen beast de 2oz y unas kookaburra a buen precio del 2017.

PD2: He hecho mi primera compra en eldoradocoins, espero que todo bien, ya que es via transferencia, esta mañana he ido al banco y hacía mil que no hacía una transferencia, ya que directamente lo hago a través de la tarjeta para las compras online, tampoco ha llegado al kg de compra... Dicho esto, me gustaría que fuese más privado las compras de metales preciosos, pero creo que sale reflejado en Hacienda, por tanto no hago compras que sobresalgan de lo normal o me pegarán un palazo en la morrera. ¿Habéis tenido problemas con Hacienda?


----------



## Jebediah (26 Jun 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> PD: Que esté en 93:1 me parece ya soberanamente un insulto a la plata. Ayer en la compra de plata mensual, tuve que comprar por primera vez premiums. En mi vida como platero había comprado, pero me veo obligado a comprar a comprar un par en cada compra. Y han caido la queen beast de 2oz y unas kookaburra a buen precio del 2017.



Yo estoy intentando completar los Queen's Beasts de 10 oz pero el Falcon es simplemente imposible de encontrar y el Yale lo veo sólo de 600€ para arriba.


----------



## Bohemian (26 Jun 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Yo estoy intentando completar los Queen's Beasts de 10 oz pero el Falcon es simplemente imposible de encontrar y el Yale lo veo sólo de 600€ para arriba.



He comprado la black bull pero es de 2019, no creo que haga la colección, o quizás si, si me da la neura haré la colección, pero solo me interesan las 2oz las de 10oz las veo un precio un poco más alto en comparación con 10 monedas bullion, también en peso se queda algo atrás en comparación con 10 bullion si he realizado bien los cálculos. 

PD: Eric Sprott y otras eminencias analíticos de la plata están seguros después de años de estudios de la plata en que llegará al ratio 16:1 frente al oro. Hay que ser optimistas. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Bohemian (26 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Buff y estás dispuesto a pagar más de 600€ por el León de 10 Oz?



No, no me gusta comprar más allá de 2oz, no lo veo asequible tanto por el precio inflado que ponen como su relación de peso sea menor que unas bullion. Prefiero siempre 1oz- 2 oz. 

Por cierto este mini articulo de Sprott es justo lo que ha dicho Fernando esta mañana aunque es de mayo pero tiene validez a día de hoy : All Manipulations End: Why The Future Looks Bright For Gold & Silver

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Jun 2019)

Estuve viendo la colección de the big five y aunque tiene muchísimo premiun igual la hago. Creo q por aquí que antes los mapfles se oscurecían y afeaban mucho. Sigue pasando? Porque para acumular es una moneda q me gusta, al contrario que los canguros q al ser mas grande y fina no me convence tanto. Que opinais?


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2019)

Hola, Bohemian: Por supuesto, que el ratio del Oro vs Plata puede verse en los 1:16 e incluso más abajo, pero eso podría llevar MUCHO tiempo... Es tan fácil como que se den uno o dos factores a la vez:

1º.- Y PRINCIPAL: Un Peak en la Plata y que ésta fuera teniendo la misma utilidad que actualmente. Simplemente, por su carácter industrial. Pero para que eso pueda suceder aún quedan unas décadas por delante...

2º.- Que la Plata se hubiera implementado en un Sistema bimetálico que hubiera sustituido al actual y que se vería afectado por la escasez de la Plata, aunque hablo de los tiempos "previos", ya que llegados ahí lo más factible es que fuera erradicada una vez más.

También es un ratio que podría darse fácilmente en determinados lugares geográficos si llegaramos a un Caos económico-financiero de GRAN ENVERGADURA, es decir que la Crisis del 2008 quedase como una simple "caricatura" a su lado...

Y un fuerte abrazo para el amigo y tocayo Maragold. Uno de los "metaleros" más viejos del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Bohemian: NO vas a tener ningún problema en tus compras en esa tienda. Yo hace unos días compré allí y llevo tiempo haciéndolo. Respecto a Hacienda, NO hay "comunicación" desde Alemania y menos por esa cantidad. No obstante, SIEMPRE que compremos en tienda hay que pedir la correspondiente factura y que nos puede hacer falta algún día.

A día de hoy, Hacienda sólo se "acordará" de tí si vendes MPs y NO lo has reflejado en la declaración del IRPF. Vamos, es lo que tengo entendido, ya que NO tengo experiencia al respecto: NUNCA he vendido...

# berciano230: Tengo esa moneda, que es muy bonita, pero no sé si haré la colección. Tiene un precio demasiado elevado y a poco que suba la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Jun 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> He comprado la black bull pero es de 2019, no creo que haga la colección, o quizás si, si me da la neura haré la colección, pero solo me interesan las 2oz las de 10oz las veo un precio un poco más alto en comparación con 10 monedas bullion, también en peso se queda algo atrás en comparación con 10 bullion si he realizado bien los cálculos.
> 
> PD: Eric Sprott y otras eminencias analíticos de la plata están seguros después de años de estudios de la plata en que llegará al ratio 16:1 frente al oro. Hay que ser optimistas. ¿Qué opináis?



Pues que NO.


----------



## maragold (26 Jun 2019)

Aunque se habrá dicho, no está de más recordarlo (sobre todo a los que ponían por aquí gráficas de burbuja no hace tanto)... el oro está en máximos en Dólar Australiano, Dólar Canadiense... casi en máximos en Yenes y en Libras... en fin.
¿Rublos? Ja!

El que quiera entender, que entienda.

Por supuesto, de bolívares y monedas similares, mejor ni hablar (¡ay!, esos ahorradores venezolanos que consiguieran cambiar sus papelitos de colores por unas buenas onzas a tiempo).

Saludos


----------



## Jake el perro (26 Jun 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> Dicho esto, me gustaría que fuese más privado las compras de metales preciosos, pero creo que sale reflejado en Hacienda, por tanto no hago compras que sobresalgan de lo normal o me pegarán un palazo en la morrera. ¿Habéis tenido problemas con Hacienda?



Lo de la privacidad te doy la razón pero en lo de palo de Hacienda no lo veo, tú te gastas TU DINERO en lo que quieras, sólo faltaría


----------



## Bohemian (26 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Lo de la privacidad te doy la razón pero en lo de palo de Hacienda no lo veo, tú te gastas TU DINERO en lo que quieras, sólo faltaría



Entonces como ha dicho Fernando no tengo porqué preocuparme? Es que la última vez me sablaron bastante, pues estoy haciendo la declaración y me estoy acojonando ya que mantengo unos negocios en "negro" por así decirlo no declarados. Y ya he tenido que ponerme en contacto con mi abogado para que no haya problemas. 

De todas formas, soy un ciudadano que está hasta las narices de los impuestos inútiles que sólo son alimento para la carroña de éste país. Saber que todo lo que pago irá para los MENAS y demás me corroe por dentro. Trabajar para unas sanguijuelas, pero hasta que punto? Yo también quiero defraudar hacienda, me considero español, pero a que precio? Estan ahogándonos.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Jun 2019)

pero si vendo oro o plata física, como si vendo la tele en wallapop, eso no se declara, no?


----------



## tastas (26 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero si vendo oro o plata física, como si vendo la tele en wallapop, eso no se declara, no?



Hacienda dice que eso de ganar dinero con una compravente está muy mal y que hay que pagar porque Hacienda somos todos menos la infanta y algunos más y si pagas a Hacienda se harán muchos hospitales y escuelas y te pagarán para que tus hijos puedan sobrevivir cuando tú no puedas trabajar para ellos así que Hacienda quiere que pagues cuando hayas ganado euros esto con el oro o plata suele ser así porque hay que imprimir billetes para hacer crecer la economía o crees que las cosas se pagan solas se pagan con billetes y por eso Hacienda y sus colegas los crean para que podamos pagar nuestro oro y plata y luego pagar impuestos a Hacienda y también quieren que paguemos por compras pequeñas en Wallapop ya se hace para vender una moto o un coche aunque realmente no ganes euros pero Hacienda dice que ese dinero hay que declararlo como Transmisión Patrimonial aunque también puede que haya que hacerlo en la Renta los de Hacienda tampoco lo tienen claro del todo porque ellos tienen muchas normas porque el Estado es algo muy complejo y Hacienda lo mantiene pero yo tengo claro que pagaré un porcentaje desconocido y dependiente de mi comunidad por tener un incremento de patrimonio si quiero vender la Game Boy Color edición Pikachu y así pagaré muchos hospitales y escuelas pero los demás no suelen hacerlo porque no quieren hospitales y escuelas que no podrían hacerse gratis si no se pagaran con impuestos y la gente se moriría en su casa analfabeta profunda por no pagar cuando se cambia la plata por euros o se vende la Game Boy Color edición Pikachu.

Taptap


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Jun 2019)

pero el coche o la moto está registrado y fiscalizado desde que te lo compras, la tele o el tubo de monedas no.

en serio que las transacciones de cosas como teles o monedas de segunda mano pagan impuestos?


----------



## FranMen (26 Jun 2019)

Imaginemos la siguiente situación: el dinero fiat cae, el oro sube con respecto al fiat pero se mantiene en su poder adquisitivo. Yo tengo una onza comprada por 1300 $ y la vendo para comprar latunes por 5000 $, a hacienda le tendría que declarar un beneficio de 3700 $ pero en realidad no he ganado nada por lo que al pagar perdería dinero.


----------



## angel220 (26 Jun 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Imaginemos la siguiente situación: el dinero fiat cae, el oro sube con respecto al fiat pero se mantiene en su poder adquisitivo. Yo tengo una onza comprada por 1300 $ y la vendo para comprar latunes por 5000 $, a hacienda le tendría que declarar un beneficio de 3700 $ pero en realidad no he ganado nada por lo que al pagar perdería dinero.



Siento desilusionarte pero hacienda te va a computar un incremento de 3700$, restando diferencia o incrementando la diferencia al cambio euro si pagaste en dólares.
Lo que insinúas tu solo creo que ha sido recogido para las plusvalías inmobiliarias y muy recientemente (el año pasado), que es como debería ser.
Ganancia = precio venta-(precio compra +-inflación), pero es lo que hay , siempre barriendo para casa. Un saludo
PD: Si la onza se pone a 5000 como dices el sistema ya esta quebrado o cuasi por lo que pocos funcionarios quedaran y el único mercado que quedara sera el del negro (entiéndase en un perdido relativamente medio/corto plazo que a 10000 tb puede estar pero dentro de 40 años)


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Siento desilusionarte pero hacienda te va a computar un incremento de 3700$, restando diferencia o incrementando la diferencia al cambio euro si pagaste en dólares.
> Lo que insinúas tu solo creo que ha sido recogido para las plusvalías inmobiliarias y muy recientemente (el año pasado), que es como debería ser.
> Ganancia = precio venta-(precio compra +-inflación), pero es lo que hay , siempre barriendo para casa. Un saludo
> PD: Si la onza se pone a 5000 como dices el sistema ya esta quebrado o cuasi por lo que pocos funcionarios quedaran y el único mercado que quedara sera el del negro (entiéndase en un perdido relativamente medio/corto plazo que a 10000 tb puede estar pero dentro de 40 años)



Por razones como las de Hacienda, y otras, el oro es interesante...pero no soluciona los problemas actuales.
No es tan fácil adquirirlo ni intercambiarlo, si no vives en Europeistán o en el primer mundo, vaya. 

En mi caso, hace 3 años, intenté comprar oro, en monedas preferiblemente, en el país donde trabajaba, en un lugar del Caribe. Estoy hablando de 6 cifras para comprar, no de un par de soberanos, obviamente. Sobre todo porque ingresaba mucho dinero, pero en moneda local, que cada mes se devaluaba vs el dólar. Y además, Hacienda, con su ilegal 720 me iba a tocar los webs al año siguiente, si no hacía algo.

Así que lo intenté con el oro...y me fue totalmente imposible comprarlo. Pero imposible. Sólo me quedaba la opción de compra vía Miami, con todo lo que eso suponía de KYC y de complicaciones...así que tras semanas de búsqueda lo dejé y descubrí las criptos, que, más allá de su valor o no, a mí me sirvieron de mucho en su momento. Hacienda chúpate esa, ladrona.

Por eso a mi me vale el oro...pero sólo en occidente y primer mundo, sobre todo Europa, donde puedes mover con total tranquilidad tu oro, desde Lisboa hasta Vladivostok. Nadie te va a revisar nada cruzando fronteras, sobre todo yendo en coche. Pero fuera de ahí...se complica.
Es mi experiencia personal.


----------



## angel220 (26 Jun 2019)

quien se cree que usa no bajra tipos y que el acuerdo con China esta al 90% o igual ya al 98%?




Yo me mojo si bajara y no hay acuerdo y si un brexit duro y finales 2020 pasadas elecciones USA a 2000 $ onza. Mi poker de ases
y en el 2090 todos calvos como comodin


----------



## angel220 (26 Jun 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por razones como las de Hacienda, y otras, el oro es interesante...pero no soluciona los problemas actuales.
> No es tan fácil adquirirlo ni intercambiarlo, si no vives en Europeistán o en el primer mundo, vaya.
> 
> En mi caso, hace 3 años, intenté comprar oro, en monedas preferiblemente, en el país donde trabajaba, en un lugar del Caribe. Estoy hablando de 6 cifras para comprar, no de un par de soberanos, obviamente. Sobre todo porque ingresaba mucho dinero, pero en moneda local, que cada mes se devaluaba vs el dólar. Y además, Hacienda, con su ilegal 720 me iba a tocar los webs al año siguiente, si no hacía algo.
> ...



Supongo que sabras que las criptos ya están controladas por hacienda


----------



## angel220 (26 Jun 2019)

tomada prestada información del forero sociedadponzi
litros y litronas


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: De los que comentas, el único que SIEMPRE me ha parecido más coherente es Marc Faber. Por su parte, Jim Rogers hace tiempo que "chochea" y Jim Rickards... Lo leo, es ameno, pero hace tiempo que respecto a los MPs tengo mi PROPIA opinión formada y suelo fiarme más de mis análisis. Los más "viejos" del hilo saben que si bien NO acierto el "timing" -algo bastante complejo-, tampoco suelo ir "desencaminado"...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (26 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso es como todo... depende de si utilizas exchange/casas de cambio o lo haces a nivel particular, con personas que te compren bitcoins en mano, como con los metales... no es lo mismo si compras en tienda con tu Dni, factura y tal, que si se hace entre particulares, pagando en mano.
> 
> No tengo ni puta idea de bitcoin, pero imagino que existirán sitios donde puedan contactar compradores/vendedores sin necesidad de exchanges y mucho menos del estado todopoderoso.



no puedo confirmar ni desmentir las situaciones que describes yo tengo menos idea que tu de las cripto, pero seguro que algunos (haberlos los hay) y muy bien informados de los que nos lee habitualmente puede enseñarnos un poco de luz


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es de los pocos usos que se le puede dar al bitcoin, trasiegos de dinero a nivel global y sacarlo de la red inmediatamente desde el otro lado para evitar bajones del 80%.



Aparecer por Barajas varios años después, con mi dinero en un usb, ganado con mi esfuerzo y sacrificio personal, y pasar por delante de Aduanas tranquilamente, no tiene precio, te lo aseguro. Y no, no soy un narco, ni me he dedicado a la mala vida. He sido, y soy, un expatriado que ha trabajado duro, y trabajo, en lugares difíciles; como para que luego vengan los funcis de Hacienda a robarme por la cara. Como que no.

Así que mil gracias BTC. Pero de las grandes.


----------



## kikepm (26 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es de los pocos usos que se le puede dar al bitcoin, trasiegos de dinero a nivel global y sacarlo de la red inmediatamente desde el otro lado para evitar bajones del 80%.



En mi opinión es un uso suficiente.

Es más, BTC hace eso especialmente bien. Es fácil de almacenar, fácil de transportar, no pesa, no es detectable por los registros del estado, no es confiscable a su voluntad, no es inflactable.

Diría que todas esas propiedades le confieren exactamente un valor para ese menester que casi ningún otro dinero o mercancía.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Jun 2019)

A mi es que el bitcoin, lo intangible.... como que no. Demasiado sufro ya con el fiat.

Dame diez gramos de oro que me pueda meter por el ano y comprar una barra de pan y que se quiten los demás inventos.


----------



## FranMen (26 Jun 2019)

Soñar es gratis (o no):
Un asteroide 'dorado' podría convertir en multimillonarios a todos los habitantes de la Tierra


----------



## L'omertá (26 Jun 2019)

Eso sí, respeto profundamente a quienes lo usais. De verdad. Pero no trateis de convencerme de sus bondades, que no discuto que tenga.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Jun 2019)

Sabía que alguno comentaría de este ejemplo, pero aun así lo puse


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2019)

En el pendrive puedes guardar tus "cold wallet", tus direcciones, donde tienes tus btc.
El Bitcoin es divisible sí. La unidad más pequeña en la que se puede subdividir un bitcoin es en cien millonésimas de bitcoin, es decir, 0,00000001 bitcoins.

Creo que hoy, hay que tener un poco de todo, oro, plata...y cripto. Cada una tiene su utilidad, más allá de fobias o desconocimientos.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Jun 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> En el pendrive puedes guardar tus "cold wallet", tus direcciones, donde tienes tus btc.
> El Bitcoin es divisible sí. La unidad más pequeña en la que se puede subdividir un bitcoin es en cien millonésimas de bitcoin, es decir, 0,00000001 bitcoins.
> 
> Creo que hoy, hay que tener un poco de todo, oro, plata...y cripto. Cada una tiene su utilidad, más allá de fobias o desconocimientos.



Yo tengo oro y Dogecoins XD, va en serio.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Supongo que sabras que las criptos ya están controladas por hacienda



Hacienda no controla nada, no seas pardillo.
Sólo tiene la información que los queridos Bancos españoles han dado sobre el desvío de dinero a Exchanges.
Pero nada más. Hacienda es una asustaviejas...que funciona bien, porque muchos os creéis todo lo que cuentan.

Así que si has enviado pasta a exchanges...Hacienda sabe que lo has hecho. Pero no dónde está, ni los movimientos ni absolutamente nada.
En mi caso particular, además, mi compra ha sido en un país de esos emergentes...que le da mil vueltas a España fiscal y financieramente, por cierto, así que a mí no me va a robar más, eso lo tengo claro


----------



## tastas (26 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es de los pocos usos que se le puede dar al bitcoin, trasiegos de dinero a nivel global y sacarlo de la red inmediatamente desde el otro lado para evitar bajones del 80%.



Te parecerá poco. Si le añadimos la emisión preestablecida de monedas (deflacionaria en la práctica en unos años) y todo lo que llegará cuando la gente se empiece a dar cuenta de todo lo que permite hacer Bitcoin que antes era imposible hacer, pues no está nada mal pese a no tener valor intínsico.

A estas alturas y registrado en 2009 me ofende que no hayas aprovechado un poco más el privilegio de haberte podido informar mínimamente sobre este tema, tan solo visitandoa tus vecinos de foro. Luego ya harías lo que pienses que te viene mejor, pero estas dudas a estas alturas, ofenden.
Dicho esto, ya te las han respondido (sí a las dos) y si tienes interés yo y bastantes otros en el foro no tendrán ningún problema en responderte con detalle.


----------



## Pintxen (26 Jun 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Soñar es gratis (o no):
> Un asteroide 'dorado' podría convertir en multimillonarios a todos los habitantes de la Tierra



Este artículo es absurdo. Para empezar, si cayese ese meteorito a la tierra esparciendo su contenido de oro por todos los lados el precio del oro caería en picado, acercándose su precio a casi cero, si es tan valioso es, entre otras cosas, porque es escaso. Si fuese muy abundante en la corteza terrestre y el aluminio tremendamente escaso, en este momento estaríamos hablando de qué bonitas son las onzas de aluminio American Eagle, y las pesetas aquellas cutres de aluminio, os acordáis? Esas que se usaban como hamarrekos en el mus, pues echarían humo en el "hilo de compra venta de aluminio entre foreros".


----------



## Maxos (27 Jun 2019)

De hecho no necesitas ni un pendrive, a partir de una semilla puedes recuperar las claves. Solo necesitas memorizar esa semilla, que son unas 12-14 palabras y los tienes guardados en el cerebro. Ya pueden registrarte y requisarte todo lo que quieran, que seguirás teniendo acceso a ellos.

Perfectamente puedes dividirlos hasta el mínimo, que són 0.00000001 bitcoin.


----------



## nekcab (27 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, el Oro en los... ¡$1423,20! BRUTAL... Son niveles NO vistos desde Agosto del 2013 y aunque sigo creyendo que habrá una corrección (el RSI está muy sobrecomprado) parece que pronto se avecina una buena subida y a lo largo de este año. Posiblemente, se cumpla mi pronóstico de que los máximos del Oro *se romperán el próximo año*. Lo que tampoco es una buena noticia... y lo dejo ahí.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando:

Ya sé que los timings son los más complicado de averiguar. Y además, tú no te consideras especialmente bueno en eso. Pero para hacerme una idea: cuando tus conocidos te resaltan tu falta de capac.de timing.... ¿de qué margen de error hablamos? (mira que soy cara dura haciéndote la pregunta, jeje)

Saludos


----------



## Angelillo23 (27 Jun 2019)

Al hilo del tema del Bitcoin, a ver si alguien me puede aclarar una duda.
Tengo una cantidad pequeña, que con las ultimas subidas había pensado en cambiar lo que tengo por oro, en celticgold. ¿Tendré algún problema con hacienda? Lo tengo en un exchange, y claro, si pago mordida es que no me da ni pa pipas...


----------



## FranMen (27 Jun 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Este artículo es absurdo. Para empezar, si cayese ese meteorito a la tierra esparciendo su contenido de oro por todos los lados el precio del oro caería en picado, acercándose su precio a casi cero, si es tan valioso es, entre otras cosas, porque es escaso. Si fuese muy abundante en la corteza terrestre y el aluminio tremendamente escaso, en este momento estaríamos hablando de qué bonitas son las onzas de aluminio American Eagle, y las pesetas aquellas cutres de aluminio, os acordáis? Esas que se usaban como hamarrekos en el mus, pues echarían humo en el "hilo de compra venta de aluminio entre foreros".



Uno que se ha dado cuenta! 
_________________
Si el btc está a 100 y la ultima compra es a 10.000 se considera que todos los btc están a 10.000, no es necesario meter 40.000 millones. Pasa igual que con la bolsa!


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Recordaros que existen hilos abiertos sobre el BitCoin y donde me parece que hay auténticos expertos en el tema. Que se hable de pasada sobre el BitCoin NO me molesta, pero SÍ si continuamos con esa "matraca" que para mí es "interesada"... Todo esto dicho desde el respeto que me merecen quienes crean REALMENTE en él, porque me digan lo que me digan ahí hay MUCHO de animo ESPECULATIVO a corto plazo. Y sé de lo que hablo, puesto que tengo varios amigos que andan en ese "mundillo" de las Criptomonedas.

# nekcab: El máximo crítico con mi "timing" soy YO... Por este hilo, y también mis amigos, conocidos, etc., NO suelen decirme NADA al respecto, puesto que consideran que en cuanto a la "estrategia" NO suelo fallar o si lo hago es por poco margen. Hay algo que NO puedo controlar y como yo MUCHOS... y es la intervención sistemática de los Bancos Centrales. Sólo falta ver lo que ha sucedido con el Oro y otros activos "refugio" en cuanto Powell abrió la boca... Y eso que lo hizo en una intervención fuera de las clásicas "comunicaciones" de la FED.

Y volviendo al Oro, éste continúa con su proceso correctivo y vamos a ver si llega a los $1340,10... La Plata más débil, y en "sintonía" con los últimos tiempos, podría llegar a los $14,878... Si se dieran esos precios, ya volveríamos a analizar estos dos MPs.

Hay que comentar que los $1415 en el Oro son un número de "referencia", pero la AUTÉNTICA RESISTENCIA está un poco más arriba: en los $1446,40 y que ya comenté en su momento. Acabó acercándose y se giró rápidamente. Hemos de entender que en esto de los "mercados", TODO está diseñado de manera que se puedan barrer stops de los más "pardillos", es decir de aquellos que corren detrás de los precios...

Y dejo un buen artículo de Moisés Romero...

- La conjura de los bancos centrales. Que llueva café en el campo

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El otro día un familiar muy cercano cuando le comenté sobre la caída del dólar y el valor del oro, me soltó eso de que es tontería andar comprando oro porque ya están estudiando ir a otros planetas a coger oro y combustible  y el oro no va a valer nada!!!



El día que tengamos que salir al espacio, pillar un asteroide al vuelo, agujerearlo, filtrar el oro y salir por patas para llegar de vuelta a la Tierra... podré comprar un chalet en primera línea de la playa con mi MapleGram.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Jun 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Este artículo es absurdo. Para empezar, si cayese ese meteorito a la tierra esparciendo su contenido de oro por todos los lados el precio del oro caería en picado, acercándose su precio a casi cero, si es tan valioso es, entre otras cosas, porque es escaso. Si fuese muy abundante en la corteza terrestre y el aluminio tremendamente escaso, en este momento estaríamos hablando de qué bonitas son las onzas de aluminio American Eagle, y las pesetas aquellas cutres de aluminio, os acordáis? Esas que se usaban como hamarrekos en el mus, pues echarían humo en el "hilo de compra venta de aluminio entre foreros".



Y los petroleros estarían echos de oro.


----------



## nekcab (27 Jun 2019)

Fernandojcg dijo:


> "El máximo crítico con mi "timing" soy YO... Por este hilo, y también mis amigos, conocidos, etc., NO suelen decirme NADA al respecto
> 
> ..."



Per-dón. Solo quise hacer una intro algo amena. Lamento si se ha podido mal interpretar.


----------



## angel220 (27 Jun 2019)

Para si a alguno le interesa al día de hoy o si lo necesita saber mas adelante nunca se sabe .UNA MUY BUENA NOTICIA
Pleitear con Hacienda será gratis: el Tribunal Supremo anula las costas

La ultima parte de la información no tiene desperdicio


----------



## Kid (27 Jun 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Para si a alguno le interesa al día de hoy o si lo necesita saber mas adelante nunca se sabe .UNA MUY BUENA NOTICIA
> Pleitear con Hacienda será gratis: el Tribunal Supremo anula las costas
> 
> La ultima parte de la información no tiene desperdicio



Muy bien. Ahora sólo hace falta que mis abogados también sean gratis.

Salut.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2019)

Hola, nekcab: Tú has preguntado y yo te he respondido. En ningún momento he considerado que fuera una pregunta con "doble intención", y si lo era ya ves que NO le he dado importancia. NO veo motivos para que te disculpes.

Por añadir algo más, cuando suelo hacer mis análisis me acerco bastante más al "objetivo" que muchos que cobran un auténtico "pastizal" por dedicarse profesionalmente a esto de las "predicciones" en los Mercados. Yo soy un simple "AFICIONADO" que NO tiene intereses creados.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (27 Jun 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Soñar es gratis (o no):
> Un asteroide 'dorado' podría convertir en multimillonarios a todos los habitantes de la Tierra



El becario que ha hecho este articulo no se ha enterado de lo que es la *propiedad privada *, ni lo que es el *mercado* , ni lo que es el *dinero*.
La *propiedad privada:* Ese asteroide acabara siendo de la empresa privada o gobierno que ponga el dinero y la nave espacial para ir a buscarlo. El resto de los mortales solo veremos ese oro por la tele.
El *mercado*: Si de repente se satura el mercado con cualquier cantidad masiva de un producto, el precio de ese producto caerá al suelo.
El *dinero*: Si toda la humanidad nos despertamos mañana con 100 millones más en la cuenta corriente, será el valor del dinero el que caera al suelo. El poder adquisitivo de toda la humanidad se equipararía de la noche a la mañana, y con eso saldríamos perdiendo porque tendríamos tanto dinero como cualquier chino, indio o senegales. La barra de pan se pondría a millon la pieza (no se va a levantar el panadero a las 3 de la mañana para menos, si ya tiene 100 millones en el banco, y hay 1200 millones de indios comprando barras de pan). En realidad solo estaríamos puteando a quien ya tuviera un millón antes del "reparto", porque su millon sólo le daría para comprar una barra de pan más que los demás.

En realidad provocaría un retroceso global de la economia, porque durante unos días, hasta que la peña se diera cuenta de que tener mucho dinero no vale para nada si los demás también lo tienen, se produciría una especie de huelga general no prevista: Una buena parte abandonaría sus trabajos, se pararían empresas, transportes , etc. Las consecuencias son imprevisibles y todas negativas.

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (27 Jun 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Al hilo del tema del Bitcoin, a ver si alguien me puede aclarar una duda.
> Tengo una cantidad pequeña, que con las ultimas subidas había pensado en cambiar lo que tengo por oro, en celticgold. ¿Tendré algún problema con hacienda? Lo tengo en un exchange, y claro, si pago mordida es que no me da ni pa pipas...



Tráete la pregunta al hilo de btc si quieres.

Solo comentaré que tener btc en un exchange es como tener oro papel, es decir nada, y encima en casas de cambio con menor reputación legal y temporal que el custodio del oro papel.

Taptap


----------



## bonobo (27 Jun 2019)

Se que aqui se es poco fan de otro oro que no sea el fisico, tambien yo soy mas amigo del pajaro en mano. No planteo vender el oro que compro, salvo hecatombre, por eso mantengo una bolsa de dinero (si, ya se que el dinero es oro y todo lo demas deuda) en forma de euros: tengo un proyecto a medio plazo para el que estoy ahorrando. Me planteo ahorrar en oro no fisico a traves de un etf u otra herramienta similar, que llegado el dia convertiria en papelitos con los que desarrollar mi proyecto. Al lio. que opciones conoceis y recomendais?, me planteaba un etf, pero el otro dia lei al conforero Kovaliov hablar de bullion vault y tambien me gusto, imagino que habra mas. Agradeceria cualquier experiencia u opinion. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## MIP (27 Jun 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Al hilo del tema del Bitcoin, a ver si alguien me puede aclarar una duda.
> Tengo una cantidad pequeña, que con las ultimas subidas había pensado en cambiar lo que tengo por oro, en celticgold. ¿Tendré algún problema con hacienda? Lo tengo en un exchange, y claro, si pago mordida es que no me da ni pa pipas...



Bitgild.com

Parece que hay gente que lo lleva usando, pero yo no tengo experiencia personal con el sitio (aun)


----------



## Jebediah (27 Jun 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> Se que que aqui se es poco fan de otro oro que no sea el fisico, tambien yo soy mas amigo del pajaro en mano. No planteo vender el oro que compro, salvo hecatombre, por eso mantengo una bolsa de dinero (si, ya se que el dinero es oro y todo lo demas deuda) en forma de euros: tengo un proyecto a medio plazo para el que estoy ahorrando. Me planteo ahorrar en oro no fisico a traves de un etf u otra herramienta similar, que llegado el dia convertiria en papelitos con los que desarrollar mi proyecto. Al lio. que opciones conoceis y recomendais?, me planteaba un etf, pero el otro dia lei al conforero Kovaliov hablar de bullion vault y tambien me gusto, imagino que habra mas. Agradeceria cualquier experiencia u opinion. Un saludo a todos.



En BullionVault sería posible pedir que se nos manden los MPs que tengamos acumulados?


----------



## bonobo (27 Jun 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> En BullionVault sería posible pedir que se nos manden los MPs que tengamos acumulados?



Parece que si.
Envío de oro a domicilio, 3 formas de recibir oro en casa | BullionVault


----------



## Bohemian (27 Jun 2019)

sovereign gold ¿? Estos?


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un interesante artículo sobre la Plata. Es bueno, y aunque hay aspectos que no comparto, los precios se parecen mucho a los que yo tengo como "objetivos". Hace ya un tiempo los dí y algún día os volveré a hacer una nueva prospección particular, es decir una "actualización" para ajustar la Inflación, ya que los "precios objetivos" siguen siendo los mismos...

https://www.silver-phoenix500.com/article/silver-prices---next-years

Por cierto, ya que solemos comentar por aquí la fuerte devaluación que está sufriendo el USD, podréis comprobar que NO andamos NADA "desencaminados" con sólo mirar el uno de los gráficos que acompañan al artículo.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (27 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un interesante artículo sobre la Plata. Es bueno, y aunque hay aspectos que no comparto, los precios se parecen mucho a los que yo tengo como "objetivos". Hace ya un tiempo los dí y algún día os volveré a hacer una nueva prospección particular, es decir una "actualización" para ajustar la Inflación, ya que los "precios objetivos" siguen siendo los mismos...
> 
> https://silver-phoenix500.com/article/silver-prices---next-5-years
> 
> ...



A mi el enlace no me va, page not found me dice


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2019)

Gracias paraisofiscal. A mí NO me entraba el enlace.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (27 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Silver Prices – The Next 5 Years | Silver Phoenix



Chicos, no creéis que éste gráfico es muy conservador?


----------



## tastas (27 Jun 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> Se que aqui se es poco fan de otro oro que no sea el fisico, tambien yo soy mas amigo del pajaro en mano. No planteo vender el oro que compro, salvo hecatombre, por eso mantengo una bolsa de dinero (si, ya se que el dinero es oro y todo lo demas deuda) en forma de euros: tengo un proyecto a medio plazo para el que estoy ahorrando. Me planteo ahorrar en oro no fisico a traves de un etf u otra herramienta similar, que llegado el dia convertiria en papelitos con los que desarrollar mi proyecto. Al lio. que opciones conoceis y recomendais?, me planteaba un etf, pero el otro dia lei al conforero Kovaliov hablar de bullion vault y tambien me gusto, imagino que habra mas. Agradeceria cualquier experiencia u opinion. Un saludo a todos.



No digo que un etf sea lo que necesitas (yo solo tengo un par de monedas que no pienso vender así que no me hace falta nada más, así que no sé nada de primera mano) pero este tipo suele escribir sobre inversión pasiva muy buenos artículos y creo que este tampoco es malo y es actual.

https://www.quenoteloinviertan.com/etf-oro-cartera-2019/

Taptap


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Jun 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> En BullionVault sería posible pedir que se nos manden los MPs que tengamos acumulados?



Si, se puede.

Consulta aquí las condiciones

Tarifas BullionVault


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jun 2019)

The Perth Mint presentó sus nuevos Koalas 2019 en oro de 9999 milésimas y alto relieve
Que os parece? Os gusta? A mi la verdad es que no..


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Bohemian: El artículo presenta un modelo de valoración "razonable" a 5 años y nos da una horquilla al alza entre los $40 a $60. Y da también un "Pico" en los $100... Bien, creo que la mayoría de los "plateros" que se mueven por aquí firmarían esos precios AHORA MISMO. Yo entre ellos, porque SIN tener fijado un espacio temporal, tengo un primer "precio objetivo" en los $55,35 y el segundo en los $117,28, pero éste a un LARGUÍSIMO PLAZO... Aunque todo esto es relativo porque hace tiempo que los "tempos" son difíciles de determinar.

Sin embargo, tampoco perdamos de vista que el modelo también ve factible una caída del 25% al 40% por debajo del "valor razonable"... Entiendo que el estudio está bien y es bastante "realista", al menos respecto a los modelos que yo suelo utilizar.

Para entender un poco todo esto, aunque NO parezca tener una relación directa, te voy a poner unos ejemplos de la DISTORSIÓN existente y que una gran mayoría de los economistas NO contemplan... Veamos:

- Si le restamos la Deuda al PIB, ¿cuál ha sido el crecimiento real del PIB en los últimos 30 años?

- Si restamos la Deuda a las viviendas, ¿qué valen realmente las viviendas?

- Si restamos las recompras alimentadas con Deuda de los mercados de valores, ¿cuánto valen realmente los mercados de valores?

Dicho esto, lo que queda MUY CLARO es que la Deuda crea un curioso fenómeno de "ILUSIÓN" y que esconde la fuerte DISTORSIÓN existente en el mundo económico-financiero. Pero de esto NO os van a hablar en los massmierda...

Y, pasando a otra cosa, el Oro hace unos momentos andaba por los $1422,65, habiendo marcado esta madrugada los $1427,75. La lectura que hago de ello es que existe MUCHA INCERTIDUMBRE respecto a lo que vaya a suceder en el G-20, especialmente en lo que se refiere a la confrontación entre los EE.UU. y China. Mucho ¡Ojo! también al Bono estadounidense a 10 años: va a ser un elemento muy fiable en relación a la futura evolución del precio del Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (28 Jun 2019)

A mi el high relief no me gusta nada estéticamente y las premiums menos, pero oro es oro, si me lo regalan no diré que no.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Jun 2019)

Es que Bullionvault no es para eso. Ellos no ocultan que eso no interesa y lo desincentivan. Lo importante es que el oro esté asignado y lo está hasta tener identificado el lingote.

Es para invertir y especular en oro físico desde pequeñas cantidades sin los inconvenientes que tiene el andar comprando y vendiendo onzas. Si se impone el patrón oro o bimetálico más bien, no vas a ir a comprar con una balanza. Seguirás funcionando con billetes y monedas, pero respaldados en oro. Un par de onzas las puedes vender en burbuja con más o menos garantía y luego mandarlas por correo, pero si quieres invertir medio millón, almacenar los lingotes y luego venderlos en un repunte, ¿qué tal la cosa?

Para eso lo mejor es vender en el sistema al instante y con el dinero comprar el físico donde mejor te venga.


----------



## pamarvilla (28 Jun 2019)

Buenas. Aunque activamente ando missing, es gratificante observar cómo el hilo parece haber salido de cierto bache y, como los MPs, emprende una tendencia alcista en calidad/cantidad. Mis felicitaciones

*La NASA localiza un asteroide de oro que podría hacer multimillonario a cada habitante de la Tierra*
No deja de tener su gracia (o no) que "podría" provocar un cataclismo(podríamos morir tan ricamente) o bien relanzar la carrera espacial de las potencias pudientes.
Salu2


----------



## Jebediah (28 Jun 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> Chicos, no creéis que éste gráfico es muy conservador?



La onza de plata a 55$ en un marco sociopolítico normal en 5 años, firmo con el boli metido en el culo.


----------



## Bohemian (28 Jun 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> La onza de plata a 55$ en un marco sociopolítico normal en 5 años, firmo con el boli metido en el culo.



Idem, pero la veo conservadora aún así. Por cierto alguien ha comprado de inversoro.es? Estoy mirando unas monedas de oro, en especial unas liras italianas que cuestan 250 € y 5,8g de oro fino, con un peso aproximado de 6g


----------



## Duisenberg (28 Jun 2019)

Parece que la corrección del oro se queda en nada ¿no?. 

Por cierto, ya que es una cuestión muy subjetiva pero de cara a adquirir oro y plata con fines no especulativos sino para proteger patrimonio ¿qué proporción entre ambos consideráis que podría ser buena?.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Jun 2019)

....para que ocurra eso, debemos estar ya muriendo de radiación nuclear....en cambio el Bitcoin (me da envidia, la verdad), como un tiro....


----------



## MIP (28 Jun 2019)

Yo creo que en algún momento alguien tiene que decir "eh y la plata qué", lo malo es que al ser el mercado más estrecho, posiblemente veamos una de esas subidas verticales y luego en dos días abajo de nuevo... con ver un ratio oro/plata de 40-50 me daba con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# parmavilla: Hombre, este hilo suele mantener una media bastante elevada en cuanto a visitas. Y la calidad depende de la información que se aporte y las ganas que se tengan de debatir. Los "baches" más profundos vienen cuando entra por aquí GENTUZA, a la que conocemos como "trolls", a malmeter... de momento, sin ningún éxito: SIEMPRE han "palmado"... Con lo fácil que es abrir hilos y que se explayen como mejor gusten, pero NO, les gustaría coger las "riendas" de este hilo y que sigue siendo un FARO en el mundo "metalero"... Eso de "currarselo" NO va con ellos.

# casaytierras: Los $55 en la Plata NO tienen porqué darse con un ratio 90:1 en relación al Oro. Simplemente, debes fijarte en el ratio que se dió en el 2011...

# Duisenberg: Es MUY PRONTO para afirmar que la corrección del Oro se ha quedado en "nada"... Sigo pensando que estamos en un "stand bye" a la espera de lo que pueda surgir en el G-20. Más tarde, el próximo mes de Julio tendremos en liza a la FED... Por tanto, conviene esperar. Lo que tengo CLARO es que el Oro está en una fuerte tendencia ALCISTA.

# El hombre dubitativo: Entiendo que eso de "envidiar" al BitCoin es un poco "ilógico". Si a uno le interesa un activo, se trata de "rascarse" la cartera... NADA más. Ahora bien, en un "vehículo" tan ESPECULATIVO hay que fijarse cuándo, cómo y qué mete uno ahí. Otra cosa son aquellos que lo tienen a muy larguísimo plazo. Si suena la "flauta" habrán acertado y, probablemente, ganen mucha "pasta", perooooo también a ese plazo puede acabar valiendo "cero"...

# Indyjones207: En la Plata es momento de COMPRAR, independientemente de que pueda caer algo más. Y en el Oro convendría esperar a ver si corrige un poco, aunque vaya Vd. a saber si lo va a hacer o no... El caso es que yo ya ando "cubierto".

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Jun 2019)

Duisenberg dijo:


> Parece que la corrección del oro se queda en nada ¿no?.
> 
> Por cierto, ya que es una cuestión muy subjetiva pero de cara a adquirir oro y plata con fines no especulativos sino para proteger patrimonio ¿qué proporción entre ambos consideráis que podría ser buena?.



Yo, por mis ideas y gustos, sin tener ni idea de lo que sería lo ideal, intento mantener una media de aproximadamente 2:1, no de onzas, de valor, 2000€ en oro y 1000€ en plata. Aunque actualmente tengo el ratio a favor de la plata ya que considero que está muy barata. 

La proporción buena o lógica ya te lo dirán los que controlan bien el tema por aquí, que hay unos cuantos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Precios que ahora podrían parecernos "imposibles" en los MPs son factibles de ver... con solo que el "barco" les quede a la deriva y delante de unos "arrecifes".

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Jun 2019)

Bohemian dijo:


> Idem, pero la veo conservadora aún así. Por cierto alguien ha comprado de inversoro.es? Estoy mirando unas monedas de oro, en especial unas liras italianas que cuestan 250 € y 5,8g de oro fino, con un peso aproximado de 6g



Yo veo precios un poco caros, en especial la plata


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2019)

Hola, Duisenberg: Yo soy muy "platero", pero también pesa mucho en ello mi faceta numismática. Si fuera más "normal" en la apreciación, creo que una ponderación del 60% en el Oro y del 40% en la Plata sería la más adecuado. Sin embargo, yo estoy muy lejos de ella y por el motivo ya comentado.

Saludos.


----------



## Kid (28 Jun 2019)

Duisenberg dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que es una cuestión muy subjetiva pero de cara a adquirir oro y plata con fines no especulativos sino para proteger patrimonio ¿qué proporción entre ambos consideráis que podría ser buena?.



En el 2012 empecé a "ser metalero" y sin buscarlo, he descubierto que siempre he estado aproximadamente en el mismo ratio: 1 onza de plata por cada gramo de oro (1:30)
Peso fino, y siempre en monedas de 1 oz. para la plata y de monedas de 0,2 a 1,0 oz. para el oro. Por cierto, los cientos de Karlillos que tengo, no los considero plata en este cálculo

Salut.


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2019)

Arranca el mecanismo de pago europeo que permite a Irán evitar las sanciones de EE.UU.
Esto sí es un palo para USA y su dólar. Veremos cómo responde.


----------



## Pintxen (28 Jun 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> La NASA anuncia sus planes para llegar a Psyche 16: un meteorito de oro que nos haría millonarios a todos
> Parece que nos han leido



"Solo hay dos cosas infinitas: el universo y la estupidez humana, y de la primera no estoy muy seguro".
Esta frase no es mía, la pronunció Einstein y qué razón tenía!!!
Nadie se da cuenta de que si se trae a la tierra todo ese oro dejaría de tener valor? Cuando yo era pequeño las angulas se pescaban a kilos! En la ría de al lado de donde yo vivía cuando subía la marea removías el agua con un palo y parecía una sopa de fideos de la de ellas que había, no tenían valor, de hecho no se comían, solo las he probado una vez y ya cuando estaban caras.. Ahora valen un dineral porque ya casi no hay. Si de nuevo volviese a haber la cantidad de angulas que había hace unas décadas no valdrían a 600 € el killo.


----------



## MIP (29 Jun 2019)

Como ya he dicho puedes comprar monedas de plata sin iva o con iva reducido en algunos paises. Aun así sigue teniendo en porcentaje una prima de fabricación mas alta que el oro por su bajo precio. Pero la diferencia es comprar por 15,5€ en vez de 17 o 18€


----------



## timi (29 Jun 2019)

Buenos días
yo no compro oro desde hace año y medio 2 mas o menos , ya conseguí los objetivos , pero tengo claro que a mas de 300 euros el soberano , que es lo que mas he comprado , no compraré . Lo que tengo tan claro en el oro , no lo tengo en la plata , este año y medio pasado he cargado plata , sobretodo el año pasado , pero no tengo claro a que precio ya no comprar mas. Estoy hablando de bullion , si son piezas de coleccionista o piezas con valor numismático , ya depende de cada uno lo que se quiera gastar , pero en plata plata , no tengo claro en que punto dejar de comprar.
Tenéis un precio máximo donde ya no compraríais mas plata?

En la cantidad me pasa lo mismo , en oro fije un tope , pero en la plata no me he puesto nunca un máximo de onzas. Me acuerdo cuando pase por aquí al principio y comentabais los problemas de espacio de la plata y pensaba , no sera para tanto ,,, 

Dejar claro a los nuevos , que he comprado mp,s una vez liquide las deudas. La posición física que tengo en oro es totalmente defensiva para lo que pueda pasar , y la plata es por si la necesito en la jubilación.
Tengo 45 así que me quedan unos años para seguir remando.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Emulando al conforero Pintxen dejo esta frase de Francisco de Quevedo: "Todos los que parecen estúpidos lo son y, además, también lo son la mitad de los que no lo parecen". Sumamente "expresivo" y ajustado a la REALIDAD.

# Caballero sin espada: Cuando leí la noticia pensé lo mismo que tú, entre otras cosas porque para mí era un "Déjà vu"...

Objetivo, los asteroides y su riqueza mineral: estalla la «fiebre del oro» espacial

Esta noticia salió en Enero del 2016, cuando el Platino andaba por los $900 más o menos... Entiendo que la "información" les salió a cuenta, porque el MP se giró durante unos pocos meses e hicieron "pasta" ahí, para que luego siguiera languideciendo y sólo falta ver su cotización actual y que anda por unos niveles semejantes a los de finales del 2015...

Ahora le ha tocado al Oro y, obviamente, con fines contrarios a los que se emplearon en el Platino... Vamos, lo tengo CLARÍSIMO y sobre todo por los "precedentes"...

El proyecto Pyche 16 existe, pero NO es de ahora. La NASA ya lleva unos pocos años con él. Un simple ejemplo, que ahora NO ha salido en los massmierda, es que la autoridad espacial NO planea extraer minerales de Psyche 16. Eso lo comentó en su momento (ENERO del 2017), Lindy Elkins-Tanton, científica de la NASA y líder de la misión Psyche 16.

Y el Oro TAMPOCO estaría diseminado por la superficie de Psyche 16 y habría que perforar en una superficie equivalente a la del Estado de Massachussetts... Además, faltaría ver si se obtendría como subproducto de otros metales básicos como los que parecen existir en Psyche 16... que esa es otra.

Por otro lado, hay que ser un MAJADERO INTEGRAL para dar crédito a lo que estaría bien dentro de una novela de Asimov, pero NO tenemos la capacidad tecnológica para realizar un proyecto minero de tal envergadura. Y, además, en un mundo carente de recursos naturales lo más probable es que la investigación científica se orientase hacia la consecución de los mismos y que son más NECESARIOS, como por ejemplo los Hidrocarburos existentes en la superficie de Titán, una de las lunas de Saturno.

En conclusión: una noticia MUY INTERESADA y apropiada para la MASA... "analfabeta" hasta en lo más BÁSICO.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2019)

Hola, timi: Para los que van "justos" de Plata se puede comprar por debajo de los $20. En mi caso, ya que ando más que "sobrado" de este MP, pararé de comprar Bullion por debajo de los $17,347, aunque seguiré comprando las monedas con Premium de las colecciones que seleccione para seguir con ellas o bien aquellas unidades "sueltas" que me gusten.

En cambio, si en el Oro se me pone a "tiro" algo interesante lo incorporaré al "Cofre"... perooooo es que ahí ando más "flojo". Jajaja... Eso de las "proporciones" da para un libro. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2019)

Por cierto, antes de que se me pase: China ha acordado retomar la negociación con los EE.UU. Ya comenté que había que estar atentos al G-20 y las repercusiones que podría tener en el Oro y, posiblemente, también en la Plata... NO sería extraño que esto diera un "palo" a los MPs... Sin embargo, si NO hicieran "caso" sería una muy buena señal.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (29 Jun 2019)

No se yo si una noticia sensacionalista como esta puede influir en el animo del comprador, me parece un intento zafio. Lo bueno es que si recurren a esto, sera que tal vez no puedan frenar el animo comprador con cortos. Lo malo? para los que aun estamos lejos de haber llenado el cofre, llenarlo se hara insufrible.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Jun 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Emulando al conforero Pintxen dejo esta frase de Francisco de Quevedo: "Todos los que parecen estúpidos lo son y, además, también lo son la mitad de los que no lo parecen". Sumamente "expresivo" y ajustado a la REALIDAD.
> 
> # Caballero sin espada: Cuando leí la noticia pensé lo mismo que tú, entre otras cosas porque para mí era un "Déjà vu"...
> 
> ...



La frase, muy acertada como todo lo que escribió, es de baltasar gracián.

Schopenhauer era admirador suyo. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Creía que esa frase era originaría de Francisco de Quevedo... En cualquier caso, es un autor que me "marcó" en su momento y he hecho "mías" muchas de sus frases. Fue sin duda uno de los GRANDES de la Literatura española y también de la mundial.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Jun 2019)

Miré los muros de la patria mía,
si un tiempo fuertes ya desmoronados
de la carrera de la edad cansados
por quien caduca ya su valentía.

Salime al campo: vi que el sol bebía
los arroyos del hielo desatados,
y del monte quejosos los ganados
que con sombras hurtó su luz al día.

Entré en mi casa: vi que amancillada
de anciana habitación era despojos,
mi báculo más corvo y menos fuerte.

Vencida de la edad sentí mi espada,
y no hallé cosa en que poner los ojos
que no fuese recuerdo de la muerte.


----------



## oinoko (29 Jun 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> La frase, muy acertada como todo lo que escribió, es de baltasar gracián.




La frase "Todos los que parecen estúpidos, lo son y, además también lo son la mitad de los que no lo parecen." es de Francisco Quevedo,

Baltasar Gracián dijo algo muy parecido: "Son tontos todos los que lo parecen y la mitad de los que no lo parecen". En su "_*Oráculo manual y arte de prudencia*_” publicado en 1647, dos años despues de la muerte de Quevedo (1645).

Por lo que parece que la frase original sería de Quevedo, y la de Baltasar Gracián una adaptación posterior.

Curiosos debates veredes...


----------



## oinoko (29 Jun 2019)

Articulo del diario Expansión sobre la evolucion del precio y fondos que invierten en mineras

Fondos que brillan con la subida del oro


----------



## FranMen (29 Jun 2019)

Pues mi abuela decía: yo voy de tonta por la vida y me va estupendamente. 
Chúpate esa Einstein y Gracian


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Jun 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> La frase "Todos los que parecen estúpidos, lo son y, además también lo son la mitad de los que no lo parecen." es de Francisco Quevedo,
> 
> Baltasar Gracián dijo algo muy parecido: "Son tontos todos los que lo parecen y la mitad de los que no lo parecen". En su "_*Oráculo manual y arte de prudencia*_” publicado en 1647, dos años despues de la muerte de Quevedo (1645).
> 
> ...



Pues si es así, mis disculpas.

Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.

Otra frase parecida a ver si acierto

Solo los tontos no se fían de las apariencias
Oscar wilde

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: A Cipolla lo leí muy de pasada y hace bastantes años de ello... Sin embargo, al citarle me has recordado algo que él dijo y que los últimos resultados electorales a nivel mundial parecen darle la razón... Me refiero a los "Populismos" y que, de acuerdo a las tesis de Cipolla, podrían equivaler a una de las consecuencias que llevarían al declive a un país o espacio geográfico. O al menos esa es mi particular interpretación.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2019)

Por cierto, uno ya se esperaba "algo" entre China y los EE.UU. durante la reunión del G-20... Hablando de la "estupidez humana" tenemos a dos buenos representantes en estos malos "actores" que son Xi y Trump. En el fondo, esta "tregua" sirve a los intereses de las "cúpulas" de ambos países, aunque en el fondo saben que volverán a enfrentarse, lo que sucede es que ahora NO es el momento adecuado para ello. Veamos algunas razones:

- China tiene grandes problemas de carácter financiero en el país. El colapso del Banco Baoshang es una buena muestra de esto que comento. Y una Guerra Comercial abierta con los EE.UU. podría aumentar mucho más los problemas financieros de China. Ya sé que hay algunos que piensan "maravillas" en torno a ese país, pero claro que desde el desconocimiento de los fríos datos que se conocen dentro de un Sistema muy opaco.

- A Wall Street puede irle de "perlas" y superar los máximos en sus Bolsas. He leído que el Dow Jones está viviendo el mejor Junio en 81 años y el S&P 500 el mejor Junio en 64 años...

- Podrían "frenarse" las ansías de Trump para que Powell bajase las tasas de interés en la próxima reunión de la FED.

- La gran duda que tengo es qué harán los Bonos... En principio, podría esperarse una respuesta "positiva", pero luego entiendo que la REALIDAD debiera imponerse. Por eso mismo digo que se debe vigilar MUY MUCHO lo que haga el Bono estadounidense a 10 años...

- El Oro podría caer y bastante, sino lo hiciera sería una muy buena señal como ya he indicado en otro post. Y en la Plata tengo bastantes dudas, pero lo lógico es que también cayera...

En fin, unas meras "reflexiones" y habrá que esperar a la reacción de los mercados en la apertura del próximo lunes.

Y dejo una "buena" noticia para los más "plateros"...

Peru’s Largest Primary Silver Mine Production Plummets 54% – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2019)

Interesante artículo, aunque el autor obviamente NO conocía la "posibilidad" de un acuerdo entre Xi y Trump... pero el "trasfondo" tiene su "miga".

Buy Gold, Sell Bonds

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Jun 2019)

El precio al alza del oro despierta el interés del sector minero por Asturias



*El precio al alza del oro despierta el interés del sector minero por Asturias*





Mina de oro en Boinás, en Belmonte de Miranda. / E. C.
*La región es la única con explotaciones activas en el sur de Europa y acumula 27 permisos para realizar sondeos, siete de ellos centrados en este metal *
ÓSCAR PANDIELLOGIJÓN. Domingo, 30 junio 2019, 05:12 
Explotado ya de forma intensiva desde la época del Imperio Romano, el oro acumula siglos como uno de los metales más preciados por las distintas culturas. Su valor estable como inversión y su notable versatilidad en procesos industriales y aplicaciones tecnológicas hacen que el metal siga con una constante cotización al alza. Una onza -equivalente a 31,1 gramos-, de hecho, ya se sitúa por encima de los 1.240 euros. O lo que es lo mismo, el máximo valor de los últimos seis años.

Para *Asturias,* este creciente interés por la *producción mundial de oro* no resulta indiferente. No en vano, la región cuenta con las dos únicas minas activas en el sur de Europa y, además, sus características geológicas la convierten en una de las principales zonas de interés a la hora de buscar más yacimientos. Y las empresas, en este sentido, ya acumulan años de búsqueda en el subsuelo asturiano.


Según los datos de la consejería de Industria, actualmente hay 27 permisos de investigación concedidos para trabajar en el territorio. Siete de ellos están enfocados a la búsqueda de oro. «La zona de la Cordillera Cantábrica es muy peculiar debido a la concentración de granitos, que entran en contacto con las calizas propias de la zona y generan yacimientos de oro muy interesantes», destaca Agustín Martín Izard, catedrático de Minerología y Recursos Minerales de la Universidad de Oviedo y coordinador del grupo investigador de Recursos y Yacimientos Minerales. «Y muestra de ello es que los únicos yacimientos activos en el entorno europeo son los de Boinás y Carlés, situados en Belmonte y Salas», asevera.

Estas dos explotaciones las gestiona Orovalle, la filial española de la compañía canadiense Orvana. El Valle-Boinás opera ininterrumpidamente desde hace más de dos décadas. De este yacimiento sale la mayor parte de las 58.259 onzas producidas por la empresa en la región. Aunque la extracción varía sensiblemente de año a año en función del tramo explotado y de la concentración del metal, Orovalle espera mejorar resultados en 2019 y situar la producción entre las 62.000 y las 68.000 onzas. Carlés, por su parte, también se dedica en la actualidad a la extracción, aunque no lo hace de forma ininterrumpida. Así, alterna los trabajos mineros -en los que no solo se encuentra oro, sino también plata y concentrado de cobre- con los sondeos y la investigación del entorno geológico.

Atendiendo a las buenas condiciones del subsuelo asturiano, las empresas acumulan años de estudios y análisis enfocados a descubrir nuevos yacimientos. Cangas del Narcea, Tineo, Ibias, Boal o Tapia de Casariego son algunos de los concejos más socorridos para solicitar estos permisos. Salvo el sondeo de Montefurado, solicitado por Emerita Resources España en Allande y Tineo, que se encuentra en su segundo año, el resto ya están en fase de prórroga. Esto es, el cuarto año de estudios destinado a aquellos trabajos que, por sus características, se consideran como los «más prometedores».

*Salave, en tramitación *
También cuenta con especial interés comercial el yacimiento aurífero de Salave, en Tapia de Casariego. La zona, considerada como uno de «los mayores yacimientos sin explotar» de toda Europa, cuenta con un largo historial de intentos para dar comienzo a su aprovechamiento industrial. Se calcula que, bajo tierra, puede haber en torno a dos millones de onzas de oro. El permiso de explotación corre a cargo de Exploraciones Mineras del Cantábrico (EMC) y, actualmente, la gestión se encuentra en una «tramitación previa».



*Más información*

 Un metal favorecido por los tipos bajos y las tensiones geopolíticas 


Así, según confirma la empresa, estos días se procederá a enviar al Principado un documento previo a la confección del estudio de impacto ambiental. Una fase «muy preliminar» y que todavía no plantea plazos para comenzar la explotación. La intención de la empresa, eso sí, pasa por abrir la tercera mina de oro de la región lo antes posible, aunque primero debe concretar la sostenibilidad y los plazos del proyecto. Todo ello, siguiendo la estricta regulación que ya puso en pausa el inicio de la explotación en varias ocasiones.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Vamos a ver qué nos depara esta madrugada y que promete ser interesante. De momento, el USD está fortaleciéndose ante divisas "refugio" como el Yen y el Franco Suizo...

Y dejo esto...

- Donald Trump anticipa el fin del bloqueo: "Las empresas estadounidenses pueden vender sus productos a Huawei"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2019)

En línea con lo pronosticado en la noche del pasado Sábado... Eran "habas contadas". Hace unos minutos, me lo he mirado y había una fuerte volatilidad y andaba por los $1391,00... Eso SÍ, los futuros de las Bolsas disparados...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2019)

De momento, el Oro recuperándose de la fuerte caída inicial, ahora en los entornos de los $1400,00... De todas formas, hay bastante incertidumbre y falta ver qué hacen los chinos cuando abran sus mercados...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Habrá que agradecer que la Bolsa de Hong Kong haya estado cerrada por ser festivo allí. El Oro está más o menos "estabilizado" en torno a los $1495 y con un fuerte caída desde que abrieron los mercados. La Plata ha caído también, pero bastante menos. Y ahora falta ver qué pasará cuando abran los mercados occidentales.

Prácticamente, se puede decir que he acertado en mi análisis del pasado Sábado por la noche. Las Bolsas chinas "disparadas" y fuertes subidas en las de Japón y Taiwán. Los Futuros también apuntan a que se verán importantes subidas en los EE.UU. y Europa. Por su lado, el USD se ha fortalecido contra las principales Divisas y el Bono estadounidense a 10 años está repuntando un +1,46%. En fin, que se han dado todos los elementos para tumbar al Oro y falta ver qué evolución tendrá éste en los próximos días. En cualquier caso, ya apunté que era factible una corrección dada la sobrecompra existente y ya veremos si profundiza hacia los niveles que establecimos en los $1340,10 en una "primera parada".

Todo esta "euforia" NO puede ocultar los malos datos que se han conocido en los PMI de China, Taiwán, Corea del Sur, Japón, Malasia y también ya en Australia... Os dejo un enlace para que podáis ver el "panorama" existente...

China Slumps Into Full-Blown Manufacturing Contraction Following "Awful" Asian PMI Prints

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (1 Jul 2019)

Pan para hoy hambre para mañana. Hay que esperar la letra pequeña del acuerdo. Que no seria la primera vez que donde se dijo digo después se dijo diego
Momento para especuladores. El down en máximos (ni se lo creen), mantenido por la FED y la recompra de acciones por parte de las empresas, deuda mantenida solo por el domino del dólar. Europa con QE en puertas y mantenida la economía a base de deuda, sin saber como salir ni se le espera saber como, tipos en negativos. Asia sin rumbo fijo quiere ser pero no puede. Estamos en un castillo de naipes con la base sobre un lodazal. Sigo apostando que el naipe de la deuda sera quien tumbe todo, aunque bien lo están protegiendo, a costa de hacer mas pobres al resto de los que no toman decisiones eso si despacito no se vayan a dar cuenta. La parte positiva que la volatilidad dará oportunidades a especuladores e inversores. El cuando , el como y el porque de esas oportunidades ya es para nota, lo importante es que no te coja ese momento con el pie cambiado por que llegado un momento el especulador no podara ser inversor y el inversor no podrá ser especulador


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2019)

Hola, angel220: Tampoco es tan "dramático"... Es posible que pronto vuelvan a darse precios interesantes para entrar en el Oro y servirá para que algunos "rezagados" puedan subirse al "carro".

Lo importante para los que andamos por aquí es que la cuestión de fondo la tengamos CLARA, es decir que vamos camino del "precipicio"... Si eso va a llegar antes o después es lo de menos. Se trata de que nos pille bien "cubiertos" en lo que podamos controlar...

En lo de la "Inversión" estoy de acuerdo contigo y menos en cuanto se refiere a la ESPECULACIÓN. Una "herramienta" que puede no ser "ética", pero que teniendo las oportunas "herramientas" permite afrontar mucho mejor las situaciones menos "cómodas". Obviamente, NO me estoy refiriendo a la financiera...

Y a esta hora, el Oro tocando mínimos de la sesión de hoy... Es previsible que la caída continue...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (1 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, angel220: Tampoco es tan "dramático"... Es posible que pronto vuelvan a darse precios interesantes para entrar en el Oro y servirá para que algunos "rezagados" puedan subirse al "carro".
> 
> Lo importante para los que andamos por aquí es que la cuestión de fondo la tengamos CLARA, es decir que vamos camino del "precipicio"... Si eso va a llegar antes o después es lo de menos. Se trata de que nos pille bien "cubiertos" en lo que podamos controlar...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, si dramático no lo tomo como tal siempre que te refieras a la bajada de MP de hoy o posteriores, mi punto de inflexion si no ocurre nada hasta las nuevas elecciones USA, todo, todo va estar muy controlado (si no se sale de madre antes por alguna equivocación de algún organismo). Mira que bien controlaron la subida del oro, artificial o no esperada , no lo se, pero con dos días mas de subidas se hubiera descontrolado. No sabia si iban abajar los MP o el Dow pero sabia que uno recibiría un castigo (dudaba que fuera el dow , por el control que esta realizando el presidente DT, que lo mantendrá en máximos o esa es su intención) igual algún amago habrá para hacer ver que todo va bien y es normal, pero nada serio (como ya se vio a finales del 2018.
Lo que si encuentro dramática es la situación social-económica no española si no mundial. Y la falta de información y de interés por informarse que tiene la gente. La situación la veo muy mal si dramática , viéndola en un enfoque global, ya que lo que hacemos hoy es lo que pagaremos mañana y parece ser que no le interesa a nadie. Hablo con gente (mejor dicho hablaba, ya paso a menudo) y parece que viven en los mundos de yupi , después pasa lo que pasa(hablar de situación real, inflación, tipos de interes, manipulaciones ettc. no de catastrofismo vale) Entiendo que haya gente que le interese o discrepe si es mejor una bien inmobiliario que e el oro que la plata, o el paladio mejor que el euro o el dolar, europa o , USA, o asia,o si son mejores los tomates que los pepinos todo son puntos diferentes respetables. pero siempre con un nexo punto en común información para poder acertar ya sea en inversion/especulación o simplemente saber como te va el rendimiento de tu trabajo , por lo tanto sabes como esta la cosa. Pero ver que cada día te hacen mas pobre y la gente vamos a decir suavemente "no se da cuenta" y peor ni le interesa, me desespera y eso si es dramático, la única esperanza que tengo que un día lo comenten en algún reality "sálvate si puedes" o en la "isla de los ahogados" que lo verán todos para que se enteren, para que quieren nuestros hijo un planeta sin plásticos si no van a poder comprar un tomate, eso si la tierra estará muy buena par comerla (exageración), para una cosa si dan mucha información pero para otra ninguna. Como todos los mercados están manipulados totalmente manipulado,(aun hay gente que defiende que eso no es posible, que son locuras), solo nos queda esperar mucho o poco eso yo no lo se, solo se necesita un chispa al estar sentados en un barril de pólvora. Siento la chapa que he escrito pero vengo caliente de hablar con uno de lo que dicen que los mercados son soberanos y no se pueden manipular.Un saludo a todos


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Jul 2019)

off topic, o no.

ayer Sion bombardeò intereses iraníes en Siria asesinando gente, y en el Chipre ocupado ha caído lo que podría ser un F-35.


----------



## menok (1 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, angel220: Tampoco es tan "dramático"... Es posible que pronto vuelvan a darse precios interesantes para entrar en el Oro y servirá para que algunos "rezagados" puedan subirse al "carro".
> 
> Lo importante para los que andamos por aquí es que la cuestión de fondo la tengamos CLARA, es decir que vamos camino del "precipicio"... Si eso va a llegar antes o después es lo de menos. Se trata de que nos pille bien "cubiertos" en lo que podamos controlar...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, cada día me gustan más los metales y gracias a hilos como este un poco más!
Tengo una pocas monedas de 12€ y estaba pensando en cambiarlas por onzas de plata tipo Maple o así. Son más bonitas y con más plata. Vosotros metaleros tenéis Carlillos en vuestra cartera? Alguna proporción?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# angel220: Me refería a los MPs en cuanto a que la caída NO había que considerarla "dramática"... Jajaja, precisamente el domingo un familiar me comentaba que quería abrir posiciones cortas en las Bolsas estadounidenses y le dije que ahora mismo NANAI, que antes vería nuevos máximos en las mismas. Parece que NO me voy a equivocar.

¿El acuerdo? NO existe tal "acuerdo" en sí, al menos con "cara y ojos". Simplemente, se ha establecido una "tregua" que les va bien a unos y a otros... La situación es MALA en ambos países, especialmente en China. Ya se está viendo a medida que se "desmenuzan" unos datos que ya nos llegan debidamente MANIPULADOS, como casi todo lo que se mueve alrededor del mundo, ya sea geopolítico, social, económico, financiero, etc., etc.

Ya comenté en mi anterior post que vamos directos a un "precipicio", de manera que poco podemos hacer unos pocos ante la TOTAL INEPTITUD instalada en la Sociedad, algo que reflejó muy acertadamente el conforero Caballero sin espada en uno de sus recientes posts. Si entendemos y aceptamos esto, aunque sea a "regañadientes", habremos avanzado MUCHO a nivel personal y podremos seguir trabajando en lo que yo denomino hacer los "deberes"... Tampoco nos vamos a "salvar" si esto se sale de "madre", algo más que factible, pero ya tendremos tiempo de preocuparnos del "problema" cuando éste se haga patente en su PEOR "cara". De momento, tampoco debemos "amargarnos" y nuestra vida debe seguir, aunque seamos muy conscientes de aquello que los demás NO VEN O NO QUIEREN VER... que a fin de cuentas NO deja de ser lo mismo.

# incorrezto: El reciente bombardeo efectuado por Israel a Siria se enmarca dentro de un mundo geopolítico de "locos"... Muchas veces he hecho alusión a que éste se asemeja a un polvorín cuyos guardianes son unos monos jugando con cerillas... Al final, un día cualquiera acabará pasando lo que muchos nos tememos... NADIE quiere creer que todo esto que está sucediendo hoy en día pueda acabar en un gran conflicto bélico a escala mundial, pero me recuerda que también en los inicios de la 1ª Guerra Mundial, tampoco casi NADIE pensaba que llegará a alcanzar la dimensión que tuvo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2019)

Hola, menok: Llevo bastantes años en esto de los MPs y, efectivamente, tengo Karlillos y otra "morralla" parecida. NO recomiendo tener ese tipo de monedas, aunque yo NO me haya desprendido de las mismas... Lo más coherente es "cambiarlas" y con el dinero obtenido comprar la Plata Bullion que esté más barata. Además, estamos en unos tiempos en que ésta anda tirada de precio.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Jul 2019)

Tampoco es para tanto. No va a ir siempre para arriba, tendrá que haber correcciones.

Mirad la gráfica de un año, y se tiene otra visión del asunto.

Yo ahora solo uso la perspectiva semanal, pase lo que pase. Todo es más armonioso y se ve más suave el dibujito. No hago movimientos hasta el viernes. Menos tiempo mirando gráficas y, sobre todo, menos comisiones.

Es que estar todo el día pendiente del ordenador puede hacer que la gráfica del precio se ajuste con la de tu electrocardiograma y acabar palmando por culpa de una resistencia o un soporte. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## srdome (1 Jul 2019)

Buenas tardes compre mi primeras monedas de plata en eldoradocoins llegaron en 6 dias, copmre unos kangaroo para inversion y unas queen best de 2 oz que bonitas son. gracias a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: El S&P 500 ha marcado máximos históricos y el Dow Jones ha estado muy cerca de hacerlo. Ahora llevan unas cuantas horas corrigiendo, porque entre otras cosas hay que fijarse en la "letra pequeña" de un "acuerdo" que es más un "brindis al Sol" que otra cosa... Además, los datos macro siguen siendo DEMOLEDORES y eso es así a pesar de todos los intentos que realizan por ENMASCARAR la PUTA REALIDAD. Es que viendo los PMI asiáticos publicados NO hay por dónde coger esa "euforia" no menos esperada, al menos por mí parte.

El Oro sigue presionado y veremos qué pasa cuando abran los chinorros de Hong Kong... Yo, francamente, NO creo que la corrección pueda llegar a ser muy profunda, al menos de momento, ya que estos HdP pueden sacarse todos los conejos de la "chistera" que quieran, pero hace años que NO veíamos una subida tan ordenada en el Oro y perforando como si fuera mantequilla una resistencia de largo plazo. Es una cuestión de tiempo y de Paciencia, algo que nos sobra a los que llevamos tiempo en esto.

En fin, que yo sigo siendo muy optimista en relación al Oro y también con más reservas con la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## bambum (1 Jul 2019)

srdome dijo:


> Buenas tardes compre mi primeras monedas de plata en eldoradocoins llegaron en 6 dias, copmre unos kangaroo para inversion y unas queen best de 2 oz que bonitas son. gracias a todos



Pues las Kangaroo salen a mitad de precio por oz. ¿O sois de los que también valorais la acuñación?
Perdon si es una pregunta tonta.


----------



## srdome (1 Jul 2019)

bambum dijo:


> Pues las Kangaroo salen a mitad de precio por oz. ¿O sois de los que también valorais la acuñación?
> Perdon si es una pregunta tonta.



Las Queens las compré por capricho porque me gustaron, son de 2 onzas y salen más caras que las kangaroo pero no el doble, son del 2019.
Son tres monedas de cada, una para mí y las otras dos una para cada uno de mis hijos, para que le entre afición e irles metiendo en el tema


----------



## Jebediah (2 Jul 2019)

bambum dijo:


> Pues las Kangaroo salen a mitad de precio por oz. ¿O sois de los que también valorais la acuñación?
> Perdon si es una pregunta tonta.



Las últimas Queen Beasts están a 33€, 16,5€ la onza por lo que de precio andan parecidos a los Kanguros y demás.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, parece que os ha "calado" la recomendación de comprar las Queen's Beasts... En su momento, ya os comentamos por aquí que existían monedas Bullion por las que se pagaba un cierto Premium y ahí se encuentran esas monedas. Ahora bien, con el tiempo muy probablemente entren en la "categoría" del Premium, SIEMPRE que la colección finalice y NO vuelvan a emitir monedas de la misma serie... Ya sabemos lo que ha pasado con las Kookaburras y otras.

Y comentaros una noticia MUY RELEVANTE: En Australia se acaban de reducir en 25 puntos básicos las tasas de interés a un nuevo mínimo histórico del 1%. La tasa de interés en Australia promedió el 4,39% desde 1990 hasta el 2019, alcanzando un máximo histórico del 17,50% en Enero de 1990 y un mínimo histórico en el 1% ahora establecido en Julio del 2019...

Entiendo que esta noticia debe haber frenado la caída del Oro, aunque sea de forma indirecta, perooooo es que el dato indica lo que vengo apuntando hace tiempo, aunque incidiendo más en ello los últimos días: la Economía global está MUY TOCADA... Y el problema REAL es que las Recesiones hacen notar sus efectos cuando YA ESTÁN ENCIMA y dejan poca capacidad de maniobra.

Da la sensación de que el Oro estaría intentando formar un "suelo" alrededor de los $1385, pero aún es pronto para poder confirmarlo. Hay que dejar pasar los días y también esperar que algún HdP no le dé por poner una "pasta" que en unos minutos "tumbe" el precio del Oro. NO sería la primera vez...

Insisto en que hay que vigilar el Bono estadounidense a 10 años... y que está volviendo a hacer el "tonto". Ya dije que había que esperar a que pasarán unos días después de la "euforia" inicial. Por tanto, vamos a estar vigilantes al mismo. Desde luego, parece que Powell volverá a estar bajo "presión"...

Y os dejo un artículo que NO comparto en líneas generales... Yo NO soy NADA "religioso", pero SÍ que es interesante para "reflexionar"...

Georgia: La violencia estalló cuando occidente puso en marcha su arma de subversión sexual

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (2 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y os dejo un artículo que NO comparto en líneas generales... Yo NO soy NADA "religioso", pero SÍ que es interesante para "reflexionar"...
> 
> Georgia: La violencia estalló cuando occidente puso en marcha su arma de subversión sexual
> 
> Saludos.



Defender el matrimonio y la familia no tiene porqué ser algo ligado a la religión.

Me parece un artículo sumamente interesante


----------



## menok (2 Jul 2019)

Las compré a 12,5€ y son unas pocas bastantes. Seguramente cambiaré unas cuantas por otras bullion o napoleones.

Creo recordar que los napoleones están menos falsificados no? Pillaré una báscula que ya toca y el método Llinares para no liarla...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2019)

Hola, el juli: Quizás tenga que explicar que el artículo que he enlazado es la traducción del original y que es ruso... Además de proceder de una fuente muy ligada a la Iglesia ortodoxa de aquel país. Dicho esto, tiene todo el sentido mi comentario previo, eso SÍ respetando las opiniones contrarias al mismo. A fin de cuentas, bastante hago con compartir con vosotros la información que suelo leer. Por otro lado, casi TODAS las religiones son favorables al matrimonio y a la familia... Tampoco es un "patrimonio" exclusivo de las distintas confesiones cristianas.

# PIBya: Gracias por el artículo y Bienvenido a este hilo. Me lo he leído y su autor me parece un poco o bastante CONTRADICTORIO en lo que comenta, sobre todo en la "coletilla" final: ¿Acaso el "dinero" NO se devalúa, independientemente de lo que "diga" la Inflación?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Ahora mismo está en ello... Y parece que la bajada de tipos en Australia se está notando a nivel financiero. Yo tengo la sensación de que en esta ocasión la subida del Oro va a ser la BUENA y que hace años que esperábamos...

En cualquier caso, voy a estar atento a si se me pone a "tiro" algo interesante...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2019)

"Algo" está ocurriendo... El Bono estadounidense a 10 años se está dejando un... ¡2,65%! Y, posiblemente, el Oro esté subiendo por el mismo "motivo"...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, parece que os ha "calado" la recomendación de comprar las Queen's Beasts... En su momento, ya os comentamos por aquí que existían monedas Bullion por las que se pagaba un cierto Premium y ahí se encuentran esas monedas. Ahora bien, con el tiempo muy probablemente entren en la "categoría" del Premium, SIEMPRE que la colección finalice y NO vuelvan a emitir monedas de la misma serie... Ya sabemos lo que ha pasado con las Kookaburras y otras.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando,

Saludos despues de mucho tiempo sin participar en tu excepcional hilo.

Unas preguntas respecto a esto que comentas....a que te refieres con las Kookaburras? Eran consideradas Premium y ahora no? Que impacto tiene que no sean Premium? se podrian vender solo por el valor de la plata? 

Gracias como siempre


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2019)

Hola, astur_burbuja: SÍ, mucho tiempo sin saber de tí. Espero que todo te vaya bien. Respecto a lo que me preguntas, te dejo un enlace donde viene bien explicado...

Bueno, NO me deja enlazarlo, pero en síntesis te diré que me refiero a las reacuñaciones de años anteriores efectuadas por la Perth Mint- Eso supone la pérdida de valor significativo en el Premium de la moneda y eso ya se está notando en el precio que están teniendo en las salidas de los últimos años, es decir a la baja...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Jul 2019)

Gracias Fernando


----------



## oinoko (2 Jul 2019)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hola Fernando,
> 
> Saludos despues de mucho tiempo sin participar en tu excepcional hilo.
> 
> ...






Aqui tienes los mintages maximos y los declarados de la kookaburra entre 2004 y 2011, me sirve de ejemplo para mostrar la idea:

Segun indica la propia Perth Mint en su "Mintage policy" "Once the *MAXIMUM MINTAGE* is reached, the coin is pronounced ‘sold out’ and no further coins are minted. If a coin is not sold out, the mintage will remain open until such time it becomes sold out (*MAXIMUM MINTAGE* is reached)"

Lo cual quiere decir que la Perth Mint se reserva el derecho a reacuñar cualquier moneda que no haya alcanzado su mintage maximo previsto.
Por tanto, es tonteria pagar por una kookaburra que no haya alcanzado su maxima tirada mas de 20 Euros (por ejemplo la de 2006), porque en cualquier momento la Perth Mint podría reacuñar unos cuantos miles de kookaburras de ese año y tirar el precio al suelo.


----------



## angel220 (2 Jul 2019)

Si esa noche-madrugada no sale alguna noticia que calme el motivo de la subida de esta tarde, sea cual sea mas de un corto esta noche no duerme las 8 horas. Un saludo


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Jul 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 123790
> 
> 
> Aqui tienes los mintages maximos y los declarados de la kookaburra entre 2004 y 2011, me sirve de ejemplo para mostrar la idea:
> ...




Gracias por la explicación


----------



## oinoko (2 Jul 2019)

Y ahora mismo el oro por encima del cierre del viernes pasado.
Todo el buen rollito de la cumbre del G-20 se ha quedado en nada cuando el bono USA ha empezado a subir de precio otra vez ( es decir bajar el tipo de interes).

Mirando la Grafica del bono usa y del oro en el ultimo mes se correlan bastante bien, las subidas fuertes del oro han coincidido con las subidas del precio del bono (bajada del tipo de interes).


----------



## FranMen (2 Jul 2019)

En el principal están hablando de posible conflicto Iran-Israel


----------



## L'omertá (2 Jul 2019)

Esto es el fin de los días.


----------



## Piel de Luna (2 Jul 2019)

Las reacuñaciones de las kokaburras todas han sido pedidos privados, con lo cual no deberian haber afectado al precio, aunque el mercado muy sabio ha decidido castigar el precio por si se drenaba ese exceso de onzas (como asi ha sido), perfectamente mas o menos se puede averiguar donde han ido esos superpedidos, en realidad con la mint China y su afamado Panda a sucedido igual ( no igual No, peor, estamos en tiradas arriba de 8 mill.).


----------



## Duisenberg (2 Jul 2019)

Duisenberg dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que es una cuestión muy subjetiva pero de cara a adquirir oro y plata con fines no especulativos sino para proteger patrimonio ¿qué proporción entre ambos consideráis que podría ser buena?.



Hace unos días hice esta pregunta y varios foreros fueron tan amables de aportar su opinión o incluso sus casos particulares. Todas las respuestas han sido claras y al grano, cosa que agradezco por su utilidad y, también, por las molestias tomadas. Teniendo en cuenta el lodazal en el que se está convirtiendo burbuja, es de agradecer un hilo de esta calidad y de esta utilidad.


----------



## Pintxen (2 Jul 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> En el principal están hablando de posible conflicto Iran-Israel





L'omertá dijo:


> Esto es el fin de los días.



Ostia, me estáis acojonando!!!


----------



## angel220 (2 Jul 2019)

Lo que no entiendo es el oro subiendo , por la tarde y fuerte después ( en estos momentos un 2,32 y el dow , el S&P Nasdaq de contado manteniéndose y terminado en positivo (habiendo acompañado la subida de los MP). Petróleo bajada de un 3,85% Oro a 1421$/1256€ y Plata subiendo un 1%,todos los futuros USA siguen subiendo.
Deber ser lo que llaman que el mercado es soberano y no esta manipulado


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: He estado indagando y parece ser que todo tiene que ver con el despliegue de aviones estadounidenses de alta tecnología en Qatar. No se conoce el número de ellos, pero se trata de los F-22 Raptors. Se les ha visto volando cerca de la base qatarí de Al Udeid y, probablemente, se encuentran en ella.

También está el tema del incidente sucedido ayer en un mini submarino nuclear ruso en aguas territoriales de Rusia...

Respecto a comprar Onzas de Oro, hombre tengo unas cuantas y que cubren mis expectativas para este año. Eso NO quita para que compre algunas "piezas" si el precio me "invita" a ello. Fíjate si ya estoy cubierto, que hoy he preferido ir a por un Columnario... Tengo una pequeña colección de ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (3 Jul 2019)

Pues el espectáculo de las mineras ...... multiplicalo por tres. Y mañana no te quiero contar.


----------



## Goldman (3 Jul 2019)

-Maple Leaf 2019 Incuse, 1 oz Plata

-Maple Leaf 2019, 1 oz Plata

Alguien podría decirme que diferencia hay? Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Caballero sin espada: Piensa que a los estadounidenses NO les faltan aviones en el Golfo Pérsico... La llegada de los F-22 Raptors es más importante de lo que os imagináis, máxime si se tratan de los 143 F-22. ¿Qué particularidad los hace "especiales"? Se trata de cazas de quinta generación y que utilizan la tecnología furtiva, pero es que en la últimas modificaciones -que son recientes...- se les han incorporado nuevas armas de ataque aire-aire, por ejemplo los misiles AIM-9X y AIM-120D. Esto les permite rastrear y destruir objetos enemigos que vuelen detrás de ellos.

Ahora piensa un poco... ¿Esos aviones por qué están allí? Está claro que los americanos NO los necesitan para combatir con los aviones iraníes... Entonces, ¿un "aviso" a Rusia? Descarto a China porque este país NO tiene capacidad bélica para enfrentarse a los EE.UU.

Resumiendo: Aquí tenemos el auténtico motivo de las subidas experimentadas por el Oro, el BitCoin, etc. Perooooo es que, además, los Bonos tienen un aspecto TERRIBLE: el Bono estadounidense a 10 años se está hundiendo, ahora en torno a los 1,948 y el Bund en máximos históricos en torno a los 173,84...

Vamos a esperar a ver qué sucede cuando el Viernes se publique el dato del empleo en los EE.UU. Es previsible que el mismo mueva MUCHO los mercados...

# Goldman: Te dejo un enlace donde te lo explican detalladamente...

- 2019 1 oz Canadian Silver Incuse Maple Leaf Coin (BU)

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (3 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, el juli: Quizás tenga que explicar que el artículo que he enlazado es la traducción del original y que es ruso... Además de proceder de una fuente muy ligada a la Iglesia ortodoxa de aquel país. Dicho esto, tiene todo el sentido mi comentario previo, eso SÍ respetando las opiniones contrarias al mismo. A fin de cuentas, *bastante hago con compartir con vosotros la información que suelo leer*. Por otro lado, casi TODAS las religiones son favorables al matrimonio y a la familia... Tampoco es un "patrimonio" exclusivo de las distintas confesiones cristianas.



Te lo agradecemos, Fernando.


----------



## Nanote (3 Jul 2019)

Pues la gente debe de estar de vacaciones o algo, hoy en la subasta de aureo y calico remates de risa en algunos oros... incluso varias monedas bien chulas han quedado sin pujador... No se que haré este año en vacaciones pero otras tres monedicas a la saca...
PD- Por dios que alguien se haga con los chevronetz que han quedado huérfanos, que sino me vuelvo loco ya del todo...


----------



## Kid (3 Jul 2019)

Nanote dijo:


> Pues la gente debe de estar de vacaciones o algo, hoy en la subasta de aureo y calico remates de risa en algunos oros... incluso varias monedas bien chulas han quedado sin pujador... No se que haré este año en vacaciones pero otras tres monedicas a la saca...
> PD- Por dios que alguien se haga con los chevronetz que han quedado huérfanos, que sino me vuelvo loco ya del todo...



A ver si mañana sucede lo mismo. Yo tengo una buena lista preparada, en la de hoy no he encontrado las calidades que busco en las monedas que me interesan.
Salut.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Ahí te enlazo una información procedente de Israel que ratifica que los F-22 Raptors están en la base aérea de Qatar que cité... Ya lo creo que su presencia supone un "aviso" para Rusia, aunque posiblemente los movimientos vistos ayer en la cúpula militar rusa tienen más que ver con el grave accidente que afectó a su mini submarino nuclear.

Fuerza Aérea de EE.UU. desplegó los F-22 Raptor en Qatar por primera vez | Noticias de Israel

Respecto a lo que comentas en relación al Oro, vamos a esperar... NO descarto que busque la zona de los $1385 y luego ya veríamos. A favor del Oro están las fuertes tensiones que se observan en los Bonos. El Bono estadounidense a 10 años sigue cayendo y el Bund casi pegado a sus máximos...

Bueno, es sabido que "manos fuertes" hace tiempo que están acumulando Oro. Un buen ejemplo es el Bridgewater de Ray Dalio, el mayor Hedge Fund del mundo, y que lleva tomando fuertes posiciones en el Oro desde el pasado año 2018. Como éste podría dar otros ejemplos, pero como "muestra" ya vale...

Por su parte, el S&P 500 en MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS y el Dow Jones a pocos puntos de conseguirlo... ¿Alguien entiende algo de lo que está sucediendo? Eso de que los mercados son "soberanos" es una MILONGA y NADA MÁS...

Y mucho ¡Ojo! a partir de esta madrugada... Los mercados estadounidenses estarán cerrados mañana por la festividad del 4 de Julio.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (3 Jul 2019)

Fernando me has estropeado la tarde yo que creía a pies juntillas que el mercado era soberano y que la manipulación era cosa de locos conspiratorios ahora dices que es una milonga, esta noche ya no duermo. Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Uno de los mejores artículos que he leído este año...

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/geoestrategia/25752-de-la-hegemonia-del-dolar-al-calentamiento-global-globalización-glifosato-y-las-doctrinas-del-consentimiento-

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (3 Jul 2019)

Por favor, que nadie me hable más del cambio climático, es un insulto a la inteligencia humana. Está tan claro que es un saca cuartos y un lava cerebro difícilmente demostrable que su causa sea humano que me produce indignación. Sobretodo cuando lo que realmente tenemos delante de nuestros ojos no parece tan importante para los que mandan: la contaminación, suciedad, desechos, productos químicos por doquier, ríos destrozados, mar por el mismo camino, extinción en masa de especies, las que hay enfermas para ser productivas (y nosotros nos las comemos )...


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Jul 2019)

*GOLDGOD una preguna. ¿Como fue el envio con goldsilver.be? ¿ te hanllegado sin problema?

gracias de antemano*


----------



## Forcopula (4 Jul 2019)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> *GOLDGOD una preguna. ¿Como fue el envio con goldsilver.be? ¿ te hanllegado sin problema?
> 
> gracias de antemano*



Yo he hecho un pedido ayer mismo (pedido mediano de plata)... Cuando me llegue te digo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2019)

Hace unos días un familiar me comentó cómo veía lo de ponerse "corto" en las Bolsas, dado que le parecía que éstas iban a caer fuertemente. Le dije que antes vería los máximos en las Bolsas estadounidenses y NO me he equivocado, aunque se veía venir...

SÍ, casaytierras, apetece poner unos cuantos "cortos", pero cuando se me viene a la cabeza, paso a hacer otra cosa que me distraiga y así se me pasa...

Lógicamente, todo esto acabará girándose, pero NO me apetece estar pendiente de una pantalla y, sobre todo, que me diga que ando "equivocado", que todo funciona a las "mil maravillas"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: NO hay más ciego que el que NO quiere ver...

- Gráfico del día: Qué esperar de las bolsas ante los signos de ralentización económica

Saludos


----------



## MIP (4 Jul 2019)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> *GOLDGOD una preguna. ¿Como fue el envio con goldsilver.be? ¿ te hanllegado sin problema?
> 
> gracias de antemano*



A mi me ha llegado uno sin problemas como todos los anteriores desde 2017

Tambien comentar que ya me han llegado los soberanos que pedi con bitcoin de bitgild.com

Y finalmente que celticgold.eu anuncia que acepta también criptos, aunque anuncia que la EURSS regulara estos pagos en enero de 2020 (sin que nadie sepa las implicaciones que este anuncio tiene)


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Jul 2019)

MIP dijo:


> A mi me ha llegado uno sin problemas como todos los anteriores desde 2017
> 
> Tambien comentar que ya me han llegado los soberanos que pedi con bitcoin de bitgild.com
> 
> Y finalmente que celticgold.eu anuncia que acepta también criptos, aunque anuncia que la EURSS regulara estos pagos en enero de 2020 (sin que nadie sepa las implicaciones que este anuncio tiene)



Ok gracias por la info, creo que voy a hacer un pedido


----------



## FranMen (4 Jul 2019)

Ojo con los Queen Beast, quien quiera comprarlas por bonitas perfecto pero, por curiosidad, después de los comentarios con las kookaburras, he mirado y también tienen tirada ilimatada salvo las proof.
The Queen's Beasts (coin) - Wikipedia


----------



## Pintxen (4 Jul 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Por favor, que nadie me hable más del cambio climático, es un insulto a la inteligencia humana. Está tan claro que es un saca cuartos y un lava cerebro difícilmente demostrable que su causa sea humano que me produce indignación. Sobretodo cuando lo que realmente tenemos delante de nuestros ojos no parece tan importante para los que mandan: la contaminación, suciedad, desechos, productos químicos por doquier, ríos destrozados, mar por el mismo camino, extinción en masa de especies, las que hay enfermas para ser productivas (y nosotros nos las comemos )...



Tienes toda la razón. Cuando hablamos del cambio climático estamos hablando de una obviedad, el clima es cambiante por definición. Tenemos el privilegio de vivir en una etapa interglaciar, con temperaturas suaves y una gran variedad de ecosistemas, pero eso va a cambiar estemos o no estemos nosotros, de echo lo que es previsible que ocurra es un periodo de calentamiento seguido de una glaciación, pudiendo llegar los hielos (barreras de hielo de varios miles de metros de espesor) hasta el sur de Francia. Es como si dos moscas miraran al cielo despejado y al ver acercarse unas nubes hablaran del cambio meteorológico y que hay que hacer algo para que no llueva, es totalmente absurdo.
Otra cosa muy diferente es como dice FranMen el resto de problemas causados por este sistema capitalista, consumista y de crecimiento exponencial del que nadie queremos apearnos, como son la deforestación, contaminación, plásticos, desaparición de especies, agotamiento de recursos, riesgo de conflicto nuclear, etc...
Cuando oigo a alguien que "hay que salvar el planeta" se me revuelven las tripas y pienso que, una de dos, o es un ignorante, o es un prepotente que piensa que el ser humano es tan poderoso como para destruir un planeta. No se dan cuenta que lo que está en peligro no es el planeta sino nosotros mismos y nuestro bienestar. A la naturaleza se la pelamos nosotros y el lince ibérico. Ha habido a lo largo de la historia de la vida de este planeta cinco extinciones masivas, desapareciendo hasta el 90 % de las especies del planeta, y la vida se abre paso, surgirán nuevas especies.
A mí me encanta el planeta en el que vivo, me gusta pensar que el lince vive en nuestros montes aunque jamás vea uno en libertad, me gusta poder beber agua limpia, pasear por un bosque, me apasiona la idea de que haya comunidades de indígenas no contactadas todavía que viven al margen de nuestra civilización, me flipa pensar que en el Himalaya hay un tigre que es capaz de cazar un rebeco saltando por un precipicio y no le pase nada.
Todo esto lo estamos jodiendo y los perjudicados somos nosotros, somos putas moscas que vivimos cuatro días (geológicamente hablando) y a nuestros nietos les tocará vivir en un planeta peor del que nosotros vivimos. Es lo que hay si no hacemos nada.
Disfrutad del vídeo.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> A mi también me interesa!



En mi caso el primer pedido que hacía con ellos y me ha llegado perfecto en 1 semana, algo de oro y los Queen Beast de plata. Volveré a comprar.


----------



## racional (4 Jul 2019)

Me quedo por aquí esperando a que el oro suba a 10K, no me conformo con menos.


----------



## MIP (4 Jul 2019)

racional dijo:


> Me quedo por aquí esperando a que el oro suba a 10K, no me conformo con menos.



El hilo de Bitcoin está más arriba a la derecha LoL. 

Bromas aparte firmaría eso mañana mismo, y un Gold/silver ratio de 40.


----------



## el juli (4 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Uno de los mejores artículos que he leído este año...
> 
> - De la hegemonía del dólar al calentamiento global: Globalización, glifosato y las doctrinas del consentimiento-dolar-al-calentamiento-global-globalización-glifosato-y-las-doctrinas-del-consentimiento-
> 
> Saludos.



Un artículo excepcional.... ojalá mucha gente lo leyera para ir abriendo los ojos, aunque sea un poco.


----------



## FranMen (4 Jul 2019)

No me había dado cuenta . Hay que tomarlo con humor, muchos, como es el caso, resultan graciosos.


----------



## racional (4 Jul 2019)

Y tu que sabes cuanto oro tenga. Pues claro que tengo. Estoy diversificado en varias cosas, entre las que esta el oro y la plata.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Jul 2019)

No ensuciéis el post, coño.


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Jul 2019)

Opiniones, si os apetece.


Primera sentencia del Supremo: el bitcoin no es dinero


Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (4 Jul 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Opiniones, si os apetece.
> 
> 
> Primera sentencia del Supremo: el bitcoin no es dinero
> ...




Dinero es todo aquello que sirbe para cambiarlo por bienes y servicios, asi, que si, es dinero, como el oro, la plata lo fue la sal y en la guerra civil cartones con sellos pegados, y mil formas mas, ota cosa es que el Supremo quiera bailarle el agua a los Gobiernos y que su monopolio no se vea afectado, que ultimamente le crecen los enanos al monopolio, hasta las mismas coorporaciones de sus amados lo intentan, (Faceboock y su Libra para 2020).


----------



## Desconocido (4 Jul 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Opiniones, si os apetece.
> Primera sentencia del Supremo: el bitcoin no es dinero





Piel de Luna dijo:


> Dinero es todo aquello que sirbe para cambiarlo por bienes y servicios, asi, que si, es dinero, como el oro, la plata lo fue la sal y en la guerra civil cartones con sellos pegados, y mil formas mas, ota cosa es que el Supremo quiera bailarle el agua a los Gobiernos y que su monopolio no se vea afectado, que ultimamente le crecen los enanos al monopolio, hasta las mismas coorporaciones de sus amados lo intentan, (Faceboock y su Libra para 2020).



Para ellos sólo es dinero lo que se diga por decreto ley.
¿Qué es el dinero o moneda de curso legal?


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jul 2019)

Dinero es lo que sirve para pagar los impuestos.


----------



## tastas (4 Jul 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Dinero es lo que sirve para pagar los impuestos.



Lo peor de todo es cuando ves a la gente salir de colegios y universidades pensando eso seriamente.

Taptap


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es cuando ves a la gente salir de colegios y universidades pensando eso seriamente.



Es que es así. El dia que puedas pagar el ibi y demás con oro o bitcoins serán dinero.


----------



## tastas (4 Jul 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Es que es así. El dia que puedas pagar el ibi y demás con oro o bitcoins serán dinero.



XD entonces el dinero sirve para tener que pagar cosas que no quiero pagar.
Desde cuándo es así? Porque ha habido dinero antes del pago de impuestos.

Por cierto: 
Ohio will soon be the first state to accept Bitcoin for taxes
Canadian Municipality Set to Accept Bitcoin for Property Tax Payments - CoinDesk

Taptap


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jul 2019)

antes del pago de impuestos no había dinero, había trueque.

si no vale para el estado, es trueque no dinero.

el oro no es dinero, tienes que venderlo para pagar la gasolina y sus impuestos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, yo paso del BitCoin... Así que me paso por aquí para dejar un buen artículo de Paul Craig Roberts...

Paul Craig Roberts: Some Unhappy Thoughts For The Fourth Of July

Curiosa su expresión "Colección de estúpidos" en referencia a la raza humana... Sobre este tema debatimos hace bien poco.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (4 Jul 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Es que es así. El dia que puedas pagar el ibi y demás con oro o bitcoins serán dinero.



Hay gente que salda impuestos con obras de arte. ¿Es un cuadro dinero? Yo creo que no. 

Dinero es lo que cumple con la triple función de medio de cambio, unidad de cuenta y reserva de valor. 

Si lo aplicamos a los últimos 6000 años, el único dinero que existe es el oro y la plata. 

Cuando mis amigos me preguntan por que invierto en oro y plata, les contesto que no invierto, sino que estoy convirtiendo papelitos de colores en dinero de verdad.


----------



## tastas (4 Jul 2019)

Pregunta a Venezuela si no considera el oro dinero.
No puedes pagar el pan con oro por pura ley de Gresham, las monedas débiles son las que más circulan.

Taptap


----------



## racional (4 Jul 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Opiniones, si os apetece.
> 
> 
> Primera sentencia del Supremo: el bitcoin no es dinero
> ...



Los jueces no son economistas, que saben lo que es dinero y no.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Ahora ando liado con las pujas de dos Columnarios para mi colección y, la verdad, eso de que la Plata es "peor" dinero que el Oro, será en estos tiempos. En aquellos NO era así y HOY tampoco: compara el ratio entre el Columnario y los 8 Escudos... ¡UY! que me parece que se acerca al histórico... SÍ, ya sé que es en el Coleccionismo, perooooo... ¡Oye! que ya me gustaría que fuera diferente en este caso, más que nada por ahorrarme una "pasta".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2019)

Hola, tastas: En las Hiperinflaciones se opera con la moneda QUE SE PUEDE...

Ahora mismo, en Venezuela, hay operaciones en distintas divisas. En la capital, Caracas, se ven USD y EUR, en la frontera colombiana en Pesos, en la frontera brasileña en Reales y en ORO en la zona del arco minero del Orinoco. También hay pagos con Criptomonedas, a través de Zelle y PayPal.

Y, contrariamente a lo que algunos piensan al respecto, el TRUEQUE suele ser de lo más habitual.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jul 2019)

lo de definir el dinero como aquello que vale para pagar impuestos viene de que el supremo rec´hazó el bitcoin como tal.




MIP dijo:


> Hay gente que salda impuestos con obras de arte. ¿Es un cuadro dinero? Yo creo que no.
> 
> Dinero es lo que cumple con la triple función de medio de cambio, unidad de cuenta y reserva de valor.
> 
> ...



pero lo que hacen es saldar una deuda en euros con unos cuadros que se tasan y valoran en euros.
en sentido amplio es como tu dices, pero yo no invertiría en pedruscos micronesios.

y al desaparecer la moneda, no vale para pagar impuestos.

habrán pactado el pago en oro, pero escriturando y pagando impuestos en pesetas.

insisto en la definición a efectos practicos y legales, según el supremo. cuando se puedan pagar impuestos en bitcoins, será dinero.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Jul 2019)

Nanote dijo:


> Pues la gente debe de estar de vacaciones o algo, hoy en la subasta de aureo y calico remates de risa en algunos oros... incluso varias monedas bien chulas han quedado sin pujador... No se que haré este año en vacaciones pero otras tres monedicas a la saca...
> PD- Por dios que alguien se haga con los chevronetz que han quedado huérfanos, que sino me vuelvo loco ya del todo...



Son unos tiesos, no estan de vacaciones, no te creas que hay gente con billete...... 

Hoy me he llevado yo unas cuantas por debajo de precio de spot, la ultima vez que dije que era posible comprar monedas de oro por debajo de spot casi entran contra mi a machetazos algunos de este mismo hilo, seguramente los que me querian degollar no tengan ni un gramo de oro y lo mas que tengan de metal sea el aluminio de las latas de atum y melocotones que van comiendose.

No me lleve los chevronetz anoche por que tenia pujado para hoy mas de 20.000 euros y no sabia lo que podia pasar, he entrado sabiendo lo que ya tengo adjudicado y ya estan vendidos, supongo que habria alguno esperando como yo,

Al final mi botin no ha llegado a los 3000 pero me doy por satisfecho, muchas por debajo de precio de spot, alguna Española muy chula con valor numismatico mas que interesante.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: "Nada hay en el mundo tan común como la ignorancia y los charlatanes" (Cleóbulo de Lindos).

Y dejo algo que os puede interesar...

Gold's Target Is $1,520 - Pepperstone Group

El pronóstico que ahí se expone es bastante "conservador" si la FED comenzará un proceso de bajadas en las tasas de interés y más si sumamos la posibilidad de que se entre en una Recesión. Si a ambos factores se añadiera una "tercera pata", es decir algún "Cisne negro" de carácter financiero, lo más probable es que el Oro encarará sus máximos y los superará. Vivimos dentro de un círculo de activos BURBUJEADOS y eso acabará cómo SIEMPRE lo ha hecho... ¡"Petando"!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Bueno, al menos reconoces que la Plata es ÚTIL... En cualquier caso, ya sabes que compartimos la misma opinión en cuanto a que el valor monetario está mejor representado por el Oro. Curiosamente, acabo de visionar una breve entrevista a R. Kiyosaki y que os enlazaré a continuación. También ve MUY INFRAVALORADA a la Plata y recomienda su compra. 

- Back Up The Truck And Stack Silver Says Rich Dad’s Robert Kiyosaki

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Jul 2019)

Yo he comido oro en un pastel. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... Os dejo el enlace de otros que pronostican Recesión para el último trimestre del 2020...

Winter is coming: AXA IM augura recesión a finales de 2020

Bien, es posible que pronto podamos ver una pequeña continuación en la corrección del Oro... Sin embargo, dentro de dos semanas comienzan en los EE.UU. la publicación de los resultados trimestrales de las empresas y la lógica dice que NO deberían ser buenos, más bien al contrario... Esto puede llevar presión a Powell y que tiene que decidir sobre las tasas de interés en la reunión de este mes de Julio. Supongo que "el pelo de panocha" volverá a su estúpida verborrea habitual con el fin de apoyar a los mercados. A fin de cuenta para Trump éstos representan el estado de la Economía "REAL" y se vanagloria de que su "hinchazón" se debe a su gestión...

Todo esto está jugando a favor del Oro para el siguiente empuje que, posiblemente, se dé en unos de sus mejores períodos estacionales: Agosto/Septiembre... Aunque tampoco es una regla que se cumpla siempre, pero parece que este año tiene bastantes "números" para hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (5 Jul 2019)

Alguien conoce esta tienda? me impresioma la variedad de monedas. las tendran en stock? 

Edelmetall-Handel ESG Edelmetallshop für Gold Silber Platin Palladium

Ando mirando la moneda de 5 dolares, me gusta. 

5 Dollars half Eagle Goldmünze USA online kaufen


----------



## angel220 (5 Jul 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> Alguien conoce esta tienda? me impresioma la variedad de monedas. las tendran en stock?
> 
> Edelmetall-Handel ESG Edelmetallshop für Gold Silber Platin Palladium
> 
> ...



Hola no se si vives en Alemania, pero no hacen entregas fuera de Alemania. Un saludo


----------



## bonobo (5 Jul 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Hola no se vives en Alemania, pero no hacen entregas fuera de Alemania. Un saludo



Muchas gracias angel220, tendre que buscar otra alternativa


----------



## Pintxen (5 Jul 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Opiniones, si os apetece.
> 
> 
> Primera sentencia del Supremo: el bitcoin no es dinero
> ...



Para mí el dinero es un sistema de almacenamiento de energía. Yo cultivo patatas (qué es la comida sino energía?) y necesito que alguien me arregle el coche (la energía que el mecánico invierte en arreglarme el coche), y un traje (lo mismo) y un empaste en una muela (idem). Podría pagar al mecánico, al sastre y al dentista con patatas y este mismo dentista si necesita que le arreglen el coche podría pagar al mecánico con un empaste, pero igual el mecánico no lo necesita, el sastre necesita un empaste pero, si el traje vale más, como le paga?. Igual le sobran patatas de las que yo le di, pero, cuantas?
Bien, para solucionar esto se busca algo que todos quieran o reconozcan como medio de cambio: el dinero, y a cada producto o servicio se le asigna un valor en ese dinero. Pero, qué forma tiene ese dinero? A lo largo de la historia ha tomado varias formas: conchas, cuentas de colores, sal, cobre, esclavos, ORO, plata, fotocopias en papel del careto de un tío con un número escrito, una cifra escrita en una pantalla, criptomonedas, etc..
Yo solo sé que si tú le das a alguien en cualquier lugar del mundo una moneda de oro, este te dará de comer. Prueba con un billete de diez dólares... Igual te vas a la cama sin cenar.
Una curiosidad: los que más años tienen habrán conocido que en cierta época, si querías ingresar dinero en el banco, o sacar efectivo, tú ibas al banco o el banquero te venía a casa y te apuntaba la transacción en la libreta A MANO!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: SÍ, ya dejastes claro que considerabas ÚTIL a la Plata... Quizás, el punto de "discusión" -si lo hay- está en el tema del ratio del Oro vs Plata. Esa es una "anomalía" cuando llega a PUNTOS EXTREMOS que, históricamente, ha "AVISADO" de que ALGO va a suceder y NO precisamente "bueno"...

Bueno, en este hilo algunos nos "mojamos" en nuestros pronósticos y, evidentemente, tampoco ello representa una "invitación" a seguirlos, ni muchísimo menos... Perooooo entiendo que aquí NO tenemos "intereses" creados y también que solemos acercarnos mucho más que los "analistas" profesionales en cuanto a la evolución de los MPs e incluso en otro tipo de activos. TODO ello está escrito y se puede comprobar echando páginas atrás, tanto en este hilo como en los anteriores.

Insisto en que tengo la sensación de que el Oro va a estar en un "impasse" ligeramente correctivo a la espera de unos datos y decisiones que se darán a lo largo de este mes. Si todo ello se ajusta a lo que tengo pronosticado, el Oro debiera salir "disparado" y finalizar el año bastante por encima de los $1425 pronosticados en este hilo para ese período y eso se hizo con los precios muy alejados de los actuales, es decir acertando por encima del 100%...

Y dejo un buen artículo... para que cada cual saque sus PROPIAS conclusiones...

Libra, la nueva criptodivisa de Facebook: ¿liberación o pesadilla?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2019)

NO lo podía haber pronosticado MEJOR... Importante la caída que se está dando en el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (5 Jul 2019)

En estos momentos hasta que "el mercado soberano" decida, cualquier dato malo para el Dow es un dato malo para el MP y mas en oro y plata. No pueden permitirse el lujo de que el Dow se hunda, hasta después delas elecciones USA, no se si lo conseguirán mucho tiempo falta y a los "mercados soberanos" no hacen mas que salirle enanos.


----------



## racional (5 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hay alguien vivo por aquí que viviese en primera persona la subida del oro entre 1970-1980 en la que el oro paso de 36USD a más de 600?
> 
> Estaría bien que alguien contara sus batallitas trapicheando con sus oros en aquella época, aunque sea de oídas...



Y a quien le importa eso, cuando hemos vivido la historia de Bitcoin de cerca en este foro. La primera vez que leí sobre Bitcoin fue en este foro. Asi que Bitcoin una historia mucho más espectacular que contar. Y la hemos vivido todos aquí.


----------



## kikepm (5 Jul 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Libra, la nueva criptodivisa de Facebook: ¿liberación o pesadilla?



Libra es centralizada, nunca será una cripto con las propiedades de BTC. No se para que la anuncian con blockchain. Una blockchain es algo que tiene las propiedades de impedir el doble gasto en redes descentralizadas inseguras. Lo mismo les valdría con una base de datos centralizada donde anotar los pagos y haberes.

Quizás pueda servir bien como medio de pago, pero en cuando haya problemas del tipo que sea, los poseedores de libra van a poder ser robados con impunidad y alevosía.

Yo no almacenaría cantidades importantes en su monedero.


----------



## asqueado (6 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hay alguien vivo por aquí que viviese en primera persona la subida del oro entre 1970-1980 en la que el oro paso de 36USD a más de 600?
> 
> Estaría bien que alguien contara sus batallitas trapicheando con sus oros en aquella época, aunque sea de oídas...



Despues de estar mucho tiempo sin entrar en este magnifico hilo, por mis problemas en la vista, y aun cuando Fernando no lo crea cada vez que puedo me paso y leo algo, y aprendo muchas cosas, y en algunas ocasiones estoy en desacuerdo con los razonamientos de algunos conforeros, pero como no me gustan las polemicas, mejor estoy quietecito y no me sube la tension por decir algo.
Bueno* paraisofiscal*, voy a intentar contestarte a tu pregunta, tengo para escribir un libro con mi experiencias y vivencias, pero al menos te voy a contar algunas cosas, ya soy persona mayor como comprenderas con muchos tiros en esto de los MP,s y antes de los años setenta, tanto el oro como la plata estaba muy, pero que muy barata. Recuerdo que la plata estaba a 12 pesetas el gramo con la hechura y el oro rondaba entre los 300 y 350 pesetas el gramo de 18 kilates con hechura.
Por lo tanto cualquier joven portaba una pulsera o collar de plata y cuanto mas gordo era mas vacilaba ante las niñas
Todo era diferente en aquella epoca, trabajaba principalmente el hombre, eso no significaba que no pudiera trabajar las mujeres, y en algunos puestos lo hacian esplendidamente. Yo de novio le regalaba a mi esposa, pulseras, pendientes y colgantes de oro, se podia sacar uno una cuenta y pagar poco a poco por meses cierta cantidad de dinero a cuenta.
Una vez de casados, siempre sobraba algo para seguir ampliando las alhajas, y en los años 70 y poco el ultimo collar que me compre de 30 grs de oro de 18 kilates me costo a 1000 pesetas el gramo con hechura.
Como he dicho anteriormente los metales estaban baratos y la gente se compraban muchas alhajas, poco a poco a cuenta y mucha de esa gente que aun vive y se ha visto necesitada en vender alguna de ellas, le han ganado bastante dinero.
Yo tenia un familiar que cuando venia a mi ciudad, compraba alhajas por valor de mas de 400.000 pesetas que luego vendia en su ciudad con su correspondiente ganancia metida por supuesto. Los articulos al igual que ahora se ponen en una manta ( asi le llamam los plateros, colgadas con unos imperdibles).
Yo cuando me marchaba de vacaciones anualmente y visitaba a los familiares, me llevaba un buen porte de mercancia y vendia casi todo, asi me pagaba la gasolina y otros gastos, lo que me sobraba se lo devolvia al platero.
Cuando hice la mili, tenia un cuñado Q.E.P., que era platero de profesion y me surtia de articulos que vendia en el cuartel a todo aquel que estaba interesado, entre los soldados vendia mas plata que oro y entre los mando mas oro que plata
Hubo una epoca en el que todo el mundo, mujeres, hombres y niños, llevaban alhajas de pendientes, collares y pulseras y cuanto mas gordas eran, demostraban tener un status mas importante
A mi ciudad llegaban amigos mios que vivian en otras ciudades y los tenian que llevar al platero para que se surtiera, el y su mujer. Cuando digo al platero, no digo a una joyeria, ya que esta ultima le vale muchisimo mas caro, el platero, es el que compra el metal, el que lo funde, el que hace la pieza, la pule y la vende a la joyeria o a cualquiera que se pase por su taller. Cuando comenzo la subida en los 70, hubo una burbuja de oro, ya que todo el mundo queria comprar, parecia que se iba acabar el mundo, en ocasiones no tenian material ni en la sociedad de metales preciosos que es donde se iba a comprar el mismo. 
Bueno podria continuar contando muchisimas cosas mas, pero ya esta demasiado grande el tocho y demasiado tarde, ya seguire en otra ocasion, solo decirte que soy metalero por convencimiento, el oro y la plata durante miles de años ha servido, para salvar vidas, no pasar hambre y como refugio para las vacas flacas.


----------



## bonobo (6 Jul 2019)

Leyendo a Caballero sin espada y sdPrincBrud, no se me hace descabellada la idea de que las criptomonedas son otra herramienta como los cortos para mantener
el oro a raya, desviando el dinero que busca refugio a otra cosa que no sea el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Veo que ha aparecido por aquí el amigo asqueado y nos ha contado sus experiencias. Sabía de la mismas, como él ya conoce, por simple "análisis" (lo llaman "defecto profesional"...). Yo llegué al Oro a finales de los 80... pero NO de forma relevante y NO puedo añadir NADA importante a lo ya comentado por asqueado y que es, probablemente, el "metalero" más "viejo" del país y esto dicho con todo el respeto y Cariño que me merece.

# racional: Mire, por aquí poco crédito va a recibir, de manera que lo mejor que puede hacer es ir al mercadillo más cercano a su lugar de residencia y poner un puesto de venta de "BitCoins", da lo mismo que sea al lado de la gitana vendedora de ajos, total "pardillos" corren por todo el mundo. En este hilo, las personas que se encuentran dentro de las Criptomonedas ya lo hicieron en su momento por plena convicción en su mayor parte y, además, cuando comentan sobre el particular se les nota un nivel cultural que a Vd. se le puede suponer y poco más...

# Caballero sin espada: A "racional" hace muchos años que lo tenemos por aquí o más bien desde los principios... Hasta le hemos cogido cierto "Cariño": pone un punto de humor en el hilo...

# paraisofiscal: Tomo nota y la próxima semana miraré de tocar algunos aspectos de lo que solicitas. Ahora no dispongo del tiempo necesario para ello.

Y os dejo un interesante artículo y, desgraciadamente, bastante factible de producirse...

- State Of The Globe In 13 Facts: Why The Next Crisis Is Inevitable

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2019)

Hola, bonobo: NO, no creo que sea así... y en todo caso sería de forma muy residual. En el futuro podría ser distinto, pero ahora NO lo veo, la verdad. Lo que SÍ es cierto es que la aparición de las Criptomonedas ha supuesto un importante trasvase de dinero de los MPs hacia las "monedas etéreas"...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (6 Jul 2019)

hola alguno tiene link del index report del COT gold silver , correspondiente al dia de ayer. No lo encuentro ,perdonar mi torpeza.Un saludo


----------



## MIP (6 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Os imagináis por un momento que la burbuja de las Criptomonedas explote, y gran parte de ese dinero se vaya a los MPs? Creo que no es nada descabellado lo que digo.



Yo soy de la opinión de que las criptomonedas han llegado para quedarse. No todas las que hay, pero si las ganadoras. 

Yo me di cuenta cuando me fije en la similitud con el oro en términos de "almacén de energia"

El oro tiene un coste energético y monetario, en exploración, maquinaria, minado, reclamacion... Que pongamos, es de $800-$1000 la onza. 

Es decir, el oro es un "almacén de energía" y es escaso porque si quieres mas tienes que meter mas energía, y de ahí viene parte de su valor. Esta cualidad también ayuda a resaltar la ausencia de riesgo de contrapartida, porque todos saben que nadie va a poder sacar un oro a $10.

Del mismo modo, aunque en forma no material, el Bitcoin y otras criptos de prueba de trabajo, requieren de energia electrica para ser minados. Si quieres minar mas bitcoins, tienes que meter mas energia. 

A cambio de esa energía la red se vuelve mas segura, manteniendo su calidad de descentralizada (es decir, se reduce su riesgo de contrapartida, aunque sigue dependiendo de electricidad e internet, es poco probable que esta se apague en todo el mundo a la vez)

Por tanto ambos, oro y bitcoin son energía acumulada. Cada uno tiene sus ventajas y desventajas y como nada te impide tener un poco de los dos, creo que lo mejor es aprovecharlo.


----------



## racional (6 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esta bien lo que dices, y es una historia fabulosa, pero dudo mucho de que el Bitcoin sobreviva mas de 2000 años y mas allá, como lo han hecho y están haciendo el oro y la plata, y es que a muchos de los de por aquí nos importa poquito o nada el tema de las Criptomonedas (por lo menos a mi).



Y que más da si no sobrevive 2000 años? piensas vivir tanto? Con que sobreviva los próximos 50 años me basta.


----------



## antorob (6 Jul 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Yo soy de la opinión de que las criptomonedas han llegado para quedarse. No todas las que hay, pero si las ganadoras.
> 
> Yo me di cuenta cuando me fije en la similitud con el oro en términos de "almacén de energia"
> 
> ...



La tecnología si parece interesante, pero con los últimos datos disponibles, la cotización del bitcoin es un engaño puro y duro.

La Carta de la Bolsa - Lo que nos temíamos: la mayoría de las operaciones con Bitcoins son un engaño

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (6 Jul 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> hola alguno tiene link del index report del COT gold silver , correspondiente al dia de ayer. No lo encuentro ,perdonar mi torpeza.Un saludo



Al ser festivo el 4 de Julio, suelen retrasar la publicación.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2019)

Hola, sdPrincBurb: NO es descartable lo que comentas como una posibilidad, pero lo veo complicado en el caso del BitCoin y es que ahí reside el "núcleo" de todo ese "mundillo". Para mí, las Criptomonedas en sí son una auténtica BURBUJA con todo lo que la misma suele llevar implícita. De todas formas, ese es un tema que carece de interés para mí, así que NO voy a profundizar en el mismo, aunque algunos debieran investigar sobre el significado que tiene en Japonés el "nombre" de Satoshi Nakamoto...

# racional: Ya vemos que es Vd. muy joven y, por lo tanto, se entienden las "pifias" que suele hacer... ¿Cómo sabe Vd. que va a durar 50 años? NADIE puede predecir cuánto va a durar en esta vida...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (6 Jul 2019)

Asi es como lo cuentas, lo de la caja fuerte en el maletero, era como consecuencia de todos los robos y atracos que tenian, el clasico era pinchar rueda de vehiculo y mientras sacaba la de recambio y cambiaba le sustraian los maletines.
Yo conozco a un representante amigo mio de Granada, que le hicieron esa jugareta y cuando fue a que le arreglaran la rueda a unos recauchutados, le hicieron la jugareta, el siempre iba solo.
Efectivamente llevaban muchos millones de pesetas y cada vez mas porque el metal iba subiendo como la espuma, los que viajaban eran o bien hijos del platero o empleados del mismo, ahora ya apenas se hace, con esto de internet se envia el catalogo y si quiere algo, la empresa de transporte recoge el paquete y al dia siguiente lo tienen en su poder, asi se ahorra viajes, alojamientos y comida, de vez en cuando asisten a las ferias y exposiciones que ponen con todas las novedades y asi se ven en muchas ocasiones.
Lo de vender, pues venden mucho mas barato y luego las joyerias lo multiplican por 4 como tu dices, yo he visto articulos que le han metido hasta 400% mas, de locura.
Lo que iban armados hasta los dientes, no lo se, lo desconozco, una cosa que no puedo confirmar.
Mira como siempre los que tienen poder economico, le gusta ponerse lo bonito y bueno, pero la inmensa mayoria de las cosas que se ponen las mujeres es bisuteria y el 99% son alergicas, ya que llevan metales como el cadmio que hace que la piel se ponga roja y pique, no como antes que todo era de oro.
Ademas hoy en dia apenas se trabaja el oro de 18K y si hacen algunas partidas las piezas parece de papel de finas, generalmente los trabajos que ahora realizan para la exportacion es de 14 o 9 K.
Yo recomiendo cuando se compra una joya que se le mire el marchamo o sello que lleva y que se fijen en el kilataje de la pieza y si se compra a un platero le va a costar muchisimo mas barato que en una joyeria.


----------



## asqueado (6 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Muchas gracias a asqueado y a **~* por sus aportaciones.
> 
> A ver si alguien mas se anima y nos comenta sobre transacciones económicas realizadas con metales, c/v inmobiliaria, pagos de mercancias, etc... de años 70-80, guerra civil y más allá.
> 
> ...



Mira yo te puedo confirmar que durante y despues de la guerra civil, todo aquel que no tenia oro o plata las paso muy canutas, el papel no valia ni para limpiarse el culo.
El oro y la plata en aquellos años fueron decesivos, sobre todo la plata, se canjeaba por comida ( huevos,patatas,pollo,conejo, jabon,etc. y otras necesidades), a veces rompian parte de la moneda para pagar los alimentos, porque el pago de una pieza era superior a lo que se recibia.
Me viene a la memoria que en la epoca de los 60 y parte de los 70, cuando llegaba el tiempo de las primeras comuniones, generalmente se regalaba a los niñ@s pulseras y cadenas de oro, eso era lo clasico y se juntaba una curiosa cantidad de oro.
Tambien recuerdo que los plateros le entregaban a los fundidores, 10, 15 o 20 kilos de oro, para que le fundieran el metal y le realizaran miles de piezas de un determinado articulo y no se firmaba ningun papel, ni nada, habia una confianza mutua, vete tu y pide un prestamo al banco de aun cuando sea de 1000 euros, veras los papeles que tienes que firmar.
Lamentablemente ahora lo que se funde en la mayoria de los casos son el laton, cobre o niquel, una pena.
Yo conocia a un platero, ya fallecido que compro un terreno con olivos y lo pago con un lingote de oro, el peso lo desconocia, y el vendedor acepto el pago a como estaba en ese momento el precio del oro.
Antes los plateros tenian muchos kilos de oro, ahora ha cambiado mucho la cosa, aparte de los atracos y robos que han tenido en sus talleres, los que quedan y conozco, me dicen que con el metal que tienen lo tienen como ayuda a sy jubilacion.


----------



## asqueado (6 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Veo que ha aparecido por aquí el amigo asqueado y nos ha contado sus experiencias. Sabía de la mismas, como él ya conoce, por simple "análisis" (lo llaman "defecto profesional"...). Yo llegué al Oro a finales de los 80... pero NO de forma relevante y NO puedo añadir NADA importante a lo ya comentado por asqueado y que es, probablemente, el "metalero" más "viejo" del país y esto dicho con todo el respeto y Cariño que me merece.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Fernando, yo tambien te aprecio y respeto por tus conocimientos y porque intentas ayudar y transmitir los mismos a todos aquellos que quieren aprender, pero amigo mio nunca pidas peras al olmo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2019)

Hola, asqueado: SÍ, si algo me caracteriza es que soy un "metalero" convencido y eso sólo se consigue cuando se tienen las cosas MUY CLARAS, es decir "blanco y en botella"... Desgraciadamente, ese nivel de "percepción" o de conocimientos sólo se adquieren a una edad un tanto avanzada y, francamente, es una "putada", pero es lo que hay y NO hay más. Por ese motivo y otros, algunos escribimos para aquellos que quieran "reflexionar" sobre lo que comentamos.

Evidentemente, si te lee un "cazurro", un "marrano", un "troll" y demás "Fauna", pues NO le voy a pedir "peras". Como mucho, deseo que el "Diablo" se lo lleve a tpc (que igual le gusta...).

Para mí, asqueado, SIEMPRE has sido un FARO y nunca mejor dicho. Y, además, "predicas" con el ejemplo: tienes una maravillosa colección de monedas de Plata y que deben tener un valor impresionante, aparte del más importante: el sentimental...

Un fuerte abrazo, amigo.


----------



## asqueado (6 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: SÍ, si algo me caracteriza es que soy un "metalero" convencido y eso sólo se consigue cuando se tienen las cosas MUY CLARAS, es decir "blanco y en botella"... Desgraciadamente, ese nivel de "percepción" o de conocimientos sólo se adquieren a una edad un tanto avanzada y, francamente, es una "putada", pero es lo que hay y NO hay más. Por ese motivo y otros, algunos escribimos para aquellos que quieran "reflexionar" sobre lo que comentamos.
> 
> Evidentemente, si te lee un "cazurro",un "marrano", un "troll" y demás "Fauna", pues NO le voy a pedir "peras". Como mucho, deseo que el "Diablo" se lo lleve a tpc (que igual le gusta...).
> 
> ...




Gracias amigo  lo de tpc lo entiendo perfectamente, con pocas palabras se entiende
Pues si, si estuviera en mejores condiciones de salud, seguiria subiendo todo mi material, pero echo 3 y 4 veces una misma foto para subir las imagenes de los duros del mundo, hasta que elijo la que esta mejor, me cuesta mucho trabajo y a veces veo difuso y poco.
Y es una pena para todos aquellos que no creen que el verdadero dinero es el que tienes en las manos, que es el oro y la plata.
Toda mi coleccion tiene una historia, la de mejico, una de las mas bonitas, me traian las monedas que salian todos los años a España, un amigo mejicano que es periodista, bueno espero que continue vivo aun, aunque hace muchos años el correo que le envio me viene devuelto, ya sabes que en aquel pais, matan con mucha frecuencia a los periodistas, pues venia todos los años a ver a su hermano que trabajaba en Madrid en una empresa mejicana y de camino pasaba las monedas, en una ocasion vino a mi ciudad, quede con el donde se alojaba, ya que me trajo una serie de colecciones que le pedi y era mucho dinero y se acerco a entregarmelas, estuvimos cenando y me conto el horror que vivian en su pais con la droga, corrupcion y el asesinato. 

cuidate, saludos


----------



## Muttley (6 Jul 2019)

Estimado Asqueado y sin conocerte de nada.
Me atrevo a decir que eres todo un SEÑOR en mayúsculas.
Para presentar esa colección (y otras a lo largo de los años que has mostrado por aquí) con ese cuidado, ese amor por el detalle, esa pulcritud en el orden y sobre todo, esa humildad tienes que ser buena persona. 
Y para mi eso es lo mejor que se puede decir de alguien. Que es buena persona.
Es un espectáculo ver como a lo largo de los años, llueve o truene has sido capaz de ir completando tu colección poco a poco con una devoción y un tesón digno de aprecio.
Mi más sincera enhorabuena. 
Además me alegro mucho que la colección quede en buenas manos.


----------



## asqueado (6 Jul 2019)

Joder hoy me tiene que pasar algo en los ojos, os leo y se me llenan de lagrimas, os mereceis todo lo bueno y mas.......

Gracias a todos


----------



## DoctorKaputo (6 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Os imagináis por un momento que la burbuja de las Criptomonedas explote, y gran parte de ese dinero se vaya a los MPs? Creo que no es nada descabellado lo que digo.



Si eso sucediera, la afectación en el precio del oro sería prácticamente irrelevante


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No se puede estar todo el día sufriendo los reflejos de las onzas, es tan malo como mirar a un soldador en plena faena. Luego la vista se cansa y te lloran los ojos y tal...
> 
> Aunque más bien puede ser que según cumplimos años se nos va ablandando un poco el carácter y nos volvemos más emocionales.
> 
> ...



Preciosa esa onza


Namasté


----------



## asqueado (6 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No se puede estar todo el día sufriendo los reflejos de las onzas, es tan malo como mirar a un soldador en plena faena. Luego la vista se cansa y te lloran los ojos y tal...
> 
> Aunque más bien puede ser que según cumplimos años se nos va ablandando un poco el carácter y nos volvemos más emocionales.
> 
> ...




Cuanta razon tienes , esa Britanica de este año esta de lujo, yo voy a ponerte otras a ver si te gustan


Santa Elena 2019








China 2019


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Jul 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Cuanta razon tienes , esa Britanica de este año esta de lujo, yo voy a ponerte otras a ver si te gustan
> 
> 
> Santa Elena 2019
> ...



Muy bonita esa onza también.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> No se puede estar todo el día sufriendo los reflejos de las onzas, es tan malo como mirar a un soldador en plena faena. Luego la vista se cansa y te lloran los ojos y tal...
> 
> Aunque más bien puede ser que según cumplimos años se nos va ablandando un poco el carácter y nos volvemos más emocionales.
> 
> ...



No encuentro esa onza por ningún lado!! Sabéis quien la tiene?


Namasté


----------



## asqueado (6 Jul 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Muy bonita esa onza también.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya te ha puesto los enlaces paraisofiscal, todas llevan premiun, yo las he visto en Ebay
China, sobre 35 euros, tirada de 5000 piezas
Santa Elena,sobre 25 euros, tirada 5000 piezas
Britanica, sobre 100 euros tirada 3,340 piezas Prof


----------



## Pintxen (6 Jul 2019)

Esta también está muy chula, aunque me gustaba más la del año pasado. Alguien sabe desde cuando se produce esta serie? Yo tengo la del 2018 y 2019.


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> THE BRITANNIA 2019 1oz SILVER PROOF TWO POUND £2 COIN BOX + COA - The Coin Connection
> 
> y las de asqueado:
> 
> ...



Gracias!!! Lastima de precio 


Namasté


----------



## MIP (7 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> La tecnología si parece interesante, pero con los últimos datos disponibles, la cotización del bitcoin es un engaño puro y duro.
> 
> La Carta de la Bolsa - Lo que nos temíamos: la mayoría de las operaciones con Bitcoins son un engaño
> 
> Saludos.



También la mayor parte de las operaciones de mercados con oro y plata son un engaño, ¿y?


----------



## Eyman (7 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Voy a postear 1 fotito para que no me acusen de off-topiquero
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 125215




Voy a hacer un off topic pero es que al ver esta preciosa moneda me acabo de dar cuenta que la figura "Britania" es la diosa Atenea!
(puesta con el tridente de Poseidón y su union jack en el escudo).

Como siempre siento una mezcla de rabia y admiración por como los ingleses roban y copian cosas que no son suyas, pero las hacen propias y a su vez "grandes".

De hecho me he puesto a buscar monedas con la imagen de Atenea y no las encuentro más bonitas que ésta.

Y siguiendo con el off topic, ¿Se ha hecho alguna vez una imagen de este estilo para España, una "Hispania" o similar?


----------



## antorob (7 Jul 2019)

MIP dijo:


> También la mayor parte de las operaciones de mercados con oro y plata son un engaño, ¿y?



Sin referirme a la historia del oro y la plata durante 5.000 años, te voy a contestar con varios ejemplos.

Mañana puedo crear una moneda con una tecnología similar al bitcoin. O 100 monedas o 10.000 monedas.

¿Puedes hacer lo mismo con el oro y la plata?.

Sin electricidad e internet, ¿Existe el bitcoin?.

En una guerra, ¿Como cambio los bitcoin por comida u otros bienes ?.

¿Puedo ver y tocar el bitcoin?. Porque siempre que lo representan, aparece con forma de moneda dorada o plateada.

De todas formas, cada uno puede valorar el bitcoin como quiera.

El artículo simplemente dice que el 95% de los intercambios de bitcoin son de una sola mano. Si después de leer esto, sigues pensando que la cotización del bitcoin representa su verdadero valor, es cosa tuya. Lo respeto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Eyman: Te dejo un enlace sobre lo que preguntas...

- Alegoría de Hispania en la Numismática

# antorob: Yo ya hace tiempo que decidí NO debatir en relación al BitCoin. Precisamente, ayer por la noche en una cena familiar, surgió el tema y lo zanjé rápidamente y, además, la argumentación que les dí les convenció o eso creo. En situaciones "extremas" -y que pueden darse en el futuro- el tener que precisar de la Electricidad/Internet ya supone un enorme handicap, pero incluso ese sería el menor de los "problemas"... En fin, como bien dices, que cada cual haga con sus dineros lo que mejor considere, faltaría más.

Por cierto, es curiosa la reacción que tienen las personas cuando ven una moneda REAL de Plata... Tanto de las "clásicas" de Inversión como las que fueron Dinero en el pasado. Ayer "fliparon" y especularon sobre lo que podían valer, asignándoles un valor muy por encima del que tienen actualmente en el mercado.

Una cosa es tener algo FÍSICO en la mano y otra muy distinta en el "aire"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2019)

Mucho ¡Ojo! con la fuerte sobrecompra que existe en el Oro... Ya advertí sobre ello cuando se vieron los últimos máximos relativos y parece que necesita un pequeño descanso antes de retomar una senda alcista que parece bastante CLARA, al menos en estos momentos... ¡Ya era hora!

- www.321gold.com/editorials/sfs/hubbartt070519.html

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: NO es nada "casual" que el Oro y la Plata mantengan su estatus milenario...

- ¿Por qué valoramos tanto el oro?

Saludos.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jul 2019)

Si el gambling te hubiera ayudado a evitar pagar 5 cifras de impuestos al año, trabajando en un país extranjero, que no es paraíso fiscal, con acuerdo de doble convenio, pero sobre el que Hacienda España aún así, quiere robarte, seguro que ya no hablarías de gambling.

Pero desde el sofá de casa, se ve bien cómo vuelan los gorriones del barrio.
Hispañistán en estado puro


----------



## tastas (7 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Sin referirme a la historia del oro y la plata durante 5.000 años, te voy a contestar con varios ejemplos.
> 
> Mañana puedo crear una moneda con una tecnología similar al bitcoin. O 100 monedas o 10.000 monedas.
> 
> ...



Tú lo has dicho: puedes crear una, o 2 trillones de monedas parecidas a Bitcoin, con una seguridad infinitamente menor y que nadie querrá. No podrás crear ni un Bitcoin más de los previstos.

La electricidad e internet no desaparecerán de todo el globo. Puedes hacer transacciones con satélites y antenas de radio baratas. No es lo ideal, pero en el caso de que no haya electricidad o internet te hacen el apaño. Desde luego, si se va la electricidad e internet durante mucho tiempo no poder gastar btc a lo mejor es el menor de tus problemas.
En una guerra mientras tengas acceso a la red Bitcoin, podrás intercambiar bitcoins.

Bitcoin es tan real y valioso como las conversaciones que mantienes por teléfono. No se pueden ver ni tocar, pero existen.

En cuanto a la manipulación de mercado, me hace gracia que lo diga el estudio para un etf, que consiste en comprar bitcoins papel que sigan el precio de btc muchas veces sin respaldo en el activo que se está siguiendo. No sé mucho sobre exchanges, solo sé que me canso de recomendar que si no tienes las claves privadas no tienes bitcoins (de la misma manera que si no tienes acceso a las monedas no tienes oro sino otra cosa) y un exchange llamado Bisq que además de ser el más privado que existe, te permite intercambiar bitcoins de igual a igual donde la manipulación es imposible, cada intercambio es real y las tasas hacen impracticable intercambiar con uno mismo.


Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2019)

En fin, por recordar...

Mark Karpelès: ¿Mt Gox fue un robo o un gran fraude? | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas

Descifrando las 5 estafas más grandes de criptomonedas

Y esos enlaces son de fuentes propias a las Criptomonedas, es decir que NO tengo que buscar "fuera"... perooooo si tiro de archivos puedo ampliar muy mucho estas informaciones.

Vamos a ver, yo recibo a diario mucha información sobre el BitCoin y otras monedas "etéreas", y que NO suelo leer por razones obvias para mí... Si embargo, algunos artículos los tengo archivados e incluso documentos más "relevantes". Y vuelvo a insistir en que la gente debe saber primero dónde se mete y que es muy fácil de entender: se estudia el "producto", "convence", pues "adelante" con toda sus consecuencias, para bien y para mal. Y eso es extensible a los MPs.

Por cierto, tastas (alguien de ese "mundillo" que razona y argumenta bien), NO obvies el gasto de Energía. Ayer leía que ahora mismo BitCoin estaba consumiendo más Energía que toda Suiza... En situaciones "extremas" es un CONDICIONANTE muy importante y que NO se solucionaría de la forma que comentas, sin entrar en que se podría "detectar"...

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (7 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, tastas (alguien de ese "mundillo" que razona y argumenta bien), NO obvies el gasto de Energía. Ayer mismo leía que ahora mismo BitCoin estaba consumiendo que toda Suiza...
> 
> Saludos.



La energía no es gastada, es utilizada. De la misma manera que se usa energía para extraer y transportar oro, y se hace mientras sea rentable, o se utiliza energía para criar un cerdo y comérselo.
En cuanto llegas a la conclusión de que Bitcoin tiene un uso para la sociedad (o al menos para quienes lo utilizan) ves que el gasto energético (SEA CUAL SEA!) empleado en proteger la red también tiene sentido.

En este sentido mucha gente se equivoca pensando que Bitcoin siempre necesitará gastar más energía, ya sea porque piensan que a más transacciones más consumo (no es cierto) o porque cada vez habrá más mineros dispuestos a minar. Y no, habrá más gasto energético mientras el precio de Bitcoin suba o se espere que suba en el futuro. Si el precio de Bitcoin se mantiene o baja, a algunos mineros no les saldrá rentable minar y tendrán que dejar de minar, con el consiguiente descenso en el consumo energético. La dificultad para encontrar un bloque se reajustará a la baja para que los bloques sigan tardando diez minutos en encontrarse y atacar la red será menos costoso.

En cuanto a las noticias que enlazas, es normal que Bitcoin albergue a muchos ladrones, llamados por la novedad y desconocimiento, reclamos de ganancias fáciles, el anonimato y porque los nuevos ricos son más descuidados que los viejos. Todos los casos de estafas que enlazas se evitan manteniendo en tu control las claves privadas de tus monedas. Esto es comprensible para los oreros más aguerridos, muchos de los cuales entiendo que desconfían hasta de las cámaras acorazadas de Suiza. En el momento que dejas tus monedas de oro en una cámara acorazada o compras un papel que pone que tienes dos onzas de oro, no tienes oro sino otra cosa. Lo mismo con Bitcoin, donde aún tienen que ganarse la reputación los custodios que quieran guardar monedas de otros.

Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2019)

Hola, tastas: Me gano la vida como me la gano... Y en situaciones "extremas" NO sería como comentas... Lo otro que dices, puede ser, ya que NO soy un conocedor del tema, por tanto es absurdo opinar sobre algo que se desconoce al nivel suficiente como para poder refutar.

# paraisofiscal: Gracias. Estaba corrigiendo los enlaces cuando tú has colocado los correctos.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (7 Jul 2019)

La principal consecuencia de que el 95% de las transacciones del bitcoin sean de una sola mano es que fijan el precio del bitcoin. Los sitios privados pueden ser libres en cuanto al valor del intercambio, pero ni tienen influencia sobre la cotización del bitcoin.

Hoy pueden decidir que el bitcoin vale 10.000$, mañana que vale 100.000$ y pasado mañana que vale 100$.

En ese mercado, los intercambios privados no pintan nada.

También salió en la prensa hace algún tiempo que la mayoría de los bitcoin estaban en solo unas pocas cuentas. Ignoro si esto es verdad, pero si es asi, no incita precisamente a la confianza, visto como se realizan las transacciones. 

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (7 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> La energía no es gastada, es utilizada. De la misma manera que se usa energía para extraer y transportar oro, y se hace mientras sea rentable, o se utiliza energía para criar un cerdo y comérselo.
> En cuanto llegas a la conclusión de que Bitcoin tiene un uso para la sociedad (o al menos para quienes lo utilizan) ves que el gasto energético (SEA CUAL SEA!) empleado en proteger la red también tiene sentido.
> 
> En este sentido mucha gente se equivoca pensando que Bitcoin siempre necesitará gastar más energía, ya sea porque piensan que a más transacciones más consumo (no es cierto) o porque cada vez habrá más mineros dispuestos a minar. Y no, habrá más gasto energético mientras el precio de Bitcoin suba o se espere que suba en el futuro. Si el precio de Bitcoin se mantiene o baja, a algunos mineros no les saldrá rentable minar y tendrán que dejar de minar, con el consiguiente descenso en el consumo energético. La dificultad para encontrar un bloque se reajustará a la baja para que los bloques sigan tardando diez minutos en encontrarse y atacar la red será menos costoso.
> ...



Me ha parecido una buena defensa (voy al menos a aprender a operar con ellas), pero soy un poco madmaxista, y me preocupa su dependencia de la red.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2019)

Hola, tastas: Uilizar Energía es gastarla... Mientras no se desarrolle una fuente de energía inagotable y que pueda reemplazar a la existente. Que NO digo que pudiera existir (ahí tienes los trabajos de Nicola Tesla), pero que NO "INTERESA"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2019)

Para los nuevos interesados...

- ¿Cómo evitar las estafas que hagan uso de Bitcoin?

Y lo dejo por unas horas o hasta mañana...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (7 Jul 2019)

Yo también pienso como Fernando que el oro hará una breve pausa, pero muy breve y suave, porque si algo caracteriza estos mercados es que cuando tiran para arriba son tremendamente direccionales.

Respecto a los distintos argumentos a favor y en contra de los MP y el bitcoin (no meto aqui otras criptos por simplificar y no entrar en otro debate distinto) sigo pensando que hay mas paralelismos de los que piensan algunos.

Lo mismo hay y ha habido y habrá estafas con oro y plata y con bitcoin y con cualquier cosa que valga algo y que pueda necesitar custodia o intermediarios. 

Recordemos que hay 7 bullion banks que manejan las subastas de precios de MP a su gusto desde hace decadas, antes de hablar de manipulaciones en bitcoin. 

Recordemos también que también la mayor parte del oro esta en manos de unos pocos (bancos centrales) oligarcas, y si esto es mas acusado en bitcoin es por su corta vida. A medida que suba su precio y aumente la adopcion esas manos empezaran a soltar y habrá una redistribución hacia manos mas pequeñas. 

Respecto al gasto energetico, todavía se gasta mas energía en remover tonaladas de piedros del suelo para sacar unos gramos de unos metales muy bonitos y no he visto a casi nadie protestar por ello. 

Respecto a los trade dollars, tenéis el ultimo a 20,6€ en goldsilver.be, el que quiera pagar un 25% mas es cosa suya, yo ya tengo el mio.


----------



## Muttley (7 Jul 2019)

TS: el bitcoin no es un objeto material ni tiene la consideración legal de dinero · Noticias Jurídicas

Cuidado. 
De hace tres días.
Para el Tribunal supremo el Bitcoin no es objeto material ni es dinero, con lo que no se pueden restituir y las indemnizaciones no se pueden cobrar en bitcoins.
Estaría curioso saber si una indemnización pudiera cobrarse en oro.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, tastas: Uilizar Energía es gastarla...



En internet además para algo etéreo. Alimentar un cerdo o minar oro te da algo físico a cambio.


----------



## Eyman (7 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Eyman: Te dejo un enlace sobre lo que preguntas...
> 
> ...





Muchas Gracias, fernandojcq


----------



## racional (7 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> También salió en la prensa hace algún tiempo que la mayoría de los bitcoin estaban en solo unas pocas cuentas. Ignoro si esto es verdad, pero si es asi, no incita precisamente a la confianza, visto como se realizan las transacciones.



La mayor wallet de Bitcoin es la de su creador, que jamás se ha utilizado, asi que tiene pinta que esos bitcoins nunca circularán. El resto estan muy disbribuidos.


----------



## MIP (7 Jul 2019)

Mucho se publicitó esa “suelta” lo cual contrasta con el sigilo, cuando no opacidad directamente, con el cual han estado recomprando esos mismos bancos en los últimos años. 

China, Rusia y tal vez Irán han estado sistemáticamente comprando y declarando cientos de toneladas y posiblemente eso es solo un tercio de lo que realmente han comprado usando diversos intermediarios. 

De cualquier modo la respuesta la veremos con el tiempo, como dijo un viejo inversor, cuando baje la marea veremos quien iba sin bañador.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Jul 2019)

Si se hablase correctamente, no se les llamaría "mineros", se llamarían validadores pues sin ellos no se pueden incluir transacciones al "blockchain" (base de datos) desde tu "wallet" (direccion virtual a la que en principio solo su usuario puede acceder.

Los validadores no minan nada, reciben una recompensa en bitcoins por certificar que las transacciones registradas en la base de datos son efectivamente bitcoins. Los usuarios directamente no pueden hacer transacciones entre si, sin una validación externa sobre la que no tienen ningun control. No hay garantías de que te la vayan a incluir en las periodicas validaciones que se hacen cada 10 min, cada una con su correspondiente gasto energetico. Si lo consigues, mas facil si pagas mas comisiones que el resto de usuarios, tu transacción quedara registrada para siempre en una base de datos.

El lenguaje usado, mineros, bloques, carteras... demuestra un gran conocimiento de la PNL para que en la mente se perciba como algo tangible y algún modo equiparable al oro.

Poder validar la transaccion de persona a persona, sin que sea imprescindible ese tercer actor y sin que quede registrada en ninguna base de datos, es lo que te da soberanía sobre el dinero que se usa en ese intercambio.

El mundo real tiene unas reglas y lo virtual otras. Hacer equivalencias entre una y otras es esteril, lo que hay que tener claro son las diferencias entre uno y otro.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# racional: Que la mayor "wallet" sea la de su creador y que siga "intocable", nos DICE MUCHO a algunos...

Y os dejo un buen artículo y que va en línea con mis últimos comentarios: el Oro está MUY SOBRECOMPRADO y la Plata MUY INFRAVALORADA... Dicho esto, que cada cual haga lo que crea más conveniente.

If Gold is in a Bull Market, Buy Silver | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardgar (8 Jul 2019)

Hola, buenos días.
Llevo tiempo siguiendo los comentarios de este hilo basado en los MP´s.
Desde principios de año he adquirido una mayor consciencia referente a la gran crisis que se avecina en el horizonte y, dicho de paso, quiero estar preparado cuando suceda.
De la anterior crisis aprendí que no era seguro tener todos los ahorros en las entidades financieras.
Además, teniendo en cuenta la depreciación de éstos a cada año que pasa, empecé a interesarme por los MP´s.
Empecé a comprarme libros para adquirir conocimientos sobre el tema: Guide to investing in Gold and Silver by Michael Maloney; The Story of Silver: How the White Metal Shaped America and the Modern World by William L.Silber
Además, tengo que añadir que estoy aprendiendo mucho de los foreros. 
Quería agradecer especialmente a fernandojcg los comentarios que aporta. La verdad es que es un lujo leer sus comentarios. 
Desgraciadamente, mi interés por los MP´s llega en un momento en que el precio del oro lleva tiempo en tendencia alcista, hecho que me cuestiona su compra a estos precios.
Sin embargo, la plata está asequible actualmente.
De hecho, tengo prácticamente decidido adquirir mis primeras onzas de plata en los próximos días en una de las páginas que recomendáis en el foro ("el dorado coins").
Sin embargo, antes de hacerlo me gustaría, si no es mucha molestia, que alguno de los que más tiempo lleváis en el mundo de los MP´s me resolviera una duda que tengo y que algún forero planteó en otro hilo diferente.
Mi idea no es especular sino más bien adquirir MP´s y conservarlos durante largos periodos de tiempo. Es decir, mi idea es tener una reserva de valor fuera del sector bancario.
Evidentemente, llegará un momento que interesará desprenderse de una parte para adquirir otros activos cuando el precio de los MP´s esté a unas cotas superiores.
La duda que me planteo es la siguiente: Todo y que hay sitios (tipo Andorrano Joyería) donde recompran MP´s, si la revalorización de estos fuese muy grande (por ejemplo, se alcanzaran en un futuro por ej. 50€/onza de plata o los 2000€/onza de oro), ¿estos lugares de recompra, realmente lo harían a esos precios?
Sé que hay un hilo muy activo de compra/venta de MP´s entre foreros pero la duda la tengo respecto a estos negocios que se ganan la vida con los MP´s.
Disculpad si la pregunta parece absurda. La planteo desde mi ignorancia. ¿Quien compraría plata u oro en unos supuestos máximos históricos?
Será un placer seguir leyendo vuestros comentarios diariamente para seguir adquiriendo conocimientos.
Recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## conde84 (8 Jul 2019)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Hola, buenos días.
> Llevo tiempo siguiendo los comentarios de este hilo basado en los MP´s.
> Desde principios de año he adquirido una mayor consciencia referente a la gran crisis que se avecina en el horizonte y, dicho de paso, quiero estar preparado cuando suceda.
> De la anterior crisis aprendí que no era seguro tener todos los ahorros en las entidades financieras.
> ...



La plata y el oro se compran siempre, si están a 50 y 2000 ¿Quien dice que no suba a 100 y 3000? Por lo tanto habrá gente que en ese momento se quiera subir al carro y comprar al precio que se marque en ese momento.
Los comerciantes te las compraran a 45 y 1900 por ejemplo y a ganar dinero se ha dicho.


----------



## asqueado (8 Jul 2019)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Hola, buenos días.
> Llevo tiempo siguiendo los comentarios de este hilo basado en los MP´s.
> Desde principios de año he adquirido una mayor consciencia referente a la gran crisis que se avecina en el horizonte y, dicho de paso, quiero estar preparado cuando suceda.
> De la anterior crisis aprendí que no era seguro tener todos los ahorros en las entidades financieras.
> ...




Hola Ricardgar, hace unos dias en el hilo LINGOTES VS MONEDAS, hice un comentario que puede servirte quizas a parte de la pregunta que haces y que copio lo que dije:


"""""Una pregunta que muchas veces me he hecho, es que si llega el dia que todos le tememos y que el dinero no va a valer absolutamente nada y quizas lo unico que pueda prevalecer va a ser los metales, vosotros creis que las casas esas que te recompran los metales que te han vendido, van a seguir existiendo y tendran tanto dinero como para realizar todas esas recompras. O si esos compro oro que ahora estan como hongos, van a seguir existiendo y te pagaran razonablemente o una porqueria todo lo que le lleves.
Quiero salirme de lo politicamente correcto y ojo que es sin acritud hacia ninguna persona, pero cuando leo que hay que comprar monedas de prestigio reconocido mundialmente, pues que quieres que te diga, y digo que yo tengo muchas de esas, pero claro me encuentro en España, y ya con monedas de 12 euros que he querido pagar en algunos establecimiento, para hacer una prueba me han dicho que no y hasta cierto año que ahora mismo no me acuerdo es obligacion de admitir hasta cierta cantidad. 
Por lo tanto si busco comida para mi familia fuera de mi ciudad en el campo y le llevo al agricultor una libertad, o Britanica, Maple, Eagle, etc, vosotros creeis que inmediatamente la reconoceran, seamos serios, yo creo que no, yo creo que antes reconocera un paquillo, carlillo u otra parecida.
En los años 60, a mi padre en un trabajo le pagaron con monedas de 100 pesetas de plata, mi madre que no tenia ni idea de ello, en una ocasion cuando le acompañe a la carniceria, le pregunto al carnicero que si lo podia pagar con monedas de plata que tenia de Franco, le falto poco al carnicero para decirle que le llevara todas las que tuviera. 
En los MP que poseo, tengo de todo, monedas pequeñas, medianas y grandes, monedas con premiun, lingotes y granalla, con esto quiero decir que para mi es mejor si se tiene de todo como en la botica porque asi podras canjear-cambiar metal con poco peso o con relacion a cosas de necesidad que tengas.
En definiiva, tanto el oro como la plata son metales, esten en monedas, lingotes, granalla o joyas """""


Con relacion a que dices llegara un momento que interesara desprenderse de una parte

Pues bien yo tuve la oportunidad de desprenderme de una buena cantidad de mis metales en el boom, ya que habia comprado muy barato, pero como soy metalero por convencimiento, y todo lo que tengo lo hago como refugio a lo que pueda venir o necesidades, si nunca tengo que tocarlo mejor, quedaran para mis descendientes, pero yo los metales no los tengo como inversion. Llevo muchisimos años que no miro la cotizacion de los metales, porque como no pienso vender, poco me importa. Los metales hay que comprarlos en su momento oportuno y olvidarse de ellos.


----------



## Ricardgar (8 Jul 2019)

Muchas gracias a ambos por vuestras respuestas.
Me han respondido las dudas que tenía.
Mi idea es hacer acopio de MP´s. Como comenté en mi anterior post, prefiero tener una reserva de valor bajo mi control en forma de MP´s.
Tener todos los ahorros en el banco no me transmite ninguna confianza.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Pintxen (8 Jul 2019)

Hola Ricardgar. Lo que yo pienso es que si los MP suben de precio no va a haber problemas en venderlos. Pasa como con cualquier cosa que vale ahora x y dentro de unos años vale 10x. Si no puedes venderlo por 10x ponlo a 9x y ya verás como lo vendes. Aún así estarás vendiéndolo por más de lo que lo compraste.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2019)

Hola, Ricardgar: Gracias por la parte que me corresponde. Por otro lado, varios conforeros te han respondido a la cuestión que planteas. Como "complemento", te diré que en el 2011 (máximos en el Oro y en la Plata) se compraba todo el que se ponía a la venta. Es más, a finales de ese año, en Tokio NO había forma humana de encontrar Plata FÍSICA por debajo del lingote industrial.

Para vender, SIEMPRE tendrás distintas posibilidades: tiendas dedicadas a los MPs (NO olvidar las extranjeras para "volumenes" importantes...), webs de subastas tipo eBay, casas dedicadas a las Subastas de monedas, particulares como los de este foro, etc., etc. En ese aspecto debes empezar a buscar información al respecto.

En situaciones MUY EXTREMAS, como a las que apunta el amigo asqueado, entiendo que la Plata se reconocerá igualmente, independientemente del formato y la Ley que posea, pero bueno sobre esto puede haber opiniones contrapuestas. En lo personal, tengo MPs en distintos "formatos", incluyendo hasta "medallas" de Plata de 5 gramos y que asqueado recordará de la época en que venían en algunos periódicos.

Y SÍ, en el Banco lo menos posible, aunque desgraciadamente tampoco todo puede estar en Bancolchón...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Jul 2019)

Hola Ricardgar, y bienvenido al foro.

La forma en que has empezado es bastante buena: leyendo, instruyendote, siguiendo a los expertos del foro, y ahora, preguntando (la pregunta mas estupida es la que nunca se hace). Asi que, felicidades.

Compar en El Dorado Coins es tambien una fuena forma de empezar, pues son serios, formales y siguen el envio. Ademas ahora puedes reservar el Leon de los Big Five... (me he enamorado de la monedita, no importa el overspot).

Coincido con lo que han comentado otros conforeros, y en especial asqueado, y creo que tienes el mismo enfoque: Au/Ag como refugio, no como especulacion, no mirando los cortos ni ciclos ni nada de nada, porque el concepto es para "no venderlo"... y luego lo que ha empezado como una decision sensata para cubrirse del FIAT, evolucionara hacia una aficion por las monedas bonitas... y ahi ya depende de cada uno lo que le guste o pueda gastar...  

La pregunta que has hecho en relacion a compra/venta en esas casas te la han dado: por debajo del spot te recompraran SUPONIENDO QUE ESTAMOS EN UNA SITUACION SOCIAL NORMAL. De hecho cuando estaba el kg de oro a 16,000 euros ya existia, por ejemplo, CIODE, y luego siguieron operando con lingotes de 1 kg a 43,000 euros/kg... (los seguia en su dia y siempre me acuerdo de esto)... En el pico del oro que te comento, hace ya anyos, comentamos en el foro (a saber el hilo) la preservacion de valor que suponia, y como con 3 kg de oro te podias compar un apartamento digno, y por 8 kg de oro en aquella epoca te comprabas un buen atico en una ciudad principal o un buen chalet, y lo comparabamos con otras epocas).... Asi que, en condiciones NORMALES, siempre tendras el canal de compra / venta en esas casas si es que todavia operan.

Ahora bien, si la situacion es de EMERGENCIA, eso ya no vale... y ahi es donde entran los planes B de muchos conforeros, a los que yo recien estoy empezando (tarde ya), y que implica saber cultivar, tener el lugar para ello, etc, etc...

Bienvenido de nuevo y ya nos contaras la experiencia con tus primeras monedas... (no me quites el Leon!)

Saludos

JG


----------



## asqueado (8 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ricardgar: Gracias por la parte que me corresponde. Por otro lado, varios conforeros te han respondido a la cuestión que planteas. Como "complemento", te diré que en el 2011 (máximos en el Oro y en la Plata) se compraba todo el que se ponía a la venta. Es más, a finales de ese año, en Tokio NO había forma humana de encontrar Plata FÍSICA por debajo del lingote industrial.
> 
> Para vender, SIEMPRE tendrás distintas posibilidades: tiendas dedicadas a los MPs (NO olvidar las extranjeras para "volumenes" importantes...), webs de subastas tipo eBay, casas dedicadas a las Subastas de monedas, particulares como los de este foro, etc., etc. En ese aspecto debes empezar a buscar información al respecto.
> 
> ...




+10 Claro sique me acuerdo lo de las medallas, yo tengo algunas y de otros paises, en su tiempo plata barata y medalla bonita, que mas iba uno a pedir.
Todo lo que he comentado es en situaciones extremas, en normales estan las terrazas llenas como digo yo, y aqui paz y luego vendra paco con la rebaja.
Fernando vengo observando de un tiempo a esta parte que la situacion la veo muy anormal, por decirlo de alguna manera,politicamente, economicamente y socialmente, al menos esas son mis apreciaciones, creo que han empezado las 7 vacas flacas y cuando en el extranjero estornudan,aqui cojemos una pulmonia


----------



## asqueado (8 Jul 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola Ricardgar, y bienvenido al foro.
> 
> La forma en que has empezado es bastante buena: leyendo, instruyendote, siguiendo a los expertos del foro, y ahora, preguntando (la pregunta mas estupida es la que nunca se hace). Asi que, felicidades.
> 
> ...




+10 estoy de acuerdo contigo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2019)

Hola, asqueado: SÍ, hace ya un año que se viene observando un "sobrecalentamiento" en todos los ámbitos: socio-político, económico-financiero, geopolítico, etc., etc. Además, también se está observando en las Economías domésticas, donde el endeudamiento está aumentando de forma considerable: la gente vive al día... Y, para más "inri", mi hijo me dice que está viendo los mismos "desfases" que se vieron en los meses previos a la Crisis del 2008... Hay que subrayar que él trabaja en un sector auxiliar al de la Construcción, por lo tanto algo sabe al respecto...

Sólo te añadire, amigo mío, que yo voy bien servido de MPs, pero este año llevo ya varias compras realizadas y tengo en proyecto otra más... Con eso te lo estoy diciendo TODO... ¿No?

# JohnGalt: NO te van a quitar esa moneda del "León"... lleva un fuerte sobreprecio y NO tengo claro que esté justificado. Poseo la primera moneda de la Serie y le estoy dando vueltas a si compro ésta última, más que nada porque me obligaría a acabar la colección...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # JohnGalt: NO te van a quitar esa moneda del "León"... lleva un fuerte sobreprecio y NO tengo claro que esté justificado. Poseo la primera moneda de la Serie y le estoy dando vueltas a si compro esta última, más que nada porque me obligaría a acabar la colección...
> 
> Saludos.



Me lo imagino, fernando... pero, no tenemos derecho a caprichos?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2019)

Hola, JohnGalt: Por supuesto... Esos "Caprichos" nos son NECESARIOS a algunos y mientras los podamos pagar... "Miel sobre hojuelas".

Y mucho ¡Ojo! al fuerte DESPLOME que se está viendo en el Bono alemán a 10 años...

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardgar (8 Jul 2019)

Gracias John Galt y a todos los demás.
Será un placer compartir con vosotros mis experiencias y mis inquietudes en este nuevo mundo para mi como es el de los MP´s.
Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Forcopula (8 Jul 2019)

Recibido pedido de goldsilver.be todo bien, recibido un día antes de lo previsto. Cómo pega las britanias presentaban algún desperfecto en el canto, seguramente por no ser cuidadosos a la hora de meterlas en la cajita donde vienen


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jul 2019)

Se te ve muy puesto en el tema btc sí


----------



## timi (8 Jul 2019)

saludos
ricardgar , yo estaba como tu unos años atrás y como te han comentado , poco a poco y dinero que no se necesite y si se deja en herencia sera una muy buena noticia.
Eldorado coins , de lo mejor y sin un problema todos estos años , totalmente aconsejable

Esperemos que no lleguen los tiempos en que se tenga que comprar cosas cotidianas con monedas de plata , pero si pasa , actualmente la gente no sabe que es una onza de plata , pero aprenderán rápidamente a distinguir lo que tiene valor y lo que no ,, a ostias , pero aprenderán

Las big five son preciosas , pero personalmente las descarté por el sobreprecio , igual en un futuro me arrepiento , pero es la decisión que he tomado al respecto.

y como tengo algo de excedente que me quema en el banco , para mp's que van , la compra de oro la tengo parada , así que sigo comprando plata ,,, la duda es si esperar algún día mas o hacer alguna compra .Ya compre estas pasadas semanas algo , pero sigo con excedente. Yo creo que tiene que corregir algo , pero igual me quedo con las ganas ,, lo consultare con la almohada


----------



## timi (8 Jul 2019)

"It's Going To Be Carnage" - Deutsche Begins Culling 18,000 Employees


----------



## Pintxen (8 Jul 2019)

Eldoradocoins está muy bien, tiene unos precios imbatibles en bullion de plata y bastante variedad en premium. Además los gastos de envío son muy atractivos. Solo una pega: no vende oro, en la web aparecen el soberano y el panda pero no los tienen a la venta. Alguien sabe por qué? Habría que convencerles a que tuvieran soberanos y kruguerrands, así de vez en cuando en algún pedido alguna caería...
Para cantidades grandes Coininvest está muy bien de precio si pillas "años diversos" o "segunda mano", pero los gastos de envío echan para atrás


----------



## timi (8 Jul 2019)

Una parte importante del oro que tengo es comprado a eldoradocoin , pero un día decidió dejar de vender , le pregunte el porque he intente que cambiara de opinión , pero fue un cambio de política de empresa y de ahí no le pude sacar. Si nos lee , que creo que si , igual sirve para volver a vender ,,, seguro que mucha gente , al igual que yo , le habrá pedido volver a vender , si no venden sus motivos tendrán.

saludos


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Jul 2019)

Pues el motivo te lo puedo decir yo, en el oro no se gana NADA!... Como comerciante he de tener un fondo de liquidez bestial, esperando a ver cuando el cliente quiere venderme su oro ( que es cuando sube) y esperando a ver cuando me compra ( Que es cuando baja) y todo eso con un 5% de split entre la compra y la venta, o sea 1.200€ esperando que se me venda a mi para ver si puedo venderlo en 1250€ y todo eso cruzando los dedos para que no me perjudique una embestida en contra del precio, que un 5% no es nada, y te aseguro que se de que hablo a ciencia cierta.
La plata no es mucho mejor, pero algo mejor si, el premium deja un mejor margen y si ya es numismatica aun mucho mejor.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Tampoco te esperes precios mucho más baratos en la Plata, al menos en el corto plazo. Es probable que si pierde los $15,00, se mueva en torno a los $14,807 y los $14,713. Y el Oro sigue corrigiendo y vamos a ver si toca los $1384,95... Si se pierden, lo más probable es que se dirija a la zona de los $1344,60- $1340,10.

Ahora nos encontramos dentro de un mes "raro" para todos los activos y pendientes de lo que haga Powell en la reunión de la FED prevista para el próximo 31 de Julio. Por tanto, NO son descartables "sacudidas" puntuales, pero que NO creo que lleguen a profundizar hasta que Powell se pronuncie, aunque esta semana están previstas declaraciones suyas. Ya veremos qué dice...

Haga lo que haga Powell, tengo claro que el Oro está dentro de una trayectoria ALCISTA y que le llevará al "punto de ruptura" que sitúo en los $1750,00. Si llega ahí, ya veríamos cuál sería su evolución posterior...

Respecto a la tienda alemana que citáis y a la que suelo comprar, creo que son varios conforeros los que le han preguntado sobre el porqué ya NO vende monedas de Oro, pero entiendo que debe ser por una simple política comercial. Igual NO les sale rentable y la Plata lo es más, especialmente el Premium, tal y como ha comentado Piel de Luna.

Y dejo un breve artículo, pero que hay que tener muy en cuenta... Ya hace tiempo que mantengo que los MPs lo más a "mano" posible...

Global Gold Alert: Is Your Gold S.A.F.E. ? - GoldCore News

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (9 Jul 2019)

Guardo oro a buen recaudo.  Todo aquel conforero que quiera me puede mandar su oro por correo certificado y yo le doy un papel escrito y firmado certificando que tiene su oro en mis manos, si algún día queréis vuestro oro me lo pedís y os lo devuelvo sin problemas. 
Qué pasa, que no os fiais?


----------



## bonobo (9 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Qué pasa, que no os fiais?



Cuando se trata de oro, ni de mi padre


----------



## asqueado (9 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Qué pasa, que no os fiais?



Claro que si, pasame por MP tu direccion, y te lo mando.
Los portes los pagas tu no? veras que todo no voy a ponerlo yo, te mando el material en capsulas para que no se estropeen en el envio, muchas gracias por guardarmelas


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# timi: Yo acabo de realizar un nuevo pedido de Plata y en la misma tienda que acostumbramos a hacerlo. Me es indiferente si baja algo más, porque si así sucede ya echaré mano de la "remanente" que pueda tener...

# asqueado: ¿Recuerdas la película "Tambores lejanos"? Lo digo por la "asociación" mental que he hecho con la noticia que enlazo a continuación...

Poland’s Central Bank Increases Gold Reserves by Over 125 Tonnes | Zero Hedge

¡Ah! asqueado, tampoco crees falsas "ilusiones" al conforero Pintxen... NO está bien... Y más con su avatar...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (9 Jul 2019)

yo igual fernando


----------



## L'omertá (9 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Guardo oro a buen recaudo.  Todo aquel conforero que quiera me puede mandar su oro por correo certificado y yo le doy un papel escrito y firmado certificando que tiene su oro en mis manos, si algún día queréis vuestro oro me lo pedís y os lo devuelvo sin problemas.
> Qué pasa, que no os fiais?



Mi ano es más seguro que Fort Knox


----------



## Pintxen (9 Jul 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Claro que si, pasame por MP tu direccion, y te lo mando.
> Los portes los pagas tu no? veras que todo no voy a ponerlo yo, te mando el material en capsulas para que no se estropeen en el envio, muchas gracias por guardarmelas



No Asqueado, el porte iría por tu cuenta, encima de que el favor te lo hago yo a tí!. Otra opción es ingresarme dinero en una cuenta corriente y yo adquiero por tí esa cantidad en oro, así te ahorras los portes. Ah! eso sí, te mandaría también el papelito firmado como justificante de tu oro, faltaría más!


----------



## asqueado (10 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # timi: Yo acabo de realizar un nuevo pedido de Plata y en la misma tienda que acostumbramos a hacerlo. Me es indiferente si baja algo más, porque si así sucede ya echaré mano de la "remanente" que pueda tener...
> 
> ...




Me alegro que sigas acumulando, ten cuidado con los tambores yo ya estoy servido desde hace tiempo, me quedan cuatro huecos de las cuatro colecciones que sigo, compramos en el mismo sitio, yo desde que comenzo, nunca he tenido ningun problema, es un buen chaval.
Lo de Pintxen yo lohe tomado como una ironia del el, y le he contestado con otra ironia, prefiero esos toques de humor, y no a las gilipolleces y tonterias de algunos, que en ese caso ni contesto, el mayor desprecio es el no aprecio


----------



## asqueado (10 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> No Asqueado, el porte iría por tu cuenta, encima de que el favor te lo hago yo a tí!. Otra opción es ingresarme dinero en una cuenta corriente y yo adquiero por tí esa cantidad en oro, así te ahorras los portes. Ah! eso sí, te mandaría también el papelito firmado como justificante de tu oro, faltaría más!



Si tengo que pagar yo el porte, entonces te envio varios fajos de billetes como estos, espero que tengas bastantes, ten mucho cuidado de que no te estafen


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Si tengo que pagar yo el porte, entonces te envio varios fajos de billetes como estos, espero que tengas bastantes, ten mucho cuidado de que no te estafen
> Ver archivo adjunto 126232



Eso es el timo de la estampita, el único auténtico es el de arriba, el resto son recortes de periódico


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2019)

Por cierto, no está demás acordarnos de lo que pasó hace unos años en Argentina, a propósito de la muerte del presidente que”inventó “ el corralito
Murió Fernando de la Rúa: medios del mundo recordaron "al hombre que gobernó en la peor crisis económica argentina"


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# asqueado: SIEMPRE es bueno un toque de humor y más en un foro -que NO el hilo- donde impera la mala educación, bueno si es que algunos la conocen, que esa es otra...

Mira, asqueado, NO te voy a decir que me "sobra" la Plata que poseo, pero entenderás que después de tantos años voy bastante bien servido. Lo que sucede es que uno piensa un poco más "allá", es decir en poseer algo más de Plata, porque si vienen mal dadas hay familiares que pueden pasarlo francamente mal. Es ese el motivo por el cual sigo "apilando". En esta ocasión, al igual que en la anterior, a El Dorado le he vuelto a comprar Bullion, pero esta vez he añadido una moneda Premium que me gustaba. SÍ, Andrés es un buen tipo.

Y, además, NUNCA se sabe lo que puede suceder con el dinero depositado en el Banco. El pasado Domingo tuve una discusión con un familiar que trabaja para la Banca de "Inversión" y firme "defensor" de los Bancos... Se pusó como un "mono" después del "repaso" que le dí. Si existen unos LADRONES LEGALES, éstos se encuentran sin duda entre la Banca y, además, apoyados por otros LADRONES que sustentan el Poder político-económico-financiero.

# paraisofiscal: Como hace unos días preguntastes algunas cosas, te recomiendo la lectura de "Cuando el dinero muere", de Adam Ferguson. Trata sobre la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y es sumamente interesante e instructivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (10 Jul 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Lo de Pintxen yo lohe tomado como una ironia del el, y le he contestado con otra ironia, prefiero esos toques de humor, y no a las gilipolleces y tonterias de algunos, que en ese caso ni contesto, el mayor desprecio es el no aprecio



Por supuesto que era ironía, yo creo que nadie se lo ha podido tomar en serio  . Siempre viene bien un poco se humor, si no qué triste sería la vida!!!
De todas formas aunque nosotros nos lo tomemos a broma no es nada que no se haya hecho, e incluso se sigue haciendo, que es si no la compra de oro en papel?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2019)

Ahí os dejo un interesante artículo...

As Gold Nudges Higher... | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Jul 2019)

una pregunta chorra, o no tanto.

según se van calentando Alaska, canada, Groenlandia, Siberia, se van descongelando tierras en las que jamás se ha minado pues no vivía nadie.

como lo veis, podría haber filones con pepitas gordas por descubrir?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2019)

Hola, incorrezto: Hace ya bastantes años que se sabe que el deshielo del Ártico revelará la existencia de grandes depósitos de Petróleo y de Gas, además de valiosos minerales, como el Oro y la Plata. Evidentemente, también está muy claro que su extracción implicará grandes dificultades, tanto logísticas como económicas...

Por otro lado, ya se está evidenciado la presencia militar de los distintos "actores" y que darán lugar a conflictos de carácter geopolítico, ya que allí hay varios países que pueden disputarse sus aguas: Rusia, Canadá, EE.UU., Noruega y Dinamarca. Todos, con la excepción de Rusia, pertenecen a la OTAN...

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Jul 2019)

ese es el tema, que la logística es subir hacia el norte de donde llegue ahora, alargar la carretera.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Curioso, muy curioso este artículo... 

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...nhabitable-en-2050-segun-un-informe-de-la-onu

O cómo nos están tomando el pelo los Gobiernos y los massmierda. En vez de fijarse en lo REALMENTE IMPORTANTE...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2019)

Europa dividida ante la idea de un seguro de depósitos bancario
Algunos detalles:
Si hace falta un seguro es porque los depósitos no están seguros.
Si el seguro es de un 0,8% de los depósitos no ni para pipas. El mismo artículo dice que Grecia tiene en riesgo el 48%. Con la concentración bancaria hasta un banco pequeño se lo comería todo.
Qué es mejor tener los ahorros en un banco bueno o en uno malo? El malo quebraría antes y tendríamos más posibilidad de cobrar que uno bueno que quebraría después.
¿De dónde van a sacar el dinero del seguro? seguramente de los ahorradores = pagar por tener depósitos.


----------



## Mochuelo (10 Jul 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> una pregunta chorra, o no tanto.
> 
> según se van calentando Alaska, canada, Groenlandia, Siberia, se van descongelando tierras en las que jamás se ha minado pues no vivía nadie.
> 
> como lo veis, podría haber filones con pepitas gordas por descubrir?



No es chorra. Ampliando un poco lo que dice fernando , Rusia esta construyendo rompehielos nucleares para potenciar la ruta ártica, que permitiria una salida más fácil a los recursos de la zona y una via de transporte más corta entre ciertos destinos. Respecto a los filones de petitas gordas si das un vistazo a los mineros junior en Canada y Alaska veras que hay algunos subarticos interesantes ( de memoria... Black River de Sabina, Hope Bay de TMAC resources, Artic y Bornite de Trilogy Metals, etc,) . Agnico Eagle vio el potencial y ha apostado fuerte en la zona con Amaruq, Melialine y Meadowbank. Operar tan al norte tiene costos y dificultades como que solo se puede perforar unos pocos meses, falta de infraestructura y un largo etc. 
Creo que dada la conocida falta de exploración acumulada estos años habra que buscar más hondo, más al norte y bajo agua o esperar que nos caiga un pedrusco dorado alienigena del cielo con tropecientos millones de onzas.

Para los interesados en saber un poco de la formación de depósitos minerales de uso económico doy el enlace al primero de la serie ORE 101 de Sprott, imprescindible si te metes en junior y quieres que no te quede la cara de pez cuando leas sobre depositos epitermales de alto grado o porfidios, VMS, skarns, etc
Ore 101


Con el oro habiendo roto con fuerza los 1400 y el ratio oro-plata tocando 93, la plata en 15 $ y GDX en 25 muestran que tanto la plata como los mineros en general no se han puesto aún al dia. A las oportunidades las pintan calvas por algo.


----------



## meliflua (10 Jul 2019)

Buenos días a todos.

Ya hace mucho tiempo que no intervengo, pero os sigo todos los días.
Desde mis comienzos en este foro, foro al que estoy tremendamente agradecido, pues yo era una persona totalmente desinformada, y sin ninguna inquietud ni en mi futuro ni en el de mi familia, ni en el de mi país, ni en el del mundo en general. Todo empezó con la crisis anterior, que me tocó de lleno, y empecé a pensar en eventos que se me venían a la cabeza, pero de oídas, la crisis del 29, la república de Weimar, la de Zimbawe, el corralito argentino etc.... y me dije a mi mismo que España, Europa el mundo no estábamos libres de que algo así volviera a ocurrir, y gracias a este foro pude documentarme bastante bien que es lo que realmente ocurrió y también como hacer una reserva de valor de mis ahorros, para en caso de que llegara el momento, pudiera volver a empezar, y en caso de que no ocurra nada de lo que muchos pensamos que está por llegar, pues que mis hijos tuvieran una "RESERVA DE ENERGÍA" para el futuro.
Creo que es la mentalidad de la mayoría de los que estamos aquí metidos, que por cierto, somos una pequeña minoría de lo que piensa la masa en general.
La mayoría de mis aportaciones siempre han ido dirigidas a la gran burbuja de deuda gubernamental en la que estamos inmersos, hecho que se ha producido fundamentalmente desde el 2008 hasta la fecha, y de una manera global, salvo alguna excepción, (Rusia, por ejemplo.) Hoy sigo pensando lo mismo, el crecimiento a base de deuda acabará explotando, pero por el camino, con ese dinero creado de la nada, prostituyendo la verdadera utilidad del dinero, que es la medida real de la riqueza, se han financiado guerras, vivimos en un mundo en guerra sin fin, se han derrocado gobiernos, se están empobreciendo al tercer mundo....... Todo por la tremenda avaricia sin medida de los que realmente gobiernan este mundo.
Por qué no voy a hacer una guerra si puedo poner en marcha la imprenta y fabricarme tropecientos mi millones de dólares generados de la nada, respaldados por nada y que llegado el momento no voy a devolver a nadie, PARA PAGAR A MI EJERCITO Y LO QUE NECESITE, si me sale gratís? Quien se lo está impidiendo? NADIE, cada uno se mira su ombligo, y mientras ande yo caliente ríase la gente, eso no va conmigo, es de los de arriba, yo lo que quiero es mi casa, mi comida, mis cenas en restaurantes, el ultimo modelo de iPhone, de tele, de coche .......
Llegará un momento en que se pare la música, y habrá pocas sillas, la mayoría se quedarán fuera de juego, y como dice Jesús en el Evangelio, hay de aquellos que se queden fuera del Reino, donde el gusano no muere y el fuego no se apaga. Si, la música se apagará y esta farsa acabará con ella, y entonces veremos la cruda realidad tal y como és, sin disfraces, donde las cosas volverán a ser lo que realmente son, y aquellos que no estemos preparados, viviremos de lleno en la Gehena.
Por qué digo que se ha prostituido el dinero? Sencillamente porque el dinero papel no representa realmente la riqueza, hoy en los tiempos que nos toca vivir el papel moneda no está respaldado por riqueza, sino, por la fe que tiene el pueblo en lo que dicho papel representa, pero hay unos pocos que se han apropiado de la capacidad de crear ese papel moneda, pero que no está respaldado, cuando hace 19 años se compraba una onza de oro por 250$, y hoy se compra por 1400$ lo que nos quiere decir es que con 250$ éramos capaces de comprar lo mismo que hoy con 1400$, no somos mas ricos, yo pienso que todo lo contrario, el poder adquisitivo del papel moneda ha perdido casi el 84% de su poder adquisitivo desde que en 1971 se desligo del patrón oro, y el 94% en los últimos 75 años.
La deuda publica USANA ha pasado de 690 mm$ a 22,5 billones españoles o trillones americanos desde 1977, está en un punto de no retorno, Barak Obama la aumento de 10,6 B$ a 19,9 B$ en su mandato, doblada, y con Trump el incremento de la deuda, en contra de lo que prometió a sus electores, lleva un incremento récord que no se había conocido con anterioridad. Es como cuando un barco se dirige a una cascada, y caerá irremisiblemente por ella si no se hace algo antes de que la corriente lo empuje sin remedio. Pero no es solo USA, es Europa, Australia, China......, la magia de la deuda, gasta hoy, que ya pagarán otros, si pueden, y QUE ME QUITEN LO BAILADO.

En fin, queridos con-foreros, LOS FELICES AÑOS 20 se están reproduciendo en los FELICES AÑOS 10, pero con un siglo de diferencia, yo tengo muy poca fe en nuestros gestores, y lo que hago es ser mi propio banco central, cuando puedo, acumulo, sin pensar en lo que pueda valer mañana, solo me queda un año para no deber nada a nadie, pues al contrario que nuestros gestores, mi primer objetivo fue quitarme las deudas, llevo desde los 21 años debiendo a los bancos, el 23 de Noviembre de 2020 lo celebraré por todo lo alto, y si siguen los precios como hoy, acumularé más, y más rápidamente, pues vivo de una manera ordenada, y mis ingresos, Gracias a Dios, superan por bastante mis gastos.

No me gusta aconsejar, pues cada uno es de su padre y de su madre, digo lo que hago y si a alguien le parece bien pues que copie, que gracias a Dios, está todo inventado, solo hay que saber mirar donde y a quien.

Feliz Día a todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Jul 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, no está demás acordarnos de lo que pasó hace unos años en Argentina, a propósito de la muerte del presidente que”inventó “ el corralito
> Murió Fernando de la Rúa: medios del mundo recordaron "al hombre que gobernó en la peor crisis económica argentina"



No lo invento el. Yo estaba alli, a escasos 350 m de la Casa Rosada, cuando salio zumbando en helicoptero.
Edito para mayor claridad: el "inventor" fue el HDGP de Cavallo. Nunca se me olvida su cara cuando se dirigio al pais para "informar" sobre lo que se venia....


----------



## Play_91 (10 Jul 2019)

En mi sistema de especulación ha dado señal de entrada. Que sea señal falsa o no depende pero alta probabilidad de que empiece a subir.


----------



## asqueado (10 Jul 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, no está demás acordarnos de lo que pasó hace unos años en Argentina, a propósito de la muerte del presidente que”inventó “ el corralito
> Murió Fernando de la Rúa: medios del mundo recordaron "al hombre que gobernó en la peor crisis económica argentina"




Lo que ocurrio en Argentina fue lamentable en todos los sentidos, pero hay quien piensa que eso no puede ocurrir en este pais porque estamos en la UE, mirad como esta Grecia, podemos ser los siguientes junto con Italia


----------



## asqueado (10 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # asqueado: SIEMPRE es bueno un toque de humor y más en un foro -que NO el hilo- donde impera la mala educación, bueno si es que algunos la conocen, que esa es otra...
> 
> ...



Estupendo, si puedes adelante, mejor es tener el resplandor de la bullon, que los colores de los papeles.
Yo a Andres, le compro desde que comenzo con la venta de metales, hace muchos años, en cierta ocasion le realice un pedido de monedas y tuve que anularlo porque tuve problemas familiares economicos que no vienen el caso explicar, me dio verguenza explicarselo y lo entendio y no paso nada, cuando pude volvi a comprarle de nuevo, como ya te he dicho es un buen chaval, el costo del envio es extraordinario, asi como sus precios.


----------



## asqueado (10 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Por supuesto que era ironía, yo creo que nadie se lo ha podido tomar en serio  . Siempre viene bien un poco se humor, si no qué triste sería la vida!!!
> De todas formas aunque nosotros nos lo tomemos a broma no es nada que no se haya hecho, e incluso se sigue haciendo, que es si no la compra de oro en papel?




Claro que si, desde un principio sabia que era una ironia, y asi te conteste
Yo nunca aconsejaria comprar oro y plata en papel, los metales en mano siempre, el tocarlos, mirarlos y guardarlos


----------



## angel220 (10 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> 18USD de subida en media hora.... buff...
> 
> Pero hay algo que no me cuadra, en USd sube 18, pero en Eur solo 12. Y no veo tal variación en el par USD/EUR.
> 
> Ha pasado de 1,12 a 1,125, ¿entonces como existe esa discrepancia? Es como si el USD hubiera pasado a 1,50 de golpe...



Hola Paraiso donde ves tu esos datos? si es en investing llevan unas dos semanas, que me dado cuenta delo mismo, Ojo en momentos puntuales sobre todo (donde la diferencia se puede apreciar mejor a simple vista, con calculo mental-visual rapido) Esos datos sobre tu comentario no menos d e una docena de veces lo he notado.Un saludo a todos


----------



## Desconocido (10 Jul 2019)

Tranquilo, para el 2030 estará todo solucionado :
Sustainable Development Goals - Wikipedia
Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo el último COT publicado...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - July 8, 2019

En fin, parece que últimamente falla más que una "escopeta de feria"... De todas formas, llama bastante la atención el abrumador número de posiciones cortas por parte de los Comerciales. Por otro lado, la verdad es que yo esperaba hoy un "escape" más rotundo en el Oro, pero bueno, tiempo al tiempo...

Por cierto, las Bolsas estadounidenses FORTÍSIMAS y han batido en intradía sus máximos históricos. Previsiblemente, después de un cierto período de consolidación, acaben iniciando un nuevo tramo alcista, a no ser que la próxima presentación de resultados empresariales en los EE.UU. acote esta "marcha triunfal" y que atenta a la más mínima lógica... En cualquier caso, lo más normal es que acabe llegando una corrección a este sinsentido.

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Jul 2019)

Desconocido dijo:


> Tranquilo, para el 2030 estará todo solucionado :
> Sustainable Development Goals - Wikipedia
> Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Si logran solucionar todos esos problemas el nuevo problema va a ser que no vamos a caber todos en este planeta.


----------



## Ricardgar (11 Jul 2019)

Buenos días a todos.
El pedido de El Dorado Coins ha llegado con éxito.
Mi primera experiencia con esta casa ha sido sobresaliente.
El trato ha sido cordial desde el principio. Todas las dudas que he tenido han sido respondidas vía E-mail por Andrés rápidamente.
El pedido vino empaquetado perfectamente y la factura fue enviada vía E-mail.
Seguro que vuelvo a realizar otra compra en esta empresa.

De la empresa de reparto (SEUR) no puedo dar la misma opinión. Después de concertar la entrega en una franja horaria, la entrega se realizó cuando les pareció más oportuno. No sirve de nada concertar horarios de entrega a pesar que te dan la opción a hacerlo. De hecho, creo que es más rentable para ellos puesto que se ahorrarían el tener que realizar más intentos de entrega.

Quisiera aprovechar la ocasión para exponeros una duda.
Esta compra (y seguramente más) son de empresas ubicadas en Alemania.
Como para realizarlas pagas mediante transferencia, doy por hecho que hacienda está al corriente de todas ellas.
Quería saber si estas compras tienen algún tipo de implicación fiscal de cara al año que viene porque sólo intento hacer acopio de MP´s, no voy a hacer negocio con ellos, salvo caso de extrema necesidad.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2019)

Hola, Ricargard: Le respondo por partes...

1.- Puede comentarle a El Dorado que la próxima vez se lo envie a través de DHL, vamos si le es posible. Respecto a SEUR a veces sale más a cuenta llamarles e indicarles que será Vd. quien pasará a recoger el envío. NO suele haber problemas facilitando el número de seguimiento.

2.- La "comunicación" a Hacienda dependerá de su Banco. Dependiendo de la cantidad transferida están "obligados" a hacerlo. Para Vd. NO tiene ninguna repercusión.

3.- NO existe ningún tipo de implicación fiscal. Vd. ha comprado con la correspondiente factura y abonado el correspondiente IVA a un país miembro de la UE, en este caso Alemania. Sólo se pasa por "Caja" (Hacienda) si Vd. vende lo adquirido de forma parcial o total, haciendo la correspondiente liquidación que puede resultar positiva o negativa, en función del precio de compra y de venta.

Saludos.


----------



## TDT' (11 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> 18USD de subida en media hora.... buff...
> 
> Pero hay algo que no me cuadra, en USd sube 18, pero en Eur solo 12. Y no veo tal variación en el par USD/EUR.
> 
> Ha pasado de 1,12 a 1,125, ¿entonces como existe esa discrepancia? Es como si el USD hubiera caído hasta 1,50 de golpe...



Ahora esta ocurriendo lo mismo, debe ser porque lo ponen a cero al principio de cada día y usan horarios distintos para dólares o euros. Ahora está en -0.01% al contado en euros y en +0.80% los futuros en dólares


----------



## meliflua (11 Jul 2019)

En Japon llevan años monetizando la deuda y ahí siguen, como si nada ocurriera, incluso algunos famosos, Alan Greespan entre ellos, llego a decir que habia que copiar el sistema japonés en USA, que es lo que está haciendo ahora, no obstante seguimos viviendo en un terreno desconocido, y creo que se les ha ido de las manos a los BC´s, veremos que pasa en el futuro si es que seguimos vivos.

En lo otro que dices, el cambio climático, la inmigración masiva y descontrolada, el terrorismo..... etc, tantos factores, que nos estan esperando para cuando se pare la música, y que serán muy desestabilizadores de nuestro modus vivendi, pues, como ya comenté hace tiempo, Europa está siendo colonizada y conquistada por el mundo islámico, SIN ARMAS, están conviviendo con nosotros y cuando empiece LA JUERGA, veremos como la usan ellos para hacerse con el control de nuestras vidas. 

SALUDOS A TODOS


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2019)

Hola, sdPrincBub: En DHL, al igual que en Amazon, hay puntos de recogida que suelen estar en las poblaciones de residencia, al menos en las que tienen una "cierta" población. Así que si NO te encuentran en casa, tienes soluciones. La otra -insisto en ello- es llamar y decirles que pasarás por la agencia de paquetería si llega por esa vía. En fin, es lo que yo suelo hacer con bastante éxito, al menos para paliar en parte los problemas que vienen asociados a los envíos. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2019)

Hola, sdPrincBurb: ¡Uy! si yo te explicará las vicisitudes por las que pasé en muchos envíos... Recibo bastantes paquetes al cabo del mes, evidentemente de varios artículos (no todo van a ser MPs), y al final opté por varias soluciones "intermedias" que, de momento, me funcionan, aunque a veces hay que moverse porque el envío, aparte de NO entregarlo, NO te comunican en qué punto de recogida lo han dejado. Al final, tienes que llamar a un 902 (caso de DHL).

Es normal que en ocasiones El Dorado y otras tiendas se queden sin stock. En el caso de esa tienda, por regla general te comunican dicha incidencia o bien ya se ve en su página web cuando colocan la "coletilla" de "compra anticipada", Al menos, ahi la comunicación es perfecta. Por el contrario, recuerdo también a una tienda alemana que tardó más de dos meses en hacerme llegar el pedido y sin apenas comunicación, es decir que NO me respondía a los correos enviados. El conforero asqueado sabe qué tienda es... porque en su momento hizo un hilo denunciando a la misma.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (11 Jul 2019)

Buenas tardes,
La subasta de Marti-hervera ha terminado hace no demasiado.
Soler y Llach, Subastas de sellos, monedas y libros.
Si os pasáis por la web hay algunos oros sin vender (americanos, franceses, canadiense....) ligeramente sobrespot, sin regalar nada pero sin precios escandalosos.
Además hay bastante plata kookaburra, panda de años no recientes que tal vez podría interesar a alguien a precio de salida si alguien le falta algún año para la colección o quiere curiosear.
Todo con la "garantía" de la subastadora.
Yo me he llevado algunos pandas y algunas kookas antiguas en set a precio razonable y algún oro español ayer a precio muy bueno claramente por debajo de spot. Aún me sorprende como ha colado.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Jul 2019)

Buenas,

El otro día un conforero comentaba que las tiradas "_unlimited_" se podían sacar cuando se quisieran. ¿Esto significa que este año podrían sacar tiradas de una moneda del, por ejemplo, 2017? ¿O sólo es que pueden sacar todas las monedas que quieran pero del mismo año de producción?

Graciass!


----------



## conde84 (11 Jul 2019)

Del a


oliaras dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> El otro día un conforero comentaba que las tiradas "_unlimited_" se podían sacar cuando se quisieran. ¿Esto significa que este año podrían sacar tiradas de una moneda del, por ejemplo, 2017? ¿O sólo es que pueden sacar todas las monedas que quieran pero del mismo año de producción?
> 
> Graciass!



Del año que quieran, en las kookaburras sacaron de varios años distintos y sin ninguna diferencia respecto a las "originales".

Aunque personalmente dudo que está práctica vuelvan a hacerla.


----------



## asqueado (11 Jul 2019)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> El pedido de El Dorado Coins ha llegado con éxito.
> Mi primera experiencia con esta casa ha sido sobresaliente.
> El trato ha sido cordial desde el principio. Todas las dudas que he tenido han sido respondidas vía E-mail por Andrés rápidamente.
> ...



Bueno algunas de las preguntas que realizas ya te ha contestado y muy bien Fernando, yo paso a explicarte como lo hago.
Desde que comenzo Andres con la venta de MP,s, soy cliente suyo, porque como he repetido en numerosas ocasiones nunca he tenido ninguna clase de problemas, al igual que muchos conforeros que hacen lo mismo.
Yo siempre recibo la mercancia en una tienda y nunca en mi domicilio y a traves de correos, donde el reparto es por la mañana y puedes en su pagina web ver el seguimiento de la misma. Entonces, me busque una tienda ( te puedes buscar una fruteria, bar, taller de reparacion de vehiculos, panaderia, etc. etc. en fin un monton de sitios que al estar abiertos durante toda la mañana no van a tener ningun problema en recibir el paquete.
Con el nombre y el pago hago igual, cuanto menos sepan mejor, con decirte que yo hago la transferencia online de una cuenta que estoy autorizado, pero no mia, generalmente Andres la tiene al dia siguiente, mandandome confirmacion por email, pero se paso en la ultima compra varios dias y no recibi absolutamente nada. Me extraño porque es muy detallista, a esto que al cabo de 5 o 6 dias recibo llamada del director del banco, informandome que que habia problemas con la ultima transferencia que habia efectuado a Alemania, preguntandome una serie de datos y demas, a lo que le conteste a mi manera, ya que segun el el banco receptor habia pedido una serie de datos, Rapidamente me puse en contacto con Andres preguntadole si habia recibido ya la transferencia y que me habia llamado el director del banco, a los pocos dias le llego la misma. Si Andres nos lee, puede colaborar lo que he dicho, no se si han cambiado alguna normativa en la UE sobre trasnferencias. Por lo tanto Si tu o tu esposa si estas casado tiene algun amigo donde compra, arreglar el coche o la fruta y le comenta que debido al trabajo de ambos, llegan los paquetes a tu domicilio y te dejan una notita, para que lo recojas tus, que si quiere hacerse cargo de ello, en la recepcion de los mismos.
Siempre he recibido la mercancia por correos, Andres asegura el envio y nunca ha pasado nada.


----------



## asqueado (11 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sdPrincBurb: ¡Uy! si yo te explicará las vicisitudes por las que pasé en muchos envíos... Recibo bastantes paquetes al cabo del mes, evidentemente de varios artículos (no todo van a ser MPs), y al final opté por varias soluciones "intermedias" que, de momento, me funcionan, aunque a veces hay que moverse porque el envío, aparte de NO entregarlo, NO te comunican en qué punto de recogida lo han dejado. Al final, tienes que llamar a un 902 (caso de DHL).
> 
> Es normal que en ocasiones El Dorado y otras tiendas se queden sin stock. En el caso de esa tienda, por regla general te comunican dicha incidencia o bien ya se ve en su página web cuando colocan la "coletilla" de "compra anticipada", Al menos, ahi la comunicación es perfecta. Por el contrario, recuerdo también a una tienda alemana que tardó más de dos meses en hacerme llegar el pedido y sin apenas comunicación, es decir que NO me respondía a los correos enviados. El conforero asqueado sabe qué tienda es... porque en su momento hizo un hilo denunciando a la misma.
> 
> Saludos.




Claro que si Fernando, aqui pongo el enlace de todo lo que pase con ese vendedor y la denuncia de todo, hasta que el banco me devolvio lo que era mio, cuidado con este vendedor 

Cuidado con PAYPAL y con el vendedor aleman AURINUM.de




.


----------



## Tons (11 Jul 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> No lo invento el. Yo estaba alli, a escasos 350 m de la Casa Rosada, cuando salio zumbando en helicoptero.
> Edito para mayor claridad: el "inventor" fue el HDGP de Cavallo. Nunca se me olvida su cara cuando se dirigio al pais para "informar" sobre lo que se venia....



JohnGalt ya que lo viviste de primera mano esa época de Argentina ya nos podias contar algo de lo que vivia la gente día a día. NO TE CORTES sobre estos temas no hay tochos.


----------



## Tons (11 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Cuanto hubiera dado yo porque en el colegio los curas me hubiesen explicado algo parecido a lo que ha escrito meliflua. Gracias.
> 
> Respecto al libro que recomienda Fernando (muchas gracias también a ti) lo he buscado en Pdf pero sin éxito. Me tocará comprarlo en el maldito Amazon.
> 
> ...



Lo ideal sería que lo leas y nos informes, o algún otro que lo haya leido que de su opinión. Yo a James Rickards le he visto bastantes entrevistas en Keiser Report y la verdad que me parece un poco vendedor de humo pero bueno el libro igual esta bien.

Un saludo a todos, no me pierdo nada pero desde las sombras, me vuelvo a la cueva.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2019)

Hola, Tons: El libro y el autor recomendado a paraisofiscal NO tienen NADA que ver con Jim Rickards. Es mucho más serio y es un muy buen libro sobre la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar. 

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (11 Jul 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> El otro día un conforero comentaba que las tiradas "_unlimited_" se podían sacar cuando se quisieran. ¿Esto significa que este año podrían sacar tiradas de una moneda del, por ejemplo, 2017? ¿O sólo es que pueden sacar todas las monedas que quieran pero del mismo año de producción?
> 
> Graciass!






Para las kookaburra del 2017 podrían sacar 93.735 onzas mas, hasta alcanzar el cupo de 500.000.
De la kookaburra del 2016 no puden sacar mas porque el cupo esta cubierto (Sold out).





El año pasado compre en "silbercorner" un rollo de 20 Kookaburras del 2007 a 19 Euritos la pieza (muy buen precio). Identicas a las editadas en 2007 con una sola diferencia: La capsula era la actual (casi mejor, porque la capsula actual es mas hermetica que la que hacian en el 2007), pero por la capsula ya puedes suponer que es reeditada.


----------



## Tons (11 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tons: El libro y el autor recomendado a paraisofiscal NO tienen NADA que ver con Jim Rickards. Es mucho más serio y es un muy buen libro sobre la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar.
> 
> Saludos.



Si te refieres a el libro Cuando el dinero muere A. Fergusson (seguramente me lo recomendaste tú) ya lo lei en .pdf hace año y pico o dos, me gusto tanto que lo compre en papel y el mes pasado lo volvi a leer, es un libro recomendadisimo. Le he pasado el .pdf a paraisofiscal si alguno más esta interesado que me escriba un privado con su correo electrónico y se lo envio.

Yo hablaba del libro que se ha descargado paraisofiscal el de La gran caida de james Rickards que no se que tal estará y decia que ese tio me parece un poco vendedor de humo por las entrevistas en que le he visto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tons (11 Jul 2019)

Y ya puestos a hablar de libros, voy a poner los que creo que pueden gustar a las personas con determinadas inquietudes que pululamos por estos blogs de Dios y cuya lectura es para mi recomendadisima.

- Cuando el dinero muere. A. Fergusson.
- La inflación del dinero fial en Francia. A. D. White.
- El Crack del 29. J.T. Galbraith.
- Breve historia de la euforia financiera. J.T. Galbraith.
- Delirios populares extraordinarios y la locura de la masas. C. Mackay

Y ya sin ser de tema económico pero si para saber de donde venimos y a donde vamos tres de mis libros favoritos.

- Armas, germenes y acero. J. Diamond.
- Colapso. J. Diamond.
- Breve historia de progreso. R. Wright.

No recomiendo leer Breve historia del progreso sin haber leido Colapso, es un libro buenisimo pero se queda muy corto en explicaciones. Complementa muy bien a Colapso en otros temas.

Estaría bien que cada uno añadiese los libros que realmente le parecen importantes y que puedan resultar interesantes a los parroquianos de este blog.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por todos vuestros aportes.


----------



## Pintxen (11 Jul 2019)

Hoy vamos por las 300 páginas en este hilo!!! Me acuerdo cuando lo descubrí y tras parecerme interesante empecé a leer todos los comentarios desde el principio... Me costó unos cuantos días.
Que no le pase nada al que se suba al tren en este momento y quiera hacer lo mismo!


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: Pues, como te leas los anteriores hilos... El actual es el menos denso.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Cuantas "pajas mentales" se hacen algunos...

# Tons: Si te es posible añade estos dos libros de Nassim Nicholas Taleb: "El Cisne Negro" y "Antifrágil". El primero considero IMPRESCINDIBLE su lectura. SÍ, creo que te recomendé la lectura del libro de Ferguson.

Y os dejo una noticia que seguro NO os va a "extrañar"...

http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...to-ser-un-veterano-de-la-fuerza-aerea-de-eeuu

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: NO llames al "mal tiempo"... Todo llegará, incluso esto para los... "particulares".

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (12 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No hace falta que les digas nada, son unos tiesos casi me pegan cuando dije que se podia comprar oro a precio por debajo de spot........



Supongo que lo del 20% de comisión de la casa de subastas no lo estas metiendo en esa cuenta ¿no?

En términos reales ¿nos puedes contar un ejemplo de una compra, pero con todos los números de verdad?


----------



## Sin_Casa (12 Jul 2019)

Pues respecto a las subastas parece interesante si, el precio de remate es por debajo de spot pero claro, añade le la comisión del 18 o 20 segun la casa más gastos de envio( alguien sabe cuánto es) y ya la cosa no queda tanto por debajo de spot o al menos no en tantas monedas....


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2019)

Eso sólo se sabe cuando se compra de VERDAD... En Tauler & Fau el último envío me costó unos 6 Euros por casi una Onza de Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (13 Jul 2019)

Will History Repeat Itself In The Gold Market?

*Pensamientos finales*
El oro puede verse mejor como un seguro financiero. Si crees que deberías tener un seguro, también deberías tener oro. En términos de rendimiento de inversión, el oro se desempeñará mejor en tiempos de estrés financiero internacional. En el pasado, el precio del oro se ha movido exponencialmente más alto durante estos períodos a medida que la demanda del refugio seguro se vuelve viral. 
El mundo está realizando una transición lenta pero constante de un sistema financiero respaldado en dólares estadounidenses a un sistema multipolar y multipolar. Un día, los líderes de nuestro mundo nos dejarán saber al resto de nosotros el plan para un sistema financiero modificado, y tendremos que admitir que se nos advirtió con mucha antelación. Espero que la subida del precio del oro se produzca antes, durante y después de una nueva conferencia de tipo Bretton Woods. Si bien hay muchos indicios de que un nuevo orden financiero es inminente, la transición a este nuevo orden financiero podría llevar más tiempo del que muchos han creído.
Desde una perspectiva a corto plazo, uso oro pone para proteger mis asignaciones actuales de metales preciosos. Esto es como comprar un seguro sobre el valor de mi póliza de seguro actual. También ayuda a preservar mi riqueza, permitiéndome comprar más oro si, de hecho, los precios bajan a $ 1,380 o $ 1,250.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante artículo...

- The 14 Digits Powering Gold’s Rise - Katusa Research

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2019)

Me acabo de fijar en la evolución del PMI suizo y, la verdad, quedan muy pocas dudas de que estamos avanzando hacia una Recesión o que se está "reavivando" la MISMA...

www.investing.com/economic-calendar/svme-pmi-278

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2019)

Por "recordar"...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...-un-mar-de-mentiras-construido-por-washington

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2019)

No puedo estar más de acuerdo con lo que comenta Eric Peters...

- https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-07-14/hedge-fund-cio-sell-q4-last-year-was-enginereed-move

Por cierto, el Viernes estuvé siguiendo los índices estadounidenses desde su apertura hasta el cierre y manda Cojones lo que se vió...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2019)

Gracias, casaytierras, la verdad es que NO había comprobado si había quedado bien. Dado que te has tomado tu trabajo, vamos a dejar el que tú has enlazado correctamente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2019)

Y esto que dejo a continuación también es interesante...

The Fed could be about to disappoint the market, warns Well Fargo Securities

NO cabe duda de que es lo más improbable, dado que se descuenta que como mínimo Powell descontará aunque sea mínimamente las tasas de interes, perooooo ahí lo dejo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2019)

Hola, sdPrincBurb: Esto tiene toda la pinta de ser una ESTAFA. Esas mismas declaraciones las ví supuestamente realizadas por Fernando Alonso. Creo que paraisofiscal hizo un post respecto a esto. Yo NO pondría un "duro" ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2019)

Y más "madera"...

How Overheated Is The Stock Market? – UPFINA

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2019)

Hola, sdPrincBurb: Lo que se debería hacer es SANCIONAR FUERTEMENTE a las empresas que colocan este tipo de publicidad... Es que, además, hay que ser MUY TONTO para dejarse atraer por estos "Cantos de Sirena"...

Respecto a la noticia que enlazas sobre el Platino, habrá que esperar... y parece que MUCHO. "Ilustremos": el precio actual es el mismo que tenía el 4 de Diciembre del 2003, así que muy lejos de los $2087,50 del 11 de Mayo del 2008 y de los últimos máximos de $1913,94 del 25 de Julio del 2011...

Eso NO quita para que me tenga intrigado lo que está sucediendo con el Platino, al igual que en la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2019)

El paladio, el metal más caro?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2019)

La última vez que me lo miré el Rodio era el MP más caro, seguido del Paladio. Ahora mismo no dispongo de tiempo para comprobarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (15 Jul 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> El paladio, el metal más caro?



El rodio es el metal mas caro del mundo, superando al platino y oro
Se usa mucho en la joyeria, en plata y otros metales, hace que tenga una apariencia muy brillante y la pieza nose pone fea, se le aplica unas micras de dicho metal y hace que la pieza aplicada con rodio le confiera una gran dureza, asi mismo hace que con su chapado quite problemas de picores en piezas.
Tambien es usado en otros muchos sectores y usos comerciales, debido a que conduce muy bien la electricidad y el calor, ya que es muy maleable.
Hoy en el negocio de la joyeria, 1 litro disuelto ( con agua destilada y acido sulfurico) con 2 gramos de rodio esta a 250 euros, que es lo minimo que generalmente compran los plateros para chapar con dicho metal, ha estado a 300 e incluso a 350 euros los 2 gramos depende de la demanda, porque es una metal que escasea mucho


----------



## angel220 (15 Jul 2019)

El mercado de Londres quiere que la UE excluya al oro de las nuevas normas de liquidez

Denuncian ante el Parlamento británico la manipulación del mercado del oro en el Reino Unido

Y el que piense que va apagar UK la deuda con europa de su salida, que siga viviendo en su mundo de Yupi. 
Resumen quien tiene sangre de piratas siempre sera un pirata.


----------



## angel220 (15 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sería interesante profundizar en este tipo de información:
> 
> El bitcoin, una distracción creada por el Gobierno de EEUU para contrarrestar la caída del dólar



Están todos los mercados tan; tan, tan y mas tan corruptos, corrompidos, manipulados y desvinculados con la realidad que puedo creerme que sea lo mas pequeño que hayan tramado. Solo veo en el mercado dos cosas una al miedo que se tiene a que el dólar pierda su poder y que el oro se dispare y no puedan realizar un freno.(también va por la plata)


----------



## kikepm (15 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sería interesante profundizar en este tipo de información:
> 
> El bitcoin, una distracción creada por el Gobierno de EEUU para contrarrestar la caída del dólar



BTC es que es algo tecnológicamente muy nuevo, y su entendimiento no está al alcance de la gente que, de una forma o de otra, tienen una mentalidad conservadora. Esto incluye a gente tan válida como, por ejemplo, Peter Schiff, pero también Hugo Salinas o Buffet.

El problema es que los que no entienden BTC difunden mitos y bulos sobre él, que impiden a la gente formarse una opinión más inteligente. Mitos, rumores y bulos que hacen que la gente tome opinión contra algo que es una avance científico de primer orden, ya que resuelve un problema lógico y de teoría de la información que hasta su llegada no se había podido resolver.

Al final el odio a BTC es una cuestión irracional en su mayor parte. NAdie que conoce BTC en profundidad lo hace, porque una vez se entiende el mecanismo por el cual funciona, se aprecian sus cualidades.

Así que la actitud correcta entre los detractores debería ser, primero un poco de humildad para entender que hay más cosas en la vida que sus conocimientos (o la falta de ellos). Segundo APRENDER sobre BTC, para criticarlo con solvencia. No vale soltar la primera SUBNORMALIDAD que a uno se le ocurre. 


Ya te digo yo que el 99% de los detractores, si comprendieran BTC, dejarían de serlo.


Los únicos verdaderamente contrarios a BTC con una razón real para odiarlo son los banqueros centrales y todos los que de una forma u otra dependen de la expansión monetaria para su supervivencia: bancos, grandes empresas conectadas, los gobiernos.


Pero los intereses de todos estos CHOCAN LITERAL Y DIRECTAMENTE con los de la sociedad.


----------



## tastas (15 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mis pensamientos se mantienen bastante en la línea del artículo citado, una prueba muy sencilla que se puede hacer es hacer una búsqueda de la palabra "bitcoin" en google y una vez realizada la búsqueda ir al apartado imágenes y ver lo que sale...
> 
> Todo son imágenes de monedas doradas con el símbolo del bitcoin como esta que adjunto, con el fin de hacer creer subliminalmente que se habla de un producto tangible, dorado y de mucho valor.
> 
> ...



Las noticias sobre bancos centrales, euro, etc siempre son ilustradas con impresión de billetes y acuñación de monedas. El 97% de la moneda Fiat es electrónica.
¿Cómo ilustrarías las noticias sobre monedas?

Taptap


----------



## asqueado (15 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> BTC es que es algo tecnológicamente muy nuevo, y su entendimiento no está al alcance de la gente que, de una forma o de otra, tienen una mentalidad conservadora. Esto incluye a gente tan válida como, por ejemplo, Peter Schiff, pero también Hugo Salinas o Buffet.
> 
> El problema es que los que no entienden BTC difunden mitos y bulos sobre él, que impiden a la gente formarse una opinión más inteligente. Mitos, rumores y bulos que hacen que la gente tome opinión contra algo que es una avance científico de primer orden, ya que resuelve un problema lógico y de teoría de la información que hasta su llegada no se había podido resolver.
> 
> ...



Hola Kikepm, pues yo soy uno de esos que jamas me meteria en un negocio que no es tangible y no lo entiendo, ni quiero. No puedo tener odio a una cosa que no conozco, cada uno con su dinero puede hacer lo que le de la real gana.
Ya con el poco dinero que dejo en la entidad bancaria para pagar el telefono, luz y agua, me pueden hacer la jugarreta, donde tenga dos ceros, que me quiten uno. Para mi el negocio de los bitcoin y criptomonedas es la estafa de la estampita pero tecnologicamente moderno me entiendes, ojo que respeto las decisiones que haga cada uno, pero se ve todo muy bonito, en que esta basado ese negocio, pues en la nada. A veces cuando leo que han vendido sus casas y propiedades para invertir o todos los ahorros que tenian y se han quedado en la ruina, me entra escalofrios, de verdad te lo digo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: NO suele gustarme opinar sobre el BitCoin y las monedas "etéreas" y, quizás, sea debido a que soy un hombre de escasa "FE", pero con sólidas CONVICCIONES: las mías... Y éstas me dicen que ese "producto" NO está "DISEÑADO" para mí...

Además, todavía conservo una buena memoria y así a bote pronto me vienen a la mente: Los Papeles de Panamá y los del Paraíso, Bernies Cornfeld y Madoff, el London Whale, LTCML y BCCI, la Crisis financiera del 2008 y los "rescates" asociados -uno de los mayores ROBOS hechos a la ciudadanía-, y hablando de ROBOS, recuerdo Mt.Gox, DAO y Tether... Y NO sigo porque los LADRONES pueden acecharnos en cualquier momento y en los "productos" más "seguros"... estén en el "aire" o NO, aunque la mayoría suelen estar en estado "gaseoso". En eso tiene razón el conforero tastas.

Curiosamente, BitCoin me recuerda en cierta manera a un película bastante vieja, llamada "El Tesoro de Sierra Madre", y que era un excelente drama de avaricia y corrupción que se desarrolló durante la década de 1920. NO cabe duda de que la perspectiva de la ríqueza instantánea, casi lo suficientemente cerca como para tocarla, puede volver "majaras" a las personas. Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que la propensión de la codicia a producir crimen y locura NO causó que el valor del Oro se evaporará...

# tastas: Si somos lo suficientemente honestos, debemos reconocer que el "dinero" está contaminado en su propia "naturaleza"... Y te voy a decir más: la lucha por preservar la ILUSIÓN de que el "dinero" es "real" NUNCA termina... y por eso mismo NUNCA puede serlo.

¡Ah! Es cierto lo que comentas de que la oferta monetaria es ÍNFIMA en el "formato" de dinero en efectivo y monedas. Recientemente, leí que en los EE.UU. estaba en torno al 10%... y muy posiblemente sea menor.

En fin, después de lo expuesto, se me entiende porqué soy un ferviente defensor de los MPs FÍSICOS... El "aire" está bien, sobre todo para respirar...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2019)

Y dejo el siguiente enlace como "aviso a navegantes"...

No, el chef Jordi Cruz no ha dicho en El Hormiguero que cualquiera se "puede convertir en millonario" con Bitcoin Trader

E insisto en que parece "mentira" que los medios que publican ese tipo de publicidad fraudulenta NO sean SANCIONADOS FUERTEMENTE...

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .
> 
> En fin, después de lo expuesto, se me entiende porqué soy un ferviente defensor de los MPs FÍSICOS... El "aire" está bien, sobre todo para respirar...



También iba a meter en mi post el oro papel, pero entre que no conozco datos de volumen de derivados, ETF, bancos centrales mintiendo y demás, y que aquí por suerte la mayoría entendéis que no es lo mismo tener oro que promesas de oro, pues lo he dejado estar.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> He estudiado y entiendo cómo funciona la blockchain, me parece una idea de puta madre, pero también observo que el bitcoin, basado en blockchain no se ha adoptado universalmente como forma de pago, ha quedado bastante estancado como forma de pago tradicional y su papel es mas relevante como vehículo de inversión/especulación.
> 
> A nada que tuviera un mercado potencial del 5-10% de las transacciones totales yo sería el primero en hacer uso de el.
> 
> Pero no puedo pagar gasolina, comprar un coche o llenar un carro en el carrefour con el.



El día en el que puedas pagar en cualquier lado con btc ya no servirá para hacerse rico, como mucho valdrá para mantener tu poder adquisitivo al ser deflacionario.
A mi con que la gente lo siga atesorando ya me parece un uso más que digno para el buen dinero (ley de Gresham).



> Y sin embargo si que veo multitud de noticias potenciando la idea de ganancias rápidas y mucha, mucha intención de simular lo que no es.
> 
> Por qué cuando se trata de materializar el concepto de bitcoin no se utiliza la figura de un billete, dinero en efectivo, sino una moneda dorada?



Bitcoin lleva cuatro días entre nosotros. Es normal que tenga tanta volatilidad aunque molaría más que subiera un 0.7 diario. Si Bitcoin consigue el "modesto" propósito de realizar el 10% de los pagos mundiales el valor de hoy se quedaría ridículamente pequeño. Como nadie sabe si cumplirá ese objetivo o no, se dan grandes variación de precio que se ven reducidas a medida que el mercado de btc gana volumen.
Los mismos partidarios de Bitcoin, ya en sus inicios, son los que comenzaron haciendo esas representaciones de moneda dorada que tanto te preocupan. Los partidarios de Bitcoin saben que el oro es el mejor dinero que existe y que Bitcoin tiene la dura tarea de ser mejor dinero que el oro.




> Y el único uso aceptable que veo en el bitcoin sería trasladar ciertas cantidades de divisa entre distintos países de forma anónima, pero no es mi caso/necesidad.



Puede que a ti esta función (que desde lueg no es lo único que Bitcoin ofrece) no te haga falta hoy en día, pero no puedes decir que te sepa a poco.



> Aparte lo ya comentado de que el algoritmo SHA-256 es made in NSA.



Y el teorema de Pitágoras fue desarrollado por Pitágoras. ¿Lo hace eso menos útil o menos verdadero?
La rotura del algoritmo de cifrado es un riesgo sobre el que se trabaja y se pueden poner medidas (otro algoritmo más fuerte, normalmente generado a partir de los conocimientos o herramientas que permitieron romper el anterior). Están los mejores criptógrafos trabajando en ello continuamente de manera abierta. Podemos decir lo mismo de las redes bancarias, o es que los bancos no cifran su información cuando viaja por la red? No, los bancos utilizan, entre otros, el mismo sha256 de btc. Pero en caso de que se rompa ese algoritmo de hasheo no reaccionarán tan rápido, por la manera en que se trabaja en el software bancario y porque los incentivos no son los mismos.


Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2019)

Hola, tastas: Yo SÍ conozco un poco ese tema... En realidad, en el Oro existe un mercado GIGANTESCO. Solamente a través de LBMA se negocia cada día Oro por mayor valor de lo que cuesta el Petróleo que se consume cada día en todo el mundo... ¡Casi ná!

Sabemos que es tremendo el mercado del Oro "papel" e IMAGINARIO, nunca mejor dicho... ya que puede moverse con el precio sin tener en cuenta la situación del mercado físico. Y eso NO es todo... Los Bancos Centrales y "asociados", venden Oro en base al sistema fraccionario y se supone que con esa práctica se han vendido alrededor de 50.000 toneladas de Oro "físico" IMAGINARIO... ¿Qué te parece? Y encima MUCHOS piensan que el Oro NO está MANIPULADO... pues los "números" dicen todo contrario.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (16 Jul 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Kikepm, pues yo soy uno de esos que jamas me meteria en un negocio que no es tangible y no lo entiendo, ni quiero. No puedo tener odio a una cosa que no conozco, cada uno con su dinero puede hacer lo que le de la real gana.
> Ya con el poco dinero que dejo en la entidad bancaria para pagar el telefono, luz y agua, me pueden hacer la jugarreta, donde tenga dos ceros, que me quiten uno. Para mi el negocio de los bitcoin y criptomonedas es la estafa de la estampita pero tecnologicamente moderno me entiendes, ojo que respeto las decisiones que haga cada uno, pero se ve todo muy bonito, en que esta basado ese negocio, pues en la nada. A veces cuando leo que han vendido sus casas y propiedades para invertir o todos los ahorros que tenian y se han quedado en la ruina, me entra escalofrios, de verdad te lo digo



Repites las estupideces que suelta la gente que no entiende el funcionamiento de BTC.

BTC no obliga a nadie a comprar o vender, el que se mete a BTC lo hace bajo SU RESPONSABILIDAD, no hay fondos de garantía de depósitos ni rescates bancarios (esos si que son una estafa, pero no veo a la gente que reparte mierda sobre BTC hablar habitualmente de ellos en esos términos, que cosas...).

Ten un poco de humildad y antes de opinar sobre lo que desconoces, aprende sobre como funciona, sus características...


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En realidad, en el Oro existe un mercado GIGANTESCO. Solamente a través de LBMA se negocia cada día Oro por mayor valor de lo que cuesta el Petróleo que se consume cada día en todo el mundo...



¿Tienes enlaces y pruebas de eso que dices? Me interesan este tipo de datos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2019)

# qbit: Si te pones a buscar encontrarás bastantes enlaces sobre ello y NO hay que probar NADA... El dato del montante total de las ventas de Oro "físico" IMAGINARIO procede de GATA y que es un organismo que se dedica a controlar este tema.

Por añadirte algo más, te diré que en el LBMA se negocían cada día más de 20 millones de Onzas de Oro, tanto en derivados OTC (forwards, swaps y opciones) como en físico.

# kikepm: asqueado es una persona muy entrañable y educada... Él mismo reconoce que NO le gusta el BitCoin y tiene todo su derecho a decirlo. Que no lo ha "estudiado", pues posiblemente porque para él no tiene interés. Te pondré un mero ejemplo que entenderás: en la Edad Media muchos señores feudales tenían amplios conocimientos sobre distintas materias ÚTILES para aquellos tiempos. Sin embargo, la escritura y la lectura la dejaban para los monjes...

¿Por qué NO se puede opinar sobre el BitCoin? Yo he leído bastante sobre él y digo abiertamente que NO me convence. Tampoco con ello estoy diciendo que tenga la verdad "absoluta" sobre este tema, pero tampoco os la concedo a los que libremente aceptáis ese "producto".

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (16 Jul 2019)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Tienes enlaces y pruebas de eso que dices? Me interesan este tipo de datos.



2017 Papel vs Físico: La increíble cantidad de apalancamiento en el mercado de la Plata (alguno recordara estas líneas)
2017 La falsedad del precio del oro papel y su manipulación encubierta
2016 El secreto del mercado del oro
2015 El Mercado Actual de Oro y Plata es un Esquema Ponzi
esto sin buscar mas en un minuto y como muestra de botón

busca "apalancamiento oro físico oro papel", y a disfrutar como "los mercados son soberanos" y no hay ninguna manipulación , que eso es de frikis, majaderos , y conspiranoides. Viva el" mercado libre y soberano"


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo y, evidentemente, la "agenda" sigue con su "programación"...

La ideología dominante del neoliberalismo: El nuevo agente 007 será mujer y de raza negra (¿Y lesbiana?)

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (16 Jul 2019)

En mi ignorancia, la idea del btc es muy buena, pero falla en lo más importante: la confianza, quién lo respalda?
A mi Warhol no me gusta nada por mucho que intenten convencerme expertos y cotizaciones, en cambio Velázquez, Sorolla me gustan mil veces más


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> En mi ignorancia, la idea del btc es muy buena, pero falla en lo más importante: la confianza, quién lo respalda?
> A mi Warhol no me gusta nada por mucho que intenten convencerme expertos y cotizaciones, en cambio Velázquez, Sorolla me gustan mil veces más



Se puede decir que los usuarios, en vez de un señor que dice que hará whatever it takes para que sigamos confiando en ella. Aunque lo importante, si es que es necesario, es pensar en qué, no en quién. En el caso del fiat es un ejército, en el de btc son las matemáticas y la computación. Realmente pienso que eso de "quién respalda" o "qué valor tiene" no sin preguntas correctas para determinar el valor de un dinero. La pregunta es si estimas que tiene propiedades monetarias, si es algo fácil de intercambiar, escaso, fácil de verificar...









Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2019)

Hola, tastas: A veces me pregunto si el BitCoin es tan "maravilloso", ¿por qué NO se han adquirido TODOS? Y NO será porque "algunos" POCOS, pero ASQUEROSAMENTE RICOS, NO pudieran comprar casi TODOS si así lo desearán. Además, cómo podemos considerar "dinero" a algo que fluctúa a una enorme velocidad y, muy probablemente, sea uno de los activos MÁS ESPECULATIVOS de nuestros tiempos. ¿Fue diseñado BitCoin para eso? En "teoría" NO, perooooo la REALIDAD es que la ES y NO hay otra en estos momentos...

De todas formas, es que entramos en un debate absurdo, por cuanto los que le dais "valor" al BitCoin lo hacéis en base a unos postulados con los que los demás NO tenemos porqué comulgar, faltaría más... Por otro lado, la gente tiene DERECHO a interesarse por lo que le dé la REAL GANA, de manera que se aplicará a estudiar lo que más le convenga y también tiene DERECHO a opinar sobre lo que le parezca. Que por esos "mundos de Dios" andan muchos liberales y demás, pero que a la hora de la verdad... parecen "discípulos" de Torquemada.

Dicho esto, ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que mejor le parezca. Si a algunos os gusta el BitCoin y "derivados", NO veo dónde está el "problema"... TODOS para vosotros. Y estáis en vuestro derecho, a fin de cuentas arriesgáis vuestro "dinero", NO el mío ni el de los que somos contrarios a este tipo de "producto".

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (16 Jul 2019)

Bitcoin no es depósito de valor, como tampoco lo es el dinero fiat.

El oro sí es depósito de valor


----------



## MIP (16 Jul 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> En mi ignorancia, la idea del btc es muy buena, pero falla en lo más importante: la confianza, quién lo respalda?
> A mi Warhol no me gusta nada por mucho que intenten convencerme expertos y cotizaciones, en cambio Velázquez, Sorolla me gustan mil veces más



Es que precisamente esa es la ventaja: vale aún cuando no lo respalda ninguna entidad central, sino que lo respaldan gigawatios de energía empleados para garantizar la integridad del libro de cuentas y de la emision, sin necesidad de ninguna intervención "divina" exterior.

En ese sentido se parece al oro, en que no necesita a nadie para tener valor, el oro es energía económica concentrada, porque cuesta mucho minar cada onza.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Jul 2019)

Sinceramente, no entiendo porque hay que elegir entre papa y mamá, btc y Au son almas bastante bastante gemelas, y el enemigo de ambos, es el mismo, y no son ellos entre si.
Incluso estoy seguro que en un futuro muy cercano ambos se necesitarán, uno será del otro la representación tangible, y el otro del uno la agilidad a esa rigidez.


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, tastas: A veces me pregunto si el BitCoin es tan "maravilloso", ¿por qué NO se han adquirido TODOS? Y NO será porque "algunos" POCOS, pero ASQUEROSAMENTE RICOS, NO pudieran comprar casi TODOS si así lo desearán.



Se han adquirido todos, y si fuera posible, se crearían más de los que hay hoy, más del límite 21 millones por pura avaricia. Si ves alguna clave privada por ahí con btc que nadie reclama, avísame por favor, que a mí sí que me interesa.
Los asquerosamente ricos no pueden comprar todos sin aumentar brutalmente su precio. Y mientras hubiera una persona que no vendiera, no podrían hacerse con todos.



> Además, cómo podemos considerar "dinero" a algo que fluctúa a una enorme velocidad y, muy probablemente, sea uno de los activos MÁS ESPECULATIVOS de nuestros tiempos. ¿Fue diseñado BitCoin para eso? En "teoría" NO, perooooo la REALIDAD es que la ES y NO hay otra en estos momentos...



Llámalo producto altamente especulativo si quieres, pero se parece y mucho al dinero. ¿Deja de ser dinero algo por cumplir peor que otros dineros la propiedad de reserva de valor y unidad de cálculo? ¿A partir de qué límite de volatilidad se deja de ser dinero? Porque entonces a lo mejor el Bolívar dejaría de ser dinero y yo no tengo ganas de darle a Maduro esa noticia. ¡Hasta hay defensores del fiat que dicen que el oro no es buen dinero por este motivo!
No hay nada malo en pensar que Bitcoin valdrá mucho más o mucho menos de lo que vale hoy e invertir en consecuencia. Bitcoin sí que fue diseñado para no temerle al mercado. Y es una fortaleza. Las ideas de fijar precios o contener la volatilidad acaban en desastre y requieren de alguien a cargo de la custodia de activos de respaldo o de armas para evitar la especulación de los no cercanos a los que mantienen ese sistema monetario.
La realidad es que, según lo predicho por la teoría económica, al aumento de volumen de negociación le sigue una menor volatilidad.



> De todas formas, es que entramos en un debate absurdo, por cuanto los que le dais "valor" al BitCoin lo hacéis en base a unos postulados con los que los demás NO tenemos porqué comulgar, faltaría más... Por otro lado, la gente tiene DERECHO a interesarse por lo que le dé la REAL GANA, de manera que se aplicará a estudiar lo que más le convenga y también tiene DERECHO a opinar sobre lo que le parezca. Que por esos "mundos de Dios" andan muchos liberales y demás, pero que a la hora de la verdad... parecen "discípulos" de Torquemada.
> 
> Dicho esto, ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que mejor le parezca. Si a algunos os gusta el BitCoin y "derivados", NO veo dónde está el "problema"... TODOS para vosotros. Y estáis en vuestro derecho, a fin de cuentas arriesgáis vuestro "dinero", NO el mío ni el de los que somos contrarios a este tipo de "producto".
> 
> Saludos.



Faltaría menos, lo bueno de este dinero es que es de uso voluntario. Ni siquiera estás obligado a informarte, aunque eso no te exime de sufrir consecuencias. Comparto con kikepm que muchas veces se oyen opiniones muy desinformadas, y que es muy desconcertante que oreros, que están ahí porque sanamente desconfían del sistema monetario, recelen tanto de Bitcoin.


Taptap


----------



## FranMen (16 Jul 2019)

Consumir energía por si mismo no equivale a dinero. Si me dedico a sacar petróleo y automáticamente le prendo fuego de poco me va servir para obtener gasolina.


----------



## Quemado (16 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, tastas: A veces me pregunto si el BitCoin es tan "maravilloso", ¿por qué NO se han adquirido TODOS? Y NO será porque "algunos" POCOS, pero ASQUEROSAMENTE RICOS, NO pudieran comprar casi TODOS si así lo desearán.



El Bitcoin lleva en su funcionamiento su propia muerte. Independientemente de si se confía o no se confía en él, en las matemáticas en las que se basa o en lo que la gente opine.

El cálculo del nonce (algo así como el eslabón de la cadena de bloques) es una prueba de trabajo. Se requiere mucho trabajo (computación) para encontrarlo. Ese trabajo requiere energía y estamos llegando a un punto en el que se gasta más energía en el Bitcoin que en Suiza.

Consumo energético Bitcoin

Por otra parte, los nodos deben almacenar toda la cadena de bloques. Cada vez que se hace una transacción, la cadena de bloques aumenta de tamaño. No se puede borrar ni reducir ni alterar la cadena de bloques. El tamaño ya empieza a ser considerable y, conforme más se use Bitcoin, mayor incremento tendrá. Así que adicionales a los costes energéticos crecientes tendrá costes de almacenamiento crecientes.

Tamaño de la cadena de bloques

Finalmente, la recompensa de los minadores cuando encuentran un nonce es que obtienen algunos Bitcoins a cambio. Esa recompensa, según el propio funcionamiento de Bitcoin, va desapareciendo con el tiempo, reduciéndose a la mitad cada cierto tiempo hasta que llegue un día en el que se minará el último Bitcoin. Y no habrá más recompensas para los que gastan energía y almacenamiento. Está hasta estimada la fecha de la última recompensa (todavía queda, pero llegará).

¿Cuándo se minará el último bitcoin?

Así que lo que tenemos es:
- Costes energéticos crecientes
- Costes de almacenamiento crecientes
- Recompensas decrecientes (y con fecha de caducidad)


----------



## FranMen (16 Jul 2019)

En mi ignorancia, había leído el almacenamiento y seguridad del btc recaía en los minadores. El día que no sea rentable minar y estos se retiren, el btc dejaría de existir. ???


----------



## MIP (16 Jul 2019)

Quemado dijo:


> ¿Cuándo se minará el último bitcoin?
> 
> Así que lo que tenemos es:
> - Costes energéticos crecientes
> ...



Estas desactualizado o mal informado, nada de lo que dices es ajustado a la realidad:

- el consumo energético es similar al que se emplea en crear dinero con papelitos y es la quinta parte del consumo de la mineria de oro (sin contar otras minerias).
- el problema del tamaño de la cadena de bloques se puede reducir con técnicas como el pruning, es decir, guardando todas las salidas no gastadas y borrando las ya gastadas (que total no se van a utilizar más), las sidechains, soluciones de segunda capa...
- Cuando no haya más bitcoins, los mineros recogerán las fees, que en ocasiones pueden representar cantidades nada desdeñables.



FranMen dijo:


> Consumir energía por si mismo no equivale a dinero. Si me dedico a sacar petróleo y automáticamente le prendo fuego de poco me va servir para obtener gasolina.



Mejor dale la vuelta a la frase: para obtener gasolina, necesitas una refinería, productos químicos y algo de energía.

Se consume energia no por consumir, sino para obtener otro producto de mayor valor añadido o una utilidad. en el caso de BTC es lo segundo, la securización de la cadena, o lo que es lo mismo, la garantía de correcto funcionamiento de las transacciones sin que intervenga una entidad central es la utilidad que aporta Bitcoin.



FranMen dijo:


> En mi ignorancia, había leído el almacenamiento y seguridad del btc recaía en los minadores. El día que no sea rentable minar y estos se retiren, el btc dejaría de existir. ???



El almacenamiento y la seguridad depende de todos los nodos de la red, minen o no. Los mineros solamente elaboran las transacciones y las insertan en el libro siguiendo las normas.

Ayer hizo un movimiento interesante que fue comportarse sustancialmente mejor que el oro, cosa que no pasaba desde hace tiempo. Pero yo le daría unos días más... estamos ahi ahi... os recomiendo mi hilo de especulacion con el ratio oro/plata


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2019)

Hola, tastas: "Casi" ES "Casi"... Lee bien mi post. Y el resto de tu argumentación se puede contrarrestar de forma bastante sencilla, pero la verdad es que ya sabes que el tema del BitCoin me CANSA a nivel personal y eso ya es para mí un buen motivo para no alargar este debate. Aquí, en este hilo, hay personas que optan tanto por los MPs como por el "dinero etéreo", pero la mayoría solemos ser "metaleros".

BitCoin, tanto si os gusta como si no, NO se puede considerar "dinero" a día de hoy y su uso minoritario, o más bien "microscopico", es un buen indicativo de ello. En un hipotético "mañana" podría llegar a serlo, pero el mundo tendría que cambiar MUCHO y NO creo que lo haga en la "dirección" que vosotros deseáis, pero esa es una apreciación muy subjetiva. Te recuerdo que hasta las CONCHAS llegaron a ser "dinero", de manera que desatinos de carácter monetario se han dado y se darán a lo largo de la Historia.

Y, para terminar, lo dicho: por mí TODOS -o los que os dejen- para vosotros... De mí NO van a ver un "duro" NI hoy, NI mañana y NUNCA.

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2019)

Quemado dijo:


> El Bitcoin lleva en su funcionamiento su propia muerte. Independientemente de si se confía o no se confía en él, en las matemáticas en las que se basa o en lo que la gente opine.
> 
> El cálculo del nonce (algo así como el eslabón de la cadena de bloques) es una prueba de trabajo. Se requiere mucho trabajo (computación) para encontrarlo. Ese trabajo requiere energía y estamos llegando a un punto en el que se gasta más energía en el Bitcoin que en Suiza.
> 
> ...



Ya hablé en un anterior post en este hilo sobre que la minería aumentará el gasto energético solo mientras le salga rentable hacerlo, esto es, cuando la recompensa de btc y el valor del btc les valga más que el gasto que generan. En caso de que a muchos mineros no les salga rentable, apagarán sus máquinas y esa energía se empleará en otra cosa.

El tamaño de la cadena de bloques crece de manera lineal al orden de 1mb cada diez minutos. Esto es sostenible, la capacidad de almacenamiento y transmisión de datos ha ido creciendo de manera exponencial. Otra cosa sería si nos pongamos a aumentar el límite del tamaño de bloques aunque para eso están los zopencos de Bcash.

Una vez se acabe la recompensa en forma de subsidio a la minería (creación de nuevas monedas) los mineros dependerán de las tasas de minería que ya hoy se pagan. En las épocas de mayor demanda (2017) de espacio en la cadena de bloques, de 12.5 de subsidio, se llegaron a pagar un gran porcentaje en tasas, entorno a la mitad (6btc extra) si no recuerdo mal.
@Quemado Esto es del artículo que enlazas. Te explica lo mismo que yo, aunque yo también te traigo bloques donde el subsidio es menor del 90% del total de tasas. El resto son pagos que hacen los usuarios que hacen transacciones en la red.

_The last Bitcoin is estimated to be mined in 2140, when the block reward would drop below 1 satoshi (the smallest denomination of BTC). Of course, this would require Bitcoin miners to be around 122 years from now, which is far from a certainty. At that point, miners would be incentivized* to maintain the network because they would still collect fees for securing transactions even though there would be no more block rewards*.._

Bloques de Bitcoin en altura 499500
En este bloque 12.5 btc son creados de la nada y 3.57 son tasas de minado.


Taptap

Edito citando mi anterior post donde ya expliqué que los costes energéticos no tenían por qué crecer indefinidamente. Que fernandocjg, que era a quien contestaba en el siguiente post, dé gracias a a un post con argumentos equivocados y que ya han sido rebatidos recientemente me disgusta, y tiene que ver con el cabreo que ha mostrado antes kikepm acerca de los que no saben lo suficiente sobre btc y aún así saben que nunca van a utilizarlo.



> "La energía no es gastada, es utilizada. De la misma manera que se usa energía para extraer y transportar oro, y se hace mientras sea rentable, o se utiliza energía para criar un cerdo y comérselo.
> En cuanto llegas a la conclusión de que Bitcoin tiene un uso para la sociedad (o al menos para quienes lo utilizan) ves que el gasto energético (SEA CUAL SEA!) empleado en proteger la red también tiene sentido.
> 
> En este sentido mucha gente se equivoca pensando que Bitcoin siempre necesitará gastar más energía, ya sea porque piensan que a más transacciones más consumo (no es cierto) o porque cada vez habrá más mineros dispuestos a minar. Y no, habrá más gasto energético mientras el precio de Bitcoin suba o se espere que suba en el futuro. Si el precio de Bitcoin se mantiene o baja, a algunos mineros no les saldrá rentable minar y tendrán que dejar de minar, con el consiguiente descenso en el consumo energético. La dificultad para encontrar un bloque se reajustará a la baja para que los bloques sigan tardando diez minutos en encontrarse y atacar la red será menos costoso.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Jul 2019)

Pues yo diría, que Bitcoin digas tu lo que digas, a día de hoy, SI es DINERO, porque con el puedes comprar bienes y servicios, incluido el ORO, así que, SI, Bitcoin es DINERO.


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> 2017 Papel vs Físico: La increíble cantidad de apalancamiento en el mercado de la Plata (alguno recordara estas líneas)
> 2017 La falsedad del precio del oro papel y su manipulación encubierta
> 2016 El secreto del mercado del oro
> 2015 El Mercado Actual de Oro y Plata es un Esquema Ponzi
> ...



Mi pregunta iba sobre la afirmación del otro forero de que el mercado del oro y plata mueve más dinero que el del petróleo porque me interesan esos datos estadísticos pues son la base para entender el asunto, no sobre la manipulación del mercado, que eso ya lo sé.


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo y, evidentemente, la "agenda" sigue con su "programación"...
> 
> La ideología dominante del neoliberalismo: El nuevo agente 007 será mujer y de raza negra (¿Y lesbiana?)



Qué ideología dominante del neoliberalismo ni qué hostias. Es la ideología del enemigo, del supremacismo judío racista antiblanco.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2019)

Hola, tastas: "Sin libertad de pensamiento, la libertad de expresión no sirve para nada" (José Luis Sampedro) En "Plata": uno "thankea" a quien le parece y NO tiene porqué ser por la mera argumentación... De hecho, en ocasiones, también lo he hecho contigo porque ha habido aspectos que has comentado que me han parecido bastante correctos o cuanto menos por la "intención"...

# Piel de Luna: Aplicate lo que le he comentado a tastas. Si tú consideras "dinero" al BitCoin NADA que decir... es tu "problema", NO el mío. Perooooo hoy en todo lo que he comprado NO habría podido utilizar el BitCoin NI ninguna moneda "etérea". Qué puta "casualidad"...

Y me voy a la piscina y a tomar el sol... Sacaré un mejor "rendimiento" que estar por aquí debatiendo sobre algo que me importa lo que me importa y que no diré para NO herir "susceptibilidades"...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (16 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Joder, hay temas de los que es mejor tragarse la lengua y no hablar porque la gente enseguida salta: hijos, futbol, religión, criptomonedas, matrimonio, formas de vida, etc...
> 
> A ver si espabilamos y no entramos al trapo, hemos venido a pescar, así que hablemos de peces.



Pues de momento los peces son que la plata lleva dos días seguidos subiendo y el oro bajando, con especial atención al bajonazo que ha pegado el oro hace una hora.

Habrá que dar algún tiempo más a la plata para ver si esto se consolida o en cualquier momento los de siempre joden la subida en un instante de un plumazo como suele ocurrir últimamente.


----------



## conde84 (16 Jul 2019)

Ahora mismo está la plata con una subida vertical bien rica.


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, tastas: En "Plata": uno "thankea" a quien le parece y NO tiene porqué ser por la mera argumentación... De hecho, en ocasiones, también lo he hecho contigo porque ha habido aspectos que has comentado que me han parecido bastante correctos o cuanto menos por la "intención"...



Hubiera preferido que no se agradeciese un post de pésima calidad.
Por un lado se dice que Bitcoin no será sostenible en el futuro por la falta de subsidio a los mineros pero se olvida del artículo que se enlaza que a medida que la recompensa por minería disminuye, las comisiones pagadas por los que quieran hacer una transacción van tomando importancia.
Por otro, que Bitcoin necesita consumir tanta energía que será engullido por el Sol o algo así. Es un argumento tan LOL como decir que nadie quiere ir a un bar porque siempre está lleno. Además, hace menos de un mes ya se habló de este motivo por el cual hemos descubierto que Bitcoin está muerto desde su génesis.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Jul 2019)

Hombre Sr. Fernando, si compras en "El Colmado de Puente Viejo", seguro que no puedes comprar con Bitcoin, ni con Euros.
Tu has asegurado que el Bitcoin no es DINERO, y yo te digo que SI lo es, que incluso compra hasta tu querido Oro, tampoco me hagas buscar los enlaces de todas las tiendas de Mps que utilizan Bitcoin, porque seguro que ya las conoces.
Mi relación con el Oro empezó en el año 1982 cuando empecé a trabajar en Suiza precisamente relacionado con el sector, ósea que poco me puedes enseñar sobre las bondades del oro, sin embargo nunca he tenido un Bitcoin, y casi seguro que ni lo tendré ya a estas alturas, pero desde luego no por ello puedo criticar a otro tipo de dinero que es de nuestro mismo bando.
Aunque sinceramente tu enrocamiento en los MPs lo entiendo perfectamente, llega un momento quizás ya por nuestra edad en que uno se dice a si mismo, siempre han funcionado bien, por que va a ser diferente en lo que está por venir, para que quiero meterme en algo que sinceramente ya me viene grande. (Hablo por mi), a ti, no tengo el placer de conocerte.


----------



## grom (16 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Se puede decir que los usuarios, en vez de un señor que dice que hará whatever it takes para que sigamos confiando en ella. Aunque lo importante, si es que es necesario, es pensar en qué, no en quién. En el caso del fiat es un ejército, en el de btc son las matemáticas y la computación. Realmente pienso que eso de "quién respalda" o "qué valor tiene" no sin preguntas correctas para determinar el valor de un dinero. La pregunta es si estimas que tiene propiedades monetarias, si es algo fácil de intercambiar, escaso, fácil de verificar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comienzo por confesar que no soy un experto en el tema. 
Dices que el btc esta respaldado por las matematicas y la computacion, ese aspecto es el que nunca me ha gustado del btc, no es "unica" en ningun modo, ni matematico, ni computacional ni ningun otro.
Ya hay multitud de criptos alternativas. Y mas que pueden salir. 

Tendria un futuro brillante si, por la razon que sea, los ciudadanos del mundo se pusieran de acuerdo en usar btc y no cualquier otra, AL MARGEN DE LOS GOBIERNOS. La posibilidad de que eso ocurra es, digamos, muy pequeña.


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2019)

grom dijo:


> Comienzo por confesar que no soy un experto en el tema.
> Dices que el btc esta respaldado por las matematicas y la computacion, ese aspecto es el que nunca me ha gustado del btc, no es "unica" en ningun modo, ni matematico, ni computacional ni ningun otro.
> Ya hay multitud de criptos alternativas. Y mas que pueden salir.



Las propiedades de cada una de esas criptomonedas son diferentes entre sí (únicas), y para mí, de lejos, la que mejores cualidades monetarias tiene es Bitcoin. Las principales razones son la descentralización, seguridad, inmutabilidad, sencillez de la primera capa, efecto red (o aceptación), mejores desarrolladores, mayor estrés afrontado, software paralelo... Entre todas las criptomonedas, más de 1000, hay muchas que no valen ni para que los niños jueguen con ellas, en cuanto ganaran algo de valor se demostraría lo inseguras que son.
Es cierto que puedes hacer una copia de Bitcoin en 5 minutos. También puedes haccer una página web parecida Facebook (es solo código informático, no?), y aunque lo hicieras muy bien protegiéndote en un país donde no se respeten el monopolio de las ideas, no creo que tuvieras muchas visitas. Tendrías que ofrecer algo mucho mejor para que la gente haga el esfuerzo de ponerse a usar esa página web. En el caso de Bitcoin además de copiar el código tendrías que conseguir la potencia de minado que por lo que dicen utiliza tanta energía como Suiza para poder tener algo igual a Bitcoin, y aún así te seguiría faltando que la gente diera el paso de utilizar esa moneda muy parecida a Bitcoin pero que no es Bitcoin.
Yo de la duda que tienes, y que es normal tener cuando lees en medios generalistas cosas como que ya hay miles de criptomonedas y que hay una con un nombre muy raro que ha multiplicado su valor por 10 en dos semanas, veo dos temas que subyacen:
- No hay por qué tenerle miedo a la competencia. La mejor moneda prevalecerá, esto ha sido siempre así, pero desde el monopolio estatal del dinero fiat nos pensamos que el dinero es lo que diga el gobierno que es dinero y eso nos hace recelar de dineros compitiendo por ser los mejores, lo cual es como cualquier otro servicio que se nos ofrezca: el principal beneficiado de esa competencia es el usuario de ese servicio.
- La idea que lanzó al mundo Satoshi Nakamoto en 2009 ya no se puede olvidar, Bitcoin no se puede desinventar. Si por lo que fuera Bitcoin fracasase, al día siguiente habría otras 20 alternativas tratando de ocupar su lugar con un planteamiento renovado.



> Tendria un futuro brillante si, por la razon que sea, los ciudadanos del mundo se pusieran de acuerdo en usar btc y no cualquier otra, AL MARGEN DE LOS GOBIERNOS. La posibilidad de que eso ocurra es, digamos, muy pequeña.



En eso estamos. No es necesario hacer grandes esfuerzos por ponerse de acuerdo. Bitcoin no es lo mismo que Ethereum aunque las dos sean criptomonedas. La mejor moneda es la que prevalecerá, será elegida por el mercado. El resto podrán seguir existiendo, incluso podrían alcanzar nichos particulares de cierta relevancia.
En metales preciosos es parecido, hay quien solo se fía del oro, hay quien es más del patrón bimetálico y también hay quien piensa que por qué no se hace más caso al paladio. Luego cada una tiene un precio y una oferta y demanda detrás, el mercado pone a cada una en su sitio. También es cierto que en el caso de las criptomonedas, no hay siglos de historia detrás respaldando que en la Tierra la mejor moneda viene siendo el oro.
Respecto a la posibilidad de que Bitcoin triunfe, pues creo que estamos mucho más cerca hoy que hace 2 años y muchísimo más cerca hoy que hace 5. Aún así hay que tener cabeza y pensar que es posible que fracase.


----------



## asqueado (16 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Repites las estupideces que suelta la gente que no entiende el funcionamiento de BTC.
> 
> BTC no obliga a nadie a comprar o vender, el que se mete a BTC lo hace bajo SU RESPONSABILIDAD, no hay fondos de garantía de depósitos ni rescates bancarios (esos si que son una estafa, pero no veo a la gente que reparte mierda sobre BTC hablar habitualmente de ellos en esos términos, que cosas...).
> 
> Ten un poco de humildad y antes de opinar sobre lo que desconoces, aprende sobre como funciona, sus características...



*Repites las estupideces, hasta ahi he llegado a leer
Bendito ignore*


----------



## asqueado (16 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # qbit: Si te pones a buscar encontrarás bastantes enlaces sobre ello y NO hay que probar NADA... El dato del montante total de las ventas de Oro "físico" IMAGINARIO procede de GATA y que es un organismo que se dedica a controlar este tema.
> 
> Por añadirte algo más, te diré que en el LBMA se negocían cada día más de 20 millones de Onzas de Oro, tanto en derivados OTC (forwards, swaps y opciones) como en físico.
> 
> ...




Cada dia que pasa observo en este foro la mala educacion y los insultos que se tiene para todo aquel que no piense como el o no le halla contestado lo que queria leer, es penoso, yo no estoy ni a favor, ni en contra del bitcoin, cada uno que compre con su dinero lo que le de la gana, pero creo que los insultos a cualquier forero SOBRAN, yo tambien se insultar, pero prefiero mandarlo al ignore, llevo a rajatabla un refran que dicen que el mayor desprecio es el no aprecio


----------



## paketazo (16 Jul 2019)

Respecto a BTC, Oro, Plata, Bolsa, Renta Fija, Bienes raíces... os recordaré algo.

Divide y vencerás.

Cuando entendamos que por mucho que argumentemos respecto a cualquier tema la razón es posible que esté en la antípoda, lo mejor es tratar de actuar como un ¨ignorante" y del mismo modo que para una dieta sana generalmente hay que comer de todo un poco, a la hora de invertir y sobre todo en los tiempos que corren, quizá sea interesante llevar también de todo un poco...y de algunas cosas un mucho.

Los plateros están de moral subida estos días...me alegro por ellos.

un saludo a todos.

Gracias por los aportes.


----------



## antorob (16 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> BTC es que es algo tecnológicamente muy nuevo, y su entendimiento no está al alcance de la gente que, de una forma o de otra, tienen una mentalidad conservadora. Esto incluye a gente tan válida como, por ejemplo, Peter Schiff, pero también Hugo Salinas o Buffet.
> 
> El problema es que los que no entienden BTC difunden mitos y bulos sobre él, que impiden a la gente formarse una opinión más inteligente. Mitos, rumores y bulos que hacen que la gente tome opinión contra algo que es una avance científico de primer orden, ya que resuelve un problema lógico y de teoría de la información que hasta su llegada no se había podido resolver.
> 
> ...



Sin entrar en el fondo de lo que significa el bitcoin, comento las "formas".

El mensaje de Kikepm dice algo asi, "traducido".

El BTC es algo novedoso y relativamente complicado que no todo el mundo puede comprender. Solo queda para algunos "inteligentes" abiertos al progreso. El resto de la manada debe abstenerse de criticar algo que no conoce ni conocerá, dadas sus "limitaciones".

Y además debe dejar sus opiniones en casa para evitar contagiar al resto del mundo con sus estúpidos comentarios. Los únicos que podemos opinar libremente somos aquellos de nosotros que hemos estudiado en profundidad el BTC y comprendemos sus ventajas frente al dinero falso emitido por los BC.

Es natural que estas "formas" causen cierto desacato en el vulgo.

Supongo que si dejamos la prepotencia a un lado, el mensaje llegará mucho mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2019)

# Piel de Luna: Hombre, aquí donde vivo ya NO existen "colmados" desde hace décadas... Quizás, los haya donde tú vives, aunque seguramente NO. Perooooo en una gran superficie, en una gasolinera, en un restaurant y en un bar hoy NO hubiera podido pagar con BitCoin, sino que lo he tenido que hacer con el dinero ACEPTADO aquí, es decir en Euros. Así que Bienvenido a la REALIDAD... si te gusta o no es lo de menos. La Ciencia Ficción está bien para verla sentadito en la TV o en el Cine...

Que el BitCoin pertenezca a nuestro "bando" es MUY DISCUTIBLE. Eso dependerá de cada cual y de la libertad que le conceda a su dinero. En cualquier caso, parece que NO queremos entender algo que es MUY SENCILLO: que a mí NO me guste el BitCoin no es impedimento para que otros gusten del mismo. Y tengo todo el DERECHO del mundo a expresarme así y, además, lo hago sin insultar ni faltar el respeto a NADIE... A veces en las "formas" se debiera tener una educación que se está perdiendo a marchas forzadas, por mucho avance "tecnológico" que se haya obtenido en un tiempo relativamente corto.

Mira, Piel de Luna, NO te voy a decir que me "sobre" el dinero, pero estoy bien posicionado a nivel económico y NO tengo Deuda, de manera que si viera "valor" en el BitCoin ya habría puesto "algo" ahí, pero si DESCONFÍO va a ser que NO...

Y MPs se pueden comprar con BitCoin en contadas tiendas de la UE y cada vez menos... Y en España no sé si queda alguna ya. Tampoco me he molestado en buscarlo porque para mí es irrelevante.


----------



## kikepm (16 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Sin entrar en el fondo de lo que significa el bitcoin, comento las "formas".
> 
> El mensaje de Kikepm dice algo asi, "traducido".
> 
> ...



Hay algo de cierto en lo que dices. La mayoría de los que critican BTC no tienen la más mínima intención de comprender su funcionamiento y propiedades. Hablan de oidas, y repiten las consignas que leen y escuchan en los medios generalistas, habitualmente alineados con la ideología del gobierno, de las corporaciones asociadas y de, por supuesto, la banca central.

No es una cuestión de elitismo. No creo que haya nadie que no sea capaz de entender sobre BTC.

Es una cuestión de interés, de humildad. El 99% de los magufos antiBTC no han leido mucho acerca de porque funciona, de como lo hace, de que resuelve.

¿Que expresar esto molesta a alguien?

Pues que se joda, y lea.

Llevo en este foro unos cuantos años y no voy a cambiar mis formas cuando alguien que no hace el más mínimo esfuerzo por entender sobre una nueva tecnología suelta cuatro paridas para quedar bien. Cuatro paridas que encima son la misma cantinela que se lee a los indocumentados de siempre.

Yo no vengo a quedar bien. Digo lo que siento que es la verdad.


----------



## timi (16 Jul 2019)

dejo esto

Bank Run: Deutsche Bank Clients Are Pulling $1 Billion A Day

As Wall Street Celebrates Soaring Stocks, Companies Are Literally Shutting Down All Over America

saludos


----------



## antorob (16 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay algo de cierto en lo que dices. La mayoría de los que critican BTC no tienen la más mínima intención de comprender su funcionamiento y propiedades. Hablan de oidas, y repiten las consignas que leen y escuchan en los medios generalistas, habitualmente alineados con la ideología del gobierno, de las corporaciones asociadas y de, por supuesto, la banca central.
> 
> No es una cuestión de elitismo. No creo que haya nadie que no sea capaz de entender sobre BTC.
> 
> ...



Entre decir lo que uno piensa sin medias tintas y menospreciar a otro forero porque no ve las cosas tan claras como yo, debería haber un espacio intermedio.

Hacer énfasis en lo que me interesa , dejando de lado comentarios intrascendentes, es una buena política.

De acuerdo contigo en casi todos los temas de este foro, no te digo que seas políticamente correcto (tampoco yo lo soy) , sino que respetes a los que no piensan como tú, aunque sea por desconocimiento.

W. Buffett siempre ha dicho que no invierte en lo que no entiende y le ha ido bien.

Saludos.

PD. Ya he visto varios foros destrozados, cuando aparecen los malos modos. Si se puede evitar ...


----------



## kikepm (16 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> W. Buffett siempre ha dicho que no invierte en lo que no entiende y le ha ido bien.



El ejemplo está bien. Porque Buffet no solo ha dicho que no invierte desde su desconocimiento. Buffet ha dicho MUCHO MÁS.

Lo que yo reivindico es que si a alguien no le interesa algo, y además no comprende muy bien ese algo, la humildad MANDA ser cauto en las críticas. Quizás lo mejor decir "NO ME INTERESA". Eso es algo razonable, y totalmente respetable.

Ahora, si vienes diciendo, "NO ME INTERESA. Pero además ESTE TEMA ES UNA ESTAFA,,,"

A ver, si no estás muy puesto, ¿quien te da voto para afirmar ALGO TAN ROTUNDO? ¿No hemos quedado en que no sabes, ni entiendes sobre ello?


¿Porque entonces la gente es tan atrevida CONTRA BTC?





antorob dijo:


> PD. Ya he visto varios foros destrozados, cuando aparecen los malos modos. Si se puede evitar ...



No creo que haya sido para tanto.


----------



## FranMen (16 Jul 2019)

Lo de DB tiene fácil solución: venderlo a Santander por un 1€. No se por que a nadie se ha ocurrido.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2019)

¡Joder! FranMen, ¿tú le venderías el Ébola a alguien? Pues, más o menos...

Y ¡Ojo! que SAN NO está bien de "Salud", ni muchísimo menos...

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardgar (16 Jul 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos.
La semana pasada realicé mi primer pedido en El dorado Coins y, dado que la experiencia fue muy positiva, próximamente realizaré un nuevo pedido. En el primer pedido, dada mi escasa experiencia en MP´s, decidí comprar Maples y Filamórnicas (ambas acuñadas en 2019). Eran las monedas más asequibles en precio. He estado mirando el catálogo en su página y me gustaría preguntaros si creéis que merece la pena pagar un poco más para adquirir american silver eagle.
Tengo la duda de si comprar más de lo mismo (teniendo en cuenta sólo el precio) o pagar un poco más y tener más variedad. Al fin y al cabo compraré la misma cantidad de plata. Lo que variará es el precio.
Monedas con mayor premium me gustaría si tuviera la certeza que ese premium no se va a perder con el tiempo. Hay monedas estéticamente muy chulas pero el precio me tira un poco para atrás. A los que tenéis más experiencia, me recomendáis alguna en especial?
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## bonobo (16 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si estás empezando a apilar, lo mejor es que compres las piezas más baratas y no te compliques.
> 
> Luego si ya te haces con cierta cantidad respetable y le coges gustillo al tema de coleccionar...
> 
> Esa es mi opinión, ahora carga y luego ya te vas haciendo más detallista según vas aprendiendo sobre el asunto.



Eso es lo que yo hice. Hace no mucho que me lance a buscar refugio en MP, compre kanguros, maple y filarmonicas. ahora, voy sumando mas plata poco a poco, pero voy cogiendo las que me parecen bonitas aunque sean algo mas caras, porque me gusta coleccionarlas. Pero si, el grueso de mi plata esta en las baratas.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> El ejemplo está bien. Porque Buffet no solo ha dicho que no invierte desde su desconocimiento. Buffet ha dicho MUCHO MÁS.
> 
> Lo que yo reivindico es que si a alguien no le interesa algo, y además no comprende muy bien ese algo, la humildad MANDA ser cauto en las críticas. Quizás lo mejor decir "NO ME INTERESA". Eso es algo razonable, y totalmente respetable.
> 
> ...



Si es una batalla perdida pretender hacer ver a un terraplanista que la tierra es redonda, imagínate explicar un nuevo paradigma económico, en Hispañitán y en burbujahispañistaní. La ignorancia es atrevida, y para comentarios de cuñado, ya tengo a mi propio cuñado.

Soy metalero desde hace varios lustros y supongo que mis onzas de oro y plata de la década pasada, me servirán en el futuro para que los míos vean las cosas con tranquilidad. Pero no renuncio a nuevas posibilidades, sobre todo cuando suponen un cambio de escena, y tener la oportunidad de voltear la fila donde antes era de los últimos, y ahora puedo ser de los primeros. Y sobre todo no renuncio a aprender y a descubrir, aunque esté más cerca de cumplir un siglo, que de mi nacimiento.

El inmovilismo, el insulto, el no es no y todos esos complejos, para otros. La pena es que los más jóvenes, que deberían ser los más innovadores, son precisamente, los más anquilosados, los más conservadores.

Dicho lo cuál, larga vida al oro (y plata). Y larga vida a BTC.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jul 2019)

Esto esta lleno de tiesos que el unico metal que tienen es el de el puente de la dentadura.

Cuando dije que se podia comprar oro por debajo de spot casi me deguellan, me decian estafador apesar de que yo no queria vender nada de oro, me amenazaban, me decian chulo...........

Cuando alguien habla de bitcoin o cualquier otra cosa, imagino que pasara lo mismo los cuatro tiesos de turno a machete a por el que habla.


Aqui la mayoria compran una onza de plata al año y luego vienen a darselas de putos amos del oro, a mi me daria igual, la verdad es que me da igual......... pero hare ver que son unos listillos que leen cuatro articulos que encuentran por internet y vienen aqui a repetirlos cual loros para aparentar sabiduria.


El otro dia me adjudico unas cuantas monedas de oro en subastas y digo que lo he comprado por debajo de spot o a precios ridiculos siendo monedas historicas y ya saltan el que te dice que te has olvidado de sumar la comision de la casa de subastas o el que dice que el compra de verdad y que los gastos de envio son elevados asi que no compensa comprar en subasta.

Esta semana tienen que llegarme o almenos eso espero los lotes que compre....... no van a faltar fotos de mis compras, de este modo los que leen a estos cantamañanas van a poder sacar su propia conclusion.

He comprado tanto oro en subastas a precio por debajo de Spot que tengo para hacerme una mascara mortuoria como la de Tuntakamon.

Cuando empiece a meter esta semana fotos haber si viene el listo de turno a decir que solo el compra de VERDAD.

Recomiendo a las personas normales sin aires de grandeza que leen esto de vez en cuando que hagan lo que quieran, siguiendo su instinto y inteligencia, sin hacer caso a los iluminados, sabios y cantamañanas que pueblan estos lugares.


----------



## bonobo (16 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He comprado tanto oro en subastas a precio por debajo de Spot que tengo para hacerme una mascara mortuoria como la de Tuntakamon.



Fantasma


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mira que cansas macho, pero mucho mucho mucho. Aqui somos todos unos tiesos y tu eres un maquina que lo compra todo baratito... creo que ya nos ha quedado claro ya de todas las veces que lo has dicho, que te repites mas que el chorizo, pesado.
> 
> Estáis llenando el puto foro con el tema del Bitcoin que por aqui aunque lo respetamos, nos interesa mas bien poco, por lo menos a mi.
> 
> ...




Te voy a poner las monedas esta semana en la mesa...........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jul 2019)

bonobo dijo:


> Fantasma




Tu tambien podras verlas, tieso....... ademas las voy a poner con los numeros de lote y todo el tema........


----------



## walkerheras (16 Jul 2019)

Aquí lo que vale es la aportación de algunos, de datos e información muy interesante sobre metales preciosos y demás. A mi no me interesa saber la cantidad de metales o criptos que tiene cada uno .

Mi agradecimiento a los que realmente mantienen vivo este tema.


----------



## bonobo (16 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tu tambien podras verlas, tieso....... ademas las voy a poner con los numeros de lote y todo el tema........



Aunque sea cierto, venir aqui a fardar de tu poder adquisitivo me hace pensar en lo vacia que debe ser tu vida. En realidad me da mas pena que rabia.


----------



## Pintxen (17 Jul 2019)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> La semana pasada realicé mi primer pedido en El dorado Coins y, dado que la experiencia fue muy positiva, próximamente realizaré un nuevo pedido. En el primer pedido, dada mi escasa experiencia en MP´s, decidí comprar Maples y Filamórnicas (ambas acuñadas en 2019). Eran las monedas más asequibles en precio. He estado mirando el catálogo en su página y me gustaría preguntaros si creéis que merece la pena pagar un poco más para adquirir american silver eagle.
> Tengo la duda de si comprar más de lo mismo (teniendo en cuenta sólo el precio) o pagar un poco más y tener más variedad. Al fin y al cabo compraré la misma cantidad de plata. Lo que variará es el precio.
> Monedas con mayor premium me gustaría si tuviera la certeza que ese premium no se va a perder con el tiempo. Hay monedas estéticamente muy chulas pero el precio me tira un poco para atrás. A los que tenéis más experiencia, me recomendáis alguna en especial?
> Un saludo para todos.



Hola Ricardgard.
Lo bueno de EldoradoCoins son sus reducidos gastos de envío, que te permiten ir haciendo compras de a poco, a parte de sus competitivos precios.
Lo ideal es lo que has hecho tú, comprar las que mejor salen de precio. Las Kruguerrand también están baratas.
Lo que hago yo es pillar un tubo de las más baratas, más una o varias monedas sueltas, por ejemplo, 25 maples que caben en un tubo y así son más fáciles de guardar y una, dos o tres sueltas diferentes para tu disfrute personal: un koala, un panda, Libertad de México (si la pillas...), AntiguayBarbuda (chulísima), la de Mickey Mouse ... Estas últimas pueden ser las que más te gusten, aunque valgan un par de euros más no lo notarás a final de mes, y las puedes tener a mano para tocarlas (sin guantes por favor!!!!), mirarlas, disfrutarlas e incluso enseñárselas a tus amigos. Así pedido tras pedido vas acumulando plata en tubos y ampliando tu colección.


----------



## Pintxen (17 Jul 2019)

Una pregunta: Como ostias hacen algunas monedas para que aparezca el koala o el panda brillante y lo demás mate? Es un efecto chulísimo!!!


----------



## conde84 (17 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto esta lleno de tiesos que el unico metal que tienen es el de el puente de la dentadura.
> 
> Cuando dije que se podia comprar oro por debajo de spot casi me deguellan, me decian estafador apesar de que yo no queria vender nada de oro, me amenazaban, me decian chulo...........
> 
> ...



Después de todo lo dicho es para enmarcar lo de negrita, sin acritud, pero me ha hecho tanta gracia que tenía que decirlo.


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto esta lleno de tiesos que el unico metal que tienen es el de el puente de la dentadura.
> 
> Cuando dije que se podia comprar oro por debajo de spot casi me deguellan, me decian estafador apesar de que yo no queria vender nada de oro, me amenazaban, me decian chulo...........
> 
> ...



Si, yo fui el que dijo que con comisiones no todas las piezas salian bajo spot, (al menos al precio de cuando lo mire), nunca que no hubiese, pero gracias por mostrar las casa de subastas, ya estoy registrado en elas y pujare en las proxima, creo que vas a tener competencia y mucha tras revelar tu secreto. Muchas gracias


----------



## Kid (17 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto como habia quien queria ver facturas reales para ver en cuanto quedaban despues del tema de la comsion y todo aqui voy a dejar alguna de este mismo mes, las monedas conforme lleguen os hecho fotos.
> 
> Factura de la ultima subasta de Aureo, no voy a irme a facturas antiguas, son todas de este mes.
> 
> ...



Hola

No pretendo abrir polémica sobre quién la tiene más grande. Es más, yo creía que poseía mucho oro y resulta que a diferencia de tú, que puedes hacerte una máscara como la de Tuntakamon, yo apenas llego a hacerme un pequeño antifaz.
Sin embargo, es otro el tema que me lleva a replicarte. Llevo muchos años comprando monedas de oro en subastas, y sí que es verdad que en contadas ocasiones he conseguido estar un poco por debajo del spot, pero no es la norma ni mucho menos.
Por supuesto que también seguí las dos subastas a que haces referencias en tus facturas, y ninguna de tus monedas me interesó, no ya porque no fueran del ámbito de mi colección, sino porque las calidades (exceptuando los marcos) dejan mucho que desear. Resumiendo, ninguna de las monedas que compraste, tienen un valor numismático "decente", por tanto sólo queda analizar si están bien compradas desde el punto de vista del metal, como tú afirmas.
Y aquí sí que no estoy de acuerdo con tu afirmación de que compras por debajo de spot, y mucho menos con tu pretensión de ser más listo que los demás por creerte que realmente lo haces.
Y lo que digo voy a argumentarlo, y para ello voy a utilizar datos totalmente objetivos, evidentemente teniendo en cuenta los gastos. Veamos tus dos facturas:

Soler y Llach
Auktionsplattform für Münzen, Medallien & Co | Sixbid

10/07/19 16:00 spot 1251,40 €/oz
40 reales Isabel II .900 3.35 gr --> 121,3 €
4 escudos Isabel II .900 3.35 gr --> 121,3 €

(Sólo las monedas de oro)
1422 200 -- 240,0 121,3 * 2 = 242,8 --> -2,6
1426 200 -- 240,0 121,3 * 2 = 242,8 --> -2,6
1427 660 -- 792,0 121,3 * 6 = 727,8 --> -64.4
1428 110 -- 132,0 121,3 * 1 = 121,3 --> -10,7
1431 180 -- 216,0 121,3 * 2 = 242,8 --> 26,8
1432 331 -- 397,2 121,3 * 3 = 363,9 --> -33,3
1433 190 -- 228,0 121,3 * 2 = 242,8 --> 14,8
1436 111 -- 133,2 121,3 * 1 = 121,3 --> -11,9
Envío 42,0 * 8 / 38 --> 8,8 €
Resultado -92,7 € sobre 2304,7 que es un *4,02% sobre spot*

Aureo & Calicó
Auktionsplattform für Münzen, Medallien & Co | Sixbid

80 reales Isabel II .875 6.77 gr --> 238,9 €
20 marcos Guillermo II .900 7.96 gr --> 289,2 € 

0453 225 -- 265,5 238,9 * 1 = 238,9 --> -26,6
0478 231 -- 272,6 289,2 * 1 = 289,2 --> 16,6
0479 231 -- 272,6 289,2 * 1 = 289,2 --> 16,6
0480 231 -- 272,6 289,2 * 1 = 289,2 --> 16,6
0481 231 -- 272,6 289,2 * 1 = 289,2 --> 16,6
Envío 16,0 €
Resultado 23,8 € sobre 1395,7 es un *1,70% bajo spot*

Resumiendo, *has perdido 70 €* en esas dos subastas, y todo y que en algunos casos has conseguido bajar del spot, en promedio estas pagando un sobre spot mayor que el que hubieras pagado comprando la misma cantidad de oro en cualquiera de los sitios que seguro que conoces, empezando por este mismo foro.

Salut.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jul 2019)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Si, yo fui el que dijo que con comisiones no todas las piezas salian bajo spot, (al menos al precio de cuando lo mire), nunca que no hubiese, pero gracias por mostrar las casa de subastas, ya estoy registrado en elas y pujare en las proxima, creo que vas a tener competencia y mucha tras revelar tu secreto. Muchas gracias




No fui yo el que revelo el secreto, habia gente que estaba hablando de esas subastas, yo no habria hablado de no ser asi....... pero viendo el nivel de tiesos que hay aqui dudo muchisimo que vaya a tener competencia alguna con vosotros jaja, solo hay que ver cuando alguien vende oro a spot en el foro que le cuesta bastante venderlo.

He quedado con varios foreros en persona para comprar en mano y siempre me dicen que solo reciben mensajes mareandolos o intentando hacerles rebajas, aqui no hay un duro...... esto esta lleno de pobreza.

No obstante oro nunca me va a faltar en donde poder comprar a precio de spot, la mayoria de las veces compro mano a mano por que me llaman directamente los comerciantes, hay meses que son duros para alguna tienda por que por ejemplo les venga que pagar impuestos y me llaman para venderme cosillas muy chulas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jul 2019)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> 
> No pretendo abrir polémica sobre quién la tiene más grande. Es más, yo creía que poseía mucho oro y resulta que a diferencia de tú, que puedes hacerte una máscara como la de Tuntakamon, yo apenas llego a hacerme un pequeño antifaz.
> Sin embargo, es otro el tema que me lleva a replicarte. Llevo muchos años comprando monedas de oro en subastas, y sí que es verdad que en contadas ocasiones he conseguido estar un poco por debajo del spot, pero no es la norma ni mucho menos.
> ...




Perdona que te replique pero creo que te confundes, dices que he perdido 70 euros, es bastante posible, te lo juro que no me puse a hacer cuentas, solo lo mire por encima.

Creo que no debes de saber mucho sobre numismatica, cualquiera de las monedas de Isabel II que he comprado en el caso de querer venderlas no tardaria probablemente ni un mes en quitarmelas de encima ganandoles como minimo 50 euros a cada moneda.

El que quiera venderme monedas de Isabel II de oro de 4 escudos o de 40 reales por ejemplo a 120 euros en estados de MBC para arriba, yo de verdad que se las compro todas.............. que me manden un privado..........

Pero si he pagado 10 o 15 euros en el mayor de los casos de sobre spot en monedas chulisimas que se pueden vender en dos dias en 50 o 60 euros mas como minimo..............

Cuando miro tiendas de oro tambien te ponen un precio de sobre spot algo tienen que ganarse ellos, estoy seguro de que en ninguna tienda podria haber comprado todas estas mondas perdiendo solo 70 euros, pero si compras una onza sin valor numismatico ninguno y ya te meten casi eso...............


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jul 2019)

Ya lo ultimo, he dicho en algunos mensajes que el unico metal que tienen muchos listillos del foro era el de el puente de sus dentaduras.

He estado pensando, tambien es posible que tengan bastante titanio, creo que hacen las protesis con ese material...........

Me complace enseñar a hacer buenas compras a alguien que haya leyendo esto de buena fe, estoy seguro de que con cuatro post que he puesto con mis ejemplos, facturas, etc, ya he enseñado a alguien que de verdad quiera comprar bastante mas que el chupi grupo de la inserso que puebla esta zona del foro.

Estoy en un plan bastante hijo putesco pero esque hay un refran que dice a donde vayas had lo que vieres...... asi que me pongo a vuestra misma altura...... con la unica diferencia de que yo si compro oro de verdad ..........

En el futuro al que quiera saber de verdad algo de oro que me pregunte a mi, si es por privado mejor...... paso de la pandilla chupi guay atesoradores de titanio en protesis.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Ricargard: Hombre, SIEMPRE sería interesante añadir alguna pieza con Premium a tu "cofre". Ahora mismo, a precio de Bullion un poco más caro, tienes las Queen's Beasts y que tienen un bonito diseño. También las Pandas están a un precio asequible, pero han perdido parte del Premium que tenían debido a la excesiva tirada que tienen en la actualidad. Comprar Libertades, Eagles, etc. NO te van a añadir un "plus" respecto al resto del Bullion que posees. Si quieres apuntar un poco más arriba tira por las que te he comentado y a las que se pueden añadir las Kookaburras, Koalas, Elefantes de Somalia, Ruanda (éstas son muy interesantes), etc.

# Kid: Buen post. Mis felicitaciones. Hay algún "enterado" que parece ignorar que el Oro con AUTÉNTICO VALOR NUMISMÁTICO es MUY CARO y NO apto para los CANTAMAÑANAS... En fin, cada cual sabe lo que tiene y lo que puede adquirir. Por cierto, recordarás a un forero antiguo que "presumía" de toda la Plata que tenía acumulada y era VERDAD, porque lo demostró con unas fotos, aunque era un "chapucero" viendo como descuidaba la conservación de las mismas... Sin embargo, un buen día dejó de aparecer y, precisamente, en una época en que en los hilos "metaleros" había un "cazatalentos" del CNP... ¿Puta "casualidad"? NO tengo NI idea, pero muchas veces he pensado en ello.

# paraisofisal: He leído uno de tus posts y me has recordado un artículo que leí recientemente y que enlazo a continuación...

Silver Price Forecast: The Coming Surge Will Fail | Silver Phoenix

Y he leído varios comentarios demasiado "optimistas" sobre la Plata y, la verdad, es que ésta sigue MUY TOCADA. A estas alturas de la "película", la Plata va MUY ATRASADA en relación al Oro... Éste se encuentra a precios del 25 de Enero del 2011 (lo que es una MUY BUENA SEÑAL...), mientras que la Plata lo está a precios del 6 de Mayo del 2009. Para tener una equivalencia igualatoria en precios respecto al Oro, la Plata tendría que estar ahora mismo en los entornos de los $32...

Por último, recordar a los amigos del Criptomundo que tienen muchos hilos en este foro y los de aquí NO nos pasamos por ellos a dar la "vara"... A veces dicen que lo mejor es que cada cual viva en su "casa" y deje vivir a los demás en la suya... Y también está claro que a la hora de DIVERSIFICAR cada cual lo hace como mejor le parece y si algunos optáis por las Criptomonedas NADA que decir: es vuestro dinero, ¿No? Pues, NO tiene porqué haber una polémica GRATUÍTA.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (17 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Silver Price Forecast: The Coming Surge Will Fail | Silver Phoenix



Saca buenos puntos a debatir pero falla miserablemente al poner una gráfica a largo plazo del precio de la plata en escala lineal. Si no sabes de análisis de gráficas pa que te metes Paco...

De lo demás lo que ya se sabe, que la plata es 20% demanda de inversión y el resto demanda industrial, lo cual es su bendición y su maldicion al mismo tiempo.

El pensar que la produccion va a subir es quiza demasiado aventurado, ya hay minas gordas en Mexico que estan perdiendo produccion, veremos a ver como transcurre la cosa.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2019)

# MIP: El artículo enlazado es para paraisofiscal y, obviamente, para el resto que quiera leerlo. En lo personal, "fifty/fifty", como "teoría" podría darse, porqué NO... aunque esa NO es mi apreciación personal, pero porque tengo una visión muy largoplacista en relación a la Plata, es decir que NO tengo "urgencias" de ningún tipo y, además, su hipotética "explosión" pueda venir por cuestiones muy alejadas de las que suelen plantearse por aquí.

En relación a la producción está "cantado" que va a disminuir con el paso de los años, pero NO solamente en la Plata, sino que también en el resto de los MPs y los metales básicos. El tiempo corre en contra de nuestro mundo actual.

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Jul 2019)

¿Podría, por favor, esta gente que está hablando del Bitcoin irse al foro del Bitcoin y dejar este subforo en paz? He tenido que tragarme 3 páginas sobre el Bitcoin y no me interesa en absoluto. Sin ponerme de una parte o de otra, simplemente, y en el tema creo que se puede leer bien clarito, aquí se habla de la "evolución del precio del oro". Quien quiera hablar de Bitcoin, del paladio o de cabras que vaya al hilo que le corresponde por favor, sin contaminar el tema principal de éste. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Kid (17 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Perdona que te replique pero creo que te confundes, dices que he perdido 70 euros, es bastante posible, te lo juro que no me puse a hacer cuentas, solo lo mire por encima.
> 
> Creo que no debes de saber mucho sobre numismatica, cualquiera de las monedas de Isabel II que he comprado en el caso de querer venderlas no tardaria probablemente ni un mes en quitarmelas de encima ganandoles como minimo 50 euros a cada moneda.
> 
> ...



Hola

Peor que la ignorancia, es la ilusión de conocimiento.

Como antes, tampoco quiero polemizar sobre quién sabe más de numismática, yo creo que mi experiencia en este tipo de monedas de oro, me hace, como mínimo conocedor del tema.
Las monedas comunes (como siempre, hay excepciones dependiendo de la rareza) del tipo Isabelinas, Alfonsinas, Napoleones y Soberanos en calidades MBC, carecen de valor numismático, aunque se puedan vender caras, a algún dominguero, en los mercadillos de Plaza Mayor.
Y no hace falta ser un experto en numismática para entenderlo, sólo hay que utilizar el sentido común: Qué valor numismático puede tener una moneda, que en una subasta te la ofrecen en un lote de varias piezas del mismo año.
Auktionsplattform für Münzen, Medallien & Co | Sixbid
Todas idénticas (de 1865) y en MBC/MBC+. ¿Crees realmente que si alguien estuviera interesado en esa moneda, desde el punto de vista numismático, compraría *6 unidades idénticas* para su colección?
En consecuencia, parece lógico entender que ese lote se está *vendiendo "a peso"* y por tanto su *valor numismático es nulo* (tú has pagado por él un 8,5% sobre spot).
Otro aspecto, es que este tamaño de monedas (3,35 gr.) no es habitual coleccionarlo (aunque hay gente para todo), es más habitual hacerlo para las de 6,7 gr. éstas ya tiene un tamaño "enseñable" y no parecen botones dorados.
Y por último, con el precio tan alto del oro estos días, y sin ninguna seguridad de que se estabilice en este rango, creo que no es un buen momento para comprar monedas con poco valor numismático, estas pagando 120 € por monedas que hace dos meses valían 105 €; sin embargo, yo estoy aprovechando ahora para comprar monedas con un alto valor numismático, quizás sea algo psicológico, pues como el premium es tan alto, no se ve afectado por el precio del metal, así consigo monedas al mismo precio que hace dos meses, con la ilusión de haber pagado menos premium.
Sin acritud, si hago éste comentario, no es por ti, como se dice en el foro, cada uno con su dinero compra lo que quiere; sino por los foreros poco conocedores de numismática que puedan creer lo que dices. Este tipo de foros, esta pensado para aprender, no para impresionar a nadie.

Salut


----------



## Muttley (17 Jul 2019)

Me siento un poco obligado a intervenir, porque al fin de al cabo el que abrió el tema con las subastas fui yo.
Yo compro en subastas, no en todas por supuesto y lo que busco son oportunidades por debajo de precio de mercado. 
Eso es muy complicado en oro, donde se vende casi siempre todo por encima del precio de salida, que entre comisiones y envío se te va por encima del spot. Eso generalmente....pero....
En esta misma subasta de Soler Y llach por ejemplo ha habido esas oportunidades. O por lo menos yo lo veo así lo que no significa que comprar en subasta sea ni bueno ni malo, ni que todas las ajudicaciones sean un regalo.

ISABEL II. 100 Reales. 1856. MADRID. 8,32 grs. Resello J.L.

Estos 100 reales de oro con resello. Pieza común isabelina, sin nada especial. Conservación correcta MBC+ o EBC según descripción ha salido por 220 euros. Con comisiones a 264 euros. Es una pieza de 8,32grs a 0,9 en total 7,488grs. Es decir, pagamos incluyendo comisión el gramo a 33,468euros por gramo. Sin envío. Hoy el oro está a 40, 63 euros/gr. Pues parece una buena compra por debajo del spot. El que se la haya llevado creo que ha hecho bien. Sobre todo si ha completado con alguna otra moneda y el precio de envío se diluye.

Otro ejemplo, este en plata. Evidentemente en plata no se busca el spot casi imposible de encontrar sino más bien las piezas de coleccionistas a precio mucho más ajustado.

Ejemplo:

AUSTRALIA. Lote 2 monedas de 5 Dólares. 1990 y 1991. 2x1 Onz

Sin fotos. Lote de dos monedas, una 1990 FDC (en caja? con certificación NGC?) y una 1991 proof en cápsula. Primera y segunda de la serie. ajudicado a 42 euros. Con comisiones a 50,40 euros sin envío. 25,2 euros por moneda. Creo que un precio extremadamente atractivo para monedas de este tipo, especialmente la cotizada 1990. De nuevo creo que el que se la ha llevado ha hecho buena compra.

Regalos no hay, pero precios atractivos si. Y además con un papelito de subasta y una factura de la casa de subastas que te permite certificar origen serio y además decir en el momento de la venta que esa moneda es MBC+ o EBC....y no porque lo diga uno mismo, si no porque el señor de la casa de subastas así lo dice.


----------



## Kid (17 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que no debes de saber mucho sobre numismatica, cualquiera de las monedas de Isabel II que he comprado en el caso de querer venderlas no tardaria probablemente ni un mes en quitarmelas de encima* ganandoles como minimo 50 euros a cada moneda*.
> 
> Pero si he pagado 10 o 15 euros en el mayor de los casos de sobre spot en *monedas chulisimas que se pueden vender en dos dias en 50 o 60 euros mas como minimo*..............



Hola

@Muttley No discuto que no se puedan comprar monedas en casas de subastas bajo spot, ya lo he documentado utilizando las dos facturas de @Notrabajo34, y yo mmismo podría aportar muchas más.
Lo que discuto es la afirmación que hace @Notrabajo34 de que esas monedas tan "chulisimas" se puedan vender en dos días en 50 o 60 euros más.

Salut


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2019)

Hola, Muttley: Muchos de los que andamos por este hilo somos asiduos de las subastas. En mi caso, últimamente, me interesan las monedas de Oro que estén por debajo del Spot y en la Plata busco alguna moneda con valor numismático REAL. Por regla general, éste se obtiene en la moneda histórica que más me interesa en estos momentos: el Columnario.

NO ha sido común referirse a las subastas por algo tan simple como que NO nos interesa "pisarnos" los precios... Ahora, durante un tiempo, habrá que permanecer ajeno a las Subastas, al menos algunos o simplemente seguir sin comentar NADA al respecto.

"Oportunidades" SIEMPRE las ha habido, pero ciertamente las monedas de Oro con VALOR NUMISMÁTICO REAL suelen acabar las subastas con precios bastante altos, aunque eso es algo muy subjetivo, ya que depende de la predisposición que tengamos en soltar la "pasta"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2019)

Y creo que NADIE más alejado que yo de VOX, pero ¡Chapeau! por ese partido en sus iniciativas por apoyar a Borja...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jul 2019)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> 
> @Muttley No discuto que no se puedan comprar monedas en casas de subastas bajo spot, ya lo he documentado utilizando las dos facturas de @Notrabajo34, y yo mmismo podría aportar muchas más.
> Lo que discuto es la afirmación que hace @Notrabajo34 de que esas monedas tan "chulisimas" se puedan vender en dos días en 50 o 60 euros más.
> ...




Se pueden vender facilisimamente en el dinero que he dicho, que tu no lo hayas hecho y pienses que no se puede hacer que le vamos a hacer.......... pero poder se puede.......... no les faltaria comprador a esas piezas que he puesto, al igual digo que en las extranjeras seria dificil venderlas.

Dices que son monedas poco atractivas y que nadie quiere, siempre quedan vendidas en todas las subastas, nunca quedan sin pujas, los precios de salida suelen ser superiores a los que esta vez pusieron, si las monedas las llegan a poner por separado quizas habrian alcanzado mas valor, precisamente al poner lote salieron muy baratas.

Pero este mes ha sido como ha dicho el compañero en cuanto a oros un mes muy bueno para haber comprado en subastas, yo he comprado muchisimas muchisimas mas piezas de las que puse en esas dos facturas.


----------



## oinoko (17 Jul 2019)

De los programas más absurdos que he visto nunca en la tele, son esos "*falsos realitys*" en el cual se simula unas subasta de trasteros abandonados o similares, y unos supuestos compradores (en realidad, actores con un guión) bravuconean entre ellos a ver quien la tiene mas grande o tiene más dinero, o ha comprado más cosas, y pujan solo porque lo esta haciendo su archienemigo. Son un absurdo total. Algunos de los últimos post me han recordado a este tipo de "programas".

En la vida real las subastas (monedas, arte, antiguedades, o lo que sea) son extremadamente aburridas, y salvo los lotes que te puedan interesar a ti personalmente o alguna pieza muy concreta que se dispare de precio, son harto soporiferas. La gente intenta pasar desapercibida e incluso cuando alguien examina un lote, la mayoría de las veces intentan que nadie les vea hacerlo para no despertar el interes de los demás por esa misma pieza, porque eso implica competencia y tener que pagar un precio mayor.

En cierto modo "la primera regla del club de las subastas es que nadie habla del club de las subastas", porque eso encarece los precios y por eso no es habitual las referencias a ellas en los foros. Es tarea de las casas de subastas darse a conocer, porque en este sector el boca a boca no suele funcionar.

Salvo en contadas ocasiones....

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Jul 2019)

walkerheras dijo:


> Aquí lo que vale es la aportación de algunos, de datos e información muy interesante sobre metales preciosos y demás. A mi no me interesa saber la cantidad de metales o criptos que tiene cada uno .
> 
> Mi agradecimiento a los que realmente mantienen vivo este tema.



Es mas, pavonearse PUBLICAMENTE de lo que uno tiene o hace es justamente la antitesis de ser inteligente. Y, tiene un efecto colateral muy positivo, que huelga comentar. Los pavos son los aliados mas preciados de los cautos, asi que siempre hay que estarles agradecidos y darle el espacio que necesitan. Y mas en estos temas.


----------



## asqueado (17 Jul 2019)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> 
> @Muttley No discuto que no se puedan comprar monedas en casas de subastas bajo spot, ya lo he documentado utilizando las dos facturas de @Notrabajo34, y yo mmismo podría aportar muchas más.
> Lo que discuto es la afirmación que hace @Notrabajo34 de que esas monedas tan "chulisimas" se puedan vender en dos días en 50 o 60 euros más.
> ...



Tengo que darte la enhorabuena de tus ultimos post, por la forma de expresarte y explicarle a aquellos que se creen muy superiores, sin tener conocimiento de lo que hablan. Por dicho motivo continuo en este foro, porque como tu todavia existen conforeros que puedo aprender algo de ellos. Estoy leyendo que contestas, pero no se a cuenta de que y es que seguramente tenga al que mencionas en el ignore, bendido ignore. Gracias por tus explicaciones


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2019)

Momento muy interesante para la Plata... Ahora anda por los $15,943 y por delante le queda la resistencia que sitúo en los $16,210. Si la superase con volumen tendríamos un buen panorama por delante.

Y el Oro de pm... alrededor de los $1425,35. Desde luego, el Oro NO me preocupa lo más mínimo. Es sumamente ALCISTA.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (17 Jul 2019)

Hablando de actores, a mí hasta los políticos me parecen sacados de una selección de personal, el parecido entre Lastras, Montero y Arrimadas hasta en la forma de vestirse y hablar me dan la impresión de haber sido seleccionadas por el mismo.
En este hilo hablan algo de esto y del patrón oro:
La desdolarización del Imperio Financiero de los EE.UU.


----------



## conde84 (17 Jul 2019)

En euros la plata esta en su punto mas alto desde junio del 2018.

Como curiosidad el 10 de abril del 2014 la plata en dolares cotizaba a 19,17 dolares y en euros estaba a 13,93.

Ahora esta a 15,95 dolares y en euros a 14,20, osea la plata cuesta 3,22 dolares menos que en abril del 2014, pero 27 centimos de euro mas.

El oro esta al mismo precio en euros que en la primera semana de diciembre del 2012, esta a solo 86 euros de sus maximos historicos desde que el euro es euro.

Cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## timi (17 Jul 2019)

caballero sin espada , y la plata? que te dicen los gráficos de la plata

gracias


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aparte de que todo lo que acaba en una subasta, da igual su temática (inmuebles, vehículos, joyas, armas...) suele ser los restos que nadie quiere. Las cosas buenas ya han desaparecido por el camino entre los intermediarios antes de llegar al último término que son las cutresubastas.
> 
> Historia diferente son las subastas para ricos en las que se blanquea de lo lindo.




Esto es cierto, las mejores piezas por ejemplo en moneda romana conforme salen ya tienen una lista de posibles dueños que se las van a quedar, pero en alguna ocasion estos dueños son luego los que las mandan a subastar sabiendo que si la pieza en lugar de venderla Antonio la vende Manolo simplemente por ser una pieza de Manolo se va a vender en miles de euros mas que si fuera de Antonio, en moneda antigua la cosa funciona de esta manera.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jul 2019)

Yo veo la figura de las 100 virgenes-

Es decir con el oro que he comprado en las ultimas subastas de este mes, habiendolo comprado por debajo de spot, ademas de mi sabiduria pues imaginaba que el oro iba para arriba sin contencion, el beneficio que me va a dar me aportara el dinero necesario para poder putañear el año que viene con unas 100 profesionales, haciendo el calculo de 50 por 100; que da un resultado de 5000 euros.

Simplemente es una media, luego alguna habra que salga peor 100, 150 o 200 euros si es mucha calidad.

Nuevamente aporto mas que el forero medio y hago la equivalencia de inversion de oro que luego se convertira en beneficio del aqui presente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Jul 2019)

Yo estoy contigo en esto de los tres soldados aunque no tenga ni zorra idea de lo que significa, no soy como los aqui presentes que se las quieren dar de listillos..... como bien dices copiando cosas que ya copiaron otros.

Pero aunque fueras el tio mas inteligente y que mejor maneje cualquier tema de los metales van a salirte 20 tios a machete diciendo que no tienes ni idea y que lo que dices no es verdad.

A mi esta tarde me estuvieron diciendo que las monedas de Isabel II de oro de 4 escudos y similares no las queria nadie y que se vendian a peso, ya con solo ver eso no hace falta ver nada mas.........

No tengo ni idea de las figuras esas de las que hablas pero estoy contigo en que el oro va para arriba...... por eso me he inflado a comprar, no te enfades con los que te debaten, simplemente si puedes aprobecha y compra oro, por lo demas......... que les den......... a todos..............


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Creo que la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí tenemos una "percepción" muy parecida sobre como intentar optimizar y preservar nuestro Patrimonio y aquí -fuera de algún recién llegado- NADIE pone en duda lo que pueda tener cada cual, entre otras cosas porque eso es privativo y de acuerdo a las posibilidades de cada uno. Tú ya tienes una cierta antigüedad en los hilos "metaleros" como para "conocer" a muchos de los que andamos por aquí, así que habrá conforeros que irán de Oro hasta las "trancas" y otros con bastante menos, pero TODOS tienen en común que poseen Oro en mayor o menor medida y ello conlleva bastantes Onzas... Y ya NO te digo la Plata que poseemos muchos de nosotros y que tenemos que "esconder" a "PATADAS"...

Yo NO creo en el AT, pero me sirve para optimizar buena parte de las compras que efectúo. He estado muy activo en los dos últimos años y muy especialmente en el actual, así que me parece que voy a parar momentaneamente y si se pone algo a "tiro" ya lo intentaré aprovechar. De todas formas, yo también trabajo de acuerdo a unas "pautas" que suelen darse en el tiempo y que intento anticipar de alguna manera y con bastante éxito como los más antiguos ya saben. Es lo bueno que tiene el haberlo dejado escrito y el tiempo es el que suele dar y quitar razones...

Como bien sabes tú y los más "viejos", el principal propósito de este hilo es ir informando a aquellos neófitos que lo deseen sobre las propiedades que pueden proporcionar los MPs de cara a un futuro más que incierto. Aquí NO tienen cabida lo que pueda tener cada conforero y más si éste es VETERANO por unas motivos más que obvíos...

Y dejo un buen artículo, aunque haya aspectos del mismo con los que NO estoy de acuerdo... El "Populismo" mundial, tanto de "derechas" como de "izquierdas", tiene más que ver con una progresiva degradación político-social más que con otras cuestiones. Y también es INDISCUTIBLE que esa degradación ha sido también MUY OSTENSIBLE en el entorno económico-financiero MUNDIAL y cuyo principal EPICENTRO se "larvó" previamente en los EE.UU.

- El BCE no debe hacerse trampas al solitario

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Jul 2019)

Buenas,

Estaba un poco preocupado por un pedido que hice el lunes de oro y plata porque fue hacer el pedido y la plata se disparó, realicé el pago al día siguiente por transferencia, ellos lo recibieron ayer y hoy me han confirmado el pedido, por lo que desde que se hizo el pedido hasta que lo han aceptado la subida de la plata a sido considerable y pensaba que igual rechazarían el pedido por la variación del precio (aunque supongo que estarán obligados a aceptar el precio que hay en el momento de la compra).

En fin, pedido aceptado y los Queen Beast de plata de 2 oz. y de 10 oz. y las de oro de 1/4 oz. completados por fin! A esperar que salgan los restantes.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2019)

Hola, oliaras: Normalmente, las tiendas aplican el precio que exista en el momento de la compra y eso queda registrado en la factura que emiten para su pago. Además, están obligadas a efectuarlo así, tanto cuando les favorece como cuando les perjudica, así que estate tranquiloy NO tienes porqué tener problemas en ese aspecto.

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (18 Jul 2019)

Atención a la plata. El ratio oro/plata está cayendo y no es a costa del oro.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## antorob (18 Jul 2019)

Copio lo que he escrito en otro foro de burbuja. Puede ser un hipótesis plausible.

Hay una batalla en curso que está pasando desapercibida.

Desde muchos frentes quieren acabar con la supremacía del dólar como moneda de referencia mundial.

Ahora, desde Europa, han creado el sistema Instex (en euros) para puentear las compras de crudo a Irán, saltándose el sistema vigente SWIFT (en dólares).

Pues bien, Rusia acaba de decir que quiere unirse al nuevo sistema., para vender su petróleo a los europeos.

Trump no tardará mucho en sorprendernos con una nueva amenaza. Esta vez se juegan el destino del dólar y harán lo que sea necesario para mantener su hegemonía. Como comento en el post, quizás la subida del oro-plata, bitcoin, incluso la huida hacia la renta fija europea, sean un búsqueda de refugio ante el previsible cataclismo del dólar. 

La muerte del dólar IV. INSTEX II.

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Jul 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estaba un poco preocupado por un pedido que hice el lunes de oro y plata porque fue hacer el pedido y la plata se disparó, realicé el pago al día siguiente por transferencia, ellos lo recibieron ayer y hoy me han confirmado el pedido, por lo que desde que se hizo el pedido hasta que lo han aceptado la subida de la plata a sido considerable y pensaba que igual rechazarían el pedido por la variación del precio (aunque supongo que estarán obligados a aceptar el precio que hay en el momento de la compra).
> 
> En fin, pedido aceptado y los Queen Beast de plata de 2 oz. y de 10 oz. y las de oro de 1/4 oz. completados por fin! A esperar que salgan los restantes.



Las casas grandes de MPs les da igual a como esta el precio, ellos se cubren con productos derivados, con lo cual su margen de beneficio normalmente está cerrado, haga lo que haga el precio.


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Jul 2019)

Trump termina de derribar un Dron Iraní, seguramente tendrá algo que ver este último tiró del oro en ello, aunque la tendencia es más que evidente.


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Como esta la plata? Resistencias importantes cercanas? Alguien me puede alumbrar? Gracias!



Esta fenomenal, a 0.47 el gramo, a la par más o menos con el Oro en subida, el Oro a 41.30.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# sdPrincBurb: NO hace NADA que escribí que la resistencia en la Plata estaba en los $16,210... Bien, ahora anda en los $16,350, pero estos gaps hay que mirarlos con cautela. Aquí está pesando mucho la cuestión geopolítica. Y la resistencia más cercana la tiene en los $16,687 y que NO es muy sólida, así que podría rebasarla fácilmente en el caso de que la ataque. Por cierto, para algunos la Plata NO tiene carácter monetario, pero en esta subida lo está haciendo valer y sólo falta ver lo que están haciendo en comparación con otras Materias Primas básicas.

# SumNapalman: Lo primero de todo sea Vd. Bienvenido a este hilo. NUNCA es tarde para incorporarse al "carro" de los MPs. La Plata sigue en precio y el Oro anda ya un poco "caro" para los que llevamos tiempo en esto. Hace escasos minutos ya estaba en los $1447,25... De todas formas, NO pierda de vista que el próximo año el Oro podría batir sus máximos, aunque por estos lares lo tenemos más como un "Seguro" que como una "Inversión", aunque eso ya lo sabrá si lleva meses siguiendo este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (18 Jul 2019)

La plata sigue estando barata para mí gusto a pesar de las subidas, si crees que seguira subiendo, compra no lo dudes, llegar con la plata a 14,4 euros es mas que llegar a tiempo, ojala cuando empece yo en esta ''locura'' la plata hubiera estado a ese precio.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2019)

Os dejo un interesante documento en relación a los recientes movimientos que están efectuando los EE.UU. en su conflicto con Irán...

García Watson: Una guerra con Irán será catastrófica para EEUU | HISPANTV

Y los mercados bursátiles estadounidenses vuelven a dispararse...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2019)

A continuación os enlazo un interesante artículo de AT sobre la Plata. Por cierto, da niveles muy parecidos a los que dí en uno de mis posts de ayer...

- SILVER BREAKOUT CONTINUES: Next Important Key Levels – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## timi (19 Jul 2019)

Buenos días , Fernando , que probabilidades le das a que eeuu se lie con Iran este año?

el bravucón del panochas es eso , un bocazas , pero claro , no es el que manda,,,, 

Un buque de guerra estadounidense "destruyó inmediatamente" un dron iraní en el estrecho de Ormuz

US Navy Shoots Down Iranian Drone Over Strait Of Hormuz; Iran Denies


----------



## timi (19 Jul 2019)

Con el permiso de caballero sin espada , que creo que es el que lleva el tema de la relación oro / plata

lo dejo expresado en un gráfico






saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2019)

Hola, timi: Es muy difícil responder a lo que preguntas, pero NO cabe duda de que los estadounidenses tienen una "espina" clavada en Irán desde los tiempos de Carter... Quizás, lo que estén buscando sea un ataque preventivo por parte de Irán y tener una "justificación" para hacer una intervención armada más amplia. Ahora mismo, la Comunidad internacional NO aceptaría un ataque del Imperio contra Irán, aunque ya sabemos que a estos "pistoleros" eso les importa una M.....

En estos momentos hay mucha tensión en la zona y frente a las costas iraníes hay una importante fuerza naval y aerotransportada de los EE.UU., así que si deciden atacar lo harán cuando lo estimen oportuno los "halcones" de la Casa Blanca. De darse esa posibilidad, y fuera de que haya un "cataclismo" de otro tipo (financiero, etc.), lo más probable es que se decidiera durante el próximo año electoral y que podría facilitar la renovación presidencial de Trump. Ya sabemos que los votantes estadounidenses suelen ser muy "patrios" en cuestiones geopolíticas.

Lo que debemos tener muy claro es que el alza protagonizada por los MPs está siendo auspiciada por esa tensa situación geopolítica. Se está viendo en otros activos considerados "refugio" (Bonos, monedas "etéreas", etc.).

Respecto al supuesto dron iraní derribado... podría ser o no ser. Faltan más detalles del suceso. 

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Jul 2019)

Buenos días!

Con estas subidas de tensión de guerras comerciales y no comerciales, parece que EEUU se está metiendo de nuevo en terreno de "me queman las bombas en las manos". Como han hecho últimamente, antes de una guerra abierta casi que se puede esperar un atentado orquestado por ellos mismos, a ver con qué salen esta vez. Miedo me da. Mientras, a sacar dinero del mundo financiero y acumular MPs.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2019)

Bueno, aquí en este hilo solemos hacer referencia al ratio del Oro vs Plata, y Caballero sin espada lo hizo en su momento. Yo mismo también lo hago a menudo. Ahora bien, creo que el conforero timi NO se refería a la estrategia que ha planteado MIP en su hilo y que es de corte especulativo. Me la miré en su momento y creo que debe estar funcionando.

Por regla general, aquí se opta por el FÍSICO y NO por el "papel".

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Jul 2019)

Perdonar que me salga del tema principal.
¿Cómo veis el euribor? ¿Qué os dice?


----------



## Pintxen (19 Jul 2019)

Es increible como nos han pegado el palo. En la época de mis padres se pagaban de intereses de la hipoteca hasta el 20 % y conseguían amortizar el piso en 10 años, y trabajando uno solo en la familia. Hoy en día los intereses están como están y se hacen hipotecas a 40 años, porque si no no hay dios quien las pague. 
También es verdad que no tenían BMWs ni se iban de vacaciones a Tailandia, tenían un simca1000 y se iban de vacaciones a Guardamar del Segura. 
Si algún dato que he mencionado es incorrecto pido disculpas, no los tengo contrastados, yo cuento lo que he oído, porque yo era muy pequeño.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: NO te equivocas mucho... Pero también eran otros tiempos y donde primaba lo fundamental. La Sociedad en general era bastante pobre y se trabajaban muchísimas horas. Lo que sucede es que la especulación imobiliaria que conocemos NO existía entonces sobre toda la capa social y es que los "ricos" tampoco abundaban, ni el dinero se obtenía de forma fácil... Evidentemente, me estoy refiriendo a España, porque en otros países la prosperidad mandaba, caso de los EE.UU., Alemania, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (19 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Es increible como nos han pegado el palo. En la época de mis padres se pagaban de intereses de la hipoteca hasta el 20 % y conseguían amortizar el piso en 10 años, y trabajando uno solo en la familia. Hoy en día los intereses están como están y se hacen hipotecas a 40 años, porque si no no hay dios quien las pague.
> También es verdad que no tenían BMWs ni se iban de vacaciones a Tailandia, tenían un simca1000 y se iban de vacaciones a Guardamar del Segura.
> Si algún dato que he mencionado es incorrecto pido disculpas, no los tengo contrastados, yo cuento lo que he oído, porque yo era muy pequeño.



No creo que seamos caprichosos. Simplemente irse de viaje hoy es, comparando con aquellos tiempos, mucho más barato que comprarse un piso en las principales ciudades de España.

Taptap


----------



## oinoko (19 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, timi: Es muy difícil responder a lo que preguntas, pero NO cabe duda de que los estadounidenses tienen una "espina" clavada en Irán desde los tiempos de Carter... Quizás, lo que estén buscando sea un ataque preventivo por parte de Irán y tener una "justificación" para hacer una intervención armada más amplia. Ahora mismo, la Comunidad internacional NO aceptaría un ataque del Imperio contra Irán, aunque ya sabemos que a estos "pistoleros" eso les importa una M.....
> 
> En estos momentos hay mucha tensión en la zona y frente a las costas iraníes hay una importante fuerza naval y aerotransportada de los EE.UU., así que si deciden atacar lo harán cuando lo estimen oportuno los "halcones" de la Casa Blanca. De darse esa posibilidad, y fuera de que haya un "cataclismo" de otro tipo (financiero, etc.), lo más probable es que se decidiera durante el próximo año electoral y que podría facilitar la renovación presidencial de Trump. Ya sabemos que los votantes estadounidenses suelen ser muy "patrios" en cuestiones geopolíticas.
> 
> ...



Es el petrodolar, amigo!!

Iran está condenada desde que empezó a vender su petroleo en euros y yuanes. Lo mismo que les paso a Sadam Husein y a Gadaffi, cuando hicieron lo mismo.

Estados Unidos no puede dejar que ningun pais venda petroleo en algo diferente al $ y no le pase nada, porque cundiria el ejemplo.

Y la UE tragandose el sapo sin rechistar.

Corea del Norte ni siquiera tiene petroleo, puede hacer las pruebas nucleares que les parezca y dormir tranquila.

Saludos.


----------



## NicoTesla (19 Jul 2019)

Hola a todos:

Quería comprar estas monedas del 50 aniversario del Apollo 11.

Apollo 11 50th Anniversary

Pero comprarlas directamente en la US Mint me puede crear problemas de aduanas y líos.

¿Sabéis algún sitio en Europa que las vendan?

Gracias


----------



## asqueado (19 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Es increible como nos han pegado el palo. En la época de mis padres se pagaban de intereses de la hipoteca hasta el 20 % y conseguían amortizar el piso en 10 años, y trabajando uno solo en la familia. Hoy en día los intereses están como están y se hacen hipotecas a 40 años, porque si no no hay dios quien las pague.
> También es verdad que no tenían BMWs ni se iban de vacaciones a Tailandia, tenían un simca1000 y se iban de vacaciones a Guardamar del Segura.
> Si algún dato que he mencionado es incorrecto pido disculpas, no los tengo contrastados, yo cuento lo que he oído, porque yo era muy pequeño.



Hola Pintxen, te voy a contar mas cosas de aquel tiempo y que yo vivi, veras, me compre un piso en los 69, que pagaba al mes 1960 pesetas, tenia una superficie de 72 metros cuadrados dando todo al exterior incluso el water, con tres dormitorios, salon, cocina y zona para tender, aparte de la terraza. las 1960 pesetas ya estaba incluida los intereses de la hipoteca a pagar en 20 años, al año eran 23.520 pesetas y a los 20 años me salio el piso en 470.400.-pesetas, conforme pasaba el tiempo y los años pagaba mas de telefono que de piso al mes
En el año 70 me toco la loteria, precisamente en este mes hace años, fueron 250.000 pesetas, caidas del cielo, para pagar algunas deudas y amueblar un poco el piso, el resto lo meti en el banco que me daba en aquella epoca hasta un 18% de intereses. Con los intereses que te daban anualmente, te podias ir de vacaciones 15 dias perfectamente a la playa, entonces con mi primer hijo alquilaba una habitacion en una pension, zona Malaga (malagueta- El palo), antes no habia los hoteles que existen con esos ofertones de todo incluido, y ademas te quedaban dinerillo para compras y otros gastos. Y mi primer coche que tuve fue un mini, eso era para flipar parece que ibas sentado en el suelo, muy manejable y lo aparcabas en cualquier sitio, bueno es verdad que entonces no habia la saturacion de vehiculos que hay ahora. La vida era de otra forma diferente, sin estres de ninguna clase, podias ir al campo a coger esparragos, setas, etc., ahora esta todo cercado con cotos y prohibicion de entrada, en fin era otra de forma de vivir, que creo que era mas saludable de la que ahora vivimos, con menos contaminacion y alimentos mas saludables.


----------



## oinoko (19 Jul 2019)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quería comprar estas monedas del 50 aniversario del Apollo 11.
> 
> ...



En las monedas conmemorativas raras veces recuperas la inversión inicial.
Esas monedas suelen aparecer pocos años despues por las subastas vendidas a peso.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (19 Jul 2019)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quería comprar estas monedas del 50 aniversario del Apollo 11.
> 
> ...



Mira yo he comprado en muchas ocasiones en esta pagina, sin ninguna clase de problemas, ahi he encontrado cosas que en otros sitios no habia, es el conjunto de una serie de vendedores y numismaticos de la union europea, o sea que lo que compres no tendras ningun problema con aduana, estan poniendo continuamente novedades y te pone el precio del envio, esta en la pagina principal

MA-Shops - The World's Most Trusted Numismatic Marketplace


y aqui he encontrado sobre el aniversario que solicitas, no se si te interesan

25 Dollars 2019 Canada - 25 Dollars 2019 50th Anniversary of the Apollo 11 Moon Landing 36,07 mm, ...

20 Euro 2019 Österreich Austrian Mint 50th Anniversary of Moon Landing Dome Shaped Coin Color Glow Dark Proof


----------



## Jebediah (19 Jul 2019)

Le doy máximo 10 años al interés negativo.


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (19 Jul 2019)

El oro se lo van a quedar los chinos


----------



## tastas (19 Jul 2019)

Hablo por hablar, pero y si lo de "repensar" los objetivos de inflación sea para que se camuflen un poco los intereses negativos?
Se quedan lo mismo con intereses al -0.5 e inflación al 1 que con intereses al 0.5 e inflación al 2.

Taptap


----------



## asqueado (19 Jul 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> En las monedas conmemorativas raras veces recuperas la inversión inicial.
> Esas monedas suelen aparecer pocos años despues por las subastas vendidas a peso.
> 
> Saludos.




Llevas toda la razon, yo prefiero mejor comprar con premium, y siempre elegir bien la moneda, porque puede pasar igual que al poco tiempo solo te den el importe del metal, tengo algunas y he duplicado el precio de la compra, con tiradas cortas que al poco tiempo se han revalorizado




Esta es una moneda de Costa de Marfil de 1500 francos del 2010, con una tirada de 2.500 piezas es curiosa porque tiene una cuchara que cuando la pones encima de la moneda, la pongas donde la pongas, el mango de la cuchara te señala hacia la Meca, es una brujula.

O bien otra por ejemplo las Britanicas que hace de un tiempo para aca estan saliendo con tiradas cortas, cada año se revalorizan mas, otra muestra mas de que aun cuando pagues premium, creo que el dinero esta bien invertido


----------



## asqueado (19 Jul 2019)

Con relacion a lo que comentas, existen muchos mas adelantos en todos los sentidos, pero el respeto que se le tenia a los mayores y resto de las personas, ya no existe. Yo tengo temor al salir ya a la calle, porque no me encuentro seguro. 
Voy a ponerte varios ejemplos, empezando por el colegio, soy el mayor de los cuatro hermanos, y de los pocos años que asistir a la escuela, erea con un pequeño libro o enciclopedia, que luego le servia el mismo al resto de mis hermanos. En la clase tenias un respeto hacia el maestro y si te castigaban o bien con una palmeta, ponias las manos hacia arriba y empezaban a darte palmetazos hasta que se cansaba, o bien te ponia mirando hacia un rincon, ni tanto como antes, ni tampoco como ahora, con las agresiones y acoso a los maestros, e igual pasa con los medicos que son agredidos en las consultas y hospitales. Hoy no le puedes llamar la atencion a ningun niño que este tirando naranjas caidas de un arbol entre ellos y que te puede dar un naranjazo en mal lugar y hacerte mucho daño, porque se te vienen para ti y te agreden, otro ejemplo mas. Me da lastima de la juventud, porque ya muchos tienen mas de 30 años y no han visto un trabajo en su vida, antiguamente mi padre me llevo a un taller, donde yo queria aprender una profesion, no tengo estudios, ya de mayor me saque en un instituto de mayores por la noche el graduado escolar, pero me he defendido en esta vida como un leon, y hablo con el encargado o jefe, y sin asegurar para que me enseñara el oficio y sin cobrar nada, aprendias muy bien el oficio, no como ahora, que pasan curso con materias suspendidas.

Esto que comentes, tienes toda la razon

"La juventud de hoy ama el lujo. Es mal educada, desprecia la autoridad, no respeta a sus mayores, y chismea mientras debería trabajar. Los jóvenes ya no se ponen de pie cuando los mayores entran al cuarto. Contradicen a sus padres, fanfarronean en la sociedad, devoran en la mesa los postres, cruzan las piernas y tiranizan a sus maestros".


----------



## asqueado (19 Jul 2019)

Ya hace algun tiempo que no compro, pero como dices que se han incorporado vendedores de paises fuera de la UE, hay que tener cuidado. Arriba a la derecha te pone la bandera del pais del vendedor


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2019)

Hola, oinoko: NO, el USD es lo de menos en el conflicto entre los EE.UU e Irán... Es cuestión de conocer los precedentes históricos y en la razón principal que SIEMPRE ha subyacido: el Control del Petróleo iraní... Por otro lado, son mucho más importantes los Contratos de Futuros de la Bolsa Internacional del Comercio Energético de Shanghái y NO parece que le hayan hecho mucha "pupa" al USD... Y si en algo le han afectado, ya se ha visto la respuesta de los EE.UU., entablando una Guerra Comercial con China y ésta es la que de momento está recibiendo más "hostias"...

Hay que remontarse a 1953, cuando la CIA orquestó el Golpe de Estado que derribó a Mohammad Mossadeq, el Primer Ministro irani elegido democráticamente en aquel país, y es precisamente a partir de ese momento cuando nace la enemistad entre ambas naciones. Ese Golpe de Estado se efectuó con la finalidad de controlar el Petróleo iraní.

Cabe recordar también que los EE.UU. apoyaron a Saddam Hussein en la guerra que enfrentó a Irak con Irán (1980-1988) y donde se le permitió la utilización de ARMAS QUÍMICAS. Qué poca memoria suelen tener los estadounidenses...

Y también recuerdo que la expresión de "armas de destrucción masiva" fue utilizada por primera vez por Clinton en referencia a Irán. Más tarde la utilizarían contra Irak...

Por otro lado, también pesan y MUCHO los actores regionales y ALIADOS de los EE.UU. como son Israel y Arabia Saudita... Una más que "extraña" pareja.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2019)

Y hoy ha tocado corrección importante en los MPs: el Oro en los $1426,15 y la Plata en los $16,230... El Oro dentro de su guión, ya que la resistencia situada en los $1446,40 NO es fácil de pasar y puede llevar algo de tiempo, no mucho la verdad o eso creo en estos momentos.

Y os dejo un interesante AT sobre el Oro...

Vídeo: El oro sigue cada día más encerrado

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: El Colmo de los Colmos...

CEO Of World's Largest Asset Manager: "The ECB Will Buy Stocks"

... O haber llegado a tal punto que razonablemente no se puede superar...

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (20 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: El Colmo de los Colmos...
> 
> CEO Of World's Largest Asset Manager: "The ECB Will Buy Stocks"
> 
> ...



Si esto no es nacionalizar una economía, por favor que me lo expliquen. Luego la culpa es del capitalismo.

Taptap


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Si esto no es nacionalizar una economía, por favor que me lo expliquen. Luego la culpa es del capitalismo.
> 
> Taptap



Los bancos centrales son, desde siempre, la impresora privada (prestamista de última instancia) de la banca y la oligarquía en general, los acumuladores de medios y poder económico.


----------



## oinoko (20 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, oinoko: NO, el USD es lo de menos en el conflicto entre los EE.UU e Irán... Es cuestión de conocer los precedentes históricos y en la razón principal que SIEMPRE ha subyacido: el Control del Petróleo iraní... Por otro lado, son mucho más importantes los Contratos de Futuros de la Bolsa Internacional del Comercio Energético de Shanghái y NO parece que le hayan hecho mucha "pupa" al USD... Y si en algo le han afectado, ya se ha visto la respuesta de los EE.UU., entablando una Guerra Comercial con China y ésta es la que de momento está recibiendo más "hostias"...
> 
> Hay que remontarse a 1953, cuando la CIA orquestó el Golpe de Estado que derribó a Mohammad Mossadeq, el Primer Ministro irani elegido democráticamente en aquel país, y es precisamente a partir de ese momento cuando nace la enemistad entre ambas naciones. Ese Golpe de Estado se efectuó con la finalidad de controlar el Petróleo iraní.
> 
> ...





Saddam Hussein invadió Kuwait en 1990 y vinieron los americanos le dieron un cachete en el culete y lo mandaron a su casa.
Saddam Hussein empezo a vender petroleo en Euros en el año 2000. *Tres años más tarde*, en 2003 con la excusa del 11-S y "las armas de destrucción masiva" nunca encontradas, invadieron Irak con 4 veces mas soldados que los que fueron a Afganistan ( ¿Si el 11-S lo montaron unos afganos con financiación de Arabia Saudí, que buscaban los EEUU en Irak? "armas de destrucción masiva"? LOL. Como no encontraron las "armas de destrucción masiva" porque nunca las hubo, tuvieron que tirar de hemeroteca y colgaron a Saddam Hussein de una cuerda en 2006 por asesinar a unos chiitas en *1982* !!! (24 años antes!!!!) y si eso paso en 1982 y era tan grave porque le dejaron escapar en 1990 con un cachete en el culete??. -> Petroleo en $.


Gadafi se habia montado en Libia una "dictablanda" socialista y laica, que habia sacado de la misera a Libia nacionalizando el petroleo y lo convirtió en uno de los paises más ricos de Africa, y durante 40 años no paso nada, pero empezo a vender el petroleo en Euros y en oro en 2008, y *tres años más tarde*, en el 2011 "Premio_Nobel_de_la_Paz_Obama" y la Clinton le montaron una "*primavera arabe*" (puro nombre de marketing, que inspira esperanza y queda bien en los telediarios, para lo que en realidad era un golpe de estado de manual) y la UE se tragó el sapo sin rechistar, como siempre. A poco de caer Gadafi estallo la guerra civil y con alguna tregua esporadica así siguen desde entonces, una guerra silenciada en los telediarios porque era mas importante salir en portada con las tonterias que dijera primero Chavez y despues Maduro, que una guerra civil a sólo 1000 kilometros de España. Ahora queda un estado fallido, un medievo con metralletas donde mueren cientos de personas cada semana a manos de los señores de la guerra afines al Daesh que corren a sus anchas con las ametralladoras antiaereas rusas del ejercito de Gadafi montadas encima de los "pick-up": Libia es otra vez uno de los paises más pobres de Africa. De verdad hacía falta derrocar a Gadafi para llegar a esto?. El resultado: La produccion actual de petroleo en Libia es tan baja que daría igual en que se vendiera.

Una historía menos conocida: Cuando se creo el euro, Hugo Chavez planificó vender el petroleo en euros. En abril de 2002, le montaron un golpe de estado, Hugo Chavez estuvo en paradero desconocido durante 3 días y 3 noches, cuando reapareció, estuvo blasfemando contra los americanos hasta que se quedo afónico, pero el proyecto para vender el petroleo en euros desapareció de la agenda.

Tu mismo has comentado la guerra comercial con China. El verdadero origen de la guerra comercial con China es que China esta operando el petroleo en Yuanes.

En 2016 levantaron el embargo a Iran, e Iran empezo a vender el petroleo en Euros y en Yuanes (¡Hay quien no se ha leido un libro de historia! o no quiere aprender). *Ya han pasado los 3 añitos de gracia*, pues ya les toca fiesta. Tengo curiosidad por saber que tonteria se va a inventar el Pelo Panocha para justificar la invasión.

Mas reencillas historicas podría tener USA con Corea del Norte (en la guerra de Corea hubo 3 millones de muertos). Pues están los coreanos haciendo pruebas nucleares y luego se hacen fotos juntos. Lo que manda es el petrodolar.

En cuanto al entorno de Iran, el problema es el de ser una de las pocas "Republicas Islamicas" en medio de un montón de Monarquias absolutistas, empezando por Arabia Saudi.
En Europa cuando se dió la revolución francesa y la primera republica francesa, las monarquias absolutistas europeas intentaron boicotearla (entre ellos nuestro borbonico Carlos IV), por ejemplo, subvencionando a los terratenientes franceses para que quemaran sus propias cosechas y crear el caos por hambre en Paris. (De hecho lo consiguieron y en parte por eso salió Napoleon. Eso fué puro "Karma"). Ahora pasa lo mismo en Oriente Medio: Las monarquias absolutistas intentan hundir al estado republicano, Un estado republicano islamico que le vaya bien, es un mal ejemplo, demuestra que no hacen falta monarcas. Lo de divisiones entre los chiies y los sunies es solo una coartada.

Iran se ha buscado demasiados enemigos.

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Jul 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Saddam Hussein invadió Kuwait en 1990 y vinieron los americanos le dieron un cachete en el culete y lo mandaron a su casa.
> (...)
> Saludos.



La madre, no se puede dar un paquete de 10 thanks? Lo que aprende y repasa uno en este foro. Thanks para todos los que discutís en este hilo.


----------



## CaraCortada (20 Jul 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> La madre, no se puede dar un paquete de 10 thanks? Lo que aprende y repasa uno en este foro. Thanks para todos los que discutís en este hilo.



Lo mismo digo, sino doy zanks es porque tendria que darselo a todos


----------



## timi (20 Jul 2019)

dejo esto

Will The Multi-Polar World Be Backed By Gold?

buen fin de semana


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (20 Jul 2019)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> Will The Multi-Polar World Be Backed By Gold?
> 
> buen fin de semana



Muy interesante el artículo:



> For all of the talk of the U.S.’s imminent bankruptcy, the gold reserves at current prices make up 9.6% of M1 at current prices ($1415/oz). China’s official gold reserves make up just 1.0% of M1. Even if you believe the upper end of China’s estimated real gold holdings it’s still only 3.3% of M1.
> 
> If you count the estimated 16,000 tonnes held privately in China and that was convertible into currency that would still only get China up to 12.2% backing of M1 with gold.
> 
> *Russia is the closest there is to a gold-backed currency there is. The ruble by that metric (M1) 84.0% backed by Russia’s official gold reserves.*



Esto lo deja caer pa que vayamos echando cuentas...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2019)

Hola, oinoko: Para mí SIEMPRE es muy agradable debatir sobre temas históricos y más cuando observo NIVEL... NO voy a intentar cambiar tu apreciación en cuanto a que los "problemas" de Irán con los EE.UU. derivan de su negativa a usar el Petrodólar. En lo personal, y siguiendo el rigor histórico, NO me parece que eso tenga el suficiente "peso", la verdad sea dicha.

Como te decía hay que remontarse muy atrás en el tiempo para entender lo que hoy sucede en Irán. Empecemos por los "orígenes"...

Invasión anglo-soviética de Irán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Este hecho es bastante ignorado, pese a la importancia que tuvo en su momento. Posteriormente, el "Colonialismo" anglosajón se iría perpetuando en el tiempo...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre Hussein, vamos a ver, ese GRANDÍSIMO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA tuvo mucha Suerte de morir cómo lo hizo... O acaso NO sabes o NO recuerdas esto...

Operación al-Anfal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Eso NO quita para que el "repudio" al Petrodólar efectuado por Hussein tuviera algo que ver, pero en absoluto fue la causa principal. Al menos, esa es mi opnión personal, viendo posteriormente como los EE.UU. se giraron hacia otro régimen "gemelo": el de Siria...

¿Y el Gadafi? En muy posible que a éste le condenase su pretensión de crear una nueva moneda que hubiera tenido un gran éxito: el Dinar de ORO... Aquí SÍ que había un competidor REAL y de ENTIDAD para el Petrodólar... El Euro no deja de ser un simple "cortafuegos"...

De todas formas, oinoko, hace ya años que vengo escribiendo aqui y en otros lados sobre Geopolítica, de manera que tengo bastantes conocimientos sobre temas "peliaguados"... SIEMPRE comenté que era MUY CURIOSO que los EE.UU. y sus "perros" se hubieran fijado en EXTERMINAR a los países más avanzados del mundo árabe (Irak, Libia y Siria). Y me "carcajeo" cuando oígo decir que esos países eran régimenes dictatoriales... ¿Acaso alguna vez los árabes han conocido la Democracia?

¡Ah! por si algunos parecen desconocerlo: los EE.UU. NO necesitan "imperiosamente" que hoy en día le compren su Deuda... ¿Y eso? Se la están comprando los propios estadounidenses y eso lo he podido contrastar... Un motivo más para que los EE.UU. decidan hacer la Guerra cuando les parezca oportuno y que TAMPOCO sería nada "nuevo"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (20 Jul 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> En euros la plata esta en su punto mas alto desde junio del 2018.
> 
> Como curiosidad el 10 de abril del 2014 la plata en dolares cotizaba a 19,17 dolares y en euros estaba a 13,93.
> 
> ...



El FMI toma partido en la guerra fría de divisas y da la razón a Trump de que el dólar está sobrevalorado


> El FMI ha dado la razón públicamente al mandatario asegurando que el dólar está sobrevalorado entre un 6 y un 12% y que el euro está infradevaluado hasta un 18% teniendo en cuenta los fundamentales económicos de Alemania.



¿Nos están clavando en los MP comprando en Euros?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2019)

Hola, Desconocido: Tenemos que tener una VISIÓN más amplia que los propiciados por los movimientos cambiarios de las Divisas. ¿Cómo explicas entonces que el Oro esté en máximos históricos en muchas monedas?

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Jul 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> "La juventud de hoy ama el lujo. Es mal educada, desprecia la autoridad, no respeta a sus mayores, y chismea mientras debería trabajar. Los jóvenes ya no se ponen de pie cuando los mayores entran al cuarto. Contradicen a sus padres, fanfarronean en la sociedad, devoran en la mesa los postres, cruzan las piernas y tiranizan a sus maestros".




Como va a respetar la juventus a los langostas que quieren vivir de las pensiones que ellos pagan y langostas que cual plaga han destrozado el pais.

La juventud se levantaria y mostraria respeto por los hombres que levantaron el pais pero no lo haran por la generacion posterior que se lo han cargado y que han dejado el pais echo una mierda, en ruina, que los han dejado sin trabajo decente, sin familias, viviendo con una paguilla de 50 euros que les da a las malas el padre.......... si se levantaran a mostrar respeto a los que han propiciado eso demostrarian ser aun mas subnormales de lo que ya lo son.

Los abuelos levantaron el pais, nuestros padres han ayudado a destrozarlo y ahora nos piden respeto.........

Ademas el respeto se enseña desde pequeño, si ahora no tienen educacion sera por que no la han recibido, yo estuve en dos colegios de curas mientras que en el primero habia un respeto y una educacion para el profesor exquisita en el segundo colegio siendo tambien de curas y estando a menos de diez minutos a pie, habia un mini estado criminal dentro de las mismas clases y 0 respeto a los profesores, el impacto del cambio de un colegio a otro fue muy grande, aun siendo yo pequeño no daba credito del cambio de clima de uno a otro, en los primeros quince dias por lo menos me tuve que liar a ostias con cinco chavales, gracias a eso me dejaron tranquilo el resto del curso y me hicieron uno mas de ellos, en el primer colegio a los nuevos se les recibia bien no se les intentaba someter y putear como en el segundo......

Todo esto fue por la inutilidad del sistema educativo del segundo colegio..........

Habiendo vivido estos dos ejemplos en propia persona no tengo duda de que la educacion se enseña, si ahora los jovenes no la tienen es por que los mayores han sido los primeros en fallar al transmitirla, que no pidan ahora lo que no han sabido dar.

Seguro que ademas muchos de los que piden ahora educacion en su tiempo votaron a Zapatero.................. nos joden vivos y encima vamos a estar agradecidos...... manda huevos.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Jul 2019)

por cierto, que lanchas iranies han abordado un petrolero british pese a las amenazas de la fragata que lo escoltaba.

"vosotros mismos, si disparais os hundimos"


----------



## timi (20 Jul 2019)

veremos que pasa

Hundreds Of US Troops Begin Deployment To Saudi Arabia To Counter Iran


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2019)

Siguiendo con el conflicto de EE.UU. con Irán os dejo un documento de "descargo" por parte de ese país y bastante creíble, teniendo en cuenta las MARRANADAS que suelen utilizar los americanos...

Ataque a petroleros en el Golfo de Omán: Posible mano de EE.UU. | HISPANTV

Y este tema va a seguir teniendo cabida en este hilo mientras la tensión siga manteniéndose... Además, si las Bolsas estadounidenses NO han acabado la semana en máximos ha sido, entre otras causas, por este asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Jul 2019)

es que si los iranies cierran ormuz ante la amenaza de bloqueo a sus exportaciones, como han dicho y practican, que o follamos todos o la puta al rio o sea no exporta nadie, el oro es de suponer que se disparará.

esto ha sido en represalia por el petrolero pirateado en gibraltar.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Voy a compartir con vosotros un artículo que acabo de leer y que es muy interesante. RELEVANTE lo que refiere a la revelación efectuada en su momento por Wikileaks y que ha sido pasada por alto en la mayor parte de las webs "metaleras" extranjeras... ya NO digo en nuestro país.

Gold is making a comeback to the world financial system

¡Ojo! porque esto apoyaría algunas de las teorías que sostengo. Los americanos siguen teniendo la "sartén por la mano", a pesar de todos los "imponderables" que existen... y NO menos importantes.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (21 Jul 2019)

Muy interesante Fernando ,, pero eso no provocaría que todas las monedas fiduciarias se fueran al traste ?
como afectaría esto al euro? tendría que efectuar una jugada similar y no todos los estados tienen suficiente oro para un cambio como este.


dejo esto de nuestro compañero antorob

Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10

saludos


----------



## Michael Lenke (21 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Se han adquirido todos, y si fuera posible, se crearían más de los que hay hoy, más del límite 21 millones por pura avaricia. Si ves alguna clave privada por ahí con btc que nadie reclama, avísame por favor, que a mí sí que me interesa.
> Los asquerosamente ricos no pueden comprar todos sin aumentar brutalmente su precio. Y mientras hubiera una persona que no vendiera, no podrían hacerse con todos.
> 
> 
> ...



Me intriga mucho el tema de los 21 millones. Si bitcoin es un algoritmo informático, ¿Que impide modificar esa cifra cuando les convenga? Se que lo han jurado por el niño Jesus, pero ¿que impide modificar eso?

Otro tema que desconozco, tarde o temprano tendremos ordenadores cuanticos que convertiran las claves bitcoin en llaves romanas. ¿Tiene alguien previsto cómo funcionará la migración al nuevo sistema de claves? Si ahora se comenta que hay millones de claves olvidadas que contienen miles de bitcoins perdidos, ¿que porcentaje se perdera en un evento asi y como afectara a la criptodivisa?

Y por último, observando el sistema de minado, suscostes y su decreciente recompensa, ¿No puede llegar un momento en que esos centros sean adquiridos por grandes empresas debido a su inviabilidad económica, convirtiendose esas empresas y sus comisiones en los nuevos bancos centrales que gestionarán la moneda y quien tiene prioridad en entrar en la cadena?

No soy detractor del bitcoin, pero soy muy escéptico con él. Veo muchas fisuras y creo que es un invento boomerang, que han lanzado con la intención de probarlo, ajustarlo e instaurarlo sin asumir riesgos y que una vez consolidado vuelva a sus menos para obtener sus beneficios.

Perdona fernandojcg por desviar el tema nuevamente, pero llevaba dias sin entrar y no me he podido contener de comentar mis dudas. No es necesario que contesteis si no es oportuno retomar estos comentarios.

Saludos y gracias a todos por este interesantísimo hilo.


----------



## tastas (21 Jul 2019)

Jean Droop✘ dijo:


> Me intriga mucho el tema de los 21 millones. Si bitcoin es un algoritmo informático, ¿Que impide modificar esa cifra cuando les convenga? Se que lo han jurado por el niño Jesus, pero ¿que impide modificar eso?
> 
> Otro tema que desconozco, tarde o temprano tendremos ordenadores cuanticos que convertiran las claves bitcoin en llaves romanas. ¿Tiene alguien previsto cómo funcionará la migración al nuevo sistema de claves? Si ahora se comenta que hay millones de claves olvidadas que contienen miles de bitcoins perdidos, ¿que porcentaje se perdera en un evento asi y como afectara a la criptodivisa?
> 
> ...



En Bitcoin eres tú quien tiene mucho poder para decidir qué reglas se van a seguir. Eso es soberanía monetaria recayendo en el individuo y el motivo por el que muchos odian Bitcoin. Para modificar el ritmo de emisión de btc habría que utilizar un software con diferentes reglas. Si no utilizas ese software tu versión de Bitcoin seguirá con las reglas originales. Hace poco un minero creó un bloque que intentaba generar más btc de los permitidos por bloque. Fue rechazado y el minero perdió no solo el bitcoin de más que iba a crear, sino los 12.5 BTC de recompensa por bloque.

Es cierto que si hubiera un consenso amplio el parámetro de emisión de BTC se podría modificar. En monedas como litecoin de alguna manera se puede decir que lo llevaron a cabo. Cogieron BTC y a partir de un nuevo bloque génesis aplicaron nuevas reglas de consenso, en una nueva moneda, eso sí. Pensar que la red BTC iba a ponerse de acuerdo en variar el ritmo de emisión de monedas o que una parte significativa de la red va a crear un fork por este motivo me parece imposible, algo así como que nos pongamos de acuerdo en hacer el metro más corto o más largo. Es posible, pero inviable y más que lo será con el paso del tiempo.

Creo que la computación cuántica obligaría a aumentar la dificultad para la generación de nuevos bloques o a generar un nuevo algoritmo de minado, pero no afectaría a las claves que protegen las direcciones individuales. La inseguridad que generase la computación cuántica sería motivo suficiente para hacer cambios de calado en el protocolo de Bitcoin, y estos son posibles. La criptografía siempre ha supuestoo una carrera armamentística donde note puedes quedar parado. Bitcoin no es el único afectado por este hecho pero sí que me atrevo a decir que lod incentivos a adaptarse son mucho mayores que en otros ámbitos (banca, privacidad de comunicaciones...) donde se utiliza la misma criptografía que en Bitcoin.
La computación cuántica no hará que se olviden bitcoins, en todo caso podría afectar a qué se "encontrasen" Bitcoins que en principio no te pertenecen (robo de claves porque se ha roto el algoritmo de clave pública - privada). Aún así ya he dicho que la computación cuántica no debería llegar a tanto.

La centralización de la minería es una de las grandes preocupaciones. Creo que por muchas trabas que pongamos, las industrias tienden a centralizarse optimizando rendimientos. Ahora, centralización de minería no implica monopolio de Bitcoin. Por un lado, mientras el acceso a la minería sea abierto, cualquier abuso para obtener más beneficios será aprovechado por otro agente, es muy fácil romper un cártel en una red abierta donde se accede sin oedir permiso. Por otro lado los desarrolladores quedan al margen de los mineros, y los usuarios utilizarán el software que consideren oportuno y pueden dejar de usar unas monedas que es la materia prima y objeto de todo el esfuerzo de los mineros, en caso de que estos se comporten de una manera con la que los usuarios de Bitcoin no estén de acuerdo. Hay un mecanismo de teoría de juegos bastante potente actuando para equilibrar las fuerzas que actúan en Bitcoin.
Que el número de monedas emitidas sea decreciente no implica que cada vez los posibles beneficios sean menores. Minar un bloque hoy tiene más recompensa que hacerlo hace 10 años pese a que antes se creaban 50 bitcoins por bloque y hoy solo 12.5 , porque antes el Bitcoin valía 1 dólar y hoy vale 11.000. Además, a esos 12.5 btc hay que añadir lo que se consigue en forma de tasas de minado, algo variable pero que hoy ronda 1 bitcoin extra por bloque y en el futuro no sabemos cuánto será (pero podría ser bastante más).
Aunque Bitcoin fallara, creo que se ha abierto la veda en la competición monetaria y volvemos a la separación de moneda y estado. Aunque la teoría de que esto es una engañifa que nos tienen preparada en forma de megaburbuja con la que deshacerse de toda la deuda fiat sea cierta, el germen mental que supone pensar que el dinero está mejor lejos del control del Estado y que deben competir unas monedas con otras como se hace con cualquier otro producto y servicio se ha escampado y tiene difícil involución.

Taptap


----------



## antorob (21 Jul 2019)

timi dijo:


> Muy interesante Fernando ,, pero eso no provocaría que todas las monedas fiduciarias se fueran al traste ?
> como afectaría esto al euro? tendría que efectuar una jugada similar y no todos los estados tienen suficiente oro para un cambio como este.
> 
> 
> ...



Hola timi.

Gracias pos postear el último artículo, pero si no quieres que se quede atrás , la entrada debería ser

Una hoja de ruta para la plata relacionada con el reset financiero por Cirille Jubert.



Saludos.


----------



## antorob (21 Jul 2019)

No sé donde acabará el Bitcoin, pero lo que realmente pone nerviosos a los bancos centrales es la posibilidad de perder el control en la emisión de las distintas formas de dinero. Hay una lucha a muerte con el "enemigo natural" el oro (y la plata) y ahora les preocupa la irrupción de la libra, criptomoneda que Facebook pretendía lanzar.

Aquí la Reserva Federal vió un grave problema por una cuestión de escala. Facebook tiene 2.300 millones de usuarios que en un momento determinado podían acceder a una criptomoneda. Esta simple posibilidad a semejante escala era un enemigo potencialmente mucho más peligroso que los 21 millones de Bitcoin que pueden llegar a circular.

Por lo tanto las criptos pasan a ser objetivo de control de todos los estados. Pronto veremos una regulación, prohibición de las criptomonedas independientes y una emisión de las criptos estatales.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Jul 2019)

Al hilo de algunos posts anteriores (ando viajando ahora, estoy por Barcelona por unos dias), algunas preguntas para la reflexion (no todos coincidimos en las respuestas, pero posiblemente muchos de nosotros en este hilo coincideremos en los triggers o latent factors que hay detras; por otro lado, los entrecomillados los he puesto con toda la intencion):

1. Por que la gente TIENE que comprarse un piso en una CIUDAD si tiene que ENDEUDARSE para ello? Es por falta de educacion? Es por presion social? 
2. Por que creemos que la sociedad de ahora es mas "rica" que la de nuestros padres? No sera que no medimos la "riqueza" como deberiamos?
3. Por que tenemos tenemos que preguntarnos (nosotros, los que pensamos en oro / plata como refugio solamente) si el Au o la Ag estan caros para entrar ahora? Es mas, por que nos lo preguntamos nunca? Somos coherentes con lo que realmente decimos?

Sobre Iran, yo que vivo en Ormuz y en linea recta estoy a algo menos de 120 km de la costa Irani, lo que os puedo decir es que se vive una tensa calma. El dia que evacue a mi familia de alli, sera el dia "D". Los viejos del lugar vivieron las guerras del golfo en este lugar donde vivo y nunca sintieron una amenaza proxima. Sin embargo en este caso es diferente, puesto que el cerco a Iran es tan asfixiante que salvo que Europa empiece a utilizar el INSTEX para permitir que Iran respire, habran objetivos claros especialmente en Oman y UAE sin que nadie; pueda evitarlo. Oman es es silent player que acabara ganando a largo plazo en el almacenamiento fisico de petroleo. Y en cuanto a Qatar, seguid si podeis sus movimientos.... suelen anticipar algunas noticias...

Bon dia...


----------



## antorob (21 Jul 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Al hilo de algunos posts anteriores (ando viajando ahora, estoy por Barcelona por unos dias), algunas preguntas para la reflexion (no todos coincidimos en las respuestas, pero posiblemente muchos de nosotros en este hilo coincideremos en los triggers o latent factors que hay detras; por otro lado, los entrecomillados los he puesto con toda la intencion):
> 
> 1. Por que la gente TIENE que comprarse un piso en una CIUDAD si tiene que ENDEUDARSE para ello? Es por falta de educacion? Es por presion social?
> 2. Por que creemos que la sociedad de ahora es mas "rica" que la de nuestros padres? No sera que no medimos la "riqueza" como deberiamos?
> ...



Hola JohnGalt.

No sé si te servirá de ayuda, pero viendo los acontecimientos de los últimos meses, me preocupa la posibilidad de una guerra a gran escala.


Ante el incremento de los conflictos bélicos, sobre todo pensando en las escaramuzas en el estrecho de Ormuz, traigo una posible explicación de lo que nos espera de ahora en adelante, basado en la explicación que ofrece la Ley de los ciclos sociales de P.R. Sarkar.

En un capitulo del libro "la gran crisis de 2020" desarrollaba la teoría propuesta por Sarkar.

Copio el capitulo entero.

P.R. Sarkar presentó una teoría conocida como la ley de los ciclos sociales, basada en la
aplicación del método de análisis del determinismo histórico a la evolución de la naturaleza
humana.

Sarkar estudió el comportamiento humano y según la capacidad de cada individuo enumeró cuatro
tipos de personas según sus habilidades dominantes.

1o). Algunas personas destacan por su destreza y fuerza. Se encuentran cómodos realizando
trabajos físicos o en los que es primordial un buen uso de la fuerza. Resistencia, valor, destreza
son características de estos individuos. Sarkar cree que tienen personalidad de “guerreros”.
Militares, policías, atletas, bomberos son profesiones típicas donde el uso de la fuerza prevalece.

2o). Otro tipo de personas destacan por sus capacidades intelectuales. Para Sarkar, un “intelectual”
es todo aquel que trata de resolver los problemas mediante su intelecto en lugar de utilizar la fuerza
física. Filósofos, escritores, ingenieros, científicos, abogados, médicos, sacerdotes serían las
profesiones elegidas por estos individuos.

3o). La tercera clase de personas son aquellas que buscan la consecución de riquezas por encima
de todo. Pueden ser brillantes pero utilizan todas sus habilidades para obtener aquellos tipos de
activos que les asegure el bienestar. A estos individuos les llama “logreros”. Mercaderes,
banqueros, prestamistas serían las profesiones tipo que desempeñan estas personas.

4o). La última clase difiere bastante de las otras tres categorías. No tienen la fuerza de los
guerreros, ni la brillantez del intelectual ni la habilidad del logrero y además carecen de ambición
que puede motivar a los otros tres. No tienen formación adecuada y por todo ello son la mano de
obra explotada que siempre existe en toda sociedad. Son los llamados “menesterosos”. Peones,
trabajadores del campo, reponedores son ejemplos de profesiones habituales en estos individuos.

Como se puede ver, en esta clasificación no intervienen criterios económicos sino de aptitudes.

Las características de cada categoría no siempre tienen un 100%. Hay individuos con mezcla de
habilidades entre una o varias categorías, pero siempre tienen una marca especial que define a cada
persona en una clase. También puede existir la movilidad social dentro de las categorías. Una
persona puede adquirir otras capacidades distintas a las que tenia mediante el trabajo o el estudio y
saltar de un tipo a otro. Pero no es la regla sino la excepción.

En todas las sociedades, por lo general, los guerreros se encargan de mantener la ley y el orden, los
intelectuales cultivan la filosofía y la religión, y los logreros dirigen la economía mientras los
menesterosos sirven como mano de obra.
Cuando en una sociedad o una civilización las personas que mandan tienen una componente más
acusada de cualquier categoría, decimos que el gobierno esta dominado por una clase. Por ejemplo
si los gobernantes son mayoritariamente intelectuales el gobierno será “intelectual”. La clase
menesterosa no gobierna nunca pero a veces, la dejadez y corrupción inunda la clase dirigente y el
pueblo cae en la pobreza. Ese sería un gobierno menesteroso.


Ninguna categoría puede ejercer el mando por tiempo indefinido. Existe una rotación entre el
dominio de una categoría y otra. El movimiento social definido como el cambio entre el gobierno
de una clase a otra, está perfectamente establecido y solo puede llevar un orden. A un gobierno de
menesterosos le sustituye un gobierno de guerreros. Tras un periodo, a éste le sigue una época de
intelectuales y a su vez, posteriormente llega el control de los logreros, para cerrar el círculo de
nuevo con los menesterosos y volver a empezar. Esta evolución social es la ley de los ciclos
sociales de P.R. Sarkar.

La importancia de esta ley viene dada cuando aplicamos esta clasificación a nuestros dirigentes en
la actualidad. Desde hace tiempo estamos dirigidos por los menesterosos. La corrupción, desidia y
extensión de la pobreza y las deudas campan a nuestro alrededor.

Es sólo cuestión de tiempo que esta época llegue a su fin y por la ley natural los guerreros
(militares) tomen el mando. Encuadrando este análisis en la situación mundial vemos como los
acontecimientos que nos trae el futuro están determinados por una ley natural. Detrás del desorden
y la corrupción viene la guerra o la imposición de férreas dictaduras para eliminar todo aquello que
nos lleva a la autodestrucción.

Desde este punto de vista no resulta raro hablar de las luchas por los recursos. La abundancia da
paso a la escasez y alguien debe encargarse de repartir los elementos imprescindibles para la vida.
No solo el petróleo, el agua potable y otros elementos escasos deben ser distribuidos con criterios
de supervivencia y no solo para mayor enriquecimiento de una parte muy pequeña de la población.

_______________________________________________________________________________


Es difícil encontrar otra época que encaje como un guante con la categoría de nuestros dirigentes.

Creo que está muy claro que la gran mayoría de los políticos actuales no mira mas que en su propio beneficio. La corrupción es generalizada. El egoísmo, el hedonismo, presiden la actuación de la sociedad. Una especie de Sodoma y Gomorra adaptada al siglo XXI , está extendida en todo Occidente con una rápida penetración en el resto de países emergentes.

Siguiendo la ley de los ciclos sociales ahora viene una época de guerreros. 

Por lo tanto, ya no puede extrañarnos la proliferación de guerras. Guerras de divisas, comerciales y por recursos, darán paso a guerras militares ampliamente extendidas.

Y otro ciclo dará comienzo o bien la falta de recursos generará una crisis "que no se acabará nunca", dominada con mano de hierro por una dictadura mundial, administradora del decrecimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (21 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> No sé donde acabará el Bitcoin, pero lo que realmente pone nerviosos a los bancos centrales es la posibilidad de perder el control en la emisión de las distintas formas de dinero. Hay una lucha a muerte con el "enemigo natural" el oro (y la plata) y ahora les preocupa la irrupción de la libra, criptomoneda que Facebook pretendía lanzar.
> 
> Aquí la Reserva Federal vió un grave problema por una cuestión de escala. Facebook tiene 2.300 millones de usuarios que en un momento determinado podían acceder a una criptomoneda. Esta simple posibilidad a semejante escala era un enemigo potencialmente mucho más peligroso que los 21 millones de Bitcoin que pueden llegar a circular.
> 
> ...



La cripto de Facebook no es una cripto realmente. Y como FB está dentro de la órbita legal del estado, no van a enfrentarse a él en ningún sentido. El estado va a regular y disponer de Libra en la forma que deseen. Los miedos de hoy serán eliminados con la regulación de mañana.

¿Que te apuestas a que Libra se diseñará de tal forma que el estado pueda intervenir, incluso sin el permiso de FB, en cualquier cuenta siempre que el interés del estado, que no es otro que el interés de los que gobiernan, esté en juego?

El miedo del estado no es al respecto de ser un emisor monopólico, ya que van a permitir que Libra coexista con dinero fiduciario.


El miedo del estado es hacia todo dinero fuerte que proviene del mercado. BTC es dinero puro emitido desde instancias de libre mercado radical, y sus objetivos, sus principios, su destino, son independientes de los intereses del estado.

Los propagandistas del estado estos días están hablando exponiendo toda clase de estupideces hacia BTC, porque se empiezan a dar cuenta de lo que significa un dinero cuya soberanía reside en el pueblo, de donde emana y se origina.

Algunos de entre ellos, los más listos, empiezan a darse cuenta de que BTC no se puede detener.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Respecto a tus preguntas...

1º) ¿Y por qué NO? Yo un buen día me cansé de pagar alquiler y realizar una vida más propia de un "nómada", de manera que decidí comprarme una vivienda y, obviamente, endeudándome para poder llevar a cabo su adquisición. La misma adquirió el carácter de "base" desde donde poder moverme en mi profesión. ¿Me equivoqué? NI MUCHÍSIMO MENOS... Ha sido de largo la mejor Inversión que he realizado. Es más, posiblemente, en unos años decida cambiar de lugar de residencia y esa vivienda la podré vender en cualquier momento, aparte de obtener unas importantes plusvalías.

2º) Nuestra Sociedad es MUCHO MÁS RICA que la de nuestros padres... Eso se sabe teniendo una determinada edad y ¡Ojo! que me estoy refiriendo a España. Otra cosa MUY DISTINTA es que hayamos alcanzado un "TECHO" en el Bienestar social y que ahora se esté desarrollando una más que evidente DECADENCIA...

3º) Uno, dependiendo de lo que POSEA, puede ver los MPs más caros o más baratos. Para mí, el Oro empieza a estar "caro" y la Plata sigue estando MUY BARATA, a pesar del "peso" que tiene en mi Patrimonio.

Resumiendo, JohnGalt: Cada cual es un "mundo" y aquí compartimos experiencias, conocimientos, etc., pero resulta obvio que nos movemos en función de nuestras "percepciones" y, sobre todo, por nuestra experiencia REAL en esta vida. Lo que pueda haber servido para uno, puede ser totalmente ineficaz para otro.

# antorob: MUY INTERESANTE lo que has aportado en el día de hoy. NO he tenido tiempo de "profundizar" en ello, pero me pondré a la tarea en cuanto disponga de tiempo.

Y SÍ, se acercan los tiempos de la "estirpe" GUERRERA...

Saludos.


----------



## Zachary Richard (21 Jul 2019)

.


----------



## antorob (21 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Que te apuestas a que Libra se diseñará de tal forma que el estado pueda intervenir, incluso sin el permiso de FB, en cualquier cuenta siempre que el interés del estado, que no es otro que el interés de los que gobiernan, esté en juego?



¿Y eso no es una regulación estatal?.

BTC existe desde hace varios años y hasta ahora no había molestado a las autoridades.

Libra, incluso antes de existir, había generado una preocupación masiva en los reguladores. No hace falta que ponga la extensa serie de declaraciones en su contra. Un ejemplo,

La Fed se pronuncia sobre Facebook Libra y no son buenas noticias para la red social

Insisto, es una cuestión de escalas. 2.300 millones de personas, es una cantidad demasiado grande para manejar una casi criptomoneda.

¿Cuantas personas poseen BTC?.

Creo que la diferencia está clara.

Y la respuesta diferente de las autoridades ante el BTC y la libra, también,

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # JohnGalt: Respecto a tus preguntas...
> 
> ...




Asi es, el eterno "mapa" versus "territorio". Nuestra realidad nos hace ver multiples mapas, cada uno ve el suyo filtrado por sus experiencias, situacion, entorno, etc... y todos ellos distintos al del territorio.... asi que nos movemos por percepciones. 

La primera pregunta que fomrule va mas orientada hacia la deuda. Robert Hemphill, Credit Manager de la Federal Reserve Bank in Atlanta, ya lo dejo bien claro cuando escribio:

"Si todos los prestamos bancarios se pagasen, nadie podria tener un deposito en un banco, y no habria ni un solo dolar o ni una sola moneda o ni una sola divisa en circulacion. Es una reflexion impactante. Dependemos totalmente del sistema bancario. Alguien tiene que pedir prestado todo dolar que este en circulacion, en metalico o en credito. Si los bancos son capaces de crear suficiente dinero sintetico, tendremos prosperidad; de lo contrario, sufriremos la escasez. No somos absolutamente nadie sin un sistema monetario. Cuando se es capaz de entender la situacion, parece casi increible asumir lo absurdo de esta desesperante (JG note: en el sentido de "sin visos de solucion") situacion"

Esto es de 1936. Si podeis leer este libro de nuestros abuelos... . Edward Griffin, _The Creature From Jekyll Island_ (Westlake Village, CA: American Media, 2002),.... vereis que la humanidad ha sido incapaz de evitar lo que se viene durante mas de 100 anyos.

Asi que yo no me endeudo. Ni para una casa, ni unas vacaciones, ni un coche. Es mi contribucion a no contribuir con el sistema (del que debo seguir siendo parte, parcialmente).

Sobre la riqueza, yo no la mido en "assets wealth". Yo lo que veo en los paises en los que he vivido, es que este enlace refleja la realidad, una realidad cada dia mas visible:

Global Inequality - Inequality.org

Por otro lado, mas riqueza no es mayor calidad de vida, y creo que el medir riqueza en lugar de felicidad o calidad de vida es lo que nos esta llevando al abismo. Es uno de los 7 PC's, la codicia. 

Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola JohnGalt.
> 
> No sé si te servirá de ayuda, pero viendo los acontecimientos de los últimos meses, me preocupa la posibilidad de una guerra a gran escala.
> 
> ...



Hola antorob,

como siempre, un placer leerte.

Sobre lo que comentas, es interesante.

Sobre la corrupcion, ya lo dijo Tacito: "corruptissima republica plurimae leges". A estas alturas, mas que corrupcion es podredumbre, pues sobran leyes, y es mas, algunas no aseguran equidad.


Sarkar es demasiado espiritual para mi. La teoria de Sarkar es para mi como una ilusion, pues basa su modelo the sociedad ejemplar (quizas sostenible?, aunque creo que nunca lo menciona) partiendo de una base espiritual que no es otra que la comprension espiritual de los seres humanos para con el mundo que les rodea y del que forman parte. No llego a tanto, no tengo la paciencia para llegar a ello. Sarkar propone un modelo sobre el que se podria intervenir en base a un ideal.... No deja de ser un modelo. Creo que lo que ha acelerado los ciclos de la historia que se han vivido es la tecnologia. Estoy leyendo ahora a Zoilo sobre los alanos en Espanya... y ya antes se mataban todos los dias... pero sin tecnologia....

Por otro lado, la doble moral no la compro: petrolero en Gibraltrar por lo de Siria es licito, si lo hace Iran no lo es, pero vemos los ranking de paises suministrando armas a los GCC y afines y estan todos los de la doble moral. Aqui todos somos malos y buenos, depende desde el lado que nos miremos.

La tecnologia nos ha permitido evolucionar y es la que nos va a permitir extinguirnos antes.

La entropia siempre va a existir a todos los niveles.

Saludos


----------



## Ricardgar (21 Jul 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Como sabéis algunos, hace poco que he empezado a comprar MP´s debido a la incertidumbre global existente.
Viendo el conflicto geopolítico en la zona del golfo pérsico, la guerra comercial con China, la próxima manifestación de la crisis que está a las puertas, los movimientos que está habiendo en el sector bancario, etc... decidí empezar a comprar plata como valor refugio.
Como veo en grave peligro tener depositado el dinero en el banco, di el paso comprando plata. De esta manera, en caso de un corralito o cualquier otra tropelía por parte de los políticos que nos desgobiernan, al menos una parte importante de éstos, los tendría bajo mi control.
Gracias a vuestros posts, me estoy empapando de información que me está ayudando a comprender más este mundillo.
Elegí la plata porque actualmente está muy barata. Lo afirmáis muchos de vosotros y lo afirman expertos analistas internacionales en el mundo de los MP´s. La verdad es que estoy contento con la compra realizada hasta la fecha.
Cuando empecé a informarme por los MP´s allá por el mes de enero/febrero de este año mi mirada no estaba puesta en la plata sino en el oro.
Por aquel entonces la onza cotizaba a unos 1150€ aprox.
A partir del mes de junio su precio empezó a subir y hoy cotiza a 1270€ aprox.
Os planteo mi situación:

Tengo dudas acerca de sí comprar oro o no hacerlo.
Fernandojcg comenta que el oro comienza a estar "caro". Me imagino que sus necesidades de oro están más que cubiertas y, por ello, no ve atractivo entrar a estos precios. Supongo que muchos de los aquí presentes están en una situación similar.
En mi caso particular, no dispongo de oro.
¿Qué es lo que me frena su compra?
Que está a un precio relativamente próximo a sus máximos históricos (hablando en euros). En otras divisas ya está en máximos.
Sé que el oro siempre tendrá valor y que, si decido comprar, siempre valdrá algo... pero, ¿vale la pena hacerlo a este precio?
La impresión descontrolada de papel moneda, conflictos bélicos, muy probable bajada de tipos en USA, crisis en el sector financiero y otros factores deberían producir una subida del precio del oro. Se comenta incluso que su precio puede dispararse a finales del 2020 a precios superiores a los 2000€/oz pero también es verdad que muchos de los analistas que hacen estos comentarios (no me refiero a los foreros de burbuja) son parte interesada porque negocian con MP´s.
Mike Maloney fue una de las primeras personas a las que lei cuando empecé a interesarme por los MP´s. Él mismo reconoce en sus videos que empezó a comprar oro cuando cotizaba a unos 400$/oz. Aún sigue recomendando su compra. Para él todavía está muy barato según sus estudios de historia monetaria pero claro, es parte interesada. Se dedica a la compra/venta de MP´s.
Como su argumento no está en consonancia con lo que comenta Fernandojcg, forero cuyas opiniones respeto muchísimo, me hace dudar.
Pero hay otro forero que también me ha marcado y que me da a entender que el tiempo se agota y que todavía se está a tiempo de entrar.
Como dijo hace unos días Caballero sin espada: "Sólo hay dos estados diferenciados: Has comprado o no lo has hecho"
Esta cita me ha marcado, lo prometo.
Ahí está el gran dilema, comprar o no hacerlo.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (21 Jul 2019)

Yo tengo cierta cantidad ahorrada en oro y en septiembre de año pasado mis indicadores me señalaban que era buen momento para ampliar.

Al final como no me acabé de decidir por el método para comprar una cantidad importante (lo querría sin factura y sin dar datos, albarán como mucho) pasó el momento ideal y creo que no volverá a haber un momento tan bueno pero aún así esperaré a que corrija, ya que mis indicadores ahora no lo aconsejan.


----------



## kikepm (21 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> ¿Y eso no es una regulación estatal?.
> 
> BTC existe desde hace varios años y hasta ahora no había molestado a las autoridades.
> 
> ...



No se de donde sacas que BTC hasta ahora no ha molestado a las autoridades. YA hace varias burbujas todos los medios asociados al estado lo vinculan con drogas, armas, ramsonware y demás bestialidades.

Estamos asistiendo a un cambio de sistema monetario que va a ser lento y doloroso. Los apologetas del sistema de expolio que viven de las migajas que deja, no van a dar tregua a cualquier cosa que sea capaz de plantear una alternativa.


El oro y la plata han estado bien controlados durante varias décadas, sobre todo cuando las consecuencias de los desmanes monetarios del dinero fiat no se dejaban sentir en exceso. 

Pero la gente está perfiendo la confianza en el dinero del estado a marchas forzadas. Cada vez somo más los que vemos evidente que el estado no puede seguir falsificando sin consecuencias. 

Solo los viejunos, pensionistas y empleados públicos, morirán sin entender que el estado y el dinero estatal están irremisiblemente abocados a la destrucción de valor, que en su lucha desesperada por mantener un sistema de saqueo inmisericorde, van a terminar por destruir la vaca lechera.

BTC no solo devuelve a la ciudadanía el dinero sólido, sino que termina con la injusticia de un dinero corrupto que sirve a los intereses de las élites.

Que pienses que Libra va a suponer algo más que BTC por que haya una mayor cantidad de usuarios de FB es no entender el quid de la cuestión.

LA clave no es la cantidad de usuarios, en eso el dinero estatal sigue en aplastante mayoría. Y el dinero Facebook no es sino una extensión del dinero estatal.

La clave es que hay cada vez una mayor cantidad de personas que niegan validez al modelo actual, aquel por el cual una minoría en el gobierno determina quien produce que cantidad de dinero, y en que manos se pone ese nuevo dinero. 


La gente quiere soberanía personal. No que un funcionario o un político corrupto decidan que valor tienen sus compras futuras en términos de los papeles de colores que les dan por trabajar.


No entender esto es lo que hace que gente incluso bien informada esté haciendo malos pronósticos desde hace años con respecto al valor futuro de BTC.


BTC devuelve el poder a la gente, contra el poder del estado. Eso es lo único verdaderamente importante.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Leí hace bastantes años el libro que comentas y en la reunión de la Isla de Jekyll es donde se "larvó" la creación de la FED... Francamente, es un libro MUY RECOMENDABLE.

Dices que NO te endeudas, pero si no lo haces es porque adquieres a TOCATEJA lo que precisas o consideras oportuno. Esa "maniobralidad" NO está disponible para la mayor parte de la población de aquí y del mundo entero. Por lo tanto, NO me vale como "ejemplo" a seguir. Además, ¿el endeudamiento es algo propio de nuestros tiempos? Pues, históricamente sabemos que SIEMPRE ha existido, así que...

Y comprar a TOCATEJA o mediante endeudamiento NO deja de ser lo MISMO, pero de forma diferente: se utiliza un "dinero" que circula dentro del Sistema... de aquí, en la Tierra.

Por otro lado, el endeudamiento, dentro de unos cauces "normales", NO tiene porqué ser "negativo". Te recuerdo la frase de Keynes: "Si yo te debo una libra, tengo un problema; pero si te debo un millón, el problema es tuyo"...

Respecto a la "riqueza", JohnGalt, muchas veces nos "malinterpretamos" por una simple cuestión de "semántica". Me entenderás mejor con esta frases de Woody Allen: "El dinero no da la Felicidad, pero tiene una sensación tan parecida, que necesita un especialista muy avanzado para verificar la diferencia"... ¿Estamos de acuerdo?

En realidad, la concepción que yo tengo de la "riqueza" consiste mucho más en su DISFRUTE que en su "posesión"... Y esto lo hice mío en su momento, pero después de leer a Aristóteles...

Y la Codicia sirve de poco... a la larga propicia MUCHAS CAÍDAS y, por regla general, demuestra una carencia de ÉTICA, pero sobre todo para consigo mismo.

# Ricargar: Que para mí el Oro esté "caro" se traduce como que ya poseo el Oro que considero SUFICIENTE y a au precio actual NO me interesa. Eso NO es traspolable a otras personas que carecen de Oro o de la suficiente "cantidad" para ellas.

Dicho esto, y de acuerdo a tus "percepciones", deberías valorar si es o no el momento para incoporar algo de Oro a tu Patrimonio. En tu caso podría estar en "precio". NO es lo mismo tener algo preciado que NO tenerlo...

Yo NO suelo hacer npc a los "gurús" que viven de los MPs o de la especulación con los mismos. Los leo, pero desde luego NO me "invitan" a NADA y SIEMPRE me muevo por mis propios análisis. Hasta ahora me ha ido MUY BIEN así.

Para finalizar, Ricargard, te remito a las palabras de Caballero sin espada... Tampoco tienes porqué comprar una cantidad con la que te encuentres "incómodo" o fuera de tus posibilidades.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (21 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> No se de donde sacas que BTC hasta ahora no ha molestado a las autoridades. YA hace varias burbujas todos los medios asociados al estado lo vinculan con drogas, armas, ramsonware y demás bestialidades.
> 
> Estamos asistiendo a un cambio de sistema monetario que va a ser lento y doloroso. Los apologetas del sistema de expolio que viven de las migajas que deja, no van a dar tregua a cualquier cosa que sea capaz de plantear una alternativa.
> 
> ...



Espero que estas declaraciones de Powell te aclaren la diferencia entre btc y libra para los banqueros centrales.

Presidente de la Reserva Federal: "Nadie lo usa": Bitcoin es un activo especulativo, como el oro

"BTC no lo usa casi nadie para pagar..., frente a libra que tiene una escala potencialmente sistémica".

No son mis palabras, son de Jerome Powell. Además, habla del BTC " es un almacen especulativo como el oro".

No me gusta Facebook, asi que te puedes imaginar mi opinión sobre libra.

En lo que estamos de acuerdo es que cualquier mecanismo capaz de quitar el poder de los bancos centrales, bienvenido sea. El fraude masivo cometido por los bancos centrales al llamar dinero a papelitos sin valor, no tiene parangón en la historia.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2019)

¿Más "problemas"?

British Airways suspende vuelos a El Cairo por siete días

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (21 Jul 2019)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Como sabéis algunos, hace poco que he empezado a comprar MP´s debido a la incertidumbre global existente.
> Viendo el conflicto geopolítico en la zona del golfo pérsico, la guerra comercial con China, la próxima manifestación de la crisis que está a las puertas, los movimientos que está habiendo en el sector bancario, etc... decidí empezar a comprar plata como valor refugio.
> Como veo en grave peligro tener depositado el dinero en el banco, di el paso comprando plata. De esta manera, en caso de un corralito o cualquier otra tropelía por parte de los políticos que nos desgobiernan, al menos una parte importante de éstos, los tendría bajo mi control.
> ...



Aqui nadie tiene una bolita de cristal para vaticinar, si va a subir o bajar el oro, los que tienen experiencia en los metales, pueden expresar sus inquietudes, de como se va a desarrollar el mercado.
Hace unos dias me encontre a un buen amigo platero y charlando le pregunte como iba el negocio, y me dijo parado, tu te crees que estando el metal a 41 euros el gramo alguien puede comprar o hacer algo, me refiero a 18 K
Ahi tienes la prueba que hay momentos, que es mejor esperar acontecimientos.
Hace algunos años, cuando el oro comenzo a subir como la espuma, "algunos", se creian que iban a pegar el pelotazo, y compraban y compraban, luego llego el momento que corrijio y se desesperaron porque perdieron mucho dinero y solo lo pueden recuperar con el paso de muchisimos años que el metal corrija.
No se cuantos años no consulto el precio de los MP,s, pero si dices que has comprado plata y leo en este hilo que la plata esta barata por muchos de los conforeros, pues tu mismo, y como veo que es como refugio, no como negocio aprovechate.


----------



## tastas (21 Jul 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Asi es, el eterno "mapa" versus "territorio". Nuestra realidad nos hace ver multiples mapas, cada uno ve el suyo filtrado por sus experiencias, situacion, entorno, etc... y todos ellos distintos al del territorio.... asi que nos movemos por percepciones.
> 
> La primera pregunta que fomrule va mas orientada hacia la deuda. Robert Hemphill, Credit Manager de la Federal Reserve Bank in Atlanta, ya lo dejo bien claro cuando escribio:
> 
> ...



El mismísimo John Galt hablando de la codicia como un pecado capital. Acabáramos.

"Habéis oído decir que esta es una época de crisis moral. Lo has dicho tú mismo, en parte con miedo, en parte esperando que esas palabras carecieran de sentido. Habéis clamado que los pecados del hombre están destruyendo el mundo y habéis maldecido la naturaleza humana por resistirse a practicar las virtudes que exigíais. Como la virtud, para vosotros, consiste en sacrificio, habéis exigido más sacrificios tras cada nuevo desastre. En nombre de un regreso a la moralidad, habéis sacrificado todas las maldades que considerabais la causa de vuestras desgracias. Habéis sacrificado la justicia a la piedad. Habéis sacrificado la independencia a la unidad. Habéis sacrificado la razón a la fe. Habéis sacrificado la riqueza a la necesidad. Habéis sacrificado la autoestima a la autonegación. Habéis sacrificado la felicidad al deber.

Habéis destruido todo lo que considerabais malo y conseguido todo lo que considerabais bueno. ¿Por qué, entonces, os estremecéis horrorizados al ver el mundo a vuestro alrededor? Ese mundo no es el producto de vuestros pecados, es el producto y la imagen de vuestras virtudes. Es vuestro ideal moral hecho realidad en su total y absoluta perfección. Habéis luchado por él, habéis soñado con él, lo habéis deseado, y yo…, yo soy el hombre que os ha concedido vuestro deseo"

"la verdad es lo que la gente decida que sea, y la gente son todos excepto tú; la realidad es lo que la gente diga que es, no hay hechos objetivos, sólo existen los deseos arbitrarios de la gente; el hombre que busca el conocimiento en un laboratorio con tubos de ensayo y lógica es un estúpido anticuado y supersticioso; el verdadero científico es un hombre que anda por ahí realizando encuestas públicas; y, si no fuera por la codicia egoísta de los fabricantes de vigas de acero, que tienen un obvio interés en obstruir el progreso de la ciencia, te darías cuenta de que la ciudad de Nueva York no existe, porque una encuesta de toda la población mundial revelaría, por abrumadora mayoría, que sus creencias prohíben que exista."

"Tú, que eres tan inocente para creer que las fuerzas desatadas en tu mundo de hoy están motivadas por la codicia de saqueo material…, la urgencia de los místicos por despojos es sólo un velo para encubrir de su mente la naturaleza de su motivo. La riqueza es un medio de vida humana, y ellos dicen querer la riqueza, imitando a seres vivos, para fingirse a ellos mismos que desean vivir. Pero su sucia complacencia en el lujo saqueado no es un deleite, es una escapatoria. Ellos no quieren ser dueños de tu fortuna, quieren que tú la pierdas; ellos no quieren triunfar, quieren que tú fracases; ellos no quieren vivir, quieren que tú mueras; ellos no desean nada, odian la existencia, y continúan corriendo, cada uno de ellos intentando no enterarse de que el objeto de su odio es él mismo."

"Nosotros somos la causa de todos los valores que codiciáis, nosotros, quienes realizamos el proceso de pensar, que es el proceso de definir identidad y descubrir conexiones causales. Nosotros te enseñamos a conocer, a hablar, a producir, a desear, a amar. Tú, que abandonas la razón, si no fuese por nosotros, quienes la preservamos, tú no serías capaz de satisfacer y ni siquiera de concebir tus deseos. No serías capaz de desear los vestidos que no habrían sido hechos, el coche que no habría sido inventado, el dinero que no habría sido concebido como intercambio para mercancías inexistentes, la admiración que no habría sido experimentada por hombres que no lograron nada, el amor que pertenece y tiene que ver sólo con quienes preservan su capacidad de pensar, de elegir, de valorar."

Tú –que saltas como un salvaje desde la jungla de tus sentimientos a la Quinta Avenida de nuestra Nueva York y proclamas que quieres seguir con las luces eléctricas, pero destruir los generadores– es nuestra riqueza la que estás usando mientras nos destruyes, son nuestros valores los que estás usando mientras nos condenas, es nuestro lenguaje el que estás usando mientras niegas la mente."

Ayn Rand, Rebelión de Atlas.






Taptap


----------



## tastas (21 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Insisto, es una cuestión de escalas. 2.300 millones de personas, es una cantidad demasiado grande para manejar una casi criptomoneda.
> 
> ¿Cuantas personas poseen BTC?.
> 
> ...



La diferencia es que con Libra el Estado tiene a alguien con quien sentarse en la mesa para mantener una comida amigable.
En btc lo intentaron con Gavin Andreesen y desde la comunidad le enviaron a tomar por culo.

Taptap


----------



## timi (21 Jul 2019)

ricardgar , no permitas que nadie te diga cual es la mejor forma de dormir a pierna suelta , eso solo lo puedes experimentar tu.
Si se trata de comprar oro como seguro , nunca es tarde , siempre con dinero que no se necesite y poco a poco ,,, tu mismo fijaras la cantidad máxima a partir de la cual ya no duermes tranquilo
Si se trata de dar un pelotazo , tal como indica asqueado , no tenemos una bola de cristal , ten por seguro que si la tuviéramos modificaríamos esa cantidad máxima

saludos


----------



## asqueado (21 Jul 2019)

*La incertidumbre generada por el cambio de rumbo de los bancos centrales lleva al oro a máximos de seis años*







Las riesgos geopolíticos y la amenaza de una desaceleración de la economía a nivel global impulsan a los inversores a abandonar la renta variable e invertir en *activos refugio, como es el caso del oro*. De este modo, el metal precioso *se ha disparado en lo que va de año más de un 11% y se ha situado en máximos de seis años.*
Esta revalorización del oro muestra por un lado la *mayor aversión al riesgo* de los inversores, que está provocando también una oleada de compras de deuda soberana y que ha llevado las *rentabilidades de los bonos a mínimos históricos*. El bund, el bono alemán de referencia en Europa, cotiza en terreno negativo desde el pasado mes de abril y la deuda española se encuentra en mínimos históricos justo por encima del 0,2%.
*Aitor Méndez*, analista de IG Markets, señala que "el *giro dovish* de los bancos centrales, especialmente de la Fed, s*e está reflejando en la cotización del oro*. A finales del año pasado también había miedo a la guerra comercial, pero el oro caía porque los inversores compraban dólares convencidos de que la Reserva Federal (Fed) subiría los tipos. Ahora sucede todo lo contrario, se esperaban bajadas de tipos de la Fed, lo que debilita al dólar y como consecuencia, se encarece el oro".

Y es que el metal precioso *ha llegado a alcanzar los 1.450 dólares* por onza, en una espiral alcista que comenzó hace aproximadamente un año, cuando comenzó la guerra arancelaria entre Estados Unidos y China. Junto al cambio de dirección en política monetaria por parte de los bancos centrales está la *crisis del sector minero* y las tensiones vividas esta semana en Oriente Medio entre Donald Trump e Irán.
Desequilibrio entre oferta y demanda

*Marc Ribes*, confundador de Blackbird, destaca que, "además de la inestabilidad geopolítica, existe otro factor que está afectando ampliamente a la cotización del oro en el corto plazo. Muchas mineras, después de varios años de crisis, han cerrado. Por lo tanto, si aumenta la demanda de este metal esas fábricas de producción no pueden generar esa capacidad de oro. El *desequilibrio que se produce entre la oferta y la demanda provoca el alza en el precio* que estamos viendo desde comienzos de año".
De este modo, la falta de rentabilidad de los bonos junto con el temor al riesgo de la renta variable empuja a los inversores a refugiarse en la seguridad del oro. Esto, unido al hecho de que los *bancos centrales también están aumentando sus reservas del metal precioso*, como es el caso de China y Rusia, hace prever que la tendencia alcista podría continuar en los próximo meses si Trump no lo impide ‘a golpe de tuit’.

La incertidumbre generada por el cambio de rumbo de los bancos centrales lleva al oro a máximos de seis años


----------



## Ricardgar (21 Jul 2019)

En primer lugar quería agradeceros a todos vuestras respuestas.
Mi objetivo no es dar ningún pelotazo. La especulación nunca me ha interesado.
Intentar salvaguardar mi patrimonio sí es mi obligación y para ello previamente intento obtener información para no dar palos de ciego.
En este foro hay gente experimentada en los MP´s y con mucha cultura. Leyendo según qué posts te das cuenta de ello rápido.
He comenzado comprando plata en lugares de confianza que sin vuestra ayuda no hubiera conocido tan fácilmente.
Muchas gracias, de verdad. Mi idea sería ir acumulando plata y, de vez en cuando, adquirir alguna moneda bullion de oro, p.ej:Krugerrand o maples 
Recopilando lugares que he visto en este foro donde adquirirlo me gustaría saber cual o cuales os dan más confianza de todos estos: Andorrano Joyería, Dracma Metales, CoinInvest o Goldsilver.be.
Y luego otra pregunta. He visto en varios sitios que hay monedas de años diversos a precios algo más asequibles de las monedas de 2019.
¿Lo hacen por eliminar stock de años pasados? ¿O tienen las monedas algún tipo de imperfección que reducen su valor?
¿Qué me recomendáis? Comprar moneda de este año o de años diversos.
Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias.


----------



## antorob (21 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> La diferencia es que con Libra el Estado tiene a alguien con quien sentarse en la mesa para mantener una comida amigable.
> En btc lo intentaron con Gavin Andreesen y desde la comunidad le enviaron a tomar por culo.
> 
> Taptap



Es la última respuesta, porque es el hilo del oro y estamos abusando.

Literalmente, ¿cuantas personas físicas usan el BTC?.

Una tecnología nueva (cadena de bloques), con un potente instrumento (BTC), necesita una gran implantación si quiere constituir una alternativa al dinero de papel.

BTC tiene como soporte internet o la electricidad.

En una guerra moderna es muy posible el uso de armas realmente novedosas como el pulso electromagnético a gran altura, capaz de dejar un continente sin electricidad de un solo disparo.

Ataque de pulso electromagnético - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


En medio de una guerra moderna, ¿tiene sentido el BTC?.

En un reset financiero, ¿alguien piensa que el BTC sería más importante que el oro o la plata?.

Y si, antes que digáis nada, mi conocimiento del BTC es varios órdenes de magnitud más pequeño que el vuestro. Por eso precisamente me gustaría que respondierais a las preguntas. Gracias.

Saludos.

PD, Una última cuestión , ¿la computación cuántica puede ser un peligro para el BTC?

Computación cuántica vs. blockchain: Impacto en la criptografía


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2019)

Hola, Ricargar: El Oro, Oro ES... ¿Por qué pagar más por una determinada cantidad? Para los neófitos en los MPs, SIEMPRE hay una recomendación: el MP que esté más barato en cada momento. Más adelante, cuando se haya adquirirido experiencia, se podrá optar por la moneda que más nos guste o que consideremos más adecuada.

Yo suelo enfatizar las monedas circuladas, ya sean Krugerrands, Soberanos, 20 Francos, etc. NO me gustan las "otras", pero contra "gustos" ya sabes...

Antes de comprar en cualquiera de las tiendas que citas, fíjate en el precio y simula los gastos de envío. Por ejemplo, la compra de una Onza de Oro en el extranjero puede salir más cara que comprando en nuestro país. Por si te sirve de algo, yo no hace mucho compré en Dracma Metales y bien. No sé ahora mismo si son baratos o no. A la otra tienda española tengo por costumbre NO recomendarla y eso es por un asunto particular, que a tí tampoco te tiene porqué condicionar.

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Es la última respuesta, porque es el hilo del oro y estamos abusando.
> 
> Literalmente, ¿cuantas personas físicas usan el BTC?.
> 
> ...



Sigo pensando lo mismo, no se porque tenemos que poner btc frente al Au, uno es rígido para acometer pagos con el, el otro necesita un recipiente tangible que almacene su valor, y ese, perfectamente puede ser el Oro, lo digo desde mi ignorancia, ya lo he dicho en varias ocasiones, al igual que el mundo del oro lo conozco perfectamente, pues ha sido mi trabajo durante casi 40 años, en Suiza , en el Bitcoin, estoy en pañales y sólo intento aprender de los que saben.


----------



## tastas (21 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Es la última respuesta, porque es el hilo del oro y estamos abusando.
> 
> Literalmente, ¿cuantas personas físicas usan el BTC?.
> 
> ...



Basta con comparar la capitalización y volumen diario para ver que Bitcoin es un niño que está dando los primeros pasos y aún no habla. Ahora, el ritmo de crecimiento es muy grande.
En una guerra, tanto internet como la electricidad se vuelven bienes escasos, como tantos otros, pero no dejan de existir. A cada método de ataque a la red de Bitcoin aparece un método de defensa para los preparados. También hay que tener en cuenta que, tanto en épocas de guerra como de paz hay cosas que no puedes hacer con el oro y con BTC sí.
No dudo de que Libra tenga demanda, pero mi comentario iba en la dirección de que no hay comparación posible entre Libra y BTC, como ha dicho kikepm yo ni la considero una criptomoneda. Libra es poco más que una evolución de PayPal o WePay, y cojean del mismo pie: Tienen que cumplir con los caprichos del estado o te invitan a dejar de ofrecer el servicio.

Taptap


----------



## timi (21 Jul 2019)

Esa es la filosofia Ricardgar , yo de esas empresas solo puedo darte referencias de coinvest , y sin problemas ,, soberanos sobretodo y la plata a eldoradocoint

dejo esta interesante entrevista a Keith Neumeyer , presidente de ag



saludos


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Jul 2019)

Ricardgar dijo:


> En primer lugar quería agradeceros a todos vuestras respuestas.
> Mi objetivo no es dar ningún pelotazo. La especulación nunca me ha interesado.
> Intentar salvaguardar mi patrimonio sí es mi obligación y para ello previamente intento obtener información para no dar palos de ciego.
> En este foro hay gente experimentada en los MP´s y con mucha cultura. Leyendo según qué posts te das cuenta de ello rápido.
> ...



Tampoco descartes en Madrid, Degussa o Ciode, a parte de las que mencionas, ambas son recomendables, también como se comentó aquí hace unos días, las subastas de las casas Numismáticas de referencia en España son muy válidas (Eso sí no para empezar con ellas por el componente emocional que conlleva una subasta, y más si es en directo).
En cuanto a piezas no empezaría con onzas, si con soberanos,napoleones ( y resto de la Liga Latina) Alfonsinas (sobre todo para los Españoles y su mercado natutal) 1 y 2 Rands moneda sudamericana de formato 5/7 gramos (Hay muchas y abundantes con lo cual no suelen tener fuertes premiums), Cuba, Chile,Venezuela, Perú, Colombia, Argentina etc


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> El mismísimo John Galt hablando de la codicia como un pecado capital. Acabáramos.
> 
> "Habéis oído decir que esta es una época de crisis moral. Lo has dicho tú mismo, en parte con miedo, en parte esperando que esas palabras carecieran de sentido. Habéis clamado que los pecados del hombre están destruyendo el mundo y habéis maldecido la naturaleza humana por resistirse a practicar las virtudes que exigíais. Como la virtud, para vosotros, consiste en sacrificio, habéis exigido más sacrificios tras cada nuevo desastre. En nombre de un regreso a la moralidad, habéis sacrificado todas las maldades que considerabais la causa de vuestras desgracias. Habéis sacrificado la justicia a la piedad. Habéis sacrificado la independencia a la unidad. Habéis sacrificado la razón a la fe. Habéis sacrificado la riqueza a la necesidad. Habéis sacrificado la autoestima a la autonegación. Habéis sacrificado la felicidad al deber.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja

Bueno, veamos lo de la codicia y que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. Las de JG no cuentan


Codicia en Atlas -

Saludos

JG


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (22 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> BTC devuelve el poder a la gente, contra el poder del estado. Eso es lo único verdaderamente importante.




*Todo *en el *servicio* bitcoin requiere confianza en terceros:

1-Confianza en los algoritmos criptográficos utilizados, en que no han sido ya vulnerados y que no pueden serlo en el futuro.

2-Confianza en que tus claves han sido bien generadas y no están o pueden llegar a estar en posesión de un tercero.

3-Confianza en internet y todo lo que lo sustenta.

4-Confianza en los desarrolladores del protocolo bitcoin.

5-Confianza en que no haya divergencias irreversibles y graves entre desarrolladores o grupos de poder del servicio.

6-Confianza en los nodos validadores de transacciones.

7-Confianza en que el poder de validación no caiga mayoritariamente en una entidad o alianza de entidades haciéndose con el control total del servicio.

8-Confianza en que el poder no imponga restricciones y/o prohibiciones a la brutalmente ineficiente actividad validadora o al propio uso del servicio en su conjunto.

9-Confianza en los exchangers y en la no manipulación del mercado.

Y un largo etcétera.

Por el contrario el elemento 79 siempre será elemento 79, es materia real "eterna", creada en la explosión de supernovas y colisiones de estrellas de neutrones.

No requiere confianza, es lo que es, y siempre será.

El BTC es un servicio financiero *FIAT*.

La diferencia es abismal.


----------



## Pintxen (22 Jul 2019)

Ricardgar dijo:


> En primer lugar quería agradeceros a todos vuestras respuestas.
> Mi objetivo no es dar ningún pelotazo. La especulación nunca me ha interesado.
> Intentar salvaguardar mi patrimonio sí es mi obligación y para ello previamente intento obtener información para no dar palos de ciego.
> En este foro hay gente experimentada en los MP´s y con mucha cultura. Leyendo según qué posts te das cuenta de ello rápido.
> ...



Ricargard, yo te voy a decir lo mismo que Fernando, miraría la misma moneda en varios sitios, por ejemplo, si tienes pensado gastarte unos 1.000 euros, pues te llega para unos tres soberanos, miras en cada empresa el soberano más barato, lo multiplicas por tres y le sumas los gastos de envío. En la que más barata te salga, pues al ataque. En Coininvest los gastos son 35 €, en las demás lo desconozco.
Si que es verdad que el oro ha subido (más correcto sería decir que el € y el $ han disminuido su poder adquisitivo, por lo tanto necesitas más papelitos de colores para cada soberano), pero si comparamos con el año pasado habrá subido un 10 %, es decir, que si hoy te gastas 1.000 €, hace unos meses te habría costado 900, es lo que hay, puedes esperar a que baje algo, pero igual sube y en vez de ser 1.000 será 1.100, es algo que tienes que valorar. Muchas veces nos gastamos 100 € en chorradas y no nos duele el bolsillo, solo te digo una cosa, cuando te llega el paquetito, lo abres y tocas las monedas es una sensación especial...!



antorob dijo:


> Es la última respuesta, porque es el hilo del oro y estamos abusando.
> 
> Literalmente, ¿cuantas personas físicas usan el BTC?.
> 
> ...



Yo la verdad, si tuviera 100.000 € en Bitcoin y por lo que sea cae internet, me da un infarto, igual que si hay un corralito, sin embargo si tuviera esa cantidad en oro dormiría más tranquilo


----------



## Jebediah (22 Jul 2019)

Si con un x1.1 ya duermo bien porque tengo buena cantidad de MPs, ya te digo como dormiría con un x3 por muchas incertidumbre que haya..


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Estoy pensando en esos 100.000 eur. en oro de los que habla Pintxen.
> 
> Si hicieran un x2 o x3, qué haríais en tal situación?
> 
> ...



Si es un x2 espaciado y lento (como de los 90 hasta 2007/08) no haría casi casi nada, como mucho vender un 10% del oro recoger liquidez en fiat y cubrir con cortos digamos como mucho un 40% del resto de onzas que me queden de oro, con el 50% restante no le haría nada de nada.
Si el ×2 es muy rápido ( como fue del 2009 al 2011) vendería un 20% y cubriría con cortos digamos un 50%, el otro 30% nada de nada.


----------



## Sin_Casa (22 Jul 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si es un x2 espaciado y lento (como de los 90 hasta 2007/08) no haría casi casi nada, como mucho vender un 10% del oro recoger liquidez en fiat y cubrir con cortos digamos como mucho un 40% del resto de onzas que me queden de oro, con el 50% restante no le haría nada de nada.
> Si el ×2 es muy rápido ( como fue del 2009 al 2011) vendería un 20% y cubriría con cortos digamos un 50%, el otro 30% nada de nada.



Piel de Luna, cuando hablas de cubrir en cortos te refieres a ponerte en corto en el oro papel?.
el otro dia vi un video que hablaba de eso ( no en el oro si no en gneral ante crisis), pero claro el punto esta cuando saber enrar en corot y cuando terminarlos..


----------



## Jebediah (22 Jul 2019)

No sé quien era pero la semana pasada alguien estaba buscando esta moneda, aquí está como parte de un set de 2. Lo dejo por si lo ve y le sirve.

Saludos.

MOON LANDING 50 Aniversario Dome Set 2 Monedas Plata 5$ Australia USA 2019


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Jul 2019)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Piel de Luna, cuando hablas de cubrir en cortos te refieres a ponerte en corto en el oro papel?.
> el otro dia vi un video que hablaba de eso ( no en el oro si no en gneral ante crisis), pero claro el punto esta cuando saber enrar en corot y cuando terminarlos..



Si.
Si tienes 30 onzas ( por ejemplo) 
3 vendidas. 10%.
Te pones corto en 12 onzas, ósea el 40% de tu posesión, consigues cerrar el precio de contado de ellas, pero sin venderlas.
Con las otras 15 onzas ósea 50% de la posición no haría nada.
Si el precio cae las 12 en corto te producen plusvalías, si el precio sigue subiendo las 12 te producen minusvalías desde el nivel que se abrieron los cortos pero las otras 15 siguen produciendo plusvalías.
Digamos que es una forma de vender parte de tu oro, sin venderlo y desprenderse de el, para que así ejerza de el papel principal de él, que no es otro que la protección del patrimonio.


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Jul 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Estoy pensando en esos 100.000 eur. en oro de los que habla Pintxen.
> 
> Si hicieran un x2 o x3, qué haríais en tal situación?
> 
> ...



Tengo un amigo que compro con el oro alrededor de 530 USD/oz (no compro poco por lo que intuyo, aunque no es muy claro en este aspecto) y no vendio en sus picos, es mas, por lo que me cuenta dice que ha acumulado mas y luego compro a valores promedio de alrededor de 1,200 usd/oz. Seguen el nunca se ha planteado vender ni se lo plantea en un futuro salvo hecatombe, que solo quiere dejarlo de regalo a sus churumbeles. Dice que el no especula con oro, especula con otras cosas.


----------



## Jebediah (22 Jul 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que compro con el oro alrededor de 530 USD/oz (no compro poco por lo que intuyo, aunque no es muy claro en este aspecto) y no vendio en sus picos, es mas, por lo que me cuenta dice que ha acumulado mas y luego compro a valores promedio de alrededor de 1,200 usd/oz. Seguen el nunca se ha planteado vender ni se lo plantea en un futuro salvo hecatombe, que solo quiere dejarlo de regalo a sus churumbeles. Dice que el no especula con oro, especula con otras cosas.



#RESPECT para tu compañero. Ojalá pueda hacer yo lo mismo.


----------



## kikepm (22 Jul 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> *Todo *en el *servicio* bitcoin requiere confianza en terceros:



BTC se diseñó exactamente para no depender de terceros. Todo en su diseño tiene por objetivo crear unas reglas que todos los agentes involucrados en BTC acepten. Todo en BTC se puede comprobar y auditar por uno mismo, con el objetivo de no depender de la confianza en terceras partes:

- tu puedes leer y comprobar el funcionamiento del código del protocolo BTC
- tu puedes comprobar que una transacción es válida según las reglas del protocolo
- tu puedes verificar enviar por ti mismo valor a través de internet, sin depender de un medio como SEPA o SWIFT.
- tu puedes crear un nodo y verificar por ti mismo cada transacción de la cadena de bloques., cooperando en lo que es la más segura de las redes

No tienes ni idea de como funciona BTC.

Es triste ver a gente indocumentada hablar de temas sobre los que no tienen una mínima comprensión.

El único punto que te compro es el de que debemos confiar en que los estados no promulguen leyes contra el uso de BTC. Y aquí evidentemente lo que estás expresando son tus deseos más íntimos. Que odias a BTC es algo claro y meridiano. Y ya te digo yo que el día que entiendas mínimamente BTC dejarás de sentir odio hacia él. 

Sólo el mercado decidirá si BTC tiene valor de largo plazo. Aunque a gente como tu les joda en el alma. Ya te gustaría prohibirlo.


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> BTC se diseñó exactamente para no depender de terceros. Todo en su diseño tiene por objetivo crear unas reglas que todos los agentes involucrados en BTC acepten. Todo en BTC se puede comprobar y auditar por uno mismo, con el objetivo de no depender de la confianza en terceras partes:
> 
> - tu puedes leer y comprobar el funcionamiento del código del protocolo BTC
> - tu puedes comprobar que una transacción es válida según las reglas del protocolo
> ...



Solo por quitar yerro al asunto, lo de ver a gente opinar sin comprender los temas sobre los que hablan, es algo normal en nuestra sociedad: mira cuante gente (millones) votan sin tener ni punyetera idea de los programas de los partidos a los que votan, sin espiritu critico de lo que votan, etc...

En una sociedad en el que "The end of the expertise" ha llegado para quedarse (genial el libro de Nichols, un poquito pedante el tipo), en el que todos saben de todo (son "toderos", como amo este termino argentino) y todos opinan sin punyetera idea, lo mejor es no hacerse mala sangre si uno quiere vivir mas tiempo.

Volviendo a nuestro "orico" (acho, como me ha quedao), no se ya habeis compartido esta "noticia" (de lo "malos"):

Putin’s Big Bet on Gold Is Paying Off - The Moscow Times

Saludos

JG


----------



## kikepm (22 Jul 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Solo por quitar yerro al asunto, lo de ver a gente opinar sin comprender los temas sobre los que hablan, es algo normal en nuestra sociedad: mira cuante gente (millones) votan sin tener ni punyetera idea de los programas de los partidos a los que votan, sin espiritu critico de lo que votan, etc...
> 
> En una sociedad en el que "The end of the expertise" ha llegado para quedarse (genial el libro de Nichols, un poquito pedante el tipo), en el que todos saben de todo (son "toderos", como amo este termino argentino) y todos opinan sin punyetera idea, lo mejor es no hacerse mala sangre si uno quiere vivir mas tiempo.



No creo en el mundo de los expertos. Creo que cualquiera puede crearse a si mismo, leyendo y buscando la información sobre la que desea formarse.

Ahora, de lo que hablo no es de que alguien sea o no un experto (y que ello le de derecho a hablar), sino de que alguien que hace afirmaciones de tal calado, no tenga la decencia de formarse mínimamente sobre el tema en cuestión.


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> No creo en el mundo de los expertos. Creo que cualquiera puede crearse a si mismo, leyendo y buscando la información sobre la que desea formarse.
> 
> Ahora, de lo que hablo no es de que alguien sea o no un experto (y que ello le de derecho a hablar), sino de que alguien que hace afirmaciones de tal calado, no tenga la decencia de formarse mínimamente sobre el tema en cuestión.



La especialización está ahí. El nivel de conocimientos para dominar una materia y ser experto en ella es en parte proporcional al tiempo dedicado y experiencia (intensividad), por lo que yo sí que creo que hay personas expertas en sus materias. El respeto a la expertise se está perdiendo.

Yo sí que creo en la expertise; un neurocirujano es experto en su materia y mi cabeza no la pondría en manos de un lechero por muy autodidacta que fuera; y vice ersa, los quesos al lechero, y nomal vecino de al lado que me dice que ha aprendido a hacer cuajada en youtube.

Lo llevo al extremo para reivindicar la necesidad de reconocer la expertise, ni más ni menos.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Jul 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si se hablase correctamente, no se les llamaría "mineros", se llamarían validadores pues sin ellos no se pueden incluir transacciones al "blockchain" (base de datos) desde tu "wallet" (direccion virtual a la que en principio solo su usuario puede acceder.
> 
> Los validadores no minan nada, reciben una recompensa en bitcoins por certificar que las transacciones registradas en la base de datos son efectivamente bitcoins. Los usuarios directamente no pueden hacer transacciones entre si, sin una validación externa sobre la que no tienen ningun control. No hay garantías de que te la vayan a incluir en las periodicas validaciones que se hacen cada 10 min, cada una con su correspondiente gasto energetico. Si lo consigues, mas facil si pagas mas comisiones que el resto de usuarios, tu transacción quedara registrada para siempre en una base de datos.
> 
> ...



Me autocito a ver si algun criptofilo del hilo me hace cambiar de opinión... 

En serio creéis que un estado SOBERANO va a aceptar que le puedan robar sus criptos anonimamente desde fuera del territorio bajo su control? 

Creéis que un Estado SOBERANO va a aceptar perder la soberanía de poder validar por si mismo la transacción que quiera realizar cediendo ese papel a terceros sobre los que no tienen nigun control?? 

Creéis que les parecerá estupendo que sus transacciones secretas queden registradas para siempre en una base de datos??? 

En fin, entiendo que las jugosas revalorizaciones os han enamorado de ese activo. Y como todos los enamorados, solo aprecian las virtudes e ignoran los defectos de su objeto de amor.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

- Silver Price Forecast: What The Next Silver Rally Should Look Like | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (22 Jul 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> La especialización está ahí. El nivel de conocimientos para dominar una materia y ser experto en ella es en parte proporcional al tiempo dedicado y experiencia (intensividad), por lo que yo sí que creo que hay personas expertas en sus materias. El respeto a la expertise se está perdiendo.
> 
> Yo sí que creo en la expertise; un neurocirujano es experto en su materia y mi cabeza no la pondría en manos de un lechero por muy autodidacta que fuera; y vice ersa, los quesos al lechero, y nomal vecino de al lado que me dice que ha aprendido a hacer cuajada en youtube.
> 
> Lo llevo al extremo para reivindicar la necesidad de reconocer la expertise, ni más ni menos.



Supongo que el problema es llamar experto a cualquiera, o la osadía de muchos supuestos expertos sobre todo en ciencias sociales de querer pronosticar hechos muy inciertos.
Había un documental de estos franceses de documentos TV de la dos que trataba el tema, gente que salía día sí día también a discutir sobre cualquier cosa y fallar pronósticos día tras día.

Taptap


----------



## FranMen (22 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - Silver Price Forecast: What The Next Silver Rally Should Look Like | Silver Phoenix
> 
> Saludos.



No soy experto, pero si osado, me la juego a que dentro de las tablas veremos pronto al oro por encima de los 1500 y la plata en torno a 35, ratio aproximado 1:45-50


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (22 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> BTC se diseñó exactamente para no depender de terceros. Todo en su diseño tiene por objetivo crear unas reglas que todos los agentes involucrados en BTC acepten. Todo en BTC se puede comprobar y auditar por uno mismo, con el objetivo de no depender de la confianza en terceras partes:
> 
> - tu puedes leer y comprobar el funcionamiento del código del protocolo BTC
> - tu puedes comprobar que una transacción es válida según las reglas del protocolo
> ...



No has rebatido ningún punto de todos los que puse, que no fueron pocos y haces infundados juicios de intenciones.

Y sobre lo que comentas, es imposible para el 99,999% de la población, leer y entender el protocolo, codificar/verificar y compilar su propio código y de generación de claves, para estar seguro de que se ajusta todo a la teoría. De hecho incluso el propio SO y HW supone un agujero.

Ahora no tengo tiempo ni ganas de profundizar desde el móvil pero te comento que:

- Tengo conocimientos tanto a nivel titulación, como de experiencia laboral e investigación científica, en redes telemáticas, servicios distribuidos, criptografía, análisis y diseño de protocolos, etc. He analizado y estudiado lo suficiente el diseño y funcionamiento del servicio BTC para sostener lo que sostengo sobre él.

- No tengo ningún odio a los servicios financieros tipo BTC, ni quiero que los prohíban ni limiten. Allá cada cual. Lo que no tengo es ningún interés en usar sus unidades de cuenta como depósito de valor, ni de aceptarlas como medio de pago.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Bueno, el artículo es interesante, pero en mí opinión "peca" de ser excesivamente optimista. NO digo que no pueda ser tal y como comentan, pero de momento lo mejor es ir "pasito a pasito" y será el tiempo el que ponga orden donde ahora NO lo hay o eso esperamos.

Y mucho ¡Ojo! a los próximos movimientos de los Bancos Centrales...

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (23 Jul 2019)

INVESTMENT CHIP Pringle Stackables 1/2 Oz Moneda Plata 2$ Cook Islands 2019

Mirad lo que acabo de encontrar!. A algunos se les va la olla, no? Quien va a comprar esto?.


----------



## kikepm (23 Jul 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> La especialización está ahí. El nivel de conocimientos para dominar una materia y ser experto en ella es en parte proporcional al tiempo dedicado y experiencia (intensividad), por lo que yo sí que creo que hay personas expertas en sus materias. El respeto a la expertise se está perdiendo.
> 
> Yo sí que creo en la expertise; un neurocirujano es experto en su materia y mi cabeza no la pondría en manos de un lechero por muy autodidacta que fuera; y vice ersa, los quesos al lechero, y nomal vecino de al lado que me dice que ha aprendido a hacer cuajada en youtube.
> 
> Lo llevo al extremo para reivindicar la necesidad de reconocer la expertise, ni más ni menos.



A ver. Una cosa es la experiencia, y otra muy diferente el conocimiento.

Tu puedes ser, o haber sido declarado experto en, por ejemplo, NUTRICIÓN,

Y realmente tu expertise nutricional no es otra cosa que ideología o doctrina sobre lo que el estado y las asociaciones médicas dicen que es bueno comer. Incluso contraviniendo los ensayos y estudios recientes.

Porque el quid es que no existe CASI nada inocuo, todo en nuestros días está imbuido por el estigma de la creencia. Los expertos no escapan a ellas. Es muy probable que uno deba escuchar atentamente al cirujano/traumatólogo cuando le explica que ocurre con su rodilla y porque debe operarse.

Pero esto no es tan cierto en materias como la economía, la nutrición, drogas, inversión, etc.

Si en todos estos temas atendemos a los expertos, ten por seguro que los resultados que vas a obtener no van a ser los óptimos. Lo que seguirás son los intereses de los gobernantes, que designan a los expertos que van a los medios a difundir sus creencias.


Por eso yo huyo de los análisis de "expertos" en según que campos.

Me refiero a los expertos "declarados" como tales por tal o cual entidad.

Para mi la única fuente de expertice es EL CONOCIMIENTO. Habitualmente adquirido por medio de experiencia. Y demostrado generalmente con argumentos racionales sobre el tema en cuestión.

Pero la experiencia NO GARANTIZA el conocimiento.


Espero que se entienda el matiz.


----------



## kikepm (23 Jul 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> No has rebatido ningún punto de todos los que puse, que no fueron pocos y haces infundados juicios de intenciones.
> 
> Y sobre lo que comentas, es imposible para el 99,999% de la población, leer y entender el protocolo, codificar/verificar y compilar su propio código y de generación de claves, para estar seguro de que se ajusta todo a la teoría. De hecho incluso el propio SO y HW supone un agujero.
> 
> ...




Estoy seguro de que eres un gran experto. Te recomiendo que amplíes tu expertice en computación cuántica, seguro que ahí tienes un filón.

Pero de BTC no tienes ni puta idea, tal como has demostrado en el post anterior.

Sin acritud.


----------



## kikepm (23 Jul 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me autocito a ver si algun criptofilo del hilo me hace cambiar de opinión...
> 
> En serio creéis que un estado SOBERANO va a aceptar que le puedan robar sus criptos anonimamente desde fuera del territorio bajo su control?
> 
> ...



De lo que hablas no es una cripto. Sino de una extensión del fiat.

La diferencia puede parecer sutil a ojos de un lego, pero es evidente para cualquiera que profundice un poco en la cualidad de una cripto.

Es la diferencia que existe entre BTC y, por ejemplo, Libra.


Libra no es una cripto porque la asociación Libra puede revocar una transacción incluso después de haber sido validada por la propia asociación. Sólo es necesario que lleguen al acuerdo de revocarla.


Por supuesto que ningún país soberano debería aceptar que las transacciones pudieran ser revocadas por una potencia extranjera. 

Tampoco ningúna sociedad civilizada debería aceptar que un gobernante falsificara la moneda o tuviera poder de confiscación, y ya ves tu. Todo el mundo tragando pollas en este sentido.


La única cripto real con el merecimiento de tal nombre es BTC. Lo demás, copias malas o, en casi todos los casos, ni eso, Simples FRAUDES.


----------



## qbit (23 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He comprado tanto oro en subastas a precio por debajo de Spot



¿Cómo haces para acudir y participar en subastas?


----------



## qbit (23 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> La única cripto real con el merecimiento de tal nombre es BTC. Lo demás, copias malas o, en casi todos los casos, ni eso, Simples FRAUDES.



¿Esatás diciendo que todo el montón de criptodivisas actuales son fraudes excepto el bitcoin, o te refieres a cosas nuevas como libra de Facebook?


----------



## Forcopula (23 Jul 2019)

Por favor, dejad este hilo para hablar de MPs y si queréis hablar de BTC pues os abrís un hilo y debatís sobre ello lo que os de la gana.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2019)

La verdad, es que SÍ... que ya está bien. Tienen cantidad de hilos para tocar sus monedas "etéreas", así que un poco de respeto.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (23 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: Bueno, el artículo es interesante, pero en mí opinión "peca" de ser excesivamente optimista. NO digo que no pueda ser tal y como comentan, pero de momento lo mejor es ir "pasito a pasito" y será el tiempo el que ponga orden donde ahora NO lo hay o eso esperamos.
> 
> Y mucho ¡Ojo! a los próximos movimientos de los Bancos Centrales...
> 
> Saludos.



buenos días
a que movimientos te refieres? porque estos cabrones no paran de moverse y siempre en nuestra contra,,,,


----------



## FranMen (23 Jul 2019)

Bueno... Trump ya lo ha dicho, quiere un dólar débil y la infiltrada en el BCE Lagarta que quiere inflación. Por otro lado han puesto a hervir a Irán y están preparando un verano, que va a ser más caliente que la primavera, árabe.
Depende por dónde se mire es ser pesimista u optimista.


----------



## barborico (23 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La verdad, es que SÍ... que ya está bien. Tienen cantidad de hilos para tocar sus monedas "etéreas", así que un poco de respeto.
> 
> Saludos.



El oro, que es muy aburrido.

En el hilo de btc no hablamos de oro por eso mismo.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Jul 2019)

barborico dijo:


> El oro, que es muy aburrido.
> 
> En el hilo de btc no hablamos de oro por eso mismo.



Si estás tan entretenido en el subforo del BTC para que vienes aquí entonces, ¿para aburrirte? Aquí tampoco hablamos del Bitcoin, a ver si os queda claro ya.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: El próximo Jueves se reúne el BCE y el próximo Miércoles la FED. Habrá que estar muy atentos a sus comunicados. El BCE ya ha manifestado que en el próximo mes de Septiembre "actuará"... Se especula con una posible bajada en los tipos de interés y también que decida comprar acciones... O como seguir manteniendo vivas las distintas burbujas.

# barborico: Más motivos para que se vuelva a su "madriguera"... Allí creo que se "aburren" menos, ¿No? Pues dejen de molestar por aquí y tengan un mínimo de respeto, es decir de educación...

# Caballero sin espada: Esto pasa en este foro porque la moderación es una PUTA MIERDA...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Jul 2019)

Si no teneis oro ni bitcoin que cojones os importa de que se hable.......... me recordais a los que hablan de putas sin ir de putas..........

Un dia me dio por preguntar a la gente que cual club les parecia mejor, todos me decian el mismo............ cuando los visite me di cuenta que el mejor era otro del que no se hablaba, entonces empece a cambiar y despues de preguntar cual club te parece mejor y de que me respondieran les preguntaba pero tu has estado ??? Todos ponian la misma cara, no......... pero me lo han contado.......

Aqui parece que pasa igual........... me han contado que el oro es mejor que el bitcoin..........

Pues una puta mierda, si en lugar de incharme a comprar oro llego a comprar bitcoin cuando llego a estar este mismo año en 2500 euros me habria forrado.

Hay que saber reconocer las cosas.

Los demas pues como puede verse ni tienen oro, ni tienen bitcoin, ni tienen educacion ninguna, como siempre insultando y faltando el respeto a otras personas...... a los inversores que tenemos oro si nos interesa el bitcoin aunque no tengamos ni puta idea sobre el.........


----------



## Jebediah (23 Jul 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si no teneis oro ni bitcoin que cojones os importa de que se hable.......... me recordais a los que hablan de putas sin ir de putas..........
> 
> Los demas pues como puede verse ni tienen oro, ni tienen bitcoin, ni tienen educacion ninguna, como siempre insultando y faltando el respeto a otras personas...... a los inversores que tenemos oro si nos interesa el bitcoin aunque no tengamos ni puta idea sobre el.........



Importa de lo que se hable por que este es el subforo del oro, así que se habla del oro. No es difícil de entender ¿no? 

Se pueden hacer comentarios del Bitcoin o de putas, si tiene algo que ver con el oro, pero no llenar este hilo de páginas que no traten del oro.

Saludos,


----------



## tastas (23 Jul 2019)

@Spielzeug Da igual si el estado acepta o no la propuesta de Bitcoin, porque tal propuesta no existe, no hay nada que el estado deba aceptar. Bitcoin existe con o sin permiso estatal.
Se inventó para ello y no puedes decir que eres algo parecido a Bitcoin si para funcionar dependes de una institución, sea un estado o una empresa.

Y ya que hemos vuelto al offtopic aprovecho para traeros este artículo de Juan Ramón Rallo.

La Libra ni es ni será como el Bitcoin

Habiendo leído anteriores posts, dejo el offtopic por un tiempo.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (23 Jul 2019)

barborico dijo:


> El oro, que es muy aburrido.
> 
> En el hilo de btc no hablamos de oro por eso mismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 130297



XD
Si lo planteas como que para subir un 3% el precio del oro hay que meter al mercado toda la capitalización de BTC (o unos números parecidos), la cosa cambia.

Taptap


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (23 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que eres un gran experto. Te recomiendo que amplíes tu expertice en computación cuántica, seguro que ahí tienes un filón.
> 
> Pero de BTC no tienes ni puta idea, tal como has demostrado en el post anterior.
> 
> Sin acritud.



Claro, por eso no has rebatido nada de lo que he dicho. Te limitas a decir "no tienes ni idea".

Quien caya otorga, si puede y debe hablar y no lo hace.

EDITO: Dicho lo cual y por respecto al resto de los foreros, si quieres seguir profundizando en el offtopic mejor seguimos en el foro de criptomonedas, si te parece.


----------



## paketazo (23 Jul 2019)

Es interesante ver el comportamiento de las masas al respecto de determinadas inversiones.

Llevamos años ya con el tema oro/BTC y creo que hay cuerda para rato al respecto...¿cual es el motivo?

Pues creo que todo parte de que el oro físico es un activo que otorga a su poseedor un poder de decisión sobre el mismo muy elevado, al contrario de cuentas a la vista, fondos, depósitos, o incluso bienes inmuebles y hasta el propio efectivo.

Un ciudadano con una onza de oro posee en sus manos la capacidad de cambiarlo a fiat, incluso de cambiarlo por otros bienes, o de destruirlo, esconderlo, o regalarlo sin que en un primer momento sea "observado" por el ojo del gran hermano.

BTC entre sus diferentes cualidades podría equipararse al oro ,y de ahí esta asociación, en cuanto podría actuar como medio de intercambio de valor de manera ajena a los sistemas estatales, ya que estos no le otorgan valor, pero tampoco pueden restarselo si los individuos que lo aceptan lo siguen haciendo.

Es evidente que el oro es confiscable hasta cierto punto, pero del mismo modo, también lo es BTC hasta cierto punto.

Como inversión alternativa admito que el oro es un activo muy seguro en cuanto a su capacidad de mantener valor, y los siglos avalan esta máxima, en el caso de BTC estamos hablando de algo muy joven y extremadamente volátil, como para poder compararlo en este punto con el oro.

es más, la pregunta que quizá debiéramos hacernos respecto a nuestra posición entre estas dos inversiones con algunas carácterísticas similares, pero con un fondo tan diferente es:

¿si mañana desaparece el fiat y tienes hoy la capacidad de cambiar tus activos por otros, qué elegirías?

En estos activos, me refiero principalmente a fiat y derivados del mismo (fondos, depósitos, incluso RV...)

Entendamos que el oro/plata son un activo muy recurrente en estos casos, y los países con hiperinflación son claro ejemplo del poder de los metales preciosos para preservar el valor en el tiempo. Pero tienen el handicap de ser difícilmente divisibles, o incluso en tiempos "complicados" de ser transportados entre puntos con controles fronterizos exhaustivos etc.

Por otra parte eso lo solucionaría BTC, peor necesitaríamos una red de conexión disponible, un equipo de almacenamiento de software o hardware, un uso eficiente por parte del usuario de la tecnología...

La respuesta parece sencilla, pero no lo es tanto...y deberíais hacérosla ahora, pues quizá mañana, y no quiero ser cenizo, sea ya demasiado tarde incluso para cualquiera de estas dos opciones.

Un saludo, y gracias por los aportes...quizá BTC sea más entretenido a corto plazo ciertamente, pero el oro tiene más batallas libradas que contarnos si queremos escucharlas.


----------



## Desconocido (23 Jul 2019)

Cómo me gustaría tener más tiempo para escribir. Allá voy:


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Desconocido: Tenemos que tener una VISIÓN más amplia que los propiciados por los movimientos cambiarios de las Divisas. ¿Cómo explicas entonces que el Oro esté en máximos históricos en muchas monedas?



Efectivamente Fernando. Sólo quería evidenciar que si el Euro está infradevaluado entonces puedo comprar menos onzas con él por tanto ME HAN ROBADO en mi cara pues me obligan a usar Euros. Es lo que tiene imprimir papelitos de colores. El pueblo "llano" que sólo maneja Euros no se entera de este robo. Es al constrastar con algo tangible (metales, vivienda, etc) cuando se evidencia la inflación y pérdida de poder adquisitivo. Uno puede pensar en pasarse a esos bienes cuanto antes para evitarlo, pero como no paran de inventar políticas monetarias, producen shocks que hacen fluctuar los precios y puedes quedar pillado en una burbuja que si te pilla el reventón luego cuesta recuperar.

Y todavía quieren imprimir más como solución a los déficits de balanzas comerciales... No es más que quitar riqueza a unos (el pueblo que maneja la moneda) para dársela a otros (los exportadores). Además, produce el efecto perverso que los exportadores dejan de competir porque les viene regalado del cielo y fabrican mierda porque se vende igual, cuando lo ideal sería mejorar los procesos y competir de verdad vendiendo productos únicos en calidad (ejemplo: Apple).

En una economía "sana" donde el patrón oro fuera el rey, habría más estabilidad económica, se podrían calcular mejor las oportunidades y crear mayor riqueza, de la cual los estados podrían seguir robando más, con lo cual es estúpido seguir con estas políticas que sólo conducen al desastre. Hasta siendo malo te interesa arreglarlo. Por lo tanto si no lo arreglan es que por alguna razón (oculta) les interesa el desastre. Viva mi lógica.  


Jean Droop✘ dijo:


> tarde o temprano tendremos ordenadores cuanticos que convertiran las claves bitcoin en llaves romanas.






Jean Droop✘ dijo:


> No soy detractor del bitcoin, pero soy muy escéptico con él. Veo muchas fisuras y creo que es un invento boomerang, que han lanzado con la intención de probarlo, ajustarlo e instaurarlo sin asumir riesgos y que una vez consolidado vuelva a sus menos para obtener sus beneficios.



Estoy de acuerdo. O bien es un regalo del cielo, o bien son migajas que arrojan para que gracias a externalidades obtener gratis ideas de mejoras, además de irnos mentalizando en el cambio de paradigma para que nos cueste menos.



JohnGalt dijo:


> 1. Por que la gente TIENE que comprarse un piso en una CIUDAD si tiene que ENDEUDARSE para ello? Es por falta de educacion? Es por presion social?
> 
> 2. Por que creemos que la sociedad de ahora es mas "rica" que la de nuestros padres? No sera que no medimos la "riqueza" como deberiamos?
> 
> 3. Por que tenemos tenemos que preguntarnos (nosotros, los que pensamos en oro / plata como refugio solamente) si el Au o la Ag estan caros para entrar ahora? Es mas, por que nos lo preguntamos nunca? Somos coherentes con lo que realmente decimos?



1. Por lo que comentaba al principio, el dinero "quema" en el banco por la inflación. La vivienda es lo más parecido al oro para el pueblo llano y además en algún sitio tienes que vivir. Podrías echar cuentas de si es más rentable comprar o alquilar, pero con tanta inestabilidad monetaria es difícil acertar.

2. Porque a pesar del expolio van mejorando las tecnologías. Imaginad dónde estaríamos ya sin el expolio.

3. Por las inestabilidades monetarias. Con un patrón oro no te lo preguntarías.



Ricardgar dijo:


> Sé que el oro siempre tendrá valor y que, si decido comprar, siempre valdrá algo... pero, ¿vale la pena hacerlo a este precio?



Puedes promediar. Comprar poco a poco en vez de golpe. Es una forma de evitar las fluctuaciones. Si sube, no ganas tanto, pero si baja, no pierdes tanto, con lo cual te mantienes más o menos, pues la tendencia media en el oro es seguir a la inflación (o eso dicen ).



kikepm dijo:


> Una cosa es la experiencia, y otra muy diferente el conocimiento.
> Para mi la única fuente de expertice es EL CONOCIMIENTO. Habitualmente adquirido por medio de experiencia. Y demostrado generalmente con argumentos racionales sobre el tema en cuestión.
> Pero la experiencia NO GARANTIZA el conocimiento.



Además es personal e intrasferible. Está solo en tu cabeza. Puedes tratar de formalizarlo en papel, pero eso no es garantía de que otro lo entienda IGUAL que lo entiendes tú. En todo caso, puede ayudarle a llegar más rápido.
En mi trabajo veo a diario que esto no se entiende porque piensan que con sólo pasar unas hojas de papel de una persona a otra ya sólo con eso debería saber hacer el trabajo. FALSO. Se necesita experiencia SIEMPRE.



kikepm dijo:


> Si en todos estos temas atendemos a los expertos, ten por seguro que los resultados que vas a obtener no van a ser los óptimos. Lo que seguirás son los intereses de los gobernantes, que designan a los expertos que van a los medios a difundir sus creencias.
> Por eso yo huyo de los análisis de "expertos" en según que campos.
> Me refiero a los expertos "declarados" como tales por tal o cual entidad.





JohnGalt dijo:


> Solo por quitar yerro al asunto, lo de ver a gente opinar sin comprender los temas sobre los que hablan, es algo normal en nuestra sociedad: mira cuante gente (millones) votan sin tener ni punyetera idea de los programas de los partidos a los que votan, sin espiritu critico de lo que votan, etc...



Lo que sabemos nos llega por la experiencia. La experiencia se basa en la percepción. Controlando las percepciones controlan a las personas. Por eso es muy importante exigir la libertad y no fiarnos de lo que nos llega impuesto o gratis si no queremos ser esclavos. La mayor parte de la gente no está por la labor, tienen otras urgencias vitales tan importantes como las nuestras. Lamentablemente nos arrastran a los demás.



FranMen dijo:


> Bueno... Trump ya lo ha dicho, quiere un dólar débil y la infiltrada en el BCE Lagarta que quiere inflación. Por otro lado han puesto a hervir a Irán y están preparando un verano, que va a ser más caliente que la primavera, árabe.
> Depende por dónde se mire es ser pesimista u optimista.



Es lo que quieren que sepamos. A saber cuáles son los planes reales. Aprovecho para dar las gracias a todos por ir desgranando las noticias poquito a poquito.


oliaras dijo:


> Se pueden hacer comentarios del Bitcoin o de putas, si tiene algo que ver con el oro



+10


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Jul 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Claro, por eso no has rebatido nada de lo que he dicho. Te limitas a decir "no tienes ni idea".
> 
> Quien caya otorga, si puede y debe hablar y no lo hace.
> 
> EDITO: Dicho lo cual y por respecto al resto de los foreros, si quieres seguir profundizando en el offtopic mejor seguimos en el foro de criptomonedas, si te parece.



No va a responder, solo se limita a decir que sabe más que los demás y que si no tienes BTC es que eres tonto. A mi tampoco me responde y mira que la pregunta que formulo es sencilla: puedes validar por tus propios medios el BTC o dependes de terceros para poder validarlo? 
Si dependes de terceros, no tienes soberanía en la transacción. Así de sencillo es. 

Los bitcoineros volverán una y otra vez a vendernos las bondades de su inversión porque en el fondo saben que la única demanda que tiene proviene de la gente que confía en la promesa de que están comprando hoy el dinero que se va a utilizar en el futuro. "Dinero" fiduciario que se basa en un acto de fe tan absurdo que pretende equiparar lo etéreo con lo tangible. 

Y no, no tengo nada en contra del BTC, de hecho me parece estupendo que el dinero de esa gente tan lista no vaya a parar a los metales preciosos y poder seguir acumulando a buen precio. Por mi parte dejo aquí el tema. 

Saludos!


----------



## FranMen (23 Jul 2019)

Agradece que estamos en el €. Si tuvieses liras, rupias... te ibas a enterar de lo que vale una onza


----------



## Jebediah (23 Jul 2019)

Desconocido dijo:


> Y todavía quieren imprimir más como solución a los déficits de balanzas comerciales... No es más que quitar riqueza a unos (el pueblo que maneja la moneda) para dársela a otros (los exportadores). Además, produce el efecto perverso que los exportadores dejan de competir porque les viene regalado del cielo y fabrican mierda porque se vende igual, cuando lo ideal sería mejorar los procesos y competir de verdad vendiendo productos únicos en calidad (ejemplo: Apple).



Una duda que se me ha quedado en este párrafo: ¿Pones a Apple como ejemplo de "fabrican mierda porque se vende igual" o de "producto único de calidad"?

Gracias!


----------



## Desconocido (23 Jul 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Una duda que se me ha quedado en este párrafo: ¿Pones a Apple como ejemplo de "fabrican mierda porque se vende igual" o de "producto único de calidad"?



De lo segundo. La gente compra sus productos aunque existan otras alternativas similares más baratas.


----------



## timi (23 Jul 2019)

respecto a la relación oro/plata , estamos en punto de apoyo


----------



## conde84 (23 Jul 2019)

timi dijo:


> respecto a la relación oro/plata , estamos en punto de apoyo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 130451



Para profanos como yo ¿Que significa esto?


----------



## timi (23 Jul 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> Para profanos como yo ¿Que significa esto?



que la plata esta cada día mas cara respecto al oro
si días atrás se podía comprar una onza de oro con 93 de plata , ahora de puede comprar con 86
si rompe esta cota , que es mas que posible , seguirá cada vez mas cara respecto al oro


----------



## timi (23 Jul 2019)

dejo esto

JPMorgan: We Believe The Dollar Could Lose Its Status As World's Reserve Currency


----------



## asqueado (23 Jul 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> Para profanos como yo ¿Que significa esto?



Yo tampoco se descifrar los graficos que ponen, asi como las noticias en otro idioma, por mucho que intento aprender


----------



## Jebediah (23 Jul 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> Para profanos como yo ¿Que significa esto?



No te preocupes, significa que puede subir o bajar.


----------



## conde84 (23 Jul 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> No te preocupes, significa que puede subir o bajar.




 si en el fondo estas cosas siempre son asi, con la ventaja de que acertar no es tan dificil, porque tenemos un 50% de hacerlo , o sube o baja, no hay mas opciones.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Hay que destacar el fuerte tirón de todas las Bolsas en el día de hoy y, posiblemente, está semana se consigan máximos históricos en la mayor parte de los índices estadounidenses... Y eso a pesar de que el Bono estadounidense a 10 años (+2,07%) ha cerrado por debajo del Bono a 3 meses (+2,09%). La inversión en la curva de los tipos de interés USA está anticipando auténticos e importantes problemas en la Economía de los EE.UU. y del resto del mundo... así que NO se entiende la "euforia" existente en las Bolsas. Quizás, dentro de poco me anime a poner algún corto. Es de "locos" lo que se está viendo ahí.

Respecto a lo que comentáis sobre las Divisas, he de deciros que la Administración Trump tiene intención de devaluar el USD y eso podría hacer que el EUR se recuperase. En realidad, a medio/largo plazo NO veo "problemas" para que vuelva a cotizar en los entornos de los 1,24. SÍ, ya sé que precisamente hoy está "recibiendo" y hace unos minutos andaba ya por los 1,1151... Un nivel que parece atractivo para abrir un largo...

Y os dejo un artículo donde se observa como el Oro va a volver a máximos históricos en relación a la Libra esterlina...

- Gold Consolidates Near All Time Record High In British Pounds | Zero Hedge

# asqueado: Amigo mío, siempre puedes activar el traductor del navegador y facilitarte la comprensión del texto. Un abrazo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (23 Jul 2019)

Hola. Partiendo de la base de que no tengo ni idea, y lo poco que sé de MPs lo he aprendido aquí, quiero hacer una reflexión de lo que puede hacer el precio del oro en los próximos meses.


Se aprecia que hay una secuencia de subidas y bajadas (dientes de sierra) desde el 2013 a esta parte. Ahora estamos en la cresta de uno de esos dientes. Lo ideal es pillar un punto después de la bajada y antes de que vuelva a subir y cargar de oro el tarro del colacao.
También puede pasar que haga algo parecido a lo que hizo desde 2007-2008 y el precio se dispare y suba sin parar, eso ocurrió en un contexto de "crisis".
En qué punto estamos ahora?
Que hará el oro en los próximos meses?
Yo creo (repito, no me hagais ni caso, no tengo NPI) que corregirá hasta los 1.150 y luego volverá a subir algo más de lo que lo ha hecho ahora. A partir del año que viene empezará la fiesta, colapso económico, comienzo del fin de la civilización occidental, guerras como nunca antes se habían visto, caos (países enteros sin electricidad durante meses, lo que menos preocupará es que no puedes encender tu pantallita para ver a cuanto cotiza tu BTC, bastante con conseguir agua para beber, no electricidad=no agua ni nada del resto de cosas) y el oro al precio que debería estar.
Ójala me equivoque, pero por si acaso mejor tener monedas de oro pequeñas que se puedan guardar en ciertos orificios corporales.
Uf, qué catastrofista me he puesto....
Espero equivocarme!


----------



## Pintxen (24 Jul 2019)

No he dicho que el fin sea el año que viene, he dicho el principio del fin.
Las razones son muchas, pero solo hay que buscar paralelismos con otras épocas de la historia para darse cuenta que esto va a cambiar dentro de poco. Repito, no tengo ni idea, pero si la libertad de dar mi opinión.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Pintxen: NO, no veo posibles esos $1150 y la tendencia es alcista para que se pudiera retroceder a esos niveles, que ¡Ojo! ya me gustarían ver de nuevo...

No sé si eres excesivamente "catastrofista", pero desde luego el mundo está muy "malito" y puede pasar cualquier cosa en cualquier momento... Por ejemplo, la 1ª Guerra Mundial adquirió una dimensión que casi NADIE esperaba y el Crack del 29 pilló en "bragas" a casi todo el mundo...

# Caballero sin espada: El efecto de la Divisa es MUY IMPORTANTE. Por ejemplo, la Onza de Oro alcanzó sus máximos en Euros el 18 de Agosto del 2011 y se sitúo en los 1353,32 €, con el par EUR/USD en los 1,43 aproximadamente. Por tanto, a los precios actuales tampoco estamos tan "lejos", de ahí que no hace mucho expresará que el Oro empezaba a estar "caro" para mí, que no para otros...

SÍ, la Ciencia y la Tecnología van a toda marcha, ¿pero eso nos garantiza un mundo seguro? Yo más bien diría que NO, máxime si nos fijamos en los múltiples conflictos de todo tipo que existen tocando a las fronteras occidentales o más "punteras".

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (24 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # asqueado: Amigo mío, siempre puedes activar el traductor del navegador y facilitarte la comprensión del texto. Un abrazo.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Fernando, pero internet no es lo mio, le dire cuando venga alguno de mis hijos que haga lo que me dices, lo mio es acumular plata y oro, lo demas vendra por añadidura y enseñanza, hasta me sorprendo yo mismo las cosas que hago ya, sin tener ni puta idea de nada, pero cuando me explican algo, cojo papel y lapiz y voy apuntando paso a paso, la memoria ya no perdona
un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un poco de Geopolítica...

- Londres saldrá humillado de la crisis que él mismo provocó

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (24 Jul 2019)

CaballeroSinEspada. Que llegue una guerra "gorda" es algo inevitable, es una constante en la historia del ser humano, de hecho por estos lares estamos viviendo una época inusualmente larga sin conflictos bélicos, es cuestión de tiempo...... perooooooo, cuanto?
Yo he apostado por el 2020, que acierto? Estaré más o menos preparado. Que no acierto? Cada año extra es un regalo, ya que tal acontecimiento no es algo que nadie quiera vivir.
En qué me baso?
-Países con deudas que superan el 100% del PIB.
-Intereses negativos (no, no es una broma)
-Sobreproducción y robotización acelerada de esta=paro estructural.
-EEUU tocando los cojones en Irán (potencia nuclear)
-Pérdida de valores en la sociedad occidental
-Avance de los BRICS (Brasil ya veremos)
-Auge de la extrema derecha en todo occidente
-Aumento de la "idiotez colectiva" (aquí podría poner mil ejemplos:
Muere un joven al caer de una torre por hacerse un selfie,
Venta de una mandarina pelada y envasada en plástico,
Pagar por el agua embotellada que es 1.000 veces más cara teniendo en el grifo agua de excelente calidad (en la mayoría de nuestra geografía)
Gente paseando perros con ropa mientras mientras medio mundo no tiene para comer,
Idolatría de personajes que no tienen nada que aportar (Paquirrín, Belén Esteban, etc.),
"Cocina de autor" pagada a doblón
Qué tal el arte contemporáneo?
Miles de millones de euros "metidos en el fútbol y no en ciencia e investigación,
Pérdida de autoridad por parte de profesores, ancianos, padresymadres
Aceptación del autoritarismo por parte de los estados... etc.


----------



## Orooo (24 Jul 2019)

barborico dijo:


> El oro, que es muy aburrido.
> 
> En el hilo de btc no hablamos de oro por eso mismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 130297




Hombre... ya puestos...


----------



## Goldman (24 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> CaballeroSinEspada. Que llegue una guerra "gorda" es algo inevitable, es una constante en la historia del ser humano, de hecho por estos lares estamos viviendo una época inusualmente larga sin conflictos bélicos, es cuestión de tiempo...... perooooooo, cuanto?
> Yo he apostado por el 2020, que acierto? Estaré más o menos preparado. Que no acierto? Cada año extra es un regalo, ya que tal acontecimiento no es algo que nadie quiera vivir.
> En qué me baso?
> -Países con deudas que superan el 100% del PIB.
> ...



Pagar por el agua embotellada que es 1.000 veces más cara teniendo en el grifo agua de excelente calidad (en la mayoría de nuestra geografía)

Ni puta idea.


----------



## barborico (24 Jul 2019)

Orooo dijo:


> Hombre... ya puestos...



Hahaha muy bueno.

Hay monedas gubernamentales que han durado menos... bitcoin* es dinero fiat* pero del bueno, del que cambia los paradigmas, en lugar de cambiarlo todo para que nada cambie (gobierno/política estándar).

Y hago otra pregunta, esta vez on-topic: ¿cambiaría algo el patrón oro? Viendo quienes poseen las principales reservas, diría que no, otro caso más de cambiarlo todo para que luego...


----------



## Pintxen (24 Jul 2019)

Goldman dijo:


> Pagar por el agua embotellada que es 1.000 veces más cara teniendo en el grifo agua de excelente calidad (en la mayoría de nuestra geografía)
> 
> Ni puta idea.



En lugares como Canarias, Baleares o algunas zonas de Levante donde el agua es de calidad mediocre puedo entender, pero en ciudades como Madrid, donde el agua que sale del grifo es excepcional comprar agua a 0,70 céntimos los 3/4 de litro es como si en la tienda de debajo de tu casa tienes soberanos de oro a SPOT y compras por internet Kruguerrands a 100.000 € la onza. Sería estúpido, verdad?


----------



## Leunam (24 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> En lugares como Canarias, Baleares o algunas zonas de Levante donde el agua es de calidad mediocre puedo entender, pero en ciudades como Madrid, donde el agua que sale del grifo es excepcional comprar agua a 0,70 céntimos los 3/4 de litro es como si en la tienda de debajo de tu casa tienes soberanos de oro a SPOT y compras por internet Kruguerrands a 100.000 € la onza. Sería estúpido, verdad?



Vivo en un pueblo al sur de Madrid, el agua nos la traen del Tajo. La misma que usan los agricultores para regar, y con sorna dicen que no necesitan abonar...

Esa es la calidad del agua, por mucha depuradora y lejía que metan.

Saludos


----------



## Pintxen (24 Jul 2019)

Nestlé Acuarel, todos sabemos que la extraen de los salvajes manantiales de los Alpes...


----------



## asqueado (24 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> En lugares como Canarias, Baleares o algunas zonas de Levante donde el agua es de calidad mediocre puedo entender, pero en ciudades como Madrid, donde el agua que sale del grifo es excepcional comprar agua a 0,70 céntimos los 3/4 de litro es como si en la tienda de debajo de tu casa tienes soberanos de oro a SPOT y compras por internet Kruguerrands a 100.000 € la onza. Sería estúpido, verdad?



Creo Pintxen que te quedas corto cuando dices de calidad mediocre. Mira en el 78 estuve una temporada larga en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, y habia que comprar agua embotellada de la marca Firgas, en cajas de 12 botellas de 1 litro, la habia con gas y sin gas, porque la del grifo era la que las dos depuradores que existian a la salida de la ciudad, dejaba mucho que desear, por la noche cuando fregabas los platos y vasos, por la mañana cuando te levantabas, los vasos estaban todos blancos debido al salitre, y la ropa se pasaba en poco tiempo y como urgencia si podias beber alguna que otra ocasion agua del grifo, pero como lo hicieras muy a menudo, ya tenias problemas de estomago.
En mi ciudad el agua es extraordinaria y bebo del grifo, pero cuando llega el verano se nota que de vez en cuando le mete algun chute de cloro, por el sabor y olor.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Jul 2019)

Una pregunta para quien pueda/quiera responder: en todo este tema de la impagable deuda exagerada que hay, ¿podrían en un hipotético caso valorar la onza de oro en 10.000€ y así pagar o descontar gran parte de las deudas con oro? ¿O no serviría para nada?


----------



## paketazo (24 Jul 2019)

Para el agua de todos es sabido...llenamos el maletero de damajuanas, botijos, y similares, acudimos a la fuente del pueblo y cargamos agua de manantial de la mejor calidad...a una media de ahorro de 0,30€ litro, si en cada viaje nos agenciamos 50 litros, pues aun que gastemos algo en combustible, nos aireamos, y beneficiamos a nuestra salud.

En una fuente que tengo a un kilómetro de casa, al día hacen esta operación unas 20 personas, y tengo que admitir que el agua del grifo es de buena calidad.

El agua potable es un bien escaso y muy preciado...oro líquido me atrevería a decir.

Un saludo y oro y plata para BINGO.


----------



## Desconocido (24 Jul 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Una pregunta para quien pueda/quiera responder: en todo este tema de la impagable deuda exagerada que hay, ¿podrían en un hipotético caso valorar la onza de oro en 10.000€ y así pagar o descontar gran parte de las deudas con oro? ¿O no serviría para nada?



Recupero esto de una conferencia:
Crisis bancaria, reforma bancaria y el futuro del capitalismo (Resumen de la conferencia de Jesús Huerta de Soto)


> *Cuando llegue la recuperación, ¿tendrán los bancos centrales memoria? Mientras no se re-diseñe el sistema bancario del mundo repetiremos esta conferencia dentro de 15 años*, salvo que se tomen una serie de medidas para que no se vuelvan a repetir los ciclos recurrentes de auge y recesión:
> 
> 1. Completar la ley de Piel exigiendo coeficiente de caja al 100% para depósitos a la vista y sus equivalentes. La ley de Piel sigue en vigor.
> 2. Separar banca comercial de banca de inversión. Volver, en otras palabras, a la Glass-Steagal Act.
> ...



Entonces si se imprime como si no hubiera un mañana hasta equiparar la deuda, se podría pagar, pero ya sabemos lo que supone, devaluación a través de hiper-inflación y todos más pobres. La onza subiría de precio al que corresponda. Lo interesante sería aplicar el resto de medidas para que por lo menos no vuelva a suceder y recuperarnos cuanto antes.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sobre el agua NO solemos tener NI IDEA del problema que va a suponer en el futuro... Comento esto porque tengo unos familiares de vacaciones por Indonesia y se están encontrando con que allí este tema constituye un GRANDÍSIMO PROBLEMA... Entre otros muchos y es que por aquí NO valoramos en su justo valor lo que tenemos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sobre el agua NO solemos tener NI IDEA del problema que va a suponer en el futuro... Comento esto porque tengo unos familiares de vacaciones por Indonesia y se están encontrando con que allí este tema constituye un GRANDÍSIMO PROBLEMA... Entre otros muchos y es que por aquí NO valoramos en su justo valor lo que tenemos.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo estoy invertido en agua con Intrepid Potash. 

Si alguna vez paso sed iré a pedirles un vaso como propietario que soy de algunos litros.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: Eres un simple accionista... Si algún día las cosas se ponen feas de VERDAD en este tema y otros asociados, dudo muy mucho de que te vayan a dar ningún vaso de agua... En el mejor de los casos te darán tu dinero y, quizás, te digan que te busques la vida... Eso si no IMPLOSIONA antes casi todo al mismo tiempo... Que entonces NI dinero NI agua... Por el bien de todos, esperemos que NO tengamos que vivirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (24 Jul 2019)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Hay una gran ballena en el mercado de la plata


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2019)

Hola, andyy: Tiene mucho sentido el artículo que enlazas. Y muy probablemente detrás de la infravaloración de la Plata haya estado China, ya sabéis que soy de la opinión de que ese país ha deprimido el precio del Oro. Es muy fácil de entender: utilización masiva de Cortos "papel" para comprar MPs FÍSICOS baratos.

Y ya puestos a darle al "tarro", es posible que China esté acumulando Plata en previsión de que determinadas "circunstancias" futuras le impidan la accesibilidad que ahora tiene. Sería como tomar una posición geoestratégica en el mundo de los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Eso es como si dices, tengo onzas de oro y plata comprados en papel, y cuando todo se vaya al carajo, vas y dices, toma, cambiádmelas por físicas



También invierto en brandy y cognac, que tambien sirven para calmar la sed. Pero estos en físico. O en líquido, para ser más exactos.

Cada vez que veo un cognac de oferta compro dos botellas . El problema es que no es un valor que tenga una vida muy larga. Por alguna extraña razón no consigo acumular suficiente.


----------



## FranMen (24 Jul 2019)

andyy dijo:


> La Carta de la Bolsa - Hay una gran ballena en el mercado de la plata



Hay muchos Post y gráficos de las reservas de cada país de oro, pero de plata no recuerdo.


----------



## Pintxen (24 Jul 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> También invierto en brandy y cognac, que tambien sirven para calmar la sed. Pero estos en físico. O en líquido, para ser más exactos.
> 
> Cada vez que veo un cognac de oferta compro dos botellas . El problema es que no es un valor que tenga una vida muy larga. Por alguna extraña razón no consigo acumular suficiente.



Entonces tú le pegas fuerte a los dos tipos de Soberano, no?


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Entonces tú le pegas fuerte a los dos tipos de Soberano, no?



Prefiero el de oro. El líquido no es muy bueno. Solo sirve para gotas. 

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2019)

buenos dias
dejo esto

Bretton Woods At 75: Has The System Reached Its Limits?





Spoiler: lo dejo traducido



*Hace 75 años, la conferencia de Bretton Woods sentó las bases de gran parte del orden económico mundial actual. Pero el sistema está enfrentando una seria amenaza por el creciente nacionalismo y el proteccionismo en todo el mundo.*
En julio de 1944, como parecía que la Segunda Guerra Mundial terminaría con la victoria de los Aliados, altos funcionarios de finanzas de 44 países se apiñaron en un hotel de lujo en Bretton Woods, en el estado estadounidense de New Hampshire, para instalarse. El orden económico de la posguerra. 




*Las décadas anteriores a Bretton Woods se caracterizaron por conflictos comerciales, guerras comerciales y conflictos militares. *Las restricciones en el comercio global y las políticas económicas de "mendigar al vecino" habían profundizado el alcance de la Gran Depresión en la década de 1930, imponiendo enormes costos económicos y sociales, que contribuyeron al aumento de los movimientos nacionalistas, lo que dio lugar al estallido de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. .
*Los delegados, incluidos los arquitectos principales de Bretton Woods, John Maynard Keynes, del Tesoro del Reino Unido y Harry Dexter White, del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos, eran muy conscientes de los efectos adversos de la depresión, las dos guerras mundiales, el caos económico y la pobreza.*
Se propusieron lograr un cambio promoviendo la cooperación monetaria internacional, apoyando la expansión del comercio y el crecimiento económico, y desalentando políticas como el proteccionismo comercial y las devaluaciones competitivas de la moneda. 
*La misión de Bretton Woods, en palabras del entonces secretario del Tesoro de Estados Unidos, Henry Morgenthau, era que debía "eliminar los males económicos, la devaluación competitiva y los impedimentos destructivos del comercio, que precedieron a la guerra actual".*

Los delegados acordaron crear un nuevo sistema monetario internacional, respaldado por mercados abiertos y tipos de cambio fijos. El acuerdo vinculó el valor de las monedas de otras naciones al dólar estadounidense, que, a su vez, estaba vinculado al precio del oro, fijado en $ 35 (€ 31,2) por onza.

El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) se estableció para monitorear y hacer cumplir un sistema de tipos de cambio y estabilidad financiera basado en normas, mientras que el Banco Internacional para la Reconstrucción y el Desarrollo, que ahora forma parte del Grupo del Banco Mundial, se creó para brindar asistencia a los países. Eso había sido devastado física y financieramente por la guerra.
*La conferencia en Bretton Woods sentó las bases de gran parte del orden económico mundial actual.*
*Dando forma a la agenda económica.*
A principios de la década de 1970, el régimen de tipos de cambio fijos, pero ajustables, se vio sometido a una fuerte presión. En última instancia, se derrumbó en 1971 cuando el presidente de los EE. UU., Richard Nixon, tras un gran déficit comercial de los EE. UU., Rompió el vínculo del dólar con el oro. Marcó el final efectivo del arreglo monetario de Bretton Woods.
Pero las instituciones de Bretton Woods, el FMI y el Banco Mundial, han seguido configurando la agenda económica internacional. Y el objetivo y el espíritu de Bretton Woods han seguido guiando a los responsables políticos mundiales.
*En términos de desarrollo económico general, las décadas posteriores han sido un éxito, dicen muchos economistas, aunque el mundo ha tenido que enfrentar desafíos económicos y sociales inevitables.*
Para el 75 aniversario, el Comité de Bretton Woods, con sede en Washington, organizó un compendio de 50 ensayos, _Revitalizando el espíritu de Bretton Woods_ , examinando el legado y los desafíos futuros de la conferencia de 1944.

En su capítulo, Nicholas Stern de la London School of Economics y Amar Bhattacharya de la Brookings Institution señalaron que "en *general, el ingreso mundial per cápita ha crecido en un factor de 4 desde 1950,* ya que la población casi se ha triplicado, por lo que la producción total ha ido arriba por un factor de alrededor de 12. "
También señalaron que _*"la desigualdad entre países ha disminuido como resultado del crecimiento más rápido de los grandes mercados emergentes populosos". *_Agregando, "sin embargo, ha habido un aumento en la desigualdad dentro de muchos países, particularmente en términos de la participación del ingreso y la riqueza que se ubica en el 1% superior".
*Cuestiones de gobernanza*
En general, el ideal de Bretton Woods de cooperación multilateral y mercados abiertos funcionó bien. Paul Volcker, ex presidente de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos, dijo una vez: "Bretton Woods no es una institución en particular, es un ideal, un símbolo, de la necesidad interminable de que las naciones soberanas trabajen juntas para apoyar los mercados abiertos de bienes, en servicios, y en finanzas, todo en aras de una economía estable, en crecimiento y pacífica ".
*Pero durante décadas, las instituciones de Bretton Woods han generado fuertes críticas por imponer políticas económicas "neoliberales", que involucran la desregulación financiera, las privatizaciones masivas y la austeridad. *El FMI ha enfrentado críticas por obligar a los países deudores de todo el mundo a abrir sus mercados y debilitar la protección laboral.
Antes de la crisis financiera de 2008, algunos incluso cuestionaron la necesidad continua del FMI. Pero la crisis cambió todo eso, y la institución desempeñó un papel clave en la lucha contra incendios en cooperación con los bancos centrales y los ministerios de finanzas. En la actualidad, los países de Pakistán y Argentina siguen llamando a las puertas del FMI en busca de ayuda cuando se encuentran en una situación financiera desesperada.
Y los países de Asia a América del Sur continúan buscando fondos del Banco Mundial para llevar a cabo todo tipo de proyectos de desarrollo, a pesar de la creciente competencia de instituciones como el Banco Asiático de Inversión en Infraestructura (AIIB), liderado por China .
Las instituciones de Bretton Woods han estado lidiando con problemas de gobernabilidad durante años, y muchas economías emergentes sostienen que se les está negando una representación adecuada en los órganos de gobierno de las organizaciones.
Otro factor irritante es el acuerdo informal entre EE. UU. Y Europa para nombrar a los jefes de las instituciones, donde Europa elige al director gerente del FMI y EE. UU. Selecciona al titular del Banco Mundial.
Muchas economías emergentes están pidiendo un aumento en sus acciones del FMI, al tiempo que protegen las acciones de los países africanos. Los expertos dicen que eso significaría reducir las cuotas de los países europeos.
*'Alcanzó sus límites'*
El auge económico de China y el alejamiento global del dominio estadounidense también han afectado al sistema. 
_*"La orden de Bretton Woods, tal como la conocemos, ha alcanzado sus límites",*_ dijo recientemente el ministro de Finanzas francés, Bruno Le Maire. _*"A menos que podamos reinventar Bretton Woods, las Nuevas Carreteras de Seda podrían convertirse en el nuevo orden mundial", dijo*_ Le Maire, refiriéndose a  la Iniciativa Cinturón y Carreteras de China , que contempla la reconstrucción de la antigua Ruta de la Seda para conectar a China con Asia, Europa y más allá. con el gasto masivo en infraestructura financiado en gran parte por China.

_*"Y los estándares chinos, sobre ayudas estatales, acceso a compras públicas, propiedad intelectual, podrían convertirse en los nuevos estándares globales", dijo*_ Le Maire.
Mientras tanto, las políticas y medidas de protección comercial del presidente estadounidense Donald Trump se consideran un rechazo al espíritu de multilateralismo y cooperación internacional que definió a Bretton Woods. *Muchos temen que en última instancia pueda conducir a la inestabilidad y al conflicto.*
Como Richard A. Debs, presidente del consejo internacional del Comité de Bretton Woods, escribió en su capítulo del compendio: _*"La historia ha demostrado que un enfoque nacionalista, aislacionista y proteccionista para tratar con otros países del mundo puede liderar, y con frecuencia Condujo, a la inestabilidad, al conflicto y a las guerras *_




que opinion teneis de exk endeavour silver corp.?

saludos


----------



## antorob (25 Jul 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Hay muchos Post y gráficos de las reservas de cada país de oro, pero de plata no recuerdo.



Hola FranMen.

En este artículo puedes ver la evolución de las reservas de plata por país según el USGS. Corresponden a los años 2009-2016-2018.

En 2010 hubo una revisión , causado por los aumentos del precio de la plata pasando recursos a reservas en algunos casos.

Las variaciones en algunos paises son tan fuertes que hace perder fiabilidad a estos estudios. Pero de momento, estos cálculos son la referencia en cuanto a reservas.

El pico de la plata.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ayer dos de los principales índices bursátiles estadounidenses batieron sus máximos históricos... ¡Qué "bien"! El MATRIX sigue obviando la REALIDAD: desaceleración, tasas de interés, distorsión del precio de los activos, deuda, deflación, despoblación, depresión, impago... SÍ, estos "fantasmas" están llamando a la "puerta" de Occidente y cómo responde éste: "reforzando" la "puerta" hasta que ésta acabe REVENTANDO...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (25 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ayer dos de los principales índices bursátiles estadounidenses batieron sus máximos históricos... ¡Qué "bien"! El MATRIX sigue obviando la REALIDAD: desaceleración, tasas de interés, distorsión del precio de los activos, deuda, deflación, despoblación, depresión, impago... SÍ, estos "fantasmas" están llamando a la "puerta" de Occidente y cómo responde éste: "reforzando" la "puerta" hasta que ésta acabe REVENTANDO...
> 
> Saludos.



En realidad saludan a la siguiente bajada de tipos y el inicio de una nueva ronda de estímulos.

Somos drogadictos. Cada inyección de dinero nos produce una satisfacción momentánea para poco más tarde necesitar una nueva dosis. Con el tiempo las dosis deben aumentar para calmar nuestra ansiedad. El resultado final de este proceso es la muerte, tras padecer mil enfermedades e internamientos en clínicas de recuperación.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (25 Jul 2019)

Gracias, Antorob, ahora lo miro.
En realidad la subida de las bolsas es hasta lógica. En algún hilo se hablaba de la hiperinflación de Zimbawe que fue seguida de una subida espectacular de la bolsa, pero que en poder adquisitivo permitía comprar la misma cantidad de huevos.
Si se están imprimiendo dólares y estos van directamente a la bolsa, esta tiene que subir. Otra cosa es que, al empobrecerse la población y ser a nivel mundial, la mayoría terminen por no producir y ser meros depósitos de inversión llegando el momento que revienten.


----------



## FranMen (25 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola FranMen.
> 
> En este artículo puedes ver la evolución de las reservas de plata por país según el USGS. Corresponden a los años 2009-2016-2018.
> 
> ...



El informe habla de reservas (por extraer) pero no de reservas en las bóvedas. Además los datos varían tanto de una fecha a otra que son poco fiables.
Lo que si puedo extraer es que, a precios actuales, la producción de plata anual equivale a unos 15000 millones de dólares y la del oro a 135.000. millones. Si a esto le unimos que gran parte de la plata se consume mientras que el oro no(por tanto debe haber muchas más reservas de oro que de plata en manos particulares y bancos), vemos lo fácil que es manipular el mercado de la plata.


----------



## antorob (25 Jul 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> El informe habla de reservas (por extraer) pero no de reservas en las bóvedas. Además los datos varían tanto de una fecha a otra que son poco fiables.
> Lo que si puedo extraer es que, a precios actuales, la producción de plata anual equivale a unos 15000 millones de dólares y la del oro a 135.000. millones. Si a esto le unimos que gran parte de la plata se consume mientras que el oro no(por tanto debe haber muchas más reservas de oro que de plata en manos particulares y bancos), vemos lo fácil que es manipular el mercado de la plata.



En el mismo post hay una referencia (Sprott) al informe anual de la plata del año 2017 (posteriormente ha salido el del año 2018).

En la pagina 39 puedes ver los inventarios de la plata que alcanzan 2785,9 millones de onzas desglosados por regiones.

Los gobiernos tenían un fuerte stock después de la segunda guerra mundial, pero lo han ido vendiendo durante mas de 50 años. No creo que les quede mucho y al que le queda algo, no lo dice. Me imagino que Rusia y China tendrán lo suyo.

Supongo que Fernando puede ampliar la información referida a los gobiernos.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (25 Jul 2019)

Curioso: viene a decir que el aumento de precio del oro es por papel mientras que en físico, al subir el precio, han bajado las compras.
Who Are The Gold Buyers That Pushed The Price Over $1,400? – SRSrocco Report


----------



## antorob (25 Jul 2019)

Añadiendo al descenso de la producción de plata en Perú y México, decir que la producción de Polymetal en Rusia, en su mina Dukat cayó un 14% en el primer semestre de 2019. Paso de 12,7 millones de onzas a 11 millones de onzas.

Q2 2019 production results

Rusia es otro de los mayores productores de plata del mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## Sin_Casa (25 Jul 2019)

Hola que pensais de esto? no se si he insertado el video bien. es un americano que compra onzas y las envia a valorar en el sistema NGC. Si le dan alta puntuacion las vende en ebay. ¿Sabeis si el mercado NGC es solo para moneda americana? y que pensais de esto. con la reventa le salen las onzas gratis. Como conblas subastas casi


----------



## tristezadeclon (25 Jul 2019)

ahora si q parece q la plata va a superar por fin los 16.6$ despues del intento de ayer

para ser una resistencia mediana se la ha ventilado en un pis pas, tiene muy buena pinta, creo q los 21 no tardarán demasiado en ser testados, ya q en medio solo los 17.4 presentan cierta resistencia y tampoco demasiado fuerte

edito: si antes hablo antes la tumban de 16.66 a 16.59 otra vez, a ver cuando abra wall st, pero teniendo en cuenta q draghi acaba de insinuar q bajarán tipos en septiembre.... no parece entonces q hoy sea el día propicio


----------



## Mochuelo (25 Jul 2019)

> que opinion teneis de exk endeavour silver corp.?
> 
> saludos




Endeavour Silver EXK es una minera de plata con 4 minas. Ultimamente su desempeño no es bueno, tiene un AISC alto y algunas de sus minas presentan problemas operacionales y vida corta. Por la parte positiva tiene amplias reservas y un perfil de crecimiento interesante; El Compas acaba de entrar en producción(finales del 2018), Terronera sera su mejor mina tanto en producción como en costes bajos cuando sea construida (ya tiene los permisos, falta financiar la construcción), tiene también un proyecto comprado a SSR mining en Mejico y no hace mucho compro dos proyectos de plata en Chile. 

El alto AISC hace que sea un juego altamente apalancado en el precio de plata. Este hecho junto a los problemas operacionales han llevado la cotización de la empresa por debajo de 1,80 en dos ocasiones este año, presentando dos entradas a la acción a precios no vistos de mediados de febrero del 2016. Solo este mes ha pasado de 1,75 a 2,57 y la plata anda por los 16,60. Imagina con plata a 18 o 20 $, solo para empezar  .

Personalmente prefiero a First Majestic (AG) y Pan American Silver (PAAS) pero tengo una posición larga en EXK que ha ido creciendo en las bajadas a menos de 2 $ esperando la próxima ola de plata


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Respecto a lo que habéis preguntado en relación a la Plata, creo que más específicamente FranMen, he de deciros que NO existen registros de la posesión de Plata FÍSICA que puedan tener los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos.

Hace ya muchos años, los EE.UU. SÍ que publicaban la Plata que poseían a nivel estratégico, al igual que de otras Materias Primas básicas, pero hace ya bastante tiempo que "ignoran" sus existencias de Plata y que tampoco eran importantes cuando dejaron de publicarlas.

Respecto a los Bancos Centrales, sólo me consta que el Banco Central de Rusia SÍ que posee Plata en sus bóvedas, pero porque la ví en unas fotos que publicitaron y hace muy poco de ello.

Presumiblemente, los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos asiáticos SÍ que estén acumulando Plata, tanto por su valor industrial como por el monetario. Sería lo más lógico en estos momentos.

Y parece que a las Bolsas les ha sentado como un "tiro" las declaraciones de Draghi y que eran las esperadas... Yo no entiendo qué pretendían o me parece que quieren "ignorar" que el BCE sigue recomprando los vencimientos de Deuda y eso es una QE, se mire como se quiera mirar. Imagino que los "drogatas" de los mercados necesitan ir hasta las "trancas" para perderse absolutamente TODA la REALIDAD existente en el mundo económico-financiero...

A mí me ha ido de coña... Ya insinué que iba a abrir cortos y voy a seguir manteniendo los 2 que tengo en el S&P 500... y que incrementaré a poco que vuelva a tocar los máximos intradía de hoy.

Por cierto, "extraño", "muy extraño", el comportamiento del Oro y de la Plata... Hoy deberían haberse movido al alza, perooooo...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (25 Jul 2019)

antorob dijo:


> En realidad saludan a la siguiente bajada de tipos y el inicio de una nueva ronda de estímulos.
> 
> Somos drogadictos. Cada inyección de dinero nos produce una satisfacción momentánea para poco más tarde necesitar una nueva dosis. Con el tiempo las dosis deben aumentar para calmar nuestra ansiedad. El resultado final de este proceso es la muerte, tras padecer mil enfermedades e internamientos en clínicas de recuperación.
> 
> Saludos.



Es un proceso del que los bancos centrales no pueden salir. Han agotado el ciclo de crédito y a medida que la deuda global neta aumenta, pequeños incrementos en los tipos de interés producen quiebras empresariales y bancarias que pueden iniciar la fase de colapso.

El único camino que les queda a los bancos centrales es, totalmente descartada la ortodoxia monetaria, encaminarse a tipos de interés cada vez más negativos con la esperanza de que las quiebras no se produzcan.


Si bien es verdad que pueden evitarlas en plazos de tiempo indeterminados, se enfrentan en a una alternativa aún peor desde su propio punto de vista: la corrupción y colapso de la moneda (que todos esperamos y deseamos).


Son dos tendencias que compiten entre si, el escenario al que la humanidad se va a enfrentar es aquel de ambos que se de primero.

1) O bien llega el momento en que menores tipos no revierten las quiebras empresariales y bancarias, ocurriendo que incluso ante un anuncio de bajada de tipos las bolsas sufran un shock importante (algo impensable en el paradigma keynesiano-monetarista actual). Si se da este caso, la crisis se producirá inmediatamente.

o bien

2) El valor de compra del dólar, el euro y resto de monedas estatales continúa su senda descendente hasta que la gente común empiece a no confiar en ellas, lo que puede ocurrir de forma muy abrupta. A la vez que el resto de dinero sólido refuerza su valor frente a los primeros: oro, plata, BTC. En este caso el colapso se producirá por una inflación de precios repentina.


Cualquiera de ambos escenarios es óptimo para el oro, la plata y el BTC en el largo plazo. Y para todos aquellos que lleven haciendo sus deberes en los últimos años.


----------



## Pintxen (25 Jul 2019)

Una pregunta de empanado.
Que es eso de "gradar"?. He visto el vídeo y no me he enterado.


----------



## Beto (25 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Puff si yo te contara Fernando...
> Hice un pedido que tardó como 2 semanas en llegar porque se quedó sin stock.
> Bien, lo envió y tardó más de una semana en llegar por medio de esos sinvergüenzas, mientras tanto en casa no había nadie (se fueron de vacaciones, no lo envié donde yo vivo).
> Me lo intentan entregar sin éxito por no haber nadie (culpa mía).
> ...



Voy un poco tarde leyendo el hilo y ya habréis dejado este tema, pero como cartero, quería recomendar el sistema citypaq de correos. Es como los casilleros de Amazon pero de correos y para cualquier envío, aunque lo envíen a través de Seur u otra empresa de mensajería. Es gratis y con la aplicación lo controlas todo

Sigo leyendo


----------



## FranMen (25 Jul 2019)

Gracias por compartir, la idea es buena pero, para empezar la página web móvil es un desastre.


----------



## Forcopula (26 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Una pregunta de empanado.
> Que es eso de "gradar"?. He visto el vídeo y no me he enterado.



Si no me equivoco el ponerle a la moneda en este caso una puntuación (normalmente del 0 al 10) según su estado de conservación, se hace sobretodo para monedas históricas o de coleccionista


----------



## Sin_Casa (26 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Una pregunta de empanado.
> Que es eso de "gradar"?. He visto el vídeo y no me he enterado.



digamos que seria darle una calificacion segun el estdo de conservacion, el maximo creo que es 70 creo que la diferencia enre 69 y 70 es ya a nivel microscopico


----------



## quaver (26 Jul 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Una pregunta de empanado.
> Que es eso de "gradar"?. He visto el vídeo y no me he enterado.



Coin grading - Wikipedia


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Desde luego, menudos GHDLGP los EE.UU./Arabia Saudita, los auténticos "valedores" del Daesh/ISIS o como quieran llamarse esos HdP y encima deseando hacerle la Guerra a Irán... El conflicto bélico de Yemen fue el "preámbulo" de las "hostilidades" que vendrían más tarde... pero que ya tenían el "precedente" de Siria. Aquí, en Occidente, se suele "ignorar" la fuerte intervención militar "solapada" de Irán en las guerras de Siria y Yemen.

Y las consiguientes preguntas "idiotas" del día: ¿algún día los EE.UU. piensan devolver el Oro a los legítimos Gobiernos usurpados? ¿Ese Oro NO estará fuera de la "Contabilidad oficial" como podría ser el de la 2ª Guerra Mundial?

Y os dejo un enlace que "avala" mi comentario...

- EEUU transporta en sus helicópteros el oro sirio robado por ISIS

Por otro lado, se avecina un RECRUDECIMIENTO en la Guerra de las Divisas y mucho ¡Ojo! para los que andan por ahí...

ECB Quick Analysis: Winning the currency war without firing a shot – EUR/USD may crash

Y también un consejo: mucho ¡"Ojito"! con comprar MPs con un USD tan sobrevalorado...


----------



## eversor (26 Jul 2019)

Hola
Fernandojcg puedes explicar un poco más lo del dólar sobrevalorado. Si valiera menos... el precio en dólares de la onza de oro no sería superior?

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2019)

Hola, eversor: El USD puede bajar y mucho, pero está claro que las Materias Primas también pueden subir o bajar... perooooo a los efectos tenemos que fijarnos en la moneda que nosotros compramos, es decir en el EUR. Por ejemplo, ahora estamos pagando en la UE el Petróleo MUY CARO, a pesar de que el barril ha caído bastante en relación a sus últimos máximos, pero en cambio el USD se ha apreciado vs el EUR...

Para que lo entiendas mejor:

Hoy: Oro a $1419,08 = 1273,98€

Últimos "buenos" mínimos del 17 de Agosto del 2018: Oro a $1193,94 = 1027,00€

Bien, si realizamos las oportunas operaciones matemáticas, nos sale que el Oro en ese período de tiempo ha elevado su precio en $225,14 y en 246,98€, es decir que los que pertenecemos a la UE hemos pagado el Oro más caro y eso que ya tenemos muy caída nuestra Divisa...

Espero que hayas entendido el ejemplo aportado.

Y supongo que ahora muchos entenderán porqué considero que el Oro está "caro" PARA MÍ... Y es que puedo comparar las distintas adquiciones que he efectuado en el tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (26 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, eversor: El USD puede bajar y mucho, pero está claro que las Materias Primas también pueden subir o bajar... perooooo a los efectos tenemos que fijarnos en la moneda que nosotros compramos, es decir en el EUR. Por ejemplo, ahora estamos pagando en la UE el Petróleo MUY CARO, a pesar de que el barril ha caído bastante en relación a sus últimos máximos, pero en cambio el USD se ha apreciado vs el EUR...
> 
> Para que lo entiendas mejor:
> 
> ...



Hola a todos eah unas preguntas:
-Entiendo la conversion,( parámetro que que sigo) pero primero la EU (resto del mundo) va a dejar que el dólar se ponga a 1,5 (de nuevo) 1,7,1,8 o 2? (puedo ser algo exagerado alguna vez)
-La huida del papel dólar a donde irán a papeles euro , a oro a bitcoin (entonces a donde vayan esos dólares habrá gran demanda con su correspondiente incremento del valor del activo en cuestión)?
-Si existe una depreciacion de un 20 o 30 % o 40% del dólar cuanto tiempo tardaran en atacarlo vilmente y para que se quiere una moneda de cambio mundial que no sirve para nada?
He estado pensando posibles respuestas y solo encuentro una pescadilla podrida que se come la cola
saludos
P.D.: Nos están arruinando a los ciudadanos y ya no tienen decoro ni de esconderlo, pero lo peor es lo cuentas (de forma moderada) y se te ríen, te dicen hace diez años ya se decía que no iba aver pensiones y mira como hay adonde vas loco. (conversación de hace un mes)


----------



## angel220 (26 Jul 2019)

eversor dijo:


> Hola
> Fernandojcg puedes explicar un poco más lo del dólar sobrevalorado. Si valiera menos... el precio en dólares de la onza de oro no sería superior?
> 
> Gracias



manteniendo constante la variable valor dólar onza y aumentado el cambio euro/$, te costaría menos euros comprar una onza.
Cuanto mas depreciado este el dólar con el euro menos euros por onza tienes que pagar (por lo que tu valor en euros de tu oro también es menor)
El que compro oro en euros en el 2008 lo pago casi al 30% menos que ahora (solo con el efecto divisa, habria que sumarle la revalorización del oro) el euro estaba a 1, 5 sobre el dólar.
Otra cuestión es que el euro del 2008 no es el del 2019, ni el dolar tampoco
la cuestion no es si el dolar sube o baja (que al dia de hoy es importante), es saber que te dan hoy a ti por un euro y dentro de 5 años, en tu vida cotidiana, si te dan un coche por un euro el oro esta caro, si te dan una gominola creo que esta barato,


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo un artículo para los más "plateros"...

What Is the Silver Market Price Telling Us Now? – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Jul 2019)

Muy buena, 

A raíz de un video que puso un conforero hace un par de semanas de Keiser Report a Michael Hudson, el presentador parecía emocionado con el libro "Matad al Huésped" de éste, hablaba maravillas de él. Como Hudson me cayó bastante bien me animé a comprarlo. De primeras no era barato, 25€ en Amazon, no había versión Kindle. Lo traje para leerlo de vacaciones, llevo 100 páginas de las 600 que tiene y tengo que decir que ya me está pareciendo el libro hasta barato. 

Es una auténtica maravilla, con lecciones de economía y finanzas a cada capítulo, repasando actualidad e historia. No digo más, simplemente recomendarlo a quien guste de estos temas. 

¡Buen finde!


----------



## timi (26 Jul 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Muy buena,
> 
> A raíz de un video que puso un conforero hace un par de semanas de Keiser Report a Michael Hudson, el presentador parecía emocionado con el libro "Matad al Huésped" de éste, hablaba maravillas de él. Como Hudson me cayó bastante bien me animé a comprarlo. De primeras no era barato, 25€ en Amazon, no había versión Kindle. Lo traje para leerlo de vacaciones, llevo 100 páginas de las 600 que tiene y tengo que decir que ya me está pareciendo el libro hasta barato.
> 
> ...




gracias por la info , lo buscaré,,,, pero no tengo tantas vacaciones para tanto libro,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2019)

Hola, timi: Si un libro es ameno se suele leer bastante rápido. Te lo dice alguien que está acostumbrado a las "Biblias" de Posteguillo...

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (26 Jul 2019)

Los bancos centrales europeos ponen fin a su acuerdo sobre el oro

Yo creo que no me he enterado de nada de la noticia, no sé si el cártel lo montaron para deshacerse de oro y ahora ya no, o quiero pensar que fue así. Pero parece que el cártel se descompone, o al menos las condiciones ya no son las mismas.

Quizá los que seguís el oro desde hace tiempo conocíais el acuerdo y lo que supone que no se renueve.

-----

el libro del que habláis parece que se puede encontrar en la mula, un pdf en inglés.


----------



## Lottokenia (26 Jul 2019)

Hola a Todos , gracias a éste hilo ( que me he leído desde el principio ) , así como a los libros -Varios - recomendados ( como al conforero , oliara , tb me gustan las opiniones de Michael Hudson -- acabo de comprar el libro en Amazon , mi última adquisición ) , me he hecho partícipe de la ¨Querencia ¨ por los MPs , y me encanta la Cultura --con mayúscula -- de muchos conforeros a Todos los niveles . Les agradezco las aportaciones de su Sabiduría y como la transmiten y les manifiesto mi máximo respeto . 
Podrían comentar alguna recomendación , para participar en alguna minera de oro ? , desde mis conocimientos al respecto muy profanos ; les agradacería enormemente , que sean lo más explícitos al respecto : cuales , cómo , cuando etc ? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Beto (26 Jul 2019)

Si habéis sido alguno de vosotros, por un lingotito le digo a la policía que no estabais allí 

Roban casi una tonelada de oro en el mayor aeropuerto de Brasil


----------



## Lottokenia (26 Jul 2019)

PD -Cuáles , cuándo


----------



## paketazo (26 Jul 2019)

Beto dijo:


> Si habéis sido alguno de vosotros, por un lingotito le digo a la policía que no estabais allí
> 
> Roban casi una tonelada de oro en el mayor aeropuerto de Brasil



Nadie ha salido herido, o sea que el oro solo ha cambiado de manos.

Supongo que habrán sido los de fast & furious ... grabando alguna de sus secuelas.

P.D. Si ha sido alguno del foro y le interesa vender bajo spot que mande privado.


----------



## timi (27 Jul 2019)

Buenos dias

dejo esto

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4277721-coming-silver-rally-might-greatest

*


Spoiler: traduccion



¿Por qué el Rally de Plata que viene podría ser el más grande?


*


Spoiler: traduccion



Jul. 25, 2019 3:53 PM ET

El momento ideal para un rally de plata en relación con la relación Oro / Plata es después de un pico importante en el GSR y lo más cerca posible del máximo histórico.
El momento ideal para un rally de plata en relación con el Dow es comenzar después del pico del Dow y lo más cerca posible del máximo.
El momento ideal para un rally de plata en relación con las tasas de interés es comenzar después de un pico de interés importante y lo más cerca posible del mínimo.
En los últimos cien años, ha habido algunos grandes mítines de plata. Algunos han sido más grandes que otros sin embargo.
Las condiciones económicas que subrayaban los diferentes rallies de plata no eran todas iguales. Obviamente, los que tuvieron lugar durante las condiciones más favorables para los rallies de plata fueron los que tuvieron un gran desempeño.
El próximo rally de plata podría ser el mayor, especialmente porque potencialmente tiene la mayoría de las condiciones en común con los grandes rallies de plata.
*Relación Oro / Plata (GSR)*
El momento ideal para un rally de plata en relación con la relación Oro / Plata es después de un pico importante en el GSR y lo más cerca posible del máximo histórico. Esto se debe a que la relación Oro / Plata es de rallyes de plata, de la misma manera que se compara el ciclismo cuesta abajo que el ciclismo cuesta arriba.
En otras palabras, cuando recorres la colina, puedes ir mucho más rápido; Así como la plata puede subir mucho más cuando el GSR está en declive.
Tenga en cuenta que es importante comprender que son las condiciones económicas subyacentes que se manifiestan en la forma en que los indicadores económicos (como el GSR, por ejemplo) finalmente toman. Entonces, por simplicidad, me refiero al indicador económico como la condición.
A continuación se muestra una imagen (de macrotrends.net) de un gráfico de relación Oro / Plata (arriba) y un gráfico de Plata (abajo):



Las líneas rojas marcan el comienzo de las importantes manifestaciones de plata y el verde el final. El rally que comenzó en 1941 comenzó en un momento ideal en relación con el GSR. El rally de plata actual potencialmente tiene esto en común con el rally de plata de 1941. Tenga en cuenta que los otros mítines comenzaron en menos de los tiempos ideales: tenían que subir colinas.

El hecho de que los niveles de deuda se encuentren actualmente en un extremo y que probablemente tengamos un mayor estrés en los mercados crediticios hace que esta posibilidad sea muy probable. Por lo tanto, no es una coincidencia que las tasas de interés se hayan acercado al inicio del rally de 1941, así como al rally actual.
*Dow*
El momento ideal para un rally de plata en relación con el Dow es comenzar después del pico del Dow y lo más cerca posible del máximo. Nuevamente, uno puede usar la analogía del ciclismo cuesta abajo. Además, el Dow debe descender durante todo el período del rally de plata.
A continuación se muestra una imagen (de macrotrends.net) de un gráfico Dow (arriba) y un gráfico de plata (abajo):



Las líneas rojas marcan el comienzo de las importantes manifestaciones de plata y el verde el final. El rally de plata que comenzó en 1971 comenzó en el momento ideal en relación con el Dow. El actual rally de plata también tiene potencialmente esto en común con el rally de 1971, lo que le daría una ventaja sobre el rally de plata de 1941.
Si el malestar crediticio esperado se desarrolla, podría causar que el Dow disminuya significativamente en los próximos años. Esto podría darle al rally de plata actual una ventaja sobre la de 1971, ya que el Dow no tuvo una gran disminución neta durante todo el período del rally de plata.
De cualquier manera, ya tiene una ventaja sobre el rally de 1971 debido a que comienza idealmente en relación con el GSR.
*Tasas de interés*
El momento ideal para un rally de plata en relación con las tasas de interés es comenzar después de un pico de interés importante y lo más cerca posible del mínimo. Además, es ideal si el rally completo existe durante una tendencia alcista de la tasa de interés.
A continuación, se muestra un gráfico de plata a largo plazo con los principales picos de tasa de interés y fondos indicados:




Nuevamente, el rally de plata de 1941 comenzó en un momento ideal en relación con las tasas de interés. El rally de plata actual potencialmente tiene esto en común con el rally de plata de 1941. Sin embargo, la parte inferior de la tasa de interés de 2016 es más baja que la de 1941 y se encuentra en el mínimo histórico de al menos los últimos cien años, nuevamente, lo que le da al rally actual una ventaja potencial.
*Conclusión*
El rally de plata actual tiene los mejores ingredientes para ser el rally de plata más explosivo de los últimos 100 años.


----------



## quaver (27 Jul 2019)

Hola:

Un par de artículos:

La plata, en los próximos 5-10 años, a los 50$ y más:
Silver Is a Time Bomb Waiting to Explode | GoldBroker.com

Cotización de la plata por encima de la tendencia de los bancos:
Argent : breakout haussier en cours | Or.fr


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Impresionante lo que se vió ayer en el S&P 500... Yo añadí 2 cortos más a los 2 que ya poseía y ya veremos por dónde se sale. Es realmente INCONCEBIBLE lo que se está viendo en las Bolsas estadounidenses: el PIB NO fue para "tirar cohetes" y los resultados empresariales de la Economía REAL NO están siendo precisamente buenos... Sin embargo, el efecto de la recompra de acciones está surtiendo efecto, aunque sea MALICIOSO y lejos de crear valor REAL para los accionistas, pero NO hay más ciego que el que NO quiere ver...

Parece que Agosto se va a presentar muy interesante en todos los mercados financieros... Luego, en Septiembre, ya veremos qué "conejos" se sacan de la "chistera". He estado leyendo a proposito de lo que está barajando el BCE y si tengo tiempo esta noche/madrugada haré una referencia a ello. Parece que los "tiros" van por seguir manteniendo y aumentando la "droga en vena"...

Y os dejo un buen artículo y que me enlaza con lo que ayer comenté en relación a la Guerra de las Divisas y su futuro RECRUDECIMIENTO...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...rusia-superan-los-100000-millones-de-dolares-

Saludos.


----------



## menok (27 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Impresionante lo que se vió ayer en el S&P 500... Yo añadí 2 cortos más a los 2 que ya poseía y ya veremos por dónde se sale. Es realmente INCONCEBIBLE lo que se está viendo en las Bolsas estadounidenses: el PIB NO fue para "tirar cohetes" y los resultados empresariales de la Economía REAL NO están siendo precisamente buenos... Sin embargo, el efecto de la recompra de acciones está surtiendo efecto, aunque sea MALICIOSO y lejos de crear valor REAL para los accionistas, pero NO hay más ciego que el que NO quiere ver...
> 
> Parece que Agosto se va a presentar muy interesante en todos los mercados financieros... Luego, en Septiembre, ya veremos qué "conejos" se sacan de la "chistera". He estado leyendo a proposito de lo que está barajando el BCE y si tengo tiempo esta noche/madrugada haré una referencia a ello. Parece que los "tiros" van por seguir manteniendo y aumentando la "droga en vena"...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando,

dices que añadiste cortos, puedes especificar? En futuros? Opciones sobre futuros? Vencimiento? En el ES? SPX? SPY?Yo ayer abrí un corto comprando una put pero cercana en vencimiento.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Impresionante lo que se vió ayer en el S&P 500... Yo añadí 2 cortos más a los 2 que ya poseía y ya veremos por dónde se sale. Es realmente INCONCEBIBLE lo que se está viendo en las Bolsas estadounidenses: el PIB NO fue para "tirar cohetes" y los resultados empresariales de la Economía REAL NO están siendo precisamente buenos... Sin embargo, el efecto de la recompra de acciones está surtiendo efecto, aunque sea MALICIOSO y lejos de crear valor REAL para los accionistas, pero NO hay más ciego que el que NO quiere ver...
> 
> Parece que Agosto se va a presentar muy interesante en todos los mercados financieros... Luego, en Septiembre, ya veremos qué "conejos" se sacan de la "chistera". He estado leyendo a proposito de lo que está barajando el BCE y si tengo tiempo esta noche/madrugada haré una referencia a ello. Parece que los "tiros" van por seguir manteniendo y aumentando la "droga en vena"...
> 
> ...




4 cortos en el SP500 (cerró a 3025), eso ya son palabras mayores, o saldrás por la puerta grade y con las dos orejas o te pondrán el culo como la bandera de Japón y ya no podrás comer garbanzos.
Te deseo SUERTE MAESTRO, por si la necesitas!.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Jajajajaja...

# Caballero sin espada: "Conozco" las Bolsas desde el año 1996, así que NADIE me puede enseñar NADA acerca de ellas y lo digo sin SOBERBÍA alguna. He visto ahí de TODO y ya NO me sorprende NADA de lo que pueda suceder en ellas.

Yo, Caballero sin espada, ODÍO a los mercados financieros y que tienen buena parte de CULPA en la ruina financiera que ha asolado, asola y asolará a las personas, países, "bloques", etc. Eso NO quita para que, de tanto en tanto, aproveche para intentar ROBARLES algo y que es absolutamente LEGÍTIMO...

¿"Palmar" en esos Cortos que llevo en el S&P 500? Pues, habría cantidad de gente que desearía tenerlos al premedio que los llevo yo: 3018,55... Y ya veremos si consigue traspasar los 3025 sin hacer antes un pullback a los 3000, pero puedo aguantar sin "problemas" hasta los 3050... Si llega ahí tendré que deshacer por "huevos"... De todas formas, te diré que en mi anterior apuesta bajista en el S&P 500 me salió muy bien, y de eso NO hace tanto, puesto que ya la comenté en su momento en este hilo.

En fin, es cuestión de esperar y, como todas las apuestas, puede salir bien o mal. Tampoco NADA nuevo para mí...

# Piel de Luna: Te aconsejo NO "resbalar" tanto... Wall Street cierra los Viernes, sin extensión horaria, a las 22:15 y el S&P 500 acabó en los 3021,12, por lo tanto estoy perdiendo 2,57 puntos por cada contrato. Eso para mí es "pecata minuta" en estos momentos.

Y lo dicho: es una mera "apuesta" en la que tengo bastante confianza. De hecho, hubiera ganado una "pasta" si hubiera vendido en momentos previos a la publicación del PIB estadounidense y NO lo hice... En cambio, me saqué unos buenos Dólares con la venta a "tiempo" del Nasdaq 100...

NO me considero ningún "Maestro" en esto de las Bolsas, pero algo sé y tiene su mérito porque opero MUY POCO durante el año. Es más, casi todo el año estoy FUERA...

Y yo soy de los que creen que la Suerte hay que buscarla... A mí NADIE NUNCA me ha "regalado" NADA y lo que tengo se lo debo a mi esfuerzo personal.

# menok: Me disculparás, pero NO suelo comentar los instrumentos financieros que utilizo. SÍ que te diré que NO uso NUNCA opciones, pero tampoco tengo NADA en contra de ellas, simplemente es una cuestión de preferencias.

# Lottokenia: Bienvenido al hilo. Respecto a las mineras de MPs, creo que el "tren" ya salió hace unos meses de la estación... Ahora mismo, NO me atrevo a recomendarle NADA respecto a las mismas. Quizás, otros conforeros como Mochuelo o antorob puedan recomendarte algunas.

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Jajajajaja...
> 
> # Caballero sin espada: "Conozco" las Bolsas desde el año 1996, así que NADIE me puede enseñar NADA acerca de ellas y lo digo sin SOBERBÍA alguna. He visto ahí de TODO y ya NO me sorprende NADA de lo que pueda suceder en ellas.
> 
> ...





Resbalar yo ?.... no se porque? EXPLICATE mejor, el cierre en contado es 3025, tengo la pantalla delante y se lo que leo. REPITO en contado, y NO se porque te pones así, desde luego ni me importan los mercados financieros ni me importa el producto apalancado que hayas elegido, ( tampoco pueden ser muchos, CFD's ,Futuros, Opciones o algún tipo de ETF inverso) en serio, no me IMPORTA NADA, pero bueno, sólo te deseaba SUERTE, ya se que tu, prácticamente ni la necesitas.


----------



## paketazo (27 Jul 2019)

No hay duda que abrir cortos en máximos históricos es una osadía...de hecho, Fernando lo sabe perfectamente, sin embargo, es probable que el lunes en premarket ya pueda colocar sus stop de ganancias...también es cierto que si los coloca ajustados, le van a saltar, pero más vale ganar 100 pavos que perder 1000 en un par de horas.

Yo no abriré cortos, no por que no apetezca, sin o por que en todo caso colocaría un stop de entrada al perder los 2995 por ejemplo, pero no hay estrategia ganadora cuando con una pequeña volatilidad te quedas temblando.

Dicho esto, es evidente que la bolsa está en plan burbuja, pero ya lo hemos visto antes, así que es solo cuestión de tiempo y de no volverse demasiado loco en localizar techos, la manipulación de los índices es sencilla sobre todo cuando porcentualmente con una docena de acciones podemos mover todo un mercado...hablo de creadores de mercado no de don nadies como yo.

Otra opción buena hubiera sido abrir largos en plata en la zona de 15$...y os juro que este que escribe tuvo orden con 3 contratos a ese precio pero se rajó en el último momento y ahora suspira por lo que pudo ser.

Un saludo y suerte con las decisiones, a veces lo imprevisible es lo más probable.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Piel de Luna: Mi respuesta a tu post ha sido muy SENSATA, teniendo en cuenta las tonterías que has soltado en el mismo. En fin, NO tengo ganas de polemizar contigo y lo dejo aquí, aunque NO sin antes indicarte que pareces desconocer cómo funcionan las Bolsas, al menos en cuanto a horarios y, al parecer, también pareces desconocer que existe un horario nocturno (cerrado de Viernes a Domingo) donde también cotizan los índices bursátiles estadounidenses, aparte de muchos otros a los que les corresponde por horario (asiáticos, australiano, etc.). Fíjate si tengo opciones para "materializar" si llega el caso...

# Caballero sin espada: Me reitero en que TODO lo que tenía que saber de las Bolsas ya lo sé... Por eso mismo, NO me gustan. Antigüamente, los "fundamentales" servían de algo, pero eso ya es PASADO, por tanto... Y NO, NO me gusta tampoco el AT, así que muchas veces opero contra tendencia...

De todas formas, Caballero sin espada, las afirmaciones que he hecho hay que verlas dentro del "contexto" que yo le otorgo a las Bolsas, es decir que NO son especialmente importantes para mí. Yo me gano la vida en el área productiva... Entenderás que lo que es "importante" para unos puede ser muchísimo menos para otros y en el caso que se le otorgue.

En cualquier caso, ha sido una "apuesta" ¿temeraria? que tiene un sesgo cortoplacista... En realidad, espero que se vuelvan a ver los 3000 y sino seguro que añadiré algún otro corto por encima de los 3025, pero pasados...

# paketazo: En principio, NO tengo pensado hacer NADA el lunes... De todas formas, en la madrugada de ese día trabajo y me coincide con el horario nocturno y podré echar un vistazo entre ratos, pero NO espero que la tendencia alcista se gire tan deprisa, pero vamos tú eres "perro viejo" y sabes que ahora hay poca gente operando, de manera que con poco volumen pueden mover los índices de forma muy notable. Ese es otro factor a tener en cuenta.

Mira, paketazo, creo que me conoces y sabes que si me he tirado a la "piscina" es porque creo tenerlo claro. Me he frenado más en abrir un largo en el par EUR/USD porque sigo sin verlo claro.

Y como bien dices, en las Bolsas lo más "improbable" a veces acaba sucediendo... Tampoco tiene ninguna "lógica" el nivel actual de las Bolsas estadounidenses... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Piel de Luna: Mi respuesta a tu post ha sido muy SENSATA, teniendo en cuenta las tonterías que has soltado en el mismo. En fin, NO tengo ganas de polemizar contigo y lo dejo aquí, aunque NO sin antes indicarte que pareces desconocer cómo funcionan las Bolsas, al menos en cuanto a horarios y, al parecer, también pareces desconocer que existe un horario nocturno (cerrado de Viernes a Domingo) donde también cotizan los índices bursátiles estadounidenses, aparte de muchos otros a los que les corresponde por horario (asiáticos, australiano, etc.). Fíjate si tengo opciones para "materializar" si llega el caso...
> 
> ...



Que he soltado tonterías?., Que Yo no conozco el funcionamiento de las Bolsas?,
Bufff, sinceramente, me parece que a ti te incomoda bastante mi presencia por aqui, llegué a este foro por un enlace que encontré en Rankia, ( Rankia si lo leo desde donde yo resido, que no es España, este foro no lo conocia).
Así que no te preocupes, vuelvo a mi rutina y ya no te incomodare más, te vuelvo a desear suerte, a ti y a todos los participantes, que los hay muy valiosos por aqui y no necesitan mirarse tanto al espejo.
Un sincero abrazo a todos, que vuestras onzas plateadas y amarillas os sonrían.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Es complicado jugar y ganar al Poker cuando varios jugadores lo hacen con las cartas "marcadas"... Pues, las Bolsas son lo mismo siguiendo tus mismos razonamientos.

Conozco traders muy buenos de los EE.UU. y en ocasiones me apuntan determinadas acciones y suelen acertar mucho, pero es que yo paso mucho de esto de las Bolsas. Creo que ya lo he explicado bien en anteriores posts.

Lo único que deseo es Suerte a todos los que NO dejamos de ser "pezqueñines"...

# Piel de Luna: Es tu decisión y que vale la pena que reconsideres, pero tú mismo... A mí NO me "incómodas" para NADA y, además, NO veo porqué sacas esa conclusión. Por mí, NO ha pasado NADA y te animo a seguir participando.

Saludos.


----------



## menok (27 Jul 2019)

Bueno Fernando, si vas corto en los futuros del ES y puedes aguantar hasta los 3050 ole tú!

Cambiando de tema, he pedido unas cuantas monedas a Goldsilver.be a ver si las recibo ok y pronto. Tenéis alguna forma/preferencia de guardar las monedas? Tengo varias de plata en tubos pero veo que algunas se han oxidado un poco, algún consejo?
Las de oro como las guardáis? Entiendo que son menos delicadas que las de plata y se mantienen bien no?


----------



## timi (27 Jul 2019)

No se si es la mejor forma , pero yo las envaso al vacío dentro de su capsula o tubo correspondiente .


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2019)

Hola, menok: Puedo aguantar por la simple razón de que eso es lo que llevo ganado este año hasta alcanzar ese nivel. Si se llega a los 3050 y no me he salido, NO "palmaré", sino que NO habré ganado NADA... Así es más fácil de entender, ¿No? En cualquier caso, NO pienso estar mucho tiempo en las Bolsas y, posiblemente, lo haga hasta el mes de Octubre. En "teoría" estamos en una época propicia para los que gustamos de los Cortos...

El amigo timi tiene un remedio que cree que es "infalible"... Ya te lo explicará él. En lo personal, soy muy "clásico" y NO tomo muchas medidas preventivas, a fin de cuentas lo normal es que el Bullion, y también el Premium, adquieran diversas "imperfecciones" con el paso del tiempo y la de menos es la patina que muchas veces suele formarse. Es más, yo particularmente la valoro más. Obviamente, me estoy refiriendo a la Plata, puesto que en el Oro que poseo NO he observado "anomalías".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2019)

Hola, sdPrincBurb: NO... Con el paso de los años hay monedas -NO TODAS- que acaban adquiriendo "imperfecciones" como, por ejemplo, las conocidas "manchas de leche"... Es un coñazo, pero es lo que hay...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: He estado leyendo algo de Wolf Richter y que traducido viene a decir algo así...

"Todo vale: acciones con Historia, acciones de momentum, acciones de hiperventilación, acciones de alucinaciones consensuales y acciones de ingeniería financiera, que acaban generando precios de acciones alucinantes y que hacen que estas compañías sean incomprensibles en la capitalización del mercado, y la mera mención de los "fundamentales" hace que los detractores sean ridiculizados y desechados.

Es como si todo el mercado se hubiera vuelto loco"...

Esto que comento viene a colación de lo que debatimos en el día de hoy y ahora te hago la siguiente pregunta: ¿Hasta qué punto es "normal" que existan en el mundo Billones de USD, EUR, etc. en Bonos con rendimientos negativos?

Cuando las Bolsas y los Bonos se mueven como lo están haciendo ahora es que la CAUTELA es cosa del PASADO y eso tiene un solo significado: Estamos ante una BURBUJA... y que estalle antes o después es lo de menos.

Y, además, si a eso unimos el "acompañamiento" que en los tiempos actuales supone la DEFORMACIÓN en los excesos monetarios... Apaga y vámonos.

Por eso mismo afirmaba con rotundidad que NADIE puede enseñarme NADA en cuanto a los mercados se refiere... Cuando se ha perdido el "Norte" es INDIFERENTE lo que puedas saber o no saber: probablemente, obtendrás el mismo resultado que un mono lanzando dardos a una diana...

Saludos.


----------



## Lottokenia (28 Jul 2019)

Muchas gracias , nsdn .


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Mal dato el que acabo de conocer: Caen los beneficios industriales en China en un 3,1% en interanual en Junio. En el primer semestre del año la caída se sitúa en el 2,4%... Veremos si el dato cuenta o no en la apertura de las Bolsas asiáticas en el día de mañana.

Y comentaros que el BCE baraja en Septiembre bajar tipos e impulsar una nueva QE. El caso es qué margen tienen para bajar tipos y como NO compren Deuda gubernamental... Respecto a esto, la gente no tiene NPI de que la Deuda que posee el BCE está MUTUALIZADA al 20%, es decir que si hay "PROBLEMAS" DE VERDAD el BCE responderá por ese 20% y el 80% restante es cuestión del Banco Central/Gobierno de cada país... ¡Ay! que SIEMPRE hay que leer la "letra pequeña"...

Y si ahora el Bono alemán a 10 años se paga al -0,40%, ¿acaso lo van a bajar más? Pues, el Bund está dónde está por "algo"...

Saludos.


----------



## Lottokenia (28 Jul 2019)

Las políticas del FMI, del BCE y del BPI venden una falsa visión de cómo funcionan las economías : su doctrina consiste en una economía basura , cuyo propósito es convencer a la población de que " no hay alternativa " a la austeridad , al empobrecimiento , al desempleo y a la emigración , bajo el reinado de la oligarquía emergente del " uno por ciento ".
El poder financiero de nuestros días tiene por objeto sustituir la democracia por la oligarquía .
Michael Hudson


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2019)

Hola, Lottokenia: Creo que es bastante más complejo... La auténtica REALIDAD es que las instituciones que cita se han metido en un "experimento" del que NO saben salir y es que tampoco tiene una salida deseable para ellos. Esto acabará MUY MAL y lo único que NO sabemos es el CUÁNDO...

Luego, está el tema de las Bolsas estadounidenses y con una tendencia "alcista" contra natura... Vamos a ver, hace tiempo que sale dinero REAL de las mismas, pero ello se está contrarrestando con la entrada de dinero VIRTUAL... ¿Cuál? El procedente de las recompras de las empresas o hay que decir que éstas suelen girar entre los 80.000 y los 90.000 millones de Dólares mensuales... Así es muy difícil que las Bolsas caigan y otra cosa son correcciones normales dentro de una tendencia alcista. Vamos, que a mi NO me "extrañaría" asistir a una caída entre el 5% y el 10% durante este año, para que luego siguieran subiendo. Estamos en el tercer año del Ciclo de los Presidentes y que suele ser el más alcista para las Bolsas americanas...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (28 Jul 2019)

Creo que en esta frase que ha escrito Feranadojcg es la que se basa todo:

"Hola, Lottokenia: Creo que es bastante más complejo... La auténtica REALIDAD es que las instituciones que cita se han metido en un "experimento" del que NO saben salir y es que tampoco tiene una salida deseable para ellos. Esto acabará MUY MAL y lo único que NO sabemos es el CUÁNDO..."

Nos disfrazan sus errores con nombres con acrónimos, con declaraciones donde intentan decir todo (mentiras) y no dicen nada (verdades), son ahora mismo vendedores de humo, plantean un programa A diciendo que hay uno B por si no funciona pero la realidad es que solo tienen humo, ni A ni B, esto me recuerda aun politico español que su forma de pensar era ya se arreglara y dejar pasar el tiempo y así esta España.
Respecto a la bolsa , ( entiéndase inversion en bolsa un periodo mínimo de entre un mes y un año, a lo otro se le llama trading) de quien haya empezado y conocido los años 90 (o anteriores) hasta aproximadamente el año 2008, se habrá dado cuenta del cambio que ha habido a la hora de elegir las inversiones, antes se invertía por fundamentales, después se paso a la inversion por análisis técnico,( el análisis técnico lo veo como herramienta valida para un apoyo a la inversion por fundamentales, pero no como medio de inversion)) ese fue el paso para destruir la inversion en bolsa como tal fue creada, cuando ya no se sabia que hacer, para justificar el No crecimiento de la economía. A partir del 2008 se popularizaron muchos de los mal llamados vehículos de inversion y términos como ETTF,CDF,HDLGP o como quieran denominar, palaras como, tóxicos, derivados, apalancamiento, corto, largos, futuros, vencimiento, etc , todas esto viene a raíz de la falta de ideas y reacción correcta (por parte de los que tenían que poner en orden la economía), que al no saber que hacer ayudaron a hacer mas grande el hoyo, con por ejemplo" sus cortos apalancados en opciones de futuro con derivados tóxicos (tóxicos, esta palabra nunca la pondrán) " toma ya, en palabras castizas compra mierda que se va al guano, y vendértelo como parte de un fondo referenciado a otro fondo, que ala vez tiene referenciado un fondo con toda la mierda habida y por haber y te lo venden para tu tranquilidad y fondo de jubilacion, que ellos mismos comercializan, asi la mierda te la comes tu, la jugada perfecta porque encima se forran vendiéndolos, porque dar soluciones no sabrán pero ganar dinero como los primeros, claro alguno dirá esto lo realiza la banca de inversion o comercial si claro pero quien lo ampara y lo fomenta, los que tienen el dinero o mejor dicho quien se lo presta los centrales. Ahora mismo la burbuja bursátil ya esta semiexplotada, ya se lleva tiempo donde son las mismas empresas las que compran sus acciones (sobre todo en el mercado americano, por dinero barato y mentalidad), en el europeo solo por el dinero barato, por que el inversor particular casi ha desparecido por no decir desaparecido, eh aquí otro de los problemas de subir tipos. Ojito inversor no es lo mismo que especulador, el cual también poco apoco va desapareciendo a nivel particular. Cada uno es responsable de su dinero y especula o invierte como mejor le parece, pero yo si tuviera que invertir usaría en estos momentos el método del mono y los dardos (que nunca lo haria) y especular con mucho, mucho, cuidado, pero cada cual al dia de hoy, es libre de hacer lo que quiera como debe ser , unas veces se gana otras se pierde (hay es donde esta la plusvalía). Y después de toda esta parrafada, todo se resume en NO TIENEN NI PUTA IDEA , de como solucionar nada, ni seles espera, pero eso si algunos se están forrando ya que saben que sus mierdas las pagaremos todos. Y todo sin haber hablado de las practicas de buen gobierno de las empresas y de la información privilegiada que es como la protección de datos se les aplica a unos ya otros no (menudo tiempo de regularizaciones nos ha tocado vivir, que es una forma de separar a los pocos "listos y buenos" de la masa y cada uno lo entienda como quiera) Espero hayáis intuido cuando estaba hablando de inversion o de expeculacion.Un saludo y buen domingo.


----------



## kikepm (28 Jul 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Creo que en esta frase que ha escrito Feranadojcg es la que se basa todo:
> "Hola, Lottokenia: Creo que es bastante más complejo... La auténtica REALIDAD es que las instituciones que cita se han metido en un "experimento" del que NO saben salir y es que tampoco tiene una salida deseable para ellos. Esto acabará MUY MAL y lo único que NO sabemos es el CUÁNDO..."
> Nos disfrazan sus errores con nombres con acrónimos, con declaraciones donde intentan decir todo (mentiras) y no dicen nada (verdades), son ahora mismo vendedores de humo, plantean un programa A diciendo que hay uno B por si no funciona pero la realidad es que solo tienen humo, ni A ni B, esto me recuerda aun politico español que su forma de pensar era ya se arreglara y dejar pasar el tiempo y así esta España.
> Respecto a la bolsa , ( entiéndase inversion en bolsa un periodo mínimo de entre un mes y un año, a lo otro se le llama trading) de quien haya empezado y conocido los años 90 (o anteriores) hasta aproximadamente el año 2008, se habrá dado cuenta del cambio que ha habido a la hora de elegir las inversiones, antes se invertía por fundamentales, después se paso a la inversion por análisis técnico,( el análisis técnico lo veo como herramienta valida para un apoyo a la inversion por fundamentales, pero no como medio de inversion)) ese fue el paso para destruir la inversion en bolsa como tal fue creada, cuando ya no se sabia que hacer, para justificar el No crecimiento de la economía. A partir del 2008 se popularizaron muchos de los mal llamados vehículos de inversion y términos como ETTF,CDF,HDLGP o como quieran denominar, palaras como, tóxicos, derivados, apalancamiento, corto, largos, futuros, vencimiento, etc , todas esto viene a raíz de la falta de ideas y reacción correcta (por parte de los que tenían que poner en orden la economía), que al no saber que hacer ayudaron a hacer mas grande el hoyo, con por ejemplo" sus cortos apalancados en opciones de futuro con derivados tóxicos (tóxicos, esta palabra nunca la pondrán) " toma ya, en palabras castizas compra mierda que se va al guano, y vendértelo como parte de un fondo referenciado a otro fondo, que ala vez tiene referenciado un fondo con toda la mierda habida y por haber y te lo venden para tu tranquilidad y fondo de jubilacion, que ellos mismos comercializan, asi la mierda te la comes tu, la jugada perfecta porque encima se forran vendiéndolos, porque dar soluciones no sabrán pero ganar dinero como los primeros, claro alguno dirá esto lo realiza la banca de inversion o comercial si claro pero quien lo ampara y lo fomenta, los que tienen el dinero o mejor dicho quien se lo presta los centrales. Ahora mismo la burbuja bursátil ya esta semiexplotada, ya se lleva tiempo donde son las mismas empresas las que compran sus acciones (sobre todo en el mercado americano, por dinero barato y mentalidad), en el europeo solo por el dinero barato, por que el inversor particular casi ha desparecido por no decir desaparecido Ojito inversor no es lo mismo que especulador, el cual también poco apoco va desapareciendo a nivel particular. Cada uno es responsable de su dinero y especula o invierte como mejor le parece, pero yo si tuviera que invertir usaría en estos momentos el método del mono y los dardos (que nunca lo haria) y especular con mucho, mucho, cuidado, pero cada cual al dia de hoy, es libre de hacer lo que quiera como debe ser , unas veces se gana otras se pierde (hay es donde esta la plusvalía). Y después de toda esta parrafada, todo se resume en NO TIENEN NI PUTA IDEA , de como solucionar nada, ni seles espera, pero eso si algunos se están forrando ya que saben que sus mierdas las pagaremos todos. Espero hayáis intuido cuando estaba hablando de inversion o de expeculacion.Un saludo y buen domingo.



Es más grave aún que lo que has descrito. No es que los bancos centrales no sepan resolver el problema en que ellos mismos nos han metido a todos. Por supuesto que la ignorancia y el abandono de las buenas teorías tienen bastante que ver con todo esto, pero hay una parte de gestión activa dolosa.

Los bancos centrales no solo reducen los tipos de interés y realizan una expansión monetaria sostenida, sino que además:

- rescatan a aquellos bancos dentro del sistema financiero mejor contactados con la administración, por supuesto en España todas las cajas de ahorros de titularidad pública.

- mienten acerca de lo que ellos mismos consideran en realidad dinero, como las compras de oro demuestran, para lo cual

- manipulan los mercados para mantener bajo el precio del oro utilizando testaferros bancarios que venden papel, con el objetivo de hacer compras baratas y de evitar el efecto canario en la mina que el oro tiene con respecto al dinero basura estatal

- realizan compras de acciones y bonos en los mercados secundarios en cuanto se inician caidas bruscas

- hacen contínuas declaraciones contra BTC para intentar deprimir su precio (ya que no pueden hacerlo por los medios clásicos)



Todos estos puntos indican que no son sólo expectadores torpes de un sistema que no entienden por completo, que lo son, sino que además MIENTEN, MANIPULAN, FALSIFICAN, REALIZAN FRAUDES Y ROBAN PARA SUS AMIGOS.


Como todo dios haría en su posición. Son simplemente criminales de traje y corbata.


En un mundo civilizado, todos estos corruptos irían a la cárcel por décadas, o serían ajusticiados en las plazas con guillotinas.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# angel220: Tu comentario me ha recordado una frase de André Kostolany: "Las palabras más útiles en Bolsa son: quizá, según se espera, posiblemente, podría ser, no obstante, a pesar, ciertamente, yo creo, yo opino, pero, posiblemente, me parece... Todo cuanto se cree y se dice es condicionado". De ahí, que piense que en la Bolsa actual NADIE sabe NADA...

Por cierto esta frase de Kostolany es perfectamente trasladable a los comunicados que efectúan en la actualidad los Bancos Centrales, es decir que quiénes tendrían que tener las ideas "claras", suelen usar el CONDICIONADO y que traducido significa: NO TENEMOS NI PUTA IDEA DE LO QUE HEMOS HECHO NI CÓMO SALIRNOS DEL "BERENJENAL" QUE HEMOS CREADO... Así de sencillo.

# kikepm: Yo para "solucionar" a esta "ganadería bancaria" la pasaría por la Guillotina... NO merecen otra cosa. El daño que han causado es brutal y lo peor de todo es que amparados por los Gobiernos de turno y lo de menos ha sido el "color" de los mismos... Lo que NO deja de tener su "miga"...

Y la Banca está PUTREFACTA, así que mucho ¡Ojo! en los que ven "oportunidades" en ella. Ayer me miraba el sectorial bancario alemán y está a niveles de mediados de los 80... Comparativamente, el DAX ha avanzado un 900% aproximadamente. Dicho esto, ¿cómo debe estar en realidad la Banca española?

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Jul 2019)

Creo que la mayoría de personas que están un poco metidas en economía, incluso política económica, piensan que los sistemas estatales actuales actúan de un modo desinteresado por el beneficio prójimo.

¡error!

Cuando en un sistema complejo las partes simples que lo forman contienen un error o defecto, este, se magnifica a medida que el sistema simple se vuelve más complejo.

Me explico:

El hombre como individuo es competitivo, eso es algo bueno, pero dentro de la competitividad aparece el egoísmo y la envidia...no, no nos vayamos ahora de buenos samaritanos...eso va implícito en el ser humano.

Si ahora aunamos N individuos, siendo N un número creciente a largo plazo, obtenemos un sistema complejo con un defecto llamado egoísmo.

Esperamos que un sistema o entramado estatal resuelva sin ningún sentimiento, y de un modo desinteresado los problemas sociales y económicos de base, y eso no va a pasar, y si pasa, solo sucederá tras obtener este sistema complejo todos sus deseos egoístas...deseos que implican que el entramado social se descomponga y empeore a largo plazo.

Ningún voto en una urna sirve para revertir este modo de gobierno destinado a la destrucción de las capas sociales, y esto sucederá de un modo seguro.

Solo un sistema de gobierno basado en agentes externos al propio gobierno, o que no tengan los sentimientos de envidia, egoísmo...serían efectivos para distribuir la riqueza, y eso señores...no va a pasar, pues de nuevo el egoísmo innato del hombre crea posiciones de ventaja o privilegio que impiden grandes cambios, y reiteran la hegemonía de unos pocos sobre unos muchos, promocionando las desigualdades sociales, y sobre todo "últimamente", fagocitando a los sectores productivos mediante expolios impositivos usados por y para beneficio de unos pocos.

Resumiendo...no esperéis que poniendo al zorro a cuidar el gallinero cuando volváis tengáis más gallinas o más huevos.

Gracias por aportar y buen domingo.


----------



## angel220 (28 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que la mayoría de personas que están un poco metidas en economía, incluso política económica, piensan que los sistemas estatales actuales actúan de un modo desinteresado por el beneficio prójimo.
> 
> ¡error!
> 
> ...



Hola Paketazo
Siempre me encanta leerte pero me quedo perplejo ante esto que dices
"Creo que la mayoría de personas que están un poco metidas en economía, incluso política económica, piensan que los sistemas estatales actuales actúan de un modo desinteresado por el beneficio prójimo."
no hace falta estar poco metido si no solo acercarse, para entender que ni es desinteresado ni por beneficio al projimo, el pensar eso es el mundo de yupi.Un saludo


----------



## angel220 (28 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # angel220: Tu comentario me ha recordado una frase de André Kostolany: "Las palabras más útiles en Bolsa son: quizá, según se espera, posiblemente, podría ser, no obstante, a pesar, ciertamente, yo creo, yo opino, pero, posiblemente, me parece... Todo cuanto se cree y se dice es condicionado". De ahí, que piense que en la Bolsa actual NADIE sabe NADA...
> 
> ...



Solo corregirte en un 0,1% de ese NADIE, no dudes que cuando haya un crack , habrá un 0,1% RECIEN invertido en corto hasta las cejas desde el minuto cero y cuando se realize la recuperación ese mismo 0,1% RECIEN invertido a largo también desde el minuto cero, de la misma forma que cuando vaya a faltar el agua ellos serán los primeros en comprar ríos, ¿serán casualidades?, ves como siempre hay alguien que si sabe, el resto es calderilla o no estamos bien formados, para ser tan listos que debe ser una cualidad que debe de heredarse (entiendase la ironia)


----------



## angel220 (28 Jul 2019)

tomado prestado del forero Stalker82
22/7/2019
Se prenden las alarmas por préstamos corporativos y los reguladores se ponen nerviosos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2019)

Hola, angel220: Yo NO tengo NI idea del tanto por ciento de las personas que se posicionan en cuanto se producen los grandes "tirones", tanto al alza como a la baja, pero debe ser coherente con las dos grandes fuerzas que mueven los mercados: la CODICIA y el MIEDO... Ambas nos las encontramos en muchas facetas a lo largo de nuestras vidas.

Está claro que SIEMPRE hay "información privilegiada" de "primerísima mano"... Y también sabemos que se utiliza para eliminar competidores en los Cracks, que en muchas ocasiones son "fabricados". Sólo falta ver qué sucedió con el "pulso" sostenido por Lehman Brothers vs Goldman Sachs... Y la consiguiente coparticipación del "Estado profundo" de los EE.UU y que se vio reflejada en la actuación del Gobierno y las principales instituciones de aquel país.

También tienes que aplicar la "LÓGICA": todo lo que sube acaba bajando y viceversa... Lo que NO podemos predecir es el "timing" exacto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Hace tiempo que vengo comentando que los estadounidenses podrían estar planteándose devaluar el USD. A continuación os dejo un enlace sobre este tema...

- Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

El enlace está bien colocado, a pesar del enunciado. Podéis entrar sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (29 Jul 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hace tiempo que vengo comentando que los estadounidenses podrían estar planteándose devaluar el USD.



Quieren darle un empujoncito a la economía de cara a las elecciones. Supongo que tratarán de aguantar el castillo de naipes hasta entonces.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Oro corre riesgo de colapso si los estímulos de la Fed resultan ser decepcionantes



Vaya un titular para un artículo que apenas dice nada. Este tema del clickbait de la prensa y artículos online cansa un poquito ya...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Jul 2019)

Con que vuelva a 1100-1150€/Oz precio de calle ya me doy con canto en los dientes.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Jul 2019)

Si colapsa, de puta madre y si estalla, de puta madre también.

Es lo bueno de invertir en oro.


Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Cerrados los 4 Cortos que tenía en el S&P 500... La operación ha sido rentable tal y como esperaba. Y lo dejo porque NO me gusta lo que estoy viendo. Como decía paketazo mejor ganar unos buenos "pavos" a correr el riesgo de sufrir pérdidas importantes.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (29 Jul 2019)

buenas tardes

dejo esto

Here It Comes: The Most Important Week Of The Year

veremos como actua el oro ,,, de momento en stand by





Spoiler: traducción



La "semana más importante del año" finalmente está aquí, cuando además de una avalancha de datos económicos que incluyen las nóminas de EE. UU., Los PMI europeos, los anuncios del BOE y el BOJ y el reinicio de las conversaciones comerciales entre Estados Unidos y China, nos encontramos ante un histórico Tratar con *la Fed para reducir las tasas por primera vez en más de una década, lo que marcará el comienzo de la próxima recesión* (la economía de EE. UU. se contrajo dentro de los 3 meses *posteriores* al primer recorte de tasas en los últimos tres ciclos económicos; esta vez no será diferente ).
Como resume Craig Nicol de Deutsche Bank, esta semana es un programa increíblemente ocupado para los mercados, ya que anticipan cuál será el primer recorte de tasas (con todos los precios) de la Reserva Federal desde 2008, así como las últimas decisiones del Banco de Inglaterra. y el Banco de Japón. También hay una serie de publicaciones de datos clave, con el informe de empleos de EE. UU., El P2 del PIB de la zona euro y los PMI de fabricación son los aspectos más destacados. A medida que ocurra todo esto, veremos la reanudación de las negociaciones comerciales entre EE. UU. Y China, junto con más lanzamientos de ganancias, según informan más de 150 compañías de S&P 500.
*Con la tan anticipada decisión del FOMC que finalmente tendrá lugar el miércoles, ese será el enfoque clave para los mercados durante la próxima semana. *Los mercados esperan un recorte de tasas, pero la cuestión de si será un recorte de 25 pb o de 50 pb todavía está en la mente de los inversores. Al momento de escribir, los mercados estiman que las probabilidades son del 82,5% para un recorte de 25 pb y del 17,5% para un recorte más grande de 50 pb. esperando que la Fed vaya en contra del grano, y las propias advertencias de la Fed de Nueva York, y que se reduzca en 50 puntos básicos.





Spoiler: traducción



Si bien se puede esperar que la Fed domine la agenda, no son el único banco central importante que se reunirá la próxima semana. *Antes de la Reserva Federal, el Banco de Japón fijará las tasas el martes, y el consenso espera que la política se mantenga sin cambios* . El viernes, también publicarán las actas de su reunión de política monetaria de junio. Mientras tanto, el jueves, *tendremos la última decisión del Banco de Inglaterra* , así como una conferencia de prensa del Gobernador Carney y su informe trimestral de inflación. Aunque no se esperan cambios en las tasas esta semana, los mercados ahora esperan que el próximo movimiento del BoE sea un recorte en lugar de una subida.
*Los datos destacados de esta semana también serán de los EE. UU., Con el informe mensual de empleos este viernes* . Luego del fuerte número de nóminas no agrícolas del mes pasado de 224 mil, el consenso es que el número caiga a 160 mil en julio, y la tasa de desempleo se mantenga en 3.7%. Otra publicación de datos a tener en cuenta en los EE. UU. Será el número de Confianza del Consumidor del Conference Board, que se publicará el martes. La lectura de 121.50 de junio fue el número más bajo desde septiembre de 2017, por lo que será interesante ver si hay una recuperación como se esperaba.
*En la zona del euro, veremos por primera vez las cifras del PIB del segundo trimestre* , con el consenso de que el crecimiento caerá al 0,2%, frente al 0,4% del primer trimestre. También obtendremos los desgloses por país de Francia, Italia y España, por lo que será interesante ver si hay alguna divergencia en la unión monetaria. *Los otros puntos destacados de esta semana serán la tasa de desempleo de la zona euro para junio el martes, así como el PMI de fabricación final el jueves* .
En cuanto a la política, esta semana verá la reanudación de las conversaciones comerciales entre los Estados Unidos y China. El equipo estadounidense, incluido el Representante de Comercio Lighthizer y el Secretario del Tesoro Mnuchin, viajará a Shanghai la próxima semana para reunirse con sus homólogos chinos, a partir del martes. La reunión se produce después de la reunión del G20 entre los presidentes Trump y Xi, donde acordaron reanudar las conversaciones y Trump no impuso más aranceles a las importaciones chinas por un valor de $ 300 mil millones. Continuando con los EE. UU., Esta semana verá la segunda ronda de los debates primarios demócratas para las elecciones presidenciales de 2020, con los dos debates que tendrán lugar el martes y el miércoles por la noche. Mientras tanto, en el Reino Unido, habrá una elección parcial parlamentaria el jueves en la circunscripción galesa de Brecon y Radnorshire.

Finalmente, la temporada de ganancias continuará, con el *reporte de 168 compañías S&P 500 esta semana. Hasta el momento, de las 205 empresas en el S&P 500 que han informado al momento de escribir, el 78% ha superado las ganancias y el 59% ha superado las ventas. *Los puntos destacados de la próxima semana incluyen Apple, BP, Procter & Gamble, Mastercard y Pfizer el martes; Grupo de General Electric, Airbus y Lloyds Banking el miércoles; Royal Dutch Shell, Barclays, Verizon Communications, General Motors, Rio Tinto y Siemens el jueves; y Exxon Mobil, Chevron y RBS el viernes.
*Resumen de eventos clave por día, cortesía de Deutsche Bank*

*Lunes* : Es un comienzo ligero de la semana con los lanzamientos clave de la nota que serán las ventas minoristas de Japón en junio durante la noche. Después de eso obtendremos el IPC preliminar de julio de España, el PPI de junio de Italia y el crédito de consumo de junio del Reino Unido, las aprobaciones de hipotecas y los datos de suministro de dinero. En los EE. UU., La única publicación destacada es el índice de actividad de manufactura de la Fed de Dallas en julio.
*Martes:* el punto culminante principal del día será el resultado de la reunión de política monetaria del BoJ, mientras que en el PCE central de junio de EE. UU. También está previsto. En términos de datos, obtendremos la tasa de desempleo de junio de la zona euro, el PIB preliminar del segundo trimestre en Francia junto con el gasto en consumo de junio, el IPC preliminar de julio en Alemania junto con la confianza del consumidor de agosto GfK y los indicadores de confianza de julio para la zona euro. En los EE. UU., Obtendremos los datos personales de ingresos y gastos de junio, el índice de precios de la vivienda Corelogic de S&P de May y el indicador de confianza del consumidor de la Conference Board de julio. Las conversaciones comerciales entre los Estados Unidos y China se reanudarán y es la primera de dos noches de debates primarios demócratas. Los lanzamientos de ganancias incluyen Apple, BP, Procter & Gamble, Mastercard y Pfizer.
*Miércoles:* El resultado de la reunión del FOMC seguida de la conferencia de prensa del Presidente Powell (07:30 pm, hora de Londres) será el evento principal del día. Durante la noche, los PMI oficiales de China también vencen. En cuanto a los datos, obtendremos la confianza del consumidor del Reino Unido en julio GfK, la zona euro, Francia y el IPC preliminar de Italia, la zona euro, España y el PIB preliminar de Italia y el informe de desempleo de julio de Alemania. En los Estados Unidos, obtendremos el cambio de empleo de ADP en julio y el PMI de Chicago MNI. También es la segunda noche de los debates primarios demócratas, mientras que los lanzamientos de ganancias incluyen a General Electric, Airbus y Lloyds Banking Group.
*Jueves:* Lo más destacado del día será el resultado de la reunión de política monetaria del Banco de Inglaterra, seguida por la conferencia de prensa del Gobernador Carney, mientras que la publicación de los últimos PMI manufactureros de julio también se realizará en Japón, China, la Zona del Euro, Reino Unido y Alemania. , Francia, españa, italia y estados unidos. En los EE. UU., También obtendremos recortes de empleos en el Challenger de julio, datos de fabricación de ISM y ventas totales de vehículos, junto con las últimas reclamaciones iniciales y continuas semanales, y el gasto en construcción de junio. Lejos de los datos, Amamiya de BoJ también debe hablar, mientras que el Reino Unido tiene una elección parcial parlamentaria. Los lanzamientos de ganancias incluyen Royal Dutch Shell, Barclays, Verizon Communications, General Motors, Rio Tinto y Siemens.
*Viernes:* es un viernes de nómina con el informe de nóminas no agrícola de julio que se debe presentar en los EE. UU. (1:30 p. M., Hora de Londres). Antes de eso, obtendremos las actas de la Reunión de Política Monetaria de junio del BoJ, el PMI de construcción del Reino Unido en julio y el PPI de junio de la zona euro y las ventas minoristas. En los EE. UU., Obtendremos el saldo comercial de junio, los pedidos de fábrica y los pedidos finales de bienes de capital y duraderos junto con los resultados finales de la encuesta de la Universidad de Michigan. Los lanzamientos de ganancias incluyen Exxon Mobil, Chevron y RBS.
Mirando solo a los EE. UU., El evento clave de esta semana es la reunión del mes de julio del FOMC, con el lanzamiento de la declaración a las 2:00 p.m. ET, seguida de la conferencia de prensa del presidente Powell a las 2:30 p.m. El informe de fabricación de ISM se publicará el jueves y el informe de empleo el viernes. No hay otros compromisos de conferencias programadas de los funcionarios de la Fed esta semana.
*Lunes 29 de julio*

*10:30 AM Índice de manufactura de la Fed de Dallas, julio (consenso -5.3, último -12.1).*
*Martes 30 de julio*

*08:30 AM Ingreso personal, junio (GS + 0.4%, consenso + 0.3%, última + 0.5%); Gasto personal, junio (GS + 0.3%, consenso + 0.3%, última + 0.4%); Índice de precios de PCE, junio (GS + 0.06%, consenso + 0.1%, última + 0.16%); Índice de precios Core PCE, junio (GS + 0.19%, consenso + 0.2%, última + 0.19%); Índice de precios de PCE (yoy), junio (GS + 1.32%, consenso + 1.5%, último + 1.52%); Índice de precios Core PCE (yoy), junio (GS + 1.57%, consenso + 1.7%, último + 1.60%):* Según los detalles en los informes PPI, IPC, precio de importación y PIB, pronosticamos que el índice PCE central subió 0.19% mes a mes en junio, o 1.57% respecto al año anterior. Además, esperamos que el índice PCE principal aumente un 0,06% en junio, o un 1,32% respecto al año anterior. Esperamos un aumento del 0,4% en el ingreso personal en junio y un aumento del 0,3% en el gasto personal.
*09:00 AM Índice de precios de viviendas de 20 ciudades de S & P / Case-Shiller, mayo (GS + 0,3%, consenso + 0,2%, última plana):* estimamos que el índice de precios de viviendas de 20 ciudades de S & P / Case-Shiller aumentó un 0,3% Mayo, tras una lectura plana en abril. Nuestro pronóstico refleja la apreciación en otros índices de precios de viviendas, como el índice de precios de vivienda CoreLogic en mayo.
*10:00 AM Ventas de casas pendientes, junio (GS + 1.5%, consenso + 0.4%, última + 1.1%):* estimamos que las ventas de casas pendientes aumentaron 1.5% en junio, según los datos regionales de ventas de casas, luego de un aumento de 1.1% en Mayo. Hemos encontrado que las ventas de casas pendientes son un indicador útil de las ventas de casas existentes con un retraso de uno a dos meses.
*10:00 AM Confianza del consumidor de Conference Board, julio (GS 126.0, consenso 125.0, último 121.5):*Estimamos que el índice de confianza del consumidor de Conference Board repuntó 4.5 puntos porcentuales a 126.0 en julio, lo que refleja un aumento continuo en los precios de las acciones y otras medidas de confianza.
*Miercoles 31 de julio*

*08:15 AM Informe de empleo ADP, julio (GS + 140k, consenso + 150k, último + 102k):* Esperamos un aumento de 140k en el empleo de la nómina ADP, lo que refleja las solicitudes de desempleo aproximadamente estables, pero un potencial arrastre de otros insumos ADP. Si bien creemos que el informe de empleo de ADP tiene un valor limitado para pronosticar el informe de nóminas no agrícolas de BLS, encontramos que las grandes sorpresas de ADP frente a las previsiones de consenso están correlacionadas direccionalmente con las sorpresas de nóminas no agrícolas.
*08:30 AM Índice de costo de empleo, Q2 (GS + 0.7% vs. consenso + 0.7%, anterior + 0.7%):* Estimamos que el índice de costo de empleo aumentó 0.7% en el Q2 (qoq sa), aumentando el año tras año Tasa del año hasta el + 2,9%. Nuestro rastreador de salarios del segundo trimestre se mantiene en un + 3.0% año con año (frente al 2.7% del primer trimestre).
*09:45 a.m. PMI PMI de Chicago, julio (GS 51.2, consenso 51.5, último 49.7):* estimamos que el PMI de Chicago se recuperó del territorio contractivo en julio, aunque observamos que el débil crecimiento mundial de las manufacturas probablemente continúe pesando en el índice.
*2:00 PM Declaración del FOMC, reunión del 30 al 31 de julio:* como se discutió en nuestra vista previa del FOMC, esperamos que el FOMC reduzca la tasa de fondos en 25 pb en la reunión de julio, ya que prácticamente todas las señales del Comité apuntan de esta manera. Si bien no podemos descartar por completo un movimiento de 50 pb, asignamos probabilidades subjetivas del 90% a un recorte de 25 pb y del 10% a un recorte de 50 pb. Nuestra opinión es que la justificación de los recortes sigue siendo tenue, ya que el crecimiento, el empleo y la inflación permanecen cerca de los objetivos de la Fed, las condiciones financieras son muy fáciles y los datos casi siempre han sorprendido al alza desde la reunión del FOMC de junio.
*Jueves 1 de agosto*

*8:30 am Solicitudes iniciales de desempleo, semana finalizada el 27 de julio (GS 215k, consenso 212k, últimas 206k); Reclamaciones de desempleo continuadas, semana finalizada el 20 de julio (1,676 k):* estimamos que las solicitudes de desempleo aumentaron de 9k a 215k en la semana finalizada el 27 de julio, luego de disminuir 10k en la semana anterior. Los informes de reclamos de las últimas semanas sugieren que el ritmo de los despidos sigue siendo muy bajo.
*10:00 AM Índice de manufactura ISM, julio (GS 52.5, consenso 52.0, última 51.7):* Después de tres caídas consecutivas, esperamos que el índice de manufactura ISM repunte entre 0.8 pts y 52.5 en julio, lo que refleja un repunte en varias medidas de confianza empresarial.
*10:00 AM Gasto en construcción, junio (GS + 0,3%, consenso + 0,3%, último -0,8%):* Estimamos un aumento del 0,3% en el gasto en construcción en junio, con la posibilidad de un aumento en la construcción privada no residencial y la construcción pública.
*Viernes 2 de agosto*

*08:30 AM Empleo de nómina no agrícola, julio (GS + 190k, consenso + 170k, último + 224k); Empleo de nómina privada, julio (GS + 175k, consenso + 170k, último + 191k); Ganancias promedio por hora (mamá), julio (GS + 0.2%, consenso + 0.2%, última + 0.2%); Ganancias promedio por hora (año), julio (GS + 3.1%, consenso + 3.2%, última + 3.1%); Tasa de desempleo, julio (GS 3.7%, consenso 3.7%, última 3.7%):*Estimamos que las nóminas no agrícolas aumentaron en 190.000 en julio. Nuestro pronóstico refleja las solicitudes de desempleo bajo, un aumento de 10 a 20,000 por la contratación en el Censo antes de la prospección de agosto, y una mínima resistencia del huracán Barry, que ocurrió al final de la semana de la encuesta. Esperamos que la tasa de desempleo se mantenga en 3.7%, ya que las reclamaciones continuas se mantuvieron en general estables. Finalmente, estimamos que las ganancias promedio por hora aumentaron 0.2% mes a mes con la tasa de año tras año estable en 3.1%, reflejando efectos de calendario negativos, pero con cierto margen para un nuevo repunte en la categoría de supervisión.
*08:30 AM Balanza comercial, junio (GS - $ 54.7, consenso - $ 54.5 mil millones, última - $ 55.5 mil millones):*estimamos que el déficit comercial se redujo en $ 0.8 mil millones en junio, lo que refleja una disminución en el déficit comercial de bienes.
*10:00 Órdenes de fábrica, junio (GS + 0.6%, consenso + 0.7%, último -0.7%): Pedidos de bienes duraderos, final de junio (último + 2.0%); Pedidos de bienes duraderos ex-transporte, final de junio (último + 1.2%); Órdenes de bienes de capital básicos, junio final (último + 1.9%); Envíos de bienes de capital básicos, final de junio (último + 0,6%):* estimamos que los pedidos de fábrica aumentaron un 0,6% en junio, luego de una disminución del 0,7% en mayo. Los pedidos de bienes duraderos aumentaron en el informe de avance de junio, impulsado por un repunte en los pedidos de aeronaves y piezas.
*10:00 AM Sentimiento del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan, final de julio (GS 98.4, consenso 98.5, último 98.4):* Esperamos que el sentimiento del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan permanezca sin cambios desde el cálculo preliminar de julio. La medida del informe de expectativas de inflación de 5 a 10 años aumentó en tres décimas a 2.6% en el informe preliminar de julio.


----------



## timi (29 Jul 2019)

Trump urges Fed to do more than a 'small rate cut'



Spoiler: traducción



WASHINGTON (Reuters) - El presidente de Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, instó el lunes a la Reserva Federal a ir más allá de hacer un "pequeño recorte de tasas" esta semana, aumentando la presión sobre el banco central para que reduzca los costos de los préstamos en más de lo que Wall Street espera.
En una serie de tweets antes de la reunión de la Fed programada para el martes y el miércoles, Trump reiteró sus críticas a los responsables independientes de la política monetaria estadounidense, acusándolos de actuar con demasiada cautela en comparación con China y Europa.
El presidente republicano, que busca la reelección en 2020 y ha atado sus esfuerzos en parte a la fortaleza de la economía de Estados Unidos, está buscando una sacudida financiera debido a un recorte en las tasas de endeudamiento a corto plazo para contrarrestar la desaceleración económica mundial.
ANUNCIO


Se espera que los formuladores de políticas recorten las tasas en un cuarto de punto porcentual el miércoles, aunque algunos inversionistas ven posibilidades de una reducción de medio punto porcentual.
“La UE y China bajarán aún más las tasas de interés y inyectarán dinero en sus sistemas, lo que hará que sea mucho más fácil para los fabricantes vender productos. Mientras tanto, y con una inflación muy baja, nuestra Reserva Federal no hace nada, y probablemente hará muy poco en comparación. ¡Qué mal! ”, Escribió en Twitter.
"La Fed ha hecho todos los movimientos equivocados. Un pequeño recorte de tasas no es suficiente, ¡pero ganaremos de todos modos! ”, Agregó.
ANUNCIO

Los políticos de la Fed han dicho repetidamente que no aceptarán órdenes del presidente. Aunque han estado enviando fuertes señales sobre un inminente recorte de tasas durante semanas, han dejado claro que creen que el mercado laboral de la nación todavía parece bastante sólido.
Un enfriamiento en la actividad fabril en los Estados Unidos podría ser una señal de que la economía estadounidense está experimentando el escalofrío de una desaceleración económica en Europa, Asia y América Latina. Al mismo tiempo, la tasa de desempleo en Estados Unidos se mantiene cerca de un mínimo de 50 años.
Dadas las señales contradictorias, los responsables políticos han dejado abierta la cuestión de si el recorte de tasas previsto para el miércoles inaugurará una serie de recortes de tasas de interés de un cuarto de punto porcentual que podrían extenderse hasta el próximo año, o algo más limitado.


----------



## FranMen (29 Jul 2019)

Recordemos:
La Fed acomete la primera subida de tipos de la era Trump
Subida de tipos= economía va bien= sube la bolsa 
Bajada de tipos = la economía va mal= sube la bolsa


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Ayer decidí salirme de la Bolsa y liquidé todo lo que tenía. Me fue bien en el S&P 500, NO como tenía "programado", pero me compensó. En otros activos NO me fue tan bien, pero bueno el cómputo de mi breve estancia en la Bolsa durante este año se puede considerar BUENO, es decir que le he ganado dinero a la panda de truhanes que la mueven. Y la voy a dejar estar por este año, ya que NO me gustan cosas que estoy viendo, especialmente una en la que no sé si habéis caído: las únicas Bolsas que se mueven en torno a sus máximos históricos son las ANGLOSAJONAS, es decir las de EE.UU., Reino Unido y Australia... Esto da para "reflexionar" y MUCHO. Ninguno de éstos países justifican las valoraciones de sus Bolsas, pero muy especialmente el Reino Unido y Australia.

Y os dejo un buen artículo y el "trasfondo" promovido antes de una nueva "escenificación negociadora" entre los EE.UU. y China...

China emprende maniobras cerca de Taiwán tras la provocación de EEUU

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Jul 2019)

Yo, sin tener ni idea de cómo reaccionará el oro frente a bajadas o subidas de tipos, creo que a largo mantendrá una tendencia alcista poco pronunciada hasta que llegue el día que pete todo.


----------



## MIP (30 Jul 2019)

Es posible que haya una bajada leve, pero tratandose de commodities, también es posible que no la haya y chute para arriba sin apenas respirar. No hay más que ver el ejemplo del paladio en los últimos 5 años, algunos están todavía esperando.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Yo, sin tener ni idea de cómo reaccionará el oro frente a bajadas o subidas de tipos, creo que a largo mantendrá una tendencia alcista poco pronunciada hasta que llegue el día que pete todo.



Xasto:
La otra cara de los tipos negativos: exceso de riesgo, burbujas y miles de millones que huyen


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que festival en las bolsas como me gusta, tenias razon Fernando con esos cortos, te habrías “hecho de oro” hoy.



Si llevamos 10 años subiendo, imaginad si habrá tiempo para abrir cortos.

Un saludo


----------



## timi (30 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Si llevamos 10 años subiendo, imaginad si habrá tiempo para abrir cortos.
> 
> Un saludo



Mientras no los prohíban ,,  

el que acumulemos metales , no se podría considerar que ya vamos cortos con respecto a la economía loca actual?


----------



## timi (30 Jul 2019)

dejo esto

PressTV-Official: China, Iran can join hands to fight US pressures

*


Spoiler: traducción



Un alto funcionario chino ha pedido que Teherán y Pekín unan fuerzas para enfrentar las presiones de Estados Unidos, ya que enfatizó que la determinación de China de desarrollar relaciones con Irán era inquebrantable.


*


Spoiler: traducción



Irán ha sido objeto de las sanciones más draconianas después de que el presidente Donald Trump retirara a Estados Unidos del acuerdo nuclear de 2015 con Teherán, mientras que China se ve envuelta en una guerra comercial con Estados Unidos.
El jefe del Departamento Internacional del Partido Comunista, Song Tao, arremetió contra las sanciones unilaterales y el "acoso estadounidense" cuando se reunió con altos funcionarios iraníes en Teherán para discutir los problemas más apremiantes que enfrentan los dos países.
"La determinación de China de desarrollar relaciones con la República Islámica de Irán e implementar acuerdos entre los dos países no cambiará", dijo, y agregó que los dos países pueden compartir sus experiencias para contrarrestar la presión de Estados Unidos.
Beijing es el mayor cliente petrolero de Teherán, con un promedio de importaciones totales el año pasado de 585.400 barriles por día (bpd).
China ha rechazado a los EE. UU. Después de que la administración Trump puso fin a las exenciones que permitieron a los ocho compradores más grandes de Irán continuar importando volúmenes limitados.
La potencia asiática dice que su cooperación con Irán es legítima según el derecho internacional y debe ser "respetada".
Los grupos energéticos chinos han invertido en proyectos petroleros de Irán, algunos de los cuales enfrentan desafíos como resultado de las sanciones de Estados Unidos, dijo Song.
"Espero que a través de la negociación, podamos encontrar métodos apropiados para resolver problemas y acelerar la implementación de proyectos", dijo el diplomático chino de alto rango.
Empresas como Sinopec y China National Petroleum Corp (CNPC) han invertido miles de millones de dólares en campos petroleros iraníes y recuperan su dinero enviando petróleo desde los campos a China.
Un proyecto importante que enfrenta dificultades es la participación de China en la fase 11 de South Pars.
Irán ha rechazado una solicitud de CNPC para suspender las operaciones en el proyecto donde la compañía china tiene actualmente una participación del 80 por ciento de la inversión. 
CNPC se convirtió en el inversionista dominante en los planes de expansión de South Pars, el mayor yacimiento de gas del mundo, luego de que Total se retirara del proyecto bajo la presión creciente de Estados Unidos.
Sin embargo, la empresa estatal china ha decidido continuar invirtiendo en los campos petroleros de North Azadegan y Masjid-i-Suleiman (MIS).

PressTV-'China se estabiliza en los campos petroleros de Irán pero abandona el plan de gas '
Reuters dice que la CNPC de China decidió continuar invirtiendo en dos grandes campos petroleros iraníes, pero suspendió la inversión en el proyecto de gas natural South Pars bajo la presión de Estados Unidos.
Algunas de las refinerías chinas también están configuradas para procesar calidades iraníes que producen mejores márgenes que las suministradas por otros exportadores como Arabia Saudita, según los funcionarios de la refinería de China.
El martes pasado, China denunció enérgicamente las sanciones de Estados Unidos a la compañía energética Zhuhai Zhenrong Co Ltd por presuntamente violar las sanciones unilaterales estadounidenses contra la industria petrolera de Irán.
Zhuhai Zhenrong tiene fuertes vínculos con Irán y representa más del 60% del comercio de China con la República Islámica, según su sitio web.
La compañía, que ya está bajo las sanciones de Estados Unidos por suministrar gasolina a Irán en 2012, tiene poca exposición en el extranjero. 
Dos meses y medio después de que la Casa Blanca prohibió la compra del petróleo de Irán, el crudo de la nación se sigue enviando a China, donde se coloca en lo que se conoce como "almacenamiento en condiciones de servidumbre".
Según Bloomberg, los petroleros están descargando millones de barriles de petróleo iraní en tanques de almacenamiento en los puertos chinos, creando una acumulación de crudo en la puerta del mayor comprador del mundo.
En sus conversaciones con Song el lunes, el vicepresidente iraní, Es'haq Jahangiri, pidió a China y otros países amigos de Irán que compren más petróleo iraní.
"Aunque somos conscientes de que países amigos como China enfrentan algunas restricciones, esperamos que sean más activos en la compra de petróleo iraní", dijo.




El Jefe del Departamento Internacional del Partido Comunista, Song Tao (L), mantiene conversaciones con el Vicepresidente de Irán, Es'haq Jahangiri (R) en Teherán, el 29 de julio de 2019. (Foto por Fars)
Jahangiri dijo que Irán también está listo para enviar su gas a China a través de Pakistán, que se encuentra en un proyecto para completar un oleoducto diseñado para recibir gas natural iraní.
Si bien Irán ha completado su parte de la tubería con una inversión total de más de $ 2 mil millones, Pakistán no ha recibido la entrega de gas, inicialmente programada para 2014.
"El gas es el recurso energético futuro más importante del mundo, e Irán tiene las mayores reservas de gas del mundo, y estamos listos para exportar gas a China a través de la línea de transmisión de Pakistán", dijo Jahangiri.
Al abordar el llamado del diplomático chino para compartir experiencias para enfrentar las sanciones de Estados Unidos, Jahangiri se refirió a la "economía de resistencia" de Irán, que ha ayudado a garantizar la "estabilidad económica y social a pesar de las sanciones de Estados Unidos".
“Estados Unidos cree que puede reducir nuestras ventas de petróleo a cero al presionar a los países que compran petróleo de Irán y provocar el colapso de la economía iraní. Pero afortunadamente, un año después de las sanciones petroleras estadounidenses, la situación económica de Irán se mantiene razonablemente estable ", dijo.
Jahangiri dijo: "Las políticas generales de la economía de resistencia buscan depender de las capacidades internas, desarrollar relaciones con países vecinos y amigos como China, reducir la dependencia de los ingresos del petróleo y desarrollar una economía popular basada en el conocimiento".
Dijo que una delegación del ministerio de asuntos económicos y finanzas de Irán y el banco central viajarán a China la próxima semana.
"Espero que haya negociaciones constructivas sobre un mecanismo de intercambio financiero entre los dos países".


----------



## antorob (30 Jul 2019)

Cuidado con los resultados de las mineras.

Fresnillo PLC ha caído hoy casi un 18% tras presentar resultados.

Fresnillo es el mayor productor de plata del mundo. El año pasado produjo 62 millones de onzas. Este año lleva una caída del 10% en la producción de plata, siendo penalizado por ello.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2019)

Más madera (un pasito más al borde del abismo):
El déficit del Estado subió un 27% en el primer semestre por el aumento del gasto

Y sí, hoy la bolsa ha bajado "un poco", Fernando, por un día!


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2019)

Hola, FranMen: NO te puedes imaginar las veces que me ha sucedido esto... Y se puede ganar dinero con los Cortos en una tendencia alcista. Hay que saber hacerlo...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (30 Jul 2019)

y el 7 resultados de fortuna silver mines,


----------



## La Tabiques (30 Jul 2019)

BUENAVENTURA MINING esta tanto a oro como plata , mañana cuando hablen la bajada de tipos a las 20:30 , se puede liar una buena subidilla

y romper resistencias de corto plazo de oro...


----------



## Lovecraf (31 Jul 2019)

En 2007 el Oro estaba en máximos antes de estallar la crisis planetaria. Supongo que no es tarde para meter una parte de la cartera en ese metal.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2019)

Hola, Lovecraf: SIEMPRE parece oportuno tener algo de Oro dentro del Patrimonio personal. Dicho esto, piense que el EUR se ha devaluado mucho en relación al Oro. Ahora mismo anda por los 1283,29 € y sus máximos históricos están situados en los 1353,32€. Es que a veces miramos la cotización del Oro en USD, pero también obviamos cuál es el poder adquisitivo actual de nuestra moneda.

Dicho esto, ¿puede subir el Oro mucho más que cualquier otra divisa? Eso ya lo decíamos por este hilo cuando el Oro andaba muy deprimido en su precio. En fin, es Vd. quién debe decidir qué hacer al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## menok (31 Jul 2019)

Buenos días,

un pregunta, como funciona el tema del IVA comprando en Goldsilver? En la factura en los precios de las monedas pone tax incl. pero luego al final en Total Tax o Tax Rate sale cero patatero.


----------



## timi (31 Jul 2019)

La noticia de la fed es con los mercados cerrados no?


----------



## menok (31 Jul 2019)

timi dijo:


> La noticia de la fed es con los mercados cerrados no?



No, que yo sepa es a las 20h


----------



## MIP (31 Jul 2019)

menok dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> un pregunta, como funciona el tema del IVA comprando en Goldsilver? En la factura en los precios de las monedas pone tax incl. pero luego al final en Total Tax o Tax Rate sale cero patatero.



Simplemente "no funciona", y así es como tienen esos precios tan chachis. No se si será correcto porque sé que hay países que pueden vender monedas bullion sin IVA o con IVA reducido y no sé desde qué país operan estos en concreto, así que hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Jul 2019)

timi dijo:


> y el 7 resultados de fortuna silver mines,



A fortuna la pillé al principio del rally y me hizo ganar una ídem, pero lleva unas semanas de aquella manera.

A lo mejor es hora de ir haciendo beneficios porque si los resultados no cumplen las expectativas, puede perder un treinta por ciento, como acostumbran las mineras 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Jul 2019)

Pues el oro está subiendo. Parece que está optimista la cosa. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (31 Jul 2019)

Si sube es porque está pesimista “la cosa “


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Jul 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Si sube es porque está pesimista “la cosa “



Depeende.... (esto leído con acento gallego)


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Jul 2019)

-0,25 

Menos da una piedra...


----------



## timi (31 Jul 2019)

el oro y la plata ha fluctuado lo que normalmente tarda días , en minutos ,,,, de locos


----------



## timi (31 Jul 2019)

se podrían pasar de frenada y dejar la onza de oro a 1000$ este fin de semana ,,,, solo este fin de semana


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Jul 2019)

Pues ya me dirás por qué se están hundiendo de esta manera y con ellos las mineras. 

Sin embargo las criptos se fueron arriba.


----------



## timi (31 Jul 2019)

al final -0,25 , pero puede ser que dejaran la puerta abierta para mas bajadas este 2019?


----------



## timi (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## tomatitolucrecia (31 Jul 2019)

Hace un momento parecía que oro y plata habían entrado en resonancia.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ayer el Presidente de la FED, Powell, movió mucho las Bolsas estadounidenses, a pesar de que éstas habían descontado la bajada de 0,25 puntos básicos. La reacción negativa que sufrieron fue después de su discurso, dado que NO dejó entrever que continuará con esa política de reducción en las tasas de interés. Y los mercados pienso que se lo tomaron mal en exceso, puesto que si Powell ha bajado los tipos de interés en esta ocasión ha sido por la presión del "pelo de panocha" y que es el que está moviendo las Bolsas a su antojo. Dicho esto, es probable que las mismas vuelvan a retomar la senda alcista, pero me da la sensación de que pronto se puede producir una corrección de cierta entidad y que ya comenté hace pocos días.

Y los MPs hicieron lo "esperado": BAJAR... El Oro hace unos minutos andaba por los $1410,50 y la Plata en los $16,192... Parece que dan síntomas de cansancio y, quizás, se tomen un respiro antes de proseguir con las subidas.

Y os dejo un artículo que me ha parecido interesante...

SILVER PRICE 2019: Is This The Year For A New Bull Market? – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Mucho ¡Ojo! con los peligros que pueden haber detrás de ese hipotético "reseteo económico mundial" que podría ser eso más que un "reseteo monetario global". Te lo digo porque la primera frase es ya recurrente y circula desde el 2014, siendo utilizada por distintas instituciones globalistas, como es el el caso del FMI...

Y advierto de ello porque la intención del reseteo sería utilizar este reinicio para crear un Sistema monetario más centralizado y una Economía global "micro-administrada"...

Llevo ya unos meses estudiando este tema y créeme si te digo que tiene "tela que cortar"... Quizás, un día me dedique a comentar algo al respecto. Y es que un Reset sería lo deseable, pero hecho por los MISMOS de SIEMPRE, pues como que NO...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (1 Ago 2019)

Yo también lo llevo diciendo hace tiempo, muchos están deseando que llegue el reset, yo con sorna digo que lo que va a llegar, igual que con el juego de cartas que me encantaba de niño "la ronda", es mesa limpia. Se quieren quedar con todo.


----------



## tastas (1 Ago 2019)

Vamos dirección reset, pero sin guerra gorda (o ataque terrorista al nivel 11s o peor) como mucho se fagocitan las monedas nacionales que no sean el usd, eur-gbp y yuan-jpy. La libra de Facebook ya apunta en esa dirección.
En caso de reseteo quizá sí que se le ponga un nombre mono y se hagan más comunes las SDR del FMI.

Taptap


----------



## Sin_Casa (1 Ago 2019)

Una duda? Si se bajan tipos el oro no debería de haber subido, y a la inversa?


----------



## angel220 (1 Ago 2019)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Una duda? Si se bajan tipos el oro no debería de haber subido, y a la inversa?



En un mundo de mercado normal si tienes razón, pero ahora estamos en un momento donde ni es mercado, ni es normal y me estoy cuestionando que es un mundo.
Olvídate de si ya estaba descontado, que se esperaba mas o menos todo eso que se dice con el toro pasado Ten encuentra algo el "mercado es SOBERANO". (Y por si no lo sabes lo digo con la mayor ironía posible)


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# tastas: Tengo muy serias dudas de que antes de ese "teórico" Reset NO haya antes sucesos bastantes desagradables y en la línea de los que tú descartas...

Y el FMI hace años que va detrás de la creación de una moneda "digital"... así que NO descartemos algo más que factible en el futuro, que tampoco tiene porqué ser cercano.

# Sin_Casa: Los MPs hicieron exactamente lo que esperaba... Debemos olvidarnos de los conceptos "clásicos" que habían existido hasta ahora en el mundo económico-financiero. Éstos ya NO FUNCIONAN. Ahora sale un mentecato, suelta una mierda de "tuit" y pone patas arriba los mercados financieros.

# angel220: Ayer pudo pasar todo lo contrario a lo que sucedió a poco que el discurso de Powell hubiera sido más "dovish". En concreto, dijo una frase que es la que realmente tumbó a los mercados. Además, vamos a ser coherentes: con los datos en la mano que poseía la FED, NO tenía ningún sentido bajar las tasas de interés. Fue una "bajada de pantalones" por parte de Powell, pero éste tuvo su momento de "gloria" con la frase a la que he hecho referencia: todo un "recado" para el "pelo de panocha"...

Y "Soberanía" ya NO existe en nuestro mundo, lo mires como lo mires: NI político-social, NI económico-financiara...

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (1 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # tastas: Tengo muy serias dudas de que antes de ese "teórico" Reset NO haya antes sucesos bastantes desagradables y en la línea de los que tú descartas...
> 
> Y el FMI hace años que va detrás de la creación de una moneda "digital"... así que NO descartemos algo más que factible en el futuro, que tampoco tiene porqué ser cercano.



No descarto guerras ni ataques terroristas gordos, pero prefiero pensar que es más probable una crisis con quiebras bancarias, sin techo y algo de pobreza y violencia a una guerra con hambre y millones de muertos.
El FMI ya tiene sus monedas digitales, y se llaman euro, fiat, yen y seguramente también yuanes y rublos. Las políticas que llevan a cabo con ellas son las mismas en las tres monedas y son digitales en más de un 90%. A partir de ahí se pueden dar retoques como limitación mayor de la circulación de dinero en efectivo o dar más relevancia a los sdr.

Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2019)

Hola, tastas: Una cosa es lo que nosotros podamos preferir y otra muy distinta es lo que puedan decidir quienes realmente "cortan el bacalao"... 

Y el FMI trabaja en una teórica moneda "digital" del tipo que tú ya conoces bien... aunque su implementación a escala mundial sería bastante difícil, aunque desde luego NO "imposible"...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (1 Ago 2019)

Mientras la gran mayoría de los mineros de plata mantienen o reducen su producción, KGHM va a incrementar la producción de plata en 2019.

De 38-39 millones de onzas en 2018 hasta 45-46 millones de onzas en 2019.

Preliminary production and sales data of the KGHM Polska Miedź S.A. Group for June 2019

Recordar que KGHM es un minera polaca que tiene como producto principal el cobre.

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (1 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, tastas: Una cosa es lo que nosotros podamos preferir y otra muy distinta es lo que puedan decidir quienes realmente "cortan el bacalao"...
> 
> Y el FMI trabaja en una teórica moneda "digital" del tipo que tú ya conoces bien... aunque su implementación a escala mundial sería bastante difícil, aunque desde luego NO "imposible"...
> 
> Saludos.



He hecho todo lo posible por no sacar el tema de Bitcoin. Seré breve: el FMI ni pincha ni corta en Bitcoin. En el white paper de Bitcoin se puede ver claramente que Bitcoin existe para no seguirle el juego a estas entidades supranacionales, ni a ninguna nación en concreto.


----------



## Covid-8M (1 Ago 2019)

Trump añadio:"Sentimos que el futuro entre nuestros dos países será muy brillante", enfatizó.


----------



## menok (1 Ago 2019)

Joder Fernando si hubieras aguantado los cortos un par de días...menos mal así sigues escribiendo por aquí


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Ago 2019)

Pues otro subidón para el oro : 1438

Esto se está convirtiendo en un pulso a muerte entre las dos fuerzas que tiran de la cuerda del oro.


----------



## menok (1 Ago 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Pues otro subidón para el oro : 1438
> 
> Esto se está convirtiendo en un pulso a muerte entre las dos fuerzas que tiran de la cuerda del oro.



Yo se poco o nada pero le veo más sentido, SP500 se hunde, metales suben


----------



## Goldman (1 Ago 2019)

El oro no ha subido. Es el dólar y el resto de monedas FIAT las que pierden valor debido a las nefastas políticas económicas y fiscales.


----------



## Jebediah (1 Ago 2019)

Puff, que pereza. Están convirtiendo el oro (papelitos) en un chicharro. La bolsa de hoy en día no vale una mierda, está más manipulada que las albóndigas del Ikea.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# tastas: Me parece que NO has entendido el post que escribí. No me refería a esa moneda digital en concreto, ni muchísimo menos... sino a los rumores que están circulando para implementar una o varias monedas digitales emitidas por los Bancos Centrales u otras instituciones (BIS, FMI, BM, etc.)

Y os dejo un enlace del "Criptomundo" que me llegó en su momento y hace referencia a esto que comento...

El FMI predice que los bancos centrales emitirán monedas digitales

# menok: Suelo hacer las cosas muy "medidas". ¿Me salí pronto del S&P 500? Pues, por un día SÍ, pero al día siguiente -hoy- ya estaba retomando las alzas si el "pelo de panocha" NO hubiera hecho de las suyas, de manera que en poco tiempo es posible que hubiera tenido fuertes pérdidas latentes. Te recuerdo que el cierre de la posición me proporcionó unos buenos beneficios y este año he hecho dinero en la Bolsa.

Mira, esta tarde (después de la "bomba" de Trump) un amigo me ha preguntado qué pensaba sobre meter dinero ahora mismo en el S&P 500 y le he dicho que se esperase al cierre y que por debajo de los 2950 entrase largo y eso ha hecho con un solo contrato y por debajo de ese nivel. Quede claro que ha sido en el cierre del horario extendido, o sea las 23:00 horas.

Evidentemente, puede sufrir pérdidas a corto plazo y que se puede permitir (tiene "pelas") hasta determinado límite. Si le sale bien y el S&P 500 llega a los 3000 habrá hecho una buena "pasta" y, además, podrá "apearse" antes por el camino.

Y el panorama que ha quedado hoy es bastante SUCIO... Ese HDLGP está LOCO y es un peligro para el mundo que dirija los destinos de la mayor potencia militar . A medida que se vayan acercando los meses para las elecciones presidenciales del próximo año, a buen seguro que le veremos formar bastantes más "espectáculos"...

Y en la UE las cosas FEAS de VERDAD: el Bund por encima de la barrera que no se debía pasar, es decir los 175... Y se ha ido bastante más arriba, cerrando en los 175,84... El par EUR/USD en los 1,1081...

El Oro disparado a los $1457... Y la Plata en los $16,350. NO está mal, viendo lo que han sufrido las Commodities, especialmente el Crudo WTI (-6,93%).

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Ago 2019)

Buenas noches , pues con la tontería ya tenemos el oro a 1304 euros la onza , a menos de 50 euros del máximo

y el lidel a lo suyo

Third NKorea Missile Launch In A Week, But Trump "Not Worried"

el trumposo no dará abasto con los tweets

"Watch Out America" - China & Russia Are Coming After The Dollar 

saludos


----------



## tastas (2 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # tastas: Me parece que NO has entendido el post que escribí. No me refería a esa moneda digital en concreto, ni muchísimo menos... sino a los rumores que están circulando para implementar una o varias monedas digitales emitidas por los Bancos Centrales u otras instituciones (BIS, FMI, BM, etc.)
> 
> ...



Pues efectivamente me he equivocado. He dudado un momento pero pensaba que hablabas de Bitcoin ya que los sdr son esa moneda digital emitida que, efectivamente, llevan un buen tiempo tratando de implantar de arriba a abajo. Como ya dije mientras controlen el usd, eur y yen tampoco tienen que esforzarse demasiado en innovar. Aún así, por qué no, pueden sacar criptomierdas centralizadas que nada tendrán que ver con quién intentar replicar.

Taptap


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Es interesante ver el comportamiento de las masas al respecto de determinadas inversiones.
> 
> Llevamos años ya con el tema oro/BTC y creo que hay cuerda para rato al respecto...¿cual es el motivo?
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo, salvo en lo que te resalto.
Salvo que estés en una mina ilegal y te saques tú mismo el oro...desde el primer momento que compras estás vigilado amigo...

Todos saben que tienes oro: el que te lo vende, el banco con el que pagas vía transferencia o vía tarjeta, el que te lo manda a casa, Hacienda, y por tanto, el gobierno. Fíjate tú si hay gente que sabe que tienes oro.


----------



## Forcopula (2 Ago 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo, salvo en lo que te resalto.
> Salvo que estés en una mina ilegal y te saques tú mismo el oro...desde el primer momento que compras estás vigilado amigo...
> 
> Todos saben que tienes oro: el que te lo vende, el banco con el que pagas vía transferencia o vía tarjeta, el que te lo manda a casa, Hacienda, y por tanto, el gobierno. Fíjate tú si hay gente que sabe que tienes oro.



Yo diría que como mucho saben que has tenido oro, pero ya está. Y eso como mucho.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2019)

Sé que este no es el hilo, pero aprovechando que también hay defensores de diversificar en otros activos....¿ que opinais de tener dinero en cuentas extranjeras legales nominadas en moneda foránea (vease francos suizos, dólares canadienses, australianos ó coronas suecas ó noruegas ) ?....ante la que se avecina ¿ seguiriais conservando abiertas esas cuentas ó lo repatriariais todo a España y convertirlo a euros ?...


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2019)

Goldman dijo:


> El oro no ha subido. Es el dólar y el resto de monedas FIAT las que pierden valor debido a las nefastas políticas económicas y fiscales.





Forcopula dijo:


> Yo diría que como mucho saben que has tenido oro, pero ya está. Y eso como mucho.



Joder, te parece poco???...


----------



## Forcopula (2 Ago 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Joder, te parece poco???...



Ante el abanico de posibilidades que se abre una vez que tienes el oro, sí. Pero vamos que dudo mucho que el mensajero sepa mierda, el banco y el estado podría ser.


----------



## Forcopula (2 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Ante el abanico de posibilidades que se abre una vez que tienes el oro, sí. Pero vamos que dudo mucho que el mensajero sepa mierda, el banco y el estado podría ser.



Pero vamos, que estos dos ya conocen tu nómina y el Estado muchas más cosas.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Ante el abanico de posibilidades que se abre una vez que tienes el oro, sí. Pero vamos que dudo mucho que el mensajero sepa mierda, el banco y el estado podría ser.



Tienes razón, no pasa nada porque Banco (Corporación privada), y Estado (Ente público), sepan que tienes oro


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estamos jodidos igualmente, lo miréis por donde lo miréis, y lo que no sepamos... os es que creéis que por aquí no nos tienen vigilados??



Doy por hecho que la gente se conecta por vpn...pero viendo que a alguno ni siquiera les preocupa que el Estado sepa sobre su oro, seguro que tampoco se conectan de manera anónima, desgraciadamente. Luego vienen los lloros, eso sí.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si tanto te preocupa que el estado sepa que tienes oro, haz lo adecuado para que no lo sepa.
> 
> Compra a particulares, compra en efectivo, compra en mano. Para vender, lo mismo.



Correcto.
Pero recuerda que eso no lo puedes hacer en todos sitios.


----------



## Forcopula (2 Ago 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tienes razón, no pasa nada porque Banco (Corporación privada), y Estado (Ente público), sepan que tienes oro



Banco y Estado saben que has comprado oro, después de eso no saben si te has forjado un dildo con él o lo has pulverizado para esnifarlo o usarlo en gastronomía, o lo has regalado a quien sea.

Por favor, iluminame y dime qué es lo que pasa porque estos dos entes conozcan esta información (además lo que sabrían es que yo he comprado en una tienda que vende oro, además de plata, paladio, platino)


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Banco y Estado saben que has comprado oro, después de eso no saben si te has forjado un dildo con él o lo has pulverizado para esnifarlo o usarlo en gastronomía, o lo has regalado a quien sea.
> 
> Por favor, iluminame y dime qué es lo que pasa porque estos dos entes conozcan esta información (además lo que sabrían es que yo he comprado en una tienda que vende oro, además de plata, paladio, platino)



No pasa nada. Esté tranquilo.
Circule


----------



## Forcopula (2 Ago 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> No pasa nada. Esté tranquilo.
> Circule



La pregunta era en serio, pero tus argumentos de categoría desarman a cualquiera.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> La pregunta era en serio, pero tus argumentos de categoría desarman a cualquiera.



Ya te he dicho que puedes dormir tranquilo, que el Estado y los Bancos son tu amigos.
Igual de bien que dormían no hace tanto en Austria, o en Alemania, o en Ucrania o en Rusia, en el periodo de entreguerras o tras las dos guerras. 

Y ni siquiera me refiero a la guerra en sí, hablo de la confiscación como ciudadano. Luego si eras gitano o judío, entonces estabas doblemente jodido, como se vió en la década de los 40.

Aunque seas millenial...dime que al menos te suena Chipre...que es de hace unos añitos solo...


----------



## alicate (2 Ago 2019)

Ta


Forcopula dijo:


> Banco y Estado saben que has comprado oro, después de eso no saben si te has forjado un dildo con él o lo has pulverizado para esnifarlo o usarlo en gastronomía, o lo has regalado a quien sea.
> 
> Por favor, iluminame y dime qué es lo que pasa porque estos dos entes conozcan esta información (además lo que sabrían es que yo he comprado en una tienda que vende oro, además de plata, paladio, platino)



Tambien se puede ir al cuartelillo y denunciar el robo de unas monedillas de gold que tenias en casa.
Guardas la denuncia por si te dice algo el estado y se lo plantas en la jeta.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# El hombre dubitativo: El Franco Suizo es la Divisa ideal para los que tiempos que corren y que se avecinan. Además, ten en cuenta que es la moneda fiduciaria que menos se ha devaluado en el tiempo. Evidentemente, el Banco Nacional de Suiza NO para de intervenir para defender su moneda cuando lo estima oportuno.

En el pasado, recomendé también las Coronas Noruegas, pero me deshice de buena parte de ellas hace un par de años, aprovechando un viaje a un país emergente. Todavía conservo algunas, pero en cuanto pueda me las sacaré, obviamente en otro viaje. El único "pero" y NO menos importante que tiene la NOK es su fuerte dependencia del precio del Petróleo.

Pasando a otra cosa, me parece absurdo desconocer que los Estados cuentan con los suficientes medios para controlar todo aquello que deseen saber, siempre y cuando haya un "rastro" que seguir... Y no creáis que es difícil, ni mucho menos. Otra cosa posterior es demostrar la existencia de aquello que se "tiene" o se "tuvo"... pero por ambas partes. Por ejemplo, un individuo puede tener unos miles de Euros en Bancolchón y un buen día decide ingresarlos en su cuenta corriente, pues ya veremos cuánto tarda Hacienda en llamar a su puerta para que "demuestre" la procedencia de su "dinero". Y NO le van a servir todos los apuntes de retiradas de dinero que haya podido efectuar.

Dicho esto, lo mejor es tener MPs en los dos "formatos" de adquisición: con y sin factura. A día de hoy, yo puedo haber comprado monedas de Oro y Plata en el extranjero, en mercadillos o tiendas especializadas, etc.

Y esto de estar en los mercados va a ser un sin vivir en poco tiempo y más con el IMBÉCIL que hay instalado en la Casa Blanca. Mí amigo me ha comentado que se ha salido del S&P 500 con un solo punto de beneficio, pero le entiendo viendo el "panorama" y más en estos momentos...

Por otro lado, acabo de leer parte de la "respuesta" china a Trump y la tensión entre los EE.UU. y China parece que va para largo... Esperemos que NO desemboque en algo peor con el tiempo.

A propósito de esto, os dejo el siguiente enlace:

China responde: Bloquea la carne de cerdo de EE.UU. y se hunden sus futuros

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (2 Ago 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo, salvo en lo que te resalto.
> Salvo que estés en una mina ilegal y te saques tú mismo el oro...desde el primer momento que compras estás vigilado amigo...
> 
> *Todos saben que tienes oro: el que te lo vende, el banco con el que pagas vía transferencia o vía tarjeta, el que te lo manda a casa, Hacienda, y por tanto, el gobierno. Fíjate tú si hay gente que sabe que tienes oro.*



Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo con usted, pues anda que no he pasado yo veces, por un compro-oro de un amigo para saludarlo y me ha ofrecido 8 o 10 monedas de o--rr--ro, a cual mas bonita, antes de que pasara el de Suiza para llevarse toda la mercancia que tenia. O bien algunos kilos de pla...-ta-no en granalla de un platero, y nos hemos invitado cervezas sin alcohol, y ahi quien se entera el tato y yo, porque saco el material de obra debajo de la losa y en resumidas cuentas, de transfer nada de nada, y el que me lo lleva a casa, ya sabes, pues me voy tomando unos cervezas, y el gobierno se va a la mierda, asi que fijate si hay gente de que se entera de lo que compro.
Perdona la forma de expresarme a buen entendedor con pocas palagras basta, ya sabes cuantos menos datos mejor
saludos

Edito: las transferencias que realizo va a nombre que esta bajo tierra mas de 20 años y la direccion pues debajo de un puente


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2019)

Hola, asqueado: Como he comentado, hay muchas formas de adquirir MPs y hoy en día parece conveniente dejar un mínimo "rastro"... Quizás, a nosotros -tú y yo- NO nos haga falta, pero piensa que NO todo el mundo lleva el tiempo que llevamos en ese "mundillo" y la falta de "conocimientos" suele "pagarse" si vienen mal dadas...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo con usted, pues anda que no he pasado yo veces, por un compro-oro de un amigo para saludarlo y me ha ofrecido 8 o 10 monedas de o--rr--ro, a cual mas bonita, antes de que pasara el de Suiza para llevarse toda la mercancia que tenia. O bien algunos kilos de pla...-ta-no en granalla de un platero, y nos hemos invitado cervezas sin alcohol, y ahi quien se entera el tato y yo, porque saco el material de obra debajo de la losa y en resumidas cuentas, de transfer nada de nada, y el que me lo lleva a casa, ya sabes, pues me voy tomando unos cervezas, y el gobierno se va a la mierda, asi que fijate si hay gente de que se entera de lo que compro.
> Perdona la forma de expresarme a buen entendedor con pocas palagras basta, ya sabes cuantos menos datos mejor
> saludos
> 
> Edito: las transferencias que realizo va a nombre que esta bajo tierra mas de 20 años y la direccion pues debajo de un puente



Y me parece genial, es lo que debería ser. Pero es tu caso personal, como puede ser el mío.
Pero decir que eso es lo que hace el común comprador de oro...sabemos los dos que no es verdad.

Además, hablas de España, que está muy bien. 
Pero si vives en otros países, no es tan sencillo comprar ni vender oro, te lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## maragold (2 Ago 2019)

Saludos y feliz Agosto.


----------



## asqueado (2 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Como he comentado, hay muchas formas de adquirir MPs y hoy en día parece conveniente dejar un mínimo "rastro"... Quizás, a nosotros -tú y yo- NO nos haga falta, pero piensa que NO todo el mundo lleva el tiempo que llevamos en ese "mundillo" y la falta de "conocimientos" suele "pagarse" si vienen mal dadas...
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.




Hola Fernando, yo te comprendo perfectamente y se lo que dices, yo digo lo que hasta el momento me ha ido bastante bien, cuanto menos sepan de uno mejor, ya lo he dicho en varias ocasiones, comprar que no sea tu nombre, pagar que no sea tu nombre, domicilio que no sea el tuyo, y ahora que me busquen. 
Cuantas menos pistas y datos mucho mejor
Venga que esto se esta poniendo calentito, ya veremos como sale todo
Un abrazo y cuidate amigo


----------



## asqueado (2 Ago 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y me parece genial, es lo que debería ser. Pero es tu caso personal, como puede ser el mío.
> Pero decir que eso es lo que hace el común comprador de oro...sabemos los dos que no es verdad.
> 
> Además, hablas de España, que está muy bien.
> Pero si vives en otros países, no es tan sencillo comprar ni vender oro, te lo digo por experiencia.




Claro que si, quizas sea mi caso y el tuyo de como nos desenvolvemos con los MP,s
Pero creo de como estan las cosas cuantos menos datos se conozcan mejor.
Si yo me refiero a este puto pais de mierda


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # El hombre dubitativo: El Franco Suizo es la Divisa ideal para los que tiempos que corren y que se avecinan. Además, ten en cuenta que es la moneda fiduciaria que menos se ha devaluado en el tiempo. Evidentemente, el Banco Nacional de Suiza NO para de intervenir para defender su moneda cuando lo estima oportuno.
> 
> ...



...muchas gracias...de Noruega me gusta se le ve un país muy saneado económicamente y con los pies en el suelo....pero nunca se sabe....


----------



## aug (2 Ago 2019)

UN clasico que llevaba tiempo sin publicar Tiempo de reaccionar | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## timi (2 Ago 2019)

aug dijo:


> UN clasico que llevaba tiempo sin publicar Tiempo de reaccionar | Unai Gaztelumendi



Todo está empeorando a marchas forzadas , creo que nos espera un otoño movido y un 2020/21 para recordar a nuestros nietos ,,,, o eso espero , lo de los nietos ,,, seria una buena señal .

Se están juntando demasiadas cosas , esta vez costara llevar el agua a su cauce.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Ago 2019)

Este negocio es una locura. 

Esta semana el oro em máximos desde el 2013 y las mineras para abajo. 

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ayer me dediqué por la tarde a mirar el comportamiento del S&P 500, al que había seguido también en horario nocturno y la conclusión que saqué es que más pronto que tarde acabará rebotando, eso SÍ, en condiciones "normales" y puramente técnicas, SIEMPRE y cuando el IMBÉCIL que campa a sus anchas por la Casa Blanca NO vuelva a hacer de las suyas...

También parece obvio que el "ataque" de Trump a China fue uno de sus clásicos "arrebatos" de cólera cuando alguien hace lo contrario a lo que él desea. Y aquí NO me estoy refiriendo a China-que es la recibió...- sino a Powell y a la FED. Trump quería y exigía una bajada en las tasas de interés del 0,50 puntos y NO los 0,25 que bajó Powell. De esta manera parece que va a obligar a éste a que los baje en el próximo mes de Septiembre. En fin ya veremos...

Volviendo a las Bolsas estadounidenses, tengo claro que pronto habrá una corrección importante y lo dije cuando las cosas iban "bien", pero antes espero una reacción que las lleve a testear los 3000 puntos del S&P 500 e incluso un poco más arriba. Ahora veo más dudoso que pudiera superar los 3025 puntos y menos los 3050 que tenían como "objetivo" MARCADO los que manejan los mercados. Eso que escribo es una "predicción" para el corto plazo y puedo estar equivocado. Eso ya se verá en los próximos días. Si ese escenario se produjera, es posible que uno se volviera a replantear su decisión de dejar la Bolsa por este año y volver a colocar unos cortos del S&P 500 en niveles parecidos a los que tuve.

¿Las Bolsas europeas? Dan PENA. Ahí SÍ que NO pondría un "duro", a pesar de que rebotarán si las estadounidenses lo hacen. Aún me carcajeo de aquellos "iluminados" -"gestores"- que decían que las Bolsas europeas iban a hacerlo mejor que las americanas durante este año. Y en la familia tengo a uno de estos "ejemplares"...

Respecto a Trump, éste está jugando con fuego, bueno él y quiénes realmente le están diciendo lo que debe hacer, que esa es otra... Ahora mismo, Trump va a hacer un daño terrible al sector agropecuario de su país y eso suele "pagarse". Ese sector fue una fuente importante de votos para su elección como Presidente de los EE.UU. y de la misma forma que ayudó a colocarlo donde está, puede hacer lo mismo para intentar quitarlo...

¿Y China? Suele tener una política geopolítica y económica de largo plazo, de manera que uno puede concluir que esté descartando un "arreglo" en la Guerra Comercial que la enfrenta con los EE.UU. y, por lo tanto, prefiera jugar esa "carta" en contra de la reelección de Trump... Además, sabe que a largo plazo va a tener problemas "SERIOS" con los EE.UU. y, probablemente, prefiera que para aquel entonces haya otro "inquilino" en la Casa Blanca,

# Kovaliov: Cuando las Bolsas caen, especialmente las estadounidenses, las mineras de MPs NO son ajenas y, además, llevan una subida muy vertical que invita a recoger beneficios y que se han obtenido a muy corto plazo. Es lo lógico y normal. Luego, hay mucha "desigualdad" en el sector, por ejemplo HL sigue sin recuperar los niveles previos a su caída del pasado 7 de Mayo...

Y, ya pasando a otro tema, hace días que sigo advirtiendo sobre los Bonos, especialmente en el Bund y que ayer cerró en los 175,91... En Septiembre el BCE puede verse "obligado" a subir las tasas de depósito al -0,50% y eso conlleva unos serios PROBLEMAS que acabarán repercutiendo en nuestros bolsillos, tanto de forma directa como indirecta... También mucho ¡Ojo! con lo que tenemos depositado en los Bancos...

Ya para terminar dejo un enlace sobre algo que dijo Trump y que los massmierda de SIEMPRE han ocultado...

http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...del-estado-islamico-si-europa-no-los-recibeq-

Ante esto, la UE debía haber respondido de forma MUY FUERTE y también "amenazando"... Por ejemplo, la UE NO necesita a la OTAN y nuestro enemigo NO está en Rusia, sino en nuestros supuestos "aliados": los EE.UU., Reino Unido y los países de la órbita ANGLOSAJONA.

Además, ese IMBÉCIL de Trump se piensa que nos "chupamos el dedo"... Dice este INDIGENTE MENTAL que "liberará" cuando debía decir que "exportará" a los que tiene ACOGIDOS... Cualquiera que conozca un poco la Guerra, y sobre todo la "Sucia", sabe que este tipo de combatientes no se apresa... sino que se ELIMINA.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (3 Ago 2019)

Estos son los Ejércitos más poderosos del mundo en 2019
Impresionante, el presupuesto de USA es mayor que el de los 9 siguientes. No se si eso es bueno o malo para ellos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2019)

Es BUENO y MALO para ellos... Me explico: es "bueno" porque tienen el mejor -y de largo...- Ejército del mundo. Y es "malo" porque conlleva un gasto impresionante y más allá de lo que pueden sostener los EE.UU. en estos momentos. Sin "impresora", ya veríamos...

De todas formas, FranMen, si tomamos como referente al Imperio romano -y que es el más parecido al actual de los americanos- éste se vino abajo precisamente cuando el gasto militar se hizo INSOSTENIBLE... Me parece que vamos por el MISMO camino, por mucho que los tiempos hayan cambiado...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Ago 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo, salvo en lo que te resalto.
> Salvo que estés en una mina ilegal y te saques tú mismo el oro...desde el primer momento que compras estás vigilado amigo...
> 
> Todos saben que tienes oro: el que te lo vende, el banco con el que pagas vía transferencia o vía tarjeta, el que te lo manda a casa, Hacienda, y por tanto, el gobierno. Fíjate tú si hay gente que sabe que tienes oro.




Fíjate en la frase:

"Un ciudadano con una onza de oro posee en sus manos la capacidad de cambiarlo a fiat, incluso de cambiarlo por otros bienes, o de destruirlo, esconderlo, o regalarlo sin que en un primer momento sea "observado" por el ojo del gran hermano. "

En ningún momento digo que el estado no pueda conocer su posesión, lo que afirmo, y con rotundidad casi absoluta, es que una vez que el inversor posee físicamente su onza de oro, es complicado rastrearla... piensa por ejemplo en la adquisición de una joya determinada por valor de 5 cifras...podemos quedar todo lo fichados que quieras, pero para que ese ojo del gran hermano sepa más de esa joya, ha de preguntarte a ti, y evidentemente aquí surge la imaginación de cada uno , así como su confianza en el medio que pregunta.

No me preocupa demasiado aparecer en una base de datos en la que están compradores de metales, lo que sí me preocuparía es vender ese metal a un supuesto ciudadano que tras la transacción me saca una placa del erario publico invitándome a acompañarle y demostrar la procedencia de bien.

Hoy en día hay que saber moverse por el filo...y eso, conlleva pertenecer a dos bandos y a ninguno, creo que todo ciudadano lo sabe...lo complicado evidentemente es poder llevarlo a cabo.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Yo creo que los que andamos por aquí tenemos más o menos claras las "ideas" en relación a lo que comentas, tampoco llevamos "cuatro días" por este hilo, de manera que ha dado tiempo para que cada cual haya hecho los oportunos "deberes" en función de sus conocimientos y "percepciones". Eso NO quita para que los más "nuevos" se pongan al "día" y eso conlleva su tiempo. Dicho de otra manera: que se muevan en función de lo que sepan y conozcan... Este hilo es un buen medio para la obtención de información, análisis u opiniones "alternativas", pero tampoco debe servir como "faro" en la toma de decisiones importantes y más cuando están relacionadas con el Patrimonio personal.

Y NO se debe menospreciar las amplias "posibilidades" con las que cuenta un Estado en "modo" REPRESIVO...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Ago 2019)

Bueno muchachos, lo prometido es deuda, dije que pondria fotos cuando empezaran a llegarme mis preciosas monedas de subasta, aunque luego aqui algun que otro diga que no valen nada y tal............ asi que como el lunes las llevo a su correspondiente caja de seguridad y antes de que se me olvide aqui las teneis bribones.

Lo del trabajo artesanal o manualidad que he hecho con un lingote de 100 gramos ha sido para varias cosas, en primer lugar entretenerme que con esta calor no tengo ganas de salir a por putas ahora........ me esperare a la noche...........

En segundo lugar para recordar que hay gente que esta en este foro que a diferencia de muchos de los que hablan tenemos oro de verdad, la mayoria solo tienen los metales del puente de la dentadura y el titanio de las protesis.... la edad no perdona, se que algun dia yo tambien quizas tenga que tener esas protesis, no quiero hacer saña con el mal ajeno pues se que el mio vendra de camino, solo es para los envidiosos langostas que copian articulos de otros sitios sin tener ni oro fisico ni conocimiento alguno sobre el oro y vienen a darselas de maestros sabelo todo.........

En tercer lugar para recordaros que un joven, bueno si.......... quizas ya no tan joven........... pero si podriamos decir que un muchacho que tiene la mitad de años que muchos de vosotros si tiene oro de verdad, no esta aqui inventando tonterias y chocheando como hacen otros..........

En cuarto lugar y ya me largo a seguir viendo una pelicula y comer doritos, helados de chocolate y cocacola, pues nada que el muchacho ni trabaja ni piensa trabajar..............trabajad vosotros para que haya gente que pueda seguir pagando los alquileres de mis pisos jajajjajajajjajajja

jjajajajajjajajajajjajja

Por cierto al que venga ahora a comentar que si el lingote ha perdido valor y no se cuantas historias, me suda las narices si pierde o no pierde, no lo voy a vender por tanto no pierde nada, el dia que venga una ruina de todas maneras habra que partirlo en pedacillos para ir cambiandolo........ 

Por ultimo, un abrazo y un cordial saludo al chico que me vendio el lingote el martes, espero que te vaya mejor y que pronto puedas volver a comprar oro, hay rachas de mejor y peor suerte, espero que ahora te llegue una buena, te doy las gracias por dejarme hacer las tropelias que hice con el delante tuya, si no lo hacia no podia llevarmelo tranquilo y respeto tu decision de no mencionar tu nick.


----------



## Higadillas (3 Ago 2019)

Pos mu bien. Espero que a las monedas no les hagas eso. Por cierto, el nick del forero se puede rastrear facilmente...

Buenas casas Martí Hervera, Aureo y Soler Llach


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Ago 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Pos mu bien. Espero que a las monedas no les hagas eso. Por cierto, el nick del forero se puede rastrear facilmente...
> 
> Buenas casas Martí Hervera, Aureo y Soler Llach




Lo de que el nick se puede rastrear y tal........... te lo agradezco pero se sabe........... tampoco estamos tan tontos..


----------



## Lottokenia (3 Ago 2019)

Tras el mensaje del forero Franmen , he vuelto a ver el documental _ La doctrina del shock- ( en youtube ) y me pregunto si la situación caótica que se avecina está : Totalmente planificada .
Qué opinan Uds ? Hacia dónde nos llevan ?




FranMen dijo:


> Estos son los Ejércitos más poderosos del mundo en 2019
> Impresionante, el presupuesto de USA es mayor que el de los 9 siguientes. No se si eso es bueno o malo para ellos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2019)

Hola, Lottokenia: Mira, estén o no "planificadas" -que suelen estarlo...-, la Historia Económica nos dice que TODAS las euforias financieras han acabado convirtiéndose en Crisis financieras y que han repetido, a grandes rasgos, unos MISMOS PATRONES. Esto ya de por sí debería responder a lo que preguntas.

Pueden haber sido tulipanes, participaciones en empresas públicas, Deuda de un país en crecimiento, inversiones en ferrocarriles, acciones de empresas punto.com o activos financieros complejos, pero al FINAL ocurre SIEMPRE lo MISMO... Un "detonante", que puede ser una Guerra, quiebra, "rumor", etc., hace que unos POCOS puedan "materializar" y detrás de ellos una "troupe" que lo intentan... Resultado: Estallido de una "burbuja"... Lo que conduce a la contracción del crédito, paralización del flujo del dinero, lo que antes valía mucho pasa a no encontrar apenas compradores y, en muchos casos, acaba valiendo muy poco o, en el peor de los casos, NADA... A partir de ahí, arranca la Crisis y que se va retroalimentando cada vez más.

¿La próxima Crisis financiera va a ser "diferente"? La respuesta es NO y como en TODAS, unos POCOS sacarán "tajada" y la inmensa mayoría verán muy depreciado su Patrimonio.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Ago 2019)

Buenas noches , dejo este vídeo de Mike Maloney que me ha parecido interesante



saludos


----------



## timi (4 Ago 2019)

Buenos días
Mike Maloney como tantos otros es parte interesada , pero también es metalero convencido y sobretodo platero.
Tal como indica sdPrincBurb , muchas cosas ya están habladas por aquí , pero me ha parecido interesante las gráficas que aporta. Habla de los hermanos Hunt , y de Warren Buffett , lo de las 129 millones de onzas compradas en el 87

Warren Buffett Silver Hoard 1997-2006
Warren Buffett se equivocó vendiendo sus reservas de plata

este pájaro tiene una espina clavada con la plata y solo hace falta un capullo con pasta para manipular el precio ,,,, si nos ponemos todos a confeccionar una lista de capullos con pasta capaces de manipular el precio de la plata , seguro que nos salen unos cuantos, El caso es que habla de la gran ballena que se acerca , refiriéndose a las 700 millones de onzas acumuladas estos últimos 10 años.

El precio no cuadra y el tema esta en comprar mientras se pueda , porque cuando explote ya no sera posible



Esto es mas o menos lo que explica , cuidado , es parte interesada a mi entender , pero lo argumenta bien con las gráficas y ya van muchos con la misma canción,,, y cuando el río suena

si los hermanos Hunt con 200 millones de onzas acumuladas pusieron el precio de la plata a mas de 35$
con 700 donde lo pueden poner? y 700 es una aproximación igual son mas

El caso es que yo creo que la plata se pondrá fácilmente antes de fin de año a 18$ y esto solo será el inicio , pero cuidado que yo *soy metalero en practicas*,,,, y podrían aprovechar ahora en agosto , con la gente de vacaciones para meterle al precio de la plata una buena "subidita"


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# Lokkotenia: Te anexo un artículo de ayer y que te dejará más "claro" lo que preguntabas... Por cierto, es de obligada lectura para todos aquellos que siguen este hilo. Para aquellos que van justos en el Inglés es tan fácil como activar el traductor del navegador.

Hell's Top Banker Explains "How To Destroy The Global Economy"

# timi: La Plata ha sido objeto de muchas manipulaciones a lo largo de la Historia. Incluso cuando se dio paso al "Patrón Oro" y que es menos antiguo de lo que la gente suele pensar...

NO veo que en Agosto la Plata pueda hacer un gran "tirón", a no ser que siga la estela del Oro, entonces SÍ que podría producirse. Creo que Septiembre reúne muchos "condimentos" más favorables y es tan fácil como echarle un vistazo a la "agenda" de "eventos" de ese mes...

De todas formas, para mí gusto y parecer, la Plata sigue mostrándose demasiado débil. NO acaba de tirar como acostumbraba a hacerlo y eso da que pensar. Ahora bien, tampoco estamos en una época estacional favorable para ella.

Lo que SÍ he podido comprobar es que está haciendo valer su carácter monetario más que el industrial. Comento esto porque está muy desacoplada del Cobre.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Ago 2019)

¿Qué os hace decantaros por la plata o por el oro?

Yo soy orero porque lo del iva no me gusta nada.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Ago 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Qué os hace decantaros por la plata o por el oro?
> 
> Yo soy orero porque lo del iva no me gusta nada.



IVA, volumen, mejor dinero y más bonito.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paraisofiscal: No sigo a la ¿forera? que citas. En alguna ocasión la he leído, pero dejé de hacerlo cuando hizo una afirmación sobre una determinada moneda "etérea" que era INFUMABLE... En cualquier caso, es ¿"metalera"? convencida y ya por ello merece todos mis respetos.

# L'omertá: Supongo que es cuestión de "percepciones"... Yo soy muy "platero" y eso ya lo sabéis, por lo tanto bastante subjetivo. Eso NO quita para que el Oro sea de largo mucho mejor DINERO. Perooooo ahora mismo ha dejado de tener bastante "atractivo" para mí, porque en Euros empieza a estar "caro" y eso ya hace algún tiempo que vengo diciéndolo.... Por el contrario, la Plata sigue estando en precio, aunque por ahora voy a dejar aparcadas mis compras de MPs. Esperaré a que el par EUR/USD se recupere y entonces ya decidiré. Sin embargo, si pillo alguna "ganga" intentaré aprovecharla.

Como "bonita" me parece mucho más una moneda de Plata que de Oro, pero eso ya es una mera cuestión de gustos...

Y voy a ver si encuentro algo más de tiempo para volver a editar en mi Blog de Rankia y donde llevo bastante tiempo sin aportar, a pesar de que la gente sigue entrando allí.

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (4 Ago 2019)

aug dijo:


> UN clasico que llevaba tiempo sin publicar Tiempo de reaccionar | Unai Gaztelumendi



Unai es un clásico completamente inúil como ayudante de inversión.
Respecto a fernandojcg me parece magnifica la labor que hace de mantener el hilo y aconsejar sobre monedas pero digo lo mismo que para Unai p.ej. es normal que escriba cosas como que le parece bien que el oro este subiendo pero que está deseando que baje su cotización par comprar más..... citas que por supuesto le desprestigian como asesor de inversión en metales preciosos.
He leido a ambos durante muchos años y mi consejo, sin pretender faltar el respeto a nadie es que compreis o vendais fisico sin escuchar a nadie, observad como está el Mundo económico, financiero y geopolítico y actuar en consecuencia. 
Todavía recuerdo a Llinares dandole a fernandojcg la bienvenida a rankia al igual que hice yo, aunque entre uno y otro medie una distancia sideral (sin querer ofender repito) y sin embargo Llinares nunca ha predicho posibilidades de altas o bajas de los MP, unicamente avisa de las tendencias primarias y secundarias sobre el particular.
En resumen no hagais caso a los futurologos del oro fisico y en general MP porque no tienen ni idea, fiaros de vuestras sensaciones y experiencias ya que el físico es material y nunca se pierde como las acciones por ejemplo, incluso cuando compreis mal (por caro) siempre algo queda.
Escribo lo anterior solo para advertir que en esto no hay gurús, siempre puede salir alguien con información confidencial o que dice que la tiene (en algún caso parece cierto) así que es mejor no molestarse en preguntar que hará en el futuro el oro y el resto de MP porque no tienen ni idea.


----------



## Energia libre (4 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paraisofiscal: No sigo a la ¿forera? que citas. En alguna ocasión la he leído, pero dejé de hacerlo cuando hizo una afirmación sobre una determinada moneda "etérea" que era INFUMABLE... En cualquier caso, es ¿"metalera"? convencida y ya por ello merece todos mis respetos.
> 
> ...



Fernandojcg, ejemplo reciente de sus contradicciones: "ahora mismo ha dejado de tener bastante "atractivo" para mi......... 
"que empieza a estar caro en euros".
No ha hecho falta esperar mucho como podeis comprobar.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2019)

Hola, Energía libre: No deja de ser su opinión y que está formulada con respeto, por lo tanto más que aceptable. También suelo aceptar las críticas cuando se atienen a determinadas postulados y que Vd. ha respetado. Otra cosa es la "argumentación" y que en Vd. es más bien escasa y, desde luego, bastante carente de veracidad y que cuestionan los años que dice Vd. seguirme.

Sin embargo, le dejo unos puntos que le contradicen y MUCHO:

- Es normal que los que ATESORAMOS Oro deseemos que baje su precio, especialmente en EUROS. Le RECALCO esto último. ¿A alguien le amarga un dulce por comprar más barato un bien preciado?

- SIEMPRE he dicho que cada cual debe formarse su PROPIA opinión y DESMARCARSE de la que podamos tener algunos que escribimos sobre los MPs. Esto que comento aquí Vd. NO lo puede DESMENTIR...

- El Sr. Llinares me merece todos los respetos y me consta que tiene una buena opinión sobre lo que suelo escribir, aunque lógicamente puede haber excepciones. Yo también puedo disentir en relación a él. Lo que NO quita para que tenga en cuenta sus comentarios relacionados con los MPs, especialmente la Plata, ya que él es eminentemente "platero". Además, tengo la sana costumbre de NO compararme con NADIE: cada cual sabe lo que sabe y también sabe lo que no sabe... y sino es así peor para él.

- ¿Dónde ve las "contradicciones" que apunta en su último post? Vd. NO se ha leído algunos posts bastante recientes en los que comentaba que en EUROS el Oro está casi tocando MÁXIMOS y eso para mí y muchos indica que está "CARO"... ¿Y también hay que explicarle el "entrecomillado"?

En cualquier caso, Vd. ha expresado una opinión que hay que respetar e insisto en ello, más que nada por las "formas" adecuadas que Vd. ha empleado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2019)

# Energía libre: Hola, de nuevo... Dado que Vd. es al parecer un "rankiano" le voy a comentar algunas cosas más relacionadas con allí que con aquí:

- Tengo un Blog en Rankia que ha sido uno de los más seguidos mientras he escrito allí. He estado casi dos meses sin hacerlo y poco a poco intentaré volver a hacerlo. Ya verá Vd. como recupero posiciones en NADA...

- En ese Blog recomendé en su momento muchas mineras de MPs y tiene Vd. una mínima idea de lo que han ganado quienes "apostaron" en ese sentido... ¿NO? Se lo voy a decir a Vd.: un "huevo" y parte del "otro"...

- ¿Sabe quién fue invitado a participar en las dos jornadas metaleras de Valencia? SÍ, entre unos pocos, "menda lerenda"... En ambas NO pude asistir por cuestiones profesionales como bien sabe su organizador.

- Y como NO lo debe saber, hace poco recibí una invitación de Rankia para participar en un webinar sobre MPs que quieren realizar. En teoría, sólo iban a participar cuatro "expertos"... Dos de ellos son Unai y otra vez "menda lerenda". Por cierto, he declinado la invitación por cuestiones personales y ya ve Vd. lo que me gusta a mí el "protagonismo"...

Ya por último, decirle que YO NO ME CONSIDERO NINGÚN "GURÚ" y creo que tampoco Unai. Ahora bien, negar que "algo" sabemos sobre los MPs, pues qué quiere que le diga...

Saludos.


----------



## Lottokenia (4 Ago 2019)

Muchas gracias , Fernando , ha acertado plenamente en la resolución de de mi duda ( leeré el libro con gran interés ).


----------



## Muttley (4 Ago 2019)

Una conferencia clásica. 
Por si alguien no la había visto.
Especialmente educativa explicando la teoría del capital y las fases productivas y cómo afecta el ahorro y la expansión monetaria a la misma. A partir del 24:40. 
Ojo que también da pistas de síntomas en el economia real del día a día que nos puede hacer anticiparnos a una recesión. 
Para mi es imprescindible. Hay que tenerla de libro de cabecera en la mesilla de noche.


----------



## Energia libre (4 Ago 2019)

No se enfade fernandojcg, tiene usted razón en que no he argumentado suficientemente lo escrito anteriormente, pero creame no me gusta crear rifirafes con personas despiertas, no hay tantos y usted es una de ellas, a ver por seguir un orden según los apartados de su respuesta:
-Lo que cualquier persona quiere en una inversión sea en MP, bolsa, inmobiliario, etc. es que una vez que tiene un bien este suba su precio, tanto si es como pura inversión o como el oro físico (que tiene tb. una función refugio, seguro). Si ahora está subiendo pues muy bien mejor para todos y tb. para usted, no desee que baje para comprar más. Ya bajará un día y entonces que hacemos, esperar a que baje más para comprar en su suelo que nadie sabe cual es.
-Estoy de acuerdo en que cada persona según su experiencia y conocimientos debe comprar o vender MP; no le he acusado de nada sobre esto.
-D. Francisco Llinares es un crack en lo que respecta a inversiones, no sé usted pero yo no le llego a la suela de los zapatos, en mi disculpa decir que particularmente detesto la inversión bursatil en todos sus aspectos (no digamos ya en opciones y futuros) si por mi fuera cerraria las bolsas y todos los bancos privados que no aportan nada a la sociedad ni sirven más que para esclavizarnos y no soy ningún acrata al uso, reto a cualquiera a que me diga para que coño sirven los bancos en relación al bienestar de la sociedad y a la vez que me diga los perjuicios que causan a la misma. Tb. debo de decir que de la misma forma que podría escribir y enriquecer el blog o el libro sobre salud de D. Francisco (que ya incorpora muchas aportaciones anonimas mias basadas en la experiencia y el estudio cientifico) no soy capaz de emplear mi tiempo en aprender el analisis tecnico para invertir y ganar dinero, estupidamente por mi parte me aburre aparte de que seguramente no daría la talla en los aspectos numéricos por falta de nivel.
Y D. Francisco no es especialmente inversor platero , si le gusta la plata como uso antibactericida, de eso como yo si es fanatico.
-El oro usted lo veía caro a 1.050 leuros. Coincide conmigo en que está ultra manipulado a la baja de manera hasta cutre.
Los paises y sus bancos centrales no paran de acumular físico. El FIAT es hoy papel pintado. Paises como Rusia, China, India, Turquía, Libia en su día, Iraq, Singapur, Malasia etc. han intentado y siguen intentando que el oro sirva de colateral de sus monedas.
Sinclair, Craig, Maloney, Keiser, T. Dundee cada uno de ellos y de otros no tan famosos pero más "Llinares" es decir mejores expertos que los que "salen por la tele" consideran que su precio actual es ridiculo pero casualmente ninguno excepto Sinclair pone techo a su subida actual (1.570 USD o 50.000 USD/kilo).
- Soy inversor en físico y le leo desde hace bastante tiempo, me parece razonable y juicioso pero a veces es como si acumulase metales para perder dinero, me explico si usted compra 4 kilos a 30.000 leuros y los vende a 40.000 pensando que van a bajar pongamos un 20% pues compra 1 kilo más que antes y ya ha acumulado más, no veo el problema el oro no es un cuadro de el Greco que le puede aportar tb, un valor estetico y espiritual, además no vivimos para siempre.
-Lo dicho no se enfade, creo que al principio de leerle me parecía usted más creativo y me pone triste verle escribir contestaciones a preguntas 1.000 veces formuladas y ya contestadas en este y otros hilos.
-Respecto a Unai le considero pelin enredador que dicen en mi pueblo, a estas alturas debería de ser el multimillonario GoldMan y pa mi que va a ser que no.
Bueno es una critica sana, usted puede contestarme que si no me gusta no entre en su hilo y desgraciadamente es lo que hago pero me jode porque seguro que usted da para mucho más.
No lo releo si me dejo algo pido disculpas.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Una conferencia clásica.
> Por si alguien no la había visto.
> Especialmente educativa explicando la teoría del capital y las fases productivas y cómo afecta el ahorro y la expansión monetaria a la misma. A partir del 24:40.
> Ojo que también da pistas de síntomas en el economia real del día a día que nos puede hacer anticiparnos a una recesión.
> Para mi es imprescindible. Hay que tenerla de libro de cabecera en la mesilla de noche.



Para mi desde que el Sr Huerta dijo que lo que debían hacer los gobiernos ante la crisis bancaria de 2008 era no hacer nada salvo rescatar el sistema financiero y que debíamos estar agradecidos a ZP porque lo había hecho bien, quedó plenamente desacreditado.


----------



## kikepm (5 Ago 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Para mi desde que el Sr Huerta dijo que lo que debían hacer los gobiernos ante la crisis bancaria de 2008 era no hacer nada salvo rescatar el sistema financiero y que debíamos estar agradecidos a ZP porque lo había hecho bien, quedó plenamente desacreditado.



Llevas diciendo la misma subnormalidad desde hace años.

Los economistas austríacos son, con toda probabilidad, los más radicalmente en contra de rescates bancarios.

EL extracto del video al que te refieres es parte de un documental en que se expresa la idea recurrente del riesgo moral de expandir la masa monetaria, y cuando empiezan las quiebras el estado imprime para dar liquidez a las empresas bancarias quebradas.

El comentario de HdS se refiere solo al momento inicial del colapso, en que en su opinión, no compartida por la gran mayoría de la escuela austríaca, se debería evitar las quiebras con el fin de estabilizar el sistema financiero.


Llevas con la misma mentira desde hace al menos 7 años.


----------



## Muttley (5 Ago 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Para mi desde que el Sr Huerta dijo que lo que debían hacer los gobiernos ante la crisis bancaria de 2008 era no hacer nada salvo rescatar el sistema financiero y que debíamos estar agradecidos a ZP porque lo había hecho bien, quedó plenamente desacreditado.



Bueno. Es que ZP no decidía. Ni el BEspaña. Se decidió todo en Bruselas y en Washington.
ZP siempre ha sido un pelele. Y posiblemente el peor presidente que ha tenido España. Y mira que es difícil decidirse por alguno. 
Por supuesto podían haber dejado todo caer. Pero eso hubiera tenido consecuencias inimaginables. Seguramente Apocalipsis zombie. Reducción de suministros de combustible y comida. Venezuela style.
Otra opción es lo que hicieron. Regar de dinero público a los bancos y que empezará el show otra vez. Comenzar con el baile de las sillas de nuevo.
O bien rescatar los bancos. Poner el contador a cero. Regular fuertemente el coeficiente de caja, los mercados de derivados, los productos complejos como los CDOs y volver a instaurar Glass-Steagall. Por supuesto que los bancos devolvieran cada céntimo.

Por supuesto ni la primera ni la tercera entraron nunca en sus planes básicamente porque ambas opciones terminaban con sus privilegios. Los millonarios no quieren el apocalipsis. Se puede hacer incómodo hacer combustible para el megayate. Y por supuesto no quieren regulación, verían reducidos drásticamente sus ingresos. Con lo que la única opción posible es la segunda....hasta que la cagada sea tan grande que no sea rescatable y se comience una reacción en cadena mundial magnificada con derivados que nos lleve al caos.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (5 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> No se enfade fernandojcg, tiene usted razón en que no he argumentado suficientemente lo escrito anteriormente, pero creame no me gusta crear rifirafes con personas despiertas, no hay tantos y usted es una de ellas, a ver por seguir un orden según los apartados de su respuesta:
> -Lo que cualquier persona quiere en una inversión sea en MP, bolsa, inmobiliario, etc. es que una vez que tiene un bien este suba su precio, tanto si es como pura inversión o como el oro físico (que tiene tb. una función refugio, seguro). Si ahora está subiendo pues muy bien mejor para todos y tb. para usted, no desee que baje para comprar más. Ya bajará un día y entonces que hacemos, esperar a que baje más para comprar en su suelo que nadie sabe cual es.
> -Estoy de acuerdo en que cada persona según su experiencia y conocimientos debe comprar o vender MP; no le he acusado de nada sobre esto.
> -D. Francisco Llinares es un crack en lo que respecta a inversiones, no sé usted pero yo no le llego a la suela de los zapatos, en mi disculpa decir que particularmente detesto la inversión bursatil en todos sus aspectos (no digamos ya en opciones y futuros) si por mi fuera cerraria las bolsas y todos los bancos privados que no aportan nada a la sociedad ni sirven más que para esclavizarnos y no soy ningún acrata al uso, reto a cualquiera a que me diga para que coño sirven los bancos en relación al bienestar de la sociedad y a la vez que me diga los perjuicios que causan a la misma. Tb. debo de decir que de la misma forma que podría escribir y enriquecer el blog o el libro sobre salud de D. Francisco (que ya incorpora muchas aportaciones anonimas mias basadas en la experiencia y el estudio cientifico) no soy capaz de emplear mi tiempo en aprender el analisis tecnico para invertir y ganar dinero, estupidamente por mi parte me aburre aparte de que seguramente no daría la talla en los aspectos numéricos por falta de nivel.
> ...



Yo soy de esos metaleros que desea que baje para comprar.

La motivación es simple y obvia en mi caso, y supongo que en el de muchos; lo hago como puro ahorro a medio-largo plazo, por lo que es también importante no comprar en picos para comprar la máxima cantidad de oro posible y llegar al futuro no deseado cuando se necesite con la mayor cantidad.

Por otro lado, también tengo mis indicadores personales de cuando está caro o barato dentro de la tendencia creciente a largo plazo, por lo que obviamente trato de esperar los momentos baratos.

Como ya dije, el año pasado en septiembre mis indicadores señalaban que era el momento óptimo de entrar, pero por motivos ajenos a mi voluntad no pude ejecutar la compra y ahora es tarde ya que me indican que está caro; ergo esperaré a que me indiquen el nuevo momento óptimo, y espero estar preparado para ejecutar la compra rápidamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2019)

Hola, Energía libre: Ahora ha argumentado mucho mejor y a mí, en lo personal, mientras se guarden las "formas" NO me importa debatir NI que me lleven la contraria... Es más, la aprecio mucho si está bien argumentada y es que tampoco pretendo ser el más listo de la "clase". Y ahora paso a responder a algunas de las cuestiones que plantea:

- Hay una DIFERENCIA CLAVE entre Vd. y yo en relación a los MPs. Me explico: Vd. parece verlos como "Inversión" y yo, por el contrario, los tengo como "valor refugio", de ahí que dijera que ATESORO... Yo suelo promediar en el tiempo, y desde hace muchos años, de manera que entenderá que NO es que vaya "sobrado", pero vamos que tampoco voy "corto". En realidad, espero y deseo NO tener que "materializar" NUNCA... Otra cosa será que las "circunstancias" me obliguen a ello.

- En todo bien preciado hay algo que se conoce como "precio" y entonces aquí entra la subjetividad... Lo que para unos es "barato", puede ser "caro" para otros y también convendrá conmigo en que una variante importante es la "cantidad" que poseamos del mismo. Mire, en los dos últimos años he incrementado mucho el volumen de mi "cofre" y NO descarto seguir haciéndolo, pero en función del "precio" que a MÍ me interese. Otros pueden verlo de otra manera y NO pasa NADA. Cada cual debe ser muy libre de administrar lo mejor que sepa su Patrimonio.

- En los $1050 me declaré COMPRADOR, aunque es posible que en el momento MÁS CRÍTICO pidiera y observará PRUDENCIA. Estaba en una zona que si se perdía tenía bastante recorrido a la baja, aunque francamente al haberse dado el "precio objetivo" marcado por Goldman Sachs NO le veía muchas posibilidades de que perdiese ese nivel.

- Al Sr. Llinares NO le sigo en cuanto a sus Inversiones. Sé que tiene un reconocido prestigio al respecto, pero SIEMPRE me han interesado sus opiniones y artículos relacionados con la Plata y la Salud. Mire, siento disentir respecto a lo que comenta, pero creo recordar que el Sr. Llinares SIEMPRE ha recomendado poseer Plata y Miel. Difícilmente, alguien que recomienda algo carece de ello... ¿No le parece? Además, entiendo que es "platero" por varias razones y le voy a decir más: uno de los mejores artículos que he leído sobre la Plata es suyo...

- NUNCA he vendido y, de momento, sigo siendo COMPRADOR. Evidentemente, si algún día tuviera que vender me gustaría que el precio estuviera lo más alto posible. Llegados a un punto "X" tampoco descartaría vender una parte y comprar otros bienes que me parecieran más necesarios o rentables en ese momento. En fin, algo que más o menos haríamos casi TODOS los "metaleros".

- En relación a los Bancos, productos "financieros", etc., etc. compartimos el MISMO criterio, así que poco puedo añadir.

En fin, habrá comprobado que cuando nos explicamos con más DETALLE es más fácil entendernos y eso NO quiere decir que vayamos a compartir unas mismas opiniones, sino todo lo contrario.

Vd., Energía libre, ha entrado en este hilo con buenas maneras y le agradecería que siguiese aportando, aunque -repito- nuestras opiniones puedan diferir. Además, eso hace más interesante el hilo.

Bueno, Unai está considerado un "experto", pero ciertamente NI él NI yo lo somos, sino estaríamos montados en el Dólar... y NO es el caso. Hablo por mí. Perooooo eso no quita para que "algo" -aunque sea poco- sepamos en relación a los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (5 Ago 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Llevas diciendo la misma subnormalidad desde hace años.
> 
> Los economistas austríacos son, con toda probabilidad, los más radicalmente en contra de rescates bancarios.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices de mentira y subnormalidad si precisamente estás ACEPTANDO que es VERDAD lo que he dicho que dice.

Si a ti te gusta o no te gusta lo que ha dicho es tu problema.

A MI no me gusta, y para MI lo desacredita totalmente y pasa a ser puro funcionaro del estado propagandista del rescatamiento bancario y por lo tanto del brutal timo y parasitamiento al que estamos sometidos y aunque trate de travestirse de lo que no es, en el momento de la VERDAD cuando se plantea el RESCATE se muestra su verdadero pelaje y condición.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (5 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Bueno. Es que ZP no decidía. Ni el BEspaña. Se decidió todo en Bruselas y en Washington.
> ZP siempre ha sido un pelele. Y posiblemente el peor presidente que ha tenido España. Y mira que es difícil decidirse por alguno.
> Por supuesto podían haber dejado todo caer. Pero eso hubiera tenido consecuencias inimaginables. Seguramente Apocalipsis zombie. Reducción de suministros de combustible y comida. Venezuela style.
> Otra opción es lo que hicieron. Regar de dinero público a los bancos y que empezará el show otra vez. Comenzar con el baile de las sillas de nuevo.
> ...



Siempre será rescatable a base de impuestos y fuerza coercitiva, salvo revolución que se rebele.

Nunca he comprado la idea del apocalipsis zombie que tanto beneficia a los rescatados.

Para mí que un determinado estatus de privilegios, timo y parasitamiento quiebre y finalice, ya sea total o parcialmente, siempre será algo positivo y necesario para construir algo mejor.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (5 Ago 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Llevas diciendo la misma subnormalidad desde hace años.
> 
> Los economistas austríacos son, con toda probabilidad, los más radicalmente en contra de rescates bancarios.
> 
> ...



Y añado:

En el comentario al que aludo yo, HDS NO se refiere al rescate en un supuesto plan para implantar el coeficiente de caja 100% y tal y tal...

NO, se refiere al rescate que se hizo en 2008 y siguientes, el rescate de tapar agujeros privados con dinero público e impuestos.

ESE ES el rescate realmente existente que ha apoyado y aplaudido.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Unas breves líneas para comentar lo siguiente:

- Oro en los $1469,85... Vienen "curvas".

- Esta madrugada China ha dejado caer el Yuan en su cruce con el USD y ya lleva una fuerte devaluación...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (5 Ago 2019)

buenos dias

dejo esto

Who Is The Silver Whale? Silver Bulls May Finally Get Redemption



Spoiler: traducción



Un gran operador de futuros de plata ha cambiado de corto a largo, lo cual es muy inusual para este mercado basado en la historia reciente.
Se han postulado dos teorías: China está protegiendo sus importaciones de plata o un comerciante de dinero administrado ha hecho una apuesta larga muy singular al precio de la plata.
Una apuesta larga masiva similar se ha colocado en el ETF plateado, SLV.
Alguien grande sabe algo sobre la próxima acción del precio en plata. Los compradores de plata finalmente pueden obtener su tan esperado mercado alcista de plata.
Dos comentaristas del mercado de la plata han estado yendo y viniendo con respecto a la gran cantidad de plata que ha surgido en los mercados de futuros. Los observadores del mercado de la plata están tratando de averiguar si es un soberano o un gran operador de dinero administrado, que ha revertido drásticamente el curso y ha ido por mucho tiempo al mercado de futuros.
Así es como se ve el mercado de futuros de plata en los últimos meses, lo cual será relevante para la discusión en este artículo.
_Fuente: Investing.com_
Ted Butler y Alasdair Macleod han notado que en los últimos meses apareció una gran cantidad de tiempo en el mercado de futuros de plata. El comportamiento es curioso porque la mayoría de las grandes posiciones concentradas han sido cortas en este mercado durante años. Dada la naturaleza del comercio de futuros de plata, esta nueva posición larga sobresale como un pulgar dolorido.
*La ballena plateada de China*
Alasdair comenzó la especulación con un artículo del 11 de julio argumentando que China probablemente estaba detrás del largo movimiento en el mercado de futuros de plata.


> Cuando profundizamos en los informes semanales del Compromiso de los Comerciantes que cubren los futuros de Comex, vemos algo muy extraño. Los cuatro operadores más grandes, normalmente bancos de lingotes o grandes productores que cubren la producción futura, casi siempre tienen posiciones cortas frente a los largos de los especuladores. Mientras más especuladores alcistas sean, los cuatro grandes llevarán más pantalones cortos para acomodarlos. Del mismo modo, solo se vuelven netos cuando los especuladores son extremadamente bajistas y colectivamente son marginalmente largos o excepcionalmente cortos. Ahora no, como se muestra en el siguiente cuadro de las posiciones netas más grandes de cuatro operadores.



_Fuente: Goldmoney_
Alasdair opina sobre qué partes son los posibles culpables.


> Parece poco probable que, en circunstancias normales, cualquiera de los ocho más grandes tenga una posición comercial diametralmente opuesta a los otros siete. Comex no funciona de esa manera, que consiste en agrupaciones distintas: productores y comerciantes que cubren sus entregas futuras, bancos de lingotes que actúan como creadores de mercado y especuladores, que asumen el riesgo de los precios por largo tiempo. Todos tienden a mantenerse dentro de sus motivaciones grupales.



Esto ha llevado a Alasdair a la conclusión de que China, un gran usuario de plata, está utilizando las posiciones largas para cubrir futuros aumentos en el precio de la plata para proteger su posición de importación de plata utilizada en la fabricación. Y además, que JPMorgan estaba actuando en interés de China al administrar su posición en el mercado de futuros.


> Nada de esto explica por qué una posición larga sustancial parece haberse materializado ahora en Comex. En lugar de vender futuros para reducir el precio, nuestra ballena de mercado parece haberse convertido en comprador; comprando lo suficiente para cubrir las importaciones anuales de plata de China, el equivalente a unos 43,000 contratos de Comex. Claramente, la nueva estrategia es protegerse contra el aumento de los precios en lugar de suprimir el precio de la plata.



Esta es una teoría plausible, aunque algo marginal, sobre la inversión de la posición corta en el mercado de futuros de plata. Sin embargo, otro observador a largo plazo del mercado de la plata tiene una opinión diferente.
*La ballena equivocada*
Ted Butler, reconocido analista del mercado de la plata, respondió al artículo de Alasdair unos días después. Butler acepta que una ballena ahora está comprando grandes cantidades de futuros largos de plata, pero no es que sea China. Ted cree que las largas mentiras están en el segmento de dinero administrado, no en los comerciales. Le dejaré explicar su posición sin más comentarios.



> Dado que he estado escribiendo sobre la posición larga concentrada altamente inusual y sin precedentes en los futuros de plata COMEX durante semanas, pensé al principio que Alasdair me la recogió (ciertamente, no la tomé de él). Macleod sostiene, entre otras cosas, que la posición larga concentrada la ocupan principalmente (o exclusivamente) los comerciales y los comerciantes de dinero no administrados. Eso es falso en su cara.
> Desde el 28 de mayo (todas las fechas COT), la posición larga de plata concentrada creció en casi 18,000 contratos de 49,614 contratos a 67,328 contratos el 25 de junio (para coincidir con el artículo de Macleod). Durante ese tiempo, los comerciantes de dinero administrado compraron un total de 59,930 contratos netos de plata. Durante ese mismo período, los comerciales vendieron 53,678 contratos netos de plata. A menos que se esté desplegando una nueva matemática aquí, el fuerte aumento en la posición larga concentrada era muy poco probable que haya sido causado por comerciales.
> Siempre he estipulado que podría haber un comerciante comercial en las filas del largo concentrado, pero claramente al menos dos y muy probablemente tres de los cuatro grandes largos de plata son comerciantes de dinero administrados.
> ...
> Incluso después de la liquidación por parte de los operadores de dinero administrado y los largos largos concentrados, durante las últimas dos semanas de informes, la categoría de dinero administrado es aún un poco más larga (en términos brutos) que la posición comercial larga combinada (Productor / Comerciante y Swap Distribuidores combinados). Eso no es evidencia de que los comerciales tengan la mayoría de la posición larga concentrada, todo lo contrario.



*¿Quién es la ballena larga?*
Alasdair Macleod respondió a las críticas de Ted sobre su posición de que China es la ballena, y señaló que los mercados de futuros LBMA y COMEX probablemente estén involucrados en la historia. Sin embargo, no hay absolutamente ninguna manera de asociar intercambios entre los dos mercados. Incluso obtener claridad sobre las operaciones dentro de un mercado único puede ser frustrante incluso para los analistas más dedicados.
El principal problema con los principales mercados de futuros es que los agentes realizan transacciones en nombre de sus clientes, y que las posiciones se informan en cantidades netas. Es muy difícil determinar exactamente quién y por qué razón, las entidades individuales quieren ir largo o corto en el mercado de futuros.

Lo que está claro es que las razones típicas para tomar posiciones de futuros, como la cobertura de riesgos de producción o precio, han sido marginadas en favor de posiciones largas o cortas muy grandes diseñadas para dar forma al precio físico subyacente real de la plata en beneficio del comerciante .
Esto ocurre porque la compra o venta de contratos de plata se realiza en margen , a una fracción del costo de mercado, y proporciona un enorme apalancamiento en la cantidad de onzas de plata negociadas.
Originalmente, este sistema tenía la intención de permitir una cobertura legítima a un costo razonable, al igual que la compra de un seguro contra la pérdida de un activo valioso como una casa o negocio. Debido a que los intercambios no requieren que todas las posiciones sean auditables contra la prueba de exposición real al precio físico, permiten que se controlen muchas más onzas de papel en el mercado de las que se extraen, refinan y venden en un momento dado.
*Un sistema de mercados de futuros rotos*
La verdad es que probablemente nunca sabremos quién está finalmente detrás de la posición larga de futuros de plata hasta muchos años a partir de ahora, cuando los resultados finales del comercio se hayan completado por mucho tiempo.
He escrito sobre los problemas que este modelo de futuros suavemente no regulado causa al mercado físico de metales subyacente, cuando se le permite ser controlado por intereses monetarios más grandes como bancos, corporaciones e incluso naciones potencialmente soberanas.
Lo que preocupa aún más la capacidad de los mercados de futuros opacos para gestionar de manera efectiva a los participantes es el problema con los límites de posición. Los mercados pueden ajustar los límites de posición por mandato, por ejemplo, flexionarlos hacia arriba o hacia abajo según lo consideren conveniente. No son reglas estrictas diseñadas para limitar la cantidad de apalancamiento que los grandes operadores pueden ejercer en el mercado con el tiempo.
Y cuando un solo comerciante infringe los límites de posición, la aplicación es relativamente débil. El ex comisionado de CFTC, Bart Chilton, cuando fue entrevistado en Arcadia Economics , mencionó que un operador, que los analistas independientes habían confirmado que era JP Morgan, había excedido sus límites de posición en el mercado de futuros de plata después de adquirir Bear Stearns.



> Bueno, hay algunas cosas que están disponibles en el público que no estoy seguro de que todos hayan reunido. La mayoría de la gente lo hizo. Y nunca lo haría, por ejemplo, y ahora no diré que había un banco y lo nombraría en un momento dado que tenía cerca del 40% del mercado de la plata.
> Pero las noticias informan ... quiero decir ... la gente supone que es JP Morgan Chase. Y los informes de noticias y el registro público mostraron que cuando Bear Stearns colapsó, sus posiciones de plata fueron transferidas a JP Morgan. Y nosotros, la CFTC, tuvimos que aprobar esas posiciones, porque las posiciones de Bear Stearns, cuando aparecieron, combinadas con las posiciones de J.P eran tan grandes que violaban los límites de posición que un comerciante podía tener. Por lo tanto, la CFTC tuvo que aprobar que JP pudiera asumir las posiciones de plata de Bear.
> Entonces, si las personas quieren hacer los cálculos, pueden hacer los cálculos sobre quién tenía la mayor (posición) de plata.
> Pero hubo una excepción que hicimos, y eso está en el registro público ... que hicimos esa asignación por un tiempo determinado ... y esa asignación era para que pudieran salir de esas posiciones ... y después de este tiempo estaba llegando a Al final, la pista que les habíamos dado para que salieran de las posiciones en exceso de los límites de posición, no estaban cerca de salir de ellas.
> ...



*Alguien también va por mucho tiempo al ETF de plata*
El mercado de futuros no es el único lugar en el que los largos están flexionando sus apuestas alcistas. Según Yahoo Finance , el ETF de plata ( SLV) ha visto más de $ 623 millones de nueva inversión neta en el último mes. Esto después de ver un aumento neto de solo $ 45 millones en el fondo, año a la fecha.

_Fuente: __Yahoo Finance_
Entonces, tanto el ETF como los futuros de plata están viendo posiciones largas del tamaño de una ballena al mismo tiempo.
Muy curioso, de hecho. ¿Podría ser el mismo jugador influyendo en ambos mercados?
Si bien es probable que la posición larga de futuros sea una cobertura de precios contra el aumento de la plata, la posición SLV representa más una gran apuesta de que la plata subirá en el futuro cercano.
Me parece muy poco probable que el número relativamente pequeño de toros de plata haya llevado tanto dinero a SLV en un período de tiempo tan corto. La mayoría de los toros de plata compran plata física de todos modos, y no consideran poseer plata de papel debido a la falta de convertibilidad al metal.
No, es más que probable que otro gran especulador o jugador soberano muestre sus manos en su apuesta plateada.
Quizás la misma entidad está apostando todas sus fichas en la noción de que los precios de la plata tienen que subir desde aquí. Si ese es el caso, ¿qué saben ellos sobre el mercado de la plata que nosotros no?
Cualquiera sea el caso, es seguro decir que algunos intereses muy acaudalados esperan que el precio de la plata aumente. Al final del día, eso está bien para nosotros. Hemos estado esperando lo mismo .
¿Resolverá esto el problema con el mercado de futuros de plata roto? No es probable, pero puede proporcionar un poco de justicia a aquellos que esperan el precio de la plata para finalmente ponerse al día con la física de los fundamentos de la oferta y la demanda de la plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: De momento, tampoco podemos decir que la resistencia en cuestión esté superada. Habrá que esperar unos días para ver si el Oro se estabiliza o prosigue su marcha alcista. Digo esto porque estamos más que habituados a que en algún momento le den un "hachazo". Desde luego, parece que lo más lógico es que se dirija hacia la próxima resistencia y que yo sitúo alrededor de los $1573. Y sigo manteniendo lo mismo que hace bastantes años: el Oro muy posiblemente bata sus máximos en USD en el 2020... RECALCO esto porque hace unos minutos el Oro estaba a poco más de 17 Euros de sus máximos históricos en esa moneda.

NO voy a entrar en un debate un tanto absurdo respecto al "precio", puesto que si está "caro" o "barato" ya es una cuestión de carácter personal y que depende mucho de si se tiene o no el Oro que uno pueda considerar suficiente. Para quien NO lo posea, pues probablemente tenga que hacer un "pensamiento", pero los que ya tenemos una cierta cantidad... Lo dicho, algunos pueden optar por seguir comprando y otros como yo NO vamos a correr tras los precios.

De todas formas, hemos tenido una gran "ventana" para entrar en los dos últimos años y hacerlo ahora ha tenido un evidente coste de oportunidad. Son muchos los conforeros que han aprovechado para ir haciendo compras en función de sus posibilidades, de manera que habrá gente que posea una buena cantidad de Onzas o "kilos" y otros menos, pero diría que una mayoría de los que andan por aquí poseen Oro, aparte de mucha más Plata.

El problema que yo le veo a esta subida tan vertical que está teniendo el Oro es que se está produciendo por unos eventos que son MALOS a futuro, es decir que, probablemente, TODOS vamos a acabar pagando un "peaje". La Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU. y China parece de difícil resolución, al menos a corto y medio plazo, y eso acabará afectando a todo el planeta. Es una mera cuestión de tiempo y NO muy dilatado.

Efectivamente, Caballero sin espada, yo NO "gano" NADA manteniendo este hilo. Simplemente, lo hago para mantener un vehículo "alternativo" a los medios "oficialistas", especialmente en lo que se refiere a la cuestión de qué es DINERO y denunciar la ESTAFA que representa el actual Sistema monetario internacional. Aquí todos podemos expresar nuestras opiniones, que unas veces serán más acertadas o no, pero mientras se mantenga un debate carente de CHABACANERÍA -y lo digo por el foro en general- bienvenido sea... ¿No le parece a Vd.?

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2019)

Hay mucho debate, pero está claro que es mejor comprar a 1050 que a 1150 y esto mejor que a 1450. Quien tiene la despensa llena no necesita comprar más pero puede a un precio “interesante “ ampliar. El que no tiene nada tiene que comprar al precio que le pongan.


----------



## timi (5 Ago 2019)

ya tardaba 

Trump ataca a China por "manipular el yuan" y lanza nuevas amenazas


----------



## timi (5 Ago 2019)

se ha levantado y antes de mear tuit al canto ,, o peor tuit desde el baño,,,,,


----------



## timi (5 Ago 2019)

ojo a la plata , si rompe por 16,52 podríamos tener un buen rally en la plata


----------



## Higadillas (5 Ago 2019)

Cargad de plata, que en breves habrá petardazo me huelo


----------



## mk73 (5 Ago 2019)

el oro ya se va a los 42€ el gramo...


----------



## timi (5 Ago 2019)

la plata lo esta intentando,,,,


----------



## angel220 (5 Ago 2019)

en el oro hoy algunos se están ganando el jornal conteniendolo


----------



## angel220 (5 Ago 2019)

los de la plata también currándoselo


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2019)

Intuitivamente pienso que no es lo mismo que el oro pero alguien lo puede argumentar 
El mercado mundial de diamantes está en una profunda crisis


----------



## tristezadeclon (5 Ago 2019)

bueno bueno, tenemos por fin una jornada interesante

el treasury bond usano a 3 meses está a 2.02 mientras que el treasury bond usano a 10 años está a 1.73, no digo na y lo digo to, hace tiempo q la curva se invirtió pero lo de hoy .... tela

esto ya es una cosa seria, cuanto mas miro la rentabilidad del bono usano en sus distintos vencimientos mas anonadado me hallo, esto tiene bastante miga, se les ha ido la pinza, el canario está agonizando y los mineros ni se han enterao

el dow está cayendo un 3%, así q el plunge protection team debe estar ahora mismo calentando en la banda preparándose para entrar a jugar


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Menuda la que ha "armado" el SUBNORMAL del "pelo de panocha"... Para este "tipejo" los mercados de valores eran el reflejo de su buen hacer... Pues, a lo mejor hasta acierta. A este personaje salido de un Western de pistoleros le ha salido una China "respondona" y me parece que ésta tiene como objetivo poner "contra las cuerdas" a Trump, cara a las elecciones presidenciales del próximo año.

Hoy China ha continuado con la devaluación del Yuan y que alcanza niveles NO vistos en 11 años... Está claro que esta política monetaria NO es sostenible por parte de China, pero de momento ha conseguido su objetivo: descapitalizar una BURRADA a los mercados... Los estadounidenses lo han pasado francamente MAL y todavía continúa la "sangría"...

Por su parte, el Oro andaba hace unos minutos por los $1484,50 y ahora SÍ que parece que el alza va a ser sostenida en el tiempo... Y la Plata en los $16,492 y para mí gusto NO lo está haciendo demasiado bien. Su ratio vs el Oro está en los 90:1.

Y os dejo un enlace que enfatiza sobre lo aquí comentado...

Rating China's retaliation in the trade war: 'On a scale of 1-10, it's an 11'

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2019)

Tampoco parece que China ande muy "fina"... Y ¡Ojo! a la "impresora" de ese país...

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...ang-bank-de-china-iel-nuevo-lehmans-brothers-

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2019)

Bueno, la "travesía por el desierto" ha sido larga... Y en la Plata la que nos queda todavía...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (6 Ago 2019)

Buenos días ,,,, contentos contentos ,,, yo por lo menos en parte si y en parte no , que suba tanto el oro significa que vamos a sufrir de lo lindo ,,, el oro podría estar a 2000$ en 1 año , año y medio

dejo este artículo


Peter Schiff On Today's Sell Off: The Fed Is "Lying", Rates Are Going Back To 0%, Gold Is Going To $2,000



Spoiler: traducción



En un día en el que parece que la "poción mágica" de mierda de la Fed finalmente está desapareciendo en el mercado de valores, Peter Schiff se unió a Chris Irons en el podcast Quoth the Raven para hablar sobre el movimiento actual del mercado: lo que significa, si puede continuar y cómo se posicionaría en el futuro.

Schiff comenzó hablando sobre la intensificación de la guerra comercial entre China y Estados Unidos. Habló sobre por qué cree que el dólar estadounidense se estaba debilitando el lunes y por qué cree que el dólar continuará debilitándose en el futuro previsible. 



> *"Hemos estado en una recesión", dice Schiff.
> "La elección de Trump solo retrasó un poco lo inevitable", continuó. *
> "Mi opinión es que el mercado estaba cayendo independientemente del recorte que obtuvieron", dijo, hablando sobre el recorte de tasas de la semana pasada.
> _"No se *puede decir que el dólar está fuerte* cuando ha perdido $ 30 frente al oro en un día de negociación. El *oro le dice que tenemos un dólar débil* " *.*_



Continuó hablando de la conferencia de prensa de Jerome Powell la semana pasada:





> *"Powell se contradijo varias veces, lo cual es algo que haces cuando mientes. La Fed no dice la verdad". *





Schiff predice que las tasas de interés volverán al 0% y que la Fed comenzará a QE una vez más.



> "Powell está tratando de fingir que se debe a las preocupaciones sobre la economía de ultramar. *Realmente es la economía de Estados Unidos la que está impulsando a la Fed.* Es por eso que este es solo el primer paso en el camino de regreso a cero. Y sabes, fue un error cuando la Fed volvió a cero la última vez; será un error aún mayor cuando lo hagan la próxima vez. *Y también volverán a la flexibilización cuantitativa.* Saben, anunciaron ayer el fin del ajuste cuantitativo, pero el siguiente paso es volver a QE, y QE 4 será más grande que QE 1, 2 y 3 combinados ".



Pero, esta vez, dice que la Fed no podrá detener la recesión resultante y arruinará el dólar estadounidense.



> *"Cuando estás dentro de la burbuja, no ves el alfiler", dice Schiff. *



Compara el entorno de mercado actual con el de antes de la gran recesión.



> "Lo que sucedió el año pasado más o menos es que se han cumplido muchos de mis pronósticos. *Cosas que he dicho que nadie más ha dicho que están sucediendo. Y valida que estoy en lo cierto y estoy seguro de que estaré hacia adelante ", dice. *



Schiff también predijo que el precio del oro se moverá por encima de los $ 2000 rápidamente y dice que *pequeños movimientos de dos dígitos en oro son indicativos de que el metal ni siquiera ha empezado a darse cuenta del hecho de que todavía estamos atrapados en la recesión. *Él predice que veremos movimientos de cien dólares en oro a medida que el verdadero panorama económico se vuelva más claro en el futuro. Schiff previamente comentó sobre su preferencia por el oro sobre las criptos ...



> "Creo que el dinero específico está persiguiendo la burbuja en criptos, pero *el dinero inteligente está comprando oro y plata* porque son depósitos legítimos de valor y son activos monetarios y van a brillar cuando el dólar se caiga".



A partir de ahí, Schiff discutió la posibilidad de que Trump pierda las elecciones de 2020 y lo que significaría para un socialista demócrata asumir el cargo.



> *"¿Qué va a pasar cuando tengamos más impuestos y más regulaciones", pregunta?*



Postula cuál podría ser la reacción potencial del mercado de valores ante la pérdida de Trump de las elecciones y habla sobre las posiciones que posee personalmente.

Puedes escuchar el podcast completo aquí:


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2019)

Hola, sdPrincBurb: Eso me lo estoy preguntando desde hace tiempo... A estas alturas de la "película" era lógico esperar que hubiera tenido un mejor desarrollo y que el diferencial en su ratio con el Oro se hubiera estrechado. La verdad, es que no sé qué pensar... Habrá que seguir teniendo Paciencia y MUCHA. A largo plazo esperemos que esta situación haya mejorado.

Y ahora el Oro está corrigiendo, situándose en los $1473,55. Sin embargo, esta madrugada coincidiendo con la extensión del derrumbe en Wall Street -el DJ ha estado a un "pelo" de perder los 25000 puntos-, ha llegado a cotizar en los $1486,75.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: De momento, se puede comprar Oro con facilidad, de manera que estaríamos lejos de ese precio objetivo que barajas. Sin embargo, si todo este Sistema acaba en la PM, entonces podríamos ver cualquier precio en el Oro y también en la Plata u otros bienes esenciales en nuestra "civilización".

En un Sistema monetario internacional, que estuviera bien "ordenado" y basado en un Sistema Bimetálico, el Oro tendría una fuerte peso y desde luego su precio estaría muy alejado del actual, perooooo antes de que suceda esto, el Imperio o quiénes puedan llevar este mundo acabarán con todo...

Además, es que hacen lo que les sale de los Cojones... Un simple ejemplo: esta madrugada han movido los índices bursátiles estadounidenses al alza de una manera tan BRUTAL que NO deja lugar a dudas. Estamos en un mundo donde TODO está MANIPULADO y cuya REALIDAD desconocemos. Esa es la verdad.

Y, por cierto, los Bonos están indicando el PEOR de los escenarios posibles:

- Bono español a 2 años en el -0,508...

- Bono alemán a 10 años en el -0,519...

- Bono USA a 10 años en el +1,750...

Un auténtico DESASTRE se avecina. Vayan resguardando aquello que les pueda ser imprescindible de aquí a 12-18 meses.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (6 Ago 2019)

no se lo tome a mal , que es medio en broma , ya me entiende,,  

2000$ la onza seria como tener un seguro del coche y que se queme,,,,
5000$ la onza seria como tener un seguro de la casa y que se queme,,,,
10000$ la onza seria como tener un seguro de vida y "cobrarlo",,,,,

en cada caso se puede sacar una buena tajada , pero todo lo que sea pasar de la primera opción acojona un poco,,,,


----------



## timi (6 Ago 2019)

no me he explicado bien , la prosa no es lo mio , me refería a que en cada caso tendremos supuestos ingresos , en el primer caso , fácilmente recuperaremos el bien asegurado , al segundo difícilmente haremos las paces y en el tercer sobran los comentarios


----------



## angel220 (6 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Caballero sin espada: De momento, se puede comprar Oro con facilidad, de manera que estaríamos lejos de ese precio objetivo que barajas. Sin embargo, si todo este Sistema acaba en la PM, entonces podríamos ver cualquier precio en el Oro y también en la Plata u otros bienes esenciales en nuestra "civilización".
> 
> En un Sistema monetario internacional, que estuviera bien "ordenado" y basado en un Sistema Bimetálico, el Oro tendría una fuerte peso y desde luego su precio estaría muy alejado del actual, perooooo antes de que suceda esto, el Imperio o quiénes puedan llevar este mundo acabarán con todo...
> 
> ...



Hablo de memoria pero si no recuerdo anoche 23 horas los futuros (acciones) usas iban con un bajada de un vamos dejarlo en un 3,5% ( pero creo que eran mas), 12 horas después suben 1% , diferencia entre 4,5% y 5% (ojo sin noticias). Fernando no esta manipulado como dices lo que pasa que el "mercado es soberano", siempre ha sido y siempre sera (nóteseme sonrisilla e ironía)
PD: Revisando el grafico creo que ha llegado a bajar los futuros un 10 en S&P 500, desde el domingo apertura a martes 6 AM, con una recuperación de un 3,5% desde mínimos sin noticias, reafirmo el "mercado es soberano"


----------



## angel220 (6 Ago 2019)

Hace nada lei que con la onza a 15000$, solo cubriría el 80% de la masa monetaria actual ( siento no poder poner la fuente), da lo mismo 15000 que 10000, solo pensar da escalofríos ver en la hecatombe monetaria económica que estamos viviendo, pero chicos como si nada a ver el Salvame y todo solucionado.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Hace nada lei que con la onza a 15000$, solo cubriría el 80% de la masa monetaria actual ( siento no poder poner la fuente), da lo mismo 15000 que 10000, solo pensar da escalofríos ver en la hecatombe monetaria económica que estamos viviendo, pero chicos como si nada a ver el Salvame y todo solucionado.



Hablo desde el desconocimiento, pero eso sería si sólo el oro cubriera la masa monetaria no? 
Quiero decir, que esta masa también la puede cubrir a Plata a la vez que el oro y no sería tan enorme la cifra, no?


----------



## angel220 (6 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Hablo desde el desconocimiento, pero eso sería si sólo el oro cubriera la masa monetaria no?
> Quiero decir, que esta masa también la puede cubrir a Plata a la vez que el oro y no sería tan enorme la cifra, no?



hola 15000 el 80%, faltaría un 20%, pero lo de menos es 15000,10000,5000 lo importante es como tus ahorros y capital van a ser disminuidos, por el mismo motivo y por los mismos


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Ago 2019)

pero el oro cubrirìa solo la masa monetaria de la economia real, productiva, no de la especulativa de la burbuja financiera, no?


----------



## angel220 (6 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero el oro cubrirìa solo la masa monetaria de la economia real, productiva, no de la especulativa de la burbuja financiera, no?



fiat emitido, el resto no es monetaria ni real, solo es masa y en estos momentos mala masa


----------



## Jokic (6 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> fiat emitido, el resto no es monetaria ni real, solo es masa y en estos momentos mala masa



Con el resto a que te refieres exactamente?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Los $5000 por Onza en el Oro NO arreglarían el problema que han creado estos Cabrones... Dejo un artículo ya antiguo del año 2015 donde se hacen unos simples cálculos matemáticos para intentar aproximarse al valor que tendría que tener una Onza de Oro para cubrir la Deuda mundial. Estamos hablando del 2015, así que esos "números" se han quedado muy desfasados en poco más de cuatro años...

- If Gold Backed the World’s Debt

El autor, Frank Holmes, comete algunos errores para esa estimación, pero aún corrigiéndolos la cifra resultante es IMPOSIBLE dentro de los esquemas existentes en nuestro Sistema económico-financiero actual. Y NO nos olvidemos tampoco de que un Reset previo haría que los ahorros de mucha gente se volatizarán...

Y ahora NO dispongo de tiempo para desarrollarlo, pero hace poco me entretuve en calcular la Deuda que podría existir en los EE.UU. de aquí al 2049... y está claro que NO llegamos. ¿Habrá un "Apocalipsis" antes? Pues, tiene bastantes "números", a no ser que se viva en esos tiempos en un mundo IRREAL y que los números NO reflejen la AUTÉNTICA REALIDAD, más o menos como ahora, pero MUCHO PEOR.

Añadamos a ese "cocktail" que, probablemente, los recursos naturales habrán disminuido considerablemente y me da la sensación de que el "aire" será bastante IRRESPIRABLE, ya me entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (6 Ago 2019)

Jokic dijo:


> Con el resto a que te refieres exactamente?



Todo lo que no es tangible, tiene un valor a futuro. La especulación es a futuro, El valor de una acción tiene el valor contable de la empresa como valor, todo lo que se page de mas o de menos es especulación. Esa especulación es a lo que llamo masa. Pues imagínate lo que pienso que vale un futuro y ya no digamos de oro y la masa que mueve, cuando en un día se negocia la extracción de 8 años.


----------



## angel220 (6 Ago 2019)

Otro dia que se han puesto nerviosos y empiezan a ganarse el jornal desde las 17,00


----------



## angel220 (6 Ago 2019)

Que la industria ya empieza mover ficha

6 agosto, 2019 
Glint, la nueva tarjeta de débito que permite a los usuarios gastar su oro como dinero


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Menuda la que ha "armado" el SUBNORMAL del "pelo de panocha"... Para este "tipejo" los mercados de valores eran el reflejo de su buen hacer... Pues, a lo mejor hasta acierta. A este personaje salido de un Western de pistoleros le ha salido una China "respondona" y me parece que ésta tiene como objetivo poner "contra las cuerdas" a Trump, cara a las elecciones presidenciales del próximo año.
> 
> Hoy China ha continuado con la devaluación del Yuan y que alcanza niveles NO vistos en 11 años... Está claro que esta política monetaria NO es sostenible por parte de China, pero de momento ha conseguido su objetivo: descapitalizar una BURRADA a los mercados... Los estadounidenses lo han pasado francamente MAL y todavía continúa la "sangría"...
> 
> ...




Hola Fernando

La pregunta del millon de USD, o viendo la que esta cayendo, la pregunta de la Mina de Oro...Recomiendas comprar ahora en previsión de que vengan meses o años jodidos (guerra comercial, "des-globalización", etc). y se ponga la onza a 2000-3000, o toca paciencia y esperar a que vuelva a bajar algo para no joder nuestras medias de compra?

Pueden contestar los demás foreros, por suepuesto.

Gracias como siempre.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2019)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Mira, no hace nada que he recibido una consulta particular sobre lo mismo que tú preguntas. Bien, está claro que la tendencia es ALCISTA en TODAS las Divisas. Y eso ya está diciendo MUCHO... ¿No?

Creo que tú ya has comprado Oro a buenos precios, así que tienes que valorar si posees el "teórico" suficiente o si crees que puedes añadir más, independientemente del precio actual. Si te "sobran" algunos billetes, pues adelante, pero en lo personal estoy muy "neutro" con respecto a ir detrás de los precios...

¿Se va a comprar más barato? Es posible, pero NO esperemos precios mucho más bajos en su actual cotización en USD... ¿Y qué pretendo decir con eso? Pues que, probablemente, el Oro siga subiendo, pero el USD a medio plazo tiene que caer... Es más, estoy convencido de que los americanos tienen planteada la devaluación del USD y es una cuestión de tiempo que se produzca... Y NO demasiado.

Lo que SÍ tienes que tener claro, astur_burbuja, es que está subida es la BUENA. Yo espero que los máximos en USD se batan a lo largo del próximo año. Y NO es que lo diga ahora, ya que lo "pronostiqué" en el año 2013 como los conforeros más "viejos" recordarán y todos sabemos el precio que el Oro tenía en aquellos días...

¿A dónde puede llegar? Si se dan los peores escenarios, vamos a ver precios superiores a los $2000...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2019)

La única Divisa medianamente aceptable es el Franco Suizo...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (6 Ago 2019)

El problema es que Suiza es tan pequeña y está imbutida en Europa por lo que tiene que debilitar su divisa artificialmente si quiere exportar/sobrevivir


----------



## timi (6 Ago 2019)

estos días , he estado leyendo "cuando muere el dinero" , gracias los que lo pusisteis por aquí la recomendación ,,,


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (6 Ago 2019)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hola Fernando
> 
> La pregunta del millon de USD, o viendo la que esta cayendo, la pregunta de la Mina de Oro...Recomiendas comprar ahora en previsión de que vengan meses o años jodidos (guerra comercial, "des-globalización", etc). y se ponga la onza a 2000-3000, o toca paciencia y esperar a que vuelva a bajar algo para no joder nuestras medias de compra?
> 
> ...



Mi indicador es el ratio oro/petróleo ya que el petróleo es la energía por excelencia de nuestra civilización y el oro es su símbolo.

Compraré cuando baje de un ratio 15 como en septiembre del año pasado.

Mi idea es mantener el criterio salvo que empiece una fuerte inflación en euros.


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: Mira, no hace nada que he recibido una consulta particular sobre lo mismo que tú preguntas. Bien, está claro que la tendencia es ALCISTA en TODAS las Divisas. Y eso ya está diciendo MUCHO... ¿No?
> 
> Creo que tú ya has comprado Oro a buenos precios, así que tienes que valorar si posees el "teórico" suficiente o si crees que puedes añadir más, independientemente del precio actual. Si te "sobran" algunos billetes, pues adelante, pero en lo personal estoy muy "neutro" con respecto a ir detrás de los precios...
> 
> ...




Pues empezaré a ojear monedas, porque llevo un tiempo con exceso de líquido por si acaso, aunque tampoco quiero joder mucho mi promedio. (compre ya hace unos años, cuando me enganchasteis en esta "droga", aunque no tan barato como los veteranos del lugar).


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Ago 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Mi indicador es el ratio oro/petróleo ya que el petróleo es la energía por excelencia de nuestra civilización y el oro es su símbolo.
> 
> Compraré cuando baje de un ratio 15 como en septiembre del año pasado.
> 
> Mi idea es mantener el criterio salvo que empiece una fuerte inflación en euros.




Muchas gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## timi (6 Ago 2019)

después de leer cuando muere el dinero y este link , dan ganas de pedir de que stock disponen en eldoradocoins,,,,

si se dieran las bajadas en las bolsas indicadas en el articulo de el 90% , creéis que después de las primeras sacudidas seria interesante meter una parte del capital en mineras importantes? pq tal como ya se ha hablado , inicialmente se verían igual de afectadas , pero se recuperarían antes.
Y en caso de hiperinflación como creéis que actuarían las mineras?


saludos


----------



## Muttley (6 Ago 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Mi indicador es el ratio oro/petróleo ya que el petróleo es la energía por excelencia de nuestra civilización y el oro es su símbolo.
> 
> Compraré cuando baje de un ratio 15 como en septiembre del año pasado.
> 
> Mi idea es mantener el criterio salvo que empiece una fuerte inflación en euros.



Así es. Pero la inflación deja de tener sentido al estar los euros o los dólares presente en el numerador y en el denominador. Quizá sea más determinante el cruce euro-dólar. No se si te refieres a eso.

Me gusta este ratio.

Considerando oro como activo energético en el presente (es el resultado del uso del petróleo en el pasado, se decir la energía empleada en su extracción) y el petróleo como energía disponible potencial.

Por un lado:

Un ratio muy elevado corresponde a una valoración excesiva del producto energético presente (oro) sobre la energía que se debe usar en las fases extractivas del mismo (petróleo). Es decir, la promesa de oro es más barata que el oro en sí. Se recomienda entonces esperar pues el petróleo barato...hará oro barato a misma dificultad de extracción en un futuro, cuando se cumplan todas las fases del proceso productivo.

Un ratio muy bajo corresponde a una valoración mínima del producto energético presente (oro) con una energía cara en las fases extractivas. Es decir, la promesa de oro (petróleo) es mucho mas cara que el oro presente. Eso implica que cuando ese coste energético se lleve a lo largo del proceso hasta el producto final, el producto final se encarecerá. Petróleo caro promete oro caro. Entonces es señal de compra hasta que se equilibre de nuevo el ratio.

Todo esto a misma abundancia de producto final. Pero como sabemos, la abundancia se reduce paulatinamente siendo necesario cada vez más “promesa de oro “ para conseguir una onza. También la promesa de oro es mas cara a lo largo del tiempo, pues cada vez en teoría también es mas difícil extraer petróleo. Esto último se puede ver afectado por varios factores y tiene truco. Como mantener la promesa de oro artificialmente baja con el shale oil, sujetando el precio el activo energético final.
Sin artificios, comprando a “cualquier valor presente” el activo energético en un entorno de más dificultad de extracción de oro y de promesa de oro, es caballo ganador. Si o si. A cualquier precio. Solo es un tema de proyección temporal. 

En resumen. El oro (y la plata) son caballos ganadores siempre en línea temporal. Con un horizonte temporal lo suficientemente grande, el precio de entrada es casi irrelevante en un escenario Fiat.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (7 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Así es. Pero la inflación deja de tener sentido al estar los euros o los dólares presente en el numerador y en el denominador. Quizá sea más determinante el cruce euro-dólar. No se si te refieres a eso.
> 
> Me gusta este ratio.
> 
> ...



No, sobre tu primer párrafo me refiero a que si el euro comenzase a irse a pique (su poder de compra de pan, por ejemplo) haría que dejase el ratio oro/petróleo como indicador de momento óptimo de compra y compraría oro sí o sí al mismo momento de tener euros en mis manos.

La interpretación que haces del ratio oro/petróleo es Interesante y estoy en lo fundamental de acuerdo, pero como no tengo horizontes temporales enormes el precio de entrada no es tan irrelevante, además de que cuando tienes cierta cantidad de fiat lista para entrar la decisión se hace más relevante. 

Si uno cambiase el fiat por oro al instante no tendría estos dilemas, eso está claro.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (7 Ago 2019)

Hombre, el que entró en 2011 comprando oro con dólares cuando subía como un cohete de 1600$ a 1900$ sigue comiendo pérdidas hasta hoy y a saber lo que le queda...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (7 Ago 2019)

Sí pero si ya añadimos criterios sobre el valor de donde se viene, cuanto tiempo lleva subiendo u otros ya no es la simpleza del conforero al que respondí de "si está subiendo compra y si está bajando vende".

Yo dudo que suba tanto mientras el petróleo no lo acompañe disparándose.


----------



## timi (7 Ago 2019)

Buenos plateados días


----------



## MIP (7 Ago 2019)

Creo que Rickards dejaba el precio de la onza en 10000-12000 dolares cubriendo el oro el 40% de la M1 mundial (usando 220 billones como estimacion)

Os dejo un interesante articulo de BullionStar sobre como el mundo puede estar con tipos cero, y cuales son las causas posibles. Habla de ahorro, demografia y ... Cocos. 

The not-so-crazy world of negative interest rates - JP Koning


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Empezaré diciendo que el Oro anda ahora por los $1500,15... Dicho esto, parece claro que la subida va a continuar, aunque en algún momento debiera parar. Entiendo que está siendo muy lineal. Esa es una mera opinión, porque en lo personal ya dije que a partir de los $1425 NO iba a comprar más Oro y sigo en mis "trece". Conseguí hacer un "timing" perfecto hace muy pocos meses y SÍ, viendo lo que ha hecho poco después el Oro, tenía que haber comprado algo más, pero entendí que ya andaba bastante cubierto para este año, además de que el promedio de compra me sigue siendo muy favorable. Es una "táctica" que me ha ido muy bien hasta ahora y que voy a seguir manteniendo.

Me es imposible responder a todos los comentarios efectuados, ya que requeriría de un tiempo del que ahora NO dispongo. De todas formas, prefiero que exista variedad en las opiniones y eso enriquece mucho más el hilo. Por otro lado, me evita "repetirme".

# FranMen: ¿Y qué hacen los demás Bancos Centrales? El Banco Nacional de Suiza suele "anclar" su Divisa porque sabe que si fluctuará libremente casi todo "Dios" la compraría, creando con ello una fuerte distorsión en la Economía suiza. Por lo tanto, es muy lícito lo que está realizando. Otra cosa es que nos pueda gustar... que a mí NO. Tendría ahora muchos más Francos Suizos.

De todas formas, FranMen, la Divisa que menos se ha devaluado en el tiempo con respecto al Oro es el Franco Suizo y con una más que notable DIFERENCIA.

# EclécticoPragmático: Interesantes sus comentarios. Yo me he fijado en muchas ocasiones en el ratio Oro/Petróleo, pero éste NUNCA me ha condicionado en mis compras en el Oro. Como Vd. bien sabe, ese ratio tiene oscilaciones muy fuertes y, además, creo que todos deberíamos plantearnos este tema de los "ratios" porque en los últimos años se observan notables "desacoples". Desconozco los motivos, pero creo que ello debe obedecer a la brutal MANIPULACIÓN existente en todos los activos, de manera que lo que era válido, hoy no ofrece las mismas "garantías".

Hoy ese ratio anda 16,16 y Vd. refiere los 28,01 de Septiembre del 2018... ¿Podrían darse? Por supuesto, pero para ello el Oro debe bajar bastante desde sus actuales niveles y el Crudo subir MUCHO. No obstante, eso podría volver a producirse en un MOMENTO DADO, ya que ese ratio suele tener una duración temporal muy, pero que muy escasa.

SÍ que le voy a corregir una cosa: En estos momentos, es decir a precios de hoy del Oro y en Euros, NO existen esas pérdidas que Vd. presupone. Veamos: el 18 de Agosto del 2012, el Oro marcó sus MÁXIMOS en Euros en los 1353,32 y hoy anda en los 1327,84. Por lo tanto, estaríamos hablando de unas pérdidas de un -1,92%... Siguen siendo pérdidas, pero NO tienen la dimensión que se podrían presuponer al leer su post, entre otras cosas porque aquí compramos en Euros, a pesar de que la referencia siga siendo en USD.

En cualquier caso, al igual que Vd., yo NO soy partidario de ir detrás de los precios por mucho que éstos puedan subir. Está comprobado que las "resistencias" y "soportes" son auténticas MILONGAS cuando "algunos" deciden que sean rebasados como MANTEQUILLA... Se está viendo en el Oro y se ha podido comprobar en las Bolsas en muy pocos días.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (7 Ago 2019)

No es tan sencillo, y los mercados no son tan "lógicos". En mi opinión depende mucho de como sea la caída de la bolsa. Si esta es más o menos ordenada veremos un vigoroso crecimiento en la cotización del oro, plata y mineras donde se refugiara una parte del dinero que huirá y que batirá máximos históricos uno tras otro. El problema estriba en que la caída de la bolsa incluya un "crak" con un posible pánico que provocara un "vende todo" como en el caso del 2009. Allí las mineras sufrirían y posiblemente también los ETF refenciados a MP e industria minera. Mi razonamientos me hacen pensar que hay ahora y en el futuro cercano diferencias significativas que harán que la caída de las mineras sea más suave y de corta duración que en 2009 (creo que Fernando y yo ya discutimos ese punto hace unos meses) . 

Y ya que Timi le gusta Jim RicKards, recuerdo que en " The Road to Ruin" (otro libro muy recomendable) explicaba la estrategia Hielo-9 como posible estrategia para afrontar el próximo pánico financiero y que consiste basicamente en "congelar" toda transacción hasta tener la situación "controlada" es decir no podrias comprar, ni vender acciones, Etfs, opciones, etc...

Casualmente he empezado a leer el último libro de Rickards "Aftermath", aún no he llegado a la de parte de más chica, pero los entremeses han sido buenos. Ya os contaré.

Sobre las mineras, hay bastante que decir, van bien, pero, como la plata, van con retraso, El GDX esta por debajo de 29 en las proximidades del 1480 dolares, cuando en la cima de 2016 estaba a 30 con el oro sobre los 1360. La plata aún no ha superado los 17 $ y el ratio oro/plata cerca de 90. Paso a paso se iran poniendo al día, hay mucho margen y aún estamos en el principio y quedan mucho por recorrer.
Más tarde hare unos comentarios sobre algunas mineras en particular, por si fueran de interes, ahora me toca ir a tomar un cafe.


----------



## tastas (7 Ago 2019)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Y ya que Timi le gusta Jim RicKards, recuerdo que en " The Road to Ruin" (otro libro muy recomendable) explicaba la estrategia Hielo-9 como posible estrategia para afrontar el próximo pánico financiero y que consiste basicamente en "congelar" toda transacción hasta tener la situación "controlada" es decir no podrias comprar, ni vender acciones, Etfs, opciones, etc...



Me lo estoy leyendo ahora mismo según recomendación del hilo, y porque me sonaba de Keiser Report. Pese al título, es un buen libro que sigue una buena argumentación. Por ejemplo se cubre de críticas de siemprebajismo diciendo que las crisis se pueden ver venir y calcular su intensidad pero que saber el momento exacto es muy complicado, y lo compara con los terremotos.
También habla de cómo se podría dar un gold-run, gente huyendo del oro papel hacia el oro de verdad, y que ya se han dado un par de sustos en los últimos tiempos.
Hay dinero que no se puede congelar. Me parece mucho más inteligente cargar de eso que invertir en DB porque es demasiado grande como para dejarlo caer. No es que no lo puedan dejar caer, la cuestión es si podrán sostenerlo (que no) y a quién enterrará con sus escombros.


----------



## kawalimit (7 Ago 2019)

Hola a todos. Viendo el panorama alcista y los precios que se están viendo en los MP, quisiera preguntaros si os parece mejor decisión comprar oro o plata... Mi "ratio" en estos momentos es de 1 onza de oro por cada 30 de plata, tengo un pequeño excedente de liquidez y no sé en que "dirección" cargar (el corazón me dice "oro" y la cabeza "plata" :-D)


----------



## Higadillas (7 Ago 2019)

Yo es que para mi poder adquisitivo solo puedo aspirar a plata, oro tengo algo simbolico. Creo que a medio plazo la plata tiene mas recorrido alcista, pero también es cierto que las correcciones en la plata son literalmente hostiones. Y si tienes que vender urgentemente por lo que sea pues te puedes encontrar tener que vender por debajo de precio de compra


----------



## FranMen (7 Ago 2019)

Se va sabiendo algo del robo de Brasil, como casi todo parece que lo esta comprando China

Sospechan que oro robado en Brasil está siendo enviado a China


----------



## Forcopula (7 Ago 2019)

Madre mía la plata qué fuerte sube no?


----------



## conde84 (7 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Madre mía la plata qué fuerte sube no?



A ver si la subida se mantiene y no la tiran en una hora como suele ocurrir, cautela.

De todas formas ya la tocaba, andaba rezagadisima respecto al oro.


----------



## Mochuelo (7 Ago 2019)

kawalimit dijo:


> Hola a todos. Viendo el panorama alcista y los precios que se están viendo en los MP, quisiera preguntaros si os parece mejor decisión comprar oro o plata... Mi "ratio" en estos momentos es de 1 onza de oro por cada 30 de plata, tengo un pequeño excedente de liquidez y no sé en que "dirección" cargar (el corazón me dice "oro" y la cabeza "plata" :-D)



Yo utilizo el ratio oro/plata. En lecturas actuales de más de 80 yo daria prioridad a la plata,  y me lo dicen la cabeza y el corazón


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Ago 2019)

Muchas gracias, Caballero sin espada.


----------



## timi (7 Ago 2019)

tronald , la barbaridad estará en el mundo que nos tocara vivir ,,,, ya lo hemos hablado por aquí en el pasado ,,, tendrás que vigilar mucho a quien entregar un gramo de oro ,, no sea que te vengan a buscar el resto.


----------



## Muttley (7 Ago 2019)

Para mi el horizonte temporal es la clave.
Que el oro llegue a 4000$ en 2022 o en 2025 es irrelevante.
Llegará si o si.
Y lo mismo con la plata.
A disfrutar del viaje.

Edito para decir que el ratio de mis reservas es aprox 95 a 1.


----------



## Orífero (7 Ago 2019)

Hola a todos.

Lo pregunto en este hilo por parecerme el más apropiado de todos los que he estado mirado:

¿Alguien que tenga alguno podría recomendarme un aparato fiable para comprobar autenticidad de lingotes y monedas?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Los Bonos, SÍ, los Bonos están moviéndose de una forma que indican problemas muy graves en poco tiempo... Veamos unos meros ejemplos:

- Bono Español a 10 años: +0,142%...

- Bono Alemán a 10 años: -0,598%...

- Bono EE.UU. a 10 años: +1,622%...

El Oro andaba hace unos minutos por los $1509,75 y la Plata en los $16,942...

En relación a la Plata, deciros que anda en los 15,09 en EUROS. Bien, la resistencia principal se encuentra a "tiro de piedra", en los 15,50 Euros. Ahora mismo, parece más rentable a futuro entrar en la Plata más que en el Oro. Está infinitivamente más barata, perooooo ¡Ojo! que ahora mismo el Oro está haciendo valer su enorme potencial como DINERO REAL.

Quizás, ya en el terreno personal, tenga que plantearme alguna compra más en la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Ago 2019)

Vaya artículo malo, se puede dejar de leer con el título ¿"todo el mundo"? lo segundo, algunos países hicieron cartel para precisamente lo contrario de lo que dice el artículo, no para comprar si no para vender gradualmente para que no se hundiese el precio del oro, poniendo unos máximos anuales por país. Ahora que está subiendo está claro que no tiene sentido restringir las ventas. Con lo listos que son ahora querrán comprar.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (7 Ago 2019)

DB colapsando? Me dicen, pero no sería más bestia?


----------



## FranMen (7 Ago 2019)

¿Dónde digo que tú seas malo? Si me lees bien digo que el artículo es malo no tú.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Mucho ¡Ojo! con estas subidas tan verticales... Son idóneas para que aparezcan Cortos masivos y habrá que esperar a ver cuándo aparecen... NO creo que tarden.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Ago 2019)

Antiguo pero interesante, un poco de perspectiva nos puede ayudar a ver el futuro:
Cotización histórica del oro últimos 5, 10, 20 y 50 años

En realidad estoy buscando gráficas que comparen la evolución del precio del oro con el de la plata para ver si en otras crisis se adelanta el oro o es la plata tanto en la subida como en la corrección. Si alguien puede arrojar luz.


----------



## mk73 (7 Ago 2019)

pues ahora mismo el oro ya se va a 43,12€ el gramo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Respecto a lo que preguntas, en las grandes subidas de largo plazo SIEMPRE han ido más o menos de la "MANO". Por eso mismo, me tiene muy intrigado este desacople que estoy observando. NO es "normal"... aunque aquí pueden haber distintos factores que puedan estar influyendo y que DESCONOCEMOS.

Te doy unos datos para que tengas ELEMENTOS para tus estudios, análisis o lo que desees hacer con ellos...

ORO:

- Julio 1970: $236,47
- Febrero 1980: $2156,32

- Mayo 2001: $382,45
- Octubre 2011: $1947,58

PLATA:

- Octubre 1971: $8,19
- Febrero 1980: $117,28

- Noviembre 2002: $6,24
- Abril 2011: $55,35

Recalcar que esos precios tienen la Inflación ajustada y que dan una mejor "foto"... Aparte de que me ayudan a marcar unos "precios objetivos"... Ya veis que NO me los saco de la "manga"...

Lo que te puedo decir, FranMen, es que en los "tirones" de "medio camino" y FINALES, la Plata SIEMPRE se ha adelantado al Oro, aunque observarás que la trayectoria inicial y final han sido casi "CALCADAS"...

Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (7 Ago 2019)

ahora es ver hasta donde toca techo el oro porque no hace mas que ir subiendo; o dicho de otra manera hasta cuanto va a subir porque si sigue asi igual lo vemos a los 45-46€ el gramo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Al paso que vamos en este mundo, llegará un tiempo en que $100 de subida en el Oro podrían producirse en un solo día... Y ¡Ojo! que podríamos estar más cerca de ello de lo que podemos pensar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2019)

Hola, mk73: La resistencia más "cercana" está en los entornos de los $1573, es decir que ahora anda en subida libre. El soporte actual lo tendría alrededor de los $1446,40...

Sigo pensando que la verticalidad de la subida NO es buena y que en algún momento le soltarán un buen "palo"... perooooo la tendencia seguiría siendo sumamente ALCISTA.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: Respecto a lo que preguntas, en las grandes subidas de largo plazo SIEMPRE han ido más o menos de la "MANO". Por eso mismo, me tiene muy intrigado este desacople que estoy observando. NO es "normal"... aunque aquí pueden haber distintos factores que puedan estar influyendo y que DESCONOCEMOS.
> 
> Te doy unos datos para que tengas ELEMENTOS para tus estudios, análisis o lo que desees hacer con ellos...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando.
Una relación que con frecuencia se recuerda en este hilo es el ratio orolata que históricamente se ha dicho alguna vez que era 1:20, pero, también si nos fijamos cada vez más próximos al momento actual la ratio beneficia cada vez más al oro. 1:100-90 me parece excesivo, pero 1:40 o, más 1:60, se acercaría a la relación actual.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Aunque un poco "viejo" te dejo este enlace y que a buen seguro te servirá... Lo único que tienes que hacer es actualizarlo.

- 324 Years Of The Gold-To-Silver Ratio And $195 Silver

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Ago 2019)

Fernando , era goldman que tenia fijado el precio del oro a 1425 para este año?

porque ahora dicen a 1600

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2019)

Hola, timi: SÍ, estos HdP tenían pronosticados $1425 para "FINALES" de este año. Bien, los $1600 de ahora y que están cerca de la resistencia que he indicado (son muy "cucos") tienen por objeto fomentar la actual "estampida". Seguro que ya tienen colocados sus Cortos bastante por delante del precio "objetivo" que indican. Esa es mi impresión a muy corto plazo.

A finales de este año se pueden ver precios en torno a los $1573 o bastante más arriba. También es posible que se saquen más conejos de la "chistera" y reviertan de forma momentánea la tendencia actual.

Saludos.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (7 Ago 2019)

Considero que los 1200usd/onza eran el suelo cuando el Brent estaba a 85$ y el ratio oro/brent a 14 en octubre del año pasado.

Ahora el petróleo ha bajado mucho con respecto a ese momento por lo que el suelo si atendemos al coste energético es bastante más bajo.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (7 Ago 2019)

enhorabuena a los plateros en estos momentos +4,55%


----------



## Goldman (7 Ago 2019)

timi dijo:


> Fernando , era goldman que tenia fijado el precio del oro a 1425 para este año?
> 
> porque ahora dicen a 1600
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?



Dije 1540-1550. Pero quien sabe...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (7 Ago 2019)

Yo no he afirmado ni que estemos en la misma situación de 2011 ni que no tenga recorrido al alza, he puesto un contraejemplo a la afirmación de "comprar si está subiendo y vender si está bajando", que como tu mismo estás matizando, queda claro que era, si no una simpleza (quizás tenga connotaciones negativas esa palabra que te ha ofendido sin ser mi intención), un simplismo.

Comprar en ratios bajos oro/petroleo aumenta mucho las probabilidades de no cagarla comprando en un pico de precio, si lo que se quiere es recuperar la inversión en al menos 4 años. Es un criterio de inversión conservador, frente a otros criterios más arriesgados y especulativos, pero igualmente respetables, por supuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En los Cracks de los mercados del 2000 y 2008 las mineras de MPs se hundieron al igual que el resto...

Saludos.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (7 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # EclécticoPragmático: Interesantes sus comentarios. Yo me he fijado en muchas ocasiones en el ratio Oro/Petróleo, pero éste NUNCA me ha condicionado en mis compras en el Oro. Como Vd. bien sabe, ese ratio tiene oscilaciones muy fuertes y, además, creo que todos deberíamos plantearnos este tema de los "ratios" porque en los últimos años se observan notables "desacoples". Desconozco los motivos, pero creo que ello debe obedecer a la brutal MANIPULACIÓN existente en todos los activos, de manera que lo que era válido, hoy no ofrece las mismas "garantías".



Gracias Fernando, son muy interesantes todas sus aportaciones. En efecto, todo criterio tiene sus limitaciones pero por lo que he visto en el estudio que he realizado del ratio de los últimos 20 años, comprar a niveles que bajen de 14,5 en el ratio oro/wtic (12,5 en oro/brent) prácticamente garantiza no cagarla y recuperar la inversión en al menos 4 años, lo cual yo, de perfil conservador, valoro especialmente.

En efecto, sorprende que desde los mínimos del ratio de los veranos de 2005 y 2008 donde bajó de 7 ha seguido una tendencia creciente, siendo los mínimos siguientes de 12 en 2013 y 2014, y de 16 en octubre del año pasado, ya que a largo plazo lo esperable es que el ratio tenga una tendencia decreciente pues el ratio oro existente / petróleo producido aumentará mucho, pero claro, estamos inmersos en una crisis sistémica y eso lo cambia todo. Considero poco probable la manipulación sostenida en el tiempo de mercados de tanto volumen como los del oro y el petróleo, en especial este último, por su elevada relación volumen/coste. No obstante todo depende de lo que entendamos por manipulación.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hoy ese ratio anda 16,16 y Vd. refiere los 28,01 de Septiembre del 2018... ¿Podrían darse? Por supuesto, pero para ello el Oro debe bajar bastante desde sus actuales niveles y el Crudo subir MUCHO. No obstante, eso podría volver a producirse en un MOMENTO DADO, ya que ese ratio suele tener una duración temporal muy, pero que muy escasa.



Entiendo que los valores que pone son una errata pues son justo al contrario. Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comenta.



fernandojcg dijo:


> SÍ que le voy a corregir una cosa: En estos momentos, es decir a precios de hoy del Oro y en Euros, NO existen esas pérdidas que Vd. presupone. Veamos: el 18 de Agosto del 2012, el Oro marcó sus MÁXIMOS en Euros en los 1353,32 y hoy anda en los 1327,84. Por lo tanto, estaríamos hablando de unas pérdidas de un -1,92%... Siguen siendo pérdidas, pero NO tienen la dimensión que se podrían presuponer al leer su post, entre otras cosas porque aquí compramos en Euros, a pesar de que la referencia siga siendo en USD.



Justo hoy son menores las perdidas, pero dicho supuesto inversor que comprase en máximos viene de atravesar una "dura travesía por el desierto" de 7 años, en especial los que compraron en dolares en máximos de 2011-2012, que es a lo que aludía yo en la respuesta al comentario inicial del conforero Caballero sin Espada.



fernandojcg dijo:


> En cualquier caso, al igual que Vd., yo NO soy partidario de ir detrás de los precios por mucho que éstos puedan subir. Está comprobado que las "resistencias" y "soportes" son auténticas MILONGAS cuando "algunos" deciden que sean rebasados como MANTEQUILLA... Se está viendo en el Oro y se ha podido comprobar en las Bolsas en muy pocos días.
> 
> Saludos.



Así lo veo yo también. 

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Mucho ¡Ojo! con estas subidas tan verticales... Son idóneas para que aparezcan Cortos masivos y habrá que esperar a ver cuándo aparecen... NO creo que tarden.
> 
> Saludos.



Esta usted seguro que esta subida en vertical del oro es idónea para que aparezcan cortos masivos? .
Ya estamos en lo mismo, le da miedo que suba el gold o que?. Se pondría usted corto ahora?.
Con una tendencia primaria tan alcista solo pueden poner cortos los gobiernos por medio de sus bancos, volviendo a convertir el mercado del oro en la pocilga que ha sido los últimos años, la pregunta es porque , ahora se les ha ido de las manos después de 8 o 9 años manipulandolo y quizá tb. personas que sepan lo que está pasando y esperen llegados a un punto cambiar las reglas del juego por p.ej. los DEG.
Que se nos escapa?
No me asusta la subida sino la velocidad de la misma, parece que quieren llegar rapido a un valor (1570usd) para entonces si tumbarlo y sacar otro rollo nuevo.
Lo que el oro esconde hoy no lo sabe nadie.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Los Bonos, SÍ, los Bonos están moviéndose de una forma que indican problemas muy graves en poco tiempo... Veamos unos meros ejemplos:
> 
> - Bono Español a 10 años: +0,142%...
> 
> ...



Esta si es una respuesta razonada.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (8 Ago 2019)

La miga para alguien que se disponga a entrar en un momento dado y quiera recuperar la inversión en al menos 4 años está en si la tendencia va a seguir esos 4 o va a haber una bajada.

Está claro que las tendencias bajistas de más de 7 años existen en la historia reciente del precio del oro.

¿Qué criterio usas entonces para determinar el fin de la tendencia alcista, o al menos el no inicio de una tendencia bajista a por ejemplo 4 años vista?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2019)

Hola, Energía libre: Bueno, Vd. se queda con uno de los posts de todos los que escribí ayer. En la mayoría de ellos comenté, al igual que hice en días anteriores, que el Oro está en subida libre, por tanto en una clara tendencia ALCISTA... A continuación le respondo a las preguntas formuladas:

- SÍ, a los actuales niveles, es "lógico" que empiecen a aparecer Cortos y de hecho ya han aparecido... Ahora mismo, el Oro anda por los $1511,35, pero esta madrugada ha llegado a estar en los $1506,65. Recordemos que el máximo de ayer fue en los $1522,35... Bueno, todo esto si no son erróneos los datos que estoy mirando en estos momentos.

- ¿Por qué me tiene que dar "miedo" que suba el Oro? Mire, yo soy poseedor de una cantidad "X", por lo tanto ya me va bien. SÍ que me da cierto "repelús" que esta subida se deba por razones de carácter de INESTABILIDAD en muchos órdenes. Prefiero una subida ordenada y donde lo hiciera por el reconocimiento de su valor monetario. Esto que está sucediendo ahora es por MIEDO, lo mismo que en los Bonos... Lo llaman búsqueda de refugio en la CALIDAD.

- Yo ya decidí estar fuera este año de la Bolsa y me es indiferente lo que haga ésta. Simplemente, la seguiré como el importante "indicador" que es y NADA más... vamos, que NO voy a poner un "duro" ahí. Ahora bien, en el supuesto de que decidiera "especular" con el Oro (para ello NO tendría que ser "metalero"...), SÍ que me plantearía los Cortos más que los Largos, aunque no sé si lo haría en estos niveles o más cercanos al "precio objetivo" y que sitúo en los $1573.

- Los Bancos Centrales pueden utilizar sus habituales "intermediarios" para seguir MANIPULANDO el precio del Oro a poco que se consigan "calmar las aguas" en los mercados y están en ello.

En fin, Energía libre, NO hay ninguna contradicción en mi post y, simplemente, es una opinión personal. Que gusta bien, que NO... TAMBIÉN.

# EclécticoPragmático: SÍ, me equivoqué al colocar el orden de los datos que aportaba, pero entiendo que son correctos una vez realizada la oportuna corrección. Es lo que pasa cuando no se repasan algunos posts.

Por lo demás, entiendo que cada cual intenta hacerlo lo mejor posible en la gestión de su Patrimonio y, obviamente, ello incluye la asignación de activos y cuándo entrar o no en los mismos. Eso es algo que algunos NO quieren entender... y es bien simple: fíjate en tu "casa" y NO en la mía.

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Ago 2019)

Aparte de la guerra de divisas entre USA y China, el mosqueo permanente con Irán y el combate interno de Trump contra su estado profundo, lo cierto es que a los bancos del Mundo entero se les está viendo el plumero, el caso del DB, Santander, HSBC, italianos y yankis casi todos, con por ej. La emisión de la libra por parte de Facebook ha puesto en evidencia su completa inutilidad para la sociedad en general y sin embargo su brutal riesgo de llevarnos a una crisis brutal.
Me da que ofrece más garantías hoy en dia en el plano de asegurar las finanzas Facebook o Google o hasta la CIA y el pentagono que JP Morgan o Goldman dicho de otro modo si el ejercito yanki o el japonés sacaran una cripto pa mi que habría patadas por comprarlas.
Pero que mierda es esa de los intereses negativos en bonos estatales, 13 billones y subiendo es todo un absurdo, bajo presión por pequeña que sea las finanzas sionistas se diluyen como un azucarillo.
Veo Fernandojcg que tb te apuntas a los 1570 usd de Sinclair vamos a ver si lleva razón.
Con la plata van a hacer algo pero no veo que, lo que hagan será para influir en el oro.
Otro que se me olvido comentar es G. Barba que ahora sostiene que fueron los europeos los que mantuvieron alto el precio del oro estos 7 años para evitar su derrumbe, el mundo al revés, vaya genio el angelito.
Me reafirmo, el oro que parece la inversión más sencilla es de las más dificiles y su pronóstico deja a todos los pronosticadores en pañales.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Ago 2019)

Ah se me olvidaba, siempre me estoy refiriendo al oro físico, el de papel es un supercachondeo y nunca deberian estar referenciados; entiendo que en este hilo están los metaleros no los inversionistas en "papel metal" por eso no concibo el hablar de cortos o largos en este hilo.
Me gustaría saber el ratio fisico/ papel debe ser de escándalo, en plan derivados, si alguien tiene información que por favor la ponga.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2019)

Hola, Energía libre: Hombre, hace tiempo (meses e incluso años) que comenté en este hilo que el Oro, una vez superada la última resistencia, se dirigiría hacia los $1573... Yo NO sigo a Sinclair, pero si encuentro algo interesante de él lo leo, a fin de cuentas siempre puede resultar ameno, perooooo es que los $1573, USD arriba o abajo, se "adivinan" mirando un simple gráfico de largo plazo. Incluso, si lo desea, le puedo decir dónde está el siguiente nivel y para ello NO es preciso ser "adivino"... ¿Por qué cree que Goldman Sachs ha situado su "precio objetivo" en los $1600?

Sin embargo, me reafirmo en que por el camino, si no muy pronto, nos encontraremos con Cortos masivos o qué es lo que sucedió con la última cota: el Oro se estrelló todas las veces que lo intentó...

Además, me reitero, y desde el ¡2013!, en que el Oro posiblemente supere sus MÁXIMOS en USD a lo largo del 2020 y, según cómo estén las "cosas", igual no se para ahí... Tampoco sería una buena noticia, porque indicaría "fallas" muy profundas en el Sistema. Ya sé que Vd. desea que el Oro suba mucho y yo también... Tonto NO soy, perooooo tampoco quiero vivir en un mundo insostenible.

Respecto a la Plata, me parece que ya le están "dando" de nuevo... Lo mejor es esperar unos días y ver qué hace. Lo digo, en mi caso, porque creo que ahí SÍ que volveré a entrar. Y para hacerlo en el Oro, tendría que esperar unos niveles que ahora parecen demasiado lejanos, es decir los $1425, pero igual tengo Suerte y el par EUR/USD ayuda a encontrar un precio semejante en Euros.

También le digo una cosa, Energía libre, a mí NO me hacen falta más MPs. Considero que ya tengo SUFICIENTES. Lo único que sucede es que siento cierta INTRANQUILIDAD sobre el efectivo que poseo. En casa o a "mano" NO puedes tenerlo todo y tienes que recurrir a costes de aseguramiento (aquí y en el extranjero) y a tenerlo también dentro del Sistema bancario. Así que NO me queda más remedio que, de tanto en tanto, "cambiar" los "billetitos de colores" por MPs.

Respeto su opinión, pero el Oro NO es tan difícil de "pronosticar" a largo plazo. Tan sencillo como ver un gráfico de 100 años... Los "patrones" suelen ser muy parecidos. Quizás, lo que sea más costoso es encontrar el inicio de una tendencia alcista de largo plazo y que se identifica después de años de iniciada.

Y pasando a otra cosa, parece que "quieren" relajar los mercados de Bonos a nivel mundial. Cualquiera que tenga acceso a los datos lo puede comprobar. No obstante, se sigue "bordando" el absurdo. Veamos:

- Bono Español a 3 meses: -0,435%

- Bono Alemán a 3 meses: -0,563%

- Bono Español a 10 años: +0,196% (subiendo el +18,79%)

- Bono Alemán a 10 años: -0,567%

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Ago 2019)

Aterrador este informe que anexa.


----------



## FranMen (8 Ago 2019)

Los medios generalistas empiezan a publicar algo:
La escalada de la guerra comercial aumenta el temor a una crisis global


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2019)

Hola, Energía libre: Fíjese si lo tengo claro y sé diferenciar el Oro Físico vs Oro "papel"...

Oro FÍSICO vs "PAPEL"... Occidente vs Oriente y una "percepción" MUY DIFERENTE

Eso lo escribí hace ya casi un año y deja bien a las claras cuál es mi posición al respecto. Además, vamos a ser claros: el Oro "papel" TIENE lo que se llama RIESGO DE CONTRAPARTE y, precisamente, el Oro FÍSICO, quizás, sea el único activo financiero que NO lo tiene.

Eso NO quita, Energía libre, que los Derivados influyan totalmente en el Oro FISICO que nosotros compramos. NO debiera ser así, dentro de un mundo económico-financiero RACIONAL, pero la Decadencia en nuestra civilización es tal, que NO resulta "extraño" que nos encontremos en esta situación... ¿Vd. se cree que un ciudadano medio sabe lo que es la Deuda y las repercusiones negativas que tiene?

# Caballero sin espada: La proporción actual es mucho más alta... Prefiero NO dar una cifra que ya dí en el pasado, puesto que primero quiero contrastarla o aproximarme...

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Energía libre: Hombre, hace tiempo (meses e incluso años) que comenté en este hilo que el Oro, una vez superada la última resistencia, se dirigiría hacia los $1573... Yo NO sigo a Sinclair, pero si encuentro algo interesante de él lo leo, a fin de cuentas siempre puede resultar ameno, perooooo es que los $1573, USD arriba o abajo, se "adivinan" mirando un simple gráfico de largo plazo. Incluso, si lo desea, le puedo decir dónde está el siguiente nivel y para ello NO es preciso ser "adivino"... ¿Por qué cree que Goldman Sachs ha situado su "precio objetivo" en los $1600?
> 
> Sin embargo, me reafirmo en que por el camino, sino muy pronto, nos encontraremos con Cortos masivos o qué es lo que sucedió con la última cota: el Oro se estrelló todas las veces que lo intentó...
> 
> ...



Es más sencillo, como ni Dios sabe que va a pasar aconsejo pasarse por el blog de llinares que nos avisará segun el análisis chartista de cuando el oro o la plata cambia de tendencia primaria.
Mire Fernandojcg aunque nosotros hasta ahora hemos vivido decentemente el Mundo es una cloaca infecta a consecuencia de las elites sionistas bancarias que lo desgobiernan, hoy podríamos haber alcanzado ya la práctica inmortalidad y mucho más fácil tener energia abundante y gratuita para por ej. Transmutar unos elementos en otros (p.ej. en oro), sólo en el mundo de la energía el gobierno yanki aplica la orden secreta de supresión de desarrollos en aparatos y métodos a 7.000 inventos y eso en 2014, uno solo de esos cambiaría el Mundo.
P.ej. Se están desarrollando coches eléctricos con baterias de ion- litio que son las únicas que dejan y porque las necesitaban para espiarnos con los móviles pero esa es una forma ineficiente.de almacenar energia cuando existen supercat que permiten almacenar electricidad en campos y no químicos. Autos con una autonomía, la que quieras 2.000 kms. Y se cargan en 5 segundos si se quiere.
Placas solares con una conversión foton/ electrón del 70% que no permiten se comercialice.
No.hago mas futurismo que me llamais magufo, pero que cambie la cosa no debe dar miedo, otro tema es como estos tipos la hacen cambiar con su socialismo fabiano invadiendo Europa con analfabetos y asesinos y destrozando las mentes de sus ciudadanos con violencia, miseria e ignorancia creando una sociedad pocilguera que es lo que les conviene.
Y lo primero a erradicar es a los que crean el dinero de la nada, los mercaderes del templo.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Energía libre: Fíjese si lo tengo claro y sé diferenciar el Oro Físico vs Oro "papel"...
> 
> Oro FÍSICO vs "PAPEL"... Occidente vs Oriente y una "percepción" MUY DIFERENTE
> 
> ...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, creo que la humildad y reducir el ego lleva al entendimiento entre las personas ( las civilizadas digo), con menas, etnias y gentuza satánica varía ya es más difícil razonar.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2019)

Hola, Energía libre: Si estamos más de acuerdo de lo que pueda parecer a simple vista. Quizás, Vd. se queda con una parte de lo que suelo escribir sin ver el conjunto... Bueno, NO tiene porqué ser así, pero digamos que esa es la sensación que me produce en ocasiones.

Mire, lo que nos comenta sobre el Sr. Llinares y los temas ajenos a lo financiero que él trata, NO nos son desconocidos en este hilo. En el pasado se tocaron y tuvieron amplios y polémicos debates. Por aquel entonces, habían en este hilo foreros con un claro perfil científico. Lo que sucede es que los debates se volvieron tan agrios que considere conveniente darle una "deriva" al hilo y centrarlo un poco más en el tema central.

Como respuesta a lo que me dice le voy a dar un solo nombre: NIKOLA TESLA... Queda claro, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Llevo entre ayer y hoy demasiadas horas dedicadas al hilo y tengo cosas que hacer... Te digo esto porque lo de Nikola Tesla da para un libro... y, además, se trata de un tema muy polémico y sensible para los científicos "oficialistas". Te daré algunos de sus inventos:

- Campo magnético rotativo.

- Motor de corriente alterna.

- Transferencia de energía inalámbrica.

- Desarrollo de los Rayos X: ¡Ojo! que sé que la invención se le acredita al gran físico alemán Wilhelm Conrad Röntgen, pero los aportes de Tesla fueron fundamentales en esta historia...

- Precursor de la radio: Ya sé que se le atribuye a Marconi, perooooo esto es fácil de desmontar... acudiendo a una simple sentencia de la justicia...

- Rayos de energía directa.

- Teslascopio.

- Corriente alterna (aquí es interesante ver lo concerniente a la llamada "Guerra de las corrientes", es decir Tesla vs Edison).

- Bombillas sin filamentos y lámparas fluorescentes.

- Bujía para encendido de motores de explosión.

- etc, etc... Fue muy prolijo...

Punto aparte lo constituye el misterioso incendio que destruyó el que fue su principal laboratorio. He leído en varias ocasiones que JP Morgan pudo haber estado detrás de ese hecho...

Y lo dejo aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Ago 2019)

Luego le contesto que me tengo que ir Caballero sin espada, solo decirle que personalmente y unos amigos hemos creado un par de cosas que si quiere le cuento en privado. Luego digo algo más.
Ah, Nikola Tesla cuando le conocí (hará como 30 años) no podía creer lo que leía. Siempre fue mi genio de cabecera.


----------



## FranMen (8 Ago 2019)

Para conocer a Edison y sus prácticas delictivo/mafiosas recomiendo leer El ladrón (Isaac Bell) de Clive Cussler. Ejemplo a seguir por las grandes empresas actuales: compra de patentes, engullir pequeñas empresas inovadoras, extorsión, chantaje, estrangularlas cuando no aceptan...


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2019)

Fallé el timing del oro por 8 meses...demasiado tiempo para un contrato de futuros...un timing ideal para el comprador físico.

Creo que todos los holders de largo plazo de oro físico saben que el dinero fiat es solo un medio de pago temporal...puede durar 10 años o 200 pero termina por carecer de ningún valor a largo plazo, por consiguiente la única finalidad del fiat es reinvertirlo.

Una de las mejores maneras de hacerlo tradicionalmente ha sido la bolsa, bienes raíces, metales... pero mantener fiat a largo plazo (una vida es suficiente), es un suicidio económico.

Siempre os recuerdo la hucha de mi abuela (DEP) quien ahorraba hasta en la media barra de pan que se compraba cada dos días...la mujer no creía en bancos (normal), pero tampoco sabía nada de inversión (normal también), la posguerra no dejó precisamente licenciados en economía desperdigados por este país.

Pues bien, recuerdo cuando se murió, tenía ahorrados 2 millones de pesetas...que claro, unos años antes le hubieran dado par aun pisito que hoy aun que fuera viejo podría valer unos 100.000€ o dicho en pts. 16,5 milloncejos.

Hubiera comprado 62 onzas de oro que a día de hoy al cambio en pesetas serían 14 milloncejos

Ténganlo claro caballeros...a largo plazo lo que hoy os parece caro, sobre todo en bienes como los que os he mencionado, acaba siendo barato...es evidente que las fluctuaciones no son siempre del agrado de todo inversor, pero en un mundo dónde la población tiende a aumentar, el fiat a aumentar, y las reservas estratégicas tienden a disminuir ... ¿que clase de economía consideráis necesaria?


Cuando os sobre dinero...lo de sobrar es metafórico... mantenerlo a resguardo hasta poder invertirlo...luego el tipo de inversión por la que os decantéis es cosa vuestra, pero en dinero 30 años en una caja termina sirviendo para que vuestros nietos se peguen una buena cena...al menos intentad que vuestros nietos se peguen un par de docenas de buenas cenas (hay que mantener a la familia unida  )

Buen día


----------



## timi (8 Ago 2019)

Gran comentario paketazo , como siempre , se te echaba en falta , no es que falte talento por aquí , pero el talento es como los mp,s ,, nunca es suficiente,,,,jaja


----------



## timi (8 Ago 2019)

perdón por mi ignorancia , que conclusión se saca con esa gráfica?


----------



## Orífero (8 Ago 2019)

¡Jesús la Virgen!, 1800 dólares. ¿De dónde es usted? ¿Cuánto cobra de alquiler por moneda? 

Joder, lo digo de coña, pero no tan de coña. Es que con ese pastizal, a un pobre con unos gramos de mierda casi ni le compensa.

Gracias de todas formas por la info.


Esto parece más asequible. Pero claro, supongo que menos fiable.
¿Alguna sugerencia repecto de la báscula?

A ver si al final, ni me voy a orear por problemas técnicos. 





En otro orden de cosas, os estoy leyendo, que parece que controláis un poco de esto y no me cuadra nada. Por un lado, sugerís que alguien puede estar conteniendo el precio por razones obvias. Pero algunos también decís que estas subidas pueden ser también la típica manipulación de los tiburones, que luego se forran y de repente se cae todo.

¿No puede ser simplemente miedo y que la gente va dándose cuenta de lo que es el papel del Monopoly?


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> P.ej. Se están desarrollando coches eléctricos con baterias de ion- litio que son las únicas que dejan y porque las necesitaban para espiarnos con los móviles pero esa es una forma ineficiente.de almacenar energia cuando existen supercat que permiten almacenar electricidad en campos y no químicos. Autos con una autonomía, la que quieras 2.000 kms. Y se cargan en 5 segundos si se quiere.
> Placas solares con una conversión foton/ electrón del 70% que no permiten se comercialice.
> No.hago mas futurismo que me llamais magufo, pero que cambie la cosa no debe dar miedo, otro tema es como estos tipos la hacen cambiar con su socialismo fabiano invadiendo Europa con analfabetos y asesinos y destrozando las mentes de sus ciudadanos con violencia, miseria e ignorancia creando una sociedad pocilguera que es lo que les conviene.
> *Y lo primero a erradicar es a los que crean el dinero de la nada, los mercaderes del templo*.



De acuerdo en que la energía libre haría de este nuestro mundo un paraíso...pero los de la frase en negrita, entre otros, lo impiden. Efectivamente, hay patentes de dominio público (otras no) que inciden en la cuestión. Como ejemplo de gota de agua en el mar, desarrollos de motores de aire comprimido.

Todo gobierno tiende a proteger sus intereses, es decir, a ellos mismos - oligarquía. Los ruskys no son muy distintos de los yankees


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ago 2019)

Yo me compre otro aparatito pero no detecta el tugsteno por mucho que haya gente que lo vende que diga que si........ solo detecta lo que toca en ese momento, almenos para lingotes pequeños y joyas diversas es un plus el tenerla, luego le saco foto.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Te dejo el enlace y los gráficos del artículo que leí en su momento... Creo que ahora anda muy desfasado, pero bueno lo pongo a continuación...

There Are Now 293 Ounces Of Paper Gold For Every Ounce Of Physical As Comex Registered Gold Hits New Low

Y parece que están apareciendo los Cortos que citaba en el día de ayer... Aún es muy pronto para darlos por válidos, pero en pocos días saldremos de dudas. Desde luego, la que está recibiendo más es la Plata... como NO podía ser de otra manera. Ya estamos acostumbrados.

Saludos.


----------



## Corcho (8 Ago 2019)

Donde se puede comprar tugsgeno?


----------



## asqueado (8 Ago 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Lo pregunto en este hilo por parecerme el más apropiado de todos los que he estado mirado:
> 
> ¿Alguien que tenga alguno podría recomendarme un aparato fiable para comprobar autenticidad de lingotes y monedas?



Hola Orifero, aparte de las balanzas desimentros para el test de metales preciosos que existen en el mercado, existen unos comprobadores de oro mucho mas economicos, que rondan los 350 euros de P.V.P., y que tanto unos como otros muchos de mis amigos plateros lo tienen, e incluso los machacas que se dedican a vender y comprar oro por pueblos y ciudades.
Es actualmente el comprobador de oro mas simple y eficiente del mercado. Hasta ahora no existia ningun sistema tan sencillo para determinar los kilates del oro con confianza. Analiza todos los colores de oro desde 10 K a 24 Kts y el Platino.
Identifica joyas que han sido bañadas en oro ( Flash)
Es rapidisimo, los resultados de las pruebas son inmediatos, no es necesario esperar entre pruebas, en 1 segundo tienes el resultado.
Es facil de usar, todo lo que hay que hacer es depositar la pieza sobre la placa de pruebas, tocar con la punta de la sonda sobre la pieza y la barra de Led,s te indica rapidamente los kilates.
No utiliza gel,ni acidos, ni productos quimicos peligrosos, la punta dellapiz puede realizar hasta 5000 pruebas con los cuidados adecuados.
Es compacto y portatil, funciona mediante una pila de 9V o a la red con un adaptador de corriente de 220V
Es el nº 1 de ventas en USA, en resumidas cuentas es lo mas rapido para comprar y tasar oro con confianza
Si estas interesado en la compra de algun articulo como este, dime algo por MP, quizas pueda sacarlo algo mas barato por mis contactos en el gremio.






Foto sacada de internet


----------



## Energia libre (8 Ago 2019)

Lo prometido es deuda, desarrollamos 3 amigos (sobretodo uno) un sistema adaptable a motores de explosión que se llama GEET Pantone (su mayor desarrollador que no su inventor Paul Pantone) para no hacerme pesado voy al grano, funcionaba con 20% diesel y 80% cromo hexavalente un veneno de la leche (el de la pelicula de J. Roberts, erin brockcovich)por inertizarlo te pagan casi 2 € por litr, el motor puede trabajar dias enteros ya que lo hace a muy baja temperatura y no se ensucia (su aceite es casi de por vida) y se podia hacer hasta de unas 500Kw, se le pone estacionario y con un alternador al lado y a producir electricidad e inertizar el cromo o casi cualquier otro residuo liquido o gaseoso; el beneficio era brutal vendiendo luz a la red y eliminando el tóxico, se hicieron 2 pruebas con una universidad y otro tipo Bureau Veritas, los ingenieros alucinaron no se explicaban porque el humo del escape era casi respirable, pues no fuimos capaces de venderlo, más mis amigos que yo. Si alguien está interesado se puede volver a poner en marcha.
Hace como 2 meses y aprovechando los experimentos de un malagueño/madrileño que murio hace 2 años desmenuzo la alterna de Tesla se puede conseguir aprovechar la reactiva de los motores eléctricos lo cual supone energia libre el COP puede ser infinito pero esto ya no se saca, pa qué si te van a triturar.
Aun hoy el colateral del dolar es el petroleo y los gobiernos y quienes les dirigen no quieren perder el poder, con energia barata e ilimitada se puede (y ya que el hilo va de eso) transmutar metales y no metales en oro (Champion, Hudson o hace como un par de años unos rusos que dieron una conferencia en Suiza y transmutaban a entre 400 y 600 grados hasta elementos atomicos) .
Pensad el lio que han generado de entrada los patinetes electricos y es solo un juguete.
Cuando se comprende el cachondeo de la creación del dinero, luego de la energía y por ultimo como en mi caso de la salud te das cuenta que lo peor que nos han hecho las elites sionistas creadoras del dinero deuda no es hacernos vivir como esclavos y tratarnos como a cucarachas sino de lo que nos han privado por supresión y ocultación.
Humildemente y pese a mi cerebro de chorlito llevo muchos años estudiando a Tesla este tio me fascinaba y me sigue fascinando, gracias a Dios y un poco a Elon Musk hoy a todo el mundo le suena, el Mundo que vivimos es como es gracias a él y a algunos cientificos alemanes proscritos y desconocidos, suyos como cuenta Fernandojcg son 700 patentes y todas las que menciona en su post. Recuerdo preinternet buscar cosas suyas y era imposible en libros, hoy la organizacion Teslasociety de USA tiene cientos de miles de seguidores y lo mejor de todo es que no todas sus patentes y estudios estan desarrolladas, aunque algunas si podemos comprobarlas porque las estan usando las agencias de información y los ejercitos.
Bueno no me enrollo más que podría estar un mes contando batallitas, a un 2% de los que las escuchan les cambia la vida pero a un 90 y tantos solo les sirve para insultar y demostrar su infracerebro (los rusos dicen que sobre el 93% de la población mundial no saben PENSAR cuanto mucho menos relacionar).
Tesla decía que cuando el Mundo empezase a pensar en terminos de energía, frecuencia y vibración cambiaría más en semanas que en toda su historia anterior.
No corrijo si hay fallos perdonar.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> on energia barata e ilimitada se puede (y ya que el hilo va de eso) transmutar metales y no metales en oro (Champion, Hudson o hace como un par de años unos rusos que dieron una conferencia en Suiza y transmutaban a entre 400 y 600 grados hasta elementos atomicos) .



pero eso seria fusión y fisión nuclear, no?


----------



## Energia libre (8 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero eso seria fusión y fisión nuclear, no?



Ni una cosa ni otra, piensa por ejemplo como hace su cascara un mejillón, este no utiliza grandes temperaturas está en el mar.
Corentin Louis Kevran explica perfectamente como se producen las transmutaciones biologicas a temperatura ambiente.
A ver si te busco la conferencia de los rusos y la anexo:Los científicos rusos crear tecnología de punta que puede transmutar cualquier elemento en otro
Es el primero que he encontrado no es el mejor pero te servirá para entender de lo que hablan.


----------



## Orífero (8 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Orifero, aparte de las balanzas desimentros para el test de metales preciosos que existen en el mercado, existen unos comprobadores de oro mucho mas economicos, que rondan los 350 euros de P.V.P., y que tanto unos como otros muchos de mis amigos plateros lo tienen, e incluso los machacas que se dedican a vender y comprar oro por pueblos y ciudades.
> Es actualmente el comprobador de oro mas simple y eficiente del mercado. Hasta ahora no existia ningun sistema tan sencillo para determinar los kilates del oro con confianza. Analiza todos los colores de oro desde 10 K a 24 Kts y el Platino.
> Identifica joyas que han sido bañadas en oro ( Flash)
> Es rapidisimo, los resultados de las pruebas son inmediatos, no es necesario esperar entre pruebas, en 1 segundo tienes el resultado.
> ...



Ese precio ya es más razonable. ¿Pero detecta tungsteno? Mira lo que dice Notrabajo34.

De todas formas para lingotes a lo mejor sí, pero como dice Caballero sin espada, para monedas puede que sea suficiente con la báscula y el pie de rey.


¿Y no hay falsificadores tan finos? Mira que hay gente muy ingeniosa y cada uno dedica el ingenio a lo que quiere.


¿Por qué te los prohibe? Se supone que hay vendedores fiables. Se supone, digo. Que aquí el que no corre vuela.
Por cierto, el otro día me enteré de que Giorgi Dann es un buen trompetista que se dio cuenta de que la gente no da para más y que con la trompeta no iba a ganar dinero. C´est la vie. Así que imagínate. Lo mismo hay hasta lingotes auténticos.


----------



## eversor (8 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, desarrollamos 3 amigos (sobretodo uno) un sistema adaptable a motores de explosión que se llama GEET Pantone (su mayor desarrollador que no su inventor Paul Pantone) para no hacerme pesado voy al grano, funcionaba con 20% diesel y 80% cromo hexavalente un veneno de la leche (el de la pelicula de J. Roberts, erin brockcovich)por inertizarlo te pagan casi 2 € por litr, el motor puede trabajar dias enteros ya que lo hace a muy baja temperatura y no se ensucia (su aceite es casi de por vida) y se podia hacer hasta de unas 500Kw, se le pone estacionario y con un alternador al lado y a producir electricidad e inertizar el cromo o casi cualquier otro residuo liquido o gaseoso; el beneficio era brutal vendiendo luz a la red y eliminando el tóxico, se hicieron 2 pruebas con una universidad y otro tipo Bureau Veritas, los ingenieros alucinaron no se explicaban porque el humo del escape era casi respirable, pues no fuimos capaces de venderlo, más mis amigos que yo. Si alguien está interesado se puede volver a poner en marcha.
> Hace como 2 meses y aprovechando los experimentos de un malagueño/madrileño que murio hace 2 años desmenuzo la alterna de Tesla se puede conseguir aprovechar la reactiva de los motores eléctricos lo cual supone energia libre el COP puede ser infinito pero esto ya no se saca, pa qué si te van a triturar.
> Aun hoy el colateral del dolar es el petroleo y los gobiernos y quienes les dirigen no quieren perder el poder, con energia barata e ilimitada se puede (y ya que el hilo va de eso) transmutar metales y no metales en oro (Champion, Hudson o hace como un par de años unos rusos que dieron una conferencia en Suiza y transmutaban a entre 400 y 600 grados hasta elementos atomicos) .
> Pensad el lio que han generado de entrada los patinetes electricos y es solo un juguete.
> ...



Hola
Del motor pantone ya había oído hablar aunque es la primera vez que leo lo del cromo hexavalente.
El bureau veritas es nuevo para mí. 
¿Cuál consideras que es mejor?

Puestos a monetizar... creo que si en lugar de pensar en 500 kw hicierais algo doméstico, de unos 5kw, lo más pequeño posible y sin venenos de por medio... igual lo podíais vender por vuestra cuenta.

Y si no queréis complicaros la vida... un canal youtube y una serie de videos explicativos en distintos idiomas.

Un saludo


----------



## Pintxen (8 Ago 2019)

Donald Trump: “Nuestro problema no es China, es la Reserva Federal”
Que os parece lo que ha dicho el pelopanocha? Yo creía que iba de farol cuando se metía con la FED, pero ahora creo que va en serio. Hasta ahora todos los presidentes de USA que han ido contra la FED han sido asesinados. Pasará lo mismo con el flipado este? (Que por cierto, me parece un impresentable, pero es este caso le doy la razón.)


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> Ni una cosa ni otra, piensa por ejemplo como hace su cascara un mejillón, este no utiliza grandes temperaturas está en el mar.
> Corentin Louis Kevran explica perfectamente como se producen las transmutaciones biologicas a temperatura ambiente.
> A ver si te busco la conferencia de los rusos y la anexo:Los científicos rusos crear tecnología de punta que puede transmutar cualquier elemento en otro
> Es el primero que he encontrado no es el mejor pero te servirá para entender de lo que hablan.



has hablado de que


> transmutaban a entre 400 y 600 grados hasta elementos atomicos



no tiene nada que ver con la biologia básica y quimica de transformaciones moleculares.
eso seria fusión o fisión, depende.


----------



## FranMen (8 Ago 2019)

Lo de los lingotes es muy sencillo, claro que hay sitios fiables para comprarlos, el problema es quién se fía de mí como particular para venderlos después. Con vuestros comentarios lo demostráis.


----------



## tastas (8 Ago 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Donald Trump: “Nuestro problema no es China, es la Reserva Federal”
> Que os parece lo que ha dicho el pelopanocha? Yo creía que iba de farol cuando se metía con la FED, pero ahora creo que va en serio. Hasta ahora todos los presidentes de USA que han ido contra la FED han sido asesinados. Pasará lo mismo con el flipado este? (Que por cierto, me parece un impresentable, pero es este caso le doy la razón.)



Si quisiera cerrar la fed estaría de acuerdo contigo en que se lo acaban quitando de enmedio, pero el subnormal lo que quiere es que la fed tire por la borda la poquísima credibilidad de independencia que tiene y siga sus indicaciones. Eso no puede pasar de manera tan airada porque entonces se dificulta decir que en la fed hay tecnócratas sanos. En tanto en cuanto no va al problema de raíz, que sería decir que ni un político ni burócratas disfrazados de tecnócratas sanos deben manipular la moneda, no creo que decidan que un loco lo haga desaparecer.

Taptap


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Orifero, aparte de las balanzas desimentros para el test de metales preciosos que existen en el mercado, existen unos comprobadores de oro mucho mas economicos, que rondan los 350 euros de P.V.P., y que tanto unos como otros muchos de mis amigos plateros lo tienen, e incluso los machacas que se dedican a vender y comprar oro por pueblos y ciudades.
> Es actualmente el comprobador de oro mas simple y eficiente del mercado. Hasta ahora no existia ningun sistema tan sencillo para determinar los kilates del oro con confianza. Analiza todos los colores de oro desde 10 K a 24 Kts y el Platino.
> Identifica joyas que han sido bañadas en oro ( Flash)
> Es rapidisimo, los resultados de las pruebas son inmediatos, no es necesario esperar entre pruebas, en 1 segundo tienes el resultado.
> ...




Este es mi aparato pero no detecta si el metal es chapado o tiene algo dentro, solo detecta el metal de fuera, viene bien para muchas cosas pero si un lingote viene cargado de otra cosa por dentro este aparato es inutil.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Ago 2019)

Tranquilo es el pan nuestro de cada dia, mi padre mismo se rie de mi, pone cara de saberlo todo y de que los demas somos gilipollas.


----------



## Energia libre (9 Ago 2019)

eversor dijo:


> Hola
> Del motor pantone ya había oído hablar aunque es la primera vez que leo lo del cromo hexavalente.
> El bureau veritas es nuevo para mí.
> ¿Cuál consideras que es mejor?
> ...



Lo del Bureau veritas son compañias que certifican cosas y procesos, creo que no era exactamente esta era una parecida.
La inversión es muy fuerte y el que pagaba se cansó, nosotros teniamos un motor demostrador DEUTZ 1011 de 50 kaweas preparado para funcionar con agua al 80%, destilado de neumaticos (otro tóxico) y cromo hexavalente.
No compensa un motor de explosión de 5 Kaweas para montar en un piso, lo ideal es uno como digo de 500 Kaweas (como el de un camión +/-) y que zumbe produciendo eléctricidad para vender a red las 24 horas con un consumo de como mucho el 20% de combustible.
con esto dejamos el tema porq


----------



## Energia libre (9 Ago 2019)

porque el hilo va de otra cosa, espero haberte aclarado el asunto


----------



## Energia libre (9 Ago 2019)

Para Incorrezto. Quería decir que no todas las transformaciones requieren grandes temperaturas o presiones por eso el ej. del mejillón.
Los rusos esos empleaban bacterias y CO2 como catalizador a temperaturas altas pero relativamente bajas.
Dejamos ya el tema que como acabo de decir el hilo va de metales , un poco de información vale pero no es el asunto que buscan los que entran.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Tronald Dump: Menos mal que te has cambiado el nick... Pues no puedes comparar el Crack del 29 con los Cracks del 2000 y 2008. Los mercados son totalmente DIFERENTES y las mineras de MPs también. Además, nos "pillan" más cerca que aquél y son un mejor referente.

Respecto a los Cortos NO parece que hayan tenido mucha fuerza en el día de hoy, máxime cuando tenían a favor que se estaban "esforzando" en "arreglar" las Bolsas y los Bonos. NO deja de ser una buena señal, pero creo que todavía debemos esperar unos días. Tengo clara la tendencia alcista en el Oro y la Plata... estoy más acostumbrado a las "decepciones" con ella, así que veremos qué hace finalmente. SÍ que me parece que compraré un poco de ella.

# Caballero sin espada: Lo mío es la Historia y la Economía. En los temas científicos me dedico a leer, informarme, etc., pero NO poseo los conocimientos suficientes como para poder debatir con un científico.

Respecto a lo que preguntas sobre Tesla hay una gran incógnita sin resolver... En 1892, Tesla patentó un invento que permitía la transmisión de energía eléctrica sin necesidad de cables, de forma totalmente inalámbrica. Es lo que se conocía como la Bobina Transformadora Tesla que, además, permitiría una transmisión sin costes, y que por tanto no hubiera que cobrar al consumidor o, en todo caso, lo mínimo.

En su intento por llevar la electricidad a todo el mundo, Tesla diseño una torre que permitía el transporte de energía sin cables y de forma gratuita. La construcción de esta torre se denominó Proyecto Wardenclyffe, y podría haber marcado un antes y un después en la manera de consumir y vender energía eléctrica. El caso es que Tesla se quedó sin dinero para seguir investigando y NADIE tuvo interés en colaborar en el proyecto...

SÍ, Caballero sin espada, creo que en este mundo se cercena todo aquello que represente un progreso y un bien general. Existen demasiados MONOPOLIOS amparados por el Poder, ¿o quizás sea al contrario?

# Pintxen: El "pelo de panocha" es un INDIGENTE MENTAL hecho Presidente... así son en los EE.UU. Donald Trump ha creado bastante DISTORSIONES en los mercados como para echar toda la culpa a la FED... que también la tiene, eso es indiscutible, pero ¡Ojo! con ese "pájaro"...

# swearengen: Parece un buen momento para entrar en la Plata. Ahora bien, en cuanto al "volumen" eso ya es una cuestión suya. Yo pienso entrar, pero voy bien servido de Plata, así que será una compra bastante simbólica. Por quitar algo del circuito bancario.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (9 Ago 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Ese precio ya es más razonable. ¿Pero detecta tungsteno? Mira lo que dice Notrabajo34.



A ese forero lo tengo en el bendito ignore, no me interesa nada lo que diga o comente.
Mira depende de lo que te quieras gastar, asi podras comprobar el material, antaño lo comprobaban con la ampolla de acido de toque, con su piedra y una estrella de toque con puntas en varios kilatajes, yo he visto a plateros con un taladro y brocas gruesas, taladrar lingotes, monedas o cualquier otra cosa para comprobar el metal que iban a comprar.
Te he dicho lo de las balanzas densimetros que dependen del modelo, asi es el precio.
Lo del comprobador de oro, las caracteristicas y su importe aproximado
Y existe un Espectrometro de Rayos X, es el no va mas sobre la comprobacion de metales preciosos y no preciosos CR,Ru,Rh,Pd,Ag,Ir,Pt,Zn,Ni, etc.
Sobre las falsificaciones de monedas y lingotes, se pueden realizar lo que uno quiera, tanto en plata como en oro o en cualquier otro metal, su proceso de copia y fundicion podria relatarlo paso a paso, pero bueno eso se lo dejo para algunos especialistas , lo que pasa que tiene una pega con relacion al original, que son unas milesimas mas pequeño y que pesa algo menos tambien.
Hace muchos años, realice una compra de un lingote de 1 onza de plata a un vendedor aleman, yo compruebo toda la mercancia cuando la recibo, era de una famosa marca, pero con la particularidad de que no llegaba a la onza, se lo comunique al vendedor y se quedo extrañado de ello, me dijo que tenia mas de los mismos, peso y comprobo lo que le decia, me dio la razon, fue devuelto el lingote y corrio con todos los gastos el.
Sobre lo que preguntas del comprobador de oro si detecta el tungsteno ya te he dicho en las caracteristicas que identifica articulos que han sido bañadas en oro (Fash) o mas conocidos como micras


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (9 Ago 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Donald Trump: “Nuestro problema no es China, es la Reserva Federal”
> Que os parece lo que ha dicho el pelopanocha? Yo creía que iba de farol cuando se metía con la FED, pero ahora creo que va en serio. Hasta ahora todos los presidentes de USA que han ido contra la FED han sido asesinados. Pasará lo mismo con el flipado este? (Que por cierto, me parece un impresentable, pero es este caso le doy la razón.)



Considero que no ataca la raíz de los privilegios de creación de dinero de la FED y los bancos.

Solo quiere más confeti y más rápido para endosar al mundo, incluidos los estadounidenses de a pie, a cambio de riqueza real.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- GOLD & SILVER SURGE HIGHER AS MARKET CARNAGE CONTINUES – SRSrocco Report

Por cierto, ahí se comenta como la Plata está intentando batir la media de 200. Ahora anda un poco por encima de ella. Y habrá que estar atentos al COT que se publique hoy. NO es que resulte muy válido en los últimos tiempos, pero me interesará ver el nivel de las posiciones Cortas de los Comerciales.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (9 Ago 2019)

Buenos días , pues yo del tema mp's solo lo he hablado con la familia mas directa , padres , suegros y la mujer , naturalmente
Llevo aquí 5 años aprendiendo y fue en ese momento que lo comente a la familia , mis suegros pasaron y mis padres han comprado a la par que yo oro ,, mi padre se negó en rotundo con la plata. Este lunes , lo senté , le enseñe gráficos , le enseñe el despertar que podía tener la plata , , le enseñe cuatro noticias y decidió comprar algo de plata.

Mi hermana sabe del tema porque le regalo a mi sobrino una moneda cada navidad desde que compro , pero no me ha preguntado mucho.
Mi hija ya decide que monedas se compra con su dinero.
Al resto del mundo no comento nada de los mp's

Por cierto , yo pensaba , que empecé a ser metalero al comprar oro y plata , pero se ve que el plomo también cuenta , entonces soy metalero desde hace 15 años ,,, y yo sin saberlo


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2019)

Hola, timi: Yo suelo hablar muy poco de este tema con la gente. Casi exclusivamente con familiares muy próximos y algún amigo que me pueda preguntar al respecto. En realidad, la gente suele darle valor al Oro, pero poca se atreve a poseerlo como lo tenemos nosotros. Supongo que los tiempos han cambiado mucho y hoy prima lo más superficial... Luego, a nivel financiero hay un "embobamiento" incomprensible con las Bolsas y que llevará a la ruina a muchos de sus "participantes"...

En fin, lo mejor será seguir con lo "nuestro"...

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (9 Ago 2019)

timi dijo:


> Buenos días , pues yo del tema mp's solo lo he hablado con la familia mas directa , padres , suegros y la mujer , naturalmente
> Llevo aquí 5 años aprendiendo y fue en ese momento que lo comente a la familia , mis suegros pasaron y mis padres han comprado a la par que yo oro ,, mi padre se negó en rotundo con la plata. Este lunes , lo senté , le enseñe gráficos , le enseñe el despertar que podía tener la plata , , le enseñe cuatro noticias y decidió comprar algo de plata.
> 
> Mi hermana sabe del tema porque le regalo a mi sobrino una moneda cada navidad desde que compro , pero no me ha preguntado mucho.
> ...



Es importante ser discreto, en mi caso solo lo saben mi familia más directa y tres amigos de total confianza y solo saben que tengo algunas monedas de "coleccion"y historicas. (como fliparon al ver un ducado, un soberano y 20 francos de napoleon III y eso que son de las más comunes)

En casa el ratoncito Perez deja una moneda de plata por diente. (una vez que mi hija se olvido de dejarle un poco de queso en la escalera como tiene por costumbre, en vez de un moneda de plata le "dejo" un billete de 10 euros. Mi hija cuando lo descubrio vino a preguntarme porque no le había dejado una moneda como antes. Yo le pregunte si le había dejado queso en la escalera. Cuando ella respondió que no, le dije que allí estaba el motivo, que no estaba contento con que se hubiese olvidado de el y por eso te dejo solo un papel de 10 euros ).
En, navidad, como timi, regalo una onza de plata a mis sobrinos (que son mayorcitos todos) y a sus hijos. 
Mis hijos las llaman las monedas del "tesoro" y las guardan en una hucha aparte. Con el tiempo va creciendo ya que aparte del ratoncito, por su cumple, aparte de los regalos normales reciben alguna onza con algún animalito.

Se ve que los Tios excentricos abundan en las cenas de navidad


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que sigan, que sigan comprando, yo solo digo una cosa (me hago eco):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 137012



Una foto muy representativa, que a primera vista a un ciudadano de a pie, no relacionado con los mercados le dice dos cosas:

1- ¡ojala hubiera comprado Amazon o hubiera invertido Nasdaq en los últimos años!

2- ¿Parece que la plata no interesa?

Pero aquí leemos los que leemos, y lo vemos desde otro punto de vista, y evidentemente creemos que la plata tiene tirón para largo, y que llegará con mucha fuerza.

Os recuerdo en este punto algo que conocemos bien por este foro...y es que las políticas monetarias expansivas han generado una ingente cantidad de dinero no productivo y dedicado en gran medida a la especulación , y los que poseen esos productos especulativos van a moverse en la dirección que les interesa, no tienen empatía por los mercados.

Dicho esto mi idea es que sí, las bolsas mundiales pueden caer, pero la liquidez no tiene otro lugar a dónde recurrir sin generar una burbuja rápida...ni oro, ni nichos inmobiliarios, ni países emergentes...¿que nos queda?

Pues pienso que la renta variable absorberá de nuevo la locura de los bancos centrales y recuperará el terreno que pierda en un teórico crash momentáneo (semanas, meses).

Jamás antes había existido tal cantidad de dinero ni jamás antes las bolsas USA habían estado tan infladas.

Lo lógico parece pensar que pueda estallar, pero el dinero se mueve muy rápido, y tan rápido abandona la bolsa como reentra en ella.

Me interesaría que los que andáis por aquí ofrecierais una valoración alternativa de a dónde podría irse la liquidez de la renta variable y por cuanto tiempo podría estar esta sin producir retornos invertida en una renta fija cada vez más plana, que podría ser a primera vista la alternativa más factible para los cientos de fondos de inversión de renta variable que maneja el mercado.

Alguno dirá que oro o BTC, pero esos dos activos son demasiado estrechos para las cantidades de dinero que estamos hablando...lo ideal sería inversión activa, creando industria, empresas, y no dependiendo de China...pero el hombre es demasiado vago para convertir el dinero en un medio productivo de generar riqueza...eso ya lo hicieron nuestros abuelos y no queremos ser unos remeros del montón...queremos ser estrellas de Hollywood y multiplicar nuestras inversiones en meses.

Buen viernes ya...¡como pasa el tiempo!


----------



## angel220 (9 Ago 2019)

Paketazo, lo ideal seria eso inversión activa, creando industria, empresas, ese tiempo creo que ya ha pasado en un 95%.
Creado por la desconfianza en la economía primero municipal ,después nacional (no hablo europea o mundial)
Creado por la inseguridad jurídica
Creado por altos tipos impositivos y tasas desorbitadas
Creado por la competencia desleal
Creado por la corrupcion
Creado por las trabas burocráticas administrativas.
Creado por las subvenciones
Creado por los cambios normativos constantes
Todo esto a voz de pronto. Todos piensan que las naciones las levantan las grandes empresas, yo pienso que la levantan los individuos solos o en pequeñas asociaciones. (autónomos o pequeñas PYMES) la evolución sera los que convierta a los anteriores aniveles superiores pero siempre con esa base, el emprendimiento individual.
Si partimos que todo el fiat que se esta imprimiendo solo llega a unos pocos privilegiados a tipos de interés casi 0 y encima para tapar sus agujeros en sus balances y dar sensación de normalidad, a miles de empresas quebradas de hecho, campana y se acabo.
No se a que tipo estarán los prestamos para una PYME o aun autónomo al día de hoy , pero si están como aun préstamo personal (oferta recibida ayer 15000€ 9,72 TAE 72 meses mínimo apertura 120€ (con un saldo en cuenta de 50€) campana y se acabo de nuevo.
Quien va montar una Pyme o hacerse autónomo, (que no gusta el sistema de autónomos por que "defraudan"(nunca he visto una estadística delos maletines en vuelos privados, que tampoco me la creería), revísese de la A a la Z pero no de la H a la G, aunque no lo crea la gente y los tengan "como gran masa de defraudadores" hay muchos, muchos que lo pasan muy mal, y encima mantienen empleados de lo que nunca se habla sobre todos los antiguos. Si hubiera un verdadero sentimiento de ayudar para crear inversion activa, se crearía pero para eso y hablo de España habría que cambiar muchas cosas. con todo esto quien se va a lanzar a un 100%, por que si no te lanzas aun 100% fracasas. Un negocio o una Pyme no es algo, que puedas hacer como el periódico hoy lo leo mañana no.
Como no van a subir o mantenerse las Bolsas si este dinero creado es por y para ellos, dinero que nunca van a devolver y si se devuelve ya nos tocara pagar a nostros. disparar con pólvora del rey yo y todos sabemos hacerlo, lo difícil es tener esa pólvora.
Donde ira el fiat que salga de la bolsa, no creo que ni ellos lo sepan hay tal cantidad que no sabrán que hacer, han creado tal cantidad de burbujas que el ciudadano cada día es mas temeroso, prudente o miedoso de invertir, y si el ciudadano no invierte ellos no sacan tajada y creo que han tocado casi todos los palos, solo queda la burbuja bursátil para que el ciudadano (que queda) le coja abrasion, pero en algo productivo no seguro.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Ago 2019)

Yo solo veo de solución a esta situación la hiperinflación. La ingente cantidad de divisa que hay no puede hacer otra cosa que perder valor hasta llegar a 0. Después harán "1 nuevo dólar = 1.000.000 de las antiguas" y a correr, ahorros de toda una vida perdidos y empezamos de nuevo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Te emplazo a retomar lo que comentas en el supuesto de que el S&P 500 se vaya a los 1500 como MÍNIMO y por estas alturas un Ibex-35 por debajo de los 6000, por no hablarte de los 4000...

SÍ, a algunos les parecerá una "locura", pero los "pilares de leña" ya están colocados... Ahora faltan los "pirómanos" de turno y que llegarán... y me temo que la mayoría de nosotros los veremos y que también viviremos el DESASTRE consecuente.

# oliaras: Yo NO descarto una Hiperinflación, pero llegados ahí verías "fuego" en las calles y una Sociedad tensionada y violenta. Mira, en mi caso, si me arruinará por unos HdP me costaría bien poco coger un "matasuegras" de VERDAD... Y ahí se engloban muchas más "cosas"... Esa "reacción" la podrías esperar por buena parte de la población. Imagínate lo que comentas en los EE.UU....

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Ago 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> *Me interesaría que los que andáis por aquí ofrecierais una valoración alternativa de a dónde podría irse la liquidez de la renta variable y por cuanto tiempo podría estar esta sin producir retornos invertida en una renta fija cada vez más plana, que podría ser a primera vista la alternativa más factible para los cientos de fondos de inversión de renta variable que maneja el mercado.*
> 
> Alguno dirá que oro o BTC, pero esos dos activos son demasiado estrechos para las cantidades de dinero que estamos hablando...lo ideal sería inversión activa, creando industria, empresas, y no dependiendo de China...pero el hombre es demasiado vago para convertir el dinero en un medio productivo de generar riqueza...eso ya lo hicieron nuestros abuelos y no queremos ser unos remeros del montón...queremos ser estrellas de Hollywood y multiplicar nuestras inversiones en meses.
> 
> Buen viernes ya...¡como pasa el tiempo!



Esa pregunta me mata desde hace tiempo y no encuentro una respuesta.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Ago 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Esa pregunta me mata desde hace tiempo y no encuentro una respuesta.



Al Dogecoinnn! XD Permitirme la publicidad que tengo algunas en cantidad simbólica.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2019)

Mira, oliaras, en una ESTAMPIDA a lo BURRO, mucho "dinero" acudiría a ese tipo de "productos" y ya se ha visto lo que ha pasado ahí en la última caída bursátil. El problema que yo le veo es que existe una EXCESIVA fluctuación y eso no se corresponde con el adecuado funcionamiento que debe tener una MONEDA o un AUTÉNTICO DINERO, pero vamos NO quiero polemizar sobre algo que ya de por sí NO me gusta.

Eso NO quita para que mucha gente, sobre todo joven, optará por esa vía y que, dadas las "circunstancias", sería más que legítima. Cada hijo de vecino que tuviera algo de "pasta" intentaría refugiarse en lo que fuera y que NO tuviera NADA que ver con el Sistema financiero. Algo que está APESTANDO... Hay que ser muy BURRO para meter dinero en "productos" que te gestionan "otros" y aquí me estoy refiriendo EXCLUSIVAMENTE al circuito financiero y, especialmente, al bancario.

Saludos.


----------



## Orífero (9 Ago 2019)

Una cosa. Aunque algunos pensáis que esto puede ser un alza artificial, y que en un par de meses, le peguen un palo al oro los especuladores haciéndolo bajar, ¿no creéis que pese a todo, el valor real estaría muy por encima de lo que se establezca?
Porque se supone que hay mucha especulación, y se venden/compran muchas onzas de oro por cada una que existe. Y en ese escenario, ¿no puede suceder que te dé por comprar pensando que ha caído bastante (un supuesto en un mes por ejemplo), y te encuentres con que no haya lo que quieres. Al fin y al cabo, si los bancos y muchos particulares están acaparando, ya sabemos que esto es finito. No es como los papeles del Monopoly, que se fabrican más y listo.


----------



## angel220 (9 Ago 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Esa pregunta me mata desde hace tiempo y no encuentro una respuesta.



No te creas que eres tu solo. Me apunto a tu pregunta por si alguien tiene respuesta
Yo lo que mas temo es a que les de por hacer una mega inflación, como dice Fernando habrá "fuego" en las calles, yo particularmente cogeré mi "tea" para iluminar, toda una vida ahorrando para que unos sinvergüenzas se lo fundan en un día y sigan con sueldo de 400 k al mes aplicada ya la mega inflación No eso No.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2019)

Hola, Orífero: Mi criterio es que la subida actual en el Oro es la BUENA y que hace años que estábamos esperando... Que la intenten frenar mediante Cortos es lo esperable, al menos por mi parte, pero a medio plazo es bastante factible ver el Oro más arriba y MUCHO más de lo que está ahora. Creo que cuando llegue a los $1573 los rebasará sin tener que esperar lo que hemos estado esperando durante un más que largo período de tiempo.

Es posible y factible que en algún momento la adquisición del Oro FÍSICO fuese casi "imposible" sin tener que pagar una fuerte prima sobre el Spot y en el caso de que éste no se hubiera ido a la MIERDA...

En fin, si Vd. NO tiene Oro, y con un horizonte temporal de muy largo plazo, quizás lo mejor sea que se plantee su compra a los precios actuales, perooooo si Vd. va a estar pendiente de la cotización... olvídese del Oro. Lo tiene que ver como un "seguro" o "valor refugio".

Saludos.


----------



## Orífero (9 Ago 2019)

O sea, detecta tungsteno. ¿Entonces por qué dice Notrabajo34 que no lo hace con el suyo? Conozco poco a los foreros de este hilo. Asqueado dice que lo tiene en el ignore.

Por otra parte, si lo que se utiliza para falsificar es tungsteno y el sonido es tan determinante, conociendo bien ese sonido, podría ser suficiente para detectar una moneda falsa.




asqueado dijo:


> A ese forero lo tengo en el bendito ignore, no me interesa nada lo que diga o comente.
> Mira depende de lo que te quieras gastar, asi podras comprobar el material, antaño lo comprobaban con la ampolla de acido de toque, con su piedra y una estrella de toque con puntas en varios kilatajes, yo he visto a plateros con un taladro y brocas gruesas, taladrar lingotes, monedas o cualquier otra cosa para comprobar el metal que iban a comprar.
> Te he dicho lo de las balanzas densimetros que dependen del modelo, asi es el precio.
> Lo del comprobador de oro, las caracteristicas y su importe aproximado
> ...




Joder, ¿plata también? Si no debe ni merecer la pena falsificarla por el precio y lo que costará hacerlo. Por lo menos cantidades pequeñas.
De todas formas, si dices que detecta tungsteno, tendré que pensármelo seriamente. Porque si ya se falsifican perfectamente hasta monedas, con lo del pie de rey y la balanza de precisión no sé yo.

Pensaba que había más acuerdo general en estas cosas. Pero veo que algunos pensáis una cosa y otros, otra.



Oye, val que te mosquees por lo del oro, pero no te mosquees por lo del Georgie Dann. Es todo broma.




P.D. Gran trompetista Georgie Dann, por cierto. 




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Orífero: Mi criterio es que la subida actual en el Oro es la BUENA y que hace años que estábamos esperando... Que la intenten frenar mediante Cortos es lo esperable, al menos por mi parte, pero a medio plazo es bastante factible ver el Oro más arriba y MUCHO más de lo que está ahora. Creo que cuando llegue a los $1573 los rebasará sin tener que esperar lo que hemos estado esperando durante un más que largo período de tiempo.
> 
> Es posible y factible que en algún momento la adquisición del Oro FÍSICO fuese casi "imposible" sin tener que pagar una fuerte prima sobre el Spot y en el caso de que éste no se hubiera ido a la MIERDA...
> 
> ...




¿Y tú eres también de los que opina lo de los 5000 por onza en un futuro próximo? Es que da miedo sólo de pensarlo. Tengas oro o no lo tengas. Porque estando a ese precio es que sí que podríamos concluir que "el sestercio no valer nada".


----------



## angel220 (9 Ago 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Una cosa. Aunque algunos pensáis que esto puede ser un alza artificial, y que en un par de meses, le peguen un palo al oro los especuladores haciéndolo bajar, ¿no creéis que pese a todo, el valor real estaría muy por encima de lo que se establezca?
> Porque se supone que hay mucha especulación, y se venden/compran muchas onzas de oro por cada una que existe. Y en ese escenario, ¿no puede suceder que te dé por comprar pensando que ha caído bastante (un supuesto en un mes por ejemplo), y te encuentres con que no haya lo que quieres. Al fin y al cabo, si los bancos y muchos particulares están acaparando, ya sabemos que esto es finito. No es como los papeles del Monopoly, que se fabrican más y listo.



siempre tendrás donde comprar, lo que igual ya no te gusta es el precio que te pidan, en el hipotético caso que pones


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2019)

Hola, Orífero: NO, hay bastante consenso al respecto entre los más "viejos" del hilo. Además, comprobar la autenticidad del Oro NO es tan complejo. Y lo que se suele comentar por aquí: en MONEDAS y compradas en tiendas "confiables". NO hay más "secretos".

Y en la Plata llevo unos cuantos "kilos" en monedas y NO tengo más que una FALSA de época (es china) y que me regaló un vendedor por la compra efectuada. Por cierto, me indicó que lo era, pero eso le da un especial valor numismático...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Ago 2019)

Cabri*s no escribáis tanto que estoy de vacaciones y no hay quien os siga el ritmo!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> A ese forero lo tengo en el bendito ignore, no me interesa nada lo que diga o comente.
> Mira depende de lo que te quieras gastar, asi podras comprobar el material, antaño lo comprobaban con la ampolla de acido de toque, con su piedra y una estrella de toque con puntas en varios kilatajes, yo he visto a plateros con un taladro y brocas gruesas, taladrar lingotes, monedas o cualquier otra cosa para comprobar el metal que iban a comprar.
> Te he dicho lo de las balanzas densimetros que dependen del modelo, asi es el precio.
> Lo del comprobador de oro, las caracteristicas y su importe aproximado
> ...




Me da igual que me tengas en el ignore pero yo tengo ese aparato y no detecta si el lingote va relleno, de echo el vendedor de la tienda donde me lo vendieron fue honrado y me lo dijo antes de comprarlo.

Me vas a hacer poner un video de mi aparato que es el mismo que estas diciendo que puedes vender para que toda la gente vean que solo detecta lo que toca y no el interior.

Incluso si pones dos lingotes de oro de 24k y entre medias pones uno de plata si la punta del lapiz toca el oro y el aparato toca el oro te dira que es oro de 24 kilates, he hecho pruebas como esa........

El aparato viene bien tenerlo, pero al aparato se le puede engañar como se quiera.............

Al ignore te tendrian que meter los otros a ti si dices que el aparato detecta todo............


----------



## L'omertá (9 Ago 2019)

Vale, aceptamos la teoría de la inflación. ¿seguro? sin años sin verla? ¿Cómo sería? Un booom y en tres semanas tener una inflación del 10%? No lo veo.

Con los tipos bajos y si los bancos comenzasen a cobrar a los particulares (ahora no cobran) pero la falta de incentivos hace que los ahorradores, sin ellos saberlo, están inflando la bolsa....

Yo pienso en un crack bursatil y escapada de dineros. Los que puedan en efectivo y los que no a metales y entonces sí veríamos cosas acojonantes. Este es el panorama que más me convence.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Ago 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Ese precio ya es más razonable. ¿Pero detecta tungsteno? Mira lo que dice Notrabajo34.



El aparato no detecta tugsteno y si metes entre dos barras de oro una de plata tampoco te avisa..........

Si eres de Granada te lo enseño en persona y tu mismo sales de dudas.

Que no te vendan la moto que el aparato no sirve para nada de eso.........

Me van a hacer poner un video para que lo veais.........

El aparato sirve por ejemplo para hacer un descarte rapido, para joyas pequeñas tipo anillos o cruces, para lingotes si los partes por la mitad, pero de este aparato no te puedes fiar sin partir el lingote por que si el lingote lleva otra cosa dentro no te avisa, solo te dice el kilatage del metal que esta tocando.

Si te dan un lingote de 14 kilates relleno de oro de 24 kilates tambien te dira que el oro que tienes delante es de 14 kilates..... esto solo a modo de ejemplo, solo te dije el oro que toca, que no te digan lo contrario que yo tengo ese aparato.

Hoy voy a estar bastante muerto por que me voy ahora en poco rato a hacer unos ejercicios fisicos que me van a matar vivo pero mañana cuando este mas descansado y si no el domingo voy a hacer el video........... 


En este hilo hay que ir metiendo fotos y videos para ir demostrando que las cosas que digo son verdad......... pero bueno si tampoco creian a jesus sin meterle los dedos por las llagas de las manos, no me voy a enfadar yo ahora por que alguno diga que el aparato es maravilloso y que soy un capullo que miente como un bellaco,


----------



## asqueado (9 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Orífero: NO, hay bastante consenso al respecto entre los más "viejos" del hilo. Además, comprobar la autenticidad del Oro NO es tan complejo. Y lo que se suele comentar por aquí: en MONEDAS y compradas en tiendas "confiables". NO hay más "secretos".
> 
> Y en la Plata llevo unos cuantos "kilos" en monedas y NO tengo más que una FALSA de época (es china) y que me regaló un vendedor por la compra efectuada. Por cierto, me indicó que lo era, pero eso le da un especial valor numismático...
> 
> Saludos.




Hola Fernando, pues yo tengo cinco monedas falsas, cuatro de china y una americana, tienen unas micras de plata y dan el pego, pero yo siempre llevaba el iman cuando iba de mercadillos y en una ocasion el vendedor se puso de todos los colores cuando saquen el iman, no sabia que decir. Tambien han sido todas regaladas con la compra de una verdadera


----------



## asqueado (9 Ago 2019)

con ellas juegan mis nietos, tienen unas ranuras perfectas en los bordes, si no fuera por lo que se pegan en el iman

Aqui al menos se pega, pero que me dices, con la historia de los duros sevillanos, me imagino que la conoces, esos son de plata y cuando yo era un chavalin, el numismatico amigo que me eche, me decia que a veces no sabia distinguir uno falso de otro verdadero, en ocasiones lo hacia porque el duro sevillano pesaba algunos gramos mas. por cierto los falsos valen mas que los verdaderos, estan mejor valorados


----------



## Orífero (9 Ago 2019)

Pero tener factura no te garantiza que en caso de que te los roben unos kosovares, te los fuera a devolver la policía, que es el sentido que yo veo. Porque para cuando la policía diera con los kosovares, ya los podrían haber fundido. Y te quedarías con la factura.

Y sin tener esa ventaja, la factura tiene la desventaja de que cuando el estado venga a robártelo, te tienen localizado. Les puedes decir que ya lo vendiste, pero ya sabes como es la Administración cuando te echa culpa de algo. Tienes que demostrar tú que eres inocente.



L'omertá dijo:


> Vale, aceptamos la teoría de la inflación. ¿seguro? sin años sin verla? ¿Cómo sería? Un booom y en tres semanas tener una inflación del 10%? No lo veo.
> 
> Con los tipos bajos y si los bancos comenzasen a cobrar a los particulares (ahora no cobran) pero la falta de incentivos hace que los ahorradores, sin ellos saberlo, están inflando la bolsa....
> 
> Yo pienso en un crack bursatil y escapada de dineros. Los que puedan en efectivo y los que no a metales y entonces sí veríamos cosas acojonantes. Este es el panorama que más me convence.




Hombre, años sin verla... Vale que no ha habido una explosión. Pero poquito a poquito, la inflación es constante.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Ago 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Hombre, años sin verla... Vale que no ha habido una explosión. Pero poquito a poquito, la inflación es constante.



La real (Esa que sólo imaginamos) tiene que ser alucinante. 
Si, digamos, en 6 meses los de BCE vieran una inflación del 3-4% pisarían el freno; es muy sencillo, cortas el grifo y a esperar a que se "queme" la pasta (según lo veo yo) . Pero es que ellos no ven la inflación "sana" (manda cojones). 
No me imagino una explosión de inflación, para frenar una inflación galopante tienen herramientas, para lo otro no.

A mi lo que me aterra es que sus medidas no funcionen y que la economía no suba. ¿Qué harán? Y entonces me acuerdo de Chipre y se me meten los cojones para adentro sólo de pensar en la posibilidad de que nos embarguen un % de los depósitos para pagar el pufazo.

Y esto que digo ahora es muy importante:

Ellos saben que tampoco pueden bajar el precio del dinero a un -3% (por ejemplo) los viejos, los ahorradores, las empresas sacarían la pasta del banco.

-Pepa!!! ¿pá que coño voy a tenhe el dinero en el bancho si noh cobran?!!! Lo guardo en akin baho el colchon!

PERO claro, el efectivo, ( cualquier tipo de ahorro seguro) es una putada (para el BCE).


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ago 2019)

para que haya inflación tiene que subir la demanda de lo que la provoca. mientras el dinero nuevo vaya a la economia financiera, el resto que va a los bolsillos de los rentistas del estado no sube el consumo lo suficiente.

ahora, cuando la gente quiera comprar cosas fisicas desinvirtiendo de golpe todos en bits y se pongan a comprar oro, latunes o lo que sea, nos vamos a cagar.


----------



## tristezadeclon (9 Ago 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> La real (Esa que sólo imaginamos) tiene que ser alucinante.
> Si, digamos, en 6 meses los de BCE vieran una inflación del 3-4% pisarían el freno; es muy sencillo, cortas el grifo y a esperar a que se "queme" la pasta (según lo veo yo) . Pero es que ellos no ven la inflación "sana" (manda cojones).
> No me imagino una explosión de inflación, para frenar una inflación galopante tienen herramientas, para lo otro no.
> 
> ...




que sucedería si por ley ya no se pudiese usar efectivo y en los bancos nos cobraran por tener allí nuestro dinero?

es una hipótesis nada alocada, en suecia el efectivo ya casi no existe, a quien lo usa le hacen la vida imposible, y ya han lanzado varios globos sonda acerca de q dentro de poco los bancos comenzarán a cobrar porque depositemos en ellos nuestro dinero

como evitar entonces el q el banco te robe? hoy día en todos los trabajos te exigen una cuenta bancaria para ingresarte la nómina, si el estado tal y como sucede en suecia prohibe el efectivo y al mismo tiempo el banco te cobra por tener allí tu dinero ¿como evitaríamos que el banco nos robara una parte de nuestro sueldo?

en otro orden de cosas, sigo desde hace casi un año a diario la cotización de la plata, y puedo decir q los plateros estamos de enhorabuena, ahora mismo la plata se comporta en correlación inversa al dow jones, lo cual quiere decir q si el dow baja la plata entonces sube, y además guardando siempre una proporción concreta, este es un dato muy importante, pq quiere decir q el precio de la plata ahora está mucho menos ligado al índice dolar, y q comienza a imponer su faceta como valor refugio

desde el abandono del patrón oro la plata ha multiplicado su precio por 4 mientras que el oro lo ha hecho por 20, se ha desacoplado del oro, el ratio oro/plata ha pasado de 16 a 86, si a partir de ahora el precio de la plata volviera a acoplarse al del oro tal y como está haciendo ultimamente, dado que tiene mucha mayor volatilidad al tratarse de un mercado mucho mas pequeño, no sería raro q esa volatitidad en una tendencia alcista de largo plazo condujera a q la plata pudiese subir mucho mas pronunciadamente que el oro y con ello volviera a bajar el ratio oro/plata de modo que quedara mucho mas cerca de su media histórica


----------



## Jebediah (9 Ago 2019)

A ver, una *historia imaginaria*.

Pillas oro con todo lo que tengas, digamos 60.000€, dejas en el banco 5.000€ para imprevistos.

Pides el mayor préstamo que te den, 150.000€?? a un porcentaje razonable.. 3%?? Lo vas pagando mensualmente como buen ciudadano con parte de tu nómina.

Peta todo:

a) Los 60.000€ en oro se disparan. Pagas fácil el préstamo *y sales ganando buena pasta.*

b) Hiperinflación, el oro per se no sube pero la bajada del valor del € hace que con una oz puedas pagar el préstamo *y mantener valor adquisitivo.*

c) Si tenías ahorros en el banco, *adiós muy buenas a ellos.

Conclusión*: Justo en este momento, sale mejor estar endeudado con nuevos préstamos que tener pasta ahorrada.

¿Es así?


----------



## asqueado (9 Ago 2019)

Con todos mis respetos, pero aun seguis teniendo dinero en los bancos ?


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ago 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> A ver, una *historia imaginaria*.
> 
> Pillas oro con todo lo que tengas, digamos 60.000€, dejas en el banco 5.000€ para imprevistos.
> 
> ...



y que haces con los 150.000e del prestamo?

para eso, pide el prestamo y gasta todo en oro.


----------



## angel220 (9 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, pero aun seguis teniendo dinero en los bancos ?



Ufff, saberlo lo sabemos (entiendo) casi todos, pero no es tan fácil, cada uno tiene una circunstancia diferente a la del vecino, ojo además te obligan a ello y lo saben, juegan con cartas marcadas, nunca llegaras a protegerte en un 90%. Estamos hablando haciendo las cosas dentro de la legalidad.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ago 2019)

el hachazo te lo va a pegar la inflacion con lo no gastado del prestamo. y puestos a gastarlo, oro o latunes.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y que haces con los 150.000e del prestamo?
> 
> para eso, pide el prestamo y gasta todo en oro.



¿Y si compras acciones que den dividendos de mínimo el 3% para ir pagando el préstamo con él?


----------



## angel220 (9 Ago 2019)

Si pillas eso 150k en oro es para tener tu seguro, con ese oro, bien enterrado te ahorras la mega inflación y mantienes el nivel de esos 150k
Y tranquilo si hay mega inflación, no habrá tributos o forma de controlar su pago, todo sera tierra quemada y ausencia de dinero estatal para pago de nominas, Si ahora hay dinero en B, en caso de mega inflación aparecerán los dineros en C, en D... y los trueques, eso si un AK-47 te podrá costar dos onzas o mas (lo pongo como ejemplo no tengo NPI ), ya que serán tan necesarios como el agua


----------



## angel220 (9 Ago 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> ¿Y si compras acciones que den dividendos de mínimo el 3% para ir pagando el préstamo con él?



Si inviertes 150k con dividendos aun 3% y la empresa se desploma , que rentabilidad te va a dar?
Si has invertido 150k con dividendos aun 3% y te hace varias ampliaciones de capital, las suscribes? y que rentabilidad te queda?
Piensa que estas hablando de renta variable no de renta fija


----------



## asqueado (9 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Ufff, saberlo lo sabemos (entiendo) casi todos, pero no es tan fácil, cada uno tiene una circunstancia diferente a la del vecino, ojo además te obligan a ello y lo saben, juegan con cartas marcadas, nunca llegaras a protegerte en un 90%. Estamos hablando haciendo las cosas dentro de la legalidad.



Bueno te comprendo hasta cierto punto, hay que tener para la luz, comunidad, agua, telefono, seguros, etc. etc. lo que no comprendo es aquellos que tienen una buena mortera de leuros y esperan que tu banco amigo te de algo por tener alli el dinero, cuando lo unico que estan haciendo es dandote porculo continuamente. Que esperamos a que pase como en Grecia, que solo puedas sacar cierta cantidad y cuando le de la gana, o que halla en su ordenador cambios de numeros, seamos un poco coherentes y no tropecemos varias veces en la misma piedra. Hasta las personas mayores algunas que conozco tienen lo justito para pagar los gastos antes mencionados, en fin, cada uno es un mundo, imaginate que como esta la cosa, un fin de semana de estos pasa como en Argentina, pues nada, algunos disfrutan con tener el dinero en el banco, y como he dicho antes respeto la decision de cualquier persona.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Si inviertes 150k con dividendos aun 3% y la empresa se desploma , que rentabilidad te va a dar?
> Si has invertido 150k con dividendos aun 3% y te hace varias ampliaciones de capital, las suscribes? y que rentabilidad te queda?
> Piensa que estas hablando de renta variable no de renta fija



Entiendo que, si por ejemplo el Santander se desploma hasta el punto que quita el dividendo estaríamos probablemente hablando de la situación a) en la que al oro le sacaríamos ya buena rentabilidad.


----------



## angel220 (9 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno te comprendo hasta cierto punto, hay que tener para la luz, comunidad, agua, telefono, seguros, etc. etc. lo que no comprendo es aquellos que tienen una buena mortera de leuros y esperan que tu banco amigo te de algo por tener alli el dinero, cuando lo unico que estan haciendo es dandote porculo continuamente. Que esperamos a que pase como en Grecia, que solo puedas sacar cierta cantidad y cuando le de la gana, o que halla en su ordenador cambios de numeros, seamos un poco coherentes y no tropecemos varias veces en la misma piedra. Hasta las personas mayores algunas que conozco tienen lo justito para pagar los gastos antes mencionados, en fin, cada uno es un mundo, imaginate que como esta la cosa, un fin de semana de estos pasa como en Argentina, pues nada, algunos disfrutan con tener el dinero en el banco, y como he dicho antes respeto la decision de cualquier persona.



Te entiendo y completamente. pero si no tienes nomina fija y segura es un poco jodido aguantar en el tiempo, y desde la famosa ley antiblanqueo en la que la administración el dinero ganado, declarado y retirado legalmente y guardado en bancolchon o donde sea cuando lo vas a reingresar, puede imputarte la ganancia patrimonial del 100% todavía peor, esa interpretación la hicieron para que la banca no quedara sin liquidez , ni lucha contra el fraude ni lucha contra el terrorismo esa es la gran excusa en la ultima crisis, nos toman por idiotas pero saben que tan tontos no somos y fueron a saco, sabían que se quedaban sin euro en 1 semana e hicieron esa maravillosa interpretación, como es interpretación a unos no les afectara a otros si (pero siempre los mismos los del si y los del no)


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Ago 2019)

A mii mee vendieron una vez unos monedones chinos enormes falsos.

Tuve que amenazar al vendedor para que me devolviera el dinero.

Nunca más compré a particulares 


Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Orífero: Mi criterio es que la subida actual en el Oro es la BUENA y que hace años que estábamos esperando... Que la intenten frenar mediante Cortos es lo esperable, al menos por mi parte, pero a medio plazo es bastante factible ver el Oro más arriba y MUCHO más de lo que está ahora. Creo que cuando llegue a los $1573 los rebasará sin tener que esperar lo que hemos estado esperando durante un más que largo período de tiempo.
> 
> Es posible y factible que en algún momento la adquisición del Oro FÍSICO fuese casi "imposible" sin tener que pagar una fuerte prima sobre el Spot y en el caso de que éste no se hubiera ido a la MIERDA...
> 
> ...



Justo hacía unas semanas que no me caía por el hilo, entre las vacaciones y demás, las semanas de la subida vertiginosa del oro. Y viendo hoy la situación y la evolución, no sólo del oro, sino de la economia en general, he decidido comprar un par de onzas, dos eagles. La verdad es que me ha costado porque son precios que no estaban hace dos meses, pero pensando que todo el mp está pensado para que lo hereden mis dos hijos, mejor comprar y luego ya se verá.

Y si de aquí a dos meses se vuelve a poner a 1150 euros la onza ¡¡ pues comprar de nuevo !!


----------



## angel220 (9 Ago 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Entiendo que, si por ejemplo el Santander se desploma hasta el punto que quita el dividendo estaríamos probablemente hablando de la situación a) en la que al oro le sacaríamos ya buena rentabilidad.



No tiene por que, solo piensa en el oro como seguro, no como especulación para sacar maravillosas plusvalías. En pocas palabras hoy con una onza compras 10 jamones, dentro de 10 años compraras 10 jamones (no he hablado de los precios de los jamones), has mantenido tu nivel ni mas rico ni mas pobre, en teoria.(circunstancias normales). si el oro de dispara a 5000 la onza, es por que has perdido la diferencia en otros ámbitos de vida


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> No tiene por que, solo piensa en el oro como seguro, no como especulación para sacar maravillosas plusvalías. En pocas palabras hoy con una onza compras 10 jamones, dentro de 10 años compraras 10 jamones (no he hablado de los precios de los jamones), has mantenido tu nivel ni mas rico ni mas pobre, en teoria.(circunstancias normales). si el oro de dispara a 5000 la onza, es por que has perdido la diferencia en otros ámbitos de vida



eso entiendo yo, que el ratio oro-jamón, aka producción real seguirá siendo más o menos el mismo.

ahora, el ratio jamón-sueldos, o jamón-dividendos del ibex no.


----------



## timi (9 Ago 2019)

Personalmente el oro lo compré como seguro , me da igual al precio que se ponga , solo lo venderé en caso de extrema necesidad. Si no lo necesito , lo heredará mi hija ,, y ya me cuidare de explicarle que lo utilice como seguro
La plata es diferente , la compro como plan de jubilación , que la realidad es que tendremos una pensión de pena y espero poder complementarla cada mes con algunas monedas , si llegamos a la jubilación 

Asqueado , es imposible no tener dinero en el banco , otra cosa es ponerle un limite y mientras los precios lo permitan acumular mp,s con el sobrante ,,,, porque eso de bancolchon , algo esta bien , pero según que cantidades como que no.
Cuando empece a comprar oro , llegue a tener 75% en pm's y el resto en el banco ,era una locura , lo reconozco , pero el tiempo me dio la razón y acumule mas oro a buen precio
Actualmente estoy 40 mp,s 60 % en el banco y a no ser que la cosa se ponga fea , que todo lo indica , mantendré estos %
Pero cada uno es un mundo y cada uno tiene que ajustar sus % a su tranquilidad.

buenas noches


----------



## angel220 (9 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> eso entiendo yo, que el ratio oro-jamón, aka producción real seguirá siendo más o menos el mismo.
> 
> ahora, el ratio jamón-sueldos, o jamón-dividendos del ibex no.



era un ejemplo
otro ejemplo si hoy compras una bolsa de chuches con una onza dentro de 10 años podrás seguir comprando una bolsa de chuches, no importándote lo que cueste la bolsa de chuches, habrás mantenido tu nivel.No he encontrado el ratio bolsa chuches onza oro si lo encuentro lo pondré


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ago 2019)

recuerdo no ya weimar, sino mexico en los noventa, que por cien dolares te daban un fajo de pesos que no cabia en tres carteras, y que no usaban monedas.


----------



## angel220 (9 Ago 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 9 de agosto de 2019


----------



## asqueado (9 Ago 2019)

timi dijo:


> Personalmente el oro lo compré como seguro , me da igual al precio que se ponga , solo lo venderé en caso de extrema necesidad. Si no lo necesito , lo heredará mi hija ,, y ya me cuidare de explicarle que lo utilice como seguro
> La plata es diferente , la compro como plan de jubilación , que la realidad es que tendremos una pensión de pena y espero poder complementarla cada mes con algunas monedas , si llegamos a la jubilación
> 
> Asqueado , es imposible no tener dinero en el banco , otra cosa es ponerle un limite y mientras los precios lo permitan acumular mp,s con el sobrante ,,,, porque eso de bancolchon , algo esta bien , pero según que cantidades como que no.
> ...



Tu exposicion me parece magnifica y te aplaudo  con relacion a los MP,s
Como muy bien has dicho cada uno es un mundo, de una manera de pensar, de hacer, de sitios donde guardar, etc.
El razonamiento que ha hecho angel220 sobre el dinero que sacas del banco para guardarlo donde te salga de la pera y luego vas a tener problemas en ingresarlo de nuevo, para llevarse una buena mordida los ladrones, pues conmigo que no cuenten, porque lo poco o lo mucho que tengo no me veran volver hacer ningun ingreso, o alguien se piensan que nos van a dar como antaño un 18% de intereses por tener dinero y usarse de ello. Si ya se esta pagando dinero, mensual, trimestral o anual por tener una cuenta abierta y conforme vallamos avanzando con mas dineros se quedaran, por lo tanto con lo mio poco van hacer, porque dejo a final de mes lo justito para pagar todos los gastos que generalmente tenemos todos y los acontecimientos mundiales que se estan produciendo, junto con la economia, no es para tirar cohetes. Anda que no existen sitios para guardar cosas, por mi ciudad, de higos a brevas en las rehabilitaciones de las casas, encuentran cofres, con alhajas, monedas e incluso papel moneda, te pongo un enlace interesante de lo mismo
Guardar el dinero debajo del colchón -canalJUBILACIÓN


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: La velocidad que tiene el hilo me impide seguirlo como yo quisiera... Uno está "currando" y NO de Vacaciones... que acabarán llegando cuando el Verano esté finalizando. Es lo que hay en el tipo de trabajo que tengo. He seleccionado algunos posts para dar mi opinión sobre lo que comentan.

# putabolsa: Es como dices, pero bueno es una "estafa" permitida y hay que pasar por ella, vamos si quieres poseer más Plata. Yo en el Bullion me inicié con las Eagle y después pasé a las Libertades, porque me gustan mucho más. Sin embargo, ahora ya NO compro ninguna de ellas, pero porque el diferencial que tienen respecto a otras monedas NO está justificado, al menos desde mi punto de vista. Para el "diseño" ya tengo el Premium que más me guste y esté dispuesto a pagar.

# asqueado: Tengo la moneda del general chino, pero amigo mío qué NO tienes tú...

Respecto a tener "billetes" en el Banco, NO hay más "huevos" en estos momentos. Puedes tener Bancolchón y otras "posibilidades", pero también los riesgos son los que son... Es más, cada vez le doy más vueltas a este tema. Hoy en día produce INTRANQUILIDAD tener dinero dentro del circuito bancario y también en el financiero.

# oliaras: ¿Lees la letra "pequeña" de los contratos? Te lo digo porque en la financiación del coche que me compré no hace tanto, venía una "coletilla" anexa que especificaba que el tipo de interés se podía modificar al alza si subían los tipos de interés. Tampoco me importa mucho, ya que llegado el caso liquido todo el préstamo. Lo cogí por la sencilla razón de que me salía más barato así que a "tocateja"... Tienes Cojones lo que estamos viviendo en estos días.

¿Dividendos? Hubo una época en que eran interesantes y las acciones "buenas" subían o no sufrían fuertes oscilaciones, fuera de momentos puntuales, pero eso ahora es PASADO... Desde luego, por ahí a mí NO me van a "pillar".

# angel220: Gracias por colocar el COT. Bueno, ya ves lo que indica... Es difícil que NO vuelvan a verse Cortos masivos y lo único que ignoramos es en qué momento y punto piensan ejercitarlos. Viendo los Cortos que hay en la Plata me parece que me voy a esperar unos días antes de comprar algo más. Tampoco tengo necesidad de ella y si se va el precio, pues no compro y Santas Pascuas.

# Jake el perro: ¿Oro a $1150? Ya me gustaría... pero lo veo casi "imposible" en estos precisos momentos y más cómo se va a poner el "cotarro" mundial en poco tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Yo SIEMPRE he preferido utilizar el Big Mac Index vs Oro y que suele dar una mejor "foto". Hablamos de un típico producto de consumo en los EE.UU. y prácticamente en el mundo entero. Y en la UE se creó, aunque se utiliza poco, el Índice Gold Mac y que es una réplica en Euros del que está en USD.

Bien, voy a detallar un ejemplo: En Abril del 2002, 4.11 Big Macs se podían comprar con un gramo de Oro (por un valor de 10.98 €). Para Enero del 2019, con 8.95 Big Macs, el PODER ADQUISITIVO del Oro se había más que duplicado. En el mismo período, el poder adquisitivo del Euro cayó de 4.11 a 2.70 Big Macs.

¿Qué te parece? Fuera de que NO te guste el Big Mac, que a mí TAMPOCO...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2019)

Hola, asqueado: Me he leído lo que has enlazado y voy a ser más DIRECTO...

- De entrada tenemos unas causas EMOCIONALES que explican el rechazo de los españoles a los Bancos y que son las siguientes por este orden: DECEPCIÓN, FRUSTRACIÓN, IRRITACIÓN e INSEGURIDAD.

- Luego el rescate bancario ha dejado una PROFUNDA HUELLA en la Sociedad y que explica la desconfianza de ésta hacia el sector bancario español y que sería extensible a otros países, pero ahora me estoy centrando en el nuestro.

- Y, además, podemos añadir cantidad de ESCÁNDALOS, como son el caso de Bankia, las Cláusulas suelo, Fusiones y adquisiciones bancarias, la adquisición del Banco Popular por el Banco Santander y algunos más que me dejo en el "tintero"...

Dicho todo esto, los "40 ladrones" de Ali Baba se quedan en unos meros "pardillos" al lado de esa CUEVA de MISERABLES que conforman el Sistema bancario español.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (10 Ago 2019)

Buenos dias , dejo esto

The Precious Metals Are Setting Up For Big Moves Higher – SRSrocco Report



Spoiler: traducción



Después de seis largos años, los metales preciosos finalmente se están preparando para GRANDES MOVIMIENTOS más altos. Aunque el precio del oro ha aumentado significativamente en los últimos dos meses, aún no hemos visto nada. Por supuesto, el oro ya ha disfrutado de grandes movimientos en otras monedas, como la libra esterlina, donde ha alcanzado un nuevo máximo histórico.

*Sin embargo, tenemos que ser un poco más pacientes para que el oro alcance un nuevo máximo en el dólar estadounidense, ya que la Reserva Federal tiene el monopolio de la imprenta mundial. * Pero, es importante comprender que el oro ha superado un NIVEL CLAVE y está dando luz verde al mercado que ha comenzado un nuevo mercado alcista.

Escribí sobre la ruptura del oro de este nivel clave el 20 de junio, en mi artículo, _*FINALMENTE ... EL ORO SE EXPLICA A TRAVÉS DEL NIVEL CLAVE DE RESISTENCIA DE 5 AÑOS*_ . En ese artículo, publiqué este gráfico en oro:







Al cotizar ayer, el precio del oro cerró en $ 1,509, pero alcanzó un máximo de $ 1,520. Por lo tanto, el precio del oro aumentó en $ 160 una vez que superó ese nivel crucial de resistencia de 5 años:







Sin embargo, como dije, esta es solo la etapa inicial para que los precios del oro mucho más altos avancen. ¿Por qué? Bueno, la Fed y los bancos centrales no han resuelto ningún problema desde la crisis financiera de 2008. Más bien, los banqueros centrales han empapelado el problema con la impresión de dinero y una política de tasa de interés cero. *Según algunas fuentes, hay $ 14 billones en bonos de rendimiento negativo en el mundo. Por lo tanto, los tenedores de bonos están pagando a los bancos centrales para que les presten dinero* .

Los economistas y analistas sugieren que las tasas de interés negativas son una señal de que el mercado financiero ha entrado en territorio desconocido. Desafortunadamente, no entienden la verdadera razón subyacente de las tasas de interés negativas. Si bien algunos economistas han declarado que las tasas de interés negativas son la política del banco central para obligar a los inversores a poner sus fondos en la economía, el verdadero problema es que la deuda global es demasiado alta y la ganancia neta de energía en el sistema está cayendo.

*Voy a entrar en esto con más detalle en los próximos artículos y videos, pero en pocas palabras, si la ENERGÍA NETA que impulsa la economía está cayendo, entonces las tasas de interés también deben caer* . Por lo tanto, acostúmbrese a tasas de interés aún más bajas e incluso más dinero imprimiendo por la Fed y los bancos centrales. Y, a medida que los bancos centrales continúan con tasas de interés e impresión de dinero aún más bajas, significa que se acercan GRANDES MOVIMIENTOS en los metales preciosos.

*IMPORTANTE:* Si bien los metales preciosos han superado niveles clave y alcanzarán nuevos máximos en el futuro, debemos entender que se llevarán a cabo CORRECCIONES. *No debería sorprendernos si el oro y la plata experimentan correcciones significativas antes de pasar a la siguiente etapa.*

Ahora, si bien el precio del oro ha disfrutado de un DESCANSO MAYOR, todavía estamos esperando que la plata se mueva. Sí, el precio de la plata se ha roto por encima de una importante formación de triángulo simétrico que escribí hace varias semanas , pero debe cerrar significativamente por encima de su promedio móvil de 200 meses (MMA) de $ 16.82 para estar en la primera etapa de un nuevo BULL MARKET:







Entonces, ¿por qué este 200 MMA (Línea Roja) es un nivel tan crítico? Bueno, fue el siguiente nivel importante que sacar después de que la plata rompiera los 50 MMA (Línea Azul). Haré un nuevo video de YouTube sobre los metales preciosos este fin de semana, así que suscríbase a mi canal para recibir actualizaciones.

Como he dicho varias veces, mientras que los FUNDAMENTALES son los impulsores de los precios subyacentes, los NIVELES TÉCNICOS CLAVES proporcionan el gran impacto a medida que los Comerciantes, Inversionistas, Fondos de Cobertura e Instituciones saltan a bordo. Podemos ver claramente que esto ocurre mientras la plata se acerca a los importantes 200 MMA. Consulte los siguientes gráficos de precios de plata intradía:







Cuando el precio de la plata se acercó por primera vez a ese nivel clave de $ 16,82 durante la negociación asiática el martes por la noche, lo tocó varias veces y se recuperó y corrigió a la baja. Luego, en el siguiente gráfico, podemos ver que cuando el precio de la plata finalmente se rompió por encima de los $ 16.82, disfrutó de un MINI-BREAKOUT a $ 17.00, y finalmente a $ 17.20:







Una vez que la plata se rompió por encima del nivel de $ 16.82 (200 MMA), vemos que se corrigió nuevamente al mismo nivel durante la negociación de ayer (jueves):







Ahora me voy a repetir. *NO HAY COINCIDENCIA de que la plata haya cambiado este importante 200 MMA de $ 16.82. *Por lo tanto, estos NIVELES CLAVE significan algo para los comerciantes y los gráficos lo muestran frente a nuestros ojos, ya sea que crea en el análisis técnico o no.

Por lo tanto, cuando la plata superó los 200 MMA, rápidamente se disparó a $ 17.20 cuando apareció en el radar de COMERCIANTES, INVERSORES, FONDOS DE COBERTURA e INSTITUCIONES. *Estos niveles clave actúan como una lupa para el mercado. Cuando se rompen, vemos un GRAN aumento en el volumen de negociación y el interés de los inversores.*

Discutí esto en mi última entrevista con Chris Marcus de Arcadia Economics:



En mi entrevista, expliqué que a pesar de que el gráfico de precios de plata había roto niveles clave, el ETF de Silver SLV no lo hizo hasta esta semana el martes:







No vemos la acción del precio diario en este gráfico mensual, pero una vez que el SLV superó su promedio móvil de 50 meses de $ 15.35, saltó a $ 16.20 antes de corregirlo. *Y, si observa el volumen de negociación de 400 millones de acciones negociadas en el ETF de SLV en julio, fue mucho más alto que el volumen mensual a principios de 2016 cuando el precio de SLV pasó de $ 13 a $ 19* . Además, el volumen de negociación de ETF de SLV en agosto ya es de 170 millones de acciones, y todavía nos quedan tres semanas más en el mes.

Entonces, estos 50 MMA en el ETF de SLV serán un NIVEL CLAVE para permanecer por encima de este mes. Nuevamente, discutiré esto en mi último video este fin de semana. Sin embargo, si comparamos la actividad comercial del ETF de SLV con ROKU, una nueva acción de alta tecnología, podemos ver claramente cuán loco se ha vuelto el mercado:







*Después de que ROKU, un proveedor de contenido de transmisión de entretenimiento, tocó fondo en diciembre a $ 27, ayer explotó 350% a $ 122* . Todos esos grandes movimientos de precios de acciones en un solo día ocurrieron después de la publicación de ganancias. Ayer, ROKU aumentó un 20% después de que los resultados del segundo trimestre de 2019 reportaron un gran crecimiento en suscriptores. Sin embargo, la compañía continúa perdiendo dinero, lo que ya no parece ser una preocupación para Wall Street o los inversores. Se trata del crecimiento, olvidarse de las ganancias o aumentar los niveles de deuda.

¿Por qué los inversores prestarían atención al oro o la plata cuando pueden hacer GRAN DINERO en acciones como ROKU? Y, si observamos el volumen de negociación mensual de ROKU, está a la altura del ETF de SLV:







En mayo, el volumen de negociación de ROKU alcanzó 325 millones de acciones. *Por lo tanto, el monto de negociación nocional de ROKU fue de aproximadamente $ 25 mil millones en mayo en comparación con $ 6 mil millones para el ETF de SLV en julio. *

De todos modos, los inversores se han vuelto completamente locos al aumentar los precios de las acciones de ROKU e incluso Beyond Meat, ticker BYND. Como podemos ver en el cuadro a continuación, el precio de las acciones de Beyond Meat explotó casi diez veces su precio de salida a bolsa de $ 25 en mayo a $ 240 en julio:







Cuando los inversores cuentan con este tipo de empresas para apostar en el GRAND STOCK MARKET CASINO, no sorprende que el oro y la plata hayan sido pasados por alto durante los últimos seis años. *Sin embargo, eso está a punto de cambiar para los metales preciosos a medida que la Fed, y los bancos centrales dan el siguiente gran paso para apuntalar sus monedas fiduciarias.*

Por último, si bien el oro y la plata finalmente muestran algo de vida a medida que rompen niveles clave, estamos en las etapas iniciales de precios mucho más altos en el futuro. Por favor, mira mi última actualización de video de Metales Preciosos este fin de semana.



Peter Navarro says US will take strong action against China if it devalues yuan to 'neutralize tariffs'





Spoiler: traducción



El asesor comercial de la Casa Blanca, Peter Navarro, dice que Estados Unidos responderá enérgicamente si Beijing devalúa su moneda para “neutralizar” el efecto de los aranceles.
[*]“Claramente, están manipulando su moneda desde un punto de vista comercial”, dijo Navarro a “Closing Bell” de CNBC el viernes. “Van a hacerlo, y vamos a tomar medidas firmes contra ellos”.






Spoiler: traducción













VIDEO 26:52
Entrevista completa de CNBC con el asesor comercial de la Casa Blanca Peter Navarro

El asesor comercial de la Casa Blanca, Peter Navarro, dijo que China planea devaluar su moneda, y si lo hace, Estados Unidos responderá con fuerza.
“Claramente, están manipulando su moneda desde un punto de vista comercial”, dijo Navarro a ” Closing Bell ” de CNBC el viernes. “Van a hacerlo, y vamos a tomar medidas firmes contra ellos”.

A principios de esta semana, China permitió que su moneda cayera frente al dólar a un nivel clave que no se había visto desde 2008. El gobierno de Trump luego calificó a Beijing de “manipulador de divisas” . Navarro dijo que China estaba tomando medidas para lidiar con los efectos de los aranceles.
“China ha devaluado su moneda en más del 10% con el propósito expreso de neutralizar los aranceles, punto final”, dijo Navarro.
La semana pasada, el presidente Donald Trump puso fin abruptamente a un alto el fuego con China al anunciar aranceles del 10% sobre productos chinos por valor de $ 300 mil millones, alegando que China no compró productos agrícolas estadounidenses como lo prometió. La guerra comercial continuó en auge esta semana cuando China anunció que dejaría de comprar productos agrícolas estadounidenses en represalia por la sorpresiva amenaza de los aranceles de Trump.
Navarro dijo que todos los agricultores estadounidenses serán “sanados” y “no serán perjudicados por China”. También insistió en que China, no los consumidores estadounidenses, sufrirán financieramente debido a los aranceles.
“China soportará prácticamente toda la carga de eso a través de la manipulación de la moneda y la reducción de los precios”, dijo. “China es la que sufre mucho más daño del que podría infligirnos”.

En los próximos meses, Navarro dijo que los funcionarios de la Casa Blanca planean que los negociadores chinos vuelvan a los Estados Unidos para conversaciones comerciales.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... Acabo de leerlo y voy a compartirlo con vosotros: En Dinamarca se están lanzando ofertas de hipotecas con tipos negativos, lo que implica que no solo no se paga intereses, sino que se cobra por pedir un préstamo.

A principios de esta semana, el Banco Jyske anunció que comenzará a emitir hipotecas a 10 años con un interés del -0,50%. Por su parte, Nordea también ha ajustado su oferta para permitir préstamos de vivienda de hasta 30 años a tasas de interés negativa.

En fin, que el "panorama" cada vez está PEOR. Dentro de la Historia económica de los últimos Siglos NUNCA se ha visto semejante DESBARAJUSTE...

# Caballero sin espada: Es pronto para saberlo, pero viendo el posicionamiento de los Comerciales en el COT lo más probable es que aparezcan esos Cortos masivos. Lo que no sé si será cerca de donde nos encontramos o esperarán un poco más arriba. También dependerá de que los mercados NO reciban nuevas malas noticias y que influirían favorablemente en el Oro.

A medio plazo, es decir de aquí a finales del próximo año, el Oro tiene toda la pinta de ser "caballo ganador"...

Pasando a otra cosa, creo que ambos hemos colocado unos ejemplos bastante CLAROS de entender y que demuestran que el poder adquisitivo del Oro se mantiene e incluso puede incrementarse en el tiempo. Es una cuestión de "entendimiento" de qué ES y qué proporciona el Oro. Los que NO lleguen a ello, mejor que lo dejen pasar.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (10 Ago 2019)

Sin entender mucho del tema , creo que si lo que queda de agosto se tranquilizan las cosas corregirá un poco , pero si calientas el agosto con mas historias , se juntará con septiembre y luego octubre ya no creo que paren de salir malas noticias que solo puede dar alas al oro
La plata puede ser una historia un poco diferente , creo maximizara lo que haga el oro,,, el tiempo lo dirá.

y una mas

Paul Craig Roberts Asks "Is The Fed Losing Control Of The Gold Price?"



Spoiler: traducción



Después de años de *mantenerse en el estancamiento por la venta* en *corto orquestada* descrita en este sitio web por Roberts y Kranzler, el oro recientemente ha subido abruptamente superando los $ 1,500 esta semana. El precio del oro ha seguido aumentando a pesar de la práctica continua de descargar grandes volúmenes de contratos desnudos en el mercado de futuros. El precio del oro baja, pero se recupera rápidamente y sube. *No tengo una explicación en este momento para la nueva fuerza que es más poderosa que la venta en corto* que se ha utilizado para controlar el precio del oro.



*Varios bancos centrales han estado convirtiendo sus reservas en dólares en oro, lo que reduce la demanda de dólares y aumenta la demanda de oro. * Las existencias de oro existentes disponibles para completar los pedidos se están reduciendo, y la nueva producción minera no sigue el ritmo del aumento de la demanda. Quizás esta sea la explicación del aumento del precio del oro.









There’s More Upside to Come for Gold Prices, Says StanChart’s Cooper



Durante los muchos años de flexibilización cuantitativa, el valor de cambio del dólar estuvo protegido por los bancos centrales japoneses, británicos y de la UE que también imprimían dinero para asegurarse de que sus monedas no aumentaran su valor en relación con el dólar. La Reserva Federal necesita proteger el valor de cambio del dólar para que continúe en su papel de moneda de reserva mundial en la que se realizan transacciones internacionales. * Si el dólar pierde esta función, Estados Unidos perderá la capacidad de pagar sus facturas imprimiendo dólares. Una disminución del valor del dólar en relación con otros países provocaría la fuga del dólar a las monedas en alza. *La catástrofe ocurre rápidamente al aumentar la oferta de una moneda que los bancos centrales no están dispuestos a mantener.

*Quedaba un problema. El dólar se estaba depreciando en relación con el oro. *Rigging el mercado de divisas fue necesario pero no suficiente para estabilizar el valor del dólar. El mercado del oro también tuvo que ser manipulado. *Para detener la depreciación del dólar, la venta en corto descubierta se ha utilizado para aumentar artificialmente la oferta de oro en papel para suprimir el precio.* A diferencia de las acciones, los shorts dorados no tienen que estar cubiertos. Esto convierte el mercado de futuros de oro que fija precios en un mercado de papel donde los contratos se liquidan principalmente en efectivo y no mediante la entrega de oro. Por lo tanto, los participantes pueden aumentar la oferta del papel de oro comercializado en el mercado de futuros imprimiendo nuevos contratos. Cuando un gran número de contratos se vuelcan repentinamente en el mercado, el repentino aumento en el suministro de oro en papel hace bajar el precio. *Esto ha funcionado hasta ahora.*




*Si comienza la huida del dólar, será difícil para la Reserva Federal acomodar el creciente déficit presupuestario de Estados Unidos y continuar con su política de bajar las tasas de interés. *Dado que los bancos centrales mueven sus reservas de dólares (bonos y letras del Tesoro de EE. UU.) A oro, la demanda de deuda del gobierno de EE. UU. No sigue el ritmo de la oferta. La oferta aumentará debido al déficit presupuestario de US $ 1.5 billones. La Reserva Federal tendrá que cerrar la brecha entre el monto de la nueva deuda que debe emitirse y el monto que puede venderse comprando la diferencia. En *otras palabras, la Fed imprimirá más dinero para comprar la parte no vendida de la nueva deuda.*

La creación de más dólares cuando el dólar experimenta presión ejerce más presión a la baja sobre el dólar. *Para proteger el dólar, es decir, volverlo atractivo para los inversores y los bancos centrales, la Reserva Federal tendría que aumentar sustancialmente las tasas de interés. * Si la economía de los Estados Unidos está en recesión o avanza hacia ella, el costo del aumento de las tasas de interés sería alto en términos de desempleo.

_*Con un aumento del precio del oro, ¿quién querría mantener una deuda denominada en una moneda que se deprecia rápidamente cuando las tasas de interés son bajas, cero o negativas?

*_

*La Reserva Federal podría no tener conciencia de la crisis pendiente que se ha creado. * Por otro lado, la Reserva Federal responde a la élite que quiere deshacerse de Trump. El colapso de la economía en la cabeza de Trump es una forma de evitar su reelección.





Buen fin de semana


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Ago 2019)

Buenas, me he decidido a comprar oro y dejar en el banco euros lo justo y necesario. Algo me dice que la situacion mundial va a empeorar y que el fiat se va a ir al carajo. En total tenia pensado meter por ahora un 50% de lo ahorrado, luego 25% en bitcoin y el resto fiat pero en suiza/luxemburgo. En la cuenta de aqui como ya digo, lo justo.

Aconsejais tambien algo de plata? Da bastantes mas bandazos y ocupa mas espacio, asi que no se...


----------



## asqueado (10 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Me he leído lo que has enlazado y voy a ser más DIRECTO...
> 
> - De entrada tenemos unas causas EMOCIONALES que explican el rechazo de los españoles a los Bancos y que son las siguientes por este orden: DECEPCIÓN, FRUSTRACIÓN, IRRITACIÓN e INSEGURIDAD.
> 
> ...




+ 10 

Pues algunos todavia tienen miles y miles de papeles de colores en ellos, en fin, cada uno puede hacer con su dinero lo que le de la real gana y tenerlo donde le salga de alli abajo.
No se si lo he contado aqui en alguna ocasion, tengo un amigo que me conto hace tiempo, que cuando iba a casa de sus padres, ( viven en una casa), con bastante frecuencia subia o estaba en la azotea, le entro la curiosidad el motivo de ello, hasta que lo pillo hurgando en una maceta grande, que estaba seca, donde al parece tenia su capital, levantaba el cepellon seco de la tierra y alli tenia enrrollado en un plastico los papeles de colores, fijate la confianza que tienen en los bancos muchos ciudadanos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2019)

Hola, VotoMasivoBruta: Mire, según en qué mundo nos podamos encontrar, la Plata será casi IMPRESCINDIBLE en su carácter monetario y, según su edad, también podría ser una excelente "inversión" a futuro cara a un posible Peak. Aquí estoy hablando de muchos años por delante, quede claro. Y, además, para que lo entienda mejor, SIEMPRE he comentado que el Oro es el equivalente a "billetes grandes" y la Plata a "billetes pequeños" o "calderilla" (según su peso o Ley). ¿Verdad que utilizamos los "billetitos" en esos formatos? Pues lo mismo, pero desde otra óptica.

Está claro que la Plata ocupa volumen y da "bandazos", pero en ese escenario que Vd. se plantea ocupa su lugar... Además, otro ejemplo "explicativo": ¿Vd. compra el pan con un billete de 50 Euros? En algún momento de ese hipotético futuro, debería cambiar su Oro por otra "moneda" más "pequeña", lo digo por aquello del "cambio" a recibir...

Saludos.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, VotoMasivoBruta: Mire, según en qué mundo nos podamos encontrar, la Plata será casi IMPRESCINDIBLE en su carácter monetario y, según su edad, también podría ser una excelente "inversión" a futuro cara a un posible Peak. Aquí estoy hablando de muchos años por delante, quede claro. Y, además, para que lo entienda mejor, SIEMPRE he comentado que el Oro es el equivalente a "billetes grandes" y la Plata a "billetes pequeños" o "calderilla" (según su peso o Ley). ¿Verdad que utilizamos los "billetitos" en esos formatos? Pues lo mismo, pero desde otra óptica.
> 
> Está claro que la Plata ocupa volumen y da "bandazos", pero en ese escenario que Vd. se plantea ocupa su lugar... Además, otro ejemplo "explicativo": ¿Vd. compra el pan con un billete de 50 Euros? En algún momento de ese hipotético futuro, debería cambiar su Oro por otra "moneda" más "pequeña", lo digo por aquello del "cambio" a recibir...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias @fernandojcg , me gusta esa comparación con las monedas de 1-2€ y billetes de poco valor para comprar el dia a dia y la plata y los billetacos mas grandes para el oro. Meditaré un poco sobre el tema. Pretendo tenerlo almacenado a muy largo plazo. Soy de "mediana edad" aun me queda unos 30 años para la jubilación... si es que hay jubilación...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2019)

# VotoMasivoBruta: En un plazo temporal de 30 años, la Plata es una "inversión" MUY SEGURA... Veremos cuál será la producción en ese entonces. Otra cosa es que nuestro mundo llegue ahí, tal y como está ahora...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2019)

Jajaja... En mi caso creo que NO... pero tengo familia directa (casi todos tenemos hijos, esposa, etc.) que es posible que SI. A fin de cuentas, soy más "metalero" por ella que por mí...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (10 Ago 2019)

buenas tardes

mirando el dxy , alguien tiene una explicación a la depreciación del dolar en el ultimo minuto? es un error ?


----------



## Energia libre (10 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo... Acabo de leerlo y voy a compartirlo con vosotros: En Dinamarca se están lanzando ofertas de hipotecas con tipos negativos, lo que implica que no solo no se paga intereses, sino que se cobra por pedir un préstamo.
> 
> A principios de esta semana, el Banco Jyske anunció que comenzará a emitir hipotecas a 10 años con un interés del -0,50%. Por su parte, Nordea también ha ajustado su oferta para permitir préstamos de vivienda de hasta 30 años a tasas de interés negativa.
> 
> ...



Joder es que lo de los intereses negativos en los creditos es para alucinar, que todavía creamos en el FIAT es de tontos de baba.
Además hay que tener en cuenta que el credito hipotecario a devolver con interés negativo hay que pedirlo a tipo variable para que nos den más a medida que bajan los tipos, jajaj.
Y la casa que compres por logica tenderá a bajar de precio; yo pediría 20.000.000 € y con el -0.5 (100.000 lereles/año) vivo de miedo.


----------



## angel220 (10 Ago 2019)

Pues esta también es otra noticia al meneos no menos sorprendente

08/09/2019

Chase Bank perdona "toda deuda pendiente de tarjeta de crédito" para clientes canadienses


----------



## FranMen (10 Ago 2019)

Entonces, no ha sido por error?!!!


----------



## Pintxen (10 Ago 2019)

Un poco de off toppic (o no). Al margen de las consecuéncias para la economía y la estabilidad mundial que traen guerras comerciales, declaraciones de dirigentes, subidas o bajadas de los tipos de interés... Qué consecuéncias opináis que puede tener la quedada del día 20 de septiembre para asaltar el área 51? Si, ya se que suena absurdo, pero en una sociedad en la que la gente va en coche al gimnasio para andar en una bici estática, cosas tan chorras como estas podrían tener consecuéncias impredecibles.
Para los que no hayan oído hablar del tema:

Los voluntarios para liberar a los extraterrestres del Área 51 ya llegan a los dos millones

Yo creo que al final no pasará nada, y como mucho se montará una fiesta cerca del área y punto. Pero y si es un plan orquestado por el gobierno de USA para ensayar las consecuéncias y modo de responder ante una masa de gente furiosa y desesperada tras un colapso económico de grandes dimensiones?
Debe de haber más de 2 millones de personas que aseguran que acudirán al evento. Yo desde luego no voy a ir.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Pues esta también es otra noticia al meneos no menos sorprendente
> 
> 08/09/2019
> 
> Chase Bank perdona "toda deuda pendiente de tarjeta de crédito" para clientes canadienses



Lo de los intereses negativos en los bonos es difícil de entender, un "giro epistemológico", que no sé muy bien lo que és pero debe ser algo parecido a esto.

Los intereses negativos en los créditos es otra vuelta de tuerca. Te pagan por pedir una hipoteca. ¡¡Pues póngame dos!!. (Esto todavía lo tienen que ver mis ojos)

Ahora, que un banco cancele la deuda de sus tarjetas de crédito debe querer decir que nos quedan dos telediarios. 

A lo mejor es el primer signo de que los que mandan de verdad han decidido utilizar por fin el helicóptero de Bernanke para que el dinero llegue a la calle de una puñetera vez. Todos los ricachones ya deben tener su superyate lleno de barraganas.


----------



## timi (11 Ago 2019)

Buenos dias , y algunos se preguntan porque no confiamos en el dinero electrónico en TODAS sus formas

México: Fallas en un data center generan caos en el uso de tarjetas y dejan a miles sin dinero


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Pintxen: He leído en la prensa estadounidense lo que me comentas sobre ese asalto al Área 51 y que considero que es una iniciativa muy peligrosa y bastante "friki". Ciertamente, podría dar paso a "ensayar" las "habilidades" de la Guardia Nacional ante futuras y determinadas "situaciones". De hecho, llevan años preparándose para conatos violentos por gran parte de la población civil.

Hace ya bastantes años me dediqué a temas asociados al Área 51 y algo conozco sobre el tema. Hoy lo sigo de forma muy esporádica y dentro de mi afición a la temática militar.

Al Área 51 se le suele asociar con los OVNIs y los supuestos extraterrestres que albergaría en su interior... Y es verdad que a menudo aparecen luces misteriosas sobre dichas instalaciones, pero hemos de dejar bien CLARO que se trata de un campo de pruebas para la tecnología de las armas, así como para el desarrollo de aeronaves y otras armas secretas cuya naturaleza se desconoce. Por lo tanto, dichas "luces" podrían tener una explicación muy simple: son SUYAS...

Esas instalaciones están gestionadas por la Fuerza Aérea de los EE.UU. y se encuentran dentro de una extensión de más de 1.500 kilómetros cuadrados, que a su vez forma parte del Campo de Pruebas y Entrenamiento de Nevada, de casi... 12.000 kilómetros cuadrados.

Además, cuenta con medios de protección y detección muy importantes, ya solo dentro de la periferia, y prueba de ello fue que en Octubre del 2012 un equipo de la BBC "besó" el suelo hasta su identificación por el FBI, cuando intentaba colarse en la base para rodar un documental "conspiranoico".

SÍ que sabemos que de allí han salido proyectos militares como los aviones U-2, A-12 OXCART, SR-71 Blackbird... Por tanto, estamos hablando de instalaciones militares de alta y sofisticada tecnología. A propósito de esto es interesante leer "The Central Intelligence Agency and over head reconnaissance", de los historiadores militares Gregory Padlow y Donald Welzenbach. Antes que libro fue un estudio hecho para la CIA en 1992 (se desclasificó en el 2013).

Por cierto, y para finalizar este tema, en 1995 Bill Clinton firmó una orden para evitar que la legislación ambiental para el control de residuos peligrosos se hiciera extensiva a la base... Más CLARO, "AGUA"...

# sdPrincBurb: Hombre, por "mediana edad" se puede catalogar a cualquier persona que ande a unos 30 años de la Jubilación y en esa franja podrían incluirse "jóvenes" entre los 35-40 años. Es más, en los tiempos actuales, se puede "ensanchar" perfectamente por ambos lados y aquí ya entrarían conceptos más asociados con la MADUREZ, MENTALIDAD, etc., etc.

Y 30 años en la Historia de la Humanidad NO llegan ni a un "segundo" de la misma, por lo tanto CLARO que se puede hablar de aquí a 30 años... Otra cosa es cuál será la "civilización" que exista en ese momento y que dudo que se parezca a la actual e incluso puede que se la hayan "cargado" en buena parte, perooooo lo que SÍ sé es que ya han pasado dos Guerras Mundiales y por aquí todavía sigue el hombre...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (11 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> Y la casa que compres por logica tenderá a bajar de precio; yo pediría 20.000.000 € y con el -0.5 (100.000 lereles/año) vivo de miedo.



Si en verdad llegaran las entidades a prestar a tipos negativos, cosa que está por ver, debería pedirse una cantidad al mayor plazo posible y a tipo fijo, y mantener el dinero en el activo que mejor resguardara el valor, detrayendo cada mes la cuota resultante.

Y aún así, yo no me fiaría.

Existen riesgos obvios que no son tenidos en cuenta a la hora de tomar prestado, incluso con tipos "negativos":

- Pérdida del principal: da igual en que activo resguardes el dinero. Si es una importante cantidad, tendrás que pensar donde depositarlo. Si lo haces en el sistema bancario, no está bajo tu control, y no olvidemos que hace no tanto hubo corralitos en Europa. Si lo haces fuera del sistema bancario, si es una cantidad importante tendrás problemas de liquidez, sumada al riesgo de pérdida de valor del activo. Nada te asegura que puedas volver a venderlo al precio al que lo compraste, ni siquiera el oro tiene garantía 100%, muchos menos la plata o BTC. Si almacenas en casa grandes cantidades de oro, sigues teniendo riesgos de depósito, como robos. No digamos ya almacenar grandes cantidades de billetes de 500 €...

- Si la hipoteca es a tipo variable, pueden subir los tipos a terreno positivo. Ante esto, podrías salvaguardar devolviendo anticipadamente. Pero entonces no tendrías negocio.


Por último, antes de solicitar, deberías estar completamente seguro de que los tipos son negativos, contabilizando todo, comisiones, gastos, impuestos, etc.

Y si en verdad se pusieran a disposición del público, de la gente común, hipotecas de tipos negativos, *TODOS DEBERÍAMOS SOLICITAR LA MAYOR CANTIDAD POSIBLE AL MENOR TIPO NEGATIVO Y POR EL PLAZO MÁS GRANDE*.

Yo, honestamente, no creo que lo vayan a consentir. 


Sería dar el mismo poder a la gente que el que están dando a todos sus amiguetes bancarios, empresariales, al estado. 

Y esto no es creible porque el objetivo último de los bancos centrales no es crear inflación, sino hacer que la gente simple consuma y desahorre mientras se rescata con medios públicos a todos los ineptos que `quiebran en este tipo de ecosistema económico.


NUNCA VAN A PERMITIR QUE LA GENTE COMÚN SE FINANCIE COMO LO HACE EL ESTADO.

Esas no son las reglas del juego, amigos.


----------



## Jake el perro (11 Ago 2019)

Si que veo una subida del oro a corto plazo, la economía acompaña cada día con noticias y rumores. 

Lo que quiero decir es que, si quieres proteger tu patrimonio a largo plazo y, sobre todo, dejar una herencia tangible a los tuyos, lo mejor es comprar si puedes, esté a 1150 o a 1350. Si sigue subiendo igual se torna imposible la compra pero hará que todas las anteriores hayan sido rentables.

Si además pensamos que el fiat puede caer, todo euro no invertido en MPs será un clavo en tu economía


----------



## Energia libre (11 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Pintxen: He leído en la prensa estadounidense lo que me comentas sobre ese asalto al Área 51 y que considero que es una iniciativa muy peligrosa y bastante "friki". Ciertamente, podría dar paso a "ensayar" las "habilidades" de la Guardia Nacional ante futuras y determinadas "situaciones". De hecho, llevan años preparándose para conatos violentos por gran parte de la población civil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Higadillas (11 Ago 2019)

Yo me he decidido (junto a mi esposa) a sacar buena parte de los ahorros familiares del circuito bancario y convertirlos en plata en un 66% y en oro un 30%. Estamos en ello, y en unas dos semanas estará el proceso finalizado. El oro como jubilación o para que se lo quede el último en palmarla y la plata más como para hacer un holdeo hasta que pasen las tribulaciones económicas, políticas y sociales y luego vender. Espero no pegarme un hostión con la plata, pero es que le veo muchísimo recorrido al alza a medio plazo.


----------



## Muttley (11 Ago 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Yo me he decidido (junto a mi esposa) a sacar buena parte de los ahorros familiares del circuito bancario y convertirlos en plata en un 66% y en oro un 30%. Estamos en ello, y en unas dos semanas estará el proceso finalizado. El oro como jubilación o para que se lo quede el último en palmarla y la plata más como para hacer un holdeo hasta que pasen las tribulaciones económicas, políticas y sociales y luego vender. Espero no pegarme un hostión con la plata, pero es que le veo muchísimo recorrido al alza a medio plazo.



Ojo, siempre dinero que no se vaya a necesitar a corto ni medio plazo. 
Nunca comprar oro o plata con dinero que no se tiene (deuda). No hay retornos garantizados en un período sobre el subyacente como si podría tenerlo la compra para un alquiler de una plaza de garaje por ejemplo. 

Mi opinión es que siempre conviene parte de los recursos en dinero efectivo lo más protegido posible (repartido en varias instituciones bancarias, en efectivo debajo del colchón...) para imprevistos u oportunidades de inversión. 
Como entiendo que oro y plata no suman 100%....te quedarías con un 4% en efectivo? 
Eso para mi es muy muy muy poquito. Yo no lo haría ni se lo recomiendo a nadie. Y menos comprar todo el oro de golpe en máximos históricos en euros. 
Tampoco voy a decir cual es el porcentaje evidentemente. Aplicar sentido común.


----------



## Higadillas (11 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Ojo, siempre dinero que no se vaya a necesitar a corto ni medio plazo.
> Nunca comprar oro o plata con dinero que no se tiene (deuda). No hay retornos garantizados en un período sobre el subyacente como si podría tenerlo la compra para un alquiler de una plaza de garaje por ejemplo.
> 
> Mi opinión es que siempre conviene parte de los recursos en dinero efectivo lo más protegido posible (repartido en varias instituciones bancarias, en efectivo debajo del colchón...) para imprevistos u oportunidades de inversión.
> ...




No me he explicado bien. Oro un 33% y plata un 66% de lo sacado. Obviamente ahorramos mes a mes, no tenemos deudas y nos seguirá quedando aproximadamente un 40% de los ahorros en el banco, para imprevistos o urgencias, además de algo de cash sano en bancolchon. Ella de fondos de inversión, bolsa y demás no quiere ni oír hablar (mi suegro langosta se picó los dedos en la bolsa en el 2008), pero esto de los metales la ha convencido. Y yo encantado, hoyga,

Ademáss cada uno tiene sus ahorrillos y hace lo que le parece con ellos, en mi caso tengo también numeritos en el banco y papeles en la baldosa, un fondo mierder y algo de cryptos, además de unos puñados de onzas de plata y algo de oro testimonial.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2019)

Hola, kikepm: En fin... te lo encuentras en casi toda la prensa financiera de los países que suelo leer.

- Las hipotecas danesas alcanzan por primera vez tipos negativos

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Ago 2019)

La Suiza ya lleva tiempo


----------



## kikepm (11 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: En fin... te lo encuentras en casi toda la prensa financiera de los países que suelo leer.
> 
> - Las hipotecas danesas alcanzan por primera vez tipos negativos
> 
> Saludos.



No termino de creerme que sean hipotecas ofrecidas de forma general, que se traduzcan en un contrato hipotecario, y que el TAE real sea negativo.

Lo creeré cuando lo vea.


Y si llegara el caso, entonces mi consejo es endeudarse, al más largo plazo posible, al menor interés negativo posible.

El problema pasa a ser solo de riesgo depósito. Una casa, oro, plata, dejarlo en el banco, bancolchón, bitcoins..., aunque imagino que solo lo admiten con hipotecas sobre vivienda. Si es el caso, con la burbuja que existe, no me parece un producto interesante.


----------



## Orífero (11 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Me he leído lo que has enlazado y voy a ser más DIRECTO...
> 
> - De entrada tenemos unas causas EMOCIONALES que explican el rechazo de los españoles a los Bancos y que son las siguientes por este orden: DECEPCIÓN, FRUSTRACIÓN, IRRITACIÓN e INSEGURIDAD.
> 
> ...




Yo no creo que sea a nivel nacional. Creo que es en todo el mundo. Y creo que por eso han apretado el acelerador desde el 2012 para sustituirnos. Porque ven que estamos resabiados y cabreados (como decían en "El club de la lucha". No les da tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2019)

Hola, Orífero: Ya comentaba en mi post que me centraba exclusivamente en nuestro país... Supongo que en otros países existe la misma DESCONFIANZA que aquí, por ejemplo en otros países de la UE y, por supuesto, en los Estados Unidos. Me imagino que en el Tercer Mundo pocos ingresos pueden ir al Sistema bancario por razones obvias. SIEMPRE me he referido a personas con niveles de renta "normales" o ligeramente por encima de la media. Las grandes fortunas son las que lo tienen mejor para moverse dentro de ese "pantanal"...

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Orífero: Ya comentaba en mi post que me centraba exclusivamente en nuestro país... Supongo que en otros países existe la misma DESCONFIANZA que aquí, por ejemplo en otros países de la UE y, por supuesto, en los Estados Unidos. Me imagino que en el Tercer Mundo pocos ingresos pueden ir al Sistema bancario por razones obvias. SIEMPRE me he referido a personas con niveles de renta "normales" o ligeramente por encima de la media. Las grandes fortunas son las que lo tienen mejor para moverse dentro de ese "pantanal"...
> 
> Saludos.



En según qué paises, con parte de la población armada, creo que los políticos y banqueros se lo pensarían dos veces antes que hacer una confiscación masiva de dinero de las cuentas corrientes de particulares.

Tenemos la "suerte" de vivir en un país tan "civilizado"

Siempre me acuerdo que uno de los logros de la Revolución Francesa fue la creación de las milicia obligatorias, para democratizar el acceso a las armas y que estas no quedarán en manos de reyes y sus mercenarios particulares. Y la izquierda abogando desde las democracias occidentales en eliminar la mili....


----------



## Mochuelo (12 Ago 2019)

Un buen resumen sobre los problemas que afronta la mineria de MPs. 

Los junior son la respuesta a los desafíos de la industria del oro


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Ago 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Y la izquierda abogando desde las democracias occidentales en eliminar la mili...



y el extremocentro lanzando insidias sin venir a cuento y falsas. quien quitó la mili en hispanistán?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: SÍ, me he fijado, pero ahora mismo tengo el ojo más puesto en los Bonos... En estos momentos:

- Español a 10 años: +0,246 (-6,82%)

- Alemán a 10 años: -0,585 (-0,86%)

- EE.UU. a 10 años: +1,690 (-2,55%)

- Bund: 177,30 (+0,16%)

Respecto a la suspensión de la "mili", MUCHO TUVIERON que ver los americanos, después del éxito de la "Revolución de los Claveles" en Portugal... Y le dieron al "tarro" y se dijeron que las armas lo más lejos de la población civil. Viví aquellos acontecimientos... Hay que tener muy poca perspectiva histórica para cuestionar cosas y hechos más que evidentes. Por otro lado, ¿cuándo fue de "izquierdas" Aznar"? Lo que digo SIEMPRE: somos un país con un nivel cultural "analfaburro"...

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (12 Ago 2019)

Al hilo de lo que se hablaba en la página anterior sobre el efectivo, la liquidez y no "meterlo todo en oro", pregunto: *desde un punto de vista ultra-defensivo*, ¿no veis con buenos ojos tener en el banco lo justo para el día a día + un pequeño remanente para imprevistos y el resto del patrimonio mobiliario en MPs?. Me sorprende porque precisamente aquí alabamos al oro (y en menor medida a la plata) como un instrumento de ahorro/reserva de valor altamente líquido (y la prueba la tenemos en el hilo de compraventa de MPs de este mismo foro) ... Entonces ¿qué diferencia hay entre tener tu liquidez en forma de papelitos de colores y/o bits en las BBDD de un banco o tenerla en MPs (que a la vez que te sirven como ahorro/refugio te proporcionan "acceso" casi inmediato a esos mismos papelitos de colores)?.

Saludos,


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2019)

Hola, kawalimit: A NADIE se le impide tomar ese "camino"... pero qué quieres que te diga. Líquido, líquido puede ser el Oro en "formato" moneda y cuanto más "pequeña" mejor, pero la Plata NO lo es, aparte de sumamente volátil, aunque ahora lleve un tiempo con una alza sostenida.

Mira, kawalimit, a mí me gustan mucho los MPs y es que además creo en las "bondades" que puedan proporcionar a futuro, pero hoy todo lo que he comprado ha sido en Euros... Y esa es la moneda que ahora precisamos. NO me parece una buena idea apostar casi todo en una sola dirección...

Perooooo ya he dicho al inicio del post, que cada cual es muy libre de tomar el camino que más guste...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (12 Ago 2019)

Bueno queria compartir con vosotros lo que hoy he recibido por carta de mi banco. No se si reir o llorar, no me gustan los bancos, ninguno, son todos iguales, he ido saltando de uno a otro conforme me iban haciendo la jugarreta y librandome de pagar comisiones, como ha cambiado la cosa, de que te dieran un 18 o 20% de interes por los dineros que tuvieras en los mismos, a tener que pagar, por " MANTENIMIENTO", que cara mas dura tienen, LADRONESSSSSSSSSSS.
Me gustaria volver a la epoca, en el que no se necesitaban a estos ladrones, donde se pagaba el recibo del agua, luz, telefono, etc. en las oficinas de cada empresa, en fin, vamos a una epoca, a la que por entrar en un entidad de esas y por respirar en su interior, nos van a cobrar.

Mañana ire a mi banco "amigo" que me cuenten, lo que no estoy dispuesto es que me cobren 9 euros todos los meses, LADRONES

Y es que no se si se han dado cuenta de que solo dejo lo justo para pagar la luz, telefono, agua, etc, pues eso a ROBAR


----------



## kawalimit (12 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kawalimit: A NADIE se le impide tomar ese "camino"... pero qué quieres que te diga. Líquido, líquido puede ser el Oro en "formato" moneda y cuanto más "pequeña" mejor, pero la Plata NO lo es, aparte de sumamente volátil, aunque ahora lleve un tiempo con una alza sostenida.
> 
> Mira, kawalimit, a mí me gustan mucho los MPs y es que además creo en las "bondades" que puedan proporcionar a futuro, pero hoy todo lo que he comprado ha sido en Euros... Y esa es la moneda que ahora precisamos. NO me parece una buena idea apostar casi todo en una sola dirección...
> 
> ...



Sí, Fernando, si durante estos años te has hartado de repetir por activa y por pasiva que cada cual debe hacer lo que considere y tomar sus propias decisiones en cuanto a los MPs... Desde luego, nadie te podrá acusar nunca de incitar a nadie a hacer nada. Es simplemente que me sorprende un poco que nadie haya planteado aquí la cuestión esta de "ir un poco más allá" y abrazar los MPs como forma de ahorro principal en estos tiempos convulsos, siendo consciente obviamente de sus limitaciones ("todos los huevos en la misma cesta", riesgos inherentes a su posesión y almacenamiento en formato físico, etc.); el caso es que en un escenario de recesión como el que parece que nos aguada en un futuro próximo, le veo más inconvenientes a cualquier forma de ahorro/inversión que se encuentre dentro del circuito bancario que a los MPs. Por favor, corregídme si me equivoco pero:

Una simple cuenta a la vista -la forma más simple de tener tu dinero "legal" y aparentemente sin riesgos- puede ser bloqueada por las razones que se le antojen al Gobierno de turno (caso extremo: veanse los corralitos en Argentina, Chipre...), pueden empezársele a aplicar comisiones (como parece que ya se están planteando algunas entidades), etc. Aparte, para retirar cantidades superiores a ¿2-3000? euros ya tienes que avisar cel día anterior en tu oficina, así que incluso la disponibilidad de tu dinero no es "inmediata".
Un depósito no da ninguna rentabilidad y te penaliza en muchos casos si quieres recuperar tu dinero antes del plazo contratado. Igualmente, si necesitas tu dinero con urgencia tienes que esperar un par de días al reembolso.
Insisto, pensamientos desde un punto de vista ultra defensivo (nada de Bolsa ni otros juegos de azar )

Edito: si antes lo digo, antes aparece asqueado con el asunto de las comisiones en las cuentas a la vista....


----------



## FranMen (12 Ago 2019)

Suerte que tenemos euros porque otras monedas se están viendo a pique: libra, peso mexicano, peso argentino. Ahí si estaría clara la eleccion de cambiarlos por MPs


----------



## asqueado (12 Ago 2019)

kawalimit dijo:


> Sí, Fernando, si durante estos años te has hartado de repetir por activa y por pasiva que cada cual debe hacer lo que considere y tomar sus propias decisiones en cuanto a los MPs... Desde luego, nadie te podrá acusar nunca de incitar a nadie a hacer nada. Es simplemente que me sorprende un poco que nadie haya planteado aquí la cuestión esta de "ir un poco más allá" y abrazar los MPs como forma de ahorro principal en estos tiempos convulsos, siendo consciente obviamente de sus limitaciones ("todos los huevos en la misma cesta", riesgos inherentes a su posesión y almacenamiento en formato físico, etc.); el caso es que en un escenario de recesión como el que parece que nos aguada en un futuro próximo, le veo más inconvenientes a cualquier forma de ahorro/inversión que se encuentre dentro del circuito bancario que a los MPs. Por favor, corregídme si me equivoco pero:
> 
> Una simple cuenta a la vista -la forma más simple de tener tu dinero "legal" y aparentemente sin riesgos- puede ser bloqueada por las razones que se le antojen al Gobierno de turno (caso extremo: veanse los corralitos en Argentina, Chipre...), pueden empezársele a aplicar comisiones (como parece que ya se están planteando algunas entidades), etc. Aparte, para retirar cantidades superiores a ¿2-3000? euros ya tienes que avisar cel día anterior en tu oficina, así que incluso la disponibilidad de tu dinero no es "inmediata".
> Un depósito no da ninguna rentabilidad y te penaliza en muchos casos si quieres recuperar tu dinero antes del plazo contratado. Igualmente, si necesitas tu dinero con urgencia tienes que esperar un par de días al reembolso.
> ...



Hola kawalimit,, aparte de lo que te pueda contestar mi amigo Fernando, y ya que me nombras, voy a decirte lo que han sido siempre mis objetivos, en primer lugar no vivir con agobios de ninguna clase en mi casa, darles a mis hijos una buena educacion con estudios para que se puedan defender en este mundo, eso vale mas que cualquier herencia y por ultimo de lo que me sobraba y no me iba hacer faltar, comprar MP,s como refugio de las 7 vacas gordas y las 7 vacas flacas, mi abuela me contaba historias veridicas de episodios que pueden repetirse y que me impactaron, por lo tanto, durante muchos años he ido acumulando como refugio lo que creo que me puede solicionar en caso de venga lo que todos tememos. Ya somos mayorcitos y cada uno es su responsabilidad de sus actos, y conforme tienes mas edad, te arrepientes de lo que nos has hecho en su momento.


----------



## timi (12 Ago 2019)

Buenas tardes , hablando de bancos , el doutsche bank se deja hoy casi un 5 % en este momento

esto indica problemas graves en el horizonte , y yo seria el primero en convertir todo mi capital en mp,s , pero tal como he comentado en otras ocasiones , es una cuestión de tranquilidad y tener todo en mp,s no me dejaría a día de hoy tranquilidad ,,, en el futuro si las cosas se van poniendo peores no descarto ir aumentando los mp's , de hecho lo estoy haciendo, pero ahora no creo que sea la mejor opción meterlo todo en mp's,,, en mi humilde opinión


----------



## timi (12 Ago 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Suerte que tenemos euros porque otras monedas se están viendo a pique: libra, peso mexicano, peso argentino. Ahí si estaría clara la eleccion de cambiarlos por MPs




barbas , vecino ,,,, remojar


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno queria compartir con vosotros lo que hoy he recibido por carta de mi banco. No se si reir o llorar, no me gustan los bancos, ninguno, son todos iguales, he ido saltando de uno a otro conforme me iban haciendo la jugarreta y librandome de pagar comisiones, como ha cambiado la cosa, de que te dieran un 18 o 20% de interes por los dineros que tuvieras en los mismos, a tener que pagar, por " MANTENIMIENTO", que cara mas dura tienen, LADRONESSSSSSSSSSS.
> Me gustaria volver a la epoca, en el que no se necesitaban a estos ladrones, donde se pagaba el recibo del agua, luz, telefono, etc. en las oficinas de cada empresa, en fin, vamos a una epoca, a la que por entrar en un entidad de esas y por respirar en su interior, nos van a cobrar.
> 
> Mañana ire a mi banco "amigo" que me cuenten, lo que no estoy dispuesto es que me cobren 9 euros todos los meses, LADRONES
> ...



Yo estuve con Santander varios años desde 2013 y van cambiando los contratos practicamente cada año. Empece sin pagar nada y cuando me di cuenta me estaban cobrando 280e al año en pequeñas mordidas. He cambiado a su filial low cost Openbank y de momento no he tenido ningun tipo de coste.
En cuanto al oro, he ido siguiendo este hilo y la cotizacion del oro desde hace unos meses esperando entrar en alguna bajada pero solo me he ido comiendo subida tras subida por lo que finalmente hice una entrada bastante fuerte hace unas semanas (2/3oro y 1/3 plata) en Etfs. Ya se que que la opcion del papel oro no es popular por aqui, pero la intencion es solo mantenerla hasta que escampe un poco el temporal y/o consiga un buen rendimiento(1 o 2 años).


----------



## asqueado (12 Ago 2019)

gorilaz dijo:


> Yo estuve con Santander varios años desde 2013 y van cambiando los contratos practicamente cada año. Empece sin pagar nada y cuando me di cuenta me estaban cobrando 280e al año en pequeñas mordidas. He cambiado a su filial low cost Openbank y de momento no he tenido ningun tipo de coste.
> En cuanto al oro, he ido siguiendo este hilo y la cotizacion del oro desde hace unos meses esperando entrar en alguna bajada pero solo me he ido comiendo subida tras subida por lo que finalmente hice una entrada bastante fuerte hace unas semanas (2/3oro y 1/3 plata) en Etfs. Ya se que que la opcion del papel oro no es popular por aqui, pero la intencion es solo mantenerla hasta que escampe un poco el temporal y/o consiga un buen rendimiento(1 o 2 años).




Yo nunca, jamas, he tenido ninguna compra en Etfs
Si todos los que tienen esos contratos pidieran sus metales, faltan sillas, y muchas, mas de uno se iba a llevar una sorpresa, mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando  los Mp,s hay que tocarlos y guardarlos


----------



## timi (12 Ago 2019)

Dejando claro que seguramente son unos vendedores de crece pelos , si me lo permitís , comparto el análisis de esta gente , los sigo de hace un tiempo y llevan unas cuantas acertadas ,,, eso no significa que a partir de mañana lo fallen todo,,,

Part II - Metals and VIX Are About To Pull A “Crazy Ivan”



Spoiler: traducción



9 de agosto de 2019
En la *primera parte* de esta publicación de investigación de varias partes, destacamos lo que llamamos un evento de precio de Crazy Ivan (tomado de la película Octubre Rojo - (fuente). Lo único que queremos que saque de este artículo es que agosto El 19 de enero de 2019 debería ser una fecha importante de inflexión de precios en la que es muy probable que el precio comience una nueva tendencia a la baja en los mercados bursátiles de EE. UU. Y el mundo. estratosfera a medida que el miedo y la codicia se apoderan del planeta

*En la parte I* , destacamos cómo el VIX y el NQ están configurados para reaccionar ante este evento de fijación de precios de Crazy Ivan y cómo creemos que muchos comerciantes / inversores simplemente desconocen el potencial de este tipo de gran movimiento de reversión de precios. Queremos ser claros, creemos que los mercados estadounidenses serán algo inmunes a los riesgos a la baja extendidos. Esto no significa que no habrá un movimiento a la baja del precio y esto no significa que los mercados no experimentarán la tendencia de reversión de Crazy Ivan. Probablemente sucederá tal como lo esperamos, pero creemos que los mercados bursátiles de EE. UU. Se recuperarán rápidamente de este movimiento, como lo ha hecho muchas veces en el pasado.

Nuestra investigación que destacó esta fecha del 19 de agosto de 2019 y el potencial de lo que llamamos el movimiento de precios Crazy Ivan se basa en nuestro análisis de superciclo, herramientas de modelado predictivo y otras soluciones y utilidades de modelado de precios patentadas especializadas. Creemos que hemos identificado un punto / fecha de inflexión clave que comenzará lo que llamamos un "movimiento de desglose" que conducirá al evento Crazy Ivan en todo el mundo. Como dijimos en la primera parte de este artículo, todavía no conocemos la composición exacta de este evento, pero sí sabemos que debería comenzar a ocurrir cerca o después del 19 de agosto de 2019.

Ahora, ocupémonos de cavar en las listas de oro y plata para todos nuestros seguidores.

*INTERVALO DE GRÁFICO DE ORO DE 2 SEMANAS*
Este primer gráfico Gold de 2 semanas destaca nuestra herramienta de modelado de precios de Fibonacci y nos ayuda a mostrarnos hacia dónde apunta el precio para el movimiento inicial al alza desde el patrón Momentum Base del 21 al 24 de abril que llamamos en enero de 2019. Creemos que la ruptura actual El movimiento al alza del precio inicialmente se dirigirá al nivel de $ 1597 antes de detenerse brevemente, luego se recuperará aún más para alcanzar el nivel de $ 1785 o superior.

*Creemos que el evento Crazy Ivan podría llevar al oro mucho más alto que nuestros niveles proyectados bajo ciertas circunstancias:

A.* El dólar estadounidense se debilita durante todo el proceso inicial del evento Crazy Ivan

*B.* El colapso de las criptas a medida que los gobiernos toman medidas drásticas contra los intercambios / monedas maliciosas

*C.* Surgen problemas masivos de crédito y deuda en China, Asia o la UE que amenazan la producción y las operaciones económicas futuras

*D. * Algún tipo de evento de crisis se desarrolla donde los inversores globales creen que la guerra o el conflicto es inminente. (Piense en Hong Kong, Corea del Norte o en algún lugar de esa vecindad general).

Sin estos impulsos adicionales en el mercado de metales, creemos que el precio seguirá nuestras expectativas de Crazy Ivan (LÍNEAS AMARILLAS, a continuación) bastante de cerca durante los próximos 30 a más de 60 días.






*SILVER DAILY CHART INTERVAL*
La plata, por otro lado, está configurada para romper sustancialmente más alto en función del movimiento alcista que esperamos en el oro y la posibilidad de que la relación oro / plata continúe contrayéndose a niveles más bajos. Recientemente, la relación Oro / Plata cayó de aproximadamente 93 a 86. Este movimiento relaciona el número total de onzas de plata que uno debe comprar para igualar el precio de una onza de oro. Actualmente, este nivel está de regreso a 89.5 ya que Gold se ha recuperado más rápido que Silver.

Pero, ¿qué sucede cuando los comerciantes se dan cuenta del hecho de que el oro y la plata se unirán cuando se produzca este evento de Crazy Ivan y que la plata sea el verdadero metal infravalorado en todo el planeta? En el pico de los precios del oro / plata cerca de abril de 2011, la relación oro / plata descansaba cerca de 32 (sí, lo has leído correctamente). ¿Cómo se vería eso en la tabla de Plata, a continuación, si el Oro continuara subiendo a niveles superiores a $ 2000? Es realmente simple de descubrir.

$ 2000 (oro por onza) / 32 = $ 62.50 por onza para plata

¿Qué pasa si Gold recuperó un movimiento completo 100% de Fibonacci medido del rally anterior 1999-2011? Ese nivel máximo sería de $ 2700 en oro y el cálculo sigue siendo simple.

$ 2700 (estimación del pico de oro) / 32 = $ 84.375 por onza para plata.

¿Podría suceder así? Sí, en teoría, y en realidad, realmente podría suceder que el oro se recupere a un nivel que iguale una extensión completa del precio de Fibonacci al 100% y el nivel de relación caiga a niveles cercanos a 32. Si eso sucediera, entonces estos cálculos serían precisos.

Es por eso que creemos que el evento Crazy Ivan se convertirá en el catalizador de algunas oportunidades comerciales realmente increíbles y grandes cambios de precios en los próximos 6 a 13+ meses.






*PENSAMIENTOS CONCLUSIVOS:*
Nuestro precio objetivo al alza de $ 21 en plata está realmente silenciado en comparación con nuestras proyecciones de precios a largo plazo. Sin embargo, todo depende de esta fecha del ciclo de desglose del 19 de agosto de 2019 y de lo que sucede después de eso. Nuestra investigación sugiere que este movimiento de precios a la baja actual puede haber sido una explosión de volatilidad relacionada con la falta de liquidez en los mercados globales y para insinuar que los mercados son capaces de ser mucho más irracionales durante mucho más tiempo de lo que nadie espera.

Estamos a *solo 9 días de agosto y ya hemos cerrado 24.16% en ganancias* por la caída del SP500 usando SDS, y el estallido en oro usando UGLD, y por el rebote y rally de sobreventa en los mineros de plata SIL.

Instamos a todos nuestros seguidores a que presten atención a nuestra investigación, consideren sus opciones muy de cerca y se preparen para este próximo movimiento alejando parte de su cartera activa de los riesgos y adoptando medidas más protectoras. Este evento de Crazy Ivan está a solo 10 días y realmente queremos instar a todos nuestros seguidores a que no subestimen este ciclo de eventos.


----------



## L'omertá (12 Ago 2019)

Cuando la onza de oro esté a 90000 € venderé. No soy codicioso.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# asqueado: Hace tiempo que dejé a los Bancos más ladrones, empezando por La Caixa, luego SAN, BBVA, Caja Madrid y el "pufo" que dio lugar a Bankia, la CAM, etc. Ahora ando por el Sabadell y desde hace años. De momento, sin queja y NO pago Comisiones de ningún tipo. Te lo podrías mirar, pero diría que en las entidades bancarias con oficinas se requiere un ingreso mensual de una determinada cantidad procedente de la Nómina o Pensión. También un conforero te ha recomendado a Openbank y que funciona también muy bien. Yo me estoy planteando volver ahí también, por aquello de diversificar la liquidez.

De todas formas, te dejo el enlace del amigo tucapital y entra en el apartado de cuentas corrientes. Seguro que ahí encontrarás un sustituto a esos SINVERGÜENZAS. Aunque me temo que habrá un momento en que se hará casi imposible eludir las putas Comisiones.

Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo – Comparador depósitos

# kawalimit: Posiblemente, yo sea de los conforeros que más comprometido tiene parte de su Patrimonio en los MPs, pero yo NO puedo NI debo servir como ejemplo. Esa es una decisión que tomé en su momento y con ella sigo. Me parece que paraisofiscal ha sido bastante CLARO en su post y, al igual que yo, estima que esa decisión final le corresponde a quién esté "meditando" sobre ella. Y en este caso serías tú...

# timi: Hoy está pesando MUCHO la caída de los Bancos americanos... Lo del Deutsche Bank ya NO es noticia... La única que tendrá RELIEVE en relación al mismo será el anuncio de su CAÍDA...

# gorilaz: Aquí respetamos el DERECHO que cada cual tiene para meter sus "dineros" donde mejor le plazca, pero ya sabe que NO somos especialmente "amigos" del "papel" y menos asociado a los MPs. En cualquier caso, le deseo a Vd. Suerte en sus inversiones. Pero recuerde que en el "papel" SIEMPRE existe el riesgo de contraparte...

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardgar (12 Ago 2019)

Hola asqueado.
Justo esta mañana he visto un video en youtube hablando de casos de cobro de comisiones. No sé si será tu caso.
Te paso el enlace: 
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## angel220 (12 Ago 2019)

Como tienen controlada la cotización de Au y Ag, se lo curran bien pero lo único que están haciendo es un muelle para dispararse. (Mi opinion claro)
Saludos y buena semana

Pd: Openbank funciona de PM lo único que no me gusta es quien es al grupo que pertenece, pero operativa perfecta, rapidez y buena atención telefonica


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2019)

Pues yo acabo de realizar otro pedido de Plata... Es posible que baje, pero tampoco va ya de 1 o 2 Euros abajo. Otra cosa es el Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (12 Ago 2019)

Hola Fernando, pues mañana vere lo que me dice mi banco "amigo"   .
Son todos iguales y se copian unos a otros para que no tengas ninguna salida, de todas formas mirare como esta el mercado de promesas, porque al poco tiempo las cambian. igual que les pasa a los politicos con las chaquetas.
Gracias Ricardgar por el video, no es mi caso, luego salen en las noticias, que un individuo a agredido al un director de banco o empleada, no me extraña que la gente le pegue fuego, si son unos ladrones y sinverguenzas, luego a final del año, dicen que han tenido miles de millones de beneficios


----------



## timi (12 Ago 2019)

yo no estoy en ningún banco que me cobre 1 céntimo de comisión ,,, mi religión no me lo permite,,,,


----------



## asqueado (12 Ago 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No os veo hablar de ING, en el que llevo desde el 2012 y sin problemas. Nunca nada de comisiones, como debe ser. No se como estáis en el Santander, con lo ladrones que son, y que cobran por todo, hasta por las transferencias, cosa que me parece un robo en toda regla.



Yo llevo tambien algunos años en el san y sin ningun problema de comisiones, tengo domiciliada la pension, no me cobran nada por las transferencia, ni por mantenimiento de cuenta y no tengo tarjeta, primero porque no me gusta, en la ultima entidad que estuve, por bemoles tenia que tenerla, y tuve un problema con ella, porque me realizaron una compra a mas de 200 kilometros por una compra de cerca de 100 euros, cuando yo ni estuve alli en esa ciudad, ni compre absolutamente nada, tuve que denunciar la estafa y presentar copia de la denuncia en el banco para que me devolvieran el importe, a continuacion le deje en la mesa del despacho del director la tarjeta y la cartilla, y me di de baja de todo.
Lo de ING no lo veo muy claro para mi, yo quiero sacar el dinero que me haga falta por ventanilla, no por cajeros automaticos que ademas tendria problemas con mi vista, por cierto, hace poco tuve que pagar un recibo en otra entidad y no me lo admitian en ventanilla, si no fuera por cajero, obligue al cajero para que me hiciera la operacion en el mismo, lo consegui.


----------



## aug (12 Ago 2019)

"El oro en dólares estadounidenses está a un 25.7% de su máximo histórico. El 

oro en renminbi está a un 13.8% de su máximo histórico. El 

oro en euros está a un 3.2% de su máximo histórico. 

En muchos otros (principales ) monedas de oro está en su punto más alto ". 

Jesse's Café Américain


----------



## kikepm (12 Ago 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> En según qué paises, con parte de la población armada, creo que los políticos y banqueros se lo pensarían dos veces antes que hacer una confiscación masiva de dinero de las cuentas corrientes de particulares.
> 
> Tenemos la "suerte" de vivir en un país tan "civilizado"
> 
> Siempre me acuerdo que uno de los logros de la Revolución Francesa fue la creación de las milicia obligatorias, para democratizar el acceso a las armas y que estas no quedarán en manos de reyes y sus mercenarios particulares. Y la izquierda abogando desde las democracias occidentales en eliminar la mili....



Siendo como era un ejercicio de servidumbre involuntaria que afectaba a algo menos de la mitad de la población (las mujeres, los hijos de políticos y gente importante se libraban), no parece que fuera mala idea derogarla.

Perder un año de la vida de un joven que tenía bastantes más cosas que hacer que dedicarlo a nutrir de siervos gratuitos al casposo ejército español, me parece un avance en todos los órdenes.

Además, todos aquellos que defienden la esclavitud, bien pueden siempre presentarse voluntarios para pelar patatas, regar el jardín del coronel, recibir órdenes absurdas y dedicar su tiempo libre a los intereses de otros.


Ahora, si lo que se quiere es tener capacidad de defensa, hay vías bastante más efectivas Y JUSTAS que no implican someter a la parte masculina de la población.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2019)

Hola, kikepm: Creo que eres liberal y me imagino que estarás de acuerdo con esta frase de George Washington: "Las armas de fuego son las segundas en importancia tan sólo después de la Constitución, ellas son los dientes de la libertad de la gente".

En fin, la opinión es libre y hay que respetarla, pero entiendo que un país debe ser defendido por su población y para eso se precisa de la adecuada formación militar... que NO la de la Subayudantía de mi época.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Creo que eres liberal y me imagino que estarás de acuerdo con esta frase de George Washington: "Las armas de fuego son las segundas en importancia tan sólo después de la Constitución, ellas son los dientes de la libertad de la gente".
> 
> En fin, la opinión es libre y hay que respetarla, pero entiendo que un país debe ser defendido por su población y para eso se precisa de la adecuada formación militar... que NO la de la Subayudantía de mi época.
> 
> Saludos.



Por supuesto, no creo que en mi escrito haya un solo comentario contra la autodefensa. Entiendo que hasta el estado tiene el interés de proteger a sus subditos, pero ello no justifica esclavizar arbitrariamente a la mitad de la población en un sistema que a la postre no conduce a mucho más que al abuso, a la corrupción, a la negligencia y como poco, al aburrimiento infinito de los pobres desgraciados que tuvieron la mala suerte de nacer con el sexo equivocado.

Prefiero un sistema de defensa basado en, por ejemplo, un arsenal mínimo pero eficaz de armas nucleares, 50 sviones con gran capacidad defensiva, un ejército profesional de, por decir algo, 20.000 efectivos preparados y dispuestos a TODO, y una reserva armada que cada 5 años fuera a pegar unos tiros al monte para refrescar los cuatro conceptos.

Pero tener a 350.000 esclavos desgraciados que ni quieren, ni saben, ni son utilizados con la mínima coherencia y sentido común, como que no.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2019)

# kikepm: Yo prefiero el Sistema suizo... e incluso en determinadas circunstancias el israelí.

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (13 Ago 2019)

Repasando un escrito anterior creo que sobre el área 51, le recomendé Fernando que si tiene Netflix o como se llame viera un documental sobre Bob Lazard y no se que del area51 cuenta y es muy creíble los sistemas antigravitatorios que ya tenian en los 60/70 muy parecidos a los que siempre diseñó Víctor schauberger.
Se lo pasará bien yo no veo la tv nada de nada hasta meses sin ponerla pero le dije que me la pusiera mi sobrino y muy sorprendente hasta para mi que humildemente estoy muy al día.
A ver si encuentro el título exacto.


----------



## Energia libre (13 Ago 2019)

Se titula: Bob Lazar, area51&flying Sauber.
Es que no salió mi recomendación en el enlace de hace como 3 días, que lo disfrute si le apetece.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2019)

Gracias, Energía libre. Lo tengo en mis archivos en Inglés. Miraré de encontrarlo en Español dónde me dice. En este tema, al que dediqué muchos años, encontré ramificaciones muy interesantes que podrían explicar en parte el "origen" de esos "platillos volantes". Es conocida en este hilo mi afición al estudio del Nazismo y, sobre todo, lo relacionado con las "armas secretas" que estaban diseñando. Acerca de todo esto hubiera sido muy interesante preguntarle al General de las SS Hans Kammler, que "desapareció" y NUNCA NADIE tuvo interés en encontrarle, algo cuanto menos curioso y sospechoso.

Mire, como es Vd. científico, miraré de enviarle por MP un material que vale la pena que se lea. Es largo, pero muy desconocido. Va acompañado de un interesante material gráfico. Espero que me enlace bien.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2019)

Bueno, esta tarde hice una compra de Plata y parece que he acertado, aunque eso ahora mismo es irrelevante. Yo voy sin plazo...

Es normal que los asiáticos y los que NO lo son se refugien en los MPs... Cuando llueve se suele buscar un "paraguas"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (13 Ago 2019)

Buenos días , tenia la previsión de la plata a 18$ a final de año , pero igual me quedo corto
Fernando , compraste ayer y hoy se hace buena la compra , pero es que si se compra hoy , mañana también sera buena ,,,
por una parte estoy contento por lo acumulado estos años , pero por otra parte , miras hacia " abajo " y da vértigo
me estoy empezando acojonar , esta subida tan vertical no augura nada bueno y no estoy pensando solo en recesión , a los 1400$ la onza de oro , la recesión ya estaba clara. Espero que esto pare a los 1580 y suba de forma mas ordenada ,,, por el bien de todos.


pd: que esto no es el bc coññ , que con las cosas de comer no se juega
un poco de humor ,,, que no se enfaden los del bc


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2019)

Hola timi: En los anteriores máximos históricos la subida también fue muy vertical...

Creo que se va repetir lo mismo e incluso que se alcanzarán nuevos máximos. Hasta puede que haga "pleno" y acierte también el año...

Perooooo, la verdad, es que la situación es mala y PEOR que se pondrá o eso parece.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (13 Ago 2019)

Es lo bueno de los commodities, que cuando la cosa se pone seria la gente quiere entrega fisica, entonces los de los papelitos dicen, ah si, jejeje espera que rebusco por ahí a ver que tenemos, uy si están las arcas vacías, espera un poco que ahora vuelvo. 

Ha costado tiempo, yo llegue a este mundo hace dos años y no se me ha hecho largo pero imagino lo que han pasado los que llevan mas años.


----------



## tastas (13 Ago 2019)

timi dijo:


> Buenos días , tenia la previsión de la plata a 18$ a final de año , pero igual me quedo corto
> Fernando , compraste ayer y hoy se hace buena la compra , pero es que si se compra hoy , mañana también sera buena ,,,
> por una parte estoy contento por lo acumulado estos años , pero por otra parte , miras hacia " abajo " y da vértigo
> me estoy empezando acojonar , esta subida tan vertical no augura nada bueno y no estoy pensando solo en recesión , a los 1400$ la onza de oro , la recesión ya estaba clara. Espero que esto pare a los 1580 y suba de forma mas ordenada ,,, por el bien de todos.
> ...



Estaba pensando eso mismo, algo así como: estos metaleros, protegiéndose del desplome del sistema fiat, comienzan a pasar los eventos que llevan años pronosticando pero luego tienen un poquito de movimiento en sus metales y les acoj... sorprende.
Supongo que los miedo tienen más que ver con temas geopolíticos que con la volatilidad en sí de los metales, y eso es más razonable ya que si te apuntan con una pistola o te tiran gas mostaza de poco te va a servir tener un cofre de oro enterrado en una isla desierta.

Taptap


----------



## menok (13 Ago 2019)

Buenos días,

alguien tiene experiencia en esta web para comprar monedas?

Buy Cheap VAT-Free Silver Coins, Silver Bullion Bars, Gold Coins & Gold Bullion in Estonia | European Mint

Veo que tienen buenos precios. Aunque el tema del IVA imagino que igual que con Goldsilver.be?

El dorado coin hace factura con IVA?

Saludos!


----------



## FranMen (13 Ago 2019)

La CNMV vigila el riesgo de los fondos al nuevo cisne negro del mercado: la iliquidez
Lo que me mosquea es que en esta ocasión nos están avisando por todos lados (o que en 2009 yo no estaba tan atento)
Por cierto, China tiene su área 51 para “experimentar “ con Hong Kong y creo que van a actuar antes del 20 de septiembre


----------



## angel220 (13 Ago 2019)

O se ponen los cortos a trabajar de forma eficiente a la de ya , o a la hora de la comida, ya esta todo el pescado vendido, ahora mismo intentan pero no pueden.


----------



## Energia libre (13 Ago 2019)

Vamos a ver cuando el kilo llegue a los 50.000 dolar es que coño pasa.
Esta subida meteórica esconde algo ya no por el precio que sólo recupera parte de lo manipulado si no por lo vertical que es exagerado.


----------



## timi (13 Ago 2019)

lo siento , al levantarme y mirar las gráficas me he acojonado ,, después de mi dosis de huerto matutino ya estoy apunta para la siguiente fase,,,,

dejo esto



voy tomando nota por si la relación oro/plata decide volver a cotas mas normales


----------



## Jotac (13 Ago 2019)

Hola a todo el mundo! exacto!! de vertigo, y mas cuando es un mercado maniatado. En vuestra opinión qué hacer en estos casos, seguir promediando de a poco? dar un paso atrás?...para los cargados ya lo se jodíos, vosotros estais con las palomitas


----------



## Mochuelo (13 Ago 2019)

Por si no lo habiais notado 

THE GOLD BULL MARKET IS HERE


Como dicen, en un mercado alcista las sorpresas suelen ser para arriba. El gallinero geopolitico anda revuelto y el miedo empieza mella en la confianza de los toros. Bob Moriarty señalo que el DSI (indicador de sentimiento) estaba en 97, un valor extremo en estar "bull" en el oro, como todo contrario sabe, si practicamente todos estan de acuerdo en algo, cualquier cambio sera en la dirección contraria. Puede tarde un poco pero tendreis vuestra corrección. Por ahora, disfrutad del espectaculo.

Fijaos que el rendimiento de las mineras esta aún rezagado (creo recordar que el GDX supero los 30 en julio 2016 con el oro a 1.360) y la plata también, aunque empieza a moverse. Creo que ya hemos superado la fase de acumulación silenciosa y empezado la fase de "reconocimiento".

En el pdf que adjunto, hay análisis bastante interesantes sobre el petroleo y las "commoditys". De hecho estoy empezando a analizar estos sectores con vistas a destinar parte de los beneficios a sacar de las mineras de oro y plata. Veremos como evoluciona, pero veo un gran oportunidad en esos sectores a lo 2009.


----------



## MIP (13 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> O se ponen los cortos a trabajar de forma eficiente a la de ya , o a la hora de la comida, ya esta todo el pescado vendido, ahora mismo intentan pero no pueden.



Vuelvo a decir, los cortos no funcionan cuando la contraparte (el que compra) quiere lingotitos de verdad al vencimiento y no papelitos. 

Esto lo saben muy bien los bullion bank, y como son ellos los que tienen el cartel de distribución del físico, lo ven con suficiente antelación como para no entrar en ese juego y pillarse las manos. 

Cuando la demanda de físico baje volverán de nuevo a anticiparlo y a abrir cortos y así ganan doblemente, en los buenos y en los malos tiempos, que es lo habitual en las mafias.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ago 2019)

El máximo histórico en euros ya ha sido pulverizado esta madrugada a las 4.
Queda aún lejos el máximo en dólares...pero...ya solo está a 300 dólares... lo veremos???...


----------



## Tichy (13 Ago 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> El máximo histórico en euros ya ha sido pulverizado esta madrugada a las 4.
> Queda aún lejos el máximo en dólares...pero...ya solo está a 300 dólares... lo veremos???...



En realidad le ha faltado un pelín. Si veis las curvas de Kitco, el máximo estuvo en septiembre del 2012 en torno a 1376 €/Oz. Ese mismo año en noviembre anduvo por 1360. Lo sé porque guardo registro del spot al hacer mis compras y pillé un par de onzas por entonces, pensando que la cosa iría "p´arriba" tras la reelección de Obama...(en fin, es lo que tienen las bolas de cristal). Obviamente son mis compras más caras. Siete años he tenido que esperar para volver ahí, pero ya tengo toda mi colección en "verde".


----------



## Jotac (13 Ago 2019)

yo por estos lares caí con el oro a 1300...desde entonces soy un converso auténtico: ya no creo lo que me cuentan, miro en fuentes alternativas y, sobretodo, la familia me mira con ojos raros...ya estoy en el club! Eso si, me falta el dinerín para coger inercia, pero bueno, paso a paso...

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones al foro, somos muchos los que os leemos en la sombra y participamos de pascuas a ramos


----------



## L'omertá (13 Ago 2019)

timi dijo:


> lo siento , al levantarme y mirar las gráficas me he acojonado ,, después de mi dosis de huerto matutino ya estoy apunta para la siguiente fase,,,,
> 
> dejo esto
> Ver archivo adjunto 138910
> ...



Esto espeso ¿Qué tengo que ver amigo?


----------



## timi (13 Ago 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Esto espeso ¿Qué tengo que ver amigo?




Al precio actual del oro y la plata , tenemos una relación de 87 ,,, la plata esta claramente infravalorada
suponiendo que el oro no suba mas y volvamos a una relación del 2011 , el precio de la onza seria de unos 46 dolares
Ahora imaginemos que las dos variables jueguen a nuestro favor los próximos años ,,, podríamos tener fácilmente la onza de plata a 75$

pero todo suposiciones ,,,,,


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ago 2019)

Tichy dijo:


> En realidad le ha faltado un pelín. Si veis las curvas de Kitco, el máximo estuvo en septiembre del 2012 en torno a 1376 €/Oz. Ese mismo año en noviembre anduvo por 1360. Lo sé porque guardo registro del spot al hacer mis compras y pillé un par de onzas por entonces, pensando que la cosa iría "p´arriba" tras la reelección de Obama...(en fin, es lo que tienen las bolas de cristal). Obviamente son mis compras más caras. Siete años he tenido que esperar para volver ahí, pero ya tengo toda mi colección en "verde".



Según mis datos el máximo fue en agosto de 2012, entorno a los 1353 euros.
Pero en cualquier caso, también es cierto que si le aplicas la inflación europea "oficial" desde 2012, los 1356 euros de hoy valen, como mínimo, un 7% menos que hace 7 años.

Toca remar, sobre todo en Europeistán


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Llevo días insistiendo en lo mismo: Los Bonos...

Hace un momento, el Bono Alemán a 10 años en el -0,613...

No resulta nada "rara" está subida en los MPs...

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (13 Ago 2019)

Wall Street rebota con fuerza después de que EEUU elimine de la lista de aranceles ciertos productos, incluido los teléfonos


----------



## Forcopula (13 Ago 2019)

Hora de recargar!


----------



## Que viene (13 Ago 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> ABENGOA STYLE AMIGOS!!!



¿Qué tiene que ver Abengoa aquí?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2019)

Avisados andábamos... Ya advertí sobre los Cortos masivos que habian y parece que han decidido ejecutar parte de ellos cuando se buscaba refugio en los MPs...

NADA que nos sorprenda a los más "viejos" del hilo... Ya conocemos las "maneras" de estos HIJOS DE PUTA...

A pesar de todo la tendencia sigue siendo ALCISTA, al menos en el Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (13 Ago 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Según mis datos el máximo fue en agosto de 2012, entorno a los 1353 euros.
> Pero en cualquier caso, también es cierto que si le aplicas la inflación europea "oficial" desde 2012, los 1356 euros de hoy valen, como mínimo, un 7% menos que hace 7 años.
> 
> Toca remar, sobre todo en Europeistán



Si buscas aquí:

Interactive Charts | KITCO

Verás que ponen el pico máximo el 26 de septiembre de 2012 en 1376,5 €/Oz. Es el sitio que siempre miro pues me resulta cómodo el manejo.

Añado que también compré por entonces alguna filarmónica de plata a 28€ (por suerte, pocas), que ésas sí que duelen todavía. El ratio de entonces no se corresponde con el actual como vienen señalando otros foreros. Pero valga como orientación a los novatos que preguntan si "se les ha pasado el tren", que si "la plata ya está cara". Mejor comprar más barato, claro está, pero el que no esté en esto para el largo plazo, mejor que no entre.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Ago 2019)

Hay que aprovechar para cargar mineras de plata.

Menos mal que me quedaba un treinta por ciento de efectivo.

Qué suerte! 

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (13 Ago 2019)

veo que me han leído ,,, y que sea la ultima vez ,,,, las cosas se hacen de forma ordenada,,,
y ahora es cuando lo llevan a los precios de las 13:00


----------



## angel220 (13 Ago 2019)

Con lo bien que iba esta mañana, no se os puede dejar solos. Que salga el que abrió el grifo que se esta mojando todo


----------



## asqueado (13 Ago 2019)

Sabeis que hoy es martes y 13    

*Origen del dicho:
“Martes 13, ni te cases ni te embarques”*

El refrán nace pues como una combinación de elementos que *aconseja no emprender proyectos personales o laborales en un día como ese* ya que puede atraer consigo que no alcancen los objetivos adecuados. Mito o creencia, lo cierto es que pocos se atreven a pasar por debajo de una escalera o a levantarse con el pie izquierdo en un día como éste. 

En cualquier caso, esto solo es superstición y, si te lo propones, cualquier día es bueno *para iniciar un proyecto 

A mi me encanta los martes y 13 para realizar cualquier proyecto o compra*


----------



## Higadillas (13 Ago 2019)

putabolsa dijo:


> Veremos cuantos cartuchos como estos tienen para gastar a lo tonto.



Todos los cartuchos que gasten no son más que patadones y adelante a una bola de nieve que cada día se hace más y más grande


----------



## timi (13 Ago 2019)

como simulacro para este otoño no ha estado mal estos últimos 15 días,,,,


----------



## Desconocido (13 Ago 2019)

Bonito doji se ha quedado en el diario. La que han liao.
Por cierto, no puedo dejar de pensar que en el 2008 muy calladito se lo tenían y ahora van a bombo y platillo. ¿Qué preparan?.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Lo que está CLARO es que los Cortos utilizados han hecho un barrido de Stops con bastante profundidad y MUCHAS "pelas". Es INDUDABLE que han debido hacer MUCHO DAÑO a los que van en el "papel" más especulativo. Y me imagino que también han buscado el efecto "psicológico" para evitar que siga esa huida masiva hacia la "calidad". Al mismo tiempo, se han empleado a base de bien en las Bolsas y los Bonos... Para los que vamos en FÍSICO lo de hoy NO nos afecta... otra "piedra" más en el "camino". Ya estamos acostumbrados.

# Desconocido: Exactamente NO tengo una "idea" clara sobre lo qué preparan, puesto que llevo unos meses dándole vueltas al "formato" que puedan estar buscando. En cualquier caso, todo esto que está pasando NO me coge de "sorpresa" y ya lo avancé en un estudio personal y que me daba un 2019 complicado, para dar paso a un 2020 donde debería producirse un punto de "inflexión". Lo que NUNCA me he atrevido es a pronosticar la "naturaleza" del mismo. De momento, parece que el estudio va cumpliendo las pautas que me daba y los más "viejos" de por aquí ya saben que lo escribí hace bastantes años.. allá por el 2013. Nada de "adivinanzas", es simplemente un trabajo de Prospectiva y que puede estar equivocado en el "recuento" de los años, pero de momento va muy "fino"...

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardgar (13 Ago 2019)

Buenas tardes.
Os dejo el enlace del episodio de hoy de Keiser Report. 
Por favor, no os perdáis la entrevista a Egon von Greyerz.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## FranMen (13 Ago 2019)

Me da la impresión de que Trump se ha cogido hoy las vacaciones y por eso bolsas arriba, MPs abajo, veremos cuando vuelva dentro de 15 días (si es que aguanta tanto)


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2019)

Hola, Tichy: Mira, yo suelo trabajar para el FÍSICO con el chart de BullionVault y éste dice claramente que el pico fue el 18 de Agosto del 2012 en los 1353,32€ y hace unos minutos marcaba los 1344,58€. En fin, tampoco creo que sea tan importante y puede que ese pico que refieres se diera en intradía, pero ahora mismo NO caigo, la verdad. Dejo el enlace al gráfico de BullionVault...

Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault

Y ya lo creo que recuerdo los precios que pagué por el Premium en aquéllos tiempos, pero bueno eran para mis colecciones y fue MUCHO PEOR en el pasado cuando compré varias monedas de la FNMT. Me cogió siendo "pardillo" en esto de los MPs y por aquél entonces sólo me fijaba en el "valor" numismático... Dicen que con el tiempo se suele aprender y es verdad, siempre que no seas un cazurro de esos con la boina calada hasta los ojos... Bueno, hoy no la llevan y prefieren el "pelo pincho".

Y hoy es un buen día para "reflexionar" sobre lo visto y la capacidad que tienen para MANIPULAR a los mercados. NO se puede negar que han hecho "sangre", haciendo saltar Stops tanto al alza como a la baja y con GRAN PROFUNDIDAD. Eso sólo se puede hacer con un auténtico PASTIZAL y más en un mercado como el del Oro.

De momento, han enseñado los "dientes" y me temo que hay bastantes más Cortos masivos por arriba de los niveles máximos que hoy hemos visto y que irán utilizando para hacer más difícil la consecución y superación de los $1573. Será interesante ver las posiciones que se publiquen en el COT del Viernes y que recogerán las existentes al cierre de hoy. También podremos observar los volúmenes que tienen colocados en los Cortos...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (13 Ago 2019)

*Los expertos auguran que el oro siga al alza pese a estar en máximos*




Lingotes de oro (Foto: GETTY).

*OKDIARIO*
13/08/2019*16:15*

El *precio del oro* ha superado los *1.500 dólares por onza*, en niveles máximos de seis años, y *seguirá al alza* como activo refugio a medida que la disputa comercial se intensifica y los bonos gubernamentales siguen en terreno negativo.
"No se vislumbra el final del rally. El repunte en el precio del oro fue fuerte, si bien, aún le vemos al alza en el corto plazo", ha explicado el *jefe de economía e investigación de la próxima generación de Julius Baer, Norbert Rücker.*
En este sentido, el banco suizo *Julius Baer* ha elevado sus previsiones respecto al precio del oro a *1.575 dólares* por onza en un horizonte de tres meses y 1.525 dólares por onza en un horizonte de doce meses. Por su parte, *Ethenea* ha establecido el próximo objetivo para el oro en el entorno de 1.550 a 1.600 dólares/onza.

"La disputa comercial se intensificará en las próximas semanas, lo que debería alimentar la inquietud actual del mercado y respaldar los activos de refugio seguro como el oro", ha afirmado Rücker.
"Cabría esperar que el precio se estabilizara o incluso cayera si los rendimientos reales aumentaran, el dólar se fortaleciera significativamente o si los flujos de ETF se revirtieran", ha explicado el* gestor senior de Ethenea, Michael Blümke.*


Oro: Los expertos auguran que el oro siga al alza pese a estar en máximos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2019)

Os dejo un interesante artículo y que refleja lo que algunos pensamos...

Near Term Risk In Gold is Increasing – The Daily Gold

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2019)

De momento, lo que observo es un fuerte tensionamiento en los Bonos...

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (14 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tichy: Mira, yo suelo trabajar para el FÍSICO con el chart de BullionVault y éste dice claramente que el pico fue el 18 de Agosto del 2012 en los 1353,32€ y hace unos minutos marcaba los 1344,58€. En fin, tampoco creo que sea tan importante y puede que ese pico que refieres se diera en intradía, pero ahora mismo NO caigo, la verdad. Dejo el enlace al gráfico de BullionVault...
> 
> Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, del pico de septiembre a 1376 solo tengo la gráfica de kitco, pero de los 1360 de noviembre, tengo la factura de compra de coininvest con mi nota del spot a 1360. No sé muy bien de donde puede venir la discrepancia, pero sí kitco concuerda con mis propios datos y bullionvault, no, obviamente me fio de kitco.

En efecto es un matiz, pero me parece una discrepancia rara.

Por cierto, de la FNMT he comprado hace poco (en Alemania) por 8-9 euros alguna moneda de 2000 pts proof con la etiqueta del PVP de 3400 pts...de las de entonces...Siempre tengo de la duda de cual es el camino que siguen hacia Alemania las piezas no vendidas de la FNMT y a cuanto las venden. Supongo que al peso.

Edito: He entrado en bullionvault y lo que veo es que para datos antiguos es mucho más "grosero" que kitco, donde puedes jugar mejor con las escalas y por tanto ver datos más precisos. Seguro que viene de ahí la discrepancia.


----------



## timi (14 Ago 2019)

Buenos días , yo me largo unos días de vacaciones , gracias por las aportaciones y por el aprendizaje , pero necesito desconectar unos días ,leeré todo a la vuelta , pero mi intención es desconectar y cargar fuerzas para otoño

mantengan el chiringuito


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2019)

Hola, Tichy: Entiendo que si compraste en esa fecha qué mejor prueba... Yo en en esos años sólo compré la Plata de mis colecciones y algunas "ofertas" que encontraba por ahí... Generalmente, monedas de la FNMT.

Quizás, los gráficos de BullionVault a largo plazo NO sean tan fiables como presumía, pero desde luego no deja de ser llamativa la discrepancia. En USD suelo utilizar más a Investing.

Sobre lo que comentas, aún conservo algunas monedas de la FNMT que compré a un señor que lo hizo a su vez en El Corte Inglés y conservan en la caja el sello y el precio de ese centro comercial. Los más nuevos "fliparían" con los precios en Pesetas que se pagaban por aquél entonces. En fin, lo de ROBO se quedaría muy pequeño para poder calificarlos.

Y pasando a otra cosa sigue la masacre en los Bonos y, por supuesto, en las Bolsas... Parece que el "maquillaje" de ayer ha tenido una duración muy escasa, aunque en los MPs SÍ que parece haber surtido su efecto en modo "frenada", al menos a estas horas, pero dentro de unas horas y en días sucesivos seguro que tendremos una mejor "foto"... Si los Bonos y las Bolsas continúan como hasta ahora, lo más normal sería que emprendiesen de nuevo la subida.

# Tronald Dump: Si se diera un Bono estadounidense a 10 años al 0% NO me quiero imaginar en qué mundo podríamos encontrarnos...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (14 Ago 2019)

"El mercado es soberano"

Futuros USA bajando una media de 1,4 a 1,5
Dax (que si si que si no esta Alemania en crisis) bajando un 2
Ibex bajando un 1,9
Petroleo bajando un 1,55
Bitcoin bajando 6,76
dólar bajando
Y depues del rejonazo de ayer 
AU subiendo futuros 0,41
Ag subiendo futuros 0,78

Lo dicho el "mercado es soberano" y deben estar invirtiendo en tragaperras


----------



## angel220 (14 Ago 2019)

Menuda lucha están teniendo en esta ultima hora ( hoy también)


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: NO estoy siguiendo especialmente los MPs, y que están haciendo lo que es lógico viendo lo que está pasando en los Bonos y las Bolsas. En los primeros es en los que tengo fijado el "radar"... Ahora mismo:

- Bono Español a 10 años: +0,139 (-34,12%)...

- Bono Alemán 10 años: -0,654 (-7,39%)...

- Bono EE.UU. 10 años: +1,596 (-4,99%)...

Sobran comentarios... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (14 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: NO estoy siguiendo especialmente los MPs, y que están haciendo lo que es lógico viendo lo que está pasando en los Bonos y las Bolsas. En los primeros es en los que tengo fijado el "radar"... Ahora mismo:
> 
> - Bono Español a 10 años: +0,139 (-34,12%)...
> 
> ...



Que le resulta sorprendente de la bajada de los bonos, es ya normal he oído hablar hasta de 14 billones con rentabilidad negativa a vencimiento.
Que correlación quiere sacar, lo digo pensando en que ya existia antes de la subida rapida del oro.
Escuché creo que en keiser report a un tipo importante que podrían llegar a un - 25% en el transcurso de pocos años, cualquier cosa.
Lo bueno es que resultan deflacionarios ya que hacen desaparecer la pasta claro que para el oro la inflación y no digamos la hiperinflación es su gasolina aunque como se vé los intereses negaticos no le van mal.


----------



## asqueado (14 Ago 2019)

Bolsas

*El temor a una recesión en Alemania desata el pánico en las bolsas europeas*






Empresas-temem-hiuda-Alemania-Inversiones-nucleares-interior

*B. Jiménez y N. Mateos Magariño*
14/08/2019*14:14*

El principal índice de la Bolsa española, el Ibex 35, ha alcanzado un* nuevo mínimo anual* y se situaba a media sesión *por debajo de los 8.600 puntos,* con una caída de alrededor de un 1,5%. El resto de *plazas europeas presentan también pérdidas* después de que se haya publicado que el PIB de Alemania retrocedió un 0,1% en el segundo trimestre del año, dejando a la economía más grande de Europa *al borde de la recesión.*
A pesar de las caídas que presentan este miércoles las plazas europeas, en la jornada del martes todas cerraron en positivo, impulsadas por la decisión del presidente de Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, de retrasar los aranceles impuestos a determinados bienes chinos. Sin embargo, el optimismo entre los inversores no ha durado demasiado y nada más comenzar la sesión, los principales *valores expuestos a la guerra comercial se desplomaban en el parqué español.*
En el Ibex 35 las caídas están lideradas por* ArcelorMittal, que se desploma por encima de un 7%,* seguida por Ence y Acerinox, que pierden un 4,2% y un 3,9% respectivamente. El sector bancario también cotiza en negativo, encabezado por Sabadell y Bankia y únicamente cinco valores presentan subidas dentro del selectivo.

*Nuria Álvarez*, analista de Renta 4, destaca que "el Ibex cae en línea con el resto de índices europeos. Aunque este martes las bolsas se tomaron un respiro al conocerse la decisión de Estados Unidos sobre los aranceles, nosotros pensamos que hoy el mercado está recogiendo dos factores. Por un lado los *datos de China* (producción industrial y ventas al por menor) que han salido peor de lo esperado y por otro, la confirmación de la *caída del PIB en Alemania*en el segundo trimestre de 2019 (segunda vez en los últimos cuatro trimestres). Este dato ha hecho saltar las alarmas de que *la economía entre en recesión por primera vez en seis años y medio".*
"Tras la subida generalizada de los mercados de este martes, Europa hoy se mostraba escéptica debido a que la *debilidad económica continúa presente.*Además, China informó de una serie de datos inesperadamente débiles en julio, incluyendo una caída sorpresa en el crecimiento de la producción industrial a un mínimo de más de 17 años, lo que subraya el aumento de las grietas económicas a medida que se intensifica la guerra comercial con los Estados Unidos", ha señalado *Sergio Ávila*, analista de IG Markets.

Riesgos geopolíticos
A la guerra comercial y la caída del PIB alemán se unen *otros conflictos geopolíticos* que han ido lastrando la evolución de los parqués europeos en los últimos días. Entre ellos destacan la moción de censura presentada por *Matteo Salvini en Italia y la crisis vivida en Argentina* tras la derrota de Mauricio Macri. A estos dos factores de riesgo para las bolsas se une la situación en Reino Unido con el ‘Brexit’, que se ha visto agravada tras el nombramiento de Boris Johnson como primer ministro del país.
"A esto se le unen todos los frentes abiertos con los que llevamos tiempo, como la guerra comercial y el ‘Brexit’, y otros más recientes como es el tema de Italia y lo de Argentina", subraya Álvarez.

UE: El temor a una recesión en Alemania desata el pánico en las bolsas europeas


----------



## angel220 (14 Ago 2019)

Como lo sabes, y si hacen como hace unos días los los futuros USA mañana aparecerán con un +2%
"el mercado es soberano"


----------



## Lego. (14 Ago 2019)

Jotac dijo:


> , sobretodo, la familia me mira con ojos raros...ya estoy en el club!



Cuando te miren raro les dices "_Tengo mis reservas en la misma divisa que los bancos centrales. Si ellos no son tontos yo tampoco"._


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2019)

Hola, Energia libre: NO ando muy bien de tiempo para desarrollar este post, pero mi interés por la evolución de los Bonos es de "básica": los Bonos SIEMPRE se adelantan a los mercados de acciones, SIEMPRE... Y sobre todo constituyen un indicador adelantado de los Cracks.

¿Tipos de interés al -25% en Occidente? NI DE COÑA los vamos a ver... Antes arderá TODO. NO es por ser "catastrófico", pero le diré que a nivel histórico, es decir en una franja amplia de Siglos, los tipos de interés SIEMPRE han sido POSITIVOS, pero BAJOS. Algo que ya demostré en su momento en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Lego. (14 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tichy: Mira, yo suelo trabajar para el FÍSICO con el chart de BullionVault y éste dice claramente que el pico fue el 18 de Agosto del 2012 en los 1353,32€ y hace unos minutos marcaba los 1344,58€. En fin, tampoco creo que sea tan importante y puede que ese pico que refieres se diera en intradía, pero ahora mismo NO caigo, la verdad. Dejo el enlace al gráfico de BullionVault...
> 
> Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault




según goldprice.org el pico fue el 3 de octubre de 2012 con 1377,41




de acuerdo en que no es importante la diferencia, pero me extraña que haya divergencia en los datos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2019)

Hola, Overflow: Bueno, el caso es que el conforero Tichy compró a ese precio y "conociéndole" doy por bueno el mismo. Total, hemos colocado tres gráficos diferentes y cada cual va a su "bola"... Tampoco creo que sea tan importante unos meses arriba o abajo.

Saludos.


----------



## PalPueblo (14 Ago 2019)

La verdad es que caballeros, no parecen ustedes metaleros, que si euro arriba euro abajo, como si ese número indicará algún tipo de "verdad" o estuviera basado en algo... ciertamente, no sabrán ni ellos que día fue, ¿qué más les da? tienen tanta mierda en el cajón que saben que su valor real es mucho más. 

Si llega un día que el oro valga su peso en "oro" (Valga la redundancia) ese día dará igual haber comprado a máximos, hasta el papel que te dé el gobierno por haberte "expropiado" tu oro será mucho mejor que no tener nada.


----------



## AHOREITOR (14 Ago 2019)

Madre mía la que esta por venir...
Hablamos de los deberes hechos, pero uno nunca sabe si los tiene suficientemente hechos.
Ademas siempre he tirado más para la plata, que su comportamiento en diferente al del oro.
Pero bueno, vamos a por algunas onzas mas de SILVER y algunos 1/4 de JORO antes de que sean inalcanzables para los salarios mediocres.


----------



## Energia libre (14 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Energia libre: NO ando muy bien de tiempo para desarrollar este post, pero mi interés por la evolución de los Bonos es de "básica": los Bonos SIEMPRE se adelantan a los mercados de acciones, SIEMPRE... Y sobre todo constituyen un indicador adelantado de los Cracks.
> 
> ¿Tipos de interés al -25% en Occidente? NI DE COÑA los vamos a ver... Antes arderá TODO. NO es por ser "catastrófico", pero le diré que a nivel histórico, es decir en una franja amplia de Siglos, los tipos de interés SIEMPRE han sido POSITIVOS, pero BAJOS. Algo que ya demostré en su momento en este hilo.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya pero como bien dice bonos con interes negativo no han existido nunca, con lo cual las leyes oferta/demanda no funcionan luego no puede uno hacerse una idea de que porqueria de mercado es este.
Lo basico es que en economia financiera los intereses negativos es una subversión no digo de las leyes o principios economicos que no existen porque tampoco la economia es ninguna ciencia sino del sentido común ;y de la logica del dinero, personalmente nunca crei que pudiera ver algo asi, es que es absurdo y sabe lo peor que quizá alguien que compre bonos de cualquier estado a p.ej. 20 años (no digamos a 100 como en Austria) igual hasta acierta y por lo menos tras ese periodo recobra algo que pueda serle util para adquirir cosas.
Pero es que comprar bonos a 100 años vista ya es de majaretas totales a menos que sepan que los interes negativos van a seguir bajando y puedan vender sus bonos comprados a -1% a gente que cuando vaya a adquirir los suyos estén a -10%, un despipote.
Vaya capitalismo de m....., esto no se lo cree nadie es de locos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2019)

Hola, Energia libre: Si estamos de acuerdo... Vivimos en un mundo de auténtica "sinrazón" en todos los terrenos, pero en el financiero ya es de PSICOPATÍA ABSOLUTA... Mire, le voy a explicar algo que es INCOMPRENSIBLE, pero que se suscribió enseguida: la empresa danesa Orsted, y que NO es NADA del otro mundo, emitió un Bono a 1000 años -SÍ, con tres ceros...- al 2,25%... Hay que ser MUY BURRO para meterse en semejante producto, pero ya le digo que NO tuvo el más mínimo problema en su colocación.

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Energia libre: Si estamos de acuerdo... Vivimos en un mundo de auténtica "sinrazón" en todos los terrenos, pero en el financiero ya es de PSICOPATÍA ABSOLUTA... Mire, le voy a explicar algo que es INCOMPRENSIBLE, pero que se suscribió enseguida: la empresa danesa Orsted, y que NO es NADA del otro mundo, emitió un Bono a 1000 años -SÍ, con tres ceros...- al 2,25%... Hay que ser MUY BURRO para meterse en semejante producto, pero ya le digo que NO tuvo el más mínimo problema en su colocación.
> 
> Saludos.



Y por curiosidad con que periodicidad pagaba los intereses; espero que no me diga que al vencimiento porque entonces directamente..........
Yo conozco bastante bien como y quienes producen el timodinero y como ya sobre 1900 Henry Ford decia que si la gente normal supiese como les tangan la avenida principal de Deanbord (creo donde estaba la fabrica Ford) estaria llena de banqueros colgados de los arboles por el populacho.

Pero hasta hoy la mafia sionista creadora de las estampitasdinerodeuda se buscaba artilugios y algoritmos para darle una patiina de solemnidad a su estafa y mantenian una apariencia de rigor y estructura que parecía que sabian lo que hacian, vamos igual que hace la medicina y la farmafia con protocolos, jergas y prepotencia que nadie entiende pero al menos te engañan; pero ahora es alucinante si la gente no se da cuenta es "pa matarlos"
Hoy los bancos son una anacronia tan total que no sirven ni para cambiarte un billete de 20 € o pagar un puñetero recibo ya que o bien te dicen que si tienes cuenta alli o que los pagues el miercoles de 9 a 10 en una sucursal para todo Madrid , es que ni para eso nos sirven, exagero pero el BBVA suprime caja en el interior de las sucursales y yo les digo porque no os suprimis todos y os vais a paseo, lo tienen todo piratas e inutiles.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Ago 2019)

Otro dia comentamos el bitcoño, no su creación ni su maravillosa cadena de bloques si no su desempeño actual y se supone que se puede comparar con el oro hoy por hoy.


----------



## oinoko (15 Ago 2019)

veo a las mineras muy paradas y no acabo de entender porque.
con lo que van subiendo los MPs , lo normal es que las mineras multiplicaran la subida por x2 o x3 y en cambio están planas o incluso bajando las ultimas semanas.
goldcorp: mismo nivel que finales de junio.
buenaventura: minimos anuales.

A que os parece que se debe?


----------



## Que viene (15 Ago 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> veo a las mineras muy paradas y no acabo de entender porque.
> con lo que van subiendo los MPs , lo normal es que las mineras multiplicaran la subida por x2 o x3 y en cambio están planas o incluso bajando las ultimas semanas.
> goldcorp: mismo nivel que finales de junio.
> buenaventura: minimos anuales.
> ...



En caso de crisis potente, los estados confiscarían las empresas mineras por el bien nacional. Que no digo que ese sea el motivo actual del poco interés, pero como inversor, en caso de confirmación de crisis grave no me metería en mineras.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Ago 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> veo a las mineras muy paradas y no acabo de entender porque.
> con lo que van subiendo los MPs , lo normal es que las mineras multiplicaran la subida por x2 o x3 y en cambio están planas o incluso bajando las ultimas semanas.
> goldcorp: mismo nivel que finales de junio.
> buenaventura: minimos anuales.
> ...



Porque si inviertes en mineras tienes el riesgo del precio del oro y ademas que la minera tenga problemas desconocidos, duplicas el riesgo, además las mineras han estado muy tocadas después de tantos años del precio bajo del oro y necesitarán hacer inversiones en maquinaria, personal, etc.


----------



## zulu3 (15 Ago 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> veo a las mineras muy paradas y no acabo de entender porque.
> con lo que van subiendo los MPs , lo normal es que las mineras multiplicaran la subida por x2 o x3 y en cambio están planas o incluso bajando las ultimas semanas.
> goldcorp: mismo nivel que finales de junio.
> buenaventura: minimos anuales.
> ...



Buenas noches. Goldcorp capitaliza más o menos como Telefónica. Lleva una buena subida en el año, de hecho está en máximos anuales. Es una de las mayores mineras del mundo, después de su fusión, algo que también tendrá que digerir. Por lo tanto, es mejor que suban poco a poco que subidas verticales, en las que luego termina perdiendo en pocos días lo ganado anteriormente. Ten en cuenta también que este valor pasó en 2016 de 16 a 42 $. Yo creo que para la que está cayendo no se están comportando mal las mineras.


----------



## nicklessss (15 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> ... a menos que sepan que los interes negativos van a seguir bajando y puedan vender sus bonos comprados a -1% a gente que cuando vaya a adquirir los suyos estén a -10%, un despipote.
> ...


----------



## Pintxen (15 Ago 2019)

nicklessss dijo:


>



Como haya vida inteligente en algún lugar del universo capaz de observarnos (matemáticamente se puede afirmar que la hay o la ha habido, otra cosa es que esté lo suficientemente accesible en el espacio y en el tiempo) estará flipando, me da hasta verguenza ajena. Te venden la moto de que unos papelitos de colores, o peor aún, unos numeritos en una pantalla son dinero real y ahora van y te dicen que si te guardan esos papelitos durante 10 años, al finalizar ese plazo te van a entregar menos papelitos, a pesar de que transcurrido ese tiempo necesitarás más papelitos que ahora para adquirir un pan, un tanga de leopardo o una entrada para ver a los Rolling Stones (si señores, todavía seguirán tocando!!! )


----------



## Nanote (15 Ago 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> veo a las mineras muy paradas y no acabo de entender porque.
> con lo que van subiendo los MPs , lo normal es que las mineras multiplicaran la subida por x2 o x3 y en cambio están planas o incluso bajando las ultimas semanas.
> goldcorp: mismo nivel que finales de junio.
> buenaventura: minimos anuales.
> ...



Las mineras más que estas subidas verticales lo que necesitan es que se mantenga durante meses un precio alto para ir haciendo caja, que están muy tocadas... Supongo que en los resultados del tercer trimestre si esto se mantiene alguna alegria nos deberiamos llevar


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Es posible que hoy vuelvan intentar "maquillar" las Bolsas y, posiblemente, seguir "frenando" la subida de los MPs. Hace unos minutos, el Oro andaba por los $1522,15 y la Plata en los $17,168. Ayer, viendo cómo terminaban las Bolsas estadounidenses e incluso durante toda la sesión, era el día idóneo para continuar con el "escape", pero entiendo que esos Cortos están haciendo "pupa", aunque NO nos "enteremos", al menos algunos...

# Energia libre: En el caso de Orsted el interés del 2,25% se paga cada año. También hay que explicar que tiene una primera ventana para amortizar dichos Bonos en el 2024. Si lo hiciera, NO cabe duda de que habría sido una buena inversión para sus poseedores, pero dudo de que lo haga. Tiene un margen más que suficiente para declararse "insolvente", ya me entiende.

Este mundo de los Bonos lo conozco bastante bien y es que me ha ido mucho mejor ahí que en las Bolsas. De hecho todavía tengo una cartera muy importante de ellos en un PPA que me vence en algo menos de dos años. En principio, su composición NO tiene "riesgo", pero claro que puede verse afectada si esto se va al "carajo"... En cualquier caso, se hizo con una finalidad y si llegamos ahí habrá cumplido con ese objetivo que diseñé en su momento. Ahora apenas es rentable, pero sigue teniendo retornos positivos y que ya es mucho tal y como están los Bonos.

Por cierto, en su momento fueron muy comentados los llamados Bonos de la "Bella Durmiente" y que emitió Walt Disney Company en Julio de 1993. Se trató de Bonos a 100 años por valor de $300 y con un interés anual del 7,55% con pago semestral. La devolución del principal se realizará en el 2093. La empresa se reservó el derecho de rescatar los Bonos a partir de los 30 años de la emisión (año 2023) al 103% del valor nominal.

Y poco tiempo después, fue Coca Cola quién siguió sus pasos al emitir $150 de Bonos idénticos a 100 años (NO rescatables por la empresa) con una rentabilidad anual del 7,455%.

Conviene matizar que en esos días el Bono americano a 30 años tenía una rentabilidad del 6,66% o sea que el diferencial tampoco era para "tirar cohetes" teniendo en cuenta la duración y las vicisitudes por las que puede pasar una empresa a lo largo de 100 años.

Perooooo es que los Bonos de vencimiento tan largo se remontan al 1954, en que la Compañía de Ferrocarriles de Chicago emitió Bonos con un cupón del 5% amortizables en el año 2054... Y os podría poner muchos más ejemplos, incluidos los Bonos emitidos por los Gobiernos de distintos países...

Por otro lado, Energia libre, Vd. es muy libre de tocar el tema del BitCoin y del "Criptomundo", pero en este hilo hay una "tregua" NO escrita por la que se prefiere NO tocar el tema. El mismo ha dado lugar a debates muy agrios y enfrentamientos entre conforeros y lo mejor es dejarlo estar. También hay que respetar que muchos de los que andan por aquí están metidos en los MPs y también en esas "monedas". En lo personal, ya se conoce mi posición contraria a estos "productos", pero cada cual debe ser "libre" de colocar su dinero donde mejor le plazca.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Hombre, dentro del "contexto" adecuado, el post de paraisofiscal tiene SENTIDO, al menos para mí, a fin de cuentas NO todos tenemos un mismo pensamiento sobre un tema determinado. Evidentemente, hay bastantes "grises" en su post, pero creo que es más una cuestión de semántica. A mí muchas veces NO se me ha entendido en lo que pretendía transmitir y a partir de ahí se montaron demasiadas "polémicas".

Al leer tu post, Caballero sin espada, me has recordado al malogrado Stephen Hawking y que advirtió de evitar todo tipo de contacto con una posible civilización extraterrestre, ya que terminaríamos... "aplastados como microbios" (textual).

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Ago 2019)

Hombre lo que pretendía con el Bitcoño era hacer una comparativa con el oro físico ya que la subida o bajada de ambos suelen ir juntas cuando empieza a haber problemas en el FIAT y la economia en general solo eso y que se vieran las garantias que uno y otro ofrecen a sus poseedores pero si ya está tratado y encima generó tensiones pues nada a otra cosa.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Ago 2019)

A mi si me resulta interesante lo que dicen Paraiso Fiscal y Caballero sin espada ya que siempre hay que preguntarse el para qué de las cosas, p.ej. atesoro MP para qué, por cuanto tiempo, los disfrutaré yo o serán par mis descendientes, pretendo incrementar mi fortuna o asegurar mi vida, etc.
las preguntas y otras muchas que la gente se hace o debería hacerse determinan su politica en la compra y mantenimiento de los Mp. Yo creo que entre los metaleros de medio pelo (como pueda ser yo) se da mucho la imagen (exagerando) de extasiarse viendo sus lingotes como en los cuadros del judio usurero o los comics del tio gilito y para mi esa es una actitud no positiva.


----------



## asqueado (15 Ago 2019)

*El peligro real de que desaparezca el dinero en efectivo (y no te va a gustar)*






Dinero en efectivo @Gtres

*OKDIARIO*
15/08/2019*08:00*

*El papel moneda cada vez se utiliza menos, pero ¿qué pasaría si nos obligasen a dejar de usarlo? Las consecuencias podrían ser dramáticas para todos.*
¿Qué pasaría si *desapareciera el dinero en efectivo*? ¿Cómo operaríamos? Pensarás que a ti no te supondría apenas ningún desbarajuste, ya que* pagas casi todo con tarjeta* o mediante transacciones bancarias. Pero ¿y si te obligarían a seguir haciéndolo así? ¿Qué consecuencias traería y cómo te afectaría realmente?
Parece un tema baladí y lejano, pero no lo es. En *Suecia*, de hecho, ya se están planteando la desaparición total del dinero en papel moneda en todo el territorio para el año 2023, ya que casi cuatro de cada diez suecos nunca utilizan el efectivo o solo lo hacen una o dos veces al año. De hecho, los que emplean monedas y billetes solo representan el 25%, según una encuesta elaborada por _Insight Intelligence_.
No obstante, las autoridades suecas están echando el freno a los planes debido a que no saben realmente qué *consecuencias* traería *operar solo de forma digital.* Y lo cierto es que fulminar el papel moneda puede conllevar numerosos *peligros* de los que no somos conscientes.

*El peligro real de que desaparezca el dinero en efectivo*
*Jubilados*, músicos callejeros, artistas, inmigrantes, *pobres* y personas sin hogar son algunos de los directamente damnificados por la posible desaparición del *dinero en efectivo. *Un informe independiente sobre el uso de papel moneda publicado en Reino Unido llegó a la conclusión de que la prisa por adoptar los pagos digitales como la única forma posible de pago puede *dejar a atrás a los sectores más vulnerables* de la sociedad.
Los investigadores, tras consultar con banqueros centrales, asociaciones de consumidores y una comisión multipartidista sueca, llegaron a la conclusión de que *se debía estudiar todo con mucha cautela* con el fin de incluir a todas las personas dentro de la economía digital.

Los *costes sociales* de retirar el papel moneda serían* inenarrables*. Es cierto que los pagos digitales conllevan beneficios (facilidad y comodidad de uso, la posibilidad de reducir gastos de las empresas, y el control de la evasión fiscal, corrupción y crimen organizado), pero también pueden *provocar auténticos estragos* sociales.





Tarjetas bancarias @Gtres

Al respecto, existe una creciente preocupación por aquellos que *no tienen tarjetas de crédito* o cuentas bancarias, que tienen dificultades para utilizar smartphones y ordenadores, o más aún, que no pueden acceder a conexión a internet.
Suecia es consciente, por ello su banco central ha instado a todos los bancos a que *sigan ofreciendo dinero en efectivo*. De hecho, se ha incrementado un 7% la circulación de papel moneda en 2018, respecto al año anterior, según el Banco Central Europeo (BCE).
El informe mencionado anteriormente es extremadamente claro: la experiencia de Suecia "señala los peligros de una sociedad sin efectivo: *millones de personas podrían quedar excluidas* de la economía y podrían sufrir aislamiento, explotación, deudas y costes crecientes".

*Sin efectivo seremos esclavos del sistema*

Además de la* exclusión de millones de personas*, podemos caer en un peligro casi de mayor importancia: la *pérdida absoluta de libertad* como individuos.
*Brett Scott*, exbróker y articulista en _The Guardian_, detalla en su libro ‘Hackeando el futuro del dinero‘ (Ed. Profit) que uno de los mayores riesgos de la desaparición del efectivo es la *gentrificación de las transacciones*, que solo favorecerían "la vigilancia y control financieros", lo que nos restaría libertad..
"El pago digital, en el que es necesaria la actuación de varios intermediarios, tiene graves consecuencias que favorecen el *dominio de las empresas financieras* transnacionales, de cuyo poder e influencia es imposible escapar", detalla. Es decir, si desaparece el efectivo, estas empresas *controlarán todo lo que hacemos*, cada cuánto, cuándo y dónde.
Además, estas empresas *podrán bloquear nuestras operaciones* y le darán poder al Estado para* congelar nuestro dinero* si así lo estimase oportuno; todo ello sin olvidar que si todo el pago fuese digital corremos el inminente *riesgo* de que nuestras cuentas sufran un pirateo a golpe de clic.


El peligro real de que desaparezca el dinero en efectivo (y no te va a gustar)


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sin ánimo de trolear, te contesto a tu texto:
> 
> "Si no te levantas a trabajar, te mueres de hambre y de frío"
> 
> ...



Para llevar lo que esos dos llevan encima hay que tener esa cara y ese aspecto.

Si salgo yo con eso no vuelvo a casa vivo.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *El peligro real de que desaparezca el dinero en efectivo (y no te va a gustar)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando yo estuve cambié monedas y no me las cogieron ni en las tiendas libres de impuestos del aeropuerto, ni me cogian propinas en metalico ni podía comprar un chicle, nada. Aunque los Suecos deberian preocuparse antes de que desaparezca el dinero si los que van a desaparecer son ellos como pueblo; porque os puedo asegurar que están agilipollados, todavía más que los españoles, son infantiles y cobardes hasta la nausea y lo digo yo que les he admirado toda mi vida y aún lo sigo haciendo pese a todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Caballero sin espada: Creo que tus comentarios suelen ser bien recibidos, al menos eso es lo que yo percibo. Obviamente, puede haber alguna discrepancia, pero estamos aquí para debatir y compartir informaciones. Después cada cual que piense lo que quiera.

El caso es que la semana pasada tuve un incidente (gajes del oficio...) con un "pollo" como los que enlazaba paraisofiscal. Puedes creer que alrededor del cuello llevaba cerca de dos Onzas de Oro y pinta de "currante" NO tenía y SÍ de "chulo puta" o de estar vinculado a determinadas "sustancias". Esos "personajes" existen y en mayor número de la que la gente presupone.

# Energia libre: Yo suelo mirar qué hacen las Criptomonedas cuando los mercados suelen ir mal y es como dices: se nota la entrada de dinero ahí, al igual que en otros activos considerados "refugio". Eso NO admite "discusión" porque es así... Otra cosa es que nos guste o no el "producto". A mí desde luego NO, pero cada cual es muy libre de refugiarse donde le parezca.

# paraisofiscal: Pues, la verdad, es que están en ello, es decir en buscar la eliminación del efectivo. NO lo veo cercano, pero tampoco lo descarto a "X" tiempo en Occidente. Desde luego, su implementación sería complicada y dificultosa.

Saludos.


----------



## alicate (15 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sobre la eliminación del dinero en efectivo se habla mucho, tanto como de la igualdad de género y otras mierdas, pero nunca se dice toda la verdad. YO ESTOY TOTALMENTE EN CONTRA DE LA ELIMINACION DEL EFECTIVO.
> 
> Sería el sueño húmedo de gobiernos y mafia bancaria, poder controlar y dominar a todos con una simple tecla, pero eso es imposible de llevar a cabo, es como pretender que el oro deje de brillar, puedes apagar la luz pero en 8 horas se hará de día y volverá a brillar.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que a lo mejor no es tan malo que desaparezca el efectivo. En mi caso, si vives en un pueblo, y tienes amistades que como tú, tienen tierras y animales, el trueque sería la moneda de cambio.
Además de lo que significa de por sí, el trueque reforzaría aun mas los lazos de amistad compañerismo y amistad y de ese hoy por tí mañana por mí no podría oler nada la usura.
Ah, la usura. La gran culpable de que andemos asi...
Que tiempos aquellos que el que la practicaba lo pagaba con la vida.....


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Ago 2019)

alicate dijo:


> Yo creo que a lo mejor no es tan malo que desaparezca el efectivo. En mi caso, si vives en un pueblo, y tienes amistades que como tú, tienen tierras y animales, el trueque sería la moneda de cambio.
> Además de lo que significa de por sí, el trueque reforzaría aun mas los lazos de amistad compañerismo y amistad y de ese hoy por tí mañana por mí no podría oler nada la usura.
> Ah, la usura. La gran culpable de que andemos asi...
> Que tiempos aquellos que el que la practicaba lo pagaba con la vida.....



No funciona así. 

Recomiendo leer "En deuda" de David Graeber.


----------



## angel220 (15 Ago 2019)

15/08/2019 - 11:37 Actualizado: 13:33 - 15/08/19
China rompe oficialmente la tregua comercial y advierte de que tomará represalias contra EEUU


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Ahora desconozco cómo está el tema, pero allá por el 2011, es decir en su pleno apogeo, buena parte de los "Compro Oro" en España estaban controlados por mafias gitanas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Lo que comentas lo conoce también el Sistema, de manera que la desaparición del efectivo iría "acompañado" de muchas otras "medidas" que intentarían evitar determinadas "fugas"...

De todas formas, entiendo que SIEMPRE se encontrarían "resquicios" donde hacer efectivos nuestros MPs. Como he dicho SIEMPRE: a mí dame la "herramienta" y yo ya me preocuparé del "problema" cuando éste llegue.

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (15 Ago 2019)

En las prisiones el tabaco es utilizado como moneda. 

En los países turísticos del Caribe aceptan dólares americanos y euros, además de su propia moneda. 

No se puede eliminar algo que agiliza, por decirle de algún modo, la economía de la calle. Todo se ralentizaría y podría llegar a colapsar por diversas causas.


----------



## rory (15 Ago 2019)

Caballeros, ¿habrá una ventana para adquirir algunas oncitas o ya ha entrado en fase sputnik?

Me refiero a si habrá una ligera corrección para que entre algún familiar que le he aconsejado.


----------



## Lego. (15 Ago 2019)

otro día p'arriba, pasito a pasito.

a 6€ del máximo histórico.

Sobre el tema de sobremesa: yo creo que, si quitan el metálico, la gente que lo usa se pasará a la moneda del país vecino. En el caso de Suecia, al Euro. Sin más.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (15 Ago 2019)

rory dijo:


> Caballeros, ¿habrá una ventana para adquirir algunas oncitas o ya ha entrado en fase sputnik?
> 
> Me refiero a si habrá una ligera corrección para que entre algún familiar que le he aconsejado.



Uf, yo compre hace unos días temeroso de que luego se pegara un batacazo y veo que sigue subiendo.. de todas formas esto te lo puedes tomar como yo, inversión/ahorro a muy largo plazo, a la larga el oro subirá, y mas con la que está cayendo...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2019)

Hola, SumNapalman: Mire, la "Economía" ha cambiado tanto que ahora es casi IMPOSIBLE decirle que habrán pensado para la primera pregunta que formula, pero vamos de SIEMPRE: cuando NO se puede pagar, NO se paga... Evidentemente, eso conlleva unas determinadas "consecuencias", pero el futuro es sumamente incierto para saber si lo que ha "funcionado" hasta ahora seguirá haciéndolo o no.

Y respecto a endeudarse para comprar MPs, soy contrario a ello... Lógicamente, si la Deuda se lo permite, NO es impedimento para que Vd. vaya comprando poco a poco y dentro de sus posibilidades. Yo en una época determinada me centré en eliminar la Deuda que poseía, a fin de cuentas todos comenzamos con ella, a no ser que te lo hayan dado todo "servido" y eso sucede en muy pocos casos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2019)

Hola, rory: Hace la pregunta del millón... Yo veo al Oro MUY FUERTE, pero NO veo que pueda pasar así como así los $1573, de manera que SÍ que podría darse una pequeña corrección para coger más "fuerza". De todas formas, comprenderá que el "panorama" sigue MUY NEGRO y como continúen las caídas en los Bonos y las Bolsas, pues el Oro tenderá a subir... Hay unas determinadas "leyes" en la Naturaleza que los mercados NO pueden eliminar de forma permanente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2019)

Volviendo al tema de la eliminación del efectivo, hemos de tener en cuenta que hay un país con mucho peso en la UE y que es Alemania. Allí su ciudadanía es contraria a su eliminación y eso hace que NO vea su implementación tan cercana como algunos puedan verla. SÍ que parece que la misma está en la "agenda" de la mayoría de los países nórdicos (Suecia, Dinamarca, Noruega...).

Saludos.


----------



## rory (15 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, rory: Hace la pregunta del millón... Yo veo al Oro MUY FUERTE, pero NO veo que pueda pasar así como así los $1573, de manera que SÍ que podría darse una pequeña corrección para coger más "fuerza". De todas formas, comprenderá que el "panorama" sigue MUY NEGRO y como continúen las caídas en los Bonos y las Bolsas, pues el Oro tenderá a subir... Hay unas determinadas "leyes" en la Naturaleza que los mercados NO pueden eliminar de forma permanente.
> 
> Saludos.



Leyendo la noticia de GE se me antoja mañana un día de guano favorable a mayores subidas, razón tiene...


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Ago 2019)

#caballero sin espada  pienso igual


Namasté


----------



## Waterman (15 Ago 2019)

He leido que hay algunas EFTs basadas y respaldadas en oro fisico al 100%, por ejemplo ZKB Gold ETF AA EUR | ZGLDEU

Tengo dos dudas de absoluto ignorante en estos temas (perdon si se ha preguntado mil veces):

-¿lo que compras es realmente tuyo o es un papelito del emisor y si este quiebra pues te pueden dejar tirado?
-¿se pueden contratar a traves de bancos tipicos tipo bbva o ing o hay que ir a gestores mas especializados?


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Ago 2019)

Aprovecho para deciros que llevo años en la sombra leyéndo el foro y quiero agradecéroslo 


Namasté


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (15 Ago 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Para llevar lo que esos dos llevan encima hay que tener esa cara y ese aspecto.
> 
> Si salgo yo con eso no vuelvo a casa vivo.



E ir en manada.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (15 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *El peligro real de que desaparezca el dinero en efectivo (y no te va a gustar)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si dan una vuelta de tuerca más contra el efectivo será el momento de salir a la calle a por todas.

Si a ser vasallos de un régimen monárquico oligarcobancario partidocrático antidemicratico donde ni tan siquiera somos soberanos, le añadimos la esclavización total que supondría el fin del efectivo, sería la gota que colmase el vaso.


----------



## esseri (16 Ago 2019)

"Investing in the giant SPDR Gold Trust ((NYSEArca: GLD) – the world's largest gold-backed ETF fund – ended Tuesday losing 11.1 tonnes (1.3%) of its holding to 839 tonnes. It was the biggest 1-day liquidation since 1st April 2019. In contrast, Silver's largest exchange-traded trust fund, the $5bn iShares Silver Trust (NYSEArca: SLV), yesterday saw one of the heaviest 1-day inflow of 1.7%. "


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: El amigo kikepm podrá ponerlo en duda, pero os dejo enlazado lo que publicó hace un día "The Washington Post"...

Banks are now paying people to borrow money — and that's a really bad sign for the global economy

Y hoy volverán a intentar frenar la "sangría" en los Bonos y las Bolsas. Ya se vivió ayer a última hora en Wall Street. Y se está notando en los MPs (con un tímido retroceso) y sobre todo en los Bonos. Ahí tienen bastante "trabajo" por hacer y en Septiembre es previsible que el BCE lo haga y a "fondo". Os dejo como están a esta hora:

- Bono Español a 10 años: +0,053 (+26,19%)... ¡FLIPANTE! Estamos hablando de un Bono que realmente tiene poca "seguridad"...

- Bono Alemán a 10 años: -0,691 (+1,43%)...

- Bono EE.UU. a 10 años: +1,554 (+1,76%)...

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Ago 2019)

el reino de España está emitiendo ultimamente deuda a razón de unos 100.000 millones de euros anuales

la rentabilidad del bono español a 2 años (suele ser el mas demandado) está en el -0.54%, lo cual quiere decir q si toda la deuda española tuviera esa rentabilidad del -0.54% el estado español tendría q devolver anualmente 99.460 millones de euros, o lo que es lo mismo ingresarían en las arcas públicas 540 millones de euros por la jeta cada año, así por arte de magia

logicamente no hay nadie tan subnormal como para invertir en deuda pública con rentabilidad negativa, ergo quien lo hace es algún fondo q se ve forzado a ello por diversas circunstancias y sobre todo el BCE

europa podría haber encontrado la manera de solucionar los problemas de financiación de sus paises al usar la compra de deuda pública con rentabilidad negativa por parte del BCE, ya no habría q preocuparse por las pensiones ni por el crecimiento infinito de la deuda, ya que la situación se podría controlar facilmente aumentado la rentabilidad negativa, ello equivaldría a hacer una quita de deuda totalmente legal y por el montante deseado

esto explica pq para draghi el darle a la impresora no supone ningún problema, tb explica pq hace un año cuando cambié de hipoteca me hicieron firmar un papelito diciendo q en ningún caso el banco me pagaría intereses a mi por mucho q el euribor siguiera bajando

¿quien va a pagar esto?, por supuesto la clase media, los ahorradores, los ricos tienen sus asesores fiscales, pero a la clase media le tocará perder cada año poder adquisitivo via inflación y como los depósitos bancarios no ofrecerán nada por tu dinero, solo quedará el harakiri de la bolsa o el ladrillo pq los metales preciosos serán prohibitivos dentro de poco, así q la mayoría optará por fundir sus ahorros consumiendo, q es lo que el sistema necesita para seguir funcionando

es una especie de estatalismo disfrazado, y de comunismo en el sentido de q está diseñado para q haya una élite y luego todo el resto sean remeros via pérdida de poder adquisitivo de la clase media lo que llevará a su desaparición y los convertirá en remeros igual q el resto, para terminar de dibujar la pesadilla solo hace falta q supriman el efectivo, estaríamos de lleno en 1984, da miedo pensarlo

hubo un sueño llamado clase media, nuestros nietos no nos creerán cuando les contemos q éramos capaces de ahorrar, irnos todos los años al caribe etc...


----------



## Energia libre (16 Ago 2019)

Como que no está en tendencia primaria alcista; usted que pasa que escribe por escribir porque idea sobre el particular tiene muy poca.


----------



## nekcab (16 Ago 2019)

Waterman dijo:


> He leido que hay algunas EFTs basadas y respaldadas en oro fisico al 100%, por ejemplo ZKB Gold ETF AA EUR | ZGLDEU
> 
> Tengo dos dudas de absoluto ignorante en estos temas (perdon si se ha preguntado mil veces):
> 
> ...



A) Si quieres verlo en esos términos: SON papelitos. SALVO.... que compres el lingote estandard (a nivel de reservas de oro bancarias) ENTERO de 12,5Kg, q entonces sí te dejan llevártelo si así lo deseas.

B) A ver, bancos típicos como BBVA, Santander... es relativo. Me explico: al final no deja de ser un fondo, y al final los bancos siempre procurarán ser ellos los que creen sus propios fondos (reduciendo así a los intermediarios). Por tanto, lo que puede pasar es que en alguna ocasión, a alguna entidad "tipica" por atraer nuevos clientes, te "dejen" traer dicho fondo y simplemente gestionarlo ellos. Pero en general, la clave es ahorrar costes, y si vendes participaciones en tus propios fondos... AHI está el negocio. Por tanto, tomando literalmente tu pregunta te diría que NO se vende en bancos "típicos"


----------



## Energia libre (16 Ago 2019)

Yo no me obsesionaría con los bonos, en estados undidos ya han invertido la curva los de 2 y 10 años y que más da acabarán ofreciendo como en Europa interés negativo. Vamos a ver en economía el tipo de interés llegaba hasta cero de toda la vida y luego no había más y ahora se inventan esta mie.... de los intereses negativos y que más, el capitalismo es una pantomima; lo de GE de risa que tenga que ser un particular el que de la voz de alarma de las trampas contables es muy significativo de que la golferia esta en todo el tejido financiero de los bancos y las grandes empresas en Occidente.
Hoy el BCE comprará acciones de todas las bolsas y no las dejará caer como en USA sostendrán a GE, es todo mentira.
Oro fisico lo que está en el vertice de la piramide invertida y a esperar.


----------



## nekcab (16 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> "...
> 
> Oro fisico lo que está en el vertice de la piramide invertida y a esperar."



No lo he entendido del todo: ¿a qué te refieres?


----------



## angel220 (16 Ago 2019)

A mi lo que me ha llamado mas la atención es lo mas OBVIO, la forma que están naturalizando, blanqueando el IMPAGO DE FACTO por parte de los piases de sus deudas con los intereses negativos, en cualquier momento, cualquier cultura, cualquier sistema, el pedir prestado 100 y devolver 90 se considera IMPAGO, y lo están realizando de hecho, con la recientemente creada coletilla de " intereses negativos"


----------



## angel220 (16 Ago 2019)

nekcab dijo:


> No lo he entendido del todo: ¿a qué te refieres?



Imagino que lo que quiere decir Energia Libre es que ahora el oro esta sin ningún interés inversor , que manda la especulación bursátil y los bonos. Inmobiliario etc y el oro solo es una pizca de la atracción económica y cuando se de la vuelta se convertirá en la niña bonita de la inversion como es ahora la bolsa


----------



## Energia libre (16 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es posible que se refiera a la pirámide invertida de Exter
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 140447
> Ver archivo adjunto 140446



Efectivamente me refería a la piramide invertida de John Exter, perdón por la extravagancia, a veces me paso de listo.


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Caballero sin espada: Ahora desconozco cómo está el tema, pero allá por el 2011, es decir en su pleno apogeo, buena parte de los "Compro Oro" en España estaban controlados por mafias gitanas...
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto, conocí al dueño de una, gitano, que cuando pegó el bajón me dijo que perdió 50 millones en un día


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ago 2019)

A lo mejor el millón era de pesetas...


----------



## esseri (16 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y hoy volverán a intentar frenar la "sangría" en los Bonos y las Bolsas. Ya se vivió ayer a última hora en Wall Street. Y se está notando en los MPs (con un tímido retroceso) y sobre todo en los Bonos. Ahí tienen bastante "trabajo" por hacer y en Septiembre es previsible que el BCE lo haga y a "fondo". Os dejo como están a esta hora:
> 
> - Bono Español a 10 años: +0,053 (+26,19%)... ¡FLIPANTE! Estamos hablando de un Bono que realmente tiene poca "seguridad"...
> 
> ...



Es que en intereses negativos, se altera el concepto y los bonos ya no son una inversión, sino un impuesto encubierto a la riqueza.

Cuando todos los productos están referenciados a uno, monopolístico para más inri - el fiat infinito - , el regulador controla absolutamente todos los demás. Llevado a cierto punto, los bonos podrían ser un mal menor - equiparable a la "untada de protección" siciliana, ni más, ni menos por retórico que suene - ...éso, o echarle huevos y enfrentarte a tus propias especulaciones en sectores posiblemente más distorsionados aún hasta que lo que te lleve inexorablemente a cero sea que el sistema de transferencia entre burbujas especulativas controladas por el mismo producto, regulador y adláteres... te pille , por hábil que seas, a pie cambiado en uno de sus saltos.

Es un loop sin fin... y respaldado en los votos de paguiteros , cada vez más, cuya empatía con "los ricos" será cero ...a no ser que inventen también el "Voto negativo", que todo se andará.

Aquí , o te integras en los parásitos del establishment , beneficiarios en una u otra medida del riego preferencial de fiat infinito - desde el presidente de un banco central al barrendero de tu ayuntamiento - ...o descubres el vehículo de la castuza para su particular evasión fiscal - que ése, ni por el forro faltará - y , ojo!, también sus canales/agentes de distribución "bajo el tapete" - pues regularlo hasta el desvarío e incluso requisarlo se pondrán sobre la mesa con un chasquido dedos , como todo lo demás, y por tanto, su uso será marginal - . Desgraciadamente, no hay más...ya que el gotero de miserables evitará la causa común y la revolución .

Lo tienen bien curráo. Nunca vivir al margen - que no en la criminalidad, pues los criminales, son ellos - fue más difícil...y más que lo será.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: A veces hay que conocer bien un tema... Te lo digo porque ese gitano seguramente estaba dentro o "controlado" por una mafia gitana y eso NO sólo englobaba su "Compro Oro", sino muchísimos más... ¿Cómo se te queda el cuerpo si te digo que hubo una época en que casi el 90% del "negocio" estaba controlado por las mafias gitanas? Sobre temas policiales algo sé...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2019)

# Energia libre: Yo le doy mucha importancia a los Bonos y que "MANDAN" mucho más de lo que la mayoría de los mortales se imaginan... Con decirte que a los Bancos Centrales les preocupan MUCHO MÁS los Bonos que las Bolsas.... Prueba de ello serán las medidas que tomará el BCE el próximo mes de Septiembre. Se admiten "apuestas"...

Esto de los intereses negativos es algo que NUNCA he entendido, quizás porque yo tengo una formación muy "ortodoxa" de lo debiera ser la Economía... Dicho esto, me falta ver cómo sostendrán los mercados de Bonos si llegamos a esa Recesión que algunos "anuncian", pero que parece que ya está radicada en Occidente e imagino que también fuera, es decir a nivel global. Y si se trata de una Recesión de una intensidad mayor que la del 2008, ya veremos cómo capearemos el TEMPORAL...

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (16 Ago 2019)

He entendido algo como:
Se va a poner alcista así que habrá oportunidades para entrar porque habrá correcciones.
No sería mejor entrar ya, so de va a poner alcista? Qué precios vaticinado? Porque decir que crees que va a subir pero habrá bajadas que serán oportunidad de compra es como no decir nada.

Taptap


----------



## FranMen (16 Ago 2019)

Al final va a tener razón la mayoría de la población y nosotros somos los tontos, hay que vivir al día, o mejor, endeudarse hasta las trancad.
Mode ironic off


----------



## Muttley (16 Ago 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Al final va a tener razón la mayoría de la población y nosotros somos los tontos, hay que vivir al día, o mejor, endeudarse hasta las trancad.
> Mode ironic off



Franmen, la diferencia entre ellos y nosotros es que ellos disfrutan un “que me quiten lo bailao” y nosotros estamos esperando a que empiece el baile.
De momento parece que la bola de la discoteca ha empezado a girar.
Luego hay un tercer grupo que son los que ni siquiera saben bailar y nadie les ha invitado.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 Ago 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Al final va a tener razón la mayoría de la población y nosotros somos los tontos, hay que vivir al día, o mejor, endeudarse hasta las trancad.
> Mode ironic off



Viaje al caribe + tetas de la jenny + cayenne + zulo de 500k mandan


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Ago 2019)

Exclusive: China curbs gold imports as trade war heats up

China restringe la importacion de oro para evitar fuga de capitales.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Muttley: NO creo que muchos de los que andamos por aquí nos hayamos perdido mucho de lo "bailao", vamos que la mayoría también hemos y seguimos "disfrutando" de la vida. Otra cosa es que lo hayamos hecho con sentido común y que es el menos común, como bien dijo Voltaire. Tampoco deseo que mis MPs tengan un gran valor en un mundo insostenible.

# VotoMasivoBruta: Eso que comenta es ya pasado, al menos en lo que concierne a la gente normal de este país. Esto deja fuera a aquéllos que han sido, son y serán investigados por la UDEF... Quedan demasiados SINVERGÜENZAS sueltos.

Interesante el artículo aportado por Spielzeug. Bueno, ya sabemos que la China alterna el Comunismo y el Capitalismo en función de sus intereses...

Y dejo un artículo muy interesante, sobre todo en lo que concierne a la Deuda gubernamental de un variado muestreo de países. Va acompañado de unos gráficos muy "explicativos" y fijaros especialmente en el que se observa el volumen y la trayectoria de la Deuda corporativa. Totalmente DEMENCIAL...

China’s Golden Corridor - Gold Reserves and Negative Yield - Katusa Research

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2019)

NO, Tronald Dump, esto es MUY DIFERENTE a la Orden Ejecutiva 6102 que firmó Roosevelt el 5 de Abril de 1933 y que fue un auténtico ROBO. En cualquier caso, nada quita que cualquier país pueda aplicar algo semejante en el momento más inesperado. La "regla" ya la conocen.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2019)

# Tronald Dump: MUY INTERESANTE, aunque forma parte del pasado reciente. Gustará a los más "austriacos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Ago 2019)

No es una confiscación, yo lo veo más bien como un mensaje a la población china de que si quieren refugiarse en oro lo tienen que hacer en yuanes. En otras palabras, con dolares no se puede comprar oro en China. 

Casi toda la importacion de oro china se paga en dólares. El mensaje al ciudadano chino es: no busques refugio en el dólar porque puede que no lo puedas convertir en dinero solido. Ahora solo pueden convertir fiat en oro usando yuanes


----------



## kikepm (16 Ago 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Lo tienen bien curráo...



Para nada. El sistema económico que malsufrimos no tiene nada de especial. No hay nada en él que haya sido planeado a largo plazo. El estado, que es de lo que se trata, es una gigantesca y demoníaca máquina de saquear al personal, nada más, y nada menos.

Cuando los reyes de antaño se dedicaban a falsificar la cantidad de oro en las monedas, no se lo curraban bien, era la más simple de las estrategias para robar a los tenedores de monedas que emitía.

Cuando los bancos comerciales emitían billetes-oro que multiplicaban sin cesar tampoco se lo estaban currando bien, era otra vez la forma más simple de estafa, la multiplicación de los panes y los peces, solo que sin panes ni peces suficientes, y la engañifa a los poseedores de billetes bancarios que llegaban últimos a la caja del banco.

Cuando los estados crearon los bancos centrales para emitir en monopolio los billetes, estos ya existían tiempo atrás. La manipulación de los tipos de interés y la monetización de deuda del tesoro era, otra vez más, la forma más simple de llevar la estafa un peldaño más allá.

NADA HAY EN TODO LO QUE HA OCURRIDO QUE NO PUDIERA SER EXPLICADO EN TÉRMINOS SENCILLOS Y QUE NO FUERA LA EVOLUCIÓN NATURAL DEL SISTEMA MONETARIO BANCARIO ASOCIADO AL ESTADO.

El estado, como digo, no pretende otra cosa que parasitar a la población y evolucionará en la dirección de optimizar y depurar la forma de saqueo.

El límite es el que los expropiados consientan. Cuando estos decidan que no consienten MÁS, se termina el juego. Y el sistema monetario sucumbirá en un suspiro.



esseri dijo:


> Nunca vivir al margen - que no en la criminalidad, pues los criminales, son ellos - fue más difícil...y más que lo será.



Pues precisamente la respuesta dialéctica de la sociedad va a ser escapar aún con más frenesí a esta gigantesca ESTAFA.

Dejar de pagar impuestos es, en definitva, la forma de solucionarlo. Pero para eso hay que empezar a tener cojones y decidir por uno mismo que EL CONSENTIMIENTO SE HA TERMINADO.


----------



## esseri (16 Ago 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Para nada. El sistema económico que malsufrimos no tiene nada de especial. ...
> 
> Dejar de pagar impuestos es, en definitva, la forma de solucionarlo. *Pero para eso hay que empezar a tener cojones *...



Jeje...gracias por la respuesta, me encanta leerte.

Ves cómo lo tienen bien curráo ??? Es Golpe Ferpecto. - y no, no hablo de brillantez, sino de efectividad -.Jamás el populacho ha tenido menos dignidá ni menos afán de independencia. No pidas peras al olmo...en la última década o dos, el 80% de los hogares del mundo no se ha gastado un cubata en libros ( akí mismo, k se debería suponer cierta inkietud...post con más de 2 párrafos, lo normal es k "se esperen al DVD" ). Así k sin necesidad...no extrapoles tu perfil ni tus análisis a la media , k es "deformación profesional" - ...y generosísima, vive diox -. Y lo peor no es k no dispongan ni aspiren a esos recursos, k cada uno llena su existencia a su bola en este valle de lágrimas...es k cuando tú les sakes jugo y ellos no, lo pagarán contigo y no con kien les robe a la puta cara. Akí la vaina es soltar frustración, k de éso hay a paladas... lo de RobinJú no mola...k se jugaba el pescuezo, el piráo. ( Por cierto, creo k un ingrediente primordial de este desbarajuste consentido es k respecto a nuestros ancestros, la existencia, y hasta una existencia de puta mierda, está sobrevaloradísima. No pasamos , a estas alturas de estado del bienestar, de cómodos peluches de sofá y la gente no se jugará la vida POR NADA...y ésa ha sido la base de cualkier volteo de tortilla anterior . Akí no hay dios k patee el tablero o suelte una ostia en medio de la mesa sin importarle lo k venga luego...k es lo kprimero para dejar en bragas a la Castuza ).

Los mismos politicuchos, como todo lo demás, son los más fuleros y ramplones jamás habidos...pero es k no necesitan más. El talento o la disciplina importan un huevo. El monopolio real es el de La Ley...y tienen la excusa ferpecta para justificar sus mangoneos ( que en realidad, no decidirán ellos, sino "el pueblo" ).

De los mismos autores de "Bartolo el fontanero decide el mundo con su voto"...llega "A mí no me kitan impuestos...los míos y yo vivimos de ellos y voto contra el alacrán insolidario" - k no el libertario - . Y chín-púm.

Se hablaba hoy , o anoche en el hilo, de k se persigue la posesión privada del cash . Y ok, pero es k éso es epidérmico y dedolunista...lo k persiguen es la eliminación de la rikeza privada.Ese es el juego de las sillas. Los politicuchos llevan años pillando cacho público...y a estas alturas, lo kieren TODO, los yonkis, son ellos. Ese es el juego de las sillas.Echarte de la pura propiedad, monopolio de un estado "altruísta"k se la pateará como les salga de los huevos. EL personal vota estafadores de libro A SABIENDAS , encarcela con trolas al padre de sus hijos pork se aburren de él y además, "lo dice la abogada, Mari" y lleva a sus niños al cole para k los vistan de Barbie o les convenzan de k cortándose el pito con 11 años serán felices...amos no me jodas con "respuestas de reekilibrio social". Éstos no se han kagáo en la puta madre de nahide en la jeta hace 20 años...están desprogramáos.

En cuanto el 80% de la rastrera población humana no tenga un txavo , alimentada además por las limosnas de sus respectivos patronsitos, vendrá el premio jamás visto en la especie : La represión castuza de siempre...y legalizada por, AHÍ SÍ, la respuesta social... en nombre de la mejor causa.

De la jambre colectiva por el maldito cambio climático o el desekilibrio de rikeza global...a salir por la tele como Jesse James por defraudador , un paso. Y la tiña es mil veces más fuerte k la integridad, Kike.

Por cierto, sé k la tecnología "avanza k es una barbaridá" ...pero el primer beneficiado, sobre todo a niveles suficientes para implikar un volteo social, es el k maneja la pasta y el cotarro ( no hay más k mirar el genocidio legal de las farmacéuticas , los sistemas de seguridad sanitarios, el cuencoarrocismo impresentable... éstos se follan la especie por 4 daikiris freskitos, hombre...les preocupa más el resultado del próximo Madrí-Farsa , psicopatía en néctar ). Así k a cuenta del tekno, más k BTC o Gold en el saco, su 1984 sí k va a ser de mear y no echar gota.

Insisto : Dar con el vehículo de evasión fiscal de la castuza , k lo habrá - y en éso andamos por akí - y contactos para administrarlo "bajo el tapete". La conciencia social son los padres...y el consenso, más...y además, se cura a ostias ( y en estos tiempos de peleles capáos, encima, con media hostia ).


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Franmen, la diferencia entre ellos y nosotros es que ellos disfrutan un “que me quiten lo bailao” y nosotros estamos esperando a que empiece el baile.
> De momento parece que la bola de la discoteca ha empezado a girar.
> Luego hay un tercer grupo que son los que ni siquiera saben bailar y nadie les ha invitado.



Ellos tienen razón.

Disfrutan cuando aún pueden de lo que aún no han trabajado y nunca pagarán.

Nosotros hemos pagado su fiesta en cada una de las grandes crisis desde la del petróleo.

Ahora creemos que nos lo van a devolver con creces, pero a lo peor ya estaremos muertos.

En cualquier caso ellos lo disfrutaron de jóvenes.

Me vais a permitir una pequeña historia de las que seguro que vosotros conocéis muchas similares.

Antes de la crisis de las .com mi hermana trabajó durante unos meses con un conocido empresario de mi ciudad de unos sesenta años. Tenía un montón de pequeños negocios. Utilizaba en ellos el viejo método de no tener nada a su nombre, crear sociedades con las que solicitaba préstamos y subvenciones e iba impagando a todos sus acreedores y quebrando, mientras que ya estaba creando otras con otra razón social en otro sector distinto. Así tiró toda la vida.

Era muy conocido, se le veía por todos sitios, estaba en todos los saraos y se codeaba con todos los próceres y políticos de la ciudad. Todo el mundo conocía sus métodos, pero como ellos también tenían sus muertos en el armario, como todos en ese nivel, pues era uno de los nuestros, no estaba desprestigiado, al contrario. Ya sabéis como es este país, donde acaban de elegir a una presidenta de Madrid con lo que trae detrás y ella no se corta, saca la cara por su padre y por lo suyo sin ponerse colorada. Claro que desde Zpedro a Casado, pasando por todo el congreso, llegan al poder con los mismos curriculos trapicheros.

Vivía a toda pastilla, con porsches, ferraris... cada poco coche nuevo, chaletazo, pisazo y cochazos también para la mujer, los hijos estudiando en EEUU. Él se paseaba con una rubia cañón de esas que nunca se enamoraron de mí, a pesar de que yo era joven y guapo y él un gordo asqueroso. En fin, lo típico, el pack completo de palillero franquista de la época.

Mi hermana trabajó para él en una tienda de venta de puertas blindadas. Le pagó un par de meses y desde entonces nada, todo eran promesas y broncas... Como por lo menos cotizaba la SS mi hermana seguía con él, a ver si un día se levantaba de buenas y le liquidaba los miles de euros que le debía. Así pasaron unos meses hasta que la convencí de que lo dejara porque estaba haciendo el canelo. Cada vez que mi hermana iba a la tienda había follón, se ponía muy violento, lo típico de estos gañanes venidos a más. Era mi época de sindicalista y me ofrecí varias veces para hacerle una visita con un par de compañeros de esos que estaban curtidos en mil batallas y tenían las manos como las de los gorilas... y el resto también. Ella no quería líos y le pasó el marrón al Fogasa cuando la tienda cerró sin pagar a nadie. Era uno más de las decenas de pufos que había dejado por toda la región.

Empezaron los juicios, los periódicos, los embargos en los que no se podía embargar nada porque no había nada a su nombre... Todo aquello tan común aquellos años.

Total, que cuando se iba desenmarañando la trama, va el tío y palma de un infarto. Como Gil.

Si no palmase tampoco iba a pagar y el tren de vida ni lo apeó, ni lo iba a apear nunca. Su familia sigue a todo trapo.

Hace poco vi en la tele a Mario Conde negociando con unos peones de un cortijo que exigían no sé qué reivindicaciones a la entrada. Sigue viviendo como un Rey pero nada es de él.

¿Ahora quien vive mejor, el honrado o el pícaro?. Supongo que en Suecia o Dinamarca te dirán que el honrado.

Yo me hago mayor y ya no puedo dar marcha atrás. No soy tan mezquino como para esperar a que todo se vaya al garete para echar en cara a los demás que yo tenía razón. Estoy más evolucionado que todo eso. No encontraré satisfacción en ver como mi patria y mis compatriotas se hunden una vez más, como tantas desde el siglo XVIII. Me temo que de esta no levantaremos cabeza.


----------



## esseri (16 Ago 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿Ahora quien vive mejor, el honrado o el pícaro?.



No es una cuestión sólo de sacrificios o resultados. La elección, aunke se pudiese dar marcha atrás en el tiempo, no es tan simple. Y de hecho, puede k tampoco esas cuestiones fuesen tan decisivas en un cómputo general.

También hay algo , no poco importante, de "ir de la mano con cómo es cada cual"...o de "ké debes a los tuyos/ké esperan de tí" ...e incluso al resto, si no te ha hecho nada malo. Y no digo todo...pero algo, sí. Y llevarse bien con uno mismo o con tu gente, o sin demasiados problemas con los demás, no está mal para k este "paseíto" sea placentero.

De este tipo de hilos y kienes los frecuentan supongo k puede esperarse cierto afán materialista, ok. En mi caso - y ojo, la pasta me encanta...pero , también ojo, A SU PRECIO - lo k literalmente me revienta y no estoy dispuesto a tragar si puedo impedirlo es k me chuleen a la puta jeta, cosa bastante en boga y por parte de cualkier pelanas, por cierto. De ahí estas indagaciones en metales o criptos. Y es k en torno a la pasta se manosea mucha libertad...y sus peajes.

Pero lo k realmente me pone, como a Chinaski, es rascarme los sobacos. Y por ahí no ha ido mal. Ni irá. Rema EL K KIERE


----------



## MIP (16 Ago 2019)

El oro está en tendencia alcista confirmada desde que superó los $1370.


----------



## kikepm (17 Ago 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Jeje...gracias por la respuesta, me encanta leerte.
> 
> Ves cómo lo tienen bien curráo ??? Es Golpe Ferpecto. - y no, no hablo de brillantez, sino de efectividad -.Jamás el populacho ha tenido menos dignidá ni menos afán de independencia. No pidas peras al olmo...en la última década o dos, el 80% de los hogares del mundo no se ha gastado un cubata en libros ( akí mismo, k se debería suponer cierta inkietud...post con más de 2 párrafos, lo normal es k "se esperen al DVD" ). Así k sin necesidad...no extrapoles tu perfil ni tus análisis a la media , k es "deformación profesional" - ...y generosísima, vive diox -. Y lo peor no es k no dispongan ni aspiren a esos recursos, k cada uno llena su existencia a su bola en este valle de lágrimas...es k cuando tú les sakes jugo y ellos no, lo pagarán contigo y no con kien les robe a la puta cara. Akí la vaina es soltar frustración, k de éso hay a paladas... lo de RobinJú no mola...k se jugaba el pescuezo, el piráo. ( Por cierto, creo k un ingrediente primordial de este desbarajuste consentido es k respecto a nuestros ancestros, la existencia, y hasta una existencia de puta mierda, está sobrevaloradísima. No pasamos , a estas alturas de estado del bienestar, de cómodos peluches de sofá y la gente no se jugará la vida POR NADA...y ésa ha sido la base de cualkier volteo de tortilla anterior . Akí no hay dios k patee el tablero o suelte una ostia en medio de la mesa sin importarle lo k venga luego...k es lo kprimero para dejar en bragas a la Castuza ).
> 
> ...



Que te voy a decir. LAmentablemente el español de a pie es un esclavo, pero eso es algo de lo que no tiene (toda) la culpa. Demasiados siglos de servidumbre y exterminio de los disidentes eliminaron el espíritu emprendedor, ambicioso e individualista que una vez existió.

Sin embargo, con respecto a lo que se puede hacer, creo que te equivocas, no es necesario que haya una revolución o que un mártir haga algo que desemboque en ella.

El proceso podría ser mucho más sencillo.

Imaginemos, y esto es mucho imaginar, que una cantidad X de personas organizadas se negaran a pagar impuestos. No se que número sería el adecuado, pero ten por seguro que si un número suficiente siguiera este camino, ello supondría el fin del estado tal y como lo conocemos. El estado se basa en el consentimiento. La coerción funciona porque siempre se ejerce contra el individuo. El estado es un ladrón sin otra fé que la de expoliar desde las sombras. Sus esbirros son individuos cobardes que solo ejercen poder en la medida en que las personas aceptan su imposición.

Una rebelión fiscal supondría, de facto, el principio del fin del sistema actual de saqueo.

Y no debemos creer que esto es algo que no pueda ocurrir. YA ha ocurrido y volverá a repetirse siempre y cuando se den dos circunstancias, no necesariamente a la vez: un grupo de personas concienciadas y motivadas por la maldad inherente del estado y un estado de saqueo que supere cierto umbral.

El nacimiento de los EE.UU, fue originado por una rebelión fiscal. En un principio el estado nuevo que se creó fue radical con respecto a los poderes que se podían, y debían, conferir al estado. El constitucionalismo nació con la mente puesta en este objetivo.

Es verdad que fracasó con el paso del tiempo en su objetivo, la historia del S. XIX es la de un sistema político que fue troleado desde el propio estado hasta hacer cosas impensables por quienes desarrollaron su constitución y las leyes básicas. Pero en el interín creo el estado que en 100 años se convirtió en el más poderoso sobre la tierra, y su gente aún tiene el poso de actitud antiestado que fue algo común en su comienzo. Ahí es nada.


El estado camina sobre una cuerda floja que se estabiliza debido a la prosperidad que la sociedad ha logrado, por la técnica y la ciencia aplicada, el incremento del capital social. Se nutre del trabajo de la gente parasitando toda actividad social y económica.

Cuando el nivel de impuestos alcance tales cotas que impidan a la gente sobrevivir, esto será el principio del fin. Y dado que están desatados en el saqueo, dado que su locura está alcanzando cotas inimaginables anteriormente, lo mismo se pueden encontrar con resistencias mucho más duras de lo que hasta ahora la opulencia y la comodidad hacen presagiar.


----------



## MIP (17 Ago 2019)

Guau, tienes el precio hasta 2023, eso es una grafica y lo demas son tonterias.

Bueno mientras te vas a tu casa a reirte de tu madre, que de mi no lo vas a conseguir, te vas mirando alguna de las muchas graficas reales del oro. 

Gold Price in USD per Troy Ounce for Last 5 Years


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Ago 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Imaginemos, y esto es mucho imaginar, que una cantidad X de personas organizadas se negaran a pagar impuestos. No se que número sería el adecuado, pero ten por seguro que si un número suficiente siguiera este camino, ello supondría el fin del estado tal y como lo conocemos.



baby boomers recién jubilados con la mitad del smi que venden sus zulos y no pagan nada, ni sucesiones sus herederos.
que los embarguen


----------



## Muttley (17 Ago 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ellos tienen razón.
> 
> Disfrutan cuando aún pueden de lo que aún no han trabajado y nunca pagarán.
> 
> ...



.


Yo, a los que me refería con lo de me quiten lo bailado, son a aquellos que viven muy por encima de sus posibilidades, pero de manera honrada. Los que piden un préstamo para irse de vacaciones instagrameras a Seychelles por ejemplo. Luego cuando toque ir al pueblo y comer chopped....pues “que me quiten lo bailado”.

No me refería a delincuentes. Esos son raza aparte. Soy de los que creen que nunca escapan, antes o después caen. Todos.
Maddoff vivió como un rey y ahora se pudre viejo y solo como una rata en una prisión, viendo como un hijo se cuelga y el otro ni le dirige la palabra....hasta que fallece por un linfoma.

Saber robar y defraudar sabemos todos. No es nada difícil.
Ladrones, sinvergüenzas y malhechores los hay hoy y los ha habido toda la vida.
Otra cosa es tener una mínima base ética y no hacer lo que todo el mundo sabemos hacer pero que algunos no hacemos.


----------



## angel220 (17 Ago 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 16 de agosto de 2019


----------



## quaver (17 Ago 2019)

Una interesante proyección de la plata (por si no estaba posteado):
Silver: Development of the Third Leg Up | GoldBroker.com


----------



## angel220 (17 Ago 2019)

muy interesante, como bien dices


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# kikepm: Lo que propones NO creo que se dé NUNCA, al menos que lo vean nuestros ojos. Una rebelión fiscal debería ser seguida en MASA y NO la veo, qué quieres que te diga. Robin Hood está bien para leerlo, pero llevarlo a la práctica es casi IMPOSIBLE.

# angel220: Te me has adelantado al colocar el COT, aunque ya lo había visto. Es de las primeras cosas que he hecho al abrir el PC. Bien, en el Oro se siguen observando unas posiciones Cortas que pueden ser importantes a la hora de que decidan usarlas. De todas formas, destacaría el Interés abierto y diría que las "espadas siguen en todo lo alto"...

La Plata presenta un mejor aspecto, aunque hemos de tener en cuenta de que se están empleando a base de bien para frenar las caídas de las Bolsas. Y en los Bonos de la zona Euro siguen fracasando, pero consiguieron poner un "torniquete" a la "sangría" que sigue asolando a los mismos. Entiendo que buscarán "comprar" tiempo hasta la reunión del BCE -creo que es para el 12 de Septiembre- y de ahí saldrán las "medidas" que apuntalarán unos mercados que se están hundiendo. Esto que comento podría pasar una pequeña factura temporal a los MPs o NO... Dependerá de como anden la Economía, los mercados de Bonos, las Bolsas, etc.

Sigo pensando que se intentará "frenar" a los MPs, pero especialmente al Oro...

# quaver: Vale la pena leer el artículo que Vd. aporta, al menos para los más "nuevos". Los "viejos" ya conocemos todos estos "tejemanejes" y la PORQUERÍA que se ha movido alrededor de los MPs.

Respecto a la prospección que se realiza en relación al precio de la Plata es algo que ya "pronostiqué" en su momento (hace años), pero no deja de ser algo OBVIO: en las Materias Primas más esenciales los precios suelen converger en el tiempo, aunque éste puede llegar a ser MUY LARGO. En cualquier caso, sigo recomendando la compra de la Plata FÍSICA y cuyos precios siguen siendo atractivos con un horizonte temporal de largo plazo y que puede llegar a ser no tan "largo"...

Esos $500 que comenta en la Plata, sólo se verían en un Peak de ALTA INTENSIDAD, es decir que poca Plata hubiera ya por "rascar"... Llegados ahí prefiero NO imaginarme en qué mundo se viviría -yo creo que ya no andaría por aquí... afortunadamente-.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Ago 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Que te voy a decir. LAmentablemente el español de a pie es un esclavo, pero eso es algo de lo que no tiene (toda) la culpa. Demasiados siglos de servidumbre y exterminio de los disidentes eliminaron el espíritu emprendedor, ambicioso e individualista que una vez existió.
> 
> Sin embargo, con respecto a lo que se puede hacer, creo que te equivocas, no es necesario que haya una revolución o que un mártir haga algo que desemboque en ella.
> 
> ...



El Estado tiene razón de ser porque le resuelve problemas básicos a las personas, esencialmente el de la seguridad. No habrá una civilización sin Estado. Y el Estado son los impuestos. No podemos organizarnos para producir nada más allá del nivel de aldea sin el Estado. Y esta aldea no permaneció mucho tiempo aislada e independiente.l

Un ciudadano normal se puede librar individualmente de determinados impuestos a costa de grandes riesgos, pero el Estado siempre encontrará como compensarlo. Ahora, por ejemplo, hemos descubierto las multas confiscatorias, que arruinan la vida de un asalariado. Por ejemplo, los 70.000 euros por escribir unos versos ingenuos acerca de los medios por los que se promocionó una política famosa, defensora de la libertad.

O esto: Multado con 160.000 euros por poner carteles en la calle para buscar empleo

O esto: *Multado con 100.000 euros por talar un árbol: "Lo que he hecho toda mi vida se va al traste"*



Estas multas hace 30 años serían de 300 euros, como mucho. Son multas que suponen la muerte civil del afectado. Persiguen su eterna servidumbre. Es la vuelta a la esclavitud por deudas. Matas a uno y en veinte años el delito prescribe. Esto no prescribe nunca. Estás acabado, arruinado y todos tus descendientes también.

Mira como vive la gente. Incluso los más pobres. Comida y vestido en abundancia y techo. Esto no siempre fue así. Para la mayor parte de la humanidad no es así. Aquí lo damos por hecho y lo llamamos un "derecho humano" como si todo esto cayese del cielo. En una generación lo hemos olvidado todo sobre la vida, hasta el punto que se trata seriamente de la posibilidad de otorgar una renta básica sin trabajar, de la que ya muchos disfrutan, por cierto. Como si los bienes y servicios se crearan solos. Trabajarán los robots, claro y nosotros nos pasaremos la vida en las terrazas.

He aquí un resumen de estadísticas oficiales: Welcome Back

A día de hoy, hay en España 12.300 menores tutelados por diversas comunidades autónomas, según la última actualización, en abril, del Registro de Menores Extranjeros No Acompañados del Ministerio del Interior. Hace 16 meses los tutelados eran solo la mitad (6.414).

También dice que las cifras reales son por lo menos el doble. El año que viene otros tantos y se habla que nos cuestan un mínimo de 4000 al mes. Que será mucho más a cuenta del daño que hacen a la sociedad. ¿Así para siempre? ¿Hay hambre en Marruecos, hay guerra? ¿Es esto un modelo sostenible desde un punto de vista racional? Pues sí , si haces caso a los políticos, a los medios y a los que viven de esto, que tratan de fascista al que osa argumentar algo coherente sobre cualquier asunto que moleste al sistema.

Como esto todo.

Todo esto que disfrutamos sin producirlo lo pagamos con deuda y vemos natural que los chinos nos lo proporcionen a cambio de apuntes contables en los ordenadores. Como aquí sabemos muy bien, esta pantomima tiene fecha de caducidad.

Cuando el pueblo empiece a pasar necesidades de lo más básico será el fin y no será pacífico porque marcha atrás no tiene.


----------



## angel220 (17 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # kikepm: Lo que propones NO creo que se dé NUNCA, al menos que lo vean nuestros ojos. Una rebelión fiscal debería ser seguida en MASA y NO la veo, qué quieres que te diga. Robin Hood está bien para leerlo, pero llevarlo a la práctica es casi IMPOSIBLE.
> 
> ...



Hola
Mi intuición, porque no creo valgan gráficos en la actualidad, que con un twit o una noticia real o intencionadamente falsa da lo mismo se desmoronan y lo que era un soporte fuerte se pasa como la mantequilla en 1 minuto y en lo fundamental que es lo que yo me fije y me sigo fijando, es una sinvergonzonería, robo , estafa, maquillaje de cuentas pero ya en los últimos años descaradamente sin tapujos y una farsa todo y si no para muestra un botón reciente la sospecha de GE ( que no es moco de pavo) y ese mismo día sube un 1,2 el dow, alucinante, es que LA BOLSA y solo hay una la de USA, hasta las próximas elecciones USA, que ha de salir reelegido y lo doy por hecho, si no aparece el gran complot para tumbarlo que no lo descarto, por lo tanto la bolsa se mantiene sale relegido y si hay un descalabro por descontado no sale, ya tiene curro, la bolsa tendrán no una subida pero si un mantenimiento con sus negros , con sus grises y sus blancos, mantenimiento al fin y al cabo, ya se vio a finales del año pasado y en esta misma semana, salen como buitres a cuidarla a que no cunda el pánico (que es lo que mas temen los indices, al igual que los ciudadanos salgan a las calles a protestar es lo que mas temen los politicos con sillones) y como bien has dicho eso repercute en los MPs, sobre todo en el oro que también salen las mismas alimañas que mantienen las bolsas ayudadas por sus buenos compañeros los Centrales como buitres a que no se escape, que no quiere decir que no vaya subiendo peldaños, a mi entender ahora es el único vehículo de inversion que le da miedo a la bolsa el oro, por lo que tienen que seguir con el pie puesto encima, antes no era tan peligroso pero ya si y eso es lo que tienen que parar hasta cuando ellos lo decidan, tic, tac el tiempo también pasa para ellos. De todos modos esta todo tan jodidamente descompuesto que no se sabe nada y el que diga que si sabe miente como un bellaco. Tiene que haber cortos en el oro ahora mismo para estar precisamente de cuidadores de sus intereses bursátiles, alguno duda que no son los mismos. No se si el oro estará a 1600 a 2000 a finales del 2019 pero que a finales de 2020 principios de 2021, los habrá superado con creces fijo, gane en USA quien gane y no por que el oro se pueda comer, si no como único sitio donde poder resguardarse de la que nos avecina, que cada día el chicle lo estiran mas pero llega un día que se rompe. Lo único que cuenta su favor es que el ciudadano cada día es mas pobre y se esta acostumbrando a ello y para ellos eso es una gran ayuda, no disturbios no problem, todo sigue igual


----------



## Goldman (17 Ago 2019)

Llegados a este punto, tener al menos una pequeña parte en oro no es una opción, es una necesidad.


----------



## esseri (17 Ago 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Que te voy a decir...



Ya me gustaría sikiera poder pensar en algo cercano a esos términos ( de respuesta ). Un par de líneas y chapo oxtópik por mis partes...k ésto se esparce y luego hay lío ( aunke el dinero alternativo k perseguimos akí está en el fondo de todos estos callejiones en los k nos metemos ).

El cocido de las ranas les está saliendo nikeláo...porke , muy importante, en este trile no te machacan marginándote, te machacan integrándote ( retirándote el mismo manto con k te beatificaron como "clase mierdia"...aunke ésta vez, cierto y desolador , pues es el desenlace del truco, de la zanahoria k nos pasaron por los morros)...con lo k , para empezar, hay millones de timmings , sin detonante común alguno ...y ése es ya un primer paso para atomizar a los damnificados de los malabares del stablishment - y k, de paso, cualkier disidente pinte un iluminado alertando de naves k llegan de Raticulín -.

Por otro lado, a la población ACTIVA le joden la mitad de su generación de ingresos en impuestos ...pero habiendo inculcado éso ya como un inexcusable colectivo ( tras 3/4 decenios de integración fiscal/propina de protección , desde el sistema de casi absoluta anarquía fiscal del k llegábamos ) , la ilusión óptica/demagógica es k la subvención anual de la guardería del crío o las medicinas de la awela son un regalo del estado ( y nuestrooo tesooorooo ) ...k nos roba 18 veces más. Y ahí hablamos de paguitas de (ex) clase mierdia , no de Senegaleses del top manta. Hace unos meses leí k EUskadi , k se dice fácil, era la comunidad donde más asalariados recurren a paguitas complementarias del estado...y con la renta cañí, éso es una enseñada de pàtita en toda regla : Ni los mejores escenarios procuran una media masticable...somos todos parias , y la línea de flotación de este sistema, inaccesible a sus súbditos. Sutilezas de la cocción a baja temperatura.

Pero el Castillo de naipes no cae de golpe...ha pasado al juego de las sillas...k es destierro, rompe y rasga...gota a gota. El destino es el mismo...pero con tantos timmings como exprimidos , y por tanto, cero detonantes comunes ante el Gran Mangante. Ya me gustaría darte la razón...pero es un puro whishfull thinking... desde hace decenios, me las he mamado a pulso y de todos los colores en reivindicaciones colectivas, algunas durísimas y defendiendo colectivamente incluso posiciones personales a las que previamente me debía...pero que una vez definidas como comunidad , consideraba santo, seña y bien común - soy/era asínnn de peliculero - ...pero con todo lo jodido k éso fue, y todas las veces...era otra vuelta de tuerca en la rabia y el derecho y otro acicate...y no me minó ni una milésima de lo k mella el escepticismo ante la legión de pagafantas actual, k se va a mamar ésta ...y ella misma a la enésima potencia, cuando toque.

Y el dolor pasa...la decepción por pura certeza, no. Y así andamos por akí, precisamente ... pillando cartuchos para cada canana. Lo k es bastante revelador ante esos ramalazos periódicos de fe en la especie - diría k desesperados , rebeldes, o ambos - k , por mucha rima k hagamos , son lo k son, aunke tanto nos resistamos a abandonar. Y éso son algunos ramalazos de "comunidad" a los k cedemos , por puros esquemas mentales k nos negamos a enterrar, como tantas cosas k nos ha tocado en esta transición trilera a kienes peinamos ya alguna cana . Éso sí, con más nostalgia k convicción hacia una situación k era parte integral - o casi - de muchos...pero k ya no existe. Supongo k romper una lanza por todo éso es dejar una rendija a la esperanza ante lo k pinta,y totalmente comprensible, ok...pero objetivamente : Ante un grupo de defensores del modus operandi colectivo de estos últimos decenios, nuestro discurso sería, sin duda, bastante más furibundo y vehemente. Y sin necesidad de segundas lecturas psicoemocionales ( k supongo k son poco más k pillar aire en el camino...aunke , igual k todo lo demás, en mi opinión ...y cada kien sabe de lo suyo, por supuestón ).

Sorry por el totxo y end oxtópik ( por mis partes ) k la txatarra está interesante y andamos al bordecito mismo de abandonar el bajonazo - sobre todo moral - de los últimos años ( o, desgraciadamente, no , k ya sabemos cómo va ésto ). A ver si hay suertecilla. ( Imo, el regalito de ser Tier1 desde Marzo , es un salto cualitativo esencial respecto a años pasados e implica/debería agentes de caché k pueden fomentar un nuevo escenario y más en un contexto de recursos/garantías banksters k no sólo escasearán, sino k perderán valor en beneficio, esperemos, de un dinero REAL en cuyo saco cada vez puedes meter menos "triunfos". Y ése escenario sería un rebufo cojonudo dek k mamar rueda como "militante particular" ).

Asínnn k...palomitax.


----------



## esseri (17 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo, si tan claro tienes como funciona el sistema, ¿es por qué trabajas el doble?
> 
> Primero para redactar tus textos y luego para estropearlos, ¿o es que utilizas algún tipo de algoritmo que cambia automáticamente palabras claves para generar un texto totalmente 3nkr1pt4d0 para que no te rastree Google?
> 
> A parte de ese pequeño detalle importantísimo, gracias por el oxtópik...



Bueno...iwal más simple. Tal vez porke sólo sea medio gilipollas ( o, como cualkiera, tenga mis gilipollismos ).

En el internék de marras, tan importante es saber pillar lo k vale ( si se encuentra )...como soltar lo k sobra.

Y en esas andamos.


----------



## Energia libre (17 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo, si tan claro tienes como funciona el sistema, ¿es por qué trabajas el doble?
> 
> Primero para redactar tus textos y luego para estropearlos, ¿o es que utilizas algún tipo de algoritmo que cambia automáticamente palabras claves para generar un texto totalmente 3nkr1pt4d0 para que no te rastree la red Echelon?
> 
> A parte de ese pequeño detalle importantísimo, gracias por el oxtópik...



Eso mismo estaba pensando yo, se escribe como medio de comunicación buscando la comprensión del receptor y no vale escribir como me da la gana porque la gente debe comprender mi peculiar ser.
Hoy muchas personas quieren que se las trate por lo que quieren ser y dicen sentirse y no por lo que son. Me siento perro y me ofende que cuando lado los demás no me respondan con ladridos y moviendo las orejas y el rabo.
Me pasa lo mismo con pisitofilos creditofagos, aparte que no da ni una desde tiempos inmemoriales su forma de escribir es asquerosa, al principio te puede hacer gracia desencriptarla pero al poco resulta estúpida su lectura.
Me puede alguien decir algo positivo y útil de PC es que yo no le encuentro nada y a lo mejor se me escapan cosas.Lo mejor que recuerdo son sus comparativas de las autonomías con nacioncitas de la srta. Pepis.
He leído 4 últimas páginas y veo que escribís párrafos muy "reivindicativos" como creo no puede ser de.otra manera, los aspectos sociales y económico/financiero son hoy día un cachondeo (Centeno dixit) y producen asco directamente.


----------



## esseri (17 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> Eso mismo estaba pensando yo, se escribe como medio de comunicación buscando la comprensión del receptor y no vale escribir como me da la gana porque la gente debe comprender mi peculiar ser.
> Hoy muchas personas quieren que se las trate por lo que quieren ser y dicen sentirse y no por lo que son. Me siento perro y me ofende que cuando lado los demás no me respondan con ladridos y moviendo las orejas y el rabo.
> Me pasa lo mismo con pisitofilos creditofagos, aparte que no da ni una desde tiempos inmemoriales su forma de escribir es asquerosa, al principio te puede hacer gracia desencriptarla pero al poco resulta estúpida su lectura.
> Me puede alguien decir algo positivo y útil de PC es que yo no le encuentro nada y a lo mejor se me escapan cosas.Lo mejor que recuerdo son sus comparativas de las autonomías con nacioncitas de la srta. Pepis.
> He leído 4 últimas páginas y veo que escribís párrafos muy "reivindicativos" como creo no puede ser de.otra manera, los aspectos sociales y económico/financiero son hoy día un cachondeo (Centeno dixit) y producen asco directamente.



Kizás pasas por alto k al personal se la sople , hasta cierto punto, lo k piensen, lean o hagan los demás. Gurusito PPCC incluído ( por cierto, impulsor de probablemente el mejor hilo histórico de burbuja , y no sólo por su aportación, sino por su capacidad de convocatoria y sinergia/expresión ). Por supuesto, mientras su discurso - o los timmings del mismo, k en las distintas extensiones de este trile han excedido casi cualkier previsión - tuvo/tuvieron vigencia. Aunke sí k es verdad k a estas alturas cribar su retórica se ha vuelto un trabajazo.

Ya las sentencias cerradas sobre cómo y cuánto comunicar, o k el prójimo ladre o haga el pino...pues cosecha propia...y ahí, tú mismo. Pero vamos, k tus elucubraciones , per sé, no endiñan a nadie ADN alguno.

Aunke la verdad es k éso sí k es poco interesante. Así k end oxtópic 2.0.


----------



## esseri (17 Ago 2019)

Veo k eres de los k más incidido en el interés de los BC hacia el oro, cosa k echaba de menos especialmente ( y k veo muy importante en el contexto horero actual ).

Ké crees acerca de k su calificación Tier1 pueda favorecer , per sé, una espiral alcista ? ( No sólo por el valor del oro, sino por el desgaste k un contexto económico adverso crearía en la calidad como garantía de otro tipo de activos - y,claro, en su aceptación por parte de las entidades reguladoras -...arrinconando esas cuentas hacia dinero más sólido ). Al final , una constante en este trile es ir tumbando recursos hábiles de los balances banksters - esperemos k hasta la verdá , áurea , desnuda - .

En fin...a mí el Tier1 me parece un cambio capital en las "cartas en juego". Cómo lo ves ?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Comentarle al forero que NO ve la tendencia alcista en el Oro que, independientemente de lo que puedan decir los gráficos, lo que está claro es que yo compro el Oro en Euros y ahora está tocando MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS, de manera que si eso NO se corresponde con una CLARA TENDENCIA ALCISTA, ya me dirá qué es...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (17 Ago 2019)

Lo k kisiera remarcar es k su capacidad como garantía no sólo habría subido por ese status Tier1 , sino k su fortaleza como tal sería inversamente proporcional a la del resto de garantías banksters...con lo k el atractivo para esos agentes - además, de alto poder adkisitivo - es aún mayor.

Ese es el punto k kisiera contrastar.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2019)

Aquí os dejo un interesante artículo "platero"...

"Explosive Upside" - Why Have Silver Prices Lagged Gold?

Saludos.


----------



## Covid-8M (17 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Comentarle al forero que NO ve la tendencia alcista en el Oro que, independientemente de lo que puedan decir los gráficos, lo que está claro es que yo compro el Oro en Euros y ahora está tocando MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS, de manera que si eso NO se corresponde con una CLARA TENDENCIA ALCISTA, ya me dirá qué es...
> 
> Saludos.



No esta tan clara la tendencia. Es mas bien cuestion de perspectiva.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2019)

Valeeeee... si acudimos a la Gimnasia acrobática.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (17 Ago 2019)

Cojonudo, me alegro de tu opinión, k se ve sólida y solvente .

Sin kerer ser pelma, lo k kería en especial era resaltar el matiz "Killer" de esa dicotomía Oro/Garantías en declive, k aprecio un win win en sí mismo. ( Unas garantías k han sido básicas en los chanchullos banksters - como lo fueron los inmo-activos mega inflados aceptados en balance en el burbujón de zulitos cañí - ...y ke, claro, los reguladores van eliminando conforme los sucesivos triles se van desvelando )

Como el Oro es Tier1 Y SIN PERSPECTIVAS DE PÉRDIDA DE FACULTADES, sino todo lo contrario...los banksters lo asaltan...pero al asaltarlo en ese contexto negativo , los activos susceptibles de depreciación, se deprecian y/o evidencian aún más sus verguënzas...con lo k la siguiente compra suena cantada...e intensifica el loop. EL proceso se retroalimenta por sí mismo.

Más allá del abierto reconocimiento institucional, k miel sobre hojuelas y nos pone en otro status...me parece un matiz k podría dar mucho juego en su propio desarrollo : En un contexto de degradación de otros activos...cómo te descabalgas de un Oro k sabes k te va a dotar de "cartas" en el juego futuro...y k no hace sino hundir/evidenciar al resto y sus carencias ?


----------



## Energia libre (17 Ago 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Kizás pasas por alto k al personal se la sople , hasta cierto punto, lo k piensen, lean o hagan los demás. Gurusito PPCC incluído ( por cierto, impulsor de probablemente el mejor hilo histórico de burbuja , y no sólo por su aportación, sino por su capacidad de convocatoria y sinergia/expresión ). Por supuesto, mientras su discurso - o los timmings del mismo, k en las distintas extensiones de este trile han excedido casi cualkier previsión - tuvo/tuvieron vigencia. Aunke sí k es verdad k a estas alturas cribar su retórica se ha vuelto un trabajazo.
> 
> Ya las sentencias cerradas sobre cómo y cuánto comunicar, o k el prójimo ladre o haga el pino...pues cosecha propia...y ahí, tú mismo. Pero vamos, k tus elucubraciones , per sé, no endiñan a nadie ADN alguno.
> 
> Aunke la verdad es k éso sí k es poco interesante. Así k end oxtópic 2.0.



De acuerdo en lo de PP.CC y en desacuerdo absoluto con su forma de escribir si a usted se la sopla mi crítica "pos fale" pero le digo lo mismo que martes y trece con las empanadillas, cuando me compré la radio le escucho (leo)


----------



## Energia libre (17 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En mi caso, para mi el oro tiene el mismo valor lo declaren Tier1, como si vienen los de*Moody´s y le ponen un B3.
> 
> En los mercados, como les encantan esas gilipolleces y las utilizan para sentirse más expertos que nadie, pues si, puede que tenga su efecto. Incluso puede que su reciente calificación Tier haya sido el catalizador para su reciente despegue.
> 
> ...



Pero si es cierto que el cambio de valoracion a Tier1 ha tenido que influir, al menos en una cosa: su obscena y cutre manipulación en el futuro podrá ser perseguida como lo fue la del libor y eso algo tentar a los machos de los corruptos.


----------



## Berciano230 (17 Ago 2019)

Perdonar si este post no corresponde aqui.. que tienda me recomendáis para comprar oro con buenos precios y con gastos de envío razonables.. ( aparte de el andorrano, dracma y coininvest)
Gracias 


Namasté


----------



## esseri (17 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> De acuerdo en lo de PP.CC y en desacuerdo absoluto con su forma de escribir si a usted se la sopla mi crítica "pos fale" pero le digo lo mismo que martes y trece con las empanadillas, cuando me compré la radio le escucho (leo)



Ni mucho menos me la sopla su crítica, conforero ( yo puedo aprender de cualkiera y de usted, seguro, como ya lo he hecho )...sino k exprese conclusiones despectivas sobre mis motivaciones - cosa totalmente legítima , pero estará conmigo en k sin duda, aventurada -. En éso, ni puedo influír ni debería, por cordialidá foril, entrar...al menos en principio. Por otro lado, y por si le valiese de algo, mi ánimo no es molestar...sería ridículo teniendo a un clik el efectivo botón de ignorar...así k todo keda en la libertad de cada uno, solución k me parece , as usual, de lo más redondo para todas las partes.

De todos modos y para curarme en salú, ya se lo he matizado con un "hasta cierto punto" en el post inicial. No sea usted kejika y/o pendenciero, hombre... k esto es un foro...no el arco-scanner del telón de acero ni los 12 hombres sin piedá alrededor de la guillotina de la RAE . ( Al menos, para mí ).

Gracias por el quote y buen finde.


----------



## Energia libre (17 Ago 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Ni mucho menos me la sopla su crítica, conforero ( yo puedo aprender de cualkiera y de usted, seguro, como ya lo he hecho )...sino k exprese conclusiones despectivas sobre mis motivaciones - cosa totalmente legítima , pero estará conmigo en k sin duda, aventurada -. En éso, ni puedo influír ni debería, por cordialidá foril, entrar...al menos en principio. Por otro lado, y por si le valiese de algo, mi ánimo no es molestar...sería ridículo teniendo a un clik el efectivo botón de ignorar...así k todo keda en la libertad de cada uno, solución k me parece , as usual, de lo más redondo para todas las partes.
> 
> De todos modos y para curarme en salú, ya se lo he matizado con un "hasta cierto punto" en el post inicial. No sea usted kejika y/o pendenciero, hombre... k esto es un foro...no el arco-scanner del telón de acero ni los 12 hombres sin piedad alrededor de la guillotina de la RAE . ( Al menos, para mí ).
> 
> Gracias por el quote y buen finde.



No es que le odie es que no puedo leer lo que escribe me cruje el disco duro, seguramente el contenido es magnífico pero me estallan las neuronas con la k y demás artilugios por eso en el anterior post se que me contesta pero me niego a leerlo por mi salud mental.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2019)

Hola, Energia libre: Mejor evitar polémicas que NO conducen a NADA. esseri hacia años que NO escribía por aquí, pero casi SIEMPRE lo ha hecho de esta manera tan "personal" y ya me extrañó su primer post de esta nueva "etapa". Si no te gusta, pues NO lo lees y Santas Pascuas. Habrá foreros a los que les interese lo que comente y eso también hay que respetarlo. Yo es que ya paso de polémicas...

Y dejo otro interesante artículo...

$240,000 – The Amount Each American Owns of US Debt and Unfunded Obligations

Jejeje... Los estadounidenses, en vez de echarle buena parte de la "culpa" al Medicare, deberían pensar en cuánto les cuesta mantener a su Ejército y qué parte de la Deuda corresponde a ese apartado. NO hay más CIEGO que el que NO quiere ver...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2019)

Hola, berciano230: Realmente, si compras en el extranjero (Bélgica, Alemania, etc.) puedes conseguir el Oro más barato, pero los gastos de envío se "comen" buena parte de ese precio más barato que buscas. Si habláramos de 2-3 Onzas ya sería otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ago 2019)

Escribiis a la velocidad de la luz "cabronazos" se nota que aprovecháis bien los tiempos libres.

Veo que afirmáis algunos la necesidad probada del estado para la existencia de un sistema social armónico...yo no creo que sea necesaria la existencia de un estado.

En el pasado, muchos comulgaban con la necesidad de un faraón...un rey...un papa...eran elementos imprescindibles para la existencia de orden, coherencia y sociedad...

Hoy la gran mayoría social considera necesario un entramado estatal cuyos tentáculos puedan abrazar todo lo que conocemos...y poseemos...estoy seguro que en unos años, esto que hoy aceptamos, será una fase histórica que se podrá definir como una organización mafiosa denominada pública.

Cuando una organización, sea del origen que sea, puede extorsiona, confiscar, arrebatar...sin ofrecer opción de réplica, eso se denomina organización mafiosa.

Los estados partiendo de la base de que son democráticos y velan por el bien común, crean y ejecutan leyes que perpetúan ese sistema sin capacidad de limitarlo o reducirlo.

La prueba evidente la tenéis en que cualquier estado democrático, tiende a crecer y aumentar su gasto, sus funcionarios, sus "tentáculos", y nunca sucede al revés. 

Un cáncer sin tratamiento tiende a aumentar de tamaño, extenderse y destruir al huésped.

Una plaga parte de un pequeño grupo de parásitos o animales que tienden a aumentar y destruir el sistema que les alimenta.

Los virus parten de la nada y terminan creciendo, multiplicándose y convirtiéndose en una enfermedad que merma a quienes los contiene.

En la naturaleza siempre sucede de este modo cuando un grupo tiene poder y capacidad de decisión sobre la mayoría del grupo (huésped)



Podremos discutir sobre sanidad, ejércitos, fronteras, seguridad, educación...y encontraremos una respuesta válida y coherente que invalida el absolutismo estatal en sus nichos sellados y herméticos.


En cuanto al otro tema que habéis tocado estos día sobre si el oro está o no en tendencia alcista, pues la respuesta es relativamente simple...tendencia de un activo es análisis técnico, y análisis técnico dice que a largo plazo la tendencia alcista la define el cruce de medias móviles...en este caso la de 50 días/sesiones sobre la de 200 días/sesiones.

En cuanto al tier 1 del oro...personalmente me lo paso por el mismísimo arco del triunfo...nadie me va a venir a decir lo que vale algo que lleva más de 4000 años siendo demandado y acaparado como refugio de valor, y menos cuando ese alguien lleva décadas colocando papelitos inflacionarios a todo diestro y siniestro por su tiempo, trabajo, vida...

Estado, bancos centrales, y banca privada van de la mano...así que para mi, la palabra mafia tiene más significado que el que cualquier viandante le otorgaría si se le pregunta.

Un saludo


----------



## Energia libre (17 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Energia libre: Mejor evitar polémicas que NO conducen a NADA. esseri hacia años que NO escribía por aquí, pero casi SIEMPRE lo ha hecho de esta manera tan "personal" y ya me extrañó su primer post de esta nueva "etapa". Si no te gusta, pues NO lo lees y Santas Pascuas. Habrá foreros a los que les interese lo que comente y eso también hay que respetarlo. Yo es que ya paso de polémicas...
> 
> Y dejo otro interesante artículo...
> 
> ...



Yo no polemizo, simple y claramente le ruego que escriba lo mejor que sepa en el idioma de todos si quiere que le lea; si ha pasado hace tiempo o no por este hilo me da igual. No soy taliban ortográfico aunque la verdad en Burbuja se le echa en falta; siento que es una falta de respeto hacia los demás y tambien hacia mi escribir como te sale de los c.......
Si el tiene el derecho de escribir como le da la gana yo tengo el derecho de no leerle y además decir que si alguien quiere ser riguroso en lo que cuenta y suscitar la atención de los demás no es el mejor metodo presentarse borracho y vestido de payaso.
P.D. No es nuevo ya le saltaba en otros hilos su lectura.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Quizás, yo sea el menos indicado para "defender" a los Estados y lo digo porque soy muy contrario a muchos de sus "mecanismos" y entiéndase bien lo que quiero decir con ello...

Ahora bien, en bastantes comentarios noto a faltar cierto conocimiento de lo que fue la REALIDAD HISTÓRICA... La conformación de los Estados Nacionales tiene su origen en la transición del Feudalismo al Capitalismo y cuya constitución se llevó a cabo en la Europa Occidental entre los Siglos XVI al XVIII. De ahí ya se pasó a los Estados absolutistas, luego vendrían una serie de Revoluciones que hicieron evolucionar a los Estados tal y como son ahora...

Desde luego, los Estados NO son "perfectos", perooooo ¿acaso es mejor retroceder en el tiempo? ¿Volvemos al Absolutismo? ¿O mejor, al Feudalismo? ¿Retrocedemos mucho más y nos vamos al Imperio Romano? ¿En cualquiera de esas épocas se vivió mejor que en estos tiempos? Diría que NO... Sin embargo, algunos os quejáis de la existencia de los Estados, perooooo me podéis poner un ejemplo sólido -NO "etéreo"- de una Sociedad histórica que haya sido mejor que la actual.

Posiblemente, lo que hoy estamos viviendo se engloba más en lo que se llama Economía Política... a partir de ahí se fusionaron "lo político" y "lo económico"... aunque sus "raíces" hay que buscarlas unos Siglos antes.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2019)

Hola, Energia libre: Esto ya sucedió en el pasado... Llegados ahí, lo mejor es decidir si se le lee o NO. Lo demás es polemizar para NADA, ya que NO creo que esseri cambie su forma de escribir. En fin, entiendo que la solución es bien sencilla.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (18 Ago 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> En cuanto al tier 1 del oro...personalmente me lo paso por el mismísimo arco del triunfo...nadie me va a venir a decir lo que vale algo que lleva más de 4000 años siendo demandado y acaparado como refugio de valor, y menos cuando ese alguien lleva décadas colocando papelitos inflacionarios a todo diestro y siniestro por su tiempo, trabajo, vida...
> 
> Estado, bancos centrales, y banca privada van de la mano...así que para mi, la palabra mafia tiene más significado que el que cualquier viandante le otorgaría si se le pregunta.
> 
> Un saludo.



A ver paketazo, k nadie está pidiendo consejo espiritual ni un respaldo castuzo categórico a la idea , bastante común por akí, de k el Oro sea dinero válido entre los válidos...éso no tiene nada k ver con lo expuesto y supongo k , como tú, mucha gente tendrá bastante claro lo k el metal representa conceptualmente en su escala de valores particular en estas lides.

Pero k los sistemas fiat y el entramado bankster en general opten por él, o mejor, marquen entrada pública a estos precios - k bien más abajo y más discretamente habrán catáo ya - , sí k pueden ser un buen espaldarazo en ese aspecto ...desde luego, mejor k tenerlo en 1050 pavos y andar elucubrando con k se va a a las 3 cifras y más allá, como ya se ha dado por el hilo. Y si no, k se lo pregunten a kienes entraron en 2012 y k aún andarán a vueltas con recuperarse de akel movimiento, por no hablar de la incertidumbre k a más de uno le habrá podido asaltar durante todos estos años, nos ha jodido.

Más allá de ese reflejo fiat , k puede tener la importancia k cada uno le dé ( algunos, incluso para un uso directo de ese ahorro recuperado k les venga de perlas , k éso, cada uno sabrá - unos lo tienen como seguro, otros casi como fetiche, otros, incluso para transferirlo a sus hijos...y si otros lo kieren para uso y disfrute inmediato, pues kién es un tercero para meterse ahí ? - ) ...a mí lo k más me llama de k la adopción bankster fuese por ahí - más allá de un descubrimiento de precios más "de justicia", k a nadie le amarga un dulce - es precisamente , primero, los peligros k puede acarrear PARA ELLOS Y SUS TRILES el "jugar con fuego" ...pues asociarlo con sus tejemanejes puede ayudar , por comparación y calidad intrínseca, a dejar su confetti en bragas ...y segundo, porke no me extrañaría k un reconocimiento k ellos han negado interesadamente, siga en línea ascendente e incluso responda a una integración y protagonismo mayor en sus entramados puenteados y posiblemente cada vez más frágiles y necesitados de respaldo real. Desde luego, un mayor protagonismo "oficial" en adelante no sería algo k me molestase, bien al contrario. Lo ilógico es k se haya negado antes.

Aparte de todo ésto, el apunte puntual sobre esa calificación en el contexto actual está razonado en el par de posts al respecto. Desde luego, y aunke éstos siempre andan tramando fechorías y el tufo les acompaña, porke el establishment esté barajando una mayor presencia del Oro en sus movimientos, no seré yo kien pida el libro de reclamaciones, no señor. Las dudas...con pan pasan mejor - y con la onza a 2 ó 3000 pavos, bastante mejor aún -.

Otro saludo para tí.


----------



## FranMen (18 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Quizás, yo sea el menos indicado para "defender" a los Estados y lo digo porque soy muy contrario a muchos de sus "mecanismos" y entiéndase bien lo que quiero decir con ello...
> 
> Ahora bien, en bastantes comentarios noto a faltar cierto conocimiento de lo que fue la REALIDAD HISTÓRICA... La conformación de los Estados Nacionales tiene su origen en la transición del Feudalismo al Capitalismo y cuya constitución se llevó a cabo en la Europa Occidental entre los Siglos XVI al XVIII. De ahí ya se pasó a los Estados absolutistas, luego vendrían una serie de Revoluciones que hicieron evolucionar a los Estados tal y como son ahora...
> 
> ...



A más de uno le gustaría vivir en Mad Max, pero, sí no recuerdo malll, ahí también había un líder


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2019)

Hola, FranMen: NO creo que a la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí nos gustará vivir en una Sociedad "madmaxista"... Eso está bien para ver en las películas y si te gusta ese tipo de "género"... A mí NO, es absolutamente IRREAL.

De todas formas, tampoco podemos decir que NO existan barrios "fuera" del Estado en muchas de nuestras ciudades y poblaciones más importantes... NO creo que a ninguno de los que andamos por aquí nos agradaría vivir ahí ni tampoco pasear por ellos...

A mí me parece que algunos conforeros quieren un Estado a su "medida", es decir de corte liberal, pero vamos eso es una utopía. Está claro que NADIE quiere un Estado confiscatorio vía impuestos y encima lleno de "chorizos", pero si NO es el peor de los males, pues qué quieres que te diga. Quizás, haya que trabajar en buscar un Estado más "limpio", que haberlos haylos, como podría ser el caso de Suiza. Será que allí NO pagan impuestos, ¡eh!

Y en TODAS las Sociedades tribales SIEMPRE ha habido "alguien" que ha mandado...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... Unas líneas para recomendar el vídeo enlazado por putabolsa. Vale la pena, así veréis la importancia que tienen los mercados de Bonos y la nueva "modalidad" de los "intereses negativos". Algo que ya comenté en su momento, y que queda refrendado en el vídeo, es que esto NO se ha visto NUNCA en la Historia de la Humanidad.

El mundo financiero está en manos de unos LOCOS que de Economía NO tienen NI PUTA IDEA y que van a liar un auténtico CAOS...

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (18 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Quizás, yo sea el menos indicado para "defender" a los Estados y lo digo porque soy muy contrario a muchos de sus "mecanismos" y entiéndase bien lo que quiero decir con ello...
> 
> Ahora bien, en bastantes comentarios noto a faltar cierto conocimiento de lo que fue la REALIDAD HISTÓRICA... La conformación de los Estados Nacionales tiene su origen en la transición del Feudalismo al Capitalismo y cuya constitución se llevó a cabo en la Europa Occidental entre los Siglos XVI al XVIII. De ahí ya se pasó a los Estados absolutistas, luego vendrían una serie de Revoluciones que hicieron evolucionar a los Estados tal y como son ahora...
> 
> ...



Me parece que fue Lenin quien dijo que la URSS era el marxismo + la electricidad.
Hay que comparar épocas segun sus desarrollos científicos.
En esta se vive en en una especie del mejor mundo posible y del peor imaginable.
Este momento político es el peor de todos, quizá con excepción de las 2 guerras mundiales y de las guerras actuales (Siria, Libia, etc)
Como escribi hace poco a nuestro alcance esta la practica inmortalidad con la supresión de las enfermedadesy/ o sus efectos, energía gratis e inacabable y control absoluto de los fenomenos naturales y posibilidad de expansión hacia nuevos planetas y lo que tenemos bueno no tengo ni que enumerarlo me tiraría toda la noche.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: La Argentina cada vez PEOR. Menudo DESASTRE ha significado el Macri de los Cojones. Lo que resulta INCOMPRENSIBLE es que un Banco Central actúe de forma deliberada contra su propio pueblo y a "pecho descubierto"...

Tras una derrota aplastante, Macri anuncia medidas económicas… Hundir Argentina antes de que llegue el peronismo

Saludos,


----------



## tristezadeclon (18 Ago 2019)

acabo de ver el keyser report q ha posteado putabolsa y no veo tan claro el que todo esté a punto de explotar, no pq todo el tinglado no sea una estafa sino pq tienen las herramientas para controlarlo y prolongarlo el tiempo q quieran, la prueba es q en europa llevamos con tipos negativos desde 2016, es la respuesta europea y japonesa al petrodolar, la forma de financiar estos paises gratuitamente

la facilidad de depósito (es lo que el BCE cobra a los bancos por guardarles el dinero q les sobra) está en el -0.4%, mientras que los bonos de los principales paises europeos están por encima del -0.5%, eso quiere decir que a los bancos no les interesa comprar bonos europeos sino q pierden menos dinero si se lo entregan al BCE, de modo que no serían los bancos los que están comprando la deuda europea sino los fondos de inversión (algunos están obligados por ley a hacerlo) y sobre todo sería el propio BCE quien compra esta deuda

la afirmación q hace el invitado acerca de q los bancos están especulando con los bonos, y q los compran pq creen q en el futuro todavía tendrán rendimiento aun mas negativo no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, para eso es mejor perder el 0.40 dándoselo al BCE y ya está, además de que a partir del vencimiento a 3 años el rendimiento de los bonos normalmente comienza a ser cada vez menos negativo, lo cual desmiente el q la previsión sea q cada vez sean mas negativos

en definitiva, esos "Estados" que tanto odia paketazo habrían encontrado la forma de autofinanciarse gratuitamente a través de los rendimientos negativos de la deuda pública, o lo que es lo mismo quitándoselo a la gente q compra esa deuda q al final somos todos ya q es el propio BCE el q compra esa mierda aparentemente sin sentido

si vieran q la cosa peligrara bien pq se entrara en una espiral de estanflación o incluso deflacionaria q se retroalimentase y de la que resultara complicado salir, ya se inventarían algun otro truco, y no me cabe la menor duda q les funcionaría, esta gente son unos hijos de pvta nivel dios, si, pero ojo, de tontos tienen poco, y tampoco están locos como para cargarse el sistema de la gallina de los huevos de oro

hay q tener en cuenta q tienen todos los medios a su alcance, desde los mass mierda capaces de lograr q la mayoría de la población les compre la moto, hasta el monopolio legal del ejercicio de la violencia si fuese necesario, es lo que hay

aquí hay una partida de ajedrez, usa tiene el petrodolar, europa y japón los tipos negativos, y rusia y china están comprando oro, cada uno tiene su propia estrategia respecto a política monetaria, a nosotros lo q nos importa es q dos de las tres estrategias hacen ganador a los metales preciosos, nos interesa q el sistema del petrodolar se venga abajo, no hace ni falta q vuelva el patrón oro, sería suficiente con que el dolar dejara de ser la moneda de reserva mundial, muy probablemente veríamos los metales preciosos por las nubes, de hecho estados unidos sabe perfectamente q el petrodolar tiene los días contados, todo indica q se va a sumar a la estrategia europea y japonesa, es una estrategia q solo pueden llevar a cabo paises con gran credibilidad, un pais del tercer mundo jamás podría hacer eso, sería un suicidio


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2019)

Hola, tristezadeclon: Has hecho un buen post, al menos está argumentado y es lo que particularmente más valoro. Sin embargo, hay "grises"... Veamos:

1.- Los tipos de interés negativos llevan apenas 3 años, por lo tanto NO ha pasado el tiempo suficiente para poder calibrar su alcance pernicioso. Está CLARO que son una forma de SUSTRAER riqueza.

2.- Que lo tengan "controlado" es posible, pero con "pinzas", por lo tanto de forma MUY INESTABLE. Esto puede PETAR en cualquier momento o, efectivamente, también podrán estirar el "chicle" mucho más. De lo que NO me cabe duda es que muchos de los que andan por aquí acabarán viéndolo.

3.- Los principales compradores de Deuda pública son los Bancos Centrales, seguidos por los Planes de Pensiones y los Fondos de Inversión. Perooooo ahora mismo la Deuda europea NO es interesante, por lo que muchos optarán por asumir algo más de riesgo en Renta Fija fuera de la zona Euro.

4.- El analista entrevistado creo que es anglosajón, por tanto él ve los Bonos desde una perspectiva global, NO necesariamente la europea. A fin de cuentas, cuál es la rentabilidad de los Bonos estadounidenses a 10 años y cuál su Inflación "oficial". Si eso NO es dar otra "forma" de "intereses negativos" ya me dirás qué es...

Y es que se nos olvida SUMAR la Inflación a los "intereses negativos"...

5.- Yo NO veo que los EE.UU. aceptasen el hundimiento del Petrodólar, al menos por las "buenas"... Tampoco veo con capacidad a China y Rusia como para provocarlo. Y en todo caso eso nos llevaría probablemente a un enfrentamiento bélico... NO hay ningún Imperio que no haya claudicado después de guerras desfavorables.

6.- Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que NO hace falta el retorno al "Patrón Oro" para que los MPs hagan valer su valor, ya sea más tarde o más temprano... Es que con las políticas monetarias que están efectuando NO hacen falta más "ayudas". Es una simple cuestión de tiempo y pienso que NO tan lejano.

En fin, tristezadeclon, el tiempo nos dirá si nos acercamos o no en nuestras "percepciones" actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2019)

Parece evidente que más o menos la mayoría que leemos y escribimos por aquí tenemos opiniones con algunos nexos comunes al respecto a los estados actuales.

Personalmente admito que el control actual sobre el individuo que el sistema da por bueno y necesario, me parece una aberración.

Cuando critico al entramado estatal, lo hago desde el entendimiento histórico y evolutivo, que como ha aclarado Fernando, es un ente que cambia, y se supone que va mejorando.

Mis críticas al actual sistema, van en la dirección ya no de que se presupone que debemos de estar tutelados por ese ente, si no que ese propio ente, resta valor al individuo para agregárselo a si mismo.

Considero un símil aceptable desde mi punto de vista, el entender al estado actual como un padre/madre, que decide por el menor, le controla lo que come, lo que hace, lo que posee, decide lo que puede o no ver, hacer.

Ese niño controlado ha de crecer, y mañana decidirá por si mismo sin necesidad de estado, es lo lógico ¿no?...pues aquí es dónde veo el fallo...el estado actual busca una evolución que no permita al individuo crecer o decidir, pretende tutelarlo hasta su muerte restándole cada día más capacidades.

Pensad como será el mundo en 50 años si el sistema estatal continúa castrando nuestras libertades y poniendo trabas a toda decisión o posesión.

Tendemos a un mundo dónde un individuo sea un número, dónde a ese número se le asignen unas funciones desde su nacimiento, se le obligue a formarse y pensar de un modo concreto para una finalidad concreta, y por supuesto, se le impedirá la capacidad de réplica o el cuestionarse el sistema al cual pertenece por obligación desde su origen.


¿os parece ese un estado ideal para vuestros hijos y nietos?

Vamos directos hacia un comunismo encubierto, y rociado por un capitalismo por y para una élite que controlará todo medio de producción y creación de riqueza, y será respaldado por un estado creado por y para su perpetuación, dónde el resto de individuos serán piezas con una capacidad de decisión tan reducidas, que saldrá más rentable ni tan siquiera pensar.

Lo dije un día y os lo recuerdo:

¿preferís ser conejos en una granja con una función bien definida, bien alimentados, con veterinario, dormir calentitos, y con una duración vital bien determinada?...¿o prefirís ser conejos salvajes teniendo que curraros cada día vuestro sustento, peleando contra alimañas, mal tiempo etc.?

La respuesta no es sencilla, y por lo que parece, la gran mayoría social prefiere ser conejo de granja...

No busco polemizar, ni mucho menos, que cada cual decida libremente, *mientras pueda*, lo que prefiere ser, o que le permitan ser.

Por cierto, me está gustando este debate que os traéis respecto al objetivo de esos tipos de interés negativos que parece empiezan a parecer algo normal...¿veis por dónde voy, no?

Buen domingo, y gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## FranMen (18 Ago 2019)

También a mí me parece muy interesante el tema de los intereses negativos. Hay un hilo en el principal con algún post interesante.
Un pequeño razonamiento: una empresa factura 1000 millones anuales y tiene unos gastos de 1010. Para mantenerse le conceden un préstamo al -2% de 1000 millones. De perder 10 millones anuales pasa a ganar 10, además con el préstamo puede engullir alguna pequeña empresa que si es rentable por sí misma. Con esto se consigue mantener a la gran empresa, sus empleados, los sueldos millonarios de sus CEOs, el dueño de la pequeña empresa rentable puede retirarse a vivir de las rentas... Por otra parte esto supone una competencia desleal con otras empresas que no reciben préstamos y tienen que ser rentables por sí mismas y, por otra parte, hasta dónde se puede engordar la bola? El siguiente préstamo (roll over) a qué interés y por qué montante? Qué pasa cuando no queden pequeñas empresas rentables para comprar o hayan quebrado?
Se me ocurren empresas como Santander, mineras que habéis comentado, farmacéuticas, GAM, Facebook... en casi todos los sectores ocurre. 
La clave para sobrevivir es que te financien. Las empresas zombis canibalizan a las rentables.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Leyéndote das por hecho de que nos encaminamos a un "1984" y de facto, con otras variantes, ya nos encontramos en él. Desde luego, eso "bueno" NO es y a eso me refería con mi alusión a los "mecanismos" del Estado. Aún así, ¿estamos peor que un individuo del Siglo I, XI, XVI o XIX? Es evidente que NO. ¿No estaba el individuo de cualquiera de esos Siglos sujeto también a las arbitrariedades de los Estados? ¿No existían unos impuestos que condenaban a la muerte por hambre a muchísima gente?

paketazo, es indudable que la Sociedad, especialmente la del mundo Occidental, ha mejorado mucho con los Siglos. ¿Qué podía haberlo hecho muchísimo mejor? Por supuesto... ¿Debemos aceptar ese mundo "orweliano" que se está asentando en la Sociedad? Ni muchísimo menos, pero para eso hay que pelear dentro del Sistema y es lo que intentamos hacer algunos, pero con éxito muy reducido ya que llegamos a poca gente y, además, dentro de la descomposición socio-política que vivimos, cada cual va a la suya: "mientras no me toque a mí, que se joda el vecino"... Lamentablemente es así, pero es algo que NO es ajeno a la evolución de las distintas Sociedades a lo largo de la Historia. Ya ha comentado Caballero sin espada cuál es la auténtica "naturaleza" del hombre...

El simil del "conejo"... Éste está abocado a perecer al poco de tiempo de nacer y más en un espacio libre... Tampoco nosotros seríamos muy diferentes, que ¡Ojo! se puede intentar. Tengo amigos y conocidos que lo intentaron, pero para volver al "abrigo" del Estado... Yo creo que casi todos los que andamos por aquí anhelamos una libertad que NO existe y que tampoco existirá... O eso me dice la Historia.

Y te voy a poner un ejemplo más sobre la "necesidad" de los Estados: ¿No nos habrían "comido" ya las migraciones sin unos Estados "fuertes" en la UE? ¿Campando a nuestras anchas ya no habríamos sido destruidos? La Historia también es muy explicativa en estos aspectos.

En el fondo, paketazo, sabes que pienso como tú, pero también soy muy realista -como dice mi hijo, "demasiado"- y sé hasta dónde podemos llegar y también lo que es IMPOSIBLE... Eso NO quita para que cada cual intente lograr un mínimo de "independencia" dentro de su pequeño espacio vital y, desde luego, intentar defenderse de la mejor manera posible contra la opresión del Sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante artículo...

- Algunas reflexiones sobre Estados Unidos y China.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (18 Ago 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> si vieran q la cosa peligrara bien pq se entrara en una espiral de estanflación o incluso deflacionaria q se retroalimentase y de la que resultara complicado salir, ya se inventarían algun otro truco, *y no me cabe la menor duda q les funcionaría*, esta gente son unos hijos de pvta nivel dios, si, pero ojo, de tontos tienen poco, y tampoco están locos como para cargarse el sistema de la gallina de los huevos de oro...



Tu afirmación es bastante cándida en lo que se refiere a la confianza en los líderes monetarios. Pero aún más en que van a poder sortear la crisis no importa su índole.

No llegas a expresar con que medios no imaginados aún iban a poder evitar la estanflación una vez se iniciara, o como podrían sortear la deflación continuada, quizás de la misma manera que lo está haciendo Japón ¿no?


Si en algún momento del futuro cercano asistiéramos a una estanflación profunda, con recesión importante, y además los precios subieran pongamos un 20% anual, ¿que medidas podrían hacer para contener la debacle, que no fueran medidas ortodoxas de política monetaria y fiscal, esto es, por un lado aumentar los tipos de interés a tasas cercanas a la natural, y por otro, disminuciones de impuestos y gasto superfluo que permitieran tanto remitir la inflación de precios como ajustarse el mercado privado?

Llegado el caso, hacer una política ortodoxa sería lo contrario a un truco. Significaría que las autoridades se habrían rendido a la forma clásica de hacer política monetaria.

Por otro lado, si se les ocurriera en medio de una estanflación imprimir más, ¿cual crees que sería el destino del Euro?

No caerá esa breva, porque entonces el oro se iría a la luna, pero de verdad.


----------



## kikepm (19 Ago 2019)

*


fernandojcg dijo:


> Desde luego, los Estados NO son "perfectos", perooooo ¿acaso es mejor retroceder en el tiempo? ¿Volvemos al Absolutismo? ¿O mejor, al Feudalismo? ¿Retrocedemos mucho más y nos vamos al Imperio Romano? ¿En cualquiera de esas épocas se vivió mejor que en estos tiempos? Diría que NO... Sin embargo, algunos os quejáis de la existencia de los Estados, perooooo me podéis poner un ejemplo sólido -NO "etéreo"- de una Sociedad histórica que haya sido mejor que la actual.



"Los estados no son perfectos, pero..." es una rendición en toda regla, una falta evidente de argumentos sobre la idoneidad del estado.

El problema de los tiempos actuales es que demasiados estamos dispuestos a contemporizar con las malas ideas, siempre con el fin de proteger un supuesto bien superior, que no es tal.


Independientemente de la definición limitada de estado que se desprende de tus palabras, si los estados son malos y llevan dentro de si la simiente de la corrupción y la decadencia humanas (lo cual es la tesis que podría debatirse, pero sobre todo que debería negarse por los defensores del estado en cualquiera de sus formas) NADIE JAMÁS DEBERÍA ACEPTAR SU EXISTENCIA sin más, solo porque la existencia humana ha llegado a cotas suficientemente buenas.

NO.

Hay que analizar las causas de porque vivimos mejor que nuestros antepasados, que en mi opinión NO tienen que ver con la existencia de los estados, y solo entonces se podrá dictar sentencia sobre si el estado debe seguir existiendo o no.


Sobre la comparativa que propones, no tiene sentido que se compare un estado de la actualidad con un sistema sin estado (lo que solo ha ocurrido en la antigúedad). Esto es así porque cualquier sociedad actual ha alcanzado cotas de bienestar económico, de salud, que son superiores a los de cualquier sociedad de la antigûedad.

La cuestión sería por tanto determinar si el bienestar actual es fruto de la actuación y existencia de los estados, o por el contrario de algo que no tiene nada que ver con su existencia.

La realidad es que el bienestar proviene de dos fuentes que no son propiedad ni causadas por el estado: *la acumulación de capital y el progreso científico-tecnológico.*

Todas las sociedades tienden a la mejora económica porque en ausencia de trabas (excesivas (*)), las sociedades acumulan capital, lo que permite aumentar la productividad de forma exponencial. Además, el conocimiento científico y tecnológico, QUE DIFÍCILMENTE SE DESAPRENDE, cooperan en obtener una mayor y mejor producción que se traduce en más y mejores formas de vida.

Ahora bien, ¿que ha tenido que ver el estado con la mejora tecnológica o el aumento de capital? NADA EN ABSOLUTO.

El estado simplemente ha formado parte de la vida social desde hace tanto tiempo que nadie conoce otra forma de organización social.

El estado apareció por conquista y supone una forma de parasitismo de aquellos que lo controlan, sobre la mayoría trabajadora y productiva. El problema es que el estado es una forma MUY ESTABLE de parasitismo, por lo que una vez el cáncer se extiende, es casi completamente imposible de erradicar. Vive a expensas pero no mata a su huesped. Lo que determina que pueda existir un orden social donde una minoría parasita a una mayoría, y a pesar de ello la sociedad en su conjunto puede mejorar. Por las causas apuntadas más arriba.


Ahora bien, si no hubiera existido estado, ¿acaso ahora viviríamos mejor?

La respuesta es que *la realidad no es un patrón aceptable ya que es imposible compararla con una situación alternativa QUE NO HA LLEGADO A EXISTIR*. Esto significa que nunca puede proponerse la realidad existente como modelo de óptimo social. Nunca nadie sabrá que habría ocurrido de no existir la realidad existente.

Lo único que podemos hacer para juzgar al estado es proyectar que hubiera pasado de no existir este.


Y dado que el estado que conocemos (el mejor de ellos) se dedica al saqueo inmisericorde, a la falsificación y manipulación de la moneda, al rescate y subvención de los amigos y de los contactos políticos, a la financiación de absurdeces y despilfarros que se cometen en pos de aventuras políticas, no veo yo como podríamos juzgar al estado como el mal menor.

Sin duda es posible algo mejor que el estado, mucho mejor.

No hay más que ver como por cada tropelía que comete este, aparece una solución espontáneamente organizada fuera del estado, que sirve a la sociedad para superar los problemas que habitualmente CREA el estado, con la excusa de la protección o la prosperidad.

Personalmente *no conozco un solo problema que el estado haya resuelto o mejorado* en los últimos, pongamos, 100 años.


(*) De ahí que sistemas como el comunismo o el socialismo tiendan a no funcionar, llevan a las sociedades a unas trabas que no pueden sostener el progreso económico.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2019)

Hola, kikkepm: Tú mismo reconoces QUE NO HA LLEGADO A EXISTIR UNA ALTERNATIVA AL ESTADO... ¿Entonces? ¿La fabricamos de la "NADA"? Hombre, como "intención" podría ser válida, pero llevada a la práctica IMPOSIBLE...

Curiosamente, esta tarde veía una película del Viejo Oeste y pensé en el debate... Es que es "lógico" que exista el Estado, aunque a algunos NO os guste...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (19 Ago 2019)

Eso lo viví yo en primera persona en Zimbabwe en 2008.

Fue todo un “Chou”.


----------



## kikepm (19 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikkepm: Tú mismo reconoces QUE NO HA LLEGADO A EXISTIR UNA ALTERNATIVA AL ESTADO... ¿Entonces? ¿La fabricamos de la "NADA"? Hombre, como "intención" podría ser válida, pero llevada a la práctica IMPOSIBLE...
> 
> Curiosamente, esta tarde veía una película del Viejo Oeste y pensé en el debate... Es que es "lógico" que exista el Estado, aunque a algunos NO os guste...
> 
> Saludos.



Esa no es la cuestión. Sino si el estado es, o no, un ente corrupto que debería ser EXTERMINADO.

Una vez se dilucide esta cuestión, una vez que cada persona pensante llegara ella, no debería existir ninguna barrera (intelectual) para decidir actuar en pos de una sociedad mejor.

Luego ya se podría pensar en cuestiones prácticas. Pero la esencia de la forma honesta de pensar es no evitar las conclusiones siempre que están aparezcan como verdaderas ante nuestros ojos.

La cuestión que planteas es, no te ofendas, una forma de cobardía intelectual.



Una vez planteado que el estado es una forma corrupta e inválida de exitencia social. Si esto fuera asumido por una cantidad significativa e importante de la sociedad. Si realmente un subconjunto más que significativo, suficientemente numeroso, de personas en cada país, consideraran que no hay nada que hacer para mejorar el estado y que la única forma aceptable de vida social es sin su existencia. ¿no crees que las cosas podrían cambiar?


A lo que asistimos es a la demostración de fuerza del estado, ha impregnado de tal forma cada una de nuestras querencias, afinidades, odios, ha extendido su propaganda de tal forma y manera, que no somos capaces de sustraernos a su verdad.

El estado es un parásito que ha evolucionado para hacernos creer, entre otras muchas cosas, que su existencia es necesaria para el orden social.


Como se explica sino la resistencia que desde el mayor tonto del pueblo hasta personas inteligentes e instruidas oponen.

El estado ha inoculado en todas nuestras mentes una "verdad" de la que es muy complicado evadirse: la que oculta su verdadera naturaleza y que su existencia es indisoluble con la de la humanidad.

El estado es en esta forma sinónimo de totalitarismo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2019)

Hola, Muttley: Hace décadas tuve un amigo en ese país cuando era conocido como Rodesia. Según mis datos, el Dólar zimbabuense llegó a una paridad de 35 cuatrillones (35.000 millones de millones) por un solo USD.

Es de largo uno de los países más pobres y subdesarrollados del mundo, gracias a ese ASESINO EN SERIE que es Mugabe. Lo que SÍ me ha llamado la atención es que, pese a su precariedad, 81 personas de cada 100 poseen un móvil...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2019)

Hola, kikepm: NO, no me ofendes, más partiendo de ti, sabes que te aprecio y me gusta la sinceridad. Sin embargo, NO creo que mi posición REALISTA pueda ser tachada de "cobardía intelectual". Lo que tú propones, y que podría suscribir más de lo que piensas, me parece una UTOPÍA TOTALMENTE IRREALIZABLE... ¿o una "locura intelectual? Yo ya perdí mucho tiempo de mi vida "batallando" en aras de un "cambio" que NO llegó... En eso mi generación puede dar "sopas" a las que luego nos precedieron...

En fin, kikepm, piensa como quieras y actúa en consecuencia. A fin de cuentas, TODOS los que andamos por este hilo lo intentamos, que NO ES POCO...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (19 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Muttley: Hace décadas tuve un amigo en ese país cuando era conocido como Rodesia. Según mis datos, el Dólar zimbabuense llegó a una paridad de 35 cuatrillones (35.000 millones de millones) por un solo USD.
> 
> Es de largo uno de los países más pobres y subdesarrollados del mundo, gracias a ese ASESINO EN SERIE que es Mugabe. Lo que SÍ me ha llamado la atención es que, pese a su precariedad, 81 personas de cada 100 poseen un móvil...
> 
> Saludos.



Es un país sorprendente. 
De largo la mejor educación en todo Africa. Supera por muchisimo a la RSA.
Cualquier chico “de la calle” te habla en un perfecto inglés, con la fórmula adecuada en cuanto a educación, gramática y vocabulario.
Además su dominio general de la historia, la geografía, las matemáticas básicas...tremendas.
Me atrevo a decir que un chico de 17 años medio de Zimbabwe está al menos igual de educado que un chico medio de 17 años español. 
Cuando estuve por allí durante la crisis del 2008, la gente pedía ropa. Chanclas. Camisetas. No pedían para comer. Esto es porque es un país extraordinariamente rico en agricultura. 
En cuanto al Fiat....su valor era cero. Todo en divisa o como he mencionado trueque. 
Los billetes que circulaban se vendían como souvenires. Tipo postales. Negociabas y decías por cinco dólares quiero el azul, el naranja....y tal...y hacías la colección 
Incluso echando a los granjeros (en su mayoría de origen británico), la gente nunca pasó penalidades de hambre. Al no disponer de Fiat...funcionaba el trueque. Y claro las importaciones no existían (de ahí la carestía en bienes importados como en ropa por ejemplo).
Mugabe. Hace años enloqueció de sifilis. De ahí estas decisiones (nacionalización de granjas...), decisiones políticas y económicas kamikazes en los últimos 20 años. Y ahí está. Aguantándolo todo el viejo. 
Las consecuencias es que los granjeros blancos se fueron a las vecinas Mozambique y Zambia que les regaló tierras para cultivar. 

Links educativos 

El Adiós:

Zimbabwe's displaced white farmers creating jobs in Mozambique | IOL Business Report

La visita

Why white Zimbabwean farmer, Ben Freeth, returned to his farm eight years after it was destroyed by pro-Mugabe forces

Y ahora...a ver si vuelven de verdad: 

Zimbabwe to reverse Mugabe's land seizures, will pay millions to white farmers

Tengo un amigo de Zimbabwe, posiblemente una de las personas más sensatas que conozco. Una inteligencia muy aguda. Compañero de estudios. Bromeo diciéndole que me lo imagino en su retiro debajo de una higuera con un sombrero de paja, en su aldea, siendo hombre de ley, recibiendo y aconsejando a los hombres y mujeres de su región, mediando en disputas y dando la bendición a matrimonios. Una figura de prohombre muy habitual en Africa. 
Se descojona...pero no dice que no. Es jefe de operaciones de una fabrica.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2019)

Hola, Muttley: Interesante tu comentario y que me proporciona algunos detalles que desconocía y otros que ya conocía, como el TRUEQUE. Por aquí, hay algunos conforeros que lo NIEGAN, a pesar de los muchos testimonios que he recogido y NO sólo a nivel histórico. Por ejemplo, mi suegra me comentó recientemente que el TRUEQUE era fundamental en la alimentación de la Posguerra, al menos en el campo de Elche...

Por cierto, comentar también que hoy he visualizado un vídeo relacionado con Hong Kong y afirma que allí existe una auténtica "fiebre" en la demanda de Plata FÍSICA y que supera con creces a la del Oro... ¡Curioso!

Y os dejo otro buen artículo...

These 10 ‘grey swan’ events could conspire to imperil global economy and markets

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> De ahí que sistemas como el comunismo o el socialismo tiendan a no funcionar, llevan a las sociedades a unas trabas que no pueden sostener el progreso económico.



¿quien propició esto para la URSS o China?


> La realidad es que el bienestar proviene de dos fuentes que no son propiedad ni causadas por el estado: *la acumulación de capital y el progreso científico-tecnológico.*


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2019)

Hola, Incorrezto: Es que es de "CAJÓN"... El Comunismo triunfó en la URSS y China porque las condiciones de la población eran lamentables y fue una RESPUESTA de sus ciudadanos a las mismas, sino de qué...

En la URSS, durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial, dentro y tutelada por el Estado, se desarrolló una maquinaría militar que consiguió hacer frente a la de una Alemania Nazi bastante adelantada para su tiempo y también dentro de un ESTADO. Un buen ejemplo, fue el carro de combate T-34 y que está considerado el más versátil de esa contienda bélica mundial. Posteriormente, continuaron con su avance tecnológico aplicado a otros campos. Está claro que con la evidente relantización que suponían las trabas burocráticas propias de ese tipo de régimen político.

Por su parte, ya vemos los niveles alcanzados por China a día de hoy...

El conforero kikepm NO quiere reconocer o más bien disocia que los avances científicos y tecnológicos se han desarrollado DENTRO de los Estados... Puedo dar la "leche" de ejemplos: Alcantarillado tal y como lo conocemos hoy se desarrolló en el Siglo XIX (y ya conozco el primer precedente histórico de Nippur, en la India), la Imprenta, la Máquina de Vapor, el Ordenador y... algo que solemos UTILIZAR en este hilo: INTERNET, cuyo origen es MILITAR, por tanto PROMOVIDO POR EL ESTADO.

Hay que decir que la evolución tecnológica va mano a mano con la Ciencia, aunque ambas cosas son distintas:

- Los descubrimientos científicos engloban el CONOCIMIENTO EN SÍ MISMO.

- La Tecnología APLICA esos conocimientos para resolver una NECESIDAD HUMANA.

En fin, por aquí andan científicos y que tienen una base más sólida que yo para cuestionar esto que comento.

Tampoco quiero llevar este tema más allá de la comprensión que supone el AQUÍ Y AHORA. Los Estados es lo que tenemos, para bien y para mal... Y con todos los abusos que tenemos que soportar por parte de los mismos, pero vamos entiendo que si no estamos de acuerdo con vivir dentro de ellos, pues el mundo es muy grande... y pequeño a su vez para "garantizar" unos mínimos a los que estamos acostumbrados.

Eso NO quita, ni muchísimo menos, para que se intente cambiar el Sistema, pero vamos a mí edad esto ya es tan UTÓPICO como intentar desarrollar una Sociedad que NUNCA ha existido... y más propia de Asimov.

Y todo esto que comento NO pretende descalificar a kikepm NI a ninguno de los que pensáis como él, puesto que en algún momento de mi vida yo también estuve muy próximo a ese "ideario", pero me he vuelto tremendamente REALISTA. Lo siento...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿quien propició esto para la URSS o China?



No entiendo la pregunta.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2019)

# kikepm: Yo la he "interpretado" a mí manera... A lo mejor equivocadamente, pero bueno me ha servido para desarrollar un post.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (19 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Incorrezto: Es que es de "CAJÓN"... El Comunismo triunfó en la URSS y China porque las condiciones de la población eran lamentables y fue una RESPUESTA de sus ciudadanos a las mismas, sino de qué...
> 
> En la URSS, durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial, dentro y tutelada por el Estado, se desarrolló una maquinaría militar que consiguió hacer frente a la de una Alemania Nazi bastante adelanta para su tiempo y también dentro de un ESTADO. Un buen ejemplo, fue el carro de combate T-34 y que está considerado el más versátil de esa contienda bélica mundial. Posteriormente, continuaron con su avance tecnológico aplicado a otros campos. Está claro que con la evidente relantización que suponían las trabas burocráticas propias de ese tipo de régimen político.
> 
> Por su parte, ya vemos los niveles alcanzados por China a día de hoy...



Sin duda alguna hubo cosas peores que el comunismo chino o soviético, no he afirmado otra cosa.

Pero estos modelos comparados con los occidentales, pierden por amplia mayoría. No hay más que ver el nivel de vida alcanzado en occidente contra el alcanzado por China o la URSS entre 1945 y 2000.

Mi afirmación iba de que poner (muchas) trabas (al comercio, a la actividad libre, etc.) suele ser una forma de limitar el crecimiento del capital de la sociedad.



fernandojcg dijo:


> El conforero kikepm NO quiere reconocer o más bien disocia que l*os avances científicos y tecnológicos se han desarrollado DENTRO de los Estados*... Puedo dar la "leche" de ejemplos



Lógico, sólo han existido estados en los últimos varios cientos de años. Lo raro hubiera sido que en una situación donde solo existe el estado, algo hubiera sido descubierto fuera de ellos.


No es un argumento a favor del estado. Ya que NADIE puede saber que habría pasado en una realidad alternativa, sin estados.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Y todo esto que comento NO pretende descalificar a kikepm NI a ninguno de los que pensáis como él, puesto que en algún momento de mi vida yo también estuve muy próximo a ese "ideario", pero me he vuelto tremendamente REALISTA. Lo siento...
> 
> Saludos.




Por supuesto. Pero podemos debatir sanamente sobre todas estas cuestiones.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Yo NO creo que sea "ilegal" y tampoco inmoral que intentes defender o preservar lo que es tuyo o pertenece a tu ámbito personal. En esto me identifico con buena parte de los estadounidenses que consideran legítimo defenderse del Estado, incluso con las armas. De hecho, lo llevan en su Constitución.

Quizás, el debate sea más complejo de lo que pueda parecer. NO es la MISMA REALIDAD la que se vive en España que en Rumania, tampoco lo es la de los EE.UU. vs Venezuela... Hay una infinita gama de "colores" a la hora de enjuiciar a los distintos Estados.

¿Se dan los mismos problemas socio-políticos en Suiza o Noruega que en España? Para NADA. Los tres son ESTADOS, pero dos de ellos funcionan bastante BIEN y otro lo hace lamentablemente mal, es decir el nuestro. Por ejemplo, creo que en Suiza los políticos "profesionales" rondan los... ¡200! o eso entendí en un documental que vi hace unos años, por tanto la Política allí se ejerce de una forma vocacional.

En cambio, en un país que funciona MAL, España, creo haber leído que tenemos más de 400.000 "políticos" que COBRAN y MUCHO POR NO HACER CASI NADA... NO es que el Estado sea el culpable de ello, sino quiénes lo conforman: SU CIUDADANÍA. Tampoco nada "anormal" cuando el cerebro que se utiliza NO llega al tamaño de una bellota...

Mira, paraisofiscal, yo estoy harto de pagar impuestos y, por supuesto, que intento pagar lo menos posible, dentro de la legalidad, que tengo el "hocico" de Hacienda pegado al culo. Perooooo, de momento, SIEMPRE le he ganado la partida. Claro que cuando tienen que devolverme algo del IRPF, aunque sea una "mierda", se esperan a que casi acabe el ejercicio e incluso en alguna ocasión lo han pasado y me han pagado esa MIERDA de intereses que pagan cuando son ellos los que incumplen. Ahora NO vayas a hacerlo tú... que entonces TE CRUJEN.

Bueno, dejo el tema porque por ese lado me "caliento"... Y, pasando a otra cosa, ya veis como los "mercados" han olvidado repentinamente TODO lo que estaba sucediendo. Simplemente, ha bastado que uno de los "camellos" (Rehn) insinuará las medidas que va a tomar el BCE durante el próximo mes de Septiembre. Quizás, vuelva a "intentarlo" con mejor Suerte con el S&P 500 en los 3025/3050... Una cota que veo posible de aquí a fin de año.

¿Y los MPs? Yo he comprado activamente en los últimos meses, pero me voy a esperar al 12 de Septiembre y días posteriores... Ya veis que NO soy especialmente optimista para ese intervalo de tiempo, pero todo puede cambiar en función del "tuit" que realice el MAJARA DE TURNO, o sea el "pelo de panocha".

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

> De ahí que sistemas como el comunismo o el socialismo tiendan a no funcionar, llevan a las sociedades a unas trabas que no pueden sostener el progreso económico.



¿quien propició esto para la URSS o China?


> La realidad es que el bienestar proviene de dos fuentes que no son propiedad ni causadas por el estado: *la acumulación de capital y el progreso científico-tecnológi*





kikepm dijo:


> No entiendo la pregunta.



que si para que haya progreso es necesaria la acumulación de capital y el progreso científico tecnológico, quien lo propició en la urss o china.
que progresaron desde niveles minimos donde no habia capital acumulado o no ni educación o investigación.


----------



## kikepm (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿quien propició esto para la URSS o China?
> 
> 
> que si para que haya progreso es necesaria la acumulación de capital y el progreso científico tecnológico, quien lo propició en la urss o china.
> que progresaron desde niveles minimos donde no habia capital acumulado o no ni educación o investigación.



Como dije antes, en mi opinión, la URSS principalmente si mejoró el sistema previo, un resto del antiguo régimen.

Más que el hecho de que un sistema político concreto pueda hacer avanzar a su sociedad, creo que lo que ocurre es que determinado tipo de sistemas ponen más (o menos) trabas relativas que ralentizan el progreso.

En ese sentido no creo que la URSS fuera peor que el franquismo de los primeros años, por ejemplo. 

Y ambos sistemas son (fueron) peores que sistemas de mercado con menos restricciones, como lo fueron los EE.UU. durante el S. XIX y gran parte del XX (y aún), o Suiza desde 1850 aprox.


----------



## Jake el perro (19 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Las consecuencias es que los granjeros blancos se fueron a las vecinas Mozambique y Zambia que les regaló tierras para cultivar.



No se puede generalizar con el proceder de los negros, ni que sea por propio interés, pero algunos no se dejan llevar por sus atavismos


----------



## Desconocido (19 Ago 2019)

El debate Estado vs no-Estado me resulta apasionante. El no-Estado lo veo como objetivo ideal a perseguir, pero para ello todavía tenemos que evolucionar mucho más. Digamos que nos marca el camino, pero de momento nos tenemos que apañar con Estado. Tiene sus cosas buenas y sus cosas malas. Lo bueno es que proporciona cierta seguridad para dejar de preocuparse tanto por la supervivencia y poder dedicar esfuerzo a otras tareas. Lo malo indudablemente es la corrupción, que hace malgastar recursos. Se trata de evolucionar poco a poco "refinando" el concepto, intentando reducir el egoísmo imperante.

El punto de inflexión ha sido el abandono del patrón oro (ver Maloney). Con él, siempre hay un techo de gasto, y proporciona un entorno estable donde calcular mejor las alternativas de acción sin desperdiciar recursos / energía. No se hubiera dado tanta locura de expansión monetaria con todo lo malo que conlleva.

¿Sería difícil volver a él?. Los gobernantes y castas privilegiadas no están por la labor, pues se quedarían sin pelotazos. Tiene que ser el ciudadano el que lo exija con su voto. Pero podría haber otra manera. Si viene una crisis y se "educa" a la gente en cambiar sus ahorros por oro, ¿qué creéis que pasaría'. Por ejemplo en Venezuela y Argentina ya saben que tener dólares es mucho mejor que su moneda local. Y si el dolar cae, solo queda el oro. ¿Podría ser ésta la oportunidad de corregir la situación?.

Suponiendo el cambio en físico, supondría la implosión de la banca con reserva fraccionaria (el 90% del dinero creado de la nada si no recuerdo mal). Tendría que ser ordenadamente para no llegar a corralitos. Pero tras el shock inicial podría venir una era de prosperidad.


----------



## Jake el perro (19 Ago 2019)

Hablando de oro

¿ Cómo lo veis para comprar ahora ? ¿ Estamos alcistas o ya estamos en el cénit o casi y ya sólo queda bajar ?

Pros y contras


----------



## tristezadeclon (19 Ago 2019)

decía nietzsche q el estado es el mas frío de todos los monstruos fríos, probablemente si la plata subiese a 1000 dólares la onza y el estado ordenara confiscar la plata a los particulares, yo secundaría esa frase de nietzsche e incluso me atrevería a decir q el estado tendría q arrancarme las onzas de plata de mis frías manos y seguramente me llevaría por delante a mas uno de los perros de presa q el estado enviara para hacer el trabajo sucio

por otro lado recuerdo perfectamente como ese estado tan frío dió tratamiento de quimioterapia y radioterapia a mi padre cuando tuvo cáncer y a nosotros no nos costó ni un euro, cosa q si lo hubiésemos tenido q pagar por nuestra cuenta jamás hubiésemos podido, mi padre tuvo tres tipos de cáncer distintos y sobrevivió a todos ellos, al final falleció a causa de una EPOC muchos años despues

la realidad es q tenemos pruebas de como sería la evolución humana sin estado, se llaman tribus, quedan algunas en el amazonas, los aborígenes australianos, los esquimales etc..., algunas de esas tribus practican el canibalismo, los esquimales abandonan a sus ancianos cuando estos no pueden valerse por si mismos y los dejan q mueran de hambre, pero lo q todas estas tribus tienen en común es q están en estadíos de desarrollo primitivísimos, son sociedades q no evolucionan, lo único q consiguen es sobrevivir y eso las mas exitosas, la gran mayoría desaparecen

pero bueno, la realidad es q es un tema incómodo para mi, prefiero no profundizar en ello pq precisamente soy uno de esos perros de presa del estado, no solo soy funcionario sino que además soy miembro de las FCS, así q por mi parte mejor lo dejo aquí

en cuanto a un comentario q me hizo tronald dump, el escenario mas probable q veo es efectivamente la japonización, el hervirnos a fuego lento, pero viendo como está japón y como está argentina por ejemplo pues... como q firmo ya mismo


----------



## kikepm (19 Ago 2019)

Puestos a sumar testimonios, yo tengo estos 169,202,000 , asesinados por el estado en el S. XX.

El problema es que los pobres no están aquí para contarlo...


----------



## Forcopula (19 Ago 2019)

Yo veo que han bajado los precios, pero no entiendo porque los de goldsilver.be no bajan en función de la caída.. Tengo un pedido pendiente de envío y quería añadir alguna cosa más aprovechando.


----------



## Berciano230 (20 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Yo veo que han bajado los precios, pero no entiendo porque los de goldsilver.be no bajan en función de la caída.. Tengo un pedido pendiente de envío y quería añadir alguna cosa más aprovechando.



Buenos dias eso mismo iba escribir yo, quería ampliar un pedido en el dorado pero ... mismos precios que estos dias pasados


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# berciano230: En Eldorado están de Vacaciones. No sé si lo habrá puesto en su web, pero hace unos días contacté con ellos para recabar una información particular acerca de un pedido que les había hecho hace escasos días.

Respecto a lo que comentáis sobre los MPs, ahora mismo lo más PRUDENTE para aquellos que quieren comprar es esperar... Vamos a ver si las Bolsas continúan con la trayectoria alcista que han emprendido recientemente. Si siguen así, especialmente los índices estadounidenses, está claro que los MPs pueden "sufrir" y hacer un "parón" e incluso retroceder desde los niveles actuales. SÍ, ya sé que a algunos NO les gusta que escriba esto, pero es lo que "veo" en estos momentos...

Nuevamente, es la Plata la que está adoptando una posición demasiado delicada. Es más, es posible que a corto plazo se dirija a los entornos de los $16,527... En el Oro conviene esperar a ver si consolida en torno a los precios actuales... sino es posible que retroceda, incluso pudiendo llegar alrededor de los $1441,80...

En fin, ya he comentado que todo esto es relativo y muy condicionado a si los "inversores" vuelven a los activos financieros de mayor riesgo. En mi caso, ya tengo bastante cubierto el tema de los MPs, pero entraría de nuevo si viera precios bastante más bajos que los de ahora, especialmente en el Oro.

Y en muchas ocasiones he comentado que los EE.UU. y China acabarán confrontándose más allá de una Guerra Comercial... Os enlazo una noticia que apuntaría en esa dirección...

Militarization Of North Australia Is A Must To Win A War Against China, Report

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (20 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y en muchas ocasiones he comentado que los EE.UU. y China acabarán confrontándose más allá de una Guerra Comercial... Os enlazo una noticia que apuntaría en esa dirección...



Espero que te equivoques, por el bien de todos. China no es Vietnam, Irak o Siria, mucho menos Grenade. Si estallase un conflicto militar entre esas dos superpotencias nos afectaría a todos de lleno económica y socialmente. Dios no lo quiera. Yo espero un conflicto económico con altos y bajos durante muchos años, como sucedió entre la URSS y EEUU. No creo que nadie desee un conflicto bélico que sería muy difícil ganar.

Y respecto a los metales, gracias por todas las respuestas, esperaremos a ver como evoluciona el mercado


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2019)

Hola, Jake el perro: Yo soy el PRIMERO que deseo y espero que NO se llegue a esa hipotética situación bélica y TAMPOCO he dicho que vaya a ser "mañana", pero SÍ probablemente "pasado mañana"... De momento, prepararse lo están haciendo, aunque de una forma muy "burda" o más bien emulando a los "Cuentacuentos": China NO invadiría Australia... NO tiene una flota militar que pudiera garantizar el éxito de una operación de esa envergadura.

En cualquier caso, Jake el perro, MUCHO deberían cambiar las cosas para que los EE.UU. y China NO acaben enfrentándose militarmente y ¡Ojo! que sigo haciendo hincapié que con "el tiempo"... China NUNCA fue "expansionista", pero actualmente está embarcada en unos proyectos que van a acabar "chocando" con los del Imperio. Históricamente, cuando un Imperio ha intentado seguir siendo el HEGEMÓNICO ha acabado "colisionando" con otro/s. Y también ha habido una Guerra bélica cuando un Imperio ha sustituido a otro...

Saludos.


----------



## grom (20 Ago 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> decía nietzsche q el estado es el mas frío de todos los monstruos fríos, probablemente si la plata subiese a 1000 dólares la onza y el estado ordenara confiscar la plata a los particulares, yo secundaría esa frase de nietzsche e incluso me atrevería a decir q el estado tendría q arrancarme las onzas de plata de mis frías manos y seguramente me llevaría por delante a mas uno de los perros de presa q el estado enviara para hacer el trabajo sucio
> 
> por otro lado recuerdo perfectamente como ese estado tan frío dió tratamiento de quimioterapia y radioterapia a mi padre cuando tuvo cáncer y a nosotros no nos costó ni un euro, cosa q si lo hubiésemos tenido q pagar por nuestra cuenta jamás hubiésemos podido, mi padre tuvo tres tipos de cáncer distintos y sobrevivió a todos ellos, al final falleció a causa de una EPOC muchos años despues
> 
> ...



El "estado" es el resultado de la organización de grupos humanos. Y no al revés. 
A veces parece en los comentarios que el estado es el ente original, y no. Sea bueno, malo o regular, el "estado" es el resultado final de la organización del grupo.
La tribu también es una forma de "estado", con sus reglas y sus jerarquías.


----------



## oinoko (20 Ago 2019)

[Q
UOTE="Jake el perro, post: 25588018, member: 61573"]
Hablando de oro
¿ Cómo lo veis para comprar ahora ? ¿ Estamos alcistas o ya estamos en el cénit o casi y ya sólo queda bajar ?
Pros y contras
[/QUOTE]

La bajada de tipos de interes y el dinero gratis que se anuncia, impulsa temporalmente hacia arriba todo lo "real": No solo los MP's, sino también las acciones y hasta el "Real Estate". Aunque quizas ya está en parte descontada.

La estafa piramidal de los bonos seguro que reventará, y lo veremos reventar, y cuando reviente los MP's subirán y bastante, pero el sistema todavía puede estirar el chiringito unos cuantos trimestres más.

Asusta mirar el informe del COT, los commercials van tan cargados de cortos de oro (en plata no tanto), que podemos dar por hecho que harán todo lo que puedan para rentabilizarlos (o al menos no perder dinero con ellos). En los últimos años he visto tantas veces tirar los precios con tanta impunidad y descaro que ya no me extrañaría nada verlo una vez más. Podeis apostar que a la primera noticia "no-buena" para el oro, sacarán la artillería pesada y le pegarán un buen viaje hacia abajo.

Es una decisión complicada, pero yo no le entraría al oro demasiado fuerte ahora mismo. No hay que dejarse llevar por la euforia.

La plata todavía parece asequible.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Hoy parece que sería un buen día para que los MPs "despegarán" de nuevo y, de momento, NO lo hacen con la suficiente "fuerza"... Y eso que las Bolsas están corrigiendo y en los Bonos vuelve la "sangría". Ahora mismo:

- Bono Español a 10 años: +0,092 (-32,85%)

- Bono Alemán a 10 años: -0,702 (-8,76%

- Bono EE.UU. a 10 años: +1,549 (-3,09%)

Es en lo Bonos, y NO en las Bolsas, donde se están observando MÁS TENSIONES...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (20 Ago 2019)

Mas leña al horno, aunque esperado
El primer ministro italiano, Giuseppe Conte, acaba de presentar su dimisión ante el Senado


----------



## FranMen (20 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Jake el perro: Yo soy el PRIMERO que deseo y espero que NO se llegue a esa hipotética situación bélica y TAMPOCO he dicho que vaya a ser "mañana", pero SÍ probablemente "pasado mañana"... De momento, prepararse lo están haciendo, aunque de una forma muy "burda" o más bien emulando a los "Cuentacuentos": China NO invadiría Australia... NO tiene una flota militar que pudiera garantizar el éxito de una operación de esa envergadura.
> 
> En cualquier caso, Jake el perro, MUCHO deberían cambiar las cosas para que los EE.UU. y China NO acaben enfrentándose militarmente y ¡Ojo! que sigo haciendo hincapié que con "el tiempo"... China NUNCA fue "expansionista", pero actualmente está embarcada en unos proyectos que van a acabar "chocando" con los del Imperio. Históricamente, cuando un Imperio ha intentado seguir siendo el HEGEMÓNICO ha acabado "colisionando" con otro/s. Y también ha habido una Guerra bélica cuando un Imperio ha sustituido a otro...
> 
> Saludos.



Me imagino que lo que China no es expansionista lo escribes de broma, ya Mao pretendía unir a los estados comunistas bajo su mando, su ayuda a Albania, Vietnam, países de la órbita de la URSS no eran por casualidad como tampoco la organización de congresos internacionales de estados comunistas. En un segundo tiempo estaba previsto dominar a la propia URSS y en el siguiente a los demonios capitalistas de EEUU.
Recuerda la anexion del Tíbet, Mongolia interior, Xijiang, Hong Kong, recientemente las islas Sparkley. Su reivindicación sobre Taiwán. Veremos que hace en el conflicto de Cachemira. Seguro que me dejo muchos en el tintero.


----------



## Covid-8M (20 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Exacto, nada garantiza que esto siga para arriba.
> 
> Es posible que en Septiembre-Octubre se vea el oro a 1400USD o menos. Existen tantos factores para estirar el chicle que nos podemos tirar esperando 15 o 20 años para una onza a 3000USD.



Estais conteniendo la subida del oro con tanto pesimismo. Subestimais la influencia de burbuja en el mercado mundial de MPs.


----------



## Mrbcn (20 Ago 2019)

En caso de bajada de cotización de los MP, se verá reflejada en los precios de las monedas o pasa como con la gasolina?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Revisa tus conocimientos sobre la Historia de China... Te dejo un artículo con un mapa del territorio chino durante la Dinastía Qing (1790-1912)... Todos los territorios que citas están ahí dentro... ¡Qué "raro"! Por cierto, ¿sabes quiénes fueron los Manchúes? Te lo digo porque fueron ellos los que sometieron a los mongoles y acabaron incorporando la Mongolia Interior a China... Y tu referencia a Hong Kong (ex colonia británica) SÍ que es una auténtica BROMA.

Los 5 imperios más grandes de la historia según su territorio

Lo único que se podría discutir es la soberanía de China sobre las Islas Paracels (te has olvidado de ellas) y las Sparkley. Aparte de China, están reclamadas por Filipinas, Vietnam, Malasia, Brunei y Taiwán.

GOLDGOD: Rusia e Irán NO han batallado abiertamente con los EE.UU. en Siria, sino el desenlace de la guerra podría haber sido otro... Y NO se puede NI se debe descartar una nueva Guerra Mundial y están trabajando en ello... Los americanos buscan un Sistema de ataque rápido que previamente anule la capacidad de respuesta del adversario o cuanto menos la "minimice"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2019)

Hola, nsdn: MAL... Podría bajar hasta los $0,944.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (21 Ago 2019)

España, poseyó Filipinas, Cuba, Sudamérica, Guinea, México, parte de USA... pero no reclama esos territorios a diferencia de China. España no es expansionista, China si ‘. Precisamente una de las excusas que usan los paises expansionistas es la que tú has dado: la historia.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2019)

Muy MALA "argumentación"... Puedes mirar mapas chinos con MUCHA ANTIGÜEDAD y vas a ver lo mismo. Y si entras en el aspecto étnico MÁS DE LO MISMO...

Hubo una época en el tiempo en que China podría haber conquistado buena parte del mundo conocido... Ya puestos, te recuerdo la expansión del Imperio mongol y que China NO QUISO PRESERVAR. Qué mejor "prueba" de que China NUNCA fue expansionista.

La Historia de China está ahí para quién quiera consultarla...


----------



## FranMen (21 Ago 2019)

Déjate de historias y mira lo que está pasando HOY en el Tíbet, Mongolia Interior, Xijiang...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2019)

Lo siento me CIÑO A LA HISTORIA... Que te gusta la "tuya", pues NO pasa NADA, sigue con ella...


----------



## Adrenalix (21 Ago 2019)

Buenas tardes, 

Tengo una pregunta de principiante algo paranóico...
muchos de vosotros compraréis MP a través de tiendas como Andorrano, Coininvest y bla bla bla...para hacer los pedidos, hay que "registrarse", habéis pensado que alguna vez, puedan hackear la seguridad de la tienda y acceder a los datos de vuestros pedidos? de esa manera sabrían cuánto oro habéis comprado y dirección de entrega...
Es demasiado paranoia o en caso contrario tomáis medidas de seguridad como:
-nombre falso
-dirección de correo, nunca la principal
-tarjeta de crédito, la vuestra???? pq entonces da igual el nombre falso....
-dirección de entrega en algún local de recogida de paquetes cerca de casa????

Gracias!!!!


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (21 Ago 2019)

Kaffee mit milch dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta de principiante algo paranóico...
> muchos de vosotros compraréis MP a través de tiendas como Andorrano, Coininvest y bla bla bla...para hacer los pedidos, hay que "registrarse", habéis pensado que alguna vez, puedan hackear la seguridad de la tienda y acceder a los datos de vuestros pedidos? de esa manera sabrían cuánto oro habéis comprado y dirección de entrega...
> ...



Nombre falso no, pero puedes poner una dirección falsa y como punto de recogida dejar nota de que será la central o sucursal de la compañía de transportes en tu localidad.


----------



## L'omertá (21 Ago 2019)

Kaffee mit milch dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta de principiante algo paranóico...
> muchos de vosotros compraréis MP a través de tiendas como Andorrano, Coininvest y bla bla bla...para hacer los pedidos, hay que "registrarse", habéis pensado que alguna vez, puedan hackear la seguridad de la tienda y acceder a los datos de vuestros pedidos? de esa manera sabrían cuánto oro habéis comprado y dirección de entrega...
> ...




Creo que es demasiada paranoia.


----------



## oinoko (21 Ago 2019)

Kaffee mit milch dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta de principiante algo paranóico...
> muchos de vosotros compraréis MP a través de tiendas como Andorrano, Coininvest y bla bla bla...para hacer los pedidos, hay que "registrarse", habéis pensado que alguna vez, puedan hackear la seguridad de la tienda y acceder a los datos de vuestros pedidos? de esa manera sabrían cuánto oro habéis comprado y dirección de entrega...
> ...



Todo puede pasar, pero estadisticamente, es mucho mas probable que tu mismo seas la fuente de que la persona indebida se entere de lo que tienes en casa, por ejemplo:
- Tu mismo le comentas a tu sobrino tomando un cafe las maravillas de los MP's y le enseñas un ejemplo. Porque lo aprecias mucho (y el a ti también) y solo con fines instructivos.
- Tu sobrino lo comenta con su mujer.
- La mujer de tu sobrino con su hermana.
- y la hermana de la mujer de tu sobrino lo comenta con su amigo el yonkie.
y ya la has cagado....

la regla de los seis grados y tal. Muchas veces con 3 grados es suficiente.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (21 Ago 2019)

Kaffee mit milch dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta de principiante algo paranóico...
> muchos de vosotros compraréis MP a través de tiendas como Andorrano, Coininvest y bla bla bla...para hacer los pedidos, hay que "registrarse", habéis pensado que alguna vez, puedan hackear la seguridad de la tienda y acceder a los datos de vuestros pedidos? de esa manera sabrían cuánto oro habéis comprado y dirección de entrega...
> ...



Debajo de cada pregunta te contesto


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2019)

# nsdn: Hola, MAJETE... El problema de NGD es que los ingresos son cada vez menores. Para el trimestre que finalizó en Junio del 2019 sus ingresos fueron de $155,10 millones vs 195,30 millones del año anterior.

La compañía ha superado las estimaciones de ingresos por consenso solo UNA VEZ en los últimos cuatro trimestres... Y eso es algo que tienen muy en cuenta sus accionistas.

Ahora anda buscando financiación a través de un posible acuerdo con BMO Capital Markets.

Si la compañía consigue dar cumplimiento a sus estimaciones, el Precio de NGD podría subir bastante desde los precios actuales, pero para ello también debería acompañar la cotización del Oro.


----------



## Pintxen (21 Ago 2019)

Kaffee mit milch dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta de principiante algo paranóico...
> muchos de vosotros compraréis MP a través de tiendas como Andorrano, Coininvest y bla bla bla...para hacer los pedidos, hay que "registrarse", habéis pensado que alguna vez, puedan hackear la seguridad de la tienda y acceder a los datos de vuestros pedidos? de esa manera sabrían cuánto oro habéis comprado y dirección de entrega...
> ...



Nombre falso no puedes utilizar, ya que si haces el pago por transferencia tiene que coincidir el titular de la cuenta con el que hace el pedido. 
Dirección de entrega siempre otra diferente.
Tú piensa que hay gente que compra cosas que cuestan mucho más dinero y no pasa nada, o no debería pasar. La empresa en la que trabajo hace pedidos de miles de euros en material que luego tiene almacenado.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ago 2019)

en la mensajeria que os lo entrega se puede comentar que ha llegado un paquete que pone algo de gold coin por fuera, o en el bar donde dices que te lo entreguen enterarse cualquiera.


----------



## Pintxen (21 Ago 2019)

Pongo este enlace de uno que hace unos vídeos de ciencia bastante amenos.
En este se dedica a morder un lingote de 5gr. de oro para comprobar su dureza.... Bueno, no voy a hacer Spoiler!


----------



## Pintxen (21 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> en la mensajeria que os lo entrega se puede comentar que ha llegado un paquete que pone algo de gold coin por fuera, o en el bar donde dices que te lo entreguen enterarse cualquiera.



Desde luego, en Eldoradocoins y en Coininvest los envíos son super discretos, no pone nada en el paquete.


----------



## asqueado (21 Ago 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Nombre falso no puedes utilizar, ya que si haces el pago por transferencia tiene que coincidir el titular de la cuenta con el que hace el pedido.
> Dirección de entrega siempre otra diferente.
> Tú piensa que hay gente que compra cosas que cuestan mucho más dinero y no pasa nada, o no debería pasar. La empresa en la que trabajo hace pedidos de miles de euros en material que luego tiene almacenado.



Hola Pintxen, claro que si, yo llamo a nombre falso a una persona que ya no esta entre nosotros, que estoy autorizado a realizar operaciones de sacar dinero, transferencia o ingresar, etc.
Que pasa que no se puede comprar un articulo y que lo pague otro de su cuenta, porque es un regalo que va a realizar, mientras el vendedor reciba el importe que problema existe
saludos


----------



## asqueado (21 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> en la mensajeria que os lo entrega se puede comentar que ha llegado un paquete que pone algo de gold coin por fuera, o en el bar donde dices que te lo entreguen enterarse cualquiera.



Donde suelo comprar normalmente no ponen nada de la empresa, ni lo que va en su interior, etc., y cuando he efectuado alguna compra en sitio diferente, le he solicitado al vendedor que no haga constar ninguna membresia, al objeto de que halla confidalidad de la compra y asi lo han hecho.
Vemos problemas donde no los hay, un conocido, un amigo, un familiar, que tiene un negocio xxxxxxxxx, que le dices que vives en una urbanizacion, donde los carteros, no entran, que te dejan la nota para que te pases, a la entrada de la misma, le pides si se puede hacer cargo con algunos sobres o paquetes que tienes que recibir, ya que tanto tu mujer y tu estais trabajando, etc. etc. etc., joder si por mentir hay tropecientas excusas


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2019)

# nsdn: NO tengo una opinión favorable sobre EXK. Ha tenido muy malos resultados para el trimestre que finalizó en Junio del 2019: $29,38 millones vs $38,77 del año anterior.

Debería poder comprarse más barata, como mínimo a $2,30, pero si pierde esa cota la caída puede ser dura...

Está claro que si la Plata sube como debiera, las mineras que se dedican a su extracción subirán, pero desde luego unas más que otras...

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Ago 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Desde luego, en Eldoradocoins y en Coininvest los envíos son super discretos, no pone nada en el paquete.



creo recordar que el pedido, mi primero, que hice a finales de junio ponia coininvest en la etiqueta.

lo pedi en punto de entrega, me dice seur que lo van a dejar en otro, me aparece como rechazado por el cliente en el seguimiento, en el otro punto no saben nada ni llevan registro, y me escriben de alemania que porqué lo he rechazado, que lo tienen allí.

seur, de palabra tras varios mails, me dicen que ha sido un error humano.

el alemán muy bien, se lo expliqué y me lo volvió a mandar sin cargo.

acabo de entrar para comprar más, y las onzas de plata están dos pavos más caras.

tengo el pedido preparado, hoy a las 24.00h han cerrado pero el precio no he visto que varie.

esperaré un par de dias a ver si baja algo.


----------



## Forcopula (22 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> creo recordar que el pedido, mi primero, que hice a finales de junio ponia coininvest en la etiqueta.
> 
> lo pedi en punto de entrega, me dice seur que lo van a dejar en otro, me aparece como rechazado por el cliente en el seguimiento, en el otro punto no saben nada ni llevan registro, y me escriben de alemania que porqué lo he rechazado, que lo tienen allí.
> 
> ...



Cómo dije yo en un post anterior, me ha pasado lo mismo con Goldsilver, cuando estaba mejor de precio no lo han reflejado los precios y por tanto no he añadido más a la compra, las subidas sí que se han reflejado.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Parece que NO todo el mundo está dispuesto a aceptar la chorrada esta de los "intereses negativos"...

Germany Sells World's First 30-Year Negative Yielding Bond... And It's A Failure

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (22 Ago 2019)

Matando dos pajaros de un tiro te comentare new Gold (NGD) y Endeavour Silver (EXK). NGD sufre del auténtico desastre que fue el desarrollo y puesta a punto de la mina Rainy River, que iba a doblar su producción de oro. Los elevados sobrecostes de la construcción y puesta a punto dispararon la deuda de NGD y la obligaron a vender las minas Mesquite en California y otra en Australia. En los últimos resultados trimestrales el funcionamiento operativo de Rainy River estaba dentro de lo que podriamos llamar normalidad pero dentro del presupuesto de este año esta incorporado todo el gasto de capital para finalizar de todo la construcción y ampliación en New Afton, así que este año sigue mostrando un elevado AISC y perdidas. En teoria a partir del año que viene si operativamente se mantienen y con unos precios del oro más o menos a estos niveles no creo que tengan problema en refinanciar deuda y poco ir liquidando. Y si no quedan dos buenas minas y el proyecto Blackwater a vender. Como pesca de fondo o inversión apalancada sobre precio del oro puede tener ser buena acción, pero la elevada deuda y su vencimiento es un componente de riesgo claro como ya ha señalado Fernando. Si quieres una minera de oro de tipo medio con buen apalancamiento al precio de oro hay otras opciones menos riesgosas.

Endeavour Silver (EXK) , creo que ya ha sido comentado varias veces por aqui, A mi me gusta que no tiene deudas y tiene un perfil de crecimiento interesante (acaba de poner en marcha el Parral y esta en camino de construir Terronea que se convertira en su mayor mina y de bajo coste. Añado que la exploración en El Parral son muy alentadoras y la reciente compra dos proyectos de plata en Chile que pintan bastante Bien. En lo negativo, son productores de alto coste y ultimamente han tenido problemas operacionales en dos de sus minas ( de alli sus malos resultados trimestrales) pero en principio nada grave. Recordemos que hay pocas mineras de plata "puras" y EXK es una de ellas y en mi opinión esta algo atrasada en su cotización (sobre todo si la comparamos con AG, mi jugada favorita en el sector).


----------



## tastas (22 Ago 2019)

Puede entrar en modo burbuja, pero la caída de la burbuja no lo devuelve a los 1300 USD ni de coña. Ya no sé a qué se llama burbuja, más bien lo llamaría pánico comprador, y luego de ahí se puede caer a bastante velocidad pero difícilmente se verán los niveles previos a la subida porque hay motivos para esa subida de precios.
La burbuja está en la manipulación del dinero fiat y en la emisión de deuda, sobretodo pública. Esa es la burbuja, el resto son precios distorsionados a causa de esa manipulación.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Ago 2019)

Rosneft verkauft Öl künftig angeblich in Euro statt in Dollar - derStandard.at

Los nuevos contratos de petróleo de Rosneft serán en euros en vez de en dólares. Exportan el 40% del petróleo ruso..


----------



## tristezadeclon (22 Ago 2019)

dejo un enlace a un documental sobre la china actual, imagino q los haters de china le intentarán quitar importancia pero para los neutrales quizás sirva para abrirles los ojos, advierto q son 72 minutos, deberían haberlo dejado en la mitad sobre todo sobra la última media hora en la q te intentan convencer para q inviertas allí



acabo de leer q el gobernador del banco de japón reconoce q el 48% de la deuda nipona está comprada por el propio BOJ, y no solo eso sino q incluso emulando al banco central de suiza el BOJ está entre los 10 mayores tenedores de acciones de empresas niponas, y q no saben q hacer para salir de la trampa de liquidez, a pesar de ello japón es un pais en el q todo sigue funcionando como siempre, el pib japonés está al mismo nivel q en 2002 y el pib per cápita ha aumentado un poco respecto a 2002 debido a q la población ha disminuido, en general yo diría q el chiringuito se aguanta, no es el fin del mundo q nos habían vendido

los q están haciendo una fortuna con los tipos negativos son los carry traders especulando con la cotización de los bonos

yo creo q nos podemos hacer una idea de nuestro futuro si miramos la situación japonesa, solo quedaría añadir q cuanto mas divisas impriman los distintos bancos centrales menos valor tendrán esas divisas y mas se revalorizarán los metales preciosos, no es casualidad q rusia, china, india etc... estén comprando oro como reserva estratética de sus bancos centrales desde q los paises occidentales comenzaron a darle a la impresora, todas las divisas pierden valor cada año q pasa y todas terminan desapareciendo antes o despues, el oro lleva miles de años ahí sobreviviendo a todas las divisas como reserva de valor, seguro q es casualidad


----------



## MIP (22 Ago 2019)

El AT es mas fiable en valores líquidos y con mucho volumen, circunstancias que el oro cumple.


----------



## Orooo (22 Ago 2019)

Si me pongo yo a hacer dibujos con las cartas y la bola de cristal encima de la mesa no me gana nadie


----------



## DoctorKaputo (22 Ago 2019)




----------



## DoctorKaputo (22 Ago 2019)

El ratio llega a máximos justo en épocas de crisis. 
Según ese gráfico, ante lo que viene, habría que abstenerse de acumular plata y poner toda la carne en el asador con el oro


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> El ratio llega a máximos justo en épocas de crisis.
> Según ese gráfico, ante lo que viene, habría que abstenerse de acumular plata y poner toda la carne en el asador con el oro



La ratio baja porque la plata se revaloriza más que el oro en épocas de crisis. Lo suyo es acumular plata y cuando empiece a bajar el ratio ir cambiando la plata por oro.

Vamos, al reves de lo que dices, yo seguiria acumulando plata (si no tienes los deberes hechos todavía ) hasta que empiece a bajar el ratio claramente para ir luego cambiándola para adquirir otros bienes entre los que incluiría tierras cultivables por lo que pueda venir, no hay que olvidar que si los metales suben mucho, la situación social de ese momento puede requerir otras prioridades.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (22 Ago 2019)

MIP dijo:


> El AT es mas fiable en valores líquidos y con mucho volumen, circunstancias que el oro cumple.



David Galán en su último resumen semanal le pone como objetivo inmediato en los 1675 $
Esta conclusión la saca por puro AT y teniendo en cuenta que es un analista que no piensa en absoluto en que nos vayamos al guano. Todo lo contrario


----------



## DoctorKaputo (22 Ago 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La ratio baja porque la plata se revaloriza más que el oro en épocas de crisis. Lo suyo es acumular plata y cuando empiece a bajar el ratio ir cambiando la plata por oro.
> 
> Vamos, al reves de lo que dices, yo seguiria acumulando plata (si no tienes los deberes hechos todavía ) hasta que empiece a bajar el ratio claramente para ir luego cambiándola para adquirir otros bienes entre los que incluiría tierras cultivables por lo que pueda venir, no hay que olvidar que si los metales suben mucho, la situación social de ese momento puede requerir otras prioridades.



Creo que es justo al contrario de lo que dices


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Creo que es justo al contrario de lo que dices



Para mi, ratio plata vs. Oro de mas de 50:1 (en las circunstancias actuales) significa plata bararta, oro caro. Y si sigue bajando ese ratio, no compraría ninguno porque posiblemente estén ambos caros respecto a otros bienes.

Cada uno tendrá su criterio sobre este ratio que lo que indica es que la relacion entre el precio del oro y la plata, nada más. Ese ratio no incluye los precios de estos frente al fiat. Los máximos de la plata respecto al oro coinciden con los maximos de ambos respecto al fiat porque la plata se revaloriza mas que el oro. Luego de ese máximo de la plata frente al ore, la ratio oro plata desciende de nuevo porque la plata baja mas de precio respecto al fiat que el oro pero bajan de precio respecto al fiat ambos


----------



## Adrenalix (22 Ago 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Nombre falso no puedes utilizar, ya que si haces el pago por transferencia tiene que coincidir el titular de la cuenta con el que hace el pedido.
> Dirección de entrega siempre otra diferente.
> Tú piensa que hay gente que compra cosas que cuestan mucho más dinero y no pasa nada, o no debería pasar. La empresa en la que trabajo hace pedidos de miles de euros en material que luego tiene almacenado.



Gracias por todas las respuestas. Antes de empezar hacer alguna compra quería asegurarme cuál era la manera más segura.... siguo en el hilo!!!


----------



## Edmundo Dantés (22 Ago 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para mi, ratio plata vs. Oro de mas de 50:1 (en las circunstancias actuales) significa plata bararta, oro caro. Y si sigue bajando ese ratio, no compraría ninguno porque posiblemente estén ambos caros respecto a otros bienes.
> 
> Cada uno tendrá su criterio sobre este ratio que lo que indica es que la relacion entre el precio del oro y la plata, nada más. Ese ratio no incluye los precios de estos frente al fiat. Los máximos de la plata respecto al oro coinciden con los maximos de ambos respecto al fiat porque la plata se revaloriza mas que el oro. Luego de ese máximo de la plata frente al ore, la ratio oro plata desciende de nuevo porque la plata baja mas de precio respecto al fiat que el oro pero bajan de precio respecto al fiat ambos



Creo que el ratio tal cual lo conocíamos no va a ser fiable, las nuevas generaciones no ven a la plata como un refugio, y los bancos centrales son los que van por el oro, en todo caso los millennials seguirán este movimiento hacia el metal dorado por la sinergia que vean en rrss y prensa. Hace 10 años que el oro esta dormido y solo conocen la codicia del btc.
En cuanto a las tierras de cultivo como resguardo, si la cosa se pone complicada no tienes ninguna garantía sobre la propiedad privada mas que tu propio plomo. Un saludo desde la tierra del tango, sudor y lágrimas.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Ago 2019)

Edmundo Dantés dijo:


> Creo que el ratio tal cual lo conocíamos no va a ser fiable, las nuevas generaciones no ven a la plata como un refugio, y los bancos centrales son los que van por el oro, en todo caso los millennials seguirán este movimiento hacia el metal dorado por la sinergia que vean en rrss y prensa. Hace 10 años que el oro esta dormido y solo conocen la codicia del btc.
> En cuanto a las tierras de cultivo como resguardo, si la cosa se pone complicada no tienes ninguna garantía sobre la propiedad privada mas que tu propio plomo. Un saludo desde la tierra del tango, sudor y lágrimas.



La ratio oro plata del futuro es dificil de saber, Rusia y China compran oro, JP Morgan compra plata....

Respecto a las tierras de cultivo efectivamente necesitas otros metales si la cosa se pone mal pero en la ciudad también y allí seguro que no vas a poder cultivar. Además España es una tierra muy montañosa y con sitios poco poblados donde nos conocemos todos.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En mi opinión, hay que tener de los dos MPs, pero en escenarios muy "complejos", mucho mejor la Plata y el Oro en moneda pequeña y circulada.

Y os dejo una noticia excesivamente "especulativa"... NADIE sabe cuál puede ser el "techo" del Oro una vez éste supere sus máximos históricos en USD.

- The Next Bull Cycle Has Barely Begun; $3,000 Gold Price May Be Target

Por cierto, Ray Dalio hace ya algunos años que es ALCISTA en el Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (22 Ago 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La ratio baja porque la plata se revaloriza más que el oro en épocas de crisis. Lo suyo es acumular plata y cuando empiece a bajar el ratio ir cambiando la plata por oro.
> 
> Vamos, al reves de lo que dices, yo seguiria acumulando plata (si no tienes los deberes hechos todavía ) hasta que empiece a bajar el ratio claramente para ir luego cambiándola para adquirir otros bienes entre los que incluiría tierras cultivables por lo que pueda venir, no hay que olvidar que si los metales suben mucho, la situación social de ese momento puede requerir otras prioridades.



A ver, algo de plata tengo pero tengo un patrimonio considerable destinado a metales y tener todo eso en plata (o la mitad) sería extremadamente engorroso por el enorme volumen que ocuparía. Es mucho más versátil el oro. Aparte de que con la plata partes con unas pérdidas de inicio del 21 %.
Por diferentes razones mi apuesta metalera es casi del100 % al oro y la verdad es que ya estoy plenamente satisfecho y tranquilo ante lo que viene. De hecho hasta ahora mi oro ha subido cerca de un 25 % desde este último boom respecto al precio medio de compra, y la poca plata que tengo (que tampoco es poca cosa) todavía me da pérdidas.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (22 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *DoctorKaputo, *Es la primera vez que te leo pero he de decirte que vas en dirección contraria y no te has enterado, mejor que des marcha atrás para poder ver la señal de calle prohibida...
> 
> En cuanto al video que enlazas, puff... el canal de youtube del pelotudo ese lo tengo bloqueado desde hace la tira de tiempo, todo lo que cuentan ahí es papel mojado para desconocedores, yo no le haría ningún caso.



Ese vídeo es verdad que no aporta nada a los que llevamos tiempo acumulando metal y conocemos los desmanes de este sistema monetario fraudulento y extractivo y la condición de vacuna y reserva de valor que representa el dinero real. Pero pone de manifiesto como el oro físico lleva años trasvasandose de forma constante de Occidente a Oriente, trasvase que acabará por desintegrar al dólar y reventar el esquema ponzi de deuda masiva que se ha creado de la nada.
Aquí nos leen neófitos que seguro agradecen cualquier aporte que les abra los ojos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

Sobre lo del ratio, me lo voy a volver a mirar con más calma porque me habéis dejado un poco mosca. 
Luego comento algo al respecto .


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Sobre lo del ratio, me lo voy a volver a mirar con más calma porque me habéis dejado un poco mosca.
> Luego comento algo al respecto .



A ver, es cierto que la plata muestra más volatilidad que el oro, pero si esto es así, alguien me podría explicar por qué en el último año el oro ha subido un 28 % y la plata solo un 16 % , casi la mitad  ?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2019)

Ciertamente, es algo bastante "raro", por no decir que INUSUAL, pero tampoco las "pautas" tienen que ser "calcadas"... Yo soy de los que piensan que en algún momento -y vaya Vd. a saber cuándo...- que el ratio entre el Oro y la Plata acabará "estrechándose"... Sería lo más "lógico". También está influyendo y MUCHO el valor monetario que el Oro tiene más asociado. Vienen "curvas" y es el principal activo que NO tiene contraparte y eso cuenta mucho en tiempos de incertidumbre.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (23 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Es mucho más versátil el oro. Aparte de que con la plata partes con unas pérdidas de inicio del 21 %.



Si no quiere pagar un 21%, compre en el extranjero


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Sobre lo del ratio, me lo voy a volver a mirar con más calma porque me habéis dejado un poco mosca.
> Luego comento algo al respecto .





fernandojcg dijo:


> Ciertamente, es algo bastante "raro", por no decir que INUSUAL, pero tampoco las "pautas" tienen que ser "calcadas"... Yo soy de los que piensan que en algún momento -y vaya Vd. a saber cuándo...- que el ratio entre el Oro y la Plata acabará "estrechándose"... Sería lo más "lógico". También está influyendo y MUCHO el valor monetario que el Oro tiene más asociado. Vienen "curvas" y es el principal activo que NO tiene contraparte y eso cuenta mucho en tiempos de incertidumbre.
> 
> Saludos.



Vamos a ver, señores. El dichoso ratio...

Mirando con más detenimiento el gráfico me he centrado en dos eventos críticos y cercanos en el tiempo cómo fueron UNO, el estallido de la burbuja puntocom, el cual hizo perder al Nasdaq 3/4 partes de su valor entre mediados del 2000 y finales del 2003, donde hizo suelo.
Pues si extrapolamos esa franja temporal al gráfico del ratio oro/plata vemos que conforme nos hundimos más en el pozo de la cotización del Nasdaq, el oro aumenta de valor respecto a la plata hasta llegar a un pico de ratio (bien destacado) de 81 veces, osea, poco menos que el actual.

DOS. Si nos vamos a otro evento "estrella" como fue la caída de Lehman, vemos como el punto álgido de esa crisis coincide con otro pico en favor del oro.... y todavía con un ratio mas abultado que el anterior ya que llega a unos 86, casi como ahora.

No sé si mandaros a tomar por culo (es broma). Mi primer vistazo fue certero y resulta que no, no me he vuelto loco.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Si no quiere pagar un 21%, compre en el extranjero



Hace tiempo se analizó este asunto de forma bastante minuciosa en el hilo oficial teniendo en cuenta vendedores alemanes y de un país báltico que no recuerdo cuál de los tres es. La conclusión que se sacó es que lo que te ahorrabas por el IVA se te iba en gastos de envio. Además coincidía casi exactamente

No sé si desde entonces se ha encontrado algún vendedor que minimice esa diferencia de forma que valga la pena.


----------



## asqueado (23 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Hace tiempo se analizó este asunto de forma bastante minuciosa en el hilo oficial teniendo en cuenta vendedores alemanes y de un país báltico que no recuerdo cuál de los tres es. La conclusión que se sacó es que lo que te ahorrabas por el IVA se te iba en gastos de envio. Además coincidía casi exactamente
> 
> No sé si desde entonces se ha encontrado algún vendedor que minimice esa diferencia de forma que valga la pena.



Le paso los gastos de envio de un vendedor que esta en Alemania, EL DORADO COINS ,que ademas es forero y español, y que bajo mi punto de vista son inmejorables, y jamas he tenido problemas con el, en este foro hay muchos que le compran, ahora compare con otras web extranjeras y vendedores nacionales que sus gastos de envio son desproporcionados.


*Gastos de envío*
Enviamos con el servicio de correos alemán (Deutsche Post) y DHL Alemania. Puede conocer en todo momento el precio de los portes de envío al meter los artículos en la cesta y usando el calculador de portes que está disponible allí o bien al momento de pasar por caja. No obstante y a modo de referencia, a continuación se facilitan los baremos por peso bruto (peso neto artículo + presentación + embalaje) que usamos para calcular los portes de envío:
- Hasta 500 g = 6,90 EUR (p. ej. entran ~ 10 - 11 oz en cápsula sencilla)
- Hasta 1000 g = 9,90 EUR (p. ej. entran ~ 23 - 25 oz en cápsula sencilla o en tubo)
- Hasta 5 kg = 12,90 EUR (p. ej. entran ~ 140 oz)
*Oferta, sólo 12,90 EUR de gastos de envío (hasta 400 oz) para bullion en tubo. Contactarnos una vez hecha la compra y se aplica el descuento.*
- Hasta 10 kg = 19,90 EUR
- Hasta 20 kg = 29,90 EUR
- Hasta 31,5 kg = 39,90 EUR
Puede comprar con total tranquilidad que todos nuestros envíos son embalados con esmero y los envoltorios son totalmente neutros. Comentar también que todos nuestros envíos están asegurados por el total del importe pagado.
Las tarifas son validas para toda la Unión Europea (se incluye también las islas Baleares y Canarias. Quedan excluidas Ceuta y Melilla).


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

Pues está bastante bien, la verdad. Debe hacer relativamente poco que funciona porque hace unos pocos años ni se acercaban a esos precios de envío.

En todo caso yo ya no voy a comprar mas metal. Ni oro ni plata. Estoy más que servido.
Ya sembré todo lo que había que sembrar en su momento y ahora toca llenar el granero

Cubierto ya mi cupo metalero, ahora mis ahorros en forma de cash van destinados a las mineras de oro, cuya cotización multiplica el comportamiento del oro. El momento de entrar es AHORA.


----------



## Edmundo Dantés (23 Ago 2019)

*Russia's President Putin Cancels VAT on Gold and Other Precious Metals Investments*
Thursday August 22, 2019
Russia's President Putin Cancels VAT on Gold and Other Precious Metals Investments


----------



## asqueado (23 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Pues está bastante bien, la verdad. Debe hacer relativamente poco que funciona porque hace unos pocos años ni se acercaban a esos precios de envío.
> 
> En todo caso yo ya no voy a comprar mas metal. Ni oro ni plata. Estoy más que servido.
> Ya sembré todo lo que había que sembrar en su momento y ahora toca llenar el granero
> ...



Lleva ya algunos años con la venta de metales y antes era algo mas barato los envios, es normal que si le suben el precio, haga el lo mismo, pero yo los veo extraordinarios. A mi me queda cuatro huecos por colocar de una coleccion, el resto hace tiempo que deje de comprar, yo tambien estoy servido, pues mis ahorros que ahora no me gasto en los Mp,s lo destino para disfrutar, viajar, caprichos, etc. hace ya algunos años que entregue la instancia para el otro barrio, y lo tienen metido en un cajon, no se cuando me llamaran, en fin ya a mi edad hay que disfrutar lo poco que me quede, eso es lo que se va a llevar uno, no es mas rico el que mas tiene, si no el que menos necesita.


----------



## qbit (23 Ago 2019)

Una curiosidad:

Kōchō jūnisen - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## qbit (23 Ago 2019)

Otra (más bien una gilipollez):

Unidad Intergaláctica Cuasi Universal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## qbit (23 Ago 2019)

Una tabla interesante:

Gold reserve - Wikipedia


----------



## Pintxen (23 Ago 2019)

Una pregunta que ya se ha planteado aquí alguna vez pero aún así no me ha quedado claro.
Si Rusia, China, etc... están comprando toneladas de oro, a quién se las compran? Yo si quiero un par de onzas lo tengo fácil, entro en una web y compro, bien... Pero TONELADAS!!!!!????
Una de tres: o las mineras están extrayendo a todo gas, o lo que "expoliaron" los Comprooro ahora está saliendo al mercado, o algunos gobiernos centrales están vendiendo toneladas de oro con la que va a caer ... La verdad, no lo entiendo.
Vale que Venezuela esté comerciando con su oro, pero tanto oro? El oro no se puede imprimir como los dólares. Hace un par de años quién compraba el oro que extraían las mineras?


----------



## Corcho (23 Ago 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Una pregunta que ya se ha planteado aquí alguna vez pero aún así no me ha quedado claro.
> Si Rusia, China, etc... están comprando toneladas de oro, a quién se las compran? Yo si quiero un par de onzas lo tengo fácil, entro en una web y compro, bien... Pero TONELADAS!!!!!????
> Una de tres: o las mineras están extrayendo a todo gas, o lo que "expoliaron" los Comprooro ahora está saliendo al mercado, o algunos gobiernos centrales están vendiendo toneladas de oro con la que va a caer ... La verdad, no lo entiendo.
> Vale que Venezuela esté comerciando con su oro, pero tanto oro? El oro no se puede imprimir como los dólares. Hace un par de años quién compraba el oro que extraían las mineras?



Pues yo creo que de Venezuela sacan toneladas fácilmente tanto china como Rusia y seguro que casi gratis por la deuda que tienen con ellos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2019)

Hola, DoctorKaputo: Le dejo un gráfico histórico que me evitará debatir sobre algo que me parece que está bastante claro...

- Gold Prices vs Silver Prices Historical Chart

Y el Oro suele ir a su "bola" vs la Plata en cuanto al ratio se refiere por cuanto suele adelantar acontecimientos de RELIEVE: económicos, financieros, monetarios, geopolíticos, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

Sé que os vais a enfadar pero creo que en este hilo sobrevalorais la plata 

Fernando, tu mírate lo que he explicado antes de los episodios Lehman y puntocom


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2019)

Hola, DoctorKaputo: Aquí NO tenemos porqué "enfadarnos"... Se puede debatir y exponer la opinión que se posea. Y será más o menos aceptada en función de la "argumentación", que a su vez estará sujeta a la "subjetividad" que de alguna manera todos tenemos.

DoctorKaputo, viví muy de cerca los acontecimientos que citas sobre esos mercados concretos. No en vano llevo en los mercados desde 1996... Y te insisto en que en determinadas "circunstancias" el Oro hace valer su incuestionable VALOR MONETARIO. Nadie lo está negando y creo que ya lo referí en el primer post que respondía a uno tuyo.

Bueno, aquí volvemos a la "subjetividad": Llevo bastantes MÁS años en los MPs FÍSICOS que en los mercados financieros y te diré que he visto de TODO alrededor de ellos. ¿Está la Plata infravalorada en estos momentos? Creo que eso es INDISCUTIBLE: sólo hay que mirar los costos de extracción y que, comparativamente, son superiores al Oro.

Que en este hilo le podamos otorgar un FUERTE POTENCIAL, pues SÍ, para qué negar lo que resulta evidente. Ahora bien, esto pasa también en muchos activos. Algunos en su momento no otorgaron "valor" a muchos valores que han adquirido cotizaciones astronómicas. ¿Eso es "normal"? Diría que NO, pero entiendo que cada cual tiene su particular visión y mete su dinero donde mejor entiende, lo que por otra parte es más que legítimo. Otra cosa será si se "acierta" o NO. Aquí es el tiempo el que dará y quitará "razones" si las hubiera.

Y ¡Ojo! que esto te lo dice un "platero" que va bien "surtido" de Oro. NO existe ninguna "incompatibilidad" entre ambos MPs, al menos para muchos de los que andamos por este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

Fernando, aunque lleves muchos años en esto y hayas vivido mucho, a mi solo me hace falta un vistazo a una gráfica para "haber vivido lo mismo que tu". Las gráficas son eso, una condensación y reflejo grafico de la historia pasada.

Yo lo que me gustaría es que alguien me explicara lo que he preguntado antes:

".....alguien me podría explicar por qué en el último año el oro ha subido un 28 % y la plata solo un 16 % , casi la mitad ?"


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2019)

Un gráfico NO te va a hacer vivir las experiencias que yo haya podido haber vivido o cualquier otro de los que andan por aquí... Es como si lees un libro de Historia y para NADA habrás vivido lo que ahí se narra.

La pregunta que haces de alguna manera te la ha respondido Caballero sin espada, pero parece que NO te convence. Allá tú, pero tu pregunta es un poco "ilógica"... Por la misma regla de tres, ¿por qué ha subido más el Paladio que el Oro?

Saludos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

Fernando, mareas con tu verborrea y pose de juicioso sabio de barba blanca. 
Te vuelvo a emplazar a lo de las crisis de Lehman y las puntocom. Analizalo y me cuentas. 




_Mirando con más detenimiento el gráfico me he centrado en dos eventos críticos y cercanos en el tiempo cómo fueron UNO, el estallido de la burbuja puntocom, el cual hizo perder al Nasdaq 3/4 partes de su valor entre mediados del 2000 y finales del 2003, donde hizo suelo.
Pues si extrapolamos esa franja temporal al gráfico del ratio oro/plata vemos que conforme nos hundimos más en el pozo de la cotización del Nasdaq, el oro aumenta de valor respecto a la plata hasta llegar a un pico de ratio (bien destacado) de 81 veces, osea, poco menos que el actual.

DOS. Si nos vamos a otro evento "estrella" como fue la caída de Lehman, vemos como el punto álgido de esa crisis coincide con otro pico en favor del oro.... y todavía con un ratio mas abultado que el anterior ya que llega a unos 86, casi como ahora._


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

Uy, que buen rollito. Empiezo a pensar que este hilo se ha convertido en la Iglesia de la Argentologia del séptimo día.
No os enfadeis, hombre, no os enfadeis


----------



## Higadillas (23 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Fernando, aunque lleves muchos años en esto y hayas vivido mucho, a mi solo me hace falta un vistazo a una gráfica para "haber vivido lo mismo que tu". Las gráficas son eso, una condensación y reflejo grafico de la historia pasada.
> 
> Yo lo que me gustaría es que alguien me explicara lo que he preguntado antes:
> 
> ".....alguien me podría explicar por qué en el último año el oro ha subido un 28 % y la plata solo un 16 % , casi la mitad ?"



La verdad es que no tengo ni idea, pero siempre se ha dicho que el mercado de la plata está más manipulado que el del oro. Vamos, que una serie de manos fuertes son las que manejan el cotarro, y ya sabemos que el precio que aparece en los grafiquitos es siempre el de la plata PAPEL, es decir, papeles que en el fondo son parecidos a los pagarés de Ruiz Mateos.

Personalmente soy platero, tengo un buen fondo de onzas y espero que pegue el petardazo pronto para cambiar por oro una parte y gastaarme en cualquier cosa que me plazca el resto.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

Qué bueno !!!!

Estaba desgranando de nuevo el famoso gráfico del ratio oro/plata, ese que parece que aquí todo el mundo interpreta al revés ....
.....y aparte de lo que ya he comentado de que el oro se impuso claramente a la plata en el estallido de la burbuja puntocom y tambien con la caída de Lehman,
resulta que cuando el oro obtiene su mayor diferencia contra la plata es entre 1990 y 1991.
En ese momento el ratio alcanza el récord histórico de 100 veces.
Qué cojones pasó en el mundo para que se diera ese desigual rally ? Pues nada más y nada menos que el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria en Japón y la guerra del golfo. Todo en el mismo pack.

Ala !!!! Si resulta que el que está loco aquí soy yo 

Vuestra abducción platera os impide ver la realidad, macho.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: SÍ, voy a pasar de este individuo. Lo último que comenta ya recordaréis que se explicó en este hilo y NO hace tanto, cuando comenté que el ratio del Oro vs la Plata se DISPARA cuando anticipa un hecho RELEVANTE, ya sea económico, financiero, monetario o GEOPOLÍTICO... Lo que ahora comenta sobre la guerra del Golfo ya se expuso como ejemplo de ello cuando debatimos sobre el ratio del Oro vs Plata. Y creo que de ello NO hace NI un mes... ¡"Lumbreras"!

Y paso de este tipo. Tengo cosas más importantes que hacer... Por ejemplo, preguntarle hoy al frutero porqué en las actuales circunstancias el plátano canario está más barato que la uva...

Saludos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraisofiscal: SÍ, voy a pasar de este individuo. Lo último que comenta ya recordaréis que se explicó en este hilo y NO hace tanto, cuando comenté que el ratio del Oro vs la Plata se DISPARA cuando anticipa un hecho RELEVANTE, ya sea económico, financiero, monetario o GEOPOLÍTICO... Lo que ahora comenta sobre la guerra del Golfo ya se expuso como ejemplo de ello cuando debatimos sobre el ratio del Oro vs Plata. Y creo que de ello NO hace NI un mes... ¡"Lumbreras"!
> 
> Y paso de este tipo. Tengo cosas más importantes que hacer... Por ejemplo, preguntarle hoy al frutero porqué en las actuales circunstancias el plátano canario está más barato que la uva...
> 
> Saludos.



Por qué no me recuerdas vuestras conclusiones ? 
El gráfico no miente


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

No se vayan todavía que aún hay más.

Crisis del petróleo de 1986. Cataclismo en el que el barril de crudo pasó de valer 30 $ a solo 10 $.

... pues fijaros el pico que obtiene el oro con respecto a la plata como consecuencia de esa crisis. Rozando el ratio 80.


Si queréis seguir con la venda puesta.....


----------



## angel220 (23 Ago 2019)

Hace un 1 minuto (23.08.2019 14:42)
Bolsas en rojo: China anuncia aranceles a EE.UU. el 1 de septiembre


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2019)

Este tipo tiene un CERO PATATERO de lo que se conoce como "comprensión lectora"... Vamos a ponernos a su "altura" provocadora:

1º) Aquí compramos Plata -y también Oro- porque tenemos, en mayor o menor medida, el DINERO disponible para ello.

2º) Porque nos sale de los COJONES.

Y ya no le voy a dar más "chance"... ¡Game over!

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (23 Ago 2019)

*Una moneda de 10 centavos de hace 125 años fue vendida en US$ 1,32 millones*
Por David Williams
04:48 ET(08:48 GMT) 20 Agosto, 2019



*¿Cuánto puede valer un centavo?*


*(CNN) —* Un empresario de Utah pagó 1,32 millones de dólares por una moneda de 10 centavos en una subasta de monedas de Chicago realizada la semana pasada.
Pero no era cualquier moneda. La pieza conocida como 1894-S Barber Dime es una de solo 24 que fueron acuñadas, según Stack’s Bowers Galleries, que realizó la subasta el jueves por la noche.
Está confirmado que aún existen solo nueve de esas monedas.

La moneda fue adquirida por Dell Loy Hansen, dueño del equipo Real Salt Lake de la MLS.
Hansen es un ávido coleccionista de monedas y está trabajando en una colección que incluya un ejemplo de cada moneda que haya hecho la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. desde 1792 hasta el presente, dijo John Brush, presidente de David Lawrence Rare Coins, quien está ayudando a Hansen a curar su colección y estaba en Chicago para ofertar por la moneda de diez centavos.
“Cuando haces una oferta de un millón de dólares por una moneda, es estresante”, dijo Brush. “De alguna manera te sudan las manos, porque eso es mucho dinero”.
Brush dijo que Hansen necesita solo seis monedas para completar su colección, pero no están disponibles para la venta.
La pieza 1894-S es conocida como Barber Dime, o moneda de 10 centavos de Barber, porque fue diseñada por el grabador Charles E. Barber, quien diseñó muchas monedas para la Fábrica de Monedas de Estados Unidos.
Las monedas fueron acuñadas en la Fábrica de Monedas de San Francisco, el 9 de junio de 1894, dijo el Servicio Profesional de Calificación de Monedas en un comunicado. El servicio certificó la condición y autenticidad de la pieza.
La moneda de diez centavos perteneció alguna vez a Jerry Buss, el difunto propietario de Los Angeles Lakers de la NBA. Su última subasta había sido en 1988.
Otra pieza 1894-S fue vendida en 2016 a un comprador anónimo por casi 2 millones de dólares.

Una moneda de 10 centavos de hace 125 años fue vendida en US$ 1,32 millones


----------



## angel220 (23 Ago 2019)

Me gustria pensar y desear que esta vez si el mercado es soberano (mucho pienso y deseo), y según como quede hoy la cotización, se vean cierres de cortos durante las semanas que vienen. Desde las 17:10 cortos con orejas puestas aver quien gana en la sesión USA
Por contra sube un 0,52% euro contra dólar y nos contrarresta el precio a Europa, nos viene bien para cuando abra la presa no el grifo el BCE.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2019)

Hola, Tronald Dump: NO, no creo que Powell pase de las Bolsas y los Bonos... Piensa que los "mercados" son FUNDAMENTALES para entender el modo de vida estadounidense, aunque éste ya lleve tiempo en plena decadencia...

No sé cómo se las "maravillarán", pero algo se sacarán de la "chistera"... Perooooo de forma "temporal", ya que los mercados financieros a corto y medio plazo tienen MUY MALA "PINTA". Quizás, tengan tiempo de "solucionar" el de corto plazo, al menos más adelante...

Y los MPs ESPLÉNDIDOS en el día de hoy, incluida la Plata para DESCONSUELO de algún "enterado"...

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (23 Ago 2019)

Oro moviéndose un 2% diario no se ve todos los días, sino solamente en periodos fuertemente alcistas. 

Así que bien.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

Estamos en un escenario win win para el oro. 

- Si se adoptan medidas dovish y riegan de dólares los mercados, al aumentar la masa monetaria el oro se dispara.

- Si en cambio se adoptan medidas hawkish las bolsas se hundirán provocando una huida masiva de los inversores que buscarán valores refugio para ponerse a salvo.

Hagan lo que hagan el oro gana.

(No hace falta que explique lo que pasaría con el oro si todo se acaba derrumbando)


----------



## DoctorKaputo (23 Ago 2019)

Está muy cerca ya del momento que los metaleros llevamos años esperando pacientemente. La música está a punto de dejar de sonar.

Va a ser algo único y extraordinario ver el caos que se va a generar. Las quiebras masivas, el hundimiento de los mercados, la explosión de burbujas, desplomes de divisas..... va a ser absolutamente apocalíptico.

Tiempos interesantes los que estamos empezando a vivir.


----------



## angel220 (23 Ago 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 23 de agosto de 2019


----------



## Pintxen (23 Ago 2019)

Yo creo que son tan válidos la plata como el oro, cada uno a su manera, no son incompatibles. Es más, también lo son otros metales como el cobre o el aluminio, si tienes un pabellón que no usas, y lo llenas de cobre, unos 100.000 € en cobre y esperas a que suba, o que con el paso de los años no afecte la inflación a este metal y de aquí a 20 años lo vendes, puede cumplir la misma función que los MPs, lo malo es lo que ocupa, el peligro de que te lo roben, etc...
Yo conozco un carpintero que tenía una deuda que cobrar y llegó a un trato para cobrarla en tarima de roble de primera, consiguió vender esa tarima a muy buen precio, de hecho consiguió más dinero que a lo que ascendía la deuda.


----------



## Pintxen (23 Ago 2019)

Si, también los incluía cuando he mencionado MPs


----------



## qbit (24 Ago 2019)




----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# putabolsa: Seguí la última hora de los mercados americanos y la MANIPULACIÓN DESCARADA que se efectúo entre las 21:57 hs. y las 22:03 hs. En esos 5 minutos, y en caída libre, el Dow Jones recuperó de una tacada unos 200 puntos...

Al final, lo de Jackson Hole quedó en NADA al lado de la "respuesta" de China al "pelo de panocha"... Creo que es AHÍ, en la Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU. y China, donde más deberíamos CENTRARNOS, sobre todo porque de sus "consecuencias" (una Recesión más PROFUNDA) vendrá una FUERTE subida en los MPs, especialmente en el Oro.

No obstante, es esperable que en el próximo mes de Septiembre busquen "estabilizar" los mercados financieros por la vía de la "droga en vena" que efectuarán los distintos Bancos Centrales. Ahora puede que los mercados queden algo "tocados" o NO... Sigo siendo muy DESCONFIADO y ya hace tiempo que las Bolsas deberían estar "arrastrándose", pero fuera de ligeras correcciones, la "sangre" sigue sin llegar al "río"...

Por otro lado, me he mirado el COT que gentilmente nos ha enlazado angel220 y se siguen observando DEMASIADOS Cortos en el Oro, aunque ya veremos si "lo" de ayer NO propició el cierre de muchos de ellos. Eso lo sabremos en el próximo COT y que nos dejará una mejor "foto" de lo sucedido. Y en la Plata la posición es bastante más "neutral"...

A estas alturas, el Oro ya debería haber llegado a la zona de resistencia que estaría en los entornos de los $1562,60 - $1573,00, pero hay que RECALCAR que NO es una resistencia de relieve y que si hay volumen debería rebasarse bastante fácilmente. Lo más "fuerte" está más arriba, alrededor de los $1620,40... Y SÍ, sigo sosteniendo la misma opinión formulada en el 2013 en este mismo hilo: los MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS en USD pueden batirse a lo largo del próximo año 2020... Ahora bien, llegados ahí, veremos en qué mundo nos encontramos..

Y dejo un artículo que gustará a los más "plateros"...

The Silver Price Surges Higher As Mine Supply Falls In Top Producing Countries – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (24 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # putabolsa: Seguí la última hora de los mercados americanos y la MANIPULACIÓN DESCARADA que se efectúo entre las 21:57 hs. y las 22:03 hs. En esos 5 minutos, y en caída libre, el Dow Jones recuperó de una tacada unos 200 puntos...
> 
> ...



Como bien dices es mas importante el próximo y siguiente COT, ya que si no me equivoco el de ayer es tomado a foto del martes que es cuando toman datos ,antes de todas noticias de ayer . Aun así se notan bajada de cortos, no esta mal, mejor pocos que ninguno, lo de la semana anterior creo que fue un espejismo para "atemorizar un poco", ya que la tendencia estaba y esta clara a ir desacelerando cortos pero muchos están ya pillados, si hubiera alguna explosion de cierre de cortos seria el acabose (que lo dudo) Si no hay algo que lo contradiga esta semana ha de ser al menos de seguir subiendo largos y sibilamente cierre de cortos, aunque se denota muchísima preocupación por controlar el precio (mas de la que siempre existió) del oro físico, ante la debacle que puede generar en la vuelta en firme a su confianza de forma generalizada, (que es lo que mas temen) en muy poco espacio de tiempo a las bolsas y bonos sin olvidar el oro/plata papel por que entonces si se les fastidia todo el invento que tienen montado. La plata para que suba bien necesita al oro, eso esta claro y si tienen pisado al oro la plata seguirá el mismo compas (vale igual sube algún dólar y se reducen diferencias pero no serán significativas al estar tan rezagada históricamente). Y todo lo dicho con un Twit de tu "amigo" se va a TPC o al infinito.
Pienso que muchos cortos actuales y venideros, los realizaran nuestras "instituciones", precisamente para evitar lo inevitable y por no reconocer la enificiencia y mala gestión que llevan una década produciendo en el sistema monetario internacional.


----------



## angel220 (24 Ago 2019)

Sin ninguna duda y es lo están intentando que no suceda, es a lo que me refería antes con CONFIANZA GENERALIZADA (que prefieres 99% de una onza en físico o un papelito escrito que te diga que tienes 1,1 onza), en tiempos con incertidumbre todo puede pasar


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2019)

# angel220 & Tronald Dump: Totalmente de acuerdo con vuestros últimos posts. Quizás, ahora mismo piense que volverán a incrementar la posición corta sobre el Oro (la Plata parece que les "preocupa" menos). Nosotros y "ellos" tenemos MUY CLARO que superados los $1620,40 YA NO HAY RETORNO... Lo que a mí me preocupa es ese "mundo" futuro.

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (24 Ago 2019)

Community Outlook XAUUSD | Myfxbook


----------



## safiboss (24 Ago 2019)

Estimados,

He estado utilizando durante estos días discord, un programa de comunicación y he creado un canal siguiendo la temática de este post. Es bastante más cómodo seguir la conversación a través de este medio y había pensado dar poderes de administrador a todos los habituales del post para pulir el canal y que sea una herramienta útil para todos los que activa o pasivamente participamos de este forot.

Os dejo a continuación el link y os espero por allí.

Join the Evolución del precio del oro y plata Discord Server!

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# safiboss: Suerte con su proyecto.

Y os dejo un artículo de hace unos meses y que vuelve a ser de gran actualidad...

La crisis que nos acecha

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... Os dejo una reciente entrevista efectuada a Ted Butler. Está en Inglés y NO he conseguido los subtítulos en Inglés. A ver si paraisofiscal lo consigue...

youtube.com/watch?v=2XcuxaCOqwl&feature=youtu.be

En dicha entrevista, resulta relevante:

- La manipulación efectuada en los mercados de MPs por parte de operadores de JPMorgan y con el pleno conocimiento de sus superiores...

- La reciente conversión FÍSICA de 20.000 contratos de futuros de Plata "papel" y efectuada por una "ballena"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2019)

¡Gracias! paraisofiscal.

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (25 Ago 2019)

Yo o no me aclaro o no puedo


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2019)

# berciano230: Fíjate bien en el tutorial y vas anotando los pasos, luego los llevas a la práctica. Es bastante sencillo.

# paraisofiscal: Tendré que comprarlo. Me lo han recomendado también otros amigos.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Ago 2019)

Buenas....ultimamente estoy muy liado por trabajo y no tengo mucho tiempo....el tema es....cuando se implante el NWO y desaparezca para siempre el FIAT y estemos obligados a llevar chip para pagar ¿ de que nos serviran los MP ?....es una critica constructtiva eh....habra persecuciones y nadie podra confiar en nadie....no se si me explico....sera como si Robinson Crusoe viviera solo en su isla cargado de riquezas y no tuviera con quien intercambiarlas....saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2019)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo o más bien "Hombre de poca Fe" (Es broma), pues ya ves como todo acaba llegando... ¡Ojo! que yo sigo esperando algún "hachazo" puntual antes de que el Oro se les escape de su "Control"... Habrá que vigilar el nivel 2780-2800 en el S&P 500... Es previsible que lo aguanten e intenten un rebote de mayor o menor entidad. En el fondo, lo que se está "dibujando" es que el S&P 500 acabará visitando los 2500... falta ver si "pronto" o de aquí unos meses...

Pasando a lo que preguntas, TAMPOCO sería inconveniente: ¿lo ha sido en los distintos escenarios bélicos, hiperinflacionarios, etc.? Eso SÍ, TODO el mundo debería trabajar en un "Plan B" e incluso en uno "C"...

Y ese escenario tan Orweliano TAMPOCO va a llegar de un día para otro... Es más fácil que antes de llegar ahí, TODO se haya ido a la MIERDA.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2019)

# paraisofiscal: Yo tengo la misma opinión que tú sobre lo último que apuntas... Eso SÍ, sin animo de crear polémica gratuita. También podemos estar equivocados y cada cual hace con su dinero lo que estima más conveniente.

NO hace falta repetir que soy muy DESCONFIADO en todo lo que esté relacionado con los "dineros"... Y anda que NO nos han dado "motivos" para adoptar esa actitud.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (25 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tratan de engañarnos a todas horas y muchas veces lo consiguen, la mayoría de las veces.
> 
> Mi versión decodificada del asunto es que se trata de otra vez que han sido detectados el BIS o algún banco central haciendo de las suyas y utilizando un cabeza de turco a quién echarle el muerto en el caso de que sea muy evidente la manipulación.
> 
> ...



Una entrevista del 2009 en que resume sus puntos de vista sobre el oro:

Ferdinand Lips: el gran secreto de la economía es que el dinero sigue ligado al oro

Un extracto de la entrevista, que me ha encantado:

*J.P:* Hubo un experimento que ha sido único en la historia. Durante el siglo XVIII Francia experimentó con la moneda fiduciaria. Me pregunto si podría indicar por qué falló ese experimento. Y por qué, como muchos creen, fue lo que arrancó las turbulencias que dieron lugar a la Revolución Francesa.

*F.L:* El periodo con papel moneda fiduciario que provocó John Law casi arruina a Francia. A finales del s. XVIII hubo otro experimento de las mismas características llamado _Assignats_, justo antes de la Revolución Francesa. Y como puede recordar quien sepa algo de historia, *las impresoras de los billetes fueron destruidas por los ciudadanos parisinos*. El desorden monetario conduce en muchas ocasiones hacia las revoluciones. Prácticamente sucedió lo mismo en Rusia y varias veces en China. El oro como dinero ayuda a garantizar la estabilidad a largo plazo, además de la ley y el orden.

*J.P: *En la segunda mitad del s.XIX tenemos un largo periodo de paz y estabilidad en todo el mundo. El mundo se encontraba dominado por el patrón oro. Aunque muchos de los detractores del oro en el s. XX dicen que el oro fue deflacionario y que fue un impedimento para el crecimieto económico. ¿Cómo podría argumentar contra estos dos puntos de vista?
*
F.L: *El oro por sí mismo no es deflacionario. Durante los 250 años que Ingaterra estuvo dominada por el patrón oro (desde 1664 hasta 1914) los precios fueron estables, incluso un 10% más baratos que los 350 años anteriores. Se produjeron algunas turbulencias durante las guerras napoleónicas, pero el mundo no experimentó ninguna deflación ni inflación. El franco francés fue estable durante 100 años hasta 1914. El patrón oro se vino abajo cuando comenzó la GM-I porque los gobiernos implicados en la contienda bélica no podían recoger el dinero necesario para financiar la guerra únicamente mediante los impuestos. Así que se terminó liquidando el patrón oro y nunca más fue restablecido. Hubo un conato de vuelta al sistema monetario anterior a la guerra, pero se hizo porque la gente no entendía realmente lo que signifcaba. También está la creación de la Reserva Federal en 1913. Muchos bancos centrales fueron creados antes y después de esta fecha.
*
J.P: *Incrementar el suministro de oro depende de la rentabilidad de su producción. Pero me pregunto si usted podría explicar por qué limita el poder que tiene el gobierno de recurrir a la inflación.
*
F.L: *Bajo el patrón oro existía la regla de oro del automatismo. Si un gobierno o un país vivía por encima de sus posibilidades, entonces el oro salía de ese país y no retornaba hasta que se volvía a unas políticas monetarias sólidas. Esta corrección automática de los excesos financieros surgía como beneficio del patrón oro. Es imposible que un banco central o un ministro de economía sepan con precisión qué es lo que necesita una economía. Las estadísticas llegan siempre demasiado tarde. El patrón oro era algo automático y funcionaba a la perfección.
*
J.P: *En su libro discute cómo durante el patrón oro clásico los instrumentos y los mercados financieros trabajaban ambos muy bien para todo el mundo. Esto es algo coherente, según una expresión suya, con unos pesos y medidas honestos. Lo que hoy en día tenemos son mercados que se han convertido en unos casinos donde jugarse el dinero. ¿Cree Vd. que es así?
*
F.L: *Ciertamente. Cuando estudiaba análisis financiero, mi biblia era el Security Analysis de Graham y Dodd. Si lee ese libro entenderá exactamente a qué me refiero. Estoy hablando de la edición de 1951. No tengo otra más actualizada. Bajo el patrón oro los mercados financieros eran un mundo completamente diferente. Las acciones rendían más que los bonos. Como el suministro de dinero era estable, las monedas lo eran también. De forma que no había inflación. Los bonos rendían un 3% y las acciones entre el 6 y el 7% porque comportaban riesgo.

En aquella época, cuando la gente quería aumentar sus ingresos compraban acciones con sus ahorros. Pero una vez se abandonó el patrón oro comenzó la inflación. Con la inflación hay menos confinanza en los bonos. Pero cuando la inflación era baja o incluso negativa, había una gran confianza en los bonos y además durante largos periodos de tiempo, de forma especial en países como EEUU y Suiza. Pero cuando se abrieron las puertas que inundaron la economía de inflación, los bonos comenzaron a perder valor porque las monedas perdían valor. Así que la gente tuvo que recurrir a las acciones.

Habían algunas que pagaban dividendos, pero las acciones de las compañías que crecían rendían generalmente muy poco o en muchos casos no pagaban dividendos. Se convirtieron entonces en una herramienta para la especulación. Desde que terminó el patrón oro existe lo que se ha llamado la “teoría del tonto más grande“: la gente compra una acción para venderla a continuación a un precio más alto al tonto que viene después tuyo. En esto consiste hoy en día la inversión en la bolsa y es algo completamente inapropiado. Es por esto por lo que yo siempre he dicho que los mercados financieros sólo pueden funcionar correctamente bajo el patrón oro, que es cuando hay un dinero sano y estable y en consecuencia no hay inflación.


----------



## kikepm (25 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Charles Fitzmorris, jefe de policía de Chicago en los años 20, decía: "*El 60% de mis policías están metidos en el tráfico de alcohol*".



ALUCINANTE.

Quien no quiera entender que el estado es la base de toda corrupción moral y económica.


----------



## asqueado (25 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, El hombre dubitativo o más bien "Hombre de poca Fe" (Es broma), pues ya ves como todo acaba llegando... ¡Ojo! que yo sigo esperando algún "hachazo" puntual antes de que el Oro se les escape de su "Control"... Habrá que vigilar el nivel 2780-2800 en el S&P 500... Es previsible que lo aguanten e intenten un rebote de mayor o menor entidad. En el fondo, lo que se está "dibujando" es que el S&P 500 acabará visitando los 2500... falta ver si "pronto" o de aquí unos meses...
> 
> Pasando a lo que preguntas, TAMPOCO sería inconveniente: ¿lo ha sido en los distintos escenarios bélicos, hiperinflacionarios, etc.? Eso SÍ, TODO el mundo debería trabajar en un "Plan B" e incluso en uno "C"...
> 
> ...




Hace unos dias lei una noticia curiosa, en la cual los ciudadanos suecos que vienen de vacaciones a este pais, la mayoria de ellos se llevan cierta cantidad de efectivo en euros, la noticia decia superior a los 3000 euros, ya que en su pais han eliminado el dinero en efectivo y entonces estan muy controlados en los pagos que hacen con tarjeta, al no tener libertad de gasto, y los euros lo usaban entre otras cosas en burdeles, porque si usaban la tarjeta todo el mundo sabia el gasto, incluida la familia


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2019)

Hola, kikepm: Yo te podría contar muchas anécdotas parecidas a las de los años 20... Por ejemplo, en los 80, en un país NO muy "lejano" y en una de las dos principales ciudades de la nación, estaban de "moda" las "timbas" (Black Jack o "La Señora"), y una se celebraba de madrugada enfrente de una Comisaría de Policía. Por cierto, con la asistencia de varios agentes...

Un buen día se cerró el "chiringuito" e imagino que por un "impago" o porque la "mordida" se perdió por el camino...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2019)

Hola, GOLDGOLD: Te parece poco lo que sucedió el Viernes en las Bolsas y que fue un "suma y sigue"... Hay un HIJO DE PUTA que ¿"manda"? en el Imperio y que a base de "tuits" está consiguiendo desestabilizar todo aquello sobre lo que opina.

Lleva tiempo "liado" con China y también con Powell o la FED que a fin de cuentas es lo mismo... Y pronto acabará fijándose en la UE...

Este HIJO DE PUTA está consiguiendo lo contrario que buscaba y es que encima se está cargando una "reelección" que se daba como bastante probable: que yo recuerde en los EE.UU. NUNCA un Presidente ha sido reelegido estando en RECESIÓN... Así que ese LOCO es capaz de cualquier cosa o más bien quiénes mandan realmente... ¿Os suena de algo el "Estado profundo"?

Y, GOLDGOLD, la Plata está a precios del 2017 en Euros... Sigue estando muy rezagada respecto al Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## asustailusos (25 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Hace unos dias lei una noticia curiosa, en la cual los ciudadanos suecos que vienen de vacaciones a este pais, la mayoria de ellos se llevan cierta cantidad de efectivo en euros, la noticia decia superior a los 3000 euros, ya que en su pais han eliminado el dinero en efectivo y entonces estan muy controlados en los pagos que hacen con tarjeta, al no tener libertad de gasto, y los euros lo usaban entre otras cosas en burdeles, porque si usaban la tarjeta todo el mundo sabia el gasto, incluida la familia



No se en Suecia, pero en Noruega cualquier cosa que compras aunque sea poco dinero lo hacen con tarjeta, hasta el puesto de perritos calientes en uno de esas furgonetas tiene el cartel que prefiere el pago con tarjeta.

Lo malo de pagar con tarjeta es que estamos dando un porcentaje del pago a unos señores que están al otro lado del charco, cuando podríamos hacerlo en efectivo perfectamente, sobre todo cuando las cantidades no son muy grandes.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2019)

Hola, GOLDGOLD: TODO tiene su "explicación": solamente hay que ver cómo están ahora mismo los futuros de las Bolsas de EE.UU. Las caídas son muy pronunciadas y eso está dando "alas" al Oro y también a la Plata... De todas formas, hay que ser cautos porque la media de 200 en el S&P 500 está a "tiro de piedra" y NO creo que se pueda rebasar así como así. De hecho, estoy planteándome abrir un largo durante esta madrugada y, de ser así, para un cierre rápido de pocos puntos.

En fin, que va a ser una noche apasionante, sea cual sea la dirección que tomen los mercados.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (26 Ago 2019)

Ya es oficial , el precio record del oro en Euros de octubre de 2012 situado en 1391 Euros ha sido sobrepasado hoy a las 00:26.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (26 Ago 2019)

hoy y mañana espero (como mínimo), parece ser que los cortos van a tener que abrir bien la cartera igual que la ultima hora del viernes, si quieren controlar.Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2019)

Hola, angel220: Va a ser una noche muy volátil... Ya ves cómo están ahora los Futuros americanos y ya veremos cómo se ponen cuando abran los mercados asiáticos... También hay que prestar mucha atención al cruce del Yuan contra el USD.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (26 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, angel220: Va a ser una noche muy volátil... Ya ves cómo están ahora los Futuros americanos y ya veremos cómo se ponen cuando abran los mercados asiáticos... También hay que prestar mucha atención al cruce del Yuan contra el USD.
> 
> Saludos.



Los futuros USA ya s empiezan averse manipulados, y volatilidad se vera a tope. A ver la vela de las 3 que color pone apuesten señores parece la ruleta rojo, verde?
Algo que tb es importante que estas subidas el bitcoin no sube.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2019)

Hola, angel220: Si hay algo que me tiene "mosqueado" es lo que comentas sobre el BitCoin... La "lógica" dice que en los primeros compases tendría que haberse disparado, al igual que lo hicieron los MPs. En fin, estamos asistiendo a unos mercados tan MANIPULADOS que NO recuerdo NADA parecido... Diría que esto reventará algún día como el "Lunes negro" de 1987..

¿Qué pasará cuando abrán los japoneses? Pues, vete a saber... Parece que quieren tirar de los índices hacia arriba, pero cualquier cosa puede pasar. Ahora bien, a medio plazo las Bolsas van a caer y MUCHO. La Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU. y China va a llevarnos a TODOS hacia una gran RECESIÓN y NO nos engañemos: los Bancos Centrales NO tienen apenas "munición"... ¿Qué va a hacer el BCE? Los tipos están a cero y la Deuda que puedan comprar es una simple PORQUERÍA que algún día aflorará. Además, insisto en ello: la Deuda que compra el BCE está mutualizada al 20%, es decir que el 80% restante la asumen los distintos Bancos Centrales de la UE.

Si más inútiles NO pueden ser...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Ago 2019)

buenos días , intentare ponerme al día del hilo , parece que las cosas están tal como las deje hace 10 días ,,, pilas cargadas para lo que nos espera los próximos meses,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2019)

Hola, Tronald Dump: Respeto tu opinión, pero NO estoy de acuerdo. Creo que en el BitCoin hay básicamente dos tipos de "posicionamientos":

1º) Los que buscan la "pela" exclusivamente y que convierten esa "moneda" en algo puramente ESPECULATIVO. Serían los más numerosos.

2º) Los que "creen" en ella como alternativa al dinero fiduciario. Y serían los más minoritarios.

Entre medias, habrían varios "grises", como en muchas otras cosas...

Dudo de que exista ese trasvase del BitCoin al Oro. En todo caso, aquí entrarían los que llevan MPs (también la Plata) y, además, BitCoin y/o cualquier otra "moneda" del "Criptomundo".

Lo de esta noche ha sido "raro"... Normalmente, el BitCoin debiera haberse movido al alza como lo han hecho los MPs. y cuando lo ha hecho ha sido de forma muy tardía.

Y los MPs bien, pero ya empiezan a ir retrocediendo. Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1552,35 y la Plata en los $17,773...

Por cierto, abrí y cerré ese largo en el S&P 500... Unos pocos puntos, pero rápidos.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (26 Ago 2019)

Me refería aun trasvase mayor de fiat a bitcoin o cualquier cripto (indico bitcoin por ser la mas emblemática) contrarrestando ese trasvase a los MPs por la incertidumbre, algo que por ahora no ha pasado, me agrada leer lo que indicas sobre la tendencia de muchos bitconeros.

PD:Solo indicar que me sorprendió la poca volatilidad de la noche, aunque la partida no ha hecho mas que empezar. Hagamos pasito a pasito para ver ese 1600, lo antes posible.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# angel220: El Oro está en una zona llena de Cortos... No sé hasta qué punto podrá seguir en su avance. Sería necesario un buen "revolcón" en las Bolsas y NO algo "fugaz" como podría ser lo que están viviendo desde el pasado Viernes. Falta un poco más de "profundidad" y que se ponga a prueba la media de 200 en el S&P 500.

Y os dejo un artículo de un medio chino y que trata sobre la Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU. y China. NO deja de ser "propagandístico", pero por tener otra "visión" del tema...

- China-US trade war a test of endurance - Global Times

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (26 Ago 2019)

jajja menuda subida en un minuto los futuros (bolsa) USA, casualidad coincidiendo con apertura en Europa, eso es miedo y que el "MERCADO es SOBERANO"


----------



## angel220 (26 Ago 2019)

No queríamos volatilidad hoy pues llego en Ave



Si no es hoy ,sera mañana y si no en 2 meses , o tres o dentro de poco, pero que esta todo malo, malo, malísimo y el que no quiera verlo es cosa suya
A ver cuanto dura la euforia de que "china quiere negociar", o quien sepa leer entre lineas "USA se rinde", (yo particularmente no me creo una ni otra)
Aver que pasa con la subida de aranceles el dia 1.09, sera verdad sera mentira sera de un 10 de un 15, o en una semana habrán hecho el acuerdo no realizado hace .......


----------



## angel220 (26 Ago 2019)

Ministerio exteriores chino no tienen conocimiento de llamadas de Trump. Reciente


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: NO te niego la "mayor"... En todos los plazos el Oro es "caballo ganador" y más cómo se van a poner las cosas, pero si algo he aprendido en esto de los mercados es ir con mucha PRUDENCIA (se consigue a base de "Ostias"). Yo sigo creyendo que en esa zona por donde ahora transita el Oro hay un volumen masivo de Cortos y eso NO se elimina así como así... A favor del Oro está la fortísima volatilidad que hay en los mercados desde el pasado Viernes.

Y te voy a decir un "disparate" que creo que llegaremos a ver: ¿A dónde se puede ir el Oro con un S&P 500 en los 1500 puntos?

Saludos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (26 Ago 2019)

Va alternando el palo y la zanahoria.
Cuando se da cuenta de la que ha liado con el palo, saca la zanahoria.
Cuando vuelve a calmarse la cosa vuelve a sacar el palo
Siempre hace lo mismo


----------



## Goldman (26 Ago 2019)

Buenos días. Hace pocos meses leí en este mismo hilo, un forero que afirmaba que el nunca compraría soberanos a 300€, que le parecía una barbaridad pagar ese precio por dicha moneda. 

Bien, pues en determinados sitios ya las puedes vender, como mínimo, a 310€.

Un saludo.


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Ago 2019)

Goldman dijo:


> Buenos días. Hace pocos meses leí en este mismo hilo, un forero que afirmaba que el nunca compraría soberanos a 300€, que le parecía una barbaridad pagar ese precio por dicha moneda.
> 
> Bien, pues en determinados sitios ya las puedes vender, como mínimo, a 310€.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo me estoy tirando los pelos por no comprar a 288 hace “nada” 


Namasté


----------



## Higadillas (26 Ago 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo venia a decir que el buen negocio estaba en cambiar los mierdis BTC cuando estaban por lo cielos por MPs.



Vaya que sí, habrá gente que se habrá podido pillar algun que otro kilejo de oro a cambio de los 0 y 1's cuando hicieron un x100


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Se ha de tener muy en cuenta algo muy importante. El NWO no se implantará para eliminar el efectivo, sino para dominar las mentes de la mayoría, cebando estas de ideas adecuadas para el control de las masas.
> ...



No se puede dominar algo de lo que el otro no dispone, y "la masa" (95% de la poblacion mundial) tiene la mente vacia. Y a las evidencias me remito: cipotecas, creditos para fardar de coche, piso que les "costo" (y por el que pagaron / se endeudaron) un dineral y que "vale" un erial, etc... Lo que quiero decir es que la masa ya esta anestesiada, y los que no lo estan ya no van a entrar. 

Yo creo que el NWO busca el control no por el adoctrinamiento (ya lo ha hecho a traves de corromper el sistema educativo y encapsular la mente de nuestros hijos) sino por la RESIGNACION, la falta de voluntad de luchar y cambiar algo. Y eso tambien se huele: individualismo en extremo, con cada vez mas gente que solo piensan en ellas y que se jodan los demas. Asi que esa erosion en valores esenciales nos hace mas debiles y al final, muchos se resignan.

Pero vamos, la masa, ya esta adoctrinada.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Ago 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Vaya que sí, habrá gente que se habrá podido pillar algun que otro kilejo de oro a cambio de los 0 y 1's cuando hicieron un x100



Que el BTC es descentralizado y todo eso está muy bien pero creo que su número finito de 21M de monedas lo mata. 21M de monedas a 10.000€ que valen hoy, cualquier mindundi o grupo de mindundis con 210.000M€ puede comprarlos TODOS. Y eso hace que la descentralización sea cuento. Una moneda que tiene tirada ilimitada pero con su consiguiente trabajo para minarla me daría mas confianza y podría aceptar su uso como alternativa al Fiat.


----------



## firyana (26 Ago 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Que el BTC es descentralizado y todo eso está muy bien pero creo que su número finito de 21M de monedas lo mata. 21M de monedas a 10.000€ que valen hoy, cualquier mindundi o grupo de mindundis con 210.000M€ puede comprarlos TODOS. Y eso hace que la descentralización sea cuento. Una moneda que tiene tirada ilimitada pero con su consiguiente trabajo para minarla me daría mas confianza y podría aceptar su uso como alternativa al Fiat.



En tu afirmación hay tres aspectos que la invalidan. 1. Considerar que todo poseedor de BTC vendería ahora mismo al precio actual, 10.300$. 2. El precio de venta se dispararía por la demanda, por lo que los 210.000M€ que necesitabas en un principio se multiplicarían varias veces. 3. Aun comprando a día de hoy todos los BTC disponibles, "solo" dispondrías de 17.9 millones.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Ago 2019)

firyana dijo:


> En tu afirmación hay tres aspectos que la invalidan. 1. Considerar que todo poseedor de BTC vendería ahora mismo al precio actual, 10.300$. 2. El precio de venta se dispararía por la demanda, por lo que los 210.000M€ que necesitabas en un principio se multiplicarían varias veces. 3. Aun comprando a día de hoy todos los BTC disponibles, "solo" dispondrías de 17.9 millones.



A día de hoy, casi la mitad de Bitcoins están en manos de 1.000 personas.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Ago 2019)

firyana dijo:


> En tu afirmación hay tres aspectos que la invalidan. 1. Considerar que todo poseedor de BTC vendería ahora mismo al precio actual, 10.300$. 2. El precio de venta se dispararía por la demanda, por lo que los 210.000M€ que necesitabas en un principio se multiplicarían varias veces. 3. Aun comprando a día de hoy todos los BTC disponibles, "solo" dispondrías de 17.9 millones.



No he considerado la venta de Bitcoins, pero si como dices se ponen a vender todas a este precio la demanda no es tan grande como la oferta, por lo que el precio caería en picado.


----------



## timi (26 Ago 2019)

Goldman dijo:


> Buenos días. Hace pocos meses leí en este mismo hilo, un forero que afirmaba que el nunca compraría soberanos a 300€, que le parecía una barbaridad pagar ese precio por dicha moneda.
> 
> Bien, pues en determinados sitios ya las puedes vender, como mínimo, a 310€.
> 
> Un saludo.



yo comente en su momento que a mas de 300 no pensaba comprar mas , no porque me parezca una barbaridad , sino porque voy servido ,, desde entonces no he parado de comprar plata,,,, no se si te refieres a mi ...


----------



## Goldman (26 Ago 2019)

timi dijo:


> yo comente en su momento que a mas de 300 no pensaba comprar mas , no porque me parezca una barbaridad , sino porque voy servido ,, desde entonces no he parado de comprar plata,,,, no se si te refieres a mi ...



No recuerdo quién fue, pero no importa en este caso, únicamente me acorde de aquel comentario.


----------



## barborico (26 Ago 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> A día de hoy, casi la mitad de Bitcoins están en manos de 1.000 personas.



De 1000 direcciones querrás decir. No se puede saber si esas direcciones pertenecen a una o a más personas (casas de cambio, p. ej.)


----------



## Jebediah (26 Ago 2019)

barborico dijo:


> De 1000 direcciones querrás decir. No se puede saber si esas direcciones pertenecen a una o a más personas (casas de cambio, p. ej.)



O si alguien dispone de más de una dirección. En el artículo decía personas, no se si se referiría a direcciones como bien apuntas.


----------



## barborico (26 Ago 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> O si alguien dispone de más de una dirección. En el artículo decía personas, no se si se referiría a direcciones como bien apuntas.



Este? Bloomberg - Are you a robot?



> About 40 percent of bitcoin is held by perhaps 1,000 users



Gracias a como es btc, sabemos la fuente fidedigna: Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Addresses and Bitcoin distribution
41,41% tienen las 2042 direcciones con más btc


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Ago 2019)

Por suerte el verano pasado aprendi que habia que hacer lo contrario de lo que dijeran en el foro.

El año pasado decian que iba a pegar un bajon de la ostia para luego subir y que habia que esperar a que bajara.........

Este año cuando empezaron a decir que si correcciones que si historias me tire a comprar oro como un hijo puta tanto a particulares por el foro como en diversas tiendas y sitios online, la jugada salio bastante bien........


----------



## Jebediah (26 Ago 2019)

EE.UU. sube, crudo sube, bitcoin sube, oro y plata suben, bancos suben. Todos contentos.


----------



## tastas (26 Ago 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> No he considerado la venta de Bitcoins, pero si como dices se ponen a vender todas a este precio la demanda no es tan grande como la oferta, por lo que el precio caería en picado.



Este era el FUD habitual del hilo de Bitcoin de hace unos años, que los early adopters venderían sus btc dejando a los late adopters con bonitos unos y ceros sin valor intínsico.
Por eso me ha hecho mucha gracia y me alegra que ya te hayan respondido a lo de que el problema es que hay muy pocos y se pueden comprar todos fácilmente, yo no te hubiera respondido tan detalladamente.

Taptap


----------



## Energia libre (26 Ago 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Vamos a reírnos un poco por no llorar:
> 
> La fotografía que demuestra que el mundo se va al garete – Tremending



Así es el Mundo actualmente un cachondeo.
Por cierto y como demostración que las personas tienen memoria de pez, incluso los más despiertos : alguien se acuerda del engaño y corrupción en las cuentas de General Electric......, un cisne negro de libro y sin embargo en dias nadie se acuerda ya no digamos los que ni siquiera se enteraron, la inmensisima mayoría (99.9%).


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Energia libre: ¿Recuerdas a Enron? Más de lo MISMO...

Y pasando a los MPs, en el Oro ya se ha visto como los Cortos han hecho su "trabajo" y ha cerrado en los $1536,90... Yo NO descarto ver el Oro en torno a los $1490, pero tal y como andan las cosas por este "mundillo" que nos ha tocado vivir, veo también muy factible que los $1600 se puedan ver entre Septiembre y Noviembre de este año...

La Plata hoy ha estado BIEN y ha cerrado en los $17,782... Diría que un buen "precio objetivo" a unos 8 meses sería el entorno de los $20 y que es la mayor resistencia que tiene que batir la Plata antes de subir más arriba. Sigo pensando que al final hará valer su valor monetario.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (26 Ago 2019)

*Hola Tronald Dump, no se si vere lo que dices con relacion al pago de oro al comprar productos en Mercadona, pero si te puedo decir y confirmar que yo si he pagado no hace muchos años y aun se puede realizar el pago con monedas de 12 euros en establecimientos, al igual que he pagado en bancos recibos o realizado transferencias.
Las monedas de 12 euros del año 2002, 2003 y la primera emision del año 2004, dedicada a la Reina Isabel I de Castilla, aparte de ser monedas de curso legal ( todas lo son) tambien tienen poder liberatorio con limite de 120 euros, es decir yo voy a Mercadona y podriamos y podemos utilizarlas para pagar todos los que compremos, y quiera o no quiera el comerciante tendra que aceptarla, mientras no nos pasemos de la cantidad de 120 euros, estara obligado a aceptarlo, en virtud de las ordenes ministeriales ORDEN ECO/84/2002 de 10 de Enero, ORDEN ECO/320/2003 de 10 de Febrero y ORDEN ECO/361/2003 de 19 de Diciembre.
Estas monedas serean admitidas en las cajas publicas del territorio nacional sin limitacion, y entre particulares, en territorio nacional hasta 120 euros, cualquiera que sea la cuantia del pago.*


----------



## Energia libre (27 Ago 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Si, yo si. Llevo desde que me enteré a ver si sale por la tele, la radio o algo, si se adelanta el guano, pero nada oye. Tienen que haberlos untado a todos pero que muy bien. O eso o le han aplicado el plan Khashoggi al que lo descubrió... y así cualquiera le sigue dando bombo. O es que del tal Khashoggi se acuerda alguno?



Si, yo si. El caso es diferente pero demuestra como se puede manipular a la gente y el poder de los nada mierda.
Todavía recuerdo cuando Pons y Fleismann informaron sobre el descubrimiento de la fusión fria esta se replicó en el Mundo entero, mientras se informó durante casi 3 meses fue un boom y luego se decidió dejar de informar y se acabó el tema.


----------



## Energia libre (27 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Energia libre: ¿Recuerdas a Enron? Más de lo MISMO...
> 
> ...



Bueno Enron no pudo ser tapado, el escandalo fue de libro.
El secreto para mi, como ya dije antes es cuando el kilo se ponga a 50.000 usd a ver que pasa, si entonces se decide el tema DEG como sustituto del dólar y entonces tumban al oro ( un fulano del banco de Inglaterra ya ha dicho algo al respecto en el g7) o este sigue hacia arriba y resulta en el nuevo patrón monetario, el viejo oro.
El bitcoño no me cuadra pese a lo que gente que respeto crea y lo vea como futuro.
Me imagino un btc p.ej. a 300.000 dólares y me lo va a pagar un chiringuito de Internet que igual está en México, me cuesta creerlo.


----------



## oinoko (27 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *Hola Tronald Dump, no se si vere lo que dices con relacion al pago de oro al comprar productos en Mercadona, pero si te puedo decir y confirmar que yo si he pagado no hace muchos años y aun se puede realizar el pago con monedas de 12 euros en establecimientos, al igual que he pagado en bancos recibos o realizado transferencias.
> Las monedas de 12 euros del año 2002, 2003 y la primera emision del año 2004, dedicada a la Reina Isa,el I de Castilla, aparte de ser monedas de curso legal ( todas lo son) tambien tienen poder liberatorio con limite de 120 euros, es decir yo voy a Mercadona y podriamos y podemos utilizarlas para pagar todos los que compremos, y quiera o no quiera el comerciante tendra que aceptarla, mientras no nos pasemos de la cantidad de 120 euros, estara obligado a aceptarlo, en virtud de las ordenes ministeriales ORDEN ECO/84/2002 de 10 de Enero, ORDEN ECO/320/2003 de 10 de Febrero y ORDEN ECO/361/2003 de 19 de Diciembre.
> Estas monedas serean admitidas en las cajas publicas del territorio nacional sin limitacion, y entre particulares, en territorio nacional hasta 120 euros, cualquiera que sea la cuantia del pago.*



Lo que cuentas de las monedas de 12 Euros de 2002, 2003 y primera emisión del año 2004 es totalmente cierto, yo lo se hace tiempo,
pero estas seguro que la cajera del Mercadona lo sabe?
y que vas a hacer cuando la cajera del Mercadona prefiera no aceptar algo que desconoce para no poner en peligro su trabajo? llamar a los municipales?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2019)

Por poder, ya lo creo que podría...

Art. 34.2 de la Ley 10/2010, de 28 de Abril.

Art. 3.2 de la Ley 46/1998, de 17 de Diciembre.

El incumplimiento de las limitaciones a los pagos en efectivo aceptados es constitutivo de infracción administrativa.

Otra cosa es que merezca la pena...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (27 Ago 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Lo que cuentas de las monedas de 12 Euros de 2002, 2003 y primera emisión del año 2004 es totalmente cierto, yo lo se hace tiempo,
> pero estas seguro que la cajera del Mercadona lo sabe?
> y que vas a hacer cuando la cajera del Mercadona prefiera no aceptar algo que desconoce para no poner en peligro su trabajo? llamar a los municipales?
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno ese no es mi problema, te voy a contar lo que me ocurrio en una sucursal de un banco, donde fui a realizar una transferencia en aquella epoca, pues bien, llegue a ventanilla para realizar el mismo, le doy todos los datos de la transferencia y cuando deposito sobre el mostrador algunas monedas de 12 euros de plata, el "preparao" del cajero, me dice y esto que es      , le contesto pues ya lo ve usted una monedas de plata de 12 euros para pagar dicha transferencia, el buen señor pega un repingon para atras y me dice, yo no admito monedas de plata, le contesto, anda que esta usted al dia caballero, si no tiene ni idea llame a su director, yo no me voy a mover de aqui sin que me admitan ustedes las mismas. Se levanta y fue en busca del director, me llega y ya le contaria algo el cajero que con cara de extrañado, me dice, que ese sitio no es una numismatica, yo con mucha tranquilidad, le digo y es usted el director de esta sucursal, no? si, si soy el director pero nosotros no admitimos el pago con monedas de plata, y le contesto, pues yo no me muevo de la caja, asi que llame usted donde tenga que llamar y pongase al dia. Se marcho y paso mas de 15 minutos, a la vuelta le dice al cajero mira bien que la moneda sea del año 2002 o 2003, de otros años no. Me revisaron las monedas y pague de esa forma.
Pues con Mercadona puede ocurrir algo parecido, que llame al encargado y este a quien le de la gana, y como ultimo remedio, relleno una hoja de reclamaciones, que no me la quieren dar, pues entonces si llamaria a los municipales.
saludos


----------



## oinoko (27 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno ese no es mi problema, te voy a contar lo que me ocurrio en una sucursal de un banco, donde fui a realizar una transferencia en aquella epoca, pues bien, llegue a ventanilla para realizar el mismo, le doy todos los datos de la transferencia y cuando deposito sobre el mostrador algunas monedas de 12 euros de plata, el "preparao" del cajero, me dice y esto que es      , le contesto pues ya lo ve usted una monedas de plata de 12 euros para pagar dicha transferencia, el buen señor pega un repingon para atras y me dice, yo no admito monedas de plata, le contesto, anda que esta usted al dia caballero, si no tiene ni idea llame a su director, yo no me voy a mover de aqui sin que me admitan ustedes las mismas. Se levanta y fue en busca del director, me llega y ya le contaria algo el cajero que con cara de extrañado, me dice, que ese sitio no es una numismatica, yo con mucha tranquilidad, le digo y es usted el director de esta sucursal, no? si, si soy el director pero nosotros no admitimos el pago con monedas de plata, y le contesto, pues yo no me muevo de la caja, asi que llame usted donde tenga que llamar y pongase al dia. Se marcho y paso mas de 15 minutos, a la vuelta le dice al cajero mira bien que la moneda sea del año 2002 o 2003, de otros años no. Me revisaron las monedas y pague de esa forma.
> Pues con Mercadona puede ocurrir algo parecido, que llame al encargado y este a quien le de la gana, y como ultimo remedio, relleno una hoja de reclamaciones, que no me la quieren dar, pues entonces si llamaria a los municipales.
> saludos



La teoria está muy bien, pero tu mismo me estas contando la realidad.
Si eso te paso en un banco, puedes suponer que el mercadona no es el sitio adecuado para que te vaya mejor.
Tambien puedes suponer que los municipales tampoco se van a conocer de memoria el Art. 3.2 de la Ley 46/1998, de 17 de Diciembre. y que despues de perder un par de horas esperandoles a que vengan, te van a aconsejar que circules y que pongas una denuncia administrativa si lo consideras oportuno.
Saludos.


----------



## andy de paso (27 Ago 2019)

Pero llevándote el producto delante de los municipales, con testigos... y que mencabrona ponga denuncia administrativa... O todos moros o todos cristianos.... Si lo consideran oportuno... otra cosa es que merezca la pena....


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2019)

Lo más "lógico" es que los policías municipales recabarán información ante la duda -si es que hubiera lugar a ello- y procedieran en consecuencia. Si no lo hicieran así, se piden las hojas de reclamaciones de la Comunidad autónoma -NO las del establecimiento- y después se denuncia a los agentes por vía escrita en el Ayuntamiento correspondiente.

De todas formas, en lo personal, entiendo que por la pérdida de tiempo y las molestias ocasionadas, NO merece la pena.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2019)

Vale la pena...

Italia inmoviliza el Open Arms por “graves anomalías” de seguridad. Las manos tenebrosas que mueven el Open Arms…

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2019)

Le estáis dando demasiadas vueltas a minucias...todos por aquí entendemos que el proceso de desinformación social que comenzó hace ya varias décadas, sobre todo en materia económica, ha llevado al individuo medio a ignorar el 90% de lo que hay tras un sistema económico complejo (emisión monetaria, deuda publica, balanzas comerciales, PIB...)

¿Cómo esperáis que una clase media que se preocupa más por poner emoticones en un texto que por aprender que es lo que genera riqueza se mueva en una dirección coherente?

El orden de relevancia de la clase social va en función de estaciones, modas, bombardeos mediáticos...

Rebajas, inicio de temporada liguera, bar de copas de moda, lo último de apple, la nueva novia de Kiko Rivera...

¡¿Monedas de plata de 12€?!...estáis de coña... pretendéis que un mono subido sobre una rama comiendo bayas, se baje y empiece a leer un manual de uso de un boing 747

Lo importante...el oro ha roto resistencias importantes...¿motivo?

Bueno inicialmente, y fuera de todo tsunami mediático relacionado con China, Trump, y demás pantomimas...estamos viviendo algo que simplemente deriva de la lógica...las noticias son solo relleno para justificar algo que estaba anticipado.

Las políticas monetarias han deteriorado el entramado económico mundial de un modo profundo, han podrido la fruta de dentro hacia fuera, y ahora, empieza a verse que con el próximo mordisco todo ese sabor podría estallarnos en la boca.

Como los que mueven la economía no son ni los estados ni nosotros, si no los grandes fondos, ellos han decidido que no van a querer tipos negativos dónde sus cuentas pasen a ser en números rojos...tampoco van a meterse en la boca del lobo imitando a los bancos centrales recomprando su deuda e interviniendo en los mercados de renta variable ... ellos, han comenzado a soltar "basura" y posicionarse en valor.

Tienen por medio mundo posiciones inmobiliarias estratégicas, controlan las cúpulas de dirección de las principales empresas por capitalización, y a mayores, saben que los metales preciosos han sido, son y serán, fuente de garantía sobre cualquier emisión fiat.

Ya se han posicionado...lo comentamos hace tiempo hablando de laterales en las gráficas de largo plazo...cuando un bien o valor de calidad permanece aletargado con precios reprimidos durante años, es momento de acumular sin prisas.


No vamos a cambiar absolutamente nada, es solo un ciclo más, y nosotros podemos estar o no en la ola, a ella "la ola" le da igual quien se suba o quién se quede mirando...creo que quién más y quién menos ha tenido tiempo para acumular algo...unos habrán guardado una docena de soberanos, y otros "los menos seguramente" habrán atesorado varios kilos de rubio metal... las circunstancias mandan.


En cuanto a BTC, tengo dudas...dudas que con el oro no tengo...hace años ya lo comenté por privado a un conforero, y actué en consecuencia al respecto, ¿están acumulando manos fuertes?...¿se mantienen el precio arriba de modo artificial?...¿o se está conteniendo para evitar que estalle y se siga acumulando?

Esas son mis dudas, y como las dudas en economía se traducen en "cagadas", pues de nuevo os mento el famoso "divide y vencerás"

Si el entramado económico se deteriora más, y los tipos tienden a intereses negativos (algo que si me lo dicen hace años me reiría), el oro es bien ganador, junto con otros bienes raíces.

¿precio objetivo?...a muy largo plazo no se podrá calcular con el fiat actual, ya que este habrá desaparecido, y creo que con eso, os lo digo todo.

Un saludo y buenas decisiones...pero sobre todo...no os olvidéis de vivir, que de eso se trata.


----------



## conde84 (27 Ago 2019)

18 dolares

Y sigue estando barata........


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ago 2019)

En momentos así siento una satisfacción y un alivio tremendo sabiendo que se ha hecho una inversión buena y segura. Y lo mejor es que cuanto peor estén las cosas mejor nos irá la inversión. Y si no se pone la cosa mal pues ya nos irá bien de por sí. Todo ventajas. Ah, y además no despilfarro los € que me "gasto" en los metales. A dormir a pierna suelta que no tiene precio.


----------



## asqueado (27 Ago 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> La teoria está muy bien, pero tu mismo me estas contando la realidad.
> Si eso te paso en un banco, puedes suponer que el mercadona no es el sitio adecuado para que te vaya mejor.
> Tambien puedes suponer que los municipales tampoco se van a conocer de memoria el Art. 3.2 de la Ley 46/1998, de 17 de Diciembre. y que despues de perder un par de horas esperandoles a que vengan, te van a aconsejar que circules y que pongas una denuncia administrativa si lo consideras oportuno.
> Saludos.



Pues abria que hacer una prueba, yo ya porque todas las que tenia las vendi, y la que tengo es la puesta en la coleccion, seria una experiencia, haber como reaccionan en Mercadona o donde sea. Con relacion a los municipales me referia en caso de que se negaran a darme la hoja de reclamaciones, estos ni estan ni se le espera, no saben donde tienen la mano derecha o izquierda, pero vamos que a mi no me asustan estos " preparados" que si tengo que mandarlos a paseo, lo hago, con educacion y respeto, ellos no son nadie para decirme lo que tengo que hacer, por ley tienen que personarse en el lugar que se nieguen a entregar una hoja de reclamaciones, y la hojas de reclamaciones se presentan en el lugar oportuno. Sobre este asunto de las hojas de reclamaciones, en dos ocasiones que yo he presentado las mismas, se han resuelto favorablemente y en un tiempo reducido
saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahora mismo, la Plata en los $18,113 y ayer mismo hice una prospección a 8 meses en el sentido de que se acercaría a los $20. Cuando llegue ahí -si llega...- ya volveremos a analizarla a medio plazo. Pienso que se trata de una cuestión de tiempo y Paciencia. 

Y el Oro, de momento, en "impasse", en los $1539,65... Veremos si le afecta la escenificación de la nueva "opereta" de Trump/Xi...

China impulsa los mercados y manda un mensaje en clave a Trump

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2019)

# oliaras: Esa es la actitud adecuada para quienes entran en los MPs.

# asqueado: Jajaja... Es como dices. Yo ya he ganado dos reclamaciones a dos entidades bancarias y que pudieron ser tres, pero desistí en la última de entrar en un proceso judicial. Quizás, debía haber seguido adelante... Y también a una instalación deportiva del Ayuntamiento de mi lugar de residencia le metí un buen "palo": casi 300.000 Euros en la adecuación y saneamiento de la misma.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (27 Ago 2019)

andy de paso dijo:


> Pero llevándote el producto delante de los municipales, con testigos... y que mencabrona ponga denuncia administrativa... O todos moros o todos cristianos.... Si lo consideran oportuno... otra cosa es que merezca la pena....




Aqui los municipales ni pinchan, ni cortan, su mision es que si se les llama es porque Mercadona u otro establecimiento se niegan a darte una hoja de reclamaciones, por ley deben personase, y si no lo hacen es denunciable, luego lo que tu pongas en la reclamacion a ellos le importa un pepino y la empresa te contestara, si no estas de acuerdo, puedes seguir la entrega en organismos de consumo o de tu comunidad. Sobre la perdida de tiempo, pues si,llevais razon, pero es el orgullo de que tu tienes razon y te toman por tonto. Cuando uno tiene todo el tiempo de mundo, a veces se disfruta ver como reaccionan el contrario, siempre lo digo con educacion y respeto


----------



## asqueado (27 Ago 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> En momentos así siento una satisfacción y un alivio tremendo sabiendo que se ha hecho una inversión buena y segura. Y lo mejor es que cuanto peor estén las cosas mejor nos irá la inversión. Y si no se pone la cosa mal pues ya nos irá bien de por sí. Todo ventajas. Ah, y además no despilfarro los € que me "gasto" en los metales. A dormir a pierna suelta que no tiene precio.



Me alegro mucho, enhorabuena, quizas algunos esten pensando aun en la inversion o compra de sellitos    


fernandojcg dijo:


> # oliaras: Esa es la actitud adecuada para quienes entran en los MPs.
> 
> # asqueado: Jajaja... Es como dices. Yo ya he ganado dos reclamaciones a dos entidades bancarias y que pudieron ser tres, pero desistí en la última de entrar en un proceso judicial. Quizás, debía haber seguido adelante... Y también a una instalación deportiva del Ayuntamiento de mi lugar de residencia le metí un buen "palo": casi 300.000 Euros en la adecuación y saneamiento de la misma.
> 
> Saludos.




Hola Fernando, yo no tendre estudios, pero la universidad de la vida, me ha enseñado mucho y no consiento que me tomen por tonto o me avasallen

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2019)

Hola, asqueado: Si todo el mundo actuará como lo hemos hecho nosotros... otro "gallo" cantaría en una Sociedad que campa dentro de la más pura INOPIA...

Y cabe mayor ABERRACIÓN que esto...

El BCE, de compras: Los analistas prevén que Draghi acuda al mercado

O lo que es lo mismo: las Bolsas sostenidas por los Bancos Centrales y sin el menor disimulo... ¡SINVERGÜENZAS!

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (27 Ago 2019)

El pico en los gráficos metaleros en medio de todo ese lateral mortificante k llevamos desde 2011/12 es el Brexit. Un ojo.

La libra y el AUD , a punto de jincárselo en la Platuki. Con mucho menos de la subida de las últimas 24 horas, hecho. El AUD fue el primero k se ciscó los máximos históricos del Oro, con lo k podría reproducirse, a ese punto, la rotura consecutiva de todas las divisas, como ya ha pasado con el Oro, salvo respecto al $ y poco más.

Porc cierto, uno de los más habituales colaboradores de Max Keizer , y de los k más me gustan, me sorprendió en una especie de "porra" k Keizer hizo en primavera a la búsqueda de un cisne negro. Para él, el detonante del despendole , dada la interconexión global de la banca , sería la petada de la burbuja inmobiliaria australiana...y su efecto dominó...y ése apunte me pareció interesantísimo y me kedó bien marcado. Otro ojo.

Todos sabemos k Trump es un bokatxankla, y encima el resto, unos corderitos...así k donde a menos cuarto cabe el infierno por un tweet , a y cuarto, tras otro redentor, un to the moon...así k prudencia . De lo k no cabe duda es k esos cortos cada vez comen más palés de fiat y los metales están en un puntito en el k lo más lucrativo y lógico es ponerte largo y ahorrarte la kema de ese mismo fiat, regalado, sí...pero k si vale para comprar dinero de verdad...compensaría más k jugártelo a cara o cruz en el txantxullo típico de los últimos años . Y repito, en este contexto k esperemos consolidar... k pintar la cara al personal metalero , como a todos los demás , ya hemos visto cientos de veces lo fácil k es.

Yo insisto en lo atractivo del Tier1 y esas roturas sucesivas de máximos en todas las divisas para himbersores de caché k acentúen el problema y colaboren empujando ahora el sacrificado acto de fe con el k ha tocado apetxugar. Sin entrar en ponernos peliculeros "Patrón oro style" & conspiranoias varias , yo sí k espero iniciativas de intercambios comerciales de primer orden respaldados en dinero sólido/metales - ya no contra el dólar, sino contra cualkier fiat del vecino, seguramente tan mierdoso como el tuyo propio y ante lo k blindar cualkier rikeza real se presenta ya como inexcusable - ...k serían mucho más asequibles de implementar y k ya irían empujando grandes movimientos de pasta contra el sistema actual. Creo k ayer mismo se linkaba algo al respecto a iniciativa de Rusia, k calladita anda...pero k no es aventurado presumir movimientos sólidos desde allí , entendiendolo como agente importante del bloke asiático ( o extra occidental ) en ese sentido. Buenas palmadas en la mesa vs tweets folclóricos ( k oye, todo vale...pero cuestión de estilo y tal ).

@paketazo: De acuerdo con k el Oro es el rey ...pero BTC y las criptos las veo con mucho k decir, tanto - y en el peor contexto , k las muestre menos relevantes de lo esperado en el cotarro económico futuro - por exprimir la imagen de Oro digital como por la accesibilidad de estas últimas a los precios actuales a practicamente cualkier bolsillo - susceptible de ser sakeado - , sobre todo en el contexto de dinero erosivo e inútil en el banco k vamos a saborear con los intereses negativos k ya se están implantando en banca comercial o llegando a ello. El Honeypot, aunke ese sector finalmente se reduzca simplemente a ello - k no creo - , es de un magnetismo global de primer orden...y aparecerá en la partida, imo. Lo digo tanto por los cripto-convencidos, como para metaleros con ansias de multiplicar tesoro exponencialmente ( el otro día, algún forero k , en principio, no me sonaba como demasiado partidario de las criptos - con lo k cabe resaltar lo obvio del asunto incluso a ojos de profanos - apuntaba acertadamente, a k lo suyo , como hemos hecho algunos y me consta k tú entre ellos, es drenar buena parte de los pumps exponenciales del sector digital hacia el metal - iwal k en otros puntos ha venido de puras perlas hacer en sentido contrario - ). Personalmente, las únicas onzas por las k he pagado 4 cifras, vienen del criptodesmadre de 2017 - pero ké te voy a decir yo k tú no sepas , eh ? - ).

En fin...k el "balanceo" ignorando txurri-fiats intermedios, pinta de lo más efectivo, como poco para diversificar y jugar a 2 barajas de lo más atractivas, k no es mala. ( y por cierto, k el arreón de las 14/15 hs ha llevado la plata a 30 y pocos cents del pico de Brexit comentado en AUD y a poco más del doble en GBPounds . Desde luego, k la plata entrase en juego sería de lo más lucidito - aparte de k es más txula, ké kojonex ! -  )


----------



## asqueado (27 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Si todo el mundo actuará como lo hemos hecho nosotros... otro "gallo" cantaría en una Sociedad que campa dentro de la más pura INOPIA...
> 
> Y cabe mayor ABERRACIÓN que esto...
> 
> ...




*Cuanta razon tienes Fernando, fijate en el nick que tengo hace mas de 10 años, y muchos años antes estaba asqueado de todo lo que esta sucediendo. Algunos tienen mas de 30 años y no saben lo que es tener un trabajo, me da pena de la juventud porque no sabe reaccionar, viven con los padres al maximo sin independizarse y no defender lo que es suyo y le corresponde, todo son insultos y odio a lo que no se piensa como ellos, la sociedad se ha deshumanizado, no existe el respeto que debemos de tener unos con otros, en fin, que quieres que te diga, si tu lo estas viendo al igual que yo.*


----------



## angel220 (27 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Si todo el mundo actuará como lo hemos hecho nosotros... otro "gallo" cantaría en una Sociedad que campa dentro de la más pura INOPIA...
> 
> Y cabe mayor ABERRACIÓN que esto...
> 
> ...



Esto lo único que avisa es que cuando llegue la ostia sera doblemente o triplemente fuerte y contundente (ojo el desaguisado de los Bankia y etc en España, se va aquedar a ras de suelo con esta medida de compra de acciones, a mi particularmente como si compraran caramelos, pero si el caramelo esta podrido se lo coman ellos y no yo(iluso llamarme iluso), seguro que no se acordaran entonces de Finlandia), llegara un momento que ellos decidirán, lo único que esta claro que esta política monetaria no hay pais ni economía que la aguante duraderamente en el tiempo y por mucho que impriman e impriman peor.
Esta es la consecuencia de jugar con pólvora del rey, no es nada nuevo, vergonzoso si
Saludos


----------



## timi (27 Ago 2019)

El año pasado me gaste el presupuesto del 2018 y el del 2019 en plata
este año ya me he gastado el presupuesto del 2020 y estoy tentado de empezar con el del 2021
si mi mujer mira las cuentas tendré un problema serio  ,, no se yo si una gráfica tipo palote de la plata servirá


----------



## angel220 (27 Ago 2019)

timi dijo:


> El año pasado me gaste el presupuesto del 2018 y el del 2019 en plata
> este año ya me he gastado el presupuesto del 2020 y estoy tentado de empezar con el del 2021
> si mi mujer mira las cuentas tendré un problema serio  ,, no se yo si una gráfica tipo palote de la plata servirá



Regale una cadenon de plata y ponle una docena de bonitas monedas y dile con cariño par ti y asi pillas por los dos lados


----------



## esseri (27 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Regale una cadenon de plata y ponle una docena de bonitas monedas y dile con cariño par ti y asi pillas por los dos lados



Y un entrecomilláo en plan " nuestro amól brilla como el primer día, Mari Cari" tampoco iba mal. K con éstas hay k nikelar hasta el papel de regalo pa´un plan sin fisuras - ni kejas -. 

Pero bué, k no se yo si al final de tantos años de metódico menudeo k más de una wena abundancia ha de definir ya a estas alturas...alguno se juega una VIOGEN y escapada con el butanero . Más jodío k el AT va a ser sopesar ésto... 

p.d : Por cierto, lo dicho...plata en máximos del largo lateral sufrido en $ Australianos. La primera en la frente.


----------



## quaver (27 Ago 2019)

timi dijo:


> El año pasado me gaste el presupuesto del 2018 y el del 2019 en plata
> este año ya me he gastado el presupuesto del 2020 y estoy tentado de empezar con el del 2021
> si mi mujer mira las cuentas tendré un problema serio  ,, no se yo si una gráfica tipo palote de la plata servirá



Yo también he avanzado del presupuesto 2020, pero mi mujer ya ha mirado las cuentas y me ha prohibido más


----------



## tristezadeclon (27 Ago 2019)

*Another ex-JP Morgan precious metals trader pleads guilty to ‘spoofing,’ is cooperating with Feds*

PUBLISHED TUE, AUG 20 2019 3:56 PM EDTUPDATED MON, AUG 26 2019 11:19 AM EDT
Dawn Giel

Another former J.P. Morgan precious metals trader pleaded guilty Tuesday to criminal charges of manipulating the precious metals markets for nine years, marking the latest conviction in the Justice Department’s crackdown in the commodities markets.

Christian Trunz, 34, of London is cooperating with an ongoing federal criminal investigation, the Justice Department said. He pleaded guilty to one count of conspiracy and one count of spoofing in the U.S. District Court in Brooklyn.


Spoofing is a strategy that involves placing trade orders with the intent to cancel them before they can be executed. The goal is to affect the price of the commodity and benefit a preexisting trading position.

In his guilty plea, Trunz admitted that from approximately July 2007 and August 2016 he “placed thousands of orders that he did not intent to execute for gold, silver, platinum and palladium futures contacts,” according to officials.

Trunz, who earlier Tuesday resigned from his position as an executive director at J.P. Morgan, said he “learned to spoof from more senior traders, and spoofed with the knowledge and consent of his supervisors,” according to the Department of Justice.

J.P. Morgan declined to comment.

The Justice Department is conducting multiple criminal investigations into big banks with the cooperation of traders who have pleaded guilty to spoofing-related crimes.


In the past five years, federal prosecutors have brought a total of 12 spoofing cases against 16 defendants. Most of those cases have ended with guilty pleas.

Trunz’s guilty plea makes him the second former J.P. Morgan precious metals trader to admit to spoofing in the past ten months.

John Edmonds, 37, pleaded guilty in October in Connecticut federal court to working with other “unnamed co-conspirators” to manipulate the prices of gold, silver, platinum and palladium futures contracts between 2009 and 2015 while employed at J.P. Morgan.

Edmonds, like Trunz, admitted learning the illegal trading tactics from senior traders at the bank and to using those tactics with the knowledge and consent of supervisors.

Edmonds, who has yet to be sentenced in his criminal case, and several other traders who likewise have pleaded guilty to spoofing-related crimes are also cooperating with federal prosecutors in ongoing probes of major banks.

Trunz’s sentencing is scheduled for Feb. 19, 2020.

Last February, J.P. Morgan first mentioned the legal actions in a financial disclosure: “Various authorities, including the Department of Justice’s Criminal Division, are conducting investigations relating to trading practices in the precious metals markets and related conduct. The Firm is responding to and cooperating with these investigations.”

Another ex-JP Morgan precious metals trader pleads guilty to 'spoofing,' is cooperating with Feds

**************

q el mercado es soberano, q el precio de los metales preciosos lo fija el mercado libremente, conspiranoicos q somos unos conspiranoicos

bueno pues ya van dos pájaros q han confesado llevar 9 años manipulando los mercados de los metales preciosos, los dos de jp morgan, seguro q es casualidad q sean de jp morgan, pq historial de manipulación de los precios de la plata los de jp morgan no arrastran ni nada, lo flipante es q con las veces q los han condenado y siguen haciéndolo, lo cual nos da una idea del trasfondo del asunto

**************************

*Silver Bull Market Prequel? | Record Silver Fund Flows*

Aug 20, 2019


What do quick historic bursts in transparent silver holdings historically portend for silver spot prices to follow? Can silver price forecasts be made using this silver market data?

Over the last 3-month's time, a record amount of silver bullion has flowed into mostly silver derivative funds and exchanges.

Here we put this new three-month *+110 million ounce silver bullion* flow into historical context. What might this pre tell for silver spot prices to come?

How has the silver price reacted historically when we outsized flows of silver investor interest produced inflows of silver bullion into the transparent silver funds and depository vaults?

The most prominent silver derivative (SLV), has been catching giant silver investment fund flows — adding over 68 million troy ounces of silver bullion since the start of June 2019 to now (learn more about Silver Bullion vs. Silver ETF pro cons here).

To put this current record-sized net positive silver fund flows into context. Even the record-high sales year for the world's most popular silver bullion coin the US Mint's Silver Eagle coin was 47 million ounces in 2015. 

Data annualized, this recent three months of silver bullion flows into SLV alone is nearly 6Xs the 2015 record-high silver bullion coin sales for the world's most demanded silver bullion coin.

Where in silver bull market context might all this bullish silver action eventually fit? The Hunt Brothers have to be jealous yet again.

What might these record-sized silver investor fund flows mean for silver prices to come?

How did silver prices react in the past when we saw similar events?

Silver Bull Market Prequel? | Record Silver Fund Flows


----------



## Berciano230 (27 Ago 2019)

Hola, creo que esto puede interesar: Guerra de aranceles ‘vs’ Fed: El gran dilema de Trump


Namasté


----------



## alicate (27 Ago 2019)

Alguna razón para las subidas de hoy o es la inercia de la situación global en la que nos tienen?


----------



## esseri (27 Ago 2019)

quaver dijo:


> Yo también he avanzado del presupuesto 2020, pero mi mujer ya ha mirado las cuentas y me ha prohibido más




"Como te lo gastes tó en cromos de fúrgol...el domingo k viene...ni paga...*NI PAGO !!!* " 





tristezadeclon dijo:


> *Another ex-JP Morgan precious metals trader pleads guilty to ‘spoofing,’ is cooperating with Feds*
> 
> 
> q el mercado es soberano, q el precio de los metales preciosos lo fija el mercado libremente, conspiranoicos q somos unos conspiranoicos
> ...



Menuda banda. Pinta a mea culpa pastelero y automático acto de reconciliación sosiá de Yipi Morgan ...( para distribución en ATH a gogó ) , k flixpax...

A ver si es verdá y cae rápido un ROI majete pa´ir "a setas y a rolex".


----------



## DoctorKaputo (27 Ago 2019)

alicate dijo:


> Alguna razón para las subidas de hoy o es la inercia de la situación global en la que nos tienen?




Oro: - Evolución de las mineras de oro


_Nueva orgía hoy.

..... y todo gracias a Trump de nuevo.
Resulta que lo que dijo ayer para calmar los mercados se lo inventó. Dijo que habló con los chinos y que podría haber acuerdo cuando los chinos han desmentido hoy esas conversaciones. Al salir el desmentido, el SP para abajo y el oro para arriba.

Este pobre hombre me recuerda cada vez más a Pedro y el lobo


Esperemos que no se desinfle la sesión y acabe más o menos como está ahora_


----------



## SOY (27 Ago 2019)

Algo se ha roto entre bambalinas y el precio del oro lo delata. El Dow nunca volverá a los 27000. Los superó un 11 de Julio y estuvo exactamente 21 días (7+7+7) por encima de ese nivel. *Closing bell is ringing.






21 BLACKJACK*

Apagón en _Manhattan_ dos días después del 11/7/2019... ¿fue una señal?

*El APAGÓN de Nueva York (13/7/2019) quizás fue un ritual. Demasiadas "casualidades".





Spoiler: premio









Dow Jones crosses 27,000 mark for first time ever




*

Trump avisando al mundo entero que el Dow ha alcanzado los 27.000 puntos. La fecha: 11/7/2019. La hora: 7:52 (PDT)

*77*

Trump nació el 14 de junio de 1946.

Trump toma el cargo de presidente de los EE.UU el día 20 de enero de 2017.

Cuando *Trump *llegó a ser presidente de los EE.UU estaba en sus* setenta años, siete meses, y séptimo día* de vida.

*70 años, 7 meses, 7 días.

777*

Todo es una casualidad.



Spoiler: the glitch



https://twitter.com/fbncountdown

La cuenta de Twitter "Countdown to the Closing Bell" se cierra el día 7 del 7 de 2015. Casualmente, al día siguiente, la bolsa de Nueva York suspende la cotización, durante 4 horas, por culpa de un "glitch". Dicha noticia recorre el mundo entero.

New York Stock Exchange resumes trading after nearly 4-hour outage

La CNN emite el vídeo que se puede ver en el enlace anterior en el cual la reportera le dice a todo el mundo que es muy importante que la bolsa permanezca abierta "until the closing bell". Pero eso es sólo la punta del icerberg. Ese vídeo parece esconder un mensaje del que hablé en el hilo:

23-9-2015: La fecha clave?


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## conde84 (27 Ago 2019)

¿alguien puede indicar cual seria la proxima resistencia de la plata?


----------



## tristezadeclon (27 Ago 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿alguien puede indicar cual seria la proxima resistencia de la plata?



la mas inmediata es 18.50 pero no es gran cosa, no debería tardar mas de una o dos semanas en sobrepasarla tras tomarse un respiro para consolidadar, dada la verticalidad de estas últimas subidas

luego tiene una fuerte en torno a los 21 dólares, probablemente en octubre la superará y de ahí nos iremos a los 26 para final de año

si supera los 26 ya solo le quedan la de los 34 y finalmente los 50 q serían máximos históricos

todo lo que te he puesto es una gilipollez pq nadie sabe los timings, q es lo q importa si quieres especular, pero si, las resistencias mas o menos son esas, hay otras muchas en medio por ejemplo en 19.50 pero son resistencias q no deberían plantear problemas


----------



## MIP (27 Ago 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿alguien puede indicar cual seria la proxima resistencia de la plata?



$20-$21


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo más "lógico" es que los policías municipales recabarán información ante la duda -si es que hubiera lugar a ello- y procedieran en consecuencia. Si no lo hicieran así, se piden las hojas de reclamaciones de la Comunidad autónoma -NO las del establecimiento- y después se denuncia a los agentes por vía escrita en el Ayuntamiento correspondiente.
> 
> De todas formas, en lo personal, entiendo que por la pérdida de tiempo y las molestias ocasionadas, NO merece la pena.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo, por trabajo, me he pasado media vida explicándoles a funcionarios de todos los niveles, hasta los más altos, las leyes que se suponen que tienen que conocer y cumplír y exigiendoles que las cumplan y se ríen en tus narices.

Todavía me ocurrió esta mañana. 

Eso es prevaricar y en cualquier país de Europa sería un escándalo de nivel nacional, pero esto es España y, como leí por ahí que decía un extranjero, en España las leyes son orientativas. 

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asqueado (27 Ago 2019)

timi dijo:


> El año pasado me gaste el presupuesto del 2018 y el del 2019 en plata
> este año ya me he gastado el presupuesto del 2020 y estoy tentado de empezar con el del 2021
> si mi mujer mira las cuentas tendré un problema serio  ,, no se yo si una gráfica tipo palote de la plata servirá



timi, mi esposa es tan metalera o mas que yo, y los regalos de santo o cumpleaños, siempre lo he tenido resuelto    , y le tengo surtida con una serie de monedas y lingotes de diferentes paises con valor facial que le encantan, bien elegidos por ella o por mi, adaptandoselos como colgante con su eslabon para ponerselos con cadena, aqui te subo alguna foto de algunas de las que tiene, ya sabes quedas estupendamente


----------



## Orooo (27 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> timi, mi esposa es tan metalera o mas que yo, y los regalos de santo o cumpleaños, siempre lo he tenido resuelto    , y le tengo surtida con una serie de monedas y lingotes de diferentes paises con valor facial que le encantan, bien elegidos por ella o por mi, adaptandoselos como colgante con su eslabon para ponerselos con cadena, aqui te subo alguna foto de algunas de las que tiene, ya sabes quedas estupendamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola asqueado.

Donde consigues esos colgantes para poner las monedas?


----------



## Orooo (27 Ago 2019)

Aparecera cuando el oro suba a 5000 y luego baje a 3500 para decir que amazon o pornhub es mejor.


----------



## Muttley (27 Ago 2019)

Dando un paseo por goldsilver.be.
Me gusta pasarme por las monedas de kg.
Creo que dan un poco el termómetro del mercado. 
Bueno pues ahora no hay nada por debajo de 600 euros. Nada. 
Siendo puristas los koalas del año, las lunares II del año que ya tienen encargadas y dan tres semanas de plazo de espera están por los 599.
A partir de ahí, solo año en curso o 2018 de elefantes o de kookas a 615 euros. Luego lingote, gorila etc...y la única con un poco de lustre es una kooka del 2013. Ya a 640 euros. 
Lo demás con un poco de premium...fuera de stock o a precios más elevados.
Muchas con precio automático han desaparecido del mercado....intencionadamente? Avalancha de compras? 
Yo esto no lo había visto. 
Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## esseri (27 Ago 2019)

Mira, muchos foreros, sobre todo k aún no han entrado en el ajo, aparecen en momentos llamativos como este parece ser. Y en esa coyuntura, habitualmente alteradillos por el ambiente, pues la cosa está caliente. Pero es k pegar un pelotazo a corto no es la base de los metales físicos y sin grandes sumas en seco, como parece ser el caso, menos. A largo plazo, haber entrado 30,50 ó 100 pavos arriba o abajo, la verdad es k no te diría demasiado.

Los metales son , o han sido historicamente, un blindaje y una carrera de fondo, ahí, el criterio de cada uno...k si seguro, k si himbersión......yo te diría k lo fundamental para mí hasta es puramente conceptual, una manera de ver LA PASTA , de ké - y ni sikiera tanto de cuánto - es EL DINERO para tí. Probablemente , el efecto de lo k hagas en tu primera entrada lo irás viendo y hasta entendiendo, si los metales encajan en tu modo de ver el ahorro, incluso de akí a algunos meses largos...si no años . Ahí, ya, estarás en esa carrera de fondo...lo verás tú solo y tus circunstancias, k no son las de nadie más. Y decidirás...y tanto por los metales como por tí mismo.

Míralo...y si ves k encaja en tu manera de ver las cosas...pues vete picoteando. Y ya. Sin desmelenes, vamos.


----------



## kikepm (28 Ago 2019)

¿Por que la plata siempre va con retraso y, como se ha explicado en el hilo, explota de forma más acusada que el oro, llegando a una revalorización en cada pico superior porcentualmente a la del oro?

¿Podría ser que como activo tipo canario en la mina el oro funciona y es sensible a las crisis de forma que las ballenas mejor informadas y con músculo financiero toman posiciones en cuanto empiezan las crisis, y a medida que el oro empieza a subir fuertemente debido a ello, los minoritarios empiezan a comprar plata, siendo su capital muy superior al del oro, siempre en relación al tamaño de ambos mercados?


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ago 2019)

Para mí todo depende de como ves tu para tí la compra de oro y plata. Si pretendes comprar ahora y cuando suba un 20% salir pitando, pueden estar "caras" ya que llevan una subida bonita en poco tiempo. Si lo que pretendes es proteger tu dinero, asegurarte de conservar el poder adquisitivo actual y si vienen mal dadas además sacar algunos beneficios jugosos (según tu inversión inicial), entonces te tendría que dar igual entrar ahora o un 20% arriba o abajo.

Como diría aquel: "Mirar tu propósito de compra de MPs debes y la respuesta obtendrás" (voz de Yoda)


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

Orooo dijo:


> Hola asqueado.
> 
> Donde consigues esos colgantes para poner las monedas?



*Hola Orooo, pues las compraba en mi ciudad en un tienda que se llamaba Orozco, muy famosa porque tenia de todo y era antigua, cerro si mal no recuerdo en el 2016 porque su propietario se jubilo. Tenia cercos para monedas de oro y plata de todas las medidas, y las comprabas al peso como estuviera el metal. De todas formas si te metes en la red y buscas colgante plata cerco monedas, te va a salir algunos comercios que la venden, te pongo un enlace al final de una de ellas, y asi puedes comprobar si tienes alguna al lado de donde vives. En Madrid en la plaza Mayor cuando pasaba por esa ciudad las veia tambien. Su valor depende si es de fornitura o esta hecha artesanalmente, depende del dinero que te quieras gastar, ahora bien lo que si te aconsejo es que lo lleves a una taller de joyeria que te la pongan en condiciones, si el cerco tiene patillas y se doblan en condiciones los mismos, te puedo asegurar que no sufrenel mas minimo daño posible. A mi me lo colocaba alguno de mis amigos que tenia taller de joyeria.*





*Este como podras comprobar no tiene patillas


y este si tiene


















y este es el enlace, como podras comprobar algunas tampoco tienen patillas

Edito: se me ha pasado poner el enlace 
Monturas para monedas - Engastes de oro y plata - Cooksongold.es

saludos*


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

Hola AgAu,   ya me guardaria, sabras que existen cercos con patillas y sin ellas, y como le he comentado al forero Oroo si te lo hace un profesional, es decir en un taller de joyeria, te puedo asegurar que no sufren el mas minimo daño posible, te lo digo porque yo la tengo hace muchos años engarzadas, y soy muy metodico, lo que si te puedo contar que cada vez que mi esposa se pone alguna, tengo que limpiarla para que se quede reluciente, ya sabes el perfume, el sudor, etc.
saludos


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

*Una pareja británica encuentra unas monedas de plata valoradas en más de cinco millones de euros*
*La pareja salió en busca de baratijas con un detector de metales.






*







Antonio Añover. 

27 de agosto de 2019. 20:20h



Una pareja de británicos encontraron en una granja de Somerset, al oeste de Londres, un tesoro medieval que estaría valorado en más de cinco millones de libras (alrededor de cinco millones y medio de euros).
Es un tesoro en el que se encuentran un total de 2.571 monedas de al menos mil años de antigüedad. Adam y Lisa, la pareja británica, encontró estas monedas el pasado mes de enero, y decidieron llevarlas para que el Museo Británico de Londres realizara un análisis sobre las mismas. Siete meses después, se ha podido saber que esas monedas tienen ese valor (cada moneda están valoradas con 2.000 euros cada una de media).
Muchas de esas piezas se encuentran en perfectas condiciones, son peniques de la época en que gobernaba el Rey Haroldo II de Inglaterra (que murió en 1066) y su sucesor, el duque normando Guillermo el Conquistador.
Ahora, tal vez la pareja no se quede con el total del valor. Si es considerado como tesoro, dependerá de un museo compensarles y tendrían derecho al 50% del efectivo. Si no, la pareja podría venderlas al precio que ellos quisieran.


Una pareja británica encuentra unas monedas de plata valoradas en más de cinco millones de euros


----------



## timi (28 Ago 2019)

Buenos días

swearengen , creo que el problema que tienes nadie de por aquí puede aconsejarte mejor que tu mismo. La situación personal que tengas , solo la conoces tu. Cada uno puede dar su visión del tema , pero la realidad es que a corto plazo vamos a golpe de tuit.
A largo plazo nadie tiene dudas , pero existe la posibilidad de comprar hoy , y comerte un -10% unas semanas.
yo llevo 5 años en esto y en el oro comprado le saco un 30% , pero en la plata sigo en negativo. Estoy tranquilo porque voy a largo plazo.
Posiciona tus ahorros donde te den mas tranquilidad y según cambien las variables personales vas cambiando.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kovaliov: Es como bien dices... lamentablemente. Los que más debieran conocerse las leyes son, precisamente, los funcionarios y más específicamente los que se encuentran entre las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado. Pero hay de todo en la "Viña del Señor". He conocido y conozco agentes de esos Cuerpos y a día de hoy me pregunto qué oposiciones, pruebas físicas y psicotécnicos han pasado... porque resulta INEXPLICABLE que las hayan superado, fuera de la "ayuditas en la Sombra", sino de qué... En cambio, otros -y más de los que la gente se piensa- sobresalen ampliamente. Y esto te lo comento desde la experiencia personal con décadas de tratamiento con ellos. De hecho, muchas de mis mejores amistades se encuentran ahí.

# kikepm: La respuesta es muy sencilla: MONETARIAMENTE la Plata es el DINERO de los "pobres" o menos pudientes... así de CLARO.

# swearangen: Lo primero de todo, te agradecería que nos explicases esas "sensaciones" que te transmite tu empresa y que tanto te preocupan. Uno de los propósitos de este hilo es precisamente compartir experiencias, aparte de los ya clásicos intercambios de opiniones, informaciones, etc.

Y, ya entrando en materia, NO debes hacer mucho caso a lo que se pueda decir en un foro, NI muchísimo menos... Y eso me incluye a mí y al resto de los conforeros del hilo. Aquí expresamos unas opiniones y luego los que nos leen deben formarse su PROPIA opinión y actuar en consecuencia.

¿Comprar Oro ahora? Pues, si te soy sincero, NO creo que vaya a retroceder más allá de los $1490 en el corto plazo y con esto te estoy diciendo que tiene una tendencia ALCISTA de "libro". Sin embargo, cuando hay tanto consenso en una dirección hay que ser muy PRUDENTE. Insisto en que hay demasiados Cortos en la actual zona de cotización.

¿Está "caro" el Oro? En Euros está en MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS y eso ya debería frenar a los que llevamos tiempo en esto. NO es lo mismo comprar ahora que cuando muchos comenzamos este "camino"... Ya no se trata de las plusvalías latentes que podamos tener, sino de aplicar el "sentido común" y éste me dice que "menda lerenda" NO va a comprar más Oro si no lo encuentra a precios cercanos a los $1425... algo que parece "imposible" en estos momentos.

Para terminar: si puedes prescindir de "x" dinero a muy largo plazo, el "consejo" que te daría es que comprases por lo que pudiera venir... Tampoco tienes que colocar ahí todo tu cash, sino una parte que NO te produzca "intranquilidad". Y si una vez efectuada la compra vas a estar pendiente de la cotización... mejor lo dejas: el Oro NO está hecho para ti. Así de SIMPLE.

Y recordarte que la Plata sigue estando barata y con un fuerte potencial ALCISTA a largo plazo...

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (28 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> timi, mi esposa es tan metalera o mas que yo, y los regalos de santo o cumpleaños, siempre lo he tenido resuelto    , y le tengo surtida con una serie de monedas y lingotes de diferentes paises con valor facial que le encantan, bien elegidos por ella o por mi, adaptandoselos como colgante con su eslabon para ponerselos con cadena, aqui te subo alguna foto de algunas de las que tiene, ya sabes quedas estupendamente
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 145969
> ...



¿Cómo se adapta a colgante una moneda? ¿Lo hacen las joyerías, te cargas con ello la moneda?

Saludos y gracias

EDITO: Ya he visto las respuestas a este asunto, gracias


----------



## grom (28 Ago 2019)

Perdóname la intrusión, pero igual tu mayor problema no es el precio de los metales.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ago 2019)

Me ha hecho gracia ya que a mi me pasa eso pero por la noche, cuando me acuesto y la mente no deja de darme ideas para todo. 2 horas pa' dormir...

[/QUOTE]
Y como última reflexión y pequeño toque de humor que me ha venido a la mente mientras me ponia los zapatos, sobre aquello de "suponiendo todo lo demas constante" ayer me encantó ver a un forero enseñandonos fotos de medallas de plata de su mujer. Mientras que a mi, comprarme una onza, me supone dormir en el sofá 2 semanas. De hecho mi mujer guarda mis monedas junto con unos muñecos gi-joe que me compré hace un par de años por nostalgia, pues eran los muñecos con los que jugaba de niño y mis videojuegos, porque para ella las monedas también son "mis juguetes". De hecho un dia me preguntó cabreada que para que coño me las compraba si luego no las iba a sacar de su tubo para jugar con ellas. La mayoria ni tendrán que pensar en ello, pero para mi cada compra es un ejercicio de autoconvencimiento, porque sé que ademas de costarme dinero, me va a costar discusiones o incluso problemas a la hora de guardarlo (vivo en un piso diminuto y me he mudado 6-7 veces en 6 años). Tengo que estar muy mentalizado y seguro para que me merezca la pena.
[/QUOTE]
Yo salvé esta situación diciéndola que por lo menos la pasta que invertía en monedas no la gastaba en chorradas y que en el fondo estaba ahorrando porque luego se pueden vender al mismo precio. A ver que te puedes inventar tú.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2019)

# swearengen: Ante tantas dudas y prioridades futuras, diría que el Oro NO parece un activo hecho para Vd., perooooo la decisión a tomar es SOLAMENTE SUYA.

Y aquí finalizo el tema con Vd. por cuanto yo NO le puedo aportar NADA más...

Saludos.


----------



## barborico (28 Ago 2019)

Yo eso no lo puedo entender... me refiero a los que decís que está "caro".

¿No hemos quedado que era dinero de verdad?

¿Lo compráis para tener más papelitos de colores o como va esto?

Si lo compráis porque los papelitos de colores valen mucho menos de lo que el mercado dice, siempre tiene que estar barato ¿no? (al menos hasta que esos papelitos sean valorados debidamente)


----------



## paketazo (28 Ago 2019)

La labor de un foro, es principalmente informar...aun que en ocasiones logra exactamente lo contrario.

La eterna cuestión de cuando comprar algo, la hallareis en cualquier producto cotizado...y en muchos productos sin cotizar.

En el tema del oro por ejemplo la respuesta no es tan sencilla como parece, sobre todo si se ha llegado aquí hace recientemente poco.

Pensad los metaleros más antiguos que lleváis media vida ahorrando, y tenéis un monto que podría daros para comprar un pisito por ejemplo, pero se os plantea la duda ¿meto 150K en oro, o compro un piso, o me quedo quieto?

No es sencillo manejar los ahorros de una vida, yo lo he visto numerosas veces, sobre todo en personas con conocimientos limitados de instrumentos de inversión.

Meter un 30% del ahorro de una vida en un activo volátil puede ser muy duro, sobre todo si se hace en un momento de cambio de ciclo, o en un lateral bajista de medio o largo plazo.

Para los que andamos por aquí como habéis mencionado, la clave es ir picando poco a poco, pero debemos entender que meter de golpe miles de euros en algo que no "controlamos" bien, pues es delicado.

Pensad en sellos por ejemplo y que estuviéramos en un foro de convencidos de los sellos, que entrásemos y nos dijeran que sí, que comprásemos sellos que en un futuros valdrían más... ¿no os acojonaríais, sobre todo si esos sellos estuvieran en máximos o muy cerca?

En cuanto al otro tema que comentáis, el de la familia o cónyuge, aquí el "fallo", es de quién posee el conocimiento y no sabe transmitirlo.

Cuando nació mi primer hijo, compré una onza de aquel año del calendario lunar en oro, y le dije a mi mujer que la guardará, que algún día le valdría para comprar una moto, una entrada para un coche o irse de viaje...ella me miró un poco incrédula, pero la senté y le expliqué lo que era el dinero, y lo que era el oro...y acto seguido le mostré una gráfica del poder adquisitivo del dolar a largo plazo.

Cualquier mente por "obtusa" que sea lo entiende, así que la culpa y tirón de orejas, no es para quién desconoce algo, si no para quién tiene la capacidad de mostrar y enseñar.

Sigo recomendando comprar poco a poco, a mi también me "jode" pagar el oro en máximos, pero tampoco voy ahora a hipotecar mi casa para meter todo ahí, lo que sí es evidente que lo que podían ser en otra época dos soberanos para el buche, pues sea uno solo.

Un saludo y gracias por los comentarios, y a los más nuevos, recordarles que esto es una carrera de fondo, dónde el premio es llegar, no es necesario ni ser el más rápido, ni el mejor...solo se trata de alcanzar la meta.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (28 Ago 2019)

Lo que hay que hacer es hacer los deberes en su momento y no dejarlo todo para el último momento porque entonces surje la ansiedad.

El que haya llegado tarde y quiera aprovechar el colapso que se avecina de forma sencilla y poco engorrosa que implica en cierto modo comprar físico, que invierta en acciones de mineras de oro. Todavía está a tiempo.
Yo es lo que haría si me pillara en bragas este momento.
Ahora mismo no compraría físico y lo meteria todo en mineras.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (28 Ago 2019)

Por cierto, ya ha quedado totalmente invertida la curva de tipos USA. Ya es más rentable el bono a tres meses que el de 30 años, algo que no deja de ser absolutamente aberrante.

Todos los indicadores que pueda uno imaginar apuntan en la misma dirección. Todos. Se está formando la tormenta perfecta.


----------



## tastas (28 Ago 2019)

grom dijo:


> Perdóname la intrusión, pero igual tu mayor problema no es el precio de los metales.



Si duplican su precio comprar pocos habrá sido un problema.
A los ojos de quien no invierte, invertir es tirar el dinero, pero... Ay! Como suba entonces había que haber comprado más, y el riesgo que había que afrontar se olvida completamente.

Taptap


----------



## Energia libre (28 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es hacer los deberes en su momento y no dejarlo todo para el último momento porque entonces surje la ansiedad.
> 
> El que haya llegado tarde y quiera aprovechar el colapso que se avecina de forma sencilla y poco engorrosa, que es comprar físico, que invierta en acciones de mineras de oro. Todavía está a tiempo.
> Yo es lo que haría si me pillara en bragas este momento.
> Ahora mismo no compraría físico y lo meteria todo en mineras.



Entonces lo que hace es invertir en papeles, igual que podria hacerlo en GE o el Santander, poco que ver con el físico.
Comprar físico supone que la acción no es papel pintado sino un bien tangible y siempre valorado por los demás.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2019)

# barborico: "Caro" o "barato" NO dejan de ser conceptos SUBJETIVOS. Y dependerá de lo que cada cual posea y al precio promedio que haya comprado...

En mi caso concreto, considero que voy "sobrado" tanto en FÍSICO como en el precio promedio empleado, por tanto para mí SÍ que puede estar "caro" el Oro.

Es MUY SENCILLO de "entender"... Quizás, tendría otra "perspectiva" si no hubiera ido "espabilado" haciendo los "deberes" y que ya llevan unos cuantos "añitos"...

Saludos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (28 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> Entonces lo que hace es invertir en papeles, igual que podria hacerlo en GE o el Santander, poco que ver con el físico.
> Comprar físico supone que la acción no es papel pintado sino un bien tangible y siempre valorado por los demás.



Es cierto lo que dices y lo mejor es estar posicionado en metal y en mineras, ambas cosas.
Yo por ejemplo tengo el 75 % en oro físico y el 25 % en mineras de oro, pero aun siendo un metalero de pro que ha ido acumulando pacientemente a lo largo de los años, ahora mismo si quisiera aprovechar el colapso y fuera un joven sin demasiado capital, metería todo en mineras.
Es solo una intuición personal


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2019)

Bonos USA a 3 meses ya ofrecen más rentabilidad que los Bonos USA a 30 años...

A buen "entendedor"...

Saludos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (28 Ago 2019)

El BCE se reúne en septiembre y atención porque ABN Amro ha adelantado que se podría anunciar una bajada de 10 pbs en los tipos y sobretodo una QE de 70.000 € mensuales para comprar deuda corporativa !!!!!! Tela.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Ago 2019)

Hola,

os sigo leyendo y thankeando pero no dispongo de mucho tiempo para escribir. Perdon pero escribo sin acentos, as usual, por mi teclado.

*@sweargenen *Gracias por tus aportaciones e interes. Despues de leer los diferentes posts creo que no se trata de tratar a patadas a los que opinen lo contrario, pues la verdad no todos coincidimos porque cada uno tiene una experiencia y situacion personal distinta, y no hay verdades absolutas; lo que al final te han querido transmitir, o eso entiendo yo, es que no pueden aconsejarte para justamente resolver esas dudas que tienes, que son tan personales y ligadas a una situacion que solo tu conoces y con un plan de futuro que solo tu conoces.

Yo no te puedo aconsejar tampoco, pero te puedo hablar de mi criterio (y al igual que tu, soy un trotamundos), y no es un criterio que este bien o mal, es un criterio que de momento funciona para mi por mi situacion y por mi objetivo. A otros les ira otras cosas; al final, hay tantas verdades como culos en el mundo...

- No se si el oro esta caro o barato. Nunca me lo pregunte ni me lo he preguntado. Y lo mismo con la plata.
- Oro y plata es refugio, excedente, con la pretension de no usarlo en vida. Por eso, sigo sin saber si es barato o caro.
- Lo poco que pueda haber comprado ha tenido una rentabilidad altisima: duermo genial todas las noches.
- Mi mujer sabe que compro, pero no sabe cuanto ni para que. Eso se anyada a la rentabilidad de arriba en forma de paz y sosiego.
- Oro y plata para vivir 2 anyos en situacion normal (en otras posiblemente no puedas usarlo).
- Oro y plata en un ratio, al peso, de 1:1. Los motivos estan asociados a "viajar en tiempos de crisis", y ahi lo dejo. Cada uno tiene sus ratios.
- Planes a futuro, como comprar supermansion en Monaco y tal, fuera del oro y plata. Eso con FIAT y con todo lo demas que tengas diversificado.

Tu tienes mas ventaja que John Galt, por varios motivos:

- Has entrado joven.
- Has descubierto este foro (yo lo descubri tarde)
- Transmites valores tradicionales, ergo, si de verdad los tienes, capitalizaras adecuadamente tu conocimiento. Pero quizas te expresas de una forma que puede dar que pensar, justamente lo contrario.

Y poco mas te puedo comentar que no se haya dicho. Si te preguntas si yo compraria oro ahora mismo, o plata, tando da, la respuesta es: claro, con el excedente.


*@todos lo demas *Ayer estaba leyendo un articulo en el Foreign Affairs de Julio-Agosto (edicion inglesa) que tratare de insertar manyana con un par de fotos, porque es realmente interesante lo que el articulista trata de "vender"... y me encantaria conocer vuestra opinion... porque es la primera vez en muchos meses (edito: en el Foreign Affairs) que veo una mencion tan expresa y directa al oro en relacion con la dinamica Trumpista (y no lo digo por nuestro conforero) en relacion a las guerras comerciales y al efecto post-2008... De verdad que estoy ansioso por conocer vuestras opiniones... Quitare inicio y final del articulo para evitar temas de copyR. El articulo esta insertado entre otros articulos en una publicacion que en los ultimos cuatrimestres ha versado sobre el fin de las democracias, los populismos y China. Creo que no es puntada sin hilo, asi que me encantaria saber vuestra opinion.

Saludos desde Oriente Medio.

JG


----------



## angel220 (28 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bonos USA a 3 meses ya ofrecen más rentabilidad que los Bonos USA a 30 años...
> 
> A buen "entendedor"...
> 
> ...



Lo único que esta sosteniendo al sistema es la cantidad de billones que están enchufando a las bolsas, ya lo llevan haciendo hace tiempo en USA y ahora parce ser que lo quieren hacer en Europa para que no caigan o al menos de forma abrupta, para no minar la confianza, quee contagiara al Fiat, algo que me pareceria bien siempre y cuando esas empresas fueran rentables algo que al dia de hoy seria muy cuestionable en un tanto por ciento muy elevado, pero lo que se hace es tapar agujeros multimillonarios de deuda PRIVADA y amen de la PUBLICA con deudas publicas,que ambas pasaran al ciudadano via lo que sea (multitud de formas), que de alguna forma habrá que pagarla (algo que ya estamos pagando via valor monetario, con los ahorros e impuestos en pagos de intereses).
Cada vez que anuncian un QE una LITRONA o como quieran llamarlo de forma técnica y bonita en ese momento se elija es como echar gasolina a una casa que se quema y se quiere apagar el fuego. Este sistema actual no es sostenible en el tiempo, cada medida se ha demostrado peor que el anterior, denotando que no saben que solución correcta dar, por lo que es un suma y sigue. Opciones hay para solucionarlo (aunque tampoco muchas yo solo entiendo un final una WW o un reset ,ambas mas o menos impetuosas), el problema que ninguna es ni políticamente correcta ni mucho menos deseada.
Solo queda saber quien se atreverá a poner el cascabel al gato, como y cuando.
P.D.: No es en plan catastrofismo es ver aun futuro cada día mas cercano a donde vamos. Si alguien tiene otra opinion, se agradecería que no fuera una WW o un reset.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Lo único que esta sosteniendo al sistema es la cantidad de billones que están enchufando a las bolsas, ya lo llevan haciendo hace tiempo en USA y ahora parce ser que lo quieren hacer en Europa para que no caigan o al menos de forma abrupta, para no minar la confianza, algo que me pareceria bien siempre y cuando esas empresas fueran rentables algo que al dia de hoy seria muy cuestionable en un tanto por ciento muy elevado, pero lo que se hace es tapar agujeros multimillonarios de deuda PRIVADA y amen de la PUBLICA con deudas publicas,que ambas pasaran al ciudadano via lo que sea (multitud de formas), que de alguna forma habrá que pagarla (algo que ya estamos pagando con los ahorros e impuestos en pagos de intereses).
> Cada vez que anuncian un QE una LITRONA o como quieran llamarlo de forma técnica y bonita en ese momento se elija es como echar gasolina a una casa que se quema y se quiere apagar el fuego. Este sistema actual no es sostenible en el tiempo, cada medida se ha demostrado peor que el anterior, por lo que es un suma y sigue. Opciones hay para solucionarlo (aunque tampoco muchas yo solo entiendo un final en dos, una WW o un reset ,ambas mas o menos impetuosas), el problema que ninguna es ni políticamente correcta ni mucho menos deseada.
> Solo queda saber quien se atreverá a poner el cascabel al gato, como y cuando.
> P.D.: No es en plan catastrofismo es ver aun futuro cada día mas cercano a donde vamos. Si alguien tiene otra opinion, se agradecería que no fuera una WW o un reset.



Uhm... yo apuesto por un Reset. Hay alternativas a una WW convencional...


----------



## esseri (28 Ago 2019)

Bueno...va post con razonamiento kuñáo y, por tanto, asekible a cualkiera. Y va de "valor y precio".

Lo ví claro hace un par de días, a cuento de un pike Madrí-Farsa y el brasileño rumboso Neymar en la tele.

Neymar es valor seguro, es escaso, único , Tiene sus picos de rendimiento . También de formalidá. De riesgo, siempre. Las mayores alabanzas y descalificaciones en prensa. Precio : Estratosférico y k da pa´dos mil conversas, ok. De dos mil colores, tantos como kuñáos y/o lisensiáos.

Pero sabeis la razón namber uán de un Farsa petáo de recursos para intentar trincarlo ? K el Madrí no lo pille.

Éso puede ser todo lo abstracto k kieras, pero k es referencia de VALOR, de enorme VALOR...ni media duda.Y no es simple codicia, ni avaricia...pues no pasa con todos...sólo con Neymar. Y sin mencionar sikiera el precio. No hace falta. Cueste lo k cueste...lo k no puedes permitirte es lo tenga EL OTRO...y éso , te lo está diciendo todo. Alguna afirmación, en números...lo revelaría como más VALIOSO ? Pues NO : Incluso ahora mismo , en confetti, vale menos, y con una tonelada de mierda encima más k hace unos años...pero el valor es el mismo k entonces o aún mayor. A cuánto es bueno tenerlo ? A lo k puedas pagar. Cuándo ? Siempre ( de ésto, incluso se habrán dado cuenta precisamente mientras no lo tenían )



Cada onza k me pillo, en latigazo alcista o en corrección...TE LA KITO A TÍ - al mercado -. A estas alturas, además, puedo ya comprar al goteo, para seguir dando forma al cofre.

Sé ( creo & confío ) KÉ es el Oro...y lo kiero EN MI SACO. Y...sí, hablamos del boom del FISICO, el k nos mola a nosotros...éso es precisamente lo k se va a espolear.

No sé, cuando hay colas y vuelve la pregunta recurrente , el numerito mágico en el k hay k entrar. No estaría demás, pero en realidá , me la pela.De verdá. Tampoco voy a andar loco en las bajadas soltando chapas y recargando después. Hay otros activos mejores para hacer éso. El metal, para mí, es otra cosa.

Precio ? Éso me lo dará , cuando toke - tampoco sé los numeritos de esa fecha - la ecuación VIDA/METAL ...k arrojará una cifra. Supongo k la primera concreta con la k lidiaré. Pero vamos, de nuevo como algo anecdótico - aunke ya definido - seguramente

( De los autores de "conversa, la kieras...pero la pasta en mi saco" ...llega "Conversa la k kieras, pero el ORO en mi saco ).

Y desde ahí, precios, previsiones, fuds cataclísmicos & fomos pirotécnicos mediante...vamos viendo.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Lo único que esta sosteniendo al sistema es la cantidad de billones que están enchufando a las bolsas, ya lo llevan haciendo hace tiempo en USA y ahora parce ser que lo quieren hacer en Europa para que no caigan o al menos de forma abrupta, para no minar la confianza, quee contagiara al Fiat, (…)



Yo pregunto, todos esos billones que están metiendo en el sistema en algún lugar tienen que acabar ya que no desaparecen. Cuando esto explote y la gente acuda COMO SIEMPRE a los MPs... en esta ocasión hay nuevos billones para transferir del Fiat a los MPs... toda esta cantidad no lo puede asimilar el oro físico, su precio no cabría en las gráficas. Y lo mismo para la plata después. ¿¿Hasta donde subirán esta vez??


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ago 2019)

Pues listo, creo que la recomendación principal para tu caso ha sido que compres MPs con el excedente que tengas, que no necesites vamos. De ahí en adelante cada uno tenemos nuestra opinión, como debe ser. Saludos!


----------



## Seronoser (28 Ago 2019)

Todo esto se deriva de un tema cultural.
En los países del Este, como Rusia, la mujer SIEMPRE gestiona el dinero, el de todos, porque tiene mas cabeza que los hombres (en aquellos lares).

Por eso luego los hombres siempre piden cobrar en B en los trabajos, para evitar, por este orden:
1. A la mujer
2. Al fisco

Si hasta en las tiendas venden vasitos individuales de vodka para que el hombre pueda comprarlos y tomárselos sin ser "detectado" por la mujer...


----------



## angel220 (28 Ago 2019)

coqueteando con máximos de 1394 euros casi, aver si aguanta, con poquito que ayuden los futuros USA valdria


----------



## oinoko (28 Ago 2019)

Creo que la inversión en metales físicos no es recomendable en tu perfil:

No parece que el dinero del que dispones puedas prescindir a largo plazo.

No estoy seguro de que tengas el conocimiento suficiente sobre lo que son los metales físicos, salvo el concepto obvio de que es un refugio en tiempos de crisis.

Te falta el sosiego necesario para poder afrontar las posibles correcciones con la tranquilidad necesaria para no tomar decisiones precipitadas.

No cuentas con el apoyo o al menos comprensión de tu pareja. Eso es importante para no sentir tanta presión en las correcciones y puede ser una fuente de conflictos si la cantidad es importante y hay una correccion de precio.

No tienes un domicilio estable, cambias de domicilio cada año: Eso complica mucho el tener físico por el engorro que supone el traslado del metal físico de un domicilio a otro (si fuera plata aún sería peor), y no te permite tener una caja fuerte en condiciones, o un lugar habilitado para guardarlo. Hay soluciones alternativas temporales como una caja de seguridad en Inviam, pero a largo plazo es mejor tenerlo cerca.

Por todo ello, creo que la inversión en MP's fisicos, no se ajusta a tu perfil.

Una alternativa puede ser una pequeña cantidad en un fondo minero del tipo
BlackRock Global Funds - World Gold Fund A2|LU0055631609
te solucionaría el problema de la liquidez y el del almacenaje.
Aunque el resto de problemas apuntados seguirian estando.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

*
Hola swearengen, como viejo metalero que soy, nadie te puede decir lo que debes de hacer, porque no tiene lo que muchas veces hemos repetido, de que no tenemos la bolita de cristal magica, por tus opiniones, observo un estado de ansiedad, ya que estas viendo claro lo que se avecina, todos los conforeros te lo han dicho a su mejor manera y creo que sin acritud, la decision final la tienes que tomar tu, luego no vale, es que me dijisteis que comprara MP,s
No se, pero bajo mi punto de vista, dejaria un impas y ver como se desarrolla todos estos acontecimientos, de todas formas ni no tienes los deberes hechos te da lo mismo, pero si por cualquier cinscuntancia bajan de nuevo los MP,s sales ganando y ahi es donde tienes que apretar y bien. Y esto que te voy a decir, te lo digo sin acritud, a mi me gustaria que alguien me dijera los numeros que van a tocar en la primitiva para ponerlos y tener la vida resuelta.
saludos*


----------



## esseri (28 Ago 2019)

En fin...parece k la cosa Áurea no para y con el par de kuñáos-trollacos éstos y la coyuntura otoñal de Brexit, bajadas de tipos, aranceles, impresora, etc ...pinta k estos dos "hermanos Calatrava punkarras" nos llevan to the moon. Van a menear el árbol del soserío flanders UE k da gusto. ( Véanse los jetos de los sufridores líderes occidentalitos).







Y empieza la fiés...

La libra se gira a la baja: Johnson quiere suspender el Parlamento hasta octubre para evitar que impida un Brexit duro

Pinta un fin de año EPIC TROLL. Vaya tela.


----------



## oinoko (28 Ago 2019)

Si los guardas en la caja de los gi-joe no deben ser muchos. Casi mejor.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Ago 2019)

Changes Coming to Russia’s Gold Market - Singapore Bullion Market Association

Pasito a pasito se va fomando la estructura de un sistema monetario basado en el oro con mercados nacionales dónde solo se compra y se vende oro en la divisa local. Estos mercados se van interconectando entre si como muestra el articulo. 

Solo falta que los paises implicados efectuen el comercio exterior en su propia divisa exlusivamente para que sean las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales quienes pongan limite al déficit comercial en el que pueden incurrir los paises. 

En ese contexto entiendo yo las sanciones a Rusia y a China, una vez puesto en marcha el sistema ya anunciado por Rusia en 2014, la única forma de evitar que el oro pase de los paises deudores a los países acreedores es no tener déficit comercial con estos. O intentar desestabilizar a esos países por otros medios dentro de la guerra de IV generacion (Honk Kong, Ucrania, revoluciones de colores...) 

A ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos pero yo entiendo que esta en marcha desde que china restringio la venta de oro en el mercado de Shangai en dólares de forma que ahora solo se puede comprar y vender oro en yuanes. 

Saludos!


----------



## oinoko (28 Ago 2019)

Es usted muy facil de trolear, amigo. Lo cual me confirma el punto 3 (falta de sosiego). Los demás puntos son hechos que usted mismo ha comentado y que yo intentaba hacerle ver que pueden ser un problema en su caso.
Por mi parte cierro este tema esteril.


----------



## Energia libre (28 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Es cierto lo que dices y lo mejor es estar posicionado en metal y en mineras, ambas cosas.
> Yo por ejemplo tengo el 75 % en oro físico y el 25 % en mineras de oro, pero aun siendo un metalero de pro que ha ido acumulando pacientemente a lo largo de los años, ahora mismo si quisiera aprovechar el colapso y fuera un joven sin demasiado capital, metería todo en mineras.
> Es solo una intuición personal



Yo no porque generas 2 incertidumbres en vez de una, la primera es la evolución del precio del oro y la segunda es que no sabes si esa minera que eliges esta bien gestionada, tiene las reservas que dice tener, esta en un país con problemas, etc.
El secreto es tener a estas alturas oro comprado en algún banco en físico y comprar más o vender segun se mueva el precio.
El problema es que creo que en España no se puede tener oro físico en bancos (creo no se si en alguno si) para comprar y vender segun convenga.

R


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ago 2019)

Joder, ahora que lo dices estos días estaba mirando una moto que vale 1.500€ y no había caído que casi la pago con una onza


----------



## DoctorKaputo (28 Ago 2019)

Alguien en el hilo tiene acciones de Osisko ?


----------



## Energia libre (28 Ago 2019)

Cuentelo a mi si me interesan las experiencias personales.
Si no digo en cajas de seguridad sino en bancos que te permitan comprar y vender oro físico y te cobren una custodia por mantenerlo allí.
Los bancos queseros si lo permiten pero en España no se si alguno te deja comprar y vender en físico y guardaté lo comprado?


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ago 2019)

(La tía no va incluida)


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

*Estas en un foro, en el que cada uno te da su opinion, de cómo le va o le ha ido, pero por eso no deberia de ofenderte, otra cosa es que se insultara.

Seguro en esta vida, solo hay un cosa, la muerte, ahí si que tienen que pasar todos, ricos, pobres y los medio-pensionistas.

Sobre la pregunta que haces si el oro es una buena opcion para un horizonte de solo 10 o 15 años, te voy a contestar sobre eso yo particularmente, para mi NO, el oro es un refugio a largo plazo y cuanto mas años pase mejor, puedo estar equivocado y respeto las opiniones de otras personas, que afirman ese periodo de tiempo, pero como ejemplo te dire por mi que conforme ha ido pasando mas años, mas le he ido ganando a los MP,s recuerdos aquellos años cuando compraba el gramo de plata a 10-12 pesetas y el de oro 400-500 pesetas aproximadamente, asi que fijate las ganancias que he tenido. He ido acumulando durante 70 años como una hormiguita, de todo, he comprado, tanto oro como plata, en toda clase de articulos, monedas, ligotes de 1 onza, granalla, alhajas, cuando me sobraba algun dinerillo y tenia cubiertas mis necesidades, quizas alguno tenga mas suerte y este bien economicamente y pueda realizarlo comprando mucha cantidad, nunca he estado pendiente, ni ahora tampoco de la cotizacion de los metales, primero porque entonces no existia internet, ni nada donde pudiera consultar, solo existia una organismo que se llamaba la Sociedad de Metales Preciosos, que es donde se compraban los metales.

Yo ya estoy mas que servido, y solo me queda el gusanillo de ocupar los huecos de alguna colección que sigo.

Lo que no cabe duda, es que la decision final te corresponde a ti, y te deseo al igual que al resto de los foreros, las mejores compras en los Mp,s*


----------



## angel220 (28 Ago 2019)

Miércoles, 28 Agosto 2019 15:48 


Departamento de comercio dice que aplicarán subida de aranceles 1 de septiembre como estaba previsto

Y automáticamente se hunde futuro oro/plata y suben indices USA, no lo entiendo


----------



## oinoko (28 Ago 2019)

El Gobierno británico pedirá a la reina que suspenda el Parlamento

y segun el eleconomista.es, La reina Isabel II ha aceptado este miércoles la solicitud del Gobierno de *Boris Johnson* para prolongar la suspensión del Parlamento desde un día comprendido entre el 9 y el 12 de septiembre hasta el 14 de octubre. El objetivo es evitar cualquier intento de la oposición británica para frenar sus planes para una salida abrupta de Reino Unido de la Unión Europea (Brexit).

Si esto lo hubiera hecho el Nicolas Maduro, ya tendríamos show en los telediarios para toda la semana. Parece increible que esto pase en un país que presume de civilizado.

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (28 Ago 2019)

Pánico de ventas en agosto. Que oportuno... justo cuando el Dow abandonó los 27000. Buena señal para el oro, sin duda.



> > *Corporate insiders have sold an average of $600 million of stock per day in August*, according to TrimTabs Investment Research, which tracks stock market liquidity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preparing For Financial Apocalypse: Insiders Are Selling "$600 Million Of Stock Per Day In August"
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

Si es a traves del campo y no por frontera, pues si, pero ya sabes lo que hacian los nazis cuando salian de su pais--- demarcacion, que se quedaban hasta con los calzoncillos. Mi opinion es estarse quietecitos, no moverse mucho, buscar por los alrededores de donde vivas, huertas donde abastecerse de comida, porque las cosas estarian muy malitas en los super y demas, me remito a esos videos que salen de Venezuela con las estanterias vacias y quizas el fiat no valdria ni para limpiarse el transero, tendrias que echar mano a tus MP,s, ya pululan videos donde tiran el dinero a los contenedores de la basura o hacen figuras con los billetes.


----------



## grom (28 Ago 2019)

Te han dicho en otros posts cuales parecen ser tus problemas. 
Yo no te conozco de nada mas que lo que escribes, aun asi ya que preguntas, te contesto:

Tu mayor problema, en mi humilde opinión, es que tienes tan normalizado que tu mujer te va a "reñir" por una decisión financiera, que no tienes pudor alguno en exponerlo, como problema a considerar, en un foro.
Decisión financiera que, por otro lado, tomas sobre tu dinero, ya que has dicho que ella no trabaja.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Ago 2019)

La población rusa no compra oro, invierte en ladrillo ahora mismo, como si no hubiera mañana. Y en negocios. Dentro y fuera de Rusia.
La divisa es fuerte respecto a otras, no todo el mundo se mueve alrededor del dólar. Y hay países para invertir muy interesantes y muy fuertes económicamente, donde el rublo es bienvenido. No te creas todo lo que leas...


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Sobre la pregunta que haces si el oro es una buena opcion para un horizonte de solo 10 o 15 años, te voy a contestar sobre eso yo particularmente, para mi NO, el oro es un refugio a largo plazo y cuanto mas años pase mejor,



coincido en que a cuanto más plazo mejor inversión, pero a diez o quince años no se me ocurre que pueda estar ma´s bajo que hoy.
y aunque esté algo más bajo, seguramente haya sido la mejor inversión posible.


----------



## timi (28 Ago 2019)

solo recordar a los foreros que este hilo va sobre el oro y todo lo que le rodea , para nada los temas personales y situaciones puntuales de cada uno
He sido el primero en mencionar la parienta , pero era en plan de humor , creo que el forero en cuestión ha seguido la broma y le estáis crucificando
por ello

que siga la buena conducta en el hilo


----------



## timi (28 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Dando un paseo por goldsilver.be.
> Me gusta pasarme por las monedas de kg.
> Creo que dan un poco el termómetro del mercado.
> Bueno pues ahora no hay nada por debajo de 600 euros. Nada.
> ...



no termino de entender del todo el mensaje , las monedas de kg no creo que se vendan así como así , como deduces que puede haber una avalancha de compras?


----------



## timi (28 Ago 2019)

invoco a los entendidos




esta gráfica muestra la relación oro / plata
el rsi esta sobrevenido , esto indica que o la plata bajara o el oro subirá ,,, es correcta esta afirmación con los datos del gráfico?

gracias y saludos


----------



## Energia libre (28 Ago 2019)

Le preguntes por sus experiencias laborales o al menos de tipo económicos que dice ha visto en su entorno en Alemania, esas si que creo que pueden ser interesantes en este hilo y asi de paso desbloqueamos el asunto , le parece bien si quiere contarlo


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es una medida (a medias) que se toma para favorecer al sistema bancario nada más. Nada de comprar onzas sin Iva. Ya decía yo que sonaba muy bonito!!!
> 
> Este es el detalle importante:
> 
> ...



Los bancos rusos ofrecen cuentas en oro, en las que puedes elegir si los intereses que generan se pagan en fiat o en oro. Entiendo que el iva en la adquisición era para incentivar que el oro entre en el sistema bancario en vez de quedarse en bancolchon.

Esa medida entiendo que es para dar mayor liquidez al mercado de oro de Moscú al facilitar que los particulares puedan acceder sin resticciones (ver el link del mensaje que he puesto antes que parece que ha pasado desapercibido entre tanto mensaje "personal" ).

Han tomado mas medidas respecto al oro, entre otras entiendo que ofrecen descuentos respecto al precio de referencia en dólares, eso si, hay que pagarlo en rublos.


----------



## esseri (28 Ago 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los bancos rusos ofrecen cuentas en oro, en las que puedes elegir si los intereses que generan se pagan en fiat o en oro. Entiendo que el iva en la adquisición era para incentivar que el oro entre en el sistema bancario en vez de quedarse en bancolchon.
> 
> Esa medida entiendo que es para dar mayor liquidez al mercado de oro de Moscú al facilitar que los particulares puedan acceder sin resticciones (ver el link del mensaje que he puesto antes que parece que ha pasado desapercibido entre tanto mensaje "personal" ).
> 
> Han tomado mas medidas respecto al oro, entre otras entiendo que ofrecen descuentos respecto al precio de referencia en dólares, eso si, hay que pagarlo en rublos.



Bueno, parece claro k los himbersores rusos serían una perita en dulce para su gobierno ante una posible regulación confiscatoria. Delegar la custodia no es el modus operandi actual por aquí ni el ideal de propietario horero, ok...pero éso sería problema ruso, no global.

Lo k sí parece k podría afectar a nivel general del mercado internacional es k se optimizarían las condiciones para ahorrar en esos términos en un país con importantes trabas para hacerlo ( k supongo k habrá tirado de mercado negro historicamente )...y ése, al menos haciendo números, sí k puede ser un aliciente general para una entrada considerable de la población. ( k si vienen duras, el estado se pondrá las botas, también ).

Llevas tiempo exponiendo medidas k integran el oro de una u otra manera en los sistemas económicos/comerciales del este de Europa y Asia ( recuerdo aquél hilo famoso del petro-rublo-gold ). Podrías a botepronto, refrescarnos sobre unos cuantos que consideres interesantes k existan actualmente ? ( intercambios internacionales ante sanciones, etc )

Gracias.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Ago 2019)

El pueblo ruso no compra oro, ni plata ni metales.
Para empezar el pueblo ruso en sí, no tiene demasiado; y lo que tiene lo gasta en vivir al día.

Los inversionistas no meten pasta al mercado de metales. La meten en negocios que te dan rentabilidades del 40 para arriba; O en vivienda, sobre todo en Moscú, donde la burbuja es mayor aún que en el Hispañistán de principios de siglo XXI.

Sólo los intereses en un depósito cutre bancario ruso, son de más de un 10%, así que el modelo es otro distinto al de los metales.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Ago 2019)

Esseri, los he ido poniendo en el hilo del petro-rublo-gold. 

En resumen, casi todos los paises asiaticos tienen un mercado de oro denominado en la divisa local y el sistema financiero ofrece cuentas cuyos intereses se pueden pagar en oro, no solamente en fiat. 

Rusia anunció que solamente vendería su petróleo y armamento en rublos, lo que obligaría a tener rublos para comerciar con ellos. Rublos que sólo se podrían conseguir teniendo superávit comercial respecto a Rusia o vendiendo oro en el mercado de oro de Moscú donde lo pagarían en rublos. 

Hace poco se publico que China habia restringido el uso de dólares en el mercado de Shanghai de forma que ahora sólo se puede operar con yuanes. No lo han anunciado oficialmente, son así los Chinos pero llevan ya unos meses y coincide curiosamente con los nuevos aranceles. Si China hace como anuncio Rusia y vende sus productos exclusivamente en yuanes obliga a los paises con déficit comercial respecto a ellos a vender oro para conseguir yuanes. Esos países tendrán que comprar oro fisico con las reservas de dólares que tengan en los mercados dónde admitan dolares. Buscan un gold run en el COMEX o que el dólar refleje su perdida de poder adquisitivo respecto al dólar y deje de ser la divisa de reserva mundial


----------



## tastas (28 Ago 2019)

Ya ni el franco suizo es divisa dura. Están las monedas inflacionarias y las hiperinflacionarias.

Taptap


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> coincido en que a cuanto más plazo mejor inversión, pero a diez o quince años no se me ocurre que pueda estar ma´s bajo que hoy.
> y aunque esté algo más bajo, seguramente haya sido la mejor inversión posible.



De acuerdo contigo, pero nunca se puede decir de este agua no bebere, sinceramente podiamos pensar todo lo que esta ocurriendo socialmente en este puto pais de mierda, donde por no trabajar te den dinero y a los que estan trabajando le pongan la bota en el cuello. Donde los que viene de afuera tengan mas derechos que los que hemos nacido aqui, y no sigo, no quiero que me suba la tension.
Desde siempre he pensado que con los dineros que compraba los metales, podian ser la mejor inversion, no como inversion, si no como refugio para lo que pudiera venir, tanto por la familia de mi esposa, como por la mia, nos han contado barbaridades, nosotros no la hemos vivido afortunadamente, pero ante el temor, hemos ido los dos a una.
Claro por muy poco que me puedan cambiar el valor en fiat por los metales, quizas me puedan dar mas del importe que lo compre y si no me dan fiat, me lo pueden cambiar por alimentos.


----------



## Muttley (28 Ago 2019)

timi dijo:


> no termino de entender del todo el mensaje , las monedas de kg no creo que se vendan así como así , como deduces que puede haber una avalancha de compras?



Hola Timi,
He puesto el ejemplo del goldsilver.be porque yo creo que nadie vende más en Europa que ellos.
No he afirmado de forma terminante que haya avalancha de compras. Lo he preguntado ante un efecto que me ha parecido curioso. 
Me da la sensación que el precio (y la disponibilidad) de las monedas de Kg pueden replicar el "sentimiento" del mercado. 
No tengo argumentos concluyentes. Es una impresión mía. Simplemente le echo un vistazo de vez en cuando....y esta vez me ha sorprendido.
El premium de la de 1kg de tiger 2010 está mucho más alto que hace un año en relación a la de 1kg del año corriente tipo koala o kookaburra.
Eso te lo garantizo. ya que precisamente adquirí una hace un año a un precio que para mí era "de regalo" y no había más de 30-40 euros de premium sobre la kookaburra del año. Y estuvo así....una buena temporada, por supuesto siempre fluctuando con el precio.
Que ya haya ciertas monedas que no estén disponibles puede significar que las están dejando en stock si creen que puede haber escasez en el suministro futuro por parte de la mint o del mercado secundario y sacarlas en un tiempo. No sé. O bien compradores aseguran monedas con premium al mejor precio por onza posible (esto te la daría la kg)? No sé de nuevo.


----------



## tastas (28 Ago 2019)

Exclusive: Fake-branded bars slip dirty gold into world markets

50M USD/año, aunque se dice que hay lingotes falsos que sí son 100% oro pero falsifican su procedencia para poder evitar regulaciones.
Esta noticia es buena para los oreros (los que no tengan un lingote de estos) porque implica que ahora hay menor masa monetaria o es mala porque señala que los mecanismos de seguridad del sistema monetario están deteriorados?

Taptap


----------



## Leunam (28 Ago 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esseri, los he ido poniendo en el hilo del petro-rublo-gold.
> 
> En resumen, casi todos los paises asiaticos tienen un mercado de oro denominado en la divisa local y el sistema financiero ofrece cuentas cuyos intereses se pueden pagar en oro, no solamente en fiat.
> 
> ...



Por favor, ¿cuál es ese hilo petro-rublo-gold?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

*IMPRESIONANTE

Para lo que sirven algunos billetes , subo video y fotos de ello, de lo que anteriormente he comentado*


----------



## esseri (28 Ago 2019)

Por ciert


Leunam dijo:


> Por favor, ¿cuál es ese hilo petro-rublo-gold?
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Te daría el link...pero te ibas a kedar en las mismas si te pasa otra vez.

Buscador del foro.../ ó click en el perfil del forero y "Publicaciones". Ahí sale el hilo ( k está muy wapo, por cierto ).


----------



## timi (28 Ago 2019)

creo que es este

Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold

saludos


----------



## Orooo (28 Ago 2019)

Sabeis si en Golsilver.be se puede hacer un pedido entre dos personas emitiendo dos facturas a distinto nombre?

Es decir compro 200 onzas y quiero dos facturas. Una de 100 onzas a mi nombre y otra de 100 onzas a nombre de otra persona.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Ago 2019)

Chinese Government Newspaper Suggests Return To Gold Standard

Parece que lo van a oficializar en breve... Preparense por si hay un "hard reset"

Saludos!

World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times
Aquí la fuente original que es supuestamente la voz del gobierno chino. Mejor leerlo en el original. No tiene desperdicio.

Resumen : el mundo se tiene que preparar para volver al patron oro. Los paises tendrán que repatriar su oro custodiado en EEUU. EEUU Tendrá qué rendir cuentas y dejar que el oro sustituya al dólar como moneda de facto mundial puesto que no hay alternativa al patrón oro.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ago 2019)

Una duda, que diferencia hay entre "Silver coin bar" y "Silver bar"? Tengo una coin bar que en su día compré bastante más barata que una silver bar y ahora están a la par... ¿es peor la coin bar?


----------



## oinoko (28 Ago 2019)

Es por la diferencia de impuestos entre el lingote y la moneda en las monedas de plata.

En alemania p.ej., el lingote de plata paga el 19% sobre el precio total. Para las monedas en cambio, se le aplica el "IVA diferencial", es decir el 19% solo se le aplica a la diferencia de precio entre el precio al que lo compro el vendedor y el precio al que lo vende. Como los vendedores trabajan con margenes inferiores al 10%, en realidad el IVA real no llega al 2% sobre el precio total.
Es el famoso "*Differenzbesteuerung nach § 25a UStG*" que vereis en algunas webs.
Esa diferencia del 17% es lo que engorda el precio de los lingotes.

En cada pais es distinto, en España, se pagaría el 21% en ambos casos. Por eso en Degussa España se paga más caro la Moneda de Kilo que el lingote.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (28 Ago 2019)

Lo que estás recibiendo, no sé muy bien a santo de qué pero te ha tocado a ti, son *proyecciones* de las miserias propias de otros usuarios. Dan ganas de irse con los _deberes_ a otra parte, con intervenciones así de lamentables.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Ago 2019)

Es desmadrarse la cosa y petar el post de comentarios.
Menos paja y mierdas y centrémonos, por favor.


----------



## mk73 (28 Ago 2019)




----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Ago 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> EEUU Tendrá qué rendir cuentas y dejar que el oro sustituya al dólar como moneda de facto mundial



Olvídese...al menos mientras el petróleo se pague en dólares.


----------



## conde84 (29 Ago 2019)

No será ni en dólares ni en euros


----------



## muhammad_ali (29 Ago 2019)

Paso a ignorarte. No es un hilo sobre tu vida, es un hilo sobre metales y no has aportado nada más que hablar de ti.


----------



## Metalcuck (29 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Olvídese...al menos mientras el petróleo se pague en dólares.



El petróleo ruso se comprará en lo que quieran los rusos y si dicen que tienes que pagar en rublos y para conseguir rublos necesitas darles oro o cosas que ellos quieran y que los dolares no los quieren pues ajo y agua,los chinos pueden pillar petróleo a los iranies,a los venezolanos y a sus colonias africanas en lo que quieran pagarles esa es la gracia


----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Ago 2019)

Metalcuck dijo:


> El petróleo ruso se comprará en lo que quieran los rusos y si dicen que tienes que pagar en rublos y para conseguir rublos necesitas darles oro o cosas que ellos quieran y que los dolares no los quieren pues ajo y agua,los chinos pueden pillar petróleo a los iranies,a los venezolanos y a sus colonias africanas en lo que quieran pagarles esa es la gracia



A ver...
¿O sea que EEUU con el 74% de las reservas de oro debe preocuparse de lo que puedan hacer Rusia, China o Iran, que entre los 3 no juntan el 10%...?
Alguien que me lo explique, por favor.


----------



## Xenomorfo (29 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Si es a traves del campo y no por frontera, pues si, pero ya sabes lo que hacian los nazis cuando salian de su pais--- demarcacion, que se quedaban hasta con los calzoncillos. Mi opinion es estarse quietecitos, no moverse mucho, buscar por los alrededores de donde vivas, huertas donde abastecerse de comida, porque las cosas estarian muy malitas en los super y demas, me remito a esos videos que salen de Venezuela con las estanterias vacias y quizas el fiat no valdria ni para limpiarse el transero, tendrias que echar mano a tus MP,s, ya pululan videos donde tiran el dinero a los contenedores de la basura o hacen figuras con los billetes.



Me has hecho recordar el asunto de Dinamarca.
Dinamarca dice que no ha quitado objetos de valor a ningún refugiado


----------



## angel220 (29 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No estoy tan seguro de que EEUU disponga de las 8000 y pico toneladas de oro que dicen tener mientras no permiten que auditen su oro desde hace la tira de años.



Desde el año 1953 NUNCA se hizo una auditoria " completa" del oro USA, y las informaciones que hay que solo se comprobó el 20% de lo depositado.
Se supervisa anualmente, por inspectores del TESORO USA, (ellos mismos son los que dan los datos) y por auditores independientes pero a estos NO les dejan entran en las bovedas, por lo que auditan algo que ni ven.
Ahora hay una ley federal del 2019, que consiguió que se realize una "verdadera auditoria", haciendo hincapie en cantidad, calidad, movimientos en los últimos 15 años, etc y saber si en el oro depositado esta obligado con operaciones a terceros o implicado en operaciones financieras
La mayor duda que se plantea en el mercado no es la cantidad de lingotes que ellos dicen depositados, si no en la CALIDAD de los mismos, por saber si cumplen los estándar internacionales y se podrían considerar como medio de pago internacional o no, en eso estamos, por lo que al día de hoy se puede decir que NUNCA ha habido una auditoria, completa ni INDEPENDIENTE que pueda afirmar y confirmar lo que los mismos Inspectores del Tesoro USA dicen que tienen en reserva
Saludos
PD: Paraisofiscal no estas seguro tu ni mucha gente, la prueba del algodón es que no la han hecho, después de tanto tiempo con dudas. Tiempo de tardanza de una auditoria completa con comprobacion 6 meses


----------



## DoctorKaputo (29 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> A ver...
> ¿O sea que EEUU con el 74% de las reservas de oro debe preocuparse de lo que puedan hacer Rusia, China o Iran, que entre los 3 no juntan el 10%...?
> Alguien que me lo explique, por favor.



En Fort Knox solo hay telarañas.

En los años 70 el vicepresidente Nelson Rockefeller trasladó el oro usano de EEUU al viejo continente de forma secreta


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ago 2019)

La auditoría la acaba de anunciar China. Los países que custodian allí su oro van a tener que repatriarlo y obligarán a EEUU y UK a rendir cuentas.

El COMEX tendrá su propia auditoría porque se verá obligado a cumplir con los estándares del resto de mercados de oro denominados en divisas locales perdiendo así el dólar su estatus de moneda de reserva mundial.

Este proceso va a redefinir las alianzas geopolicas. Poner plazos al proceso es difícil ya que hay riesgo de que un gold run acelere los acontecimientos


----------



## angel220 (29 Ago 2019)

Hace 7 minutos (29.08.2019 09:45

Bolsas al alza: China pide un acuerdo a EE.UU. para evitar los aranceles

Sigue el culebrón, ahora si ahora no


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Ago 2019)

Hola,

Parece que no puedo dejar el articulo porque pesa 4.5 MB. Acojonante. A ver si encuentro otra solucion. 

Saludos

JG


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Ago 2019)

Metalcuck dijo:


> El petróleo ruso se comprará en lo que quieran los rusos y si dicen que tienes que pagar en rublos y para conseguir rublos necesitas darles oro o cosas que ellos quieran y que los dolares no los quieren pues ajo y agua,los chinos pueden pillar petróleo a los iranies,a los venezolanos y a sus colonias africanas en lo que quieran pagarles esa es la gracia



En el corto plazo el petroleo no se pagara en rublos. Algunos datos:

- En la proxima decada se estima que el 61% de la NUEVA produccion de O&G venga de US.
- 7 de los 10 mayores proyectos offshore (nuevos desarrollos) que supondran inyeccion nueva de O&G al sistema son en US y vendran de alli. Por cierto, este anyo el total de proyectos offshore asciende a 123 billones de dolares, frente a los 69 billones del anyo pasado.
- En 2019 las refinerias en US han reducido el volumen de crudo procesado. De hecho, por primera vez desde 2011, los niveles de produccion en las refinerias usanas han caido por primera vez. Sin embargo, los volumenes almacenados de gasolina y destilados son grandes. 

Los usanos siguen plantando cara. Y la situacion se explica con los anteriores puntos: tendencia a caida en la demanda e incremento en la oferta. La OPEC no lo tiene facil. 

Saludos


----------



## esseri (29 Ago 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> *En el corto plazo el petroleo no se pagara en rublos*. Algunos datos:
> 
> - En la proxima decada se estima que el 61% de la NUEVA produccion de O&G venga de US.
> - 7 de los 10 mayores proyectos offshore (nuevos desarrollos) que supondran inyeccion nueva de O&G al sistema son en US y vendran de alli. Por cierto, este anyo el total de proyectos offshore asciende a 123 billones de dolares, frente a los 69 billones del anyo pasado.
> ...



Te refieres al petróleo RUSO ?

No le ves libertad de movimientos para acogerse a la operativa k plantea con su propia producción , más allá de la operativa general ?


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Ago 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Te refieres al petróleo RUSO ?
> 
> No le ves libertad de movimientos para acogerse a la operativa k plantea con su propia producción , más allá de la operativa general ?



Le veo con libertad de movimientos para hacer eso. Pero le veo limitado si se confirma la caida en la demanda y la continuada entrada al mercado de O&G usano, puesto que tirara precios hacia abajo, y el break even de Rusia (no el tecnico, sino el politico) no lo soportaria... Nunca se sabe... De momento sigo viendo un Brent muy contenido por lo explicado arriba... y la "culpa" esta en US.... 

Sin embargo, con el NGL puede ser diferente... ahi es donde Rusia podria jugar sus bazas... De momento Rusia sigue con sus plan de produccion habitual, el anyo pasado batio records y creo recordar que o bien en enero o febrero lo volvio a batir... pero los proximos anyos, si no hay colapso del dolar, USA tiene buenas cartas en sus manos... Y ojo, no es sostenible, porque cada vez les es mas dificil mantener la produccion del shale, pues los ratios de declino son mas grandes, y la inversion en pozos para mantener la produccion parece se esta estancando... Los nuevos desarrollos son los que pueden desbalancear el mercado.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ago 2019)

Las Queen Beast más recientes ya se están viendo revalorizadas. El black bull que compré en julio a 33€ está ya a 40€, lo mismo que el yale y el falcon. Los más valorados como el león y el grifo han subido también pero mucho menos. Parece ser una buena colección para que se revalorice cuando esté completa.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ago 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> En el corto plazo el petroleo no se pagara en rublos. Algunos datos:
> 
> - En la proxima decada se estima que el 61% de la NUEVA produccion de O&G venga de US.
> - 7 de los 10 mayores proyectos offshore (nuevos desarrollos) que supondran inyeccion nueva de O&G al sistema son en US y vendran de alli. Por cierto, este anyo el total de proyectos offshore asciende a 123 billones de dolares, frente a los 69 billones del anyo pasado.
> ...



Habría que ver si esos proyectos son rentables por si mismos o requieren de tipos ultrabajos y financiación a fondo perdido como el fraking. Es decir, si son viables tambien si el dólar que los financia deja de ser moneda de reserva mundial.


----------



## esseri (29 Ago 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Le veo con libertad de movimientos para hacer eso. Pero le veo limitado si se confirma la caida en la demanda y la continuada entrada al mercado de O&G usano, puesto que tirara precios hacia abajo, y el break even de Rusia (no el tecnico, sino el politico) no lo soportaria... Nunca se sabe... De momento sigo viendo un Brent muy contenido por lo explicado arriba... y la "culpa" esta en US....
> 
> Sin embargo, con el NGL puede ser diferente... ahi es donde Rusia podria jugar sus bazas... De momento Rusia sigue con sus plan de produccion habitual, el anyo pasado batio records y creo recordar que o bien en enero o febrero lo volvio a batir... pero los proximos anyos, si no hay colapso del dolar, USA tiene buenas cartas en sus manos... Y ojo, no es sostenible, porque cada vez les es mas dificil mantener la produccion del shale, pues los ratios de declino son mas grandes, y la inversion en pozos para mantener la produccion parece se esta estancando... Los nuevos desarrollos son los que pueden desbalancear el mercado.



Ah, OK...es k yo entiendo, en cualkier caso, k el Oro vaya encajando en un protagonismo económico PUNTUAL. K , en su ejercicio como DINERO consiga incentivos para kienes lo acepten en sus movimientos .

De hecho, todo éso k se habla de patrones Oro redentores k surgen cual conejo de chistera - o cual vecino paleto sentando cátedra a cuenta del último video conspiranoico sobre el patrón oro k llega pasado mañana y olé...porke lo ha visto en youtube - o cualkier otro tipo de medida de consenso global chiripitifláutico, me acojonaría más k otra cosa...pues sin duda estaría regulada a medida de kienes pueden transplantar sus txantxullos a otro formato...pues mientras no respondiese a esas claves, ni se le abrirían puertas, ni progresaría - a ese nivel de aceptación generalizada del k tantas veces se habla con la misma facilidad de apretar un interruptor y dar la luz -.

Partido a partido y seimpre en clave disruptiva y de rompe y rasga, por leves y pekeños k esos pasos fueran, pues TAL VEZ. Por pura cuestión práctica, de empatía de blokes HARTOS de jugar con cartas marcadas, etc ...k diese la espalda al monopolio global actual y dejase expresarse económicamente a terceros. Por lo pronto, ya se van deslizando, paso a paso, operativas frente al dólar sin k se monte un Gadafi o un Sadam...k ya es algo.

Tras éso, k nuevos actores vayan sumándose a operativas en torno al Oro...y tira millas a la velocidad y libertad k dicte cada cual.

Así k ejercicios menores, ya son algo...y k la opción exista, también...y con visos de independencia y de no ser sakeado a capricho del de siempre porke él lo vale...k no es poco incentivo, imo. Así lo veo yo, vamos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (29 Ago 2019)

Quiero compartir un dato curioso de el día de hoy, que me confirma que se tiene que estar vendiendo plata y oro en grandes cantidades. Por que esta mañana me he puesto en contacto con mi tienda de compra habitual ( en el sur de Andalucía). Observando lo que acontece y leyendo vuestros mensajes, me he decidido a anticipar la compra que tenia prevista para el próximo año e incluso parte de 2021, para pillar una master box de 250 oz de plata. Kanguros concretamente.
Y me dicen que me toca esperar de dos a tres semanas ( previo pago por supuesto). Ando mirando otras opciones y tiendas.
Solo quería comentarlo, por que creo que en realidad hay muchísima mas gente de la que pensamos comprando MP.


----------



## esseri (29 Ago 2019)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Quiero compartir un dato curioso de el día de hoy, que me confirma que se tiene que estar vendiendo plata y oro en grandes cantidades. Por que esta mañana me he puesto en contacto con mi tienda de compra habitual ( en el sur de Andalucía). Observando lo que acontece y leyendo vuestros mensajes, me he decidido a anticipar la compra que tenia prevista para el próximo año e incluso parte de 2021, para pillar una master box de 250 oz de plata. Kanguros concretamente.
> Y me dicen que me toca esperar de dos a tres semanas ( previo pago por supuesto). Ando mirando otras opciones y tiendas.
> Solo quería comentarlo, por que creo que en realidad hay muchísima mas gente de la que pensamos comprando MP.



De acuerdo...y encaja en la idea k tenía. Con el youtube del fin del mundo, ese mercáo pinta aseguráo y seguro k los "Andorranos" de turno no dan abasto por estas fechas.

Pero no creo k la paré de un año k llevan los gráficos metaleros sea de compradores de moneditas. Y ésa es mi esperanza.

Personalmente, hasta k no vea al oro cuando menos lanzáo a por los máximos en $ habiendo dejado todo el resto atrás...me creo lo mejor...y por supuesto, lo peor. La plata me da más miedo aún.

Con máximos históricos respecto a TODO el fiat se me kitarían ambos canguelos y la cosa pintaría prometedora , éso sí...pero hasta entonces... ver , oír y callar.

( No me creo ná - o me lo creo tó - ).

edit : Por cierto, yo rompiendo máximos, sí k le metería un buen viaje. Mientras tanto ( ojo, llevo un promedio wapo k no me voy a jugar a cara o cruz ) ni tocar.


----------



## esseri (29 Ago 2019)

Sep. Si no digo k no sea optimista. Pero pies de plomo, too.

Y k hasta máximos no me meto en berenjenales de promedios..."too 2.0".

( y no se lo recomiendo a nahide, ojo...son mis timmings y mi butxaka).

Y Por cierto, además de la rotura con el $ per sé, k podría ser pirotecnia en néctar y lo k tú kieras, ok...lo k espero en ese punto son MOVIMIENTOS y declaraciones palpables de k el Oro "es otra cosa" por parte de actores implicados. Supongo k ahí pasaríamos del chip "Acto de fe" al de "camino asfaltado"...y con, en mayor o menor medida, infraestructuras para "andarlo" , k no sería poco.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ago 2019)

esseri dijo:


> lo k espero en ese punto son MOVIMIENTOS y declaraciones palpables de k el Oro "es otra cosa" por parte de actores implicados. Supongo k ahí pasaríamos del chip "Acto de fe" al "camino asfaltado"...y con, en mayor o menor medida, infraestructuras para "andarlo" , k no sería poco.



Uno de los actores ha hecho declaraciones palpables: no hay alternativa al patrón oro y los países deben prepararse para su inevitable vuelta. 

Declaraciones no palpables ni oficiales pero hechos consumados ha sido impedir la compra de oro en dólares en el mercado de Shanghai. Este mercado es el más volumen mueve de oro fisico y no admite ya dólares.

Más hechos, Rusia busca dar liquidez al mercado de Moscú y facilitar la inversión de particulares. Además ofrece descuento al precio del oro en dólares si se paga en rublos que es la única moneda que acepta. 

Dónde comprar oro físico en dólares? En un COMEX que mueve mas de 300 papeles por cada onza física que dice tener. O repatriar reservas, no hay más.


----------



## esseri (29 Ago 2019)

Miras atrás...y es flixpante cómo hasta el modelo y nitxo de negocio han cambiado en nuestros morros.

De los COMPRO ORO txatarreros a granel con los k eskilmaron la clase currela cañí ARRIBA , a sablazo y cara descubierta - sin el menor pudor, pues con ese perfil de gente, cortaban amarras -...hasta los Degussa , saliendo , en medio de un lateral bajista- k garantizará lucro a medio plazo y boca a boca entre rikatxos - , en barrios de primera para ahorro "a la gabatxa" / más fissno ...del personal más pudiente k aún aumenta las joyas de la awela,hoy ya demodés, ahora con glamourosas onzas troy - k saldrán a relucir en más de una cena snob de " himbersores iniciáus & sofisticáus" -.


----------



## Otgermous (29 Ago 2019)

Hola a todos. 
Soy uno de los muchos que creo que leemos este post pero no participamos.

El caso es que llevo un tiempo preguntándome por el Níquel y quería escuchar opiniones de gente que posteáis por aquí, que son muy interesantes.
Además, al mirar cómo podría comprar monedas de níquel puro al peso la cosa se complica, no sé si habrá alguien ducho en el tema. No me interesan mineras ni nada, sólo físico.

Aprovecho que es una de esas pocas veces que logueo para agredeceros el trabajo del post.
Un saludo.


----------



## esseri (29 Ago 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Uno de los actores ha hecho declaraciones palpables...



Ok, de ésos, sí...k se agradecen , pero si caen unos cuantos más, tampoco me iba a molestar y tal... 

De hecho, el otro día, con lo k subiste de Rusia y sus nuevas fórmulas de ahorro en oro, pensaba k , en una banca UE lidiando con depósitos al 0% y miserias de ese pelo, tal vez no tardemos en ver ese tipo de productos de custodia/papelada áurea en los banksters d´Occidente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ago 2019)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Quiero compartir un dato curioso de el día de hoy, que me confirma que se tiene que estar vendiendo plata y oro en grandes cantidades. Por que esta mañana me he puesto en contacto con mi tienda de compra habitual ( en el sur de Andalucía). Observando lo que acontece y leyendo vuestros mensajes, me he decidido a anticipar la compra que tenia prevista para el próximo año e incluso parte de 2021, para pillar una master box de 250 oz de plata. Kanguros concretamente.
> Y me dicen que me toca esperar de dos a tres semanas ( previo pago por supuesto). Ando mirando otras opciones y tiendas.
> Solo quería comentarlo, por que creo que en realidad hay muchísima mas gente de la que pensamos comprando MP.




Me ha pasado a mi lo mismo, suelo comprar muchas cosas a granel a precios de spot, por ejemplo compraba lotes grandes de medallas religiosas de plata 925 y de oro 18kt, en los lotecillos entraban preciosidades, en el oro podia escoger lo que llevaba.

He hablado con varias personas y ya no tienen nada para vender, son gente que minimo tienen 20 kg de plata a disposicion cada vez que llamo.

En otro sitio de Granada han cerrado la tienda fisica que tenian y han abierto una online, dicen que ya vendian mas por internet que en la misma tienda y que no les merecia la pena los gastos que tiene la tienda, este chico igual me ha dicho que plata tenia para venderme a spot pero que oro ya no tenia nada. La plata que tenia eran ya cosas muy grandes, tipo medallones, cuberterias, menaje antiguo........... lo pequeñito lo ha vendido todo. Si alguien quiere su contacto se lo doy.

Se esta moviendo ahora mucha gente comprando, creo que cuando algo empieza a subir la gente suele unirse al caballo ganador.


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Ago 2019)

Si en vez de estas hinbersiones hubieran comprado metales el chiringuito habria caido hace tiempo.

Si ahora lo hacen será tras evitar el suicidio al hacer las cuentas. Metafórico, claro.


----------



## Forcopula (29 Ago 2019)

Una pregunta para los más veteranos en el tema (o cualquiera que lo sepa) 

Alguna vez en la historia se ha suspendido la cotización del oro por subir más de 100$ en una jornada?


----------



## esseri (29 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Una pregunta para los más veteranos en el tema (o cualquiera que lo sepa)
> 
> Alguna vez en la historia se ha suspendido la cotización del oro por subir más de 100$ en una jornada?



Me da k la norma es nueva, apenas unos años...con lo k NO.

Pero parece k lo veremos. ( La verdá es k no sería mala cataplasma a tanto bajonazo k ha tocáo mamarse - ni mala promo salir en los telediarios de todo el mundo , mirando al marketing - ).


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, parece que el "deprimido" se ha "pirado" y ayer me dije que lo mejor era pasar del hilo... Estoy leyendo un par de libros y me pareció mucho más gratificante dedicarme a ellos en vez de perder el tiempo.

Y veo que el hilo anda muy animado. Unos breves apuntes:

- NO vendamos tanto "HUMO": en Rusia la gente común NO compra Oro... Con unos ingresos medios anuales de 9710 Euros, la "cosita" está muy "malita" por allí para ir comprando Oro... Más o menos como por aquí. Otra cosa es la clase más "adinerada" y que, proporcionalmente, NO es tan "abundante".

- El USD es la moneda de referencia mundial y NO va a ser sustituida por ninguna de las actualmente existentes. El día que caiga -que caerá- habrá que ver qué se "maravillan" para sustituirla. 

Y os dejo con vuestros debates.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y veo que el hilo anda muy animado. Unos breves apuntes:
> 
> - NO vendamos tanto "HUMO": en Rusia la gente común NO compra Oro... Con unos ingresos medios anuales de 9710 Euros, la "cosita" está muy "malita" por allí para ir comprando Oro... Más o menos como por aquí. Otra cosa es la clase más "adinerada" y que, proporcionalmente, NO es tan "abundante".
> 
> ...



Nadie ha dicho que los rusos de a pie estén comprando oro sino que se han tomado medidas para fomentarlo.

De todas formas, la noticia principal es la declaración de intenciones de China que aquí la ha vendido la prensa como que China "pide negociar un acuerdo comercial" cuando lo que realmente ha ocurrido es que ha obligado a Trump a sentarse de nuevo. Lo que se va a negociar no es un acuerdo comercial, es un nuevo sistema monetario basado en el oro.

Plazos? No va a ser de hoy para mañana puede durar algunos años pero también podría precipitarse si ocurre algún acontecimiento que acabe con la credibilidad del dólar (qué el COMEX o EEUU no puedan cumplir con sus obligaciones por ejemplo)

Creo que está bastante claro que las estructuras del nuevo sistema monetario ya están operativas y el proceso es imparable segun China. Sin esas estructuras detrás no hubiesen hecho semejante anuncio. El texto del periódico vocero del gobierno Chino, no está dirigido al consumo interno sino al exterior y deja poco margen a interpretaciones. Veremos si todavía guarda EEUU un as en la manga... O si no lo tiene. Lo que está claro es que se aceleran los acontecimientos este agosto.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2019)

EE.UU. busca reequilibrar su Comercio con China... Lo otro me suena a "Cuento chino"... Dicho con todo el respeto que me mereces.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ago 2019)

Ya se verá... Llevan ya unos cuantos años sugiriendo la vuelta al patrón oro y creando la infraestructura necesaria para hacerlo realidad. 

Pero una cosa es sugerir y otra decirle a EEUU que hay jaque mate en pocas jugadas más si no se vuelve al patrón oro. Eso no es una sugerencia, es un oldago a glande. 

A mi no me parecen que vayan de farolillo chino...


----------



## angel220 (29 Ago 2019)

Ojo que todo no esta dicho aun, cada uno lo interprete como quiera
tomada 21:02


----------



## paketazo (29 Ago 2019)

Muy interesante lo que comentas, pero disculpa mi corta capacidad de comprensión al respecto, ya que has citado mi último mensaje.

¿A qué viene esto?

Un saludo


----------



## Ricardgar (29 Ago 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Os dejo el episodio de hoy de Keiser Report.
Como siempre se tratan temas muy interesantes.
Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (29 Ago 2019)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Os dejo el episodio de hoy de Keiser Report.
> Como siempre se tratan temas muy interesantes.
> Un cordial saludo a todos.



Te me has adelantado. El vídeo de hoy es especialmente bueno. Imperdible, diria


----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Ago 2019)

Bueno, la línea argumental del hilo se corresponde con una clara consigna: "el dólar se va a la mierda vamos todos a comprar metales..."
Se me ocurrió preguntar porque vamos a dudar de la solidez de EEUU cuando posee casi todo el oro del mundo y me salieron contestando que "ese oro no lo ha visto nadie..."...
Vaya vaya.,..,
Yo no les creo nada, a ninguno de ustedes...
A corto plazo, la posibilidad de que una moneda de reserva reemplace al dólar es escasa o nula. 
A pesar de los problemas económicos y políticos que enfrenta Estados Unidos, su condición de "refugio seguro" es difícil, por no decir imposible de superar.
O sea, no voy a colaborar con la burbuja de oro y plata que están impulsando...


----------



## AHOREITOR (29 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Bueno, la línea argumental del hilo se corresponde con una clara consigna: "el dólar se va a la mierda vamos todos a comprar metales..."
> Se me ocurrió preguntar porque vamos a dudar de la solidez de EEUU cuando posee casi todo el oro del mundo y me salieron contestando que "ese oro no lo ha visto nadie..."...
> Vaya vaya.,..,
> Yo no les creo nada, a ninguno de ustedes...
> ...



Me parece muy correcto.


----------



## conde84 (29 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Bueno, la línea argumental del hilo se corresponde con una clara consigna: "el dólar se va a la mierda vamos todos a comprar metales..."
> Se me ocurrió preguntar porque vamos a dudar de la solidez de EEUU cuando posee casi todo el oro del mundo y me salieron contestando que "ese oro no lo ha visto nadie..."...
> Vaya vaya.,..,
> Yo no les creo nada, a ninguno de ustedes...
> ...



No sabia yo que este hilo tuviera tanta fuerza como para impulsar esta subida que se esta dando en los metales en los ultimos meses,en el hilo de compra venta entre foreros se ve que mueve tal volumen que hace subir y bajar la plata y el oro, y con el movimiento que hay ultimamente en el,normal que se este dando esta ''burbuja'' repentina. Ya decia yo ultimamente que con lo bien que va la economia mundial y lo tranquilito que esta todo a nivel geopolitico, no me cuadraban estas subidas, y resulta que va a ser todo gracias a este foro que esta impulsando la subida artificialmente.

Respecto al oro de USA: Atención Inversionistas: Las Reservas de Oro en EEUU Casi han Desaparecido. - Day Trading Academy

Luego que cada uno crea lo que quiera creer o, lo que mas le convenga creer.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (29 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> O sea, no voy a colaborar con la burbuja de oro y plata que están impulsando...



Tu te lo pierdes.


----------



## kikepm (30 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Bueno, la línea argumental del hilo se corresponde con una clara consigna: "el dólar se va a la mierda vamos todos a comprar metales..."
> Se me ocurrió preguntar porque vamos a dudar de la solidez de EEUU cuando posee casi todo el oro del mundo y me salieron contestando que "ese oro no lo ha visto nadie..."...
> Vaya vaya.,..,
> Yo no les creo nada, a ninguno de ustedes...
> ...



Nadie de este hilo va a corto plazo con las compras físicas de oro y plata.

Si bien es verdad que es difícil que el dólar pierda su condición de refugio del fiat, no menos cierto es que es un refugio para tontos, por varias razones:

1. El poder de compra del dólar:



2. El balance de la FED y las bajadas de tipos, no auguran nada bueno para el dólar.

3. La aparición de alternativas, además del oro y plata, como refugios aún mayores que cualquier fiat en tiempos de crisis

4. Las burbujas de bonos, tampoco hablan bien de las inversiones "libres de riesgo".


No colabores en la burbuja del oro y la plata, así los que estamos interesados podremos comprarla un poquito más barata.

Yo te recomiendo que inviertas tus ahorros en bonos corporativos a 100 años y al -0,5%. Eso es lo más prudente en estos momentos.


----------



## angel220 (30 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Bueno, la línea argumental del hilo se corresponde con una clara consigna: "el dólar se va a la mierda vamos todos a comprar metales..."
> Se me ocurrió preguntar porque vamos a dudar de la solidez de EEUU cuando posee casi todo el oro del mundo y me salieron contestando que "ese oro no lo ha visto nadie..."...
> Vaya vaya.,..,
> Yo no les creo nada, a ninguno de ustedes...
> ...



Hola buenas, te respondo al sentirme aludido, por el haber respondido a nadie lo ha visto
"en mi caso no pienso que hilo argumental sea el que indicas , si no de hablar de oro y plata y si es colateral hablar del dólar/euro ,personalmente no es que piense que se valla a TPC el dolar, sino el valor/monetario del fiat , ya que todo el sistema esta intercorrelacionado, si te refieres a que una barra de pan se pueda pagar en dólares/euro eso no lo pongo en duda, pero que te cueste 10 o 100 dólares, eso quien puede no asegurarlo "
"en mi caso respecto si nadie lo ha visto, como no conozcas inspectores del Tesoro USA, a presidentes de Fed o presidentes o asimilados USA, objetivamente es una realidad NADIE lo ha visto ni NADIE lo auditado de forma externa, si tu vecino dice que tiene 50 Rolex de oro, y te enseña un papel escrito por el diciéndote que modelos son, pero después de décadas pidiéndole que te los enseñe nunca lo consigues, puedes creértelo o no, pero una cosa esta clara tu información objetiva "es puede tenerlos o no pero yo no los he visto y comprobado que son todos buenos y no tiene alguna falsificacion"
"en mi caso es "dudo de la solidez, de la economía USA", si no la mundial al nivel que conocemos ahora"
" en mi caso "a corto plazo, reemplazar al dolar" sin dudarlo siempre ha pasado con todas las monedas, la pregunta es cual es el corto plazo, un mes , un año, una decada, un siglo? y en que periodo nos encontramos de esa transición, cada uno pensara en que momento se encuentra
"en mi caso , no veo los problemas económicos en los estados, si no que en dos décadas no se han tomado las medidas ni medio correctas, para evitar un daño económico brutal, por los responsables de tomar esas medidas, a la sociedad a todos, entiendo que las elites siempre tienen un plus, pero de eso al descalabro, que sutilmente ya estamos sufriendo, va un buen camino"
Esto es un foro y puedes creer o no en las opiniones , que no dejan de ser eso opiniones y estas en tu perfecto derecho de creerlas o no, para eso esta la comprensión lectora, si de todo el hilo sacas una conclusión personal adecuada a ti, sea favorable o desfavorable, ya valió la pena haber colaborado

Como no, me gustan y no entro en discusiones, y respeto todas las opiniones,como no puede ser de otra forma puedes responderme, pero no habrá mas contestación personal por mi parte. Un saludo


----------



## angel220 (30 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si EEUU tuviera el 74% de las reservas de oro, este país no hubiera sido el impulsor de la eliminación del patrón oro.
> 
> Más bien será que como Francia empezó a pedir oro a cambio de los papeles verdes americanos, estos para que no se les viera el plumero, rompieron con el patrón oro, eso da a entender que no tenían el oro suficiente para cubrir la garantía de todos sus billetitos impresos



Algo que se sabe desde siempre y poco se habla de ello, al nombrar la revocación del patron oro, parece tema tabu.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, yo SÍ que creo que los EE.UU. poseen el Oro que "dicen" tener y bastante más... Esto último me lo reservo por cuanto es un material que tengo reservado para un libro que no sé si verá la luz... De momento, lo dejo aquí como una simple opinión y que ya he formulado en otras ocasiones o sea que tampoco es "nueva" por este hilo. Hace años, SÍ que tenía serias dudas al respecto, pero cuando vi un determinado documento se me disiparon rápidamente.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que el Oro FÍSICO de los EE.UU. sea INSUFICIENTE para cubrir sus necesidades actuales y que incluirían el pago de una Deuda que NO van a pagar y que TAMPOCO están dispuestos a pagar... Eso que lo tengáis MUY CLARO. Y la opción "B" de los estadounidenses ya la conocemos y sino lo tenéis fácil: leeros la Historia de los EE.UU. desde su Independencia...

Llevo muchos años oyendo y leyendo la "cantinela" de que China y Rusia van a cambiar el orden monetario, para acabar instaurando un nuevo Sistema monetario internacional basado en el Oro... A día de hoy, fuera de "postureos" y demás "mandangas" NO hay NADA cierto al respecto. Y os recuerdo que el interés por el Oro es TREMENDAMENTE RECIENTE, tanto en el caso de China como de Rusia. Es más, en estos países el Oro estuvo prohibido para su población hasta tiempos también muy recientes, sino lo tenéis fácil: tirar de hemeroteca... Y ESPERO a quién puede contradecirme sobre esto que comento. Con DATOS y NO con la simple opinión. NO tengo tiempo para perder de forma inútil.

Por otro lado, por aquí se suelen leer, de tanto en tanto, comentarios sobre las Confiscaciones, etc. Bien, pues yo NO estaría muy "tranquilo" de poseer MPs en esos dos países y que tienen una larga TRADICIÓN CONFISCATORIA desde el Estado.

En mi modesta opinión, tanto Rusia como China están haciendo lo mismo que la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí: ACUMULAR un activo SEGURO y SIN CONTRAPARTE porque esperan "algo" en el tiempo y NO muy lejano... Especialmente "llamativa" es la carrera sin tregua que tiene emprendida Rusia desde que Putin llegó al Poder. Estamos hablando de un estadista con amplios conocimientos, pero sobre todo de carácter GEOPOLÍTICO...

En fin, os dejo mi opinión que vale lo que vale... pero como "creador" del hilo tiene todo su sentido. Luego gustará más o menos, pero eso ya NO es "importante". NADIE tiene la "verdad" ABSOLUTA.

He leído un comentario en relación a que existe una "burbuja" en los MPs... En fin, creo que esa opinión NO está fundamentada en CONOCIMIENTOS, tanto de índole monetaria, como económico-financiera o geopolítica, por tanto se la respeto, pero desde luego la considero una buena "muestra" de lo que es el sentir general de la calle: IGNORANCIA sobre la auténtica REALIDAD que nos rodea...

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Ago 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> , si tu vecino dice que tiene 50 Rolex de oro, y te enseña un papel escrito por el diciéndote que modelos son, pero después de décadas pidiéndole que te los enseñe nunca lo consigues, puedes creértelo o no, pero una cosa esta clara tu información objetiva "es puede tenerlos o no pero yo no los he visto y comprobado que son todos buenos y no tiene alguna falsificacion"



Es una clara situación de "Las reservas Schrödinger" (sí, he tenido que mirar en google como se escribe)


----------



## Energia libre (30 Ago 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> En Fort Knox solo hay telarañas.
> 
> En los años 70 el vicepresidente Nelson Rockefeller trasladó el oro usano de EEUU al viejo continente de forma secreta





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, yo SÍ que creo que los EE.UU. poseen el Oro que "dicen" tener y bastante más... Esto último me lo reservo por cuanto es un material que tengo reservado para un libro que no sé si verá la luz... De momento, lo dejo aquí como una simple opinión y que ya he formulado en otras ocasiones o sea que tampoco es "nueva" por este hilo. Hace años, SÍ que tenía serias dudas al respecto, pero cuando vi un determinado documento se me disiparon rápidamente.
> 
> Otra cosa muy distinta es que el Oro FÍSICO de los EE.UU. sea INSUFICIENTE para cubrir sus necesidades actuales y que incluirían el pago de una Deuda que NO van a pagar y que TAMPOCO están dispuestos a pagar... Eso que lo tengáis MUY CLARO. Y la opción "B" de los estadounidenses ya la conocemos y sino lo tenéis fácil: leeros la Historia de los EE.UU. desde su Independencia...
> 
> ...



En el caso de que el oro yanki exista, sería importante saber a quien pertenece si a la reserva federal o al tesoro (Italia se despertó sin conocer el gobierno italiano que las reservas de oro del país eran propiedad de algunos bancos comerciales).
Cuando se suprime la convertibilidad dolar/oro seguro que lo hicieron por algo, quizá el no quedarse sin el oro (De Gaulle no se fiaba un pelo).
Las prisas por robar el oro a Ucrania, a Libia o a Iraq no parece indicar que a los usanos les sobre.
Lo que si se está viendo es que el dolar ya no es confiable y de hecho va en continua bajada el porcentaje sobre el total de divisas; la unión BRICS se estan intercambiando petroleo y mercancias en sus propias divisas y ciertos cohetes y misiles de p.ej. Rusia y China impiden que yankilandia les machaque.
Creo que para el Mundo sería mejor una cesta de monedas o una cripto respaldada por los paises y ambas con colateral en oro que el dolar, como usted insinua la historia de los estados unidos esta basada en guerras permanentes y eso no debería ser tolerable hoy en día, demasiado han hecho sufrir al Mundo con su imperialismo ese maldito imperio del mal.


----------



## libertari (30 Ago 2019)

El oro que Solbes vendió en 2007 "por no ser rentable" valdría hoy un 131% más

El oro que Solbes vendió en 2007 "por no ser rentable" valdría hoy un 131% más


----------



## Higadillas (30 Ago 2019)

libertari dijo:


> El oro que Solbes vendió en 2007 "por no ser rentable" valdría hoy un 131% más
> 
> El oro que Solbes vendió en 2007 "por no ser rentable" valdría hoy un 131% más



La mayoría de los políticos que han gobernado estas últimas décadas deberían ser juzgados y colgados por traición


----------



## angel220 (30 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> En el caso de que el oro yanki exista, sería importante saber a quien pertenece si a la reserva federal o al tesoro (Italia se despertó sin conocer el gobierno italiano que las reservas de oro del país eran propiedad de algunos bancos comerciales).
> Cuando se suprime la convertibilidad dolar/oro seguro que lo hicieron por algo, quizá el no quedarse sin el oro (De Gaulle no se fiaba un pelo).
> Las prisas por robar el oro a Ucrania, a Libia o a Iraq no parece indicar que a los usanos les sobre.
> Lo que si se está viendo es que el dolar ya no es confiable y de hecho va en continua bajada el porcentaje sobre el total de divisas; la unión BRICS se estan intercambiando petroleo y mercancias en sus propias divisas y ciertos cohetes y misiles de p.ej. Rusia y China impiden que yankilandia les machaque.
> Creo que para el Mundo sería mejor una cesta de monedas o una cripto respaldada por los paises y ambas con colateral en oro que el dolar, como usted insinua la historia de los estados unidos esta basada en guerras permanentes y eso no debería ser tolerable hoy en día, demasiado han hecho sufrir al Mundo con su imperialismo ese maldito imperio del mal.



Esa es una de las grandes preguntas y dudas que se tienen sobre sus reservas, CUANTO, DE QUIEN (propietarios y comprometido) Y QUE CALIDAD, mientras todo son hipótesis, rumores, dudas y subspicacias, y lo mejor (o peor) todas con razón aunque motivos y razonamientos sean opuestos


----------



## asqueado (30 Ago 2019)

libertari dijo:


> El oro que Solbes vendió en 2007 "por no ser rentable" valdría hoy un 131% más
> 
> El oro que Solbes vendió en 2007 "por no ser rentable" valdría hoy un 131% más




*Se lo dijo un pajarito, son sus costumbres y demas *


----------



## angel220 (30 Ago 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Es una clara situación de "Las reservas Schrödinger" (sí, he tenido que mirar en google como se escribe)



Entonces la única solución es esperar a que retiren la caja y ver si el gato esta vivo o muerto.


----------



## esseri (30 Ago 2019)

Spoiler: Doc


----------



## pamarvilla (30 Ago 2019)

libertari dijo:


> El oro que Solbes vendió en 2007 "por no ser rentable" valdría hoy un 131% más
> 
> El oro que Solbes vendió en 2007 "por no ser rentable" valdría hoy un 131% más



Buenasss

Al hilo de la noticia sobre la "visionaria" venta del superministro Solbes, hay en ella algún dato de interés:

*"España sigue siendo hoy uno de los 20 países con mayores reservas de oro del mundo*... algo más de *281,6 toneladas*, de las 33.871,36 toneladas que se tienen en reserva en todo el mundo, según los últimos datos del *Consejo Mundial del Oro* (World Gold Council)." 

*"El mayor tenedor de oro es Estados Unidos*, que acumula casi la cuarta parte del total mundial."

Salu2


----------



## angel220 (30 Ago 2019)

esseri dijo:


>



el Zanx por las risas que me estoy hechando, a costa de Manolito algo bueno debía tener la mañana


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2019)

Hola, AgAu: Ya he dicho que ese documento es fruto de una larga investigación y que tiene un PRECIO en el mercado como para colocarlo alegremente en un foro. Tengo claro que primero tengo que hacerme con una copia (difícil), verificar algunos de los datos que ahí se dicen y, sobre todo, las firmas de quiénes lo suscribieron. Resumiendo: Sólo lo publicaré en un libro que trate sobre el tema. Supongo que lo entenderás y a malas le podéis leer las "gracias" al "pavo" que NO sabe escribir...

Respecto a Fort Knox observo demasiado desconocimiento... Por ejemplo: ¿Sabíais que en 1993 se almacenó allí una gran cantidad de Sulfato de Morfina? ¿Y eso? Porque en determinadas "situaciones", hay más cosas aparte del Oro que son NECESARIAS...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (30 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, AgAu: Ya he dicho que ese documento es fruto de una larga investigación y que tiene un PRECIO en el mercado como para colocarlo alegremente en un foro. Tengo claro que primero tengo que hacerme con una copia (difícil), verificar algunos de los datos que ahí se dicen y, sobre todo, las firmas de quiénes lo suscribieron. Resumiendo: Sólo lo publicaré en un libro que trate sobre el tema. Supongo que lo entenderás y a malas le podéis leer las "gracias" al "pavo" que NO sabe escribir...
> 
> Respecto a Fort Knox observo demasiado desconocimiento... Por ejemplo: ¿Sabíais que en 1993 se almacenó allí una gran cantidad de Sulfato de Morfina? ¿Y eso? Porque en determinadas "situaciones", hay más cosas aparte del Oro que son NECESARIAS...
> 
> Saludos.



Lo del documento creo que lo entendemos todos o casi todos, pero lo dela morfina solo es valido si tienes antes M16 y cajas de 5,56 , sin M16 la morfina y todo lo demas no vale, en el suspuesto para el que vale la morfina, y se guardaba donde dices, no olvidemos que es una base militar, para uso militar, el supuesto ese es mas útil y valioso un M16 o un Ak47, que la morfina ya la conseguiras, y el …., tb lo conseguiras


----------



## esseri (30 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, AgAu: Ya he dicho que ese documento es fruto de una larga investigación y que tiene un PRECIO en el mercado como para colocarlo alegremente en un foro. Tengo claro que primero tengo que hacerme con una copia (difícil), verificar algunos de los datos que ahí se dicen y, sobre todo, las firmas de quiénes lo suscribieron. Resumiendo: Sólo lo publicaré en un libro que trate sobre el tema. Supongo que lo entenderás y *a malas le podéis leer las "gracias" al "pavo" que NO sabe escribir...*
> 
> Respecto a Fort Knox observo demasiado desconocimiento... Por ejemplo: ¿Sabíais que en 1993 se almacenó allí una gran cantidad de Sulfato de Morfina? ¿Y eso? Porque en determinadas "situaciones", hay más cosas aparte del Oro que son NECESARIAS...
> 
> Saludos.





Ah!...k tampoko kieres k el personal lea lo k le salga de los wevox ? Sueño húmedo, eh ???

Te apuesto un tubo de onzas de oro a k si nos sometemos a un dictado en el hilo el k lo escribe sin faltas soy yo, analfabeto con ínfulas divorciáo de la realidá. Es más...te resto una onza de esas diez por cada falta de horto-grafía k cometa ( o aumento el botín, si palmo - es un decir, eh ? ...no flixpes, k kagas la kolekÇao - )

Unos no enseñamos lo k tenemos...y otros inventan lo k no tienen. Kuestión d´estilo, kabayero.

En fin...apostar y kayar. 

p.d. Te lo acepto en 6 idiomas. No me digas k no te lo pongo a wevo, hinjiniero...


----------



## tastas (30 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> Creo que para el Mundo sería mejor una cesta de monedas o una cripto respaldada por los paises y ambas con colateral en oro que el dolar,



Las criptomonedas respaldadas por X son los padres. 
O no requiere confianza en terceras partes, es abierta, inmutable y fácil de verificar por uno mismo o no es una criptomoneda.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (30 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Las criptomonedas respaldadas por X son los padres.
> O no requiere confianza en terceras partes, es abierta, inmutable y *fácil de verificar* por uno mismo o no es una criptomoneda.
> 
> Taptap



Por más vueltas k le doy...la verdá es k el mayor lastre del metal, es ése : Unas auditorías IMPOSIBLES entre trileros.


----------



## asqueado (30 Ago 2019)

*Pues parece ser que la cosa esta muy malita y peor que se va a poner
Hoy me he encontrado a un amigo que esta metido en esto de los MP,s ( platero) y esta asustado no, lo siguiente, se dedica a la exportacion, al igual que muchos de mi ciudad, Emiratos Arabes, norte de Europa, etc, y me ha contado que todos los pedidos que tenia realizados de todos sus clientes de los diferentes paises, o bien los han suspendido, o lo han reducido a 1/3, pero que esto no le pasa solo a el, me ha empezado a decir nombres de gente que conozco y esta en las mismas circunstancias, es mas me ha dicho que si esto continua asi se vera obligado a mandar a parte de sus empleados al paro, no los puede tener con los brazos cruzados, porque pagar sueldos, SS, etc. no hay empresa que lo aguante sin tener trabajo.*


----------



## esseri (30 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Puex klaro,,, k coxas tienes, es como un konkurso de poyas, kien krees k iría, pues los k la tienen bien jrande, o alguno que bebe guisky dyc sin komplexos... los demáx se la guardan para k no se sepa que la tienen pekenya.
> 
> Eso mismo hacen lo Bobiernos, hablar, decir y farolear, pero k nadie hentre en sus bodegas a kontar sus horos k aluego se dexcuvre k no era para tanto, sino para tontos.



Sep...pero esos kuentos ya no son un imperativo. Ése es el salto kualitativo d´estos tiempos k corren.

De ahí el apunte del forero...y , para mí, el mayor valor añadido de las cryptos ( respekto a los MPs - las segundas tienen otras ventajas frente a éstos...pero en términos de una implantación global o en cualkier caso, masiva...la logística de confirmación es un lastre posiblemente inasumible para un sistema de circulación de pasta a las velocidades k se rekiere actualmente -).

Podéis hablar u obviar el asunto, yo no kiero detonar ningún oxtópik - en un hilo en el k se respetan casi con ejemplaridá , cosa k me enkanta -...pero sí dejar clara una cosa : Sois precisamente los defensores del dinero sólido los primeros interesáos en aproximaros a esos sistemas - de retención, krezimiento , trasmisión y redistribuzión de rikeza AUTOVALIDABLES - . Y akabaréis "en Roma" antes o después maldiziendo el tiempo perdido ( y no es un reprotxe, sino una reflexión absolutamente desinteresada ). Y ello no representa konflikto alguno...una vez entendido , se ve con total claridá.

end oxtópik


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# AgAu: Existía un proyecto conjunto para realizar un libro en el que se iba a introducir ese documento más otras cosas que he conseguido, pero me parece que está parado o cancelado. Yo iba a tener un capítulo del mismo. En el proyecto estaban propuestos varios autores y creo que entre ellos estaban Spielzeug y también Unai... En cualquier caso, si algún día publico un libro sobre este tema ya lo incluiría después de verificar lo que he apuntado.

# angel220: Los EE.UU. tienen muchos más lugares donde almacenan armas y TODOS aquellos elementos que tengan valor estratégico... Lo del Sulfato de Morfina es CONOCIDO. Es más, ya en 1955, durante la Guerra Fría, Fort Knox abrió su bóveda a toneladas de Opio...

Creo que desconoces el valor que tienen esas sustancias durante una Guerra y más si falla el "suministro"... Está claro que me refiero a una situación de Guerra Mundial.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (30 Ago 2019)

K la historia no sea referencia respecto a un avance es de una lógica aplastante. En ello está el avance : En la transgresión de referencias históricas para, normalmente, la optimización de sus propiedades ( k , obviamente, carecen de referentes anteriores ).

Y la base metalera de la acuñación no está en cuestión, al menos por mix partex...y te diría k kizás ni el rol de ese sistema monetario. ( Al menos, parece válido o, sobre todo, infinitamente mejor k el actual ).

Éso sí : Comparando sin prejuicios...sigo creyendo k la autovalidación pública e instantánea es un plus absolutamente PARTICULAR y rotundo en un sistema monetario. K la credibilidad de uno resida en los marujeos globales respecto a unas bóvedas inaccesibles lo dice todo. Y lo peor no es éso, sino k un sistema FÍSICO de validación se antoja , siempre, precario respekto a otros disponibles. Por su propia naturaleza...SIEMPRE. Podría valer para cuestiones puntuales...pero para un sistema público ultra rápido de gestión monetaria, NO. Apoyarlo, probablemente...optimizarlo, NO.

& end oxtópik - salvo quotes -.


----------



## Higadillas (30 Ago 2019)

Hay que ir con mucho ojo, y la cosa empeorará exponencialmente según se incremente el precio en papelillos del colores


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... Como decía en mi post de esta mañana, los EE.UU. NO tienen la menor intención de pagar su Deuda y van a seguir aumentándola hasta que esto acabe PETANDO... Y TAMPOCO van a dejar implementar un Sistema monetario internacional que les PERJUDIQUE.

Y os dejo un buen enlace...

- PRECIOUS METALS NOW LOOK BETTER THAN EVER: U.S. Government Debt Surges $450 Billion In August – SRSrocco Report

# putabolsa: Yo a estos precios ya NO compro Oro y muchísimo menos cuanto más arriba se vaya -que se irá...-. Y en la Plata voy a tener que seleccionar algunas colecciones, porque a partir de los $20 ya compraré exclusivamente para ellas. Ya doy por buenas las cantidades de MPs que poseo, perooooo si algo se pusiera a precio en una corrección interesante TAMPOCO lo dejaría pasar.

Saludos.


----------



## Goldman (30 Ago 2019)

Los soberanos a spot -10% ya si eso me los quedo yo.


----------



## angel220 (30 Ago 2019)

Pregunto/conjeturo podría ser este rebote del dólar de esta ultima semana o lo que quede, una presión añadida a J.Powell, para bajar tipos un poco mas,de lo que desea para contentar a Trump, Trump quiere 100 puntos y ya sabemos como piensa la otra parte


----------



## Energia libre (30 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *Pues parece ser que la cosa esta muy malita y peor que se va a poner
> Hoy me he encontrado a un amigo que esta metido en esto de los MP,s ( platero) y esta asustado no, lo siguiente, se dedica a la exportacion, al igual que muchos de mi ciudad, Emiratos Arabes, norte de Europa, etc, y me ha contado que todos los pedidos que tenia realizados de todos sus clientes de los diferentes paises, o bien los han suspendido, o lo han reducido a 1/3, pero que esto no le pasa solo a el, me ha empezado a decir nombres de gente que conozco y esta en las mismas circunstancias, es mas me ha dicho que si esto continua asi se vera obligado a mandar a parte de sus empleados al paro, no los puede tener con los brazos cruzados, porque pagar sueldos, SS, etc. no hay empresa que lo aguante sin tener trabajo.*



ñ
No lo pillo, el señor amigo tuyo es platero y tenía un montón de encargos para esos países y ahora se los han anulado.
Pero porqué no quieren la plata, sale muy cara.
No entiendo que quieres decir perdona.


----------



## angel220 (30 Ago 2019)

Casi se dan un besito a ver como termina para el lunes
tomada 20:36



hora 20:50 primer besito
Hora 21,01 los verdes superando a los rojos por primera vez desde desde el 31 de mayo, que claudicaron
hora 21:10 poco duro la alegria en la casa del pobre


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Ago 2019)

RBI raises gold holdings by 9%

El Banco central de la India compro 51, 93 toneladas de oro el año pasado. La mayor compra desde 2009-2010

Los bancos centrales de Asia adquiriendo oro. Los acuerdos de comercio bilaterales en divisas locales requieren un colateral y el colateral no es el dólar... Precisamente surgen para evitar el dólar y ese colateral se puede conseguir en los mercados de oro denominado en divisas locales que han ido apareciendo en los países de la zona en los últimos años. 

Este tipo de acuerdos seguirán extendiéndose para evitar el señoreaje que ejerce EEUU con el dólar. Los mecanismos de pago evitando el Swift ya funcionan desde hace algún tiempo. El sistema monetario alternativo al dólar se referencia, como no puede ser de otra forma, en el oro.


----------



## asqueado (30 Ago 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> ñ
> No lo pillo, el señor amigo tuyo es platero y tenía un montón de encargos para esos países y ahora se los han anulado.
> Pero porqué no quieren la plata, sale muy cara.
> No entiendo que quieres decir perdona.



Tu lo has dicho, como ejemplo compras plata y oro a los precios que esta, y dentro de unos dias, pega un bajonaso, que ocurre que has hecho el gili, pues se estan quitesitos en que le fabriquen las piezas que quieran, ten en cuenta, que no son una docena ni dos, son miles las piezas que se encargan y eso son unos pocos de euros o dolares.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2019)

Os dejo una anécdota histórica que puede ser cierta o NO, pero que desde luego es bastante desconocida...

- Arquímedes y el problema de la corona de oro del rey Hierón

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2019)

Y también os dejo el COT que se ha publicado hoy...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - August 30, 2019

La lectura que hago del mismo es que siguen habiendo MUCHOS CORTOS entre los Comerciales y así NO se puede subir... Ya comenté en su momento que esos Cortos iban a frenar la subida y, de momento, ha sido así. A no ser que salgan "imponderables" o que se "reaviven" otros, lo más normal es que el Oro se acerque a los $1490 y ya veríamos... Después debería venir una subida interesante y cuyo objetivo fijo en los $1620 más o menos...

¿Y la Plata? Se observa más "neutralidad", pero la verdad es que creo que debe consolidar en los niveles actuales antes de afrontar el gran reto que suponen las resistencias situadas en los $20,312 y los $21,007... Superado este último nivel, la Plata podría "dispararse"... aunque creo que quedan aún bastantes meses por delante.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (31 Ago 2019)

Si eres txatarrero ( no premium ) la autenticidad o no no implica necesariamente timo.

En Euskadi ( Gipuzkoa & Iparralde - País Vasco francés - zonas ambas de residencia histórica de la aristocracia hispano gabatxa ahorradora en Oro ) los soberanos falsos , espléndidas copias, son legión. Pero manteniendo impecables sus proporciones de Oro. hay troqueles funcionando hace medio siglo. Y el objetivo no era timar...sino blanquear/resetear metal, reintegrarlo al sistema. Ese Oro está hoy absolutamente absorvido e integrado al mercado de MPs. ( Aunque conocidos joyeros/numis artistas de ello, retirados ya hace tiempo ).

Moneda Falsa...Oro auténtico. Cero problemas.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2019)

En la mañana de ayer comenté que el interés de Rusia y China por el Oro era MUY RECIENTE... Bien, ahí os dejo un artículo que cita que las reservas de Oro de Rusia eran del... ¡2%! hace una década...

- Central banks' love affair with gold continues as currency wars threaten outlook — ANZ

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2019)

https://www.textileexcellence.com/news/india-china-russia-take-the-lead-in-de-dollarising-trade/

Un artículo muy interesante para ver la tendencia en alza de acuerdos de comercio bilaterales en divisas locales sin usar el dólar. El artículo es de enero de este año y muestra lo avanzado que está el proceso.

Recordemos las tres funciones del dinero: unidad de cuenta, medio de intercambio y reserva de valor. En esto acuerdos, las divisas locales cumplen las dos primeras pero la función de reserva de valor la da el colateral que se use para la transacción.

Qué colateral usar como reserva de valor si no se usa el dólar?
Oro físico. Por algo se construyen nuevas bovedas en esos países.

Dónde conseguir oro físico?
En los mercados de oro mundiales donde acepten la divisa que tengas como reserva de valor. En los otros mercados sólo puedes adquirirlo si tienes reservas de la divisa a la que esté referenciada, es decir, si tienes una balanza de comercio favorable frente a ese país y un acuerdo de comercio bilaterales en las divisas que participen en la transaccion.

O bien cambiar la reserva de valor actual por el nuevo colateral allí donde la acepten. Que ocurre con ese mercado de oro donde aceptan dólares? Que recibe mucha demanda y si no puede satisfacerla quebrara. Mientras quiebra, se intentará ajustar via precio haciendo que se desconecte del resto de mercados de oro.

En el articulo del otro día, Rusia decia que en el mercado de oro de Moscú se puede adquirir oro más barato respecto a precio en dólares si se paga en rublos, claro...

Qué ocurre en el mercado de oro de Shanghai?

Did The System Collapse?

Si esta página no miente, hay un sobrespot de 230 dolares. El mercado de oro mundial está roto y con el se acaba el sistema monetario actual basado en el dólar . Los dólares solo pueden ser liquidados por oro en EEUU y allí se están dirigiendo...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2019)

NI DE COÑA...

- Shanghai Gold Benchmark ǀ Shanghai Gold Fix Converter | SGE Historical Prices

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NI DE COÑA...
> 
> - Shanghai Gold Benchmark ǀ Shanghai Gold Fix Converter | SGE Historical Prices
> 
> Saludos.



No he tenido tiempo ni ganas para pasar de gramo de oro en yuanes a onza de oro en dólares. En principio el último link que he dejado hace esa operación automáticamente.

Si alguien tiene ganas de hacer cuentas que confirme que la pagina did the sistem collapse funciona bien o no...

Aprovecho el post para poner un artículo en el que Medvedev afirma que el comercio en rublos es la prioridad absoluta de Rusia :

China and Russia look to ditch the dollar with new payments system


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2019)

358,66 x 31,10 = 11.154,326 : 7,15620 = $1558,69... Es decir que tiene un ligero sobrespot y en línea con el que allí se produce, pero desde luego lejos de la BARBARIDAD apuntada.

Ha sido un cálculo rápido... Igual me he equivocado y si es así ya me rectificarán... Yo me voy a dormir.


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> 358,66 x 31,10 = 11.154,326 : 7,15620 = $1558,69... Es decir que tiene un ligero sobrespot y en línea con el que allí se produce, pero desde luego lejos de la BARBARIDAD apuntada.
> 
> Ha sido un cálculo rápido... Igual me he equivocado y si es así ya me rectificarán... Yo me voy a dormir.



Parece que han desactualizado la página, disculpas por no haberlo comprobado 

Saludos!


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2019)

Yo también la seguía antes a diario pero hace unos años que no me actualizo yo. 

Prepararse para un posible hard reset monetario require mucho tiempo para un ex urbanita, llevar la huerta, los animales aprender a buscar setas, cazar, pescar, hacer conservas... Además es más entretenido que estar buscando noticias en Internet 

Saludos!


----------



## angel220 (31 Ago 2019)

30.08.2019
ORO Y PLATA MIRAN MEJOR QUE NUNCA A medida que la deuda del gobierno de EE. UU. Aumenta $ 450 mil millones


----------



## asqueado (31 Ago 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo también la seguía antes a diario pero hace unos años que no me actualizo yo.
> 
> Prepararse para un posible hard reset monetario require mucho tiempo para un ex urbanita, llevar la huerta, los animales aprender a buscar setas, cazar, pescar, hacer conservas... Además es más entretenido que estar buscando noticias en Internet
> 
> Saludos!



Hoy en dia una inmensa mayoria de ciudadanos no sabe hacer o buscar lo que usted comenta
El campo y la naturaleza nos da una serie de alimentos que muchos ni saben lo que es, ni nuncan han escuchado su nombre
Disfruto cuando me voy un dia al campo y segun la epoca, puedo coger plantas de Vinagreras, tagarninas, collejas, cogumelos, niscalos, aparte de los ya conocidos esparragos y setas, estas ultimas hay que saber cogerlas donde se encuentren junto a los chopos, alamos, fresnos o cardos, todas ellas seran comestibles, la recogidas de todas estas plantas nos lo enseñaron a recolectar nuestros familiares, donde podemos hacer unas buenas tortillas o ponerlos a la plancha, alguno se sorprenderia de su exquisited


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2019)

Hola, Spielzeug: Tampoco pasa NADA, vamos que NO era tan "importante", pero SÍ que DISTORSIONABA la REALIDAD. Mira, tú sabes que hemos tenido en el pasado debates muy amplios e interesantes sobre unos temas en los que tenemos visiones MUY DIFERENTES. A día de hoy, y a medida que pasan los años, la "balanza" se está inclinando de mi lado... Otra cosa muy distinta es que tú y otros sigáis teniendo unas determinadas "expectativas" que ¡Ojo! se pueden cumplir, pero lo más probable es que NO. Tan simple como que para derribar a un Imperio como el estadounidense se van a necesitar otras "armas" y por ahí NADIE va a salir ganando...

Mira, Spielzeug, afortunadamente tengo familiares y amigos que residen en muchos países, incluidos los asiáticos, de manera que muchas veces NO tengo que consultar Internet para hacerme una "idea" de lo que está sucediendo por esos mundos de "Dios". Por ejemplo, hace muy pocas semanas que han llegado unos familiares de un viaje por Indonesia y qué quieres que te diga... La MISERIA se palpa en cualquier lugar del país, hasta que llegas a Bali y todos sabemos porqué...

¿La India? Más de lo MISMO... ¿Quién compra Oro allí? Pues la gente "adinerada", ya que la renta promedio anual es de 1746 Euros y así POCO Oro puede comprar la gente de la calle... Bastante hacen con subsistir. SÍ que tienen una Cultura milenaria y muy arraigada a los MPs, pero cuando NO se puede comprar, NO se compra... Vamos como por estos lares, aunque nuestros estándares de vida están a "años luz" de los de allí.

SÍ, que para "compensar", la gente con unos medios un poco más elevados están comprando bastante Plata y así nos lo indican los flujos que nos llegan desde ese país.

Spielzeug, te deseo lo mejor en esta nueva etapa que inicias en tu vida. Yo NO tengo tan "claro" a dónde nos dirigimos y soy tremendamente PESIMISTA. Lo siento...

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2019)

Fernando, no hablo de la situación a pie de calle de los países asiáticos sino de los tratados comerciales entre ellos. Aunque la gente de a pie no se pueda permitir comprar oro, indirectamente si lo esta usando ya que es el colateral que se requiere para el comercio exterior del país en el que viva.

Estos tratados bilaterales de comercio en divisas locales van a seguir aumentando e incluirán a un número cada vez mayor de países que dejarán de necesitar tener reservas en dólares. La nueva ruta de la seda empezando a negociar con países de África y América latina. Es cuestión de tiempo que el dólar deje de ser necesario para el comercio mundial.

Creo que no se está negociando un nuevo tratado comercial con China sino las bases de un nuevo sistema monetario. Ya se verá...

Gracias por los buenos deseos, la verdad es que estoy contento con el cambio. Llevo ya más de 3 años viviendo en el campo y espero no tener que volver a la ciudad haya reset monetario bueno o malo. 

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2019)

Hola, GOLDGOLD: Me parece que NO es como apuntas... En la Biblioteca Nacional se custodia el original del "Tratado de Amistad, arreglo de diferencias y límites entre su Majestad Católica el Rey de España y los Estados Unidos de América", así como el volumen memorialístico en el que el embajador plenipotenciario Luis de Onís daba cuenta de las negociaciones, que suponían la venta de los terrenos al Este de Misissipi a cambio de 5 millones de Dólares de la época y unos terrenos equivalentes al Norte de Texas, con los que España confiaba en mantener esta colonia.

Para más "inri": los 5 millones de Dólares NO se cobraron NUNCA, ya que posteriormente se aplicaron para abonar reclamaciones de EE.UU. a España...

Y me dejo en el "tintero" la venta de Louisiana a Francia... O como unos PÉSIMOS GOBERNANTES fueron también CÓMPLICES en la descomposición final del que fue nuestro Imperio...

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2019)

VfS | 100-Euro-Goldmünze

Por si a alguien le interesa, la fabrica de moneda y tiembre alemana pone a la venta monedas de oro de media onza por debajo del precio actual del oro. A 626 euros la pieza.

Es una edición limitada y se acaba el plazo de pedidos el 12 de septiembre. Parece ser que cuando pusieron el precio no contaban con la subida del oro que ha habido


----------



## asqueado (31 Ago 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Fernando, no hablo de la situación a pie de calle de los países asiáticos sino de los tratados comerciales entre ellos. Aunque la gente de a pie no se pueda permitir comprar oro, indirectamente si lo esta usando ya que es el colateral que se requiere para el comercio exterior del país en el que viva.
> 
> Estos tratados bilaterales de comercio en divisas locales van a seguir aumentando e incluirán a un número cada vez mayor de países que dejarán de necesitar tener reservas en dólares. La nueva ruta de la seda empezando a negociar con países de África y América latina. Es cuestión de tiempo que el dólar deje de ser necesario para el comercio mundial.
> 
> ...



Le felicito Sr. Spielzeug, entonces sabe apreciar ya lo que es la tranquilidad de tanto ruido y contaminacion, en el que no le moleste el vecino gili, me imagino que tendra ya su buena conejera y gallinero, donde todos los dias se comera los huevos mas frescos de la zona y si tiene algunos metros donde dejar sueltas a las gallinas mejor, para que piquen los gusanos y hierbajos, un pequeño huerto con la siembra de patatas, tomates, pimientos, etc. le sirve como entretenimiento y son productos ecologicos y si ademas le gusta la naturaleza, miel sobre hojuelas


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2019)

Hola, Spielzeug: Eso que comentas yo NO te lo voy a cuestionar, porque es así... Esos países NO tienen más remedio que utilizar el Oro como colateral porque sus monedas NO valen casi NADA... Por tanto, si además quieren "drenar" Dólares estadounidenses del Sistema, TAMPOCO les queda otra "solución... Y, además, el Oro se utiliza en el intercambio de BIENES TANGIBLES, por tanto lejos de los tejemanejes financieros que todos conocemos.

De hecho, ya sabes que SIEMPRE he abogado por un Sistema monetario internacional basado en una "Cesta" de BIENES TANGIBLES, básicamente de Materias Primas y donde el Oro, junto al Petróleo, deberían tener una ponderación importante. Luego ya vendría la Plata para apoyar un Sistema bimetálico y que ha sido el más habitual a lo largo de la Historia de la Humanidad, al menos desde las primeras civilizaciones con "cara y ojos".

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Spielzeug: Eso que comentas yo NO te lo voy a cuestionar, porque es así... Esos países NO tienen más remedio que utilizar el Oro como colateral porque sus monedas NO valen casi NADA... Por tanto, si además quieren "drenar" Dólares estadounidenses del Sistema, TAMPOCO les queda otra "solución... Y, además, el Oro se utiliza en el intercambio de BIENES TANGIBLES, por tanto lejos de los tejemanejes financieros que todos conocemos.



Es que eso supone un cambio de paradigma monetario. El valor de esas divisas dependerá del oro que posea su emisor no de los dólares que emita EEUU. El señoreaje a través del dólar tiene los dias (o años) contados.

Para prevenir desmadres monetarios por parte de los actores implicadosen este nuevo sistema monetario, es necesario un mercado de oro denominado en la divisa local. El arbitraje entre las distintas plazas debería impedirlo y evitar así la tentación de imprimir divisa para aprovecharse del resto.

El problema de EEUU es que ante una guerra económica, sólo puede usar armas económicas. En su caso el dólar. Pero cuanto más lo use como arma, más países se unirán a este nuevo modelo para defenderse de ello, hasta que el dólar sea una divisa local como el resto, con un mercado de oro en dólares que reflejara la devaluacion real del dólar frente al oro.


----------



## Eyman (31 Ago 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> VfS | 100-Euro-Goldmünze
> 
> Por si a alguien le interesa, la fabrica de moneda y tiembre alemana pone a la venta monedas de oro de media onza por debajo del precio actual del oro. A 626 euros la pieza.
> 
> Es una edición limitada y se acaba el plazo de pedidos el 12 de septiembre. Parece ser que cuando pusieron el precio no contaban con la subida del oro que ha habido




Hola, muy buenas, sigo este hilo desde hace relativamente poco y si bien plata compré a principios de año, en oro estoy casi desguarnecido.

En principio estas monedas parecen interesantes, me gusta la medida de media onza, sigo las medias onzas de oro american eagle en coinvest y éstas alemanas son sensiblemente más baratas. 
¿Por qué tan baratas? ¿Qué problemas podría dar su adquisición? ¿Quizá a la hora de venderlas habría más problemas por no ser tan conocida?


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2019)

Eyman dijo:


> Hola, muy buenas, sigo este hilo desde hace relativamente poco y si bien plata compré a principios de año, en oro estoy casi desguarnecido.
> 
> En principio estas monedas parecen interesantes, me gusta la medida de media onza, sigo las medias onzas de oro american eagle en coinvest y éstas alemanas son sensiblemente más baratas.
> ¿Por qué tan baratas? ¿Qué problemas podría dar su adquisición? ¿Quizá a la hora de venderlas habría más problemas por no ser tan conocida?



Se supone que las pusieron a ese precio a la venta el 1 de agosto y la inscripción de los que estén interesados es hasts el 12 de septiembre, luego ya harían el envío y envian también a España por lo que he visto. Se puede hacer un pedido máximo de 10 monedas, si la demanda superase la tirada, se comprometen a dar al menos una a cada inscrito.

Son monedas de oro puro que en Alemania se consideran oro de inversión. Puedes ver precios en diferentes sitios online alemanes de tiradas de años anteriores. En Alemania son conocidas y se compran o venden sin problemas en cualquier tienda de oro de inversión. Pero en España no son tan conocidas ni hay tantas tiendas donde comprar y vender. Eso si, no deja de ser oro de 24 kilates y no son tan feas como las de la fábrica de moneda española.

En Geiger las compran y las venden por ejemplo :

Goldmünzen

Por cierto que el año pasado casi 100 toneladas de oro tuvo que importar Alemania para satisfacer la demanda interna.


----------



## alicate (31 Ago 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, GOLDGOLD: Me parece que NO es como apuntas... En la Biblioteca Nacional se custodia el original del "Tratado de Amistad, arreglo de diferencias y límites entre su Majestad Católica el Rey de España y los Estados Unidos de América", así como el volumen memorialístico en el que el embajador plenipotenciaria a Luis de Onís daba cuenta de las negociaciones, que suponían la venta de los terrenos al Este de Misissipi a cambio de 5 millones de Dólares de la época y unos terrenos equivalentes al Norte de Texas, con los que España confiaba en mantener esta colonia.
> 
> Para más "inri": los 5 millones de Dólares NO se cobraron NUNCA, ya que posteriormente se aplicaron para abonar reclamaciones de EE.UU. a España...
> 
> ...



No es normal que desde el reinado de los reyes católicos tengamos tan pésimos gobernantes. En mi opinión, nos la tienen jurada desde "algo" que pasó en dicho reinado....
Perdon por el off topic y saludos metaleros!!


----------



## Pintxen (31 Ago 2019)

Tienen buena pinta, no? Son una buena opción para todo aquél que se haya quedado un poco justo en sus reservas de oro.

Golgod, en la página pone que los gastos de envío te costarían unos 22 €, por lo tanto si envían.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# alicate: Ese "algo" que sucedió durante el reinado de los Reyes Católicos fue el descubrimiento de América y que modificó profundamente la Historia mundial... Por esa vía, España obtendría grandes cantidades de Oro y Plata que NO nos sirvieron de NADA... Las malditas guerras de Religión se llevaron casi todos esos MPs, además los piratas y corsarios ingleses, franceses y otros más también "colaboraron" en nuestro "despojo"...

De todas formas, hay que situarse en el contexto de la época para tener una opinión más objetiva de lo que pudo suceder... Lo digo porque yo soy anti monárquico por naturaleza, de ahí mi referencia al "contexto". Y, obviamente, me inclino más por los Austrias que por los Borbones, aunque parece que entre éstos destacaron Carlos III y Fernando VI.

Perooooo es que los españoles hemos sido SIEMPRE muy "burros" en cuanto a saber distinguir entre lo menos malo de lo más malo.... Por ejemplo, Amadeo I de Saboya parece que era un mejor Rey que los últimos Borbones de esa época. Y entre José I Bonaparte ("Pepe Botella") y Fernando VII me parece que NO había "color"... ¿No? Luego, del IMPRESENTABLE "Campechano" qué vamos a decir que NO sea de conocimiento y escarnio público.

# putabolsa: Max Keiser es un "elemento" que me gusta seguir, pero es muy "tendencioso" cuando prospecciona precios que a mí me parecen absurdos en relación al BitCoin. Imagino que él debe tener una posición personal MUY FUERTE ahí.

Respecto al USD, estoy plenamente convencido de que NO tardaremos en ver como los estadounidenses lo devalúan... Aunque vete a saber, porque un día hay una de cal y otro día una de arena en la "Opereta" de estos malos "actores" que son Trump y Xi.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Desde luego, son una auténtica OFERTA en estos momentos... Me "choca" MUCHO el precio, pero debe ser por el motivo explicado por Spielzeug o, simplemente, porque quieren colocar toda la emisión de golpe y que van a conseguir.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante una vez más Ray Dalio...

- Ray Dalio warns of 'serious problems' and a bond 'blow-off' as a repeat of the late 1930s looms

Al final del artículo, tenéis un enlace al original.

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardgar (1 Sep 2019)

Buenos días a todos.
Os dejo el enlace del último episodio de Keiser Report.
En él, se trata el tema de la manipulación del mercado de MP´s.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Yo sigo esperando una corrección que llegue más o menos a los $1490 y entonces esperar a ver qué pasa... NO se pueden descartar los $1440,80. De todas formas, TODO está montado en torno a un Casino, de manera que poco podemos vaticinar en el corto plazo... Desde luego, "menda lerenda" NO entra si no ve precios mucho más bajos que los actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (1 Sep 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> O que saben algo que los demás no sabemos... a mi no me cuadra tampoco ese precio para media onza un 15% menor que en el sitio más barato.
> 
> Es posible que a pesar del Rallye que todos hemos presenciado, vuelvan a colocar el precio del oro a 600 Eur. la media onza (1140 Eur/oz). Me lo ha dicho Jarella .
> 
> Viendo como funciona este camarote de los hermanos Marx (economía) algo me dice que me siente a esperar y no mover ficha alguna hasta finales de Octubre, y así lo haré.



Depende todo de cuando hizo PUBLICO el precio de la moneda de forma oficial, si el Emisor es un Organismo serio, debería mantener el precio inicial ofertado SOLO a la tirada comprometida si lo subiera o bajara a conveniencia, debería perder toda credibilidad futura.
Que se ajuste el precio a siguientes tiradas ya seria lo normal, por lo que creo que no contaron con la subida y prefieren ser serios (no olvidemos de que pais estamos hablando) y mantener el precio oficial antes que perder credibilidad, y no olvidemos si ya hay pedidos pre-abonados que deberían ser todos los realizado, el lio que supondría, por lo que entiendo que ha sido un contrapié solo pero sin ninguna importancia para ellos. Un saludo

P.D: alguna información o twit encontra de los aranceles contra china hoy? o esperamos a twit mañana


----------



## Pintxen (1 Sep 2019)

Además, qué importa a qué precio esté HOY el oro? Supongo que ellos la materia prima la tienen comprada hace tiempo, por lo tanto mucho más barata y no van a perder dinero, van a ganar algo menos. Como ha comentado Angel no sería serio que subieran el precio.
Yo creo que es una muy buena oportunidad.


----------



## Leunam (1 Sep 2019)

Buenas, ¿alguno puede dar pistas de cómo se adquiere esa moneda sin tener ni idea de alemán? el traductor de gugel se lía con los formularios.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## menok (1 Sep 2019)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, ¿alguno puede dar pistas de cómo se adquiere esa moneda sin tener ni idea de alemán? el traductor de gugel se lía con los formularios.
> 
> Saludos y gracias





Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, ¿alguno puede dar pistas de cómo se adquiere esa moneda sin tener ni idea de alemán? el traductor de gugel se lía con los formularios.
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Yo he reservado una y traducido con google. Parece que cuando acabe el periodo de pedidos te envían al correo una orden para el pago según las unidades que te puedan vender.

Gracias por cierto al forero que ha dado el chivatazo!


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Mientras mareando la perdiz en TODOS los activos financieros... Menudos HdP. A ver qué hace mañana el Oro -y también la Plata-... Se lo están poniendo a "huevo", aunque yo seguiré "quietecito"...

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Sep 2019)

menok dijo:


> Yo he reservado una y traducido con google. Parece que cuando acabe el periodo de pedidos te envían al correo una orden para el pago según las unidades que te puedan vender.
> 
> Gracias por cierto al forero que ha dado el chivatazo!



¿Te has registrado y te han contestado?

Yo me he registrado y me han contestado acerca de la suscripción al newsletter (que activé). O sea, que al menos ha funcionado. Pero a la espera de que me activen el registro y poder operar.

¿Te salen gastos de envío?

Y gracias a Spielzeug una vez más.

En la página GOLD.DE no aparecía la oferta.... parece que no aparecen todas las opciones en esa página, aunque es muy buena (la página, y la oferta)


----------



## Leunam (1 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Te has registrado y te han contestado?
> 
> Yo me he registrado y me han contestado acerca de la suscripción al newsletter (que activé). O sea, que al menos ha funcionado. Pero a la espera de que me activen el registro y poder operar.
> 
> ...



Yo me he registrado y activado la cuenta con el correo que te envían, tarda un poco su correo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: En la "timba" entra también China... Una cosa es lo que dice y otra lo que HACE...

The Real "Helicopter Money": Since 2009, China Has Created $21 Trillion Of New Money, More Than Double The US

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Caballero sin espada: En la "timba" entra también China... Una cosa es lo que dice y otra lo que HACE...
> 
> The Real "Helicopter Money": Since 2009, China Has Created $21 Trillion Of New Money, More Than Double The US
> 
> Saludos.



China tiene el yuan fijado al dólar. Siendo un país con superávit comercial implica tener que crear la masa monetaria que sea necesaria para mantener ese cambio. Es decir, tiene que crear la misma cantidad de moneda que EEUU más lo que necesite crear para compensar su superávit comercial. 

Si dejase libre al yuan, China hubiese seguido los pasos de Japón. Acusar a China de manipular su moneda cuando la tiene fijada al dólar sólo tiene sentido en el paradigma monetario que impone EEUU en el que las diferentes divisas fluctuan frente al dólar subiendo de valor en función de las reservas en dólares que tenga el país. La realidad es que cualquiera que no tenga un cambio fijo con el oro manipula su moneda, empezando por EEUU. 

EEUU tiene que asumir que ese sistema monetario con el dólar como referencia del resto de divisas está muerto y sentarse a negociar antes de que se desmorone el sistema financiero asociado al el. China ya ha avisado de que vamos hacia un nuevo sistema monetario basado en el oro por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (1 Sep 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China tiene el yuan fijado al dólar. Siendo un país con superávit comercial implica tener que crear la masa monetaria que sea necesaria para mantener ese cambio. Es decir, tiene que crear la misma cantidad de moneda que EEUU más lo que necesite crear para compensar su superávit comercial.
> 
> Si dejase libre al yuan, China hubiese seguido los pasos de Japón. Acusar a China de manipular su moneda cuando la tiene fijada al dólar sólo tiene sentido en el paradigma monetario que impone EEUU en el que las diferentes divisas fluctuan frente al dólar subiendo de valor en función de las reservas en dólares que tenga el país. La realidad es que cualquiera que no tenga un cambio fijo con el oro manipula su moneda, empezando por EEUU.
> 
> EEUU tiene que asumir que ese sistema monetario con el dólar como referencia del resto de divisas está muerto y sentarse a negociar antes de que se desmorone el sistema financiero asociado al el. China ya ha avisado de que vamos hacia un nuevo sistema monetario basado en el oro por las buenas o por las malas.



Si

Está guerra comercial y de divisas en la que se ha metido Trump la va a ganar China. Y más concretamente el eje Moscú-Pekin.
Pero durará poco. Ese nuevo orden mundial caerá poco después.
Antes de esa caída del liderazgo mundial Ruso-Chino será el momento de desprenderse de nuestro oro, que habrá llegado a su cenit

Acordaros de esto que digo. Lo iré recordando de vez en cuando


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Lo siento, Spielzeug, pero NO me convences... Y ese NO es el camino para implementar un Sistema monetario Internacional basado en el Oro...

En cualquier caso, ya sabes que tenemos opiniones dispares sobre este tema... Por lo tanto, NO tiene sentido hacer un debate sobre ello.

Seguiremos aportando informaciones, opiniones, etc. y el tiempo dará y quitará "razones"...

Saludos.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (1 Sep 2019)

Entraremos en el verdadero NWO. Criptomoneda única global sin efectivo y de emisión tipo Fiat por un banco central global como el actual BIS. El oro será confiscado de alguna manera. El bitcoin en ese momento ya valdrá cero.

El momento estelar del oro será con ese "regimen" Ruso-Chino previo que pasará a ser el árbitro global sustituyendo por poco tiempo el papel de un EEUU ya hundido.

Spielzeug está explicando muy bien como China y Rusia se harán con la hegemonía global. Lo que pasa que no durarán mucho.


----------



## esseri (1 Sep 2019)

Pues primero como rimbombante herramienta promocional de la multiplicación FIAT y olé cuyos espectaculares resultados ye hemos visto ...y más tarde, como referente monetario modelno petáo de propiedades , las cryptos.

Por cierto, un forero comentaba hace días lo idóneo de haber descargado cryptos a metales a fin de 2017. Y el ATH fue de relumbrón, ok...pero tal vez no sea tan puntual...y un balanceo contínuo una más k recomendable herramienta para asegurarse el juego a dos barajas. K akí la bonoloto de Navidades no la tiene ni diox.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En cualquier caso, ya sabes que tenemos opiniones dispares sobre este tema... Por lo tanto, NO tiene sentido hacer un debate sobre ello.
> 
> Seguiremos aportando informaciones, opiniones, etc. y el tiempo dará y quitará "razones"...
> 
> Saludos.



Solo es posible el debate cuando hay disparidad de opiniones. 

Ya iremos viendo movimientos... Pero o se sientan a negociar o siguen usando el dólar como arma en cuyo caso los incentivos para unirse al nuevo sistema monetario aumentarán en todos los países acelerando el proceso. 

Las artes marciales orientales usan la fuerza del adverario contra si mismo... Cuanta más fuerza use será peor para el. Y si EEUU no usa su fuerza, se tendrá que sentar a negociar.


----------



## esseri (1 Sep 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Entraremos en el verdadero NWO. Criptomoneda única global sin efectivo y de emisión tipo Fiat por un banco central global como el actual BIS. El oro será confiscado de alguna manera.
> 
> El momento estelar del oro será con ese "regimen" Ruso-Chino previo que pasará a ser el árbitro global sustituyendo por poco tiempo el papel de un EEUU ya hundido.
> 
> Spielzeug está explucando muy bien como China y Rusia se harán con la hegemonía global. Lo que pasa que no durarán mucho.



OK, pero ojo...si hay un sistema válido de evasión al control del estado ( y las cryptos tienen muchas propiedades...pero tan atractivas como temibles en función de su uso y control )...ese sistema será, nunca mejor dicho, ORO PURO para vivir/mover rikeza al margen del establishment.

Y , por cierto, así como la autovalidación , la descentralización o la velocidad de transmisión sin fronteras son bazas a favor de las cryptos y de la optimización de un dinero mejorado...la capacidad FISICA de comprarle 3 lechugas y un cerdo a tu vecino por una onza sin riesgo de contraparte ni necesidad de redes energéticas aliadas...estan acoponante, personal e intransferible como las ventajas anteriormente comentadas en el planteamiento "supuestamente" contrario.

Como ya comenté antes...la clave tal vez no esté en la pasta OFIZIAL del futuro...sino en la MARGINAL.

O en las dos. 

Partido a partido, puex...


----------



## esseri (1 Sep 2019)

Pué ser.

Maximalist monopolist, maybe ?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Jajaja... Spielzeug, si tú supieras quién soy yo dentro de las Artes Marciales... En la teoría, eso que dices sobre ellas está muy bien, pero en la práctica... Se tiene que tener MUCHO NIVEL para llegar ahí y, normalmente, el mismo suele alcanzarse cuando uno ya es bastante mayor. Entonces impera lo PRÁCTICO y NO el Kabuki... Dicho esto, lo puedes aplicar a tu comentario sobre China vs EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Sep 2019)

El futuro será de criptos redimibles en oro ya que por primera vez en la historia es posible una auditoría simultáneamente del oro del custodio y del token que lo representa.

Las criptos irredimibles sólo tienen sentido en la locura monetaria de un sistema como el actual, con billones de unidades monetarias en busca de rendimientos porque el dinero que se usa no cumple la función de ser reserva de valor además de medio de pago y unidad de cuenta


----------



## DoctorKaputo (1 Sep 2019)

esseri dijo:


> OK, pero ojo...si hay un sistema válido de evasión al control del estado ( y las cryptos tienen muchas propiedades...pero tan atractivas como temibles en función de su uso y control )...ese sistema será, nunca mejor dicho, ORO PURO para vivir/mover rikeza al margen del establishment.
> 
> Y , por cierto, así como la autovalidación , la descentralización o la velocidad de transmisión sin fronteras son bazas a favor de las cryptos y de la optimización de un dinero mejorado...la capacidad FISICA de comprarle 3 lechugas y un cerdo a tu vecino por una onza sin riesgo de contraparte ni necesidad de redes energéticas aliadas...estan acoponante, personal e intransferible como las ventajas anteriormente comentadas en el planteamiento "supuestamente" contrario.



En ese statusquo final que he descrito solo habrá una moneda en el mundo. Esa que creen las élites al mando. 
No habrá ninguna cripto más. El bitcoin habrá llegado a valer cero. Ellos se encargarán de cargarse el bitcoin haciendo que valga cero. No habrá ninguna criptomoneda que haga competencia o puentee a la criptomoneda global única y sin respaldo emitida por el banco central único.


----------



## MIP (1 Sep 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> En ese statusquo final que he descrito solo habrá una moneda en el mundo. Esa que creen las élites al mando.
> No habrá ninguna cripto más. El bitcoin habrá llegado a valer cero. Ellos se encargarán de cargarse el bitcoin haciendo que valga cero. No habrá ninguna criptomoneda que haga competencia o puentee a la criptomoneda global única y sin respaldo emitida por el banco central único.



Precisamente sera todo lo contrario, no se controla lo que se quiere, sino lo que se puede. Ni podrán confiscar los MP, ni podrán censurar al bitcoin, y ambos se convertirían en la moneda de la "resistencia" y por tanto, su valor sera incalculable. 

No hay nada que el ser occidental ame con mas fuerza que llevar la contraria al orden establecido, por eso quieren reemplazarnos por pueblos mas dociles. Pero fallaran una vez mas.


----------



## angel220 (1 Sep 2019)

esseri dijo:


> OK, pero ojo...si hay un sistema válido de evasión al control del estado ( y las cryptos tienen muchas propiedades...pero tan atractivas como temibles en función de su uso y control )...ese sistema será, nunca mejor dicho, ORO PURO para vivir/mover rikeza al margen del establishment.
> 
> Y , por cierto, así como la autovalidación , la descentralización o la velocidad de transmisión sin fronteras son bazas a favor de las cryptos y de la optimización de un dinero mejorado...la capacidad FISICA de comprarle 3 lechugas y un cerdo a tu vecino por una onza sin riesgo de contraparte ni necesidad de redes energéticas aliadas...estan acoponante, personal e intransferible como las ventajas anteriormente comentadas en el planteamiento "supuestamente" contrario.



Que equivocado estas, en el momento que desaparezca el fiat, el oro o cualquier otro medio valido físico de intercambio valido entre personas, cuanto crees que se tardara en monopolizar la "moneda única electronica", por parte de los BCE (gobiernos, bancos domesticos) ni un día, al dia de hoy aun puedes ir de putas sin que se entere nadie mas que la susodicha con la entrada en vigor de ese sistema único electrónico, durante décadas podrás consultarles para que te digan a que día y a que hora fuiste. Se empezó con los cajeros, después las tarjetas, después las app banca móvil, ahora que si puedes consultar en un solo banco todos tus, saldos de distintas entidades. Ja Ja quien se cree que no guardan datos y ahora quieren saber hasta cuantas barras de pan compras, cuando y donde y cual es tu rutina diaria después de compra el pan, jamás, jamas y jamas te van tener mas controlado que sabiendo como y donde gastas tus dineros ,con un chip con gps implantado podrán saber por donde estas y aque hora pero no que haces realmente (ojo que todo llegara o se intentara que llege) como medio alternativo de pago con mis reservas callome, pero como medio único de pago sera el principio del fin de la privacidad semi-completa, que ya tenemos
P.D: gracias que ya tengo bastantes canas y para controlarme en el asilo personalmente me dará lo mismo ya


----------



## DoctorKaputo (1 Sep 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Precisamente sera todo lo contrario, no se controla lo que se quiere, sino lo que se puede. Ni podrán confiscar los MP, ni podrán censurar al bitcoin, y ambos se convertirían en la moneda de la "resistencia" y por tanto, su valor sera incalculable.
> 
> No hay nada que el ser occidental ame con mas fuerza que llevar la contraria al orden establecido, por eso quieren reemplazarnos por pueblos mas dociles. Pero fallaran una vez mas.



Eso será antes de la instauración del NWO definitivo. Con los rusos y los chinos ya como árbitros globales. 
Después ya no.


----------



## esseri (1 Sep 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El futuro será de criptos redimibles en oro ya que por primera vez en la historia es posible una auditoría simultáneamente del oro del custodio y del token que lo representa.
> 
> Las criptos irredimibles sólo tienen sentido en la locura monetaria de un sistema como el actual, con billones de unidades monetarias en busca de rendimientos porque el dinero que se usa no cumple la función de ser reserva de valor además de medio de pago y unidad de cuenta





angel220 dijo:


> Que equivocado estas, en el momento que desaparezca el fiat, el oro o cualquier otro medio valido físico de intercambio valido entre personas, cuanto crees que se tardara en monopolizar la "moneda única electronica", por parte de los BCE (gobiernos, bancos domesticos) ni un día, al dia de hoy aun puedes ir de putas sin que se entere nadie mas que la susodicha con la entrada en vigor de ese sistema único electrónico, durante décadas podrás consultarles para que te digan a que día y a que hora fuiste. Se empezó con los cajeros, después las tarjetas, después las app banca móvil, ahora que si puedes consultar en un solo banco todos tus, saldos de distintas entidades. Ja Ja quien se cree que no guardan datos y ahora quieren saber hasta cuantas barras de pan compras, cuando y donde y cual es tu rutina diaria después de compra el pan, jamás te van tener mas controlado que sabiendo como y donde gastas tus dineros, como medio alternativo con mis reservas callome, pero como medio único de pago sera el principio del fin de la privacidad semi-completa, que ya tenemos



Dais demasiadas cosas por sentadas...cuando el momentum es, precisamente, de múltiples opciones, dudas y puertas abiertas. Tampoco me hacen falta ideas de cómo una crypto optimizada para el mal y el hiper control puede funcionar. Al lado de los metales, son Inteligencia artificial comparada con un cuaderno de anillas.

No será ésta, como no ha sido casi ninguna historicamente, una solución simple a un problema complejo. No, señores. Ni sehuramente una salida integral por la puerta grande. Para la borregada, sí...pero no para todos.

Por cierto...no he votado en mi puta vida. La gente vota a kien más se acerke a su modo de ver la vida...yo votaría a kien más me permitiese alejarme de cómo la ve él...yo no kiero una administración aliada ni k me tutele, sólo una k me toke los wevox el mínimo indispensable, k ya soy mayorcito ( y cuando era txiki, también ). Todo lo k no sea éso, son cuentos txinos y campo abonado a liantes y vendeburras ( y ya veis lo poko k hace falta hoy en día para llevarse el gato al awa...kualkier mindundi/a lo hace con la punta del nardo).

Con la misma...yo aspiro a posicionarme en el futuro koñómiko oficial, ok...pero no menos ( diría k muchísimo más ) en el "paralelo" . Kuestión de higiene...y malos/wenos hábitos.

Demasiáo de biejo para de kambiá. Y olé.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Sep 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Dais demasiadas cosas por sentadas...cuando el momentum es, precisamente, de múltiples opciones, dudas y puertas abiertas. Tampoco me hacen falta ideas de cómo una crypto optimizada para el mal y el hiper control puede funcionar. Al lado de los metales, son Inteligencia artificial comparada con un cuaderno de anillas.
> 
> No será ésta, como no ha sido casi ninguna, una solución simple a un problema complejo. No, señores.



Russian Central Bank to Consider Gold-Backed Cryptocurrency - CoinDesk

A futuro, largo plazo, cryptos referidas al oro para comercio internacional, estan siendo consideradas por el banco central ruso pero a día de hoy dice literalmente que apuesta por acuerdos bilaterales en divisas nacionales.

A Fernando, ante la falta de información sobre temas sensibles como es el tema monetario, sólo podemos analizar las declaraciones que hacen los bancos centrales, no me invento nada. Solo analizo las consecuencias que tienen las medidas que anuncian en el sistema monetario basado en el dólar. Cuando anunciaron un mercado de oro denominado en rublos y que exportarian solamente en rublos, anunciaron un torpedo a la línea de flotación del sistema monetario.

Sólo podía ser parado reduciendo el superávit ruso (sanciones y tirar el precio del petróleo) y mediante guerra de IV generación que desestablizase el país. Creo que se puede decir que han fracasado...


----------



## esseri (1 Sep 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Russian Central Bank to Consider Gold-Backed Cryptocurrency - CoinDesk
> 
> A futuro, largo plazo, cryptos referidas al oro para comercio internacional, estan siendo consideradas por el banco central ruso pero a día de hoy dice literalmente que apuesta por acuerdos bilaterales en divisas nacionales.



+1 . Es sabido. Y habrán múltiples aplikaziones y kókteles. A elegir, puex...y ni tan mal...

Pero k no seas tan prostablishment, karájo. Fuera de ello , k miel sobre hojuelas si acertamos wenos aktivos ahí - y en eso estamos -...keda media partida...O MÁS.

Oro en custodia, riesgo de contraparte...crypto centralizada, riesgo de contraparte. Creía k eras de los puristas. 

Mejor un krugerrand en el ojal...k una crypto onza en la database del simpátiko Vladimiro , mirusté ...k a ver si mañana le ví a caer mal, por cualkier casual... ( Si es valioso y es MÍO, va a ser k mejor me lo voy guardando yo ).


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Sep 2019)

esseri dijo:


> +1 . Es sabido. Y habrán múltiples aplikaziones y kókteles. A elegir, puex...y ni tan mal...
> 
> Pero k no seas tan prostablishment, karájo. Fuera de ello , k miel sobre hojuelas si acertamos wenos aktivos ahí - y en eso estamos -...keda media partida...O MÁS.
> 
> ...



Estamos hablando de un futuro a largo plazo y el banco central ruso habla de una crypto para el comercio internacional, no para el Ivan de a pie. 

Pero si el sistema monetario se basa en el oro, lo mas probable es que el token que lo represente se base en la tecnología blockchain. 

Y criticar a Bitcoin no es ser pro stablishment. El problema es que parte del marketing de las criptos irredimibles es que quienes las critican son gilipollas o CMs pro stablishment. 

Personalmente veo las criptos irredimibles como un sintoma del estertor final de un sistema que por sus propias características necesita mantener en la ignorancia a la gente sobre la realidad del dinero, junto con lo que comentaba antes : billones de unidades de cuenta buscando rentabilidad. 

Ojo, que te puedes forrar con las cryptos en el camino, o perderlo invertido, a saber. Cada uno que haga lo que estime mejor en función de sus circunstancias e impresiones. 

Saludos!


----------



## esseri (1 Sep 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos hablando de un futuro a largo plazo y el banco central ruso habla de una crypto para el comercio internacional, no para el Ivan de a pie.
> 
> Pero si el sistema monetario se basa en el oro, lo mas probable es que el token que lo represente se base en la tecnología blockchain.
> 
> ...



Ya sabes k cualkier asimilación del metal por el stablishment es bienvenida por mis partex.

Más allá de ello, la coña, k seguro k has pilláo de sobra, no iba por criticar o no a BTC, k como casi todo, tiene mil puntos cuestionables...sino de la "muestra" k aportabas ( positiva, imo, y válida para unos fines, para otros no ) : Una crypto centralizada ( y vamos a ver cientos , si no miles ) no optimiza lo k la tecnología blockchain puede ofrecer, pues la descentralización precisamente, es la clave del atractivo de ese formato económico/monetario - en este caso, respaldado en oro - para un gran parte de los adeptos. Una crypto centralizada ( y todos sabemos lo golosas k son las admin públicas con el "Páua" más unilateral y capritxoso ) es UNA BASE DE DATOS corriente y moliente...k está en las antípodas de garantizar a nadie ser el DUEÑO de su rikeza.

Y ésto vale tanto en sistemas monetarios cotidianos y a título personal/ciudadano...como en intercambios entre países, corporaciones, etc ...todos ellos a expensas de k el "dueño del balón" rompa la baraja con sanciones y mangoneos varios . El k centraliza, tiene la sartén por el mango. Y éso...no es una crypto, es una aplicación blockchain comercial ( de oro, en el caso k apuntabas ).


end oxtópik - por alusiones  -


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... Ahí dejo una fuente china -ajena al Partido Comunista chino- y que avala buena parte de lo que vengo comentando. Por supuesto, que pondrán "peros" a la información, pero me parece bastante más fiable que otras muchas que se están publicando y que, en mi opinión, se alejan bastante de la REALIDAD. De todas formas, a saber qué ES cierto y qué NO lo es... Han convertido el mundo en un Matrix donde los "zombis" deambulan por el mismo sin hacerse la más mínima pregunta sobre a dónde los están conduciendo. Y aquí, Spielzeug, entran también Rusia y China, además con muchísima más INTENSIDAD. ¿O acaso podemos comparar nuestras "libertades" con las de esos países? NI harto de vino...

- Hong Kong protests hurting China’s dream of making yuan a global currency

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (1 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo... Ahí dejo una fuente china -ajena al Partido Comunista chino- y que avala buena parte de lo que vengo comentando. Por supuesto, que pondrán "peros" a la información, pero me parece bastante más fiable que otras muchas que se están publicando y que, en mi opinión, se alejan bastante de la REALIDAD. De todas formas, a saber qué ES cierto y qué NO lo es... Han convertido el mundo en un Matrix donde los "zombis" deambulan por el mismo sin hacerse la más mínima pregunta sobre a dónde los están conduciendo. Y aquí, Spielzeug, entran también Rusia y China, además con muchísima más INTENSIDAD. ¿O acaso podemos comparar nuestras "libertades" con las de esos países? NI harto de vino...
> 
> - Hong Kong protests hurting China’s dream of making yuan a global currency
> 
> Saludos.



please Fernando comprueba link o confirma que esta bien, me da error


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Hola, angel220: Ya lo he solucionado.

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (1 Sep 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Entraremos en el verdadero NWO. Criptomoneda única global sin efectivo y de emisión tipo Fiat por un banco central global como el actual BIS. El oro será confiscado de alguna manera. El bitcoin en ese momento ya valdrá cero.



Nadie puede confiscar todo el oro del mundo porque aunque un grupo selecto fuera el único poseedor, al día siguiente ese selecto grupo sufriría escisiones.

Y ya he dicho que no se puede llamar criptomonedas si no es abierta, trustless, verificable por cualquiera etc. Ya tenemos moneda fiat digital y se llama USD y EUR etc basta con una ley que diga que a partir de X día los billetes dejan de tener valor para acabar con el fiat. Edit: quería decir para acabar con el papel moneda.

Por suerte ni se harán con el control de todo el oro del mundo y dudo mucho que consigan hacer que Bitcoin o criptomonedas dignas de tal nombre valgan 0 en su conjunto.

Taptap


----------



## estupeharto (1 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Nadie puede confiscar todo el oro del mundo porque aunque un grupo selecto fuera el único poseedor, al día siguiente ese selecto grupo sufriría escisiones.
> 
> Y ya he dicho que no se puede llamar criptomonedas si no es abierta, trustless, verificable por cualquiera etc. Ya tenemos moneda fiat digital y se llama USD y EUR etc basta con una ley que diga que a partir de X día los billetes dejan de tener valor para acabar con el fiat.
> 
> ...



El problema de una criptomoneda es que no es física y por tanto es susceptible de engaño y manipulación.

Vamos, que viene a ser otra chapuza monetaria como el dinero fiat, manipulable para beneficio de unos pocos y explotación del resto, hasta que explota el sistema y volver a empezar.


----------



## angel220 (1 Sep 2019)

Una pregunta que suscita/duda el bitcoin o cualquier moneda electronica es un ejemplo extremo pero me da lo mismo, va a ser un intercambio.
Me voy a Bolivia a los andes subo y subo metros de cordillera y me encuentro aun aldeano de la zona y quiero un vaso de agua/una cabritilla/un sombreo y no hay cobertura ni móvil ni internet ni señales de humo que podamos hacer los dos solos y me dice quiero 100 bitcoin por mi sombreo y yo tengo bitcoin para pagárselo. Mi pregunta es se puede hacer la operacion? Es un ejemplo tonto, la transacción chorras pero si quesera cómprale al aldeano 200 onzas de oro ya no seria tan chorra la transacción.Se puede hacer? por que con fiat , y con oro fijo que me llevo el sombrero.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Sep 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Una pregunta que suscita/duda el bitcoin o cualquier moneda electronica es un ejemplo extremo pero me da lo mismo, va a ser un intercambio.
> Me voy a Bolivia a los andes subo y subo metros de cordillera y me encuentro aun aldeano de la zona y quiero un vaso de agua/una cabritilla/un sombreo y no hay cobertura ni móvil ni internet ni señales de humo que podamos hacer los dos solos y me dice quiero 100 bitcoin por mi sombreo y yo tengo bitcoin para pagárselo. Mi pregunta es se puede hacer la operacion? Es un ejemplo tonto, la transacción chorras pero si quesera cómprale al aldeano 200 onzas de oro ya no seria tan chorra la transacción.Se puede hacer? por que con fiat , y con oro fijo que me llevo el sombrero.



Te quemas la cabeza fijo.

Con todo lo que no tienes en mano, hecha la ley hecha la trampa. Cualquier excusa sería buena para las trampas. Que funcione durante un tiempo no quiere decir que no sea totalmente manipulable. Es más de lo mismo. Y encima digital, mira que son miserables, ya no quieren ni gastar papel y tinta.
El papel lo aguanta todo y el ser humano se lo traga todo.


----------



## angel220 (1 Sep 2019)

agradezco tu respuesta estupeharto, pero si hubiera alguna mas que fuera mas incisiva
Por que entonces entiendo que la cripto solo seria para un mundo civilizado/globalizado/megasuper intercomunicado y la otra parte incivilizada/desglobalizada/desconectada no usaría (sistema monetario digital instaurado mundialmente) y para viajar al mundo desconectado habria que ir como los comancheros con los carromatos a intercambiar para conseguir otros bienes o pagar servicios, es eso el fin ultimo de un sistema cambiario pero no monetario fiat o digital (y de donde saco el carromato y las mulas )si no hay conexión, jolines todo problemas mejor no viajo

hablo de la total ignorancia, pero el tema es serio, aunque los ejemplos sean de risa pero es lo que hay da para pensar al menos un rato, si MS queria hacer un escudo con una cobertura de satelites mundial,que deberán ser seguros y sin agujeros pero debería cubrir todos los cm de tierra y mar del planeta no solo los rentables para poder comprar el sombrero en los andes, sino es Ms el que sea


----------



## tastas (1 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> El problema de una criptomoneda es que no es física y por tanto es susceptible de engaño y manipulación.
> 
> Vamos, que viene a ser otra chapuza monetaria como el dinero fiat, manipulable para beneficio de unos pocos y explotación del resto, hasta que explota el sistema y volver a empezar.



El sistema métrico decimal no es físico y funciona perfectamente.

Pero vamos, que Bitcoin no funcione y sea una estafa implicaría que un gobierno emitiendo una moneda que llamaría criptomoneda porque mola llamarla así o vaya usté a saber por qué, fuera también otra "chapuza monetaria".

Taptap


----------



## tastas (1 Sep 2019)

@angel220 Me van a echar la bronca, estas preguntas que son interesantes deberías hacerlas en el hilo de Bitcoin.
Vas a poder hacer transacciones con Bitcoin por lo menos en tantos sitios como puedas hacer transacciones de fiat electrónico ya que ambas dependen de redes de comunicación. Ahora, la estructura que se requiere para hacer una transferencia o comprobar el estado de la cadena de bloques es mucho menor en el caso de Bitcoin, que está diseñándose de manera muy ligera para que pueda utilizarse con un coste bajo. Basta un móvil y conexión a internet, para que te hagas una idea.
A día de hoy en un lugar tan remoto utilizaría una antena y los satélites de blockstream. Claro que esto es muy hipotético, mejor lleva moneda local y oro, porque para empezar necesitarás encontrar al montañés que solo acepte Bitcoin.

Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: ¿CHINA? Voy a desmenuzar el último PMI manufacturero chino:

Cayó a 49,5 en Agosto vs 49.7 de Julio y por debajo de las expectativas del mercado de 49.7. Es el CUARTO MES CONSECUTIVO de contracción, en medio de las crecientes fricciones comerciales con los EE.UU. Continúa también la lenta demanda interna. Hubo caídas en los nuevos pedidos (49.7 vs 49.8) y el empleo (46.9 vs 47.1), mientras que el crecimiento de la producción se desaceleró (51.9 vs 52.1). Los pedidos de exportación cayeron por DECIMOQUINTO MES CONSECUTIVO (47.2 vs 46.9), mientras que el nivel de compra disminuyó a la tasa más alta desde Febrero (49.3 vs 50.4). Mirando hacia el futuro, el sentimiento empresarial se debilitó a su nivel más bajo desde Enero (53.3 vs 53.6).

En fin... veremos de aquí a unos pocos meses. Y os dejo otros datos macro que me acabo de leer:

- El crecimiento del PIB indio es el más débil en más de 6 años...

- Las importaciones de Corea del Sur caen más de lo estimado...

- Las exportaciones de Corea del Sur caen por NOVENO MES...

- El superávit comercial de Corea del Sur es el más bajo en SIETE MESES...

Queda claro que vienen "curvas" y, desde luego, con estos "mimbres" pocos cambios se avecinan en el Sistema monetario internacional. Van a seguir con la "patada adelante" tanto unos como otros...

Saludos.


----------



## Orífero (1 Sep 2019)

Yo quería preguntar si es fiable CIODE.
Pero os veo liados con las criptomonedas y me da no sé qué.
Bueno, qué coño. El mundo es de los valientes. ¿·Es fiable CIODE?


----------



## Pintxen (1 Sep 2019)

Yo solo sé una cosa: tú imagínate que se te avería el coche en un pueblucho perdido en cualquier lugar del mundo y a mí me pasa lo mismo, un pueblo en el que hay un taller mecánico. En ese momento no tenemos dinero ni tú ni yo, yo tengo oro en forma de cadenas, anillos y unas monedas de oro: eagles, soberanos y alfonsinas, y tú vas cargado de bitcoins en un pendrive. 
Bien, pues vamos los dos donde el mecánico, y a que no adivinas a quién de los dos le arregla el coche? Es probable que fuera más favorable para mí que hubiera una joyería al lado del mecánico. 
Por cierto, si es solamente cambiar la correa también podría valer un par de jamones ibéricos de bellota (de los wenos, no de los que hay ahora de 50 % ibérico, qué jeta, tú...!).


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: NO me gusta tocar el tema del "Criptomundo" porque entiendo que ya hay suficientes hilos dedicados al mismo en este foro y este hilo NO se creó para tal fin. Ahora bien, a veces me llega información sobre el tema y que, obviamente, NO coloco, pero en ocasiones hay "cosas" que llaman la atención y más si proceden desde el Sistema...

¿A qué viene esto? Pues, a que en la reciente reunión de los banqueros centrales en Jackson Hole, Mark Carney, el Gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra, sugirió REEMPLAZAR al USD como la moneda de reserva mundial. De esto poco se ha hablado y vale la pena de que os deje un enlace sobre ello...

Why does the Bank of England want a digital global currency?

Interesante... ¿No? NO descartéis que el Sistema esté trabajando en algo parecido... de hecho el FMI tiene ya algo "proyectado".

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (1 Sep 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Una pregunta que suscita/duda el bitcoin o cualquier moneda electronica es un ejemplo extremo pero me da lo mismo, va a ser un intercambio.
> Me voy a Bolivia a los andes subo y subo metros de cordillera y me encuentro aun aldeano de la zona y quiero un vaso de agua/una cabritilla/un sombreo y no hay cobertura ni móvil ni internet ni señales de humo que podamos hacer los dos solos y me dice quiero 100 bitcoin por mi sombreo y yo tengo bitcoin para pagárselo. Mi pregunta es se puede hacer la operacion? Es un ejemplo tonto, la transacción chorras pero si quesera cómprale al aldeano 200 onzas de oro ya no seria tan chorra la transacción.Se puede hacer? por que con fiat , y con oro fijo que me llevo el sombrero.



Escenarios peregrinos llevan a dilemas peregrinos.

En el mismo caso, no tener un cajero cerca pese a tener tarjeta, escalar con un lingote hasta el altiplano y no poder cerciorarse de su integridad por no disponer del material adecuado o cobrar en fiat de palo sin una guillotina detectora de billetes falsos...convertirían esos medios de pago en inútiles ? O todos esos trastos...el pastor de La Paz sí los lleva en los vaqueros ?

En crypto puedes cerrar ese trato sin siquiera llevar los medios anteriores.Cualquiera puede memorizar ( o diseñar una serie de palabras de facil memorizacion ) con las que acceder a un dispositivo de seguridad o una cuenta. O sea, k eres una hutxa andante aunke te plantes en la Patagonia en txankletas y tanga , te encuentres a Heidi en una txarka ...y alkile sus encantos. Si hay acuerdo en el matute, por impago no se trunka el polvo, no problemo.

En el caso anterior, te pones el gorro salvador del sol, traguete de agua...y te vas con el paisano al k se lo vas a pagar a precio de oro al pueblo más cercano a transferirle sus cryptos...k seguro k el paseo le renta. Cero problemas.

Eso sí...conversando en estos términos me hago cargo de lo baratas que están las cryptos. No queda cola ni nada para ir pillando sitio preferencial, mamma mía...


----------



## estupeharto (1 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> El sistema métrico decimal no es físico y funciona perfectamente.
> 
> Pero vamos, que Bitcoin no funcione y sea una estafa no implicaría que un gobierno emitiendo una moneda que llamaría criptomoneda porque mola llamarla así o vaya usté a saber por qué, fuera también otra "chapuza monetaria".
> 
> Taptap



El SMD no es una moneda, yo tampoco y funciono


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2019)

# putabolsa: Vamos a ver qué nos depara esta noche... Después de la "cantada" chino-americana, los mercados parece que ya lo están notando: el Oro en los $1541,55 y la Plata en los $18,645... Mañana habrá que ver lo que nos "cuentan" los Bonos...

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Sep 2019)

Volviendo al tema del VfS y sus monedas de 100 €....

Te piden una autorización SEPA para el cargo en tu cuenta y hay que poner nombre y dirección.

Supongo que no vale poner la dirección de envío....

En ese caso ya no me hace gracia.

*Edito.*

En la primera operación hay que hacer transferencia. En las siguientes SEPA.
En la SEPA sí que hay que poner tu dirección. No mola enviarles una SEPA ni poner tu dirección.

Supongo que les cursas el pedido. Ellos te responden cuando sepan lo que te han asignado y entonces les haces la transferencia.
Cuando cursas el pedido te comprometes a comprar lo que has solicitado y a conformarte con lo que te asignen después de contabilizar sus pedidos.
Eso es lo que he entendido.

Por cierto, pensando mal, si ven que el precio que pusieron es bajo, siempre pueden decir que han tenido muchos pedidos y asignar 1 moneda sólo, reduciendo las pérdidas (aunque ellos compraran el oro más barato y no las tengan, pero siempre son pérdidas vender más barato de mercado)


Quedaría saber los costes de envío. Pone 21,33 a España, pero para los de Alemania los incrementan si aumenta el valor, tal vez sea algo similar para España


----------



## tastas (2 Sep 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo solo sé una cosa: tú imagínate que se te avería el coche en un pueblucho perdido en cualquier lugar del mundo y a mí me pasa lo mismo, un pueblo en el que hay un taller mecánico. En ese momento no tenemos dinero ni tú ni yo, yo tengo oro en forma de cadenas, anillos y unas monedas de oro: eagles, soberanos y alfonsinas, y tú vas cargado de bitcoins en un pendrive.
> Bien, pues vamos los dos donde el mecánico, y a que no adivinas a quién de los dos le arregla el coche? Es probable que fuera más favorable para mí que hubiera una joyería al lado del mecánico.
> Por cierto, si es solamente cambiar la correa también podría valer un par de jamones ibéricos de bellota (de los wenos, no de los que hay ahora de 50 % ibérico, qué jeta, tú...!).



Bien, mientras el uso de btc no sea más extendido lo que comentas es cierto. No discuto que el oro es más líquido, es un hecho.
Ahora pongamos que hay que traer la pieza de algún sitio y que el mecánico no tiene dinero para pagar el envío de la pieza.
Puedes enviar tu oro a quien tiene que enviar la pieza? Tendrás más dificultades en caso de que ese envío sea a un país no amigo? Puedes establecer un depósito donde el mecánico, que es en quién confiamos yo como cliente y el que envía la pieza, acabe la transacción solo en el caso de que la pieza llegue correctamente?
Hay cosas que el oro no puede hacer y BTC sí, y no solo por ser digital, sino porque se ofrece una buena solución al hasta ahora problema no resuelto de tener que depender de un tercero para hacer intercambios de valor en medios no confiables, como los canales abiertos digitales. Por eso btc permite hacer cosas que tampoco podrías hacer con tu cuenta bancaria o PayPal. 

Taptap


----------



## tastas (2 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> El SMD no es una moneda, yo tampoco y funciono



No me vale que digas que como es digital ya no sirve como moneda. Los libros, las cuentas bancarias, el correo, las recetas médicas, los contratos, las tiendas, nunca fueron digitales y mira, hoy lo son.
Después de 10 años funcionando ininterrumpidamente me tienes que explicar por qué Bitcoin está condenado al fracaso con algo más que "una moneda hay que tocarla".

Taptap


----------



## tastas (2 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Pintxen: NO me gusta tocar el tema del "Criptomundo" porque entiendo que ya hay suficientes hilos dedicados al mismo en este foro y este hilo NO se creó para tal fin. Ahora bien, a veces me llega información sobre el tema y que, obviamente, NO coloco, pero en ocasiones hay "cosas" que llaman la atención y más si proceden desde el Sistema...
> 
> ¿A qué viene esto? Pues, a que en la reciente reunión de los banqueros centrales en Jackson Hole, Mark Carney, el Gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra, sugirió REEMPLAZAR al USD como la moneda de reserva mundial. De esto poco se ha hablado y vale la pena de que os deje un enlace sobre ello...
> 
> ...



Sí, desde luego la noticia es interesante viniendo de quien viene, aunque por aquí dabemos que hay quien quiere formar un gobierno global donde tomar decisiones y controlar a toda la población, y para ello les vendría bien una moneda bajo su control con la que espiarnos, bloquearnos cuentas, imprimir según sus necesidades...
Solo espero que a estas alturas no se confunda eso con una criptomoneda. Bitcoin se creó para lidiar con algo así, y el dia que Bitcoin sea destruida o se convierta en una moneda que no ofrece privacidad a sus usuarios, sobre la que hay que pedir permisos para hacer transacciones con ella y en la que se modifica una coma su algoritmo de emisión, Bitcoin habrá fracasado.

Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2019)

Hola, GOLDGOLD: Tampoco sería NADA "nuevo"... ya en 1918 apareció la "Gripe española". Estudios actuales sugieren que pudo acabar con cerca de 100 millones de personas en aquéllos años.

De la misma manera que apareció "espontáneamente" esa pandemia, podría volver a suceder algo parecido... Una característica muy específica de la mente humana es su gran capacidad a la hora de "diseñar" y esparcir el MAL...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2019)

Hola, tastas: A mí NO me preocupa el BitCoin... NO compro y Santas Pascuas. SÍ que es más motivo de "preocupación" esa "moneda digital" que están buscando dentro del Sistema... tanto en Occidente como en Oriente y "sucedáneos".

La noticia que he enlazado es realmente más importante de lo que la gente "común" piensa. Que un Gobernador de un Banco Central ANGLOSAJÓN cuestione el USD ya dice mucho, pero muchísimo más la "alternativa" que propone...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2019)

Ya sabéis que me gusta mucho la Historia y os voy a colocar algo bastante sorprendente... que para mí NO lo es.

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...ido-otra-gran-mentira-de-la-propaganda-aliada

Saludos.


----------



## menok (2 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Te has registrado y te han contestado?
> 
> Yo me he registrado y me han contestado acerca de la suscripción al newsletter (que activé). O sea, que al menos ha funcionado. Pero a la espera de que me activen el registro y poder operar.
> 
> ...



Si, me registré y me llegó un enlace al momento para la activación de la cuenta. Mira si eso en correo no deseado. Los gastos de envío son 20€ a España.


----------



## MIP (2 Sep 2019)

Llegados a estos puntos de discusion, a los que ya he llegado mas veces con otros colegas y foreros, en los que vas encadenando 4 o 5 hipótesis mas o menos improbables en el mundo actual, lo mas productivo es dejar de especular y dejar que el tiempo de la razón. 

Ni tu ni yo sabemos como trabaja esta gente, pero yo te digo que "esta gente" son varios grupos de gente, que compiten entre ellos, y cada uno tiene su propia agenda global. 

El resultado de lo que surja posiblemente no estará en la agenda de nadie, porque sera un mix de éxitos parciales de cada uno de esos grupos de colosos globales.

Ante tal batalla, los pequeños lo único que podemos hacer es echarnos a un lado, prepararnos para la batalla que vamos a presenciar, y si somos espabilados, intentar sacar algún beneficio de las migajas que caigan.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Pintxen: NO me gusta tocar el tema del "Criptomundo" porque entiendo que ya hay suficientes hilos dedicados al mismo en este foro y este hilo NO se creó para tal fin. Ahora bien, a veces me llega información sobre el tema y que, obviamente, NO coloco, pero en ocasiones hay "cosas" que llaman la atención y más si proceden desde el Sistema...
> 
> ¿A qué viene esto? Pues, a que en la reciente reunión de los banqueros centrales en Jackson Hole, Mark Carney, el Gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra, sugirió REEMPLAZAR al USD como la moneda de reserva mundial. De esto poco se ha hablado y vale la pena de que os deje un enlace sobre ello...
> 
> ...



Aunque lo llamen "acuerdo comercial con China", lo que parece que están negociando es un nuevo sistema monetario por las declaraciones que están haciendo por ambas partes.

A la propuesta de la criptomoneda de reserva mundial del banco central de Inglaterra, China respondio posteriormente que de criptos están descartadas porque no generan confianza en los actores implicados y que unicamente es posible un sistema referido al oro.

No son declaraciones de un simple acuerdo comercial... Respecto al otro artículo que citabas anteriormente, China renuncia a que el yuan sea la divisa que reemplace al dólar porque apuesta por el oro como sucesor.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2019)

# Spielzeug: Una vez más va a ser que NO... Supongo que te falta información. Te dejo esto...

China's central bank says it's close to releasing its own digital currency

Esto es del pasado 12 de Agosto y lo publicaron casi todos los medios financieros importantes (Bloomberg, CNBC, etc.) y NO "Perico de los Palotes"... Así que "resetea" lo que has comentado y que NO se ajusta a la REALIDAD. Otra cosa muy distinta es que consigan llevar adelante ese proyecto, pero es de sobras CONOCIDO que están trabajando en él desde hace pocos años...

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (2 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> El problema que le veo es que es análoga a las otras fiat, depende de la confianza. Y es manipulable (y más que los billetes), y por tanto se puede volver a dar el caso de estafa, manipulación del valor de cambio, etc. como sucede con el dinero fiat. Para mí es el mismo perro pero con distinto collar.
> Que luego funciona durante cientos de años o miles, ya se vería. Yo no lo veo. Es pura confianza en que "otros" han creado "algo" que "no puede" ser manipulado,.... no lo veo.



La diferencia con el dinero fiat es que Bitcoin es código que cualquier informático puede auditar. Puede cualquier economista o jurista auditar a la fed? Hay manera de demostrar que el dinero en circulación es el que se dice que es? Cualquiera con un nodo puede auditar por sí mismo cuántas monedas hay en circulación y si sus direcciones tienen el dinero que deberían tener.
En cuanto a que es manipulable, los incentivos económicos son hacia que cada vez se osifique más y haya menos cambios en la cadena principal, precisamente porque la inmutabilidad es una característica deseable para el dinero.
Bitcoin no es una moneda fiat ya que no hay riesgo de contraparte. Nadie garantiza nada a cambio de tus monedas.
Una cosa es que tengas que confiar, dar valor, a la moneda, y otra lo que pasa en la moneda fiat en la que además de lo anterior, tienes que confiar en que sus emisores son de fiar.



> Las criptomonedas se pueden utilizar. También he dicho que el hecho de que una moneda de este tipo no se haya manipulado no quiere decir que no pueda serlo.



En esto solo puedo darte la razón, Bitcoin sigue siendo algo reciente que tiene que ir demostrando tener las cualidades que se lo otorgan.
Para mí pensar que se vaya a manipular es casi tan complicado como el asteroide de oro o la alquimia.

Taptap


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Spielzeug: Una vez más va a ser que NO... Supongo que te falta información. Te dejo esto...
> 
> http://Bloomberg LP (US) bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-12/china-s-pboc-says-its-own-cryptocurrency-is-close-to-release
> 
> ...



Lee los artículos que citas, no solo el titular... El articulo habla de un medio de pago interno entre el gobierno y diferentes bancos chinos basado parcialmente en una cripto. 

Nada que ver con la propuesta del banco central inglés de una criptomoneda como divisa mundial.


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2019)

*LOS PAPELITOS DE COLORES SON BASURA*


*El paraíso de la inflación: en Venezuela, el dinero es basura*

*La reconversión monetaria de 2018 hizo un nuevo cambio estético de la hiperinflación. De un plumazo quitó cinco ceros. El pollo que costaba 700.000 pasó a costar 7 bolívares*





Bolívar venezolano halla un valor apetecible entre coleccionistas de monedas
ALICIA HERNÁNDEZ. CARACAS

01/09/2019 17:25 - ACTUALIZADO: 01/09/2019 17:26
Una montaña de billetes se desparrama por* la acera de una calle de Maracaibo*, la capital del fronterizo estado Zulia. Nadie se lanza ante lo que podría ser un tesoro codiciado. Los billetes verdes, morados, rosados, sepia –nuevos–, se mezclan con la basura. Son basura. No llevan impresos ni tres años pero ya no sirven. Son del cono monetario anterior. Y sale más rentable dejarlos morir en el suelo que darse un viaje al Banco Central de Venezuela y cambiarlos.
Estos billetes dejaron de servir en agosto de 2018, cuando *Nicolás Maduro* lanzó una reconversión monetaria que trajo nuevos billetes y cinco ceros menos. Se implantó con apenas unos meses de aviso.
Desde 2008, la denominación de la moneda de curso legal así como la propia moneda ha cambiado de nombre, color, forma o valor tantas veces, que siento que fuimos niños de pecho con toda la reconversión peseta-euro. En ese 2008 se hizo la primera reconversión monetaria del chavismo. *Del bolívar se pasó al bolívar fuerte*. En esta transición, en la que también se quitaron unos cuantos ceros de encima, se trabajó con menos premura y, dicen los expertos de la banca, con mucha más preparación y detalle.
Llegué al país en 2010, con el “fuerte” (el bolívar) instalado y un salario mínimo mensual de 1.900 con bono de alimentación incluido. No era para tirar cohetes, pero daba para vivir de una forma modesta. Al cambio eran alrededor de *300 euros según la tasa oficial.

Bienvenidos al paraíso de la inflación*

En 2018, tras más de 30 subidas, el salario mínimo llegó a 1.307.646 bolívares fuertes. Que no te engañe el monto. No hagas reglas de tres para tratar de calcular cuántos euros son. 1.307.646 bolívares fuertes a finales de mayo de 2018 eran el equivalente a 15 euros a la tasa oficial de cambio. No te salen los números porque en la ecuación no tomas en cuenta la variable primera de esta economía: *la inflación*.
Inflación en “economía para dummies” es que hoy compras un pollo por tres euros, dentro de un mes por cinco euros, en dos meses por siete euros. Y así sucesivamente.
Venezuela ha tenido inflación en los últimos 40 años. La cifra más alta anterior al chavismo fue de 100% en 1996. En 2005, según cifras del Banco Central de Venezuela, se registró el dato más bajo de los últimos años, con un 8,9% de inflación. Pero luego subió hasta llegar al 30% y en 2008 se hizo la reconversión monetaria que le quitó los primeros tres ceros a los bolívares, *un modo estético de maquillar la inflación*.
En 2008 el billete de máxima denominación era de 100 bolívares. Como la espiral inflacionaria siguió y siguió, la decisión fue sacar nuevos billetes. El de máxima denominación alcanzó esta vez los 100.000 bolívares. Los economistas sabrán mejor y podrán explicar mejor que yo qué implica que en un proceso inflacionario se emita más y más moneda. Para hacer el cuento corto: no se frenó la inflación.
De hecho, lo que vino fue híperinflación, que en “economía para dummies” es que hoy compras un pollo por tres euros, mañana por tres euros y medio, dentro de una semana por seis euros, en dos semanas por doce euros y en un mes es posible que dejes de comprar pollo porque el salario no te estira para más. No hubo cifras oficiales del Banco Central de Venezuela por muchos años. Hasta que en mayo de este año, admitió la híperinflación. Aunque no con nombre, sino con cifras. Solo por poner una: la de 2018 fue de *130.060%.*
Ahora, piensa de nuevo en el pollo, pero en vez de ver lo que vale en euros, imagina que empieza costando 200.000 bolívares y que en un mes alcanza los 700.000 bolívares. Ahora imagina una pequeña compra en un supermercado. Literal, pero no realmente, millonaria.

*Dinero esparramado por el suelo*

En mayo de 2018 las cuentas bancarias tenían montos que parecían ciertas cajas B de ciertos partidos, aparecían cada vez más y más ceros –pero, a diferencia de ciertas cajas B de ciertos partidos, sin que eso supusiera mayor capacidad adquisitiva– y las cajas registradoras, las facturas, las transacciones bancarias, empezaban a quedarse sin espacios numéricos para cuadrar. Se hacía evidente e imposible de esconder un problema de hiperinflación al que el Gobierno de Maduro no ponía en cifras.
Con esta mini clase volvemos entonces la reconversión monetaria de agosto de 2018 y a los nuevos billetes. Y a por qué en una calle de Maracaibo hay montones de dinero esparramados por el suelo.
La reconversión hizo un nuevo cambio estético de la hiperinflación. De un plumazo quitó cinco ceros del medio. Así que el pollo que *costaba 700.000 pasó a costar siete bolívares. ¡Magia!*
También se perdió mucho papel moneda (e imaginamos que mucho dinero público por la emisión de esos billetes, aunque esto no podemos corroborarlo porque, ¡oh, sorpresa!, no hay datos oficiales de ello). Los billetes más antiguos estaban en circulación desde enero de 2008, pero los de nuevo cuño (y con nuevos valores, más altos) salieron entre enero y noviembre de 2017. Con apenas un año de vida se los quitaron de en medio.
Pero ya muchos de ellos, prácticamente todos, estaban fuera de circulación, aunque no de modo oficial. De nuevo entra en acción nuestra nada querida inflación y un nuevo término: devaluación de la moneda. La gente dejó de aceptar ciertos billetes por su bajo valor. El de 100.000 que empezó valiendo medio pollo, terminó por no comprar ni una mísera piruleta.
Cuando se hizo oficialmente el cambio, el Banco Central de Venezuela dio de plazo hasta diciembre pasado para cambiarlos. Pero quién paga un viaje en autobús y pierde horas de su vida en una cola de horas en un banco para que le devuelvan casi nada. *Hay quienes decidieron darle una nueva vida*. Así que Venezuela –y parte de América Latina– ha visto nuevos usos de billetes viejos.
Ya en mayo de 2018 recuerdo que en La Vega, un sector popular de Caracas, *un niño me pidió bolívares “que no me sirvieran”.* Me explicó que hacía figuritas con ellos. Era solo una diversión. Pero hay quienes han buscado el negocio. En un mercado de una zona clase media-alta de Caracas vi un muchacho que vendía bolsos y carteras de mano hechos con billetes de dos, cinco o 100 bolívares, todos en su edición 2008. Y no eran baratos.
En octubre de 2018, en un autobús de Medellín, vi a un señor que ofrecía billetes venezolanos a cambio de la voluntad. Un lugareño me contó que era una práctica muy común. En Bogotá –y en Caracas, en cuentas de instagram, en Twitter–, hay quienes han tuneado los billetes y los han convertido en mini obras de arte que por supuesto venden por encima de su valor.
En otros caso, como el de Maracaibo, la gente sencillamente se deshizo de ellos pasado un tiempo. *Ahora llenan las calles de colorines*. O algún basurero municipal.

El paraíso de la inflación: en Venezuela, el dinero es basura


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (2 Sep 2019)

¿Alguien tiene idea de cuánto puede alcanzar el oro el próximo año?


----------



## Higadillas (2 Sep 2019)

Sr escaso dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene idea de cuánto puede alcanzar el oro el próximo año?



Hombre, a ti te parece que si alguien del foro lo supiera primero te lo diría y segundo no se haría rico con ello?


----------



## Energia libre (2 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ya sabéis que me gusta mucho la Historia y os voy a colocar algo bastante sorprendente... que para mí NO lo es.
> 
> Rommel, el mayor general de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, no se suicidó. Otra gran mentira de la propaganda aliada
> 
> Saludos.



No estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que escribe mi amigo JA Aguilar en el espía digital, para mi y mis estudios me hacen sospechar que acierta en que Rommel si fue herido por un avión inglés pero se estaba recuperando en su casa.
El problema era que sabía que Alemania no podía resistir más y veía como última posibilidad el uso de la bomba disgregadora sobre la que el Furher albergaba dudas sobre la posibilidad de incendiar la atmosfera y se resistia a emplear, ese fue el motivo de su atentado y no un complot para negociar con los aliados la rendición del imperio.


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2019)

Sr escaso dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene idea de cuánto puede alcanzar el oro el próximo año?




*Mi*

*me dice que tiene ni idea, a veces le pregunto

por los numeros de la primitiva para cargar mas MP,s pero tambien me dice que no sabe nada, tambien le pregunto como va a estar el precio pasado mañana y tambien me dice que, lo siento no te puedo informar
Sin acritud por lo de la bola



.*


----------



## angel220 (2 Sep 2019)

Le informamos que debido a la festividad del *LABOR DAY* en los Estados Unidos, la negociación en los futuros americanos sufrirá los siguientes cambios de horario *el lunes 2 de Septiembre*:

*Futuros sobre Divisas y sobre Bonos USA:*

Cierran a las 19:00 [+info]
*Futuros sobre Energía y sobre Metales:*

Cierran a las 19:00 [+info]


----------



## esseri (2 Sep 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lee los artículos que citas, no solo el titular... El articulo habla de un medio de pago interno entre el gobierno y diferentes bancos chinos basado parcialmente en una cripto.
> 
> Nada que ver con la propuesta del banco central inglés de una criptomoneda como divisa mundial.



Pues creo k tampoco exactamente...dice que tanto el PBOC como la banca comercial serán EMISORES legítimos...con lo k la distribución a la plebe parece evidente.

Por cierto...habla no de tecnología blockchain, sino de "una especie de mix" . EL txantxullo k se van a marcar con estos truños estatales es de aúpa. Con un estilo u otro en cada gobiernito, lo único claro y común será un Troyano a su medida ( sin éso, no mueven un dedo ).

EL planteamiento tópico y gratuíto sobre las cryptos, ése de dinero falso, putrefacto, humo y tal y tal basado en la pura ignorancia...es lo k van a endiñar al personal con esas txapas de control digital del estado frente a proyectos descentralizados. Sobre comprar cryptos , fresas o mantequilla, recomendarán quienes las vendan...yo, como no estoy en ésas, sí k sugeriría al menos ponerse al tanto entre proyectos razonablemente independientes y cebos del estado/s ...aunque sean los mismos "intagibles digityales" por fuera, por dentro, son el día y la noche : Unos, mejor o peor dinero - ok, y ahí, a criterio de cada cual -...pero otros, pagarés de estado...y éso es un salto cualitativo esencial.

Por cierto, toda la calma y frialdad del mundo, ok...pero la vaina se está precipitando a velocidad de crucero ya y con toda la pinta de soltarse el moño en cualquier momento con la media docena de "puntos calientes" k tienen ya anunciados y listos para trollearnos...pero con el barrido/mutación del fiat de fondo, k ésa es "la bolita". Pinta que el CAOS a imponer va a ser en clave de derrapada twitera de Trump pero desde cada esquina del planeta y al alimón.

Este otoño invierno sí k vamos a ver cauténtica confusión y acontecimientos dignos de hilo mítico de burbuja , así k va de sangre fría y "jugar a la piedra"...el pajote mental a la plebe para implantar el reseteo pinta de kojonex y pinta ya...es exactamente ésto k está pasando.


----------



## espasonico (2 Sep 2019)

¿Alguien me podría decir si al vender oro, en caso de beneficio, hay que declararlo en el IRPF?
Gracias


----------



## Me_opongo (2 Sep 2019)

espasonico dijo:


> ¿Alguien me podría decir si al vender oro, en caso de beneficio, hay que declararlo en el IRPF?
> Gracias



Solo al vender, si te refieres a oro de inversión, hay que declararlo al hacer la declaración de la renta, como un aumento de patrimonio.

Menos de 6.000 euros: el 19%.

Entre 6.000 y 50.000 euros: el 21%.

Más de 50.000 euros: el 23%.

En la web de Hacienda, explican todo lo que se considera oro de inversión, y todo lo que le afecta. Un tochazo.

En cuanto a oro físico:

Según la Ley Impuesto Renta Personas Físicas:

Artículo 33. Concepto.

1. Son ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales las variaciones en el valor del patrimonio del contribuyente que se pongan de manifiesto con ocasión de cualquier alteración en la composición de aquél, salvo que por esta Ley se califiquen como rendimientos.

(...)

En cuanto a los ingresos bancarios, está obligado a informar de las imposiciones y disposiciones de efectivo superiores a 3.000 euros.



No sé si esto te sirve.
Seguro que alguien te lo explica mejor, y si no, Google es tu amigo.

Saludos. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (2 Sep 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Solo al vender, si te refieres a oro de inversión, hay que declararlo al hacer la declaración de la renta, como un aumento de patrimonio.
> 
> *Menos de 6.000 euros: el 19%.*
> 
> ...



Pero contando todos los ingresos que tengas, no sólo oro.


----------



## tastas (2 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Supongo que has leído la parte primera del mensaje, que no has puesto, pero que habla de las características que tiene el uso de monedas de plata y oro.
> Esas características son las que le dan sopas con ajo al dinero fiat.
> Y también se lo dan a las criptomonedas.



La principal característica qu ehas puesto es que lleva usándose miles de años. Como el papel. Internet da usos diferentes al que ofrece el papel y en muchos casos, mejores. Lo mismo está pasando con el dinero.



> Es muy sencillo. Cuando uno hace una transacción, un intercambio, lo que no quiere es que le estafen. Quiere que lo que le dan a cambio de lo que entrega, no tenga sorpresa.
> Si tú ves la moneda y la identificas con un valor seguro, no es falsa, entonces estás tranquilo.
> El oro y la plata que te dan en mano, son mucho menos manipulables que una entrega de papeles o de bytes. Es así.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ya sabéis que me gusta mucho la Historia y os voy a colocar algo bastante sorprendente... que para mí NO lo es.
> 
> Rommel, el mayor general de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, no se suicidó. Otra gran mentira de la propaganda aliada
> 
> Saludos.



Verosímil.

Pero, esto es por que lo dice él o de donde lo sacó? 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2019)

# Spielzeug: La noticia me la leí cuando se publicó, de manera que la he recordado enseguida. En ningún momento, he dicho que la "Cripto" en la que trabaja China vaya a ser una "sugerencia" a escala mundial, máxime cuando el peso del Yuan creo que anda por el 10,92% de los DEG del FMI, por tanto NO puede imponer NADA a Occidente.

La importancia de la noticia radica en que, en el fondo, China es también MÁS de lo MISMO... Lo del Oro es un "postureo" que ya dura muchos años para que yo le conceda credibilidad. Si un día llega eso -muy difícil- NO será "gracias" a China. Además, ¿cuánto Oro necesitaría ese país para respaldar TODO el dinero que ha creado de la NADA? Sin olvidar que hablamos de una Economía sobrecalentada y con muchas "burbujas" que pueden estallar en cualquier momento...

En fin, lo dejo aquí. Ya te comenté que NO nos vamos a poner de acuerdo en este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: He colocado la noticia y, a nivel personal, voy a buscar las fuente original por cuanto NO aparece ninguna referencia sobre la misma, algo raro en ese medio...

Para mí es bastante verosímil, quizás la "pata coja" esté o NO en que Hitler NO asistiera al funeral. De todas formas, hay MUCHÍSIMAS cosas que sucedieron en la 2ª Guerra Mundial que han sido MANIPULADAS y esto podría haber pasado también en el caso de Rommel.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Spielzeug: La noticia me la leí cuando se publicó, de manera que la he recordado enseguida. En ningún momento, he dicho que la "Cripto" en la que trabaja China vaya a ser una "sugerencia" a escala mundial, máxime cuando el peso del Yuan creo que anda por el 10,92% de los DEG del FMI, por tanto NO puede imponer NADA a Occidente.
> 
> La importancia de la noticia radica en que, en el fondo, China es también MÁS de lo MISMO... Lo del Oro es un "postureo" que ya dura muchos años para que yo le conceda credibilidad. Si un día llega eso -muy difícil- NO será "gracias" a China. Además, ¿cuánto Oro necesitaría ese país para respaldar TODO el dinero que ha creado de la NADA? Sin olvidar que hablamos de una Economía sobrecalentada y con muchas "burbujas" que pueden estallar en cualquier momento...
> 
> ...



A ver Fernando, que te obcecas en llevarme la contraria y pones en mi boca cosas que no he dicho.

Lo que estan haciendo Rusia y China es usar oro como colateral en los intercambios bilaterales con aquellos países con los que tiene acuerdo para comerciar con divisas nacionales. 

No tiene nada que ver con respaldar la moneda con un cambio fijo respecto al oro. Supone volver a poner el oro como base del sistema monetario en detrimento del dólar. 

El valor de las divisas volveran asi a depender de las reservas de oro que tenga su emisor. El siguiente paso logico seria poner un cambio fijo para facilitar los intercambios, pero para eso queda bastante. Por ahora están negociando el primer paso


----------



## kikepm (2 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Las criptomonedas se pueden utilizar. También he dicho que el hecho de que una moneda de este tipo no se haya manipulado no quiere decir que no pueda serlo.



Yo, manías que tiene uno, me resisto a aceptar afirmaciones dichas alegremente sin algún respaldo racional, empírico, o de algún tipo. Y me temo que el 99% de los que hablan de BTC no tienen ni pajolera idea de lo que afirman, porque no entienden mucho acerca de su funcionamiento.

Entre los cientos de trolls que se han paseado por el hilo de BTC, unos pocos describieron mecanismos más o menos elaborados, más o menos razonados, sobre como podría manipularse BTC. Y todos, uno por uno, fueron destripados, sin piedad.

Entonces

*¿podrías explicar de una forma suficientemente razonada como podría manipularse BTC. ahora o en el futuro?*

Porque si no es algo más allá que tu propia opinión...


----------



## Orífero (2 Sep 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Solo al vender, si te refieres a oro de inversión, hay que declararlo al hacer la declaración de la renta, como un aumento de patrimonio.
> 
> Menos de 6.000 euros: el 19%.
> 
> ...




Respecto de esto, ¿no había una cantidad anual por debajo de la cual no era obligatorio declararlo? No sé si eran 3000 euros. Supongo que cuantía total, no de ganancias.

Pero claro, si en esos 3000 ya has ganado, supongo que también se declararán, no sé...

Seguro que es una paja mental de las mías.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Sep 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> *¿podrías explicar de una forma suficientemente razonada como podría manipularse BTC. ahora o en el futuro?*
> 
> Porque si no es algo más allá que tu propia opinión...



Es mejorable, puede haber potencialmente infinitas variantes mejores que le quiten el puesto. 
Mientras dure este sistema unidades monetarias creadas a voluntad del emisor cualquier variante puede triunfar, basta con inflar su precio para que la mayoria de la gente venda sus BTC para pasarse a la alternativa criptográfica. Y ya hay miles de alternativas e infinito "dinero" para inflarla y promocionarla, etc... 

Pero lo principal es que no genera la misma confianza que el oro en todos los actores. Como prueba, este hilo. China lo ha dejado claro : no hay alternativa al patrón oro. Y junto con Rusia tienen ya en funcionamiento la solución, temporal, al desastre monetario actual.

Proponer una alternativa criptográfica como divisa de reserva mundial, supone admitir que el actual sistema basado en el dólar esta acabado.


----------



## barborico (2 Sep 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es mejorable, puede haber potencialmente infinitas variantes mejores que le quiten el puesto.



 

¿Y como lo mejorarías para que pueda existir "una variante que no ofrezca "infinitas" variantes 'mejores'"? Se llama software de código abierto y es la principal virtud.

En cuestiones de dinero, *es mejor un sistema ineficiente, caro, pero seguro* que lo contrario. *Y el oro es la prueba de ello, no btc.*

Pero el oro no puede transmitirse por un cable del mismo modo que se intercambia en persona... lo cual no significa que el oro no tenga valor en la época actual. No tiene valor como medio de intercambio pero sí como reserva de valor, mientras haya agentes económicos que lo sigan comprando, claro. Al igual que btc.

Como tampoco significa que btc por ser intangible no tenga valor.

Ahora es cuando me vienen con el socorrido argumento de "6000 años de antiguedad gñe". Sí, ese ya lo sabemos, gracias. 
Ahora también sabéis que no se puede transmitir por un cable sin tener que preocuparse de los posibles _interceptadores/manipuladores monetarios_ entre el cable que une a las dos partes.


----------



## Me_opongo (2 Sep 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Respecto de esto, ¿no había una cantidad anual por debajo de la cual no era obligatorio declararlo? No sé si eran 3000 euros. Supongo que cuantía total, no de ganancias.
> 
> Pero claro, si en esos 3000 ya has ganado, supongo que también se declararán, no sé...
> 
> Seguro que es una paja mental de las mías.



Hola.

En este hilo:
Bolsa: - Oro físico en monedas vs fisco

Varios foreros hablan de ello.
3000, 2500, 10.000€ si es a lo largo de un año... Se trata en general de si los datos van a Hacienda, a partir de cuánto, si es por compra o acumulativo anual... 

Yo en la web de Hacienda, que son documentos muy largos y farragosos, no he visto por ningún sitio cantidad mínima de beneficios bajo la que no haya que declarar. Pero eso es solo al vender tu oro. 

Hablaban en Hacienda de esos 2500€, aunque los ponían con un euro más o menos y hasta con decimales, leí. Y creo que se trataba de la obligación de pago electrónico, nada de metálico.

Perdón por mi mala memoria.
Yo ya he comprado. Bastante, con factura y mis datos, y ahora me vale más hasta olvidarme de lo que he conseguido retener en el coco. Olvidar un poco el calentón de cabeza hasta que me he decidido y a esperar, que esto se trata de largo plazo, no de especular. 

Si vas a comprar, lee un poco más, no te vuelvas loco y dale pronto. Estamos en máximos históricos, subiendo cada día, y con muchas opiniones que hablan de 3000 a 10000$ la onza troy, en un plazo nada lejano.
Pero eso son previsiones... 

También hay muchos que en pura lógica aconsejan no comprar con precios altos, pero ya veremos cuando se da la próxima bajada significativa y duradera... 

Ánimo y suerte. 


Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ni tampoco tengo oro ni plata. Así que no tengo especial interés en nada. Sí que veo cómo han estado manipulando a todo el mundo y teniéndonos como sus esclavos desde que sacaron de la chistera el patrón dolar.
> 
> Cada cual puede sacar sus conclusiones de la historia y de lo que va pasando. No pasa nada, será en octubre.



Posiblemente, del año que viene, del 21 a más tardar.
Y entonces, y hablo de reset no de mad max, ¿qué, dónde?
Oro y plata es valor seguro, mantenimiento del poder de compra sin gastos de posesión, como los inmuebles. ¿Que otra opción cumple esto?



barborico dijo:


> Pero el oro no puede transmitirse por un cable del mismo modo que se intercambia en persona..



Creo que las letras de cambio se inventaron para eso, un mercader veneciano cobraba en un vale por oro y lo cobraba en un banco.
Con coeficiente de caja del cien por cien, claro, y en oro.


----------



## barborico (2 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Creo que las letras de cambio se inventaron para eso, un mercader veneciano cobraba en un vale por oro y lo cobraba en un banco.
> Con coeficiente de caja del cien por cien, claro, y en oro.



Sí, me cuentan que ese mercader y todos los que cobraban así no sacaban nunca el oro... Entonces el banco imprimía más letras que el oro que tenía depositado... Todo iba como la seda hasta que algunos se empezaban a preguntar "no habrá muchos papelitos de esos circulando"... De repente, ups, solo son papelitos, no hay oro para todos, disfruten lo robado

O era un país entero el que hacía eso con el resto de países... debe ser que soy de memoria distraída, no lo recuerdo...


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Entonces el banco imprimía más letras que el oro que tenía depositado



ya, por eso dije lo de cien por cien de coeficiente de caja. y no dije que auditado.

como forma de trasladar oro fisico sin hacerlo funcionaria si el comerciante cambia la letra en el banco por oro al llegar a casa. si empezamos a endosarlas ya no es lo mismo.
el cable para trasladar oro existe, doy oro al banco en a, me da un pen drive con oro en bits canjeable solo en el banco en b, y listo.

para compensar los flujos, esos bancos harian caravanas.


----------



## angel220 (2 Sep 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Respecto de esto, ¿no había una cantidad anual por debajo de la cual no era obligatorio declararlo? No sé si eran 3000 euros. Supongo que cuantía total, no de ganancias.
> 
> Pero claro, si en esos 3000 ya has ganado, supongo que también se declararán, no sé...
> 
> Seguro que es una paja mental de las mías.



Hay que declarar la suma de *TODAS *las ganancias, como incremento patrimonial o disminución, sea oro o un boli.
Importe de venta - Importe de compra


----------



## grom (2 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Y como lo mejorarías para que pueda existir "una variante que no ofrezca "infinitas" variantes 'mejores'"? Se llama software de código abierto y es la principal virtud.
> 
> En cuestiones de dinero, *es mejor un sistema ineficiente, caro, pero seguro* que lo contrario. *Y el oro es la prueba de ello, no btc.*
> 
> ...



Yo el principal defecto que veo en btc/cryptos es que hay muchas, y mas que apareceran. 
Que ventaja fundamental tiene btc que lo diferencia de las otras 1500 cryptos?

Como medio de intercambio valdría cualquier crypto, siempre y cuando mantenga una estabilidad en la cotización. Lo complicado es ganar la confianza de un porcentaje importante de la población para una de las cryptos en competencia con las demás.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Y como lo mejorarías para que pueda existir "una variante que no ofrezca "infinitas" variantes 'mejores'"? Se llama software de código abierto y es la principal virtud.



En el mundo virtual no encontraras tal cosa, al ser potencialmente infinito, todo es mejorable. En el mundo real, finito y tangible si que hay unanimidad sobre cual es el mejor elemento para servir de dinero. En el mundo virtual jamás se dara unanimidad.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Posiblemente, del año que viene, del 21 a más tardar.
> Y entonces, y hablo de reset no de mad max, ¿qué, dónde?
> Oro y plata es valor seguro, mantenimiento del poder de compra sin gastos de posesión, como los inmuebles. ¿Que otra opción cumple esto?



Se comenta mucho lo de los inmuebles como valor refugio comparándolo a menudo con el oro pero si hay un reset las casas por ejemplo no se librarían de un 50% de bajada; lo dejo en 40% para no pillarme los dedos. Actualmente no habrá la burbuja que hubo pero un buen monto de las exageradas deudas en forma de préstamos ha ido a parar a los inmuebles, amén de que la próxima (de siguiente y cercana) crisis de la deuda se intuye más grave que la que sufrimos y seguimos padeciendo.


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Sep 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> las casas por ejemplo no se librarían de un 50% de bajada;



de lo que no se librarian es de subidas de impuestos, en los suministros, en la renta...

no se si bajarían, pero su valor que no su precio, según que inmuebles (que también lo son las tierras) si se mantendría.

yo iba a que opciones, sin gastos, tenemos.

pd. creo que me sobró la coma antes de como los inmueble.s


----------



## tristezadeclon (2 Sep 2019)

los futuros de la plata están disputando una encarnizada batalla por el 18.60, si logra superarlos con cierta claridad, la siguiente parada sería en los 21.00, pero ahí ya si q sería una guerra sin cuartel, esa resistencia es un nivel clave, ahí si q tendrán acumuladas tropas para aguantar lo q haga falta, intentarán convertirlo en una fortaleza inexpugnable tipo numancia o el alcazar de toledo

de momento a pesar del ímpetu de las fuerzas metaleras, la fortaleza del 18.60 aguanta aunque con dificultades, da la sensación q está cogida con alfileres, pero resiste, ya van varios asaltos frustrados, esperemos q hoy no sea uno mas o de lo contrario podría comenzar a cundir el desánimo y tener q posponerlo a la espera de mejores circunstancias, o lo q es peor tener q rendirlo por inanición y q la cosa se eternice


----------



## Orífero (2 Sep 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Hay que declarar la suma de *TODAS *las ganancias, como incremento patrimonial o disminución, sea oro o un boli.
> Importe de venta - Importe de compra




Sí. La cosa es que de un boli, el comprador no da cuenta a Hacienda. Si vendes oro, la tienda en cuestión sí da cuentas. Si no, claro, no declara nadie.
El problema es ése.

Porque además lo del incremento patrimonial es muy discutible. Si el dinero pierde valor, no está claro que haya incremento patrimonial. El valor sigue siendo el mismo: una moneda de 1/4 oz = 4 gallinas (por ejemplo). Pero claro, eso la dictadura de Hacienda ni lo considera.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Sep 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Sí. La cosa es que de un boli, el comprador no da cuenta a Hacienda. Si vendes oro, la tienda en cuestión sí da cuentas. Si no, claro, no declara nadie.
> El problema es ése.
> 
> Porque además lo del incremento patrimonial es muy discutible. Si el dinero pierde valor, no está claro que haya incremento patrimonial. El valor sigue siendo el mismo: una moneda de 1/4 oz = 4 gallinas (por ejemplo). Pero claro, eso la dictadura de Hacienda ni lo considera.



Hacienda tiene un panorama negro, en varios frentes.
Su 720 ilegal, el Supremo en sentencia firme aseverando que las criptos no son dinero, sino activos como los cromos de Panini o los libros del abuelo.. va a perder unos buenos ingresos, y va a tener que devolver millonadas en sanciones impuestas.

Pero Hacienda nunca pierde...y aparte de los nuevos impuestos que están por venir, directos e indirectos, ojito a los metales. Sabe cuánto oro y plata tiene el personal fiscalmente residente en Hispañistán, y cuál ha sido la ganancia patrimonial desde la compra. Ahí lo dejo.

Suerte


----------



## barborico (2 Sep 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En el mundo virtual no encontraras tal cosa, al ser potencialmente todo es mejorable. En el mundo real, finito y tangible si que hay unanimidad sobre cualquier es el mejor elemento para servir de dinero. En el mundo virtual jamás se dara unanimidad.



Da igual eso.

Por una sencilla razón:


> En cuestiones de dinero, *es mejor un sistema ineficiente, caro, pero seguro* que lo contrario.



Da igual lo que se invente a posteriori. No solo da igual, sino que no va a transmitir la misma confianza que la lenta, cara y mil veces probada cadena de bloques de BTC.

Pero te compro el argumento: *es más difícil que en el mundo virtual haya unanimidad sobre cual es la mejor manera de organizar la información para que funcione como dinero. No imposible.* Si eso fuera cierto, Bitcoin no seguiría siendo la moneda que más "cuota de mercado" tiene.
En cualquier caso, conforme pasa el tiempo la confianza que da el "vetusto" invento aumenta.

Y también te compro el otro argumento: nunca un sistema criptográfico dará más confianza que el oro, porque la información que almacena el oro no requiere de otros inventos de la civilización para existir. Por ello es la divisa óptima para el madmax junto con el plomo en forma de balas + aplicador de las mismas.


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero Hacienda nunca pierde...y aparte de los nuevos impuestos que están por venir, directos e indirectos, ojito a los metales. Sabe cuánto oro y plata tiene el personal fiscalmente residente en Hispañistán, y cuál ha sido la ganancia patrimonial desde la compra. Ahí lo dejo.
> 
> Suerte




*Estoy de acuerdo contigo, por eso lo mejor es el toma y daca, si te vi no me acuerdo, cuanto menos sepan mis "enemigos" mejor. Yo tengo alguna con factura, y si algun dia me la solicitan se lo que decirle. No se para que sirve tanta pregunta, si luego se hace todo lo contrario, pero bueno alla ellos, la moto no es mia*


----------



## angel220 (2 Sep 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Verosímil.
> 
> Pero, esto es por que lo dice él o de donde lo sacó?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Como nadie , estabamos para comprobarlo categóricamente no se puede decir nada, yo particularmente a parte de la "oficial del coche", he leído mas veces sobre su "posible suicidio o llámalo como quieras", algo que si esta claro es que Rommel era un intocable para nadie del partido


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Sep 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Yo tengo alguna con factura, y si algun dia me la solicitan se lo que decirle



pero los metales para hacienda son diferentes a los cromos o los sellos? que metales fiscalizan?

en todo caso, mientras no lo vendas aunque sepas que lo compraste puedes haberlo perdido, regalado, te lo pueden haber robado y hasta enseñar la correspondiente denuncia.

y no creo que se crucen los datos de pequeñas ventas.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Sep 2019)

En tal caso sí que estarían bien y justamente remunerados y se pensarían más de dos veces antes de jugar con el dinero de la gente. Hoy en día a cualquier profesional hay que ponerle entre la espada y la pared para que rinda; esto vale desde banqueros hasta futbolistas.


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Sep 2019)

Hola

Muy animado el foro.


Incorrezto dijo:


> de lo que no se librarian es de subidas de impuestos, en los suministros, en la renta...
> 
> no se si bajarían, pero su valor que no su precio, según que inmuebles (que también lo son las tierras) si se mantendría.
> 
> ...



En un contexto de colapso financiero, el que tenga cash en la ‘moneda’ que en ese momento se adopte como de confianza (oro, plata, bitcoin, los buñuelos de mi abuela, lo que sea), será quien fije el valor de transacción de los activos más ilíquidos como las casas, pues primero haynque comer. La experiencia que viví en Argentina me lo demostró. Un ejemplo: en 2002, en pleno corralito, un terreno en un campo de golf lo teńa por 25,000 usd. En 2008 estaban a 100,000 usd. Luego me fui, todos vendidos.


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero los metales para hacienda son diferentes a los cromos o los sellos? que metales fiscalizan?
> 
> en todo caso, mientras no lo vendas aunque sepas que lo compraste puedes haberlo perdido, regalado, te lo pueden haber robado y hasta enseñar la correspondiente denuncia.
> 
> y no creo que se crucen los datos de pequeñas ventas.



 si sobre todo los de los cromos y sellos, te refieres a Forun Filatelico, la mejor inversion de este pais, no me hagas reir por favor, que crees tu que te pueden fiscalizar.
 en el ultimo traslado que realize a mi nuevo domicilio, se me perdio alguna caja, donde al parecer llevaba algunas alhajas de mi esposa y alguna que otra moneda, mala suerte, a quien voy a ir reclamar.
Yo soy un ciudadano honrado y serio y no puedo denunciar un hecho que no es verdad, ya me guardaria de hacerlo, tenga usted en cuenta que eso esta castigado por ley 
Mirad estoy jartitooooo de vender horoooooo, recorrooooo todos los sitios donde compran el mismo, joyerias, platerias, compro-oro, para que me den precio, y donde me den mejor precio alli lo hago, ojo que no es mio, si no de personas que conozco y tambien de algunos familiares que por necesidades tienen que vender, y nunca he tenido ningun problema, miro como esta el metal aproximadamente, llego pregunto y me dan precio, adios muy buenas, ya me pasare y alli donde me dan mas, pues a venderlo, ojo que siempre voy acompañado por el que quiere venderlo, para que vea que no lo engaño, nunca me he llevado ni un centimo de todas las ventas que efectuado y algunas muy importantes que os sorprendereis, rebasando los 250 y 300 grs., me refiero al de 18 kilates.
Sin ninguna clase de documento y demas y si alguno dice que no puede pues anda que no hay mas, eso lo echan a la olla de la fundicion y es entre el y yo, y nunca he estado alli, bueno si a preguntar el precio de cuanto me daban y claudican, hay que ser consciente de que ellos tambien tienen que ganar algun dinero, pero siempre he sacado un buen precio, y mis amigos y familiares han quedado asombrados por el precio que he sacado y a como lo compraron ellos.
En fin cada uno ve el vaso medio lleno o media vacio, el que hizo la ley , los ciudadanos hacemos trampas y ahora el que este libre de ello que me tire la primera piedra


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que existen compro-oros que te compran como particular y no te apuntan en el cuaderno de la policía?
> 
> Pensé que en esas cosas no se arriesgaban...



En el cuaderno de la policia como tu dices, es un libro donde consta el dni, nombre, gramos que vende y el articulo que es, sortija, cadena, collar, etc.
y que guardan durante unos dias para inspeccion por si llegan la policia e inspecciona los articulos por si son robos, al cabo del tiempo, lo echan a la olla de fundicion y adios muy buenas.
Ahora te voy a realizar yo una pregunta, tu crees que aqui en este puto pais, alguien va con la legalidad, porque no roban mas porque no pueden, desde politicos hasta menas   
Voy a ponerte un ejemplo llega el camion de la cerveza, cocacola o lo que tu quieres y si le deja por ejemplo 5 cajas de cervezas, algunas cajas van sin alcohol, me entiendes, y el restaurador crees tu que declara todos los ingresos que tiene o de otra prefesion.
El dentista declara todos los ingresos que tiene, solo declarara lo que hace en factura, lo otro ya sabes, al igual que el podologo, frutero, carnicero, etc. etc, seamos realistas, o el albañil, fontanero o electricista cuando va a tu casa, te dicen con alcohol o sin.
Edito: paraisofiscal todo lo que te cuento, es porque lo he vivido, es lo que tiene la universidad de la calle
saludos


----------



## estupeharto (2 Sep 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Se comenta mucho lo de los inmuebles como valor refugio comparándolo a menudo con el oro pero si hay un reset las casas por ejemplo no se librarían de un 50% de bajada; lo dejo en 40% para no pillarme los dedos. Actualmente no habrá la burbuja que hubo pero un buen monto de las exageradas deudas en forma de préstamos ha ido a parar a los inmuebles, amén de que la próxima (de siguiente y cercana) crisis de la deuda se intuye más grave que la que sufrimos y seguimos padeciendo.



Si las tienes que vender claro que pierdes. Pero la ganancia es en tenerlas, mantenerlas hasta que pase el chaparrón y entonces sacarles el partido... Pues tienen valor intrínseco y necesario para la vida. Cambiar oro en máximos por viviendas en mínimos es otra jugada. 

Otra cosa es que el sistema no asegure la ley, como pasa ahora por cierto con esta escoria política corrupta, y permita inseguridad jurídica (indepes, okupas, menas, chupopteros y todo el resto de mamoneos). Y entonces hay que valorar el compromiso ganancia/quebraderos de cabeza.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Sep 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> si sobre todo los de los cromos y sellos, te refieres a Forun Filatelico, la mejor inversion de este pais, no me hagas reir por favor, que crees tu que te pueden fiscalizar.
> en el ultimo traslado que realize a mi nuevo domicilio, se me perdio alguna caja, donde al parecer llevaba algunas alhajas de mi esposa y alguna que otra moneda, mala suerte, a quien voy a ir reclamar.
> Yo soy un ciudadano honrado y serio y no puedo denunciar un hecho que no es verdad, ya me guardaria de hacerlo, tenga usted en cuenta que eso esta castigado por ley
> Mirad estoy jartitooooo de vender horoooooo, recorrooooo todos los sitios donde compran el mismo, joyerias, platerias, compro-oro, para que me den precio, y donde me den mejor precio alli lo hago, ojo que no es mio, si no de personas que conozco y tambien de algunos familiares que por necesidades tienen que vender, y nunca he tenido ningun problema, miro como esta el metal aproximadamente, llego pregunto y me dan precio, adios muy buenas, ya me pasare y alli donde me dan mas, pues a venderlo, ojo que siempre voy acompañado por el que quiere venderlo, para que vea que no lo engaño, nunca me he llevado ni un centimo de todas las ventas que efectuado y algunas muy importantes que os sorprendereis, rebasando los 250 y 300 grs., me refiero al de 18 kilates.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Pero es que además, la gente no es consciente del tema de los documentos personales. 
La información es poder, y si es personal, más aún. Cuidadín con la info que dáis, los Dnis por aquí y por allí...hay un mercado negro de documentación del copón de la baraja.

Aquí donde dice mi IP que vivo, se pagan barbaridades por una fotocopia de pasaporte español, con visa de negocios o de trabajo. Una fotocopia eh?? No el original... Casi 3000 dólares, 2 onzas de oro, ahí es nada. Y es un negocio boyante y rentable. Luego alguno dirá que hay funcionarios con niveles de vida que no se corresponde con su salario jojojo... "me cayó una herencia"


----------



## estupeharto (2 Sep 2019)

Joder, he mirado el gráfico de evolución del bitcoin. Sabía que subió mucho hace tiempo pero nunca me había interesado en el tema. Siempre pensé que era algo creado para pegar un pelotazo mientras se busca una alternativa al sistema. 

Una moneda virtual que es capaz de subir a miles de dólares en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, luego pegó el bajón típico de los que hicieron caja y vuelta a subir. Menos, pero está en 9000 $ + - 

Esto no es serio. 

¿En serio se pueden pensar que se va a aceptar una moneda a nivel mundial, que quien entró hace un tiempo es millonario en comparación con quien la va a utilizar y no compró en aquel momento? 

Eso no es serio ni tiene sentido. Ni es más que un ardid para pegar un pelotazo. 

No funcionaría. La gente no entraría a ese juego. Fin del juego. 

Ahora dile a los que entraron y pusieron una pasta (pensando en una buena ganancia), que lo han perdido todo por la cara, porque la gente no juega y nadie lo quiere. Papelón. 

¿Con qué argumento se va a impedir a que otro cree y utilice otra moneda virtual diferente? 

Simplemente el juego no funciona. 

Se buscaba una moneda para las transacciones, pero en lugar de eso tenemos una moneda virtual que es un pelotazo para quien llegó primero y una esclavitud para quien llega después. No vale. 

Entonces, si se impone por parte del gobierno utilizar una MV, ¿qué pasa con los otros gobiernos? 
¿Quién coño liga una MV con otra? 
No se pondrían de acuerdo. Cada uno miraría sus intereses. 

El ser humano hace trampas en el solitario. 
Al final hay que recurrir a algo común, con un conjunto de características que potencian la seguridad del cotarro. 
Y ese algo con ese alto valor intrínseco ha sido conocido y entendido fácilmente a lo largo de toda la historia por todo el mundo. Es como el agua. Todo el mundo sabe que es buena, necesaria y la quiere.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si las tienes que vender claro que pierdes. Pero la ganancia es en tenerlas, mantenerlas hasta que pase el chaparrón y entonces sacarles el partido... Pues tienen valor intrínseco y necesario para la vida. Cambiar oro en máximos por viviendas en mínimos es otra jugada.
> 
> Otra cosa es que el sistema no asegure la ley, como pasa ahora por cierto con esta escoria política corrupta, y permita inseguridad jurídica (indepes, okupas, menas, chupopteros y todo el resto de mamoneos). Y entonces hay que valorar el compromiso ganancia/quebraderos de cabeza.



Lo que digo es que por ejemplo una casa que en plena burbuja estaba en 5.000€ el metro, bajó a 2.500€ y hoy en día está ya a 3.500-4.000€. Cuando esto estalle esto bajará a 2.000€ metro y no volverá a subir a 4.000€ en décadas o "nunca", porque no es su valor real, porque está inflado desde hace mucho tiempo y sobre todo porque ya no se podrá manipular su precio a base de deudas y préstamos, con billetes impresos por la cara.

Otra cosa son los terrenos, un caso muy diferente a las casas. Actualmente, en su mayoría, están baratas y a diferencia de las casas en una crisis subirán de precio. Pero el refugio de las viviendas ya acabó. Mi opinión.


----------



## barborico (2 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> ...



Un momento que llamo a la empresa que está detrás de bitcoin...

...

Ya. Me dicen que estás equivocado, que lo que fluctúa salvajemente son los precios de las divisas fiat, el precio de Bitcoin es siempre 1 btc.

También me han dicho que el código de Bitcoin no promete ninguna revalorización, pero eso ya lo sabía.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Un momento que llamo a la empresa que está detrás de bitcoin...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info. 
El problema lo tendrán los que hayan invertido una buena cantidad de moneda fiat para comprar algún btc... Cuando salgan los pfg nw7 jkk y demás.... Ya lo contarán.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Sep 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> Lo que digo es que por ejemplo una casa que en plena burbuja estaba en 5.000€ el metro, bajó a 2.500€ y hoy en día está ya a 3.500-4.000€. Cuando esto estalle esto bajará a 2.000€ metro y no volverá a subir a 4.000€ en décadas o "nunca", porque no es su valor real, porque está inflado desde hace mucho tiempo y sobre todo porque ya no se podrá manipular su precio a base de deudas y préstamos, con billetes impresos por la cara.
> 
> Otra cosa son los terrenos, un caso muy diferente a las casas. Actualmente, en su mayoría, están baratas y a diferencia de las casas en una crisis subirán de precio. Pero el refugio de las viviendas ya acabó. Mi opinión.



Siempre habrá incertidumbre pero al menos las viviendas son necesarias para vivir. 
En tiempos de crisis y de pobreza, mejor tener una casa que no tenerla. Peor es tener que pagar un dinero que no tienes para poder dormir. Si te consigue dar una renta que supla el trabajo que no tienes, también se agradece. 
Si hay pobreza tampoco será fácil que se construya más, por lo que habrá que jugar con lo que haya.
El problema para un propietario sería la inseguridad. Pero llegados a cierto extremo ya nada vale.


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2019)

Lo siento con no haberlo dicho con exatitud, ya me falla la memoria


----------



## estupeharto (2 Sep 2019)

Lo copias, lo pegas en Google translate y más o menos se entiende.
Yo lo que he entendido es que tú te comprometes a comprar esas monedas (lógicamente no se permite desestimiento) y también aceptas que si por motivos de demanda te asignan una cantidad inferior, esa cantidad es la que debes adquirir.
Tú solicitas el pedido.
Ellos te dirán la cantidad asignada final. Después del día 12 se entiende.
Entonces tú haces la transferencia.

Les he preguntado los costes de envío pero no me han contestado todavía.

En su página pone alrededor de 21 y pico a España, pero también pone un baremo creciente para los envíos en Alemania hasta un máximo de 50 y pico euros. Eso me hace dudar que no haya también un coste mayor para España si se piden algunas monedas.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Sep 2019)

Yo no voy a comprar, así que no te puedo decir. Pero si subes pantallazos te voy diciendo que pone


----------



## estupeharto (2 Sep 2019)

No tienes que rellenar ningún papelillo 
Eso que dices probablemente sea la orden SEPA.

Pero la primera operación se hace por tranferencia. No les envies una aceptación SEPA. Aparte de figurar tu dirección, te podría traer algún disgusto innecesario. 

Abre la página con el chrome y configura que la traduzca y te saldrá todo en español. 
Si hay algún pdf, copy-paste en Google translate.


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Pero es que además, la gente no es consciente del tema de los documentos personales.
> La información es poder, y si es personal, más aún. Cuidadín con la info que dáis, los Dnis por aquí y por allí...hay un mercado negro de documentación del copón de la baraja.
> 
> Aquí donde dice mi IP que vivo, se pagan barbaridades por una fotocopia de pasaporte español, con visa de negocios o de trabajo. Una fotocopia eh?? No el original... Casi 3000 dólares, 2 onzas de oro, ahí es nada. Y es un negocio boyante y rentable. Luego alguno dirá que hay funcionarios con niveles de vida que no se corresponde con su salario jojojo... "me cayó una herencia"



*
Lo que dice usted sobre los documentos personales, es muy importante y me explico, cuando sale uno de viaje y se hospeda en un hotel, pension, etc,. y cuando llega a recepcion para que le den la llave, le pide el D.N.I., antes hace muchooooooos años los datos del mismo se rellenaban en una ficha policial sobre el personal que esta alli y lo hacian en el mismo mostrador en su presencia, hoy en dia le dicen que deje el mismo que luego se lo daran, o bien le sacan una fotocopia del mismo, TODO ESO ES ILEGAL, no se puede, ni se debe dejar el mismo, porque es personal e intransferible.
Yo le digo que rellene en ese mismo instante el impreso policial si tiene que hacerlo, ni me saque fotocopia del mismo, ni dejo el D.N.I., porque con el mismo puede sacar mas copias y usar el mismo para cometer delitos, asi que ojo avizor a ello, al igual que otros documentos o tarjetas.*


.


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu punto de vista respecto a que aquí el que no corre vuela, pero lo del cuaderno es algo muy serio, una falta de libertad total y un foco de problemas.
> 
> Como bien apunta el forero Putabolsa "el cuaderno" se guarda un mes, dato corroborado por un compro oro que conozco personalmente, no sólo eso, sino que todas las semanas se pasan a por dicho cuaderno y transcriben la información en base de datos propia, por lo que yo no iría tan pancho por ahí vendiendo metales firmados con mi DNI por mucha factura que tuviera y muy santo que sea con la querida hacienda, ya que todo quedará registrado.
> 
> Por eso mi pregunta, extrañado de que en los compro-oros hagan operaciones fuera del cuaderno, con el consiguiente riesgo.




Paraisofiscal con lo que he comentado anteriormente, pienso que le he sacado de duda, mas claro no lo puedo poner, ni decir, estamos en un foro publico. y ya sabes, aqui algunos preguntan algunas cosas y se lo explicas lo mejor posible a tu manera y luego hacen todo lo contrario o hacen preguntas inverosimiles, en fin, con relacion a cuantos dias tenia que guardar la pieza, pues la verdad no me acordaba muy bien, ya me va fallando la memoria, pero no metas la mano en el fuego por nadie, que te la puedes quemar, en todos los trabajos y profesiones, cada uno procede a su manera y no con lo que esta estipulado por ley.
saludos


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2019)

Si efectivamente es un mes, no te han engañado.


----------



## grom (3 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Un momento que llamo a la empresa que está detrás de bitcoin...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Perdona, pero no.
De la anecdota del tio que en los primeros años del btc pago una pizza con 1 o varios btc, y ahora con esa cantidad se podria comprar 10000 pizzas, podemos deducir que lo que fluctua salvajemente es el btc.


----------



## Sin_Casa (3 Sep 2019)

veo que hablais por aqui del tema de factura en oro etc. la verdad que es muy relativo, por ejemplo en alemania en tienda fisica no te piden ninguna identificacion, al igual que en suiza. ( hay puedes pagar en chas hasta 25.000 francos). Cundo hablamos de compras online ya es mas complicado pues te dan siempre factura, o es albaran? otra cosa es lo que ellos hagan por su cuenta con eso. En españa las tiendas depende, si se la pides te las dan. aunque es factura o albaran tambien?. en caso de factura por que deberian presentarla si un particular no va a presentar su parte en hacienda?


----------



## Kid (3 Sep 2019)

De buen rollo, se te ha escapado un "palito".
Salut


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2019)

Creo que se puede vender en Alemania, Suiza, ... si vas allí, te dan la pasta y no hay papeleo.... Igual que si compras de la misma forma (hasta una cantidad que no suele ser baja)
Que me corrijan si no es así.


----------



## paco908 (3 Sep 2019)

Buenos días.

Sigo aprendiendo, disculpad que no aporte. 

Muchas gracias a todos los que ponéis vuestro conocimiento al servicio de los demás.

Este hilo es un faro de luz.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo y en la línea que ESTOY tocando en los últimos días...

- How The Digital Currency Agenda Has Grown Amidst Resurgent "Nationalism", Part One

Conviene centrarse en la noticia y en lo qué se está "pretendiendo"... NO tiene NADA que ver directamente con BitCoin (es otra cosa...), NI con el Oro (más bien lo contrario...), NI con los "chinorris" (esos "pintan" ahí lo que pintan...).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: La tendencia alcista en el Oro empezó ya hace tiempo y en la Plata el "salto" ha sido más reciente, pero más potente proporcionalmente en el tiempo y de ahí el recorte experimentado en su ratio con el Oro.

Es difícil predecir recortes cuando el panorama económico-financiero, más el geopolítico, se presenta TAN NEGRO... Sin embargo, sigo pensando que el Oro podría acercarse a los $1490 y ahí ya veríamos... Tampoco compraría a esos precios. Y en la Plata lo "lógico" es esperar un recorte, pero ahí NO me voy a "mojar"... hay que esperar a ver qué movimiento realiza.

Afortunadamente para mí, en ambos metales hice unas compras muy interesantes (tanto en volumen como en precios) y acertando el "timing" exacto, algo bastante raro en mí, ya que suelo acercarme, pero NO tan "fino" como en esta ocasión. 

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (3 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - How The Digital Currency Agenda Has Grown Amidst Resurgent "Nationalism", Part One
> 
> NO tiene NADA que ver directamente con BitCoin (es otra cosa...),



Gracias, veo que algunos ya lo van pillando.

Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2019)

Hola, tastas: El "concepto" ya lo "pillé" en su momento... El BitCoin estaba en los $5... pero en mi caso persiste la DESCONFIANZA, de manera que si NO entré entonces (una "cagada"...), menos ahora...

En fin, tastas, ya sabes la opinión que tengo al respecto: en el BitCoin os la pueden dar con "queso" o NO... pero lo que se esté tramando desde los Bancos Centrales es otra cosa y muy distinta, ya que nos afectaría a TODOS. Además, ya sabes que yo tengo un punto de vista muy "liberal" en cuanto a que cada cual haga con sus "dineros" lo que estime más oportuno. Muy distinto y PELIGROSO es que eso lo pretenda el Sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (3 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, tastas: El "concepto" ya lo "pillé" en su momento... El BitCoin estaba en los $5... pero en mi caso persiste la DESCONFIANZA, de manera que si NO entré entonces (una "cagada"...), menos ahora...
> 
> En fin, tastas, ya sabes la opinión que tengo al respecto: en el BitCoin os la pueden dar con "queso" o NO... pero lo que se esté tramando desde los Bancos Centrales es otra cosa y muy distinta, ya que nos afectaría a TODOS. Además, ya sabes que yo tengo un punto de vista muy "liberal" en cuanto a que cada cual haga con sus "dineros" lo que estime más oportuno. Muy distinto y PELIGROSO es que eso lo pretenda el Sistema.
> 
> Saludos.



No quería decir que ahora fueses bitcoinero. Con que no llames criptomoneda a los truños que pueda ir presentando el NWO o cualquier país o empresa me alegro.

Taptap


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2019)

Lo que quieren está claro. ¿No hemos tenido suficiente información sobre los hechos a lo largo de la historia?

Quieren seguir controlando y dominando. Seguir explotando al resto.

Simplemente, se ha evidenciado que las cartas están marcadas. Han exprimido la baraja y ahora toca cambiar de baraja.

Una nueva y bonita baraja digital que venderán muy bien y con la que pretenden seguir su juego.

Como siempre, implementarán cambios y mejoras para evitar que se les vaya de las manos y así poder seguir con el negocio.

Pero la vaca no está para leches.
El sistema adolecerá de los mismos defectos y con el tiempo se volverá ingobernable y no arreglará el problema.

¿Están pensando en hacer borrón y cuenta nueva con la deuda?
Eso ya es un robo más.
Y si no lo hacen, seguimos con la misma deuda inflada.

El problema no es la moneda sino el uso indebido que llevan haciendo siglos. Y eso tiene pinta que va a seguir.


----------



## esseri (3 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo y en la línea que ESTOY tocando en los últimos días...
> 
> - How The Digital Currency Agenda Has Grown Amidst Resurgent "Nationalism", Part One
> 
> ...



K "no tiene nada que ver" ???   

Por supuesto, tiene absolutamente TODO k ver. No sólo reconoce de manera integral el poder de esa operativa, sino k los BC kieren extender su próxima pantomima mediante ella...y k se vincularán las cryptos a esa "cascada" surgida de la administración ( reconoce abiertamente k los ciudadanos las elijen/elegirán y no sólo éso, sino k las cuentas banksters son innecesarias y perfectamente prescindibles ) : Van a acabar no sólo con el cash, sino con la banca "humana" ...éso es lo k está cantando ese artículo. El Jran kapital espekulativo global ya no necesita a sus miserables ratillas y va a cortar amarras.

Las propuestas ya existentes las presentan como "peligro medioambiental" ( ya tenemos otra clave de toda la payasada del cambio climático, etc y de contra ké la van a utilizar en sus panfleteos progres venideros ) o "dinero falso" ( por supuesto...el bueno será el suyo ). Obviamente, las ya existentes son proyectos descentralizados y el antídoto a su veneno y mamoneos. Totalmente esperable, pues k "no tengan nada k ver" ...a ojos de la ignorante borregada , claro .

Para kien recuerde, la Lagarde ya comentó amenazadoramente hace nada, cuando se confirmó k dejaba el FMI e iba para el BCE, su asunción de k los tipos negativos y la huida hacia adelante en las delirantes estrategias monetarias oficiales actuales... iban a repercutir en perjuicio de la banca privada..PERO K SE LA SUDABA. Anudando ambas cosas, lo k tenemos claro es k Uropa va a pìsar el cryptoacelerador hasta el fondo en política monetaria y desde su máximo organismo económico.

Lo acojonante , iwal k , esperemos, kon los metales...va a ser la batalla entre las propuestas centralizadas llegadas del stablishment y su red de bastardillos...y las cryptos "contaminantes y falsas"...k , casualmente, sí son "DLT"s auténticos y descentralizados...cosa k el establishment no permitirá - aunke obviamente intentará disfrazar - a todo lo surgido de su cascada corrupta - o no serían válidas a sus fines -. Un punto importante para dummies : Por redondas y flowerpower k las pinten, TODAS las extensiones crypto surgidas del establishment serán VENENO PURO : Si no son troyanos de libro...no tendrán razón de ser.

Como ya keda comentado antes, lo temible , el gran timo, no son las cryptos...sino el control k las admin públicas pueden conseguir con ellas en una aplicación maligna y controladora, en lugar de la independiente y liberadora k muchos de los buenos proyectos actuales persiguen como el ABC de su ideario.

Por mi parte sólo insisto en k la gente preocupada por el "dinero sólido" , aunke le retxinen las formas de la kriatura, haga un esfuerzo y vaya informándose con la mayor objetividad y criterio posibles...y, por supuesto, luego actúe en consecuencia a los análisis k pueda extraer de ello, sean los k fueren, faltaría piú. A estas alturas, está ya absolutamente diáfano k el intento de perpetuación de la estafa monetaria va a venir por ahí.

Kedan los metales...y las cryptos descentralizadas independientes del stablishment. A ver ké cara , fuerza y protagonismo van pillando unas y otras. Paso a paso.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Sep 2019)

Como jode pensar que estuve a punto de cargar hace 11 meses cuando estaba a casi 1.000€ y que no lo hice por no encontrar medio para hacerlo de forma anónima y en efectivo...

Tenemos que mejorar el mercado entre particulares, que hoy en día además es tremendamente fácil verificar onzas tipo krugerand, maple, etc con la aplicación del móvil que te analiza su espectro de sonido.


----------



## esseri (3 Sep 2019)

Por cierto, a cuenta de lo anterior, bonito post...k habla más de la Lagarta k de Argentina.

A ver si entra pisando fuerte a la salida de Draghi, k el show global de "pelukas oxigenadas" este otoño, va a ser de aúpa el Erandio.

Proximamente en todas las pantallas uropedas. Menúo bitxo. Perdón, cryptobitxo. Mientras el otro par de dos le dan al Brexit , los aranceles y los txinorris maaaalooos con sus bocinas de Harpo...ésta, con el garbancito del nú koñomik sistem y olé.

El culpable real de la crisis argentina

La k va a liar es suave.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Sep 2019)

En realidad hasta 2.500€ deben permitirte pagar en efectivo y sin solicitarte DNI, de forma anónima. Estamos hablando de ello en este hilo Pasos a seguir para invertir 7000€ en oro?

Entre eso y que la tienda está en Madrid no me vale.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2019)

Está por ver lo que pasará pero la gente ya no está por la labor de los engaños con la moneda.
Todo el mundo estará pendiente....
O hacen algo justo o no funcionará.

Por otro lado, el futuro próximo viene cargadito, pues ya no se trata de un problemón sólo, sino que vienen en manada.

Petróleo, otros recursos, superpoblación, decrecimiento, contaminación, conflictos a todos los niveles,.... Y la escoria sigue saqueando lo que puede.....

Va a estar entretenido


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2019)

Degusta tiene los precios en Alemania mucho mejores que aquí...
Lo suyo sería poderles comprar a ellos.

En general, allí lo tienen muy desarrollado el tema y buenas condiciones para la compra venta..
Aquí.... Una mierdecilla prácticamente

Qué país


----------



## esseri (3 Sep 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> En realidad hasta 2.500€ deben permitirte pagar en efectivo y sin solicitarte DNI, de forma anónima. Estamos hablando de ello en este hilo Pasos a seguir para invertir 7000€ en oro?
> 
> Entre eso y que la tienda está en Madrid no me vale.



Creo k éso no es correcto. Al menos hace unos años no lo era.

Los distribuidores kedan exonerados de identificar el titular de una compra por debajo de 1.000 euros. El límite de pagos en efectivo de 2500 euros es otra cuestión.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Sep 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Creo k éso no es correcto. Al menos hace unos años no lo era.
> 
> Los distribuidores kedan exonerados de identificar el titular de una compra por debajo de 1.000 euros. El límite de pagos en efectivo de 2500 euros es otra cuestión.



Lo de 1.000 euros salía en la ley 2010 que cambió en 2013 y ya no es así. Mira el enlace que puse antes.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Degusta tiene los precios en Alemania mucho mejores que aquí...
> Lo suyo sería poderles comprar a ellos.
> 
> En general, allí lo tienen muy desarrollado el tema y buenas condiciones para la compra venta..
> ...



¿Y en Degusa Alemania (u otra tienda allí) puedes comprar una cantidad considerable sin dar DNI y pagando en efectivo?

Igual compensa hacer un viajecito rápido.


----------



## esseri (3 Sep 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Lo de 1.000 euros salía en la ley 2010 que cambió en 2013 y ya no es así. Mira el enlace que puse antes.



Después de 2013 , los distribuidores típicos lo exigían igualmente.

Si tienes experiencia real en alguno concreto k venda anonimamente sin factura con ese límite de 2500 pavos , agradecidisimo.


----------



## esseri (3 Sep 2019)

Creo k en Hezpaña el cumplimiento de los 2500 era para patrios. Los guiris, 15K ( a boleo lo digo, pero me suena ). Tal vez vayan por ahí los tiros.


----------



## angel220 (3 Sep 2019)

Exactamente en Alemania, hasta 2017 si mal no recuerdo 15K después lo bajaron a 10k


----------



## angel220 (3 Sep 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Creo k en Hezpaña el cumplimiento de los 2500 era para patrios. Los guiris, 15K ( a boleo lo digo, pero me suena ). Tal vez vayan por ahí los tiros.



Tambien correcto 2,5 K efectivo residentes, 15 K pago efectivo para no residentes en España.
Con las nuevas propuestas 1 K y 10K
Para completar: articulo del 5 de febrero de 2019, pero delo que digo a lo que hago, va un trecho
El BCE ve “desproporcionado” el límite al pago en efectivo que propone Hacienda

P.D. Creo recordar que italia bajo a 1k y despues volvio a 3 k, y con el paso que lleva el coste de la vida con 1 k vale para ir a comprar patatas solo y pocas


----------



## tristezadeclon (3 Sep 2019)

noticias en directo sobre la batalla de los 18.60

al parecer llegan informes de que se ha conseguido abrir una brecha en las murallas y están entrando tropas plateras en la fortaleza, no se sabe si serán suficientes para conseguir abrir la puerta principal o si serán exterminados antes de alcanzar dicha puerta y todo quedará en un esfuerzo infructuoso, pero lo que es innegable es q es la tercera brecha producida en la fortaleza en los últimos días, si la fortaleza fuese un barco sería la tercera via de agua abierta en pocas horas

a estas horas hay confirmación ocular de que la brecha sigue abierta si bien es cierto q el flujo de soldados plateros entrantes parece estar disminuyendo debido a q se ha formado un tapón y podrían estar siendo sometidos a un intenso fuego enemigo desde el interior

estaremos atentos y les mantendremos informados sobre las novedades habidas en esta importante batalla

posdata: pa mi q hoy tampoco lo conseguimos, no termina de romper y me temo q la apertura de wall street no nos va a ayudar

edito: los 18.60 son historia, acaba de caer, ya está en 18.82 y en camino a los 21, som imparaplas


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Sep 2019)

More Korean banks offer silver bars on rising demand for safe haven assets - Pulse by Maeil Business News Korea

Mas bancos de Corea del Sur vendiendo oro y plata a particulares. Oro y plata comprado por los bancos en moneda local ya que es la divisa en la que opera su mercado de oro fisico:

South Korean Gold Market - Gold University - BullionStar

Parece últimamente se ha disparado la demanda. Aquí los bancos venden preferentes y otras basuras financieras...


----------



## angel220 (3 Sep 2019)

que pasa hoy se hunde el sistema? no decían para Ocubre


----------



## Orífero (3 Sep 2019)

Pero para justificar la diferencia entre lo que te ha costado y lo que has cobrado al venderla, valdrá con el tiquet de compra. ¿O tiene que ser factura? Es que el peligro de las facturas es que pueden servir para que el estado te ROBE tu oro el día de mañana.

Por otra parte, no entiendo lo que dices de que hasta 3000 no hay obligación de comunicación. Se supone que tienes que declarar en cuanto haya un incremento patrimonial. Si lo vendes a un sitio "serio", se supone que van a comunicar sea la cuantía que sea. ¿O te refieres precisamente a que si vendes hasta 3000 en un año, no tienen por qué comunicarlo a los recaudadores del Sheriff de Nothingham? Porque entonces es eso lo que a mí me sonaba. No que no tuvieras que declarar, si no que como la tienda a la que vendes no tiene que comunicar, entonces, aunque no declares, el Gran Hermano no se entera.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os voy a colocar una información que tenía "congelada" a la espera de acontecimientos... Trata sobre la Plata y está JUSTIFICANDO el porqué de la subida de la Plata.

www.investmentresearchdynamics.com/dont-let-cpm-group-feed-you-a-bag-of-brown-stuff-about-silver/

En relación a efectuar compras de Oro FÍSICO os recuerdo que estamos en máximos en Euros...

Y os recomiendo seguir la evolución del par USD/CNY y que cada vez se está poniendo más PELIGROSO... Ahora en torno a los 7,1759. La conclusión que saco es la misma que vengo apuntando desde hace tiempo: el USD acabará devaluándose y veremos con qué INTENSIDAD...

Saludos.

Edito: casaytierras ha colocado el enlace correcto. Gracias.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Después de 2013 , los distribuidores típicos lo exigían igualmente.
> 
> Si tienes experiencia real en alguno concreto k venda anonimamente sin factura con ese límite de 2500 pavos , agradecidisimo.



Haylos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

- El Bitcoin sube con fuerza: Holanda regula las compañías de criptos

De seguir así, van a conseguir lo contrario que pretenden... Buena prueba de ello la tenemos en el día de hoy con el "producto" en cuestión.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (3 Sep 2019)

Hace 2 minutos (03.09.2019 15:59)
Trump contraataca por partida triple: Atiza a China, a la Fed y a la UE
no queríamos un twuit pues toma tres


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2019)

Ya tienes la respuesta a la pregunta que formulabas en uno de tus posts...

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> ¿Y en Degusa Alemania (u otra tienda allí) puedes comprar una cantidad considerable sin dar DNI y pagando en efectivo?
> 
> Igual compensa hacer un viajecito rápido.



Yo no lo sé. Sólo lo que voy leyendo por aquí y por allí. Pero creo que sí. Hasta 10000... pago en efectivo, ticket y hasta luego lucar.

Yo he estado en Alemania varias veces de turismo.... Habrá que empezar a volver por esos lares.... Viajecito y remate.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Pero para justificar la diferencia entre lo que te ha costado y lo que has cobrado al venderla, valdrá con el tiquet de compra. ¿O tiene que ser factura? Es que el peligro de las facturas es que pueden servir para que el estado te ROBE tu oro el día de mañana.
> 
> Por otra parte, no entiendo lo que dices de que hasta 3000 no hay obligación de comunicación. Se supone que tienes que declarar en cuanto haya un incremento patrimonial. Si lo vendes a un sitio "serio", se supone que van a comunicar sea la cuantía que sea. ¿O te refieres precisamente a que si vendes hasta 3000 en un año, no tienen por qué comunicarlo a los recaudadores del Sheriff de Nothingham? Porque entonces es eso lo que a mí me sonaba. No que no tuvieras que declarar, si no que como la tienda a la que vendes no tiene que comunicar, entonces, aunque no declares, el Gran Hermano no se entera.



El ticket vale para justificar.
Hasta 2500 en la compra, no tienes que dar DNI.
En la venta, se tiene que declarar siempre y justificar la diferencia con tickets/factura.
5 años atrás te pueden pedir si revisan. Si se compró hace más de 5 y no te interesa, pues te atienes al precio de hace 5 años (sin ticket).
Pero vaya, que hay que tener ganas de que le roben a uno más.
Tú te lo curras y corres riesgos, para que luego venga la escoria con el saqueo.
Mejor no dar datos. Y se compra-vende en Alemania y demás sitios serios.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Sep 2019)

Hola gente, con permiso.

¿Pero qué cojones a pasado? pedazo de subidón.


----------



## barborico (3 Sep 2019)

No sé que celebráis, si está bajando:

Cambio Oro al contado Bitcoin | Cotización XAU/BTC - Investing.com


No he podido resistirme, lo siento. No volverá a ocurrir


----------



## alicate (3 Sep 2019)

Coño, por fin algo sensato y como tiene que ser en este mundo.
Decidme lo que querais, pero es lo primero q se me ha venido a la cabeza al verlo.

Saludos.

Guns & silver = orgasm!


----------



## Higadillas (3 Sep 2019)

Yo personalmente no he entrado al oro. Me vi tentado en 2015-2016 pero no tenía suficiente líquido y sólo pillé un pellizquito de nada, pero bueno, hoy lo podría vender por más de un 30% más de lo que pagué por ello.

Claro, entonces a 1100 creo que estaba y me parecía "caro"... y míralo ahora. Es muy posible que en un par de años los 1400 también parezcan una ganga, pero ya se sabe que a toro pasado todos somos manolete. 

Me quedo al arcén a ver como pasa. 

La plata ya es otra historia...


----------



## oinoko (3 Sep 2019)

Yo he hecho varios bussines entre particulares sin problemas, si el importe pasa de 1000 Euros el bar de un hotel de negocios es el sitio ideal.
Ofrece la combinación adecuada de privacidad y seguridad.

Saludos


----------



## L'omertá (3 Sep 2019)

Los burbujistas solemos quedar cerca del retiro, por la noche, o en el polígono. La peña se piensa que vamos de cancaneo a darnos por el zero pero es una tapadera. En realidad sacamos nuestros tesoros, los admiramos mientras los acariciamos como gollum.
Como te lo cuento.


----------



## esseri (3 Sep 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Los burbujistas solemos quedar cerca del retiro, por la noche, o en el polígono. La peña se piensa que vamos de cancaneo a darnos por el zero pero es una tapadera. En realidad sacamos nuestros tesoros, los admiramos mientras los acariciamos como gollum.
> Como te lo cuento.



No kuela. 

Piporrón perdío.


----------



## esseri (3 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> El ticket vale para justificar.
> Hasta 2500 en la compra, no tienes que dar DNI.
> En la venta, se tiene que declarar siempre y justificar la diferencia con tickets/factura.
> 5 años atrás te pueden pedir si revisan. Si se compró hace más de 5 y no te interesa, pues te atienes al precio de hace 5 años (sin ticket).
> ...



Lo de los 2.500 ya está tumbáo.



Sin declaración, limitación a 10.000 pavos en fronteras dentro de Schengen...y OJO !!!...a 100.000 por circularlos en cualquier país Uropedo, incluído el propio. Ambas infracciones, so pena de incautación.

Con dos kilos de Oro por la calle... al borde . Y ojo k una vez rekisados no puedas justificar su procedencia ...k la broma es pokita.


----------



## Higadillas (3 Sep 2019)

Si no te digo que no, @Caballero sin espada, pero veo a la plata con más recorrido y menos posibilidades de pillarme los dedos. Mi capacidad de ahorro es limitada.


----------



## Orífero (3 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> El ticket vale para justificar.
> Hasta 2500 en la compra, no tienes que dar DNI.
> En la venta, se tiene que declarar siempre y justificar la diferencia con tickets/factura.
> 5 años atrás te pueden pedir si revisan. Si se compró hace más de 5 y no te interesa, pues te atienes al precio de hace 5 años (sin ticket).
> ...



Creo que no te entiendo. Lo de los 5 años que te pueden revisar es a partir del año en que has hecho la venta y has obtenido ganancia. Es decir, cuando tienes que declarar. Aunque lo hayas comprado hace 20 años. Si vendes en 2020, por ejemplo, y no declaras, te pueden dar el toque hasta el 2025 y empurarte. Si compraste en 2010 y ya no tienes el tiquet, se supone que te aplican el porcentaje sobre el total por el que has vendido, en lugar de sobre lo que has ganado.

Creo yo.


----------



## timi (3 Sep 2019)

buenas tardes

soy yo ,o creo que el bullion esta subiendo mas rápido que la plata?


----------



## timi (3 Sep 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Depende de a qué le llames bullion...



canguros de plata por ejemplo,,,


----------



## Higadillas (3 Sep 2019)

Todo el bullion suele tener sobrespot, pero como más alto es el precio de la onza, menos es este sobrespot en porcentaje sobre el total.

Vamos, que si la onza está a 5 euros, el bullion puede tener un 100% de sobrespot. Si está a 30, igual es sólo un 10%


----------



## brigante 88 (3 Sep 2019)

Leyendo lo que expones, realmente me hace gracia la forma que teneis de comeros la cabeza y complicaros la vida con suposiciones, quizas sea porque yo soy hombre a la antigua usanza. Para mi el trato en mano con una cerveza y conversación siempre que la otra parte tenga sentido común lo prefiero a tenerlo mediante trato a distancia.
De los que andamos por aquí, tengo la fortuna de conocer a varios compañeros y de los cuales hoy día tengo una grandísima relación.
Porsupuesto hay que tener siempre precaución, pero de hay a tener que ir con guardaespaldas,,,,


----------



## Higadillas (3 Sep 2019)

Con lo de pillarme los dedos me refiero a comprar en máximos y que luego se tire dos o tres décadas por debajo y lateral (véase años 80-2010). Con la plata, al poder ir comprando cada dos o tres meses, el precio se proratea entre muchas compras a diferentes importes y la media es buena en mi caso.


----------



## timi (3 Sep 2019)

no tendrás problemas si lo haces así , por experiencia personal,,,,


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Sep 2019)

¿Pero es que alguien piensa en vender en este momento? 

De todas formas, si vas al bar de un hotel acompañado aunque el amigo no cobre tendrás que pagar los cafés.
Por poco importe sale caro.


----------



## asqueado (3 Sep 2019)

+10


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Creo que no te entiendo. Lo de los 5 años que te pueden revisar es a partir del año en que has hecho la venta y has obtenido ganancia. Es decir, cuando tienes que declarar. Aunque lo hayas comprado hace 20 años. Si vendes en 2020, por ejemplo, y no declaras, te pueden dar el toque hasta el 2025 y empurarte. Si compraste en 2010 y ya no tienes el tiquet, se supone que te aplican el porcentaje sobre el total por el que has vendido, en lugar de sobre lo que has ganado.
> 
> Creo yo.



Lo que quería decir con lo de los 5 años es que Hacienda no puede pedir comprobantes de más de 5 años.
Entonces, en caso de que inspeccionaran una declaración, que previamente tú has declarado (de otra forma no sale el tema a la palestra), no te podrían pedir facturas más allá de esos años.
Ejemplo: compras 1 en 2010 a 10. En 2016 vale 20. La vendes en 2020 a 40.
Declaras que has ganado 20 (en lugar de 30)
Porque no te pueden pedir facturas de hace 10 años. Entonces aplica el precio de hace 5 años.

Eso es lo que quería decir. Aunque lo he leído por ahí, tampoco es que lo sepa seguro.
En todo caso yo no lo haría así.
Guardar tickets sí, por lo que los puedas necesitar.
En todo caso a saber cómo estará la legislación en unos años....
Conociendo a los ladrones del reino algo se sacarán de la manga para incrementar la tributación


----------



## asqueado (3 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que quería decir con lo de los 5 años es que Hacienda no puede pedir comprobantes de más de 5 años.
> Entonces, en caso de que inspeccionaran una declaración, que previamente tú has declarado (de otra forma no sale el tema a la palestra), no te podrían pedir facturas más allá de esos años.
> Ejemplo: compras 1 en 2010 a 10. En 2016 vale 20. La vendes en 2020 a 40.
> Declaras que has ganado 20 (en lugar de 30)
> ...




Son 4 años, no cinco.-
Os estais complicando con tanta facturas, etc. etc. La ley está al alcance de cualquiera que desee como ha comentado AgAu y a veces desinformamos, yo a partir de este momento dejo de comentar todo lo relacionado con hacienda, le comentas una cosa y luego se tiran por los cerros de Ubeda, y hacen todo lo contrario y algunos preguntas cosas inverosimiles y lo digo sin acritud para todos los foreros, en fin en esta vida no hay que tener tanto miedo a nada, bueno yo si tengo miedo a una cosa


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin... Os leo y NO puedo dejar de sonreírme... La mayor parte de mi Oro se ha comprado en este foro, ya haya sido mediante trato directo o a distancia... Y Plata también he comprado en MUCHAS ocasiones. A día de hoy: SIN NINGÚN PROBLEMA.

En fin, mañana si tengo tiempo, voy a analizar de nuevo los MPs. Estos últimos movimientos merecen que les prestemos la debida atención, y muy especialmente la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2019)

Bueno, para hacer un rápido análisis tampoco tengo que esperar a mañana...

En los últimos movimientos de los MPs, y sobre todo en la Plata, se está haciendo sentir una percepción de Caos en casi TODOS los mercados financieros. Debemos prestar mucha atención a ello y sobre todo a las "medidas" que van a intentar para "taponar" la "sangría" que comienza a "intuirse"... Si NO lo consiguen, vamos a ver los MPs bastante más arriba en poco tiempo.

Ahora mismo, mi "precio objetivo" para el Oro para este año ya sube hasta los $1640 con una posible extensión hasta los $1675...

Y la Plata es muy previsible que toque los $21 y siga hasta los $24... NO siendo "extraño" que llegará a los $34 durante el próximo año...

Ya sabéis que suelo ser muy cauto en mis análisis, pero es que estoy "percibiendo" que los "malos tiempos" se están acercando a marchas forzadas...

En fin, a medio plazo veremos si he acertado o he errado...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2019)

Y un "consejo": si andáis "cortos" de "material" y podéis prescindir de cierto Fiat sin "padecer", NO le deis muchas vueltas... NO es lo que puedan subir los MPs -que subirán...-, sino lo que los GHDLGP estén "MAQUINANDO" para "pulirnos" la "pasta". Se me "entiende"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Sep 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Creo que no te entiendo. Lo de los 5 años que te pueden revisar es a partir del año en que has hecho la venta y has obtenido ganancia. Es decir, cuando tienes que declarar. Aunque lo hayas comprado hace 20 años. Si vendes en 2020, por ejemplo, y no declaras, te pueden dar el toque hasta el 2025 y empurarte. Si compraste en 2010 y ya no tienes el tiquet, se supone que te aplican el porcentaje sobre el total por el que has vendido, en lugar de sobre lo que has ganado.
> 
> Creo yo.



Creo que son 4 años no 5, pero vaya tampoco es una cosa..............


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Sep 2019)

Me han hablado muy bien de esa feria, conozco a varios numismaticos que van y arrasan con las monedas de plata.

No entiendo mucho de ese tipo de monedas pues son monedas extranjeras a spot pero parece que ellos ganan bastante dinero comprando ese tipo de monedas y van todos los años, en España he estado en muchas ferias de este tipo y todas me decepcionan mucho, cualquier subasta casi que me gusta mas por floja que sea.


----------



## esseri (3 Sep 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que son 4 años no 5, pero vaya tampoco es una cosa..............



Depende de la acusación, si la hubiere.

Fraude, 4 años. ( desde 1 neuro defraudado ).

Como delito fiscal - fraude mayor de 120.000 pavos - hasta hace nada eran 5. Con indicios de ese nivel de movimientos, te pueden rastrear otro año atrás. Creo k se ampliaron también en un tercer rango , pero ya por otros aspectos más frikis ( aunke no sé de ké palo va el forerío, vete a saber con kién estamos hablando ) como organización criminal, etc . y montantes desde 600.000 . Pero bueno, k supongo k alguien en esos trances cubrirá su asesoría mejor k tirando de un foro.

Recordemos k una inspección activa la prescripción...con lo k, a partir de reclamarte algo en firme pueden indagar a saco y sin prisas, k lo k consigan, procede.

Todo ditxo de carrerilla , ojo ( pero los 5, sí k son perfectamente posibles ).


----------



## asqueado (3 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, para hacer un rápido análisis tampoco tengo que esperar a mañana...
> 
> En los últimos movimientos de los MPs, y sobre todo en la Plata, se está haciendo sentir una percepción de Caos en casi TODOS los mercados financieros. Debemos prestar mucha atención a ello y sobre todo a las "medidas" que van a intentar para "taponar" la "sangría" que comienza a "intuirse"... Si NO lo consiguen, vamos a ver los MPs bastante más arriba en poco tiempo.
> 
> ...




*Cual es la marca de tu bola de cristal

La que te van a liar algunos, si en lugar de subir, baja por cualquier circunstancia

Es que tu dijistes como se iba a poner el hhorro y la pllatta y fui a pedir un prestramo al banco y compre al limite, por cierto esto como se desgrava, y si luego no gano tanto como digistes, a quien le reclamo*


*Siéntate a la puerta de tu casa y verás pasar el cadáver de tu enemigo*

*Hay que tener paciencia y calma ante situaciones que mas temprano que tarde se nos echan encima*


----------



## tastas (4 Sep 2019)

Normalmente vas estableciendo confianza poco a poco con intercambios pequeños, y hay cierta reputación en el foro de usuarios antiguos. Para mí la peor parte es validar billetes y la moneda de oro, como inexperto, ni te digo, de hecho no he comprado oro así ni pienso que vaya a poder hacerlo. También hay ciertas normas de "etiqueta" como quedar en sitios públicos y yo preferiría con cámaras.
Aunque hay otra manera que permite Bitcoin y que hasta que se inventó Bitcoin y las direcciones multifirma era impensable sin la ayuda de un tercero de confianza:

Utilizar Bitcoin como depósito en una multifirma 2 de 2 siguiendo el protocolo de destrucción mutua asegurada.
Mojón lo explica en el hilo de aplicaciones alternativas de Bitcoin. Básicamente el comprador pone 2x el precio que se vaya a intercambiar en bitcoin, el vendedor 1x lo que se vaya a vender en una dirección btc donde se necesitan 2 firmas para mover Bitcoins de ahí, una para cada parte del intercambio. De esta manera te aseguras de que ambas partes salgan perdiendo algo si el intercambio no se lleva a cabo correctamente o si una de las partes no está satisfecha.
Te permite llevarte tus monedas a casa, hacerle las pruebas que consideres necesarias, meterla en una caja fuerte y entonces sí, hacer la segunda firma que liberae los bitcoins, una parte para ejecutar el pago al vendedor y la otra para recuperar los bitcoins que el comprador ha depositado como garantía.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (4 Sep 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Si no te digo que no, @Caballero sin espada, pero veo a la plata con más recorrido y menos posibilidades de pillarme los dedos. Mi capacidad de ahorro es limitada.



Si vas a largo puedes estar tranquilo, a lo mejor con plata ganas más que con oro o en realidad es al revés, pero el 0.8% de correlación entre el precio de ambos activos no creo que varíe demasiado.
Y no creo que en 5 años el oro o la olata te hagan perder poder adquisitivo sino al contrario.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (4 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y un "consejo": si andáis "cortos" de "material" y podéis prescindir de cierto Fiat sin "padecer", NO le deis muchas vueltas... NO es lo que puedan subir los MPs -que subirán...-, sino lo que los GHDLGP estén "MAQUINANDO" para "pulirnos" la "pasta". Se me "entiende"... ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



Traduzco tus dos últimos posts:







Taptap


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Sep 2019)

Con ticket o albarán también se demuestra y es anónimo.

Si vas en coche también te evitas dar explicaciones, aunque la desventaja en tiempo es obvia.

Lo malo del mercado de particulares es el poco volumen que maneja, por desgracia.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Sep 2019)

Sí, estoy de acuerdo. Yo ya he dicho que me guío por el ratio oro/petróleo que indica que está caro.

Planteo la cuestión sobre cómo comprar en efectivo y anónimamente para tenerlo todo atado previamente al momento de cargar, y que dichas cuestiones logísticas no me desbaraten la oportunidad cuándo se presente.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2019)

Hola, asqueado: NO me hace falta ninguna "Bola de cristal"... Llevo muchos años en los dichosos mercados y también en los MPs para haber acertado muchos movimientos. Y, por supuesto, que también me he equivocado en bastantes ocasiones, faltaría más. En el "pronóstico" de ayer hay que saber leer entre líneas y NO es una "recomendación" de compra... Hay un claro matiz en el siguiente post que escribí y en el que "aconsejo" (con un "entrecomillado")... NO es lo mismo.

En el Oro podemos hablar de aquí a finales de año, ya que para el próximo año sigo manteniendo que el Oro puede batir sus máximos históricos en USD. Y en la Plata tengo de margen más de un año para acertar. ¿Complicado? Según cómo se mire: en el Oro los Cortos están frenando la subida y batir la actual zona va a ser muy duro, pero es que TAMPOCO se cae... Y en la Plata este tramo ALCISTA se inició el pasado 12 de Mayo (estamos hablando de casi 4 meses...) y ya lleva un +34%. Es precisamente la Plata la que me está haciendo cambiar mi "percepción" en los "tempos". Es simple de entender: para mí es como un "Déjà Vu" de algo que sucedió hace unos años (2011).

Desde luego, ya cuento con las "medidas" que intentarán implementar y que irán frenando las subidas, pero el panorama es TAN OSCURO que hago mío uno de los posts de tastas, pero con su adecuada "puesta en escena":

"I can't let you for this".- "Yes, I can. Shut up and take my money".- "No puedo dejar que pagues esto".- "Sí puedo. Cállate y acepta mi dinero".

O también me valdría el símil del título de una película de Woody Allen: "Coge el dinero y corre"...

En fin, hace un rato el Oro en los $1547,35 (con los Cortos haciendo su "trabajo") y la Plata en los $19,433...

E insisto en que es una PROSPECCIÓN, NO una "invitación" a comprar, pero SÍ para una profunda "reflexión" y que se evalúen las posibles "consecuencias" que se puedan derivar... En la Argentina ya volvéis a tener un buen ejemplo de lo que estoy comentando.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Sep 2019)

Sobre el tema de si el BTC puede ser objeto de manipulación y demás estafas,... por mucho que sus admiradores o seguidores digan que está todo controlado.... (de una cosa que la mayoría no tiene ni idea y de que se pueden crear muchos similares pero diferenciados y sería un caos que todo conviviera en armonía entre otras cosas)

Seguridad BTC

Ahí lo dejo


----------



## tastas (4 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sobre el tema de si el BTC puede ser objeto de manipulación y demás estafas,... por mucho que sus admiradores o seguidores digan que está todo controlado.... (de una cosa que la mayoría no tiene ni idea y de que se pueden crear muchos similares pero diferenciados y sería un caos que todo conviviera en armonía entre otras cosas)
> 
> Seguridad BTC
> 
> Ahí lo dejo



Gracias por poner una noticia de mayo.
Los exchanges centralizados son inseguros. Nunca me verás decir lo contrario.

Taptap


----------



## estupeharto (4 Sep 2019)

De hace 3 meses, como si hubiera sido mañana.
En la misma noticia hay otro link a otro "problemilla" del 2017. 
Bueno, cada cual podrá pensar si en el futuro puede pasar "algo" o no.


----------



## tastas (4 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> De hace 3 meses, como si hubiera sido mañana.
> En la misma noticia hay otro link a otro "problemilla" del 2017.
> Bueno, cada cual podrá pensar si en el futuro puede pasar "algo" o no.



Espero que al menos entiendas que robar el dinero de un banco no es atacar la moneda.

Taptap


----------



## barborico (4 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> De hace 3 meses, como si hubiera sido mañana.
> En la misma noticia hay otro link a otro "problemilla" del 2017.
> Bueno, cada cual podrá pensar si en el futuro puede pasar "algo" o no.



¿Sabes porque solo se llevaron bitcoin pudiendo llevarse una miríada de "monedas" diferentes?
Porque bitcoin es la única cuyas transacciones son, en la práctica, imposibles de revertir.


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: NO me hace falta ninguna "Bola de cristal"... Llevo muchos años en los dichosos mercados y también en los MPs para haber acertado muchos movimientos. Y, por supuesto, que también me he equivocado en bastantes ocasiones, faltaría más. En el "pronóstico" de ayer hay que saber leer entre líneas y NO es una "recomendación" de compra... Hay un claro matiz en el siguiente post que escribí y en el que "aconsejo" (con un "entrecomillado")... NO es lo mismo.



Buenos dias Fernando, no lo pongo en duda y se que tienes muchos conocimientos sobre ello, mi post fue ironicamente
saludos


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

Como siempre se dijo "en casa del pobre la alegría dura poco" en algunas casos ni un dia


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2019)

# angel220: ¿Por qué lo dices? Lo más NORMAL y "lógico" es que los MPs vayan frenando su subida para coger más inercia... Yo es que NO creo en el AT, pero la Plata se "merendó" como si nada los $18, así que no está de más seguir siendo "pacientes" y tampoco es bueno que los "acontecimientos" se precipiten...

Por otro lado, angel220, ten en cuenta que están en pleno proceso de "recuperación" en las Bolsas y los Bonos. Esto también se ha de notar... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

Sinceramente yo ya no se, a estas alturas, si habrá o no, pero que me parece una falta de seriedad todo el asunto, MAYUSCULA, lo que da idea del nivel, tanto de unos como de otros VERGONZOSO y una falta de respeto a los ciudadanos sin claificativos


----------



## esseri (4 Sep 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Como siempre se dijo "en casa del pobre la alegría dura poco" en algunas casos ni un dia



Y ké kieres ? Guateke diario ?

Se comenta por akí k la tendencia es claramente alcista. Pues bueno...mejor leer éso k lo contrario.

Ya, tras éso...por mi parte, mientras no vea romper los máximos en $ , me creo CUALQUIER COSA hacia abajo ( ahí, y con matices, empezaría a creérmela hacia arriba ).

Máximos en $ y algún tipo de integración/reconocimiento práctico del oro en el cotarro mundial. SI es por parte de varios países, mejor.

Si éso no ocurre , y desde la ignorancia de un pececillo cualquiera, para mí sólo habrá sido un baile de números...con muy buena pinta, ok, realmente buena desde hace años ? también...pero como tantos otros bailes hemos visto antes ya. Si ésto responde unicamente a un karakoleo puntual del mercado...estamos en la misma montaña rusa especulativa k todos conocemos ya.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Sep 2019)

lo que no puede ser es que suba medio punto cada dia, todos los dias.


----------



## esseri (4 Sep 2019)

Akí, uno con 100 heridas... poniéndose la venda y etxándole la culpa al boogie .Lo k comentaba k ya apuntó la Lagarde sobre los tipos negativos y la banka :

Deutsche Bank ataca al BCE: ''Estos bajos tipos de interés arruinan al sistema financiero''


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Sep 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Máximos en $ y algún tipo de integración/reconocimiento práctico del oro en el cotarro mundial. SI es por parte de varios países, mejor.



Si no te sirvió el articulo del vocero del gobierno chino diciendo que la vuelta al patrón oro es inevitable... 

Las declaraciones oficiales llegaran cuando este todo el pescado vendido. Mientras tanto puedes ver que hacen los diferentes países, aquí las compras de los bancos centrales en julio:
WGC: Goldkäufe und -verkäufe der internationalen Zentralbanken im Juli 2019

A destacar que los bancos comerciales turcos adquirieron también varias toneladas, recordemos que el banco central turco les obliga a tener reservas en oro. También compró Argentina varias toneladas de oro, interesante que lo haga justo antes de entrar en quiebra, tal vez se lo pidan como colateral en el comercio exterior, siguiendo el esquema monetario que impulsan Rusia y China...


----------



## esseri (4 Sep 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si no te sirvió el articulo del vocero del gobierno chino diciendo que la vuelta al patrón oro es inevitable...
> 
> Las declaraciones oficiales llegaran cuando este todo el pescado vendido. Mientras tanto puedes ver que hacen los diferentes países, aquí las compras de los bancos centrales en julio:
> WGC: Goldkäufe und -verkäufe der internationalen Zentralbanken im Juli 2019
> ...



A mí me sirve todo, estimado conforero...y lo k apuntas tú y otros eméritos , por encima de la media. Y gracias. Pero éso...voy sumando.

Pero piano, piano, k calentarse la cabeza es gratix...y las aspirinas, no. Trankilidá & tira millas.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Espero que al menos entiendas que robar el dinero de un banco no es atacar la moneda.
> 
> Taptap



Si yo lo entiendo. Pero no he conseguido hacerte entender que no puedes estar seguro con algo así. Tiene más de pelotazo que de moneda salvadora.
Si algún día el tiempo me da la razón quizá lo entiendas. Pero no pasa nada, cada uno es libre de jugársela.



barborico dijo:


> ¿Sabes porque solo se llevaron bitcoin pudiendo llevarse una miríada de "monedas" diferentes?
> Porque bitcoin es la única cuyas transacciones son, en la práctica, imposibles de revertir.



Lo sé y eso no ayuda a que la gente en masa confíe en una moneda así. Toda la seguridad "absoluta" que pueda tener "según dicen", es un arma de doble filo en el momento que tras una apropiación indebida te la comes con patatas (tomémoslo como cierto que no se puede revertir)


----------



## barborico (4 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo sé y eso no ayuda a que la gente en masa confíe en una moneda así. Toda la seguridad "absoluta" que pueda tener "según dicen", es un arma de doble filo en el momento que tras una apropiación indebida te la comes con patatas (tomémoslo como cierto que no se puede revertir)



Por supuesto. En ese sentido es como el oro físico, pura responsabilidad individual. 

Si quieres podemos seguir hablando en el hilo de Bitcoin, que para eso está.


----------



## Orífero (4 Sep 2019)

Yo lo que tengo claro es que si se vuelve al patrón oro de forma oficial (que de momento no parece), se PROHIBIRÁ tener oro a particulares y lo convertirán en un delito mucho más grave que montarse una orgía con una mujer en los Sanfermines, que es lo más grave que se puede hacer a día de hoy si no eres africano. Así que, creo que al forerío de este hilo le trae más cuenta que se siga imprimiendo, imprimiendo e imprimiendo hasta el infinito y más allá.

Si se empeñan en robarnos, lo harán, Con oro o sin oro. En la Edad Media se hacía, y si lo consideran oportuno, lo volverán a hacer. Recordemos que lso banksters son los sutitutos de los señores feudales.

Tienen claro que a los europeos nos tienen que exterminar poco a poco y disimuladamente, como para no tener claro lo de robarnos. Así que, yo ya no sé tampoco a ciencia cierta si el oro puede ser una escapatoria a largo plazo.


----------



## tastas (4 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Por supuesto. En ese sentido es como el oro físico, pura responsabilidad individual.
> 
> Si quieres podemos seguir hablando en el hilo de Bitcoin, que para eso está.



No estoy de acuerdo. En caso de robo no se modificará el sistema monetario, pero sí que buscarás y castigarás a los culpables.
En fiat tienes a los ladrones modificando a su antojo el sistema monetario y además, de vez en cuando, se revierten transacciones en defensa del consumidor, pero también eso tiene sus problemas.

Taptap


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # angel220: ¿Por qué lo dices? Lo más NORMAL y "lógico" es que los MPs vayan frenando su subida para coger más inercia... Yo es que NO creo en el AT, pero la Plata se "merendó" como si nada los $18, así que no está de más seguir siendo "pacientes" y tampoco es bueno que los "acontecimientos" se precipiten...
> 
> Por otro lado, angel220, ten en cuenta que están en pleno proceso de "recuperación" en las Bolsas y los Bonos. Esto también se ha de notar... ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



Como sabes bien, que están en "recuperación," ambas van a dar muchas ganancias, a accionistas y bonistas amen de a hacienda por las plusvalías


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2019)

Ratio actual del Oro vs Plata: 1:79,88... Un fuerte descenso en poco tiempo y lo que podría quedar...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2019)

Hola, angel220: Vamos a esperar a que pase este mes... Veremos cómo se toman los mercados las "medidas" que puedan tomar el BCE y la FED. NO descarto unas Bolsas más altas, pero la volatilidad también irá creciendo... Si tuviera que "mojarme", esperaría que el S&P 500 se acercase a los 3000 y entonces probablemente me pondría Corto.

Saludos.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 Sep 2019)

Los tipos van a seguir bajando y el oro subiendo. Después de tantos años con tipos bajos el sistema financiero actual es muy parecido a una estafa piramidal. En cuanto corten el acceso al dinero barato ya no entran más primos al juego ponzi, si no entran más primos la estafa se viene abajo. Si esto es correcto las opciones que tienen los bancos centrales son dos, subir tipos y desencadenar una crisis que nos vamos a cagar por la pata nosotros y ellos también (porque van a surgir partidos que Podemos va a parecer la Fuerza Nueva de Blas Piñar) , o seguir con tipos bajos y bajarlos todavía más para ganar tiempo a ver si sucede un milagro.

Edit. Como no hay huevos para hacer lo primero, van a seguir con los tipos bajos y todavía van a bajarlos más de aquí a un año, diría yo.


----------



## LadyBug (4 Sep 2019)

Hola a todos, soy nueva en el foro, pero llevo siguiendo el hilo un tiempo desde el anonimato y ahora he decidido participar. Soy coleccionista de MP’s desde hace muchos años por afición y hace un tiempo viendo la que nos viene encima invertí mucho más sin dudar. Escribo porque estoy interesada también en invertir en minería, creo que es buen momento para posicionarse y leí a algún forero que también opina como yo. Si alguien tiene inversiones en minería y puede dar algún consejo sería de agradecer.
También quiero decir que me alegra mucho ver en el foro a gente que piensa y se preocupa por su dinero, pues en el día a día la gente en general parece no saber o querer enterarse de nada.


----------



## oinoko (4 Sep 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Como siempre se dijo "en casa del pobre la alegría dura poco" en algunas casos ni un dia



Llevo 6 años en este mundillo y nunca he visto a la plata subir 1 dolar completo en un solo día como paso ayer. No recuerdo haber visto en estos años, incluyendo la primavera-verano del 2016, ninguna subida por encima de los 60 cts en un sólo día.
Hoy está consolidando el subidon de ayer y ya aparecen lamentaciones!!

No puedes pedir fiestas todos los días!!! Que las resacas no son buenas y el cuerpo se resiente. Ya molaría un día de fiesta como ayer a la semana!!!


----------



## estupeharto (4 Sep 2019)

Al patrón oro no creo que se vuelva tan fácil. Antes intentarán cualquier tejemaneje para seguir con el jueguecito y alargar lo que puedan.
Pero curar al drogata con más droga no va a funcionar.
Saben que va a morir. Sálvese quien pueda. 

Esto peta fijo


----------



## ikland (4 Sep 2019)

LadyBug dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nueva en el foro, pero llevo siguiendo el hilo un tiempo desde el anonimato y ahora he decidido participar. Soy coleccionista de MP’s desde hace muchos años por afición y hace un tiempo viendo la que nos viene encima invertí mucho más sin dudar. Escribo porque estoy interesada también en invertir en minería, creo que es buen momento para posicionarse y leí a algún forero que también opina como yo. Si alguien tiene inversiones en minería y puede dar algún consejo sería de agradecer.
> También quiero decir que me alegra mucho ver en el foro a gente que piensa y se preocupa por su dinero, pues en el día a día la gente en general parece no saber o querer enterarse de nada.



Pásate por aquí 

Oro: - Evolución de las mineras de oro


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, angel220: Vamos a esperar a que pase este mes... Veremos cómo se toman los mercados las "medidas" que puedan tomar el BCE y la FED. NO descarto unas Bolsas más altas, pero la volatilidad también irá creciendo... Si tuviera que "mojarme", esperaría que el S&P 500 se acercase a los 3000 y entonces probablemente me pondría Corto.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo sobre todos los mercados USA hasta noviembre de 2020 , solo hasta el día después de ser reelegido, tu "amigo twuitero", que le doy al día de hoy un 70 a 30 a favor de serlo, los mercados vaivenes como el ultimo año bajadita y despues noticia y se recuperan no dudo, que de forma puntual superen máximos.
Pero el día después ya no se que pasara, veo mucho peligro tanto en acciones, como bonos y los metales aparte dela subida creo mas que es una toma de posiciones, ante lo que se puede venir encima, hay mucha basura metida en acciones , fondos, bonos etc, (puede perjudicar amucha gente de buena fe) los metales entiendo que aun con la subida tienen la bota encima, apretan y aflojan, un par de quiebras y la onza se va a 5000 o lo que sea, eso es precisamente el miedo lo que están comprando, a la vez que restándote ahorro para que "digas para lo que tengo ni me interesa lo que hagan , con el fiat nuevo, ya que si no saldría de forma rápida el fiat a los metales, bitcoin y hasta las tartas de la abuela se comprarían.
Esto es como las fichas del domino puesta en fila se cae una se van todas a TPC, y si antes temblaban dos fichas ahora ya son 5 y cada vez mas, por lo tanto una se caera fijo, cual y cuantas se llevara por delante? bolita de adivinar no tengo, bonos, deudas, tipos negativos,guerra comercial,guerra de divisas a esperar un par de resultados mas malos de lo esperado de empresas y si quieren alargar el tiempo que enchufen mas fiat, hasta que no valga nada, como solo somos meras comparsas solo queda mirar y esperar, intentando que la lluvia te moje lo menos posible, por que mojarte te vas a mojar


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Llevo 6 años en este mundillo y nunca he visto a la plata subir 1 dolar completo en un solo día como paso ayer. No recuerdo haber visto en estos años, incluyendo la primavera-verano del 2016, ninguna subida por encima de los 60 cts en un sólo día.
> Hoy está consolidando el subidon de ayer y ya aparecen lamentaciones!!
> 
> No puedes pedir fiestas todos los días!!! Que las resacas no son buenas y el cuerpo se resiente. Ya molaría un día de fiesta como ayer a la semana!!!



A lo de hoy le llamas consolidar?
Con lo de la casa del pobre no sabes entender una ironia?
Saludos


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 Sep 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Llevo 6 años en este mundillo y nunca he visto a la plata subir 1 dolar completo en un solo día como paso ayer. No recuerdo haber visto en estos años, incluyendo la primavera-verano del 2016, ninguna subida por encima de los 60 cts en un sólo día.
> Hoy está consolidando el subidon de ayer y ya aparecen lamentaciones!!
> 
> No puedes pedir fiestas todos los días!!! Que las resacas no son buenas y el cuerpo se resiente. Ya molaría un día de fiesta como ayer a la semana!!!



Vamos a ver, si no me falla la memoria, la plata ha pasado de 4 dólares hacia el 2000 y en los años previos a la crisis empezó a subir arriba de 20. Después de 2008 llegó a rozar los 50 pavos, recuerdo una campaña de Max Keiser que decía que si la plata llegaba a los 50 se hundía JP Moprgan y casi fue un éxito LOL. Desde ahí no ha dejado de caer pero no por debajo de 12-15, estoy hablando de memoria. 

Ha habido más fluctuaciones de las que pueda parecer. Pero sí, igual quedan un poco lejanas.


----------



## Leunam (4 Sep 2019)

No sé si se ha puesto antes:
Alemania obligará a identificar a los compradores de oro


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

Leunam dijo:


> No sé si se ha puesto antes:
> Alemania obligará a identificar a los compradores de oro



A ver si prospera, Alemania es el pais que mas efectivo maneja de diario y mas cariño tiene al oro entre particulares,de forma anonima en Europa y no anónima
Aun mantienen La IIWW, y lo que les enseñaron sus padres y abuelos


----------



## bondiappcc (4 Sep 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Joder, ya ni lo alemanes van a poder comprar libremente su oro. Y eso que son los que llevan la bandera en pagos en efectivo...
> 
> Han rebajado el límite de 10.000 a sólo 2.000 Eur. sin identificación.
> 
> ...



En España, me parece que el límite para pagar en efectivo como ciudadanos libres (el anonimato es libertad) es de 2.500 euros.


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Querrás decir: A ver si no sale adelante la maldita ley esa, no?
> 
> Porque si eso va a pasar en el paraíso del dinero en efectivo, no quiero ni pensar lo que estarán preparando para los de aquí...
> 
> Se trata de un ataque en toda regla a la libertad y prosperidad del individuo.



Exacto, A ver si son capaces de aprobarla quiero decir, en un pais donde el pago en efectivo y el oro son raíces ya,


----------



## oinoko (4 Sep 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> A lo de hoy le llamas consolidar?
> Con lo de la casa del pobre no sabes entender una ironia?
> Saludos



Estoy de obras en casa y he dormido poco, debe de ser por eso que no pillo la ironia. Cuentamela.



zerepe dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si no me falla la memoria, la plata ha pasado de 4 dólares hacia el 2000 y en los años previos a la crisis empezó a subir arriba de 20. Después de 2008 llegó a rozar los 50 pavos, recuerdo una campaña de Max Keiser que decía que si la plata llegaba a los 50 se hundía JP Moprgan y casi fue un éxito LOL. Desde ahí no ha dejado de caer pero no por debajo de 12-15, estoy hablando de memoria.
> 
> Ha habido más fluctuaciones de las que pueda parecer. Pero sí, igual quedan un poco lejanas.



No voy a discutir tu resumen historico "aproximado" de precios , aunque no entiendo muy bien porque me citas como si me rebatieras algo.
Yo decia que ayer fué la mayor subida de la plata en un solo día de los últimos 6 años, y tu hablas de maximos y mínimos historicos.
Creo que son conceptos distintos.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 Sep 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Estoy de obras en casa y he dormido poco, debe de ser por eso que no pillo la ironia. Cuentamela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poco hay que rebatir, la plata llevaba ya muchos años en estado semi-comatoso. Digo que 6 años son pocos hombre  La plata ha subido y bajado mucho. Como te digo, de 4 dólares a cerca de 50 en 10 años aprox.

Edit. Aunque bueno, acabo de caer que esto es un foro especializado y probablemente era innecesario jaja


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Estoy de obras en casa y he dormido poco, debe de ser por eso que no pillo la ironia. Cuentamela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que era en plan broma leches, una forma de decir menuda bajada hoy


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> En España son 2500.
> 
> Y dicen que es por el blanqueo...
> Es porque lo quieren controlar y que la gente no tenga tanto poder. La gente no es tonta y están acopiando de lo lindo.
> ...



A este paso los alemanes dentro de poco, tampoco podrán comprar un 50 pesos mexicano ya de forma anónima,


----------



## Higadillas (4 Sep 2019)

Brutal la plata como aguanta el tirón, no? 17,60 euros ya


----------



## timi (4 Sep 2019)

oro con ganas de romper resistencias al alza ,,,,


----------



## tastas (4 Sep 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> A este paso los alemanes dentro de poco, tampoco podrán comprar un 50 pesos mexicano ya de forma anónima,



Iba a comentar esto y el comentario de cab sin espada me ha animado aún más:
Entre los límites de compra decrecientes y que el fiat por diseño cada vez vale menos, el uso de dinero en efectivo está tocado de muerte. No veo que vayan a subir los límites de compra en efectivo, con suerte no los bajan más. Pero los 1000 euros que hoy parecen algo, en 20 años valdrán la mitad. Seguirá siendo algo de dinero, lo que cobrará un pensionista pobre que con casa pagada no pasará hambre, pero no más.
No se podrá pagar un alquiler en efectivo porque será demasiado dinero, y coches y motos serán impensables que se paguen sin mediación bancaria.
En cuanto a monedas, se salvará la plata, pero importará poco porque de cada 4 monedas que compres una se la quedará el estado con el IVA al 25%.

Es lo mismo que el salario mínimo, pero a la inversa: los contrarios a esta medida abogan por no eliminarlo. Basta con no actualizarlo y la inflación hará que el salario mínimo sea inútil de facto.

Taptap


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> *Edito*
> 
> En España son *2500* 1000*.
> 
> ...



Claro que es por controlar, o te crees que los maletines de los vuelos privados se inspeccionan a fondo, hay tantas banderas falsas que nos caeríamos de culo si las conocieramos


----------



## estupeharto (4 Sep 2019)

Pero hagan las trampas que hagan, siempre estará uno para no dejarse robar tan fácilmente.
Ya bastante pagamos por todos lados.
Pueden controlar las compras, pero no tanto las ventas. 
Así que la gente comprará pequeñas cantidades y venderá a quien lo quiera sin receta.


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Iba a comentar esto y el comentario de cab sin espada me ha animado aún más:
> Entre los límites de compra decrecientes y que el fiat por diseño cada vez vale menos, el uso de dinero en efectivo está tocado de muerte. No veo que vayan a subir los límites de compra en efectivo, con suerte no los bajan más. Pero los 1000 euros que hoy parecen algo, en 20 años valdrán la mitad. Seguirá siendo algo de dinero, lo que cobrará un pensionista pobre que con casa pagada no pasará hambre, pero no más.
> No se podrá pagar un alquiler en efectivo porque será demasiado dinero, y coches y motos serán impensables que se paguen sin mediación bancaria.
> En cuanto a monedas, se salvará la plata, pero importará poco porque de cada 4 monedas que compres una se la quedará el estado con el IVA al 25%.
> ...



Lo que comentáis de la depreciación y la inflación, lo he pensado algunas veces y he llegado a pensar que nos empujan a una vida basada básicamente en el trueque, efecto conseguido al contrario de lo que buscan, están apretando tanto que la botella puede explotar por algún lado, no es normal lo que están haciendo con los ahorros de las personas y cada vez mas descaradamente y aceleradamente


----------



## tastas (4 Sep 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Lo que comentáis de la depreciación y la inflación, lo he pensado algunas veces y he llegado a pensar que nos empujan a una vida basada básicamente en el trueque, efecto conseguido al contrario de lo que buscan, están apretando tanto que la botella puede explotar por algún lado



No, no les interesa que volvamos al trueque no que seamos pobres. Les interesa que seamos dependientes de ls moneda y que produzcamos mucho, luego la inflación ya se encarga de que ellos accedan a una mayor proporción de la riqueza generada.

Taptap


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> No, no les interesa que volvamos al trueque no que seamos pobres. Les interesa que seamos dependientes de ls moneda y que produzcamos mucho, luego la inflación ya se encarga de que ellos accedan a una mayor proporción de la riqueza generada.
> 
> Taptap



Exactamente por eso decía que nos van empujando a hacer una vida con el trueque que es el efecto contrario de lo que van buscando, siempre suele pasar lo mismo cuanto mas presión se tiene peor salen las cosas y no tienen ahora poca presión, los BCs. Se les nota por la aceleración de medidas. Como se dice en el foro que puede salir mal


----------



## angel220 (4 Sep 2019)

Algo se esta cociendo y no tenemos ni idea de que, toda esta subida general de metales es muy vertical en el tiempo y no creo que sea por un calentón, las cosas están "posiblemente mal" eso posiblemente , pero aun no ha habido una gran movida en ningún mercado y con el oro no se mueven 1000 euros. Llamarme conspiranoico, pero algo se cuece gordo
Que saben o que puede pasar? el cocido ya es muy grande
Lo único que estaba pensando es a cuantos pequeños inversores en corto se les habrá comido la cartera entre ayer y hoy
Pd: acaban de salir de nuevo a controlar un poco ya hasta el cierre


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2019)

En mi análisis de ayer ya deje claro que para mí las "cosas" se están poniendo PEOR de lo que nos "dicen"... Está entrando mucho dinero en los MPs, a pesar de que los Bonos andan más relajados y las Bolsas están experimentando un "tirón"... En cualquier caso, en éstas últimas NO está entrando dinero de "manos fuertes", más bien todo lo contrario: hay salidas masivas de extranjeros en los fondos de RV estadounidense... Se están aguantando por las recompras y porque SIEMPRE hay unos TONTOS que son los últimos en comprar o "aguantar"...

MUY PREOCUPANTE es la noticia que habéis enlazado sobre Alemania. Me encaja con que TODO se está "precipitando"... Vamos a ver qué "panorama" tenemos durante el próximo año... "Pinta" JODIDO...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (4 Sep 2019)

Yo sí : Algún tipo de integración práctica y oficial del Oro en el sistema.


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Sep 2019)

Hay mucho "ruido" en este hilo con la subida de los metales y tal...Todos alegres y contentos...pura psicología de masa, manipulable y voluble... en cuanto esto se gire (que lo hará), para corregir y seguir hacia arriba, o no, veremos...cuando todos piensan lo mismo, mal asunto...

Dicho lo anterior como salvaguarda (simple experiencia dicta) y viendo el ratio au/ag en +-1/80, se me acelera el pulso pensando en 1/60, 1/40,...


----------



## Muttley (4 Sep 2019)

En mares tempestuosos timón firme. Calma. Ahora quieto manteniendo rumbo, sin maniobras bruscas. Ir a la capa. 
En mares tranquilos....maniobra y giro....y coger la corriente buena. Ahí es donde se pilla velocidad.


----------



## Energia libre (4 Sep 2019)

Como escribí aquí mucho cuidado con los 50.000 Usd/kilo o 1.570 Usd/onza a ver como los encara.
Y por supuesto los cortos hasta aquí ni han estado ni se les esperaba, a partir de los 50.000 ya veremos; desde luego algo de alcance macroeconómico y geopolitico debe estar pasando entre bambalinas, seguramente la implementación de los DEG.


----------



## Energia libre (4 Sep 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo.
> 
> En otras ocasiones ya he comentado que todo en estas sociedades modernas siempre han sido un juego y además amañado.
> 
> ...



Pues entonces la cosa está clara, vender en cuanto se note que se pierde la tendencia y volver a comprar en esos 800-900.
La realidad según opino es que el oro no creo que pueda bajar en el corto7medio plazo de 1.250, lo veo casi imposible.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Lo que hay que leer... Desde el 18 de Agosto hasta el día de hoy los CORTOS han frenado la subida del Oro... Sólo hay que comparar lo que han hecho el Oro y la PLATA en ese tiempo. En éste último MP la presión de los Cortos era infinitamente menor y de ahí que se los hayan "comido con patatas"... De todas formas, la verticalidad de la subida en ambos MPs TAMPOCO es buena, a no ser que se deba a "algo" que desconocemos... Digo esto porque podría producirse un giro violento en sentido contrario en cualquier momento y que tampoco debería poner en peligro la clara tendencia alcista que existe.

# paraisofiscal: NO, no "veo" esos precios que refieres, al menos en mucho tiempo... Ya me gustarían para añadir algo más al "cofre", pero me parece que poco me queda ya por "rascar"... Menos mal que este año me he dedicado a "fondo" para llenarlo un poco más.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2019)

Siguiendo con mis análisis y leyendo algunas de las informaciones que recibo, hay "algo" en lo que parece que NO os habéis fijado: la gran fortaleza que tiene el USD en estos momentos y que, de alguna manera, "silencia" la aceleración de precios de los MPs y continúa presionando los precios en la Economía global... Los niveles actuales del Índice del USD están alrededor de 99 (hoy ha caído un poco)...

¿Qué ha provocado esto? Que el Oro y la Plata se han vuelto extremadamente "caros" en ciertos mercados extranjeros debido a la presión ejercida por un USD muy fuerte. Esto NO es muy "normal" y sugiere que "esta vez puede ser diferente"... Es tan simple como que el USD se vaya devaluando y entonces los MPs podrían "dispararse"...

En fin, NO deja de ser una "teoría" y ya veremos si se confirma...

¡Ah! Contrariamente a lo que muchos piensan, hay una fuerte demanda internacional de USD... Ahí lo dejo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2019)

Un ejemplo gráfico de mi tesis...

- Gold Breaks Away From Emerging-Market Currencies

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Tronald Dump: De momento, hay lo que hay y es que el USD está MANDANDO Y MACHACANDO... NI Yuanes, NI Euros, NI Rublos NI otros "papelitos de colores", fuera de los conocidos refugios en las Divisas, es decir el Yen y el Franco Suizo.

Que el final previsible en el USD va a ser semejante al del "Titanic", pues es muy posible, pero antes se llevará con él a todas las monedas, incluidas las que se hayan podido quedar en la "popa".

Y ¡Ojo! a cómo vienen los Futuros... Ayer mismo comentaba que era posible que se vieran pronto los 3000 puntos en el S&P500 y en ello está... Al parecer, todo ello se debe a que el "Culebrón" USA/China vuelve a "reactivarse" o sea que ambos parecen dispuestos a sentarse a negociar de nuevo o eso "dicen". En la sesión asiática se ha notado mucho.

Por otro lado, veremos también si esto acaba provocando una parada en el alza de los MPs... Lo que está claro es que si vuelven a fracasar, vamos a asistir a otro probable "escape" y si "triunfan" podríamos ver un fuerte recorte. También, ya de pasada, podremos comprobar si han acabado con los Cortos en el Oro o NO (lo más probable)...

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (5 Sep 2019)

Hace un par de meses compré en Eldoradocoins unas kruguerrands y unas Maples de plata por unos 16 € la onza (eran las más baratas). Bien, pues acabo de mirar y se les han terminado, la más barata es la Philarmónika a 20,6 €/ onza. La Libertad prohibitiva, vamos, a 23,99!


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Deduzco que eres relativamente "nuevo" en esto de los MPs... Lo digo porque esto MUCHO MÁS agudizado se vio en el 2011. Hace años que me refiero a una anécdota de Diciembre de aquel año: en Tokio NO había forma de encontrar Plata FÍSICA, fuera de los lingotes industriales, y cuando se encontraba había que pagar una fuerte prima sobre el Spot.

Dicho esto, ya os podéis imaginar lo que puede suceder el día que la Plata doble su precio y ya NO digo más arriba... algo que llegará, aunque esto ya lo asocio a un Peak o a un desmoronamiento del Sistema monetario internacional actualmente imperante. Debemos tener MUY CLARO que la Plata está subiendo por su carácter MONETARIO y NO por el industrial, pese a que algunos NO lo consideran "dinero"... Qué equivocados están.

Dejando de lado el actual "optimismo" y que para mí es EXCESIVO... hay que tener presente que van a intentar impulsar a las Bolsas. NO es descartable que las Bolsas americanas vuelvan a acercarse a sus máximos. Y eso de producirse NO sería bueno para los MPs, aunque entiendo que podría ser algo "puntual"... La Economía global está hecha unos "zorros" y eso acabará reflejándose en nuestros bolsillos, en las Bolsas y en casi TODOS los activos.

Saludos.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Sep 2019)

Leunam dijo:


> No sé si se ha puesto antes:
> Alemania obligará a identificar a los compradores de oro



Vaya vaya...empiezan los movimientos...para poner un impuesto a la tenencia de oro.
Que siga el juego!


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

# Seronoser: Una medida MUY PELIGROSA para los particulares, pero es que encima parece que su implementación va a ser a la "vuelta de la esquina"... Las "excusas" de RISA... NO será porqué el lavado de dinero y el Terrorismo dispongan de amplias alternativas. Ya la cantidad mínima fijada indica la clara "intencionalidad" que tiene la "medida".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Actualmente creo que son 10.000... Ahora bien, pasarlo a 2.000 es una tomadura de pelo para un ciudadano -el alemán- que suele ser bastante ejemplar en el cumplimiento de las leyes del país. Y, además, es que las "excusas" ya lo dicen TODO: NO quieren que tengamos DINERO de VERDAD... NO hay otra "lectura" razonable. Y ya veremos qué nuevas "medidas" acabarán llegando...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

Alguno decía que se habían eliminado los Cortos y que NO se les esperaban... Pues, como ya anticipé: SIGUEN AHÍ... Aunque la REALIDAD es que las Bolsas van a SUBIR (también lo anticipé ayer...) y eso lo notarán los MPs en primera instancia. Luego ya veremos la "profundidad" que pueda tener la corrección.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Sep 2019)

Al ciudadano alemán le estan tocando mucho los huevos y se refleja en la subida del AfD un partido pro oro:

-Hasta que se lo prohibieron en 2017 se financiaba vendiendo oro de inversión entre sus simpatizantes:
AfD-Goldshop: Goldverblendet


-Han solicitado la repatriacion de todas las reservas de oro de Alemania.

No encuentro el link, google no se esmera mucho en las búsquedas relacionadas con el AfD. Sólo salen páginas criticas con ellos, de hecho, en el otro link es un "mass mierda" que se queja de que timan a sus compradores porque es más cara que en las tiendas (como si los que se lo compran para financiarles no lo supiesen).
Este google...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Sep 2019)

Hola, ¿alguien a puesto esto?:

Alemania obligará a identificar a los compradores de oro


----------



## LadyBug (5 Sep 2019)

Creo que la situación se mantendrá así hasta las próximas elecciones en EEUU y que la hecatombe llegará a principios del 2021, es inevitable. Pero las posiciones se deben tomar cuanto antes y aprovechar este tiempo para mejorarlas. Nada de lo que ocurre es casualidad y todo esta orquestado desde hace mucho tiempo, nunca subestimes al enemigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

Hola, LadyBug: Esta es una "carrera de fondo"... NUNCA mejor dicho.

Saludos.


----------



## Higadillas (5 Sep 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Os puede sorprender las gangas que se encuentran en eBay (Plata).



Amplía info, hombre! Yo hace eones que no compro en Ebay, me putaron con una compra y no conseguí ni unas disculpas por su parte.


----------



## esseri (5 Sep 2019)

Por cierto...sobre la identificicación en Alemania y poisbles consecuencias ( tasas, confiscación, etc ) :

Los 5 años máximo en que hacienda puede mirar atrás son una cuestión FISCAL.

Legalmente creo que una factura debe ser guardada 10 años. DIEZ.

Como ambas extensiones se suelen cruzar frecuentemente aquí, para los compradores de hace 6 o 7 ...hasta 10 años, lo comento. Caso de gravar patrimonio - no plusvis - o un intento de confiscación...las listas de los distribuidores están ahí.


----------



## Jake el perro (5 Sep 2019)

Mis dies  

Y a descansar


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

Menos mal que a los Cortos no se les esperaban...

Saludos.


----------



## Higadillas (5 Sep 2019)

Es normal que haya días de recogida de beneficios para la peña que opera al corto plazo en papel. No todas las semanas tienes la posibilidad de sacarle un 10% de rentabilidad a algo...


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Sep 2019)

Una duda de novato cuando los metales suben corrigen rápido a la alza, pero cuando bajan parece que se duermen en los laureles... es normal tal picaresca?


Namasté


----------



## Muttley (5 Sep 2019)

Gracias por este mensaje.
En este año y seguramente el que viene la plata aspira a formar un suelo estable en 20-22$. 
No sé exactamente cuanto, no soy técnico ni me voy a poner a hacer ondas de Elliott.
Igual que estos últimos 4 el suelo ha estado inamovible en los 14$.
Fuera de mensajes apocalípticos este debería ser el objetivo. De forma que se a los largo de los siguientes años la cotización se mueva entre los 25 y los 30$ eliminando ruidos trumposos.
Hablamos de duplicar precio en $ en un periodo de 5-7 años si se compró a 14$. Gol por la escuadra.
Recordemos que nuestra "inversión" y "protección" es para décadas, no para meses o un año. Y nuestra óptica debe ser acorde a esa realidad.


----------



## angel220 (5 Sep 2019)

que habéis hechoooooooooo, que salga el que vendio todo el tesoro de la abuela, no se pude dejaros solos jajjaj


Aquí esta el grafico de cortos desde el dia del besito hasta estos momentos


----------



## angel220 (5 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Alguno decía que se habían eliminado los Cortos y que NO se les esperaban... Pues, como ya anticipé: SIGUEN AHÍ... Aunque la REALIDAD es que las Bolsas van a SUBIR (también lo anticipé ayer...) y eso lo notarán los MPs en primera instancia. Luego ya veremos la "profundidad" que pueda tener la corrección.
> 
> Saludos.



Los cortos desde el 3.09 abrieron buenas posiciones, en oro

Aqui el grafico de cortos en Plata de hoy


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Sep 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Amplía info, hombre! Yo hace eones que no compro en Ebay, me putaron con una compra y no conseguí ni unas disculpas por su parte.



A mi también. Ese es un nido de estafadores muy peligroso. Para todo. 

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Sep 2019)

Shanghai Cooperation Organization stands against trade wars — secretary general

La SCO se pronuncia en contra de que EEUU imponga sus propias reglas a las relaciones bilaterales de terceros países. 

Destacan dos cosas: no se están incumpliendo tratados de comercio internacionales y que los países miembros del SCO no se imponen sanciones entre si. No hablan de las relaciones entre EEUU y China puesto que los aranceles impuestos por Trump si que los están incumpliendo, de hecho china lo ha denunciado a la OMC varias veces. 

Porque hablan de las relaciones bilateral entre países? No se negociaba un nuevo "acuerdo comercial entre EEUU y China"? 

‘SCO family’ widening? Many candidates share ‘Shanghai spirit’, but expansion not a goal
Tambien anuncian que mas de 10 países han solicitado entrar. Recordemos que solamente los miembros actuales son cerca de la mitad de la población mundial 


---------------------

Russia, Japan setting up platform to promote bilateral trade and economic projects

Rusia y Japón crean una nueva plataforma para impulsar tratados de comercio bilaterales. Japón está en negociaciones con Rusia parece...


Por último Putin troleando a Trump ofreciéndole venderle misiles supersonicos (sería en rublos, claro)
Putin offered Trump hypersonic weapons from Russia to purchase

--------------------
Dejo el link del hilo que he puesto en el principal para no seguir con el off topic aquí. 

EEUU y China están negociando un nuevo sistema monetario
Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: TAMPOCO pasa NADA. Era lógico que la subida un tanto desbocada se frenará... Se han dado dos noticias que han calmado los mercados y automáticamente han pasado a estar en modo "eufórico". Una era el establecimiento de una próxima ronda negociadora entre los EE.UU. y China... La otra un giro importante en el tema del Brexit. Ayer por la noche ya percibí que esto se iba a producir al ver la subida que experimentaba el par GBP/USD y los movimientos que se daban en las distintas Divisas.

Por otro lado, existe un fuerte relajamiento en los Bonos, de manera que a quiénes les "tocaba" recibir era a los MPs y así ha sido... NO es menos cierto que éramos conocedores de la existencia MASIVA de Cortos en esa zona y eso NO se elimina así como así... Algunos parecen desconocer cómo funcionan realmente los mercados, incluso cuando están MANIPULADOS.

Ahora mismo, lo mejor es esperar y dejar pasar unos días... Veremos hasta dónde llega la corrección y que en el caso del Oro NO creo que sea profunda... Y en la Plata veremos si se respeta la zona comprendida entre los $18,735 y los $18,302.

En lo personal, seguramente buscaré "algo" en alguna de las Subastas que se van a realizar...

# berciano230: Tu pregunta es un poco inocente, si me permites la expresión... Dices "picaresca" cuando el contexto adecuado es el de un pantanal lleno de cocodrilos... así que tú mismo.

# Muttley: El próximo año veo más que factible que la Plata se mueva entre los $21 y los $24, pero con una posible extensión hacia los $34 como "mínimo"... dependiendo de las "circunstancias". Obviamente, MALAS.

E insisto en que NO pasa NADA. De aquí al próximo año veremos movimientos muy bruscos y alta volatilidad en TODOS los activos, así que vayan preparándose para el "espectáculo"...

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Sep 2019)

#fernandojcg use la palabra “picaresca” en un contexto amigable pero “ante el vicio de pedir, esta la virtud de no dar” y con el tiempo solemos abrir los ojos y protegernos


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

Hola, berciano230: Los mercados de Materias Primas se caracterizan por una FUERTE VOLATILIDAD y que en muchos casos puede llegar a ser EXTREMA... Ya NO te digo la que se verá en un futuro cercano...

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Sep 2019)

Mi  es acumular dentro de mis posibilidades independientemente del precio, claro esta si puedo comprar barato no compro caro pero sin obsesionarme dado que voy con miras de un futuro lejano. El dia de mañana dios dira


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

# berciano230: Yo hace la "leche" de tiempo que deje de confiar en el "Altísimo".. Y SÍ, tienes la actitud correcta para posicionarte en los MPs.

Os dejo un artículo interesante y en la línea que seguimos algunos...

Here's A Really Unique Way To Own Gold

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (5 Sep 2019)

Esta carrera está amañada. Es es mi profunda y, conocida por todos impresión.
SIEMPRE pasa lo mismo, cuando estamos en plena carrera !zas!.
No van a dejar jamás que la verdadera moneda tome el poder, jamás. Se sacarán lo que sea para mantener este juego en el que todos perdemos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2019)

"La Paciencia es esperar. No es esperar pasivamente. Eso es Pereza. Sino seguir avanzando cuando el andar se torna difícil y lento, eso es Paciencia." (León Tolstói)

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Sep 2019)

Hay mucha gente que compra en B pero no es ni por querer lavar dinero.

Conozco joyeros que compran en B para poder vender en B, las causas son muy variadas pero entre una de las causas mayores que me cuentan es que apartir de ventas de 2500 euros, creo que me dijeron esa cantidad para esa venta necesitarian una declaracion solo para esa venta, esto son follones y mas gastos en administrativo........

Luego imaginate un joyero al que le encargan una pieza de oro en la que en un dia se gana 300 o 400 euros, imagina que la pieza vale 3000 euros de oro y que le van a dar 3300 euros, si tiene que hacerla en A igual ni le merece la pena, tendria que meterle iva, le meterian luego por irpf, el cliente se le puede echar para atras si ve que le suben el precio..............haciendola en B pues 300 limpios a la buchaca y cliente contento.

Es un caso real de algo que me contaron.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Sep 2019)

Tienes razon la mayoria de los que conozco se han reinventado y estan comprando las maquinas de los otros regaladas.

Da cosilla ver a los que venden con las lagrimas saltadas hablando del paston que ganaban antes, por otro lado pienso..... joder con el dineral que has ganado durante tu vida y estas en la ruina, algo mal has tenido que hacer......... 

Yo pensaba que habian caido con la anterior crisis, pero ha sido despues........ durante la crisis se incharon a ganar dinero incluso mas que antes, se dedicaban a fundir lo que les llegaba de los compro oro, todo esto esplicado por bastantes joyeros.

De todas maneras dentro de la joyeria hay mucho nicho de mercado, los mas listos estan sabiendo ver esos nichos y no les va mal.


----------



## Energia libre (6 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Menos mal que a los Cortos no se les esperaban...
> 
> Saludos.



Vamos a ver Fernandojcg usted ha leído con detalle lo que escribí? porque parece que no.
Subió el oro hasta casi los 50.000 Usd en vertical si o no? Donde estaban los cortos?.
No dije ayer o anteayer que llegado a a los 50.000 podríamos encontrarnos con una caída salvaje si o no?
Disculpe pero me recuerda al anuncio ese de necesito/quiero en su caso si/pero no.
Cuando retome este hilo hace unas semanas critiqué, veladamente porque no quiero ofender a nadie y menos a su cuidador, que se había convertido en un recomendador de andorrano/degussa y no servia para predecir nada y en consecuencia para invertir nada.
No se me quita la sensación esa de que "no quiero que suba para comprar mas".
Deje de tirar indirectas con los cortos y deje de parecer contento con las caidas; desde hace muchos años el oro ha sido un cachondeo por su cutre manipulación y ayer igual, dije que cuidado con los 50.000 y acerté no porque supiera nada más que los demás sino por leer a personas que antes acertaron.
Yo reconozco no comprender nada ya que los fundamentales y la lógica oferta/demanda no funciona, pero usted debería hacer lo mismo y reconocer su incapacidad para predecir situaciones, escribe a la vez que el oro se dispara y se hunde y eso no ayuda a la toma de decisiones y desde luego ni palabra sobre el "timing" y el mayor riesgo que asume nos emplaza al año próximo.
En fin no sigo aquí escriben magníficas personas trataré de leerlas individualmente y mucha suerte a todos con el gold.
No corrijo disculpen las faltas.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

# Energia libre:

- Cualquiera que se haya mirado los últimos COT sabía que existían cantidades masivas de Cortos y que han ido funcionando desde el pasado 18 de Agosto. ¿O Vd. piensa que sólo se ejecutaron ayer?

- Yo escribo de forma bastante CLARA y unas veces me equivoco y otras NO (las más...).

- ¿De dónde saca que estoy "contento" cuando cae el Oro? Que yo sepa soy un enemigo declarado del "Oro papel" y compro FÍSICO. Si encima está "barato" pues mucho mejor. Voy sin plazo, Caballero...

- Mire, Vd. puede despotricar lo que le dé la gana, pero si este hilo tiene un GRAN seguimiento en parte se debe a mí y esto puede gustar más o menos, pero es así. No en vano lleva más de 6 años funcionando muy bien. Y aciertos tengo la leche de ellos. Hay que saber leer...

- En cualquier caso, este es un hilo de opinión, información y de debate si se propicia. Por lo tanto, cada cual es muy libre de seleccionar aquello que más le interese.

- ¿Cuándo he recomendado a elandorrano? Es conocida en este hilo mi poca "simpatía" por esa tienda. ¿Degussa? Me coge lejos y NUNCA he comprado ahí. Sin embargo, tengo buenas referencias de esa tienda. Y sepa Vd. que yo suelo comprar en Alemania y a otros foreros.

- Hágase un favor: me pone en el IGNORE y Santas Pascuas...

A Vd. poco o NADA le voy a leer... Y aquí se acaba la polémica.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Sep 2019)

Energia libre dijo:


> Vamos a ver Fernandojcg usted ha leído con detalle lo que escribí? porque parece que no.
> Subió el oro hasta casi los 50.000 Usd en vertical si o no? Donde estaban los cortos?.
> No dije ayer o anteayer que llegado a a los 50.000 podríamos encontrarnos con una caída salvaje si o no?
> Disculpe pero me recuerda al anuncio ese de necesito/quiero en su caso si/pero no.
> ...




Yo si he estado siguiendo lo poco que has hablado y me ha servido, he de ser sincero........

Pienso mas o menos como tu, aqui no acierta apenas nadie, posiblemente por que no haya nada que acertar y todo este manipulado.

Me di cuenta el año pasado por estas mismas fechas de que no habia que seguir consejos de nadie y si los propios impulsos.

Lo de la plata ya ha pasado lo mismo durante varios años, baja muchisimo, luego sube a 600 euros el kg, luego vuelve a bajar a 550 y se mantiene un tiempo, luego pega otro bajonazo y otra vez sube cuando llega mayo.........

No se que pasara en esta ocasion pero igual vuelve a bajar de los 500 el kg, los bajonazos suelen producirse a final de octubre.

En realidad lo que queria preguntarte si tienes a bien contestar y no es mucha molestia, que piensas que pasara con la plata ? Yo pienso que el desplome seguira y se mantendra algo mas alta de lo que estuvo estos meses, quizas sobre los 480 euros kg.

Algun dia podra subir al triple, pero pienso que no se dan las circunstancias en estos momentos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os voy a dejar un estudio que NO es muy "alentador" para la Plata y trata sobre cómo se ha comportado ésta en las recesiones de los últimos 50 años...

- Prospecting For Silver During Recessions - KELSEY'S GOLD FACTS

Quizás, haya una "pata coja" en este trabajo, que por lo demás está bien realizado, y la misma sería cuestionar si vamos a entrar en una nueva Recesión o seguimos en la misma del 2008, por lo tanto dentro de una Depresión... En ese caso, el trabajo NO tendría mucha validez cara al futuro, entre otras cosas porque el mundo actual ya NO tiene NADA que ver con el de aquél entonces, al menos desde el punto de vista de la política monetaria seguida por los Bancos Centrales y los organismos internacionales que tienen competencias en la misma (BIS, FMI, etc.).

De todas formas, vale la pena leerlo y NO tratar de correr tras los precios. Sin embargo, hemos de tener también MUY CLARO que los Bancos Centrales nos han llevado a un nuevo "paradigma" del que NI ellos mismos saben cómo podrán salir...

Y, ya pasando a otra cosa, he leído a Ron Paul comentar que para finales del próximo año el Oro podría andar por los $3000, aparte de vaticinar lo mismo que vengo diciendo: el próximo año el USD comenzará un fuerte declive... Ya veremos.

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (6 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Prospecting For Silver During Recessions - KELSEY'S GOLD FACTS






En caso de caída no veo que vaya mucho más allá de los 10$. Eso sí, desde los precios actuales es casi el 50% y asusta. Aún así en otras ocasiones se ha recuperado bastante rápido según mi opinión, excepto de algún caso por estar en picos máximos, cosa en la que no estamos ahora. Si sucede, pues es una buena oportunidad para cargar más.


----------



## Energia libre (6 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Energia libre:
> 
> - Cualquiera que se haya mirado los últimos COT sabía que existían cantidades masivas de Cortos y que han ido funcionando desde el pasado 18 de Agosto. ¿O Vd. piensa que sólo se ejecutaron ayer?
> 
> ...



Esta claro que no se ha enterado de nada, de cualquier forma queda reflejada en este escrito su soberbia y prepotencia, la cual sería pasable si sus conocimientos sirviesen para ganar dinero con el oro a las personas que le leen, que no es el caso.
Ignore lo que quiera, seguire leyendo individualmente a personas magnificas que escriben en este hilo y listo.
He de reconocer que leer sus recomendaciones de Elena Francis fue una gran pérdida de tiempo mientras duró.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

Hola, Desconocido: Hombre, creo que desde estos niveles actuales es difícil que se vuelvan a ver los $10 y en ese hipotético caso faltaría ver qué valen las cosas, los ingresos, etc. Obviamente, me estoy refiriendo a un claro ejemplo de Estanflación... A veces se suele pensar en lo qué me ha costado "x" y cuanto vale "ahora". Eso suele disgustarnos, pero también deberíamos pensar en aquellas cosas que hemos comprado y a las que después NO les hemos dado valor, de manera que por ese "desagüe" solemos desperdiciar mucho dinero a lo largo de nuestras vidas.

Yo creo que en los MPs se dan básicamente dos perfiles: uno el que intenta conseguir unas suculentas plusvalías en el tiempo para poder "justificar" la inversión. Y el otro es el que tenemos otros y que pensamos en ATESORAR sin plantearnos nada más, fuera de tener que necesitarlos de forma urgente y a falta de otros recursos. La finalidad última suele ser que la "hereden" otros o bien "petarlos" en el ocaso de nuestras vidas. Ambas posiciones son totalmente legítimas y aquí poco lugar hay para el debate. Cada cual es cada cual y muy libre de hacer lo que estime oportuno.

Y hoy los MPs continúan con su descenso: el Oro andaba ya por los $1516,55 y la Plata más "jodida", en los $18,525... Hoy se da el dato del empleo en los EE.UU. y tendremos ocasión de ver su repercusión. Está claro que la corrección puede continuar y Ojalá pronto se vean los $1490 en el Oro y si puede ser un poco más abajo, MEJOR... Y al que NO le guste lo tiene fácil: NO se miran las cotizaciones y tan Feliz. Y sino ajos a mano...Jajaja.

¿Va a ser duradera esta corrección? Diría que NO, porque a fin de cuentas NO está claro que los EE.UU. y China se vayan a poner de acuerdo de un día para otro... Luego, el Brexit "edulcorado" o NO acabará pasando factura... Aunque resulta llamativo como en un par de días le han dado la vuelta a la "tortilla" y como la BORREGADA ha seguido por la misma senda de SIEMPRE.

NO pasa NADA: el tiempo sigue corriendo a favor de los "metaleros"... al menos, para aquellos que NO tenemos "urgencias" y, de paso, va permitiendo la incorporación de nuevos a unos precios todavía asequibles.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

# Energia libre: Sin comentarios... Vd. ha dejado de tener interés para mí.


----------



## Energia libre (6 Sep 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si tu idea es utilizar los conocimientos de otro (sea quién sea) para ganar dinero, mal camino has escogido.
> 
> Es únicamente tuya la responsabilidad de lo que hagas con tu pasta, no trates de hacer responsables a otros que acierten o se equivoquen.
> 
> ...



Todos utilizamos los conocimientos de otros para formar nuestra opinión a partir de la cual se tonan decisiones se llama aprendizaje y es lo que usted y yo hemos hecho desde que nacemos.
Por supuesto que funciono con mi propio riesgo y responsabilidad y que me pagaré lo que crea necesario para mantener y/o incrementar mi fortuna.
Por otro lado no se meta en camisas de once varas esto no va contra usted ni contra nadie.
Los hilos de burbuja son abiertos a las personas que se registran (Los inicie quien los inicie) y mantienen una opinión sea esta cual sea, siempre que se exprese de forma educada y correcta.
Si no se quiere conocer lo que piensan los demás te creas un hilo tuyo particular y allí si puedes vetar a quien quieras a ver cuantos te leen.


----------



## Energia libre (6 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Energia libre: Sin comentarios... Vd. ha dejado de tener interés para mí.



Ya me lo había dicho antes se leer.


----------



## Jebediah (6 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Prospecting For Silver During Recessions - KELSEY'S GOLD FACTS
> 
> Quizás, haya una "pata coja" en este trabajo, que por lo demás está bien realizado, *y la misma sería cuestionar si vamos a entrar en una nueva Recesión o seguimos en la misma del 2008, por lo tanto dentro de una Depresión*... En ese caso, el trabajo NO tendría mucha validez cara al futuro, entre otras cosas porque el mundo actual ya NO tiene NADA que ver con el de aquél entonces, al menos desde el punto de vista de la política monetaria seguida por los Bancos Centrales y los organismos internacionales que tienen competencias en la misma (BIS, FMI, etc.).
> 
> ...



Hombre, viendo que de la crisis del 2008 se "salió" apuntándolo todo en el lado de la deuda... yo creo que está bastante claro que no hemos salido de las arenas movedizas, estamos a flote sujetando el tronco que está con nosotros y que antes o después se hundirá sin remedio porque cada vez pesa más (mas deuda). En fin, una cosa es hundirte con tu peso, que más o menos puedes controlar y salir, que hundirte atado a un peso de 100kg. Jodido veo el futuro, cada vez más hondo, con más peso y menos fuerza.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Caballero sin espada: Te dejo un enlace... Yo lo ví en Zero Hedge, pero NO puedo enlazarlo bien...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtJbCZ6rZy0

Y de paso os comento que Ron Paul tiene el "Liberty Report" en YouTube y que creo que se hace de Lunes a Viernes. Ahí os dejo también su enlace...

www.youtube.com/ronpaullibertyreport

# putabolsa: La Plata tiene MUY MALA "pinta"... Tendremos que esperar a que se drene la caída para hacernos una nueva composición de lugar. En parte, irá bien para aquellos que quieran entrar de nuevo. Sigue estando MUY BARATA.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

Hola, casaytierras: Maloney acostumbra a tener estas "salidas"... Ese precio es casi IMPOSIBLE: NO debería haber apenas Plata por extraer o ser muy cara su extracción, que más o menos viene a ser lo MISMO. En cualquier caso, yo tengo también un "precio objetivo" de $117,90 a MUY LARGO PLAZO. Ese "número" NO me lo he "sacado de la manga": se corresponde a los máximos de Febrero de 1980 y ajustada la Inflación.

Ya veis que NO soy tan "negativo" como algunos a veces me acusan en relación a los precios futuros de los MPs, ni muchísimo menos... Los más viejos del hilo saben que he sido SIEMPRE ALCISTA en ambos MPs, pero también procuro atemperar los "tiempos". Se trata de una "carrera de fondo" y NO te vas a hinchar a beber "agua" antes de iniciarla.

Hasta ahora, en el Oro he ido ATESORANDO a precios muy buenos e inferiores a los actuales. En la Plata ha habido de todo, ya que llevo muchos años en ella, pero creo que ahí he atinado mucho menos que en el Oro. El problema que tiene es que su volumen acaba convirtiéndola en "engorrosa". Más si hablamos de Plata en estuches, Onzas de formato grande, Colecciones, etc. Los tubos apenas suponen un problema.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

Y también se están "cebando" con el Platino: de ayer a hoy ya lleva una caída de algo más de $64...

Saludos.


----------



## Higadillas (6 Sep 2019)

La plata a 100 ya la vaticinaban para 2013... En fin, ni caso, que como dice paraisofiscal estos son parte interesada


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... De momento, los MPs se han dado la vuelta y están cerrando las pérdidas de hoy. Vamos a ver si consiguen parar la "hemorragia" que se inició en el día de ayer. La "culpa" la tienen los datos del empleo USA y que han salido peor de lo esperado, pero NO parece que ello haya hecho mella en los futuros americanos...

MUY INTERESANTE va a resultar el COT que se publique al cierre de los mercados. Al menos, sabremos cuántos CORTOS habían colocado al cierre del Martes...

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Sep 2019)

por qué tanto hablar de precios en dólares?

a fin de cuentas compramos y vendemos en euros-


----------



## oinoko (6 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> por qué tanto hablar de precios en dólares?
> 
> a fin de cuentas compramos y vendemos en euros-



Cierto es que nosotros compramos y vendemos en Euros, pero el oro cotiza en dolares igual que el petroleo. Eso es importante para:
- Todo el analisis tecnico siempre hay que hacerlo en dolares. No tiene sentido hacer AT del oro en Euros.
- Las cuentas de resultados de las mineras también hay que analizarlas con el precio en dolares. Que el Euro baje respecto al dolar no mejora las cuentas de las mineras.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

Hola, Incorrezto: Simplemente, porque es la referencia mundial, al igual que en el Petróleo y otras Materias Primas básicas. Eso NO quita para que cualquiera que tenga conocimientos básicos de Economía tenga que realizar la conversión a su Divisa de referencia, en nuestro caso al Euro. También se deberían tener en cuenta las "percepciones" que podamos tener sobre la evolución de las Divisas. Por ejemplo, yo soy de la opinión de que el próximo año el USD iniciará un tramo de caída importante, pero NO tengo muy claro lo que pueda hacer el Euro...

De todas formas, aquí ya me habéis leído que considero "caro" el Oro en Euros, pero es que yo hace años que ando por ahí, de manera que NO tengo "urgencias" en reconvertir parte del efectivo sobrante. Dicho esto, cada cual es un mundo y debe actuar en consecuencia. Lo que sucede la mayor parte de las veces es que la gente acude en masa a un activo por el simple efecto "arrastre" o por "modas". No será porque el Oro NO estuviera BARATO hace sólo cuatro años hasta hace bien poco. Y ¡Ojo! que a largo plazo podría seguir estando "barato", pero ahí ya NO me voy a "mojar", aunque TODOS los más "viejos" que andan por aquí saben que en el 2013 ya "pronostiqué" que el Oro podría batir sus máximos en el 2020... Y sigo creyéndolo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

Depende Tronald Dump... "fifty/fifty". Si Powell bajará los tipos en la próxima reunión de la FED, el Oro podría experimentar un nuevo tramo al alza, pero en caso contrario NO lo tengo tan claro. Y a día de hoy NO parece que esté por la "labor", pero veremos si puede soportar la presión del "tuitero mayor del Imperio"...

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (6 Sep 2019)

Subidas y bajadas de 150$ en una semana, así, sin pretenderlo. Parece un chicharro del OTC.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

Hola, Jebediah: Ayer mismo dije que deberíamos acostumbrarnos a vivir una FUERTE VOLATILIDAD en los distintos activos y una vez más voy a tener la "razón" de mi parte. Tampoco hay que ser un "lince" para verlo... SÍ que tengo curiosidad en ver la reacción de los mercados el día en que el Oro pegue un "arreón" al alza de unos $100... Esa será la "señal" de que hay que empezar a "recogerse"...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (6 Sep 2019)

Para mi me da lo mismo se hable en dólares siempre miro en euros , pero siempre miro la cotización dólar euro, lo que importa que la materia prima suba, tu compras y vendes en euros y que suba la materia prima ,suba aunque sea un poco a favor de tu par, y tal como están las cosas, mejor que se aprecie el euro ahora, que ya tendrá tiempo de bajar.
(Segun los expertos esta un 32 sobrevalorado hablo de memoria, por lo que es mejor compra ahora, que el cambio sea menor), el negocio lo hicieron los que compraron oro estando el euro a 1,5 dólar el cambio,solo en divisa un 50% redondeando


----------



## estupeharto (6 Sep 2019)

¿Puedes comentar esas páginas y si son de fiar?


----------



## esseri (6 Sep 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esto es un puto chicharro!!!



La Fed y sus mundos de yupi. Todo va de coña.

Lo acojonante es k además van a kedar de "contenidos", tócate los wevos.

En fin...a ver si la lía el clown naranja.


----------



## Higadillas (6 Sep 2019)

Montaña rusa chavales. Como para jugar a la ruleta rusa del papel


----------



## oinoko (6 Sep 2019)

Powell: ''Nuestro principal escenario es que no habrá recesión, ni en EEUU ni a nivel global''

Pues ya me quedo más tranquilo....


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Sep 2019)

me han llegado hoy unas onzas de plata compradas a 19.11 y oro ingles, soberano supongo, de 1966 a 330.

ha tardado.


----------



## angel220 (6 Sep 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 6 de septiembre de 2019


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2019)

¡FLIPANTE! lo vivido hoy en los MPs... Menudo hatajo de HdP los que andan por ellos. Lo dicho en otras ocasiones: ¡PACIENCIA!

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (6 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡FLIPANTE! lo vivido hoy en los MPs... Menudo hatajo de HdP los que andan por ellos. Lo dicho en otras ocasiones: ¡PACIENCIA!
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando el "MERCADO ES SOBERANO", no pasa nada mas , hasta que pase
y sp500 en máximo si no lo supero ,"mercado soberano"
Que puede salir mal? nada


----------



## brent (6 Sep 2019)

Que pongan una chincheta a este comentario.


----------



## angel220 (6 Sep 2019)

No sabes lo que quiero decir siempre con"mercados soberanos"? Jaja
Que miento menos que ellos MANIPULADOS


----------



## Lego. (7 Sep 2019)

el algoritmo de JPMorgan lee este hilo


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (7 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> me han llegado hoy unas onzas de plata compradas a 19.11 y oro ingles, soberano supongo, de 1966 a 330.
> 
> ha tardado.



Donde has pillado? Gracias por la info.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (7 Sep 2019)

Joder he estado echando un vistazo y te vuelves loco de la cantidad de cosas a subasta. He visto estos lotes que parecen interesantes pero seguramente cuando empiecen los bids debe subir de precio estratosfericamente :

Auktionsplattform für Münzen, Medallien & Co | Sixbid


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Sep 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Donde has pillado? Gracias por la info.



en coininvest.

hice otra compra en junio, tardó nada en llegar al punto ups, pero los gilipollas lo devolvieron a alemania y me escribieron que por qué lo habia rechazado. un error humano fue la explicación de ups, los alemanes perfectos.

ahora han tardado más, porque no tenian la mapples.

tenia el pedido listo a falta de confirmar, viendo las oscilaciones diarias a ver si pillaba una bajada y oscilaba 3x1000 cada pocos minutos, arriba y abajo. al final lo compré el 27 o 28 de agosto, justo a tiempo del pico, pero más caro que un par de dias antes.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Sep 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Joder he estado echando un vistazo y te vuelves loco de la cantidad de cosas a subasta. He visto estos lotes que parecen interesantes pero seguramente cuando empiecen los bids debe subir de precio estratosfericamente :
> 
> Auktionsplattform für Münzen, Medallien & Co | Sixbid




Supongo que la posibilidad de que algo sea falso es cercana a 0, ¿no?


----------



## Mrbcn (7 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> en coininvest.
> 
> hice otra compra en junio, tardó nada en llegar al punto ups, pero los gilipollas lo devolvieron a alemania y me escribieron que por qué lo habia rechazado. un error humano fue la explicación de ups, los alemanes perfectos.
> 
> ...



Yo el 28 pille también compré, maples a 18,50 en goldsilber


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Supongo que la posibilidad de que algo sea falso es cercana a 0, ¿no?



jaja me pasa lo mismo.
las onzas de plata vienen en un bote con 25 y un precinto con holograma.
pero me los han mandado enteros, y onza sueltas en bolsa de plástico, como las de oro. estas vienen con un numero de item de coinvest.

las he pasado por los imanes de neodimio de la bici eléctrica y no se atraen.

desde luego, el oro pesa.


----------



## Mrbcn (7 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jaja me pasa lo mismo.
> las onzas de plata vienen en un bote con 25 y un precinto con holograma.
> pero me los han mandado enteros, y onza sueltas en bolsa de plástico, como las de oro. estas vienen con un numero de item de coinvest.
> 
> ...



El bote no lo abrís? Lo dejáis precintado?


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Sep 2019)

.pues has pillado mejor precio que yo




......... si rompes el precinto el futuro comprador tendrá las mismas dudas. claro que también las tendrá sin abrirlo.

pero vamos, que yo solo he hecho dos compras.



estupeharto dijo:


> Bueno, si pesa entonces ya está
> 
> He comprado algo y la medidas no me cuadran. Sé que hay tolerancias, pero siempre piensas y si.....
> 
> Tengo un par de imanes de un disco duro que hice polvo antes de tirarlo (desconfiadillo que es uno) y son potentes. Creo que son de neodimio también. Los tengo que probar. Les voy a meter una retahila de pruebas.... la densidad, la app, y ya estoy buscando ácido...  Sabéis algún sitio que esté bien para comprar un botecito?



o puedes ir a un compro oro o el monte de piedad y ver que te dan por ellas.


----------



## Mrbcn (7 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> .pues has pillado mejor precio que yo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 150618
> 
> ...



Será que soy novato, pero yo lo abriría jaja.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# angel220: Viendo el COT, está "claro" que los Cortos "no existían ni se les esperaban"... Lo que estaba claro es que LO IBAN A HACER... Tan CLARO en el Oro como en la Plata... A corto plazo, después de "lo" de ayer, es aventurado decir qué puede pasar... Lo que dije antes de los "bandazos" de ayer: dejar pasar los días y, quizás, esperar a que pasen las "reuniones" del BCE y de la FED...

# Tronald Dump: NO, ayer habían "manitas" manejando las "maquinitas" y los putos "algoritmos"... NO te creas que las Bolsas han cambiado tanto en el tiempo. Algunos de aquí te podríamos explicar muchos casos de MANIPULACIONES descaradas antes de la llegada de los "algoritmos" y toda la MANDANGA que hay alrededor de ellos. A día de hoy NO es difícil encontrar un "dedo gordo" (como diría oinoko) en el momento más impensado o con los mercados "adormecidos"...

Os dejo una entrevista que me ha llegado. Está en Inglés, pero podéis probar con los subtítulos tal y como explicó paraisofiscal...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YddZ2YY_Fh0

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2019)

# Mrbcn: Por supuesto que hay que ABRIRLO... y ver y comprobar el contenido... A lo "Santo Tomás de Aquino".

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (7 Sep 2019)

Es normal que en entorno de alta volatilidad los MP sean alcistas, pero también pueden sufrir grandes bandazos hacia abajo. 

El momento que haya caídas con pérdida de volatilidad entonces si que habrá que preocuparse.


----------



## MIP (7 Sep 2019)

Si lo pudiera saber con certeza sería millonario a estas alturas, pero bueno, siempre hay señales en los mercados, que a veces funcionan y a veces no.


----------



## menok (7 Sep 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hace 3 días, 2 tubos de Eagles a 18,3 en eBay, aun me cuesta creerlo.
> 
> Tambien había Kookaburras 10 Oz del 2019 a 189, y del 2014-2015-2016 a 199. Me los quitaron de las manos, y los que quedaban los subio el vendedor 30€ de golpe al haber vendido las otras.
> 
> Yo siempre abro los tubos y encapsulo las monedas.



Encapsuláis las monedas de plata? No se mantienen bien en su tubo? Lo veo un faenón de la hostia! Y no solo la faena, sino también el volumen!


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2019)

Podéis colocar una bolsita de sílica y que es un buen deshumidificador. Cuando se pone de color rosa hay que cambiarla.

Saludos.


----------



## Higadillas (7 Sep 2019)

Si a alguien le interesa 1/2 onza a 660, he encontrado una en TC. Mp y paso enlace.


----------



## menok (7 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Podéis colocar una bolsita de silica y que es un buen deshumidificador. Cuando se pone de color rosa hay que cambiarla.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero si las tienes a largo plazo, escondidas en un lugar que no piensas mirar hasta que llegue el apocalipsis o tus nietos lo necesiten y de difícil acceso...Como guardáis la plata?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2019)

# menok: Cada cual es un mundo. En el escenario que te planteas lo de menos es el estado de las monedas. Seguirán siendo Plata. Ahora bien, según dónde se depositen, NO está de más poner un buen deshumidificador y un poco grande, que se irá cambiando cada vez que haya cumplido con su función. 

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (7 Sep 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo siempre abro los tubos y encapsulo las monedas.



Una Eagle en una capsula generica en un clima tipo Barcelona, y lo más probable es que en un par de años tengas los bordes marrones. En las capsulas genericas entra el aire por los cantos que da gusto.

Un sistema que me está funcionando bien los ultimos años es dejar las monedas en el tubo y meterle encima de la primera moneda (entre la tapa y la primera moneda) el disco protector absorbente de una capsula de *Leuchtturm Intercept*.
Compro las capsulas de 14 mm que son las que tienen el agujero más pequeño (osea tiene mas material absorbente) y le recorto las esquinas dandole forma para que entre en el tubo.

Las capsulas cuestan casi un euro cada una pero si solo usas una capsula por cada tubo sale barato y ocupa mucho menos. En la plata el espacio también importa.


*

*


----------



## Pintxen (7 Sep 2019)

menok dijo:


> Pero si las tienes a largo plazo, escondidas en un lugar que no piensas mirar hasta que llegue el apocalipsis o tus nietos lo necesiten y de difícil acceso...Como guardáis la plata?



Metidas en el tubo y un par de vueltas de cinta aislante (de electricista), bien estirada por la junta de la tapa de manera que quede bien pegada tanto en el perímetro del tubo como la superficie de la tapa sin que queden arrugas y listo, totalmente hermético. Solo vale con los tubos lisos, no con los de Kruguerrand por ejemplo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... Dicen que "números" son "números"... Vale la pena que le echéis una ojeada a este artículo...

Home | Sprott Money

Saludos.

Edito: NO me enlaza bien. Es el tercer artículo del listado.


----------



## bondiappcc (7 Sep 2019)

Esta noche en el canal Cuatro hacen una película sobre buscadores de oro.



*22:45*​Cuatro - *El Blockbuster **Gold, la gran estafa* Dir: Stephen Gaghan. Int: Matthew McConaughey, Edgar Ramirez, Bryce Dallas Howard, Corey Stoll, Toby Kebbell, Rachael Taylor, Bruce Greenwood, Stacy Keach, Bill Camp (Drama, EE.UU., 2016) *[Tráiler]*

Gold, la gran estafa - Teletexto.com

*Título: *Gold, la gran estafa (Drama)
*Director: *Stephen Gaghan
*Intérpretes: *Matthew McConaughey, Edgar Ramirez, Bryce Dallas Howard, Corey Stoll, Toby Kebbell, Rachael Taylor, Bruce Greenwood, Stacy Keach, Bill Camp
*Datos: *EE.UU. (2016) 121 minutos
*Argumento: * Kenny Wells es un fracasado hombre de negocios reconvertido en un moderno explorador, desesperado por tener un golpe de suerte. En un último esfuerzo, Wells se asocia con un geólogo, con la misma poca fortuna, para ejecutar un plan tan descabellado como grandioso: encontrar oro en las profundidades de la inexplorada jungla de Indonesia.


----------



## Pintxen (7 Sep 2019)

Me habéis pillado, he sido yo!


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2019)

No soy platero pero veo que os preocupa bastante el tema de la conservación y la oxidación de la misma.

Buscando he encontrado este enlace dónde ya hace años aportaban algunos compañeros experiencias e ideas. Muy interesante el tema del azufre en la atmósfera.

Conservación plata al vacío: encontré por fin la máquina

Lo de envasar al vacío presupongo que servirá para extraer también el azufre del aire, ya que quedaría una atmósfera totalmente inerte de gases...el problema, si lo hay, vendrá por alguna partícula en el propio envase o que ya la plata la tuviera adherida de fábrica.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Tichy (8 Sep 2019)

En mi experiencia, al cabo de varios años por muy bien que cierres el tubo, las monedas de los extremos y los bordes se ennegrecen.
El oxígeno del aire acaba atravesando el plástico de los tubos por difusión. 
Lo cual no tiene mayor importancia para monedas bullion, claro. Pero si alguien cree que una Filarmonica sale intacta tras 10 años en un tubo de plástico se equivoca.
Igualmente, con cápsulas normales puede entrar aire y empieza a aparecer pátina. Lo único que conozco que aguanta años sin problema son los pandas y australianas premium en sus cápsulas originales sin manipular.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Tronald Dump: Me has evitado buscar la noticia... porque estaba claro que había habido "dedo/s gordo/s" y que NO habían sido los putos "algoritmos". Esa "profundidad" en el mercado requiere de una "pasta" que precisa que lo decida "alguien" que NO es una "maquinita". Ya te hemos dicho que los más "viejos" en los mercados hemos visto de TODO...

Perooooo fíjate en la "dimensión" que tuvo la MANIPULACIÓN del pasado Viernes: se puso en "juego" la mitad de la producción mundial del Oro. ¡Qué Cojones es eso de que el "mercado es Soberano"! Y una MIERDA como un piano...

Y dejo un artículo bastante interesante y que denuncia lo MISMO que vengo haciendo yo desde este hilo: China NO es diferente a los demás e incluso puede que PEOR...

China's Long Con: A Paper Tiger In A Fragile Economy

¿Cambió algo con la creación del SGE? SÍ, que los chinos compren el Oro un poco más caro... ¿Lo hizo el PetroYuan? Para NADA, comenzando por la falacia -que desmonté a tiempo...- de que iba a estar respaldado por Oro.

En fin, que cada cual piense lo que quiera, pero los datos NO demuestran que China vaya a sustituir a los EE.UU., entre otras cosas porque los datos de ese ese país pueden estar fuertemente MANIPULADOS...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (8 Sep 2019)

Cirille Jubert es de los analistas que sigo ,el que más está acertando con el timing del precio de la plata.

Aquí traigo su última previsión para este año y el siguiente, continuación de su post anterior.

Hoja de ruta para la plata por Cirille Jubert (II).




Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2019)

Hola, antorob: Gracias por el aporte y compara lo que dice ahora Cyrille Jubert con lo que yo escribí el pasado martes, a las 21:53 hs.

- Evolución del precio del Oro VI

Yo, antorob, suelo fiarme de mis PROPIOS análisis y que NO se desmarcan de muchos otros que COBRAN por ellos. Es más, yo NO soy un "profesional" de los mercados. NO dejo de ser un simple "aficionado" como otros muchos que andan por este hilo, pero que ha librado "mil batallas" en los mercados y algo quedará... ¿No?

Es más, y eso lo digo por un reciente INDOCUMENTADO, yo NUNCA he aconsejado/recomendado el Oro y la Plata para "ganar" dinero... Para eso, suelo decir que está el papel y las mineras extractoras de MPs. Bien, cualquiera que haya visitado mi Blog de Rankia sabe que bastantes mineras de las que recomendé en su momento, llevan fuertes plusvalías (x2, x3...).

¡Ah! antes de que se me pase, en mi análisis del pasado martes me callé lo que parecía obvio: que si no la "paraban", la Plata se iba a los $20/$21 en pocos días... Y eso NO lo vi yo solo como se ha podido comprobar a posteriori...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (8 Sep 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Cirille Jubert es de los analistas que sigo ,el que más está acertando con el timing del precio de la plata.
> 
> Aquí traigo su última previsión para este año y el siguiente, continuación de su post anterior.
> 
> ...



buenos días

muy interesante y en la linea ya argumentada por aquí
también con puntos de coincidencia con esta otra gente que también sigo

Part II - Metals and VIX Are About To Pull A “Crazy Ivan”

parece que tendremos pronto una buena oportunidad de recarga que seguramente no se volverá a dar en mucho tiempo,,,,

saludos y felicidades a todos por este gran hilo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2019)

Hola, timi: Esa gente es buena en sus análisis, pero especialmente en los de PAGO. Los demás artículos son un "gancho". A corto plazo, entiendo que hay que estar MUY PRUDENTES. NO sabemos por dónde van a salir los mercados e insisto en que hay dos citas importantes: las "reuniones" del BCE y de la FED. Luego vendrá la reanudación de las negociaciones entre los EE.UU. y China... 

Demasiada INCERTIDUMBRE y NO es descartable una fortísima volatilidad en TODOS los activos. Yo voy bastante bien servido de MPs, pero si veo ocasión entraré. De hecho, estoy pendiente de una subasta en Tauler & Fau. Quizás, lo que más vaya a vigilar es el S&P 500 por si se acerca a los 3050/3100... Si fuera así, seguro que entraré con uno o varios Cortos.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (8 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antorob: Gracias por el aporte y compara lo que dice ahora Cyrille Jubert con lo que yo escribí el pasado martes, a las 21:53 hs.
> 
> - Evolución del precio del Oro VI
> 
> ...




Fernando, las cartas están todas sobre la mesa y desde este foro, la gran mayoría hemos hecho hace tiempo nuestros "deberes".

Lo que nos queda es seguir los mercados para tomar las últimas medidas sobre la marcha y mientras tanto "observar" el dia a dia.

La hoja de ruta no se refiere a un dato puntual sino a un recorrido que nos llevara a cotas mucho más altas. Supongo que nadie pretende hacerse rico sino proteger su modo de vida ante los acontecimientos que nos esperan.

Los tipos negativos son el indicador clave para señalar el final de este sistema fiat que dura casi 50 años. Y la subida de los metales preciosos avisa de una cierta inmediatez en el sentido de la imposibilidad manifiesta de mantener el férreo control que los bancos centrales han impuesto al oro y la plata durante muchos años.

El sistema se resquebraja y la velocidad de explosión aumenta por momentos. 

El seguimiento de los precios de los metales preciosos es el equivalente a tomar palomitas mientras esperamos el inicio de la película. Lo importante es la película y el tiempo de espera es solo el preámbulo.

Me llama la atencion, no el dia a dia sino la aceleración que Cirille espera en el próximo año, después de tantos años de espera.

Todo el mundo sabe que las resistencias importantes están en torno a 21$ y sobre todo el muro defendido sobre los 50$. 

Pero si la plata supera los 50$ y el oro los 1.900$, el mundo se convertirá en algo muy diferente.

Mientras tanto comeremos las palomitas del dia a dia.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (8 Sep 2019)

Creo que la *Quadrum Intercept *no la hacen sin agujero.
La que si hacen sin agujero es la Quadrum standard, pero la Quadrum standard es un material que no absorbe nada y no vale para mi sistema.
Si encuentras la *Quadrum Intercept* sin agujero dime donde por favor.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (8 Sep 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Cirille Jubert es de los analistas que sigo ,el que más está acertando con el timing del precio de la plata.
> 
> Aquí traigo su última previsión para este año y el siguiente, continuación de su post anterior.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo con el análisis

Tenemos por delante como mínimo un mes y medio de bajadas en los metales.

El oro esta semana perderá un primer soporte en 1504 y se irá para abajo por debajo del 1500. Podría tener un primer descanso en 1470 .

Ojo con las mineras que podrían sufrir fuertes correcciones en las próximas semanas.

Buen momento para volver a bolsa aprovechando este breve rebote de casi dos meses.. Hablo de valores "convencionales", nada de mineras.

Así como mínimo un mes y medio: bolsas para arriba (habra nuevos máximos para el SP) y oro para abajo.

Han decidido darle otra patada a la lata y este mes y medio, como minimo, el oro ha quedado temporalmente desactivado como valor refugio.


----------



## timi (8 Sep 2019)

dejo esto

Wisconsin Farm Loan Delinquencies Jump To Levels Not Seen Since 2001


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2019)

Pues, por la China mandarina las cosas NO andan mejor...

Las exportaciones chinas bajan inesperadamente en agosto por una caída brusca de los envíos a EEUU

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## Pintxen (9 Sep 2019)

Si se sacara a flote todo ese oro...!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Vamos a ver qué nos depara la semana para los MPs. En principio, NO soy muy optimista, porque el VARAPALO del pasado Viernes es todavía muy reciente y las Bolsas andan muy animadas... esperando la nueva tanda de "droga en vena" que probablemente propiciará el "amigo" Draghi. Así que con estos "mimbres", lo mejor que podemos hacer es esperar una consolidación o una caída que NO sea muy "profunda". Ahora mismo, al Oro habría que esperarlo en torno a los $1490 y a ver qué hace si llega ahí. Y la Plata lo tiene muy complicado: la "zurraron" a base de bien y eso habrá templado las ansías de entrar en el MP. Vamos a fijar como primer nivel de corrección los $17,670...

En el Oro tendría que ver precios más bajos, pero la Plata está muy interesante para vigilarla y entrar a aquellos precios que nos parezcan interesantes...

Os dejo un enlace de alguien que piensa como yo...

Silver: happening now, but it's not too late

Saludos.


----------



## menok (9 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Vamos a ver qué nos depara la semana para los MPs. En principio, NO soy muy optimista, porque el VARAPALO del pasado Viernes es todavía muy reciente y las Bolsas andan muy animadas... esperando la nueva tanda de "droga en vena" que probablemente propiciará el "amigo" Draghi. Así que con estos "mimbres", lo mejor que podemos hacer es esperar una consolidación o una caída que NO sea muy "profunda". Ahora mismo, al Oro habría que esperarlo en torno a los $1490 y a ver qué hace si llega ahí. Y la Plata lo tiene muy complicado: la "zurraron" a base de bien y eso habrá templado las ansías de entrar en el MP. Vamos a fijar como primer nivel de corrección los $17,670...
> 
> En el Oro tendría que ver precios más bajos, pero la Plata está muy interesante para vigilarla y entrar a aquellos precios que nos parezcan interesantes...
> 
> ...



Buenos días,

yo voy a comprar un poco más de plata, que opinión os merecen estas monedas?
Si compras 100 se quedan a 17,80€ la onza:

1 oz silver U.S. TRADE DOLLAR 2018 - 2nd of the series ++ - GOLDSILVER.BE

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2019)

Están bien.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Sep 2019)

menok dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> yo voy a comprar un poco más de plata, que opinión os merecen estas monedas?
> Si compras 100 se quedan a 17,80€ la onza:
> ...



Y los costes a España? Dicen que hay que estar registrado. ¿Se saben?


----------



## Forcopula (9 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y los costes a España? Dicen que hay que estar registrado. ¿Se saben?



Yo he comprado varias veces y todos los envíos han sido 35e, puedes también comprar y que te lo almacenen por si quieres comprar más adelante y cuando tú decidas te lo envían


----------



## GreatWendigo (9 Sep 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y los costes a España? Dicen que hay que estar registrado. ¿Se saben?



Acabo de hacer una simulación y el coste a España es de 40 € aunque, como dice otro forero, puedes acumular varios envios en uno solo, creo que hasta 18 meses.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Estados Unidos podría utilizar la deuda imperial china para «simplemente incumplir» con los bonos estadounidenses

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Sep 2019)

Gracias por la info


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Argentina: la inflación le ganó a los salarios por primera vez desde 2002

Y SÍ, Macri ha sido una "maravilla" para la Argentina...

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (9 Sep 2019)

viendo las fuerzas q actuaron el otro día contra los metales preciosos y la demostración de fuerza q hicieron, el escenario mas probable ahora mismo por análisis técnico para la plata sería una corrección hasta la zona de 17.25 e incluso no es descartable q la bajen hasta los 16.20, de ahí ya si q es dificil q caiga mas

lo del otro día a mi me dejó impresionado, y eso q he vivido unas cuantas de estas, pero el volver a vivirlo en directo me hizo poner los pies en la tierra, tenemos q tener claro con quien nos jugamos los cuartos, pocas bromas con esta gente, un error con esta gente y de la ostia q te meten no te vuelves a levantar


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Sep 2019)

La leche, como está la cosa. Yo no sigo mucho los precios, pero me decidí en ir comprando poquito a poquito. Hace unos meses compré una onza a unos 1100 y pico euros, ahora veo que estan casi a 1500 euros en la página alemana en que compré. He visto que está en máximos históricos, casi como en lo peor de la crisis... no soy economista, pero esto creo que no agura nada bueno...

Me iba a pensar comprar otra onzilla, pero a estos precios creo que iré a por plata que parece que le queda algo más de recorrido.


----------



## Pintxen (9 Sep 2019)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La leche, como está la cosa. Yo no sigo mucho los precios, pero me decidí en ir comprando poquito a poquito. Hace unos meses compré una onza a unos 1100 y pico euros, ahora veo que estan casi a 1500 euros en la página alemana en que compré. He visto que está en máximos históricos, casi como en lo peor de la crisis... no soy economista, pero esto creo que no agura nada bueno...
> 
> Me iba a pensar comprar otra onzilla, pero a estos precios creo que iré a por plata que parece que le queda algo más de recorrido.



Aquí tienes el kruguerrand por 1.374 pabos.
Buy 1 oz Krugerrand Investment Gold Coins online | coininvest.com
Y casi por el mismo precio la onza a 1.378 el soberano.
Sovereign | Gold | Best Value | CoinInvest


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Claro que le queda recorrido al Oro, pero es lógico que la gente se lo "piense" después de lo sucedido el pasado Viernes y eso sin "entender"... porque visto el "arsenal" que emplearon está claro que las subidas no va a ser un "paseo" a partir de según qué niveles y que ya se han procurado de "MARCAR"... Aún así sigo siendo optimista cara al fin de año, es decir que espero que se vean niveles cercanos a los $1600...

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Sep 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Aquí tienes el kruguerrand por 1.374 pabos.
> Buy 1 oz Krugerrand Investment Gold Coins online | coininvest.com
> Y casi por el mismo precio la onza a 1.378 el soberano.
> Sovereign | Gold | Best Value | CoinInvest



Pero eso se convierte en 1393,8 /Oz con +2.75% *, por los 19,95 de envío.
Y comprando 7, por ejemplo, para ver cuánto se puede bajar, saldría a *1379,57* /Oz, con +*1,70*% , con 39,95 de envío.

* con precio actual 1356,48 /Oz

(Edito para corregir *error* al aplicar gastos de envío)


----------



## estupeharto (10 Sep 2019)

Mirando precios, de lo que he visto "más" económico, por aportar información al respecto,

en Gold Silver Munzen, la pieza de 4 ducados austriacos a 600,37 € con 13,76 g de oro fino.
Sale una media de *1362* € /Oz, con +*0,41* % *, comprando "sólo" 16 piezas, con 34,9 € de envío

Si sólo se compra una, queda en *1390,75* /Oz con +*2,53* % * y *14,90* € de envío

* a precio actual de 1356,48 € /Oz

El porte mina mucho y para amortizarlo hay que comprar bastante.

(Edito para corregir *error* al aplicar gastos de envío)


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Esta madrugada, durante la sesión asiática, ha continuado la presión bajista en los MPs. Hace unos minutos, el Oro en los $1498,35, con lo que los $1490 previstos están ya a "tiro de piedra" y hasta es posible que se perforen. Por su parte, la Plata PEOR, en los $17,933...

Es lógica esta reacción bajista, ya que el pasado Viernes se emplearon a FONDO e hicieron "sangre", de manera que pararon en SECO la subida "triunfal" que llevaban los MPs. Sabíamos de la existencia masiva de Cortos donde decidieron ejecutarlos, pero desde luego NO esperábamos -al menos yo- esa VIRULENCIA. NO solamente sucedió en los MPs, puesto que algunos Fondos de Cobertura también recibieron una buena PALIZA...

Ahora mismo, pararía las compras a la espera de mejores precios. Las Bolsas están en una clara tendencia alcista y tenemos por delante las reuniones del BCE y de la FED. NO tengo muy claro que "convenzan" a los mercados al nivel que éstos desean, especialmente por parte de la FED. Luego, vendrá una nueva "escenificación" de la Guerra Comercial entre los EE.UU. y China, donde es muy poco factible que se logren avances a corto plazo. Todo esto, pasada la "euforia", podría "cuestionar" los niveles alcanzados por las Bolsas y los MPs podrían girarse de nuevo. Habrá que estar también muy atentos al VIX...

Y os dejo una noticia interesante...

US-China trade war risks becoming a currency war — with greater damage


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Sep 2019)

Türkische Bank führt Blockchain-Plattform für Goldhandel ein

Un banco turco abre una plataforma para el intercambio de oro entre los principales bancos turcos. Los intercambios se hacen con una blockchain y las unidades tienen un equivalente fijo en oro asegurado por el mercado de oro físico denominado en liras turcas.


----------



## espasonico (10 Sep 2019)

Todo parece indicar que quieren asustar al personal para que no compre MPs, por lo que quizá el buen momento para comprar sea ahora


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2019)

Hola, espasonico: NO, no tengo esa sensación respecto a los "pezqueñines" como podemos ser nosotros. El pasado Viernes se CEPILLARON a base de bien a bastantes que iban largos en el "papel" y eso, se quiera o no, frena cualquier "ansia" compradora. En estos momentos, lo más PRUDENTE es permanecer a la expectativa... Lo "lógico" es que el proceso a la baja continúe, pero también puede darse un giro importante en cualquier momento y es que a partir de ahora lo que va a imperar es la VOLATILIDAD y las noticias en modo "sorpresa".

Yo sigo siendo comprador en la Plata, pero en el Premium que se me ponga a "tiro" y fuera del circuito comercial. El Bullion prefiero esperarlo más abajo. Y el Oro me volverá a interesar si encuentro precios cercanos a los $1425... algo bastante improbable en estos momentos, pero se trata de esperar e ir buscando por ahí...

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Sep 2019)

Buenos días, buenas oportunidades para comprar plata, si vas sin techo y sin prisa como yo. El tiempo dirá.. 


Namasté


----------



## Orífero (10 Sep 2019)

Yo no sé porque entiendo bastante poco o nada. Pero a mí, lo que me da la sensación es que esa demostración de fuerza de la que habláis, es una demostración de desesperación y es el último recurso. El arma nuclear. No sé si tendrán mucho más que eso para "acojonar" o presionar a los mp hacia abajo.

Yo diría que es su último cartucho y que no saben qué hacer ya para que el oro no siga subiendo.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Sep 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Yo no sé porque entiendo bastante poco o nada. Pero a mí, lo que me da la sensación es que esa demostración de fuerza de la que habláis, es una demostración de desesperación y es el último recurso. El arma nuclear. No sé si tendrán mucho más que eso para "acojonar" o presionar a los mp hacia abajo.
> 
> Yo diría que es su último cartucho y que no saben qué hacer ya para que el oro no siga subiendo.



el último no sé, pero no hay más cargadores seguro.

el sistema económico es como el coyote en los dibujos animados, está corriendo sobre el vacío sobrepasado, en el 2008, el borde del precipicio.

solo falta el cisne negro. seguramente en ormuz o aden.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Sep 2019)

Compré hace una semana, el miércoles pasado, una kruger por 1399 y me jodió luego la bajada (ahora 1367), pero viendo el panorama no pasará mucho tiempo para que esté en positivo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Orífero: Para NADA... Sabiendo lo que cuesta cada contrato está claro que el PASTIZAL empleado fue BRUTAL y las pérdidas en el "papel" fueron MUY IMPORTANTES. Además, con la SUFICIENTE PROFUNDIDAD para ir un poco más allá de los stops colocados en AMBAS direcciones y ¡Ojo! a ese detalle que estáis obviando... Luego, tenéis una mínima idea de la "PASTA" que sacaron con el TERREMOTO que provocaron y que les proporciona más "munición"... Estamos hablando del "papel" y los que vamos en FÍSICO deberíamos permanecer ajenos al "ruido" ocasionado.

De momento, han conseguido su objetivo: FRENAR la subida de los MPs y continuar "comprando" tiempo...

En lo personal, ya sabéis que pienso que el Oro acabará tocando los $1600 y pico... Ahí, quizás volvamos a vivir un episodio semejante, pero creo que después se retomaría un alza que debería llevarnos hacia los máximos históricos en USD. Y en la Plata también veremos precios mucho más altos. De todas formas, aún queda tiempo para todo esto y habrá que seguir viendo la "película" que se está desarrollando...

Y os dejo un MUY INTERESANTE artículo de Ray Dalio...

Ray Dalio: ‘Protect Oneself’ From ‘Paradigm Shift’ Akin to the 1930s With Gold | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2019)

# Jake el perro: 32 Euros arriba o abajo NO son significativos. Has comprado un activo que SIEMPRE tendrá VALOR y de aquí a "X" veremos cuál va a ser el poder adquisitivo del Euro o de cualquier otra Divisa...

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Jake el perro: 32 Euros arriba o abajo NO son significativos. Has comprado un activo que SIEMPRE tendrá VALOR y de aquí a "X" veremos cuál va a ser el poder adquisitivo del Euro o de cualquier otra Divisa...
> 
> Saludos.



Eso es cierto, nosotros a veces "preocupados" por el precio de los MP cuando puede haber gente que pierda todo sus ahorros en FIAT en unos años...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2019)

# Jake el perro: Por ejemplo...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (10 Sep 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Eso es cierto, nosotros a veces "preocupados" por el precio de los MP cuando puede haber gente que pierda todo sus ahorros en FIAT en unos años...



Les está bien empleados por cobardes y esclavos.

Ellos no tienen la misma consideración con tus pérdidas...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Sep 2019)

En coininvest he visto de oferta este soberano, estoy por hacerme con un par con unos eurillos extras que he conseguido este mes. El precio parece ajustado al spot, es buena compra?

Soberano | Oro | Mejor Precio | CoinInvest


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2019)

Hola, VotoMasivoBruta: A precio de hoy SÍ que está bien, pero NADIE te garantiza que mañana esté más barato o más... caro. Eso SÍ, VotoMasivoBruta, por aquí andamos muchos "buitres" y a veces hay cosas que NO se han de preguntar por ser obvias... Yo sigo esperando mejores precios y mi "precio objetivo" de caída está prácticamente tocado... Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1494,75... de manera que pronto se podría ver el rango comprendido entre los $1490 y los $1484. Y si no aguanta ahí se irá camino de los $1440...

Y la Plata en los $18,130, habiendo recuperado mucho desde los mínimos del día.

Saludos.

Edito: VotoMasivoBruta, ¿tienes en cuenta los gastos de envío?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, VotoMasivoBruta: A precio de hoy SÍ que está bien, pero NADIE te garantiza que mañana esté más barato o más... caro. Eso SÍ, VotoMasivoBruta, por aquí andamos muchos "buitres" y a veces hay cosas que NO se han de preguntar por ser obvias... Yo sigo esperando mejores precios y mi "precio objetivo" de caída está prácticamente tocado... Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1494,75... de manera que pronto se podría ver el rango comprendido entre los $1490 y los $1484. Y si no aguanta ahí se irá camino de los $1440...
> 
> Y la Plata en los $18,130, habiendo recuperado mucho desde los mínimos del día.
> 
> ...



Si, sale por 25€ por UPS en un punto de recogida. O sea 12,5 por moneda de sobrecoste, está bastante bien. En el andorrano ahora mismo está a 338€, me ahorraria unos eurillos aun trayéndolas de alemania.

Corran que se acaban jeje


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Sep 2019)

Yo había echado cuentas y los soberanos dnd mas me rentaban es en dracma debido q eso los gastos de envío.. creo recordar


Namasté


----------



## Eyman (10 Sep 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Compré hace una semana, el miércoles pasado, una kruger por 1399 y me jodió luego la bajada (ahora 1367), pero viendo el panorama no pasará mucho tiempo para que esté en positivo.




A mi me han llegado hoy las dos medias onzas que encargué, justo el día antes del desplome... 

Me parece que exactamente ha quedado como el día del máximo en Euros de tooda la historia, anda que menudo olfato el mío!!

Menos mal que es oro para dejarlo guardado, que si invirtiera en otras historias me iba a ir bonito  .


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2019)

# berciano230: Dracma & elandorrano están bastante más caros. Yo no sé a qué "juegan" por estos lares... NO me extraña que en este hilo se compre preferentemente en Alemania.

# Eyman: Suele pasar... De todas formas, hoy en la subasta de Tauler & Fau se ha pujado muy por encima del spot en las pocas monedas de Oro que había y NO lo entiendo mucho: solo una merecía un cierto sobreprecio...

Yo cuando compro MPs, Eyman, suelo olvidarme de lo que he pagado... Obviamente, SIEMPRE "escuece" cuando el "timing" es malo, pero a futuro lo desconoces y, seguramente, lo que hoy ha sido una pésima compra por el precio pagado, "mañana" NO lo sea. De todas formas, insisto SIEMPRE en que NO hay que correr tras los precios. Eso lo aprendí después de unas cuantas "tortas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Sep 2019)

#fernandojcg buenas me refiero si compras un soberano o dos sale mejor comprar en dracma que en alemania por los gastos de envío, en cuanto a plata ni lo dudo comprar en el dorado por ejemplo 


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2019)

Hola, berciano230: Dracma Metales tiene los Soberanos a 340,13€ + gastos de envío. Sigue siendo mucho más caro que en el ejemplo mostrado por VotoMasivoBruta.

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, berciano230: Dracma Metales tiene los Soberanos a 240,13€ + gastos de envío. Sigue siendo mucho más caro que en el ejemplo mostrado por VotoMasivoBruta.
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente esa moneda tiene mejor precio. Cuando yo mire con soberanos actuales del mismo año no me salía rentable, aun asi lo mismo me dio q no compre ninguno, lo gasté en plata. 
Saludos


Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2019)

Hola, Tronald Dump: NO sé si es bueno que ya haya tanto consenso en que el Oro va a superar el próximo año sus máximos en USD... Bueno, yo al menos lo pronostiqué en el 2013 dentro de un estudio de Prospectiva que se ha ido cumpliendo de forma milimétrica... Ya veremos si acierta en el "final", porque se me acaba el "recuento" precisamente en el 2020... ¡Ojo! que NO tiene la "intención" de emular a los Mayas y a su 2012...

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (11 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, berciano230: Dracma Metales tiene los Soberanos a 240,13€ + gastos de envío. Sigue siendo mucho más caro que en el ejemplo mostrado por VotoMasivoBruta.
> 
> Saludos.



Imagino que quisiste decir 340€, que me he ido corriendo ha comprar, jjjj
Moneda Soberano Británico de Oro 2019 - Dracma Metales de Inversión


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2019)

# AHOREITOR: Jajaja... El "subconsciente", amigo, que me "traiciona"... Es el precio al que me gustaría comprar... 

Ya lo he rectificado. Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Sep 2019)

Yo me referia a esto: 
Order the 2019 Elizabeth II Gold Sovereign today | CoinInvest

Mas gastos de envio 25€

En dracma la misma te sale en 
Moneda Soberano Británico de Oro 2019 - Dracma Metales de Inversión

Mas 6€ creo recordar gastos de envío. 

Me rentaría mas la segunda sin ánimo de hacer publicidad ni mucho menos..

Edito. **si miramos la misma moneda en ambos sitios**


Namasté


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Sep 2019)

"EE.UU. está en declive y el dólar perderá su privilegio" - Keiser Repor...



Namasté


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2019)

# berciano230: VotoMasivoBruto hacia una simulación sobre un Soberano concreto que ahora anda por los 322,09€ x 2 + gastos de envío. Sigue siendo mejor en Coininvest que en Dracma. NO se ha referido al Soberano del 2019. Yo he comprado en esa tienda sevillana, pero Jajaja a otros precios...

Respecto al vídeo NO me ha dado tiempo de verlo, pero lo que yo sé es que ahora mismo hay una fuerte demanda mundial de USD y NO de Yuanes, Rublos y demás "porquería"... Bueno, el USD también lo ES, pero desde luego es la que MANDA como moneda de reserva mundial. ¿Que va a caer? SEGURO. Lo que NO tengo claro a qué "COSTE"... y si nos acabará "gustando". Lo digo por el "modo" y las "formas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (11 Sep 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> En coininvest he visto de oferta este soberano, estoy por hacerme con un par con unos eurillos extras que he conseguido este mes. El precio parece ajustado al spot, es buena compra?
> 
> Soberano | Oro | Mejor Precio | CoinInvest



Yo no me obsesionaría con el precio. Si es verdad que Coininvest tiene muy buenos precios, pero si adquieres alguna moneda de oro al precio x y luego baja la cotización, mala suerte, pero hay una buena noticia: tarde o temprano subirá. Es algo que he aprendido en este hilo. Hace como la de un año que estuve a punto de comprar unas onzas y no lo hice porque tenía la sensación de que si bajaba la cotización perdería dinero, bien, pues más tarde me dí cuenta de que hice el gilipollas por no haber comprado, pues ahora está el AU a 300 € más caro la onza.
Perder dinero de verdad es comprar un martillo en los chinos por 5 € y al primer martillazo a tomar por el culo el mango. 5 euros a la basura. O también cuando hace años me compré una radial en oferta por 19 €, empecé a cortar un tubo de hierro y se quemó la máquina y el disco todavía ni se había gastado. Eso sí es tirar el dinero ( o como dice mi admirado Pepe Múgica, la plata es el TIEMPO de tu vida que dedicaste a conseguir esa plata, y la vida de uno no se compra en un supermercado).


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Sep 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo no me obsesionaría con el precio. Si es verdad que Coininvest tiene muy buenos precios, pero si adquieres alguna moneda de oro al precio x y luego baja la cotización, mala suerte, pero hay una buena noticia: tarde o temprano subirá. Es algo que he aprendido en este hilo. Hace como la de un año que estuve a punto de comprar unas onzas y no lo hice porque tenía la sensación de que si bajaba la cotización perdería dinero, bien, pues más tarde me dí cuenta de que hice el gilipollas por no haber comprado, pues ahora está el AU a 300 € más caro la onza.
> Perder dinero de verdad es comprar un martillo en los chinos por 5 € y al primer martillazo a tomar por el culo el mango. 5 euros a la basura. O también cuando hace años me compré una radial en oferta por 19 €, empecé a cortar un tubo de hierro y se quemó la máquina y el disco todavía ni se había gastado. Eso sí es tirar el dinero ( o como dice mi admirado Pepe Múgica, la plata es el TIEMPO de tu vida que dedicaste a conseguir esa plata, y la vida de uno no se compra en un supermercado).



Sabias palabras 


Namasté


----------



## estupeharto (11 Sep 2019)

Para tu información, comprando esos dos soberanos (a 322,27 €) estarías pagando a *1407,47* €/Oz , con +*3,55* % *

* a precio actual 1359,25 €/Oz y con 17,95 € de gastos de envío, que es lo que sale en su página cuando pones 650 € y envío a España.

Comparto que es una inversión a laaaaargo plazo y que el precio es relativo, aunque mejor comprar todo lo bajo que se pueda en cada momento.

Yo compré algo hace poco a precio final medio de 1368 €/Oz, por debajo de spot, cuando el precio en ese momento estaba a 1383 €/Oz. Lo cual estaba bastante bien.
Luego pegó el subidón,
Y acto seguido bajó por debajo de ese precio de compra.
No importa. Más vale tenerlo antes de que sea demasiado tarde.

Esto es como cuando te compras un piso para vivir y no para especular. Lo tienes y lo disfrutas. Y en el futuro ya se verá. Todo apunta a que el fiat seguirá su camino hacia el desplome... y ya sabemos por la historia cómo afecta eso a la economía. Más vale estar prevenido.

(Edito, pues había un *error* al aplicar los gastos de envío. Actualizo el precio/Oz de paso, a fecha de edición)


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- SILVER PRICE MANIPULATION: Setting The Record Straight – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ya comenté en su momento que el pasado Viernes, aparte del "PALO" a los MPs, pasaron más cosas...

Kolanovic: What Just Happened "Has Only Occurred On Two Days In History"

Es difícil NO "pensar" en que hubo una movilización COORDINADA por parte de "manos fuertes" y se están colocando los "mimbres" necesarios para que las Bolsas estadounidenses superen sus máximos históricos. Si les "sale" bien sería previsible que los MPs sufrieran a corto plazo... El VIX está cayendo y va a depender mucho de lo que pase en las negociaciones de Octubre entre los EE.UU. y China.

Mi "consejo" sigue siendo la de MANTENER mucha PRUDENCIA...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2019)

Detengámonos a pensar un momento:

En la economía occidental, y principalmente en la economía estadounidense tenemos los siguientes factores:

1- Un dolar como moneda de referencia mundial (podemos poner los peros que deseemos pero es lo que hay)

2- Las políticas monetarias, lejos de provocar inflación, la han contenido, regando con estos activos principalmente la deuda USA y la bolsa USA

3- Las monedas periféricas se devalúan y buscan refugio adquiriendo dólares, para evitar fiascos mayores.

4- Las tasas de interés decrecientes en medio mundo y negativas en nichos tradicionalmente seguros desplazan la capacidad de ahorro hacia activos más productivos como puede ser la bolsa americana respaldada por el dólar.

5- USA sigue siendo la referencia económica, tecnológica, militar y de influencia a nivel global.

Podría seguir poniendo puntos, pero creo que estos son sencillos de entender y bastante evidentes. 

Dicho esto, ¿por que motivo deberían de subir los metales a corto plazo más y caer las bolsas?

Recordad la velocidad de circulación del dinero...ese circuito no busca activos refugio lentos, si no activos rápidos de los que poder saltar rápidamente o mantenerse en liquidez.

Estoy con Fernando, y creo que esto va para largo. Los intereses mundiales generados en torno al dólar alcanzan todas las esferas, y llamemos a la puerta que llamemos aparecerá siempre algún tenedor de deuda americana al que no le interesa que la moneda pierda valor a largo plazo al menos dentro de unos límites.

Este castillo de naipes no va a ser sencillo de derribar, precisaríamos algún acontecimiento externo que ponga en duda la capacidad de USA de manejar el mercado internacional respaldándolo con sus dólares, tropas e influencias estratégicas.

Haced los deberes sin prisa pero sin pausa, y siempre con ese cash "sobrante" que no dediquéis a otros menesteres. No se trata de meter 10.000$ de golpe, esto es más de ir metiendo 300 al trimestre como norma y sana costumbre...siempre que se pueda claro.

Cuando todos ven osos venir de frente es muy posible acabar corneado por las espaldas por todo un Miura desbocado.

Gracias por los aportes.


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2019)

La deuda se paga con más deuda, es así de sencillo.

Es como estar en un bar bebiendo cervezas...hasta que te levantas y te vas, no pagas...y aquí, el borracho, sigue pagando rondas y pidiendo cañas...y el tabernero (sociedad productiva)...se frota las manos pensando en la cuenta cojonuda que está haciendo.

La deuda no se va a pagar de modo productivo ni vía impositiva, se pagará con más deuda...mira al pasado y fíjate en la evolución de la deuda estatal mundial de los últimos 30 años...

Hace 10 años ya todos ponían el grito en el cielo, que si techo de la deuda que si Obama tenía que crear una moneda de platino gigante para respaldar simbólicamente lo que se le venía encima.

Hay que ser objetivo y vivir con los pies en el suelo...sí, el metal precioso tenderá a valer más a largo plazo, es lógico, pero de ahí a que el dólar decaiga a corto plazo...olvídalo.

Es más, te diré que pienso que el dólar se demandará más y más a nivel global, y desplazará divisas mundiales de segunda división, incluso podría convertirse en divisa de curso legal en medio planeta, sobre todo en países que tienden a la hiperinflación.

Esos mismos países que emiten moneda inflacionaria invierten en deuda americana, lo que da fortaleza a la misma, y esa fortaleza es la que mantiene al oro/$ en los ratios que vemos.

Comparemos el oro con divisas de tercera, y veremos que el desajuste es bestial...invertir en oro es win, pero invertir en dólares para esas economías es otro win sin la necesidad del engorro del físico.

En cuanto a lo de los derivados sobre oro que comentas ¿cual es el problema?...nadie va a reclamar la entrega física del mismo, sobre todo cuando son los creadores de mercado quiénes manejan las ordenes gordas, y lo que desean no es en sí el metal, si no la divisa reina, convirtiendo al oro papel en un simple medio, y no en fin, que es lo que pensamos por aquí la mayoría...pero para los creadores de mercados, el oro no es un fin, es otro medio para atesorar más y más dólares.

Hemos tenido oportunidades de ver precipitarse al dólar, y siempre sale victorioso...cuando posees todas las herramientas posibles, y medios ilimitados, no vas a perder, y si finalmente pierdes, es por que tu así lo has decidido.

Reitero que sí, el oro subirá, pero lo hará sobre todo respecto a monedas débiles, la subida respecto al dólar, la habrá evidentemente, pero será más lenta.

Todo lo dicho, no es más que una opinión mía, y posiblemente esté errada, pero ahora mismo es como lo veo, pero las cosas cambian tan rápido que mañana podría verlo de otro modo. Las tasas negativas de interés son una película nueva para mi, y las consecuencias pueden sorprenderme...una vez más.

Un saludo


----------



## estupeharto (11 Sep 2019)

He editado estos mensajes ya que había un error al aplicar los gastos de envío que alzaba el precio pagado /Oz y % sobre spot.



estupeharto dijo:


> Pero eso se convierte en 1393,8 /Oz con +2.75% *, por los 19,95 de envío.
> Y comprando 7, por ejemplo, para ver cuánto se puede bajar, saldría a *1379,57* /Oz, con +*1,70*% , con 39,95 de envío.
> 
> * con precio actual 1356,48 /Oz
> ...





estupeharto dijo:


> Mirando precios, de lo que he visto "más" económico, por aportar información al respecto,
> 
> en Gold Silver Munzen, la pieza de 4 ducados austriacos a 600,37 € con 13,76 g de oro fino.
> Sale una media de *1362* € /Oz, con +*0,41* % *, comprando "sólo" 16 piezas, con 34,9 € de envío
> ...





estupeharto dijo:


> Para tu información, comprando esos dos soberanos (a 322,27 €) estarías pagando a *1407,47* €/Oz , con +*3,55* % *
> 
> * a precio actual 1359,25 €/Oz y con 17,95 € de gastos de envío, que es lo que sale en su página cuando pones 650 € y envío a España.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Sep 2019)

El mundo se refugia en el oro y desbanca al dólar como moneda dominante. Asi titula Die Welt, uno de los principales periódicos alemanes, la primera página de la sección de economía. 
Gold: China und Russland verkaufen US-Staatsanleihen - WELT

Nada que no se sepa aquí, que Rusia y China compran oro y se deshacen de deuda americana para evitar su dominio. Añade que a los bancos centrales de estos países, hay que añadir a Turquía, Polonia, India etc.

Y luego habla de posibles nuevos sistemas monetarios basados en criptomonedas redimibles en oro como una opción a tener en cuenta en el futuro. Dice tambien que mientras no cambie el sistema monetario, el oro seguirá subiendo por la desconfianza entre los diferentes bancos centrales. 

En Alemania ya están avisando de lo que viene en algunos mass media...


----------



## timi (11 Sep 2019)

No subestimes el poder de los "trileros" , un día se les terminaran los trucos , o mas bien se dejara de confiar en los trucos que nos imponen , pero eso puede pasar mañana o dentro de 80 años
Puede ser que estemos en la antesala de algo gordo , pero yo no metería la mano en el fuego ,,, como ya se ha comentado , esto es una carrera de fondo , no se trata de llegar el primero , sino llegar al final lo mejor posible
De momento la situación se ha relajado un poco y puede durar horas o años , aprovechemos el tiempo como hormiguitas acumulando metal.

buenas noches


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante debate, uno más...

Vamos a ver, la fortaleza del USD es INCUESTIONABLE, tanto si gusta como si no -que a mí NO-... ¿Qué Divisas han aguantado el empuje actual del Oro? Pues, el USD y el CHF... El resto están hechas unos "zorros". Y eso es algo que NADIE puede discutir en estos momentos y seamos serios: estamos hablando del AQUÍ Y AHORA... La Ciencia Ficción SIEMPRE se ha relacionado con el "mañana" y que llegará o NO... por eso se denomina "Ciencia Ficción".

Eso NO quita para que yo sea pesimista sobre la evolución próxima del USD, posiblemente a partir del próximo año... Eso lo sabe cualquiera que tenga unos mínimos conocimientos del comportamiento histórico del Índice del Dólar y si esto no sé produce más vale que empecemos a poner unos cuantos "cirios"...

Si se produjera esa devaluación del USD, ¿favorecería a otras Divisas? Sobre el papel, puede que a unas más que a otras, pero el DAÑO YA ESTÁ HECHO... Hace años (2013) escribí que los estadounidenses iban a "exportar" Inflacion al mundo entero y así ha sido, aunque las cifras "oficiales" puedan indicar que no ha sido así... Cualquiera pueda comparar su poder adquisitivo en la última década... y ya NO digo en los países emergentes.

Esto que estoy comentando explica porque los MPs están tomando una posición cada vez más relevante y que continuará, a pesar de los recortes a los que podamos asistir. Éstos se deberán ver como una oportunidad de COMPRA y fuera de "componendas" ESPECULATIVAS y que yo NO asocio a la posesión FÍSICA de los MPs.

Efectivamente, estamos en las puertas de un nuevo "PARADIGMA" y que NADIE puede explicar ahora cómo va a ser... Lo más "lógico", por ilógico que parezca, es que nos lleve a una IMPLOSIÓN del Sistema y, probablemente, NO sólo del monetario...

Abundando en esto que comento, ¿alguien puede explicar por qué el S&P 500 está a -0,90% de sus máximos históricos? ¿No estamos a las "puertas" de una Recesión? ¿No será que el exceso de dinero "etéreo" tiene que acudir a algún "puerto seguro"? El chino y el ruso NO los son o al menos NO se ven así... Otro hecho INCUESTIONABLE.

¿La Deuda? Tiene su "gracia" que la saquéis a colación cuando hoy el BCE va a volver a las QEs... ¿No os habéis dado cuenta de que NO se puede pagar y que TAMPOCO hay intención de hacerlo? ¿Qué objeto tienen entonces las emisiones de Deuda a 100 años o más? ¿Y los "intereses negativos" y su montante mundial tampoco los consideráis?

Volviendo a los EE.UU., su Deuda y el USD, hay prospecciones MUY BUENAS que indican que el "techo de la Deuda" se elevará a niveles estratosféricos, es decir que la "patada adelante" continuará hasta que acabe PETANDO... Y la única "salida" NO tienen intención de utilizarla: condonación de la Deuda y Reset mundial. Y si lo llegarán a hacer sería de una forma "edulcorada" y ya podríais dar por perdidos vuestros ahorros dentro del Sistema.

Y hoy he ordenado el ingreso de dinero en la cuenta de mi broker, puesto que pronto se pueden dar las condiciones idóneas para una entrada temporal muy corta en los Cortos... Ya apunté en su momento en que las Bolsas americanas se preparaban para testear sus anteriores máximos y ya veis que NO andaba "desencaminado"...

Por cierto, los MPs están "agazapados" y también a la espera... NO han corregido al nivel que, por ejemplo, lo han hecho los Bonos y esa es una buena "señal"... Ahora bien, hoy es un día para la VOLATILIDAD y es que Draghi dirá en qué va a consistir la nueva QE... NO creo que vaya a satisfacer completamente a los "mercados" y hablo del "fondo" de sus medidas. ¿Por qué? Por varios motivos y que podrían ser de este "calibre":

- El BCE puede ajustar el límite autoimpuesto de cuánto puede comprar a cada Gobierno.

- ¿50% de las compras totales al mercado alemán?

- Aumento de las compras de Bonos corporativos en detrimento de compras excesivas de Bonos de países como Italia...

- NO veo posible la compra de Bonos financieros... ¿NO despertarían dudas si pareciese que está comprando a un Banco y no a otro? Recordemos que el BCE es el "REGULADOR"...

Bueno, dentro de poco tiempo saldremos de dudas y mucho ¡Ojo! con la operativa a realizar en los mercados financieros... Hoy TODOS los activos pueden estar sujetos a una muy fuerte VOLATILIDAD...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Detengámonos a pensar un momento:
> 
> En la economía occidental, y principalmente en la economía estadounidense tenemos los siguientes factores:
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo...

Recordad el concepto de "bicicleta financiera" que explique hace ya algun tiempo y que aprendi en Argentina en pleno corralito... hay circuitos paralelos a los oficiales en los que el dinero se mantiene en continuo movimiento... personas sin escrupulos ganan mucho dinero a costa de los demas... esos circuitos suelen ser cerrados (en el sentido de que se entra en ellos de la mano de alguien) y se basan solo en una premisa: liquidez.

Me imagino que a gran escala deben de ser la hostia... yo los he visto en pequenya escala y ya alucinaba como se podian obtener rentabilidadades mensuales increibles...

Veremos cuanto tiempo mas aguantan sosteniendo el dolar.... y dejando de lado el petroleo, hay dos "industrias" que ayudan a estos circuitos: la armamentistica y la de los narcos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante debate, uno más...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Es una premisa que nunca debemos olvidar: la deuda NUNCA se va a pagar.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2019)

Hola, JohnGalt: EXACTO... Tú sabes bien la RENTABILIDAD que se le ha sacado a los Bonos argentinos... a pesar de que la gente de ese país tiene poco más que para ir "tirando"... A los "BUITRES" financieros eso les importa BIEN POCO, así que algunos mejor que sean menos "ilusos": NO hay ningún interés por "partes interesadas" y que MANDAN en cambiar el mundo actual... ¿O NO han subido las grandes fortunas en detrimento de la mayor parte de la población del planeta?

Saludos.


----------



## Higadillas (12 Sep 2019)

Ojo que todavía nonse han despertado en USA, pueden acabar cerando el día en negativo sin despeinarse


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Sep 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Bueno a ver... cual ha sido hoy la noticia para que se catapulten los metales de nuevo?



San Drogui es nuestro pastor. El BCE baja el tipo de depósito y anuncia compras por 20.000 millones
BCE en directo en los proximos minutos


----------



## angel220 (12 Sep 2019)

El BCE baja el tipo de depósito y anuncia compras por 20.000 millones, ha coincidido con esto.
Se suponía descontado pero veremos, no creo que Trump le guste un euro tan bajo, ya sabemos próximos aranceles hacia donde se dirigen

PD: Vamos camino de la bolsa de patatas a 100 euros, tiempo al tiempo, o suben el limite del efectivo o no se va poder comprar en un bazar de todo a100 perdón todo a 60, en efectivo


----------



## LadyBug (12 Sep 2019)

Reunion de pastores, oveja muerta


----------



## angel220 (12 Sep 2019)

De las declaraciones del drogui
" Las previsiones de inflación también bajan. Éstas se sitúan en el 1,2% (en relación al anterior 1,3%) en 2019; del 1% para 2020 y del 1,5% para 2021."
Se descojonan en nuestra cara y debemos hacer reverencia


----------



## angel220 (12 Sep 2019)

Ya esta la respuesta de D. Trump a la bajada de tipos de BCE
“El Banco Central Europeo, actuando rápidamente, reduce los tipos en 10 puntos básicos. Intentan, y tienen éxito, depreciar el euro frente a un dólar MUY fuerte, perjudicando las exportaciones estadounidenses... Y la Fed se sienta, y se sienta y se sienta. ¡Les pagan por pedir dinero prestado, mientras nosotros pagamos intereses!”

Traducción al castellano: Powell o me bajas 100 pts el dólar o no terminas el mandato conmigo y vosotros europeos no me cojáis cruzado un día


----------



## angel220 (12 Sep 2019)

hola buenas a ver quien me lo explica ese repentino cambio euro/dolar, casi 1% en cambio desde mínimos a máximos en 45 minutos


----------



## tristezadeclon (12 Sep 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Ojo que todavía nonse han despertado en USA, pueden acabar cerando el día en negativo sin despeinarse



voila, hecho, y eso q estamos a media tarde

dime 5 numeros del 1 al 50 y dos del 1 al 10


----------



## eversor (12 Sep 2019)

Envian carta O e-mail?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Sep 2019)

Percibo un cambio en el tratamiento mediatico respecto al oro en Alemania para animar a la población a comprar oro:

-La fabrica de moneda haciendo dumping en el precio con la colección que saca este año. 

-Artículos advirtiendo de que nos encaminamos a un nuevo sistema monetario basado en el oro en un mass media

-Hoy me encuentro esto en la página de la televisión pública que supongo que habrá salido en los noticiarios :
Goldfixing: Wie der Goldpreis entsteht

La tv pública hablando del 100 aniversario del fixing del oro de Londres y de la importancia de que sea más transparente después de las sentencias que ha habido por haber manipulado el índice. Dice textualmente que esa transparencia es más importante que nunca dada la porque la inversión en oro es muy popular en tiempos de tipos de interés bajos y que la subida de este año esta rompiendo todos los pronósticos. "2019 podría pasar a la historia como el año del oro" 

Yo diría que están promocionando que sus ciudadanos inviertan en oro ante lo que está por venir. El gobierno alemán puede tener las manos atadas, no dejar de ser un pais ocupado militarmente y posiblemente no pueda pedir repatriar todo su oro o empezar a comprarlo institucionalmente pero sus ciudadanos no tienen esas limitaciones....

Tal vez sea casualidad pero este cambio en el tratamiento del oro en los medios, se produce justo después de la visita de Angela merkel a China.


----------



## Forcopula (12 Sep 2019)

gorilaz dijo:


> Vaya inutil estoy hecho. Me he quedado atascado en esta pagina
> Ver archivo adjunto 153290



Utiliza el Google Chrome y la opción de traducción automática, no creo que tengas problema.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# putabolsa: Me temo que volverás a ver máximos en las Bolsas estadounidenses...

Y dejo esto...

Gold Traders Ride a Roller-Coaster of Price Fluctuations Today

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2019)

No te he podido responder antes, pero ahora tengo un momento para analizar tus ideas:

No creo que estemos viviendo un cambio de paradigma, ya que esto supone que hay que cambiar la base económica y social de todo el sistema, tanto público como privado.

Por ejemplo pensemos en retornar al patrón oro...¿como lo hacemos?...¿recalificamos el precio actual del oro al monto de la deuda mundial?...

O mejor...sacamos una criptodivisa respaldada por activos físicos como tierras, manantiales, mano de obra, balas, y latunes...

Los cambios de paradigma se dan en momentos extremos y críticos, y no se negocian de manera pacífica...para que veamos ese cambio muchos misiles tendrían que salir de sus zulos, y pocos quedarían para usar ese nuevo paradigma.

Recordemos que el 80% de la riqueza mundial está en manos del 1%... y ese 1% maneja los recursos, incluidos los estratégicos y militares...¿crees que les interesa un cambio de paradigma? 

Por otra parte hablas de un posible déficit de la economía USA derivado de la apreciación del dólar...es evidente que la balanza comercial sufre con una divisa fuerte, pero piensa que a Trump con sus proteccionismos extremos, parece que se la pelan las exportaciones, es como si buscase un equilibrio interno reduciendo al mínimo la dependencia externa.

Por otra parte, no olvidemos que las principales empresas tecnológicas y sus patentes son americanas, así que el mundo depende en mayor o menor medida de estas empresas, así que habrá que seguir importando aun que sea de manera indirecta productos tecnológicos y farmacéuticos de la primera potencia mundial...por que sí, hoy puede ser made in China, con capital USA, pero mañana si todo se tuerce, repliegan velas, y se llevan de vuelta la producción a USA repercutiendo los costos en el consumidor final, ya que no hay alternativas a estas tecnologías.

¿Preguntas cuando quieran salirse los inversores a quién venderán esos activos?...bueno...si esos activos están respaldados por la moneda más fuerte del planeta, y esa moneda se puede imprimir por la primera potencia para recomprar su deuda y pagar los intereses, ¿de que tienes miedo?

Lo explicaré de un modo más sencillo:

Imagina que el oro es la moneda aceptada a nivel mundial, se usa para referenciar todo. Ahora piensa que existe un país, que posee la piedra filosofal, y puede ir creando oro para cubrir sus deudas y ese oro, aun sabiendo que a largo plazo es inflacionario, todos lo aceptan ya que no hay nada mejor ni que lo supere.

El poseedor de la piedra filosofal, puede garantizar su deuda décadas e incluso siglos, que es lo que puede tardar el sistema en colapsar y entender que ese oro tiende a valor 0 a largo plazo, pero como a corto plazo, el resto de asientos contables se devalúan más rápidamente, pues mejor aceptar ese "oro falso" que otras divisas de tercera división.

Una vida parece mucho, pero si lo analizamos durante la historia del hombre es muy poco, así que no esperemos grandes cambios durante una o dos generaciones...¡que sí!, que podría pasar, y mi postura ya la conocéis, pero siendo realistas, creo que nos iremos a descansar en "paz" sin grandes sobresaltos...algo que quizá por otra parte tampoco sea algo tan malo, aun que sí frustrante.

Un saludo y buen día, amén de entrada de fin de semana.


----------



## tastas (13 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> O mejor...sacamos una criptodivisa respaldada por activos físicos como tierras, manantiales, mano de obra, balas, y latunes...



Joer paketazo que escribes en el hilo de Bitcoin...
Si una criptomoneda necesita respaldo por algo físico requiere confianza en un tercero que lo custodie y valide y por tanto no es una criptomoneda.
Ya ha habido pseudo criptomonedas de este estilo como el Hayek o el petro.

Taptap


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Joer paketazo que escribes en el hilo de Bitcoin...
> Si una criptomoneda necesita respaldo por algo físico requiere confianza en un tercero que lo custodie y valide y por tanto no es una criptomoneda.
> Ya ha habido pseudo criptomonedas de este estilo como el Hayek o el petro.
> 
> Taptap



tenía que haberlo puesto entre comillas, pero al poner lo de balas y latunes presupuse que se entendía que era un supuesto imposible.

Tastas que soy "gallego", hombre...¿o mujer?


----------



## esseri (13 Sep 2019)

Weno...los ahorradores tienen con ké agente mimetizarse. La población alemana tiene no poco k decir.

Esa "guerra de estilos" en la UE siempre ha estado latente, pero hacían falta tontos útiles k dieran gas al burbujón, cuestión hoy no sólo más k cuestionable sino totalmente prescindible, seguramente...el asunto es k Draghi con sus últimas declaraciones llamando al gasto solidario de LA PROPIA RIQUEZA REAL CENTRUROPEDA en beneficio de los parásitos de la Unión da un salto cualitativo importante : EL k intenta k lo k haya en juego no sea la txantxullera kaja común...sino sus propias carteras. Y ahí va a ser k dificilmente tragarán...con lo k a ver ké recursos se apañan unos PIGS ultraendeudados y ké razones se ven al norte para seguir sosteniendo un percal del k ya han rascáo lo más jugoso.

Alemania tiene hace años su paisito unificáo e infraestructuras para ser un jugador de primer orden en la vaina global. Difícil k todo este teatrutxo les siga mereciendo la pena.


''El conde Draghila está chupando nuestras cuentas'', la prensa alemana arremete contra el BCE


----------



## LadyBug (13 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No te he podido responder antes, pero ahora tengo un momento para analizar tus ideas:
> 
> No creo que estemos viviendo un cambio de paradigma, ya que esto supone que hay que cambiar la base económica y social de todo el sistema, tanto público como privado.
> 
> ...




Precisamente si analizamos la historia del hombre es más que indudable que nos toca vivir ahora una tercera guerra mundial sí o sí. 

Así que sí, debemos esperar grandes cambios en esta década, siendo realistas.

Nos ha tocado vivir un momento histórico importante: la decadencia, declive y caída de un imperio, los libros de historia así lo reflejarán, no lo dudéis.

*“No es más ciego el que no ve sino el que no quiere ver”*​


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2019)

LadyBug dijo:


> Precisamente si analizamos la historia del hombre es *más que indudable* que nos toca vivir ahora una tercera guerra mundial sí o sí.
> 
> Así que sí, debemos esperar grandes cambios en esta década, siendo realistas.
> 
> ...



Interesante apreciación.

Generalmente cuando hay guerras mundiales existen dos o más contendientes con fuerzas igualadas que están en desacuerdos...normalmente por expansiones territoriales clave, o reservas estratégicas.

¿que contendientes globales piensas que se enzarzarían en una gran guerra mundial y cual sería el premio para el ganador/ores?

Presupongo que de un lado estará la OTAN...¿y del otro?

Cual sería el premio.

Un saludo.


----------



## esseri (13 Sep 2019)

Bueno...personalmente creo k perfectamente podremos ver conflictos internacionales, ok...pero más piroteknia & kosmétika k otra cosa. Y en cuestión de un control demográfico k se presume bastante necesario - a nivel de poder adkisitivo, ya hay gente en medio mundo viviendo , de facto, "medias vidas" , con lo k la mutilación/anikilazión global por parte del establishment ahí está- no descarto genocidios/desgastes multinacionales,ok : pero el caso es k la tarta toke a más, y un imperialismo de kienes ya comparten intereses , mesa y mantel con medio globo, suena ya no demodé, sino posiblemente kon menos pies y cabeza k nunca.

Si una cosa ha deslocalizado la globalización, es la pastuki Castuza - de hecho, el dictador global actual lo es expandiendo DINERO , no balas - ...pero esa expansión ha creado demasiados agraciados colaterales de esa presunta invasión foránea...así k creo k el ingrediente patrio , de milonguita populista no pasará ya jamás. Incluso las propias élites politikutxas desnaturalizan a sus muertitos de jambre como perfil standard, sumidos en un Caos de fulanos llegados de los 4 puntos cardinales a compartir migajas de impresora k reparten los respectivos crupiers patrios de la delegación fiat de turno...y k dificilmente compartirán detonante alguno más allá de esa mansedumbre resignada k ya hoy vemos alimentar vía gotero...así k, imo, las banderitas, están amortizás.

Como comentaba antes , a nivel de intereses y empatías , un gaditano con Oro o cryptos puede tener más en común con un Berlinés k con su vecino compi de comparsa y chirigota.

Independencia financiera manda. Y la pasta , apátrida y hoy más k nunka, siempre ha creado curiosísimos compañeros de cama...pero hoy en día y tras este centrifugado vertiginoso de impresora , trading global, know hows y patrias edulcoradas...verdaderas orgías.

Lo ditxo : Independencia financiera vía fitxas del monopoli inminente...y palomitax. A los trapos de colores les veo ya pokito fuste, la verdá.


----------



## LadyBug (13 Sep 2019)

Las guerras no se detonan por un motivo en particular sino por un conjunto de circunstancias que han de valorarse dentro de un contexto social, político, económico y cultural.

Y las guerras mundiales principalmente sirven para la reducción de la población mundial, entre otras cosas.

En el contexto actual, está claro que sucederá y además así nos indica la historia.

Recomiendo que lean, se documenten y después que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## espasonico (13 Sep 2019)

Bueno, creo que ya vivimos una guerra silenciosa. Todo evoluciona, incluso las guerras. La invasión de occidente que estamos viviendo es un hecho del que se hablará en los libros de historia.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2019)

LadyBug dijo:


> Las guerras no se detonan por un motivo en particular sino por un conjunto de circunstancias que han de valorarse dentro de un contexto social, político, económico y cultural.
> 
> Y las guerras mundiales principalmente sirven para la reducción de la población mundial, entre otras cosas.
> 
> ...



¿Presupongo entonces que el motivo que aportas para una guerra mundial es el incremento poblacional?

No veo que tras tantas y tantas guerras durante siglos la población mundial vaya reduciéndose...parece que esa receta no funciona demasiado bien.

En cuanto a leer, es una buena manera de aprender, y diversificar ideas, sobre todo en temas con tantos contrapuntos como el de una tercera guerra mundial y los cientos de opiniones al respecto.

Yo concluyo que no, no habrá una guerra mundial a la vieja usanza con balas y bombas.

No lo veo necesario.

Un saludo y quizá me equivoque, como en tantas veces, aún que espero que nadie desee que sea así.


----------



## LadyBug (13 Sep 2019)

Presupones mal, pues no entiendes bien el significado de lo que lees.
Así que a palabras necias oídos sordos.


----------



## Orífero (13 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Presupongo entonces que el motivo que aportas para una guerra mundial es el incremento poblacional?
> 
> No veo que tras tantas y tantas guerras durante siglos la población mundial vaya reduciéndose...parece que esa receta no funciona demasiado bien.
> 
> ...




No es porque nuestras queridas élites no lo vean necesario (que lo ven y mucho y algunos ya lo han dicho). El problema para ellos, es que no tienen claro que después de apretar el botón vayan a poder salir de sus refugios antinucleares en menos de 3 años y que sus escoltas, que no van a estar dentro de los refugios, les vayan a conducir a ellos alegremente y luego quedarse fuera.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2019)

LadyBug dijo:


> Presupones mal, pues no entiendes bien el significado de lo que lees.
> Así que a palabras necias oídos sordos.



Debe de ser eso. Muchas gracias por el diagnóstico si se dirigía a mi el mismo.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana


----------



## Mrbcn (13 Sep 2019)

Hoy le están pegando un buen polvo a la plata


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2019)

En investing no veo ese hueco que comentas. A ver si me puedes adjuntar la gráfica dónde sale el hueco.

Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que yo sepa el hueco estaba mas abajo..



El compañero pone que acaba de cerrar hueco del día 25... pues si que ando yo mal entonces de comprensión lectora...la semana se me ha debido hacer larga sin darme cuenta...mi mujer va a terminar teniendo razón...una vez más.

Sea como sea agradezco a quien me ponga el chart del gap, solo por trazar unas lineas al respecto.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2019)

Ok, muchas gracias, me extraña que no se refleje en diario, pero como bien indicas hay un gap en horario y en 5h, que ha quedado ya cerrado.

La gráfica pinta HCH perfecta, pero ahora hay que saber si se girará a la de ya o hará un lateral para normalizar los volúmenes de contratos y equilibrar.

Buen aporte, y esta zona de precios actual puede que sirva de referencia para un futuro soporte, que espero no sea resistencia.




Punto clave a corto plazo 17...no debería perderse, si no peligro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Sep 2019)

La semana que viene seguira callendo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Sep 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo si he estado siguiendo lo poco que has hablado y me ha servido, he de ser sincero........
> 
> Pienso mas o menos como tu, aqui no acierta apenas nadie, posiblemente por que no haya nada que acertar y todo este manipulado.
> 
> ...





Me tengo que autocitar esto dije el dia 6 de septiembre............ soy el tio mas sabio del foro en cuestiones de plata y oro............ una vez mas queda demostrado jojojo parte de mi sabiduria os la debo........... de tanto veros fallar a algunos he acabado teniendo que aprender.

Creo que el oro tambien acabara bajando de los 40 euros el gramo. La semana que viene le van a dar ostias hasta en el carnet de identidad para tirarlo abajo.


----------



## angel220 (14 Sep 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 13 de septiembre de 2019


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: No he podido leer todo lo que habéis escrito en el día de ayer y esta noche/madrugada miraré de ponerme al día. A partir del lunes poco voy a poder escribir, ya que ando enfrascado en unos estudios que requieren de su tiempo.

# angel220: Después de mirar el COT que gentilmente has colocado, NO encuentro mucha explicación a la BRUTAL caída de ayer en la Plata...

En fin, con el "CUENTO" que se traen los americanos y los chinorris poco se puede hacer en la toma de decisiones financieras, fuera de primar la parte más defensiva y ya me entendéis... Tiene Cojones que algunos todavía esperen "milagritos" por parte de China. Me parece que voy a dejar de leer CASI TODAS las aportaciones que vayan en ese sentido y me voy a fijar más en los datos macro e informaciones que tengan más VERACIDAD, dentro del "tamiz" que yo suelo aplicar.

Los MPs muy TOCADOS, especialmente la Plata... Cerró en los $17,510 y recomiendo PRUDENCIA en caso de querer entrar. Desde luego, el precio es más que INTERESANTE y, posiblemente, espere unos días para ver hacia dónde evoluciona. Podría hacer un rebote del tipo "gato muerto" o seguir corrigiendo hacia la zona de los $17,290 - $16,931...

Y el Oro sigue aguantando bien el "chaparrón", pero cada vez con más signos de debilidad. Esperemos que NO pierda los $1484,20, sino lo veremos de nuevo en los $1441,80...

Viendo el "jueguecito" que se traen los grandes "tuiteros" actuales, el panorama no se presenta muy positivo, la verdad sea dicha, así que seguiremos con nuestra habitual Paciencia y a la espera de volver a entrar a precios "baratos". TAMPOCO tenemos otra "alternativa" para rentabilizar nuestra liquidez sobrante.

Más viendo esto...

¿Ganar con bonos de rentabilidad negativa? Estos inversores ya lo hacen

Tiene "huevos" que se dé por bueno un Sistema Ponzi donde TONTOS varios buscan al "último" TONTO... Y a "sabiendas".

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Sep 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La semana que viene seguira callendo.



Quiero comprar algunas onzas, me esperaré pues


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Sep 2019)

Hablaba de onzas de plata pero el consejo también vale para ellas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Sep 2019)

Estaremos al lorajen....


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, me acabo de leer los comentarios de ayer y voy a dar mi opinión sobre lo que entiendo que fue lo más interesante. Antes, quiero decirle a LadyBug que por aquí intentamos hacer los debates desde la ARGUMENTACIÓN y NO desde la DESCALIFICACIÓN, fuera de que se trate un troll o un friki y ahí NO entra un conforero tan apreciado como paketazo.

Precisamente, lo voy a comenzar donde lo dejo Vd. y voy intentar rebatir a paketazo y a quiénes piensan como él...

Empezaré diciendo que hoy en día los EE.UU. todavía gastan más dinero en su "DEFENSA" que los siguientes ocho países combinados... ¿Realmente, es "necesario"? Esto me ha recordado un dato histórico: el gasto de defensa de Gran Bretaña fue significativamente mayor que el de Alemania antes de la 1ª Guerra Mundial...

Sigamos: El Partido Republicano de los EE.UU. hace tiempo que se "desmarcó" de otros partidos conservadores democráticos de la OCDE. Se ha convertido en un partido RADICAL Y OBSTRUCCIONISTA, incluso antes de la llegada de Trump, y muchas de las políticas que promueve son extremadamente IRRACIONALES, por muy "populistas" que sean...

Por otro lado, hay que considerar un HECHO IRREFUTABLE: los EE.UU. se ven a sí mismos con el "derecho" a tomar medidas militares por su cuenta, en cualquier lugar y en cualquier momento. Los EE.UU. SIEMPRE han encontrado "razones" para atacar a otros países, incluso inventando "historias" para justificarse.

Además, varios "Halcones" de los EE.UU., como el recién "despedido" Bolton, parecen decididos a luchar contra Irán, Rusia e incluso China...

Y, paketazo, ¿estás seguro de que NO ha comenzado ya la "Tercera Guerra Mundial"? No será que la estamos viendo a "cámara lenta" puntuada por numerosos "puntos calientes" ocasionales... TODOS los países, y especialmente las grandes Potencias, están INVOLUCRADOS, queramos aceptarlo o no... La única pregunta que cabe es cómo va a concluir esta situación que dura ya muchos años...

Tampoco "subestimes" lo que nos dice la Historia al respecto... Ya ves la que se lió en la 1ª Guerra Mundial por un hecho "puntual"... ¿Qué sucedería si estallase una bomba nuclear sucia en New York, Moscú o Pekín? ¿Se "conformarían" con atribuirla a un "grupo terrorista"? ¿No buscarían "ramificaciones" que implicarán a alguna otra Potencia?

Luego, y para finalizar, paketazo ¿tienes en cuenta la "perversión" que se puede encontrar en la aplicación de IA en la utilización de "determinadas" armas?

NO, paketazo, yo NO estoy tan "tranquilo" y, por supuesto, NO deseo NI muchísimos menos que se rompa el actual "equilibrio de fuerzas"... aunque sea "ficticio".

Saludos.


----------



## Duisenberg (14 Sep 2019)

Guerra en Siria XLVI - Epílogo







¿Cisne negro que dispare la cotización otra vez al alza...?


----------



## kikepm (14 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, me acabo de leer los comentarios de ayer y voy a dar mi opinión sobre lo que entiendo que fue lo más interesante. Antes, quiero decirle a LadyBug que por aquí intentamos hacer los debates desde la ARGUMENTACIÓN y NO desde la DESCALIFICACIÓN, fuera de que se trate un troll o un friki y ahí NO entra un conforero tan apreciado como paketazo.
> 
> Precisamente, lo voy a dejar donde lo dejo Vd. y voy intentar rebatir a paketazo y a quiénes piensan como él...
> 
> ...



Por estos lares Paketazo es un referente. Así que...


----------



## tristezadeclon (14 Sep 2019)

desde el 4 de septiembre los metales bajan y la bolsa usana sube, dado q son mercados inversamente relacionados, hasta ahí todo es normal

lo raro en todo este asunto desde el 4 de septiembre ha sido la recuperación de la rentabilidad de la renta fija, desde ese momento ha iniciado una recuperación vertical y explosiva y ello pesar del anuncio de dragui el otro día, raro raro raro

a ello hay q sumar el suceso de la refinería saudi de esta noche, no se si todo ello estará relacionado, la explicación mas plausible son los putos algoritmos y su ejecución automática debida a criterios q desconocemos provocando sobrereacciones con volatilidad altísima, esos mismos algoritmos deberían actuar en sentido opuesto si alguna vez la macroburbuja de la bolsa usana acaba explotando

profundizando sobre esa burbuja, habría mucho que decir, sobre la indecencia de la compra de acciones propias, sobre los bancos centrales comprando acciones de las grandes empresas, sobre la desigualdad q ello genera para con las empresas de menor capitalización, en fin

están continuando lo iniciado en 2008, se trata de eliminar a rivales, recordemos lo q le pasó a lehman, solo van a sobrevivir las mas grandes, no pq sean las mas eficientes sino por decisiones arbitrarias, cuando estalle la burbuja solo las empresas mas grandes sobrevivirán y comprarán precio de saldo todo lo que les interese, pero bueno eso siempre ha sido así, las crisis no son mas q un filtrado del sistema para seleccionar a los mas aptos, solo q ahora no sobrevivirán los mas aptos sino los q alguien ha decidido q deben sobrevivir, en realidad esto siempre ha sido así solo q ahora es descaradísimo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Sep 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Quiero comprar algunas onzas, me esperaré pues



Me fijo en dos cosas, llevan ya unos años haciendo estos movimientos que no se a que responden, oro y plata suben en verano y baja a final de octubre....... 

Cuando estaba la plata baja, la semana de antes de la subida quise comprar 4 o 5 kg, me dio en esos momentos por ai, en estos momentos ando echo un lio con todo, un dia quiero una cosa, otro dia quiero otra.......... y no hay dinero para todo......

Pues la gente a la que suelo comprarle plata me dieron largas............ me quede sin poder comprar..............

La semana pasada antes de que empezara a pegar el bajonazo me llamaron para venderme y me dio corage de no haber podido comprar cuando estaba a 430 el kg asi que decline la oferta, me la vendian a 580 el kg, 

Cuando decline la oferta en algun caso se pusieron algo pesados...... les falto ofrecerme un masaje si la compraba.

En esos momentos vi que esa gente tiene mas experiencia que yo y que algo tramaban.......... indudablemente sabian o imaginaban que iba a bajar.......

De todas maneras igual tengo que vender ahora algun metal ya que me estan ofreciendo un zulo que me interesa................. si llego a un acuerdo tendre que vender algo.......... Son zulos muy interesantes que valen sobre los 30.000 euros y me he enterado que los venden sobre los 15.000


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Sep 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> se trata de eliminar a rivales



Es un juego de sillas, a nivel de estados y dentro de los estados.

Cada vez que para la música, un país o una clase social o un tipo de empresas de un pais no tiene silla.

El lunes, algún pais va a tener problemas para comprar petróleo.


----------



## Impactrueno (14 Sep 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> desde el 4 de septiembre los metales bajan y la bolsa usana sube, dado q son mercados inversamente relacionados, hasta ahí todo es normal
> 
> lo raro en todo este asunto desde el 4 de septiembre ha sido la recuperación de la rentabilidad de la renta fija, desde ese momento ha iniciado una recuperación vertical y explosiva y ello pesar del anuncio de dragui el otro día, raro raro raro
> 
> ...



La recuperacion de la renta fija se puede deber al anuncio de la compra de deuda soberana por parte del BCE. Y que lo empezara a hacer antes del anuncio oficial se debe a que siempre hay unos pocos que se enteran antes de que el medio oficial haga el comunicado.

En cuanto hacia donde vamos. Siempre despues de una gran crisis vino un periodo de estancamiento economico que duro una generacion; y este tipo de ciclos se debe al hecho de como nos marca psicologicamente acontecimientos criticos. Nos volvemos mas conservadores y precavidos. 

En linea con lo anterior, considero que la crisis financiera nos ha vuelto mas conservadores al tiempo que pesimistas. Es este el motivo por el que la economia no termina de despegar. No hago mas que leer que esto es una crisis de demanda y me cuadra totalmente y me parece hasta normal. La politica del BCE me parece acertada. El problema son las politicas fiscales que aplican los estados, contencion del gasto en unos casos (los que no estan sobreendeudados) y aumento de la presion fiscal en otros (los mas endeudados) ambas politicas contrarias a lo que entiendo seria la solucion a la salida de este estado depresivo. Esto a nivel europeo. 

A nivel global creo que EEUU esta haciendo lo correcto, y aunque ha llegado tarde a la batalla creo que la guerra comercial sera suficiente para conservar su hegemonia y posteriormente salvar el sistema, por lo menos otros 20 años. UK tambien esta haciendo lo correcto. Y ahora sera China la que tendra que asumir su crisis.


----------



## tastas (14 Sep 2019)

Libérrimo dijo:


> La recuperacion de la renta fija se puede deber al anuncio de la compra de deuda soberana por parte del BCE. Y que lo empezara a hacer antes del anuncio oficial se debe a que siempre hay unos pocos que se enteran antes de que el medio oficial haga el comunicado.



Nadie recuerda que se señalaba que la última suvasta a 30 años del bono alemán, con tasas negativas, no se vendió del todo?
Eso fue mucho antes del último sermón de Draghi.

El mercado da la espalda al bono alemán de cupón cero: solo coloca 824 millones de los 2.000 millones previstos

No digo que la causa sea simple y llanamente que los inversores se han hartado de arriesgar dinero hoy para pagar dinero mañana, pero me choca muchísimo que nadie piense en esa posibilidad.

Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues, la verdad, es que yo NO veo ningún "misterio" en torno a lo que ha acontecido alrededor los Bonos... Para empezar, deberíais recordar la reunión que tuvieron los Bancos Centrales en Jackson Hole a finales del mes de Agosto y pocos días después se inició la brusca rebaja de las rentabilidades de la Deuda ante las expectativas que se "vendieron" de una mayor expansión monetaria...

Y en lo que respecta a la Renta Fija, los Bonos del Tesoro de los EE.UU. tienen a su favor el cambio de la política de la FED, que ha dejado de reducir balance y, por lo tanto, vuelve a reinvertir los vencimientos de su cartera, y sus altas rentabilidades, pese a las bajadas de tipos de la FED, siguen siendo positivas, sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta que más del 25% de los títulos de RF a nivel mundial tienen rentabilidades negativas.

Otra cosa es CUÁNTO va a durar esta "calma chicha"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... Os dejo un muy interesante artículo y que refiere algunas cosas importantes que han sucedido y que NO se han comentado, incluidos los Bonos...

Why This Week's Quant Catastrophe Did Not Lead To A Market Crash

Saludos.


----------



## timi (15 Sep 2019)

Buenos días

Paketazo , yo no estaría tan tranquilo ,,,, aunque ante esto poco podemos hacer.

Nuclear War With Russia "Winnable" Said Trump's Incoming National Security Advisor


5m de barriles diarios? esto es una barbaridad

Oil To Hit $100? Pompeo Blames Iran For "Unprecedented" Drone Attack That Crippled Largest Saudi Oil Processing Facility

y ni una puta noticia en la prensa de aquí ,,,

tendrá algo que ver con esto?

U.S. Shale Oil In Trouble As Production Stalls After Two Years Of Significant Growth – SRSrocco Report


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Sep 2019)

El conflicto por la hegemonía mundial tiene varios niveles tacticos y cada nivel tiene sus propias "reglas" de juego que condicionan las estrategias que se pueden utilizar.

Desde la destrucción mutua asegurada, el nivel militar del conflicto ha pasado a un segundo plano ya que sólo existe guerra convencional en países proxis (Siria, Ucrania...). El nivel táctico principal para resolver conflictos desde que los principales países tienen armas nucleares se ha trasladado al plano económico y dentro de éste, el campo de batalla principal es el monetario.

Como regla general, las guerras se ganan cambiando las "reglas de juego" que se han utilizado hasta el momento. En este sentido, EEUU al crear a partir de su bancarrota un sistema monetario con unas nuevas reglas que le benefician hizo una jugada magistral. En pocos años pudieron hundir a la URSS señoreando al resto del mundo con su divisa y manipulando los precios de las materias primas a su antojo.

Las reglas de juego que impone este sistema monetario es donde se desarrolla ahora el conflicto puesto que es la base de poder de EEUU. Como todo conflicto, se gana cambiando las reglas. La primera fue China al impedir que su divisa se revalorizase al ir acumulado grandes cantidades de dólares en sus reservas. Pero la "nuke monetaria" llegó cuando Rusia abrió su mercado de oro denominado en rublos y anunció que vendería sus productos en rublos. Este hecho cambia por completo las reglas de juego ya que permite a los países acreedores protegerse de la emisión incontrolada de moneda de sus socios comerciales. 

Con estas nuevas reglas que impone el movimiento ruso, el hecho de que el resto de países tengan reservas de tu divisa se convierte en una gran debilidad ya que significa que esa divisa esta hundida puesto puede ser liquidada en el mercado de oro denominado en esa divisa. Estas reglas, obligan también a EEUU a restringir su déficit externo cuanto antes (aranceles, repatriar industria y capitales) e intentar ganar tiempo para no tener que declararse en bancarrota cerrando por completo la convertibilidad del dólar en oro.

Pero ya se verá, yo creo que están negociando una transición pacífica a un nuevo sistema monetario. Lo que no quita para que la hostia que vayan a recibir los países deudores en el actual sistema vaya a ser de ordago... 

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Muy bueno el artículo que enlazas. Hay puntos en los que estoy en desacuerdo, por ejemplo fueron los estadounidenses los primeros en trabajar en ataques masivos y sorpresivos de misiles, de manera que se pudieran conseguir posiciones ventajosas desde el mismo comienzo de un conflicto bélico a gran escala. Por otro lado, destruir una flota estadounidense NO es NADA fácil teniendo en cuenta las nuevas tecnologías que incorporan. Resumiendo: China NO es un enemigo potencial a escala militar. Otra cosa muy distinta es el caso de Rusia y que ha avanzado mucho en balística. Desde luego, parece un "milagro" lo que Putin ha conseguido en Rusia y es ese país es el que más y mejor se está preparando para afrontar los distintos y complicados escenarios de todo orden que se puedan dar en el futuro.

De todas formas, Caballero sin espada, me he leído el artículo de "pasada" y esta noche, con más tiempo, me lo releeré de nuevo. Me ha parecido muy interesante como he comentado al inicio de este comentario.

Bien, pasando a otro asunto, os dejo un artículo MUY RELEVANTE. Vale la pena que lo tengáis en cuenta y que enlaza con lo que venimos comentando hace tiempo desde este hilo...

- Francia se pone a la cabeza de deuda en Europa ¿Volvemos a la antigua Mesopotamia con condonaciones masivas?





Fijaros en que se comenta que en España un "impuesto confiscatorio" sobre los activos financieros de los ciudadanos podría llegar a ser del 56%... NO de una "tacada", pero ese sería el "objetivo mínimo"...

Y, antes de dejarlo, me he mirado cómo iban las Bolsas que estaban abiertas hoy: la Tadawull (Arabia Saudita) se ha dejado el -0,92% y la TA 35 de Israel (aún abierta) se dejaba el -0,25%... Y el BitCoin estaba INMUTABLE. Por tanto, NO parece que el ataque sufrido en las instalaciones petroleras de Arabia Saudita vaya a ser determinante en los mercados en el día de mañana, pero bueno NUNCA se sabe. Habrá que ver cómo transcurre la sesión asiática y a ver qué hace el Oro... ¡Cómo han cambiado los tiempos! Con todo lo que ha sucedido en los últimos años tendría que estar "disparado"... algo que acabará llegando, pero por "razones" ajenas a su auténtico valor monetario.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Mi anterior comentario NO es INCOMPATIBLE con otros que he efectuado... NO hace mucho que comenté la posibilidad de que se efectuará una Condonación de la Deuda (que NO significa PAGARLA...) y un Reset monetario que "volatizaría" buena parte de los ahorros del ciudadano de a pié... En fin, NI yo NI tú sabemos qué se traen entre "manos", pero que hay "algo"... SEGURO.

NO, Caballero sin espada, militarmente China es un "tigre de papel". Hay estudios militares que indican que hasta el Reino Unido "solito" podría vencer a los chinos.

Y te recuerdo que los americanos perdieron la Guerra de Vietnam SIN PERDER UNA SOLA BATALLA... Fue una perdida "mediática" por la fuerte contestación que hubo en los mismos EE.UU. Y lo más importante: ¿Cuántas bajas tuvieron unos y otros? Fue una auténtica SANGRÍA para los vietnamitas. Creo que es INNECESARIO que te ponga cifras sobre ello, ya que es algo de conocimiento público, bueno para los que leen o se documentan que son los MENOS...

En fin, aquí comentamos en función de nuestros conocimientos y lo que opinamos al respecto. El tiempo dará o quitará "razones"... Lo que SÍ debemos hacer es prepararnos para TODOS los escenarios que puedan darse. En unos podremos hacer "algo" y en otros desde luego que NO, pero no será porque NO se haya intentado.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (15 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Caballero sin espada: Muy bueno el artículo que enlazas. Hay puntos en los que estoy en desacuerdo, por ejemplo fueron los estadounidenses los primeros en trabajar en ataques masivos y sorpresivos de misiles, de manera que se pudieran conseguir posiciones ventajosas desde el mismo comienzo de un conflicto bélico a gran escala. Por otro lado, destruir una flota estadounidense NO es NADA fácil teniendo en cuenta las nuevas tecnologías que incorporan. Resumiendo: China NO es un enemigo potencial a escala militar. Otra cosa muy distinta es el caso de Rusia y que ha avanzado mucho en balística. Desde luego, parece un "milagro" lo que Putin ha conseguido en Rusia y es ese país es el que más y mejor se está preparando para afrontar los distintos y complicados escenarios de todo orden que se puedan dar en el futuro.
> 
> De todas formas, Caballero sin espada, me he leído el artículo de "pasada" y esta noche, con más tiempo, me lo releeré de nuevo. Me ha parecido muy interesante como he comentado al inicio de este comentario.
> 
> ...



me hacen gracia estas dos cuestiones a voz e pronto
sobre el 50% "mejor que lo hagan de una sola vez para que el menos nos podamos cabrear lo suficiente para exigir las medidas para que esto no vuelva a suceder." y que se les dice hacerlo bien la próxima década y chinpun y se termino? estamos hablando del 50%

sobre "A cambio se lograría limpiar de una vez por el sistema financiero y lo más importante reducir la deuda de todos los actores a niveles asumibles que realmente permitan relanzar el crecimiento." para que, para lo mismo?
Te roban el 50% y encima para sanear a los actores que han hecho posible esa deuda, sin consecuencias y dándoles el dinero para decir venga volverlo a hacer otra vez. Estamos gilipollas o que? pues yo no se que prefiero un ATPC todo, o como indica el del articulo que todo siga igual (que parce un globo sonda el articulo) y que los que vengan detrás apechugen (y tengo hijos) y decidan que quieren ellos


----------



## angel220 (15 Sep 2019)

entiendo que si hay una condonación de deuda y después el reset (adecuado a las diferentes deudas, los paises con menos deuda tendrían mas valor su divisa o como quieran denominar o ventajas de algun tipo,, por lo tanto hay esta el pago.
Una deuda se paga SI o NO, (si se amortiza parte sigue habiendo deuda) y siempre hay un ganador el que cobra y un perdedor el que paga y hasta que no s realiza el pago entero los términos son invertidos


----------



## timi (15 Sep 2019)

tanto va el cántaro a la fuente ,,,,

We're Ready For "Full-Fledged" War: Iran Responds To US Accusation It Launched Saudi Oil Attack


----------



## timi (15 Sep 2019)

dejo esto

Metals are following downside sell off prediction before the next rally


----------



## skipyy (15 Sep 2019)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> Metals are following downside sell off prediction before the next rally



Yo estoy con el cuchillo esperando esos 17.40 de la plata


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: NO, te tengo por una persona ilustrada, aunque haya bastantes cosas que NO compartamos, de manera que daba por sentado que conocías esos datos, pero también queda claro -¡Ojo! para mí y MUCHOS más- que los EE.UU. perdieron la Guerra sobre el "papel", pero que NO fueron derrotados militarmente. De hecho, pudieron -tenían "capacidad" para ello- BORRAR del mapa a Vietnam del Norte, pero ello suponía entrar en una Tercera Guerra Mundial y creo que eso es algo INCUESTIONABLE. Y mira que quien escribe estas líneas es bastante contrario a los americanos y a su Imperialismo militar, pero intento ceñirme a lo que mejor conozco: la Historia... Y lo que he comentado sobre la Guerra de Vietnam es IRREFUTABLE.

A veces la semántica nos hace incurrir en determinados errores que llevan a "confusión"... Por ejemplo, hoy he enlazado un artículo que es interesante, pero cuya autoría casi más atribuido y NO es así. Por otro lado, tampoco cuestionaba lo que he escrito en anteriores ocasiones. Mira, hace uno o dos años, "perdí" un poco de tiempo en calcular a "grosso modo" lo que tardaríamos en devolver nuestra Deuda, si dejáramos de emitirla, y con una velocidad de crucero del PIB en el 4% y me daba como resultado unos 60 años aproximadamente. Bien, puedo haberme equivocado y más bien hacia "abajo", pero ¿tú crees que algún día podremos pagar nuestra Deuda? Pues, NI nosotros, NI los americanos NI casi todo el mundo...

Respecto al "poderío" de los EE.UU. puedes cuestionarlo, faltaría más... A fin de cuentas, todos NO tenemos porque tener una misma opinión sobre un asunto determinado. Y ya te digo que yo soy bastante anti-USA, perooooo...

Absurdo sería NO poseer MPs FÍSICOS. Eso lo he aprendido también de la Historia, tanto antigua como contemporánea...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2019)

Hola, Tronald Dump: Si algo tengo MUY CLARO es que en algún momento Arabia Saudita e Irán entrarán en un conflicto bélico directo. De momento, se "contentan" con enfrentarse en escenarios "periféricos", pero eso acabará terminando. El problema REAL serán las "ramificaciones" de todo tipo que producirá ese conflicto.

Sin los americanos, Arabia Saudita es un "bocadillo" para Irán y eso es lo que la está salvando... Ahora bien, se habla mucho del programa nuclear de Irán, pero NADA del saudí y, la verdad, no sé cuál es más peligroso... Y ya veremos si Irán permitirá que Arabia Saudita llegue al nivel que a ellos NO se les ha permitido.

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (15 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, paketazo, ¿estás seguro de que NO ha comenzado ya la "Tercera Guerra Mundial"? No será que la estamos viendo a "cámara lenta" puntuada por numerosos "puntos calientes" ocasionales... TODOS los países, y especialmente las grandes Potencias, están INVOLUCRADOS, queramos aceptarlo o no... La única pregunta que cabe es cómo va a concluir esta situación que dura ya muchos años...



Me recuerdas a Paco (2014-2019):
Ha estallado la Tercera Guerra Mundial, «por partes»
La crítica del papa Francisco al capitalismo: "Estamos en una tercera guerra mundial a pedacitos"

En cuanto a Trump me viene una cosa a la cabeza. No será que está creando problemas para luego justo antes de las elecciones resolverlos mágicamente (simplemente dejando de dar por saco) y así ganar muchos puntos.



Libérrimo dijo:


> La politica del BCE me parece acertada. El problema son las politicas fiscales que aplican los estados, contencion del gasto en unos casos (los que no estan sobreendeudados) y aumento de la presion fiscal en otros (los mas endeudados) ambas politicas contrarias a lo que entiendo seria la solucion a la salida de este estado depresivo.



En el último vídeo de draguito sólo vi un poco del final donde un periodista le preguntaba algo así como si se ha contemplado repartir pasta a todos los ciudadanos (helicoptero monetario) y el tío contesta tan pancho que poner dinero en el bolsillo de los ciudadanos no es una política monetaria sino fiscal. Manda huevos.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Fijaros en que se comenta que en España un "impuesto confiscatorio" sobre los activos financieros de los ciudadanos podría llegar a ser del 56%... NO de una "tacada", pero ese sería el "objetivo mínimo"...
> Saludos.





angel220 dijo:


> entiendo que si hay una condonación de deuda y después el reset (adecuado a las diferentes deudas, los paises con menos deuda tendrían mas valor su divisa o como quieran denominar o ventajas de algun tipo,, por lo tanto hay esta el pago.
> 
> Una deuda se paga SI o NO, (si se amortiza parte sigue habiendo deuda) y siempre hay un ganador el que cobra y un perdedor el que paga y hasta que no s realiza el pago entero los términos son invertidos



Si la deuda está denominada en moneda local no es tal problema, simplemente se imprime más. Casi prefiero eso que una condonación de deuda, donde se castigaría más al que ahorra que al que derrocha.


----------



## timi (15 Sep 2019)

en poco tiempo saldremos de dudas

Oil Set to Jump at Least $5 a Barrel After Saudi Attack

de todas formas lo que preocupo es la inercia que va tomando todo,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2019)

Hola, Desconocido: Hombre, somos muchos los que tenemos esa "percepción"... NO pido que NADIE la comparta, a fin de cuentas yo suelo escribir lo que pienso, si gusta bien y sino también... Total, lo hago por "Amor al Arte". De todas formas, Desconocido, te diré que existen unos determinados "patrones" históricos que suelen repetirse y parece que ahora estamos en uno de ellos.

Respecto al tema de la Deuda, NADIE en sus cabales quiere que le cercenen su Patrimonio para "salvar" aquello que unos INDIGENTES MENTALES han ocasionado, pero convendrás conmigo que poca capacidad de decisión tenemos los de "abajo". Lo único: intentar salvar parte de nuestro Patrimonio por si vienen mal dadas y creo que en ello estamos por este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2019)

Hola, timi: Mira que tengo cosas importantes que hacer, pero tengo una curiosidad tremenda por saber lo que van a hacer los mercados, desde la apertura hasta vete a saber... Y a ver qué hace el Oro: la "LÓGICA" dice que debería abrir con un fuerte gap ALCISTA... ¿será así y se mantendrá? Noche interesante a priori, luego ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (15 Sep 2019)

jajajaja,,,, imagino que mas de 2 y de 6 por aquí estamos igual ,,, por donde tiraran???


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2019)

De momento, FUERTES MOVIMIENTOS en TODAS las Divisas... Y las Criptomonedas "PARADAS"... "raro".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2019)

TODO apunta a ese gap ALCISTA en el Oro... Tanto el Yen como el Franco Suizo están actuando de "refugio". SÍ, noche interesante...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2019)

# putabolsa: Francamente, yo esperaba MUCHO MÁS. Es ¡Flipante! una vez más... Sobre todo como están conteniendo la caída de los índices americanos, a pesar de la fuerte subida del Petróleo. De verdad, que esto de los mercados cada vez da MÁS ASCO. Incomprensible lo que vemos hoy en día para algunos que llevamos décadas en los mercados.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2019)

# Tronald Dump: Ya he expresado en varias ocasiones que creo que el USD comenzará a caer a partir del próximo año. Es evidente que a los EE.UU. NO le interesa una moneda tan fuerte. De todas formas, en estos últimos tiempos es mejor tirar una moneda al aire y tienes más posibilidades de "acertar"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Golpe mortal a los sátrapas saudíes: Una flota de drones de Yemen atacan las dos refinerías de Aramco, las más grandes del mundo

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (16 Sep 2019)

Que vergüenza, Viva "el mercado siempre soberano"
Ni con 3 WW seguidas le dejarian subir mas del 1% y los futuros USA como si no fuera con ellos; el dolar ni se inmuta, y el petróleo solo sube un 10.
Mi no entender nada, solo saber que "Mercado sigue siendo soberano", mi va invertir en calulosa que parece ser que se van a necesitar muchos "papelines", viva el mercado
Y miedo me da la sesión europea,como buenos segundones, visto como estan contenidos los indices USA, ojala me equivoque


----------



## J.Smith (16 Sep 2019)

Rusia y China disparan las compras de oro ante las tensiones económicas
Ya es un clamor.


----------



## angel220 (16 Sep 2019)

Los teléfonos este fin de semana han debido estar calentitos, a los máximos niveles, con ordenes muy claras, 1º quitar algoritmos de todas las maquinas,bajar si pero dentro de estos rangos predefinidos, y contener por vuestros medios mis intereses, por el interlocutor llamante y hasta estos niveles mas no, si no os invado y os pongo aranceles, respuesta si a sus pies.
A este paso en la apertura USA los mercados de acciones planos o en positivo, los europeos al dictado, petróleo con subida de un 3 o 4 % ,metales planos y dólar en alza, y para terminar la jornada todo happy como si no hubiera pasado nada y no pudiera pasar.
Hasta con terremotos ha habido mas volatilidad en todos los mercados, que vergüenza. La bajada del dia 12 a partir de las 15 h, por hablar el draguin hasta las 18 h,fue mayor, que el arranque de hoy y la bajada del viernes a partir de la apertura usa durante solo una hora, parecida al gap de apertura de hoy. 2x1 y sin gran motivo.
Los días como hoy son para reconocer quien es el mercado y quien lo dicta
Es que ni se cantea ningun mercado, parece todo parado a estas horas asi llevan unas 4 o 5 horas, incluido el bitcoin


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Sep 2019)

El petroleo, despues del fake, ha subido pero a las 14, USA abre y orden de desinflar....cierre casi plano a las 17....felicidades a los que hayan scalpeado.....


----------



## Jebediah (16 Sep 2019)

Desconocido dijo:


> Si la deuda está denominada en moneda local no es tal problema, simplemente se imprime más. Casi prefiero eso que una condonación de deuda, donde se castigaría más al que ahorra que al que derrocha.



El problema en el caso de España por ejemplo, es que no puede imprimir su propia moneda y el BCE en especial no presta €'s así por así; sólo presta si le conviene a él. Si, en un caso hipotético no le conviniese y en consecuencia España se fuera a la mierda, no tienen reparos en dejar que suceda, véase caso Grecia. Al BCE le suda cualquiera que no sea Alemania y quizás alguno más.
Europa no está "montada" como EEUU, aquí los impuestos que se reúnen en un país no se pueden usar para ayudar a otro estado miembro como sí hacen en EEUU. Aquí cada uno tiene que tirar de su propio carro y el BCE es un simple espectador que cuando se lo pidas, sí, te lanzará la pelota, pero a la puta cara y a hacer daño.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Sep 2019)

Lo que me he reído con el final. 50 párrafos explicando asuntos bélicos, estratégicos y geográficos de diferentes territorios y al final sale con: "¿Y la UE? Bien, gracias," dios, buenísimo. El artículo para guardarlo, mis dieses.


----------



## Higadillas (16 Sep 2019)

Buen rebote hoy de los mps. A ver si aguantan el tirón.


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Sep 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Buen rebote hoy de los mps. A ver si aguantan el tirón.



para nada, no es ningún buen rebote el de hoy en los mp, al revés, es decepcionante, si con lo q ha pasado en arabia el oro solo está subiendo un 0.8% en cuanto se calme la cosa van a tirar abajo los mp bastante fuerte, lo de hoy es un síntoma de debilidad serio

les tienen puesto el pie encima y no los van a dejar subir pase lo q pase, hoy ha quedado claro, y en cuanto tengan la menor excusa los tumban, q coño y sin excusa tb, será per diners...


----------



## angel220 (16 Sep 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Buen rebote hoy de los mps. A ver si aguantan el tirón.



Si estas viendo la cotización en euros mas de la mitad de la subida no es por el metal si no por la bajada del cambio del euro al dólar que baja entre un 0,65 y 0,7, el metal sube aprox 0,7 solo en dolar


----------



## SOY (16 Sep 2019)

En la bolsa todos los precios están manipulados. No puede ser de otra manera. Doblepensar no es una opción. Todo está denominado en dinero fiat el cual se crea, a voluntad, por los dueños del tablero. Es un juego amañado. A largo plazo la única manera de ganar es no jugar. Apostar dinero en la bolsa es como jugar a la lotería con la diferencia de que, en el primer caso, tienes la absoluta seguridad de que todo está amañado.

Algo que no pueden manipular es la cantidad de oro que hay en este planeta. No pueden crear oro (que se sepa). Manipulan su precio mediante ventas en corto al descubierto y seguirán haciéndolo mientras la mayoría de los compradores se conformen con "tener" oro papel en vez de poseer oro físico. Comprar, y poseer, oro (o plata) físico es un acto revolucionario pues, si se mantiene persistente y generalizado, acabará destruyendo su fraudulento juego (fuente de poder para el Sistema). La estafa del finero fiat, la reserva fraccionaria, la usura, el interés compuesto, todo forma parte del mismo juego. Obtener algo sin entregar algo equivalente a cambio, rompiendo la ley natural del equilibrio. Esa es la semilla, todo lo demás son los frutos.

En cuanto al precio del petróleo... cuanto más suba su precio más cerca estaremos de la quiebra de los consumidores/compradores. Cuanto más baje su precio más cerca estaremos de la quiebra de los productores/vendedores. Los fabricantes de dinero fiat, los dueños del monopoly y de los papelitos de colores, financian a ambos, consumidores y productores. La quiebra de cualquiera de ellos implica la quiebra de ambos (pues ambos dependen del otro para su supervivencia), lo cual, a su vez, implica la "quiebra" de los prestamistas de dinero fiat (aunque técnicamente nunca pueden quebrar mientras sigan teniendo el poder de crear dinero fiat y el mundo lo siga aceptando como pago). 

No hay salida. El Sistema tal y como lo conocemos se dirige al colapso, de una manera u otra. Lo que surgirá no lo sabemos. Todo dependerá de la semilla. Así serán sus frutos.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Sep 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Lo que me he reído con el final. 50 párrafos explicando asuntos bélicos, estratégicos y geográficos de diferentes territorios y al final sale con: "¿Y la UE? Bien, gracias," dios, buenísimo. El artículo para guardarlo, mis dieses.



Dice que la suma de China y Rusia hacen un poder que supera al de EEUU. 

Ahí dejé de leer, así me ahorré lo que más necesito y que vale más que un tesoro de onzas de oro : tiempo


----------



## kikepm (17 Sep 2019)

SOY dijo:


> En la bolsa todos los precios están manipulados. No puede ser de otra manera.



Como con propaganda, no es posible mantener a todos engañados durante todo el tiempo. La manipulación puede durar un tiempo, pero los precios no pueden contradecir sistemáticamente los fundamentales de la economía.

Los bancos centrales tienen una sola arma, la compra/venta de papel por papelitos de colores que imprimen a coste cero. En la medida que "resuelven" el problema de caidas bursátiles y oro en alza, están ahondando en las razones que llevan a los mercados a cuestionar la validez de las cotizaciones. No están haciendo otra cosa que meter más presión en una olla que ya está a punto de estallar. Cada batería de medidas, solo alimentan las burbujas de precios de bonos y bolsa.

Llegará el momento que en que la manipulación no logrará evitar las quiebras.

La paciencia, la perseverancia, son la clave.

TODO VA A PETAR. No sabemos cuando ocurrirá, pero lo hará.

A largo plazo, la alternativa es la destrucción misma del sistema monetario. Hiperinflación o degradación a la japonesa, solo hay que prepararse por medio de oro y plata (y BTCs en mi opinión).


----------



## Impactrueno (17 Sep 2019)

J.Smith dijo:


> Rusia y China disparan las compras de oro ante las tensiones económicas
> Ya es un clamor.



Mientras leia el articulo pensaba en el balsamo de aceite que se le estaba dando al eje ruso-chino-irani, que si la India tambien esta poniendose guapa. Por el otro lado, Japon, Corea y AS son terruños facilmente destruibles y EEUU no tiene metodos para defender su flota de los chinos, ni su territorio de unos misiles rusos. Algo superapocaliptico y una desgracia para el mundo occidental. 

Pense: "bueno, quizas este leyendo con un pensamiento subjetivamente occidentado y el autor lleve razon". Pero me he ido a buscar sobre quienes son estos de ATTAC.. . 

_*"La Asociación por la Tasación de las Transacciones financieras y por la Acción Ciudadana (ATTAC) es un movimiento internacional altermundialista que promueve el control democrático de los mercados financieros y las instituciones encargadas de su control mediante la reflexión política y la movilización social, y en particular promueve un impuesto a las transacciones financieras."*

... y son comunistas hablando bien de comunistas. _


----------



## Jebediah (17 Sep 2019)

Se dice que Einstein dijo en su día que la IV Guerra Mundial sería con palos y piedras.. viendo la peña que está en el poder parece una teoría bastante acertada. Una panda de locos llenos de armas nucleares; a la mínima que le haga "click" el cerebro a uno, aquí volarán misiles como golondrinas. ¿O alguien se cree que si cae un misil de éstos en China, Rusia o EE.UU., éstos no responderán de igual forma?


----------



## Forcopula (17 Sep 2019)

Os dejo un artículo interesante y diferente a lo que solemos tener por el hilo

El origen del oro - Ciencia para todos T02E02: El origen del oro - La Ciencia de la Mula Francis

Un saludo



Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## angel220 (17 Sep 2019)

Algo o alguien se ha esforzado y se esfuerza en, la no subida de los metales preciosos.
A ver que nos dice mañana Powell,con los tipos USA


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2019)

Hola, angel 220: Yo NO esperaría gran cosa por parte de Powell. Como mucho la bajada del 0,25% en las tasas y que ya está descontado por el mercado, aunque éste puede tener una reacción adversa por esperar más "Maná"... Quizás, mueva también los mercados lo que pueda decir y que podría ser lo más probable.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (17 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, angel 220: Yo NO esperaría gran cosa por parte de Powell. Como mucho la bajada del 0,25% en las tasas y que ya está descontado por el mercado, aunque éste puede tener una reacción adversa por esperar más "Maná"... Quizás, mueva también los mercados lo que pueda decir y que podría ser lo más probable.
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes razón, 0,25 minimo y si no defrauda, pero soñar con 0,5 sorpresivo es gratis al menos hoy, y tiene que dosificarse aun queda mucho hasta la reeleccion, y tu amigo solo hace que presionarle


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2019)

NO, angel220, el mercado americano está en estos momentos descontando ese 0,25% menos en las tasas de interés. El "pelo de panocha" puede presionar lo que le dé la gana, pero Powell y la FED en general parecen tenerlo bastante claro. Es posible que mañana sea un mal día para los mercados, pero uno ya está lo suficientemente "descreido" para hacerles caso...

Y vamos a ver cómo reaccionan los MPs, pero estoy en estos momentos bastante "escéptico" respecto a ellos después de los últimos "marcajes"... Eso SÍ, me encuentro a la espera con la "caña" por si se dan precios interesantes en el corto plazo.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (17 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, angel220, el mercado americano está en estos momentos descontando ese 0,25% menos en las tasas de interés. El "pelo de panocha" puede presionar lo que le dé la gana, pero Powell y la FED en general parecen tenerlo bastante claro. Es posible que mañana sea un mal día para los mercados, pero uno ya está lo suficientemente "descreido" para hacerles caso...
> 
> Y vamos a ver cómo reaccionan los MPs, pero estoy en estos momentos bastante "escéptico" respecto a ellos después de los últimos "marcajes"... Eso SÍ, me encuentro a la espera con la "caña" por si se dan precios interesantes en el corto plazo.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso decía que el 0,25 es lo que espera el mercado como mínimo, 0,5 o mas ya seria muy agradable. Y con los metales acabo de tirar una moneda al aire y cuando baje ya te comentare si cara o cruz
Ya que la bota que tienen en el cuello los metales es brutal y descarada, con todo lo que ha pasado y el estado financiero actual mundial , solo con eso ya tenia que estar a 1600 mínimo sin cotizar el futuro
Bono 10 a USA otro día aciago y según la sintonía de todos los mercados ya esta normalizado, todo va bien aqui no pasa nada


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Sep 2019)

Se me olvidó desearos un feliz día de los inocentes.

El Banco de España no ve sobrevalorado el precio de la vivienda en España pero recomienda un "seguimiento estrecho" de su evolución


----------



## timi (17 Sep 2019)

y recordemos , no existe la manipulación en los mp,s

JP Morgan Blames Bear Stearns For 'Criminal Enterprise' At Precious Metals Trading Desk

creéis que en este caso el pelopanocha puede influir para destapar todo esto?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2019)

# timi: El único Presidente estadounidense de los tiempos modernos que tuvo interés en hacer cambios de carácter monetario acabó siendo asesinado... ¡JFK!

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (17 Sep 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Se me olvidó desearos un feliz día de los inocentes.
> 
> El Banco de España no ve sobrevalorado el precio de la vivienda en España pero recomienda un "seguimiento estrecho" de su evolución



No dijeron exactamente lo mismo hace menos de un trimestre? He tenido que entrar en la noticia para ver si era el dia de la marmota o qué.

Taptap


----------



## timi (18 Sep 2019)

Buenos días
Dejo esto
A crack just emerged in the financial markets: The NY Fed spends $53 billion to rescue the overnight lending market


----------



## angel220 (18 Sep 2019)

timi dijo:


> Buenos días
> Dejo esto
> A crack just emerged in the financial markets: The NY Fed spends $53 billion to rescue the overnight lending market
> 
> como de grave es esto ?



Preocupante si, ya que es una muestra mas de que no saben mantener las cuentas, ni saben la mierda que tienen encima, grave? al nivel que vivimos en esta época financiera (por desgracia, ya degenerada, en decadencia y arbitraria) no hay nada y menos si los actores son estados o partes del mismo, se hace un turno mas de trabajo y a imprimir mas billetes. Solucionado sin problemas , todo sigue igual.
PD: el unico mercado que ya llevado pequeños sustos estos dia dela semana han sido los bonos, que habían subido recientemente


----------



## timi (18 Sep 2019)

me ha faltado puntualizar , como de grave para un día como hoy , que la fed puede decidir recortar 0,50 , que eso si que seria una bomba,,,,de todas formas , 0,25 yo creo que fijo que lo recortan.


----------



## MIP (18 Sep 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Una pregunta señores, para quien haya comprado en goldsilver.be...
> 
> Hay opción de que te guarden la compra por si quieres acumular varias no? Como funciona? Te cobran por custodia o algo así? He visto que te cobran algo al guardarlo la primera vez, luego si decides que te lo manden es gratis porque ya te lo han cobrado al guardártelo?
> 
> ...



En la primera compra le das a la opción "Don't ship, store"
En las siguientes le das a store tambien.
En la última le das a "buy and ship all"

Solo pagas envio en la primera. La ultima vez que lo pregunté lo guardaban 6 meses aunque a veces te dicen que 12.
Por mera prudencia normalmente yo no paso de los 3-4 meses.


----------



## oinoko (18 Sep 2019)

timi dijo:


> me ha faltado puntualizar , como de grave para un día como hoy , que la fed puede decidir recortar 0,50 , que eso si que seria una bomba,,,,de todas formas , 0,25 yo creo que fijo que lo recortan.



Hoy toca 0.25%, y en la reunion del 11 de Diciembre seguramente otro 0.25%.
La rebaja de hoy está ya descontada, por lo que lo normal sería que todo (bolsa y MP's), reaccionara a la baja al confirmarse la noticia.

Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (18 Sep 2019)

MIP dijo:


> En la primera compra le das a la opción "Don't ship, store"
> En las siguientes le das a store tambien.
> En la última le das a "buy and ship all"
> 
> ...



Según su web:

En cualquier momento puede ver el estado de todos los pedidos en su cuenta de cliente. (sus pedidos se benefician de almacenamiento gratuito hasta 18 meses).


----------



## Jake el perro (18 Sep 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Una pregunta señores, para quien haya comprado en goldsilver.be...
> 
> Hay opción de que te guarden la compra por si quieres acumular varias no? Como funciona? Te cobran por custodia o algo así? He visto que te cobran algo al guardarlo la primera vez, luego si decides que te lo manden es gratis porque ya te lo han cobrado al guardártelo?
> 
> ...



Creo que tienen de los mejores precios del mercado, y con su opción de almacenamiento se abaratan mucho los costes


----------



## timi (19 Sep 2019)

buenos dias

dejo esto

Why is China playing hardball in trade war talks with the US?


----------



## Mochuelo (19 Sep 2019)

un poco de lectura...

Hablando técnicamente: el riesgo de un evento impulsado por la liquidez


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Sep 2019)

‪"El sistema financiero se dirige hacia una catástrofe" - Keiser Report e...  vía @YouTube‬


Namasté


----------



## timi (20 Sep 2019)

buenas noches , creo que se acerca otra subida en la plata
dejo relación oro plata con cruz da le muerte apunto de caramelo


----------



## timi (21 Sep 2019)

Buenos días

Expert who called $1,500 gold is now betting on $20 silver in two months

creo que se queda corto ,, el tiempo dirá,,,,

mas cosas interesantes,,,

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/insider-selling-1.5269918

Statement Regarding Repurchase Operations - FEDERAL RESERVE BANK of NEW YORK


----------



## angel220 (21 Sep 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 20 de septiembre de 2019


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Sigo enfrascado en esos estudios personales y que todavía van a durar bastantes más días. Yo soy un investigador de campo y cuando algo me interesa prefiero ir a la documentación original y "pasar" por lo tanto de lo que pueda decir Internet. Y eso requiere de MUCHO tiempo, ya me gustaría a mí que esto fuera más fácil.

Por cierto, ya tengo copia del documento que demostraría que en su momento los EE.UU. tenían bastante más Oro del que "decían" tener. Y NO era suyo, para seguir con la "tónica" general usurpadora que tiene ese país. Ya dije que NO lo voy a poner en este foro NI en ningún otro. Es un documento que tiene PRECIO y lo voy a guardar por si algún día publico algo de carácter profesional. Para que os hagáis una composición de lugar en cuanto a la época, uno de los dos firmantes principales fue... ¡JFK!

Y NO he podido seguir los mercados en los últimos días y hoy me he mirado cómo andan los MPs. Parece que BIEN: el Oro apunta a los $1528,25 y que si supera volverá a confrontar los $1558,86... Y la Plata es posible que encare los $18,265 con una extensión hacia los $18,753. Esperemos que veamos esos precios a corto plazo, máxime cuando el próximo mes de Octubre puede ser bastante convulso para los mercados financieros.

Aprovecho para dejaros un buen artículo y que gustará a aquellos que buscan una correlación entre el precio del Petróleo y del Oro...

- Oil’s Crisis Spikes and the Impact on the Gold Price - Katusa Research

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2019)

Y también os dejo esto otro...

La verdad que oculta la Reserva Federal de EEUU y la peor crisis que se avecina

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (21 Sep 2019)

Fernando respecto a "Por cierto, ya tengo copia del documento que demostraría que en su momento los EE.UU. tenían bastante más Oro del que "decían" tener. Y NO era suyo, para seguir con la "tónica" general usurpadora que tiene ese país.", por eso el recuento que tienen solicitado sobre la cantidad de oro que posee USA en bóvedas, no es mas la cantidad en peso, si no saber cuanto esta comprometido y cuanto realmente tiene, pero parece ser que las cosas tan poco importantes como estas van para largo, muy largoooooooooo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2019)

Hola, angel220: Es muy posible que JFK fuera asesinado, entre otros "motivos", por lo firmado en ese documento y al que unos meses antes había seguido esto...

Executive Order 11110—Amendment of Executive Order No. 10289 as Amended, Relating to the Performance of Certain Functions Affecting the Department of the Treasury | The American Presidency Project

En fin, que la FED también pudo estar detrás del asesinato de JFK... "Motivos" parece que tenía.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2019)

Aquí os dejo un trabajo que ha servido de "inspiración" al FMI y a varios Bancos Centrales... por aquello de las "tasas negativas".

Enabling Deep Negative Rates to Fight Recessions: A Guide

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (21 Sep 2019)

holter y sinclair son un par de vendeburras, ni caso, en el mundillo de los metaleros anglo a este tipo de gente se les denomina pumpers, pq se pasan la vida prediciendo subidas skyrocket para los metales preciosos semana tras semana, son parte interesada y por tanto no hay q hacer caso de lo q digan, de hecho son una ofensa para la gente q realiza un trabajo serio en ese mundillo

para darse cuenta del nivel q tienen sus predicciones basta darse cuenta q en ese artículo calculan un precio de 87.000$ la onza de oro en función simplemente de dividir la deuda usana por el oro existente, como si el resto del mundo no existiera, lo dicho, mejor ignorar a esa gente, hablan para un público muy determinado de la américa profunda

debemos filtar bien a quien escuchamos, descartando a aquellos q simplemente nos dicen lo que queremos oir y por contra seleccionando a aquellos q analicen la situación con realismo aunq ello suponga q no nos va a gustar lo q nos tienen q decir


----------



## NicoTesla (21 Sep 2019)

Ya le han dado la vuelta a los 12 animalitos y vuelven a empezar con la serie Lunar III

1 oz Lunar III Mouse Silver Coin (2020) | CoinInvest

Voy a meditar si empezar esta nueva serie o que. Encima salen algo caras.

¿Opiniones?

Saludos y gracias por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## tristezadeclon (21 Sep 2019)

pues por decir algo yo diría una cifra redonda, $10.000, pero vamos q no se siquiera si existirá el $ para entonces, hablo de un periodo temporal de 20 años

es lo que me sale para un ratio oro/plata de 30 dado q tengo puesto un objetivo de $330 para la plata de aquí a 20 años en el hilo del petrodolar desde hace ya un año

ese objetivo sería para un escenario de deterioro paulatino a la japonesa y se alcanzaría cuando apenas quedaran ya oro y plata por extraer en el planeta, si se produjera el escenario de un reseteo monetario mundial esa cifra podría alcanzarse mucho antes

no es ninguna locura, solo sería multiplicar el precio actual por 6.6, y eso es algo q el precio del oro viene haciendo en periodos de tiempo similares e incluso en menos tiempo, por ejemplo en 2001 estaba a $250 y ahora está a $1516, de modo que en 18 años ha multiplicado su precio por 6.06, o entre 1973 y 1980 pasó de $65 a $661 multiplicando su precio por 10 en menos de 7 años, o de $250 en 2001 a $1859 en 2011 multiplicando su precio por 7.4 en 10 años


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Yo tengo "precios objetivos" más "realistas" en ambos MPs, pero es que tengo una visión mucho más conservadora, pero esa es una aptitud general que he adoptado en los últimos tiempos.

Yo paso de muchos "especialistas" o "vendehumos", porque las cosas se pueden explicar de forma SENCILLA y CONVINCENTE sin tener que recurrir a "artificios contables"...

Vamos a ver, si tomamos los datos de los años 2000 a 2018, el Oro y la Deuda mostraron una correlación mensual positiva del 87%. Perooooo, desde el 2012, hemos visto una divergencia de la correlación positiva con los precios del Oro cayendo a $1300 después de alcanzar los $1920, ya que la Deuda de los EE.UU. siguió aumentando a un ritmo similar... Mira que es FÁCIL de comprobar y no necesita de "sesudos" análisis.

Explicado esto, NO cabe la menor duda de que SIEMPRE necesitaremos de una "herramienta" para PROTEGERNOS de la locura monetaria del Sistema basado en la Deuda. Es MUY FÁCIL de entender si consideramos que se trata de un Sistema Ponzi, donde los Gobiernos NO TIENEN INTENCIÓN DE PAGAR, sino recaudar Deuda ADICIONAL para poder pagar su Deuda anterior.

Y calcular el hipotético valor de una Onza de Oro vs la Deuda global NO tiene ningún "misterio"... Voy a emplear datos del 2017: la Deuda global era de aproximadamente 3 veces el PIB mundial, es decir unos $80 Billones. El número de la Deuda global era de unos $230 Billones y si lo dividimos por el número total de Onzas de Oro en el mundo (6.200 millones de Onzas), llegaríamos a un precio del Oro de $230bn : 6,2bn = $37.000/Onza.

Ese precio que he dado es un poco más elevado que el que calculó en el 2015 "Business Insider" y que me parece una fuente más "confiable". Hemos de tener en cuenta que del 2015 al 2017 la Deuda experimentó una fuerte progresión y que continúa como sabemos todos los que andamos por este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2019)

# Nico Tesla: La serie Lunar australiana me parece una de las mejores colecciones Premium que se pueden realizar. Y el sobreprecio pagado NO es NADA del otro mundo. Es una moneda muy interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (22 Sep 2019)

A alguno de los que habíais pedido alguna moneda de 1/2 onza alemana os ha llegado alguna confirmación. Yo todavía estoy esperando.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: MUY INTERESANTE el artículo que os enlazo a continuación...

These Are The Banks Where The Fed's $1.4 Trillion In Reserves Are Parked

¿Alguien se había enterado de esto?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2019)

Y esto también es INTERESANTE...

José María Aznar y Alejandro Agag, en la 'agenda negra' de Jeffrey Epstein

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (22 Sep 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ...ese objetivo sería para un escenario de deterioro paulatino a la japonesa y se alcanzaría cuando apenas quedaran ya oro y plata por extraer en el planeta, si se produjera el escenario de un reseteo monetario mundial esa cifra podría alcanzarse mucho antes...



No veo un deterioro progresivo, ya k Japón puentea lo suyo pero sin la influencia de un $ global k es fuente de enormes desekilibrios internacionales ya a estas alturas del disparate y algún agente moverá ficha para acelerar el fin de un juego con cartas marcadas. La agresión Usana a cuenta del fiat infinito con el dólar como moneda de reserva mundial es inasumible y tremendamente agresiva ya hoy en día y la gente no es TAN gilipollas ( ni los rebeldes al timo son pezqueñines del tamaño de Gadaffi o Sadam ). Yo estoy con Spielzeug en lo de el reset negociado bajo la mesa y en k USA sabe perfectamente k no le dan ni un puto minuto más. El DON ha dejado engordar demasiado a las "famiglias" necesarias para la expansión global de su estafa fiat...pero éso está más k amortizado ya y los réditos como segundón valen para "salir de prove" , como Alemania o China en los últimos decenios, pero como potencia hecha y derecha, ya no merecen la pena.

Tampoco doy por sentado k el Oro sea la base de un sistema monetario.K se vincule a él, sí...pero veremos ké pintan BTC & cryptos. De cualkier modo, lo k más me llama , más k un hipotético consenso global, es la capacidad de acotar tratos comerciales bilaterales por parte de kien kiera afrontar esa iniciativa, k ya es una erosión del sistema actual de facto y k , de adoptarse por algún bloke significativo, ya abriría brecha práctica en esa dirección...pero alterando profundamente el precio del metal desde el inicio del proceso sin k USA te haga la trece catorce dilatando un reset monetario k les favorece enormemente como los brittish hacen con el Brexit, por ejemplo...follones k son un fin en sí mismos.

Por otra parte, prefiero, además, k el Oro "pille sitio" ante el escenario de un reset inminente , pues las cryptos le dan mil vueltas como dinero. Éso le reservaría silla en la fiesta y ese debate, para metaleros , es mejor hoy k en unos años, dadas las cualidades del dinero más potente jamás creado,...factor k mogollón de gente elimina de la ecuación por akí - en mi opinión, con gran temeridad - . De cualkier modo y en vista de éso, voy a dos barajas, faltaría piú.

Por cierto...mientras el Oro no sea descartado de las kinielas - y no te digo nada si su presencia se da por sentada - ya comenté hace años k las cryptos van a ser un catalizador de la cotización del Oro de primerísimo orden. Las transferencias de riqueza tras cada bull run van a ser literalmente monstruosas. ( De hecho, arbitrar ambas opciones entre sus ciclos respectivos es un puto chollo...y marginando al fiat , k como ejercicio saludable , mil veces mejor k el running y ni tan mal, oye... ánde va a parar).


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2019)

Ahí os dejo otro BUEN artículo...

- La hiperinflación | El Cohete a la Luna

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# nsdn: De momento, parece que NO es así... En cualquier caso demasiada incertidumbre en los mercados y, como comenté recientemente, parece que vamos a enfrentar un Octubre bastante complejo y MOVIDO. Creo que habrán muchas "turbulencias"...

Y en apoyo de lo que comento dejo un enlace...

South Korean Exports Collapse 21% - Biggest Drop In A Decade

Y para los más "despistados", aconsejo tener un "paraguas" a mano... Parece que en el próximo año 2020 va a "diluviar" bastante...

Saludos.


----------



## skipyy (23 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # nsdn: De momento, parece que NO es así... En cualquier caso demasiada incertidumbre en los mercados y, como comenté recientemente, parece que vamos a enfrentar un Octubre bastante complejo y MOVIDO. Creo que habrán muchas "turbulencias"...
> 
> ...



Yo me estoy haciendo uno de oro y plata, ese me valdría?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Hay que esperar a los acontecimientos venideros... Entonces podremos "calibrar" si tenemos el "paraguas" adecuado o la situación se torna más grave... Mientras, la gente corriente tan "feliz"...

La Plata lo está haciendo MUY BIEN en el día de hoy y hace unos minutos andaba por los $18,418... Y el Oro en los $1525,35. NO debemos olvidar que dentro de esas "turbulencias" a las que me refería en mi anterior post se encuentra la resolución o NO del "culebrón" USA vs China. Eso puede mover MUCHO los mercados y, obviamente, a los MPs. Sigo creyendo que de aquí a fin de año se podrían perforar los $1600 en el Oro para luego retroceder y coger impulso cara al próximo año donde espero que marque nuevos máximos. Y también sigo manteniendo esos $21/$24 para la Plata durante el 2020... ¡Ojo! que aquí NADIE tiene ninguna "bola de cristal", simplemente lo tenéis que ver como una simple "prospección" que se cumplirá o no... En fin, ya se verá... Que llevamos muchos años en la "travesía del desierto".

¡Ah! y tampoco os olvidéis de Bancolchón... Ayer coloqué un enlace sobre el que NO sé si habéis reparado. Otros SÍ que lo han aprovechado en otros hilos del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2019)

Vuelven las turbulencias en los Bonos... NO es "extraño" el comportamiento de los MPs en el día de hoy.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2019)

Antes algunos "reconvertiremos" buena parte de nuestro Cash... Que vayan a ROBAR a su "puta madre"...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (23 Sep 2019)

Esa es la respuesta que dan a la desesperación total, inventar algo nuevo, solo el proponerlo seria admitir que han sido unos ineptos e incapaces y deberían dimitir todos no solo los presidentes si no todas las juntas y abrir una comisión de investigación internacional, por que no olvidemos seria admitir que han llevado a la ruina a un continente o varios y sacar las conclusiones de responsabilidades, pero dudo que se realize. En fin como siempre yo aquí y tu allí Pilarin.
Y no es que quieran quitar el efectivo lo que quieren es quitarte el ahorro y que dependas de ellos via deudas, tipos negativos o via inflación, quitártelo de una forma u otra.
Me hace gracia cuando dice te lo llevas a casa en efectivo y al año lo devuelves y lo cambias por electrónico, eso sera en USA en España te llama hacienda antes de que canta un gallo, van a lo suyo solo, cada dia mas asqueado y deseando lo que muchos no quieren, si no jodemos nos jodemos todos ya esta bien.Ya cabreado


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2019)

Le han metido un buen "achuchón" a los Bonos para "tranquilizarlos"...

Ahora mismo el Bono Alemán a 10 años en el -0,578, por lo tanto en positivo respecto a lo que ha hecho durante buena parte del día. Rango diario: -0,597/-0,508...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (23 Sep 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Esa es la respuesta que dan a la desesperación total, inventar algo nuevo, solo el proponerlo seria admitir que han sido unos ineptos e incapaces y deberían dimitir todos no solo los presidentes si no todas las juntas y abrir una comisión de investigación internacional, por que no olvidemos seria admitir que han llevado a la ruina a un continente o varios y sacar las conclusiones de responsabilidades, pero dudo que se realize. En fin como siempre yo aquí y tu allí Pilarin.



"...Admitir que han causado ruina...deberían dimitir... " ???

SI proponen éso , lo k te están cantando precisamente es k van a perpetuar su estafa, aún más a la jeta y te van a sacar hasta las cascarrias del ojete...y k más te vale no mover un dedo. Insisto : No kieren terminar con el cash...sino con el concepto de propiedad privada - si controlan el percal, tu rikeza será la k poseas...hasta donde al estado le parezca bien -.

Por cierto...al lorito k ya son bastantes señales de k la vaina se está precipitando y a toda oxtia : En la exposición linkada, incluso ni siquiera se plantean ir drenando el cash circulante hasta succionarlo por el sistema bankster, sino k proponen unos tipos "de 2 velocidades" ( para balances banksters - k controlarán de primer mano - *Y PARA CASH en propiedad privada* )...lo k da una pinta de k la prisa es de 3 pares de kojonex. Por cierto, en ese sentido de precipitación , interesantísimos los últimos posts en el otro hilo del Oro sobre el asunto de las repos de hace unos días.


----------



## timi (23 Sep 2019)

Tengo la sensación que el precio actual de la plata no lo veremos en muuuuucho tiempo ,,,, llevo desojando la margarita unos días y no me decido ,, y eso que este año he cargado plata a principios de año lo que no esta escrito "en mis cuentas" ,,,, solo decir que me planteo volver a comprar oro y ya comenté que no tenia intención,,, pero es que las cosas se van deteriorando,,,,


Silver prices have big upside potential


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os lo dejo...

www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-09-23/two-charts-and-three-investments-every-gold-bull-needs-see

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (23 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os lo dejo...
> 
> www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-09-23/two-charts-and-three-investments-every-gold-bull-needs-see
> 
> Saludos.



La manera de acabar el articulo le quita toda la credibilidad a todo lo demás.

"secret back-door play on Gold that gives you access to 25 million ounces of Gold that the market is currently valuing at just $273 per ounce
The report is titled *The Gold Mountain: *_*How to Buy Gold at $273 Per Ounce*_
We are giving away just 100 copies for FREE to the public.
To pick up yours, swing by:
Subscribe Now to Gains, Pains, & Capital


Si supieran como comprar oro a 273$ te lo iban a contar a ti........
aunque en lo basico este de acuerdo, quien le puede tomar en serio con ese final?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2019)

Iba a indicar lo mismo que tú, pero la conclusión final es tan OBVIA que NO me ha parecido necesario.

Entiendo que si nos ceñimos a los dos gráficos lo demás resulta secundario.

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Sep 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mmm yo ya me hice ayer con las nuevas Queen’s Beasts, que preciosidades..



Las nuevas? Cuales? Donde? Que me he perdido??


----------



## Jebediah (24 Sep 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Las nuevas? Cuales? Donde? Que me he perdido??



Ooo vale ya la ví, la White lion, pero está en preventa aún, no?


----------



## Mochuelo (24 Sep 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> La manera de acabar el articulo le quita toda la credibilidad a todo lo demás.
> 
> "secret back-door play on Gold that gives you access to 25 million ounces of Gold that the market is currently valuing at just $273 per ounce
> The report is titled *The Gold Mountain: *_*How to Buy Gold at $273 Per Ounce*_
> ...



Es claramente un anzuelo, pero no es mentira

El secreto al que se refiere a invertir en exploradores o desarrolladores. 
*Si tienen un recurso definido puedes dividirlo por su capitalización y sacar un precio de onza*. Evidentemente las onzas* estan en tierra* y hay varios grados de "certeza" sobre que realmente esten ahí. Desde onzas en reservas inferidas (las menos seguras) hasta las onzas "probadas" a traves de perforación de relleno a intervalos cortos (creo que eran 25 metros) para asegurar el modelo geológico para la extracción. Puedes hallar onzas bastantes más baratas por este sistema, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que estan en tierra, en que grado de definición están catalogadas y de si en conjunto pueden ser o no parte de un recurso "económico". 

Tengo curiosidad por saber que explorador tiene esas 25 millones de onzas, Hay MUY pocos depósitos con esa cantidad de onzas, aunque sean inferidas, tendre que averiguarlo. Ha despertado mi curiosidad.

Muchos consideren la inversión en exploradores como un juego de loteria, pero como dice Bob Moriarty, a veces puedes comprar billetes que son ganadores, solo porque los otros no tienen la paciencia para cobrarlos y te los venden con un descuento....


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Sep 2019)

Me ha llamado la atención la cantidad de oro que han exportado las refinerías suizas a Reino Unido en los últimos meses.

Schweizer Außenhandel mit Gold und Silber im Juni 2019
Hasta junio exportan oro pero en el ultimo reporte han comprado unas toneladas entre julio y agosto:
Schweizer Außenhandel mit Gold und Silber im August 2019

Llevo años siguiendo las importaciones y exportaciones y si no recuerdo mal, es la primera vez que veo a Reino Unido importando oro, hasta ahora siempre lo habian exportado. Como muestra, las exportaciones en 2017:
Schweizer Edelmetallhandel im Juli: UK liefert über 80 t Gold in die Schweiz

Algo ha cambiado... UK deja de ser el principal suministrador de las refinerías suizas y parece que necesite oro con urgencia, son cantidades muy grandes...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Hace años tuvimos un polémico debate sobre este tema en el hilo... Por aquel entonces, yo defendía lo que ahora parece que fue una REALIDAD... Os dejo el enlace a la información.

Por primera vez los bomberos de Nueva York reconocen que las Torres Gemelas fueron demolidas con explosivos

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2019)

Ahora los mercados americanos se están girando y el Oro está "volando"... a los $1537,25. Supongo que es cuestión de tiempo que lo dejen subir hasta los $1551,41 y a partir de ahí irán apareciendo los Cortos que existen en esa zona y que se extienden hasta los $1566,20... ¿y más adelante?

Saludos.


----------



## Monsieur George (24 Sep 2019)

Un placer. Os leo a todos en la sombra. ¿Veis la resistencia alcista del oro en 1560? Imagino que depende como sea la subida. Si es explosiva, la romperá. Si es lenta, igual corrige.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2019)

Hola, Monsieur George: La última vez dejaron que llegará hasta los $1566,20, por lo tanto es previsible que hasta ahí vayan "masacrando" a los largos. Sin embargo, yo sigo opinando que se podría dar antes de fin de año un "latigazo" que perforase los $1600 para volver a retroceder rápidamente... Claro que para ello debería "ayudar" el mal estado de la Economía y, sobre todo, el "pico" de Trump... que hoy una vez más es el causante del deterioro en los mercados americanos y del "vuelo" que está protagonizando el Oro. Aunque hay que esperar al final de la jornada... NO vaya a aparecer la "mano de Dios" que tanto gusta en Wall Street.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsieur George (24 Sep 2019)

Overflow dijo:


> No entiendo esto. Si el oro sube, los masacrados serán los cortos ¿no?



Cuanto más suba, mayor es la posibilidad también de corrección. A mayor subida hay más gente temerosa que vende... Y sí, desde luego, si la subida es muy explosiva y hay mucha demanda, los cortos situados en cotas bajas serán arrasados.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2019)

Depende de la "interpretación" que hagamos... En la última ocasión le dieron una buena "paliza" a los largos... A veces se busca que salten los stops con una cierta profundidad...

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (24 Sep 2019)

michael nowak, recordad ese nombre pq si le da por cantar podría hacer ricos a los habituales de este post, es el director gerente de la sección de metales preciosos de jpmorgan y está imputado por delitos relativos a la manipulación del precio de los metales preciosos, ha sido expulsado de su cargo directivo en la LBMA, OJO QUE ERA UN PEZ GORDO, este ya no es un simple trader como los anteriores


----------



## Higadillas (24 Sep 2019)

Btc y criptochatarras cada día me gustan menos....pero bueno, amntengo mis cuatro duros allí, con pequeña aportación mensual. Si baja a 0 mala suerte...pero si sube lo pienso sacar a la que llegue a 20 mil y me pillo un par de onzas de oro


----------



## Impactrueno (24 Sep 2019)

Parece que han estado haciendo pruebas hoy. Primero le han pegado un meneillo a los metales y seguidamente al btc. Algo se esta cociendo.


----------



## esseri (25 Sep 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Btc y criptochatarras cada día me gustan menos....pero bueno, amntengo mis cuatro duros allí, con pequeña aportación mensual. Si baja a 0 mala suerte...pero si sube lo pienso sacar a la que llegue a 20 mil y me pillo un par de onzas de oro



Sep...y en 2017 yo me cagaba en lo más barrido por el mogollón de txatarra acumulada rindiendo 4 chavos mientras doblaba pasta cada semana con 4 claves en un puto ledger nano más pequeño k un mechero.

Si las tendencias siguen así, yo salto a bits con un 20% de plusvis metaleras como hay un diox. Son maneras de verlo. ( aunque, imo, sobre todo en unas cryptos k se prestan especialmente a ello, la peña saca tendencias a cada ramalazo del mercado - k es lo k kiere el mercado, por cierto -...cuando lo suyo es juzgarlo a años vista - las cryptos, por volátiles a corto k sean , también tienen vida propia a largo . Pero rekieren sangre fría ...o jugarte pasta k no te ponga las pelotas de corbata , k ahí, cada uno sabe su límite - ).

Ahora mismo, la verdá es k el metal pinta de coña. Y a ver cómo acaba toda esta vaina de JP Morgan , k podría dejar un sector bastante más free , con toda la voracidad k podría provocar un mercado k comerciase con RIQUEZA REAL CREÍBLE en este desvarío de txantxullos globales por dokier y con el excedente fiat k rebosa el planeta - por cierto, y al hilo de las repentinas cargas de físico en UK k comentaba Spielzeug cambiando una tendencia de años : Los malabares de JP Morgan por los k han trincáo 3 peces gordos tenían su base física , o gran parte de ella, en el LBMA de Londres...y todo ésto , igual k el giro import-export desde Suiza , se ha precipitado en las últimas semanas... - )


----------



## oinoko (25 Sep 2019)

Una de las razones tiene que ver con el pobre estreno de Bakkt, una nueva plataforma promovida por ICE para la negociación de futuros de bitcoin con entrega física. Bakkt emitió la triste cifra de 113 contratos en su segundo día de contratación, un escaso resultado para un proyecto que *quería captar al inversor institucional*, que es el que podría haber provocado otro rally alcista. Al tener la nueva plataforma volumenes de negocio tan bajos algunos han despertado de sus sueños humedos*.*


"El 5 de febrero de 1637, un lote de 1000000 de tulipanes de gran rareza se vendió por 90000 florines: fue la última gran venta de tulipanes. Al día siguiente se puso a la venta un lote de medio kilo por 1250 florines sin encontrarse comprador. La burbuja acababa de explotar." (wiki)

Rima bastante........no se si es "rima consonante" o "rima asonante", pero rima.

Al final los criptobelievers se daran cuenta de que a pesar de las fabulosas posibilidades de la tecnología de la cadena de bloques (esa parte no la discuto), *el bitcoin sólo es un producto basado en dicha tecnología*.

En la burbuja de las dotcom, se compraban acciones de cualquier empresa que tuviera que ver con internet aunque no facturasen un duro y tuvieran perdidas. Para mi las criptos son peores aún, es como acaparar routers de ADSL pensando que mañana valdrán más, olvidandose de que esa misma empresa (u otra empresa china) el año que viene fabricará routers de fibra que dejarán obsoletos a los de cobre. Son sólo el producto.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, el mundo de las Criptomonedas es muy propenso a la ESPECULACIÓN, por tanto lógico lo que está sucediendo en las mismas. Son únicamente aptas para aquellos que buscan ganar o perder dinero de forma rápida y luego hay otro "nicho" que creen en las mismas a largo plazo. Y los que pertenecen al mismo son los que podrían ganar en ese largo plazo en el BitCoin (al resto ni las considero)... SIEMPRE y cuando la "mano que mece la cuna" NO haya estado ahí desde el primer momento... que esa es otra.

Y vuelvo a dejar un enlace que refiere lo sucedido el pasado Viernes cuando la FED de New York tuvo que hacer un RESCATE realmente INUSUAL y la pregunta obvia es: ¿Por qué cuatro grandes Bancos con depósitos de $5,45 Billones NO fueron capaces de responder a $53.000 millones en préstamos a un día?

Esto que comento, al igual que en el primer enlace que coloqué, es bastante GRAVE y me reitero en que la gente debería tener parte de su efectivo FUERA DEL CIRCUITO FINANCIERO, es decir en BANCOLCHÓN, el mejor Banco del mundo...

What Has Frightened Wall Street Banks from Lending in the Repo Market?

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (25 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Esto que comento, al igual que en el primer enlace que coloqué, es bastante GRAVE y me reitero en que la gente debería tener parte de su efectivo FUERA DEL CIRCUITO FINANCIERO, es decir en BANCOLCHÓN, el mejor Banco del mundo...
> 
> What Has Frightened Wall Street Banks from Lending in the Repo Market?
> 
> Saludos.



Esto es lo k comentaba el otro día en el post de la "precipitación" a cuenta de las repos...y esa impresión de k la cosa realmente está generando imprevistos e improvisaciones.

Respeto al bancolchón...un link al post previo a aquel quote desautorizaba esa medida, pues establecía tanto intereses negativos al dinero en el banco...como penalizaciones al cash fisico ( k era lo más sospechoso de todo, ya k por primera vez dejan caer k ni sikiera van a esperar a trincar todo el cash fisico mediante las pegas sacadas de la manga estos últimos años...sino k lo putearían en el momento en k aparezca y listo ).

Resumiendo :

- Con bancolchón evitas la custodia de terceros...pero ya no los chanchullos del regulador.
- Demasiadas ocurrencias y demasiado seguidas. Parece.


----------



## esseri (25 Sep 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Al final los criptobelievers se daran cuenta de que a pesar de las fabulosas posibilidades de la tecnología de la cadena de bloques (esa parte no la discuto), *el bitcoin sólo es un producto basado en dicha tecnología*.
> 
> En la burbuja de las dotcom, se compraban acciones de cualquier empresa que tuviera que ver con internet aunque no facturasen un duro y tuvieran perdidas. Para mi las criptos son peores aún, es como acaparar routers de ADSL pensando que mañana valdrán más, olvidandose de que esa misma empresa (u otra empresa china) el año que viene fabricará routers de fibra que dejarán obsoletos a los de cobre. Son sólo el producto.



Mmmm...no valdria el paralelismo . ya k muchas tienen ya equipos de docenas de desarrolladores, advisors en múltiples parecelas, dptos comerciales, etc ...k van actualizando y ampliando el producto. E incluso con garantías de refinanciación futura. Así k la competencia innovadora y los "adelantos inminentes" ...serían ellos.

K sobra mil y la madre, sin duda. Pero ese es otro cantar.


----------



## tastas (25 Sep 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Al final los criptobelievers se daran cuenta de que a pesar de las fabulosas posibilidades de la tecnología de la cadena de bloques (esa parte no la discuto), *el bitcoin sólo es un producto basado en dicha tecnología*.
> 
> En la burbuja de las dotcom, se compraban acciones de cualquier empresa que tuviera que ver con internet aunque no facturasen un duro y tuvieran perdidas. Para mi las criptos son peores aún, es como acaparar routers de ADSL pensando que mañana valdrán más, olvidandose de que esa misma empresa (u otra empresa china) el año que viene fabricará routers de fibra que dejarán obsoletos a los de cobre. Son sólo el producto.



Haces bien en no invertir en Bitcoin, ya que no lo entiendes.
Los que compramos bitcoins no estamos comprando routers, estamos comprando una cantidad limitada de megabytes. Unos megabytes que dentro de unos años, debido a que esos megabytes están más seguros que en ningún lado, serán muy valorados.
Crear otra criptomoneda no es crear bitcoin de la misma manera que crear otro sistema de medida no es crear el sistema métrico internacional.
No existen las fabulosas posibilidades del blockchain si no es para conformar una red de transmisión y almacenamiento de valor descentralizada, abierta y resistente a la censura, es decir, para conformar Bitcoin.

Taptap


----------



## oinoko (25 Sep 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Mmmm...no valdria el paralelismo . ya k muchas tienen ya equipos de docenas de desarrolladores, advisors en múltiples parecelas, dptos comerciales, etc ...k van actualizando y ampliando el producto. E incluso con garantías de refinanciación futura. Así k la competencia innovadora y los "adelantos inminentes" ...serían ellos.
> 
> K sobra mil y la madre, sin duda. Pero ese es otro cantar.



Como en cualquier producto!.


----------



## esseri (25 Sep 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Como en cualquier producto!.



Bueno...como muchos, los buenos, por lo menos.

Pero te quoteaba porque tú exponías lo contrario : Que las cryptos eran carne de cañón preparadas para que llegue una que mejore sus prestaciones ( y yo te he respondido, que bastantes son vanguardia en ese aspecto y buenas propuestas de desarrollo continuo, Es un sector con bastantes implicados ya...y no sólo las propias cryptos ).

Varias perdurarán, imo.

End oxtópik.


----------



## timi (25 Sep 2019)

dejo esto

What a Gold Shock Could Look Like: Institutional Investors Start Buying - GoldSilver.com

""Lo bueno para ti y para mí es que ya poseemos oro. Nos beneficiaremos de su prisa por la fiesta. Mi consejo es asegurarse de que esté en posición de aprovechar al máximo""


----------



## kikepm (25 Sep 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Acojonante lo de la plata, despues de saquear a las criptos, ahora les toca a los MPs ganan por todas partes oigan...



Esto es una carrera de fondo, no van a morir sin matar ¿no?

Esto es como la escena de braveheart en que Mel Gibson les dice a sus hombres:

Quietoooos

Quietooooooosss

Quietoooooooooooooooooooooooooosss





Ahoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!

Asi que a acumular si baja más.

Ya correremos...


----------



## timi (26 Sep 2019)

buenos dias 
dejo esto

Silver is ready to launch

La acción alcista del precio de la plata aún está por llegar, con un objetivo de cerca de $ 20 en breve, esto según Todd Horwitz de bubbatrading.com.
"Para mí, vamos a probar ese máximo de $ 19.65 de futuros de diciembre, y subiremos. Creo que la plata está esperando su lanzamiento y creo que llegará antes de lo que pensamos", dijo Horwitz a Kitco News.


----------



## oinoko (26 Sep 2019)

Ayer por la tarde repunto la bolsa y bajaron los MP's porque Trump dijo por Twitter que "El acuerdo con china podría llegar antes de lo que la gente piensa."

Pero Trump ya utilizado ese tipo de maniobras de despiste, lanzando ambiguos mensajes positivos que luego se quedan en nada, en otras ocasiones y precisamente ahora tiene motivos para usarlas pues se le juntan el "_Ukraine-Gate_" y el ‘impeachment’ y tiene más urgencia que nunca en desviar la atención de la incertidumbre política y financiera de los mercados.

Además precisamente el comentar como van las negociaciones es la mejor manera de fastidiarlas. (Preguntarles a Pedro Sanchez y a Pablo Iglesias.), por lo que apostaría a que es otra "Fake News institucional" del *Trump*osillo.

Reacciones: Por qué ser prudente ante las posibles ‘fake news’ de Trump

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (26 Sep 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Ayer por la tarde repunto la bolsa y bajaron los MP's porque Trump dijo por Twitter que "El acuerdo con china podría llegar antes de lo que la gente piensa."
> 
> Pero Trump ya utilizado ese tipo de maniobras de despiste, lanzando ambiguos mensajes positivos que luego se quedan en nada, en otras ocasiones y precisamente ahora tiene motivos para usarlas pues se le juntan el "_Ukraine-Gate_" y el ‘impeachment’ y tiene más urgencia que nunca en desviar la atención de la incertidumbre política y financiera de los mercados.
> 
> ...



Sin pretender defender a Trump, al que considero otro tiparraco político más dentro de la gama que va entre hijodeputatironucable hasta la de perrotraidorvendidoalmejorpostor, hay una confusión que generalmente alienta la gente, y es en este caso confundir una fake news con lo que no deja de ser un rumor.

Mientras que Trump puede jugar, y de hecho lo hace, a la ambigüedad de decir ahora esto, ahora lo otro, una fake new es LISA Y LLANAMENTE UNA MENTIRA EMITIDA POR UN ÓRGANO O AGENCIA DEL GOBIERNO, Y REFLEJADA GENERALMENTE, A SABIENDAS DE SU FALSEDAD, POR LOS MEDIOS CONTROLADOS O LICENCIADOS POR EL ESTADO.

Por ejemplo, son fake news las contínuas alusiones a hackers rusos en las elecciones presidenciales usanas, que justificaron la derrota de la tramposa Hillary frente a un entonces todavía honorable Trump, o la existencia de armas de destrucción masiva en Irak, que justificaron la invasión de Irak por parte de la administración Bush, o la gravísima imputación a ETA de los atentados del 11-M, que intentaron allanar una victoria electoral que, gracias a la sensatez de la gente, no se produjo.

Mientras que un rumor puede o no ser cierto, y en todo caso solo Trump conoce el alcance y realidad de su afirmación (el podría creer lo que dice), una fake new es UNA MENTIRA OBJETIVA, COMPROBABLE, DIFUNDIDA POR LOS MEDIOS DE MASAS PARA DAR COBERTURA GENERALMENTE AL PODER POLÍTICO. Y QUE A PESAR DE PODER SER DESMENTIDA POR ALGUNOS MEDIOS HONESTOS, TERMINA SIENDO CREIDA POR UN PORCENTAJE DE GENTE IMPORTANTE, YA QUE JAMÁS ES DESMENTIDA EN LOS MEDIOS QUE LA DIFUNDEN.


----------



## Pintxen (26 Sep 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Sin pretender defender a Trump, al que considero otro tiparraco político más dentro de la gama que va entre hijodeputatironucable hasta la de perrotraidorvendidoalmejorpostor, hay una confusión que generalmente alienta la gente, y es en este caso confundir una fake news con lo que no deja de ser un rumor.
> 
> Mientras que Trump puede jugar, y de hecho lo hace, a la ambigüedad de decir ahora esto, ahora lo otro, una fake new es LISA Y LLANAMENTE UNA MENTIRA EMITIDA POR UN ÓRGANO O AGENCIA DEL GOBIERNO, Y REFLEJADA GENERALMENTE, A SABIENDAS DE SU FALSEDAD, POR LOS MEDIOS CONTROLADOS O LICENCIADOS POR EL ESTADO.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, en dos de estas tres gravísimas MENTIRAS estába de actor principal "mi amico Ansar", otro hijodeputatironucable.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Sigo muy liado con estos estudios personales que estoy realizando y eso me impide aportar al hilo con mi regularidad habítual. Para principios de la próxima semana ya andaré mejor de tiempo.

# esseri: El efectivo MEJOR cerca de las manos de uno que de las "garras" del Sistema bancario... Luego, ya dependerá de la habilidad de cada cual el mover SU dinero...

kikepm: Los Presidentes americanos mandan lo que mandan... es decir, NADA. Son simples MARIONETAS que manejan unos determinados poderes fácticos...

Trump es un HdP y un INDIGENTE MENTAL, pero que cumple perfectamente con el papel asumido después de su elección. Aquí habría que saber lo que está sucediendo en el Estado Profundo y, quizás, muchas cosas nos resultarían más fáciles de entender...

Y muy curioso el "paralelismo" en las caídas de las Criptomonedas y de los MPs. Para "reflexionar"...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Sep 2019)

curioso no maese Fernando....estan tirando abajo los posibles refugios de las personas inteligentes....saludos


----------



## bondiappcc (27 Sep 2019)

"Las familias más ricas del mundo acumulan efectivo ante la crisis que viene"


Las familias más ricas del mundo acumulan efectivo ante la crisis que viene

[...]
*Lo que esperan que ocurra*
Casi todas esperan que la economía mundial entre en recesión para 2020, con un alto porcentaje de encuestados que se muestran pesimistas con respecto a los mercados emergentes. De ahí que cerca del 42% de las FO en todo el mundo estén aumentando sus reservas en efectivo.
[...]


----------



## antorob (27 Sep 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> "Las familias más ricas del mundo acumulan efectivo ante la crisis que viene"
> 
> 
> Las familias más ricas del mundo acumulan efectivo ante la crisis que viene
> ...



Los tipos en negativo o próximos a cero están provocando grandes movimientos hacia la liquidez. Hay temor al inicio de la recesión en 2020 y tarde o temprano la explosión de la burbuja de los bonos obligará al último gran movimiento hacia el único activo sin riesgo de contraparte, el oro.

Todos estos movimientos forman parte de una secuencia que ya fue predicha en 1990. Ahora solo la estamos cumpliendo al pie de la letra.

Hablando de futuro. La pirámide invertida de Exter.

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (27 Sep 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> curioso no maese Fernando....estan tirando abajo los posibles refugios de las personas inteligentes....saludos



Al menos desalientan a refugiarse en ellos.

Hay que tener clara una cosa, si todo el mundo ahorrara en MMPP se les acababa el chiringuito. Lo único que podrían hacer es prohibir su posesión. Ese sería el punto límite de tolerancia del pueblo y que habría que defender. Habría que asociar la prohibición de la posesión como el máximo exponente de corrupción política.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2019)

# Desconocido: Es que esto tiene una "PINTA" de que va a acabar MUY MAL...

La mayor parte de la población mundial NO tiene NI Patrimonio NI Ahorros. Sólo conoce la Deuda...

Los que estamos en el "otro lado" NO vamos a aceptar sin más que nos quiten lo que ES NUESTRO... Y eso el Sistema también lo sabe...

Con el tiempo, el fenómeno de los "chalecos amarillos" se extenderá por buena parte de Occidente y más tarde... ya veremos.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (27 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Desconocido: Es que esto tiene una "PINTA" de que va a acabar MUY MAL...
> 
> La mayor parte de la población mundial NO tiene NI Patrimonio NI Ahorros. Sólo conoce la Deuda...
> 
> ...



Bueno...ya me extraña esa fe en la especie cuando el 99% de la borregada lo único k haría si 4 menas se cepillan a su madre en sus morros...serían selfies.

Éso sí, como supongo k alguno por akí...me apunto a los 4 folclóricos k visitaban la portada de El Caso sin medio problemo.

A la vejez, viruelas...k hace tiempo k no juego un buen partido de futbito, mirusté.


----------



## paketazo (27 Sep 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> "Las familias más ricas del mundo acumulan efectivo ante la crisis que viene"
> 
> 
> Las familias más ricas del mundo acumulan efectivo ante la crisis que viene
> ...



No me fio un pelo, ya resuena desde hace unos meses esa cantinela de que todo esta vez sí que se irá al guano...yo personalmente creo que ya estamos en el guano hace tiempo, pero mientras las apariencias engañen, podrán convencer a la mayoría que todo va bien, que no hay problema y que el "futuro" proveerá.

En cuanto a las bajadas de los metales, no lo veo raro, solo teneis que mirar el chart de los últimos meses y tomar esto como una corrección, incluso acepto una bajada del 50% desde los últimos máximos, o sea...para la plata por ejemplo, tomando como partida el inicio de la subida explosiva pasó de 14,5$ a 19,5$ en 3 meses, o sea que un 50% de esa subida nos manda más o menos a 17$, incluso aceptaría el 16,40$ como potencial punto de apoyo a corto plazo.






No veo de momento peligro, es solo una corrección sana, y os repito lo de siempre...las prisas no son buenas en los mercados...ni para entrar, ni para salir, así que picoteo ligero para no empacharnos de golpe.

Buen viernes y entrada de fin de semana.


----------



## esseri (27 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No me fio un pelo, ya resuena desde hace unos meses esa cantinela de que todo esta vez sí que se irá al guano...



Es bastante evidente k esta "nueva krizih" tienen a la borregada en el disparadero de salida conveniente. Nos están empujando al nuevo tablero ? Cryptocontrol económico global elevado a la enésima potencia , maybe ?

Akello de ni sikiera nombrar el término CRISIS k la castuza politikutxa global llevaba a rajatabla - recordemos los malabares eufemísticos del ignominioso monguer Zapatero ...pero vamos, y de cualkier otro - no es k haya pasado a la historia...sino todo lo contrario, la magnifican con pelos y señales como el trailer de una peli de zombies inminente. Y nada indica k se hayan hecho budistas en ekilibrio solidario con la especie durante estos años de sakeo a machete donde el desekilibrio de rikeza global se ha agravado exponencialmente.

Más k alerta altruísta de "kalidá de krízih" , pinta a codazo despistáo al borde del barranco, vive diox.


----------



## oinoko (27 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No me fio un pelo, ya resuena desde hace unos meses esa cantinela de que todo esta vez sí que se irá al guano...yo personalmente creo que ya estamos en el guano hace tiempo, pero mientras las apariencias engañen, podrán convencer a la mayoría que todo va bien, que no hay problema y que el "futuro" proveerá.
> 
> En cuanto a las bajadas de los metales, no lo veo raro, solo teneis que mirar el chart de los últimos meses y tomar esto como una corrección, incluso acepto una bajada del 50% desde los últimos máximos, o sea...para la plata por ejemplo, tomando como partida el inicio de la subida explosiva pasó de 14,5$ a 19,5$ en 3 meses, o sea que un 50% de esa subida nos manda más o menos a 17$, incluso aceptaría el 16,40$ como potencial punto de apoyo a corto plazo.
> 
> ...



Este link es un estudio historico de que ha pasado cada vez que la plata a tenido una subida vertical (RSI> 83) y luego la han desactivado descaradamente (como hicieron el día 5 de Septiembre).

Silver Takes a Much-Needed Breath - David Brady (05/09/2019)

El resumen rapido es que despues de cada desactivación le siguen al menos 5 semanas bajando (y solo llevamos 3 semanas). Los niveles de soporte de paketazo me parecen muy razonables.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Sep 2019)

Ná, lo vuestro es calderilla. Este sí que sabe.


----------



## Higadillas (27 Sep 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ná, lo vuestro es calderilla. Este sí que sabe.



No sé...cuantos kg deben estar aguantando las estanterías de la derecha? No me cuadra mucho


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Sep 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> No sé...cuantos kg deben estar aguantando las estanterías de la derecha? No me cuadra mucho



No te cuadra por que es totalmente inverosímil...si todo lo que hay en esa estantería modular fuera oro, se doblaría como el papel


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Lo que comentas sobre la Plata lo veo posible, pero en el Oro NO veo un elevado margen de caída y Ojalá me equivoque... En los últimos tiempos me había acostumbrado a comprar "barato" y ahora me cuesta entrar.

Por cierto, me gustaría conocer tu opinión sobre el momento actual por el que pasa BitCoin.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (28 Sep 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 27 de septiembre de 2019


----------



## timi (28 Sep 2019)

buenos días , me uno a la pregunta de Fernando sobre bitcoin Paketazo
no tengo bitcoins y no pienso comprar , pero reconozco que sigo un poco su cotización.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Viendo el COT que amablemente ha enlazado angel220, poco se puede añadir...

Existe una fuerte presión corta por parte de los que "cortan el bacalao" y ya hemos podido comprobar en la última ocasión que los van colocando más avanzados de los teóricos puntos de resistencia...

Por lo tanto, a seguir viéndolas venir...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Sep 2019)

Buena pregunta la vuestra...buena pregunta.

El BTC nos tiene acostumbrados desde sus inicios a volatilidades absurdas, ¡que lo son!, si las comparamos con mercados tradicionales.

Mi opinión es que los mercados de cryptos y sobre todo de BTC tardan en absorber los excesos, y la estabilidad de precios, por lo tanto, no es algo que se pueda asociar a BTC.

Hoy por hoy, quién se acerca al mundo BTC en un 90% diría yo , lo hace en modo especulativo o inversión, pero no pensando simplemente en hacer un pago en BTC, o una trasferencia internacional etc... por lo tanto, el objetivo de convertirse en medio de pago masivo ahora mismo está descartado.

¿que tenemos hoy sobre la mesa?

Pues un producto especulativo más, pero con la ventaja de estar fuera de los circuitos clásicos de inversión, a la vez que abierto a casi cualquier país y divisa...al mismo tiempo hay intercambios que viven de mover el árbol y recoger comisiones, hacer prestamos al descubierto, abrir cortos....la volatilidad es su sueño.

Si me preguntáis sobre BTC y su futuro?... pues siendo un admirador de todas estas tecnologías os tengo que decir con sinceridad y muy a mi pesar, que creo que hemos vivido una burbuja de conceptos...ojo!...hablo de conceptos como blockchain, contratos inteligentes, IOT, descentralización, criptografía, privacidad económica....

Nos han empachado la cabeza con algo que no conocíamos y nos lo han colocado como la panacea...¡todos precisamos una blockchain!...¡Todos queremos contratos inteligentes!

La realidad del mundo es otra...la gente quiere sencillez, versatilidad, y sobre todo velocidad...y BTC está trabajando en ello, y lo que ahora tiene y hace, lo hace bien, pero no es suficiente para un mercado de pagos masivos que buscan reducir comisiones y facilitar al usuario gastar su pasta.

Si a eso le sumamos la volatilidad...pensemos que lo que ayer eran 10.000$ hoy son 8000$...y quizá mañana sean 12.000$....¿que empresa puede mantener en tesorería BTC como activo sin arriesgarse a descapitalizarse?

BTC sobrevivirá por que es necesario, es una excusa para no dejar todo en manos de los de siempre, y solo por eso ya tienen gran valor, sin embargo no llegará a convertirse en algo de uso masivo mientras su finalidad sea especular o invertir en él no como bien de uso final (intercambio de valor), si no como un activo que esperamos vender más caro del precio al que lo adquirimos.

Resumiendolo...BTC podría compararse al oro...no lo usamos para pagar nada, solo lo atesoramos para protegernos de terceros, y para esperar revalorizaciones futuras...solo que el oro lleva testándose miles de años, y BTC una década.

Nadie en su sano juicio invertirá en BTC todo su patrimonio vista la volatilidad a la que nos acostumbra...otra cosa en poner algún huevo en esa cesta por lo que pueda pasar...además, hay que ser de mente abierta, y es posible que mañana salga algo mejor o quizá no mejor pero sí mejor visto por los "sistemas de control ciudadana" y nos lo cuelen dejando a BTC de lado.

Luego está el tema de la centralización China y su minería...pero esa es otra historia que debatir con muchos matices a favor y en contra.

Os recomiendo seguir el tema, es muy interesante ya no como inversión, si no como parte del conocimiento general de la economía.

Os dejo mi predicción a grosso modo, de hace unas semanas: mensaje 2.222

Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV

Buen sábado a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2019)

Gracias por tu respuesta y ya sabes que valoro tu opinión sobre este tema y otros que tratamos en este hilo.

También conoces mi opinión contraria sobre las Criptomonedas y yo, erróneamente o no, NO creo que tenga NUNCA algo ahí, pero sería de necios negar su existencia y su posible influencia futura en el aspecto financiero global, ya sea dentro o fuera del Sistema. Es ahí donde centro mi curiosidad actual.

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Sep 2019)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## timi (28 Sep 2019)

dejo esto

https://wallstreetonparade.com/2019...ress-is-not-curious-enough-to-hold-a-hearing/


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Sep 2019)

revilla es un palillero.


----------



## esseri (29 Sep 2019)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> https://wallstreetonparade.com/2019...ress-is-not-curious-enough-to-hold-a-hearing/



Aquí parece k lo expone más "en cristiano" : Son balances "correctos"...basados en garantías REUTILIZADAS ( creo k bonos, en este caso ). EL bono , aunke sea vía impresora inflacionaria k pueda gustarte más o menos, es solvente, ok...pero claro, para UN propietario.

Al final del artículo, la firma detalla el caché económico-financiero de la autora , conocidísima en el cotarro bitcoñero yankee ( cuyo curriculum y presumible criterio posiblemente rompa tópicos en más de un habitual del hilo k atribuye al Bitcoin prestidigitaciones varias & humo de colores )

The Real Story Of The Repo Market Meltdown, And What It Means For Bitcoin

*"Esta es la razón por la cual los bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU. No están libres de riesgos: son el activo más rehipotecado en los mercados financieros, y los grandes bancos lo saben. Los auditores no pueden captar esto porque los estándares de contabilidad GAAP lo ofuscan... "*



*** _- la vaina no sería k , puntualmente, "no se fíen" entre ellos...sino k sencillamente... SABEN K NO SE PUEDEN FIAR -_


----------



## Jake el perro (29 Sep 2019)

Creo que hasta el 1 de Octubre (no es coña) y hayan hecho el recuento, no dirán cuantas tocan a cada comprador


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2019)

Desde luego, muy curioso el precio de colocación de esas monedas de Oro y muy por debajo del precio Spot...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

SILVER SUPPLY: Critically Dependent On This Factor – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Duisenberg (29 Sep 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Creo que hasta el 1 de Octubre (no es coña) y hayan hecho el recuento, no dirán cuantas tocan a cada comprador



Una y pa'casa. Teniendo en cuenta el diferencial entre el precio de la moneda y el precio spot durante el tiempo que se pudieron hacer pedidos.


----------



## timi (29 Sep 2019)

todo apunta a que le queda poco a la corrección ,,,

Is This The Real Driver Of Gold's Recent Weakness?


----------



## alea (29 Sep 2019)

timi dijo:


> todo apunta a que le queda poco a la corrección ,,,
> 
> Is This The Real Driver Of Gold's Recent Weakness?



Ojalá, pero me recuerda a lo del año nuevo chino y las criptos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (30 Sep 2019)

Alguien me ayuda a entender que pasa hoy con los MP, en especial con la plata.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (30 Sep 2019)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Alguien me ayuda a entender que pasa hoy con los MP, en especial con la plata.



Baja cosa mala, mejor, así podremos recargar unas cuantas kokaburras mas


----------



## AHOREITOR (30 Sep 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> SILVER SUPPLY: Critically Dependent On This Factor – SRSrocco Report
> 
> Saludos.



Interesante artículo, siempre me he preguntado como reaccionaría el proceso de extracción ante una subida o carencia de combustible. Dejaría de ser rentable su extracción o supondría una subida proporcional al alza...
Y no parece que esté muy lejos ver la respuesta, ymás cuando se empieza a cuestionar la cantidad real de petróleo en mundo.


----------



## menok (30 Sep 2019)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Alguien me ayuda a entender que pasa hoy con los MP, en especial con la plata.



En Rankia Llinares a colgado un enlace sobre la Golden Week en China:

Is This The Real Driver Of Gold's Recent Weakness?


----------



## AHOREITOR (30 Sep 2019)

Warcelona dijo:


> Baja cosa mala, mejor, así podremos recargar unas cuantas kokaburras mas



Así es, invita a conseguir algunas más...


----------



## estupeharto (30 Sep 2019)

Y luego se lo entregaron a la URSS por la patilla. Desde entonces Rusia dejó de publicar su balance de oro.
Es lo que tiene el comunismo, esquilman, se lo reparten entre unos pocos y le cuentan a la gente que es por su bien. Y muchos tragan.
Y eliminando gente que es un gusto.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Sep 2019)

fuente?

si la pones busco yo de algo que si se que existe, la campaña de recogida de medallas y anillos de boda de los fascistas en extremadura.


----------



## angel220 (30 Sep 2019)

Pero es la verdad


----------



## timi (30 Sep 2019)

donde queréis que aparque el camión para mis owneds?


----------



## estupeharto (30 Sep 2019)

Que baje, que baje, que en unos días los chinos entran de nuevo y subida. Mejores precios para aquel que quiera comprar un poco.


----------



## bondiappcc (30 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> fuente?
> 
> si la pones busco yo de algo que si se que existe, la campaña de recogida de medallas y anillos de boda de los fascistas en extremadura.



En todos sitios cuecen habas.
El hijoputismo no entiende de derechas ni izquierdas.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2019)

Hola, bondiapcc: MUY CIERTO. Además, si algo conozco bien es la Historia y puedo poner la "leche" de ejemplos de HIJOPUTISMO ejercidos tanto por los "buenos" como por los "malos" (que cada cual distinga a los "suyos") durante nuestra Guerra Civil. Perooooo es que eso es extensible a cualquier otro escenario bélico o de inseguridad jurídica que se haya desarrollado en cualquier época histórica.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2019)

Hola, sdPrincBurb: El aspecto técnico está muy deteriorado en la Plata... Si no aguanta en los $16,931, lo más probable es que se mueva entre los $16,626 y los $16,180. Desde luego, va a merecer la pena esperar un poco por si se ven esos precios.

Y en el Oro NO hay peligro mientras NO se pierdan los $1441,80...

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo a continuación...

Gold-silver ratio unlikely to normalize until yield curve steepens

Como he dicho el artículo es interesante, pero me parece que las cosas se van a poner tan "feas" a nivel económico-financiero global que ese gráfico puede cambiar radicalmente en un tiempo relativamente corto, es decir de aquí a finales del próximo año 2020...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2019)

Un buen artículo de Juan Torres...

Europa vuelve a equivocarse

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2019)

Ya puestos a DOCUMENTARSE existe la Incautación de Bienes constituida en virtud del Decreto Ley de S. E. el Generalísimo de 10 de Enero de 1937... Se puede consultar en el BOE - Burgos, 11 de Enero de 1937 - Número 83.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Efectivamente, uno de los grandes errores históricos de nuestro país fue entrar en la UE a las "bravas", es decir sin meditar bien los pros y contras de dicha decisión. De entrada, ya perdimos Soberanía y, de paso, se VENDIÓ el país al capital extranjero, especialmente al franco-alemán. Entramos con una moneda MUY FUERTE como era el Euro y que era una "réplica" del Marco alemán, por tanto con una FUERTE DESVENTAJA que se vio ampliamente reflejada en el rápido aumento de los precios y una desmesurada Inflación en el bolsillo de los ciudadanos de a pié. Los "otros" NO cuentan, que ya les vino bien...

Con el tiempo hemos podido comprobar que aquellos políticos nacionales que dirigieron la "operación" fueron unos auténticos "hijos de su 'Santa' madre"... Los que siguen vivos se han enriquecido vilmente a costa de aquellos que confiaron en ellos al votarles...

Para más "inri" aceptamos "sacar" las bases americanas estacionadas en nuestro suelo para luego hacer un "truco de magia", es decir entrar en la OTAN para acabar teniendo unas bases americanas más grandes y potentes que las anteriores... Y todo ello GRATIS.

En fin, buena parte de lo que nos sucede es que, como bien dices, aquí casi NADIE lee NADA que sea interesante, independientemente del "colorido" que podamos tener, de manera que un extraordinario artículo como el de Juan Torres pasará desapercibido para la mayoría de la gente y que seguirá tan "contenta"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2019)

Hola, GOLDGOLD: Mira, tuve familiares que fueron MILITARES en ambos lados y te aseguro que NO existían muchas diferencias en relación al trato que "dispensaban" a la población civil.

Y te he puesto un DOCUMENTO OFICIAL que es una muestra CLARA de INJUSTICIA y de INSEGURIDAD JURÍDICA, se mire como se mire... Eso te lo puede corroborar cualquier experto en Derecho.

Me hablas de los anarquistas -donde hubo de todo...- y te dejas de lado los "moritos" HIJOS DE PUTA que acompañaban a las tropas franquistas... Por cierto, obvias las numerosas violaciones y tropelías que realizaron sobre la población civil. ¡Ojo! que esto lo sabe cualquiera que haya leído un poco de Historia. Esos "malnacidos" luego hicieron lo mismo en Italia y Alemania... ¿Echamos mano de las hemerotecas?

Mira, los americanos NO nos han ayudado en NADA... Todo lo contrario: quitaron uno de sus principales "obstáculos" (Carrero Blanco) y luego allanaron el camino para la famosa "Transición" y, a partir de ahí, se comenzó a VENDER el país.

Y para terminar: el derrumbe de la URSS le fue de COÑA a Rusia. Compara cómo era en aquéllos tiempos y ahora. NO HAY COLOR y hoy Rusia SÍ que es un enemigo de entidad para los EE.UU.

En cualquier caso, GOLDGOD, es tu opinión y yo me limito a seguir con mi faceta de historiador procurando ser lo más objetivo posible, algo que comprenderás a veces resulta MUY DIFÍCIL.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Oct 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La sociedad está zombieficada, la mayor parte de la población no lee ni tiene ganas de hacerlo, y menos filtrar aquello que lee conscientemente.
> 
> Por ese motivo, la mayoría ignora que la gran parte de problemas que tenemos en España tienen su origen en Bruselas vía normativas, leyes y costumbres administrativas.
> 
> ...



Eso, justamente eso, es lo que ha acelerado el nacional-populismo en diferentes paises de Europa. El libro de Nichols lo explica bastante bien (no obstante hay que filtrar un poco). Y esos populismos es lo que estan acelerando la degradacion de la democracia... veremos cuando caya vez haya mas miseria, cuanto aguantan las democracias como hoy las conocemos...


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, GOLDGOLD: Mira, tuve familiares que fueron MILITARES en ambos lados y te aseguro que NO existían muchas diferencias en relación al trato que "dispensaban" a la población civil.
> 
> Y te he puesto un DOCUMENTO OFICIAL que es una muestra CLARA de INJUSTICIA y de INSEGURIDAD JURÍDICA, se mire como se mire... Eso te lo puede corroborar cualquier experto en Derecho.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante el debate y las opiniones vertidas. 

Mas alla de los documentos que encontremos, al final, ser objetivo es dificil. Mirando atras en la historia reciente de la humanidad, dejando la ideologia aparte, nos encontramos con sangrientos movimientos sociales participados por "gente normal", ya sea en la revolucion francesa o lo que de una forma sublime escribe Vasili Grossman en Vida y Destino... al final, tengo claro que en circunstancias de presion, el instinto de superviviencia es el que determina las decisiones.... una persona que es gentil y amable hoy, puede "venderte" al "enemigo" manyana por centavos... Por eso, en situaciones como la Guerra Civil, coincido con lo que comenta Fernando: nos podemos esperar de todo de todos... recordad tambien los "ojos cerrados" de gran parte de la sociedad alemana durante el exterminio.... En fin, la maldad (otros les llamaran superviviencia) esta latente en todos los seres humanos.... 

La maldad no discrimina entre ideologias, puesto que duerme en el ser humano, seamos o no conscientes de ellos.

Como todo, una opinion. Pero si no habeis leido Vida y Destino, os lo aconsejo... te deja el cuerpo "mu mal".

Saludos


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (1 Oct 2019)

Magnifico ejemplo, el oro para la gente común no sirve de nada en un régimen comunista, todo lo contrario, se vuelve radiactivo y te coloca en el centro de la diana.

El oro sirve para escapar ANTES de que el país sea tomado por los rojos y poder empezar una vida nueva y mejor en otro país.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2019)

sigues insistiendo en denigrar con mentiras a la República, en que habia pena de muerte para los que no entregaran el oro.

mira, ya se que eres un facha ignorante, pero tenias que haber aceptado el primer owned y no volver a traer la política partidista a este hilo.


----------



## angel220 (1 Oct 2019)

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1179041970590748672

As I predicted, Jay Powell and the Federal Reserve have allowed the Dollar to get so strong, especially relative to ALL other currencies, that our manufacturers are being negatively affected. Fed Rate too high. They are their own worst enemies, they don’t have a clue. Pathetic!
Donald J. Trump

Como predije, Jay Powell y la Reserva Federal han permitido que el dólar se vuelva tan fuerte, especialmente en relación con TODAS las demás monedas, que nuestros fabricantes se ven afectados negativamente. Tasa de Fed demasiado alta. Son sus propios peores enemigos, no tienen ni idea. ¡Patético!
Donald J. Trump


----------



## Muttley (1 Oct 2019)

AKHENATÓN EN ALCANTARILLA dijo:


> Magnifico ejemplo, el oro para la gente común no sirve de nada en un régimen comunista, todo lo contrario, se vuelve radiactivo y te coloca en el centro de la diana.
> 
> El oro sirve para escapar ANTES de que el país sea tomado por los rojos y poder empezar una vida nueva y mejor en otro país.



Así es.
En la antigua unión soviética tener oro o simplemente divisas era motivo de juicio y más que probable pérdida de estatus en el mejor de los casos o envío a campo de reeducación a cultivar nabos en Abakan en el peor.
De hecho así aparece en la novela Maestro y Margarita de Bulgakoff, novela de 1967. En la escena del teatro de variedades el diablo pone en la mayor evidencia a un camarada cuando sitúa divisas en un orificio de la casa del camarada que quiere desacreditar totalmente. 
Era algo vergonzoso, reprobable y condenable. Una rata traidora.

Respecto al oro, si baja mucho mejor, de esta forma podría intentar mejorar mi ratio de 1:100 que tengo ahora mismo.
De plata ya sólo adquiero unidades más especiales con mercado contrastado en USA y Europa. Bullion al peso ya tengo bastante.


----------



## Orífero (1 Oct 2019)

Yo pregunto aquí, que es donde parece que entendéis de economía por encima de la media.
Respecto de la relación entre oro físico realmente existente y titulitos que dicen que tienes oro pero nadie tiene obligación de cambiártelo por tal:

Yo supongo que a quien le interesan esos papelitos siempre es porque espera encontrar a alguien después de él, a quien también le interesen. Por supuesto, se los querrá vender más caros de lo que le costaron. ¿Cree alguien por aquí que llegará un momento en que no aparezca un último comprador que se se quede con toda esa cantidad de "nada" porque sí y nadie quiera comprárselo y que en ese momento se "revelará" que esos papeles no sirven para nada y que el oro real es otra cosa y entonces, éste alcance su verdadera posición? Supongo que en ese momento será incluso un peligro tenerlo y el estado querrá robarlo, y no sé si a los poseedores les dará tiempo a cambiarlo por propiedades. Pero claro, las propiedades también las pueden expropiar.

¿O simplemente el último poseedor se quedará simplemente arruinado vendiendo a cambio de nada sus papeles para que los siguientes compradores puedan ir de nuevo escalando?


----------



## angel220 (1 Oct 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Yo pregunto aquí, que es donde parece que entendéis de economía por encima de la media.
> Respecto de la relación entre oro físico realmente existente y titulitos que dicen que tienes oro pero nadie tiene obligación de cambiártelo por tal:
> 
> Yo supongo que a quien le interesan esos papelitos siempre es porque espera encontrar a alguien después de él, a quien también le interesen. Por supuesto, se los querrá vender más caros de lo que le costaron. ¿Cree alguien por aquí que llegará un momento en que no aparezca un último comprador que se se quede con toda esa cantidad de "nada" porque sí y nadie quiera comprárselo y que en ese momento se "revelará" que esos papeles no sirven para nada y que el oro real es otra cosa y entonces, éste alcance su verdadera posición? Supongo que en ese momento será incluso un peligro tenerlo y el estado querrá robarlo, y no sé si a los poseedores les dará tiempo a cambiarlo por propiedades. Pero claro, las propiedades también las pueden expropiar.
> ...



Todos los que operan en futuros con papelitos saben lo que estas comentando, que un día pasara y a ver quien es el que queda el ultimo, pero eso es la especulación no ser nunca el ultimo, por ahora existe confianza (la verdad no se en que), la palabra clave es confianza.
El día que salga algún impago importante veras que bola de nieve se monta y nadie querrá papelitos de ninguna clase, si eres inversor (de cualquier activo físico) solo esperar y si eres especulador acertar y no ser el ultimo y con los metales hay muchas papeletas para que no seas ya ni el ante ante penúltimo y puedas enmarcar un bonito cuadro


----------



## estupeharto (1 Oct 2019)

Los papeles son eso, papeles.
Diferentes colores, letras y texturas, pero papeles al fin y al cabo.

No tiene sentido buscar un valor seguro o refugio para hacer frente a esta manipulación brutal de la moneda (que estamos presenciando con nuestros ojos y que conocemos la historia y por dónde van los tiros), cambiando papeles por papeles, de celulosa o electrónicos, tanto da, estás en manos de otros.


----------



## angel220 (1 Oct 2019)

Entiendo como papelitos cualquier derecho u obligación sobre algo que no este respaldado por un activo físico de cualquier indole donde el precio final puede ser =0 , si esta respaldado ese derecho u obligación por un bien físico de la indole que sea, su valor podrá ser variable hasta la desaparición societaria del tenedor del material físico donde el valor material de la parte comprometida puede llegar a ser nulo. pero a lo que vamos no es comparable y a lo que preguntas, cuando llueve no llueve a gusto de todos pero siempre suelen mojarse todos, unos mas que otros y piensa que las mineras es especulación y como leíste el post anterior solo desearte que no seas el ultimo, si suben o bajan te contestare cuando me devuelvan la bolita mágica que la tengo en reparación (y lleva ya dos años en el taller)Un saludo


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2019)

y si se les va la mano con la manipulación a la baja del precio, y de repente hay una demanda de oro fisico que no se puede atender por falta de existencias, que pasa?


----------



## estupeharto (1 Oct 2019)

Que la manipulación quedará muy evidente.
Y el oro a lo suyo, a subir.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2019)

ya, pero tendrian que comprarlo, y a ese precio momentáneo y aprovechado ya no seria posible.


----------



## angel220 (1 Oct 2019)

seria una venta del stock al precio convenido y el nuevo material a precio de mercado. Oferta y demanda


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2019)

del stock o de lo comprometido?


----------



## angel220 (1 Oct 2019)

ninguna empresa comprometería stock que no tuviera y si lo hace ella sabra, los riesgos que tiene, desde perder al cliente a verse en una demanda ,todo depende del importe como siempre, no es lo mismo una onza que 100 kg


----------



## FranMen (1 Oct 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Yo pregunto aquí, que es donde parece que entendéis de economía por encima de la media.
> Respecto de la relación entre oro físico realmente existente y titulitos que dicen que tienes oro pero nadie tiene obligación de cambiártelo por tal:
> 
> Yo supongo que a quien le interesan esos papelitos siempre es porque espera encontrar a alguien después de él, a quien también le interesen. Por supuesto, se los querrá vender más caros de lo que le costaron. ¿Cree alguien por aquí que llegará un momento en que no aparezca un último comprador que se se quede con toda esa cantidad de "nada" porque sí y nadie quiera comprárselo y que en ese momento se "revelará" que esos papeles no sirven para nada y que el oro real es otra cosa y entonces, éste alcance su verdadera posición? Supongo que en ese momento será incluso un peligro tenerlo y el estado querrá robarlo, y no sé si a los poseedores les dará tiempo a cambiarlo por propiedades. Pero claro, las propiedades también las pueden expropiar.
> ...



Yo no soy experto en economía, pero por lo que entiendo, los que compran papelitos en los que pone oro no quieren oro, lo que quieren es más dinero del que pagaron al principio. Hay vídeos muy ilustrativos del origen de los futuros como mecanismo de protección =~ seguro de los productores trigo y otros, si baja el precio del trigo a la hora de la recolección compensan con futuros. Al final no querían más trigo del que producían si no protegerse de los vaivenes del precio. Hoy día se utiliza para especular. No creo que al final del contrato quieran toneladas de trigo o petróleo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Acciones, Futuros, etc. están vinculados al "papel", por lo tanto sujetos al riesgo de CONTRAPARTE. Creo que esto debiera ser suficiente a la hora de saber dónde metemos nuestros "dineros".

Y voy a recomendar un libro sobre el tema que hoy hemos debatido. El título NO tiene "desperdicio": "Una historia de la guerra civil que no va a gustar a nadie", de Juan Eslava Galán. Ahí NO hay NADA "inventado" y los datos que proporciona se pueden contrastar. Además, es un libro muy ameno, es decir que se lee bien y rápido. El tema ya es otra cosa...

# Muttley: Es cierto lo que comentas sobre la URSS vs Oro e incluso eso fue así, sin llegar al "extremismo", cuando Putin se hizo con el Poder. Hace muy pocos años que los rusos pueden comprar libremente Oro. No obstante, las confiscaciones y prohibiciones NO han sido sólo propias de los regímenes comunistas. Esa ha sido una constante histórica y, en tiempos modernos, ya se dio en momentos puntuales en países tan "democráticos" como los EE.UU., Reino Unido y Australia...

Os voy a dejar un artículo MÁS QUE INTERESANTE. En él se da una explicación mucho más detallada de lo que enlacé por primera vez en este hilo sobre este asunto y, además, viene en Español...

- Pánico en la Reserva Federal y retorno del Credit Crunch sobre un mar de deudas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2019)

Hola, AgAu: Formaciones "pseudopolíticas" las hay de Izquierdas y de Derechas, pero son MUCHO PEORES las que proceden de formaciones POLÍTICAS consolidadas y con IDENTIDAD PROPIA, ya me entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2019)

Vamos a repasar algunos precios para comparar el "ÉXITO" que supuso nuestra entrada en la UE...

AÑO 1998 VS AÑO 2018

- Un Café: 80 Ptas. vs 1,20€ (200 Ptas.)

- Billete Metro (10 viajes): 640 Ptas. vs 9,40€ (1.800 ptas.)

- 1 Litro de Leche: 80 Ptas. vs 0,80€ (140 Ptas.)

- 1 Barra de Pan: 25 Ptas. vs 0,60€ (100 Ptas.)

- Piso 90 m2: 16.000.000 Ptas. vs 300.000€ (50.000.000 Ptas.)

- Salario de Camarero: 145.000 Ptas. vs 900€ (150.000 Ptas.)

NOTA: Estos precios y el salario me los han pasado hoy y, obviamente, los actuales pueden variar en función de la residencia geográfica. Sin embargo, en lo personal me "suenan" MUCHO. Ahora algunos de los "cazurros" que calculan la Inflación y el "poder adquisitivo" deberían explicarnos qué Cojones hacen donde supuestamente "trabajan"...

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Oct 2019)

eres un pesado. los franquistas robaron el oro y más, ley retroactiva de responsabilidades politicas, cambiaron linderos, sus moros violaron a nuestras mujeres y metieron decenas de miles de tiros en la nuca.


----------



## oinoko (2 Oct 2019)

Todos los fanaticos franquistas intentan justificar el golpe de estado contra la Republica en el 36 por las tropelias que luego cometieron los comunistas, los de la CNT o los de las FAI *durante* la guerra y se les olvida comentar que fueron los "nacionales" los que se sublevaron contra la Republica *antes* de que sucediera todo eso y provocaron la guerra.

En las guerras los terminos medios y la moderación dan paso a las posiciones extremas, a el hijoputismo de unos, los ajustes de cuentas de otros y el instinto de supervivencia de los demás (y eso incluye el matar o ser matado). Una vez empezada la guerra, no estoy muy seguro de mi elección de bando entre unos facistas y unos comunistas que tenían al demonio de Stalin por un Dios. Como tampoco podría elegir entre el bombardeo de Guernica y los bombardeos de Dresde y Hamburgo por parte de Churchill.

Tropelias hubo en ambos lados como en todas las guerras, pero siempre se les olvida explicar que fue el golpe de estado el que comenzo la guerra, y el golpe de estado fue llevado a cabo por un bando concreto que no admitió una derrota en las urnas.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (2 Oct 2019)

buenos días , que se note que ya estamos en octubre ,,,

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un gráfico sumamente EXPLICATIVO sobre lo que NO se comenta NADA en los massmierda...

http://fingfx.thomsonreuters.com/gfx/editorcharts/USA-FED-REPOS/0H001QX8T8LG/eikon.png

Por cierto, fijaros en el volumen que se efectúa durante la noche...

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Oct 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Todos los fanaticos franquistas intentan justificar el golpe de estado contra la Republica en el 36 por las tropelias que luego cometieron los comunistas, los de la CNT o los de las FAI *durante* la guerra y se les olvida comentar que fueron los "nacionales" los que se sublevaron contra la Republica *antes* de que sucediera todo eso y provocaron la guerra.
> 
> En las guerras los terminos medios y la moderación dan paso a las posiciones extremas, a el hijoputismo de unos, los ajustes de cuentas de otros y el instinto de supervivencia de los demás (y eso incluye el matar o ser matado). Una vez empezada la guerra, no estoy muy seguro de mi elección de bando entre unos facistas y unos comunistas que tenían al demonio de Stalin por un Dios. Como tampoco podría elegir entre el bombardeo de Guernica y los bombardeos de Dresde y Hamburgo por parte de Churchill.
> 
> ...



Repásate la historia. Decir que hubo un golpe de Estado que provocó la guerra es ignorar lo que verdaderamente pasó. Infórmate.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2019)

Vamos a ver, estupeharto, en cualquier libro de Historia, y no hace falta que sea español, se recoge que en España hubo un Golpe de Estado los días 17/18 de Julio de 1936 y llevado a cabo por una parte de las Fuerzas Armadas contra el Régimen de la Segunda República. Y eso llevó a la Guerra Civil como NO podía ser de otra forma...

Otra cosa muy distinta, y que daría para un amplio debate, son las múltiples causas que la provocaron e imagino que te refieres a esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Germinal84 (2 Oct 2019)

Buenos días,

A mi me parece bastante ilustrativo que el bando sublevado se viese a sí mismo como una cruzada contra el ateísmo comunista, es decir, actuaron en defensa de los poderes tradicionales y que tan dañinos, en mi opinión, fueron para el progreso económico y cultural de España.

Me gustaría mencionar el nulo apoyo que prestaron las democracias occidentales al legítimo gobierno y que sin duda fue un buen detonante para echar a dicho gobierno en brazos (todavía más) del (abominable) estalinismo. Supongo que evaluaban la posibilidad de un gobierno comunista tras la guerra en España como bastante posible en caso de victoria republicana. Según tengo entendido, lo de España, el no apoyar a los combatientes antifascistas, fue juzgado unanimamente como un error poco tiempo después por las democracias antes mencionadas. No olvidemos que apenas mesas después la contienda esta vez sería, a grandes rasgos, entre democracias y regímenes fascistas + el Imperio de Japón.

De todos modos no hace muchas páginas algun forero ha mencionado la incautación de Roosvelt, en el mismisimo corazón del capitalismo, de acuerdo, sin matar a nadie, pero creo que nos deja ver a las claras que gobiernos a priori liberales pronto lo olvidan si es en beneficio (supervivencia) del estado. Con esto quiero decir que no os penséis que ningun gobierno pro libre mercado se preocupa de la prosperidad de su gente ni ningún gobierno comunista se preocupa del bienestar de los suyos, sino únicamente de su supervivencia.


----------



## Neofito (2 Oct 2019)

Si, no tiene pinta de que vengan buenos tiempos, la verdad.


----------



## Desconocido (2 Oct 2019)

Con la que viene, otra vez se les empezará a llenar la boca con la frasecita: la crisis del capitalismo. Cuando lo correcto sería: la crisis de los que obligan a usar su mierda de moneda apalancada hasta el "infinito" (en lugar de oro).

Si el Estado va a por tu oro, se convierte en un delicuente. No está justificado expropiarlo por el "bien común". Si no que es justo lo contrario, el bien de unos pocos privilegiados. Lo cual es criminal. Da igual el "color" que sea.

Es una pena lo de Glint Pay. Sería mucho mejor tener lo poco que tengamos en una cuenta basada en oro, y luego ir convirtiendo poco a poco para las compras. Para el usuario no hay mucha diferencia, pero para la economía sería muy bueno limitar la oferta monetaria que expanden los bancos generando ciclos económicos. Por eso se la habrán "cepillado", no se puede tolerar tal competencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Germinal84: Yo NO tengo NADA en contra de quienes argumenten desde una base histórica y que luego empleen su subjetividad si quieren, pero NO se pueden adulterar los hechos históricos. Sólo te diré que España habría sido muy distinta si el Plan Marshall NO hubiera pasado de LARGO de nuestro país... Hasta en eso los americanos dejaron de ayudarnos. De todas formas, como bien dice el forero nsdn, el tema de la Guerra Civil está bien para debatirlo de "pasada", pero NO para que sea lo "normal" en este hilo, de manera que invito a TODOS a dejarlo estar y que cada cual piense al respecto como le parezca. Y el que quiera seguir por ese derrotero puede abrir un hilo sobre el mismo en el foro.

Lo que TODOS debemos tener muy claro, tanto los "azulones" como los "rojos" o como "otros" que NO tenemos afinidad con esos "colores", es que los Estados suelen DEPREDAR sobre sus ciudadanos y sus posesiones cuando tienen NECESIDAD de hacerlo, así que mejor dejar de defender "ideologías" que acaban volviéndose contra sus "valedores" y centrarnos más en DEFENDER lo que es NUESTRO.

Saludos.


----------



## halconx (2 Oct 2019)

La guerra civil se debate en otros hilos. Esto va sobre el precio del oro y tiene toda la pinta de que hoy vamos a atacar los 1500.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2019)

Hola, Halconx: Te equivocas... Yo soy el creador y principal mantenedor de estos hilos y, obviamente, conozco los motivos que me impulsaron a llevarlos a cabo. SIEMPRE en el PRIMER post indico los temas que se van a tratar y que NO se ciñen sólo al tratamiento de los MPs y ese es precisamente el éxito que tiene este hilo.

Lo que NO quita para que me guste más centrarme en los temas económicos y financieros, a fin de cuentas son los que más afectan a nuestros bolsillos.

Hecha esta aclaración NECESARIA, y pasando a lo que comentas, parece que este mes de Octubre se presenta sumamente BAJISTA para las Bolsas y eso se debería notar en las cotizaciones de los MPs y de hecho ya lo está haciendo. Hace unos minutos, el Oro en los $1493,50 y la Plata en los $17,433. Y aprovecho para dejaros un artículo que apunta en esa dirección...

A Gold Pullback Is Nearing Completion

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (2 Oct 2019)

A ver señores...k Franco y sus coetáneos están para pocas putas y yates ya...

Honremos las respectivas memorias de unos y otros haciendo algo de pastuki para uso carnavalero de estos cuerpos k iwalmente acabarán por zamparse los gusanos.

Plís.


----------



## Erzam (2 Oct 2019)

halconx dijo:


> La guerra civil se debate en otros hilos. Esto va sobre el precio del oro y tiene toda la pinta de que hoy vamos a atacar los 1500.



Ya los tiene.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos a ver, estupeharto, en cualquier libro de Historia, y no hace falta que sea español, se recoge que en España hubo un Golpe de Estado los días 17/18 de Julio de 1936 y llevado a cabo por una parte de las Fuerzas Armadas contra el Régimen de la Segunda República. Y eso llevó a la Guerra Civil como NO podía ser de otra forma...
> 
> Otra cosa muy distinta, y que daría para un amplio debate, son las múltiples causas que la provocaron e imagino que te refieres a esto.
> 
> Saludos.



Precisamente no fue un golpe de estado porque lo que había no era un gobierno, sino una imposición, falseando las votaciones y asesinando a la oposición. Era todo un contubernio que acabó explotando.
El golpe de estado fue anterior y de tantos asesinatos y manipulaciones, conflictos y "sin vivir", acabó generando un odio generalizado que derivó en guerra civil.
No pasó unos años antes (la guerra), aún dándose análogas circunstancias, porque ese odio todavía no estaba tan maduro para tal punto. Pero acabó llegando.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Oct 2019)

Y dicho esto, el hilo es sobre el oro y se comentan hechos relacionados como puede se este y otros más actuales.
No es que haya que centrarse en ese tema. Una vez expuestos algunos datos, cada cual que se informe por su cuenta.

Es un tema que tiene más relación de la que pueda parecer, ya que se llevaron el oro (que era una posesión de la nación) a Rusia. Más lo que expoliaron a Mexico. Por otro lado llevan un tiempo mareando con desenterrar muertos para manipular a votontos y están trayendo el tema de nuevo a la actualidad. 

En fin que cada uno se informe bien por su cuenta y que no se crea lo que le han contado en su día o lo que pregonan los medios interesados, que es lo que hay que hacer con todo en la vida, informarse bien uno mismo y analizar.


----------



## tristezadeclon (2 Oct 2019)

el dow cayendo el 2%, ya sabeis lo q tocaría dentro de un rato si cayera hasta el 2.5%

en ese mismo momento se produciría un hecho milagroso q riete tu de lourdes o fatima, en cuestión de apenas una hora el dow reviviría y se pondría en positivo con descojone del plunge protection team incluido y san algoritmo bendito mediante


----------



## Forcopula (2 Oct 2019)

Me parece bien que se hable en parte de historia, igual que se habla un poco de Bitcoin, de economía, de las relaciones internacionales, algo de política...
Pero a lo panfleteros que sólo saben repartir su publicidad (que sólo les agrada a los de su misma ideología), en el hilo PRINCIPAL tienen hilos para aburrirse de hablar sobre el tema.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2019)

Hola, tristezadeclon: Puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero me parece que este mes las Bolsas pueden darse un "PORRAZO" de aúpa... Fíjate que he puesto el ojo en un S&P 500 en torno a los 2775 puntos. Otra cosa es si llega ahí... Repito que en Octubre hay muchos eventos que van a provocar una fuerte volatilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Oct 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Me parece bien que se hable en parte de historia, igual que se habla un poco de Bitcoin, de economía, de las relaciones internacionales, algo de política...
> Pero a lo panfleteros que sólo saben repartir su publicidad (que sólo les agrada a los de su misma ideología), en el hilo PRINCIPAL tienen hilos para aburrirse de hablar sobre el tema.
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk



Efectivamente, un poco de información es bienvenida. No es apropiado extenderse con este tipo de temas controvertidos y que no son el tema central del hilo y sobre todo tratando con respeto al personal.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2019)

Y pasando a lo que nos interesa a la mayoría de los que andamos por este hilo, el Oro en los $1507,15 y la Plata en los $17,642. Está teniendo un mejor comportamiento la Plata que el Oro en las actual caída de las Bolsas y eso es algo que NO acabo de entender... A estas alturas el Oro debiera estar bastante más arriba y NO en "tierra de nadie"...

En fin, que habrá que seguir armándose de Paciencia... y también ver el lado positivo de estar posicionado en algo SÓLIDO.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (2 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y pasando a lo que nos interesa a la mayoría de los que andamos por este hilo, el Oro en los $1507,15 y la Plata en los $17,642. Está teniendo un mejor comportamiento la Plata que el Oro en las actual caída de las Bolsas y eso es algo que NO acabo de entender... A estas alturas el Oro debiera estar bastante más arriba y NO en "tierra de nadie"...
> 
> En fin, que habrá que seguir armándose de Paciencia... y también ver el lado positivo de estar posicionado en algo SÓLIDO.
> 
> Saludos.



Quien el mayor enemigo de las bolsas y el dinero temeroso Fernando? ahy esta la respuesta y si con una bota no valía ahora le han puesto dos al cuello a ver si pueden parar, desmotivar etc, con todos los datos habidos anteriormente y en esta semana un mínimo de 1600 u mas, y con tendencia mas alcista aun, tendría que estar y a eso le tienen miedo mas al oro que a la plata, es que quieren todo y se saben grandes e intocables, pero todo cerdo tiene su san Benito, antes o después.
Siempre se hablo de manipulación pero ya ha pasado a otros niveles, es descarado igual que los cierres USA


----------



## LadyBug (2 Oct 2019)

*Se ponen en marcha acciones colectivas en EEUU para defender a los inversores en oro*


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# GOLDGOLD: NO pasa NADA y sigue aportando al hilo. Tú has expresado tu opinión y punto, pero quizás debieras haber utilizado otras "formas" y que es lo que han hecho otros conforeros de tu misma ideología.

# angel220: Hay una FORTÍSIMA DEBILIDAD en las Bolsas y se ha podido comprobar en el cierre de las estadounidenses. Han intentando tirarlas para arriba y se les han venido abajo en los últimos momentos... Creo que vamos a ver una corrección muy seria, pero también te digo que NO me "extrañaría" NADA que las Bolsas americanas después se recobrarán y marcarán nuevos máximos históricos. Posiblemente, antes de finalizar el año.

Vivimos en un auténtico Matrix y hay que ser conscientes de que somos muy pocos los que tenemos una cierta capacidad para discernir cuál puede ser la REALIDAD y NO esa "virtual" que casi todo el mundo se "traga"... Por consiguiente, sigo animando a quienes nos leen a seguir haciendo los "deberes" en las medidas de sus posibilidades. En el aspecto monetario, si no se puede comprar Oro, se puede hacerlo con la Plata y que es más asequible para el bolsillo medio.

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Oct 2019)

tengo algunos Karlillos de 12 €....no sé si venderlos y convertirlos en oro...¿ los conservariais como reserva Madmaxista ?....creo que fuera de España no tendrian mucha salida, de ahi mi probable decisión....


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2019)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Yo todavía conservo TODOS los que compré... Con el tiempo han sido un buen TIMAZO. Sin embargo, he decidido conservarlos fiel a mí actual posición de NO vender NADA de los MPs que he adquirido. Más adelante, y en función del precio que se alcance, ya decidiremos si "intercambiar" parte de los mismos por otros bienes tangibles que puedan interesarme.

En tu caso, pues casi te diría que los vendieras y con el dinero obtenido adquirieras MPs FÍSICOS. Para una situación "madmaxista" entiendo que valdría más la Plata pura, pero en cualquier caso SIEMPRE tendría VALOR, independientemente del "formato" que tuviera. En el Viejo Oeste los cubiertos de Plata estaban muy valorados, por darte un ejemplo histórico.

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (2 Oct 2019)

Hace tiempo que no participo en el hilo por falta de tiempo, hoy he estado leyendo bastantes páginas seguidas y me he encontrado un montón de mensajes de este elemento obsesionado con los "rojos", comunistas, anarquistas, gudaris y todos los que defendieron el gobierno LEGÍTIMO.
Yo tengo claro una cosa, los artífices del golpe de estado fascista del 36 y los que lo justifican (incluidos los miembros de los partidos políticos herederos del régimen terrorista) son los únicos responsables de TODAS las muertes de carácter político que se han dado desde entonces hasta la actualidad. Esa es mi opinión.
Espero que el monotema y discursito anticomunista no de más de sí, que ya cansa.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2019)

Hola, GOLDGOLD: Esa misma preocupación la tenemos muchos... TODO NO puede estar en MPs y Bancolchón. Y pocas entidades financieras ofrecen unas mínimas garantías de "Confianza". Voy a dejar el enlace a un ejemplo de, quizás, la única Caja con "cara y ojos"...

- Así se salvó Caixa Ontinyent de la devastadora crisis económica

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Oct 2019)

Y si tuvieran el 10 % aún estarían mejor. Actualmente no tienen casi nada... 0,


----------



## scratch (3 Oct 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no participo en el hilo por falta de tiempo, hoy he estado leyendo bastantes páginas seguidas y me he encontrado un montón de mensajes de este elemento obsesionado con los "rojos", comunistas, anarquistas, gudaris y todos los que defendieron el gobierno LEGÍTIMO.
> Yo tengo claro una cosa, los artífices del golpe de estado fascista del 36 y los que lo justifican (incluidos los miembros de los partidos políticos herederos del régimen terrorista) son los únicos responsables de TODAS las muertes de carácter político que se han dado desde entonces hasta la actualidad. Esa es mi opinión.
> Espero que el monotema y discursito anticomunista no de más de sí, que ya cansa.



Ni una puta verdad has dicho, tú no tienes vergüenza ni la has conocido.
Por cierto, tienes la cara de hormigón armado. Sueltas tu discursito y los demás a callar "que ya cansa", el tema había quedado zanjado, has venido TÚ a dar por culo otra vez.


----------



## stuka (3 Oct 2019)

Hoy, octubre de 2019…hay una corriente masiva de amor al oro. Claro, se está viendo –ahora- que los billetes de Monopoly cagados como pedos son lo que son. Incrementado el temor por la largamente anunciada (lo que hace sospechar) madre de todas las tormentas.

Hasta ayer mismo, los “entendidos” manifestaban que los Tíos Gilitos eran unos losers, mientras los Warren Buffett arrejuntaban sacas jugando al casino.

Y con las dichosas cryptos, ya si acaso consultamos a un vidente.

No es la única cagada, no. Cuando la resaca de la burbuja inmobiliaria, aquí se urgía a retirar los papeles del banco por miedo al corralito. No pasó nada. También se decía que los zulos los regalarían con tapas de yogur. Mejor nos reímos.



Y todo eso en un foro de “economía”.

A ver si os aclaráis, hijos de puta. Falláis más que una escopeta de feria.

Reconoced al menos que no tenéis ni zorra idea.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2019)

Bueno, como dijo Pío Baroja: "Dejemos las conclusiones para los IMBÉCILES". Y REPORTADO.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2019)

Aquí se explica de forma DETALLADA la MANIPULACIÓN que existe en el Oro...

- Bank Gold Price Manipulation Continues | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (3 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aquí se explica de forma DETALLADA la MANIPULACIÓN que existe en el Oro...
> 
> - Bank Gold Price Manipulation Continues | Zero Hedge
> 
> Saludos.



Tal como vas leyéndolo te da asco y vergüenza de quien lo realiza, y quien lo autoriza y consiente. Como siempre EL MERCADO ES SOBERANO y no esta manipulado


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (3 Oct 2019)

A mí me llamó un agente para que invirtiera en oro desde 1.000€, decía que iba a "full", que esperaba que bajo las nuevas coyunturas mundiales el precio del oro experimentase un aumento. Le deseé suerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2019)

Hola, angel220: Es que leyendo el artículo te das cuenta de porqué el Oro NO está en estos momentos en los $1600 o más arriba... En cualquier caso, es algo que acabará llegando y, más tarde, se "fundirán" los máximos. Estamos recorriendo un camino "minado" y se debe hacer con lentitud y presteza. Lo bueno de esta situación es que, como bien dice estupeharto, va dando margen para que más gente se vaya incorporando a nuestro "gremio" y también para seguir comprando a aquellos que andan escasos de este MP por estos lares.

# Cojon_Vicent: Es que el Oro tampoco es para todo el mundo. Hay que "entenderlo" y sino es así lo mejor es hacer lo que ha hecho Vd. A mí casi continuamente me llaman del banco y de otras entidades ofreciéndome unos "productos" que yo entiendo que son PURA MIERDA... Mí reacción es igual que la suya, pero con la diferencia de que NO les deseo Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Quemado (3 Oct 2019)

Hola a todos.

Esta noticia me parece... curiosa al menos.

Un alto mando del Partido Comunista Chino, detenido por tener en casa 13 toneladas de oro en sobornos

¿Dónde irán ahora esas 13.5 toneladas de oro y el dinero (¿en divisas?) encontrado?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2019)

Hola, Quemado: La noticia en sí me parece "excesiva" por la cantidad de Oro que se declara que poseía ese individuo. Eso es algo que NUNCA podremos verificar puesto que China se caracteriza por una gran opacidad.

Tú pregunta es fácil de responder: a las "arcas" del Estado y más en un país donde existe una larga tradición confiscatoria.

Saludos.


----------



## Me_opongo (3 Oct 2019)

Hola, en este blog, hablando del sistema para fijar el precio del oro...

¿Quién decide el precio del oro? - Sociedad Española de Metales Preciosos de Inversión

... dicen entre el texto expuesto, que: 

-----------------------------------------------

Precio fixing en la actualidad

En la actualidad, los responsables de la fijación del precio del oro en el mercado de Londres son 15: Bank of China, Bank of Communications, Coins ‘N’Things, Goldman Sachs, HSBC Bank USA, Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC), INTL FCStone, Jane Street Global Trading LLC, JPMorgan Chase Bank London Branch, Koch Supply anf Trading LP, Marex Financial Limited, Morgan Stanley, Standard Chartered Bank, The Bank of Nova Scotia y el Toronto Dominion Bank.

Uno de ellos presenta un precio cercano al spot y los demás responden elevándolo o bajándolo, en función de las órdenes de compra o venta que tengan de sus clientes.
----------------------------------------

Bueno, yo que soy muy ignorante en cuestiones económicas, veo ahí varias entidades envueltas repetitivamente en grandes escándalos financieros. 

Y por ejemplo JPMorgan, claramente responsable de alteración del precio de los metales preciosos, y todavía pendiente de muchas resoluciones judiciales al respecto, y con varios de sus ejecutivos que ya han aceptado su implicación y culpa en ello. 

Algunos ni me suenan, pero me pregunto / os pregunto a los que controláis, ¿han puesto al zorro a cuidar de las gallinas?. ¿A la mafia económica?. 

¿Creéis que cambiarán el sistema para fijar el precio del oro/MPs?. 

¿Se os ocurre el bosquejo de algún sistema que fuese justo, no manipulable y realista?. 

Gracias. 

Saludos. 






Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NicoTesla (3 Oct 2019)

Pelotazo p'arriba del oro ...


----------



## angel220 (3 Oct 2019)

Que vergüenza en los indices USA que manipulación, con todos los indicadores "dando noticias maravillosas" y los indices sin parar de subir, y los europeos primos hermanos. Nadie se da cuenta o nadie quiere darse cuenta, cuando llegue la criba va a ser una masacre para muchos.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Oct 2019)

Quemado dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esta noticia me parece... curiosa al menos.
> 
> ...



Creo que al chino ese lo conocían en su barrio como Ling Gote


----------



## estupeharto (3 Oct 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Hola, en este blog, hablando del sistema para fijar el precio del oro...
> 
> ¿Quién decide el precio del oro? - Sociedad Española de Metales Preciosos de Inversión
> 
> ...



Pues sí, exactamente, los zorros son los que dirigen el cotarro.
Pero tienen un problema, por mucho que manipulen, llegará un momento que la economía dirá "hasta aquí". Al final todo el mundo va viendo el plumero.

No pueden engañar a todos todo el tiempo.
Lo llevan al extremo los cabrones, pero acaba petando.
Así que, según lo veo, cada cual debe preocuparse de tomar sus posiciones y cultivar su jardín, para que cuando llegue el momento, no se hayan fumado tus ahorros.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Me_opongo: Es fácil responder a lo que planteas:

1.- Desde luego, las ZORRAS están al "cuidado" del GALLINERO... Hay numerosas sentencias judiciales contra varias de esas entidades bancarias, pero NI PUTO CASO... Les sale más a cuenta pagar las sanciones y seguir MANIPULANDO el mercado a su antojo. Les resulta MUCHO MÁS BARATO.

2.- No nos hablan continuamente del "libre mercado", pues eso debería aplicarse a los mercados de MPs y, en general, a los de Materias Primas. Luego está también el auténtico PROBLEMA: los DERIVADOS y la SALVAJE ESPECULACIÓN que producen y alterando sustancialmente TODOS los mercados. Yo acabaría prohibiéndolos o, desde luego, delimitando mucho la capacidad de poder asumir riesgos a sabiendas de que NO se va a poder responder si las cosas NO les salen cómo han "calculado"... si es que lo hacen, que esa es otra...

# angel220: La reacción de los mercados americanos ha sido la lógica a las 16:00 hs. cuando se ha publicado un pésimo ISM de Servicios... El IMBÉCIL de Trump parece ignorar que se está cargando la Economía americana con su estúpida Guerra Comercial. Y, ya antes de empezar a negociar el próximo día 10, se ha permitido amenazar de nuevo a China, es decir la mejor forma de "motivar" para negociar...

Y sobre las Bolsas NO hagas mucho caso. Ya comenté el pasado mes que íbamos a tener una fuerte Volatilidad durante este mes de Octubre.

Saludos.


----------



## Me_opongo (3 Oct 2019)

Pues ahora Trump, comienza su guerra con Europa.

Siento poner un link a El País, pero bueno las noticias andan por todas partes.

Trump impondrá aranceles a los aviones de Airbus y al queso, vino y aceite español

Ya ha conseguido un puro a la CEE por beneficiar a Airbus. 7.500 millones. No sé si se podrá recurrir.

Aranceles del 10% para aviones europeos, 25% a algunos productos agrícolas.

España afectada, claro!.

Güano para todos, y para USA también. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tristezadeclon (3 Oct 2019)

maravilloso programa el de hoy, una auténtica obra de arte, además con mucho sentido del humor, y el invitado todo un descubrimiento para mi, menudo personajazo, no se ni como les dejan decir todo lo q han soltado, chapeau


----------



## Metalcuck (3 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Quemado: La noticia en sí me parece "excesiva" por la cantidad de Oro que se declara que poseía ese individuo. Eso es algo que NUNCA podremos verificar puesto que China se caracteriza por una gran opacidad.
> 
> Tú pregunta es fácil de responder: a las "arcas" del Estado y más en un país donde existe una larga tradición confiscatoria.
> 
> Saludos.



Es creible,no era el alcalde de villarubia de arriba sino de Cantón y los alcaldes en china son los que obtienen dinero con construcción y permisos literalmente en plena burbuja,es la misma noticia del video que pasaron el otro dia


----------



## angel220 (4 Oct 2019)

Como salgan buenos o solo mediocres los datos USA de dentro de un rato a los metales y en especial al oro le van a atizar.
Dedos cruzados Suerte

USA
nominas no agrícola datos malos
tasa desempleo bien
a ver como selo toman


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Oct 2019)

Stablecoins Backed by Precious Metals — How Do They Work?

Un listado de las criptos respaldadas en oro que hay actualmente. Es lo mas parecido a un banco con coeficiente de caja al 100%, salvo que no hacen prestamos. Por ahora...

Sigo pensando que el futuro va en esa direccion, emision de dinero privado respaldado en oro.

Ojo, no estoy recomendando nada, solo informo y aprovecho para recordar que lo que da valor a la cripto es el oro, no el token que lo representa y por tanto, estas criptos, tienen riesgo contraparte


----------



## esseri (4 Oct 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Stablecoins Backed by Precious Metals — How Do They Work?
> 
> Un listado de las criptos respaldadas en oro que hay actualmente. Es lo mas parecido a un banco con coeficiente de caja al 100%, salvo que no hacen prestamos. Por ahora...
> 
> ...



Aunke veo k vas pillando conforme se acercan a tu terreno...no importa k no presten, no hace falta : El cryptosistema ya tiene proyectos especializados en ello k admiten txapas ( tokens ) como colateral.

Lo importante es el poder de esa tokenización de activos y su aceptación...el colateral k respalde esas emisiones, es subjetivo ( al agrado y medida de cada cual )

p.d. El riesgo de contraparte es evidente...pero es k estás hablando de oro EN CUSTODIA - o como referencia - . Sea cual sea el formato en el k expreses ese acuerdo , lo tendrá.


----------



## Desconocido (4 Oct 2019)

Pues tras un pequeño shock se está recuperando, así que a lo mejor no andas desencaminado.


----------



## esseri (4 Oct 2019)

En el caso de las linkadas , referenciadas a Oro.

Habrás de repasarte cada opción para saber en qué condiciones concretas.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Oct 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Aunke veo k vas pillando conforme se acercan a tu terreno...no importa k no presten, no hace falta : El cryptosistema ya tiene proyectos especializados en ello k admiten txapas ( tokens ) como colateral.
> 
> Lo importante es el poder de esa tokenización de activos y su aceptación...el colateral k respalde esas emisiones, es subjetivo ( al agrado y medida de cada cual )
> 
> p.d. El riesgo de contraparte es evidente...pero es k estás hablando de oro EN CUSTODIA - o como referencia - . Sea cual sea el formato en el k expreses ese acuerdo , lo tendrá.



Que va, no compro criptos... Yo últimamente solo gasto en mi refugio madmaxista, herramientas y estoy mirando algun terreno más por la zona.

El resto de criptos no tiene riesgo custodio porque son irredimibles, son simplemente tokens que tienen precio porque hay gente que cree que ese es el "dinero del futuro". Buena forma de resolver el riesgo custodio: no hay nada que custodiar...

De las criptos de la lista, hay varias redimibles en oro. Lo que me refiero es que apenas hay diferencia a los primeros billetes redimibles en oro que emitían los bancos privados en su momento. La diferencia es que las criptos redimibles en oro permiten una auditoría simultánea del oro en custodia y de la cantidad de tokens existente, algo imposible con las emisiones de papel moneda redimible en oro de los bancos.

De hecho, fue esta imposibilidad de una auditoria simultánea del oro en custodia y del token que lo representa el origen de la reserva fraccionaria. La auditoría simultanea, llegaba en forma de corrida bancaria. Por este motivo, me parece que hay futuro en este tipo de criptos ya que la posibilidad de una auditoría simultáneamente dificulta mucho trampear el sistema .


----------



## esseri (4 Oct 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Que va, no compro criptos...



Ya,ya...por "pillando" me refería a "concétos" , "aromas". 

Tienes txapas referenciadas a TODO lo k se te pueda ocurrir . El famoso Petro sin ir más lejos y por ser explícito...pero también todo tipo de comodities ( en puertos francos sin impuestos, por ejemplo...y hasta almacén , grupajes de salida k establecer a meses vista en función del precio y hasta currelas includeds ), arte ( ej : un 0,001% de un picasso ) , ladrillo around the world, plantas...lo k se te ocurra - y todo ello redimible -. Y por supuesto a todo tipo de servicios ( utilidad ) k no representan dinero alguno, sino , igual k en un trato de custodia metalera , contratos p2p - de ahí lo del poder de la tokenización , la aceptación, y tól sermón... -.

Aunke alguna de esas a las k te refieres sí representan dinero...y con múltiples propiedades, por cierto  ...pero "end oxtópik" por ese lado, k se lía la cosa ).

---->>>>

Por cierto...hoy he visto ( Ahora es legal falsificar billetes ) k andan alertando desde la castuza oficial de billetes falsos k no son tales, pues "avisan" - en inglés - de k no son auténticos. Sumando a depósitos negativos, reconocimientos faciales a cada esquina ...o la tormenta ferpekta de new-mega-krisis k nos están panfleteando a toda media - en lugar de con los eufemismos históricamente habituales -... pues nada...k nos van a salvar ( cómo,no... ellos mismos ! ) del fiat malo malísimo de la muélte...y k preparándose para la lluvia de tokens a medida del señor cliente en 3,2,1...

Suerte por esos lares.


----------



## Lottokenia (4 Oct 2019)

Hola , alguien sabe cómo va y en qué consiste lo de la "" moneda paxos gold " ? 
Existen otras ? Cómo están reguladas ? 
Gracias a todos 
Paquetazo , tastas , Esseri , PM etc , sabéis de cryptos , me podéis informar por 
favor ? 
Graciasss


----------



## Lottokenia (4 Oct 2019)

y spielzeug , veo que sabes del tema .


----------



## estupeharto (5 Oct 2019)

Esa es otra opción. No hay muchas que valgan la pena.
Pero también tiene su contraparte. Impuestos en la compra, en la venta y en la tenencia. Si tienes que irte no te lo puedes llevar. Liquidarlo a buen precio si lo necesitas de forma urgente, es difícil.
En caso de que vengan inestabilidades varias, te lo pueden okupar, y el Malgobierno requisar o gravar leoninamente.

A mí con esta gentuza política y con la super tormenta que nos va a caer a lo largo y ancho de los próximos 20 años, me da yuyu invertir en propiedades.....


----------



## angel220 (5 Oct 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 4 de octubre de 2019


----------



## timi (5 Oct 2019)

buenos dias

dejo esto

More Than 50% Of The Mighty Permian’s 2018 Oil Production Has Vaporized – SRSrocco Report

Por último, mientras los estadounidenses continúan gritando, gritando y discutiendo sobre qué partido debería ganar las elecciones presidenciales el próximo año, deberían estar más preocupados por la ENERGÍA que impulsa a toda la economía. *Cuando la producción de petróleo de esquisto bituminoso en Estados Unidos alcanza su punto máximo y comienza a colapsar, no hay un PLAN B para la Reserva Federal y los bancos centrales. * Imprimir dinero cuando la producción de petróleo se dirija al sur se parecerá mucho más a lo que está ocurriendo en Venezuela de lo que experimentamos desde la última crisis financiera de 2008.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# angel220: Gracias por colocar el COT. Su lectura me parece positiva, pero es que éste indicador ya NO es tan fiable como lo era en el pasado. Además, se publica con retraso y NUNCA sabemos lo que tienen "tramado" desde el cierre del Martes... Yo lo sigo, pero ya te digo que NO le doy mucho crédito, fuera de seguir "contemplando" los Cortos que tienen abiertos y que son una clara declaración de "intenciones".

Pasando a otra cosa, angel220, ya viste la reacción de los mercados antes y después de las 14:30 horas cuando se dio ayer el dato del empleo USA. Antes de esa hora la Economía estaba hecha unos "zorros" y después NO. Muy gracioso lo sucedido en apenas segundos... Además, si analizas el dato tampoco fue para "tirar cohetes": se creó un poco menos del empleo esperado, pero en línea con lo que deseaba el mercado, por tanto NO se justifica esa "euforia"...

En lo personal, me fue bien, porque decidí abrir durante la mañana varios largos en el Mini Ibex35 y ponerlos a la venta en los minutos previos y también justo a la hora de la publicación del dato. Una jugada a "cara y cruz" que me salió bien y que habría podido salir bastante mal, pero por simple "intuición" me esperaba la "jugada". Eso NO quita para que siga siendo MUY PESIMISTA para los mercados hasta bien entrado el mes de Noviembre, a no ser que los americanos y chinorris firmen una "Paz" momentánea. Desde luego, Pekín está en esa línea y sigue comprando grandes cantidades de Soja a los EE.UU., así que ya veremos. Si se diera un acuerdo de "mínimos", las Bolsas se lo tomarían bastante bien o eso me parece en estos momentos.

Y os dejo otro buen artículo...

Los 'activos tóxicos' vuelven a capitalizar la inversión y ponen en ebullición el mercado de divisas

Vale la pena que lo "diseccionéis"... Y podéis comprobar que al USD en estos momentos NO hay quién le haga sombra y menos las monedas "inconsistentes" dentro del Sistema financiero mundial. Total, entre elegir el USD y el Yuan NO hay "color"...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (5 Oct 2019)

Lottokenia dijo:


> Hola , alguien sabe cómo va y en qué consiste lo de la "" moneda paxos gold " ?
> Existen otras ? Cómo están reguladas ?
> Gracias a todos
> Paquetazo , tastas , Esseri , PM etc , sabéis de cryptos , me podéis informar por
> ...



Accede a su info oficial , consulta y decide. No hay otra.


----------



## Pintxen (5 Oct 2019)

scratch dijo:


> Ni una puta verdad has dicho, tú no tienes vergüenza ni la has conocido.
> Por cierto, tienes la cara de hormigón armado. Sueltas tu discursito y los demás a callar "que ya cansa", el tema había quedado zanjado, has venido TÚ a dar por culo otra vez.



Ya se ve el respeto que tienes tú y los de tu misma ideología a la opinión de los demás! Eso es democracia, si señor!!!
Podré opinar, no? Por lo menos yo no insulto. En fin.
Dejando zanjada esta polémica tan desagradable una pregunta:
Por qué ya aparece en todos los medios, incluidos los massmierda que para el 2.020 se espera otra crisis? Por qué esta vez están avisando? Por qué la gente habla de ello, si en las anteriores crisis la gente de a pié no se enteró dela siuación hasta que la tuvo encima?


----------



## Silver94 (5 Oct 2019)

Yo leo y veo que os medios comentan que viene otra crisis, pero que a la gente se la pela. Siguen con su futbol y sus programas de tv.

No se si no lo creen, si les da igual, si no se acuerdan de hace diez años o que, pero veo pasotismo total.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2019)

Hola, Pintxen: Respecto a lo que preguntas, es que se ve venir... Ya la "pronostiqué" yo allá por el 2013 y está escrito... Entra dentro de los ciclos económicos. ¿Por qué ahora están AVISANDO? Quizás, porque hasta el más "tonto" de los economistas ve venir esa Recesión y, probablemente, porque vaya a ser MUCHO MÁS DURA.

De todas formas, sirve de poco a nivel general porque la gente está a otras "cosas" más interesantes para ellos y que lo son MUCHO MENOS para sus intereses económicos, pero ya sabemos cuál es el nivel medio del españolito en cuanto a su educación financiera... Sin embargo, en los últimos datos publicados se observa una mayor tasa de ahorro en las familias y eso también dice MUCHO... ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (5 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # angel220: Gracias por colocar el COT. Su lectura me parece positiva, pero es que éste indicador ya NO es tan fiable como lo era en el pasado. Además, se publica con retraso y NUNCA sabemos lo que tienen "tramado" desde el cierre del Martes... Yo lo sigo, pero ya te digo que NO le doy mucho crédito, fuera de seguir "contemplando" los Cortos que tienen abiertos y que son una clara declaración de "intenciones".
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando , si lo vi (y me sorprendió por la calidad de los datos) que en dos minutos todo lo que era negro se volvió blanco, no paso ni por el gris, yo pienso que hasta noviembre del 2020 cuando estén las presidenciales USA vamos a ver muchas "euforias" del tipo de las del viernes.
Los datos de las nominas no agrícola fueron malos, y la tasa de desempleo mejor pero regulin, regulan, las previsiones las hacen un poco bajas para que parezcan mejores, y ya llevan tiempo haciéndolas a la baja, y los indices europeos como si las tasas no importaran a seguir estela.
Lo que me sorprendió fue que no le atizaran mas a los metales oro/plata mas, ya que buscan cualquier excusa, para bajarlos, ni los aranceles a Europa ha sido motivo de subida, lo que si es impresionante es la dureza del dólar, me quito el sombrero ya me lo dijiste hace meses y yo que creía que iba a ser mas blando.
Pero se denota que cuando los metales están subiendo, y ya solo hacen por alguna noticia favorable, salen posiciones cortas como perros de presa, a parar la subida y corregir lo que lleve y controlando al precio que los amos han marcado,(el mercado o los mercados están totalmente manipulados), lo que no entiendo (si lo entiendo) es por que les han dejado ser tan descarados, siempre estuvieron pero lo hicieron mas disimuladamente, se les nota con patente de corso.

En los mercados USA, ya lleva tiempo que no hay entrada de dinero nuevo (en el europeo tampoco) mas bien es recompra de acciones por parte de las empresas gracias a las inyecciones que tienen de los QE, tengo una duda y me gustaría que alguien opinara o me diera luz. ¿Si las empresas están en recompra y ya llevan buena tajada comprada y si siguen con los QE mayor tajada, que hace falta para que explote (quitando que los QE se acaben), la oferta de acciones sera minima para no ser adsorbida en caso de desplome, ya que en vez de bajar un 3 bajaría un 0,75y en 3 días en vez de un 9 seria un 2,25 podría considerarse una corrección, que se les esta regalando las empresas a ellas mismas con fondos públicos,(prestamos que si salen mal se vuelven públicos) si fueran eficientes aun, pero no lo son a un 70%?

P.D.:No había visto tu ultimo post Fernando lo del ahorro es por el miedo y los grandes riesgos a la hora de invertir y poca transparencia (de los medios de inversion y seguridad que dan), ya que en vez de incentivar, el emprendimiento (que es de lo que se supone que van los QE y las LITRONAS), lo único que han conseguido es meter miedo al ahorrador y generar el efecto contrario.
En españa montar un negocio (empresa o autónomo)en estos momentos es para pensarlo no una sino 3 veces e invertir (invertir no especular) en bolsa no digamos y cuanto mas impuestos pongan menos van a recaudar y lo saben, pero siguen a lo suyo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2019)

Hola, angel220: Yo NO lo veo tan "claro" como tú... Me explico: si los EE.UU. entran en Recesión y se llega con ella a las elecciones presidenciales, tanto Trump como el "Estado Profundo" (incluso con su actual "división") lo tienen MUY COMPLICADO... Es más, Trump NI DE COÑA saldría reelegido. ¿Van a poder "pelear" contra ello en ese dilatado espacio de tiempo? Pues, la verdad, es que me da la sensación de que NO.

Este IMBÉCIL de Trump va a acelerar lo que se veía venir con su estúpida Guerra Comercial o al menos en cómo la comenzó y también en cómo la está extendiendo por el resto del mundo. Eso acabará reflejándose en los resultados empresariales a medida que vayan transcurriendo los trimestres. Y es que con los datos actuales sabemos que a medio plazo NO van a ser buenos y, probablemente, MALOS...

Pronto tendremos los primeros resultados empresariales del trimestre en los EE.UU. y entiendo que aún NO debieran ser excesivamente malos, puesto que los EE.UU. han estado más avanzados en el ciclo económico y, por lo tanto, parten desde una mejor posición.

Yo pronto me sentaré a analizar -para mí- los mercados americanos, entre otras cosas porque me gustaría colocar unos Cortos que ahora me parecen un poco "tempranos". Me gustaría ver el S&P 500 en unos niveles más elevados.

Lo que preguntas NO me parece "importante"... ¿Por qué? Sencillo: "ellos" -los que sean...- hacen el "guiso" y también se lo "comen", de manera que la mayor parte de la Comunidad inversora "PINTA" UNA MIERDA... Sin las recompras corporativas, más las "ayuditas" de la FED, ¿dónde crees que estarían los índices estadounidenses? Pues donde acabarán yendo, más tarde o más temprano... de eso NO tengo duda.

Respecto al USD, te diré que vigilo mucho a esa Divisa porque cuando acabe girándose lo hará de forma violenta... Ya ha sucedido en anteriores ocasiones. Bien, a pesar de la indudable fortaleza que muestra el USD, hay dos Divisas contra las que NO puede: el Yen Japonés y el Franco Suizo... Contra la primera pierde un -6,13% a 1 año y en el caso de la segunda gana un mísero +0,37%. Ese es un dato MUY IMPORTANTE y que se tiene que tener en cuenta. En los considerados activos "refugio" NO sólo se encuentra el Oro...

Y la próxima semana se presenta muy VOLÁTIL, a pesar de los cierres de ayer en los mercados de valores. Los próximos días 10 y 11, los EE.UU. y China vuelven a negociar y éste último país lleva a un "primer espada", el Viceprimer Ministro Liu He... A "bote pronto", y conociendo las "salidas" de Trump, NO parece que se vaya a alcanzar un acuerdo, perooooo vamos a estar expectantes...

El Martes y el Miércoles hablará Powell... Y ese último día se publican las Actas del FOMC de Septiembre y que suelen dar una mejor "foto" de lo que sucedió en la reunión de la FED...

angel220, está claro que algunos hogares están ahorrando por la sencilla razón de que oyen lo que oyen, ven lo que ven en las empresas en las que trabajan y también más de lo mismo en los que son autónomos (mi hijo lo es, de momento...). Yo mismo he incrementado mi posición ahorradora para amortiguar unos casi seguros menores ingresos, así que pienso que muchos están haciendo lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (5 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, angel220: Yo NO lo veo tan "claro" como tú... Me explico: si los EE.UU. entran en Recesión y se llega con ella a las elecciones presidenciales, tanto Trump como el "Estado Profundo" (incluso con su actual "división") lo tienen MUY COMPLICADO... Es más, Trump NI DE COÑA saldría reelegido. ¿Van a poder "pelear" contra ello en ese dilatado espacio de tiempo? Pues, la verdad, es que me da la sensación de que NO.
> 
> Este IMBÉCIL de Trump va a acelerar lo que se veía venir con su estúpida Guerra Comercial o al menos en cómo la comenzó y también en cómo la está extendiendo por el resto del mundo. Eso acabará reflejándose en los resultados empresariales a medida que vayan transcurriendo los trimestres. Y es que con los datos actuales sabemos que a medio plazo NO van a ser buenos y, probablemente, MALOS...
> 
> ...



Estoy en un 99% con lo que dices pero, "tu amigo", tendrá o tiene ya un conejo en la chistera para llegar solvente a las elecciones, y si no lo hace es por que no quiere seguir, esa es mi apreciación (nos caerá mejor o peor pero de tonto no tine un solo pelo)


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2019)

NO, angel220, NO va a depender de mi "amigo"... En los EE.UU. los Presidentes son simples "PELUCHES" y el "pelo de panocha" está cumpliendo con ese "papel" de una forma que era inimaginable. El mejor ejemplo de lo que te comento lo tienes en cómo se desarrolló la campaña de Trump en las elecciones presidenciales en las que salió elegido. El mérito NO fue suyo, sino del equipo que programó la campaña y que decidió dónde presentar "batalla" (feudos tradicionalmente demócratas). Eso y más "cosas" que se manejaron desde el "Estado Profundo" (Hillary Clinton vs Bengasi).

De todas formas, queda algo más de un año para esa cita y tendremos tiempo de ir comentando la "jugada"...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (5 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, angel220, NO va a depender de mi "amigo"... En los EE.UU. los Presidentes son simples "PELUCHES" y el "pelo de panocha" está cumpliendo con ese "papel" de una forma que era inimaginable. El mejor ejemplo de lo que te comento lo tienes en cómo se desarrolló la campaña de Trump en las elecciones presidenciales en las que salió elegido. El mérito NO fue suyo, sino del equipo que programó la campaña y que decidió dónde presentar "batalla" (feudos tradicionalmente demócratas). Eso y más "cosas" que se manejaron desde el "Estado Profundo" (Hillary Clinton vs Bengasi).
> 
> De todas formas, queda algo más de un año para esa cita y tendremos tiempo de ir comentando la "jugada"...
> 
> Saludos.



No claro que no es solo el, a quien me refiero, "tu amigo" y "su gobierno" es la personificación, la cara publica, detrás están los que ni sabemos sus nombre ni conocemos sus caras, esos si son listos e importantes a priori, los "elegidos" buenos o mediocres actores, con titulo de protagonistas pero son secundarios (en algún caso hasta prescindibles como ha pasado ya) pero necesarios y si dan consistencia mejor que mejor para el desarrollo de la película.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Oct 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La sociedad está zombieficada, la mayor parte de la población no lee ni tiene ganas de hacerlo, y menos filtrar aquello que lee conscientemente.
> 
> Por ese motivo, la mayoría ignora que la gran parte de problemas que tenemos en España tienen su origen en Bruselas vía normativas, leyes y costumbres administrativas.
> 
> ...



Yo aparco en el garaje de mi empresa con una plaza de puta madre gratis. 

Es una empresa pública.


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Oct 2019)

¿Algún tweet de Trump relacionado con la guerra comercial?


----------



## Me_opongo (5 Oct 2019)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Algún tweet de Trump relacionado con la guerra comercial?



No veo.
Parece que anda muy tuiteador con lo de Ucrania.

Como se ha enemistado económicamente con medio globo, ahora tuitea mensajes de amistad, como este:

Acabo de nominar oficialmente a Polonia para ingresar al Programa de exención de visa. Con este anuncio tan esperado durante décadas, estamos en los pasos finales del proceso que, cuando se complete, otorgaría a los ciudadanos polacos viajes de negocios y turismo sin visa a los EE. UU. Y viceversa.

A lo mejor el lunes vuelve a la carga... 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2019)

Hola, nsdn: Hay muchos acontecimientos previstos para la próxima semana y que pueden tener impacto en los mercados. Sin duda, el más importante va a ser la nueva tanda del "culebrón" USA vs China y mucho ¡Ojo! con quedarse abierto, ya que es posible que las negociaciones sigan y terminen con los mercados cerrados.

Luego, tenemos también el tema del Brexit y ya va quedando poco margen para la renegociación de un acuerdo de salida para el Reino Unido. Entiendo que la próxima semana va a ser bastante crucial.

Creo que el Martes se publica la Producción industrial en España y me temo que a la baja... El último dato fue del +0,8% y existe bastante consenso en que se situará en el +0,6%, aunque creo que podría bajar hasta el +0,5%...

El Viernes tienes el sentimiento de consumo de la Universidad de Michigan y que suele influir en las Bolsas.

Hay también elecciones en Polonia, de ahí el "tuit" del "pelo de panocha", pero NO se esperan sorpresas y el PIS parece que seguirá gobernando sin mayores problemas.

Además, durante la semana hay programados bastantes discursos de miembros de la FED: Powell, Kashkari, Evans, Mester, Rosengren y alguno más.

Y ahora mismo NO se me ocurre ningún evento más de importancia. Bueno, SÍ, me dejo el inventario del Petróleo en los EE.UU. para el Miércoles.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Trump lanza la guerra comercial contra Europa… Queda en evidencia el ridículo de los vividores de la UE con las sanciones a Rusia

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Silver Price Eyes Fourth Quarter Rebound | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## timi (6 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - Silver Price Eyes Fourth Quarter Rebound | Silver Phoenix
> 
> Saludos.




Excelente resumen de la situación actual de la plata

Fernando , permite-me recalcar y traducir el ultimo párrafo , si bien los que estamos por aquí ya hace unos años , lo tenemos gravado a fuego , para los nuevos es de vital importancia releerlo las veces que haga falta.

""No se trata de pronósticos de precios, sino simplemente de ejemplos de posibles escenarios de precios que (entre muchos otros) podrían desarrollarse con el tiempo. Como siempre, los inversores en metales preciosos deben mantener una perspectiva a largo plazo y estar preparados para resistir la volatilidad a corto plazo.""

y aprovecho para dejar un buen articulo de la web de nuestro compañero,,,

La gran represa del renacimiento. ¿Guerra por el agua?.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2019)

Hola, timi: Los más "viejos" del hilo ya sabemos como se las gasta la Plata y es un MP con el que hay que tener mucha Paciencia, aunque sigo opinando que el próximo año se verán los $21/$24 con una probable extensión hacia los $34 o más... Y el Oro batiendo sus máximos en USD.

Estos "pronósticos" NO son "absurdos", ni muchísimo menos... Llevamos unos ocho meses más o menos con la curva de inversión invertida y eso acaba SÍ o SÍ en Recesión. Al menos, lo ha hecho así desde que finalizó la 2ª Guerra Mundial, vamos si es que ahora no recuerdo mal. Por lo tanto, si bien doy como posibles unos nuevos máximos en las Bolsas americanas, lo más probable es que la RV sufra mucho durante el próximo año y ya veremos si no se produce un "descalabro" en la misma... Esto haría que hubiera una huida hacia la CALIDAD, de manera que los MPs deberían verse beneficiados.

Interesante el nuevo artículo de antorob que nos enlazas. Recuerdo que una de las primeras cosas que hice al llegar a este foro fue el recomendar la inversión en el Agua y es que ahí existe un gran problema de dimensiones incalculables. Hace unos meses unos familiares estuvieron por Indonesia y, precisamente, fue una de las cosas que más notaron a faltar... siendo turistas. Es decir, en buena parte del Tercer Mundo, hay poca agua potable de calidad, por tanto con las adecuadas condiciones de salubridad.

Además, el artículo me ha recordado otro que os enlazo...

El increíble plan de Sudáfrica: 'secuestrar' un iceberg para convertirlo en agua potable

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2019)

Hola, Tronald Dump: Lo que sé ahora mismo es que el Yen ha comenzado muy fuerte en su cruce contra las principales Divisas.

Que los americanos tienen pensado devaluar el USD hace tiempo que lo vengo comentando y tampoco creo que tarden mucho, la verdad... Sin embargo, en estos momentos hay mucha demanda de USD y todo lleva sus "pasos"... pero está claro que acabará cayendo y MUCHO. Es que además el Índice del Dólar tiene unas pautas muy parecidas en el tiempo y, de momento, está siguiendo el "guión"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2019)

Nuevamente reportado y haber qué hace la moderación... si es que existe. En cuanto al POLLO este, NO nos vamos a acordar de su madre, ya que bastante pena debe tener la pobre con haberle parido.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Esto sigue siendo tan grave e importante que sigo insistiendo en ello... ¿Por qué los massmierda NO dicen NADA sobre ello?

- Desde la crisis financiera global de 2008

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (7 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Esto sigue siendo tan grave e importante que sigo insistiendo en ello... ¿Por qué los massmierda NO dicen NADA sobre ello?
> 
> - Desde la crisis financiera global de 2008
> y sus medidas po
> Saludos.



Algunos massmierdas si lo cuentan,

La Reserva Federal inyecta liquidez en el mercado de deuda por primera vez en una década

Pero da igual porque el 95% de la población no sabe lo que son los repos y no entiende de que le están hablando. Los que si lo saben, lo interpretan como que los bancos centrales van a tener que inyectar más dinero en el mercado, lo cual siempre ha implicado incrementos en los indices.

Estamos instalados en el "cuanto peor, mejor". Cuanto peor va la economía, más dinero van a inyectar los bancos centrales y mejor le va a ir a la bolsa. Las declaraciones de Powell del Viernes y sus medidas de política económica “poco convencional”

La Fed estudia política económica “poco convencional”

dan a entender que la QE4 podría ser inmininente, para este mismo año se diría, lo que implicaría más dinero todavía en el mercado, que se usaría para tapar agujeros y en buena parte para planes de recompras de acciones y continuar con el espejismo mientras se pueda. Que puede salir mal??

80.000 años de historia de la humanidad hemos tardado en darnos cuenta de que se puede solucionar cualquier problema imprimiendo dinero hasta el infinito.
Que tontos eran nuestros abuelos!!.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (7 Oct 2019)

Sigue la campañita global anti-confetti, la mass mierda castuza está engrasada y a toda voz.
Y ésto no es Caja Soria.
Vamos a salir a Sodoma semanal. O diaria.

As Hong Kong ATMs Run Out Of Cash, Central Bank Steps In To Prevent "Panic Among The Public"

"Solo eso ahora está cambiando, porque *un día después de que un banquero JPMorgan junior fuera golpeado a plena luz del día por la multitud de protesta *, un informe de SCMP confirma que la agitación social finalmente se ha extendido al mundo financiero: según la publicación de HK , la central local El banco, la Autoridad Monetaria de Hong Kong, se vio obligado a emitir una declaración de advertencia contra un "intento malicioso de causar pánico entre el público " después de que* se difundieron rumores en línea sobre la posibilidad de que el gobierno use poderes de emergencia para imponer controles cambiarios*. "

"
Y aunque el banco central de facto hizo hincapié en que *el sistema bancario se mantuvo robusto y bien posicionado para soportar cualquier volatilidad del mercado, algunas de las estadísticas que proporcionó dieron una impresión bastante preocupante*: la autoridad monetaria dijo que no solo había más del 10% de 3.300 cajeros automáticos dañado y no podía funcionar, *pero que los bancos estaban negociando con las empresas de logística para rellenar los cajeros automáticos, ya que el 5% de ellos se habían quedado sin dinero, y* agregó que la entrega de billetes se vio afectada por el cierre de centros comerciales y estaciones de MTR.

¿Será esto suficiente para evitar que un banco funcione con los cajeros automáticos restantes? La respuesta dependerá en gran medida de lo que suceda en las próximas 24-48 horas en Hong Kong, aunque las señales son sombrías."


( Lo van a maquear todo de "pueblo jarto cortando por lo sano" - y "eligiendo su destino", faltaría piú! -...y no es más k la nueva treta, ya nikelada , a la siguiente pantalla : Décadas de fiat global en un cajón de cartón...con dos o tres bujeritos ferpektamente diseñados pa´la "espontánea" estampida . "Adiós a un crash k parecía ineludible... Hola hiperinflación & cryptocontrol" )



**** @Spielzeug : Por cierto...y a cuenta de los tokens "redimibles en oro" - k pueden obtener a ojos de algunos cierto barniz de solvencia - y el desprecio a cryptoACTIVOS , k los hay y con múltiples propiedades : Cualquier "coso" redimible, custodiado u "oliñas veñen"...es un PASIVO, no lo olvidemos. NO SON un recurso individual y soberano de riqueza...sino un "derecho" de cobro ante un ente emisor".*


----------



## oinoko (7 Oct 2019)

Esto es como darle dinero a un niño y decirle que no se lo gaste.
El reset global llegará via hiperinflacción que dejará a cero todas las cuentas.
El dinero ya está creado y guardado en los cajones, solo hay que darle velocidad et voilà: "reset"


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2019)

Hola, oinoko: Quizás, debía haber matizado que me refería a los massmierda de mayor alcance público, es decir a los clásicos "telediarios" de las distintas cadenas televisivas. Tampoco es que vea mucha TV, pero algún telediario SÍ que suelo "tragarme" al cabo del día y hasta ahora NO he visto NADA relativo a este asunto de los repos. Y la prensa española generalista la sigo muy poco, ya que suelo buscar la información fuera de nuestros lares con la excepción de la "alternativa"...

SÍ, es casi segura una nueva QE en los EE.UU., aunque creo que deberemos de esperar unos cuantos meses más... Perooooo en el BCE el sentimiento que circula es que se ha quedado sin "munición" y eso lo han expresado recientemente varios miembros destacados que estuvieron en la institución. Y si lo analizamos fríamente ES ASÍ... La verdad es que en esta ocasión NO sé que "conejo" se van a sacar de una "chistera" que está más que apolillada...

Y dejo dos enlaces que entiendo son muy interesantes...

Bank Crisis Hits India: "Bank Stops Functioning, People Crying Outside Bank Branches"

China is reportedly reluctant to agree to a broad US trade deal with talks set to restart

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2019)

Y anda que no tiene su "cosa" esto otro...

- Atención, pregunta: ¿Por qué suspendemos en educación financiera?

La cuestión NO es cómo se plantea en el artículo... NO se trata de comprar lo que te "vende" cualquier entidad financiera. Entiendo que la Educación financiera consiste en ADQUIRIR unos conocimientos como mínimo BÁSICOS para después tomar nuestras PROPIAS decisiones de carácter económico-financiero.

Y la gente ha recibido bastantes "palos" en este país como para dejar de confiar en Bancolchón, el mejor Banco del mundo...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (7 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y anda que no tiene su "cosa" esto otro...
> 
> - Atención, pregunta: ¿Por qué suspendemos en educación financiera?
> 
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Oct 2019)

es que el dia que empiece a circular, el dia que se quiera convertir en algo tangible aunque sean billetes los activos inmobiliarios y de bolsa, fondos de inversión, etc. nos vamos a reir de weimar.


----------



## esseri (7 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es que el dia que empiece a circular, el dia que se quiera convertir en algo tangible aunque sean billetes los activos inmobiliarios y de bolsa, fondos de inversión, etc. nos vamos a reir de weimar.



Peroooo...

Tal vez NO... aunke se haga a dos , tres o cuatro dígitos de crecimiento en un cryptocasino frenético , *pero estanco a la "coñomía real"* ...y a los productos básicos k denotan la inflación a los ojos de la puteada plebe...o definen sus puenteados datos macroglobales en canastas "de consenso" debidamente diseñadas por las trileras instituciones pertinentes...mientras van dando gas controlado aderezado con kataklixmos varios. Piano piano si va lontano...

Las cryptos son el Alien ferpekto de un sistema híper rebosante de confetti ...k el bicho se va a zampar como una croketa sin parar la mákina "central". Ése era el reto del acertijo para la Castuza y su apóstol Nakamoto, Don Satoshi : Resetear sin parar mákina en un txiringo k les va de putísima madre y olé ...sin un Mad Max k sólo seduce a los frustrados y enculados por este sistema trilero ( y, por supuesto, no a la cascada de agraciados por los bancos centrales en petit comité, k llevan décadas pillando posiciones en activos reales para la próxima pantalla del juego y no se van a jugar ese privilegio ni por el forro ).

Las cryptos van a ser como las bacterias ésas k sueltan para limpiar las zonas radiactivas en las centrales nucleares. Jroña k jroña & Ñam , Ñam... y en cuanto esté limpito...retomamos la partida, BorjaMari.

Éso sí...ya en akel escenario posterior...no se nos mueve en la afoto ni el muertito de jambre más espabiláo del barrio... y pa´los restos...k vaya estrés andar tutelando siiiiglo tras siiiiglo a esta fauna con ciencia ficción politicucha, y encima con lo k ha subido la hora de guionista, tú. Agotador.

En fin...cómo transpira la plebe y kuánto trabajo da atender el patrimonio, Pitita...Una cruz.


----------



## angel220 (7 Oct 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 164274



Zanx x100


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Oct 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Peroooo...
> 
> Tal vez NO... aunke se haga a dos , tres o cuatro dígitos de crecimiento en un cryptocasino frenético , *pero estanco a la "coñomía real"* ...y a los productos básicos k denotan la inflación a los ojos de la puteada plebe...o definen sus puenteados datos macroglobales en canastas "de consenso" debidamente diseñadas por las trileras instituciones pertinentes...mientras van dando gas controlado aderezado con kataklixmos varios. Piano piano si va lontano...
> 
> ...



pero estás diciendo que el dinero fiat que huya de los mercados de valores e inmobiliario iria a cryptos en vez de a cosas tangibles.

de todas formas, el dia que todos se pongan a vender a la vez nadie va a comprar.


----------



## esseri (7 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero estás diciendo que el dinero fiat que huya de los mercados de valores e inmobiliario iria a cryptos en vez de a cosas tangibles.
> 
> de todas formas, el dia que todos se pongan a vender a la vez nadie va a comprar.



Activos REALES, Metal y Cryptos. ( al menos, mientras se mantenga la incógnita y no se enseñen cartas...aunke en esos casos, creo k se mantendrán jugosos buena parte del trayecto "cataclísmico" ).

La clave, diversificación sana...o manejarse a la hora de saltar del barco ( y acertar de cuál y a ké otro,claro , k ni idea ). Pero revalorizaciones previas al desenlace ? A manta. ( Por cierto...a la plebe ya la han vetado para grandes himbersiones a estas alturas, k son las últimas jugosas, imo...el personal , tras un decenio de erosión, está a dos velas de cash ).

Éso sí...los activos "reales" - no monetarios - volverán a su ser una vez redefinido el sistema ( no van a poner tan fácil k un muertito de jambre se forre por tener un puto zulito k tiene cualkiera...sino sólo si trasvasa esa riqueza acertando el vehículo financiero k trascienda la fiesta ) El pelotazo es el dinero del futuro. ( el oficial...y tal vez más aún el extraoficial - las otras dos opciones podrían encajar ahí como un guante - )


----------



## antorob (7 Oct 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Activos REALES, Metal y Cryptos. ( al menos, mientras se mantenga la incógnita y no se enseñen cartas...aunke en esos casos, creo k se mantendrán jugosos buena parte del trayecto "cataclísmico" ).
> 
> La clave, diversificación sana...o manejarse a la hora de saltar del barco ( y acertar de cuál y a ké otro,claro , k ni idea ). Pero revalorizaciones previas al desenlace ? A manta. ( Por cierto...a la plebe ya la han vetado para grandes himbersiones a estas alturas, k son las últimas jugosas, imo...el personal , tras un decenio de erosión, está a dos velas de cash ).
> 
> Éso sí...los activos "reales" - no monetarios - volverán a su ser una vez redefinido el sistema ( no van a poner tan fácil k un muertito de jambre se forre por tener un puto zulito k tiene cualkiera...sino sólo si trasvasa esa riqueza acertando el vehículo financiero k trascienda a la fiesta ) El pelotazo es el dinero del futuro. ( el oficial...y tal vez más aún el extraoficial - las otras dos opciones podrían encajar ahí como un guante - )



El patrón de inversión parece seguir un guion predeterminado que sigue la pirámide de Exter al pie de la letra.

Copio.

Sobre todo entrar en la explicación de droblo que lo deja bastante claro.



Para comprender lo que nos deparará el futuro es necesario conocer el pasado.

Un poco de historia primero.

LA HISTORIA DEL DINERO. PARTE I

LA HISTORIA DEL DINERO. PARTE II

El mayor truco de magia de la historia se produjo a finales de 1971. Nixon andaba preocupado por los déficit comerciales crecientes y la guerra del Vietnam. Necesitaba financiación urgente pero estaba constreñido por el patrón-oro que no le permitia emitir dinero sin respaldo. Francia , consciente de las dificultades, exigió cambiar sus dólares por oro y la presión obligo a Nixon a tomar una decisión que cambió el mundo.

Desvinculó el valor del papel moneda de su contrapartida en oro. Desde ese momento, cada billete que sale de las impresoras de los bancos centrales tiene un valor intrínseco cercano a cero (solo vale lo que cuesta imprimir un papel), pero en un alarde del mejor mago del mundo, convenció a todos de que el valor del papel moneda era el mismo que si estuviera respaldado por oro.

Lo que hemos visto desde entonces es una creciente fabricación de papel moneda (o electrónico) para financiar el crecimiento mediante deudas de papel.

No todo el mundo se creyó el truco de magia y John Exter, un banquero, enunció la famosa teoría de la pirámide invertida de Exter.

Droblo, en su blog lo explica muy bien.

La pirámide de Exter | La Web de DROBLO

Avanzando unos años más, somos conscientes que la teoría se está cumpliendo al pie de la letra.

Estamos en la fase final de una tendencia que nos lleva a la mayor burbuja de la historia. El mercado de los bonos estatales ha tenido un crecimiento increíble desde la crisis de 2008, con la inestimable ayuda de los bancos centrales y sus QE´s. Imprimir dinero sin control para financiar los bonos estatales (y corporativos) ha conseguido lo imposible. La existencia de tipos negativos.

Esta creación irracional solo puede ser indicativa de que nos adentramos en el episodio final.

Dentro de la pirámide invertida de Exter, el penúltimo paso es la búsqueda de la liquidez absoluta. Es un periodo donde se solapan los últimos movimientos. Burbuja especulativa de los bonos, creciente presencia de la liquidez en las carteras e incipiente picoteo del último escalón, el oro.

Hace tiempo que conocemos la liquidez del vehículo inversor de Warren B. Tiene 120.000 millones de dólares en liquidez.

Ahora el movimiento se está generalizando como vemos por este artículo de Zero-hedge.

Dash-For-Cash Ahead Of The Next Market Crash: Ultra Rich Prepare For Economic Storm

A estas alturas debería resultar evidente hacia donde vamos.

La explosión de la burbuja de los bonos coincidirá con la perdida de poder de los bancos centrales y el retorno forzoso al oro como último refugio.

No tenemos que volver a un patrón oro, pero cuando la confianza en los bancos centrales salte por los aires necesitaremos un asidero al que agarrarnos para evitar la descomposición. Lo que quede de gobierno mundial después del estallido de la crisis buscará la referencia que ha sido el oro ( y plata) desde hace 5.000 años.

* * * 

Cuanto mas oigo hablar de búsqueda de liquidez mas me recuerda la pirámide. Sobre todo después de la gigantesca burbuja que han inflado en los bonos estatales.

El siguiente paso es lógico que sea la inversión en oro, porque supone la perdida de confianza en el sistema fiduciario.

Esto es de hoy mismo, Carreras hacia la liquidez o fondos monetarios.

https://www.zerohedge.com/economics/money-market-funds-have-not-seen-level-net-inflows-global-financial-crisis

Saludos.


----------



## Orífero (7 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> El patrón de inversión parece seguir un guion predeterminado que sigue la pirámide de Exter al pie de la letra.
> 
> Copio.
> 
> ...




Espero que no vuelva el patrón oro. Porque estoy convencido de que entonces los estados ROBARÁN el oro a los ciudadanos.


----------



## esseri (7 Oct 2019)

Ayer veía una charleta de Rallo sobre un hipotético reset al patrón Oro ( de hace como 3 años ).

Acotaba esa implementación...a 30/40 años vista.  El FUD, legislaciones, confiscaciones, regulaciones k caben ahí...no hay cuerpo k los awante.

Una revalorización crypto de un fiat en caída libre sería un golpe de efecto acojonante...y el sistema se define practicamente per sé. Pero más allá de ello, ese efecto de revalorización exponencial ya ha mostrado desde hace años k es un reclamo masivo y populista del carajo. El metal lo veo más sofisticado, más para iniciados. Respecto a las cryptos, veo el Oro una posesión más sencilla...pero una comprensión - general, conceptual - más sofisticada. Para la borregada, es muy fácil asimilar las cryptos como dinero. El Oro, no.

Yo estoy más en ver adopciones comerciales DE FACTO por blokes, bilaterales, etc ...como las k suele apuntar Spielzeug. Patrón oro o no...hacen camino al andar ( y casi aseguran una silla/cierta voz al metal en futuros escenarios internacionales - e, importante, TIEMPO para ver cómo se va definiendo el cotarro futuro y opciones de maniobra - ).


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Oct 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Espero que no vuelva el patrón oro. Porque estoy convencido de que entonces los estados ROBARÁN el oro a los ciudadanos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

- What’s driving the rare simultaneous rise in gold and the dollar

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (7 Oct 2019)

Esto de la velocidad de circulación es una de las mayores falacias y absurdeces que uno pueda imaginerse.

Y es que a primera vista, puede parecer que el dinero coge velocidad, algo así como si arrancara y se pusiera a 100 Km/h, y entonces ese símil aparentemente revela la explicación de por qué existe inflación de precios.

Pero el problema con estos símiles sacados de ecuaciones simplonas, ya no simplistas, no resisten un análisis básico, serio, sobre su naturaleza.

Vamos un momento a la ecuación de la teoría cuantitativa (la que, por otro lado, es cualitativamente correcta, un aumento de los medios de pago conducirá indefectiblemente a un menor valor por unidad monetaria, aunque otra cosa muy distinta es creer en una relación lineal...):

P x Q = M x V

esto es

precio x cantidad de productos === cantidad de dinero x velocidad de circulación

o lo que es lo mismo

demanda de dinero === oferta de dinero.


La verdad es que así expresada no parece mucha cosa, pero vayamos a la parte derecha de la ecuación.

Total de la cantidad de dinero usada en las transacciones = a la cantidad de dinero existente x el número de veces que cada moneda es utilizada en una transacción.

Es decir, la velocidad de circulación NO ES OTRA COSA QUE EL NÚMERO DE TRANSACCIONES EFECTUADAS EN LA ECONOMÍA. La verdad es que esto es bastante menos grandilocuente y fisno que hablar de "velocidad de circulación" del dinero. Este uso de los términos representa a los verdaderos economistas, que como los médicos y los abogados pueden hablar en un lenguaje al que los poco entendidos no pueden acceder.

Aunque pienso, el número de transacciones, tampoco parece un misterio misterioso que no pueda entender un niño de 3 años, ¿verdad?

Ahora, los monetaristas y seguidores estrictos de la teoría cuantitativa, vienen a decir que cuando empieza la hiperinflación, la gente se dedica a vender y comprar tantas veces como haga falta, aumentando el número de transacciones, digooo perdón, la velocidad de circulación, de forma que cada billete se usa 138.344 veces al día y eso es lo que genera el aumento de los precios.




A estas alturas espero que sea evidente que la teoría cuantitativa no explica la realidad última de los aumentos de precios, ya que entre otras cosas, no es más que una IDENTIDAD contable.

OFERTA DE DINERO = DEMANDA DE DINERO


Nada que provenga de una tautología puede estar explicando un proceso que deriva de mentes humanas en funcionamiento, de la actividad, de la toma de decisiones, lo cual es infinitamente más complejo que lo que una identidad matemática puede expresar.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Es decir, la velocidad de circulación NO ES OTRA COSA QUE EL NÚMERO DE TRANSACCIONES EFECTUADAS EN LA ECONOMÍA. La verdad es que esto es bastante menos grandilocuente y fisno que hablar de "velocidad de circulación" del dinero.



¿y que pasa si el dinero circulante no basta para realizar las transacciones en un momento dado?


----------



## antorob (7 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Esto de la velocidad de circulación es una de las mayores falacias y absurdeces que uno pueda imaginerse.
> 
> Y es que a primera vista, puede parecer que el dinero coge velocidad, algo así como si arrancara y se pusiera a 100 Km/h, y entonces ese símil aparentemente revela la explicación de por qué existe inflación de precios.
> 
> ...




Bueno, una explicación sencilla sería aplicando la formula P x Q =M x V, a igualdad de cantidad de dinero y cantidad de productos (una economía estable ideal) si aumenta la velocidad de circulación , tiene que aumentar el precio, es decir aparece la inflación. Si además estamos en Venezuela o Zimbawe y aumentamos la cantidad de dinero, cuando la V ya ha comenzado a aumentar (porque a la gente le empieza a quemar el dinero en el bolsillo), la inflación se dispara.

Lo contrario, si V disminuye como ha estado ocurriendo en los últimos años, el precio tiende a disminuir y se precisa inyectar más M para mantener los precios y no entrar en una economía deflacionaria, método que reconoceréis porque se supone que es lo que hace el BCE para intentar subir la inflación al 2%.

Naturalmente esto es sobre el papel, luego nunca es perfecto y hay muchas variaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (7 Oct 2019)

*v* : velocidad de circulación. : como dice kikepm : NÚMERO DE TRANSACCIONES EFECTUADAS EN LA ECONOMÍA, es decir numero de veces que el dinero cambia de manos por unidad de tiempo.
luego
*m : *valor medio de dichas transacciones.
y es el producto
*m x v : *el que indica la suma global del valor de dichas transacciones. al que te refieres tu.


----------



## Desconocido (7 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y anda que no tiene su "cosa" esto otro...
> 
> - Atención, pregunta: ¿Por qué suspendemos en educación financiera?
> 
> ...



Como decía el anciano de Soria:


> Economía no hace falta estudiar, eso es bien cierto, no hace falta.
> ¿Cómo que no?
> No hace falta. El hombre que gane 5 duros, que se gaste 1. Ya está la economía.
> Pero si el hombre que gana 5 duros y se gasta 6, ya se ha jodido la economía.
> ...


----------



## bonobo (8 Oct 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Pronostican el precio del oro para el futuro en 25.000 dólares la onza: ¿locura o posibilidad?



Me da que cuando la onza este a 25.000, la barra de pan estara a 100


----------



## espasonico (8 Oct 2019)

Cuando todo el mundo dice que algo va a subir mucho...puede ser una trampa.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paraisofiscal: Yo NO me preocuparía mucho en ese aspecto. Lo más probable es que el proceso hacia la Estanflación ya se haya iniciado, de una forma "rara" si queréis, por cuando seguirán produciendo Inflación en nuestros bolsillos vía precios, impuestos, etc., pero que NO se verá reflejada en la "oficial". Los datos macro apuntan en que esta "desaceleración" de la Economía acabará en Estanflación. Y de darse un hipotético escenario de Hiperinflación, NO me cabe duda de que acabaría como el "Rosario de la Aurora"...

Pasando a otra cosa, mucho ¡Ojo! con las posiciones alcistas en las Bolsas... Trump parece PREDISPUESTO a que NO haya acuerdo en el contencioso que sostiene con China. Este tipo se cree John Wayne... y los tiempos han cambiado.

Y os dejo un "chiste"...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php/tribuna-libre/26945-chiste

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (8 Oct 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues si acontece una hiperinflación sería muy factible ese precio e incluso mucho mayor.
> 
> Personalmente casi prefiero deflación galopante, ya que si se disparan todos los precios la mayoría vamos a perder el norte enseguida.



La hiperinflación ya se está produciendo, a latigazos , en el sector crypto.

Comento ésto no por forofismo gratuíto , sino porke el mercado metalero es un destino perfecto para desviar los volcados de fiat k se dan en él. Cryptos y metales saben perfectamente dónde está el enemigo y dónde los depósitos de riqueza real. Y k ésta partida va de reciclar confetti y acertar con "la buena pasta" de la próxima pantalla.

Es más, las cryptos cuentan con gran cantidad de usuarios k han llegado a ellas previo paso por el metal ( y para nada excluyéndolo ) , con lo k ese trasvase ni siquiera tendría el recelo natural k sí se percibe en gran parte de usuarios metaleros "ortodoxos" ajenos aún al planteamiento criptográfico como dinero.

Hasta ahora, el mayor pico del sector han sido 800.000 kilos , y el pellizco de éso susceptible de ser ahorrado y puesto a salvo fuera de un sistema de alta volatilidad aún no es relevante en el mercado de Oro...pero segurñisimo k se ha dado. Y el siguiente pico es perfectamente razonable k supere ese billón de cap general...y seguramente, MUY DE LARGO.

Lo normal es k la misma inflación encubierta k se está manejando deliberadamente en las cryptos minimizando los efectos de una posible madre de todas las burbujas sobre el resto de mercados... debería seguir y hasta acentuar su goteo/chorreo "haciendo caja" en los metales. Y con los niveles a los k el próximo bull run debería llegar, ya como un factor de enjundia en el cotarro .

Por chocante k les parezca a unos cuantos, ambas opciones monetarias , en absoluto antagónicas , están ya hoy bastante más vinculadas de lo k ellos creen. Y mientras no se "levanten cartas" , lo estarán cada vez más.


----------



## casaire (8 Oct 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Pronostican el precio del oro para el futuro en 25.000 dólares la onza: ¿locura o posibilidad?



Lo he dicho mil veces y lo repito.....El día que el oro suba a 25.000 dólares onza , olvídate de tu oro y cómprate una pistola , agénciate fabada litoral a granel y compra velas para la luz.Que no se te olviden las pastillas para depurar el agua. Un saludo.


----------



## Me_opongo (8 Oct 2019)

Vaya!!!

El barril brent había pegado una bajada a niveles de antes del atentado con drones.

Están vigilantes a las conversaciones de la guerra comercial.
A ver qué hacen ahora... 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (8 Oct 2019)

Madmax? Eso no va a pasar. Simplemente porque no interesa que pase.

No le interesa al poder establecido que quiere seguir disfrutando de sus yates, de sus aston martin, de la coca y de las chavalas en bikini. Y en el madmax....eso es muy muy complicado de mantener.
No le interesa al que va todos los días a trabajar a las 6 de la mañana y sale a las 7 de la tarde por un sueldo de cuenco de arroz tres delicias.
Sus expectativas son elevadas porque en los medios ve a los de los yates y quiere medrar....pero la competencia es dura, frente al vecino (que tiene los mismos estudios o mejores, la misma experiencia o mejor...y tienen igual o más ganas de trabajar) y frente al que viene de fuera (más necesidad, más ganas y aceptar el trabajo en este caso por arroz "dos" delicias").
Al fin de al cabo, queda para el móvil, para el viaje low cost instagramero y siempre está papá y mamá con su pensión para apoyar.
Con la casa familiar para heredar cuando toque. Y el Tinder para mojar cuando toque. "Necesidades vitales" cubiertas

El madmax ni siquiera le interesa al chino entre cien millones de chinos que trabaja en una fábrica de provincias en la que se hacen pistolas de juguete para niños europeos por arroz blanco cocido. En caso de Madmax, se devoran entre ellos. Literalmente.
He estado en los paises más pobres y aislados de la tierra y el 99% son felices, es un tema de expectativa, entre lo que crees que mereces y lo que tienes. Básicamente han vivido sólo eso. Sus expectativas mínimas coinciden con sus oportunidades mínimas. No saben lo que es un madmax porque viven en uno.

¿Qué interesa a las élites? Una deflación dura y profunda. Una salida de circulante del sistema. Una purificación a sangre y fuego.
Beneficiarse de la ruina de "los aspirantes" llenos de deudas. Deber 200.000 euros sin efectivo en el sistema. Muerte en vida.
Beneficiarse en un mundo en el que siga habiendo yates, chavalas en bikini y aston martin.
Este beneficio es también la condena de los arrocistas tres delicias. Más aún que ahora, transformando su vida en un penar continuo en la que tener casa en propiedad sea un quimera y ser acreedor de una pensión que permita únicamente pagar la luz, el agua y el transporte.
Es decir, ser "cliente" del patricio o del caballero en el sentido romano de la palabra. No un "esclavo" de arroz blanco que para eso está Asia, Sudamérica y África, aquí es un escalón superior. Y la élite busca cada vez más clientes a los que mostrar la zanahoria.
Y eso es lo que creo que va a pasar en los próximos 30 años.

Y el mundo seguirá igual, los ricos más ricos, los pobres más pobres y cada vez más dificil encontrar una inversión o una oportunidad para subir de categoría socio-económica, donde el tiempo y la dinámica económica juegan siempre en contra del de "abajo", como una ruleta francesa donde a la larga se pierde siempre y el número nunca sale.
Eso sí, si se apuesta a oro-plata lo que se pueda, tal vez sea a única manera de mantenerse a largo plazo. Ojo, no digo mejorar, pero si digo mantenerse, de forma que el juego de la ruleta socioeconómica sea neutral para el "jugador" y para su familia.


----------



## casaire (8 Oct 2019)

En 30 años , si el oro está a 25.000 euros la onza significaría que el sueldo base mensual sería de 25.000 euros.hace 100 años con 1 onza te pagaban todo un mes de sueldo , 100 años después hoy mismo , te pagan 1 mes de sueldo. El oro nunca pierde valor , si con una moneda de un soberano te comprabas un buen traje hace 100 años , hoy también te lo compras con un soberano, dentro de 100 años ese soberano de oro te dará para un buen traje. En 30 años , si el ser humano sigue en la Tierra, puede que el oro valga 25.000 euros la onza, claro que sí , pero a corto plazo (4 - 5 años) no lo veo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Oct 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Pronostican el precio del oro para el futuro en 25.000 dólares la onza: ¿locura o posibilidad?



....claro....y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas, seria una bicicleta....


----------



## paketazo (8 Oct 2019)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Pronostican el precio del oro para el futuro en 25.000 dólares la onza: ¿locura o posibilidad?



Es posible, pero poco probable si nos basamos en movimientos pasados y en la trayectoria del par $/ORO.

Considerando una burbuja alcista veamos lo que ha sucedido en los últimos 50 años...no miro más atrás pues las volatilidades estaban sujetas a un comercio internacional más lento con una coyuntura de equilibrio muy diferente a la actual.

En el año 1976 la onza cotizaba sobre los 110$ y la alcista llegó a 650$ aprox... esto nos da un 6X redondeándolo

La siguiente y más reciente pasó de 270$ a 1800$, esto nos da un 6,5X aprox. del 2000 al 2011

Si se diera una nueva subida vertical, partiríamos de los mínimos relativos de 1000$ aprox y aplicando ese 6X nos daría unos 6000$.

Lo que falla en esta suposición es el timing, ya que es posible que todavía no se haya o dejado de subir desde la salida del 2000 o de bajar...ahí radica la relatividad de la respuesta.

Otra cosa que llamaría la atención es el tiempo de los ciclos, ya que el 2011 está muy cerca de la fecha actual para comenzar otra subida vertical sin la correspondiente corrección de largo plazo. Si ahora se diera otra subida, sería una continuación del 2008, como sucedió en los años 72/80 que hubo dos estallidos en el precio.

Os dejo la gráfica, y mi interpretación...que no deja de ser eso...una interpretación más entre cientos.

Reitero que yo como máximo en esta salida, de darse unas condiciones favorables, no lo veo pasar de 6000$ próximamente.


----------



## angel220 (8 Oct 2019)

Todos sabemos que el mercado esta manipulado, pero ya lo hacen sin decoro y sin esconderse, el Dow, Nasdaq, S&P y Europa bajando mas de 1,1% y los metales oro sube un 0,4 aguantando como puede y la plata poco mejor un 1,3, lo dicho de vergüenza ajena.
O dentro poco tiempo, peta bien,(o semi bien) para arriba o la travesía del desierto sera larga y sin agua, por que mas noticias conjuntadas que ha habido para levantar vuelo no si volverán pasar


----------



## esseri (8 Oct 2019)

*@paketazo *
Gracias por la info, mola valorar ese tipo de referencias...pero extrapolar a largo plazo gráficos pasados me parece , con todo respeto, una lotería. La clave no está en el precio del Oro...sino en k éste recupere su referencia CONCEPTUAL ...Ó NO ( y si no es el caso , incluso el precio será pura pachanga, aunke se hiciese un x100 ).

Por supuesto...si la respuesta es SÍ ...la base monetaria actual a reciclar sería absolutamente sideral en comparación con la existente durante los años k representan esos gráficos. ( y en ellos, además, ni sikera una relación directa fiat(metal estaría representada ).

Yo en ésto ya tiro directamente en plan FOFOA fundamentalista y olé ...el precio fiat es irrelevante, mientras sea el dato de referencia. Para mí un x6 o el x20 de ésos 25.000$ cacareados serían tan falsos , cosméticos y manipulados como el precio actual : O el Oro sigue siendo una mierda objeto de especulación y cargada de leyendas, como ahora ( y ojo, algo tan volátil como un cofre colgando de un hilo )...o será , sencillamente, incalculable ( ...y , sí...porke el PRECIO volverá a ser el ORO, no los numeritos sobre un papel ).

*@Muttley*

Relativamente de acuerdo con el escenario, o con brochazos de él...porke el pringáo promedio ya sabe k...de medrar, nada. Tampoco la deflación la veo tan clara : Habrá una separación de mercados de consumo, iwal k la brecha de poder adquisitivo y comportamiento de los precios es ya obvia a día de hoy. Ni los yates ni las casas de alto standing deflacionan una mierda, cada vez son más caros y más exclusivos...en un mercado híper definido. K "los proves" nos fijemos en k algunos bienes de primera necesidá k nos pueden resultar inaccesibles ...a la Castuza le resulten súper regaláos, es otro cantar...pero más por una visión marcada por la precariedá de los k se las ven reputas para trincarlos.

El Madmax , de todos modos, es un sueño húmedo de cantidad de borregos. Salvo por sus compromisos adquiridos vía deuda, paternidad, etc. Pero éso es supervivencia...no perspectivas de mejora.

Por cierto...nada desdeñable , pero NADA...un factor k, de expandirse el modelo del k ya disfruta Hezpaña, ya se trae TAMBIÉN "las herencias" del futuro - k ya contemplas de otro modo y origen en tu exposición - vía VIOGEN. Un soltero rehaciendo su vida con una divorciada - k no al revés - sí k puede medrar. ( Parece una tontería...pero dado el enorme nicho de hipotéticos paganinis al k afecta no lo es : Y altera radicalmente el ciclo medio de arrastre de deuda para la parte beneficiada ). Sé k esto puede parecer un chirrido salido de madre...pero sería una herramienta de control demográfico bestial - k creo k es lo k subyace tras todo éste desbarre al k asistimos - ...y en una única generación.

Si los reservorios de rikeza real , por otra parte, experimentan un arreón alcista a corto plazo , por mucha corrección posterior k vaya consolidando su sana evolución ... serán inalcanzables para kien kiera subirse al carro en el futuro en base a los rendimientos k pueda extraer de esa "capa baja". Imo, el modelo no tiene porké ser deflacionario...es muy posible k el AHORRO , esa RIKEZA REAL, disponga de un ecosistema económico, sólido...y la deuda , de otro, hiperkeynesiano y a medida de las migajas precisas para mantener la rueda en marcha k ya se han confirmado como efectivas en el control de masas . ( No veo k deban encajarse en un patrón común . al k logicamente lo asociamos por defecto...y por tanto, cualkier argucia, sea deflación o inflación, kedaría descalificada por ello ).

Puede k consumidores "keynesianos y austriacos" no convivan en un mismo sistema , sino en un modelo tipo "Europa de 2 velocidades" como el k se sopesó hace años en la UE y k cualkiera podrá identificar facilmente - cuyo objetivo no era una sanación de los "desterrados" , sino k los titulares de rikeza real ( tras extraerla Y SEGUIR EXTRAYÉNDOLA de las economías empufadas ) y de deuda funcionasen en el tiempo en departamentos estancos - nadie retoma posiciones en el status abandonado con dracmas o pesetas ancladas a una sociedad en bancarrota , ni teniéndolas por toneladas - . El caso es k para la supervivencia de todos, y k ese divorcio global entre enculadores y enculados fuese sostenible, sería perfecto. A un fontanero padre de familia o un MENA recién bajáo de la patera les kedaría poco más k cerrar el pico y poner el cazo. Ya lo estamos viendo.

Mucha gente opina k estos tiempos son la confirmación de k el fiat es una treta imposible...y yo no lo tengo tan claro - lo tendría si entendiese la sociedad global como un todo, pero éso es tan naif ya a estas alturas!...cuando k hay dos capas perfectamente acotadas es absolutamente evidente - . Lo k creo k la Castuza y su red de agraciados sí k pueden confirmar perfectamente es k los muertitos de jambre son perfectamente manejables y hasta esclavizables impresora mediante mientras ellos se enrikecen e intentan preservar o ampliar esa rikeza ...así k la solución no tiene porké pasar por un diseño común, sino por otro de "mundos de piruleta fiat" para unos vs. "taco en mano" - ó cryptos u oro - para otros. La solución común se espera por simple deformación de nuestro ADN memocrático...patraña k no era más k otra pata de banco del timo sufrido ...y diría k hasta más clara y amortizadita k el mismísimo fiat a estas alturas.

Creo k podemos estar asistiendo no a un crack...sino a la separación definitiva de ambas capas...y a las últimas oportunidades de k los de abajo se hagan con piezas de "rikeza real" aún a duras penas a su alcance ...o se keden para siempre en fuera de juego, pues pronto se dispararán. Es decir, más en una encrucijada de "calidá" monetaria k de "cantidá" , pues sin esas fichas, la puerta al Casino de arriba les será cerrada para siempre. Y por desvergonzáo y a cara descubierta k sea...su necesidad de migajas a corto , hiperdependientes de una capa superior repatingada en su solvencia y gestión del cotarro pa los restos, hará el resto.


----------



## paketazo (9 Oct 2019)

*#esseri* efectivamente, los datos de largo plazo sobre una gráfica para predecir el futuro de los mismos es una labor muy "subjetiva"

Recuerdo hace años en un grupo de bolsa del IRC (sala de chat de los 90s) los integrantes nos dedicábamos a encontrar patrones en precios, volúmenes sospechosos y cosas similares con los escasos datos disponibles por aquel entonces... no me digas como demonios hacíamos pero siempre lográbamos adaptar los datos a nuestras previsiones, y no al revés.

De este modo con los años entendí que las gráficas son como las pinturas abstractas...cada uno termina viendo lo que le parece...y si por ejemplo estás convencido en comprar un valor, acabarás interpretando los datos para que avalen tu decisión...cuesta mucho ser objetivo con datos tan variados en espacio y tiempo.

Ahora, cuando miro un chart como el que os he adjuntado, es verdad que miro patrones pasados, pero no los valoro exclusivamente en base a los ejes de ordenadas y abscisas ... lo hago también en base a la psicología social derivada de las lineas que vemos.

Como sabemos desde siempre tropezamos las veces que hagan falta en la misma piedra...vemos charts subir en vertical y pensamos que no se acabará nunca, o valores perder un 95% en meses y compramos más y más esperando que retorne a máximos ¿por qué?

Somos predecibles ya que nuestros genes son similares entre nosotros, y estos, nos revelan como egoístas, temerosos, emocionales... si el oro en el pasado se lanzó a subir de precio en dos ondas claras, y actualmente llevamos una onda y parece que el comienzo de una segunda....¿por qué no va a reaccionar del mismo modo que sus predecesores el grupo de inversores especuladores que lo mueven?

Reitero que no tengo ni idea de lo que sucederá, lo que si acabará pasando, es que los patrones sociales de euforia, miedo, recelo...se repetirán una y mil veces, así que es posible que ahora el oro esté en el inicio de un patrón social de euforia...sobre todo entre los creadores de mercado.

Un saludo


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Madmax? Eso no va a pasar. Simplemente porque no interesa que pase.
> 
> No le interesa al poder establecido que quiere seguir disfrutando de sus yates, de sus aston martin, de la coca y de las chavalas en bikini. Y en el madmax....eso es muy muy complicado de mantener.
> No le interesa al que va todos los días a trabajar a las 6 de la mañana y sale a las 7 de la tarde por un sueldo de cuenco de arroz tres delicias.
> ...



Siento llevar la contraria, pero no estoy de acuerdo.

El caso que propones, Muttley, se daría si solo se produjera un cambio en el sistema financiero mundial. Una grave crisis si, pero no el Madmax, como bien dices.

El problema es otro y en este caso, irreversible.

Somos 7.700 millones de personas y la capacidad de carga de la Tierra esta sobrepasada hace tiempo. Dudo que podamos vivir de forma sostenible más de 2.000 millones de personas. El ajuste pendiente, es el madmax.

Me hace gracia cuando la gente ignora la escasez de recursos necesaria para realizar una transición energética inviable. Cobre, plata, y otros elementos fundamentales llevan cien años decayendo en la ley del mineral de las minas. Y mientras tanto han multiplicado por diez la producción de metal. ¿Como?, a base de multiplicar por cien el movimiento de tierras.

Las leyes de los minerales seguirán cayendo, pero la extracción frenará en seco en pocos años, bien por falta de combustible, bien por el pico geológico y la transición quedará en nada. Y si además empieza la crisis dentro de poco como parece, ¿quién va a invertir las enormes cantidades necesarias para extraer los materiales, si no hay demanda?. La producción de petróleo, cobre y plata se hundirá.

La ley de rendimientos decrecientes hace tiempo que trabaja en contra de la extracción de materiales. Y nos conduce de forma inexorable hacia un madmax, hasta que ajustemos el nivel de carga de la Tierra. Pero reducir la población no será sencillo. Dudo que haya un conclave mundial que decida de manera equitativa, repartir los recursos. Mas bien al contrario, cada uno defenderá lo suyo y de ahí a las guerras por los recursos, solo hay un paso.

Para aclarar las cosas, después de quince o veinte años de solar y eólica, solo el 3% de la energía primaria del mundo procede de estas renovables. Es mucho más importante la hidráulica, que la suma de las dos.

Por supuesto no ocurrirá inmediatamente, es un proceso que llevará su curso, pero si la crisis comienza en serio, nada detendrá el camino hacia la destrucción.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (9 Oct 2019)

*@paketazo *

No dudo de lo mucho k puedas ayudar con en este tipo de exposiciones. El gráfico, igualmente, estaba claro y es de agradecer. Igualmente, el natural pausado y prudente k aplicas a todo lo k expones redondea aún más el aporte.

Ahora bien...mi respuesta no era una crítica genérica a este tipo de análisis ni a extrapolar patrones pasados, k puede, es más , debería poder facilitar una reflexión más formada sobre cotizaciones, etc. Era, puntualmente , una llamada de atención al peso - o la falta de él - k la reproducción de ese tipo de ciclos/tendencias pudiesen tener en el caso concreto del Oro, teniendo en cuenta k podría ( debería ) no ser un producto más, sino uno directamente relacionado con la delirante emisión monetaria k se ha dado desde entonces ...y ése podría ser un punto importante k obviamente, no aparece en los gráficos. Por ese factor , k creo importantísimo - y k perfectamente no será todo lo categórico k algunos esperamos por akí y volverá de nuevo a ser decepcionante - resaltaba lo aventurado de una posible reproducción de ciclos en este caso concreto.

De hecho, por éso destacaba lo de k en caso de no mostrar esa extensión monetaria de una puta vez - y no hablo de un patrón y toda esa película, sino de algún "gesto" práctico, uso, integración, protagonismo en la canasta de los DEG, etc... - no sería más k otro sujeto de especulación y un "cofre pendiendo de un hilo" - obviamente, con nuestro ahorro dentro -...idea k me parecía interesante refrescar en el hilo. Si el Oro, en momentos al parecer tan delicados como éste - obviamente petáos de fanfarria interesada - reincide finalmente en no ser sino un "refugio recurrente de consenso/costumbre" ( y k podría representar por ello una idea absolutamente estética y en el fondo, vacía de contenido monetario más allá del puramente fiat k podamos exprimirle )...la verdad es k todos esos grandes ciclos estarían conducidos si no al cero, sí a un petardazo considerable k harían de los metales algo tan atractivo como arriesgado.

Y , keriendo dejar claro ese "cara o cruz" del Oro ...por ahí iban los tiros en cuanto a las reservas con k entender esos patrones...o no , depende del lado del k caiga la moneda.


----------



## esseri (9 Oct 2019)

*@antorob*

Ok...pero un Mad Max se presume abrupto. Y la teoría "de las ranas en el puchero" afronta esa cuestión demográfica progresivamente.

Entiendo k sería un empeoramiento general, ahí casi todos vamos a estar de acuerdo...pero no un madmax. No "El Caos".

A la hora de mover los recursos de cada cual, k en éso estamos las hormigas, el escenario es muy diferente en uno u otro caso.


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2019)

La si


esseri dijo:


> *@antorob*
> 
> Ok...pero un Mad Max se presume abrupto. Y la teoría "de las ranas en el puchero" afronta esa cuestión demográfica progresivamente.
> 
> ...



La situación de base es muy mala, la concentración en las minas ya es muy baja. Lo que hace que sea un madmax es la crisis financiera.

Si en la próxima crisis, los bancos centrales pierden el control, la depresión se extenderá por el mundo por la quiebra masiva del sistema financiero mundial, hasta ahora sostenido de forma artificial por los bancos centrales. Si los bancos zombies van quebrando por que no tienen un BC detrás que le apoye, la inversión se hundirá. Y la paralización de la actividad económica se extenderá por todo el mundo.

Un cambio de este tipo, cuesta recuperarse mucho tiempo. Si añadimos que la situación de base es penosa, no habrá recuperación en el sector de la minería y las retroalimentaciones nos llevaran al pozo económico. Luego las guerras, el desempleo, la pobreza y el hambre. El madmax estará a un solo paso.

Saludos.

PD. Lo que podemos discutir es si los bancos centrales van a perder el control. Creo que si, como se puede ver por los tipos negativos y la imposibilidad de dejar de inyectar ¿dinero? a la economía zombie. Es todo una ficción, un matrix en el sistema, que solo se mantiene mientras dure la confianza de la gente en el papel moneda. El hecho de la compra de oro por países como China y Rusia, advierte que la confianza en el papel moneda no es universal.


----------



## paketazo (9 Oct 2019)

Yo no comparto que el crecimiento de la población derive en un mad max, es más, creo que esta curva, tan repetida en la naturaleza explica que en unas décadas la población y su crecimiento se estancarán en base a sus limites (ya sea de recursos o ideológico/sociales)




Esto es lo que yo creo que sucederá aun que no estaré para velo.

En cuanto al tema energético, no creo que tampoco sea un problema, los monopolios mantienen ralentizadas las implantaciones de nuevas tecnologías que abaratan o mejoran los rendimientos, llegado el momento se adoptará poco a poco un nuevo paradigma energético alejado de los hidrocarburos, que pienso quedarán de manera "residual" en el sistema para usos menores.

Lo de la banca...es algo que sí veo que sucederá, pero habrá alternativas, aun que sustos financieros veremos unos cuantos,

Mi vida es demasiado corta para sentarme a esperar un mad max... y yo tampoco lo buscaré... pero claro, las cosas suceden cuando uno menos se lo espera.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## esseri (9 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> La si
> 
> La situación de base es muy mala, la concentración en las minas ya es muy baja. Lo que hace que sea un madmax es la crisis financiera.
> 
> ...



Sep...el caso es k yo creo k las cryptos pueden ser el "puente" de emergencia para k La Castuza minimice en lo posible k su acopio de fiat se pierda como lágrimas en la lluvia y ése madmax no se produzca o lo haga en su menor expresión PARA ELLOS - de banksters puntuales, empresas, etc...ni idea , ni lo veo importante - ( reencauzarlo a la austríaca patrón Oro mediante, además de más complicado y largo...sí k sería absolutamente traumático ).


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo no comparto que el crecimiento de la población derive en un mad max, es más, creo que esta curva, tan repetida en la naturaleza explica que en unas décadas la población y su crecimiento se estancarán en base a sus limites (ya sea de recursos o ideológico/sociales)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 165240
> 
> ...



Paketazo, no existe sustituto para los hidrocarburos, al menos equivalente. Es una cuestión de densidad energética. Y de escasez de materiales, por que no intuyo como piensas que van a sacar los elementos imprescindibles para mover el sistema. Hemos llegado a unas concentraciones tan bajas de minerales, que una pequeña caída en la ley implica un crecimiento exponencial en la cantidad de tierra a remover. Y no hay vehículos eléctricos que muevan la tierra.

Si tienes información de esa ralentización en las nuevas tecnologías, me interesa y mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Oct 2019)

12 años llevamos asi, con que viene el Lobo....la verdad es que para servidor, el tema es agotador y pesado....es como un preso que esta condenado a muerte en el corredor, y lleva asi tiempo esperando la sentencia.....hastío....


----------



## esseri (9 Oct 2019)

More lacasitos... 

Fed Chair Powell Announces QE4... But "Don't Call It QE4"


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 12 años llevamos asi, con que viene el Lobo....la verdad es que para servidor, el tema es agotador y pesado....es como un preso que esta condenado a muerte en el corredor, y lleva asi tiempo esperando la sentencia.....hastío....



Si, te veo muy escéptico con el tema, después de tantos años.

Lo que sucede es que están agotando los viejos campos a costa de minimizar el decline. Las reservas y los descubrimientos ya no crecen y propongo el ejemplo de Manifa para que veais hasta que punto estamos mal.

Arabia Saudi tiene alrededor de 260.000 millones de barriles de petróleo de reservas disponibles. En torno a la producción actual de 10 millones de barriles, tiene para 70 años.

En cambio en 2006 decidió desarrollar el campo de Manifa. Este campo de petróleo situado en aguas poco profundas , fue descubierto en 1957 y puesto en marcha para ser detenido poco después porque tenia tanto vanadio que era intratable por las refinerías.

No obstante, en 2006 Arabia decidió hacer una inversión mostruosa y fabricar su propia refinería especial para tratar su petróleo con vanadio. Las inversiones fueron tremendas, mucho mayores que las de un campo convencional.

https://www.saudiaramco.com/-/media/publications/books/manifa-book-english.pdf

Y ahora pregunto, ¿Si realmente tuviera tantas reservas de petróleo, para que desarrollar Manifa, cuando es evidente que es mucho mas caro?.

La navaja de Ockham dice que la respuesta más sencilla es la verdadera. 

No tienen las reservas que dicen tener y están extrayendo lo que les queda. Y esto sirve para el resto de Oriente Medio.

Naturalmente es solo mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Oct 2019)

#antorob no tengo dudas que todo tiene un límite superior e inferior en lo que a la naturaleza se refiere.

Tu tienes claro que ese límite se acerca, y yo no lo veo tan cerca...podremos discutir al respecto y ambos aportaremos razonamientos para dicho desenlace, y estos serán con fundamento.

Personalmente tengo claro que no veré un mad max, ni la muerte del dólar...pero sí creo que veré el oro en 3000$ (salvo que la palme fuera de la media de edad a la baja), también pienso que veré un crack bursátil y corralitos en muchos países que no se preveía posible.

En cuanto a la energía, pues solo creo que optimizaremos cada vez más lo que tenemos.

Mira lo que hacía un ordenador hace 40 años y mira lo que hace hoy.

Mira el combustible que precisaba un coche para hacer 100Km y mira lo que precisa hoy.

Mira lo que consumía una simple bombilla hace 40 años y mira lo que consume hoy.

Es posible que suceda lo que dices y muchas explotaciones concretas terminen agotándose, no lo dudo, pero también creo que hay sustituto para casi todo...si algo he aprendido con los años es que lo que parecía imposible se termina logrando, es solo cuestión de demanda y ganas.

Cuando salió Amazon, me pareció una empresa de coña...¡vender libros online! ... ¿que futuro puede haber ahí?

¿Cuando empezaron a vender móviles que sacaban fotos?...¿¡qué sentido tiene esto!?

¿Patinetes a batería?...¿quién va a comprar algo tan ridículo, un niño de 4 años?

¿Drones comerciales?...¡bo! eso es un juguete para el salón de casa y los fines de semana.

No soy visionario...es más, soy corto en este aspecto, pero veo que hay verdaderos genios que anticipan lo que va a suceder y buscan soluciones antes de que suceda. Por eso pienso que no veré ese madmax energético o poblacional...pero sí creo que veré crack bursátil y crisis de banca y crédito...amén de deuda.

Sea como sea, lo que pasrá en 10 años es una incógnita, como casi saber lo que pasará en unos meses, así que el nexo que nos une en este foro, es una pequeña respuesta para salvaguardar nuestros intereses y de propina ofertarnos buenas charlas y mucho conocimiento.

Un saludo


----------



## FranMen (9 Oct 2019)

https://mining.komatsu/images/defau...7d2627f8127ff0000643374.jpg?sfvrsn=2d70c6b_56
Esta belleza es eléctrica
En lo demás, de acuerdo contigo Antorob


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> #antorob no tengo dudas que todo tiene un límite superior e inferior en lo que a la naturaleza se refiere.
> 
> Tu tienes claro que ese límite se acerca, y yo no lo veo tan cerca...podremos discutir al respecto y ambos aportaremos razonamientos para dicho desenlace, y estos serán con fundamento.
> 
> ...



Comprendo tu visión, paketazo, pero tienes que ser consciente de lo que dices. Resumiendo, algo inventarán.

Mi posición es distinta. Han estirado tanto la goma que está a punto de romperse, pero para alguien que no vea el mecanismo, el aparato sigue funcionando. Cuando la goma se rompa será una sorpresa, porque parecía que todo funcionaba perfectamente.

Lo que me dice que la goma está a punto de romperse son los tipos negativos.

En una naturaleza real son simplemente imposibles. Nadie pide un préstamo y le pagan por ello. Es irreal. 

Por lo tanto estamos ante un sistema financiero artificial. Y además , como han comprobado recientemente, no se puede dejar de inyectar dinero porque el enfermo se muere. Quizás para la gente sea algo normal, pero todos los que estamos en este foro sabemos que esto no puede durar eternamente. Aunque a veces lo parezca.

Cuando se rompa, no nos podemos ni imaginar como será el desastre. 

Pensar un momento como puede funcionar el sistema si los bancos cierran todos mañana.

La alternativa es pensar que lo tienen todo controlado. Bueno, es otra opción, pero no es la mía.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> https://mining.komatsu/images/defau...7d2627f8127ff0000643374.jpg?sfvrsn=2d70c6b_56
> Esta belleza es eléctrica
> En lo demás, de acuerdo contigo Antorob



Hola FranMen, me refería a los camiones para el movimiento de tierras, aunque he visto algún diseño extraordinario de camión eléctrico. El problema es que la batería es tan enorme que casi pesa más que la carga que transporta.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola FranMen, me refería a los camiones para el movimiento de tierras, aunque he visto algún diseño extraordinario de camión eléctrico. El problema es que la batería es tan enorme que casi pesa más que la carga que transporta.
> 
> Saludos.



LLegará:
World’s Largest Electric Vehicle is a Dump Truck That Doesn’t Even Need to Be Plugged in for Recharging


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Oct 2019)

camión eléctrico....teniendo miles de km. de ff.cc. convencional muerto de asco....


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> LLegará:
> World’s Largest Electric Vehicle is a Dump Truck That Doesn’t Even Need to Be Plugged in for Recharging



Gracias FranMen, pero tiene un poquito de trampa. 

Solo funciona si cuando está cargado tiene que bajar. En llano o con subida no funciona, pero bueno es evidente que en algunos casos, sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> LLegará:
> World’s Largest Electric Vehicle is a Dump Truck That Doesn’t Even Need to Be Plugged in for Recharging



En la mina de Peñasquito, ver imagen, no creo que funcionara.

Cortesia de Srsrocco.


----------



## kikepm (9 Oct 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Sep...el caso es k yo creo k las cryptos pueden ser el "puente" de emergencia para k La Castuza minimice en lo posible k su acopio de fiat se pierda como lágrimas en la lluvia y ése madmax no se produzca o lo haga en su menor expresión PARA ELLOS - de banksters puntuales, empresas, etc...ni idea , ni lo veo importante - ( reencauzarlo a la austríaca patrón Oro mediante, además de más complicado y largo...sí k sería absolutamente traumático ).



Eso pasa por suponer que la castuza alienta o tiene una ideología acorde con BTC. Pero a esta interpretación cabe oponer varios argumentos demoledores:

- los castuzos son seres inanes, subnormales con privilegios, que por su posición conservadora-reaccionaria consideran cualquier cambio como malo per se. BTC es algo nuevo, revolucionario en sus fines, y ataca de lleno la línea de flotación del pensamiento de las élites, proponiendo que cualqueir persona sea su propio banco, o al menos administre su propio dinero sin intervención de terceras partes.

- los castuzos sobreviven gracias a la intervención masiva, los privilegios estatales y la liquidez provista por los órganos monetarios, los cuales basan su control en el monopolio de emisión. BTC no permite tal monopolio.

- los castuzos complementan su tenderete (el estado) justificándo el expolio fiscal por medio de llamadas a "lo necesario que es para proteger a los débiles" Este expolio (que a su vez es LA CAUSA de desprotección) se basa en un control férreo del sistema bancario, del cual (casi) nadie puede escapar, hasta el punto de que son capaces de cobrarse multas solicitando al banco de turno su mordida a la que este como buen perro obediente acude. BTC elimina dicho control.

Es posible que alguien piense que los castuzos crearán OTRA cripto distinta de BTC para tal menester. Pero esto no deja de ser un cambio de collar para el mismo perro. Si una cripto estatal es: CONFISCABLE, NO PROPIEDAD DEL TITULAR, INFLACTABLE Y COORDINADA BAJO EL MISMO SISTEMA BANCARIO al que pretende sustituir/mejorar BTC, entonces

NI ES UNA CRIPTO NI RESUELVE EL PROBLEMA DE FONDO QUE SI HACE BTC.


En cuanto a la posibilidad de reencauzar la situación mediante políticas austríacas, vuelta al patrón oro, etc., la situación es la misma que con respecto a BTC. JAMÁS LO CONSENTIRÁN, porque una vuelta a los tiempos en que los estados no podían inflactar a voluntad impide a los políticos y a las élites financiar con déficit todo tipo de cosas que consideran buenas: guerras, subvenciones a inútiles que dirigen corporaciones (y que forman parte del entramado), sostenimiento de políticas populistas (viogens, paguitas, inmis,...), malgasto en infraestructuras para el mantenimiento de las redes y los afines, etc.


La cuestión es que asistimos a UNA PUTA GUERRA entre el estado de saqueo y la parte productiva de la sociedad. Por eso la mayoría de socialistas (de derechas y de izquierdas) ven con muy malos ojos un dinero alternativo al del estado, aunque puedan ver por otro lado que hay algo inherentemente malo en la manipulación monetaria.


No se si BTC logrará reponer las fuerzas del lado de los individuos, pero supone de facto una solución de mercado (austríaca, ancap) contra todos estos desmanes. El tiempo dirá que tan bueno es para este menester.


----------



## grom (9 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Lo que me dice que la goma está a punto de romperse son los tipos negativos.
> 
> En una naturaleza real son simplemente imposibles. Nadie pide un préstamo y le pagan por ello. Es irreal.



A mi también me parece que el tipo de interes negativo desestabiliza el sistema.

No se trata solo de una convencion de donde esta el "cero" como si estuvieramos hablando de la posicion de un cuerpo.
Se trata de que, un sistema con feedback negativo es estable, uno con feedback positivo es explosivamente inestable.

Aplicado a un ciudadano, es obvio: si nos pagaran por pedir prestado, quien haria otra cosa que pedir prestado para ganar dinero?
Es tan obvio que evidentemente, los intereses negativos están vedados al ciudadano de a pie, aun asi, veremos de que manera aguantan el chiringuito.


----------



## esseri (9 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Eso pasa por suponer que la castuza alienta o tiene una ideología acorde con BTC.



Éso sí k es mucho suponer ( y, por cierto, en un sentido absolutamente errado )...seguramente por tu concepción idealista de BTC ( cuando yo no he hablado de BTC , sino del sector, las cryptos ). Personalmente y como en tantas otras cosas, yo tengo una visión escéptica de ambos...tanto de la Castuza como de BTC ( k nada me indica k no sea un do de pecho castuzo, por cierto - y no contemplar ésto, imo, sí k es benevolencia en la suposición -).

Ya a día de hoy, el Rey del sector crypto no es BTC, sino el fiat...y la posición predominante de BTC en el sector , gracias en gran parte a la decisiva colaboración de Tether, k es fiat a la enésima potencia trilera es una prueba paradigmática de ello ( aunque la doble moral del aburrido maximalismo bitcoñero minimice éste y otros argumentos absolutamente básicos en su proyección mainstream de una imagen robinjudiana necesaria - como el de una centralización de su minería evidente , abrumadora y conceptualmente inasumible , por ejemplo - ) . Precisamente por ese contexto de enorme, decisiva ya, influencia fiat veo k el establishment puede proyectarse éso y más en esa dirección...y no por una fe en el altruísmo k venden de la k carezco desde hace medio siglo...sino para intentar perpetuar en un nuevo sistema los frutos de los pillajes en éste. Yo espero menos de un político k de un melanoma, kike.

Obviamente, el Oro ha tenido muchas de las prestaciones de las k BTC hace gala - y k éste, tecnológicamente, incluso amplía en muchos aspectos , OK - ...pero sin embargo, apenas se han impuesto en beneficio de los saqueados por la Castuza...pues éstos , como dueños de la impresora, siempre tienen una moto que vender y un apaño sobre el anterior para tener al rebaño en su puntito - ultimamente el de la confi como único respaldo al confetti y el del desvarío de deuda en estos últimos decenios - respecto a los dilemas k sus triles evidentes plantean a la sociedá.

Por mix partex, aparco el topic...k da para largo y tendido...y aunke eres el tipo de interlocutor , tanto por agudeza como por conocimiento, del k sacaría sin duda algo de gusto y provecho, ni es el hilo ni , la verdá, me apetece demasiado un empeño de Sísifo y un LOOP eterno sobre ello. Para mí, y hasta donde me interesa por pura práctica y un oportunismo k ahora mismo considero insoslayable, la nueva vuelta de tuerca crypto es un tapete nuevo a punto de caramelo sobre el k seguir enmierdando, medrando y controlando el percal - ésto, especialmente y hasta límites k hoy ni soñamos - ...así k creo k la Castuza lo usará - bien por haberlo creado...o, de no ser así, simplemente por comprárselo con los réditos de su última gracieta , la impresora...- por cierto, como hace tiempo k creo k están haciendo -.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Oct 2019)

Sólo dos lineas.
Hacía años que nunca se me acercaba tanto una mujer y con palabras tan melindrosas. ¿Una discoteca? No, una sucursal bancaria. Quería "ligarme" los ahorros para meterlos en el juego de la bolsa. (Me han ofrecido rentabilidades de 7% ojo) Sin yo buscarlo conste en acta.
Conste también en acta que que me marqué un moonwalker saliendo a toda prisa.


----------



## tastas (9 Oct 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Sólo dos lineas.
> Hacía años que nunca se me acercaba tanto una mujer y con palabras tan melindrosas. ¿Una discoteca? No, una sucursal bancaria. Quería "ligarme" los ahorros para meterlos en el juego de la bolsa. (Me han ofrecido rentabilidades de 7% ojo) Sin yo buscarlo conste en acta.
> Conste también en acta que que me marqué un moonwalker saliendo a toda prisa.



Que te prometa lo del 7% con una grabadora delante y acto seguido le pides un crédito para ejercer esa himbersión. Y salir a toda prisa no basta, te seguro que te dejaste ahí tus ahorros.


----------



## tastas (9 Oct 2019)

grom dijo:


> A mi también me parece que el tipo de interes negativo desestabiliza el sistema.
> 
> No se trata solo de una convencion de donde esta el "cero" como si estuvieramos hablando de la posicion de un cuerpo.
> Se trata de que, un sistema con feedback negativo es estable, uno con feedback positivo es explosivamente inestable.
> ...



Son imposibles en la naturaleza, pero al menos son voluntarios y solo los paga quien quiere.
En cuanto el BCE se encuentre solo comprando bonos porque la gente ha retirado sus fondos del sistema bancario tendrán que buscarse otra manera de robar financiarse.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

SoftBank Damaged After WeWork Implosion, Losses Could Exceed $5 Billion

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Que te prometa lo del 7% con una grabadora delante y acto seguido le pides un crédito para ejercer esa himbersión. Y salir a toda prisa no basta, te seguro que te dejaste ahí tus ahorros.



Como te lo cuento.
Y te ya te garantizo que no me pillan, les TEMO.


----------



## tastas (9 Oct 2019)

No hay quien se crea que 1000 euros hoy valgan menos que 900 euros en el futuro.

La única explicación natural plausible a tal fenómeno sería que eur usd yen-yuan y rublo absorbieran el resto de monedas, aunque lo obvio es que la impresora de los banqueros centrales está distorsionando la economía y solo queda esperar hasta cuándo.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (9 Oct 2019)

No hay porqué dar por sentado k el apaño de los tipos negativos busque apuntalar el sistema fiat a medio y largo plazo. Puede perfectamente ser un parche temporal para ganar tiempo sin que reviente e ir pasando al próximo.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Oct 2019)

Respecto a la moneda de media onza alemana con precio de dumping 
Schnäppchenjagd: Neue 100--Goldmünze stößt auf riesige Nachfrage

Parece que no van a poder hacer frente a la demanda. Se habían comprometido a dar al menos una moneda a cada uno de los compradores pero parece que hay más de 175.000 solicitudes que es la tirada que han hecho. Parece que primero atenderán a los clientes habituales y luego las restantes se sortearán...

Suerte con el sorteo!


----------



## Mochuelo (9 Oct 2019)

Vale, pero si cojo los 1000 euros y los pongo en una caja fuerte o bancolchon dentro de un año tendre 1000 euros que valdran más que 900. Quizas es que este muy obtuso, pero no la veo la menor gracia,


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola FranMen, me refería a los camiones para el movimiento de tierras, aunque he visto algún diseño extraordinario de camión eléctrico. El problema es que la batería es tan enorme que casi pesa más que la carga que transporta.
> 
> Saludos.



aunque se consiguiera hacer funcionar la maquinaria de las minas con electricidad, el problema sería cargar las baterías en según que zonas.

no hay problema con el petróleo, llegará primero el problema con el diesel.

sin diesel no hay minas, no hay transporte, no hay agricultura. no hay generadores.


----------



## Covid-8M (9 Oct 2019)

Que opinion teneis sobre la reunion de mañana para negociar la guerra comercial? Es solo una formalidad o pueden salir "buenas" noticias del encuentro? Pregunto porque tengo la bola de cristal en el taller.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2019)

Hola, gorilaz: Lo que se sabe es que China ha ofrecido un acuerdo de "mínimos": compraría más productos agrícolas y a cambio Trump debería quitar los aranceles de Octubre y Diciembre... Hasta el momento, al menos que yo sepa, Trump NO ha respondido y eso que hoy se ha dedicado a repartir "estopa" contra la FED.

¿Qué puede pasar? NO tengo NI idea, pero me inclino más porque Trump siga tensando la "cuerda" y es que tiene todavía un "as en la manga"... En fin, habrá que esperar. Por si acaso yo me he abierto un Corto cerca del cierre en una Bolsa bastante sensible a la zona asiática. Es una posición que es puramente ESPECULATIVA y que cerraré enseguida, probablemente entre esta y la próxima madrugada (que es cuando funciona en su horario normal).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo un interesante artículo de Bloomberg sobre los repos...

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Por cierto, ya que comentáis mucho últimamente sobre los intereses negativos, deciros que hoy GRECIA ha colocado letras a TRES MESES al -0,02%...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2019)

Hola, nsdn: Pues te has perdido una noche de fuerte volatilidad... Con decirte que el DJ ha llegado a estar en los 26025,8... Ahora anda más que recuperado en torno a los 26318, o sea que ya te puedes imaginar los bandazos que se han dado y que, probablemente, seguirán en función de lo que suceda en las negociaciones entre los EE.UU. y China.

A mí me ha ido de "coña", pues el Corto que tenía en la Bolsa australiana lo he cerrado al poco de abrir y me ha reportado unas buenas ganancias sin apenas "trabajo": abrir casi al cierre y cerrar poco después de la apertura. Realmente, viendo lo que pasaba con las Bolsas americanas, creía que le iba a sacar más "jugo", pero luego lo he compensado haciendo un poco de Scalping.

Muy "extraña" la evolución de las Bolsas durante el "overnight", puesto que según el "South China Morning Post", China y los EE.UU. NO han avanzado en las negociaciones comerciales y se especula de nuevo con que la delegación china podría abandonar Washington hoy Jueves, un día antes de lo previsto... En fin, ya veremos, pero mucho ¡Ojo! en la operativa de hoy y especialmente si algunos piensan quedarse abiertos al cierre. Puede pasar cualquier cosa...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2019)

Tampoco las Bolsas chinas están subiendo nada del otro mundo... Además, cuando han abierto, los índices americanos ya se habían dado la vuelta. En fin, muy curioso lo de esta noche y me pregunto quién o quiénes habrán activado las ordenes de compra después del varapalo inicial. Lo que SÍ ha habido es una muy fuerte volatilidad a lo largo de toda la noche. Vamos a ver qué sucede de aquí al Fin de Semana...

Saludos.


----------



## Play_91 (10 Oct 2019)

El oro es el futuro, básicamente porque al sistema financiero le quedan 2 telediarios y el nuevo se basará en el oro. 

Las élites se están peleando por las reservas de oro, hay hasta noticias de robos de oro, tema Venezuela intento por robarle el oro negro hace 2 días, etc, etc. Ahora saben que el oro es importante, a más oro más poder van a tener cara al nuevo sistema financiero que todos ya conocen.


----------



## Silver94 (10 Oct 2019)

Yo no creo que la plata vaya a subir tantísimo. No me hacen falta hacer cálculos ni quebraderos de cabeza, es sólo que tengo mucha plata acumulada, y no creo que la suerte me sonría tanto jajaja


----------



## alma10 (10 Oct 2019)

Muy interesante el artículo de ZeroHedge


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Oct 2019)

Bueno, no solo compran alemanes... La noticia debe de haber corrido como la pólvora en otros países también


----------



## Forcopula (10 Oct 2019)

Ayer buscando información sobre el tema, lo habían dicho en los periódicos alemanes, así que no es de extrañar.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## grom (10 Oct 2019)

Es lo que intento decir, no es un tema del resultado de una operacion aritmetica y ya.
Intento enfocarlo desde el punto de vista de la estabilidad del sistema.

A modo de ejemplo, se puede discutir la diferencia entre jugar al baloncesto en la tierra y en marte, con gravedades distintas. Puedes ir mas alla, bajas mas la gravedad y te vas a la luna a dar saltos tremendos.
Pero si haces la gravedad NEGATIVA, en el momento que salgas de casa te vas acelerando hacia el espacio exterior. No se puede jugar a baloncesto.


----------



## Silver94 (10 Oct 2019)

Perdigonazo dijo:


> ¿En qué formato tienes esa plata?



El 98% en monedas de una onza.


----------



## Silver94 (10 Oct 2019)

Perdigonazo dijo:


> ¿Diferentes cecas y años?



Sí. Aunque la mayoría son de este año.


----------



## paketazo (10 Oct 2019)

Lo que escribes es un "absurdo" evidentemente, pero con salvedades.

Cualquiera de nosotros analizará la frase desde la perspectiva de la lógica y en base a los datos que disponemos.

La deflación que aportas como pilar para fundamentar la frase es ambiguo, ya que no es garantía ni consecuencia cierta, con expansiones monetarias constantes y crecientes ¿por que se daría una deflación?

¿que está mal en la ecuación que nos venden?

Si cada vez hay más dinero en circulación, ¿cual es el motivo de emitir deuda con tipos negativos?

Bueno, lo primero que hay que tener claro es que el crédito o la deuda negativa no está disponible como oferta para el ciudadano o la empresa privada, o sea, que hay que entender que los que pagarán el diferencial serán los ciudadanos ahorradores que busquen esa "supuesta" protección hacia sus depósitos garantizados.

Tenemos entonces que hay dos expolios aceptados...el conocido de la inflación, "algo super saludable para toda economía", que se lo digan a los venezolanos...y por otra parte, la deuda pública que se financia con impresora ya casi en su totalidad, ahora aporta una novedad, y es que el que la quiera ha de pagar.

Por consiguiente; ¿valdrán más 900 euros en 10 años que ahora?

Evidentemente, ¡no!

Con una salvedad, y es que durante ese plazo de 10 años se produzca una reconstrucción monetaria.

¿cómo?

Pues eliminando el efectivo actual, y sustituyéndolo por una nueva clase de activo/dinero... como si nos dijera que los billetes dejan de valer, y que hay que llevarlos al banco, y nos darán nuevos billetes, que valen lo mismo aun que el monto total que nos entregan o valoran es un un 10% menor.

Entonces el que tuviera efectivo o depósitos fuera de la moneda concreta (euros) cuando tras 10 años pretendiera entrar de nuevo al circuíto o hacer negocios en euros, debería pagar el "fielato" que evidentemente excederá en un 10% sobre la cantidad demandada.

¿tiene lógica esto?

Sin un reset encubierto no.

¿podría suceder?

Si los tipos siguen en pendiente negativa e incrementándose sin duda sí.

¿quien suscribiría hoy tasas negativas sobre su ahorro a 10 años?

Pues quién supiera que en diez años las tasas serán perores todavía para el ahorro, y exista una exigencia de eliminar el efectivo al tiempo que se graven las cuentas bancarias o depósitos a la vista que no sean dependientes de la deuda pública.

¿cómo nos libramos de este hipotético caso?

Hay dos modos...o suicidándonos, o dejando de hacer negocios en euros (o la moneda local gravada con tipos negativos en su emisión de deuda)...esto segundo es algo complicado...al menos en la Europa occidental... veremos que pasa del otro lado del charco.

Un saludo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Oct 2019)

Perdigonazo dijo:


> ¿En qué formato tienes esa plata?





Perdigonazo dijo:


> ¿Diferentes cecas y años?



¿Dos únicos mensajes?¿Ambos interesándose por el patrimonio metalero de otro forero? ¿habiendo limitado quién puede ver su perfil completo? 

No sé Rick...


----------



## Perdigonazo (10 Oct 2019)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Dos únicos mensajes?¿Ambos interesándose por el patrimonio metalero de otro forero? ¿habiendo limitado quién puede ver su perfil completo?
> 
> No sé Rick...



Soy muy novato y no tengo mucho que aportar, intento aprender de lo que leo. La plata es algo que me resulta interesante y accesible ahora mismo y quiero saber cómo se lo está montando la gente. (Ver qué opina la gente sobre Monedas > lingotes. Premium sí o no, etc). Hice una pregunta en otro hilo hace unos días y me tomaron por tonto, así que intento participar lo justo.


----------



## esseri (10 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo que escribes es un "absurdo" evidentemente, pero con salvedades.
> 
> Cualquiera de nosotros analizará la frase desde la perspectiva de la lógica y en base a los datos que disponemos.
> 
> ...



Es k el tipo de chanchullo da iwal. Es la cadena de reparto lo k manda. Los contrasentidos y Omaigózs se dan en la opinión pública por lo inconsistente de los sucesivos cambios de normas en un sistema de manejo de rikeza k evidentemente no funciona...pero es k no importa. El k sí lo hace es el de la retención , transmisión y aumento de SU rikeza. Y pueden makearlo parche tras parche hasta k la rikeza del sistema "oficial" sea totalmente drenada.

De todos modos, sigo pensando k habrá DOS vehículos : El oficial, acotado al microbit...y el k adoptarán los beneficiarios de esa trilera cadena de reparto actual , k por supuesto, será tan ajeno a redistribuciones y "cajas comúnes" como lo es hoy o probablemente lo haya sido siempre : Y el dinero más anónimo es EL ORO. Sólo mostrándolo define su existencia y se define a sí mismo como activo financiero ( en la recreación más sublime del significado de "Activo financiero")....no necesitas absolutamente nada más. Claves, electricidad, respaldo de una autoridad administrativa pública o privada con una firma o plancha, validación de un controlador/es de consenso o imposición...nada. El metal más ilegal se traslada a una plancha fullera y chusca, al troquel más mangui de Soberanos ...Y VALE LO MISMO !...pero es k con el jeto de Miliki acuñado y su nombre con faltas de horto-grafía, valdría EXACTAMENTE iwal. El Oro se expresa por sí mismo - si no, no existe !...ni supply ni factura del pasado ni mis kojonex 33! - pero es k también se confirma por sí mismo. Es una expresión de rikeza ALEGAL, por éso sobrevive a las reglas y sus cambios...ajeno a la autoridad de turno k las maneje...a presidentes de bancos centrales , numismáticos , golpistas genocidas o mineros pekineses a txopocientosmil poyagigavatios por milisegundo.

Más allá de sofisticaciones destinadas a convencer de su idoneidad , a aumentar sus prestaciones como un dinero mejor ante sucesivas audiencias susceptibles de aceptarlo...MENOS ES MÁS . Entre todos los dineros y cualidades posibles como tal...el Oro es la línea recta : El trayecto más corto entre dos puntos. No es más rápido, no es más portable , más democrático ni más afrodisíako...en realidad no es nada. Nada más que DINERO. El resto de atribuciones molestan , minimizan esa "línea recta", la deskojonan. El ORO es LA ESENCIA. Todo lo demás son sueños imposibles...DE SER LO MISMO.

Para kien corta el queso...el consenso no existe : está decidido , vivito y coleando bajo la mesa - y controlando el cotarro sobre ella - hace milenios. Y en la próxima partida, con las reglas k existan, por delirantes k sean...vivirá de ese mismo modo .

Mandando. Sin palabras. Como una mujer desnuda. Kién kiere txátxara ?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Otro "motivo" más de preocupación...

- Debt Market Suffering "Quiet Meltdown" As Billions In Loans Are Suddenly Crashing

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (10 Oct 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es la mejor definición que he leído del Oro, a pesar de haber sido escrita de una forma tan ahorto-gráfika...
> 
> Un aplauso



Tó no pué ser, maifrén. Semox limitáus.

Si las rubias no fuesen parvas, las playmates gobernarían el mundo. 

Usté medirá.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2019)

Hola, nsdn: ¿Para qué? El Oro ahora mismo está como lo estaba hace un mes... Fíjate si nos hemos "ahorrado" tiempo. Además, con el trasfondo del "culebrón" de EE.UU. vs China, hay que seguir esperando acontecimientos. Lo que NO ha sido "normal" ha sido su "paralización" con todo lo que está sucediendo en las Bolsas... pero es lo que hay y NO hay más.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (10 Oct 2019)

Tacha lo de "Ser miyonario mañana a las 3" en la agenda, pompero.


----------



## oinoko (10 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, nsdn: ¿Para qué? El Oro ahora mismo está como lo estaba hace un mes... Fíjate si nos hemos "ahorrado" tiempo. Además, con el trasfondo del "culebrón" de EE.UU. vs China, hay que seguir esperando acontecimientos. Lo que NO ha sido "normal" ha sido su "paralización" con todo lo que está sucediendo en las Bolsas... pero es lo que hay y NO hay más.
> 
> Saludos.



Y como hace dos meses también. Está consolidando los 1500 Dolares y mientras no baje de 1480, está todo correcto.

Lo que podría "fastidiar" el asunto sería el poco probable caso de que mañana hubiera un acuerdo amplio entre USA y China, no por el acuerdo sino porque aprovecharían la noticia para entrarle con cortos a saco rompiendo la consolidación.

El ultimo twit del pelo panocha:
"Big day of negotiations with China. They want to make a deal, but do I? I meet with the Vice Premier tomorrow at The White House."

Que traducido quiere decir:
El trato que yo quiero no les gusta a los Chinos, y el trato que les interesa a los Chinos no me gusta a mí.

Creo que mañana en el mejor de los casos habrá acuerdos muy parciales, y en el peor caso, los trastos a la cabeza y hasta la siguiente reunión. He leido que esta es la reunión número 13 sobre el acuerdo comercial. Lo más probable es que habrá una reunión número 14 y una número 15.

Saludos.


----------



## Higadillas (10 Oct 2019)

Por cierto, una pregunta a los possedores de metales físicos. Estos días he estado haciendo inventario y recolocando en escondrijos, y me he hecho un excel para controlar cantidades y ratio... y al hacerla me he asustao. Estoy a un ratio plata/or de 170/1. 

A qué ratio estáis vosotros?


----------



## Jebediah (10 Oct 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Por cierto, una pregunta a los possedores de metales físicos. Estos días he estado haciendo inventario y recolocando en escondrijos, y me he hecho un excel para controlar cantidades y ratio... y al hacerla me he asustao. Estoy a un ratio plata/or de 170/1.
> 
> A qué ratio estáis vosotros?



Yo intento mantener, con sus altibajos, el ratio 1/1 pero respecto al valor total de cada metal. Es decir, 1€ de oro por 1€ de plata. En tu escala estaré en un 85/1 más o menos supongo, no sé como anda el ratio oro/plata estos días.


----------



## timi (10 Oct 2019)

yo igual , en precio estoy igual oro / plata mas o menos, un poco mas fuerte en plata porque empece fuerte en oro , pero luego deje de comprar .En onzas estoy 64/1


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Oct 2019)

yo andaré en 60 plata 40 oro, en euros.

confio en que la plata tiene más recorrido al alza, pero el oro es el oro.


----------



## Erzam (10 Oct 2019)

Yo ando en 70 plata y 30 oro.


----------



## Silver94 (10 Oct 2019)

80 plata- 20 oro. Empecé como loco con la plata, me gusta mucho mas, las monedas me parecen preciosas y son mucho mas asequibles. Ahora mi intención es compensar un poco.


----------



## paketazo (10 Oct 2019)

100% AU. Pero admito que la plata tiene más potencial de revalorización, solo que no entra en mi ecuación volumétrica.


----------



## oinoko (10 Oct 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Por cierto, una pregunta a los possedores de metales físicos. Estos días he estado haciendo inventario y recolocando en escondrijos, y me he hecho un excel para controlar cantidades y ratio... y al hacerla me he asustao. Estoy a un ratio plata/or de 170/1.
> 
> A qué ratio estáis vosotros?



Cuando tu nivel de inversión crece, el problema de estar tan balanceado hacia la plata es el peso y el volumen.
Sobre todo como tengas que hacer una mudanza un día que tengas un poco de lumbago.
Hay ciertas cosas que no te las pueden llevar los de Gil-Stauffer.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Oct 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Cuando tu nivel de inversión crece el problema de estar tan balanceado hacia plata es el peso y el volumen.
> Sobre todo como tengas que hacer una mudanza un día que tengas un poco de lumbago.
> Hay ciertas cosas que no te las pueden llevar los de Gil-Stauffer.



no todos tenemos veinte o cuarenta kilos


----------



## FranMen (10 Oct 2019)

No problem hasta 150 kg (de oro para los pudientes o de plata para los probes)


----------



## oinoko (10 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no todos tenemos veinte o cuarenta kilos



Por eso he dicho "Cuando tu nivel de inversión crece",
no obstante 300 onzas de plata pueden ser un problema como tengas que irte a trabajar a Londres, y son solo 5000 Euros.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En relación al debate entre paketazo y Tronald Dump, hace unos días coloqué unos precios y un salario de referencia de los últimos 20 años (1998-2018) y la lectura REAL que se puede hacer es una sola: la INFLACIÓN ha subido FUERTEMENTE en el bolsillo de la clase media para abajo y la DEFLACIÓN se ha asentado en los salarios e ingresos medios de las mismas clases sociales.

Otra cosa es que a una minoría de la población (la llamada "clase rica") le haya ido MUCHO MEJOR, gracias a una ESPECULACIÓN fomentada desde los Bancos Centrales que con sus QEs han impulsado la liquidez hacia el sector financiero y que prácticamente NO ha llegado a la Economía REAL.

Tronald Dump, los intereses negativos son una simple ABERRACIÓN y que NUNCA en la Historia han existido, al menos que a mí me conste. Y, además, ponen en "jaque mate" a las QEs futuras... ¿Por qué? Difícilmente servirían si la Deuda ofrece intereses negativos a los posibles inversores.

Con el tiempo NO tardarían en llegar los problemas a los Bancos que NO pueden funcionar con una curva de interés de pendiente negativa, aunque los tipos representados sean positivos, así que si fueran negativos...

¿Y qué pasaría con una "industria" tan potente como la que se dedica a los Planes de Pensiones? ¿Qué MEMO se metería en ellos si ahora mismo ya son una ESTAFA teniendo en cuenta su Fiscalidad?

En fin, los intereses negativos lo único que pueden propiciar es el que "FINAL" -el que sea...- llegue antes...

Y dejo un artículo que va en esa línea...

La crisis económica de nuestra época – cumbres borrascosas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2019)

Hola, nsdn: De acuerdo, el dinero sigue saliendo de las Bolsas, pero éstas siguen estando en lo más alto, especialmente las estadounidenses. Y viendo los Futuros TODO apunta a que van a seguir subiendo a partir de hoy si se llega a esa especie de "acuerdo" entre los EE.UU. y China... Supongo que algún día todo este CHANCHULLO acabará en un Crack al igual que ha sucedido en otras ocasiones, pero de momento las Bolsas tienen a favor una liquidez barata impulsada por los Bancos Centrales a través de sus QEs y las recompras de acciones que efectúan las empresas, así que el "Cuento" puede seguir "X" tiempo más.

Y os dejo un interesante artículo...

OMC y la incertidumbre ante una nueva crisis: el capitalismo ausente del debate – CLAE

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Oct 2019)

Esto es un poco relativo...al menos el título...ya que para que salga algo de la bolsa (acciones)...otro las ha de comprar (ha de entrar)...y considerando que los índices están en máximos, no se ha destruido riqueza...así que en este caso al menos "los que entran por los que salen"

Con tipos negativos...¿a dónde se va a dirigir el ahorro?...y no hablo de nuestras cuatro perras, si no del ahorro institucional en modo de inversiones en fondos referenciados en RV.

Sea como sea, caer se va a caer...pero como todos nosotros...lo complicado es acertar cuando.

Buen viernes a todos.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Oct 2019)

Propicios días.


----------



## el juli (11 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: En relación al debate entre paketazo y Tronald Dump, hace unos días coloqué unos precios y un salario de referencia de los últimos 20 años (1998-2018) y la lectura REAL que se puede hacer es una sola: la INFLACIÓN ha subido FUERTEMENTE en el bolsillo de la clase media para abajo y la DEFLACIÓN se ha asentado en los salarios e ingresos medios de las mismas clases sociales.
> 
> Otra cosa es que a una minoría de la población (la llamada "clase rica") le haya ido MUCHO MEJOR, gracias a una ESPECULACIÓN fomentada desde los Bancos Centrales que con sus QEs han impulsado la liquidez hacia el sector financiero y que prácticamente NO ha llegado a la Economía REAL.
> 
> ...



Los intereses NEGATIVOS son el reflejo de una actitud DELICTIVA de los bancos centrales.

Tan delictiva como los ridículos coeficientes de caja que se exige a los bancos..... y que nos han llevado a la actual situación, que me temo sólo puede ir a peor.

Los bancos son "empresas" que dictan sus propias normas (PRIVILEGIOS) a través de los políticos, normas que no se aplican a ninguna otra empresa porque automáticamente estarían quebradas.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: En vista de que se va a alcanzar un acuerdo de "mínimos" entre los EE.UU. y China, pues resulta hasta "lógico" que el Oro -y también la Plata- recorten más sus posiciones, aunque entiendo que puede ser algo coyuntural. Una vez pase la "euforia" de las Bolsas, éstas volverán a tener enfrente de sus "morros" la auténtica realidad económico-financiera, de manera que es previsible que los MPs vuelvan a adquirir su protagonismo protector. De momento, se van a poder comprar más baratos... Y en el Oro habrá que ver si aguantan los $1441,80... Yo creo que SÍ lo harán, perooooo...

Y dejo esto...

El 'boom' de la deuda empresarial dispara las alarmas de los supervisores

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Oct 2019)

si baja, es que no habra Brexit y si habra acuerdo USA-China...


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (11 Oct 2019)

*NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO - En breves palabras 

Cuando uno hace referencia al concepto NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO se refiere básicamente a un LIDER MUNDIAL UNICO (el Anticristo) que gobernará 10 Superestados (10 Comunidades como la Union Europea, LAS CUALES YA ESTAN CONFORMADAS, a punto de lograr monedas únicas y otros vinculos económicos, financieros y militares exclusivos para su area de influencia), lo hara desde la ONU y sus colaboradores son los mismos que desde hace 250 años estuvieron allanándole el camino, EL SIONISMO-ILLUMINATI, que es el PODER FINANCIERO encarnado por los ROTHSCHILD y otras familias JUDIAS ASQUENAZI aliadas a ellos. El objetivo es que este personaje, el Anticristo, se siente en el TERCER TEMPLO a construirse en breve en Jerusalen para HACERSE ADORAR, tal y cual se narra en el libro APOCALIPSIS Capitulo 13 
La masonería cumplirá como hasta ahora un rol esencial (los Illuminati son masones) con todas sus ramificaciones y aprovechando que son SOCIEDADES SECRETAS infiltradas en todos los estamentos de la sociedad harán sigilosamente su tarea de control del Pueblo al estilo del libro "1984" de George Orwell (SISTEMA DICTATORIAL-POLICIACO OMNIPRESENTE, por eso lo del "ojo que todo lo ve" masón incluido en el billete de un dolar) El chip que a continuación mencionare cuenta con un GPS con el que satelitalmente pueden tener control absoluto del movimiento exacto de cada persona 
Habra una MONEDA UNICA MUNDIAL (tal vez una moneda electrónica como el BITCOIN) sin lugar a dudas incluida en un dispositivo CHIP RFID IMPLANTABLE EN LA MANO DERECHA (MARCA DE LA BESTIA, sin la que no se podrá comprar ni vender, mencionado en el mismo capítulo 13 del Libro de Apocalipsis) 
Mucho se puede decir del SIONISMO-ILLUMINATI que trabaja a traves del CLUB BILDERBERG, se apoya en el CFR (Council on Foreign Relations (en español Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores; abreviado en ingles como CFR) y la Comisión Trilateral, el Club de Roma y tentáculos de la misma naturaleza e importancia (como ya se dijo, la masoneria al estilo SKULL AND BONES), pero haria este resumen demasiado extenso (pueden solicitarme un folleto mas extenso que escribi sobre este tema) 
EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO incluira la "pata religiosa" con la RELIGION MUNDIAL UNICA en cabeza del PAPA, el FALSO PROFETA que a traves del ECUMENISMO (llevar al protestantismo APOSTATA a sus pies) y con ayuda del Movimiento espiritual NUEVA ERA (basado en Teosofía de corte ocultista) todas las religiones tanto las monoteistas como las orientales serán manejadas por el PAPA, EL FALSO PROFETA que hara que TODOS ADOREN A LA BESTIA-ANTICRISTO

*


----------



## estepario (12 Oct 2019)

Señores como valoran esta noticia :

*People’s Bank Of China Waltzes Into US Gold Futures Market On Monday, Nobody Cares*

Gracias.


----------



## oinoko (12 Oct 2019)

Al final el "acuerdo" de USA-China es muy mínimo y no pasa de ser una tregua temporal. Basicamente que China promete no mangonear devaluando el Yuan y que comprará unas toneladas de soja a cambio de que USA no le suba los aranceles previstos la semana que viene. Todo lo demás sigue igual incluyendo los aranceles que ya están activos y los aranceles previstos para Diciembre. Esto está muy lejos de ser definitivo y quedan muchas reuniones por delante.

Cuando se ha conocido lo corto del texto del "acuerdo", el oro ha recuperado la mitad de lo perdido y el Dow ha perdido la mitad de lo ganado. No se ha perdido la consolidación de los 1500 y en dos semanas (30 de Octubre) toca recorte de tipos (seguramente).

En dos semanas el pelo panocha twiteará que los chinos son unos mentirosos que siguen devaluando el Yuan, y vuelta a empezar.
El que tenga acceso a lo que va a twitear el pelo panocha 5 minutos antes de que lo haga se podría estar forrando con esa información. Empezando por el mismo pelo panocha, por cierto.

Saludos.
14-10. Edito la fecha de reunión de la FED: 30 de Octubre


----------



## oinoko (12 Oct 2019)

y la FED empieza con su QE4 de 60000 millones al mes.
Powell no quiere que se le llame QE4, pero se le parece a mucho, no?

La Fed inyectará 60.000 millones de dólares al mes mediante la compra de letras

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (12 Oct 2019)

estepario dijo:


> Señores como valoran esta noticia :
> 
> *People’s Bank Of China Waltzes Into US Gold Futures Market On Monday, Nobody Cares*
> 
> Gracias.



Pues aunke sea FUD o cagalera gratuíta...de lo más efectiva, desgraciadamente.


----------



## angel220 (12 Oct 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 11 de octubre de 2019


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# estepario: Leyendo el artículo me recordaba lo mucho que he escrito sobre este particular. Te lo resumiré: China SIEMPRE ha sido parte interesada en el "problema" que supone la supresión de precios en los MPs. Tiene la suficiente liquidez en forma de Bonos del Tesoro USA para hacerlo y en ello está desde que a partir del 2009 cambio su percepción hacia el Oro en materia de política monetaria. También se subraya en el artículo lo mismo que estoy harto de repetir: China NO puede enfrentarse militarmente a los EE.UU.

# oinoko: Que las Bolsas y, en general, los mercados financieros mundiales dependan de los "tuits" de un IMBÉCIL es sencillamente INACEPTABLE, de manera que lo mejor es permanecer fuera de ese "Circo", lo que NO quita para que de tanto en tanto se intente "picotear" algo... Yo, de momento, me tomaré un descanso, a fin de cuentas yo opero muy poco en Bolsa a lo largo del año. Lo que SÍ acabo de hacer es volver a comprar Plata para mis colecciones de Premium. Bastante más cara que hace muy poco, pero en Bolsa me ha ido bien y parte de ese dinero se va hacia los MPs como vengo haciendo desde hace años.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (12 Oct 2019)

Nos entretienen con el brexit y con la guerra comercial , mientras pasa lo importante,,,,

Estaba esperando el mejor momento para volver a comprar oro y me encuentro que con los soberanos de diferentes años que compraba , ya no quedan ,,, solo tiene soberanos con pequeños plus .
Creo que esta vez cambiare de formato ,, cual preferís , franco suizo o franco francés?

20 Francos Suizos Vreneli | Oro | 1897-1949 | CoinInvest

20 Francos Franceses Marianne Gallo | Oro | 1899-1914 | CoinInvest

saludos


----------



## esseri (12 Oct 2019)

Viendo una charleta de de Huerta de Soto de hace unos meses, estimaba las recompras de deuda de 80.000 kilotrones al mes en un 10% del PIB anual de la eurozona. Según la info pública, creo k andaría por un 5 ó un 6 , así k o lo contempla desde otro plano , o es una exageración forofa, o una gambada.

La historia es k aunke pongamos k sea la mitad entre ambas referencias un 7,5% ... están aumentando el circulante en ése importe CADA DAÑO...sólo por ese concepto. Y éso es absolutamente inasumible...y llevan años a ese tren. Del "whatever it takes" de Draghi hacemos 8 años en menos de 100 días.Y en términos absolutos, un billonazo de pavos de impresora es k el Euro engulla sólo por éso TODA la deuda cañí CADA AÑO..., por cierto...mientras los hezpañolitos seguimos debiendo lo mismo.De hecho, más. La UE se ha zampáo ocho veces el pufo de Hezpaña en ocho años. EL PRINCIPAL del pufo...nada de los intereses de la deuda de los k se hablaba hace 10 años acuenta de k venía el lobo y tal...el pufo ENTERO. EL txantxullo es ya descomunal...de república bananera hiperinflacionada.

Ahora toca la FED, ok. Pues bien...aunke todos hagan lo mismo...no pueden estar aceptándose ENTRE ELLOS ese confeti.No entre ladrones y No a cambio de riqueza real. No encaja de ninguna manera, no tiene pies ni cabeza...salvo k sea un fin de fiesta suicida k pase a otro modelo.

Alguien contempla algún otro escenario ? A mí, de verdá, y ni desbarres gratuítos ni gaitas...no se me ocurre otra.



*@fernando* ...y por cierto, según ésto, las presuntas "llaves del truco" k le transferirían a China a cuenta de puentear el Oro "Comex style"...lo mismo son como el paleta fijo desde hace 15 años al k su patronsito ladrillero le ofrece el triple de sueldo por hacerse autónomo...cuando en la trastienda ya ve k las ventas de totxo van en picáo y sin frenos. Un caramelo negociador para 3 telediarios.

Akí unos y otros pueden estar arañando el cofre A MESES VISTA. ( De hecho...éso es lo k van consiguiendo en esas presuntas negociaciones de aranceles, no? ... mesecillos de retraso no más - y más "taponar una estampida" k "compartir un chollo" - )


----------



## angel220 (12 Oct 2019)

timi dijo:


> Nos entretienen con el brexit y con la guerra comercial , mientras pasa lo importante,,,,
> 
> Estaba esperando el mejor momento para volver a comprar oro y me encuentro que con los soberanos de diferentes años que compraba , ya no quedan ,,, solo tiene soberanos con pequeños plus .
> Creo que esta vez cambiare de formato ,, cual preferís , franco suizo o franco francés?
> ...



Basándome solo en el Grm oro/euro (que al final es lo que cuenta) el franco francés, poco es pero 0,5 euros en grm grano a grano hace granero y ninguna de las dos tiene valor numismático.
un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Oct 2019)

Ahora que la guerra USA-China se ha enfriado, que el Brexit ya parece más lejano y el Mad Max si acaso ya para 2020 ¿ bajara el oro ?....lo digo para pillar más....


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# esseri: NO soy el único que piensa que China puede estar manipulando el precio del Oro y esto me parece algo MUY PLAUSIBLE. Vamos a ver, China NECESITA igualar o superar a los EE.UU. en cuanto a posesión FÍSICA de Oro. Más que nada porque llegará un momento en que lo contará de VERDAD es el DINERO REAL que se posea.

Hay bastantes expertos -que siguen siendo minoría- que opinan que China está llevando a cabo adquisiciones "furtivas" y que, por lo tanto, estarían fuera de la Contabilidad "oficial", de manera que ya tendría más Oro del que "dice" tener. Y todos los que andamos por aquí sabemos que China está comprando Oro para seguir aumentando sus existencias -las que sean...- y esto podría proporcionarle un incentivo para comprar a través de un esquema de supresión de precios. Tampoco podemos considerar a China como un país "ético"... ¿No?

Y es curioso que leo a muchos "expertos" sobre los MPs y apenas he oído comentar sobre el Exchange Stabilization Fund (Fondo de Estabilización de Intercambio) y que está bajo la autoridad del Tesoro de los EE.UU. Este "fondo" podría ser uno de los "actores" participantes en la supresión del precio del Oro y de la Plata para crear confianza en el falso USD "virtual/digital" (ahora flotante sin vinculo con el Oro). 

En fin, que hay MUCHOS INTERESADOS y que son PODEROSOS para que los MPs sigan OPRIMIDOS...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2019)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: NO, no creo que el Oro pueda caer más allá de los $1441,80... ¡Ojo! que ya me gustaría a mí para "pillar" algo más, pero si te soy sincero NO lo veo factible. Los problemas siguen persistiendo, a pesar de todos los "maquillajes" que estamos viviendo en estos días.

De todas formas, aquí NADIE tiene la "Bola de cristal" y sólo te doy mi opinión. Luego, eres tú quién debe decidir si es o no el momento adecuado para que adquieras más Oro. Yo sigo pensando que el próximo año batirá sus máximos en USD, pero también suelo equivocarme en los "tempos"...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Oct 2019)

Gracias....estaremos atentos a ese precio psicológico de los 1441 $....ayer estuve a punto de pillar....pero, claro la codicia manda y siempre quieres obtener mejor precio y entonces es cuando se da la vuelta y se escapa a toda velocidad para arriba...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2019)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Por regla general, todos esperamos encontrar SIEMPRE mejores precios en aquello que deseamos comprar, pero a veces hay que aplicar lo que yo hago: tengo el dinero, me interesa el "producto", está en "precio" -para mí-, pues lo compro y me olvido de él. ¡Ojo! que esto es sólo válido para aquellos que pasamos del "ruido" de la cotización.

Y dejo esto...

Repo Market Liquidity Unexpectedly Deteriorates As Funding Shortage Surges 35%

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Oct 2019)

se sabe cuanto oro físico nuevo sale al mercado cada año para compararlo con el oro viejo?

a ver si los únicos tenedores que venden son los que necesitan cash.


----------



## mk73 (12 Oct 2019)

timi dijo:


> Nos entretienen con el brexit y con la guerra comercial , mientras pasa lo importante,,,,
> 
> Estaba esperando el mejor momento para volver a comprar oro y me encuentro que con los soberanos de diferentes años que compraba , ya no quedan ,,, solo tiene soberanos con pequeños plus .
> Creo que esta vez cambiare de formato ,, cual preferís , franco suizo o franco francés?
> ...



Pues ninguno de los dos. Los gallos de los últimos sacaron muchas reacuñaciones que se notan porque llevan un color rojizo. Las de Suiza, no me gustan porque no me gusta nada de ese país. 
Me quedo sin pensarlo con napoleones del segundo imperio o los del genio; q no suelen llevar mucho valor numismatico o si se busca el lado numismatico pues con monedas de Napoléon I.


----------



## timi (12 Oct 2019)

*EN UN MUNDO ILUSORIO - EL ORO ES EL VERDADERO*
11 de octubre de 2019

por Egon von Greyerz





En los próximos años habrá un verdadero momento Eureka en los mercados. Pero es poco probable que sea de la misma naturaleza satisfactoria que en el caso de Arquímedes. Según los informes, el matemático y científico griego dijo "Eureka, Eureka" (lo encontré) cuando descubrió que el volumen de agua desplazada en su baño era igual al volumen de su cuerpo.
Curiosamente, Arquímedes aplicó este principio para evaluar el contenido de oro de la corona del rey Hiero de Siracusa. Un orfebre había intentado engañar al rey reemplazando el oro en la corona con el mismo peso de plata. Pero como el oro tiene el doble de densidad que la plata y, por lo tanto, pesa considerablemente más por el mismo volumen, se reveló el engaño del orfebre. Más sobre el próximo momento de Eureka en los mercados más tarde.
En todo el mundo, hay millones de inversores que cada año pasan miles de millones de horas tratando de lograr un rendimiento decente de las inversiones. La cantidad de áreas en las que las personas pueden invertir hoy es alucinante. Pero cuando se trata de mercados financieros, la gran mayoría invierte en acciones. Y de ellos, muy pocos superan los diversos índices bursátiles.
*GESTIÓN DE INVERSIONES: UN SISTEMA DE MEDIOCRIDAD*
Por lo tanto, en todo el mundo, millones de inversores, miles de millones de horas y programas de computadoras por valor de miles de millones de dólares alcanzan un rendimiento inferior al de un fondo indexado. Qué pérdida de tiempo y recursos. Peor aún, los gerentes individuales ganan una cantidad masiva de dinero de su banco de inversión o negocio de gestión de patrimonio. Pero en cambio, una computadora podría haber hecho todo el trabajo y todos estos gerentes de inversión de gran tamaño serían redundantes.
La mayor parte de la industria de inversión es solo un sistema masivo de mediocridad, interés propio y observación del ombligo. Y esto se hace a expensas de la gente común y los pensionistas que pierden una parte importante de su potencial retorno o pensión al pagar tarifas masivas a una industria ineficiente y de bajo rendimiento.
Por lo tanto, tenemos una industria de gestión de activos mediocre que logra retornos bajos en promedio en un momento en que todos los mercados de activos están estableciendo récords. Qué sucederá entonces cuando los mercados bursátiles bajen. Peor aún, qué sucede cuando los mercados colapsan, lo cual es extremadamente probable que ocurra este año o, a más tardar, a principios de 2020.
*COMPRAR LOS DIPS FALLARÁ EN EL PRÓXIMO MERCADO DE LOS OSOS*
¿Y qué sucede con la industria de gestión de activos cuando hemos tenido un mercado bajista secular durante algunos años y las acciones de todo el mundo pierden en promedio un 75-95% en términos reales? Porque ese es el escenario más probable en los próximos años. En el primer año o dos, todos los inversores comprarán las caídas. Esto ha funcionado durante años o incluso décadas, ¿por qué no funcionaría esta vez? Bueno, funcionará por un tiempo muy limitado cuando los bancos centrales de todo el mundo impriman 10s de billones adicionales o tal vez incluso 100s de billones a medida que la burbuja derivada explota.
*EUREKA - ¡EL DINERO IMPRESO NO TIENE VALOR DESPUÉS DE TODO!*
Pero lo que será diferente esta vez es que el mercado llamará la farsa a los embaucadores. *El momento de Eureka para el mundo será cuando el próximo truco de "creación ilimitada de dinero de la nada" no funcione. *Durante décadas, los banqueros centrales se salieron con la suya imprimiendo dinero que dijeron que el mundo tiene un valor real. Por supuesto, el oro siempre ha revelado el engaño de los banqueros centrales al destruir el valor del papel moneda. Pero dado que prácticamente nadie posee oro (menos del 0,5% de los activos financieros mundiales), *muy pocos entienden que su papel moneda ha perdido alrededor del 98-99% contra el oro desde 1971 y del 75% -85% desde 2000.* Y los gobiernos están haciendo todo lo posible para ocultar esta incompetencia en la gestión de las finanzas de un país.









Esta vez, no será alguien gritando a Eureka. En cambio, será un evento que el mundo experimentará de la manera más desagradable. Porque *es probable que el peso de la deuda aplastará totalmente el sistema financiero global. Este es el momento de Eureka cuando la gente se dará cuenta de que todo el dinero impreso, incluida toda deuda, en realidad tiene valor cero. *Porque cuando emite deuda de la nada, debe tener valor cero. Por alguna razón, nadie ha cuestionado esto en las últimas décadas. Estoy seguro de que Arquímedes, el brillante matemático, lo habría demostrado en pocos minutos (ver foto).
*SI EL DINERO IMPRESO NO VALE, LOS ACTIVOS SON FINANCIADOS POR LA DEUDA*
Pero el problema es mucho más profundo. *Si la deuda y el dinero impreso no tienen valor, tampoco lo tienen los activos que la deuda ha financiado. *Si asigna un valor falso a la deuda o al dinero impreso, todos los activos que se compraron con esta deuda, como acciones, bonos y propiedades, también tendrán un valor falso. Es bastante sencillo en realidad. Si imprime dinero a un costo cero, debe tener un valor cero. Y lo que es peor, si lo presta a un costo cero, los activos en los que se invierte este dinero también deben tener un valor cero. La ecuación es simple: 0 valor IN = 0 valor OUT.
Mientras el valor atribuido a la deuda sea positivo, los activos financiados por la deuda tendrán un valor positivo. *Pero cuando llega el momento Eureka y la deuda implosiona debido al gran volumen de crédito sin valor emitido, entonces la deuda que deja de tener valor también hará que los activos financiados por la deuda no tengan valor.*
*EN UN MUNDO ILUSIVO LA MAYORÍA DE LOS VALORES SON FALSOS*
Este es un concepto tan evidente que todos deberían verlo. Pero *en un mundo con deudas ilusorias y activos ilusorios, las personas viven bajo la ilusión de que todo es real. Cuán desilusionados se volverán en los próximos años, cuando habrá la destrucción más masiva de los valores de los activos y la riqueza. *Solo los futuros historiadores verán esto claramente. Pero, por supuesto, es fácil cuando tienes el beneficio de la retrospectiva.
Es realmente increíble que tan pocas personas puedan ver claramente hoy lo que está sucediendo. Todo lo que necesitan hacer es medir los activos utilizando oro como criterio. El oro es el único dinero que ha sobrevivido en la historia y el único dinero que ha mantenido su poder adquisitivo durante miles de años. *Esto significa que el oro es un cajero de la verdad y, en consecuencia, revela las acciones engañosas de los gobiernos y los bancos centrales en la creación de dinero falso.*
Mostré arriba cómo el papel moneda perdió el 98-99% de su valor desde 1971. Lo mismo ocurre con los mercados bursátiles. *Medimos las existencias en dinero falso o impreso que tiene un valor ilusorio. Si, en cambio, medimos las existencias en oro, encontramos la verdad. *Y la verdad es que las acciones se ven muy diferentes si se mide el rendimiento en dinero real u oro.
Ningún criterio es perfecto, ni siquiera oro. Especialmente porque el oro es manipulado por el BPI en Basilea (Bank of International Settlement) junto con los bancos de lingotes. Sin embargo, es la mejor medida que tenemos para medir el rendimiento de la mayoría de los activos, incluidas las acciones.
*LAS ACCIONES GLOBALES HAN BAJADO 60% -85% EN TÉRMINOS REALES*
La siguiente tabla muestra cómo algunos de los principales mercados bursátiles se han desempeñado en dinero real u oro desde 2000. El año 2000 es, por supuesto, importante ya que es el cambio de siglo. La fecha de inicio marca claramente la diferencia en cualquier gráfico de rendimiento. Los que odian el oro siempre toman 1980 como punto de partida, ya que muestra el oro en su peor momento. El oro alcanzó los $ 850 en enero de 1980 y se corrigió a la baja durante 20 años a partir de entonces. Pero es importante entender que el oro provenía de $ 35 en agosto de 1971. Esto es cuando Nixon abandonó el patrón oro.
De todos modos, el año 2000 es un punto de partida lógico y nos da casi 20 años de datos.
*La siguiente tabla muestra que desde 2000, el oro ha superado significativamente a todos los mercados bursátiles. *Los mejores artistas son el Dow y el Dax que han perdido "solo" 58% y 63% respectivamente contra el oro. El Nikkei y el FTSE han perdido un 80% y un 85% frente al oro, lo cual es bastante notable.
Sí, soy consciente de que los dividendos no están incluidos, excepto en el Dax. Pero esto no compensaría el bajo rendimiento significativo de las existencias. Por supuesto, también es posible prestar el oro y obtener un retorno sobre él. Pero desde una perspectiva de preservación de la riqueza, no recomendaríamos esto.





La conclusión es muy simple. Hay una gran industria en el mundo que gasta grandes cantidades de dinero administrando dinero para fondos de pensiones, fondos mutuos, ETF y una amplia oferta de fondos de acciones, así como para individuos. Esta industria gana una fortuna para los profesionales, independientemente de su desempeño.
*Y podemos estar seguros de que ninguno de los gerentes consideraría hacer una inversión importante en oro. Nunca miran el oro,* no lo entienden e incluso si lo hicieran, no ganarían suficiente dinero solo con oro. Mucho mejor generar comisiones comprando y vendiendo acciones regularmente.
Los gestores de acciones han agregado cero, nada, a los rendimientos reales de los inversores. Porque debemos recordar que *no es el oro el que ha superado a las existencias. En cambio, son las acciones las que han tenido un rendimiento masivo al no mantener ni siquiera un ritmo con el valor del dinero real en forma de oro. Medido en dinero real u oro, las acciones han sido una inversión terrible durante los últimos 20 años.*
Pero prácticamente nadie es consciente de esto. En cambio, las personas están pagando miles de millones para recompensar a una industria de gestión de activos totalmente ineficiente.
Peor aún es que la tendencia descrita anteriormente se acelerará ahora. *Las acciones pronto caerán en caída libre contra el oro y perderán del 75% al 95% a partir de aquí. *Sé que la industria de gestión de activos encontrará ese pronóstico totalmente ridículo. Pero como ninguno de ellos es consciente de cuánto han perdido hasta ahora en términos reales, también ignoran por completo lo que sucederá después.
*LOS TITULARES DE ORO DORMIRÁN BIEN*
La fase de aceleración de la caída de las acciones y el aumento del oro es inminente. Podríamos ver una caída del mercado de valores en octubre. A más tardar sucederá a principios de 2020. Al mismo tiempo, el oro en todas las monedas subirá muy rápido a niveles significativamente más altos.
La pequeña minoría de conservacionistas de la riqueza dormirá bien con su oro y plata físicos, mientras que es probable que la mayoría de la industria de gestión de activos tenga pesadillas durante muchos años.

IN AN ILLUSORY WORLD – GOLD IS THE TRUTH-TELLER


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (13 Oct 2019)

SIONISMO: es el Gobierno Mundial Oculto que opera detrás de bambalinas a través de la masoneria, y otras sociedades como CFR, BILDERBERG, todos ellos JUDIOS JAZAROS que tienen el control absoluto del PODER FINANCIERO INTERNACIONAL (Reserva Federal de los EEUU inclusive), la familia emblemática son los ROTHSCHILD que a su vez contribuyeron a fortalecer el poderio de los ROCKEFELLER otra familia ILLUMINATI. Estuvieron detrás de la Revolución Francesa, la Revolución bolchevique (crearon el comunismo), y financiaron ambos lados en la Primera y Segunda guerra mundial, esto último con el fin de crear la ONU y de arrebatarle las tierras a Palestina para la conformación del actual estado genocida de Israel, donde NINGUN judio jázaro (converso) tuvo jamas un antepasado, su fin ultimo es establecer el NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO. Como corolario y muy a su pesar el Verdadero Pueblo de Israel (sefardies, no jázaro) FINALMENTE RECONOCERA A JESUS COMO SU MESIAS (ZACARIAS 12:10), ROMANOS 11:26 










DESCARGAR GRATIS DE LOS SIGUIENTES LINKS (SE AGRADECE MÁXIMA DIFUSIÓN)

ILLUMINATI Y LA CONSPIRACION DEL ANTICRISTO.pdf

Illuminati y la conspiracion del anticristo

PARA AMPLIAR PUEDEN SEGUIRME EN FACEBOOK APOCALIPSIS - CONSPIRACION APOSTATA


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2019)

Se está Vd. equivocando de hilo... Si quiere ejercer de "apóstol" abra su propio hilo y NO ensucie este.

Tampoco nos está "descubriendo" NADA que ya no sepamos por estos lares. Y cada cual le dará la credibilidad que estime oportuna.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

El clima y el rastro del dinero

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (13 Oct 2019)

Una autentica bomba se mire por donde se mire.

El Banco central holandes (DNB) afirma que el oro es el ancla del sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (14 Oct 2019)

No sé si es la traducción del translator, pero no acabo de comprender bien si este artículo defiende que finalmente el Oro se verá afectado...o todo lo contrario.

Si alguien echa un cable, agradecido.

"QE-For-The-People Is The Endgame...And Gold Will See It Coming First"


----------



## timi (14 Oct 2019)

Buenos días
Ahora serán mas madmaxistas que nosotros,,,,
Central Bank Issues Stunning Warning: "If The Entire System Collapses, Gold Will Be Needed To Start Over"


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2019)

Algo que sigo sin entender desde el principio de la crisis, si cada vez hay más dinero, ¿cómo es que la deuda no para de crecer? Sabemos más o menos quienes son los deudores, pero, ¿quiénes son los acreedores?


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Oct 2019)

Respectoe al primer punto, el autor del articulo no explica POR QUE la teoria resulto incorrecta! Bueno, en este hilo se vienen explicando los motivos con bastante frecuencia, asi que todos los conocemos. Asi pues yo me atreveria a decir que la "teoria" no es incorrecta, sino que su "materializacion" ha sido contenida. Y huelgan mas comentarios.

En relacion al ultimo comentario, no es la educacion de calidad para el pueblo de lo que habla el autor, sino de la Expansion Monetaria Cuantitativa (Quantitative Easing) que se va a dirigir esta vez hacia el "pueblo", para que consuma... de lo contrario, de ser la educacion, el oro no seria quien lo anticipara... la ESO ya lo ha anticipado muy lamentablemente...

saludos


----------



## esseri (14 Oct 2019)

Obviamente, a ésto en negrita me refería...pues desliga el rendimiento del Oro respecto a todas esas emisiones monetarias.

Más tarde, habla de k en esta ocasión, el Oro *SÍ* anticipará cómo está el patio realmente ...sobre las distorsiones creadas.

Así pues : Cuál es el salto cualitativo entre los anteriores txantxullos y éste k llega ?


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Oct 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Obviamente, a ésto en negrita me refería...pues desliga el rendimiento del Oro respecto a todas esas emisiones monetarias.
> 
> Más tarde, habla de k en esta ocasión, el Oro *SÍ* anticipará las distorsiones creadas.
> 
> Así pues : Cuál es el salto cualitativo entre los anteriores txantxullos y éste k llega ?



Yo apostaria a que el oro lo anticipara, pero sin tiempo para reaccionar... al menos el comun de los mortales... sera una reaccion hacia arriba del oro y hacia abajo de los mercados en cuestion de horas... ambos se cerraran... no podras operar ni en uno (controlado) ni en otro (los poseedores de oro aguantaran hasta una situacion mas clara para empezar a generar oferta)... tal cual paso en la Argentina en 2001/2002.


----------



## fff (14 Oct 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> Pues ninguno de los dos. Los gallos de los últimos sacaron muchas reacuñaciones que se notan porque llevan un color rojizo. Las de Suiza, no me gustan porque no me gusta nada de ese país.
> Me quedo sin pensarlo con napoleones del segundo imperio o los del genio; q no suelen llevar mucho valor numismatico o si se busca el lado numismatico pues con monedas de Napoléon I.



Tanto el FF como el FS, cualquiera de los dos son una muy buena opción.
Y a los que os gustara profundizar y estudiar un poquito, miraos las onzas españolas...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2019)

Es que un "acuerdo" NO FIRMADO es un NO ACUERDO... Luego, lo habrán "vendido" como les haya dado la gana... para variar. De todas formas, los "chinorris" podían haber dicho esto bastante antes o es que son "tontos". A fin de cuentas, NO han sacado NADA y encima Trump sale reforzado cara a sus seguidores.

Respecto a los mercados, tampoco hay que hacerles mucho caso. Es probable que los principales índices americanos puedan corregir, pero de aquí a Fin de Año podemos verlos tocando máximos e incluso superarlos, aunque sea por poco...

Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (14 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Tanto el FF como el FS, cualquiera de los dos son una muy buena opción.
> Y a los que os gustara profundizar y estudiar un poquito, miraos las onzas españolas...




Uuu las onzas españolas yo he estado tentado en varias ocasiones de comprar alguna pero al final siempre compro napoleones, soberanos o Kruger. 
Lo q no me gusta de las onzas es que es oro de 875 mls... Y para luego venderla pues fijo q te la van a pagar algo peor.


----------



## esseri (14 Oct 2019)

Sí,sí...si hay mil matices en esa dirección.

Lo k buscaba - por si alguien lo había visto, porke yo, no - era la defensa de algún factor concreto k aclarase esa diferencia en las consecuencias sobre escenarios similares k el propio artículo pone de especial manifiesto.

Decir "Estas txopocientas veces, no...pero ésta es la wena-wé"...como k no despeja grandes incertidumbres , imo. Al contrario más bien.


----------



## tastas (14 Oct 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Algo que sigo sin entender desde el principio de la crisis, si cada vez hay más dinero, ¿cómo es que la deuda no para de crecer? Sabemos más o menos quienes son los deudores, pero, ¿quiénes son los acreedores?



Esto te da una idea, aunque el enculado de verdad es el que no tiene acceso a dinero barato y rescates.



Taptap


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Oct 2019)

Y esto? Ya se venía hablando hace tiempo. ¿Será de fiar?

Aurus - Tokenized Gold

Un token respaldado en oro allocated.

Si una cripto es como el oro en casi todas sus características e incluso mejor en alguna otra, ¿para qué necesita estar respaldado por el oro?

Esto de las criptos está más allá de mis capacidades, aunque el concepto general lo entiendo de aquella manera. Alguien que lo explique, por favor.


----------



## esseri (14 Oct 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Y esto? Ya se venía hablando hace tiempo. ¿Será de fiar?
> 
> Aurus - Tokenized Gold
> 
> ...



A ver...vistazo básico.

Es comprensible k kienes desconozcan la operativa crypto más elemental desestimen precisamente ese valor intrínseco , el criptográfico, de ese tipo de activos monetarios...y kieran vincular su valor a referencias k entren en su concepción de riqueza...pero no por ello hablaremos de cryptos de mayor calidá COMO TALES...sino de propuestas k encajan en sus eskemas mentales...nada más.

Pues bien : Cualkier crypto vinculada al Oro...o a LO K SEA, no es, hasta k dispongas del principal de esa "apuesta" contractual en tu mano, un Activo Monetario ( k insisto, los hay...empezando por un BTC k conoce todo diox )...sino un Pasivo condicionado al cumplimiento de contraparte.

Así pues...puede haber tokens referenciados a Oro, perfectamente...y con una operativa impoluta y gestionados por empresas de absoluta solvencia y seriedá...también, y sin ninguna duda : pero son LO MISMO k el Oro papel.

Valen lo k vale la gente "al otro lado de la línea" ( ojo!...y su circunstancia - llámese regulador potencialmente confiscatorio, etc - ). Realmente , ni tienes "crypto" ni tienes metal.


----------



## tastas (14 Oct 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Y esto? Ya se venía hablando hace tiempo. ¿Será de fiar?
> 
> Aurus - Tokenized Gold
> 
> ...



Hay cientos "criptomonedas" respaldadas en algo. Todas acaban olvidadas, con fallos de custodia o con visita de las autoridades (e-gold). La más reciente y sonada:

'Gold-Backed' Crypto Token's Promoter Investigated by Florida Regulators - CoinDesk







Adoptas la inseguridad de tener que guardar oro y la inseguridad de un sistema digital.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (14 Oct 2019)

Por cierto...si "la modita" crypto empuja al personal a hacerse con Tokens referenciados al metal...encantáo de la vida, por mix partex.

Más valdrá mi físico contante y sonante...y/o más desvarío fiat tendrá detrás dándole al fuelle de la hoguera.

Cero problemas.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Oct 2019)

Las cryptos son el futuro...... 

.... petardazo


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Oct 2019)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Yo apostaria a que el oro lo anticipara, pero sin tiempo para reaccionar... al menos el comun de los mortales... sera una reaccion hacia arriba del oro y hacia abajo de los mercados en cuestion de horas... ambos se cerraran... no podras operar ni en uno (controlado) ni en otro (los poseedores de oro aguantaran hasta una situacion mas clara para empezar a generar oferta)... tal cual paso en la Argentina en 2001/2002.



Será lo que Antal Feteke llama la supresión del precio del oro, o el último contango, donde el oro no tendrá precio porque nadie querrá cambiar ni una onza por unos papeles que no tendrán ningún valor.

La Base del oro 2

El último Contango del Comex. El día final del Capitalismo – Buen Trading


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Kovaliov: Hombre, el Oro se tendrá que "intercambiar" por algo si se llega a esa situación...

Y dejo esto... ¡Ojo! por si se produce...

Wall Street’s Sky-High Expectations Are About to Collide With Reality

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Kovaliov: Hombre, el Oro se tendrá que "intercambiar" por algo si se llega a esa situación...
> 
> ...



Hombre, Fernando, claro que se podrá intercambiar por algo. Tendrá valor, lo que no tendrá es precio. Como no lo tenía en marcos en el Berlín de la hiperinflación, pero se podía intercambiar una onza por una manzana de casas, como dice la leyenda que ocurría, a lo mejor algo exageradamente.

Herr Baron, es el procedimiento habitual aquí. -¿Desde cuándo? ¡Esto es ultrajante¡ ¡No es culpa nuestra, señor¡ ¿De dónde ha sacado este tipo de cambio? Usted sabe muy bien que a las doce eran veintiséis mil millones (el dólar). -¡Pero ahora son las dos de la madrugada, Herr Baron! Tenemos que defendernos...(…) El cálculo da menos de veinticinco mil millones por dólar -anunció Christoph, que había estado haciendo cuentas en el reverso de un menú. -Herr Baron, tenemos que defendernos -dijo el gerente. (…) -¡Usted está cobrando en dólares, hombre¡ -dijo Christoph en tono de plaza de armas-, ¡Mañana por la mañana valdrán más¡ Por supuesto, ellos lo sabían perfectamente. Si yo hubiera tratado de pagar la cuenta en marcos - suponiendo que hubiese podido llevar al comedor más de setecientos noventa mil millones de marcos- no los hubieran aceptado. ¿Qué hacía la gente si no tenía dólares, libras, florines o francos? Algo que seguro no hacían era cenar en el Hotel Adlon”. *Arthur R. G. Somssen. Una princesa en Berlín. *“Pedí la cuenta. Cuando la trajeron, estaba cuidadosamente detallada y sumaba 650. 000.000 de marcos. Muy serviciales, habían calculado al cambio especial de 31 dólares con 63. - ¿Puedo ver esa cuenta? -preguntó Alfred, poniéndose las gafas de leer y, antes de que yo pudiera evitarlo, la tomó. Christoph se puso de pie, miró por encima del hombre de Alfred y sacó la estilográfica (...) ¡Herr camarero¡ -gritó Alfred. Un momento -protesté-. Esta es mi fiesta, sé que el lugar es caro... No me prestaron atención. En un abrir y cerrar de ojos, el maître, el gerente y un cajero se habían reunido en torno a nuestra mesa


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2019)

Hola, Kovaliov: NO estoy tan seguro de lo que comentas... En Economía -incluida la doméstica- el VALOR es en esencia el que se asigna al PRECIO que uno está dispuesto a pagar para obtener un bien -el que sea...-.

Otra cosa es que la concepción de VALOR quedase durante un tiempo en "tierra de nadie", es decir que funcionase dentro de una absoluta anarquía, pero para eso los Estados deberían haberse tambaleado y, la verdad, es que nos encontraríamos fuera de cualquier tipo de Seguridad. Dicho esto, no me parece que fuese la "solución" más idónea.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Oct 2019)

Fernando, recuerda la teoría del valor de Antonio Machado. 

Sin acritud, por supuesto.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2019)

# Kovaliov: Conozco la frase que dijo Antonio Machado, pero sigo pensando lo mismo. Y, por supuesto, NO me doy por aludido.

Por cierto, te recuerdo una frase de Warren Buffett: "Precio es lo que pagas, valor es lo que recibes"... O dicho de otra manera: ¿Cuando compramos una Onza de Oro NO estamos haciendo lo mismo? Pues va a ser que SÍ, fuera de "filosofías" que NO vienen al caso.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para entender lo que sucede en Ecuador...

Ecuador... And The IMF's Killing Spree

Saludos.


----------



## srdome (15 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Para entender lo que sucede en Ecuador...
> 
> Ecuador... And The IMF's Killing Spree
> 
> Saludos.



Articulo para enseñar en todos los colegios, gracias


----------



## fff (15 Oct 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> Uuu las onzas españolas yo he estado tentado en varias ocasiones de comprar alguna pero al final siempre compro napoleones, soberanos o Kruger.
> Lo q no me gusta de las onzas es que es oro de 875 mls... Y para luego venderla pues fijo q te la van a pagar algo peor.



Empezamos mal, hay diferentes leyes según los diferentes periodos... 917, 900 y 875
Hay que saber 
Pero las onzas bonitas se pagan muy bien... y son 'discretas'


Lo de NNTC que ha dicho, ni idea que es eso...


----------



## mk73 (15 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Empezamos mal, hay diferentes leyes según los diferentes periodos... 917, 900 y 875
> Hay que saber
> Pero las onzas bonitas se pagan muy bien... y son 'discretas'
> 
> ...




Si, es verdad. Hay onzas de 900mls. Pero hay un sin fin de cecas, y como este bonita o sobre todo un año o tipo raro pues se puede disparar el preciooo.

Vamos, que no me convencen llas onzas.


----------



## fff (15 Oct 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> Si, es verdad. Hay onzas de 900mls. Pero hay un sin fin de cecas, y como este bonita o sobre todo un año o tipo raro pues se puede disparar el preciooo.
> 
> Vamos, que no me convencen llas onzas.



El problema es que no es para todos los públicos, pero ya te digo yo que si te gustan vale más la pena que los kruger (Estamos de acuerdo que los napoleones están muy por encima)
Sin embargo... Hay muchas oportunidades de encontrar buenas onzas a buenos precios y dejarlas dormir...

Pero bueno, es solo mi opinión, se que convenceré a muy pocos, pero no me importa 
Hay veces que gastando un poco más puedes hacer una buenísima inversión, como el soberano proof del 2017...


----------



## Muttley (15 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> El problema es que no es para todos los públicos, pero ya te digo yo que si te gustan vale más la pena que los kruger (Estamos de acuerdo que los napoleones están muy por encima)
> Sin embargo... Hay muchas oportunidades de encontrar buenas onzas a buenos precios y dejarlas dormir...
> 
> Pero bueno, es solo mi opinión, se que convenceré a muy pocos, pero no me importa
> Hay veces que gastando un poco más puedes hacer una buenísima inversión, como el soberano proof del 2017...



Totalmente cierto y de acuerdo.
Una onza española bonita en un estado muy adecuado mínimo EBC/EBC+ aunque sea año común y ceca común....mucho ojo. Potencial enorme. 
Eso sí, hay que saber elegir y pagar. Hay que estudiar. 
Las muy destrozadas cotizan con el oro con muy poco premium. 
Luego hay medias onzas y cuartos de onza (los famosos doblones) que también tienen mercado (aunque no tanto) y ahí tal vez se puede encontrar piezas cojonudas, más cerca el spot con un estado comparativamente mejor que la onza. 

Personalmente yo no compro ya Kruger o Maple. Busco ese punto en el que pagando un poco más...el potencial de revalorización es enorme.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Oct 2019)

Al parecer, empezaron a enviar las solicitudes de pago a los "agraciados" el día 14 de octubre, por lo que si te ha caído alguna en suerte, espera la cartita correspondiente a partir de la semana que viene. Si ves que para el 31 del mes en curso, no tienes nada en el buzón, lo mas probable es que si quieres una la tengas que pagar a 692€ que es la más económica que he encontrado entre los revendedores.

Un saludo


----------



## mk73 (15 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Totalmente cierto y de acuerdo.
> Una onza española bonita en un estado muy adecuado mínimo EBC/EBC+ aunque sea año común y ceca común....mucho ojo. Potencial enorme.
> Eso sí, hay que saber elegir y pagar. Hay que estudiar.
> Las muy destrozadas cotizan con el oro con muy poco premium.
> ...




No digo q no lleves razon pero sigo con kruger o soberanos. Se los vendes a cualquiera con facilidad y puedes comprarlos practicamente a peso de oro.


----------



## mk73 (15 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> El problema es que no es para todos los públicos, pero ya te digo yo que si te gustan vale más la pena que los kruger (Estamos de acuerdo que los napoleones están muy por encima)
> Sin embargo... Hay muchas oportunidades de encontrar buenas onzas a buenos precios y dejarlas dormir...
> 
> Pero bueno, es solo mi opinión, se que convenceré a muy pocos, pero no me importa
> Hay veces que gastando un poco más puedes hacer una buenísima inversión, como el soberano proof del 2017...



Soberanos, si. Pero sin entrar en si proof, o hasta piedfort...soberanos de circulacion q pagas a su peso en oro yestan en calidad bien de conservacion.
Napoleones tambien da mucho juego.
Y el kruger, siempre es un kruger. 
Saludos.


----------



## fff (15 Oct 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> Soberanos, si. Pero sin entrar en si proof, o hasta piedfort...soberanos de circulacion q pagas a su peso en oro yestan en calidad bien de conservacion.
> Napoleones tambien da mucho juego.
> Y el kruger, siempre es un kruger.
> Saludos.



Hay que tener ojos por todas partes... los diseños diferentes se pagan muy bien por estar atento



Muttley dijo:


> Totalmente cierto y de acuerdo.
> Una onza española bonita en un estado muy adecuado mínimo EBC/EBC+ aunque sea año común y ceca común....mucho ojo. Potencial enorme.
> Eso sí, hay que saber elegir y pagar. Hay que estudiar.
> Las muy destrozadas cotizan con el oro con muy poco premium.
> ...



Cierto! No hace falta llegar al EBC+, pero si que hay que estudiar y aprender


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Oct 2019)

UAE assigns gold sector priority status

Parece que hay un nuevo mercado del oro en Emiratos Arabes Unidos y es una prioridad para el gobierno. No dan muchos detalles pero planean tener un standard propio por lo que supongo que seguirá el mismo esquema que el resto de mercados de oro denominados en moneda local como los que ya existen en Rusia, China, Turquía, Singapore...


----------



## FranMen (15 Oct 2019)

Ni los chinos ni los rusos, eran los Cordobeses:

Guía para no perderse en el macrojuicio por el caso «Fénix», que puso en jaque a la joyería de Córdoba


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Oct 2019)

*Central Bank Issues Stunning Warning: "If The Entire System Collapses, Gold Will Be Needed To Start Over"

Más movientos... El banco central holandés se ha vuelto madmaxista y traladara el oro a otra localización custodiada por el ejército. 

Preparandose para el reset? *


----------



## Muttley (15 Oct 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> No digo q no lleves razon pero sigo con kruger o soberanos. Se los vendes a cualquiera con facilidad y puedes comprarlos practicamente a peso de oro.




Los soberanos y los Krugers los compras y vendes a precio de oro. Apuestas a cotización y son muy líquidos. 
Eso está claro. Y tengo unos y otros. 
Yo hablo de sacar más. No solo la diferencia de cotización del oro.
Con piezas que son (casi) igual de líquidas, solo hace falta ver las subastas especializadas donde se vende todo el oro. Es más de aprender y buscar la oportunidad.
Luego se deja dormitando y se saca en el momento adecuado como dice fff.


----------



## esseri (15 Oct 2019)

Yo de los panfleteos cataclísmicos del Keiser paso bastante...no así de sus invitados, a los k ojeo directamente en la segunda mitá de sus videos.

El de hoy , un tipo habitual del programa y tremenda, especialmente comedido en comparación con el folclórico Keiser estima hoy las reservas de China en 20.000 Tons , más k ningún otro bloke - y por supuesto, país -.

Y por cierto...sólo China. De cómo van sus compis bien avenidos, también sabemos algo.

En fin, sus dejo la conversa en su puntito ...oídlo vosotros mismos y tal, k a mí me da la risa. ( Por cierto...en semejante contexto , mención especial a quienes ven COMO UN GASTO un ataque del 51% a BTC por parte de una China donde se concentra la inmensa mayoría de la minería de bitcoins. Hasta dónde se revalorizarían sus despampanantes reservas de un Oro revelado como único antídoto económico mundial contra el churridólar ?  ).


----------



## mk73 (15 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Los soberanos y los Krugers los compras y vendes a precio de oro. Apuestas a cotización y son muy líquidos.
> Eso está claro. Y tengo unos y otros.
> Yo hablo de sacar más. No solo la diferencia de cotización del oro.
> Con piezas que son (casi) igual de líquidas, solo hace falta ver las subastas especializadas donde se vende todo el oro. Es más de aprender y buscar la oportunidad.
> Luego se deja dormitando y se saca en el momento adecuado como dice fff.




Ya, está claro que en estas piezas como el Krugerrand jugamos en el metal y ya está. En otras piezas de plata o de oro se puede jugar aparte del metal con el valor numismatico, y tal ves se puede hacer un buen negocio. Tal ves. Pero uuuu es complicado, muy complicado. La numismatica no es una ciencia exacta, luego se juega mucho a la oferta y la demanda, a veces la especulación... Y hasta "modas", por ejemplo desde que pusieron el € en circulación, eso le ha hecho mucho daño a las colecciones del estado español o de Juan Carlos porque mucha gente se ha ido a los euros. 
Lo de comprar una moneda pensando que dentro de unos años se va a revalorizar bastante su valor como colección es como jugar a la lotería.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2019)

Hola, mk73: El conforero Muttley juega en otra "Liga"... Hace años que le leo y sé que se refiere, entre otras, a monedas históricas de indudable valor numismático. Su VALOR está muy por encima del Oro que contienen y eso se observa en bastantes subastas donde adquieren un PRECIO bastante elevado.

Pasa lo mismo en la Plata con los Reales de a 8...

Y la Loteria es otra cosa... Ahí lo más probable es que NO te toque NADA y, en cambio, la moneda de MP SIEMPRE tendrá un valor intrínseco. Otra cosa muy distinta, y es a lo que te refieres, es que se revalorice, pero esto de las monedas requiere de mucha Paciencia y, por consiguiente, de TIEMPO.

Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (15 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, mk73: El conforero Muttley juega en otra "Liga"... Hace años que le leo y sé que se refiere, entre otras, a monedas históricas de indudable valor numismático. Su VALOR está muy por encima del Oro que contienen y eso se observa en bastantes subastas donde adquieren un PRECIO bastante elevado.
> 
> Pasa lo mismo en la Plata con los Reales de a 8...
> 
> ...




Si, está claro. Si vamos a columnarios y monedas de ese estilo pues ahí ya se juega bastante con valor numismatico. Son piezas caras o muy caras, no por el oro sino por el valor numismatica. Pero no sé. Tampoco creo que se haga nadie rico, o de un "pelotazo" con todo eso . 
Si es gente que tienen mucho dinero, de millonarios, no les viene de las moneditas ni de hacer un súper negocio con ellas. Es simplemente que ya estaban montados en el dólar desde que nacieron.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2019)

Hola, mk73: Ya te he dicho que esa es otra "Liga" y ahí también hay "subdivisiones" en función de la capacidad monetaria que se posea, de manera que hay millonarios y también otras personas que poseen una cierta "remanente". Por ejemplo, tú como yo y otros, también jugamos en otra "Liga" en relación al resto de la gente. En vez de meter nuestro dinero en monedas de MPs podríamos haber optado por otros activos... ¿No?

Luego, hay otro aspecto que no sé si tienes en cuenta y aquí entra MUY, MUCHO la afición numismática: el desear poseer "ESA" moneda... Lo que hace que pagues más a sabiendas de lo que teóricamente vale o debería de valer en ese momento, de ahí los habituales "piques" existentes en las Subastas.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (16 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, mk73: Ya te he dicho que esa es otra "Liga" y ahí también hay "subdivisiones" en función de la capacidad monetaria que se posea, de manera que hay millonarios y también otras personas que poseen una cierta "remanente". Por ejemplo, tú como yo y otros, también jugamos en otra "Liga" en relación al resto de la gente. En vez de meter nuestro dinero en monedas de MPs podríamos haber optado por otros activos... ¿No?
> 
> Luego, hay otro aspecto que no sé si tienes en cuenta y aquí entra MUY, MUCHO la afición numismática: el desear poseer "ESA" moneda... Lo que hace que pagues más a sabiendas de lo que teóricamente vale o debería de valer en ese momento, de ahí los habituales "piques" existentes en las Subastas.
> 
> Saludos.



Es otra liga. Yo entiendo que la gente quiera las cosas claras, pero entrar en la numismática produce muchas satisfacciones si te gusta saber e ir algún paso más allá. Mucha gente es incapaz de diferenciar una moneda de otra o no saber que una puede valer mucho más que otra. 
EL problema es que no es nada fácil tasar una moneda... sin embargo ahorrar en estas monedas ahora que 'están baratas' causará mucha satisfacción y compensará los estudios.
Los 8 escudos, la onza española, es una moneda muy líquida, no ya porque sea oro, sino porque es muy coleccionable y siempre hay demanda. No es recomendable para los nuevos meterse a saco, pero con tiempo y unas cañas creo que vale la pena.
No pretendo convencer a nadie, y tampoco aconsejo a la gente a meterse sin saber...


----------



## Muttley (16 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Es otra liga. Yo entiendo que la gente quiera las cosas claras, pero entrar en la numismática produce muchas satisfacciones si te gusta saber e ir algún paso más allá. Mucha gente es incapaz de diferenciar una moneda de otra o no saber que una puede valer mucho más que otra.
> EL problema es que no es nada fácil tasar una moneda... sin embargo ahorrar en estas monedas ahora que 'están baratas' causará mucha satisfacción y compensará los estudios.
> Los 8 escudos, la onza española, es una moneda muy líquida, no ya porque sea oro, sino porque es muy coleccionable y siempre hay demanda. No es recomendable para los nuevos meterse a saco, pero con tiempo y unas cañas creo que vale la pena.
> No pretendo convencer a nadie, y tampoco aconsejo a la gente a meterse sin saber...



Así es. Muchísima demanda internacional, especialmente de USA.
Y dentro de las onzas españolas de oro hay por lo menos 4 segmentos para "todos los públicos".
Ahora con el precio del oro como está, con el contenido en oro de una onza española a 1025€ aprox proque hay que recordar que el peso de una onza española es menor que el peso de lo que entendemos por onza hoy.....el dibujo podría ser algo así:

1- las comunes de su peso en oro, onzas bastante dañadas en BC+ o MBC- a 1000 euros.
2- las comunes en calidades bastante decentes, MBC+ o EBC estas están en un rango entre los 1300-2000 euros.
3- Las muy raras en conservaciones muy justitas, o las raras en conservaciones muy buenas. Aquí ya vamos de 2000 a 4500 euros.
4- Las superclase, extremadamente raras en cualquier conservación y las muy raras en conservaciones buenas. De 4000 al infinito.

Depende del poder adquisitivo de cada uno, así se puede actuar. La estrategia es buscar monedas de categoría superior al precio de la categoría inferior, teniendo en cuenta que las fronteras inferiores y superiores entre unas y otras están muy difuminadas.
Las monedas de categoría 3-4 fluctúan poco con el precio del oro. Fluctúan por mercado.
Evidentemente para eso hay que saber de que se está hablando. Mejor no entrar si no se sabe reconocer un "cara de rata" al instante por ejemplo. Y es muy contraproducente entrar sin saber y mucho más contraproducente los tratos directos entre particulares en monedas de este tipo, donde las apreciaciones sobre la conservación son básicas para meter la moneda en una categoría u en otra. Y puede haber diferencias de cientos o miles de euros.

Y ya digo que teniendo una en muy buena conservación en la mano conservando brillo original...es para no parar de mirarla. Tremenda.
Efecto tío Gilito.


----------



## fff (16 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Así es. Muchísima demanda internacional, especialmente de USA.
> Y dentro de las onzas españolas de oro hay por lo menos 4 segmentos para "todos los públicos".
> Ahora con el precio del oro como está, con el contenido en oro de una onza española a 1025€ aprox proque hay que recordar que el peso de una onza española es menor que el peso de lo que entendemos por onza hoy.....el dibujo podría ser algo así:
> 
> ...



Es un muy buen resumen. Te tienen que gustar las monedas, pero tener una onza bonita con brillo original es otro mundo. 
Si simplemente vas al oro, no te desvies del krugerrand, que es eso, un lingote de oro amonedado.


----------



## mk73 (16 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Es un muy buen resumen. Te tienen que gustar las monedas, pero tener una onza bonita con brillo original es otro mundo.
> Si simplemente vas al oro, no te desvies del krugerrand, que es eso, un lingote de oro amonedado.



Un lingote amonedado que da mucho juego


----------



## fff (16 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Tanto el FF como el FS, cualquiera de los dos son una muy buena opción.
> Y a los que os gustara profundizar y estudiar un poquito, miraos las onzas españolas...





mk73 dijo:


> Un lingote amonedado que da mucho juego



Nada que objetar.
Todo esto venía a que habías recomendado los napoleones del segundo imperio e incluso los Napoleon I
Y son una opción estupenda. De verdad. Tambien hay que estudiar, quizás menos porque las conservaciones son más iguales, o a peso de oro, siempre están muy justito.

Sin embargo queria resaltar que las onzas españolas siempre tienen una alta demanda, hay mucho mercado, y las bonitas se dispararán siempre. Es una excelente manera de ahorrar. Cuando el oro suba les auguro un mayor valor numismático a aquellas que estén bonitas. Hay que saber y aprender, esa es la contrapartida. 

Es una pena que a veces no conozcamos la historia de nuestro pais, y que los 8 escudos, la onza española dominó y fue aceptada en todo el mundo. Cierto que hay poca gente que sepa de los napoleones, soberanos o krugerrands...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

"Worst Slump In A Generation": China Auto Sales Continue Historic Collapse

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Oct 2019)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Krugercito de mi vida.
> Eres dinero de verdad.
> Por eso te quiero tanto.
> Y te atesoro sin parar.



Amén


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Y los chinos parece que tienen los MISMOS PROBLEMAS que los estadounidenses...

Saludos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 Oct 2019)

Hola, me parece muy interesante este hilo. 
Todos coincidís que es mejor comprar oro en monedas de la mayor pureza posible que en lingotes de por ejemplo 1kg?
Por qué las Kruger, Napoleones y Soberanos son las que más recomendáis?
Meteriais 50000€ de golpe en la compra de diferentes monedas?
A la hora de revenderlas para obtener beneficio? Se hace a otro particular o directamente a un profesional mejor?
Gracias a todos aquellos que se molesten en contestar


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Oct 2019)

No se trata de oro, pero Westwater resources tambien se dedica a la minería. Entre otras cosas ,de grafito.

Ayer subió hasta un 200% porque recibieron un cargamento de no sé donde.

Westwater Resources receives first shipment of graphite concentrate

De un día para otro. Sin darse importancia.


Gráfico en tiempo real de Westwater Resources (WWR) - Investing.com

Yo había vendido la semana pasada mil acciones. Que Dios me conserve la vista.


----------



## XRF-79 (16 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Así es. Muchísima demanda internacional, especialmente de USA.
> Y dentro de las onzas españolas de oro hay por lo menos 4 segmentos para "todos los públicos".
> Ahora con el precio del oro como está, con el contenido en oro de una onza española a 1025€ aprox proque hay que recordar que el peso de una onza española es menor que el peso de lo que entendemos por onza hoy.....el dibujo podría ser algo así:
> 
> ...



Buenas noches,

Hace tiempo que sigo este magnífico hilo, y hasta ahora no me había decidido a intervenir dado que me considero bastante ignorante en la mayoría de los temas que se tratan y mi nivel es bajo como para hacer aportes significativos. Hoy, aprovechando que ha salido el tema, intervengo por primera vez para hacer un aporte que deriva de mi experiencia en el mundo de la numismática: en mi opinión, si una onza de oro bullion llega a triplicar su valor, esto no se trasladará a las onzas españolas con gran valor numismático, como por ejemplo puede ser un 320 reales de Jose Bonaparte en calidad EBC+, es decir, si la onza bullion alcanzase los 4.000 euros, no creo que los 320 reales se cotizasen en 25.000 euros. 

En la época en que el oro se movía en zona de máximos, y que estábamos sumidos en plena crisis y los Compro Oro funcionaban “a todo trapo”, la persona que dirige una importante casa de subastas española me dijo que muchas onzas corrientes de Carlos IV habían acabado siendo fundidas porque los precios que pagaban en un Compro Oro proporcionaban mayor beneficio al vendedor que hacerlo a través de una subasta. Esto es debido a que las comisiones se llevan una parte importante del valor de venta y encarecen alrededor del 18% el valor de compra, para piezas cuyo valor numismático es muy bajo respecto al del oro, por lo que no siempre son “apetecibles” para el comprador. En casos así, yo recomendaría onzas bullion.

Otra cosa es si nos gustan las monedas y las vemos como un “pedacito” de la historia, yendo más allá de la pura inversión. En ese caso, no hay color.

Aunque no tengo ninguna en propiedad, he tenido la suerte de haber podido observar en mano muchas onzas españolas, y para mí, hay una que supera a todas las demás por la calidad del grabado de su anverso: los 8 escudos de Fernando VI acuñados en 1751 en Santiago de Chile, cuyo busto fue realizado por el mejor grabador de la historia de la Casa de la Moneda: Tomás Francisco Prieto. Casi todas están en un estado de conservación SC/SC-, por lo que si alguna vez tenéis oportunidad de adquirir una, no os lo penseis, es una maravilla. Seguro que no os arrepentireis.

Saludos


----------



## XRF-79 (16 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Así es. Muchísima demanda internacional, especialmente de USA.
> Y dentro de las onzas españolas de oro hay por lo menos 4 segmentos para "todos los públicos".
> Ahora con el precio del oro como está, con el contenido en oro de una onza española a 1025€ aprox proque hay que recordar que el peso de una onza española es menor que el peso de lo que entendemos por onza hoy.....el dibujo podría ser algo así:
> 
> ...



Se me había olvidado: el contenido teórico de oro puro de una onza de oro española (hasta 1772) es de 24,80 gramos.


----------



## fff (16 Oct 2019)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Hace tiempo que sigo este magnífico hilo, y hasta ahora no me había decidido a intervenir dado que me considero bastante ignorante en la mayoría de los temas que se tratan y mi nivel es bajo como para hacer aportes significativos. Hoy, aprovechando que ha salido el tema, intervengo por primera vez para hacer un aporte que deriva de mi experiencia en el mundo de la numismática: en mi opinión, si una onza de oro bullion llega a triplicar su valor, esto no se trasladará a las onzas españolas con gran valor numismático, como por ejemplo puede ser un 320 reales de Jose Bonaparte en calidad EBC+, es decir, si la onza bullion alcanzase los 4.000 euros, no creo que los 320 reales se cotizasen en 25.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Hola, me ha gustado tu respuesta, pero sabes muy bien que esto no son matemáticas. Una onza bullion llegara a 4000 euros, creo que el valor numismático crecería a altos niveles ya que no es lo mismo tener una moneda histórica que un lingote amonedado.
Una onza de Jose I puede valer perfectamente 10000 €. Es decir, 10 Carlos IV. De verdad si sube el oro 4 veces, vas a comprar un José I con 2.5 Carlos IV ? No lo creo, los precios se ajustarán, y un Carlos III valdrá más y un Fernando VII también. Y un Felipe V no estará nunca al nivel de un Carlos IV o Carlos IIII.

Permíteme un apunte a la moneda de 1751 de Santiago, muchas tienen un gran defecto de acuñación que es un gran vano, cuanto menor es ese vano más se valoran. Es un gran retrato que puedes ver tambien en los primeros Mexicos de Fernando VI. Te aprecio el gusto. Personalmente me encantan los Felipe V y los retratos variados de Fernando VII, el Almirante y el Cara Mico.

Las onzas borbónicas son una buena inversión-refugio, pero sigo diciendo, el que quiera matemáticas, que compre Kruger.


----------



## brigante 88 (16 Oct 2019)

Aquí una muestra de lo bonita que es nuestra historia vista de forma numismatica... 


where to upload images


----------



## XRF-79 (16 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Hola, me ha gustado tu respuesta, pero sabes muy bien que esto no son matemáticas. Una onza bullion llegara a 4000 euros, creo que el valor numismático crecería a altos niveles ya que no es lo mismo tener una moneda histórica que un lingote amonedado.
> Una onza de Jose I puede valer perfectamente 10000 €. Es decir, 10 Carlos IV. De verdad si sube el oro 4 veces, vas a comprar un José I con 2.5 Carlos IV ? No lo creo, los precios se ajustarán, y un Carlos III valdrá más y un Fernando VII también. Y un Felipe V no estará nunca al nivel de un Carlos IV o Carlos IIII.
> 
> Permíteme un apunte a la moneda de 1751 de Santiago, muchas tienen un gran defecto de acuñación que es un gran vano, cuanto menor es ese vano más se valoran. Es un gran retrato que puedes ver tambien en los primeros Mexicos de Fernando VI. Te aprecio el gusto. Personalmente me encantan los Felipe V y los retratos variados de Fernando VII, el Almirante y el Cara Mico.
> ...



Hola,

Quizás no me he explicado bien. No he dicho, o no he querido decir, que si el oro aumenta de precio, la onza de José I lo mantendrá mientras que la de Carlos IV aumentará siguiendo el spot. Lo que he querido decir es que esta última aumentará de precio en una proporción mayor que la primera.

Cómo he dicho antes, la opinión expresada es en base a la experiencia vivida durante la fase más dura de la crisis, y sinceramente, pienso que si se vuelve a producir un momento de elevada cotización del oro, se repetirá dicha situación: si el valor del oro tiende a infinito el valor numismático tenderá a cero para la gran mayoría de monedas (soy consciente de que se trata de una exageración, pero es para ilustrar la idea). Evidentemente, esto no aplicará a piezas únicas o rarísimas, pues el precio de estas reside en su rareza mucho más que en el material con el que fueron elaboradas.

Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo contigo en que, salvo excepciones, un Felipe V siempre cotizará por encima de un Carlos III, y este por encima de un Carlos IV, aunque sea poco si el spot es muy elevado.

Respecto al vano, también estás en lo cierto, la mayoría lo presentan en el reverso, aunque hay piezas que no lo tienen. Por este motivo únicamente me he referido a la calidad del anverso. Lo que si tienen todas las que yo he visto, con vano y sin vano, son grietas en el reverso.

Saludos


----------



## XRF-79 (16 Oct 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Aquí una muestra de lo bonita que es nuestra historia vista de forma numismatica...
> 
> 
> where to upload images



Una moneda preciosa! Enhorabuena!


----------



## timi (17 Oct 2019)

buenos dias

dejo esto

China, Russia, Brazil, India, And Now UAE: Everybody Wants A Gold Trading Platform!


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (17 Oct 2019)

lo de cataluña puede afectar?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Oct 2019)

BurbujoJibiri dijo:


> lo de cataluña puede afectar?



Depende de a que. Al parque automovilístico o al mobiliario urbano de los barceloneses, probablemente sí. Al precio del oro, desde luego que no...


----------



## Goldman (17 Oct 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Aquí una muestra de lo bonita que es nuestra historia vista de forma numismatica...
> 
> 
> where to upload images



Impresionante moneda


----------



## estupeharto (17 Oct 2019)

Aparte del valor numismático que puedan tener más o menos y que se pueda revalorizar, es que muchas se pueden adquirir a bastante buen precio por debajo de spot en las subastas.
Por lo que no sale a cuenta comprar bullion pagando sobrecoste. Y en caso de tener que comprar fuera y sumar importantes gastos de envío, menos todavía.
Como se ha comentado, hay que investigar primero para hacerlo bien. Es una muy buena opción en mi opinión de adquirir a un buen precio y con el valor añadido de que son monedas históricas y que muy posiblemente puede mejorar su valor en el futuro frente a tenerlas de "simple" metal. Lo de simple, no he podido evitar entrecomillarlo, tratándose del rey.

Si encima vives cerca de alguna casa de subastas, te puedes ahorrar los gastos y recogerlas tú mismo. Aunque los gastos dentro de "España" (entrecomillo también tal como está el patio), suelen ser contenidos.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Oct 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Aquí una muestra de lo bonita que es nuestra historia vista de forma numismatica...
> 
> 
> where to upload images



Ponla por el anverso en la mano si puedes, que la veamos con su esplendor ....  monedón


----------



## fff (17 Oct 2019)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Lo que he querido decir es que esta última aumentará de precio en una proporción mayor que la primera.
> 
> Cómo he dicho antes, la opinión expresada es en base a la experiencia vivida durante la fase más dura de la crisis, y sinceramente, pienso que si se vuelve a producir un momento de elevada cotización del oro, se repetirá dicha situación: si el valor del oro tiende a infinito el valor numismático tenderá a cero para la gran mayoría de monedas (soy consciente de que se trata de una exageración, pero es para ilustrar la idea). Evidentemente, esto no aplicará a piezas únicas o rarísimas, pues el precio de estas reside en su rareza mucho más que en el material con el que fueron elaboradas.



OK, Bueno, respecto a las proporciones dependerá de la demanda en ese momento. He visto auténticas barbaridades de pagar de más por piezas comunes y simplemente bonitas. Eso es lo que tienen las subastas, pero claro, es el momento y tiene un cierto grado de apuesta, a pesar que sabes que hay unos mínimos.

Si el oro se dispara, me quito todas las piezas de valor no numismático y las cambio por las que tienen numismático.
Eso puede darse y se ha dado para monedas tipo alfonsinas o 20FF, para el caso de las monedas que comentaba, onzas españolas, no lo veo, ni siquiera un poquito. Eso si, puede haber intervalos en que uno esté despistado, pero vender un Carlos III bonito a peso, un Cuzco, un Almirante... como que no...


----------



## fff (17 Oct 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Aquí una muestra de lo bonita que es nuestra historia vista de forma numismatica...
> 
> 
> where to upload images



Es preciosa, y sin el vano... impresionante.


----------



## Muttley (17 Oct 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Aquí una muestra de lo bonita que es nuestra historia vista de forma numismatica...
> 
> 
> where to upload images



Yo creo que incluso sin saber, todo el mundo se imagina que esta moneda es una moneda clase 3- 4. De las de 3000-4000 para arriba.
Moneda rara en unas condiciones espectaculares.
De la ceca de Santigo y al estar prácticamente sin circular sea muy posiblemente del pecio del Nuestra Señora de la Luz que se hundió en Montevideo en 1752, un año después de la emisión y se recuperó en 2001.
Hallan en Uruguay los restos y el tesoro del navío español «Nuestra Señora de la Luz»

Aquí un estudio sobre esta moneda.
8 escudos de 1751 ceca de Santiago II


----------



## fff (17 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo creo que incluso sin saber, todo el mundo se imagina que esta moneda es una moneda clase 3- 4. De las de 3000-4000 para arriba.
> Moneda rara en unas condiciones espectaculares.
> De la ceca de Santigo y al estar prácticamente sin circular sea muy posiblemente del pecio del Nuestra Señora de la Luz que se hundió en Montevideo en 1752, un año después de la emisión y se recuperó en 2001.
> Hallan en Uruguay los restos y el tesoro del navío español «Nuestra Señora de la Luz»
> ...



Esa moneda, son alrededor de 2000 euros con un gran vano, y 5000 sin el, es decir, la de la foto. Entre medio depende de lo bonita y lo pequeño que lo tenga.


----------



## Muttley (17 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Esa moneda, son alrededor de 2000 euros con un gran vano, y 5000 sin el, es decir, la de la foto. Entre medio depende de lo bonita y lo pequeño que lo tenga.



para colocar el precio, me he basado en monedas similares, como el el lote 244 de Aureo calicó de la subasta de marzo del 2017, también prácticamente sin vano y calificado como EBC+-SC-.
Precio de cierre 3400 euros. Con comisiones de subasta 4012 euros.
Pero vamos, que como hemos dicho se puede afinar mucho también al alza por detalles.
Otra subastada también en Calicó SC- o SC en 2016 lote 232 a 4800 euros con comisión incluida. Cierre a 4000.
Y una última, tambien en Calicó SC- cerrada a 3100 en 2018 lote 297de la subasta 306 es decir 3658 euros precio final.

A lo mejor, alguna de ellas es la de nuestro amigo ToniMontana...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Oct 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Aquí una muestra de lo bonita que es nuestra historia vista de forma numismatica...
> 
> 
> where to upload images



Aunque ya sabes que soy un tipo de "metal a secas" te alabo el buen gusto amigo Brigante, y te felicito por esa auténtica preciosidad.


----------



## oinoko (17 Oct 2019)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Hace tiempo que sigo este magnífico hilo, y hasta ahora no me había decidido a intervenir dado que me considero bastante ignorante en la mayoría de los temas que se tratan y mi nivel es bajo como para hacer aportes significativos. Hoy, aprovechando que ha salido el tema, intervengo por primera vez para hacer un aporte que deriva de mi experiencia en el mundo de la numismática: en mi opinión, si una onza de oro bullion llega a triplicar su valor, esto no se trasladará a las onzas españolas con gran valor numismático, como por ejemplo puede ser un 320 reales de Jose Bonaparte en calidad EBC+, es decir, si la onza bullion alcanzase los 4.000 euros, no creo que los 320 reales se cotizasen en 25.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.
El precio de cualquier moneda se puede dividir en:
*Valor del metal + valor del premium*.
Y son factores totalmente independientes.

Se puede triplicar el valor del metal y el valor del premium seguir siendo el mismo.
O puede hacer el premium un x5 en 2 años (como la onza de plata de Marvel-Spiderman) y el valor del metal seguir siendo el mismo.

La suma de ambos factores dara el precio final.

Por ejemplo, en una onza de fernando VI que valga *5000 Euros,* serían aprox 1.000 Euros de metal y 4.000 euros de premium.
Si el oro se multiplica por 3, el valor de la moneda pasaría a ser 3.000 de metal y 4.000 de premium: es decir unos* 7.000 Euros. 
(*no 15000*). *

Es más, si el precio del oro se multiplica por 3, sería indicativo de que estamos en una crisis importante y probablemente en una crisis el publico no tuviera dinero para gastarselo en monedas de colección, con lo que la parte del premium podría incluso bajar.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Oct 2019)

vaya bandazos y lateralidad que lleva el vil metal....


----------



## brigante 88 (17 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo creo que incluso sin saber, todo el mundo se imagina que esta moneda es una moneda clase 3- 4. De las de 3000-4000 para arriba.
> Moneda rara en unas condiciones espectaculares.
> De la ceca de Santigo y al estar prácticamente sin circular sea muy posiblemente del pecio del Nuestra Señora de la Luz que se hundió en Montevideo en 1752, un año después de la emisión y se recuperó en 2001.
> Hallan en Uruguay los restos y el tesoro del navío español «Nuestra Señora de la Luz»
> ...




Buenas a todos, esta onza que puesto fue una de mis piezas "premiun" de la colección que fui haciendo durante unos años, las fotos que adjuntado son de archivo, de hay que no pueda fotografiar mas fotos. (La pieza ahora pertenece a otra persona)

Posiblemente esta moneda provenga del pecio "Nuestra Señora de las Mercedes" pero no tengo nada que lo certifique, en cambio otra pieza igual que tuve si adjuntaba un certificado de ese naufragio.

En este mundillo este tipo de piezas pueden sufrir grandes oscilaciones "ojo" tanto en incremento como depreciación de valor. Esta onza de Santiago 1751 antes de que se encontrase el pecio "Nuestra Señora de las Mercedes" y se pusieran en mercado cientos de piezas,era una moneda muy rara y con precios muchos mas altos de los que se ven hoy día, en cuanto se dio a conocer el tesoro del pecio, estas monedas perdieron parte del valor ya que pasaron de ser consideradas "MUY RARAS" a "ESCASAS" aun así esta pieza que os pongo tiene la peculiaridad de la conservación sin el mas minimo vano y de hay su valor que no pueda ser medido como otras piezas.

Tenemos que tener en cuenta los diferentes mercados que se mueve la numismatica el Americano aprecia muchisimo la moneda Española, que para eso su dolar proviene de nuestra historia. Y donde en casas de subastas Americanas se pueden ver como se rematan las monedas en muchos caso por el doble que aquí en España. 

Muttley, gracias por adjuntar ese enlace de "Blog Numismatico" ( mi amigo Adolfo) aprovecho y adjunto otro enlace similar en donde se encuentra la misma moneda que otras fotos que realice exclusivamente para el "Blog". Es la ultima moneda de las tres que se habla.

Distinguir lo bueno de lo mejor: tres onzas peluconas sin circular - Blog Numismatico


----------



## Orífero (17 Oct 2019)

Pero una cosa. ¿Si no son bullion, ¿la fiscalidad es la misma?


----------



## Me_opongo (17 Oct 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Pero una cosa. ¿Si no son bullion, ¿la fiscalidad es la misma?



Régimen especial del oro de inversión - Agencia Tributaria

Saludos

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## XRF-79 (17 Oct 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> Pero una cosa. ¿Si no son bullion, ¿la fiscalidad es la misma?



Para las monedas de oro que no estén afectadas por el régimen especial del oro de inversión, se aplicará el régimen especial de los bienes usados, objetos de arte, antigüedades y objetos de colección, que básicamente dice que el iva no se aplicará sobre el precio de venta si no sobre el margen entre el precio de compra y el precio de venta.


----------



## XRF-79 (17 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Aparte del valor numismático que puedan tener más o menos y que se pueda revalorizar, es que muchas se pueden adquirir a bastante buen precio por debajo de spot en las subastas.
> Por lo que no sale a cuenta comprar bullion pagando sobrecoste. Y en caso de tener que comprar fuera y sumar importantes gastos de envío, menos todavía.
> Como se ha comentado, hay que investigar primero para hacerlo bien. Es una muy buena opción en mi opinión de adquirir a un buen precio y con el valor añadido de que son monedas históricas y que muy posiblemente puede mejorar su valor en el futuro frente a tenerlas de "simple" metal. Lo de simple, no he podido evitar entrecomillarlo, tratándose del rey.
> 
> Si encima vives cerca de alguna casa de subastas, te puedes ahorrar los gastos y recogerlas tú mismo. Aunque los gastos dentro de "España" (entrecomillo también tal como está el patio), suelen ser contenidos.



Hace tiempo que no sigo las subastas, pero seguro que se presentan oportunidades para adquirir oro a buen precio.

Me he entretenido en determinar cuál sería el precio de adjudicación (antes de aplicar comisión e iva) a partir del que es más ventajoso adquirir una moneda bullion que una moneda de oro sin valor numismático, como puede ser un 8 escudos corriente de Carlos IV en regular o mal estado de conservación.

Para ello, he supuesto que:
- el premium sobre el spot de una onza corriente (maple, canguro,...) es del 3,5% (he consultado en Coininvest)
- que los gastos de comisión + iva de la casa de subastas son del 18%,
- que el 8 escudos tiene su peso teórico (27,06 g), aunque con toda seguridad pesará menos.

Con todo ello he obtenido que el precio de adjudicación en subasta, expresado en función del spot, a partir del cual es más rentable comprar bullion es de 0,67*cotización del oro.


----------



## timi (17 Oct 2019)

buenas noches

Boris Johnson y Juncker anuncian un acuerdo para el Brexit entre el Reino Unido y la UE

veremos si el sábado ratifican el acuerdo ,,,, pero ,,, no olvidemos que esto significa a mi entender que Europa se va a tomar por culo ,,, y las bolsas de celebración,,, " maricón el ultimo" que decían,,,


----------



## paketazo (17 Oct 2019)

timi dijo:


> buenas noches
> 
> Boris Johnson y Juncker anuncian un acuerdo para el Brexit entre el Reino Unido y la UE
> 
> veremos si el sábado ratifican el acuerdo ,,,, pero ,,, no olvidemos que esto significa a mi entender que Europa se va a tomar por culo ,,, y las bolsas de celebración,,, " maricón el ultimo" que decían,,,



Realmente alguno de los presentes consideró alguna vez que un país dentro de la UE usando su propia moneda era un país de la UE.

Los británicos ayer, hoy, y siempre, han sido unos jetas y unos chorizos en materia de comercio internacional...han usado sus recursos siempre para obtener beneficios a costa de las perdidas de otros.

Si no querían entrar, para que se metieron...

No os preocupéis, en breve comenzarán a redactarse acuerdos bilaterales entre la UE y los británicos, y en dos telediarios estaremos como estábamos, pero con más ventajas añadidas para los británicos.

En cuanto a que Europa se va a tomar por culo, eso ya pasó hace mucho tiempo, ahora solo nos lleva la inercia hacia al guano de ser un conjunto de países dependientes de la producción asiática, y de las fuentes energéticas externas, amén de tecnología y biotecnología con patente USA, japonesa o coreana...lo único que tenemos es el euro, así que no le saquéis ojo, sobre todo respecto al dólar, mientras se mantenga por aquí todo bien, pero como empiece a desfallecer...tonto el último.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2019)

Hola. Buenos Días: En los EE.UU. los Bancos persisten en NEGARSE a prestarse entre sí... Más grave de lo que parece.

- Fed Injects $104.2BN Via Overnight, Term Repos One Day After Start Of "Not A QE"

Saludos.


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (18 Oct 2019)

En USA está jodia la cosa


----------



## fff (18 Oct 2019)

brigante 88 dijo:


> ...estas monedas perdieron parte del valor ya que pasaron de ser consideradas "MUY RARAS" a "ESCASAS" aun así esta pieza que os pongo tiene la peculiaridad de la conservación sin el mas minimo vano y de hay su valor que no pueda ser medido como otras piezas.



Os contaré una anécdota si quereis oirla... cuando se rescataron estas monedas y pasaron de ser raras a escasas, debía haber caido el precio en picado, verdad? Pues no, en convenciones donde las ofrecieron, las "fueron" acaparando... y no les dejaron que el precio cayera más de lo que le tocaba a una pelucona.
Además una pieza de Santiago con muy poco vano o sin vano es muy apreciada, esta es la verdadera rareza, tener piezas atractivas y deseadas; pero en cualquier caso, aun con vano no seria mala pieza




oinoko dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> El precio de cualquier moneda se puede dividir en:
> *Valor del metal + valor del premium*.
> Y son factores totalmente independientes.
> ...



No estoy para nada de acuerdo con esas matemáticas que has hecho. Sigo diciendo que una onza de Fernando VI (5000) que puedas cambiar por 5 onzas muy corrientes de Carlos IV (1000), no llegará el dia que la puedas cambiar por dos onzas y pico de Carlos IV. Puedes intentarlo si quieres, no funcionará. Los precios tendrán sus vaivenes y serán caprichosos, y se estabilizarán... pero las monedas buenas y bonitas solo iran hacia abajo si han subido demasiado muchísimo hacia arriba. Aparte de soportar super bien las caidas...

En cualquier caso, no me malentendais por favor, está claro que hay que tener de todo (bullion, moneda pequeña...), no vale sólo tener una colección de onzas imponentes de Fernando VIIs...


----------



## esseri (18 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola. Buenos Días: En los EE.UU. los Bancos persisten en NEGARSE a prestarse entre sí... Más grave de lo que parece.
> 
> - Fed Injects $104.2BN Via Overnight, Term Repos One Day After Start Of "Not A QE"
> 
> Saludos.



Demasiada gente en el ajo ( factor humano...chapuza, codicia,traición...)...por mucho k "el Don" tenga los triunfos en sus manos con el botón de la impresora.

Y con demasiada gente en el ajo...algo o alguien fallará. Desajustes , errores y/o ñapas particulares a espaldas de las directrices del "regalador" de dinero...o maniobras directamente enfocadas a rentabilizar los réditos del reparto trilero - o simplemente a hacer caja y apartarlos de solicitudes/responsabilidades futuras. ( Porke..." Santa Rita, Rita...") -.

Por cierto...una vez k la desconfianza entre ellos mismos es vox populi y va en ascenso...kién es el wapo k , a pecho descubierto, rompe la tendencia ? ( Todo diox haciéndose el loco y tira millas...k el jefe proveerá... - o no, pero lo mío, a mi butxaka , k pintan curvas -).


----------



## angel220 (18 Oct 2019)

Que manipulación hay tanto en futuros e indices Usa (europa de perro faldero) ,bonos, renta fija y metales totalmente descarado no escapa nada.
O lo atan todo superbien atado o el estallido se va a oir en Marte. Y como han dicho antes demasiadas partes interesadas para que todo funcione bien aunque sea por su interés, demasiados intereses y el mas gordo el dólar y su archienemigo el oro. WIII o una gorda.
En el oro no hay noticia diaria mala REAL que le pudiera afectar, y le saltan como galgos al cuello de la presa. (Y en mi pobre entender el técnico en el oro y plata ya no existe hace meses, y el fundamental ya se haran valer, no hay mal que 100 años dure)


----------



## esseri (18 Oct 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Recién sacado del horno, enlazo con la segunda mitad del vídeo que es casi siempre lo más interesante...



Sin kerer afear un ápice el aporte de paraíso fiscal, digno de todo agradecimiento.

Telita la Stacy de marras - y todo su equipo, pues hasta lleva gráfico ad hoc - poniendo el Oro de Holanda a 10.000 pavos el kilo, con dos cojonazos. Panfleteando k es gerundio y k siga la fiés...

Y el Spagetti de la segunda parte,anodino as usual, marcándose un tanto , además de con regalarle un traje al boss, con su tradeo a las chorradas de Trump...mientras el defensor del físico Keiser aplaude con las orejas su tutela hacia sus clientes. Por no hablar de k el fulano éste, beligerante anticrypto , se marca acto seguido una chicuelina y olé a cuenta de una stable coin en Oro ...k no me extrañaría un huevo k sacase con el hamijo Keiser...y k viva el riesgo de contraparte k nos follamos ...pese a desautorizarlo en la primera parte del vídeo , sin ir más lejos...pero vamos, como miles de veces.

Cualkier día de éstos lo presenta de nuevo aclarando previamente su "accionariado en el cotarro" , como hace con unos cuantos de sus invitados. Al lorito, k este vuelca la saca y se limpia el ojal con sus evangelios cuando convenga ...y allá los fieles.


----------



## timi (18 Oct 2019)

mejor unas onzas,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahora es UBS el que se acerca a mis estimaciones para el próximo año...

- UBS Revises 2020 Gold Price Forecast to New Lofty Heights

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (18 Oct 2019)

Este señor sabe lo k no está escrito y está en lo de k de patrón, ná...pero ni falta k le hace , pues lo k sí se impondrá será su uso real p2p , tratos patrios bilaterales, etc...

Se "esparce" levemente un par de veces, k va para los 80...pero un rato sin estridencias y de lo más agradable, la verdá.


----------



## esseri (18 Oct 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si, en el fondo ninguno es de fiar, son payasos mediáticos que alguna vez dicen una verdad para que no se les note mucho de que van. Pero casi prefiero ver a estos que a lo que sacan por la TV, auténtico pienso modificado genéticamente para ganado de pensamiento automático.
> 
> Ahí tienes por ejemplo al Ben Shapiro de Birchgold.com otro listo de los cojones que está haciendo buen negocio con el tema del oro y que aparece enlazado en un montón de artículos que se han posteado por aquí.
> 
> Todos anunciando el apocalipsis mientras venden rosarios caducados.



Keiser tiene buenos invitados, gente sobria k huye de pirotecnias.. EL italiano éste no está entre ellos.

Y más allá de vender lo suyo, k es hasta un punto comprensible...es k se contradice continuamente e incluso disfraza obviedades deliberadamente...y ahí sí k ya no trago. Pero bueno...hay bastantes cosas k aprovechar de sus vídeos. K aprovechar ...y k apartar. Con éso por delante, todo OK. Lo digo sobre todo para recién llegados k ven 3 vídeos del fulano y se pueden creer k Mad Max llega este finde...gente nueva k presumiblemente aparecerá por el hilo si estamos alcistas una temporada, como puede parecer.

Por otro lado y respecto a hacer cuentas - k a cierto nivel y hasta por pura higiene , no veo para nada descartable - muchas miras están en cuándo entrar y hasta dónde puede subir ésto...cuando, entre tanto trilero, lo de cuándo - y con cuánto - salir y hasta donde podrán afeitarlo ...lo veo tan o más importante k éso. ( K unas distorsiones enormes están ahí no se le escapa a nadie y tampoco es cuestión de kedarse con cara de lelo ).


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2019)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Ya sabes que yo "huyo" de todo tipo de "vendedores"... pero la noticia hacia referencia a una prospección del precio del Oro para el 2020 y realizada por UBS, de manera que me ha parecido interesante enlazarla.

Por lo demás, como te decía, yo paso de este "pollo" y otros similares... Hay analistas mucho más serios y creíbles.

# angel220: La próxima semana volverán la recompras de acciones en USA... Sigo creyendo que volveremos a ver máximos en las principales Bolsas estadounidenses.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (18 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraisofiscal: Ya sabes que yo "huyo" de todo tipo de "vendedores"... pero la noticia hacia referencia a una prospección del precio del Oro para el 2020 y realizada por UBS, de manera que me ha parecido interesante enlazarla.
> 
> Por lo demás, como te decía, yo paso de este "pollo" y otros similares... Hay analistas mucho más serios y creíbles.
> 
> ...



No lo descarto ni mucho menos, (mas de una vez he dicho que hasta pasadas elecciones USA no veo crack después ya se vera) ya que es una de las pocas formas de mantener el chiringuito por ahora, ya ni los QE ni las LITRONAS, hacen mella en la confianza para ver lo que puede suceder, solo gasolina a una hoguera, llena ya de bidones sin abrir, lastima que cuando explote pille a los pringaos de siempre y no a los que han provocado, encendido y mantenido la hoguera, para variar


----------



## estupeharto (18 Oct 2019)

Tengo entendido que no se pueden hacer facturas simplificadas si el valor es de 1000 €.

Surgen dudas respecto a si pudiera tener algún aspecto negativo en el futuro (hacienda, venta, etc.)

¿Da lo mismo que la factura sea simplificada (sin DNI) que factura (con DNI),?

En el caso de tener una factura simplificada con valor superior a 1000 €, ¿qué pasaría? ¿podría dar problemas?

Y relacionado con las facturas ¿Se puede poner a un menor?

Los que tenéis más experiencia o sabéis del tema, ¿qué os parece?


----------



## estupeharto (18 Oct 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Me pregunto yo: de dónde le nace a usted esa necesidad de justificar a su peor enemigo (el estado) la compra o venta de algo tan sagrado y único como puede ser su oro?
> 
> ¿Acaso le contaría a su esposa motu proprio un escarceo que tuvo hace X primaveras, pensando que así ella confiaría más en usted debido a su buen gesto?
> 
> ...




Yo pienso lo mismo. Lo único que es por saber sobre ese tema. Nunca se sabe.
Ya bastante nos sangran/han sangrado como para querer donar más sangre.
Así pensé cuando compré con factura simplificada sin DNI, pero por compra superior a 1000. Lo que al parecer no se puede, y me extraña que el vendedor lo hiciera. (supongo que la gente ya pasa de tanto saqueo).
De paso animo el tema para quien le pueda interesar también, no está de más 
Entonces, ¿no guardáis las facturas en caso de hacer una compra en tienda?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2019)

Hola, estupeharto: Yo soy partidario de tener algunas facturas... NUNCA se sabe por dónde nos buscarán las "vueltas". Y te lo digo porque algunos tenemos los "ojos" de Hacienda en nuestros traseros. En mi caso lo llevan claro desde SIEMPRE, pero siendo de los primeros en hacer la declaración del IRPF da la puta casualidad que SIEMPRE me devuelven lo mío antes de que finalice el año y mira que lo de este año es una MIERDA... Ya me lo tomo con Paciencia y procurando hacer las cosas con "buena letra"... a fin de cuentas si uno tiene la conciencia tranquila ya se pueden dar de "cabezazos" contra la pared. Y eso que pago la "leche" de impuestos, pero da igual... Hay que "vampirizar" a todo aquel que tiene una buena nómina o que se genere ganancias patrimoniales.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Oct 2019)

Efectivamente Fernando, me pasa lo mismo. Me cosen a impuestos. Me hacen paralelas cada 2x3. Pidiendo documentación siempre. Se la llevas (préstamos de vivienda) y no hay manera, te vuelven a llamar a los dos años y vuelta a empezar. Este año otra reclamación por el alquiler y venga a pedir documentos y hacerte perder tiempo, para finalmente, llevarse 2 mensualidades por la cara. A veces he cobrado la devolución de la declaración después de Navidad.
Tienen que rapiñar constantemente para mantener el tren de vidorra y corrupción imperante.


----------



## Play_91 (19 Oct 2019)

Yo entré en 1400 al final, estoy esperando a que llegue a un nivel para meter breakeven.


----------



## espasonico (19 Oct 2019)

Con el tema de las facturas, si no compras con dinero B,creo que es mejor tener factura y poder justificar los ingresos de una posible venta en el futuro. El oro es una inversión a largo plazo y es muy posible que cuando lo quieres vender, el efectivo ya no exista, por lo que vas a tener que poder justificar de dónde sale el dinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# estuperharto: Como no podemos hacer NADA, pues habrá que armarse de Paciencia y eso SÍ, todo aquello que se pueda "detraer" pues ESO. En España, y también en buena parte del mundo "democrático", ya es la "clase media" la única que paga impuestos desproporcionados en relación a las otras clases sociales, especialmente en comparación a aquellos que componen el exclusivo club de los más "ricos" y que podrían hacerlo, pero con la "piedra en el camino" hemos topado...

# paraisofiscal: No sé... Yo veo muy difícil la implementación de la supresión del efectivo, pero no cabe duda de que la tienen en "mente" los organismos más poderosos, de manera que a priori tampoco lo descarto.

Conozco Suecia por varios amigos que residen o han residido allí y, la verdad, es que allí apenas se utiliza el efectivo. Hasta la barra del pan o un chicle se pagan con "plástico". Y eso es habitual en otros países nórdicos (Noruega, Dinamarca...) y donde creo que se piensa quitar el efectivo en breve o eso decían hasta hace bien poco. Ahora ando desconectado de este tema, ya que me estoy fijando mucho más en el tema de la falta de liquidez en el Sistema. Se está viendo en USA, China...

Y os dejo un buen artículo que trata sobre el VERDADERO "motivo" que llevó a la caída del régimen de Gaddafi y también de su asesinato... Ese es un tema sobre el que he escrito en muchas ocasiones en este hilo y también lo ha hecho el conforero oinoko.

Los correos electrónicos desclasificados revelan que la OTAN mató a Gaddafi para detener la creación de una moneda libia respaldada por oro

Llama mucho la atención la cantidad de Plata que también acumuló Gaddafi... Creo que su propósito era comenzar con el Dinar de Oro para acabar con el Sistema más lógico: el BIMETALICO. Por cierto, la pregunta "tonta": ¿Dónde acabaron esas toneladas de Oro y Plata? De esas expoliaciones más "modernas" NUNCA se habla, pero SÍ que nos dan la "matraca" con el que realizaron los españoles cuando teníamos nuestro Imperio... pero claro nosotros tampoco podemos reclamar a fenicios, cartagineses, romanos... a los piratas ingleses, franceses, holandeses...

¡Ah! que se me olvida: darle la Bienvenida al hilo a XRF-79 y cuyos comentarios me parecieron muy interesantes y le animo a seguir colaborando en el hilo. SIEMPRE es bueno conocer otras opiniones.

Saludos.

Edito: Al "Apóstol" decirle que le reporto en cada ocasión que coloca alguna de sus tonterías, de manera que espero se lo borren como en las anteriores ocasiones.


----------



## angel220 (19 Oct 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 18 de octubre de 2019


----------



## angel220 (19 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Llama mucho la atención la cantidad de Plata que también acumuló Gaddafi... Creo que su propósito era comenzar con el Dinar de Oro para acabar con el Sistema más lógico: el BIMETALICO. Por cierto, la pregunta "tonta": ¿Dónde acabaron esas toneladas de Oro y Plata? De esas expoliaciones más "modernas" NUNCA se habla, pero SÍ que nos dan la "matraca" con el que realizaron los españoles cuando teníamos nuestro Imperio... pero claro nosotros tampoco podemos reclamar a fenicios, cartagineses, romanos... a los piratas ingleses, franceses, holandeses...



Imagino que se habrán quedado en Libia y repartido, pesan mucho para llevarlas al hombro no puedo pensar otra cosa. El mercado como siempre es soberano


----------



## XRF-79 (19 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Os contaré una anécdota si quereis oirla... cuando se rescataron estas monedas y pasaron de ser raras a escasas, debía haber caido el precio en picado, verdad? Pues no, en convenciones donde las ofrecieron, las "fueron" acaparando... y no les dejaron que el precio cayera más de lo que le tocaba a una pelucona.
> Además una pieza de Santiago con muy poco vano o sin vano es muy apreciada, esta es la verdadera rareza, tener piezas atractivas y deseadas; pero en cualquier caso, aun con vano no seria mala pieza
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días,

Entré en el mundo del oro físico en el año 2004 comprando onzas bullion, compras que seguí realizando de forma periódica hasta el año 2007. Ese mismo año cambié mi objetivo de compra hacia onzas españolas, y durante 3 años fui incorporando distintos tipos hasta tener una bonita colección formada por onzas de Felipe V (de busto y cruz de Jerusalén), macuquinas de Santa Fé y Potosí, la preciosisfad de Fernando VI de Santiago (S/C, sin vano ni otros defectos en reverso), los 320 reales de José I y Fernando VII, etc, todas ellas onzas de buena calidad que fueron adquiridas en subastas.

En 2011, por necesidades económicas, tuve que vender todo el oro que tenía. Las onzas bullion habían multiplicado su valor entre 2 y 3 veces lo que pagué por ellas, dependiendo del momento en que las compré. Con las onzas españolas, que vendí a través de subasta, perdí mas de un 30% de lo que había pagado por ellas. Suerte que la ganancia obtenida con las primeras me compensó la pérdida ocasionada por las onzas españolas.

Yo ya aprendí la lección: las monedas con valor histórico sólo las adquiriría como objeto de colección, no como una posible inversión o reserva de valor. La numismática únicamente es un buen negocio para las casas de subastas y para los que compraron monedas pagándolas en pesetas. Es más, pienso que actualmente no lo es ni para los comercios numismáticos tradicionales. No hay más que fijarse en que desde hace unos años han proliferado las casas de subastas y han ido desapareciendo las numismáticas. ¿Cuál será el motivo? 

Saludos

P.D.: Hace unos días me comentaron de gente que compró monedas de oro en la subasta Caballero de las Yndias (que creo que se realizó en el año 2009), y no ve cuando podrán venderlas porque las perspectivas de precio de venta que les dan no cubren ni de lejos lo que pagaron por ellas.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# angel220: NO tiene mala "pinta" el COT que nos has enlazado... aunque habrá que seguir esperando. Sigo pensando que los americanos, a pesar de la corrección de ayer en Wall Street, volverán a intentar batir sus máximos históricos en sus principales Bolsas. Me estoy fijando MUY, MUCHO en el S&P 500 y como se acerque a los 3025 vuelvo a las Bolsas y le coloco algunos cortos un poco antes y promediando hacia el teórico "objetivo" que puede estar en los entornos de los 3050...

Yo un Crack -NO sé si el "bueno"...- lo espero para el próximo año, a pesar de su carácter electoral en el "Imperio"... De hecho, hasta Noviembre del 2020 quedan muchos meses por delante y te auguro que de "tranquilos" NO van a tener NADA de NADA... Al tiempo...

XRP-79: Yo hace pocos años me desprendí de todo el Oro que compré en la década de los 90 y es que un familiar directo precisaba de ayuda económica y, además, sabía que NO me la iba a poder devolver como así ha sido, pero bueno cumplió con su objetivo.

Posteriormente, he podido comprar más, aunque NO a aquellos precios FANTÁSTICOS.

XRF-79: Bastante de acuerdo contigo. NO me dedico a la moneda histórica de Oro, pero SÍ a la de Plata... Bien, entiendo que aquí entra más mi faceta numismática y, posiblemente, mi colección de Reales de a 8 sería lo último que vendería si me viera "obligado" a ello. Entiendo que existe un amplio espectro de monedas que se compran para el disfrute personal y ahí incluyo monedas que se pueden considerar más "joyas" que monedas.

Eso NO quita para que, como en todo, haya gente muy especializada y que pueda hacer negocio con determinadas monedas, pero eso requiere de muchos conocimientos y, sobre todo, de experiencia. NO es mi caso en este particular.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2019)

Hola, nsdn: Mira, lo que sé cierto es que cuando llegamos a este mundo venimos con lo puesto y cuando nos vamos lo mismo... El dinero o la riqueza puede ser algo muy efímero y eso te lo digo desde la experiencia personal. Yo vivo bien y prácticamente tengo aquello que necesito, pero también te puedo asegurar que NO fue SIEMPRE fue así... La vida NUNCA ha sido fácil, excepto para un selecto "Club" al que NO pertenecemos la mayoría de los mortales...

Y enlazo a alguien a quien le sobra el dinero, pero sigue teniendo un "mensaje" social sumamente interesante. De hecho, ya sabéis que soy un seguidor de Ray Dalio y al que -como a mí- suele fallarle el "timing"... Bueno, algún día "acertaremos"...

Ray Dalio Warns Of Looming "Big Sag" That Will Rattle Global Markets

Saludos.


----------



## RAFA MORA (19 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, nsdn: Mira, lo que sé cierto es que cuando llegamos a este mundo venimos con lo puesto y cuando nos vamos lo mismo... El dinero o la riqueza puede ser algo muy efímero y eso te lo digo desde la experiencia personal. Yo vivo bien y prácticamente tengo aquello que necesito, pero también te puedo asegurar que NO fue SIEMPRE fue así... La vida NUNCA ha sido fácil, excepto para un selecto "Club" al que NO pertenecemos la mayoría de los mortales...
> 
> Y enlazo a alguien a quien le sobra el dinero, pero sigue teniendo un "mensaje" social sumamente interesante. De hecho, ya sabéis que soy un seguidor de Ray Dalio y al que -como a mí- suele fallarle el "timing"... Bueno, algún día "acertaremos"...
> 
> ...



Me cago en la leche, Fernando. 
Eres ORO. 
Menudo descubrimiento. 

Cuéntanos más!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2019)

Hola, RAFA MORA: Si algo he aprendido en esta vida es a tratar a los demás como me tratan a mí o como me gustaría que me tratarán... Dicho esto, NO soy ningún "samaritano", es decir que en esta vida he aprendido a las malas y eso te enseña a "aprender" a VIVIR. También conlleva enfrentar la REALIDAD por muy difícil que pueda parecer... Unas veces te equivocarás pero serán las menos.

Bueno, este hilo NO es para explicar mi vida, que bastante ajetreada ha sido. Pero, SÍ, NO tengo el más mínimo reparo en decir que hubo una parte de mi vida en la que NO tuve un "duro"... Afortunadamente, a base de trabajo duro conseguí llegar a una situación que espero dure hasta que la barca de Caronte venga a llevarme...

Y os dejo un buen artículo de Ted Butler...

More Unanswered Questions | SilverSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## RAFA MORA (19 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, RAFA MORA: Si algo he aprendido en esta vida es a tratar a los demás como me tratan a mí o como me gustaría que me tratarán... Dicho esto, NO soy ningún "samaritano", es decir que en esta vida he aprendido a las malas y eso te enseña a "aprender" a VIVIR. También conlleva enfrentar la REALIDAD por muy difícil que pueda parecer... Unas veces te equivocarás pero serán las menos.
> 
> Bueno, este hilo NO es para explicar mi vida, que bastante ajetreada ha sido. Pero, SÍ, NO tengo el más mínimo reparo en decir que hubo una parte de mi vida en la que NO tuve un "duro"... Afortunadamente, a base de trabajo duro conseguí llegar a una situación que espero dure hasta que la barca de Caronte venga a llevarme...
> 
> ...



Da gusto leerte 
y creo que puedes enseñar mucho a los demás.

Gracias y un abrazo grande.


----------



## mk73 (19 Oct 2019)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Entré en el mundo del oro físico en el año 2004 comprando onzas bullion, compras que seguí realizando de forma periódica hasta el año 2007. Ese mismo año cambié mi objetivo de compra hacia onzas españolas, y durante 3 años fui incorporando distintos tipos hasta tener una bonita colección formada por onzas de Felipe V (de busto y cruz de Jerusalén), macuquinas de Santa Fé y Potosí, la preciosisfad de Fernando VI de Santiago (S/C, sin vano ni otros defectos en reverso), los 320 reales de José I y Fernando VII, etc, todas ellas onzas de buena calidad que fueron adquiridas en subastas.
> 
> ...




Yo hace bastante años compraba alguna que otra pieza de plata u oro con cierto valor numismatico. Pagaba bastante más por el hecho ese que si es un año raro, qué si hay muy pocas, que si rara o que si tal y cual. Con el paso de los años he dejado ese tipo de compra, por qué? Pues porque hay que ser muy experto, conocer mucho el mercado... Y yo à tanto no llego. Soy sólo un aficionado. 
Compro moneda q me gusta pero q salga a peso o vaya que no se vaya cuatro pueblos su precio. Y ahí tienes napoleones, soberano,... algún duro español...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2019)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: Bueno, yo creo que este hilo toca distintos temas, a pesar de su titulo, pero se "entiende" si conocemos aquello de los "vasos comunicantes"...

Te voy a contar una anécdota que me sucedió hace ya muchos años: yo venía de ganar un Campeonato de España en una modalidad que NO viene a cuento y, además, era una disciplina muy poco seguida. En mi trabajo me encontré a un cliente que se había enterado y me preguntó qué me habían dado... Le mostré la Copa y le dije que también me habían dado un Diploma. Y me pregunto: "¿Y cuánta pasta?" Le dije que NADA, que era un Deporte que se hacia por "Amor al Arte". Y me respondió que eso era perder el tiempo. Bien, pues lo deje de "piedra" cuando le dije: "Mire Vd. puede tener mucho dinero y comprar muchas copas semejantes a ésta, pero ÉSTA en concreto NUNCA la podrá tener porque hay que GANARLA"...

Ese era un tipo al que le salían los billetes por las orejas, pero también era el clásico constructor ambicioso y que quería más y más dinero... Un buen día llegó la Crisis inmobiliaria y prácticamente lo arruinó. Hoy apenas pasa por mi lugar de trabajo.

Te he explicado esto, Caballero sin espada, porque conozco tu afición a la música -creo que clásica- y seguro que has vivido momentos que NO se pueden pagar NI cuantificar con dinero. La vida es dura y el dinero ayuda a hacerla más llevadera, pero desde luego la Felicidad NO te la va a traer porque sí...

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (19 Oct 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> Yo hace bastante años compraba alguna que otra pieza de plata u oro con cierto valor numismatico. Pagaba bastante más por el hecho ese que si es un año raro, qué si hay muy pocas, que si rara o que si tal y cual. Con el paso de los años he dejado ese tipo de compra, por qué? Pues porque hay que ser muy experto, conocer mucho el mercado... Y yo à tanto no llego. Soy sólo un aficionado.
> Compro moneda q me gusta pero q salga a peso o vaya que no se vaya cuatro pueblos su precio. Y ahí tienes napoleones, soberano,... algún duro español...



Ser muy experto (cosa que yo estoy lejos de ser), te puede garantizar hacer buenas compras, pero lo que nunca te va a garantizar es hacer buenas ventas, porque para eso no hay que ser experto sino adivino.
Es decir, ser experto aumenta considerablemente la probabilidad de éxito en la compra venta numismática (y de cualquier cosa), pero no garantiza nada. 
Por eso, creo que incluso siendo experto, es conveniente diversificar las compras tanto en piezas con valor numismático como sin él.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# GOLDGOLD: Gracias en nombre de todos los que llevamos adelante este hilo. Me parece perfecto que te hagas tu PROPIO Plan de Pensiones y, además, creo que eres una persona joven, de manera que a muy largo plazo NO te vas a equivocar. Yo SÍ lo hice en 1996 cuando inicié el mío -ahora parado-, pero bueno de los errores también se aprende. En aquellos momentos es lo que tocaba hacer y tampoco me ha ido mal. Me lo gestioné yo ponderando los distintos activos y a día de hoy tiene más que doblado el capital invertido. El problema va a venir cuando haya que pasar por el PUTO PEAJE FISCAL...

Te aconsejaría que en los momentos actuales priorizases el Oro, ya que éste acabará siendo mucho más caro que en la actualidad. Y la Plata SÍ que puede ser más rentable, pero ¡Joder! llevamos la "leche" esperando... aunque llegará su momento, eso también lo tengo claro.

# RAFA MORA: Un abrazo de vuelta.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2019)

¿La próxima crisis financiera global se acerca?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2019)

NO, GOLDGOLD, creo que el "asunto" NO va por ahí. Por experiencia propia, y aquí se va a ver reflejado cualquiera, sé que la obtención de dinero me ha restado libertad de tiempo. Y con los años te das cuenta de ello. No sé si alguna vez has operado en Bolsa mediante el trading diario, pues ahí te das cuenta del tiempo que se pierde y como te vas deshumanizando. Todo en aras de intentar ganar un dinero que resulta que NO es tan fácil de ganar y SÍ de todo lo contrario, es decir de perder.

A mí, de tanto en tanto, me da la "vena" y me acerco a los mercados, pero es más una manifestación de rebeldía, de intentar ROBAR a un Sistema lleno de trileros que otra cosa. Por regla general, me suele ir bien, pero tampoco para tirar "cohetes". Arriesgo muy poco dinero y si llegan las perdidas me retiro durante una larga temporada.

SÍ, hay que intentar ganar dinero a lo largo de nuestra vida, especialmente cuando podemos ser más productivos, pero más adelante hay que adentrarse en satisfacer aquellas inquietudes personales que tengamos. Puede ser la práctica de un deporte, de una actividad "x"-a mi me "pirra" el estudio de la Historia-, etc. La vida parece muy larga al principio, pero con el paso del tiempo te das cuenta que hay que aprovecharla al máximo y eso elimina aspectos más "terrenales" como el de acumular dinero. Total: NO te lo vas a poder llevar...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2019)

# Pablito: Nuevamente reportado...

Y dejo un artículo que gustará a aquellos que siguen los gráficos...

Don’t try to Pick Up Pennies in Front of a Steamroller | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## timi (20 Oct 2019)

Buenos días

Me uno con Goldgod a las felicitaciones para todos los participantes de este hilo , en especial para Fernando que es como las grandes onzas , que mejoran en mano,,, y es que tengo el placer de conocerle en persona.

Te felicito Goldgod por tu decisión , encaja perfectamente en la forma de pensar de la mayoría de por aquí.

Yo , que soy como los arboles , que cambio de hojas pero mantengo las raíces , cambie de opinión y volví a comprar oro días atrás , también algo de plata , pero sobretodo oro. De las monedas circuladas tipo soberanos ha bajado notablemente la oferta respecto a 3 o 4 meses atrás , es lo que hay.

Como siempre , comprar y olvidar ,, igual antes de terminar el año repito.

Vaya mierda foro esta quedando , aparte de este hilo y 2 o tres mas , el resto es una porquería , lo que llego a ser este foro y lo que es ahora ,,, las " felicitaciones" a quien correspondan.


dejo esto

China Buying Boatloads Of Soybeans From Brazil After US Trade Talks

no olvidéis una buena despensa con su rotación

a disfrutar del domingo


----------



## timi (20 Oct 2019)

Brexit: el cuento de nunca acabar

que pongan al de sálvame al frente , total el resultado sera el mismo,,,,,

Jorge Javier anuncia que quiere entrar en política y se ofrece a estos dos partidos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Caballero sin espada: De momento, le van borrando las "predicaciones" que coloca por aquí. Desde luego, pesadito es el "pollo", además de NO andar muy bien del "ala"... Realmente, lo podría colocar en el ignore, pero NO me gusta que queden sus posts ensuciando un hilo que es modélico dentro de un foro empantanado. Debe ser de lo poco que se salva...

Creo que NO andas "desencaminado" en lo referente a mis actividades deportivas y no tan deportivas (la Defensa Personal NO lo es...), pero bueno los momentos de "gloria" ya pasaron y, afortunadamente, quedan para el recuerdo, esa suele ser la mejor "foto" que se puede tener de un vivencia personal concreta.

Yo respeto mucho a los artistas, ya sean músicos, pintores -mi esposa lo es-, escritores, etc. En la Música sigo siendo de AC/DC -no se puede ser "perfecto"-, pero me encantan Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner, etc. Y también la Música negra en general.

SÍ, Caballero sin espada, vienen tiempos muy complejos y que nos van a pillar con la peor hornada política de hace décadas. Y NO me refiero en exclusiva a España, a fin de cuentas somos un "villorrio" del mundo y pintamos lo que pintamos: una MIERDA. Lo que fue un Imperio en qué lo han convertido una sucesión de gobernantes ineptos.

# timi: Hace ya algunos años que nos conocemos y he tenido el placer de haber estado en tu casa y conocer a tu familia. Sabes que eres muy afortunado en ese aspecto y aprovecho para saludar desde aquí a tu esposa Silvia. También sabes que de "angelical" NO tengo NADA. Suelo ser muy directo y sincero.

Yo sigo liado con la Plata. ¡Joder! que fijación tengo con ella... Supongo que mi signo zodiacal tendrá algo que ver con ello, sino es que no me lo explico. Ando recomendando Oro y yo haciendo lo contrario. Bueno, tampoco voy "cojo" por ahí.

Y haces bien, timi, en recordar lo de la Despensa y su reciclaje. Añadiría el tener efectivo en una cantidad suficiente por si el próximo año viene con algún "susto" grande.

Bueno, ya me voy al "sobre" que hoy ya os he "taladrado" bastante.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (20 Oct 2019)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Entré en el mundo del oro físico en el año 2004 comprando onzas bullion, compras que seguí realizando de forma periódica hasta el año 2007. Ese mismo año cambié mi objetivo de compra hacia onzas españolas, y durante 3 años fui incorporando distintos tipos hasta tener una bonita colección formada por onzas de Felipe V (de busto y cruz de Jerusalén), macuquinas de Santa Fé y Potosí, la preciosisfad de Fernando VI de Santiago (S/C, sin vano ni otros defectos en reverso), los 320 reales de José I y Fernando VII, etc, todas ellas onzas de buena calidad que fueron adquiridas en subastas.
> 
> ...



Te agradezco que nos cuentes tu experiencia. Por lo que parece no eres un amateur y entiendo que sabes distinguir las onzas y sus calidades. 
Sigo subastas y compro en ellas. A veces sigo hasta 30 piezas y cuando tengo muchísima muchísima suerte me quedo 4. Y a veces ninguna. No estoy dispuesto a pagar precios que se que no lo valen o no son de mercado. Y he visto comprar onzas por 11000, venderlas 2 años más tarde y pagar "sólo" 9000. comisión no incluida. Y como ese más casos. Te podria contar algunos casos más, porque he visto muchos. Hay veces que* los precios son absurdos, y es estupendo si vendes* -una onza falsa de época, dobló casi su estimación el otro día, y el de la casa de subastas alucinando-, pero entonces no debes comprar. 
*Perder dinero en estas piezas es posible si vendes a corto plazo*. Entiendo que este fue el fallo o la necesidad que tuviste. A corto plazo, vender bullion. Y a medio plazo seguir los precios para 'jugar' con ellas. Si las piezas son buenas, muy buenas, lo mejor para vender es la Aureo Selección, donde los remates pueden ser inauditos.
Otro caso, hace un par de años compré una onza en una subasta por 875, que dos años antes habia sido vendida por 1700. La conservación había variado según la casa de subastas -un error de ellos- y me permitió hacer una compra magnífica por un precio irrisorio.
Hay muchas oportunidades, pero hay que estudiar, disparar con cuidado y bueno, tampoco tener mala suerte. Tambien nos podemos equivocar.
Yo compré hace poco una onza que era de la Caballero... al precio que está el oro ya la tengo amortizada. Si quiero vender ahora otra onza que compré en enero, un Almirante en EBC sin hojas y con una pátina exquisita, perderé dinero posiblemente. Si la dejo para mi plan de pensiones, posiblemente le saque bastante...

También es cierto que lo disfruto mucho y de momento me compensa. Tambien es cierto que me he equivocado comprando alguna pieza y no comprando otras, y eso lo veo ahora desde la experiencia que tengo. He invertido tiempo y dinero...
Si solo quieres el metal, bullion. Si tienes inquietudes, y te gusta 'perder' tiempo en las monedas, la numismática te ofrece muchas oportunidades.


----------



## mk73 (20 Oct 2019)

El dinero No da la felicidad. Está claro. 
El dinero puede ayudar a ser feliz; pienso que sí. 
Hay más factores para la felicidad, no es algo simple , pero que el dinero puede contribuir a sentirse mejor; eso lo doy por hecho. 
Y por dinero yo pienso en un trabajo gratificante, que tengas una muy buena remuneración y estabilidad laboral.


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> El dinero No da la felicidad. Está claro.
> El dinero puede ayudar a ser feliz; pienso que sí.
> Hay más factores para la felicidad, no es algo simple , pero que el dinero puede contribuir a sentirse mejor; eso lo doy por hecho.
> Y por dinero yo pienso en un trabajo gratificante, que tengas una muy buena remuneración y estabilidad laboral.



¿Presuponemos entonces que antes de la existencia del dinero era extremadamente complicado ser feliz?

EL dinero sirve para comprar tiempo ajeno, y evitar gastar el nuestro en menesteres que no nos son agradables.

Teniendo dinero ilimitado podemos comprar el tiempo de terceros para que hagan lo que nosotros no deseamos (conducir, limpiar, cocinar, planchar, dirigir una empresa, gestionar un patrimonio...)

Antes de la existencia del dinero, ¿cómo comprábamos el tiempo ajeno?

Supongo que usando la coacción y el miedo, o esclavizando.

¿Podríamos entonces decir que en cierta medida el dinero sirve para esclavizar?

Quién lo posee puede incentivar a otros a que hagan labores que no le gratifican, como los negreros en la época algodonera o los esclavos en Roma, Grecia...o el mundo entero en la edad antigua.

Quién esclavizaba lo hacía por que tenía fuerza, o poder, o recursos (hablo antes de la existencia del dinero)

Luego, más tarde, quién esclavizaba era quién podía pagar un buen ejercito (plata, oro, tierras)

Hoy esclaviza quién puede crear dinero de la nada, y vender el sueño entre la masa de que el dinero ayuda a ser más feliz que quién no lo tiene,

¿Imaginad que en unas décadas se crea un elixir que nos hace más jóvenes y nos libra de caer enfermos?

¿Os esclavizarías por un trago?

¿Haríais cosas que no deseáis por obtenerlo?

...

No, no es el dinero lo que nos hace más felices...es solo el egoísmo humano, el deseo de control de los demás, y por supuesto la magna vagancia que nos invita a no hacer nada si lo pueden hacer otros por nosotros.

Buen domingo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Me_opongo (20 Oct 2019)

Si a alguien el dinero le impide ser feliz, o si su posesión le pesa y acogota...
No se preocupe, que lo diga y ya pongo mi número de cuenta corriente.


¡Que tengáis un feliz Domingo! .

P. D. No es mala hora para recibir un giro. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mk73 (20 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Presuponemos entonces que antes de la existencia del dinero era extremadamente complicado ser feliz?
> 
> Pues antes de la existencia del dinero... Sería la época de las cavernas? Te doy una gallina y tu me das patatas, cebollas. Igual en aquella época estaban todos más contentos. Tal vez. O tal vez no.
> Y eso es remontarnos a un periodo q el hombre marchaba a cuadripedia o era también la ley del más fuerte físicamente o donde esos seres se morían a penas tener treinta años de vida. Sinceramente, no sé si serian felices. Afortunadamente hemos progresado más de estar en cuevas.
> ...


----------



## fff (20 Oct 2019)

XRF-79 dijo:


> P.D.: Hace unos días me comentaron de gente que compró monedas de oro en la subasta Caballero de las Yndias (que creo que se realizó en el año 2009), y no ve cuando podrán venderlas porque las perspectivas de precio de venta que les dan no cubren ni de lejos lo que pagaron por ellas.



Querría puntualizar una cosa respecto a la Caballero. Fue la subasta de moneda española más importante subastada nunca. Un catálogo excepcional. Muchas piezas únicas. Muchas con una calidad altísima.
Aquí ya estás jugando no con onzas de 8000 euros sino de mucho más, al igual que cuando una onza su precio de salida son 3000, estimado 6000 y acaba en 12000... que sucede aquí, que acotas mucho tu potencial mercado. Con lo cual *hacer caja se puede, pero *entonces quizás *deberás esperar a ese coleccionista que estará dispuesto a pagar esta pieza *por ser única... estas piezas no se venden fácilmente, pero acaban encontrando dueño. *Y los coleccionistas con dineros van detrás de esas piezas*.
Recuerdo tambien una subasta de cincuentines muy importante. Quedaron dos sin vender. Al dia siguiente ya estaban vendidos en repesca. Estamos hablando de piezas de 20000 euros al menos... 6 meses más tarde en una subasta alemana, salió uno y duplicó su precio... Oportunidades, haylas


----------



## esseri (20 Oct 2019)

*@paketazo*

OK...una interpretación recurrente, y natural, sin duda...pero una entre tantas, aunke es evidente k devuelve lo k la vida cotidiana te kita al nacer en mayor o menor medida por arrojarte a un sistema colectivo k como tal, genera sus peajes : La Libertá. Por otra parte y como decía el otro, el dinero no cambia a la gente, acentúa su personalidá . 

Respecto al metafísico debate del dinero y la felicidad...efectivamente, no la da - éso es sólo un mantra falaz de la castuza ó un cliché de resignación facilona de la plebe como "el trabajo os hará libres" ó "lo importante es la salú" el día de la lotería- ...éso sí, minimiza muchos de esos peajes de la vida cotidiana. Y lo realmente dramático , y donde se ve más a las claras su importancia por planteamiento negativo, k es ,imo, el correcto : Su ausencia sí k facilita la frustración, la esclavitud , la necesidad ...llegando a poder cuestionar incluso la propia supervivencia.

Tener pasta en la vida no te hace automaticamente feliz. Pero carecer de ella garantiza tu desgracia.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Me_opongo:  Entras en la época propicia, así que te animo para que escribas una carta a los Reyes Magos... igual "pican", aunque me temo que te vas a quedar como hasta ahora. ¡Lo siento!

# mk73: Mira, NADIE por aquí está haciendo "ascos" al dinero, pero lo que está claro es que éste NO da la Felicidad, de la misma manera que tampoco la da la Pobreza... aunque puede haber excepciones. Quizás, el apego al dinero es más propio de los países industrializados, porque si te pasas por algunos países emergentes observarás que existe gente que vive con muy poco y, en cambio, tienen la sonrisa en la boca...

¿Es mejor la Sanidad privada? Bueno, puede ser en según qué países, pero en España tenemos una Sanidad MUY BUENA y BARATA. Si un día te pasas por los EE.UU. lleva un buen seguro en el viaje porque como tengas que ser atendido sanitariamente te vas a acordar durante toda tu vida... ¿Una alimentación mejor? Desde luego, una mejor accesabilidad NO quiere decir que vaya a ser mejor. ¿Una mejor educación para los hijos? Es posible, siempre y cuando NO haya salido "malo", ya me entiendes. Mejor enseñar unos valores y luego lo otro tendrá un mejor aprovechamiento.

Tampoco pretendo convencer a NADIE, cada cual es un mundo y, evidentemente, habrá gente que nos está leyendo y que lo pasa "putas" para llegar a fin de mes. Yo también pasé por ahí en una mala época de mi vida, pero también recuerdo que era muy Feliz y también tuve una etapa con bastante "pasta" y NO lo fui... Está claro que mejor tener dinero que no tenerlo, pero que el mismo proporcione la Felicidad es muy dudoso, pero MUCHO.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2019)

La paradoja de dinero/felicidad es algo arraigado desde los inicios de la civilización, y que parte de las primeras sociedad y sobre la distribución de las tareas entre los componentes de esa sociedad y su especialización.

Pensad ahora en dinero y felicidad en medio de Alaska, Canadá, la estepa Rusa o en una isla remota del pacífico...estando vosotros solos o como mucho con un puñado de personas.

No veo que haya discusión, y reitero que el dinero hoy en día como lo entendemos es solo un mero instrumento esclavizador de sociedades y sus componentes.

Si todos andamos tras oro y plata ¿por qué es? pues por que entendemos aun que sea ínfimamente, el dinero no es más que un medio pasajero que nos otorga capacidad de subsistencia en una sociedad compleja...a mayor posesión más necesidades cubiertas en sociedad.


La siempre recurrida "fabula" del valor del dinero:

¿cuanto pagarías por un vaso de agua en el desierto tras dos días sin probarla?

¿cuanto pagarías por una buena manta para pasar la noche al raso en un invierno alpino?

La relatividad del valor del dinero y su capacidad de cubrir nuestras necesidades más o menos básicas, se establece en base a un sistema social adoctrinado con necesidades crecientes, en muchos casos innecesarias, pero convertidas en dogma por nosotros mismos.

En el fondo todos sabemos que el dinero no nos hará más felices, pero admitimos que preferimos tenerlo a carecer de él mientras vivamos en sociedad, y esta se rija por los valores aceptados de un emisor de fiat sin necesidad de contraparte...algo absurdo si se lo explicas hasta a un niño, pero por lo que suspiramos y consideramos paradigma de la felicidad. 

No se puede ser feliz durante una vida, es más, la felicidad se mide en ápices, sería como un par de segundos a lo largo del día...y generalmente entendemos que fuimos felices ya siempre en tiempo pretérito, tras hacer balance de instantes ya pasados.

¿podemeos comprar esos momentos?

¿Estrenar un Porsche carrera GT es felicidad?

¿Encontrarse a un viejo amigo es felicidad?

¿Salvarse de una enfermedad complicada es felicidad?

Somos propensos a confundir sentimientos...el ejemplo típico nos suele suceder entre amor y deseo, y considero que la felicidad y el deseo pueden tener puntos comunes pero también zonas sombrías.

Dejo aquí un debate estéril para el bolsillo, pero muy útil para la mente de cualquiera que logre desentramar magno enredo milenario.

Buena y "feliz" tarde


----------



## esseri (20 Oct 2019)

Un par de cosas :

El dinero es material...la felicidá, emocional. En rigor, no hay debate, son 2 planos distintos. ( Akí , y tras los mínimos comentados, encajaría perfectamente el tópico de k "hay enfermedades y enfermos" y la gestión subjetiva de emociones ).

Como , huevo-gallina style, encajaría iwalmente en k por el dinero se puede llegar a la libertá. Cuando , curiosamente, hacemos standard de ello ...mientras realmente no sólo la hipoteca en la inmensa mayoría de los casos...sino k entrar en su consecución ya es , para muchos, una mordida palmaria a la cuota de libertá k traemos de serie. K se lo pregunten a una mora de Casablanca asentada en 4 sueldos de su barrio trincáos vía RGI "por la patilla" en una Hezpaña donde se toca el txirri a diez dedos, por ejemplo. O a un ni-ni k con 100 pavos "de paga" a la semana tiene para tabaco , petas, birra , partida de mús...y levantarse de la piltra sin despertador 5 horas después k el mismísimo Amancio Ortega ...sin k le tosa ni el Tato.

El dinero podrá tener interpretaciones personales o valores circunstanciales como expone Paketazo, OK...pero tiene sin duda un valor intrínseco y un mecanismo de relativo consenso de descubrimiento de precio. El concepto de libertá sí k es absolutamente personal e intransferible...y entrar en los rigores sociales de consecución del dinero ya es , para muchos, el primer paso a la carrera de la rata y la esclavitú.


----------



## mk73 (20 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Me_opongo:  Entras en la época propicia, así que te animo para que escribas una carta a los Reyes Magos... igual "pican", aunque me temo que te vas a quedar como hasta ahora. ¡Lo siento!
> 
> ...




À ver ya lo dije anteriormente, que pienso que el dinero no da la felicidad. Pero si ayuda a tenerla y si me apuras bastante . Luego si queremos rizar mucho el rizo podríamos hablar de qué entendemos por felicidad, porque el concepto de felicidad estoy seguro de que no es lo mismo para todos. 
Qué prefieres tener dinero o estar pobre? Creo que vamos a contestar todos q tener dinero. Aunque bueno igual luego sale por ahí alguno q prefiere la vida de perro flauta, de todo hay. 


La sanidad en espanya es muy buena y barata según tu... Yo trabajo en la sanidad y si por una hernia inguinal tienes lista de espera de un anyo largo en espanya... De esa hernia es rarisimo de que alguien se muera hoy en día, pero conozco bien lz clínica q puede dar y te aseguro que puede dar bastante el conazo e fastidiarte la vida diaria. Dile tu a ese paciente en lista de espera que la sanidad en espanya es muy buena... 
El modelo de USA, es horrible si tienes mal seguro (trabajo mediocre) o estás parado o vaya pocos recursos. Mejor tener salud de hierro. Pero fíjate que si tienes dinero, buen seguro, volvemos a lo del inicio, pues es de lo mejor el sistema USA y vas a tener lo mejor en medios y en personal para tratarte. En espanya ni por asomo tenemos. Y ojo no digo q la sanidad espanola sea mala pero tampoco encuentro que sea la ideal ni por asomo la mejor.


----------



## mk73 (20 Oct 2019)

Si por trabajo es de mil eurista, o algo penoso o que te quema en todos los sentidos... Pues si, mal. 
Si por trabajo tienes algo que te apasiona , muy bien remunerado, pues oye yo lo encuentro génial. 
Es cuestión de como lo veas o de cada uno.


----------



## Muttley (20 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Querría puntualizar una cosa respecto a la Caballero. Fue la subasta de moneda española más importante subastada nunca. Un catálogo excepcional. Muchas piezas únicas. Muchas con una calidad altísima.
> Aquí ya estás jugando no con onzas de 8000 euros sino de mucho más, al igual que cuando una onza su precio de salida son 3000, estimado 6000 y acaba en 12000... que sucede aquí, que acotas mucho tu potencial mercado. Con lo cual *hacer caja se puede, pero *entonces quizás *deberás esperar a ese coleccionista que estará dispuesto a pagar esta pieza *por ser única... estas piezas no se venden fácilmente, pero acaban encontrando dueño. *Y los coleccionistas con dineros van detrás de esas piezas*.
> Recuerdo tambien una subasta de cincuentines muy importante. Quedaron dos sin vender. Al dia siguiente ya estaban vendidos en repesca. Estamos hablando de piezas de 20000 euros al menos... 6 meses más tarde en una subasta alemana, salió uno y duplicó su precio... Oportunidades, haylas



Es básicamente como si Thyssen vendiese su colección de arte toda a la vez en tres sesiones. Algo que puede ocurrir una vez cada generación. 
Fue una auténtica locura. Piezas inverosímiles. Únicas. Y unas gamas “medias” en la subasta que serían estrellas en cualquier colección. Pero estrellas....de las de presumir. Monedas de entre 8000 y 30000 euros esas “gamas medias”.
Además con pedigree, los compradores podrían decir...esta pieza “Es de caballero Yndia” lo que suponía otro plus, que el que fuera mayor y mejor coleccionista internacional de moneda española “se había dignado” en comprar esa pieza en concreto. Eso en piezas raras añadía en teoría algunos cientos o miles de euros en el precio de remate frente a piezas “no de Caballero”.
Hasta tal punto llega que en las subastas las descripciones detallan “ex caballero” y otras piezas que podrían haber estado o podría haber confusión con alguna que sí que estaba se definen como “no perteneció a la colección de caballero”. 

A mi me gusta la historia, aprender y ver.
Como a fff de vez en cuando intento echar la caña a alguna histórica.
Pero rarísima vez tengo suerte. Será que soy un tacaño  ( y me gustan muy bonitas y muy baratas) y me cuesta muchísimo pagar por cosas que no puedo cuantificar al detalle (como el premium numismatico) sobre todo cuando es superior al valor en metal, es decir si el valor del metal son 1000 euros. Pagar 2000 o más.
El 97% de mi colección es bullion o piezas bullion “plus” (pandas antiguos, lunares antiguos tanto de oro como de plata). El 3% solo es moneda histórica.


----------



## Tichy (20 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Es básicamente como si Thyssen vendiese su colección de arte toda a la vez en tres sesiones. Algo que puede ocurrir una vez cada generación.
> Fue una auténtica locura. Piezas inverosímiles. Únicas. Y unas gamas “medias” en la subasta que serían estrellas en cualquier colección. Pero estrellas....de las de presumir. Monedas de entre 8000 y 30000 euros esas “gamas medias”.
> Además con pedigree, los compradores podrían decir...esta pieza “Es de caballero Yndia” lo que suponía otro plus, que el que fuera mayor y mejor coleccionista internacional de moneda española “se había dignado” en comprar esa pieza en concreto. Eso en piezas raras añadía en teoría algunos cientos o miles de euros en el precio de remate frente a piezas “no de Caballero”.
> Hasta tal punto llega que en las subastas las descripciones detallan “ex caballero” y otras piezas que podrían haber estado o podría haber confusión con alguna que sí que estaba se definen como “no perteneció a la colección de caballero”.
> ...



Jejeje. Me suena eso que cuentas. No eres el único, no. Aunque en mi caso es algo más del 3%, básicamente comparto lo expuesto.


----------



## fff (20 Oct 2019)

Aquí teneis un Almirante con brillo original, sin hojas, de patina exquisita... Cuanto vale esta moneda?

Fernando, perdón por irme del tema...


----------



## fff (20 Oct 2019)

Deus Gratia


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# GOLDGOLD: Entiendo que para generarse esa "Libertad" que comentas habrá que haber trabajado antes y MUCHO. Otra cosa es que te haya venido "regalado" en cuyo caso NO me vale.

Y me parece que has estado poco en contacto con la Naturaleza REAL. En ésta, los animales tienen MUCHO TRABAJO: buscar comida y procurar no ser comidos... ¿Te parece poco "trabajo"? Y tampoco creo que conozcas el mundo rural: allí se trabaja un huevo y parte del otro...

# mk73: Ya sé que trabajas en el sector sanitario... ¿Y? Mira, por razones profesionales tengo bastante relación con ese sector y me reafirmo en que España tiene una Sanidad MUY BUENA. Y mira que puta casualidad, pero yo me operé de una hernia inguinal, me esperé lo que me tocó y aguanté el dolor (se sufre más en algunos de mis entrenamientos). Al final todo bien. En cambio, hace dos años me operé de un hombro en una clínica privada y todavía NO me he recuperado NI me voy a recuperar...

Me hablas de EE.UU. y también tengo muchos, pero muchos amigos por allí... Por cierto, algunos son unos excelentes analistas financieros. Bien, ¿tú sabes lo que cuestan los seguros médicos privados en los EE.UU.? No te preocupes en buscarlos, ya que lo he preguntado y te los puedo dar: de media, uno normal unos $440 MENSUALES y uno "Premium" unos $1168 MENSUALES. SÍ, al alcance del bolsillo del americano medio... y una M.....

En fin, que cada cual piense lo que desee sobre el Dinero y la Felicidad. Creo que son dos cosas distintas y NO necesariamente complementarias, pero esa es mi opinión -que NO hay porqué compartir- y es la que me vale. De todas las argumentaciones que he leído me quedo -una vez más- con la de paketazo.

# fff: El debate por mí ya estaba acabado, pero he preferido darle un punto final. Y ya sabes que me encanta la Numismática y leer a aquellos que sois expertos en la misma. Yo procuro aprender de todo aquello que me sirva para ampliar mis conocimientos.


----------



## Muttley (20 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 172278
> Ver archivo adjunto 172279
> 
> 
> ...



Yo me lanzo.
1810. EBC+.
3600-4000 euros diría.
Es un piezón para estar orgulloso.


----------



## grom (21 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # mk73: Ya sé que trabajas en el sector sanitario... ¿Y? Mira, por razones profesionales tengo bastante relación con ese sector y me reafirmo en que España tiene una Sanidad MUY BUENA. Y mira que puta casualidad, pero yo me operé de una hernia inguinal, me esperé lo que me tocó y aguanté el dolor (se sufre más en algunos de mis entrenamientos). Al final todo bien. En cambio, hace dos años me operé de un hombro en una clínica privada y todavía NO me he recuperado NI me voy a recuperar...
> 
> Me hablas de EE.UU. y también tengo muchos, pero muchos amigos por allí... Por cierto, algunos son unos excelentes analistas financieros. Bien, ¿tú sabes lo que cuestan los seguros médicos privados en los EE.UU.? No te preocupes en buscarlos, ya que lo he preguntado y te los puedo dar: de media, uno normal unos $440 MENSUALES y uno "Premium" unos $1168 MENSUALES. SÍ, al alcance del bolsillo del americano medio... y una M.....



De acuerdo que la sanidad española no es mala, pero el debate esta un poco sesgado. Lo cierto es que todo el que puede pagarse un seguro privado, se lo paga.
En mi propia familia, ardientes defensores de lo publico y fieles votantes del psoe, tienen seguro privado.
Este dato, como minimo, indica que la sanidad publica española no es el paraiso de bondad que algunos pintan. 

Y una consideracion que nunca se hace, los usuarios de seguros privados NO PUEDEN dejar de pagar la sanidad publica, con lo que esta se ve subvencionada por un grupo que paga, pero que no utiliza los servicios.


----------



## paketazo (21 Oct 2019)

El tema de la sanidad pública es tan discutible como si es mejor oro o plata.

De entrada, la gran mayoría de sus usuarios nunca han tenido la oportunidad de probar la sanidad privada para comparar, y sin puntos de comparación sería como hablar del sabor de un plato sin haberlo probado.

Mi posición al respecto de la obligatoriedad de comulgar con algo ya la conocéis...no es admisible.

Me sacan dinero vía impositiva, tasas y un largo etcétera para financiar elementos por el bien social a los cuales no se me ha dado la opción de elegir.

quizá la pregunta correcta no es si la sanidad pública española es buena, la pregunta podría ser :

¿que harías si la sanidad privada española fuera mejor que la pública?


¿Cuántos de vosotros habéis tenido una lesión muscular, una operación menor, precisar un diagnostico rápido en alguna afección no grave, y la sanidad pública a actuado de forma eficiente y rápida?

Parece evidente que los medios ante una operación grave del estilo de un trasplante de órganos vitales, la opción parece obvia en un principio.

Pero ya en operaciones menores, diagnósticos prematuros, incluso temas relacionados con el seguimiento de un embarazo, alergias, y un largo etc, creo que la opción de la medicina privada gana la partida.

¿cuantos en España se operan al día de una gran operación del estilo de un trasplante o similares?

¿Cuantos precisan un diagnóstico rápido ante una hernia, una rotura muscular, una alergia?

Repito que para conocer el sabor de algo hay que probarlo, y si mañana os dicen que tenéis la opción de tener un seguro privado incluido es vuestras cuotas de la seguridad social, cuantos renunciaríais a él? 

Como dice el compañero, @grom, quién puede pagárselo (uno bueno que cubra todo, no morrallas), lo hace, y eso, indica algo. 

Creo que el Rey de este país suele operarse en hospitales públicos ¿no?...

Ranking de los mejores hospitales privados de Madrid en 2018

Que cada uno tome las decisiones en temas de salud que pueda...o le dejen, pero os recomiendo cuidarla bien antes que tener que ponerla en manos de terceros, por que ese día será cuando surja de verdad la paradoja de cual hubiera sido mejor.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2019)

Hola, paketazo: Yo NO soy contrario a la Sanidad privada, a fin de cuentas SIEMPRE digo que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que estime más oportuno, pero también afirmo que NO es mejor que la pública. Lo único es que es más ágil en muchos aspectos y si es así es por una simple razón: es minoritaria, de manera que las listas de espera son infinitamente menores.

Vamos a ver, paketazo, que los componentes de la Corona española utilicen la Sanidad privada es de pura LÓGICA.. ¿Qué imagen darían si pasasen por delante de los demás usuarios? Además, te recuerdo que el dinero que emplean viene de la asignación PÚBLICA que poseen.

Y ya lo creo que hay que pagar impuestos que incluyan la Sanidad pública, independientemente de que se haya optado por una privada. Vivimos en una Sociedad de "reparto" y sobre las recetas de corte liberal ya sabes lo que pienso, de manera que lo dejo para NO dar lugar a una agria polémica que a NADA nos va a conducir. Y, por lo tanto, aquí y ahora se acaba este asunto para mí.

Saludos.


----------



## Me_opongo (21 Oct 2019)

Me acaba de llegar una carta de la SS, para una ecografía que pidió mi médico de atención primaria.

Me dan para el 8 de mayo, habiendo hecho la solicitud el 1 de octubre.

Esto ya me ha pasado más veces. Más de 6 meses para poder tener el diagnóstico de una enfermedad.

Mi experiencia es que la SS solo funciona bien, si te llevan en una ambulancia a un hospital. Y eso es mejor que no te pase.

La SS es un monstruo afuncional y temerario con la salud de los que la pagan y caen enfermos.

Y no siempre ha sido así. Es una muestra más de una España que se desmorona. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Oct 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar una carta de la SS, para una ecografía que pidió mi médico de atención primaria.
> 
> Me dan para el 8 de mayo, habiendo hecho la solicitud el 1 de octubre.
> 
> ...




Caso conozco de cancer con metastasis, tras un año diciendole a la mujer que no tenia nada que eran cosas de la edad, 57 años tiene, tras insistir mucho le ven un cancer, no se le puede operar por que tiene metastasis, si cuando fue hace mas de un año le llegan a haber hecho las pruebas lo habrian visto, mismo caso conozco de un muchacho de 30 años, un año lo tuvieron mareado.

En verano han tenido a esta mujer mareandola sabiendo ya lo que tenia, esto se sabe desde junio y han empezado a tratarla ahora, digo yo que en estos 4 meses algo mas habra crecido la enfermedad, es una enfermedad que no se sabe como va a acabar debido a todo esto, cuando de haberla visto en un primer momento la podrian haber operado y quitarle este tipo de cancer de manera medio simple.

Al chico de 30 años era un linforma de hosking y lo mismo digo, lleva años puteado con muchos tratamientos, con transplante de medula y muchas movidas mas, cuando de haberlo visto en un primer momento con la primera quimio se lo habrian limpiado y le habrian ahorrado años de sufrimiento......

Yo despues de ver estas cosas y los dos años que me tuvieron diciendome que tenia el menisco roto cuando solo tenia una tendinitis de mierda que se curaba sola con gimnasio no me fio ........ si tengo algo mañana ire al de pago y me pagare mis analisis para que todo se haga rapido y bien, no me fio señores ya de lo publico.......... dos años me tuvieron cojo,.


----------



## Forcopula (21 Oct 2019)

La sanidad pública funcionaba muy bien, y el plan de los ladrones que tenemos por gobernantes es desmantelarla y al final regalar a la sanidad privada lo que es de todos los españoles, lo mismo que pasa con el ferrocarril, lo mismo que pasó con las compañías energéticas y tantas otras empresas que son de todos los españoles.

La estrategia es invertir cada vez menos, y hacer que colapse ya sea por falta de personal, material, mala gestión a propósito y un largo etcétera de estrategias que parecen casuales pero están bien estudiadas.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Oct 2019)

Yo no tenia practicamente nada, tenia una tendinitis que se cura haciendo un par de ejercicios que duran ni 10 minutos, se hacen los ejercicios una vez a la semana o cada quince dias y no vuelves a saber nada de ella, los ejercicios y comprarte mejor calzado y plantillas para correr.

No podia correr ni 10 minutos sin tirarme una semana cojo con mucho dolor, los medicos me decian algo similar a lo que dices que tenia el cartilago gastado y que no habia nada que hacer que dejara de hacer ejercicio y me resignara.

Lo ultimo fue decirme que tenia menisco roto tras una resonancia.

El medico que me iba a operar me dijo que no tenia el menisco roto, si me llega a tocar otro me habre la rodilla y me raja para nada.

Fue hablando con un fisioterapeuta con el que empece a ver la luz, yo no tenia ningun problema en la rodilla, unicamente apoyaba mal al correr, ahora puedo tirarme 50 minutos corriendo sin ningun problema, puedo correr 3 o 4 algunas semanas incluso 5 dias a la semana segun el tiempo que tenga y no hay ningun problema.

Me tire mas de dos años cojo, con mucho dolor, etc cuando con hacer dos ejercicios simplones y cambiar las zapatillas no necesitaba nada mas.....

Pague mi confianza en los medicos y en pensar que eran ciertas las tonterias que me decian.


----------



## mk73 (21 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Yo NO soy contrario a la Sanidad privada, a fin de cuentas SIEMPRE digo que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que estime más oportuno, pero también afirmo que NO es mejor que la pública. Lo único es que es más ágil en muchos aspectos y si es así es por una simple razón: es minoritaria, de manera que las listas de espera son infinitamente menores.
> 
> Vamos a ver, paketazo, que los componentes de la Corona española utilicen la Sanidad privada es de pura LÓGICA.. ¿Qué imagen darían si pasasen por delante de los demás usuarios? Además, te recuerdo que el dinero que emplean viene de la asignación PÚBLICA que poseen.
> 
> ...




No nos pondremos de acuerdo fernandojcg; tu tendras tu vision y yo otra diferente. La sanidad espanola no es para tirar cohetes, ni de lejos muy buena aunque si empezamos a compararla con otros paises pues nos puede resultar un lujo.
El que tiene dinero en muchas ocasiones se va de cabeza a lo privado.
USA, pues sigo pensando lo que te comente. Y he viajado en mas de una ocasion a USA o tambien Canada (parte francofona) y como medios, avanzes, innovacion... o hasta profesionales , espanya no pinta nada. Es mas a cualquier profesional con estudios universitarios dile de quedarse en espanystan o proponle un trabajo en USA; tendrias cola de gente que se piraria de espanya.
Igual que te digo eso ; tambien te digo que no me gustaria para nada vivir en los USA; prefiero la Europa. Por varios motivos pero bueno en parte porque yo ya no tengo 30 anyos o asi; sino pues tal vez me hubiera pirado alli por mi trabajo.
En fin que estariamos con mensajes y mensajes y cada uno contando en un polo opuesto.
Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (21 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> Deus Gratia




una onza espanola del peor rey que ha habido en espanya; si, mucha historia , piezas con gran tradicion pero yo personalmente no me llaman para nada la atencion; esta moneda en concreto ni me gusta. Me parece hasta fea.
Entiendo que levanten pasiones pero no. No me gustan.


----------



## fff (21 Oct 2019)

El peor rey de España -conspirador contra su padre, vendido y títere del enemigo (que ni Napoleon lo podia ver), dejando perder un imperio, machacando a los heroes que lucharon por él, traicionándolos y dejando problemas en su sucesión-, en el peor momento del pais, nos dejó una numismática muy rica, piezas muy interesantes y cargadas de historia. Entiendo que no le gusten a algunas personas, sin embargo me parece triste que un imperio que dominó el mundo, con cuya moneda podías pagar en TODO el mundo, sus descendientes 500, 300 años después ni conozcan su historia ni sus monedas... eso sí seria cultura y no ir a ver una película de esas que lloran por tener una subvención...


----------



## oinoko (21 Oct 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> una onza espanola del peor rey que ha habido en espanya; si, mucha historia , piezas con gran tradicion pero yo personalmente no me llaman para nada la atencion; esta moneda en concreto ni me gusta. Me parece hasta fea.
> Entiendo que levanten pasiones pero no. No me gustan.



Me pasa lo mismo, por excepcional que sea esa pieza, lo primero que veo en ella es el estupido felon traidor que lleva dibujado.
Tengo piezas con poco premium desde Carlos III en adelante de todos los borbones, pero ninguna de Fernando VII. En las subastas siempre me las salto.


----------



## mk73 (21 Oct 2019)

fff dijo:


> El peor rey de España -conspirador contra su padre, vendido y títere del enemigo (que ni Napoleon lo podia ver), dejando perder un imperio, machacando a los heroes que lucharon por él, traicionándolos y dejando problemas en su sucesión-, en el peor momento del pais, nos dejó una numismática muy rica, piezas muy interesantes y cargadas de historia. Entiendo que no le gusten a algunas personas, sin embargo me parece triste que un imperio que dominó el mundo, con cuya moneda podías pagar en TODO el mundo, sus descendientes 500, 300 años después ni conozcan su historia ni sus monedas... eso sí seria cultura y no ir a ver una película de esas que lloran por tener una subvención...



Si, el duro, 8 reales plata, era la moneda international en aquella epoca y hasta lis USA se copiaron de nuestro columnario.
La verdad es q con duros y onzas eramos la envidia de todos lis paises y bueno ha sido un imperio magnifico el espanol.
El q quieea invertir su dinero en este tipo de monedas me parece genial. Yo creo q igual soy raro o poco patrio. Me voy a comprar los joios ingleses y sus soberanos jajajaja


----------



## Tichy (22 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo me lanzo.
> 1810. EBC+.
> 3600-4000 euros diría.
> Es un piezón para estar orgulloso.



Es poco común, aunque no rara, y está en un estado excelente. Podría alcanzar ese precio.
No obstante, haciendo de abogado del diablo, podría alcanzar ese precio...si encuentra el comprador adecuado, o mejor, varios compradores interesados en una subasta. De no ser así, no es descartable conseguirla con suerte por 2500-2800€, que es el problema al vender piezas con un mercado limitado, no siempre vas a encontrar al comprador adecuado interesado. En una búsqueda rápida he visto que en Monge la ofrecen (mismo año y ceca) por 1700, aunque es una pieza en peor estado, sin duda.
La moneda en sí es una maravilla, ahora bien, estoy de acuerdo con las opiniones acerca de que, desde el punto de vista estético, lo más bonito es el reverso...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Fernando VII ha sido de largo el PEOR Rey de la Historia de España, pero en mi colección de Reales de a 8 tengo una del "pollo", puesto que entendí que no tenerla hacia que la colección pareciese "coja". Desde luego, va a ser la única de un Rey absolutamente DESPRECIABLE.

Y os dejo algo que a buen seguro os interesará...

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Saludos.


----------



## fff (22 Oct 2019)

Tichy dijo:


> Es poco común, aunque no rara, y está en un estado excelente. Podría alcanzar ese precio.
> No obstante, haciendo de abogado del diablo, podría alcanzar ese precio...si encuentra el comprador adecuado, o mejor, varios compradores interesados en una subasta. De no ser así, no es descartable conseguirla con suerte por 2500-2800€, que es el problema al vender piezas con un mercado limitado, no siempre vas a encontrar al comprador adecuado interesado. En una búsqueda rápida he visto que en Monge la ofrecen (mismo año y ceca) por 1700, aunque es una pieza en peor estado, sin duda.
> La moneda en sí es una maravilla, ahora bien, estoy de acuerdo con las opiniones acerca de que, desde el punto de vista estético, lo más bonito es el reverso...



La moneda es escasa, pero en ese estado es muy rara. Descripciones como : "Reverso con pequeña hoja como casi todas las de esta acuñación...."

Pondré varios ejemplos de Monge ya que has citado. .




En una busqueda rápida, te enseño una primera moneda, 1500 euros, con alguna hoja y el escudo destrozado... y en una conservación pobre, pero es cierto que el retrato no está mal, pero...
La segunda moneda que tiene Monge, son 2400 euros en una conservación buena, pero con un buen vano afectando buena parte del Toison y eso significa en condición mucho peor que la mía. Esos detalles se aprecian y se pagan.
La tercera moneda es la que cuentas, 1700. Parecida a la segunda, pero en peor estado de conservacion que la segunda, solo hay que apreciar la conservación con mucho más desgaste, al menos dos o tres grados de conservación por debajo.

A pesar de todo, excepto la primera moneda, las otras dos son dignas, ya dependiendo de lo que te quieras ajustar al presupuesto

La mía es más exclusiva pero nada que no pueda pagar un coleccionista de onzas que quiera una onza decente, hay que pagarla.

A pesar de que a algunos no os guste es un retrato muy característico y apreciado. Si este os parece feo, tendríais que ver el retrato constitucional... 

fin de la cita clase numismática


----------



## fff (22 Oct 2019)

Deberías tener alguno más, numismáticamente Fernando VII es especial, posiblemente lo único bueno que nos dejó


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2019)

Hola, fff: No te quito la razón desde el punto de vista numismático, pero ya he explicado el motivo por el cual sólo poseo un Real de a 8 de este "pollo". Hay otras monedas que despiertan más mi interés.

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (22 Oct 2019)

Al hilo de la numismática y la subida del oro... El Tesoro sube los precios de venta al público de las monedas de oro/plata de la FNMT a pesar de que estas son caras las mires por donde las mires en relación a su atractivo por el interés numismático sino también en relación al peso del metal que contienen las piezas de estas colecciones.

*La 'fiebre del oro' fuerza subidas del 30% en la colección de monedas del Estado*

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2019)

Y aún así habrán quienes las compren... 

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (22 Oct 2019)

«El patrón oro no es ciertamente un estándar perfecto o ideal. No hay tal cosa como la perfección en las cosas humanas. Pero nadie está en posición de decirnos cómo algo más satisfactorio podría ser puesto en lugar del patrón oro».


----------



## oinoko (22 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> «El patrón oro no es ciertamente un estándar perfecto o ideal. No hay tal cosa como la perfección en las cosas humanas. Pero nadie está en posición de decirnos cómo algo más satisfactorio podría ser puesto en lugar del patrón oro».



Yo si!. El patrón bimetalico!!
Pero ninguna de las dos cosas pasará y miedo me dá como estaría el mundo si llegaramos a eso.
Saludos.


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y aún así habrán quienes las compren...
> 
> Saludos.



Hay tontos que picamos, pero la verdad, esas pesetillas eran el oro más fraccionado y simple y hasta barato que se podía encontrar.

Claro que a un recargo de entre el 30% y el 50% del valor real de la pieza.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Es básicamente como si Thyssen vendiese su colección de arte toda a la vez en tres sesiones. Algo que puede ocurrir una vez cada generación.
> Fue una auténtica locura. Piezas inverosímiles. Únicas. Y unas gamas “medias” en la subasta que serían estrellas en cualquier colección. Pero estrellas....de las de presumir. Monedas de entre 8000 y 30000 euros esas “gamas medias”.
> Además con pedigree, los compradores podrían decir...esta pieza “Es de caballero Yndia” lo que suponía otro plus, que el que fuera mayor y mejor coleccionista internacional de moneda española “se había dignado” en comprar esa pieza en concreto. Eso en piezas raras añadía en teoría algunos cientos o miles de euros en el precio de remate frente a piezas “no de Caballero”.
> Hasta tal punto llega que en las subastas las descripciones detallan “ex caballero” y otras piezas que podrían haber estado o podría haber confusión con alguna que sí que estaba se definen como “no perteneció a la colección de caballero”.
> ...



Yo tengo 2 onzas de la Caballero compradas hace un par de años en una Aureo Selección.

Me encanta pensar que esas monedas forman parte de esa colección.

Como dato curioso, decir que me enviaron junto a las monedas los sobres de plástico originales de la subasta de 2009. Un gustazo.


También tengo unos denarios de la Hugtinton y me pasa lo mismo.

El fetichismo forma parte del coleccionismo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (23 Oct 2019)

Entre la tónica habitual de cataclismos, vendeburrismo y patochadas tópicas varias y aunke tiene un par de años, una charleta interesantísima y deliciosa, creo - a mí al menos me ha encantáo -.

Boa apetite.


----------



## timi (23 Oct 2019)

buenos dias

China Just Injected The Most Liquidity Since January... And It's Not Enough

controlaran el cotarro antes de las elecciones del 2020?


----------



## Jebediah (23 Oct 2019)

Cada día que pasa se escuchan más cosas y peores de la situación actual. Personalmente estoy ansioso para que llegue enero "sin que pase nada" porque tengo una buena subida de salario por un ascenso, pero lo que tengo en mente es pedir un préstamo de unos 50.000€ para ir pagando con parte del salario y tener esa liquidez por si algo pasa en los mercados y entrar a saco, o para tener ese préstamos con buenas condiciones como las hay ahora y por si la cosa se pone fea con los bancos (dejan de dar pasta, suben los intereses, inflación...)

Estoy impaciente para que llegue enero pero esas mismas ganas me echan para atrás, no sé si lo que estoy pensando hacer estará bien o me estoy dejando llevar por la euforia.


----------



## oinoko (23 Oct 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Cada día que pasa se escuchan más cosas y peores de la situación actual. Personalmente estoy ansioso para que llegue enero "sin que pase nada" porque tengo una buena subida de salario por un ascenso, pero lo que tengo en mente es pedir un préstamo de unos 50.000€ para ir pagando con parte del salario y tener esa liquidez por si algo pasa en los mercados y entrar a saco, o para tener ese préstamos con buenas condiciones como las hay ahora y por si la cosa se pone fea con los bancos (dejan de dar pasta, suben los intereses, inflación...)
> 
> Estoy impaciente para que llegue enero pero esas mismas ganas me echan para atrás, no sé si lo que estoy pensando hacer estará bien o me estoy dejando llevar por la euforia.



Coger la navaja cuando esta cayendo con dinero prestado es *casi* el mejor camino al desastre.
El mejor camino al desastre es pedir un prestamo por si la navaja se cae, cogerla al vuelo con dinero prestado!
Piensa en lo que puede pasar si coges la navaja antes de tiempo y luego pierdes el trabajo por culpa de la crisis.
las inversiones se hacen con dinero que no se necesite.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2019)

# Jebediah: Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que te dice oinoko. Sería una INSENSATEZ por tu parte, pero haz lo que quieras, faltaría más...

Te añadiré que pronto haré un préstamo sin intereses a un allegado, porque los intereses bancarios al Consumo son LEONINOS y VERGONZOSOS. Menudos HIJOS DE PUTA que están hechos los Bancos. Eso SÍ, tiene "huevos" que NO puedas disponer libremente de tu dinero y tengas que pasar por Hacienda para comunicarlo, pero bueno es lo que hay y NO hay más.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (23 Oct 2019)

El dinero fiat fue una salida necesaria y diría imprescindible para el crecimiento económico.

El patrón oro limitaba la cantidad de deuda que se podía emitir, por ser intercambiable cada billete por una cantidad fija de oro. Si se emitían más billetes del oro dispuesto en el balance usa, saltaban las alarmas, que al final fue lo que paso, cuando como consecuencia de los déficit comerciales crecientes y la financiación de la guerra de Vietnam, el sistema colapsó.

Nixon se libero del corsé para poder endeudarse con libertad.

Pero la consecuencia perversa que veremos en poco tiempo es que el dinero de papel perdió su valor al dejar de ser intercambiado por oro y por lo tanto, su valor intrínseco paso a ser prácticamente cero.

Solo la confianza en el gobierno y los bancos centrales mantiene el sistema fiduciario.

Ahora han ido demasiado lejos en su montaña de deudas. Se han visto obligados a inyectar continuamente papelitos para mantener la liquidez y a la vez, forzados a bajar los tipos de interés para evitar que los pagos de intereses limiten los presupuestos nacionales.

Los efectos colaterales les están matando. Los bancos no pueden sobrevivir con tipos cero o negativos por el propio negocio bancario. Pero no pueden subir los tipos porque la financiación de los estados depende de tipos bajos o los propios intereses de la deuda ahogaran el presupuesto estatal.

Jaque mate.

Algunos bancos centrales como el alemán y el holandés, abogan por terminar esta agonía, pero esta medida supondría un reset en toda regla para el sistema. Solo el oro , como reserva de valor desde la antigüedad tiene potestad para restablecer la confianza y por ello, los últimos comunicados.

Se abre un cisma en el BCE y tiene mala solución.

En general todo tiene mala solución, porque debemos ser conscientes que nuestra calidad de vida se basa en la deuda. El reset supone eliminar esa calidad de vida artificial y viendo los disturbios en cualquier parte del mundo, por la subida de impuestos, es factible que los estados se opongan a un reset y prefieran patear la lata.

La escasez de recursos es el otro límite infranqueable en este caso, asi que en algún momento deberán elegir entre muerte o muerte.

En China, Rusia y algunos otros países se van preparando desde hace tiempo. Por eso no debiera sorprendernos que los países europeo con mejor balance y buenas reservas de oro, pretendan romper la baraja cuanto antes, para evitar una crisis de recursos que sería mucho peor.

No miréis las bolsas como referencia. Las mantienen para evitar que se pierda la poca confianza que queda en el sistema.

En España, bien gracias, tenemos todo de lo malo y lo peor, pero nos mantienen entretenidos con el pan y circo.

El principio del fin del sistema fiat.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2019)

Hola, antorob: El DAÑO ya está hecho y me temo que es IRREPARABLE. ¿Soluciones? Las hay, pero TODAS pasan por hacernos pagar el DESAGUISADO a los que tenemos un mayor o menor Patrimonio, así que...

Y en las condiciones actuales un "Patrón Oro" es CASI IMPOSIBLE de implementar. Vamos, NO creo que muchos aceptáramos su COSTE...

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Oct 2019)

#oinoko #fernandojcg Muchas gracias por vuestros aportes. Seguramente lo más sensato sea aprovechar el nuevo sueldo para ir ahorrando más y mejor y andar más desahogado, en vez de intentar "dar el pelotazo". A fin de cuentas, dormir a pierna suelta no tiene precio. Gracias a los dos.

Saludoss!


----------



## antorob (23 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antorob: El DAÑO ya está hecho y me temo que es IRREPARABLE. ¿Soluciones? Las hay, pero TODAS pasan por hacernos pagar el DESAGUISADO a los que tenemos un mayor o menor Patrimonio, así que...
> 
> Y en las condiciones actuales un "Patrón Oro" es CASI IMPOSIBLE de implementar. Vamos, NO creo que muchos aceptáramos su COSTE...
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto, el daño es irreparable y además ha ido muy lejos.

El reset que planteo es sencillo.

Los bancos dejan de comprar bonos tanto estatales como corporativos.

Los tipos de interés se colocan donde tienen que estar.

Si hay un crak en el mercado de renta fija y variable como supongo sería el caso y hay desconfianza en el sistema monetario, se planifica un patrón oro provisional, para restaurar la confianza.

Estas simples medidas, dejarían ver quien está desnudo cuando baje la marea.

También es verdad que probablemente el crak sería similar al de 1929. 

Dudo que alguien se atreva, pero como he dicho otras veces, si alguien cree que se puede emitir dinero de la nada eternamente, es hora de decirle que Papa Noel no existe.

En otras palabras el sistema no tiene solución, solo ganar tiempo y empeorar (todavía más) el desastre.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2019)

Hola, antorob: En un Crack similar al del 29 casi TODOS nos veríamos afectados en mayor o menor medida. Implementar un "Patrón Oro" es una "ilusión" y que presenta muchos inconvenientes sin pasar por un Reset... y que también pagaríamos TODOS los que andamos por aquí. Claro que nos quedarían nuestras "Onzas", pero el mundo es muy diferente al del 29 y la INSEGURIDAD de todo tipo sería INSUFRIBLE. Te lo podría argumentar mucho mejor, pero ahora NO dispongo de tiempo para ello.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (23 Oct 2019)

Fernandojcg y Antorob, Interesantes vuestros intercambios de opinion , pero después de leeros me queda una duda , que es preferible una Muerte lenta y agónica o una Muerte súbita. .
A mi particularmente no me gusta ver agonizar a nadie igual es por que ya lo he visto. Un saludo


----------



## esseri (23 Oct 2019)

Implementar un patrón Oro, posible...son pajas mentales ...pero es que cualquier reset sería una locura si implica un rompe y rasga de todo el desvarío del tamaño del actual k literalmente flota en el aire. Con lo k cualquier reset global y uniforme es un pajote mental premium.

La cuestión es k simplemente dejar de sostener este castillo de naipes, sikiera un poco, conlleva un efecto dominó descomunal. El tamaño del problema excede cualkier perspectiva razonable y cuando se muestre, será un desconcierto y descalabro colectivo. Y, por otro lado, la única solución sin reset, más impresora, ya ha entrado igualmente en unos niveles descomunales incluso para el más ingenuo...con lo k seguir en ello evidencia aún más la falta de valor del fiat y por tanto ,el descalabro.

Como decía el awelete del vídeo k subí hace unos días...seguramente no habrá patrón Oro ( él mismo, sólo lo conoció de crío, pero insistió en k pese a ello, el Oro , en la práctica y de uno u otro modo, SIEMPRE se expresaba - por cierto, y de cara al dinero del plan B , k no tiene menos premio k el futuro "A" , a 45$ en el mercado negro cuando el retorno pre-fiat lo acotaba legalmente a 35$  - )...pero es k el Oro NO NECESITA ESE PATRÓN : Y mostrará su naturaleza per sé, en acuerdos privados, internacionales, etc. Basta con extrapolar un ejemplo simplísimo : Si *todo el mundo* asume k el fiat no vale nada...kién suelta su vaca por billetes ?

Pues éso...y desde ahí ( el plano individual ) ...para arriba ( y además, subiendo entre administraciones públicas k conocen el estado de las cosas de arriba a abajo...con lo k la RIQUEZA REAL se soltará menos aún a esos niveles ). Es tan simplón k parece increíble...pero tanto como lo era hace diez años k la única solución, por disparatada y ridícula k pareciese...era un "Andy y Lucas" ...y akí lo tenemos. Simple.

El caso es k YA estamos viendo un nuevo peldaño ( y kienes pulsan los botones, mucho más ) : "Demasiado grande para caer"...pero e estas alturas, también para mantenerlo de pie.

Así k pasamos de la ecoñomía A LA FÍSICA. Poco más k hablar. Y guste o no, Oro y Cryptos son los únicos repositorios de riqueza donde el fiat irreal puede ser volcado con - cierta - solución de continuidad ( no para seguir dándole al truco...sino para entrar en la próxima pantalla transfiriendo la riqueza MONETARIA POSIBLE a otro sistema optimizado para recibirlo y, en la medida de lo posible, mantenerlo - ojo, en el valor k el próximo sistema exprese , no en el k lo hace actualmente...pero será , más k una "transferencia de valor" , pillar "la vez" en la próxima cola - ).


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2019)

Hola, angel220: Me imagino que TODOS tenemos familia, amigos, etc. Creo que eso responde a tu pregunta, al menos es la mía.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (23 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, angel220: Me imagino que TODOS tenemos familia, amigos, etc. Creo que eso responde a tu pregunta, al menos es la mía.
> 
> Saludos.



Entiendo que es una Muerte súbita a la situación que vivimos ahora no?, no pille muy bien la respuesta


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2019)

Hola, angel220: Más bien NO... ¿Tú prefieres que esto se acabe AHORA MISMO? Eso significaría que tus familiares, amigos, allegados, etc. NO tuvieran una mínima OPORTUNIDAD. Siento decirte esto, porque la alternativa parece que va a ser una "muerte" lenta, pero mientras "algo" podría revertir el proceso...

Saludos.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Oct 2019)

Dejo aquí esta historia curiosa que desconocía por completo y que me ha parecido interesante.
Un saludo

El «oro de Madrid» - http://www.agenteprovocador.es/publicaciones/el-oro-de-madrid


Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (23 Oct 2019)

Antorob, de acuerdo con el problema pero no con la solución, aunque a mí tampoco se me ocurre algo mejor. Romper con el sistema actual tampoco beneficiaría a los bancos que también quebrarían, es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. 
Los metales no son la solución, pero desde luego que son mejores que el papel mojado. Posiblemente, como has dicho, reinen durante un periodo corto de caos (1-2 años?) antes de que se implemente un sistema mejor al actual que no depende ni de la física limitada de los metales ni de la (nula) confianza de los seres humanos.
Es un tema casi filosófico, la parte (oro) no puede ser igual al todo (economía). Un sistema que se sustenta en la confianza cae cuando cae esta.


----------



## esseri (23 Oct 2019)

Ya está implementado y no en la física, sino en la matemática. Y en mínimos , pa´k se forre hasta el más parvo...y éso produzca la estampida más codiciosa de la historia de la humanidá. ( a jrandes males, jrandes remedios ).

La cryptopasta del control milimétrico la llevan pariendo un cuarto de siglo,joder...desde el primer capítulo del Mad Max Inminente k soltaron "en tóas nuejtraj pantallas"...

Repositorios de rikeza deflacionaria infalsificable con unas cualidades monetarias jamás vistas y esperando con los brazos abiertos...lo ideal para aplacar y absorver semejante tsunami fiat contra una pared ACOLCHADA & SORDA...*PLOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFffff*fffff... !!!

De menta, de fresa, yankees, asiáticas, uropedas, memocráticas, castuzas, y si kieres, referenciadas a Oro ,plata , petróleo, POW,POS,Tangle y el coño de la Bernarda...al gusto para k su distinguida y variopinta clientela entierre su agónico confetti infinito SIN K PARE LA MÁKINA.

Keda la última burbuja, la más gorda - y k probablemente pinche todas las demás y devuelva esos activos, plebeyos muchos, a su ser -...y por cierto, el Oro tiene toda la pinta de seguir siendo la Antiburbuja por excelencia . Atención a este hezpañolito forjado entre los mayores trileros del globo.



Diego "Puruela" dice el kabrón...  ( éso es meter el pie en la puerta de la castuza y adaptación al medio, eh ? ).

Aclaro , k seguro k a alguno le valdrá, k Youtube permite traducción subtitulada automática - preferencias,en la rueda dentada de abajo a la derecha -.

Por supuesto,desde la escuela de JPMorgan and Co. ...y seguidor confeso de los conceptos de Mr. Soros, don Jorge...de crypto no dice NI MÚ  ( Éso sí : Habla detalladamente de los síntomas y sus agentes, sin dejar títere con cabeza...y de cómo afrontarlos - llamando a su chiringuito - EN ESTE SISTEMA ...Pero no en el próximo , al k conduce el crash k proclama ).


----------



## antorob (23 Oct 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Antorob, de acuerdo con el problema pero no con la solución, aunque a mí tampoco se me ocurre algo mejor. Romper con el sistema actual tampoco beneficiaría a los bancos que también quebrarían, es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola.
> Los metales no son la solución, pero desde luego que son mejores que el papel mojado. Posiblemente, como has dicho, reinen durante un periodo corto de caos (1-2 años?) antes de que se implemente un sistema mejor al actual que no depende ni de la física limitada de los metales ni de la (nula) confianza de los seres humanos.
> Es un tema casi filosófico, la parte (oro) no puede ser igual al todo (economía). Un sistema que se sustenta en la confianza cae cuando cae esta.



Parecido a lo mencionado por angel220.

Si te dieran la noticia de que tienes un cáncer mortal y tienes dos opciones.

Operarte con una probabilidad muy alta de morir en la mesa de operaciones y una pequeña posibilidad de curarte o tomar medidas paliativas para el dolor y aguantar un año, ¿qué elegirías?.

Pues veo la situación actual, cambiando el espacio temporal, como algo parecido.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Oct 2019)

Está claro, por eso sigo este hilo con atención.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Parecido a lo mencionado por angel220.
> 
> Si te dieran la noticia de que tienes un cáncer mortal y tienes dos opciones.
> 
> ...



Depende de la expectativa de vida que tuvieras antes de la noticia.

Los que mandan tienen poca, prefieren aguantar.


----------



## kikepm (23 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> El dinero fiat fue una salida necesaria y diría imprescindible para el crecimiento económico.
> 
> El patrón oro limitaba la cantidad de deuda que se podía emitir, por ser intercambiable cada billete por una cantidad fija de oro. Si se emitían más billetes del oro dispuesto en el balance usa, saltaban las alarmas, que al final fue lo que paso, cuando como consecuencia de los déficit comerciales crecientes y la financiación de la guerra de Vietnam, el sistema colapsó.
> 
> Nixon se libero del corsé para poder endeudarse con libertad...



Esto que dices es muy contradictorio, por un lado, y la proposición de que el dinero fiat fue necesario para el crecimiento económico, una falacia del calibre 45.

Si el oro limitaba la cantidad de deuda, y ello era malo porque "saltaban las alarmas", entonces más deuda y menos alarmas no podrían mejorar el resultado del oro, puesto que el colapso era consecuencia de deudas que no se podrían pagar, aumentarlas sin límite no puede ser la solución a un colapso derivado de deudas crecientes e impagables.

Ahora, sobre la propuesta de que el oro limitaba el crecimiento económico, eso solo se puede decir si no se entiende que es el crecimiento económico.

Crecer no es, por descarte, aumentar la cantidad de dinero que es intercambiado por bienes y servicios, sino aumentar la cantidad y calidad de estos últimos. Que cantidad de dinero se intercambia por bienes, es completamente irrelevante desde el punto de vista económico.

Dado que una de las consecuencias de inflactar la moneda son los aumentos de precios, la única razón para inflactar es la de aumentar las rentas de aquellos que controlan y dirigen la maquina de inflación. Los estados, que tienden a aumentar y concentrar el poder, desean poder gastar sin restricciones, pero como la gente tiene la manía de proteger sus ahorros y restringir el consumo en tiempos de incertidumbre, la única forma que encontraron los estados para financiar las guerras modernas era detraer capacidad de compra por medio de la inflación monetaria.

El sistema fiat es la versión moderna de la falsificación que hacían los reyes sobre las monedas de oro y plata, que eran aleadas con otros metales menos valiosos. Pero esta forma de falsificación era muy fácilmente detectable y en la práctica, las personas eran capaces de luchar efectivamente contra el robo y el expolio de la nobleza.

Ahora esa defensa de la gente común contra los poderosos se ha visto severamente reducida.

Nadie informado y en su sano juicio, salvo los pertenecientes a la casta dedicada al saqueo al igual que los reyes y condes, debería desear que el estado se apropie de los ahorros duramente ganados.


Que el oro no limita la capacidad de crecimiento es un hecho probado, pero no muy difundido.

El S. XIX fue el de mayor crecimiento y en el que mayor cantidad de nuevas ideas aparecieron en toda la historia de la humanidad. El mantenimiento del patrón oro cursó con el mayor periodo de tiempo de paz y cooperación entre los pueblos.

Cuando se restringe la inflación monetaria y se adopta el dinero fuerte, sólido, aparefcen consecuencias derivadas de su calidad como dinero, entre las que se encuentran:

1. el dinero sólido aumenta la capacidad de compra con el tiempo, o no la pierde. Al no poder inflactarse a voluntad por los gobiernos, la cantidad de moneda papel se mantuvo razonablemente constante, por lo que los precios disminuyeron. Los precios disminuían por la simple razón de que aumentaba la cantidad y calidad de los bienes producidos. Precios en disminución no provocaron la estúpida idea de que la gente se dedicara a esperar a hacer compraventas, sino que estimularon el ahorro y la inversión como nunca antes se había visto, además de el consumo en el largo plazo:




2. La preferencia temporal aumenta con el uso del dinero sólido. Esto es así porque la gente no necesita adoptar patrones de consumo típicos de épocas inflacionistas. El dinero no va a perder valor, luego es útil ahorrarlo y dedicar los esfuerzos a tareas enriquecedoras y valiosas para la comunidad. ¿Acaso duda alguien que en estos momentos que vivimos, con un dinero que es creado en billones para repartir entre gobiernos, bancos, inmobiliarias, políticos, es precisamente el de mayor consumismo y pérdida de valores sociales básicos? Pues ello es un efecto del dinero, del mal dinero que se ha adueñado de toda la vida social en virtud de los intereses de los poderosos. 

3. Como la gente en un patrón oro ahorra como forma de asegurar el futuro, se produce el efecto de acumulación de capital real, aquel que lleva a incrementos sostenidos de la producción de bienes y servicios realmente demandados. Mientras que el S. XIX se caracterizó por el impresionante crecimiento de los países donde más firmemente se aplicaba, el S. XXI se ha convertido en el del consumo del capital y la desaparición del ahorro.

Así que no, el fin del oro no supuso una época de crecimiento, sino el del inicido de la corrupción moral, las guerras mundiales, el abandono de los sistemas de valores y el pensamiento a futuro, sustituido todo ello por la cultura del pelotazo, del consumo irresponsable, del malgasto.

Los tipos negativos son la última vuelta de tuerca de un sistema que va a quebrar para dar paso a otra cosa. Esperemos que lo más parecido al patrón oro.


----------



## antorob (23 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Esto que dices es muy contradictorio, por un lado, y la proposición de que el dinero fiat fue necesario para el crecimiento económico, una falacia del calibre 45.
> 
> Si el oro limitaba la cantidad de deuda, y ello era malo porque "saltaban las alarmas", entonces más deuda y menos alarmas no podrían mejorar el resultado del oro, puesto que el colapso era consecuencia de deudas que no se podrían pagar, aumentarlas sin límite no puede ser la solución a un colapso derivado de deudas crecientes e impagables.
> 
> ...



Kikepm, sabes que estamos en el mismo barco. El fiat es el mayor engaño de la historia.

En la primera parte me limito a exponer el problema de Nixon y la elección en su momento. La limitación del patron oro coartaba su comercio y al liberarse , consiguió crecer por aumento de las transacciones comerciales. ¿Era correcto a largo plazo? Evidentemente no, pero a corto le permitió salir del apuro, a costa de engañar a todo el mundo. 

El simil con la época de los romanos, sería como si un emperador que no tiene más plata u oro, pero desea comprar mercancías, decide emitir denarios sin ninguna plata y convence a la gente, que los nuevos denarios tienen el mismo valor que los antiguos.

Esta claro que a la larga será un desastre, pero si consigue convencer a la ciudadanía, a corto plazo será un éxito. Visto asi, ningún romano aceptaría semejante engaño, pues bueno aquí Nixon convenció a todos.

Creo que se entiende el mensaje , al fin y al cabo, es lo que ocurrió.

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (23 Oct 2019)

el bundesbank ha comprado oro en septiembre, solo han sido 90.000 onzas, pero hacía mas de 20 años que no compraba oro

lo mismo es un aviso a lagarde para que no siga por la senda de draghi

seguramente no será nada, y será un hecho aislado, pero habrá q estar atentos, por si continuara

estamos hablando del bundesbank, eso ya son palabras mayores

Germany Increase Gold Reserves In September For First Time In 21 Years – IMF | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2019)

Hola, antorob: Ya lo creo que los romanos tragaron con el envilecimiento del dinero... Esto que comento es importante porque establece una dirección clara de causa-efecto... Me explico: el colapso del Imperio Romano NO se hubiera podido detener volviendo a una moneda-mercancía de calidad como en la época de la República romana. He de hacer notar que ello se intentó en algunas ocasiones sin resultado... De todo ello, podemos deducir que el hecho de que la moneda hubiera comenzado a degradarse a tal punto era una señal inequívoca de que el Imperio estaba ya en caída libre... ¿Nos "suena" esto de algo? Así que NO le deis más "vueltas" al asunto: el proceso ya se ha iniciado e imagino que está ya en una fase avanzada...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (23 Oct 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> el bundesbank ha comprado oro en septiembre, solo han sido 90.000 onzas, pero hacía mas de 20 años que no compraba oro
> 
> lo mismo es un aviso a lagarde para que no siga por la senda de draghi...



Tú crees ?

A mí una vampiresa del asaltacunas FMI justo en este momento lo k me sugiere es k van a kerer k Uropa cumpla la hoja de ruta global sin moverse medio milímetro en la foto. Un euro inestable es una bomba atómica en el interconectado y cogido con alfileres escenario actual.

Y las públicas disensiones centruropedas , con una Alemania k en medio de este percal y teniendo un país de lo más apañadito de cara al futuro, se pensará pero k muy mucho seguir con el remolque de PIGS empufáos por salvar un churrieuro k seguramente le importe un huevo. No lo veo nada masticable. Mucho k perder y nada k ganar.


Merkel: 'El intento de crear una sociedad multicultural ha fracasado por completo' | Mundo | elmundo.es

La consejera alemana del BCE dimite como miembro del comité ejecutivo

Ké kieres k te diga. Yo los veo en un puntito kojonudo para acelerar en este despropósito y mandar el puto euro al carajo. Apechugar con el resto de lisiados tras decenios de despropósitos ?... un harakiri sin pies ni cabeza k hace años les daba sus réditos...pero HOY ...¿?

Alemania ya integró la RDA a cuenta del timo Uropedo con una jugada quirúrgica. Arriesgarse a tirar todo por la borda pinta una memez implanteable.


----------



## antorob (23 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antorob: Ya lo creo que los romanos tragaron con el envilecimiento del dinero... Esto que comento es importante porque establece una dirección clara de causa-efecto... Me explico: el colapso del Imperio Romano NO se hubiera podido detener volviendo a una moneda-mercancía de calidad como en la época de la República romana. He de hacer notar que ello se intentó en algunas ocasiones sin resultado... De todo ello, podemos deducir que el hecho de que la moneda hubiera comenzado a degradarse a tal punto era una señal inequívoca de que el Imperio estaba ya en caída libre... ¿Nos "suena" esto de algo? Así que NO le deis más "vueltas" al asunto: el proceso ya se ha iniciado e imagino que está ya en una fase avanzada...
> 
> Saludos.



Si tragaron, pero el ejemplo de Nixon exigía que hubieran tragado en un solo día.

Lo otro es el famoso ejemplo de la rana en el caldero, calentándose lentamente, en este caso el caldero tardó en calentarse bastantes años.

Del resto , totalmente de acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2019)

NO lo veo en los próximos tiempos... Alemania va a necesitar de la UE.

- El Bundesbank confirma la recesión en Alemania • Forbes México

Por mucho que el DAX esté en las "nubes"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2019)

Hola, antorob: Estamos de acuerdo, pero eran otros tiempos y un estudio serio del Siglo III nos indica que AHÍ ya se precipitó todo... Hubo en ese Siglo momentos en que el Denario apenas contenía Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (24 Oct 2019)

antorob dijo:


> También es verdad que probablemente el crak sería similar al de 1929.



Precisamente en las últimas semanas he visto un par de analistas distintos que comparan la crisis que se nos viene encima con la de las puntocom, por la gran disponibilidad de capital de riesgo y el precio de las acciones de algunas empresas que cotizan a precios desorbitados con cuentas de resultados muy tristes.

Vale la pena estudiarse todas las posibilidades, para preveer todos los escenarios posibles.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (24 Oct 2019)

buenos días ,,, interesantes debates ,,,,

dejo esto


*No mires ahora, pero India se está cargando de plata*
*Jeff Clark, analista senior, GoldSilver*
22 de octubre de 2019

Es muy posible que esté surgiendo un nuevo catalizador para la plata.
No ocupó muchos titulares, pero las importaciones de plata de la India han experimentado un gran salto. Tan grande que necesitamos hablar de ello, porque si esta tendencia continúa podría tener un impacto considerable en el pequeño mercado de la plata.
Hay una tabla que quiero que veas, pero primero ...
*¿Qué tan importante es la demanda india?*
Todos sabemos que India es un gran comprador de oro. El país es el segundo mayor consumidor mundial de oro, pero hay evidencia de que es el _mayor_ consumidor de plata, algunos piensan que podría ser China, pero sus datos no siempre son transparentes.
De cualquier manera, India representa una porción mayor de la demanda mundial de plata de lo que la mayoría de los inversores se dan cuenta. Entre las joyas, los objetos religiosos y la inversión, una de cada seis onzas de plata en el mundo es engullida por la demanda india.





Con una parte tan grande del pastel, un aumento en la demanda quitaría la plata del resto del mercado global.
Bueno, hay un aumento en la demanda ...
*La venta de plata de verano*
El precio del oro subió este verano, pero la plata no tanto. Esto mantuvo la plata como la mejor oferta entre los dos metales preciosos.
Esto afectó los hábitos de compra con muchos inversores, incluidos los indios. Las importaciones de oro se desplomaron en agosto, a 32,1 toneladas, el total mensual más bajo en tres años. Pero las importaciones de plata aumentaron ese mes, a 543,2 toneladas, un 72% más que el año anterior.
En otras palabras, parece que los inversores indios estaban intercambiando oro por plata.
La cuestión es que no fue solo agosto. El salto en las importaciones de plata ha estado ocurriendo todo el verano. Sume las importaciones de plata de junio / julio / agosto de este año y compárelas con el año pasado y así es como se ve.





Las importaciones de plata de la India de los tres meses de verano casi se han duplicado desde hace un año.
¿Es este el comienzo de una nueva tendencia?
Ciertamente es posible. Los analistas informan que la plata ha tenido un uso más amplio en la India, en componentes eléctricos, ocasiones religiosas y bodas. Además, "toda la estructura del mercado ha cambiado, a medida que los diseños de joyas han evolucionado y están más en línea con lo que los millennials quieren", dice un consultor de Metals Focus.
Pero hay un problema mayor que podría mantener la tendencia de la plata en la India ...
*De la plata al oro: ¿volver a la plata?*
No muchos inversores saben esto, pero India fue una vez el comprador número 1 del mundo de plata mucho antes de ser el principal comprador de oro del mundo. Compraron tanta plata, de hecho, que a principios de 1900 el gobierno tuvo problemas fiscales similares a los que tiene hoy con el oro.
¿Por qué los ciudadanos indios cambiaron de plata a oro? La demanda de plata fue tan alta que para obtener el control de sus finanzas, el gobierno aumentó en más del doble los aranceles de importación en 1910, del 5% al 11%.
No es sorprendente que la demanda de plata cayera un 29% en 1912 (según un informe del mayorista de oro Pixley & Abell).
Las importaciones de plata continuaron cayendo y las importaciones de oro continuaron subiendo hasta que India finalmente se convirtió en el mayor consumidor mundial de oro, un título que tuvieron durante casi 100 años.
La caída en la demanda de plata se atribuyó no solo a los aumentos de aranceles e impuestos, sino también a la _sustitución del oro por la plata en los ahorros de las personas, porque el oro se volvió más asequible en términos relativos._
Por lo tanto, tenemos una precedencia histórica de que los indios no solo han sido grandes compradores de plata, sino que voluntaria y abrumadoramente han recurrido a otro metal precioso cuando uno se volvió demasiado caro o difícil de comprar. Por lo tanto, no es exagerado pensar que podrían hacerlo de nuevo.
Entonces, ¿qué podría pasar con la demanda de plata si esta tendencia continúa?
*Aquí está la tabla que quiero que veas ... *
Si los indios volvieran a pasar de la plata al oro, podría ser una bendición por el precio. Así es cómo…
Supongamos que los indios cambian solo el 10% del efectivo de lo que normalmente invertirían en oro y en su lugar compran plata. Mira lo que sucedería con la demanda de plata en el país.





Un cambio del 10% del oro a la plata por parte de los ciudadanos indios daría como resultado un increíble salto del 168% en la demanda de plata. Se requerirían 153 millones de onzas _adicionales_ de suministro para satisfacer sus necesidades.
Como cualquier buen insecto plateado sabe, *esta cantidad de plata no está disponible* . La minería y la chatarra nunca podrían llenar un vacío de este tamaño, comenzando por el hecho de que el suministro de plata ya está bloqueado en una disminución global .
Si esta tendencia gana fuerza, la pizca de la demanda de plata sería real y global. Y el precio de la plata se vería forzado a aumentar _solo con este factor_ .
Todo esto desde solo un cambio del 10%. Tenga en cuenta que cuando los indios cambiaron de plata a oro hace 100 años, era mucho más que solo el 10%.
La conclusión es que todos sabemos lo que puede hacer una crisis de oferta / demanda al precio de un activo, y es posible que tengamos aquí la creación de un nuevo catalizador para la plata.
Combine esto con la relación históricamente alta de oro / plata, donde la plata supera al oro a medida que la relación cae , y podríamos estar al borde de una corrida histórica en el precio. 
Espera, chinches plateadas, esto se va a poner divertido. Asegúrese de tener suficiente plata para aprovechar los grandes días que se avecinan.



Don’t Look Now, But India Is Loading Up on Silver - GoldSilver.com


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2019)

Hola, timi: La realidad es que los hindúes están comprando más Plata que Oro por una simple cuestión de PRECIO. El Oro está muy caro en relación a la Rupia y eso es lo que está decantando las compras hacia la Plata. La India se caracteriza por ser un país muy "orero" y con una tradición milenaria en ese sentido.

Y dejo otro buen artículo...

La crisis económica y los bancos centrales

Saludos.


----------



## timi (24 Oct 2019)

Fernando , no creo que solo los hindúes actúen de esa forma , sino que sera el mundo entero se tirara mas a la plata que al oro. Creo que no es descabellado pensar que pasaremos de una relación oro/plata de 1/30 en poco tiempo ,,,, 

dejo este otro enlace

Fed Pawn Shop Repo Market Shows Panic Mode – Craig Hemke | Greg Hunter's USAWatchdog


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2019)

Hola, timi: En la prensa hindú se refleja esto que te he comentado. Y la Plata va ganando adeptos monetariamente hablando por la simple razón de que está MUY BARATA en relación al Oro. ¿Una relación Oro vs Plata de 1:30? Ya me gustaría, pero ahora mismo viendo el panorama que hay NO lo veo. Eso sería posible si el Sistema se resquebrajase y se perdiese la confianza en el dinero. Luego tenemos también un posible Peak en el horizonte, aunque NO podemos predecir cuánto tiempo queda para llegar a él.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2019)

Buenas charlas aportáis últimamente, da gusto ver pensamientos que tienden a unificarse en un mundo tan disperso y "perdido"

Las opiniones sobre el patrón oro y su desaparición creo que son claras, el forero @kikepm lo redacta de una manera impecable, y deja en evidencia lo que hasta en las escuelas se debería enseñar...pero claro, ningún amo enseña a sus esclavos a usar el látigo.

Hoy en día los estados son entes de control absoluto...cada día que pasa lo son más, y el patrón oro cedería parte de este poder al ciudadano y a la empresa privada, ya que para endeudarse habría que poseer oro, y para poseer oro, o se debería de pagar a un precio justo, o se debería producir/expropiar su producción, o tenencia.

Sabéis que considero que socialmente, el limite del crecimiento económico, está limitado por ese poder estatal, ya que impide que algo o alguien, crezca por encima de su control...y cuando sucede esto, la maquinaria burocrática empieza a funcionar y limita ese ente, impidiéndole progresar o mejorar, alegando impedimentos de todo tipo.

Emitir dinero de la nada, les lleva funcionando décadas y como dice @fernandojcg , esto no es algo nuevo, ya que envilecer moneda en la antigüedad, era una artimaña muy usada por los imperios en decadencia...una decadencia que se reafirma hoy en día con el incremento, cada vez mayor, de las políticas monetarias mundiales.

Pensamos que somos estúpidos permitiendo eso, pero la complacencia social, no es tan evidente, ya que podríamos tacharnos de borregos cuando realmente lo que somos es precavidos.

¿por que somos precavidos?

¿Que sociedad se atrevería aponer contra las cuerdas la emisión de dólares, euros, yenes...?

Yo sé que son papel pintado, pero ¿como evito su uso?

@esseri considera que tras las cryptodivisas hay una esperanza de liberar el monopolio estatal de la emisión de fiat...podría ser, pero hay un error de base, y es que esas cryptodivisas se adquieren con fiat "gratuito", desplazando la corrupción a la médula mismo de lo que se pretende solucionar.

Si los estados crean fiat para comprar cryptos, ¿quién controlará las cryptos?..sí, vale, habría un puñado de nuevos millonarios, pero para una redistribución óptima de la riqueza entre las masas, harían falta décadas, y aún así, pongo en duda que esto sucediera.

Fijaros por ejemplo en la noticia de @tristezadeclon, ¿con que pensáis se han adquirido esas onzas?, ¿con el sudor de la frente de los ministros alemanes?

Es como cuando leo que si China o Rusia o la India, como dice @timi , adquiere plata...si lo hace un ciudadano de a pie, sí, lo hace trasfiriendo su riqueza/ahorro a la base metálica, pero si lo hace un gobierno, lo que está haciendo es emitir deuda para comprar metales...¿que soluciona eso?...pues lo que vemos...que a largo plazo el oro siempre será ganador respecto al fiat, y algunos afortunados, se verán beneficiados de ello.


No nos engañemos, lo que falla no es el patrón monetario que usemos, lo que falla es quién nos obliga a usar ese patrón, y nos impide crear uno paralelo o nuevo, o mejorar el que hay...como ejemplo tenéis las emisiones privadas de deuda de empresa...¿por que se permite eso?...

Sencillo, se hace por que se financia con fiat, pero imaginad por ejemplo que una acción o bono del santander, telefónica, apple...nos sirviera para comprar directamente una barra de pan, ir al cine, o llenar el depósito...¿entendéis verdad?

Mi manera de valorar este circulo vicioso me llevaría a la hoguera hace unos siglos por transmitir estas letras, o las que vosotros compartís desinteresadamente con quién quiera leerlas.

¿por que aceptar algo que sabemos está mal y nos limita como personas y como sociedad?

¿cómo permitir que el entramado que nos somete, fagocite la productividad que no promueve?

Lo que nos hacen creer es que el sistema económico es demasiado grande para caer, pero no dejéis que el árbol tape el bosque, lo que es demasiado grande para caer, es el *sistema de falsa democracia que tutela los estados*, quién maneja los recursos a su antojo en base a ese dinero tan amado/odiado, y que puede generar de la nada a su gusto para los fines que desee...incluso para convertirte en su esclavo el resto de tu vida.

Un saludo y seguid pensando, es lo único que no os pueden arrebatar.


----------



## esseri (24 Oct 2019)

*@paketazo*

Es curioso, y obviamente algo debo explicar mal, pero iwal k kike, me haces acreedor de una fé de la k carezco ABSOLUTAMENTE. Yo de las cryptos no me creo una puta mierda, cero zapatero...es más, me considero más escéptico al respecto k vosotros dos. Son sólo un nuevo timo, nada más...y BTC incluído, por supuestón. Pero entiendo k será el nuevo timo OFICIAL...así k ...a la cola k me pongo y cagando oxtiax, además.

Yo no tengo claro para nada k las cryptos sean una liberación INTEGRAL ( En el sentido en el k muchos filosóficamente lo expresan )* . *Sí creo k será un dinero MEJORADO y desvinculado de la banca central ...pero porke La Castuza kiere prescindir tanto de ellos como de los politikutxos...pues están hasta el nardo de dar propinas...y hasta explicaciones.

Y Claro k veo k , iwal k cualkier otro bien y servicio , Oro incluído, las cryptos se compran con fiat : Es k son un fiat 2.0 . Un fiat mejorado y , en principio, descentralizado - sacro palabro de esta década venidera - k basará su valor en fundamentales ( tecnológicos, filofóxikox, matemáticos, etc ) . En el vídeo k subí ayer del cachorruelo de JPMorgan se ve bien claro k la Castuza kiere eliminar de la ecuación a los bancos centrales e incluso a los políticos , y k kiere un dinero PRIVADO, "comercial" , "empresarial", "corporativo" por el k se pueda apostar como inciativa personal y privada - lo k "algo de libertá individual" acarreará, ok. Pero ello no implica ni una liberación INTEGRAL ni una sikiera cercana a lo k la mejor parte de la "ética crypto" sugiere ...pues eludiendo a los "empleaduchos" del txantxullo , keda la influencia de kienes realmente lo manejan TODO : *El Jran capital*...k no son ni los k regulan ni los k administran...pero k son kienes CREAN el FIAT - o provocan tacitamente k sea creado : O sea, los k controlan TODO el cotarro -. ( El "Too big to fail", por ejemplo, no es una excusa para k el gobierno ayude hamijetes, joder !... es una declaración explícita de kién manda realmente. Y para lentitos, el enésimo eufemismo plebeyo del tipo de los k comentábamos el otro día en plan "trabajo es salú" ó "el dinero no da la felicidá" )

Lo k yo creo es k las cryptos son el respositorio donde el Jran Capital intentará perpetuar su rikeza. Y perpetuarla, posiblemente controlada por una tecnología más avanzada , siempre un paso más adelante, k la k las cryptos prometen para "liberar" al "individuo" - como ya lo hacen hoy con Bots, Tradings de alta frecuencia, cortos hiper respaldados en fiat infinito , k se lo digan al Oro , y otras yerbas - . La vaina es la misma de siempre : Que ellos siempre acaben con más fichas en la mesa.

K nos venderan k vamos a ser liberados de bancos centrales , políticos corruptos y la banca comercial del coeficiente mágico de caja mediante un dinero PÚBLICO y MEMOCRÁTICO validado por colectividades , consensos blindados en tecnología y blablablá ? Sin duda, ése es el cebo "PROGRESISTA , "ALTRUÍSTA" Y LIBERAÓR". Pero siempre y cuando ellos dispongan de una tecnología superior - si no para cargarse la principal ( k si les funciona...para ké kojonex iban a hacerlo? ) sí para controlarla un punto por encima del resto...k es suficiente para ordeñarla, k es lo k importa -. Pero no nos van a LIBERAR de ellos...van a dejar de compartir el pastel con ellos, k es distinto ( y para nosotros, desgraciadamente, lo mismo )

La memocracia fue la excusa ferpekta para "compartir" el poder y convencer a tontos puntualmente necesarios del sainete colectivo de k su futuro lo elegían ellos mismos - nosotros -. Y poco podemos apuntar ya a estas alturas sobre el fondo de semejante treta txoriza & genocida. Las cryptos van a ser el próximo timo : Democratizar EL DINERO.

En akella famosa ecuación de no se ké Castuzo premium k defendía lo de "Dame el control dinero y me la pelará el gobierno de turno" ...sencillamente , se han jartáo...y van a eliminar el "dáme". A los usuarios los controlarán mediante la tecnología...y al administrador de turno - un rol bien más resignado y rebajado k el de "gobernante" - con demagogia populista k azuzarán periodicamente contra él según convenga. Ya no habrá "dame", pues el dinero , las cartas marcadas, vía desekilibrio tecnologico, ya será EL SUYO...y habrán borráo de um plumazo a los "actores necesarios" - gobernantes políticos y reguladores económicos - de la milonga k han representáo hasta ahora, k ya se hacían indigestos - como se hacen indigestos los votantes a los políticos -.

Pero vamos, respecto a lo k importa...lo k yo creo es k las cryptos kieren ser el depósito al k trasvasar los réditos actuales de la Castuza , la de verdá, a un nuevo juego...antes de devaluar y destrozar éste...en el k les ha ido tan de putísima madre. Respecto a la moto k nos venderán , al "fuego purificaór" al k subirán su "muñeco" ( la Gran Banca k "dejará de existir"  ) a la pira sanaóra donde kemarán las 3 bestias autoras del magno desfalco global - Regulador, administrador y "cómplice comercial"/ellos - lo identificarán en el nuevo Tótem : La DESCENTRALIZACIÓN ...a la k "nahide pué meter mano" y olé.

Nadie k no controle esa tecnología o una superior, por supuestón.


----------



## antorob (24 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, timi: La realidad es que los hindúes están comprando más Plata que Oro por una simple cuestión de PRECIO. El Oro está muy caro en relación a la Rupia y eso es lo que está decantando las compras hacia la Plata. La India se caracteriza por ser un país muy "orero" y con una tradición milenaria en ese sentido.
> 
> Y dejo otro buen artículo...
> 
> ...



A pesar de su sesgo político, el articulo está bien excepto esta frase.

"Hay que refundar, de manera radical, a los bancos centrales y sus misiones se deben redefinir. Estos bancos deben retomar su función de creación monetaria y contribuir activamente a la financiación de la transición ecológica y de la lucha contra la injusticia social".

Aquí el autor se ha debido tomar algo y confunde la función de los bancos con otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2019)

El artículo está bien, pero claro que también contiene algunos "fallos", aunque eso ya depende de las "percepciones" que cada cual tenga en lo político, ideológico, etc. Yo suelo enlazar artículos con los que NO estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero lo hago porque entiendo que pueden tener un interés general.

Su autor es alguien muy conocido y respetado a nivel mundial.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Oct 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> el bundesbank ha comprado oro en septiembre, solo han sido 90.000 onzas, pero hacía mas de 20 años que no compraba oro
> 
> lo mismo es un aviso a lagarde para que no siga por la senda de draghi
> 
> ...



Puntualizar que la compra del Bundesbank responde a las presiones que hay dentro de Alemania para que se repatrie el oro. La "extrema derecha" del AfD presiona al respecto con gran apoyo popular. 

Tambien presionan para que reponga el oro de las monedas que acuña la fabrica de moneda y tiembre que sale de las reservas del Bundesbank (la famosa moneda que han vendido por debajo de spot). Esta compra va más en esta dirección. Llevan años acuñando sin reponer.


----------



## angel220 (24 Oct 2019)

Nueva carga contra la FED, y aun así no subirá, parte positiva o negativa como se mire mas gasolina para los mercados de acciones y futuros


----------



## kawalimit (24 Oct 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Nueva carga contra la FED, y aun así no subirá, parte positiva o negativa como se mire mas gasolina para los mercados de acciones y futuros
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 174928



Que traducción de mierda la de Google... la "traducción" al castellano dice lo contrario que el tweet original (ESTÁN PAGANDO VS GETTING PAID)


----------



## conde84 (24 Oct 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Nueva carga contra la FED, y aun así no subirá, parte positiva o negativa como se mire mas gasolina para los mercados de acciones y futuros
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 174928



Pues si que ha subido si, 30 centimos la plata y 20 euros el oro por onza aproximadamente.

El trump seguro que antes de escribir un tuit compra futuros de plata y oro, para venderlo horas despues, ganacia segura, _hoyga_, quien pudiera.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2019)

Hay que retrotraerse mucho en el tiempo para ver la influencia en los mercados de un "pollo" como éste... Como si fuera uno de los múltiples emperadores caprichosos que tuvo Roma. También esa "influencia" acabará pasando factura a los mercados una vez quede reflejada en la Economía.

De todas formas, las Bolsas están instaladas en vete a saber qué "mundo"... Hoy los dos PMI de Alemania y de la Eurozona han sido más que penosos y sin embargo...

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Oct 2019)

Zero carbon transition to cost gold industry $70bn - CityAM

Dejo aquí un artículo importante para las mineras. Cuidado que los bancos centrales ya han advertido de que dejarán caer a quien no cumpla con la "transición verde" (traducido, dejaran caer a quien les salga de los cojones)

Firms ignoring climate crisis will go bankrupt, says Mark Carney

Por cierto, también dice que si hay colapso monetario o financiero global, la culpa sera del cambio climático. Agarraos que estamos en "emergencia climática" o lo que es lo mismo en esta nueva jerga, en emergencia financiera... 

Saludos!


----------



## L'omertá (24 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay que retrotraerse mucho en el tiempo para ver la influencia en los mercados de un "pollo" como éste... Como si fuera uno de los múltiples emperadores caprichosos que tuvo Roma. También esa "influencia" acabará pasando factura a los mercados una vez quede reflejada en la Economía.
> 
> De todas formas, las Bolsas están instaladas en vete a saber qué "mundo"... Hoy los dos PMI de Alemania y de la Eurozona han sido más que penosos y sin embargo...
> 
> Saludos.



Vivimos en un sistema fraudulento de facto, pero es lo que toca. Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2019)

Hola, L'omertá:

- "Los impostores no necesitan estudiar mucho las causas naturales, sino que les basta con servirse de la común ignorancia, estupidez y superstición de la Humanidad" (Thomas Hobbes)

- "La falsificación de la moneda, por tanto, es inflacionaria, tiene un efecto de distribución, distorsiona el sistema económico y equivale a un sigiloso y malicioso robo y a la expropiación a todos los legítimos propietarios de la Sociedad" (Murray Newton Rothbard)

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2019)

Hola, timi: Te anexo la noticia de la prensa hindú que leí hace días. Verás que es como comentaba.

Silver glitters in India as record prices dull gold’s luster

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Top Producers Silver Mine Supply Continues To Decline JAN-JUL 2019 – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2019)

Yo le hubiera puesto otro título al artículo que enlazo y, fuera de las "pinceladas" ideológicas, me parece que trata bien el tema de la represión del ahorro...

Rebelion. Sobre esa otra forma de violencia

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (25 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Top Producers Silver Mine Supply Continues To Decline JAN-JUL 2019 – SRSrocco Report
> 
> Saludos.



Este artículo lo publiqué un poco antes de SRSrocco.

Da una visión complementaria de la oferta y demanda de la plata.

La producción de plata de Fresnillo se desploma en 2019. Forecast mundial 2023. 

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (25 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Top Producers Silver Mine Supply Continues To Decline JAN-JUL 2019 – SRSrocco Report
> 
> Saludos.



Lo del "silver peak" siempre hay que analizarlo en el contexto del precio.

Una parte de la producción de plata viene como residuo de minas de zinc, cobre y plomo. Con la bajada de precios de las materias primas, las minas menos rentables se cierren, y la plata como residuo también baja. A esta parte de la producción el precio de la plata le afecta poco.

Por otro lado están las minas en las que la plata es el producto principal, pero con los precios de la plata en torno a 16$ durante los últimos años es normal que las minas menos rentables se cierren y que tampoco haya motivación para invertir en prospeccion de minas nuevas.

Si la plata superase los 20$ se volverían a abrir minas que ahora están cerradas por no ser rentables a 16$, y se volvería a invertir en prospección de minas nuevas. La producción volvería a aumentar en unos pocos trimestres (tampoco al día siguiente, estas cosas tienen su inercia).

En ese contexto sería interesante saber que mineras tienen minas cerradas que sean rentables a 20$ y que puedan ser reabiertas en cuanto el precio suba.

Un saludo.


----------



## antorob (25 Oct 2019)

oinoko dijo:


> Lo del "silver peak" siempre hay que analizarlo en el contexto del precio.
> 
> Una parte de la producción de plata viene como residuo de minas de zinc, cobre y plomo. Con la bajada de precios de las materias primas, las minas menos rentables se cierren, y la plata como residuo también baja. A esta parte de la producción el precio de la plata le afecta poco.
> 
> ...



No es tan fácil.

El porcentaje de minas primarias de plata está en torno al 28%.

No hay grandes descubrimientos.

Y sobre todo, el peak oil puede limitar y mucho la extracción de plata y otros minerales. No hay que olvidar la ley de rendimientos decrecientes. La concentración de las minas ha caído en picado en los últimos 30 años y la producción ha aumentado exponencialmente. Esto ha sido posible por un movimiento masivo de tierras, ... debido al petróleo.

La concentración de las minas seguirá cayendo y cada vez necesitarán mover más tierra para obtener la misma cantidad.

En fin, no es tan fácil.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2019)

Hola, GOLDGOLD: Las dos monedas son válidas, aunque en lo personal suelo preferir el "formato" del Soberano o equivalente. Si quiero un "billete" más grande opto por la Onza o por los 50 Pesos mexicanos.

Saludos.


----------



## mr nobody (25 Oct 2019)

Voy a intentar exponer mi opinion sobre porque el oro, la plata y bitcoin no se va a disparar de precio no bajar. A ver si me explico bien y se me entiende.

Nos encontramos en un esquema ponzi el cual es la actual economia basada en la deuda (los bancos a traves de prestamos) y el dinero sacado de la nada (bancos centrales y gobiernos dandole a la maquinita de imprimir) desde que se abolio el patron oro.

Esto en el 2008 dijo basta y desde entonces hasta ahora ha aguantado a base farlopa basicamente porque los recursos son finitos (energia, metales, agua potable, alimentos organicos,....) y por que somos casi 8000M personas queriedo mamar de la teta.

De esas 8000M de personas el 98-99% no se entera de nada y tiene plena confianza en la economia, por eso en todos lados te aceptan papelitos de color sin importar el valor real que tengan. Al menos antes se supone que los podias canjear por oro. Pero tampoco es tonta esa gente.

Ahora imaginanos que pasaria si de golpe y porrazo la gente empieza comprar no solo BTC sino tambien oro y plata y el precio de los 3 refugios sube estrepitosamente. Yo pienso que la gente se empezaria ha hacer preguntas y el perderia la confianza en los papelitos de color.

Por otro lado, los BC y la casta los que deberas manejan el cotarro son capaces de manejar a su antojo cualquier mercado, sin excepcion. En BTC todos recordamos la estrepitosa caido de 2017 justo el dia despues de que salieran los futuros a la baja y la economia FIAT manipulada a mas no poder con derivados, futuros y demas mierdas financieras.

Y de cara al futuro las cosas pintan jodidas. Primero decir que hoy en dia vamos todos muy de chulitos por la vida pero desde tiempos memorables siempre ha sido igual, la burguesia y todos los demas esclavos humillados rozando la miseria y esto no va a cambiar. Ademas se quiere reducir la densidad de poblacion sustancialmente y limpiar el planeta que esta muy guarro por lo que cada dia te van a apretar mas las tuercas. Y teniendo en cuanta como esta la economia de endeudada esto pinta que nos vamos a un cambio de modelo economico, el actual que esta muriendo ha aguantado 50 anhos. El nuevo modelo aun tendra cash, sino haber como le metes tu a mi abuela en la cabeza que tiene que pagar con el movil cuando no sabe ni encenderlo. Por lo que cash seguira habierndo pero respaldado en alguno de estos 3 activos. En cuanto al BTC (todo pinta que ser esta cripto) pues no es que vaya a valer 1M como nos lo imaginamos ahora sino que cobrara una nueva dimension en funcion del fiat que haya en circulacion. Lo mismo puede pasar con el oro y la plata

Ademas que con las criptos y los pagos electronicos es la mejor manera de tener a la poblacion monitorizada que en combinacion con la mass media, la estrogenizacion a traves de la nutricion pues se ira consiguiendo esa "sostenibilidad" humana.

Y nos encontramos en esas ahora, en esa transicion a un nuevo modelo que puede durar unos anhitos.

Y ethereum solo para trackear los bienes y lo que tenga valor, en que manos estan, a cuales van,... Contratos.

Yo personalmente tengo fiat en le banco e intento ir acumulando pero tambien acumulo todo el btc, oro y plata que puedo y ni por asomo se me acurriria meterme en un prestamo.

Ya lo digeren con un altavoz potentisimo: "Winter is comming"

Suerte a los cuatro gatos que hay por aqui y se enteran de que va la pelicula mas o menos, y por supueso se aceptan criticas


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2019)

Hola, Alex_S: Bienvenido a este hilo y tú has expuesto tu opinión, que está argumentada, pero bueno algunos podemos verlo de otra manera. Ahora NO dispongo de tiempo para entrar en los "detalles" y que tampoco sería una crítica, sino otra "visión" sobre lo que tú has tratado. En cualquier caso, el "guión" sería parecido en cuanto al Final esperable...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Oct 2019)

@Alex_S Por una parte dices que no esperas que suba, pero por otra pronosticas un nuevo paradigma económico respaldado por BTC.

No, no lo acabo de entender...o no la exposición que nos traes aquí y duplicas en el hilo de BTC

Si se emite fiat durante los próximos 10 años al ritmo actual, ya te vaticino que casi todo subirá, principalmente lo tangible...oro, acciones, bienes raíces...

Yo no espero un pump en el oro de un 10X, pero tampoco espero que dentro de 10 años valga menos que ahora, en cuanto a BTC, no entro en su precio, pues veo alguna bandera roja que puede no sea más que eso, un viento pasajero, pero no me atrevo a decir que sea el nuevo paradigma, a pesar de que apoyo y secundo su idea...pero ya dije que si se convierte en receptor de fiat masivo, solo estaremos cambiando el veneno de recipiente.

La gente en materia económica es muy clásica, y lo suele ser por que en la mayoría del globo, no hay capacidad de ahorro, y en dónde la hay, se prefiere gastar o consumir en exceso y a crédito, así que trasvasar dinero no será algo que haga la población común, y menos sabiendo que la mayoría de la riqueza del globo no está en manos de la gente común, si no de una minoría "selecta"

Nosotros no pumpearemos el precio del oro, ni del BTC, ni de apenas ningún activo...quienes tienen esa capacidad tomarán la decisión que deseen de manera anticipada y nosotros solo correremos tras sus inversiones pagando el doble con suerte de lo que ellos pagaron.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana


----------



## mr nobody (25 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> @Alex_S Por una parte dices que no esperas que suba, pero por otra pronosticas un nuevo paradigma económico respaldado por BTC.
> 
> No, no lo acabo de entender...o no la exposición que nos traes aquí y duplicas en el hilo de BTC
> 
> ...



Vengo a decir que estan empezondo, si es que no esta ya muy avanzado, una transicion donde el dinero fiat estara respaldado, y por tanto balanceado, con criptos, oro y/o plata y en ese nuevo modelo se tiene que resetear la deuda y quitarle ceros a algunas economias. Sumado a un entorno mad max puede provocar que el valor de todas las cosas cambien tal y como lo vemos ahora. 

De ahi que no piense que no se vaya a disparar o desplumar el precio de estos activos sino que tendran valor de seguro pero no soy capaz de imaginarlo en numero de dolares por que el valor de todo cambiara en comparacion de lo que hemos visto las ultimas decadas. 

Por ejemplo el precio del oro en cierta medida ha estado correlacionado con el volumen de dinero circulando en los ultimos siglos. Tu te imaginas un btc u oro subiendo en numeros de ceros mientras el volumen del fiat baja o perdiendo mas valor del que el fiat pierde? 


Tal vez no haga mas que decir sandeces pero es lo que pienso en funcion de como percibo los acontecimientos.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## FranMen (26 Oct 2019)

Bolivar—> bolivar fuerte—> bolivar 
Euro/dólar—> euro/dólar fuerte —> neo euro/dólar 
Quieres decir eso?


----------



## esseri (26 Oct 2019)

Pues yo creo k ni por el forro, ni bienes caros - respecto a Oro - ni dólar "para limpiarse el ojal" - otra cosa es el fiat periférico al imperio ...pero el fiat k más awante, en principio y por puro reparto del pastel, más fuerte debería ser ...al menos durante la transición k condujera a un hipotético reset -.

Ya hay países k están viviendo crisis de fiat...y pierden el culo literalmente por tener dólares. Puede k a la gente le suene muy folclórico lo de Argentina, Venezuela o Turkía...pero la carta del dólar, en principio, es seguir con el juego de la silla...con lo k es perfectamente previsible k cuanto más fiat de mierda se vaya declarando...más dólares necesiten esos países k se unan al club. El juego de las sillas es desolador,ok...pero enriquece a quienes quedan dentro.

Respecto al encarecimiento de bienes en un contexto de degradación del fiat , no me creo nada. Al menos respecto a otros bienes ( como el Oro ). Pensemos en k el delirante consumo global ( crecimiento-pachanga basado en deuda ) se ha dado y se da por la impresora y la facilidad de la población para empufarse. Sin deuda fiat a la plebe, ese consumo se iría a niveles subterráneos, con lo k habría excedente a saco - al menos mientras existan los stocks y dinámicas de producción actuales -...con lo k el buen dinero ( u otros bienes ) deberían funcionar perfectamente con la mera expresión de su valor intrínseco . Y ya puestos - aunke insisto, una degradación de ese calibre peliculero no es el escenario k a mí se me antoja para Oro y cryptos - serían perfectamente manejables respecto a otros activos.

Aquí se habla de trueques con trigo y la de diox...pero la inmensa mayoría de la gente el grano de trigo lo habrá visto , con suerte, en algún documental de Discovery Channel y no tiene más activos k su tocho , sus muebles o su coche ( y posiblemente empufáos, pero esa es otra )...y con éso, no vas a comprar un pan , al menos, hasta k tus hijos no lloren de hambre , pues como unidad de cuenta esos bienes son penosos - y en un escenario severo, de puro rugir de tripas, como reserva de valor, te iba a contar yo el pintxazo de los txatxizulitos milmillonarios y los Cayennes -. Llegado el caso...lo necesario sería el pan y no los carros o las casas. Una familia puede sobrevivir con un carro en vez de dos...e incluso sin ninguno...o irse a vivir con sus cuñáos a cambio de "comerse una casa vendida" entre las dos familias. Lo k no puede ninguna de ellas...es kedarse sin comer o sin médico. Ésos bienes y servicios sí k se encarecerían respecto a otros, absolutamente superfluos. Pero porke, iwal k el buen dinero...son activos REALES y NECESARIOS.

Mi escenario es k, tal como se está dando ya , las monedas fiat k vayan perdiendo su silla , se irán volcando a los nuevos receptáculos de dinero. Y los activos k se vayan revalorizando respecto al fiat, serán una perita en dulce para , hasta sin k todo el globo tenga k entrar en esas claves dramáticas , el fiat se empuje a esas formas "rentables" de dinero vía intereses banksters negativos, vía FUD twitero - tipo guerra comercial , etc - , o vía primaveras de colores y otras pantomimas de telediario panfletero. Si lo aderezan ya con 4 bankitos o 4 acciones emblemáticas kebrando, no les va a hacer la menor falta , si lo pintan atractivo y tudemún, convencer a la plebe para k mueva su confetti donde la Castuza lo kiera enterrar. ( Recuerdo , por ejemplo, k ya comentábamos el otro día k hay planes castuzos de "gravar" el cash-papel en una doble contabilidá respecto al fiat de los balances banksters , así k ojo con el más k cuestionable valor del bancolchón en esa tesitura ) .

En fin...2020 va a estar de lo más salsero, éso seguro y esta vez, de verdá. Y me da k desde el principio, si no antes y es esto k estamos viendo ya. Por akí, sin ir más lejos , con la "Lagarta" gabacha , dominatrix cum laude del FMI , a los mandos de la hucha uropeda y olé.  

No digo ná y te lo digo tó.


----------



## angel220 (26 Oct 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 25 de octubre de 2019


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo...

Zozobra en el FMI

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (26 Oct 2019)

El indicador de inflación que rebate al IPC y muestra que los precios podrían estar subiendo mucho más rápido
El título lo dice todo, algo que, de todas formas, ya conocen nuestros bolsillos. 
La primavera árabe no fue casualidad, el otoño sudamericano tampoco lo es: ni radicalismos ni subida metro POBREZA, HAMBRE. Por ahora el euro y el dólar nos dan cierta protección, ¿hasta cuándo?


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Oct 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> El indicador de inflación que rebate al IPC y muestra que los precios podrían estar subiendo mucho más rápido
> El título lo dice todo, algo que, de todas formas, ya conocen nuestros bolsillos.
> La primavera árabe no fue casualidad, el otoño sudamericano tampoco lo es: ni radicalismos ni subida metro POBREZA, HAMBRE. Por ahora el euro y el dólar nos dan cierta protección, ¿hasta cuándo?



pues hasta que no queden paises que hundir en la miseria.
no nos tocará todavía, pero tampoco seremos de los últimos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

- El nuevo mundo surge ante nosotros, por Thierry Meyssan

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (27 Oct 2019)

Buena entrevista de un habitual del programa de Keiser . En la segunda parte.


----------



## Guanovirus (27 Oct 2019)

¿Dónde y cómo aconsejáis comprar oro/plata de forma fiable y segura? Quisiera invertir parte de mis ahorros en metales. 

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2019)

Hola, Mizuno: Existen muchas tiendas especializadas. Buena parte de los que andamos por aquí compramos en el extranjero: Alemania, Bélgica, etc. Yo en la Plata suelo comprar en www.eldoradocoins.de/es/ y para el Oro/Plata tienes www.coininvest.com/es/

Te doy dos tiendas que conozco y donde me ha ido bien, pero hay muchas otras.

Saludos.

.


----------



## Guanovirus (27 Oct 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Mizuno: Existen muchas tiendas especializadas. Buena parte de los que andamos por aquí compramos en el extranjero: Alemania, Bélgica, etc. Yo en la Plata suelo comprar en http://eldoradocoins.com/de/es y para el Oro/Plata tienes http://coiinvest.com/es/
> 
> Te doy dos tiendas que conozco y donde me ha ido bien, pero hay muchas otras.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Por qué en el extranjero? En otro hilo me han aconsejado Degussa en Madrid. También me han advertido de que hay que pagar el IVA al comprar plata.


----------



## timi (27 Oct 2019)

Mizuno dijo:


> ¿Por qué en el extranjero? En otro hilo me han aconsejado Degussa en Madrid. También me han advertido de que hay que pagar el IVA al comprar plata.



por el precio ,,,


----------



## mk73 (27 Oct 2019)

Los soberanos he comprado recientemente aquí en París, y ese mismo precio. A 330€ la pieza. Y tienes todos los que quieras, en cualquier tienda de las que hay los encuentras con facilidad y buena calidad, ebc _ SC. Muy Bonitos. Eso sí, son sólo de George o de Élisabeth.


----------



## Orífero (27 Oct 2019)

¿Por qué no me acaba de convencer la plata? No sé. Veo que el precio de recompra es un palo. Y lo de la revalorización se lleva diciendo muchos años pero no acaba de arrancar. Mientras el oro ha subido como la espuma. Si bien es cierto, que por euro invertido, es similar la evolución.
Pero creo que en una situación de economía adversa, se apreciaría bastante más el oro. Y luego está lo del IVA.

No sé ¿qué opináis los expertos?


----------



## mk73 (27 Oct 2019)

Orífero dijo:


> ¿Por qué no me acaba de convencer la plata? No sé. Veo que el precio de recompra es un palo. Y lo de la revalorización se lleva diciendo muchos años pero no acaba de arrancar. Mientras el oro ha subido como la espuma. Si bien es cierto, que por euro invertido, es similar la evolución.
> Pero creo que en una situación de economía adversa, se apreciaría bastante más el oro. Y luego está lo del IVA.
> 
> No sé ¿qué opináis los expertos?



La plata el problema es que aburre y es cansina. Sigue estando muy muy barata. Y nunca sube, o lo que sube es algo insignificante. 
Yo al final llevo tiempo que la dejé aparcada. 
El oro personalmente lo veo mucho más líquido, práctico y en cualquier sitio te lo compran o venden enseguida. 
En fin, es mi opinión.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2019)

Hola, Orífero: Yo llevo muchos años en esto de los MPs y son muy distintos entre sí. Entiendo que el Oro es el "Rey" indiscutible en cuanto a lo que se considera dinero REAL (tier 1) y la facilidad que tiene para convertirse en "Cash".

La Plata es más abrupta en su recorrido. ¡Joder! yo pude multiplicar x4 la Plata que tenía en el 2011 y NO lo hice porque entendí que MÍ Plata valía bastante más, de manera que he seguido comprando y entiendo que el precio de aquel entonces volverá a tocarse, no sé si más pronto o más tarde, pero el potencial de revalorización de la Plata me parece que puede ser mayor que la del Oro. Eso SÍ, NO tenemos NI pajolera idea de a qué plazo. Creo que será más pronto que tarde, pero eso has de verlo como una mera opinión.

Si lo que deseas es "estabilidad" en el aspecto monetario lo mejor es el Oro. Y tener un poco de Plata te añadirá un "plus" incierto, pero teniendo en cuenta su precio actual tampoco creo que sea muy arriesgado tomar una posición en ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (27 Oct 2019)

Soviet Pushes Gold Coin

Curiosidad.
El NY times alerta de la creciente popularidad de los chervonets (10 rublos de oro sovieticos) y como el gobierno de la URSS los publicita para los ciudadanos en su edicion de Nov 1979. 
Precio en 1980 sobre los 107-110$ en USA supongo que con premium muy potente. 
Los chervonets tienen un contenido en oro de 8,6026 y una ley de 0,9.
Es una moneda común con amplia tirada desde el 76 hasta el 82. No es difícil de conseguir pero lleva más premium que los soberanos, Krugers etc.

Tengo alguna y me hace gracia pensar que tal vez provenga del “oro de Moscú”. 

Es curioso que la moneda rusa de oro siempre lleve premium. Incluso la antigua más común como los 5 rublos de Nicolás II. La de 10 y especialmente la de 7,5 lleva muchísimo. 
Y ya si nos vamos a zares anteriores la cosa se dispara de veras.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2019)

Hola, Mizuno: Ya lo te lo ha dicho el conforero *timi. *¿Degussa Madrid? NO la sigo. En el Oro aún... pero en la Plata carísima. El IVA en ésta última es lo de menos, ya que cuando se "dispara" lo hace de forma fortísima y ese "peaje" suele ser el mal menor si se ha comprado a buen precio. Por cierto, en Alemania se paga un poco menos de IVA por ella.

Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (27 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Soviet Pushes Gold Coin
> 
> Curiosidad.
> El NY times alerta de la creciente popularidad de los chervonets (10 rublos de oro sovieticos) y como el gobierno de la URSS los publicita para los ciudadanos en su edicion de Nov 1979.
> ...



Siguen siendo muy corrientes. Y yo personalmente prefiero los 10 rublos de nicolas II, q son con el mismo peso pero que sabes q fue moneda de circulation.
Es verdad q llevan mucho valor anadido, sobretodo la de 7 rublis y medio. Y si encima estan en buen estado, ebc o sc ,pues mas se va el precio de madre.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Oct 2019)

Mizuno dijo:


> ¿Por qué en el extranjero? En otro hilo me han aconsejado Degussa en Madrid. También me han advertido de que hay que pagar el IVA al comprar plata.



Escribe bien tus datos, para que Hacienda lo tenga claro también cuando compres.


Muttley dijo:


> Soviet Pushes Gold Coin
> 
> Curiosidad.
> El NY times alerta de la creciente popularidad de los chervonets (10 rublos de oro sovieticos) y como el gobierno de la URSS los publicita para los ciudadanos en su edicion de Nov 1979.
> ...



Es fácil hacerse con ellos porque en Rusia...no los quieren.
Nadie protege sus ahorros con oro, salvo el Banco Central.

La gente se gasta el dinero de manera salvaje, y si sobra algo, lo guardan en Rublos o como mucho en dólares.
Sin más.


----------



## mk73 (28 Oct 2019)

Yo también miro que estén bonitos, ebc o sc. Si están feos no compro y no me importa pagar un poco más si están muy bien. Casi que prefiero o encuentro más bonitos los de victoria joven. 
De la plata ya ni hablamos jajaja, es un coñazo jaja


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Oct 2019)

La base monetaria está bajando aun más que con la crisis del 29. Colapso deflacionario a la vista? Emergencia climático financiera?


----------



## Tichy (28 Oct 2019)

A menudo se dice que la numismática es un buen medio para fomentar el conocimiento de la Historia.

Obviamente, siempre hay excepciones.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Oct 2019)

Tichy dijo:


> A menudo se dice que la numismática es un buen medio para fomentar el conocimiento de la Historia.
> 
> Obviamente, siempre hay excepciones.



se le ha ido la erre, querría decir goda.


----------



## Erzam (28 Oct 2019)




----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# GOLDGOLD: El comentario de Tichy hay que tomarlo con una sonrisa, pues ha sido expresado con una muy fina ironía. Evidentemente, a tí NO tiene porqué gustarte la Historia, aunque en lo personal pienso que andamos como andamos por un claro desconocimiento de la misma...

La moneda en cuestión es interesante, al menos para mí. La "gorda" es la Reina Victoria. Como anécdota numismática comentar que en el anverso de la moneda puede observarse el tercer retrato de la Reina Victoria, por lo que este modelo de los Soberanos se conoce también como "Victoria Anciana".

Y hoy bajón en los MPs, especialmente en el Oro ($1494,85). NADA dramático y, teniendo en cuenta la verticalidad de las subidas en las Bolsas, diría que lo están haciendo muy bien. En otros tiempos ya habrían dado un fuerte tirón a la baja, así que la tendencia sigue siendo alcista...

Por cierto, hoy ya se han visto los máximos pronosticados en dos de las principales Bolsas estadounidenses. Como comenté en su momento ha sido el día en que he vuelto a los mercados para realizar un poco de "Scalping" y me ha ido francamente bien en el cierre. Ahora quedaré a la expectativa por si el S&P 500 vuelve a tocar y superar los máximos de hoy, algo que veo más que fáctible.

Y os dejo una noticia interesante procedente de la India... "Cuando el río suena..."

RBI quashes reports of it selling gold reserves - Times of India

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php/noticias/seguridad/27175-2019-10-19-13-35-35

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (29 Oct 2019)

Me estoy descojonando ahora mismo!!!!
Genial comentario.
Aqui la tienes de joven en un autorreretrato.







Tus soberanos son los de pre-1848.
Los de Victoria chortina.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Oct 2019)

LAWRIE WILLIAMS: Swiss gold exports: Big distribution direction change


Como comente hace un mes o asi, el oro de las refinerías suizas cambia de dirección y ahora se dirige en grandes cantidades a Reino Unido. Estamos hablando de cantidades muy grandes, de mantenerse este ritmo unas 1000 toneladas al año.

Algo pasa, de ser durante años exportadores de oro a importarlo en grandes cantidades.


----------



## mk73 (29 Oct 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> LAWRIE WILLIAMS: Swiss gold exports: Big distribution direction change
> 
> 
> Como comente hace un mes o asi, el oro de las refinerías suizas cambia de dirección y ahora se dirige en grandes cantidades a Reino Unido. Estamos hablando de cantidades muy grandes, de mantenerse este ritmo unas 1000 toneladas al año.
> ...




viendo el grafico es cuanto menos: SORPRENDENTE


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2019)

Raro, raro...

Saludos.


----------



## mr nobody (29 Oct 2019)

Los ingleses tontos no son...


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Oct 2019)

Puede ser, pero por las cantidades yo diría que son inversores institucionales. Lo que exportan las refinerías suizas son lingotes grandes normalmente, fuera del alcance de la mayoría de particulares.

Si son inversores institucionales, no van a ser los últimos y puede empezar a entrar muchísimo dinero que no encuentra rendimiento en otros mercados. Estamos hablando de oro fisico, no oro papel, a ver qué pasa en los próximos meses...


----------



## Leunam (29 Oct 2019)

Perdón si ha salido ya, no lo veo hacia atrás en el hilo.

De la moneda alemana de 100€ me ha llegado una carta, pero mi alemán es inexistente. Me parece que dice que no pueden cubrir la demanda y que no me atenderán.

¿No grantizaban una moneda por barba?

Saludos


----------



## Duisenberg (29 Oct 2019)

Leunam dijo:


> Perdón si ha salido ya, no lo veo hacia atrás en el hilo.
> 
> De la moneda alemana de 100€ me ha llegado una carta, pero mi alemán es inexistente. Me parece que dice que no pueden cubrir la demanda y que no me atenderán.
> 
> ...




Moneda oro 100€ alemana

Por si le sirve de consuelo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Gold prices to hit $1,600 in April and it’s not because of the Fed

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Oct 2019)

The Squeeze on Banks is Back Even with QE4ever

Gran articulo con frases de diferentes altísimos cargos que hablan de armagedon, crisis, devastacion... Y un gran resumen de como los bancos centrales no saben cómo salir de la situación creada por sus "soluciones"


----------



## timi (30 Oct 2019)

seria posible un resumen?

gracias


----------



## esseri (30 Oct 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> The Squeeze on Banks is Back Even with QE4ever
> 
> Gran articulo con frases de diferentes altísimos cargos que hablan de armagedon, crisis, devastacion... Y un gran resumen de como los bancos centrales no saben cómo salir de la situación creada por sus "soluciones"



"*King dijo que era hora de que la Reserva Federal y otros bancos centrales comenzaran conversaciones a puerta cerrada con los políticos para que los legisladores sean conscientes de cuán vulnerables serían en caso de otra crisis.* "

O sea : Vamos a enseñarles balances a estos monigotes y ponerles los kojonex de corbata...para que el nuevo roadmap entre sin vaselina.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Oct 2019)

esseri dijo:


> "*King dijo que era hora de que la Reserva Federal y otros bancos centrales comenzaran conversaciones a puerta cerrada con los políticos para que los legisladores sean conscientes de cuán vulnerables serían en caso de otra crisis.* "
> 
> O sea : Vamos a enseñarles balances a estos monigotes y ponerles los kojonex de corbata...para que el nuevo roadmap entre sin vaselina.



Las declaraciones de gobernador del banco central de Inglaterra son de alguien que va como pollo sin cabeza, un día propone una cripto para reemplazar al dólar como moneda mundial, otro que si todo el tinglado monetario financiero colapsa es por el cambio climatico, que las empresas no ecologicas las dejara caer, esa frase que no tiene desperdicio... 

Yo veo que esta bastante desesperado viendo que le va a tocar comerse el marrón que han ido aplazando los que estuvieron antes en su cargo. Le veo acojonado viendose al mando en mad max financiero que viene...


----------



## esseri (30 Oct 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las declaraciones de gobernador del banco central de Inglaterra son de alguien que va como pollo sin cabeza, un día propone una cripto para reemplazar al dólar como moneda mundial, otro que si todo el tinglado monetario financiero colapsa es por el cambio climatico, que las empresas no ecologicas las dejara caer, esa frase que no tiene desperdicio...
> 
> Yo veo que esta bastante desesperado viendo que le va a tocar comerse el marrón que han ido aplazando los que estuvieron antes en su cargo. Le veo acojonado viendose al mando en mad max financiero que viene...



Pues yo de Inglaterra no espero acojono y posiciones defensivas, sino actuaciones relevantes hacia la próxima pantalla.

Entre el Brexit y Trump, la tapada de cartas es gloriosa...y todas estas maniobras sugieren cierto conocimiento de los timmings, imo. 

K no pase ná cuando se dejen de trolleos y enseñen la patita.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Oct 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Pues yo de Inglaterra no espero acojono y posiciones defensivas, sino actuaciones relevantes hacia la próxima pantalla.
> 
> Entre el Brexit y Trump, la tapada de cartas es gloriosa...y todas estas maniobras sugieren cierto conocimiento de los timmings, imo.
> 
> K no pase ná cuando se dejen de trolleos y enseñen la patita.



Por ahora en Reino Unido importan oro desde Suiza a marchas forzadas y las refinerías suizas pese a ser las principales del mundo, no son las unicas que hay. A saber lo que han pillado por otras fuentes...

Parece que quieren ser los primeros en sentarse en el juego de las sillas.


----------



## mk73 (30 Oct 2019)

Se agredece que es en espanol. 
Tengo un nivel de inglés, para salir del paso cuando me toca ir por trabajo. Pero como veo que subís enlaces, vídeos, artículos y es siempre en inglés... Os lo traigáis todo? Lo entendéis al 100%? 
Es curiosidad sólo


----------



## mr nobody (30 Oct 2019)

Buenisimo el video, el notas se queda agustisimo, es una detras de otra. En hispanistan como siempre agilipollados perdidos, sera cosa de que los lideres son unos borrachos yonkis, cosa que no me extranharia un pelo con la de vino y farlopa que corre por el pais.


----------



## esseri (30 Oct 2019)

Poned en la caja de inglés texto o dirección, joder.

Traductor de Google

Los videos de youtube ( salvo escasas excepciones , tienen un traductor automático también k te subtitula las conversas ).


----------



## meliflua (31 Oct 2019)

He estado viendo el video, y hay un dato que maneja Jose Luis Cava que está totalmente equivocado, con las 282 tm de oro que tiene españa, equivalen a 9.067.524,12 onzas de oro, que a 1400€ /onza son 12.694.533.762,06€ no 400.000.000.000€, el ha multiplicado 282.000.000 de onzas, eso si que es aproximadamente 400.000.000.000€. por lo demás el video está bien.


----------



## brigante 88 (31 Oct 2019)

Creo que le cuesta transmitir seriedad, y en cosas que dice no sabe por donde le da el aire... de todas formas el tio tiene una visión bastante semejante a la nuestra. 

Cuando dice de invertir en lingotes mejor que monedas pienso que se refiere a la pureza 999,9 dependiendo del formato, supongo que un Maple leaf o un Eagle de oro también lo incluye como lingote

La hora que dura la charla se hace amena.


----------



## andyy (31 Oct 2019)

Si. Lo de una caja de seguridad en Europa por 60 o 65 euros al año..... q me diga donde...


----------



## esseri (31 Oct 2019)

Ingeniero ¿ y economista ? ruso , ex habitante Usano , en la línea de tratos comerciales internacionales progresivos respaldados en Oro desde Rusia y China hacia países de su área de influencia .



Y su blog :

ClubOrlov


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- From the Fed to the Field to New Orleans: Brien Lundin Dives Deep into the Metals Markets

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Nov 2019)

buen fin de semana

Are Metals Beginning Another Rally Attempt?


----------



## angel220 (2 Nov 2019)

Informe del índice COT de oro, plata y dólar estadounidense - 1 de noviembre de 2019


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo el que os dejo a continuación...

Viaje al origen del 'país del dinero': "Allí da igual quién seas, solo tienes que ser suficientemente rico"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2019)

- Brett Scott: "Los bancos están creando una idea romántica de los pagos electrónicos para conseguir más poder"

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardgar (2 Nov 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos.
LLevaba bastante tiempo sin participar en el foro, aunque os leo todos los días con gran interés.
Os dejo un enlace de una entrevista que le hicieron a Max Keiser ayer.
Se hace bastante amena ya que este hombre es un showman cuando le entrevistan.
Por desgracia está en inglés con subtítulos también en inglés.
No sé si se pueden poner en castellano. Mis disculpas para aquellos que este hecho sea un inconveniente.
Un saludo a todos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## timi (2 Nov 2019)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> LLevaba bastante tiempo sin participar en el foro, aunque os leo todos los días con gran interés.
> Os dejo un enlace de una entrevista que le hicieron a Max Keiser ayer.
> Se hace bastante amena ya que este hombre es un showman cuando le entrevistan.
> ...



si que se puede traducir
si el dolar se va a valor 0, que yo también lo creo , antes desaparecerá el euro,,,,
Como creéis que afectaría el valor del oro si los chinos dicen que tienen 20000 tn ?
De todas formas , aunque sea en broma , sobraba que metieran "aliens" en la entrevista,,,, creo que son las formas de Max que me cuestan,,,, eso no quita para que diga cosas interesantes


----------



## esseri (2 Nov 2019)

Bueno...un payasete. No sería en absoluto de extrañar k lleve 10 años colaborando a calentar la famosa olla donde hierve la borregada, grado a grado...bien himbertido para la próxima pantalla, va, sin duda. Y la bula k tiene para acusar/difamar a los peces más gordos del planeta, ahí está. Por cierto, si alguien tiene constancia de k han ido a por él en un país donde los tribunales son la loto más generosa a poco k la petes ( y este fulano no es nada eufemístico en sus declaraciones )...k lo diga, please, k interesa. Porke en ese caso, no sería demasiado prudente , imo, jugarte a cara o cruz el fortunón k se le supone al pavo como , AL PARECER, está haciendo día sí y día también.

En fin, a lo k importa :

1- Por supuesto, cero referencia a las fuentes solventes sobre ese supuesto respaldo en Oro a la crypto k China tiene en el taller.

2- Cero referencias iwalmente, casualidá casualidosa...a la posibilidad, y repito, posibilidad, de k China pudiese magrear un BTC K , OBVIAMENTE, NO ES SUYO - aunke todo indica k , sin poder rekisarlo , k ésa es otra cuestión, sí k podría incordiarlo y desprestigiarlo muy seriamente trolleando su operativa - ...en beneficio de disponer de una moneda mundial expuesta en el caso 1 K SÍ SERÍA DE SU ENTERA PROPIEDAD. Obviamente, en su exposición de mundo feliz compagina ambas posiciones...pero podría darse perfectamente un conflicto de intereses en ellas...y de no hacerlo,y sehuir funcinando las cryptos en ese contexto, no cabe duda de k USA/Occidente tendría serias motivaciones para encontrar su espacio en el sector al margen de BTC - lo k entraría en oposición frontal con las teorías maximalistas del kinto infierno bitcoñero ( de las k el propio Keiser es máximo exponente , por cierto ) -.

Sí k invito, finalmente, al entrevistado en el episodio de su programa HOY y la sencillísima explicación k hace del mamoneo de las repos. La entendería un crío. No subo el link para k no parezca ésto un espacio promocional del pollo.


p.d. : Al enésimo apunte sobre k la entrevista está en inglés, enésima sugerencia de k se altere , en la rueda de abajo a la derecha en la ventana de youtube , el idioma ( "traducir automáticamente" ...y elegir "español" en la barra de scroll )


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: También en su momento se habló de un PetroYuan respaldado por Oro y fundamentado en "AIRE" como demostré en su momento en este hilo.

Aquí la cosa está clara: quien quiera tener Oro, compra FÍSICO y a poder ser lo más a "mano" posible. Y el que desee BitCoin pues también puede adquirirlo y tenerlo por "AHÍ"... También se puede hacer un "mix". Yo me quedo con la primera opción y que cada cual haga lo que crea más conveniente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2019)

Para más CLARIDAD...

Bitcoin Will Suffer If ‘China Coin’ Gets Backed by Gold – Peter Schiff Responds to Max Keiser

Y lo que es también EVIDENTE es que China hasta ahora NO ha mencionado para nada al Oro en relación a su moneda DCEP, así que...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (2 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: También en su momento se habló de un PetroYuan respaldado por Oro y fundamentado en "AIRE" como demostré en su momento en este hilo.
> 
> Aquí la cosa está clara: quien quiera tener Oro, compra FÍSICO y a poder ser lo más a "mano" posible. Y el que desee BitCoin pues también puede adquirirlo y tenerlo por "AHÍ"... También se puede hacer un "mix". Yo me quedo con la primera opción y que cada cual haga lo que crea más conveniente.
> 
> Saludos.



Dos cosas Fernando :

1- Ya hemos hablado de ello en el hilo , pero una txapa respaldada en Oro no es una crypto propiamente dicha, pues su valor intrínseco , en principio , llegaría por el Oro k representa y no por su calidad económica como crypto. O sea, k no cubriría ni una posición ( las cryptos ) ni la otra y sobre la k tú llamas la atención ( el Oro FÍSICO ). Es decir, k, en principio, ni carne ni pescado...ni tienes crypto, ni tienes Oro, como suena.

2- La diversificación , ante un escenario de incertidumbre, siempre, de ser lógica tras una reflexión adecuada , es recomendable.


Yo intento estar todo lo al tanto k puedo en ambas opciones...y tal como no me atrevería a señalar una inválida...tampoco lo haría a señalar la acertada...y me sorprende seriamente kienes se creen en condiciones tanto de entenderlas como excluyentes como de elegir la k teóricamente se impondría. Yo creo k ambas tienen opciones a existir tras un reset ...y k en caso de k una se impusiera, me inclinaría más por el Oro...pero sin ser categórico en ello, ni mucho menos. Ambas opciones son muy distintas y ambas , dinero válido y de enormes propiedades si se comparan con el confetti de mierda actual.

Ahora bien, la decisión en ese aspecto es absolutamente personal, faltaría piú. Tan personal, k si el fiat casca , el acierto, y sobre todo el error, se pagarán a precio de Oro, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2019)

Hola, esseri: Bueno, por aquí anda bastante personal con la misma idea que tienes tú y que es legítima. Entre otras cosas, porque gente "inteligente" NO debería tirarse "piedras sobre su tejado", de manera que los que andamos por este hilo vamos unos "pasos" por delante de otros, que NO quiere decir tampoco que vayamos a acertar en el peor de los escenarios, pero al menos NOS MOVEMOS...

Mira, esseri, creo que llevo bastantes años escribiendo por aquí y en otros lugares, así que es por todos conocida mi posición escéptica en relación a las Criptomonedas, aunque también he dicho que estoy convencido de que una se va a quedar seguro y me estoy refiriendo al BitCoin. Como es un tema que en lo personal NO me interesa, pues paso mucho de él y eso que me llega mucha información que se pierde -NO suelo leerla-.

Eso NO quita para que cada cual busque aquello que le ofrezca CONFIANZA en un mundo donde se está perdiendo la CORDURA a marchas forzadas... Sólo falta ver la "euforia" de ayer en Wall Street cuando el mundo SABE que VIENE una Recesión y creo que bastante SERIA para que se pase de ella sin más...

Efectivamente, una buena DIVERSIFICACIÓN es lo ideal y cada cual -al menos los que andamos por aquí- busca aquello que -repito- le da más CONFIANZA. Yo mismo despotrico de la Bolsa, pero en cuanto tengo una mínima ocasión coloco alguna posición que por regla general es bajista. Luego, si me va bien -ayer fatal-, empleo ese dinero en adquirir otros activos, preferentemente MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (2 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para más CLARIDAD...
> 
> Bitcoin Will Suffer If ‘China Coin’ Gets Backed by Gold – Peter Schiff Responds to Max Keiser
> 
> ...



Ya ha habido criptomonedas respaldadas en oro que no han tenido ningún impacto en BTC, ni en ninguna otra cosa. El principal experimento al respecto se llamó e-gold, fue previo a bitcoin y acabó cerrando por orden gubernamental. 
Que lo haga China podría tener cierto impacto en btc a corto plazo, pero lo que no me cabe duda es que tendría impacto en el usd y las relaciones entre usa y China.
Eso no quita que como dice pr-moriarty o yo mismo en otros post, respaldar una criptomonedas con oro es un sinsentido, aunque si el mismísimo gobierno chino quiere hacerlo yo no soy quién para impedirlo, se coge un bote de palomitas bien grande y a disfrutar del espectáculo.

Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2019)

Hola, tastas: Es que NO le veo mucho sentido, la verdad. Y China, de momento, NO ha dicho NADA del Oro en relación a esa criptomoneda que pueda "crear", así que entiendo que son bulos y rumores malintencionados o adecuados para aquellos que gustan de los "Cantos de Sirenas". Ya sucedió con el PetroYuan...

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (2 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, tastas: Es que NO le veo mucho sentido, la verdad. Y China, de momento, NO ha dicho NADA del Oro en relación a esa criptomoneda que pueda "crear", así que entiendo que son bulos y rumores malintencionados o adecuados para aquellos que gustan de los "Cantos de Sirenas". Ya sucedió con el PetroYuan...
> 
> Saludos.



No sé cuánta fiabilidad tiene Max Keiser, al fin y al cabo es probable que esté hablando de rumores sobre rumores.
Desde luego del vídeo a mí me impresiona más que vaya a comunicar que tiene más oro del supuesto, ya que lo de la crypto respaldada en oro sé que no puede llegar muy lejos.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (2 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: Bueno, por aquí anda bastante personal con la misma idea que tienes tú y que es legítima. Entre otras cosas, porque gente "inteligente" NO debería tirarse "piedras sobre su tejado", de manera que los que andamos por este hilo vamos unos "pasos" por delante de otros, que NO quiere decir tampoco que vayamos a acertar en el peor de los escenarios, pero al menos NOS MOVEMOS...
> 
> Mira, esseri, creo que llevo bastantes años escribiendo por aquí y en otros lugares, así que es por todos conocida mi posición escéptica en relación a las Criptomonedas, aunque también he dicho que estoy convencido de que una se va a quedar seguro y me estoy refiriendo al BitCoin. Como es un tema que en lo personal NO me interesa, pues paso mucho de él y eso que me llega mucha información que se pierde -NO suelo leerla-.
> 
> ...



Es k de hecho, lo de diversificar, es un modo de seguro. Una postura k hemos defendido con el Oro...y con total propiedad. Y además puedes valorar otras cuestiones puntuales en cada modelo...pero esa posición de prudencia, ya es sólida en sí misma. En mi caso, al menos, no es cabezonería, sino "amarrar". K una de las dos opciones se va al tacho? Perfecto...si es por unas circunstancias monetarias "X" ...no quiero ni pensar dónde irá la otra.

Respecto a que una txapa sobreviva, k todas salvo BTC sean estafas, etc ...se defiende tanto akí como desde otros puntos de vista...pero es k , imo, carece de toda lógica - no la opción de desechar las cryptos, k ahí cada uno, sino la de dar por sentada una guerra sin cuartel k arrase con todo salvo una o un par de opciones -. Igual k en el caso de esa stable coin china respaldada en Oro, hay mogollón de proyectos diversos...y k NI SIKIERA SON DINERO, por lo k, cumpliendo los imperativos de seguridad y tecnología , serían servicios operativos ( como ofrecen mogollón de tokens de utilidad , por ejemplo - imo, excesivamente menospreciados ... creo k más por una cryptocodicia donde subyace el tothemoon y el pelotazo k otra cosa - ). Muchos de esos tokens GARANTIZAN UNA TAREA CONCRETA y son el complemento crypto k active el cumplimiento de esos servicios...es decir, en caso de diatribas monetarias, de reserva mundial o cualeskiera otras cuestiones de ese pelo...se referenciarán a un nuevo dinero y punto. Sin entrar en competencia ni conflicto con ninguna otra "moneda" , sistema monetario o llámalo ekis.

Hay CIENTOS de tokens k NO SON DINERO...y k tampoco son "representaciones virtuales" de nada, como podría ser una STable coin china respaldada en Oro...sino k garantizan UN CONTRATO Y UN SERVICIO , k tecnologicamente, está en condiciones de cumplir ...o tiene grandes visos de estarlo - en caso de k esos desarrollos no se hayan completado aún -. La criptografía se usa en su caso para alcanzar OTROS OBJETIVOS, NO EL MONETARIO...por mucho k el personal en general los llame "monedas". Entiendo k hay una tendencia normal a polarizar las cosas, a veces más cuanto más ajenas le sean a uno, pero es k hay casos en los k no procede en absoluto, de ninguna manera. Todo éso es pura confusión, y muchas veces, creada muy interesadamente.

Y bueno...corto el oxtópik, sorry.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2019)

Hola, tastas: En un mundo financiero lleno de TAHÚRES, SINVERGÜENZAS E HIJOS DE PUTA, lo más probable es que MUCHOS países vayan con las "cartas marcadas" en cuanto al Oro que "dicen" poseer. El más "transparente" aparentemente es Rusia, pero tengo bastante CLARO que los chinos deben ir bastante bien "surtidos" y que poseen MUCHO MÁS del que reconocen "oficialmente"... ¿Suficiente? Yo creo que Occidente sigue estando muy por delante, pero la balanza podría inclinarse hacia Oriente si hubiera una EXPROPIACIÓN a los particulares de esa zona geográfica. Recordemos que la India posee mucho Oro en sus templos y también en sus particulares. Estamos hablando de aproximadamente unas 20.000 toneladas de Oro...

Respecto a Max Keiser es alguien al que me gusta seguir, pero sin dejarme influenciar por lo que puedan decir él o sus invitados. Está claro que posee demasiados intereses "asociados" y eso NO suele casar bien con una información seria y rigurosa. Sin embargo, entiendo que es un programa que se sale de lo "habitual" y ya sólo por eso resulta interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2019)

Y os dejo esto de hace pocos meses...

DCEP: The Big Brother of China’s Digital Economy - BeInCrypto

Por cierto, he estado mirando los últimos informes recibidos en relación a esta "moneda" y hace muy pocos días, Huang Qifan, un ex alto funcionario chino, comentó en una conferencia que se "preveía" que el valor del DCEP se vinculase al crédito del país, las reservas de Oro, los ingresos fiscales y el PIB... De ahí, a decir que va estar respaldada por Oro... como que NO.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

As Gold Prices Prove Resilient, Is Silver Due to Soar?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Nov 2019)

buenos días
parece que el culebrón de la guerra comercial no ha terminado ,,, quien lo iba a suponer,,,

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2019)

Hola, timi: El "Culebrón" entre los EE.UU. y China da mucho que "pensar"... ¿Dónde estaban las Bolsas cuando comenzó y dónde se encuentran ahora? NO parece que la Guerra Comercial les haya hecho mucho efecto, fuera de en algún momento puntual y contra toda LÓGICA, de manera que los mercados parecen estar descontando que SÍ habrá un acuerdo de "mínimos" y que interesa a ambas partes.

Entiendo que ese posible "mini" acuerdo es factible en estos momentos porque Trump es muy vulnerable a la evolución de las Bolsas y estamos en pleno período estacional favorable para las mismas, de manera que NO creo que vaya a hacer algo que las "enfurezca"... Teniendo en cuenta que tiene por delante un proceso de impeachment que NO va a llegar a ninguna parte dado el control que ejerecen los republicanos en el Senado, pero es indudable que durante meses va a tener coste político cara a las elecciones del próximo año, así que algunas "cosas" se verá obligado a hacer para la "galería"...

De todas formas, lo que se se dice un acuerdo "total" NO se va a dar porque, entre otras cosas, China NO se fía de Trump y prefiere negociar con otro "inquilino" en la Casa Blanca. Otra cosa es que ello pueda producirse...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (3 Nov 2019)

Actualizando la lectura del blog de Antorob he tenido un deja vu Incredulidad de los analistas con la subida del PIB que da el INE: "Los datos son raros"


¿Manipulación de estadísticas?.


----------



## timi (3 Nov 2019)

Al parecer , el viernes les hicieron a los americanos un " truco o trato " a lo bestia

US debt surpasses $23 trillion for first time

por cierto , como me jode estas tradiciones importadas y sin sentido para nosotros,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Gracias por enlazar el artículo del Blog de antorob. Muy interesante. Yo, la verdad, NO me creí el dato porque me parecía "PARANORMAL". Sin embargo, NO tuve tiempo de analizarlo y eso que me he ahorrado al leer la aportación de antorob. Bueno, parece más que EVIDENTE que seguirán manipulando todo lo que haga falta y más... El mundo económico-financiero ya ha llegado a la CIMA de la CORRUPCIÓN y sabe que la "patada adelante" es lo único que les sirve hasta que NO haya NADA más que "patear"... Claro que cuentan con la inopía de la gente y que se NIEGA a informarse fuera de los consabidos wasaps y algo más procedente de los massmierda.

Incluso hablas con gente "teóricamente" formada, es decir con carreras universitarias, y NO perciben la gravedad de la situación. Se creen a "pies juntillas" lo que emana desde las instituciones que "cortan el bacalao" (BIP, FMI, BM, FED, BCE, etc.) y de los distintos Gobiernos. Eso en los países más "desarrollados" de Occidente, pero ya vemos los desordenes callejeros que se están produciendo en distintos puntos del planeta, especialmente en Latinoamérica, pero también en amplias zonas del Tercer Mundo africano y asiático.

Y dejo un artículo -y sobre todo el vídeo- que están bien...

‘We are all screwed!’ The U.S. is like a banana republic and a depression could be on the way, warns money manager

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Nov 2019)

Estamos en el punto de inflexión, el imperio se retira.

No solo en lo militar, pero las imágenes son al menos curiosas



a United States military convoy and loaded carriers cross out through the town of Tal Tamir , while in a few meters, there is a Russian military vehicle.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En varias ocasiones he comentado varios aspectos del artículo que enlazo a continuación...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php/noticias/geoestrategia/27331-2019-11-03-09-11-24

Saludos.

Edito: A veces tardan un poco en cargar los artículos de esa web.


----------



## timi (4 Nov 2019)

otro buen articulo del bloc de antorob ,,, es que no descansa?  

Indicadores interesantes y una curiosa conclusión..


----------



## timi (5 Nov 2019)

Buenos días
dejo esto

"It’s Incredible. The Scale Of What JPMorgan Is Doing Is Mind-Boggling"

Entonces, ¿qué hizo exactamente JPMorgan?

El mayor banco de Estados Unidos por activos redujo su cartera de préstamos en un 4%, o alrededor de $ 40 mil millones, hasta la fecha; Al mismo tiempo que vende hipotecas, el banco redujo la cantidad de efectivo en su balance y la usó para comprar bonos a largo plazo.

Y en lo que tal vez sea una apuesta de que tarde o temprano la Fed lanzará un QE completo que nuevamente apunta a los valores respaldados por hipotecas, el FT señala que MBS representa la mayor parte del crecimiento de los valores; Una razón regulatoria alternativa es que los bancos pueden tener mucho menos capital contra los bonos hipotecarios que los préstamos hipotecarios subyacentes.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Te lo voy a ampliar con un buen artículo y muy "EXPLICATIVO"...

Hablemos de nuevo del pánico que sufrió la Reserva Federal de los EEUU (FED) en septiembre de 2019 y de las soluciones a la crisis

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (5 Nov 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Estamos en el punto de inflexión, el imperio se retira.
> 
> No solo en lo militar, pero las imágenes son al menos curiosas
> 
> ...



Parecen las Ramblas


----------



## FranMen (5 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # timi: Te lo voy a ampliar con un buen artículo y muy "EXPLICATIVO"...
> 
> ...



Buen diagnóstico aunque muchas de las soluciones son difícilmente aplicables.
Si los bancos no se prestan entre si al 2% teniendo la posibilidad es porque están ganando más de un 2% de otra forma .
A los especuladores de alto nivel no les importa el riesgo, para ellos no existe: si hay beneficio con las inversiones ellos cobran sueldo y bonus, si hay pérdidas ellos siguen ganando el sueldo y si hacen quebrar ellos cobran la indemnización, aunque dudo mucho que esto ocurra porque para eso está papá estado. No les importa arriesgar porque juegan con dinero que no es suyo y porque, ellos, nunca pierden, sólo ganan menos o más. 
Es más rentable invertir de forma especulativa que en valores reales, es más, la especulación está acabando con las empresas que generan valor de verdad.
Al final sólo quedará dinero como un agujero negro hasta que todo implosione. (Dinero llama a dinero -y a nada más-)
Edito: dos ejemplos nada más empezar a leer los diarios:
El DAX de Alemania roza máximos históricos pese al temor a la recesión

De paradoja nada, es lo dicho.

Sabadell negocia un préstamo de 500 millones con Oaktree para su promotora

¿Prestar para que te compre un fondo buitre terrenos y viviendas invendibles? Ah, ya, para mejorar el balance


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2019)

Hola, FranMen: Es como dices... Bueno, lo de las Bolsas DEMENCIAL. Hoy mismo he dado orden a mi Broker para que transfiera todo mi dinero a una de mis cuentas corrientes. Yo voy a permanecer bastante tiempo fuera de ese CIRCO.

Con ver el dato del desempleo que se ha dado hoy en nuestro país...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Enésimo ataque a los MPs... ¡ya tardaban! Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1489,95 y la Plata en los $17,668. Bien, de momento, NADA preocupante vista la "euforia" instalada en las Bolsas.

Debe ser porque las cosas andan "bien" por ahí... ¿No?

Abenomics Update: New Car Sales In October Plunge 24.9% In Japan

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Nov 2019)

Pongámonos cómodos....esto va para muuuuy largo....


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2019)

NO lo creo... pero tampoco tengo la más mínima prisa. Ciertamente, en el Oro hay que empezar a vigilar el nivel de cierre de hoy. En la Plata... ya veremos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Caballero sin espada: Yo estoy MUY CÓMODO en estos momentos, de hecho NUNCA he dejado de estarlo con los MPs que poseo. Intranquilidad SÍ que me produce el dinero que poseo dentro del circuito bancario, así como otros activos (Bonos) que tengo, pero tampoco todo lo podemos tener lo más a "mano" posible.

Y os dejo un buen artículo de Moisés Romero y que viene a decir lo mismo que vengo repitiendo en este hilo DESDE HACE AÑOS...

La inflación oficial es falsa aquí, en Estados Unidos y en Constantinopla

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (6 Nov 2019)

No me fio de nadie, ni bancos ni segundos ni terceros.

Hay maneras mejores.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2019)

Supongo que algunos empiezan a conocer determinadas directivas de la UE que favorecen posibles Confiscaciones...

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (6 Nov 2019)

Tienes un MP.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# putabolsa: Por ejemplo...

http://boe.es/doue/2018/156/L00043-00074.pdf

Siempre podrás decir que esto "NO" va contigo... de momento.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Berlín acepta culminar la unión bancaria si París y Madrid ceden con la deuda soberana

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (6 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # putabolsa: Por ejemplo...
> 
> ...



Solo comentar que gran banda de HdLgP, he leido mas de la mitad y me entraron ganas de vomitar, con algunas frases,no lo he terminado entero no por extenso si no de mala leche que me entraba, hipocritas de mierda


----------



## Jacques de Molay (6 Nov 2019)

Probablemente nuestro compañero se refiere a la Directiva Europea más conocida como Bail In (D 2014/59 del 15 de mayo del 2014 y en vigor en España desde enero del 2016) Se puede consultar en cualquier página especializada.

Ha sido en razón de su contenido como alguna entidad financiera se ha apropiado de los fondos de sus clientes en forma de acciones, bonos, bonos senior, o cajas de seguridad, ya que la citada DUE contempla como PATRIMONIO DEL BANCO todo aquello que tenga en su custodia, incluyendo los activos liquidos por encima de los 100.000 € (Por debajo está "Garantizado por el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos" pero hay que pedirlo y que te lo concedan, sin hablar de tiempo de retorno - esa es otra-)

Así las cosas, la segunda amenaza ha sido el aviso de Luis de Guindos como subgobernador del BANCO CENTRAL EUROPEO sobre los fondos de inversión colectiva en los que 11 millones de españoles tienen sus ahorros. Este aviso es extensivo, en el comunicado del BCE, a los fondos británicos que según criterio de las autoridades monetarias europeas son, en una altísimo porcentaje, de ALTO RIESGO afectando en consecuencia a la LIQUIDEZ.

En cuanto al hecho de tener dinero fuera que mencionaba igualmente nuestro compañero, el formulario 720 de la AT determina bien claro que es lo que es susceptible de declarar. Y el ORO FISICO DE INVERSIÓN ( Pureza igual o superior a 999, 95 milésimas) NO está incluido en los bienes declarables en el 720 como dinero fuera de España. El ORO es materia prima NO DINERO a efectos del 720

Espero haberte aclarado algo a tu pregunta.
Un placer


----------



## estupeharto (6 Nov 2019)

Jacques de Molay dijo:


> ....
> En cuanto al hecho de tener dinero fuera que mencionaba igualmente nuestro compañero, el formulario 720 de la AT determina bien claro que es lo que es susceptible de declarar. Y el *ORO FISICO DE INVERSIÓN ( Pureza igual o superior a 999, 95 milésimas)* NO está incluido en los bienes declarables en el 720 como dinero fuera de España. El ORO es materia prima NO DINERO a efectos del 720
> 
> Espero haberte aclarado algo a tu pregunta.
> Un placer



Pureza >= *995* para lingotes y láminas

Para monedas los requisitos son :

- Que sean de ley igual o superior a 900 milésimas
- Que hayan sido acuñadas con posterioridad al año 1800
- Que sean o hayan sido moneda de curso legal en su país de origen
- Que sean comercializadas habitualmente por un precio no superior en un 80% al valor de mercado del oro contenido en ellas


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2019)

Hola, angel220: SÍ, se propugnan leyes que la mayoría de los mortales desconocen y, por lo tanto, su contenido y cómo pueden afectarles.

# Jacques de Molay: SÍ, conozco también la Bail-in que citas y que vale la pena consultar. Dejo un enlace muy extenso y donde viene BIEN EXPLICADA...

http://ieb.es/ww2017/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/bailin.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (6 Nov 2019)

Llevan años preparando las armas legales para despojar a los ahorradores de lo que es suyo, cuando se revele la realidad financiera del estado (banca incluida, que no es sino un apéndice de aquel).

No debería ser objeto de sorpresa en foreros veteranos. Solo resta saber cómo y cuando se producirán las quitas, los bail-ins y los corralitos.

Por eso no es muy inteligente tener sumas importantes en el sistema financiero español...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2019)

Hola, kikepm: NO sólo en el español... Tampoco te creas que el "núcleo duro" de la UE anda muy "fino"... El DB sigue estando en Alemania...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo otro buen artículo...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php/noticias/politica/27325-2019-11-03-00-58-10

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2019)

# Caballero sin espada: Por eso mismo, llevo años intentando informar sobre aquella "letra pequeña" que NO se suele conocer... A veces, hacer los "deberes" NO consiste solamente en poseer MPs y otros "activos" necesarios, sino que hay que ampliarlos en los aspectos prácticos y tener preparados varios planes "alternativos"...

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (7 Nov 2019)

Lo que estáis contando, que es el saqueo LEGALIZADO al ahorrador , es simplemente ATERRADOR


----------



## Jacques de Molay (7 Nov 2019)

el juli dijo:


> Lo que estáis contando, que es el saqueo LEGALIZADO al ahorrador , es simplemente ATERRADOR



El diario digital "El Español" en su sección de economía. publicaba el pasado 15 de octubre un esclarecedor artículo. Te dejo el vínculo

El BCE advierte del riesgo de los fondos a los que 11 millones de españoles confían sus ahorros

lo que constituye otra amenaza para el ahorro de los inversores, o simplemente para aquellos que de buena voluntad intentamos rentabilizar el esfuerzo de nuestros años pasados.

Efectivamente, el panorama nos trae nubes de tormenta.

- Por un lado el *Bail in *de cuya explicación y funcionamiento FERNANDOJCG nos ha traído un excelente desarrollo explicativo y pormenorizado.

-Por otro, el riesgo de muchos de los fondos de inversión en el mercado, afectos de liquidez comprometida

Finalmente, la imposición paulatina por parte de las entidades financieras - bancos fundamentalmente- de cobrar a los particulares y empresas por tener depósitos "inactivos". Algunos han empezado ya.

Y dentro del negocio "del dinero" es NORMAL, aunque no ético. El BCE esta colocando dinero con intereses negativos. Los Estados de la UE, sus bonos y letras a 10 o incluso a 5 años, igualmente con interese negativos en su contratación pública. 

Y es que el trasfondo radica en que el deficit es impagable, por lo que, sin hacer predicciones, sino exclusivamente análisis económicos, el panorama es inquietante.

*¿Hay salidas? ... *Yo creo que sí, y ella no es otra que lo que están haciendo los Bancos Centrales alemanes, ruso, turco, o italiano por ejemplo...compra intensa de ORO FISICO, sobre el que por otro lado, se sustenta la economía global.

China está igualmente comprando y extrayendo ORO para reducir la dependencia del HUAN del dólar estadounidense. Solo este hecho, está haciendo subir la cotización del metal precioso salvo algunos vaivenes de fluctuación meramente especulativa de los mismos agentes y operadores con ETF's o CDF's


----------



## el juli (7 Nov 2019)

Toda la normativa bancaria pone en evidencia una cosa..... el sistema bancario es una gran estafa construida sobre un castillo de naipes, y la normativa no son más que parches para que la chapuza no se venga abajo..... y si se viene abajo..... pierden los de siempre.

Ellos siempre ganan, nunca pierden..... sin duda la mayor estafa de la historia.... eso es tanto el "_dinero_" actual como el sistema bancario.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

www.zerohedge.com/markets/three-examples-how-chaos-theory-affects-financial-markets

O cómo se han MANIPULADO los mercados de forma MUY CLARA... De todas formas, los gráficos siguen siendo poco "tranquilizadores".

Saludos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (7 Nov 2019)

están tirando otra vez los metales descaradamente, de forma bastante cantosa, no me extrañaría q fuese una barrida para a continuación darse la vuelta e iniciar una subida fuerte con continuidad en los próximos días

esa forma de operar me la conozco, la he visto muchas veces, suena a loco lo q estoy diciendo cuando en los últimos días los metales están cayendo a "plomo", pero me voy a arriesgar y decir q cuando la plata toque los 17.25 se va a dar la vuelta violentamente


----------



## SOY (7 Nov 2019)

Hold and fight.


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## hyugaa (7 Nov 2019)




----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2019)

# Caballero sin espada: Me temo que NO llegaremos ahí y el "Apocalipsis" vendrá antes, aunque el Oro será un buen "indicador"... de eso no tengo la menor duda.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Nov 2019)

el que quiera comprar , diría que es un buen día,,,,


----------



## estupeharto (7 Nov 2019)

El Apocalipsis será más pronto que tarde.
Menuda están liando.
Aqui para empezar, tras el pucherazo y pantomima que viene, subida de impuestos porque esta mamandurria no se sostiene ya.
Las pensiones a ver qué inventan. Está la hucha seca.
Se presentan unas navidades calentitas.

Ya pueden manipular el oro a la desesperada con papelitos, ya, que eso no arregla el problemón. Cuando la realidad golpee con fuerza no va a tener misericordia. Luego a llorar.


----------



## hyugaa (7 Nov 2019)

A cuanto se situa el efecto palanca papelito en oro 1 contra 500 ??


----------



## v4vendetta (7 Nov 2019)

Y en caso de caos, no caería la entidad por la cual se han adquirido los activos y por ende, se puede perder todo y no tener nada?


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (7 Nov 2019)

timi dijo:


> el que quiera comprar , diría que es un buen día,,,,



pues viendo el percal, he decidido cambiar algunos papelitos de colores por modestas cantidades de plata y oro, a ver q pasa...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# v4vendetta: Tampoco sería NADA "nuevo"... ya ha pasado en muchísimas ocasiones. Por ejemplo, yo todavía tengo unas acciones de lo que fue una multinacional muy "solvente" en su sector. Ese dinero -poco, afortunadamente- se perdió para SIEMPRE. Y en el caso de un Colapso bancario generalizado, el FGD está lleno de "telarañas" y, por lo tanto, que NADIE espere que responda con un dinero que NO tiene.

Respecto a los movimientos de hoy en los MPs, era lo más previsible viendo la nueva "escenificación" del la "Opereta" entre yankees y chinorris... Las principales Bolsas estadounidenses en máximos históricos tal y como le gusta al "pelo de panocha" y, por su parte, el Oro -y la Plata- MUY BARATOS para que sigan comprando los chinorris. Así que ambos "enemigos" hoy más felices que una perdiz.

¿Qué puede pasar a partir de ahora? Podemos especular y poco más. Hemos de tener muy claro que estamos en un período estacional muy favorable para las Bolsas y es que encima se lo están poniendo todo de cara... Hoy dejaba unos gráficos donde se observa cómo frenaron la "sangría" en un punto realmente importante y casi al MISMO TIEMPO. Eso NO es ninguna casualidad y presupone una cierta complicidad, incluida la de los chinorris.

En relación al Oro veremos si toca el soporte realmente fuerte y que tengo situado en los $1441,80. Y la Plata tiene muy "mala pinta", la verdad. Esperaríamos a ver si los $16,931 contienen la caída y sino lo normal es que se vaya a los entornos de los $16,445.

Hace muy pocos días que compré Plata con Premium en una subasta, pero si esto sigue cayendo me plantearé comprar algo más de Bullion para el "Cofre", aunque ya daba por cerrado el ejercicio en cuanto a la compra de activos, pero si lo ponen "fácil"...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (7 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: NO sólo en el español... Tampoco te creas que el "núcleo duro" de la UE anda muy "fino"... El DB sigue estando en Alemania...
> 
> Saludos.



Y tanto k está. Si no, de ké ahora con "reekilibrios" , "caja común de responsabilidades" etc... después de pasar resets de sistemas de salú pública, desahucios, mierdasalarios, paro, burbujas, etc en los PIGS ?

Un par de bankitos del extrarradio antes, para k el resto se fustigue por manirroto y no pueda decir ni mú...y a follarnos el sacrosanto euro al k ha habido k rezar en una urna pa´pagarle la fiesta a los putos nazis. Sí, nazis en expansión 2.0 follándose una Uropa de subnormales. Esto está más orkestáo k la k liaron en los 40. Literalmente lo digo. La evolución de la II WW pudo deberse a un proceso progresivo sobre el k pudo haber cierto grado de improvisación/degeneración ...pero ésto ? Ésto está cuadriculáo y mapeáo antes de mover la puta primera ficha.

Hay k ser muy gilipollas y/o tener una clase política simplemente caníbal para tragar el desvarío Uropedo. Lo de estafa se keda en piropo. Han desguazáo un continente de tontolabas acomplejáos en un par de décadas...y estamos a dos pasos de ponerle el lacito.

Cómo es posible tanta mansedumbre y tanta gilipollez ?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2019)

# esseri: Para "complementar" mi afirmación...

German banks are in a much worse position than the rest of Europe, Citi analyst says

Y recordar que la primera entidad financiera rescatada en la UE fue... ¡alemana! Sobre esto escribí mucho cuando llegué a este foro allá por el 2012/2013...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (7 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # esseri: Para "complementar" mi afirmación...
> 
> German banks are in a much worse position than the rest of Europe, Citi analyst says
> 
> ...



Reunificación y liberación...a costa de ser la sucursal de la puta FED y el timofiat en Uropa...y encular hasta al último piojoso.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2019)

# esseri: SIEMPRE he dicho que en mi opinión el EUR fue creado, entre otras "razones", como un "cortafuegos" para el USD...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (7 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # esseri: SIEMPRE he dicho que en mi opinión el EUR fue creado, entre otras "razones", como un "cortafuegos" para el USD...
> 
> Saludos.



El viejo modelo tercermundista de endeudar para ser primer mundo vs el de endeudar para ser "Clase media". Supervivencia vs codicia, lo k aún hace el timo más patético y bochornoso. Nos la han metido hasta la glotis...y un cuarto de siglo más de impresora con exportación garantizada. K se lo hagan a un moreno k se ha bajáo ayer de una rama y bastante desgracia tiene en su incultura, tela...pero a una sociedá de "vanguardia y excelencia", tiene bemoles...

En fin...ésto, sencillamente, no puede quedar así.

Por cierto...el próximo reservorio al k volcar la papelada...las cryptos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2019)

# esseri: Tampoco hemos "progresado" tanto en relación a otras generaciones, al menos en lo que se refiere al factor humano. SÍ que lo hemos hecho tecnológicamente, pero también a costa de "imbecilizar" a una Sociedad puramente consumista y que tampoco da mucho más de sí.

Bueno, cada cual verá dónde puede ir colocando sus dineros fuera de las "garras" del Sistema o al menos intentarlo. Yo sigo siendo muy "clásico": MPs...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # esseri: Para "complementar" mi afirmación...
> 
> German banks are in a much worse position than the rest of Europe, Citi analyst says
> 
> ...



Como en su momento escribieron en el principal, el rescate de Grecia fue el rescate de los bancos alemanes y franceses.
______________
El FGD cubre los primeros 100.000 €, pero con 2000 millones y no en efectivo si no invertidos no daría ni para los depositantes de un banco pequeño.
Los bancos aportarán más al FGD para incluir a más depositantes


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2019)

Hola, FranMen: TODOS los PIGS contribuyeron a rescatar a la Banca alemana y francesa, pero lo PEOR de todo es que auspiciado desde las clases políticas que dirigían estos países. Lo de HIJOS DE PUTA les queda muy, pero que MUY PEQUEÑO.

Y, además, dónde queda lo del famoso "Libre mercado"... Esos Bancos alemanes y franceses arriesgaban su dinero, pero se entiende que NO les importó en qué y cómo se iba a gastar. Existe algo que se llama riesgo y para eso están los estudios de mercado, por lo tanto entiendo que NO se les debía haber aceptado devolver los dineros "invertidos" en los PIGS, a fin de cuentas les movía la Codicia y NADA MÁS... Además, la ciudadanía en ningún caso debió pagar el "pato" como así fue.

En fin... algunas de las "cosas" que lleva incorporada la mal llamada Democracia...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (8 Nov 2019)

buenos días
esto se merece un sitio aquí

gracias antorob

¿Por qué la siguiente crisis será la definitiva?.


----------



## antorob (8 Nov 2019)

timi dijo:


> buenos días
> esto se merece un sitio aquí
> 
> gracias antorob
> ...



Gracias a ti, timi.

La verdad es una pena que los máximos históricos en las bolsas, desvien la atención de la gente, de la mala situación en que nos encontramos.

Si alguien quiere leerlo, es bastante largo, sobre todo si se lee todas las entradas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (8 Nov 2019)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Y en caso de caos, no caería la entidad por la cual se han adquirido los activos y por ende, se puede perder todo y no tener nada?



La respuesta es un *SI *rotundo a las dos cosas. 

Es lo que en el mundo financiero se conoce como el *RIESGO DE CONTRAPARTE *que en el caso del* ORO FISICO NO EXISTE*, razón de más para que este precioso metal exista en toda cartera de un inversor prudente. 

La cantidad aconsejable en METALES PRECIOSOS aconsejable en cartera es entre un 8% y un 12% del capital ahorrado o destinado a inversión.

Cordiales saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para aquellos que todavía no se hayan percatado, decirles que se ha aberto el 7º hilo y el actual queda finiquitado.

Saludos.


----------



## Mininota (7 Mar 2020)

Perdón... ¿sabéis algún hilo donde hablen del PROCEDIMIENTO de venta de oro legal? Es decir, no ir por ahía un comprooro con una cadena de señora, sino si pej tienes 100 gramos en un lingote y quieres venderlo, ¿qué haces?
Asumo el cachondeo que tan inocente pregunta puede provocar, OK; pero por favor...explicármelo.
Gracias.


----------



## bondiappcc (7 Mar 2020)

Mininota dijo:


> Perdón... ¿sabéis algún hilo donde hablen del PROCEDIMIENTO de venta de oro legal? Es decir, no ir por ahía un comprooro con una cadena de señora, sino si pej tienes 100 gramos en un lingote y quieres venderlo, ¿qué haces?
> Asumo el cachondeo que tan inocente pregunta puede provocar, OK; pero por favor...explicármelo.
> Gracias.



La pregunta es buena.

Supongo que vas a cualquier tienda donde vendan y compren oro, Coinvest, Degusa, Libertyoro, etc., presentas el material que quieres vender, te lo tasan, hacen sus comprobaciones y cerráis el negocio si los dos estáis de acuerdo.

De todas formas, este hilo continúa aquí:

Evolución del precio del Oro VII

Si quieres que más personal lea tu mensaje y así recibas más respuestas, vuelve a ponerlo en el enlace anterior.

O mejor todavía, aquí: Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)

Salud y pesetas.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Empezamos una nueva parte de este hilo tan emblemático. Bien, de lo mucho que he leído hoy, os dejo el enlace a un interesante artículo...

These 3 Important Indicators Are Signaling Economic Problems Ahead | Zero Hedge

Y del mismo os destacaría que entre los estadounidenses está ganando terreno la posesión de EFECTIVO...

Por otro lado, hago mío el final del artículo: "Si la Historia es un indicador, hay una gran probabilidad de que haya grandes problemas por delante..."

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (9 May 2018)

Pole y dejo un par de cositas....


*Wikileaks sobre el mercado del oro y la volatilidad del precio del oro*


Wikileaks over goudmarkt en volatiliteit goudprijs - Geotrendlines

Cable: 1974LONDON16154_b

.


----------



## Most (9 May 2018)

Se me ha adelantado usted Felino66. Mis díes.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, felino66: Interesante artículo sobre una de las revelaciones de Wikileaks en relación al Oro o cómo idearon la mejor manera de desalentar la posesión de Oro aumentando la volatilidad en el precio... para eso vino de "perlas" la creación del mercado del "papel". Desde luego, IDIOTAS NO son en según qué cosas...

Y os dejo un buen artículo metalero...

https://srsroccoreport.com/the-two-most-important-reasons-to-invest-in-gold-silver/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: NO, no te pienses... "Zero Hedge" es un medio "alternativo" y cuyas fuentes suelen ser bastante buenas. Debes "interpretarlo" como lo que es PROPIO de la Sociedad americana. En el "otro lado" están los "preppers" y que son muy contrarios a ese proceder... De hecho, la mayor parte de los "metaleros" estadounidenses están alineados en ese movimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

El ahorro del estadounidense "medio" está en mínimos de 10 años... Y eso nos lleva al 2008...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (9 May 2018)

Pillo sitio en el hilo de fiat dorado


----------



## paco908 (9 May 2018)

Buenas noches.

Sólo agradecer que sigue el hilo. Gracias a los que aportáis.

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (9 May 2018)

No es el hilo de la especulación, pero esto interesante ha sido publicado hace un rato

The Next Rally In Gold Price | Gold Eagle

1275$ punto de entrada para el próximo rally oro, en breve, supongo que será la semana que viene.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 May 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo sitio en el hilo de fiat dorado



Que no es fiat, joder.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Para los que no lo tienen claro:
> ¿Qué es el dinero fiat? - Educación financiera



Es que leen fiat y piensan.

_ah! Pues esto debe querer decir fiarse porque suena a eso. 

y no es eso.

Es un false friend del latín. 

Más bien querrían decir fiduciario. Pero el problema es que tampoco es eso.

Lo explica bien el artículo. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, el amigo bertok gusta de ver todo lo que "huela" a Dinero como Fiat... Y está en su derecho, pero claro eso NO quita para que Fiat venga del latín y signifique "que así sea" o lo que es lo mismo "porque yo lo valgo", es decir decretado por el Imperio y seguido posteriormente por TODOS los demás países.

La realidad es que el dinero Fiat tiene un valor cercano a cero... porque ese "dinero" es Deuda y NO hay NADA más detrás. El mundo, con el tiempo y una caña, tendrá que "reinventarse" en crear un nuevo Sistema monetario o esto acabará "petando"... tanto si vamos a asistir a ello como si no. Yo, por si acaso, cuando se llegue a ello prefiero NO andar por aquí...

Y dejo un interesante artículo. NO estoy muy de acuerdo en algunas de las cosas que comenta, pero está bien...

¿Es sostenible nuestro crecimiento económico?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2018)

Ya adelantamos por este hilo que esto iba a suceder...

- Las divisas de los mercados emergentes, camino de un

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Entra en concurso Ficomsa, una de las mayores empresas de descuento de pagarés

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Que no es fiat, joder.



no tengas la piel tan fina y sé un poco más generoso: apenas sé sumar ::


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Empezamos una nueva parte de este hilo tan emblemático. Bien, de lo mucho que he leído hoy, os dejo el enlace a un interesante artículo...

These 3 Important Indicators Are Signaling Economic Problems Ahead | Zero Hedge

Y del mismo os destacaría que entre los estadounidenses está ganando terreno la posesión de EFECTIVO...

Por otro lado, hago mío el final del artículo: "Si la Historia es un indicador, hay una gran probabilidad de que haya grandes problemas por delante..."

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (9 May 2018)

Pole y dejo un par de cositas....


*Wikileaks sobre el mercado del oro y la volatilidad del precio del oro*


Wikileaks over goudmarkt en volatiliteit goudprijs - Geotrendlines

Cable: 1974LONDON16154_b

.


----------



## Most (9 May 2018)

Se me ha adelantado usted Felino66. Mis díes.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, felino66: Interesante artículo sobre una de las revelaciones de Wikileaks en relación al Oro o cómo idearon la mejor manera de desalentar la posesión de Oro aumentando la volatilidad en el precio... para eso vino de "perlas" la creación del mercado del "papel". Desde luego, IDIOTAS NO son en según qué cosas...

Y os dejo un buen artículo metalero...

https://srsroccoreport.com/the-two-most-important-reasons-to-invest-in-gold-silver/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: NO, no te pienses... "Zero Hedge" es un medio "alternativo" y cuyas fuentes suelen ser bastante buenas. Debes "interpretarlo" como lo que es PROPIO de la Sociedad americana. En el "otro lado" están los "preppers" y que son muy contrarios a ese proceder... De hecho, la mayor parte de los "metaleros" estadounidenses están alineados en ese movimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

El ahorro del estadounidense "medio" está en mínimos de 10 años... Y eso nos lleva al 2008...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (9 May 2018)

Pillo sitio en el hilo de fiat dorado


----------



## paco908 (9 May 2018)

Buenas noches.

Sólo agradecer que sigue el hilo. Gracias a los que aportáis.

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (9 May 2018)

No es el hilo de la especulación, pero esto interesante ha sido publicado hace un rato

The Next Rally In Gold Price | Gold Eagle

1275$ punto de entrada para el próximo rally oro, en breve, supongo que será la semana que viene.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 May 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo sitio en el hilo de fiat dorado



Que no es fiat, joder.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Para los que no lo tienen claro:
> ¿Qué es el dinero fiat? - Educación financiera



Es que leen fiat y piensan.

_ah! Pues esto debe querer decir fiarse porque suena a eso. 

y no es eso.

Es un false friend del latín. 

Más bien querrían decir fiduciario. Pero el problema es que tampoco es eso.

Lo explica bien el artículo. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, el amigo bertok gusta de ver todo lo que "huela" a Dinero como Fiat... Y está en su derecho, pero claro eso NO quita para que Fiat venga del latín y signifique "que así sea" o lo que es lo mismo "porque yo lo valgo", es decir decretado por el Imperio y seguido posteriormente por TODOS los demás países.

La realidad es que el dinero Fiat tiene un valor cercano a cero... porque ese "dinero" es Deuda y NO hay NADA más detrás. El mundo, con el tiempo y una caña, tendrá que "reinventarse" en crear un nuevo Sistema monetario o esto acabará "petando"... tanto si vamos a asistir a ello como si no. Yo, por si acaso, cuando se llegue a ello prefiero NO andar por aquí...

Y dejo un interesante artículo. NO estoy muy de acuerdo en algunas de las cosas que comenta, pero está bien...

¿Es sostenible nuestro crecimiento económico?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2018)

Ya adelantamos por este hilo que esto iba a suceder...

- Las divisas de los mercados emergentes, camino de un

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Entra en concurso Ficomsa, una de las mayores empresas de descuento de pagarés

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Que no es fiat, joder.



no tengas la piel tan fina y sé un poco más generoso: apenas sé sumar ::


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Empezamos una nueva parte de este hilo tan emblemático. Bien, de lo mucho que he leído hoy, os dejo el enlace a un interesante artículo...

These 3 Important Indicators Are Signaling Economic Problems Ahead | Zero Hedge

Y del mismo os destacaría que entre los estadounidenses está ganando terreno la posesión de EFECTIVO...

Por otro lado, hago mío el final del artículo: "Si la Historia es un indicador, hay una gran probabilidad de que haya grandes problemas por delante..."

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (9 May 2018)

Pole y dejo un par de cositas....


*Wikileaks sobre el mercado del oro y la volatilidad del precio del oro*


Wikileaks over goudmarkt en volatiliteit goudprijs - Geotrendlines

Cable: 1974LONDON16154_b

.


----------



## Most (9 May 2018)

Se me ha adelantado usted Felino66. Mis díes.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, felino66: Interesante artículo sobre una de las revelaciones de Wikileaks en relación al Oro o cómo idearon la mejor manera de desalentar la posesión de Oro aumentando la volatilidad en el precio... para eso vino de "perlas" la creación del mercado del "papel". Desde luego, IDIOTAS NO son en según qué cosas...

Y os dejo un buen artículo metalero...

https://srsroccoreport.com/the-two-most-important-reasons-to-invest-in-gold-silver/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: NO, no te pienses... "Zero Hedge" es un medio "alternativo" y cuyas fuentes suelen ser bastante buenas. Debes "interpretarlo" como lo que es PROPIO de la Sociedad americana. En el "otro lado" están los "preppers" y que son muy contrarios a ese proceder... De hecho, la mayor parte de los "metaleros" estadounidenses están alineados en ese movimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

El ahorro del estadounidense "medio" está en mínimos de 10 años... Y eso nos lleva al 2008...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (9 May 2018)

Pillo sitio en el hilo de fiat dorado


----------



## paco908 (9 May 2018)

Buenas noches.

Sólo agradecer que sigue el hilo. Gracias a los que aportáis.

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (9 May 2018)

No es el hilo de la especulación, pero esto interesante ha sido publicado hace un rato

The Next Rally In Gold Price | Gold Eagle

1275$ punto de entrada para el próximo rally oro, en breve, supongo que será la semana que viene.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 May 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo sitio en el hilo de fiat dorado



Que no es fiat, joder.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Para los que no lo tienen claro:
> ¿Qué es el dinero fiat? - Educación financiera



Es que leen fiat y piensan.

_ah! Pues esto debe querer decir fiarse porque suena a eso. 

y no es eso.

Es un false friend del latín. 

Más bien querrían decir fiduciario. Pero el problema es que tampoco es eso.

Lo explica bien el artículo. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, el amigo bertok gusta de ver todo lo que "huela" a Dinero como Fiat... Y está en su derecho, pero claro eso NO quita para que Fiat venga del latín y signifique "que así sea" o lo que es lo mismo "porque yo lo valgo", es decir decretado por el Imperio y seguido posteriormente por TODOS los demás países.

La realidad es que el dinero Fiat tiene un valor cercano a cero... porque ese "dinero" es Deuda y NO hay NADA más detrás. El mundo, con el tiempo y una caña, tendrá que "reinventarse" en crear un nuevo Sistema monetario o esto acabará "petando"... tanto si vamos a asistir a ello como si no. Yo, por si acaso, cuando se llegue a ello prefiero NO andar por aquí...

Y dejo un interesante artículo. NO estoy muy de acuerdo en algunas de las cosas que comenta, pero está bien...

¿Es sostenible nuestro crecimiento económico?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2018)

Ya adelantamos por este hilo que esto iba a suceder...

- Las divisas de los mercados emergentes, camino de un

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Entra en concurso Ficomsa, una de las mayores empresas de descuento de pagarés

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Que no es fiat, joder.



no tengas la piel tan fina y sé un poco más generoso: apenas sé sumar ::


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Empezamos una nueva parte de este hilo tan emblemático. Bien, de lo mucho que he leído hoy, os dejo el enlace a un interesante artículo...

These 3 Important Indicators Are Signaling Economic Problems Ahead | Zero Hedge

Y del mismo os destacaría que entre los estadounidenses está ganando terreno la posesión de EFECTIVO...

Por otro lado, hago mío el final del artículo: "Si la Historia es un indicador, hay una gran probabilidad de que haya grandes problemas por delante..."

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (9 May 2018)

Pole y dejo un par de cositas....


*Wikileaks sobre el mercado del oro y la volatilidad del precio del oro*


Wikileaks over goudmarkt en volatiliteit goudprijs - Geotrendlines

Cable: 1974LONDON16154_b

.


----------



## Most (9 May 2018)

Se me ha adelantado usted Felino66. Mis díes.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, felino66: Interesante artículo sobre una de las revelaciones de Wikileaks en relación al Oro o cómo idearon la mejor manera de desalentar la posesión de Oro aumentando la volatilidad en el precio... para eso vino de "perlas" la creación del mercado del "papel". Desde luego, IDIOTAS NO son en según qué cosas...

Y os dejo un buen artículo metalero...

https://srsroccoreport.com/the-two-most-important-reasons-to-invest-in-gold-silver/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: NO, no te pienses... "Zero Hedge" es un medio "alternativo" y cuyas fuentes suelen ser bastante buenas. Debes "interpretarlo" como lo que es PROPIO de la Sociedad americana. En el "otro lado" están los "preppers" y que son muy contrarios a ese proceder... De hecho, la mayor parte de los "metaleros" estadounidenses están alineados en ese movimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

El ahorro del estadounidense "medio" está en mínimos de 10 años... Y eso nos lleva al 2008...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (9 May 2018)

Pillo sitio en el hilo de fiat dorado


----------



## paco908 (9 May 2018)

Buenas noches.

Sólo agradecer que sigue el hilo. Gracias a los que aportáis.

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (9 May 2018)

No es el hilo de la especulación, pero esto interesante ha sido publicado hace un rato

The Next Rally In Gold Price | Gold Eagle

1275$ punto de entrada para el próximo rally oro, en breve, supongo que será la semana que viene.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 May 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo sitio en el hilo de fiat dorado



Que no es fiat, joder.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Para los que no lo tienen claro:
> ¿Qué es el dinero fiat? - Educación financiera



Es que leen fiat y piensan.

_ah! Pues esto debe querer decir fiarse porque suena a eso. 

y no es eso.

Es un false friend del latín. 

Más bien querrían decir fiduciario. Pero el problema es que tampoco es eso.

Lo explica bien el artículo. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, el amigo bertok gusta de ver todo lo que "huela" a Dinero como Fiat... Y está en su derecho, pero claro eso NO quita para que Fiat venga del latín y signifique "que así sea" o lo que es lo mismo "porque yo lo valgo", es decir decretado por el Imperio y seguido posteriormente por TODOS los demás países.

La realidad es que el dinero Fiat tiene un valor cercano a cero... porque ese "dinero" es Deuda y NO hay NADA más detrás. El mundo, con el tiempo y una caña, tendrá que "reinventarse" en crear un nuevo Sistema monetario o esto acabará "petando"... tanto si vamos a asistir a ello como si no. Yo, por si acaso, cuando se llegue a ello prefiero NO andar por aquí...

Y dejo un interesante artículo. NO estoy muy de acuerdo en algunas de las cosas que comenta, pero está bien...

¿Es sostenible nuestro crecimiento económico?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2018)

Ya adelantamos por este hilo que esto iba a suceder...

- Las divisas de los mercados emergentes, camino de un

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Entra en concurso Ficomsa, una de las mayores empresas de descuento de pagarés

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Que no es fiat, joder.



no tengas la piel tan fina y sé un poco más generoso: apenas sé sumar ::


----------



## plastic_age (23 Nov 2021)

Hay mucha gente conocida por ser políticos muy conocidos que aconsejas diversos tipos de criptomonedas. Y también leí que euien adora a las cripto odian el oro, al revés también, quien adora el oro odia las cripto. Me he metido en los canales de Daniel Lacalle que no recomienda entrar en criptomonedas, y J A M E S R I C K A R D S también recomienda no meterse en cripto, porque ¿habiendo oro?. Eso sí, no recomienda más del 10% de tu cartera en oro. No lo entiendo, si él mismo prevé una multipicación de por 20 del precio del oro.
¿Qué me podéis comentar?


----------



## Dev-em (9 Dic 2021)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hay mucha gente conocida por ser políticos muy conocidos que aconsejas diversos tipos de criptomonedas. Y también leí que euien adora a las cripto odian el oro, al revés también, quien adora el oro odia las cripto. Me he metido en los canales de Daniel Lacalle que no recomienda entrar en criptomonedas, y J A M E S R I C K A R D S también recomienda no meterse en cripto, porque ¿habiendo oro?. Eso sí, no recomienda más del 10% de tu cartera en oro. No lo entiendo, si él mismo prevé una multipicación de por 20 del precio del oro.
> ¿Qué me podéis comentar?



Andre Konstolany tambien estaba en contra del oro.

Por lo general el especulador no quiere oro , y el que esta a favor del oro no tiene un perfil especulador.


----------

